# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة التاريخ >  (فاليوم ننجيك ببدنك) فرعون موسى قضية للمناقشة .... الحائز على فضية حورس 2009

## سيد جعيتم

[SIZE="4"][RIGHT][B](فاليوم ننجيك ببدنك)بداية هذا الموضوع ليس موضوع دينى ولكنه موضوع أجتهادى أوؤيد فيه من وجهة نظرى أن منبتاح أبن رمسيس الثانى هو فرعون موسى . واعلم أن هناك أسماء كثيرة تم طرحها على أنهم كانوا فرعون موسى ولكن الحقيقة لا يعلمها إلا الله سبحانه وتعالى : وأريد مشاركة الأخوة الزملاء فى المناقشة وأنا اعلم أن بالمنتدى سيدات وسادة على أعلى مستوى من الثقافة والإطلاع . وارحب بأى رأى يخالف تأيدى بأن منبتاح هو فرعون موسى وقد نصل إلى حقيقة وقد لا نصل .

على شاطىء النيل المقدس الذى يحرسه الأشداء من العسكر لمنع تلوثه ( طبعاً دا كان زمان  ) خرجت السيدة المؤمنة أسية زوجة فرعون مصر بصحبة نساء القصر تتريض وتستمتع بالصفحة البيضاء النظيفة لنهر النيل المقدس واهب الحياة للمصريين بأذن الله . 
تصيح أحدى الوصيفات ما هذا التابوت الصغير الطافى فوق سطح الماء .
يتم سحب التابوت للشاطىء ويفتح . يا الله ماهذا الطفل الجميل . وقع حب الطفل فى قلب أسية وكان الهاتف الذى هزها من أعماقها إذا كان الله قد حرمك من نعمة الإنجاب فهذا ولدك الذى لم تنجيبه 
إذ أوحينا إلى أمِّك ما يُوحى(38) أن اقذفيه في التَّابوتِ فاقذفيه في اليَمِّ فَلْيُلْقِهِ الْيَمُّ بالسَّاحِلِ يَأخُذْهُ عدوٌّ لِي وعدوٌّ له وأَلقيتُ عليك محبَّةً منِّي ولِتُصنعَ على عيني(39) (سورة طه )
طار الخبر سريعاً للفرعون زجتك التقطت من الماء رضيعاً تدل هيئته والطريقة الملفوف بها أنه من اطفال بنى إسرائيل وانت يا مولاى أمرت بقتل مواليد بنى إسرائيل من الذكور الذين يولدون فى هذه السنة . 
على الفور يلتقط كبير الكهنة والعرافين الخبر ويذكر فرعون بالسبب فى قتل ذكور بنى إسرائيل المولودين فى هذا العام فمنهم سيخرج من يقتل الفرعون .
انتقل الفرعون إلى مكان تريض زوجته التى أستشعرت الخطر من طلبه للمولود فقالت للفرعون قرت عين لى ولك وليعوضنا عن حرماننا من نعمة الإنجاب . {..قرَّةُ عَينٍ لِي ولكَ لا تقتلوهُ عسى أن يَنفَعَنا أو نَتَّخِذَهُ ولداً..} (28 القصص آية 9) نظر الفرعون للكاهن وعرف فى وجهه انه يذكره بقول العرافين ونظر لزوجته العطوفة التى يحبها لإيمانها وجمالها ورأى فى وجهها مدى حبها اللقيط ووجد نفسه يحبه هو ايضاً فقد القى الله محبت الطفل فى قلبه هو ايضاً .
فى رواية اتذكرها من سنين ولا أعرف حقيقتها أن الكهنة طلبوا من فرعون أحضار  قطعة من الفحم مشتعلة وتقريبها للمولود فإذا امتنع عنها كان هو المولود الذين يخشون منه على حياة الفرعون ولكن الوليد تناولها ووضعها فى فمه فأطمئن اليه الفرعون وقرر أن يتبناه لذا كان لسان  موسى  به لدغ ظاهر فى الحديث قال ربِّ اشرحْ لي صدري(25) ويسِّر لي أمري(26) واحلل عُقدةً من لساني(27) يَفقهوا‍ قولي(28) واجعل لي وزيراً من أهلي(29) هَارونَ أخي(30) اشْدُدْ به أزري(31) وأَشْرِكْهُ في أمري(32) كي نُسبِّحَكَ كثيراً(33) ونَذْكُرَكَ كثيراً(34) إنَّك كُنت بنا بصيراً(35) قال قد أُوتِيتَ سُؤْلَكَ ياموسى(36)( طه )
المولود يبكى أسية ومن حولها والفرعون معهم يحاولون أسكات الطفل دون جدوى وهنا تظهر إحدى العاملات فى القصر التى كانت تراقب التابوت وتمشى بجواره (إذ تمشي أُخْتُكَ فتقولُ هل أدُلُّكُم على من يَكْفُلُهُ فَرَجَعناك إلى أُمِّك كي تقرَّ عَينُها ولا تحزن وقَتلتَ نفساً فنجَّيناك من الغمِّ وفتنَّاك فُتُوناً فلبِثت سنين في أهل مَدْيَن ثمَّ جئتَ على قَدَرٍ ياموسى(40)( طه )
ماذا نسمى الوليد يا مولاى نظر اليه فرعون وقال نسميه على أسم ابى شجرة الماء 
فأسم موسى بالهيروغليفية يعنى شجرة الماء (مو) هو الماء  و(سا) هو الشجر وهكذا سمى الفرعون موسى على إسم أبيه الفرعون السابق تكريماً له . إذاً فأن موسى سمى بأسم رمسيس الثانى أو رعمسيس الثانى (رع موسى الثاني) أشهر فرعون مصري في التاريخ . 
كبر موسى  وأشتد ساعده وغادرمصر خائفاً طريداً، ليعود إليهما نبيَّاً رسولاً وكليماً لله تعالى مزوداً بمعجزاتٍ بيِّناتٍ  و بأخيه هارون محاوراً ومنذراً لفرعون من طغيانه وادِّعائه الألوهيَّة لنفسه؟.
إذاً كان فرعون إلاه فى نظر المصريين  وهم قد توارثوا الفكرة ولم يكن فرعون موسى مبتدع ذلك ولكنه ورثه عن سابقيه على الرغم من وجود أناس فى مصر مؤمنين بالله وما زالوا على دين أدريس ( أزوريس ) ويوسف عليهم السلام . إلا أن حب السلطة وجنون العظمة ودسائس الكهنة  أعمى الفرعون وجعله متمسك بالباطل .
ولنعود لنعرف لمعنى كلمة فرعون فقد قال العلماء المفسرين انها  تطلق على الملك المصري فقط ولا تطلق على الحاكم الأجنبى ودللو  أن أن كل ملوك مصر قد تسمّوا بالفراعنة عدا عصر الهكسوس الأجانب الذين لم يتسموا بالفراعنة .بل ذهب بعض المفسرين إلا أن يوسف نفسه كان ملك مصر وبعضهم أستدل على عدم تسمية الملك فى عصر سيدنا يوسف بالفرعون  بالآية الكريمة وَقَالَ الْمَلِكُ ائْتُونِي بِهِ أَسْتَخْلِصْهُ لِنَفْسِي فَلَمَّا كَلَّمَهُ قَالَ إِنَّكَ الْيَوْمَ لَدَيْنَا مِكِينٌ أَمِينٌ {54} يوسف
ومنهم من قالوا أن عصر يوسف عليه السلام  كان أول الهكسوس وأول من حكم منهم. وقالوا ان الهكسوس تحريف يوناني في الكلمة المصرية حقا خاسوت (قيل قيسوت)،أي ملك قيس،والهكسوس تحريف فيها أو في أقسوس/أخصوص أي قبائل قيس العربية.
وقالوا أن سبب عدم تسمية القرآن لملك مصر زمن يوسف بالفرعون ولكن بالملك لأن كل ملوك مصر حتى ذلك الحين لم يسبق أن لقبوا الملك بالفرعون .
وفرعون يشار بها إلى ساكن القصر الملكى أو القصر الكبير أو العالى وقبل موسى بحوالى 200 أصبح الملك المصرى يسمى بالفرعون كما استدل علماء الآثار من النقوش المصرية .

ولنعود لفرعون موسى
عام 1898 و في وادي الملوك بطيبة في مصر اكتشف عالم الأثار  لوريت Loret اثناء تنقيبه  مومياء الفرعون منبتاح خليفة رمسيس الثاني أو منفتاح Mineptah  أو مرنبتاح و قيل أنه فرعون موسى و منذ هذا التاريخ و المومياء معروضة للزوار بمتحف القاهرة .

وأترككم مع ملخص لما كتبه : د. نبيل عبد السلام هارون  عن الطبيب والعالم الفرنسى موريس بوكاي الذى قام بمناظرة منفتاح Mineptah ابن رمسيس الثانى فى فرنسا وأرجو أن اكون قد استطعت الأحتفاظ بالموضوع دون الأخلال به اثناء التلخيص وقد بداء الموضوع بسؤال هو :
وما أدراك ما فعل موريس بوكاي ؟!

- إنه شامة فرنسا ورمزها الوضاء .. أشهر وأمهر جراح عرفته فرنسا الحديثة ..

- اشتهر عن فرنسا أنها من أكثر الدول اهتماما بالآثار والتراث وفى عام 1981 طلبت فرنسا من دولة (مصر) استضافة مومياء (فرعون مصر) إلى فرنسا لإجراء اختبارات وفحوصات أثرية ومعالجة وكان رئيس الجراحين والمسؤول الأول عن دراسة هذه المومياء الفرعونية هو البروفيسور موريس بوكاي ..
كان المعالجون مهتمين في ترميم المومياء, بينما كان اهتمام رئيسهم ( موريس بوكاي ) عنهم مختلفا للغاية , كان يحاول أن يكتشف كيف مات هذا الملك الفرعوني , وفي ساعة متأخرة من الليل.. ظهرت نتائج تحليله النهائية ..
لقد كانت بقايا الملح العالق في جسده أكبر دليل على أنه مات غريقا..! وأن جثته استخرجت من البحر بعد غرقه فورا, ثم أسرعوا بتحنيط جثته لينجو بدنه! 
- لكن ثمة أمراً غريباً مازال يحيره وهو كيف بقيت هذه الجثة دون باقي الجثث الفرعونية المحنطة أكثر سلامة من غيرها رغم أنها استخرجت من البحر..!؟
- كان موريس بوكاي يعد تقريراً نهائيا عما كان يعتقده اكتشافاً جديداً في انتشال جثة فرعون من البحر وتحنيطها بعد غرقه مباشرة , حتى همس أحدهم في أذنه قائلا لا تتعجل فإن المسلمين يتحدثون عن غرق هذه المومياء..
- ولكنه استنكر بشدة هذا الخبر , واستغربه , فمثل هذا الاكتشاف لا يمكن معرفته إلا بتطور العلم الحديث وعبر أجهزة حاسوبية حديثة بالغة الدقة , فقال له احدهم إن قرآنهم الذي يؤمنون به يروي قصة عن غرقه وعن سلامة جثته بعد الغرق .. !

- فازداد ذهولا وأخذ يتساءل .. كيف يكون هذا وهذه المومياء لم تكتشف أصلا إلا في عام 1898 ميلادية أي قبل مائتي عام تقريبا , بينما قرآنهم موجود قبل أكثر من ألف وأربعمئة عام؟!
- وكيف يستقيم في العقل هذا , والبشرية جمعاء وليس العرب فقط لم يكونوا يعلمون شيئا عن قيام قدماء المصريين بتحنيط جثث فراعنتهم إلا قبل عقود قليلة من الزمان فقط؟؟؟

- جلس ( موريس بوكاي ) ليلته محدقا بجثمان فرعون , يفكر بإمعان عما همس به صاحبه له من أن قرآن المسلمين يتحدث عن نجاة هذه الجثة بعد الغرق .. بينما كتابهم المقدس ( إنجيل متى ولوقا ) يتحدث عن غرق فرعون أثناء مطاردته لسيدنا موسى عليه السلام دون أن يتعرض لمصير جثمانه البتة ..
- وأخذ يقول في نفسه : هل يعقل أن يكون هذا المحنط أمامي هو فرعون مصر الذي كان يطارد موسى؟! وهل يعقل أن يعرف محمدهم هذا قبل أكثر من ألف عام وأنا للتو أعرفه ؟!

- لم يستطع موريس أن ينام , وطلب أن يأتوا له بالتوراة, فأخذ يقرأ في ( سفر الخروج ) من التوراة قوله »فرجع الماء وغطى مركبات وفرسان جميع جيش فرعون الذي دخل وراءهم في البحر لم يبق منهم ولا واحد« ..
- وبقي موريس بوكاي حائراً حتى الإنجيل لم يتحدث عن نجاة هذه الجثة وبقائها سليمة بعد أن تمت معالجة جثمان فرعون وترميمه , أعادت فرنسا لمصر المومياء بتابوت زجاجي فاخر يليق بمقام فرعون!

- ولكن موريس لم يهنأ له قرار ولم يهدأ له بال , منذ أن هزه الخبر الذي يتناقله المسلمون عن سلامة هذه الجثة!
فحزم أمتعته وقرر أن يسافر إلى المملكة السعودية لحضور مؤتمر طبي يتواجد فيه جمع من علماء التشريح المسلمين..
- وهناك كان أول حديث تحدثه معهم عما اكشتفه من نجاة جثة فرعون بعد الغرق.. فقام أحدهم وفتح له المصحف وأخذ يقرأ له قوله تعالى: { فاليوم ننجيك ببدنك لتكون لمن خلفك آية وإن كثيرا من الناس عن آياتنا لغافلون } [يونس :92] .

-	لقد كان وقع الآية عليه شديدا .. ورجت له نفسه رجة جعلته يقف أمام الحضور ويصرخ بأعلى صوته ( لقد دخلت الإسلام وآمنت بهذا القرآن ).
يقول الدكتور بوكاي : "إن رواية التوراة بشأن خروج اليهود مع موسى عليه السلام من مصر تؤيد بقوة الفرضية القائلة بأن منبتاح خليفة رمسيس الثاني هو فرعون مصر في زمن موسى عليه السلام ، وإن الدراسة الطبية لمومياء منبتاح قدمت لنا معلومات مفيدة أخرى بشأن الأسباب المحتملة لوفاة هذا الفرعون. إن التوراة تذكر أن الجثة ابتلعها البحر ولكنها لا تعطي تفصيلا بشأن ما حدث لها لاحقاً. أما القرآن فيذكر أن جثة الفرعون الملعون سوف تنقذ من الماء كما جاء في الآية السابقة، وقد أظهر الفحص الطبي لهذه المومياء أن الجثة لم تظل في الماء مدة طويلة ، إذ أنها لم تظهر أية علامات للتلف التام بسبب المكوث الطويل في الماء."(2)   و قد ذكر الشيخ عبد المجيد الزنداني أن الدكتور موريس أخبره في مقابلة معه أنه أحد الأطباء الذين قاموا بالكشف على جثة فرعون فوجدوا فيها : 
1- آثار الموت غرقاً . 
2- آثار ملح ماء البحر. 
3- أظهرت أشعة X تكسير العظام دون تمزق الجلد واللحم مما يدل أن كسر العظام كان بسبب ضغط الماء. 
ويبين الدكتور بوكاي وجه الإعجاز في هذه القضية قائلاً : "وفي العصر الذي وصل فيه القرآن للناس عن طريق محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ، كانت جثث كل الفراعنة الذين شك الناس في العصر الحديث صواباً أو خطاً أن لهم علاقة بالخروج، كانت مدفونة بمقابر وادي الملوك بطيبة على الضفة الأخرى للنيل أمام مدينة الأقصر الحالية . في عصر محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم كان كل شئ مجهولاً عن هذا الأمر ولم تكتشف هذه الجثث إلا في نهاية القرن التاسع عشر(3)  وبالتالي فإن جثة فرعون موسى التي مازالت ماثلة للعيان إلى اليوم تعد شهادة مادية في جسد محنط لشخص عرف موسى عليه السلام، وعارض طلباته ، وطارده في هروبه ومات في أثناء تلك المطاردة ، وأنقذ الله جثته من التلف التام ليصبح آية للناس كما ذكر القرآن الكريم"(4) . وهذا المعلومة التاريخية عن مصير جثة فرعون لم تكن في حيازة أحد من البشر عند نزول القرآن ولا بعد نزوله بقرون عديدة ، لكنها بينت في كتاب الله على لسان النبي الأمي ، مما يشهد بأن مصدر هذا العلم هو الوحي الإلهي . 
ولنأتى لبعض الأراء الأخرى  
-	

اصدر مهندس عاطف عزت (27/05/2006 5 :27: 49 AM)
كتاب  قال فيه :
((آن الأوان ليعرف الجميع أن فرعون كان من قوم موسى وأن المعركة بينهما بكل ما فيها من تعذيب وقتل وســحر وهروب وخروج ، كانت معركة داخلية بين أفراد من نفس القوم ، ولم يكن لمصر ولا لملكها ولا للمصريين في هذه الأحداث ناقة ولا جمل. 
مصر... كلمة عظيمة أثارت غيرة وحقد اليهود فحشروها حشراَ في ثنايا القصة ، للصق كل فرية بمصر وبالمصريين ، ويتم تكفير ماضيها بتهمة الشرك ومحاربة الأنبياء ، ويتم تلخيص كل تاريخها في عبارة :   ( فرعون طغى وتكبر وقال أنا ربكم الأعلى ) فكان مصيره الموت غرقاً ، وهلاك قومه من المصريين المجرمين ، وعملوا على أن لا يقف الأمر على الماضي بل لابد أن ينسحب على الحاضر ويمتد للمستقبل بحيث لا يصبح للمصريين تاريخ يفتخرون به بل يصبح واجباً عليهم إحالة التراب على تراثهم الكافر وسب أجدادهم والانتساب لغيرهم ، والشعور بالعار لمحاربتهم بني إسرائيل الذين أكرموا مصر بالعلم و الإيمان . 

وقد هاجمه الكثيرين ومنهم الأستاذ ممدوح الشيخ قائلاً فكرة مفخخة يعتبرها صاحبها "إعجازا قرآنيا"  فرعون كان من قوم موسى!  وقال أنه كتاب معاد لليهود. . ساخط على العرب. . متهكم على الصحابة 
 وأتهم المؤلف بأنتماؤه للماسونية .

سؤال يحيرنى إذا كنا نحن المصريين فى عصرنا الحالى نكره اليهود لأسباب عدة نعرفها جميعاً فما سبب كراهية المصريين قديماً لليهود ؟ اقول اليهود هما اليهود فى كل عصر وأوان لم ينسى المصريين أن اليهود فى عصر أحتلال مصر من الهكسوس كانوا عملاء خونة للمصريين الذين استقبلوهم وأووهم فكان جزائهم الخيانة .
وذهب البعض لمذهب شبيه بالمذهب السابق وقالوا  إن فرعون الشهيرة هو احد ملوك القبط زمن حكم حقبة الأقباط. وانه حكم القبط لفترة تقع بين عام 1300 و 1200 قبل الميلاد. فهذه الفترة هي ما اتفق عليها المتخصصون كزمن تقديري لخروج موسى ببني إسرائيل من مصر.
أما من وجهة نظرى لماذا خرج المصريين مع فرعون لمطاردة بنى أسرائيل أذكركم بأن اليهود عند خروجهم من مصر سرقوا حلى المصريين من ذهب وفضة لذا هب الشعب لمطاردة سارقيه . وقد ذكرت التوراة الأتى :
(فحمل الشعب عجينهم قبل أن يختمر ومعاجنهم مصرورة فى ثيابهم على أكتافهم . وفعل بنو إسرائيل بحسب قول موسى . طلبوا من المصريين أمتعة فضة وأمتعة ذهب وثياباً . وأعطى الرب نعمة لبنى للشعب فى عيون المصريين حتى أعاروهم . فسلبوا المصريين)
وقد ذكرهم المولى جل شأنه فى القرآن الكريم فى صورة طه الآية 87 (( قالوا ما اخلفنا موعدك بملكنا ولكنا حملنا أوزاراً من زينة القوم فقذفناها فكذلك ألقى السامرى ))
أما لماذا لم تسجل هذه المعركة فى البرديات وعلى جدران المعابد أقول لأنها كانت هزيمة قاسية انتهى بها عصر فرعون وبداء عصر فرعون جديد تفرغ للبناء ولكتابة أمجاده على البرديات والمعابد ولم يكن يهمه هزيمة سابقيه

----------


## sameh atiya

انا حوالى السنه اللى فاتت بس عرفت الحوار اللى دار بين سيدنا موسى وفرعون وهو فى البحر 
والايات كانت فى سورة يونس
قوله تعالى(وجاوزنا ببنى اسرائيل البحر فاتبعهم فرعون وجنوده بغيا وعدوا حتى اذا ادركه الغرق قال امنت انه لا اله الا الذى امنت به بنوا اسرائيل وانا من المسلمين ءالان وقد عصيت قبل وكنت من المفسدين فاليوم ننجيك ببدنك لتكون لمن خلفك ءاية وان كثيرا من الناس عن اياتنا لغافلون)
صدق الله العظيم
انا لما قراتهم استعجبت من فرعون وكبرياءه مع انه فى موقف الموت لكن برضوا بيكابر
الكبرياء ده الاستاذقالنا حاجه عن الرجل اللى بيكابر
انى هو بيبقى شايف نفسه فى اعلى قمة الجبل وكل الناس تحته ولا حاجه بس هو مش واخد باله من حاجه 
انى الناس اصلا مش شايفاه
بس انا اكيد هاشارك فى الموضوع باللى انت عايزه عن فرعون
بس انا لازم ارجع للكتب الاول لانى بحب اجيب اى حاجه تتعلق بالدين بالادله
بس فعلا الموضوع جميل وشيق

----------


## سيد جعيتم

استاذ / سامح عطية
ارحب بك وفى أنتظار مشاركتك

----------


## عبدالله ابوالسعود

الأستاذ الكريم والصديق العزيز سيد إبراهيم

شكرا كثيرا لهذا الجهد الرائع والمقالة الشيقة

استأذن حضرتك في نقطتين ربما يعتبرهم البعض خلاف وأعتبرهم  أضافه 

النقطة الأولى

لم يقل احد  بان فرعون كان من قوم موسى وإنما نعلم أن فرعون كان مصريا خالصا وكذلك وزيره هامان

وكذلك الجنود كانوا مصريين و قرن الله سبحانه وتعالى اسميهما معا ( فرعون و هامان )

(وَنُرِيَ فِرْعَوْنَ وَهَامَانَ وَجُنُودَهُمَا ) 6 القصص

(إِنَّ فِرْعَوْنَ وَهَامَانَ وَجُنُودَهُمَا كَانُوا خَاطِئِينَ ) 8 القصص

وعندما أراد فرعون صرحا نادى في وزيره هامان المصري قائلا 

(فَأَوْقِدْ لِي يَا هَامَانُ عَلَى الطِّينِ فَاجْعَل لِّي صَرْحاً ) 38 القصص

(وَقَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ يَا هَامَانُ ابْنِ لِي صَرْحاً ) 36 غافر

ولم يطلب الصرح من قارون رغم أن قارون كان هو أغنى الأغنياء في هذا الوقت

أما عن قارون فقد ذكره الله صراحة انه من قوم موسى 

( إِنَّ قَارُونَ كَانَ مِن قَوْمِ مُوسَى ) 76 القصص

ولن يقترن اسم قارون بأصم  فرعون وهامان إلا في حاله تكذيب ثلاثتهم رسالة سيدنا موسى 

(إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ وَهَامَانَ وَقَارُونَ فَقَالُوا سَاحِرٌ كَذَّابٌ ) 24 غافر

( وَقَارُونَ وَفِرْعَوْنَ وَهَامَانَ وَلَقَدْ جَاءَهُم مُّوسَى بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَاسْتَكْبَرُوا فِي الأَرْضِ وَمَا كَانُوا سَابِقِينَ ) 39 العنكبوت

وحتى في حال اقتران الأسماء الثلاثة ( فرعون هامان قارون )

كان يأتي قارون ثم هامان بعده 

وتقدم قارون عليهما في آية وتأخر عنها في الآية الأخرى

النقطة الثانية

وهى أيضا لم يقل احد بان سيدنا يوسف كان ملكا على مصر يوما من الأيام 

إنما كان وزيرا للملك

ويقال أن سيدنا يوسف صار وزيرا لثلاثة ملوك متتاليين

عندما مات الملك وأتى ملك بعدة أيضا استمر سيدنا يوسف وزيرا له

 وكذلك استمر وزيرا للملك الثالث بعد موت الملك الثاني

ويقال أيضا أن سيدنا يوسف كان يلقب بابي الفرعون

لان احد الملوك الفراعنة الذين عمل سيدنا يوسف وزيرا لديهم تزوج ابنه سيدنا يوسف

وكانت شريعتهم في ذلك الوقت 

أن أب الفتاه يعتبر بمثابة أب الزوج أيضا

ولذلك صار سيدنا يوسف أبا للملك أيضا

ويقال أيضا أن سيدنا يوسف هو الوزير الملقب ب ( يويا ) في التاريخ الفرعوني

وان يويا عمل وزيرا في بلاط ثلاثة ملوك متتاليين وان ابنته تزوجت من الملك

والله تعالى أعلى واعلم

ارجوا شاكرا تقبل مداخلتي 

ووافر تقديري واحترامي

----------


## ابن طيبة

استاذي الفاضل سيد ابراهيم كنت تشرفت بمعرفتك لاول مرة اثناء رد سيادتكم علي دعوتي بانشاء قاعة تاريخية بالمنتدي لاعادة كتابة تاريخنا الذي شوه بايد كاتبيه عن قصد و بدون قصد و الي ان يتم ذلك ارجوك سيدي ان يتسع صدرك لما سوف اورده من ادلة و قرائن تعتمد علي متون فرعونية و علي نصوص قرانية تفيد بان مرنبتاح لم يكن هو فرعون موسي و اعلم سيدي ان ما يهمكم في المقام الاول هو الحقيقة و ان نكتشف بانفسنا الثغرات الموجودة في تاريخنا فارجو ان تتقبل رايي بصدر رحب  علما بانني سوف اورد مقالتي الاولي في هذا الموضوع قريبا جدا انشاءالله ليس لاثبت من هو فرعون موسي و لكن لاصحح بعض الاخطاء التي شابت تدوين تاريخنا القيم و ربما الحديث و ارجو ان تشاركني فيها بثقلك الثقافي و الذي كان اكبر دليل عليه مقالتك هذه الرائعة عن مرنبتاح
واود ان اوجه عناية سيادتك و من يقرا هذا الرد انه ليس من عندياتي و لكن استندت فيه الي العديد من المراجع سوف اذكرها في اخر ردي لتعم الفائدة
نعم سيدي قام الطبيب الفرنسي بوكاي بالكشف علي مرنبتاح احد فرعين الاسرة التاسعة عشر و كذلك قام بالكشف علي مومياء والده رمسيس الثاني اعظم فراعين الاسرة التاسعة عشرة  فمن هو موريس بوكاي  ؟و ما كان هدفه من زلك؟ 
بوكاي هو طبيب باطني فرنسي يدعي موريس بوكاي مستشرق يهتم بالاثار المصرية و خاصة المومياوات و هو يهودي من اصل مغربي ( المغرب ) و اسم بوكاي هو ( بوخيه ) و هو اسم لقبيلة او عائلة مغربية و للدكتور بوخاي كتاب بعنوان ( القران و التوراة و الانجيل و العلم ) و فيه قام بعمل مقارنة بين الكتب السماوية الثلاثة كان ملخصها:
1- القران لايذكر اسماء اماكن سواء كان ذلك بالنسبة للمدن التي بناها ( جماعة موسي ) او بالنسبة لخط سير خروج بني اسرائيل من مصر و التوراة فعلت ذلك ففيها و صف تفصيلي لاسماء هذه المدن .
2- القران لايذكر ان موت احد الفراعنة في اثناء مكوث موسي في ارض مدين و اشارت التوراة الي ذلك .
3- لا يحتوي القران علي تحديدات عددية خاصة بجماعة موسي عليه السلام التي تضخم التوراة عددها و تصل بها الي اعداد غير معقولة ( 600 الف رجل باسرهم ) يكونون جماعة اكثر من مليونيين من السكان .
4- يشير القران الي العثور علي جتة فرعون موسي بعد موته و هو مالم تشر اليه التوراة.
ثم يذهب بوكاي الي القول بان النقاط المشتركة بين التوراة و القران هي :
1- تاكيد القران و التوراة لاضطهاد فرعون لجماعة موسي .
2- تاكيد القران و التوراة لموت فرعون عند خروجه لمطارد موسي و جماعته غرقا .
و دراسة بوكاي عن فرعون موسي تنتهي الي القول بان فرعون موسي ليس واحدا بل اثنين!!!!! فرعون قام بتسخير بني اسرائيل و اضطهدهم و عذبهم و في كنفه نشا و ترعرع موسي و مات اثناء هروب موسي منه اثناء اقامته في ارض مدين و فرعون اخر هو فرعون الخروج الذي طارد موسي و جماعته و مات غرقا
الاول هو رمسيس الثاني ثاني ملوك الاسرة التاسعة عشر و الذي استمرت فترة حكمه ما يقرب من 65 سنة و الثاني هو ابنه مرنبتاح ثالث ملوك الاسرة التاسعة عشرة و الذي استمر حكمه عشر سنوات تقريبا هذا مايقوله بوكاي و ما نادي به في كتابه و هو نفس ما تقوله التوراة فالتوراة تتحدث عن فرعونين فرعون الاضطهاد و فرعون الخروج اما القران الكريم فهل يشعر احد عند قراته لقصة موسي في اي موضع منه ان هناك فرعونين و ان هناك امراتين مؤمنتين هما زوجتي هذاين الفرعونين الجبارين الاولي قامت بتربية موسي و احتضانه و منعت عنه شر فرعون و محاولة قتله له ( قرة عين لي و لك ) و الاخري امنت بموسي و قامت بالدعاء علي فرعون ( رب ابن لي عندك بيتا في الجنة و نجني من فرعون و عمله و نجني من القوم الظالمين ) علما بان الرسول الكريم ورد عنه قوله ( حسبك من نساء العالمين مريم ابنة عمران و خديجة بنت خويلد و فاطمة بنت محمد و اسية امراة فرعون ) ( مسند احمد ) هل هما امراتين انها امراة واحدة هي من انتشلت موسي من اليم و هي من تربي موسي الكليم في كنفها و هي من امنت بدعوة ابنها بالتبني نفس المراة هي و نفس الفرعون هو واحد لا اثنين السياق القراني واضح ليس فيه لبس او غموض فرعون واحد فقط فرعون في مواجهة كل تلك الاحداث و من كان عنده غير ذلك فليفيدنا افاده الله.
و ملخص دراسة بوكاي تظهر لنا بوضوح عقيدته و قناعته مثله مثل كافة اليهود بان رمسيس الثاني هو فرعون الاضطهاد و ان مرنبتاح هو فرعون الخروج. راجع كتابه (القران الكريم و التوراة و الانجيل و العلم ) ( مكتبة مدبولي )
و يذكر د/ جمال مختار (رئيس هيئة الاثار عام 1975 ) ان بوكاي ذهب اليه وقال له انه قام بالكشف علي مومياء مرنبتاح و اجري فحوصات الاشعة عليه و لقد ثبت لديه بالدليل القاطع ان مرنبتاح هو فرعون الخروج لانه عليه اثار تدل علي الغرق و يستطرد د/ جمال بانه لم يثق بكلام بوكاي لانه لم يكن يراه اهلا للثقة وانه كان يسعي وراء مجده الشخصي فقط .
و هنا يثور تساؤل في ذهن القاريء من الذي سمح لبوكاي الغير مؤهل و الغير اهل للثقة حسب راي رئيس هيئة الاثار بدخول المتحف المصري و فحص مومياء رمسيس الثاني و مرنبتاح ابنه و تصويرهما بالاشعة و المناظير و الاستعانة في ذلك باساتذة و اطباء مصريين مرموقيين ؟
ويرد د/ جمال ان مجال البحث العلمي مفتوح للجميع 
و حين سال د/ جمال و لماذا كان يريد بوكاي ان تقلبوا له مومياء مرنبتاح علي وجههه اجاب بان بوكاي كان يتصور ان هناك اثار ضربة علي الظهر و ان هذه الضربة حدثت قبل الغرق كما تفيد التوراة !!!!! و هذا ما كان يرجح اعتقاد بوكاي بان مرنبتاح هو فرعون الخروج
و يستطرد د/جمال قوله بانه عندما اجراء الفحوصات علي مومياء رمسيس الثاني و مرنبتاح ظهرت مومياء مرنبتاح بحالة سيئة جدا و انها كانت بحاجة الي العلاج اما مومياء رمسيس الثاني فكانت بحالة طيبة و لكن الغريب و بعد سفر بوكاي الي فرنسا توجهت الحكومة الفرنسية بطلب للحكومة المصرية تطلب فيه علاج رمسيس الثاني في فرنسا و ليس مرنبتاح ذو المومياء المتهالكة و رفضت هيئة الاثار ذلك و طلبت ان يكون العلاج في مصر و ردت الحكومة الفرنسية بان مصر ليس بها الامكانات اللازمة لذلك و صاحب ذلك حملة مسعورة في الصحف الفرنسية و العالمية قادها بوكاي تفيد برفض المصريين لعلاج مومياء فرعونهم و في الوقت الذي تشكلت فيه لجنه علمية في هيئة الاثار لمناقشة علاج رمسيس في باريس كان بوكاي قد اقنع الرئيس السادات ( رحمة الله عليه ) بضرورة علاج رمسيس في باريس و دخل الرئيس الفرنسي وقتها ديستان طرفا في الموضوع و وافق السادات و سافرت مومياء رمسيس الثاني الي باريس .
و في حينه قد شككت صحيفة (الهيرالدتربيون ) الامريكية الواسعة الانتشار شككت في موضوع علاج رمسيس في باريس و قالت ان حكاية مرض مومياء رمسيس ليس له اي اساس من الصحة و ان مومياء رمسيس لم تكن تشكو من شيء فموميائه افضل بكثير جدا من غيره من المومياوات التي يحتفظ بها المتحف المصري و قالت الهيرالد ان الضجة التي اثيرت في الاعلام الفنسي حول مرض جثمان فرعون لم تكن سوي حيلة لاخراج جثمان رمسيس الثاني من مصر الي باريس فلماذا كان ذلك ؟
جاءت الاجابة سريعة جدا في حينه فاذا كانت الهيرالد لم تشر من قريب او بعيد للاصابع الصهيونية و انها كانت وراء ذلك فقد نشرت جريدة ( الاورر ) الفرنسية اليمنية الصهيونية المتطرفة جزءا خاصا عن رمسيس الثاني و هو تحت العلاج و بصورة مسيئة اثارت استنكار كل الذين شاهدوها و قالت الصحفية في احد عناوينها ( الفرعون الذي اخرج اليهود من مصر قد اخرجته اليهود من مصر )
و كانت الطامة الكبري فعلي شاشة التلفزيون الفرنسي ظهر المذيع مبتسما ليعلن للمشاهدين ان حدثا تاريخيا سوف يقدمه التلفزيون الفرنسي و كان هذا الحدث هو ظهور الملك رمسي الثاني عاريا تماما علي شاشة التلفزيون الفرنسي و المذيع يعلق قائلا ( اليكم فرعون مصر الشهير! اليكم ملك ملوك الفراعنة! اليكم الملك رمسيس الثاني..اليكم الفرعون الذي طارد اليهود قبل ثلاثة الاف عام الفرعون الذي اضطهد اليهود و سخرهم في اعمال البناء و التشييد و سقاهم سوء العذاب عا هو الان امامكم انظروا و شاهدا
و اثار هذا الفيلم ضجة كبيرة في حينه استنكره الكثير جدا و قالت الصحف المصرية حينها ان مومياء الملك رمسيس تسببت في ازمة بين مصر و فرنسا و قالت ( الاخبار ) ان الازمة حركتها (العناصر الصهيونية ) التي تعمل بالتلفزيون الفرنسي
اسف ان كنت اطلت عليكم و لكن احببت ان اوضح من هو موريس بوكاي و حادثة الكشف علي مومياء رمسيس الثاني و مرنبتاح 
اما كون مرنبتاح هو فرعون موسي فهو قول مردود عليه كما يلي:
1- تؤيد هذه المقولة ان هناك فعلا فرعونين فرعون للاضطهاد و فرعون للخروج و هو ما يتنافي مع السياق النصي للقران الكريم ففي القران الكريم هو فرعون واحد فقط هو فرعون الاضطهاد و الخروج معا
2- ان فترة حكم مرنبتاح لمصر كانت في اقصي التقديرات عشر سنوات و هو ما يجعل من المستحيل ان يكون هو فرعون موسي الذي رباه و هو طفلا ثم هرب منه و هو شابا ثم عاد له ليبلغه برسالة ربه بترك اليهود يخرجون من مصر و قت ان صار كهلا فنحن نريد فرعونا عاش علي الاقل خمسون عاما و هي التي فيها عاصر موسي طفلا فشابا فكهلا ثم مات غرقا في اي سن الله وحده اعلم
3- هناك حقيقة هامة جدا خاصة بالاية الكريمة ( فاليوم ننجيك ببدنك ) قال بن عباس و غيره من السلف في تفسيره لهذه الاية ( ان بعض بني اسرائيل شكوا في موت فرعون فامر الله سبحانه و تعالي البحر ان يلقيه بجسده سويا بلا روح ليتحققوا من موته و هلاكه و لهذا قال تعالي: ( فاليوم ننجيك ) اي نرفعك علي نشر الارض ( ببدنك ) قال مجاهد ( بجسدك ) و قال الحسن بجسم لا روح فيه و قوله تعالي ( لتكون لمن خلفك ايه ) اي لتكون لبني اسرائيل دليلا علي موتك و هلاكك و ان الله هو القادر هذا و الله اعلم
4- لا يوجد حتي الان دليل اثري نستطيع به ان نحدد وقت دخول الاسرائليين الي ارض كنعان ( فلسطين )  الارض الموعودة اضف الي ذلك ان كافة الحفائر التي اكتشفت حتي الان تفيد بان كنعان (فلسطين ) كانت تحت سيطرة المصريين في عهد اسرة الرعامسة و حتي في عهد رمسيس الثالث و هو من تولي الحكم من بعد مرنبتاح و كانت سيطرة الرعامسة كذلك علي كافة ارض سيناء من عام 1313 حتي عام 1167 ق-م ومن المعترف به في القران ان اليهود ظلوا سنوات التيه الاربعون يضربون في ارض سيناء علي غير هدي فكيف يستسغ العقل ان يتركهم رمسيس الثالث و هم من كانوا سببا في موت سلفه يهيمون علي قطعة خاضعة للسيطرة المصرية
هذا هو ما اريد قوله اللهم ان كنت قد اصبت فمنك و ان اكن اخطات فمن عند نفسي
اما المراجع فهي
1- الفرعون الذي يطارده اليهود  ( سعيد ابو العينين ) كتاب اليوم
2- تاريخ مصر القديم الجزء الثاني   ( د/رمضان عبده علي )  الهيئة المصرية العامة للكتاب
3- موسوعة مصر القديمة  ( د/ سليم حسن )  مكتبة الاسرة
4- لغز الحضارة المصرية   ( د/ سيد كريم )  الهيئة المصرية العامة للكتاب
5- تاريخ مصر      ( جيمس هنري برستد )
6- القران الكريم و التوارة و الانجيل و العلم الحديث ( موريس بوكاي )   مكتبة مدبولي
7- بنو اسرائيل في مصر الفرعونية   ( المستشار عبدالله عبدالقادر )  دار النيل للطباعة
8- قصة الدين و النبوة في مصر قبل الاسلام ( عبدالصبور شاهين )   الزهراء للاعلام العربي
9- مصر الفرعونية  ( د/احمد فخري )
10- مصر الفرعونية   ( جان يويوت )
11- ام الحضارات    ( مختار السويفي )       
12- فرعون و موسي   ( خالد علي نبهان )       مكتبة النافذة

----------


## أحمد المليجي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*استاذنا الفاضل استاذ سيد ابراهيم :*
*بصراحة لما شفت العنوان جهزت بحث مش رد بس لما دخلت لقيت الاستاذ فرعون طيبة قال كل اللي كنت هقولة ...*
*فحاولت اشوف جزء لم يتحدث فية فلم اجد سوى ان اعقب علي جزء سيدنا يوسف وهي*
*انة قد اجمع العديد من العلماء الكبار علي ان سيدنا يوسف و يويا انما هما شخص واحد مثل الاستاذ أحمد عثمان في كتاب " غريب في وادي الملوك " و الدكتور سيد كريم في كتاب " اخناتون" و دي اللي كان يفسر لنا سر توحيد اخناتون لانة امة الملكة "تي " اللي هي بنت "يويا" اللي هو نفسة سيدنا يوسف*
*عودة لرمسيس الثاني .. نقطة واحدة بس احب اضيفها و اعتقد انها الفيصل لكل من يقول انة فرعون موسي وهي ان رمسيس الثاني عندما شرحت المومياء الخاصة بة وجد انة عندما مات كان كهل اي رجل عجوز و يمشي مستند الي عصا هل رجل بمثل هذة الصفات يمكن لة ركوب عجلة حربية و يخوض بها الصحراء حتي الساحل و طبعا كلنا عارفين شكل العجلات الحربية المفتوحة و التي يتم قيادتها واقفا*
*اما بالنسبة لمرنبتاح : اللوح الذي تسبب في ان يقال ان رمسيس هو فرعون الجروج تارة ثم ابنة هو الفرعون تارة اخري المسمي لوح بني اسرائيل يذكر انة نقش في السنة الخامسة من حكمة و من المعروف ايضا ان مرنبتاح حكم لمدة 10 سنين اذن هناك خمس سنوات اخري فأين ذهبت لو كان هو الفرعون و غرق ؟*
*اما عن تفسير قول مرنبتاح بانة قضي علي بذرة بني اسرائيل في مصر .. فنذكرها في وقت اخر*
* الملحوظة الاخيرة: يقال ان  أمراة فرعون  اسمها "اسيا بنت مزاحم" .. ازاي زوجة فرعون مصر اسمها و كأنة من اصول عربية .. يعني مزاحم دي مش فرعوني خالص ؟*
*و لنا عودة اخري ان شاء العلي القدير*

*تحياتي للجميع* 
*و تحية خاصة لاستاذ سيد ابراهيم علي طرح الموضوع و تحية خاصة اخري للاستاذ فرعون طيبة علي معلوماتة القيمة جدا*

----------


## أحمد المليجي

وَدَمَّرْنَا مَا كَانَ يَصْنَعُ فِرْعَوْنُ وَقَوْمُهُ وَمَا كَانُوا يَعْرِشُونَ (137)الاعراف كل يوم تقريبا بسمع سورة الاعراف ولكن عندما قرأت هذة الاية في كتاب الفرعون الذي يطارده اليهود ( سعيد ابو العينين ) كانت بصراحة كأني اول مرة اشوفها ... طب ماهو دي ممكن يكون التفسير فعلا .. تفسير اننا لا نجد اثار لفرعون موسي ؟؟

----------


## ابن طيبة

استاذي الفاضل سيد ابراهيم اسمح لي و من خلال موضوعك ان اتوجه بالرد للاخ الفاضل احمد المليجي 
الاخ احمد المليجي تخيل انك تبحث في موضوع لمدة عشر سنوات و لا تجد له حلا  نعم اني ابحث في هذا الموضوع منذ سبعة عشرة عاما و ان كنت اخي الكريم قد سبقتك في الرد علي اخونا الفاضل سيد ابراهيم الا انك سبقتني بطرح موضوع لوحة اسرائيل هذه اللوحة الاسطورة الذي سوف اتحدث عنها بالتفصيل في مقالي الذي يحمل اسمها لوحة الاسطورة (لوحة اسرائيل ) و اني ادعوك اخي الكريم بان تشاركني صياغة هذه المقال و التعقيب عليها و تنقيحها لانها تحتوي علي كم كبير من المعلومات المغلوطة و التي احاول اثبات عدم صحتها و بخصوص زوجة فرعون اسيا هل تصدق ان هناك من يزعم ان احداث الخروج لم تحدث في مصر و ان فرعون موسي عربي و يدعي الوليد بن مصعب !!!! صدقني هذه ليست مزحة و لكن كتاب يحاول صاحبه بكل السبل اثبات ذلك فيه و لهذا مقال اخر
اما الايه الكريمة فهي الحل الذي كنت احاول به ان انهي كتابي ( فرعون موسي بين الحقيقة و الخيال ) نعم لقد دمر الله ما كان يصنع فرعون و قومه و ما كانوا يعرشون فليس لهم اثر ليس لهم متن من المتون الفرعونية من الممكن الرجوع اليه ليس لهم نقش نستطيع من خلاله ان نعرف في اي اسرة كانوا هم لم يتبق من مدوناتهم اي بردية اصبحوا نسيا منسيا
شاركني اخي الكريم في الوصل الي فترة زمنيه معقولة كان فيها فرعون موسي فترة نستطيع خلالها ان نجزم بانه كان يعيش فيها موسي و ذلك بعيد عن التوراة و مادون فيها و بعيدا عن جداول منيتون وتسلسل الاسرات فيها لانه كما تعلم انه هناك فجوة في عمر الحضارة المصرية تقدر بالفي عام
و اخيرا شكرا لك اخي احمد المليجي و شكرا للاستاذ سيد ابراهيم

----------


## أحمد المليجي

> بعيدا عن جداول منيتون وتسلسل الاسرات فيها لانه كما تعلم انه هناك فجوة في عمر الحضارة المصرية تقدر بالفي عام
> و اخيرا شكرا لك اخي احمد المليجي و شكرا للاستاذ سيد ابراهيم


اولا تحية عميقة من القلب كلها احترام علي 17 عام من البحث و مش عارف اقول اية الصراحة اكثر من ذلك  :f:  
--------
وجه نظري في لوح اسرائيل :
طبعا من المعروف ان هذا هو الموضع الوحيد في اثار مصر كلها الذي ذكر فية كلمة "اسرائيل" اللوح كما ذكرت من قبل نقش في السنة الخامسة من حكم مرنبتاح ... ماذا تعني انة قضي علي بذرة بني اسرائيل انا شايف انها ممكن تكون واحدة من الاتين دول :
الاحتمال الاول
 كما هو معروف ان الرعاه لدي المصريين القدماء رجس و نجس و هذا مذكور في التواره نفسها في قصة سيدنا يوسف
" فيكون اذا دعاكم فرعون و قال ما صناعتكم ان تقولوا أهل مواش منذ صبانا الي الان نحن و اباؤنا جميعا . لكي تسكنوا في ارض جاسان لان كل راعي غنم رجس للمصريين " سفر التكوين
فمن الممكن انة في عهد مرنبتاح قد حدثت كارثة مثلا زيادة في الفيضان او جفاف ما قد حدث او مثلا حروب "مثل تلك الحروب مع بعض القبائل الليبية " 
فعندما حدثت هذة الكارثة اعبر المصريين ان غضب الاله قد حل عليهم بسبب نجس و رجس الرعاه "بني اسرائيل"
((طبعا دي افتراض مبني علي اساس محتاج لبحث اولا لهذة الفترة و ما حدث فيها من كوارث طبيعية او اي شىء غير عادي ))

الاحتمال الثاني
ان بني اسرائيل رجعوا مصر مرة اخري بعد خروجهم مع سيدنا موسى بفترة ما مما دعي مرنبتاح الي طردهم مرة اخري 
(( و دي برضة احتمال يستحيل اثباتة))
-------
ثالثا : عن اعادة ترتيب الاسرات 
حاولت بصراحة عمل هذة العملة من مدة قصيرة بس وجدت نفسي مرتبط بالترتيب الزمني للانبياء و وصلت الي ان سيدنا موسي قبل سيدنا ابراهيم و دي طبعا محال  ::eek::  
الحل الوحيد هو اللي كان قال علية الدكتور مصطفي محمود **اعادة كتابة التاريخ المصري** و زي ماحضرتك ذكرت بعيدا عن التوراه و تقسيم مانيتون للاسرات
اما عن الفجوة الزمنية فهذا كان مجرد افتراض اما اليوم فقد اصبح حقيقة و يجب التعامل معها و ايضا اين عصر ماقبل الاسرات ؟؟

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأستاذ الفاضل / ابن زيدون
اهلاً بك وبمداخلتك القيمة




> استأذن حضرتك في نقطتين ربما يعتبرهم البعض خلاف وأعتبرهم  أضافه


لا يوجد خلاف ولن يكون بأذن الله

[


> SIZE="5"]النقطة الأولى[/SIZE]
> 
> لم يقل احد  بان فرعون كان من قوم موسى وإنما نعلم أن فرعون كان مصريا خالصا وكذلك وزيره هامان
> 
> وكذلك الجنود كانوا مصريين و قرن الله سبحانه وتعالى اسميهما معا ( فرعون و هامان )
> 
> (وَنُرِيَ فِرْعَوْنَ وَهَامَانَ وَجُنُودَهُمَا ) 6 القصص
> 
> (إِنَّ فِرْعَوْنَ وَهَامَانَ وَجُنُودَهُمَا كَانُوا خَاطِئِينَ ) 8 القصص
> ...


[/QUOTE]

انا متفق معك فى كل ما أوردته وانما الأمانة اقتضت أن أذكر الأراء المختلفة فى الموضوع لثراء الحوار

----------


## سيد جعيتم

[


> quote=فرعون طيبة]استاذي الفاضل سيد ابراهيم كنت تشرفت بمعرفتك لاول مرة اثناء رد سيادتكم علي دعوتي بانشاء قاعة تاريخية بالمنتدي لاعادة كتابة تاريخنا الذي شوه بايد كاتبيه عن قصد و بدون قصد و الي ان يتم ذلك ارجوك سيدي ان يتسع صدرك لما سوف اورده من ادلة و قرائن تعتمد علي متون فرعونية و علي نصوص قرانية تفيد بان مرنبتاح لم يكن هو فرعون موسي و اعلم سيدي ان ما يهمكم في المقام الاول هو الحقيقة و ان نكتشف بانفسنا الثغرات الموجودة في تاريخنا فارجو ان تتقبل رايي بصدر رحب  علما بانني سوف اورد مقالتي الاولي في هذا الموضوع قريبا جدا انشاءالله ليس لاثبت من هو فرعون موسي و لكن لاصحح بعض الاخطاء التي شابت تدوين تاريخنا القيم و ربما الحديث و ارجو ان تشاركني فيها بثقلك الثقافي و الذي كان اكبر دليل عليه مقالتك هذه الرائعة عن مرنبتاح
> واود ان اوجه عناية سيادتك و من يقرا هذا الرد انه ليس من عندياتي و لكن استندت فيه الي العديد من المراجع سوف اذكرها في اخر ردي لتعم الفائدة
> نعم سيدي قام الطبيب الفرنسي بوكاي بالكشف علي مرنبتاح احد فرعين الاسرة التاسعة عشر و كذلك قام بالكشف علي مومياء والده رمسيس الثاني اعظم فراعين الاسرة التاسعة عشرة  فمن هو موريس بوكاي  ؟و ما كان هدفه من زلك؟ 
> بوكاي هو طبيب باطني فرنسي يدعي موريس بوكاي مستشرق يهتم بالاثار المصرية و خاصة المومياوات و هو يهودي من اصل مغربي ( المغرب ) و اسم بوكاي هو ( بوخيه ) و هو اسم لقبيلة او عائلة مغربية و للدكتور بوخاي كتاب بعنوان ( القران و التوراة و الانجيل و العلم ) و فيه قام بعمل مقارنة بين الكتب السماوية الثلاثة كان ملخصها:
> 1- القران لايذكر اسماء اماكن سواء كان ذلك بالنسبة للمدن التي بناها ( جماعة موسي ) او بالنسبة لخط سير خروج بني اسرائيل من مصر و التوراة فعلت ذلك ففيها و صف تفصيلي لاسماء هذه المدن .
> 2- القران لايذكر ان موت احد الفراعنة في اثناء مكوث موسي في ارض مدين و اشارت التوراة الي ذلك .
> 3- لا يحتوي القران علي تحديدات عددية خاصة بجماعة موسي عليه السلام التي تضخم التوراة عددها و تصل بها الي اعداد غير معقولة ( 600 الف رجل باسرهم ) يكونون جماعة اكثر من مليونيين من السكان .
> 4- يشير القران الي العثور علي جتة فرعون موسي بعد موته و هو مالم تشر اليه التوراة.
> ثم يذهب بوكاي الي القول بان النقاط المشتركة بين التوراة و القران هي :
> ...


[/quote]

الأستاذ / فرعون طيبة

انا سعيد بمداخلاتك جداً  . السؤال هل موريس بوكاى لم يسلم ؟ فإذا كان لم يسلم فالوزر يقع على من ذكر ذلك وقدم له . اما رأى الشخصى فالله اعلم من هو فرعون موسى حتى لو كنت أميل أنا إلى مرنبتاح ولكنى قصدت من هذا الموضوع أن استطلع أراء السادة والسيدات من الزملاء .

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> *استاذنا الفاضل استاذ سيد ابراهيم :*
> *بصراحة لما شفت العنوان جهزت بحث مش رد بس لما دخلت لقيت الاستاذ فرعون طيبة قال كل اللي كنت هقولة ...*
> *فحاولت اشوف جزء لم يتحدث فية فلم اجد سوى ان اعقب علي جزء سيدنا يوسف وهي*
> *انة قد اجمع العديد من العلماء الكبار علي ان سيدنا يوسف و يويا انما هما شخص واحد مثل الاستاذ أحمد عثمان في كتاب " غريب في وادي الملوك " و الدكتور سيد كريم في كتاب " اخناتون" و دي اللي كان يفسر لنا سر توحيد اخناتون لانة امة الملكة "تي " اللي هي بنت "يويا" اللي هو نفسة سيدنا يوسف*
> *عودة لرمسيس الثاني .. نقطة واحدة بس احب اضيفها و اعتقد انها الفيصل لكل من يقول انة فرعون موسي وهي ان رمسيس الثاني عندما شرحت المومياء الخاصة بة وجد انة عندما مات كان كهل اي رجل عجوز و يمشي مستند الي عصا هل رجل بمثل هذة الصفات يمكن لة ركوب عجلة حربية و يخوض بها الصحراء حتي الساحل و طبعا كلنا عارفين شكل العجلات الحربية المفتوحة و التي يتم قيادتها واقفا*
> *اما بالنسبة لمرنبتاح : اللوح الذي تسبب في ان يقال ان رمسيس هو فرعون الجروج تارة ثم ابنة هو الفرعون تارة اخري المسمي لوح بني اسرائيل يذكر انة نقش في السنة الخامسة من حكمة و من المعروف ايضا ان مرنبتاح حكم لمدة 10 سنين اذن هناك خمس سنوات اخري فأين ذهبت لو كان هو الفرعون و غرق ؟*
> *اما عن تفسير قول مرنبتاح بانة قضي علي بذرة بني اسرائيل في مصر .. فنذكرها في وقت اخر*
> * الملحوظة الاخيرة: يقال ان  أمراة فرعون  اسمها "اسيا بنت مزاحم" .. ازاي زوجة فرعون مصر اسمها و كأنة من اصول عربية .. يعني مزاحم دي مش فرعوني خالص ؟*
> ...


الأبن الفاضل / احمد المليجى
صدقنى كنت أنتظر دخولك لأنى من مداخلاتك اعلم تماماً أنك قارىء جيد للتاريخ وها انت أضفت أضافة قيمة بخصوص سيدنا يوسف . فعلاً كنتم عند حسن ظنى جميع من شاركو استفدت جداً من رأيهم وارجو ان نستفيد جميعاً . يارب فى نهاية المداخلات نكون قد استطعنا أن نصل ولو بالظن لمن هو هذا الفرعون .

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأفاضل / فرعون طيبة / احمد المليجى

شوقتونا يا جماعة احنا فى الأنتظار . واثق ان تعاونكم سيكون مثمراً بأذن الله .اريد مذيد من المعلومات عن لوحة بنى أسرائيل .
الأستاذ / فرعون طيبة .
ارجو أن توفق فيما أنتويته من أبحاث وأن نرى ثمرة ذلك فى كتب تنشر وأن تعلمنا عند صدورها حتى نقتنيها . 
سأحاول الدخول لموسوعة الدكتور / سليم حسن لعلى أجد جديد فيها .

----------


## sameh atiya

اولا السلام عليكم 
انا هاكتب راى عبد الوهاب النجار استاذ التاريخ الاسلامى بكلية اصول الدين 
وهو مؤلف كتاب قصص الانبياء وسوف اكتب رايه فى فرعون صاحب موسى
يقول : لقد كتبت فى الطبعه الاولى ما عرفته عن فرعون الذى كان فى زمن موسى عليه السلام وكتبت ما نقله المونسينور لويس ملحمه فى اهرام 7 مايو سنة 1932 عن فرعون الاضهاد وفرعون الخروج
ولكن الان اردت ان اتى البيوت من ابوابها عملا بعموم قول الله تعالى فاسالوا اهل الذكر ان كنتم لا تعلمون 
فذهبت الى دار الاثار وقابلت حضرة الفاضل احمد يوسف احمد افندى المصور بدار الاثار المصريه 
وقد نقلت من كتاب له عنوان (كتاب فرعون موسى-قصة الولاده والخروج)
لم يبق شك فى ان يوسف عليه السلام قد دخل مصر فى عهد الاسره السادسه عشره فى ايام احد ملوكها المدعو (ابابى الاول) وقد وجدت لوحة اثريه عباره عن شاهد مقبره ذكر فيها اسم (فوتى فارع) وهو المذكور فى التوراه فوطيفار عزيز مصر 
كما استدل من بعض اثار عن السره السابعة عشرة على حدوث جدب فى مصر قبل هذه الاسره وهوما ذكر فى القران والتوراه عن سنين القحط اذن فدخول يوسف يمكن تحديده قريبا من سنة 166 قبل الميلاد فى عهد الملك ايابى المذكور.
ويكون دخول بنى اسرائيل بعد ذلك بنحو 27 عاما  وهى المده التى اقامها يوسف فى بيت سيده مضموما اليها المده التى اقامها فى السجن يضم الى ذلك مدة الرخاء والخصب ثم بعض مدة الجدب الى ان قال لاخوته (وائتونى باهلكم اجمعين)
واذا اطلعنا على حياة ملوك الفراعنه فيما بين هذه الاسره والاسره التاسعة عشره لم نجد ايضا ذكرا يثبت اى اضهاد حدث لقوم اسرائيل. ولا اى ذكر لهم اثناء ذلك ..
ولكن التوراه تذكر ان فرعون مصر الذى اضهد بنى اسرائيل . كان يستخدمهم فى بناء مدينتى رعمسيس وفيثوم- وقد ثبت من الحفائر الاثريه وجود مدينه باسم( فيثوم ) او (بر-توم) وعناها بيت الاله توم ومدينه اخرى باسم (بررعمسيس) اى بيت او قص رعمسيس .
والاولى اكتشفت بواسطة العالم الفرنسى (نافيل) فى سنة 1883 وموضعها تل المسخوطه الان.
فى مديرية الشرقيه والثانيه اكتشفت بواسطة العالم المصرى الاستاذ محمود حمزه فى سنة 1928 وموضعها بلدة (قنتير) وتسمى بالمصرى القديم (خنت نفر) او الوسط الجميل. وايضا (بررعمسيس) وهى التى بناها رعمسيس الثانى لتكون عاصمه لملكه فى مصر فى وسط الوجه البحرى . ليكون بها قريبا من الحدود المصريه لتساعده على صد الاعداء كما انه ايضا بنى مدينة فيثوم واتضح من وجود بعض اثار الجدران فى المدينه انها ايضا كانت حصنا مصريا . وتكون التوراه اخطات فى حسبانها مخازن للغلال.
واذن فرعمسيس الثانى قد يعتبر الفرعون الذى اضهد بنى اسرائيل وولد موسى فى زمنه. ويضاف الى ذلك عداءه الشديد للشعوب الاسيويه التى ظل يحاربها متغيبا عن مصر زهاء تسع سنوات .
وقد يكون كرهه لبنى اسرائيل المقيمين فى مصر مترتبا على خشيته من ان يكونوا حزبا ممالئا لاعدائه المواطنين لهم من قبل ولا سيما و قد تكاثروا فى عددهم وتناسلوا حتى كانت لهم جاليه تشمل جزءا عظيما من مديرية الشرقيه
وحيث ان الملك رعمسيس قد اشرك ابنه الملك منفتاح معه فى الحكم قبل وفاته وكان منفتاح الولد الثالث عشر لرعمسيس . وقد بلغ عدد اولاده 151 وكان مسنا حين ولايته للعهد فيكون قد عاصر موسى فى بيت ابيه وبحق قال لموسى ( الم نربك فينا وليدا ولبثت فينا من عمرك سنين) ويكون منفتاح هو فرعون الخروج الذى ارسل اليه موسى وهارون عليهما السلام لاخراج بنى اسرائيل من مصر وتكون التوراه على صواب عندما قالت . وفى هذه الاثناء كان مللك مصر قد مات 
وقد عثر العلامه  فلندرس بترى على حجر من الجرانيت القاتم ورقمه فى الدار 599 وهو عباره عن لوحه كبيره يبلغ ارتفاعها 3 امتار و 14 سم وهو منقوش من الوجهين احدهما الملك امنحتب الثالث  من الاسره ال 18 يذكر فيه كل ما عمله لمعبد امون.
اما الوجه الاخر فقد استعمل فى شان منفتاح بن رعمسيس الثانى من الاسره 19 وذكر فيه عبارات باسلوب شعرى يفتخر فيها بانتصاره على الوبيين ويشير الى سقوط عسقلان وجيزر وبانوعيم فى فلسطين وجاء من ضمنها عباره تشير الى بنى اسرائيل ونصها الحرفى (لقد سحق بنى اسرائيل ولم يبق لهم بذر )
وهذا اول نص رسمى فى الثار ذكر فيه بنو اسرائيل وقد عثر على هذا الحجر فى كوم الحيتان بطيبه الاقصر.
وهذا الحجر يبدوا منه للمدقق ان منفتاح لم يكتبه فى عهده والا لكانت لهذه الحوادث  الهامه التى يذكرها فيه شان عظيم كان يجب ان يدون فى اثر خاص . لا ان يستعمل حجر كان لغيره من قبل..
ويظهر ان الكهنه التابعين لمنفتاح هم الذين استعملوا هذا الحجر ودونوا ما به ليشيدوا بذكره.
فيقوموا بذلك بواجب التخليد حيث لم يكن منتظرا ان يموت الملك بتلك الصوره المعجله التى مات بها وقد ارادوا ان يوهموا الناس ان فرعون قد سحق بنى اسرائيل تمويها وقلبا للحقائق حتى يستروا امام الشعب المصرى الى كان يحترم ديانتهم خذلانهم وخذلان الههم امام موسى حين كان فرعون يتعقب بنى اسرائيل ويكون العثور على جثة منفتاح ووجودها الان بالمتحف المصرى مصداقا لقول القران الكريم (فاليوم ننجيك ببدنك لتكون لمن خلفك ايه)..
وقد وجدت الجثه مع غيرها من الجثث فى قبر امنتحب الثانى بالاقصر. وظهر من اثار قبر منفتاح انه لم يكن مهيأ كما يجب لدفن ملك مثله. لان موته لم يكن منتظرا فلم يهيا له قبر خاص .
وده الكلام اللى كتبه الاستاذ عبد الوهاب النجار فى كتابه
واللى يقصد بيه انى فرعون الاضهاد غير فرعون الخروج
ويقول انى فرعمسيس الثانى هو الذى اضهد بنى اسرائيل وولد موسى فى زمنه
وان منفتاح هو فلرعون الخروج لانه عاصر سيدنا موسى فى بيت ابيه وبحق قال لموسى (الم نربك فينا وليدا ولبثت فينا من عمرك سنين ) ويكون منفتاح هو فرعون الخروج
والله اعلى وعلم

----------


## ابن طيبة

استاذي الفاضل سيد ابراهيم اشكر لك سيدي ردك علي مداخلتي و بخصوص سؤالك سيدي عن اسلام موريس بوكاي من عدمه فليس تحت يدي الان ما يفيد ذلك و سوف احاول جاهدا التوصل لحقيقة ذلك بمصادر موثقة حتي يكون موضوع سيادتك لا تشوبه اي شائبة ظن او شك و بخصوص لوحة اسرائيل فاسمح لي سيدي الفاضل ان انشرها في نفس موضوعك هذا حتي لا نشتت اذهان الاعضاء الافاضل و ذلك سوف يكون اليوم انشاء الله و فيه سيكون هناك تعقيب علي اخي الفاضل سامح عطية بخصوص مداخلته اما بخصوص الكتاب سيدي فلن استطيع انهائه لان الامر ليس سهلا و اذا اردت ذلك فلن يكون الا بمشاركة سيادتك معي و كذلك اخي الفاضل احمد المليجي و غيركما من الاخوة الاعضاء حينها من الممكن ان نقوم بنشر هذا العمل الذي لا نريد منه ربحا و اول فصل فيه سيدي هو الذي سوف اشارك به اليوم ( لوحة الاسطورة ) لوحة اسرائيل
شركة لك سيدي سعة صدرك و شوقتني للقاءك سيدي شخصيا
الاخ احمد المليجي هذه دعوة صريحة مني لتشاركني مع الاستاذ سيد ابراهيم في اعادة كتابة التاريخ المصري القديم و لكل من يريد ذلك فلينضم معنا و الله ولي التوفيق
معتز فطين ( فرعون طيبة ) المشوه تاريخها

----------


## ابن طيبة

و الان استاذي سيد ابراهيم اود ان انقل النص الكامل الخاص بالملك مرنبتاح بن الملك رمسيس الثاني احد اعظم فراعين مصر و الذي تمت ترجمته علي اللوح الذي يدعونه ( بلوح اسرائيل ) و ذلك حتي لا ينشغل بال القراء عن ما هو محتوي هذا النص و لماذا كان سببا في اثارة مشكلة من الاف المشاكل التي يذخر بها تاريخنا المصري القديم و سوف يجد القاريء تفسير لبعض المعاني الغامضة بين <> العلامتين السابقتين
[frame="4 80"]انشودة انتصار مرنبتاحالتحدث عن انتصاراته في جميع الاراضي
و كل الاراضي جميعا قد اخبرت ذلك
وصارت تشاهد جمال اعمال الفروسية
الملك مرنبتاح الثور القوي الذي يذبح اعداءه ، جميل الطلعة في ميدان الشجاعة حينما يهاجم
انه الشمس بددت الغيوم التي كانت تخيم علي مصر ، و قد جعل ( تامري ) < مصر > تشاهد اشعة الشمس
و هو الذي ازاح تلا من النحاس من فوق ظهور الشعب حتي يتمكن من منح من كانوا في الاسر الهواء
و هو الذي جعل اهالي ( منف ) يفرحون علي اعدئهم ، و جعل ( بتاح تنن ) <احد الالهة المصرية > يبتهج و يشمت بخصومه ، و هو الذي فتح ابواب ( منف ) بعد ان كانت قد اغلقت و جعل معابدها تتسلم ارزاقها
و انه الملك ( مرنبتاح ) الواحد الفرد الذي يبعث القوة في قلوب مئات الالوف ، و يدخل نفس الحياة في انوفهم عند رؤيته
بلاد ( التمحو ) < القبائل اليبية > كسرت في حياته ، و ادخل الرعب ابد الدهر في قلب ( مشوش ) ، و انه جعل ( اللوبيين ) < الليبيين > الذين وطئوا ارض مصر ينكصون علي اعقابهم ، و الوجل العظيم في قلوبهم من مصر و زحفهم قدما قد انتهي و اقدامهم لم تقو علي الوقوف فولوا هاربين
و المحاربونمنهم بالسهام القوا باقواسهم و قلب المسرعين منهم قد اعياه المشي و فكوا قرب مائهم ثم القوا بها علي الارض و حقائبهم قد مزقت و القي بها < حتي يسهل الفرار >
و رئيس اللوبيين التعس المهزوم هرب تحت ستار الليل وحيدا و الريشة ليست علي راسه < العلامة المميزة للوبيين >و لكن قدميه قد خانتاه و ازواجه قد اغتصبن امام وجهه و ماكولات وجبته قد استولي عليها و لم يكن لديه ماء في القربة ليعيش منه
و كان محيا اخوانه يبدو مفترسا يؤيد الفتك به و قد تحارب ضباطه فيما بينهم و حرقت خيامهم و تحولت الي رماد و كل متاعه صار طعاما للجنود
و قد وصل الي بلاده محزونا و كل فرد قد تخلف في ارضه كان يستشيط غضبا الذي عاقبه القدر هو الذي يحمل الريشة الحقيرة
هكذا كان يتحدث اهل كل مدينة عنه و انه صار تحت سلطان كل الهة منف و رب مصر قد لعن اسمه و اصبح ( مريي ) < اسم رئيس اللوبيين > لعنة منف يتناقلها ابن عن ابن من اسرته الي الابد و ( بن رع ) محبوب امون < يقصد مرنبتاح > يقتفي اثر اولاده ، و مرنبتاح منشرح بالصدق قد نصبه القدر له
و قد اصبح مرنبتاح اسطورة للوبيين ليتحدث بها جيل عن جيل بانتصاراته قائلين : هل سيكون ضدنا ثانيه.... ( رع ) و هكذا يقول كل شيخ لابنه و اسفاه علي لوبيا لقد اصبح اهلها لا يعيشون بحالتهم الطيبة يمرحون في الحقول ففي يوم واحد قضي علي تجوالهم و في عام واحد فني ( التحنو ) < اسم لقبائل اللوبيين > و قد حول الاله ( ستخ ) < احد اسماء الاله ست اله الشر > ظهره عن رئيسهم و خربت مساكنهم بسلطانه ، و لايوجد عمل لحمل .... في هذه الايام انه لحسن ان يخبيء الانسان نفسه ففي الكهف سلامته 
انه رب مصر العظيم و القوة الشجاعة متاع له فمن يجسر علي الحرب الان و هو يعلم كيف يخطو قدما
ان من ينتظر هجومه لغبي احمق و من يتعد علي حدوده فلا يعلم ما يخبئه له الغد
و يقول الناس منذ زمن الالهة ان مصر هي الابنة الوحيدة لرع و ابنه هو الذي يجلس علي عرش ( شو ) < اله الهواء و هو ابن رع > و لن يشرع احد في التعدي علي سكانها و عين كل اله سترقب كل من ينهبها و لاشك في انها ستقضي علي اعدائها و يقول عن نجومهم و كل العقلاء عندما ينظرون الي الريح <يحتمل ان الفقرة كلها فاسدة التركيب و يحتمل ان الشاعر الذي صاغ القصيدة يقصد هنا الحديث عن السحرة و المنجمون >
 و قد حدثت اعجوبة كبري لمصر فكل من يهاجمها يصير اسيرا في يديه بقرار مجلس الملك الذي يشبه الاله و هو الذي قد حكم له بالفوز علي اعدائه في حضرة رع و( مريي ) الخبيث الفعل و لعنة كل اله في منف هو الذي قد حوكم في (عين شمس ) و وجده التاسوع مجرما <كل هذا المقطع يتفق مع مشهد محاكمة حور و ست في هليوبوليس حيث تمت براءة حور و ادانة ست >
و قد قال رب العالمين < رع > اعط السيف ابني المستقيم القلب الشفيق مرنبتاح محبوب ( امون ) الذي عني بمنف و دافع عن عين شمس و فتح البلاد التي اغلقت ليطلق سراح الجكع الغفير من المعتقلين امام الالهة و ليتمكن من السماح للعظماء ليحفظوا ممتلكاتهم و لصغار القوم ليعودوا الي مدنهم
و هذا ما يقوله ارباب عين شمس خاصا بابنهم مرنبتاح محبوب امون سيكون له عمر كرع ليدافع عن الضعيف امام كل ارض اجنبية و جعل مصر فوق ..... للذي نصبه ليكون ممثله الدائم ليتمكن من تقوية سكانها 
انظر ان الانسان يعيش في امان في عصر الملك الشجاع و نفس الحياة ياتي من يد الواحد القوي و الثروة تتدفق علي الرجل الصالح و لن يمتع مجرم بغنيمته و الثروة التي يحرزها الانسان من طريق غير مشروع تقع في يد غيره لا في يد اطفاله
و قد قيل هذا حينما اتي التعس الساقط ( مريي ) اللوبي ليغزو جدران ( تنن ) < منف > الذي جعل ابنه الملك مرنبتاح يعتلي عرشه عندئذ قال بتاح عن خاسيء لوبيا لتنقلب كل ذنوبه جميعا علي راسه و ليسلم الي يد بتاح ليجعله يتقيا ما ابتلعه كالتمساح انظر ان الاسرع عدوا يلحق بالسريع و الملك يوقع في احبولته من يعرف قوته انه امون الذي يحطمه بيده ليقدمه الي روحه في ( هرمنتس ) < ارمنت > الي الملك مرنبتاح قد اشرق السرور العظيم علي مصر و انبعث الفرح من بلدان (الدميرة) < مصر > 
ما اعظم حبهم للامير المظفر و ما اكثر تعظيمهم له بين الالهة
و قد تركت المعاقل و شانها و اصبحت الابار مفتحة و مسالكها سهلة و معاقل الحوائط اصبحت هادئة و لا يوقظ حراسها الا الشمس و جنود ( المازوي ) < اسم قبيلة نوبية يشتغل رجالها جنودا و شرطة عند المصريين > نيام راقدون بلا حركة < دليلا علي الامان > اما ( النياو ) و (التكنن ) فانهم يطوفون بالحقول علي حسب رغبتهم و ماشية الحقول قد تركت تذهب جائلة بدون راع و تعبر ماء النهر
و ليس هناك نداء لليل قف  قف  بلغة اجنبية
و الناس يروحون و يغدون مغنين و ليس هناك صياح قوم يتوجعون و المدن اصبحت كرة اخري معمورة و ذلك الذي زرع غلة سياكل منها ايضا
و لقد وجهه رع الي مصر ثانية و قد ولد مقدرا له حمايتها هو الملك مرنبتاح
و يقول الرؤساء مطروحين ارضا : السلام
و لم يعد يرفع واحد من بين قبائل البدو تسعة الاقواس < اسم قديم لجيران مصر المعادين > راسه ( التحتو ) قد خربت و بلاد ( خاتي ) اصبحت مسالمة و ازيلت ( عسقلون ) و (جيزر) قبض عليها و (بنوم) اصبحت لا شيء و (اسرائيل) < يسيرالو > خربت و ليس بها بذر و ( خارو )< سوريا > اصبحت ارملة لمصر و كل الاراضي قد وجدت السلم
و كل من ذهب جائلا اخضعه ملك الوجه القبلي و البحري ( بن رع ) محبوب امون ابن الشمس مرنبتاح منشرح بالصدق 
معطي الحياة مثل رع كل يوم[/frame]
هذه هي القصيدة ما رايكم فيها ما اجمل الصور الادبية التي بها و لكن هل لاحظ اي منكم ان لها اي صلة من قريب او بعيد باسرائيل غير العبارة الواردة بالسطر السادس و العشرون فيها و اسرائيل خربت و لم يعد لها بذر فهل هذا صحيح و هل ترجمة الكلمة يسيرارو هي اسرائيل هذا ما سوف اعرضه علي حضراتكم بالتفصيل في المداخلة التالية
شكرا لك استاذي سيد ابراهيم
معتز فطين ( فرعون طيبة )

----------


## white clouds

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

موضوع شيق جدا جدا جدا
شكرا استاذ ابراهيم على طرح الموضوع
شكرا لكل من ابدى رايه او اضاف اضافه
انا كنت بضم صوتى لصوتكو فى ضروره انشاء قاعه تاريخيه
تحيااااااااااتى لكم جميعا
روبى*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*
تكلم سليم حسن فى الجزء السابع من موسوعة مصر القديمة وسأنقل بعض ما قاله على مرات متعددة
1-	ان أول مرة جاء ذكر بنى أسرائيل فى المرة الأولى فى تاريخ العالم كان فى عصر مرنبتاح
2-	تشعبت الأراء وتضاربت الأقوال فى حادثة خروجهم من مصر وأسم الفرعون الذين غادروا البلاد فى عهده لدرجة أن بعض المؤرخين أنكروا خروجهم اصلاً وقالوا أنها مستعارة من خروج الهكسوس.
3-	دلت البحوث الأخيرة على أن المقصود بالبحر ليس البحر الأحمر أو بحر القلزم وانما بل هو اليم الذى يطلق على النيل وقد جاء الخبر عن طريق الخطأ فى ترجمة يام سوف التى ورد ذكرها فى سفر الخروج فى الأصل العبرى القديم الذى يعود لعصر البطالمة الأول أى فى القرن الثالث قبل الميلاد تقريباً غير أن المترجمين فى القرن العاشر قد تصرفوا فى التعبير فترجموه على انه البحر الأحمر.
4-	سخر رعمسيس الثانى بنى إسرائيل فى بناء عاصمة ملكه ورجح أن يكون خروج اليهود فى عصر رعمسيس الثانى أو ابنه مرنبتاح وانهم عبروا عن طريق بحيرة المنزلة إلى سيناء لا البحر الأحمر .
لنا عودة لعصر مرنبتاح مرة أخرى إن شاء الله*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> اولا السلام عليكم 
> انا هاكتب راى عبد الوهاب النجار استاذ التاريخ الاسلامى بكلية اصول الدين 
> وهو مؤلف كتاب قصص الانبياء وسوف اكتب رايه فى فرعون صاحب موسى
> يقول : لقد كتبت فى الطبعه الاولى ما عرفته عن فرعون الذى كان فى زمن موسى عليه السلام وكتبت ما نقله المونسينور لويس ملحمه فى اهرام 7 مايو سنة 1932 عن فرعون الاضهاد وفرعون الخروج
> ولكن الان اردت ان اتى البيوت من ابوابها عملا بعموم قول الله تعالى فاسالوا اهل الذكر ان كنتم لا تعلمون 
> فذهبت الى دار الاثار وقابلت حضرة الفاضل احمد يوسف احمد افندى المصور بدار الاثار المصريه 
> وقد نقلت من كتاب له عنوان (كتاب فرعون موسى-قصة الولاده والخروج)
> لم يبق شك فى ان يوسف عليه السلام قد دخل مصر فى عهد الاسره السادسه عشره فى ايام احد ملوكها المدعو (ابابى الاول) وقد وجدت لوحة اثريه عباره عن شاهد مقبره ذكر فيها اسم (فوتى فارع) وهو المذكور فى التوراه فوطيفار عزيز مصر 
> كما استدل من بعض اثار عن السره السابعة عشرة على حدوث جدب فى مصر قبل هذه الاسره وهوما ذكر فى القران والتوراه عن سنين القحط اذن فدخول يوسف يمكن تحديده قريبا من سنة 166 قبل الميلاد فى عهد الملك ايابى المذكور.
> ...


هذا رأى أخر محترم  وهورأى يتوافق مع العلامة سليم حسن . الذى ذكر اضطهاد اليهود على يد رعمسيس الثانى فى بناء عاصمته ولا أرى مانعاً بأن يكون فرعون الأستعباد غير فرعون الخروج وقد جاء ذكر اشراك مرنبتاح ابيه فى الحكم لكبر سنه فى اكثر من موسوعة

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأستاذ / معتز فطين ( فرعون طيبة )
اللوحة تحفة أدبية فعلاً واشكر جهدك المبذول فى نقلها . قيمتها أنها لأول مرة يرد ذكر بنى إسرائيل كان فى هذه اللوحة . اكيد انت معى حتى ينتهى الموضوع وقد نصل لمن هو هذا الفرعون

----------


## سيد جعيتم

[


> QUOTE=white clouds]*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> 
> موضوع شيق جدا جدا جدا
> شكرا استاذ ابراهيم على طرح الموضوع
> شكرا لكل من ابدى رايه او اضاف اضافه
> انا كنت بضم صوتى لصوتكو فى ضروره انشاء قاعه تاريخيه
> تحيااااااااااتى لكم جميعا
> روبى*


[/QUOTE]

روبى إن شاء الله بالنجاح فى الأمتحانات . اشكر مرورك وكلماتك الرقيقة

----------


## ابن طيبة

لوحة الاسطورة
لوحة اسرائيل
 اولا و قبل الدخول في تفاصيل لوحة اسرائيل ارجو من جميع الاخوة الافاضل قراءة جميع المشاركات بداية من اطروحة الاستاذ سيد ابراهيم و حتي اخر مشاركة  و ذلك حتي تعم الفائدة و نصل جميعا الي راي صحيح و اعتقد ان هذا هو كل غاية استاذنا سيد ابراهيم عندما طرح هذا الموضوع نعود الي موضوعنا
ما هي لوحة الاسطورة 
هي لوحة مثل الالاف من الالواح الصخرية التي تزخر صحرائنا الشاسعة بها لوحة منقوشة بازميل فنان مصري قديم و عليها نقش لنص اقل ما يقال عنه انه تحفة ادبية لوحة كانت فريدة منذ اكتشافها بمعرفة عالم الاثار الفرنسي سير فرناند بتري عام 1896 في خرائب معبد مرنبتاح بطيبة ( الاقصر ) و هي محفوظة في التحف المصري تحت رقم 34025 
لوحة قام الملك امنحتب الثالث احد ملوك الاسرة الثامنة عشرة بنصبها في معبده الجنائزي في البر الغربي في طيبة و سجل علي وجهها الامامي نصا عن انجازاته المعمارية التي قام بها في فترة حكمه (1395-1363 ق-م ) و بعد ما يقرب من المائة و خمسون عاما  تقريبا قام الملك مرنبتاح احد فراعين الاسرة التاسعة عشر بسلب هذه اللوحة ( لا اقصده هو شخصيا بالطبع ) و نقلها الي معبده الجنائزي الذي شيده الي الشمال من معبد امنحتب الثالث في البر الغربي من طيبة و قام بتسجيل نصا اخر علي ظهرها كان السبب في اثارة الجدل و الخلاف عن من هو فرعون موسي ففي السطر السادس و العشرون و السابع و العشرون وردت عبارة واحد كانت اغرب من الخيال عبارة ترجمها معظم علماء الاثار الغربيين و تبعهم في ذلك العديد من علمائنا المصريين بالتالي ( و اسرائيل خربت و ليس لها بذر )و اذا قمنا بمراجعة كل الجداريات و النقوش و البرديات و الحفريات التي تم اكتشافها حتي الان لن نجد ذكر لكلمة بني اسرائيل في التاريخ المصري الفرعوني كافة خلال الاسر الثلاثين 
نعم انها لوحة فريدة فعلي وجهيها الاثنين نصا لفرعونين مختلفين من اسرتين مختلفتين متتابعتين سجل كل منهما عل احد وجهيها انجازاته  و ان كنا لا ندري ما هو السبب الحقيقي وراء استيلاء مرنبتاح علي هذه اللوحة من معبد امنحتب الثالث ؟ ربما يرجع ذلك الي ان الامكانيات المادية في عهده كانت محدودة ( ليس تخمين و لكنها قرينة تاريخية ثابتة ) و الدليل علي ذلك انه سلب احجارا متعددة من معبد امنحتب الثالث لتكملة معبده الجنائزي و مما ساعد علي عملية نقل هذه اللوحة الي معبده هو قربه من معبد امنحتب الثالث و يبدو ايضا ان امكانيات النحت قد قلت كثيرا في عهده و في عهد سيتي الثاني و رمسيس الثالث.
و نلاحظ ايضا ان مرنبتاح لم يحاول ان يمحوا و يطمس النص الخاص بامنحتب الثالث مما يدل علي ان هذه اللوحة كانت قائمة في مكان ظاهر في معبده الجنائزي و لم تكن ملصقة الي جدار او حائط في المعبد و الا لاثر ذلك علي سلامة نص امنحتب الثالث الذي عثر عليه في حالة جيدة و مما يدل علي انها كانت مقامة في مكان ظاهر حتي يتمكن من يدخل معبده الجنزي من ان يقرا النصين معا و ربما يقارن ايضا بين ما حققه امنحتب الثالث من انجازات معمارية و بين ما حققه مرنبتاح من فتوحات عسكرية
و الان ناتي لترجمة عبارة اسرائيل سحقت و لم يعد لها بذور و التي تقرا حرفيا بالهيروغليفية ( يسيرارو فكت بن برت اف )
y sy ri3 rw  هكذا تنطق الكلمة ( يسيرارو) او( يزيرارو ) و طبقا لاراء بعض العلماء في اللغة فان (يسيرارو ) يمكن ان تقرا ( يسيرالو ) و منهم من يقرا التسمية (يسيرا <ئي>لو) =  (يسرا (ئي) لو) = ( اسرائيل ) ومما تجحدر الاشاره له ان الابجديه الهيروغليفية لا تحتوي علامات الف الوصل و ياء المد ( حركة الكسر الطويلة )
و لقد قرا جوتيه هذا الاسم (isrealou) و لكن من الافضل قراءة و كتابة هذا الاسم كما جاء في النص المصري دون اي تحريف او تعديل ال (يسيرارو ) اي يزريل و المقصود قبائل يزريل
اما كلمة (فكت) = (fk3) فتعني يحطم او يشرد
اما كلمة (برت)=(prt) فهي تعبر هنا عن البذرة الضرورية للانبات و يؤكد العلامة المصري د/ عبدالحميد زايد في كتابه مصر الخالدة ان كلمة برت هنا بمعني حبوب و لا تعني نسل لان المخصص الذي كتبت به كلمة حبوب هو عبارة عن حب من القمح ينتهي بثلاثة خطوط هي التي يكتب بها الجمع في اللغة المصرية القديمة
و بذلك تكون ترجمة العبارة (( و قبائل يزريل سحقت ( شردت ) و لم يعد لها بذور (حبوب ) )) و ليست اسرائيل كما يدعي البعض و كما سوف اورد في المداخلة التالية اذا سمحتم لي بالاستئذان الان

----------


## عمرو صالح

*

موضوع شيق جداً ويستحق المتابعة 
شكرا لكل من اثراه بمشاركة او معلومة 
جديدة*

----------


## بنت مصر

الموضوع أكثر من رائع والاضافات قيمة جدا وانا أتابع 
واقرأ بنهم .. وأشكرك كل من خط حرفا في هذا الموضوع


اضافة بسيطة قرأتها في التفسير وهي مناسبة ان اضيفها هنا كنوع من التغطية
وان كانت تبتعد قليلا عن الهدف من الموضوع .


في الاية الكريمة (وجاوزنا ببني إسرائيل البحر فأتبعهم) لحقهم (فرعون وجنوده بغياً وعدواً) (حتى إذا أدركه الغرق قال آمنت أنه لا إله إلا الذي آمنت به بنو إسرائيل وأنا من المسلمين) دس جبريل في فمه حمأة البحر مخافة أن تناله الرحمة وقال له
آلآن  تؤمن (وقد عصيت قبل وكنت من المفسدين) بضلالك وإضلالك عن الإيمان

سبحان الله!

----------


## white clouds

*



			
				روبى إن شاء الله بالنجاح فى الأمتحانات . اشكر مرورك وكلماتك الرقيقة
			
		

شكرا استاذ ابراهيم على الدعوه الجميله دى 
بجد فيه حاجات كتير ماكنتش عارفاها وكنت بقرأها لاول مره
فعلا التاريخ ده شىء ممتع
تحياتى
روبى*

----------


## أحمد المليجي

في احدي الجرائد نشرت خبر عن كتاب اسمة _(( توت عنخ امون و مؤامرة الخروج ترجمة دار العلوم للنشر )) تأليف "اندرو كولنيز - كريس هيراليد"_
الكتاب عبارة عن بحث قام بة العالمين الانجليزيين يثبتان فية انة هوارد كارتر مكتشف مقبرة توت عنخ امون قد قام بسرقة و اخفاء بردية تحتوي علي معلومات كانت ستغير خريطة الشرق الاوسط (هكذا مذكور) وان بها قصة خروج بني اسرائيل و باسلوب و احداث تنافي التي ذكرت في التوراة
----
أعتقد ان لو هذا البحث الذي في الكتاب صحيح فان مجال البحث عن فرعون الخروج سوف يتغير تماما فمعني هذا ان البحث سوف يتحول الي الاسرة الثامنة عشر و ليس ال 19 و معني هذا ان سيدنا يوسف ليس هو نفسة يويا و انة بالفعل اتي في الي مصر في عهد الاسرة ال 16 لانة كما يذكر التوراة بينة و بين سيدنا موسي 400 سنة

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> لوحة الاسطورة
> لوحة اسرائيل
>  اولا و قبل الدخول في تفاصيل لوحة اسرائيل ارجو من جميع الاخوة الافاضل قراءة جميع المشاركات بداية من اطروحة الاستاذ سيد ابراهيم و حتي اخر مشاركة  و ذلك حتي تعم الفائدة و نصل جميعا الي راي صحيح و اعتقد ان هذا هو كل غاية استاذنا سيد ابراهيم عندما طرح هذا الموضوع نعود الي موضوعنا
> ما هي لوحة الاسطورة 
> هي لوحة مثل الالاف من الالواح الصخرية التي تزخر صحرائنا الشاسعة بها لوحة منقوشة بازميل فنان مصري قديم و عليها نقش لنص اقل ما يقال عنه انه تحفة ادبية لوحة كانت فريدة منذ اكتشافها بمعرفة عالم الاثار الفرنسي سير فرناند بتري عام 1896 في خرائب معبد مرنبتاح بطيبة ( الاقصر ) و هي محفوظة في التحف المصري تحت رقم 34025 
> لوحة قام الملك امنحتب الثالث احد ملوك الاسرة الثامنة عشرة بنصبها في معبده الجنائزي في البر الغربي في طيبة و سجل علي وجهها الامامي نصا عن انجازاته المعمارية التي قام بها في فترة حكمه (1395-1363 ق-م ) و بعد ما يقرب من المائة و خمسون عاما  تقريبا قام الملك مرنبتاح احد فراعين الاسرة التاسعة عشر بسلب هذه اللوحة ( لا اقصده هو شخصيا بالطبع ) و نقلها الي معبده الجنائزي الذي شيده الي الشمال من معبد امنحتب الثالث في البر الغربي من طيبة و قام بتسجيل نصا اخر علي ظهرها كان السبب في اثارة الجدل و الخلاف عن من هو فرعون موسي ففي السطر السادس و العشرون و السابع و العشرون وردت عبارة واحد كانت اغرب من الخيال عبارة ترجمها معظم علماء الاثار الغربيين و تبعهم في ذلك العديد من علمائنا المصريين بالتالي ( و اسرائيل خربت و ليس لها بذر )و اذا قمنا بمراجعة كل الجداريات و النقوش و البرديات و الحفريات التي تم اكتشافها حتي الان لن نجد ذكر لكلمة بني اسرائيل في التاريخ المصري الفرعوني كافة خلال الاسر الثلاثين 
> نعم انها لوحة فريدة فعلي وجهيها الاثنين نصا لفرعونين مختلفين من اسرتين مختلفتين متتابعتين سجل كل منهما عل احد وجهيها انجازاته  و ان كنا لا ندري ما هو السبب الحقيقي وراء استيلاء مرنبتاح علي هذه اللوحة من معبد امنحتب الثالث ؟ ربما يرجع ذلك الي ان الامكانيات المادية في عهده كانت محدودة ( ليس تخمين و لكنها قرينة تاريخية ثابتة ) و الدليل علي ذلك انه سلب احجارا متعددة من معبد امنحتب الثالث لتكملة معبده الجنائزي و مما ساعد علي عملية نقل هذه اللوحة الي معبده هو قربه من معبد امنحتب الثالث و يبدو ايضا ان امكانيات النحت قد قلت كثيرا في عهده و في عهد سيتي الثاني و رمسيس الثالث.
> و نلاحظ ايضا ان مرنبتاح لم يحاول ان يمحوا و يطمس النص الخاص بامنحتب الثالث مما يدل علي ان هذه اللوحة كانت قائمة في مكان ظاهر في معبده الجنائزي و لم تكن ملصقة الي جدار او حائط في المعبد و الا لاثر ذلك علي سلامة نص امنحتب الثالث الذي عثر عليه في حالة جيدة و مما يدل علي انها كانت مقامة في مكان ظاهر حتي يتمكن من يدخل معبده الجنزي من ان يقرا النصين معا و ربما يقارن ايضا بين ما حققه امنحتب الثالث من انجازات معمارية و بين ما حققه مرنبتاح من فتوحات عسكرية
> و الان ناتي لترجمة عبارة اسرائيل سحقت و لم يعد لها بذور و التي تقرا حرفيا بالهيروغليفية ( يسيرارو فكت بن برت اف )
> ...



الأستاذ / فرعون طيبة
ما زلت تبذل لنا الكثير وتعطينا من وقتك الثمين لذا وجب الشكر .
هذه اللوحة بصفة خاصة جعلتنى أشك بالنفى فى أن مرنبتاح هو فرعون موسى لأنه يذكر فيها أنه قضى على بذرتهم
هذا إذا كان هذا أخر لقاء له مع بنى أسرائيل أما إذا كانت هذه معركة حدثت قبل معلاكة الخروج والغرق فهذا شىء أخر 
لنعد لبعض ما كتب عنهم فى عصر مرنبتاح والتى تثبت خيانة بنى أسرائيل للمصريين ومساعدتهم للأعداءفى حروبهم ضد المصريين .

تحت عنوان قائمة بالأسرى الذين سيقوا من أرض لوبيا  ::(:  من المعروف أن أول من أختتن هو سيدنا ابراهيم عليه السلام وتبعه بنوا أسرائيل كما ورد بالتوراة) لذا فأننا نجد أن أعداد من الأسرى الذين أسرهم المصريين مختونيين أى على الأرجح هم من بنى إسرائيل وقد ورد ذكرهم هكذا :
مجموع أولاد الرؤساء العظماء :
شردانا - وشكلش و أقوش من ممالك البحار الذين لا غلفة لهم ( أى مختونين ) ثم عاد الكاتب يؤكد أن الأقواش هم فقط المختونين لذا لم تحمل غلفتهم كما كانت العادة مع المقتولين ليقدموهم للفرعون حيث يقول : الأقوش الذين ختنوا وهم المقتولولون الذين حملت أيديهملأنهم مختونون .
وورد فى خطاب مرنبتاح الذى القاه بمناسبة النصر ما يؤكد على أنه كان يعتبر نفسه ألأه حيث قال :
بسبب الخير الذى فعله رع لحضرتى ، لقد القيت خطابهم متكلماً بوصفى إلهاً يعطى قوة .
لنلاحظ هنا أسم زوجة الفرعون مرنبتاح: لم يعرف حتى الأن زوجة للفرعون مرنبتاح غير الملكة ( إست نفرت ) اعتقد انه يوجد تشابه للأسم مع أسم أسية 
لنا عودة مرة اخرى إن شاء الله

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> *
> 
> موضوع شيق جداً ويستحق المتابعة 
> شكرا لكل من اثراه بمشاركة او معلومة 
> جديدة*


استاذ عمرو 
اهلاً بك مشاركتك هامة لنا

----------


## ابن طيبة

لوحة الاسطورة
لوحة اسرائيل
(2)الاستاذ سيد ابراهيم شكرا لردك سيدي علي مداخلتي لوحة الاسطور في جزئها الاول و هنا سوف احاول ان اجيب سيادتك عن هل من الممكن ان يكون مرنبتاح هو فرعون الخروج
و الان نعود الي تكملة ما انتهينا اليه في جزئنا الاول من لوحة اسرائيل
هل هناك صلة بين احداث حملة مرنبتاح علي فلسطين و وقائع خروج بني اسرائيل من مصر ؟
نرد و الكلام منقول عن كتاب استاذنا الدكتور / رمضان عبده علي (تاريخ مصر القديم ) الجزء الثاني 
اتجه علماء الدراسات المصرية القديمة و الدراسات الشرقية بالادلاء بعدة اراء في هذا الموضوع فيري بعضهم -دون الاعتماد علي نصوص اثرية مصرية- ان خروج بني اسرائيل من مصر قد حدث في عصر الهكسوس و ظهر راي اخر يفيد بانهم خرجوا في عصر الاسرة الثامنة عشر و بالتحديد في عهد الملك تحوتمس الثالث و اخرون يعتقدون ان خروجهم حدث في عهد ابنه امنحتب الثاني و قد وضع مانيتون خروج بني اسرائيل ايام امنحتب الثاني كما ان هناك من الباحثين من يري ان ذلك حدث في عهد امنحتب الثالث و وصل الامر ببعضهم الاخر الي القول بان خروجهم من مصر كان علي اثر وفاة امنحتب الرابع و ظهرت اراء اخري تري ان الخروج حدث في عهد رمسيس الثاني.
اما الراي الوحيد المعتمد علي نص اثري - لم يلتزم العلماء الغربيين حياله بالدقة المطلوبة في ترجمته و تفسيره - فانه يري خروج بني اسرائيل من مصركان في ايام مرنبتاح و ذلك اعتمادا علي الفقرة التي جاءت في السطر رقم 27 علي الاثر رقم 6 (اي لوحة اسرائيل ) و التي جاء عليها : ( و قبائل يزريل سحقت و لم يعد لها بذور (او زراعة ) و قد قرا اغلب العلماء الاسم ( يزريل ) باسرائيل و قد اعتمد اكثر العلماء علي القراءة الخطا لهذه الكلمة للتحدث عن الخروج في عهد هذا الملك و ابداء الاراء المتعددة
و يري بعض العلماء ان خروج بني اسرائيل من مصر في عهد مرنبتاح يعد امرا يكاد يكون مستحيلا و ذلك لعد توافر الادلة الاثرية الكافية لاثبات وجودهم في مصر في عهد هذا الملك
و قد حاول بعضهم البحث عن اسم سيدنا موسي في النصوص المصرية و افترض بعضهم العثور علي هذا الاسم في بردية انستاسي رقم واحد و لكن هذه المحاولة باءت بالفشل لوجود العديد من الاشخاص الذين يحملون اسم ( مسي ) و قد جاء في سفر الملوك الاول ان سليمان بني معبدا في بيت المقدس 480 سنة بعد خروج اطفال اسرائيل من مصر و في سفر الخروج جاء ان اقامة العبرانيين في مصر استمرت 430 عاما و لقد جاء في المزمور 43،12،138 ما يفيد ان الحوادث التي سبقت الخروج قد وقعت في تانيس
و قد جاء في سفر التكوين حين اعلن الاله (يهوا) الي ابراهيم ما يلي: ( اعلم علم اليقين ان نسلك سيقيمون في ارض ليست ارضهم و سيصبحون عبيدا هناك و سوف يضطهدون مدة اربعين عاما ) و القصة الذي جاءت في التوراة كما نسخها فيما بعد الكتبة اليهود تمثل بعض الاسهاب الادبي للظروف الضخمة التي صاحبت الطرد و في نهاية القرن الماضي قامت جمعية الاكتشافات الاثرية الانجليزية بعمل حفائر في شرق الدلتا و شبه جزيرة سيناء و كانت تامل في العثور علي بقايا اثرية تخص قوم الطرد و لكن هذا الامل لم يتحقق و لم تعثر علي اي اثر مادي
و في الواقع ان كل الاراء لا تعتمد علي مصادر او شواهد اثرية مؤكدة لكي تدعمها و لم نجد حتي الان نقشا او نصا واحدا علي الاثار المصرية و المصادر التاريخية تؤيد اي راي من هذه الاراء او تدفعنا لابداء راي جديد بل علي العكس ظلت المصادر الاثرية و النصوص المختلفة حتي يومنا هذا علي صمتها ازاء هذا الموضوع الذي اصبح في الواقع مشكلة من مشاكل التاريخ المصري القديم
و الان ها هو تفنيدنا لمقولة ان مرنبتاح هو فرعون الخروج
1- مما يؤسف له ان اغلب العلماء في كتاباتهم عندما يتعرضون لهذه الفقرة يترجمون كلمة (يزريل) الي (اسرائيل) و هذا ما يخالف كتابة النص و بالتالي قراءتها و ترجمتها
و من ناحية اخري فان ترجمة الاسم علي هذا النحو يخالف ما كان سائدا من اوضاع سياسية في فلسطين في عصر الاسرة التاسعة عشرة لان ترجمة الكلمة باسم (اسرائيل ) يعني وجود مملكة اسرائيل علي ارض فلسطين في عصر هذه الاسرة او قبله لذلك فمن الافضل و للامانة العلمية قراءة و ترجمة الكلمة كما جاءت في النص ( يزريل ) او (جزريل) و المقصود بهذه التسمية هنا هم الذين يسكنون سهل جزريل ( الذي ذكرته التوراة تحت اسم اسدرالون Jezreel  و هو مرج ابن عامر في الناحية الشرقية الشمالية من جبال الكرمل و الذي يمتد من حيفا غربا الي وادي الاردن 
و يبدو ان جيش الملك مرنبتاح قد اتبع الطريق الدولي القديم الذي يمكن تتبعه من دلتا النيل و علي ساحل سيناء حيث يتفرع الي مناجم النحاس و الفيروز في شبه جزيرة سيناء و من سيناء يتجه الطريق شمالا نحو ساحل فلسطين حتي جبال الكرمل علي مسافة من البحر الابيض المتوسط و هنا يتفرع الي طريقين يتجه الواحد الي الساحل فيصل صور و صيدا و جبيل و سائر الموانيء السورية و يسير الاخر الي الداخل فيجتاز مجدو و يعبر الاردن في واديه الشمالي ثم يتجه راسا الي دمشق في الشمال الشرقي
و كما اخبرنا النص ان جيش الملك بدا بمعاقبة اهل كنعان و يقصد بها هنا مدينة غزة ثم عسقلون و هما تقعان علي الساحل الجنوبي لفلسطين ثمسار بمحاذاة الشاطيء الي الشمال ثم توجه بعدها الي مدن الداخل جزر و بنوعام (ينعم) و وصل الي وادي الاردن او منطقة مرج بن عامر اي اجتاز فلسطين باكملها و تقابل مع سكان سهل (يزريل) اي المنطقة التي تفصل بين تلال الجليل في الشمال عن مرتفعات فلسطين في الجنوب و يلاحظ ان كاتب النص قد اتبع الترتيب الجغرافي اي ذكر مدن جنوب الساحل ثم الموجودة في الداخل في الشمال الشرقي
اسمحو لي بالخروج الان و اعود مرة اخري للبند الثاني الخاص بتفنيد ان مرنبتاح هو فرعون الخروج و ارجو ان يكون ما سبق فيه معلومات مفيدة للاخوة الاعضاء
معتز فطين ( فرعون طيبة )

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*الأستاذ / معتز فطين
أحييك على هذا السرد العلمى المقنع جداً . وانا معك نبحث وقد نصل بإذن الله حتى لو لتصور وانا اعلم أنك تبحث فى هذا الموضوع من سبعة عشر عاماً . وما أنقله أنا اقوال بعض من كان لهم رأى فى الموضوع من الأثريين ولا يعنى عرضى لهذه الأراء أنى مقتنع بها تماماً ولكنها الأمانة فى النقل .
والأن مع بعض الأراء وانا واثق أنها قد سبق أن وردت فى مداخلات سابقة ومن يدرى فقد نفلح فعلاً فى ألقاء ضوء ولو خافت على حقبة زمنية هامة من تاريخ مصر:وانا عارف أن ماأأتى ا نا به يثير بعض الأرتباك لأنه أراء مختلفة من مصادر متعددة .

الكلام هنا عن بحيرة قارون وعن أن سيدنا يوسف كان يحكم ويدير بيت مال مصر من هذه المنطقة وأن اليهود قد تواجدوا فى هذه المنطقة بالتبعية كما انى اعتبرأن فترة موسى أمتداد لفترة يوسف



ـ البحيرة أنقذت مصر فى فترات جفاف النيل 
ـ بنو إسرائيل استقروا فى منخفض الفيوم 
ـ طبيعة الأرض تؤكد حدوث خسف بالمنطقة 
ـ اليهود ساعدوا الهكسوس على غزو مصر 
ـ يوسف أدار خزائن مصر من الفيوم

عربيات - أكدت دراسة جيولوجية أن سيدنا موسى عليه السلام أثناء خروجه 
من مصر هرباً من فرعون وجنوده عبر بحيرة قارون بالفيوم وليس البحر( لنلاحظ أنه يوجد رأى أخر ورد سابقاً يفيد خروج اليهود عن طريق نهر النيل فى منطقة بحيرة المنزلة ) كما يعتقد الكثيرون حيث تعد البحيرة جزءاً من بحر يوسف الذى تمت ترجمته إلى بحر  وأخطأت الترجمة إلى البحر الأحمر مما تسبب فى تغيير الكثير من الحقائق واوضحت الدراسة التى قام بها الدكتور مراد الدش أستاذ الجيولوجيات بجامعة عين شمس أن الفيوم كانت بمثابة الخزان الذى أنقذ مصر فى فترات جفاف النيل حيث كانت البحيرة تمتلىء بالمياه عند إرتفاع منسوب النيل فى الفياضانات وتظل المياه مخزونة فى برك ومستنقعات مما يؤكد ان الفترات التى انتقل فيها الحكم إلى الفيوم كانت فترات المجاعات.

كما أوضحت الدراسة أن منخفض الفيوم يقع تحت سطح البحر ويتكون من حجارة جيرية هشة تعرضت للتأكل السطحى والتأكل العميق خاصة مع دخول المياه إلى المنخفض فى عصر سنوسرت الثانى والتى ساعدت على تكوين فجوات تحت الأرض كما ثبت وجود فوالتى قديمة عمودية على ساحب البحيرة. 

قصر التيه  
وأشارت الدراسة إلى أن يعقوب عليه السلام دخل مصر أثناء حكم سنوسرت الثانى وأن يوسف عليه السلام عاصر حكم هذا الملك كما عاصر حكم امنمحات الثالث من بعده وقام بشق قناة فم الهوارة لتخزين المياه فى منخفض الفيوم كما قام ببناء مبنى عظيم يتكون من 1600 حجرة يقع إلى الجنوب . من هرم هوارة وقد أجمع الرحالة الاغريق والرومان الذين زاروا هذا المبنى انه كان أروع بناء على الارض وكان يعرف باللابرنت أى 
"قصر التيه" وكان المبنى يتكون من عدة قصور يبلغ عددها مقدار عدد الاقاليم المصرية القديمة وقد استخدمه يوسف عليه السلام فى توزيع الحبوب والغلال على اقاليم مصر وقت المجاعة التى مرت بها مصر خلال السبع سنوات العجاف. 

حيث اصبحت منطقة الفيوم صمام الحياة لمصر بعد شق قناة فم الهوراة سبع سنوات الخير التى أعقبتها سنوات الجفاف حيث توافد الناس من كل مكان طلباً للحبوب والغلال.
اليهود والهكسوس
وذكرت الدراسة أن يوسف عليه السلام اسكن اخوته فى الفيوم على حدود الصحراء حيث كانوا رعاة للغنم وقد ساعدوه فى حفظ خزائن مصر وفى عهد امنمحات الثالث سهلوا الامر لدخول العمالة الاسيوية لانجاز بعض المشروعات الكبيرة. 
وتضيف الدراسة انه مع سيطرة بنى اسرائيل على الاقتصاد المصرى ساعدوا الهكسوس على دخول مصر والسيطرة على البلاد لما يربطهم من علاقات القرابة حيث يرى بعض المؤرخين أن فاسطين هى الموطن الاصلى للهكسوس وقد نزحوا منها الى مصر حيث استوطنوا فى منطقة شرق الدلتا بينما سيطر اليهود على الجزء الشمالى من البلاد وخاصة فى المجال الاقتصادى. ( هنا يجب أن نعرف لماذا كره المصريين بنوا أسرائيل واستعبدوهم بعد أن كانوا مكرمين وعاملين على الخزائن المصرية )
ثم جاء أهمس الذى نجح فى طرد الهكسوس من مصر بعد ان استولى على عاصمتهم "اواريس" بشرق الدلتا كما استولى على حصن شاروهين الذى تحصنوا فيه بجنوب فلسطين واستمر فى مطاردتهم حتى وصل الى سوريا. 

ولم يكتف " احمس "  بمطاردة الهكسوس بل قام بإضطهاد اليهود خوفاً من تكرار ما حدث حيث تؤكد المصادر التى تحدثت عن فترة حكم الهكسوس لمصر على أنهم كانوا قوما مخربين وانهم كانوا يعيثون فى الارض فساداً واذلوا الشعب المصرى وعاملوا المواطنين بقسوة فذبحوا الكثيرين منهم واخذوا النساء والاطفال إماءاً وعبيداً لهم . 

موسى وتحتمس الثاني 
وأشارت الدراسة ان أبناء يوسف عليه السلام تولوا إدارة خزائن مصر من بعده واقاموا بنفس المنطقة فأطلق عليها بنى يوسف كما اطلق على البحيرة التى كانوا يقيمون بجوارها بحر يوسف ثم اصبح يطلق عليها بحيرة قارون . كما ان بنى اسرائيل قطنوا فى نفس المنطقة وانتشروا فى منخفض الفيوم على اطراف الصحراء بالقرب من بحر يوسف حيث ولد موسى عليه السلام والقته امه فى النهر ليسير الى قصر سنوسرت الملكى حيث التقطه آل فرعون وقامت زوجة فرعون بتربيته . 

وترى الدراسة ان تاريخ هروب موسى يتطابق مع تاريخ وفاة تحتمس الثانى الغامضة والذى كان يضطهد اليهود وفى نزاع بينهما وكزه موسى فقضى عليه ولم يعرف احد بالامر وفى نزاع اخر بين موسى وأحد العبراينين أذاع العبرانى أن موسى يحاول قتله كما قتل المصرى فخشى موسى من اكتشاف أمره  وقرر الهرب من مصر خوفاً من بطش فرعون به.
طريق العبور
وتوضح الدراسة ان موسى عليه السلام أثناء خروجه من مصر سلك طريق برية بحر يوسف ثم توجه بين مجدل والبحر حيث وقف بنو اسرائيل امام البحر حتى لحقهم فرعون وجنوده. 

وهذا أحدث خسف بالبحيرة نتج عنه مجموعة من القوالف العمودية التى تمثل الاثنى عشر طريقاً التى عبر منها موسى وقومه وعندما حاول فرعون اللحاق بهم عادت المياه الى طبيعتها ففرق فرعون وجنوده كما ادى الخسف الذى حدث بالمنطقة الى القضاء على قارون الذى رفض الخروج حرصاً على امواله وكنوزه. 

وتؤكد الدراسة ان طبيعة الارض مع وجود جزيرة القرنى الذهبى تعد دليلاً على صوت القوالف بهذه المنطقة مما يؤكد ان موسى عليه السلام اثناء خروجه من مصر هرباً من فرعون وجنوده عبر بحيرة قارون بالفيوم وليس البحر الاحمر كما يعتقد الكثيرون. 

ثم ارتحل موسى فى طريق الصحراء الشرقية حتى وصل الى البحيرات المرة حيث سلك طرقاً غير مأهولة خوفاً من ملاحقة المصريين واستمر فى السير ولم يأخذ الطريق مباشرة إلى فلسطين ولكن إلى منطقة خموه فى مديم فسار جنوباً حتى منطقة عيون موسى فى سيناء ثم اتجه الى منطقة شرم الشيخ ومنها الى مدين . 

كما تؤكد الدراسة تزامن للقضاء على فرعون وجنوده مع القضاء على قارون الذى عاش على ضفاف البحيرة وكان يصنع التماثيل من الذهب بقصر الصاغة حيث مر بهم موسى عليه السلام واتباعه اثناء الخروج من مصر. 


 وجاء النص التالى فى كتابات بعض المؤرخين يثبت خيانة بنى أسرائيل للمصريين 
وفي أيام مران بتاح، قامت ثورة المستعمرات المصرية سنة 1222ق.م، واشتركت فيها قبائل بني إسرائيل وغرب سوريا وفلسطين، فأتلفت بلاد بني إسرائيل وسلبت أرض كنعان.
[/RIGHT]*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*استاذ سيد ابراهيم مداخلة فعلا رائعة سيدي الفاضل و فرعون اخر اضيف الي قائمة فراعين موسي عليه السلام و لكن كيف سيدي سوف نتوصل الي تحديد فترة زمنية معينة كان فيها موسي و فرعون و ما هي المشاكل و العقبات التي سوف تقابلنا حتي نعد لها الحلول لنجتازها بسلام 
اولا - يجب تاصيل المشكلة و ذلك بتحديد دخول بني اسرائيل الي مصر و ما هي الفترة التي مكثوا فيها في مصر حتي ظهر بين ظهرانيهم موسي عليه السلام  اذا البداية هي اول المشاكل التي سوف تقابلنا
ثانيا- المقارنة بين القصة كما وردت في التوراة و مقارنتها بماورد في القران الكريم ثم التوفيق بين ما سوف يظهر عن ذلك من نتائج و بين المتون الفرعونية المتوافرة لنا عن هذه الواقعة و هي للاسف منعدمة
ثالثا- سرد كل النظريات التي ظهرت بخصوص فرعون موسي و اخضاعها للبحث و التحليل 
رابعا- في خضم كل ذلك لا يجب ان ننسي النهاية التي ال اليها آل فرعون و هي كما اوردها اخونا احمد المليجي في مداخلته الاية الكريمة ( و دمرنا ما كان يصنع فرعون و قومه و ما كانوا يعرشون ) اذا نحن بصدد فرعون دمرت كافة اثاره كل بناياته
خامسا- نحن بصدد فرعون واحد لا فرعونين اثنين احدهما للاضطهاد و الاخر للخروج و هذا ما يدلنا عليه السياق القراني بخصوص قصة موسي فرعون عاش علي الاقل مائة سنة حتي يعاصر كافة احداث سيدنا موسي عليه السلام
سادسا- نحن بصدد فرعون اشتهرت حاشيته بالسحر و اصبح حرفتها الاساسية 
سابعا- و عن الخروج بعد ان دمر الله فرعون و قومه و بعد ان دمر ما كانوا يصنعون و يعرشون نحتاج الي فترة اربعون سنه قضاها اليهود في التيه اربعون سنة لم تكن للسلطات المصرية اي سلطة علي سيناء فيها والا كانوا تتبعوا اليهود و قضوا عليهم فترة اضمحلال هي ما نبحث عنها فترة لم يكن للمصريين اي سيطرة فيها علي سيناء بل علي فلسطين و هي الارض الموعودة التي سيلجا اليها الاسرائيليون
ثامنا- ان عملية استقرار ايه جماعة من الجماعات يحتاج الي فترة زمنية طويلة و هي ما تحتاجه اسرائيل لتكوين مملكتها في فلسطين فاين كان المصرييون من ذلك اذا نحن نحتاج الي فترة كان المصريين يعيشون داخل حدودهم فقط و ليس لهم اي شان بما يجري حولهم في الول و الممالك المجاورة
تاسعا- كيف لم ترد اخبار عن اي من انبياء الله داوود و سليمان برغم ما اوتوا من علم و قوة و كان يخدمهم الجن و الطير وكافة مخلوقات الله و بمشيئة الله لماذا لم يذكر ذلك في اي من متوننا الفرعونية القديمة و ما كانت علاقتنا بهما كمصريين 
عاشرا- ما هو الوقت الذي وضعت فيه التوراة بنسختها الاولي و خطها كتبة اليهود بايديهم و ما اساس هذه الاسماء الفرعونية التي وردت في التوراة علما بان المؤرخ المصري مانيتون هو من قام بتقسيم الاسرات والعصور المصرية القديمة ثم جاء (يوسيفوس) و هو مؤرخ يهودي عاش ما بين عامي 27الي 93 ميلادية ( تقريبا و قت كتابة اول توراة بمعرفة الكتبة اليهود )(راجع العهد القديم ) و قام يوسيفوس بتعديل هذه القوائم و قد كان كاهن اورشليم و مؤرخ اليهود و كان عالما في القانون و الفلك و التنجيم كتب تاريخ العالم و الحضارات القديمة من ناحية علاقة اليهود بمختلف الشعوب و الحضارات القديمة و خص جزاءا كبيرا لتاريخ مصر و تاريخ اليهود في كل من الفانتين و تانيس و الاسكندرية في مختلف العصور من الدول الوسطي حتي عهد الرومان
هذا هو تاصيلي للمشكلة و حتي نحلها يجب و ضع كل ماسبق تحت المجر و تاصيله بنصوص موثقة منها ما قد يكون دينيا و منها ما قد يكون تاريخيا و الله اعلم 
اللهم ان كنت قد اصبت فبتوفيق منك و ان كنت اخطات فمن عند نفسي
و لنا عود انشاءالله لتكملة باقي بنود تفنيد نظرية ان مرنبتاح هو فرعون الخروج
و لي ملاحظة صغيرة سيدي الاحظ ان عددا كبيرا جدا يقوم بالاطلاع علي الموضوع دون ان يشارك فيها علما باننا في امس الحاجة الي المشاركات فبرجاء ان يشاركنا الجميع حتي و لو بمعلومة يحسبها انها لن تفيد في موضوعنا شكرا لك سيدي وشكرا لكل من يتابع موضوعك فرعون موسي
معتز فطين ( فرعون طيبة )*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأستاذ الفاضل / معتز فرعون طيبة
يعجبنى جداً ترتيبك للأحداث  . اعتقد ان سيدنا سليمان تزوج من ابنة فرعون مصرى اسمه شيشنق وقد تكون فترة حكم شيشنق هى فترة تواجد سيدنا سليمان وقد اوردت ذلك فى موضوع سابق لى تحت عنوان ( انتهاكات اسرائيل للحرم القدسى - الملك سليمان من التوراة - شارون ) وفى هذا الموضوع حاولت فيه القاء الضوء على موضوع بناء الهيكل وسأحاول العثور على الموضوع ورفعه . ولنا عودة ان شاؤ الله

----------


## سيد جعيتم

تم رفع موضوع  انتهاكات أسرائيل للحرم القدسى- الملك سليمان بن داود من التوراة- شارون وهو الأن بالقاعة السياسية أرجو من فرعون مصر الدخول اليه فقد يفيد فى معرفة فترة تواجد سيدنا سليمان

----------


## ابن طيبة

شكرا جزيلا استاذي الفاضل سيد ابراهيم و جاري الاطلاع علي الموضوع شكرا سيدي اهتمامك بالرد

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأستاذ الفاضل / عاطف هلال 
تكرم علينا الأستاذ الفاضل / عاطف هلال بهذه المشاركات التى أعتبرها كنزاً يثرى الموضوع .عفواً استاذ عاطف سأنزل بما أفدتنا به على حلقات
سعدت بإعادة الرفع .. رفع الله مقدارك ، وأعانك على هذا الجهد المميز الذى ننتظره منك ، جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك ...

وبالمناسبة يعرض الدكتور رشدى البدراوى لتاريخ تلك الفترة فى الجزء الرابع بعنوان "من هو فرعون موسى" من موسوعته التى تقع فى ستة أجزاء بعنوان "قصص الأنبياء والتاريخ" .. والدكتور رشدى البدراوى هو أستاذ بجامعة القاهرة .. 

وعن مرجع الدكتور رشدى يمكن القول أنه قد اختلف المؤرخون على فرعون موسى فمنهم من قال أنه رمسيس الثانى ، ومنهم من قال أنه توت عنخ آمون ، ومنهم من قال أن فرعون الخروج هو مرنبتاح .. ومنهم من قال بغير ذلك ...
ويقول نفس المرجع أن سليمان النبى كان ملكا على مملكة إسرائيل 40 عاما ثم توفى عام 932 قبل الميلاد ...
ولاحظت أن كل تواريخ تلك الفترة هى تواريخ مرجحة ، لايسندها دليلا أثريا أو مستنديا مؤكدا ... 

وأتوقع أنك ياأخى سوف تبذل جهدا مضنيا أنت أهلا له بإذن الله ، كما أننا ننتظره منك على شوق لمزيد من إثراء المعرفة بتلك الفترة التاريخية ... 

ويمكن عن طريق التواريخ المذكورة بالرابطين الآتيين ، المساعدة فى مزيد من التركيز والربط بين الأحداث المختلفة فى تلك الفترة التاريخية لدعم الإستدلال والترجيح الأصح ..


الرابط الأول : "العبرية القديمة ولغة الوحى"


الرابط الثانى : اللغة العبرية ونشأة مملكة بنى إسرائيل"


الحلقة الخامسة (اللغة العبرية القديمة)

لقد تحدثنا من قبل عن أصل التسمية بكلمة " العبرانيين" ، وقلنا إذا كان كل الإسرائيليين الذين نشأوا فى مصر القديمة من العبرانيين ، فليس كل العبرانيين فى ذلك الوقت إسرائيليين . وقد اتفقت تسميتهم بلفظ عابيرو  Apiro فى المصادر المصرية القديمة مع نفس التسمية فى المصادر والحفائر السومرية والأكادية بالعراق ، حيث كان يطلق هذا الإسم على مجموعات البشر التى لاتستقر بمكان ، وليس لها وطن دائم ، وكانت دائمة التنقل والترحال ، وكان ينضم اليهم أثناء تنقلهم بعض الهاربين من العدالة والخارجين عن القانون outlaws ، والهجامين والمغيرين raiders من مختلف البلاد . ويقول العالم الأثرى سليم حسن ( مصر القديمة جـ 4 ص 196) :أن العبرانيين طائفة من أجناس مختلفة وليسوا جنسا واحدا ، ويقول فى مكان آخر أنهم كانوا على اتصال وثيق بالهكسوس .

وكانت بداية استخدام لفظ العبرانيين هى مع بداية خروج إبراهيم عليه السلام مع بعض قومه ومعه زوجته سارة وابن أخيه لوط عليه السلام . وتطلق عليهم التوراة الحالية صفة sojourners أى القوم الذين لايستقرون بمكان ودائمى الترحال ..

وقد نشأت تسمية اللغة التى يتحدثون بها من نفس تسميتهم بالعبرانيين ، فكانت لغتهم هى اللغة العبرية وهى لغة نشأت وتشكلت من عديد من لغات البلاد التى كانوا يمرون بها ، فكانت بهذا الشكل خليطا من عدة لغات لايميزها لغة سائدة .. وإذا علمنا كمثال واحد هو مثال إبراهيم عليه السلام الذى كان له ثلاث زوجات (غير السرارى وماملكت يمينه)  ، أولهما سارة ولغتها هى الأكادية لغة كلدان (العراق حاليا) ، وثانيتهما هاجر ولغتها المصرية القديمة ، وثالثتهما قطورة ولغتها هى العربية القديمة لغة أحفاد قحطان Yoktan ، وهى اللغة التى تعلمها وطورها بعد ذلك إسماعيل ابن إبراهيم عليهما السلام . وإذا قلنا طبقا لما ترويه التوراة أن أطول إقامة لإبراهيم عليه السلام كانت بأرض كنعان فى حبرون ( مدينة الخليل بفلسطين حاليا) ، وأن لغة كنعان كانت عبارة عن عدة لغات مشتقة من اللغات السامية ولغة المصريين الحامية كأثر من آثار خضوعها فترات طويلة لحكم فراعنة مصر .. فإننا يمكن أن نستنتج أنه إذا كانت هناك لغة عبرية للعبريين فى ذلك الوقت ، فسوف تكون خليطا مشكلا من اللغات السابق ذكرها على الأقل .

وبعد أن اختار الله مصر لكى تنموا وتترعرع فيها قبيلة بنى إسرائيل من أولاد يعقوب عليه السلام ، وأقاموا فيها 430 سنة تقريبا ، تعلموا فيها الكثير من مصر ، فكانت إقامتهم فيها هذه المدة الطويلة هى فترة حمل وولادة لشعب بنى إسرائيل كما تقول التوراة فى سفر التكوين 12:40-41 ، وتعلم موسى الحكمة فى قصر فرعون منذ ولادته حتى بلغ الأربعين من عمره كما يقول العهد القديم فى أعمال الرسل Acts 7:22 ، ثم قضى موسى بعد ذلك 40 سنة أخرى فى مدين هاربا من قصاص المصريين بعد أن قتل واحدا منهم ، وتزوج من هناك بنت شعيب عليه السلام ، ويقول البعض أنه ليس شعيب بل هو رجل صالح من قوم شعيب ، والتى تزوجها موسى عليه السلام إسمها صفورة وهذا الإسم ينطق بلفظ "عصفورة" بالعربية الحالية ( وتقول التوراة – سفر الخروج 2:11-15- أن الرجل إسمه يثرون وكان كاهن مدين ، ويقال فى مواضع أخرى أن إسمه رعوئيل Reuel بمعنى خليل الله ) . وفى جميع الأحوال تؤكد التوراة أن لغة أهل مدين كانت اللغة العربية وأن نسبهم ينتهى إلى إسماعيل عليه السلام . ووَلدت صفورة   لموسى عليه السلام ولدا إسمه جرشوم Gershom قالت التوراة عنه أنه نصف عربى وكان لايتحدث غير العربية لغة أمه (سفر الخروج 2:15-22) .
 وبهذا الشكل يمكن القول أن موسى عليه السلام بعد أن قضى الأربعين عاما الأولى من عمره تحت رعاية فرعون فى قصره ، ثم قضى الأربعين عاما التالية بين أهل مدين وهم من العرب الإسماعيليين ، بأنه قد تأهل بهذا الشكل وتشكّل ثقافيا بثقافة لغتين هما اللغة المصرية القديمة واللغة العربية لغة العرب الإسماعيلييين . فأصبح بذلك مستعدا لإستقبال رسالة الله إلى بنى إسرائيل وفرعون مصر ، وكان أمر الله له بالذهاب إلى فرعون .. ولكن التوراة تقول فى هذا الشأن أن الله طلب من موسى أن يذهب إلى فرعون ليطلب منه إطلاق سراح بنى إسرائيل وليس لتبليغه رسالة الله ، وأراه الله لهذه المهمة آية العصا وآية اليد ليكون مهابا  عند فرعون وليدلل بها على صدق رسالته .

ونعود مرة أخرى إلى اللغة العبرية القديمة ، حيث قلنا أنها خليط من عدة لغات أهمها اللغة الأكادية واللغة العربية واللغة الهيروغليفية واللغة الآرامية ... ويقول العالم الأثرى سليم حسن أن هجرة الهكسوس ودخولهم ببطء وهدوء إلى أرض مصر بدأت منذ بدايات القرن التاسع عشر ق. م. ، وبرهن على ذلك بأدلة من بعض الحفائر وقطع الفخار الأثرية ، ولم يجد تضاربا فى ذلك مع بعض الحقائق التاريخية (مصر القديمة جـ 4 ص 55) . وتزامن دخول الهكسوس أرض مصر مع خروج إبراهيم وبعض قومه من أرض كلدان (العراق) مارا بكنعان (فلسطين) إلى أن وصل مصر وتزوج منها السيدة هاجر .... واجتاح الهكسوس بعد ذلك مصر وتحكموا فى أقدار شعبها ، إلى أن طردهم أحمس الأول (1580 ق.م. – 1558 ق.م.) مؤسس الأسرة الثامنة عشر ، وقد وُلد موسى أثناء هذا التاريخ أو بعده ، وقد اختلف العلماء فى زمن ميلاد موسى كما اختلفوا فى زمن خروج موسى وقومه من مصر  ، واختلفوا بالتالى فى الفرعون الذى أخرجهم . وعندما طرد أحمس الأول الهكسوس من مصر خرجت معهم طائفة قليلة من بنى إسرائيل ارتبطت مصالحها معهم ، ولكن الغالبية العظمى من بنى إسرائيل بقوا فى مصر بعد طرد الهكسوس ، وتعرضوا للتسخير والإذلال من فراعنة مصر جزاء خيانتهم وتعاونهم مع الهكسوس ضد مصالح مصر والمصريين ، ووصل حد إذلالهم إلى التنكيل بهم وذبح معظم صغارهم الذكور .. ، وفى هذا الوقت وُلد موسى عليه السلام ، وكانت قصة التقاطه من النهر وتبنى فرعون له ، وهى قصة معروفة فى القرآن الكريم كما هى معروفة فى التوراة الحالية . وكأن الله تعالى أراد بعنايته إنقاذ موسى لإعداده للرسالة السماوية .. وقد قلنا من قبل كيف تأهل موسى ثقافيا لمدة ثمانين عاما بالثقافتين المصرية القديمة والعربية القديمة ، وكان أثر ذلك امتلاء التوراة (أسفار موسى الخمسة) بكلمات كثيرة من اللغة المصرية القديمة وكذلك بكلمات كثيرة من اللغة العربية .. وهما اللغتين التى نشأت منهما لغة التوراة العبرية بصفة أساسية .. ويقول عباس العقاد فى كتابه ( الله / سلسلة كتب دار الهلال 1968) : " أن كل من هنرى برستيد وآرثر ويجال عقدا مقارنة بين صلوات إخناتون وأحد المزامير العبرية فاتفقت المعانى بينهما اتفاقا لاينسب إلى توارد الخواطر والمصادفات " .

 ويقول العلامة سيجموند فرويد فى كتابه بعنوان ( موسى والوحدانية Moses & monotheism ) فى مسألة المقابلة بين عقائد إخناتون وعقيدة موسى أنه بعد أن انتهى من مقابلاته وفروضه قرر أن موسى  عليه السلام تربى بمصر فى كنف الوحدانية ونشأ فى أعقاب المعركة بين آتون وآمون ، واستعد للنبوة فى هذه البيئة الموحِّدة ، فعلّم بنى إسرائيل كيف يوحدون الله ويعظمون صفاته ، وكان خروج بنى إسرائيل فيما بين القرن الرابع عشر والثالث عشر قبل الميلاد ، أى فى الجيل التانى لإنتشار التوحيد بالبلاد المصرية " .. والعجيب فى الأمر أن هذا العلامة اليهودى وصل فى أحد كتبه بعنوان "موسى مصريا"  (ترجمه محمد العزب موسى ومذكورا فى كتاب  الدكتور رشدى البدراوى / قصص الأنبياء والتاريخ جـ 4 ص 665 ) إلى القول بأن موسى هو مصرى وليس من بنى إسرائيل ، وأن الديانة الموسوية مستقاة من عقيدة إخناتون ، ويحتمل أن موسى كان أحد الأمراء المصريين المقربين من إخناتون ولكن لما حدثت الردة فى مصر بعد إخناتون تم استبعاد موسى ، ولما انهار أمله فى حكم بلاده (مصر) أراد أن يوجد لنفسه دورا ما كزعيم ، فتزعم بنى إسرائيل وأعطاهم دينا جديدا استقاه من عقيدة إخناتون التوحيدية . ويتساءل الدكتور رشدى البدراوى فى كتابه المذكور من قبل بقوله : " ويحق لنا أن نتساءل : كيف يتأتى لعالم مثل فرويد أن يقول بهذا الرأى . وتزول الغرابة إذا علمنا هويته اليهودية .. إذ مادام موسى مصريا فإن لبنى إسرائيل حقوقا تاريخية فى مصر ! ، وهذا هو الهدف السياسى الذى يرمى إليه ، كما فعل سلفه يوسف ابن متى عندما زعم أن الهكسوس الذين حكموا مصر هم أنفسهم بنو إسرائيل ...

قلنا من قبل أن العبرية كلغة هى لغة العبرانيين الذين كانوا  يرتحلون من مكان لآخر ولايستقرون فى مكان أومع قوم من الأقوام ، فتشكلت لغتهم ونشأت كخليط من لغات الأقوام والأماكن التى مروا بها ... فماذا كانت لغة موسى عليه السلام تحديدا ؟ ، هل هى المصرية القديمة الذى لم يعرف غيرها منذ تم إلتقاطه وليدا من النهر وتبناه فرعون وعاش فى قصره حتى الأربعين عاما الأولى من عمره ... أم هى اللغة العربية التى تعلمها فى مدين وأقام فيها هاربا من قصاص المصريين الأربعين عاما التالية من عمره .... يعتقد الكثير من علماء أصل اللغات وتاريخها أن الأشكال الأصلية لحروف كتابة العبرية القديمة هى نفسها أشكال حروف الكتابة الهيروغليفية لغة مصر القديمة ، وأنه بعد خروج موسى وقومه من مصر إلى أرض كنعان ، لم تكن لغة أهل كنعان هى اللغة العبرية .. وعلى هذا الأساس يؤكد الكثير من المؤرخين أن العبرية لم تكن هى لغة التوراة الأصلية على خلاف ما زعم به  الكثير من اليهود .. ومزاعم اليهود بالنسبة لتاريخهم فى مصر لن تنتهى حتى يصطنعوا من خيالاتهم لأنفسهم تاريخا يبررون به أطماعهم بعد أن تمكنوا من السيطرة على النظام العالمى الجديد فى القرن الواحد والعشرين بعد الميلاد . تلك المزاعم يصطنعها اليهود عند نومهم  مسترخين فى حجرات مفتوحة النوافذ ، فتسقط أوراقهم كما تسقط أغطيتهم من فوق أجسادهم  فيتعرون وتظهر الحقيقة ، وتصبح رواياتهم مجرد أضغاث أحلام يهودية لاتَخِيل إلا على البلهاء والمغفلين ... 
ومهما اصطنعوا من أوهامهم  تاريخا فليعلموا وليعلم معهم بلهاء وضعفاء هذا العصر أن تاريخ بنى إسرائيل وتاريخ توراة موسى قد تكوّن على أرض مصر ، ولقد صمتت الآثار المصرية القديمة تماما عن أى حكاية لهم مع ماهو معروف عن الكتابات المصرية على جدران المعابد والآثار – من دقتها فى تسجيل الأحداث ، ويعلل البعض سكوت الآثار المصرية عن أى حكاية لهم ، بأنها من وجهة النظر الفرعونية أن بنى إسرائيل منذ نشأتهم فى مصر حتى خروجهم هى حكاية لمجموعة من العبيد اللاجئين لاتستحق التسجيل أو أن يقام لها الآثار والمسلات ...!! . وأراد الله بذلك أن يضيع تاريخهم فى مصر وتضيع معه توراتهم الأصلية ، وتضيع الألواح وتابوت العهد وذلك لحكمة لايعلمها سواه سبحانه وتعالى .

يدعى معظم يهود اليوم أن التوراة (أسفار موسى الخمسة وهى أهم أسفار العهد القديم) كتبها موسى بنفسه ، ويتساءل كثير من المؤرخين : هل مايدعيه اليهود هو حقيقة تاريخية ، وأى دليل أو يقين يملكه اليهود لإثبات مايدعونه ؟؟ .. وفى المقابل أكد المؤرخون بالدليل والبرهان أن الأسفار الخمسة لم يكتبها موسى ، وأنه قد تم كتابتها بعد موسى بعدة قرون من أشخاص غير معروفين .. راجع رابط الموقع : 
http://freethought.mbdojo.com/authen...tml#pentateuch

ويؤكد المؤرخون (الرابط السابق) أن لغة التوراة العبرية لم تكن موجودة فى زمن موسى عليه السلام ، وقد أخذت اللغة العبرية عدة قرون بعد موسى لتتشكل كلغة يمكن كتابتها  ، فلغة التوراة العبرية لم يكن  يعرفها  بنو إسرائيل حتى خروجهم من مصر ، وأنه لزمن طويل بعد التاريخ الحقيقى المفترض لكتابة التوراة ، لانجد دليلا واحدا أونقشا واحدا لسفر من أسفار موسى الخمسة فى أى من الدول التى كانت تحيط ببنى إسرلئيل بعد خروجهم من مصر ، وقد أكد ذلك أيضا مؤلف سفر التثنية (ص 44) .. كما أن لغة مصر القديمة الهيروغليفية هى التى كانت تستعمل فى ذلك الوقت فى أرض كنعان التى خرج إليها بنو إسرائيل ، ولايمكن تصور أوحتى مجرد تخيل أن يتم كتابة الأسفار الخمسة باللغة الهيروغليفية ، بما يعنى ذلك أحمالا ثقيلة من أوراق البردى أو من مسلات الحجارة التى كان يتوجب على بنى إسرائيل حملها زمن التيه ووقت رحلتهم الشاقة إلى كنعان ، وهم الذين قد وصفهم موسى عليه السلام بالجهل والكسل والفساد ..

والسؤال الذى لايجد إجابة مقنعة ومؤكدة بالدليل حتى الآن هو : ماهى تلك اللغة التى كتب بها موسى التوراة إن كان هو الذى كتبها بالفعل كما يدعون ؟ ، وماهى  تلك اللغة التى كتب بها الله تعالى على ألواح موسى ؟ .. وقد جاء فى القرآن الكريم " وكتبنا له فى الألواح " ( الأعراف 145) ، وأشهر ماعُرف أنه مكتوب بتلك الألواح هو الوصايا العشر ، ورُوى فى الخبر أن جبريل عليه السلام قبض على موسى بجناحه فمر به فى العلا حتى أدناه فسمع صرير القلم حين كتب الله له فى الألواح (ذكره الترمذى) . ولايوجد دليل واحد يشير إلى اللغة التى كتب بها الله سبحانه وتعالى على ألواح موسى ، أو دليل واحد مقنع أن موسى هو الذى كتب التوراة كما يدعى اليهود ، أو دليل واحد على اللغة التى كتب بها موسى إن كان قد كتب شيئا فى الأصل . وقد ضاعت الألواح وضاعت التوراة الأصلية وضاع التابوت نفسه الذى كان يحتويهما حيث كان معظمه مصنوعا من الذهب الخالص ، ولم يتبقى لنا أو لهم سوى بعض التخمينات والنظريات والإفتراضات وأحيانا التلفيقات ...

ويقول اليهود أنه بعد أن ضاعت التوراة الأصلية تم إعادة كتابتها بين عام 450 ق.م. وعام 250 ق.م. بالكتابة العبرية المقدسة فى كتابين هما كتاب عزرا ( وهوعزير فى القرآن الكريم) وكتاب نحميا Nehemiah . ونحميا هذا عاد بعد السبى البابلى من أرض فارس إلى أورشليم ، أما عزرا أو عزير فكان موظفا فى بلاط فارس ومستشارا لشئون الطائفة اليهودية ، وتمكن لثقة الملك فيه – من أخذ موافقته على عودة الفوج الثانى من يهود السبى إلى أورشليم حاملين معهم ماشاءوا من الأموال . وقام نحميا بحركة إصلاح دينى بعد عودته إلى أورشليم ، وطلب من عزرا أن يأتى بأسفار موسى من ذاكرته .. وهذه إحدى روايات اليهود لتأكيد عدم ضياع التوراة الأصلية ولتأكيد وجود اللغة العبرية كلغة مكتملة صالحة للكتابة والتسجيل ، فى حين يؤكد المؤرخون أن عزرا ونحميا حين كتبا التوراة بعد السبى البابلى كتباها باللغة الآرامية .

ومن السرد السابق يعنينا أن نقول للذين يعتقدون أن التوراة قد كتبها موسى بنفسه وباللغة العبرية ، أنه لايوجد مايؤيد اعتقادهم هذا من وثائق ومخطوطات وحفريات ، بل إن بعض المؤرخين يشككون أصلا فى وجود اللغة العبرية فى زمن موسى عليه السلام .. وحتى مع افتراض وجودها بعد ذلك فقد ماتت تلك اللغة المزعومة المصطنعة ولم يعد ينطق بها أحد لمدة لاتقل عن 2300 سنة ، إلى أن كانت بداية إعادة هذه اللغة للحياة تحت إسم اللغة العبرية الجديدة ، وكانت هذه البداية على يد رجل واحد هو إليعازر بن يهوذا (1858-1922) مع بداية التفكير فى إنشاء وطن يجمع شتات يهود العالم ، ولتكون هذه اللغة بالرغم من تعدد لغات اليهود فى شتاتهم رمزا لوحدتهم فى هذا الوطن تحت علم واحد ...

----------


## سيد جعيتم

وما زلنا نسبح فى بحر الأستاذ المهندس/ عاطف هلال 
فما هى أصول تلك اللغة العبرية الجديدة لغة دولة إسرائيل الحالية ، وكيف تشكلت ونشأت هى الأخرى ، وما هو وجه الشبه بينها وبين اللغة العبرية القديمة ..  ؟؟!! .


الحلقة السادسة 
 اللغة العبرية القديمة ونشأة مملكة إسرائيل
 واللغة العبرية الجديدة ونشأة دولة إسرائيل


تحدثنا من قبل عن أصل التسمية بكلمة "العبرانيين" ، ثم أوجزنا تاريخ نشأتهم ، كما تحدثنا أيضا عن اللغة التى أخذت إسمها من وصفهم بالعبرانيين وهى اللغة العبرية القديمة ، وقلنا أنها تألفت خليطا من لغات عدة أقوام وبلاد كان العبريون يمرون بها أو يقيمون إقامة عابرة بين أهلها ، فنشأت خليطا وشتاتا كشتاتهم من عدد من اللغات لايميزها لغة سائدة وسط هذا الخليط .. أما بنو إسرائيل – (وهم كما قلنا من العبرانيين ، وليس كل العبرانيين من بنى إسرائيل) - ، فكانوا أكثر حظا من باقى العبريين حيث نشأوا نشأة مرفهة فى مصر القديمة من نسل يعقوب عليه السلام ، وتشكلوا بعادات أهلها وثقافتهم ولغتهم ، ثم عندما خرجوا مطرودين منها بعد حوالى 400 سنة  ، توجهوا إلى أرض كنعان (فلسطين) ، حيث كان أهلها يتحدثون نفس لغة مصر القديمة وهى اللغة المصرية الحامية ، وأيد ذلك القول ماجاء بنصوص أسفار العهد القديم فى أكثر من مكان بسفر التكوين وسفر المزامير وسفر أخبار الأيام والمصدر هو : 
(Geneisis 9:18,10:6,20 & Psalm 78:51,105:27,1 & Chronicles 1:8,4:40) ، أى يمكننا القول بأن اللغة المصرية القديمة كانت هى لغة لسان بنى إسرائيل أو على الأقل هى اللغة السائدة على ألسنتهم .

ثم أسس شاؤول وطالوت وداود وسليمان مملكة إسرائيل على أرض كنعان بعد خروج بنى إسرائيل من مصر ، ونذكر أن سليمان ابن داود عليهما السلام قد تزوج من بلقيس ملكة سبأ كما ورد بالعهد القديم بسفر الملوك وأيده الطبرى وابن كثير فى تأويلهما للآية الكريمة رقم 44 من سورة النمل .. ونعلم أن بلقيس يصل نسبها إلى العرب القحطانيين وكانت لغتها هى اللغة العربية . كما تزوج سليمان عليه السلام من إحدى الأميرات المصريات .. ومرجعنا فى ذلك هو أحد المواقع بالإنترنت : http://www.otal.umd.edu/~knobloch/gezer.htm  ، ولهذا الزواج قصة ارتبطت بتاريخ أول كتابة باللغة العبرية القديمة .. تتلخص القصة فى أن أحد فراعنة مصر أحرق عاصمة فلسطين فى أحد غزواته ، وكانت جازر Gezer هى عاصمة فلسطين فى ذلك الوقت (تسمى حاليا تل الجازر وتقع على بعد 30 كم شمال غرب مدينة القدس الحالية) .. ثم أعطاها هذا الفرعون هدية لإبنته عند زواجها من سليمان ، فأعاد سليمان بنائها ( الدكتور رشدى البدراوى / قصص الأنبياء والتاريخ جـ 5 ص 155) .

وعندما اجتمعت زوجتا سليمان عليه السلام – الأميرة المصرية وبلقيس ملكة سبأ – وقررتا إدخال البهجة على سليمان وشعبه من بنى إسرائيل ، إجتهدتا فى ابتكار طريقة لكتابة لغة ألسنتهم لتكون اللغة القومية لبنى إسرائيل فى مملكة سليمان ، فكان أول ماكتباه هو مايسمى بتقويم جازر Gezer Calender وهو عبارة عن قصيدة قصيرة بشهور السنة والأعمال الزراعية المطلوبة فى تلك الشهور ، وهذا التقويم كان مقتبسا بالكامل من التقويم المصرى القديم ، حيث اقتبسته زوجته الأميرة المصرية . ونذكر أن يوليوس قيصر اقتبسه أيضا بعد ذلك لإنشاء تقويم للإمبراطورية الرومانية .. أما الحروف المكتوب بها تقويم جازر فهى حروف مطورة عن أشكال الكتابة الهيروغليفية مع بعض الحروف العربية ( أى من لغة الأميرة المصرية ولغة بلقيس ملكة سبأ زوجتا سليمان) . ويعتبر هذا التقويم أول دليل لأول كتابة باللغة العبرية القديمة ، وهو عبارة عن قطعة مستطيلة من الحجر الجيرى إكتشفها العالم الأثرى الأيرلندى R.A.S. Macalister عام 1908 م. فى مكان مدينة جازر عاصمة فلسطين القديمة  محفورا عليها نص التقويم المذكور ، ويرجع تاريخه كما أثبت هذا العالم الأثرى إلى القرن العاشر قبل الميلاد وهو نفس الزمن الذى كان يحكم فيه سليمان عليه السلام مملكة إسرائيل .

أى أن اللغة العبرية القديمة كلغة مكتوبة نشأت تاريخيا مع نشأة مملكة إسرائيل ، واكتملت كلغة مكتوبة فى عصر الملك النبى سليمان عليه السلام . .. ثم ماتت تلك اللغة ولم يعد ينطق بها مخلوقا لمدة 2300 سنة تقريبا . ثم بدأ التفكير فى إنشاء لغة عبرية جديدة مع نهايات القرن التاسع عشر الميلادى وبدايات القرن العشرين ، فى تزامن واحد مع بداية التفكير فى إنشاء وطن لليهود يجمع شتاتهم .. أى أن اللغة العبرية قديمها وجديدها ارتبط وجودها ونشأتها كلغة مكتوبة بتجمع بنى إسرائيل أو اليهود فى مكان واحد من شتاتهم فى الماضى القديم أو فى الزمن الحديث تحت إسم مملكة أو دولة ، لكى تكون اللغة المشتركة بينهم ، حيث كانوا يعتبرون أن اللغة الواحدة المشتركة من أهم ضرورات اجتماعهم تحت سقف وطن واحد وعلم واحد .

ونذكر أن من أهم أسباب ضياع اللغة العبرية القديمة وموتها هو تعرض بنى إسرائيل واليهود لأكثر من شتات عبر تاريخهم القديم والحديث ، فبعد أن هزم داود عليه السلام الفلسطينيين ووحّد الأسباط أو قبائل إسرائيل الإثنى عشر ، واتخذ من بيوس عاصمة له ثم سمّاها بإسم أورشليم بعد ذلك .. انشطرت مملكة إسرائيل بعد خليفته سليمان صاحب الهيكل إلى مملكتين : مملكة يهوذا جنوبا وتضم قبيلتى يهودا وبنيامين ، ومملكة إسرائيل شمالا فى السامرة وتضم القبائل العشرة الباقية .. ومن الطريف أن نلاحظ أن حدود هاتين المملكتين تتفق إلى حد ما ليس مع رقعة إسرائيل المزعومة حاليا وإنما مع رقعة الضفة الغربية من دولة الأردن ( أنظر الخريطة المرفقة)  .



ومن بين موجات الشتات التى تعرض لها بنو إسرائيل واليهود كان أقساها هو أول شتات لهم فى القرن الثامن قبل الميلاد (عام 721 ق.م.) على يد سرجون الأشورى حيث قضى تماما على المملكة الشمالية ، ثم قضى نبوختنصر البابلى على المملكة الجنوبية فى القرن السادس ق.م. حيث دمّر أورشليم والهيكل عام 586 ق.م. ، وبذلك زالت للأبد مملكة بنى إسرائيل فى فلسطين بعد حياة طولها  أربعة قرون فقط يغلب عليها الطابع الدموى العنيف .

ثم جاء الشتات الثانى معاصرا للمرحلة الهللينية (الإغريق) ، ثم الشتات الثالث والأخير فى تاريخ اليهود القديم وهو الشتات الرومانى الذى أخذهم بعيدا إلى العالم الرومانى أى إلى الغرب الأقصى ، وذلك فى حركة مع عقارب الساعة استمرت عبر العصور الوسطى حتى العصور الحديثة .

ثم جاءت الحروب الصليبية التى أشعلت نار الإضطهاد الدينى ضد اليهود فى جميع أنحاء أوروبا ، كما أشعلتها ضد العرب فى بلادهم .. وأدت تلك الحروب إلى تغيير جذرى فى توزيع اليهود بأوروبا .. ثم جاء الشتات الحديث مع فتح باب الهجرة إلى العالم الجديد بمعناه الواسع والولايات المتحدة بصفة خاصة .

ومن ديناميكية شتات اليهود عبر التاريخ ، نجد أن اليهودى عالمى التوزيع ، بمعنى أنه لاتكاد تخلو دولة فى العالم منه ، وهو توزيع رشاش متطاير فى معظمه ، يتحول أحيانا إلى توزيع رمزى بحت فى بعض الدول ، بينما حوالى 70% من يهود العالم يتكدسون كقلة فى حوالى 13 دولة تتكلم عددا مختلفا من اللغات (قبل اكتساحهم لفلسطين ولشعبها البائس) .

وكان بداية نشأة اللغة العبرية الجديدة ، هى ظهور شاب روسى يهودى متعصب إسمه أليعازر بن يهودا Eliezer Ben-Yehuda ، أتم دراسته الثانوية فى عام 1877 ، وفى نفس هذا العام أعلنت روسيا الحرب على الإمبراطورية العثمانية لتحرير أصدقائها الصقالبة Slav من قبضة الأتراك ، فجاشت الغيرة فى نفس هذا الشاب اليهودى المتعصب وحسد الصقالبة (بولنديون وتشيك وأوكرانيون وصرب وكروات وسلوفاك وبلغاريون) الذين ليس لهم تاريخا طويلا مثل تاريخ اليهود ومع ذلك فهم يستعيدون بلادهم ... أما اليهود شعب الكتاب والألواح والورثة التاريخيين لمدينة أورشليم فهم تائهين مشتتين لاوطن لهم ، 
ونعود مرة أخرى إلى اللغة العبرية الجديدة التى وضع أليعازر مبادئها وقواعدها بعد أن ماتت اللغة العبرية القديمة لمدة 2300 سنة ، فأراد أليعازر أن يحييها فى شكل جديد آخر يتناسب مع شتات لغات اليهود فى مختلف بلاد العالم ، وتكون هى  اللغة القومية لهم فى أرض فلسطين التى وعد بها بلفور لهم  بعد أن مهد لذلك الشريف حسين بخيانته وأطماعه الشخصية .. فتم ميلاد تلك اللغة الجديدة فى المدة بين نهايات القرن التاسع عشر الميلادى وبدايات القرن العشرين لكى تتوافق مع معظم لغات يهود الشتات ويتقبلها معظم هؤلاء اليهود ، فكانت خليطا مؤلفا من ثلاث لغات رئيسية مع القليل من بعض اللغات الأخرى وأُطلق عليها بالعبرية التسمية إيفريت Ivrit  .
واللغات الثلاث الأساسية التى تألفت منهم اللغة العبرية الجديدة هم بالترتيب : اللغة العربية ولغة اللادينو Ladino وهى اللغة الأسبانية العامية التى كان يتحدث بها يهود أسبانيا السفارديم Sephardic وهم اليهود العرب الأسبان ، ثم تطورت لغة اللادينو خلال القرنين الخامس عشر والسادس عشر لتشمل اللغات العربية والتركية واليونانية والفرنسية والإنجليزية والإيطالية ، وذلك بعد طرد اليهود – جنبا إلى جنب مع العرب – من أسبانيا فى حروب "الإسترداد"  عام 1492 بعد عصر من الإضطهاد والإبادة على يد محاكم التفتيش ، وقد انتشر هؤلاء اليهود مع عرب أسبانيا - هربا من أسبانيا -  فى فترات مختلفة فى هولندا وإنجلترا وإيطاليا وفرنسا وشمال أفريقيا ومصر وتركيا حيث اختلطت لغتهم بلغات تلك البلاد . 
أما اللغة الثالثة الأساسية التى تداخلت وانتشرت فى نسيج اللغة العبرية الجديدة المصطنعة هى لغة اليديش Yeddish المستمدة من اللهجة الألمانية العليا Hoch Deuch ، وكلمة يديش Yeddish نفسها هى تحريف لكلمة "يهودى" بالألمانية ، ولغة اليديش كانت أهم لسان بين ألسنة اليهود التى لاحصر لها مع اللغات الأخرى ليهود الشتات .. ثم قرر مؤلفوا وصانعوا اللغة العبرية الجديدة كتابتها بحروف اللغة الأرامية القديمة المعروفة بالحروف التربيعية Square .

----------


## سيد جعيتم

مازلنا معك استاذنا الفاضل / عاطف هلال
(اللغة العبرية القديمة)

لقد تحدثنا من قبل عن أصل التسمية بكلمة " العبرانيين" ، وقلنا إذا كان كل الإسرائيليين الذين نشأوا فى مصر القديمة من العبرانيين ، فليس كل العبرانيين فى ذلك الوقت إسرائيليين . وقد اتفقت تسميتهم بلفظ عابيرو  Apiro فى المصادر المصرية القديمة مع نفس التسمية فى المصادر والحفائر السومرية والأكادية بالعراق ، حيث كان يطلق هذا الإسم على مجموعات البشر التى لاتستقر بمكان ، وليس لها وطن دائم ، وكانت دائمة التنقل والترحال ، وكان ينضم اليهم أثناء تنقلهم بعض الهاربين من العدالة والخارجين عن القانون outlaws ، والهجامين والمغيرين raiders من مختلف البلاد . ويقول العالم الأثرى سليم حسن ( مصر القديمة جـ 4 ص 196) :أن العبرانيين طائفة من أجناس مختلفة وليسوا جنسا واحدا ، ويقول فى مكان آخر أنهم كانوا على اتصال وثيق بالهكسوس .

وكانت بداية استخدام لفظ العبرانيين هى مع بداية خروج إبراهيم عليه السلام مع بعض قومه ومعه زوجته سارة وابن أخيه لوط عليه السلام . وتطلق عليهم التوراة الحالية صفة sojourners أى القوم الذين لايستقرون بمكان ودائمى الترحال ..

وقد نشأت تسمية اللغة التى يتحدثون بها من نفس تسميتهم بالعبرانيين ، فكانت لغتهم هى اللغة العبرية وهى لغة نشأت وتشكلت من عديد من لغات البلاد التى كانوا يمرون بها ، فكانت بهذا الشكل خليطا من عدة لغات لايميزها لغة سائدة .. وإذا علمنا كمثال واحد هو مثال إبراهيم عليه السلام الذى كان له ثلاث زوجات (غير السرارى وماملكت يمينه)  ، أولهما سارة ولغتها هى الأكادية لغة كلدان (العراق حاليا) ، وثانيتهما هاجر ولغتها المصرية القديمة ، وثالثتهما قطورة ولغتها هى العربية القديمة لغة أحفاد قحطان Yoktan ، وهى اللغة التى تعلمها وطورها بعد ذلك إسماعيل ابن إبراهيم عليهما السلام . وإذا قلنا طبقا لما ترويه التوراة أن أطول إقامة لإبراهيم عليه السلام كانت بأرض كنعان فى حبرون ( مدينة الخليل بفلسطين حاليا) ، وأن لغة كنعان كانت عبارة عن عدة لغات مشتقة من اللغات السامية ولغة المصريين الحامية كأثر من آثار خضوعها فترات طويلة لحكم فراعنة مصر .. فإننا يمكن أن نستنتج أنه إذا كانت هناك لغة عبرية للعبريين فى ذلك الوقت ، فسوف تكون خليطا مشكلا من اللغات السابق ذكرها على الأقل .

وبعد أن اختار الله مصر لكى تنموا وتترعرع فيها قبيلة بنى إسرائيل من أولاد يعقوب عليه السلام ، وأقاموا فيها 430 سنة تقريبا ، تعلموا فيها الكثير من مصر ، فكانت إقامتهم فيها هذه المدة الطويلة هى فترة حمل وولادة لشعب بنى إسرائيل كما تقول التوراة فى سفر التكوين 12:40-41 ، وتعلم موسى الحكمة فى قصر فرعون منذ ولادته حتى بلغ الأربعين من عمره كما يقول العهد القديم فى أعمال الرسل Acts 7:22 ، ثم قضى موسى بعد ذلك 40 سنة أخرى فى مدين هاربا من قصاص المصريين بعد أن قتل واحدا منهم ، وتزوج من هناك بنت شعيب عليه السلام ، ويقول البعض أنه ليس شعيب بل هو رجل صالح من قوم شعيب ، والتى تزوجها موسى عليه السلام إسمها صفورة وهذا الإسم ينطق بلفظ "عصفورة" بالعربية الحالية ( وتقول التوراة – سفر الخروج 2:11-15- أن الرجل إسمه يثرون وكان كاهن مدين ، ويقال فى مواضع أخرى أن إسمه رعوئيل Reuel بمعنى خليل الله ) . وفى جميع الأحوال تؤكد التوراة أن لغة أهل مدين كانت اللغة العربية وأن نسبهم ينتهى إلى إسماعيل عليه السلام . ووَلدت صفورة   لموسى عليه السلام ولدا إسمه جرشوم Gershom قالت التوراة عنه أنه نصف عربى وكان لايتحدث غير العربية لغة أمه (سفر الخروج 2:15-22) .
 وبهذا الشكل يمكن القول أن موسى عليه السلام بعد أن قضى الأربعين عاما الأولى من عمره تحت رعاية فرعون فى قصره ، ثم قضى الأربعين عاما التالية بين أهل مدين وهم من العرب الإسماعيليين ، بأنه قد تأهل بهذا الشكل وتشكّل ثقافيا بثقافة لغتين هما اللغة المصرية القديمة واللغة العربية لغة العرب الإسماعيلييين . فأصبح بذلك مستعدا لإستقبال رسالة الله إلى بنى إسرائيل وفرعون مصر ، وكان أمر الله له بالذهاب إلى فرعون .. ولكن التوراة تقول فى هذا الشأن أن الله طلب من موسى أن يذهب إلى فرعون ليطلب منه إطلاق سراح بنى إسرائيل وليس لتبليغه رسالة الله ، وأراه الله لهذه المهمة آية العصا وآية اليد ليكون مهابا  عند فرعون وليدلل بها على صدق رسالته .

ونعود مرة أخرى إلى اللغة العبرية القديمة ، حيث قلنا أنها خليط من عدة لغات أهمها اللغة الأكادية واللغة العربية واللغة الهيروغليفية واللغة الآرامية ... ويقول العالم الأثرى سليم حسن أن هجرة الهكسوس ودخولهم ببطء وهدوء إلى أرض مصر بدأت منذ بدايات القرن التاسع عشر ق. م. ، وبرهن على ذلك بأدلة من بعض الحفائر وقطع الفخار الأثرية ، ولم يجد تضاربا فى ذلك مع بعض الحقائق التاريخية (مصر القديمة جـ 4 ص 55) . وتزامن دخول الهكسوس أرض مصر مع خروج إبراهيم وبعض قومه من أرض كلدان (العراق) مارا بكنعان (فلسطين) إلى أن وصل مصر وتزوج منها السيدة هاجر .... واجتاح الهكسوس بعد ذلك مصر وتحكموا فى أقدار شعبها ، إلى أن طردهم أحمس الأول (1580 ق.م. – 1558 ق.م.) مؤسس الأسرة الثامنة عشر ، وقد وُلد موسى أثناء هذا التاريخ أو بعده ، وقد اختلف العلماء فى زمن ميلاد موسى كما اختلفوا فى زمن خروج موسى وقومه من مصر  ، واختلفوا بالتالى فى الفرعون الذى أخرجهم . وعندما طرد أحمس الأول الهكسوس من مصر خرجت معهم طائفة قليلة من بنى إسرائيل ارتبطت مصالحها معهم ، ولكن الغالبية العظمى من بنى إسرائيل بقوا فى مصر بعد طرد الهكسوس ، وتعرضوا للتسخير والإذلال من فراعنة مصر جزاء خيانتهم وتعاونهم مع الهكسوس ضد مصالح مصر والمصريين ، ووصل حد إذلالهم إلى التنكيل بهم وذبح معظم صغارهم الذكور .. ، وفى هذا الوقت وُلد موسى عليه السلام ، وكانت قصة التقاطه من النهر وتبنى فرعون له ، وهى قصة معروفة فى القرآن الكريم كما هى معروفة فى التوراة الحالية . وكأن الله تعالى أراد بعنايته إنقاذ موسى لإعداده للرسالة السماوية .. وقد قلنا من قبل كيف تأهل موسى ثقافيا لمدة ثمانين عاما بالثقافتين المصرية القديمة والعربية القديمة ، وكان أثر ذلك امتلاء التوراة (أسفار موسى الخمسة) بكلمات كثيرة من اللغة المصرية القديمة وكذلك بكلمات كثيرة من اللغة العربية .. وهما اللغتين التى نشأت منهما لغة التوراة العبرية بصفة أساسية .. ويقول عباس العقاد فى كتابه ( الله / سلسلة كتب دار الهلال 1968) : " أن كل من هنرى برستيد وآرثر ويجال عقدا مقارنة بين صلوات إخناتون وأحد المزامير العبرية فاتفقت المعانى بينهما اتفاقا لاينسب إلى توارد الخواطر والمصادفات " .

 ويقول العلامة سيجموند فرويد فى كتابه بعنوان ( موسى والوحدانية Moses & monotheism ) فى مسألة المقابلة بين عقائد إخناتون وعقيدة موسى أنه بعد أن انتهى من مقابلاته وفروضه قرر أن موسى  عليه السلام تربى بمصر فى كنف الوحدانية ونشأ فى أعقاب المعركة بين آتون وآمون ، واستعد للنبوة فى هذه البيئة الموحِّدة ، فعلّم بنى إسرائيل كيف يوحدون الله ويعظمون صفاته ، وكان خروج بنى إسرائيل فيما بين القرن الرابع عشر والثالث عشر قبل الميلاد ، أى فى الجيل التانى لإنتشار التوحيد بالبلاد المصرية " .. والعجيب فى الأمر أن هذا العلامة اليهودى وصل فى أحد كتبه بعنوان "موسى مصريا"  (ترجمه محمد العزب موسى ومذكورا فى كتاب  الدكتور رشدى البدراوى / قصص الأنبياء والتاريخ جـ 4 ص 665 ) إلى القول بأن موسى هو مصرى وليس من بنى إسرائيل ، وأن الديانة الموسوية مستقاة من عقيدة إخناتون ، ويحتمل أن موسى كان أحد الأمراء المصريين المقربين من إخناتون ولكن لما حدثت الردة فى مصر بعد إخناتون تم استبعاد موسى ، ولما انهار أمله فى حكم بلاده (مصر) أراد أن يوجد لنفسه دورا ما كزعيم ، فتزعم بنى إسرائيل وأعطاهم دينا جديدا استقاه من عقيدة إخناتون التوحيدية . ويتساءل الدكتور رشدى البدراوى فى كتابه المذكور من قبل بقوله : " ويحق لنا أن نتساءل : كيف يتأتى لعالم مثل فرويد أن يقول بهذا الرأى . وتزول الغرابة إذا علمنا هويته اليهودية .. إذ مادام موسى مصريا فإن لبنى إسرائيل حقوقا تاريخية فى مصر ! ، وهذا هو الهدف السياسى الذى يرمى إليه ، كما فعل سلفه يوسف ابن متى عندما زعم أن الهكسوس الذين حكموا مصر هم أنفسهم بنو إسرائيل ...

قلنا من قبل أن العبرية كلغة هى لغة العبرانيين الذين كانوا  يرتحلون من مكان لآخر ولايستقرون فى مكان أومع قوم من الأقوام ، فتشكلت لغتهم ونشأت كخليط من لغات الأقوام والأماكن التى مروا بها ... فماذا كانت لغة موسى عليه السلام تحديدا ؟ ، هل هى المصرية القديمة الذى لم يعرف غيرها منذ تم إلتقاطه وليدا من النهر وتبناه فرعون وعاش فى قصره حتى الأربعين عاما الأولى من عمره ... أم هى اللغة العربية التى تعلمها فى مدين وأقام فيها هاربا من قصاص المصريين الأربعين عاما التالية من عمره .... يعتقد الكثير من علماء أصل اللغات وتاريخها أن الأشكال الأصلية لحروف كتابة العبرية القديمة هى نفسها أشكال حروف الكتابة الهيروغليفية لغة مصر القديمة ، وأنه بعد خروج موسى وقومه من مصر إلى أرض كنعان ، لم تكن لغة أهل كنعان هى اللغة العبرية .. وعلى هذا الأساس يؤكد الكثير من المؤرخين أن العبرية لم تكن هى لغة التوراة الأصلية على خلاف ما زعم به  الكثير من اليهود .. ومزاعم اليهود بالنسبة لتاريخهم فى مصر لن تنتهى حتى يصطنعوا من خيالاتهم لأنفسهم تاريخا يبررون به أطماعهم بعد أن تمكنوا من السيطرة على النظام العالمى الجديد فى القرن الواحد والعشرين بعد الميلاد . تلك المزاعم يصطنعها اليهود عند نومهم  مسترخين فى حجرات مفتوحة النوافذ ، فتسقط أوراقهم كما تسقط أغطيتهم من فوق أجسادهم  فيتعرون وتظهر الحقيقة ، وتصبح رواياتهم مجرد أضغاث أحلام يهودية لاتَخِيل إلا على البلهاء والمغفلين ... 
ومهما اصطنعوا من أوهامهم  تاريخا فليعلموا وليعلم معهم بلهاء وضعفاء هذا العصر أن تاريخ بنى إسرائيل وتاريخ توراة موسى قد تكوّن على أرض مصر ، ولقد صمتت الآثار المصرية القديمة تماما عن أى حكاية لهم مع ماهو معروف عن الكتابات المصرية على جدران المعابد والآثار – من دقتها فى تسجيل الأحداث ، ويعلل البعض سكوت الآثار المصرية عن أى حكاية لهم ، بأنها من وجهة النظر الفرعونية أن بنى إسرائيل منذ نشأتهم فى مصر حتى خروجهم هى حكاية لمجموعة من العبيد اللاجئين لاتستحق التسجيل أو أن يقام لها الآثار والمسلات ...!! . وأراد الله بذلك أن يضيع تاريخهم فى مصر وتضيع معه توراتهم الأصلية ، وتضيع الألواح وتابوت العهد وذلك لحكمة لايعلمها سواه سبحانه وتعالى .

يدعى معظم يهود اليوم أن التوراة (أسفار موسى الخمسة وهى أهم أسفار العهد القديم) كتبها موسى بنفسه ، ويتساءل كثير من المؤرخين : هل مايدعيه اليهود هو حقيقة تاريخية ، وأى دليل أو يقين يملكه اليهود لإثبات مايدعونه ؟؟ .. وفى المقابل أكد المؤرخون بالدليل والبرهان أن الأسفار الخمسة لم يكتبها موسى ، وأنه قد تم كتابتها بعد موسى بعدة قرون من أشخاص غير معروفين .. راجع رابط الموقع : 
http://freethought.mbdojo.com/authen...tml#pentateuch

ويؤكد المؤرخون (الرابط السابق) أن لغة التوراة العبرية لم تكن موجودة فى زمن موسى عليه السلام ، وقد أخذت اللغة العبرية عدة قرون بعد موسى لتتشكل كلغة يمكن كتابتها  ، فلغة التوراة العبرية لم يكن  يعرفها  بنو إسرائيل حتى خروجهم من مصر ، وأنه لزمن طويل بعد التاريخ الحقيقى المفترض لكتابة التوراة ، لانجد دليلا واحدا أونقشا واحدا لسفر من أسفار موسى الخمسة فى أى من الدول التى كانت تحيط ببنى إسرلئيل بعد خروجهم من مصر ، وقد أكد ذلك أيضا مؤلف سفر التثنية (ص 44) .. كما أن لغة مصر القديمة الهيروغليفية هى التى كانت تستعمل فى ذلك الوقت فى أرض كنعان التى خرج إليها بنو إسرائيل ، ولايمكن تصور أوحتى مجرد تخيل أن يتم كتابة الأسفار الخمسة باللغة الهيروغليفية ، بما يعنى ذلك أحمالا ثقيلة من أوراق البردى أو من مسلات الحجارة التى كان يتوجب على بنى إسرائيل حملها زمن التيه ووقت رحلتهم الشاقة إلى كنعان ، وهم الذين قد وصفهم موسى عليه السلام بالجهل والكسل والفساد ..

والسؤال الذى لايجد إجابة مقنعة ومؤكدة بالدليل حتى الآن هو : ماهى تلك اللغة التى كتب بها موسى التوراة إن كان هو الذى كتبها بالفعل كما يدعون ؟ ، وماهى  تلك اللغة التى كتب بها الله تعالى على ألواح موسى ؟ .. وقد جاء فى القرآن الكريم " وكتبنا له فى الألواح " ( الأعراف 145) ، وأشهر ماعُرف أنه مكتوب بتلك الألواح هو الوصايا العشر ، ورُوى فى الخبر أن جبريل عليه السلام قبض على موسى بجناحه فمر به فى العلا حتى أدناه فسمع صرير القلم حين كتب الله له فى الألواح (ذكره الترمذى) . ولايوجد دليل واحد يشير إلى اللغة التى كتب بها الله سبحانه وتعالى على ألواح موسى ، أو دليل واحد مقنع أن موسى هو الذى كتب التوراة كما يدعى اليهود ، أو دليل واحد على اللغة التى كتب بها موسى إن كان قد كتب شيئا فى الأصل . وقد ضاعت الألواح وضاعت التوراة الأصلية وضاع التابوت نفسه الذى كان يحتويهما حيث كان معظمه مصنوعا من الذهب الخالص ، ولم يتبقى لنا أو لهم سوى بعض التخمينات والنظريات والإفتراضات وأحيانا التلفيقات ...

ويقول اليهود أنه بعد أن ضاعت التوراة الأصلية تم إعادة كتابتها بين عام 450 ق.م. وعام 250 ق.م. بالكتابة العبرية المقدسة فى كتابين هما كتاب عزرا ( وهوعزير فى القرآن الكريم) وكتاب نحميا Nehemiah . ونحميا هذا عاد بعد السبى البابلى من أرض فارس إلى أورشليم ، أما عزرا أو عزير فكان موظفا فى بلاط فارس ومستشارا لشئون الطائفة اليهودية ، وتمكن لثقة الملك فيه – من أخذ موافقته على عودة الفوج الثانى من يهود السبى إلى أورشليم حاملين معهم ماشاءوا من الأموال . وقام نحميا بحركة إصلاح دينى بعد عودته إلى أورشليم ، وطلب من عزرا أن يأتى بأسفار موسى من ذاكرته .. وهذه إحدى روايات اليهود لتأكيد عدم ضياع التوراة الأصلية ولتأكيد وجود اللغة العبرية كلغة مكتملة صالحة للكتابة والتسجيل ، فى حين يؤكد المؤرخون أن عزرا ونحميا حين كتبا التوراة بعد السبى البابلى كتباها باللغة الآرامية .

ومن السرد السابق يعنينا أن نقول للذين يعتقدون أن التوراة قد كتبها موسى بنفسه وباللغة العبرية ، أنه لايوجد مايؤيد اعتقادهم هذا من وثائق ومخطوطات وحفريات ، بل إن بعض المؤرخين يشككون أصلا فى وجود اللغة العبرية فى زمن موسى عليه السلام .. وحتى مع افتراض وجودها بعد ذلك فقد ماتت تلك اللغة المزعومة المصطنعة ولم يعد ينطق بها أحد لمدة لاتقل عن 2300 سنة ، إلى أن كانت بداية إعادة هذه اللغة للحياة تحت إسم اللغة العبرية الجديدة ، وكانت هذه البداية على يد رجل واحد هو إليعازر بن يهوذا (1858-1922) مع بداية التفكير فى إنشاء وطن يجمع شتات يهود العالم ، ولتكون هذه اللغة بالرغم من تعدد لغات اليهود فى شتاتهم رمزا لوحدتهم فى هذا الوطن تحت علم واحد ...

فما هى أصول تلك اللغة العبرية الجديدة لغة دولة إسرائيل الحالية ، وكيف تشكلت ونشأت هى الأخرى ، وما هو وجه الشبه بينها وبين اللغة العبرية القديمة ..  ؟؟!! .

----------


## سيد جعيتم

مازلنا ننهل من علم الأستاذ / عاطف هلال
(التسمية بلفظ "اليهود")

تكلمنا من قبل عن أصل التسمية بلفظ "العبرانيين" ، وعن أصل ونشأة اللغة العبرية القديمة واللغة العبرية الجديدة ، كما تحدثنا عن نشأة بنى إسرائيل فى مصر من يعقوب عليه السلام وأبنائه الإثنى عشر (أسباط أو قبائل بنى إسرائيل) .

أما عن التسمية بلفظ "اليهود" .. فلم تكن تلك التسمية موجودة أصلا ، أو تم استخدامها دلالة على من آمن بموسى وبرسالته عند تلقيه الوحى بأرض سيناء أو بعد ذلك بكثير ، فلا صلة لهذا اللفظ بعقيدة بنى إسرائيل أو نشأتهم .. فكيف نشأ هذا اللفظ وماهى دلالته ..؟ .

قال يهود الجزبرة العربية مع زمن انتشار الدعوة الإسلامية على أرضها .. أن لفظ "اليهود" جاء من "هود" عليه السلام فهم إذن بنو هود – النبى العربى ، ويقول الدكتور رشدى البدراوى (قصص الأنبياء والتاريخ جـ 1 ص 143) : " أنه ربما شجعت الجالية اليهودية فى شبه الجزيرة هذه المقولة فى ذلك الزمن رغبة منهم فى إيجاد نسب موغل فى القدم بينهم وبين مُضيفيهم العرب ، تأليفا لقلوب العرب عليهم " .. ولكن من المعروف أن التسمية بلفظ "اليهود" هو نسبة إلى "يهودا" بن يعقوب عليه السلام .. فكيف نشأ هذا اللفظ  وساد على باقى التسميات الأخرى لبنى إسرائيل وماهى دلالته ..؟ .. سوف نحكى بإيجاز قصة هذا اللفظ ونشأته مسترشدين بما كتبه اليهود أنفسهم وبما ورد بأسفارهم .. كما يلى :

بعد أن خرج موسى وقومه من مصر ، وعاقب الله قومه بالتيه أربعين عاما بسيناء لفسادهم ، توجه موسى بما تبقى منهم إلى أرض كنعان (الأرض الموعودة) .. حيث وصلوا إلى شاطئ نهر الأردن ولم يتمكنوا من عبوره .. ورأى موسى الأرض الموعودة من هذا الشاطئ .. وتقول التوراة فى سفر التثنية 34 : " فأراه الرب جميع الأرض وقال له الرب هذه هى الأرض التى أقسمت لإبراهيم وإسحق ويعقوب قائلا لنسلك أعطيها ، قد أريتك إياها بعينيك ولكنك إلى هناك لاتعبر " . ومات هناك موسى ، ودُفن ولم يعرف إنسان قبره إلى هذا اليوم . وكانت وفاة موسى عليه السلام تقريبا فى حوالى عام 1160 ق.م. .

خلف يشوع (طالوت فى القرآن الكريم) موسى عليه السلام ، وعبر ببنى إسرائيل نهر الأردن حيث هزم الفلسطينيين وقسّم أرضهم ممالكا على قبائل بنى إسرائيل الإثنى عشر (الأسباط) طبقا لوصية موسى (أنظر الخريطة) .



جاء داود عليه السلام بعد طالوت .. وكان ملكا على عرش يهودا ، ويهودا هى الأرض التى كانت من نصيب قبيلة يهودا التى يتصل نسبها إلى " يهودا" أحد أبناء يعقوب عليه السلام .. واتبع داود سياسة حكيمة فوحد كل القبائل ووحد ممالكهم دون إراقة قطرة دم واحدة .. وأصبح ملكا على كل أراضى فلسطين المقسمة على قبائل بنى إسرائيل وتم تسميتها بمملكة بنى إسرائيل . وبنى داود أورشليم (القدس) عاصمة لمملكته على أنقاض يبوس عاصمة فلسطين المحتلة (إسم يبوس من إسم رجل من عائلة كنعان بن حام بن نوح عليه السلام واليبوسيين ذريته ) .

وخلف سليمان أبيه داود على عرش مملكة إسرائيل وبنى الهيكل (بيت الرب) .. ولم تكن حتى هذه اللحظة التسمية بلفظ اليهود تطلق على شعب مملكة إسرائيل المستحدثة ، ولكنها كانت تطلق على المقيمين بأرض يهودا التى كانت من نصيب قبيلة يهودا . واهتم سليمان بتذويب الكل فى كيان واحد وإضعاف النزعة القبلية بين بنى إسرائيل ، ولم يكن ذلك أمرا سهلا ، فاستقلال الأسباط بعضهم عن بعض كان قد ترسخ منذ أن كانوا أبناءا ليعقوب وأثناء إقامتهم الطويلة بمصر ( حوالى 400 سنة) إلى خروجهم منها وإلى إنشاء مملكة إسرائيل على يد داود عليه السلام . وكان سليمان عليه السلام ينتمى إلى سبط يهودا ، وهذا ولّد شعورا معاديا لقبيلة يهودا عند باقى القبائل ...

تولى رحبعام ابن سليمان عرش مملكة إسرائيل بعد وفاة أبيه .. وكان ضيق التفكير لايأخذ بمشورة الحكماء الشيوخ  .. فضعفت مملكة إسرائيل وانقسمت إلى مملكتين واحدة فى الشمال بإسم مملكة إسرائيل والثانية فى الجنوب بإسم مملكة يهودا .  

وبدأ تاريخ بنى إسرائيل من ذلك الوقت عبارة عن فترات من الضلال والزيغ عن عبادة الله ، وعبدوا آلهة أخرى دونه ، فعاقبهم الله بأن سلط عليهم أعدائهم ، فانتهت مملكة إسرائيل فى الشمال ، وتشتت أهلها بسقوط السامرة عام 722 ق.م. على أيدى الأشوريين ، وتم سبى من بقى منهم عام 719 ق.م. بما يعرف بالسبى الأشورى . أما المملكة الجنوبية – مملكة يهودا – فقد كانوا مؤمنين إلى حد ما إلا أنهم زاغوا فى النهاية ، فعاقبهم الله بالسبى البابلى المشهور عام 585 على يد نبوخذنصر ملك بابل .. وحتى ذلك الوقت كانت التسمية بلفظ "اليهود" قاصرة على سكان مملكة يهودا التى انتهت بعد سقوطها وتم أسر من تبقى من أهلها ونقلهم عبيدا أسرى ببابل .

وظهر فى بنى إسرائيل فى فترة السبى البابلى بعض الأنبياء ، كان منهم النبى حزقيال والنبى دانيال . وكان النبى دانيال – وهو ثانى الأنبياء الكبار فى هذه الفترة – من المقربين للملك نبوخذنصر لحكمته وشرفه فى قومه بنى إسرائيل ، ووصل إلى مرتبة عالية هى الثالثة بعد الملك وابنه .. ولكنه خان الملك وتعاون مع أعدائه الفرس ضد إمبراطورية بابل التى كانت من أقصر الإمبراطوريات عمرا فى التاريخ القديم .. فاستولى عليها الفرس دون مقاومة عام 539 ق.م. على يد قورش ملك فارس القديمة . وكافأ قورش النبى دانيال بالسماح لبنى إسرائيل بالعودة إلى فلسطين وإعادة بناء هيكل سليمان ، وذلك اعترافا بفضل النبى دانيال فى التعاون معه ، واعترافا بفضله فى نبوءاته التى كان لها أثر كبير فى انتصاراته . وعاد الأسرى إلى فلسطين وكان معظمهم من سبط يهودا .. كما عين قورش واحدا منهم من سبط يهودا إسمه زربابل (أى المولود فى بابل) واليا عليهم وقائدا لأول فوج من العائدين منهم .

ومنذ ذلك الوقت سادت التسمية بلفظ " اليهود" على بنى إسرائيل ، حيث كان من تبقى منهم من قبيلة يهودا يمثلون البقية الهامة من بنى إسرائيل بعد الأسر البابلى ، وصارت هذه التسمية تطلق بعد ذلك على الإسرائيليين جميعا .

والآن – وقد عرفنا أصل التسمية بلفظ "اليهود" ، أصبح لنا أن نتساءل هل لفظ " اليهودية" Judaism يشير إلى إسم دين من الأديان ، وأن اليهودى هو الشخص الذى ينتسب إلى هذا الدين ؟؟ .

وللحديث بقية بإذن الله .

----------


## سيد جعيتم

طولت عليكم شوية ولو انى صعبان على ألا اضع كل ماكتبه الأستاذ / عاطف بين أيديدكم ولكن كان لابد من ترك الباقى على قيمته العاليه
(التاريخ الأسطورى وشخصية موسى عليه السلام)

وعدت فى الحلقة السابقة أن أوضح كيف تم التحالف بين الصهاينة وأغلب المسيحيين بأمريكا والغرب بعد قرون طويلة من العداوة والبغضاء ؟! .. وقلت أن ذلك قد حدث نتيجة إلتقاء الأطماع والمصالح ، ولكنهم أرادوا أن يكتسب هذا الإلتقاء طعما عقائديا من أجل إقناع المغفلين والطامعين منهم ومنا .. ووصل هذا التصالح إلى درجة إنشاء سفارة دولية بالقدس المحتلة ICEJ تابعة للحركة المسيحية الصهيونية Christian Zionist لاتمثل بلدا أو أمة  ، وذلك فى رسالة تحدى سافلة للعالم كله ، وفى مخالفة وضيعة للشرعية الدولية وقرارات الأمم المتحدة .. وخاصة بعد أن أعلنت إسرائيل أن القدس عاصمة أبدية لها . وجعلت إسرائيل هذه السفارة مركزا لإجتذاب المتطرفين والإرهابيين من الذين يدعمون إسرائيل والحركة الصهيونية العالمية .. بعد أن مارست تلك الحركة القذرة عليهم كافة أنواع الإغراء والغواية بغرض ربط الإيمان المسيحى عند بعض المتطرفين بعودة السيد المسيح عليه السلام بقيام دولة صهيون كعقيدة .. أى بضرورة تجميع اليهود بفلسطين وطرد الفلسطينيين من أرضهم أو إبادتهم كشرط لعودة المسيح وظهوره من بينهم .. وانتشرت هذه الأسطورة اللاهوتية فى شمال أمريكا وشمال أوروبا وجنوب أفريقيا حيث تقع قيادة السفارة المشار إليها والتى لاتمثل بلدا أو حتى طائفة دينية ..

ولنا عودة بإذن الله لبيان ماسبق وإيضاح كيف تم التصالح بين الأعداء على مابينهم من ضغينة وبغضاء . ونتناول الآن موضوعا هو تمهيد لذلك يتضمن بعض التلخيص لماسبق من الحلقات .. ، مسترشدين بما جاء من "تاريخ اليهود وموسى" بموسوعة المعرفة / المجلد الثالث ( الناشر ترادكسيم Tradexim جنيف 1971) .. عن كيف دوّن اليهود تاريخهم ؟!! .


لايعرف التاريخ أمة وضعت تاريخها اصطناعا بيدها كما فعل اليهود ، فقد صاغته فى إطار من المقدسات والغيبيات وجعلته كله وحيا من السماء نافذا بإرادة الله ، ومن ثم فهو فوق كل جدل ونقاش .. وكان من الطبيعى أن يلجأ اليهود فى تدوين نشأتهم الأولى إلى مزيج من الخرافات والأساطير والمأثورات الشعبية للأمم القديمة ، ثم يضيفون عليه ماتبقى فى ذاكرتهم المريضة من الحكايات الفلكلورية منذ بداياتهم الأولى . والهدف من ذلك هو ترسيخ فكرة اختيار بنى إسرائيل واصطفاؤهم الأبدى وتسليمهم دور البطولة على مسرح الإنسانية ، أما باقى الأمم والشعوب فهى ليست إلا شخوصا مكملة لملحمتهم التخريفية  ..

وإذا سلمنا جدلا بهذا التاريخ الأسطورى الذى اصطنعوه بخيالهم السقيم ، نجد أنهم هم أنفسهم قد اختلفوا فيه ، فتباينت آراؤهم عن أصولهم الأولى وعن لغتهم العبرية القديمة أو الحديثة التى أخذت إسمها من تسميتهم الأولى " بالعبرانيين" .. وقد تحدثنا من قبل أن تلك المجموعة البشرية أخذت أسماءً مختلفة عبر التاريخ ، فقد سُموا أولا "عبريون" ، ثم قيل عنهم "بنو إسرائيل" ، ثم عُرفوا "باليهود" .. وأوضحنا من قبل أصل تلك التسميات ونشأتها ، وأثبتنا أنها تسميات غير مترادفات ، فكل تسمية منها لها تاريخا مختلفا ، ولها معنى وظروف نشأة تختلف فيها عن الأخرى .

وجاء فى أشعيا (19) آية (18) على أيام السبى البابلى عن أصولهم الأولى أنهم يُنسبون إلى كنعان وأن اللغة العبرية هى لسان كنعان  ، بينما جاء فى التوراة إصحاح (26) آية (5) على لسان موسى نفسه : " كان أبى آراميا تائها" وليس كنعانيا .. ( وقد أفضنا من قبل بالحلقات السابقة فى أصل اللغتين العبرية القديمة والحديثة) ، هذا مع العلم بأنه قد ورد فى سفر التكوين إصحاح 9 ، 10 أن كنعان سلالة سامية لعلها أنقى فى ساميتها من اليهود أنفسهم (أخلاط الشعوب القديمة والحديثة) .

وقد أشاد القرآن الكريم بالشخصية المتميزة لموسى عليه السلام فى مواضع كثيرة . وموسى سليل أسرة يوسف عليه السلام بن يعقوب ، وليس سليل أسرة يهودا بن يعقوب ، حيث أخذت التسمية بلفظ اليهود واليهودية أصلهما من إسمه .. والإسم "موسى" كما يقول بذلك كثير من علماء التاريخ وأصل اللغات هو إسم مصرى أطلقه عليه من نشأ وكبر بينهم من بيت فرعون ، ولم يكن يعرف بنو إسرائيل لغة أخرى غير اللغة المصرية القديمة حين دخلوا أرض كنعان  حيث كان أكثر أهلها من جزيرة العرب ويتحدثون العربية ، فنشأت اللغة العبرية القديمة خليطا من لغتين أساسيتين هما العربية والمصرية القديمة أيام الملك سليمان عليه السلام .. وأصبحت اللغة العبرية التى عُرفوا بها في التاريخ القديم هى مجرد لهجة تعلموها بعد دخولهم أرض فلسطين .(الخريطة الموضحة بعد توضح طريق خروج قوم بنى إسرائيل بقيادة موسى عليه السلام من مصر إلى أرض كنعان "فلسطين") .



وقد ضاعت أصول رسالة الله التى أوحى بها الله لموسى عليه السلام بأرض سيناء ، وأصبحت سردا تاريخيا من اختراع اليهود حسبما تأتى به ذاكرة بعض كهنتهم وتتفق مع أهوائهم . وأصبح الدين عندهم ليس مجرد سلوكا روحيا أو أخلاقيا ، بل هو جنسية وعصبية أيضا . فالعهد القديم كما يقولون جاء من الرب لبنى إسرائيل ، ووعدهم بالتسلط على الناس جميعا . وهكذا تبلورت هذه العصبية التى تجمع بين القومية والدين فى تسمية اليهود أنفسهم " بشعب الله المختار" .

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأستاذ الكريم فرعون طيبة
اقرار منى بفضلك فى ما تطور اليه الموضوع . ولننتظر النهاية لنلخص ما وصلنا اليه .
الأستاذ / احمد المليجى / اين أنت

----------


## أحمد المليجي

> الأستاذ الكريم فرعون طيبة
> اقرار منى بفضلك فى ما تطور اليه الموضوع . ولننتظر النهاية لنلخص ما وصلنا اليه .
> الأستاذ / احمد المليجى / اين أنت


انا موجود هنا اتابع و استمتع بكل هذا الكام الرائع من المعلومات المفيدة من الاستاذ معتز و حضرتك و تلك الروائع للاستاذ عاطف و في النهاية دي رأي الشخصي في ضوء ما اطلعت من كتب محدودة تحتاج لمزيد من البحث 
------------------------
1- رمسيس الثاني : ملك عندما مات كان في سن ال90 او اكثر اي انة وصل الي سن وهن فية عظمة غير قادر علي الحركة  و اثبتت الفحوصات التي تم لة اثناء علاجة انة كان يعاني من آلم شديدة في الفم و التهاب تمنعة حتي من المشىء متنزن دون عصا يتكأ عليها و ايضا من المعروف انة اشرك ابنة معة في الحكم في اواخر ايامة مثل ما يفعل كل الفراعنة من قبلة فبذلك يستحيل تخيل ان هذا الملك بمثل هذة الظروف الصحية ان يتمكن من ركوب عجلة حربية و ملاحقة بني اسرائيل ... الخلاصة ليس هو رمسيس الثاني باي حال من الاحوال

2- مرنبتاح : انشغل في بداية حكمة بصد هجمات بعض القادمين من شمال  افريقيا و من ليبيا كما قام بصد بعض الهجمات القادمة من ناحية فلسطين و ايضا شعوب البحر المتوسط .. قيل انة قام بنقش لوحة اسرائيل او انشودة النصر في العام الخامس من حكمة و من المؤكد انة حكم لمدة 10 سنوات 
البعض يقول انها نقشت بعد موتة علي غير اهتمام و الدليل انها نقشت علي ظهر لو استخدمة فرعون من قبلة 
الرد : اعتاد الفراعنة هدم معابد من قبلهم بحجة بناء معابد اكبر منها و الاكثر من ذلك اعتاد رمسيس الثاني ابية سرقة الاثار و ان ينسبها لنفسة بان يقوم بكتابة اسمة عليها علي سبيل المثال "في الصرح السابع بالكرنك في الجهة الشمالية تمثالان لتحتمس الثالث من الجرانيت الاحمر اغتصبهما رمسيس الثاني و نسبهم لنفسة (كتاب طيبة للعالم تشارلز نيمس ) " لذلك فلاعجب عندما يكتب مرنبتاح علي ظهر لوحة استخدمة من قبل و بذلك ايضا من المستبعد ان يكون مرنبتاح مع التأكد من ان اللوح نقش في السنة الخامسة مع العلم انة كان كبير السن ايضا و انة دفن في البر الغربي بالاقصر في الجنوب ؟

3- بعيدا عن التوراه الملفقة : في التاريخ الفرعوني كلة لم يقل ابدا اي ملك انا آله يعبد ... انما كان يقول ابن امون او ابن الاله كذا و عندما ننظر الي الاية القادمة 
قَالُوا أَجِئْتَنَا لِتَلْفِتَنَا عَمَّا وَجَدْنَا عَلَيْهِ آَبَاءَنَا وَتَكُونَ لَكُمَا الْكِبْرِيَاءُ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَمَا نَحْنُ لَكُمَا بِمُؤْمِنِينَ (78) وَقَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ ائْتُونِي بِكُلِّ سَاحِرٍ عَلِيمٍ (79) يونس
اذن فمعني الكلام اننا امام فرعون ابية هو الذي قال انا ربكم الاعلي ثم يؤكد هو الاخر هذا الشىء من خلال حديثة من سيدنا موسى .. فمعني الكلام نحن اما اثنين من الفراعنة و ليس واحد ؟؟

4- الفرعون محل الخلاف دمر الله اعمالة بقولة تعالي " وَدَمَّرْنَا مَا كَانَ يَصْنَعُ فِرْعَوْنُ وَقَوْمُهُ وَمَا كَانُوا يَعْرِشُونَ (137)  الاعراف" و ايضا الفرعون محل الخلاف كان عقيم او كان لا ينجب ذكور " وَقَالَتِ امْرَأَةُ فِرْعَوْنَ قُرَّةُ عَيْنٍ لِي وَلَكَ لَا تَقْتُلُوهُ عَسَى أَنْ يَنْفَعَنَا أَوْ نَتَّخِذَهُ وَلَدًا وَهُمْ لَا يَشْعُرُونَ (9) " فعندما بحثت عن فرعون بة هاتين الصفتين لم أجد سوى اخناتون ؟؟

5- في الحديث الصحيح فيما معني الحديث (كمل من الرجال كثير و لم يكمل من النساء الا اربع ذكر منهم أمرة فرعون اسيا بنت مزاحم) و في احدي الكتب "غير قادر علي تذكرها الان" ان نفرتيتي زوجة اخناتون ليست من أصول مصرية ؟؟

خمس نقط ليست سوى تكهنات نتيجة تفسيرات من وجه نظري الشخصية ينقصها البحث ليس في كتب و انما في برديات و الاثار نفسها لذلك يجب اولا اجادة الهيروغليفية

----------


## ابن طيبة

الاستاذ الفاضل سيد ابراهيم الفضل لله سبحانه و تعالي ثم لسيادتك فانت اول من طرح الموضوع و لكني شعرت انني اضرب علي غير هدي و شعرت ان الموضوع بدا ياخذ فقرة من هنا و عبارة من هناك فما هو راي سيادتك هل استمر في عرض نظريات عن من هو فرعون موسي و ذكر الرد عليها ام نبدا من اصل المشكلة و هي متي دخل بنو اسرائيل مصر و ما علاقتهم بالهابيرو او العابيرو اما ما اوردته علي لسان استاذنا عاطف هلال فهي معلومات اكثر من رائعة و حتي تخبرني سيادتك برائيك من اين نبدا او هل نكمل كما نحن ثم بعد ذلك ننسق كل ما كتب حتي ذلك سوف استمر في ذكر البند الثاني من تفنيد نظرية ان مرنبتاح هو فرعون الخروج
الاخ الكريم احمد المليجي اقتراحاتك كلها رائعة و ان كان لي تعقيب واحد فقط عليها و هو اننا امام فرعونين اثنين لا واحد هذه مشكللة من مشكلات موضوعنا هل نحن بصدد فرعون واحد ام فرعونين و الوحيد الذي سوف يخبرنا بذلك هو سياق النص القراني بخصوص هذا الموضوع ما رايك حل معي هذه المعضلة لنكون تقدمنا خطوة للامام هل هو واحد ام اثنين ؟

----------


## محمود زايد

موضوع ممتاز جدا وفيه اضافات وشرح مفيده وحقائق اول مرة اعرفها 
تحيه لصاحب الموضوع الاستاذ العزيز سيد ولكل من شارك واضاف ارائه وافكاره فى الموضوع

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأستاذ / احمد المليجى
ما اتيت به جميل ويحتاج للتفكير قبل الرد . اشكرك على تواجدك المستمر

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأستاذ الفاضل / فرعون طيبة
الم اقل لك انى لففتك معى كثيراً . فعلاً انا نقلت أراء كثيرة تسببت فى تشعب الموضوع . ولكنى أردت أستغلال فرصة وجود باحث ودارس للتاريخ وبصفة خاصة موضوع فرعون موسى فكان النقل لعل وعسى نستفيد من المعلومات القيمة التى نقلناها .
أخى الكريم لنكمل وعند انتهاء الموضوع نحاول تلخيص ما وصلنا اليه . اعتذر عن تشتيت الفكر الذى تسببت فيه وسأبداء فى محاولة لتلخيص ما وصلنا اليه من الأن .

----------


## ابن طيبة

استاذي الفاضل سيد ابراهيم انا والله لم اشعر بالبلبة من ما تكتبه سيادتك من معلومات اقل ما يقال عنها انها افادتني كثير و كما تعلم سيادتكم انه في مجال البحث كلما زاد ما نعتمد عليه من معلومات كلما كانت نتائج ما نبحث عنه اقرب للصحة و عند تناول اكثر من باحث لذات الموضوع فان النتائج المشتركة بينهما تكون نواة للحقيقة المراد الوصول اليها من خلالهم جميعا و هذا ما نسعي له جميعا في هذا الموضوع و لكن ما اخافني هو ان يدخل القاريء فيتشتت ذهنه بين هذا الكم الكبير من المعلومات و لكن حضرتك بثثت الطمأنينة الي قلبي بانك سوف تقوم بتلخيص كل ما سوف نذكرة لنخلص في النهاية الي نتيجة معينة 
علي وعد باكمال البند الثاني من لوحة اسرائيل عند عودتي الي القاهرة اليوم انشاء الله ثم بعد ذلك ندخل الي عجيبة اخري من عجائب هذا الموضوع
نبي الله موسي عاش في جزيرة العرب 
و فرعون موسي يدعي الوليد بن مصعب 
و احداث الخروج حدثت في نجد بالسعودية 
 هذا ليس كلامي استاذ سيد و لكن كلام احد الباحثين في هذا الموضوع هل هو علي صواب ام علي خطا هذا ما سوف نعرض له بعد الانتهاء من موضوع (لوحة الاسطورة) لوحة اسرائيل المزعومة
تقبل احترامي سيدي و مستعد ان الف معك الدنيا كلها حتي نصل في النهاية الي حل لمعضلتنا التاريخية
دمت بخير

----------


## المفكر

*على ما أعتقد أنه من الأمانة العلميةعرض جميع الآراء حتى ولو كانت تخالف ما نعتقد به
أليس كذلك*

----------


## ابن طيبة

لوحة الاسطورة
لوحة اسرائيل
(3)

2- مما يؤسف ايضا ان العلماء يسمون هذه اللوحة ب ((لوحة اسرائيل)) و هذا يخالف ما جاء علي وجهي اللوحة من نصوص ففي وجهها الامامي تحوي نصا من عهد الملك امنحتب الثالث يسجل فيه اعماله المعمارية و علي ظهرها نص يحوي انشودة عن انتصارات مرنبتاح الحربية و لهذا فمن الافضل تسميتها اما باللوحة (ذات النصين) او بلوحة (النص الغربي ) او بلوحة انتصارات امنحتب و مرنبتاح و غيرها الكثير من الاسماء التي من الممكن تسميتها بها غير هذه التسمية لوحة اسرائيل
3- بقراءة التاريخ المصري القديم نلاحظ وجود معظم اسماء المدن و القبائل التي ذكرت بلوحة انتصار مرنبتاح بالسطرين السادس و العشرين و السابع و العشرين و الثامن و العشرين و رد ذلك في عهد الملك بيبي الاول (2402-2377 ق.م ) و كذلك في عهد الاسرة الثامنة عشرة اثناء فترة حكم الملك تحوتمس الثالث (1490-1436 ق.م ) و كذلك النقوش التي وجدت عن الاسرة التاسعة عشرة فها هي نقوش من عهد سيتي الاول(1303-1290 ق.م ) فهو يذكر مدينتي كنعان و ينعم و هناك كذلك نص علي لوحة تركها لنا رمسيس الثاني تفيد بانه استولي علي مدن عسقلون و بعض المدن الفلسطينية و حارب شعوب ادوم
كل ذلك و نلاحظ عدم وجود اي ذكر لوجود مملكة اسرائيل في اي من الجداريات او النقوش السابقة.
4- يلاحظ ان كلمة يزريل بها مخصص العصا المعقوفة و هو المخصص نفسه الذي نجده في اسماء الشعوب الاجنبية و اضاف كاتب النص الي الكلمة مخصص الرجل الجالس و المرأة و اتبعهما بثلاثة شرط علامة الجمع مما يؤكد انه يقصد الاقوام او الشعوب او القبائل او الاشخاص و نلاحظ ايضا خلو الكلمة او الاسم من اية مخصصات للمكان (الجبل او المدينة) الذي يدل علي سكان البلاد الاجنبية و الذي نجده في اسماء بعض اسماء المدن الفلسطينية مثل كنعان و عسقلون و جزر و ينعم و نلاحظ كذلك ان في اسماء هذه المدن الاخيرة يوجد مخصص العصا المعقوفة و الجبل معا مما يعني انها تخص ممالك او دول و شعوبها.
و لهذا فان غياب مخصص الجبل او المدينة من كلمة يزريل يدل علي ان التسمية يراد بها اقوام يعيشون مناطق الحواف الجنوبية لسهل جزريل شرق شمال جبال الكرمل و لهذا لم يربطهم النص صراحة بمدينة او بمنطقة جبلية في داخل فلسطين نفسها و ذلك يعني ايضا انهم كانوا اقواما رحل او كانوا من سكان مناطق السهول المتاخمة للحدود مما يؤكده علامة الحدود في الاسم و مما يدل علي ان الحديث هنا في كلمة يزريل عن سهل هو المصطلح المصري القديم BN PRT F بن برت اف ( اي لم يعد له بذرة ) حيث ان الزراعة لا تنمو الا في السهول كما ان الكاتب استخدام الضمير المتصل للشخص الثالث  الغائب المذكر المفرد للدلالة علي الملكية ((له)) و لم يكتب ((لهم))

----------


## سيد جعيتم

[


> quote=محمود زايد]موضوع ممتاز جدا وفيه اضافات وشرح مفيده وحقائق اول مرة اعرفها 
> تحيه لصاحب الموضوع الاستاذ العزيز سيد ولكل من شارك واضاف ارائه وافكاره فى الموضوع


[/quote]

الأبن العزيز /محمود زايد
بل التحية والشكر لك . اعتز بمرورك

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> استاذي الفاضل سيد ابراهيم انا والله لم اشعر بالبلبة من ما تكتبه سيادتك من معلومات اقل ما يقال عنها انها افادتني كثير و كما تعلم سيادتكم انه في مجال البحث كلما زاد ما نعتمد عليه من معلومات كلما كانت نتائج ما نبحث عنه اقرب للصحة و عند تناول اكثر من باحث لذات الموضوع فان النتائج المشتركة بينهما تكون نواة للحقيقة المراد الوصول اليها من خلالهم جميعا و هذا ما نسعي له جميعا في هذا الموضوع و لكن ما اخافني هو ان يدخل القاريء فيتشتت ذهنه بين هذا الكم الكبير من المعلومات و لكن حضرتك بثثت الطمأنينة الي قلبي بانك سوف تقوم بتلخيص كل ما سوف نذكرة لنخلص في النهاية الي نتيجة معينة 
> علي وعد باكمال البند الثاني من لوحة اسرائيل عند عودتي الي القاهرة اليوم انشاء الله ثم بعد ذلك ندخل الي عجيبة اخري من عجائب هذا الموضوع
> نبي الله موسي عاش في جزيرة العرب 
> و فرعون موسي يدعي الوليد بن مصعب 
> و احداث الخروج حدثت في نجد بالسعودية 
>  هذا ليس كلامي استاذ سيد و لكن كلام احد الباحثين في هذا الموضوع هل هو علي صواب ام علي خطا هذا ما سوف نعرض له بعد الانتهاء من موضوع (لوحة الاسطورة) لوحة اسرائيل المزعومة
> تقبل احترامي سيدي و مستعد ان الف معك الدنيا كلها حتي نصل في النهاية الي حل لمعضلتنا التاريخية
> دمت بخير


الأستاذ الصديق / فرعون طيبة
أحييك على روحك العالية . وانا بديت فعلاً بالتلخيص ومراجعة التواريخ . الموضوع صعب فعلاً خاصة أن بعض الأثر غير مذكور فترات تواجدها الزمنية .
اثناء بحثى عن احناتون  لأنه أحد من قيل أنه فرعون الخروج وجدت أراء غريبة فرأى يقول صاحبه أنه ابو الأنبياء ابراهيم ورأى يقول أنه الأسكندر . وعلى هذا فخروج سيدنا موسى من الجزيرة العربية كما قال الباحث ليست مستغربة . 
يمكن أنا من مدرسة الخبر الصحفى مع توخى الأمانة وحضرتك من مدرسة الباحثيين والمنقبين عن الحقيقة لذا فأنا اعتقد أن توحد جهودنا سيكون مفيداً . وعندما انتهى من التلخيص سأطرحه ولكنى أريد أن تكون الرؤية الأخيرة لك فأنت تبحث فى الموضوع من 17 عام .

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> *على ما أعتقد أنه من الأمانة العلميةعرض جميع الآراء حتى ولو كانت تخالف ما نعتقد به
> أليس كذلك*


ابنى الحبيب / المفكر
اهلاً بك يا هيما أنا اعلم انك متابع للموضوع . اشكرك على المشاركة

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأستاذ العزيز / احمد المليجى
لا اعتقد انك خرجت بمشاركتك الأخيرة . وجودك له اهمية . عثرت على موضوع يتكلم عن البردية التى عثر عليها مكتشف مقبرة توت عنخ أمون وكيف أن أعلانها كان يسقلب النظريات الخاصة ببنى أسرائيل والخروج وأرض الميعاد رأساً على عقب .

----------


## أحمد المليجي

> الأستاذ العزيز / احمد المليجى
> لا اعتقد انك خرجت بمشاركتك الأخيرة . وجودك له اهمية . عثرت على موضوع يتكلم عن البردية التى عثر عليها مكتشف مقبرة توت عنخ أمون وكيف أن أعلانها كان يسقلب النظريات الخاصة ببنى أسرائيل والخروج وأرض الميعاد رأساً على عقب .


استاذي الفاضل و الغالي استاذ سيد ابراهيم :انا لسة معكم بس هو الموضوع محير جدا و كل ما اشعر بالاقتراب من تفسيرات اعود مرة اخري لنقطة البدء و يظهر لغر جديد.  كنت ذكرت بانهما فرعونين و ليس واحد و كنت اشرت الي تلميح انة من الممكن ان يكون اخناتون هو فرعون التعذيب و سمنخ كارع هو فرعون الخروج حضوضا مع اختفاء او موت سمنخ كارع بعد حكمة يمدة قصيرة جدا اقل من بضع شهور لدرجة ان بعض من اثارة الخاصة به التي كانت صنعت من اجلة ضمها توت عنخ امون لمقبرة و ذلك ان دل يدل علي انة قد مات فجأه قبل الاعداد لاي شىء 
و لكن يتحول هذا الرأي الي مجرد شىء اجوف عند النظر في سيرة اخناتون و في اناشيد اخناتون بالاخص التي لا يمكن ان تكون سوى وحي لرسول؟؟
بصراحة انا حاليا مش هقدر اقول اي رأي او جة نظر الي ان انتهي من قراءة بعض الكتب بس طبعا متابع الموضوع و كل الاضافات و بامانة الموضوع اصبح رائع جدا 
و تقبل تحياتي القلبية استاذ سيد ابراهيم
 :f:

----------


## سيد جعيتم

[B]هذا تلخيص للموضوع ولكنه تلخيص طويل شوية ولو انى حاولت أن أأتى بتواريخ ولكن تداخلها حيرنى كما احتار الأستاذ احمد المليجى .

أولاً : بعض التواريخ المتفق عليها :
1-	دخول اليهود ( يعقوب وأولاده ) مصر فى بدايات القرن التاسع عشر وكان عدد من دخلوا مع يقوب 70 نفساً وفى تاريخ دخولهم لمصر   . أميل إلى رأيان :
2-	دخلوا فى عصر ألملك ( نب تاو رع ) منتوحتب الرابع الذى كان وزيره أمنمحات الأول الذى تولى الملك بعد ذلك .عام 2000/ 1970 قبل الميلاد .
3-	 فى عهد سونسرت الأول 1980 – 1936 ق.م .
فى الحقيقة يوجد تداخل بين فترات الحكم بالنسبة للتواريخ ولكن الدلائل تشير أن هذه هى فترة دخول اليهود لمصر .
4-	فترة تواجد اليهود لمصر 430 عام كما جاء بالتوراة( سفر الخروج الإصحاح الثاني عشر 40 )وأشك كثيراً فى هذه الفترة وأعتقد انهم ظلوا بمصر فترة أطول من ذلك بكثير فهم كما أوضحت سابقاً لا يمكن أن يكونوا قد غادروا مصر كلهم عند طرد الهكسوس عام 1580 ق.م .وقد قال بعض المؤرخين أنهم غادروا مصر بين القرن 13 و14 ق.م 
5-	دخول الهكسوس جماعات متفرقة لمصر فى توقيت يوافق دخول اليهود لمصر قبلهم أو بعدهم بوقت قليل ( قبل تجمعهم بعد ذلك واستيلائهم على معظم الأراضي المصرية وقد أصبحوا أصحاب السلطان عام 1730 ق.م )ويمكن أن يكونوا دخلوا فى توقيت واحد للحصول على القوت والمؤن لحدوث جدب فى بلادهم  . وقد جاء بموسوعة سليم حسن ج3 ص 269 – 270 ما يفيد بتواجد الهكسوس فى مصر عصر سونسرت الثاني يقدمون الولاء لأحد وزراء الفرعون ( ختوم حتب )  حيث كانو يقطنون فى الصحراء الشرقية وقد أطلق عليهم اسم العامود وأن رئيسهم يدعى أباشا ويحمل لقب حقا خاست . وتدل ملابسهم النهم ليسوا من اليهود الرحل وظن البعض أن هذه اللوحة تمثل دخول سيدنا ابراهيم وأسرته أو سيدنا يعقوب وأسرته وانا ارجح انهم من الهكسوس الذين كانوا يتسللون لمصر جماعات متفرقة ويعيشوا فيها قبل أستيلائهم على الحكم .
6-	فترة استيلاء الهكسوس على مقاليد السلطة فى مصر وحتى طردهم 150 عام وتم طردهم على يد أحمس الأول عام 1580 ق.م  وخرجوا ومعهم كثيراً من اليهود المتعاونين معهم.
7-	يقال أن موسى ولد فى السنوات التى تلت طرد الهكسوس من مصر وهذا يفند القول بأن جميع اليهود خرجوا مع الهكسوس.
8-	مات سيدنا موسى عن عمر يناهز 120 عام وقال بعض المؤرخين انه مات عام 1160 ق.م و تم تقسيم فترة حياته إلى ثلاثة  فترات :
-	40 عام فى قصر الفرعون وبداية الرسالة .
-	40 عام فى مدين ولو انى اشك فى هذه المدة حيث أنه وحسب ما جاء بالقران الكريم ظل من 8 إلى 10 سنوات وهى الفترة التى حددها له شعيب ليتزوج من أحدى بناته .
-	قال إني أريد أن أنكحك إحدى ابنتي هاتين على أن تأجرني ثماني حجج فإن أتممت عشرا فمن عندك وما أريد أن أشق عليك ستجدني إن شاء الله من الصالحين القصص 27
-	40 عام أخرى قضاها فى الدعوة لإخراج اليهود من مصر والباقي قضاه معهم فى سيناء .
9- عاش سيدنا يوسف 120 عام .
ثانياً : اسم سيدنا موسى وآبائه :
1-	ابن كثير : موسى بن عمران بن قاهث بن عازر بن لاوى بن يعقوب بن إسحاق بن إبراهيم عليهم السلام .
2-	التوراة : موسى بن عمرام بن قهات بن لاوى . 
اسم أم موسى كما قال ابن كثير ( ابارخا ) أو(أذخت )
زوجة موسى من مدين اسمها صفورة ولا يوجد ذكر لأى زوجات له خلال فترة أقامته بمصر .
اسم ابن موسى كما جاء بالتوراة جرشم .
ثالثاً : معلومات هامة :
1-	التوراة حددت أن فرعون موسى الذى غرق ليس رعمسيس الثاني ولو انها ذكرت أنه قد تم استعباد اليهود وهروب موسى من مصر فى عصره  ومعلوم وكما جاء فى التوراة أن موسى لم يعد إلى مصر إلا بعد وفاة الفرعون الذى استعبدهم وأذاقهم  العذاب .. 
وحدث فى تلك الأيام الكثيرة أن ملك مصر مات وتنهد ينو إسرائيل من العبودية وصرخوا فصعد صراخهم إلى الله من أجل العبودية . فسمع الله أنينهم فتذكر الله ميثاقه مع ابراهيم وإسحاق ويعقوب ونظر الله بنى أسرائيل وعلم الله  ( سفر الخروج الأصحاح الثانى 23-24-25 بعدها عاد موسى لمصر بعد موت الفرعون الذى عذبهم .
2-	و وبهذا يكون مرنبتاح هو فرعون الخروج إذا كان ما ورد بالتوراة صحيحاً ويكون رعمسيس الثاني هو فرعون الألتقاط والتربية أى أن موسى تربى مع مرنبتاح وقد يكون مرنبتاح أكبر سناً لذا قال له :  قال ألم نربك فينا وليدا ولبثت فينا من عمرك سنين الشعراء 18. وإذا كان القرأن الكريم لم يذكر أثنين من الفراعنة فأنه اكتفى بالإشارة لفرعون الوقت أى فرعون التقاط موسى من النهر والفرعون الذى طارد اليهود وغرق ( هذا رأى والله اعلم ) .
إن فرعون علا فى الأرض وجعل أهلها شيعاً يستضعف طائفة منهم يذبح أبناءهم ويستحى نسائهم إنه كان من المفسدين  : القصص من 4
ثم قام ملك جديد على مصر لم يكن يعرف يوسف فقال لشعبه هو ذا  بنو أسرائيل شعب أكثر وأعظم منا ز هلم نحتال لهم لئلا ينوا فيكون إذا حدثت حرب أنهم ينضمون إلى أعدائنا ويحاربوننا ويصعدون من الأرض فجعلوا عليهم رؤساء تسخير لكى يذلوهم بأثقالهم ز فبنوا لفرعون مدينتي مخازن قيثوم ورعمسيس ( التوراة سفر الخروج الإصحاح الأول 8
3-	إذا كانت التوراة قد حددت أن ابنة الفرعون هى التى التقطت موسى فحسب التاريخ فأن رعمسيس الثاني قد تزوج باثنتين من بناته وقد ذكر بالقرآن الكريم أن من  التقطوا  التابوت أهل الفرعون إذاً فلا خلاف .
فالتقطه آل فرعون ليكون لهم عدوا وحزنا إن فرعون وهامان وجنودهما كانوا خاطئين – القصص 8
وإنما ألقى المولى جل شأنه محبة اللقيط فى قلب امرأة فرعون :
وقالت امرأة فرعون قرة عين لي ولك لا تقتلوه عسى أن ينفعنا أو نتخذه ولدا وهم لا يشعرون – القصص 9
ولو لم ينزل الله حب موسى فى قلب الفرعون لكان قتله .
-	فنزلت ابنة فرعون على النهر لتغتسل وكانت جواريها ماشيات على جانب النهر فرأت السفط بين الحلفاء فأرسلت آمتها وأخذته ولما فتحته رأت الوليد وإذا هو حي يبكى فرقت له وقالت هذا من أولاد العبرانيين فقالت أخته لابنة فرعون هل أذهب وأدعو لك امرأة مرضعة من العبرانيات لترضع لك الولد – سفر الخروج الإصحاح الثاني 5
-	أن اقذفيه في التابوت فاقذفيه في اليم فليلقه اليم بالساحل يأخذه عدو لي وعدو له وألقيت عليك محبة مني ولتصنع على عيني – طه 39
4-	كملحوظة فأن أبنت شعيب عندما أخبرت أباها عن موسى قالت عنه المصري ( التوراة ) وهذا يدل على أن لغة موسى كانت المصرية ومعرفة أبنت شعيب للغة يدل على أنها كانت تتكلم نفس اللغة مع اختلاف اللهجة وبهذا تكون التوراة قد أنزلت باللغة المصرية القديمة .
5-	من المعلوم أن التوراة اعيد كتابها بعد سنين طويلة وهنا اعتقد أنه يوجد خطأ من الذى أعاد كتابة التوراة فى الأرض التى أمر فرعون بتخصيصها ليعقوب وأولاده فقد جاء بالتوراة ذكر أن فرعون أمر بسكنهم  لمدينة رعمسيس ومعلوم أن مدينة رعمسيس قد بناها رعمسيس الثاني بعد ذلك بقرون واستعبد فيها اليهود   .فأسكن يوسف أباه وأخوته وأعطاهم ملكاً فى أرض مصر فى أفضل ارض مصر فى أفضل الأرض فى أرض رعمسيس كما أمر فرعون . .( سفر التكوين الإصحاح السابع والأربعون 11 و12 . إلا لو كانت هناك مدينة فى هذا العصر اسمها رعمسيس .
6-	ملحوظة خاصة بأن أصول العبرانيين ليست واحدة بل سلالات مختلفة وأصولهم مندرجة من قوم يدعون الخبيرو وأول ظهور لهم كان فى الألف الثالثة قبل الميلاد ولم تكن لهم لغة خاصة أو جنسية خاصة بل كانوا رحل ويحمل معظمهم أسماء سامية . ثم تدرجوا ووصلوا إلى أن أصبحوا يمثلون طائفة اليهودية وكانوا على اتصال وثيق بالحورانيين ( الهكسوس ) مع عدم وجود ثقافة بينهم وهذا يفسر فى رأى خروج بعض طوائفهم مع الهكسوس .
7-	توجد لوحة ( اسمها ها عبرى ) أى البدوي تصور بدوى يزور مصر فى رحلة سلمية على رأس قافلة فى عصر سونسرت الأول وهو أو عصور التواجد لعناصر من الهكسوس فى مصر وهى الفترة ايضاً التى دخلت فيها أسرة يعقوب مصر ( سليم حسن ج 4 ص 196 ) وانا اميل أن اللوحة تمثل سيدنا  يعقوب لا سيدنا ابراهيم كما قال بعض المؤرخين ,
8-	أرجع سليم حسن معاصرة سيدنا إبراهيم عليه السلام فى عصر الأسرة الثانية عشر 2000-1787 .
9-	لاحظت بعض كلمات كثيرة مكتوبة بنفس الطريقة التى كتبت بها التوراة بعد ذلك فى عصر أمنمحات الأول 2000/1970 والذى كان وزيراً فى عهد منتوحتب الرابع قبل تقلد مقاليد السلطة .فقد لاحظت كلمات مثل شخصية المخلص المنتظر التى أطلقت على أمنمحات الأول مؤسس الأسرة الثامنة عشر ومثل تجلى الإله للشعب  وظهور بئر للمياه فى سيناء واختفائها عن أعين الناس جميعاً إلا أمنمحات الأول وكذا أسطورة الغزالة التى قال أنها أوحى له بها من السماء . ومن هذا اقول أن اليهود كانوا متواجدين بقوة فى هذه الفترة وأن المصريين تأثروا بثقافتهم والعكس صحيح.
10-	بأجراء بعض الحسابات اعتمادا على التواريخ الموجودة ولو أن بعضها متداخل فأنا اقول أنه إذا لم يكن مرنبتاح فأنه يكون أمنحتب الثالث والد اخناتون 1405-1370 ق.م حيث أن وفاته كانت غامضة ولو انه لم يرد ما يدل على انه فرعون الخروج ولكن كان للسحر شأن كبير فى عهده .
11-	 اخناتون له مزامير تتوافق تماماً مع وصايا موسى وقد يكونوا قد تربوا مع بعضهم فى مدرسة واحدة ولو أن بعض المؤرخين قالوا أن اخناتون هو فرعون الخروج وانا اشك كثيراً فى هذا لأن الثابت أنه مات فى قصره .
12-	إذا كان اليهود خرجوا فى عصر أمنحتب الثالث 1405-1370 ق.م فأنى أرجح أن بعضهم عاد إلى مصر وظلوا بها حتى طردهم مرنبتاح .
13-	هناك رأى يشير أن تحتمس الثالث البن غير الشرعى لتحتمس الأول هو فرعون الخروج 
رابعاً منطقة الخروج والعبور :اميل إلى أن اليهود ام يعبروا البحر الأحمر وأنما عبروا بحيرة قارون أو بحر يوسف وهناك غرق فرعون بجنوده واعتقد أن الجنود لم يكونوا جيش مصر كاملاً  حيث جمع فرعون جنوده على عجل للحاق باليهود الذين خرجوا تحت جناح الظلام ولحقهم فى الصباح واعتقد أن جنود فرعون كانوا هم حرسه الخاص . 
ثم أننا يجب ألا ننسى أن النيل كان له مسار قديم غير مساره الحالى وأدلل على ذلك بلوحة اسمها شط الرجال سليم حسن ج4 ص 63 ووداى شط الرجال يقع على حافة الصحراء الغربية على بعد 35 كيلو جنوب أدفو وعلى بعد 4 كيلو متر شمال جبل السلسلة وعلى بعد أمتار من فوهة هذا الوادى كان يوجد محط لصيادى  ما قبل التاريخ قبل تحول البقعة لصحراء وكان ذلك فى العصر الذى كان النيل فيه لا يزال يجرى شرق جبل السلسلة .  وقد قال بعض المؤرخين ان العبور كان عن طريق بحيرة المنزلة .[/B].
وقد ورد بالتوراة فى سفر الخروج الإصحاح الخامس عشر انهم عبروا لمنطقة اسمها إيلم وفى الإصحاح السابع عشر انهم رحلوا من إيلم إلى برية سين التى بين إيلم وسيناء لفو كانوا عبروا البحر الأحمر لكانوا فى سيناء مباشرة .
أنتظر رأى فرعون طيبة ومن يريد أن يشرفنا من السادة الأعضاء

----------


## ابن طيبة

لوحة الاسطورة
لوحة اسرائيل
(3)


و ما زلنا نتابع حديثنا عن اسطورة لوحة اسرائيل
5- لم يذكر لنا النص من قريب او بعيد انهم كانوا من نزلاء فلسطين و هناك نص مؤرخ من العام الثامن من حكم رمسيس الثاني جاء فيه التعبير الجغرافي يزري(ل) الذي كان يطلق علي منطقة جنوب فينيقية (سوريا) و هذا التعبير قريب الصلة بكلمة يزريل علي لوحة مرنبتاح (يلاحظ وجود مخصص العصا المعقوفة و الجبل معا في نهاية الكلمة)
و علي ذلك فان كلمة يزريل yezreel (مرج بن عامر في شرق شمال جبال الكرمل) يقصد بها سكان هذه المناطق و لا يقصد بها كما فهم او فسره اغلب علماء الدراسات المصرية بكلمة او اسم (اسرائيل) و مما يعزز هذا الراي هو ما جاء في نهاية الفقرة (وخارو اصبحت ارملة لمصر) و كما نعلم ان كلمة خارو يقصد بها جنوب فينيقية  و جزء من فلسطين فان ذلك يؤكد ان المقصود هنا بكلمة يزريل هم قبائل سهل جزريل الذي ارادوا ان يحتكو بجيوش الملك مرنبتاح فانزل بهم اشد العقاب و اذا نظرنا الي ترتيب ذكر مدن الساحل علي لوحة مرنبتاح نجده يذكر كنعان و عسقلون و جزر و ينعم ويبدو ان جيوش الملك بعد ان اخضعت مدن الساحل اتجهت الي الناحية الشرقية الشمالية من سهول فلسطين لاخضاع القبائل هناك الذين ربما تعرضوا لسبل التجارة المصرية  و الدليل علي ذلك ان نهاية النص تخبرنا ( و بالنسبة لاي من اقوام الرحل الخارجين عن الطاعة فانه سوف يقضي عليه بواسطة ملك مصر)
و تختلف قبائل سهل يزريل عن جماعات البدو المتعددة التي كانت تغطي جنوب فلسطين و تغير علي الحدود الشرقية لمصر مثل العابيرو و الشاسو و البديوشو و قد فرق الكاتب المصري في نصوص الدولة الحديثة بين هذه القبائل خارج حدود مصر الشرقية فهي قبائل رحل ففي رسالة لاحد قواد الحامية علي الحدود الشرقية يقول: (( انتهينا من السماح لقبائل الساشو (البدو) بتخطي قلعة مرنبتاح التي في ثيكو حتي بحيرات بيتوم-مرنبتاح التي في ثيكو ليظلوا هم و قطعانهم احياء بفضل احسان فرعون الشمس المشرقة علي كل ارض))
 6-   و كما ذكرنا من قبل ان هناك تعبير جغرافي يزريل قريب الصلة من كلمة يزريل ظهر مرة واحدة في نص من عهد رمسيس الثاني و كان يطلق علي المنطقة جنوب فينيقية ثم ظهر التعبير الجغرافي يزريل مرة اخري في نص مرنبتاح للدلالة علي القبائل او الاقوام التي تعيش سهل يزريل
في شرق شمال جبال الكرمل و لم يظهر اي من التعبيرين في المصادر التاريخية او الاثرية المصرية من العصور اللاحقة مما يشير الي ان هذا التعبير كان يطلق في هذه الفترة علي قبائل سهل جزريل الذين عاقبهم الملك و لم يعد له بذرة اي ان الحديث هنا ينطبق علي سهل كانت به زراعة فخربت و ان
المنطقة اصابها عقاب شديد علي الرغم من ان النص لم يذكر السبب الحقيقي وراء معاقبة هذه الجماعة او السكان
7- الواقع ان اسم اسرائيل لم يرد الا في مصادر التوراة في منتصف القرن التاسع قبل الميلاد حين ذكر ان ميشع ملك مؤاب حارب مع اسرائيل
8- ان نص لوحة انتصارات مرنبتاح و امنحتب الثالث ليس له صلة علي الاطلاق باحداث الخروج و ذلك لاننا نعلم ان الظروف التي مهدت للخروج و اسبابه
معروفة في ايات القران الكريم و كذلك المعجزة التي وقعت خلال الخروج فكلمة خروج او خرج او طرد لم ترد في نص اللوحة بالنسبة لقبائل
سهل يزريل و لم يذكر النص كذلك اي تتبع للملك لهذه القبائل من داخل الحدود المصرية و لم يذكر النص اي معجزة حدثت
9- عثر علي اسم الملك مرنبتاح علي اكثر من اثر في شبه جزيرة سيناء و جزر وراس الشمرا مما يدل علي نشاطه و اهتمامه 
بتلك المناطق
10- هناك حقيقة هامة و هي ان ايات القران الكريم تؤكد لنا ان فرعون غرق هو ومن معه ثم امر الله عز و جل ان ترفع جثته مصداقا
لقوله تعالي : (فليوم ننجيك ببدنك لتكون لمن خلفك ايه)  و جاء في سفر الخروج بالعهد القديم (ان ملك مصر قد مات و تنهد بنو اسرائل)
و الان كيف يكون مرنبتاح هو فرعون الخروج طالما انه قام بحملته علي فلسطين في العام الرابع او الخامس من فترة حكمه
هذا ما ينص عليه كاتب لوحة الاسطورة انها اورخت في العام الخامس من حكم الملك مرنبتاح فلو انه غرق لما ذكر اسمه علي بردية
انستاسي رقم 6 و المؤرخة بالعام الثامن من حكمه كما ان لدينا اثارا مؤرخة بالعام العاشر من حكم مرنبتاح و اذا كان الملك قد
غرق في اعقاب طرد بني اسرائيل لم قيل له في السطر الثامن و العشرون (معطي الحياة مثل رع يوميا) 
12- اخيرا ان مدة حكم مرنبتاح كانت مدة حكم قصيرة نسبيا فقد حكم حوالي عشر سنوات او اكثر بقليل و عندما تولي الحكم
كان كبيرا في السن و علي الرغم من كبر سنه الا انه كان خبيرا في شئون السياسة الخارجية و يشعر بالخطر الذي كان
يهدد حدود مصر و يبدوا ان تاثير مرنبتاح علي ابه العجوز كان كبيرا و كان هو الموجه الحقيقي للسياسة الخارجية للبلاد و لهذا
فان احتمال الخروج في عهده مع الظروف التي مهدت له لا يمكن ان يحدث خلال هذه الفترة القصيرة من الحكم و علي ذلك فهو ليس فرعون الخروج
و بناء علي ذلك ايضا فان تسجيل احداث الخروج بما فيها من وقائع و تفاصيل و معجزات يحتاج الي مئات الاسطر و ربما الي اكثر من
مائة لوحة مثل الوح الذي نقش عليه نص انتصار مرنبتاح
و لهذا فلا يجب الاعتماد علي جملة قصيرة في فقرة تحتمل التاويل للادلاء باراء كبيرة و الربط بينها و بين حدث ديني تاريخي هام مثل
حادث الخروج و تخيل معي قيام دولة قبل قيامها الفعلي باربعة قرون تقريبا يتعارض مع حقائق التاريخ و الاثار
هذا ما اردت ان اذكره من حقائق بالنسبة للفقرة التي جاءت علي لوحة انتصارات امنحتب الثالث و مرنبتاح و ما اثارته هذه الفقرة من اراء
اما ان لنا ان نعيد تسمية لوحة الاسطورة (لوحة اسرائيل) المزعومة و التي حاولوا الصاق اسم اسرائيل بفرعونين من اعظم فراعين الاسرة
الثامنة عشر و ما كان الهدف من كل ذلك انا لست ممن يؤمنون بنظرية المؤامرة و لكن هل عند اي من الاخوة الاعضاء تفسير
و الحقيقة واضحة وضوح الشمس ليست هناك اي صلة ما بين رمسيس الثاني او ابنه مرنبتاح باسرائيل او بني اسرائيل
و لم يقم اليهود ببناء مدينتي (فيثوم) و (بي رمسيس) المزعومتين كيف قاموا بتلفيق ذلك في التوراة و هل يهتم المولي عز و جل
بمثل هذه التفاصيل الدقيقة و اسامي المدن التي عبرو بها اثناء خروجهم من مصر لا وربي انهم ليكذبون
ارجوا اخواني الافاضل و ان تكونوا معي قد توصلتوا الي الحقيقة الخاصة بلوحة اسرائيل
استاذي الفاضل سيد ابراهيم انتهي بحمد الله اول مبحث في الفصل الاول من كتاب فرعون موسي بين الحقيقة والخيال
اما المبحث الثاني فعن النظريات الاخري الخاصة بفراعين اخر يعتبرهم البعض هم فرعون موسي ولنا عود انشاء الله مع فرعون موسي
 الوليد بن مصعب زوج اسيا بنت مزاحم ملكة مصر
اما الفصل الثاني فيتناول حادثة الخروج
و الفصل الثالث يتناول تاصيل المشكلة و تحديد الفترة التي من المحتمل عاش فيها موسي عليه السلام
اخي الفاضل احمد المليجي ارجو منك ان تراجع كل الايات  التي وردت عن فرعون موسي و بني اسرائيل و منتظر ردك بعدها
هل هو فرعون واحد ام فرعونين اثنين ساعدني في تاصيل المشكلة و شكرا لك
استاذي الفاضل سيد ابراهيم ارجو ان اكون قد حللت احد المشاكل الخاص بموضوعنا و عندي شبه يقين اننا سوف نتوصل لحل
في نهاية موضوعنا هذا انشاء الله و نتقابل قريبا مع الفرعون وليد بن مصعب
دمت بخير استاذي الفاضل

----------


## ابن طيبة

[COLOR="White"][SIZE=5]


> [B][RIGHT]أنتظر رأى فرعون طيبة ومن يريد أن يشرفنا من السادة الأعضاء



استاذي الفاضل سيد ابراهيم اسف لانني لم اقرا هذه المداخلة الخاصة بك قبل ان اكتب الجزء الاخير من اسطورة لوحة اسرائيل اما الملخص التي اوردته سيادتكم فكان قمة في الاتقان و يتوافق مع كثيرا من الاحداث الشائعة بين جمهرة كبيرة من علماء الدراسات المصرية القديمة و لكن اسمح لي سيدي باستبعاد ما جاء في نصوص التوراة عن قصة فرعون موسي و احداث الخروج لان من خط هذه الاحداث كان و ثيق الصلة بمؤرخ اليهود الاول يوسيفوس (27-93ميلادية) و الذي كتب تاريخ العالم و الحضارات القديمة من ناحية علاقة اليهود بمختلف الشعوب و الحضارات القديمة و خص جزءا كبيرا لتاريخ مصر و تاريخ اليهود في كل من الفانتين و تانيس و الاسكندرية في مختلف العصور من الدول الوسطي حتي عهد الرومان
هل تلاحظ معي سيدي ان الموضوع بدا يتضح خطوة بعد خطوة و اصبحنا ناخذ بالوقائع و الاسانيد الاثرية و عمل مقارنات بين التوراة و القران و النصوص الاثرية الباقية اذا نحن علي الدرب الصحيح
و لكن ما راي سيادتكم بعرض قصة بني اسرائيل كما وردت بالتوراة و عرضها كما وردت بالقران الكريم ثم اجراء المقارنة لنستبعد ما هو غير صحيح كما ورد بالتوراة
بدات اشعر سيدي ان الموضوع اصبح خلوا الا من سيادتك و من الاستاذ احمد المليجي و مني و لا احد اخر يريد ان يشاركنا و لو بمعلومة متواضعة
دمت بخير استاذي الفاضل شرفني انك في المداخلة قبل الاخيرة دعوتني بالصديق انه لمما يشرفني سيدي ان اكون صديقا لسيادتك

----------


## أحمد المليجي

> استاذي الفاضل سيد ابراهيم اسف بدات اشعر سيدي ان الموضوع اصبح خلوا الا من سيادتك و من الاستاذ احمد المليجي و مني و لا احد اخر يريد ان يشاركنا و لو بمعلومة متواضعة


دي مش شعور يا استاذ معتز دي حقيقة و دي شىء يحزن بامانة 
بس دي ظاهرة عامة حضرتك لاني للاسف الشديد اكتشفت مؤخرا ان المهتمين بالتاريخ المصري الفرعوني في مصر قلة قليلة و الدليل علي كدة شوف في كام موقع عن التاريخ الفرعوني بالعربي و كام واحد فرنسي و انجليزي بل و بولندي كمان
 :No:

----------


## المفكر

*لا يا إخوة
أنا متابع الموضوع من أوله، بس مش لاقي فعلا حاجه أضيفها ومش عايز أدخل أقطع التسلسل بتاع الموضوع
عموما على ما أتذكر أن مؤرخ  اليهود الذي ذكره فرعون طيبة يوسفوس هو فلافيوس يوسفوس وقد عاش في القرن الأول الميلادي كما ذكروكان يريد الرفع من شأن اليهود لاحتقار الكتاب الإغلايق لهم، فحاول الربط بينهم وبين الهكسوس وزعم على ما أتذكر أنهم خرجوا معا من مصر قبل حرب طروادة بألف سنة، وقد كتب هذا بعد طرد الهكسوس من مصر بألف وثلثمأئة عام تقريبا ومنطقي أن كلامه غير موثوق به
مازلت أتابع الموضوع وأرجو أن تستمروا لأنني فعلا مستمتع به
*

----------


## ميمة اسلام

الاب الكريم والاستاذ الفاضل استاذ سيد ابراهيم 
موضوعك هام وقيم جدا 
ومتابعة معاك الموضوع والردود واسجل اعجابي الشديد بية 
وبجد فية افادة عظيمة وقيمة في المناقشة والمعلومات 
وعلي فكرة انا بحب التاريخ جدا 
وكنت بتمني طول عمري ان ادرسة  بتمعن بس محصلش نصيب 
لكن كتير بستفيد من مواقع التاريخ بس طبعا دة مش مجالي وعشان كدة مش وخد كل اهتمامي 
ومعنديش ما اضيف في الموضوع لاني هنا متلاقية للمعلومة 
لعدم معرفتي الدقيقة 
ومنكم نستفيد 
ودمتم بخير 
في امان الله

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأستاذ الصديق/ فرعون طيبة
مازلت تعطينا الكثير من وقتك وجهدك . اعتقد أننا الأن متفقين على أن مرنبتاح ليس هو فرعون موسى ومتفقين على خطأ الرواية التوراتية فى هذا المجال .
الأستاذ الصديق / احمد المليجى
اشكر استمرارك فى التواجد الفعال معنا

اعترف لكما أصدقائى اننى قد غيرت ما كنت مقتنع به من أن مرنبتاح هو فرعون موسى والفضل يعود اليكم انتم الأثنين وهذا اعتراف منى بذلك

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> *لا يا إخوة
> أنا متابع الموضوع من أوله، بس مش لاقي فعلا حاجه أضيفها ومش عايز أدخل أقطع التسلسل بتاع الموضوع
> عموما على ما أتذكر أن مؤرخ  اليهود الذي ذكره فرعون طيبة يوسفوس هو فلافيوس يوسفوس وقد عاش في القرن الأول الميلادي كما ذكروكان يريد الرفع من شأن اليهود لاحتقار الكتاب الإغلايق لهم، فحاول الربط بينهم وبين الهكسوس وزعم على ما أتذكر أنهم خرجوا معا من مصر قبل حرب طروادة بألف سنة، وقد كتب هذا بعد طرد الهكسوس من مصر بألف وثلثمأئة عام تقريبا ومنطقي أن كلامه غير موثوق به
> مازلت أتابع الموضوع وأرجو أن تستمروا لأنني فعلا مستمتع به
> *


ابنى الحبيب / المفكر
اعلم انك متابع للموضوع يومياً واشكرك

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> الاب الكريم والاستاذ الفاضل استاذ سيد ابراهيم 
> موضوعك هام وقيم جدا 
> ومتابعة معاك الموضوع والردود واسجل اعجابي الشديد بية 
> وبجد فية افادة عظيمة وقيمة في المناقشة والمعلومات 
> وعلي فكرة انا بحب التاريخ جدا 
> وكنت بتمني طول عمري ان ادرسة  بتمعن بس محصلش نصيب 
> لكن كتير بستفيد من مواقع التاريخ بس طبعا دة مش مجالي وعشان كدة مش وخد كل اهتمامي 
> ومعنديش ما اضيف في الموضوع لاني هنا متلاقية للمعلومة 
> لعدم معرفتي الدقيقة 
> ...


ابنتى الفاضة / ميمة اسلام
اسعدتبنى ابنتى العزيزة بمشاركتك وتعليقك الجميل أعشق انا ايضاً التاريخ المصرى فى جميع مراحله . اشكرك كثيراً .

----------


## ابن طيبة

> الأستاذ الصديق/ فرعون طيبة
> مازلت تعطينا الكثير من وقتك وجهدك . اعتقد أننا الأن متفقين على أن مرنبتاح ليس هو فرعون موسى ومتفقين على خطأ الرواية التوراتية فى هذا المجال .
> الأستاذ الصديق / احمد المليجى
> اشكر استمرارك فى التواجد الفعال معنا
> 
> اعترف لكما أصدقائى اننى قد غيرت ما كنت مقتنع به من أن مرنبتاح هو فرعون موسى والفضل يعود اليكم انتم الأثنين وهذا اعتراف منى بذلك


استاذي الفاضل سيد ابراهيم كل كلمة تكتبها تجعلني ملتزما بميثاق مع سيادتك ان نكمل الموضوع الي النهاية و حتي نعرف من هو فرعون موسي و اذا كان موضوع سيادتك دعوة للمناقشة فلنجعله دعوة للمناقشة و كذلك دعوة لمعرفة تاريخنا القديم و ما يحاك عليه من مؤامرات حتي يخرج مثلما يريد المغرضون نعم انها دعوة صريحة لحب تاريخنا بشتي عصوره حتي نتعلم اين كنا و ماذا اصبحنا
شكرا لك سيدي الكريم علي سعة صدرك و طول بالك
و اسمح لي من ان اتقدم بالشكر لاخي المفكر علي استمراره معنا و متابعته للموضوع (هذا الشبل من ذاك الاسد)
و اسمح لي ايضا ان اكون ممتنا لاخي الكريم احمد المليجي لاصراره علي الاستمرار و متابعته الدؤب و التي تظهر مدي عشقه لتاريخنا الذي يجب فعلا ان يعشق
و الان سيدي اسمح لي بعرض نظرية اخري و لا داعي ان نحكم عليها قبل ان نكملها لانها نظرية غريبة جدا
فرعون موسي الوليد بن مصعب
(1)
اولا صاحب هذه النظرية هو الاستاذ خالد نبهان و هو باحث في التاريخ الفرعوني و معظم ما سيرد هو سرد لكتابه فرعون و موسي (دراسة تاريخية عن فرعون و الفراعنة العماليق بمنهج عربي جديد)
لم يحظ ملك في التاريخ القديم بالاهتمام و البحث مثلما حظي_ملك مصر في زمن النبي  موسي- هذا الطاغية الذي ارسل الله اليه نبيين هما موسي و هارون
صحيح ان الاراء اختلفت في تحديد اسم هذا الفرعون اختلافا كبيرا بل و ان الاختلاف كذلك كان في العصر الذي عاشه
و هذه النظرية تستعرض قصة موسي و فرعون بمنهج عربي اعتمادا علي كتابات المؤرخين العرب القدامي و ليس اعتمادا علي المؤرخين اليهود من امثال يوسفس و غيره
و هو ان الفراعنة كانوا من العماليق (عرب الجزيرة) و قصة موسي و فرعون لم تحدث في الدلتا او الصعيد (مصر حاليا) و انما حدثت في منطقة سبه الجزيرة العربية التي كانت منذ القدم جزءا لا يتجزا من مصر 
و بدارسة التاريخ نجد ان البيئة التاريخية للتوراة لم تكن في فلسطين بل كانت في منطقة غرب شبه الجزيرة العربية بمحاذاة البحر الاحمر تحديدا في بلاد السراة بين الطائف و مشارف اليمن
و كثيرا من اساتذة التاريخ المصري يؤكدون ان الجزيرة العربية كانت جزءا لا يتجزا من مصر الفرعونية القديمة و ان الاماكن التي دارت فيها احداث التوراة هي بالتحديد جنوب الجزيرة العربية
و ايا ما كانت احداث القصة قد حدثت في غرب الجزيرة او في جنوبها ففي النهاية سنري انها حدثت بالفعل في الجزيرة العربية_ هذا رائه و ليس رائي- و اذا صح هذا الافتراض فلابدو ان يكون فرعون عربيا
و قد يبدو ابعاد هذا الافتراض غريبا و غير مالوف للقاريء و ما سيلي هو اجابة لهذا السؤال الشائك و الصعب و هو من هو فرعون؟
و هل كان عربيا؟
و اين دفن هذا الملك الجبار؟
و ما هو شكل المقبرة الذي دفن فيها؟
و هل بدنه مازال محفوظا الي الان؟
و الاجابات عن كل هذه الاسئلة سوف نجدها في المقالة التاية انشاء الله

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أستاذى الحبيب أ.سيد إبراهيم
حاضر للمتابعة والإستفادة
وكنت أتمنى لو كان لدى معلومات بصدد هذا الموضوع
وإن شاء الله أستفيد كثيرا من المعلومات المطروحة
وكل الشكر لحضرتك ولكل من ساهم بمعلومات مفيدة حول هذه القضية
 :f:

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*




ما شاء الله بحث طويل ومفيد 

سأقوم بالبحث فيه أولا ثم اقوم بالرد ان شاء الله 

تسلم ايدك أخى الحبيب أ / سيد 

ربنا ما يحرمنا من جهدك وعطائك 

بارك الله فيك 
ولا تنس ذكر الله 

لا اله الا الله 
محمد رسول الله 

جزاك الله خيرا*

----------


## totatoty

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
استاذى الفاضل سيد ابراهيم 
 الموضوع مفيد جدا وجديد وبصراحه اول مره اسمع عنه 
وسوف اتابع الردود كلها باذن الله ولى عوده 
شكرا لسيادتك على مجهودك

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> استاذي الفاضل سيد ابراهيم كل كلمة تكتبها تجعلني ملتزما بميثاق مع سيادتك ان نكمل الموضوع الي النهاية و حتي نعرف من هو فرعون موسي و اذا كان موضوع سيادتك دعوة للمناقشة فلنجعله دعوة للمناقشة و كذلك دعوة لمعرفة تاريخنا القديم و ما يحاك عليه من مؤامرات حتي يخرج مثلما يريد المغرضون نعم انها دعوة صريحة لحب تاريخنا بشتي عصوره حتي نتعلم اين كنا و ماذا اصبحنا
> شكرا لك سيدي الكريم علي سعة صدرك و طول بالك
> و اسمح لي من ان اتقدم بالشكر لاخي المفكر علي استمراره معنا و متابعته للموضوع (هذا الشبل من ذاك الاسد)
> و اسمح لي ايضا ان اكون ممتنا لاخي الكريم احمد المليجي لاصراره علي الاستمرار و متابعته الدؤب و التي تظهر مدي عشقه لتاريخنا الذي يجب فعلا ان يعشق
> و الان سيدي اسمح لي بعرض نظرية اخري و لا داعي ان نحكم عليها قبل ان نكملها لانها نظرية غريبة جدا
> فرعون موسي الوليد بن مصعب
> (1)
> اولا صاحب هذه النظرية هو الاستاذ خالد نبهان و هو باحث في التاريخ الفرعوني و معظم ما سيرد هو سرد لكتابه فرعون و موسي (دراسة تاريخية عن فرعون و الفراعنة العماليق بمنهج عربي جديد)
> لم يحظ ملك في التاريخ القديم بالاهتمام و البحث مثلما حظي_ملك مصر في زمن النبي  موسي- هذا الطاغية الذي ارسل الله اليه نبيين هما موسي و هارون
> ...


الأستاذ الفاضل / فرعون طيبة
اشكرك شكر جزيل على كلماتك الرقيقة . صديقى العزيز شوقتنا لنعرف الوليد ابن مصعب

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> أستاذى الحبيب أ.سيد إبراهيم
> حاضر للمتابعة والإستفادة
> وكنت أتمنى لو كان لدى معلومات بصدد هذا الموضوع
> وإن شاء الله أستفيد كثيرا من المعلومات المطروحة
> وكل الشكر لحضرتك ولكل من ساهم بمعلومات مفيدة حول هذه القضية


الأستاذ الفاضل/ احمد ناصر
 اخى احمد مجرد مرورك على الموضوع اسعدنى وزاد من قيمته. اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ما شاء الله بحث طويل ومفيد 
> 
> سأقوم بالبحث فيه أولا ثم اقوم بالرد ان شاء الله 
> 
> ...


الأستاذ الفاضل / اشرف المجاهد
اخى الفاضل اسعدنى مرورك وانا متأكد من أنك ستضيف الكثير للموضوع . اشكرك

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
> استاذى الفاضل سيد ابراهيم 
>  الموضوع مفيد جدا وجديد وبصراحه اول مره اسمع عنه 
> وسوف اتابع الردود كلها باذن الله ولى عوده 
> شكرا لسيادتك على مجهودك


ابنتى العزيزة 
أهلاً ومرحباً بك ابنتى العزيزة . سعيد بك وبكلماتك الطيبة . اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

اثناء بحثى وقع فى يدى بحث لشيخ الأزهر الحالى يؤيد فيه الرواية التوراتية من أن مرنباح هو فرعون الخروج وأن رمسيس الثانى فرعون الألتقاط .وكذلك وجدت بحث عن اليهود وفلسطين يؤيد نفس الرواية وأن كان يخلط بين الفترة التى تواجد فيها سيدنا ابراهيم وسيدنا يعقوب عليهم السلام . حاجة تحير فعلاً

----------


## ابن طيبة

فرعون موسي
)الوليد بن مصعب(
2
*من هم الفراعنة؟
ينقل الهمداني عن محمد بن اسحاق*صاحب السيرة* و هو يتحدث عن اولاد سام بن حام قوله:
"و من ولد دان الفراعنة بمصر و المشهور انهم من العمالقة >العمالقة او العماليق جمع عملاق
و عمليق > منهم الريان بن الوليد و يقال الوليد بن الريان و هو الملك في عهد يوسف الصديق و الوليد بن مصعب
الذي كان في عهد موسي و اليه ارسل"
و قال بن اسحاق عن بعضهم ان فراعنة مصر من ولد دان بن فهلوج بن امراز بن اشود بن سام بن نوح
قال و المشهور انهم من العماليق منهم الريان بن الوليد و الوليد بن مصعب
هل الفراعنة عرب؟
الفراعنة عرب حقيقة سجلها الطبري و رددها المسعودي و اكدها الفراعنة انفسهم في نقوشهم!!!
و متونهم!!! فعند الطبري ولد لسام عابر و عليم و اشوذ و ارفخشد و لاوذ و كان منزله الحرم 
 و كناف مكة المكرمة و لحق بعض ولده بالشام فمنهم كانت العماليق و من العمالقيق الفراعنة
بمصر فالفراعنة من العماليق و لسانهم الذي جبلوا عليه لسان عربي 
فرعون؟*اسمه (ظلما بن قومس) و قيل كان من العرب من (بلي) و كان ابرش قصيرا يطأ في لحيته
ملكها(اي مصر) خمسمائة عام ثم غرقه الله و اهلكه و هو الوليد بن مصعب
فرعون اسم علم لمن ملك من العمالقة*ذهب الزمخشري الي ان فرعون اسم علم لمن ملك العمالقة كقيصر لملك الروم و كسري لملك الفرس
و لعتو الفراعنة اشتقوا تفرعن اذا عتي و تجبر يقال ان اسمه الوليد بن مصعب و ذهبت اراء اخري
الي انه اسم رجل و دللت علي ذلك باقتران ذكره الدائم باسمي هامان و قارون ووقوعه بينهما احيانا
في السرد و هو الراجح و ازيد هنا ان الملك المصري الذي كان يوسف عليه السلام وزيرا
في عهده كان يلقب بالملك كما اخبرنا بذلك القران الكريم و كذا في اثار المصريين دائما
ما يلقب الجالس علي العرش بالملك فكيف يكون فرعون اذن صفة و ليست اسما
قال بن وصيف شاه "و انما قيل له فرعون لانه اكثر القتل"
لكن ماذا يقول لسان العرب عن فرعون؟
نجد في مادة الفرعنة : فرعن الفرعنة الكبر و التجبر و فرعون كل من ملك دهره
قال القرطبي: و عندي ان فرعون هذا العلم اعجمي و لذلك لم يصرف
قال الجوهري: فرعون لقب الوليد بن مصعب ملك مصر و كل عات فرعون و العتاه : الفراعنة و قد
تفرعن و هو ذو فرعنة اي دهاء و تكبر 
و قيل الفرعون بلغة القبط "التمساح"
العلاقة بين اسم فرعون و التمساح*
"سبك"sbek يعني اسم المعبود هذا المعبود في اللغة المصرية القديمة "التمساح" مركز عبادته
كان في ما عرفه الاغريق باسم "كروكوديلوبوليس" "مدينة التمساح" كان ربا من ارباب الماء نبع الماء
من عرقه و هو الذي جعل العشب اخضر
و يقول هيرودوت ان المصريين في عصره كانوا يطلقون علي الرب " س ب ك" اسما اخر
هو "خمساي" و هذا في الواقع تحريف للمصرية "م س ح" او "م س ح و" كما يقرر عالم اللغة المصرية القديمة بدج=تمساح و
"م س ح ت" انثي التمساح و "م س ح":ذبح او قطع او قسم فاين هذا من العربية
اها العربية ذاتها في جذرها "مسح" و من دلالاته قطع ، ضرب، قتل (فطفق مسحا بالسوق و الاعناق) اي:قطعا و ضربا للسيقان و الرقاب
و منه الماسح اي القاتل و هذا شان التمساح و التمسح و التمساح من الرجال : المارد القوي و الخبيث
و في النهاية تبدو ثمة علاقة و ثيقة بين معني التمساح "سبك" و معني لقب فرعون "اكثر القتل"
و نجد في لسان العرب افرع بفلان اي اخذ فقتل فهل نفهم من ذلك ان الجذر العربي "فارع" هو اصل لقب فرعون؟
* العلاقة بين الحية و اللقب فرعون
ان لقب فرعون من الممكن ان ينطق هكذا : ف (مكسورة) -رع -عا-ون
و معناه :
ف= معني الرمز الهيروغليفي "حية قرناء" افعي
في المصرية:ft= حنش او افعي
fy"ف ي" في الكتابة الديموطيقية=افعي
رع= اله الشمس و يوصف رع بانه الواحد الذي يعلو
عا= و تترجم في العادة بانها تعني:العظيم او الكبير great
و لكن باحث هو مارسيل كوهن يرجعها الي العربية بمعني "عال" اي مرتفع و هو لفظ يتفق تماما مع طبيعة قصر الملك 
المرتفع البناء و لا يبعد عن معني العظمة و الكبر فاذا انتبهنا الي ان اواخر الحروف في عدد وافر من الكلمات كثيرا
ما يهمل او يؤكل في اللغة المصرية القديمة و انه لا وجود للام في الرموز الهيروغليفية و هي كثيرا ما تبدل همزة 
عرفنا ان كلمة "عال" هي المقصودة في هذا المقام و قد تعرضت هذه الكلمة للتحريف في عدد من اللغات في المنطقة
من هذا العرض الموجز للقب فرعون في تطوره التاريخي و تركيبه اللغوي يتبين لنا انه اسم عروبي صميم
ون wn= الوجود المقدس/الحرم
لكن تنبغي الاشارة الي ان "ون" في المصرية تدل علي الوجود المقدس او المبارك و نري ان المعني الحقيقي ل"ون" هو الرب او الاله
و علي ذلك يكون معني اللقب فرعون هو الرب او الاله الاعلي للسماء او الارض
الطريف ان صورة الارنب هذه اداة رمزية للتعبير عن صوتين هجائيين يؤديان معني في نمط الكتابة الهيروغليفية
و ذلك لاشتراك اللفظ بين "ون" تعني ارنب و "ون" تعني الوجود
بقيت الاشارة الي ان هناك فرق بين فرعون و فرعا او برعا 
فرعون: كان الملك في زمن النبي موسي
فرعا او برعا: معناه الحرفي البيت الكبير او البيت المرتفع اي القصر
و لكن يثور السؤال هل الوليد من اسماء الفراعنة هذا ما سنعرفه بالتفصيل في المداخلة التالية
للحديث بقية و ارجو الا اكون قد اطلت
استاذي الفاضل سيد ابراهيم ما راي سيادتك في هذا الطرح هل فيه ظل من الحقيقة
الاخ احمد المليجي ما رايك في النظرية الجديدة 
دام الجميع بخير

----------


## omferas

تسجيل حضور ولي عودة بروية
موضوع يستحق الوقفة

----------


## أحمد المليجي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اولا انا لا اعلم ما هم الاساس العلمي الذي علي اساسة بني مؤلف الكتاب هذة النظرية المكتظة بالاخطاء العلمية التي تعتبر من الثوابت في علم المصريات (التاريخ الفرعوني)
هو يقول ان احداث القصة دارت في ارض الجزيرة العربية و انها كانت من ضمن اراضي مصر ؟
الم يذكر في القران بالنص لبني اسرائيل اهبطوا مصر و ذلك في سورة البقرة

*وَإِذْ قُلْتُمْ يَا مُوسَى لَنْ نَصْبِرَ عَلَى طَعَامٍ وَاحِدٍ فَادْعُ لَنَا رَبَّكَ يُخْرِجْ لَنَا مِمَّا تُنْبِتُ الْأَرْضُ مِنْ بَقْلِهَا وَقِثَّائِهَا وَفُومِهَا وَعَدَسِهَا وَبَصَلِهَا قَالَ أَتَسْتَبْدِلُونَ الَّذِي هُوَ أَدْنَى بِالَّذِي هُوَ خَيْرٌ اهْبِطُوا مِصْرًا فَإِنَّ لَكُمْ مَا سَأَلْتُمْ وَضُرِبَتْ عَلَيْهِمُ الذِّلَّةُ وَالْمَسْكَنَةُ وَبَاءُوا بِغَضَبٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا يَكْفُرُونَ بِآَيَاتِ اللَّهِ وَيَقْتُلُونَ النَّبِيِّينَ بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ ذَلِكَ بِمَا عَصَوْا وَكَانُوا يَعْتَدُونَ (61) سورة البقرة*

لقد ذكر القرآن مصر لم يقل نجد او الحجاز او الجزيرة العربية ثم شىء اخر هل هذة الانواع من الحصول كانت تزرع في صحراء الجزيرة او بمعني اخر هل عرفت ارض الجزيرة من الاصل الزراعة ؟

نقطة اخري و هي مصر علي مر العصور و الازمنة و هي محددة الحدود فغربا ليبيا "حيث كانت قبائل الليبو"  و من الجنوب ارض النوبة حتي حدود السودان و كانت يطلق عليها بلاد كوش و غربا سوريا و الشام حيث الحيثيين
و اكبر رقعة حصلت عليها مصر كانت في عهد تحتمس حيث الشلال الثالث جنوبا و الي نهر الفرات شرقا و لم تدوم هذة الاراضي خاضعة لمصر لفترة طويلة

*اما عن كلمة فرعون و تطورها :* تطور اللغة الفرعونية تم اساسا علي يد الفراعنة انفسهم فعلي سبيل المثال كلمة "اخت" و التي تعني الافق و التي استخدمت فيما بعد علي انها تعني مقبرة لانها وجدت منقوشة علي هرم خوفو " اخت – خوفو" ... و ايضا كلمة "نتر" و التي  ترجمت فيما بعد علي انها تعني آله و هي في الاصل تعني الشخص او الكاهن القائم في حالة العبادة  . و من المعروف ان العديد من الاشياء تطورت في عهد الدولة الحديثة (من بداية الاسرة ال 18) مثل الفنون و طرق النحت و الرسم اي ان هذة التطورات ليست بشىء غريب علي اللغة فكلمة فرعون لم تدخل الا مع بداية الاسرة ال 18 و بعض العلماء يخص بها تحتمس الثالث (كتاب طيبة لتشارلز نيمس) اي انة اول من استخدمها و هي في الاصل (بر – عا) اي القصر الكبير

*تصحيح :* رع ليس اله الشمس و لم يطلق علية هكذا اطلاقا انما الشمس هي التي تصور علي انها رع  و ترمز الية و ليست اي شمس انما هي شمس الظهيرة التي تكون في منتصف السماء تماما للدلالة علي قمة الانتصار و لذلك نجد ان الشمس ايضا يطلق علية "خبري" و لكن في الصباح الباكر و في المساء تكون "اتوم" اما عن الاله الواحد فهو رب الارباب الذي نسبت فيما بعد صفاتة "لآتوم" (و هذا شىء اخر تماما بس مش عاوزين نخرج عن الموضوع الاصلي)

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأستاذ / فرعون طيبة
الأستاذ / احمد المليجى
اعتذر لتأخرى لعطل فى النت فى جهازى . لن استطيع الرد سريعاً فالموضوع يحتاج لقرأة بتمعن أعتذر لتأخرى ولحين اصلاح النت سيكون دخولى خفيفاً . دمتم بخير أنت والأخوة المشاركين .

----------


## ابن طيبة

اخي الفاضل احمد المليجي صبرا فان الكاتب يعتمد علي كتابات المؤرخين العرب القدامي كما ان النظرية رغم غرابتها و رغم اني لا استصيغها مثلك تماما الا انها لاتخلو من مفارقات غريبة جدا تكاد تقترب من الحقيقة الا اني بالطبع جمعت كل الادلة لاقوض اركانها

----------


## ابن طيبة

> الأستاذ / فرعون طيبة
> الأستاذ / احمد المليجى
> اعتذر لتأخرى لعطل فى النت فى جهازى . لن استطيع الرد سريعاً فالموضوع يحتاج لقرأة بتمعن أعتذر لتأخرى ولحين اصلاح النت سيكون دخولى خفيفاً . دمتم بخير أنت والأخوة المشاركين .


استاذي الفاضل سيد ابراهيم منظرين عودتك بفارغ الصبر و كل ما يهمنا هو تواجدك معنا اما بخصوص هذه النظرية فمع المداخلات التالية سوف يتضح غموض النظرية التي قام اخي احمد المليجي باول رد عليها و كان رده فيه من الوجاهة الشيء الكثير
و لكن ما سوف ياتي من اكمال للنظريةسوف يضعنا امام حقائق غاية في الغرابة
اتمني ان يتم اصلاح النت لديك بسرعة كبيرة حتي تمتعنا بمداخلاتك الرائعة

----------


## Dragon Shadow

كنت أعلم مسبقاً أن الصديق العزيز الأستاذ سيد إبراهيم طروحه وأفكارة زاخرة بالعلم والمعلومات والإفادة للجميع ، وعندما دخلت هذا الموضوع الثري كنت أظن أنني أستطيع الإضافة لما جاء فيه ، فوجدت أنني أقرأ لأتعلم من الجميع وعلمت مدى جهلي بالتاريخ لما جاء بهذا الموضوع من معلومات قيمة ، سواء من الأستاذ سيد إبراهيم أو من مداخلات الآخرين الثرية ولن أبالغ إن قلت أن هذا الموضوع بمداخلاته الثرية موسوعي وأمراً يدعو للفخر ....
تحياتي وتقديري للجميع 
 :f:

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> تسجيل حضور ولي عودة بروية
> موضوع يستحق الوقفة


سيدتى الفاضلة . اهلاً وفى أنتظار ما ستجودين فى هذا البحث

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> كنت أعلم مسبقاً أن الصديق العزيز الأستاذ سيد إبراهيم طروحه وأفكارة زاخرة بالعلم والمعلومات والإفادة للجميع ، وعندما دخلت هذا الموضوع الثري كنت أظن أنني أستطيع الإضافة لما جاء فيه ، فوجدت أنني أقرأ لأتعلم من الجميع وعلمت مدى جهلي بالتاريخ لما جاء بهذا الموضوع من معلومات قيمة ، سواء من الأستاذ سيد إبراهيم أو من مداخلات الآخرين الثرية ولن أبالغ إن قلت أن هذا الموضوع بمداخلاته الثرية موسوعي وأمراً يدعو للفخر ....
> تحياتي وتقديري للجميع


الصديق العزيز / الأستاذ ابراهيم
اشكرك على مشاركتك وكلماتك الجميلة . اى موضوع تشارك فيه تزيده ثراً . دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأساتذة الأفاضل 
احمد المليجى
فرعون طيبة
يا اصدقائى أنا سعيد بكم وفخور بأن منتدانا به أناس بهذا الفكر الراقى . لعطل النت فى المنزل فقد تفرغت لأبحث عن معلومات عن الوليد بن مصعب فلم أجد إلا معلومة غريبة تشبه قصص كليلة ودمنة :

(( مات المللك وأختلف أولاده فيمن يرث اباه . قرروا الأستعانة بأول من يدخل البلد من الغرباء ليحكم بينهم . أول من حضر كان يمتطى حماره فضايفوه وقالوا له أحكم من يستحق أن يكون الملك فقال أرى أن أأمر نفسى عليكم . وهكذا صار الوليد بن مصعب ملكاً )) أمر غريب حقاً 
أوؤيد ما جاء بمشاركة الأستاذ / احمد المليجى ولن نستعجل وفى أنتظار ما سيجود به الأستاذ / فرعون طيبة

من الغرائب إيضاً ما خرج عن التاريخ والدين وانا ارفضه . أن سيدنا موسى كان مصرياً وأن أمه الحقيقية هى حتشبسوت وقد انجبته من غير زواج,انها وضعته فى قارب صغير أمام القصر ليراه الخدم ويحضروه وحتى يعود لحضنها مرة أخرى وقد كان وتربى فى حضن امه حتشبسوت . غريبة مش كده .

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأستاذ / فرعون طيبة
شوقتنا ثم تركتنا . ارجو ان تكون بخير

----------


## ابن طيبة

> الأستاذ / فرعون طيبة
> شوقتنا ثم تركتنا . ارجو ان تكون بخير


استاذي الفاضل سيد ابراهيم احمد الله عز وجل علي الصحة و العافية و اشكر سيادتك جزيل الشكر علي سؤالك و لكني سيدي الفاضل في الاقصر الان في مهمة عمل لثلاثة ايام و سوف اعوداليوم الجمعة انشاءالله الي القاهرة و كنت قد نسيت الديسك الخاص ببحث فرعون موسي  في القاهرة
فارجو من سيادتك المعذرة علي تاخري و غدا انشاء الله علي وعد مع سيادتك بتكملة قصة الوليد بن مصعب
ارجو ان يكون النت قد تم اصلاحه لديك
كما ارجو من سيادتك ابداء رأيك الشخصي في موضع لي في قاعة المناقشات بعنوان اساطير يجب ان تمحي من التاريخ و موضوع اللغة الهيروغليفية دعوة للتعلم
دمت بخير استاذي الفاضل

----------


## ابن طيبة

الوليد بن مصعب
فرعون موسي3

هل الوليد من اسماء الفراعنة؟

حدثنا ابو المغيرة حدثنا ابن عياش قال حدثني الاوزعي و غيره عن الزهري عن سعيد بن المسيب عن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه قال: و لد للأخي ام سلمة
زوج النبي صلي الله عليه و سلم غلام فسموه الوليد فقال النبي صلي الله عليه و سلم سميتموه باسماء فراعنتكم ليكونن في هذه الامة رجل يقال له الوليد لهو شر
علي هذه الامة من فرعون لقومه
و يذكر بن منظور انه: " في الحديث انه (اي النبي) دخل علي ام سلمة و عندها غلام يسمي الوليد فقال النبي: اتخذتم الوليد حنانا غيرو اسمه"
اي تتعطفون علي هذا الاسم فتحبونه و في روايه انه من اسماء الفراعنة (اللسان،مادة:حنن) 
و في مواطن اخري كثيرة عند الاخباريين و المؤرخين العرب المسلمين يتردد اسم "الوليد" باعتباره من اسماء الفراعنة فلماذا "الوليد" بالذات
الجواب يكمن في ان هذه الكلمة ليست الا المرادف العربي لكلمتين اخريين تدخلان في القاب ملوك
مصر الاقدمين بشكل يكاد يكون متواترا حتي لا يكاد يخلو لقب اي فرعون من احدهما
الاولي : "س ء " sa او "زء" za و معناها :ابن ، ولد و تدخل في القاب مثل : "سا-رع " ، "سا-حر" اي :ابن الشمس (رع) ،
ابن الصقر(حر) 
و الثانية : "م س" ms و نجدها في القاب من مثل "رع-مس" (رعمسيس-رمسيس) :ت ح ت-مس (تحتمس)
الخ....
ان كلا من سء ، زء ، م س تعني في المصرية : ولد/ابن و هما من اسماء الفراعنة تدخلان في تلك السلسلة الطويلة من القاب التبجيل
باعتبار الفرعون ابنا لاله من الالهة بحسب غلبة عبادته علي مصر في فترات التاريخ سواء كان رع او حر او امون او تحت او غيرهم من الالهة.
و لقد ظلت هذه البنوة الالهية في ذاكرة الاجيال حتي بلغت الاخباريين العرب فسجلوها و كل ما في الامر انهم استعملوا مرادفا اخر ل "ذو" و "مس" هو "وليد"
اي ولد صغير=ابن
اسم "مصعب" اسم عربي صريح و جذره "صعب" و هو يفيد الشدة نقيض الذلول و المصعب:الفحل و به سمي الرجل مصعبا ، و رجل مصعب: مسود في اهله
و في هذه المعاني الدالة علي القوة نجدها واضحة في الالقاب الطويلة التي كانت تسبغ علي الفرعون اجلالا و تقديرا من مثل " كا-ن خ ت" kanht = الثور القوي
(الناشط) "ن ب" nb= السيد(المسود=نبي ، رب) و نجدها في قائمة الفراعين اخر معجم بدج في اسم "اخناتون"  
اخ=قوة
ن=الاضافة
اتن= الشمس/اتون
ثم ياتي عالم اللغات المصرية القديمة غاردنر بكلمة " و س ر " w s r"  و يترجمها powerful=قوي
بينما يترجمها فولكنر الي strong=قوي/شديد
اما بدج فقد بدا مترددا بين مختلف الاراء و لكنه قام بترجمته الي strengh,might,power=شدة جبروت قوة
مما سبق راينا ان الابن او الوليد=ذو تعني صاحب و الصعب او الشدة=وسر
فيكون الوليد ابن مصعب او الوليد بن صعب=ذو  سر
و كذلك ذو سر = صاحب الشدة=شداد اي ان الوليد بن مصعب هو نفسه ذو-سر و هذا هو لقبه العربي!!

و بذلك يكون ذوسر (فرعون) هو نفسه الملك زوسر الذي وضعه المؤرخ المصري "مانيتون" ضمن احد ملوك الاسرة الثالثة
في قائمته الشهيرة بقائمة مانيتون و هي القائمة التي تضم اسماء الملوك الذين حكموا مصر منذ القدم

الي هنا استطاع الباحث ان يجد الصلة مابين اسم الوليد بن مصعب و زوسر و هي علاقة لا تخلو من وجاهة و اعتمد فيها علي ترجمات علماء ثقات في اللغة الهيروغليفية
و لكن لنا عودة لاكمال القصة و معرفة اين كان يسكن فرعون

----------


## سيد جعيتم

صديقى العزيز / فرعون طيبة
رحلة موفقة وحمداً لله على سلامتك . ما زلت أتابع بشغف موضوع الوليد بن مصعب وفى انتظار اكتمال موضوعه . 
[COLOR="Red"]كما ارجو من سيادتك ابداء رأيك الشخصي في موضع لي في قاعة المناقشات بعنوان اساطير يجب ان تمحي من التاريخ و موضوع اللغة الهيروغليفية دعوة[/COLOR] للتعلم

موضوع اللغة الهيروغليفية دخلت فيه من مدة ووعدتك بأن اكون تلميذ مجتهد وكلما فتحت المنتدى أمر عليه ولو لن اللغة صعبة . وسأدخل بمشيئة الله على موضوع اساطير يجب أن تمحى من زاكرة التاريخ 
دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأستاذ الصديق / فرعون طيبة
اعتقد حسب ما قرأت أن سونسرت الثانى هو أول من تالله وسمى نفسه زوسر . وأن اليهود يحتمل انهم دخلوا مصر فى عهده أو عهد سونسرت الأول . فهل ترجمة اسم الوليد بن مصعب مناسبة لأسم سونسرت كما هى مناسبة لأسمه بعد تاليهه وتسميته بزوسر. دمت بخير

----------


## ابن طيبة

> الأستاذ الصديق / فرعون طيبة
> اعتقد حسب ما قرأت أن سونسرت الثانى هو أول من تالله وسمى نفسه زوسر . وأن اليهود يحتمل انهم دخلوا مصر فى عهده أو عهد سونسرت الأول . فهل ترجمة اسم الوليد بن مصعب مناسبة لأسم سونسرت كما هى مناسبة لأسمه بعد تاليهه وتسميته بزوسر. دمت بخير


نعم استاذي الفاضل لقد اصبت كبد الحقيقة فسونسرت الاول او زوسر هو اول من ادعي الالوهية من ملوك مصر القديمة و حتي الان تعتبر قصة الاستاذ نبهان عن الوليد بن مصعب لا تشوبها شائبة و لكن هل تستطيع ان تتماسك فيما سوف ياتي من نقد هذا ما سوف نعلافه فيما سيلي عند حديثنا عن اين كان يسكن فرعون
دمت بخير استاذي الفاضل

----------


## Dragon Shadow

مازلت أتابع معكم للتعلم والإستفادة وتحية عطرة للأستاذ سيد إبراهيم ، وفرعون طيبة
تحياتي وتقديري
 :f2:

----------


## ابن طيبة

ما زال الباحث خالد علي نبهان يحاول ان يعزز اركان نظريته فيما سبق و لكنه فيما سوف ياتي اراه لم يسطع ان يقيم دليلا علي حجته لان نظريته
اصبحت للاسف يصيبها العوار لان كل ما يهمنا في الموضوع هو القرائن و الادلة اما الكلام المرسل بدون برهان من المتون التاريخية 
او القران الكريم فلتسمحوا لي انه لا يجدي
و لنتابع الان باقي نظريتة

اين كان يسكن الوليد بن مصعب

يقول سبحانه في محكم التنزيل (و نادي فرعون قومه قال يا قوم اليس لي ملك مصر و هذه الانهار تجري من تحتي افلا تبصرون )
و يتضح من الايه الكريمة ان الانهار كانت تجري من تحت فرعون فاذا اخذنا في الاعتبار ان القران نزل باللغة العربية فالنص القراني هنا واضح و
صريح فلم يذكر "نهران" او "نهرين" و هي صيغة المثني و انما ذكر "الانهار" بصيغة الجمع اي ان الانهار التي كانت تجري
من تحت فرعون اكثر من نهرين لذلك وردت صيغة الجمع

و يذكر المؤرخين العرب ان الانهار التي كانت تجري من تحت فرعون هي اربعة انهار و ان هذه الانهار متواجدة بغرب 
الجزيرة العربية بمحازاة البحر الاحمر من الجنوب من مكة المكرمة و هم بالتحديد كالاتي:
1- نهر فيشون (بالعبرية فيشون) المحيط بجميع ارض "الحويلة" و هو المعروف اليوم بوادي تبالة اقصي روافد بيشة غربا
2- نهر "جيحون" و هو كذلك بالعبرية و هذا هو المسري الرئيسي لوادي بيشة كما يسمي اليوم و هو يقع بين مدينتي خميس مشيط و ابها بالغرب السعودي
3- نهر "حداقل" بالعبرية "حدقل" الذي اخذ تقليديا علي انه نهر دجلة في العراق و هو اسم مازال مستمرا في الوجود كاسم لقرية ال جحدل
في مرتفعات سراة عبيدة جنوب شرق خميس مشيط
4-  نهر"الفرات" بالعبرية فرت"الذي اخذ تقليديا علي انه نهر الفرات و انما هو ما كان اليوم باسم وادي خازف الذي ينبع من مرتفعات السراة
شمال مدينة ابها السعودية

و هناك في الجزيرة العربية في حوض وادي بيشة بلدة تسمي "المصرمة" و هي مصر و هي في الارجح كانت العاصمة مقرحكم فرعون
و هي ترتفع عن سطح البحر بحوالي 1800 متر و في اسفل هذا المرتفع توجد الوديان الاربعة و هي الشوفان و جوجان و الجحدل و الطفراء التي كانت
يوما مجري الانهار الاربعة
اي ان فرعون كان يحكم مصر كم العاصمة التي كان يقيم فيها و هي "المصرمة" التي تقع في حوض وادي بيشة بالغرب السعودي 
و ترتفع عن البحر 1800 متر و في اسفلها كانت تجري الانهار الاربعة و هي الانهار التي كانت تجري من تحت فرعون
و التي ذكرت في التوراة و كتابات المؤرخين العرب!!!!!!!!!!
ارجو التعليق هل من مؤيد هل من معارض
و سوف نكمل باقي النظرية الخاصة بالوليد ابن مصعب
فيما يلي انشاء الله
استاذي الفاضل سيد ابراهيم مارايك؟
استاذ احمد المليجي تعليقك
الاخ المفكر اين انت
الاخ التنين المصري مارايك
الاخsaladino رايك ايه

----------


## المفكر

أنا أهوه وصلت
بصراحة لا أعتقد أن الاستاذ خالد نبهان سيتوصل لشيء
لأن من المعروف والمتوارث والأكيد أن الفرعون كان بمصر
وحكاية الوليد من رأيي ساذجة لحد بعيد

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأستاذ الصديق / فرعون طيبة
ارجو ان تكون بخير . خلينا بعد ما ينتهى البحث ثم نعلق . من الواضح ان الباحث بذل جهد ولنرى ما توصل اليه . دمت بخير

----------


## Dragon Shadow

الأخ الفاضل فرعون طيبة
قرأت النظرية أكثر من مرة ولم أتوصل لقناعة ورفض عقلي التحليل ...
وجدت بداخلي معارضة للنظرية رغم عدم إلمامي بالتاريخ كما ذكرت وأنني هنا للتعلم والإستماع بالحديث ....
يمكن أن تسمي ذلك مشاعر .... أكثر منه رأى
تحياتي العطرة ومودتي 
 :f2:

----------


## أحمد المليجي

يبدو ان السعوديين ايضا قد دخلوا  سباق هدم التاريخ المصري مع اليهود
اولا الكاتب بيستشهد بانهار في الجزيرة العربية طب ماهو نهر النيل برضة كان لة اكثر من اربع روافد دي حاجة 
حاجة تانية طب لية عمرنا ما لاقينا حتي ربع مومياء من اللي كل يوم بنطلعها في مصر لما السعودية هي مصر و مصر هي السعودية و ان كان في فراعنة في شبة الجزيرة العربية ؟؟
حتي السعودية اصلا دولة بلا تاريخ وبلا حضارة و طول عمرهم عبارة عن قبائل متشرذمة و الدليل علي كدة انها منسوبة لشخص "ال سعود" 
بصراحة يا استاذ معتز كلام الكاتب دي كلة فارغ فارغ فارغ و يفتقر الي ادني اي شىء مقنع و مليان اخطاء غير عادية في اشياء تعتبر مسلمات 
و بعدين طب انا اصدق الكاتب و لا القرآن الكريم اللي واضح وصريح في كل المواقع و المواطن التي ذكرت فيها مصر 

الفراعنة مصريين و المصريين فراعنة

و تقبل تحياتي القلبية استاذنا الفاضل و الغالي معتز
 :f2:

----------


## totatoty

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
الساده الافاضل بصراحه بحث جميل جدا 
بس انا عاوزه ارد على فرعون طيبه فى ان المشاهدات كتير 
هناك معلومات كثيره مما قيلت نعرفها لاول مره وانا من عشاق التاريخ ولكن دراساتى للقانون 
اقتصرت على دراستى للقوانين فى العصور المصريه القديمه وعلى ما اتذكر 
انه كان هناك فترتين من الاضمحلال فى التاريخ القديم 
وهناك حلقه او حقبه من الزمن مفقوده ولا يعرف احداعنها شىء حتى الان 
 وهذا البحث قد اثار فضولى وسوف ابداء انا الاخرى بالبحث باذن الله 
لكل من خط بيده كلمه فى هذا البحث اضاف لى الكثير من المعلومات لكم منى جزيل الشكر
واذا كان لى ان ابدى رائى فاننى لا اقتنع ان هناك فرعونين  وذلك على حسب ما جاء بالقران الكريم 
فلم يذكر الا واحد
جزيل الشكر وارجو لكم التوفيق بأذن الله

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الفاضلة / totatoty
مرحباً بكى فى هذا الزخم المفيد . اكيد ستضيفى . فى انتظار انتهاء البحث ثم نعلق . نعم القرآن الكريم تكلم عن فرعون واحد هو الذى طارد اليهود وغرق . نحن نحاول ان نبحث فأن وصلنا لشىء فقد أفدنا وأن لم نصل فقد اجتهدنا .

----------


## ابن طيبة

استاذي الفاضل سيد ابراهيم اسمح لي بالرد علي ما سبق
الاخوة الافاضل
المفكر
التنين المصري
اخي احمد المليجي
كانت تعليقاتكم علي نظرية الوليد بن مصعب كفرعون موسي دليلا علي التفكير المنطقي و اعمال العقل في كب ما تقراونه 
نعم اخي المفكر النظرية بعيدة عن ان يستسيغها العقل
نعم اخي التنين المصري النظرية ليس فيها شيء من الحقيقة
نعم اخي احمد المليجي النظرية تنم علي ان السعوديين دخلوا في لعبة سرقة تاريخنا منا
و لكن لماذا كتبت هذه النظرية و عرضتها عليكم؟
لانني اردت ان اثبت اولا ان التاريخ المصري اصبح لعبة يتناولها كل من يستطيع ان يكتب كتاب و ينشره اصبح تاريخنا جسرا لمدعيي البطولة و المنادين باننا لسنا احفاد الفراعنة العظام و ان اولئك الراحلون كان قد قدموا الينا من السماء من كوكب اخر فبنوا اهرماتنا و علموا رعاة المصريين الكتابة و اصول التحنيط و للاسف انساق ورائهم الكثيرون من الكتاب المصريين انظروا الي انيس منصور و ماذا يكتب انظروا الي اساتذة التاريخ بالجامعات المصرية و الذي اعانني الله بفضل منه علي ان اقتني كل كتبهم و ما فيها من مغالطات 
تم الانتهاء من جزء يسير من النظريات التي تحدثت عن فرعون موسي و بقي الكثير الكثير من النظريات فاين الحقيقة
من هو فرعون موسي؟
في اي زمن عاش؟
هل كان لوجود يوسف عليه السلام اثر في تواجد بني اسرائيل في مصر ؟
من هم العابيرو و الهابيرو و الهبرو و الشاسو؟
ماذا حل بمصر بعد غرق فرعون موسي؟
لماذا اورد الله سبحانه و تعالي الاية الكريمة التي ذكرها اخي احمد المليجي (و دمرنا ما قان يصنع فرعون و قومه و ما كانوا يعرشون) ؟
كيف خرج بنوا اسرائيل من مصر ؟ و اين خرجوا؟ و متي خرجوا؟
كيف نقارن بين الرواية التوراتية المخطوطة بخط من كتبها و المليئة بالاكاذيب و بين السياق القراني المنزل عن رب العزة جل و علي و التي انزل علي نبينا الكريم؟
و بعد ذلك كيف نقارن بين رواية القران و التوراة و بين المتون المصرية التي تم اكتشافها حتي الان ؟
علما بانه هناك الكثير من الاثار المصرية التي لم تكتشف حتي الان!!!
اذا نحن نحتاج الي كتابة الرواية التوراتية ثم الرواية الواردة بالقران الكريم و التمسك بالتفسير الصحيح للايات و التفسير المنطقي ثم بعد ذلك نقارن هذه الخلاصة بما ورد بالمتون المصرية 
تقابلنا مشكلة اخري ان هناك بعض الترجمات الخاطئة لبعض النصوص المصرية ؟
هذا تحليلي اخواني الافاضل للمشكلة و التي مازلت اقول انها ليست بالهينة او انها بالسهولة التي من الممكن ان نحلها ببعض الكلمات بدون التوثيق
ارجو ان تتقبلوا جميعا تحياتي استاذي الفاضل سيد ابراهيم دمت بخير

----------


## midos512s

بداية وقبل البداية طبعاً أحب أن أشكر كل من كتب وخط حرفاً في هذه الصفحات لأن هذا مجهود كبير 
يشكر كل من اضاف معلومة مهما كانت ومن قراءتي السريعة لهذا الموضوع في هذه الصفحات 
الا أني قد قرأت موضوعاً قد يكون به كثير من المعلومات التي تهم كل المطلعين على هذا الموضوع
قرأت في أحد المنتديات ( لقد أخطأ شامبيليون في فك حجر رشيد ) 
ولكن كتبته في الأعلى ( كذب شامبليون في فك حجر رشيد ) وهذا من تحليلي الشخصي لما قرأته ولأن كاتب الموضوع قد أعطى الحق للمطلعين على الموضوع بحرية نشره فسوف أقوم بنشرها هنا 

بداية في أول الأمر سنتكلم عن مؤلف الكتاب وعن شامبيليون وفكه لحجر رشيد 
من يقرأ هذا العنوان يصعق من الوهلة الأولى لأنه شيء لايصدقة العقل فأنا حين قرأته لأول مرة ظللت مندهشا لمدة 5 دقائق قبل أن أكمل الكتابهل هذا معقول؟؟؟؟؟

مائتي عام من الأبحاث ورسائل الدكتوراه والإكتشافات العلمية لم تدرك ذلك حتى الآن؟؟؟

في بادئ الأمر ظننت أن المؤلف يتفلسف أو هي أحد الإعلانات أو المنشتات والعناوين التي نقرأها على الكتب الرخيصة التي يسعى أصحابها للتربحبدون علم ولكني صعقت حين قرأت الكتاب فهو كتاب مبني على أساس علمي وعلى أدله علمية ودينية ومازاده قوه هو أن جميع التفسيرات التي قام الرجل الباحث بتفسيرها هي مطابقة تماما للقرآن الكريم العظيم بل وكأنما تقرأ آي القرآن وأنت ترى الترجمات للقصص الحقيقية وهذا طبعا ما لم أستطع أن أقل فيه شيء وأيضا من الأمور التي زادته قوة هو أن الشيخ الشعراوي رحمة الله قال للرجل ( أنا لا أعرف في الآثار لكن ما توصلت إليه أرى أنه حقيقة واضحة "ففرعون" بعد أدلتك هذه فعلا هو اسم ، واسترسل قائلا :- " لقد ذكر ذلك من قبل بعض الباحثين لكنهم لم يستطيعوا الإثبات ولكن بحثك يجعل كل الخيوط المتعلقة بهذا الموضوع في يدك ولكني أخشى ألا تأخذ فرصتك في الآثار فإن ما قدمته قد يهدم كثيرا من أبحاثهم ") .

وبعد ذلك كله لا يوجد مجال للشك أن هذا الرجل يعبث فقد توصل إلى أسماء كثير من الأنبياء الذين نقشت أسماؤهم على جدر الحضارة المصرية القديمة وللعلم الأسماء كلها كما وردت في القرآن الكريم نصاً وليس ألقابا أو شيء آخر.... المهم لن أطيل عليكم وسأوافيكم بالبحث على دفعات بإذن الله وسأحاول الإختصار قليلا فالبحث يتعدى المائة صفحة ولكن صدقني ستقرأها كلها بشغف بل وستتخيل أنها عده صفحات قليلة جدا فالموضوع مشوق لغير العادة لأنه فسر كثيرا من آيات القرآن العظيم وأعجز اللسان عن الكلام فلا يوجد أي تعليق إلا "سبحان الله" و "أشهد ألا إله إلا الله وأن محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم عبده ورسوله حقاً وصدقاً ".

وإليكم ما قرأت:

المؤلف هو رجل تعرفت عليه بالمراسلة بعد قراءتي لكتابة وهوإنسان متدين ويحب دينة ويحب بلده وكتاباته تدل على ذلك.

إسمه هو طارق عبدالمعطي _ وهو من محافظة الدقهلية _ مدينة دكرنس.


ولقد تعرض للإضطهاد والسرقة من المجتمع المتعلم لدينا الذين يطلقون على أنفسهم متخصصين في علم الآثار وهم شرمذة ليس لها أي دور في أي شيء مما تم إكتشافة إلى الآن وليس ذلك فقط ولكن والعياذ بالله يعتبرون شمبليون نبي أو مرسل وأن أبحاثة وإكتشافاته ليست قابلة للشك ووالله هذا هو سببتخلفنا!!!!

فنجد مثلا في جامعاتنا أساتذة من كباااااااااااار الأساتذة في الجامعة ويتعدى عمر الواحد منهم الخمسون عاماً ونجده يقوم بتدريس كتاب لأحد الشباب الذين لا يتعدى عمرة الأربعين عاماً من أبناء الغربولا يقوم بأي تعديل أو تغيير أو حتى تأليف فيأخذ ما كتب له كأنه كتاب نزل على نبيوالعياذ بالله ليس هذا يعني أن كل أساتذتنا الكبار بهذا الشكل ولكن البعض فقط فمنهممن له رسالة وعلم غزير.

نرجع إلى موضوعنا:


في البداية قام المؤلف بوضع نبذة مختصرة عن اللغةالهيروغليفية أو لغة المصريين القدماء وكيفية إكتشافها وفك رموزها:


يرتكز تاريخ حضارة مصر القديمة على عنصر أساسي وهو الحجر تعلمت مصر القديمة من الحجر الصبر والحكمة ومع الحجر توطدت علاقتي ، وبالصبر استمرت رحلتي .

لم تكن رحلة هينة سهلة ، ولكن واجهتها صعوبات ومشقات كثيرة ، فمنذ اكتشاف الآثار المصرية القديمة والباحثون في علوم اللغات يسعون وراء إماطة اللثام عن أسرارها وكشف النقاب عنها حتى كان "جان فرا نسوا شامبليون"الذي أعلن على الملأ أنه استطاع الإجابة عن إشكاليه اللغة المصرية القديمةوبإمكانه فك رموز حجر رشيد .

ويومها قامت الدنيا ولم تقعد ظنا أنه توصل إلى حقيقة هذهاللغة .

ربما يكون ما توصل إليه "شامبليون" يمثل نظرية من النظريات ، ولكن البحث العلمي المجرد يقرر أن النظريات ليست مسلمات يقينية سالمة من الشكوك .

إنما هي مجرد أراء يرجحها أصحابها حتى يأتي الباحثون من بعده ويدرسون هذه النظريات . ويكون أحد احتمالين :-

إما أن يؤيد صاحب النظرية ، وإما أن يأتوا عليها من القواعد ويثبتوا فشلها بأدلة أو يضاف إليها أو يحذف منها.

ومن هذا المنطلق خضت في البحث والتنقيب عن أصل هذهاللغة .

كان اعتمادي في البحث عن حقيقة اللغة المصرية القديمة على الواقع العملي والبحث الميداني أكثر من البحث النظريالمحض.

تجولت في أرجاء مصر طولاً وعرضاً أتأمل وأراقب .

وهى رحلة لم تكن بالشيء الهين اليسير ، وإنما كانت بالغة التعقيد ورغم ما عانيت من صعوبة الطريق ووعورة المسالك لكن عشقي للغة المصرية القديمة جعلني لا أدخر وقتا ولا جهدا لأعرف أصل هذه اللغة وتوصلت في نهاية هذه الرحلة الطويلة الشاقة إلى أن ما توصل إليه شامبليون كان خطأ وأثبت ذلك بأدلة وبراهين محسوسة وملموسة أغرت بعض متخصصين الآثار للسطو على هذا البحث ، ففي لقائي الأول مع أ.د. "عبد الحليم نور الدين" الأمين العام لهيئة الآثار السابق ورئيس قسم الآثارحاليا ويعد أكبر متخصص أثار في مصرقال :-

الموضوع مهم وخطير جداٌ وأنا أشعر إن عندك نتائج خطيرة ومهمة ستفيد مصر في المستقبل فائدة كبيرة جداٌ .

وبعد ذلك حاول السطو علي بحثي.




نبذه عن شامبليون



ولد "جان فرانسوا شامبليون" في ( 22 ديسمبر سنة 1790م )وقام بزيارة مصر لأول مرة في حياته ( سنة 1828 م ) ومات في ( 4 مارس ) عام( 1832 م ) وكان يبلغ من العمر وقت زيارته لمصر ( 38 سنة ) .

أي بعد كشف حجر رشيد بـ ( 29 سنة ) تقريبا الذي اكتشف في أغسطس ( سنة 1799م ) على يد الضابط الفرنسي مهندس "ببيرفرانسوا كسافييه" عند قلعة جوليان قرب رشيد فترة وجود الحملة الفرنسية في مصر .

وهذا يعنى أن "شامبليون" زار مصر لأول مرة في حياته قبل وفاته بـ( 4 سنوات ) وفى عام ( 1831 م ) أي قبل وفاته بعام أنشأ لهكرسي خصيصا لإلقاءمحاضراته .



جاء في مجلة الثقافة العالمية على لسان الكاتب الصحفي "جان لاكوتور" الفرنسي الأصل :- في كل مرة تنشر فيها سيرة مهمة كسيرة "شامبليون" ، تعطى انطباعا بأنك قرأت كل ما وجد حول الموضوع ، وأنك قد رجعت أيضا إلى المصادر ، وأن هذا يشكل جانبا معاصراٌ وكاملا قدر الإمكان للموضوع بمعنى ما ، هذا ما يجب على الإنسان الأمين أن يعرفه عن المساْلة ، إنه لكتاب ثقافة شاملة وجيدة ، فمن الصعب ، نظرا للمعلومات التي يمكن معرفتها حين لا يكون المرء اختصاصيا ، أن يقول أكثر مما قيل عن الموضوع من قبل .

ولكن السيد "جان يويوت" (Yoyotte ) يستطيع أن يصنع غدا سيرة رائعة لـ "شامبليون" من دون أن يلمح إلى كتابي .

كتاب السيدة "هارتليبين" مؤلف ضخم جدا ، ومن جهة ثانية اعتقدت أيضا أن السيدة "هارتليبين" كانت تعشق "شامبليون" ، وهذا لا ينطبق على .

أنا شديد الإعجاب بها ، لكنها لا تنصف معارضي "شامبليون" ، لأنها تفعل شيئا غالباٌ ما فعلته في كتبي وهو أنها تنحاز .

حكاية تعلم القراءة كأول خطوة نحو فك الرموز هي أيضاٌ لا بأس بها إنها تقترب من الأسطورة وهي مغرقة في الظروف وخليقة بشخص مثل "شامبليون" ولكنها ليست حقيقية ، وليست ممكنة .

وتقص السيدة "هارتليبين" أنه أخذ يعاود نسخالأحرف ، أي أنه إذا لم يكن يعرف القراءة ، ولكنه كان يعرف الكتابة ؟

شئ غير معقول ، بيد أنه من الظرف بحيث أن المرء يصدقه ، صوروا"شامبليون" في صورة طفل موهوب ، ولقد كان فعلاً موهوبا في بعض المجالات ، ولكنك تضيف إلى هذه الصورة الجانب السيئ .

نعم هو في بعض المجالات متخلف .

بذلت جهدي لأقول الحقيقة ، من له عيوب يملك شخصية أكثر ثراء من سواها ، ومن جهة أخرى فإن "شامبليون" مدين بمهنته للظروف ، أكيد كان موهوبا جدا في اللغات ، ولكن كان هناك اكتشاف حجر رشيد ، مع أن "شامبليون" عبقري ، فقد راودته الرغبة مرارا في التخلي عن مشروعه .

كان مصابا بالجنون الدوري .

وهذا الجنون يصعد ويهبط ، حين يصعد ، يصعد حتى الدوار ، فيهبط على صاحبه الإلهام ، ولكن ما بين فترة إلهام وأخرى ، توجد فترات انحسار وانهيار .

كانت تصفه كأنه يملك ، في الوقت ذاته ، تواضع الباحث وعنف المناظر .

نعم مُناظر عنيف جدا ، وغالبا ما يكون ظالما ، كان يجب أن نشدد على قدرته على الهدم ، وهو يحب الكتابة إلى أخيه ، وحين يحصل على نجاح أو حين يتقدم يقول :-

هذا سيغيظ فلانا وفلانا ، إنه لا يخلو من الصغار .

هذا ما جاء على لسان الكاتب الصحفي "جان لاكوتور" الفرنسي الأصل وشرحه باختصار للظروف المحيطة بـ "شامبليون" ومساندة كل من حول شامبليون له وطريقته في التفكير .

ولكي أؤكد أن "شامبليون" أخطأ في الترجمة كان لابد أولا أن أذكر الطريقة التي فسر بها "شامبليون" حجر رشيد وما هي الأسس والقواعد العلمية التي اعتمد عليها في بناء لغة قدماء المصريين والتي جاءت على عكس الحقيقة كما فهمها الكثير .

سوف اتابع بنقل باقي الصفحات بالاضافة الى ماسوف اصل اليه من مراجع وكتب أخرى وغيرها

----------


## midos512s

أنا منتظر ردودكم حول هذا الموضوع

----------


## ابن طيبة

استاذي الفاضل سيد ابراهيم 
و لكي ادلل لسيادتك و للاخوة الاعضاء عن ما ذكرته سابقا من ان هناك فرق شاسع ما بين الرواية التوراتية لقصة موسي
و رواية القران الكريم سوف اخذ جزء يسير من القصة و هو السحر لنري الفرق بين الروايتين و ايهما علي حق و ما قد يترتب علي الرواية
الباطلة من نتائج تودي بنا في النهاية الي نظريات و اساطير و اباطيل ينوء بها كاهل تاريخنا العظيم و اليكم المقارنة و هي منقولة عن احد المواقع 

النبي موسي وسحرة فرعون 

( أ ) 
الرواية التوراتية 
يعتبر الفعل الخارق للطبيعة – وفقا لزاوية
 النظر التي يتم تناوله من خلالها - اما سحرا او معجزة او كرامة ...ومن اشهر الوقائع التي اختلف فيها هي ما جري بين النبي موسي 
وسحرة فرعون مصر...واذا اردنا ان نتناول هذا الموضوع , فاننا سنبدأ بالتوراه باعتبارها – نظريا- اقدم مصادر القصة تاريخيا... 
ويعتبر النبي موسي – من وجهة النظر التوراتية- 
اول الانبياء واهمهم ومؤسس الديانة الحقيقي , فلم يحز الابء (البطاركة ) الاوائل -ابراهيم وسحاق وحتي يوسف- لقب نبي. 
وتاتي القصة التي نحن بصددها في التوراه في معرض
 طلب 
النبي موسي من فرعون مصر اطلاق شعب الله (بني اسرائيل) من مصر وخلع نير العبودية عن اعناقهم ..فالرب يطلب من نبيه 
ان يذهب الي فرعون بصحبه النبي هارون الذي هو مكلف باخبار الفرعون بان يطلق سراح الشعب...وهنا نترك الحديث للتوراه نفسها:

" قال الرب لموسي وهارون: 
" عندما يطلب فرعون منكما قائلا : ارياني عجيبة فانك تقول لهارون : خذ عصاك والقها امام فرعون فتتحول الي حية" 
. فمثل هارون وموسي امام فرعون وفعلا تماما حسب امر الرب , فألقي هارون عصاه امام فرعون وامام حاشيته
 فتحولت الي حية . فاستدعي فرعون حكماءه وسحرته فصنع سحرة مصر علي غرار ذلك بسحرهم . فطرح كل واحد عصاه
 فتحولت الي حية . غير ان عصا هارون ابتلعت عصيهم . ولكن قلب فرعون ازداد تصلبا فلم يستمع لهما, تماما كما قال الرب " 
( سفر التكوين- الاصحاح السابع- من 7 : 11 ) 
ولارغام فرعون علي اطلاق الشعب يتم توجيه عشر ضربات الي الشعب المصري وفرعونه وتمثلت هذه الضربات في 
: 1- ضربة الدم 2- ضربة صعود الضفادع –3- ضربة غزو البعوض –4- ضربة الذباب –5- ضربة نفوق الماشية 
–6- ضربة الدمامل التي تصيب كل الشعب المصري-7
- ضربة انزال البرد علي ارض مصر فيتلف الزرع- 8- ضربة تسليط الجراد فياتي علي 
باقي المحاصيل- 9- ضربة اظلام ارض مصر جميعها – 10 – ضربة موت كل الابكار ابتدأ بالمواشي وانتهاء بالشعب وفرعونه) 

ويلاحظ ان التحدي بين موسي وهارون وسحرة فرعون قد استمر لفترة كما ورد في التوراه ففي الضربة الاولي والثانية تقرر التوراه : 
" ...وكان دم في كل ارجاء مصر .
 وكذلك فعل سحرة مصر يسحرهم , فتصلب قلب فرعون فلم يستمع اليهما حسب قول الرب .." ( تك- 7/22 ) 
" .. وكذلك فعل السحرة بسحرهم فاصعدوا الضفادع علي ارض مصر .." ( تك –8 / 7 ) 
ويتعجب التفسير التطبيقي للكتاب المقدس (1)
 ": كيف استطاع هؤلاء الحكماء والسحرة ان يقلدوا معجزات موسي ؟؟ لقد تضمنت بعض اعمالهم نوعا من الخداع والايهام 
, ولعل بعضهم استطاع استخدام القوي الشيطانية , حيث كانت عبادة العالم الاسفل جزءا من ديانتهم , وكلما استطاع السحرة
تقليد ضربات موسي كانت الامور تزداد سوءا , ولو كان السحرة لقوياء مثل الله لاستطاعوا مقاومة الضربات لا الاضافة اليها ...
لقد اجري الله معجزة بتحويل عصا هارون الي ثعبان , واستطاع سحرة فرعون ان يقلدوا العمل بالخداع او السحر ..." 

ويعلق " تشارلس ماكنتوش" احد شراح الكتاب المقدس علي القصة 
بقوله"...والآن نتامل النقطة الثانية من وهي مقاومة الساحرين " ينيس" و "يمبريس" الساحرين ( من سحرة فرعون) ,
 ولولا ان اسم هذين الرجلين اللذين قاوما حق الله قديما قد ورد في العهد الجديد (الانجيل) بوحي الروحي القدس علي لسان الرسول 
" بولس" في سياق كلامه عن الازمنة الصعبة مخاطبا "تيموثاوس" من باب التنبيه ما عرفنا شيئا عنهما...
لان الطريقة التي قاوم بها " ينيس و يمبريس" موسي انما كانت بتقليد ماكان يجريه موسي علي قدر استطاعتهما .
 فهما لم ينسبا اعمال موسي الي الخداع او الكذب او روح شريرة , بل قصدا محو تاثير اعماله علي ضمائر اللذين شاهدوها 
بمحاولتهما تقليدها , لانه مادام امكن لهما ان يفعلا مثلما فعل موسي , فلم يعد هناك فرق بينهما وبين موسي حسب الظاهر,
 وكأن موسي وذينك الساحرين لا يختلفان عن بعضهما اختلافا يذكر لان الآية التي كان يصنعها هذا كانا يصنعان مثلها.
 فاذا عمل موسي اعجوبة لاخراج الشعب من مصر , عمل الساحران لابقاء الشعب في مصر ..." (2) 

ويلاحظ مبدئيا الاضطراب في القصة التوراتية وشروحاتها من عدة نواح: 

فمن ناحية اولي: بينما المعركة هي
 في الاساس معركة النبي موسي – باعتباره نبي وزعيم الشعب- مع الفرعون فقد اقحم فيها هارون ليقوم بدور هو اكبر من دور 
موسي : فهو الذي القي العصا امام الفرعون وتحدي السحرة وقام بالعصا بانجاز العديد من الضربات العشر للفرعون وشعبه. 
ومن ناحية ثانية: ان المعجزات المذكورة مرة تنسب الي هارون ومرة تنسب الي موسي. 

ومن ناحية ثالثة:
 فإن العصي التي استخدمها هارون وكانت بيده دائما انما هي لاتخصه ولكنها تخص موسي فلقد كانت بيده عندما التقي بالرب لاول مرة ,
 وبيده تحولت الي حية في حضرة الرب, ثم انها كانت احد ادواته في ممارسة الرعي بارض مدين ويستخدمها في المشي لاحياجه اليها. 

ومن جهة رابعة: الندية بين السحرة وموسي في كثير من المواقف , بتكرار ذات الفعل الاعجازي من جانب السحرة , 
وان الشروحات علي الكتاب التوراة تصطدم بما قررته التوراه في صلبها...فلقد تم تفسير افعال السحرة بالخداع والوهم وهم ما يتصادم 
مع ما يفهم من نص التوراة من ان عصي السحرة انما تحولت الي حيات ولكن اصغر حجما...كما ان تكرار فعل اماتة السمك وانتانة
 في النهر والدم وكذلك اصعاد الضفاضع انما هي من قبيل الامور التي يمكن لمسها بالواقع والتاكد منها وليس للخيال والوهم دور فيها... 

ومن جهة خامسة : تكاد الرواية التوراتية ان تساوي في الندية في الاتيان 
بالافعال بين موسي- او هارون- وسحرة فرعون ووضح ان العنصر الحاسم هو تدخل الرب لحسم المعركة لصالح رسله. 

ومن جهة سادسة: تتناقض هذه الرؤية مع رؤية دينية اخري هي الرؤية الاسلامية وسنعرض لها لاحقا 

استعرضنا هكذا الرواية التوراتية للمسالة , وسنتبعها بالروايات والرؤي الاخري تباعا حتي تكتمل جميع وجهات النظر حول المسالة.. 

المصادر : 

· التوراة- سفر التكوين 
· (1) التفسير التطبيقي للكتاب المقدس- لجنة من رجال اللاهوت- تعريب لجنة مكونة من :" وليم وهبة وآخرين- الطبعة الثانية-1998-0-صفحة 143 . 
· (2) شرح سفر الخروج- تشارليس ماكنتوش- ترجمة / ناشد ساويرس- دار الاخوة- القاهرة- الطبعةالرابعة- 1980 – صفحة 82 ,83 
و لنا حديث انشاء الله عن نفس الرواية في القران الكريم

----------


## الشيمـــاء

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
 الاستاذ الفاضل  / سيد ابراهيم
الاستاذ الفاضل  / معتز فطين
الاستاذ الفاضل  / احمد المليجي
الاستاذ الفاضل / midos512s
لا اجد الكلمات التي اصف بها روعتكم و روعة بحثكم هذا في موضوع طالما شغلني و قد قرأت فيه كتابا للدكتور مصطفي محمود و للاسف الشديد يبدو ان اثار زهايمر مبكر جدا بدات تزحف علي ذاكرتي فللاسف  لا استطيع تذكر الكتاب و لا اسمة لانني قرأتة منذ عدة سنوات حينما كانت الظروف المحيطة تسمح للاطلع بحرية و لكن يبدو ان ظروف الحياه و الدراسة العلمية الرقمية و العمل بهذا المجال تجعلنا الي حد ما بمنأي عن الاطلاع و القراءة بالشكل الذي تمنيتة  فترة الاعدادي و الثانوي و علي ايه حال لن اطيل عليكم فقط سأعرض وجهة نظري في بعض الامور المتعلقة بالموضوع و هي مجرد وجهات نظر ليس لها اي اساس بحثي و انما هي وليدة تأملي في موضوع كثيرا ما شغلني و بعض المقالات المتفرقة التي قرأتها من هنا او هناك و قد استطيع مستقبلا البحث في الموضوع لاضافة شئ ذو  قيمة لبحثكم الرائع.
اولا :  بالفعل رغم قراءة القرآن و ختمة اكثر من مرة الا انني كنت امر مرار الكرام علي هذه الاية " و دمرنا ما كان يصنع فرعون و قومه و ما كانوا يعرشون" و عندما قرأت هذه الاية في البحث و تأملتها بتمعن جالت في ذهني خاطرة ان هذا يعني ان فرعون موسي و فترة وجودة لا يحتمل ان يوجد او ان تكتشف اي اثار عن هذه الفترة ( وحتي اذا وجدت فستكون مدمرة في حالة يرثي لها و هذا غير محتمل ) لان اغلب ما اكتشف من الحضارة المصرية القديمة وجد في حالة جيدة كالمعابد و المقابر و الاثار و هذا يعد حلا للغز " لماذا لم نجد في التاريخ الفرعوني ما يشير لفترة وجود سيدنا موسي و لاحداث السحرة و التعذيب و المناظرات في السحر و طبعا لحادث الخروج ايضا و قد كاد يجن جنوني عندما فكرت منذ عدة سنوات في هذه الفكرة لماذ لم يذكر التاريخ الفرعوني الذي كان يسجل كل حدث  تقريبا هاما او غير هام فترة وجود موسي و الاحداث الهامة المتعلقة بتلك الفترة " لان الاية تشير الي ان الله دمر كل صنع فرعون و قومة و ما كان يعرشون من منازل و اكيد من معابد و اواني و نقوش اي كل صنعهم تقريبا و لم يذكر القرآن كيف حدث ذلك فمن المحتمل ان يكون خسفا او زلزال عظيم او فيضان اعظم من كل الفيضانات المعروفة او ان فرعون موسي لم يكون كباقي الفراعنة ذي اهتمام كبير بفنون العمارة و الانشاء و التشييد و التدوين فكان صنعة و صنع قومة قليلا ضعيفا سهل التدمير و الاندثار اما لماذا لم تذكر هذه الاحداث فيما بعد فقد يكون تفسير ذلك اعتقاد المصريين مثلا بلعنة ما تصيب من يذكر او يدون هذه الامور كما اصابت اللعنة فرعونهم و جنودة في حادث شق البحر و غرقهم او انهم يعتبرونها حادث فيه من الهزيمة ما يجعلهم يستبعدونة من الذكر و خاصة ان المصريين القدامي كأحفادهم لا يعترفون بالهزيمة و لا يحبون ذكرها حتي و ان كانت جلية للجميع و كلنا يعلم هذا الطبع بالشعب المصري الذي يعتبر ان الهزيمة بكافة اشكالها حتي و لو بمبارة كرة عار .
ثانيا : من المسلم به ان القرآن هو المرجع الوحيد المسلم تماما بما ذكر فيه و ما عدا ذلك قابل للصحة او للخطأ فما ارخة قدماء المصريون قابل لان يكون تزييفا للاحداث علي يد الكهنة او ترجمة غير صحيحة للغة مما تسبب في نقل خاطئ للاحداث , و طبعا التوراه لا يعتمد عليها بنسبة تسعون بالمائة لاننا نعلم جيدا انه تم تحريفها و يكفينا ما ذكرة اليهود المضللون في التوراة في حق انبياء الله كسيدنا لوط و سيدنا سليمان و سيدنا داود من انهم زناه و مغتصبين لحقوق الغير و ان خطاياهم تفوق كثيرا خطايا البشر العاديين و هم انبياء الله الذين كرمهم الله و نزههم عن الخطايا و الذنوب اذن فعلي اي اساس سنستند لصحة التوراه الا في حالة توافق ما ذكر فيها مع ما ذكر في القرآن و غير ذلك من معلومات لا يمكن الاعتماد عليها و التسليم بها في بحث هام مثل ذلك البحث و بالتالي لا نستطيع اثبات صحة التواريخ المذكورة تماما و نعتبرها مسلم بها حتي تاريخ ميلاد المسيح نفسة الذي نستخدمة للتأريخ غير متأكد منه تماما و بالتالي فتواريخ ما قبل الميلاد لا نستطيع التأكد منها ايضا .
ثالثا : شئ غريب لوحظ في النقوش و التماثيل الفرعونية القديمة و هي " العصا و الافعي و الكف" و لن اتطرق لمعناهما لاني لا اعلم و لكن الستم معي ان هذه الاشياء هي معجزات سيدنا موسي اعتقد انه اذا تم دراسة منذ متي بدات تظهر هذه الرموز في الحضارة المصرية القديمة و ماذا تعني  ستحظي بجانب من الفائدة في بحث كهذا .
رابعا: قد يختلط حادث طرد الهكسوس من مصر مع حادث خروج سيدنا موسي مع قومة علي الرغم من ان طرد الهكسوس يعد انتصارا للملك احمس اما خروج بني اسرائيل يعد هزيمة و لكن كلاهما يعتقد انه خرج من مصر في نفس الاتجاه اتجاه جزيرة سيناء لارض فلسطين و قد يتسبب هذا في حدوث لبس في الموضوع.
خامسا:لقد ذكر القرآن ان اسيا امرأة فرعون فرحت بموسي و احبتة و تمنت ان لو اتخذته ولد "وقالت امرأة فرعون قرت عين لي ولك، لا تقتلوه عسى أن ينفعنا أو نتخذه ولداً وهم لا يشعرون " و قد وافق فرعون علي هذا علي الرغم من علمة بالخطر العظيم من ذلك الغلام من بني اسرائيل الذي سيذهب ملكة علي يديه و اعتقد انه لو ان فرعون لدية اولاد ما كان رضخ لطلب زوجتة بان يبقي علي هذا الغلام علي الرغم من علمهم من انه من بني اسرائيل و خاصة وصف اسيا لموسي ب "قرة عين لي و لك" و اعتقد من هذه اللفظة انهما كانا محرومان من الانجاب لذلك فهي رأت من هذا الغلم " قرة عين" و لفظة " لي و لك" تفيد ان كلاهما لم يكن لديه ولد و الا لو كان فرعون لديه ولد من زوجة اخري لكانت قالت "قرة عين لي" و لكن من المحتمل ان يكون فرعون انجب بعد وصول موسي لقصره  و استقرارة فيه بعدما اصبحت له مكانة في القصر و لكن من المستبعد ان يكون انجب قبلها.
سادسا: لقد ذكر في القرآن عن موسي "فالتقطه آل فرعون ليكون لهم عدواً وحزنا" و اعتقد لفظة حزنا تتعارض تماما مع ما ذكر في لوحة اسرائيل من انتصارات و اناشيد تدل علي الفرحة و النصر.
هذه بعض خواطري في هذا الامر بعضها من بنات افكاري و الاخري وليدة الابحاث المختلفة التي قراتها في هذا الموضوع منذ زمن ليس بقريب  و اتمني الا اكون قد اخطأت بمعلومة تاريخية او تفسير قرآني و سأحاول القراءة في قصة سيدنا موسي في قصص الانبياء لعلي اجد شيئا جديدا يفيد في هذا البحث العظيم.
اساتذتي الكرام اشكركم علي سعة صدركم و لي عودة ان شاء الله.
شيماء

----------


## midos512s

شكراً لهذ المداخلات الاستاذة بنت مصرية 
وشكراً للأساتذة الأفاضل سيد ابراهيم ، معتز فطين ،احمد المليجي
اقول لكم جميعا شكرا على هذه المعلومات وأرجو منكم كتابة تعليقاتكم على ما سوف أنقله لكم على المنتدى من الكتاب الذي بين يدي

----------


## ابن طيبة

الاخ ميدو الاخت انا بنت مصر نعم لي رد علي كلامكم الذي اجده فيه الكثير جدا من الصحة و تحليل منطقي من الاخت انا بنت مصر و لكنني لن استطيع الرد حتي ياذن لي استاذي سيد ابراهيم لانه صاحب الموضوع
دمتما دائما بالف خير
الاستاذ سيد ابراهيم لي فترة لم اسمع ردودك منذ يومين ارجوان يكون باتم الصحة و اوفر عافية انشاء الله 
دمت دائما بخير سيدي الفاضل

----------


## سيد جعيتم

أسف يا جماعة عن التأخير فى المداخلات لإنشغالى ولكنى معكم وأشكركم جميعاً . الموضوع الحقيقة أخذ بعداً علمياً وتاريخياً ممتاز . دمتم جميعاً بخير

----------


## ابن طيبة

موسي و السحرة 
الرواية القرأنية
(ب)

يؤكد القرآن الكريم علي عنصر " التخييل " في قضية النبي موسي وسحرة فرعون , بمعني ان المسالة كانت خيالا لا اكثر, وهذا الخيال اثر في النبي ذاته , فاوجس في نفسه خيفة... ويعد بن خلدون التاثير في المخيلة بان يلقي فيها صورا من قبيل السحر...ويذهب التفسير التطبيقي للكتاب المقدس الي ان اعمال السحرة انما تضمنت نوع من الخداع والايهام , والايهام يلقي بالمسالة في سلة الخيال..... 
فهل كان الامر مجرد خيال؟ 
واذا كان الامر خيالا فما هي طبيعة هذا الخيال؟ 

يدرس علم " الباراسيكلوجي" وهو علم الظواهر النفسية الخارقة, ظاهرة تسمي بالتلباثي او ( التخاطر) ..وبموجب هذه الظاهرة , يستطيع عقل انساني يمتلك القدرة علي ارسال رسائل تخاطرية تستقبلها العقول الموجهه اليها هذه الرسالة ., فتري او تسمع او تفهم محتواها.. 
فلقد انتقل التاثير في المخيلة من مجال دراسة السحر الي مجال دراسة علم نفس الظواهرالخارقة " بارا سيكولوجي" ...ولقد تمكن هذا الفرع الحديث من العلم من اثبات وجود الظاهرة بما لا يدع مجالا للشك في وجودها , ولكن رجال هذا العلم لايزالوا يتخبطون في كيفية حدوث الظاهرة, والاليات التي يعمل بها الدماغ البشري لاحداثها...ولكن مجرد ثبوت وجود الظاهرة علميا كاف لاستخدامها في التفسير, حتي ولو جهلنا آليات عملها وحدوثها.. 

وفي هذا النطاق يمكن تفسير السحر في قصة النبي موسي وسحرة فرعون, فلقد امتلك سحرة فرعون هذه الامكانية- سواء كانت امكانية فطرية او امكانية مكتسبة بالتدريب- واستطاعوا في وقت التحدي مع النبي موسي ان يبثوا رسالة تخاطرية الي الجميع (موسي- هارون- الملك- الجماهير) بان يروا جميعا عصيهم وحبالهم وكانها ثعابين , ولقد استقبلت العقول الحاضرة هذه الرسالة التخاطرية , واستجابت لها , فرأي الجميع الثعابين تسعي علي الارض. 
واذا كانت الرؤية تنسب عادة للعين , فان الامر علميا ليس كذلك , بدليل وجود حالات من العمي النفسي, حيث يكون الجهاز الابصاري سليما ولكن العين لاتري شيئا...والحقيقة ان هناك مركز للابصار في الدماغ البشري هو المسئول عن ترجمة الاشارات التي تجمعها العين وترجمتها في المخ , والذي تصدر منه الاوامر علي شكل اشارات للعين بانها تري شيئا معينا...وفي الاغلب فان الرسالة التخاطرية توجه مباشرة الي مركز الابصار في الدماغ البشري والذي يصدر الاشارات الي العين بانها تري ما جاء في محتوي الرسالة, وهو في حالتنا هذه , رؤية العصي والحبال علي انها ثعابين تسعي.. 

هذا تفسير خاص , خاضع للجدل والنقاش..ولكنها في النهاية محاولة للتفسير والفهم خاضعة لمنطق الصواب والخطأ 




نفهم من الرواية القرآنية للموضوع, ان التكليف بالذهاب الي فرعون مصر كان ثنائيا (لموسي وهارون) ولكن التكليف باظهار المعجزة كان لموسي وحده , خلافا للرواية التوراتية..وهو ما يتسق مع كون موسي هو نبي الشعب وزعيمه , فهو المكلف بالتحدي... 
ومن ثم كان الاظهار الاول لمعجزة العصا في او لقاء مع فرعون مع ذكر معجزة اخي لم ترد في التوراه وهي ان موسي اخرج يده من جيبه "فاذا هي بيضاء للناظرين" وهو ما اشعل التحدي في نفس فرعون, وكان هذا التحي مشوبا بالانفعال علي حسب ماتخبرنا به الآيات : 
" .. قال اجئتنا لتخرجنا عن ارضنا ياموسي. فلناتينك بسحر مثله فاجعل بيننا وبينك موعدا لانخلفه نحن ولا انت مكانا سوي. " 
(طه- (57) : (59) ) 
ثم : 
" ...قالوا ياموسي اما ان تلقي واما نكون اول من القي . قال بل القوا. فاذا حبالهم وعصيهم يخيل اليه من سحرهم انها تسعي. فاوجس في نفسه خيفة موسي. قلنا لاتخف انك انت الاعلي. والق ما في يمينك تلقف ما صنعوا, انما صنعوا كيد ساحر .ولا يفلح الساحر حيث اتي. فالقي السحرة سجدا قالوا : آمنا برب هارون وموسي ..." 
( طه-- (65) : (70) ) 
ويلاحظ علي النص القرآني بالمخالفة للنص التوراتي: 

اولا: ان ملقي العصا هو موسي وليس هارون. 

ثانيا: توقف تحدي السحرة لموسي وايمانهم به , علي عكس استمرارهم في تحديه في النص التوراتي. 
..وجاء في تفسير بن كثير ": ..فلما عاين السحرة ذلك وشاهدوه وولهم خبرة بفنون السحر وطرقه ووجوهه علموا علم اليقين ان هذا الذي فعله موسي ليس من قبيل السحر والحيل وانه حق لا مرية فيه ولا يقدر عليه الا الذي يقول للشئ كن فيكون , فعند ذلك وقعوا سجدا لله وقالوا امنا برب العالمين..." (1) 

ثالثا: الادانة المباشرة والصريحة للسحر والسحرة. وذلك علي عكس مجرد الضيق من عمل السحرة ومعارضتهم بالسحر في الرواية التوراتية 

رابعا: ان ما اتهاه سحرة فرعون انما هو من قبيل الخيال والتخييل علي ما جاء بالنص القرآني علي عكس ما يفهم من النص التوراتي من وجود وقائع ملموسة مثل اماتة السمك وانتانه في النهر واصعاد الضفادع . 

خامسا : يلاحظ اختلافا في ماهية المعجزات و الايات او الضربات وعددها بين التوراه والقرآن. 
فالقرآن يعد هذه الايات " تسع آيات" كما جاء في الآية ( 101- الاسراء).. 
وياتي تعدادها عند بن كثير كلأتي: " ...يخب الله تعالي انه بعث موسي بتسع آيات بينات وهي الدلائل علي نبوته وصدق ما اخبر به عمن ارسله الي فرعون وهي : العصا واليد والسنين والبحر والطوفان والجراد والنمل آيات مفصلات ( قاله بن عباس )....وعن مجاهد وعكرمة والشعبي : هي يده وعصاه والسنين ونقص الثمرات والطوفان والجراد والقمل والضفادع والدم. وهذا القول ظاهر جلي حسن قوي, وجعل الحسن البصري السنين ونقص الثمرات واحدة عنده وان التاسعة هي تلقف العصا ما يأفكون..." (2). 
والخلاف هنا لايقتصر علي العدد فحسب وانما يمتد لماهية المعجزة (او الضربة حسب التعبير التوراتي)...فاظهار اليد بيضاء لم تذكر في التوراه وهي محتسبة قرانيا وكذلك العصا هي معجزة في القرأن ولم تحتسب في التوراة ضمن العدد, بينما لم تذكر ضربة موت ابكار شعب مصر في القرآن وهي محتسبة في التوراة وكذلك الاظلام... 


سادسا : ان الآيات او الضربات تحتسب في التوراه وكانها ضمن مباراة في السحر بينما هي في القرآن تقع في دائرة " معجزات الانبياء" في مقابل السحر... 


المصادر : 

· القرآن الكريم 
· (1)- تفسير القرآن العظيم – للحافظ " بن كثير" – المجلد الثالث- صفحة 154 - مكتبة الحرية – الاسكندرية 
· (2) – المرجع السابق- صفحة 65 – الجزء الثالث

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأستاذ الصديق / فرعون طيبة
صديقى لك مطلق الحرية فى الرد على جميع المشاركين فأنت تعتبر حالياً صاحب الموضوع وانا ضيفاً عليك . قرأت المشاركات كلها وأعذرونى لعدم التعليق لشدة أنشغالى ولن أترك أى مشاركة لا أوفيها حقها .
أرجو أن يكون عذرى مقبولاً ولحين لقائنا أقدم لكم تحياتى ودمتم بخير

----------


## ابن طيبة

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
>  الاستاذ الفاضل  / سيد ابراهيم
> الاستاذ الفاضل  / معتز فطين
> الاستاذ الفاضل  / احمد المليجي
> الاستاذ الفاضل / midos512s
> لا اجد الكلمات التي اصف بها روعتكم و روعة بحثكم هذا في موضوع طالما شغلني و قد قرأت فيه كتابا للدكتور مصطفي محمود و للاسف الشديد يبدو ان اثار زهايمر مبكر جدا بدات تزحف علي ذاكرتي فللاسف  لا استطيع تذكر الكتاب و لا اسمة لانني قرأتة منذ عدة سنوات حينما كانت الظروف المحيطة تسمح للاطلع بحرية و لكن يبدو ان ظروف الحياه و الدراسة العلمية الرقمية و العمل بهذا المجال تجعلنا الي حد ما بمنأي عن الاطلاع و القراءة بالشكل الذي تمنيتة  فترة الاعدادي و الثانوي و علي ايه حال لن اطيل عليكم فقط سأعرض وجهة نظري في بعض الامور المتعلقة بالموضوع و هي مجرد وجهات نظر ليس لها اي اساس بحثي و انما هي وليدة تأملي في موضوع كثيرا ما شغلني و بعض المقالات المتفرقة التي قرأتها من هنا او هناك و قد استطيع مستقبلا البحث في الموضوع لاضافة شئ ذو  قيمة لبحثكم الرائع.
> اولا :  بالفعل رغم قراءة القرآن و ختمة اكثر من مرة الا انني كنت امر مرار الكرام علي هذه الاية " و دمرنا ما كان يصنع فرعون و قومه و ما كانوا يعرشون" و عندما قرأت هذه الاية في البحث و تأملتها بتمعن جالت في ذهني خاطرة ان هذا يعني ان فرعون موسي و فترة وجودة لا يحتمل ان يوجد او ان تكتشف اي اثار عن هذه الفترة ( وحتي اذا وجدت فستكون مدمرة في حالة يرثي لها و هذا غير محتمل ) لان اغلب ما اكتشف من الحضارة المصرية القديمة وجد في حالة جيدة كالمعابد و المقابر و الاثار و هذا يعد حلا للغز " لماذا لم نجد في التاريخ الفرعوني ما يشير لفترة وجود سيدنا موسي و لاحداث السحرة و التعذيب و المناظرات في السحر و طبعا لحادث الخروج ايضا و قد كاد يجن جنوني عندما فكرت منذ عدة سنوات في هذه الفكرة لماذ لم يذكر التاريخ الفرعوني الذي كان يسجل كل حدث  تقريبا هاما او غير هام فترة وجود موسي و الاحداث الهامة المتعلقة بتلك الفترة " لان الاية تشير الي ان الله دمر كل صنع فرعون و قومة و ما كان يعرشون من منازل و اكيد من معابد و اواني و نقوش اي كل صنعهم تقريبا و لم يذكر القرآن كيف حدث ذلك فمن المحتمل ان يكون خسفا او زلزال عظيم او فيضان اعظم من كل الفيضانات المعروفة او ان فرعون موسي لم يكون كباقي الفراعنة ذي اهتمام كبير بفنون العمارة و الانشاء و التشييد و التدوين فكان صنعة و صنع قومة قليلا ضعيفا سهل التدمير و الاندثار اما لماذا لم تذكر هذه الاحداث فيما بعد فقد يكون تفسير ذلك اعتقاد المصريين مثلا بلعنة ما تصيب من يذكر او يدون هذه الامور كما اصابت اللعنة فرعونهم و جنودة في حادث شق البحر و غرقهم او انهم يعتبرونها حادث فيه من الهزيمة ما يجعلهم يستبعدونة من الذكر و خاصة ان المصريين القدامي كأحفادهم لا يعترفون بالهزيمة و لا يحبون ذكرها حتي و ان كانت جلية للجميع و كلنا يعلم هذا الطبع بالشعب المصري الذي يعتبر ان الهزيمة بكافة اشكالها حتي و لو بمبارة كرة عار .
> ثانيا : من المسلم به ان القرآن هو المرجع الوحيد المسلم تماما بما ذكر فيه و ما عدا ذلك قابل للصحة او للخطأ فما ارخة قدماء المصريون قابل لان يكون تزييفا للاحداث علي يد الكهنة او ترجمة غير صحيحة للغة مما تسبب في نقل خاطئ للاحداث , و طبعا التوراه لا يعتمد عليها بنسبة تسعون بالمائة لاننا نعلم جيدا انه تم تحريفها و يكفينا ما ذكرة اليهود المضللون في التوراة في حق انبياء الله كسيدنا لوط و سيدنا سليمان و سيدنا داود من انهم زناه و مغتصبين لحقوق الغير و ان خطاياهم تفوق كثيرا خطايا البشر العاديين و هم انبياء الله الذين كرمهم الله و نزههم عن الخطايا و الذنوب اذن فعلي اي اساس سنستند لصحة التوراه الا في حالة توافق ما ذكر فيها مع ما ذكر في القرآن و غير ذلك من معلومات لا يمكن الاعتماد عليها و التسليم بها في بحث هام مثل ذلك البحث و بالتالي لا نستطيع اثبات صحة التواريخ المذكورة تماما و نعتبرها مسلم بها حتي تاريخ ميلاد المسيح نفسة الذي نستخدمة للتأريخ غير متأكد منه تماما و بالتالي فتواريخ ما قبل الميلاد لا نستطيع التأكد منها ايضا .
> ثالثا : شئ غريب لوحظ في النقوش و التماثيل الفرعونية القديمة و هي " العصا و الافعي و الكف" و لن اتطرق لمعناهما لاني لا اعلم و لكن الستم معي ان هذه الاشياء هي معجزات سيدنا موسي اعتقد انه اذا تم دراسة منذ متي بدات تظهر هذه الرموز في الحضارة المصرية القديمة و ماذا تعني  ستحظي بجانب من الفائدة في بحث كهذا .
> ...


الاخت شيماء (انا بنت مصرية ) اسمحي لي ان اتقدم لك بجزيل الشكر و اعتذر عن سرعة الرد لانه كان لزاما علي ان انتظر موافقة استاذي الجليل سيد ابراهيم حتي اشرع في الرد عليك و لكنني لن ارد الان فارجو عفوك لان النقاط التي اثرتيها هي نقطة الارتكاز التي من خلالها يمكن تفسير الموضوع كلهفان ما اثرتيه عن النقاط التالية كله صحيح
1 - فرعون كان عقيما
2- لايمكن الاعتماد علي الرواية التوراتية و لقد تناولنا نقطة واحدة و هي الخاصة بالسحر في قصة موسي و فرعون و لك ان تلاحظي الفرق الشاسع بين الرواية التوراتية و السياق القراني الكريم
3- نعم هناك خلط متعمد بين خروج اليهود من مصر و طرد الهكسوس
4- اما موضوع الكف و العصا و الافعي فهي من رموز الكتابة المصرية القديمة منذ ان نشات 
5- نعم لن نستطيع العثور علي اي اثار لفرعون موسي و قومه لان الله قد دمرها
6- كان ما كتبتيه تلخيصا رائعا للاحداث
دمتي بكل خير و بانتظار مشاركاتك

----------


## ابن طيبة

> شكراً لهذ المداخلات الاستاذة بنت مصرية 
> وشكراً للأساتذة الأفاضل سيد ابراهيم ، معتز فطين ،احمد المليجي
> اقول لكم جميعا شكرا على هذه المعلومات وأرجو منكم كتابة تعليقاتكم على ما سوف أنقله لكم على المنتدى من الكتاب الذي بين يدي


اخي الكريم midos512s شكرا لك مداخلتك و فعلا اخي لقد اخطا شامبليون في ترجمة الابجدية المصرية القديمة  و تخير لو ان عدة حروف في لغتنا العربية لم نكن نعرف و قام احد الاشخاص بتاويلها او ترجمتها حسب ما يريد هل كان بامكاننا ان نقراها كما نقراها الان وبطريقة اخري لو ان اللغة العربية هي التي كانت مندثرة و قام احد الاشخاص بالعثور علي حجر عليه نقش لنص واحد مكتوب بثلاثة لغات مختلفة و كانت هذه اللغات الثلاثة هي العربية (اللغة المندثرة التي لا نعرف عنها شيئا) و الانجليزية و الفرنسية
و كان النص الانجليزي كاملا و النص الفرنسي كاملا اما النص العربي فكان هناك ثلاثة و سبعون سطرا منه مفقودا و كان النص مكونا من مائة سطر مثلا فماذا فعل هذا الشخص قام بترجمة الاثنتي و عشرون سطرا بين اللغات الثلاثة  مع العلم ان تلك الاسطر لم يكن فيها جميع احرف الابجدية العربية فكان ناقصا فيها مثلا حرف الصاد و الذال و اللام و الطاء و الهمزة مثلا فماذا فعل قام بالاخذ بالمثلييات او التخمين او الافتراء هذا هو ما فعله شامبليون فهل تستطيع اخي ان تترجم اي نص عربي مثلا الي الانجليزية بدون الخمسة احرف الذي ذكرتهم سابقا بالطبع النتيجة سوف تكون سمك لبن تمر هندي
و هذه احد الاسباب التي ادت الي خروج التاريخ المصري القديم بمثل هذه الصورة المشوهة
دمت بكل خير اخي الكريم و في انتظار مداخلاتك التالية

----------


## ابن طيبة

> الأستاذ الصديق / فرعون طيبة
> صديقى لك مطلق الحرية فى الرد على جميع المشاركين فأنت تعتبر حالياً صاحب الموضوع وانا ضيفاً عليك . قرأت المشاركات كلها وأعذرونى لعدم التعليق لشدة أنشغالى ولن أترك أى مشاركة لا أوفيها حقها .
> أرجو أن يكون عذرى مقبولاً ولحين لقائنا أقدم لكم تحياتى ودمتم بخير


استاذي الجليل سيد ابراهيم لي كل الشرف ان ادير موضوع سيادتك حتي انتهاء سيادتك من جميع اشغالك و انه لوسام اضعه علي صدري ان تخصني بمثل ذلك 
دمت بكل خير استاذي الفاضل و في انتظار عودتك قريبا جدا انشاء الله

----------


## ابن طيبة

ذكرنا فيما سبق قصة نبي الله موسي وسحرة فرعون في الرواية التوراتية و الرواية القرانية و سوف نعرض فيما سيلي
النبي موسي وسحرة فرعون 
(3) 
الرؤية التاريخية/السياسية 
وتبني هذه الرؤية موقفهاا انطلاقا من طرح " فرويد" والذي مؤداة : ان موسي امير مصري من البيت المالك وكاهن عليم هرب من مصر بعد سقوط اخناتون خوفا من بطش كهنة " آمون" مع اتباعه واعطي هذه الديانة لليهود المستعبدين بمصر..وانطلاقا من هذه الفرضية انطلق العديد من الكتاب ...بل وذهب بعضهم الي ابعد مما ذهب " فروبيد".... 

فيذهب " احمد عثمان " في الجزء الاول من كتابه " تاريخ اليهود" , وكذلك د/ سيد محمود القمني في الجزء الثالث من كتابه " النبي موسي وآخر ايام تل العمارنة" , الي ان موسي لم يكن مصريا فحسب ولا امير وكاهنا فحسب , وانما كان هو ذات " اخناتون " الفرعون المصري ..واذا كانالسبق في هذا القول لاخمد ثمان في مؤلفه " تاريخ اليهود" (1) الا انه قد قاله تلميحا ,الا ان سيد القمني قد قاله تصريحا في كتابه " النبي موسي وآخر ايام تل العمارنة"(2) وتقوم هذه الرؤية علي ان النبي موسي ( اخناتون) بعد سقوطه عن العرش وتولي ابنه " سمنخ كا رع " للحكم بدلا منه , وخروجه مع بني اسرائيل من مصر. حدثت مؤامرة من الوزير " آي " لصالح اقصاء الوريث الشرعي لصالح شقيقه " توت عنخ امون" 
مما حدا الي لجوء الوريث الشرعي ووالده (اخناتون / موسي ) الي اعلان حرب انتهت بهزيمتهم ووفاة " توت عنخ امون " و " سمنخ كا رع " في هذه الحرب , وتولي الوزير " آي " حكم البلاد ..وان هذه الاحداثاو المواجهة تمت بين ( اخناتن / موسي) و (آي / فرعون ). 
وان اساس المعركة كان هو اثبات من له الشرعية علي ملك مصر... 
ويقول سيدالقمني في الجزء الثالث من " النبي موسي وىخر ايام تل العمارنة" : ونعود الي رسم سيناريو الاحداث في مصر , حيث نفهم ان الملك توت عنخ امون قد قتل في المعركة, كما انه لارؤيب ان كل منهما استعان ما في امكانه لاثبات هذه الشرعية امام الناس. 
وفي هذا يقول احمد عثمان : والكلمة العبرية التي استخدمت في التوراه للدلالة علي عصي موسي هي " نحش" وتقرأ احيانا " حنش " , وللكلمة نفسها معنيان آخران في اللغة العبريةهي " ثعبان" كما تعني ايضا " النحاس الاصفر" . وتخبلرنا احد قصص " الهاجادا" – وهي الجزء الاسطوري للتلمود – ان العصا التي استعملها موسي كانت مصنوعة ومحفورة علي شكل " صولجان" , ومن الطبيعي اذا اراد موسي اقناع المصريين بصدق قوله استخدم ادلة يكون لها اثرها الفعال في نفوس مشاهديه من الكهة والحكماء , والثعبان عند المصريين القدماء يرمز الي سلطة العرش, وهو يوضع داخل التاج الملكي فوق جبهة الملوك , وكانت عصا الصولجان الملكي المصري تصنع علي شكل ثعبان مخطط ملتو , وهو اما ان يكون مصنوعا من النحاس او مغطي بطبقة منه ....وهذا ايضا يتضح من موضوع رسالة الدكتوراه التي نال بها الدكتور " علي حسن" وكيل الوزارة لشئون الاثار المصرية درجة الدكتوراه التي حصل عليها من المانيا, والعرض الذي قام به موسي امام فرعون وقومه يشبه العرض الذي يقوم به الملوك المصريون في اهم احتفالاتهم الشعبية وهو احتفال السد ... وكان علي الملك نفسه ان يقوم بعدد من الطقوس في قاعة العرش امام حكماء ونبلاء البلاد ....ومن بين هذه الطقوس كما يتبين من الرسوم المنقوشة علي جدران مقبرة " خيروف" احد وزراء امنحتب الثالث, كان الملك يضع يده في عبه ثم يخرجها ليريها للناظرين, ثم كان الملك يقدم عرضا وهو يمسك صولجانا وضع عند نهايته رأس ثعبان , وهكذا فان المصريين ادركوا مغزي الايات التي عرضها موسي امامهم.... 
ويضع سيد القمني فرضا اخر يقول " لدينا فرض اخر لهذا الاستعراض الذي يؤكد شرعية الملك وهو ان الملك كان يتم تدريبه من قبل الكهنة علي التعامل مع الحيات الدفانة في حال تصلبها وبياتها والتي كان يتم لاايقاظها بالضغط علي غدة خلف الراس كعلامة شاهدة علي تمكن الملك من منح انفاس الحياة للبشر وحتي للجمادات , وهو داب معلوم ومتكرر في عبارة دائمة الورود في النصوص المصرية عن الرعون الذي يمنح انفاس الحياة . 
" .. ويبدو ان مسالة العصا كانت شديدة الاهمية , بلاعتقد المصري القديم ان ( العصا / الصولجان) هي منحة معطاة من الله نفسه , اذ نجد عند بلوتراك : " وفي اليوم الثالث والعشرين من شهر بابه ( ويوافق اليوم العشرين من اكتوبر) يحتفلون بعيد ( عصا الآله ) ....فالعصا عصا الاله , وهو الذي يعطيها للفرعون , وكانت لها يوم ميلاد , لقد كانت العصا كائنا حيا او (حية)...اما وضع الملك يده في فتحة ملابسه في صدره واخرجا ليريها للناظرين , مع ما اء في التوراة والقرآن انها تظهر بيضاء مضيئة , فنعتقد ر( والقول لسيد القمني) ان ذلك سبق وفعلته حتشبسوت لتاكيد شرعية ملوكيتها المشكوك فيها , وارسلت لهذا السبب خصيصا بعثتها الي بونت لاحضار تلك المادة المضيئة...ويبدو ان هذه العادة التاكيدية لشرعية الملك في اعياد سد , فكان الملك يخفي يده في جيب صديريته ويغمس يده في المادة المضيئة ليخرجها للناظرين. وهو بالضبط ما فعله اخناتون امام آي وجماهير شعبه كآيات لملكه , وذكرته التوراه بعدذلك كمعجزات قام بها " موسي" امام الفرعون....اما بقية المعجزات كضرب مصر بالبعوض والضفادع والجراذ والذباب والقمل , فهي كلها امور اعتيادية في ارض مصر التي تضج بالحياة, وهي في ذات الوقت امور غريبة علي المحرر التوراتي الذي يعيش في صحراوات جافة ضنينة بالحياة وشحيحة.." 

المصادر: 

(1) – تاريخ السهود – احمد عثمان – الجزء الاول- دار الشروف- القاهرة 
(2) النبي موسي وآخر ايام تل العمارنة- د/ سيد القمني- الجزء الثالث-المركز المصري لبحوث الحضارة- القاهرة- الطبعة الاولي 1999. 



السحر والدين (10) 
النبي موسي وسحرة فرعون 
هاء- 
راي خاص في المسالة 

و لن عودة انشاء الله للمقارنة بين الروايات الثلاثة باذن الله في المداخلة التالية
دمتم جميعا بالف خير

----------


## الشيمـــاء

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركات
انتظرت كثيرا بشغف شديد منذ فترة مشاركاتكم الجديدة في هذا البحث الرائع و لكن يبدو انني لم استمر في متابعة الساحة لانشغالي. و الان  وجدت الان بعض الاضافات الجديدة التي لم اقراها بعد و لأني شغوفة جدا بالبحث في هذا الموضوع و لاني لديا مفاجاة جيدة يمكن الاستعانة بها في بحثنا لذا باذن الله ساحاول غدا قرائة ما فاتني من ردود و محاولة المشاركة من خلال ما قرأتة في الفترة الماضية.
و حقا لكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## ابن طيبة

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركات
> انتظرت كثيرا بشغف شديد منذ فترة مشاركاتكم الجديدة في هذا البحث الرائع و لكن يبدو انني لم استمر في متابعة الساحة لانشغالي. و الان  وجدت الان بعض الاضافات الجديدة التي لم اقراها بعد و لأني شغوفة جدا بالبحث في هذا الموضوع و لاني لديا مفاجاة جيدة يمكن الاستعانة بها في بحثنا لذا باذن الله ساحاول غدا قرائة ما فاتني من ردود و محاولة المشاركة من خلال ما قرأتة في الفترة الماضية.
> و حقا لكم جزيل الشكر


الاخت انا بنت مصرية
شكرا لك مرورك الكريم و في انتظار مداخلاتك التالية و للعلم يتم الان كتابة الموضوع بشكل و ثائقي و حين انتهي منه سوف يتم عرضه علي استاذنا الجليل سيد ابراهيم لابداء الراي فيه ثم يتم وضعه في هذا الموضوع الذي ارجو من اداري القاعة تثبيته لما له من اهمية

----------


## الشيمـــاء

اساتذتي الاجلاء.. سيد ابراهيم , معتز فطين
اشكركم شكرا جزيلا علي استمرار البحث قائما و انه لم يأخذ طريق اغلب موضوع المنتديات لكونه مجرد موضوع بالارشيف بل و يتم كتابتة بشكل وثائقي و ارجو التوفيق من الله عز و جل ان نصل لشيئ ذي قيمة و ان تقبلوا مشاركتي معكم في هذا البحث الرائع ( اذا لم يكن لديكم مانع) , و اتمني ان نصل لشئ يضحد مزاعم اليهود و افترائتهم التي يتخذونها كمبررات لاعتدائاتهم القذرة علي بني الاسلام , فلم اعد استبعد ابدا ان تحتل اسرائيل مصر تحت مبرر الانتقام من تمثال رمسيس الثاني. علي اي حال سأهتم ان شاء الله بتجميع كل ما قيل عن فرعون في القرآن الكريم ان شاء الله و نبدأ بدراسة هذه الايات ايه اية باذن الله اما المفاجأة التي تحدثت عنها مسبقا هي موسوعة ( اليهود و اليهودية و الصهيونية ) لاستاذنا الجليل  الدكتور عبد الوهاب المسيري و هي موجودة كاملة في موقع علي الانترنت و هذا هو الرابط الخاص بها 
http://www.elmessiri.com/Zionism/start.htm

----------


## الشيمـــاء

> ذكرنا فيما سبق قصة نبي الله موسي وسحرة فرعون في الرواية التوراتية و الرواية القرانية و سوف نعرض فيما سيلي
> النبي موسي وسحرة فرعون 
> (3) 
> الرؤية التاريخية/السياسية 
> وتبني هذه الرؤية موقفهاا انطلاقا من طرح " فرويد" والذي مؤداة : ان موسي امير مصري من البيت المالك وكاهن عليم هرب من مصر بعد سقوط اخناتون خوفا من بطش كهنة " آمون" مع اتباعه واعطي هذه الديانة لليهود المستعبدين بمصر..وانطلاقا من هذه الفرضية انطلق العديد من الكتاب ...بل وذهب بعضهم الي ابعد مما ذهب " فروبيد".... 
> 
> فيذهب " احمد عثمان " في الجزء الاول من كتابه " تاريخ اليهود" , وكذلك د/ سيد محمود القمني في الجزء الثالث من كتابه " النبي موسي وآخر ايام تل العمارنة" , الي ان موسي لم يكن مصريا فحسب ولا امير وكاهنا فحسب , وانما كان هو ذات " اخناتون " الفرعون المصري ..واذا كانالسبق في هذا القول لاخمد ثمان في مؤلفه " تاريخ اليهود" (1) الا انه قد قاله تلميحا ,الا ان سيد القمني قد قاله تصريحا في كتابه " النبي موسي وآخر ايام تل العمارنة"(2) وتقوم هذه الرؤية علي ان النبي موسي ( اخناتون) بعد سقوطه عن العرش وتولي ابنه " سمنخ كا رع " للحكم بدلا منه , وخروجه مع بني اسرائيل من مصر. حدثت مؤامرة من الوزير " آي " لصالح اقصاء الوريث الشرعي لصالح شقيقه " توت عنخ امون" 
> مما حدا الي لجوء الوريث الشرعي ووالده (اخناتون / موسي ) الي اعلان حرب انتهت بهزيمتهم ووفاة " توت عنخ امون " و " سمنخ كا رع " في هذه الحرب , وتولي الوزير " آي " حكم البلاد ..وان هذه الاحداثاو المواجهة تمت بين ( اخناتن / موسي) و (آي / فرعون ). 
> وان اساس المعركة كان هو اثبات من له الشرعية علي ملك مصر... 
> ...



استاذي الجليل معتز فطين (فرعون طيبة)
لي رأي بخصوص تلك المداخلة هذه الطقوس بالفعل هي معجزات سيدنا موسي و ما فعل يوم العيد الفرعوني  لاثبات نبوتة و ان معجزات حقيقة و ليست سحر و لكن هل تري هل حدوث هذه المعجزات للمرة الاولي مع النبي موسي  هو السبب ان تتحول هذه الطقوس للممارسات يمارسها الفرعون الحاكم امام شعبة ( مع اعتبار ان النبي موسي كان في معركة مع فرعون موسي نصر الله فيها النبي موسي و بالتالي اصبح النبي موسي و معجزاتة رمز للقوة و النصر لانه المنتصر في معركتة مع الفرعون و بالتالي سارت معجزاتة دليلا للقوة و الحكم و النصر و من هنا اتخذت كطقوس لاعياد الحكم و تنصيب الحاكم) ام ان الله اختار لموسي هذه المعجزات لمكانتها عند المصريين كطقوس يمارسها الحاكم او الفرعون و اعتقد لو ثبت الاحتمال الاول ( الذي اميل اليه) هو الصحيح سيكون بسهولة استنتاج الفترة الزمنية التي بعث فيها نبي الله موسي بشكل اكثر دقة اذا استنتجنا متي تم البدء في استخدام هذه الطقوس كطقوس لتنصيب الحاكم او لاعياد الحكم.
ولك جزيل الشكر 
تحياتي

----------


## ابن طيبة

> استاذي الجليل معتز فطين (فرعون طيبة)
> لي رأي بخصوص تلك المداخلة هذه الطقوس بالفعل هي معجزات سيدنا موسي و ما فعل يوم العيد الفرعوني  لاثبات نبوتة و ان معجزات حقيقة و ليست سحر و لكن هل تري هل حدوث هذه المعجزات للمرة الاولي مع النبي موسي  هو السبب ان تتحول هذه الطقوس للممارسات يمارسها الفرعون الحاكم امام شعبة ( مع اعتبار ان النبي موسي كان في معركة مع فرعون موسي نصر الله فيها النبي موسي و بالتالي اصبح النبي موسي و معجزاتة رمز للقوة و النصر لانه المنتصر في معركتة مع الفرعون و بالتالي سارت معجزاتة دليلا للقوة و الحكم و النصر و من هنا اتخذت كطقوس لاعياد الحكم و تنصيب الحاكم) ام ان الله اختار لموسي هذه المعجزات لمكانتها عند المصريين كطقوس يمارسها الحاكم او الفرعون و اعتقد لو ثبت الاحتمال الاول ( الذي اميل اليه) هو الصحيح سيكون بسهولة استنتاج الفترة الزمنية التي بعث فيها نبي الله موسي بشكل اكثر دقة اذا استنتجنا متي تم البدء في استخدام هذه الطقوس كطقوس لتنصيب الحاكم او لاعياد الحكم.
> ولك جزيل الشكر 
> تحياتي


الاخت انا بنت مصرية الطرح اكثر من رائع و انا اميل الي الراي الاول الذي افردتيه و لكن هذا سوف يؤدي بنا الي معضلة تاريخية فاذا كان ملوك مصر اعتبر ما حدث بين فرعون و موسي مراسم لتتويج الملوك فمن الثابت ان هذه الطقوس كانت من عصر ما قبل الاسرات و هذه معضلة تاريخية و لغز من الغاز التاريخ المصري القديم

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأستاذ والصديق / معتز فطين
أخى الفاضل جزاك الله كل خير فقد جعلت الموضوع هام ومتكامل ولم اكن اتوقع وانا اكتبه أن يكون له هذه الأهمية التى اصبحت تلازمه بدخولك فيه فأنت دارس جيد للتاريخ وانا استفيد كثيراً مما تكتبه . اما عن سيد القمنى فأصارحك القول أنى لا أحب هذا الرجل فهو يتجنى كثيراً على علماء الإسلام وله شطحات غير مقبولة . وهو أيضاً من اتهم أخناتون بممارسة الشذوذ مع أخيه الأصغر وعنما يلمح أنه سيدنا موسى فأنه أنما يتهم سينا موسى بما ليس فيه . وسبق أن قرأة رأى يقول صاحبه أن الملكة حتشبسوت هى أم موسى وقد أنجبته بدون زواج وهى التى أمرت وصيفاتها بوضعه بجانب القصر على شط النيل . انهم يا صديقى لا يشوهون التاريخ فقط بل يتجنون على سيدنا موسى كليم الله .
اشكرك وأشكر كل من ساهم فى هذا الموضوع واعتقد أنه ما زال لديك الكثير لتقدمه لنا . دمت بخير صديقى الكريم

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأستاذ الصديق/ ابن طيبة
كذلك وأورثناها قوماً اخرين * 28 الدخان .. كلما تمعنت فى هذه الأية الكريمة أقول أن فرعون موسى قد انتهى وورث الحكم قوماً أخرين أو أسرة جديدة وبهذا يكون الفرعون هو أخر فراعنة أسرة . ولكن أى اسرة نحن نحوم حول اسرة معينة فما رأيك يا اخى الكريم .دمت بخير

----------


## ابن طيبة

*استاذي الجليل سيد ابراهيم و كانك جالسا معي علي مكتبي فكل مرة يتحرك فيها قلمك يشتعل عقلي بالتفكير (واورثناها قوما اخرين) معجزة من معجزات القران الكريم
و لكن من هم القوم الاخرين هل هم اهل البلد و بذلك يكون انتقال الحكم من اسرة الي اسرة ام قوما اخرين(شعب اخر)(احتلال) ايهما سيدي الجليل اقرب اسرة اخري ام شعب اخر لا ينتمي لنا شعب غازي شعب محتل
خاصة و ان بني اسرائيل عادوا مرة اخري الي مصر
ها انت سيادتكم تتوصل لحل معضلة اخري كانت تؤرق مرقدي حتي انني كنت استيقظ من النوم حتي اخط ملاحظة 
(و اورثناها قوم اخرين) كانت تشغل بالي هذه الاية الكريمة كانت تؤرقني و مازالت
استاذي الجليل مازلت قائما علي وضع خطة العمل و خلال ايام سوف انتهي منها و سوف ارسلها لسيادتكم لابداء الراي و حين توافق سيادتك عليها نبدا باذن الله في اول فصول موسي و فرعون الحقيقة و الاسطورة
دمت بكل خير استاذي و والدي الفاضل سيد ابراهيم
دمت لنا بالف خير*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأستاذ الصديق/ ابن طيبة
ما زلت تأتينا بجديد نتعلم منه . نحن معك . دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

انابنت مصرية
اشكرك ابنتى الفاضلة . يجب أن تتكون بناتنا هكذا مثلك . اثريتى الموضوع .دمت بخير

----------


## ابن طيبة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
كتاب موسي و فرعون(الحقيقة والاسطورة) 

الاهداء

اهداء الي منتدي ابناء مصر 
الي استاذي الجليل سيد ابراهيم
الي ابي و امي ادام الله نعمة تواجدهما معي علي
الي زوجتي الحبيبة و ابنائي فطين و محمود و ملك
الي كل من ساعدني و لو بكلمة في انهاء هذا العمل الذي استغرقني سبعة عشر عاما من البحث و الدراسة
الي كل من يقرأ اهديكم هذا الكتاب المتواضع

مقدمة

الهدف من اخراج هذا الكتاب هو تعريف القاريء بحقيقة احداث قصة موسي عليه السلام و فرعون 
المئات من الاسئلة تثار و تعددت النقاشات و يثور الجدل و مازالت المشكلة التاريخية قائمة بدون حل
من هو فرعون موسي ؟ متي عاش؟ في اي اسرة كان؟ اين حدثت احداث هذه القصة؟ 
لقد اختلفت الاراء و تعددت حتي انها تكاد تمليء مجلدات و مجلدات و اصبح تقريبا كل ملك في مصر القديمة هو فرعون موسي
حتي شوه التاريخ و اصبح يكتب حسب الاهواء و الاطماع و من الغريب ان ينحو معظم كتابنا المصريين منحي علماء الغرب فيما كتبوه دون فحص لما وصلوا اليه من نظريات و فرضيات بل لاختلاقات كثيرة دست عن حسن نية او بسوء نية
فرعون موسي هذا الملك الذي الذي اصبح مثارا للاهتمام و البحث هذا الطاغية الذي انزل له الله نبيين  موسي و هارون و الذي ذكر اسمه في ثلاثة و عشرون سورة من سور القران الكريم من يكون؟
يعتبر هذا الكتاب بحث في قصة موسي عليه السلام و هذا الجبار يعتمد علي المقارنة بين رواية القران الكريم و رواية التوراة و ما تم العثور عليه حتي الان في المتون المصرية القديمة و كذلك متون سوريا و فلسطين لعلاقتهما بمرحلة الخروج
و لن ادعي ما لم اتوصل اليه و اقول لكم انظروا الي النهاية و سوف تعرفون من هو فرعون موسي و لكنني اقول انتظروا الي النهاية
و سوف اقول لكم ما هي الفترة التي تواجد فيها هذا الملك و اين انتهي و ماذا حل بمصر من بعده و اين ذهب بنوا اسرائيل و الي اي منتهي انتهوا
اللهم ان كنت اصبت فبفضل منك و رضوان و ان اكن اخطأت فمن نفسي و الشيطان

خطة البحث

الفصل الاول: المقارنة بين الرواية في القران و التوراة و التاريخ

المبحث الاول : الرواية التوراتية
المبحث الثاني : الرواية القرانية
المبحث الثالث: القصة من الناحية التارخية
المبحث الرابع: مقارنة بين الروايات الثلاث

الفصل الثاني : تاصيل المشكلة

المبحث الاول : غياب المتون التارخية عن الموضوع
المبحث الثاني : الملك و الفرعون
المبحث الثالث : البحر و اليم
المبحث الرابع : فرعون واحد ام فرعونين
المبحث الخامس : و دمرنا ما كان 
المبحث السادس: و اورثناها قوم اخرين

الفصل الثالث: دخول بني اسرائيل مصر

الفصل الرابع: الخروج

الفصل الخامس : تحديد فترة تواجد موسي في مصر

الخاتمة*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الصديق الفاضل / استاذ معتز
شهيتنا مفتوحة . دمت بخير

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الفصل الاول: المقارنة بين الرواية في القران و التوراة و التاريخ

المبحث الاول : الرواية التوراتية
بداية نقوم بسرد الرواية التوراتية لقصة موسي عليه السلام و فرعون و هي متواجدة في سفر الخروج ننقلها كاملة بالنص كما وردت بالتوراة ثم نقوم بالتعليق في النهاية

سفر الخروج

الاصحاح الاول

1 وَهذِهِ أَسْمَاءُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ الَّذِينَ جَاءُوا إِلَى مِصْرَ. مَعَ يَعْقُوبَ جَاءَ كُلُّ إِنْسَانٍ وَبَيْتُهُ: 
2 رَأُوبَيْنُ وَشِمْعُونُ وَلاَوِي وَيَهُوذَا 
3 وَيَسَّاكَرُ وَزَبُولُونُ وَبَنْيَامِينُ 
4 وَدَانُ وَنَفْتَالِي وَجَادُ وَأَشِيرُ. 
5 وَكَانَتْ جَمِيعُ نُفُوسِ الْخَارِجِينَ مِنْ صُلْبِ يَعْقُوبَ سَبْعِينَ نَفْسًا. وَلكِنْ يُوسُفُ كَانَ فِي مِصْرَ. 
6 وَمَاتَ يُوسُفُ وَكُلُّ إِخْوَتِهِ وَجَمِيعُ ذلِكَ الْجِيلِ. 
7 وَأَمَّا بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ فَأَثْمَرُوا وَتَوَالَدُوا وَنَمَوْا وَكَثُرُوا كَثِيرًا جِدًّا، وَامْتَلأَتِ الأَرْضُ مِنْهُمْ.


8 ثُمَّ قَامَ مَلِكٌ جَدِيدٌ عَلَى مِصْرَ لَمْ يَكُنْ يَعْرِفُ يُوسُفَ. 
9 فَقَالَ لِشَعْبِهِ: «هُوَذَا بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ شَعْبٌ أَكْثَرُ وَأَعْظَمُ مِنَّا. 
10 هَلُمَّ نَحْتَالُ لَهُمْ لِئَلاَّ يَنْمُوا، فَيَكُونَ إِذَا حَدَثَتْ حَرْبٌ أَنَّهُمْ يَنْضَمُّونَ إِلَى أَعْدَائِنَا وَيُحَارِبُونَنَا وَيَصْعَدُونَ مِنَ الأَرْضِ». 
11 فَجَعَلُوا عَلَيْهِمْ رُؤَسَاءَ تَسْخِيرٍ لِكَيْ يُذِلُّوهُمْ بِأَثْقَالِهِمْ، فَبَنَوْا لِفِرْعَوْنَ مَدِينَتَيْ مَخَازِنَ: فِيثُومَ، وَرَعَمْسِيسَ. 
12 وَلكِنْ بِحَسْبِمَا أَذَلُّوهُمْ هكَذَا نَمَوْا وَامْتَدُّوا. فَاخْتَشَوْا مِنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ. 
13 فَاسْتَعْبَدَ الْمِصْرِيُّونَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ بِعُنْفٍ، 
14 وَمَرَّرُوا حَيَاتَهُمْ بِعُبُودِيَّةٍ قَاسِيَةٍ فِي الطِّينِ وَاللِّبْنِ وَفِي كُلِّ عَمَل فِي الْحَقْلِ. كُلِّ عَمَلِهِمِ الَّذِي عَمِلُوهُ بِوَاسِطَتِهِمْ عُنْفًا.


15 وَكَلَّمَ مَلِكُ مِصْرَ قَابِلَتَيِ الْعِبْرَانِيَّاتِ اللَّتَيْنِ اسْمُ إِحْدَاهُمَا شِفْرَةُ وَاسْمُ الأُخْرَى فُوعَةُ، 
16 وَقَالَ: «حِينَمَا تُوَلِّدَانِ الْعِبْرَانِيَّاتِ وَتَنْظُرَانِهِنَّ عَلَى الْكَرَاسِيِّ، إِنْ كَانَ ابْنًا فَاقْتُلاَهُ، وَإِنْ كَانَ بِنْتًا فَتَحْيَا». 
17 وَلكِنَّ الْقَابِلَتَيْنِ خَافَتَا اللهَ وَلَمْ تَفْعَلاَ كَمَا كَلَّمَهُمَا مَلِكُ مِصْرَ، بَلِ اسْتَحْيَتَا الأَوْلاَدَ. 
18 فَدَعَا مَلِكُ مِصْرَ الْقَابِلَتَيْنِ وَقَالَ لَهُمَا: «لِمَاذَا فَعَلْتُمَا هذَا الأَمْرَ وَاسْتَحْيَيْتُمَا الأَوْلاَدَ؟» 
19 فَقَالَتِ الْقَابِلَتَانِ لِفِرْعَوْنَ: «إِنَّ النِّسَاءَ الْعِبْرَانِيَّاتِ لَسْنَ كَالْمِصْرِيَّاتِ، فَإِنَّهُنَّ قَوِيَّاتٌ يَلِدْنَ قَبْلَ أَنْ تَأْتِيَهُنَّ الْقَابِلَةُ». 
20 فَأَحْسَنَ اللهُ إِلَى الْقَابِلَتَيْنِ، وَنَمَا الشَّعْبُ وَكَثُرَ جِدًّا. 
21 وَكَانَ إِذْ خَافَتِ الْقَابِلَتَانِ اللهَ أَنَّهُ صَنَعَ لَهُمَا بُيُوتًا. 
22 ثُمَّ أَمَرَ فِرْعَوْنُ جَمِيعَ شَعْبِهِ قَائِلاً: «كُلُّ ابْنٍ يُولَدُ تَطْرَحُونَهُ فِي النَّهْرِ، لكِنَّ كُلَّ بِنْتٍ تَسْتَحْيُونَهَا».

الاصحاح الثاني

1 وَذَهَبَ رَجُلٌ مِنْ بَيْتِ لاَوِي وَأَخَذَ بِنْتَ لاَوِي، 
2 فَحَبِلَتِ الْمَرْأَةُ وَوَلَدَتِ ابْنًا. وَلَمَّا رَأَتْهُ أَنَّهُ حَسَنٌ، خَبَّأَتْهُ ثَلاَثَةَ أَشْهُرٍ. 
3 وَلَمَّا لَمْ يُمْكِنْهَا أَنْ تُخَبِّئَهُ بَعْدُ، أَخَذَتْ لَهُ سَفَطًا مِنَ الْبَرْدِيِّ وَطَلَتْهُ بِالْحُمَرِ وَالزِّفْتِ، وَوَضَعَتِ الْوَلَدَ فِيهِ، وَوَضَعَتْهُ بَيْنَ الْحَلْفَاءِ عَلَى حَافَةِ النَّهْرِ. 
4 وَوَقَفَتْ أُخْتُهُ مِنْ بَعِيدٍ لِتَعْرِفَ مَاذَا يُفْعَلُ بِهِ.


5 فَنَزَلَتِ ابْنَةُ فِرْعَوْنَ إِلَى النَّهْرِ لِتَغْتَسِلَ، وَكَانَتْ جَوَارِيهَا مَاشِيَاتٍ عَلَى جَانِبِ النَّهْرِ. فَرَأَتِ السَّفَطَ بَيْنَ الْحَلْفَاءِ، فَأَرْسَلَتْ أَمَتَهَا وَأَخَذَتْهُ. 
6 وَلَمَّا فَتَحَتْهُ رَأَتِ الْوَلَدَ، وَإِذَا هُوَ صَبِيٌّ يَبْكِي. فَرَقَّتْ لَهُ وَقَالَتْ: «هذَا مِنْ أَوْلاَدِ الْعِبْرَانِيِّينَ». 
7 فَقَالَتْ أُخْتُهُ لابْنَةِ فِرْعَوْنَ: «هَلْ أَذْهَبُ وَأَدْعُو لَكِ امْرَأَةً مُرْضِعَةً مِنَ الْعِبْرَانِيَّاتِ لِتُرْضِعَ لَكِ الْوَلَدَ؟» 
8 فَقَالَتْ لَهَا ابْنَةُ فِرْعَوْنَ: «اذْهَبِي». فَذَهَبَتِ الْفَتَاةُ وَدَعَتْ أُمَّ الْوَلَدِ. 
9 فَقَالَتْ لَهَا ابْنَةُ فِرْعَوْنَ: «اذْهَبِي بِهذَا الْوَلَدِ وَأَرْضِعِيهِ لِي وَأَنَا أُعْطِي أُجْرَتَكِ». فَأَخَذَتِ الْمَرْأَةُ الْوَلَدَ وَأَرْضَعَتْهُ. 
10 وَلَمَّا كَبِرَ الْوَلَدُ جَاءَتْ بِهِ إِلَى ابْنَةِ فِرْعَوْنَ فَصَارَ لَهَا ابْنًا، وَدَعَتِ اسْمَهُ «مُوسَى» وَقَالَتْ: «إِنِّي انْتَشَلْتُهُ مِنَ الْمَاءِ».


11 وَحَدَثَ فِي تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ لَمَّا كَبِرَ مُوسَى أَنَّهُ خَرَجَ إِلَى إِخْوَتِهِ لِيَنْظُرَ فِي أَثْقَالِهِمْ، فَرَأَى رَجُلاً مِصْرِيًّا يَضْرِبُ رَجُلاً عِبْرَانِيًّا مِنْ إِخْوَتِهِ، 
12 فَالْتَفَتَ إِلَى هُنَا وَهُنَاكَ وَرَأَى أَنْ لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ، فَقَتَلَ الْمِصْرِيَّ وَطَمَرَهُ فِي الرَّمْلِ. 
13 ثُمَّ خَرَجَ فِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّانِي وَإِذَا رَجُلاَنِ عِبْرَانِيَّانِ يَتَخَاصَمَانِ، فَقَالَ لِلْمُذْنِبِ: «لِمَاذَا تَضْرِبُ صَاحِبَكَ؟» 
14 فَقَالَ: «مَنْ جَعَلَكَ رَئِيسًا وَقَاضِيًا عَلَيْنَا؟ أَمُفْتَكِرٌ أَنْتَ بِقَتْلِي كَمَا قَتَلْتَ الْمِصْرِيَّ؟». فَخَافَ مُوسَى وَقَالَ: «حَقًّا قَدْ عُرِفَ الأَمْرُ». 
15 فَسَمِعَ فِرْعَوْنُ هذَا الأَمْرَ، فَطَلَبَ أَنْ يَقْتُلَ مُوسَى. فَهَرَبَ مُوسَى مِنْ وَجْهِ فِرْعَوْنَ وَسَكَنَ فِي أَرْضِ مِدْيَانَ، وَجَلَسَ عِنْدَ الْبِئْرِ.


16 وَكَانَ لِكَاهِنِ مِدْيَانَ سَبْعُ بَنَاتٍ، فَأَتَيْنَ وَاسْتَقَيْنَ وَمَلأْنَ الأَجْرَانَ لِيَسْقِينَ غَنَمَ أَبِيهِنَّ. 
17 فَأَتَى الرُّعَاةُ وَطَرَدُوهُنَّ. فَنَهَضَ مُوسَى وَأَنْجَدَهُنَّ وَسَقَى غَنَمَهُنَّ. 
18 فَلَمَّا أَتَيْنَ إِلَى رَعُوئِيلَ أَبِيهِنَّ قَالَ: «مَا بَالُكُنَّ أَسْرَعْتُنَّ فِي الْمَجِيءِ الْيَوْمَ؟» 
19 فَقُلْنَ: «رَجُلٌ مِصْرِيٌّ أَنْقَذَنَا مِنْ أَيْدِي الرُّعَاةِ، وَإِنَّهُ اسْتَقَى لَنَا أَيْضًا وَسَقَى الْغَنَمَ». 
20 فَقَالَ لِبَنَاتِهِ: «وَأَيْنَ هُوَ؟ لِمَاذَا تَرَكْتُنَّ الرَّجُلَ؟ ادْعُونَهُ لِيَأْكُلَ طَعَامًا». 
21 فَارْتَضَى مُوسَى أَنْ يَسْكُنَ مَعَ الرَّجُلِ، فَأَعْطَى مُوسَى صَفُّورَةَ ابْنَتَهُ. 
22 فَوَلَدَتِ ابْنًا فَدَعَا اسْمَهُ «جَرْشُومَ»، لأَنَّهُ قَالَ: «كُنْتُ نَزِيلاً فِي أَرْضٍ غَرِيبَةٍ».


23 وَحَدَثَ فِي تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ الْكَثِيرَةِ أَنَّ مَلِكَ مِصْرَ مَاتَ. وَتَنَهَّدَ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ مِنَ الْعُبُودِيَّةِ وَصَرَخُوا، فَصَعِدَ صُرَاخُهُمْ إِلَى اللهِ مِنْ أَجْلِ الْعُبُودِيَّةِ. 
24 فَسَمِعَ اللهُ أَنِينَهُمْ، فَتَذَكَّرَ اللهُ مِيثَاقَهُ مَعَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ. 
25 وَنَظَرَ اللهُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ وَعَلِمَ اللهُ.

الاصحاح الثالث

1 وَأَمَّا مُوسَى فَكَانَ يَرْعَى غَنَمَ يَثْرُونَ حَمِيهِ كَاهِنِ مِدْيَانَ، فَسَاقَ الْغَنَمَ إِلَى وَرَاءِ الْبَرِّيَّةِ وَجَاءَ إِلَى جَبَلِ اللهِ حُورِيبَ. 
2 وَظَهَرَ لَهُ مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ بِلَهِيبِ نَارٍ مِنْ وَسَطِ عُلَّيْقَةٍ. فَنَظَرَ وَإِذَا الْعُلَّيْقَةُ تَتَوَقَّدُ بِالنَّارِ، وَالْعُلَّيْقَةُ لَمْ تَكُنْ تَحْتَرِقُ. 
3 فَقَالَ مُوسَى: «أَمِيلُ الآنَ لأَنْظُرَ هذَا الْمَنْظَرَ الْعَظِيمَ. لِمَاذَا لاَ تَحْتَرِقُ الْعُلَّيْقَةُ؟». 
4 فَلَمَّا رَأَى الرَّبُّ أَنَّهُ مَالَ لِيَنْظُرَ، نَادَاهُ اللهُ مِنْ وَسَطِ الْعُلَّيْقَةِ وَقَالَ: «مُوسَى، مُوسَى!». فَقَالَ: «هأَنَذَا». 
5 فَقَالَ: «لاَ تَقْتَرِبْ إِلَى ههُنَا. اخْلَعْ حِذَاءَكَ مِنْ رِجْلَيْكَ، لأَنَّ الْمَوْضِعَ الَّذِي أَنْتَ وَاقِفٌ عَلَيْهِ أَرْضٌ مُقَدَّسَةٌ».


6 ثُمَّ قَالَ: «أَنَا إِلهُ أَبِيكَ، إِلهُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِلهُ إِسْحَاقَ وَإِلهُ يَعْقُوبَ». فَغَطَّى مُوسَى وَجْهَهُ لأَنَّهُ خَافَ أَنْ يَنْظُرَ إِلَى اللهِ. 
7 فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ: «إِنِّي قَدْ رَأَيْتُ مَذَلَّةَ شَعْبِي الَّذِي فِي مِصْرَ وَسَمِعْتُ صُرَاخَهُمْ مِنْ أَجْلِ مُسَخِّرِيهِمْ. إِنِّي عَلِمْتُ أَوْجَاعَهُمْ، 
8 فَنَزَلْتُ لأُنْقِذَهُمْ مِنْ أَيْدِي الْمِصْرِيِّينَ، وَأُصْعِدَهُمْ مِنْ تِلْكَ الأَرْضِ إِلَى أَرْضٍ جَيِّدَةٍ وَوَاسِعَةٍ، إِلَى أَرْضٍ تَفِيضُ لَبَنًا وَعَسَلاً، إِلَى مَكَانِ الْكَنْعَانِيِّينَ وَالْحِثِّيِّينَ وَالأَمُورِيِّينَ وَالْفِرِزَّيِّينَ وَالْحِوِّيِّينَ وَالْيَبُوسِيِّينَ. 
9 وَالآنَ هُوَذَا صُرَاخُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ قَدْ أَتَى إِلَيَّ، وَرَأَيْتُ أَيْضًا الضِّيقَةَ الَّتِي يُضَايِقُهُمْ بِهَا الْمِصْرِيُّونَ، 
10 فَالآنَ هَلُمَّ فَأُرْسِلُكَ إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ، وَتُخْرِجُ شَعْبِي بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ مِنْ مِصْرَ».


11 فَقَالَ مُوسَى ِللهِ: «مَنْ أَنَا حَتَّى أَذْهَبَ إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ، وَحَتَّى أُخْرِجَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ مِنْ مِصْرَ؟» 
12 فَقَالَ: «إِنِّي أَكُونُ مَعَكَ، وَهذِهِ تَكُونُ لَكَ الْعَلاَمَةُ أَنِّي أَرْسَلْتُكَ: حِينَمَا تُخْرِجُ الشَّعْبَ مِنْ مِصْرَ، تَعْبُدُونَ اللهَ عَلَى هذَا الْجَبَلِ». 
13 فَقَالَ مُوسَى ِللهِ: «هَا أَنَا آتِي إِلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ وَأَقُولُ لَهُمْ: إِلهُ آبَائِكُمْ أَرْسَلَنِي إِلَيْكُمْ. فَإِذَا قَالُوا لِي: مَا اسْمُهُ؟ فَمَاذَا أَقُولُ لَهُمْ؟» 
14 فَقَالَ اللهُ لِمُوسَى: «أَهْيَهِ الَّذِي أَهْيَهْ». وَقَالَ: «هكَذَا تَقُولُ لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ: أَهْيَهْ أَرْسَلَنِي إِلَيْكُمْ».


15 وَقَالَ اللهُ أَيْضًا لِمُوسَى: «هكَذَا تَقُولُ لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ: يَهْوَهْ إِلهُ آبَائِكُمْ، إِلهُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِلهُ إِسْحَاقَ وَإِلهُ يَعْقُوبَ أَرْسَلَنِي إِلَيْكُمْ. هذَا اسْمِي إِلَى الأَبَدِ وَهذَا ذِكْرِي إِلَى دَوْرٍ فَدَوْرٍ. 
16 اِذْهَبْ وَاجْمَعْ شُيُوخَ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَقُلْ لَهُمُ: الرَّبُّ إِلهُ آبَائِكُمْ، إِلهُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ ظَهَرَ لِي قَائِلاً: إِنِّي قَدِ افْتَقَدْتُكُمْ وَمَا صُنِعَ بِكُمْ فِي مِصْرَ. 
17 فَقُلْتُ أُصْعِدُكُمْ مِنْ مَذَلَّةِ مِصْرَ إِلَى أَرْضِ الْكَنْعَانِيِّينَ وَالْحِثِّيِّينَ وَالأَمُورِيِّينَ وَالْفِرِزِّيِّينَ وَالْحِوِّيِّينَ وَالْيَبُوسِيِّينَ، إِلَى أَرْضٍ تَفِيضُ لَبَنًا وَعَسَلاً.


18 «فَإِذَا سَمِعُوا لِقَوْلِكَ، تَدْخُلُ أَنْتَ وَشُيُوخُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ إِلَى مَلِكِ مِصْرَ وَتَقُولُونَ لَهُ: الرَّبُّ إِلهُ الْعِبْرَانِيِّينَ الْتَقَانَا، فَالآنَ نَمْضِي سَفَرَ ثَلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ وَنَذْبَحُ لِلرَّبِّ إِلهِنَا. 



19 وَلكِنِّي أَعْلَمُ أَنَّ مَلِكَ مِصْرَ لاَ يَدَعُكُمْ تَمْضُونَ وَلاَ بِيَدٍ قَوِيَّةٍ، 
20 فَأَمُدُّ يَدِي وَأَضْرِبُ مِصْرَ بِكُلِّ عَجَائِبِي الَّتِي أَصْنَعُ فِيهَا. وَبَعْدَ ذلِكَ يُطْلِقُكُمْ. 
21 وَأُعْطِي نِعْمَةً لِهذَا الشَّعْبِ فِي عُِيُونِ الْمِصْرِيِّينَ. فَيَكُونُ حِينَمَا تَمْضُونَ أَنَّكُمْ لاَ تَمْضُونَ فَارِغِينَ. 
22 بَلْ تَطْلُبُ كُلُّ امْرَأَةٍ مِنْ جَارَتِهَا وَمِنْ نَزِيلَةِ بَيْتِهَا أَمْتِعَةَ فِضَّةٍ وَأَمْتِعَةَ ذَهَبٍ وَثِيَابًا، وَتَضَعُونَهَا عَلَى بَنِيكُمْ وَبَنَاتِكُمْ. فَتسْلِبُونَ الْمِصْرِيِّينَ».

يتبع فيما يلي*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الاصحاح الرابع
 فَأَجَابَ مُوسَى وَقَالَ: «وَلكِنْ هَا هُمْ لاَ يُصَدِّقُونَنِي وَلاَ يَسْمَعُونَ لِقَوْلِي، بَلْ يَقُولُونَ: لَمْ يَظْهَرْ لَكَ الرَّبُّ». 
2 فَقَالَ لَهُ الرَّبُّ: «مَا هذِهِ فِي يَدِكَ؟» فَقَالَ: «عَصًا». 
3 فَقَالَ: «اطْرَحْهَا إِلَى الأَرْضِ». فَطَرَحَهَا إِلَى الأَرْضِ فَصَارَتْ حَيَّةً، فَهَرَبَ مُوسَى مِنْهَا. 
4 ثُمَّ قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: «مُدَّ يَدَكَ وَأَمْسِكْ بِذَنَبِهَا». فَمَدَّ يَدَهُ وَأَمْسَكَ بِهِ، فَصَارَتْ عَصًا فِي يَدِهِ. 
5 «لِكَيْ يُصَدِّقُوا أَنَّهُ قَدْ ظَهَرَ لَكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُ آبَائِهِمْ، إِلهُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِلهُ إِسْحَاقَ وَإِلهُ يَعْقُوبَ».


6 ثُمَّ قَالَ لَهُ الرَّبُّ أَيْضًا: «أَدْخِلْ يَدَكَ فِي عُبِّكَ». فَأَدْخَلَ يَدَهُ فِي عُبِّهِ ثُمَّ أَخْرَجَهَا، وَإِذَا يَدُهُ بَرْصَاءُ مِثْلَ الثَّلْجِ. 
7 ثُمَّ قَالَ لَهُ: «رُدَّ يَدَكَ إِلَى عُبِّكَ». فَرَدَّ يَدَهُ إِلَى عُبِّهِ ثُمَّ أَخْرَجَهَا مِنْ عُبِّهِ، وَإِذَا هِيَ قَدْ عَادَتْ مِثْلَ جَسَدِهِ. 
8 «فَيَكُونُ إِذَا لَمْ يُصَدِّقُوكَ وَلَمْ يَسْمَعُوا لِصَوْتِ الآيَةِ الأُولَى، أَنَّهُمْ يُصَدِّقُونَ صَوْتَ الآيَةِ الأَخِيرَةِ. 
9 وَيَكُونُ إِذَا لَمْ يُصَدِّقُوا هَاتَيْنِ الآيَتَيْنِ، وَلَمْ يَسْمَعُوا لِقَوْلِكَ، أَنَّكَ تَأْخُذُ مِنْ مَاءِ النَّهْرِ وَتَسْكُبُ عَلَى الْيَابِسَةِ، فَيَصِيرُ الْمَاءُ الَّذِي تَأْخُذُهُ مِنَ النَّهْرِ دَمًا عَلَى الْيَابِسَةِ».


10 فَقَالَ مُوسَى لِلرَّبِّ: «اسْتَمِعْ أَيُّهَا السَّيِّدُ، لَسْتُ أَنَا صَاحِبَ كَلاَمٍ مُنْذُ أَمْسِ وَلاَ أَوَّلِ مِنْ أَمْسِ، وَلاَ مِنْ حِينِ كَلَّمْتَ عَبْدَكَ، بَلْ أَنَا ثَقِيلُ الْفَمِ وَاللِّسَانِ». 
11 فَقَالَ لَهُ الرَّبُّ: «مَنْ صَنَعَ لِلإِنْسَانِ فَمًا؟ أَوْ مَنْ يَصْنَعُ أَخْرَسَ أَوْ أَصَمَّ أَوْ بَصِيرًا أَوْ أَعْمَى؟ أَمَا هُوَ أَنَا الرَّبُّ؟ 
12 فَالآنَ اذْهَبْ وَأَنَا أَكُونُ مَعَ فَمِكَ وَأُعَلِّمُكَ مَا تَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ». 
13 فَقَالَ: «اسْتَمِعْ أَيُّهَا السَّيِّدُ، أَرْسِلْ بِيَدِ مَنْ تُرْسِلُ». 
14 فَحَمِيَ غَضَبُ الرَّبِّ عَلَى مُوسَى وَقَالَ: «أَلَيْسَ هَارُونُ اللاَّوِيُّ أَخَاكَ؟ أَنَا أَعْلَمُ أَنَّهُ هُوَ يَتَكَلَّمُ، وَأَيْضًا هَا هُوَ خَارِجٌ لاسْتِقْبَالِكَ. فَحِينَمَا يَرَاكَ يَفْرَحُ بِقَلْبِهِ، 
15 فَتُكَلِّمُهُ وَتَضَعُ الْكَلِمَاتِ فِي فَمِهِ، وَأَنَا أَكُونُ مَعَ فَمِكَ وَمَعَ فَمِهِ، وَأُعْلِمُكُمَا مَاذَا تَصْنَعَانِ. 
16 وَهُوَ يُكَلِّمُ الشَّعْبَ عَنْكَ. وَهُوَ يَكُونُ لَكَ فَمًا، وَأَنْتَ تَكُونُ لَهُ إِلهًا. 
17 وَتَأْخُذُ فِي يَدِكَ هذِهِ الْعَصَا الَّتِي تَصْنَعُ بِهَا الآيَاتِ».


18 فَمَضَى مُوسَى وَرَجَعَ إِلَى يَثْرُونَ حَمِيهِ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «أَنَا أَذْهَبُ وَأَرْجعُ إِلَى إِخْوَتِي الَّذِينَ فِي مِصْرَ لأَرَى هَلْ هُمْ بَعْدُ أَحْيَاءٌ». فَقَالَ يَثْرُونُ لِمُوسَى: «اذْهَبْ بِسَلاَمٍ».


19 وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى فِي مِدْيَانَ: «اذْهَبْ ارْجِعْ إِلَى مِصْرَ، لأَنَّهُ قَدْ مَاتَ جَمِيعُ الْقَوْمِ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا يَطْلُبُونَ نَفْسَكَ». 
20 فَأَخَذَ مُوسَى امْرَأَتَهُ وَبَنِيهِ وَأَرْكَبَهُمْ عَلَى الْحَمِيرِ وَرَجَعَ إِلَى أَرْضِ مِصْرَ. وَأَخَذَ مُوسَى عَصَا اللهِ فِي يَدِهِ.


21 وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: «عِنْدَمَا تَذْهَبُ لِتَرْجعَ إِلَى مِصْرَ، انْظُرْ جَمِيعَ الْعَجَائِبِ الَّتِي جَعَلْتُهَا فِي يَدِكَ وَاصْنَعْهَا قُدَّامَ فِرْعَوْنَ. وَلكِنِّي أُشَدِّدُ قَلْبَهُ حَتَّى لاَ يُطْلِقَ الشَّعْبَ. 
22 فَتَقُولُ لِفِرْعَوْنَ: هكَذَا يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ: إِسْرَائِيلُ ابْنِي الْبِكْرُ. 
23 فَقُلْتُ لَكَ: أَطْلِقِ ابْنِي لِيَعْبُدَنِي، فَأَبَيْتَ أَنْ تُطْلِقَهُ. هَا أَنَا أَقْتُلُ ابْنَكَ الْبِكْرَ».


24 وَحَدَثَ فِي الطَّرِيقِ فِي الْمَنْزِلِ أَنَّ الرَّبَّ الْتَقَاهُ وَطَلَبَ أَنْ يَقْتُلَهُ. 
25 فَأَخَذَتْ صَفُّورَةُ صَوَّانَةً وَقَطَعَتْ غُرْلَةَ ابْنِهَا وَمَسَّتْ رِجْلَيْهِ. فَقَالَتْ: «إِنَّكَ عَرِيسُ دَمٍ لِي». 
26 فَانْفَكَّ عَنْهُ. حِينَئِذٍ قَالَتْ: «عَرِيسُ دَمٍ مِنْ أَجْلِ الْخِتَانِ».


27 وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِهَارُونَ: «اذْهَبْ إِلَى الْبَرِّيَّةِ لاسْتِقْبَالِ مُوسَى». فَذَهَبَ وَالْتَقَاهُ فِي جَبَلِ اللهِ وَقَبَّلَهُ. 
28 فَأَخْبَرَ مُوسَى هَارُونَ بِجَمِيعِ كَلاَمِ الرَّبِّ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَهُ، وَبِكُلِّ الآيَاتِ الَّتِي أَوْصَاهُ بِهَا. 
29 ثُمَّ مَضَى مُوسَى وَهَارُونُ وَجَمَعَا جَمِيعَ شُيُوخِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ. 
30 فَتَكَلَّمَ هَارُونُ بِجَمِيعِ الْكَلاَمِ الَّذِي كَلَّمَ الرَّبُّ مُوسَى بِهِ، وَصَنَعَ الآيَاتِ أَمَامَ عُيُونِ الشَّعْبِ. 
31 فَآمَنَ الشَّعْبُ. وَلَمَّا سَمِعُوا أَنَّ الرَّبَّ افْتَقَدَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ وَأَنَّهُ نَظَرَ مَذَلَّتَهُمْ، خَرُّوا وَسَجَدُوا.

الاصحاح الخامس

1 وَبَعْدَ ذلِكَ دَخَلَ مُوسَى وَهَارُونُ وَقَالاَ لِفِرْعَوْنَ: «هكَذَا يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ إِلهُ إِسْرَائِيلَ: أَطْلِقْ شَعْبِي لِيُعَيِّدُوا لِي فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ». 
2 فَقَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ: «مَنْ هُوَ الرَّبُّ حَتَّى أَسْمَعَ لِقَوْلِهِ فَأُطْلِقَ إِسْرَائِيلَ؟ لاَ أَعْرِفُ الرَّبَّ، وَإِسْرَائِيلَ لاَ أُطْلِقُهُ». 
3 فَقَالاَ: «إِلهُ الْعِبْرَانِيِّينَ قَدِ الْتَقَانَا، فَنَذْهَبُ سَفَرَ ثَلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ وَنَذْبَحُ لِلرَّبِّ إِلهِنَا، لِئَلاَّ يُصِيبَنَا بِالْوَبَإِ أَوْ بِالسَّيْفِ». 
4 فَقَالَ لَهُمَا مَلِكُ مِصْرَ: «لِمَاذَا يَا مُوسَى وَهَارُونُ تُبَطِّلاَنِ الشَّعْبَ مِنْ أَعْمَالِهِ؟ اِذْهَبَا إِلَى أَثْقَالِكُمَا». 
5 وَقَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ: «هُوَذَا الآنَ شَعْبُ الأَرْضِ كَثِيرٌ وَأَنْتُمَا تُرِيحَانِهِمْ مِنْ أَثْقَالِهِمْ».


6 فَأَمَرَ فِرْعَوْنُ فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ مُسَخِّرِي الشَّعْبِ وَمُدَبِّرِيهِ قَائِلاً: 
7 «لاَ تَعُودُوا تُعْطُونَ الشَّعْبَ تِبْنًا لِصُنْعِ اللِّبْنِ كَأَمْسِ وَأَوَّلَ مِنْ أَمْسِ. لِيَذْهَبُوا هُمْ وَيَجْمَعُوا تِبْنًا لأَنْفُسِهِمْ. 
8 وَمِقْدَارَ اللِّبْنِ الَّذِي كَانُوا يَصْنَعُونَهُ أَمْسِ، وَأَوَّلَ مِنْ أَمْسِ تَجْعَلُونَ عَلَيْهِمْ. لاَ تَنْقُصُوا مِنْهُ، فَإِنَّهُمْ مُتَكَاسِلُونَ، لِذلِكَ يَصْرُخُونَ قَائِلِينَ: نَذْهَبُ وَنَذْبَحُ لإِلهِنَا. 
9 لِيُثَقَّلِ الْعَمَلُ عَلَى الْقَوْمِ حَتَّى يَشْتَغِلُوا بِهِ وَلاَ يَلْتَفِتُوا إِلَى كَلاَمِ الْكَذِبِ». 
10 فَخَرَجَ مُسَخِّرُو الشَّعْبِ وَمُدَبِّرُوهُ وَكَلَّمُوا الشَّعْبَ، قَائِلِينَ لِلشَّعْبَ: «هكَذَا يَقُولُ فِرْعَوْنُ: لَسْتُ أُعْطِيكُمْ تِبْنًا. 
11 اذْهَبُوا أَنْتُمْ وَخُذُوا لأَنْفُسِكُمْ تِبْنًا مِنْ حَيْثُ تَجِدُونَ. إِنَّهُ لاَ يُنْقَصُ مِنْ عَمَلِكُمْ شَيْءٌ».


12 فَتَفَرَّقَ الشَّعْبُ فِي كُلِّ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ لِيَجْمَعُوا قَشًّا عِوَضًا عَنِ التِّبْنِ. 
13 وَكَانَ الْمُسَخِّرُونَ يُعَجِّلُونَهُمْ قَائِلِينَ: «كَمِّلُوا أَعْمَالَكُمْ، أَمْرَ كُلِّ يَوْمٍ بِيَوْمِهِ، كَمَا كَانَ حِينَمَا كَانَ التِّبْنُ». 
14 فَضُرِبَ مُدَبِّرُو بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ الَّذِينَ أَقَامَهُمْ عَلَيْهِمْ مُسَخِّرُو فِرْعَوْنَ، وَقِيلَ لَهُمْ: «لِمَاذَا لَمْ تُكَمِّلُوا فَرِيضَتَكُمْ مِنْ صُنْعِ اللِّبْنِ أَمْسِ وَالْيَوْمَ كَالأَمْسِ وَأَوَّلَ مِنْ أَمْسِ؟». 
15 فَأَتَى مُدَبِّرُو بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ وَصَرَخُوا إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ قَائِلِينَ: «لِمَاذَا تَفْعَلُ هكَذَا بِعَبِيدِكَ؟ 
16 اَلتِّبْنُ لَيْسَ يُعْطَى لِعَبِيدِكَ، وَاللِّبْنُ يَقُولُونَ لَنَا: اصْنَعُوهُ! وَهُوَذَا عَبِيدُكَ مَضْرُوبُونَ، وَقَدْ أَخْطَأَ شَعْبُكَ». 
17 فَقَالَ: «مُتَكَاسِلُونَ أَنْتُمْ، مُتَكَاسِلُونَ! لِذلِكَ تَقُولُونَ: نَذْهَبُ وَنَذْبَحُ لِلرَّبِّ. 
18 فَالآنَ اذْهَبُوا اعْمَلُوا. وَتِبْنٌ لاَ يُعْطَى لَكُمْ وَمِقْدَارَ اللِّبْنِ تُقَدِّمُونَهُ».


19 فَرَأَى مُدَبِّرُو بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ أَنْفُسَهُمْ فِي بَلِيَّةٍ إِذْ قِيلَ لَهُمْ لاَ تُنَقِّصُوا مِنْ لِبْنِكُمْ أَمْرَ كُلِّ يَوْمٍ بِيَوْمِهِ. 
20 وَصَادَفُوا مُوسَى وَهَارُونَ وَاقِفَيْنِ لِلِقَائِهِمْ حِينَ خَرَجُوا مِنْ لَدُنْ فِرْعَوْنَ. 
21 فَقَالُوا لَهُمَا: «يَنْظُرُ الرَّبُّ إِلَيْكُمَا وَيَقْضِي، لأَنَّكُمَا أَنْتَنْتُمَا رَائِحَتَنَا فِي عَيْنَيْ فِرْعَوْنَ وَفِي عُيُونِ عَبِيدِهِ حَتَّى تُعْطِيَا سَيْفًا فِي أَيْدِيهِمْ لِيَقْتُلُونَا».


22 فَرَجَعَ مُوسَى إِلَى الرَّبِّ وَقَالَ: «يَا سَيِّدُ، لِمَاذَا أَسَأْتَ إِلَى هذَا الشَّعْبِ؟ لِمَاذَا أَرْسَلْتَنِي؟ 
23 فَإِنَّهُ مُنْذُ دَخَلْتُ إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ لأَتَكَلَّمَ بِاسْمِكَ، أَسَاءَ إِلَى هذَا الشَّعْبِ. وَأَنْتَ لَمْ تُخَلِّصْ شَعْبَكَ».

الاصحاح السادس

1 فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: «الآنَ تَنْظُرُ مَا أَنَا أَفْعَلُ بِفِرْعَوْنَ. فَإِنَّهُ بِيَدٍ قَوِيَّةٍ يُطْلِقُهُمْ، وَبِيَدٍ قَوِيَّةٍ يَطْرُدُهُمْ مِنْ أَرْضِهِ».


2 ثُمَّ كَلَّمَ اللهُ مُوسَى وَقَالَ لَهُ: «أَنَا الرَّبُّ. 
3 وَأَنَا ظَهَرْتُ لإِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ بِأَنِّي الإِلهُ الْقَادِرُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ. وَأَمَّا بِاسْمِي «يَهْوَهْ» فَلَمْ أُعْرَفْ عِنْدَهُمْ. 
4 وَأَيْضًا أَقَمْتُ مَعَهُمْ عَهْدِي: أَنْ أُعْطِيَهُمْ أَرْضَ كَنْعَانَ أَرْضَ غُرْبَتِهِمِ الَّتِي تَغَرَّبُوا فِيهَا. 
5 وَأَنَا أَيْضًا قَدْ سَمِعْتُ أَنِينَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ الَّذِينَ يَسْتَعْبِدُهُمُ الْمِصْرِيُّونَ، وَتَذَكَّرْتُ عَهْدِي. 
6 لِذلِكَ قُلْ لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ: أَنَا الرَّبُّ. وَأَنَا أُخْرِجُكُمْ مِنْ تَحْتِ أَثْقَالِ الْمِصْرِيِّينَ وَأُنْقِذُكُمْ مِنْ عُبُودِيَّتِهِمْ وَأُخَلِّصُكُمْ بِذِرَاعٍ مَمْدُودَةٍ وَبِأَحْكَامٍ عَظِيمَةٍ، 
7 وَأَتَّخِذُكُمْ لِي شَعْبًا، وَأَكُونُ لَكُمْ إِلهًا. فَتَعْلَمُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا الرَّبُّ إِلهُكُمُ الَّذِي يُخْرِجُكُمْ مِنْ تَحْتِ أَثْقَالِ الْمِصْرِيِّينَ. 
8 وَأُدْخِلُكُمْ إِلَى الأَرْضِ الَّتِي رَفَعْتُ يَدِي أَنْ أُعْطِيَهَا لإِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ. وَأُعْطِيَكُمْ إِيَّاهَا مِيرَاثًا. أَنَا الرَّبُّ». 
9 فَكَلَّمَ مُوسَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ هكَذَا، وَلكِنْ لَمْ يَسْمَعُوا لِمُوسَى مِنْ صِغَرِ النَّفْسِ، وَمِنَ الْعُبُودِيَّةِ الْقَاسِيَةِ.


10 ثُمَّ كَلَّمَ الرَّبُّ مُوسَى قَائِلاً: 
11 «اُدْخُلْ قُلْ لِفِرْعَوْنَ مَلِكِ مِصْرَ أَنْ يُطْلِقَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ مِنْ أَرْضِهِ». 
12 فَتَكَلَّمَ مُوسَى أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ قَائِلاً: «هُوَذَا بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ لَمْ يَسْمَعُوا لِي، فَكَيْفَ يَسْمَعُنِي فِرْعَوْنُ وَأَنَا أَغْلَفُ الشَّفَتَيْنِ؟» 
13 فَكَلَّمَ الرَّبُّ مُوسَى وَهَارُونَ، وَأَوْصَى مَعَهُمَا إِلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ وَإِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ مَلِكِ مِصْرَ فِي إِخْرَاجِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ.


14 هؤُلاَءِ رُؤَسَاءُ بُيُوتِ آبَائِهِمْ: بَنُو رَأُوبَيْنَ بِكْرِ إِسْرَائِيلَ: حَنُوكُ وَفَلُّو وَحَصْرُونُ وَكَرْمِي. هذِهِ عَشَائِرُ رَأُوبَيْنَ. 
15 وَبَنُو شِمْعُونَ: يَمُوئِيلُ وَيَامِينُ وَأُوهَدُ وَيَاكِينُ وَصُوحَرُ وَشَأُولُ ابْنُ الْكَنْعَانِيَّةِ. هذِهِ عَشَائِرُ شِمْعُونَ. 
16 وَهذِهِ أَسْمَاءُ بَنِي لاَوِي بِحَسَبِ مَوَالِيدِهِمْ: جِرْشُونُ وَقَهَاتُ وَمَرَارِي. وَكَانَتْ سِنُو حَيَاةِ لاَوِي مِئَةً وَسَبْعًا وَثَلاَثِينَ سَنَةً. 
17 اِبْنَا جِرْشُونَ: لِبْنِي وَشِمْعِي بِحَسَبِ عَشَائِرِهِمَا. 
18 وَبَنُو قَهَاتَ: عَمْرَامُ وَيِصْهَارُ وَحَبْرُونُ وَعُزِّيئِيلُ. وَكَانَتْ سِنُو حَيَاةِ قَهَاتَ مِئَةً وَثَلاَثًا وَثَلاَثِينَ سَنَةً. 
19 وَابْنَا مَرَارِي: مَحْلِي وَمُوشِي. هذِهِ عَشَائِرُ اللاَّوِيِّينَ بِحَسَبِ مَوَالِيدِهِمْ. 
20 وَأَخَذَ عَمْرَامُ يُوكَابَدَ عَمَّتَهُ زَوْجَةً لَهُ. فَوَلَدَتْ لَهُ هَارُونَ وَمُوسَى. وَكَانَتْ سِنُو حَيَاةِ عَمْرَامَ مِئَةً وَسَبْعًا وَثَلاَثِينَ سَنَةً. 
21 وَبَنُو يِصْهَارَ: قُورَحُ وَنَافَجُ وَذِكْرِي. 
22 وَبَنُو عُزِّيئِيلَ: مِيشَائِيلُ وَأَلْصَافَانُ وَسِتْرِي. 
23 وَأَخَذَ هَارُونُ أَلِيشَابَعَ بِنْتَ عَمِّينَادَابَ أُخْتَ نَحْشُونَ زَوْجَةً لَهُ، فَوَلَدَتْ لَهُ نَادَابَ وَأَبِيهُوَ وَأَلِعَازَارَ وَإِيثَامَارَ. 
24 وَبَنُو قُورَحَ: أَسِّيرُ وَأَلْقَانَةُ وَأَبِيَأَسَافُ. هذِهِ عَشَائِرُ الْقُورَحِيِّينَ. 
25 وَأَلِعَازَارُ بْنُ هَارُونَ أَخَذَ لِنَفْسِهِ مِنْ بَنَاتِ فُوطِيئِيلَ زَوْجَةً، فَوَلَدَتْ لَهُ فِينَحَاسَ. هؤُلاَءِ هُمْ رُؤَسَاءُ آبَاءِ اللاَّوِيِّينَ بِحَسَبِ عَشَائِرِهِمْ.


26 هذَانِ هُمَا هَارُونُ وَمُوسَى اللَّذَانِ قَالَ الرَّبُّ لَهُمَا: «أَخْرِجَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ» بِحَسَبِ أَجْنَادِهِمْ. 
27 هُمَا اللَّذَانِ كَلَّمَا فِرْعَوْنَ مَلِكَ مِصْرَ فِي إِخْرَاجِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ مِنْ مِصْرَ. هذَانِ هُمَا مُوسَى وَهَارُونُ.


28 وَكَانَ يَوْمَ كَلَّمَ الرَّبُّ مُوسَى فِي أَرْضِ مِصْرَ 
29 أَنَّ الرَّبَّ كَلَّمَهُ قَائِلاً: «أَنَا الرَّبُّ. كَلِّمْ فِرْعَوْنَ مَلِكَ مِصْرَ بِكُلِّ مَا أَنَا أُكَلِّمُكَ بِهِ». 
30 فَقَالَ مُوسَى أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ: «هَا أَنَا أَغْلَفُ الشَّفَتَيْنِ. فَكَيْفَ يَسْمَعُ لِي فِرْعَوْنُ؟».

الاصحاح السابع

1 فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: «انْظُرْ! أَنَا جَعَلْتُكَ إِلهًا لِفِرْعَوْنَ. وَهَارُونُ أَخُوكَ يَكُونُ نَبِيَّكَ. 
2 أَنْتَ تَتَكَلَّمُ بِكُلِّ مَا آمُرُكَ، وَهَارُونُ أَخُوكَ يُكَلِّمُ فِرْعَوْنَ لِيُطْلِقَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ مِنْ أَرْضِهِ. 
3 وَلكِنِّي أُقَسِّي قَلْبَ فِرْعَوْنَ وَأُكَثِّرُ آيَاتِي وَعَجَائِبِي فِي أَرْضِ مِصْرَ. 
4 وَلاَ يَسْمَعُ لَكُمَا فِرْعَوْنُ حَتَّى أَجْعَلَ يَدِي عَلَى مِصْرَ، فَأُخْرِجَ أَجْنَادِي، شَعْبِي بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ بِأَحْكَامٍ عَظِيمَةٍ. 
5 فَيَعْرِفُ الْمِصْرِيُّونَ أَنِّي أَنَا الرَّبُّ حِينَمَا أَمُدُّ يَدِي عَلَى مِصْرَ وَأُخْرِجُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ مِنْ بَيْنِهِمْ». 
6 فَفَعَلَ مُوسَى وَهَارُونُ كَمَا أَمَرَهُمَا الرَّبُّ. هكَذَا فَعَلاَ. 
7 وَكَانَ مُوسَى ابْنَ ثَمَانِينَ سَنَةً، وَهَارُونُ ابْنَ ثَلاَثٍ وَثَمَانِينَ سَنَةً حِينَ كَلَّمَا فِرْعَوْنَ.


8 وَكَلَّمَ الرَّبُّ مُوسَى وَهَارُونَ قَائِلاً: 
9 «إِذَا كَلَّمَكُمَا فِرْعَوْنُ قَائِلاً: هَاتِيَا عَجِيبَةً، تَقُولُ لِهَارُونَ: خُذْ عَصَاكَ وَاطْرَحْهَا أَمَامَ فِرْعَوْنَ فَتَصِيرَ ثُعْبَانًا». 
10 فَدَخَلَ مُوسَى وَهَارُونُ إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ وَفَعَلاَ هكَذَا كَمَا أَمَرَ الرَّبُّ. طَرَحَ هَارُونُ عَصَاهُ أَمَامَ فِرْعَوْنَ وَأَمَامَ عَبِيدِهِ فَصَارَتْ ثُعْبَانًا. 
11 فَدَعَا فِرْعَوْنُ أَيْضًا الْحُكَمَاءَ وَالسَّحَرَةَ، فَفَعَلَ عَرَّافُو مِصْرَ أَيْضًا بِسِحْرِهِمْ كَذلِكَ. 
12 طَرَحُوا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ عَصَاهُ فَصَارَتِ الْعِصِيُّ ثَعَابِينَ. وَلكِنْ عَصَا هَارُونَ ابْتَلَعَتْ عِصِيَّهُمْ. 
13 فَاشْتَدَّ قَلْبُ فِرْعَوْنَ فَلَمْ يَسْمَعْ لَهُمَا، كَمَا تَكَلَّمَ الرَّبُّ.


14 ثُمَّ قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: «قَلْبُ فِرْعَوْنَ غَلِيظٌ. قَدْ أَبَى أَنْ يُطْلِقَ الشَّعْبَ. 
15 اِذْهَبْ إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ فِي الصَّبَاحِ. إِنَّهُ يَخْرُجُ إِلَى الْمَاءِ، وَقِفْ لِلِقَائِهِ عَلَى حَافَةِ النَّهْرِ. وَالْعَصَا الَّتِي تَحَوَّلَتْ حَيَّةً تَأْخُذُهَا فِي يَدِكَ. 
16 وَتَقُولُ لَهُ: الرَّبُّ إِلهُ الْعِبْرَانِيِّينَ أَرْسَلَنِي إِلَيْكَ قَائِلاً: أَطْلِقْ شَعْبِي لِيَعْبُدُونِي فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ. وَهُوَذَا حَتَّى الآنَ لَمْ تَسْمَعْ. 
17 هكَذَا يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ: بِهذَا تَعْرِفُ أَنِّي أَنَا الرَّبُّ: هَا أَنَا أَضْرِبُ بِالْعَصَا الَّتِي فِي يَدِي عَلَى الْمَاءِ الَّذِي فِي النَّهْرِ فَيَتَحَوَّلُ دَمًا. 
18 وَيَمُوتُ السَّمَكُ الَّذِي فِي النَّهْرِ وَيَنْتِنُ النَّهْرُ. فَيَعَافُ الْمِصْرِيُّونَ أَنْ يَشْرَبُوا مَاءً مِنَ النَّهْرِ».


19 ثُمَّ قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: «قُلْ لِهَارُونَ: خُذْ عَصَاكَ وَمُدَّ يَدَكَ عَلَى مِيَاهِ الْمِصْرِيِّينَ، عَلَى أَنْهَارِهِمْ وَعَلَى سَوَاقِيهِمْ، وَعَلَى آجَامِهِمْ، وَعَلَى كُلِّ مُجْتَمَعَاتِ مِيَاهِهِمْ لِتَصِيرَ دَمًا. فَيَكُونَ دَمٌ فِي كُلِّ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ فِي الأَخْشَابِ وَفِي الأَحْجَارِ». 
20 فَفَعَلَ هكَذَا مُوسَى وَهَارُونُ كَمَا أَمَرَ الرَّبُّ. رَفَعَ الْعَصَا وَضَرَبَ الْمَاءَ الَّذِي فِي النَّهْرِ أَمَامَ عَيْنَيْ فِرْعَوْنَ وَأَمَامَ عُيُونِ عَبِيدِهِ، فَتَحَوَّلَ كُلُّ الْمَاءِ الَّذِي فِي النَّهْرِ دَمًا. 
21 وَمَاتَ السَّمَكُ الَّذِي فِي النَّهْرِ وَأَنْتَنَ النَّهْرُ، فَلَمْ يَقْدِرِ الْمِصْرِيُّونَ أَنْ يَشْرَبُوا مَاءً مِنَ النَّهْرِ. وَكَانَ الدَّمُ فِي كُلِّ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ. 
22 وَفَعَلَ عَرَّافُو مِصْرَ كَذلِكَ بِسِحْرِهِمْ. فَاشْتَدَّ قَلْبُ فِرْعَوْنَ فَلَمْ يَسْمَعْ لَهُمَا، كَمَا تَكَلَّمَ الرَّبُّ.


23 ثُمَّ انْصَرَفَ فِرْعَوْنُ وَدَخَلَ بَيْتَهُ وَلَمْ يُوَجِّهْ قَلْبَهُ إِلَى هذَا أَيْضًا. 
24 وَحَفَرَ جَمِيعُ الْمِصْرِيِّينَ حَوَالَيِ النَّهْرِ لأَجْلِ مَاءٍ لِيَشْرَبُوا، لأَنَّهُمْ لَمْ يَقْدِرُوا أَنْ يَشْرَبُوا مِنْ مَاءِ النَّهْرِ.
25 وَلَمَّا كَمُلَتْ سَبْعَةُ أَيَّامٍ بَعْدَ مَا ضَرَبَ الرَّبُّ النَّهْرَ

الاصحاح الثامن

1 قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: «ادْخُلْ إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ وَقُلْ لَهُ: هكَذَا يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ: أَطْلِقْ شَعْبِي لِيَعْبُدُونِي. 
2 وَإِنْ كُنْتَ تَأْبَى أَنْ تُطْلِقَهُمْ فَهَا أَنَا أَضْرِبُ جَمِيعَ تُخُومِكَ بِالضَّفَادِعِ. 
3 فَيَفِيضُ النَّهْرُ ضَفَادِعَ. فَتَصْعَدُ وَتَدْخُلُ إِلَى بَيْتِكَ وَإِلَى مِخْدَعِ فِرَاشِكَ وَعَلَى سَرِيرِكَ وَإِلَى بُيُوتِ عَبِيدِكَ وَعَلَى شَعْبِكَ وَإِلَى تَنَانِيرِكَ وَإِلَى مَعَاجِنِكَ. 
4 عَلَيْكَ وَعَلَى شَعْبِكَ وَعَبِيدِكَ تَصْعَدُ الضَّفَادِعُ».


5 فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: «قُلْ لِهَارُونَ: مُدَّ يَدَكَ بِعَصَاكَ عَلَى الأَنْهَارِ وَالسَّوَاقِي وَالآجَامِ، وَأَصْعِدِ الضَّفَادِعَ عَلَى أَرْضِ مِصْرَ». 
6 فَمَدَّ هَارُونُ يَدَهُ عَلَى مِيَاهِ مِصْرَ، فَصَعِدَتِ الضَّفَادِعُ وَغَطَّتْ أَرْضَ مِصْرَ. 
7 وَفَعَلَ كَذلِكَ الْعَرَّافُونَ بِسِحْرِهِمْ وَأَصْعَدُوا الضَّفَادِعَ عَلَى أَرْضِ مِصْرَ.


8 فَدَعَا فِرْعَوْنُ مُوسَى وَهَارُونَ وَقَالَ: «صَلِّيَا إِلَى الرَّبِّ لِيَرْفَعَ الضَّفَادِعَ عَنِّي وَعَنْ شَعْبِي فَأُطْلِقَ الشَّعْبَ لِيَذْبَحُوا لِلرَّبِّ». 
9 فَقَالَ مُوسَى لِفِرْعَوْنَ: «عَيِّنْ لِي مَتَى أُصَلِّي لأَجْلِكَ وَلأَجْلِ عَبِيدِكَ وَشَعْبِكَ لِقَطْعِ الضَّفَادِعِ عَنْكَ وَعَنْ بُيُوتِكَ. وَلكِنَّهَا تَبْقَى فِي النَّهْرِ». 
10 فَقَالَ: «غَدًا». فَقَالَ: «كَقَوْلِكَ. لِكَيْ تَعْرِفَ أَنْ لَيْسَ مِثْلُ الرَّبِّ إِلهِنَا. 
11 فَتَرْتَفِعُ الضَّفَادِعُ عَنْكَ وَعَنْ بُيُوتِكَ وَعَبِيدِكَ وَشَعْبِكَ، وَلكِنَّهَا تَبْقَى فِي النَّهْرِ».


12 ثُمَّ خَرَجَ مُوسَى وَهَارُونُ مِنْ لَدُنْ فِرْعَوْنَ، وَصَرَخَ مُوسَى إِلَى الرَّبِّ مِنْ أَجْلِ الضَّفَادِعِ الَّتِي جَعَلَهَا عَلَى فِرْعَوْنَ، 
13 فَفَعَلَ الرَّبُّ كَقَوْلِ مُوسَى. فَمَاتَتِ الضَّفَادِعُ مِنَ الْبُيُوتِ وَالدُّورِ وَالْحُقُولِ. 
14 وَجَمَعُوهَا كُوَمًا كَثِيرَةً حَتَّى أَنْتَنَتِ الأَرْضُ. 
15 فَلَمَّا رَأَى فِرْعَوْنُ أَنَّهُ قَدْ حَصَلَ الْفَرَجُ أَغْلَظَ قَلْبَهُ وَلَمْ يَسْمَعْ لَهُمَا، كَمَا تَكَلَّمَ الرَّبُّ.


16 ثُمَّ قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: «قُلْ لِهَارُونَ: مُدَّ عَصَاكَ وَاضْرِبْ تُرَابَ الأَرْضِ لِيَصِيرَ بَعُوضًا فِي جَمِيعِ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ». 
17 فَفَعَلاَ كَذلِكَ. مَدَّ هَارُونُ يَدَهُ بِعَصَاهُ وَضَرَبَ تُرَابَ الأَرْضِ، فَصَارَ الْبَعُوضُ عَلَى النَّاسِ وَعَلَى الْبَهَائِمِ. كُلُّ تُرَابِ الأَرْضِ صَارَ بَعُوضًا فِي جَمِيعِ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ. 
18 وَفَعَلَ كَذلِكَ الْعَرَّافُونَ بِسِحْرِهِمْ لِيُخْرِجُوا الْبَعُوضَ فَلَمْ يَسْتَطِيعُوا. وَكَانَ الْبَعُوضُ عَلَى النَّاسِ وَعَلَى الْبَهَائِمِ. 
19 فَقَالَ الْعَرَّافُونَ لِفِرْعَوْنَ: «هذَا إِصْبَعُ اللهِ». وَلكِنِ اشْتَدَّ قَلْبُ فِرْعَوْنَ فَلَمْ يَسْمَعْ لَهُمِا، كَمَا تَكَلَّمَ الرَّبُّ.


20 ثُمَّ قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: «بَكِّرْ فِي الصَّبَاحِ وَقِفْ أَمَامَ فِرْعَوْنَ. إِنَّهُ يَخْرُجُ إِلَى الْمَاءِ. وَقُلْ لَهُ: هكَذَا يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ: أَطْلِقْ شَعْبِي لِيَعْبُدُونِي. 
21 فَإِنَّهُ إِنْ كُنْتَ لاَ تُطْلِقُ شَعْبِي، هَا أَنَا أُرْسِلُ عَلَيْكَ وَعَلَى عَبِيدِكَ وَعَلَى شَعْبِكَ وَعَلَى بُيُوتِكَ الذُّبَّانَ، فَتَمْتَلِئُ بُيُوتُ الْمِصْرِيِّينَ ذُبَّانًا. وَأَيْضًا الأَرْضُ الَّتِي هُمْ عَلَيْهَا. 
22 وَلكِنْ أُمَيِّزُ فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ أَرْضَ جَاسَانَ حَيْثُ شَعْبِي مُقِيمٌ حَتَّى لاَ يَكُونُ هُنَاكَ ذُبَّانٌ. لِكَيْ تَعْلَمَ أَنِّي أَنَا الرَّبُّ فِي الأَرْضِ. 
23 وَأَجْعَلُ فَرْقًا بَيْنَ شَعْبِي وَشَعْبِكَ. غَدًا تَكُونُ هذِهِ الآيَةُ». 
24 فَفَعَلَ الرَّبُّ هكَذَا، فَدَخَلَتْ ذُبَّانٌ كَثِيرَةٌ إِلَى بَيْتِ فِرْعَوْنَ وَبُيُوتِ عَبِيدِهِ. وَفِي كُلِّ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ خَرِبَتِ الأَرْضُ مِنَ الذُّبَّانِ.


25 فَدَعَا فِرْعَوْنُ مُوسَى وَهَارُونَ وَقَالَ: «اذْهَبُوا اذْبَحُوا لإِلهِكُمْ فِي هذِهِ الأَرْضِ». 
26 فَقَالَ مُوسَى: «لاَ يَصْلَحُ أَنْ نَفْعَلَ هكَذَا، لأَنَّنَا إِنَّمَا نَذْبَحُ رِجْسَ الْمِصْرِيِّينَ لِلرَّبِّ إِلهِنَا. إِنْ ذَبَحْنَا رِجْسَ الْمِصْرِيِّينَ أَمَامَ عُيُونِهِمْ أَفَلاَ يَرْجُمُونَنَا؟ 
27 نَذْهَبُ سَفَرَ ثَلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ وَنَذْبَحُ لِلرَّبِّ إِلهِنَا كَمَا يَقُولُ لَنَا». 
28 فَقَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ: «أَنَا أُطْلِقُكُمْ لِتَذْبَحُوا لِلرَّبِّ إِلهِكُمْ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ، وَلكِنْ لاَ تَذْهَبُوا بَعِيدًا. صَلِّيَا لأَجْلِي». 
29 فَقَالَ مُوسَى: «هَا أَنَا أَخْرُجُ مِنْ لَدُنْكَ وَأُصَلِّي إِلَى الرَّبِّ، فَتَرْتَفِعُ الذُّبَّانُ عَنْ فِرْعَوْنَ وَعَبِيدِهِ وَشَعْبِهِ غَدًا. وَلكِنْ لاَ يَعُدْ فِرْعَوْنُ يُخَاتِلُ حَتَّى لاَ يُطْلِقَ الشَّعْبَ لِيَذْبَحَ لِلرَّبِّ».


30 فَخَرَجَ مُوسَى مِنْ لَدُنْ فِرْعَوْنَ وَصَلَّى إِلَى الرَّبِّ. 
31 فَفَعَلَ الرَّبُّ كَقَوْلِ مُوسَى، فَارْتَفَعَ الذُّبَّانُ عَنْ فِرْعَوْنَ وَعَبِيدِهِ وَشَعْبِهِ. لَمْ تَبْقَ وَاحِدَةٌ. 
32 وَلكِنْ أَغْلَظَ فِرْعَوْنُ قَلْبَهُ هذِهِ الْمَرَّةَ أَيْضًا فَلَمْ يُطْلِقِ الشَّعْبَ.

الاصحاح التاسع

1 ثُمَّ قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: «ادْخُلْ إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ وَقُلْ لَهُ: هكَذَا يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ إِلهُ الْعِبْرَانِيِّينَ: أَطْلِقْ شَعْبِي لِيَعْبُدُونِي. 
2 فَإِنَّهُ إِنْ كُنْتَ تَأْبَى أَنْ تُطْلِقَهُمْ وَكُنْتَ تُمْسِكُهُمْ بَعْدُ، 
3 فَهَا يَدُ الرَّبِّ تَكُونُ عَلَى مَوَاشِيكَ الَّتِي فِي الْحَقْلِ، عَلَى الْخَيْلِ وَالْحَمِيرِ وَالْجِمَالِ وَالْبَقَرِ وَالْغَنَمِ، وَبَأً ثَقِيلاً جِدًّا. 
4 وَيُمَيِّزُ الرَّبُّ بَيْنَ مَوَاشِي إِسْرَائِيلَ وَمَوَاشِي الْمِصْرِيِّينَ. فَلاَ يَمُوتُ مِنْ كُلِّ مَا لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ شَيْءٌ». 
5 وَعَيَّنَ الرَّبُّ وَقْتًا قَائِلاً: «غَدًا يَفْعَلُ الرَّبُّ هذَا الأَمْرَ فِي الأَرْضِ». 
6 فَفَعَلَ الرَّبُّ هذَا الأَمْرَ فِي الْغَدِ. فَمَاتَتْ جَمِيعُ مَوَاشِي الْمِصْرِيِّينَ. وَأَمَّا مَوَاشِي بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ فَلَمْ يَمُتْ مِنْهَا وَاحِدٌ. 
7 وَأَرْسَلَ فِرْعَوْنُ وَإِذَا مَوَاشِي إِسْرَائِيلَ لَمْ يَمُتْ مِنْهَا وَلاَ وَاحِدٌ. وَلكِنْ غَلُظَ قَلْبُ فِرْعَوْنَ فَلَمْ يُطْلِقِ الشَّعْبَ.


8 ثُمَّ قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى وَهَارُونَ: «خُذَا مِلْءَ أَيْدِيكُمَا مِنْ رَمَادِ الأَتُونِ، وَلْيُذَرِّهِ مُوسَى نَحْوَ السَّمَاءِ أَمَامَ عَيْنَيْ فِرْعَوْنَ، 
9 لِيَصِيرَ غُبَارًا عَلَى كُلِّ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ. فَيَصِيرَ عَلَى النَّاسِ وَعَلَى الْبَهَائِمِ دَمَامِلَ طَالِعَةً بِبُثُورٍ فِي كُلِّ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ». 
10 فَأَخَذَا رَمَادَ الأَتُونِ وَوَقَفَا أَمَامَ فِرْعَوْنَ، وَذَرَّاهُ مُوسَى نَحْوَ السَّمَاءِ، فَصَارَ دَمَامِلَ بُثُورٍ طَالِعَةً فِي النَّاسِ وَفِي الْبَهَائِمِ. 
11 وَلَمْ يَسْتَطِعِ الْعَرَّافُونَ أَنْ يَقِفُوا أَمَامَ مُوسَى مِنْ أَجْلِ الدَّمَامِلِ، لأَنَّ الدَّمَامِلَ كَانَتْ فِي الْعَرَّافِينَ وَفِي كُلِّ الْمِصْرِيِّينَ. 
12 وَلكِنْ شَدَّدَ الرَّبُّ قَلْبَ فِرْعَوْنَ فَلَمْ يَسْمَعْ لَهُمَا، كَمَا كَلَّمَ الرَّبُّ مُوسَى.


13 ثُمَّ قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: «بَكِّرْ فِي الصَّبَاحِ وَقِفْ أَمَامَ فِرْعَوْنَ وَقُلْ لَهُ: هكَذَا يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ إِلهُ الْعِبْرَانِيِّينَ: أَطْلِقْ شَعْبِي لِيَعْبُدُونِي. 
14 لأَنِّي هذِهِ الْمَرَّةَ أُرْسِلُ جَمِيعَ ضَرَبَاتِي إِلَى قَلْبِكَ وَعَلَى عَبِيدِكَ وَشَعْبِكَ، لِكَيْ تَعْرِفَ أَنْ لَيْسَ مِثْلِي فِي كُلِّ الأَرْضِ. 
15 فَإِنَّهُ الآنَ لَوْ كُنْتُ أَمُدُّ يَدِي وَأَضْرِبُكَ وَشَعْبَكَ بِالْوَبَإِ، لَكُنْتَ تُبَادُ مِنَ الأَرْضِ. 
16 وَلكِنْ لأَجْلِ هذَا أَقَمْتُكَ، لِكَيْ أُرِيَكَ قُوَّتِي، وَلِكَيْ يُخْبَرَ بِاسْمِي فِي كُلِّ الأَرْضِ. 
17 أَنْتَ مُعَانِدٌ بَعْدُ لِشَعْبِي حَتَّى لاَ تُطْلِقَهُ. 
18 هَا أَنَا غَدًا مِثْلَ الآنَ أُمْطِرُ بَرَدًا عَظِيمًا جِدًّا لَمْ يَكُنْ مِثْلُهُ فِي مِصْرَ مُنْذُ يَوْمِ تَأْسِيسِهَا إِلَى الآنَ. 
19 فَالآنَ أَرْسِلِ احْمِ مَوَاشِيَكَ وَكُلَّ مَا لَكَ فِي الْحَقْلِ. جَمِيعُ النَّاسِ وَالْبَهَائِمِ الَّذِينَ يُوجَدُونَ فِي الْحَقْلِ وَلاَ يُجْمَعُونَ إِلَى الْبُيُوتِ، يَنْزِلُ عَلَيْهِمِ الْبَرَدُ فَيَمُوتُونَ». 
20 فَالَّذِي خَافَ كَلِمَةَ الرَّبِّ مِنْ عَبِيدِ فِرْعَوْنَ هَرَبَ بِعَبِيدِهِ وَمَوَاشِيهِ إِلَى الْبُيُوتِ. 
21 وَأَمَّا الَّذِي لَمْ يُوَجِّهْ قَلْبَهُ إِلَى كَلِمَةِ الرَّبِّ فَتَرَكَ عَبِيدَهُ وَمَوَاشِيَهُ فِي الْحَقْلِ.


22 ثُمَّ قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: «مُدَّ يَدَكَ نَحْوَ السَّمَاءِ لِيَكُونَ بَرَدٌ فِي كُلِّ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ: عَلَى النَّاسِ وَعَلَى الْبَهَائِمِ وَعَلَى كُلِّ عُشْبِ الْحَقْلِ فِي أَرْضِ مِصْرَ». 
23 فَمَدَّ مُوسَى عَصَاهُ نَحْوَ السَّمَاءِ، فَأَعْطَى الرَّبُّ رُعُودًا وَبَرَدًا، وَجَرَتْ نَارٌ عَلَى الأَرْضِ، وَأَمْطَرَ الرَّبُّ بَرَدًا عَلَى أَرْضِ مِصْرَ. 
24 فَكَانَ بَرَدٌ، وَنَارٌ مُتَوَاصِلَةٌ فِي وَسَطِ الْبَرَدِ. شَيْءٌ عَظِيمٌ جِدًّا لَمْ يَكُنْ مِثْلُهُ فِي كُلِّ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ مُنْذُ صَارَتْ أُمَّةً. 
25 فَضَرَبَ الْبَرَدُ فِي كُلِّ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ جَمِيعَ مَا فِي الْحَقْلِ مِنَ النَّاسِ وَالْبَهَائِمِ. وَضَرَبَ الْبَرَدُ جَمِيعَ عُشْبِ الْحَقْلِ وَكَسَّرَ جَمِيعَ شَجَرِ الْحَقْلِ. 
26 إِلاَّ أَرْضَ جَاسَانَ حَيْثُ كَانَ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ، فَلَمْ يَكُنْ فِيهَا بَرَدٌ.


27 فَأَرْسَلَ فِرْعَوْنُ وَدَعَا مُوسَى وَهَارُونَ وَقَالَ لَهُمَا: «أَخْطَأْتُ هذِهِ الْمَرَّةَ. الرَّبُّ هُوَ الْبَارُّ وَأَنَا وَشَعْبِي الأَشْرَارُ. 
28 صَلِّيَا إِلَى الرَّبِّ، وَكَفَى حُدُوثُ رُعُودِ اللهِ وَالْبَرَدُ، فَأُطْلِقَكُمْ وَلاَ تَعُودُوا تَلْبَثُونَ». 
29 فَقَالَ لَهُ مُوسَى: «عِنْدَ خُرُوجِي مِنَ الْمَدِينَةِ أَبْسِطُ يَدَيَّ إِلَى الرَّبِّ، فَتَنْقَطِعُ الرُّعُودُ وَلاَ يَكُونُ الْبَرَدُ أَيْضًا، لِكَيْ تَعْرِفَ أَنَّ لِلرَّبِّ الأَرْضَ. 
30 وَأَمَّا أَنْتَ وَعَبِيدُكَ فَأَنَا أَعْلَمُ أَنَّكُمْ لَمْ تَخْشَوْا بَعْدُ مِنَ الرَّبِّ الإِلهِ». 
31 فَالْكَتَّانُ وَالشَّعِيرُ ضُرِبَا. لأَنَّ الشَّعِيرَ كَانَ مُسْبِلاً وَالْكَتَّانُ مُبْزِرًا. 
32 وَأَمَّا الْحِنْطَةُ وَالْقَطَانِيُّ فَلَمْ تُضْرَبْ لأَنَّهَا كَانَتْ مُتَأَخِّرَةً.


33 فَخَرَجَ مُوسَى مِنَ الْمَدِينَةِ مِنْ لَدُنْ فِرْعَوْنَ وَبَسَطَ يَدَيْهِ إِلَى الرَّبِّ، فَانْقَطَعَتِ الرُّعُودُ وَالْبَرَدُ وَلَمْ يَنْصَبَّ الْمَطَرُ عَلَى الأَرْضِ. 
34 وَلكِنْ فِرْعَوْنُ لَمَّا رَأَى أَنَّ الْمَطَرَ وَالْبَرَدَ وَالرُّعُودَ انْقَطَعَتْ، عَادَ يُخْطِئُ وَأَغْلَظَ قَلْبَهُ هُوَ وَعَبِيدُهُ. 
35 فَاشْتَدَّ قَلْبُ فِرْعَوْنَ فَلَمْ يُطْلِقْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ، كَمَا تَكَلَّمَ الرَّبُّ عَنْ يَدِ مُوسَى.

الاصحاح العاشر

1 ثُمَّ قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: «ادْخُلْ إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ، فَإِنِّي أَغْلَظْتُ قَلْبَهُ وَقُلُوبَ عَبِيدِهِ لِكَيْ أَصْنَعَ آيَاتِي هذِهِ بَيْنَهُمْ. 
2 وَلِكَيْ تُخْبِرَ فِي مَسَامِعِ ابْنِكَ وَابْنِ ابْنِكَ بِمَا فَعَلْتُهُ فِي مِصْرَ، وَبِآيَاتِي الَّتِي صَنَعْتُهَا بَيْنَهُمْ، فَتَعْلَمُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا الرَّبُّ».


3 فَدَخَلَ مُوسَى وَهَارُونُ إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ وَقَالاَ لَهُ: «هكَذَا يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ إِلهُ الْعِبْرَانِيِّينَ: إِلَى مَتَى تَأْبَى أَنْ تَخْضَعَ لِي؟ أَطْلِقْ شَعْبِي لِيَعْبُدُونِي. 
4 فَإِنَّهُ إِنْ كُنْتَ تَأْبَى أَنْ تُطْلِقَ شَعْبِي هَا أَنَا أَجِيءُ غَدًا بِجَرَادٍ عَلَى تُخُومِكَ، 
5 فَيُغَطِّي وَجْهَ الأَرْضِ حَتَّى لاَ يُسْتَطَاعَ نَظَرُ الأَرْضِ. وَيَأْكُلُ الْفَضْلَةَ السَّالِمَةَ الْبَاقِيَةَ لَكُمْ مِنَ الْبَرَدِ. وَيَأْكُلُ جَمِيعَ الشَّجَرِ النَّابِتِ لَكُمْ مِنَ الْحَقْلِ. 
6 وَيَمْلأُ بُيُوتَكَ وَبُيُوتَ جَمِيعِ عَبِيدِكَ وَبُيُوتَ جَمِيعِ الْمِصْرِيِّينَ، الأَمْرُ الَّذِي لَمْ يَرَهُ آبَاؤُكَ وَلاَ آبَاءُ آبَائِكَ مُنْذُ يَوْمَ وُجِدُوا عَلَى الأَرْضِ إِلَى هذَا الْيَوْمِ». ثُمَّ تَحَوَّلَ وَخَرَجَ مِنْ لَدُنْ فِرْعَوْنَ.


7 فَقَالَ عَبِيدُ فِرْعَوْنَ لَهُ: «إِلَى مَتَى يَكُونُ هذَا لَنَا فَخًّا؟ أَطْلِقِ الرِّجَالَ لِيَعْبُدُوا الرَّبَّ إِلهَهُمْ. أَلَمْ تَعْلَمْ بَعْدُ أَنَّ مِصْرَ قَدْ خَرِبَتْ؟». 
8 فَرُدَّ مُوسَى وَهَارُونُ إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ، فَقَالَ لَهُمَا: «اذْهَبُوا اعْبُدُوا الرَّبَّ إِلهَكُمْ. وَلكِنْ مَنْ وَمَنْ هُمُ الَّذِينَ يَذْهَبُونَ؟» 
9 فَقَالَ مُوسَى: «نَذْهَبُ بِفِتْيَانِنَا وَشُيُوخِنَا. نَذْهَبُ بِبَنِينَا وَبَنَاتِنَا، بِغَنَمِنَا وَبَقَرِنَا، لأَنَّ لَنَا عِيدًا لِلرَّبِّ». 
10 فَقَالَ لَهُمَا: «يَكُونُ الرَّبُّ مَعَكُمْ هكَذَا كَمَا أُطْلِقُكُمْ وَأَوْلاَدَكُمُ. انْظُرُوا، إِنَّ قُدَّامَ وُجُوهِكُمْ شَرًّا. 
11 لَيْسَ هكَذَا. اِذْهَبُوا أَنْتُمُ الرِّجَالَ وَاعْبُدُوا الرَّبَّ. لأَنَّكُمْ لِهذَا طَالِبُونَ». فَطُرِدَا مِنْ لَدُنْ فِرْعَوْنَ.


12 ثُمَّ قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: «مُدَّ يَدَكَ عَلَى أَرْضِ مِصْرَ لأَجْلِ الْجَرَادِ، لِيَصْعَدَ عَلَى أَرْضِ مِصْرَ وَيَأْكُلَ كُلَّ عُشْبِ الأَرْضِ، كُلَّ مَا تَرَكَهُ الْبَرَدُ». 
13 فَمَدَّ مُوسَى عَصَاهُ عَلَى أَرْضِ مِصْرَ، فَجَلَبَ الرَّبُّ عَلَى الأَرْضِ رِيحًا شَرْقِيَّةً كُلَّ ذلِكَ النَّهَارِ وَكُلَّ اللَّيْلِ. وَلَمَّا كَانَ الصَّبَاحُ، حَمَلَتِ الرِّيحُ الشَّرْقِيَّةُ الْجَرَادَ، 
14 فَصَعِدَ الْجَرَادُ عَلَى كُلِّ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ، وَحَلَّ فِي جَمِيعِ تُخُومِ مِصْرَ. شَيْءٌ ثَقِيلٌ جِدًّا لَمْ يَكُنْ قَبْلَهُ جَرَادٌ هكَذَا مِثْلَهُ، وَلاَ يَكُونُ بَعْدَهُ كَذلِكَ، 
15 وَغَطَّى وَجْهَ كُلِّ الأَرْضِ حَتَّى أَظْلَمَتِ الأَرْضُ. وَأَكَلَ جَمِيعَ عُشْبِ الأَرْضِ وَجَمِيعَ ثَمَرِ الشَّجَرِ الَّذِي تَرَكَهُ الْبَرَدُ، حَتَّى لَمْ يَبْقَ شَيْءٌ أَخْضَرُ فِي الشَّجَرِ وَلاَ فِي عُشْبِ الْحَقْلِ فِي كُلِّ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ».


16 فَدَعَا فِرْعَوْنُ مُوسَى وَهَارُونَ مُسْرِعًا وَقَالَ: «أَخْطَأْتُ إِلَى الرَّبِّ إِلهِكُمَا وَإِلَيْكُمَا. 
17 وَالآنَ اصْفَحَا عَنْ خَطِيَّتِي هذِهِ الْمَرَّةَ فَقَطْ، وَصَلِّيَا إِلَى الرَّبِّ إِلهِكُمَا لِيَرْفَعَ عَنِّي هذَا الْمَوْتَ فَقَطْ». 
18 فَخَرَجَ مُوسَى مِنْ لَدُنْ فِرْعَوْنَ وَصَلَّى إِلَى الرَّبِّ. 
19 فَرَدَّ الرَّبُّ رِيحًا غَرْبِيَّةً شَدِيدَةً جِدًّا، فَحَمَلَتِ الْجَرَادَ وَطَرَحَتْهُ إِلَى بَحْرِ سُوفَ. لَمْ تَبْقَ جَرَادَةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ فِي كُلِّ تُخُومِ مِصْرَ. 
20 وَلكِنْ شَدَّدَ الرَّبُّ قَلْبَ فِرْعَوْنَ فَلَمْ يُطْلِقْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ.


21 ثُمَّ قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: «مُدَّ يَدَكَ نَحْوَ السَّمَاءِ لِيَكُونَ ظَلاَمٌ عَلَى أَرْضِ مِصْرَ، حَتَّى يُلْمَسُ الظَّلاَمُ». 
22 فَمَدَّ مُوسَى يَدَهُ نَحْوَ السَّمَاءِ فَكَانَ ظَلاَمٌ دَامِسٌ فِي كُلِّ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ ثَلاَثَةَ أَيَّامٍ. 
23 لَمْ يُبْصِرْ أَحَدٌ أَخَاهُ، وَلاَ قَامَ أَحَدٌ مِنْ مَكَانِهِ ثَلاَثَةَ أَيَّامٍ. وَلكِنْ جَمِيعُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ كَانَ لَهُمْ نُورٌ فِي مَسَاكِنِهِمْ.


24 فَدَعَا فِرْعَوْنُ مُوسَى وَقَالَ: «اذْهَبُوا اعْبُدُوا الرَّبَّ. غَيْرَ أَنَّ غَنَمَكُمْ وَبَقَرَكُمْ تَبْقَى. أَوْلاَدُكُمْ أَيْضًا تَذْهَبُ مَعَكُمْ». 
25 فَقَالَ مُوسَى: «أَنْتَ تُعْطِي أَيْضًا فِي أَيْدِينَا ذَبَائِحَ وَمُحْرَقَاتٍ لِنَصْنَعَهَا لِلرَّبِّ إِلهِنَا، 
26 فَتَذْهَبُ مَوَاشِينَا أَيْضًا مَعَنَا. لاَ يَبْقَى ظِلْفٌ. لأَنَّنَا مِنْهَا نَأْخُذُ لِعِبَادَةِ الرَّبِّ إِلهِنَا. وَنَحْنُ لاَ نَعْرِفُ بِمَاذَا نَعْبُدُ الرَّبَّ حَتَّى نَأْتِيَ إِلَى هُنَاكَ». 
27 وَلكِنْ شَدَّدَ الرَّبُّ قَلْبَ فِرْعَوْنَ فَلَمْ يَشَأْ أَنْ يُطْلِقَهُمْ. 
28 وَقَالَ لَهُ فِرْعَوْنُ: «اذْهَبْ عَنِّي. اِحْتَرِزْ. لاَ تَرَ وَجْهِي أَيْضًا. إِنَّكَ يَوْمَ تَرَى وَجْهِي تَمُوتُ». 
29 فَقَالَ مُوسَى: «نِعِمَّا قُلْتَ. أَنَا لاَ أَعُودُ أَرَى وَجْهَكَ أَيْضًا».

يتبع فيما يلي*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الصديق العزيز / ابن طيبة 
جهد رائع جداً . اتمنى أن ينسب هذا الجهد لك بأن يكون الموضوع بأسمك وهذا حقك . فى انتظار كتابة الموضوع بأسمك ثم سأطلب من إدارة المنتدى دمج موضوعى فى موضوعك حتى يعود الجهد والحق لصاحبه . اتمنى مرورك على قاعة مصر التى فى خاطرى ورأيك فى موضوع النيل شريان الحياة . دمت بخير

----------


## ابن طيبة

استاذي الجليل سيد ابراهيم اسمح لي ان استاذن سيادتكم في ان اختلف معكم لاول مرة و الخلاف في الراي لا يفسد للود قضية
ارجو من سيادتكم ابقاء الموضوع كما هو لان سيادتكم هو صاحبه و لان كل المناقشات التي فيهافادتني و اثرت معلوماتي فالفضل للمولي عز وجل ثم لسيادتكم فلا تحرموني من هذا الشرف
دمت بالف خير والدنا الحبيب

----------


## سيد جعيتم

جزاك الله كل خير ابن طيبة الطيب النبيل ودمت بخير وشرف لى أن تكون معى وأكون معك . دمت بخير صديقى الغالى

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الاصحاح الحادي عشر*

1 ثُمَّ قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: «ضَرْبَةً وَاحِدَةً أَيْضًا أَجْلِبُ عَلَى فِرْعَوْنَ وَعَلَى مِصْرَ. بَعْدَ ذلِكَ يُطْلِقُكُمْ مِنْ هُنَا. وَعِنْدَمَا يُطْلِقُكُمْ يَطْرُدُكُمْ طَرْدًا مِنْ هُنَا بِالتَّمَامِ. 
2 تَكَلَّمْ فِي مَسَامِعِ الشَّعْبِ أَنْ يَطْلُبَ كُلُّ رَجُل مِنْ صَاحِبِهِ، وَكُلُّ امْرَأَةٍ مِنْ صَاحِبَتِهَا أَمْتِعَةَ فِضَّةٍ وَأَمْتِعَةَ ذَهَبٍ». 
3 وَأَعْطَى الرَّبُّ نِعْمَةً لِلشَّعْبِ فِي عُيُونِ الْمِصْرِيِّينَ. وَأَيْضًا الرَّجُلُ مُوسَى كَانَ عَظِيمًا جِدًّا فِي أَرْضِ مِصْرَ فِي عُِيُونِ عَبِيدِ فِرْعَوْنَ وَعُيُونِ الشَّعْبِ.


4 وَقَالَ مُوسَى: «هكَذَا يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ: إِنِّي نَحْوَ نِصْفِ اللَّيْلِ أَخْرُجُ فِي وَسَطِ مِصْرَ، 
5 فَيَمُوتُ كُلُّ بِكْرٍ فِي أَرْضِ مِصْرَ، مِنْ بِكْرِ فِرْعَوْنَ الْجَالِسِ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّهِ إِلَى بِكْرِ الْجَارِيَةِ الَّتِي خَلْفَ الرَّحَى، وَكُلُّ بِكْرِ بَهِيمَةٍ. 
6 وَيَكُونُ صُرَاخٌ عَظِيمٌ فِي كُلِّ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ لَمْ يَكُنْ مِثْلُهُ وَلاَ يَكُونُ مِثْلُهُ أَيْضًا. 
7 وَلكِنْ جَمِيعُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ لاَ يُسَنِّنُ كَلْبٌ لِسَانَهُ إِلَيْهِمْ، لاَ إِلَى النَّاسِ وَلاَ إِلَى الْبَهَائِمِ. لِكَيْ تَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ الرَّبَّ يُمَيِّزُ بَيْنَ الْمِصْرِيِّينَ وَإِسْرَائِيلَ. 
8 فَيَنْزِلُ إِلَيَّ جَمِيعُ عَبِيدِكَ هؤُلاَءِ، وَيَسْجُدُونَ لِي قَائِلِينَ: اخْرُجْ أَنْتَ وَجَمِيعُ الشَّعْبِ الَّذِينَ فِي أَثَرِكَ. وَبَعْدَ ذلِكَ أَخْرُجُ». ثُمَّ خَرَجَ مِنْ لَدُنْ فِرْعَوْنَ فِي حُمُوِّ الْغَضَبِ.


9 وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: «لاَ يَسْمَعُ لَكُمَا فِرْعَوْنُ لِكَيْ تَكْثُرَ عَجَائِبِي فِي أَرْضِ مِصْرَ». 
10 وَكَانَ مُوسَى وَهَارُونُ يَفْعَلاَنِ كُلَّ هذِهِ الْعَجَائِبِ أَمَامَ فِرْعَوْنَ، وَلكِنْ شَدَّدَ الرَّبُّ قَلْبَ فِرْعَوْنَ، فَلَمْ يُطْلِقْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ مِنْ أَرْضِهِ.

*الاصحاح الثاني عشر*

1 وَكَلَّمَ الرَّبُّ مُوسَى وَهَارُونَ فِي أَرْضِ مِصْرَ قَائِلاً: 
2 «هذَا الشَّهْرُ يَكُونُ لَكُمْ رَأْسَ الشُّهُورِ. هُوَ لَكُمْ أَوَّلُ شُهُورِ السَّنَةِ. 
3 كَلِّمَا كُلَّ جَمَاعَةِ إِسْرَائِيلَ قَائِلَيْنِ: فِي الْعَاشِرِ مِنْ هذَا الشَّهْرِ يَأْخُذُونَ لَهُمْ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ شَاةً بِحَسَبِ بُيُوتِ الآبَاءِ، شَاةً لِلْبَيْتِ. 
4 وَإِنْ كَانَ الْبَيْتُ صَغِيرًا عَنْ أَنْ يَكُونَ كُفْوًا لِشَاةٍ، يَأْخُذُ هُوَ وَجَارُهُ الْقَرِيبُ مِنْ بَيْتِهِ بِحَسَبِ عَدَدِ النُّفُوسِ. كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ عَلَى حَسَبِ أُكْلِهِ تَحْسِبُونَ لِلشَّاةِ. 
5 تَكُونُ لَكُمْ شَاةً صَحِيحَةً ذَكَرًا ابْنَ سَنَةٍ، تَأْخُذُونَهُ مِنَ الْخِرْفَانِ أَوْ مِنَ الْمَوَاعِزِ. 
6 وَيَكُونُ عِنْدَكُمْ تَحْتَ الْحِفْظِ إِلَى الْيَوْمِ الرَّابِعَ عَشَرَ مِنْ هذَا الشَّهْرِ. ثُمَّ يَذْبَحُهُ كُلُّ جُمْهُورِ جَمَاعَةِ إِسْرَائِيلَ فِي الْعَشِيَّةِ. 
7 وَيَأْخُذُونَ مِنَ الدَّمِ وَيَجْعَلُونَهُ عَلَى الْقَائِمَتَيْنِ وَالْعَتَبَةِ الْعُلْيَا فِي الْبُيُوتِ الَّتِي يَأْكُلُونَهُ فِيهَا. 
8 وَيَأْكُلُونَ اللَّحْمَ تِلْكَ اللَّيْلَةَ مَشْوِيًّا بِالنَّارِ مَعَ فَطِيرٍ. عَلَى أَعْشَابٍ مُرَّةٍ يَأْكُلُونَهُ. 
9 لاَ تَأْكُلُوا مِنْهُ نِيئًا أَوْ طَبِيخًا مَطْبُوخًا بِالْمَاءِ، بَلْ مَشْوِيًّا بِالنَّارِ. رَأْسَهُ مَعَ أَكَارِعِهِ وَجَوْفِهِ. 
10 وَلاَ تُبْقُوا مِنْهُ إِلَى الصَّبَاحِ. وَالْبَاقِي مِنْهُ إِلَى الصَّبَاحِ، تُحْرِقُونَهُ بِالنَّارِ. 
11 وَهكَذَا تَأْكُلُونَهُ: أَحْقَاؤُكُمْ مَشْدُودَةٌ، وَأَحْذِيَتُكُمْ فِي أَرْجُلِكُمْ، وَعِصِيُّكُمْ فِي أَيْدِيكُمْ. وَتَأْكُلُونَهُ بِعَجَلَةٍ. هُوَ فِصْحٌ لِلرَّبِّ. 
12 فَإِنِّي أَجْتَازُ فِي أَرْضِ مِصْرَ هذِهِ اللَّيْلَةَ، وَأَضْرِبُ كُلَّ بِكْرٍ فِي أَرْضِ مِصْرَ مِنَ النَّاسِ وَالْبَهَائِمِ. وَأَصْنَعُ أَحْكَامًا بِكُلِّ آلِهَةِ الْمِصْرِيِّينَ. أَنَا الرَّبُّ. 
13 وَيَكُونُ لَكُمُ الدَّمُ عَلاَمَةً عَلَى الْبُيُوتِ الَّتِي أَنْتُمْ فِيهَا، فَأَرَى الدَّمَ وَأَعْبُرُ عَنْكُمْ، فَلاَ يَكُونُ عَلَيْكُمْ ضَرْبَةٌ لِلْهَلاَكِ حِينَ أَضْرِبُ أَرْضَ مِصْرَ. 
14 وَيَكُونُ لَكُمْ هذَا الْيَوْمُ تَذْكَارًا فَتُعَيِّدُونَهُ عِيدًا لِلرَّبِّ. فِي أَجْيَالِكُمْ تُعَيِّدُونَهُ فَرِيضَةً أَبَدِيَّةً.


15 «سَبْعَةَ أَيَّامٍ تَأْكُلُونَ فَطِيرًا. الْيَوْمَ الأَوَّلَ تَعْزِلُونَ الْخَمِيرَ مِنْ بُيُوتِكُمْ، فَإِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ أَكَلَ خَمِيرًا مِنَ الْيَوْمِ الأَوَّلِ إِلَى الْيَوْمِ السَّابعِ تُقْطَعُ تِلْكَ النَّفْسُ مِنْ إِسْرَائِيلَ. 
16 وَيَكُونُ لَكُمْ فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَوَّلِ مَحْفَلٌ مُقَدَّسٌ، وَفِي الْيَوْمِ السَّابعِ مَحْفَلٌ مُقَدَّسٌ. لاَ يُعْمَلُ فِيهِمَا عَمَلٌ مَا إِلاَّ مَا تَأْكُلُهُ كُلُّ نَفْسٍ، فَذلِكَ وَحْدَهُ يُعْمَلُ مِنْكُمْ. 
17 وَتَحْفَظُونَ الْفَطِيرَ لأَنِّي فِي هذَا الْيَوْمِ عَيْنِهِ أَخْرَجْتُ أَجْنَادَكُمْ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ، فَتَحْفَظُونَ هذَا الْيَوْمَ فِي أَجْيَالِكُمْ فَرِيضَةً أَبَدِيَّةً. 
18 فِي الشَّهْرِ الأَوَّلِ، فِي الْيَوْمِ الرَّابعَ عَشَرَ مِنَ الشَّهْرِ، مَسَاءً، تَأْكُلُونَ فَطِيرًا إِلَى الْيَوْمِ الْحَادِي وَالْعِشْرِينَ مِنَ الشَّهْرِ مَسَاءً. 
19 سَبْعَةَ أَيَّامٍ لاَ يُوجَدْ خَمِيرٌ فِي بُيُوتِكُمْ. فَإِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ أَكَلَ مُخْتَمِرًا تُقْطَعُ تِلْكَ النَّفْسُ مِنْ جَمَاعَةِ إِسْرَائِيلَ، الْغَرِيبُ مَعَ مَوْلُودِ الأَرْضِ. 
20 لاَ تَأْكُلُوا شَيْئًا مُخْتَمِرًا. فِي جَمِيعِ مَسَاكِنِكُمْ تَأْكُلُونَ فَطِيرًا».


21 فَدَعَا مُوسَى جَمِيعَ شُيُوخِ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَقَالَ لَهُمُ: «اسْحَبُوا وَخُذُوا لَكُمْ غَنَمًا بِحَسَبِ عَشَائِرِكُمْ وَاذْبَحُوا الْفِصْحَ. 
22 وَخُذُوا بَاقَةَ زُوفَا وَاغْمِسُوهَا فِي الدَّمِ الَّذِي فِي الطَّسْتِ وَمُسُّوا الْعَتَبَةَ الْعُلْيَا وَالْقَائِمَتَيْنِ بِالدَّمِ الَّذِي فِي الطَّسْتِ. وَأَنْتُمْ لاَ يَخْرُجْ أَحَدٌ مِنْكُمْ مِنْ بَابِ بَيْتِهِ حَتَّى الصَّبَاحِ، 
23 فَإِنَّ الرَّبَّ يَجْتَازُ لِيَضْرِبَ الْمِصْرِيِّينَ. فَحِينَ يَرَى الدَّمَ عَلَى الْعَتَبَةِ الْعُلْيَا وَالْقَائِمَتَيْنِ يَعْبُرُ الرَّبُّ عَنِ الْبَابِ وَلاَ يَدَعُ الْمُهْلِكَ يَدْخُلُ بُيُوتَكُمْ لِيَضْرِبَ. 
24 فَتَحْفَظُونَ هذَا الأَمْرَ فَرِيضَةً لَكَ وَلأَوْلاَدِكَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. 
25 وَيَكُونُ حِينَ تَدْخُلُونَ الأَرْضَ الَّتِي يُعْطِيكُمُ الرَّبُّ كَمَا تَكَلَّمَ، أَنَّكُمْ تَحْفَظُونَ هذِهِ الْخِدْمَةَ. 
26 وَيَكُونُ حِينَ يَقُولُ لَكُمْ أَوْلاَدُكُمْ: مَا هذِهِ الْخِدْمَةُ لَكُمْ؟ 
27 أَنَّكُمْ تَقُولُونَ: هِيَ ذَبِيحَةُ فِصْحٍ لِلرَّبِّ الَّذِي عَبَرَ عَنْ بُيُوتِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ فِي مِصْرَ لَمَّا ضَرَبَ الْمِصْرِيِّينَ وَخَلَّصَ بُيُوتَنَا». فَخَرَّ الشَّعْبُ وَسَجَدُوا. 
28 وَمَضَى بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ وَفَعَلُوا كَمَا أَمَرَ الرَّبُّ مُوسَى وَهَارُونَ. هكَذَا فَعَلُوا.


29 فَحَدَثَ فِي نِصْفِ اللَّيْلِ أَنَّ الرَّبَّ ضَرَبَ كُلَّ بِكْرٍ فِي أَرْضِ مِصْرَ، مِنْ بِكْرِ فِرْعَوْنَ الْجَالِسِ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّهِ إِلَى بِكْرِ الأَسِيرِ الَّذِي فِي السِّجْنِ، وَكُلَّ بِكْرِ بَهِيمَةٍ. 
30 فَقَامَ فِرْعَوْنُ لَيْلاً هُوَ وَكُلُّ عَبِيدِهِ وَجَمِيعُ الْمِصْرِيِّينَ. وَكَانَ صُرَاخٌ عَظِيمٌ فِي مِصْرَ، لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَكُنْ بَيْتٌ لَيْسَ فِيهِ مَيْتٌ. 
31 فَدَعَا مُوسَى وَهَارُونَ لَيْلاً وَقَالَ: «قُومُوا اخْرُجُوا مِنْ بَيْنِ شَعْبِي أَنْتُمَا وَبَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ جَمِيعًا، وَاذْهَبُوا اعْبُدُوا الرَّبَّ كَمَا تَكَلَّمْتُمْ. 
32 خُذُوا غَنَمَكُمْ أَيْضًا وَبَقَرَكُمْ كَمَا تَكَلَّمْتُمْ وَاذْهَبُوا. وَبَارِكُونِي أَيْضًا». 
33 وَأَلَحَّ الْمِصْرِيُّونَ عَلَى الشَّعْبِ لِيُطْلِقُوهُمْ عَاجِلاً مِنَ الأَرْضِ، لأَنَّهُمْ قَالُوا: «جَمِيعُنَا أَمْوَاتٌ».


34 فَحَمَلَ الشَّعْبُ عَجِينَهُمْ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَخْتَمِرَ، وَمَعَاجِنُهُمْ مَصْرُورَةٌ فِي ثِيَابِهِمْ عَلَى أَكْتَافِهِمْ. 
35 وَفَعَلَ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ بِحَسَبِ قَوْلِ مُوسَى. طَلَبُوا مِنَ الْمِصْرِيِّينَ أَمْتِعَةَ فِضَّةٍ وَأَمْتِعَةَ ذَهَبٍ وَثِيَابًا. 
36 وَأَعْطَى الرَّبُّ نِعْمَةً لِلشَّعْبِ فِي عُِيُونِ الْمِصْرِيِّينَ حَتَّى أَعَارُوهُمْ. فَسَلَبُوا الْمِصْرِيِّينَ.


37 فَارْتَحَلَ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ مِنْ رَعَمْسِيسَ إِلَى سُكُّوتَ، نَحْوَ سِتِّ مِئَةِ أَلْفِ مَاشٍ مِنَ الرِّجَالِ عَدَا الأَوْلاَدِ. 
38 وَصَعِدَ مَعَهُمْ لَفِيفٌ كَثِيرٌ أَيْضًا مَعَ غَنَمٍ وَبَقَرٍ، مَوَاشٍ وَافِرَةٍ جِدًّا. 
39 وَخَبَزُوا الْعَجِينَ الَّذِي أَخْرَجُوهُ مِنْ مِصْرَ خُبْزَ مَلَّةٍ فَطِيرًا، إِذْ كَانَ لَمْ يَخْتَمِرْ. لأَنَّهُمْ طُرِدُوا مِنْ مِصْرَ وَلَمْ يَقْدِرُوا أَنْ يَتَأَخَّرُوا، فَلَمْ يَصْنَعُوا لأَنْفُسِهِمْ زَادًا.


40 وَأَمَّا إِقَامَةُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ الَّتِي أَقَامُوهَا فِي مِصْرَ فَكَانَتْ أَرْبَعَ مِئَةٍ وَثَلاَثِينَ سَنَةً. 
41 وَكَانَ عِنْدَ نِهَايَةِ أَرْبَعِ مِئَةٍ وَثَلاَثِينَ سَنَةً، فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ عَيْنِهِ، أَنَّ جَمِيعَ أَجْنَادِ الرَّبِّ خَرَجَتْ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ. 
42 هِيَ لَيْلَةٌ تُحْفَظُ لِلرَّبِّ لإِخْرَاجِهِ إِيَّاهُمْ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ. هذِهِ اللَّيْلَةُ هِيَ لِلرَّبِّ. تُحْفَظُ مِنْ جَمِيعِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ فِي أَجْيَالِهِمْ.


43 وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى وَهَارُونَ: «هذِهِ فَرِيضَةُ الْفِصْحِ: كُلُّ ابْنِ غَرِيبٍ لاَ يَأْكُلُ مِنْهُ. 
44 وَلكِنْ كُلُّ عَبْدِ رَجُلٍ مُبْتَاعٍ بِفِضَّةٍ تَخْتِنُهُ ثُمَّ يَأْكُلُ مِنْهُ. 
45 النَّزِيلُ وَالأَجِيرُ لاَ يَأْكُلاَنِ مِنْهُ. 
46 فِي بَيْتٍ وَاحِدٍ يُؤْكَلُ. لاَ تُخْرِجْ مِنَ اللَّحْمِ مِنَ الْبَيْتِ إِلَى خَارِجٍ، وَعَظْمًا لاَ تَكْسِرُوا مِنْهُ. 
47 كُلُّ جَمَاعَةِ إِسْرَائِيلَ يَصْنَعُونَهُ. 
48 وَإِذَا نَزَلَ عِنْدَكَ نَزِيلٌ وَصَنَعَ فِصْحًا لِلرَّبِّ، فَلْيُخْتَنْ مِنْهُ كُلُّ ذَكَرٍ، ثُمَّ يَتَقَدَّمُ لِيَصْنَعَهُ، فَيَكُونُ كَمَوْلُودِ الأَرْضِ. وَأَمَّا كُلُّ أَغْلَفَ فَلاَ يَأْكُلُ مِنْهُ. 
49 تَكُونُ شَرِيعَةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ لِمَوْلُودِ الأَرْضِ وَلِلنَّزِيلِ النَّازِلِ بَيْنَكُمْ». 
50 فَفَعَلَ جَمِيعُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ كَمَا أَمَرَ الرَّبُّ مُوسَى وَهَارُونَ. هكَذَا فَعَلُوا.

51 وَكَانَ فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ عَيْنِهِ أَنَّ الرَّبَّ أَخْرَجَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ بِحَسَبِ أَجْنَادِهِمْ.

*الاصحاح الثالث عشر*

1 وَكَلَّمَ الرَّبُّ مُوسَى قَائِلاً: 
2 «قَدِّسْ لِي كُلَّ بِكْرٍ، كُلَّ فَاتِحِ رَحِمٍ مِنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ، مِنَ النَّاسِ وَمِنَ الْبَهَائِمِ. إِنَّهُ لِي». 
3 وَقَالَ مُوسَى لِلشَّعْبِ: «اذْكُرُوا هذَا الْيَوْمَ الَّذِي فِيهِ خَرَجْتُمْ مِنْ مِصْرَ مِنْ بَيْتِ الْعُبُودِيَّةِ، فَإِنَّهُ بِيَدٍ قَوِيَّةٍ أَخْرَجَكُمُ الرَّبُّ مِنْ هُنَا. وَلاَ يُؤْكَلُ خَمِيرٌ. 
4 اَلْيَوْمَ أَنْتُمْ خَارِجُونَ فِي شَهْرِ أَبِيبَ. 
5 وَيَكُونُ مَتَى أَدْخَلَكَ الرَّبُّ أَرْضَ الْكَنْعَانِيِّينَ وَالْحِثِّيِّينَ وَالأَمُورِيِّينَ وَالْحِوِّيِّينَ وَالْيَبُوسِيِّينَ الَّتِي حَلَفَ لآبَائِكَ أَنْ يُعْطِيَكَ، أَرْضًا تَفِيضُ لَبَنًا وَعَسَلاً، أَنَّكَ تَصْنَعُ هذِهِ الْخِدْمَةَ فِي هذَا الشَّهْرِ. 
6 سَبْعَةَ أَيَّامٍ تَأْكُلُ فَطِيرًا، وَفِي الْيَوْمِ السَّابعِ عِيدٌ لِلرَّبِّ. 
7 فَطِيرٌ يُؤْكَلُ السَّبْعَةَ الأَيَّامِ، وَلاَ يُرَى عِنْدَكَ مُخْتَمِرٌ، وَلاَ يُرَى عِنْدَكَ خَمِيرٌ فِي جَمِيعِ تُخُومِكَ.


8 «وَتُخْبِرُ ابْنَكَ فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ قَائِلاً: مِنْ أَجْلِ مَا صَنَعَ إِلَيَّ الرَّبُّ حِينَ أَخْرَجَنِي مِنْ مِصْرَ. 
9 وَيَكُونُ لَكَ عَلاَمَةً عَلَى يَدِكَ، وَتَذْكَارًا بَيْنَ عَيْنَيْكَ، لِكَيْ تَكُونَ شَرِيعَةُ الرَّبِّ فِي فَمِكَ. لأَنَّهُ بِيَدٍ قَوِيَّةٍ أَخْرَجَكَ الرَّبُّ مِنْ مِصْرَ. 
10 فَتَحْفَظُ هذِهِ الْفَرِيضَةَ فِي وَقْتِهَا مِنْ سَنَةٍ إِلَى سَنَةٍ.


11 «وَيَكُونُ مَتَى أَدْخَلَكَ الرَّبُّ أَرْضَ الْكَنْعَانِيِّينَ كَمَا حَلَفَ لَكَ وَلآبَائِكَ، وَأَعْطَاكَ إِيَّاهَا، 
12 أَنَّكَ تُقَدِّمُ لِلرَّبِّ كُلَّ فَاتِحِ رَحِمٍ، وَكُلَّ بِكْرٍ مِنْ نِتَاجِ الْبَهَائِمِ الَّتِي تَكُونُ لَكَ. الذُّكُورُ لِلرَّبِّ. 
13 وَلكِنَّ كُلَّ بِكْرِ حِمَارٍ تَفْدِيهِ بِشَاةٍ. وَإِنْ لَمْ تَفْدِهِ فَتَكْسِرُ عُنُقَهُ. وَكُلُّ بِكْرِ إِنْسَانٍ مِنْ أَوْلاَدِكَ تَفْدِيهِ.


14 «وَيَكُونُ مَتَى سَأَلَكَ ابْنُكَ غَدًا قَائِلاً: مَا هذَا؟ تَقُولُ لَهُ: بِيَدٍ قَوِيَّةٍ أَخْرَجَنَا الرَّبُّ مِنْ مِصْرَ مِنْ بَيْتِ الْعُبُودِيَّةِ. 
15 وَكَانَ لَمَّا تَقَسَّى فِرْعَوْنُ عَنْ إِطْلاَقِنَا أَنَّ الرَّبَّ قَتَلَ كُلَّ بِكْرٍ فِي أَرْضِ مِصْرَ، مِنْ بِكْرِ النَّاسِ إِلَى بِكْرِ الْبَهَائِمِ. لِذلِكَ أَنَا أَذْبَحُ لِلرَّبِّ الذُّكُورَ مِنْ كُلِّ فَاتِحِ رَحِمٍ، وَأَفْدِي كُلَّ بِكْرٍ مِنْ أَوْلاَدِي. 
16 فَيَكُونُ عَلاَمَةً عَلَى يَدِكَ، وَعِصَابَةً بَيْنَ عَيْنَيْكَ. لأَنَّهُ بِيَدٍ قَوِيَّةٍ أَخْرَجَنَا الرَّبُّ مِنْ مِصْرَ».


17 وَكَانَ لَمَّا أَطْلَقَ فِرْعَوْنُ الشَّعْبَ أَنَّ اللهَ لَمْ يَهْدِهِمْ فِي طَرِيقِ أَرْضِ الْفَلَسْطِينِيِّينَ مَعَ أَنَّهَا قَرِيبَةٌ، لأَنَّ اللهَ قَالَ: «لِئَلاَّ يَنْدَمَ الشَّعْبُ إِذَا رَأَوْا حَرْبًا وَيَرْجِعُوا إِلَى مِصْرَ». 
18 فَأَدَارَ اللهُ الشَّعْبَ فِي طَرِيقِ بَرِّيَّةِ بَحْرِ سُوفٍ. وَصَعِدَ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ مُتَجَهِّزِينَ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ. 
19 وَأَخَذَ مُوسَى عِظَامَ يُوسُفَ مَعَهُ، لأَنَّهُ كَانَ قَدِ اسْتَحْلَفَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ بِحَلْفٍ قَائِلاً: «إِنَّ اللهَ سَيَفْتَقِدُكُمْ فَتُصْعِدُونَ عِظَامِي مِنْ هُنَا مَعَكُمْ».


20 وَارْتَحَلُوا مِنْ سُكُّوتَ وَنَزَلُوا فِي إِيثَامَ فِي طَرَفِ الْبَرِّيَّةِ. 
21 وَكَانَ الرَّبُّ يَسِيرُ أَمَامَهُمْ نَهَارًا فِي عَمُودِ سَحَابٍ لِيَهْدِيَهُمْ فِي الطَّرِيقِ، وَلَيْلاً فِي عَمُودِ نَارٍ لِيُضِيءَ لَهُمْ. لِكَيْ يَمْشُوا نَهَارًا وَلَيْلاً. 
22 لَمْ يَبْرَحْ عَمُودُ السَّحَابِ نَهَارًا وَعَمُودُ النَّارِ لَيْلاً مِنْ أَمَامِ الشَّعْبِ.

*الاصحاح الربع عشر*

1 وَكَلَّمَ الرَّبُ مُوسَى قَائِلاً: 
2 «كَلِّمْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ أَنْ يَرْجِعُوا وَيَنْزِلُوا أَمَامَ فَمِ الْحِيرُوثِ بَيْنَ مَجْدَلَ وَالْبَحْرِ، أَمَامَ بَعْلَ صَفُونَ. مُقَابِلَهُ تَنْزِلُونَ عِنْدَ الْبَحْرِ. 
3 فَيَقُولُ فِرْعَوْنُ عَنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ: هُمْ مُرْتَبِكُونَ فِي الأَرْضِ. قَدِ اسْتَغْلَقَ عَلَيْهِمِ الْقَفْرُ. 
4 وَأُشَدِّدُ قَلْبَ فِرْعَوْنَ حَتَّى يَسْعَى وَرَاءَهُمْ، فَأَتَمَجَّدُ بِفِرْعَوْنَ وَبِجَمِيعِ جَيْشِهِ، وَيَعْرِفُ الْمِصْرِيُّونَ أَنِّي أَنَا الرَّبُّ». فَفَعَلُوا هكَذَا.


5 فَلَمَّا أُخْبِرَ مَلِكُ مِصْرَ أَنَّ الشَّعْبَ قَدْ هَرَبَ، تَغَيَّرَ قَلْبُ فِرْعَوْنَ وَعَبِيدِهِ عَلَى الشَّعْبِ. فَقَالُوا: «مَاذَا فَعَلْنَا حَتَّى أَطْلَقْنَا إِسْرَائِيلَ مِنْ خِدْمَتِنَا؟» 
6 فَشَدَّ مَرْكَبَتَهُ وَأَخَذَ قَوْمَهُ مَعَهُ. 
7 وَأَخَذَ سِتَّ مِئَةِ مَرْكَبَةٍ مُنْتَخَبَةٍ وَسَائِرَ مَرْكَبَاتِ مِصْرَ وَجُنُودًا مَرْكَبِيَّةً عَلَى جَمِيعِهَا. 
8 وَشَدَّدَ الرَّبُّ قَلْبَ فِرْعَوْنَ مَلِكِ مِصْرَ حَتَّى سَعَى وَرَاءَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَبَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ خَارِجُونَ بِيَدٍ رَفِيعَةٍ. 
9 فَسَعَى الْمِصْرِيُّونَ وَرَاءَهُمْ وَأَدْرَكُوهُمْ. جَمِيعُ خَيْلِ مَرْكَبَاتِ فِرْعَوْنَ وَفُرْسَانِهِ وَجَيْشِهِ، وَهُمْ نَازِلُونَ عَِنْدَ الْبَحْرِ عَِنْدَ فَمِ الْحِيرُوثِ، أَمَامَ بَعْلَ صَفُونَ.


10 فَلَمَّا اقْتَرَبَ فِرْعَوْنُ رَفَعَ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ عُيُونَهُمْ، وَإِذَا الْمِصْرِيُّونَ رَاحِلُونَ وَرَاءَهُمْ. فَفَزِعُوِا جِدًّا، وَصَرَخَ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ إِلَى الرَّبِّ. 
11 وَقَالُوا لِمُوسَى: «هَلْ لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَتْ قُبُورٌ فِي مِصْرَ أَخَذْتَنَا لِنَمُوتَ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ؟ مَاذَا صَنَعْتَ بِنَا حَتَّى أَخْرَجْتَنَا مِنْ مِصْرَ؟ 
12 أَلَيْسَ هذَا هُوَ الْكَلاَمُ الَّذِي كَلَّمْنَاكَ بِهِ فِي مِصْرَ قَائِلِينَ: كُفَّ عَنَّا فَنَخْدِمَ الْمِصْرِيِّينَ؟ لأَنَّهُ خَيْرٌ لَنَا أَنْ نَخْدِمَ الْمِصْرِيِّينَ مِنْ أَنْ نَمُوتَ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ». 
13 فَقَالَ مُوسَى لِلشَّعْبِ: «لاَ تَخَافُوا. قِفُوا وَانْظُرُوا خَلاَصَ الرَّبِّ الَّذِي يَصْنَعُهُ لَكُمُ الْيَوْمَ. فَإِنَّهُ كَمَا رَأَيْتُمُ الْمِصْرِيِّينَ الْيَوْمَ، لاَ تَعُودُونَ تَرَوْنَهُمْ أَيْضًا إِلَى الأَبَدِ. 
14 الرَّبُّ يُقَاتِلُ عَنْكُمْ وَأَنْتُمْ تَصْمُتُونَ».


15 فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: «مَا لَكَ تَصْرُخُ إِلَيَّ؟ قُلْ لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ أَنْ يَرْحَلُوا. 
16 وَارْفَعْ أَنْتَ عَصَاكَ وَمُدَّ يَدَكَ عَلَى الْبَحْرِ وَشُقَّهُ، فَيَدْخُلَ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ فِي وَسَطِ الْبَحْرِ عَلَى الْيَابِسَةِ. 
17 وَهَا أَنَا أُشَدِّدُ قُلُوبَ الْمِصْرِيِّينَ حَتَّى يَدْخُلُوا وَرَاءَهُمْ، فَأَتَمَجَّدُ بِفِرْعَوْنَ وَكُلِّ جَيْشِهِ، بِمَرْكَبَاتِهِ وَفُرْسَانِهِ. 
18 فَيَعْرِفُ الْمِصْرِيُّونَ أَنِّي أَنَا الرَّبُّ حِينَ أَتَمَجَّدُ بِفِرْعَوْنَ وَمَرْكَبَاتِهِ وَفُرْسَانِهِ». 
19 فَانْتَقَلَ مَلاَكُ اللهِ السَّائِرُ أَمَامَ عَسْكَرِ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَسَارَ وَرَاءَهُمْ، وَانْتَقَلَ عَمُودُ السَّحَابِ مِنْ أَمَامِهِمْ وَوَقَفَ وَرَاءَهُمْ. 
20 فَدَخَلَ بَيْنَ عَسْكَرِ الْمِصْرِيِّينَ وَعَسْكَرِ إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَصَارَ السَّحَابُ وَالظَّلاَمُ وَأَضَاءَ اللَّيْلَ. فَلَمْ يَقْتَرِبْ هذَا إِلَى ذَاكَ كُلَّ اللَّيْلِ.


21 وَمَدَّ مُوسَى يَدَهُ عَلَى الْبَحْرِ، فَأَجْرَى الرَّبُّ الْبَحْرَ بِرِيحٍ شَرْقِيَّةٍ شَدِيدَةٍ كُلَّ اللَّيْلِ، وَجَعَلَ الْبَحْرَ يَابِسَةً وَانْشَقَّ الْمَاءُ. 
22 فَدَخَلَ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ فِي وَسَطِ الْبَحْرِ عَلَى الْيَابِسَةِ، وَالْمَاءُ سُورٌ لَهُمْ عَنْ يَمِينِهِمْ وَعَنْ يَسَارِهِمْ. 
23 وَتَبِعَهُمُ الْمِصْرِيُّونَ وَدَخَلُوا وَرَاءَهُمْ. جَمِيعُ خَيْلِ فِرْعَوْنَ وَمَرْكَبَاتِهِ وَفُرْسَانِهِ إِلَى وَسَطِ الْبَحْرِ. 
24 وَكَانَ فِي هَزِيعِ الصُّبْحِ أَنَّ الرَّبَّ أَشْرَفَ عَلَى عَسْكَرِ الْمِصْرِيِّينَ فِي عَمُودِ النَّارِ وَالسَّحَابِ، وَأَزْعَجَ عَسْكَرَ الْمِصْرِيِّينَ، 
25 وَخَلَعَ بَكَرَ مَرْكَبَاتِهِمْ حَتَّى سَاقُوهَا بِثَقْلَةٍ. فَقَالَ الْمِصْرِيُّونَ: «نَهْرُبُ مِنْ إِسْرَائِيلَ، لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ يُقَاتِلُ الْمِصْرِيِّينَ عَنْهُمْ».


26 فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: «مُدَّ يَدَكَ عَلَى الْبَحْرِ لِيَرْجعَ الْمَاءُ عَلَى الْمِصْرِيِّينَ، عَلَى مَرْكَبَاتِهِمْ وَفُرْسَانِهِمْ». 
27 فَمَدَّ مُوسَى يَدَهُ عَلَى الْبَحْرِ فَرَجَعَ الْبَحْرُ عِنْدَ إِقْبَالِ الصُّبْحِ إِلَى حَالِهِ الدَّائِمَةِ، وَالْمِصْرِيُّونَ هَارِبُونَ إِلَى لِقَائِهِ. فَدَفَعَ الرَّبُّ الْمِصْرِيِّينَ فِي وَسَطِ الْبَحْرِ. 
28 فَرَجَعَ الْمَاءُ وَغَطَّى مَرْكَبَاتِ وَفُرْسَانَ جَمِيعِ جَيْشِ فِرْعَوْنَ الَّذِي دَخَلَ وَرَاءَهُمْ فِي الْبَحْرِ. لَمْ يَبْقَ مِنْهُمْ وَلاَ وَاحِدٌ. 
29 وَأَمَّا بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ فَمَشَوْا عَلَى الْيَابِسَةِ فِي وَسَطِ الْبَحْرِ، وَالْمَاءُ سُورٌ لَهُمْ عَنْ يَمِينِهِمْ وَعَنْ يَسَارِهِمْ.


30 فَخَلَّصَ الرَّبُّ فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ إِسْرَائِيلَ مِنْ يَدِ الْمِصْرِيِّينَ. وَنَظَرَ إِسْرَائِيلُ الْمِصْرِيِّينَ أَمْوَاتًا عَلَى شَاطِئِ الْبَحْرِ. 
31 وَرَأَى إِسْرَائِيلُ الْفَِعْلَ الْعَظِيمَ الَّذِي صَنَعَهُ الرَّبُّ بِالْمِصْرِيِّينَ، فَخَافَ الشَّعْبُ الرَّبَّ وَآمَنُوا بِالرَّبِّ وَبِعَبْدِهِ مُوسَى.

*الاصحاح الخامس عشر*

1 حِينَئِذٍ رَنَّمَ مُوسَى وَبَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ هذِهِ التَّسْبِيحَةَ لِلرَّبِّ وَقَالُوا: «أُرَنِّمُ لِلرَّبِّ فَإِنَّهُ قَدْ تَعَظَّمَ. الْفَرَسَ وَرَاكِبَهُ طَرَحَهُمَا فِي الْبَحْرِ. 
2 الرَّبُّ قُوَّتِي وَنَشِيدِي، وَقَدْ صَارَ خَلاَصِي. هذَا إِلهِي فَأُمَجِّدُهُ، إِلهُ أَبِي فَأُرَفِّعُهُ. 
3 الرَّبُّ رَجُلُ الْحَرْبِ. الرَّبُّ اسْمُهُ. 
4 مَرْكَبَاتُ فِرْعَوْنَ وَجَيْشُهُ أَلْقَاهُمَا فِي الْبَحْرِ، فَغَرِقَ أَفْضَلُ جُنُودِهِ الْمَرْكَبِيَّةِ فِي بَحْرِ سُوفَ، 
5 تُغَطِّيهِمُ اللُّجَجُ. قَدْ هَبَطُوا فِي الأَعْمَاقِ كَحَجَرٍ. 
6 يَمِينُكَ يَا رَبُّ مُعْتَزَّةٌ بِالْقُدْرَةِ. يَمِينُكَ يَا رَبُّ تُحَطِّمُ الْعَدُوَّ. 
7 وَبِكَثْرَةِ عَظَمَتِكَ تَهْدِمُ مُقَاوِمِيكَ. تُرْسِلُ سَخَطَكَ فَيَأْكُلُهُمْ كَالْقَشِّ، 
8 وَبِرِيحِ أَنْفِكَ تَرَاكَمَتِ الْمِيَاهُ. انْتَصَبَتِ الْمَجَارِيَ كَرَابِيَةٍ. تَجَمَّدَتِ اللُّجَجُ فِي قَلْبِ الْبَحْرِ. 
9 قَالَ الْعَدُوُّ: أَتْبَعُ، أُدْرِكُ، أُقَسِّمُ غَنِيمَةً. تَمْتَلِئُ مِنْهُمْ نَفْسِي. أُجَرِّدُ سَيْفِي. تُفْنِيهِمْ يَدِي. 
10 نَفَخْتَ بِرِيحِكَ فَغَطَّاهُمُ الْبَحْرُ. غَاصُوا كَالرَّصَاصِ فِي مِيَاهٍ غَامِرَةٍ. 
11 مَنْ مِثْلُكَ بَيْنَ الآلِهَةِ يَا رَبُّ؟ مَنْ مِثْلُكَ مُعْتَزًّا فِي الْقَدَاسَةِ، مَخُوفًا بِالتَّسَابِيحِ، صَانِعًا عَجَائِبَ؟ 
12 تَمُدُّ يَمِينَكَ فَتَبْتَلِعُهُمُ الأَرْضُ. 
13 تُرْشِدُ بِرَأْفَتِكَ الشَّعْبَ الَّذِي فَدَيْتَهُ. تَهْدِيهِ بِقُوَّتِكَ إِلَى مَسْكَنِ قُدْسِكَ. 
14 يَسْمَعُ الشُّعُوبُ فَيَرْتَعِدُونَ. تَأْخُذُ الرَّعْدَةُ سُكَّانَ فِلِسْطِينَ. 
15 حِينَئِذٍ يَنْدَهِشُ أُمَرَاءُ أَدُومَ. أَقْوِيَاءُ مُوآبَ تَأْخُذُهُمُ الرَّجْفَةُ. يَذُوبُ جَمِيعُ سُكَّانِ كَنْعَانَ. 
16 تَقَعُ عَلَيْهِمِ الْهَيْبَةُ وَالرُّعْبُ. بِعَظَمَةِ ذِرَاعِكَ يَصْمُتُونَ كَالْحَجَرِ حَتَّى يَعْبُرَ شَعْبُكَ يَا رَبُّ. حَتَّى يَعْبُرَ الشَّعْبُ الَّذِي اقْتَنَيْتَهُ. 
17 تَجِيءُ بِهِمْ وَتَغْرِسُهُمْ فِي جَبَلِ مِيرَاثِكَ، الْمَكَانِ الَّذِي صَنَعْتَهُ يَا رَبُّ لِسَكَنِكَ الْمَقْدِسِ الَّذِي هَيَّأَتْهُ يَدَاكَ يَا رَبُّ. 
18 الرَّبُّ يَمْلِكُ إِلَى الدَّهْرِ وَالأَبَدِ». 
19 فَإِنَّ خَيْلَ فِرْعَوْنَ دَخَلَتْ بِمَرْكَبَاتِهِ وَفُرْسَانِهِ إِلَى الْبَحْرِ، وَرَدَّ الرَّبُّ عَلَيْهِمْ مَاءَ الْبَحْرِ. وَأَمَّا بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ فَمَشَوْا عَلَى الْيَابِسَةِ فِي وَسَطِ الْبَحْرِ.


20 فَأَخَذَتْ مَرْيَمُ النَّبِيَّةُ أُخْتُ هَارُونَ الدُّفَّ بِيَدِهَا، وَخَرَجَتْ جَمِيعُ النِّسَاءِ وَرَاءَهَا بِدُفُوفٍ وَرَقْصٍ. 
21 وَأَجَابَتْهُمْ مَرْيَمُ: «رَنِّمُوا لِلرَّبِّ فَإِنَّهُ قَدْ تَعَظَّمَ. الْفَرَسَ وَرَاكِبَهُ طَرَحَهُمَا فِي الْبَحْرِ».


22 ثُمَّ ارْتَحَلَ مُوسَى بِإِسْرَائِيلَ مِنْ بَحْرِ سُوفَ وَخَرَجُوا إِلَى بَرِّيَّةِ شُورٍ. فَسَارُوا ثَلاَثَةَ أَيَّامٍ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ وَلَمْ يَجِدُوا مَاءً. 
23 فَجَاءُوا إِلَى مَارَّةَ، وَلَمْ يَقْدِرُوا أَنْ يَشْرَبُوا مَاءً مِنْ مَارَّةَ لأَنَّهُ مُرٌّ. لِذلِكَ دُعِيَ اسْمُهَا «مَارَّةَ». 
24 فَتَذَمَّرَ الشَّعْبُ عَلَى مُوسَى قَائِلِينَ: «مَاذَا نَشْرَبُ؟» 
25 فَصَرَخَ إِلَى الرَّبِّ. فَأَرَاهُ الرَّبُّ شَجَرَةً فَطَرَحَهَا فِي الْمَاءِ فَصَارَ الْمَاءُ عَذْبًا. هُنَاكَ وَضَعَ لَهُ فَرِيضَةً وَحُكْمًا، وَهُنَاكَ امْتَحَنَهُ. 
26 فَقَالَ: «إِنْ كُنْتَ تَسْمَعُ لِصَوْتِ الرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ، وَتَصْنَعُ الْحَقَّ فِي عَيْنَيْهِ، وَتَصْغَى إِلَى وَصَايَاهُ وَتَحْفَظُ جَمِيعَ فَرَائِضِهِ، فَمَرَضًا مَا مِمَّا وَضَعْتُهُ عَلَى الْمِصْرِيِّينَ لاَ أَضَعُ عَلَيْكَ. فَإِنِّي أَنَا الرَّبُّ شَافِيكَ».


27 ثُمَّ جَاءُوا إِلَى إِيلِيمَ وَهُنَاكَ اثْنَتَا عَشْرَةَ عَيْنَ مَاءٍ وَسَبْعُونَ نَخْلَةً. فَنَزَلُوا هُنَاكَ عِنْدَ الْمَاءِ.

*الاصحاح السادس عشر*

1 ثُمَّ ارْتَحَلُوا مِنْ إِيلِيمَ. وَأَتَى كُلُّ جَمَاعَةِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ إِلَى بَرِّيَّةِ سِينٍ، الَّتِي بَيْنَ إِيلِيمَ وَسِينَاءَ فِي الْيَوْمِ الْخَامِسَ عَشَرَ مِنَ الشَّهْرِ الثَّانِي بَعْدَ خُرُوجِهِمْ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ. 
2 فَتَذَمَّرَ كُلُّ جَمَاعَةِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ عَلَى مُوسَى وَهَارُونَ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ. 
3 وَقَالَ لَهُمَا بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ: «لَيْتَنَا مُتْنَا بِيَدِ الرَّبِّ فِي أَرْضِ مِصْرَ، إِذْ كُنَّا جَالِسِينَ عِنْدَ قُدُورِ اللَّحْمِ نَأْكُلُ خُبْزًا لِلشَّبَعِ. فَإِنَّكُمَا أَخْرَجْتُمَانَا إِلَى هذَا الْقَفْرِ لِكَيْ تُمِيتَا كُلَّ هذَا الْجُمْهُورِ بِالْجُوعِ».


4 فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: «هَا أَنَا أُمْطِرُ لَكُمْ خُبْزًا مِنَ السَّمَاءِ. فَيَخْرُجُ الشَّعْبُ وَيَلْتَقِطُونَ حَاجَةَ الْيَوْمِ بِيَوْمِهَا. لِكَيْ أَمْتَحِنَهُمْ، أَيَسْلُكُونَ فِي نَامُوسِي أَمْ لاَ. 
5 وَيَكُونُ فِي الْيَوْمِ السَّادِسِ أَنَّهُمْ يُهَيِّئُونَ مَا يَجِيئُونَ بِهِ فَيَكُونُ ضِعْفَ مَا يَلْتَقِطُونَهُ يَوْمًا فَيَوْمًا». 
6 فَقَالَ مُوسَى وَهَارُونُ لِجَمِيعِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ: «فِي الْمَسَاءِ تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّ الرَّبَّ أَخْرَجَكُمْ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ. 
7 وَفِي الصَّبَاحِ تَرَوْنَ مَجْدَ الرَّبِّ لاسْتِمَاعِهِ تَذَمُّرَكُمْ عَلَى الرَّبِّ. وَأَمَّا نَحْنُ فَمَاذَا حَتَّى تَتَذَمَّرُوا عَلَيْنَا؟». 
8 وَقَالَ مُوسَى: «ذلِكَ بِأَنَّ الرَّبَّ يُعْطِيكُمْ فِي الْمَسَاءِ لَحْمًا لِتَأْكُلُوا، وَفِي الصَّبَاحِ خُبْزًا لِتَشْبَعُوا، لاسْتِمَاعِ الرَّبِّ تَذَمُّرَكُمُ الَّذِي تَتَذَمَّرُونَ عَلَيْهِ. وَأَمَّا نَحْنُ فَمَاذَا؟ لَيْسَ عَلَيْنَا تَذَمُّرُكُمْ بَلْ عَلَى الرَّبِّ». 
9 وَقَالَ مُوسَى لِهَارُونَ: «قُلْ لِكُلِّ جَمَاعَةِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ: اقْتَرِبُوا إِلَى أَمَامِ الرَّبِّ لأَنَّهُ قَدْ سَمِعَ تَذَمُّرَكُمْ». 
10 فَحَدَثَ إِذْ كَانَ هَارُونُ يُكَلِّمُ كُلَّ جَمَاعَةِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ أَنَّهُمُ الْتَفَتُوا نَحْوَ الْبَرِّيَّةِ، وَإِذَا مَجْدُ الرَّبِّ قَدْ ظَهَرَ فِي السَّحَابِ. 
11 فَكَلَّمَ الرَّبُّ مُوسَى قَائِلاً: 
12 «سَمِعْتُ تَذَمُّرَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ. كَلِّمْهُمْ قَائِلاً: فِي الْعَشِيَّةِ تَأْكُلُونَ لَحْمًا، وَفِي الصَّبَاحِ تَشْبَعُونَ خُبْزًا، وَتَعْلَمُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا الرَّبُّ إِلهُكُمْ».


13 فَكَانَ فِي الْمَسَاءِ أَنَّ السَّلْوَى صَعِدَتْ وَغَطَّتِ الْمَحَلَّةَ. وَفِي الصَّبَاحِ كَانَ سَقِيطُ النَّدَى حَوَالَيِ الْمَحَلَّةِ. 
14 وَلَمَّا ارْتَفَعَ سَقِيطُ النَّدَى إِذَا عَلَى وَجْهِ الْبَرِّيَّةِ شَيْءٌ دَقِيقٌ مِثْلُ قُشُورٍ. دَقِيقٌ كَالْجَلِيدِ عَلَى الأَرْضِ. 
15 فَلَمَّا رَأَى بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ قَالُوا بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ: «مَنْ هُوَ؟» لأَنَّهُمْ لَمْ يَعْرِفُوا مَا هُوَ. فَقَالَ لَهُمْ مُوسَى: «هُوَ الْخُبْزُ الَّذِي أَعْطَاكُمُ الرَّبُّ لِتَأْكُلُوا. 
16 هذَا هُوَ الشَّيْءُ الَّذِي أَمَرَ بِهِ الرَّبُّ. اِلْتَقِطُوا مِنْهُ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ عَلَى حَسَبِ أُكْلِهِ. عُمِرًا لِلرَّأْسِ عَلَى عَدَدِ نُفُوسِكُمْ تَأْخُذُونَ، كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ لِلَّذِينَ فِي خَيْمَتِهِ».


17 فَفَعَلَ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ هكَذَا، وَالْتَقَطُوا بَيْنَ مُكَثِّرٍ وَمُقَلِّل. 
18 وَلَمَّا كَالُوا بِالْعُمِرِ، لَمْ يُفْضِلِ الْمُكَثِّرُ وَالْمُقَلِّلُ لَمْ يُنْقِصْ. كَانُوا قَدِ الْتَقَطُوا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ عَلَى حَسَبِ أُكْلِهِ. 
19 وَقَالَ لَهُمْ مُوسَى: «لاَ يُبْقِ أَحَدٌ مِنْهُ إِلَى الصَّبَاحِ». 
20 لكِنَّهُمْ لَمْ يَسْمَعُوا لِمُوسَى، بَلْ أَبْقَى مِنْهُ أُنَاسٌ إِلَى الصَّبَاحِ، فَتَوَلَّدَ فِيهِ دُودٌ وَأَنْتَنَ. فَسَخَطَ عَلَيْهِمْ مُوسَى. 
21 وَكَانُوا يَلْتَقِطُونَهُ صَبَاحًا فَصَبَاحًا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ عَلَى حَسَبِ أُكْلِهِ. وَإِذَا حَمِيَتِ الشَّمْسُ كَانَ يَذُوبُ.


22 ثُمَّ كَانَ فِي الْيَوْمِ السَّادِسِ أَنَّهُمُ الْتَقَطُوا خُبْزًا مُضَاعَفًا، عُمِرَيْنِ لِلْوَاحِدِ. فَجَاءَ كُلُّ رُؤَسَاءِ الْجَمَاعَةِ وَأَخْبَرُوا مُوسَى. 
23 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «هذَا مَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ: غَدًا عُطْلَةٌ، سَبْتٌ مُقَدَّسٌ لِلرَّبِّ. اخْبِزُوا مَا تَخْبِزُونَ وَاطْبُخُوا مَا تَطْبُخُونَ. وَكُلُّ مَا فَضِلَ ضَعُوهُ عِنْدَكُمْ لِيُحْفَظَ إِلَى الْغَدِ». 
24 فَوَضَعُوهُ إِلَى الْغَدِ كَمَا أَمَرَ مُوسَى، فَلَمْ يُنْتِنْ وَلاَ صَارَ فِيهِ دُودٌ. 
25 فَقَالَ مُوسَى: «كُلُوهُ الْيَوْمَ، لأَنَّ لِلرَّبِّ الْيَوْمَ سَبْتًا. الْيَوْمَ لاَ تَجِدُونَهُ فِي الْحَقْلِ. 
26 سِتَّةَ أَيَّامٍ تَلْتَقِطُونَهُ، وَأَمَّا الْيَوْمُ السَّابِعُ فَفِيهِ سَبْتٌ، لاَ يُوجَدُ فِيهِ».


27 وَحَدَثَ فِي الْيَوْمِ السَّابعِ أَنَّ بَعْضَ الشَّعْبِ خَرَجُوا لِيَلْتَقِطُوا فَلَمْ يَجِدُوا. 
28 فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: «إِلَى مَتَى تَأْبَوْنَ أَنْ تَحْفَظُوا وَصَايَايَ وَشَرَائِعِي؟ 
29 اُنْظُرُوا! إِنَّ الرَّبَّ أَعْطَاكُمُ السَّبْتَ. لِذلِكَ هُوَ يُعْطِيكُمْ فِي الْيَوْمِ السَّادِسِ خُبْزَ يَوْمَيْنِ. اجْلِسُوا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ فِي مَكَانِهِ. لاَ يَخْرُجْ أَحَدٌ مِنْ مَكَانِهِ فِي الْيَوْمِ السَّابعِ». 
30 فَاسْتَرَاحَ الشَّعْبُ فِي الْيَوْمِ السَّابعِ. 
31 وَدَعَا بَيْتُ إِسْرَائِيلَ اسْمَهُ «مَنًّا». وَهُوَ كَبِزْرِ الْكُزْبَرَةِ، أَبْيَضُ، وَطَعْمُهُ كَرِقَاق بِعَسَل.


32 وَقَالَ مُوسَى: «هذَا هُوَ الشَّيْءُ الَّذِي أَمَرَ بِهِ الرَّبُّ. مِلْءُ الْعُمِرِ مِنْهُ يَكُونُ لِلْحِفْظِ فِي أَجْيَالِكُمْ. لِكَيْ يَرَوْا الْخُبْزَ الَّذِي أَطْعَمْتُكُمْ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ حِينَ أَخْرَجْتُكُمْ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ». 
33 وَقَالَ مُوسَى لِهَارُونَ: «خُذْ قِسْطًا وَاحِدًا وَاجْعَلْ فِيهِ مِلْءَ الْعُمِرِ مَنًّا، وَضَعْهُ أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ لِلْحِفْظِ فِي أَجْيَالِكُمْ». 
34 كَمَا أَمَرَ الرَّبُّ مُوسَى وَضَعَهُ هَارُونُ أَمَامَ الشَّهَادَةِ لِلْحِفْظِ. 
35 وَأَكَلَ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ الْمَنَّ أَرْبَعِينَ سَنَةً حَتَّى جَاءُوا إِلَى أَرْضٍ عَامِرَةٍ. أَكَلُوا الْمَنَّ حَتَّى جَاءُوا إِلَى طَرَفِ أَرْضِ كَنْعَانَ. 
36 وَأَمَّا الْعُمِرُ فَهُوَ عُشْرُ الإِيفَةِ.

*الاصحاح السابع عشر*

1 ثُمَّ ارْتَحَلَ كُلُّ جَمَاعَةِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ مِنْ بَرِّيَّةِ سِينٍ بِحَسَبِ مَرَاحِلِهِمْ عَلَى مُوجِبِ أَمْرِ الرَّبِّ، وَنَزَلُوا فِي رَفِيدِيمَ. وَلَمْ يَكُنْ مَاءٌ لِيَشْرَبَ الشَّعْبُ. 
2 فَخَاصَمَ الشَّعْبُ مُوسَى وَقَالُوا: «أَعْطُونَا مَاءً لِنَشْرَبَ.» فَقَالَ لَهُمْ مُوسَى: «لِمَاذَا تُخَاصِمُونَنِي؟ لِمَاذَا تُجَرِّبُونَ الرَّبَّ؟» 
3 وَعَطِشَ هُنَاكَ الشَّعْبُ إِلَى الْمَاءِ، وَتَذَمَّرَ الشَّعْبُ عَلَى مُوسَى وَقَالُوا: «لِمَاذَا أَصْعَدْتَنَا مِنْ مِصْرَ لِتُمِيتَنَا وَأَوْلاَدَنَا وَمَوَاشِيَنَا بِالْعَطَشِ؟» 
4 فَصَرَخَ مُوسَى إِلَى الرَّبِّ قَائِلاً: «مَاذَا أَفْعَلُ بِهذَا الشَّعْبِ؟ بَعْدَ قَلِيل يَرْجُمُونَنِي». 
5 فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: «مُرَّ قُدَّامَ الشَّعْبِ، وَخُذْ مَعَكَ مِنْ شُيُوخِ إِسْرَائِيلَ. وَعَصَاكَ الَّتِي ضَرَبْتَ بِهَا النَّهْرَ خُذْهَا فِي يَدِكَ وَاذْهَبْ. 
6 هَا أَنَا أَقِفُ أَمَامَكَ هُنَاكَ عَلَى الصَّخْرَةِ فِي حُورِيبَ، فَتَضْرِبُ الصَّخْرَةَ فَيَخْرُجُ مِنْهَا مَاءٌ لِيَشْرَبَ الشَّعْبُ». فَفَعَلَ مُوسَى هكَذَا أَمَامَ عُيُونِ شُيُوخِ إِسْرَائِيلَ. 
7 وَدَعَا اسْمَ الْمَوْضِعِ «مَسَّةَ وَمَرِيبَةَ» مِنْ أَجْلِ مُخَاصَمَةِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَمِنْ أَجْلِ تَجْرِبَتِهِمْ لِلرَّبِّ قَائِلِينَ: «أَفِي وَسْطِنَا الرَّبُّ أَمْ لاَ؟».


8 وَأَتَى عَمَالِيقُ وَحَارَبَ إِسْرَائِيلَ فِي رَفِيدِيمَ. 
9 فَقَالَ مُوسَى لِيَشُوعَ: «انْتَخِبْ لَنَا رِجَالاً وَاخْرُجْ حَارِبْ عَمَالِيقَ. وَغَدًا أَقِفُ أَنَا عَلَى رَأْسِ التَّلَّةِ وَعَصَا اللهِ فِي يَدِي». 
10 فَفَعَلَ يَشُوعُ كَمَا قَالَ لَهُ مُوسَى لِيُحَارِبَ عَمَالِيقَ. وَأَمَّا مُوسَى وَهَارُونُ وَحُورُ فَصَعِدُوا عَلَى رَأْسِ التَّلَّةِ. 
11 وَكَانَ إِذَا رَفَعَ مُوسَى يَدَهُ أَنَّ إِسْرَائِيلَ يَغْلِبُ، وَإِذَا خَفَضَ يَدَهُ أَنَّ عَمَالِيقَ يَغْلِبُ. 
12 فَلَمَّا صَارَتْ يَدَا مُوسَى ثَقِيلَتَيْنِ، أَخَذَا حَجَرًا وَوَضَعَاهُ تَحْتَهُ فَجَلَسَ عَلَيْهِ. وَدَعَمَ هَارُونُ وَحُورُ يَدَيْهِ، الْوَاحِدُ مِنْ هُنَا وَالآخَرُ مِنْ هُنَاكَ. فَكَانَتْ يَدَاهُ ثَابِتَتَيْنِ إِلَى غُرُوبِ الشَّمْسِ. 
13 فَهَزَمَ يَشُوعُ عَمَالِيقَ وَقَوْمَهُ بِحَدِّ السَّيْفِ.


14 فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: «اكْتُبْ هذَا تَذْكَارًا فِي الْكِتَابِ، وَضَعْهُ فِي مَسَامِعِ يَشُوعَ. فَإِنِّي سَوْفَ أَمْحُو ذِكْرَ عَمَالِيقَ مِنْ تَحْتِ السَّمَاءِ». 
15 فَبَنَى مُوسَى مَذْبَحًا وَدَعَا اسْمَهُ «يَهْوَهْ نِسِّي». 
16 وَقَالَ: «إِنَّ الْيَدَ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّ الرَّبِّ. لِلرَّبِّ حَرْبٌ مَعَ عَمَالِيقَ مِنْ دَوْرٍ إِلَى دَوْرٍ».

*الاصحاح الثامن عشر*

1 فَسَمِعَ يَثْرُونُ كَاهِنُ مِدْيَانَ، حَمُو مُوسَى، كُلَّ مَا صَنَعَ اللهُ إِلَى مُوسَى وَإِلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ شَعْبِهِ: أَنَّ الرَّبَّ أَخْرَجَ إِسْرَائِيلَ مِنْ مِصْرَ. 
2 فَأَخَذَ يَثْرُونُ حَمُو مُوسَى صَفُّورَةَ امْرَأَةَ مُوسَى بَعْدَ صَرْفِهَا 
3 وَابْنَيْهَا، اللَّذَيْنِ اسْمُ أَحَدِهِمَا جِرْشُومُ، لأَنَّهُ قَالَ: «كُنْتُ نَزِيلاً فِي أَرْضٍ غَرِيبَةٍ». 
4 وَاسْمُ الآخَرِ أَلِيعَازَرُ، لأَنَّهُ قَالَ: «إِلهُ أَبِي كَانَ عَوْنِي وَأَنْقَذَنِي مِنْ سَيْفِ فِرْعَوْنَ». 
5 وَأَتَى يَثْرُونُ حَمُو مُوسَى وَابْنَاهُ وَامْرَأَتُهُ إِلَى مُوسَى إِلَى الْبَرِّيَّةِ حَيْثُ كَانَ نَازِلاً عِنْدَ جَبَلِ اللهِ. 
6 فَقَالَ لِمُوسَى: «أَنَا حَمُوكَ يَثْرُونُ، آتٍ إِلَيْكَ وَامْرَأَتُكَ وَابْنَاهَا مَعَهَا». 
7 فَخَرَجَ مُوسَى لاسْتِقْبَالِ حَمِيهِ وَسَجَدَ وَقَبَّلَهُ. وَسَأَلَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ صَاحِبَهُ عَنْ سَلاَمَتِهِ، ثُمَّ دَخَلاَ إِلَى الْخَيْمَةِ.


8 فَقَصَّ مُوسَى عَلَى حَمِيهِ كُلَّ مَا صَنَعَ الرَّبُّ بِفِرْعَوْنَ وَالْمِصْرِيِّينَ مِنْ أَجْلِ إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَكُلَّ الْمَشَقَّةِ الَّتِي أَصَابَتْهُمْ فِي الطَّرِيقِ فَخَلَّصَهُمُ الرَّبُّ. 
9 فَفَرِحَ يَثْرُونُ بِجَمِيعِ الْخَيْرِ الَّذِي صَنَعَهُ إِلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ الرَّبُّ، الَّذِي أَنْقَذَهُ مِنْ أَيْدِي الْمِصْرِيِّينَ. 
10 وَقَالَ يَثْرُونُ: «مُبَارَكٌ الرَّبُّ الَّذِي أَنْقَذَكُمْ مِنْ أَيْدِي الْمِصْرِيِّينَ وَمِنْ يَدِ فِرْعَوْنَ. اَلَّذِي أَنْقَذَ الشَّعْبَ مِنْ تَحْتِ أَيْدِي الْمِصْرِيِّينَ. 
11 الآنَ عَلِمْتُ أَنَّ الرَّبَّ أَعْظَمُ مِنْ جَمِيعِ الآلِهَةِ، لأَنَّهُ فِي الشَّيْءِ الَّذِي بَغَوْا بِهِ كَانَ عَلَيْهِمْ». 
12 فَأَخَذَ يَثْرُونُ حَمُو مُوسَى مُحْرَقَةً وَذَبَائِحَ للهِ. وَجَاءَ هَارُونُ وَجَمِيعُ شُيُوخِ إِسْرَائِيلَ لِيَأْكُلُوا طَعَامًا مَعَ حَمِي مُوسَى أَمَامَ اللهِ.


13 وَحَدَثَ فِي الْغَدِ أَنَّ مُوسَى جَلَسَ لِيَقْضِيَ لِلشَّعْبِ. فَوَقَفَ الشَّعْبُ عِنْدَ مُوسَى مِنَ الصَّبَاحِ إِلَى الْمَسَاءِ. 
14 فَلَمَّا رَأَى حَمُو مُوسَى كُلَّ مَا هُوَ صَانِعٌ لِلشَّعْبِ، قَالَ: «مَا هذَا الأَمْرُ الَّذِي أَنْتَ صَانِعٌ لِلشَّعْبِ؟ مَا بَالُكَ جَالِسًا وَحْدَكَ وَجَمِيعُ الشَّعْبِ وَاقِفٌ عِنْدَكَ مِنَ الصَّبَاحِ إِلَى الْمَسَاءِ؟» 
15 فَقَالَ مُوسَى لِحَمِيهِ: «إِنَّ الشَّعْبَ يَأْتِي إِلَيَّ لِيَسْأَلَ اللهَ. 
16 إِذَا كَانَ لَهُمْ دَعْوَى يَأْتُونَ إِلَيَّ فَأَقْضِي بَيْنَ الرَّجُلِ وَصَاحِبِهِ، وَأُعَرِّفُهُمْ فَرَائِضَ اللهِ وَشَرَائِعَهُ».


17 فَقَالَ حَمُو مُوسَى لَهُ: «لَيْسَ جَيِّدًا الأَمْرُ الَّذِي أَنْتَ صَانِعٌ. 
18 إِنَّكَ تَكِلُّ أَنْتَ وَهذَا الشَّعْبُ الَّذِي مَعَكَ جَمِيعًا، لأَنَّ الأَمْرَ أَعْظَمُ مِنْكَ. لاَ تَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ تَصْنَعَهُ وَحْدَكَ. 
19 اَلآنَ اسْمَعْ لِصَوْتِي فَأَنْصَحَكَ. فَلْيَكُنِ اللهُ مَعَكَ. كُنْ أَنْتَ لِلشَّعْبِ أَمَامَ اللهِ، وَقَدِّمْ أَنْتَ الدَّعَاوِيَ إِلَى اللهِ، 
20 وَعَلِّمْهُمُ الْفَرَائِضَ وَالشَّرَائِعَ، وَعَرِّفْهُمُ الطَّرِيقَ الَّذِي يَسْلُكُونَهُ، وَالْعَمَلَ الَّذِي يَعْمَلُونَهُ. 
21 وَأَنْتَ تَنْظُرُ مِنْ جَمِيعِ الشَّعْبِ ذَوِي قُدْرَةٍ خَائِفِينَ اللهَ، أُمَنَاءَ مُبْغِضِينَ الرَّشْوَةَ، وَتُقِيمُهُمْ عَلَيْهِمْ رُؤَسَاءَ أُلُوفٍ، وَرُؤَسَاءَ مِئَاتٍ، وَرُؤَسَاءَ خَمَاسِينَ، وَرُؤَسَاءَ عَشَرَاتٍ، 
22 فَيَقْضُونَ لِلشَّعْبِ كُلَّ حِينٍ. وَيَكُونُ أَنَّ كُلَّ الدَّعَاوِي الْكَبِيرَةِ يَجِيئُونَ بِهَا إِلَيْكَ، وَكُلَّ الدَّعَاوِي الصَّغِيرَةِ يَقْضُونَ هُمْ فِيهَا. وَخَفِّفْ عَنْ نَفْسِكَ، فَهُمْ يَحْمِلُونَ مَعَكَ. 
23 إِنْ فَعَلْتَ هذَا الأَمْرَ وَأَوْصَاكَ اللهُ تَسْتَطِيعُ الْقِيَامَ. وَكُلُّ هذَا الشَّعْبِ أَيْضًا يَأْتِي إِلَى مَكَانِهِ بِالسَّلاَمِ».


24 فَسَمِعَ مُوسَى لِصَوْتِ حَمِيهِ وَفَعَلَ كُلَّ مَا قَالَ. 
25 وَاخْتَارَ مُوسَى ذَوِي قُدْرَةٍ مِنْ جَمِيعِ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَجَعَلَهُمْ رُؤُوسًا عَلَى الشَّعْبِ، رُؤَسَاءَ أُلُوفٍ، وَرُؤَسَاءَ مِئَاتٍ، وَرُؤَسَاءَ خَمَاسِينَ، وَرُؤَسَاءَ عَشَرَاتٍ. 
26 فَكَانُوا يَقْضُونَ لِلشَّعْبِ كُلَّ حِينٍ. الدَّعَاوِي الْعَسِرَةُ يَجِيئُونَ بِهَا إِلَى مُوسَى، وَكُلُّ الدَّعَاوِي الصَّغِيرَةِ يَقْضُونَ هُمْ فِيهَا. 
27 ثُمَّ صَرَفَ مُوسَى حَمَاهُ فَمَضَى إِلَى أَرْضِهِ.

*الاصحاح التاسع عشر*

1 فِي الشَّهْرِ الثَّالِثِ بَعْدَ خُرُوجِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ، فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ جَاءُوا إِلَى بَرِّيَّةِ سِينَاءَ. 
2 ارْتَحَلُوا مِنْ رَفِيدِيمَ وَجَاءُوا إِلَى بَرِّيَّةِ سِينَاءَ فَنَزَلُوا فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ. هُنَاكَ نَزَلَ إِسْرَائِيلُ مُقَابِلَ الْجَبَلِ.


3 وَأَمَّا مُوسَى فَصَعِدَ إِلَى اللهِ. فَنَادَاهُ الرَّبُّ مِنَ الْجَبَلِ قَائِلاً: «هكَذَا تَقُولُ لِبَيْتِ يَعْقُوبَ، وَتُخْبِرُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ: 
4 أَنْتُمْ رَأَيْتُمْ مَا صَنَعْتُ بِالْمِصْرِيِّينَ. وَأَنَا حَمَلْتُكُمْ عَلَى أَجْنِحَةِ النُّسُورِ وَجِئْتُ بِكُمْ إِلَيَّ. 
5 فَالآنَ إِنْ سَمِعْتُمْ لِصَوْتِي، وَحَفِظْتُمْ عَهْدِي تَكُونُونَ لِي خَاصَّةً مِنْ بَيْنِ جَمِيعِ الشُّعُوبِ. فَإِنَّ لِي كُلَّ الأَرْضِ. 
6 وَأَنْتُمْ تَكُونُونَ لِي مَمْلَكَةَ كَهَنَةٍ وَأُمَّةً مُقَدَّسَةً. هذِهِ هِيَ الْكَلِمَاتُ الَّتِي تُكَلِّمُ بِهَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ».


7 فَجَاءَ مُوسَى وَدَعَا شُيُوخَ الشَّعْبِ وَوَضَعَ قُدَّامَهُمْ كُلَّ هذِهِ الْكَلِمَاتِ الَّتِي أَوْصَاهُ بِهَا الرَّبُّ. 
8 فَأَجَابَ جَمِيعُ الشَّعْبِ مَعًا وَقَالُوا: «كُلُّ مَا تَكَلَّمَ بِهِ الرَّبُّ نَفْعَلُ». فَرَدَّ مُوسَى كَلاَمَ الشَّعْبِ إِلَى الرَّبِّ. 
9 فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: «هَا أَنَا آتٍ إِلَيْكَ فِي ظَلاَمِ السَّحَابِ لِكَيْ يَسْمَعَ الشَّعْبُ حِينَمَا أَتَكَلَّمُ مَعَكَ، فَيُؤْمِنُوا بِكَ أَيْضًا إِلَى الأَبَدِ». وَأَخْبَرَ مُوسَى الرَّبَّ بِكَلاَمِ الشَّعْبِ. 
10 فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: «اذْهَبْ إِلَى الشَّعْبِ وَقَدِّسْهُمُ الْيَوْمَ وَغَدًا، وَلْيَغْسِلُوا ثِيَابَهُمْ، 
11 وَيَكُونُوا مُسْتَعِدِّينَ لِلْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ. لأَنَّهُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَنْزِلُ الرَّبُّ أَمَامَ عُِيُونِ جَمِيعِ الشَّعْبِ عَلَى جَبَلِ سِينَاءَ. 
12 وَتُقِيمُ لِلشَّعْبِ حُدُودًا مِنْ كُلِّ نَاحِيَةٍ، قَائِلاً: احْتَرِزُوا مِنْ أَنْ تَصْعَدُوا إِلَى الْجَبَلِ أَوْ تَمَسُّوا طَرَفَهُ. كُلُّ مَنْ يَمَسُّ الْجَبَلَ يُقْتَلُ قَتْلاً. 
13 لاَ تَمَسُّهُ يَدٌ بَلْ يُرْجَمُ رَجْمًا أَوْ يُرْمَى رَمْيًا. بَهِيمَةً كَانَ أَمْ إِنْسَانًا لاَ يَعِيشُ. أَمَّا عِنْدَ صَوْتِ الْبُوقِ فَهُمْ يَصْعَدُونَ إِلَى الْجَبَلِ».


14 فَانْحَدَرَ مُوسَى مِنَ الْجَبَلِ إِلَى الشَّعْبِ، وَقَدَّسَ الشَّعْبَ وَغَسَلُوا ثِيَابَهُمْ. 
15 وَقَالَ لِلشَّعْبِ: «كُونُوا مُسْتَعِدِّينَ لِلْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ. لاَ تَقْرُبُوا امْرَأَةً». 
16 وَحَدَثَ فِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ لَمَّا كَانَ الصَّبَاحُ أَنَّهُ صَارَتْ رُعُودٌ وَبُرُوقٌ وَسَحَابٌ ثَقِيلٌ عَلَى الْجَبَلِ، وَصَوْتُ بُوق شَدِيدٌ جِدًّا. فَارْتَعَدَ كُلُّ الشَّعْبِ الَّذِي فِي الْمَحَلَّةِ. 
17 وَأَخْرَجَ مُوسَى الشَّعْبَ مِنَ الْمَحَلَّةِ لِمُلاَقَاةِ اللهِ، فَوَقَفُوا فِي أَسْفَلِ الْجَبَلِ. 
18 وَكَانَ جَبَلُ سِينَاءَ كُلُّهُ يُدَخِّنُ مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّ الرَّبَّ نَزَلَ عَلَيْهِ بِالنَّارِ، وَصَعِدَ دُخَانُهُ كَدُخَانِ الأَتُونِ، وَارْتَجَفَ كُلُّ الْجَبَلِ جِدًّا. 
19 فَكَانَ صَوْتُ الْبُوقِ يَزْدَادُ اشْتِدَادًا جِدًّا، وَمُوسَى يَتَكَلَّمُ وَاللهُ يُجِيبُهُ بِصَوْتٍ.


20 وَنَزَلَ الرَّبُّ عَلَى جَبَلِ سِينَاءَ، إِلَى رَأْسِ الْجَبَلِ، وَدَعَا اللهُ مُوسَى إِلَى رَأْسِ الْجَبَلِ. فَصَعِدَ مُوسَى. 
21 فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: «انْحَدِرْ حَذِّرِ الشَّعْبَ لِئَلاَّ يَقْتَحِمُوا إِلَى الرَّبِّ لِيَنْظُرُوا، فَيَسْقُطَ مِنْهُمْ كَثِيرُونَ. 
22 وَلْيَتَقَدَّسْ أَيْضًا الْكَهَنَةُ الَّذِينَ يَقْتَرِبُونَ إِلَى الرَّبِّ لِئَلاَّ يَبْطِشَ بِهِمِ الرَّبُّ». 
23 فَقَالَ مُوسَى لِلرَّبِّ: «لاَ يَقْدِرُ الشَّعْبُ أَنْ يَصْعَدَ إِلَى جَبَلِ سِينَاءَ، لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ حَذَّرْتَنَا قَائِلاً: أَقِمْ حُدُودًا لِلْجَبَلِ وَقَدِّسْهُ». 
24 فَقَالَ لَهُ الرَّبُّ: «اذْهَبِ انْحَدِرْ ثُمَّ اصْعَدْ أَنْتَ وَهَارُونُ مَعَكَ. وَأَمَّا الْكَهَنَةُ وَالشَّعْبُ فَلاَ يَقْتَحِمُوا لِيَصْعَدُوا إِلَى الرَّبِّ لِئَلاَّ يَبْطِشَ بِهِمْ». 
25 فَانْحَدَرَ مُوسَى إِلَى الشَّعْبِ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ.

*الاصحاح العشرون*

1 ثُمَّ تَكَلَّمَ اللهُ بِجَمِيعِ هذِهِ الْكَلِمَاتِ قَائِلاً: 
2 «أَنَا الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ الَّذِي أَخْرَجَكَ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ مِنْ بَيْتِ الْعُبُودِيَّةِ. 
3 لاَ يَكُنْ لَكَ آلِهَةٌ أُخْرَى أَمَامِي. 
4 لاَ تَصْنَعْ لَكَ تِمْثَالاً مَنْحُوتًا، وَلاَ صُورَةً مَا مِمَّا فِي السَّمَاءِ مِنْ فَوْقُ، وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ مِنْ تَحْتُ، وَمَا فِي الْمَاءِ مِنْ تَحْتِ الأَرْضِ. 
5 لاَ تَسْجُدْ لَهُنَّ وَلاَ تَعْبُدْهُنَّ، لأَنِّي أَنَا الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ إِلهٌ غَيُورٌ، أَفْتَقِدُ ذُنُوبَ الآبَاءِ فِي الأَبْنَاءِ فِي الْجِيلِ الثَّالِثِ وَالرَّابعِ مِنْ مُبْغِضِيَّ، 
6 وَأَصْنَعُ إِحْسَانًا إِلَى أُلُوفٍ مِنْ مُحِبِّيَّ وَحَافِظِي وَصَايَايَ. 
7 لاَ تَنْطِقْ بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ بَاطِلاً، لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ لاَ يُبْرِئُ مَنْ نَطَقَ بِاسْمِهِ بَاطِلاً. 
8 اُذْكُرْ يَوْمَ السَّبْتِ لِتُقَدِّسَهُ. 
9 سِتَّةَ أَيَّامٍ تَعْمَلُ وَتَصْنَعُ جَمِيعَ عَمَلِكَ، 
10 وَأَمَّا الْيَوْمُ السَّابعُ فَفِيهِ سَبْتٌ لِلرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ. لاَ تَصْنَعْ عَمَلاً مَا أَنْتَ وَابْنُكَ وَابْنَتُكَ وَعَبْدُكَ وَأَمَتُكَ وَبَهِيمَتُكَ وَنَزِيلُكَ الَّذِي دَاخِلَ أَبْوَابِكَ. 
11 لأَنْ فِي سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ صَنَعَ الرَّبُّ السَّمَاءَ وَالأَرْضَ وَالْبَحْرَ وَكُلَّ مَا فِيهَا، وَاسْتَرَاحَ فِي الْيَوْمِ السَّابعِ. لِذلِكَ بَارَكَ الرَّبُّ يَوْمَ السَّبْتِ وَقَدَّسَهُ. 
12 أَكْرِمْ أَبَاكَ وَأُمَّكَ لِكَيْ تَطُولَ أَيَّامُكَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ الَّتِي يُعْطِيكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ. 
13 لاَ تَقْتُلْ. 
14 لاَ تَزْنِ. 
15 لاَ تَسْرِقْ. 
16 لاَ تَشْهَدْ عَلَى قَرِيبِكَ شَهَادَةَ زُورٍ. 
17 لاَ تَشْتَهِ بَيْتَ قَرِيبِكَ. لاَ تَشْتَهِ امْرَأَةَ قَرِيبِكَ، وَلاَ عَبْدَهُ، وَلاَ أَمَتَهُ، وَلاَ ثَوْرَهُ، وَلاَ حِمَارَهُ، وَلاَ شَيْئًا مِمَّا لِقَرِيبِكَ».


18 وَكَانَ جَمِيعُ الشَّعْبِ يَرَوْنَ الرُّعُودَ وَالْبُرُوقَ وَصَوْتَ الْبُوقِ، وَالْجَبَلَ يُدَخِّنُ. وَلَمَّا رَأَى الشَّعْبُ ارْتَعَدُوا وَوَقَفُوا مِنْ بَعِيدٍ، 
19 وَقَالُوا لِمُوسَى: «تَكَلَّمْ أَنْتَ مَعَنَا فَنَسْمَعَ. وَلاَ يَتَكَلَّمْ مَعَنَا اللهُ لِئَلاَّ نَمُوتَ». 
20 فَقَالَ مُوسَى لِلشَّعْبِ: «لاَ تَخَافُوا. لأَنَّ اللهَ إِنَّمَا جَاءَ لِكَيْ يَمْتَحِنَكُمْ، وَلِكَيْ تَكُونَ مَخَافَتُهُ أَمَامَ وُجُوهِكُمْ حَتَّى لاَ تُخْطِئُوا». 
21 فَوَقَفَ الشَّعْبُ مِنْ بَعِيدٍ، وَأَمَّا مُوسَى فَاقْتَرَبَ إِلَى الضَّبَابِ حَيْثُ كَانَ اللهُ.


22 فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: «هكَذَا تَقُولُ لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ: أَنْتُمْ رَأَيْتُمْ أَنَّنِي مِنَ السَّمَاءِ تَكَلَّمْتُ مَعَكُمْ. 
23 لاَ تَصْنَعُوا مَعِي آلِهَةَ فِضَّةٍ، وَلاَ تَصْنَعُوا لَكُمْ آلِهَةَ ذَهَبٍ. 
24 مَذْبَحًا مِنْ تُرَابٍ تَصْنَعُ لِي وَتَذْبَحُ عَلَيْهِ مُحْرَقَاتِكَ وَذَبَائِحَ سَلاَمَتِكَ، غَنَمَكَ وَبَقَرَكَ. فِي كُلِّ الأَمَاكِنِ الَّتِي فِيهَا أَصْنَعُ لاسْمِي ذِكْرًا آتِي إِلَيْكَ وَأُبَارِكُكَ. 
25 وَإِنْ صَنَعْتَ لِي مَذْبَحًا مِنْ حِجَارَةٍ فَلاَ تَبْنِهِ مِنْهَا مَنْحُوتَةً. إِذَا رَفَعْتَ عَلَيْهَا إِزْمِيلَكَ تُدَنِّسُهَا. 
26 وَلاَ تَصْعَدْ بِدَرَجٍ إِلَى مَذْبَحِي كَيْلاَ تَنْكَشِفَ عَوْرَتُكَ عَلَيْهِ.


يتبع

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> 23 وَحَدَثَ فِي تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ الْكَثِيرَةِ أَنَّ مَلِكَ مِصْرَ مَاتَ. وَتَنَهَّدَ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ مِنَ الْعُبُودِيَّةِ وَصَرَخُوا، فَصَعِدَ صُرَاخُهُمْ إِلَى اللهِ مِنْ أَجْلِ الْعُبُودِيَّةِ. 
> 24 فَسَمِعَ اللهُ أَنِينَهُمْ، فَتَذَكَّرَ اللهُ مِيثَاقَهُ مَعَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ. 
> 25 وَنَظَرَ اللهُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ وَعَلِمَ اللهُ.


صديقى ابن طيبة 
فرعون التربية غير فرعون الخروج وهذا تفسير ما ورد بعاليه . عموماً لن نستبق الأحداث . دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الصديق العزيز / ابن طيبة
غبت عنا . نحن فى الأنتظار . دمت بخير

----------


## ابن طيبة

استاذي الجليل سيد ابراهيم اعذر لي تاخري في الرد و لكنها مشاكل صحية المت بي ادعو من الله ان يعينني عليها
تقبل خالص حبي و تقديري

----------


## أحمد المليجي

يبدو اني قد فاتني الكثير هنا و لكن نحمد الله ان عدنا مرة اخري




> استاذي الجليل سيد ابراهيم اعذر لي تاخري في الرد و لكنها مشاكل صحية المت بي ادعو من الله ان يعينني عليها



اخي استاذنا الغالي معتز ان شاء الله تكون بخير و ترجع بالف سلامة

 :f:

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الاصحاح الحادي و العشرون 

1 «وَهذِهِ هِيَ الأَحْكَامُ الَّتِي تَضَعُ أَمَامَهُمْ: 
2 إِذَا اشْتَرَيْتَ عَبْدًا عِبْرَانِيًّا، فَسِتَّ سِنِينَ يَخْدِمُ، وَفِي السَّابِعَةِ يَخْرُجُ حُرًّا مَجَّانًا. 
3 إِنْ دَخَلَ وَحْدَهُ فَوَحْدَهُ يَخْرُجُ. إِنْ كَانَ بَعْلَ امْرَأَةٍ، تَخْرُجُ امْرَأَتُهُ مَعَهُ. 
4 إِنْ أَعْطَاهُ سَيِّدُهُ امْرَأَةً وَوَلَدَتْ لَهُ بَنِينَ أَوْ بَنَاتٍ، فَالْمَرْأَةُ وَأَوْلاَدُهَا يَكُونُونَ لِسَيِّدِهِ، وَهُوَ يَخْرُجُ وَحْدَهُ. 
5 وَلكِنْ إِنْ قَالَ الْعَبْدُ: أُحِبُّ سَيِّدِي وَامْرَأَتِي وَأَوْلاَدِي، لاَ أَخْرُجُ حُرًّا، 
6 يُقَدِّمُهُ سَيِّدُهُ إِلَى اللهِ، وَيُقَرِّبُهُ إِلَى الْبَابِ أَوْ إِلَى الْقَائِمَةِ، وَيَثْقُبُ سَيِّدُهُ أُذْنَهُ بِالْمِثْقَبِ، فَيَخْدِمُهُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. 
7 وَإِذَا بَاعَ رَجُلٌ ابْنَتَهُ أَمَةً، لاَ تَخْرُجُ كَمَا يَخْرُجُ الْعَبِيدُ. 
8 إِنْ قَبُحَتْ فِي عَيْنَيْ سَيِّدِهَا الَّذِي خَطَبَهَا لِنَفْسِهِ، يَدَعُهَا تُفَكُّ. وَلَيْسَ لَهُ سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ يَبِيعَهَا لِقَوْمٍ أَجَانِبَ لِغَدْرِهِ بِهَا. 
9 وَإِنْ خَطَبَهَا لابْنِهِ فَبِحَسَبِ حَقِّ الْبَنَاتِ يَفْعَلُ لَهَا. 
10 إِنِ اتَّخَذَ لِنَفْسِهِ أُخْرَى، لاَ يُنَقِّصُ طَعَامَهَا وَكِسْوَتَهَا وَمُعَاشَرَتَهَا. 
11 وَإِنْ لَمْ يَفْعَلْ لَهَا هذِهِ الثَّلاَثَ تَخْرُجُ مَجَّانًا بِلاَ ثَمَنٍ.


12 «مَنْ ضَرَبَ إِنْسَانًا فَمَاتَ يُقْتَلُ قَتْلاً. 
13 وَلكِنَّ الَّذِي لَمْ يَتَعَمَّدْ، بَلْ أَوْقَعَ اللهُ فِي يَدِهِ، فَأَنَا أَجْعَلُ لَكَ مَكَانًا يَهْرُبُ إِلَيْهِ. 
14 وَإِذَا بَغَى إِنْسَانٌ عَلَى صَاحِبِهِ لِيَقْتُلَهُ بِغَدْرٍ فَمِنْ عِنْدِ مَذْبَحِي تَأْخُذُهُ لِلْمَوْتِ. 
15 وَمَنْ ضَرَبَ أَبَاهُ أَوْ أُمَّهُ يُقْتَلُ قَتْلاً. 
16 وَمَنْ سَرَقَ إِنْسَانًا وَبَاعَهُ، أَوْ وُجِدَ فِي يَدِهِ، يُقْتَلُ قَتْلاً. 
17 وَمَنْ شَتَمَ أَبَاهُ أَوْ أُمَّهُ يُقْتَلُ قَتْلاً. 
18 وَإِذَا تَخَاصَمَ رَجُلاَنِ فَضَرَبَ أَحَدُهُمَا الآخَرَ بِحَجَرٍ أَوْ بِلَكْمَةٍ وَلَمْ يُقْتَلْ بَلْ سَقَطَ فِي الْفِرَاشِ، 
19 فَإِنْ قَامَ وَتَمَشَّى خَارِجًا عَلَى عُكَّازِهِ يَكُونُ الضَّارِبُ بَرِيئًا. إِلاَّ أَنَّهُ يُعَوِّضُ عُطْلَتَهُ، وَيُنْفِقُ عَلَى شِفَائِهِ. 
20 وَإِذَا ضَرَبَ إِنْسَانٌ عَبْدَهُ أَوْ أَمَتَهُ بِالْعَصَا فَمَاتَ تَحْتَ يَدِهِ يُنْتَقَمُ مِنْهُ. 
21 لكِنْ إِنْ بَقِيَ يَوْمًا أَوْ يَوْمَيْنِ لاَ يُنْتَقَمُ مِنْهُ لأَنَّهُ مَالُهُ. 
22 وَإِذَا تَخَاصَمَ رِجَالٌ وَصَدَمُوا امْرَأَةً حُبْلَى فَسَقَطَ وَلَدُهَا وَلَمْ تَحْصُلْ أَذِيَّةٌ، يُغَرَّمُ كَمَا يَضَعُ عَلَيْهِ زَوْجُ الْمَرْأَةِ، وَيَدْفَعُ عَنْ يَدِ الْقُضَاةِ. 
23 وَإِنْ حَصَلَتْ أَذِيَّةٌ تُعْطِي نَفْسًا بِنَفْسٍ، 
24 وَعَيْنًا بِعَيْنٍ، وَسِنًّا بِسِنٍّ، وَيَدًا بِيَدٍ، وَرِجْلاً بِرِجْل، 
25 وَكَيًّا بِكَيٍّ، وَجُرْحًا بِجُرْحٍ، وَرَضًّا بِرَضٍّ. 
26 وَإِذَا ضَرَبَ إِنْسَانٌ عَيْنَ عَبْدِهِ، أَوْ عَيْنَ أَمَتِهِ فَأَتْلَفَهَا، يُطْلِقُهُ حُرًّا عِوَضًا عَنْ عَيْنِهِ. 
27 وَإِنْ أَسْقَطَ سِنَّ عَبْدِهِ أَوْ سِنَّ أَمَتِهِ يُطْلِقُهُ حُرًّا عِوَضًا عَنْ سِنِّهِ.


28 «وَإِذَا نَطَحَ ثَوْرٌ رَجُلاً أَوِ امْرَأَةً فَمَاتَ، يُرْجَمُ الثَّوْرُ وَلاَ يُؤْكَلُ لَحْمُهُ. وَأَمَّا صَاحِبُ الثَّوْرِ فَيَكُونُ بَرِيئًا. 
29 وَلكِنْ إِنْ كَانَ ثَوْرًا نَطَّاحًا مِنْ قَبْلُ، وَقَدْ أُشْهِدَ عَلَى صَاحِبِهِ وَلَمْ يَضْبِطْهُ، فَقَتَلَ رَجُلاً أَوِ امْرَأَةً، فَالثَّوْرُ يُرْجَمُ وَصَاحِبُهُ أَيْضًا يُقْتَلُ. 
30 إِنْ وُضِعَتْ عَلَيْهِ فِدْيَةٌ، يَدْفَعُ فِدَاءَ نَفْسِهِ كُلُّ مَا يُوضَعُ عَلَيْهِ. 
31 أَوْ إِذَا نَطَحَ ابْنًا أَوْ نَطَحَ ابْنَةً فَبِحَسَبِ هذَا الْحُكْمِ يُفْعَلُ بِهِ. 
32 إِنْ نَطَحَ الثَّوْرُ عَبْدًا أَوْ أَمَةً، يُعْطِي سَيِّدَهُ ثَلاَثِينَ شَاقِلَ فِضَّةٍ، وَالثَّوْرُ يُرْجَمُ. 
33 وَإِذَا فَتَحَ إِنْسَانٌ بِئْرًا، أَوْ حَفَرَ إِنْسَانٌ بِئْرًا وَلَمْ يُغَطِّهِ، فَوَقَعَ فِيهِ ثَوْرٌ أَوْ حِمَارٌ، 
34 فَصَاحِبُ الْبِئْرِ يُعَوِّضُ وَيَرُدُّ فِضَّةً لِصَاحِبِهِ، وَالْمَيْتُ يَكُونُ لَهُ. 
35 وَإِذَا نَطَحَ ثَوْرُ إِنْسَانٍ ثَوْرَ صَاحِبِهِ فَمَاتَ، يَبِيعَانِ الثَّوْرَ الْحَيَّ وَيَقْتَسِمَانِ ثَمَنَهُ. وَالْمَيْتُ أَيْضًا يَقْتَسِمَانِهِ. 
36 لكِنْ إِذَا عُلِمَ أَنَّهُ ثَوْرٌ نَطَّاحٌ مِنْ قَبْلُ وَلَمْ يَضْبِطْهُ صَاحِبُهُ، يُعَوِّضُ عَنِ الثَّوْرِ بِثَوْرٍ، وَالْمَيْتُ يَكُونُ لَهُ.


الاصحاح الثاني و العشرون

1 «إِذَا سَرَقَ إِنْسَانٌ ثَوْرًا أَوْ شَاةً فَذَبَحَهُ أَوْ بَاعَهُ، يُعَوِّضُ عَنِ الثَّوْرِ بِخَمْسَةِ ثِيرَانٍ، وَعَنِ الشَّاةِ بِأَرْبَعَةٍ مِنَ الْغَنَمِ. 
2 إِنْ وُجِدَ السَّارِقُ وَهُوَ يَنْقُبُ، فَضُرِبَ وَمَاتَ، فَلَيْسَ لَهُ دَمٌ. 
3 وَلكِنْ إِنْ أَشْرَقَتْ عَلَيْهِ الشَّمْسُ، فَلَهُ دَمٌ. إِنَّهُ يُعَوِّضُ. إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ يُبَعْ بِسَرِقَتِهِ. 
4 إِنْ وُجِدَتِ السَّرِقَةُ فِي يَدِهِ حَيَّةً، ثَوْرًا كَانَتْ أَمْ حِمَارًا أَمْ شَاةً، يُعَوِّضُ بِاثْنَيْنِ.


5 «إِذَا رَعَى إِنْسَانٌ حَقْلاً أَوْ كَرْمًا وَسَرَّحَ مَوَاشِيَهُ فَرَعَتْ فِي حَقْلِ غَيْرِهِ، فَمِنْ أَجْوَدِ حَقْلِهِ، وَأَجْوَدِ كَرْمِهِ يُعَوِّضُ. 
6 إِذَا خَرَجَتْ نَارٌ وَأَصَابَتْ شَوْكًا فَاحْتَرَقَتْ أَكْدَاسٌ أَوْ زَرْعٌ أَوْ حَقْلٌ، فَالَّذِي أَوْقَدَ الْوَقِيدَ يُعَوِّضُ. 
7 إِذَا أَعْطَى إِنْسَانٌ صَاحِبَهُ فِضَّةً أَوْ أَمْتِعَةً لِلْحِفْظِ، فَسُرِقَتْ مِنْ بَيْتِ الإِنْسَانِ، فَإِنْ وُجِدَ السَّارِقُ، يُعَوِّضُ بِاثْنَيْنِ. 
8 وَإِنْ لَمْ يُوجَدِ السَّارِقُ يُقَدَّمُ صَاحِبُ الْبَيْتِ إِلَى اللهِ لِيَحْكُمَ هَلْ لَمْ يَمُدَّ يَدَهُ إِلَى مُلْكِ صَاحِبِهِ. 
9 فِي كُلِّ دَعْوَى جِنَايَةٍ، مِنْ جِهَةِ ثَوْرٍ أَوْ حِمَارٍ أَوْ شَاةٍ أَوْ ثَوْبٍ أَوْ مَفْقُودٍ مَا، يُقَالُ: إِنَّ هذَا هُوَ، تُقَدَّمُ إِلَى اللهِ دَعْوَاهُمَا. فَالَّذِي يَحْكُمُ اللهُ بِذَنْبِهِ، يُعَوِّضُ صَاحِبَهُ بِاثْنَيْنِ. 
10 إِذَا أَعْطَى إِنْسَانٌ صَاحِبَهُ حِمَارًا أَوْ ثَوْرًا أَوْ شَاةً أَوْ بَهِيمَةً مَا لِلْحِفْظِ، فَمَاتَ أَوِ انْكَسَرَ أَوْ نُهِبَ وَلَيْسَ نَاظِرٌ، 
11 فَيَمِينُ الرَّبِّ تَكُونُ بَيْنَهُمَا، هَلْ لَمْ يَمُدَّ يَدَهُ إِلَى مُلْكِ صَاحِبِهِ. فَيَقْبَلُ صَاحِبُهُ. فَلاَ يُعَوِّضُ. 
12 وَإِنْ سُرِقَ مِنْ عِنْدِهِ يُعَوِّضُ صَاحِبَهُ. 
13 إِنِ افْتُرِسَ يُحْضِرُهُ شَهَادَةً. لاَ يُعَوِّضُ عَنِ الْمُفْتَرَسِ. 
14 وَإِذَا اسْتَعَارَ إِنْسَانٌ مِنْ صَاحِبِهِ شَيْئًا فَانْكَسَرَ أَوْ مَاتَ، وَصَاحِبُهُ لَيْسَ مَعَهُ، يُعَوِّضُ. 
15 وَإِنْ كَانَ صَاحِبُهُ مَعَهُ لاَ يُعَوِّضُ. إِنْ كَانَ مُسْتَأْجَرًا أَتَى بِأُجْرَتِهِ.


16 «وَإِذَا رَاوَدَ رَجُلٌ عَذْرَاءَ لَمْ تُخْطَبْ، فَاضْطَجَعَ مَعَهَا يَمْهُرُهَا لِنَفْسِهِ زَوْجَةً. 
17 إِنْ أَبَى أَبُوهَا أَنْ يُعْطِيَهُ إِيَّاهَا، يَزِنُ لَهُ فِضَّةً كَمَهْرِ الْعَذَارَى. 
18 لاَ تَدَعْ سَاحِرَةً تَعِيشُ. 
19 كُلُّ مَنِ اضْطَجَعَ مَعَ بَهِيمَةٍ يُقْتَلُ قَتْلاً. 
20 مَنْ ذَبَحَ لآلِهَةٍ غَيْرِ الرَّبِّ وَحْدَهُ، يُهْلَكُ.


21 «وَلاَ تَضْطَهِدِ الْغَرِيبَ وَلاَ تُضَايِقْهُ، لأَنَّكُمْ كُنْتُمْ غُرَبَاءَ فِي أَرْضِ مِصْرَ. 
22 لاَ تُسِيءْ إِلَى أَرْمَلَةٍ مَا وَلاَ يَتِيمٍ. 
23 إِنْ أَسَأْتَ إِلَيْهِ فَإِنِّي إِنْ صَرَخَ إِلَيَّ أَسْمَعُ صُرَاخَهُ، 
24 فَيَحْمَى غَضَبِي وَأَقْتُلُكُمْ بِالسَّيْفِ، فَتَصِيرُ نِسَاؤُكُمْ أَرَامِلَ، وَأَوْلاَدُكُمْ يَتَامَى. 
25 إِنْ أَقْرَضْتَ فِضَّةً لِشَعْبِي الْفَقِيرِ الَّذِي عِنْدَكَ فَلاَ تَكُنْ لَهُ كَالْمُرَابِي. لاَ تَضَعُوا عَلَيْهِ رِبًا. 
26 إِنِ ارْتَهَنْتَ ثَوْبَ صَاحِبِكَ فَإِلَى غُرُوبِ الشَّمْسِ تَرُدُّهُ لَهُ، 
27 لأَنَّهُ وَحْدَهُ غِطَاؤُهُ، هُوَ ثَوْبُهُ لِجِلْدِهِ، فِي مَاذَا يَنَامُ؟ فَيَكُونُ إِذَا صَرَخَ إِلَيَّ أَنِّي أَسْمَعُ، لأَنِّي رَؤُوفٌ.


28 «لاَ تَسُبَّ اللهَ، وَلاَ تَلْعَنْ رَئِيسًا فِي شَعْبِكَ. 
29 لاَ تُؤَخِّرْ مِلْءَ بَيْدَرِكَ، وَقَطْرَ مِعْصَرَتِكَ، وَأَبْكَارَ بَنِيكَ تُعْطِينِي. 
30 كَذلِكَ تَفْعَلُ بِبَقَرِكَ وَغَنَمِكَ. سَبْعَةَ أَيَّامٍ يَكُونُ مَعَ أُمِّهِ، وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّامِنِ تُعْطِينِي إِيَّاهُ. 
31 وَتَكُونُونَ لِي أُنَاسًا مُقَدَّسِينَ. وَلَحْمَ فَرِيسَةٍ فِي الصَّحْرَاءِ لاَ تَأْكُلُوا. لِلْكِلاَبِ تَطْرَحُونَهُ.


الاصحاح الثالث و العشرون

1 «لاَ تَقْبَلْ خَبَرًا كَاذِبًا، وَلاَ تَضَعْ يَدَكَ مَعَ الْمُنَافِقِ لِتَكُونَ شَاهِدَ ظُلْمٍ. 
2 لاَ تَتْبَعِ الْكَثِيرِينَ إِلَى فَِعْلِ الشَّرِّ، وَلاَ تُجِبْ فِي دَعْوَى مَائِلاً وَرَاءَ الْكَثِيرِينَ لِلتَّحْرِيفِ. 
3 وَلاَ تُحَابِ مَعَ الْمِسْكِينِ فِي دَعْوَاهُ. 
4 إِذَا صَادَفْتَ ثَوْرَ عَدُوِّكَ أَوْ حِمَارَهُ شَارِدًا، تَرُدُّهُ إِلَيْهِ. 
5 إِذَا رَأَيْتَ حِمَارَ مُبْغِضِكَ وَاقِعًا تَحْتَ حِمْلِهِ وَعَدَلْتَ عَنْ حَلِّهِ، فَلاَ بُدَّ أَنْ تَحُلَّ مَعَهُ. 
6 لاَ تُحَرِّفْ حَقَّ فَقِيرِكَ فِي دَعْوَاهُ. 
7 اِبْتَعِدْ عَنْ كَلاَمِ الْكَذِبِ، وَلاَ تَقْتُلِ الْبَرِيءَ وَالْبَارَّ، لأَنِّي لاَ أُبَرِّرُ الْمُذْنِبَ. 
8 وَلاَ تَأْخُذْ رَشْوَةً، لأَنَّ الرَّشْوَةَ تُعْمِي الْمُبْصِرِينَ، وَتُعَوِّجُ كَلاَمَ الأَبْرَارِ. 
9 وَلاَ تُضَايِقِ الْغَرِيبَ فَإِنَّكُمْ عَارِفُونَ نَفْسَ الْغَرِيبِ، لأَنَّكُمْ كُنْتُمْ غُرَبَاءَ فِي أَرْضِ مِصْرَ.


10 «وَسِتَّ سِنِينَ تَزْرَعُ أَرْضَكَ وَتَجْمَعُ غَلَّتَهَا، 
11 وَأَمَّا فِي السَّابِعَةِ فَتُرِيحُهَا وَتَتْرُكُهَا لِيَأْكُلَ فُقَرَاءُ شَعْبِكَ. وَفَضْلَتُهُمْ تَأْكُلُهَا وُحُوشُ الْبَرِّيَّةِ. كَذلِكَ تَفْعَلُ بِكَرْمِكَ وَزَيْتُونِكَ. 
12 سِتَّةَ أَيَّامٍ تَعْمَلُ عَمَلَكَ. وَأَمَّا الْيَوْمُ السَّابعُ فَفِيهِ تَسْتَرِيحُ، لِكَيْ يَسْتَرِيحَ ثَوْرُكَ وَحِمَارُكَ، وَيَتَنَفَّسَ ابْنُ أَمَتِكَ وَالْغَرِيبُ. 
13 وَكُلُّ مَا قُلْتُ لَكُمُ احْتَفِظُوا بِهِ، وَلاَ تَذْكُرُوا اسْمَ آلِهَةٍ أُخْرَى، وَلاَ يُسْمَعْ مِنْ فَمِكَ.


14 «ثَلاَثَ مَرَّاتٍ تُعَيِّدُ لِي فِي السَّنَةِ. 
15 تَحْفَظُ عِيدَ الْفَطِيرِ. تَأْكُلُ فَطِيرًا سَبْعَةَ أَيَّامٍ كَمَا أَمَرْتُكَ فِي وَقْتِ شَهْرِ أَبِيبَ، لأَنَّهُ فِيهِ خَرَجْتَ مِنْ مِصْرَ. وَلاَ يَظْهَرُوا أَمَامِي فَارِغِينَ. 
16 وَعِيدَ الْحَصَادِ أَبْكَارِ غَلاَّتِكَ الَّتِي تَزْرَعُ فِي الْحَقْلِ. وَعِيدَ الْجَمْعِ فِي نِهَايَةِ السَّنَةِ عِنْدَمَا تَجْمَعُ غَلاَّتِكَ مِنَ الْحَقْلِ. 
17 ثَلاَثَ مَرَّاتٍ فِي السَّنَةِ يَظْهَرُ جَمِيعُ ذُكُورِكَ أَمَامَ السَّيِّدِ الرَّبِّ. 
18 لاَ تَذْبَحْ عَلَى خَمِيرٍ دَمَ ذَبِيحَتِي، وَلاَ يَبِتْ شَحْمُ عِيدِي إِلَى الْغَدِ. 
19 أَوَّلَ أَبْكَارِ أَرْضِكَ تُحْضِرُهُ إِلَى بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ. لاَ تَطْبُخْ جَدْيًا بِلَبَنِ أُمِّهِ.


20 «هَا أَنَا مُرْسِلٌ مَلاَكًا أَمَامَ وَجْهِكَ لِيَحْفَظَكَ فِي الطَّرِيقِ، وَلِيَجِيءَ بِكَ إِلَى الْمَكَانِ الَّذِي أَعْدَدْتُهُ. 
21 اِحْتَرِزْ مِنْهُ وَاسْمَعْ لِصَوْتِهِ وَلاَ تَتَمَرَّدْ عَلَيْهِ، لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَصْفَحُ عَنْ ذُنُوبِكُمْ، لأَنَّ اسْمِي فِيهِ. 
22 وَلكِنْ إِنْ سَمِعْتَ لِصَوْتِهِ وَفَعَلْتَ كُلَّ مَا أَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ، أُعَادِي أَعْدَاءَكَ، وَأُضَايِقُ مُضَايِقِيكَ. 
23 فَإِنَّ مَلاَكِي يَسِيرُ أَمَامَكَ وَيَجِيءُ بِكَ إِلَى الأَمُورِيِّينَ وَالْحِثِّيِّينَ وَالْفِرِزِّيِّينَ وَالْكَنْعَانِيِّينَ وَالْحِوِّيِّينَ وَالْيَبُوسِيِّينَ، فَأُبِيدُهُمْ. 
24 لاَ تَسْجُدْ لآلِهَتِهِمْ، وَلاَ تَعْبُدْهَا، وَلاَ تَعْمَلْ كَأَعْمَالِهِمْ، بَلْ تُبِيدُهُمْ وَتَكْسِرُ أَنْصَابَهُمْ. 
25 وَتَعْبُدُونَ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكُمْ، فَيُبَارِكُ خُبْزَكَ وَمَاءَكَ، وَأُزِيلُ الْمَرَضَ مِنْ بَيْنِكُمْ. 
26 لاَ تَكُونُ مُسْقِطَةٌ وَلاَ عَاقِرٌ فِي أَرْضِكَ، وَأُكَمِّلُ عَدَدَ أَيَّامِكَ. 
27 أُرْسِلُ هَيْبَتِي أَمَامَكَ، وَأُزْعِجُ جَمِيعَ الشُّعُوبِ الَّذِينَ تَأْتِي عَلَيْهِمْ، وَأُعْطِيكَ جَمِيعَ أَعْدَائِكَ مُدْبِرِينَ. 
28 وَأُرْسِلُ أَمَامَكَ الزَّنَابِيرَ. فَتَطْرُدُ الْحِوِّيِّينَ وَالْكَنْعَانِيِّينَ وَالْحِثِّيِّينَ مِنْ أَمَامِكَ. 
29 لاَ أَطْرُدُهُمْ مِنْ أَمَامِكَ فِي سَنَةٍ وَاحِدَةٍ، لِئَلاَّ تَصِيرَ الأَرْضُ خَرِبَةً، فَتَكْثُرَ عَلَيْكَ وُحُوشُ الْبَرِّيَّةِ. 
30 قَلِيلاً قَلِيلاً أَطْرُدُهُمْ مِنْ أَمَامِكَ إِلَى أَنْ تُثْمِرَ وَتَمْلِكَ الأَرْضَ. 
31 وَأَجْعَلُ تُخُومَكَ مِنْ بَحْرِ سُوفٍ إِلَى بَحْرِ فِلِسْطِينَ، وَمِنَ الْبَرِّيَّةِ إِلَى النَّهْرِ. فَإِنِّي أَدْفَعُ إِلَى أَيْدِيكُمْ سُكَّانَ الأَرْضِ، فَتَطْرُدُهُمْ مِنْ أَمَامِكَ. 
32 لاَ تَقْطَعْ مَعَهُمْ وَلاَ مَعَ آلِهَتِهِمْ عَهْدًا. 
33 لاَ يَسْكُنُوا فِي أَرْضِكَ لِئَلاَّ يَجْعَلُوكَ تُخْطِئُ إِلَيَّ. إِذَا عَبَدْتَ آلِهَتَهُمْ فَإِنَّهُ يَكُونُ لَكَ فَخًّا».

الاصحاح الرابع و العشرون


1 وَقَالَ لِمُوسَى: «اصْعَدْ إِلَى الرَّبِّ أَنْتَ وَهَارُونُ وَنَادَابُ وَأَبِيهُو، وَسَبْعُونَ مِنْ شُيُوخِ إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَاسْجُدُوا مِنْ بَعِيدٍ. 
2 وَيَقْتَرِبُ مُوسَى وَحْدَهُ إِلَى الرَّبِّ، وَهُمْ لاَ يَقْتَرِبُونَ. وَأَمَّا الشَّعْبُ فَلاَ يَصْعَدْ مَعَهُ».


3 فَجَاءَ مُوسَى وَحَدَّثَ الشَّعْبَ بِجَمِيعِ أَقْوَالِ الرَّبِّ وَجَمِيعِ الأَحْكَامِ، فَأَجَابَ جَمِيعُ الشَّعْبِ بِصَوْتٍ وَاحِدٍ وَقَالُوا: «كُلُّ الأَقْوَالِ الَّتِي تَكَلَّمَ بِهَا الرَّبُّ نَفْعَلُ». 
4 فَكَتَبَ مُوسَى جَمِيعَ أَقْوَالِ الرَّبِّ. وَبَكَّرَ فِي الصَّبَاحِ وَبَنَى مَذْبَحًا فِي أَسْفَلِ الْجَبَلِ، وَاثْنَيْ عَشَرَ عَمُودًا لأَسْبَاطِ إِسْرَائِيلَ الاثْنَيْ عَشَرَ. 
5 وَأَرْسَلَ فِتْيَانَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ، فَأَصْعَدُوا مُحْرَقَاتٍ، وَذَبَحُوا ذَبَائِحَ سَلاَمَةٍ لِلرَّبِّ مِنَ الثِّيرَانِ. 
6 فَأَخَذَ مُوسَى نِصْفَ الدَّمِ وَوَضَعَهُ فِي الطُّسُوسِ. وَنِصْفَ الدَّمِ رَشَّهُ عَلَى الْمَذْبَحِ. 
7 وَأَخَذَ كِتَابَ الْعَهْدِ وَقَرَأَ فِي مَسَامِعِ الشَّعْبِ، فَقَالُوا: «كُلُّ مَا تَكَلَّمَ بِهِ الرَّبُّ نَفْعَلُ وَنَسْمَعُ لَهُ». 
8 وَأَخَذَ مُوسَى الدَّمَ وَرَشَّ عَلَى الشَّعْبِ وَقَالَ: «هُوَذَا دَمُ الْعَهْدِ الَّذِي قَطَعَهُ الرَّبُّ مَعَكُمْ عَلَى جَمِيعِ هذِهِ الأَقْوَالِ».


9 ثُمَّ صَعِدَ مُوسَى وَهَارُونُ وَنَادَابُ وَأَبِيهُو وَسَبْعُونَ مِنْ شُيُوخِ إِسْرَائِيلَ، 
10 وَرَأَوْا إِلهَ إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَتَحْتَ رِجْلَيْهِ شِبْهُ صَنْعَةٍ مِنَ الْعَقِيقِ الأَزْرَقِ الشَّفَّافِ، وَكَذَاتِ السَّمَاءِ فِي النَّقَاوَةِ. 
11 وَلكِنَّهُ لَمْ يَمُدَّ يَدَهُ إِلَى أَشْرَافِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ. فَرَأَوْا اللهَ وَأَكَلُوا وَشَرِبُوا.


12 وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: «اصْعَدْ إِلَيَّ إِلَى الْجَبَلِ، وَكُنْ هُنَاكَ، فَأُعْطِيَكَ لَوْحَيِ الْحِجَارَةِ وَالشَّرِيعَةِ وَالْوَصِيَّةِ الَّتِي كَتَبْتُهَا لِتَعْلِيمِهِمْ». 
13 فَقَامَ مُوسَى وَيَشُوعُ خَادِمُهُ. وَصَعِدَ مُوسَى إِلَى جَبَلِ اللهِ. 
14 وَأَمَّا الشُّيُوخُ فَقَالَ لَهُمُ: «اجْلِسُوا لَنَا ههُنَا حَتَّى نَرْجعَ إِلَيْكُمْ. وَهُوَذَا هَارُونُ وَحُورُ مَعَكُمْ. فَمَنْ كَانَ صَاحِبَ دَعْوَى فَلْيَتَقَدَّمْ إِلَيْهِمَا». 
15 فَصَعِدَ مُوسَى إِلَى الْجَبَلِ، فَغَطَّى السَّحَابُ الْجَبَلَ، 
16 وَحَلَّ مَجْدُ الرَّبِّ عَلَى جَبَلِ سِينَاءَ، وَغَطَّاهُ السَّحَابُ سِتَّةَ أَيَّامٍ. وَفِي الْيَوْمِ السَّابعِ دُعِيَ مُوسَى مِنْ وَسَطِ السَّحَابِ. 
17 وَكَانَ مَنْظَرُ مَجْدِ الرَّبِّ كَنَارٍ آكِلَةٍ عَلَى رَأْسِ الْجَبَلِ أَمَامَ عُيُونِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ. 
18 وَدَخَلَ مُوسَى فِي وَسَطِ السَّحَابِ وَصَعِدَ إِلَى الْجَبَلِ. وَكَانَ مُوسَى فِي الْجَبَلِ أَرْبَعِينَ نَهَارًا وَأَرْبَعِينَ لَيْلَةً.

الاصحاح الخامس و العشرون


1 وَكَلَّمَ الرَّبُّ مُوسَى قَائِلاً: 
2 «كَلِّمْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ أَنْ يَأْخُذُوا لِي تَقْدِمَةً. مِنْ كُلِّ مَنْ يَحِثُّهُ قَلْبُهُ تَأْخُذُونَ تَقْدِمَتِي. 
3 وَهذِهِ هِيَ التَّقْدِمَةُ الَّتِي تَأْخُذُونَهَا مِنْهُمْ: ذَهَبٌ وَفِضَّةٌ وَنُحَاسٌ، 
4 وَأَسْمَانْجُونِيٌّ وَأُرْجُوَانٌ وَقِرْمِزٌ وَبُوصٌ وَشَعْرُ مِعْزَى، 
5 وَجُلُودُ كِبَاشٍ مُحَمَّرَةٌ وَجُلُودُ تُخَسٍ وَخَشَبُ سَنْطٍ، 
6 وَزَيْتٌ لِلْمَنَارَةِ وَأَطْيَابٌ لِدُهْنِ الْمَسْحَةِ وَلِلْبَخُورِ الْعَطِرِ، 
7 وَحِجَارَةُ جَزْعٍ وَحِجَارَةُ تَرْصِيعٍ لِلرِّدَاءِ وَالصُّدْرَةِ. 
8 فَيَصْنَعُونَ لِي مَقْدِسًا لأَسْكُنَ فِي وَسَطِهِمْ. 
9 بِحَسَبِ جَمِيعِ مَا أَنَا أُرِيكَ مِنْ مِثَالِ الْمَسْكَنِ، وَمِثَالِ جَمِيعِ آنِيَتِهِ هكَذَا تَصْنَعُونَ.


10 «فَيَصْنَعُونَ تَابُوتًا مِنْ خَشَبِ السَّنْطِ، طُولُهُ ذِرَاعَانِ وَنِصْفٌ، وَعَرْضُهُ ذِرَاعٌ وَنِصْفٌ، وَارْتِفَاعُهُ ذِرَاعٌ وَنِصْفٌ. 
11 وَتُغَشِّيهِ بِذَهَبٍ نَقِيٍّ. مِنْ دَاخِل وَمِنْ خَارِجٍ تُغَشِّيهِ، وَتَصْنَعُ عَلَيْهِ إِكْلِيلاً مِنْ ذَهَبٍ حَوَالَيْهِ. 
12 وَتَسْبِكُ لَهُ أَرْبَعَ حَلَقَاتٍ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ، وَتَجْعَلُهَا عَلَى قَوَائِمِهِ الأَرْبَعِ. عَلَى جَانِبِهِ الْوَاحِدِ حَلْقَتَانِ، وَعَلَى جَانِبِهِ الثَّانِي حَلْقَتَانِ. 
13 وَتَصْنَعُ عَصَوَيْنِ مِنْ خَشَبِ السَّنْطِ وَتُغَشِّيهِمَا بِذَهَبٍ. 
14 وَتُدْخِلُ الْعَصَوَيْنِ فِي الْحَلَقَاتِ عَلَى جَانِبَيِ التَّابُوتِ لِيُحْمَلَ التَّابُوتُ بِهِمَا. 
15 تَبْقَى الْعَصَوَانِ فِي حَلَقَاتِ التَّابُوتِ. لاَ تُنْزَعَانِ مِنْهَا. 
16 وَتَضَعُ فِي التَّابُوتِ الشَّهَادَةَ الَّتِي أُعْطِيكَ.


17 «وَتَصْنَعُ غِطَاءً مِنْ ذَهَبٍ نَقِيٍّ طُولُهُ ذِرَاعَانِ وَنِصْفٌ، وَعَرْضُهُ ذِرَاعٌ وَنِصْفٌ، 
18 وَتَصْنَعُ كَرُوبَيْنِ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ. صَنْعَةَ خِرَاطَةٍ تَصْنَعُهُمَا عَلَى طَرَفَيِ الْغِطَاءِ. 
19 فَاصْنَعْ كَرُوبًا وَاحِدًا عَلَى الطَّرَفِ مِنْ هُنَا، وَكَرُوبًا آخَرَ عَلَى الطَّرَفِ مِنْ هُنَاكَ. مِنَ الْغِطَاءِ تَصْنَعُونَ الْكَرُوبَيْنِ عَلَى طَرَفَيْهِ. 
20 وَيَكُونُ الْكَرُوبَانِ بَاسِطَيْنِ أَجْنِحَتَهُمَا إِلَى فَوْقُ، مُظَلِّلَيْنِ بِأَجْنِحَتِهِمَا عَلَى الْغِطَاءِ، وَوَجْهَاهُمَا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى الآخَرِ. نَحْوَ الْغِطَاءِ يَكُونُ وَجْهَا الْكَرُوبَيْنِ. 
21 وَتَجْعَلُ الْغِطَاءَ عَلَى التَّابُوتِ مِنْ فَوْقُ، وَفِي التَّابُوتِ تَضَعُ الشَّهَادَةَ الَّتِي أُعْطِيكَ. 
22 وَأَنَا أَجْتَمِعُ بِكَ هُنَاكَ وَأَتَكَلَّمُ مَعَكَ، مِنْ عَلَى الْغِطَاءِ مِنْ بَيْنِ الْكَرُوبَيْنِ اللَّذَيْنِ عَلَى تَابُوتِ الشَّهَادَةِ، بِكُلِّ مَا أُوصِيكَ بِهِ إِلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ.


23 «وَتَصْنَعُ مَائِدَةً مِنْ خَشَبِ السَّنْطِ طُولُهَا ذِرَاعَانِ، وَعَرْضُهَا ذِرَاعٌ، وَارْتِفَاعُهَا ذِرَاعٌ وَنِصْفٌ. 
24 وَتُغَشِّيهَا بِذَهَبٍ نَقِيٍّ، وَتَصْنَعُ لَهَا إِكْلِيلاً مِنْ ذَهَبٍ حَوَالَيْهَا. 
25 وَتَصْنَعُ لَهَا حَاجِبًا عَلَى شِبْرٍ حَوَالَيْهَا، وَتَصْنَعُ لِحَاجِبِهَا إِكْلِيلاً مِنْ ذَهَبٍ حَوَالَيْهَا. 
26 وَتَصْنَعُ لَهَا أَرْبَعَ حَلَقَاتٍ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ، وَتَجْعَلُ الْحَلَقَاتِ عَلَى الزَّوَايَا الأَرْبَعِ الَّتِي لِقَوَائِمِهَا الأَرْبَعِ. 
27 عِنْدَ الْحَاجِبِ تَكُونُ الْحَلَقَاتُ بُيُوتًا لِعَصَوَيْنِ لِحَمْلِ الْمَائِدَةِ. 
28 وَتَصْنَعُ الْعَصَوَيْنِ مِنْ خَشَبِ السَّنْطِ وَتُغَشِّيهِمَا بِذَهَبٍ، فَتُحْمَلُ بِهِمَا الْمَائِدَةُ. 
29 وَتَصْنَعُ صِحَافَهَا وَصُحُونَهَا وَكَأْسَاتِهَا وَجَامَاتِهَا الَّتِي يُسْكَبُ بِهَا. مِنْ ذَهَبٍ نَقِيٍّ تَصْنَعُهَا. 
30 وَتَجْعَلُ عَلَى الْمَائِدَةِ خُبْزَ الْوُجُوهِ أَمَامِي دَائِمًا.


31 «وَتَصْنَعُ مَنَارَةً مِنْ ذَهَبٍ نَقِيٍّ. عَمَلَ الْخِرَاطَةِ تُصْنَعُ الْمَنَارَةُ، قَاعِدَتُهَا وَسَاقُهَا. تَكُونُ كَأْسَاتُهَا وَعُجَرُهَا وَأَزْهَارُهَا مِنْهَا. 
32 وَسِتُّ شُعَبٍ خَارِجَةٌ مِنْ جَانِبَيْهَا. مِنْ جَانِبِهَا الْوَاحِدِ ثَلاَثُ شُعَبِ مَنَارَةٍ، وَمِنْ جَانِبِهَا الثَّانِي ثَلاَثُ شُعَبِ مَنَارَةٍ. 
33 فِي الشُّعْبَةِ الْوَاحِدَةِ ثَلاَثُ كَأْسَاتٍ لَوْزِيَّةٍ بِعُجْرَةٍ وَزَهْرٍ، وَفِي الشُّعْبَةِ الثَّانِيَةِ ثَلاَثُ كَأْسَاتٍ لَوْزِيَّةٍ بِعُجْرَةٍ وَزَهْرٍ، وَهكَذَا إِلَى السِّتِّ الشُّعَبِ الْخَارِجَةِ مِنَ الْمَنَارَةِ. 
34 وَفِي الْمَنَارَةِ أَرْبَعُ كَأْسَاتٍ لَوْزِيَّةٍ بِعُجَرِهَا وَأَزْهَارِهَا. 
35 وَتَحْتَ الشُّعْبَتَيْنِ مِنْهَا عُجْرَةٌ، وَتَحْتَ الشُّعْبَتَيْنِ مِنْهَا عُجْرَةٌ، وَتَحْتَ الشُّعْبَتَيْنِ مِنْهَا عُجْرَةٌ إِلَى السِّتِّ الشُّعَبِ الْخَارِجَةِ مِنَ الْمَنَارَةِ. 
36 تَكُونُ عُجَرُهَا وَشُعَبُهَا مِنْهَا. جَمِيعُهَا خِرَاطَةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ نَقِيٍّ. 
37 وَتَصْنَعُ سُرُجَهَا سَبْعَةً، فَتُصْعَدُ سُرُجُهَا لِتُضِيءَ إِلَى مُقَابِلِهَا. 
38 وَمَلاَقِطُهَا وَمَنَافِضُهَا مِنْ ذَهَبٍ نَقِيٍّ. 
39 مِنْ وَزْنَةِ ذَهَبٍ نَقِيٍّ تُصْنَعُ مَعَ جَمِيعِ هذِهِ الأَوَانِي. 
40 وَانْظُرْ فَاصْنَعْهَا عَلَى مِثَالِهَا الَّذِي أُظْهِرَ لَكَ فِي الْجَبَلِ.

الاصحاح السادس و العشرون


1 «وَأَمَّا الْمَسْكَنُ فَتَصْنَعُهُ مِنْ عَشَرِ شُقَقِ بُوصٍ مَبْرُومٍ وَأَسْمَانْجُونِيٍّ وَأُرْجُوَانٍ وَقِرْمِزٍ. بِكَرُوبِيمَ صَنْعَةَ حَائِكٍ حَاذِق تَصْنَعُهَا. 
2 طُولُ الشُّقَّةِ الْوَاحِدَةِ ثَمَانٍ وَعِشْرُونَ ذِرَاعًا، وَعَرْضُ الشُّقَّةِ الْوَاحِدَةِ أَرْبَعُ أَذْرُعٍ. قِيَاسًا وَاحِدًا لِجَمِيعِ الشُّقَقِ. 
3 تَكُونُ خَمْسٌ مِنَ الشُّقَقِ بَعْضُهَا مَوْصُولٌ بِبَعْضٍ، وَخَمْسُ شُقَق بَعْضُهَا مَوْصُولٌ بِبَعْضٍ. 
4 وَتَصْنَعُ عُرًى مِنْ أَسْمَانْجُونِيٍّ عَلَى حَاشِيَةِ الشُّقَّةِ الْوَاحِدَةِ فِي الطَّرَفِ مِنَ الْمُوَصَّلِ الْوَاحِدِ. وَكَذلِكَ تَصْنَعُ فِي حَاشِيَةِ الشُّقَّةِ الطَّرَفِيَّةِ مِنَ الْمُوَصَّلِ الثَّانِي. 
5 خَمْسِينَ عُرْوَةً تَصْنَعُ فِي الشُّقَّةِ الْوَاحِدَةِ، وَخَمْسِينَ عُرْوَةً تَصْنَعُ فِي طَرَفِ الشُّقَّةِ الَّذِي فِي الْمُوَصَّلِ الثَّانِي. تَكُونُ الْعُرَى بَعْضُهَا مُقَابِلٌ لِبَعْضٍ. 
6 وَتَصْنَعُ خَمْسِينَ شِظَاظًا مِنْ ذَهَبٍ، وَتَصِلُ الشُّقَّتَيْنِ بَعْضَهُمَا بِبَعْضٍ بِالأَشِظَّةِ. فَيَصِيرُ الْمَسْكَنُ وَاحِدًا.


7 «وَتَصْنَعُ شُقَقًا مِنْ شَعْرِ مِعْزَى خَيْمَةً عَلَى الْمَسْكَنِ. إِحْدَى عَشْرَةَ شُقَّةً تَصْنَعُهَا. 
8 طُولُ الشُّقَّةِ الْوَاحِدَةِ ثَلاَثُونَ ذِرَاعًا، وَعَرْضُ الشُّقَّةِ الْوَاحِدَةِ أَرْبَعُ أَذْرُعٍ. قِيَاسًا وَاحِدًا لِلإِحْدَى عَشْرَةَ شُقَّةً. 
9 وَتَصِلُ خَمْسًا مِنَ الشُّقَقِ وَحْدَهَا، وَسِتًّا مِنَ الشُّقَقِ وَحْدَهَا. وَتَثْنِي الشُّقَّةَ السَّادِسَةَ فِي وَجْهِ الْخَيْمَةِ. 
10 وَتَصْنَعُ خَمْسِينَ عُرْوَةً عَلَى حَاشِيَةِ الشُّقَّةِ الْوَاحِدَةِ الطَّرَفِيَّةِ مِنَ الْمُوَصَّلِ الْوَاحِدِ، وَخَمْسِينَ عُرْوَةً عَلَى حَاشِيَةِ الشُّقَّةِ مِنَ الْمُوَصَّلِ الثَّانِي. 
11 وَتَصْنَعُ خَمْسِينَ شِظَاظًا مِنْ نُحَاسٍ، وَتُدْخِلُ الأَشِظَّةَ فِي الْعُرَى، وَتَصِلُ الْخَيْمَةَ فَتَصِيرُ وَاحِدَةً. 
12 وَأَمَّا الْمُدَلَّى الْفَاضِلُ مِنْ شُقَقِ الْخَيْمَةِ، نِصْفُ الشُّقَّةِ الْمُوَصَّلَةِ الْفَاضِلُ، فَيُدَلَّى عَلَى مُؤَخَّرِ الْمَسْكَنِ. 
13 وَالذِّرَاعُ مِنْ هُنَا وَالذِّرَاعُ مِنْ هُنَاكَ، مِنَ الْفَاضِلِ فِي طُولِ شُقَقِ الْخَيْمَةِ، تَكُونَانِ مُدَلاَّتَيْنِ عَلَى جَانِبَيِ الْمَسْكَنِ مِنْ هُنَا وَمِنْ هُنَاكَ لِتَغْطِيَتِهِ. 
14 وَتَصْنَعُ غِطَاءً لِلْخَيْمَةِ مِنْ جُلُودِ كِبَاشٍ مُحَمَّرَةٍ، وَغِطَاءً مِنْ جُلُودِ تُخَسٍ مِنْ فَوْقُ.


15 «وَتَصْنَعُ الأَلْوَاحَ لِلْمَسْكَنِ مِنْ خَشَبِ السَّنْطِ قَائِمَةً. 
16 طُولُ اللَّوْحِ عَشَرُ أَذْرُعٍ، وَعَرْضُ اللَّوْحِ الْوَاحِدِ ذِرَاعٌ وَنِصْفٌ. 
17 وَلِلَّوْحِ الْوَاحِدِ رِجْلاَنِ مَقْرُونَةٌ إِحْدَاهُمَا بِالأُخْرَى. هكَذَا تَصْنَعُ لِجَمِيعِ أَلْوَاحِ الْمَسْكَنِ. 
18 وَتَصْنَعُ الأَلْوَاحَ لِلْمَسْكَنِ عِشْرِينَ لَوْحًا إِلَى جِهَةِ الْجَنُوبِ نَحْوَ التَّيْمَنِ. 
19 وَتَصْنَعُ أَرْبَعِينَ قَاعِدَةً مِنْ فِضَّةٍ تَحْتَ الْعِشْرِينَ لَوْحًا. تَحْتَ اللَّوْحِ الْوَاحِدِ قَاعِدَتَانِ لِرِجْلَيْهِ، وَتَحْتَ اللَّوْحِ الْوَاحِدِ قَاعِدَتَانِ لِرِجْلَيْهِ. 
20 وَلِجَانِبِ الْمَسْكَنِ الثَّانِي إِلَى جِهَةِ الشِّمَالِ عِشْرِينَ لَوْحًا. 
21 وَأَرْبَعِينَ قَاعِدَةً لَهَا مِنْ فِضَّةٍ. تَحْتَ اللَّوْحِ الْوَاحِدِ قَاعِدَتَانِ، وَتَحْتَ اللَّوْحِ الْوَاحِدِ قَاعِدَتَانِ. 
22 وَلِمُؤَخَّرِ الْمَسْكَنِ نَحْوَ الْغَرْبِ تَصْنَعُ سِتَّةَ أَلْوَاحٍ. 
23 وَتَصْنَعُ لَوْحَيْنِ لِزَاوِيَتَيِ الْمَسْكَنِ فِي الْمُؤَخَّرِ، 
24 وَيَكُونَانِ مُزْدَوِجَيْنِ مِنْ أَسْفَلُ. وَعَلَى سَوَاءٍ يَكُونَانِ مُزْدَوِجَيْنِ إِلَى رَأْسِهِ إِلَى الْحَلَْقَةِ الْوَاحِدَةِ. هكَذَا يَكُونُ لِكِلَيْهِمَا. يَكُونَانِ لِلزَّاوِيَتَيْنِ. 
25 فَتَكُونُ ثَمَانِيَةَ أَلْوَاحٍ، وَقَوَاعِدُهَا مِنْ فِضَّةٍ سِتَّ عَشْرَةَ قَاعِدَةً. تَحْتَ اللَّوْحِ الْوَاحِدِ قَاعِدَتَانِ، وَتَحْتَ اللَّوْحِ الْوَاحِدِ قَاعِدَتَانِ.


26 «وَتَصْنَعُ عَوَارِضَ مِنْ خَشَبِ السَّنْطِ، خَمْسًا لأَلْوَاحِ جَانِبِ الْمَسْكَنِ الْوَاحِدِ، 
27 وَخَمْسَ عَوَارِضَ لأَلْوَاحِ جَانِبِ الْمَسْكَنِ الثَّانِي، وَخَمْسَ عَوَارِضَ لأَلْوَاحِ جَانِبِ الْمَسْكَنِ فِي الْمُؤَخَّرِ نَحْوَ الْغَرْبِ. 
28 وَالْعَارِضَةُ الْوُسْطَى فِي وَسَطِ الأَلْوَاحِ تَنْفُذُ مِنَ الطَّرَفِ إِلَى الطَّرَفِ. 
29 وَتُغَشِّي الأَلْوَاحَ بِذَهَبٍ، وَتَصْنَعُ حَلَقَاتِهَا مِنْ ذَهَبٍ بُيُوتًا لِلْعَوَارِضِ، وَتُغَشِّي الْعَوَارِضَ بِذَهَبٍ. 
30 وَتُقِيمُ الْمَسْكَنَ كَرَسْمِهِ الَّذِي أُظْهِرَ لَكَ فِي الْجَبَلِ.


31 «وَتَصْنَعُ حِجَابًا مِنْ أَسْمَانْجُونِيٍّ وَأُرْجُوَانٍ وَقِرْمِزٍ وَبُوصٍ مَبْرُومٍ. صَنْعَةَ حَائِكٍ حَاذِق يَصْنَعُهُ بِكَرُوبِيمَ. 
32 وَتَجْعَلُهُ عَلَى أَرْبَعَةِ أَعْمِدَةٍ مِنْ سَنْطٍ مُغَشَّاةٍ بِذَهَبٍ. رُزَزُهَا مِنْ ذَهَبٍ. عَلَى أَرْبَعِ قَوَاعِدَ مِنْ فِضَّةٍ. 
33 وَتَجْعَلُ الْحِجَابَ تَحْتَ الأَشِظَّةِ. وَتُدْخِلُ إِلَى هُنَاكَ دَاخِلَ الْحِجَابِ تَابُوتَ الشَّهَادَةِ، فَيَفْصِلُ لَكُمُ الْحِجَابُ بَيْنَ الْقُدْسِ وَقُدْسِ الأَقْدَاسِ. 
34 وَتَجْعَلُ الْغِطَاءَ عَلَى تَابُوتِ الشَّهَادَةِ فِي قُدْسِ الأَقْدَاسِ. 
35 وَتَضَعُ الْمَائِدَةَ خَارِجَ الْحِجَابِ، وَالْمَنَارَةَ مُقَابِلَ الْمَائِدَةِ عَلَى جَانِبِ الْمَسْكَنِ نَحْوَ التَّيْمَنِ، وَتَجْعَلُ الْمَائِدَةَ عَلَى جَانِبِ الشِّمَالِ.


36 «وَتَصْنَعُ سَجْفًا لِمَدْخَلِ الْخَيْمَةِ مِنْ أَسْمَانْجُونِيٍّ وَأُرْجُوَانٍ وَقِرْمِزٍ وَبُوصٍ مَبْرُومٍ صَنْعَةَ الطَّرَّازِ. 
37 وَتَصْنَعُ لِلسَّجْفِ خَمْسَةَ أَعْمِدَةٍ مِنْ سَنْطٍ وَتُغَشِّيهَا بِذَهَبٍ. رُزَزُهَا مِنْ ذَهَبٍ، وَتَسْبِكُ لَهَا خَمْسَ قَوَاعِدَ مِنْ نُحَاسٍ.

الاصحاح السابع و العشرون


1 «وَتَصْنَعُ الْمَذْبَحَ مِنْ خَشَبِ السَّنْطِ، طُولُهُ خَمْسُ أَذْرُعٍ، وَعَرْضُهُ خَمْسُ أَذْرُعٍ. مُرَبَّعًا يَكُونُ الْمَذْبَحُ. وَارْتِفَاعُهُ ثَلاَثُ أَذْرُعٍ. 
2 وَتَصْنَعُ قُرُونَهُ عَلَى زَوَايَاهُ الأَرْبَعِ. مِنْهُ تَكُونُ قُرُونُهُ، وَتُغَشِّيهِ بِنُحَاسٍ. 
3 وَتَصْنَعُ قُدُورَهُ لِرَفْعِ رَمَادِهِ، وَرُفُوشَهُ وَمَرَاكِنَهُ وَمَنَاشِلَهُ وَمَجَامِرَهُ. جَمِيعَ آنِيَتِهِ تَصْنَعُهَا مِنْ نُحَاسٍ. 
4 وَتَصْنَعُ لَهُ شُبَّاكَةً صَنْعَةَ الشَّبَكَةِ مِنْ نُحَاسٍ، وَتَصْنَعُ عَلَى الشَّبَكَةِ أَرْبَعَ حَلَقَاتٍ مِنْ نُحَاسٍ عَلَى أَرْبَعَةِ أَطْرَافِهِ. 
5 وَتَجْعَلُهَا تَحْتَ حَاجِبِ الْمَذْبَحِ مِنْ أَسْفَلُ، وَتَكُونُ الشَّبَكَةُ إِلَى نِصْفِ الْمَذْبَحِ. 
6 وَتَصْنَعُ عَصَوَيْنِ لِلْمَذْبَحِ، عَصَوَيْنِ مِنْ خَشَبِ السَّنْطِ وَتُغَشِّيهِمَا بِنُحَاسٍ. 
7 وَتُدْخَلُ عَصَوَاهُ فِي الْحَلَقَاتِ، فَتَكُونُ الْعَصَوَانِ عَلَى جَانِبَيِ الْمَذْبَحِ حِينَمَا يُحْمَلُ. 
8 مُجَوَّفًا تَصْنَعُهُ مِنْ أَلْوَاحٍ، كَمَا أُظْهِرَ لَكَ فِي الْجَبَلِ هكَذَا يَصْنَعُونَهُ.


9 «وَتَصْنَعُ دَارَ الْمَسْكَنِ. إِلَى جِهَةِ الْجَنُوبِ نَحْوَ التَّيْمَنِ لِلدَّارِ أَسْتَارٌ مِنْ بُوصٍ مَبْرُومٍ مِئَةُ ذِرَاعٍ طُولاً إِلَى الْجِهَةِ الْوَاحِدَةِ. 
10 وَأَعْمِدَتُهَا عِشْرُونَ، وَقَوَاعِدُهَا عِشْرُونَ مِنْ نُحَاسٍ. رُزَزُ الأَعْمِدَةِ وَقُضْبَانُهَا مِنْ فِضَّةٍ. 
11 وَكَذلِكَ إِلَى جِهَةِ الشِّمَالِ فِي الطُّولِ أَسْتَارٌ مِئَةُ ذِرَاعٍ طُولاً. وَأَعْمِدَتُهَا عِشْرُونَ، وَقَوَاعِدُهَا عِشْرُونَ مِنْ نُحَاسٍ. رُزَزُ الأَعْمِدَةِ وَقُضْبَانُهَا مِنْ فِضَّةٍ. 
12 وَفِي عَرْضِ الدَّارِ إِلَى جِهَةِ الْغَرْبِ أَسْتَارٌ خَمْسُونَ ذِرَاعًا. أَعْمِدَتُهَا عَشْرَةٌ، وَقَوَاعِدُهَا عَشْرٌ. 
13 وَعَرْضُ الدَّارِ إِلَى جِهَةِ الشَّرْقِ نَحْوَ الشُّرُوقِ خَمْسُونَ ذِرَاعًا. 
14 وَخَمْسَ عَشْرَةَ ذِرَاعًا مِنَ الأَسْتَارِ لِلْجَانِبِ الْوَاحِدِ. أَعْمِدَتُهَا ثَلاَثَةٌ وَقَوَاعِدُهَا ثَلاَثٌ. 
15 وَلِلْجَانِبِ الثَّانِي خَمْسَ عَشْرَةَ ذِرَاعًا مِنَ الأَسْتَارِ. أَعْمِدَتُهَا ثَلاَثَةٌ وَقَوَاعِدُهَا ثَلاَثٌ. 
16 وَلِبَابِ الدَّارِ سَجْفٌ عِشْرُونَ ذِرَاعًا مِنْ أَسْمَانْجُونِيٍّ وَأُرْجُوَانٍ وَقِرْمِزٍ وَبُوصٍ مَبْرُومٍ صَنْعَةَ الطَّرَّازِ. أَعْمِدَتُهُ أَرْبَعَةٌ، وَقَوَاعِدُهَا أَرْبَعٌ. 
17 لِكُلِّ أَعْمِدَةِ الدَّارِ حَوَالَيْهَا قُضْبَانٌ مِنْ فِضَّةٍ. رُزَزُهَا مِنْ فِضَّةٍ، وَقَوَاعِدُهَا مِنْ نُحَاسٍ. 
18 طُولُ الدَّارِ مِئَةُ ذِرَاعٍ، وَعَرْضُهَا خَمْسُونَ فَخَمْسُونَ، وَارْتِفَاعُهَا خَمْسُ أَذْرُعٍ مِنْ بُوصٍ مَبْرُومٍ، وَقَوَاعِدُهَا مِنْ نُحَاسٍ. 
19 جَمِيعُ أَوَانِي الْمَسْكَنِ فِي كُلِّ خِدْمَتِهِ وَجَمِيعُ أَوْتَادِهِ وَجَمِيعُ أَوْتَادِ الدَّارِ مِنْ نُحَاسٍ.


20 «وَأَنْتَ تَأْمُرُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ أَنْ يُقَدِّمُوا إِلَيْكَ زَيْتَ زَيْتُونٍ مَرْضُوضٍ نَقِيًّا لِلضَّوْءِ لإِصْعَادِ السُّرُجِ دَائِمًا. 
21 فِي خَيْمَةِ الاجْتِمَاعِ، خَارِجَ الْحِجَابِ الَّذِي أَمَامَ الشَّهَادَةِ، يُرَتِّبُهَا هَارُونُ وَبَنُوهُ مِنَ الْمَسَاءِ إِلَى الصَّبَاحِ أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ. فَرِيضَةً دَهْرِيَّةً فِي أَجْيَالِهِمْ مِنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ.

الاصحاح الثامن و العشرون


1 «وَقَرِّبْ إِلَيْكَ هَارُونَ أَخَاكَ وَبَنِيهِ مَعَهُ مِنْ بَيْنِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ لِيَكْهَنَ لِي. هَارُونَ نَادَابَ وَأَبِيهُوَ أَلِعَازَارَ وَإِيثَامَارَ بَنِي هَارُونَ. 
2 وَاصْنَعْ ثِيَابًا مُقَدَّسَةً لِهَارُونَ أَخِيكَ لِلْمَجْدِ وَالْبَهَاءِ. 
3 وَتُكَلِّمُ جَمِيعَ حُكَمَاءِ الْقُلُوبِ الَّذِينَ مَلأْتُهُمْ رُوحَ حِكْمَةٍ، أَنْ يَصْنَعُوا ثِيَابَ هَارُونَ لِتَقْدِيسِهِ لِيَكْهَنَ لِي. 
4 وَهذِهِ هِيَ الثِّيَابُ الَّتِي يَصْنَعُونَهَا: صُدْرَةٌ وَرِدَاءٌ وَجُبَّةٌ وَقَمِيصٌ مُخَرَّمٌ وَعِمَامَةٌ وَمِنْطَقَةٌ. فَيَصْنَعُونَ ثِيَابًا مُقَدَّسَةً لِهَارُونَ أَخِيكَ وَلِبَنِيهِ لِيَكْهَنَ لِي. 
5 وَهُمْ يَأْخُذُونَ الذَّهَبَ وَالأَسْمَانْجُونِيَّ وَالأُرْجُوَانَ وَالْقِرْمِزَ وَالْبُوصَ.


6 «فَيَصْنَعُونَ الرِّدَاءَ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ وَأَسْمَانْجُونِيٍّ وَأُرْجُوَانٍ وَقِرْمِزٍ وَبُوصٍ مَبْرُومٍ صَنْعَةَ حَائِكٍ حَاذِق. 
7 يَكُونُ لَهُ كَتِفَانِ مَوْصُولاَنِ فِي طَرَفَيْهِ لِيَتَّصِلَ. 
8 وَزُنَّارُ شَدِّهِ الَّذِي عَلَيْهِ يَكُونُ مِنْهُ كَصَنْعَتِهِ. مِنْ ذَهَبٍ وَأَسْمَانْجُونِيٍّ وَقِرْمِزٍ وَبُوصٍ مَبْرُومٍ. 
9 وَتَأْخُذُ حَجَرَيْ جَزْعٍ وَتُنَقِّشُ عَلَيْهِمَا أَسْمَاءَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ. 
10 سِتَّةً مِنْ أَسْمَائِهِمْ عَلَى الْحَجَرِ الْوَاحِدِ، وَأَسْمَاءَ السِّتَّةِ الْبَاقِينَ عَلَى الْحَجَرِ الثَّانِي حَسَبَ مَوَالِيدِهِمْ. 
11 صَنْعَةَ نَقَّاشِ الْحِجَارَةِ نَقْشَ الْخَاتِمِ تُنَقِّشُ الْحَجَرَيْنِ عَلَى حَسَبِ أَسْمَاءِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ. مُحَاطَيْنِ بِطَوْقَيْنِ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ تَصْنَعُهُمَا. 
12 وَتَضَعُ الْحَجَرَيْنِ عَلَى كَتِفَيِ الرِّدَاءِ حَجَرَيْ تَذْكَارٍ لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ. فَيَحْمِلُ هَارُونُ أَسْمَاءَهُمْ أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ عَلَى كَتِفَيْهِ لِلتَّذْكَارِ. 
13 وَتَصْنَعُ طَوْقَيْنِ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ، 
14 وَسِلْسِلَتَيْنِ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ نَقِيٍّ. مَجْدُولَتَيْنِ تَصْنَعُهُمَا صَنْعَةَ الضَّفْرِ، وَتَجْعَلُ سِلْسِلَتَيِ الضَّفَائِرِ فِي الطَّوْقَيْنِ.


15 «وَتَصْنَعُ صُدْرَةَ قَضَاءٍ. صَنْعَةَ حَائِكٍ حَاذِق كَصَنْعَةِ الرِّدَاءِ تَصْنَعُهَا. مِنْ ذَهَبٍ وَأَسْمَانْجُونِيٍّ وَأُرْجُوَانٍ وَقِرْمِزٍ وَبُوصٍ مَبْرُومٍ تَصْنَعُهَا. 
16 تَكُونُ مُرَبَّعَةً مَثْنِيَّةً، طُولُهَا شِبْرٌ وَعَرْضُهَا شِبْرٌ. 
17 وَتُرَصِّعُ فِيهَا تَرْصِيعَ حَجَرٍ أَرْبَعَةَ صُفُوفِ حِجَارَةٍ. صَفُّ: عَقِيق أَحْمَرَ وَيَاقُوتٍ أَصْفَرَ وَزُمُرُّدٍ، الصَّفُّ الأَوَّلُ. 
18 وَالصَّفُّ الثَّانِي: بَهْرَمَانٌ وَيَاقُوتٌ أَزْرَقُ وَعَقِيقٌ أَبْيَضُ. 
19 وَالصَّفُّ الثَّالِثُ: عَيْنُ الْهِرِّ وَيَشْمٌ وَجَمَشْتٌ. 
20 وَالصَّفُّ الرَّابعُ: زَبَرْجَدٌ وَجَزْعٌ وَيَشْبٌ. تَكُونُ مُطَوَّقَةً بِذَهَبٍ فِي تَرْصِيعِهَا. 
21 وَتَكُونُ الْحِجَارَةُ عَلَى أَسْمَاءِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ، اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ عَلَى أَسْمَائِهِمْ. كَنَقْشِ الْخَاتَِمِ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ عَلَى اسْمِهِ تَكُونُ لِلاثْنَيْ عَشَرَ سِبْطًا.


22 «وَتَصْنَعُ عَلَى الصُّدْرَةِ سَلاَسِلَ مَجْدُولَةً صَنْعَةَ الضَّفْرِ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ نَقِيٍّ. 
23 وَتَصْنَعُ عَلَى الصُّدْرَةِ حَلْقَتَيْنِ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ، وَتَجْعَلُ الْحَلْقَتَيْنِ عَلَى طَرَفَيِ الصُّدْرَةِ. 
24 وَتَجْعَلُ ضَفِيرَتَيِ الذَّهَبِ فِي الْحَلْقَتَيْنِ عَلَى طَرَفَيِ الصُّدْرَةِ. 
25 وَتَجْعَلُ طَرَفَيِ الضَّفِيرَتَيْنِ الآخَرَيْنِ فِي الطَّوْقَيْنِ، وَتَجْعَلُهُمَا عَلَى كَتِفَيِ الرِّدَاءِ إِلَى قُدَّامِهِ. 
26 وَتَصْنَعُ حَلْقَتَيْنِ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ وَتَضَعُهُمَا عَلَى طَرَفَيِ الصُّدْرَةِ عَلَى حَاشِيَتِهَا الَّتِي إِلَى جِهَةِ الرِّدَاءِ مِنْ دَاخِل. 
27 وَتَصْنَعُ حَلْقَتَيْنِ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ، وَتَجْعَلُهُمَا عَلَى كَتِفَيِ الرِّدَاءِ مِنْ أَسْفَلُ مِنْ قُدَّامِهِ عِنْدَ وَصْلِهِ مِنْ فَوْقِ زُنَّارِ الرِّدَاءِ. 
28 وَيَرْبُطُونَ الصُّدْرَةَ بِحَلْقَتَيْهَا إِلَى حَلْقَتَيِ الرِّدَاءِ بِخَيْطٍ مِنْ أَسْمَانْجُونِيٍّ لِتَكُونَ عَلَى زُنَّارِ الرِّدَاءِ، وَلاَ تُنْزَعُ الصُّدْرَةُ عَنِ الرِّدَاءِ. 
29 فَيَحْمِلُ هَارُونُ أَسْمَاءَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ فِي صُدْرَةِ الْقَضَاءِ عَلَى قَلْبِهِ عِنْدَ دُخُولِهِ إِلَى الْقُدْسِ لِلتَّذْكَارِ أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ دَائِمًا. 
30 وَتَجْعَلُ فِي صُدْرَةِ الْقَضَاءِ الأُورِيمَ وَالتُّمِّيمَ لِتَكُونَ عَلَى قَلْبِ هَارُونَ عِنْدَ دُخُولِهِ أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ. فَيَحْمِلُ هَارُونُ قَضَاءَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ عَلَى قَلْبِهِ أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ دَائِمًا.


31 «وَتَصْنَعُ جُبَّةَ الرِّدَاءِ كُلَّهَا مِنْ أَسْمَانْجُونِيٍّ، 
32 وَتَكُونُ فَتْحَةُ رَأْسِهَا فِي وَسَطِهَا، وَيَكُونُ لِفَتْحَتِهَا حَاشِيَةٌ حَوَالَيْهَا صَنْعَةَ الْحَائِكِ. كَفَتْحَةِ الدِّرْعِ يَكُونُ لَهَا. لاَ تُشَقُّ. 
33 وَتَصْنَعُ عَلَى أَذْيَالِهَا رُمَّانَاتٍ مِنْ أَسْمَانْجُونِيٍّ وَأُرْجُوانٍ وَقِرْمِزٍ، عَلَى أَذْيَالِهَا حَوَالَيْهَا، وَجَلاَجِلَ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ بَيْنَهَا حَوَالَيْهَا. 
34 جُلْجُلَ ذَهَبٍ وَرُمَّانَةً، جُلْجُلَ ذَهَبٍ وَرُمَّانَةً، عَلَى أَذْيَالِ الْجُبَّةِ حَوَالَيْهَا. 
35 فَتَكُونُ عَلَى هَارُونَ لِلْخِدْمَةِ لِيُسْمَعَ صَوْتُهَا عِنْدَ دُخُولِهِ إِلَى الْقُدْسِ أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ، وَعِنْدَ خُرُوجِهِ، لِئَلاَّ يَمُوتَ.


36 «وَتَصْنَعُ صَفِيحَةً مِنْ ذَهَبٍ نَقِيٍّ، وَتُنَقِّشُ عَلَيْهَا نَقْشَ خَاتِمٍ: «قُدْسٌ لِلرَّبِّ». 
37 وَتَضَعُهَا عَلَى خَيْطٍ أَسْمَانْجُونِيٍّ لِتَكُونَ عَلَى الْعِمَامَةِ. إِلَى قُدَّامِ الْعِمَامَةِ تَكُونُ. 
38 فَتَكُونُ عَلَى جِبْهَةِ هَارُونَ، فَيَحْمِلُ هَارُونُ إِثْمَ الأَقْدَاسِ الَّتِي يُقَدِّسُهَا بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ، جَمِيعِ عَطَايَا أَقْدَاسِهِمْ. وَتَكُونُ عَلَى جِبْهَتِهِ دَائِمًا لِلرِّضَا عَنْهُمْ أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ. 
39 وَتُخَرِّمُ الْقَمِيصَ مِنْ بُوصٍ، وَتَصْنَعُ الْعِمَامَةَ مِنْ بُوصٍ، وَالْمِنْطَقَةُ تَصْنَعُهَا صَنْعَةَ الطَّرَّازِ.


40 «وَلِبَنِي هَارُونَ تَصْنَعُ أَقْمِصَةً، وَتَصْنَعُ لَهُمْ مَنَاطِقَ، وَتَصْنَعُ لَهُمْ قَلاَنِسَ لِلْمَجْدِ وَالْبَهَاءِ. 
41 وَتُلْبِسُ هَارُونَ أَخَاكَ إِيَّاهَا وَبَنِيهِ مَعَهُ، وَتَمْسَحُهُمْ، وَتَمْلأُ أَيَادِيهِمْ، وَتُقَدِّسُهُمْ لِيَكْهَنُوا لِي. 
42 وَتَصْنَعُ لَهُمْ سَرَاوِيلَ مِنْ كَتَّانٍ لِسَتْرِ الْعَوْرَةِ. مِنَ الْحَقَوَيْنِ إِلَى الْفَخْذَيْنِ تَكُونُ. 
43 فَتَكُونُ عَلَى هَارُونَ وَبَنِيهِ عِنْدَ دُخُولِهِمْ إِلَى خَيْمَةِ الاجْتِمَاعِ، أَوْ عِنْدَ اقْتِرَابِهِمْ إِلَى الْمَذْبَحِ لِلْخِدْمَةِ فِي الْقُدْسِ، لِئَلاَّ يَحْمِلُوا إِثْمًا وَيَمُوتُوا. فَرِيضَةً أَبَدِيَّةً لَهُ وَلِنَسْلِهِ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ.

الاصحاح التاسع و العشرون


1 «وَهذَا مَا تَصْنَعُهُ لَهُمْ لِتَقْدِيسِهِمْ لِيَكْهَنُوا لِي: خُذْ ثَوْرًا وَاحِدًا ابْنَ بَقَرٍ، وَكَبْشَيْنِ صَحِيحَيْنِ، 
2 وَخُبْزَ فَطِيرٍ، وَأَقْرَاصَ فَطِيرٍ مَلْتُوتَةً بِزَيْتٍ، وَرِقَاقَ فَطِيرٍ مَدْهُونَةً بِزَيْتٍ. مِنْ دَقِيقِ حِنْطَةٍ تَصْنَعُهَا. 
3 وَتَجْعَلُهَا فِي سَلَّةٍ وَاحِدَةٍ، وَتُقَدِّمُهَا فِي السَّلَّةِ مَعَ الثَّوْرِ وَالْكَبْشَيْنِ.


4 «وَتُقَدِّمُ هَارُونَ وَبَنِيهِ إِلَى بَابِ خَيْمَةِ الاجْتِمَاعِ وَتَغْسِلُهُمْ بِمَاءٍ. 
5 وَتَأْخُذُ الثِّيَابَ وَتُلْبِسُ هَارُونَ الْقَمِيصَ وَجُبَّةَ الرِّدَاءِ وَالرِّدَاءَ وَالصُّدْرَةَ، وَتَشُدُّهُ بِزُنَّارِ الرِّدَاءِ، 
6 وَتَضَعُ الْعِمَامَةَ عَلَى رَأْسِهِ، وَتَجْعَلُ الإِكْلِيلَ الْمُقَدَّسَ عَلَى الْعِمَامَةِ، 
7 وَتَأْخُذُ دُهْنَ الْمَسْحَةِ وَتَسْكُبُهُ عَلَى رَأْسِهِ وَتَمْسَحُهُ. 
8 وَتُقَدِّمُ بَنِيهِ وَتُلْبِسُهُمْ أَقْمِصَةً. 
9 وَتُنَطِّقُهُمْ بِمَنَاطِقَ، هَارُونَ وَبَنِيهِ، وَتَشُدُّ لَهُمْ قَلاَنِسَ. فَيَكُونُ لَهُمْ كَهَنُوتٌ فَرِيضَةً أَبَدِيَّةً. وَتَمْلأُ يَدَ هَارُونَ وَأَيْدِيَ بَنِيهِ.


10 «وَتُقَدِّمُ الثَّوْرَ إِلَى قُدَّامِ خَيْمَةِ الاجْتِمَاعِ، فَيَضَعُ هَارُونُ وَبَنُوهُ أَيْدِيَهُمْ عَلَى رَأْسِ الثَّوْرِ. 
11 فَتَذْبَحُ الثَّوْرَ أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ عِنْدَ بَابِ خَيْمَةِ الاجْتِمَاعِ. 
12 وَتَأْخُذُ مِنْ دَمِ الثَّوْرِ وَتَجْعَلُهُ عَلَى قُرُونِ الْمَذْبَحِ بِإِصْبِعِكَ، وَسَائِرَ الدَّمِ تَصُبُّهُ إِلَى أَسْفَلِ الْمَذْبَحِ. 
13 وَتَأْخُذُ كُلَّ الشَّحْمِ الَّذِي يُغَشِّي الْجَوْفَ، وَزِيَادَةَ الْكَبِدِ وَالْكُلْيَتَيْنِ وَالشَّحْمَ الَّذِي عَلَيْهِمَا، وَتُوقِدُهَا عَلَى الْمَذْبَحِ. 
14 وَأَمَّا لَحْمُ الثَّوْرِ وَجِلْدُهُ وَفَرْثُهُ فَتَحْرِقُهَا بِنَارٍ خَارِجَ الْمَحَلَّةِ. هُوَ ذَبِيحَةُ خَطِيَّةٍ.


15 «وَتَأْخُذُ الْكَبْشَ الْوَاحِدَ، فَيَضَعُ هَارُونُ وَبَنُوهُ أَيْدِيَهُمْ عَلَى رَأْسِ الْكَبْشِ. 
16 فَتَذْبَحُ الْكَبْشَ وَتَأْخُذُ دَمَهُ وَتَرُشُّهُ عَلَى الْمَذْبَحِ مِنْ كُلِّ نَاحِيَةٍ. 
17 وَتَقْطَعُ الْكَبْشَ إِلَى قِطَعِهِ، وَتَغْسِلُ جَوْفَهُ وَأَكَارِعَهُ وَتَجْعَلُهَا عَلَى قِطَعِهِ وَعَلَى رَأْسِهِ، 
18 وَتُوقِدُ كُلَّ الْكَبْشِ عَلَى الْمَذْبَحِ. هُوَ مُحْرَقَةٌ لِلرَّبِّ. رَائِحَةُ سَرُورٍ، وَقُودٌ هُوَ لِلرَّبِّ.


19 «وَتَأْخُذُ الْكَبْشَ الثَّانِي، فَيَضَعُ هَارُونُ وَبَنُوهُ أَيْدِيَهُمْ عَلَى رَأْسِ الْكَبْشِ. 
20 فَتَذْبَحُ الْكَبْشَ وَتَأْخُذُ مِنْ دَمِهِ وَتَجْعَلُ عَلَى شَحْمَةِ أُذُنِ هَارُونَ، وَعَلَى شَحْمِ آذَانِ بَنِيهِ الْيُمْنَى، وَعَلَى أَبَاهِمِ أَيْدِيهِمِ الْيُمْنَى، وَعَلَى أَبَاهِمِ أَرْجُلِهِمِ الْيُمْنَى. وَتَرُشُّ الدَّمَ عَلَى الْمَذْبَحِ مِنْ كُلِّ نَاحِيَةٍ. 
21 وَتَأْخُذُ مِنَ الدَّمِ الَّذِي عَلَى الْمَذْبَحِ وَمِنْ دُهْنِ الْمَسْحَةِ، وَتَنْضِحُ عَلَى هَارُونَ وَثِيَابِهِ، وَعَلَى بَنِيهِ وَثِيَابِ بَنِيهِ مَعَهُ، فَيَتَقَدَّسُ هُوَ وَثِيَابُهُ وَبَنُوهُ وَثِيَابُ بَنِيهِ مَعَهُ. 
22 ثُمَّ تَأْخُذُ مِنَ الْكَبْشِ: الشَّحْمَ وَالإِلْيَةَ وَالشَّحْمَ الَّذِي يُغَشِّي الْجَوْفَ، وَزِيَادَةَ الْكَبِدِ وَالْكُلْيَتَيْنِ، وَالشَّحْمَ الَّذِي عَلَيْهِمَا، وَالسَّاقَ الْيُمْنَى. فَإِنَّهُ كَبْشُ مِلْءٍ. 
23 وَرَغِيفًا وَاحِدًا مِنَ الْخُبْزِ، وَقُرْصًا وَاحِدًا مِنَ الْخُبْزِ بِزَيْتٍ، وَرُقَاقَةً وَاحِدَةً مِنْ سَلَّةِ الْفَطِيرِ الَّتِي أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ. 
24 وَتَضَعُ الْجَمِيعَ فِي يَدَيْ هَارُونَ وَفِي أَيْدِي بَنِيهِ، وَتُرَدِّدُهَا تَرْدِيدًا أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ. 
25 ثُمَّ تَأْخُذُهَا مِنْ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَتُوقِدُهَا عَلَى الْمَذْبَحِ فَوْقَ الْمُحْرَقَةِ رَائِحَةَ سَرُورٍ أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ. وَقُودٌ هُوَ لِلرَّبِّ.


26 «ثُمَّ تَأْخُذُ الْقَصَّ مِنْ كَبْشِ الْمِلْءِ الَّذِي لِهَارُونَ، وَتُرَدِّدُهُ تَرْدِيدًا أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ، فَيَكُونُ لَكَ نَصِيبًا. 
27 وَتُقَدِّسُ قَصَّ التَّرْدِيدِ وَسَاقَ الرَّفِيعَةِ الَّذِي رُدِّدَ وَالَّذِي رُفِعَ مِنْ كَبْشِ الْمِلْءِ مِمَّا لِهَارُونَ وَلِبَنِيهِ، 
28 فَيَكُونَانِ لِهَارُونَ وَبَنِيهِ فَرِيضَةً أَبَدِيَّةً مِنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ لأَنَّهُمَا رَفِيعَةٌ. وَيَكُونَانِ رَفِيعَةً مِنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ مِنْ ذَبَائِحِ سَلاَمَتِهِمْ، رَفِيعَتَهُمْ لِلرَّبِّ.


29 «وَالثِّيَابُ الْمُقَدَّسَةُ الَّتِي لِهَارُونَ تَكُونُ لِبَنِيهِ بَعْدَهُ، لِيُمْسَحُوا فِيهَا، وَلِتُمْلأَ فِيهَا أَيْدِيهِمْ. 
30 سَبْعَةَ أَيَّامٍ يَلْبَسُهَا الْكَاهِنُ الَّذِي هُوَ عِوَضٌ عَنْهُ مِنْ بَنِيهِ، الَّذِي يَدْخُلُ خَيْمَةَ الاجْتِمَاعِ لِيَخْدِمَ فِي الْقُدْسِ.


31 «وَأَمَّا كَبْشُ الْمِلْءِ فَتَأْخُذُهُ وَتَطْبُخُ لَحْمَهُ فِي مَكَانٍ مُقَدَّسٍ. 
32 فَيَأْكُلُ هَارُونُ وَبَنُوهُ لَحْمَ الْكَبْشِ وَالْخُبْزَ الَّذِي فِي السَّلَّةِ عِنْدَ بَابِ خَيْمَةِ الاجْتِمَاعِ. 
33 يَأْكُلُهَا الَّذِينَ كُفِّرَ بِهَا عَنْهُمْ لِمِلْءِ أَيْدِيهِمْ لِتَقْدِيسِهِمْ. وَأَمَّا الأَجْنَبِيُّ فَلاَ يَأْكُلُ لأَنَّهَا مُقَدَّسَةٌ. 
34 وَإِنْ بَقِيَ شَيْءٌ مِنْ لَحْمِ الْمِلْءِ أَوْ مِنَ الْخُبْزِ إِلَى الصَّبَاحِ، تُحْرِقُ الْبَاقِيَ بِالنَّارِ. لاَ يُؤْكَلُ لأَنَّهُ مُقَدَّسٌ. 
35 وَتَصْنَعُ لِهَارُونَ وَبَنِيهِ هكَذَا بِحَسَبِ كُلِّ مَا أَمَرْتُكَ. سَبْعَةَ أَيَّامٍ تَمْلأُ أَيْدِيَهِمْ. 
36 وَتُقَدِّمُ ثَوْرَ خَطِيَّةٍ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ لأَجْلِ الْكَفَّارَةِ. وَتُطَهِّرُ الْمَذْبَحَ بِتَكْفِيرِكَ عَلَيْهِ، وَتَمْسَحُهُ لِتَقْدِيسِهِ. 
37 سَبْعَةَ أَيَّامٍ تُكَفِّرُ عَلَى الْمَذْبَحِ وَتُقَدِّسُهُ، فَيَكُونُ الْمَذْبَحُ قُدْسَ أَقْدَاسٍ. كُلُّ مَا مَسَّ الْمَذْبَحَ يَكُونُ مُقَدَّسًا.


38 «وَهذَا مَا تُقَدِّمُهُ عَلَى الْمَذْبَحِ: خَرُوفَانِ حَوْلِيَّانِ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ دَائِمًا. 
39 الْخَرُوفُ الْوَاحِدُ تُقَدِّمُهُ صَبَاحًا، وَالْخَرُوفُ الثَّانِي تُقَدِّمُهُ فِي الْعَشِيَّةِ. 
40 وَعُشْرٌ مِنْ دَقِيق مَلْتُوتٍ بِرُبْعِ الْهِينِ مِنْ زَيْتِ الرَّضِّ، وَسَكِيبٌ رُبْعُ الْهِينِ مِنَ الْخَمْرِ لِلْخَرُوفِ الْوَاحِدِ. 
41 وَالْخَرُوفُ الثَّانِي تُقَدِّمُهُ فِي الْعَشِيَّةِ. مِثْلَ تَقْدِمَةِ الصَّبَاحِ وَسَكِيبِهِ تَصْنَعُ لَهُ. رَائِحَةُ سَرُورٍ، وَقُودٌ لِلرَّبِّ. 
42 مُحْرَقَةٌ دَائِمَةٌ فِي أَجْيَالِكُمْ عِنْدَ بَابِ خَيْمَةِ الاجْتِمَاعِ أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ، حَيْثُ أَجْتَمِعُ بِكُمْ لأُكَلِّمَكَ هُنَاكَ. 
43 وَأَجْتَمِعُ هُنَاكَ بِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ فَيُقَدَّسُ بِمَجْدِي. 
44 وَأُقَدِّسُ خَيْمَةَ الاجْتِمَاعِ وَالْمَذْبَحَ، وَهَارُونُ وَبَنُوهُ أُقَدِّسُهُمْ لِكَيْ يَكْهَنُوا لِي. 
45 وَأَسْكُنُ فِي وَسَطِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ وَأَكُونُ لَهُمْ إِلهًا، 
46 فَيَعْلَمُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا الرَّبُّ إِلهُهُمُ الَّذِي أَخْرَجَهُمْ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ لأَسْكُنَ فِي وَسْطِهِمْ. أَنَا الرَّبُّ إِلهُهُمْ.

الاصحاح الثلاثون


1 «وَتَصْنَعُ مَذْبَحًا لإِيقَادِ الْبَخُورِ. مِنْ خَشَبِ السَّنْطِ تَصْنَعُهُ. 
2 طُولُهُ ذِرَاعٌ وَعَرْضُهُ ذِرَاعٌ. مُرَبَّعًا يَكُونُ. وَارْتِفَاعُهُ ذِرَاعَانِ. مِنْهُ تَكُونُ قُرُونُهُ. 
3 وَتُغَشِّيهِ بِذَهَبٍ نَقِيٍّ: سَطْحَهُ وَحِيطَانَهُ حَوَالَيْهِ وَقُرُونَهُ. وَتَصْنَعُ لَهُ إِكْلِيلاً مِنْ ذَهَبٍ حَوَالَيْهِ. 
4 وَتَصْنَعُ لَهُ حَلْقَتَيْنِ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ تَحْتَ إِكْلِيلِهِ عَلَى جَانِبَيْهِ. عَلَى الْجَانِبَيْنِ تَصْنَعُهُمَا، لِتَكُونَا بَيْتَيْنِ لِعَصَوَيْنِ لِحَمْلِهِ بِهِمَا. 
5 وَتَصْنَعُ الْعَصَوَيْنِ مِنْ خَشَبِ السَّنْطِ وَتُغَشِّيهِمَا بِذَهَبٍ. 
6 وَتَجْعَلُهُ قُدَّامَ الْحِجَابِ الَّذِي أَمَامَ تَابُوتِ الشَّهَادَةِ. قُدَّامَ الْغِطَاءِ الَّذِي عَلَى الشَّهَادَةِ حَيْثُ أَجْتَمِعُ بِكَ. 
7 فَيُوقِدُ عَلَيْهِ هَارُونُ بَخُورًا عَطِرًا كُلَّ صَبَاحٍ، حِينَ يُصْلِحُ السُّرُجَ يُوقِدُهُ. 
8 وَحِينَ يُصْعِدُ هَارُونُ السُّرُجَ فِي الْعَشِيَّةِ يُوقِدُهُ. بَخُورًا دَائِمًا أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ فِي أَجْيَالِكُمْ. 
9 لاَ تُصْعِدُوا عَلَيْهِ بَخُورًا غَرِيبًا وَلاَ مُحْرَقَةً أَوْ تَقْدِمَةً، وَلاَ تَسْكُبُوا عَلَيْهِ سَكِيبًا. 
10 وَيَصْنَعُ هَارُونُ كَفَّارَةً عَلَى قُرُونِهِ مَرَّةً فِي السَّنَةِ. مِنْ دَمِ ذَبِيحَةِ الْخَطِيَّةِ الَّتِي لِلْكَفَّارَةِ مَرَّةً فِي السَّنَةِ يَصْنَعُ كَفَّارَةً عَلَيْهِ فِي أَجْيَالِكُمْ. قُدْسُ أَقْدَاسٍ هُوَ لِلرَّبِّ».


11 وَكَلَّمَ الرَّبُّ مُوسَى قَائِلاً: 
12 «إِذَا أَخَذْتَ كَمِّيَّةَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ بِحَسَبِ الْمَعْدُودِينَ مِنْهُمْ، يُعْطُونَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ فِدْيَةَ نَفْسِهِ لِلرَّبِّ عِنْدَمَا تَعُدُّهُمْ، لِئَلاَّ يَصِيرَ فِيهِمْ وَبَأٌ عِنْدَمَا تَعُدُّهُمْ. 
13 هذَا مَا يُعْطِيهِ كُلُّ مَنِ اجْتَازَ إِلَى الْمَعْدُودِينَ: نِصْفُ الشَّاقِلِ بِشَاقِلِ الْقُدْسِ. الشَّاقِلُ هُوَ عِشْرُونَ جِيرَةً. نِصْفُ الشَّاقِلِ تَقْدِمَةً لِلرَّبِّ. 
14 كُلُّ مَنِ اجْتَازَ إِلَى الْمَعْدُودِينَ مِنِ ابْنِ عِشْرِينَ سَنَةً فَصَاعِدًا يُعْطِي تَقْدِمَةً لِلرَّبِّ. 
15 اَلْغَنِيُّ لاَ يُكَثِّرُ وَالْفَقِيرُ لاَ يُقَلِّلُ عَنْ نِصْفِ الشَّاقِلِ حِينَ تُعْطُونَ تَقْدِمَةَ الرَّبِّ لِلتَّكْفِيرِ عَنْ نُفُوسِكُمْ. 
16 وَتَأْخُذُ فِضَّةَ الْكَفَّارَةِ مِنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَتَجْعَلُهَا لِخِدْمَةِ خَيْمَةِ الاجْتِمَاعِ. فَتَكُونُ لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ تَذْكَارًا أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ لِلتَّكْفِيرِ عَنْ نُفُوسِكُمْ».


17 وَكَلَّمْ الرَّبُّ مُوسَى قَائِلاً: 
18 «وَتَصْنَعُ مِرْحَضَةً مِنْ نُحَاسٍ، وَقَاعِدَتَهَا مِنْ نُحَاسٍ، لِلاغْتِسَالِ. وَتَجْعَلُهَا بَيْنَ خَيْمَةِ الاجْتِمَاعِ وَالْمَذْبَحِ، وَتَجْعَلُ فِيهَا مَاءً. 
19 فَيَغْسِلُ هَارُونُ وَبَنُوهُ أَيْدِيَهُمْ وَأَرْجُلَهُمْ مِنْهَا. 
20 عِنْدَ دُخُولِهِمْ إِلَى خَيْمَةِ الاجْتِمَاعِ يَغْسِلُونَ بِمَاءٍ لِئَلاَّ يَمُوتُوا، أَوْ عِنْدَ اقْتِرَابِهِمْ إِلَى الْمَذْبَحِ لِلْخِدْمَةِ لِيُوقِدُوا وَقُودًا لِلرَّبِّ. 
21 يَغْسِلُونَ أَيْدِيَهُمْ وَأَرْجُلَهُمْ لِئَلاَّ يَمُوتُوا. وَيَكُونُ لَهُمْ فَرِيضَةً أَبَدِيَّةً لَهُ وَلِنَسْلِهِ فِي أَجْيَالِهِمْ».


22 وَكَلَّمَ الرَّبُّ مُوسَى قَائِلاً: 
23 «وَأَنْتَ تَأْخُذُ لَكَ أَفْخَرَ الأَطْيَابِ: مُرًّا قَاطِرًا خَمْسَ مِئَةِ شَاقِل، وَقِرْفَةً عَطِرَةً نِصْفَ ذلِكَ: مِئَتَيْنِ وَخَمْسِينَ، وَقَصَبَ الذَّرِيرَةِ مِئَتَيْنِ وَخَمْسِينَ، 
24 وَسَلِيخَةً خَمْسَ مِئَةٍ بِشَاقِلِ الْقُدْسِ، وَمِنْ زَيْتِ الزَّيْتُونِ هِينًا. 
25 وَتَصْنَعُهُ دُهْنًا مُقَدَّسًا لِلْمَسْحَةِ. عِطْرَ عِطَارَةٍ صَنْعَةَ الْعَطَّارِ. دُهْنًا مُقَدَّسًا لِلْمَسْحَةِ يَكُونُ. 
26 وَتَمْسَحُ بِهِ خَيْمَةَ الاجْتِمَاعِ، وَتَابُوتَ الشَّهَادَةِ، 
27 وَالْمَائِدَةَ وَكُلَّ آنِيَتِهَا، وَالْمَنَارَةَ وَآنِيَتَهَا، وَمَذْبَحَ الْبَخُورِ، 
28 وَمَذْبَحَ الْمُحْرَقَةِ وَكُلَّ آنِيَتِهِ، وَالْمِرْحَضَةَ وَقَاعِدَتَهَا. 
29 وَتُقَدِّسُهَا فَتَكُونُ قُدْسَ أَقْدَاسٍ. كُلُّ مَا مَسَّهَا يَكُونُ مُقَدَّسًا. 
30 وَتَمْسَحُ هَارُونَ وَبَنِيهِ وَتُقَدِّسُهُمْ لِيَكْهَنُوا لِي. 
31 وَتُكَلِّمُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ قَائِلاً: يَكُونُ هذَا لِي دُهْنًا مُقَدَّسًا لِلْمَسْحَةِ فِي أَجْيَالِكُمْ. 
32 عَلَى جَسَدِ إِنْسَانٍ لاَ يُسْكَبُ، وَعَلَى مَقَادِيرِهِ لاَ تَصْنَعُوا مِثْلَهُ. مُقَدَّسٌ هُوَ، وَيَكُونُ مُقَدَّسًا عِنْدَكُمْ. 
33 كُلُّ مَنْ رَكَّبَ مِثْلَهُ وَمَنْ جَعَلَ مِنْهُ عَلَى أَجْنَبِيٍّ يُقْطَعُ مِنْ شَعْبِهِ».


34 وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: «خُذْ لَكَ أَعْطَارًا: مَيْعَةً وَأَظْفَارًا وَقِنَّةً عَطِرَةً وَلُبَانًا نَقِيًّا. تَكُونُ أَجْزَاءً مُتَسَاوِيَةً، 
35 فَتَصْنَعُهَا بَخُورًا عَطِرًا صَنْعَةَ الْعَطَّارِ، مُمَلَّحًا نَقِيًّا مُقَدَّسًا. 
36 وَتَسْحَقُ مِنْهُ نَاعِمًا، وَتَجْعَلُ مِنْهُ قُدَّامَ الشَّهَادَةِ فِي خَيْمَةِ الاجْتِمَاعِ حَيْثُ أَجْتَمِعُ بِكَ. قُدْسَ أَقْدَاسٍ يَكُونُ عِنْدَكُمْ. 
37 وَالْبَخُورُ الَّذِي تَصْنَعُهُ عَلَى مَقَادِيرِهِ لاَ تَصْنَعُوا لأَنْفُسِكُمْ. يَكُونُ عِنْدَكَ مُقَدَّسًا لِلرَّبِّ. 
38 كُلُّ مَنْ صَنَعَ مِثْلَهُ لِيَشُمَّهُ يُقْطَعُ مِنْ شَعْبِهِ».

تبقي من الاربعون اصحاحا الخاصة بسفر الخروج عشرة سوف نعرضها في المداخلة التالية بعد ذلك نبدا في تحليل الرواية التوراتية
يتبع فيما سيلي*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> استاذي الجليل سيد ابراهيم اعذر لي تاخري في الرد و لكنها مشاكل صحية المت بي ادعو من الله ان يعينني عليها
> تقبل خالص حبي و تقديري


الف سلامة لك صديقى العزيز . شفاك الله وعفاك . دعائنا لك بالشفاء والصحة والعافية وأن تمتعنا دائماً .دكت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأخ والصديق / احمد المليجى
افتقدناك فعلاً . الصديق ابن طيبة يعطينا خلاصة 17 عام من البحث . لم تغب عن قلوبنا أ احمد . دمت بخير

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الاصحاح الحادي و الثلاثون

1 وَكَلَّمَ الرَّبُّ مُوسَى قَائِلاً: 
2 «اُنْظُرْ. قَدْ دَعَوْتُ بَصَلْئِيلَ بْنَ أُورِي بْنَ حُورَ مِنْ سِبْطِ يَهُوذَا بِاسْمِهِ، 
3 وَمَلأْتُهُ مِنْ رُوحِ اللهِ بِالْحِكْمَةِ وَالْفَهْمِ وَالْمَعْرِفَةِ وَكُلِّ صَنْعَةٍ، 
4 لاخْتِرَاعِ مُخْتَرَعَاتٍ لِيَعْمَلَ فِي الذَّهَبِ وَالْفِضَّةِ وَالنُّحَاسِ، 
5 وَنَقْشِ حِجَارَةٍ لِلتَّرْصِيعِ، وَنِجَارَةِ الْخَشَبِ، لِيَعْمَلَ فِي كُلِّ صَنْعَةٍ. 
6 وَهَا أَنَا قَدْ جَعَلْتُ مَعَهُ أُهُولِيآبَ بْنَ أَخِيسَامَاكَ مِنْ سِبْطِ دَانَ. وَفِي قَلْبِ كُلِّ حَكِيمِ الْقَلْبِ جَعَلْتُ حِكْمَةً، لِيَصْنَعُوا كُلَّ مَا أَمَرْتُكَ: 
7 خَيْمَةَ الاجْتِمَاعِ، وَتَابُوتَ الشَّهَادَةِ، وَالْغِطَاءَ الَّذِي عَلَيْهِ، وَكُلَّ آنِيَةِ الْخَيْمَةِ، 
8 وَالْمَائِدَةَ وَآنِيَتَهَا، وَالْمَنَارَةَ الطَّاهِرَةَ وَكُلَّ آنِيَتِهَا، وَمَذْبَحَ الْبَخُورِ، 
9 وَمَذْبَحَ الْمُحْرَقَةِ وَكُلَّ آنِيَتِهِ، وَالْمِرْحَضَةَ وَقَاعِدَتَهَا، 
10 وَالثِّيَابَ الْمَنْسُوجَةَ، وَالثِّيَابَ الْمُقَدَّسَةَ لِهَارُونَ الْكَاهِنِ وَثِيَابَ بَنِيهِ لِلْكَهَانَةِ، 
11 وَدُهْنَ الْمَسْحَةِ وَالْبَخُورَ الْعَطِرَ لِلْقُدْسِ. حَسَبَ كُلِّ مَا أَمَرْتُكَ بِهِ يَصْنَعُونَ».


12 وَكَلَّمَ الرَّبُّ مُوسَى قَائِلاً: 
13 «وَأَنْتَ تُكَلِّمُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ قَائِلاً: سُبُوتِي تَحْفَظُونَهَا، لأَنَّهُ عَلاَمَةٌ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكُمْ فِي أَجْيَالِكُمْ لِتَعْلَمُوا أَنِّي أَنَا الرَّبُّ الَّذِي يُقَدِّسُكُمْ، 
14 فَتَحْفَظُونَ السَّبْتَ لأَنَّهُ مُقَدَّسٌ لَكُمْ. مَنْ دَنَّسَهُ يُقْتَلُ قَتْلاً. إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ صَنَعَ فِيهِ عَمَلاً تُقْطَعُ تِلْكَ النَّفْسُ مِنْ بَيْنِ شَعْبِهَا. 
15 سِتَّةَ أَيَّامٍ يُصْنَعُ عَمَلٌ، وَأَمَّا الْيَوْمُ الْسَّايِعُ فَفِيهِ سَبْتُ عُطْلَةٍ مُقَدَّسٌ لِلرَّبِّ. كُلُّ مَنْ صَنَعَ عَمَلاً فِي يَوْمِ السَّبْتِ يُقْتَلُ قَتْلاً. 
16 فَيَحْفَظُ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ السَّبْتَ لِيَصْنَعُوا السَّبْتَ فِي أَجْيَالِهِمْ عَهْدًا أَبَدِيًّا. 
17 هُوَ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ عَلاَمَةٌ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. لأَنَّهُ فِي سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ صَنَعَ الرَّبُّ السَّمَاءَ وَالأَرْضَ، وَفِي الْيَوْمِ السَّابعِ اسْتَرَاحَ وَتَنَفَّسَ». 
18 ثُمَّ أَعْطَى مُوسَى عِنْدَ فَرَاغِهِ مِنَ الْكَلاَمِ مَعَهُ فِي جَبَلِ سِينَاءَ لَوْحَيِ الشَّهَادَةِ: لَوْحَيْ حَجَرٍ مَكْتُوبَيْنِ بِإِصْبعِ اللهِ.

الاصحاح الثاني و الثلاثون


1 وَلَمَّا رَأَى الشَّعْبُ أَنَّ مُوسَى أَبْطَأَ فِي النُّزُولِ مِنَ الْجَبَلِ، اجْتَمَعَ الشَّعْبُ عَلَى هَارُونَ وَقَالُوا لَهُ: «قُمِ اصْنَعْ لَنَا آلِهَةً تَسِيرُ أَمَامَنَا، لأَنَّ هذَا مُوسَى الرَّجُلَ الَّذِي أَصْعَدَنَا مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ، لاَ نَعْلَمُ مَاذَا أَصَابَهُ». 
2 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ هَارُونُ: «انْزِعُوا أَقْرَاطَ الذَّهَبِ الَّتِي فِي آذَانِ نِسَائِكُمْ وَبَنِيكُمْ وَبَنَاتِكُمْ وَاتُونِي بِهَا». 
3 فَنَزَعَ كُلُّ الشَّعْبِ أَقْرَاطَ الذَّهَبِ الَّتِي فِي آذَانِهِمْ وَأَتَوْا بِهَا إِلَى هَارُونَ. 
4 فَأَخَذَ ذلِكَ مِنْ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَصَوَّرَهُ بِالإِزْمِيلِ، وَصَنَعَهُ عِجْلاً مَسْبُوكًا. فَقَالُوا: «هذِهِ آلِهَتُكَ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ الَّتِي أَصْعَدَتْكَ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ». 
5 فَلَمَّا نَظَرَ هَارُونُ بَنَى مَذْبَحًا أَمَامَهُ، وَنَادَى هَارُونُ وَقَالَ: «غَدًا عِيدٌ لِلرَّبِّ». 
6 فَبَكَّرُوا فِي الْغَدِ وَأَصْعَدُوا مُحْرَقَاتٍ وَقَدَّمُوا ذَبَائِحَ سَلاَمَةٍ. وَجَلَسَ الشَّعْبُ لِلأَكْلِ وَالشُّرْبِ ثُمَّ قَامُوا لِلَّعِبِ.


7 فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: «اذْهَبِ انْزِلْ. لأَنَّهُ قَدْ فَسَدَ شَعْبُكَ الَّذِي أَصْعَدْتَهُ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ. 
8 زَاغُوا سَرِيعًا عَنِ الطَّرِيقِ الَّذِي أَوْصَيْتُهُمْ بِهِ. صَنَعُوا لَهُمْ عِجْلاً مَسْبُوكًا، وَسَجَدُوا لَهُ وَذَبَحُوا لَهُ وَقَالُوا: هذِهِ آلِهَتُكَ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ الَّتِي أَصْعَدَتْكَ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ». 
9 وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: «رَأَيْتُ هذَا الشَّعْبَ وَإِذَا هُوَ شَعْبٌ صُلْبُ الرَّقَبَةِ. 
10 فَالآنَ اتْرُكْنِي لِيَحْمَى غَضَبِي عَلَيْهِمْ وَأُفْنِيَهُمْ، فَأُصَيِّرَكَ شَعْبًا عَظِيمًا». 
11 فَتَضَرَّعَ مُوسَى أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِهِ، وَقَالَ: «لِمَاذَا يَا رَبُّ يَحْمَى غَضَبُكَ عَلَى شَعْبِكَ الَّذِي أَخْرَجْتَهُ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ بِقُوَّةٍ عَظِيمَةٍ وَيَدٍ شَدِيدَةٍ؟ 
12 لِمَاذَا يَتَكَلَّمُ الْمِصْرِيُّونَ قَائِلِينَ: أَخْرَجَهُمْ بِخُبْثٍ لِيَقْتُلَهُمْ فِي الْجِبَالِ، وَيُفْنِيَهُمْ عَنْ وَجْهِ الأَرْضِ؟ اِرْجِعْ عَنْ حُمُوِّ غَضَبِكَ، وَانْدَمْ عَلَى الشَّرِّ بِشَعْبِكَ. 
13 اُذْكُرْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَإِسْرَائِيلَ عَبِيدَكَ الَّذِينَ حَلَفْتَ لَهُمْ بِنَفْسِكَ وَقُلْتَ لَهُمْ: أُكَثِّرُ نَسْلَكُمْ كَنُجُومِ السَّمَاءِ، وَأُعْطِي نَسْلَكُمْ كُلَّ هذِهِ الأَرْضِ الَّتِي تَكَلَّمْتُ عَنْهَا فَيَمْلِكُونَهَا إِلَى الأَبَدِ». 
14 فَنَدِمَ الرَّبُّ عَلَى الشَّرِّ الَّذِي قَالَ إِنَّهُ يَفْعَلُهُ بِشَعْبِهِ.


15 فَانْصَرَفَ مُوسَى وَنَزَلَ مِنَ الْجَبَلِ وَلَوْحَا الشَّهَادَةِ فِي يَدِهِ: لَوْحَانِ مَكْتُوبَانِ عَلَى جَانِبَيْهِمَا. مِنْ هُنَا وَمِنْ هُنَا كَانَا مَكْتُوبَيْنِ. 
16 وَاللَّوْحَانِ هُمَا صَنْعَةُ اللهِ، وَالْكِتَابَةُ كِتَابَةُ اللهِ مَنْقُوشَةٌ عَلَى اللَّوْحَيْنِ. 
17 وَسَمِعَ يَشُوعُ صَوْتَ الشَّعْبِ فِي هُتَافِهِ فَقَالَ لِمُوسَى: «صَوْتُ قِتَال فِي الْمَحَلَّةِ». 
18 فَقَالَ: «لَيْسَ صَوْتَ صِيَاحِ النُّصْرَةِ وَلاَ صَوْتَ صِيَاحِ الْكَسْرَةِ، بَلْ صَوْتَ غِنَاءٍ أَنَا سَامِعٌ». 
19 وَكَانَ عِنْدَمَا اقْتَرَبَ إِلَى الْمَحَلَّةِ أَنَّهُ أَبْصَرَ الْعِجْلَ وَالرَّقْصَ، فَحَمِيَ غَضَبُ مُوسَى، وَطَرَحَ اللَّوْحَيْنِ مِنْ يَدَيْهِ وَكَسَّرَهُمَا فِي أَسْفَلِ الْجَبَلِ. 
20 ثُمَّ أَخَذَ الْعِجْلَ الَّذِي صَنَعُوا وَأَحْرَقَهُ بِالنَّارِ، وَطَحَنَهُ حَتَّى صَارَ نَاعِمًا، وَذَرَّاهُ عَلَى وَجْهِ الْمَاءِ، وَسَقَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ.


21 وَقَالَ مُوسَى لِهَارُونَ: «مَاذَا صَنَعَ بِكَ هذَا الشَّعْبُ حَتَّى جَلَبْتَ عَلَيْهِ خَطِيَّةً عَظِيمَةً؟» 
22 فَقَالَ هَارُونُ: «لاَ يَحْمَ غَضَبُ سَيِّدِي. أَنْتَ تَعْرِفُ الشَّعْبَ أَنَّهُ فِي شَرّ. 
23 فَقَالُوا لِيَ: اصْنَعْ لَنَا آلِهَةً تَسِيرُ أَمَامَنَا، لأَنَّ هذَا مُوسَى الرَّجُلَ الَّذِي أَصْعَدَنَا مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ، لاَ نَعْلَمُ مَاذَا أَصَابَهُ. 
24 فَقُلْتُ لَهُمْ: مَنْ لَهُ ذَهَبٌ فَلْيَنْزِعْهُ وَيُعْطِنِي. فَطَرَحْتُهُ فِي النَّارِ فَخَرَجَ هذَا الْعِجْلُ». 
25 وَلَمَّا رَأَى مُوسَى الشَّعْبَ أَنَّهُ مُعَرًّى لأَنَّ هَارُونَ كَانَ قَدْ عَرَّاهُ لِلْهُزْءِ بَيْنَ مُقَاوِمِيهِ، 
26 وَقَفَ مُوسَى فِي بَابِ الْمَحَلَّةِ، وَقَالَ: «مَنْ لِلرَّبِّ فَإِلَيَّ». فَاجْتَمَعَ إِلَيْهِ جَمِيعُ بَنِي لاَوِي. 
27 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «هكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُ إِسْرَائِيلَ: ضَعُوا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ سَيْفَهُ عَلَى فَخِْذِهِ وَمُرُّوا وَارْجِعُوا مِنْ بَابٍ إِلَى بَابٍ فِي الْمَحَلَّةِ، وَاقْتُلُوا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ أَخَاهُ وَكُلُّ وَاحِدٍ صَاحِبَهُ وَكُلُّ وَاحِدٍ قَرِيبَهُ». 
28 فَفَعَلَ بَنُو لاَوِي بِحَسَبِ قَوْلِ مُوسَى. وَوَقَعَ مِنَ الشَّعْبِ فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ نَحْوُ ثَلاَثَةِ آلاَفِ رَجُل. 
29 وَقَالَ مُوسَى: «امْلأُوا أَيْدِيَكُمُ الْيَوْمَ لِلرَّبِّ، حَتَّى كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ بِابْنِهِ وَبِأَخِيهِ، فَيُعْطِيَكُمُ الْيَوْمَ بَرَكَةً».


30 وَكَانَ فِي الْغَدِ أَنَّ مُوسَى قَالَ لِلشَّعْبِ: «أَنْتُمْ قَدْ أَخْطَأْتُمْ خَطِيَّةً عَظِيمَةً، فَأَصْعَدُ الآنَ إِلَى الرَّبِّ لَعَلِّي أُكَفِّرُ خَطِيَّتَكُمْ». 
31 فَرَجَعَ مُوسَى إِلَى الرَّبِّ، وَقَالَ: «آهِ، قَدْ أَخْطَأَ هذَا الشَّعْبُ خَطِيَّةً عَظِيمَةً وَصَنَعُوا لأَنْفُسِهِمْ آلِهَةً مِنْ ذَهَبٍ. 
32 وَالآنَ إِنْ غَفَرْتَ خَطِيَّتَهُمْ، وَإِلاَّ فَامْحُنِي مِنْ كِتَابِكَ الَّذِي كَتَبْتَ». 
33 فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: «مَنْ أَخْطَأَ إِلَيَّ أَمْحُوهُ مِنْ كِتَابِي. 
34 وَالآنَ اذْهَبِ اهْدِ الشَّعْبَ إِلَى حَيْثُ كَلَّمْتُكَ. هُوَذَا مَلاَكِي يَسِيرُ أَمَامَكَ. وَلكِنْ فِي يَوْمِ افْتِقَادِي أَفْتَقِدُ فِيهِمْ خَطِيَّتَهُمْ». 
35 فَضَرَبَ الرَّبُّ الشَّعْبَ، لأَنَّهُمْ صَنَعُوا الْعِجْلَ الَّذِي صَنَعَهُ هَارُونُ.

الاصحاح الثالث و الثلاثون


1 وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: «اذْهَبِ اصْعَدْ مِنْ هُنَا أَنْتَ وَالشَّعْبُ الَّذِي أَصْعَدْتَهُ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ إِلَى الأَرْضِ الَّتِي حَلَفْتُ لإِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ قَائِلاً: لِنَسْلِكَ أُعْطِيهَا. 
2 وَأَنَا أُرْسِلُ أَمَامَكَ مَلاَكًا، وَأَطْرُدُ الْكَنْعَانِيِّينَ وَالأَمُورِيِّينَ وَالْحِثِّيِّينَ وَالْفِرِزِّيِّينَ وَالْحِوِّيِّينَ وَالْيَبُوسِيِّينَ. 
3 إِلَى أَرْضٍ تَفِيضُ لَبَنًا وَعَسَلاً. فَإِنِّي لاَ أَصْعَدُ فِي وَسَطِكَ لأَنَّكَ شَعْبٌ صُلْبُ الرَّقَبَةُِ، لِئَلاَّ أُفْنِيَكَ فِي الطَّرِيقِ». 
4 فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ الشَّعْبُ هذَا الْكَلاَمَ السُّوءَ نَاحُوا وَلَمْ يَضَعْ أَحَدٌ زِينَتَهُ عَلَيْهِ. 
5 وَكَانَ الرَّبُّ قَدْ قَالَ لِمُوسَى: «قُلْ لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ: أَنْتُمْ شَعْبٌ صُلْبُ الرَّقَبَةُِ. إِنْ صَعِدْتُ لَحْظَةً وَاحِدَةً فِي وَسَطِكُمْ أَفْنَيْتُكُمْ. وَلكِنِ الآنَ اخْلَعْ زِينَتَكَ عَنْكَ فَأَعْلَمَ مَاذَا أَصْنَعُ بِكَ». 
6 فَنَزَعَ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ زِينَتَهُمْ مِنْ جَبَلِ حُورِيبَ.


7 وَأَخَذَ مُوسَى الْخَيْمَةَ وَنَصَبَهَا لَهُ خَارِجَ الْمَحَلَّةِ، بَعِيدًا عَنِ الْمَحَلَّةِ، وَدَعَاهَا «خَيْمَةَ الاجْتِمَاعِ». فَكَانَ كُلُّ مَنْ يَطْلُبُ الرَّبَّ يَخْرُجُ إِلَى خَيْمَةِ الاجْتِمَاعِ الَّتِي خَارِجَ الْمَحَلَّةِ. 
8 وَكَانَ جَمِيعُ الشَّعْبِ إِذَا خَرَجَ مُوسَى إِلَى الْخَيْمَةِ يَقُومُونَ وَيَقِفُونَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ فِي بَابِ خَيْمَتِهِ وَيَنْظُرُونَ وَرَاءَ مُوسَى حَتَّى يَدْخُلَ الْخَيْمَةَ. 
9 وَكَانَ عَمُودُ السَّحَابِ إِذَا دَخَلَ مُوسَى الْخَيْمَةَ، يَنْزِلُ وَيَقِفُ عِنْدَ بَابِ الْخَيْمَةِ. وَيَتَكَلَّمُ الرَّبُّ مَعَ مُوسَى. 
10 فَيَرَى جَمِيعُ الشَّعْبِ عَمُودَ السَّحَابِ، وَاقِفًا عِنْدَ بَابِ الْخَيْمَةِ، وَيَقُومُ كُلُّ الشَّعْبِ وَيَسْجُدُونَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ فِي بَابِ خَيْمَتِهِ. 
11 وَيُكَلِّمُ الرَّبُّ مُوسَى وَجْهًا لِوَجْهٍ، كَمَا يُكَلِّمُ الرَّجُلُ صَاحِبَهُ. وَإِذَا رَجَعَ مُوسَى إِلَى الْمَحَلَّةِ كَانَ خَادِمُهُ يَشُوعُ بْنُ نُونَ الْغُلاَمُ، لاَ يَبْرَحُ مِنْ دَاخِلِ الْخَيْمَةِ.


12 وَقَالَ مُوسَى لِلرَّبِّ: «انْظُرْ. أَنْتَ قَائِلٌ لِي: أَصْعِدْ هذَا الشَّعْبَ، وَأَنْتَ لَمْ تُعَرِّفْنِي مَنْ تُرْسِلُ مَعِي. وَأَنْتَ قَدْ قُلْتَ: عَرَفْتُكَ بِاسْمِكَ، وَوَجَدْتَ أَيْضًا نِعْمَةً فِي عَيْنَيَّ. 
13 فَالآنَ إِنْ كُنْتُ قَدْ وَجَدْتُ نِعْمَةً فِي عَيْنَيْكَ فَعَلِّمْنِي طَرِيقَكَ حَتَّى أَعْرِفَكَ لِكَيْ أَجِدَ نِعْمَةً فِي عَيْنَيْكَ. وَانْظُرْ أَنَّ هذِهِ الأُمَّةَ شَعْبُكَ». 
14 فَقَالَ: «وَجْهِي يَسِيرُ فَأُرِيحُكَ». 
15 فَقَالَ لَهُ: «إِنْ لَمْ يَسِرْ وَجْهُكَ فَلاَ تُصْعِدْنَا مِنْ ههُنَا، 
16 فَإِنَّهُ بِمَاذَا يُعْلَمُ أَنِّي وَجَدْتُ نِعْمَةً فِي عَيْنَيْكَ أَنَا وَشَعْبُكَ؟ أَلَيْسَ بِمَسِيرِكَ مَعَنَا؟ فَنَمْتَازَ أَنَا وَشَعْبُكَ عَنْ جَمِيعِ الشُّعُوبِ الَّذِينَ عَلَى وَجْهِ الأَرْضِ». 
17 فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: «هذَا الأَمْرُ أَيْضًا الَّذِي تَكَلَّمْتَ عَنْهُ أَفْعَلُهُ، لأَنَّكَ وَجَدْتَ نِعْمَةً فِي عَيْنَيَّ، وَعَرَفْتُكَ بِاسْمِكَ».


18 فَقَالَ: «أَرِنِي مَجْدَكَ». 
19 فَقَالَ: «أُجِيزُ كُلَّ جُودَتِي قُدَّامَكَ. وَأُنَادِي بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ قُدَّامَكَ. وَأَتَرَاءَفُ عَلَى مَنْ أَتَرَاءَفُ، وَأَرْحَمُ مَنْ أَرْحَمُ». 
20 وَقَالَ: «لاَ تَقْدِرُ أَنْ تَرَى وَجْهِي، لأَنَّ الإِنْسَانَ لاَ يَرَانِي وَيَعِيشُ». 
21 وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ: «هُوَذَا عِنْدِي مَكَانٌ، فَتَقِفُ عَلَى الصَّخْرَةِ. 
22 وَيَكُونُ مَتَى اجْتَازَ مَجْدِي، أَنِّي أَضَعُكَ فِي نُقْرَةٍ مِنَ الصَّخْرَةِ، وَأَسْتُرُكَ بِيَدِي حَتَّى أَجْتَازَ. 
23 ثُمَّ أَرْفَعُ يَدِي فَتَنْظُرُ وَرَائِي، وَأَمَّا وَجْهِي فَلاَ يُرَى».

الاصحاح الرابع و الثلاثون


1 ثُمَّ قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: «انْحَتْ لَكَ لَوْحَيْنِ مِنْ حَجَرٍ مِثْلَ الأَوَّلَيْنِ، فَأَكْتُبَ أَنَا عَلَى اللَّوْحَيْنِ الْكَلِمَاتِ الَّتِي كَانَتْ عَلَى اللَّوْحَيْنِ الأَوَّلَيْنِ اللَّذَيْنِ كَسَرْتَهُمَا. 
2 وَكُنْ مُسْتَعِدًّا لِلصَّبَاحِ. وَاصْعَدْ فِي الصَّبَاحِ إِلَى جَبَلِ سِينَاءَ، وَقِفْ عِنْدِي هُنَاكَ عَلَى رَأْسِ الْجَبَلِ. 
3 وَلاَ يَصْعَدْ أَحَدٌ مَعَكَ، وَأَيْضًا لاَ يُرَ أَحَدٌ فِي كُلِّ الْجَبَلِ. الْغَنَمُ أَيْضًا وَالْبَقَرُ لاَ تَرْعَ إِلَى جِهَةِ ذلِكَ الْجَبَلِ». 
4 فَنَحَتَ لَوْحَيْنِ مِنْ حَجَرٍ كَالأَوَّلَيْنِ. وَبَكَّرَ مُوسَى فِي الصَّبَاحِ وَصَعِدَ إِلَى جَبَلِ سِينَاءَ كَمَا أَمَرَهُ الرَّبُّ، وَأَخَذَ فِي يَدِهِ لَوْحَيِ الْحَجَرِ.


5 فَنَزَلَ الرَّبُّ فِي السَّحَابِ، فَوَقَفَ عِنْدَهُ هُنَاكَ وَنَادَى بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ. 
6 فَاجْتَازَ الرَّبُّ قُدَّامَهُ، وَنَادَى الرَّبُّ: «الرَّبُّ إِلهٌ رَحِيمٌ وَرَؤُوفٌ، بَطِيءُ الْغَضَبِ وَكَثِيرُ الإِحْسَانِ وَالْوَفَاءِ. 
7 حَافِظُ الإِحْسَانِ إِلَى أُلُوفٍ. غَافِرُ الإِثْمِ وَالْمَعْصِيَةِ وَالْخَطِيَّةِ. وَلكِنَّهُ لَنْ يُبْرِئَ إِبْرَاءً. مُفْتَقِدٌ إِثْمَ الآبَاءِ فِي الأَبْنَاءِ، وَفِي أَبْنَاءِ الأَبْنَاءِ، فِي الْجِيلِ الثَّالِثِ وَالرَّابعِ». 
8 فَأَسْرَعَ مُوسَى وَخَرَّ إِلَى الأَرْضِ وَسَجَدَ. 
9 وَقَالَ: «إِنْ وَجَدْتُ نِعْمَةً فِي عَيْنَيْكَ أَيُّهَا السَّيِّدُ فَلْيَسِرِ السَّيِّدُ فِي وَسَطِنَا، فَإِنَّهُ شَعْبٌ صُلْبُ الرَّقَبَةُِ. وَاغْفِرْ إِثْمَنَا وَخَطِيَّتَنَا وَاتَّخِذْنَا مُلْكًا». 
10 فَقَالَ: «هَا أَنَا قَاطِعٌ عَهْدًا. قُدَّامَ جَمِيعِ شَعْبِكَ أَفْعَلُ عَجَائِبَ لَمْ تُخْلَقْ فِي كُلِّ الأَرْضِ وَفِي جَمِيعِ الأُمَمِ، فَيَرَى جَمِيعُ الشَّعْبِ الَّذِي أَنْتَ فِي وَسَطِهِ فِعْلَ الرَّبِّ. إِنَّ الَّذِي أَنَا فَاعِلُهُ مَعَكَ رَهِيبٌ.


11 «اِحْفَظْ مَا أَنَا مُوصِيكَ الْيَوْمَ. هَا أَنَا طَارِدٌ مِنْ قُدَّامِكَ الأَمُورِيِّينَ وَالْكَنْعَانِيِّينَ وَالْحِثِّيِّينَ وَالْفِرِزِّيِّينَ وَالْحِوِّيِّينَ وَالْيَبُوسِيِّينَ. 
12 اِحْتَرِزْ مِنْ أَنْ تَقْطَعَ عَهْدًا مَعَ سُكَّانِ الأَرْضِ الَّتِي أَنْتَ آتٍ إِلَيْهَا لِئَلاَّ يَصِيرُوا فَخًّا فِي وَسَطِكَ، 
13 بَلْ تَهْدِمُونَ مَذَابِحَهُمْ، وَتُكَسِّرُونَ أَنْصَابَهُمْ، وَتَقْطَعُونَ سَوَارِيَهُمْ. 
14 فَإِنَّكَ لاَ تَسْجُدُ لإِلهٍ آخَرَ، لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ اسْمُهُ غَيُورٌ. إِلهٌ غَيُورٌ هُوَ. 
15 اِحْتَرِزْ مِنْ أَنْ تَقْطَعَ عَهْدًا مَعَ سُكَّانِ الأَرْضِ، فَيَزْنُونَ وَرَاءَ آلِهَتِهِمْ وَيَذْبَحُونَ لآلِهَتِهِمْ، فَتُدْعَى وَتَأْكُلُ مِنْ ذَبِيحَتِهِمْ، 
16 وَتَأْخُذُ مِنْ بَنَاتِهِمْ لِبَنِيكَ، فَتَزْنِي بَنَاتُهُمْ وَرَاءَ آلِهَتِهِنَّ، وَيَجْعَلْنَ بَنِيكَ يَزْنُونَ وَرَاءَ آلِهَتِهِنَّ.


17 «لاَ تَصْنَعْ لِنَفْسِكَ آلِهَةً مَسْبُوكَةً. 
18 تَحْفَظُ عِيدَ الْفَطِيرِ. سَبْعَةَ أَيَّامٍ تَأْكُلُ فَطِيرًا كَمَا أَمَرْتُكَ فِي وَقْتِ شَهْرِ أَبِيبَ، لأَنَّكَ فِي شَهْرِ أَبِيبَ خَرَجْتَ مِنْ مِصْرَ. 
19 لِي كُلُّ فَاتِحِ رَحِمٍ، وَكُلُّ مَا يُولَدُ ذَكَرًا مِنْ مَوَاشِيكَ بِكْرًا مِنْ ثَوْرٍ وَشَاةٍ. 
20 وَأَمَّا بِكْرُ الْحِمَارِ فَتَفْدِيهِ بِشَاةٍ، وَإِنْ لَمْ تَفْدِهِ تَكْسِرُ عُنُقَهُ. كُلُّ بِكْرٍ مِنْ بَنِيكَ تَفْدِيهِ، وَلاَ يَظْهَرُوا أَمَامِي فَارِغِينَ. 
21 سِتَّةَ أَيَّامٍ تَعْمَلُ، وَأَمَّا الْيَوْمُ السَّابِعُ فَتَسْتَرِيحُ فِيهِ. فِي الْفَلاَحَةِ وَفِي الْحَصَادِ تَسْتَرِيحُ. 
22 وَتَصْنَعُ لِنَفْسِكَ عِيدَ الأَسَابِيعِ أَبْكَارِ حِصَادِ الْحِنْطَةِ. وَعِيدَ الْجَمْعِ فِي آخِرِ السَّنَةِ. 
23 ثَلاَثَ مَرَّاتٍ فِي السَّنَةِ يَظْهَرُ جَمِيعُ ذُكُورِكَ أَمَامَ السَّيِّدِ الرَّبِّ إِلهِ إِسْرَائِيلَ. 
24 فَإِنِّي أَطْرُدُ الأُمَمَ مِنْ قُدَّامِكَ وَأُوَسِّعُ تُخُومَكَ، وَلاَ يَشْتَهِي أَحَدٌ أَرْضَكَ حِينَ تَصْعَدُ لِتَظْهَرَ أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ ثَلاَثَ مَرَّاتٍ فِي السَّنَةِ. 
25 لاَ تَذْبَحْ عَلَى خَمِيرٍ دَمَ ذَبِيحَتِي، وَلاَ تَبِتْ إِلَى الْغَدِ ذَبِيحَةُ عِيدِ الْفِصْحِ. 
26 أَوَّلُ أَبْكَارِ أَرْضِكَ تُحْضِرُهُ إِلَى بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ. لاَ تَطْبُخْ جَدْيًا بِلَبَنِ أُمِّهِ».


27 وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: «اكْتُبْ لِنَفْسِكَ هذِهِ الْكَلِمَاتِ، لأَنَّنِي بِحَسَبِ هذِهِ الْكَلِمَاتِ قَطَعْتُ عَهْدًا مَعَكَ وَمَعَ إِسْرَائِيلَ». 
28 وَكَانَ هُنَاكَ عِنْدَ الرَّبِّ أَرْبَعِينَ نَهَارًا وَأَرْبَعِينَ لَيْلَةً، لَمْ يَأْكُلْ خُبْزًا وَلَمْ يَشْرَبْ مَاءً. فَكَتَبَ عَلَى اللَّوْحَيْنِ كَلِمَاتِ الْعَهْدِ، الْكَلِمَاتِ الْعَشَرَ.


29 وَكَانَ لَمَّا نَزَلَ مُوسَى مِنْ جَبَلِ سِينَاءَ وَلَوْحَا الشَّهَادَةِ فِي يَدِ مُوسَى، عِنْدَ نُزُولِهِ مِنَ الْجَبَلِ، أَنَّ مُوسَى لَمْ يَعْلَمْ أَنَّ جِلْدَ وَجْهِهِ صَارَ يَلْمَعُ فِي كَلاَمِهِ مَعَهُ. 
30 فَنَظَرَ هَارُونُ وَجَمِيعُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ مُوسَى وَإِذَا جِلْدُ وَجْهِهِ يَلْمَعُ، فَخَافُوا أَنْ يَقْتَرِبُوا إِلَيْهِ. 
31 فَدَعَاهُمْ مُوسَى. فَرَجَعَ إِلَيْهِ هَارُونُ وَجَمِيعُ الرُّؤَسَاءِ فِي الْجَمَاعَةِ، فَكَلَّمَهُمْ مُوسَى. 
32 وَبَعْدَ ذلِكَ اقْتَرَبَ جَمِيعُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ، فَأَوْصَاهُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا تَكَلَّمَ بِهِ الرَّبُّ مَعَهُ فِي جَبَلِ سِينَاءَ. 
33 وَلَمَّا فَرَغَ مُوسَى مِنَ الْكَلاَمِ مَعَهُمْ، جَعَلَ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ بُرْقُعًا. 
34 وَكَانَ مُوسَى عِنْدَ دُخُولِهِ أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ لِيَتَكَلَّمَ مَعَهُ يَنْزِعُ الْبُرْقُعَ حَتَّى يَخْرُجَ، ثُمَّ يَخْرُجُ وَيُكَلِّمُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ بِمَا يُوصَى. 
35 فَإِذَا رَأَى بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ وَجْهَ مُوسَى أَنَّ جِلْدَهُ يَلْمَعُ كَانَ مُوسَى يَرُدُّ الْبُرْقُعَ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ حَتَّى يَدْخُلَ لِيَتَكَلَّمَ مَعَهُ.

الاصحاح الخامس و الثلاثون


1 وَجَمَعَ مُوسَى كُلَّ جَمَاعَةِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «هذِهِ هِيَ الْكَلِمَاتُ الَّتِي أَمَرَ الرَّبُّ أَنْ تُصْنَعَ: 
2 سِتَّةَ أَيَّامٍ يُعْمَلُ عَمَلٌ، وَأَمَّا الْيَوْمُ الْسَّابِعُ فَفِيهِ يَكُونُ لَكُمْ سَبْتُ عُطْلَةٍ مُقَدَّسٌ لِلرَّبِّ. كُلُّ مَنْ يَعْمَلُ فِيهِ عَمَلاً يُقْتَلُ. 
3 لاَ تُشْعِلُوا نَارًا فِي جَمِيعِ مَسَاكِنِكُمْ يَوْمَ السَّبْتِ».


4 وَكَلَّمَ مُوسَى كُلَّ جَمَاعَةِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ قَائِلاً: «هذَا هُوَ الشَّيْءُ الَّذِي أَمَرَ بِهِ الرَّبُّ قَائِلاً: 
5 خُذُوا مِنْ عِنْدِكُمْ تَقْدِمَةً لِلرَّبِّ. كُلُّ مَنْ قَلْبُهُ سَمُوحٌ فَلْيَأْتِ بِتَقْدِمَةِ الرَّبِّ: ذَهَبًا وَفِضَّةً وَنُحَاسًا، 
6 وَأَسْمَانْجُونِيًّا وَأُرْجُوَانًا وَقِرْمِزًا وَبُوصًا وَشَعْرَ مِعْزًى، 
7 وَجُلُودَ كِبَاشٍ مُحَمَّرَةً وَجُلُودَ تُخَسٍ وَخَشَبَ سَنْطٍ، 
8 وَزَيْتًا لِلضَّوْءِ وَأَطْيَابًا لِدُهْنِ الْمَسْحَةِ وَلِلْبَخُورِ الْعَطِرِ، 
9 وَحِجَارَةَ جَزْعٍ وَحِجَارَةَ تَرْصِيعٍ لِلرِّدَاءِ وَالصُّدْرَةِ. 
10 وَكُلُّ حَكِيمِ الْقَلْبِ بَيْنَكُمْ فَلْيَأْتِ وَيَصْنَعْ كُلَّ مَا أَمَرَ بِهِ الرَّبُّ: 
11 الْمَسْكَنَ وَخَيْمَتَهُ وَغِطَاءَهُ وَأَشِظَّتَهُ وَأَلْوَاحَهُ وَعَوَارِضَهُ وَأَعْمِدَتَهُ وَقَوَاعِدَهُ، 
12 وَالتَّابُوتَ وَعَصَوَيْهِ، وَالْغِطَاءَ وَحِجَابَ السَّجْفِ، 
13 وَالْمَائِدَةَ وَعَصَوَيْهَا وَكُلَّ آنِيَتِهَا، وَخُبْزَ الْوُجُوهِ، 
14 وَمَنَارَةَ الضَّوْءِ وَآنِيَتَهَا وَسُرُجَهَا وَزَيْتَ الضَّوْءِ، 
15 وَمَذْبَحَ الْبَخُورِ وَعَصَوَيْهِ، وَدُهْنَ الْمَسْحَةِ وَالْبَخُورَ الْعَطِرَ، وَسَجْفَ الْبَابِ لِمَدْخَلِ الْمَسْكَنِ، 
16 وَمَذْبَحَ الْمُحْرَقَةِ وَشُبَّاكَةَ النُّحَاسِ الَّتِي لَهُ وَعَصَوَيْهِ وَكُلَّ آنِيَتِهِ، وَالْمِرْحَضَةَ وَقَاعِدَتَهَا، 
17 وَأَسْتَارَ الدَّارِ وَأَعْمِدَتَهَا وَقَوَاعِدَهَا، وَسَجْفَ بَابِ الدَّارِ، 
18 وَأَوْتَادَ الْمَسْكَنِ، وَأَوْتَادَ الدَّارِ وَأَطْنَابَهَا، 
19 وَالثِّيَابَ الْمَنْسُوجَةَ لِلْخِدْمَةِ فِي الْمَقْدِسِ، وَالثِّيَابَ الْمُقَدَّسَةَ لِهَارُونَ الْكَاهِنِ، وَثِيَابَ بَنِيهِ لِلْكَهَانَةِ».


20 فَخَرَجَ كُلُّ جَمَاعَةِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ مِنْ قُدَّامِ مُوسَى، 
21 ثُمَّ جَاءَ كُلُّ مَنْ أَنْهَضَهُ قَلْبُهُ، وَكُلُّ مَنْ سَمَّحَتْهُ رُوحُهُ. جَاءُوا بِتَقْدِمَةِ الرَّبِّ لِعَمَلِ خَيْمَةِ الاجْتِمَاعِ وَلِكُلِّ خِدْمَتِهَا وَلِلثِّيَابِ الْمُقَدَّسَةِ. 
22 وَجَاءَ الرِّجَالُ مَعَ النِّسَاءِ، كُلُّ سَمُوحِ الْقَلْبِ،جَاءَ بِخَزَائِمَ وَأَقْرَاطٍ وَخَوَاتِمَ وَقَلاَئِدِ، كُلِّ مَتَاعٍ مِنَ الذَّهَبِ. وَكُلُّ مَنْ قَدَّمَ تَقْدِمَةَ ذَهَبٍ لِلرَّبِّ. 
23 وَكُلُّ مَنْ وُجِدَ عِنْدَهُ أَسْمَانْجُونِيٌّ وَأُرْجُوانٌ وَقِرْمِزٌ وَبُوصٌ وَشَعْرُ مِعْزىً وَجُلُودُ كِبَاشٍ مُحَمَّرَةٌ وَجُلُودُ تُخَسٍ، جَاءَ بِهَا. 
24 كُلُّ مَنْ قَدَّمَ تَقْدِمَةَ فِضَّةٍ وَنُحَاسٍ جَاءَ بِتَقْدِمَةِ الرَّبِّ. وَكُلُّ مَنْ وُجِدَ عِنْدَهُ خَشَبُ سَنْطٍ لِصَنْعَةٍ مَا مِنَ الْعَمَلِ جَاءَ بِهِ. 
25 وَكُلُّ النِّسَاءِ الْحَكِيمَاتِ الْقَلْبِ غَزَلْنَ بِأَيْدِيهِنَّ وَجِئْنَ مِنَ الْغَزْلِ بِالأَسْمَانْجُونِيِّ وَالأُرْجُوَانِ وَالْقِرْمِزِ وَالْبُوصِ. 
26 وَكُلُّ النِّسَاءِ اللَّوَاتِي أَنْهَضَتْهُنَّ قُلُوبُهُنَّ بِالْحِكْمَةِ غَزَلْنَ شَعْرَ الْمِعْزَى. 
27 وَالرُّؤَسَاءُ جَاءُوا بِحِجَارَةِ الْجَزْعِ وَحِجَارَةِ التَّرْصِيعِ لِلرِّدَاءِ وَالصُّدْرَةِ، 
28 وَبِالطِّيبِ وَالزَّيْتِ لِلضَّوْءِ وَلِدُهْنِ الْمَسْحَةِ وَلِلْبَخُورِ الْعَطِرِ. 
29 بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ، جَمِيعُ الرِّجَالِ وَالنِّسَاءِ الَّذِينَ سَمَّحَتْهُمْ قُلُوبُهُمْ أَنْ يَأْتُوا بِشَيْءٍ لِكُلِّ الْعَمَلِ الَّذِي أَمَرَ الرَّبُّ أَنْ يُصْنَعَ عَلَى يَدِ مُوسَى، جَاءُوا بِهِ تَبَرُّعًا إِلَى الرَّبِّ.


30 وَقَالَ مُوسَى لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ: «انْظُرُوا. قَدْ دَعَا الرَّبُّ بَصَلْئِيلَ بْنَ أُورِي بْنَ حُورَ مِنْ سِبْطِ يَهُوذَا بِاسْمِهِ، 
31 وَمَلأَهُ مِنْ رُوحِ اللهِ بِالْحِكْمَةِ وَالْفَهْمِ وَالْمَعْرِفَةِ وَكُلِّ صَنْعَةٍ، 
32 وَلاخْتِرَاعِ مُخْتَرَعَاتٍ، لِيَعْمَلَ فِي الذَّهَبِ وَالْفِضَّةِ وَالنُّحَاسِ، 
33 وَنَقْشِ حِجَارَةٍ لِلتَّرْصِيعِ، وَنِجَارَةِ الْخَشَبِ، لِيَعْمَلَ فِي كُلِّ صَنْعَةٍ مِنَ الْمُخْتَرَعَاتِ. 
34 وَجَعَلَ فِي قَلْبِهِ أَنْ يُعَلِّمَ هُوَ وَأُهُولِيآبُ بْنَ أَخِيسَامَاكَ مِنْ سِبْطِ دَانَ. 
35 قَدْ مَلأَهُمَا حِكْمَةَ قَلْبٍ لِيَصْنَعَا كُلَّ عَمَلِ النَّقَّاشِ وَالْحَائِكِ الْحَاذِقِ وَالطَّرَّازِ فِي الأَسْمَانْجُونِيِّ وَالأُرْجُوَانِ وَالْقِرْمِزِ وَالْبُوصِ وَكُلَّ عَمَلِ النَّسَّاجِ. صَانِعِي كُلِّ صَنْعَةٍ وَمُخْتَرِعِي الْمُخْتَرَعَاتِ.

الاصحاح السادس و الثلاثون


1 «فَيَعْمَلُ بَصَلْئِيلُ وَأُهُولِيآبُ وَكُلُّ إِنْسَانٍ حَكِيمِ الْقَلْبِ، قَدْ جَعَلَ فِيهِ الرَّبُّ حِكْمَةً وَفَهْمًا لِيَعْرِفَ أَنْ يَصْنَعَ صَنْعَةً مَا مِنْ عَمَلِ الْمَقْدِسِ، بِحَسَبِ كُلِّ مَا أَمَرَ الرَّبُّ».


2 فَدَعَا مُوسَى بَصَلْئِيلَ وَأُهُولِيآبَ وَكُلَّ رَجُل حَكِيمِ الْقَلْبِ، قَدْ جَعَلَ الرَّبُّ حِكْمَةً فِي قَلْبِهِ، كُلَّ مَنْ أَنْهَضَهُ قَلْبُهُ أَنْ يَتَقَدَّمَ إِلَى الْعَمَلِ لِيَصْنَعَهُ. 
3 فَأَخَذُوا مِنْ قُدَّامِ مُوسَى كُلَّ التَّقْدِمَةِ الَّتِي جَاءَ بِهَا بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ لِصَنْعَةِ عَمَلِ الْمَقْدِسِ لِكَيْ يَصْنَعُوهُ. وَهُمْ جَاءُوا إِلَيْهِ أَيْضًا بِشَيْءٍ تَبَرُّعًا كُلَّ صَبَاحٍ. 
4 فَجَاءَ كُلُّ الْحُكَمَاءِ الصَّانِعِينَ كُلَّ عَمَلِ الْمَقْدِسِ، كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْ عَمَلِهِ الَّذِي هُمْ يَصْنَعُونَهُ. 
5 وَكَلَّمُوا مُوسَى قَائِلِينَ: «يَجِيءُ الشَّعْبُ بِكَثِيرٍ فَوْقَ حَاجَةِ الْعَمَلِ لِلصَّنْعَةِ الَّتِي أَمَرَ الرَّبُّ بِصُنْعِهَا». 
6 فَأَمَرَ مُوسَى أَنْ يُنْفِذُوا صَوْتًا فِي الْمَحَلَّةِ قَائِلِينَ: «لاَ يَصْنَعْ رَجُلٌ أَوِ امْرَأَةٌ عَمَلاً أَيْضًا لِتَقْدِمَةِ الْمَقْدِسِ». فَامْتَنَعَ الشَّعْبُ عَنِ الْجَلَبِ. 
7 وَالْمَوَادُّ كَانَتْ كِفَايَتَهُمْ لِكُلِّ الْعَمَلِ لِيَصْنَعُوهُ وَأَكْثَرَ.


8 فَصَنَعُوا كُلُّ حَكِيمِ قَلْبٍ مِنْ صَانِعِي الْعَمَلِ الْمَسْكَنَ عَشَرَ شُقَق مِنْ بُوصٍ مَبْرُومٍ وَأَسْمَانْجُونِيٍّ وَأُرْجُوانٍ وَقِرْمِزٍ بِكَرُوبِيمَ، صَنْعَةَ حَائِكٍ حَاذِق صَنَعَهَا. 
9 طُولُ الشُّقَّةِ الْوَاحِدَةِ ثَمَانٍ وَعِشْرُونَ ذِرَاعًا، وَعَرْضُ الشُّقَّةِ الْوَاحِدَةِ أَرْبَعُ أَذْرُعٍ. قِيَاسًا وَاحِدًا لِجَمِيعِ الشُّقَقِ. 
10 وَوَصَلَ خَمْسًا مِنَ الشُّقَقِ بَعْضَهَا بِبَعْضٍ. وَوَصَلَ خَمْسًا مِنَ الشُّقَقِ بَعْضَهَا بِبَعْضٍ. 
11 وَصَنَعَ عُرًى مِنْ أَسْمَانْجُونِيٍّ عَلَى حَاشِيَةِ الشُّقَّةِ الْوَاحِدَةِ فِي الطَّرَفِ مِنَ الْمُوَصَّلِ الْوَاحِدِ. كَذلِكَ صَنَعَ فِي حَاشِيَةِ الشُّقَّةِ الطَّرَفِيَّةِ مِنَ الْمُوَصَّلِ الثَّانِي. 
12 خَمْسِينَ عُرْوَةً صَنَعَ فِي الشُّقَّةِ الْوَاحِدَةِ، وَخَمْسِينَ عُرْوَةً صَنَعَ فِي طَرَفِ الشُّقَّةِ الَّذِي فِي الْمُوَصَّلِ الثَّانِي. مُقَابِلَةً كَانَتِ الْعُرَى بَعْضُهَا لِبَعْضٍ. 
13 وَصَنَعَ خَمْسِينَ شِظَاظًا مِنْ ذَهَبٍ، وَوَصَلَ الشُّقَّتَيْنِ بَعْضَهُمَا بِبَعْضٍ بِالأَشِظَّةِ، فَصَارَ الْمَسْكَنُ وَاحِدًا.


14 وَصَنَعَ شُقَقًا مِنْ شَعْرِ مِعْزًى خَيْمَةً فَوْقَ الْمَسْكَنِ. إِحْدَى عَشْرَةَ شُقَّةً صَنَعَهَا. 
15 طُولُ الشُّقَّةِ الْوَاحِدَةِ ثَلاَثُونَ ذِرَاعًا، وَعَرْضُ الشُّقَّةِ الْوَاحِدَةِ أَرْبَعُ أَذْرُعٍ. قِيَاسًا وَاحِدًا لِلإِحْدَى عَشْرَةَ شُقَّةً. 
16 وَوَصَلَ خَمْسًا مِنَ الشُّقَقِ وَحْدَهَا، وَسِتًّا مِنَ الشُّقَقِ وَحْدَهَا. 
17 وَصَنَعَ خَمْسِينَ عُرْوَةً عَلَى حَاشِيَةِ الشُّقَّةِ الطَّرَفِيَّةِ مِنَ الْمُوَصَّلِ الْوَاحِدِ. وَصَنَعَ خَمْسِينَ عُرْوَةً عَلَى حَاشِيَةِ الشُّقَّةِ الْمُوَصَّلَةِ الثَّانِيَةِ. 
18 وَصَنَعَ خَمْسِينَ شِظَاظًا مِنْ نُحَاسٍ لِيَصِلَ الْخَيْمَةَ لِتَصِيرَ وَاحِدَةً. 
19 وَصَنَعَ غِطَاءً لِلْخَيْمَةِ مِنْ جُلُودِ كِبَاشٍ مُحَمَّرَةً، وَغِطَاءً مِنْ جُلُودِ تُخَسٍ مِنْ فَوْقُ.


20 وَصَنَعَ الأَلْوَاحَ لِلْمَسْكَنِ مِنْ خَشَبِ السَّنْطِ قَائِمَةً. 
21 طُولُ اللَّوْحِ عَشْرُ أَذْرُعٍ، وَعَرْضُ اللَّوْحِ الْوَاحِدِ ذِرَاعٌ وَنِصْفٌ. 
22 وَلِلَّوْحِ الْوَاحِدِ رِجْلاَنِ، مَقْرُونَةٌ إِحْدَاهُمَا بِالأُخْرَى. هكَذَا صَنَعَ لِجَمِيعِ أَلْوَاحِ الْمَسْكَنِ. 
23 وَصَنَعَ الأَلْوَاحَ لِلْمَسْكَنِ عِشْرِينَ لَوْحًا إِلَى جِهَةِ الْجَنُوبِ نَحْوَ التَّيْمَنِ. 
24 وَصَنَعَ أَرْبَعِينَ قَاعِدَةً مِنْ فِضَّةٍ تَحْتَ الْعِشْرِينَ لَوْحًا، تَحْتَ اللَّوْحِ الْوَاحِدِ قَاعِدَتَانِ لِرِجْلَيْهِ، وَتَحْتَ اللَّوْحِ الْوَاحِدِ قَاعِدَتَانِ لِرِجْلَيْهِ. 
25 وَلِجَانِبِ الْمَسْكَنِ الثَّانِي إِلَى جِهَةِ الشِّمَالِ صَنَعَ عِشْرِينَ لَوْحًا، 
26 وَأَرْبَعِينَ قَاعِدَةً لَهَا مِنْ فِضَّةٍ. تَحْتَ اللَّوْحِ الْوَاحِدِ قَاعِدَتَانِ، وَتَحْتَ اللَّوْحِ الْوَاحِدِ قَاعِدَتَانِ. 
27 وَلِمُؤَخَّرِ الْمَسْكَنِ نَحْوَ الْغَرْبِ صَنَعَ سِتَّةَ أَلْوَاحٍ. 
28 وَصَنَعَ لَوْحَيْنِ لِزَاوِيَتَيِ الْمَسْكَنِ فِي الْمُؤَخَّرِ. 
29 وَكَانَا مُزْدَوِجَيْنِ مِنْ أَسْفَلُ، وَعَلَى سَوَاءٍ كَانَا مُزْدَوِجَيْنِ إِلَى رَأْسِهِ إِلَى الْحَلْقَةِ الْوَاحِدَةِ. هكَذَا صَنَعَ لِكِلْتَيْهِمَا، لِكِلْتَا الزَّاوِيَتَيْنِ. 
30 فَكَانَتْ ثَمَانِيَةَ أَلْوَاحٍ وَقَوَاعِدُهَا مِنْ فِضَّةٍ سِتَّ عَشْرَةَ قَاعِدَةً. قَاعِدَتَيْنِ قَاعِدَتَيْنِ تَحْتَ اللَّوْحِ الْوَاحِدِ.


31 وَصَنَعَ عَوَارِضَ مِنْ خَشَبِ السَّنْطِ، خَمْسًا لأَلْوَاحِ جَانِبِ الْمَسْكَنِ الْوَاحِدِ، 
32 وَخَمْسَ عَوَارِضَ لأَلْوَاحِ جَانِبِ الْمَسْكَنِ الثَّانِي، وَخَمْسَ عَوَارِضَ لأَلْوَاحِ الْمَسْكَنِ فِي الْمُؤَخَّرِ نَحْوَ الْغَرْبِ. 
33 وَصَنَعَ الْعَارِضَةَ الْوُسْطَى لِتَنْفُذَ فِي وَسَطِ الأَلْوَاحِ مِنَ الطَّرَفِ إِلَى الطَّرَفِ. 
34 وَغَشَّى الأَلْوَاحَ بِذَهَبٍ. وَصَنَعَ حَلَقَاتِهَا مِنْ ذَهَبٍ بُيُوتًا لِلْعَوَارِضِ، وَغَشَّى الْعَوَارِضَ بِذَهَبٍ.


35 وَصَنَعَ الْحِجَابَ مِنْ أَسْمَانْجُونِيٍّ وَأُرْجُوَانٍ وَقِرْمِزٍ وَبُوصٍ مَبْرُومٍ. صَنْعَةَ حَائِكٍ حَاذِق صَنَعَهُ بِكَرُوبِيمَ. 
36 وَصَنَعَ لَهُ أَرْبَعَةَ أَعْمِدَةٍ مِنْ سَنْطٍ، وَغَشَّاهَا بِذَهَبٍ. رُزَزُهَا مِنْ ذَهَبٍ. وَسَبَكَ لَهَا أَرْبَعَ قَوَاعِدَ مِنْ فِضَّةٍ.


37 وَصَنَعَ سَجْفًا لِمَدْخَلِ الْخَيْمَةِ مِنْ أَسْمَانْجُونِيٍّ وَأُرْجُوَانٍ وَقِرْمِزٍ وَبُوصٍ مَبْرُومٍ صَنْعَةَ الطَّرَّازِ. 
38 وَأَعْمِدَتَهُ خَمْسَةً وَرُزَزَهَا. وَغَشَّى رُؤُوسَهَا وَقُضْبَانَهَا بِذَهَبٍ، وَقَوَاعِدَهَا خَمْسًا مِنْ نُحَاسٍ.

الاصحاح السابع و الثلاثون

1 وَصَنَعَ بَصَلْئِيلُ التَّابُوتَ مِنْ خَشَبِ السَّنْطِ، طُولُهُ ذِرَاعَانِ وَنِصْفٌ، وَعَرْضُهُ ذِرَاعٌ وَنِصْفٌ، وَارْتِفَاعُهُ ذِرَاعٌ وَنِصْفٌ. 
2 وَغَشَّاهُ بِذَهَبٍ نَقِيٍّ مِنْ دَاخِل وَمِنْ خَارِجٍ. وَصَنَعَ لَهُ إِكْلِيلاً مِنْ ذَهَبٍ حَوَالَيْهِ. 
3 وَسَبَكَ لَهُ أَرْبَعَ حَلَقَاتٍ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ عَلَى أَرْبَعِ قَوَائِمِهِ. عَلَى جَانِبِهِ الْوَاحِدِ حَلْقَتَانِ، وَعَلَى جَانِبِهِ الثَّانِي حَلْقَتَانِ. 
4 وَصَنَعَ عَصَوَيْنِ مِنْ خَشَبِ السَّنْطِ وَغَشَّاهُمَا بِذَهَبٍ. 
5 وَأَدْخَلَ الْعَصَوَيْنِ فِي الْحَلَقَاتِ عَلَى جَانِبَيِ التَّابُوتِ، لِحَمْلِ التَّابُوتِ.


6 وَصَنَعَ غِطَاءً مِنْ ذَهَبٍ نَقِيٍّ، طُولُهُ ذِرَاعَانِ وَنِصْفٌ، وَعَرْضُهُ ذِرَاعٌ وَنِصْفٌ. 
7 وَصَنَعَ كَرُوبَيْنِ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ صَنْعَةَ الْخِرَاطَةِ، صَنَعَهُمَا عَلَى طَرَفَيِ الْغِطَاءِ. 
8 كَرُوبًا وَاحِدًا عَلَى الطَّرَفِ مِنْ هُنَا، وَكَرُوبًا وَاحِدًا عَلَى الطَّرَفِ مِنْ هُنَاكَ. مِنَ الْغِطَاءِ صَنَعَ الْكَرُوبَيْنِ عَلَى طَرَفَيْهِ. 
9 وَكَانَ الْكَرُوبَانِ بَاسِطَيْنِ أَجْنِحَتَهُمَا إِلَى فَوْقُ، مُظَلِّلَيْنِ بِأَجْنِحَتِهِمَا فَوْقَ الْغِطَاءِ، وَوَجْهَاهُمَا كُلُّ الْوَاحِدِ إِلَى الآخَرِ. نَحْوَ الْغِطَاءِ كَانَ وَجْهَا الْكَرُوبَيْنِ.


10 وَصَنَعَ الْمَائِدَةَ مِنْ خَشَبِ السَّنْطِ، طُولُهَا ذِرَاعَانِ، وَعَرْضُهَا ذِرَاعٌ، وَارْتِفَاعُهَا ذِرَاعٌ وَنِصْفٌ. 
11 وَغَشَّاهَا بِذَهَبٍ نَقِيٍّ، وَصَنَعَ لَهَا إِكْلِيلاً مِنْ ذَهَبٍ حَوَالَيْهَا. 
12 وَصَنَعَ لَهَا حَاجِبًا عَلَى شِبْرٍ حَوَالَيْهَا، وَصَنَعَ لِحَاجِبِهَا إِكْلِيلاً مِنْ ذَهَبٍ حَوَالَيْهَا. 
13 وَسَبَكَ لَهَا أَرْبَعَ حَلَقَاتٍ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ، وَجَعَلَ الْحَلَقَاتِ عَلَى الزَّوَايَا الأَرْبَعِ الَّتِي لِقَوَائِمِهَا الأَرْبَعِ. 
14 عِنْدَ الْحَاجِبِ كَانَتِ الْحَلَقَاتُ بُيُوتًا لِلْعَصَوَيْنِ لِحَمْلِ الْمَائِدَةِ. 
15 وَصَنَعَ الْعَصَوَيْنِ مِنْ خَشَبِ السَّنْطِ، وَغَشَّاهُمَا بِذَهَبٍ لِحَمْلِ الْمَائِدَةِ. 
16 وَصَنَعَ الأَوَانِيَ الَّتِي عَلَى الْمَائِدَةِ، صِحَافَهَا وَصُحُونَهَا وَجَامَاتِهَا وَكَأْسَاتِهَا الَّتِي يُسْكَبُ بِهَا مِنْ ذَهَبٍ نَقِيٍّ.


17 وَصَنَعَ الْمَنَارَةَ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ نَقِيٍّ. صَنْعَةَ الْخِرَاطَةِ صَنَعَ الْمَنَارَةَ، قَاعِدَتَهَا وَسَاقَهَا. كَانَتْ كَأْسَاتُهَا وَعُجَرُهَا وَأَزْهَارُهَا مِنْهَا. 
18 وَسِتُّ شُعَبٍ خَارِجَةٌ مِنْ جَانِبَيْهَا. مِنْ جَانِبِهَا الْوَاحِدِ ثَلاَثُ شُعَبِ مَنَارَةٍ، وَمِنْ جَانِبِهَا الثَّانِي ثَلاَثُ شُعَبِ مَنَارَةٍ. 
19 فِي الشُّعْبَةِ الْوَاحِدَةِ ثَلاَثُ كَأْسَاتٍ لَوْزِيَّةٍ بِعُجْرَةٍ وَزَهْرٍ، وَفِي الشُّعْبَةِ الثَّانِيَةِ ثَلاَثُ كَأْسَاتٍ لَوْزِيَّةٍ بِعُجْرَةٍ وَزَهْرٍ، وَهكَذَا إِلَى السِّتِّ الشُّعَبِ الْخَارِجَةِ مِنَ الْمَنَارَةِ. 
20 وَفِي الْمَنَارَةِ أَرْبَعُ كَأْسَاتٍ لَوْزِيَّةٍ بِعُجَرِهَا وَأَزْهَارِهَا. 
21 وَتَحْتَ الشُّعْبَتَيْنِ مِنْهَا عُجْرَةٌ، وَتَحْتَ الشُّعْبَتَيْنِ مِنْهَا عُجْرَةٌ، وَتَحْتَ الشُّعْبَتَيْنِ مِنْهَا عُجْرَةٌ. إِلَى السِّتِّ الشُّعَبِ الْخَارِجَةِ مِنْهَا. 
22 كَانَتْ عُجَرُهَا وَشُعَبُهَا مِنْهَا، جَمِيعُهَا خِرَاطَةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ نَقِيٍّ. 
23 وَصَنَعَ سُرُجَهَا سَبْعَةً، وَمَلاَقِطَهَا وَمَنَافِضَهَا مِنْ ذَهَبٍ نَقِيٍّ. 
24 مِنْ وَزْنَةِ ذَهَبٍ نَقِيٍّ صَنَعَهَا وَجَمِيعَ أَوَانِيهَا.


25 وَصَنَعَ مَذْبَحَ الْبَخُورِ مِنْ خَشَبِ السَّنْطِ، طُولُهُ ذِرَاعٌ، وَعَرْضُهُ ذِرَاعٌ، مُرَبَّعًا. وَارْتِفَاعُهُ ذِرَاعَانِ. مِنْهُ كَانَتْ قُرُونُهُ. 
26 وَغَشَّاهُ بِذَهَبٍ نَقِيٍّ: سَطْحَهُ وَحِيطَانَهُ حَوَالَيْهِ وَقُرُونَهُ. وَصَنَعَ لَهُ إِكْلِيلاً مِنْ ذَهَبٍ حَوَالَيْهِ. 
27 وَصَنَعَ لَهُ حَلْقَتَيْنِ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ تَحْتَ إِكْلِيلِهِ عَلَى جَانِبَيْهِ، عَلَى الْجَانِبَيْنِ بَيْتَيْنِ لِعَصَوَيْنِ لِحَمْلِهِ بِهِمَا. 
28 وَصَنَعَ الْعَصَوَيْنِ مِنْ خَشَبِ السَّنْطِ وَغَشَّاهُمَا بِذَهَبٍ.


29 وَصَنَعَ دُهْنَ الْمَسْحَةِ مُقَدَّسًا، وَالْبَخُورَ الْعَطِرَ نَقِيًّا صَنْعَةَ الْعَطَّارِ.

الاصحاح الثمن و الثلاثون


1 وَصَنَعَ مَذْبَحَ الْمُحْرَقَةِ مِنْ خَشَبِ السَّنْطِ، طُولُهُ خَمْسُ أَذْرُعٍ، وَعَرْضُهُ خَمْسُ أَذْرُعٍ، مُرَبَّعًا. وَارْتِفَاعُهُ ثَلاَثُ أَذْرُعٍ. 
2 وَصَنَعَ قُرُونَهُ عَلَى زَوَايَاهُ الأَرْبَعِ. مِنْهُ كَانَتْ قُرُونُهُ. وَغَشَّاهُ بِنُحَاسٍ. 
3 وَصَنَعَ جَمِيعَ آنِيَةِ الْمَذْبَحِ: الْقُدُورَ وَالرُّفُوشَ وَالْمَرَاكِنَ وَالْمَنَاشِلَ وَالْمَجَامِرَ، جَمِيعَ آنِيَتِهِ صَنَعَهَا مِنْ نُحَاسٍ. 
4 وَصَنَعَ لِلْمَذْبَحِ شُبَّاكَةً صَنْعَةَ الشَّبَكَةِ مِنْ نُحَاسٍ، تَحْتَ حَاجِبِهِ مِنْ أَسْفَلُ إِلَى نِصْفِهِ. 
5 وَسَبَكَ أَرْبَعَ حَلَقَاتٍ فِي الأَرْبَعَةِ الأَطْرَافِ لِشُبَّاكَةِ النُّحَاسِ بُيُوتًا لِلْعَصَوَيْنِ. 
6 وَصَنَعَ الْعَصَوَيْنِ مِنْ خَشَبِ السَّنْطِ وَغَشَّاهُمَا بِنُحَاسٍ. 
7 وَأَدْخَلَ الْعَصَوَيْنِ فِي الْحَلَقَاتِ عَلَى جَانِبَيِ الْمَذْبَحِ لِحَمْلِهِ بِهِمَا. مُجَوَّفًا صَنَعَهُ مِنْ أَلْوَاحٍ.


8 وَصَنَعَ الْمِرْحَضَةَ مِنْ نُحَاسٍ وَقَاعِدَتَهَا مِنْ نُحَاسٍ. مِنْ مَرَائِي الْمُتَجَنِّدَاتِ اللَّوَاتِي تَجَنَّدْنَ عِنْدَ بَابِ خَيْمَةِ الاجْتِمَاعِ.


9 وَصَنَعَ الدَّارَ: إِلَى جِهَةِ الْجَنُوبِ نَحْوَ التَّيْمَنِ، أَسْتَارُ الدَّارِ مِنْ بُوصٍ مَبْرُومٍ مِئَةُ ذِرَاعٍ، 
10 أَعْمِدَتُهَا عِشْرُونَ، وَقَوَاعِدُهَا عِشْرُونَ مِنْ نُحَاسٍ. رُزَزُ الأَعْمِدَةِ وَقُضْبَانُهَا مِنْ فِضَّةٍ. 
11 وَإِلَى جِهَةِ الشِّمَالِ، مِئَةُ ذِرَاعٍ، أَعْمِدَتُهَا عِشْرُونَ وَقَوَاعِدُهَا عِشْرُونَ مِنْ نُحَاسٍ. رُزَزُ الأَعْمِدَةِ وَقُضْبَانُهَا مِنْ فِضَّةٍ. 
12 وَإِلَى جِهَةِ الْغَرْبِ أَسْتَارٌ، خَمْسُونَ ذِرَاعًا، أَعْمِدَتُهَا عَشْرَةٌ وَقَوَاعِدُهَا عَشْرٌ. رُزَزُ الأَعْمِدَةِ وَقُضْبَانُهَا مِنْ فِضَّةٍ. 
13 وَإِلَى جِهَةِ الشَّرْقِ نَحْوَ الشُّرُوقِ، خَمْسُونَ ذِرَاعًا. 
14 لِلْجَانِبِ الْوَاحِدِ أَسْتَارٌ خَمْسَ عَشْرَةَ ذِرَاعًا، أَعْمِدَتُهَا ثَلاَثَةٌ وَقَوَاعِدُهَا ثَلاَثٌ. 
15 وَلِلْجَانِبِ الثَّانِي مِنْ بَابِ الدَّارِ إِلَى هُنَا وَإِلَى هُنَا أَسْتَارٌ خَمْسَ عَشَرَةَ ذِرَاعًا، أَعْمِدَتُهَا ثَلاَثَةٌ وَقَوَاعِدُهَا ثَلاَثٌ. 
16 جَمِيعُ أَسْتَارِ الدَّارِ حَوَالَيْهَا مِنْ بُوصٍ مَبْرُومٍ، 
17 وَقَوَاعِدُ الأَعْمِدَةِ مِنْ نُحَاسٍ. رُزَزُ الأَعْمِدَةِ وَقُضْبَانُهَا مِنْ فِضَّةٍ وَتَغْشِيَةُ رُؤُوسِهَا مِنْ فِضَّةٍ وَجَمِيعُ أَعْمِدَةِ الدَّارِ مَوْصُولَةٌ بِقُضْبَانٍ مِنْ فِضَّةٍ. 
18 وَسَجْفُ بَابِ الدَّارِ صَنْعَةَ الطَّرَّازِ مِنْ أَسْمَانْجُونِيٍّ وَأُرْجُوَانٍ وَقِرْمِزٍ وَبُوصٍ مَبْرُومٍ، وَطُولُهُ عِشْرُونَ ذِرَاعًا، وَارْتِفَاعُهُ بِالْعَرْضِ خَمْسُ أَذْرُعٍ بِسَوِيَّةِ أَسْتَارِ الدَّارِ، 
19 وَأَعْمِدَتُهَا أَرْبَعَةٌ، وَقَوَاعِدُهَا أَرْبَعٌ مِنْ نُحَاسٍ. رُزَزُهَا مِنْ فِضَّةٍ، وَتَغْشِيَةُ رُؤُوسِهَا وَقُضْبَانِهَا مِنْ فِضَّةٍ. 
20 وَجَمِيعُ أَوْتَادِ الْمَسْكَنِ وَالدَّارِ حَوَالَيْهَا مِنْ نُحَاسٍ.


21 هذَا هُوَ الْمَحْسُوبُ لِلْمَسْكَنِ، مَسْكَنِ الشَّهَادَةِ الَّذِي حُسِبَ بِمُوجَبِ أَمْرِ مُوسَى بِخِدْمَةِ اللاَّوِيِّينَ عَلَى يَدِ إِيثَامَارَ بْنِ هَارُونَ الْكَاهِنِ. 
22 وَبَصَلْئِيلُ بْنُ أُورِي بْنِ حُورَ مِنْ سِبْطِ يَهُوذَا صَنَعَ كُلَّ مَا أَمَرَ بِهِ الرَّبُّ مُوسَى. 
23 وَمَعَهُ أُهُولِيآبُ بْنُ أَخِيسَامَاكَ مِنْ سِبْطِ دَانَ، نَقَّاشٌ وَمُوَشٍّ وَطَرَّازٌ بِالأَسْمَانْجُونِيِّ وَالأُرْجُوَانِ وَالْقِرْمِزِ وَالْبُوصِ.


24 كُلُّ الذَّهَبِ الْمَصْنُوعِ لِلْعَمَلِ فِي جَمِيعِ عَمَلِ الْمَقْدِسِ، وَهُوَ ذَهَبُ التَّقْدِمَةِ: تِسْعٌ وَعِشْرُونَ وَزْنَةً وَسَبْعُ مِئَةِ شَاقِل وَثَلاَثُونَ شَاقِلاً بِشَاقِلِ الْمَقْدِسِ. 
25 وَفِضَّةُ الْمَعْدُودِينَ مِنَ الْجَمَاعَةِ مِئَةُ وَزْنَةٍ وَأَلْفٌ وَسَبْعُ مِئَةِ شَاقِل وَخَمْسَةٌ وَسَبْعُونَ شَاقِلاً بِشَاقِلِ الْمَقْدِسِ. 
26 لِلرَّأْسِ نِصْفٌ، نِصْفُ الشَّاقِلِ بِشَاقِلِ الْمَقْدِسِ. لِكُلِّ مَنِ اجْتَازَ إِلَى الْمَعْدُودِينَ مِنِ ابْنِ عِشْرِينَ سَنَةً فَصَاعِدًا، لِسِتِّ مِئَةِ أَلْفٍ وَثَلاَثَةِ آلاَفٍ وَخَمْسِ مِئَةٍ وَخَمْسِينَ. 
27 وَكَانَتْ مِئَةُ وَزْنَةٍ مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ لِسَبْكِ قَوَاعِدِ الْمَقْدِسِ وَقَوَاعِدِ الْحِجَابِ. مِئَةُ قَاعِدَةٍ لِلْمِئَةِ وَزْنَةٍ. وَزْنَةٌ لِلْقَاعِدَةِ. 
28 وَالأَلْفُ وَالسَّبْعُ مِئَةِ شَاقِل وَالْخَمْسَةُ وَالسَّبْعُونَ شَاقِلاً صَنَعَ مِنْهَا رُزَزًا لِلأَعْمِدَةِ وَغَشَّى رُؤُوسَهَا وَوَصَلَهَا بِقُضْبَانٍ. 
29 وَنُحَاسُ التَّقْدِمَةِ سَبْعُونَ وَزْنَةً وَأَلْفَانِ وَأَرْبَعُ مِئَةِ شَاقِل. 
30 وَمِنْهُ صَنَعَ قَوَاعِدَ بَابِ خَيْمَةِ الاجْتِمَاعِ وَمَذْبَحَ النُّحَاسِ وَشُبَّاكَةَ النُّحَاسِ الَّتِي لَهُ وَجَمِيعَ آنِيَةِ الْمَذْبَحِ 
31 وَقَوَاعِدَ الدَّارِ حَوَالَيْهَا وَقَوَاعِدَ بَابِ الدَّارِ وَجَمِيعَ أَوْتَادِ الْمَسْكَنِ وَجَمِيعَ أَوْتَادِ الدَّارِ حَوَالَيْهَا.

الاصحاح التاسع و الثلاثون


1 وَمِنَ الأَسْمَانْجُونِيِّ وَالأُرْجُوَانِ وَالْقِرْمِزِ صَنَعُوا ثِيَابًا مَنْسُوجَةً لِلْخِدْمَةِ فِي الْمَقْدِسِ، وَصَنَعُوا الثِّيَابَ الْمُقَدَّسَةَ الَّتِي لِهَارُونَ، كَمَا أَمَرَ الرَّبُّ مُوسَى.


2 فَصَنَعَ الرِّدَاءَ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ وَأَسْمَانْجُونِيٍّ وَأُرْجُوَانٍ وَقِرْمِزٍ وَبُوصٍ مَبْرُومٍ. 
3 وَمَدُّوا الذَّهَبَ صَفَائِحَ وَقَدُّوهَا خُيُوطًا لِيَصْنَعُوهَا فِي وَسَطِ الأَسْمَانْجُونِيِّ وَالأُرْجُوَانِ وَالْقِرْمِزِ وَالْبُوصِ، صَنْعَةَ الْمُوَشِّي. 
4 وَصَنَعُوا لَهُ كَتِفَيْنِ مَوْصُولَيْنِ. عَلَى طَرَفَيْهِ اتَّصَلَ. 
5 وَزُنَّارُ شَدِّهِ الَّذِي عَلَيْهِ كَانَ مِنْهُ كَصَنْعَتِهِ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ وَأَسْمَانْجُونِيٍّ وَقِرْمِزٍ وَبُوصٍ مَبْرُومٍ، كَمَا أَمَرَ الرَّبُّ مُوسَى. 
6 وَصَنَعُوا حَجَرَيِ الْجَزْعِ مُحَاطَيْنِ بِطَوْقَيْنِ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ مَنْقُوشَيْنِ نَقْشَ الْخَاتِمِ عَلَى حَسَبِ أَسْمَاءِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ. 
7 وَوَضَعَهُمَا عَلَى كَتِفَيِ الرِّدَاءِ حَجَرَيْ تَذْكَارٍ لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ، كَمَا أَمَرَ الرَّبُّ مُوسَى.


8 وَصَنَعَ الصُّدْرَةَ صَنْعَةَ الْمُوَشِّي كَصَنْعَةِ الرِّدَاءِ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ وَأَسْمَانْجُونِيٍّ وَأُرْجُوَانٍ وَقِرْمِزٍ وَبُوصٍ مَبْرُومٍ. 
9 كَانَتْ مُرَبَّعَةً. مَثْنِيَّةً صَنَعُوا الصُّدْرَةَ. طُولُهَا شِبْرٌ وَعَرْضُهَا شِبْرٌ مَثْنِيَّةً. 
10 وَرَصَّعُوا فِيهَا أَرْبَعَةَ صُفُوفِ حِجَارَةٍ. صَفُّ: عَقِيقٌ أَحْمَرُ وَيَاقُوتٌ أَصْفَرُ وَزُمُرُّدٌ، الصَّفُّ الأَوَّلُ. 
11 وَالصَّفُّ الثَّانِي: بَهْرَمَانُ وَيَاقُوتٌ أَزْرَقُ وَعَقِيقٌ أَبْيَضُ. 
12 وَالصَّفُّ الثَّالِثُ: عَيْنُ الْهِرِّ وَيَشْمٌ وَجَمَسْتُ. 
13 وَالصَّفُّ الرَّابعُ: زَبَرْجَدٌ وَجَزْعٌ وَيَشْبٌ. مُحَاطَةٌ بِأَطْوَاق مِنْ ذَهَبٍ فِي تَرْصِيعِهَا. 
14 وَالْحِجَارَةُ كَانَتْ عَلَى أَسْمَاءِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ، اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ عَلَى أَسْمَائِهِمْ كَنَقْشِ الْخَاتِمِ. كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ عَلَى اسْمِهِ لِلاثْنَيْ عَشَرَ سِبْطًا. 
15 وَصَنَعُوا عَلَى الصُّدْرَةِ سَلاَسِلَ مَجْدُولَةً صَنْعَةَ الضَّفْرِ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ نَقِيٍّ. 
16 وَصَنَعُوا طَوْقَيْنِ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ وَحَلْقَتَيْنِ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ، وَجَعَلُوا الْحَلْقَتَيْنِ عَلَى طَرَفَيِ الصُّدْرَةِ. 
17 وَجَعَلُوا ضَفِيرَتَيِ الذَّهَبِ فِي الْحَلْقَتَيْنِ عَلَى طَرَفَيِ الصُّدْرَةِ. 
18 وَطَرَفَا الضَّفِيرَتَيْنِ جَعَلُوهُمَا فِي الطَّوْقَيْنِ، وَجَعَلُوهُمَا عَلَى كَتِفَيِ الرِّدَاءِ إِلَى قُدَّامِهِ. 
19 وَصَنَعُوا حَلْقَتَيْنِ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ وَوَضَعُوهُمَا عَلَى طَرَفَيِ الصُّدْرَةِ. عَلَى حَاشِيَتِهَا الَّتِي إِلَى جِهَةِ الرِّدَاءِ مِنْ دَاخِل. 
20 وَصَنَعُوا حَلْقَتَيْنِ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ وَجَعَلُوهُمَا عَلَى كَتِفَيِ الرِّدَاءِ مِنْ أَسْفَلُ مِنْ قُدَّامِهِ عِنْدَ وَصْلِهِ فَوْقَ زُنَّارِ الرِّدَاءِ. 
21 وَرَبَطُوا الصُّدْرَةَ بِحَلْقَتَيْهَا إِلَى حَلْقَتَيِ الرِّدَاءِ بِخَيْطٍ مِنْ أَسْمَانْجُونِيٍّ لِيَكُونَ عَلَى زُنَّارِ الرِّدَاءِ، وَلاَ تُنْزَعُ الصُّدْرَةُ عَنِ الرِّدَاءِ، كَمَا أَمَرَ الرَّبُّ مُوسَى.


22 وَصَنَعَ جُبَّةَ الرِّدَاءِ صَنْعَةَ النَّسَّاجِ، كُلَّهَا مِنْ أَسْمَانْجُونِيٍّ. 
23 وَفَتْحَةُ الْجُبَّةِ فِي وَسَطِهَا كَفَتْحَةِ الدِّرْعِ، وَلِفَتْحَتِهَا حَاشِيَةٌ حَوَالَيْهَا. لاَ تَنْشَقُّ. 
24 وَصَنَعُوا عَلَى أَذْيَالِ الْجُبَّةِ رُمَّانَاتٍ مِنْ أَسْمَانْجُونِيٍّ وَأُرْجُوَانٍ وَقِرْمِزٍ مَبْرُومٍ. 
25 وَصَنَعُوا جَلاَجِلَ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ نَقِيٍّ، وَجَعَلُوا الْجَلاَجِلَ فِي وَسَطِ الرُّمَّانَاتِ عَلَى أَذْيَالِ الْجُبَّةِ حَوَالَيْهَا فِي وَسَطِ الرُّمَّانَاتِ. 
26 جُلْجُلٌ وَرُمَّانَةٌ. جُلْجُلٌ وَرُمَّانَةٌ. عَلَى أَذْيَالِ الْجُبَّةِ حَوَالَيْهَا لِلْخِدْمَةِ، كَمَا أَمَرَ الرَّبُّ مُوسَى.


27 وَصَنَعُوا الأَقْمِصَةَ مِنْ بُوصٍ صَنْعَةَ النَّسَّاجِ لِهَارُونَ وَبَنِيهِ. 
28 وَالْعِمَامَةَ مِنْ بُوصٍ، وَعَصَائِبَ الْقَلاَنِسِ مِنْ بُوصٍ، وَسَرَاوِيلَ الْكَتَّانِ مِنْ بُوصٍ مَبْرُومٍ. 
29 وَالْمِنْطَقَةَ مِنْ بُوصٍ مَبْرُومٍ وَأَسْمَانْجُونِيٍّ وَأُرْجُوَانٍ وَقِرْمِزٍ صَنْعَةَ الطَّرَّازِ، كَمَا أَمَرَ الرَّبُّ مُوسَى.


30 وَصَنَعُوا صَفِيحَةَ الإِكْلِيلِ الْمُقَدَّسِ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ نَقِيٍّ، وَكَتَبُوا عَلَيْهَا كِتَابَةَ نَقْشِ الْخَاتِمِ: «قُدْسٌ لِلرَّبِّ». 
31 وَجَعَلُوا عَلَيْهَا خَيْطَ أَسْمَانْجُونِيٍّ لِتُجْعَلَ عَلَى الْعِمَامَةِ مِنْ فَوْقُ، كَمَا أَمَرَ الرَّبُّ مُوسَى.


32 فَكَمُلَ كُلُّ عَمَلِ مَسْكَنِ خَيْمَةِ الاجْتِمَاعِ. وَصَنَعَ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ بِحَسَبِ كُلِّ مَا أَمَرَ الرَّبُّ مُوسَى. هكَذَا صَنَعُوا. 
33 وَجَاءُوا إِلَى مُوسَى بِالْمَسْكَنِ: الْخَيْمَةِ وَجَمِيعِ أَوَانِيهَا، أَشِظَّتِهَا وَأَلْوَاحِهَا وَعَوَارِضِهَا وَأَعْمِدَتِهَا وَقَوَاعِدِهَا، 
34 وَالْغِطَاءِ مِنْ جُلُودِ الْكِبَاشِ الْمُحَمَّرَةِ، وَالْغِطَاءِ مِنْ جُلُودِ التُّخَسِ، وَحِجَابِ السَّجْفِ، 
35 وَتَابُوتِ الشَّهَادَةِ وَعَصَوَيْهِ، وَالْغِطَاءِ، 
36 وَالْمَائِدَةِ وَكُلِّ آنِيَتِهَا، وَخُبْزِ الْوُجُوهِ، 
37 وَالْمَنَارَةِ الطَّاهِرَةِ وَسُرُجِهَا: السُّرُجِ لِلتَّرْتِيبِ، وَكُلِّ آنِيَتِهَا وَالزَّيْتِ لِلضَّوْءِ، 
38 وَمَذْبَحِ الذَّهَبِ، وَدُهْنِ الْمَسْحَةِ، وَالْبَخُورِ الْعَطِرِ، وَالسَّجْفِ لِمَدْخَلِ الْخَيْمَةِ، 
39 وَمَذْبَحِ النُّحَاسِ، وَشُبَّاكَةِ النُّحَاسِ الَّتِي لَهُ وَعَصَوَيْهِ وَكُلِّ آنِيَتِهِ، وَالْمِرْحَضَةِ وَقَاعِدَتِهَا، 
40 وَأَسْتَارِ الدَّارِ وَأَعْمِدَتِهَا وَقَوَاعِدِهَا، وَالسَّجْفِ لِبَابِ الدَّارِ وَأَطْنَابِهَا وَأَوْتَادِهَا، وَجَمِيعِ أَوَانِي خِدْمَةِ الْمَسْكَنِ لِخَيْمَةِ الاجْتِمَاعِ، 
41 وَالثِّيَابِ الْمَنْسُوجَةِ لِلْخِدْمَةِ فِي الْمَقْدِسِ، وَالثِّيَابِ الْمُقَدَّسَةِ لِهَارُونَ الْكَاهِنِ وَثِيَابِ بَنِيهِ لِلْكَهَانَةِ. 
42 بِحَسَبِ كُلِّ مَا أَمَرَ الرَّبُّ مُوسَى هكَذَا صَنَعَ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ كُلَّ الْعَمَلِ. 
43 فَنَظَرَ مُوسَى جَمِيعَ الْعَمَلِ، وَإِذَا هُمْ قَدْ صَنَعُوهُ كَمَا أَمَرَ الرَّبُّ. هكَذَا صَنَعُوا. فَبَارَكَهُمْ مُوسَى.

الاصحاح الاربعون


1 وَكَلَّمَ الرَّبُّ مُوسَى قَائِلاً: 
2 «فِي الشَّهْرِ الأَوَّلِ، فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَوَّلِ مِنَ الشَّهْرِ، تُقِيمُ مَسْكَنَ خَيْمَةِ الاجْتِمَاعِ، 
3 وَتَضَعُ فِيهِ تَابُوتَ الشَّهَادَةِ. وَتَسْتُرُ التَّابُوتَ بِالْحِجَابِ. 
4 وَتُدْخِلُ الْمَائِدَةَ وَتُرَتِّبُ تَرْتِيبَهَا. وَتُدْخِلُ الْمَنَارَةَ وَتُصْعِدُ سُرُجَهَا. 
5 وَتَجْعَلُ مَذْبَحَ الذَّهَبِ لِلْبَخُورِ أَمَامَ تَابُوتِ الشَّهَادَةِ. وَتَضَعُ سَجْفَ الْبَابِ لِلْمَسْكَنِ. 
6 وَتَجْعَلُ مَذْبَحَ الْمُحْرَقَةِ قُدَّامَ بَابِ مَسْكَنِ خَيْمَةِ الاجْتِمَاعِ. 
7 وَتَجْعَلُ الْمِرْحَضَةَ بَيْنَ خَيْمَةِ الاجْتِمَاعِ وَالْمَذْبَحِ، وَتَجْعَلُ فِيهَا مَاءً. 
8 وَتَضَعُ الدَّارَ حَوْلَهُنَّ، وَتَجْعَلُ السَّجْفَ لِبَابِ الدَّارِ.


9 وَتَأْخُذُ دُهْنَ الْمَسْحَةِ وَتَمْسَحُ الْمَسْكَنَ وَكُلَّ مَا فِيهِ، وَتُقَدِّسُهُ وَكُلَّ آنِيَتِهِ لِيَكُونَ مُقَدَّسًا. 
10 وَتَمْسَحُ مَذْبَحَ الْمُحْرَقَةِ وَكُلَّ آنِيَتِهِ، وَتُقَدِّسُ الْمَذْبَحَ لِيَكُونَ الْمَذْبَحُ قُدْسَ أَقْدَاسٍ. 
11 وَتَمْسَحُ الْمِرْحَضَةَ وَقَاعِدَتَهَا وَتُقَدِّسُهَا. 
12 وَتُقَدِّمُ هَارُونَ وَبَنِيهِ إِلَى بَابِ خَيْمَةِ الاجْتِمَاعِ وَتَغْسِلُهُمْ بِمَاءٍ. 
13 وَتُلْبِسُ هَارُونَ الثِّيَابَ الْمُقَدَّسَةَ وَتَمْسَحُهُ وَتُقَدِّسُهُ لِيَكْهَنَ لِي. 
14 وَتُقَدِّمُ بَنِيهِ وَتُلْبِسُهُمْ أَقْمِصَةً. 
15 وَتَمْسَحُهُمْ كَمَا مَسَحْتَ أَبَاهُمْ لِيَكْهَنُوا لِي. وَيَكُونُ ذلِكَ لِتَصِيرَ لَهُمْ مَسْحَتُهُمْ كَهَنُوتًا أَبَدِيًّا فِي أَجْيَالِهِمْ.


16 فَفَعَلَ مُوسَى بِحَسَبِ كُلِّ مَا أَمَرَهُ الرَّبُّ. هكَذَا فَعَلَ. 
17 وَكَانَ فِي الشَّهْرِ الأَوَّلِ مِنَ السَّنَةِ الثَّانِيَةِ فِي أَوَّلِ الشَّهْرِ أَنَّ الْمَسْكَنَ أُقِيمَ. 
18 أَقَامَ مُوسَى الْمَسْكَنَ، وَجَعَلَ قَوَاعِدَهُ وَوَضَعَ أَلْوَاحَهُ وَجَعَلَ عَوَارِضَهُ وَأَقَامَ أَعْمِدَتَهُ. 
19 وَبَسَطَ الْخَيْمَةَ فَوْقَ الْمَسْكَنِ، وَوَضَعَ غِطَاءَ الْخَيْمَةِ عَلَيْهَا مِنْ فَوْقُ، كَمَا أَمَرَ الرَّبُّ مُوسَى. 
20 وَأَخَذَ الشَّهَادَةَ وَجَعَلَهَا فِي التَّابُوتِ، وَوَضَعَ الْعَصَوَيْنِ عَلَى التَّابُوتِ مِنْ فَوْقُ. 
21 وَأَدْخَلَ التَّابُوتَ إِلَى الْمَسْكَنِ، وَوَضَعَ حِجَابَ السَّجْفِ وَسَتَرَ تَابُوتَ الشَّهَادَةِ، كَمَا أَمَرَ الرَّبُّ مُوسَى. 
22 وَجَعَلَ الْمَائِدَةَ فِي خَيْمَةِ الاجْتِمَاعِ فِي جَانِبِ الْمَسْكَنِ نَحْوَ الشِّمَالِ خَارِجَ الْحِجَابِ. 
23 وَرَتَّبَ عَلَيْهَا تَرْتِيبَ الْخُبْزِ أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ، كَمَا أَمَرَ الرَّبُّ مُوسَى. 
24 وَوَضَعَ الْمَنَارَةَ فِي خَيْمَةِ الاجْتِمَاعِ مُقَابِلَ الْمَائِدَةِ فِي جَانِبِ الْمَسْكَنِ نَحْوَ الْجَنُوبِ. 
25 وَأَصْعَدَ السُّرُجَ أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ، كَمَا أَمَرَ الرَّبُّ مُوسَى. 
26 وَوَضَعَ مَذْبَحَ الذَّهَبِ فِي خَيْمَةِ الاجْتِمَاعِ قُدَّامَ الْحِجَابِ، 
27 وَبَخَّرَ عَلَيْهِ بِبَخُورٍ عَطِرٍ، كَمَا أَمَرَ الرَّبُّ مُوسَى. 
28 وَوَضَعَ سَجْفَ الْبَابِ لِلْمَسْكَنِ. 
29 وَوَضَعَ مَذْبَحَ الْمُحْرَقَةِ عِنْدَ بَابِ مَسْكَنِ خَيْمَةِ الاجْتِمَاعِ، وَأَصْعَدَ عَلَيْهِ الْمُحْرَقَةَ وَالتَّقْدِمَةَ، كَمَا أَمَرَ الرَّبُّ مُوسَى. 
30 وَوَضَعَ الْمِرْحَضَةَ بَيْنَ خَيْمَةِ الاجْتِمَاعِ وَالْمَذْبَحِ وَجَعَلَ فِيهَا مَاءً لِلاغْتِسَالِ، 
31 لِيَغْسِلَ مِنْهَا مُوسَى وَهَارُونُ وَبَنُوهُ أَيْدِيَهُمْ وَأَرْجُلَهُمْ. 
32 عِنْدَ دُخُولِهِمْ إِلَى خَيْمَةِ الاجْتِمَاعِ وَعِنْدَ اقْتِرَابِهِمْ إِلَى الْمَذْبَحِ يَغْسِلُونَ، كَمَا أَمَرَ الرَّبُّ مُوسَى. 
33 وَأَقَامَ الدَّارَ حَوْلَ الْمَسْكَنِ وَالْمَذْبَحِ وَوَضَعَ سَجْفَ بَابِ الدَّارِ. وَأَكْمَلَ مُوسَى الْعَمَلَ.


34 ثُمَّ غَطَّتِ السَّحَابَةُ خَيْمَةَ الاجْتِمَاعِ وَمَلأَ بَهَاءُ الرَّبِّ الْمَسْكَنَ. 
35 فَلَمْ يَقْدِرْ مُوسَى أَنْ يَدْخُلَ خَيْمَةَ الاجْتِمَاعِ، لأَنَّ السَّحَابَةَ حَلَّتْ عَلَيْهَا وَبَهَاءُ الرَّبِّ مَلأَ الْمَسْكَنَ. 
36 وَعِنْدَ ارْتِفَاعِ السَّحَابَةِ عَنِ الْمَسْكَنِ كَانَ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ يَرْتَحِلُونَ فِي جَمِيعِ رِحْلاَتِهِمْ. 
37 وَإِنْ لَمْ تَرْتَفِعِ السَّحَابَةُ لاَ يَرْتَحِلُونَ إِلَى يَوْمِ ارْتِفَاعِهَا، 
38 لأَنَّ سَحَابَةَ الرَّبِّ كَانَتْ عَلَى الْمَسْكَنِ نَهَارًا. وَكَانَتْ فِيهَا نَارٌ لَيْلاً أَمَامَ عُِيُونِ كُلِّ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ فِي جَمِيعِ رِحْلاَتِهِمْ.

انتهينا بحمد الله و فضله من سرد موسي و فرعون منذ البداية حتي الخروج من مصر حسب ما جاء في التوراة و ذلك بدون اي تدخل او تعليق عليها حتي يستطيع القاري ء ان يلم بالقصة كلها دون تدخل منا و حتي تتكون لديه صورة واضحة مترابطة الاجزاء و المعالم 
و في المداخلة التالية سنعرض للخطوط الرئيسية في القصة التوراتية عن موسي و فرعون
ثم بعد ذلك نعرض لامكانية الاستناد علي التوراة باعتبارها مرجع تاريخي و ديني للمشكلة التي نحن بصددها
يتبع
دام الجميع بالف خير*

----------


## قلب مصر

هذه الدراسة تستحق ان تخرج فى كتاب إلى النور

نظرا للأبداع فى تناولها والمداخلات الثرية التى أثرتها بشكل بالغ

اشكر كل من ساهم وطرح أفكارا فى هذه الدراسة الجليلة الأثر

----------


## سهرالليالي2006

جزاكم الله كل خير  
علي هذا الموضوع الرائع فقد أفادني اللااراء الكثيرة حول خروج بني اسرائيلو انني اريد ان اشكر كل راي ساهم في هذا الموضوع

----------


## ابن طيبة

*استاذي الجليل سيد ابراهيم
لقد اخرني عن الاستمرار في كتابة الكتاب الحيرة في ان اورد بعض الفقرات قبل الاخري حتي انني طلبت من المطبعة و قف التجميع حتي الانتهاء من وضع حد لهذه الحيرة و لكنني عاكف عليه يوم او يومين و نكمل انشاء الله
اما بخصوص مداخلة سيادتكم السابقة بان التوراة افادت بان هناك فرغونين عاصرا موسي فاسمح لي بارجاء الرد حتي المداخلة التالية
شكرا لك استاذي الجليل و اعذرني علي التاخير
دمت بالف خير*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

صديقى العزيز / ابن طيبة
كان نفسى فعلاً ان يكون هذا الموضوع بأسمك الكريم وإذا كنت انا قد وضعت  بداية للموضوع فهى لم تكن لولا مشاركاتك القوية التى أضأت لنا ما كنا نجهله . اشكرك اخى الكريم .

----------


## حمدى عزوز

الاستاذ الفاضل سيد ابراهيم الاخ الفاضل معتز فطين الاخ الفاضل احمد المليجى ارجو ان تتقبلوا فى هذا الموضوع الهام والمغرى بالبحث وانا على ثقة انكم اهل له  1- الاخ معتز من الممكن ان نعيد البحث من احدث  الى اقدم اذا تعزر علينا ان نجد نقطة بداية مقنعة نبدا منها  واود ان اقترح شخصية للبحث حولها لا اقول هو  2- عدم الاخذ بما جاء فى مقدس اليهود لاننا نعرف متى كتب وكمية التزوير فيه   -------- الشخصية هو اخناتون      ----- 1- اختياره العاصمة لم يعبد فيها اله قبل اتون ولا يدخلها الرجس          2-اختفاء كل اثاره وغموض مصيره 3- البلبلة التى حدثت بعد اختفاؤه < سمنخ توت اى >3-لقب فرعون بدون ذكر اسمه فى القران يذكرنا باطلاق المصريين لقب الخاسىء  على اخناتون وتحريم ذكر اسمه 4- اخناتون لم يكن رجل حرب وبالتالى يمكن هزيمته من الخارجين رغم ارادته 5- عرفت مصر فى كل العصور الفرعونيه التسامح الدينى ولا نعرف اى ملك مصرى حارب المخالفين له فى الاعتقاد ولكن اخناتون اظن انه كان غير ذلك 5- من الممكن ان يكون حادث الخروج اهمل من المؤرخ المصرى باعتباره يخص هذا الخاسىء 6-تل العمارنة قريبة نسبيا من الحدود الشرقية التى ذكروا فى مقدسهم ان البعد بين مقر الملك والحدود هو مسيرة يوم ------هذه لمحات من ذاكرتى وساعود الى الكتب لمعلومات اكثر عن الموضوع  ---- وبذلك نسير عكس ماذهب اليه الدكتور القمنى فى كتابه الجميل النبى موسى وان اخناتون هو فرعون الخروج وليس النبى موسى كماذهب----ارجو ان اكون وفقت فى عرضى ولم انل استيائكم

----------


## حمدى عزوز

الاستاذ الفاضل سيد ابراهيم الاخ الفاضل معتز فطين الاخ الفاضل احمد المليجى ارجو ان تتقبلوا فى هذا الموضوع الهام والمغرى بالبحث وانا على ثقة انكم اهل له  1- الاخ معتز من الممكن ان نعيد البحث من احدث  الى اقدم اذا تعزر علينا ان نجد نقطة بداية مقنعة نبدا منها  واود ان اقترح شخصية للبحث حولها لا اقول هو  2- عدم الاخذ بما جاء فى مقدس اليهود لاننا نعرف متى كتب وكمية التزوير فيه   -------- الشخصية هو اخناتون      ----- 1- اختياره العاصمة لم يعبد فيها اله قبل اتون ولا يدخلها الرجس          2-اختفاء كل اثاره وغموض مصيره 3- البلبلة التى حدثت بعد اختفاؤه < سمنخ توت اى >3-لقب فرعون بدون ذكر اسمه فى القران يذكرنا باطلاق المصريين لقب الخاسىء  على اخناتون وتحريم ذكر اسمه 4- اخناتون لم يكن رجل حرب وبالتالى يمكن هزيمته من الخارجين رغم ارادته 5- عرفت مصر فى كل العصور الفرعونيه التسامح الدينى ولا نعرف اى ملك مصرى حارب المخالفين له فى الاعتقاد ولكن اخناتون اظن انه كان غير ذلك 5- من الممكن ان يكون حادث الخروج اهمل من المؤرخ المصرى باعتباره يخص هذا الخاسىء 6-تل العمارنة قريبة نسبيا من الحدود الشرقية التى ذكروا فى مقدسهم ان البعد بين مقر الملك والحدود هو مسيرة يوم ------هذه لمحات من ذاكرتى وساعود الى الكتب لمعلومات اكثر عن الموضوع  ---- وبذلك نسير عكس ماذهب اليه الدكتور القمنى فى كتابه الجميل النبى موسى وان اخناتون هو فرعون الخروج وليس النبى موسى كماذهب----ارجو ان اكون وفقت فى عرضى ولم انل استيائكم

----------


## ahmssobh

> الاستاذ الفاضل سيد ابراهيم الاخ الفاضل معتز فطين الاخ الفاضل احمد المليجى ارجو ان تتقبلوا فى هذا الموضوع الهام والمغرى بالبحث وانا على ثقة انكم اهل له  1- الاخ معتز من الممكن ان نعيد البحث من احدث  الى اقدم اذا تعزر علينا ان نجد نقطة بداية مقنعة نبدا منها  واود ان اقترح شخصية للبحث حولها لا اقول هو  2- عدم الاخذ بما جاء فى مقدس اليهود لاننا نعرف متى كتب وكمية التزوير فيه   -------- الشخصية هو اخناتون      ----- 1- اختياره العاصمة لم يعبد فيها اله قبل اتون ولا يدخلها الرجس          2-اختفاء كل اثاره وغموض مصيره 3- البلبلة التى حدثت بعد اختفاؤه < سمنخ توت اى >3-لقب فرعون بدون ذكر اسمه فى القران يذكرنا باطلاق المصريين لقب الخاسىء  على اخناتون وتحريم ذكر اسمه 4- اخناتون لم يكن رجل حرب وبالتالى يمكن هزيمته من الخارجين رغم ارادته 5- عرفت مصر فى كل العصور الفرعونيه التسامح الدينى ولا نعرف اى ملك مصرى حارب المخالفين له فى الاعتقاد ولكن اخناتون اظن انه كان غير ذلك 5- من الممكن ان يكون حادث الخروج اهمل من المؤرخ المصرى باعتباره يخص هذا الخاسىء 6-تل العمارنة قريبة نسبيا من الحدود الشرقية التى ذكروا فى مقدسهم ان البعد بين مقر الملك والحدود هو مسيرة يوم ------هذه لمحات من ذاكرتى وساعود الى الكتب لمعلومات اكثر عن الموضوع  ---- وبذلك نسير عكس ماذهب اليه الدكتور القمنى فى كتابه الجميل النبى موسى وان اخناتون هو فرعون الخروج وليس النبى موسى كماذهب----ارجو ان اكون وفقت فى عرضى ولم انل استيائكم


[frame="7 80"]بعد اذن اساتذتى الافاضل احب ان اضيف نقطة لهذا التعليق وهوان اخناتون لم يكن  يضطهد أحدا بمعنى الاضطهاد وانما هو نفسه كان هو المضطهد من قبل كهنة آمون ولذلك اختار  آخت آتون المنطقة التى لم يعبد بها آلهة أخرى  ووضع اللوحات 14 وأقسم أنه لن يغادر  هذه المدينة  
ومن وجهة نظرى أوؤيد الرأى القائل بأنه  رمسيس الثانى  وانما هو فرعون التربية والاضطهاد وايضا فرعون الخروج  والذى كانت عاصمته بر رعمسيس والتى اكتشفت حاليا بقنتير بمحافظة الشرقية والتى هى أقرب من المنيا للهروب من مصر....فكيف ببنوا اسرائيل بنساءهم وأطفالهم يهربون بمسيرة يوم حتى يصلوا الى البحر ...وبالنسبة لوجود رأى انه بحر يوسف بالفيوم  فأين جبل الطور الذى  صعد عليه  سيدنا موسى ليآتى بالاوا وترك أخيه هارون مع بنى اسرائيل؟؟؟؟!!!! فلا بد ان نضع هذا بمخيلتنا
ولاساتذتى التكملة..[/frame]

----------


## حمدى عزوز

(1) الديانة المصرية القديمة (ياروسلاف تشيرنى)المقاومة المتزايدة لكهنة امون استجاب لها اخناتون باضطهاده لعقيدة امون وكهنوته فعمل على محق ذكرى امون من المعابدوازيلت صور واسماء امون فى موجة من التعصب المتهوس-ص84-فازيلت وعطلت معابدهم  وقد ازيلت بالتالى صيغ الجمع الى تدل على اكثر من اله واحد اى اتون -ص85- ثم استرسل فى تاملاته الروحية دون اهتمام بالاحداث التى كانت تجرى فى ذلك الوقت بالممتلكات المصرية فى سوريا وفلسطين -ص86------
(2) الشرق الادنى القديم -الدكتور عبد العزيز صالح --حض اخناتون على ضرورةالتغيير الشامل فى سياق دعوته الدينيه لتوحيدالديانة فى اله واحد حتى يتخلص ضمنا من كثرة المعابد التى اصبحت تمتص خيرات البلاد بغير طائل ويتخلص من تدخل كبار الكهنة اللذين اصبحوا قبيل عهده كانهم اصحاب دولة داخل الدوله --ص220-- وصف اخناتون تل العمارنة بانها ارض بكر طهور لم يدنسها شرك فى العبادة ولم يعبد فيها اله او  الهه--ص363--واشكرك اخى العزيز على اهتمامك بالموضوع ------واناشد الفرسان الثلاثة عدم التاخر علينا فى المناقشات ولدى سؤال اخر ماعلاقة ننجيك ببدنك وجسم اخناتون الغريب وهو سؤال رمزى على اى حال  الثلاثة الافاضل اناشدكم المساهمة

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الاستاذ الجليل سيد ابراهيم
ارجو ان تسمح لي بالرد علي الاخوة الافاضل حمدي عزوز و الاخ عبدالرحمن الطالب بكلية الاثار و المتداخل معنا بقوة بموضوعاته و اراؤه الجميلة
الاخوة الافاضل ان يكون اخناتون هو النبي موسي عليه السلام فهذا ضرب من المستحيل و لتراجعوا معنا موضوع اساطير يجب ان تمحي من التاريخ في نفس هذه القاعة
اما ان يكون اخناتون هو فرعون موسي
اذا فلنجاوب معا علي هذه الاسئلة
1- هل لاحظت ان القران يتحدث عن فرعونين ام فرعون واحد و هل اذا كان فرعونا واحدا هل كان عمر اخناتون كبيرا جدا لدرجة انه عاصر موسي عليه السلام جنينا ثم وليدا ثم طفلا ثم شابا ثم كهلا ثم نبيا (بالطبع من غير الممكن ان يكون ذلك كذلك)
اذا لو كانا فرعونين و هذا ما لم نلاحظه في السياق القراني فهل كان اخناتون فرعونا للاضطهاد كما يزعم بني اسرائيل ام فرعونا للخروج كما يدعون هم ايضا علما بان القران لم يفرد فرعونا للاضطهاد و لا فرعونا للخروج
2- اذا كان الخروج قد تم فعصر اخناتون كما تنادون و هي نظرية تستحق ان نقف عندها فاين كان انشقاق البحر 
منتظر اجابتكما و منتظر ان تظهر نظريتكما عن ان فرعون موسي هو اخناتون متكاملة و تواجه التفنيد
دمتما بالف خير و تواجدكما اثري الموضوع الهام المعضلة التاريخية التي اثارها استاذنا الحبيب سيد ابراهيم*

----------


## ahmssobh

> *الاستاذ الجليل سيد ابراهيم
> ارجو ان تسمح لي بالرد علي الاخوة الافاضل حمدي عزوز و الاخ عبدالرحمن الطالب بكلية الاثار و المتداخل معنا بقوة بموضوعاته و اراؤه الجميلة
> الاخوة الافاضل ان يكون اخناتون هو النبي موسي عليه السلام فهذا ضرب من المستحيل و لتراجعوا معنا موضوع اساطير يجب ان تمحي من التاريخ في نفس هذه القاعة
> اما ان يكون اخناتون هو فرعون موسي
> اذا فلنجاوب معا علي هذه الاسئلة
> 1- هل لاحظت ان القران يتحدث عن فرعونين ام فرعون واحد و هل اذا كان فرعونا واحدا هل كان عمر اخناتون كبيرا جدا لدرجة انه عاصر موسي عليه السلام جنينا ثم وليدا ثم طفلا ثم شابا ثم كهلا ثم نبيا (بالطبع من غير الممكن ان يكون ذلك كذلك)
> اذا لو كانا فرعونين و هذا ما لم نلاحظه في السياق القرآني فهل كان اخناتون فرعونا للاضطهاد كما يزعم بني اسرائيل ام فرعونا للخروج كما يدعون هم ايضا علما بان القران لم يفرد فرعونا للاضطهاد و لا فرعونا للخروج
> 2- اذا كان الخروج قد تم فعصر اخناتون كما تنادون و هي نظرية تستحق ان نقف عندها فاين كان انشقاق البحر 
> منتظر اجابتكما و منتظر ان تظهر نظريتكما عن ان فرعون موسي هو اخناتون متكاملة و تواجه التفنيد
> دمتما بالف خير و تواجدكما اثري الموضوع الهام المعضلة التاريخية التي اثارها استاذنا الحبيب سيد ابراهيم*


*[frame="6 80"]بداية السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
استاذى معتز فطين انا لا أوؤيد الرأى أن اخناتون أنه يمكن ان يكون فرعون سيدنا موسى

وللتذكير بأن علم الاثار هو علم نظريات وتوجد أراء كثيرة  يجب ان لا ندعها تمر علينا دون ان نفكر بها حتى لو كنا غير مقتنعين بها  فمثلا  ينادى البعض بان  ترجمة شامبليون خطأ تماما الا من القليل..ومنهم من ينادى ان فرعون موسى اسمه ..تقريبا الوليد بن.. الصراحة غير متذكر بالضبط ولكنه اسم غريب..وهناك من ينادى ايضا انه اسمه فرعون لان القران وضعه بين اسمين علمين وهما هامان وقارون وذلك فى القرآن وان اسمه ذكر كثيرا  فلذلك لابد ان يكون اسما علما وليس صفة او لقب لتعظيمه.............فعلا هناك العديد من الارء ولكن ....
ومن وجهة نظرى أوؤيد الرأى القائل بأنه رمسيس الثانى وانما هو فرعون التربية والاضطهاد وايضا فرعون الخروج والذى كانت عاصمته بر رعمسيس والتى اكتشفت حاليا بقنتير بمحافظة الشرقية والتى هى أقرب من المنيا للهروب من مصر....فكيف ببنوا اسرائيل بنساءهم وأطفالهم يهربون بمسيرة يوم حتى يصلوا الى البحر ...وبالنسبة لوجود رأى انه بحر يوسف بالفيوم فأين جبل الطور الذى صعد عليه سيدنا موسى ليآتى بالالواح وترك أخيه هارون مع بنى اسرائيل؟؟؟؟!!!! فلا بد ان نضع هذا بمخيلتنا
 [/frame]*

----------


## حمدى عزوز

الاخوة الافاضل السلام عليكم الاخ الكريم ابن طيبة طبعا لو انتظرت منى ان اقدم نظرية ان اخناتون هو فرعون الخروج كاملة ستنتظر 17سنة اخرى ولكنى اردت ان اشركك معى فيما وجدت من قرائن تعزز هذا الاتجاه فبعد قرائتى لتاريخ امنحتب الثالث ابو اخناتون لفت نظرى عدة اشياء -1- ان امنحتب هواسم لكليهما وان اسم امه يقارب كثيرا اسم زوجته فامه تى وزوجته نفرت تى واسمها يعنى الجميلة قادمة واذاستثنينا وصف الجميلة فان اسمها يكون تى اى القادمة او الاتيه والذى يتطابق مع الاسم اسيه الذى ذكره النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم -2- بما ان اسمه واسم ابيه واحد فان القران عندما يذكر فرعون ان ذكره فى صبا سيدنا موسى نفهم انه الاب وان ذكره فى قصة الخروج نفهم انه اخناتون -3- ان نفرت تى هجرت اخناتون وكانت تعيش فى قصر منفرد وانه لم يعد يكتب اسمها فى نقوشه فى اخر سنوات عهده ولا يعرف الاثريين سبب هذا الخلاف و هذا يذكرنا بان النبى عندما ذكرها قال انها امنت بالله وخالفت عقيدة زوجها -4- ان امنحتب الاب كان ينسب نفسه للاله امون مباشرا بقصة الولادة المقدسة ان امون اجتمع مع امه جماع حقيقى وانجبت امنحتب  وكان يعبد فى حياته ويوجد نقوش كثيرة لافراد يتعبدون امام تمثال له وكان يقول عن نفسه انه اله وهذا ايضا يذكرنا - ماوجدت لكم من اله غيرى --5- فى نقش لامنحتب الاب يعدد فيه ثروات المعبد يقول حظيرته  مملوءة بالعبيد ذكورا واناثا وكذلك اولاد الامراء من كل الاقاليم اللتى استولى عليها وتحيط بالمعبد مستعمرات من ارض سوريا يقطنها اولاد الامراء وحيواناتها بالملايين مثل رمال الشاطىء  وهذا يذكرنا بالعبيد الرعاه -6- كان عصر امنحتب الاب عصرا ذهبيا من اغنى العصور ولذلك شهدت مصر حركة انشاءات وبناء وتشييد لم تشهدها من قبل وهذا يحتاج عدد كبير جدا من العمالة المتفرغة للعمل فقط لتشييد هذا الكم الهائل من المعابد والمنازل  وقدافتتح محاجر جديدة لجلب الاحجار وهذا يذكرنا بالاستعباد الذى تحدث عنه اليهود  حتى ان البحيرة الصناعية التى حفرها فى قصره طولها اكثر من ميل وعرضها نصف ميل قد حفرت فى 15يوم فقط والقصر مبنى من الطوب اللبن -7- كما لفت نظرى اسم المهندس المشرف على اعمال الانشاءات فى عهد امنحتب الاب وهو- رع موسى -وابوه اسمه-نبى- وامه اسمها-ابويا- ومن القابه الفم الذى يهدىء كل الارض -موزع العدالة يوميا -من يحكم بالعدل ويمقت الظلم -المشرف على الكلمات المقدسة -من له ثقة رب الارضين التامة -من يرتاح الناس بما يخرج من فمه- من يتكلم المواطنون عنه -من يرضى قلب رجال الدين -الموظف الذى على راس المواطنين ؟  نقوش مقبرته  التى لم يدفن بها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ تؤكدانه عاصر امنحتب الاب والابن - فى نقش من مقبرة رع موسى نرى اخناتون ونفرت تى واقفون فى الشرفة وقد وقف امامهم وفدا من البلاد الاجنبية واربعة من العبيد وثلاثة من الساميين ؟ ويقول د/سليم حسن والمدهش ان هؤلاء الوفود قد اتو فارغى الايدى لايحملون اى هدية خلافا للمعتاد؟؟؟اما المصريين فى هذا النقش فنشاهدهم منحنيين فى خشوع فى حين ان الاجانب نراهم معتدلين؟ وقد تركت هذه المقبرة ولانجد له اى اثر له او لاسرته فى العاصمة الجديدة -----8-نجد ايضا -نب كابنى -مرضعة بنت الملك سات امون وهذه السيدة تلقب مرضعة الابنة الملكية وكان ابنها كاتبا فى معبد اوزير ؟-------اما بالنسبة لاخناتون -1- الغموض يسودالسنوات الثلاثة الاخيرة من عهده -2-فى نص وجد فى العمارنة نجد انه تم الكشف عن مؤامرة على اخناتون ورئيس الشرطة -ماحو -ينجح فى القبض على المتامرين وكبلهم وساقهم الى قاعة الوزير  ثم الوزير يقدم المتامرين الى اخناتون وهما مصرى واحد اصلع الراس واثنين من الاجانب قد استرسل شعرهم وقصرت لحاهم  وعند اذل نزل- ماحو - من عربته قائلا ايها الامراء حاكمو بانفسكم هؤلاء الاجانب ؟؟؟؟؟ -3-مبانى تل العمارنة كلها من الطوب اللبن والابواب من الخشب وقد بنيت كلها فى سنتين فقط مما يستلزم عدد كبير جدا من العمال -4-عند الكشف عن تل العمارنة وجد بها عدد من الغرف تخص الادارة وبها كثير من المستندات والمراسلات التى تخص اخناتون ووالده وقد سدت ابواب هذه الغرف بالطوب اللبن بما يعنى ان الموظفين لم يكونو يعلمون هل سيعودون ثانيا ام لا او انهم قد غادرو على عجل وهذا الفرض يعززه العثور على ورش النحاتين وبها تماثيل لم تكتمل حتى ان طبقة العمال ايضا تركت منازلها قابلة للسكن -5- ان الجيش فى العمارنة لم يكن جيشا بالمعنى ولكن كان -المازوى - الذى كان لحراسة اخناتون وهو اقرب للشرطه منه الى الجيش ------------وللحديث بقية -- سليم حسن -الجزء -5

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأخوة الأفاضل
صديقى العزيز /ابن طيبه
الأساتذة الكرام/ حمدى عزوز - ahmssobh
جميلة الأجتهادات والإضافات وقد أشرنا فى الموضوع لأحتمال أن يكون والد أخناتون هو فرعون الخروج ويوجد رأى قوى أيضاً أن اخناتون يحتمل أن يكون هو الفرعون ولو انى لا اعتقد ذلك . المشكلة التى واجهتنى وواجهة الباحث المدقق ابن طيبه هى أن فترة طويلة من التاريخ المصرى القديم غير معروف تواريخ السنين الخاصة بها .
عموماً أنا سعيد بالأراء الجديدة فهى ثرية بالفعل ولعلنا نصل .
أرجو أن تكونوا شاهدتم الحلقة التى أشار فيها أحد الدكاتره العرب بأن اللوحة الموجودة بقصر أمير قطر فيها موسى والمسيخ الدجال .دمتم بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

سبق وأورد صديقى أبن طيبة بعض الأراء فى أن فرعون موسى وموسى عليه السلام لم يكونوا فى مصر ومن مدة قريبة قرأت أن المصريين ينحدرون من أصول يمنية فتذكرت الموضوع وأتسأل اين الحقيقة.

----------


## غريب الدار

بعد التحية
لا أعرف أشكر مين و لا مين . الشكر لكم جميعا و من حسن حظي أنني عثرت على موضوعكم هذا و على ناس متخصصة . أمتعني قراءة ما كتبوا و طريقة تفكيرهم و طرحهم للمواضيع.
لم استطع قارءة كل ما هو مكتوب و لكنني إنجذبت لموقعكم فسجلت و أريد أن أشارككم الرأي .
لقد كتبت عدة مواضيع جد بسيطة و لكنها أفكار أحتاج أن يشاركني ناس متخصصة للتحقق منها . مواضيعي هي في الأساس مستنده على فهمي لبعض آيات القرآن الكريم و التي تتحدث عن قصص و أحداث الأولين و أحد تلك القصص قصة سيدنا وسى مع فرعون مصر.
لدي إعتقاد قوي أن المقصود من النجاة لبدن فرعون مصر , هو حفظ البدن مما ياحق بالغرقي أو الموتى عموما. و الحفظ كان فيه آية عظيمة من عند الله لمن سوف يأتي بعد فرعون . الحفظ ليس بالتحنيط و لكن حفظ بقدرة الله الذي يقول للشيء كن فيكون. 
الحفظ كما نعرفة هو الحفظ الذي كرم الله أنبياءة و الشهداء بأن حرم جسدهم على الأرض و عن التعفن. نعرف قصة سيدنا سليمان و أنه عندما مات لم يتعفن و كذلك قصص الشهداء. هؤلاء أكرمهم الله بذلك أما باقي البشر فتتعفن أجسامهم و لكن هناك إستثناء.
هة بدن فرعون على ما أعتقد , جيث أن الله حفظ بدنة و عندما يعثر عليه فسيكون كأنه لم يمت إلا من لحظات . إن في لك آية ناطقة و دليل قوي على قدرة الله . 
أعتقد أن بدن فرعون مازال مدفون في قاع نهر النيل حيث أعتقد أن الغرق حدث هناك.
إستدلالي في أغلبة من القرآن و لكن أحتاج لراأي علماء الأثار و المختصين لتصويب أو موافقتي على ما أعتقد به .
هل أستطيع أن أبعث لكم بكتابتي بالخصوص.
آسف على الإطالة و يارب أكون على صح

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الاخى الفاضل غريب الدار
استاذن استاذنا سيد ابراهيم في الرد عليك
الخروج معضلة من معضلات قصة موسي عليه السلام و فرعون اين كان في البحر الاحمر ام في النيل 
منتظرين رايك بمزيد من الاستفاضة و ارجو منك ان تقوم بطرح كل ما تكون قد توصلت اليه من معلومات و اسمح لنا بالتعقيب عليها
اهلا بك اخي مشاركا و عضوا في منتدي كل العرب ابناء مصر*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأستاذ / غريب الدار
أهلاً بك وبمشاركتك فى الموضوع وأحييك وأشكرك على الثناء على جميع من شاركوا فى الموضوع فكل من أدلى بدلوه أراد الحقيقة . أنزل بموضوعك عن قصص القرآن الكريم وستجد الجميع يشاركون وستجد متخصصين مثل صديقى ابن طيبة .
اريد منك قرأة الموضوع كاملاً بردوده ومشاركاته فستجد فيها أراء عن مكان الخروج هل هو من البحر الأحمر أم من النيل ومن أى مكان فى النيل . 
نحن نعلم أن أجسام الأنبياء محفوظة ولا تبلى فإن كانت حكمة الله سبحانه فى أبقاء جسد أى مخلوق سليمة فتلك مشيئته . وجهت نظرك محترمة وتستحق البحث . دمت بخير

----------


## غريب الدار

أين بدن فرعون موسى

لقد وردت قصة سيدنا موسى علية السلام مع فرعون مصر في مواضع عدة من القرءان الكريم . و لقد استوقفتني الايات الكريمة التالية , قال تعالى: (وَجَاوَزْنَا بِبَنِيَ إِسْرَائِيلَ الْبَحْرَ فَأَتْبَعَهُمْ فِرْعَوْنُ وَجُنُودُهُ بَغْياً وَعَدْواً حَتّىَ إِذَآ أَدْرَكَهُ الْغَرَقُ قَالَ آمَنتُ أَنّهُ لآ إِلِـَهَ إِلاّ الّذِي آمَنَتْ بِهِ بَنوَاْ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَأَنَاْ مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ  [90] آلاَنَ وَقَدْ عَصَيْتَ قَبْلُ وَكُنتَ مِنَ الْمُفْسِدِينَ [91] فَالْيَوْمَ نُنَجّيكَ بِبَدَنِكَ لِتَكُونَ لِمَنْ خَلْفَكَ آيَةً وَإِنّ كَثِيراً مّنَ النّاسِ عَنْ آيَاتِنَا لَغَافِلُونَ [92] ) [سورة: يونس]  

عندما رأى فرعون الموت أيقن بعد فوات الأوان أن ما جاء به موسى هو الحق, و أراد فرعون أن يكون من المسلمين , و تخيلت ذلك الموقف فموسى و من معه قد جاوزوا البحر و جنود فرعون يصيبهم الغرق و هذا الموقف يكون فيه الكثير من الصياح و الفوضى , و لكن الله العليم السميع سمع ما قال فرعون و أجابه بما يفيد انك يا فرعون تأخرت كثيرا و كان لديك الوقت و لقد كنت من المفسدين . و أراد المولى عز و جل أن يجعل من بدن فرعون آية لمن هم خلفه , و إرادة المولى عز و جل لا مرد لها .

لقد خطر ببالي هل هذه الآية مخصصة لمن هم مباشرة خلف فرعون , أم معممة للناس أجمعين ( جاء في الآيات أن كثيرا من الناس عن آياتنا لغافلون) . هل هي آية مؤقتة أم آية دائمة , إن كانت مؤقتة فتكون فقط لمن عاصر تلك الأحداث ثم تزول , و إن كانت دائمة فيكون ذلك لكل من جاء بعد فرعون إلى يوم القيامة .

و خطر ببالي الكثير من الأسئلة: هل هناك شيء نغفله في تلك القصة ؟. هل المقصود بكلمة "خلفه" زمنيا أم مكانيا أم قياديا ؟ . أين غرق فرعون ؟ و هل ما زال بدنه موجودا ؟ و ماذا عرف الناس من تلك القصة قبل بعثة الرسول محمد صلى الله علية و سلم ؟

قد توارثت القصة بأن المقصود بنجاة بدن فرعون هو أن المولى عز و جل أمر البحر لإخراج بدن فرعون على الشاطئ و ذلك حتى يوقن من امن بالله حديثا أن فرعون قد مات , أو لكي يجده كهنة الفراعنة ثم يحنطوه و بذلك يكون آية دائمة تذكر الناس بتلك القصة , و يعتقد أن رمسيس الثاني هو فرعون موسى .

 لكنني و بناءا على بعض التدقيق في القصة  تخيلت بعض الأحداث تتعلق بحادثة غرق فرعون و عليها بنيت فرضية ربما يكون بعضها صحيح و لا اجزم بذلك و أترك تقييم ذلك لأهل الاختصاص من علماء دين و آثار و لمن يهمه الأمر, و أعلم أن السائد و الشبه متفق عليه هي الرواية المتوارثة و لكن ربما كان عند بعض المتخصصين أشياء تؤكد فرضيتي . 

أفترض أن المقصود بنجاة بدن فرعون بعد موته هو الحفاظ على ذلك البدن من التعفن و التحلل, بأمر المولى عز و جل و بدون تدخل بشري لا بالتحنيط أو غيره.   و أن بدن فرعون محفوظ في قاع  نهر النيل في مكان محدد وصفه لنا القرءان , و أن بدنه يبدوا كبدن أي شخص حي  و  سوف يكتشف ذلك قريبا . و أن المقصود من قوله تعالي " فاليوم ننجيك ببدنك لتكون لمن خلفك آية"  أمرين , الأمر الأول هو أن يكون في قصه موت فرعون عبرة لكل من يخلف فرعون زمنيا و مكانيا و قياديا , و الأمر الثاني يحدث في آخر الزمان و هو  ماديا بأن يعثر على بدن فرعون موسى.

فكرت في القصة المتوارثة و فكرت في الإعجاز المقصود و الآية من نجاة بدن فرعون و هل كان فيها شيء جديد أم أنها مما تعارف عليه الناس أم أن هناك شيء نغفله من تلك القصة. 
عادة يلقي البحر الغرقى إلى الشاطئ و أعتاد البشر على ذلك و لا يعتبر ظهور جسم الغريق نجاة. أيضا برع الفراعنة في فنون التحنيط و لم يكن هناك شيء جديد ينفرد به تحنيط فراعينهم . يعتقد أن منبتاح هو فرعون الخروج حيث أن تلك المومياء هي لشخص مات غرقا. القصة مقبولة لحد كبير بأن المولى أمر البحر بإخراج بدن فرعون إلى الشاطئ لكي يعثر عليه ثم يحنط ثم يبقى لعصرنا شاهد حي على قصة الغرق تلك و لكن :

مقارنة بالآيات التي أجراها الله على يد موسى كلها آيات عظيمة, لقد تحولت العصا لثعبان حقيقي و انشقاق البحر......الخ. لذلك فكرت في احتمال أن تكون الآية في قصة نجاة بدن فرعون  أعمق من القصة المتوارثة و أن تكون بنفس عظمة الآيات التي جرت على يد موسى. 

نعرف أن هدف موسى و من معه كان النجاة من فرعون و الابتعاد عنه , فلم يكن هدف موسى و من معه قتل فرعون,  و إن لم يغرق فرعون في البحر فنجاتهم كانت تكفيهم سواء أمات فرعون أو بقى حي و إن رؤوا بدنه بعد الموت أو لا. 

نعلم أن كل من حضر تلك الحادثة قد شاهد و عايش الآية الأكبر و هي انشقاق البحر و عبور موسى و من معه ثم انطباق البحر على فرعون و جنوده . فمن حضر حادثة الغرق , نظر و شهد موت فرعون و جنوده بعين اليقين.

قال تعالى: (وَإِذْ نَجّيْنَاكُم مّنْ آلِ فِرْعَوْنَ يَسُومُونَكُمْ سُوَءَ الْعَذَابِ يُذَبّحُونَ أَبْنَآءَكُمْ وَيَسْتَحْيُونَ نِسَآءَكُمْ وَفِي ذَلِكُمْ بَلآءٌ مّن رّبّكُمْ عَظِيمٌ [49] وَإِذْ فَرَقْنَا بِكُمُ الْبَحْرَ فَأَنجَيْنَاكُمْ وَأَغْرَقْنَا آلَ فِرْعَوْنَ وَأَنْتُمْ تَنظُرُونَ [50] ) [سورة: البقرة]

 أعتاد البشر منذ القدم حكم الغائب فبعد مضي فترة من الزمن يعتبر الأهل و المقربين أن الغائب قد مات و يطبق عليه حكم الأموات في الميراث و خلافة.  لذلك التعجيل برؤية بدن فرعون لم يكن ليؤثر كثيرا فيمن خلف فرعون مباشرة .

ثم, ألا نرى القداسة التي أبداها الفراعنة لهذا الفرعون بعد تحنيطه, و نرى الإعجاب و التبجيل لتلك المومياء و أن ليس في ذلك استثناء عن شبيهاتها من الأجسام المحنطة. و من المفترض أن يكون في بدن فرعون آية و عبرة لهم و لغيرهم. أم هل المقصود بالغفلة بأنهم معجبون ببدن فرعون هذا الظالم الذي لم يصدق موسى فمات غرقا ثم حنط...... 

نعلم أن فرعون لم يغرق بمفردة بل كان معه أتباعه و جنوده, و هم خيرة قوته الضاربة و التي هيمن و حكم بها و يكفي موتهم لتكون انتكاسة عظيمة للدولة الفرعونية. ثم أتساءل هل من حكم البلاد بعد موت فرعون كانوا بحاجه لرؤية بدن فرعون !... 

إن أراد كنهه الفراعنة الذين بقوا احياء بعد موت فرعونهم  تخليده  (كما اعتادوا) بالتحنيط , و لم يجدوا جثته  فليس من الصعب عليهم  أن يعثروا على جثة شبيه  من جنوده أو أقاربه و الذين غرقوا معه  ثم يقوموا بتحنيطها و يدعوا أن هذه هي مومياء فرعونهم  , ومن يسأل..! و من يدرى..! و من يستطيع نفي ذلك....! فلقد غرق المقربون. المهم لديهم التخليد و الهيمنة على عامة المساكين و استمرار الطقوس الفرعونية. و يحتمل أن يكون هذا ما تم فعلا بفرض أن بدن فرعون مازال محفوظ و لم يظهر. فتلك المومياء حنطت بمعرفة البشر مثلها مثل شبيهاتها من الأجسام المحنطة.

إذن, موسى و من معه حضروا حادثة الغرق و يفترض أن يكونوا هم الشهود على موته.  أما الأسرة الفرعونية و الكهنة في مصر القديمة  فلم يكن ليغير فيهم شيء عثورهم على بدن فرعونهم الغريق, و يكفي اختفائه و العدد الهائل المصاحب له في تلك الحادثة للاعتبار إن كان منهم نفر رشيد , لذلك رجحت أن يكون في حدث غرق فرعون  ايه لمن حضر و عايش الأحداث و من أتى مباشرة بعد فرعون. و ربما أراد الكهنة تخليد فرعونهم فحنطوا شبيه له و ظلت هذه المومياء شاهد تذكر بالقصة .

أما بدن فرعون فلم يحن بعد وقت ظهوره, حيث أنه محفوظ بشكل جيد و في ظهوره تجديد و تذكير بتلك القصة و يكون هو الآية المادية التي تبين قدرة الله على الحفظ. نعلم أن زمن المعجزات قد ولى و لكن هذه الآية ربما تكون موجودة و نحن فقط غافلون عنها. لو أدرك بعض الأقدمون بما فكرت فيه فلم يكن باستطاعتهم الكشف أو التنقيب عن بدن فرعون لضعف الإمكانيات و القدرات لديهم . 

نعلم أن المولى عز و جل كرم الأنبياء و الشهداء بأن حرم جسدهم على الأرض, و أن أجسامهم لا يصيبها التحلل أو التعفن بعد الموت. و نستشهد على ذلك بقصة سيدنا سليمان مع الجن حيث لم يدلهم على موته إلا دابة الأرض عندما أكلت منسأته , كذلك سمعنا الكثير عن الشهداء و كيف أن أجسامهم تبقي نضرة حتى أن بعضها سال منه الدم عندما جرحت و ذلك بعد الموت بفترة زمنية طويلة , أما عامة البشر فبعد موتهم تتعفن أجسامهم ثم تتحلل و تصبح ترابا.

 مات فرعون غرقا, و يفترض أن يصيب بدنه ما يصيب الأموات ممن هم في مكانته, و لكن ماذا  إن أراد المولى عز و جل أن يكون بدن فرعون موسى استثناء  بأن ينجيه من المصير المعتاد و أن يحفظ بدنه كما حدث مع الأنبياء . ما يمنع حدوث ذلك . سبحان الله هو على كل شيء قدير. و لأن آيات الله تتصف بالكمال و الإبداع و العظمة  لذلك أعتقد أن المولى عز و جل أنجا بدن فرعون مما يحل بأجسام الموتى و أن المولى حفظ بدنه أية مادية ناطقة.

نرى الفرق بين حفظ أجسام الأنبياء مقارنة مع الحفظ البشري  بالرغم من أن القدماء قد برعوا في علم التحنيط إلا أن حفظ الله لأجسام الأنبياء دائم و لا يؤثر في أجسامهم شيء,  أما في عملية التحنيط و ما بعدها و إلى الآن  فتحتاج المومياء جهد و عناية كبيران و إلا لتعفنت تلك المومياء..... 

تكرر في قصص الأنبياء أن تكون الآيات المرسلة لقوم هي من نفس النوع الذي برع فيه هؤلاء القوم . و لأن الفراعنة برعوا في التحنيط ,  أرجح أن حفظ جسم بشري كل هذه السنين بدون تدخل بشري آخر بالتحنيط أو خلافة هي  آية عظيمة جدا  و قمة في الإعجاز تفوق كل ما عرفة الأقدمون و المعاصرون و إلى يوم الدين من فنون تحنيط و حفظ. و لكن هنا استثناء بأن هذه الآية لم تكن للفراعنة بل لمن هم خلفهم. 

إن كانت هذه هي الآية فلماذا لم تظهر في حينها ........! أولا ذكر القرءان أن الآية مرسلة لمن هم خلف فرعون ( و ربما المقصور هنا زمنيا). ثانيا  المنطق يقول أن لو ظهرت في حينها فربما يدعي أحدهم أنه قام بتحنيطها , أما في عصرنا فلو ظهرت فلا مجال للشك أنها أية من المولى عز و جل.   

و لكن أين غرق فرعون .؟
أخبرنا القرءان أن فرعون غرق في البحر و في مواضع أخرى في اليم , وفي اللغة العربية كلمة "البحر" تدل على المياه الكثيرة العذبة أو المالحة, و نرى تعريف البحر في كتاب "لسان العرب" لأبن منظور كالآتي :  بحر: البَحْرُ: الماءُ الكثيرُ، مِلْحاً كان أَو عَذْباً، وهو خلاف البَرِّ، سمي بذلك لعُمقِهِ واتساعه.

 و أتى ذكر البحر في القرءان لوصف المياه الكثيرة سواء كانت مالحة أم عذبة ,  قال تعالى: (وَهُوَ الّذِي مَرَجَ الْبَحْرَيْنِ هَـَذَا عَذْبٌ فُرَاتٌ وَهَـَذَا مِلْحٌ أُجَاجٌ وَجَعَلَ بَيْنَهُمَا بَرْزَخاً وَحِجْراً مّحْجُوراً) [سورة: الفرقان - الأية: 53]

و نرى أن كلمة "البحر" تكررت في القرءان في مواضع عدة مثلها مثل كلمة "البر" أو "الأرض" . أما  كلمة "اليم" فلقد و ردت في القرءان في سبعة مواضع فقط  تتعلق جميعها بقصة موسى مع فرعون : 

قال تعالى: (أَنِ اقْذِفِيهِ فِي التّابُوتِ فَاقْذِفِيهِ فِي الْيَمّ فَلْيُلْقِهِ الْيَمّ بِالسّاحِلِ يَأْخُذْهُ عَدُوّ لّي وَعَدُوّ لّهُ وَأَلْقَيْتُ عَلَيْكَ مَحَبّةً مّنّي وَلِتُصْنَعَ عَلَىَ عَيْنِيَ) [سورة: طه - الأية: 39]

قال تعالى: (وَأَوْحَيْنَآ إِلَىَ أُمّ مُوسَىَ أَنْ أَرْضِعِيهِ فَإِذَا خِفْتِ عَلَيْهِ فَأَلْقِيهِ فِي اليَمّ وَلاَ تَخَافِي وَلاَ تَحْزَنِيَ إِنّا رَآدّوهُ إِلَيْكِ وَجَاعِلُوهُ مِنَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ) [سورة: القصص - الأية: 7]

قال تعالى: (فَانْتَقَمْنَا مِنْهُمْ فَأَغْرَقْنَاهُمْ فِي الْيَمّ بِأَنّهُمْ كَذّبُواْ بِآيَاتِنَا وَكَانُواْ عَنْهَا غَافِلِينَ) [سورة: الأعراف - الأية: 136]

قال تعالى: (فَأَتْبَعَهُمْ فِرْعَوْنُ بِجُنُودِهِ فَغَشِيَهُمْ مّنَ الْيَمّ مَا غَشِيَهُمْ) [سورة: طه - الأية: 78]

قال تعالى: (فَأَخَذْنَاهُ وَجُنُودَهُ فَنَبَذْنَاهُمْ فِي الْيَمّ فَانظُرْ كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الظّالِمِينَ) [سورة: القصص - الأية: 40]

قال تعالى: (فَأَخَذْنَاهُ وَجُنُودَهُ فَنَبَذْنَاهُمْ فِي الْيَمّ وَهُوَ مُلِيمٌ) [سورة: الذاريات - الأية: 40]

قال تعالى: (قَالَ فَاذْهَبْ فَإِنّ لَكَ فِي الْحَيَاةِ أَن تَقُولَ لاَ مِسَاسَ وَإِنّ لَكَ مَوْعِداً لّن تُخْلَفَهُ وَانظُرْ إِلَىَ إِلَـَهِكَ الّذِي ظَلْتَ عَلَيْهِ عَاكِفاً لّنُحَرّقَنّهُ ثُمّ لَنَنسِفَنّهُ فِي الْيَمّ نَسْفاً) [سورة: طه - الأية: 97]

نرى أنه  في الموضعين الأول و الثاني تتحدث الآيات عن حدث و ضع أم موسى لموسى في تابوت ثم إلقائه في اليم (نهر النيل) . و نرى في الأربع مواضع التالية خبر غرق فرعون و جنوده أيضا في اليم , أما الخبر الأخير فكان المكان الذي ألقي فيه ما صنع السامري.

 و ربما يكون في ذلك دلالة على نفس الموضع, فهذا يرجح أن فرعون غرق في نفس النهر و أن يكون اليم هو نهر النيل. و لكن نهر النيل يضيق و يتسع و هنا تدلنا كلمة "البحر" على أن مكان الغرق كان في جزء من نهر النيل مياهه كثيرة و عميقة.

فيما يلي أوردت بعض ما جاء في القرءان من ايات تصف حدث الغرق :  

قال تعالى: (وَأَوْحَيْنَآ إِلَىَ مُوسَىَ وَأَخِيهِ أَن تَبَوّءَا لِقَوْمِكُمَا بِمِصْرَ بُيُوتاً وَاجْعَلُواْ بُيُوتَكُمْ قِبْلَةً وَأَقِيمُواْ الصّلاَةَ وَبَشّرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ [87] وَقَالَ مُوسَىَ رَبّنَآ إِنّكَ آتَيْتَ فِرْعَوْنَ وَمَلأهُ زِينَةً وَأَمْوَالاً فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدّنْيَا رَبّنَا لِيُضِلّواْ عَن سَبِيلِكَ رَبّنَا اطْمِسْ عَلَىَ أَمْوَالِهِمْ وَاشْدُدْ عَلَىَ قُلُوبِهِمْ فَلاَ يُؤْمِنُواْ حَتّىَ يَرَوُاْ الْعَذَابَ الألِيمَ  [88] قَالَ قَدْ أُجِيبَتْ دّعْوَتُكُمَا فَاسْتَقِيمَا وَلاَ تَتّبِعَآنّ سَبِيلَ الّذِينَ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ [89] وَجَاوَزْنَا بِبَنِيَ إِسْرَائِيلَ الْبَحْرَ فَأَتْبَعَهُمْ فِرْعَوْنُ وَجُنُودُهُ بَغْياً وَعَدْواً حَتّىَ إِذَآ أَدْرَكَهُ الْغَرَقُ قَالَ آمَنتُ أَنّهُ لآ إِلِـَهَ إِلاّ الّذِي آمَنَتْ بِهِ بَنوَاْ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَأَنَاْ مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ  [90] آلاَنَ وَقَدْ عَصَيْتَ قَبْلُ وَكُنتَ مِنَ الْمُفْسِدِينَ [91] فَالْيَوْمَ نُنَجّيكَ بِبَدَنِكَ لِتَكُونَ لِمَنْ خَلْفَكَ آيَةً وَإِنّ كَثِيراً مّنَ النّاسِ عَنْ آيَاتِنَا لَغَافِلُونَ [92] وَلَقَدْ بَوّأْنَا بَنِيَ إِسْرَائِيلَ مُبَوّأَ صِدْقٍ وَرَزَقْنَاهُمْ مّنَ الطّيّبَاتِ فَمَا اخْتَلَفُواْ حَتّىَ جَآءَهُمُ الْعِلْمُ إِنّ رَبّكَ يَقْضِي بَيْنَهُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ فِيمَا كَانُواْ فِيهِ يَخْتَلِفُونَ [ 93] ) [سورة: يونس ]

قال تعالى: (وَأَوْحَيْنَآ إِلَىَ مُوسَىَ أَنْ أَسْرِ بِعِبَادِيَ إِنّكُم مّتّبِعُونَ [52] فَأَرْسَلَ فِرْعَونُ فِي الْمَدَآئِنِ حَاشِرِينَ [ 53] إِنّ هَـَؤُلآءِ لَشِرْذِمَةٌ قَلِيلُونَ [ 54] وَإِنّهُمْ لَنَا لَغَآئِظُونَ [ 55] وَإِنّا لَجَمِيعٌ حَاذِرُونَ [56] فَأَخْرَجْنَاهُمْ مّن جَنّاتٍ وَعُيُونٍ [57] وَكُنُوزٍ وَمَقَامٍ كَرِيمٍ [ 58] كَذَلِكَ وَأَوْرَثْنَاهَا بَنِيَ إِسْرَائِيلَ [59] فَأَتْبَعُوهُم مّشْرِقِينَ [60] فَلَمّا تَرَاءَى الْجَمْعَانِ قَالَ أَصْحَابُ مُوسَىَ إِنّا لَمُدْرَكُونَ [61] قَالَ كَلاّ إِنّ مَعِيَ رَبّي سَيَهْدِينِ [62] فَأَوْحَيْنَآ إِلَىَ مُوسَىَ أَنِ اضْرِب بّعَصَاكَ الْبَحْرَ فَانفَلَقَ فَكَانَ كُلّ فِرْقٍ كَالطّوْدِ الْعَظِيمِ [63] وَأَزْلَفْنَا ثَمّ الاَخَرِينَ [64] وَأَنجَيْنَا مُوسَىَ وَمَن مّعَهُ أَجْمَعِينَ [ 65] ثُمّ أَغْرَقْنَا الاَخَرِينَ [ 66] إِنّ فِي ذَلِكَ لاَيَةً وَمَا كَانَ أَكْثَرُهُم مّؤْمِنِينَ [67] وَإِنّ رَبّكَ لَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الرّحِيمُ [68] ) [سورة: الشعراء]

قال تعالى: (فَأَسْرِ بِعِبَادِي لَيْلاً إِنّكُم مّتّبَعُونَ [23] وَاتْرُكِ الْبَحْرَ رَهْواً إِنّهُمْ جُندٌ مّغْرَقُونَ [24] كَمْ تَرَكُواْ مِن جَنّاتٍ وَعُيُونٍ  [25] وَزُرُوعٍ وَمَقَامٍ كَرِيمٍ [26] وَنَعْمَةٍ كَانُواْ فِيهَا فَاكِهِينَ  [27] كَذَلِكَ وَأَوْرَثْنَاهَا قَوْماً آخَرِينَ  [28] ) [سورة: الدخان - الأية: 28]

قال تعالى: (وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَىَ تِسْعَ آيَاتٍ بَيّنَاتٍ فَاسْأَلْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ إِذْ جَآءَهُمْ فَقَالَ لَهُ فِرْعَونُ إِنّي لأظُنّكَ يَمُوسَىَ مَسْحُوراً [101] قَالَ لَقَدْ عَلِمْتَ مَآ أَنزَلَ هَـَؤُلآءِ إِلاّ رَبّ السّمَاوَاتِ وَالأرْضِ بَصَآئِرَ وَإِنّي لأظُنّكَ يَفِرْعَونُ مَثْبُوراً [102] فَأَرَادَ أَن يَسْتَفِزّهُم مّنَ الأرْضِ فَأَغْرَقْنَاهُ وَمَن مّعَهُ جَمِيعاً [103] وَقُلْنَا مِن بَعْدِهِ لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ اسْكُنُواْ الأرْضَ فَإِذَا جَآءَ وَعْدُ الاَخِرَةِ جِئْنَا بِكُمْ لَفِيفاً [104] ) [سورة: الإسراء]

قال تعالى: (وَلَقَدْ أَوْحَيْنَآ إِلَىَ مُوسَىَ أَنْ أَسْرِ بِعِبَادِي فَاضْرِبْ لَهُمْ طَرِيقاً فِي الْبَحْرِ يَبَساً لاّ تَخَافُ دَرَكاً وَلاَ تَخْشَىَ [77] فَأَتْبَعَهُمْ فِرْعَوْنُ بِجُنُودِهِ فَغَشِيَهُمْ مّنَ الْيَمّ مَا غَشِيَهُمْ [78] وَأَضَلّ فِرْعَوْنُ قَوْمَهُ وَمَا هَدَىَ [79] يَبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ قَدْ أَنجَيْنَاكُمْ مّنْ عَدُوّكُمْ وَوَاعَدْنَاكُمْ جَانِبَ الطّورِ الأيْمَنَ وَنَزّلْنَا عَلَيْكُمُ الْمَنّ وَالسّلْوَىَ [80] كُلُواْ مِن طَيّبَاتِ مَا رَزَقْنَاكُمْ وَلاَ تَطْغَوْاْ فِيهِ فَيَحِلّ عَلَيْكُمْ غَضَبِي وَمَن يَحْلِلْ عَلَيْهِ غَضَبِي فَقَدْ هَوَىَ [81] ) [سورة: طه]

و يمكن من خلال هذه الآيات استنتاج أن الأحداث توالت كالتالي :

- أراد موسى و من معه الفرار من فرعون و سلطانه, و أٌوحي إلية أن يسري بالليل. 

- علم فرعون بخبر محاولة فرارهم في نفس الليلة و أستنفر أتباعه و بعث في المدائن يأمرهم بالتجمع و أمر جنوده و قادهم في ملاحقة موسى و من معه لقتلهم 

- حشد فرعون جنوده من المدائن ( و صفت المدائن بأنها كانت مدائن مرفهة تحوي عيون و زروع و كنوز و مقام كريم يمكن لعلماء الآثار تحديد موقع هذه المدائن و أهمية ذلك أن للغرب من تلك المدائن و عند الالتقاء مع نهر النيل حدث الغرق)

- توجه فرعون و جنوده إلى الشرق  لتتبع موسى و من معه ( لابد أن تلك المدن لم تكن مقامة مباشرة على ساحل النيل وكانت تبعد مسافة عن الساحل إلى الغرب حيث أن فرعون أتجه شرقا , ولم تكن المسافة كبيرة و سبب ذلك أن التتبع كان سريع و حدث في نفس الليلة , كذلك هذه المدائن كان بها عيون مياه و لم تكن تعتمد على مياه النيل و في ذلك دلالة عن بعدها عن نهر النيل و ربما تكون منطقة جبلية حيث توجد عيون المياه)

- عندما تراءى الفريقين عن بعد و كاد فرعون أن يدرك موسى , أوحى الله لموسى أن يضرب البحر بعصاه فأنفلق كل فلق كالطود العظيم ( و يدل هذا أن مكان الغرق كان عميق حيث أن المياه على الجانبين أصبح تشبه الطود عظيم و الطود هو الجبل )

- الوقت ليلا و رأي من مع موسى ما حدث و حتى لا يدب فيهم الفزع أوحى المولى عز و جل لموسى أن يسيروا بهدوء (رهوا) و نظرا لوصف الآية لسيرهم بهدوء و بفرض أن قاع النيل في ذلك الموضع كان عميق , يوحي ذلك بأن النهر أيضا متسع في ذلك الموضع لأن التدرج من الشاطئ إلى القاع ثم الشاطئ الأخر لو كان فجائيا لأضطر موسى و من معه للتسلق و القفز و هذا لم يحدث حيث أنهم ساروا رهوا.

- كان الليل مطبق لذلك لم يتبين فرعون و من معه جيدا ما حدث من انشقاق البحر و أن مرورهم ليس بين جبلين بل مياه كالجبال,  و إلا لتردد فرعون و من معه في العبور. و نعلم أنهم لم يترددوا في ملاحقة القوم و هذا تأكيد على عدم إدراكهم بأنهم يمرون بين طودين من المياه.

 - كان أمر الله واقع حيث أطبقت عليهم مياه النيل , و أدرك فرعون أن موسى على حق و لكن بعد فوات الأوان.

 و نذكر حديث جبريل علية السلام لسيدنا محمد :   
قال جبريل يا محمد لو رأيتني وأنا أغطسه بإحدى يدي وأدس من الحال في فيه مخافة أن تدركه رحمة الله فيغفر له يعني فرعون ) ابن جرير هب عن أبي هريرة).

نعلم أن سيدنا جبريل مأمور, و لقد غط فرعون و دس في فيه الطين. و طين نهر النيل مثل المادة اللاصقة من يعلق فيها يصعب استخراجه, فما بالنا بسيدنا جبريل يفعل ذلك, فكيف يكون !. 

بحثت تاريخيا و اثريا حسب إمكانياتي المتواضعة لمعرفة أين تقع مدائن فرعون المذكورة في الآيات و لتحديد ذلك يمكن الرجوع لآيات القرءان و ذلك من خلال فهم المعاني و البحث تاريخا عن ما يتوافق مع تلك المعاني .

للوصول لنتائج مرضية علينا تحديد نقاط هامة مثل: 
-	في أي زمن كان ملك هذا الفرعون
-	من هو فرعون موسى 
-	أين كانت عاصمته  

عرفت أن الأسر الفرعونية الحاكمة وصل عددها لحوالي ثلاثون أسرة, و لكن قسمت لثلاث عصور , العصور القديمة , و العصور الوسطى و العصور الحديثة. كان لنهاية كل عصر أن يحكم البلاد أناس آخرين ( من غير الفراعنة) لذلك لا بد و أن يكون فرعون موسى هو آخر فرعون من أسرته و من عصره, حيث من حكم البلاد بعدة لم يكونوا من نسله.

قال تعالى: (كَذَلِكَ وَأَوْرَثْنَاهَا قَوْماً آخَرِينَ) [سورة: الدخان - الأية: 28]

قال تعالى: (وَأَوْرَثْنَا الْقَوْمَ الّذِينَ كَانُواْ يُسْتَضْعَفُونَ مَشَارِقَ الأرْضِ وَمَغَارِبَهَا الّتِي بَارَكْنَا فِيهَا وَتَمّتْ كَلِمَةُ رَبّكَ الْحُسْنَىَ عَلَىَ بَنِيَ إِسْرَآئِيلَ بِمَا صَبَرُواْ وَدَمّرْنَا مَا كَانَ يَصْنَعُ فِرْعَوْنُ وَقَوْمُهُ وَمَا كَانُواْ يَعْرِشُونَ) [سورة: الأعراف - الأية: 137]

 لم أستطع تحديد من هو فرعون بالاسم , لدي بعض الاحتمالات لكني لا أجزم بها و علماء الآثار يمكن أن يساعدوا في ذلك و لكن لو صحت فرضيتي فلابد أن بدنه مفقود و كذلك لم يخلفه في الحكم أحد من قومه و من حكم البلاد بعده كانوا من قوم آخرين.

لا ننسى أن خلال فترة حكم فرعون موسى حدثت أحداث عظام مثل "الدم و الجراد....الخ" و عرفت أن بعضهم وجد مخطوطة فرعونية قديمة موثق فيها تلك الأحداث و أن هذه المخطوطة موجودة في متحف "ليدن" في هولندا.

المدائن التي حشر منها فرعون جنوده موجودة على الجهة الغربية للنيل و يحتمل أن تضاريسها كانت هضبية لأن الآيات و صفت أن كان بها عيون , و عدم تردد فرعون و من معه و تقبل أن تكون المياه المنشقة هي جبلين يرجح نفس الفكرة و هي هضبية المنطقة, و هذه المدن هي الدلالة التي إلي شرقها مباشرة و مع التقاءها بالنيل يقع المكان الذي أرجح أن يكون حدث فيه الغرق , و ربما يرقد هناك بدن فرعون أو على الأقل بقايا جنوده و أسلحتهم و عتادهم.

يحتمل جدا أن تكون عاصمة الشمال الفرعونية  مدينة "منف" أو "منفيس" القديمة و الموجود آثارها 28 كم  إلى الجنوب من القاهرة في الجهة الغربية من نهر النيل هي المدائن التي أشارت لها الآيات .  كذلك إلى الشرق من مدينة منفيس و بالقرب من نهر النيل هناك بعض التلال.

قال تعالى: (وَجَاوَزْنَا بِبَنِيَ إِسْرَآئِيلَ الْبَحْرَ فَأَتَوْاْ عَلَىَ قَوْمٍ يَعْكُفُونَ عَلَىَ أَصْنَامٍ لّهُمْ قَالُواْ يَمُوسَىَ اجْعَلْ لّنَآ إِلَـَهاً كَمَا لَهُمْ آلِهَةٌ قَالَ إِنّكُمْ قَوْمٌ تَجْهَلُونَ) [سورة: الأعراف - الأية: 138]

نخبر الآية الكريمة أن موسى و من معه بعد عبورهم البحر أتوا على قوم يعبدون الأصنام, و يتحقق ذلك ما عرف عن عبادة الفراعنة صنم للعجل "أبيس" و أن مكان عبادة هذا العجل  لم تكن موجودة في أرض سيناء بل  كانت موجودة إلى الشرق من مدينة منفيس في الجهة الأخرى لنهر النيل.  مع ملاحظة أن السامري قلد هؤلاء القوم بأن صنع صنم على هيئة عجل.

في سورة البقرة ورد ذكر حادث الغرق في الآية 50, و ذكر معجزة عيون موسى في الآية 60 و نرى الآيات من 51 إلى 59 تخبرنا عن فارق زمني و مكاني و أحداث تمت ما بين حادث الغرق و حادث تفجر عيون موسى. تقع عيون موسى بالقرب من السويس و هي إلى الشرق تماما من مدينة منفيس و هذا ينطبق على اللفظ القرءاني بأن فرعون في ملاحقته لموسى أتجه للشرق و الفرق الزمني و المكاني مابين حدث الغرق و استسقاء موسى لقومه و انفجار العيون من الحجر يدل على أن مكان العيون ليس هو مكان الغرق و أن الغرق حدث قبل تفجر العيون  في المكان و الزمان.

عليه أرجح أن يكون بدن فرعون و بقايا جنوده و عتادهم و الذين كان عددهم كبير مدفونين في قاع النيل إلى الشرق من آثار مدينة منفيس القديمة و أتوقع أن تكون تلك البقايا محفوظة على عمق ما أسفل القاع. مع الإشارة لأن الطبقة الكبيرة التي تغطي تلك البقايا هي في نفس الوقت طبقة عازلة و حافظة.    

  ليس بالضرورة أن يكون مجمل فرضيتي صحيح, فربما كان المقصود بنجاة بدن فرعون هو ما جاء بالقصة المتوارثة, و لكن ربما ما و صفت لتحديد مكان غرق فرعون صحيح, يمكن لعلماء الآثار المساعدة في ذلك. غرق مع فرعون جنوده بأسلحتهم و عتادهم ويسهل هذا عملية  البحث عن طريق الاستشعار عن بعد و التصوير التحت سطحي , مع الانتباه بأن تضاريس نهر النيل قد تغيرت كثير عن زمن مصر الفرعونية , و يحتمل و جود طبقات كبيرة من التسريبات في منطقة الغرق .

هذه هي فرضيتي أعرضها عليكم طلبا للتقييم و للمساعدة و فقنا المولى عز و جل لما فيه الخير و الصلاح

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الاخ الفاضل غريب الدار
بالطبع لي عودة
و لكن امهلني بعض الوقت لدراسة فرضيتك
دمت بخير*

----------


## قلب مصر

الحقيقة أخى غريب الدار قرأت مشاركتك من السطر الأول
ووجدتنى التهم الحروف والكلمات حتى أصل إلى نهاية هذا التسلسل الرائع
بالفعل انت لفت نظرى لبعض النقاط وفسرتها لى من خلال هذا الافتراض
بغض النظر عن مدى صحة هذا الافتراض أو خطأه لأنه يحتاج إلى دلائل تثبته وتدعمه أو تنفيه وتلغيه
لكنها دراسة جديرة بالاحترام والدراسة
اشكرك كثيرا مع وعد بالعودة مرة أخرى

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأخ الفاضل / غريب الدار
واضح إنك تعمقت وتأملت وكانت لك وجهة نظر محترمة تحتمل الإتفاق فى بعضها والإختلاف فى البعض ولكن ما اثرته رائع ولى عودة إن شاء الله . دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأستاذ الفاضل / غريب الدار
الأستاذ الفاضل / ابن طيبة
تمكشياً مع نظرية الأخ غريب الدار فقد بحثت عن المدن المصرية التى كانت على ضفاف النهر والتى أشتهرت بالطمى الكثير فوجدت مدينة القرنة ومدينة تنيس .
لا يعنى هذا أننى أوؤيد فكرة بقاء جثمان الفرعون مدفون حتى الأن أو أن الخروج كان من بحيرة المنزلة كما سبق لنا فى مشاركة سابقة ولكنى بحثت واليكم ما توصلت اليه عسى أن يكون مفيداً .


[COLOR="Red"]مدينة الفرما الفرعونية ( بر آمون ) أي مدينة الإله آمون وفي العصر اليوناني أنشأت لها ضاحية من الناحية الجنوبية الغربية دعيت باسم بيلوزيوم ( أو بيلوز) وذلك لكثرة الأوحال التي كانت بها و المتخلفة من مياه فرع النيل الذي كان يصل إليها وقد دعي بالفرع البيلوزي وقد طغى اسم بيلوز على المدينة 
ولكثرة الطمى فى المنطقة فأنها كان لها شهرة عظيمة في مجالات صناعات الأواني الفخارية 
وكان عدد سكانها مائة ألف مواطن من الأقباط كما جاء في كتاب " بورسعيد " إصدار العلاقات العامة بمحافظة بورسعيد وهو ما ذكره من قبل المؤرخ (ريو) عند حفر قناة السويس سنة 1859 في قوله: " سبحت بخيالي في سماء الخيال فبدا لي شبح الماضي .. هنا بالقرب من هذا الموقع كانت مدينة ( بيلوز) القديمة وكان عدد سكانها مائة ألف نسمة !! أين ذهب هؤلاء القوم؟ لا يوجد منهم رجلاً واحداً!! لقد اندثرت معالم مدينتهم .. لقد انقطعت موارد حياتهم .. لقد تحولت حقولهم الخضراء إلى صحراء قاحلة! لقد جف نهرهم فماتوا".
و في كتاب فتح العرب لمصر تأليف ( ألفريد جورج بطلر) المطبوع في أكسفورد سنة 1902 ترجمة محمد فريد أبو حديد جاء ما يلي عن الفرما:
" ومدينة بيلوز اسمها بالقبطية بر آمون ويسميها العرب الفرما كانت على نهد من الأرض على نحو ميل و نصف من البحر ، وكان لها مرفأ لعله كان متصلاً بالمدينة بخليج يجري من البحر، وكان فرع من النيل اسمه الفرع البيلوزي يهوي إلى البحر بقربها. وكانت مدينة قديمة قوية الحصون بها كثير من آثار المصريين القدماء كما كان بها أديرة وكنائس وكان لها شأن كبير إذ كانت مفتاح مصر من الشرق يشرف على طريق القادم من الصحراء وتملك ناصية البحر ويجري إليها فرع من النيل يؤدي إلى مصر السفلي.
وقد ذكرت الفرما في الكتاب المقدس باسم ( سين ) كما جاء في قاموس الكتاب المقدس صفحة 497 و نصه " سين مدينة مصرية ورد ذكرها في حزقيال ( 30 : 15 , 16) أطلق عليها اليونانيين اسم بيلوسيون ( بيلوزيوم) وقد جرت عندها مواقع كثيرة لذلك يسميها حزقيال ( حصن مصر ) وموقعها الآن (تل الفرما)" و في المرجع نفسه صفحة 894 " سين ( حز 30 : 15 , 16 ) هي نفس بيلوسيوم في العصر الكلاسيكي و ( تل الفرما ) في العصور الحديثة وتقع على بعد ثمانية عشر ميلاً شرق قناة السويس".

وبعد مدينة الفرما نأتى لمدينة تنيس وهىمدينة قديمة من مدن مصر كانت من الناحية الشرقية تتاخم ضاحية بيلوز ( الفرما ) وهي الآن جزيرة صغيرة وسط بحيرة المنزلة التي كانت تدعى بحيرة تنيس و أول من دعاها باسم بحيرة المنزلة خليل الظاهري كما جاء في كتاب على ضفاف بحيرات مصر جزء أول ويقول المسعودي في كتاب (مروج الذهب) انه قبل القرن الثالث الميلادي لم تكن توجد بهذه المنطقة بحيرات و لكنها كانت أرضا زراعية لم يكن بمصر مثلها استواء و طيب تربة وكان بها الجنات و النخيل والكروم والشجر والزرع ، وكان الماء منحدراً إليها لا ينقطع عنها صيفاً أو شتاء وسائره يصب في البحر من جميع خلجانه أو من الموقع المعروف بالأشتوم ولم يرى الناس أحسن من جناتها وكرومها. وفي القرن السادس الميلادي على أثر زلزال طغى البحر على هذه الأراضي وبقيت تنيس و بعض الجزر العالية.
و قد جاء في كتاب فتح العرب لمصر عن اسم تنيس بأن ( كاتريد) يقول بأن اسم هذه المدينة مشتق من اللفظ اليوناني ( نيسوس ) وقد أضيف في أوله علامة التعريف القبطية للمؤنث فإذا صح ذلك كان لابد من أن تلك البلاد غمرت بالمياه منذ زمن بعيد قبل القرن السادس و ذلك لأن اللفظ اليوناني ( نيسوس ) معناه جزيرة و بعلامة التعريف القبطية للمؤنث ( تي ) يصبح الاسم الجزيرة و يرجح المؤلف هذه بقوله "بأن (كاسيان ) وكان في مصر سنة ( 390 - 397م ) يقول على وجه اليقين أن تنيس يحيط بها من جميع جهاتها بحر أو بحيرات ملحة حتى أن أهلها كانوا يعتمدون كل الاعتماد على البحر في الانتقال من مكان إلى مكان ، وكانوا يأتون بالطين في السفن إذا أرادوا أن يوسعوا أرضاً ليبنوا عليها بناء".
وفي كتاب مناظرات يوحنا كاسيان مع آباء البرية جاء في وصفه للبرية التي كانت بها تنيس بأنها كانت قبلاً أغنى منطقة وكما يقال أن مائدة الملك كانت تعد من منتجاتها .. و أن هذه الأرض طغى عليها البحر و صارت خراباً وتحولت إلى مستنقعات مالحة حتى أن من يراها يظن أنها هي التي قيل عنها في المزامير " سيجعل الأنهار قفاراً و مجاري المياه متعطشة والأرض المثمرة سغبة " ( مز 107 : 23 , 24).

و نعود إلى ما جاء عن تنيس في كتاب فتح العرب لمصر حيث يقول " وكانت الأرض التي تغطيها مياه تلك البحيرة ( بحيرة المنزلة ) إلى ما قبل الفتح العربي بقرن واحد لا يضارعها في بلاد مصر كلها ارض أخرى في جودتها وخصبها وغناها إلا إذا قلت بلاد الفيوم فقد تكون مساويه لها وكانت أرضا ترويها ترع لا تنضب مياهها تأتى من النيل وكانت تنبت نباتا يانعاً من القمح والنخيل والأعناب وسائر الشجر غير أن البحر طغى عليها فأقتحم ما كان يحجزه من كثبان الرمال وكانت المياه تزيد طغيانا عاماً بعد عام حتى عمت السهل الوطئ كله ولم يبقى فوق وجهها إلا عدداً من الجزائر بعد أن أكلت المياه ما كان هناك من حقول و قرى فلم ينجى منها إلا ما كان عالياً لا تناله المياه واعظم ما نجى من قرى تلك الأرض مدينة تنيس الشهيرة وكانت مدينة لها شئ من الأتساع والكبر وكانت ذات بناء جميل تجود بها صناعة المنسوجات الرقيقة".

ممتم بخير

----------


## غريب الدار

الأستاذ الفاضل سيد إبراهيم , الأخت الفاضلة أم يوسف , و الأخ الفاضل معتز فطين , شكرا لكم جميعا على ردكم الكريم.
أعذروني أنني حتى الآن لم أستطع قراءة كل المشاركات السابقة و أقترح إن سمحتم بأن يكون هناك تلخيص مع نهاية كل أسبوع أو شهر , لمساعدة أي مشترك جديد مثل حالاتي الإلمام بالنقاط الهامة حتى يستطيع المشاركة بأفق أوسع. لدي بعض التعليقات و الملاحظات على سوف أجمعها و أبعثها لكم عندما أكمل قراءة كل المشاركات.

بخصوص موقع الغرق أتصور أنه يمكن الوصول إليه حسب التعمق في تحديد التالي:
1- هو في نهر النيل و المكان كان عميق و كثير ماءة حتى سمي بالبحر
2- الى الغرب من مكان الغرق الأرض هضبية أو بها تلال لأن فرعون و جنودة لم يرهبهم و لم يستغربوا منظر الطود و الذي تخيلوه جبل
3- الى الغرب من موقع الغرق كانت مدائن فرعونية بها عيون و كنوز و مقام كريم . و تفصيل معماري آخر أن هناك تعريشات يستظل بها.
4- لابد أن الأرض بكر و لم يشيد بها شيء و إلا لظهر بقايا أسلحة جنود فرعون و الذين كان عددهم كبير.
5- يساعد معرفة الفرعون و تتبع إنجازاته تحديد مكان تلك المدائن .
6- إن صحت فرضيتي فيكون ممياء هذا الفرعون مش موجودة في متحف القاهرة. أو أن هناك ممياء ليست لفرعون. مثلا لو تم تحليل جيني لممياء منبتاح يفترض أنه لو بن رمسيس الثاني يظهر التحليل الجيني هذا.
7- لابد أن من حكم البلاد بعد غرق فرعون و جنودة ناس آخرين. مع التبيه آخرين تعني أنه ربما في شمال مصر حكم ناس و في الشرق ناس و في الجنوب ناس . يعني حدث تفكك. و لكنهم جميعا ليسوا من نفس عائلة الفرعون الفريق.

أكتفي بهذا القدر و أعذروني لذلك و إن شاء الله لي عودة

----------


## أحمد المليجي

وبعد ان عدنا من جديد اولا أحب ان اعبر عن عمق احترامي الشديد لكل من اخواني الافاضل استاذنا الغالي استاذ سيد ابراهيم و الاستاذ العزيز استاذ معتز علي هذا الاستمرار الدءوب و هذا البحث المستمر في ذلك الصدد




> أين بدن فرعون موسى
> 
> قال تعالى: (كَذَلِكَ وَأَوْرَثْنَاهَا قَوْماً آخَرِينَ) [سورة: الدخان - الأية: 28]
> 
> قال تعالى: (وَأَوْرَثْنَا الْقَوْمَ الّذِينَ كَانُواْ يُسْتَضْعَفُونَ مَشَارِقَ الأرْضِ وَمَغَارِبَهَا الّتِي بَارَكْنَا فِيهَا وَتَمّتْ كَلِمَةُ رَبّكَ الْحُسْنَىَ عَلَىَ بَنِيَ إِسْرَآئِيلَ بِمَا صَبَرُواْ وَدَمّرْنَا مَا كَانَ يَصْنَعُ فِرْعَوْنُ وَقَوْمُهُ وَمَا كَانُواْ يَعْرِشُونَ) [سورة: الأعراف - الأية: 137]


_اخي الفاضل غريب الدار :_
علي الرغم من ان كل ما جاء فيما خطت يدك قد لفت نظري بشدة و اثار الكثير من الفكر و المنطق في الوقت ذاتة الا انك اثرت نقطة كانت ولازالت ملفتة للنظر الا وهو تحدث القران الدائم عن التوريث في قصة فرعون حيث انة ذكر مرة كما اوردت قوما اخرين دون تحديد هوية هؤلا القوم و لكن اذكر اية جعلتني متحير قمة الحيرة و هي

_> وفأخرجناهم من جنات و عيون و كنوز و مقام كريم كذلك و اورثناها بني اسرائيل<_ 
_قصة فرعون و سيدنا موسي في سورة الشعراء من الاية ال1 حي 62  و علي وجة الخصوص الاية 59_

لقد جاء في الاية 59 من سورة الشعراء علي وجة التحديد هؤلا القوم الاخرين الذين اورثهم الله ملك و جنات فرعون و كانت هذة قمة الحيرة فهؤلا القوم هم بني اسرائيل انفسهم مرة اخري و الذين اخرجوا كما هو مفهوم من سياق الايات هم فرعون و جنودة او قومة 
السؤال الذي يطرح نفسة هنا و نحن نتعامل مع المصحف الشريف علي انة مطلق غير قابل للسهو هل عاد بنو اسرائيل بعد غرق الفرعون مرة اخري الي مصر ؟
و ماذا كان اذن موقف من وراء فرعون منهم بعد ان اغرق بني اسرائيل حاكمهم بل و من يعبدون و هل كانوا ليقبلوا بوجودهم مرة اخري ام يفعلوا كما فعل مرنبتاح و يقضي علي بذرة بني اسرائيل في مصر ؟
ام انني قد فهمت المقصد من التوريث اصلا في هذة الاية الكريمة ؟
- هي مجرد اسئلة احب ان اضفها الي موضوع البحث عسي ان تنفعنا 
و لنا عودة ان شاء الله

----------


## ابن طيبة

> وبعد ان عدنا من جديد اولا أحب ان اعبر عن عمق احترامي الشديد لكل من اخواني الافاضل استاذنا الغالي استاذ سيد ابراهيم و الاستاذ العزيز استاذ معتز علي هذا الاستمرار الدءوب و هذا البحث المستمر في ذلك الصدد
> 
> 
> 
> _اخي الفاضل غريب الدار :_
> علي الرغم من ان كل ما جاء فيما خطت يدك قد لفت نظري بشدة و اثار الكثير من الفكر و المنطق في الوقت ذاتة الا انك اثرت نقطة كانت ولازالت ملفتة للنظر الا وهو تحدث القران الدائم عن التوريث في قصة فرعون حيث انة ذكر مرة كما اوردت قوما اخرين دون تحديد هوية هؤلا القوم و لكن اذكر اية جعلتني متحير قمة الحيرة و هي
> 
> _> وفأخرجناهم من جنات و عيون و كنوز و مقام كريم كذلك و اورثناها بني اسرائيل<_ 
> _قصة فرعون و سيدنا موسي في سورة الشعراء من الاية ال1 حي 62  و علي وجة الخصوص الاية 59_
> ...


*الاخ الحبيب احمد المليجي اولا مرحبا بعودتك اوحشتنا تساؤلاتك المتوقدة ذكاء
ثانيا هذه المداخلة الجميلة اليست دليلا علي قيام امبراطورية بني اسرائيل و لكن اين علي ارض مصر ؟
هل جرت القصة كلها ههنا؟
هل قامت مملكة لبني اسرائيل علي ارض مصر؟
هل لغز الفارق الزمني الذي يقدر بالفين و خمسمائة سنة في عمر الحضارة المصرية و الذي نجهل عنه اي شيء كان سببه محو اثار بني اسرائيل فالاسرة الاولي بالتحديد و بناء علي اخر فحوصات عنصر الكربون المشع لبعض مومياوات هذه الاسرة  اثبتت ان تاريخها يرجع لخمسة الاف و خمسمائة سنة قبل الميلاد لا ثلاثة الاف و خمسمائة سنة كما هو معتقد الان 
انها اسئلة في غاية الخطورة اخي الفاضل؟
اعتقد الان استطيع ان افسر لما و بعد مجهود دام سبعة عشر عاما كان كل ما توصلت اليه من حقائق عن هذا الموضوع هو لا شيء
تحياتي للجميع*

----------


## غريب الدار

الأحوة الأفاضل / السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
قبل أن أضيف شيء جديد أريد أخباركم بأنني شاركت معكم بموضوع عن صرح سيدنا سليمان و علاقته بالبحر و ياريت لو حد يقد يساعدني يقدر يطلع على الموضوع و إبداء الرأي. و الغرض بإذن الله هو وقف الأخافير التي تهدد الأقصى للبحث عن الهيكل المذعوم. الهدف هو التعاون و كل حسب جهدة و علمة للوصول لما هو نافع بإذن الله .

بخصوص موضوع فرعون موسى فأكمل :
8- أن كان بالمدائن زروع و أنها لم تكن مباشرة على نهر النيل ذلك أن في تصوري أن المطاردة تمت في نفس ليلية الهروب و لابد من وجود مسافة معينه بين مكان المدائن و نهر النيل.

إن تسمحوا لي سوف أضيف أشياء جديدة لم أكن قد زكرتها فيما سبق و أرى أن رأيكم سوف يفيدني بالخصوص: 
بحثا عن فرعون موسى و مدينة وجدت أشياء يمكن تفيد. و أريد طرحها عليكم لمناقشتها و إثراءنا بمزيد من المعلومات ربما نستطيع تكملة بعضنا و الوصول للحقيقة.

أولا- وجدت في كتاب الدكتور موريس بوكاي , تعليق نقلا على ما  جاء في كتاب الأب كورواييه R.P.B. Couroyer  و هو أستاذ بمدرسة الكتاب المقدس بالقدس حيث قال:  " و على حسب التراث الشعبي فإن فرعون قد إبتلع بجيشه و هو يسكن الآن قاع البحر و يحكم مملكة إنسان البحر أي عجول البحر " 
اقتطعت هذا الكلام من كتاب موريس بوكاي و أتساءل أي تراث شعبي هذا هل لأحد علم به .  إن كان الخبر صحيح فهذا يرجح فرضية وجود بدن فرعون في الماء و عدم خروجه و إن كانت قصة مختلقة و كلام مفترى , فلن يكون له أصل . و أطرح هذا التساؤل هل لأحد علم بهذا الموضوع و هذا التراث.

ثانيا – لا أثق إلا في ألفاظ القرآن الكريم أما التوراة فليست مقياس و يجب عدم الوثوق في المعلومة بشكل مطلق , و لكن لا بأس فلا نستطيع طرحة جانبا بالكامل فربما وجدنا معلومة مفيدة , و الحكمة كما نعرف ضالة المؤمن.
وجدت أن الأستاذ معتز فطين قد اورد سفر الخروج و أشكره على هذا المجهود و أضيف أن قصة فرعون جاءت في أماكن أخرى من التوراة.  وجدت في كتاب موريس مقتطف من مزمور داود رقم 136 في الآيات من 13- 15 " الحمد للذي شق بحر البوص شقين و جعل إسرائيل يمر في الوسط و ألقى بفرعون و جيوشه في بحر البوص ". المعلومة تبدوا صحيحة لحد كبير حيث أنشق البحر و مر بني إسرائيل وغرق فرعون في البحر,  استغربت ما هو بحر البوص و هل كان هناك في مصر الفرعونية بحر أسمه كذلك, ربما هناك موضع معين أو مكان يحمل هذا الاسم. لاحظت أن سفر الخروج لا يذكر هذا البحر ... ما هو رأي علماء الآثار.؟ 

ثالثا : عثرت في موقع شبكة حياة مصر المعلومة التالية" 
قصة سنوهى (من الأدب القصصى، وهى قصة حقيقية)
تدور القصة حول القائد "سنوهى" قائد جيش الملك "أمنمحات الأول" فى الدولة الوسطى، فقد هرب عندما سمع بوفاة الملك، وتولى ولى العهد "سنوسرت" الحكم حيث كان "سنوهى" عدواً له. وصل "سنوهى" إلى أحد مشايخ البدو فى فلسطين الذى أكرمه وزوجه كبرى بناته، فحقد على "سنوهى" جيرانه، وظهر منهم فتى طلب مبارزته، فانتصر "سنوهى" وقضى عليه. ظل "سنوهى" فى فلسطين حتى أصبح شيخاً، وزاد حنينه لوطنه العزيز مصر، ولما علم فرعون عفا عن "سنوهى"، وأكرمه وعينه فى بلاطه.
لفت انتباهي التشابه في قصة سنوهي مع قصة سيدنا موسى,

1-  يقال أن قصة سنوهي حقيقية و كذلك نعلم أن قصة سيدنا موسى حقيقية
2-  يوجد تشابه بين الأسمين " موسى " و " سنوهي"
3- أن سنوهي عاصر فرعونين و كذلك القصة السائدة عن موسى أنه عاصر فرعونين ( لا أقتنع شخصيا بهذا  و لكن يظهر هناك ترابط بين من سجل قصة سنوهي و بين من قال أن موسى عاصر فرعونين و يمكن المصدر واحد , أو أحدهم أخذ عن الآخر)
4-  تشابه في الهروب من العقاب ( مع اختلاف الأسباب )
5- تشابه في إكرام شيخ بدوي و تزويجه أحد بناته
6- تشابه في أن سنوهي قتل أحدهم في مبارزة و كذلك موسى فعل و لكن مع إختلاف المكان و الأحداث

باقي القصتين لا تتفقان و خصوصا موضوع العفو هذا.

الواضح طالما أن القصتين لا تتفقان حرفيا أنهما شخصين مختلفين , و لكن بسبب التشابه بين الكبير بين القصتين ربما كان سنوهي هو موسى أما تفاصيل القصة فتم تحريفها لسبب أو آخر. 

المشكلة في خاتمة القصة , و لكن لماذا إن كان موسى هو سنوهي تم تحريف القصة هل لهذا ما يبرره ؟ ومن قام بتحريف هذه القصة , أم أن تحريفها جاء مصادفة؟

و حسب تحليلي و تصوري  يمكن تبرير ذلك بالتالي: 
عندما تكون هناك أحداث عظيمة أو شخصية مرموقة , و كان لهذه الأحداث أو لتلك الشخصية أثر كبير يصعب محوه , فيلجأ مزيفون التاريخ بنشر أخبار يكون نصفها صحيح و النصف الآخر يخدم مصالحهم.

لقد أتى موسى بدين سماوي و آيات عظام و كان هناك هلاك و انشقاق بحر و غرق عدد كبير , أعتقد أن مثل هذه الأحداث لا تنسى عند الشعوب و يتوارثها الأحفاد و لكن بعد موت فرعون دخلت البلاد في فوضى و حكم البلاد العديد من البشر قبل أن ترجع أمور الحكم للأسر الفرعونية و الذين أعادوا الطقوس و المعتقدات الفرعونية و التي لا تناسب مع ما أتى به موسى و لم يكن لهم أن يمحوا قصة موسى مع فرعونهم و الحل الوسط أن لا غالب و لا مغلوب , و يريدون أن يكون لفرعون مصر فضل على موسى , فتسجل القصة و تعمم و يشجع نشرها بين العامة كما جاءت قصة "  سنوهي" و من يقول غير ذلك يعاقب , لم يسجلوا انفلاق البحر و الغرق و لكنهم جعلوه عفو و صلح و لا هازم و لا مهزوم.

و أما المستفيد من ذلك فهم الفراعنة الجدد و الذين و صلوا للحكم و أيدهم و دعمهم الكهنة حيث مكانتهم و حيث مصالحهم لا تتوافق مع الدين السماوي , و ساعدهم على ذلك أن من آمن بدين موسى كانوا قليل. ربما يكون تحليلي بعيد أو قريب من الحقيقة و مش مهم التحقق من ذلك و لكنني بذلك أوجدت مبرر بأن يكون سنوهي هو موسى و يفيد هذا في معرفة إسم الفرعون الذي عاصر موسى .

ورد في القصة أن الفرعون كان  إسمه " سنوسرت " و الذي جاء بعد "إمنمحات الأول" و هذا يتوافق مع التسلسل الفرعوني في الأسرة الثانية عشر .  و لكن فرعون موسى كان يقول على نفسه أنه إله و يفترض أن يكون لآخر واحد في أسرته الفرعونية و لقد وجدت هذا ينطبق على فرعون آخر إسمة " سنفر إيب رع سنوسرت"  و هو آخر ملوك الأسرة الثالثة عشر و زاد قناعتي بأنه هو" سنفر إيب رع سنوسرت " ذلك أن البلاد دخلت في فوضى بعد هذا الفرعون حيث أنه من الراجح أن العديد منهم حكموا البلاد في نفس الوقت. يبقى ترتيب فراعنة الأسرة الثالث عشر شيء مش أكيد و غير متفق علية و يحتمل كان من سبق هذا الفرعون كان إسمة "إمنمحات ".

أريد ممن لدية معلومات عن هذا الفرعون أن لا يبخل بما يعرفه عنه و خصوصا أين عاصمته.

----------


## الفرعون المغرد

الاخ العزيز سيد ابراهيم
اشكرك على اختيار هذا الموضوع الذى اتحفنا براى الاستاذ العزيز ابن طيبة
وانا اؤيده فى كل ماقال به 
ولى تعقيب بسيط  هو لم يختلف معظم العلماء على كل من رمسيس الثانى او مرنبتاح وان قال البعض وهو قليل جدا باحتمال تحتمس الثالث 
فالادلة مابين رمسيس 2 ومرنبتاح تكاد تكون على اشدها فالتاريخ يؤيد انه رمسيس 2 لكونه الملك صاحب الحروب والانتصارات الحربية خاصة فى الجزء الواقع شمال  شرق مصر وانه الواضح تاريخيا واثريا ان له احتكاك قوى باليهود وكذلك ادعائه للالوهية والوضح فى تماثيله ذات الحجم الغير طبيعى
اما اصحاب العلم فانهم يميلون لمرنبتاح للاسباب التى ساقها الزميل فى مقاله وخاصة مطابقة نوع الملح الذى وجد على مومياءه يتوافق مع نوع ملح البحر
انا شخصيا اميل للراى الاول لما سبق واضيف ان الله سبحانه وتعالى لما اراد ان ينجيه ببدنه ليكون اية لمن خلفة اجد فى نفسى ليس اقل من ان يكون عبرة لكل من يعرفه او لايعرفه ومن سمع به ومن لم يسمع ليكون مفضوحا على ملء الناس وعلى سبيل المثال جىء به ليكون على مراى لكل من يمر باكبر ميادين  القاهرة ثم للعالم باسره ان يسهر ليلة طويلة ليراه وهو ينزف الى احدى محطاته وربما ينقل بعد ذلك 
ومازال البحث مفتوحا حتى تظهر ادله تقطع الشك باليقين 
تحياتى

----------


## الفرعون المغرد

الاخ العزيز سيد ابراهيم
اشكرك على اختيار هذا الموضوع الذى اتحفنا براى الاستاذ العزيز ابن طيبة
وانا اؤيده فى كل ماقال به 
ولى تعقيب بسيط  هو لم يختلف معظم العلماء على كل من رمسيس الثانى او مرنبتاح وان قال البعض وهو قليل جدا باحتمال تحتمس الثالث 
فالادلة مابين رمسيس 2 ومرنبتاح تكاد تكون على اشدها فالتاريخ يؤيد انه رمسيس 2 لكونه الملك صاحب الحروب والانتصارات الحربية خاصة فى الجزء الواقع شمال  شرق مصر وانه الواضح تاريخيا واثريا ان له احتكاك قوى باليهود وكذلك ادعائه للالوهية والوضح فى تماثيله ذات الحجم الغير طبيعى
اما اصحاب العلم فانهم يميلون لمرنبتاح للاسباب التى ساقها الزميل فى مقاله وخاصة مطابقة نوع الملح الذى وجد على مومياءه يتوافق مع نوع ملح البحر
انا شخصيا اميل للراى الاول لما سبق واضيف ان الله سبحانه وتعالى لما اراد ان ينجيه ببدنه ليكون اية لمن خلفة اجد فى نفسى ليس اقل من ان يكون عبرة لكل من يعرفه او لايعرفه ومن سمع به ومن لم يسمع ليكون مفضوحا على ملء الناس وعلى سبيل المثال جىء به ليكون على مراى لكل من يمر باكبر ميادين  القاهرة ثم للعالم باسره ان يسهر ليلة طويلة ليراه وهو ينزف الى احدى محطاته وربما ينقل بعد ذلك 
ومازال البحث مفتوحا حتى تظهر ادله تقطع الشك باليقين 
تحياتى

----------


## سيد جعيتم

السادة الأفاضل/ احمد المليجى/ ابن طيبة / غريب الدار/ الفرعون المغرد
سعيد بالتواصل . الفجوة الموجودة فى التاريخ والغير معلوم عنها أى شىء أو تواريخها أعتقد أن فيها الحل لموضوع بنى إسرائيل . أما عودتهم مرة أخرى فقد عاد بعضهم لمصر وسكنوا فيها وذكرنا ذلك فى مداخلات سابقة .ذكرت فى مداخلة بنفس الصفحة عن مدينة ( بر آمون ) وهذه المدينة دفنت بأكملها تحت بحيرة المنزلة ولا يوجد عندى معلومات هل سبق التنقيب عن الأثار بالمنطقة . سبق أن أوردنا عن سونسرت الأول وبعثة البدويين الذين قابلوا الفرعون كما وجدنا تشابه كبير بين بعض الروايات عن اشخاص بعينهم من القدماء يوجد شبه كبير بين قصصهم وبين ما ورد بالتوراة ثم لا ننسى أن مسار نهر النيل قد تغير وبهذا من الممكن أن يكون هناك مدن وبحيرات أندثرت وأبتلعتها الصحراء . الرواية القرأنية هى الصحيحة ولكن من هم القوم الأخرين . أنا لا أعتقد أنهم بنى إسرائيل ولكن أسرة فرعونية جديدة لذا عدنا بتفكيرنا لعصر إخناتون ووالده و‘انتهاء هذه الأسرة بموت توت عنخ أمون . ثم أننا ذكرنا حتشبسوت فى بعض القصص .ونؤيد أن فرعون الخروج غير الفرعون الذى ربى موسى وعذب اليهود . تلخيص الموضوع صعب ويحتاج لتفرغ لذا فأنا أرجو من لم يقرأ الموضوع كاملاً بإعادة قرأته حتى لا نعيد ما سبق ونبحث عن الجديد . دمتم بخير

----------


## الفرعون المغرد

الاخ العزيز سيد ابراهيم 
حقيقى على كل مجهوداتك التى تفوق الجهد العادى 
ولكن لى سؤال ماذا تعنى بمدينة بر امون وماعلاقتها ببحيرة المنزله وماعلاقة ذلك بفرعون نبى الله موسى عليه وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام
كما تسمح لى بانه لايوجد من يؤيد بوجود فرعون موسى وفرعون للخروج
تحياتى

----------


## سيد جعيتم

للأبن صلادينو مداخلة فى موضوع لى عن بحيرة المنزلة . احسبه يضيف للموضوع وها أنا أنقله اليكم
اهلا بكم مرة أخرى
ربما الاضافة هذه المرة الى حد ما غير مرتبطة بالموضوع وانما هى على هامش الموضوع الاساسى

وانما سأذكر فقرة خاصة ومرتبطة بالموضوع مع وضع الرابط الاساسى لمتابعة الموضوع كاملاً


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------





هي علاقة بركان سانتوريني بعصا موسى وشق البحر؟

حاول برنامج البي بي سي إعطاء تفسير علمي لمعجزة شق البحر وهنا لجأ خبراء البرنامج إلى البركان اليوناني لتفسير المعجزة

عرضت قناة &#171;بي بي سي&#187; الاولى في التلفزيون البريطاني تحقيقا خاصا مدته ساعة عند بداية الشهر الحالي في محاولة للتعرف على عصر موسى &#171;عليه السلام&#187; والوقت الذي قاد فيه بني اسرائيل للخروج من مصر. ومع ان هدف البرنامج كان البحث بين الادلة التاريخية والبقايا الاثرية للتعرف على تاريخ موسى وفرعون، فقد انحصر التحقيق في التعرف على دلالات الرواية التوراتية. ورغم اشتراك اثنين من المتخصصين في التاريخ الفرعوني في التحقيق هما الباحثان الاميركي هوف ماير والبريطاني ديفيد رول لم يقدم البرنامج سوى محاولات افتراضية لتفسير المعجزات التي ورد ذكرها في التوراة. واستنادا الى قصة في &#171;سفر الخروج&#187; تقول ان مصر تعرضت لعدة كوارث طبيعية عندما رفض فرعون اطلاق سراح بني اسرائيل وحدد الباحثون تاريخ الخروج بوقت ثوران بركان سانتوريني في اليونان.


تقول القصة التوراتية ان الرب عاقب المصريين فهبت على بلادهم عاصفة من الضفادع والذباب والبعوض والغبار بسبب رفضهم السماح لبني اسرائيل، بمغادرة مصر. كما غطت السماء سحابة داكنة حجبت اشعة الشمس واظلمت البلاد، وقد فسر البرنامج هذه الظواهر باعتبارها نتيجة لثوران بركان عظيم في جزيرة سانتوريني اليونانية على بعد حوالي 700 كيلو متر الى الشمال الغربي من الساحل المصري. ورغم بعد المسافة رجح البرنامج وجود علاقة بين هذه الاحداث. ولما كان ثوران البركان حدث عام 1500 قبل الميلاد تم تحديد وقت عقاب المصريين في نفس هذا التاريخ.


حاول برنامج البي بي سي اعطاء تفسير علمي لمعجزة شق البحر، عندما تبع فرعون وجنوده بني اسرائيل الذين تمكنوا من الهرب وغرق المصريون. وهنا كذلك لجأ خبراء البرنامج الى البركان اليوناني لتفسير المعجزة. فقد تم العثور في سيناء على بقايا حمم ومخلفات بركانية بطول الساحل الشمالي، تبين بعد تحليلها انها تنتمي جيولوجيا الى جزيرة سانتوريني باليونان، وهي مخلفات تعود الى 3 آلاف و500 سنة مضت. ولما كان من المعروف ان البركان ظل ثائرا قرابة ثلاثين سنة وكانت له تأثيرات على حركة المد والجزر في البحر المتوسط، رجح البرنامج انه تسبب في انحسار الماء في البحيرات الممتدة بين خليج السويس والبحر المتوسط تزامن مع خروج بني اسرائيل من مصر. ومما قيل ان المنحنى الواقع بين سيناء وغزة اصبح تجمعا للضغط الناجم عن الامواج ادى الى انحسار المياه اثناء الجزر مما مكن موسى واتباعه المرور منه بسلام، ثم تبع ذلك حركة مد عظيمة مساوية لقوة الجزر اطاحت بفرعون وجيشه عند مرورهم من ذات النقطة. ويومذاك كانت سيناء في تلك الحقبة شبه معزولة عن وادي النيل بحاجز من المياه ـ يمتد بين خليج السويس جنوبا والبحر المتوسط شمالا ـ تماما مثل قناة السويس حاليا. ففي الجنوب كانت مياه البحر الاحمر تمتد لتتصل بالبحيرات المرة، وكانت المنطقة الممتدة بين هذه البحيرات وبحيرة التمساح عند الاسماعيلية منطقة مستنقعات ينمو فيها البوص، كما امتدت بحيرة التمساح نفسها شمالا لتصل الى الحدود الجنوبية لمنطقة القنطرة. ومن الشمال كانت بحيرة المنزلة تمتد لتصل الى حدود منطقة القنطرة، وكان هناك فرع من دلتا النيل هو الفرع البلوظي يمر بين شمال القنطرة وبحيرة المنزلة ليصب في البحر المتوسط عند بلوظة ـ في شمال سيناء ـ شرق بور سعيد

----------


## سيد جعيتم

[


> QUOTE=الفرعون المغرد]الاخ العزيز سيد ابراهيم 
> حقيقى على كل مجهوداتك التى تفوق الجهد العادى 
> ولكن لى سؤال ماذا تعنى بمدينة بر امون وماعلاقتها ببحيرة المنزله وماعلاقة ذلك بفرعون نبى الله موسى عليه وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام
> كما تسمح لى بانه لايوجد من يؤيد بوجود فرعون موسى وفرعون للخروج
> تحياتى


[/QUOTE]

الأستاذ / الفرعون المغرد
اشكرك يا اخى الكريم . علاقة بر أمون وبحيرة المنزلة بفرعون موسى سبق القول فيها وهى من ضمن البحيرات التى قلنا احتمال العبور منه . اما مدينة بر أمون فقد زكرناها  لأنها دفنت بالكامل بأثارها تحت البحيرة وقد سبق للأستاذ غريب الدار أن تسأل عن دفن الفرعون وجنوده تحت مياه النهر ورجح أنهم ما زالوا مدفونين تحت الطمى لذا فأتيت له بالمدينة التى أندثرت ودفنت بالكامل وقلت أنى لا أوؤيد أو أعترض على فرضيته .
أما فرعون التربية وفرعون الخروج فقد قال به الكثير والتوراة ذكر بها أن موسى لم يعود لمصر إلا بعد موت الفرعون الظالم وهو ما زال فى برية سيناء .بوسعك العودة للرؤيا التوراتية والرؤية القرأنية عن هذا الموضوع . دمت بخير

----------


## غريب الدار

الأستاذ الفاضل / سيد إبراهيم شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات القيمة عن مدينتي  الفرما و تنيس و التي قمت بتقديمها بشكل ممتع و مفيد. 
الأستاذ الفاضل / أحمد المليجي  شكرا لتسائلاتك التي حفزتني للتعليق عليها بالخصوص آمل أن أوفق في ذلك.
الأستاذ الفاضل / بن طيبة , من خلال قراءتي لكتاباتك السابقة لاحظت غزارة المعلومات عندك و لاحظت أسلوبك في الطرح و طريقة إيصالك للفكرة بأسلوب مميز. و أعتقد تأخرك في الرد على ما كتبت له سببه العميق .

أحب أن أذكر بعض النقاط الهامة و التي أنا على يقين أن جميع المشاركين في هذا الموضوع على دراية بها و هذا مما لمسته منهم من أسلوب واعي في طرح المواضيع , و لكنني أردت أجعلها مقدمة لما أريد قوله :

نعلم أن الشفافية في تدون التاريخ في الأغلب غير موجودة بين أغلب البشر , و من الصعب على أي باحث الوصول للحقائق فقط من خلال قراءة كتابات الغير و من خلال التاريخ. و لكن لا مناص من ذلك فالمعلومة الصحيحة ربما تأتي من بين السطور ....

 و الباحث عادة لا يبحث عشوائيا و لكنه يكون متأثر بأفكاره و التي يمكن أن تتغير مع مجريات البحث أو ربما أثرت هي على تقبله لما يصل له من معلومات. و عندما يصل الباحث لنتيجة معينه يعاني من المشكلة العكسية و هي كيف له أن يقنع الغير بما وصل إليه ....... 

فكرة إعادة كتابة التاريخ هي فكرة قديمة متجددة, فمنذ القدم و مع تملك مجموعة بشرية جديدة في أي مكان في العالم لزمام الأمور فمن أوليات أعمالهم هو إعادة كتابة التاريخ. و يعتمد مصداقية هذه الإعادة على نوايا و مصداقية البشر , هناك فعلا من يصدق في ذلك فيجتهد لإبراز المعلومة التاريخية بكل أمانه و صدق.  و هناك من يتعمد إظهار أمور و إخفاء أخرى . تاريخيا هناك أمور طمرت و لم تسجل و لم تدون  و لن يستطيع أي أحد من البشر الرجوع بالزمن للخلف للتحقق منها, و نجح البعض في تزيف التاريخ و ليصدق من يشاء ما يشاء . 

المقاييس و المعايير البشرية ليست بالضرورة أن تكون صحيحة , ترى الناس الأشياء من الخارج و لا تستطيع معرفة الداخل لا تستطيع التحقق من الجوهر. و أحيانا لا يريد البشر التحقق من التاريخ و يكون هناك تحيز متعمد لتفسير و فهم التاريخ على حسب مفاهيم عرقية.  ينسب البشر كل الصفات الحسنة لأجدادهم و يلصق الشر في الغير و ليس هناك استثناءات إلا من رحم ربي و من يتقي الله و يخافه. 

و لكن ماذا يعني التاريخ للبشر , ألسنا كلنا لآدم و آدم من تراب , هل جاء أجدادك لتلك الأرض قبل أجدادي أم جاءوا سويا, ألا يحتمل أن يكون أنا و أنت نلتقي في الجد .... ثم إن كانت الأخلاق و العادات و القناعات تورث لكان كل البشر نسخة واحدة .... هناك من أجدادنا السيئون و هناك الجيدون و لكن هل عكرمة بن أبو جهل يفتخر بأبوة . و هل لو كان بيننا الآن يجب علي أن نذكره بتاريخ أهله. في المقابل هل يفترض أن أفاخر بأنني بن عمر بن الخطاب. أليس قدر على الجميع الجنس و الأهل و الجسم و ....... 

أعادة كتابة التاريخ مهم لأن من ليس له ماضي ليس له مستقبل. و لكن من يبني لنفسه ماضي وهمي يكون مستقبله وهمي.
هناك العديد من الأخطاء التاريخية بعضها حدث بشكل غير متعمد و لكن بعضها تم تزيفه تعمدا من بعض دهاء البشر,  يستغل البعض التاريخ لخدمة أهدافهم و مصالحهم , يزيفون القصص و الحقائق التاريخية , يدعون ملكية أجدادهم لممالك وهمية , يخفضون من شأن الغير ليمكنهم هذا من النيل من ضعاف النفوس و العزم , فيسخرونهم لخدمة أهدافهم.   

دور الباحث النزيه و المتحلي بالصبر و الإصرار للوصول للحقائق مهم جدا , و نحن في أمس الحاجة للعديد منهم . لا إعادة كتابة التاريخ و لكن لإظهار حقائق تنعكس فائدتها على مجتمعاتنا و تثبت أننا أهل حق و حقائق,  فلا يكون للباطل الذي جاء به الغير مهما زين أي قيمة. و لن يكون لمن بين يديه كلام باطل أي معنى بل سيكون دليل إدانة على تزييف المزيفين و كذب الكذابين . فعندما يظهر الحق فلابد من أن يزهق الباطل إن الباطل كان زهوقا.

لقد قادتني ألفاظ القرآن الكريم لمفاهيم جعلتني أبحث عنها و لكنني أثناء بحثي أعود للقرآن الكريم متحققا من مدى فهمي لتلك المفاهيم . أجعل مفاهيمي تساؤلات و أسأل نفسي دائما هل أنا مصيب فيما أفكر فيه و لماذا ؟ أم أني لم أتمكن من فهم المعنى الحقيقي ؟ و نقاشي مع الغير يساعدني أكثر لإعادة ترتيب أفكاري و تصحيح مفاهيمي. دائما أجد أمور كانت أمامي و لكنني لم أكن أراها و هذا يذكرني بضعفي و عجزي عن إدراك كل شيء.

أدعوا الله التوفيق و السداد لكل من سعى لتحصيل علم نافع و لكل مجتهد لإظهار الحقائق.  

أشكر الأخوين/ أحمد المليجي و بن طيبة , على تعليقهم على موضوع التوارث, حيث فتحت تعليقاتكم لي مجموعة من الأفكار و سوف أعرض بعضها عليكم.

ليس المقصود بالميراث هو إقامة إمبراطورية لبني إسرائيل في مصر فهذا الكلام غير صحيح و غير منطقي. و الميراث لا يعني قيام إمبراطورية أو مملكة, لأن الآيات ذكرت ميراث عقاري لأراضي و كنوز و ليس ميراث لحكم البلاد.

ثم أن كلمة " آخرين " تفيد بتقسيم البلاد بعد موت فرعون و عدد كبير من قادته, فلقد مات عدد كبير من حكام البلاد ( فرعون و من آل فرعون و من جنوده و قوادة) . و لكن لم يمت عامة الشعب لقد كانت البلاد مقسمة لطوائف, بقى الأحياء و منهم المستضعفين و العبيد سواء أكانوا من أهل البلاد الأصليين أم من القادمين من الخارج كبني إسرائيل. خبر موت فرعون و قوادة أكيد أسعد المستضعفين فلقد مات الطاغية و وجدوا أنفسهم في بلاد خيرات لا حاكم لها ,  ربما تصارع من بقى حيا و لكن ليس حزنا على فروعنهم الغريق و لكن في تقسيم الخيرات و التي ورثوها فجأة و بدون أدني توقع. مع يقيني أن الخير كان كثير و يكفيهم جميعا. 

قال تعالى : " طسم{1} تِلْكَ آيَاتُ الْكِتَابِ الْمُبِينِ{2} نَتْلُوا عَلَيْكَ مِن نَّبَإِ مُوسَى وَفِرْعَوْنَ بِالْحَقِّ لِقَوْمٍ يُؤْمِنُونَ{3} إِنَّ فِرْعَوْنَ عَلَا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَجَعَلَ أَهْلَهَا شِيَعاً يَسْتَضْعِفُ طَائِفَةً مِّنْهُمْ يُذَبِّحُ أَبْنَاءهُمْ وَيَسْتَحْيِي نِسَاءهُمْ إِنَّهُ كَانَ مِنَ الْمُفْسِدِينَ{4} وَنُرِيدُ أَن نَّمُنَّ عَلَى الَّذِينَ اسْتُضْعِفُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَنَجْعَلَهُمْ أَئِمَّةً وَنَجْعَلَهُمُ الْوَارِثِينَ{5} وَنُمَكِّنَ لَهُمْ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَنُرِي فِرْعَوْنَ وَهَامَانَ وَجُنُودَهُمَا مِنْهُم مَّا كَانُوا يَحْذَرُونَ{6}" سورة – القصص

عندما نتكلم عن موسى و من آمن معه فهم جزء بسيط من بني إسرائيل , و لم يرد أن موسى عاد لمصر و لكن ربما بعض بني إسرائيل عاد أو لم يصاحب موسى في هربه من الأصل و بقى في البلاد حيث كان.  

قال تعالى: (فَمَآ آمَنَ لِمُوسَىَ إِلاّ ذُرّيّةٌ مّن قَوْمِهِ عَلَىَ خَوْفٍ مّن فِرْعَوْنَ وَمَلَئِهِمْ أَن يَفْتِنَهُمْ وَإِنّ فِرْعَوْنَ لَعَالٍ فِي الأرْضِ وَإِنّهُ لَمِنَ الْمُسْرِفِينَ) [سورة: يونس - الأية: 83]

و نرى في الآيات التالية أن المولى عز و جل أوحى لموسى بالهرب ليلا بصحبة من وصفتهم الآيات بأنهم عباد الله " عبادي" , و هم جزء من ذرية قوم موسى كما أشارت الآية 83 من سورة يونس. ربما صحب هؤلاء العباد بعض الأقارب و الذين لم يؤمنوا بعد. 

قال تعالى: (وَأَوْحَيْنَآ إِلَىَ مُوسَىَ أَنْ أَسْرِ بِعِبَادِيَ إِنّكُم مّتّبِعُونَ) [سورة: الشعراء - الأية: 52]
قال تعالى: (فَأَسْرِ بِعِبَادِي لَيْلاً إِنّكُم مّتّبَعُونَ) [سورة: الدخان - الأية: 23] 
و قال تعالى: (وَلَقَدْ أَوْحَيْنَآ إِلَىَ مُوسَىَ أَنْ أَسْرِ بِعِبَادِي فَاضْرِبْ لَهُمْ طَرِيقاً فِي الْبَحْرِ يَبَساً لاّ تَخَافُ دَرَكاً وَلاَ تَخْشَىَ) [سورة: طه - الأية: 77]

كذلك ورد في الآيات وصف فرعون لموسى و من معه بأنهم قليلون .  قال تعالى: (إِنّ هَـَؤُلآءِ لَشِرْذِمَةٌ قَلِيلُونَ) [سورة: الشعراء - الأية: 54] و هذا يؤكد الفكرة بأن لم يصاحب موسى كل بني إسرائيل.

و في الآية التالية ملاحظة هامة: 
قال تعالى: (وَأَوْحَيْنَآ إِلَىَ مُوسَىَ وَأَخِيهِ أَن تَبَوّءَا لِقَوْمِكُمَا بِمِصْرَ بُيُوتاً وَاجْعَلُواْ بُيُوتَكُمْ قِبْلَةً وَأَقِيمُواْ الصّلاَةَ وَبَشّرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ) [سورة: يونس - الأية: 87]

تخبرنا الآيات بأن موسى و أخيه هارون اتخذوا لقومهما بمصر بيوتا و كان ذلك قبل الخروج . و يمكن أن نستنبط من هذه الآية أن لفظ مصر كان يطلق على مكان معين من الدول الفرعونية – ذلك أن موسى نقلهم من مكان إقامتهم في البلاد الفرعونية لموضع آخر أيضا في البلاد و التي سميت بمصر.   و ربما هو بنفس المصطلح المستخدم حاليا في مصر الآن , فنرى أهل الدواخل عندما يريدون السفر للقاهرة يخبرون بأنهم نازلين مصر.  مع أن البلاد كلها هي مصر.

ليس كل بني إسرائيل أتقياء و صالحين , و عندما نتكلم عن نبي الله موسى و من أتبعه فلا يمكن أن نساويهم بقارون و الذي هو من قوم موسى .... و لكن الفرق بين موسى و قارون كبير. كذلك عندما نتكلم عن أهل مصر الفرعونية , فلم يكونوا كلهم ملوك و لم يكونوا كلهم من آل فرعون ... و نعلم أن هناك أسر مختلفة, و لم يكن هناك مساواة بين فرعون مصر الذي يدعي أنه إله و بين عامة الشعب بل حتى المقربين من لكهنه و السحرة نالهم العقاب عندما دخلوا في دين موسى بدون إذن ذلك الفرعون الطاغية. 

أمور كثيرة تدور في زهني و تساؤلات أعتقد أنها مهمة لأنني في بحثي عن الإجابات تنفتح أمامي أبواب جديدة و ليس من الضروري سرعة وصولي للإجابة, المهم أن تكون الإجابة صحيحة و الأهم أن تكون مفيدة.

من التساؤلات التي وردتني , أين سيدنا سليمان بالنسبة للأسر الفرعونية . ألم يكن ملكه عظيم ؟ ألم يكن جيوشه لا تقهر ؟ ألم يكن نبي الله ؟ ألم تكن مصر أرض الخيرات ؟ هل تركهم و شأنهم مع الطقوس و المعتقدات الفرعونية ؟ أم يزعجه أن مملكة بلقيس كانت تعبد الشمس .....؟ . 

قرأت طرح أن موسى تزوج من ...... و أصبح له نسب مع ..... , أيصح أن يكون ملك و نبي عظيم و قوي أن يترك دعوة الله من أجل زواج ؟ ألم يكن له رسالة سماوية ...؟ 

لا تقتصر قصة سيدنا سليمان على مصر بل هناك أمور كثيرة للأسف لا هي منطقية .... لقد تطرقت لجزء من قصة سيدنا سليمان و كانت عن صرحه .

أخواني و أخواتي الأعزاء / الطريق أمامنا طويل و علينا التحلي بالصبر و إن شاء الله سوف نصل , و لكل مجتهد نصيب.

----------


## غريب الدار

أعتزر لقد كتبت بالخطأ
أن موسى تزوج من ..... 
و الصحيح 
أن سليمان تزوج من ....

----------


## أحمد المليجي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*و نعود مرة اخري الي بعض الاسئلة التي يطرحها الذهن بإلحاح حول قضية التوريث التي ذكرها الله سبحانة و تعالي لبني اسرائيل بعد غرق فرعون ..* 
*ان الله قد ذكر انة بعد ان اخرج فرعون من الجنات و العيون و المقام الكريم قال "كذلك و اورثناها بني اسرائيل" و الواو هنا علي حد علمي الضعيف بالعربية انها تفيد التعقيب في الحدث اي انة حدث بعدة و في فترة زمنية وجيزة ليست ببعيدة هذا من جانب* 
*نجد علي طرف اخر في سورة المائدة*

_يَا قَوْمِ ادْخُلُوا الأَرْضَ المُقَدَّسَةَ الَّتِي كَتَبَ اللّهُ لَكُمْ وَلاَ تَرْتَدُّوا عَلَى أَدْبَارِكُمْ فَتَنقَلِبُوا خَاسِرِينَ{21} قَالُوا يَا مُوسَى إِنَّ فِيهَا قَوْماً جَبَّارِينَ وَإِنَّا لَن نَّدْخُلَهَا حَتَّىَ يَخْرُجُواْ مِنْهَا فَإِن يَخْرُجُواْ مِنْهَا فَإِنَّا دَاخِلُونَ{22} قَالَ رَجُلاَنِ مِنَ الَّذِينَ يَخَافُونَ أَنْعَمَ اللّهُ عَلَيْهِمَا ادْخُلُواْ عَلَيْهِمُ الْبَابَ فَإِذَا دَخَلْتُمُوهُ فَإِنَّكُمْ غَالِبُونَ وَعَلَى اللّهِ فَتَوَكَّلُواْ إِن كُنتُم مُّؤْمِنِينَ{23} قَالُواْ يَا مُوسَى إِنَّا لَن نَّدْخُلَهَا أَبَداً مَّا دَامُواْ فِيهَا فَاذْهَبْ أَنتَ وَرَبُّكَ فَقَاتِلا إِنَّا هَاهُنَا قَاعِدُونَ{24} قَالَ رَبِّ إِنِّي لا أَمْلِكُ إِلاَّ نَفْسِي وَأَخِي فَافْرُقْ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَ الْقَوْمِ الْفَاسِقِينَ{25} قَالَ فَإِنَّهَا مُحَرَّمَةٌ عَلَيْهِمْ أَرْبَعِينَ سَنَةً يَتِيهُونَ فِي الأَرْضِ فَلاَ تَأْسَ عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْفَاسِقِينَ{26_}

*و هذة نقطة كانت غافلة عن ذهني من قبل و هي ان الله قد كتب علي بني اسرائيل التيه في الارض اربعون سنة و هذا حدث بعد الخروج من مصر و كان سيدنا موسي لايزال بينهم حي اي انها بعد فترة زمنية قصيرة من الخروج من مصر*
*اذن ما نحاول معرفتة هنا هو الترتيب الزمني المنطقي و هذة الاشياء التي حدثت كلها في فترة زمنية علي الاقل في حياة سيدنا موسي*
*الخروج ثم التوريث ثم التيه اربعون سنة ؟*

----------


## أحمد المليجي

*ملحوظة و اضافة واجبة و هي انة يذكر في تفسير الجلالين للايه رقم 26 ان سيدنا موسي و سيدنا هارون قد ماتا في اثناء التيه ثم بعد ذلك تولي المهمة من بعدهم نبي الله ايضا يوشع و امر بقتال الجبارين*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

قال فرعون ( آمنتم له قبل أن آذن لكم إنه لكبيركم الذى علمكم السحر لأقطعن أيديكم وأرجلكم من خلاف ولأصلبنكم فى جذوع النخل ) طه 71

من هذه الآية الكريمة يجب أن نتأكد أن الأرض التى حدثت بها المناقشة يغلب على أشجارها النخيل وهى الأرض التى كان بها قصر فرعون وحدث منها الخروج

فى قول أن عدد بنوا إسرائيل عندما خرجوا من مصر كان 620 الف وهذا يجعلنا نفكر فى أنه يجب أن يكون البحر الذى عبروا منه يتسع لهذا العدد إلا لو كان فرعون وجنوده أدركوهم وكان الباقى منهم فى الماء لم يعبروا قلة .
قيل إن بنى إسرائيل قالوا إن فرعون لم يغرق فدعا موسى ربه فأخرج الله فرعون غريقاً فأخذ بنوا إسرائيل يمثلون بجثته . وهذا يعنى أن فرعون أخرج ودفن وحده فى مكان بعيد غير معلوم إلا لله ( لا أميل لهذه الرواية )
يدفعنا هذا للنتسائل وقد أوردت هذا الموضوع فى مشاركة سابقة إستناداً للرواية التوراتية عن المكان الذى عبر له اليهود وهو بلا شك ليس سيناء فقد وصلوا لسيناء بعد ذلك واعتقد إن أول من وصل لسيناء كان سيدنا موسى ومعه سبعين رجلاً للميقات الذى وقته الله لهم
دمتم بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

وفي شمال وادي حلفا منطقة اسمها خور موسى وهو أسم قديم قدم تاريخ النوبة ويجعلنا نتسأل عن سر التسمية . خاصة وأن النوبيين كانوا يعتبرون الهتهم أشكال تعبدية لآمون طيبة بوصفه إله الدولة فى مصر.  وفي النوبة ظهرت أيقونات Icons لآمون الكبشى الرأس ولاسيما فى أيقونات المعبد الرسمى مما يدل أنه أصبح إلها رسميا في عبادات النوبة . لهذا ظهرت تماثيله في شكل آمون الكبشى الرأس مع قرص الشمس .وكان آمون فى مصر قبل ظهور الأسرة 18 بها ،مرتبطاً بالأوزة أو الحيَّة لكن ليس بالكبش أبداً. مما يدل على أن أمون بالصورة الجديدة كان من عهد  الأسرة 18 وهى محور البحث عن فرعون موسى عند معظم الباحثين . ولا ننسى معبد أبوسمبل وتماثيل الملك رمسيس الثانى فهل يا ترى كان لهذه المنطقة علاقة بالخروج  خاصة أننا ذكرنا فى مداخلة سابقة أن هذه المنطقة كان يوجد بها قديماً ميناء يتفرع منه المجرى القديم للنهر .
اعرف أنى تشعبت وأرجوا ألا آخذكم معى فى التيه ولكنها اسئلة تلح ولا أعرف إجاباتها

----------


## غريب الدار

الأستاذ / معتز فطين , أين أنت , إن شاء الله خير , لدي استفسارات في مجال علم الآثار فهل لي أن أطرحها .  
الأستاذ الفاضل سيد إبراهيم , بارك الله فيك على المعلومات عن النوبة و كذلك عن وجود النخيل في مدينة فرعون و التي أضيف عليها شيء أنها  على ما يبدوا كانت مقرونة بعيد عند الفراعنة أسمه " يوم الزينة" – حيث يمكن أن نفهم أن كان لديهم احتفال يتجمع فيه الناس في مدينه معينة كل فترة معينة , لهذا الاحتفال مراسمه . و أن هذا المكان قد أشتهر بالنخيل .....

بخصوص المعلومة عند عدد من رافق موسى في خروجهم من مصر بأن عددهم كان 620 ألف و الذي ورد في مقال للأستاذ / محمد العزب موسى , أن العلامة فلندرز بتري   Flenders Petrie  حل أشكال المبالغة في عدد بني إسرائيل و قت الخرو من مصر بأنهم لم يبلغ عددهم 620 ألف  على نحو مرض , فهو يرى أن هذا التقدير المبالغ فه لعدد الخارجين و الوارد في الإصحاح الأول مت سفر العدد جاء نتيجة الخطأ في فهم المقصود بكلمة (( الألف )) , فالإصحاح يحصي الخارجين من مصر على التالي :

راوبين	46,500
شمعون	59,300
جاد	45,650
يهوذا	74,600
يساكر	54,500
زبولون	57,400
افرايم	40,500
منسي	32,200
بنيامين	35,400
دان	62,700
أشير	41,500
نفتالي	53,400

يقترح بتري تفسير خانة الآلاف بأنها تعني عدد العشائر التي في كل قبيلة و خانة المئات بأنها تعني العدد الحقيقي لأفراد كل قبيلة , و دليله على ذلك أن كلمة " ألف " بالعبرية كما انها تدل على العدد أيضا على العشيرة او الاسرة ( و هو نفس معناها في اللغة العربية اذا و ضعنا الهمزة تحت الالف لا فوقها ) و تطبيقا لذلك تكون قبيلة رابين مثلا تضم 46 الفا ( عشيرة أو اسرة) مجموع اعضائها 500 شخص و قبيلة شمعون تضم 59 اسرة مجموع اعضائها 200 و هكذا
مرجعيته هو التوراة , فلقد مرت علي معلومة قديمة وهي



لقد انتهيت من قراءة كل المشاركات السابقة و كان لي ملاحظات و جدت  البعض مشكورا قد أوضحها .

لا أميل أن يكون مرنبتاح هو فرعون موسى لنفس الأسباب التي أوضحها الأستاذ سيد إبراهيم في أحد مداخلاته السابقه , مثل عمر سيدنا موسى بأنه كان شاب عندما سافر لمدين و أنه لم يمكث فيها أكثر من 10 سنين و بذلك يكون سنه أقل بكثير مما قيل بأنه كان عمرة 80 سنه. و أرجح أنه كان فرعون واحد و ليس أثنين.....

و بخصوص التدمير الذي لحق بملك فرعون فهو صحيح و لكن لا يعني التدمير الزوال إلى الأبد و لكن يمكن العثور على بقايا الآثار المدمرة و التي كانت على هيئة تعريشات  و هذه المعلومة المعمارية مهمة للعثور على مكان المدائن. قال تعالى : {وَأَوْرَثْنَا الْقَوْمَ الَّذِينَ كَانُواْ يُسْتَضْعَفُونَ مَشَارِقَ الأَرْضِ وَمَغَارِبَهَا الَّتِي بَارَكْنَا فِيهَا وَتَمَّتْ كَلِمَتُ رَبِّكَ الْحُسْنَى عَلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ بِمَا صَبَرُواْ وَدَمَّرْنَا مَا كَانَ يَصْنَعُ فِرْعَوْنُ وَقَوْمُهُ وَمَا كَانُواْ يَعْرِشُونَ }الأعراف137.

و بخصوص الهكسوس فأرجح أنهم أتوا في فترة تفكك البلاد بعد غرق فرعون موسى  و الذي أرجح أنه حدث في آخر حكم الأسرة الثالثة عشر و يحتمل أن يكون فرعون موسى هو" سنفر إيب رع سنوسرت " كما أوضحت سابقا. 

و يمكن أن يكون بعض بني إسرائيل قد عادوا لمصر مع دخول الهكسوس . و بذلك يكون دخول يوسف و أخوته مصر قد حدث في عصر الأسرة الثانية عشر , حيث الاهتمام بالزراعة و تخزين مياه النيل في الفيوم . و يكون دخولهم الأول في ذلك العصر و لكن لابد من وجود مكانين آخرين لتواجدهم في مصر للأسباب التالية :
1- الظاهر من فهم الآيات أن موسى عندما خرج من مصر شابا كان ينوي العودة (و لم يكن لموت فرعون علاقة بعودته كما يشر البعض), و أنه تزوج بشرط أن يمكث في مدين فقط من 8 الى 10 سنوات. و لكن لا بد أنه كان سوف يعود لمكان بعيد عن عقاب فرعون مصر . و يتضح ذلك جليا أنه عندما عاد لمصر لم يكن يريد الذهاب لفرعون بل أن المولى عز و جل هو الذي كلفه بذلك. إذن كانت إقامة قوم موسى بعيدين عن سكنه فرعون.
2- عندما عاد موسى و أخيه هارون أوحى لهم المولى عز و جل أن يتخذوا من مصر بيوتا , حدث ذلك بعد الحوار و الأحداث التي تمت مع فرعون مصر . 
قال تعالى :{وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى مُوسَى وَأَخِيهِ أَن تَبَوَّءَا لِقَوْمِكُمَا بِمِصْرَ بُيُوتاً وَاجْعَلُواْ بُيُوتَكُمْ قِبْلَةً وَأَقِيمُواْ الصَّلاَةَ وَبَشِّرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ }يونس87
3- في فرارهم من مصر أوحى الله لهم أن يتحركوا ليلا و هذا يوحي بقرب إقامتهم الجديدة من إقامة فرعون مصر. و أيضا أن من هرب مع موسى في البداية قلائل

----------


## غريب الدار

لدي ما أضيف كملاحظات على ما قرأت من كتاب الدكتور موريس بوكاي طبعة 1983 و ما نقل عن كلام الدكتور موريس بأنه أخبر في مقابلة معه أن أحد الأطباء الذين قاموا بالكشف على جثة فرعون فوجدوا فيها : 
1- آثار الموت غرقاً . 
2- آثار ملح ماء البحر. 
3- أظهرت أشعة X تكسير العظام دون تمزق الجلد واللحم مما يدل أن كسر العظام كان بسبب ضغط الماء.

أما ما جاء في كتاب الدكتور موريس في كتاب "القرآن الكريم و التوراة و الإنجيل و العلم "- (عن جمعية الدعوة الإسلامية , طبعة 1983– ليبيا ) أقتبس من كتابة – الصفحة 269 حتى 271 التالي :

" - مومياء الفرعون منبتاح :
في العلم 1898 بوادي الملوك بطيبة اكتشف لوريت Loret  مومياء منبتاح ابن رمسيس الثاني , و كل شيء يسمح بالإعتقاد بأنه فرعون الخروج- و من هناك نقلت المومياء إلى القاهرة و رفع إليوت سميث Elliot Smith عنها أربطتها في 8 يوليو 1907.

و يصف إليوت سميث في كتابه The Royal Mummies  ( المومياء الملكية ) ( 1912 م ) بروتوكول هذه العملية و فحص الجثة. و في ذلك الوقت كانت المحافظة على المومياء مرضية بالرغم من بعض التدهورات في نقاط عدة. و منذ هذا التاريخ و المومياء معروضة للزوار بمتحف القاهرة, مكشوفة الرأس و الرقبة , أما بقية الجسم فهو مغطى بقطعة من القماش لدرجة أنه حتى هذه الشهور الأخيرة لم يكن المتحف يملك صورا فوتوغرافية عامة لجسم المومياء سوى تلك التي يحتوي عليها كتاب أ . سميث ( 1912 م )

و في يونيو 1975 سمحت السلطات المصرية العليا بدراسة أجزاء جسم فرعون التي كانت مغطاة حتى ذلك الوقت كما سمحت لي بأخذ بعض الصور. و عندما أقمت المقارنة بين حالة المومياء الحالية و ما كانت عليه منذ أكثر من 60 عاما أتضح جليا أن حالة المومياء قد تدهورت و أن هناك أجزاء منها قد إختقت. فقد عانت الأنسجة المحنطة الكثير على أيدي البشر بالنسبة لبعض الأجزاء و بسبب آفة الزمن لأجزاء أخرى.

و سبب هذا التدهور الطبيعي يتضح تماما بتعدل ظروف الإحتفاظ بالمومياء منذ أن اكتشفت المومياء في نهاية القرن التاسع عشر في قبر بمدفن مدينة طيبة حيث كانت منذ أكثر من ثلاثة آلاف عام. و هي معروضة الآن تحت واق زجاجي بسيط لا يفصلها بشكل تام عن الجو الخارجي و لا يمنع تلوثها بالجسيمات الميكروبية, كما أنها عرضة لفرق درجات الحرارة و غير محمية مما قد يصيبها بسبب الرطوبة الموسمية. لكل هذه الأسباب فالمومياء بعيدة كل البعد عن الظروف التي سمحت لها بأن تعبر ثلاثة آلاف سنة على وجه التقريب في حمى من كل أسباب التدهور هذه. لقد فقدت حماية أربطتها و ميزة المكوث بوسط مغلق في قبر حيث درجة الحرارة أكثر استقرارا و الهواء أقل رطوبة من جو القاهرة في بعض فترات السنة. و لا شك أنها قد عانت في مدافن طيبة نفسها من زيارات القوارض أو لصوص القبور, و ذلك كما هو محتمل منذ زمن بعيد جدا, و قد تسبب هؤلاء في بعض الأضرار ,  و بالرغم من ذلك فقد كانت الظروف. فيما يبدوا  أكثر مواءمة من اليوم لمقارنة آفة الزمن.

و في أثناء فحص هذه الموياء في يونيو 1975 بدأت بمبادرتي دراسة خاصة. فقد قام الطبيبان المليجي و رمسيس بدراسة طبية بالأشعة السينية. على حين قام الدكتور مصطفى المنيلاوي بفضل ثغرة في جدار القفص الصدري الداخلي بدراسة جوف القفص الصدري و البطن و قد حقق بذلك أول دراسة بالمنظار الداخلي Endoscopie  على مومياء. و قد سمح هذا برؤية و تصوير بعض التفاصيل الهامة جدا داخل الجسم نفسة. و مع الدراسة الميكروسكوبية لبعض أجزاء صغيرة وقعت تلقائيا من جسم المومياء, و هي دراسة سيقوم بها بباريس البرفيسور مينو Minnot  و الدكتور دوريجون Durigon  , ستكتمل الدراسة الطبية الشرعية العامة التي سيقوم بها البرفسور سيكالدي Ceccaldi  . و إنه لمما يؤسفني حقا أن نتائج هذه الأبحاث لم تكتمل في اللحظة التي ينتهي فيها تحرير هذا الكتاب.

و لكن ما يمكن استنتاجة من هذه الدراسة هو ملاحظة آفات عظيمة عديدة مع ثغرة في مادة الجسم – ربما كان بعض منها قاتلا – دون أن يكون ممكنا الآن القول بما إذا كان بعض منها قد حدث قبل أو بعد موت فرعون. فهذا الفرعون قد مات إما غرقا على حسب روايات الكتب المقدسة , و إما بسبب رضوض عنيفة جدا سبقت ابتلاع البحر له أو ربما للسببين معا.

إن ربط كل هذه الآفات بالتدهورات التي تحدثنا عن أسبابها تجعل عسيرا الإحتفاظ جيدا في المستقبل بهذا الجسم المحنط ما لم تتخذ إجراءات الإنقاذ الازمة في مستقبل قريب جدا. و سيكون من شأن هذه الإجراءات أنها ستجنبنا فقدان الشاهد المادي الوحيد الباقي حتى يومنا.. الشاهد على موت فرعون الخروج و على النجاة التي أرادها الله لجسدة.

و أنه لمما يرجى دائما أن يعمل الإنسان على الإحتفاظ بشواهد على تاريخه , و لكن المعنى به هنا هو شيء أكثر من هذا, إنها شهادة مادية في جسد محنط على من عرف موسى و عارض طلباته و طارده في هروبه و مات في أثناء هذه المطاردة. و أنقذ الله جثته من الهلاك التام ليصبح آية للناس كما هو مكتوب في القرآن.

انه بيان رائع لآيات القرآن , ذلك الذي يخص بدن فرعون و الذي تهبه قاعة المومياءات الملكية بدار الآثار بالقاهرة لكل من يبحث في معطيات المكتشفات الحديثة عن أدلة على صحة الكتب المقدسة. " إنتهى الإقتباس


ما وجدت في كتاب موريس بوكاي كان قديم و الظاهر أنه تعجل في طباعة كتابه قبل التحقق من موضوع الغرق و كان له أن يؤجل ذلك , أو على الأقل أن ينشر الخبر منفردا . و لكنني وجدت أن تلك المعلومة تحديدا و التي لم تكن إلا احتمال لا يرقى لليقين و لم يكن قد تحقق منها أحد و لم تكتمل بعد هي التي تم تصديقها و تعميمها و كانت السبب في ذياع صيت الكتاب و الإقبال عليه. و الدفاع عنها .........

أما نتائج التحاليل فلم يبرزها أحد بشكل جيد و عن الثلاث نقاط المذكورة أعلاه فأتساءل عن مصداقيتها و ذلك للأسباب التاليه:
1-	لا يستطيع أطباء التشريح الجنائي معرفة سبب الوفاة غرقا إلا من خلال الفحص على الرئتين و ذلك ضمن فترة محددة بعد الوفاة , فكيف عرف من فحص مومياء مرنبتاح أنه قد مات غرقا. وجدت ملاحظة تفيد بأن النتائج أثبتت أن التحنيط تم بسرعة بعد الموت , و أتساءل من قام بذلك مع العلم أن البلاد دخلت في انتكاسة بعد موت فروعنهم. قال تعالى في سورة الدخان { كَذَلِكَ وَأَوْرَثْنَاهَا قَوْماً آخَرِينَ} 28 . لقد حكم البلاد بعد موت فرعون قوم آخرين. فلماذا يحنطون بدن فرعون زال حكمه. و لنفرض أن البدن يدل على الموت غرقا فمن يؤكد أن ذلك البدن هو لمرنبتاح ألا يحتمل أن يكون من حنطه تقديسا للعادات الفرعونية قد قام بتحنيط بدن أحد أقاربه , المهم هو إتمام المراسم الفرعونية ...
2-	و عن آثار الملح و في مكان آخر وجدت البعض يتحدث عن طحالب . نحن نتحدث عن عملية تحنيط تمت من أكثر من ثلاثة آلاف عام. لو قمنا بتحليل مياه البحر الأحمر الآن و أخذنا عينات من أماكن و أعماق مختلفة و أعطيناها لأدق معمل تحاليل في العالم لن نجد نسبة الملوحة ثابتة و لن يستطيع المعمل معرفة أننا أخذنا العينة من البحر الأحمر إلا لو قلنا له ذلك , و ينطبق الحال على الطحالب . فكيف إن أعطيناه بعض الملح العالق على مومياء, هذا إن كان هناك ملح أو طحالب من الأصل , الأمر ببساطة أننا نتعامل مع مومياء محنطة , تم غسلها جيدا ثم وضع على الجسم مواد لا يعلم علمائنا حتى الآن ما هي , فهل يا ترى أستطاع الملح أن يبقى على الجسم رغم الغسل و رغم مواد التحنيط .....؟
3-	و بخصوص تكسير العظام بسبب ضغط المياه , من يقول ذلك لا يعرف معنى ضغط المياه أو يستخف بنا . ضغط المياه معروف بأنه يفتت الصخر و أن تهوي كتلة مائية عالية كانت كالطود نتيجة انشقاق البحر فسوف تسبب ضغط هائل , و إن كان هذا الضغط تسبب في كسر العظم فكيف يمكن للحم و الجلد الصمود , النتيجة الحتمية هو تمزق الجسم . يمكن للبعض أن يعلق نعم هذا صحيح و لكن إرادة الله كانت بأن يحفظ اللحم و الجلد من التمزق و أوفاق على هذا الرأي و كذلك أضيف أن إرادة الله موجودة و لها أن تغير أي شيء و يمكن أن تحفظ الجلد و اللحم و العظم أيضا , و كل ذلك بدون تحنيط و بدون تدخل بشري و هذا هو سبب ما كتبت عن بدن فرعون موسى

أرجوا أن لا أكون أطلت عليكم
دمتم بخير

----------


## غريب الدار

الأستاذ / معتز فطين 
مازلت أسأل عنك , إن شاء الله المانع خير . 
17 سنة بحثية في المعلومات الأثرية فترة جيدة جدا و خصوصا على ما يبدوا لي أنك من العاملين في مجال الآثار ..... لابد أنك وصلت لأمور جيدة و ننتظر منك المساعدة.

لاحظت أن هناك فكرة أنت متأثر بها و هي دمار ما كان يصنع فرعون و بتصورك أن هذا هو سبب عدم مقدرتنا على معرفة الكثير عنهم . و لكن في تصوري أن كل شيء في وقته و
 أن ذلك الدمار هو الذي حفظ لنا إرث عظيم ... كيف ذلك . 
إن كانت مدنهم لم تدمر وقتها لأستخدمها الذين سكنوا المكان بعدهم و لأثر ذلك في ضياع العديد من التفاصيل و الآثار الهامة.

قال تعالى :{وَكَمْ أَهْلَكْنَا مِن قَرْيَةٍ بَطِرَتْ مَعِيشَتَهَا فَتِلْكَ مَسَاكِنُهُمْ لَمْ تُسْكَن مِّن بَعْدِهِمْ إِلَّا قَلِيلاً وَكُنَّا نَحْنُ الْوَارِثِينَ }القصص58 

لقد دُمر ما كانوا يصنعون و دفنت آثارهم و لكنها لم تزول من الوجود و إلى الأبد و إن بحثنا عنها سوف نجدها و سوف نجد أشياء كثيرة مهمة و مفيدة ... لا أريد أن أستبق الأحداث. .... أحيانا يزعجني قلة ما بين يدي من إمكانيات و محدودية علمي  و قدراتي البحثية و لكن أجد في ذلك فائدة و هي أنني أحاول أن أتعمق فيما يقع بين يدي من أمور مهما كانت بسيطة ,  ....  و الصبر مفتاح الفرج و  ما التوفيق إلا من عند الله.  

دمت بخير

----------


## غريب الدار

بخصوص
 إخناتون و التقارب الذي بين تشريعاته و بعض ما جاء في كتابات اليهود ( لا أدري تحديا ما هو وجه التقارب و لكن هذا ما رأيته مطروح من العديد ) , و جعل ذلك التقارب بعض الناس يعتقدون أن سيدنا موسى عاصر الفرعون إخناتون , و لقد أستند فرويد على ذلك بفرض نظرية خاصة به و تبعه في ذلك للأسف العديد من الباحثين . مختصر تلك النظرية هو إدعائه أن  سيدنا موسى و بني إسرائيل من بعده أخذوا من معتقدات الفرعون إخناتون ....... 

 و لكن ماذا لو تم التفكير بشكل عكسي . لماذا لا يكون إخناتون هو الذي أخذ من معتقدات بني إسرائيل , لماذا لا يكون هو من تأثر ببعض ما وصلة من أفكارهم ( بغض النظر عن مصداقية تلك الأفكار ) ثم أعاد كتابه بعض الأمور لتناسب معتقداته. و بذلك يكون إخناتون هو المقلد و ليس العكس .

 أعتقد أن هذا أقرب للمنطق , فأنبياء الله و رسله  مكلفين بإبلاغ البشر بالصحيح من المعتقدات , فلا يجوز أن نقول أنهم يقلدون البشر , و أنهم يقتبسون من العادات الوثنية.  إنهم منزهين عن ذلك , أما التحريفات التي لحقت ببعض المعتقدات فتمت على أيدي بعض البشر و تنفيذا لمصالحهم الشخصية. مع التذكير أن ليس كل أتباع تلك الديانات هم متقبلين لذلك التحريف و ليس كلهم مستفيد من ذلك التحريف. 

مثال بسيط أن لو أراد أحد الأشخاص الكذب , فلابد أن يقنع نفسه أولا بأن الناس كلها كذابة و بذلك يجد لنفسه عذر بتقبل آفة الكذب , و لكن حتى و إن أنكشف كذبة يجد لذلك مبرر , يفتري ذلك الشخص قصص غير صحيحة , في تلك القصص يلجأ فيها بعض من يعرفهم الناس بالصلاح على الكذب , و يكون كذب مبرر و بذلك يتقبلها الناس البسطاء , و يظل الصالح صالح و لكن يتعلموا من ذلك الصالح أن لا بأس من الكذب المبرر ......
و قس على ذلك بقية الصفات و الأفعال و التي بالفطرة يجمع عليها البشر بأنها صفات غير حميدة ..... و لكن عندما يتذكروا أن بعض الصالحين فعلها و بشكل مبرر .... و عندما يتقبل الناس ذلك , ينجح من أختلق تلك القصص في تبرير أفعاله و تصرفاته .... و مع كل ذلك تبقى الأفعال الغير حميدة غير حميدة .... و تبقى الفطرة و يبقي الدين في النفوس الصالحة غير متقبلة لتلك الرزيلة حتى لو بررها لهم من يثقون بكلامهم ....... 

عزراً , نعود لإخناتون و لسيدنا موسى . المنطق يقول أن إخناتون هو الذي أقتبس من معتقدات بني إسرائيل و إن كان بعض ما قد أقتبس هو بعض ما جاء به موسى عندها يكون في ذلك  دليل على أن سيدنا موسى جاء في زمن قبل زمن إخناتون.

بنفس طريقة التفكير يمكن تطبيق هذا على ما تم العثور علية في النوبة و علي ظهور إسم سيدنا موسى على أحد المناطق هناك و التي يرجح أن ذلك يعود للأسرة الثامنة عشر. 

كذلك وجدت أن بعض فراعنة مصر في الأسرة الأربعة عشر كان إسمهم :
دد نفر رع (ددو موسي( 
دد حتب رع (ددو موسي( 
( المصدر الهيئة العامة للاستعلامات المصرية – الآثار الفرعونية )

و يذكرني ذلك بالأسماء التي تطلق على الشوارع و المدن و الأشخاص تخليدا لناس عظام قد رحلوا . بمعنى أنه من الأرجح أن سيدنا موسى أرسل قبل عصر الأسرة الرابعة
عشر


تساؤلات
1-	بخصوص ما تم تناقله عن أخطاء في فك رموز كتابة حجر رشيد . أتساءل هل هي أخطاء جوهرية , و هل تؤثر على ما ينشر عن تفاصيل الحياة الفرعونية . و ما هو أدق مصدر معلوماتي متوفر يمكن الاعتماد عليه في الأمور البحثية.
2-	وجدت اختلاف في أسماء و تواريخ فراعنة بعض الأسر, و ذلك عند مقارنة مصدرين مختلفين , و أتساءل عن سبب الاختلاف في تسجيل تلك الأسماء و التواريخ. ثم هل مصدر تفاصيل الأحداث هي نتيجة فك و ترجمة للكتابات الأثرية أم هي من التوراة أم هي اجتهادات بعض العلماء. لماذا لا يوضح المصدر في العديد من تلك الكتابات ...
3-	ما هي أسماء الفراعنة التي تم العثور على مومياواتهم . و هل أجريت عليهم فحوصات و تحاليل للتحقق من الهوية و النسب( تحليل جينات ) , و التحقق من تاريخ التحنيط.
4-	هل تم العثور على مومياوات ترجع لفراعنة الأسر الحاكمة (الحادية عشر إلى الرابعة عشر). و ما هي المعلومات الدقيقة عن تلك الفترة
5-	على أي أساس تم تصنيف الأسر الحاكمة, هل من مبدأ عرقي, و هل تم وضع شجرة عائلة توضح مسقط رأس تلك الأسر والتسلسل العائلي. و طريقة اعتلائهم الحكم ...
6-	هل هناك خرائط توضح حدود حكم الفراعنة, و المدن الهامة و المواقع الأثرية و أوجه النشاط المختلفة. و ذلك حسب فترات الحكم المختلفة.
7-	هل تم تصوير المناطق الأثرية بالأقمار الصناعية ( تصوير تحت سطحي ) , خصوصا المنطقة المحصورة ما بين الفيوم و الدلتا و التي تشمل نهر النيل .  و هل لتلك المناطق قطاعات جيولوجية.
.

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأستاذ الفاضل / غريب الدار
أشكرك . فكرك جميل ومتعمق . معك أتوقف عند  ما  أردت الأستفسار عنه . ابن طيبة كثير الأسفار وأعتقد أن هذا ما أخره عنا . عموماً سأتصل به وأطمئن عليه وأدعوه للعودة . دمت بخير

----------


## غريب الدار

الأستاذ الفاضل / سيد إبراهيم
شكرا لك على إستضافتي و شكرا على لطف ردك. لقد طرحت عدة تساؤلات و أنتظر الرد و مش مهم سرعة الرد و لكن المهم أن نتعاون جميعا لإظهار الحقائق .... لا أستطيع أن أزيد حرف فلقد حسيت كأني أكلم نفسي . و خايف أكون تجاوزت الحقيقة .
سوف أنتظر فقط أنتظر الردود على ما طرحت ... و ألتمس منكم العزر .

الى لقاء بإذن الله قريب

----------


## ابن طيبة

*بسم الله الحمن الرحيم
استاذي الجليل سيد ابراهيم
الاخ الفاضل غريب الدار
اسف علي التاخير في الرد و لكنها اسباب قهرية منعتني من التواجد طوال الاسابيع المنصرمة 
و لكن كان هناك سبب اخر لتاخر في الرد و هو تحري الدقة و بحث الردود الخاصة باخي غريب الدار من كافة النواحي
نعم اخي غريب الدار انا اتبني نظرية تقوم علي اسس هي:
1- عاصر موسي فرعون واحد طوال حياته وليس فرعونين كما تزعم التوراة و ذلك واضح من السياق القراني في معرض حديثه عن قصة موسي و ان كان ذلك كذلك فنحن نحتاج الي فرعون كان عمره عندما ولد موسي تقيبا في العشرينات و عندما هبط عليه الوحي اي عندما كان سن موسي 40 سنة كان في الستينات 
2-  بخصوص ما جاء بسفر الخروج عن قصة موسي و فرعون فانا لا انفيه قطعيا و لكن اجد ان الغالبية العظمي مما خط بيد التوراتيين الذين اعادوا كتابة التوراة قد اضافوا من عندياتهم الكثير و الكثير و الكثير فلا يعقل ان تكون الالواح الاثنتي عشر قد تضخمت لتشمل ما وصلت اليه التوراة من الاف الصفح 
لذا اري ان الاعتماد علي الرواية التوراتية يزيد من مشكلة قصة سيدنا موسي و فرعون و لا يخدمها
3- اما عن المسالة التي اثارها اخونا المليجي و الخاصة بدمار ما كان يصنع فرعون و قومه و ما يعرشون  و التي ورد ذكرها في القران الكريم فالاية واضحة لقد تم التدمير الفعلي لكافة ما صنعوا و ما عرشوا اما ماذا كنت صنعتهم و ما كنه هذا الشيء الذي كانوا يعرشونه فانه لغز اخر يضاف الي الغاز قضيتنا المطروحة للمناقشة
4-  اما اطروحة ان الله قد امر بنجاة بدن فرعون ليكون لمن خلفه ايه فمن هم هذا الخلف هل اناس سوف ياتون بعدنا ام ماذا لانه ليس في التاريخ ما يثبت ان هناك من راي بدن فرعون الغارق الا بنوا اسرائيل اذا امر الله البحر بلفظ فرعون حتي يتاكد بنوا اسرائيل (الخلف) ان هذا الفرعون المدعي الالوهية قد غرق فعلا و انه ليس الاها كما يزعم و اعتقد من منظور شخصي ان هذه الحكمة هي المقصودة ب (لمن خلفك) و قد يكون المراد بها لمن سوف يخلفك من الملوك اما ان نقول ان ذلك سوف يكون في زمان ما في الحاضر او المستقبل القريب او البعيد فاعتقد ايضا من منظور شخصي ان هذا تزيد لا يخدم موضوعنا.
5- اما موضوع الارث فاورثناها قوما اخرين فالاية واضحة وضوح الشمس كل من يقطن مصر فهو مصري ينتمي للقومية المصرية و كل من يقطن فلسطين الحبيبة فهو فلسطيني ينتمي للقومية الفلسطنية اذا المقصود بما ورد في الاية من اورثناها قوم احرين هو قوم اخرين لا ينتمون للقومية المصرية اي محتلين فمن هم ؟ و متي تم ذلك ؟ اما المنادة بغير ذلك من القول بان المراد ان القوم الاخرين المقصود بها اسرة اخري من الاسر المصرية فهو قول مردود عليه لان اول من قسم التاريخ المصري القديم علي اساس انه مجموعة من الاسر الحاكمة هو الكاتب العبقري المصري مانيتون و اخذ عنه من اخذ و ظل هذا ساريا حتي الان رغم ما لي من اعتراض علي هذا التقسيم 
6- لماذا لم تظهر حتي الان اي اثار تدل علي الاقل علي الاقل اقولها مرة ثانية عن قصة موسي و فرعون و اذا ذهبنا الي ما يذهب اليه البعض من ان قدماء المصريين كانوا لا يذهبون الي تدوين هزائمهم افلا يجب ان نعمل عقولنا فاذا كان هذا قد كان من المهزوم فلماذا لم يؤرخ من خلفهم (و اورثناهاقوما اخرين ) بتدوين هذه الهزيمة لفرعون و قومه و اندثار جيشه ام انهم قد اتوا بعد فترة من التناحر و التشاحن بين فئات الشعب المصري و استغلوا ذلك لاحتلال مصر
7- انا اؤمن بان قصة موسي و فرعون قد حدثت قبل احتلال مصر بفترة ليست بالطويلة و لا الوجيزة فترة شهد ثورات اهليه تلاها بعدة عشرات او مئة سنة او يزيد احتلا مصر من قبل الهكسوس و عودة الاسرائليين ليعملوا لديهم كمرشدين علي الشعب المصري اما كيف اثبت مقولتي هذه فهذا ما احاوله اخي الكريم و يحاوله معي الكثير

لقد اضفت اخي الكريم لهذا الموضوع الرائع الشيء الكثير و اشرت الي عدة نواحي كانت غائبة عن اذهاننا و هذه هي الفائدة المرجوة من هكذا موضوع ان نتحاور و نتناقش و نتشاور حتي تنجلي الحقيقة

اسف علي تاخري علي الرد
و اسمح لي بالعودة للرد علي باقي اسئلتك اذا سمح لي استاذي الجليل سيد ابراهيم
دام الجميع بالف خير*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

صديقى العزيز / ابم طيبة
سلامتك الف سلامة وربنا يعجل بالشفاء . سعيد بعودتك وسعيد بما قرأته فى مداخلتك الأخيرة . دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

فى بريد الأهرام الصادر فى الأربعاء 145/2/2007 ذكر الدكتور / عادل وديع انه ظهرت مؤخراً طبعة جديدة من الكتاب المقدس اشرف على تحديد التواريخ فيها مجموعة من 37 من علماء اللاهوت والفلسفة وحددوا تاريخ يدنا ابراهيم عام 236 قبل الميلاد وهو يعاصر فترة الأضمحلال الأولى فى التاريخ الفرعونى وحددوا تاريخ حكم يوسف فى مصر والذى دخل من خلاله بنو إسرائيل مصر عام 1885 ق.م والخروج من مصر عام 1446ق.مبقيادة النبى موسى . وقال أنه بهذا يكون التاريخ الذى عاصر يوسف ( 1915- 1805 ق.م ) هو أمنحات الثالث الذى حكم مصر بين ( 1805- 1800 ق.م ) وهذا الفرعون اقام الخزانات على النيل للأستعانة بالمياه وقت الجفاف وأن اعغمال هذا الفرعون تتفق مع رؤية يوسف عن السنوات السبع العجاف كما ورد بالقرآن الكريم والتوارة وحدد أن فرعون الخروج هو أمنحتب الثانى االذى حكم مصر ( 1450-1425ق.م ) 

بعد قرأتى لهذا الموضوع عدت لمداخلة سابقة لى لمن يريد المقارنة فقد تكون مفيده

أولاً : بعض التواريخ المتفق عليها :

1- دخول اليهود ( يعقوب وأولاده ) مصر فى بدايات القرن التاسع عشر وكان عدد من دخلوا مع يقوب 70 نفساً وفى تاريخ دخولهم لمصر . أميل إلى رأيان :
2- دخلوا فى عصر ألملك ( نب تاو رع ) منتوحتب الرابع الذى كان وزيره أمنمحات الأول الذى تولى الملك بعد ذلك .عام 2000/ 1970 قبل الميلاد .3- فى عهد سونسرت الأول 1980 – 1936 ق.م .
فى الحقيقة يوجد تداخل بين فترات الحكم بالنسبة للتواريخ ولكن الدلائل تشير أن هذه هى فترة دخول اليهود لمصر .
4- فترة تواجد اليهود لمصر 430 عام كما جاء بالتوراة( سفر الخروج الإصحاح الثاني عشر 40 )وأشك كثيراً فى هذه الفترة وأعتقد انهم ظلوا بمصر فترة أطول من ذلك بكثير فهم كما أوضحت سابقاً لا يمكن أن يكونوا قد غادروا مصر كلهم عند طرد الهكسوس عام 1580 ق.م .وقد قال بعض المؤرخين أنهم غادروا مصر بين القرن 13 و14 ق.م 
5- دخول الهكسوس جماعات متفرقة لمصر فى توقيت يوافق دخول اليهود لمصر قبلهم أو بعدهم بوقت قليل ( قبل تجمعهم بعد ذلك واستيلائهم على معظم الأراضي المصرية وقد أصبحوا أصحاب السلطان عام 1730 ق.م )ويمكن أن يكونوا دخلوا فى توقيت واحد للحصول على القوت والمؤن لحدوث جدب فى بلادهم . وقد جاء بموسوعة سليم حسن ج3 ص 269 – 270 ما يفيد بتواجد الهكسوس فى مصر عصر سونسرت الثاني يقدمون الولاء لأحد وزراء الفرعون ( ختوم حتب ) حيث كانو يقطنون فى الصحراء الشرقية وقد أطلق عليهم اسم العامود وأن رئيسهم يدعى أباشا ويحمل لقب حقا خاست . وتدل ملابسهم النهم ليسوا من اليهود الرحل وظن البعض أن هذه اللوحة تمثل دخول سيدنا ابراهيم وأسرته أو سيدنا يعقوب وأسرته وانا ارجح انهم من الهكسوس الذين كانوا يتسللون لمصر جماعات متفرقة ويعيشوا فيها قبل أستيلائهم على الحكم .
6- فترة استيلاء الهكسوس على مقاليد السلطة فى مصر وحتى طردهم 150 عام وتم طردهم على يد أحمس الأول عام 1580 ق.م وخرجوا ومعهم كثيراً من اليهود المتعاونين معهم.
7- يقال أن موسى ولد فى السنوات التى تلت طرد الهكسوس من مصر وهذا يفند القول بأن جميع اليهود خرجوا مع الهكسوس.
8- مات سيدنا موسى عن عمر يناهز 120 عام وقال بعض المؤرخين انه مات عام 1160 ق.م و تم تقسيم فترة حياته إلى ثلاثة فترات :
- 40 عام فى قصر الفرعون وبداية الرسالة .
- 40 عام فى مدين ولو انى اشك فى هذه المدة حيث أنه وحسب ما جاء بالقران الكريم ظل من 8 إلى 10 سنوات وهى الفترة التى حددها له شعيب ليتزوج من أحدى بناته .
- قال إني أريد أن أنكحك إحدى ابنتي هاتين على أن تأجرني ثماني حجج فإن أتممت عشرا فمن عندك وما أريد أن أشق عليك ستجدني إن شاء الله من الصالحين القصص 27
- 40 عام أخرى قضاها فى الدعوة لإخراج اليهود من مصر والباقي قضاه معهم فى سيناء .
9- عاش سيدنا يوسف 120 عام .
ثالثاً : معلومات هامة :
1- التوراة حددت أن فرعون موسى الذى غرق ليس رعمسيس الثاني ولو انها ذكرت أنه قد تم استعباد اليهود وهروب موسى من مصر فى عصره ومعلوم وكما جاء فى التوراة أن موسى لم يعد إلى مصر إلا بعد وفاة الفرعون الذى استعبدهم وأذاقهم العذاب .. 
((وحدث فى تلك الأيام الكثيرة أن ملك مصر مات وتنهد ينو إسرائيل من العبودية وصرخوا فصعد صراخهم إلى الله من أجل العبودية . فسمع الله أنينهم فتذكر الله ميثاقه مع ابراهيم وإسحاق ويعقوب ونظر الله بنى أسرائيل وعلم الله ( سفر الخروج الأصحاح الثانى 23-24-25 بعدها عاد موسى لمصر بعد موت الفرعون الذى عذبهم ((.
2- و وبهذا يكون مرنبتاح هو فرعون الخروج إذا كان ما ورد بالتوراة صحيحاً ويكون رعمسيس الثاني هو فرعون الألتقاط والتربية أى أن موسى تربى مع مرنبتاح وقد يكون مرنبتاح أكبر سناً لذا قال له : قال ألم نربك فينا وليدا ولبثت فينا من عمرك سنين الشعراء 18. وإذا كان القرأن الكريم لم يذكر أثنين من الفراعنة فأنه اكتفى بالإشارة لفرعون الوقت أى فرعون التقاط موسى من النهر والفرعون الذى طارد اليهود وغرق ( هذا رأى والله اعلم ( .
إن فرعون علا فى الأرض وجعل أهلها شيعاً يستضعف طائفة منهم يذبح أبناءهم ويستحى نسائهم إنه كان من المفسدين : القصص من 4
ثم قام ملك جديد على مصر لم يكن يعرف يوسف فقال لشعبه هو ذا بنو أسرائيل شعب أكثر وأعظم منا ز هلم نحتال لهم لئلا ينوا فيكون إذا حدثت حرب أنهم ينضمون إلى أعدائنا ويحاربوننا ويصعدون من الأرض فجعلوا عليهم رؤساء تسخير لكى يذلوهم بأثقالهم ز فبنوا لفرعون مدينتي مخازن قيثوم ورعمسيس ( التوراة سفر الخروج الإصحاح الأول 8
3- إذا كانت التوراة قد حددت أن ابنة الفرعون هى التى التقطت موسى فحسب التاريخ فأن رعمسيس الثاني قد تزوج باثنتين من بناته وقد ذكر بالقرآن الكريم أن من التقطوا التابوت أهل الفرعون إذاً فلا خلاف .
فالتقطه آل فرعون ليكون لهم عدوا وحزنا إن فرعون وهامان وجنودهما كانوا خاطئين – القصص 8
وإنما ألقى المولى جل شأنه محبة اللقيط فى قلب امرأة فرعون :
وقالت امرأة فرعون قرة عين لي ولك لا تقتلوه عسى أن ينفعنا أو نتخذه ولدا وهم لا يشعرون – القصص 9
ولو لم ينزل الله حب موسى فى قلب الفرعون لكان قتله .
- فنزلت ابنة فرعون على النهر لتغتسل وكانت جواريها ماشيات على جانب النهر فرأت السفط بين الحلفاء فأرسلت آمتها وأخذته ولما فتحته رأت الوليد وإذا هو حي يبكى فرقت له وقالت هذا من أولاد العبرانيين فقالت أخته لابنة فرعون هل أذهب وأدعو لك امرأة مرضعة من العبرانيات لترضع لك الولد – سفر الخروج الإصحاح الثاني 5
- أن اقذفيه في التابوت فاقذفيه في اليم فليلقه اليم بالساحل يأخذه عدو لي وعدو له وألقيت عليك محبة مني ولتصنع على عيني – طه 39
4- كملحوظة فأن أبنت شعيب عندما أخبرت أباها عن موسى قالت عنه المصري ( التوراة ) وهذا يدل على أن لغة موسى كانت المصرية ومعرفة أبنت شعيب للغة يدل على أنها كانت تتكلم نفس اللغة مع اختلاف اللهجة وبهذا تكون التوراة قد أنزلت باللغة المصرية القديمة .
5- من المعلوم أن التوراة اعيد كتابها بعد سنين طويلة وهنا اعتقد أنه يوجد خطأ من الذى أعاد كتابة التوراة فى الأرض التى أمر فرعون بتخصيصها ليعقوب وأولاده فقد جاء بالتوراة ذكر أن فرعون أمر بسكنهم لمدينة رعمسيس ومعلوم أن مدينة رعمسيس قد بناها رعمسيس الثاني بعد ذلك بقرون واستعبد فيها اليهود .فأسكن يوسف أباه وأخوته وأعطاهم ملكاً فى أرض مصر فى أفضل ارض مصر فى أفضل الأرض فى أرض رعمسيس كما أمر فرعون . .( سفر التكوين الإصحاح السابع والأربعون 11 و12 . إلا لو كانت هناك مدينة فى هذا العصر اسمها رعمسيس .
6- ملحوظة خاصة بأن أصول العبرانيين ليست واحدة بل سلالات مختلفة وأصولهم مندرجة من قوم يدعون الخبيرو وأول ظهور لهم كان فى الألف الثالثة قبل الميلاد ولم تكن لهم لغة خاصة أو جنسية خاصة بل كانوا رحل ويحمل معظمهم أسماء سامية . ثم تدرجوا ووصلوا إلى أن أصبحوا يمثلون طائفة اليهودية وكانوا على اتصال وثيق بالحورانيين ( الهكسوس ) مع عدم وجود ثقافة بينهم وهذا يفسر فى رأى خروج بعض طوائفهم مع الهكسوس .
7- توجد لوحة ( اسمها ها عبرى ) أى البدوي تصور بدوى يزور مصر فى رحلة سلمية على رأس قافلة فى عصر سونسرت الأول وهو أو عصور التواجد لعناصر من الهكسوس فى مصر وهى الفترة ايضاً التى دخلت فيها أسرة يعقوب مصر ( سليم حسن ج 4 ص 196 ) وانا اميل أن اللوحة تمثل سيدنا يعقوب لا سيدنا ابراهيم كما قال بعض المؤرخين ,
8- أرجع سليم حسن معاصرة سيدنا إبراهيم عليه السلام فى عصر الأسرة الثانية عشر 2000-1787 .
9- لاحظت بعض كلمات كثيرة مكتوبة بنفس الطريقة التى كتبت بها التوراة بعد ذلك فى عصر أمنمحات الأول 2000/1970 والذى كان وزيراً فى عهد منتوحتب الرابع قبل تقلد مقاليد السلطة .فقد لاحظت كلمات مثل شخصية المخلص المنتظر التى أطلقت على أمنمحات الأول مؤسس الأسرة الثامنة عشر ومثل تجلى الإله للشعب وظهور بئر للمياه فى سيناء واختفائها عن أعين الناس جميعاً إلا أمنمحات الأول وكذا أسطورة الغزالة التى قال أنها أوحى له بها من السماء . ومن هذا اقول أن اليهود كانوا متواجدين بقوة فى هذه الفترة وأن المصريين تأثروا بثقافتهم والعكس صحيح.10- بأجراء بعض الحسابات اعتمادا على التواريخ الموجودة ولو أن بعضها متداخل فأنا اقول أنه إذا لم يكن مرنبتاح فأنه يكون أمنحتب الثالث والد اخناتون 1405-1370 ق.م حيث أن وفاته كانت غامضة ولو انه لم يرد ما يدل على انه فرعون الخروج ولكن كان للسحر شأن كبير فى عهده .
11- اخناتون له مزامير تتوافق تماماً مع وصايا موسى وقد يكونوا قد تربوا مع بعضهم فى مدرسة واحدة ولو أن بعض المؤرخين قالوا أن اخناتون هو فرعون الخروج وانا اشك كثيراً فى هذا لأن الثابت أنه مات فى قصره .12- إذا كان اليهود خرجوا فى عصر أمنحتب الثالث 1405-1370 ق.م فأنى أرجح أن بعضهم عاد إلى مصر وظلوا بها حتى طردهم مرنبتاح .
13- هناك رأى يشير أن تحتمس الثالث ابن غير الشرعى لتحتمس الأول وهو فرعون الخروج 
رابعاً منطقة الخروج والعبور :اميل إلى أن اليهود ام يعبروا البحر الأحمر وأنما عبروا بحيرة قارون أو بحر يوسف وهناك غرق فرعون بجنوده واعتقد أن الجنود لم يكونوا جيش مصر كاملاً حيث جمع فرعون جنوده على عجل للحاق باليهود الذين خرجوا تحت جناح الظلام ولحقهم فى الصباح واعتقد أن جنود فرعون كانوا هم حرسه الخاص . 
ثم أننا يجب ألا ننسى أن النيل كان له مسار قديم غير مساره الحالى وأدلل على ذلك بلوحة اسمها شط الرجال سليم حسن ج4 ص 63 ووداى شط الرجال يقع على حافة الصحراء الغربية على بعد 35 كيلو جنوب أدفو وعلى بعد 4 كيلو متر شمال جبل السلسلة وعلى بعد أمتار من فوهة هذا الوادى كان يوجد محط لصيادى ما قبل التاريخ قبل تحول البقعة لصحراء وكان ذلك فى العصر الذى كان النيل فيه لا يزال يجرى شرق جبل السلسلة . وقد قال بعض المؤرخين ان العبور كان عن طريق بحيرة المنزلة .
وقد ورد بالتوراة فى سفر الخروج الإصحاح الخامس عشر انهم عبروا لمنطقة اسمها إيلم وفى الإصحاح السابع عشر انهم رحلوا من إيلم إلى برية سين التى بين إيلم وسيناء لفو كانوا عبروا البحر الأحمر لكانوا فى سيناء مباشرة .

----------


## غريب الدار

أخي/ بن طيبة

لموضوع التوريث أهميتة للمساعدة في معرفة فرعون موسى

ورد في ردك التالي " 5- اما موضوع الارث فاورثناها قوما اخرين فالاية واضحة وضوح الشمس كل من يقطن مصر فهو مصري ينتمي للقومية المصرية و كل من يقطن فلسطين الحبيبة فهو فلسطيني ينتمي للقومية الفلسطنية اذا المقصود بما ورد في الاية من اورثناها قوم احرين هو قوم اخرين لا ينتمون للقومية المصرية اي محتلين فمن هم ؟ و متي تم ذلك ؟ اما المنادة بغير ذلك من القول بان المراد ان القوم الاخرين المقصود بها اسرة اخري من الاسر المصرية فهو قول مردود عليه لان اول من قسم التاريخ المصري القديم علي اساس انه مجموعة من الاسر الحاكمة هو الكاتب العبقري المصري مانيتون و اخذ عنه من اخذ و ظل هذا ساريا حتي الان رغم ما لي من اعتراض علي هذا التقسيم  

و أبدأ بالتذكير بالآيات الكريمات التالية :
 وَنُرِيدُ أَن نَّمُنَّ عَلَى الَّذِينَ اسْتُضْعِفُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَنَجْعَلَهُمْ أَئِمَّةً وَنَجْعَلَهُمُ الْوَارِثِينَ }القصص5
 وَنُمَكِّنَ لَهُمْ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَنُرِي فِرْعَوْنَ وَهَامَانَ وَجُنُودَهُمَا مِنْهُم مَّا كَانُوا يَحْذَرُونَ }القصص6

من ورث الأرض بعد موت فرعون ؟

لقد أشارت الآيات أنهم المستضعفين, الآيات واضحة , كان فرعون وهامان يحذرون هؤلاء المستضعفين , أي أنهم لم يأتوا من خارج البلاد ... من ورث البلاد كانوا هم المستضعفين داخل البلاد و لم يأتوا من الخارج....


لا نعلم الكثير عن أجدادنا الأولين .... منهم الصالحون و منهم من هم دون ذلك ... و لكنهم أجدادنا , فنحن لم نأتي من كوكب آخر .... بعضهم كان صالح و لكن ليسوا جميعا.... بعضهم كان ظالم و الآخرين  لابد كانوا مظلومين ... فوجود الظالم لابد أن يقابله وجود مظلومين ... أما المثالية المطلقة بأن كل أجدادنا و بلا إستثناء كانوا ناس كذا أو كذا,  فهذا شيء من الخيال ... و انعكاس هذا الكلام على الواقع هو ترسيخ للتفريق بين الناس و كأن أصولهم ليست واحدة...

نحن جميعا من آدم و آدم من تراب


عندما تتوفر مقومات الحياة على أي بقعة من العالم , تكون هذه المنطقة منطقة جذب , و حب التملك و التنافس قد يؤدي لصراع حتى بين الأخوة , و بين أفراد القبيلة أو الأسرة الواحدة ... و التاريخ القديم و الحديث يدل على ذلك .... و دائما الأقوى يفرض شروطه و يحكم بما يريد ... و أحيانا يباد أهل البلاد الأصليين ... لا نذهب بعيدا ... كلنا نعرف ماذا حدث مع الهنود الحمر... الأستراليين .... و نحن في زمن نعتبر أنفسنا متحضرين ..فكيف إن تكلمنا عن أجداد أجدادنا....

و مصر الحبيبة و فلسطين الغالية و بلاد الرافدين العزيز ..... و بلادنا جميعا, كانت و مازالت بلاد خيرات و مناطق استقطاب و هذا ما دل عليه التاريخ و علوم الآثار...

لكن البشر جميعا من أب واحد و كلهم لآدم, فالحاكم و المحكوم كلهم من البشر من نسل آدم , العلاقات الأسرية و القبيلة تترابط و تلتقي في الجد رقم كذا و يرتبط الأفراد من خلال المصاهرة ....

و لكن دوما يكون لمناطق الاستقطاب سكان جدد ... السكان الجدد يريدون الاستقرار و يريدون الخيرات ... و عادة لا يمانع السكان الأصليين ذلك طالما لا يوجد أزى.... و لكن ليست السكان الجدد و لا الأصلين على قلب رجل واحد و يعتمد قبول السكان الجدد أو عدمه على أمور عدة .... و لكن لا يوجد ما يمنع أن يتمتع السكان الجدد بمكانة عالية و أن يسودوا في موطنهم الجديد إن تقبل الآخرين ذلك ..... أو ربما .....

بعد فترة معينة قد يصبح بعض السكان الجدد لهم شأن و سلطة  , و بعضهم يسيطر على أمور البلاد بطريقة أو بأخرى.... البعض يصل لمراتب رفيعة نتيجة علمه و خلقة و قديما نعرف قصة سيدنا يوسف و كيف بالرغم من أنه لم يكن يستند لا على قبيلة و لا خلافة و لكن كان لما آتاه الله من علم الفضل في بلوغه مركز مرموق في البلاد...

 و لكن ليس كل من وصل لمراتب مرموقة هو على علم و على خلق و إن كانت هذه القاعدة لما أستطاع فرعون الوصول للملك مع علمنا أنه أدعى أنه إله و صدقة الآخرين و أطاعوه سواء أكان بالإكراه أو بالترغيب , و لكن هذا ما حدث و لقد قال المولى عز و جل فيهم : {اسْلُكْ يَدَكَ فِي جَيْبِكَ تَخْرُجْ بَيْضَاء مِنْ غَيْرِ سُوءٍ وَاضْمُمْ إِلَيْكَ جَنَاحَكَ مِنَ الرَّهْبِ فَذَانِكَ بُرْهَانَانِ مِن رَّبِّكَ إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ وَمَلَئِهِ إِنَّهُمْ كَانُوا قَوْماً فَاسِقِينَ }القصص32


الأسرة المالكة عددها محدود و يتزوجون من بعضهم , لدرجة أن الأخ يتزوج من أخته, يعيشون عيشة مترفة   و يدعون أن دمهم مقدس و أنه مختلفون عن باقي الشعب .....  و لكن أن يكونوا مختلفين عن باقي الشعب فلهذا تفاسير عدة : 
الأول : أن يكون هؤلاء الملاك هم أصحاب البلاد الأصلين و أنهم أشتروا أو إستعاروا  شعب يخدمهم  .

الثاني : أن الشعب هم أصحاب البلاد الأصليين و أن هؤلاء الملوك قد قدموا من خارج البلاد و سكنوها لفترة معينة , و لم يختلطوا بالبشر , ثم تمكنوا من الحكم .

الثالث : أن هؤلاء الملوك قدموا للبلاد و فرضوا حكمهم على الشعب مباشرة مستخدمين القو أو الدهاء.

و على أي حال لابد من وجود حكام و محكومين , ناس أقوياء و ناس بسطاء .... بعض الحكام  تمتع بخلق و صفات حسنة ... و لكن ليس كل الحكام هم كذلك .... 

و قديما كان الملك يورث داخل الأسرة الواحدة , لذلك لم يكن من السهل الزواج من الأسر الحاكمة .... و لكن التنافس موجود .. لذلك فللحاكم أتباعة و قوتة و حاشية ... و إن تمكن شخص آخر من الوصول للحكم ... كان في الأغلب لابد من إستخدام القوة و المكيدة ... لم يكن وصولهم للملك بشكل ديمقراطي و لم يكن عندهم انتخابات و تصويت , من ينتصر يفرض سلطانة و من يعترض ... 

التاريخ يكتب و يعدل و يحرف .... هذه سنه البشر في الحياة الدنيا ... و هذا ما فعله أغلب الملوك و ليس كلهم .... و لكن لم يكن تدوينهم من فراغ .. و لكن و بعين واعية فاحصة يمكن إشتفاف بعض الحقائق من بين الخرافات ...

حادث غرق فرعون و جنوده كان عظيم و على حين غفلة , لقد مات فرعون و خيرة قواده و قوته الضاربة. و البلاد هي بلاد خيرات و ثروات .... لذلك فمن المستبعد أن تتمكن أحد الأسر من امتلاك أمور البلاد ببساطة. 

فرعون و جنودة قد ماتوا .......لذلك فمن المنطق أن من ورث البلاد هم الغالبية الباقية من الشعب, إنهم المستضعفون ( لقد أشارت الآيات لذلك).... لا ننسى أن فرعون موسى كان شخص ظالم و ليس هو فقط بل كان له العديد من الأتباع الفاسقين ( حسب وصف القرآن الكريم ) و لقد ماتوا جميعا.. أو على الأقل قادتهم ...

مع التنبيه لشيء هام أن لو كان من ورث البلاد بعد موت فرعون هم من خارج البلاد , فهذا يسمي احتلال و ليس ميراث . أما كلمة ميراث فهي لانتقال ملكية الشيء بدون حروب و لا قتال ...... و هذا ما حدث بالفعل فالمستضعفين لم يقاتلوا أحد , لقد وجدوا أنفسهم وسط ملك عظيم فورثوه دون قتال .

 ثم إن المنطق يقول , أنه من المستحيل أن يأتي ناس من خارج البلاد لا يعرفون حاجة عن البلاد ثم يرثون الزرع و الكنوز.... و أهل البلاد قاعدين يتفرجوا ... معلش هم راحوا فين 

أعتقد و بقوة أن فرعون موسى كان هو آخر واحد في الأسرة الثالثة عشر

دمتم بخير

----------


## ابن طيبة

*باارك الله فيك اخي الحبيب غريب الدار
و لكن احب ان اوضح مسالة واحدة حتي الان لا يعرف و لم يكتشف اي اثر و لم تشير اي جدارية او بردية الي كيفية احتلال الهكسوس لمصر فهل كانوا مستوطنين فيها ثم ال اليهم الحكم بعد تدهور حال ابناء البلد الاصليين الا يطلق علي ذلك ارثا
لي عودة انتظرني*

----------


## غريب الدار

الأخ بن طيبة
الله يبارك فيك و في جميع الأساتذة الأفاضل و على رأهم الأستاذ سيد ابراهيم و احمد المليجي

أخي العزيز

هناك فرق كبير بين لفظ ميراث و لفظ إحتلال 
و حتى لو كما تفضلت انه لربما كان الهكسوس يعيشون في مصر ( و أستبعد ذلك ) فما قاموا به يسملى إحتلال و ليس ميراث

و لم يكن الهكسوس مستضعفين في الأرض

و لقد غزى الهكسوس مصر في فترة ضعف حيث ان الثابت ان البلاد كان فيها اكثر من حاكم و اكثر من ملك 

و لقد كان ذلك ( على ما اعتقد) موت فرعون موسى المفاجأ , فمن ورث البلاد هم المستضعفين من أهل البلاد و الذين تملكوا مقاطعات عدة في البلاد , فقسمت البلاد بين عدة ملوك جدد (أصبح من المستضعفين)

و غزو الهكسوس ادى الى توحيد البلاد لمحاربتهم و كان ذلك بقيادة ملوك الوجة القبلي

أخي الفاضل

القرآن الكريم ألفاظة دقيقة و عندما تأتي في الآيات كلمة ميراث فهي ميراث و ليس غزو و لا إحتلال

ما زال في زهني الكثير و لكن إن شاء الله في القريب

دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

هل تسمحون لى بالمشاركة
بخصوص الهكسوس فقد أوردت فى مداخلة سابقة لى أنهم لم يدخلوا مصر كغزاة ولكن دخلوها كقبائل متفرقة ثم أستقروا فى مصر وقويت شوكتهم بضعف حكام مصر فأستولوا على الحكم. أعتقد أن القوم الأخرين هم أسرة جديدة بعد الأسرة الحاكمة لذا فقد رجح البعض أن موسى كان يعيش فى عصر الفرعون والد أخناتون ثم كان وزيراً لأخناتون ودللو على وجود وزير يحمل أسم رع موسى ولا أعرف هل هذا الرأى صحيح أم لا . دمتم بخير

----------


## ابن طيبة

*استاذنا الجليل سيد ابراهيم
هو موضوعك استاذنا فكيف تستأذن في بيتك
بارك الله لنا في تواضع سيادتكم الجم
نعم كان هناك وزير في عهد اخناتون يدعي رع موسي
فهل كان ذلك دليلا علي ان اخناتون هو فرعون الخروج
لنا عودة باذن الله*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*كلام فى الهكسوس*
سبق أن أوردت فى مشاركة سابقة الأتى :
- دخول الهكسوس جماعات متفرقة لمصر فى توقيت يوافق دخول اليهود لمصر قبلهم أو بعدهم بوقت قليل ( قبل تجمعهم بعد ذلك واستيلائهم على معظم الأراضي المصرية وقد أصبحوا أصحاب السلطان عام 1730 ق.م )ويمكن أن يكونوا دخلوا فى توقيت واحد للحصول على القوت والمؤن لحدوث جدب فى بلادهم . وقد جاء بموسوعة سليم حسن ج3 ص 269 – 270 ما يفيد بتواجد الهكسوس فى مصر عصر سونسرت الثاني يقدمون الولاء لأحد وزراء الفرعون ( ختوم حتب ) حيث كانو يقطنون فى الصحراء الشرقية وقد أطلق عليهم اسم العامود وأن رئيسهم يدعى أباشا ويحمل لقب حقا خاست . وتدل ملابسهم انهم ليسوا من اليهود الرحل وظن البعض أن هذه اللوحة تمثل دخول سيدنا ابراهيم وأسرته أو سيدنا يعقوب وأسرته وانا ارجح انهم من الهكسوس الذين كانوا يتسللون لمصر جماعات متفرقة ويعيشوا فيها قبل أستيلائهم على الحكم .
6- فترة استيلاء الهكسوس على مقاليد السلطة فى مصر وحتى طردهم 150 عام وتم طردهم على يد أحمس الأول عام 1580 ق.م وخرجوا ومعهم كثيراً من اليهود المتعاونين معهم.
7- يقال أن موسى ولد فى السنوات التى تلت طرد الهكسوس من مصر وهذا يفند القول بأن جميع اليهود خرجوا مع الهكسوس.
والأن مع نفس الموضوع :
لم يكن الهكسوس من جنس واحد وإنما كانوا من أجناس متعددة أختلطوا ببعضهم وكانوا يقطنون بلاد الشاو بين النهرين وأرجحت بعض المصادر أنهم كانوا من البدو ( أعراب وأرميون ) ويقال أن العنصر الأرامى كان هو الغالب . ونسب للدكتور طه حسين قوله أنهم كانوا من العرب البائدة وقيل أنهم كانوا من العماليق. 
قلنا فيما سبق إن غزوهم لمصر لم يكن بالمعنى العسكرى المعروف وإنما قصدوا مصر للعيش فيها بعد حدوث قحط فى بلادهمإلا أن جحافلهم كانت كبيرة العدد وقد أستغلوا فترات الضعف فى مصر وتفرق الأمراء فى تقوية شوكتهم والإستلاء على مصر وقد أيد هذا القول سليم حسن وجمال حمدان .
أما ماقيل عن أن الهكسوس هم بنوا إسرائيل فهذا قول مغلوط حيث أن بنى إسرائيل لم يدخلوا لمصر فى أعداد كبيرة وإنما كان من دخل منهم فى بادىء الأمر سيدنا يعقوب وأولاده وأحفاده وكانت عاداتهم وملابسهم مختلفة تماماً عن الهكسوس ولا يمنع هذا أن بنى إسرائيل خانوا الشعب المصرى وكانوا اليد المساعدة للهكسوس لذا طرد أكثرهم مع الهكسوس على يد أحمس عام  ومن بقى منهم تم أستغلالهم فى الأعمال الدنيا وأعتقد أن أستعباد اليهود فى مصر كان فى إسناد هذه الأعمال لهم فقط وليس أستعباد بالمعنى المعروف ( بيع وشراء )  ولا أعرف لماذا لم يشار اليهم فى أى من الكتابات المصرية القديمة وأنا غير مقتنع بأنهم كانوا أقل شأناً من أن يذكروا لأن أجدادنا من القدماء كانوا من الدقة فى ذكر كل شىء حتى أنهم ذكروا أعدائهم وقد ذكر الفرعون مرنبتاح أنتصاراته أو تأديبه لقبائل العبرانيين أو بنوا إسرائيل .
وقد سألت نفسى سؤال : هل كان مع الهكسوس فى هجراتهم الأخيرة لمصر صناع مهرة صنعوا لهم العجلات الحربية أم أستعانوا بغزو عسكرى منظم لمساعداتهم فى بسط نفوزهم على مصر خاصة أن المصريين بعد طرد الهكسوس أستعانوا بنظامهم العسكرى وعمموه ضمن النظام المصرى .
دمتم بخير جميعاً

----------


## سيد جعيتم

بمشيئة الله أعكف حالياً على تلخيص الموضوع . لننطلق مع بعضنا بعدها لنتائج .

----------


## ابن طيبة

*استاذنا الجليل سيد ابراهيم
ادعوا الله ان تقرا هذه  الخواطر قبل كتابة سيادتكم ملخص عن الموضوع

الخاطرة الاولي

قال تعالى  أَلَمْ تَرَ كَيْفَ فَعَلَ رَبُّكَ بِعَادٍ{6} إِرَمَ ذَاتِ الْعِمَادِ {7} الَّتِي لَمْ يُخْلَقْ مِثْلُهَا فِي الْبِلَادِ {8}وَثَمُودَ الَّذِينَ جَابُوا الصَّخْرَ بِالْوَادِ {9} وَفِرْعَوْنَ ذِي الْأَوْتَادِ {10}الَّذِينَ طَغَوْا فِي الْبِلَادِ {11} فَأَكْثَرُوا فِيهَا الْفَسَادَ {12} فَصَبَّ عَلَيْهِمْ رَبُّكَ سَوْطَ عَذَابٍ {13} إِنَّ رَبَّكَ لَبِالْمِرْصَادِ {14}) [سورة الفجر : الآيات من 6ـ 10] . و قال تعالى (كَذَّبَتْ قَبْلَهُمْ قَوْمُ نُوحٍ وَعَادٌ وَفِرْعَوْنُ ذُو الْأَوْتَادِ) (ص: 12).


السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه : هل كان " ذو الأوتاد " اسماً للفرعون أم صفة أطلقت عليه ؟ يرد في كتب التفسير القول إن " فرعون ذو الأوتاد " هو " فرعون صاحب الأبنية المحكمة و الملك الثابت[1] ، أو أنه " فرعون صاحب المباني العظيمة التي تشبه الجبال في الثبات " [2]أو أنه صاحب الجنود الأقوياء ، أو المباني المتينة ( الأهرامات ) ، ويقال إن فرعون كان يجعل لكل من يغضب عليه أربعة أوتاد يشد إليها يديه و رجليه و يعذبه " [3] . 


لكن ملاحظتنا على هذه التفسيرات أنها لا تنصب على فرعون محدد بذاته ، بل يمكن أن يوصف بها فراعنة كثر إذا تعلق الأمر بأصحاب الأبنية المحكمة و الملك الثابت ، أما الأهرام فتعود لملوك من الألف كثر إذا تعلق الأمر بأصحاب الأبنية المحكمة و الملك الثابت ، أما الأهرام فتعود لملوك من الألف الثالث ق. م . و ليس للرعامسة الذين توحي رواية التوراة أن الخروج حدث في زمنهم . و أما ما يورده بعض الباحثين أن ذلك تم بطريق التعذيب فيمكن نقضه بالعودة إلى قوله تعالى في القرآن الكريم على لسان فرعون حين آمن السحرة بموسى : (قَالَ آمَنْتُمْ لَهُ قَبْلَ أَنْ آذَنَ لَكُمْ إِنَّهُ لَكَبِيرُكُمُ الَّذِي عَلَّمَكُمُ السِّحْرَ فَلَأُقَطِّعَنَّ أَيْدِيَكُمْ وَأَرْجُلَكُمْ مِنْ خِلافٍ وَلَأُصَلِّبَنَّكُمْ فِي جُذُوعِ النَّخْلِ وَلَتَعْلَمُنَّ أَيُّنَا أَشَدُّ عَذَاباً وَأَبْقَى) (طـه:71) 


و هذا يعني أن فرعون ذا الأوتاد كان يصلب معارضيه في جذوع النخل بعد أن يقطع أيديهم و أرجلهم من خلاف و لا يشدهم بالأوتاد . 

و لقد ذهب المؤرخون العرب القدامى إلى إعطاء أسماء لفرعون موسى . فقال بعضهم إنه الوليد بن مصعب . و قال آخرون إن قابوس بن مصعب ، ولم يقل أحد إنه " ذو الأوتاد " مما يعني أنهم كانوا يجهلون هذا الاسم أو هذه الصفة . و قد أنفرد القرآن الكريم بإيرادها ، وأكدها مرتين . 

و طبيعي أنه إذا ورد ضمن أسماء ملوك مصر من يعني أسمه " ذو الأوتاد " أن يكون هذا الملك دون سواه هو فرعون موسى . ويكون هذا دليلاً إضافياً على إعجاز القرآن الكريم و كونه منزلاً، وكاشفاً إضافياً عن التزوير الذي مارسه كتبة التوراة المتداولة . 

و السؤال الآن : هل ورد في أسماء ملوك مصر اسم بمعنى " ذو الأوتاد ". 

و الجواب نعم : إنه اسم آخر ملوك الأُسرة الأولى ، والذي ورد في قائمة مانيتو بصيغة " بيينخيس " و هو قاعا. 

فهذا الاسم مؤلف من ثلاثة مقاطع هي بي و إن و خيو حيث السين إضافة يونانية ، و الضمة فوق الياء أصلها واو الجمع . 

فلنحاول قراءة هذه المقاطع على أساس اللغة المصرية القديمة . 

و بالعودة إلى الجهد الطيب و القيم للدكتور على فهمي خشيم في كتابة " آلهة مصر العربية " يتبين لنا أن بء في البداية تعني ذا أو ذو بالعربية . و أما النون في المصرية فتقابل اللام في العربية و هي جذر " أل " التعريف في العربية . فالمقطع بين ( بي . إن ) في اسم بيينخيس ) يعني " ذو أل " ويبقى المقطع خيو . ويقول الدكتور على فهمي خشيم لقد تطورت دلالة الجزر أخ في المصرية الذي يبدوا أنه يفيد أساساً الماء ، فكان يدل على النبات المائي ، ثم على البنت عامة ، و على الزهر ، كما دل على النجوم ( زهور السماء ) ، و بالتالي دل على الليل . و في كلها معنى الكثرة و الوفرة . و بذا تطورت دلالة الجذر ءخ لتعني الرفاهية و العز ، ثم المجد و الحكم و القوة و السلطان . و هذا ما نجده في الأكادية : " أخو : نبت " . " أخو : حام " مدافع . " أكو: عظيم " كبير . " خو " : مجيد . " أقو " : تاج . " أقو : ماء " و في العربية : أقا ـ أقاة : شجر . " أخيه " , آخيه " : وتــد ( يتخذ من الشجر و يفيد الربط و القوة ) . " أخو " " أخ " : حـاكم ســيد ( نائب الملك عند عرب النبط ، و الأمير عند عرب الهكسوس ) . 


و في مواضع أخرى ترد " خو " ( يد تمسك بسوط أو مدقة ) بمعنى يقوى ، يحكم , " خو " بمعنى الروح المتعالية . و " خأ " ( عمود ) بمعنى وخيه أو أخيـه ( وتد ) ش. 

و يقول د. خشيم إن المصرية " خء " تساوي بالضبط مقلوبها " ءخ " في معجم هذه اللغة ، بل حتى في كل ما شتق من اللفظين و هو كثير . و ترد الكلمة المصرية " خي " عند أمبير بمعنى مشيمة . وهي بذلك تفيد مثلها يعني الوتد الربط. 

و لقد استشرنا الزميل عبد الحكيم ذنون فيما يعنيه هذا المصدر نفسه ( خ ) في السومرية و الآشورية و الآرمية ، فأكد أنه حيثما ورد في الكتابات المساوية و الآرمية فإنه يعني " الربط " . 

و بهذا المفهوم فهو يعني " أخ " ـ حيث الآخ مرتبط بأخيه ـ مثلما يعني "وتد " حيث تربط به الخيمة أو الدابة ... إلخ . 

وواضح من هذه المعطيات أن المقطع " خيو " في اسم " بيينخيس " يمكن أن يترجم إلى " أوتاد " و يكون الاسم معنى "بيينخيس " في هذه الحالة هو " ذو الأوتاد " . و يكون صاحب هذا الاسم تحديداً هو فرعون موسى.

منقول عن بحث للاستاذ/ سيد مهدي بعنوان (فرعون موسي)

لنا عودة*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الصديق العزيز / ابن طيبة
حقيقى جهدك المبذول للوصول للحقيقة لا يمكن وصفه . سنحاول البحث عن معلومات لهذا الفرعون . فى أنتظار عودتك .

----------


## ابن طيبة

*استاذنا الجليل سيد ابراهيم
شاكر لسيادتكم ردكم الكريم ان هي الا محاولات للاقتراب من الحقيقة التي اتمني الا تكون مفاجاة للجميع

نستمر في سرد بعض الخواطر

الخاطرة الثانية

في جريدة الأهرام (10/6/95م)..كتب الدكتور مصطفى محمود مقالا ..مما جاء فيه:
}كتاب قدماء المصريين أول الموحدين للدكتور نديم السيار.. كتاب يسد فجوة في الثقافة الموجودة .. ويجيب عن الخطأ الشائع الذي روجته اليهودية بأن الحضارة المصرية القديمة كانت حضارة وثنية .. تعبد الأصنام والآلهة المتعددة ولا تعرف التوحيد .. وأن النبي موسى هو أول من دعا للتوحيد بين المصرين الوثنين .. وأن فرعون الخروج هو رمسيس الملك المصرى الوثنى.
والكتاب يثبت بالدليل القاطع :
*أن فرعون الخروج .. لم يكن رمسيس ولا منفتاح و لم يكن مصريا بالمرة .. وإنما كان سادس ملوك الهكسوس .
*وأن الأنبياء ( إبراهيم وإسماعيل ويعقوب ويوسف ) كلهم نزلوا مصر في عصر الهكسوس ..وكانت دعوتهم إلى( التوحيد ) إلى هؤلاء الهكسوس الوثنين .. وليس إلى المصريين .
*وأن الحضارة المصرية الموحدة .. كانت نبع الحكمة الذي استقى منه إبراهيم أبو الأنبياء وأبناؤه .. الديانة الإدريسية (الحنيفة) الصافية .. فقد درس إبراهيم وهو في مصر أصول الحضارة المصرية.. وقرأ صحف النبي إدريس .. ولم تنزل عليه الرسالة إلا بعد ذلك وهو في الخامسة والثمانين .
* وقد دخل ( التوحيد ) مصر على يد النبى إدريس .. قبل أن يدخل الجزيرة العربية على يد النبي الخاتم محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام بخمسة آلاف سنة.
* وما أسماء الآلهة ( آمون ورع وبتاح وأنوبيس ).. إلا أسماء لشخوص             ( ملائكة ) .. ولكائنات من الملأ الأعلى .. وكلهم يدين بالخضوع لرب واحد لا إله إلا هو.. الخ الخ. . . . .
والكتاب دعوة إلى كل  مثقف للقراءة .. والتفكير ..

لنا عودة مع الخاطرة الثالثة*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

صديقى العزيز / ابن طيبة
هذا منحى جديد فى الموضوع وهذا يعنى أن سيدنا إبراهيم  وأولاده حتى سيدنا يوسف كانوا فى عهد الهكسوس وإن كنت أعتقد أن سيدنا إبراهيم عليه وعلى نبينا افضل صلاة وسلام كان قبل عصر الهكسوس أما سيدنا يوسف فمن الجائز أن يكون نزل مصر وأستقدم والديه وأخوته فى عصرهم كما قال الكثيرين . النقطة الهامة ايضاً عدم وجود ما يشير للأنبياء ولخروج اليهود وغرق الفرعون فى الأثار مع اقتناعى بالسبب الذى يسوقه البعض من أن عدم ذكر اليهود بالذات لأنهم اتفه من أن يذكروا فقد ذكرت الكتابات العيرغليفية موضوعات صغيرة جداً من باب الدقة والأمانة . فهل ياترى فعلاً لم يكن موسى وفرعونه فى مصر ؟ وهل أطلق لقب الفرعون على ملوك وخكام بلاد أخرى ؟ عموماً ما زلنا معك نرتشف من دراساتك التى تعبت انت فيها كثيراً وتعطينا اياها عن طيب خاطر بسهولة ويسر . غموماً كانت لى مداخلة عن الهكسوس وسأحاول العثور على معلومات اخرى عنهم . اشكرك دائماً صديقى العزيز ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

( منقول )
                                    الهكسوس ( حقاو خاسوت ) : 

لم تعبر تسمية الهكسوس في أصلها عن شعب معين بقدر ما عبرت عن صفة لمجموعة من الحكام أطلق المصريون عليهم اسم " حقاو خاسوت " بمعنى حكام البراري .

و حور بعض مؤرخي الإغريق و المتأغرقين هذه التسمية الى " الهكسوس " التي ترجمها مانيتون بمعنى " ملوك الرعاة " ، ثم ترجمها يوسيفوس اليهودي بمعنى " الأسرى الرعاة" ، ووصل بينهم و بين العبرانيين كفئة تابعة لهم ، وافترض أن النبي يوسف " عليه السلام " دخل مصر في عصرهم ، وأنهم – أي العبرانيين – خرجوا معهم بعد جلائهم عن مصر .

و مرة أخرى لم يعبر المصريون باسم " حقاو خاسوت " ( ومترادفات أخرى مثل عامو ) عن قومية معينة بقدر ما عبروا به عن صفات البربرية و الأجنبية و القبلية بوجه عام . 

والواقع أن الأصل الجنسي للهكسوس لا زال مشكلة تنتظر الحل النهائي ، والرأي المقبول نسبيا فيها هو أن هجرة الهكسوس الى مصر كانت ذات صلة بتحركات شعبوية كبيرة هاجرت تباعا من سهول أواسط آسيا ، تحت ظروف طبيعية أو بشرية لا نعرفها ، منذ أوائل الألف الثاني ق.م ، ثم تدفقت على فترات متقطعة طويلة الى شرق أوربا من ناحية، والى الأناضول وأراضي الهلال الخصيب من ناحية أخرى .

واختلفت وسائل تحركاتهم ونتائج هجراتها من عهد الى عهد ، ومن أرض الى أرض ، مهما اختلفت الأسماء التي عرفها التاريخ بها باختلاف الظروف التي ظهرت على مسرح الحوادث فيها ، وقد اختلفت الأسماء التي التي عبر أهلها عن أنفسهم ، أو عبر عنهم بها أهل البلاد التي دخلوها . 

و هكذا عرفهم بعض المؤرخين باسم عام : وهو الآريين أو الهندو آريين و عرفتهم مصادر بلاد النهرين باسم الكاسيين أو الكاشيين ، وعرفتهم مصادر آسيا الصغرى باسم الخاتيين و الحيثيين ، وعرفتهم شواطئ الفرات العليا و المناطق السورية الشمالية الشرقية باسم الحوريين أو الخوريين ، و أسمتهم بعض المصادر الإغريقية اسم الآخيين ، وعرفتهم المصدر المصرية باسم حقاو خاسوت الذي تحرف الى هكسوس .

وكانت عادة الهكسوس أن يؤلفوا في بداية أمورهم إمارات منفصلة ، تلحق بعواصمها معسكرات كبيرة تحيطها سياجات و أسوار لبنية سميكة مرتفعة ، ويخف بها خندق عميق، وكانوا فيما يقال يضحون بجحش في حفل بناء سور المدينة ، و يدفنون تحت السور طفلاً ، و يدفنون خيولهم في مدافن خاصة أو يدفنونها مع أصحابها تنويها باعتزازهم بها . 

وقد احتفظت بعض الآثار من أسمائهم ذات الصبغة السامية باسم عبد و ما تحتمل قراءته يعقوب هر و عنات هر ، وهو ما أوحى إلى بعض الباحثين الحديثين باحتمال وجود طائفة عبرية بينهم ولكن هذه الأسماء أسماء أمورية تسبق عصر الأسماء العبرية بكثير و إن تسموا فيما بعد بأمثالها . 

ويرجح أن أهم عدد الحرب الجديدة التي أعانت الهكسوس الغزاة هي الدروع التي أكسبتهم مناعة و ثقة ، و الأقواس المركبة الكبيرة المصنوعة من ( طبقات ) الخشب و من القرون و من أوتار شديدة ، وأخيرا عربات الحرب بخيولها والتي استخدمها فيها بعد أحمس الأول و طرد الهكسوس من مصر و أسس الدولة الحديثة أو الإمبراطوية ابتداء من الأسرة الثامنة عشرة . وارتبط بأذواق الهكسوس شيوع أنواع متواضعة من المشابك و الحلي ، و زخارف العجلان و الأختام ، و زخارف الفخار الملون و المشكل على هيئة الطير ، و ظهور وحدة جديدة للموازين و المقييس ، فضلا عما ارتبط بوجودهم من انتشار الخيول و عربات الحرب و الدروع و السيوف المقوسة و الأقواس المركبة .

وعلى نحو ما عجز الهكسوس عن إضافة شيء جديد إلى الحياة الفنية ، وعجزوا كذلك عن تبديل تقاليد مصر الروحية و اللغوية و الدينية ، فظلت كما هي ، وحدث على العكس أن تأثروا هم بها و تطبعوا بها ، و إن لم يمنع هذا من الإعتراف بأنهم جعلوا جنسهم يمثل الطبقة العليا أو جزءا منها على أقل تقدير .

[الصديق الفاضل / ابن طيبة
اسئلة أخرى 
يقول البعض الفراعنة أصولهم عربية خيث قالوا أن الفراعنة بمصر من ولد دان بن فهلوج بن أمراز بن أشود بن سام بن نوح  بن نوح وأنهم من العماليق ومنهم منهم الريان بن الوليد ، ويقال : الوليد بن الريان ، و هو الملك فى عهد يوسف ، و الوليد بن مصعب الذى كان فى عهد موسى كما أطلقوا على فرعون اخر لقب سنان بن علوان.
وقال الطبرى أن الفراعنة ساميون (ولد لسام عابر و عليم و أشوذ و أرفخشد و لاوذ و إرم و كان مقامه بمكة و من ولد أرفشخد الأنبياء و خيار الناس و العرب كلها و الفراعنة بمصر) وقال البعض ؟اما المصريون القدماء فهم اولاد مصرايم بن حام بن نوح
وكان من ابناء مصرايم قفطبيوم باني مدينه قفط بصعيد مصر وينتسب الاقباط الي قفطبيوم
وهنا السؤال هل الأسماء العربية التى ذكرت للفراعين نتيجة لترجمة الحروف الفرعونية حسابياً للحروف العربية؟ أم أن الهكسوس هم اصلاً من العرب وأن أسماء ملوكهم عربية والأسماء المذكرة كانت لملوك من الهكسوس .
اغلم اننى متهجل بطبعى ولكنى استغل سعت صدرك . دمت بخير

----------


## ابن طيبة

*استاذنا الجليل سيد ابراهيم
بارك الله لنا في سيادتكم و في تواضعكم الجم
نعم ها نحن ننحوا منحي جديد في موضوعنا و لكنه منحي يفسر لنا غياب قصة سيدنا موسي عن النصوص و الجداريات و البرديات المصرية رغم ما ذكرته سيادتكم من ان هناك بعض الحوادث التافهة التي اهتمت بها النصوص المصرية نعم استاذنا و لا اريد ان اقابل بهجوم من الاخوة الافاضل فارجوا حلمهم و الانتظار معي حتي النهاية و ادعوا الجميع الا يلتفت الا الرواية التوراتية للاعتماد عليه و لكن ليكن مرجعنا القران الكريم و السنة المطهرة و الوثائق التاريخية و من يريد ان يرجع للتوراة كسند له في بناء هذه النظرية او تلك فليرجع الي ما ذكرته في الفصل الاول من كتابي فرعون موسي بين الحقيقة و الخيال و الذي اوردته في صفحات سابقة في ذات موضوع استاذنا سيد ابراهيم
و هنا اعود و اقول استاذي انني في حيرة من امري يعلم الله مداها فانا بين شقي رحي اولاهما تفيد بان القصة قد دارت فصولها في زمن الاحتلال الهكسوسي لمصر و لكن هذه النظرية انا نفسي اقاومها في راسي لوجود بعد النقاط الغامضة رغم ما فيها من وجاهة و ثبات اما الاخري فهي ان القصة برمتها لم تحدث في مصر و انما في الجزء الجنوبي الغربي من المملكة السعودية الان و خاصة في جيزان جنوبي مكة و المدينة و هذه القصة فيها من الوجاهة ما فيها فارجوا من سيادتكم ان تعينوني علي ترجيح احدي الكفتين و لن يكون ذلك الا اذا تجردنا من كل مشاعرنا و نظرنا الي الموضوع نظرة بحثية بحتة علنا نهتدي الي الحقيقة

كما ارجو من الاخوة الافاضل ان يتحلوا بصبرهم لان الموضوع فيه من المفاجاة ما فيه و فيه من تغيير للتاريخ ما فيه و اود ان اوضح لاخواني الافاضل ان هناك نقل لاجزاء كبيرة جدا من بعض المواضيع بالنت و كذلك بعض الابحاث و المقالات

لنبدا علي بركة الله

و تعليقاتي الشخصية سوف اوردها باللون الاحمر

لنبدا بموضوع  في ضوء القران فرعون موسي هكسوسيا و ليس مصريا للاخ احمد شريف طنطاوي


أعتقد أن هذا البحث سيكون جديدا لسببين :
1- لأنه يحاول أيجاد رابطة بين التاريخ الأنسانى و القرآن الكريم
2- سيعرف القارئ المتصفح بجزء من التاريخ المصرى القديم تم الأشارة إليه فى القرآن الكريم

أعتقد الكثير من الباحثين ان قدوم بنى اسرائيل لمصر تم فى عهد أحتلال الهكسوس لمصر ( 1670 - 1570 ق م ) و ان أحداث النبى موسى و فرعون تمت فى عهد الأسرة المصرية الفرعونية الثامنة عشر ( 1570-1304 ق م ) أو التاسعة عشر ( 1304 -1995 ق م ) و شاع عند قاعدة عريضة ان فرعون موسى هو رمسيس الثانى ( 1290 - 1223 ق م ) أعظم فراعنة الأسرة المصرية الثامنة عشر و فرعون الخروج هو أبنه مرينبتاح ( 1223 -1211 ق م )
أما فى ضوء وصف القرآن الكريم لذلك الفرعون الجبار و قومه و مصر فى عهده فنجد وصف الله له يقودنا الى أنه لم يكن أبدا من المصريين و أنما من الهكسوس الذين أحتلوا مصر كما سنرى ..... و الله أعلم :
بنى أسرائيل فى مصر
و ردت قصة دخول بنى أسرائيل مصر و قصة النبى موسى و فرعون بالتفصيل فى أسفار موسى من العهد القديم ( التوراة ) و نجد فيها أن نسب النبى موسى هو موسى بن عمرام بن قهات بن السبط لاوي بن النبى يعقوب عليه السلام و والدته هى يوكابد بنت السبط لاوي بن النبى يعقوب عليه السلام فأذا كان السبط لاوي قد جاء لمصر مع بنى أسرائيل بدعوة من أخيه النبى يوسف فى عهد الأحتلال الهكسوسى لمصر و أصبح حفيده هو النبى موسى فمن الأصوب ان يكون خروج موسى ببنى أسرائيل كان خلال عهد الهكسوس ذاته الذى دام 150 عاما حيث يكون الفارق الزمنى بين النبى موسى و جده السبط لاوى فى حدود المعقول أما الغير مقبول ان يمتد الفارق الزمنى بينهما لمئات السنين كى يتم الخروج فى عهد الدولة الفرعونية الحديثة

و قبل البدء نطرح بعض التسأولات التى قد تحير بعض الباحثين :
1-لماذا صمتت الآثار المصرية تماما عن أى ذكر لأحداث النبى موسى و فرعون برغم تسجيلها لأدق تفاصيل الحياة اليومية المصرية ؟
و الرد على ذلك
لأن تلك الأحداث لم تحدث أساسا فى عهد الفراعنة المصريين بل تمت أيام أحتلال الهكسوس للوجه البحري ( شمال مصر ) الذين لم يكونوا كالمصريين فى الأهتمام بتسجيل تاريخهم على المعابد و الأحجار

2 - هل لم يسجل الفراعنة المصريين أحداث النبى موسى لأنهم لم يسجلوا الا ما يمجدهم و تجاهلوا ما يمس عظمتهم ؟
و الرد على ذلك
هذه معلومة غير صحيحة فقد وصلت الينا بردية ( ليدن ) من الأسرة التاسعة تصف حالة الفوضى التى عمت مصر خلال عصر الأنتقال الأول ( 2263-2052 ق م )
و عندنا لوحة كارنارفون التى تسرد قصة أضطهاد و أذلال الهكسوس للمصريين
و نقش عن الفرعون رمسيس الثانى نفسه قائلا عن معركة اليوم الثانى خلال معركة قادش : لم يكن معى قائد أو ضابط مركبة و لا حامل درع . تركنى مشاتى و فرسانى فريسة امام العدو و لم يثبت و احد منهم

3 - اذا كان الهكسوس آسيويون و ليسوا مصريون فكيف يطلق القرآن الكريم على ملكهم فرعونا ؟
و الرد على ذلك
ان ملوك الهكسوس تشبهوا بفراعنة مصر فأتخذوا الألقاب و الأسماء الفرعونية بجانب أسماؤهم الآسيوية فمثلا الملك يعقوب - هر تسمى ( مر-وسر-رع ) . و الملك خامودي تسمى ( عا - سح - رع ) و الملك خيان تسمى ( سا - أوسر-ان – رع ) و تلقب بالآله الطيب و أبن الشمس جريا على عادة الفراعنة (احب ان اوضح هنا رايي الشخصي فكلمة فرعون الواردة في القران هي اسم علم و ليست لقبا لملوك مصر القديمة او غيرهم فمن المؤكد ان فرعون هو اسم واحد من ملوك الهكسوس - و لنعلم ان كلمة فرعون ليست لقبا يطلق علي اي من ملوك مصر القديمة و من يري غير ذلك فليقارعنا الحجة بالحجة )
و برغم أسقاط الضمير المصري القديم لعهد الهكسوس و تجاهل ملوكهم فى ثبت الكرنك و ثبت أبيدوس و ثبت سقارة الا أننا نجد بردية تورين تصنفهم ضمن حكام مصر كذلك نص الانساب الخاص بالكاهن عنخف -ان - سخمت كاهن بتاح ( 750 ق م ) المحفوظ حاليا فى متحف برلين

و فيما يلى نسترشد بآيات القرآن الكريم فى بحثنا عن فرعون موسى …

أولا : حالــة مــصــر فــى عــهــد فــرعــون مــوســى
قال الله تعالى :
ان فرعون علا فى الأرض و جعل أهلها شيعا يستضعف طائفة منهم يذبح أبناءهم و يستحى نساءهم انه كان من المفسدين .

ان انقسام مصر شيعا و أستضعاف طوائف من أهلها لا ينطبق على حالة مصر فى عهد أيا من فراعنة الأسرة الثامنة عشر أو التاسعة عشر التى وصلت مصر فيهما لقمة عظمتها الحربية و الحضارية لكننا نجده ينطبق على عهد ملوك الهكسوس و من ذلك يذكر التاريخ :
- يقول الكاهن المصري مانيتون ( 280 ق م ) :
فى عهد الفرعون توتيمايوس ( و هو المرجح ان يكون ديدي مس الأول ) و دون أن نتوقع ذلك جاءنا غزاة من جهة الشرق من أصل مجهول . ساروا تملؤهم الثقة ف النصر على بلادنا و بعد أن تغلبوا على حكام البلاد حرقوا مدننا و هدموا معابد الآلهة و عاملوا الأهالى بعداء قاس فذبحوا البعض و أخذوا نساء و أطفال البعض ليكونوا أماءا و عبيدا لهم

- نقشت الملكة حتشبسوت ( 1490-1469 ق م ) على معبدها فى بنى حسن :
لقد اقمت ما كان قد تداعى و ما كان قد تهدم فى الوقت الذى كان الآسيويون يحكمون فى أواريس و كانوا بجحافلهم يعيثون بين الناس فسادا محطمين ما كان قائما

- و يصف الفرعون كامس حالة مصر فى عهد الهكسوس قائلا :
ان هذا الذى يشاركنى فى الأرض يجعلنى لا أستطيع الوصول الى منف و هى من أرض مصر و الناس فى تعب لأنهم جميعا فى خدمة الآسيويون سأحاربه و سأبقر بطنه لأن رغبتى هى أن أخلص مصر و أسحق الأسيويين

ثانيا : العــنــف و الــقــســوة من طــبـع قــوم فـــرعـــون
قال الله تعالى :
و اذ نجيناكم من آل فرعون يسومونكم سوء العذاب يذبحون أبناءكم و يستحون نساءكم و فى ذلكم بلاء من ربكم عظيم

وصف العنف و القسوة لا نجده يطابق الشخصية المصرية القديمة فنحن لا نجد نقشا واحدا يصور أى سوط ينهال على عامل مثلا بينما تصور النقوش الآشورية سنة 700 ق م العمال و هم يئنون تحت سياط المشرفين .
كذلك حرصا على قيمة الأنسان فى الفكر المصري فأننا لا نجد الجيش المصري يقيم المذابح لاهل البلاد المهزومة أمامه كما كانت سمة ذلك العصر ( قارن مثلا مذابح اليهود لمدن أريحا و عاي كما جاءت فى سفر يشوع فى العهد القديم )
كذلك لم يقدم المصريين القرابين البشرية للآلهة كحضارة الآزتك المكسيكية مثلا
و لدينا قطعة من الأدب الرفيع ترجع للأسرة القديمة تصور قيمة حياة الأنسان فى الفكر المصرى و هى بردية وستكار التى تحكى أن الأمير حر- ددف يروى لوالده الفرعون خوفو عن الساحر ديدي الذى يمثل امام الفرعون و يستعرض قدرته على أعادة الرؤوس المقطوعة لأجسامها فيأمر الفرعون بأحضار بعض المساجين المحكوم عليهم بالعدام ليجرى عليهم تجاربه فيلتمس منه الساحر أن يجرى تجاربه على الحيوان لا الأنسان فيتراجع الفرعون و يأمر بأجراء التجارب على الأوز و الثيران

ثالثا : تـدمــيــر آثـــار فــرعـــون و قــومــه
قال الله تعالى :
و دمرنا ما كان يصنع فرعون و قومه و ما كانوا يعرشون .

و طبعا تدمير ما صنع فرعون و قومه لا نجده أبدا ينطبق على ما صنع فراعنة الدولة الحديثة بل العكس تماما فأن ما صنعوا قهر الأزمان و تخطى العصور و من ذلك :
معبد الدير البحري - معبد الكرنك - معبد الأقصر - معبد أبيدوس - مدينة هابو
أما ما صنع الهكسوس فقد حق عليه الدمار الا من بعض التوافه الهينات اذا ما قورن بصنائع المصريين القدماء

رابعا : ضـــيــاع مــلــك آل فــرعــون
قال الله تعالى :
كم تركوا من جنات و عيون . و زروع و مقام كريم . و نعمة كانوا فيها فاكهين . كذلك و أورثناها قوما آخرين . فما بكت عليهم السماء و الأرض و ما كانوا منظرين

و طبعا الآية الكريمة لا تنطبق على مصر فى عهد الدولة الحديثة بل العكس تماما فقد وصلت مصر الى قمة مجدها على أيدى الفراعنة المحاربين العظماء مثل :
أحمس الأول ( 1570-1546 ق م )
تحوتمس الثالث ( 1490-1436 ق م )
حور محب ( 1334 - 1304 ق م )
سيتى الأول ( 1303 -1290 ق م )
رمسيس الثانى ( 1290 -1223 ق م )
فلم يرثهم قوما آخرون بل هم الذين ورثوا أعدائهم و أولهم الهكسوس أما السماء و الأرض فما بكت عليهم و لكن بكت على أعدائهم
اما الهكسوس فأنطبقت عليهم الآية تماما فجاءت نهايتهم على أيدى آخر ملوك الأسرة السابعة عشر الطيبية كامس ثم أخيه أحمس فقد بدأ الفرعون كامس حرب التحرير بأنتصاره على الهكسوس فى مدينة نفروسي و تقدم نحو أطفيح حيث واصل الفرعون أحمس جهاد أخيه فأستولى على أواريس عاصمة الهكسوس و طاردهم الى حصن شاروهين فى غزة حيث حاصرهم ثلاث سنوات ثم جاءت حروب الفرعون تحوتمس الثالث فقطعت دابرهم و محتهم تماما من صفحات التاريخ

خامسا : وصــف الــقـرآن الــكريــم لـفرعــون مــوسى
1-يدعى الألوهية وحده
قال الله تعالى :
و قال فرعون يا أيها الملأ ما علمت لكم من آله غيرى

لا ينطبق هذا الوصف على أى فرعون مصرى أيا كان فى طول التاريخ الفرعونى و عرضه . فلم يحدث أبدا أن أنكر فرعونا مصريا جميع الآلهة داعيا لنفسه فقط !
ان وضع الفرعون المصرى فى مصاف الآلهة أمرا لا ننكره لكنه كان مؤلها بصفته ظل الآلهة على الأرض معترفا بقدرتهم و ألوهيتهم و غالبا ما أتخذ الفراعنة أسماءا
ينتسبون بها للآلهة آمون و رع و تحوت مثل :
أمنحتب أى آمون حتب - بمعنى رضا الآله آمون
تحوتمس أى تحوت مس - بمعنى الآله تحوت ولده
رمسيس أى رع مس سو - بمعنى الآله رع يلد أبنا
و كان لكل فرعون من فراعنة الدولة الحديثة أسما ملكيا يعلن فيه خضوعه للآله رع و على سبيل المثال :
تحوتمس الثالث تسمى من - خبر- رع
رمسيس الثانى تسمى أوسر - ماعت – رع

2-يسيطر عليه هاجس الخروج من مصر
قال الله تعالى :
قال فرعون آمنتم به قبل أن أذن لكم . ان هذا لمكر مكرتموه فى المدينة لتخرجوا منها أهلها
قالوا ان هذان لساحران يريدان ان يخرجاكم من أرضكم بسحرهما

ان تصور فرعون موسى أن ما فعله النبى موسى من معجزات كان سحرا كى يخرج أهل المدينة من الأرض و تصوره ان ايمان السحرة به كان مكرا لأخراج أهل المدينة من الأرض يوحى بسيطرة هاجس الخروج من مصر على باله و هذا طبعا لن يخطر على بال الفرعون المصرى بل الهكسوسى الذى يعلم أنه يغتصب الأرض و يستضعف الشعب و يناصبه العداء فراعنة الأسرة السابعة عشر الطيبية كى يخرجوه من أرض مصر

*

*لنا عودة*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

صديقى العزيز / ابن طيبة
لا أعرف كيف أوفيك حقك . ننتظر جميعاً .اشكرك وأدعوا الله لك بكل خير

----------


## ابن طيبة

*استاذنا الجليل سيد ابراهيم
الشكر الجزيل لكم فانتم من اثرتموه و انتم من اصررتم علي المواصلة حتي تجلوا الحقيقة شاكر لسيادتكم المتابعة الدؤب

و نستمر في اثبات ان فرعون المخاطب في الايات الكريمة لم يكن ابدا ملكا مصريا


- أنظر إلى قول الله : 
وَقَالَ مُوسَى إِنِّي عُذْتُ بِرَبِّي وَرَبِّكُم مِّن كُلِّ مُتَكَبِّرٍ لَّا يُؤْمِنُ بِيَوْمِ الْحِسَابِ 
و قول الله على لسان مؤمن آل فرعون : 
يَا قَوْمِ إِنَّمَا هَذِهِ الْحَيَاةُ الدُّنْيَا مَتَاعٌ وَإِنَّ الْآخِرَةَ هِيَ دَارُ الْقَرَارِ 
و التعليق : 
هذا يشير إلى أن فرعون مصر المخاطب هنا لــيــس مــصــريـا 
لأن المصريين القدماء أعتقدوا فعلا فى يوم الحساب و البعث و الحياة الآخرة .... 
و كانت معتقداتهم أن الميت سيحاسب على أعماله أمام أوزيريس حيث يتم وزن قلبه ف كفة الميزان الذى فى كفته الأخرى ريشة الحق . و لهذا أهتم المصريون القدماء جميعا بتحنيط الموتى لأعتقادهم بأن الروح ستعود لهذا الجثمان عند البعث . 

- أنظر إلى قول الله عن لسان مؤمن آل فرعون : 
وَقَالَ الَّذِي آمَنَ يَا قَوْمِ إِنِّي أَخَافُ عَلَيْكُم مِّثْلَ يَوْمِ الْأَحْزَابِ . مِثْلَ دَأْبِ قَوْمِ نُوحٍ وَعَادٍ وَثَمُودَ وَالَّذِينَ مِن بَعْدِهِمْ 
و التعليق : 
هذا يشير إلى أن فرعون مصر المخاطب هنا لــيــس مــصــريـا 
إن مؤمن آل فرعون يخاطب قــومـــه و يحذرهم من مصير ( عاد ) و ( ثمود ) ! 
إن مؤمن آل فرعون يحذر قومه من مصير أمم ســـامــية !! 
ما نجده قد لا أجد له تبريرا سوى أنه عندما أراد مؤمن آل فرعون تحذير قومه من الهكسوس الرعاة الساميين المنحدرين من منطقة الهلال الخصيب و بادية الشام من مصير الهالكين ضرب لهم أمثلة من مصير أمم سامية مثلهم يعرفونها و يعرفون مصيرها 
إن عــاد و ثـــمود تلك الأسماء الــسامــية لم يكونا أبدا أسماء ذات بال أو معنى عند قدماء المصريين ! 

- أنظر إلى قول الله عن لسان مؤمن آل فرعون : 
وَلَقَدْ جَاءكُمْ يُوسُفُ مِن قَبْلُ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَمَا زِلْتُمْ فِي شَكٍّ مِّمَّا جَاءكُم بِهِ حَتَّى إِذَا هَلَكَ قُلْتُمْ لَن يَبْعَثَ اللَّهُ مِن بَعْدِهِ رَسُولًا 
و التعليق : 
هذا يشير إلى أن فرعون مصر المخاطب هنا لــيــس مــصــريـا 
إن مؤمن آل فرعون يخاطب قــومـــه و يذكرهم بالنـبـى يـوســف 
حتى الآن يعتقد الكثير من الباحثين ان قدوم بنى اسرائيل بدعوة من النبى يوسف لمصر قد تم فى عهد أحتلال الهكسوس لمصر ( 1670 - 1570 ق م ) .و النبى موسى كما جاء عنه فى العهد القديم هو موسى بن عمرام بن قهات بن السبط لاوي ( أخ النبى يوسف ) بن النبى يعقوب عليه السلام . فإذا كان السبط لاوي قد جاء لمصر فى عهد الهكسوس و . أصبح حفيده هو النبى موسى فمن الأصوب ان يكون خروج موسى ببنى أسرائيل كان خلال عهد الهكسوس ذاته الذى دام 150 عاما حيث يكون الفارق الزمنى بين النبى موسى و جده السبط لاوى فى حدود المعقول 
كما أن النبى يوسف كان ساميا و لم يكن نيبا أو رسولا للمصريين بل كان أمينا على خزائن الأرض ( أى وزيرا للمالية و التموين بلغة عصرنا ) 

- أنظر إلى قول الله عن لسان مؤمن آل فرعون : 
وَقَالَ رَجُلٌ مُّؤْمِنٌ مِّنْ آلِ فِرْعَوْنَ يَكْتُمُ إِيمَانَهُ أَتَقْتُلُونَ رَجُلًا أَن يَقُولَ رَبِّيَ الـــلّـــَهُ . 
هذا يشير إلى أن فرعون مصر المخاطب هنا لــيــس مــصــريـا 
إن مؤمن آل فرعون يخاطب قــومـــه و يذكرهم بالـــلـــه . 
المصريون القدماء لم يعرفوا ( الله ) أو حتى كلمة أسمها ( الله ) !! . الله الذى نعرفه و يعرفه أنبياء الله و موسى و مؤمن آل فرعون . لقد أعتقد المصريون القدماء فى حشدا من الآلهة و كان لكل أقليم ألهه أو آلهته ( سخمت – بتاح – سوكر - ...ألخ ) و على قمة الآلهة ( آمون ) الذى على شكل أنسان و ( رع ) . و حتى عندما نادى الفرعون المصرى أخناتون بالتوحيد نادى بالآله الواحد ( آتون ) و رمز له بقرص الشمس الذى تنتهى أشعته بأيدى بشرية (خلت كل النصوص المصرية من لفظة الجلالة الله و ان كان هناك لفظ بديل متداول هو الاله الواحد كما نجده في متون الاهرامات و كتاب الموتي اما لفظة الله فبالفعل لم تكن متواجدة )
و انا هنا لا اذهب الي ما ذهب اليه اخونا الباحث في موضوعه في كثير من النقاط التي سوف الخصها في النهاية

لنا عودة*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*من هم الهكسوس
و اسمحوا لي ان اقتبس هنا بعض ما جاء في مداخلات استاذنا سيد ابراهيم السابقة و ادراج بعض المعلومات التي قد تكون جديدة

من هم الهكسوس

من هم الهكسوس ؟

هم اقوام من البدو 

ولم يكونوا من جنس واحد بل كانوا خليطا من قبائل متعدده

تدكر الموسوعه المصريه (( و لاشك ان الهكسوس لم يكونوا خليطا واحدا ))
موسوعه لانجر (( كان الهكسوس جنسا خليطا ))

ولقد بحث الدكتور سليم حسن في امر الهكسوس و المستخلص من بحثه انهم ليسوا من جنس واحدبل جماعات متنوعه ممن كان يقطن في بلاد الشاو وبين النهرين

ممن كان يتكون الهكسوس ؟

كان منهم الاعراب ؟
كان منهم الاراميون ؟

الاعراب :

يدكر المؤرخ عزه دروزه ( ويقول البعض ان الهكسوس اعراب )
د.طه حسين : انهم كانوا ممن يسميهم القدماء العرب البائده
د. احمد شلبي : الهكسوس هم قوم من الاعراب الدين دكرهم القران الكريم بقوله ( الاعراب اشد كفرا و نفاقا )


كان منهم الاراميون ؟

يدكر عزه دروزه : يتفق معظم الباحثين علي ان العنصر الغالب في الهكسوس هو العنصر الارامي
وقد افرد جورجي زيدان فصلا خاصا من كتابه تاريخ العرب قبل الاسلام ل الهكسوس مع ترجيحه بانهم من الاراميين
و يؤكد هدا الباحث العراقي عبد الفتاح الزهيري ويقول الهكسوس قبائل ساميه من الارامين

ايا كان الامر فقد كان الهكسوس خليطا من اجناس عديده
من بينهم الاعراب و الاراميين

الهكسوس يسمون ايضا عماليق

لهده التسميه اهميه كبري لانه الاسم الدي دكر به الهكسوس في التوراه و كدلك في جميع المراجع العربيه و الاسلاميه

يدكر د.احمد شلبي ( الهكسوس هم الرعاه العماليق )
د.لويس عوض ( و هؤلاء العماليق استطعنا تحديدهم بجحافل الهكسوس )
و يدكر المؤرخ السوري عزه دروزه (و العمالقه يعني الهكسوس )

اصل اسم العماليق

لفظ اسم العماليق مركب من مقطعين

( عم )
ويعني بدوي وياتي في صيغه الجمع عمو
وهدا الاسم ( عمو) يطلق علي البدو القاطنين في بلاد الشام و العراق
ويدكر د.جمال حمدان ( والثابت ان الهكسوس هم ال عمو كما اسماهم المصريين )
و يدكر د. سليم حسن ( ان المصريين كانوا يسمون الهكسوس عمو )

( ليق )
مصطلح ارامي يرتبط بالجنود
في حضارات العراق القديمه كان يتم تجنيد البدو للعمل كفرق من الجنود المرتزقه في خدمه الدوله
وعند قيام مملكه بابل الاولي كانوا يوزعون علي اولئك الجنود المرتزقه مساحات من الاراضي كمكافاه لهم وتشجيعا لغيرهم

كان يطلق علي هدا النوع من الاملاك في اللغه الاراميه المصطلح ( لاك )
و بهدا كان يطلق علي الجندي البدوي تميزا له عن باقي البدو الاسم :
عم ( اي بدوي ) + لاك ( جندي ) = عملاق 
اي ان هدا المصطلح ( عماليق ) يشير باختصار الي الجنود البدو
ولهدا فلا علاقه لمصطلح عماليق بمعني العظمه او الافراط في الطول 

صفات الهكسوس

غزو الهكسوس ( العماليق ) لمصر لم يكن غزوا عسكريا بالمعني المعروف
ولكنه كان غزوه جياع همجيه بربريه و اجتاحوا البلد في جحافل بشريه مهوله العدد ( 2 -3 ) حسب مادكر الدكتور جمال حمدان
مستغلين فتره الضعف و التفكك الدي كانت تعانيه مصر حينداك

ويصف المؤرخ المصري القديم ( مانيتون ) هده الفتره بقوله :

لقد نزلت بنا صاعقه من غضب الله فتجرا قوم من اصل وضيع علي غزو بلادنا و مان مجيئهم امرا مفاجئا
فاحرقوا المدن بوحشيه و ساروا في معامله الاهلين بكل قسوه....... الخ 

و يدكر عالم الاثار الالماني د.بروجش 

لما نزلت الرعاه الهكسوس بارض مصر . سطت ايديهم علي جميع مابها و دمروا البيوت واهلكوا الحرث 
و اكثروا القتل و ابادوا العباد وفعلوا كل منكر قدروا عليه
ويؤكد مانيتون ثانيه
و قد كان هؤلاء الهكسوس يطمعون في محو الشعب المصري
وقد كانوا كفارا مشركين 
ويدكر المؤرخين ان الهكسوس كانوا كفارا و في احط درجات البدائيه و الوحشيه 
خطافين سفاحين هدامين 
و شاء الله الهدي 
وبعث لهم من انفسهم ( من نفس جنسهم و ارومتهم ) نبيا يهديهم
وكان دلك الشاب البدوي ( الارامي ) ابراهيم 

منقول عن بعض مواقع النت

لنا عودة*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*اما مصطلح الهكسوس فهو اصطلاح أطلقه المصريين على الغزاة , وقد ترجمه المؤرخ المصرى "مانيثون" فى العام 300 قبل الميلاد بمعنى الملوك الرعاة , وقد فصّل "هنرى برستد" كلمّة هكسوس قى كتاب تاريخ مصر القديم استنادا الى "يوسفيوس" باعتبار الكلمة تتركب من مقطعين (الأول وهو "هك" بمعنى ملك , والثانى وهو "سوس" بمعنى راعى) , واستند فى ذلك الى أن كلمة "يسوس" معناها يرعى , ثم يلقى هنرى برستد بالقنبلة المدوّية بمنتهى البرائة ودون أن ينتبه الى هول هذه المفاجئة على نقاشنا هذا عندما يقول أن كلمة "هكسوس" لفظ دارج فى اللغة الآراميّة 

و هنا يجدر أن أشير إلى أم حرف الــ(هـ) فى جميع اللغات السامية من أول الآرامية الى العبرية هو أداة التعريف وموضعه فى بداية اللفظ المعرّف بينما التصريف الاسمى هو الــ(س) ويكون فى نهاية اللفظ المصرّف.......وبناءً على هذا.....فان الكلمة "هكسوس" وبعد حذف التصريف الاسمى (حرف الــ"س" الأخير) تصبح : الـــ كاسو...الكاسو...أو الكاسى ....أو....القيسى

 أن الاتّجاه التأريخى الأكثر شيوعا هو أن الهكسوس موطنهم الأصلى هو برارى غرب آسيا وهو إتجاه يشمل منطقة آرارات فى أرمينيا......ولكن الكريزة الأكبر التى ستزيّن هذه التورتة التاريخيّه هى أنه من المعروف أن منطقة مصر وشرقى البحر المتوسط وجزيرة العرب لم تعرف الخيول الاّ مع هبوط المتبربرين الشماليين (الهكسوس) عليها.....و قد ورد فى موسوعة تاريخ العالم التى وضعت تحت اشراف ويليام لانجر أنه فى عام 1600 قبل الميلاد غزا "الكاشيين" (لاحظوا معى قرب اللفظ لغويا من "الكاسيين") بابل وحكموها لمدة 450 عاما أصبح بعدها الحصان معروفا فى مصر وغرب آسيا...وغرب آسيا ليست الاّ منطقة الجزيرة العربية..... ودعونا نحاول أن نربط بين ذلك و بين ماورد فى السيرة الحلبيّة من أن اسماعيل عليه السلام كان أول من ركب الخيل وكانت وحوشا , وأن الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام قال : "اركبوا الخيل فانها ميراث أبيكم اسماعيل" مما قد يلقى الضوء على وجوب الربط بين هبوط الموجات البشرية الشمالية جنوبا وظهور العرب العدنانية و هجمات الرعاة و ظهور الحصان لأول مرة فى التاريخ فى تلك المناطق

لنا عودة*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

فرعون موسي ملك من الهكسوس

ملخص ما سبق

1- فرعون اسم علم لواحد من ملوك الهكسوس و هناك خلط بين كلمة فرعون التي وردت في التوراة و في القران و بين كلمة (بر-عا) اي البيت العالي و التي يشار بها الي من كان يحكم مصر بداية من الاسرة الثامنة عشرة.
و شتان ما بين الكلمتين لان كل المحاورات التي حاولت جاهدة التوفيق بينهما باءت كلها بالفشل

2- يجب عدم الالتفات للرواية التوراتية بجملتها في هذا الشان لان هذه القصة مبنية كلها علي باطل و سوف نورد ذلك بالتفصيل في المداخلات التالية

3- نعتمد في نظريتنا هنا علي الرواية القرانية و السنة المطهرة و كذلك المدونات التاريخية و الاثرية.

4- ارجع الي مداخلة استاذي سيد ابراهيم رقم 187 بذات هذا الموضوع و الذي ذكر فيها الي ان الهكسوس ليسوا بنوا اسرائيل و تاكيده بان هذا القول مغلوط و مردود عليه و اعتمد في ذلك علي طريقة دخول الهكسوس الي مصر و كذلك دخول بني اسرائيل و طريقة لباس هؤلاء و هؤلاء علي الرغم من ان اصل الهكسوس و بنوا اسرائيل واحد

5- يؤكد غياب هذه النظرية غياب قصة موسي رغم عظمتها جملة او تفصيلا عن المتون المصرية بكافة عصورها و هو غياب بدون مبرر و يدعم ذلك ان القصة قد حدثت ايام الاحتلال الهكسوسي لمصر مع العلم انهم لم يتشبهوا بالمصريين من حيث اهتمامهم بتدوين اعمالهم علي البرديات او الاحجار

6- اثبتنا بالدليل القاطع ان المصريين كانوا يدونوا كل شاردة و واردة في حياتهم حتي هزائمهم و انكساراتهم و اوردنا ما يثبت ذلك من المتون المصرية

7- قمنا بذكر الايات القرانية التي تناولت القصة و لم نقم بتطويعها و انما التزمنا بحرفية النص القراني الكريم و كانت كلها تشير الي ان فرعون موسي هو ملك هكسوسي و يستحيل ان يكون مصريا و دعمنا ذلك بالادلة الاثرية

8- اثبتنا ان فرعون موسي و قومه كانوا لا يؤمنون بالبعث و الحساب مع استحالة ذلك لان العقيدة المصرية في بدايتها و حتي نهايتها كانت احدي دعاماتها الاساسية هي البعث و الحساب


انتهي ملخصنا للنظرية و في انتظار مشاركات و مداخلات الاخوة الافاضل لتدعيم النظرية او تفنيدها ثم بعد ذلك ننتقل للنظرية الثانية الاكثر غرابة

اللهم ان اكن اصبت فبفضل منك و رحمة و ان اكن اخطات فمن نفسي و الشيطان*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الاخوة الافاضل علي ما يبدو ان النظرية لا تلقي استحسانا من احد شكرا للمرور
تحياتي*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

صديقى العزيز طيب القلب الصبور / ابن طيبة
لماذا تقول أن النظرية لم تعجب أحد . على العكس تماماً فأنا اصبحت مقتنع بأن فرعون موسى ليس مصرياً . وقد قرأت ما خطه قلمك أكثر من مرة وصدقنى أنا مقتنع به تماماً بل ومتحمس له . وأعتذر عن التأخير لظروف خارجة عن أرادتى .
منذ أن بدأت تلمح أن فرعون موسى ليس مصرياً وأثناء قرأتى لبعض تاريخ السودان الشقيق وجدت تداخل بين التاريخيين فقلت لماذا لا يكون فرعون موسى سودانياً . وهذا ليس المقصود منه أن أتى بنظرية جديدة أو أخالف نظريتك خاصة وأن نظريتك مدعمة بالأسماء والتواريخ وما جئت به أنا إفتراض فقط واحتاج لرأيك ورأى كل متخصص وأنا أشعر بأننا قاربنا على الأنتهاء من الموضوع وبعد مناقشة هذا الأحتمال وأى أحتمال أخر نقوم بتلخيص الموضوع بمشيئة الله . دمت بخير صديقى العزيز

والأن إلى الموضوع وأنا أعلم أن به الكثير من الحشو وومعظمه منقول مع إضافة وجهة نظرى ولكن هدفى أثبات تداخل التاريخ وأن أسم الفراعنة لم يكن وقف على ملوك مصر فقط .

[frame="7 80"]فى الحقيقة ففى بداية كتابتى لموضوع فاليوم ننجيك ببدنك لم أكن متسلحاً بمعلومات تاريخية كافية ولو أنى كنت أظن وقتها أن ما لدى كافى . وبعد تدخل الأصدقاء وعلى رأسهم ابن طيبة فتحت أمامى بحور جديدة فى التاريخ ومنها أراء بدت لنا غريبة حيث ذهبت بنا لإتجاهات لم تخطر لنا ببال . ولكن بعد قرأة المشاركات بتمعن وجدت أن باحثيها لم يأتوا بها من فراغ وإنما كان إبداعهم المتعمق نتيجة لدراسات حقيقية (وهذا بالضبط ما فعله ابن طيبة فى نظريته الأخيرة التى أميل اليها ). 
وقد أحسست فى بعض الأراء بدس السم فى العسل بغرض تجريد العرب من إنتساب الأنبياء لهم مثل القول بأن سيدنا إبراهيم أتى من أرمنيا . وإن نسبه البعض للهكسوس الذين قالوا أنهم من العرب البائدة أو العرب العاربة .
لى رأى خاص وقد يعتبره البعض رأى مخالفاً لكل ما سبق ولكننى أفكر فيه من أكثر من شهر ولم أستطيع منع نفسى من عرضه وهذا الرأى أرجح فيه أن قصة سيدنا موسى وفرعون الخروج لم تكن فعلاً على أرض مصر ولكنها على أرض السودان الشقيق .لذا لم يرد أى ذكر لها فى تاريخ الفراعنة الذين حكموا مصر وهم المشهور عنهم الدقة فى التدوين
حكام السودان كانوا يلقبونهم بالفرعون والسودان لم تكن منفصلة عن مصر وتاريخهم مشترك بل فى كثير من الأزمان كان يوجد فرعون فى مصر وفرعون فى السودان وكانت بينهم حروب ومعاهدات وكان الجميع يعتبرون أنهم مصريين وأنهم أحق بعرش مصر . و في عهدي الدولة الوسطي بمصر و الدولة الحديثة أحتل المصريون جزء اً من السودان كان يطلقون عليه كوش.        وأ صبحت اللغة الفرعونية هي اللغة التى يتحدث بها المصريون والسودانيون ولاسيما بعدما طرد  أحمس مؤسس الأُسرة 18الهكسوس من مصر ولا ننسى أن أحمس وأسرته أثناء حكم الهكسوس تواجدوا فى الجنوب وفيها كونوا جيشهم الذى حرروا به مصر من الإحتلال الهكسوسى  ثم اتجه احمس إلي بلاد النوبة نحو السودان .وتم الإخضاع التام للسودان في عهد " تحتمس الثالث " عندما إحتله حتي الشلال الرابع . لمدة ستة قرون . إعتنق السودانيون خلالها الديانة المصرية وعبدوا ألهتها وتثقفوا بثقافاتها حتي اصبح السودان جزءاً لا يتجزأ من مصر . وكان ملوك الدولة الحديثة يعينون نوابـاً عنهم لإدارة السودان ,لإستفادة مصر من موارده وثرواته كالذهب وخشب الأبنوس و سن الفيل و العطور و البخور و ريش النعام و الفهود وجلودها و الزراف و كلاب الصيد والماشية . ولكن بعد إنقطاع الصلة بينهما تلاشت معرفة السودانيين باللغة المصرية ولاسيما أثناء مملكة كوش النوبية حيث ظهرت اللغة الكوشية . وكانت لغة التفاهم بين الكوشيين قبل ظهور الكتابة المروية .

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
(. وَنَادَى فِرْعَوْنُ فِي قَوْمِهِ قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ أَلَيْسَ لِي مُلْكُ مِصْرَ وَهَذِهِ الأَنْهَارُ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِي أَفَلاَ تُبْصِرُونَ) الزخرف 51
هذه الآية الكريمة جعلتنى أفكر وخاصة قول فرعون وهذه الأنهار تجرى من تحتى ولنلاحظ أن مصر بها نهر واحد فقط هو نهر النيل ولا أعتقد أن الفراعنة بعلمهم وعلومهم كانوا يعتبرون فروع نهر النيل أنهارا . بينما يوجد بالسودان والحبشة أكثر من نهر .
ولنا أن نتسأل هل أثيوبيا كانت تابعة للسودان أو العكس حيث أن الإغريق يسمون البلاد الواقعة جنوب مصر ( أثيوبيا ) وهذا يجرنا  لتاريخ يهود الفلاشا ووجودهم فى أثيوبيا وكيفية وصول اليهودية لهم وهل هم بقايا قوم موسى وقد أكتسبوا اللون الأسمر لبشرتهم من المناخ الحار ومن إختلاطهم بأهل البلاد الأصليين . وقال بعض المؤرخين أن  الفلاشا تدين بشكل من أشكال اليهودية وهي لا تنتمي الى أي من الكتل اليهودية الكبرى: (الأشكنار- والسفارديم ) وقد اختلفت بعض الآراء التي فقيل عن أصلهم   أنهم من نسل الأسباط العشرة المفقودة (وبخاصة سبط دان)  . أم أن الفلاشا هم من أهل البلاد الذين آمنوا بديانة موسى .. يتحدث الفلاشا لغة الكيلا وهي من اللغات الكوشية القديمة والكوشية هى أسم لمملكة كوشية النوبية كما أن بعض المؤرخين ذهب إلى أن الملك مينا نارمر موحد القطرين ينتسب إلى الكوشين ، كما يتحدثون اللغة الأمهرية وكلمة الفلاشا تعني عند الاثيوبيين الشخص المنبوذ أو الوضيع أو الحقيرويسمونهم أيضاَ المنفيون أو الغرباء وأعتقد أن لهذا أصول تاريخية نتيجة خيانة اليهود لأهل أى بلد يستوطونها كما فعلوا فى مصر أيام غزو الهكسوس .
ويسكن الفلاشا في مناطق محددة في أثيوبيا (الحبشة) حول بحيرة تانا (: Lake Tana) - الواقعة في مرتفعات إثيوبيا بشرق القارة في شمال غرب إثيوبيا ثم لنا أن نتسأل هل سكنهم حول البحيرة له سبب كغرق فرعون وجيشه فيها حيث لم أستطيع أن أحصل على أى معلومات عن البحيرة سوى أسمها وأنها تتصل بنهر بالنيل .
والأن لنحاول القاء الضوء على بعض الأزمان من تاريخ السودان التى تتحد مع التاريخ المصرى الفرعونى وأنا واثق أنه سيتم تعديلها وإضافة الجديد اليها والتخلص من أى معلومات مغلوطة بأقلام الأخوة المتخصصين فى التارريخ بالمنتدى
وهنا أشير لترجمة الدكتور / طه يوسف حسن – جنيف – سويسرا ( احسبه سودانى الجنسية ) فقد ترجم مقالة بعنوان السودان بلد الفرعون الأسود انقلها لكم



        ترجمة: طه يوسف حسن – جنيف – سويسرا 
        اهتمت الصحافة السويسرية هذا الأسبوع بالإنجاز العظيم الذي حققه عالم الآثار السويسري شارلي بونيه في كشف أسرار وأخبار الحضارة الفرعونية التي نبتت على ضفتي نهر النيل في شمال السودان والتي انسابت مع مياه النيل من جنوب الوادي إلى مصر, وأفردت صحيفة الصباح السويسرية Le Matin في عددها الصادر يوم الأحد 26 – 06-2005 صفحة كاملة للحضارة الفرعونية في السودان واستضافت الصحيفة عالم الآثار السويسري المعروف شار لي بونيه الذي تحدث بإعجاب وفخر عن الحضارة النوبية الفرعونية في السودان و التي سبقت الحضارة المصرية وقضى شارلي بوني حوالي 40 عاماً ينقب في الآثار السودانية في منطقة كرمة رغم غضب الطبيعة وصعوبة الحياة وقد وصفه البعض بالجنون على حد قوله ولكنه كان يرى في بحثه وتنقيبه متعة البحث عن حقيقة هو مؤمن بها وهي أن الحضارة المصرية امتداد للحضارة السودانية وأن أصل الحضارة الفرعونية جاء من السودان وبالفعل توصل شار لي بونيه إلى حقيقة الحضارة الفرعونية التي مر عليها 27 قرن من الزمان واكتشف عالم الآثار أن كلمة نوبة تعني بلغة الفراعنة الذهب وهذا يؤكد أن الفراعنة هم ملوك مملكة النوبة وقال شارلي بونيه عندما كانت مملكة النوبة في أوج مجدها لم تخرج مصر إلى الوجود (A cette époque l`Egypte ne vit pas encore ) وأضاف أن كرمة أول مدينة حضرية أنشئت على ضفاف النيل قبل 27 قرن. وهي مدينة الكنز المجهول والحضارة الهائلة العظيمة التي دمرها فراعنة مصر ودفنها التاريخ لقرون طويلة حتى سخر الله لها عالم الآثار السويسري شارلي بونيه على حسب ما جاء في المقال. قال شارلي : بونيه أن الحضارة الفرعونية في السودان سبقت الحضارة المصرية حيث كانت هناك مواجهات بين ممالك النوبة والمصريين والشاهد على ذلك القلاع التي شيدها المصريون ما بين الشلال الأول والثالث ولكن ملوك النوبة أو الفراعنة السود اجتاحوا مصر قبل 700 عام قبل ميلاد المسيح عليه السلام وسيطروا عليها وحكموها حتى أرض فلسطين وكان ذلك إبان الإضرابات في منطقة الدلتا المصرية ومن خلال سيادتهم على أرض مصر نشروا ثقافتهم و ولغتهم كان ذ لك قبل وجود الفرعون نارمرNarmer التي حكمت سلالته مصر من بعد وفاته وبعد قرون من الزمان حكم مصر الفرعون بساميتك Psammétique وسيطر على منطقة النوبة ودخل مدينة كرمة ودمر حضارة الفراعنة السود و هدم القلاع والمعابد و منها معبد الشمس المشهور آنذاك وتماثيل الفراعنة السود وكان ذلك في عام 664 قبل الميلاد. 

        أضاف شارلي بونيه أن حضارة وثروات السودان كانت منذ قرون طويلة مطمع للمصريين وشهد التاريخ دخول المصريين للسودان بحثأ عن الذهب والعاج والأبنوس والرجال الأقوياء الأشداء لحماية حكمهم. وشهدت كرمة أول حضارة في التاريخ حيث بنيت قصورها وقلاعها بالطين (الجالوص) على ارتفاع 20 متر آنذاك وكانت تسمى المباني العالية في لغة النوبة ب( deffufa) ومدينة كرمة تبعد حوالي عشر كيلومترات من نهر النيل العظيم . وفي الختام تحدث شارلي بونيه عن مجهود السودانيين الذين كافحوا معه من أجل إحياء هذه الحضارة العظيمة وهم جاد عبد الله وصالح المليح وإدريس عثمان ويحلم عالم الآثار السويسري شارلي بونيه ببناء متحف في كرمة لعرض الحضارة النوبية الفرعونية وجذب السياح و ليكون هذا المتحف مرجع لطلاب وعلماء الآثار في القارة الإفريقية. وفي تعليقها على إحياء تلك الحضارة التي اندثرت على ضفاف نهر النيل العظيم قالت الصحيفة أن مدينة كرمة السودانية ستكون محط أنظار كثير من السواح وستأخذ شهرة دولية بسبب هذا الاكتشاف العظيم. 

        كتبت صحيفة GHI السويسرية(Geneva home information ) في عددها الصادر يوم الأربعاء 15 يونيو الجاري موضوع عن تاريخ الحضارة الفرعونية التي نبتت على أطراف النيل في جنوب مصر وشمال السودان , و قالت : أن نهر النيل الإفريقي المنبع تشكل رحلة صعوده إلى مصر لوحة فنية رائعة تزينها أعرق حضارة بشرية عرفها التاريخ حيث يعبر النيل الصحراء البيضاء و الواحات الخضراء في طريقه إلى المصب يمر بالحدود المصرية المتاخمة للسودان وقبل أن يصل إلى أسوان يمر بمدينة كريمة عاصمة مملكة كوش أول الممالك الإفريقية في القرن الخامس وأعظم حضارة عرفها العالم منذ أكثر من 2500 قبل الميلاد و بوادي حلفا وبحيرة ناصر التي تقع على بعد 200 كيلو متر من الشلال الثالث. المسافة التي تبعد بين الشلال الثاني والشلال الرابع تقدر بحوالي 800 كيلو متر مربع . دنقلا العجوز كانت عاصمة المملكة المسيحيةMakourra وبها أعرق كنيسة في القرن السابع VIIوفي رحلة العبور للصحراء يوجد الجبل البركل المقدس و المكان المفضل للإله آمون وهناك تداخل ثقافي مهم جداً ساهم في قيام مملكة نبتة في القرن الخامس عشر قبل الميلاد XV , ومروي عاصمة كوش قبل 600 سنة قبل الميلاد وفي هذا الوقت احتفظ الفراعنة بإرثهم وثقافتهم في منطقة المصورات وهذا يعني أن الحضارة الفرعونية متجذرة بين السودان الشمالي على الضفة الشرقية من نهر النيل وجنوب مصر , وفي الضفة الشرقية للنيل داخل السودان يوجد معبد الأسد APEDEMAK الذي يقع بين النيل والصحراء وهو معبد الإله آمون. 

بعثة المعهد الشرقي العاملة في قسطل كشفت عن بينة تشير إلى أن فراعنة مبكرين حكموا النوبة في فترة المجموعة الأولى على الحدود السودانية الحالية. احتوت جبانة مؤلفة من مدافن ضخمة على بينة تدل على ثروات هائلة وتصوير للحكام وسجلات لانتصارات حققوها. صور وصروح أخرى أمكن التعرف عليها، وخلال تلك العملية، تم الكشف عن مملكة مفقودة، تسمى تا ستي (أرض القوس). في الحقيقة تشير جبانة قسطل مباشرة إلى أن الصروح الملكية المصرية الضخمة الأولى قد أخذت في الظهور. ويحتمل أن تكون قسطل في النوبة عرشاً لأسرة مصر المؤسسة.

المجموعة الثالثة في النوبة 2300-1500 ق.م.

اختلفت الحياة في النوبة في الفترة الممتدة بين 3100 و2300 ق.م. عن حالة الازدهار التي ميزتها على أيام المجموعة الأولى. نعرف عن وجود أعداد قليلة من السكان ومدينة كبيرة واحدة صُهر فيها النحاس بهدف التصدير.
حوالي 2300 ق.م.، في عصر الأسرة المصرية السادسة، ظهرت ثقافة جديدة، والتي يسميها علماء الآثار بـ المجموعة الثالثة [لمناقشة أكثر استفاضة عن أصل المجموعة الثالثة]. قامت الأبقار بدور هام في هذه الثقافة، كما هو الحال عند القبائل النيلية في جنوب السودان وفي العديد من المجتمعات الأفريقية. استقر أهل المجموعة الثالثة بصورة دائمة بامتداد النيل من أسوان حتى الجندل الثاني، وتأسست ثقافة مرتبطة بها بشدة في شمال السودان، بخاصة في كرمة إلى الجنوب من الجندل الثالث (المعروف باسم شلال تمبس). وعندما تفككت مصر سياسياً دخل أهل المجموعة الثالثة إلى مصر، رعاة وجنود. ووصلوا في حالات إلى مراتب عليا في المجتمع المصري وقاموا بدور هام للغاية في الصراعات التي أفضت إلى تأسيس المملكة المصرية الوسطى في حوالي 2050 ق.م.
نعرف من السير الذاتية للحكام في أسوان، حوالي 2300 ق.م.، أن السكان إلى الجنوب من أسوان تمركزوا في أربع إمارات. واحدة من تلك الإمارات، وهى الواوات، أعطت اسمها فيما بعد لمجمل النوبة السفلى، المنطقة بين الجندلين الأول والثاني. في حين كانت إمارة ثانية، وهى يام، سلفاً لكوش. في عصر تفكك الوحدة المصرية، حوالي 2250 ق.م. كان للنوبة السفلى فراعنتها المحليين.

كرمة ونهوض كوش حوالي 2000- 1550 ق.م.

احتلت مصر النوبة السفلى في حوالي 1950 ق.م.، ودام الاحتلال حتى حوالي 1700 ق.م. احتفظت المجموعة الثالثة بهُويَّتها الثقافية تحت الاحتلال المصري، لكن أرض كوش إلى الجنوب والمدجاى في الصحراء الشرقية ظلوا مستقلين. أصبحت كوش المتأثرة كثيراً بالمدجاي، قوة عظمى في الجنوب، وعندما تفككت وحدة مصر مجدداً، حوالي 1700 ق.م. ضمت كوش النوبة السفلى بمن عليها من السكان من أهل المجموعة الثالثة والحاميات المصرية. تحول ولاء السكان والجنود إلى الحاكم الجنوبي الذى صور فرعوناً.
معظم آثار ثقافة كرمة أو كوش المبكرة توجد إلى الجنوب من الجندل الثاني، بخاصة في العاصمة الضخمة في كرمة، بمعابدها المركزية، ومعدات الصناعات والصهر المتقنة، والمساكن، والمدافن التلية الملكية الهائلة. صدرت منتجاتها الفخارية الرائعة شمالاً حتى الدلتا المصرية، وحملت في حالات إلى الشمال عن طريق الرسميين والجنود المسافرين.

عصور الاحتلال المصري

المملكة المصرية الوسطى 1950- 1700 ق.م.

المملكة المصرية الحديثة 1550- 1100 ق.م.

اختلفت مرحلتا الاحتلال المصري للنوبة اختلافاً بيناً. في عصر المملكة الوسطى بقيت الحاميات المصرية في داخل الحصون ولم يتغير السكان من أهل المجموعة الثالثة كثيراً بفعل الاحتلال الاستعماري.
بعد الصراعات المريرة التي أنهت المرحلة الانتقالية الثانية في تاريخ مصر، أصبحت الكثير من الموضوعات والعادات لا تختلف فعلياً عن تلك السائدة في مصر. الكثير من التأثير المصري الهائل لا بدَّ أنه وجد منذ أزمان طويلة في النوبة، ذلك أن فهم الثقافة المصرية وتبنيها السريع في النوبة حدث متفرد في العالم القديم. أنفقت مصر الكثير في سبيل إحداث هذا التغير فشيدت العديد من المعابد بكامل مركباتها، مثل معبد أبو سمبل، والتي أصبحت بسرعة مراكز دينية، وثقافية، وسياسية، واقتصادية. في القرون اللاحقة، أعطى هذا الاستثمار نتاجه حيث دافعت النوبة عن العقيدة الدينية المصرية ضد قوى التحريف، وضد الاحتلال الأجنبي في وادي النيل مرات ومرات.

إمبراطورية كوش

بين 1100 و 750 ق.م. القليل معروف عن النوبة، لكن بعد 750 ق.م. ظهرت مملكة كوشية جديدة في نبتة بالقرب من الجندل الرابع ونمت بسرعة وتمددت لتصبح إمبراطورية هائلة. إلى الجنوب، تأسست مروي (كبوشية). وفي الشمال، تفككت مصر إلى أجزاء تحت الحكام الليبيين، ومد الكوشيون سلطتهم ليسيطروا على مصر إلى الشمال من طيبة، مركز عبادة الإله آمون في مصر، والذي كان أيضاً الإله المفضل في كوش. وحد بيَّا، أكثر الفراعنة الكوشيين شهرة، وادي النيل من البحر الأبيض المتوسط حتى مروي (كبوشية)، مؤسساً واحدة من أعظم دول القارة الأفريقية. وأصبح هو وخلفاؤه يشكلون أسرة مصر الخامسة والعشرين. كان واحداً من خلفائه، تهارقا، بانياً عظيماً، وقاد الحكام الكوشيون مصر في آخر مراحل إبداعاتها الرائعة، والتي وصلت إلى قمتها في القرن السادس ق.م. ولكن عندما حاولت كوش وقف الزحف الآشوري غرباً في آسيا، هُزم تهارقا وخليفته تانوت أماني وتم دحر الكوشيين وإجلائهم من مصر في حوالي 650 ق.م. واستمرت مملكة كوش في السودان دولة عظيمة لألف عام أعقبت التراجع من مصر. 

العصر المرًّوي، حوالي 200 ق.م. – 300 ميلادية

تأسست العاصمة الفعلية لكوش في مروي (كبوشية) في زمن مبكر مع أن ملوكها شيدوا أهرامهم بالقرب من نبتة حتى حوالي 300 ق.م. أصبحت مروي مدينة عظيمة تضم مركبات صناعية ومعابد ضخمة، مع مدينة داخلية تضم قصوراً، وضريحاً به بركة كبيرة وأعمدة تنبثق منها المياه، وفوق ذلك وجد بها كذلك مرصد.
تأسست العديد من المراكز الهامة في الجزيرة المرَّوية، وكذلك مركبات معابد كرست لآلهة تحمل أسماء مرَّوية ومصرية. المعبود المرَّوي الأكثر أهمية كان هو أبادماك، الذي يصور عادة برأس أسد، والذي أصبح أحد أعظم آلهة الدولة الرسميين. صناعة مروي الأكثر بروزاً هي صناعة الحديد. لا زال موقع مروي يحتوي على تلال ضخمة من الخبث، وأماطت أعمال التنقيب الآثاري الأخيرة عن أجزاء من الأفران المستخدمة لصهر معدن الحديد.
كانت سياسة مروي في الشمال موجهة لتقديم الدعم للانتفاضات في مصر العليا ضد الحكام الأجانب، مثل الفرس، والبطالسة المقدونيين، والرومان. بعد إبرام اتفاقية مع روما مباشرة بعد سنة 23 ق.م.، تمكن المرويون من الاستقرار بالقرب من أسوان، ليعلنوا عن بداية عصر ازدهار جديد للنوبة السفلى. مكنت الثروة الناجمة عن التجارة من تحقيق بعض إنجازات النوبة الرائعة في مجال الفن والحرف. كانت الثقافة، مثلها مثل ثقافة مركز كوش الأساسي في مروي، فرعونية الطابع، وكانت الزخارف على الأواني الفخارية والموضوعات الصغيرة الأخرى متماشية مع ما عد مناسباً وفق تلك التقاليد. شيد المرويون القاطنون في النوبة السفلى بدورهم أهرام صغيرة من الطوب، وزينوا مصلياتها بالتماثيل والصروح المنقوشة.

والأن طرق ذهنى سؤال لماذا كان أختيار اليهود الأول لوطن قومى لهم فى أوغندا قبل أن يستقر طلبهم على فلسطين هل بسبب بحيرة فكتوريا وهى من منابع النيل والسيطرة عليها تتيح السيطرة على نهر النيل أم لأعتقادهم أن البحيرة لها علاقة بموسى وفرعونه وغرقهم وهذا يجرنا لمدخل قد يكون متصل بنفس الموضوع .

أرجوا ألا أكون قد شتت ولكنها رؤية خاصة بى فقط  غير مدعمة بالتواريخ ولكنى أرجو أن يكون الوقت متوفر لى أو لأحد الأصدقاء لمطابقة الفترات الزمنية للفراعنة السودانيين بنظرائهم من المصريين . ولو وجد أحد من السادة الأعضاء له علم بالأثار والأساطير السودانية فليأتينا بها لعلها تفيد .
وفى الختام فأنا أميل كل الميل لنظرية ابن طيبة ولكنى أنتظر رأيه . دمتم بخير[/frame]

----------


## ابن طيبة

*استاذنا الجليل سيد ابراهيم
حاشا لله ان اكون قد قصدت سيادتكم بمداخلتي السابقة و لكنني تعجبت من الاخوة الاعضاء فاكثر من ستون قراءة للموضوع بدون ان يتداخل احد من الاخوة او يدلو بدلوه فخلا الموضوع الا من سيادتكم و مني
و عجبت اكثر عندما وجدت صمتا فقلت بانه الصمت الذي يسبق العاصفة و سوف تنهال علي الموضوع المداخلات و الاراء فنستطيع ان نستقي منها ما يفيد الموضوع و نفند ما قد يخرج بنا عنه
و لكننا ههنا لا نبغي الا الحقيقة و ندعوا الله ان ننالها و لا نبغي كثرة عدد المداخلات و لكن كثرتها ياتي بنتائج تصب في مصلحة الموضوع فعبارة واحدة قالها اخي الغائب الحاضر احمد المليجي قلبت الحقائق راسا علي عقب و ايه قرانية تلوتها سيادتكم في واحدة من المداخلات نحت بنا منحي مغاير تمام عما كنا نتبعه
اخيرا نرجوا من الله العلي القدير التوفيق

و الان بخصوص ان فرعون موسي كان سودانيا صراحة لا استطيع الرد الان اذ يجب قبل الرد ان ادرس و افحص و اعدد بعض الحقائق و لكن سيادتكم كما قلت من قبل في مداخلة سابقة لي و كانكم تقراون افكاري
انتهت النظرية الاولي و علي من يريد ان يفندها فليفعل و نحن معه و لكني احسبني اعلم ان اركانها من المتانة بمكان فهي تقف في وجه اي نظرية تنادي بمصرية فرعون اما النظرية الثانية و التي اعتقد ان سيادتكم قد قرات افكاري و قدمت بمداخلة سيادتكم السابقة جزء من دليل علي انه قد تكون قصة موسي و فرعون قد حدثت علي ارض مصر و انما كما ذكرت من قبل فالقصة قد حدثت برمتها في ارض جيزان بالجنوب الغربي من المملكة السعودية و الشمالي من اليمن هذه البقعة هي ما شهدت ملحمة موسي و فرعون و لا داعي لان نسبق الاحداث و ينهال علي بعض الاخوة بالرد لننتظر حتي نهاية النظرية الثانية و نتحاور لما فيه فائدة للتوصل الي الحقيقة
و لكنني ههنا ادعوا الجميع ان يتجرد مما قد قراءه او تعلمه او اصبح عقائديا لديه لان ما سوف ياتي من الغرابة بمكان

استاذي الجليل اشكر لكم سعة صدركم
و اشكر لكم اصراركم و سعيكم الدؤب للتوصل الي الحقيقة
تحياتي و تقديري و احترامي*

----------


## طارق شكرى

> أخي/ بن طيبة
> 
> لموضوع التوريث أهميتة للمساعدة في معرفة فرعون موسى
> 
> ورد في ردك التالي " 5- اما موضوع الارث فاورثناها قوما اخرين فالاية واضحة وضوح الشمس كل من يقطن مصر فهو مصري ينتمي للقومية المصرية و كل من يقطن فلسطين الحبيبة فهو فلسطيني ينتمي للقومية الفلسطنية اذا المقصود بما ورد في الاية من اورثناها قوم احرين هو قوم اخرين لا ينتمون للقومية المصرية اي محتلين فمن هم ؟ و متي تم ذلك ؟ اما المنادة بغير ذلك من القول بان المراد ان القوم الاخرين المقصود بها اسرة اخري من الاسر المصرية فهو قول مردود عليه لان اول من قسم التاريخ المصري القديم علي اساس انه مجموعة من الاسر الحاكمة هو الكاتب العبقري المصري مانيتون و اخذ عنه من اخذ و ظل هذا ساريا حتي الان رغم ما لي من اعتراض علي هذا التقسيم  
> 
> و أبدأ بالتذكير بالآيات الكريمات التالية :
>  وَنُرِيدُ أَن نَّمُنَّ عَلَى الَّذِينَ اسْتُضْعِفُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَنَجْعَلَهُمْ أَئِمَّةً وَنَجْعَلَهُمُ الْوَارِثِينَ }القصص5
>  وَنُمَكِّنَ لَهُمْ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَنُرِي فِرْعَوْنَ وَهَامَانَ وَجُنُودَهُمَا مِنْهُم مَّا كَانُوا يَحْذَرُونَ }القصص6


اعتقد ان المقصود بهذه الاية الكريمة وراثة الحكم فى بيت المقدس فقط و ليس وراثة الحكم فى مصر و كان بيت المقدس تابعة للدولة المصرية فى عصر اخناتون

و منها قوله تعالى
فَانتَقَمْنَا مِنْهُمْ فَأَغْرَقْنَاهُمْ فِي الْيَمِّ بِأَنَّهُمْ كَذَّبُواْ بِآيَاتِنَا وَكَانُواْ عَنْهَا غَافِلِينَ {136} وَأَوْرَثْنَا الْقَوْمَ الَّذِينَ كَانُواْ يُسْتَضْعَفُونَ مَشَارِقَ الأَرْضِ وَمَغَارِبَهَا الَّتِي بَارَكْنَا فِيهَا وَتَمَّتْ كَلِمَتُ رَبِّكَ الْحُسْنَى عَلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ بِمَا صَبَرُواْ وَدَمَّرْنَا مَا كَانَ يَصْنَعُ فِرْعَوْنُ وَقَوْمُهُ وَمَا كَانُواْ يَعْرِشُونَ {137} سورة الأعراف

فالأرض التى باركنا فيها هى بيت المقدس تحديدا و دخلها بنو اسرائيل بالفعل بعد بضع و اربعين سنة من خروجهم من مصر فأورثها الله اياهم من فرعون

----------


## طارق شكرى

> استاذنا الجليل سيد ابراهيم
> شاكر لسيادتكم ردكم الكريم ان هي الا محاولات للاقتراب من الحقيقة التي اتمني الا تكون مفاجاة للجميع
> 
> نستمر في سرد بعض الخواطر
> 
> الخاطرة الثانية
> 
> في جريدة الأهرام (10/6/95م)..كتب الدكتور مصطفى محمود مقالا ..مما جاء فيه:
> }كتاب قدماء المصريين أول الموحدين للدكتور نديم السيار.. كتاب يسد فجوة في الثقافة الموجودة .. ويجيب عن الخطأ الشائع الذي روجته اليهودية بأن الحضارة المصرية القديمة كانت حضارة وثنية .. تعبد الأصنام والآلهة المتعددة ولا تعرف التوحيد .. وأن النبي موسى هو أول من دعا للتوحيد بين المصرين الوثنين .. وأن فرعون الخروج هو رمسيس الملك المصرى الوثنى.
> ...


قد يكون المصريون القدماء بالفعل اكثر اهل الأرض معرفة بالله و هذا ما تؤكده الأية الكريمة على لسان سيدنا ابراهيم قبل ذهابه الى مصر و زواجه من السيدة هاجر التى انجب منها رسول الله اسماعيل

وَقَالَ إِنِّي ذَاهِبٌ إِلَى رَبِّي سَيَهْدِينِ (99) رَبِّ هَبْ لِي مِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ (100) فَبَشَّرْنَاهُ بِغُلَامٍ حَلِيمٍ (101) سورة الصافات

و لكن هذا العلم المتوفر لديهم لا يعنى انهم كانوا موحدين بالله فهم كانوا يعتقدون بالله الواحد الذى خلق جميع الألهة (الأله بتاح و الله اعلم من صحة صوتيات الكلمة) و ما هذه الألهة الا ايادى خلقها الله لمساعدة الخليقة و ما كانت الهتهم الا قوى طبيعيه موجودة فى الكون او فى النفس البشرية و هذا ما عبر عنه اخناتون عندما دعى الى الهه الواحد بان هذه الأيادى جزء لا يتجزأ من الهه ثم بعد ذلك قال ان هذا الأله الواحد تجلى فى اخناتون شخصيا فهو الروح الفاعلة لهذا الأله فاصبح لا اله غير اخناتون و كان هذا وضعا شاذا لم يتكرر فى التاريخ المصرى و قد انكره المصريون جميعا

و لكن حتى مع الايمان ان الله خالق هذه الألهة او الأيادى فمجرد التقرب لهذه الألهة من دون الله فهذا هو الشرك او الكفر كمثل كفار قريش فهم كانوا يعرفون الله و يحجون اليه و لكن لا يعدون مؤمنين بالله بسبب شركهم (و ان كان المصريون اكثر علما منهم بالله) و هذا ما اكده سيدنا يوسف للمصريين فى مصر رغم اعتقادهم انهم اكثر اهل الأرض علما بالله و اليوم الأخر

قَالَ لاَ يَأْتِيكُمَا طَعَامٌ تُرْزَقَانِهِ إِلاَّ نَبَّأْتُكُمَا بِتَأْوِيلِهِ قَبْلَ أَن يَأْتِيكُمَا ذَلِكُمَا مِمَّا عَلَّمَنِي رَبِّي إِنِّي تَرَكْتُ مِلَّةَ قَوْمٍ لاَّ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللّهِ وَهُم بِالآخِرَةِ هُمْ كَافِرُونَ {37} سورة يوسف

 و ايضا قد ادعوا بعض الصفات على الله التى تجعلهم من غير المؤمنين بالله مثل تجليه فى العجل ابيس و هو عجل له مواصفات خاصة اذا ولد فيعتقدون ان الأله بتاح تجلى فيه فيأخذونه فى احتفال كبير الى معبد الأله بتاح فى منف و هذا طبعا يجعلهم من غير المؤمنين بالله (و هذه القصة شبيهة بعجل السامرى عندما صنع العجل و قال لليهود هذا هو الله – سبحانه و تعالى عما يصفون )

و عامة ربما كان هناك الكثير من الموحدين المؤمنين و لكن كيف لنا ان نعرف
فأن ذهبت الى الهند مثلا فهل يمكنك معرفة ان هناك مسلمين موحدين بالله ؟
فطبعا من الصعب اثبات ذلك الا بالظن او بوجود بعض الوثائق التى تؤكد وجود هؤلاء المسلمين و هذا ما لا اعتقد انه متوفر بالنسبة للحضارة المصرية و خاصة ان ترجمة النصوص المصرية ليست بالأمر السهل و معظم المترجمين من غير المصريين او المسلمين الذين يمكن فهمهم لهذه المعانى الدينية

----------


## طارق شكرى

اثناء قراءتى لهذا الموضوع وجدت انه قد تطرق فى احد الصفحات العديدة لسامية الفراعنة او حاميتهم فأنا لى تعليق على هذا الموضوع فقد هدم القرأن الكريم منذ الف و اربعمائة سنه نظرية ان ابناء نوح الثلاثة هم اصل الانسانية و هى قصة اسرائيلية ما زالت تستهواها القلوب

إِنَّا أَرْسَلْنَا نُوحاً إِلَى قَوْمِهِ أَنْ أَنذِرْ قَوْمَكَ مِن قَبْلِ أَن يَأْتِيَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ {1} سورة نوح
فطوفان نوح كان محدودا للغاية فالعذاب كان لقوم نوح فقط و لم يغمر الأرض جميعا و هذا ما يؤكده علماء الجيولوجيا باستحالة ان يغمر الأرض طوفان بهذا الحجم و الا لتحولت الأرض جميعا الى صحراء و سيدنا نوح ظهر فى ارض عمان او اليمن و كانت اراضى خضراء و تحولت الى صحراء بالفعل
ثم جاء شامبليون و هدم هذه النظرية بدوره ايضا منذ ثلاثمائة سنة و اكتشف ان الحضارة المصرية سبقت طوفان نوح 2542 ق.م و اخفى هذه الحقيقة حتى لا يثير ضده الكنيسة الكاثوليكية فى فرنسا و لكنه دونها فى مذكراته و لم تنشر الا بعد موته و هذه القصة نشرتها قناة ال Bbc فى فيلم تسجيلى و لكن الغريب رغم ذلك ما زال البعض متمسك بقصة ابناء نوح الثلاثة رغم سذاجتها
فهل عندما جاء الطوفان غرقت البشرية حتى الذى ليس لهم ذنب فى المكسيك مثلا و هم اصحاب حضارة قديمة ايضا فوجدوا الطوفان و هم لا يعلموا عن رسول الله نوح شيئا و لم يسمعوا عن دعوته ؟ فهذا حتى لا يقبل بالمنطق
ثم بعد ذلك كل من ركب السفينة مع سيدنا نوح هل حدث لهم عقم بسبب الفزع فلم ينجبوا و لكن من بقى فقط هم ابناء نوح الثلاثة ؟
طبعا هى قصة ساذجة و لا ادرى ما سبب انتشارها الى هذه الدرجة حتى بين المسلمين رغم مناقضاتها مع القرأن الكريم و اتمنى ان نتركها و لا نتجاوب معها ابدا

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الاخ الفاضل طارق شكري
استاذن استاذي الجليل سيد ابراهيم
و اقول لك مرحبا بك معنا
من المداخلات الثلاث السابقة لكم اجدني امام دارس للتاريخ و عاشق له نعم انا معك ان الروايات الاسرائيلية و التوراة و ما فيها هي احد اسباب الالغاز التي نعيشها في التاريخ بشتي فروعه
لي عودة للتواصل معك بعد اذن استاذنا سيد ابراهيم
تحياتي و تقديري*

----------


## نانيس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أشكر أستاذي الفاضل سيد إبراهيم وكذلك الأخ الفاضل ابن طيبة على هذا الموضوع الثري الذي لم أره إلا اليوم ، ورغم أن البحث في التاريخ لا يستهويني إلا أني تحمست للموضوع وفي انتظار ما تتوصلون إليه في النهاية
خالص تحيتي وتقديري لكم جميعا

----------


## طارق شكرى

اعتقد انه بالنسبة للهكسوس يجب ان نفرق بين اجتياح الهكسوس مصر و توليهم للحكم
و كيفية حكم الهكسوس لمصر بعد استقرار الأمور لهم و بناء هذا الجيش
فلم يذكر لنا التاريخ ظهور جماعة فى ارض كنعان (الشام) ذات قوة او جيش منظم او حتى من اصحاب علوم متقدمة و لكن كانت ارض كنعان ارض خصبة مليئة بالخيرات فى وسط هذه الصحارى الشاسعة و بها اناس مسالمون من الكنعانيين (مثل الأدوميين و العمونيين و اهل مؤاب) فكانت هذه الأرض محل هجرات بدوية واسعة من عدة اجناس مثل الأموريين و الاراميين و هم من كونوا العبرانيين (و هم البدو او العابيرو او العامو) و هؤلاء البدو هم من تفرع منهم بنى اسرائيل بالاضافة الى المهاجرين القادمين من بحر ايجة و هم من يعرف بالفلستنيين فكانت هذه هى التركيبة السكانية فى ارض كنعان على حدود مصر الشرقية (منقول عن الكاتب الكبير روجيه جارودى – دراسة فى الصهيونية)
و جميعا كانوا جماعات ضعيفة فلم تظهر على حدود مصر الشرقية اى حضارة قوية بهذا الحجم الذى يمكنها من غزو مصر الا الحضارة البابلية عند الرافدين و الهكسوس ليسوا بابليين و كذلك الحيثيين عند هضبة الأناضول فكانوا حضارة مستقرة و لكنهم لم يكونوا قوة كبيرة و الهكسوس ليسوا حيثيين و لكنهم كانوا بدو رعاة تحديدا اما الجراهمة و العماليق و القبائل العاربة الاخرى فى الجنوب فكانت قبائل متناحرة فيما بينهم و لم يكونوا بمثل هذه القوة التى تمكنهم من غزو مصر

فالهكسوس من المؤكد انهم دخلوا مصر تسللا بدون حرب و لم يكن غزو عسكرى و هذا ما يؤكد المؤرخ المصرى مانيتون
"إن الرعاة قد استولوا على مصر فى سهولة، واجتاحوها فى غير حرب، لأن المصريين كانوا يومئذ فى ثورة واضطراب"
فتمكن الهكسوس من التسلل الى مصر رغم وجود مجموعة من التحصينات التى قيل عنها انها لا يمكن اختراقها على حدود مصر مع فلسطين و هو ما يعرف بجدار الحاكم "wall Of The Ruller" الذى بناه الملك امنمحات الأول قبل عصر الهكسوس فى بداية الأسرة الثانية عشر لمنع تسلل البدو الى مصر الذين يأتون بغرض السرقة
فكان دخول الهكسوس مصر و حكم اكبر دولة فى العالم فى هذا الوقت يحتاج الى معجزة بالفعل و الحل اعتقد انه بين يدينا و هو القرأن الكريم و يصف لنا كيف تمكن بنى اسرائيل من دخول مصر آمنين ثم حكمها بفضل نبى الله يوسف الذى اتى بهم اجمعين

فَلَمَّا دَخَلُواْ عَلَى يُوسُفَ آوَى إِلَيْهِ أَبَوَيْهِ وَقَالَ ادْخُلُواْ مِصْرَ إِن شَاء اللّهُ آمِنِينَ {99} وَرَفَعَ أَبَوَيْهِ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ وَخَرُّواْ لَهُ سُجَّداً وَقَالَ يَا أَبَتِ هَـذَا تَأْوِيلُ رُؤْيَايَ مِن قَبْلُ قَدْ جَعَلَهَا رَبِّي حَقّاً وَقَدْ أَحْسَنَ بَي إِذْ أَخْرَجَنِي مِنَ السِّجْنِ وَجَاء بِكُم مِّنَ الْبَدْوِ مِن بَعْدِ أَن نَّزغَ الشَّيْطَانُ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَ إِخْوَتِي إِنَّ رَبِّي لَطِيفٌ لِّمَا يَشَاءُ إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْعَلِيمُ الْحَكِيمُ {100} سورة يوسف

و اتعجب لتفسير البعض لرفع ابويه على العرش بانه اجلسهم على كرسى العرش لتجربته فبالطبع لن يذكر القران مثل ذلك فأعتقد ان هؤلاء هم الحكام الأجانب او الملوك الأجانب الذى قال عنهم سيدنا موسى

وَإِذْ قَالَ مُوسَى لِقَوْمِهِ يَا قَوْمِ اذْكُرُواْ نِعْمَةَ اللّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ إِذْ جَعَلَ فِيكُمْ أَنبِيَاء وَجَعَلَكُم مُّلُوكًا وَآتَاكُم مَّا لَمْ يُؤْتِ أَحَدًا مِّن الْعَالَمِينَ (20) سورة المائدة

فأعتقد ان الهكسوس هم بنى اسرائيل انفسهم ام طريقة حكمهم لمصر بعد ان تمكنوا فيها بفضل حب المصريين لنبى الله يوسف فهذه قصة اخرى

----------


## طارق شكرى

> *الاخ الفاضل طارق شكري
> استاذن استاذي الجليل سيد ابراهيم
> و اقول لك مرحبا بك معنا
> من المداخلات الثلاث السابقة لكم اجدني امام دارس للتاريخ و عاشق له نعم انا معك ان الروايات الاسرائيلية و التوراة و ما فيها هي احد اسباب الالغاز التي نعيشها في التاريخ بشتي فروعه
> لي عودة للتواصل معك بعد اذن استاذنا سيد ابراهيم
> تحياتي و تقديري*


اخى الفاضل ابن طيبة شكرا جزيلا لترحيبك بى فى المنتدى و انا حقا لم اشترك فى هذا المنتدى الا بعد قراءتى لك و للسيد/سيد ابراهيم و رغبتى للتواصل معكم
و اشكرك مرة اخرى لترحيبك بى

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأستاذ الفاضل/ طارق شكرى
مرحباً بك وقد بدأت مناقشاتك المفيدة للوصول للحقيقة .
الأخت نانيس
أهلاً بك فى هذا الموضوع الهام للبحث عن الحقيقة

----------


## طارق شكرى

اولا اعذرونى لدخولى متأخرا فى هذا الموضوع و اثارتى لأشياء قد تكون من الماضى لديكم
و لكن ما فاجأنى حقا هوالمشاركة رقم 6 للأستاذ احمد المليجى و هى كانت مفاجأة بالنسبة لى و كنت فى طريقى للبحث عنها و هو اصل الملكة تى ام اخناتون و انها ابنة يويا الذى ربما يكون هو سيدنا يوسف(و ان كنت اعتقد بأستحالة ان يكون هو نفسه سيدنا يوسف و لكن سأحاول البحث عن شخصية يويا و الذى اعتقد انه سيكون اسرائيليا و اتمنى ان اصل الى نتيجة)

فأنا شخصيا اعتقد ان اخناتون هو فرعون موسى لأسباب عديدة سأذكرها لاحقا و لكن الغريب فى شخصية فرعون انه رغم اضطهاده لبنى اسرائيل فكان مرتبط بهم و خلقه يشبه خلقهم بل يتحدث احيانا بلسانهم و انا شخصيا كنت اعتقد ان الملكة تى اسرائيلية و لكنى كنت ابحث عن الدليل

قَالَ لِلْمَلَإِ حَوْلَهُ إِنَّ هَذَا لَسَاحِرٌ عَلِيمٌ {34} يُرِيدُ أَن يُخْرِجَكُم مِّنْ أَرْضِكُم بِسِحْرِهِ فَمَاذَا تَأْمُرُونَ {35} قَالُوا أَرْجِهِ وَأَخَاهُ وَابْعَثْ فِي الْمَدَائِنِ حَاشِرِينَ {36} يَأْتُوكَ بِكُلِّ سَحَّارٍ عَلِيمٍ {37} سورة الشعراء

فهنا فرعون يتحدث الى الملأ من قومه و كأنهم إسرائيليين يريد ان يأخذهم موسى الى بيت المقدس و ان كنت لا اشك فى مصرية اخناتون و انتماؤه الى العائلة المالكة بطيبة و لكن انتماؤه لم يكن كاملا فتمرد عليهم و ساق بنى اسرائيل جميعا ليبنوا له مدينة اخيتاتون فى منطقة مركزية فى مصر (و ان قال اليهود انها مدينة رعمسيس) بعيدا عن طيبة بالاضافة لما يعرف عن اخناتون بأنه كون جيشه من جنود اجانب لأول مرة فى التاريخ المصرى مما يعنى ان انتماؤه ليس مصريا خالصا

بالأضافة الى حسد فرعون و غيرته من موسى و هذا سلوك اسرائيلى اتضح جليا مع اخوة يوسف و من بعدهم جميع بنى اسرائيل الذين حسدوا جميع الأنبياء بما فيهم سيدنا موسى نفسه الذى عاندوه بغير سبب حتى تبرأ منهم اخيرا و انفصل عنهم قبل ان يدخلوا فى التيه و دعى الله ان يفرق بينه و بين قومه الفاسقين

قَالَ رَبِّ إِنِّي لا أَمْلِكُ إِلاَّ نَفْسِي وَأَخِي فَافْرُقْ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَ الْقَوْمِ الْفَاسِقِينَ (25) قَالَ فَإِنَّهَا مُحَرَّمَةٌ عَلَيْهِمْ أَرْبَعِينَ سَنَةً يَتِيهُونَ فِي الأَرْضِ فَلاَ تَأْسَ عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْفَاسِقِينَ (26) سورة المائدة

فهذا الحسد لازمة اسرائيلية و يتضح هنا فى هذه المقارنة التى اجراها فرعون بينه و بين موسى امام قومه الفاسقين

أَمْ أَنَا خَيْرٌ مِّنْ هَذَا الَّذِي هُوَ مَهِينٌ وَلَا يَكَادُ يُبِينُ {52} فَلَوْلَا أُلْقِيَ عَلَيْهِ أَسْوِرَةٌ مِّن ذَهَبٍ أَوْ جَاء مَعَهُ الْمَلَائِكَةُ مُقْتَرِنِينَ {53} فَاسْتَخَفَّ قَوْمَهُ فَأَطَاعُوهُ إِنَّهُمْ كَانُوا قَوْماً فَاسِقِينَ {54} سورة الزخرف

فهل كانت ام اخناتون فعلا اسرائيلية و تبعا لذلك فاخناتون كان اسرائيليا تبعا لأمه ؟

----------


## طارق شكرى

اريد ان اعيد اقتراح بعض اسماء الملوك المصريين الذين ارتبطوا ببنى اسرائيل و لا اعلم هل ستتفقوا معى ام لا و لكنى اطرح هذه الأسماء للمناقشة عسى ان نصل الى الحقيقة انشاء الله
فاقترح الملك امنمحات الأول انه الملك الذى اسر السيدة هاجر و ابنه سنوسرت الأول هو الذى استقبل نبى الله ابراهيم
و اقترحت هذه الأسماء بناء عن رواية الطبرى عن عمرو بن العاص و هو رجل شغوف بالعلم و عندما اتى الى مصر بحث فى اصل السيدة هاجر و سأل اهل منف عنها
فقال الطبري‏:‏ ان عمرو بن العاص لما ملك مصر اخبرهم بوصية النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بهم فقال هذا نسب لا يحفظ حقه الا نبي لانه نسب بعيد‏.‏ وذكروا له ان هاجر كانت امراة لملك من ملوكنا ووقعت بيننا وبين اهل عين شمس حروب كانت لهم في بعضها دولة فقتلوا الملك وسبوها‏.‏ ومن هنالك تسيرت الى ابيكم ابراهيم

و المعروف عن الملك امنمحات الأول انه كان من اون (عين شمس) و كان وزيرا للملك منتوحتب الرابع امير طيبة و ملك مصر الذى مات بدون وريث و كان قد زكى بعده الملك امنمحات الأول رغم انه لا ينتمى الى عائلة ملكية و كان معه الجيش فتمرد عليه امراء الأقاليم و بذل جهدا كبيرا حتى يبسط نفوذه على جميع ارض مصر و حارب امراء الأقاليم و انتصر عليهم
و من اهم اعماله بناء مجموعة من التحصينات اسماها جدار الحاكم على حدود مصر و فلسطين و اعتقد انها هى الابواب التى دخل منها اخوة يوسف
ثم جاء ابنه الملك سنوسرت الأول و استقبل نبى الله ابراهيم ( و الأستاذ سيد ابراهيم اجدر منى بشرح هذه المقابلة و قد تكلم عن لوحة ها عبرى فى مقال سابق له) و بالتالى فهو من اخرج السيدة هاجر من الأسر و اهداها الى نبى الله ابراهيم

و الأسم الثانى الذى اقترحه هو اخناتون كفرعون الخروج و اهم ما مميزه انه الملك المصرى الوحيد الذى دعى الى التوحيد

وَقَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ يَا أَيُّهَا الْمَلَأُ مَا عَلِمْتُ لَكُم مِّنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرِي فَأَوْقِدْ لِي يَا هَامَانُ عَلَى الطِّينِ فَاجْعَل لِّي صَرْحاً لَّعَلِّي أَطَّلِعُ إِلَى إِلَهِ مُوسَى وَإِنِّي لَأَظُنُّهُ مِنَ الْكَاذِبِينَ {38} سورة القصص
و هنا فرعون يدعى انه الأله الأوحد و هذه هى ثورته الدينية و كان يدعوا الى نظرية التجلى للأله و كان يسخر من المصريين و يسفههم لأنهم يعبدون الهة لا يرونها و لا تضر و لا تنفع


 و اسم اخناتون يعنى الروح الفاعله للأله اتون (Effective spirit of Aten) مما يعنى انه دعى الى الوهيته شخصيا و كان طاغية و هذا مما تدل عليه هذه الرسالة التى جاءت اليه من احد حكام الشام و كانت تابعة للدولة المصرية فى عصره

To the king, my lord, my god, my Sun, the Sun from the sky: Message of Yapahu, the ruler of Gazru, your servant, the dirt at your feet. I indeed prostrate myself at the feet of the king, my lord, my god, my Sun...7 times and 7 times, on the stomach and on the back. I am indeed guarding the place of the king, my lord, the Sun of the sky, where I am, and all the things the king, my lord, has written me, I am indeed carrying out--everything! Who am I, a dog, and what is my house...and what is anything I have, that the orders of the king, my lord, the Sun from the sky, I should not obey constantly?
و نرى هنا انه دعى اخناتون بسيدى و الهى و شمسى و اخذ بالتذلل له حتى قال له اننى ما انا الا كلب ما انا الا قذارة تحت قدميك و ذلك بهدف ارضاء اخناتون حتى يبعث له ببعض الأموال مما يدل على ادعاء اخناتون للالوهية و طغيانه و هناك العديد من مثل هذه الرسائل و منهم من ينادى اخناتون بخالقى
و قد اغتر البعض بأدعية اخناتون و اعتقد صلاحه بل البعض اعتقد انه نبى و قال هذه مزامير اخناتون و لقبه بسيدنا اخناتون ! رغم ان اخناتون قد استعان بكهنة بتاح لكتابة هذه الأدعية و فيها العديد من المقاطع طبق الأصل من الأدعية الى الأله بتاح

و شئ اخر طريف قد تكون له دلالة فالمعروف ان سيدنا موسى كان رجلا آدم طويل القامة و مع ذلك قال فرعون

أَمْ أَنَا خَيْرٌ مِّنْ هَذَا الَّذِي هُوَ مَهِينٌ وَلَا يَكَادُ يُبِينُ {52} سورة القصص
فاخناتون كان عملاق فارع الطول و انظروا الى وجهه فى هذه الصورة و ستعلمون ما اعنى


و الشئ الأخر ان بيت المقدس كان ما زال تحت الحكم المصرى فى عصر اخناتون و الرسالة السابقة التى نشرتها موسوعة ويكيبديا الانجليزية تؤكد ذلك و بعد ذلك لم نسمع عنه شئ يدل انه ما زال تابعا للدولة المصرية حتى جاء الملك رمسيس الثانى و ابنه مرنبتاح و فتحوا بيت المقدس و القرأن الكريم يشير الى ان بنى اسرائيل ورثوا بيت المقدس الأرض المباركة من فرعون

وَأَوْرَثْنَا الْقَوْمَ الَّذِينَ كَانُواْ يُسْتَضْعَفُونَ مَشَارِقَ الأَرْضِ وَمَغَارِبَهَا الَّتِي بَارَكْنَا فِيهَا وَتَمَّتْ كَلِمَتُ رَبِّكَ الْحُسْنَى عَلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ بِمَا صَبَرُواْ وَدَمَّرْنَا مَا كَانَ يَصْنَعُ فِرْعَوْنُ وَقَوْمُهُ وَمَا كَانُواْ يَعْرِشُونَ {137} سورة الأعراف
و رغم ان اخناتون لم يترك لنا الا بعض الاثار المحطمة و لكن مما يؤكد حالة البذخ التى كان يعيشها هى كنوز توت عنخ امون رغم وفاته طفلا و هو الفرعون الذى جاء بعد اخناتون

اما عن قصر فترة حكم اخناتون فأنا اشك فى هذا الموضوع كثيرا فحجم انجازاته و بناء مدينته الجديدة و اعادة بناء الجيش من جنود اجانب من خارج مصر و فرض سلطته و دعوته لا يمكن اتمامها فى سبعة عشر سنة فاعتقد ان هناك مرحلة مفقودة فى تاريخ هذا الفرعون خاصة بعد ما طال اثاره من دمار و اعتقد بالمقارنة مع توت عنخ امون ان ما وصلنا من اثاره هو فتات فلا يمكن معرفة سيرته بدقة

----------


## طارق شكرى

> الأستاذ الفاضل/ طارق شكرى
> مرحباً بك وقد بدأت مناقشاتك المفيدة للوصول للحقيقة .
> الأخت نانيس
> أهلاً بك فى هذا الموضوع الهام للبحث عن الحقيقة


شكرا جزيلا لكم و اتمنى ان اضيف شئ جديد لهذا الموضوع الرائع عسى ان يوفقنا الله و نصل للحقيقة انشاء الله

----------


## غريب الدار

أخوتي الأفاضل 
صلب مشاركتي معكم عن مفهوم نجاة بدن فرعون الغريق و لكني تفرعت معكم في مواضيع أيضا لا تقل أهمية عن صلب الموضوع , و كان لموضوع الميراث أهميتة. 
نعلم جميعا أن القرآن الكريم جاء بلسان العرب , لذلك لابد من الوقوف عند معنى الألفاظ بشكل دقيق و واضح لذلك أورد لكم معنى كلمة ميراث حسب ما جاء في اللغة العربية .
‏و أقتبس التالي من متن كتاب: لسان العرب   لإبن منظور:

" ورث: الوارث: صفة من صفات الله عز وجل، وهو الباقي الدائم الذي يَرِثُ الخلائقَ، ويبقى بعد فنائهم، والله عز وجل، يرث الأَرض ومَن عليها،وهو خير الوارثين أَي يبقى بعد فناء الكل، ويَفْنى مَن سواه فيرجع ما كان مِلْكَ العِباد إِليه وحده لا شريك له. وقوله تعالى: أُولئك هم الوارثون الذين
يرثون الفردوس؛ قال ثعلب: يقال إِنه ليس في الأَرضِ إِنسانٌ إِلاّ وله منزل في الجنة، فإِذا لم  يدخله هو وَرِثَهُ غيره؛ قال: وهذا قول ضعيف.

وَرِثَهُ مالَهُ ومَجْدَهُ، وَوَرِثَه عنه وِرْثاً وَرِثَةً وَوِراثَةً وإِراثَةً. أَبو زيد: وَرِثَ فلانٌ أَباه يَرِثُهُ وِراثَةً ومِيراثاً ً. وأَوْرَثَ الرجلُ وَلَدَهُ مالاً إِيراثاً حَسَناً. ويقال: وَرِثْتُ فلاناً مالاً أَرِثُه وِرْثاً وَوَرْثاً إُذا ماتَ مُوَرِّثُكَ، فصار ميراثه لك.

وقال الله تعالى إِخباراً عن زكريا ودعائه إِيّاه: هب لي من لدنك وَلِيًّا يَرِثُني ويَرِثُ من آل يعقوب؛ أَي يبقى بعدي فيصير له ميراثي؛ قال ابن سيده: إِنما أَراد يرثني ويرث من آل يعقوب النبوة، ولا يجوز أَن يكون خاف أَن يَرِثَهُ أَقرِباؤُه المالَ، لقول النبي، صلى الله عليه وسلم، إِنَّا معاشرَ الأَنبياءِ لا نُورثُ ما تركنا، فهو صدقة؛ وقوله عز جل: وورث سليمان داود؛ قال الزجاج: جاء في التفسير أَنه ورَّثهُ نُبوَّتَه ومُلْكَه. وروي أَنه كان لداود، عليه السلام، تسعة عشر ولداً، فَوَرِثَه سليمانُ، عليه السلام، من بينهم، النبوةَ والمُلكَ. "
إنتهى الإقتباس

نفهم مما سبق أن هناك فرق كبير بين إمتلاك الشيء عن طريق الميراث أو إمتلاكه بالقوة أو بعد قتال . مع التذكير بأن الورثة يمكن أن يحافظوا على ما ورثوه و يكثروه و يمكن أن يفقدوه , فالملكية في الحياة الدنيا هي ملكية مؤقتة و ليست أبدية و نحن جميعا نقر بأن المولى عز و جل هو خير الوارثين.

و فيما يتعلق بالميراث الذي و رد في قصة سيدنا موسى , فأذكر نفسي و أذكركم بأن من ورث الأرض هم المستضعفين و أستند على الآيات التالية:
قال تعالى " نَتْلُوا عَلَيْكَ مِن نَّبَإِ مُوسَى وَفِرْعَوْنَ بِالْحَقِّ لِقَوْمٍ يُؤْمِنُونَ{3} إِنَّ فِرْعَوْنَ عَلَا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَجَعَلَ أَهْلَهَا شِيَعاً يَسْتَضْعِفُ طَائِفَةً مِّنْهُمْ يُذَبِّحُ أَبْنَاءهُمْ وَيَسْتَحْيِي نِسَاءهُمْ إِنَّهُ كَانَ مِنَ الْمُفْسِدِينَ{4} وَنُرِيدُ أَن نَّمُنَّ عَلَى الَّذِينَ اسْتُضْعِفُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَنَجْعَلَهُمْ أَئِمَّةً وَنَجْعَلَهُمُ الْوَارِثِينَ{5} وَنُمَكِّنَ لَهُمْ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَنُرِي فِرْعَوْنَ وَهَامَانَ وَجُنُودَهُمَا مِنْهُم مَّا كَانُوا يَحْذَرُونَ{6} - القصص
و قال تعالى " فَانتَقَمْنَا مِنْهُمْ فَأَغْرَقْنَاهُمْ فِي الْيَمِّ بِأَنَّهُمْ كَذَّبُواْ بِآيَاتِنَا وَكَانُواْ عَنْهَا غَافِلِينَ{136} وَأَوْرَثْنَا الْقَوْمَ الَّذِينَ كَانُواْ يُسْتَضْعَفُونَ مَشَارِقَ الأَرْضِ وَمَغَارِبَهَا الَّتِي بَارَكْنَا فِيهَا وَتَمَّتْ كَلِمَتُ رَبِّكَ الْحُسْنَى عَلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ بِمَا صَبَرُواْ وَدَمَّرْنَا مَا كَانَ يَصْنَعُ فِرْعَوْنُ وَقَوْمُهُ وَمَا كَانُواْ يَعْرِشُونَ{137} - الأعراف
و يتضح جليا أن التوريث تم بعد موت فرعون و جنوده المفاجئ. مع التذكير أن هذا لا يعني تملك هؤلاء المستضعفين لتلك الأملاك أن ذلك الملك أبدي, و ذلك لمحدودية أعمارهم و ملكهم و هذه إرادة المولى عز و جل , يعز من يشاء و ينزع الملك ممن يشاء, بيده الأمر و هو على كل شيء قدير .....
أما من كان يقيم في فلسطين ذلك الزمان  فلقد وصفتهم الآية 22- المائدة بأنهم جبارين. 

قال تعالى " وَإِذْ قَالَ مُوسَى لِقَوْمِهِ يَا قَوْمِ اذْكُرُواْ نِعْمَةَ اللّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ إِذْ جَعَلَ فِيكُمْ أَنبِيَاء وَجَعَلَكُم مُّلُوكاً وَآتَاكُم مَّا لَمْ يُؤْتِ أَحَداً مِّن الْعَالَمِينَ{20} يَا قَوْمِ ادْخُلُوا الأَرْضَ المُقَدَّسَةَ الَّتِي كَتَبَ اللّهُ لَكُمْ وَلاَ تَرْتَدُّوا عَلَى أَدْبَارِكُمْ فَتَنقَلِبُوا خَاسِرِينَ{21} قَالُوا يَا مُوسَى إِنَّ فِيهَا قَوْماً جَبَّارِينَ وَإِنَّا لَن نَّدْخُلَهَا حَتَّىَ يَخْرُجُواْ مِنْهَا فَإِن يَخْرُجُواْ مِنْهَا فَإِنَّا دَاخِلُونَ{22} قَالَ رَجُلاَنِ مِنَ الَّذِينَ يَخَافُونَ أَنْعَمَ اللّهُ عَلَيْهِمَا ادْخُلُواْ عَلَيْهِمُ الْبَابَ فَإِذَا دَخَلْتُمُوهُ فَإِنَّكُمْ غَالِبُونَ وَعَلَى اللّهِ فَتَوَكَّلُواْ إِن كُنتُم مُّؤْمِنِينَ{23} قَالُواْ يَا مُوسَى إِنَّا لَن نَّدْخُلَهَا أَبَداً مَّا دَامُواْ فِيهَا فَاذْهَبْ أَنتَ وَرَبُّكَ فَقَاتِلا إِنَّا هَاهُنَا قَاعِدُونَ{24} قَالَ رَبِّ إِنِّي لا أَمْلِكُ إِلاَّ نَفْسِي وَأَخِي فَافْرُقْ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَ الْقَوْمِ الْفَاسِقِينَ{25} قَالَ فَإِنَّهَا مُحَرَّمَةٌ عَلَيْهِمْ أَرْبَعِينَ سَنَةً يَتِيهُونَ فِي الأَرْضِ فَلاَ تَأْسَ عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْفَاسِقِينَ{26}  - المائدة
نرى الآيات من 20 و حتى 26 من سورة المائدة تخبرنا بقصة سيدنا موسى مع قومة بأنه طلب منهم الدخول للأرض المقدسة ( ذلك لقداسة تلك الأرض و تكريما لها وجب أن يقيم فيها قوم يعرفون دين الله و فيهم الأنبياء – كما تخبرنا الآيات على لسان سيدنا موسى). و توضح الآيات أن قوم موسى رفضوا الدخول لذلك حرمت عليهم 40 سنة و كانت سنين التيه.

عبادة الله واجبة في كل مكان و لكن الله خصص أماكن لها من القداسة و الطهر ما لها . لذلك وجب على عباد الله الصالحين في كل زمان تقديس هذه الأماكن و تطهيرها من العادات و العبادات الوثنية و إقامة شعائر الله فيها , و الملكية و الإقامة في تلك الأماكن ليست كالملكيات البشرية للأراضي و العقارات الأخرى , بل للتعبد و ذكر الله. مع التذكير بأن الله الغني و أن البشر هم المحتاجون للعبادة تقربا للمولى عز و جل , و أن السعي لإرضاء الله بمنع إقامة الشعائر الوثنية في الأماكن المقدسة يعود ذلك لصالح العباد أنفسهم.

 أما دخول بني إسرائيل فلسطين فكان بالقتال بقيادة يوشع بن نون . ( الدخول تم بالقتال و هذا لا يعني بأي حال من الأحوال أن ما تم كان ميراثا للأرض) . 

و حتى أؤكد المعنى , لو مات رجل فمن الطبيعي أن يرثة إبنة , و أما إذا قتل الولد أباه و أستولى على الملك فهل نقول أن الولد ورث أبيه أم نقول أشياء أخرى.......

كذلك لو كنا مجموعة من الأشخاص نعيش سويا في مكان واحد نتقاسم خيراتها, و مات بعضنا فمن الطبيعي أن البقية ترث تلك الخيرات. أما إذا تقاتلنا و قتل بعضنا بعض البعض . فالباقون إن كانوا ظلمة نقول أنهم إغتصبوا المكان , و إن كان أخيار فنقول أنهم حرروا المكان أو نختار من الألفاظ ما نشاء حسب فهمنا للموضوع و لكن هل يجوز أن نقول أن البقية ورثت المكان.....

لذلك عندما نتحدث على دخول الهكسوس مصر فإننا نقول عن ذلك إحتلالا و لا نقول أنه ميراث. و عندما نتحدث عن دخول بني إسرائيل فلسطين في عهد يوشع بن نون , فإننا نقول أنهم أطاعوا الله في الدخول للأرض المقدسة لأنهم وقتها كانوا هم الأحق بالإقامة فيها فهم من أهل الكتاب و كانوا يذكرون الله , و تكريما لتلك الأرض المقدسة أن يرفع فيها إسم الله و أن لا يكون فيها مجال لإقامة العبادات الوثنية. و لكن لا يعني ذلك أنهم ورثوا الأرض.

لذلك فالأرجح أن من قصدتهم الآيات بالميراث بعد موت فرعون و جنودة هم المستضعفين من أهل البلاد الأصليين و من بعض قوم موسى . و لكن حتى ذلك الميراث فلا يعني أنه أبدي , فالملك يتغير في كل بقاع الأرض و في كافة الأزمنة و التاريخ يؤكد ذلك .

و أرجوا أن أكون قد وفقت في طرح فكرتي 

و سبحان الله مالك الملك .

----------


## طارق شكرى

اخى الفاضل غريب الدار
بالطبع التوريث ليس ابديا فكلنا يعلم ان الله وعد بنى اسرائيل بدخول بيت المقدس مرتين فقط و سيخرجون منها و هذا موضوع اخر ارجوا ان تفتح له موضوع خاص و سأشارك فيه بقوة انشاء الله

و الوراثة هنا كانت وراثة حكم أو امامة من فرعون و ليس تملك فبنى اسرائيل كانوا جماعة من البدو جوعى مغضوب عليهم تائهين فى الأرض و لكن من الله عليهم لحكمة لا يعلمها الا هو و مكنهم من حكم بيت المقدس هذه الأرض الفلسطينية الطيبة المباركة و هذا الحكم لم يستمر طويلا فخرجوا منها بعد فسادهم و ظلموا اهلها و ظلموا بعضهم بعضا ايضا
و فرعون كان لا يملك بيت المقدس بل كان يعين حكامها فأهل فلسطين هم من كانوا يملكونها و يدافعون عنها و هذا معروف فى التاريخ المصرى و يمكنك ان تقرأ عن تحتمس الثالث و كيف كان يدير البلاد المفتوحة بعد تعليم حكامها و هم اطفال فى مصر و ضمان ولائهم و ان قرأت رسائل اخناتون مع حكام الشام تجد معظمها يدور حول طلب الأموال و شكوتهم من اهمال اخناتون لهم

و لا يلزم ان يكون الميراث سلميا فالمسلمون فى غزوة بنى قريظة اورثهم الله ارضهم و ديارهم و اموالهم بعد حصاربنى قريظة و استسلامهم

وَرَدَّ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِغَيْظِهِمْ لَمْ يَنَالُوا خَيْراً وَكَفَى اللَّهُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ الْقِتَالَ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ قَوِيّاً عَزِيزاً (25) وَ أَنزَلَ الَّذِينَ ظَاهَرُوهُم مِّنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ مِن صَيَاصِيهِمْ وَقَذَفَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمُ الرُّعْبَ فَرِيقاً تَقْتُلُونَ وَ تَأْسِرُونَ فَرِيقاً (26) وَأَوْرَثَكُمْ أَرْضَهُمْ وَدِيَارَهُمْ وَأَمْوَالَهُمْ وَأَرْضاً لَّمْ تَطَؤُوهَا وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيراً (27) سورة الأحزاب

----------


## طارق شكرى

اريد ان اضيف شئ عن شخصية فرعون من القرأن الكريم ربما يساعدنا على تحديد شخصيته فانكسار فرعون حدث على ثلاث مراحل
فانكساره الأول بعد اول حوار مع سيدنا موسى و كان وقتها يدعى انه لا اله غيره

وَقَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ يَا أَيُّهَا الْمَلَأُ مَا عَلِمْتُ لَكُم مِّنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرِي فَأَوْقِدْ لِي يَا هَامَانُ عَلَى الطِّينِ فَاجْعَل لِّي صَرْحاً لَّعَلِّي أَطَّلِعُ إِلَى إِلَهِ مُوسَى وَإِنِّي لَأَظُنُّهُ مِنَ الْكَاذِبِينَ {38} سورة القصص
و قد جادل فرعون سيدنا موسى كثيرا و سأله ما هو الله و من هو و شكك فى وجوده و لكن الله قد اعطى سيدنا موسى بيانا و قوة حجة فرد على فرعون و عجز فرعون عن محاورته ثم القى موسى عصاه و اخرج يده من جيبه و عجز فرعون عن الرد على موسى و معجزاته فتنازل عن كبرياؤه و ترجى موسى الى تأجيل المواجهة 
فكان هذا هو انكسار فرعون الأول فتنازل عن انه لا اله غيره و عاد الى تعدد الألهة و لكنه قال انه الأله الاعلى

قَالُوا أَجِئْتَنَا لِتَلْفِتَنَا عَمَّا وَجَدْنَا عَلَيْهِ آَبَاءَنَا وَتَكُونَ لَكُمَا الْكِبْرِيَاءُ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَمَا نَحْنُ لَكُمَا بِمُؤْمِنِينَ (78) وَقَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ ائْتُونِي بِكُلِّ سَاحِرٍ عَلِيمٍ (79) سورة يونس

فَحَشَرَ فَنَادَى {23} فَقَالَ أَنَا رَبُّكُمُ الْأَعْلَى {24} فَأَخَذَهُ اللَّهُ نَكَالَ الْآخِرَةِ وَالْأُولَى {25} سورة النازعات
ثم الأنكسار الثانى بعد هزيمة سحرته امام موسى فتخلى نهائيا عن فكرة انه اله و لكنه تمسك بأنه الملك و انهى الجدال الدينى و  لجأ الى قوته ثانية

قَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ آمَنتُم بِهِ قَبْلَ أَن آذَنَ لَكُمْ إِنَّ هَـذَا لَمَكْرٌ مَّكَرْتُمُوهُ فِي الْمَدِينَةِ لِتُخْرِجُواْ مِنْهَا أَهْلَهَا فَسَوْفَ تَعْلَمُونَ {123} لأُقَطِّعَنَّ أَيْدِيَكُمْ وَأَرْجُلَكُم مِّنْ خِلاَفٍ ثُمَّ لأُصَلِّبَنَّكُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ {124} قَالُواْ إِنَّا إِلَى رَبِّنَا مُنقَلِبُونَ {125} وَمَا تَنقِمُ مِنَّا إِلاَّ أَنْ آمَنَّا بِآيَاتِ رَبِّنَا لَمَّا جَاءتْنَا رَبَّنَا أَفْرِغْ عَلَيْنَا صَبْراً وَتَوَفَّنَا مُسْلِمِينَ {126} وَقَالَ الْمَلأُ مِن قَوْمِ فِرْعَونَ أَتَذَرُ مُوسَى وَقَوْمَهُ لِيُفْسِدُواْ فِي الأَرْضِ وَيَذَرَكَ وَآلِهَتَكَ قَالَ سَنُقَتِّلُ أَبْنَاءهُمْ وَنَسْتَحْيِـي نِسَاءهُمْ وَإِنَّا فَوْقَهُمْ قَاهِرُونَ {127} سورة الأعراف
ثم الانكسار الثالث و الأخير عند الغرق و قد اقر بانه لا اله الا الأله الواحد الذى امنت به بنو اسرائيل

وَجَاوَزْنَا بِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ الْبَحْرَ فَأَتْبَعَهُمْ فِرْعَوْنُ وَجُنُودُهُ بَغْياً وَعَدْواً حَتَّى إِذَا أَدْرَكَهُ الْغَرَقُ قَالَ آمَنتُ أَنَّهُ لا إِلِـهَ إِلاَّ الَّذِي آمَنَتْ بِهِ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ وَأَنَاْ مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ {90} آلآنَ وَقَدْ عَصَيْتَ قَبْلُ وَكُنتَ مِنَ الْمُفْسِدِينَ {91} فَالْيَوْمَ نُنَجِّيكَ بِبَدَنِكَ لِتَكُونَ لِمَنْ خَلْفَكَ آيَةً وَإِنَّ كَثِيراً مِّنَ النَّاسِ عَنْ آيَاتِنَا لَغَافِلُونَ {92} سورة يونس
و المقصود هنا ان فرعون بعد انكساره مع اجراء اول مواجهة مع سيدنا موسى قد توقف عن دعوته لدينه الجديد و حاول اخفاء الحقائق و سخر كل وقته للقضاء على سيدنا موسى و هذا مما يجعل هناك فترة سقطت او غير واضحة فى تاريخه

و الشى الأخر الذى اريد ان اضيفه انه لو كان بنو اسرائيل فى مدينة اخيتاتون حقا فاعتقد ان الطريق الذى سلكوه هو كما فى الصورة المرفقة و كان العبور من عند البحيرات المرة او غالبا عند مجمع البحرين البحيرات المرة و قناة سيزوستريس الذى ربما تكون هى المقصود بكلمة اليم

----------


## غريب الدار

أخي الكريم / طارق شكري
بارك الله فيك , و بارك الله في كل من ساهم معنا في هذا الموضوع في سبيل الوصول للحقائق . و الفضل و الشكر يرجع للأستاذ الفاضل الكريم سيد إبراهيم , صاحب الفكرة و من جمعنا لمناقشة هذا الموضوع كلٍ من وجهة نظرة , و الإختلاف تنوع و إثراء للموضوع , و إن شاء الله نسير على نفس النهج العلمي المنطقي الأثري التاريخي .
عن  علو بني إسرائيل مرتين في الأرض و دخولهم الأراضي المقدسة ثم خروجهم فهذا الموضوع لا خلاف فيه , و إن كان لكل متبحر رؤيته و رأيه بالخصوص و هذا ليس موضوعنا على أي حال.
أشكرك على تأكيد وجهة النظر  بأن الميراث مؤقت و ذلك  حتى لا يلتبس على البعض بأن الميراث أبدي و أن يطالب الأحفاد ...... فنحن جميعا في هذه الدنيا مأتمنين على كل ما نملك سواء أكان علم أو مال أو بدن .... و محاسبين على كل شيء أصغر أو كبر .... و أن المولى عز و جل و بحكمته و برحمته خلقنا على ما نحن عليه و نحمده و نشكره على كل نعمة أنعمها علينا و لا نتعالى على غيرنا بأن خصنا بما أنعم ...... كذلك علينا أن نصبر و نشكر على كل إبتلاء إختصنا بها في هذه الحياة الدنيا فالحاضر مهما طال سوف يؤول لماضي , و يا بخت من صبر و شكر.
أخي الكريم 
لم يكن الميراث فقط حكم و إمامة كما تفضلتم بدليل قوله تعالى " فَأَرْسَلَ فِرْعَوْنُ فِي الْمَدَائِنِ حَاشِرِينَ{53} إِنَّ هَؤُلَاء لَشِرْذِمَةٌ قَلِيلُونَ{54} وَإِنَّهُمْ لَنَا لَغَائِظُونَ{55} وَإِنَّا لَجَمِيعٌ حَاذِرُونَ{56} فَأَخْرَجْنَاهُم مِّن جَنَّاتٍ وَعُيُونٍ{57} وَكُنُوزٍ وَمَقَامٍ كَرِيمٍ{58} كَذَلِكَ وَأَوْرَثْنَاهَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ{59}" – الشعراء.... نرى أن الميراث كان جنات و عيون و كنوز و مقام كريم.
كذلك أرجوا الإنتباه لأن التوريث تم لملك و مملكة فرعون بالكامل. و ما فلسطين بالرغم من قداستها إلا قطعة صغيرة من الأرض , فهل توريثها يعني توريث جميع أنحاء الدولة..؟
ثم إن كان التوريث فقط محدود بفلسطين فكيف يكون ذلك ميراث حكم أو إمامة ؟ هل البلاد كانت تحكم من فلسطين؟. لم يكن بني إسرائيل هم فقط من ورث البلاد , بل قسمت البلاد بين عدد كبير من المستضعفين. 
و أما ما تفضلتم به عن غزوة بني قريظة , فمن نفس الآيات التي أورتها أنت , نرى في قوله تعالى "  {وَرَدَّ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِغَيْظِهِمْ لَمْ يَنَالُوا خَيْراً وَكَفَى اللَّهُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ الْقِتَالَ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ قَوِيّاً عَزِيزاً }الأحزاب25
و في قولة تعالى " و كفي الله المؤمنين القتال " تأكيد لفكرتي أن تلك كانت غزوة بدون قتال ... و إلا لأسمينا ما كسبه المسلمين بعد إنتصارهم غنائم أو ....
ما زلت أؤكد ان تملك الشيء بالميراث يختلف عن تملك الشيء بعد القتال. و أسوق هنا مفهوم أعمق لكلمة " ميراث " , و هو إكتساب الشيء المورث بدون مشقة كبيرة تتناسب مع الشيء المكتسب. يجمع أحدهم المال و العلم و .... يجتهد و يتعب في تجميع ثروته و بعد موته أو رحيلة يؤل ذلك للورثة بدون جهد و مشقة كبيرة منهم.
بعد إنتصار المسلمين على بني قريظة , كان ذلك بدون مشقة كبيرة , فالمولى عز و جل قذف الرعب في قلوب بني قريظة , نعلم الحكم العادل الذي جرى عليهم , لذلك ما تركوه خلفهم كان ميراث.
كذلك ثواب المؤمنين أن يرثوا في الحياة الآخرة جنات , و نعلم أن في ذلك كرم من المولى عز و جل أن ضاعف لهم الثواب و أورثهم أضعاف أضعاف ما عملوا في الحياة الدنيا.....
لقد ورث المستضعفون أملاك فرعون بعد موته و لم يكن في ذلك مشقة. فكل شيء كان متاح و تحت أيديهم بعد موت فرعون و جنوده , و لم يكن لهم الحصول على تلك الثروات بجهدهم و في فترة حياة فرعون فلقد كانوا مستضعفين, و أما بعد موت فرعون و جنوده .... فلا مشقة و الخيرات و الأراضي تكفي الجميع .
أما دخول بني إسرائيل لفلسطين في عهد يوشع بن نون فكان بعد قتال شديد و مشقة بالغة و الأهم أن دخولهم حدث بعد موت فرعون بحوالي 40 سنه. و لم يكن ليدعهم فرعون و جنوده إن كان حيا أن يسكنوا أراضي سيناء لفترة أربعين سنة, ألم يرثوا ما ملكوا بدون مشقة.
لقد أكتسب بني إسرائيل أثناء ال40 سنة قوتهم التي مكنتهم من الإنتصار على القوم الجبارين , أي أنهم عندما أنتصروا لم يكونوا مستضعفين , و أيضا أمتلكوا فلسطين ليس من فرعون و لكن بعد إنتصارهم على الجبارين. فموت فرعون لم يؤثر في قوة الجبارين و التي كانت سبب في زرع الخوف في قلوب بني إسرائيل  فرفضوا الدخول.
إذن فلسطين صغيرة و من تملكها لا يعني أنه تملك مجمل ما ترك فرعون و كان دخول بني إسرائيل بالقتال بعد أن أصبحوا أقوياء ( لم يعودا مستضعفين) و حدث ذلك بعد 40 سنة , ثم أن بني إسرائيل أخذوا البلاد ليس من فرعون بل من الجبارين . أي حتى لو أراد أحد الإصرار على الميراث فيكون أن بني إسرائيل ورثوا فلسطين من الجبارين و ليس من فرعون و جنوده. ألا يكون مستغربا بعد ذلك كله أن نعتقد المقصود بالميراث هو دخول بني إسرائيل فلسطين...!!!!
أخي الكريم 
لا تتعجب من إصراري على موضوع الميراث , و لا تعتقد أن ذلك في الأساس له علاقة بقداسة الأراضي المقدسة , مع التذكير أن تقديس تلك الأراضي هي ليست حكرا على أهلها لأن الذي جعلها مقدسة هو الله , و أن تلك الأراضي كانت و مازالت و ستظل ليوم القيامة مقدسة , لذلك وجب على المؤمنين و الموحدين في كل زمان المحافظة على قداستها , و الأيمان ليس فقط بالسان بل بتصديق القول بالعمل ..... و هذا ليس موضوعنا على أي حال و أؤكد ذلك.
 بل إهتمامي بالميراث لتحديد شخصية فرعون موسى ( المسمى عند العديدين بفرعون الخروج ) حيث أن الميراث تحديدا أكد لي أن تلك الأحداث حدثت في نهاية فترة حكم الأسرة الثالثة عشر , حيث تملك البلاد في فترة الأسر الرابعة عشر عدد كبير من الملوك و كانت البلاد مفككة و سهل هذا على الهكسوس إحتلال البلاد ( الأسر الخامسة عشر) .......و بذلك يكون دخول الهكسوس مصر بعد موسى و ليس قبل. و يمكن لكم الرجوع لمشاركاتي السابقة للتحقق من ذلك.

----------


## غريب الدار

أخوتي الأفاضل
لم يكن فرعون من قوم موسى و لا من بني إسرائيل ذلك بالرجوع لقولة تعالى " وَأَوْرَثْنَا الْقَوْمَ الَّذِينَ كَانُواْ يُسْتَضْعَفُونَ مَشَارِقَ الأَرْضِ وَمَغَارِبَهَا الَّتِي بَارَكْنَا فِيهَا وَتَمَّتْ كَلِمَتُ رَبِّكَ الْحُسْنَى عَلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ بِمَا صَبَرُواْ وَدَمَّرْنَا مَا كَانَ يَصْنَعُ فِرْعَوْنُ وَقَوْمُهُ وَمَا كَانُواْ يَعْرِشُونَ{137}- الأعراف
تخبرنا الآيات أن القوم المستضعفين ( كان قوم موسى من المستضعفين مثلهم مثل عدد كبير من أهل البلاد) ورثوا مشارق الأرض و مغاربها..... في المقابل تنبهنا الآيات أن الدمار لحق بفرعون و قومه .... أي أن فرعون و قومة يختلفون عن قوم موسى ...
كذلك نرى تأكيد لنفس الفكرة أن قوم فرعون غير قوم موسى في قوله تعالى " {وَقَالَ الْمَلأُ مِن قَوْمِ فِرْعَونَ أَتَذَرُ مُوسَى وَقَوْمَهُ لِيُفْسِدُواْ فِي الأَرْضِ وَيَذَرَكَ وَآلِهَتَكَ قَالَ سَنُقَتِّلُ أَبْنَاءهُمْ وَنَسْتَحْيِـي نِسَاءهُمْ وَإِنَّا فَوْقَهُمْ قَاهِرُونَ }الأعراف127 
و اما ما ورد في خطاب فرعون للملأ من حولة في قولة تعالى " قَالَ لِلْمَلَإِ حَوْلَهُ إِنَّ هَذَا لَسَاحِرٌ عَلِيمٌ{34} يُرِيدُ أَن يُخْرِجَكُم مِّنْ أَرْضِكُم بِسِحْرِهِ فَمَاذَا تَأْمُرُونَ{35} قَالُوا أَرْجِهِ وَأَخَاهُ وَابْعَثْ فِي الْمَدَائِنِ حَاشِرِينَ{36}- الشعراء
فنعلم أن لكل ملك حاشية و أتباع و مستشارين .....و نسمي هؤلاء ملأ. و نعلم أن بعض أتباع فرعون كانوا من قوم موسى , مثال ذلك قارون , قال تعالى " {إِنَّ قَارُونَ كَانَ مِن قَوْمِ مُوسَى فَبَغَى عَلَيْهِمْ وَآتَيْنَاهُ مِنَ الْكُنُوزِ مَا إِنَّ مَفَاتِحَهُ لَتَنُوءُ بِالْعُصْبَةِ أُولِي الْقُوَّةِ إِذْ قَالَ لَهُ قَوْمُهُ لَا تَفْرَحْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يُحِبُّ الْفَرِحِينَ }القصص76
و قال تعالى " {إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ وَهَامَانَ وَقَارُونَ فَقَالُوا سَاحِرٌ كَذَّابٌ }غافر24
لقد كان قارون من قوم موسى و كان من أتباع فرعون و كبار مستشاريه و كان من الملأ , فلا غرابة أن يخاطب فرعون بعض أتباعه و الذين هم من قوم موسى بأن يقول أن موسى يريد أن يخرجكم مما أنتم فيه .....
و أما عن كون فرعون موسى و قومة ليسوا من عامة الشعب فهذا أكيد صحيح لعدة أسباب ( كنت قد ذكرتها فيما سبق) و أما التحديد الدقيق لأصله و أصل جميع الفراعنه فالأمر ليس صعبا في أيامنا الحاضرة و من يريد ذلك يمكن للتحليل الجيني المساعدة , و بذلك يعرف علاقة القرابة و مسقط رأس تلك القبيلة أو تلك ... 
و إن كنا نؤمن بأن كلنا لآدم و لكن لا تستغربوا أن بعض المعتقدات الوثنية تقسم البشر لعدة أصول , فهذا دمه أحمر و هذا دمه أزرق و هذا عبد و هذا .... و لا يعترفون بأن كل البشر من أب واحد هو آدم , نعم هذه التفرقات موجودة عند كثير من البشر إلا من رحم ربي . يصنع أحدهم كذبة ثم يصدقها , يستعلي البعض على البعض و يحقر البعض البعض ..... و الحمد لله أننا لا نفكر تفكيرهم و إلا تخيلوا معي أن يكون هناك آدم أسترالي و آدم هندي و آدم صيني ...... تخيلوا الهدف من وراء ذلك ...... تخيلوا من المستفيد و من الخسران .... 

و نعم أخي طارق أؤيد فكرتك بخصوص قصة سيدنا نوح , فالعذاب لابد و أن كان محدود .
و من المنطق أن لم يكن هناك حاجز أو مانع من إنتشار أخبار تلك الأحداث فيما بين  و الحضارات المختلفة  . و أن يحل غضب الله على أحد تلك الحضارات و ينزل بهم العذاب  فكان الخبر ينتقل , حتى يكون منه عبره و درس لجميع البشر و يأتي دور الأنبياء بتذكير البشر بتلك الأحداث .

لذلك أخي/ بن طيبة ليس شرط أن نقرن التذكير بالقوم أو المكان, في إستنتاجكم أن موسى كان يذكر بتلك الأحداث و هذا يعني أن فرعون من قوم موسى ....!!!!!
فلم يكن الفراعنة في عزلة عن العالم الخارجي , و لم يكونوا الحضارة الوحيدة على هذا الكوكب , لقد برعوا في أمور كثيرة و من غير المعقول أنهم لم يكن يأتيهم أخبار الأمم و الحضارات الأخرى.....
و كذلك أنا معك  أخي / طارق فيما يتعلق بمبدأ و فكرة التوحيد:
قال تعالى " وَلِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ لِيَجْزِيَ الَّذِينَ أَسَاؤُوا بِمَا عَمِلُوا وَيَجْزِيَ الَّذِينَ أَحْسَنُوا بِالْحُسْنَى{31} الَّذِينَ يَجْتَنِبُونَ كَبَائِرَ الْإِثْمِ وَالْفَوَاحِشَ إِلَّا اللَّمَمَ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ وَاسِعُ الْمَغْفِرَةِ هُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِكُمْ إِذْ أَنشَأَكُم مِّنَ الْأَرْضِ وَإِذْ أَنتُمْ أَجِنَّةٌ فِي بُطُونِ أُمَّهَاتِكُمْ فَلَا تُزَكُّوا أَنفُسَكُمْ هُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِمَنِ اتَّقَى{32} " - النجم 
لا تزكوا أنفسكم هو أعلم بمن أتقى .......... الله الذي خلق الكون هو أدرى منا بأنفسنا
أن يعرف البشر الله فهذا ليس مستغربا , فأول البشر آدم , و جميع البشر مكلفين و لكن أن تكون فئة دون عن البشر هم أعلم البشر بالله فهذا كلام مستغرب , فمن عدل الله و إنصافة أن بعث للناس جميعا أنبياء و رسل مبشرين و منذرين و كان التفضيل بالتكليف بأن أختص البعض بأن يكون منهم الأنبياء و في ذلك حمل ثقيل . أما أن نساوي ذلك التكليف ببعض المعتقدات و القصص الوثنية فهذا كلام جد مستغرب.
كان الشيطان و مازال لنا نحن بني آدم بالمرصاد. يعدنا الشيطان غرورا , و يوقع بيننا العداوة و البغضاء , و يحفذ و ينشط العنصرية و التحيز بيننا بني آدم , و يتبعه البعض لمصالح ذاتية فيحرفون أوامر الله و ما جاء به الأنبياء , و يتخذ الشيطان من بني آدم أتباع , تبقى بعض المعتقدات صحيحة ( مثل البعث و الحساب ) و لكن الأصل و المضمون يشوه فهو  ليس كما أمر المولى عز و جل . يزين الشيطان تلك الديانات و تلك العادات و يفرح بها الناس و تتوارثها الأجيال , و عندما يأتيهم أحدهم بالحق يكون ردهم " كذلك و جدنا آبائنا يفعلون " .....
و لا أرى بأس في التمسك بعز و مجد الآباء و الآجداد طالما كنا نحن إمتدادهم لعزهم و مجدهم  فيما لا يغضب الله علينا. و لكن أخشى أن يكون هناك تباهي و تعالي على المستضعفين من الناس بما لا يكون إلا لزرع الفرقة .... لذلك أذكر نفسي بأن لا تزكوا أنفسكم هو أعلم بمن أتقى ....
 أفضل البشر هم الأنبياء ... و لقد ورد في قوله تعالى  {آمَنَ الرَّسُولُ بِمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْهِ مِن رَّبِّهِ وَالْمُؤْمِنُونَ كُلٌّ آمَنَ بِاللّهِ وَمَلآئِكَتِهِ وَكُتُبِهِ وَرُسُلِهِ لاَ نُفَرِّقُ بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِّن رُّسُلِهِ وَقَالُواْ سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا غُفْرَانَكَ رَبَّنَا وَإِلَيْكَ الْمَصِيرُ }البقرة285 .
لا تفرقة بين الرسل فما بالنا بالبشر ...... و ما عامة البشر إلا مصيب و مخطأ , أما الأنبياء فهم مكلفين و مبلغين لدين الله و منهجه .... و يمكن لبعض الصالحين المصلحين من البشر أن يسير في النهج الصحيح , و يمكن لبعض البشر رفض كل ذلك و التمسك بدين الآباء و الأجداد و يمكن للبعض أن يأخذ من الدين الصحيح البعض و يعرض عن البعض ..... و لكل  ما كسب و هو أدرى بمصلحته و هو المسؤل عن آخرته.
و أرى أن  إخناتون لم ينزل عليه وحي من السماء , و لكن يكون هو من من تأثر بأفكار النهج السماوي الصحيح الذي نزل على موسى فأخذ منه ما يناسبه , فجاءت كلماته فيها من التوحيد المحرف .....
و هذا يؤكد أن إخناتون لم يعاصر موسى , بل جاء بعده  بزمن فأخذ بعض كتابات بني إسرائيل و معتقداتهم  و حرفها بما يمجد فيها شخصة . فلقد سرق إخناتون فكرة التوحيد من احد الأديان السماوية , و حرفه ..... 
و لكن لماذا أرجح أن إخناتون جاء بعد موسى و لم يعاصره.؟ ذلك بسبب التشابه الذي أشار إليه البعض , فلو كانا في زمن واحد لكان في كلام و تعاليم إخناتون تأكيد لكلام موسى بطريقة غير مباشرة. و لساعد ذلك سيدنا موسى في دعوته ....
و أما قول فرعون للملأ من حوله , كما جاء في قوله تعالى " {وَقَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ يَا أَيُّهَا الْمَلَأُ مَا عَلِمْتُ لَكُم مِّنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرِي فَأَوْقِدْ لِي يَا هَامَانُ عَلَى الطِّينِ فَاجْعَل لِّي صَرْحاً لَّعَلِّي أَطَّلِعُ إِلَى إِلَهِ مُوسَى وَإِنِّي لَأَظُنُّهُ مِنَ الْكَاذِبِينَ }القصص38 
فلقد أدعى فرعون أنه إله , و كان خطابه موجه لأتباعه ( السذج أو المنافقين ) و ليس لجميع البشر , و من المنطقي أن لا يشرك فرعون معه إله آخر , بأن يقول و كذا إله ......., و لو أقر بغير ذلك و كأنه يقول لأتباعه أنتم مخيرين في إتباعي أو إتباع غيري. و لقد أوضحت الآيات كيف أن فرعون أراد إثبات قولة بدليل مادي من خلال بناء صرح .. حتى يؤكد عدم صدق موسى ..... و تأكيد أن علمه صحيح. 
لم ينفي فرعون وجود آله آخر و لكنه أدعى و حسب علمه أنه إله لمن حوله ( لا حظ  كلمة لكم ) فهو يخاطبهم بأنه إلاههم و هذا حد علمه , فهو لهم و هم له ... و من يريد غير ذلك فهو كذاب .... أكيد هذا الأسلوب لم و لن ينفرد به فرعون و لا يعد هذا توحيد . بل يمكن أن نسمية دكتاتورية أحد العبادات الوثنية. لأن من خالف فرعون كان جزاءه أن يعذب و يصلب في أعجاز النخل.
كذلك لم يقول فرعون أنه إله الأمم الأخرى بل حدد أنه إله فقط لمن هم في مملكتة و من هم تحت سلطانة , فلابد أن كان عند غير البلاد الفرعونية معتقدات أخرى و لابد أن كان عند بعض الفراعنة أخبار عن تلك المعتقدات , فإن أدعى فرعون أنه إله لهذا الكون لكان هناك كفرة خارج حدود مملكته و لتطلب ذلك تأديب هؤلاء الكفرة ........

----------


## طارق شكرى

اخى الفاضل غريب الدار بارك الله فيك
و انا شاكر لك جدا لتواصلك معى فانا اعتبرك الأن صديقا عزيزا لى
و اتفق معك للمرة الثانية ان الميراث ليس ابدى و ان الفلسطينيون منذ فجر التاريخ برهنوا انهم اكثر ترحيبا و اكراما لضيوف هذه الأرض المقدسة و انهم اكثر من حافظ عليها و على قدسيتها و ما زالوا حتى الأن و هذه الأرض بالطبع حقهم الأزلى و ان مر عليهم بعض من حكمهم (مثل جميع الأمم) و لكنهم هم الباقون

اما قوله تعالى
وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى مُوسَى أَنْ أَسْرِ بِعِبَادِي إِنَّكُم مُّتَّبَعُونَ {52} فَأَرْسَلَ فِرْعَوْنُ فِي الْمَدَائِنِ حَاشِرِينَ {53} إِنَّ هَؤُلَاء لَشِرْذِمَةٌ قَلِيلُونَ {54} وَإِنَّهُمْ لَنَا لَغَائِظُونَ {55} وَإِنَّا لَجَمِيعٌ حَاذِرُونَ {56} فَأَخْرَجْنَاهُم مِّن جَنَّاتٍ وَعُيُونٍ {57} وَكُنُوزٍ وَمَقَامٍ كَرِيمٍ {58} كَذَلِكَ وَأَوْرَثْنَاهَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ {59} فَأَتْبَعُوهُم مُّشْرِقِينَ {60} سورة الشعراء

فيبدوا لى ان هذا كأنه قراءة لقرار الله سبحانه و تعالى حتى قبل ان يخرج فرعون من بيته
ثم و اورثناها بنى اسرائيل واضحة فملوك بنى اسرائيل معروفين لنا و هم طالوت ثم داوود ثم سليمان فهؤلاء هم من ورثوا فرعون (لم يرثوا طغيانه بالطبع) و كان لهم ملك عظيم و خير وفير و لكن اعتقد انهم لم يأتوا الى مصر و اعتقد ان ذلك ليس محل خلاف

اما قوله تعالى وَرَدَّ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِغَيْظِهِمْ لَمْ يَنَالُوا خَيْراً وَكَفَى اللَّهُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ الْقِتَالَ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ قَوِيّاً عَزِيزاً (25)

فهذه خاصة بكفار مكة فى غزوة الأحزاب حيث ردهم الله و ارسل عليهم ريحا و بردا فانسحبوا بدون قتال
ثم بعد ذلك مباشرة توجه المسلمون و حاصروا بنى قريظة حتى استسلموا و اخذوهم اسرى و حكم عليهم سعد بن معاذ سيد الأوس بقتل جميع الرجال و سبى النساء و الأطفال لذلك استخدمت هنا كلمة و اورثكم بمعنى حق (اقره الله) بعد موت أصحابه رغم ان من قتلهم هم المسلمون و هذا القتل كان له اسباب بالطبع لن اتطرق لها هنا

اما عن الجبارين فقد ادرجت رسالة جاءت لأخناتون من احد الحكام يقول له فيها

I am indeed guarding the place of the king
بمعنى ان من يحمى المستعمرات هم اهلها و هم جبارين على الأعداء مسالمين للأصدقاء فكان الأمر كأنه شبه اتحاد و ليس غزو و هذه كانت فلسفة مصرية قديمة ارساها تحتمس الثالث و لذلك نجح هذا الأتحاد و استمر بدون مشاكل 

اما عن فرعون انه ليس من قوم موسى فانا اتفق تماما معك و اشكرك على هذا التصحيح فهو ليس من قوم موسى

اما عن قولك 
(كذلك لم يقول فرعون أنه إله الأمم الأخرى بل حدد أنه إله فقط لمن هم في مملكتة و من هم تحت سلطانة , فلابد أن كان عند غير البلاد الفرعونية معتقدات أخرى و لابد أن كان عند بعض الفراعنة أخبار عن تلك المعتقدات , فإن أدعى فرعون أنه إله لهذا الكون لكان هناك كفرة خارج حدود مملكته و لتطلب ذلك تأديب هؤلاء الكفرة ........)
فبارك الله فيك هذا ما قاله سيدنا موسى لفرعون فى اول مواجهة فقال له ان كنت لا اله غيرك فمن رب السماوات و الأرض و من ربكم و رب ابائكم الأولين و من رب المشرق و المغرب فلم يستطع فرعون الأجابة الا بتهديده بالسجن لينهى هذا النقاش الذى هزمه فيه رسول الله موسى هزيمة منكرة ثم بهت فرعون بعد ذلك عندما جاءه موسى بالمعجزات امام الناس و عجز فرعون عن الرد عليه فتنازل عن كبرياؤه و ترجى موسى ان يؤجل المواجهة و لا يضربه بالضربة القاضية من اول جولة

قَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ وَمَا رَبُّ الْعَالَمِينَ {23} قَالَ رَبُّ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا إن كُنتُم مُّوقِنِينَ {24} قَالَ لِمَنْ حَوْلَهُ أَلَا تَسْتَمِعُونَ {25} قَالَ رَبُّكُمْ وَرَبُّ آبَائِكُمُ الْأَوَّلِينَ {26} قَالَ إِنَّ رَسُولَكُمُ الَّذِي أُرْسِلَ إِلَيْكُمْ لَمَجْنُونٌ {27} قَالَ رَبُّ الْمَشْرِقِ وَالْمَغْرِبِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا إِن كُنتُمْ تَعْقِلُونَ {28} قَالَ لَئِنِ اتَّخَذْتَ إِلَهاً غَيْرِي لَأَجْعَلَنَّكَ مِنَ الْمَسْجُونِينَ {29} قَالَ أَوَلَوْ جِئْتُكَ بِشَيْءٍ مُّبِينٍ {30} قَالَ فَأْتِ بِهِ إِن كُنتَ مِنَ الصَّادِقِينَ {31} فَأَلْقَى عَصَاهُ فَإِذَا هِيَ ثُعْبَانٌ مُّبِينٌ {32} وَنَزَعَ يَدَهُ فَإِذَا هِيَ بَيْضَاء لِلنَّاظِرِينَ {33} قَالَ لِلْمَلَإِ حَوْلَهُ إِنَّ هَذَا لَسَاحِرٌ عَلِيمٌ {34} يُرِيدُ أَن يُخْرِجَكُم مِّنْ أَرْضِكُم بِسِحْرِهِ فَمَاذَا تَأْمُرُونَ {35} قَالُوا أَرْجِهِ وَأَخَاهُ وَابْعَثْ فِي الْمَدَائِنِ حَاشِرِينَ {36} يَأْتُوكَ بِكُلِّ سَحَّارٍ عَلِيمٍ {37}  سورة الشعراء

و اشكرك على تصحيح ان فرعون لم يكن اسرائيليا لأننى صراحة ندمت بعد ان كتبتها و تمنيت ان يصحح احد هذا الخطأ و قد قمت انت بالواجب و ان ما زلت اشعر ان هناك شئ غامض فى ملأ فرعون بل فرعون نفسه شخصية محيرة و تاعبنا معاه و اعتقد ان حفيد الأخ الفاضل ابن طيبة هو من سيؤلف الكتاب و ربنا يوفقه بعد ان تكون وصلت عدد صفحات هذا الموضوع الى 7000 صفحة
و اتمنى ان لا اكون قد اطلت عليكم
فارجوا المداومة على التواصل و المناقشة فبالتاكيد تبادل الأراء و الأختلاف يثرى المناقشة

----------


## ابن طيبة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخ الفاضل طارق شكري
الاخ الفاضل غريب الدار
مناقشات ثرية و لكن......
لا يمكن ان ننظر للموضوع من زاوية واحدة بل يجب حتي نحل هذا المشكل ان ننظر اليه من زواياه جميعا حتي نصل للحل
الاخ الفاضل غريب الدار يتمسك بنقطة واحدة ليبني عليها نظريته و هي اشكالية التوريث و هي جزء من اجزاء زاوية واحدة بالموضوع و ترك البقية الباقية بدون ان يتناولها او حتي ان يحللها او يتطرق اليها من قريب او بعيد و كان الموضوع خاص بالتوريث فقط((و اورثناها قوم اخرين))

اما بخصوص اخي الفاضل طارق شكري فانه قد اتي  بنظرية سبق و ان تناولناها بحثا و قتلا و هي ان اخناتن هو فرعون موسي او فرعون الخروج للذين يزعمون ان هناك فرعونين احدهما للخروج و الاخر للتسخير و هو قول رددنا عليه من قبل
و اود ان اقول لاخي الفاضل طارق شكري قبل هذه الصفحة اوردت واحدة من نظرياتي عن فرعون موسي و هي تفيد ان القصة برمتها قد حدثت اثناء تواجد الهكسوس بمصر
و هنا اجدني ان اي منكما لم يتناول هذه النظرية و لم يعقب عليها بالنقد او التاييد

اخي الفاضل طارق شكري كتابي منتهي و الحمد لله و لكن لا اريد ان اطرح علي الناس كلاما لا تدعمه الادلة و البراهين و الوثائق التاريخية و ان كان ذلك سيمنعني من نشره في حياتي فاتمني كما قلت ان ينشره احد احفادي شريطة ان ينشر الحقائق المجرد

تحياتي لكما و تقديري و احترامي*

----------


## طارق شكرى

اخى العزيز ابن طيبة
اتفق معك كثيرا و لكن لى تعليقين  



> *
> أنظر إلى قول الله : 
> وَقَالَ مُوسَى إِنِّي عُذْتُ بِرَبِّي وَرَبِّكُم مِّن كُلِّ مُتَكَبِّرٍ لَّا يُؤْمِنُ بِيَوْمِ الْحِسَابِ 
> و قول الله على لسان مؤمن آل فرعون : 
> يَا قَوْمِ إِنَّمَا هَذِهِ الْحَيَاةُ الدُّنْيَا مَتَاعٌ وَإِنَّ الْآخِرَةَ هِيَ دَارُ الْقَرَارِ 
> و التعليق : 
> هذا يشير إلى أن فرعون مصر المخاطب هنا لــيــس مــصــريـا 
> لأن المصريين القدماء أعتقدوا فعلا فى يوم الحساب و البعث و الحياة الآخرة .... 
> و كانت معتقداتهم أن الميت سيحاسب على أعماله أمام أوزيريس حيث يتم وزن قلبه ف كفة الميزان الذى فى كفته الأخرى ريشة الحق . و لهذا أهتم المصريون القدماء جميعا بتحنيط الموتى لأعتقادهم بأن الروح ستعود لهذا الجثمان عند البعث . 
> *


فانا قرأت فى الديانة المصرية كثيرا و فكرت بها كثيرا جدا فلفهم ما يعنيه المصرى القديم يجب ان يكون القارئ عنده ثقافة دينية جيدة و كان السبب فى هذا البحث هم هاتين الأيتين

ذَلِكَ لِيَعْلَمَ أَنِّي لَمْ أَخُنْهُ بِالْغَيْبِ وَأَنَّ اللّهَ لاَ يَهْدِي كَيْدَ الْخَائِنِينَ {52} وَمَا أُبَرِّئُ نَفْسِي إِنَّ النَّفْسَ لأَمَّارَةٌ بِالسُّوءِ إِلاَّ مَا رَحِمَ رَبِّيَ إِنَّ رَبِّي غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ {53} سورة يوسف

قَالَ لاَ يَأْتِيكُمَا طَعَامٌ تُرْزَقَانِهِ إِلاَّ نَبَّأْتُكُمَا بِتَأْوِيلِهِ قَبْلَ أَن يَأْتِيكُمَا ذَلِكُمَا مِمَّا عَلَّمَنِي رَبِّي إِنِّي تَرَكْتُ مِلَّةَ قَوْمٍ لاَّ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللّهِ وَهُم بِالآخِرَةِ هُمْ كَافِرُونَ {37} سورة يوسف

فكيف تقول امرأة العزيز (وَأَنَّ اللّهَ لاَ يَهْدِي كَيْدَ الْخَائِنِينَ) و يقول يوسف و هو الذى نشأ فى بيتها (إِنِّي تَرَكْتُ مِلَّةَ قَوْمٍ لاَّ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللّهِ وَهُم بِالآخِرَةِ هُمْ كَافِرُونَ)

و هذا شبيه تمام الشبه بموقف سيدنا موسى فى هذه الأية الكريمة التى ذكرتها
نعم المصريين القدماء كان عندهم علم مذهل بالله و خلق الكون و يعلمون ما لا يعلمه معظم اهل الأرض فأنا شخصيا قد تعلمت من المصريين القدماء رغم اننى مسلم 
و لكن رغم هذا العلم لا يعدهم الله مؤمنين بالله لشركهم فجعلوا لله شركاء فى الدنيا و فى الأخرة ايضا فعوزير (ازوريس) يحاسبهم و رع يأخذهم الى الجنة فيما يعرف بمراكب الشمس و الذى لن يركب مع رع سيسقط فى نهر الدينونة لتأكله التماسيح فطبعا هذا شرك فعوزير يبعث الى النار و رع الى التماسيح فبالطبع لا يؤمنون بالأخرة و ان عرفوا الفردوس و الهاوية و ان كان كل املهم فى هذه الدنيا هو الذهاب الى الله فى الجنة (و بالمناسبة المصريين القدماء كانوا لا يكذبون ابدا - الا فرعون طبعا -  فتثق فيما يقولون و لا تثق فى اسفار بنى اسرائيل و الكذب فى بنى اسرائيل متوارث منذ ان جاؤا يتباكون لأبيهم)

و مثلهم فى ذلك مثل كفار مكة فكانوا يعرفون الله و يعتقدون انهم اهدى من محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم و مع ذلك اكد لهم سيد الخلق

قُلْ يَا أَيُّهَا الْكَافِرُونَ {1} لَا أَعْبُدُ مَا تَعْبُدُونَ {2}وَلَا أَنتُمْ عَابِدُونَ مَا أَعْبُدُ {3} وَلَا أَنَا عَابِدٌ مَّا عَبَدتُّمْ {4}وَلَا أَنتُمْ عَابِدُونَ مَا أَعْبُدُ (5} لَكُمْ دِينُكُمْ وَلِيَ دِينِ (6}سورة الكافرون

و كرر لهم (وَلَا أَنتُمْ عَابِدُونَ مَا أَعْبُدُ) للتاكيد حتى لا يقولوا بعد ذلك انهم يعبدون الله و هذا ما فعله سيدنا يوسف مع المصريين فكرر (هم) (وَهُم بِالآخِرَةِ هُمْ كَافِرُونَ) تاكيدا يمنع الشك فلا يقولون بعد ذلك انهم يؤمنوا بالأخرة او بيوم الحساب






> *
> كما أن النبى يوسف كان ساميا و لم يكن نيبا أو رسولا للمصريين بل كان أمينا على خزائن الأرض ( أى وزيرا للمالية و التموين بلغة عصرنا )
> *


عن قول مؤمن ال فرعون (وَلَقَدْ جَاءكُمْ يُوسُفُ مِن قَبْلُ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَمَا زِلْتُمْ فِي شَكٍّ مِّمَّا جَاءكُم بِهِ حَتَّى إِذَا هَلَكَ قُلْتُمْ لَن يَبْعَثَ اللَّهُ مِن بَعْدِهِ رَسُولًا)
فنبى الله يوسف كان يدعوا لله فى مصر حتى و هو بالسجن (يا صاحبى السجن ءأرباب متفرقون خير أم الله الواحد القهار(39) سورة يوسف
و لكن ما قاله هنا مؤمن ال فرعون هو كلام البشر و عامة كلام البشر فى القرأن ليس صحيحا دائما

قد يكون فرعون موسى من الهكسوس بالفعل و لكن الهكسوس خرجوا على يد احمس (اولا سقنن رع ثم كاموس و اخيرا احمس من قضى على اخر قلاعهم فى كفاح عظيم لهذه الأسرة الكريمة)

و لكن قال تعالى 
وَنَادَى فِرْعَوْنُ فِي قَوْمِهِ قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ أَلَيْسَ لِي مُلْكُ مِصْرَ وَهَذِهِ الْأَنْهَارُ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِي أَفَلَا تُبْصِرُونَ {51} أَمْ أَنَا خَيْرٌ مِّنْ هَذَا الَّذِي هُوَ مَهِينٌ وَلَا يَكَادُ يُبِينُ {52} فَلَوْلَا أُلْقِيَ عَلَيْهِ أَسْوِرَةٌ مِّن ذَهَبٍ أَوْ جَاء مَعَهُ الْمَلَائِكَةُ مُقْتَرِنِينَ {53} فَاسْتَخَفَّ قَوْمَهُ فَأَطَاعُوهُ إِنَّهُمْ كَانُوا قَوْماً فَاسِقِينَ {54} فَلَمَّا آسَفُونَا انتَقَمْنَا مِنْهُمْ فَأَغْرَقْنَاهُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ {55} فَجَعَلْنَاهُمْ سَلَفاً وَمَثَلاً لِلْآخِرِينَ {56} سورة الزخرف

فهل المقصود باغرقناهم اجمعين الهكسوس اجمعين ام جماعة (قوم) فقط من الهكسوس و استمر باقى الهكسوس فى حكم مصر
عامة انا اتفق معك تماما ان هذا الفرعون فيه شئ غامض و سلوكه مختلف عن باقى ملوك مصر مما قد يؤكد انه من ملوك الهكسوس و لكن ما الدليل ؟
فربما قال البعض انهم يتبرأون من فرعون و يلصقونه بالهكسوس

و بالمناسبة موضوع التوريث هذا هام جدا جدا جدا
فهو يثبت ان بيت المقدس كان تحت حكم المصريين فى ذلك الوقت فسينحصر الخلاف فى الفترة بين تحتمس الثالث و حور محب (و ان كان حور محب و هو قائد الجيش قبل توليه الحكم هو ما ثبت انه اعاد الحيوية للجيش المصرى و اعاد تنظيمه مما يعنى ان الدولة خارجة من ضعف)و الثابت للجميع ان رمسيس الثانى هو من اعاد فتح بيت المقدس (او ارض كنعان)

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الله الله يا اخ طارق
رائعة تحليلاتك
و لكن اصبر معي ما رايك في النقاط التالية
1-متي كان قدماء المصريين يعتمدون في بناؤهم علي الطين؟ اليس فرعون هو القائل لهامان (فاوقد لي علي الطين) متي كنا نعتمد علي الطين لنبني صروحا علما بان كل صروحنا من اهرامات و مسلات و معابد قد قدت من الصخر منذ ما قبل عصر الاسرات حتي سقوط الاسرة الثلاثين؟
2-اليس غريبا ان يقول فرعون (و هذه الانهار تجري من تحتي) غريبة جدا كلمة الانهار و لماذا لم يكتفي بكلمة نهر
3-هل لاحظت في السياق القراني ان المولي عز و جل يتحدث عن فرعونين و غريب ان يحدث ذلك فان كان فان الصدفة تجعل زوجة اولاهما تتبني موسي و تجعل اخراهما تؤمن بالله الواحد القهار علي يد موسي ايضا و حاشي لله ان يكون في القران اي لبس و غموض
4- نحن نبحث اخي الفاضل عن ملك واحد عاصر ميلاد موسي و مات غريقا اثناء خروج موسي من مصر
5- اين مدين هل هي في الاردن كما يزعم البعض ام باليمن
6- اين حدثت فترة التيه و كيف ترك ملوك مصر ممن تلوا فرعون هؤلاء الشرذمة القليلون يمرحون كيف شاءوا في سيناء لمدة اربعون سنة ثم يتركوهم ليكونوا نواة التي من خلالها تنشا مملكة اسرائيل
7- لماذا نوسم مصر بالوثنية طيلة خمسة الاف سنة هو عمر حضارتها و نستغرب ان تقول زوجة فرعون لفظ الجلالة (الله) او يرد هذا اللفظ علي لسان مؤمن ال فرعون بل ان هناك من الدلائل المؤكدة التي تشير الي وجود لفظ الجلالة الله في المتون المصرية القديمة و كتاب الموتي ليس علينا ببعيد و كذلك متون الاهرام و العديد من البرديات التي جاء فيها صراحة لفظ الجلالة ((الله))!!!
8- متي قامت مملكة اسرائيل في القدس و هل توجد حتي الان اي قرائن اثرية تشير الي ذلك (اجزم ان ذلك لم يحدث و لن يحدث)
اتركك الان لتجيب علي هذه الاستفسارات و لي عودة لطرح المزيد منها
تقبل تحياتي و تقديري و احترامي*

----------


## طارق شكرى

اخى الفاضل ابن طيبة
شكرا جزيلا للأهتمام و انا كنت اريدك ان تدخل معنا فى مناقشة حتى تزيد المناقشة سخونة و اثراء و اتمنى ان الأستاذ سيد ابراهيم و الأستاذ احمد المليجى لا يبخلون علينا بعلمهم (و ان كنت انا ضيف عليكم بالطبع فانا ما زلت أطرق الباب ) و انا سعيد جدا بمناقشتك
و لنأتى الى الأسئلة

1 - متي كان قدماء المصريين يعتمدون في بناؤهم علي الطين؟ اليس فرعون هو القائل لهامان (فاوقد لي علي الطين) متي كنا نعتمد علي الطين لنبني صروحا علما بان كل صروحنا من اهرامات و مسلات و معابد قد قدت من الصخر منذ ما قبل عصر الاسرات حتي سقوط الاسرة الثلاثين؟

فكان فرعون يذكر الطين من باب السخرية من موسى (كأن موسى لا يستحق اكثر من ذلك) و هذا ليس رأيى و انما موجود فى المصحف المفسر

2 - اليس غريبا ان يقول فرعون (و هذه الانهار تجري من تحتي) غريبة جدا كلمة الانهار و لماذا لم يكتفي بكلمة نهر ؟

هى نعم غريبة و من يستطيع الأجابة على هذا السؤال ؟؟ و كيف تجرى من تحته اصلا هو كان واقف فين ؟
عامة فاى بلد زراعية يحفرون الترع و القنوات للزراعة و اكيد كان هناك الكثير منها اما عن مصطلح الأنهار فعلى كل حال كان هذا تكبرا من فرعون فالله بالطبع هو من يفجر الأنهار


3 - هل لاحظت في السياق القراني ان المولي عز و جل يتحدث عن فرعونين و غريب ان يحدث ذلك فان كان فان الصدفة تجعل زوجة اولاهما تتبني موسي و تجعل اخراهما تؤمن بالله الواحد القهار علي يد موسي ايضا و حاشي لله ان يكون في القران اي لبس و غموض
نحن نبحث اخي الفاضل عن ملك واحد عاصر ميلاد موسي و مات غريقا اثناء خروج موسي من مصر ؟

نعم انا اتفق معك تماما تماما فهذه ثغرة كبيرة فى اخناتون و هى قصر مدة حكمه و فرعون موسى كان ملك واحد و ليس ملكين و لذلك انا اعتقد ان كان فرعون موسى هو اخناتون حقا (و هذا استنتاج فاحتمال نعم او لا الله اعلم) و ان هناك فترة سقطت من تاريخه لا نعلمها (و هذا وارد فالتقويم المصرى كان مرتبط بالملوك) فلن تظهر الحقيقة الأن حتى تتم اكتشافات جديدة

و لكن ما جعلنى اعتقد انه اخناتون هى قضية (وَأَوْرَثْنَا الْقَوْمَ الَّذِينَ كَانُواْ يُسْتَضْعَفُونَ مَشَارِقَ الأَرْضِ وَمَغَارِبَهَا الَّتِي بَارَكْنَا فِيهَا) و هذه المناقشة التى تمت مع السيد غريب الدار فان كان بيت المقدس تحت الحكم المصرى فى عصر فرعون (و هذا ما اعتقده انا و اختلف هو معى) فاننا نكون قد حددنا الفترة عن ملك جاء بدأ من اخناتون و الذى من المؤكد ان بيت المقدس كان فى عهده تحت الحكم المصرى و الى ما قبل رمسيس الثانى الذى من المؤكد انه دخل بيت المقدس مرة اخرى مما يعنى ان مصر فقدت سلطتها على بيت المقدس قبل رمسيس الثانى

4- اين مدين هل هي في الاردن كما يزعم البعض ام باليمن ؟
لا اعلم هذا و بحثت فيها و اكد البعض انها منطقة فى الأردن و قال البعض انها فى سيناء و انت اضفت اليمن و هذا فى حاجة الى توضيح و لكن ما علاقة هذا بفرعون ؟ فمن آوى موسى و نجاه من القوم الظالمين هو شعيب

5- اين حدثت فترة التيه و كيف ترك ملوك مصر ممن تلوا فرعون هؤلاء الشرذمة القليلون يمرحون كيف شاءوا في سيناء لمدة اربعون سنة ثم يتركوهم ليكونوا نواة التي من خلالها تنشا مملكة اسرائيل ؟

هذا ليس فيه اى مشكلة على الأطلاق و التاريخ المصرى ملئ بتسلل البدو الى الصحارى المصرية يذهبون و يأتون و يسرقون و هذا حدث كثيرا و كان الملوك كثيرا ما يبعثون الحملات لمطاردة البدو و قد برع المصريون فى ذلك و لكن بعد غرق فرعون اكيد كانت البلاد فى حالة من الضعف و المشاكل بما يغنيهم عن مطاردة البدو و بالمناسبة فانا احاول معرفة خط سير رحلة بنى اسرائيل بعد عبورهم البحر و الى الأن لم اتعدى شاطئ الواد الأيمن و اعتقد ان تكملة هذا الموضوع ليس سهلا

6- لماذا نوسم مصر بالوثنية طيلة خمسة الاف سنة هو عمر حضارتها و نستغرب ان تقول زوجة فرعون لفظ الجلالة (الله) او يرد هذا اللفظ علي لسان مؤمن ال فرعون بل ان هناك من الدلائل المؤكدة التي تشير الي وجود لفظ الجلالة الله في المتون المصرية القديمة و كتاب الموتي ليس علينا ببعيد و كذلك متون الاهرام و العديد من البرديات التي جاء فيها صراحة لفظ الجلالة ((الله))!!! ؟

انا متفق معك انهم كانوا يعرفون الله (و الله كانوا يعرفون الله) و لكن هذا لا يعنى انهم كانوا موحدين بالله و لا يلزم ان يكون اسم الله فى اللغة المصرية القديمة هو الله و لكن يمكن الأشارة اليه بالواحد او القوى او نافخ الروح و هى من اسماء الاله بتاح

و عامة العديد من كتاب التاريخ ظلموا مصر و صوروها انها كانت دولة مستبدة ظالمة و هذا ما ثبت عكسه تماما سواء بالقرأن الكريم او بعد فك طلاسم الحروف المصرية القديمة فكان الملك يكتسب شرعيته من احترامه لمبادئ ماعت (العدل) (ثم بعد عصر الهكسوس ظهر بقوة الأله حورس رمز العسكرية و المداومة على قتال قوى الشر و اصبح هو الذى يهمس بحكمته للملك) عامة العدل فى مصر هذا موضوع يطول و لا اريد ان اتطرق اليه و بالمناسبة انا اعتقد ان هذه الأساءة كانت مقصودة سواء من اليهود او من بعدهم الأغريق و كانوا اصحاب فكر استعمارى بل احتلوا مصر اسوأ صور الأحتلال فجاؤا الى مصر و جعلوها موطنا لهم و مصر كانت فى اقصى مراحل ضعفها بعد حروبها مع الفرس
و لا تنسى ان اسفار اليهود تشير الى قوم فرعون بالمصريين فكره المصريين فى صلب دينهم اما القرأن الكريم فأشار اليهم بقوم فرعون او أل فرعون

متي قامت مملكة اسرائيل في القدس و هل توجد حتي الان اي قرائن اثرية تشير الي ذلك (اجزم ان ذلك لم يحدث و لن يحدث) ؟
لا توجد اى قرائن اثرية و لكن لماذا تجزم ؟؟؟ عامة لا تستبعد ان يأتوا بحجر قديم و يكتبوا عليه شوية عبرى و يقولوا لقينا اثر ايه المشكلة ؟

سيد معتز اسألتك ممتعة و مشوقة و اكيد طبعا انك ستختلف معى فى بعضها و ستتفق فى البعض فأرجوا التوضيح و فى انتظار المزيد
و اقدر لك كثيرا حبك الكبير لمصر و لتاريخها 
و تقبل شكرى و احترامى

----------


## سيد جعيتم

السادة الزملاء والأصدقاء الأفاضل
أشكركم جميعاً فكل المشاركات هامة ويقصد بها الوصول للحقيقة وسعيد برقى المناقشات وبدخول الأخوة الذين درسوا التاريخ المصرى ودققوا فيه حتى وصلوا لهذه المرحلة وتعدوها وأرحب بلهواة أمثالى  ولو أننى على ما يبدوا الهاوى الوحيد والباقى بحمد الله محترفون .
كثيراً مما عرض الحقيقة سبق مناقشته بإستفاضة ولكن التكرار يذكرنا بما مضى دون الحاجة لتقليب الصفحات .
لأخى ابن طيبة نظرية فى أن أحداث موسى كاملة لم تجرى فى أرض مصر وهذه النظرية نتاج بحث سبعة عشر عاماً وأميل اليها . وانا لا أميل إلى أن فرعون موسى كان من قوم موسى أو من الهكسوس ولو عدنا لصفحات سابقة سنجد أننا عرضنا أسماء فراعين كثيرين ويمكن أنا نقلت  من كتب سليم حسن  لبعض الكتابات المصرية المنقوشة والمنسوبة لفترات يمكن من الأسرة الثانية والثالة مكتوبة بطريقة شبيهة لما ورد فى التوراة بل وعرضنا أن حتشبسوت قال بعض المؤرخين أنها أم موسى وعرضنا أن أمنحتب الثالث قد يكون فرعون التربية وإخناتون فرعون الخروج ويمكن أنا لى موضوع بنفس القاعة لم يكن بنفس أهمية هذا الموضوع عنوانه إخناتون ما له وما عليه ) وأنا أحب إخناتون وكم كنت بصحبته فى مواضيع بقاعة مصر التى فى خاطرى وأخرها (إخناتون ونساء الفراعنة ). ورغم كل ها فلم يعثر أى من الباحثين على أى رسومات أو خراطيش مصرية تحكى عن موسى وعن خروجه من مصر على الرغم من أن أجدادنا سجلوا على معابدهم وفى بردياتهم كل ما كان يحدث بكل دقة .
لهذا كانت نظرية أبن طيبة محترمة وتستحق المناقشة بنفس الموضوعية التى نناقش بها للوصول للحقيقة وانا فى أنتظار مناقشتها وابن طيبة موجود للرد وقد نصل بعدها للحقيقة.
اختلفت مع ابن طيبة فى نظرية ( انا غير متمسك بها وأنما هى أجتهاد ) فى ان فرعون موسى كان سودانياً وأستندت فى ذلك إلى ما جاء بصورة الزخرف 
                                       بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
(. وَنَادَى فِرْعَوْنُ فِي قَوْمِهِ قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ أَلَيْسَ لِي مُلْكُ مِصْرَ وَهَذِهِ الأَنْهَارُ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِي أَفَلاَ تُبْصِرُونَ) الزخرف 51واليكم ما عرضته عن أن فرعون موسى كان سودانياً نسخته كما هو .
فما دام القرأن سماه بالفرعون فيجب البحث فى الفراعنة ووجدت أن ملوك السودان فى بعض الفترات سموا بالفراعنة ثم أن السودان به أكثر من نهر (وَهَذِهِ الأَنْهَارُ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِي  ) والسودانيين أيضاً أقاموا بيوتاً عالية من الطين . ثم لفت نظرى يهود الفلاشا ووجودهم حول بحيرة تانا فى الحبشة ووجدت أن فى فترات طويلة كانت مملكة مصر تمتد لتشمل مصر والسودان والحبشة سواء أكان الحاكم مصرياً أو سودانياً فأنه كان يسمى بالفرعون .

 فى الحقيقة ففى بداية كتابتى لموضوع فاليوم ننجيك ببدنك لم أكن متسلحاً بمعلومات تاريخية كافية ولو أنى كنت أظن وقتها أن ما لدى كافى . وبعد تدخل الأصدقاء وعلى رأسهم ابن طيبة فتحت أمامى بحور جديدة فى التاريخ ومنها أراء بدت لنا غريبة حيث ذهبت بنا لإتجاهات لم تخطر لنا ببال . ولكن بعد قرأة المشاركات بتمعن وجدت أن باحثيها لم يأتوا بها من فراغ وإنما كان إبداعهم المتعمق نتيجة لدراسات حقيقية (وهذا بالضبط ما فعله ابن طيبة فى نظريته الأخيرة التى أميل اليها ). 
وقد أحسست فى بعض الأراء بدس السم فى العسل بغرض تجريد العرب من إنتساب الأنبياء لهم مثل القول بأن سيدنا إبراهيم أتى من أرمنيا . وإن نسبه البعض للهكسوس الذين قالوا أنهم من العرب البائدة أو العرب العاربة .
لى رأى خاص وقد يعتبره البعض رأى مخالفاً لكل ما سبق ولكننى أفكر فيه من أكثر من شهر ولم أستطيع منع نفسى من عرضه وهذا الرأى أرجح فيه أن قصة سيدنا موسى وفرعون الخروج لم تكن فعلاً على أرض مصر ولكنها على أرض السودان الشقيق .لذا لم يرد أى ذكر لها فى تاريخ الفراعنة الذين حكموا مصر وهم المشهور عنهم الدقة فى التدوين
حكام السودان كانوا يلقبونهم بالفرعون والسودان لم تكن منفصلة عن مصر وتاريخهم مشترك بل فى كثير من الأزمان كان يوجد فرعون فى مصر وفرعون فى السودان وكانت بينهم حروب ومعاهدات وكان الجميع يعتبرون أنهم مصريين وأنهم أحق بعرش مصر . و في عهدي الدولة الوسطي بمصر و الدولة الحديثة أحتل المصريون جزء اً من السودان كان يطلقون عليه كوش. وأ صبحت اللغة الفرعونية هي اللغة التى يتحدث بها المصريون والسودانيون ولاسيما بعدما طرد أحمس مؤسس الأُسرة 18الهكسوس من مصر ولا ننسى أن أحمس وأسرته أثناء حكم الهكسوس تواجدوا فى الجنوب وفيها كونوا جيشهم الذى حرروا به مصر من الإحتلال الهكسوسى ثم اتجه احمس إلي بلاد النوبة نحو السودان .وتم الإخضاع التام للسودان في عهد " تحتمس الثالث " عندما إحتله حتي الشلال الرابع . لمدة ستة قرون . إعتنق السودانيون خلالها الديانة المصرية وعبدوا ألهتها وتثقفوا بثقافاتها حتي اصبح السودان جزءاً لا يتجزأ من مصر . وكان ملوك الدولة الحديثة يعينون نوابـاً عنهم لإدارة السودان ,لإستفادة مصر من موارده وثرواته كالذهب وخشب الأبنوس و سن الفيل و العطور و البخور و ريش النعام و الفهود وجلودها و الزراف و كلاب الصيد والماشية . ولكن بعد إنقطاع الصلة بينهما تلاشت معرفة السودانيين باللغة المصرية ولاسيما أثناء مملكة كوش النوبية حيث ظهرت اللغة الكوشية . وكانت لغة التفاهم بين الكوشيين قبل ظهور الكتابة المروية .


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
(. وَنَادَى فِرْعَوْنُ فِي قَوْمِهِ قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ أَلَيْسَ لِي مُلْكُ مِصْرَ وَهَذِهِ الأَنْهَارُ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِي أَفَلاَ تُبْصِرُونَ) الزخرف 51

هذه الآية الكريمة جعلتنى أفكر وخاصة قول فرعون وهذه الأنهار تجرى من تحتى ولنلاحظ أن مصر بها نهر واحد فقط هو نهر النيل ولا أعتقد أن الفراعنة بعلمهم وعلومهم كانوا يعتبرون فروع نهر النيل أنهارا . بينما يوجد بالسودان والحبشة أكثر من نهر .
ولنا أن نتسأل هل أثيوبيا كانت تابعة للسودان أو العكس حيث أن الإغريق يسمون البلاد الواقعة جنوب مصر ( أثيوبيا ) وهذا يجرنا لتاريخ يهود الفلاشا ووجودهم فى أثيوبيا وكيفية وصول اليهودية لهم وهل هم بقايا قوم موسى وقد أكتسبوا اللون الأسمر لبشرتهم من المناخ الحار ومن إختلاطهم بأهل البلاد الأصليين . وقال بعض المؤرخين أن الفلاشا تدين بشكل من أشكال اليهودية وهي لا تنتمي الى أي من الكتل اليهودية الكبرى: (الأشكنار- والسفارديم ) وقد اختلفت بعض الآراء التي فقيل عن أصلهم أنهم من نسل الأسباط العشرة المفقودة (وبخاصة سبط دان) . أم أن الفلاشا هم من أهل البلاد الذين آمنوا بديانة موسى .. يتحدث الفلاشا لغة الكيلا وهي من اللغات الكوشية القديمة والكوشية هى أسم لمملكة كوشية النوبية كما أن بعض المؤرخين ذهب إلى أن الملك مينا نارمر موحد القطرين ينتسب إلى الكوشين ، كما يتحدثون اللغة الأمهرية وكلمة الفلاشا تعني عند الاثيوبيين الشخص المنبوذ أو الوضيع أو الحقيرويسمونهم أيضاَ المنفيون أو الغرباء وأعتقد أن لهذا أصول تاريخية نتيجة خيانة اليهود لأهل أى بلد يستوطونها كما فعلوا فى مصر أيام غزو الهكسوس .
ويسكن الفلاشا في مناطق محددة في أثيوبيا (الحبشة) حول بحيرة تانا (: Lake Tana) - الواقعة في مرتفعات إثيوبيا بشرق القارة في شمال غرب إثيوبيا ثم لنا أن نتسأل هل سكنهم حول البحيرة له سبب كغرق فرعون وجيشه فيها حيث لم أستطيع أن أحصل على أى معلومات عن البحيرة سوى أسمها وأنها تتصل بنهر بالنيل .
والأن لنحاول القاء الضوء على بعض الأزمان من تاريخ السودان التى تتحد مع التاريخ المصرى الفرعونى وأنا واثق أنه سيتم تعديلها وإضافة الجديد اليها والتخلص من أى معلومات مغلوطة بأقلام الأخوة المتخصصين فى التارريخ بالمنتدى
وهنا أشير لترجمة الدكتور / طه يوسف حسن – جنيف – سويسرا ( احسبه سودانى الجنسية ) فقد ترجم مقالة بعنوان السودان بلد الفرعون الأسود انقلها لكم



ترجمة: طه يوسف حسن – جنيف – سويسرا 
اهتمت الصحافة السويسرية هذا الأسبوع بالإنجاز العظيم الذي حققه عالم الآثار السويسري شارلي بونيه في كشف أسرار وأخبار الحضارة الفرعونية التي نبتت على ضفتي نهر النيل في شمال السودان والتي انسابت مع مياه النيل من جنوب الوادي إلى مصر, وأفردت صحيفة الصباح السويسرية Le Matin في عددها الصادر يوم الأحد 26 – 06-2005 صفحة كاملة للحضارة الفرعونية في السودان واستضافت الصحيفة عالم الآثار السويسري المعروف شار لي بونيه الذي تحدث بإعجاب وفخر عن الحضارة النوبية الفرعونية في السودان و التي سبقت الحضارة المصرية وقضى شارلي بوني حوالي 40 عاماً ينقب في الآثار السودانية في منطقة كرمة رغم غضب الطبيعة وصعوبة الحياة وقد وصفه البعض بالجنون على حد قوله ولكنه كان يرى في بحثه وتنقيبه متعة البحث عن حقيقة هو مؤمن بها وهي أن الحضارة المصرية امتداد للحضارة السودانية وأن أصل الحضارة الفرعونية جاء من السودان وبالفعل توصل شار لي بونيه إلى حقيقة الحضارة الفرعونية التي مر عليها 27 قرن من الزمان واكتشف عالم الآثار أن كلمة نوبة تعني بلغة الفراعنة الذهب وهذا يؤكد أن الفراعنة هم ملوك مملكة النوبة وقال شارلي بونيه عندما كانت مملكة النوبة في أوج مجدها لم تخرج مصر إلى الوجود (A cette époque l`Egypte ne vit pas encore ) وأضاف أن كرمة أول مدينة حضرية أنشئت على ضفاف النيل قبل 27 قرن. وهي مدينة الكنز المجهول والحضارة الهائلة العظيمة التي دمرها فراعنة مصر ودفنها التاريخ لقرون طويلة حتى سخر الله لها عالم الآثار السويسري شارلي بونيه على حسب ما جاء في المقال. قال شارلي : بونيه أن الحضارة الفرعونية في السودان سبقت الحضارة المصرية حيث كانت هناك مواجهات بين ممالك النوبة والمصريين والشاهد على ذلك القلاع التي شيدها المصريون ما بين الشلال الأول والثالث ولكن ملوك النوبة أو الفراعنة السود اجتاحوا مصر قبل 700 عام قبل ميلاد المسيح عليه السلام وسيطروا عليها وحكموها حتى أرض فلسطين وكان ذلك إبان الإضرابات في منطقة الدلتا المصرية ومن خلال سيادتهم على أرض مصر نشروا ثقافتهم و ولغتهم كان ذ لك قبل وجود الفرعون نارمرNarmer التي حكمت سلالته مصر من بعد وفاته وبعد قرون من الزمان حكم مصر الفرعون بساميتك Psammétique وسيطر على منطقة النوبة ودخل مدينة كرمة ودمر حضارة الفراعنة السود و هدم القلاع والمعابد و منها معبد الشمس المشهور آنذاك وتماثيل الفراعنة السود وكان ذلك في عام 664 قبل الميلاد. 

أضاف شارلي بونيه أن حضارة وثروات السودان كانت منذ قرون طويلة مطمع للمصريين وشهد التاريخ دخول المصريين للسودان بحثأ عن الذهب والعاج والأبنوس والرجال الأقوياء الأشداء لحماية حكمهم. وشهدت كرمة أول حضارة في التاريخ حيث بنيت قصورها وقلاعها بالطين (الجالوص) على ارتفاع 20 متر آنذاك وكانت تسمى المباني العالية في لغة النوبة ب( deffufa) ومدينة كرمة تبعد حوالي عشر كيلومترات من نهر النيل العظيم . وفي الختام تحدث شارلي بونيه عن مجهود السودانيين الذين كافحوا معه من أجل إحياء هذه الحضارة العظيمة وهم جاد عبد الله وصالح المليح وإدريس عثمان ويحلم عالم الآثار السويسري شارلي بونيه ببناء متحف في كرمة لعرض الحضارة النوبية الفرعونية وجذب السياح و ليكون هذا المتحف مرجع لطلاب وعلماء الآثار في القارة الإفريقية. وفي تعليقها على إحياء تلك الحضارة التي اندثرت على ضفاف نهر النيل العظيم قالت الصحيفة أن مدينة كرمة السودانية ستكون محط أنظار كثير من السواح وستأخذ شهرة دولية بسبب هذا الاكتشاف العظيم. 

كتبت صحيفة GHI السويسرية(Geneva home information ) في عددها الصادر يوم الأربعاء 15 يونيو الجاري موضوع عن تاريخ الحضارة الفرعونية التي نبتت على أطراف النيل في جنوب مصر وشمال السودان , و قالت : أن نهر النيل الإفريقي المنبع تشكل رحلة صعوده إلى مصر لوحة فنية رائعة تزينها أعرق حضارة بشرية عرفها التاريخ حيث يعبر النيل الصحراء البيضاء و الواحات الخضراء في طريقه إلى المصب يمر بالحدود المصرية المتاخمة للسودان وقبل أن يصل إلى أسوان يمر بمدينة كريمة عاصمة مملكة كوش أول الممالك الإفريقية في القرن الخامس وأعظم حضارة عرفها العالم منذ أكثر من 2500 قبل الميلاد و بوادي حلفا وبحيرة ناصر التي تقع على بعد 200 كيلو متر من الشلال الثالث. المسافة التي تبعد بين الشلال الثاني والشلال الرابع تقدر بحوالي 800 كيلو متر مربع . دنقلا العجوز كانت عاصمة المملكة المسيحيةMakourra وبها أعرق كنيسة في القرن السابع VIIوفي رحلة العبور للصحراء يوجد الجبل البركل المقدس و المكان المفضل للإله آمون وهناك تداخل ثقافي مهم جداً ساهم في قيام مملكة نبتة في القرن الخامس عشر قبل الميلاد XV , ومروي عاصمة كوش قبل 600 سنة قبل الميلاد وفي هذا الوقت احتفظ الفراعنة بإرثهم وثقافتهم في منطقة المصورات وهذا يعني أن الحضارة الفرعونية متجذرة بين السودان الشمالي على الضفة الشرقية من نهر النيل وجنوب مصر , وفي الضفة الشرقية للنيل داخل السودان يوجد معبد الأسد APEDEMAK الذي يقع بين النيل والصحراء وهو معبد الإله آمون. 

بعثة المعهد الشرقي العاملة في قسطل كشفت عن بينة تشير إلى أن فراعنة مبكرين حكموا النوبة في فترة المجموعة الأولى على الحدود السودانية الحالية. احتوت جبانة مؤلفة من مدافن ضخمة على بينة تدل على ثروات هائلة وتصوير للحكام وسجلات لانتصارات حققوها. صور وصروح أخرى أمكن التعرف عليها، وخلال تلك العملية، تم الكشف عن مملكة مفقودة، تسمى تا ستي (أرض القوس). في الحقيقة تشير جبانة قسطل مباشرة إلى أن الصروح الملكية المصرية الضخمة الأولى قد أخذت في الظهور. ويحتمل أن تكون قسطل في النوبة عرشاً لأسرة مصر المؤسسة.

المجموعة الثالثة في النوبة 2300-1500 ق.م.

اختلفت الحياة في النوبة في الفترة الممتدة بين 3100 و2300 ق.م. عن حالة الازدهار التي ميزتها على أيام المجموعة الأولى. نعرف عن وجود أعداد قليلة من السكان ومدينة كبيرة واحدة صُهر فيها النحاس بهدف التصدير.
حوالي 2300 ق.م.، في عصر الأسرة المصرية السادسة، ظهرت ثقافة جديدة، والتي يسميها علماء الآثار بـ المجموعة الثالثة [لمناقشة أكثر استفاضة عن أصل المجموعة الثالثة]. قامت الأبقار بدور هام في هذه الثقافة، كما هو الحال عند القبائل النيلية في جنوب السودان وفي العديد من المجتمعات الأفريقية. استقر أهل المجموعة الثالثة بصورة دائمة بامتداد النيل من أسوان حتى الجندل الثاني، وتأسست ثقافة مرتبطة بها بشدة في شمال السودان، بخاصة في كرمة إلى الجنوب من الجندل الثالث (المعروف باسم شلال تمبس). وعندما تفككت مصر سياسياً دخل أهل المجموعة الثالثة إلى مصر، رعاة وجنود. ووصلوا في حالات إلى مراتب عليا في المجتمع المصري وقاموا بدور هام للغاية في الصراعات التي أفضت إلى تأسيس المملكة المصرية الوسطى في حوالي 2050 ق.م.
نعرف من السير الذاتية للحكام في أسوان، حوالي 2300 ق.م.، أن السكان إلى الجنوب من أسوان تمركزوا في أربع إمارات. واحدة من تلك الإمارات، وهى الواوات، أعطت اسمها فيما بعد لمجمل النوبة السفلى، المنطقة بين الجندلين الأول والثاني. في حين كانت إمارة ثانية، وهى يام، سلفاً لكوش. في عصر تفكك الوحدة المصرية، حوالي 2250 ق.م. كان للنوبة السفلى فراعنتها المحليين.

كرمة ونهوض كوش حوالي 2000- 1550 ق.م.

احتلت مصر النوبة السفلى في حوالي 1950 ق.م.، ودام الاحتلال حتى حوالي 1700 ق.م. احتفظت المجموعة الثالثة بهُويَّتها الثقافية تحت الاحتلال المصري، لكن أرض كوش إلى الجنوب والمدجاى في الصحراء الشرقية ظلوا مستقلين. أصبحت كوش المتأثرة كثيراً بالمدجاي، قوة عظمى في الجنوب، وعندما تفككت وحدة مصر مجدداً، حوالي 1700 ق.م. ضمت كوش النوبة السفلى بمن عليها من السكان من أهل المجموعة الثالثة والحاميات المصرية. تحول ولاء السكان والجنود إلى الحاكم الجنوبي الذى صور فرعوناً.
معظم آثار ثقافة كرمة أو كوش المبكرة توجد إلى الجنوب من الجندل الثاني، بخاصة في العاصمة الضخمة في كرمة، بمعابدها المركزية، ومعدات الصناعات والصهر المتقنة، والمساكن، والمدافن التلية الملكية الهائلة. صدرت منتجاتها الفخارية الرائعة شمالاً حتى الدلتا المصرية، وحملت في حالات إلى الشمال عن طريق الرسميين والجنود المسافرين.

عصور الاحتلال المصري

المملكة المصرية الوسطى 1950- 1700 ق.م.

المملكة المصرية الحديثة 1550- 1100 ق.م.

اختلفت مرحلتا الاحتلال المصري للنوبة اختلافاً بيناً. في عصر المملكة الوسطى بقيت الحاميات المصرية في داخل الحصون ولم يتغير السكان من أهل المجموعة الثالثة كثيراً بفعل الاحتلال الاستعماري.
بعد الصراعات المريرة التي أنهت المرحلة الانتقالية الثانية في تاريخ مصر، أصبحت الكثير من الموضوعات والعادات لا تختلف فعلياً عن تلك السائدة في مصر. الكثير من التأثير المصري الهائل لا بدَّ أنه وجد منذ أزمان طويلة في النوبة، ذلك أن فهم الثقافة المصرية وتبنيها السريع في النوبة حدث متفرد في العالم القديم. أنفقت مصر الكثير في سبيل إحداث هذا التغير فشيدت العديد من المعابد بكامل مركباتها، مثل معبد أبو سمبل، والتي أصبحت بسرعة مراكز دينية، وثقافية، وسياسية، واقتصادية. في القرون اللاحقة، أعطى هذا الاستثمار نتاجه حيث دافعت النوبة عن العقيدة الدينية المصرية ضد قوى التحريف، وضد الاحتلال الأجنبي في وادي النيل مرات ومرات.

إمبراطورية كوش

بين 1100 و 750 ق.م. القليل معروف عن النوبة، لكن بعد 750 ق.م. ظهرت مملكة كوشية جديدة في نبتة بالقرب من الجندل الرابع ونمت بسرعة وتمددت لتصبح إمبراطورية هائلة. إلى الجنوب، تأسست مروي (كبوشية). وفي الشمال، تفككت مصر إلى أجزاء تحت الحكام الليبيين، ومد الكوشيون سلطتهم ليسيطروا على مصر إلى الشمال من طيبة، مركز عبادة الإله آمون في مصر، والذي كان أيضاً الإله المفضل في كوش. وحد بيَّا، أكثر الفراعنة الكوشيين شهرة، وادي النيل من البحر الأبيض المتوسط حتى مروي (كبوشية)، مؤسساً واحدة من أعظم دول القارة الأفريقية. وأصبح هو وخلفاؤه يشكلون أسرة مصر الخامسة والعشرين. كان واحداً من خلفائه، تهارقا، بانياً عظيماً، وقاد الحكام الكوشيون مصر في آخر مراحل إبداعاتها الرائعة، والتي وصلت إلى قمتها في القرن السادس ق.م. ولكن عندما حاولت كوش وقف الزحف الآشوري غرباً في آسيا، هُزم تهارقا وخليفته تانوت أماني وتم دحر الكوشيين وإجلائهم من مصر في حوالي 650 ق.م. واستمرت مملكة كوش في السودان دولة عظيمة لألف عام أعقبت التراجع من مصر. 

العصر المرًّوي، حوالي 200 ق.م. – 300 ميلادية

تأسست العاصمة الفعلية لكوش في مروي (كبوشية) في زمن مبكر مع أن ملوكها شيدوا أهرامهم بالقرب من نبتة حتى حوالي 300 ق.م. أصبحت مروي مدينة عظيمة تضم مركبات صناعية ومعابد ضخمة، مع مدينة داخلية تضم قصوراً، وضريحاً به بركة كبيرة وأعمدة تنبثق منها المياه، وفوق ذلك وجد بها كذلك مرصد.
تأسست العديد من المراكز الهامة في الجزيرة المرَّوية، وكذلك مركبات معابد كرست لآلهة تحمل أسماء مرَّوية ومصرية. المعبود المرَّوي الأكثر أهمية كان هو أبادماك، الذي يصور عادة برأس أسد، والذي أصبح أحد أعظم آلهة الدولة الرسميين. صناعة مروي الأكثر بروزاً هي صناعة الحديد. لا زال موقع مروي يحتوي على تلال ضخمة من الخبث، وأماطت أعمال التنقيب الآثاري الأخيرة عن أجزاء من الأفران المستخدمة لصهر معدن الحديد.
كانت سياسة مروي في الشمال موجهة لتقديم الدعم للانتفاضات في مصر العليا ضد الحكام الأجانب، مثل الفرس، والبطالسة المقدونيين، والرومان. بعد إبرام اتفاقية مع روما مباشرة بعد سنة 23 ق.م.، تمكن المرويون من الاستقرار بالقرب من أسوان، ليعلنوا عن بداية عصر ازدهار جديد للنوبة السفلى. مكنت الثروة الناجمة عن التجارة من تحقيق بعض إنجازات النوبة الرائعة في مجال الفن والحرف. كانت الثقافة، مثلها مثل ثقافة مركز كوش الأساسي في مروي، فرعونية الطابع، وكانت الزخارف على الأواني الفخارية والموضوعات الصغيرة الأخرى متماشية مع ما عد مناسباً وفق تلك التقاليد. شيد المرويون القاطنون في النوبة السفلى بدورهم أهرام صغيرة من الطوب، وزينوا مصلياتها بالتماثيل والصروح المنقوشة.

والأن طرق ذهنى سؤال لماذا كان أختيار اليهود الأول لوطن قومى لهم فى أوغندا قبل أن يستقر طلبهم على فلسطين هل بسبب بحيرة فكتوريا وهى من منابع النيل والسيطرة عليها تتيح السيطرة على نهر النيل أم لأعتقادهم أن البحيرة لها علاقة بموسى وفرعونه وغرقهم وهذا يجرنا لمدخل قد يكون متصل بنفس الموضوع .

أرجوا ألا أكون قد شتت ولكنها رؤية خاصة بى فقط غير مدعمة بالتواريخ ولكنى أرجو أن يكون الوقت متوفر لى أو لأحد الأصدقاء لمطابقة الفترات الزمنية للفراعنة السودانيين بنظرائهم من المصريين . ولو وجد أحد من السادة الأعضاء له علم بالأثار والأساطير السودانية فليأتينا بها لعلها تفيد .
وفى الختام فأنا أميل كل الميل لنظرية ابن طيبة ولكنى أنتظر رأيه . دمتم بخير

----------


## غريب الدار

أخوتي الأعزاء
يسعدني جدا التواصل معكم , في هذا الحوار الراقي و المعلومات القيمة. 
أخي طارق يسعدني جدا صداقتك و ربنا يوفقنا لكل ما هو خير
و أما إصراري على الميراث فليس هو الوحيد , و كما أوضحت لكم في أول مشاركة معكم أنني أعتقد و بقوة أن بدن فرعون مازال مدفون في مجرى نهر النيل و أن المولة عز و جل حفظة بشكل جيد ليكون آيه ناطقة ....
و لكي نحدد مكان الغرق لا بد من تحديد شخصية فرعون , حتى نعرف أين كانت المدائن التي إنطلق منها للمطاردة. و أهمية الميراث فعلا تساعد في تحديد من هو فرعون من مبدأ أنه كان آخر واحد في أسرتة الملكية و بموته دخلت البلاد في فوضى ....
أرجوا الرجوع لكتابتي بالخصوص.
و أخيرا لكم مني كل تحية , و اعذروني إن تغيبت عنكم لفترة أرجوا أن لا تطول و ذلك نظرا لظروفي الخاصة. و إن شاء الله الى لقاء
و دمتم بخير

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الاخ الفاضل طارق
بارك الله لنا في ادبك و علمك
نعم اجبت علي مجموعة الاسئلة و ان كنت اقصد بها في المقام الاول ان للموضوع تفريعات عديدة جدا يجب حتي نصل الي اعتقاد يقيني واحد ان نبحث كل هذه التفريعات و نسد ثغراتها

1- اما عن اجابتك عن سؤالي الاول الخاص بالطين و حاشي لله ان اخالف ما جاء به المفسرون الاقدمون و لكن الا تري ان سياق الاية و ان كان يدل علي السخرية فعلا من موسي فقد كان فيه من التحدي لموسي بان يامر فرعون هامان لبناء (صرح) من الطين فنحن هنا امام قوم اتقنوا صناعة ناطحات السحاب من الطين (الاجر) او كما نطلق عليه الان بالعامية المصرية الطوب الاحمر (الفخاري) و اقول و ان كان كلام فرعون يحمل سخرية فانه كان يحمل تحديا ايضا لان فرعون كان موقنا من ان هامان كان سوف يقوم ببناء هذا الصرح فلا يجوز الاستهزاء من شيء دون ان تكون لدي المقومات التي تجعلني استهزيء به ........الست معي
2- اما عن اجابتك عن السؤال الثاني الخاص بالانهار الا تري معي ان هناك فرقا شاسعا ما بين الانهار و الترع الصناعية 
3- ها نحن نتفق اخيرا علي ان هناك فرعونا واحدا و بذلك نستطيع القول باقصاء نظريتك عن ان اخناتون هو فرعون موسي
4- اما عن اسم مدين فاسمح لي بارجاء الرد عليه لمداخلة تالية
5- اما عن فترة التيه فهناك فرق بين تسلل مجموعة من الافراد و  بين قوم من الاقوام هم بنو اسرائيل و علي اقل تقدير فكانوا يتعدوا العشرة الاف نفس بغض النظر عن الاعداد المهولة التي قالت بها التوراة
6-اسمح لي بالعودة لك مرة اخري
تحياتي*

----------


## طارق شكرى

سيدى الفاضل سيد ابراهيم
مقالك رائع و غزارة معلوماتك واضحة
افهم الأسباب التى من اجلها ترجحون ان فرعون من خارج مصر فقد يكون من السودان او قد يكون هو الوليد بن مصعب من نجد و لكم حق فى ذلك فليس هناك اى اثر يبين لنا قصة فرعون مع موسى و حتى الكتب السماوية لم تحدد اسمه (الا اذا كان اسمه فرعون) و هذا شئ محير بالفعل
و لكنى لا اميل الى ان هذه الأحداث تمت خارج مصر بدليل قول فرعون نفسه
( وَنَادَى فِرْعَوْنُ فِي قَوْمِهِ قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ أَلَيْسَ لِي مُلْكُ مِصْرَ وَهَذِهِ الأَنْهَارُ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِي أَفَلاَ تُبْصِرُونَ )
ففرعون كان ملكا فى مصر اما مصطلح الأنهار فأنا اعلم ان من يفجر الأنهار هو الله سبحانه و تعالى و لكن الأنسان قد يشق الترع او القنوات او اليم (و اليم من عمل البشر) و كل ما هو غزير الماء يطلق عليه بحر و انا اعلم ذلك جيدا و مصر بها نهر واحد فقط هو نهر النيل فكيف تكون هذه القصة تمت فى مصر ؟
فاعتقد ان مصطلح انهار هذا تكبر من فرعون اعجابا بانجازاته التى كانت مثل ثائر اعمال المصريين تتحدى عقول اكبر المهندسين حتى فى زماننا هذا و يكفى ان الولايات المتحدة صرفت ملايين الدولارات لنحت تمثال الحصان الجامح فى جبل الراشمور و فشلت رغم انه كان مشروع قومى للامريكان و لكنهم فشلوا فى حين نحن نرى الأنجازات المصرية الضخمة و معبد ابو سمبل و الدير معروف للجميع منحوت بالكامل فى الجبل فكان الفراعنة لهم انجازات تتحدى العقل و لذلك فلا نتعجب من تفاخر فرعون بانجازاته و تصور انه بها يتطاول على الله سبحانه و تعالى
فاعتقد ان هذه الأيه احد الأدلة على جريان هذه الأحداث فى مصر
و ايضا حديث مؤمن ال فرعون فى سورة غافر

وَلَقَدْ جَاءكُمْ يُوسُفُ مِن قَبْلُ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَمَا زِلْتُمْ فِي شَكٍّ مِّمَّا جَاءكُم بِهِ حَتَّى إِذَا هَلَكَ قُلْتُمْ لَن يَبْعَثَ اللَّهُ مِن بَعْدِهِ رَسُولاً كَذَلِكَ يُضِلُّ اللَّهُ مَنْ هُوَ مُسْرِفٌ مُّرْتَابٌ {34}

و معروف ان سيدنا يوسف كان فى مصر

وَقَالَ الَّذِي اشْتَرَاهُ مِن مِّصْرَ لاِمْرَأَتِهِ أَكْرِمِي مَثْوَاهُ عَسَى أَن يَنفَعَنَا أَوْ نَتَّخِذَهُ وَلَداً وَكَذَلِكَ مَكَّنِّا لِيُوسُفَ فِي الأَرْضِ وَلِنُعَلِّمَهُ مِن تَأْوِيلِ الأَحَادِيثِ وَاللّهُ غَالِبٌ عَلَى أَمْرِهِ وَلَـكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ {21} سورة يوسف

بالأضافة ان سيدنا موسى كلم الله عند شجرة الطور و هو قادم من مدين الى فرعون بما يعنى ان الطور و هو فى سيناء يقع فى الطريق بين ارض مدين و الأرض التى كان بها فرعون فلا يمكن ان تكون هذه الأرض بأى حال من الأحوال هى نجد

فَلَمَّا قَضَى مُوسَى الْأَجَلَ وَسَارَ بِأَهْلِهِ آنَسَ مِن جَانِبِ الطُّورِ نَاراً قَالَ لِأَهْلِهِ امْكُثُوا إِنِّي آنَسْتُ نَاراً لَّعَلِّي آتِيكُم مِّنْهَا بِخَبَرٍ أَوْ جَذْوَةٍ مِنَ النَّارِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَصْطَلُونَ {29} فَلَمَّا أَتَاهَا نُودِي مِن شَاطِئِ الْوَادِي الْأَيْمَنِ فِي الْبُقْعَةِ الْمُبَارَكَةِ مِنَ الشَّجَرَةِ أَن يَا مُوسَى إِنِّي أَنَا اللَّهُ رَبُّ الْعَالَمِينَ {30} وَأَنْ أَلْقِ عَصَاكَ فَلَمَّا رَآهَا تَهْتَزُّ كَأَنَّهَا جَانٌّ وَلَّى مُدْبِراً وَلَمْ يُعَقِّبْ يَا مُوسَى أَقْبِلْ وَلَا تَخَفْ إِنَّكَ مِنَ الْآمِنِينَ {31} اسْلُكْ يَدَكَ فِي جَيْبِكَ تَخْرُجْ بَيْضَاء مِنْ غَيْرِ سُوءٍ وَاضْمُمْ إِلَيْكَ جَنَاحَكَ مِنَ الرَّهْبِ فَذَانِكَ بُرْهَانَانِ مِن رَّبِّكَ إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ وَمَلَئِهِ إِنَّهُمْ كَانُوا قَوْماً فَاسِقِينَ {32} سورة القصص

و بنى اسرائيل بعد هروبهم من فرعون ذهبوا الى سيناء

يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ قَدْ أَنجَيْنَاكُم مِّنْ عَدُوِّكُمْ وَوَاعَدْنَاكُمْ جَانِبَ الطُّورِ الْأَيْمَنَ وَنَزَّلْنَا عَلَيْكُمُ الْمَنَّ وَالسَّلْوَى {80} كُلُوا مِن طَيِّبَاتِ مَا رَزَقْنَاكُمْ وَلَا تَطْغَوْا فِيهِ فَيَحِلَّ عَلَيْكُمْ غَضَبِي وَمَن يَحْلِلْ عَلَيْهِ غَضَبِي فَقَدْ هَوَى {81} سورة طه

حتى اليهود لن يعجبهم هذا الراى و معروف ان اسفار اليهود تتحدث عن قوم فرعون بالمصريين
و تقبلوا شكرى و احترامى

----------


## طارق شكرى

اخى الفاضل ابن طيبة
ارجوا ان لا تزعل من النقاش و انا اعلم انك ترحب به و هذا واضح من المناقشات السابقة مع الأستاذ سيد ابراهيم و هو كان حوار ممتع و راقى للغاية

اما عن الأية 

وَقَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ يَا أَيُّهَا الْمَلَأُ مَا عَلِمْتُ لَكُم مِّنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرِي فَأَوْقِدْ لِي يَا هَامَانُ عَلَى الطِّينِ فَاجْعَل لِّي صَرْحاً لَّعَلِّي أَطَّلِعُ إِلَى إِلَهِ مُوسَى وَإِنِّي لَأَظُنُّهُ مِنَ الْكَاذِبِينَ {38} سورة القصص

ففرعون رغم طغيانه لم يكن ساذجا بل كان محاورا متمرسا و هذا يتضح من قول سيدنا موسى و هو ذاهب الى فرعون

قَالَ رَبِّ اشْرَحْ لِي صَدْرِي {25} وَيَسِّرْ لِي أَمْرِي {26} وَاحْلُلْ عُقْدَةً مِّن لِّسَانِي {27} يَفْقَهُوا قَوْلِي {28} وَاجْعَل لِّي وَزِيراً مِّنْ أَهْلِي {29} هَارُونَ أَخِي {30} اشْدُدْ بِهِ أَزْرِي {31} وَأَشْرِكْهُ فِي أَمْرِي {32} سورة طه

فكان سلاح موسى امام فرعون هو القول و النقاش و كان يعد لذلك عدته
 فلا يصح ان يقول فرعون لهامان اعمل لى سلم حى ارى اله موسى فهو بالطبع يسخر من موسى فهو كان يهاجم موسى فيقول له صف لى الله و هو يعلم جيدا انه لا يمكن وصفه للبشر فهو ليس كمثله شئ رغم ان فرعون كان موقن بوجود الله و لكنه كان عاصيا و هذا يبدوا انه ترك اثرا فى نفس اليهود مما جعلهم يقولون لموسى

وَإِذْ قُلْتُمْ يَا مُوسَى لَن نُّؤْمِنَ لَكَ حَتَّى نَرَى اللَّهَ جَهْرَةً فَأَخَذَتْكُمُ الصَّاعِقَةُ وَأَنتُمْ تَنظُرُونَ {55} ثُمَّ بَعَثْنَاكُم مِّن بَعْدِ مَوْتِكُمْ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ {56} سورة البقرة

اما عن مادة البناء و هى الطين فكان الفراعنة ايضا يبنون قصورهم و بيوتهم من الطين و لكن الحجارة كانت للمعابد فقط
و بالمناسبة فالمصريين كانوا يحترمون الطين و لا يسخرون منه و لكنى قلت ذلك اختصارا و حتى لا اتطرق الى امور عقائدية فكانوا يقولون من الطين خلقنا و فيه نزرع و به نبنى بيوتنا و منه نصنع الأوانى الفخارية و فيه يجرى نهر النيل بل عملوا له اله ايضا من اقدم الالهة المصرية و هو خنوم

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الاخ الفاضل طارق شكري
تحياتي
تاكد اخي الحبيب انني لن ازعل من النقاش معك فمن فوائد هذه المحاورات ان اضيف الي معلوماتي ما تطرحه علي و تضيف الي معلوماتك ما اطرحه عليك حتي نصل في النهاية الي حل مرضي اما ان تسوغ نظرية ثابتة الاركان تقاوم النقض و عندها نؤمن بها و اما ان اقيم فرضية ثابتة ضد الهدم و في النهاية تكون خبرتك بالاضافة الي خبرتي و معلوماتك بالاضافة الي معلوماتي هي الاداة التي من خلالها نكون توصلنا الي هذه النظرية او تلك
اعلم ان مداخلاتك لا تبغ منها الا الوصول للحقيقة و هذا مبتغانا ايضا
فلا تقلق لاننا نتبع دائما قاعدة ان الاختلاف في الراي لا و لن يفسد للود قضية
ما هو المقصود بكلمة مصر التي ذكرت في القران هل هي مصر تلك المرسومة علي الخريطة يحدها من الجنوب السودان و من الشرق البحر الاحمر و فلسطين و من الغرب ليبيا و من الشمال البحر الابيض هل لديك دليل علي ذلك 
أما عن أصل كلمة مصر من وجهة النظر العربية: فكلمة " مصر" والتي جمعها " أمصار" تعنى المدينة الكبيرة ، تقام فيها الدور والأسواق و المدارس وغيرها من المرافق العامة ( راجع المعجم الوجيز مادة م ص ر)، فهكذا كان إطلاق هذا الإسم على مصر على أساس كونها من أقدم المدنيات الباقية.
أما عن أصل الكلمة من وجهة نظر الأديان و الكتب المقدسة، فنجد الرواية التوراتية تخبرنا عن حفيد سيدنا نوح عليه السلام وهو "مصراييم" الذي سكن مصر قديما وأنجب بها ذريته.

قال عبد الله بن عمرو: لما قسم نوح عليه السلام الأرض بين ولده، جعل لحام مصر وسواحلها، والغرب وشاطئ النيل ، فلما دخلها بيصر بن حام، وبلغ العريش، قال اللهم إن كانت هذه الأرض التي وعدتنا بها على لسان نبيك نوح، وجعلتها لنا منزلا، فاصرف عنا وباءها، وطيب لنا ثراها، واجر لنا ماءها، وأنبت كلأها، وبارك لنا فيها، وتمم لنا وعدك فيها،إنك على كل شيء قدير، وإنك لا تخلف الميعاد.
وجعلها " بيصر" لابنه " مصر" وسماها به. (راجع: فضائل مصر و أخبارها لابن زولاق). 
و لكن صدقني لا توجد تحت ايدينا سبب تسمية مصر بهذا الاسم الا بعد الفتح الاسلامي اما قبل ذلك فكان لها اسماء متعددة
فلا تعتمد علي كلمة مصر لاثبات ان القصة قد دارت احداثها ههنا في مصر الحروسة
تحياتي*

----------


## ابن طيبة

استاذي الجليل سيد ابراهيم
مازلت اقلب في المراجع محاولا التوصل الي ما قد يؤدي بنا الي الاعتقاد بان هذه الرواية قد حدثت فصولها في السودان
فارجوا من سيادتكم ان تمهلوني بعض الوقت
تقبل تحياتي و تقديري و احترامي

----------


## mr saad

السادة الأفاضل
الأستاذ / سيد إبراهيم
الأستاذ / معتز فطين
الأستاذ / أحمد المليجي
الأستاذ / غريب الدار
الأستاذ طارق شكري

تحية طيبة لكم جميعا

بداية أود أن أبدي إعجابي الشديد بمنتداكم الرائع , الذي بدل أفكاري تماما عن المنتديات بوجه عام , فقد كانت أفكاري وقناعاتي لفترة طويلة تنحصر في أن المنتديات ما هي إلا إحدى وسائل إلهاء شبابنا عن كل ما هو نافع ومفيد وإضاعة لأوقاتهم وشغلهم عن أشياء أخرى أكثر نفعا , لذلك كنت أضرب صفحا عن كل المنتديات التي في ظني لا طائل منها البتة , إلا فيما رحم ربي وعصم.
ولكن منتداكم الرائع هذا غير لدي هذا المفهوم , وبدأت أجد فيه وسيلة إلتقاء أصحاب الفكر والثقافات , والذين ربما قد لا يلتقون بأي وسيلة أخرى اللهم إلا على صفحات شبكة المعلومات.
وأود أن أذكر هاهنا أن الفضل في ذلك يعود – بعد الله سبحانه وتعالى – إلى الأستاذ الموقر / سيد إبراهيم , والذي أحسست في كلامه بشعور الإبن نحو والده أو أخاه الأكبر , بالرغم من عدم وجود سابقة معرفة به إلا من خلال صفحات منتداكم وبقدر الله فقط كما سأبين لاحقا.
بداية أود أن أذكر هاهنا أنني كنت قد بدأت البحث في هذا الموضوع ( موضوع هوية فرعون ) ذلك الملك الطاغية الذي اضهد بني إسرائيل وسامهم سوء العذاب وتحدى إرادة الله وكذب برسالاته , إلى أن أهلكه الله وقومه كما أهلك من سبقه من الأمم المكذبة , أقول أنني كنت قد بدأت منذ ما يقرب من السنوات السبع ( وهي فترة غاية في الضآلة مقارنة بما أمضاه الأستاذ معتز فطين من بحث مضن طوال سبعة عشر عاما كاملة ) , وكانت البدية حين قرأت كتابا بعنوان ( الفرعون الذي يطارده اليهود بين التوراة والقرآن ) , وظللت أقرأ الكتاب مرارا وتكرارا وألتهم الحروف والكلمات التهاما , لشدة اعجابي بأسلوب كاتبه الأستاذ سعيد أبو العينين , وكانت فكرة الكتاب تتلخص في تبرئة ساحة الملك رمسيس الثاني وابنه مرنبتاح من تهمة إلصاقهما بفرعون بني إسرائيل , ومحاولة فضح الإدعاءات اليهودية والمزاعم الباطلة التي ألصقت شخصية فرعون بأعظم ملوك قدماء المصريين , ولا شك ان ادعائهم ذلك , فيه محاولة لإضفاء بعدا تاريخيا وحضاريا على تاريخهم المخزي , وهو ما يفتقرون إليه بكل تأكيد .
وبرغم معارضتي – مع كل الود – لرأي صاحب الكتاب في ذلك الوقت لمحاولته في آخر كتابه تطويع بعض الحقائق التاريخية لإثبات أن فرعون هو أوزوريس !!! نقلا منه بذلك آراء الدكتور سعيد ثابت , ولكني لم أستطع أن أنظر للأمر آنذاك بعين المتفحص والناقد بالرغم من كوني كنت مهتما بتاريخ مصر القديمة أيما اهتما , وعلى ما كان لي من اطلاع وشغف غير محدود بتاريخنا العريق.
على أني قد إزددت قناعة باستحالة كون الملك رمسيس الثاني وابنه مرنبتاح يمتون بأي صلة لفرعون بني إسرائيل , نظرا لما قدمه صاحب الكتاب من أدلة قاطعة ومقنعة في هذا الصدد , فاقتنعت وقتها - وإلى الأبد - بما طرحه الكاتب بأسلوب جزل ممتع , وأدلة تاريخية وأثرية بل وسياسية لا يرقى إليها الشك , بالإضافة إلى ما مثله الكتاب من ضربة موفقة لمزاعم اليهود بأنهم هم بناة أعظم حضارات تاريخ مصر القديمة , وما يطبلون له ويزمرون في الأوساط اليهودية من محاولات للتقيل من شأننا والتعظيم من شأنهم , والادعاء بأن لهم الفضل – كل الفضل – في إقامة حضارات العالم القديم والحديث على حد سواء , على مالهم من سلطان ونفوذ على وسائل الإعلام المرئية والمكتوبة والمسموعة .
غير أنني مع مرور السنوات السابقة , وبرغم ازدياد قناعتي ورسوخها بأن رمسيس الثاني ومرنبتاح لا يمتون بصلة إلى فرعون من أي وجه , إلا أنني كنت على قناعة أيضا بان هذا الملك المجهول سيظل على حاله ما دام الله عز وجل قد دمر آثاره وقومه , ومحا أثره من التاريخ , فكان في ذلك تعمدا إلهيا لجعله منسيا مجهولا لا يذكر إلا على سبيل الذم , ولا يقص أثره إلا على سبيل اخذ العظة والعبرة من مصير الظالمين من أمثاله , فازداد إيماني بأن من المستحيل أن يتوصل الناس إلى هويته , فالله سبحانه وتعالى له سنن كونية لا تتبدل ولا تتغير , ومن سننه أن الظالم والطاغية والمتعدي لحدود الله لا ينبغي أن يكون له ذكر في الدنيا إلا من باب ضرب الأمثال بالظلم والجور , ولتحذير من يخلفونه لكيلا يصير مصيرهم على ما صار إليه هؤلاء , لذلك محا الله أثره ودمر آثاره وقومه , فهلكوا في الدهر , فلم يصلنا من ذكرهم إلا ما قد وصل إلينا من وحي الله تعالى , ليكونوا عبرة لمن يعتبر.
على أني ومع قناعتي هذه , لاحظت ما يتنامي في الفترة الأخيرة من ازدياد لادعاءات وافتراءات اليهود على تاريخنا بين غفلة الأبناء وتقصير الآباء , ومع ماتلا ذلك من موجة لتصديق افتراءاتهم في العالم أجمع , حتى طالت بني جلدتنا نحن أنفسنا , فشعرت بحتمية التصدي لهذه المزاعم الكاذبة على كل من يستطيع أن يفعل , وشرعت في جمع المعلومات , ومصادرها , حتى أنني قد أمضيت وقتا طويلا في انتقاء أسماء تلك المصادر بعناية بالغة , ووقتا أطول في البحث عنها واقتنائها , وكان أعظم من ذلك كله أن أظل أبحث وأدرس وأجمع المعلومات اللازمة , لمجرد تكذيب هؤلاء المدعين الكاذبين , وإثبات زيف أباطيلهم التي لا تنتهي , وكم وجدت أنه من الصعوبة بمكان الوصول لهوية هذا الملك المجهول والذي – وكما أسلفت – قد أصبح من المستحيل تحديد هويته على وجه اليقين نظرا لفناء أي مصدر يقودنا إليه.
غير أني قد خلصت إلى أن للبحث عن هويته ونفي مزاعمهم فوائد جمة , أقلها تكذيب روايتهم , وإبطال مزاعمهم , وضحد شبهاتهم , ثم - والأهم – بيان تحريف ما قد جاءوا به وتناقضه في مواضع لا حصر لها وتكذيبه لنفسه بنفسه.
ولا تناقض بين القناعتين , فاستحالة معرفة شخص فرعون لا يعني بالضرورة أن نجهل هويته بشكل عام والحقبة التي عاش فيها على أقل تقدير.
لذلك – ومنذ ذلك الحين – شمرت عن ساعد الجد , ورسمت لنفسي خطة طويلة الأمد , للاستزادة من المعلومات عن تاريخ مصر وجمع كل المصادر التي قد تفيد في هذا الصدد , فاقتنيت اعدادا هائلة من الكتب , واستعرت مالم استطع اقتنائه , وطالعت في المكتبات العامة مالم أستطع أن استعيره , ثم بدأت في تسجيل ذلك كله وتبويبه وترتيبه , مشكلا بذلك نواة لكتاب كنت آمل أن يرى النور في يوم من الأيام تحت عنوان ( فرعون ذي الأوتاد ) .
ولا شك أن لشبكة الانترنت دورا كبيرا , فهو مصدر لا يمكن تجاهله للمعلومات , فاخذت أبحث في محركات البحث , وكنت أرى بنفسي مدى التهافت الذي كان عليه الباحثون , ومدى تنوع ما كانوا يصلون إليه , وكم التهم التي ألصقت بكل ملوك مصر تقريبا , حتى – واسمحوا لي أن أستعير عبارة الأستاذ معتز فطين – أن كل ملكا مصريا اصبح هو فرعون بني إسرائيل , مما أتخبط في ظلمات الحيرة , فالحق أقول , أن البحث عن هوية هذا الملك المجهول غاية في الصعوبة , والتوصل إلى شخصه على وجه اليقين هو أمر شبه مستحيل , وذلك ما تأكد لي خلال بحثي.
على أني – و خلال بحثي أيضا – وجدت في تنوع هذه الآراء وتباينها استنتاجات وآراء ومعلومات , ربما بدت صغيرة , ولكنها في مجملها تبدو كبيرة جدا ولها دور عظيم في تحديد هوية هذا الملك المجهول.
وبالفعل كنت قد خلصت إلى نظريتين بعد طول بحث , وبوبت كتابي سالف الذكر , وتناولت كل أدلة القائلين بانتساب هذا الملك أو ذاك إلى فرعون , مفندا نظرياتهم واحدة تلو الأخرى مرورا بطول التاريخ المصري وعرضه , إلى أن خلصت إلى هاتين النظريتين حين عثرت في أحد محركات البحث عن فقرات من موضوعكم المطروح في هذا المنتدى.
وكم كانت دهشتي عظيمة , وفرحتي غامرة , حين قرات موضوعكم بكامله وعلى مدى أيام طويلة , بل أسابيع كاملة , ولم تفتني فيه فقرة واحدة , ولا مشاركة ولو صغيرة.
كانت فقرتان على ما أتذكر للأستاذ سيد إبراهيم والأستاذ معتز فطين , وكم كانت دهشتي بمدى الأسلوب الراقي المهذب , والدراية العظيمة بالكثير من التفاصيل والمعلومات الثرية المدهشة , التي أبداها أفراد منتداكم , والذي – وعلى عكس كل ما طالعت من منتديات – لا يسعى أفراده إلى الاستعراض بمعلوماتهم , أو فرض آرائهم أو التعصب لها – كما يحدث في غيرها من المنتديات – ولا يسعى أفراده إلى تسفيه آراء معارضيه , بل يناقشها بكل احترام ورقي , وربما يستفيد منها الجميع في منظومة أقل ما يقال عنها أنها رائعة للوصول إلى الحقيقة التي يبحث عنها الجميع.
إنه لمجتمع فريد ذلك الذي يتصف بتلك الصفات , والذي يستحق عن جدارة ذلك المسمى الذي تسمى به المنتدى ( أبنـاء مصـر ).
وعلى هذا ذهبت إلى أولى صفحات بحثكم الرائع وظللت أقرأ دون شعور أو وعى بوقت أو بكلل أو ملل , وظللت على مدار أيام طويلة أقرأ وأنا مستمتع أيما استمتاع بما تطالعني به الصفحات من آراء قيمة ومشاركات مفيدة , وقررت لحظتها في التوقف فورا عن المضي قدما في كتابي المزمع طباعته وخروجه إلى النور , فالمعلومات التي حصلت عليها من خلال بحثكم فاقت كل تصور , فوجدت أنه من العار أن يخرج كتابي إلى النور دون أن يحتوي على هذه المعلومات القيمة.
وعند وصولي إلى آخر صفحات البحث – أو ربما قبل الأخيرة , كدت أطير فرحا عندما وجدت أن ما توصلتم إليه حتى هذه النقطة يتوافق تماما مع النظريتين اللتان قد خلصت إليهما في بحثي بشأن فرعون , واللتان كنت قد افترضت صحتهما إلى أن يستجد ما يفند أحدهما أو كلاهما.
وعند هذه النقطة أيقنت أنني كنت أسير في الطريق الصحيح , وزاد يقيني بأن إحدى النظريتين صحيح ولا شك , فما دمت قد وصلت إلى هذه النتائج في معزل عن بحثكم , ثم وجدت النتائج تتلاقى عند هاتين النتيجتين , فإن إحداهما هو الصحيح بإذن الله تعالى .
ولما كنت قد اشتدت لدي الرغبة في المشاركة في منتداكم الذي شعرت بالندم والخجل من غفلتي عنه كل هذه الأيام , فقد دخلت إلى موقع المنتدى عازما تسجيل اشتراكي , وكم كانت حسرتي عظيمة حين اكتشفت أن إدارة المنتدى قد أغلقت باب الاشتراكات , ولكن وسبحان الله , كان أخي الأصغر قد اشترك في المنتدى منذ فترة وجيزة , فعرفت منه قَدَرَا بأنه غير عازم على المشاركة في المنتديات لانشغاله الدائم , وكانت فرحتي عظيمة عندما علمت بإمكانية المشاركة من خلال اشتراكه ساري المفعول , فعزمت بلا تردد أن أكتب رسالتي هذه التي أدعو الله ألا تكون قد أزعجتكم وأملتكم.
على أني قد توقفت عن المضي قدما في انهاء كتابي سالف الذكر , نظرا للمعلومات القيمة التي قد حصلتها من بحثكم هذا ونظرا لأني كنت افتقر افتقارا شديدا لمن يبدي اهتماما بالموضوع ليعلق ويعقب عليه , لذلك وجدت أنها فرصة سانحة لتبادل الرأي بهذا الصدد في منتداكم.
وأنا أعلم أنني قد أبديت هذا في وقت متأخر جدا بالنسبة لكم , ولكن كلي أمل بعد أن قرأت تعليقاتكم وآرائكم وأبحاثكم السابقة أن تقبلوا مشاركتي المتواضعة في بحثكم الهائل أيها العظماء عسى أن يكون فيها إفادة ولو بالقدر اليسير , آملا بذلك أن أكون قد أسهمت إسهاما ذي نفع يذكر في بحثكم الطيب.

وتقبلوا احترامي لكم جميعا.
أخوكم في الله
أحمد سعد الدين

----------


## طارق شكرى

اخى الفاضل ابن طيبة
بارك الله فيك و وفقك فى بحثك و مجهوداتك للوصول الى الحقيقة فبالطبع جميعنا يسعى الى معرفة الحقيقة
و انا من ناحيتى أبحث الأن على اى رسالة جاءت للفرعون اخناتون فى عصر ابيه الملك امنحتب الثالث !
فأنا اعلم ان اول من لقب بفرعون فى المراسلات هو اخناتون http://en.wikipedia.org صفحة Pharaoh
و هذا عليه اتفاق فى العديد من المواقع الاخرى و لكنى اخترت ويكيبديا لأنه من اكثر المواقع توثيقا و الغير موثق يضعون عليه علامة تعجب مميزة

و اعتقد اننى لو وجدت مثل هذه الرسالة لأثبت ان اخناتون كان ذا منصب و سلطة فى عصر ابيه بما يتناسب مع طول الفترة التى عاشها فرعون موسى فى السلطة و اصبحت فى هذه الحالة نظريتى موثقة بالدليل المادى و ليس بالشك او التوقع
و تتوافق تماما مع القرأن فى شخصية فرعون الواحدة و ايضا قصة الملكين كما فى اسفار اليهود

و انا ايضا اطلب المساعدة منك او من اى قارئ يعلم شئ عن مثل هذه الرسالة
و تقبل تحياتى

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الله عليكم وعلى هذا الحوار الرائع 
بالأمس القريب أنضم الينا فارس هو الأستاذ / طارق شكرى واليوم الفارس الجديد الأستاذ / احمد سعد الدين وقد سعدت بهم فأنضمامهم للفرسان الأوائل ضخ دم جديد فى الموضوع وما زلت أستمتع بالكم الهائل من المعلومات وأتعلم وهذا حقيقى وليس للمجاملة.
موضوعان تم رفعهم لهم علاقة بنفس الموضوع وهما فى نفس القاعة وعناوينهم
- أساطير يجب أن تمحى
- اخناتون ما له وما عليه
دمتم بخير وصحة ,اشكركم جميعاً وأرجو ألا يغيب علينا الأستاذ /غريب الدار وأين أنت يا أستاذ /احمد المليجى .

----------


## طارق شكرى

شكرا جزيلا اخى الكبير سيد ابراهيم
و انا سعيد بتعليقك للغاية
و انا ابحث الأن على ترجمة لرسائل تل العمارنة للملك امنحوتب الثالث و اخناتون و لكن الأمر سيأخذ وقت طويل فنتائج البحث تعطى اكثر من سبعين الف موقع و كثيرا لا اجد الترجمة المطلوبة
و لكنى عامة وجدت فى موقع 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amenhotep_III
ان الملكة تى ام اخناتون كانت قد حفرت بحيرة ترفيهية امام قصرها بطول 3700 ذراع و عرض 700 ذراع و هذا ربما يدل على حجم انجازات الفراعنة فى هذا المجال مما دفع فرعون الى الغرور و يقول و هذه الأنهار تجرى من تحتى

و ان الملك امنحوتب الثالث كان مريضا فى اخر ايامه و يعتقد ان اخناتون كان القائم الفعلى بالحكم و هذه اشارة قد تؤكد توقعى السابق

و هذه هى اخر الأخبار و ما زال البحث جاريا عن الحقيقة
و تقبل تحياتى

----------


## طارق شكرى

بالمناسبة و انا اقرأ هذه المقالة فأعتقد مجرد العثور على رسائل امنحوتب الثالث محفوظة مع رسائل اخناتون فى تل العمارنة (مدينة اخيتاتون) فهذا يعتبر مؤشر على وجود مدينة اخناتون المقدسة فى عصر الملك امنحوتب الثالث و سلطة اخناتون فى حياة ابيه

و بالمناسبة ايضا فى موقع 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiye
يرجحون ان عائلة الملكة تى (و كما اعتقد هم ال فرعون) ليسوا من اصول مصرية نظرا لأختلاف الهجاء فى اسم والديها مما يدل على ان الأسم غير معتاد فى مصر و هذا يؤيد وجهة نظرى ان اخناتون كان غير كامل الأنتماء الى مصر
و الملكة تى كانت ذات شخصية قوية للغاية و تزوجها امنحوتب الثالث و هو ابن 12 عام مما يدل على عدم وجود فارق كبير فى السن بينه و بين ابنه و كانت الملكة تى اكثر الملكات ظهورا مع ازواجهم فى التاريخ المصرى

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الاخ الحبيب طارق شكري
لنتحدث عن عبارة ((آل فرعون)) الواردة في القران الكريم
انظر معي الي الايات التالية:

 وَإِذْ نَجَّيْنَاكُم مِّنْ آلِ فِرْعَوْنَ يَسُومُونَكُمْ سُوَءَ الْعَذَابِ يُذَبِّحُونَ أَبْنَاءكُمْ وَيَسْتَحْيُونَ نِسَاءكُمْ وَفِي ذَلِكُم بَلاء مِّن رَّبِّكُمْ عَظِيمٌ (49) البقرة	

 وَإِذْ فَرَقْنَا بِكُمُ الْبَحْرَ فَأَنجَيْنَاكُمْ وَأَغْرَقْنَا آلَ فِرْعَوْنَ وَأَنتُمْ تَنظُرُونَ (50) البقرة	

 كَدَأْبِ آلِ فِرْعَوْنَ وَالَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِهِمْ كَذَّبُواْ بِآيَاتِنَا فَأَخَذَهُمُ اللّهُ بِذُنُوبِهِمْ وَاللّهُ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ (11)ال عمرا

 ثُمَّ بَعَثْنَا مِن بَعْدِهِم مُّوسَى بِآيَاتِنَا إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ وَمَلَئِهِ فَظَلَمُواْ بِهَا فَانظُرْ كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الْمُفْسِدِينَ (103)الاعراف

 قَالَ الْمَلأُ مِن قَوْمِ فِرْعَوْنَ إِنَّ هَذَا لَسَاحِرٌ عَلِيمٌ (109) الاعراف

 وَقَالَ الْمَلأُ مِن قَوْمِ فِرْعَونَ أَتَذَرُ مُوسَى وَقَوْمَهُ لِيُفْسِدُواْ فِي الأَرْضِ وَيَذَرَكَ وَآلِهَتَكَ قَالَ سَنُقَتِّلُ أَبْنَاءهُمْ وَنَسْتَحْيِي نِسَاءهُمْ وَإِنَّا فَوْقَهُمْ قَاهِرُونَ (127) الاعراف

 وَلَقَدْ أَخَذْنَا آلَ فِرْعَونَ بِالسِّنِينَ وَنَقْصٍ مِّن الثَّمَرَاتِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَذَّكَّرُونَ (130) الاعراف

 وَأَوْرَثْنَا الْقَوْمَ الَّذِينَ كَانُواْ يُسْتَضْعَفُونَ مَشَارِقَ الأَرْضِ وَمَغَارِبَهَا الَّتِي بَارَكْنَا فِيهَا وَتَمَّتْ كَلِمَتُ رَبِّكَ الْحُسْنَى عَلَى بَنِي إِسْرَآئِيلَ بِمَا صَبَرُواْ وَدَمَّرْنَا مَا كَانَ يَصْنَعُ فِرْعَوْنُ وَقَوْمُهُ وَمَا كَانُواْ يَعْرِشُونَ (137) الاعراف

 قَوْمَ فِرْعَوْنَ أَلَا يَتَّقُونَ (11) الشعراء

 اسْلُكْ يَدَكَ فِي جَيْبِكَ تَخْرُجْ بَيْضَاء مِنْ غَيْرِ سُوءٍ وَاضْمُمْ إِلَيْكَ جَنَاحَكَ مِنَ الرَّهْبِ فَذَانِكَ بُرْهَانَانِ مِن رَّبِّكَ إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ وَمَلَئِهِ إِنَّهُمْ كَانُوا قَوْمًا فَاسِقِينَ (32) القصص

و هنا نجد المولي تكلم عن قوم فرعون بكلمات ثلاث ((القوم)) ((الملأ)) ((آل))

فمن غرق في البحر هم آل فرعون او قوم فرعون او ملأ فرعون و من نزل عليهم العذاب هم هؤلاء الثلاث الذين يحملون نفس المعني

فهل كان المقصود بقوم مصر قوم فرعون هم اولاء المجموعة من البشر التي كانت تقطن مصر من الشلالات الي البحر الابيض المتوسط

هل غرق كل هؤلاء في اليم حسب الرواية القرانية

هل تم تدمير كل ما كان يعرش قوم فرعون في عموم مصر

هل يعزب كل اهل مصر ممن عاصروا فرعون؟؟ باعتبارهم ال فرعون او قوم فرعون او ملا فرعون!!!!!!!!!!

اليس الاوقع يا اخي ان تكون مصر تلك قرية من القري مثل قرية عاد و قرية ثمود و المؤتفكات اليس هذا هو المنطقي في السرد القراني للاحداث ام تري اهلك الله اهل منف فقط او طيبة فقط او هليوبوليس فقط

تقبل تحياتي*

----------


## طارق شكرى

قرأت مقالك اخى الفاضل سيد ابراهيم (اخناتون ما له و ما عليه) و هو بالفعل مقال قيم للغاية و به معلومات كثيرة عن اخناتون كنت ابحث عنها بالفعل و استفدت به كثيرا و وثيق الصلة بموضوعنا هذا حتى لم اعرف اين ارد فى موضوعنا هذا ام فى الموضوع الأصلى و عامة فاركز هنا على جزء هام للغاية اسمح لى (شاكرا لك) ان اعرضه على القارئ و هو :

"وقد وجدت صورة فى مقبرة ( حوى ) أحد رجال البلاط ظهر فى جهة منها أمنحتب الثالث على العرش وبجواره زوجته تى وفى الجانب المقابل أخناتون و نفرتيتى وعليهما تاج الملك ووجد قرص الشمس آتون مرسوماً فوق كل منهما مرسلاً أشعته التى تتدلى منها أيادى ترمز للخير التى يمنحها المعبود "

و هذه الصورة دليل واضح على سلطة و نفوذ اخناتون فى عصر ابيه بل هذا يدل على طغيانه و تطلعه الشديد للملك العظيم الذى تعدى حدود مصر حتى ان ملوك بابل و اشور و الحيثيين يبعثون بناتهم لينضموا الى حريم الملك و يتملقون اليه و تفرض مصر بروتوكولاتها الملكية على العالم فى عصر من ازهى عصور مصر

فلم يكن سهلا عليه و قد اعماه هذا الملك ان يؤمن لرسول من بنى اسرائيل ليأخذ منه بيت المقدس و تنتهى مكانة مصر العالمية و يحل محلها مملكة داوود و سليمان فيهيمنون على العالم و ينزوى الفراعنة عن الساحة العالمية و ذلك رغم ان فرعون و قومه كانوا يعرفون تماما ان الله موجود و لكنهم جحدوا بايات الله

وَأَدْخِلْ يَدَكَ فِي جَيْبِكَ تَخْرُجْ بَيْضَاء مِنْ غَيْرِ سُوءٍ فِي تِسْعِ آيَاتٍ إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ وَقَوْمِهِ إِنَّهُمْ كَانُوا قَوْماً فَاسِقِينَ {12} فَلَمَّا جَاءتْهُمْ آيَاتُنَا مُبْصِرَةً قَالُوا هَذَا سِحْرٌ مُّبِينٌ {13} وَجَحَدُوا بِهَا وَاسْتَيْقَنَتْهَا أَنفُسُهُمْ ظُلْماً وَعُلُوّاً فَانظُرْ كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الْمُفْسِدِينَ {14} وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا دَاوُودَ وَسُلَيْمَانَ عِلْماً وَقَالَا الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي فَضَّلَنَا عَلَى كَثِيرٍ مِّنْ عِبَادِهِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ {15} سورة النمل

و لذلك قال الله عنه انه عاصى و العاصى هو من يعرف الله و لا يطيعه و كان من المفسدين فيضل الناس و يبعدهم عن الله حتى لا يلتفوا حول موسى كما التفوا حول يوسف و ابيه من قبل

وَجَاوَزْنَا بِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ الْبَحْرَ فَأَتْبَعَهُمْ فِرْعَوْنُ وَجُنُودُهُ بَغْياً وَعَدْواً حَتَّى إِذَا أَدْرَكَهُ الْغَرَقُ قَالَ آمَنتُ أَنَّهُ لا إِلِـهَ إِلاَّ الَّذِي آمَنَتْ بِهِ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ وَأَنَاْ مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ {90} آلآنَ وَقَدْ عَصَيْتَ قَبْلُ وَكُنتَ مِنَ الْمُفْسِدِينَ {91} سورة يونس

----------


## طارق شكرى

اخى الحبيب ابن طيبة
لقد اثرت بأسلتك هذه موضوع اكثر من رائع و لا يقل اهمية عن موضوع فرعون نفسه بل انا اعتقد ان معرفة ال فرعون اهم من معرفة فرعون نفسه
طبعا كان العذاب لال فرعون فقط (و قوم فرعون هم اهل فرعون دونا عن باقى المصريين كما توضح الأيات) و لم يكن للمصريين جميعا كما قالت الرواية الاسرائيلية و بالطبع لم يكن العذاب لبنى اسرائيل مع انهم كانوا مقيمين مع فرعون فى مدينته و استعبدهم فرعون فيها

وَتِلْكَ نِعْمَةٌ تَمُنُّهَا عَلَيَّ أَنْ عَبَّدتَّ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ {22} سورة الشعراء
و ما يحزننى ان اجد رجل دين مصرى يأتى فى تليفزيون الشارقة فيقول ارسل الله على المصريين جميعا الجراد و الطوفان و القمل و الضفادع و الدم كانه لم يقرأ القران او لم يفكر فيه للحظة واحدة حتى يعرف ان العذاب كان لقوم فرعون فقط
و الملأ من قوم فرعون و فرعون نفسه كما تروى لنا الأيات الكريمة كانوا يتحدثون بلسان رجل واحد لا تستطيع ان تفرق بينهم فلا تعرف من يقود الأخر و لا تعرف من يتكلم اصلا فكانوا متحدين بطريق غير طبيعية كأن فرعون جزء من كل

قَالَ لِلْمَلَإِ حَوْلَهُ إِنَّ هَذَا لَسَاحِرٌ عَلِيمٌ {34} يُرِيدُ أَن يُخْرِجَكُم مِّنْ أَرْضِكُم بِسِحْرِهِ فَمَاذَا تَأْمُرُونَ {35} قَالُوا أَرْجِهِ وَأَخَاهُ وَابْعَثْ فِي الْمَدَائِنِ حَاشِرِينَ {36} يَأْتُوكَ بِكُلِّ سَحَّارٍ عَلِيمٍ {37} سورة الشعراء

قَالَ الْمَلأُ مِن قَوْمِ فِرْعَوْنَ إِنَّ هَـذَا لَسَاحِرٌ عَلِيمٌ {109} يُرِيدُ أَن يُخْرِجَكُم مِّنْ أَرْضِكُمْ فَمَاذَا تَأْمُرُونَ {110} قَالُواْ أَرْجِهْ وَأَخَاهُ وَأَرْسِلْ فِي الْمَدَآئِنِ حَاشِرِينَ {111} يَأْتُوكَ بِكُلِّ سَاحِرٍ عَلِيمٍ {112} سورة الأعراف

و فكرت كثيرا فى هذا الكيان المرعب و لم اصل الى نتيجة الا بعض التخمينات فيتضح لى انهم ليسوا من المصريين و جعلت بدايتى انهم من العبرانيين و العبرانيين ليس هم بنو اسرائيل و لكن بنو اسرائيل اختلطوا بالعبرانيين فترة قصيرة للغاية
فيقول الكاتب المسلم روجيه جارودى
" فان العبرانيين لم يشكلوا عنصراً متميزاً قبل دخول البدو ارض كنعان.. بل تشكلت تجمعاتهم من وحدات عرقية مختلفة، كانت جزءاً من هجرات بدوية واسعة (من الاموريين، او الآراميين، حسب قول الاب ديفو). وبين اولئك البدو الرحل من استقر في ارض كنعان، فيما تابع الاخرون سيرهم الى ارض مصر "
و اعتقد ان هؤلاء العبرانيين هم من استعانت بهم مصر لحكم فلسطين لضعف انتمائهم الى فلسطين و ربما توصل هؤلاء الى الحكم فى مصر ايضا عن طريق الملكة تى و ابنهم اخناتون
و مما يعزز هذا الشك ان اخناتون كون الجيش من جنود من بلاد الشام و هذه سابقة لم تتكرر طوال التاريخ المصرى
و اعتقد ان هؤلاء العبرانيين هم من سيستعين بهم رمسيس الثانى عند دخوله مرة اخرى الى بيت المقدس
و عامة فهذا تخمين او شك و مطروح للمناقشة و يحتاج الى مزيد من البحث

----------


## طارق شكرى

حتى لا يختلط الأمر على البعض لتفسير تلك الأيات و يعتقد ان فيه تضارب

قَالَ الْمَلأُ مِن قَوْمِ فِرْعَوْنَ إِنَّ هَـذَا لَسَاحِرٌ عَلِيمٌ {109} يُرِيدُ أَن يُخْرِجَكُم مِّنْ أَرْضِكُمْ فَمَاذَا تَأْمُرُونَ {110} قَالُواْ أَرْجِهْ وَأَخَاهُ وَأَرْسِلْ فِي الْمَدَآئِنِ حَاشِرِينَ {111} يَأْتُوكَ بِكُلِّ سَاحِرٍ عَلِيمٍ {112} سورة الأعراف

قَالَ لِلْمَلَإِ حَوْلَهُ إِنَّ هَذَا لَسَاحِرٌ عَلِيمٌ {34} يُرِيدُ أَن يُخْرِجَكُم مِّنْ أَرْضِكُم بِسِحْرِهِ فَمَاذَا تَأْمُرُونَ {35} قَالُوا أَرْجِهِ وَأَخَاهُ وَابْعَثْ فِي الْمَدَائِنِ حَاشِرِينَ {36} يَأْتُوكَ بِكُلِّ سَحَّارٍ عَلِيمٍ {37} سورة الشعراء

فتفسيرها ان بعد ان اتى موسى بالمعجزات فالملأ من قوم فرعون هم من اخذوا المبادرة و سالوا المجتمعين ثم بعد ذلك سألهم فرعون نفس السؤال و لكن فيه تقليب اكثر على موسى اكثر فقال (بِسِحْرِهِ) فكانت اجابة المجتمعين اقوى فقالوا ابعث (و ليس ارسل) اى مبعوث يمكث و يستمر مدة اطول فى البحث عن كل سحار (و ليس ساحر)
و هذا للتوضيح و شكرا

----------


## غريب الدار

أخواني الأعزاء الأساتذة
سيد إبراهيم , بن طيبة , طارق شكري , أحمد المليجي , أحمد سعد الدين و جميع الأساتذة الكرام الذين أنا على يقين أنهم معنا . 
تشوقت للعودة و بالأمس وجدت مشاركاتكم الغزيرة القيمة و قرأتها بشغف و سجلت عدد من النقاط و الملاحظات , و للأسف لن أستطيع تتبع المنتدى يوميا , و إن شاء الله كلما سمحت لي الفرصة فلن أتأخر. 
الموضوع يتشعب و الأفكار تتفرع و لكن لتلك الجزئيات أهميتها , و بالرغم من أصل نظريتي بأن بدن فرعون مازال مدفون , إلا أن غرضي في الأساس ليس الإثبات بالكلام النظري بل ما أسعى إليه هو التحقق المادي و لن يكون كلامي صحيح إلا إذا عثرنا على بدن فرعون. و لكن و حتى لا يكون البحث عشوائيا, لابد من التدقيق لتحديد شخصية فرعون و فترة حكمة و عاصمته...

 تنوع المعلومات و اختلاف الرأي إن شاء الله يقودنا للصحيح و الحمد لله أنني ألتمس منكم جميعا إخلاص النية . 

مع أنني أصبح لدي نظرة أعمق لنظريتي و بدلا من إعادة صياغتها سوف أسأل نفسي أسئلة و أجيب عليها و أرجوا أن تساعدوني في تصحيح إجاباتي , مع الذكر أن تلك التساؤلات خطرت علي أثناء قراءتي مشاركاتكم الفاضلة:

س1: هل يمكن لنا أو لمن يأتي بعدنا أن يصل لحقيقة القصة؟

جـ 1: نعم و بإذن الله سوف تنكشف تفاصيل تلك القصة و غيرها. و في تصوري أن هذه الحياة الدنيا مثل الحلقة, فنحن كنا مستقبل أجدادنا و هم ماضينا. أخبارنا هي نبوءات وردت عندهم, و أخبارهم هي حقائق سوف نصل بإذن الله إليها. طبعا ليس في كل المواضيع بل في العديد من المواضيع المفصلية. و ما نراه من انجذاب كبير و اهتمام من عدد كبير من العلماء بعلم الآثار إلا تأكيد لذلك. و ما قصدته بالمواضيع المفصلية هي المواضيع المشتركة بين الأمم و الهامة و التي جاء ذكرها بأشكال مختلفة حسب المصدر.
قال تعالى: (وَمَا مِنْ غَآئِبَةٍ فِي السّمَآءِ وَالأرْضِ إِلاّ فِي كِتَابٍ مّبِينٍ [75] إِنّ هَـَذَا الْقُرْآنَ يَقُصّ عَلَىَ بَنِيَ إِسْرَائِيلَ أَكْثَرَ الّذِي هُمْ فِيهِ يَخْتَلِفُونَ [76] وَإِنّهُ لَهُدًى وَرَحْمَةٌ لّلْمُؤمِنِينَ) [77] [سورة: النمل]

س2 : هل المقصود بكلمة " مصر " الواردة في القرآن هي مصر التي نعرفها أم مكان آخر؟

جـ 2: أعتقد أن المقصود من كلمة " مصر " هو فعلا مصر التي نعرفها , و ليس مكان آخر ,
لأن القرآن نزل باللغة العربية فلابد أن يذكر اللفظ الذي يعرفه العرب , فصحيح مصر كان لها أسماء أخرى باللغات القديمة و لكن إن ورد أحد تلك  الأسماء القديمة في القرآن فلابد أن يأتي بمصطلح  يعرفه العرب .
مع التذكير بأن القرآن الكريم قد فصلت آياته من لدن خبير عليم, و أن القرآن عندما يحدد شيئا بالاسم أو الصنف فهو كذلك و لا يحتمل غير المعنى المتعارف عليه و بشكل صريح و مباشر....
و صحيح أن في اللغة تأتي كلمة مصر بمفهوم المدينة الكبيرة و لكن إن نظرنا لتلك الكلمة من هذه الزاوية نكون عندها أبعدنا أنفسنا عن الفهم المباشر لمعنى الكلمة و كأن الأحداث يصح أن تنطبق على أي مدينة على سطح اليابسة و هذا مستبعد أن يأتي هذا في القرآن الكريم و الذي فصلت آياته. 
لذلك أميل لأن القرآن حدد لنا مكان الأحداث فكانت و بشكل واضح و صريح  في " مصر". 

س3 : أين هي الأنهار التي كانت تجري من تحت فرعون؟ و هل هي صناعية أم طبيعية؟

جـ 3: الأنهار طبيعية, نعلم أن العبارة وردت في القرآن الكريم و لكنها كانت وصفا لما جاء على لسان فرعون و على حد معرفته في زمنه هو. نحن الآن نعرف أن نهر النيل هو الذي يمر بمصر و دول أخرى و لكن هل هو نهر واحد في منبعه ( طبعا نعرف الآن أن له عدة روافد ) و عند مصبه ( نعلم أيضا أن نهر النيل يتفرع لعدة فروع في منطقة الدلتا). كذلك نعلم الآن أن مجرى نهر النيل تغير مع مرور الزمان و يدل على ذلك رسوبيات الطمي. و لكن هل كان مجرى نهر النيل في القديم مجرى واحد فقط... , كمية الرسوبيات عظيمة و ما نراه في عصرنا الحالي مجرى واحد , يجوز أنه كان في بعض الأماكن يتفرع ثم يتحد ثم يتفرع . لذلك ما نراه اليوم نهر واحد هو بالفعل مجموعة فروع في بدايته و في نهايته و ليس مستبعدا أن يكون كذلك في أماكن عدة منه.

ثم نأتي لمدينة منفيس ( أحد أهم عواصم مصر القديمة) فنرى موقعها يأتي قبل تفرع مجرى النهر لعدة فروع في منطقة الدلتا,  و أعتقد أن كان لفرعون قصر مشيد في تلك المنطقة و أنه كان مشيد على أوتاد فوق المياه الجارية , لذلك لا أستبعد أن يكون فرعون كان يصف تلك الحالة التي أوضحتها. فتكون منفيس هي المقصودة و ليس بلاد النوبة أو الحجاز أو أي مكان آخر ...

س4 : هل عرف القدماء الله بدون أنبياء ؟ 

جـ 4 : يشبه هذا السؤال سؤال فرعون لموسى و الذي و رد في الآيات التالية :

قال تعالى: (قَالَ فَمَا بَالُ الْقُرُونِ الاُولَىَ [51] قَالَ عِلْمُهَا عِندَ رَبّي فِي كِتَابٍ لاّ يَضِلّ رَبّي وَلاَ يَنسَى) [52] [سورة: طه] 
نعم لا يضل ربي و لا ينسى ... أما عن التفاصيل فعلمها عند الله , جميع البشر مكلفين و محاسبين و الله أدرى و أعلم بهم من أنفسهم .... فالمنطق أن يعرف البشر الله و لكن هل تكفي المعرفة بدون العمل..... و من فضل الله على جميع عبادة أنه لم ينسى أحد من رحمته ...  فلا يأتي أحدنا اليوم و يقول أن كان هناك في الماضي بشر لا يعرفون الله .... آلاف السنين مرت على البشرية , كلهم جاءوا من نسل آدم ( أول نبي) و من بلغ منهم سن التكليف فهو مكلف , لم يكونوا يعيشون طفولة إنسانية بل كانوا رجالا و نساء شعوب و قبائل  .... و عندما يأتي الأنبياء ألا يذكرون الناس بكلام الله و بالأقوام الذين حل بهم العذاب الدنيوي .. أم تراهم بماذا يذكرون الناس .....
رد سيدنا موسى كان قوي و كاف و سد المجال أمام فرعون أن يستمر في المجادل فقط للجدال , فلم يقل موسى أنه لا يدري بل أكد أنه على يقين بأن الله لا يضل و لا ينسى , و أن علمنا بما منحنا و وفقنا الله له و لا يعني عدم علمنا بتفاصيل شيء أن ذلك الشيء غير موجود.

س5 : متى سكن الفلاشة بجواربحيرة تانا ؟

جـ 5: الموضوع يحتاج للبحث و لكن لماذا لا يكون و جودهم هناك منذ زمن سيدنا سليمان و ليس قبل ذلك و خصوصا أننا نعلم الرابط الكبير بين سيدنا سليمان و مملكة سبأ. و تاريخيا هناك رابط قوي أمتد لسنين بين ملوك اليمن و ملوك الحبشة.


أتوقف عند هذا الحد من التساؤلات مع أنني كنت قد جهزت عدد كبير من التساؤلات و لكن حتى لا يحدث تشتت و حتى استفاد من تصحيحكم أو تأكيدكم لإجاباتي. لعلي أكون بتساؤلاتي هذه ساهمت في بلورة الموضوع.... و في انتظار تعاونكم الجماعي . 

و إلى لقاء إن شاء الله قريب و تساؤلات جديدة.

----------


## mr saad

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السادة الأفاضل
مضت أيام قلائل على أول مشاركاتي في موضوعنا الثري , كنت أطالع فيها الموضوعين المطروحين بواسطة أستاذنا الجليل / سيد إبراهيم ( إخناتون ماله وما عليه ) , والموضوع الآخر للأستاذ / معتز فطين ( أساطير يجب أن تمحى من التاريخ ) , وأود أن أحييهما على حسن انتقاء مواضيعهم بعناية فائقة.

بالإضافة إلى هذا كنت أطالع ما تم نشره من مشاركاتكم الأخيرة في سياق بحثنا , فخلصت منها بعدة نقاط كان ولابد أن أدلي بدلوي فيها , نظرا لما تمثله من أهمية في توجيه البحث نحو المسار الصحيح.

فأنا أرى أن هذا البحث الذي كثرت به النظريات وتشابكت وتعقدت إلى أقصى حد , يجب أن يستند الباحث فيه إلى منهجية منظمة , حتى يخلص في النهاية إلى نتيجة ثابتة لا يضارعها نتيجة أخرى إلى أن يثبت ما ينفيها , لذلك يجب نقد كل نظرية من كل جوانبها بشكل مفصل , ثم إقصائها من جملة الاحتمالات إذا تهدمت أركانها بالأدلة , ولكي نصل إلى ذلك يجب أن نتعرض لفرضيات كل نظرية على حدى ونفندها واحدة تلو الأخرى , حتى إذا ما أقصيناها لم نرجع إليها ثانية , وهذا ما أسميه بمنهجية البحث , وهو ما لم يتوفر في بحثنا في أوقات كثيرة , وربما كان متبعا بشكل جيد في أوليات المشاركات في صفحاته الأولى حيث تم تفنيد عدد معقول جدا من النظريات البعيدة عن الحقيقة , ومنها :
1. نظرية أن فرعون هو رمسيس الثاني وحدوث الاضطهاد والخروج في عصره.
2. نظرية الفرعونين والرواية التوراتية , وأن فرعون الاضطهاد هو رمسيس الثاني , وأن فرعون الخروج هو ابنه مرنبتاح , وخطأ نظرية لوحة مرنبتاح والمسماة خطأً بلوحة إسرائيل وكذلك خطأ ادعاءات موريس بوكاي.
3. نظرية أن فرعون هو الوليد بن مصعب وعاش في جزيرة العرب وأن أحداث القصة كلها دارت في نجد.
4. نظرية أن فرعون هو تحتمس الثاني استنادا إلى نظرية وجود بني إسرائيل في الفيوم وأن العبور والخسف تم في بحيرة قارون وأن دخول بني إسرائيل كان في عهد سنوسرت الأول.
5. نظرية فرويد , وأحمد عثمان , و د/سيد القمني , وكذب ادعاء أن اخناتون هو موسى عليه السلام .


ثم انتحى البحث الآن منحى آخر لا يتسم بنفس المنهجية التي بدأ بها.

فحتى هذه اللحظة أرى أن هناك أربع نظريات معلقة لا تخلو من وجاهة لم يتم البت فيها حتى الآن ( مع العلم أنني قد توصلت إلى نظريتين منهم قبل أن أنضم إلى بحثكم كما أشرت في مشاركتي السابقة )  بينما يجري النقاش بشكل عشوائي حول نقاط أخرى وهذه النظريات الثلاث هي :
1. نظرية أن فرعون وقومه من ملوك الأسرة الثالثة عشر وأن مقرهم كان بشرق الدلتا في المنطقة الواسعة الممتدة من بحيرة المنزلة والشرقية وما حولهما ( تنيس والفرما وتانس ) – مقدمها الأستاذ / غريب الدار
2.  نظرية أن فرعون وقومه من الهكسوس – مقدمها أخونا الأستاذ معتز فطين.
3. نظرية أن فرعون وقومه من السودان – مقدمها أستاذنا الكبير سيد إبراهيم
4. نظرية أن فرعون هو إخناتون وأنه يمت بصلة للعبرانيين – مقدمها الأستاذ طارق شكري

وأنا أرى أنه من الأفضل أن نتطرق إلى كل نظرية منهم , بحيث يبدأ صاحب كل نظرية في طرحها بشكل منظم ومتكامل , ثم يسهم كل منا إما بإثباتها أو بنفيها , فيشارك كل منا بجهوده ومعارفه , إلى أن نخلص إلى واحدة منهم وبذلك تكتمل كل جوانبها ودعائمها ويتفق عليها الجميع , ويقوم بدور الموجه في ذلك إما الأستاذ سيد إبراهيم بصفته صاحب الموضوع , أو الأستاذ معتز فطين بصفته صاحب اليد الطولى في هذا المضمار.

فما رأي الأخوة المشاركين في هذا الاقتراح ؟

الأستاذ الجليل / سيد إبراهيم ما هو رأيك بصفتك صاحب الموضوع ؟
الأساتذة الكرام / الأستاذ الفاضل / معتز فطين , الأستاذ / أحمد مليجي , الأستاذ / غريب الدار , الأستاذ / طارق شكري , ماهو رأيكم جميعا ؟

غير أني أود قبل أن نسترسل في هذا المنهج , أن أحسم بعض النقاط بنفيها , أو بتأصيل بعض الحقائق التي ربما تكون قد غابت عن أذهاننا , وهي - من وجهة نظري المتواضعة – سوف تكون بمثابة أحجار أساس وقواعد أساسية في إكمال بناء بحثنا العظيم , وهو ما سأطرحه في مشاركتي التالية وأرجو أن يكون فيها الإفادة إن شاء الله تعالى.

ولنا عودة إن شاء الله
وفي انتظار ردكم على المقترح
وتقبلوا احترامي لكم جميعا.

أخوكم في الله
أحمد سعد الدين

----------


## سيد جعيتم

السادة الزملاء الفاضل
بداية اعترف بأننى أنا الوحيد بينكم الغير دارس وأنكم تتميزون بالدراسة والموضوعية ولكنى أعافر من باب التواجد فى موضوع احبه وأحببت كل من شاركوا فيه.
طبعاً موافق على أقتراح الأستاذ الكريم احمد سعد الدين  وأرشح ابن طيبة لذلك



> وأنا أرى أنه من الأفضل أن نتطرق إلى كل نظرية منهم , بحيث يبدأ صاحب كل نظرية في طرحها بشكل منظم ومتكامل , ثم يسهم كل منا إما بإثباتها أو بنفيها , فيشارك كل منا بجهوده ومعارفه , إلى أن نخلص إلى واحدة منهم وبذلك تكتمل كل جوانبها ودعائمها ويتفق عليها الجميع , ويقوم بدور الموجه في ذلك إما الأستاذ سيد إبراهيم بصفته صاحب الموضوع , أو الأستاذ معتز فطين بصفته صاحب اليد الطولى في هذا المضمار.


بما أن الأراء ذهبت فى أكثر من أتجاه فقد أحببت أن أعود لبعض المقتطفات من مداخلاتى السابقة لعلها تفيد .
معلومات  سبق ذكرها فى مداخلات سابقة : قبل أن يأتينا أبن طيبة بنظريته الخاصة بحدوث الخروج خارج أرض مصر ومقولتى أنها حدثت بالسودان وكانت المنطقة تسمى مصر وتضم مصر والسودان والحبشة المهم اعيد نقلها فقد مفيدة :

من المعلوم أن التوارة أعيد كتابتها بعد انتهاء السبي البابلي . وهنا أكاد أن أجزم أن من أعاد كتابة التوراة تأثر بالتاريخ الفرعوني حيث وردت عبارات تكاد تكون متطابقة فى أسلوب كتابتها مع ما ورد فى البرديات والخراطيش الفرعونية فى مداخلة سابقة أوردت الأتي :-
-	لاحظت بعض كلمات كثيرة مكتوبة بنفس الطريقة التي كتبت بها التوراة بعد ذلك فى عصر أمنمحات الأول 2000/1970 والذى كان وزيراً فى عهد منتوحتب الرابع قبل تقلد مقاليد السلطة .فقد لاحظت كلمات مثل شخصية المخلص المنتظر التى أطلقت على أمنمحات الأول مؤسس الأسرة الثامنة عشر ومثل تجلى الإله للشعب وظهور بئر للمياه فى سيناء واختفائها عن أعين الناس جميعاً إلا أمنمحات الأول وكذا أسطورة الغزالة التى قال أنها أوحى له بها من السماء . ومن هذا اقول أن اليهود كانوا متواجدين بقوة فى هذه الفترة وأن المصريين تأثروا بثقافتهم أوالعكس صحيح .
-	اعتقد ان أل فرعون لم يكونوا يعلمون أن موسى من العبرانيين فليس من المعقول أن لا تحاول أمه إخفاء ذلك وهى تعلم أن فرعون يقتل الذكور المولودين فى هذا العام وإذا كان  فرعون أراد قتل الطفل فذلك لخوفه فقط أن يكون من بنى إسرائيل وليس كما ورد فى التوراة حيث ورد فيها . 
-	فنزلت ابنة فرعون على النهر لتغتسل وكانت جواريها ماشيات على جانب النهر فرأت السقط بين الحلفاء فأرسلت آمتها وأخذته ولما فتحته رأت الوليد وإذا هو حي يبكى فرقت له وقالت هذا من أولاد العبرانيين فقالت أخته لابنة فرعون هل أذهب وأدعو لك امرأة مرضعة من العبرانيات لترضع لك الولد – سفر الخروج الإصحاح الثاني 5
وقد أورد القرآن الكريم هذه القصة كما يلى :
- أن اقذفيه في التابوت فاقذفيه في اليم فليلقه اليم بالساحل يأخذه عدو لي وعدو له وألقيت عليك محبة مني ولتصنع على عيني – طه 39
بنى إسرائيل كانت لغتهم هى لغة الفراعنة والتوراة أنزلت باللغة المصرية القديمة  لذا فأن ابنة شعيب قالت عن موسى أنه مصرى للغته وهنا يجب أن ننتبه كيف فهمت ابنة شعيب ثم قومها بعد ذلك لغة موسى ومن الأرجح أنهم كانوا يتكلمون بنفس اللغة مع اختلاف اللهجة.

 - يوسف سابق لموسى كما جاء بالتوراة والفرآن الكريم وهنا يوجد خطأ بسرد القصة بالتوراة التى  أعيد كتابها بعد سنين وهذا الخطأ خاص  بالأرض التي أمر فرعون بتخصيصها ليعقوب وأولاده فقد جاء بالتوراة ذكر أن فرعون أمر بسكنهم لمدينة فأسكن يوسف أباه وأخوته وأعطاهم ملكاً فى أرض مصر فى أفضل ارض مصر فى أفضل الأرض فى أرض رعمسيس كما أمر فرعون . .( سفر التكوين الإصحاح السابع والأربعون 11 و12 . إلا لو كانت هناك مدينة فى هذا العصر اسمها رعمسيس .) رعمسيس ومعلوم أن مدينة رعمسيس قد بناها رعمسيس الثاني بعد ذلك بقرون واستعبد فيها اليهود (
 - أصول العبرانيين ليست واحدة بل سلالات مختلفة وأصولهم مندرجة من قوم يدعون الخبيرو وأول ظهور لهم كان فى الألف الثالثة قبل الميلاد ولم تكن لهم لغة خاصة أو جنسية خاصة بل كانوا رحل ويحمل معظمهم أسماء سامية . ثم تدرجوا ووصلوا إلى أن أصبحوا يمثلون طائفة اليهودية وكانوا على اتصال وثيق بالحورانيين ( الهكسوس ) مع عدم وجود ثقافة بينهم وهذا يفسر فى رأى خروج بعض طوائفهم مع الهكسوس
التواريخ الواردة بعد قد تفيد تحديد عصر موسى 
 - توجد لوحة ( اسمها ها عبرى ) أى البدوي تصور بدوى يزور مصر فى رحلة سلمية على رأس قافلة فى عصر سونسرت الأول وهو أو عصور التواجد لعناصر من الهكسوس فى مصر وهى الفترة ايضاً التى دخلت فيها أسرة يعقوب مصر ( سليم حسن ج 4 ص 196 ) وانا اميل أن اللوحة تمثل سيدنا يعقوب لا سيدنا إبراهيم كما قال بعض المؤرخين ,
- أرجع سليم حسن معاصرة سيدنا إبراهيم عليه السلام فى عصر الأسرة الثانية عشر 2000-1787 .
 - بعض الحسابات اعتمادا على التواريخ الموجودة ولو أن بعضها متداخل ترجح أن  يكون أمنحتب الثالث والد اخناتون 1405-1370 ق.م هو فرعون موسى  حيث أن وفاته كانت غامضة ولو انه لم يرد ما يدل على انه فرعون الخروج ولكن كان للسحر شأن كبير فى عهده .
- اخناتون له مزامير تتوافق تماماً مع وصايا موسى وقد يكونوا قد تربوا مع بعضهم فى مدرسة واحدة ولو أن بعض المؤرخين قالوا أن اخناتون هو فرعون الخروج وانا اشك كثيراً فى هذا لأن الثابت أنه مات فى قصره .
- إذا كان اليهود خرجوا فى عصر أمنحتب الثالث 1405-1370 ق.م فأنى أرجح أن بعضهم عاد إلى مصر وظلوا بها حتى طردهم مرنبتاح .
- هناك رأى يشير أن تحتمس الثالث ابن غير الشرعى لتحتمس الأول هو فرعون الخروج 
-  ثم أننا يجب ألا ننسى أن النيل كان له مسار قديم غير مساره الحالى وأدلل على ذلك بلوحة اسمها شط الرجال سليم حسن ج4 ص 63 ووداى شط الرجال يقع على حافة الصحراء الغربية على بعد 35 كيلو جنوب أدفو وعلى بعد 4 كيلو متر شمال جبل السلسلة وعلى بعد أمتار من فوهة هذا الوادى كان يوجد محط لصيادى ما قبل التاريخ قبل تحول البقعة لصحراء وكان ذلك فى العصر الذى كان النيل فيه لا يزال يجرى شرق جبل السلسلة . وقد قال بعض المؤرخين ان العبور كان عن طريق بحيرة المنزلة .
- وقد ورد بالتوراة فى سفر الخروج الإصحاح الخامس عشر انهم عبروا لمنطقة اسمها إيلم وفى الإصحاح السابع عشر انهم رحلوا من إيلم إلى برية سين التى بين إيلم وسيناء لو كانوا عبروا البحر الأحمر لكانوا فى سيناء مباشرة .

أشك أن زوجة فرعون كانت من قوم فرعون

----------


## ابن طيبة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
استاذي الجليل سيد ابراهيم
الاخوة الاحباء غريب الدار
طارق شكري
احمد سعد الدين

صراحة فمداخلة اخي الحبيب احمد سعد الدين اعادت كثيرا من الامور الي نصابها طريقه عرضه للمواضيع و النظريات و طريقة البحث العلمي التي يتبعها قامت بتنظيم ما صبح في الفترة الاخيرة مبعثرا هنا و هناك
و بالطبع اوافقه الراي و اضم صوتي الي صوته و لكن قبل عرض النظريات يجب ان نحسم بعض النقاط كما قال بذلك اخي احمد سعدالدين ثم بعد ذلك نعرض للنظرية الاولي و لتكن لاستاذنا الجليل سيد ابراهيم فيقوم سيادته بعرضها كلها في مداخلات متتالية بدون اي مشاركة من باقي الاخوة ثم عند انتهائه منها نبدا في تناولها بالفحص و التدقيق و التاصيل و هنا ارجوا ان ينصب النقد او التاييد علي النظريه المطروحة فقط بدون التطرق الي باقي النظريات حتي يكون جل تركيزنا منصب علي الاطروحة محل النقاش
استاذي الجليل سيد ابراهيم اشكر لكم ثقتكم الغالية التي اوليتوموها لي و لكن اسمح لي ان تتفضل سيادتكم بادارة المحاورات

تقبلوا تحياتي و تقديري*

----------


## طارق شكرى

بالطبع اوافقكم الرأى و لكنى اقترح منعا للتكرار و تعدد الصفحات ان يفتح الأستاذ سيد ابراهيم موضوع جديد و ان يفسح المجال الى احد منا لعرض نظريته و مناقشتها ثم هو ايضا من يحدد متى تعرض النظرية الثانية و هكذا حتى لا يتشعب منا الموضوع عشوائيا فمشكلتنا كانت اننا نتحاور و كل منا له نظريته الخاصة مما ساعد على ظهور هذه العشوائية و تفقد للموضوع قيمته الذى الهدف منه اولا و اخيرا هو استفادة القارئ و اضافة شئ جديد للمكتبة العربية
و تقبلوا احترامى

----------


## المفكر

الحقيقة هذا الموضوع من الأهمية بمكان . وإذا تم التوصل لنتيجة عن من هو فرعون موسى أو فى أى مكان حدثت القصة فسيكون سبق محسوب لجميع من شارك فى الموضوع . تحياتى لكم جميعاً .

----------


## سيد جعيتم

السادة الأفاضل
نتواصل مع بعضنا بمشيئة الله . يمكن لكل منا أن يبدأ فى التحضير لرؤيته ونعطى لبعضنا مهلة من خمسة لعشرة  أيام للتحضير أعتباراً من اليوم الأحد 3/6/2007 . وأرى أن رؤيتى ( فرعون موسى سودانياً ) لن تأخذ الكثير من الوقت فى النقاش وسأبداء بها بمشيئة الله . وبعد الأنتهاء من المناقشة لرؤيتى نناقش رؤية أخرى يكون صاحبها قد جهزها وأستكل أركانها . سأراسل جميع المشتركين فى الموضوع للدخول وسأحاول مع إدارة المنتدى لعمل إعلان عن الموضوع لضمان دخول اكبر قدر من المشاركين لعلنا نوفق بمشيئة الله لشىء مفيد .

----------


## غريب الدار

أخواني الأعزاء
بالأمس قد قرأت اقتراح الأستاذ / أحمد سعد الدين , و تعليقاتكم  و أوافقكم جميعا  على فكرة تنظيم منهجية للبحث, و لو تسمحلو لي جميعا أن أوضح رأيي بالخصوص .
لقد بدأت بفكرة معينة منذ مشاركتي السابقة , و لقد ساهم اقتراحكم في تعديل منهجية تفكيري و للتوضيح سوف أظهر فكرتي في نقاط محددة حسب التالي :
1-	لم أشأ إعادة صياغة نظريتي , و لقد طرحت جزء كبير متفرق ضمن ساحتكم الكريمة , و كان الغرض هو طلب المساعدة من علماء الآثار و الجيولوجيا بما لديهم من معلومات موثقة لغرض العثور على بدن فرعون . و تفرعت في النقاش معكم مع يقيني أن هذه التفرعات مهمة و أساسية, و أفضل تأجيل طرح مجمل النظرية لحين الإنتهاء من التفرعات الجزئية.
2-	حرصت على أن أعمم كلامي و أتلافى قد المستطاع التخصيص حتى لا يصبح كلامي مجادلة بيني و بين أحد أعضاء المنتدى الكرام , و الذين أكن لهم الكثير من الود و الإحترام و حتى تصل المعلومة لمن أريد و حتى يشاركني الجميع الرأي.
3-	كذلك فكرت في تقيسم جميع النظريات المطروحة بما فيها نظريتي إلى مجموعة من الأسئلة , تشكل تلك الأسئلة محاور هامة , و في الإجابة الجماعية عن تلك الأسئلة فوائد عدة و ذلك بأن لا يكون هناك مجادلة. فكل مشارك يبدي رأيه الخاص و بحياد  و حتى يشارك عدد كبير من زوار المنتدى و لا يبقى النقاش مقتصرا على بعض الأعضاء , مع اليقين أن معلومة قد تبدوا صغيرة عند أحد المشاركين , قد يكون مردودها كبير و هام جدا في تأكيد أو نقض النظريات المطروحة , و ربما خرجنا جميعا بنظرية جديدة لم تكن مطروحة فيما سبق.
4-	على أن لا تطرح الأسئلة بالتوالي و أن يتم توثيق و تثبيت إجابات كل سؤال على حدى و التي بمجملها سوف تقودنا بإذن الله للحقيقة و التي سوف يكون قد شارك في الوصول لها الجميع و بقناعة و بتفهم و بدون جدال. و أعلم مسبقا أن في أختيار الأسئلة دور هام في فرز الحقائق بدون المساس بالمقتنعات. 
5-	و ليس مستغربا أن يكون هناك إجماع على إجابة معينة تكون قد ثبتت , ثم نكتشف عند إجابتنا على أسئلة أخرى أن كان هناك شيء غائب عن تفكيرنا و إدراكنا , ربما يضطرنا لإعادة النظر فيما و صلنا إليه. فما نحن إلا بشر نصيب و نخطأ , و يجب التعامل مع ذلك بالصبر و التأني فما نريده جميعا و بإخلاص هو إظهار الحقائق . و ليس إنهاء الموضوع و حسب , و كما أشار أحد الزملاء أن ربما يكون عملنا هذا فيه خير و فائدة لمن يأتي بعدنا.
6-	و أما عن إختيار الأسئلة المفيدة الهادفة و طرحها فيمكن  للجميع المشاركة في ذلك على أن يجيب طارح السؤال بإجابه مبدئية تكون فاتحة و موضحة للهدف من ذلك السؤال. على أن يقوم كل مشارك بترقيم أسئلته بتسلسل و أن لا يكرر الأرقام. و يكون لكل مشارك حرف مجاور لرقم السؤال.
7-	و تجمع الأسئلة المتشابهة و يعاد صياغتها و ترتيبها و ترقيمها بتسلسل خاص , ثم يطرح سؤال واحد , يتم الإجابة عليه جماعيا و لنقل خلال وقت محدد ( أسبوع مثلا) و تثبت الإجابة ثم ننتقل للسؤال الثاني. (في حال الإجماع سوف تكون هناك إجابة واحدة و لكن بعض الأسئلة لها أكثر من إجابة و يجب أن لا تهمل القيمة منها ) . و أرى أن الأستاذ / سيد إبراهيم هو خير من يشرف و ينسق الأسئلة و الإجابات. 
8-	و أقترح أن تجمع الخلاصة في مكان واحد و أن يتم تخصيص موضوع جديد يحوي فقط الأسئلة و الإجابات المتفق عليها , و لا يسمح للزوار التعديل أو المشاركة في طرح أو الإجابة ضمن ذلك الموضوع . و يستطيع كل زائر أو مشارك الإطلاع على الخلاصة بدون إضافة أو تعديل . على أن يستمر الموضوع  الأصلي تحت إشراف الأستاذ / سيد إبراهيم.  و أما الموضع الجديد فيكون تحت إسم : " تلخيص موضوع - فاليوم ننجيك ببدنك"   و أقترح أن يكون ذلك تحت إشراف الأستاذ / أحمد المليجي , ذلك لأنه مشرف موقع و من المشاركين و المتبعين موضوعنا هذا من بدايته. 
9-	و يمكن كبداية تثبيت النقاط التي اتفقنا عليها سابقا , مثل أنه فرعون واحد ....
و من رأيي تأجيل طرح النظريات كاملة مفصلة حتى تكتمل الأسئلة المحورية تلك. و ما جعلني أفكر بذلك هو التالي:
1-	إيجاد وسيلة لتلخيص العمل أول بأول.
2-	في إعادة طرح النظريات كاملة تكرار و زيادة  في عدد صفحات الموضوع و خصوصا عند طرح النظرية كاملة,
3-	بعض النقاط مشتركة بين النظريات المختلفة و يمكن أن يكون عليها إتفاق, 
4-	لا يقتصر الموضوع على النظريات الأربع فقط , و ربما يشاركنا مشترك جديد بمفاهيم جديدة.
5-	جميع النظريات إن لم تدعم بإثبات مادي تكون مثل الجسم الذي به رأس و لكن بدون أطراف . لذلك يجب تقبل جميع النظريات بصدر رحب مع إظهار جوانب القوة و جوانب الضعف و بحياد في كل نظرية. إلى أن نتوصل نحن أو من هم بعدنا لدليل مادي راسخ. 
6-	ربما بسبب غياب بعض الحقائق عنا نحكم على أحد النظريات بالكامل ببطلانها فنستبعدها .
7-	لا نستطيع أن نثبت جميع النظريات المطروحة بنسبة 100% و لابد أن يكون هناك قصور في جهه ما , و أخشى أن نقوم بإقصاء النظريات بناءا على ما لدينا من علم مع غياب بعض الحقائق عنا , فليس مستبعدا أن نقوم بإقصاء جميع النظريات بدون إستثناء و نضطر لتثبيت نظرية أن لا حل. 
و أحب أن أشير إلى شيء هام : فرضيتي هي إن بدن فرعون سوف يكتشف و أنه ليس مومياء محنطه بل سوف يعثر على بدنه و كأنه مات من لحظات و هذا في تصوري مفهوم نجاة بدنه. و هذه النقطة تحديدا هي صلب نظريتي الخاصة التي لم أنقلها عن أحد.
و أضيف أن فرضيتي فعلا تقودني لأن فرعون كان آخر فرعون في الأسرة الثالثة عشر و لكن أحتاج المساعدة و المعلومات التفصيلية ممن يملك عن تلك الأسرة و تلك الفتره , و أصحح أنني لم أحدد مكان معين لعاصمة فرعون و إن كنت أرجح أنها كانت منفيس , و ما أؤكده أنه كان و قومه يسكنون غرب نهر النيل و ليس شرقه . 
أخيرا , و لأن ظروفي لا تسمح لي بالتواصل اليومي معكم أعتبر نفسي ضيف على ساحتكم الكريمة, فقط عندما تسنح لي الفرصة لن أقصر , و لدي مواضيع أخرى في ساحات حوار أخرى يشرفني أن تشاركوني برأيكم القيم عنها  , أهما موضوع عن مكان صرح سليمان  و أنه لم يكن في القدس بل في قاع البحر ( شاركت معكم به ضمن ساحة التاريخ ) و موضوع آخر عن يأجوج و مأجوج و أنهم ليسوا بشر , و شاركت بهذا الموضوع في موقع إسلام أون لين و في الأسفل الرابط لمن أراد الأطلاع و إبداء الرأي. .

رابط موضوع يأجوج و مأجوج

	حقيقة يأجوج و مأجوج , رؤية جديدة امل أن أكون مصيب , إحتمال أن يكونا ..... 



و دمت بخير و أتمنى لكم التوفيق و السداد.
أخوكم غريب الدار

----------


## mr saad

في مرور سريع أردت فقط أن أهنئ جميع المشاركين ... وخاصة الأستاذ سيد إبراهيم بمناسبة مرور عام كامل على بداية طرحه للموضوع ( أول طرح بتاريخ 7-6-2006 ) 
 ... وأسأل الله أن يكلل مجهودنا جميعا بالنجاح في الوصول إلى الحقيقة.

أحمد سعد الدين

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأستاذ الفاضل / غريب الدار
[grade="00008B FFA500 008000 4B0082"]ارجو أن تكون بخير .وكل عام والجميع بخير فقد نبهنا الأستاذ الكريم أحمد سعد الدين إن الموضوع مر عليه عام بالتمام والكمال[/grade]  :M (10):  
. طبعاً أوافق على وجهة نظرك وبمشيئة الله نصل بعدها لأتفاق حول من هو فرعون موسى أو عصره أو مكان الأحداث .كنت قد بدأت فى الإعداد لرؤيتى عن أن فرعون موسى سودانياً لمناقشنها وقبلها ملخص صغير عن الموضوع سأنزل بالملخص لعل به بعض ما أتفقنا عليه . ولنبداء فى أن يضع كل منا بعض الأسئلة وينزل بها ثم بعد الأنتهاء من وضع الأسئلة نجمعها وننسقها وننزل بسؤال يناقش كما أقترحت فى خلال أسبوع قبل الأنتقال للسؤال التالى .
هذا الملخص قمت بإحداث بعض التغيرات به بناء على رأى الأستاذ الفاضل / غريب الدار 
وأرجو أن يكون التلخيص  يخدم الموضوع  وأعتبار النقاط الوارده به نقاط تجمع مع الأسئلة النهائية لمناقشتها  .

1-عندما تكلم القرآن الكريم عن حاكم مصر فى عصر موسى عليه السلام قال عنه فرعون مصر ( قال يا قوم أليس لى ملك مصر وهذه الأنهار تجرى من تحتي أفلا تبصرون ) الزخرف 51 , ولم يرد بالقران أسماء لأي أماكن جرت بها الأحداث أو لخط سير خروج بني إسرائيل من مصر وإن كانت التوراة قد فعلت ذلك تفصيلياً.
2- وقداتفقنا سابقاً أن التوراة أعيد كتابتها بعد السبي البابلي  لذا ففيها وجهة نظر كاتبها المتأثر بأن بنى إسرائيل يجب أن يكونوا فوق الجميع  والمتأثر أيضاً بالأساطير المتوارثة  التي كانت تروى أنما لم يرد بالقرآن أو التوراة أى معلومات عن لون البشرة الخاص بفرعون .
3-إذن لا بد أن يكون لقب الحاكم فى هذا الوقت هو الفرعون . وقد حدد القرآن الكريم أسم وطننا مصرصراحة على أن الأحداث جرت به . ولا يستقيم  أن معنى مصر هنا المقصود به  مصر من الأمصار ( بلد من البلاد ) ولا ينطبق هذا إلا على وجود بنى إسرائيل فى الأرض التى تلت عبورهم وعند رفضهم للطعام ( المن والسلوى ) قال لهم موسى إهبطوا مصرًا أى مصر من الأمصار. وقد  قال المفسرون أن لقب فرعون تطلق على الملك المصري فقط ولا تطلق على الحاكم الأجنبي ودللوا أن كل ملوك مصر قد تسمّوا بالفراعنة عدا عصر الهكسوس الأجانب الذين لم يتسموا بالفراعنة  وقد  أستدل على عدم تسمية الملك فى عصر سيدنا يوسف بالفرعون بالآية الكريمة (وَقَالَ الْمَلِكُ ائْتُونِي بِهِ أَسْتَخْلِصْهُ لِنَفْسِي فَلَمَّا كَلَّمَهُ قَالَ إِنَّكَ الْيَوْمَ لَدَيْنَا مِكِينٌ أَمِينٌ {54}( يوسف . وقالوا أن سبب عدم تسمية القرآن لملك مصر زمن يوسف بالفرعون ولكن بالملك لأن كل ملوك مصر حتى ذلك الحين لم يسبق أن لقبوا الملك بالفرعون .
 وهنا أختلف معهم  وأرجح أن حكام مصر قبل الهكسوس وبعد عصر الهكسوس كانوا يتسمون بلقب الفرعون أى أن لقب الفرعون كان لقب خالص لحكام مصر ونحن نعلم أن رقعة مصر قد أتسعت فى فترات ما قبل التاريخ لتشمل السودان وبعض أجزاء الحبشة وأن الحكام لكل المنطقة  قد تسموا بالفراعنة كما أن حكام السودان من السودانيين قد تسموا بالفرعنة وهنا أقول أن بعض نواب حكام السودان ممن يطلق عليهم نواب الحاكم قد تسموا بالملوك وقد يكون أحدهم قد أستقل بمنطقة حكمه وأن الأحداث قد جرت فيها .
كل من تسموا بالفراعنة ( الحكام ) فى مصر والسودان  سكنوا القصور والبيوت العالية المبنية من الطين اللبن أو المحروق أو الحجارة البيضاء وقد قيل أن  معنى كلمة الفرعون هو ساكن البيت العالى وساكن البيت العظيم أو ساكن القصر الملكى أو القصر الكبير أو العالى . وهنا أذكر أيضاً على موضوع الصروح والبيوت المبنية من الطين )فَأَوْقِدْ لِي يَا هَامَانُ عَلَى الطِّينِ فَاجْعَل لِّي صَرْحاً ) 38 القصص


 4- ومن السياق القرآنى نعلم أن المكان الذى جرت به الأحداث به أكثر من نهر ومصرنا لايوجد بها سوى نهر واحد هو نهر النيل ولا أعتقد أن الفراعنة بعلمهم كانوا يظنون أن روافد وتفريعات نهر النيل أنهار أخرى هذه وجهة نظرى إلا أن ابنى المفكر قال لى أنه كان فى مصر قديماً عدد ستة أنهار وهى من روافد النيل وكان القدماء يسمونها أنهار . ولا يمكن أن نطلق على أى بحيرة لقب النهر. بينما السودان والحبشة بهما اكثر من نهر منابعهم مختلفة وأن كان عدداً منهم يلتقون فى خط واحد هو نهر النيل قبل دخول النهر للحدود المصرية .
.

5- قال بعض المؤرخين  أن فرعون كان من قوم موسى وأن المعركة بينهما بكل ما فيها من تعذيب وقتل وســحر وهروب وخروج ، كانت معركة داخلية بين أفراد من نفس القوم ، ولم يكن لمصر ولا لملكها ولا للمصريين في هذه الأحداث ناقة ولا جمل. وهنا أقول لما لا يكون العكس صحيح فموسى هو الذى نسب للمصريين وللأسرة المالكة حيث تربى وكانت لغته مصرية ويتضح ذلك من تسميته بالمصرى عند ذهابه لمدين .

6- حاولت العثور على أسم هامان وزير الفرعون بكتب التاريخ فلم أجد أى معلومات مع أيمانى بوجوده)(وَنُرِيَ فِرْعَوْنَ وَهَامَانَ وَجُنُودَهُمَا ) 6 القصص(إِنَّ فِرْعَوْنَ وَهَامَانَ وَجُنُودَهُمَا كَانُوا خَاطِئِينَ ) 8 القصص
7- القران لا يذكر أسماء أماكن سواء كان ذلك بالنسبة للمدن التي جرت بها الأحداث او لخط سير خروج بني إسرائيل من مصر و التوراة فعلت ذلك وفيها و صف تفصيلي لأسماء هذه المدن .وقد  تشعبت الأراء وتضاربت الأقوال فى حادثة خروج اليهود من مصر وأسم الفرعون الذين غادروا البلاد فى عهده لدرجة أن بعض المؤرخين أنكروا خروجهم أصلاً وقالوا أنها مستعارة من خروج الهكسوس.بينما  نفى بعض الأثريون ومنهم زاهى حواس حدوث واقعة سيدنا موسى فى مصر لعدم ورود أى ذكر لها على المعابد أو بالخراطيش أو بأوراق البردى كما تخيل المؤرخ سليم حسن خط سير خروج بنى إسرائيل من مصر فى موسوعته الجميلة وقد ركز الكثيريين على أن  الخروج يمكن أن يكون من بحيرة قارون وبحر يوسف وقد قال البعض أنها من بحيرة المنزلة  إن أول مرة جاء ذكر بنى أسرائيل فى المرة الأولى فى تاريخ العالم كان فى عصر مرنبتاح
8- وقد قال الأستاذ / غريب الدار أن فرعون وجيشه ما زالوا مدفونين تحت الأرض وقد بحثت ووجدت أن منطقة بحيرة المنزلة وما حولها حدثت بها أنهيارات وأختفت مدن بكاملها تحت الماء بالمنطقة ويمكن لمن يريد مراجعة ذلك فى مشاركات سابقة.
-	
9-أشار  القرآن الكريم الي العثور علي جثة فرعون موسي بعد موته ولكن لم يعثر عليها أى من المنقبين وأن كانوا قد قالوا أن مرنبتاح ابن رمسيس هو الفرعون وقد فحص الجثة موريس بوكاى فى القصة المشهورة ولكنني أميل إلى أن فرعون التربية هو فرعون الخروج حيث لم يشير القرآن الكريم إلا إلى فرعون واحد
10-الفرعون محل الخلاف دمر الله اعمالة بقولة تعالي " وَدَمَّرْنَا مَا كَانَ يَصْنَعُ فِرْعَوْنُ وَقَوْمُهُ وَمَا كَانُوا يَعْرِشُونَ (137) الاعراف" و ايضا الفرعون محل الخلاف كان عقيم او كان لا ينجب ذكور " وَقَالَتِ امْرَأَةُ فِرْعَوْنَ قُرَّةُ عَيْنٍ لِي وَلَكَ لَا تَقْتُلُوهُ عَسَى أَنْ يَنْفَعَنَا أَوْ نَتَّخِذَهُ وَلَدًا وَهُمْ لَا يَشْعُرُونَ (9) " فعندما بحثت عن فرعون بة هاتين الصفتين لم أجد سوى اخناتون هذا رأى الأستاذ احمد المليجى والأستاذ طارق شكرى وكثيراً من المؤرخين


11-إحدى الدراسات جاء بها ان تاريخ هروب موسى يتطابق مع تاريخ وفاة تحتمس الثانى الغامضة والذى كان يضطهد اليهود وفى نزاع بينهما وكزه موسى فقضى عليه ولم يعرف احد بالأمر وفى نزاع أخر بين موسى وأحد العبراينين أذاع العبراني أن موسى يحاول قتله كما قتل المصري فخشي موسى من اكتشاف أمره وقرر الهرب من مصر خوفاً من بطش فرعون به.
12-رأى أخر يقول أن نبي الله موسي عاش في جزيرة العرب و فرعون موسي يدعي الوليد بن مصعب و احداث الخروج حدثت في نجد بالسعودية أول من نبه لذلك الرأي هو أخي ابن طيبة وأستند فى ذلك لنظرية الباحث فى التاريخ الفرعونى الأستاذ خالد نبهان .
عودة لرؤية الأستاذ / غريب حيث قال فيها أعتقد أن بدن فرعون مازال مدفون في قاع نهر النيل حيث أعتقد أن الغرق حدث هناك. لقد وردت قصة سيدنا موسى علية السلام مع فرعون مصر في مواضع عدة من القرءان الكريم . و لقد استوقفتني الايات الكريمة التالية , قال تعالى: (وَجَاوَزْنَا بِبَنِيَ إِسْرَائِيلَ الْبَحْرَ فَأَتْبَعَهُمْ فِرْعَوْنُ وَجُنُودُهُ بَغْياً وَعَدْواً حَتّىَ إِذَآ أَدْرَكَهُ الْغَرَقُ قَالَ آمَنتُ أَنّهُ لآ إِلِـَهَ إِلاّ الّذِي آمَنَتْ بِهِ بَنوَاْ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَأَنَاْ مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ [90] آلاَنَ وَقَدْ عَصَيْتَ قَبْلُ وَكُنتَ مِنَ الْمُفْسِدِينَ [91] فَالْيَوْمَ نُنَجّيكَ بِبَدَنِكَ لِتَكُونَ لِمَنْ خَلْفَكَ آيَةً وَإِنّ كَثِيراً مّنَ النّاسِ عَنْ آيَاتِنَا لَغَافِلُونَ [92] ) [سورة: يونس).

13-اثناء مطالعاتى وجدت شمال وادي حلفا منطقة اسمها خور موسى وهو أسم قديم قدم تاريخ النوبة ويجعلنا نتسأل عن سر التسمية . خاصة وأن النوبيين كانوا يعتبرون الهتهم أشكال تعبدية لآمون طيبة بوصفه إله الدولة فى مصر. وفي النوبة ظهرت أيقونات Icons لآمون الكبشى الرأس ولاسيما فى أيقونات المعبد الرسمى مما يدل أنه أصبح إلها رسميا في عبادات النوبة . لهذا ظهرت تماثيله في شكل آمون الكبشى الرأس مع قرص الشمس .وكان آمون فى مصر قبل ظهور الأسرة 18 بها ،مرتبطاً بالأوزة أو الحيَّة لكن ليس بالكبش أبداً. مما يدل على أن أمون بالصورة الجديدة كان من عهد الأسرة 18 وهى محور البحث عن فرعون موسى عند معظم الباحثين . ولا ننسى معبد أبوسمبل وتماثيل الملك رمسيس الثانى فهل يا ترى كان لهذه المنطقة علاقة بالخروج خاصة أننا ذكرنا فى مداخلة سابقة أن هذه المنطقة كان يوجد بها قديماً ميناء يتفرع منه المجرى القديم للنهر
 .
14-لاحظت بعض كلمات كثيرة مكتوبة بنفس الطريقة التى كتبت بها التوراة بعد ذلك فى عصر أمنمحات الأول 2000/1970 والذى كان وزيراً فى عهد منتوحتب الرابع قبل تقلد مقاليد السلطة . فقد لاحظت كلمات مثل شخصية المخلص المنتظر التى أطلقت على أمنمحات الأول مؤسس الأسرة الثامنة عشر ومثل تجلى الإله للشعب وظهور بئر للمياه فى سيناء واختفائها عن أعين الناس جميعاً إلا أمنمحات الأول وكذا أسطورة الغزالة التى قال أنها أوحى له بها من السماء . ومن هذا اقول أن اليهود كانوا متواجدين بقوة فى هذه الفترة وأن المصريين تأثروا بثقافتهم والعكس صحيح.
15-سبق لى مثل الكثيرين بعد المناقشات مع الصديق ابن طيبة أن قلت أن الفرعون هو مرنبتاح فأن لم يكن لفأنه  يكون أمنحتب الثالث والد اخناتون 1405-1370 ق.م حيث أن وفاته كانت غامضة ولو انه لم يرد ما يدل على انه فرعون الخروج ولكن كان للسحر شأن كبير فى عهده .وقد اعتمدت فى ذلك على بعض الحسابات اعتمادا على التواريخ الموجودة ولو أن بعضها متداخل 
16-نبهنا ابن طيبة إلى أن فرعون موسى هو ذى الأوتاد فى مشاركة له أوردها لكم :
 قال تعالى ( أَلَمْ تَرَ كَيْفَ فَعَلَ رَبُّكَ بِعَادٍ{6} إِرَمَ ذَاتِ الْعِمَادِ {7} الَّتِي لَمْ يُخْلَقْ مِثْلُهَا فِي الْبِلَادِ {8}وَثَمُودَ الَّذِينَ جَابُوا الصَّخْرَ بِالْوَادِ {9} وَفِرْعَوْنَ ذِي الْأَوْتَادِ {10}الَّذِينَ طَغَوْا فِي الْبِلَادِ {11} فَأَكْثَرُوا فِيهَا الْفَسَادَ {12} فَصَبَّ عَلَيْهِمْ رَبُّكَ سَوْطَ عَذَابٍ {13} إِنَّ رَبَّكَ لَبِالْمِرْصَادِ {14}) [سورة الفجر : الآيات من 6ـ 10] . و قال تعالى (كَذَّبَتْ قَبْلَهُمْ قَوْمُ نُوحٍ وَعَادٌ وَفِرْعَوْنُ ذُو الْأَوْتَادِ) (ص: 12)
و هذا يعني أن فرعون ذا الأوتاد كان يصلب معارضيه في جذوع النخل بعد أن يقطع أيديهم و أرجلهم من خلاف و لا يشدهم بالأوتاد . 

و لقد ذهب المؤرخون العرب القدامى إلى إعطاء أسماء لفرعون موسى . فقال بعضهم إنه الوليد بن مصعب . و قال آخرون إن قابوس بن مصعب ، ولم يقل أحد إنه " ذو الأوتاد " مما يعني أنهم كانوا يجهلون هذا الاسم أو هذه الصفة . و قد أنفرد القرآن الكريم بإيرادها ، وأكدها مرتين . 

و طبيعي أنه إذا ورد ضمن أسماء ملوك مصر من يعني أسمه " ذو الأوتاد " أن يكون هذا الملك دون سواه هو فرعون موسى . ويكون هذا دليلاً إضافياً على إعجاز القرآن الكريم و كونه منزلاً، وكاشفاً إضافياً عن التزوير الذي مارسه كتبة التوراة المتداولة . 

و السؤال الآن : هل ورد في أسماء ملوك مصر اسم بمعنى " ذو الأوتاد ". 

و الجواب نعم : إنه اسم آخر ملوك الأُسرة الأولى ، والذي ورد في قائمة مانيتو بصيغة " بيينخيس " و هو قاعا. 

فهذا الاسم مؤلف من ثلاثة مقاطع هي بي و إن و خيو حيث السين إضافة يونانية ، و الضمة فوق الياء أصلها واو الجمع .وقد نقله عن منقول عن بحث للاستاذ/ سيد مهدي بعنوان (فرعون موسي(
و قبل البدء نطرح بعض التسأولات التى قد تحير بعض الباحثين :
1-لماذا صمتت الآثار المصرية تماما عن أى ذكر لأحداث النبى موسى و فرعون برغم تسجيلها لأدق تفاصيل الحياة اليومية المصرية ؟
و الرد على ذلك
لأن تلك الأحداث لم تحدث أساسا فى عهد الفراعنة المصريين بل تمت أيام أحتلال الهكسوس للوجه البحري ( شمال مصر ) الذين لم يكونوا كالمصريين فى الأهتمام بتسجيل تاريخهم على المعابد و الأحجار

2 - هل لم يسجل الفراعنة المصريين أحداث النبى موسى لأنهم لم يسجلوا الا ما يمجدهم و تجاهلوا ما يمس عظمتهم ؟
و الرد على ذلك
هذه معلومة غير صحيحة فقد وصلت الينا بردية ( ليدن ) من الأسرة التاسعة تصف حالة الفوضى التى عمت مصر خلال عصر الأنتقال الأول ( 2263-2052 ق م (
و عندنا لوحة كارنارفون التى تسرد قصة أضطهاد و أذلال الهكسوس للمصريين
و نقش عن الفرعون رمسيس الثانى نفسه قائلا عن معركة اليوم الثانى خلال معركة قادش : لم يكن معى قائد أو ضابط مركبة و لا حامل درع . تركنى مشاتى و فرسانى فريسة امام العدو و لم يثبت و احد منهم17-ثم نبه ابن طيبة مسترشداً بأيات من القرآن الكريم أن فرعون موسى كان من الأسيويين الهكسوس .
18-ركز الزملاء فى مداخلاتهم على قضية التوريث وسأترك هذا الموضوع ليعرضه الزملاء فى وجهات نظرهم .
19-هنا خطر بذهنى أنه  لماذا لا يكون فرعون موسى سودانياً لتوافر الأنهار والبيوت المبنية من الطين العالية والنخل وإسم الفرعون بالمنطقة .
[frame="12 80"]ما ورد بعاليه سرد ملخص لمشاركات ورؤى سابقة وأرجو تأجيل المناقشة  حتى يضع كل منا نقاطه أو أسئلته ثم نجمعها ونناقش كل سؤال على حدة ولكن أسمجوا لى ولحين إعداد النقاط أو الإسئلة اضع فى مشاركة أخرى التاريخ المشترك بين مصر والسودان . وأنا أعيد التذكير بأننى لست متمسك بهذه الرؤية ولكن فى رحلة البحث يجب طرح جميع الأراء علنا نصل للحقيقة وأعلم أن  رؤيتى بأن فرعون موسى سودانياً  أضعف وجهات النظر ويمكن تنحيتها جانباً بعد مناقشاتها .
سأحاول مراسلة إدارة المنتدى لعمل تنبيه ينشر على أكبر قدر ممكن من الزميلات والزملاء للدخول والإدلاء برأيهم وإذا لم أوفق سأراسل جميع من اشتركوا بالموضوع للعودة والإشتراك .
دمتم بخير وأتلمس عذراً بأننى غير دارس للتاريخ لذا فقد اذهب فى مشاركاتى لأكثر من أتجاه .[/frame]

----------


## طارق شكرى

اخى الكبير سيد ابراهيم
اولا كل عام و انت بخير بمناسبة مرور عام على بداية طرح هذا الموضوع متمنيا ان يكلل الله جهدك بالنجاح
و نحن معك دائما و ان كنت اعترف اننى لن أستطيع مجاراتك فى تاريخ السودان و لكننى ساحاول ان اتعلم منك و كان يجب على معرفة شيئا عن تاريخ السودان الشقيق الذى اجهله تماما رغم انه تاريخ مشترك فاولا و اخيرا اسم كيمى او وادى النيل كان يستخدم كثيرا فى مصر القديمة حتى قبل توحيد القطرين

و بالمناسبة لى بعض الاضافات 
فاعتقد ان القران لم يذكر اسماء الأماكن التى تمت بها الأحداث بالتفصيل لعدم الأختلاف و جعل القرأن عرضة لمهاترات اليهود و ذلك من باب (فلا تمارى فيهم الا مراء ظاهرا و لا تستفت فيهم منهم احدا) و عامة القرأن كتاب تفكر فدائما يفتح لنا ابوابا لأعمال الفكر و البحث و هذا من جمال القرأن الكريم و بالبحث انشاء الله بمساعدة القرأن ستظهر لنا الحقائق

و بالنسبة لأمنمحات الأول فانا كنت اعتقد انه الملك الذى استقبل سيدنا ابراهيم فى مصر
فمن الواضح من رواية الطبرى عن عمرو بن العاص عن الملك الذى اسر السيدة هاجر اميرة منف و زوجة نبى الله ابراهيم فلا اجدها تنطبق الا على امنمحات الاول و لكن بعد ان قرأت لك مقال عن لوحة (هاعبرى) فى عهد سنوسرت الأول و صراحة بحثت عن موسوعة سليم حسن فلم اجدها و كنت اريد معرفة المزيد عن هذه اللوحة و لكنى رجحت ان الملك الذى اسر السيدة هاجر هو امنمحات الأول ثم الذى استقبل سيدنا ابراهيم هو ابنه سنوسرت الأول فهو الذى اخرج الأميرة هاجر من الأسر و كان يحكم فى اخر عصر ابيه
و عامة فانا اعتقد ان اليهود هم من تأثروا بالديانة المصرية القديمة و كانوا يتبعونها فى مصر و استهوتها قلوبهم و معى بالطبع الدليل من القرأن الكريم فى طلبهم من موسى اثناء خروجهم من مصر ان يصنع لهم الها ليعبدوه ثم عبادتهم لعجل السامرى بعد ذلك فكانوا مقتنعين تماما بذلك و لا يجدون فيه غضاضة و يجادلون رسولا من عند الله مثل هارون فأكيد هم من احتفظ بهذه العلوم المصرية و اصبحت جزء من فكرهم فنقلوا عنها

اما عن ماذا لم يحدثنا الفراعنة عن احداث قصة موسى فبالطبع الفراعنة لم يكونوا كذابين فكان جزاء الكذب عندهم القتل كما اخبرنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم فى حديث عن ماشطة ابنة فرعون (و سأدرج هذا الحديث الشريف ان أردتم) و معروف ايضا فى دينهم ان عند الحساب من يكذب فسيدخل النار فمن غير المعقول ان يكذبوا بمستند فكانوا يدونون ما لهم و ما عليهم فهنا ليس امامنا الا ثلاث احتمالات
1-ان تكون هذه القصة جرت بالكامل خارج مصر
2-ان تكون تمت فى عصر الهكسوس
3-ان تكون لملك مصرى ازدروه او تجاهلوه لأنه لا ينتمى فعليا الى مصر و هذا انطبق على اخناتون ايضا و من المعروف الدمار و التحطيم الذى الم باثار اخناتون حتى ان احد المستكشفين يدعى ريدفورد فى سنة 1975 اكتشف بقايا اثار لأخناتون تم حرقها ثم دفنها بعد ذلك

----------


## سيد جعيتم

[frame="7 80"]


ما زلت ملتزم بالأتفاق فى أن يضع كل منا أسئلة أو أستفسارات تحتاج إجابات . ولكنى أستسمحتكم فى أن اضع رؤيتى وهى لماذا جرت قصة سيدنا موسى فى أرض السودان وقد جُلت بين المنتديات ومن بينها منتديات موثوق بها مثل ويكيبيديا وبين موسوعة سليم حسن وقد خرجت بالأتى :-
[COLيقع السودان بين غرب أفريقيا ودول الشرق مع إتصاله بالبحر الأحمر وإحتلاله شطراً كبير اً من وادى النيل  وقد نشأت علاقات تجارية وثقافية وسياسية بين مصر والبلاد السودانية منذ الأزل ، وكان قدماء المصريين يسمونه" أرض الأرواح " أو " أرض الله " أو كوش ومعناها الأرض الحمراء. وسنرى فيما بعد أن مصر والسودان كانا دولة واحدة فى أحقاب كثيرة من التاريخ لذا فأن حاكم مصر والسودان سواء كان مصرياً أو سودانياً قد تسمى بالفرعون وتكون القصة قد جرت على أرض مصر بالشطر السودانى المشهور بأن فيه أكثر من نهر
( وَنَادَى فِرْعَوْنُ فِي قَوْمِهِ قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ أَلَيْسَ لِي مُلْكُ مِصْرَ وَهَذِهِ الأَنْهَارُ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِي أَفَلاَ تُبْصِرُونَ) الزخرف51
فما دام القرأن سماه بالفرعون فهو من الفراعنة ثم أن السودان به أكثر من نهر (وَهَذِهِ الأَنْهَارُ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِي ) والسودانيين أيضاً أقاموا بيوتاً عالية من الطين . ثم لفت نظرى يهود الفلاشا ووجودهم حول بحيرة تانا فى الحبشة ووجدت أن فى فترات طويلة كانت مملكة مصر تمتد لتشمل مصر والسودان والحبشة سواء أكان الحاكم مصرياً أو سودانياً فأنه كان يسمى بالفرعون ثم أن ما دفعنى للظن بأن هذه القصة لم تجرى على أرض مصر وأعتقد أن هذا كان دافع ابن طيبة أيضاً فى نظريته بأن الأحداث قد جرت فى جيزان بالسعودية عدم ورود أى ذكر لها فى تاريخ الفراعنة الذين حكموا مصر وهم المشهور عنهم الدقة فى التدوين إلا أذا كانت هذه القصة قد جرت على أرض مصر فى فترة الأسرات من الأسرة السابعة إلى الأسرة العاشرة وهى أسر تاريخها غير معلوم وكذلك أسماء حكامها إلا بعض حكام الأسرة العاشرة ومنهم : - نفر كا رع ) أو خا  رع (  - مرى  كا رع وأن تكون هذه الفترة هى ما أشير اليها فى القرآن الكريم ( وَدَمَّرْنَا مَا كَانَ يَصْنَعُ فِرْعَوْنُ وَقَوْمُهُ وَمَا كَانُوا يَعْرِشُونَ( (137) الاعراف

ثم أن  أن أحمس وأسرته أثناء حكم الهكسوس كانوا متواجدين فى جنوب مصر أو ما يعرف بمملكة النوبة تواجدوا وهناك كونوا جيشهم الذى حرروا به مصر من الإحتلال الهكسوسى ثم اتجه احمس إلي بلاد النوبة وباقى السودان بعد طرد الهكسوس من مصر.
وما دفعنى للتفكير بأن الحبشة كانت جزء من السودان تواجدج يهود الفلاشا فى أثيوبيا حول بحيرة وقد كان الإغريق يسمون البلاد الواقعة جنوب مصر ( أثيوبيا ) فهل الفلاشا هم بقايا قوم موسى وقد أكتسبوا اللون الأسمر لبشرتهم من المناخ الحار ومن إختلاطهم بأهل البلاد الأصليين علماً بأن اشكالهم وتركيبة أجسامهم تختلف عن تركيب جسم أهل الحبشة الأصليين . وقال بعض المؤرخين أن الفلاشا تدين بشكل من أشكال اليهودية وهي لا تنتمي الى أي من الكتل اليهودية الكبرى: (الأشكنار- والسفارديم ) وقد اختلفت بعض الآراء التي فقيل عن أصلهم أنهم من نسل الأسباط العشرة المفقودة (وبخاصة سبط دان) . أم أن الفلاشا هم من أهل البلاد الذين آمنوا بديانة موسى .. يتحدث الفلاشا لغة الكيلا وهي من اللغات الكوشية القديمة والكوشية هى أسم لمملكة كوشية ، كما يتحدثون اللغة الأمهرية وكلمة الفلاشا تعني عند الاثيوبيين الشخص المنبوذ أو الوضيع أو الحقيرويسمونهم أيضاَ المنفيون أو الغرباء وأعتقد أن لهذا أصول تاريخية نتيجة خيانة اليهود لأهل أى بلد يستوطونها كما فعلوا فى مصر أيام غزو الهكسوس .
ويسكن الفلاشا في مناطق محددة في أثيوبيا (الحبشة) حول بحيرة تانا (: Lake Tana) - الواقعة في مرتفعات إثيوبيا بشرق القارة في شمال غرب إثيوبيا ثم لنا أن نتسأل هل سكنهم حول البحيرة له سبب كغرق فرعون وجيشه فيها حيث لم أستطيع أن أحصل على أى معلومات عن البحيرة سوى أسمها وأنها تتصل بنهر بالنيل .

وأظهرت الحفريات الأثرية آثارا سودانية منذ حوالي عام 3100 ق.م. إلي 2000 ق.م. ونجد أن جنسـاً زنجيـاً إتخذ أول خطوة معروفة نحو الحضارة في السودان بصناعة الفخار وإستعماله وقد كان السودانيين يصنعون بيوتهم وأوانيهم من الطين ويوقدون عليه النار(فَأَوْقِدْ لِي يَا هَامَانُ عَلَى الطِّينِ فَاجْعَل لِّي صَرْحاً ) 38 القصص
 )
وقد تواجد الجنس الزنجي فى  السودان في العصور الحجرية ( 8000ق م - 3200 ق م). واتخذ أول خطوانه نحو الحضارة . ومن الجماجم التى وُجدت لهؤلاء الناس يتضح أنهم يختلفون عن أى جنس زنجي يعيش اليوم . وسكانه خليط من عناصر مختلفة نزحت إليه من دول الجوار. فالجنوب يقع داخل نطاق العناصر الزنجية ، وبالشمال توجد سلالة قوقازية.( اعتقد أن الجنس الزنجى بالشمال اختلط وأمتزج بسكان مصر الفرعونية لذا كان العنصر الزنجى متواجد بالشمال القريب من الحدود المصرية كما أن الكثير من قدماء المصريين كانت لهم ملامح سمراء نتيجة لأختلاط الجناس المصرية والسودانية بالتزاوج )


بعض المؤرخين ذهب إلى أن الملك مينا نارمر موحد القطرين ينتسب إلى الكوشين أهل السودان
في سنة 2750 ق.م هاجم الملك ( سنفرو ) السودانيين وحاربهم وهزمهم رغم استماتتهم في الدفاع بالقسي والنبال، وبلغ عدد أسراه 7000 من الرجال والنساء وكذلك حصل على 200.000 رأس من البقر والضأن. منذ ذلك التاريخ ارتبط التاريخ السوداني بالتاريخ المصري. ومن أشهر الحكام المصريين في السودان الملك ( يونا ) 2423 ق.م. الذي اشتهر بالعدل وحسن الإدارة بالإضافة إلى فتوحاته في السودان كما اهتم بتيسير التجارة والتبادل حتى كثر تصدير العاج ، ريش النعام ، العطور ، اللبان والخشب لصناعة السفن.

وفي الفترة مـا بين 2240 ق.م - 2150 ق .م ظهرت في بلاد النوبة حضارة تُعرف بثقافة عصر "المجموعة الحضارية الثالثة" التي جاءت مع جنس البحر المتوسط الذي كان يداخله شيء من العنصر الزنجي الأُسرة الثانية عشرة كانت أول محاولة لإحتلال جزء من الأراضي السودانية .فقد تم غزو السودان حتى منطقة سمنة التى بُنيت فيها حصون
وفي عهدي الدولة الوسطي بمصر و الدولة الحديثة أحتل المصريون جزءاً من السودان كان يطلقون عليه كوش. و أصبحت اللغة الفرعونية هي اللغة الرسمية. ولاسيما بعدما طرد "أحمس مؤسس الأُسرة 18 الهكسوس من مصر. فاتجه إلي بلاد النوبة نحو السودان. وتم الإخضاع التام للسودان في عهد "تحتمس الثالث" عندما إحتله حتي الشلال الرابع. وإستمر الإحتلال لمدة ستة قرون . إعتنق السودانيون خلالها الديانة المصرية وعبدوا ألهتها وتثقفوا بثقافاتها حتي اصبح السودان جزءاً لا يتجزأ من مصر ( معظم الباحثين ذكروا أن قصة سيدنا موسى كانت خلاف فترة حكم الأسرتين الثامنة عشر والتاسعة عشر ). وكان ملوك الدولة الحديثة يعينون نوابـاً عنهم لإدارة السودان، لإستفادة مصر من موارده وثرواته كالذهب وخشب الأبنوس و سن الفيل و العطور و البخور و ريش النعام و الفهود وجلودها و الزراف و كلاب الصيد والماشية . ولكن بعد إنقطاع الصلة بينهما تلاشت معرفة السودانيين باللغة المصرية ولاسيما أثناء مملكة كوش النوبية حيث ظهرت اللغة الكوشية . وكانت لغة التفاهم بين الكوشيين قبل ظهور الكتابة المروية نسبة لمدينة مروي التي تقع علي الضفة الشرقية للنيل شمال قرية البجراوية الحالية. و كانت عاصمة للسودان ما بين القرن السادس ق.م. والقرن الرابع ميلادى. وكانت الحضارات المصرية قد أثرّت في أهل السودان. عندما إزدهرت تجارة الصمغ والعاج والبخور والذهب بين الجزيرة العربية وبين موانئ مصر والسودان والحبشة. وكانت للسودان علاقات مع ليبيا و الحبشة منذ القدم .( ما زلت أتسأل عن سبب وجود يهود الفلاشا بالحبشة حول بحيرة تانا وهل لهذه البحيرة علاقة بعبور اليهود وغرق فرعون وجنوده ) وفي الأثار السودانية كانت مملكة مروي علي صلة بالحضارة الهندية في العصور القديمة. واحتلت مصر أجزاء من السودان في عهد الدولة المصرية الوسطى التي قامت بإحتلال معظمه حتي الشلال الخامس ولاسيما في عهد الدولة الحديثة ، وإنتفع المصريون بثرواته ونشروا ثقافاتهم ودياناتهم ،وأثرّت الحضارات المصرية في أهل السودان عندما أصبحت بلادهم إقليما من أقاليم مصر . وكان الإغريق يسمون البلاد الواقعة جنوب مصر " أثيوبيا وقال هوميروس عنها أن الألهة يجتمعون في السودان في عيدهم السنوي . وقال ديودورس " أن السودانين أول الخلق علي وجه البسيطة ، وأنهم أول من عبد الألهة وقدم لها القرابين ، وأنهم من علّم المصريين الكتابة.
] حضارة المجموعتين الأولى والثانية
ولا يُعرف شيئ عن السودان علي وجه التحقيق ما بين عامي 3800 ق.م. و3100 ق. م ، عندما إزدهرت في مصر حضارات ما قبل الأُسر . ولكن توجد قبور في أماكن مختلفة ببلاد النوبة تمثل ثقافة لا تُعرف من قبل ويرجع تاريخها عام 3100 ق.م ، ويطلق عليها " حضارة المجموعة الأُولي " ، ومن بين آثارها التي وُجدت في هذه القبور الأواني الفخارية والأدوات النحاسية التي أُستوردت من مصر، ويتضح أنها من عهود الأُسر المصرية الأُولى.( هذا يثبت أن العلاقة بين مصر والسودان قد بدأت قبل الأسرات )
وهناك كانت حضارة أُخري تُعرف" بحضارة المجموعة الثانية " تلت ثقافة المجموعة الأُولي. حيث بدأت العلاقات السياسية بين مصر والسودان في عهدهم . وفي عهد الأُسرة السادسة فقد بينت النقوش أنه بدأت صفحة جديدة من تاريخ العلاقات التجارية بين السودان ومصر .

 الأسرة السودانية الحاكمة لمصر
استغل السودانيين  تدهور الإمبراطورية المصرية ليحرروا بلادهم ، فنجح "كشتـا" ملك كوش في إسترداد بلاده و إقامة عاصمة لمملكتة في نبتـة الواقعة أسفل الشلال الرابع . وتمكن "ابن كشتـا وخلفه " الملك بعانخي (بيا) " من إحتلال مصر وإخضاعها عام 725 ق.م. ، وأسس دولة إمتدت من البحر المتوسط حتي الحبشة. و عندما غزا مصر الأشوريون .أجبروا الكوشيين علي الرجوع لداخل حدودهم بعدما حكموا مصر 80عامـاً .
 وفي القرن السادس ق.م. نقلت كوش عاصمتها من نبتـة إلي مروي . وبعد عصر مروي مرت علي السودان فترة غامضة لا يُعرف أخبارها .فقد جاء البلاد قوم لم يكتشف الأثريون بعد إلي آى جنس ينتمون ويسميهم علماء الأثـار " المجموعة الحضارية " . ويمتد عصرهم من سقوط مروي في القرن الرابع الميلادي إلي ظهور المسيحية في السودان في القرن السادس ،
 ومن أثارهم المقابر التي وُجدت في أماكن كثيرة في شمال السودان . وكانت قد قامت علي أنقاض مروي ثلاثة ممالك نوبية . فكانت في الشمال مملكة النوباطيين التي تمتد من الشلال الأول إلي الشلال الثالث وعاصمتها " فرس" . ويليها جنوبـاً مملكة المغرة التي تنتهي حدودها الجنوبية عند "الابواب " التي تقع بالقرب من كبوشية جنوب مروي القديمة ، وهذه المملكة عاصمتها " دنقلا العجوز " ، ثم مملكة علوة وعاصمتها " سوبا " وتقع بالقرب من الخرطوم . وإتحدت مملكتا النوباطيين والمغرة فيما بين عامي 650- 710 م وصارتا مملكة واحدة. وصلت النوبة قوة مجدها في القرن العاشر الميلادي وكان ملك النوبة المدافع الأول عن بطريرك الكنيسة المرقسية بالإسكندرية . ولما إنهزم " كودنيس " أخر ملك علي مملكة دنقلا " عام 1323 م ،
 ومن أهم مصادر تاريخ السودان ما تركه قدماء المصريين في مصر هناك . فتاريخ الفترة التي تمتد من القرن الثامن قبل الميلاد إلي القرن الرابع الميلادي، نجده في الكتابات التي تركها السودانيون علي جدران معابدهم بالشمال وفي الأهرامات كأهرامات جبل البركل ونوري التي بناها ملوك نبتـة ومروي، والأثار علي ضفتى النيل ما بين وادى حلفا وسنار وفي منطقة بوهين و فرس و عبد القادرو نبتـة ومروي القديمة و فركة و جنوب وادى حلفا و الكوة وبكرمة بمنطقة دنقلة ، وفي منطقة جبل البركل ومروي . و الأهرام الملكية في البجراوية و الحصون التى شُيدت في السودان في عصر الدولة المصرية الوسطى و في قرية الشهيناب علي الضفة الغربية من النيل وسوبـا بالقرب من الخرطوم ، ودير الغزالة بالقرب من مدينة مروي الحديثة. وفي وادى حلفـا بعمارة غرب ، وسيسي " مدينتان محصنتان من الدولة المصرية الحديثة وفيهما معابد بُنيت من الحجر الرملى ". . وبجانب الأثار هناك ،توجدعدة كتابات لكُتاب رومان وإغريق وعرب إلا أن معظمها يعتمد علي الإشارة والتلميح كما أن بعضها به كثير من الأوهام.

السودان في التاريخ القديم
يبدأ التاريخ الموثق عن السودان من حوالي 50 قرناً أي خمسة آلاف سنة، ومصادر هذا التاريخ :
•	النقوش الفرعونية في مصر وبعض جهات السودان. 
•	الهياكل العظمية في المقابر الفرعونية والمصرية والتي تعود للأصل الزنجي و الحامي. 
•	المعدات النحاسية كالإزميل ، وحبات الخرز في السودان بالإضافة إلى العاج وريش النعام في مصر مما دل على وجود تبادل تجاري بين البلدين. 
. كما أن السودان كان مصدراً للذهب الذي عشقه ملوك وفراعنة مصر. ومن الجدير بالذكر أن العلاقات المصرية السودانية ازدادت وكثر التزاوج بينهم ، وتفيد المخطوطات التاريخية أن عائلة الأمير ( أمنمحات  ) كانت مزيجاً ، وأن الوزير ( أمنحوتب ) كانت تجري في عروقه الدماء النوبية. أما في الطبقات الأخرى فمن المحتمل أن يكون التزاوج وصل حداً أبعد من ذلك. في غضون الحقبة التاريخية من 3000 ق.م وحتى 900ق.م توثقت العلاقات الاجتماعية والسياسية وحتى من النواحي الإدارية فقد كان النظام المصري هو النظام السائد في تقسيم المناطق وحامياتها وكان هناك الموظفون ومعظمهم من المصريين وقليل منهم من السودانيين، كما تركت القبائل السودانية تحت زعامة ملوك العشائر ولكن محاولاتهم للانفصال عن مصر كانت تقاوم بشدة. ولجأ المصريون إلى حمل أبناء الزعماء السودانيين إلى مصر كرهائن حيث وجدوا مكانة عالية ونشأة كأمراء المصريين بالإضافة إلى التعليم.
في القرن العاشر ق.م بدأت مصر بالاضمحلال فانتهز السودانيون الفرصة واستقلوا عنها، واصبحوا ملوك النوبة وازدادت سلطتهم تدريجياً وتولوا رعاية الإله المصري آمون ، ثم اعتبروا أنفسهم مسؤولين عن البلاد بين البحر المتوسط و أواسط السودان.
وكان من أهم ملوك السودان في عهد استقلاله الملك ( بعانخي ) الذي حكم السودان سنة 751 ق.م. وكان متأثراً بالحضارة المصرية كما كان يدين بديانة آمون. وقد سعى إلى ضم مصر إلى مملكته في السودان فأرسل حملة قوية حوالي سنة 730ق.م على إثر أنباء الفوضى التي دبت في مصر كما ورد إليه أن الملك (تافنخت) – أحد ملوك الدلتا – جهز جيشاً لطرد السودانيين فأرسل إليه (بعانخي) جيشاً قوياً حتى تحصن (تافنخت) في إحدى المدن فخرج إليه (بعانخي) من العاصمة السودانية ( نبتة ). حتى وصل إليه وحاصره بجيوشه لثلاثة أيام ، فتمكن منه فدانت البلاد من نبتة جنوبا إلى البحر المتوسط شمالاً للملك (بعانخي). كان الحكم السوداني عهد رخاء وسلام للبلدين عاش فيها ملوك السودان كالملوك والفراعنة المصريين حتى أن دفنهم كان يجري على الطريقة الفرعونية داخل أهرام ولكن هذه الأهرام أصغر حجماً من تلك الموجودة في مصر، ولا تزال بعض هذه الأهرامات موجودة حتى يومنا الحالي.
استمر الحكم السوداني في مصر مدة 80 عاماً. وانتهى على أيدي الآشوريين الذين استولوا على مصر بعد عدة معارك كان النصر فيها سجالا. عقب تلك الفترة انتقلت العاصمة إلى مروي نسبة إلى قربها من السهول والحاصلات الزراعية و الثروة الحيوانية وكانت ملتقىً تجارياً هاماً بين شرقي السودان وبقية أرجاءه. ازدهرت مروي في القرن الثالث ق.م ازدهاراً شديداً حتى أن اليونان اعتبروها من مصادر الحضارة المصرية. واتسعت مروي وكثرت مبانيها وعرفت عند أهلها الكتابة للغتهم الأصلية، إلا أن طلاسمها لم تفك حتى الآن. ازدهرت العلاقة بين السودان واليونان في تلك الحقبة حتى حاول اليونان التغلغل في الأراضي السودانية في إطار توسعهم في الحكم، إلا أن السودانيين ردوهم على أعقابهم وحافظوا على استقلالهم السياسي. وفي أواسط القرن السادس الميلادي تنصر ملوك النوبة عقب الحملات التبشيرية المرسلة من مصر.

- ثم أننا يجب ألا ننسى أن النيل كان له مسار قديم غير مساره الحالى وأدلل على ذلك بلوحة اسمها شط الرجال سليم حسن ج4 ص 63 ووداى شط الرجال يقع على حافة الصحراء الغربية على بعد 35 كيلو جنوب أدفو وعلى بعد 4 كيلو متر شمال جبل السلسلة وعلى بعد أمتار من فوهة هذا الوادى كان يوجد محط لصيادى ما قبل التاريخ قبل تحول البقعة لصحراء وكان ذلك فى العصر الذى كان النيل فيه لا يزال يجرى شرق جبل السلسلة . وقد قال بعض المؤرخين ان العبور كان عن طريق بحيرة المنزلة .كما تسألت عن منطقة خور موسى فى الجنوب شمال وادي حلفا وهو أسم قديم قدم تاريخ النوبة وسبب تسميتها بهذا الأسم 

يقول الباحث/ محمد رشيد ذوق في كتابه- لغة آدم صفحة 138- وهو يتحدث عن أقدمية الأراضي المقدسة (علمنا أن وادي النوبة الموجود في الجهة المقابلة للبحر الأحمر، يمكننا أن نطلق عليه وادي النبوة ، حيث أن عدداً من أنبياء الله عليهم السلام قد نزلوافيه أوارتحلو إليه، وهناك العديد من الأدلة التاريخية تؤكد ذلك ويواصل الحديث قائلاً أن العلم الحديث أثبت أن حجم الشعاع الشمسي الساقط على هذه المنطقة الممتدة من مكة المكرمة إلى وادي النوبة يساوي 220 ألف سعرة حرارية شمسية في السنتميتر المربع سنوياً0أما باقي العالم فيتدرج من 180 ألف إلى 160 ألف ثم أقل فأقل 0هذا دليل علمي حديث على ان هذه المنطقة – مكة المكرمة، المدينةالمنورة ،جدة ، وادي النوبة ،هي المنطقة التي يفترض أنها قد ذاب عنها جليد الكرة الأرضية قبل سواها من المناطق )0 وهذا يدل على أن الحياة البشرية بدأت في المناطق المذكورة 0
فى بحث عن اللغة النوبية والحضارات القديمة ( الحقيقة لم أستطيع الإستدلال على أسم صاحبه ) وردت ترجمة لأسماء الأنبياء ومنهم سيدنا موسى وأنقلها لكم .
11- موسى عليه السلام : 
موسى : يعني بالنوبية المرفوض وغير المرغوب فيه ، وينطق بالنوبية ( موسّا - Mossa ) ، ويؤكد ذلك ما جاء في التوراة عن سبب التسمية 0 سفر الخروج-إصحاح 2 آية 5 ( فنزلت ابنة فرعون إلى النهر فرأت السفط بين الحلفا (6) لما فتحته رأت الولد وإذ هو يبكي ( 7) ودعت إسمه موسى وقالت إني انتشلته من الماء)0 واضح هناسبب التسمية، إذ أنها اعتبرته غير مرغوب فيه من قبل أهله ولذلك ألقوه في الماء0 
12- مدينة عبري في شمال السودان : 
الإسم القديم هو ( أبرتي - abirti ) 
وهو إسم يطلق على أطراف القماش بعد ثنيها وخياطتها لتكون أكثر متانة ، وإسم أبرتي تشبيه للبحر حين انفلق لموسى عليه السلام بالقماش بعد شقه و ثني طرفيه وخياطتها 0علماً بأن إسم البحر يطلق على النهر أيضاً في اللغة العربية0 ورد في كتاب قصص الأنبياء لعبد الوهاب النجار صفحة (70) عن معنى العبرية (يقول الدكتور إسرائيل ولفستون أن لفظ عبري يعني العبور بالعبرية وهو نفس المعنى بالعربية)0 

أين كان موطن بني اسرائيل قبل نزولهم الى مصر ؟؟ 
هنا لك جهتان اساسيتان في هجرة بني اسرائيل ، والجهتان هما :- 1/الجهة التي اتجهوا اليها عندما نزلوا الى مصر 0 
2/الجهةالتي اتجهوا اليها عندما خرجوا من مصر ( رحلة العودة)0 
واذا ما استطعنا الوقوف على حقيقة الجهتين المذكورتين توصلنا بسهولة الى الاماكن التي شملتها الرحلة في مراحلها الاولى يقول تعالى في سورة البقرة –الآية-61-( قال اتستبدلون الذي هو ادنى بالذي هو خير اهبطوا مصراَ فإن لكم ما سألتم وضربت عليهم الذلة والمسكنة )0الهبوط هنا يعني السير في اتجاه الشمال _ أي في اتجاه جريان النيل ، كما أن الصعود يعني الاتجاه نحو اعالي النيل0 مما سبق أقول ان بني اسرائيل حين هبطو الى مصر كانو ا في منطقة اعلى من مصر –أي في السودان – اذ أن لفظ النزول يستخدم كثيراَ في وادي النيل للدلالة على السير او السفر إلى اتجاه جريان النيل-أي نحو الشمال - ، كأن تقول مثلاَ نازل من كريمة الى دنقلا ، ونازل من حلفا الى اسوان 0 فالنزل إذاََ هو الحركة نحو الشمال سواء كان ذلك براَ أو بحراَ (بالنهر)0 
أما الصعود في رحلة بني اسرائيل كما ورد في التوراة على لسان موسى عليه السلام : - 
* ورد في التوراة في سفر عدد- اصحاح-33-فارتحل بنو اسرائيل من رعمسيس ونزلوا في سكوت (بلدة اثرية في المحس السودانية)ثن ارتحلوا من سكوت ونزلوا في إيثام التي بطرف البرية وساروا مسيرة تلاثة ايام في برية ايثام ونزلوا في مارة ثم ارتحلوا من مارو وأتوا إلى إيليم ( بلدة قديمة تقع جنوب عطبرة بين نهر عطبرة ونهر النيل - شرق الزيداب ) 0 
*- سفر الخروج –اصحاح 3 –الآية -8-( فنزلت لانقذهم من ايدي المصريين واصعدهم من تلك الارض الى ارض جيدة واسعة 0 الى ارض تفيض عسلاَ ولبناَ 0 
2- نفس السفر والاصحاح –آية 17 – فقلت اصعدكم من مذلة المصرين الى ارض الكنعانيين والحويين 0 الى ارض تفيض عسلا ولبنا0 
قبل الدخول في شرح الصعود دعونا نعرف ما المقصود بالكنعانيين والحويين0 كنعان و كوش هما ابناء حام بن نوح عليه السلام 0 ومعلوم ان مملكة كوش النوبية تنسب الى كوش بن حام بن نوح عليه السلام 0 اما الكنعانيون فهم سكان الجزء الشمالي من النوبة ، إذ ان لفظ (كنى-kannai ) يعني الشمال بالنوبية0 ولا وجود لحرف العين في النوبية،وفيما بعد استخدمته العرب للدلالة على سكان شمال شبه الجزيرة العربية0أما الحويون : فهم سكان الخوي ، وهي المنطقة الصحراوية الوقعة شرق بلاد النوبة وغربها الى كردفان ودارفور0 فالاسم النوبي للخوي هو (حوي) كما جاء في التوراة0 فالصعود هنا يعني السير نحو اتجاه الصعيد أي الجنوب ، وهي المناطق التي ذكرناها0 
فالنوبيون هم الاصل، فكل الشعوب تنتمي اليهم0 فمن الخطأ الجسيم أن نقول : من أين اتوا النوبيون؟ - لمزيد من المعلومات والحقائق التاريخية، راجع بحث اللغة النوبية والحضارات القديمة0 
من هم اليهود وما معني اسرائيل؟ 
اسرائيل: يتكون من مقطعين0إسر-isar وتعني بالنوبية العطاء، وإيل اداة اسم الفاعل في النوبية، والمعنى العام كثير العطاء، أي العطّاء0اما يهود : فهم الفيئة المتمردة التي اصطادت السمك في اليوم المحرم0 وهودّي: تعني بالنوبية الصيد دون استخدام ادوات الصيد – يعني القبض باستخدام الايدي والارجل، ونقول بالنوبية : كارى هودَي-karai hooddi 0نعني بها اقبض السمك باستخدام الايدي والارجل0 
وقد سبق أن نقلت لكم ترجمة: طه يوسف حسن – جنيف – سويسرا وأعيدها كاملة مرة أخرى
اهتمت الصحافة السويسرية هذا الأسبوع بالإنجاز العظيم الذي حققه عالم الآثار السويسري شارلي بونيه في كشف أسرار وأخبار الحضارة الفرعونية التي نبتت على ضفتي نهر النيل في شمال السودان والتي انسابت مع مياه النيل من جنوب الوادي إلى مصر, وأفردت صحيفة الصباح السويسرية Le Matin في عددها الصادر يوم الأحد 26 – 06-2005 صفحة كاملة للحضارة الفرعونية في السودان واستضافت الصحيفة عالم الآثار السويسري المعروف شار لي بونيه الذي تحدث بإعجاب وفخر عن الحضارة النوبية الفرعونية في السودان و التي سبقت الحضارة المصرية وقضى شارلي بوني حوالي 40 عاماً ينقب في الآثار السودانية في منطقة كرمة رغم غضب الطبيعة وصعوبة الحياة وقد وصفه البعض بالجنون على حد قوله ولكنه كان يرى في بحثه وتنقيبه متعة البحث عن حقيقة هو مؤمن بها وهي أن الحضارة المصرية امتداد للحضارة السودانية وأن أصل الحضارة الفرعونية جاء من السودان وبالفعل توصل شار لي بونيه إلى حقيقة الحضارة الفرعونية التي مر عليها 27 قرن من الزمان واكتشف عالم الآثار أن كلمة نوبة تعني بلغة الفراعنة الذهب وهذا يؤكد أن الفراعنة هم ملوك مملكة النوبة وقال شارلي بونيه عندما كانت مملكة النوبة في أوج مجدها لم تخرج مصر إلى الوجود (A cette époque l`Egypte ne vit pas encore ) وأضاف أن كرمة أول مدينة حضرية أنشئت على ضفاف النيل قبل 27 قرن. وهي مدينة الكنز المجهول والحضارة الهائلة العظيمة التي دمرها فراعنة مصر ودفنها التاريخ لقرون طويلة حتى سخر الله لها عالم الآثار السويسري شارلي بونيه على حسب ما جاء في المقال. قال شارلي : بونيه أن الحضارة الفرعونية في السودان سبقت الحضارة المصرية حيث كانت هناك مواجهات بين ممالك النوبة والمصريين والشاهد على ذلك القلاع التي شيدها المصريون ما بين الشلال الأول والثالث ولكن ملوك النوبة أو الفراعنة السود اجتاحوا مصر قبل 700 عام قبل ميلاد المسيح عليه السلام وسيطروا عليها وحكموها حتى أرض فلسطين وكان ذلك إبان الإضرابات في منطقة الدلتا المصرية ومن خلال سيادتهم على أرض مصر نشروا ثقافتهم و ولغتهم كان ذ لك قبل وجود الفرعون نارمرNarmer التي حكمت سلالته مصر من بعد وفاته وبعد قرون من الزمان حكم مصر الفرعون بساميتك Psammétique وسيطر على منطقة النوبة ودخل مدينة كرمة ودمر حضارة الفراعنة السود و هدم القلاع والمعابد و منها معبد الشمس المشهور آنذاك وتماثيل الفراعنة السود وكان ذلك في عام 664 قبل الميلاد. 

أضاف شارلي بونيه أن حضارة وثروات السودان كانت منذ قرون طويلة مطمع للمصريين وشهد التاريخ دخول المصريين للسودان بحثأ عن الذهب والعاج والأبنوس والرجال الأقوياء الأشداء لحماية حكمهم. وشهدت كرمة أول حضارة في التاريخ حيث بنيت قصورها وقلاعها بالطين (الجالوص) على ارتفاع 20 متر آنذاك وكانت تسمى المباني العالية في لغة النوبة ب( deffufa) ومدينة كرمة تبعد حوالي عشر كيلومترات من نهر النيل العظيم . وفي الختام تحدث شارلي بونيه عن مجهود السودانيين الذين كافحوا معه من أجل إحياء هذه الحضارة العظيمة وهم جاد عبد الله وصالح المليح وإدريس عثمان ويحلم عالم الآثار السويسري شارلي بونيه ببناء متحف في كرمة لعرض الحضارة النوبية الفرعونية وجذب السياح و ليكون هذا المتحف مرجع لطلاب وعلماء الآثار في القارة الإفريقية. وفي تعليقها على إحياء تلك الحضارة التي اندثرت على ضفاف نهر النيل العظيم قالت الصحيفة أن مدينة كرمة السودانية ستكون محط أنظار كثير من السواح وستأخذ شهرة دولية بسبب هذا الاكتشاف العظيم. 

كتبت صحيفة GHI السويسرية(Geneva home information ) في عددها الصادر يوم الأربعاء 15 يونيو الجاري موضوع عن تاريخ الحضارة الفرعونية التي نبتت على أطراف النيل في جنوب مصر وشمال السودان , و قالت : أن نهر النيل الإفريقي المنبع تشكل رحلة صعوده إلى مصر لوحة فنية رائعة تزينها أعرق حضارة بشرية عرفها التاريخ حيث يعبر النيل الصحراء البيضاء و الواحات الخضراء في طريقه إلى المصب يمر بالحدود المصرية المتاخمة للسودان وقبل أن يصل إلى أسوان يمر بمدينة كريمة عاصمة مملكة كوش أول الممالك الإفريقية في القرن الخامس وأعظم حضارة عرفها العالم منذ أكثر من 2500 قبل الميلاد و بوادي حلفا وبحيرة ناصر التي تقع على بعد 200 كيلو متر من الشلال الثالث. المسافة التي تبعد بين الشلال الثاني والشلال الرابع تقدر بحوالي 800 كيلو متر مربع . دنقلا العجوز كانت عاصمة المملكة المسيحيةMakourra وبها أعرق كنيسة في القرن السابع VIIوفي رحلة العبور للصحراء يوجد الجبل البركل المقدس و المكان المفضل للإله آمون وهناك تداخل ثقافي مهم جداً ساهم في قيام مملكة نبتة في القرن الخامس عشر قبل الميلاد XV , ومروي عاصمة كوش قبل 600 سنة قبل الميلاد وفي هذا الوقت احتفظ الفراعنة بإرثهم وثقافتهم في منطقة المصورات وهذا يعني أن الحضارة الفرعونية متجذرة بين السودان الشمالي على الضفة الشرقية من نهر النيل وجنوب مصر , وفي الضفة الشرقية للنيل داخل السودان يوجد معبد الأسد APEDEMAK الذي يقع بين النيل والصحراء وهو معبد الإله آمون. 

بعثة المعهد الشرقي العاملة في قسطل كشفت عن بينة تشير إلى أن فراعنة مبكرين حكموا النوبة في فترة المجموعة الأولى على الحدود السودانية الحالية. احتوت جبانة مؤلفة من مدافن ضخمة على بينة تدل على ثروات هائلة وتصوير للحكام وسجلات لانتصارات حققوها. صور وصروح أخرى أمكن التعرف عليها، وخلال تلك العملية، تم الكشف عن مملكة مفقودة، تسمى تا ستي (أرض القوس). في الحقيقة تشير جبانة قسطل مباشرة إلى أن الصروح الملكية المصرية الضخمة الأولى قد أخذت في الظهور. ويحتمل أن تكون قسطل في النوبة عرشاً لأسرة مصر المؤسسة.

المجموعة الثالثة في النوبة 2300-1500 ق.م.

اختلفت الحياة في النوبة في الفترة الممتدة بين 3100 و2300 ق.م. عن حالة الازدهار التي ميزتها على أيام المجموعة الأولى. نعرف عن وجود أعداد قليلة من السكان ومدينة كبيرة واحدة صُهر فيها النحاس بهدف التصدير.
حوالي 2300 ق.م.، في عصر الأسرة المصرية السادسة، ظهرت ثقافة جديدة، والتي يسميها علماء الآثار بـ المجموعة الثالثة [لمناقشة أكثر استفاضة عن أصل المجموعة الثالثة]. قامت الأبقار بدور هام في هذه الثقافة، كما هو الحال عند القبائل النيلية في جنوب السودان وفي العديد من المجتمعات الأفريقية. استقر أهل المجموعة الثالثة بصورة دائمة بامتداد النيل من أسوان حتى الجندل الثاني، وتأسست ثقافة مرتبطة بها بشدة في شمال السودان، بخاصة في كرمة إلى الجنوب من الجندل الثالث (المعروف باسم شلال تمبس). وعندما تفككت مصر سياسياً دخل أهل المجموعة الثالثة إلى مصر، رعاة وجنود. ووصلوا في حالات إلى مراتب عليا في المجتمع المصري وقاموا بدور هام للغاية في الصراعات التي أفضت إلى تأسيس المملكة المصرية الوسطى في حوالي 2050 ق.م.
نعرف من السير الذاتية للحكام في أسوان، حوالي 2300 ق.م.، أن السكان إلى الجنوب من أسوان تمركزوا في أربع إمارات. واحدة من تلك الإمارات، وهى الواوات، أعطت اسمها فيما بعد لمجمل النوبة السفلى، المنطقة بين الجندلين الأول والثاني. في حين كانت إمارة ثانية، وهى يام، سلفاً لكوش. في عصر تفكك الوحدة المصرية، حوالي 2250 ق.م. كان للنوبة السفلى فراعنتها المحليين.

كرمة ونهوض كوش حوالي 2000- 1550 ق.م.

احتلت مصر النوبة السفلى في حوالي 1950 ق.م.، ودام الاحتلال حتى حوالي 1700 ق.م. احتفظت المجموعة الثالثة بهُويَّتها الثقافية تحت الاحتلال المصري، لكن أرض كوش إلى الجنوب والمدجاى في الصحراء الشرقية ظلوا مستقلين. أصبحت كوش المتأثرة كثيراً بالمدجاي، قوة عظمى في الجنوب، وعندما تفككت وحدة مصر مجدداً، حوالي 1700 ق.م. ضمت كوش النوبة السفلى بمن عليها من السكان من أهل المجموعة الثالثة والحاميات المصرية. تحول ولاء السكان والجنود إلى الحاكم الجنوبي الذى صور فرعوناً.
معظم آثار ثقافة كرمة أو كوش المبكرة توجد إلى الجنوب من الجندل الثاني، بخاصة في العاصمة الضخمة في كرمة، بمعابدها المركزية، ومعدات الصناعات والصهر المتقنة، والمساكن، والمدافن التلية الملكية الهائلة. صدرت منتجاتها الفخارية الرائعة شمالاً حتى الدلتا المصرية، وحملت في حالات إلى الشمال عن طريق الرسميين والجنود المسافرين.

عصور الاحتلال المصري

المملكة المصرية الوسطى 1950- 1700 ق.م.

المملكة المصرية الحديثة 1550- 1100 ق.م.

اختلفت مرحلتا الاحتلال المصري للنوبة اختلافاً بيناً. في عصر المملكة الوسطى بقيت الحاميات المصرية في داخل الحصون ولم يتغير السكان من أهل المجموعة الثالثة كثيراً بفعل الاحتلال الاستعماري.
بعد الصراعات المريرة التي أنهت المرحلة الانتقالية الثانية في تاريخ مصر، أصبحت الكثير من الموضوعات والعادات لا تختلف فعلياً عن تلك السائدة في مصر. الكثير من التأثير المصري الهائل لا بدَّ أنه وجد منذ أزمان طويلة في النوبة، ذلك أن فهم الثقافة المصرية وتبنيها السريع في النوبة حدث متفرد في العالم القديم. أنفقت مصر الكثير في سبيل إحداث هذا التغير فشيدت العديد من المعابد بكامل مركباتها، مثل معبد أبو سمبل، والتي أصبحت بسرعة مراكز دينية، وثقافية، وسياسية، واقتصادية. في القرون اللاحقة، أعطى هذا الاستثمار نتاجه حيث دافعت النوبة عن العقيدة الدينية المصرية ضد قوى التحريف، وضد الاحتلال الأجنبي في وادي النيل مرات ومرات.

إمبراطورية كوش

بين 1100 و 750 ق.م. القليل معروف عن النوبة، لكن بعد 750 ق.م. ظهرت مملكة كوشية جديدة في نبتة بالقرب من الجندل الرابع ونمت بسرعة وتمددت لتصبح إمبراطورية هائلة. إلى الجنوب، تأسست مروي (كبوشية). وفي الشمال، تفككت مصر إلى أجزاء تحت الحكام الليبيين، ومد الكوشيون سلطتهم ليسيطروا على مصر إلى الشمال من طيبة، مركز عبادة الإله آمون في مصر، والذي كان أيضاً الإله المفضل في كوش. وحد بيَّا، أكثر الفراعنة الكوشيين شهرة، وادي النيل من البحر الأبيض المتوسط حتى مروي (كبوشية)، مؤسساً واحدة من أعظم دول القارة الأفريقية. وأصبح هو وخلفاؤه يشكلون أسرة مصر الخامسة والعشرين. كان واحداً من خلفائه، تهارقا، بانياً عظيماً، وقاد الحكام الكوشيون مصر في آخر مراحل إبداعاتها الرائعة، والتي وصلت إلى قمتها في القرن السادس ق.م. ولكن عندما حاولت كوش وقف الزحف الآشوري غرباً في آسيا، هُزم تهارقا وخليفته تانوت أماني وتم دحر الكوشيين وإجلائهم من مصر في حوالي 650 ق.م. واستمرت مملكة كوش في السودان دولة عظيمة لألف عام أعقبت التراجع من مصر. 

العصر المرًّوي، حوالي 200 ق.م. – 300 ميلادية

تأسست العاصمة الفعلية لكوش في مروي (كبوشية) في زمن مبكر مع أن ملوكها شيدوا أهرامهم بالقرب من نبتة حتى حوالي 300 ق.م. أصبحت مروي مدينة عظيمة تضم مركبات صناعية ومعابد ضخمة، مع مدينة داخلية تضم قصوراً، وضريحاً به بركة كبيرة وأعمدة تنبثق منها المياه، وفوق ذلك وجد بها كذلك مرصد.
تأسست العديد من المراكز الهامة في الجزيرة المرَّوية، وكذلك مركبات معابد كرست لآلهة تحمل أسماء مرَّوية ومصرية. المعبود المرَّوي الأكثر أهمية كان هو أبادماك، الذي يصور عادة برأس أسد، والذي أصبح أحد أعظم آلهة الدولة الرسميين. صناعة مروي الأكثر بروزاً هي صناعة الحديد. لا زال موقع مروي يحتوي على تلال ضخمة من الخبث، وأماطت أعمال التنقيب الآثاري الأخيرة عن أجزاء من الأفران المستخدمة لصهر معدن الحديد.
كانت سياسة مروي في الشمال موجهة لتقديم الدعم للانتفاضات في مصر العليا ضد الحكام الأجانب، مثل الفرس، والبطالسة المقدونيين، والرومان. بعد إبرام اتفاقية مع روما مباشرة بعد سنة 23 ق.م.، تمكن المرويون من الاستقرار بالقرب من أسوان، ليعلنوا عن بداية عصر ازدهار جديد للنوبة السفلى. مكنت الثروة الناجمة عن التجارة من تحقيق بعض إنجازات النوبة الرائعة في مجال الفن والحرف. كانت الثقافة، مثلها مثل ثقافة مركز كوش الأساسي في مروي، فرعونية الطابع، وكانت الزخارف على الأواني الفخارية والموضوعات الصغيرة الأخرى متماشية مع ما عد مناسباً وفق تلك التقاليد. شيد المرويون القاطنون في النوبة السفلى بدورهم أهرام صغيرة من الطوب، وزينوا مصلياتها بالتماثيل والصروح المنقوشة.

هذه بعض صور من الأثار السودانية القديمة ولنرى وجه الشبه بينها وبين الأثار الفرعونية المصرية





هذه رؤيتى ولا يوجد عندى أى معلومات أخرى وأنا غير متمسك بها ولكنى أطرحها للمناقشة .[/frame]

----------


## AmonRâ

من خلال ابحاري الدائم على النت عثرت على هذا الموضوع الشيق و لشدت اعجابي  به امضيت وقتا طويل و انا اطالعه مع العلم و كجل المولعين بهذه الحضارة العظيمة ابحث عن اجابة لهذا السؤال الصعب. و ان لم اكن مخطئا فانكم لم تتعرضوا لموضوع هذه البردية
(papyrus ipuwer) و ان كانت غير مخطئ فلي الشرف كي اشد انتباهكم و انا في انتضار مداخلاتكم حول هذا مع العلم اني من المواضبين في المنتديات و المواقع المتخصصة في علم المصريات لكن باللغة الفرنسية و قرات الكثير و الكثيير عن هذا الموضوع و بصراحة لم اعثر عن نقاش بهذه الكفائة و المنطق العلمي و هذه المعرفة كلمة حق اقولها في كل من شارك في الحوار و انتظروا مني مداخلات اخرى و لو انني متاخر كثيرا 
وكي اعود لموضوع البردية 

papyrus ipuwer

 بردية قديمة من 17 صفحة   تم اكتشاف في منطقة منفيس قرب أهرامات سقارة (استناداً إلى أول مالك لها هو جورجيوس) ولا يعرف بدقة تاريخ العثور عليها ولكن المتحف الوطني في ليدن ـ هولندا (the Museum of Leiden or Rijksmuseum van Oudheden) أشترى البردية في عام 1828 م وهي عبارة عن بردية فرعونية مكتوبة باللغةا  لهيروغليفية ية القديمة تعود إلى عصرور الفراعنة بعض العلماء قدر أنها تعود إلى المملكة الوسطى

للاطلاع على البردية 

http://henryzecher.com/papyrus_ipuwer.htm


و لي ترجمة لبعض السطور باللغة العربية ان كان يهمكم النص فسانشره بكل سرور

----------


## غريب الدار

بداية أضم صوتي لكم جميعا بتهنئة الأستاذ الفاضل / سيد إبراهيم , على مرور سنه منذ بداية طرح الموضوع و أتمنى له و للجميع التوفيق و السداد .

‏أخوتي الأفاضل : بحثت عن أصل و معنى كلمة مصر فوجدت التالي و هو مقتبس من متن الكتاب: لسان العرب لإبن منظور

1-	مصر: مَصَرَ الشاةَ والناقَةَ يَمْصُرُها مَصْراً وتَمَصَّرها: حَلَبها بأَطراف الثلاث، وقيل: هو أَن تأْخذ الضَّرْعَ بكفك وتُصَيِّرَ إِبهامَك فوق أَصابِعِك، وقيل: هو الحَلْبُ بالإِبهامِ والسَّبابةِ فقط.
2-	 الليث: المَصْرُ حَلْب بأَطراف الأَصابع والسبابة والوسطى والإِبهام ونحو ذلك. وفي حديث عبد الملك قال لحالب ناقَتِه: كيف تَحْلُبها مَصْراً أَم فَطْراً؟ وناقة مَصُور إِذا كان لَبَنُها بطيء الخروج لا يُحْلَبُ إِلا مَصْراً.
3-	والتَّمَصُّرُ: حَلْبُ بقايا اللَّبَن في الضَّرْع بعد الدرِّ، وصار مستعملاً في تَتَبُّعِ القِلَّة، يقولون: يَمْتَصِرونها. الجوهري قال ابن السكيت: المَصْرُ حَلْبُ كل ما في الضَّرْعِ. وفي حديث عليّ، عليه السلام: ولا يُمْصَرُ لبنُها فَيَضُرَّ ذلك بولدها؛ يريد لا يُكْثَرُ من أَخذ لبنها. وفي حديث الحسن، عليه السلام: ما لم تَمْصُرْ أَي تَحْلُب، أَراد أَن تسرق اللبن. وناقة ماصِرٌ ومَصُورٌ: بطيئة اللبن، وكذلك الشاة والبقرة، وخص بعضهم به المِعْزى، وجمعها مِصارٌ مثل قِلاصٍ، ومَصائِرُ مثل قَلائِصَ.
4-	والمَصْرُ: قِلة اللبن. الأَصمعي: ناقة مَصُورٌ وهي التي يُتَمَصَّرُ لبنها أَي يُحْلَب قليلاً قليلاً لأَن لبنها بَطِيءُ الخروج. الجوهري: أَبو زيد المَصُورُ من المَعزِ خاصَّة دون الضأْن وهي التي قد غَرَزَتْ إِلا قليلاً، قال: ومثلها من الضأْن الجَدُودُ. ويقال: مَصَّرَتِ العَنْزُ تَمْصِيراً أَي صارت مَصُوراً. ويقال: نعجة ماصِرٌ ولَجْبَةٌ وجَدُودٌ وغَرُوزٌ أَي قليلة اللبن. وفي حديث زياد: إِنّ الرجلَ لَيَتَكَلَّمُ بالكلمة لا يقطع بها ذَنَبَ عَنْزٍ مَصُورٍ لو بلغت إِمامَه سَفَكَ دَمَه. حكى ابن الأَثير: المصور من المعز خاصة وهي التي انقطع لبنها.
5-	والتَّمَصُّر: القليل من كل شيء؛ قال ابن سيده: هذا تعبير أَهل اللغة والصحيح التَّمَصُّر القِلَّةُ. ومَصَّر عليه العَطاءَ تَمْصِيراً: قَلَّله وفَرَّقَه قليلاً قليلاً. ومَصَّرَ الرجلُ عَطِيَّتَه: قَطَّعَها قليلاً قليلاً، مشتق من ذلك.
6-	ومُصِرَ الفَرسُ: اسْتُخْرِجَ جَرْيهُ. والمُصارَةُ: الموضع الذي تُمْصَرُ فيه الخيل، قال: حكاه صاحب العين. والتمصر: التتبع، وجاءت الإِبل إِلى الحوض مُتَمَصِّرة ومُمْصِرَة أَي متفرقة. وغرة مُتَمَصِّرة: ضاقت من موضع واتسعت من آخر.
7-	والمَصْرُ: تَقَطُّعُ الغزْلِ وتَمَسُّخُه. وقَدِ امَّصَرَ الغزْلُ إِذا تَمَسَّخَ. والمُمَصَّرَةُ: كُبَّةُ الغزْلِ، وهي المُسَفَّرَةُ.
8-	والمِصْرُ: الحاجِزُ والحَدُّ بين الشيئين؛ قال أُمية يذكر حِكْمة الخالق تبارك وتعالى : وجَعَلَ الشمسَ مِصْراً لا خَفاءَ به، بين النهارِ وبين الليلِ قد فَصَلا , قال ابن بري: البيت لعدي بن زيد العبادي وهذا البيت أَورده الجوهري: وجاعل الشمس مصراً، والذي في شعره وجعل الشمس كما أَوردناه عن ابن سيده وغيره؛ وقبله : والأَرضَ سَوّى بِساطاً ثم قَدّرَها، تحتَ السماءِ، سَواءً مثل ما ثَقَلا قال: ومعنى ثَقَلَ تَرَفَّعَ أَي جعل الشمس حَدًّا وعَلامةً بين الليلِ والنهارِ؛ قال ابن سيده: وقيل هو الحدُّ بين الأَرضين، والجمع مُصُور.
9-	 ويقال: اشترى الدارَ بِمُصُورِها أَي بحدودها. وأَهلُ مِصْرَ يكتبون في شروطهم: اشترى فلان الدارَ بِمُصُورِها أَي بحدودها، وكذلك يَكْتُبُ أَهلُ هَجَرَ. 
10-	والمِصْرُ : الحدّ في كل شيء، وقيل: المصر الحَدُّ في الأَرض خاصة.الجوهري: مِصْر هي المدينة المعروفة، تذكر وتؤنث؛ عن ابن السراج.
11-	والمِصْر: واحد الأَمْصار. والمِصْر: الكُورَةُ، والجمع أَمصار. ومَصَّروا الموضع: جعلوه مِصْراً. وتَمَصَّرَ المكانُ: صار مِصْراً.
12-	 ومِصْرُ : مدينة بعينها، سميت بذلك لتَمَصُّرِها، وقد زعموا أَن الذي بناها إِنما هو المِصْرُ بن نوح، عليه السلام؛ قال ابن سيده: ولا أَدري كيف ذاك، وهي تُصْرفُ ولا تُصْرَفُ. قال سيبويه في قوله تعالى: اهْبِطُوا مِصْراً؛ قال: بلغنا أَنه يريد مِصْرَ بعينها. 
13-	التهذيب في قوله: اهبطوا مصراً، قال أَبو إِسحق: الأَكثر في القراءَة إِثبات الأَلف، قال: وفيه وجهان جائزان، يراد بها مصرٌ من الأَمصار لأَنهم كانوا في تيه، قال : وجائز أَن يكون أَراد مِصْرَ بعينها فجعَلَ مِصْراً اسماً للبلد فَصَرفَ لأَنه مذكر، ومن قرأَ مصر بغير أَلف أَراد مصر بعينها كما قال: ادخلوا مصر إِن شاء الله، ولم يصرف لأَنه اسم المدينة، فهو مذكر سمي به مؤنث. وقال الليث: المِصْر في كلام العرب كل كُورة تقام فيها الحُدود ويقسم فيها الفيءُ والصدَقاتُ من غير مؤامرة للخليفة. وكان عمر، رضي الله عنه، مَصَّر الأَمصارَ منها البصرة والكوفة. الجوهري: فلان مَصَّرَ الأَمْصارَ كما يقال مَدّن المُدُنَ، وحُمُرٌ مَصارٍ. ومَصارِيُّ: جمع مَصْرِيٍّ؛ عن كراع؛ وقوله: وأَدَمَتْ خُبْزِيَ مِنْ صُيَيْرِ، من صِيرِ مِصْرِينَ أَو البُحَيْرِ أَراه إِنما عنى مصر هذه المشهورة فاضطر إِليها فجمعها على حدّ سنين؛
14-	قال ابن سيده: وإِنما قلت إِنه أَراد مصر لأَن هذا الصِّيرَ قلما يوجد إِلا بها وليس من مآكل العرب؛ قال: وقد يجوز أَن يكون هذا الشاعر غَلِطَ بمصر فقال مِصْرينَ، وذلك لأَنه كان بعيداً من الأَرياف كمصر وغيرها، وغلطُ العربِ الأَقْحاح الجُفاةِ في مثل هذا كثير، وقد رواه بعضهم من صِيرِ مِصْرَيْن كأَنه أَراد المِصْرَيْنِ فحذف اللام. 
15-	والمِصْران: الكوفةُ والبصْرةُ؛ قال ابن الأَعرابي: قيل لهما المصران لأَن عمر، رضي الله عنه، قال: لا تجعلوا البحر فيما بيني وبينكم، مَصِّروها أَي صيروها مِصْراً بين البحر وبيني أَي حدّاً. والمصر: الحاجز بين الشيئين. وفي حديث مواقيت الحج: لمَّا قُتِحَ هذان المِصْرانِ؛ المِصْر: البَلَد، ويريد بهما الكوفةَ والبَصْرَةَ. 
16-	والمِصْرُ: الطِّينُ الأَحْمَرُ. وثوب مُمَصَّرٌ: مصبوغ بالطين الأَحمر أَو بحُمْرة خفيفة. وفي التهذيب: ثَوْب مُمَصَّرٌ مصبوغ بالعِشْرِقِ، وهو نبات أَحْمَرُ طيِّبُ الرائِحَةِ تستعمله العرائس؛ وأَنشد:مُخْتلِطاً عِشْرِقُه وكُرْكُمُهْ أَبو عبيد: الثياب المُمَصَّرَةُ التي فيها شيء من صفرة ليست بالكثيرة. وقال شمر: المُمَصَّرُ من الثياب ما كان مصبوغاً فغسل. وقال أَبو سعيد: التَّمْصِيرُ في الصَّبْغِ أَن يخرج المَصْبُوغُ مُبَقَّعاً لم يُسْتَحْكْم صَبْغُه. والتمصير في الثياب: أَن تَتَمَشَّقَ تَخَرُّقاً من غيرِ بلى. وفي حديث عيسى، عليه السلام: ينزل بين مُمَصَّرَتَيْن؛ المُمَصَّرَةُ من الثياب: التي فيها صُفْرة خفيفة؛ ومنه الحديث: أَتى عليٌّ طَلْحَةَ، رضي الله عنهما، وعليه ثَوْبانِ مُمَصَّرانِ.
17-	والمَصِيرُ: المِعى، وهو فَعِيلٌ ، وخص بعضُهم به الطيرَ وذواتِ الخُفِّ والظِّلْف، والجمع أَمْصِرَة ومُصْرانٌ مثل رَغِيفٍ ورُغْفانٍ، ومَصارِينُ جمع الجمع عند سيبويه. وقال الليث: المَصارِينُ خطأٌ؛ قال الأَزهري: المصارين جمع المُصْران، جمعته العرب كذلك على توهُّم النونِ أَنها أَصلية. وقال بعضهم: مَصِير إِنما هو مَفْعِلٌ من صار إِليه الطعام، وإِنما قالوا مُصران كما قالوا في جمع مَسِيل الماء مُسْلان، شبهوا مَفْعِلاً بفَعِيل، وكذلك قالوا قَعود وقِعْدانٌ، ثم قَعادِينُ جمع الجمع، وكذلك توهموا الميم في المصير أَنها أَصلية فجمعوها على مُصْران كما قالوا لجماعة مَصادِ الجَبَل مُصْدانٌ.
18-	والمِصْرُ: الوعاء؛ عن كراع. ومِصْرٌ: أَحدُ أَولاد نوح، عليه السلام؛ قال ابن سيده: ولست منه على ثقة. التهذيب: والماصِرُ في كلامهم الحَبْل يلقى في الماءِ لِيَمْنَعَ السفُنَ عن السير حتى يُؤدِّيَ صاحبُها ما عليه من حق السلطان، هذا في دجلة والفرات. ومُصْرانُ الفارةِ: ضرب من رديءِ التمر.‏

إنتهى الإقتباس

لقد أورت الكلمات و المعاني كما وجدتها و ذلك أن ربما يجد البعض شيئا غاب عني. و أما ما لفت إنتباهي من معاني فكان:
1-	أن مصر هي مدينة بعينها  ( أسم لمكان) ، سميت بذلك لتَمَصُّرِها
2-	والمِصْرُ: الطِّينُ الأَحْمَرُ.
3-	والمِصْرُ: الحاجِزُ والحَدُّ بين الشيئين , والمِصْرُ : الحدّ في كل شيء، وقيل: المصر الحَدُّ في الأَرض خاصة

أخوتي الأفاضل :
بعد طرحي للمعاني بدون تعليق مني و لا نقاش أنتقل معكم لنقطة أخرى .
لقد فصلت آيات القرآن الكريم من لدن عليم خبير, لذلك كان من رحمة الله على جميع العباد أن أنزل القرآن الكريم باللغة العربية لفصاحتها و لبيانها  . و القرآن ليس كتاب قصص و روايات , و لكن عندما تخبرنا الآيات عن أحداث معينة فإنها تخبرنا عن حقائق و تفاصيل بشكل مختصر معجز.
نجد في كتابات البشر أنواع من البلاغة تعتمد على المواره , فيأتي شاعر بكلمة كنايه عن معني ... كمثل ليت شعري كشعري .... و أكلت الجبن بالجبن ..... و خلافة . هكذا تعود البشر من الشعراء و هكذا تتبعهم الغاوين , و لكن ألفاظ القرآن الكريم تختلف عن كلام كل البشر , و لا يستطيع أحد الإتيان بمثل القرآن لما يحوي من بلاغة و فصاحة و حقائق ....

عندما يذكر القرآن الكريم إسما أو مكانا فهو كذلك , فعندما يأتي في الآيات ذكر أحد أسماء الأنبياء مثل "محمد" أو "أبراهيم " أو " عيسى" أو " موسى" .........., و البرغم من أن أناس كثيرة تتسمى بذلك الأسم , إلا أننا نعرف مباشرة أن المقصود في الآيات هو نبي من أنبياء الله و المعروفين لدينا . و لا يجوز أن نتخيل أن الكلام معمم و أن المقصودين هم أشخاص غير الأنبياء و إلا لأبعدنا أنفسنا عن مفهوم الآيات  ...
كذلك عندما تذكر الآيات أماكن مثل " سبأ " أو " مدين " أو "بكة " أو " الأقصى " أو "مصر " , فهو أيضا كذلك . و لا يجوز أن نعتبر أسماء تلك الأماكن معممة , فعندما نعمم نبعد بذلك أنفسنا متعمدين عن الحقيقة.... فكما ان سبأ هي سبأ و مدين هي مدين فكذلك مصر هي مصر ..... 

عندما تذكر الآيات لنا إسما لشخص أو مكان فهو تحديد و ليس تعميم و عندئذ لا مجال لأن  نعمم  ... كذلك فليست كل الأحداث و الأسماء و الأماكن مذكورة بشكل مفصل فما تركته الآيات عام فهو عام و عندها يمكن لنا أن نتوقع و أن نؤول ....

و إن حدثت الأحداث في مكان معين  و لنقل " الحجاز " مثلا لذكر القرآن ذلك و بشكل صريح , فيكون المكان الوارد في الآيات " الحجاز " و ليس " مصر" . ... و طبعا مع وجود إستثناء بأن يتم إثبات بما لا يدع مجال للشك أن المكان المسمى الآن " الحجاز " هو "مصر"...

يا أخواني لننتبه لنقطة هامة جدا و هي أن  الأيات ذكرت إسم المكان و ليس وصفه  . لذلك عندما حدد القرآن المكان فهو يخبرنا بتلك المعلومة و بشكل واضح و مباشر.
و نقطة هامة أخرى تكمن في تحديد المكان المسمى " مصر " , و هل ذلك الأسم هو فقط إسم قديم لمكان  معين و ينطبق فقط  على موقع حدوث الأحداث, أم أنه إسم لمكان مازال مستمر لوقتنا هذا.
أرجح و لأن القرآن نزل بلسان العرب و أنه صالح لكل زمان و مكان , أن اللفظ الوارد في القرآن يدل على مكان واضح صريح يعرفة العرب . و أستبعد أن يذكر القرآن لنا إسم مكان عام أو وصف لمكان عام , و أستبعد أن يكون الأسم دال على مكان لايعرفه العرب أو إسم مكان قديم غير متداول , فما فائدة ذلك لنا , لقد تميزت آيات القرآن بالبيان و التفصيل , و تكون المعلومة أمامنا مباشر و بشكل صريح و لكننا لا ندركها تماما إلا عندما نصل لحقائق الأمور .

فيما يلي بعض الآيات الكريمة و التي جاء فيها ذكر " مصر" مع تعليق بسيط :
قال تعالى {وَإِذْ قُلْتُمْ يَا مُوسَى لَن نَّصْبِرَ عَلَىَ طَعَامٍ وَاحِدٍ فَادْعُ لَنَا رَبَّكَ يُخْرِجْ لَنَا مِمَّا تُنبِتُ الأَرْضُ مِن بَقْلِهَا وَقِثَّآئِهَا وَفُومِهَا وَعَدَسِهَا وَبَصَلِهَا قَالَ أَتَسْتَبْدِلُونَ الَّذِي هُوَ أَدْنَى بِالَّذِي هُوَ خَيْرٌ اهْبِطُواْ مِصْراً فَإِنَّ لَكُم مَّا سَأَلْتُمْ وَضُرِبَتْ عَلَيْهِمُ الذِّلَّةُ وَالْمَسْكَنَةُ وَبَآؤُوْاْ بِغَضَبٍ مِّنَ اللَّهِ ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ كَانُواْ يَكْفُرُونَ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ وَيَقْتُلُونَ النَّبِيِّينَ بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ ذَلِكَ بِمَا عَصَواْ وَّكَانُواْ يَعْتَدُونَ }البقرة61
نلاحظ أن الآيات أوضحت شيء هام و هو أن بني إسرائيل طلبوا من سيدنا موسى أن يدعوا الله أن يجعل الأرض التي يقيمون عليها (حينئذ) تنبت الزرع , و كأن الآيات تخبرنا بأن مكان إقامتهم كانت في أرض قحلة ( صحراء أو صخرية أو سبخية ) لا ينبت فيها الزرع و إلا لزرعوها. فعندما نزلوا مصر لم يخرج الزرع بمفردة بل هم من زرعوه . في المقابل نفهم من الآيات أن كانت مصر مكان خصب سهل الزراعة , و في ذلك دلالة على عودة بعض بني إسرائيل لمصر بعد الخروج و أما الذلة و المسكنة فكان عقاب وقع عليهم بسبب كفرهم بآيات الله....
و قال تعالى {وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى مُوسَى وَأَخِيهِ أَن تَبَوَّءَا لِقَوْمِكُمَا بِمِصْرَ بُيُوتاً وَاجْعَلُواْ بُيُوتَكُمْ قِبْلَةً وَأَقِيمُواْ الصَّلاَةَ وَبَشِّرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ }يونس87
تدلنا  الآيات على أن كان هناك مكان إسمه مصر و كان ذلك المكان متحضر و به بيوتا , أي أن الحياة هي حياة مدنية فيها إستقرار .
و قال تعالى {وَقَالَ الَّذِي اشْتَرَاهُ مِن مِّصْرَ لاِمْرَأَتِهِ أَكْرِمِي مَثْوَاهُ عَسَى أَن يَنفَعَنَا أَوْ نَتَّخِذَهُ وَلَداً وَكَذَلِكَ مَكَّنِّا لِيُوسُفَ فِي الأَرْضِ وَلِنُعَلِّمَهُ مِن تَأْوِيلِ الأَحَادِيثِ وَاللّهُ غَالِبٌ عَلَى أَمْرِهِ وَلَـكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ }يوسف21
نلاحظ أن الآيات لم تذكر إسم من أشترى سيدنا يوسف أو إسم إمرأته , و لكن الآيات أوضحت أن من أشتراه هو من مصر , فحددت الآيات مكان إقامته , و هنا يظهر لنا كيف أن القرآن الكريم يظهر المهم و هو المكان و يخفى الغير هام و هو إسم ذلك الرجل , فما يهمنا من فهم القصة هو أن سيدنا يوسف دخل مصر . 
و قال تعالى {فَلَمَّا دَخَلُواْ عَلَى يُوسُفَ آوَى إِلَيْهِ أَبَوَيْهِ وَقَالَ ادْخُلُواْ مِصْرَ إِن شَاء اللّهُ آمِنِينَ }يوسف99
لكلمة  " آمنين " أهمية كبرى و لا داعي للعجلة بالتأويل و التخمين و التوقعات و بإذن الله يتضح المعنى لنا جميعا عندما تكتمل الحقيقة, و لكن بشكل مباشر نفهم أن دخولهم مصر بأمان , وهنا إهتمام بإظهار المكان و هو مصر . 
و قال تعالى {وَنَادَى فِرْعَوْنُ فِي قَوْمِهِ قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ أَلَيْسَ لِي مُلْكُ مِصْرَ وَهَذِهِ الْأَنْهَارُ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِي أَفَلَا تُبْصِرُونَ }الزخرف51
علقت على موضوع الأنهار فيما سبق و بارك الله في أستاذنا الفاضل سيد إبراهيم و في إبنه المفكر أن أفادنا بأن كان للنهر أكثر من مجرى واحد .... آمل منكم إن أمكن ذلك أن يفيدنا بالمزيد من التفصيل بهذا الخصوص. 
و أما عن ذكري للتفرعات في البداية و النهاية مجرى النهر فهي حقيقة لا نستطيع أن ننفي أو نؤكد علم فرعون و قومه بذلك . علاوة على أن عرض ترسيبات الطمي المتسع و إنبساطها على طرفي مجرى النيل الحالي يدل على ترجيح أن كان لمجرى النيل أكثر من تفرع في منطقة الترسيبات تلك و هذا طبيعي لأن المياة تجري مع الجاذبية و حسب كمية المياه و طبوغرافية المنطقة و المجرى يتكون نتيجة النحت في المسار, و يتأثر مساره بالترسيبات . و أعلم أن البعض وصل لأن النهر قد تغير مجراه مع مرور الزمن و من يقول ذلك يستدل على أمور و لكنه متأثر بفكرة مجرى واحد للنيل , و لا أدري لماذا إستبعاد وجود عدة مجاري للنهر وقتها . و الأصل أن يكون هناك عدة تفرعات و مع مرور الزمن تتقلص تلك التفرعات لعدد أقل حتى تصبح تفرع واحد , و أما بقية التفرعات فنتيجة الترسبات تتحول إلى أراضي خصبة...
و ما أعتقد فيه و بقوة  أن نهر النيل الذي نراه الآن نهر واحد هو في الحقيقة كان عدة إنهار , و أريد لمن لديه علم بتاريخ جيولوجية المنطقة أن يساعدنا في التحقق من ذلك.

إذن نفهم من الآيات أن أرض مصر الواردة في القرآن كانت خصبة و صالحة للزراعة و كان هناك تمدن و بها بيوت و فيها آمان و إستقرار و فيها أنهار , و الأهم أن إسمها مصر و إن أقرنا فهمنا لمعنى الكلمة كما جاء على لسان العرب ,رأينا أن هذا كله لا ينطبق إلا على مصر , و يبقى تحديد المكان بشكل أدقيق مهم و مهم جدا .

أرض السودان حاليا شكلت و عبر فترات طويلة من التاريخ مع القطر المصري مملكة واحدة. و ليس مستبعدا أن تكون الأحداث حدثت هناك , و لكني أرجح أن الأحداث حدثت في منطقة جنوب الدلتا , و هي المنطقة المركزية و الهامة و الأقرب من بلاد الشام و شمال أفريقيا .... 

نعلم أن أهل الجنوب قد تمتعوا بالقوة و تحرير البلاد يأتي من طرفهم و ذلك يؤكد حصانتهم و بعدهم عن مناطق النزاع و التنافس التاريخي لتملك أفضل أراضي المملكة و هي جنوب الدلتا .... و هي المنطقة و التي تسمى حتى يومنا هذا بمصر . فعندما تذكر مصر كدولة فهي جميع الحدود و لكن مصر كمنطقة فهي منطقة جنوب الدلتا.......

 في اللغة تعني كلمة " مصر"  الحد الفاصل بين شيئين, أليست تلك المنطقة هي الحد الفاصل بين الوجه القبلي و الوجة البحري , أليس ذلك التقسيم الإداري القديم  كان و لازال ساري ليومنا هذا مع التطور و التكيف حسب نظام الحكم , ألم يوحد الملك مينا البلاد بعد أن كانت شمال و جنوب . ألم يكن دوما هناك ملوك الشمال و ملوك الجنوب , حتى التقسيم على أساس ممالك الشمال و ممالك الجنوب , عندما إحتل الهكسوس الشمال ألم يحررهم أحمس و هو من ملوك الجنوب...... الم يكن إهتمام  الفرس و الروم و العرب بتلك المنطقة الوسطى تحديدا ....

أفضل أماكن مصر في الموقع ( حيث توسطها للبلاد ) و الطبيعة  و الزراعة ( أفضل الأماكن الزراعية ) و خزان البلاد للمياه أوقات الجفاف ( بفضل بحيرة قارون ) و المواصلات ( البحرية و البرية ) .... إلخ.  أليست تستحق أن يطلق عليها إسم مصر.

أخوتي الأفاضل / كل هذا جعلني أؤكد أن المكان المقصود بكلمة مصر هو منطقة جنوب الدلتا و التي شملت الجيزة و منفيس ... و كانت مقرا و عاصمة لعدد كبير من الأسر الملكية و لفترات طويلة .......
ألا توافقوني الرأي.......
أعتزر أنني أطلت عليكم ....
و دمتم بخير...
أخوكم دوما / 
غريب الدار

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأستاذ الفاضل/ احمد سعد
ارجو أن تكون بخير .البردية التى أشرت اليها أعتقد أننا لم نتطرق لها من قبل (papyrus ipuwer) ونحن فى أنتظار ترجمة لها كما وعدتنا .


لا تغيب علينا . دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأستاذ الفاضل / غريب الدار
ارجو أن تكون بخير وسغيد بأنك لم تغيب عنا . لى عودة بمشيئة الله مرة أخرى لمناقشة ما أوردته  فى مداخلتك الأخيرة بموضوعية كعادتك .
هنا أكتفى ببعض المعلومات عن النيل قديماً نسختها من موضوع لى نشرته بأسم النيل شريان الحياة  وهو يحمل معلزمات شاملة ومتكاملة عن النيل وهو موجود بقاعة مصر التى فى خاطرى بالرابط التالى
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread60206.html
النيل The Nile)
نهر النيل هو أطول انهار العالم ، وهو يجرى فى مصر لمسافة 1532 كيلو متر. واتخذ نهر النيل شكله الحالي في نهاية العصر الحجري القديم ، أى منذ حوالي 20 إلى 100 ألف عام تقريباً. ونتيجة لهطول الأمطار على هضبة الحبشة يصل الفيضان سنوياً إلي مصر حاملاً الطمي أو الغرين مع الماء ومنه تكون الوادي والدلتا ، لذلك قال هيكاتيوس ومن بعد هيرودوت " مصر هبة النيل ".
وكانت فروع النيل في عصر ما قبل التاريخ عشرة فروع ، ثم صارت سبعة منذ عصر ما قبل الأسرات أى منذ حوالي 6000 سنه . وانتهى الأمر بها إلي فرعى دمياط شرق الدلتا ، ورشيد غرب الدلتا . ومعروض خريطة لفروع نهر النيل في الدلتا حسب ما ذكر الرحالة " هيرودوت " .
 أطلق المصريون القدماء على النيل اسم " ابترعا " أي النهر العظيم. ومن هذا اللفظ اشتقت كلمة الترعة. وأما لفظ النيل فيظن أن أصله مصري قديم ، أو فارسي بمعنى أن أصله مصري قديم ، أو فارسي بمعنى ازرق، ومنها اشتقت الكلمة اليونانية " فيلوس ". وأطلق المصريون القدماء اسم " حابى " على إله فيضان النيل . وأطلق المصريون القدماء على نهر النيل عدة صفات منها "هو رب الرزق العظيم، ورب الأسماك، وواهب الحياة، وجالب الخيرات، وخالق الكائنات".

ترجع تسمية "النيل" بهذا الاسم نسبه إلي المصطلح اليوناني Neilos ((باليونانية: Νειλος)، كما يطلق عليه في اليونانية أيضا اسم Aigyptos ((باليونانية: Αιγυπτος) وهي أحد أصول المصطلح الإنجليزي لاسم مصر Egypt. ويعتقد الأن أن مصدر أمطار حوض النيل هو جنوب المحيط الأطلنطى  
اجهز بعض الأسئلة كأقتراحك لمناقشتها تمهيداً لتقارب افكارنا .

----------


## AmonRâ

> الأستاذ الفاضل/ احمد سعد
> ارجو أن تكون بخير .البردية التى أشرت اليها أعتقد أننا لم نتطرق لها من قبل (papyrus ipuwer) ونحن فى أنتظار ترجمة لها كما وعدتنا .
> 
> 
> لا تغيب علينا . دمت بخير



السلام عليكم 
اولا اريد ان اشد انتباهك الى شيء انا من تعرض لموضوع بردية   و ليس الأستاذ  احمد سعد 
اسمي ماهر من تونس و على العموم حصل خير 
بالفعل هي نفس البردية التي تحدثت عنها بالصورة الملحقة بمداخلتك 
و انا عند وعدي بنشر بعض الاسطر المترجمة لانه و مع كل اسف لي  جزء من الترجمة و سانقله كما هو : 


الورقة رقم (2-8) :لقد دارت الأرض كما لو كانت طبق طعام

الورقة رقم (2-11) أصاب الدمار البلاد – ضرب الجفاف والضياع مصر

الورقة رقم (3:13) وعم الخراب

الورقة رقم (4:7)وانقلبت المسكونة

الورقة رقم (4:2)وعمت سنوات من الفوضى لانهاية لها

الورقة رقم (6:1)ها قد توقفت الفوضى وانتهت المعمعة

الورقة رقم ( 2:5-6)المصائب في كل مكان، والدم في كل مكان

الورقة رقم (7:21 )كان الدم في أنحاء ارض مصر

الورقة رقم (2- 10 (تحول النهر إلى دم

الورقة رقم (7:20) كل الماء الذي في النهر تحول إلى دم

الورقة رقم (2:10) عاف الناس شرب الماء وابتعدوا عنة وانتشر العطش

الورقة رقم (3: 10-13 ) هذا هو نهرنا ومياه شربنا – هذا مصدر سعادتنا – ماذا عسانا أن نفعل إزاء ذلك – الكل أصبح خراب

الورقة رقم (4:14 )خربت الأشجار وماتت

الورقة رقم (6:1 )ما عادت تثمر وما عادت الأرض تخرج الكلأ

الورقة رقم (2: 10 )انتشرت الحرائق – اخترقت البوابات ولابنية والجدران

الورقة رقم (10: 3- 6) وبكت مصر ........... انعدمت مصادر العيش – خلت القصور من القمح والشعير والطيور والأسماك

الورقة رقم (6:3) فسدت وانعدمت الحبوب في كل مكان

الورقة رقم (3: 5) ( كل ما كان بالأمس هنا موجودا بات غير موجوداً، أصاب الأرض التعب والخراب كما لو كانت ارض كتان قطعت أعوادة

الورقة رقم (6:1)لا شيء هنا – لا ثمار ولا عشب – لا شيء سوى الجوع هنا

الورقة رقم (5:5)حتى مواشينا، بكت قلوبهم وناحت

الورقة رقم ( 9: 2-3 )أنظر – ها هي الماشية تركت هائمة وليس من احد يرعاها، كل رجل يصطاد لنفسه ما هي له

الورقة رقم (9 :11) عم الظلام الأرض

الورقة رقم ( 4:3) وهام أولاد الأمراء يتخبطون بين الجدران

الورقة رقم (6:12)ها هم أولاد الأمراء ملقون في الشوارع

الورقة رقم (6 :3)حتى السجون خربت

الورقة رقم ( 2 :13) كثيرون هم الذين يودعون إخوانهم التراب في كل مكان

الورقة رقم ( 3 :14 )في كل مكان أنين ونواح وبكاء

الورقة رقم ( 4:4 )هؤلاء الذين كان يرقدون في غرفة التحنيط طرحوا هناك على أكوام القمامة

الورقة رقم (4: 2) الكل هنا عظيم كان أو صعلوك يتمنى الموت

الورقة رقم ( 5 :14) هل سيباد الرجال .......فلا تحمل النساء ولا تلد ! وهل ستنعدم الحياة على الأرض ويتوقف الصخب

الورقة رقم (7:1) انظروا النار هاهي قد ارتفعت عاليا --- قد ذهبت صوب أعداء الأرض

الورقة رقم ( 7:1-2)هاهو الفرعون قد فقد في ظروف لم يحدث مثلها من قبل

أهم الإشارات في أوراق البردي المكتشفة:

1. الجفاف والقحط وانحباس الأمطار

· الورقة رقم (2-8) :لقد دارت الأرض كما لو كانت طبق طعام

· الورقة رقم (2-11) أصاب الدمار البلاد – ضرب الجفاف والضياع مصر

· الورقة رقم (3:13) وعم الخراب

· الورقة رقم (4:7)وانقلبت المسكونة

· الورقة رقم (3: 5) كل ما كان بالأمس هنا موجودا بات غير موجوداً، أصاب الأرض التعب والخراب كما لو كانت ارض كتان قطعت أعوادة

2. الدم الذي ملء النيل:

· الورقة رقم ( 2:5-6)المصائب في كل مكان، والدم في كل مكان

· الورقة رقم (7:21 )كان الدم في أنحاء ارض مصر

· الورقة رقم (2- 10 (تحول النهر إلى دم

· الورقة رقم (7:20) كل الماء الذي في النهر تحول إلى دم

· الورقة رقم (2:10) عاف الناس شرب الماء وابتعدوا عنة وانتشر العطش

· أن نفعل إزاء ذلك – الكل أصبح خراب

· الورقة رقم (3: 10-13 ) هذا هو نهرنا ومياه شربنا – هذا مصدر سعادتنا – ماذا عسانا أن نفعل.

3. 3 نقص الثمرات :

· الورقة رقم (4:14 )خربت الأشجار وماتت

· الورقة رقم (6:1 )ما عادت تثمر وما عادت الأرض تخرج الكلأ

· الورقة رقم (2: 10 )انتشرت الحرائق – اخترقت البوابات ولابنية والجدران

· الورقة رقم (10: 3- 6) وبكت مصر ........... انعدمت مصادر العيش – خلت القصور من القمح والشعير والطيور والأسماك

· الورقة رقم (6:3) فسدت وانعدمت الحبوب في كل مكان

· الورقة رقم (3: 5) ( كل ما كان بالأمس هنا موجودا بات غير موجوداً، أصاب الأرض التعب والخراب كما لو كانت ارض كتان قطعت أعوادة

· الورقة رقم (6:1)لا شيء هنا – لا ثمار ولا عشب – لا شيء سوى الجوع هنا

· الورقة رقم (5:5)حتى مواشينا، بكت قلوبهم وناحت

· الورقة رقم ( 9: 2-3 )أنظر – ها هي الماشية تركت هائمة وليس من احد يرعاها، كل رجل يصطاد لنفسه ما هي له .

4. موت فرعون غرقاً:

الورقة رقم ( 7:1-2)ها هو الفرعون قد فقد في ظروف لم يحدث مثلها من قبل.

منقول

----------


## mr saad

الأخ الفاضل( ماهر ) , طبعا أهلا ومرحبا بمشاركتك التي سبقتني بها , فكنت أنتوي في وقت لاحق طرح موضوع هذه البردية والذي كنت قد قرأته منذ زمن ليس بالقصير , ولكنك سبقتني بهذا ( واللي سبق أكل النبأ ) كما يقولون ,  فتحيتي لك , على أنه لدي مفاجآت مدوية بشأن تلك البردية لم تنشرها الأبحاث العربية , وسوف أقوم بطرحها في وقتها المناسب إن شاء الله , طبعا البردية تعتبر الأثر الوحيد الذي تحدث عن الأحداث التي وقعت على أثر الصراع بين فرعون وموسى عليه السلام , وخصوصا بعد ما وصفته البردية بأن النهر تحول إلى دم وجميع المياة في مصر كذلك , وهذه الواقعة بالذات كما يعرف الجميع لم تتحقق أبدا عبر التاريخ بأسره إلا في أحداث قصة فرعون ذي الأوتاد , وهو أحد الأدلة التي تؤكد حدوث الواقعة في مصر وادي النيل وليس في أي مكان أخر أو بلد آخر كما ذهبت بعض الآراء , ولعل هذا لا يخرج بنا عن النهج الذي انتوينا أن نستمر به في موضوعنا هذا ألا وهو مناقشة نظريات الأعضاء واحدة تلو الأخرى مع حرصنا على عدم الانتقال إلى غيرها إلا بعد الانتهاء من النظرية محل المناقشة والخلاص إلى إثباتها أونفيها , فدعونا نعود إلى نظرية الأستاذ سيد إبراهيم كما بدأنا , وأدعوا جميع المشاركين والقارئين الذين لم ينضموا إلينا منذ البداية إلى مراجعة كل المشاركات السابقة , والاشتراك معنا في مناقشة النظرية المطروحة دون سواها , ولعل في مشاركة أخونا الفاضل ( ماهر ) دليل مبدئي أؤيده شخصيا في نقد النظرية الحالية للأستاذ الجليل سيد إبراهيم , وأنا في طريقي إلى طرح نقدي لها في القريب العاجل .

وتقبلوا تحياتي لكم جميعا

أحمد سعد الدين

----------


## mr saad

أعتذر عن إغفالي دون قصد لمشاركة أخونا الأستاذ غريب الدار فهي سابقة لمشاركة الأستاذ ماهر , فمشاركاته قيمة دوما كما عودنا , ومشاركته الاخيرة هي أول نقد للنظرية المطروحة , وليسمح لي باستعارة النقاط التي ألخصها بتصرف من كلامه في نقاط محددة , وقد قسمتها إلى قسمين , الأول في نقاط أؤيده فيها , وهي تمثل جزء من نقدي للنظرية كما سيأتي , والثانية أخالفه الرأي فيها ولو أن مناقشتها أمر سابق لأوانة سيأتي في موضعه إن شاء الله وهي كالتالي :

أولا : النقاط التي أتفق معه عليها 
1. نزل القرآن الكريم باللغة العربية لفصاحتها و لبيانها وعندما تخبرنا الآيات عن أحداث معينة فإنها تخبرنا عن حقائق و تفاصيل بشكل مختصر معجز.
2. ألفاظ القرآن الكريم تختلف عن كلام كل البشر , و لا يستطيع أحد الإتيان بمثل القرآن لما يحوي من بلاغة و فصاحة و حقائق وعندما يذكر القرآن الكريم إسما أو مكانا فهو كذلك .
3.عندما تذكر الآيات أماكن مثل " سبأ " أو " مدين " أو "بكة " أو " الأقصى " أو "مصر " , فهو أيضا كذلك . و لا يجوز أن نعتبر أسماء تلك الأماكن معمة , فعندما نعمم نبعد بذلك أنفسنا متعمدين عن الحقيقة.... فكما ان سبأ هي سبأ و مدين هي مدين فكذلك مصر هي مصر. 
4. عندما تذكر الآيات لنا إسما لشخص أو مكان فهو تحديد و ليس تعميم و عندئذ لا مجال لأن نعمم ... كذلك فليست كل الأحداث و الأسماء و الأماكن مذكورة بشكل مفصل فما تركته الآيات عام فهو عام و عندها يمكن لنا أن نتوقع و أن نؤول .
5. الأيات ذكرت إسم المكان و ليس وصفه . لذلك عندما حدد القرآن المكان فهو يخبرنا بتلك المعلومة و بشكل واضح و مباشر.
6. تحديد المكان المسمى " مصر " هو أنه إسم لمكان مازال مستمر لوقتنا هذا.
7. القرآن نزل بلسان العرب و أنه صالح لكل زمان و مكان , أن اللفظ الوارد في القرآن يدل على مكان واضح صريح يعرفة العرب , و أستبعد أن يذكر القرآن لنا إسم مكان عام أو وصف لمكان عام ولا يمكن أن يكون الأسم دال على مكان لايعرفه العرب أو إسم مكان قديم غير متداول , فليس من ذلك فائدة .
8.  كان لنهر النيل أكثر من مجرى واحد وقد تغير مجراه مع الزمن ( ولي تعليق ببعض المعلومات الجيولوجية مدعمة بالخرائط الجغرافية وبعض التعقيبات اللغوية على لفظ : نهر ) وتؤكد تلك المعلومات وجود عدة مجاري للنهر وقتها .
9. نفهم من الآيات أن أرض مصر الواردة في القرآن كانت خصبة و صالحة للزراعة و كان هناك تمدن و بها بيوت و فيها آمان و إستقرار و فيها أنهار , و الأهم أن إسمها مصر و إن أقرنا فهمنا لمعنى الكلمة كما جاء على لسان العرب ,رأينا أن هذا كله لا ينطبق إلا على مصر , و يبقى تحديد المكان بشكل دقيق مهم و مهم جدا .
ثانيا : النقطة التي لا أتفق معه فيها وتحتاج للمزيد من البحث :
1. أرجح أن الاحداث وقعت في منطقة الدلتا عموما وأشك في مسألة وقوعها في جنوب الدلتا خصوصا.

وفي مشاركتي القادمة إن شاء الله أبين بالتفصيل أن كل النقاط الأخرى التي جعلتني أرجح أن مصر المذكورة في مسرح الأحداث هي " مصر وادي النيل " وليس أي مكان آخر , متضمنة ما ورد في مشاركة الأستاذ غريب الدار والأستاذ ماهر والتي سبق أن علقت على مشاركته.

ولنا عودة إن شاء الله
أحمد سعد الدين

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأستاذ الفاضل / ماهر من تونس الخضراء
أولاً أرحب بك بشدة بيننا وثانياً أأسف على الخطأ غير المقصود . موضوع البردية التى أشرت اليها خطير بالفعل وهى جديدة علينا وأتمنى أن نعرف المزيد عنها وعن مكان وجودها . ومرة أخرى مرحباً بك وشرفتنا .
الأستاذ/ طارق شكرى
سنعود لمنفتاح مرة أخرى
صديقى العزيز / ابنت طيبة
يبدوا أنك على سفر وفى أنتظار عودتك الينا بسلامة الله
الأستاذ/ احمد المليجى 
أين أنت
الأستاذ / احمد سعد
أرجو أن تظل معنا بأستمرار وأنا فى أنتظار نقدك البناء لنظريتى . وبخصوص البردية التى أشار اليها الأستاذ ماهر أشاركك الرأى فى أهميتها القصوى وفى هذه المشاركة بعض المعلومات عن أسم مصر

الأستاذ غريب الدار
أعتبر مداخلتك السابقة أول الأستفسارات التى يجب أن نناقشها جميعاً حتى يكون نقاشنا علمياً وموضوعياً .  وقد أوردت فى مشاركتى السابقة بعض المعلومات عن نهر النيل وأشرت فيها لموضوعى المتكامل بأسم النيل شريان الحياة .
والأن أشاركك ما جاء فى معنى مصر والفرق بين مصر ومصرا وأرجو أن أرى رأى جميع الأخوان .

جاء ذكر مصر فى كتاب الله عز وجل صريح اللفظ فى خمسة مواضع وإن أختلفت الأراء فى المقصود بمصر هل هى مصر أمنا ووطننا أم هى مصر من الأمصار فقد جاء فى قوله تعالى :

1-	وَإِذْ قُلْتُمْ يَا مُوسَى لَن نَّصْبِرَ عَلَىَ طَعَامٍ وَاحِدٍ فَادْعُ لَنَا رَبَّكَ يُخْرِجْ لَنَا مِمَّا تُنبِتُ الأَرْضُ مِن بَقْلِهَا وَقِثَّآئِهَا وَفُومِهَا وَعَدَسِهَا وَبَصَلِهَا قَالَ أَتَسْتَبْدِلُونَ الَّذِي هُوَ أَدْنَى بِالَّذِي هُوَ خَيْرٌ اهْبِطُواْ مِصْراً فَإِنَّ لَكُم مَّا سَأَلْتُمْ وَضُرِبَتْ عَلَيْهِمُ الذِّلَّةُ وَالْمَسْكَنَةُ وَبَآؤُوْاْ بِغَضَبٍ مِّنَ اللَّهِ ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ كَانُواْ يَكْفُرُونَ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ وَيَقْتُلُونَ النَّبِيِّينَ بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ ذَلِكَ بِمَا عَصَواْ وَّكَانُواْ يَعْتَدُونَ )البقرة )

2- وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى مُوسَى وَأَخِيهِ أَن تَبَوَّءَا لِقَوْمِكُمَا بِمِصْرَ بُيُوتًا وَاجْعَلُواْ بُيُوتَكُمْ قِبْلَةً وَأَقِيمُواْ الصَّلاَةَ وَبَشِّرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ )يونس )

3- وَقَالَ الَّذِي اشْتَرَاهُ مِن مِّصْرَ لاِمْرَأَتِهِ أَكْرِمِي مَثْوَاهُ عَسَى أَن يَنفَعَنَا أَوْ نَتَّخِذَهُ وَلَدًا وَكَذَلِكَ مَكَّنِّا لِيُوسُفَ فِي الأَرْضِ وَلِنُعَلِّمَهُ مِن تَأْوِيلِ الأَحَادِيثِ وَاللّهُ غَالِبٌ عَلَى أَمْرِهِ وَلَـكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ )يوسف )
4-  فَلَمَّا دَخَلُواْ عَلَى يُوسُفَ آوَى إِلَيْهِ أَبَوَيْهِ وَقَالَ ادْخُلُواْ مِصْرَ إِن شَاء اللّهُ آمِنِينَ )يوسف )
وقوله تعالي في سورة الزخرف(
5- ونادى فرعون في قومه قال يا قوم اليس لي ملك مصر وهذه الانهار تجري من تحتي افلا تبصرون) الزخرف )
كما ورد أسم مصر بالإشارة الدالة عليها بالقرائن تسعة عشر مرة فقد جاء فى قوله تعالى:
1-	وجل ولقد بوأنا بني إسرائيل مبوأ صدق
2-	وآويناهما إلى ربوة ذات قرار ومعين ( قال ابن عباس وسعيد بن المسيب ووهب بن منبه وغيرهم هي مصر(
3-	فأخرجناهم من جنات وعيون وكنوز ومقام كريم 
4-	وأورثنا القوم الذين كانوا يستضعفون مشارق الأرض ومغاربها التي باركنا فيها يعني مصر 
5-	كم تركوا من جنات وعيون وزروع ومقام كريم ونعمة كانوا فيها فاكهين كذلك وأورثناها قوما 
6-	ونريد أن نمن على الذين استضعفوا في الأرض ونجعلهم أئمة ونجعلهم الوارثين ونمكن لهم في الأرض ونرى فرعون وهامان وجنودهما منهم ما كانوا يحذرون 
7-	مخبرا عن نبيه موسى عليه السلام يا قوم ادخلوا الأرض المقدسة التي كتب الله لكم ولا ترتدوا على أدباركم فتنقلبوا 
8-	 يا قوم لكم الملك اليوم ظاهرين في الأرض 
9-	وتمت كلمة ربك الحسنى على بني إسرائيل بما صبروا ودمرنا ما كان يصنع فرعون وقومه وما كانوا يعرشون 
10-	 أتذر موسى وقومه ليفسدوا في الأرض ويذرك وآلهتك يعني أرض مصر 
11-	اجعلني على خزائن الأرض إني حفيظ عليم 
12-	 وكذلك مكنا ليوسف في الأرض يتبوأ منها حيث يشاء نصيب برحمتنا من نشاء 
13-	ربنا إنك آتيت فرعون وملأه زينة وأموالا في الحياة الدنيا 
14-	عسى ربكم أن يهلك عدوكم ويستخلفكم في الأرض 
15-	أو أن يظهر في الأرض الفساد 
16-	وجاء رجل من أقصى المدينة يسعى 
17-	إن فرعون علا في الأرض وجعل أهلها 
18-	 فلن أبرح الأرض 
19-	إن تريد إلا أن تكون جبارا في الارض
ما سبق هو ما جاء عن مصر فى القرآن الكريم ولنرى الأن أراء الباحثين فى أصل كلمة مصر أم الحضارات  طوال سبعة آلاف سنة من عمر الزمن وأن كنت أختلف معهم فى مسألة الحدود الجغرافية الحالية فقديماً كانت حدود مصر تمتد حتى الحبشة كما كانت تشمل الشام وفى التاريخ القريب فقدنا أم الرشراش وضمها العدو الصهيونى لحدود دولته وسماها إيلات :

والأن لنتكلم عن اسم مصر ؟ 

1-  قال العرب أن هذه المنطقة سميت باسم مصر قبل الطوفان " طوفان نوح " عندما نزلها نقراوس بن مصرا يم بن مركابيل بن روابيل بن غرياب بن آدم عليه السلام . 

وقد أسماها نقراوس علي اسم أبيه "مصرا يم" تكريما له وتعبيرا عن تقديره وحبه له
2-  يري آخرون أنها سميت بهذا الاسم نسبة إلي مصر بن بنصر بن حام بن نوح الذي نزلها بعد الطوفان . 

3- عرفت مصر في العهد الفرعوني بأسماء منها " كيمبيت " وتعني الأرض السوداء وتمييزا لها عن الأراضي الصحراوية الصفراء والجبلية الحمراء و" ثيميرا " أو " ثامير " وتعني أيضا الأرض السمراء الخصبة. 

4- من الأسماء التي أطلقت علي مصر وعلي مدينة ممفيس "هيكوبتاح" أو كوبتاح أي قصر أو منزل أو أرض الإله بتاح ومن هذه الكلمة اشتق اليونانيون Aigyptus ومنها اشتق اسم مصر الحاليEgypt .

 5- كلمة مصر لغة تعني البلاد التي علي الحدود ، البلاد الوفيرة الخيرات وتعني الحضر .. لقد سميت مصر لأنها كل ذلك بل والأكثر من ذلك أنها البلد والأرض التي جاء ذكرها في القرآن الكريم . 
6-  سميت مصر ببلد الماء لوجود  نهر النيل الذي يخترقها من اعالى جبال الحبشة الى البحر المتوسط.
7-  لقد اطلق على مصر في العصور البيزنطية اسم اقباط Egypt و هذه التسمية التي يستعملها الغرب في تسمية مصر
8- أسم القبط جاء من تحريف كلمة قبض التى  اطلقها البيزنطيون على اهل مصر المسيحيين في ذلك العهد بسبب تمسكهم بدينهم ، حيث لم يستطع الحكم البيزنطي ان يغير من عقيدة اهل مصر المسيحيين ، فاطلقوا عليهم اسما من صيغة عربية ( قبض على دينه ) ، و حرفت الى قبط و اقباط لاحقا .و قد انتقل الى الجزيرة العربية في العصر الاسلامي بالصيغة عينها – قبط – و منها ماريا القبطية . و لا بد لنا من التوضيح ان صيغة قبط ، قد استعملها اهل الغرب بشكل عام منذ بداية تكون لغاتهم في صياغة الفعل قبط ، قبض capt ، لذلك كانت تسمية البيزنطيين لاهل مصر اقباض – اقباض من صيغة عربية قديمة دخلت في تركيب لغات اوروبة منذ القدم
9 – لنرى الأن ما قاله المقريزى فى أصل أسم مصر
ويُقال‏:‏ كان اسمها في الدهر الاوّل قبل الطوفان جزلة ثم سميت مصر وقد اختلف اهل العلم في المعنى الذي من اجله سُميت هذه الارض بمصر فقال قوم‏:‏ سميت بمصر ابن مركابيل بن دوابيل بن عرياب بن ادم وهو مصر الاوّل‏.‏ 
وقيل‏:‏ بل سُميت بمصر الثاني وهو مصرام بن يعراوش الجبار بن مصريم الاوّل وبه سُمي مصر بن بنصر بن حام بعد الطوفان وقيل‏:‏ بل سُميت بمصر الثالث وهو مصر بن بنصر بن حام بن نوح وهو اسم اعجميّ لا ينصرف‏.‏ 
وقال اخرون‏:‏ هي اسم عربيّ مشتق فامّا من ذهب الى انَّ مصر اسم اعجميّ فانه استدل بما رواه اهل العلم بالاخبار من نزول مصر بن بنصر بهذه الارض وقسمها بين اولاده فعرفت به‏.‏ 
وذكر الحسن بن احمد الهمداني‏:‏ انَّ مصر بن حام وهو مصريم وقيل‏:‏ انَّ بنصر بن هرمس بن هردوس جدّ الاسكندر قال‏:‏ ونكح لوما بن حام بنت شاويل بن يافث بن نوح فولدت له بوقير وقبط ابا القبط قبط مصر ومن ههنا ان مصر بن حام وانما هو مصر بن هرمس بن هردش بن بيطون بن روي بن ليطي بن يونان وبه سميت مصر فهي مقدونية‏.‏ 
وذكر ابو الحسن المسعوديّ في كتاب اخبار الزمان‏:‏ انّ بني ادم لما تحاسدوا وبغى عليهم بنو اقابيل بن ادم ركب نقراوس الجبار ابن مصريم ابن مركابيل بن دوابيل بن عرياب بن ادم عليه السلام في نيف وسبعين راكبًا من بني عرياب جبابرة كلهم يطلبون موضعًا من الارض يقطنون فيه فرارًا من بني ابيهم فلم يزالوا يمشون حتى وصلوا الى النيل فاطالوا المشي عليه فلما راوا سعة البلد فيه وحسنه اعجبهم وقالوا‏:‏ هذه بلد زرع وعمارة فاقطنوا فيه واستوطنوا وبنوا فيه الابنية المحكمة والصنائع العجيبة‏.‏ 
وبنى نقراوس مصر وسماها باسم ابيه مصريم وكان نقراوص جبارًا له قوّة وكان مع ذلك عالمًا وله ائتمر الجنّ في هلاك بني ابيه ولم يزل مطاعًا وقد كان وقع اليه من العلوم التي كان زواميل علمها لادم عليه السلام ما قهر به الجبابرة الذين كانوا قبله وملوكهم ثم امر حين ملك ببناء مدينة في موضع خيمته فقطعوا له الصخور من الجبال واثاروا معادن الرصاص وبنوا مدينة سماها‏:‏ امسوس واقاموا فيها اعلامًا طول كل لم منها‏:‏ مائة ذراع وزرعوا وعمروا الارض ثم امرهم ببناء المدائن والقرى واسكن كل ناحية من الارض من راى ثم حفروا النيل حتى اجروا ماءه اليهم ولم يكن قبل ذلك معتدل الجري انما كان ينبطح ويتفرّق في الارض حتى يتوجه الى النوبة فهندسوه وساقوا منه انهارًا الى مواضع كثيرة من مدنهم التي بنوها وساقوا منه نهرًا الى مدينتهم امسوس يجري في وسطها ثم سميت مصر بعد الطوفان بمصر بن بنصر بن حام بن نوح وذلك ان قليمون الكاهن خرج من مصر ولحق بنوح عليه السلام وامن به هو واهله وولده وتلامذته وركب معه في السفينة وزوّج ابنته من بنصر بن حام بن نوح فلما خرج نوح من السفينة وقسم الارض بين اولاده وكانت ابنة قليمون قد ولدت لبنصر ولد اسماه مصرايم فقال قليمون لنوح‏:‏ ابعث معي يا نبيّ اللّه ابني حتى امضي به بلدي واظهره على كنوزي واوقفه على علومه ورموزه فانفذه معه في جماعة من اهل بيته وكان غلامًا مرفهًا فلما قرب من مصر بنى له عريشًا من اغصان الشجر وستره بحشيش الارض ثم بنى له بعد ذلك في هذا الموضع مدينة وسماها‏:‏ درسان اي باب الجنة فزرعوا وغرسوا الاشجار والاجنة من درسان الى البحر فصارت هناك زروع واجنة وعمارة وكان الذي مع مصرايم جبابرة فقطعوا الصخور وبنوا المعالم والمصانع واقاموا في ارغد عيش ويقال‏:‏ ان اهل مصر اقاموا عليهم مصرايم بن بنصر ملكًا في ايام تالغ بن عابر بن شامخ بن ارفخشد بن سام بن نوح فَمَلَكَ مصر وهي مدينة منيعة على النيل وسماها باسمه ويقال‏:‏ ان مصرايم غرس الاشجار بيده وكانت ثمارها عظيمة بحيث يشق الاترجة نصفين فيحمل على البعير نصفها وكان القثاء في طول اربعة عشر شبرًا ويقال‏:‏ انه اوّل من صنع السفن بالنيل وانَّ اوّل سفينة كانت ثلثمائة ذراع طولًا في عرض مائة ذراع‏.‏ 
ويقال‏:‏ ان مِصْرايم نكح امراة من بني الكهنة فولدت له ولدًا فسماه قبطيم ونكح قبطيم بعد سبعين سنة من عمره امراة ولدت له اربعة نفر‏:‏ قبطيم واشمون واتريب وصا فكثروا وعمروا الارض وبورك لهم فيها وقيل‏:‏ انه كان عدد من وصل معهم ثلاثين رجلًا فبنوا مدينة سموها نافة ومعنى نافة ثلاثون بلغتهم وهي منف وكشف اصحاب قليمون الكاهن عن كنوز مصر وعلومهم واثاروا المعادن وعلموهم علم الطلسمات ووضعوا لهم علم الصنعة وبنوا على غير البحر مُدنًا منها رقودة مكان الاسكندرية ولما حضر مصرايم الوفاة عهد الى ابنه قبطيم وكان قد قسم ارض مصر بين بنيه فجعل لقبطيم من قفط الى اسوان ولاشمون من اشمون الى منف ولاتريب الحوف كله ولصا من ناحية صا البحرية الى قرب برقة وقال لاخيه‏:‏ فارق لك من برقة الى الغرب فهو صاحب افريقية ووالد الافارقة وامر كل واحد من بنيه ان يبني لنفسه مدينة في موضعه وامرهم عند موته ان يحفروا له في الارض سربًا وان يفرشوه بالمرمر الابيض ويجعلوا فيه جسده ويدفنوا معه جميع ما في خزائنه من الذهب والجوهر ويزبروا عليه اسماء الله تعالى المانعة من اخذه فحفروا له سربًا طوله مائة وخمسون ذراعًا وجعلوا في وسطه مجلسًا مصفحًا بصفائح الذهب وجعلوا اربعة ابواب على كل باب منها تمثال من ذهب عليه تاج مرصع بالجوهر وهو جالس على كرسيّ من ذهب قوائمه من زبرجد وزبروا في صدر كل تمثال ايات مانعة وجعلوا جسده في جمد مرمر مصفح بالذهب وزبروا على مجلسه مات مصرايم بن بنصر بن حام بن نوح بعد سبعمائة عام مضت من ايام الطوفان ولم يعبد الاصنام اذ لا هرم ولا سقام ولا حزن ولا اهتمام وحصنه باسماء اللّه العظام ولا يصل اليه الا ملك ولدته سبعة ملوك تدلن بدين الملك الديان ويؤمن بالمبعوث بالفرقان الداعي الى الايمان اخر الزمان وجعلوا معه في ذلك المجلس‏:‏ الف قطعة من الزبرجد المخروط والف تمثال من الجوهر النفيس والف برنية مملوءة من الدرّ الفاخر والصنعة الالاهية والعقاقر والطلسمات العجيبة وسبائك الذهب وسقفوا ذلك بالصخور وهالوا فوقها الرمال بين جبلين وولي ابنه قبطيم الملك ‏.‏ 
وقال الجاحظ في كتاب مدح مصر‏:‏ انما سُميت مصر بمصر لمصير الناس اليها واجتماعهم بها‏.‏ 
كما سُمي مصير الجوف مصيرًا ومصرانًا لمصير الطعام اليه قال‏:‏ وجمع المصر من البلدان امصار وجمع مصير الطعام مِصران وليس لمصر هذه جمع لانها واحدة قال‏:‏ وقال الاخطل‏:‏ هممتُ بالاسلام ثم توقفت عنه قيل‏:‏ ولمَ ذلك قال‏:‏ اتيت امراة لي وانا جائع فقلت‏:‏ اطعميني شيئًا فقالت‏:‏ يا جارية ضعي لابي مالك مصيرًا في النار ففعلت فاستعجلتها بالطعام فقالت‏:‏ يا جارية اين مصير ابي مالك‏.‏ 
قالت‏:‏ في النار قال‏:‏ فتطيرت وهممت بان اسلم فتوقفت‏.‏ 
وقال الجوهريّ في كتاب الصحاح‏:‏ مصر هي المدينة المعروفة تُذكر وتُؤنث عن ابن السراج والمِصران الكوفة والبصرة وقال ابن خالويه‏:‏ في كتاب ليس ليس احد‏:‏ فَسِّرْ لنا لم سُميت مصر مقدونية قديمًا الا في اللسان العبرانيّ قال‏:‏ مقدونية مغيث وانما سُميت مصر لما سكنها بنصر بن حام وتزعم الروم ان بلاد مقدونية جميعًا وقف على الكنيسة العظمى التي بالقسطنطينية ويسمون بلاد مقدونية الاوصفية وهي عندهم الاسكندرية وما يضاف اليها وهي مصر كلها باسرها الا الصعيد الاعلى ويقال لمصر‏:‏ ام خنور وتفسيره النعمة والمصر الفرق بين الشيئين‏.‏ 
قال الشاعر يصف اللّه تعالى‏:‏ وجاعل الشمس مصرًا لا خفاء به بين النهار وبين الليل قد فصلا هذا البيت قائله عديّ بن زيد العباديّ ويُروى لامية بن الصلت الثقفيّ وهو من ابيات اوّلها‏:‏ اسمع حديثًا كما يومًا تحدّثه عن ظهر غيب اذا ما سائل سالا كيف بدا ثم ربى اللّه نعمته فيها وعلمنا اياته الا ولا كانت رياح وسيل ذو كرانية وظلمة لم تدع فتقًا ولا خللا فامر الظلمة السوداء فانكشفت وعزل الماء عما كان قد شغلا وبسط الارض بسطًا ثم قدّرها تحت السَّماء سواميل وما نقلا وجاعل الشمس مصرًا لا خفاء به بين النهار وبين الليل قد فصلا قضى لستة ايام خليقته وكان اخر شيء صوّر الرجلا فاخذ اللّه من طين فصوّره لما راى انه قد تم واعتدلا دعاه ادم صوتًا فاستجاب له فنفخ الروح في الجسم الذي جبلا ثمة اورثه الفردوس يسكنها وزوجه ضلعة من جنبه جعلا لم ينهه ربه عن غير واحدة من شجر طيب ان شم او اكلا وكانت الحية الرقشاء اذ خلقت كما ترى ناقة في الخلق او جملا فلامها اللّه اذ اطغت خليفته طول الليالي ولم يجعل لها اكلا تمشي على بطنها في الارض ما عمرت والترب تاكله حزنًا وان سهلا وقال الحافظ ابو الخطاب مجد الدين عمر بن دحية‏:‏ ومصر اخصب بلاد اللّه وسماها اللّه بمصر وهي هذه دون غيرها باجماع القرّاء على ترك صرفها وهي اسم لا ينصرف في معرفة لانه اسم مُذكر سُميت به هذه المدينة واجتمع فيه التانيث والتعريف فمنعاه الصرف وهي عندنا مشتقة من مصرت الشاة اذا اخذت من ضرعها اللبن فسميت‏:‏ مصر لكثرة ما فيها من الخير مما ليس في غيرها فلا يخلو ساكنها من خير يدرّ عليه منها كالشاة التي ينتفع بلبنها وصوفها وولادتها‏.‏ 
وقال ابن الاعرابيّ‏:‏ المصر الوعاء ويقال للمعا المصير وجمعه مصران ومصارين وكذلك هي خزائن الارض‏.‏ 
قال ابو بصرة الغفاريّ من اصحاب رسول اللّه صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ مصر خزائن الارض كلها الا ترى الى قول يوسف عليه السلام‏:‏ ‏"‏ اجعلني على خزائن الارض اني حفيظ عليم ‏"‏ يوسف 55 فاغاث اللّه بمصر يومئذٍ وخزائنها كل حاضر وباد ذكره الحوفيّ في تفسيره‏.‏ 
وقال البكري‏:‏ امّ خنور بفتح اوّله وتشديد ثانيه وبالراء المهملة اسم لمصر وقال ارطاة بن شهبة‏:‏ يال ذبيان ذودوا عن دمائكم ولا تكونوا كقوم ام خنور‏.‏ 
يقول‏:‏ لا تكونوا اذلاء ينالكم من اراد يجب التامل في هذه الجملة وهي ام خنور‏.‏ 
قال كراع‏:‏ ام خنور‏:‏ النعمة ولذلك سميت مصر ام خنور لكثرة خيرها‏.‏ 
وقال عليّ بن حمزة‏:‏ سميت ام خنور لانها يُساق اليها القصار الاعمار ويقال للضبع‏:‏ خنور وخنوز بالراء والزاي وقال ابن قتيبة في غرائب الحديث‏:‏ ومصر الحدّ واهل هجر يكتبون في شروطهم اشترى فلانٌ الدار بمصورها كلها اي بحدودها وقال عديّ بن زيد‏:‏ وجاعل الشمس مصرًا لا خفاء به بين النهار وبين الليل قد فصلا اي حدًا‏.‏ 




الفرق بين مصر ومصرا 
فرق بين مصر الممنوعة من الصرف ومصرا المصروفة في الاستعمال القراني ولانه لا ترادف في القران فهما لم ياتيا على معنى واحد.
وردت كلمة مصر الممنوعة من الصرف اربع مرات في القران الكريم حسب ما ياتي:

1-  في قصة شراء يوسف عليه السلام من قبل العزيز " وقال الذي اشتراه من مصر لامراته اكرمي مثواه"
2- وفي قصة يوسف كذلك عندما حضر ابويه واخوانه بعد ان صار عزيز مصر قال" فلما دخلوا على يوسف اوى اليه ابويه وقال ادخلوا مصر ان شاء الله امنين"
3- لما اشتدت المعركة بين موسى وفرعون استنفر فرعون قومه وامتن عليهم بملك مصر " ونادى فرعون في قومه قال يا قوم اليس لي ملك مصر وهذه الانهار تجري من تحتي افلا تبصرون
4 -كذا في قصة موسى بعدما امن السحرة بموسى عليه السلام وهددهم فرعون وفي السياق وردت " واوحينا الى موسى واخيه ان تبوءا لقومكما بمصر بيوتا واجعلوا بيوتكم قبلة"
والمراد بكلمة مصر في هذه المواضع الاربعة مصرنا العزيزة  
اما كلمة مصرا المصروفة فقد وردت في القران مرة واحدة 
في سورة البقرة في قصة موسى عليه السلام عندما نجى الله بني اسرائيل فقال لهم " اهبطوا مصرا فان لكم ما سالتم" ، ولذلك نوِّن لأنه منكَّرٌ( تنوين التنكير )
وهي هنا بمعنى اي قطر من الأقطار أو مصر من القطر كما وردت في المفردات للراغب الاصفهاني.
وعليه فان كلمة مصر الممنوعة من الصرف تعني البلد المعروف العربي والمصروفة تعني اي قطر 
قال القضاعي‏:‏ وكان بنصر بن حام قد كبر وضعف فساقه ولده مصر وجميع إخوته إلى مصر فنزلوها وبذلك سميت مصر وهو اسم لا ينصرف في المعرفة لأنه اسم مذكر سُميت به هذه المدينة فاجتمع فيها التأنيث والتعريف فمعناها الصرف ثم قيل‏:‏ لكل مدينة عظيمة يطرقها السفار‏:‏ مصر فإذا أريد مصر من الأمصار صُرف لزوال إحدى العلتين وهي التعريف وأما قوله تعالى إخبارًا عن موسى عليه السلام‏:‏ ‏"‏ اهبطوا مصرًا فأنّ لكم ما سألتم ‏"‏ البقرة 61 فإنه مصروف في قراءة سائر القراء وفي قراءة الحسن والأعمش‏:‏ غير مصروف فمن صرفها فله وجهان‏:‏ أحدهما‏:‏ أنه أراد هبوط مصرًا من الأمصار لأنهم كانوا يومئذ في التيه والآخر‏:‏ أنه أراد مصر هذه بعينها وصرفها لأنه جعل مصرًا اسمًا للبلد وهو اسم مذكر سُمي به مذكّر فلم يمنعه الصرف وأما من لم يصرفه فإنه أراد بمصر هذه المدينة وكذلك قوله تعالى إخبارًا عن يوسف عليه السلام‏:‏ أدخلوا مصر إن شاء الله آمنين ‏"‏ يوسف 99 وقول فرعون‏:‏ ‏"‏ أليس لي ملك مصر ‏"‏ الزخرف 51 إنما يُراد به مصر هذه فأما المصر في كلام العرب فهو الحدّ بين الأرضين ويقال‏:‏ أن أهل هجر يقولون‏:‏ اشتريت الدار بمصورها أي بحدودها‏.‏ " قال تعالى‏:‏ ‏"‏ اهبطوا مصر فإن لكم ما سألتم ‏"‏ البقرة 61‏.‏ قال أبو محمد عبد الحق بن عطية في تفسيره‏:‏ وجمهور الناس يقرؤون مصرًا بالتنوين وهو خط المصاحف إلا ما حكي عن بعض مصاحف عثمان رضي اللّه عنه وقال مجاهد وغيره‏:‏ من صرفها أراد مصرًا من الأمصار غير معين واستدلوا بما اقتضاه القرآن من أمرهم بدخول القرية وبما تظاهرت به الرواية أنهم سكنوا الشام بعد التيه وقالت طائفة ممن صرفها‏:‏ أراد مصر فرعون بعينها واستدلوا بما في القرآن أن اللّه تعالى أورث بني إسرائيل ديار فرعون وآثاره وأجازوا صرفها‏.‏ 



جاء ذكر مصر فى كتاب الله عز وجل صريح اللفظ فى خمسة مواضع وإن أختلفت الأراء فى المقصود بمصر هل هى مصر أمنا ووطننا أم هى مصر من الأمصار فقد جاء فى قوله تعالى :

1-	وَإِذْ قُلْتُمْ يَا مُوسَى لَن نَّصْبِرَ عَلَىَ طَعَامٍ وَاحِدٍ فَادْعُ لَنَا رَبَّكَ يُخْرِجْ لَنَا مِمَّا تُنبِتُ الأَرْضُ مِن بَقْلِهَا وَقِثَّآئِهَا وَفُومِهَا وَعَدَسِهَا وَبَصَلِهَا قَالَ أَتَسْتَبْدِلُونَ الَّذِي هُوَ أَدْنَى بِالَّذِي هُوَ خَيْرٌ اهْبِطُواْ مِصْراً فَإِنَّ لَكُم مَّا سَأَلْتُمْ وَضُرِبَتْ عَلَيْهِمُ الذِّلَّةُ وَالْمَسْكَنَةُ وَبَآؤُوْاْ بِغَضَبٍ مِّنَ اللَّهِ ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ كَانُواْ يَكْفُرُونَ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ وَيَقْتُلُونَ النَّبِيِّينَ بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ ذَلِكَ بِمَا عَصَواْ وَّكَانُواْ يَعْتَدُونَ )البقرة )

2- وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى مُوسَى وَأَخِيهِ أَن تَبَوَّءَا لِقَوْمِكُمَا بِمِصْرَ بُيُوتًا وَاجْعَلُواْ بُيُوتَكُمْ قِبْلَةً وَأَقِيمُواْ الصَّلاَةَ وَبَشِّرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ )يونس )

3- وَقَالَ الَّذِي اشْتَرَاهُ مِن مِّصْرَ لاِمْرَأَتِهِ أَكْرِمِي مَثْوَاهُ عَسَى أَن يَنفَعَنَا أَوْ نَتَّخِذَهُ وَلَدًا وَكَذَلِكَ مَكَّنِّا لِيُوسُفَ فِي الأَرْضِ وَلِنُعَلِّمَهُ مِن تَأْوِيلِ الأَحَادِيثِ وَاللّهُ غَالِبٌ عَلَى أَمْرِهِ وَلَـكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ )يوسف )
4-  فَلَمَّا دَخَلُواْ عَلَى يُوسُفَ آوَى إِلَيْهِ أَبَوَيْهِ وَقَالَ ادْخُلُواْ مِصْرَ إِن شَاء اللّهُ آمِنِينَ )يوسف )
وقوله تعالي في سورة الزخرف(
5- ونادى فرعون في قومه قال يا قوم اليس لي ملك مصر وهذه الانهار تجري من تحتي افلا تبصرون) الزخرف )
كما ورد أسم مصر بالإشارة الدالة عليها بالقرائن تسعة عشر مرة فقد جاء فى قوله تعالى:
1-	وجل ولقد بوأنا بني إسرائيل مبوأ صدق
2-	وآويناهما إلى ربوة ذات قرار ومعين ( قال ابن عباس وسعيد بن المسيب ووهب بن منبه وغيرهم هي مصر(
3-	فأخرجناهم من جنات وعيون وكنوز ومقام كريم 
4-	وأورثنا القوم الذين كانوا يستضعفون مشارق الأرض ومغاربها التي باركنا فيها يعني مصر 
5-	كم تركوا من جنات وعيون وزروع ومقام كريم ونعمة كانوا فيها فاكهين كذلك وأورثناها قوما 
6-	ونريد أن نمن على الذين استضعفوا في الأرض ونجعلهم أئمة ونجعلهم الوارثين ونمكن لهم في الأرض ونرى فرعون وهامان وجنودهما منهم ما كانوا يحذرون 
7-	مخبرا عن نبيه موسى عليه السلام يا قوم ادخلوا الأرض المقدسة التي كتب الله لكم ولا ترتدوا على أدباركم فتنقلبوا 
8-	 يا قوم لكم الملك اليوم ظاهرين في الأرض 
9-	وتمت كلمة ربك الحسنى على بني إسرائيل بما صبروا ودمرنا ما كان يصنع فرعون وقومه وما كانوا يعرشون 
10-	 أتذر موسى وقومه ليفسدوا في الأرض ويذرك وآلهتك يعني أرض مصر 
11-	اجعلني على خزائن الأرض إني حفيظ عليم 
12-	 وكذلك مكنا ليوسف في الأرض يتبوأ منها حيث يشاء نصيب برحمتنا من نشاء 
13-	ربنا إنك آتيت فرعون وملأه زينة وأموالا في الحياة الدنيا 
14-	عسى ربكم أن يهلك عدوكم ويستخلفكم في الأرض 
15-	أو أن يظهر في الأرض الفساد 
16-	وجاء رجل من أقصى المدينة يسعى 
17-	إن فرعون علا في الأرض وجعل أهلها 
18-	 فلن أبرح الأرض 
19-	إن تريد إلا أن تكون جبارا في الارض
ما سبق هو ما جاء عن مصر فى القرآن الكريم ولنرى الأن أراء الباحثين فى أصل كلمة مصر أم الحضارات  طوال سبعة آلاف سنة من عمر الزمن وأن كنت أختلف معهم فى مسألة الحدود الجغرافية الحالية فقديماً كانت حدود مصر تمتد حتى الحبشة كما كانت تشمل الشام وفى التاريخ القريب فقدنا أم الرشراش وضمها العدو الصهيونى لحدود دولته وسماها إيلات :

والأن لنتكلم عن اسم مصر ؟ 

1-  قال العرب أن هذه المنطقة سميت باسم مصر قبل الطوفان " طوفان نوح " عندما نزلها نقراوس بن مصرا يم بن مركابيل بن روابيل بن غرياب بن آدم عليه السلام . 

وقد أسماها نقراوس علي اسم أبيه "مصرا يم" تكريما له وتعبيرا عن تقديره وحبه له
2-  يري آخرون أنها سميت بهذا الاسم نسبة إلي مصر بن بنصر بن حام بن نوح الذي نزلها بعد الطوفان . 

3- عرفت مصر في العهد الفرعوني بأسماء منها " كيمبيت " وتعني الأرض السوداء وتمييزا لها عن الأراضي الصحراوية الصفراء والجبلية الحمراء و" ثيميرا " أو " ثامير " وتعني أيضا الأرض السمراء الخصبة. 

4- من الأسماء التي أطلقت علي مصر وعلي مدينة ممفيس "هيكوبتاح" أو كوبتاح أي قصر أو منزل أو أرض الإله بتاح ومن هذه الكلمة اشتق اليونانيون Aigyptus ومنها اشتق اسم مصر الحاليEgypt .

 5- كلمة مصر لغة تعني البلاد التي علي الحدود ، البلاد الوفيرة الخيرات وتعني الحضر .. لقد سميت مصر لأنها كل ذلك بل والأكثر من ذلك أنها البلد والأرض التي جاء ذكرها في القرآن الكريم . 
6-  سميت مصر ببلد الماء لوجود  نهر النيل الذي يخترقها من اعالى جبال الحبشة الى البحر المتوسط.
7-  لقد اطلق على مصر في العصور البيزنطية اسم اقباط Egypt و هذه التسمية التي يستعملها الغرب في تسمية مصر
8- أسم القبط جاء من تحريف كلمة قبض التى  اطلقها البيزنطيون على اهل مصر المسيحيين في ذلك العهد بسبب تمسكهم بدينهم ، حيث لم يستطع الحكم البيزنطي ان يغير من عقيدة اهل مصر المسيحيين ، فاطلقوا عليهم اسما من صيغة عربية ( قبض على دينه ) ، و حرفت الى قبط و اقباط لاحقا .و قد انتقل الى الجزيرة العربية في العصر الاسلامي بالصيغة عينها – قبط – و منها ماريا القبطية . و لا بد لنا من التوضيح ان صيغة قبط ، قد استعملها اهل الغرب بشكل عام منذ بداية تكون لغاتهم في صياغة الفعل قبط ، قبض capt ، لذلك كانت تسمية البيزنطيين لاهل مصر اقباض – اقباض من صيغة عربية قديمة دخلت في تركيب لغات اوروبة منذ القدم
9 – لنرى الأن ما قاله المقريزى فى أصل أسم مصر
ويُقال‏:‏ كان اسمها في الدهر الاوّل قبل الطوفان جزلة ثم سميت مصر وقد اختلف اهل العلم في المعنى الذي من اجله سُميت هذه الارض بمصر فقال قوم‏:‏ سميت بمصر ابن مركابيل بن دوابيل بن عرياب بن ادم وهو مصر الاوّل‏.‏ 
وقيل‏:‏ بل سُميت بمصر الثاني وهو مصرام بن يعراوش الجبار بن مصريم الاوّل وبه سُمي مصر بن بنصر بن حام بعد الطوفان وقيل‏:‏ بل سُميت بمصر الثالث وهو مصر بن بنصر بن حام بن نوح وهو اسم اعجميّ لا ينصرف‏.‏ 
وقال اخرون‏:‏ هي اسم عربيّ مشتق فامّا من ذهب الى انَّ مصر اسم اعجميّ فانه استدل بما رواه اهل العلم بالاخبار من نزول مصر بن بنصر بهذه الارض وقسمها بين اولاده فعرفت به‏.‏ 
وذكر الحسن بن احمد الهمداني‏:‏ انَّ مصر بن حام وهو مصريم وقيل‏:‏ انَّ بنصر بن هرمس بن هردوس جدّ الاسكندر قال‏:‏ ونكح لوما بن حام بنت شاويل بن يافث بن نوح فولدت له بوقير وقبط ابا القبط قبط مصر ومن ههنا ان مصر بن حام وانما هو مصر بن هرمس بن هردش بن بيطون بن روي بن ليطي بن يونان وبه سميت مصر فهي مقدونية‏.‏ 
وذكر ابو الحسن المسعوديّ في كتاب اخبار الزمان‏:‏ انّ بني ادم لما تحاسدوا وبغى عليهم بنو اقابيل بن ادم ركب نقراوس الجبار ابن مصريم ابن مركابيل بن دوابيل بن عرياب بن ادم عليه السلام في نيف وسبعين راكبًا من بني عرياب جبابرة كلهم يطلبون موضعًا من الارض يقطنون فيه فرارًا من بني ابيهم فلم يزالوا يمشون حتى وصلوا الى النيل فاطالوا المشي عليه فلما راوا سعة البلد فيه وحسنه اعجبهم وقالوا‏:‏ هذه بلد زرع وعمارة فاقطنوا فيه واستوطنوا وبنوا فيه الابنية المحكمة والصنائع العجيبة‏.‏ 
وبنى نقراوس مصر وسماها باسم ابيه مصريم وكان نقراوص جبارًا له قوّة وكان مع ذلك عالمًا وله ائتمر الجنّ في هلاك بني ابيه ولم يزل مطاعًا وقد كان وقع اليه من العلوم التي كان زواميل علمها لادم عليه السلام ما قهر به الجبابرة الذين كانوا قبله وملوكهم ثم امر حين ملك ببناء مدينة في موضع خيمته فقطعوا له الصخور من الجبال واثاروا معادن الرصاص وبنوا مدينة سماها‏:‏ امسوس واقاموا فيها اعلامًا طول كل لم منها‏:‏ مائة ذراع وزرعوا وعمروا الارض ثم امرهم ببناء المدائن والقرى واسكن كل ناحية من الارض من راى ثم حفروا النيل حتى اجروا ماءه اليهم ولم يكن قبل ذلك معتدل الجري انما كان ينبطح ويتفرّق في الارض حتى يتوجه الى النوبة فهندسوه وساقوا منه انهارًا الى مواضع كثيرة من مدنهم التي بنوها وساقوا منه نهرًا الى مدينتهم امسوس يجري في وسطها ثم سميت مصر بعد الطوفان بمصر بن بنصر بن حام بن نوح وذلك ان قليمون الكاهن خرج من مصر ولحق بنوح عليه السلام وامن به هو واهله وولده وتلامذته وركب معه في السفينة وزوّج ابنته من بنصر بن حام بن نوح فلما خرج نوح من السفينة وقسم الارض بين اولاده وكانت ابنة قليمون قد ولدت لبنصر ولد اسماه مصرايم فقال قليمون لنوح‏:‏ ابعث معي يا نبيّ اللّه ابني حتى امضي به بلدي واظهره على كنوزي واوقفه على علومه ورموزه فانفذه معه في جماعة من اهل بيته وكان غلامًا مرفهًا فلما قرب من مصر بنى له عريشًا من اغصان الشجر وستره بحشيش الارض ثم بنى له بعد ذلك في هذا الموضع مدينة وسماها‏:‏ درسان اي باب الجنة فزرعوا وغرسوا الاشجار والاجنة من درسان الى البحر فصارت هناك زروع واجنة وعمارة وكان الذي مع مصرايم جبابرة فقطعوا الصخور وبنوا المعالم والمصانع واقاموا في ارغد عيش ويقال‏:‏ ان اهل مصر اقاموا عليهم مصرايم بن بنصر ملكًا في ايام تالغ بن عابر بن شامخ بن ارفخشد بن سام بن نوح فَمَلَكَ مصر وهي مدينة منيعة على النيل وسماها باسمه ويقال‏:‏ ان مصرايم غرس الاشجار بيده وكانت ثمارها عظيمة بحيث يشق الاترجة نصفين فيحمل على البعير نصفها وكان القثاء في طول اربعة عشر شبرًا ويقال‏:‏ انه اوّل من صنع السفن بالنيل وانَّ اوّل سفينة كانت ثلثمائة ذراع طولًا في عرض مائة ذراع‏.‏ 
ويقال‏:‏ ان مِصْرايم نكح امراة من بني الكهنة فولدت له ولدًا فسماه قبطيم ونكح قبطيم بعد سبعين سنة من عمره امراة ولدت له اربعة نفر‏:‏ قبطيم واشمون واتريب وصا فكثروا وعمروا الارض وبورك لهم فيها وقيل‏:‏ انه كان عدد من وصل معهم ثلاثين رجلًا فبنوا مدينة سموها نافة ومعنى نافة ثلاثون بلغتهم وهي منف وكشف اصحاب قليمون الكاهن عن كنوز مصر وعلومهم واثاروا المعادن وعلموهم علم الطلسمات ووضعوا لهم علم الصنعة وبنوا على غير البحر مُدنًا منها رقودة مكان الاسكندرية ولما حضر مصرايم الوفاة عهد الى ابنه قبطيم وكان قد قسم ارض مصر بين بنيه فجعل لقبطيم من قفط الى اسوان ولاشمون من اشمون الى منف ولاتريب الحوف كله ولصا من ناحية صا البحرية الى قرب برقة وقال لاخيه‏:‏ فارق لك من برقة الى الغرب فهو صاحب افريقية ووالد الافارقة وامر كل واحد من بنيه ان يبني لنفسه مدينة في موضعه وامرهم عند موته ان يحفروا له في الارض سربًا وان يفرشوه بالمرمر الابيض ويجعلوا فيه جسده ويدفنوا معه جميع ما في خزائنه من الذهب والجوهر ويزبروا عليه اسماء الله تعالى المانعة من اخذه فحفروا له سربًا طوله مائة وخمسون ذراعًا وجعلوا في وسطه مجلسًا مصفحًا بصفائح الذهب وجعلوا اربعة ابواب على كل باب منها تمثال من ذهب عليه تاج مرصع بالجوهر وهو جالس على كرسيّ من ذهب قوائمه من زبرجد وزبروا في صدر كل تمثال ايات مانعة وجعلوا جسده في جمد مرمر مصفح بالذهب وزبروا على مجلسه مات مصرايم بن بنصر بن حام بن نوح بعد سبعمائة عام مضت من ايام الطوفان ولم يعبد الاصنام اذ لا هرم ولا سقام ولا حزن ولا اهتمام وحصنه باسماء اللّه العظام ولا يصل اليه الا ملك ولدته سبعة ملوك تدلن بدين الملك الديان ويؤمن بالمبعوث بالفرقان الداعي الى الايمان اخر الزمان وجعلوا معه في ذلك المجلس‏:‏ الف قطعة من الزبرجد المخروط والف تمثال من الجوهر النفيس والف برنية مملوءة من الدرّ الفاخر والصنعة الالاهية والعقاقر والطلسمات العجيبة وسبائك الذهب وسقفوا ذلك بالصخور وهالوا فوقها الرمال بين جبلين وولي ابنه قبطيم الملك ‏.‏ 
وقال الجاحظ في كتاب مدح مصر‏:‏ انما سُميت مصر بمصر لمصير الناس اليها واجتماعهم بها‏.‏ 
كما سُمي مصير الجوف مصيرًا ومصرانًا لمصير الطعام اليه قال‏:‏ وجمع المصر من البلدان امصار وجمع مصير الطعام مِصران وليس لمصر هذه جمع لانها واحدة قال‏:‏ وقال الاخطل‏:‏ هممتُ بالاسلام ثم توقفت عنه قيل‏:‏ ولمَ ذلك قال‏:‏ اتيت امراة لي وانا جائع فقلت‏:‏ اطعميني شيئًا فقالت‏:‏ يا جارية ضعي لابي مالك مصيرًا في النار ففعلت فاستعجلتها بالطعام فقالت‏:‏ يا جارية اين مصير ابي مالك‏.‏ 
قالت‏:‏ في النار قال‏:‏ فتطيرت وهممت بان اسلم فتوقفت‏.‏ 
وقال الجوهريّ في كتاب الصحاح‏:‏ مصر هي المدينة المعروفة تُذكر وتُؤنث عن ابن السراج والمِصران الكوفة والبصرة وقال ابن خالويه‏:‏ في كتاب ليس ليس احد‏:‏ فَسِّرْ لنا لم سُميت مصر مقدونية قديمًا الا في اللسان العبرانيّ قال‏:‏ مقدونية مغيث وانما سُميت مصر لما سكنها بنصر بن حام وتزعم الروم ان بلاد مقدونية جميعًا وقف على الكنيسة العظمى التي بالقسطنطينية ويسمون بلاد مقدونية الاوصفية وهي عندهم الاسكندرية وما يضاف اليها وهي مصر كلها باسرها الا الصعيد الاعلى ويقال لمصر‏:‏ ام خنور وتفسيره النعمة والمصر الفرق بين الشيئين‏.‏ 
قال الشاعر يصف اللّه تعالى‏:‏ وجاعل الشمس مصرًا لا خفاء به بين النهار وبين الليل قد فصلا هذا البيت قائله عديّ بن زيد العباديّ ويُروى لامية بن الصلت الثقفيّ وهو من ابيات اوّلها‏:‏ اسمع حديثًا كما يومًا تحدّثه عن ظهر غيب اذا ما سائل سالا كيف بدا ثم ربى اللّه نعمته فيها وعلمنا اياته الا ولا كانت رياح وسيل ذو كرانية وظلمة لم تدع فتقًا ولا خللا فامر الظلمة السوداء فانكشفت وعزل الماء عما كان قد شغلا وبسط الارض بسطًا ثم قدّرها تحت السَّماء سواميل وما نقلا وجاعل الشمس مصرًا لا خفاء به بين النهار وبين الليل قد فصلا قضى لستة ايام خليقته وكان اخر شيء صوّر الرجلا فاخذ اللّه من طين فصوّره لما راى انه قد تم واعتدلا دعاه ادم صوتًا فاستجاب له فنفخ الروح في الجسم الذي جبلا ثمة اورثه الفردوس يسكنها وزوجه ضلعة من جنبه جعلا لم ينهه ربه عن غير واحدة من شجر طيب ان شم او اكلا وكانت الحية الرقشاء اذ خلقت كما ترى ناقة في الخلق او جملا فلامها اللّه اذ اطغت خليفته طول الليالي ولم يجعل لها اكلا تمشي على بطنها في الارض ما عمرت والترب تاكله حزنًا وان سهلا وقال الحافظ ابو الخطاب مجد الدين عمر بن دحية‏:‏ ومصر اخصب بلاد اللّه وسماها اللّه بمصر وهي هذه دون غيرها باجماع القرّاء على ترك صرفها وهي اسم لا ينصرف في معرفة لانه اسم مُذكر سُميت به هذه المدينة واجتمع فيه التانيث والتعريف فمنعاه الصرف وهي عندنا مشتقة من مصرت الشاة اذا اخذت من ضرعها اللبن فسميت‏:‏ مصر لكثرة ما فيها من الخير مما ليس في غيرها فلا يخلو ساكنها من خير يدرّ عليه منها كالشاة التي ينتفع بلبنها وصوفها وولادتها‏.‏ 
وقال ابن الاعرابيّ‏:‏ المصر الوعاء ويقال للمعا المصير وجمعه مصران ومصارين وكذلك هي خزائن الارض‏.‏ 
قال ابو بصرة الغفاريّ من اصحاب رسول اللّه صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ مصر خزائن الارض كلها الا ترى الى قول يوسف عليه السلام‏:‏ ‏"‏ اجعلني على خزائن الارض اني حفيظ عليم ‏"‏ يوسف 55 فاغاث اللّه بمصر يومئذٍ وخزائنها كل حاضر وباد ذكره الحوفيّ في تفسيره‏.‏ 
وقال البكري‏:‏ امّ خنور بفتح اوّله وتشديد ثانيه وبالراء المهملة اسم لمصر وقال ارطاة بن شهبة‏:‏ يال ذبيان ذودوا عن دمائكم ولا تكونوا كقوم ام خنور‏.‏ 
يقول‏:‏ لا تكونوا اذلاء ينالكم من اراد يجب التامل في هذه الجملة وهي ام خنور‏.‏ 
قال كراع‏:‏ ام خنور‏:‏ النعمة ولذلك سميت مصر ام خنور لكثرة خيرها‏.‏ 
وقال عليّ بن حمزة‏:‏ سميت ام خنور لانها يُساق اليها القصار الاعمار ويقال للضبع‏:‏ خنور وخنوز بالراء والزاي وقال ابن قتيبة في غرائب الحديث‏:‏ ومصر الحدّ واهل هجر يكتبون في شروطهم اشترى فلانٌ الدار بمصورها كلها اي بحدودها وقال عديّ بن زيد‏:‏ وجاعل الشمس مصرًا لا خفاء به بين النهار وبين الليل قد فصلا اي حدًا‏.‏ 




الفرق بين مصر ومصرا 
فرق بين مصر الممنوعة من الصرف ومصرا المصروفة في الاستعمال القراني ولانه لا ترادف في القران فهما لم ياتيا على معنى واحد.
وردت كلمة مصر الممنوعة من الصرف اربع مرات في القران الكريم حسب ما ياتي:

1-  في قصة شراء يوسف عليه السلام من قبل العزيز " وقال الذي اشتراه من مصر لامراته اكرمي مثواه"
2- وفي قصة يوسف كذلك عندما حضر ابويه واخوانه بعد ان صار عزيز مصر قال" فلما دخلوا على يوسف اوى اليه ابويه وقال ادخلوا مصر ان شاء الله امنين"
3- لما اشتدت المعركة بين موسى وفرعون استنفر فرعون قومه وامتن عليهم بملك مصر " ونادى فرعون في قومه قال يا قوم اليس لي ملك مصر وهذه الانهار تجري من تحتي افلا تبصرون
4 -كذا في قصة موسى بعدما امن السحرة بموسى عليه السلام وهددهم فرعون وفي السياق وردت " واوحينا الى موسى واخيه ان تبوءا لقومكما بمصر بيوتا واجعلوا بيوتكم قبلة"
والمراد بكلمة مصر في هذه المواضع الاربعة مصرنا العزيزة  
اما كلمة مصرا المصروفة فقد وردت في القران مرة واحدة 
في سورة البقرة في قصة موسى عليه السلام عندما نجى الله بني اسرائيل فقال لهم " اهبطوا مصرا فان لكم ما سالتم" ، ولذلك نوِّن لأنه منكَّرٌ( تنوين التنكير )
وهي هنا بمعنى اي قطر من الأقطار أو مصر من القطر كما وردت في المفردات للراغب الاصفهاني.
وعليه فان كلمة مصر الممنوعة من الصرف تعني البلد المعروف العربي والمصروفة تعني اي قطر 
قال القضاعي‏:‏ وكان بنصر بن حام قد كبر وضعف فساقه ولده مصر وجميع إخوته إلى مصر فنزلوها وبذلك سميت مصر وهو اسم لا ينصرف في المعرفة لأنه اسم مذكر سُميت به هذه المدينة فاجتمع فيها التأنيث والتعريف فمعناها الصرف ثم قيل‏:‏ لكل مدينة عظيمة يطرقها السفار‏:‏ مصر فإذا أريد مصر من الأمصار صُرف لزوال إحدى العلتين وهي التعريف وأما قوله تعالى إخبارًا عن موسى عليه السلام‏:‏ ‏"‏ اهبطوا مصرًا فأنّ لكم ما سألتم ‏"‏ البقرة 61 فإنه مصروف في قراءة سائر القراء وفي قراءة الحسن والأعمش‏:‏ غير مصروف فمن صرفها فله وجهان‏:‏ أحدهما‏:‏ أنه أراد هبوط مصرًا من الأمصار لأنهم كانوا يومئذ في التيه والآخر‏:‏ أنه أراد مصر هذه بعينها وصرفها لأنه جعل مصرًا اسمًا للبلد وهو اسم مذكر سُمي به مذكّر فلم يمنعه الصرف وأما من لم يصرفه فإنه أراد بمصر هذه المدينة وكذلك قوله تعالى إخبارًا عن يوسف عليه السلام‏:‏ أدخلوا مصر إن شاء الله آمنين ‏"‏ يوسف 99 وقول فرعون‏:‏ ‏"‏ أليس لي ملك مصر ‏"‏ الزخرف 51 إنما يُراد به مصر هذه فأما المصر في كلام العرب فهو الحدّ بين الأرضين ويقال‏:‏ أن أهل هجر يقولون‏:‏ اشتريت الدار بمصورها أي بحدودها‏.‏ " قال تعالى‏:‏ ‏"‏ اهبطوا مصر فإن لكم ما سألتم ‏"‏ البقرة 61‏.‏ قال أبو محمد عبد الحق بن عطية في تفسيره‏:‏ وجمهور الناس يقرؤون مصرًا بالتنوين وهو خط المصاحف إلا ما حكي عن بعض مصاحف عثمان رضي اللّه عنه وقال مجاهد وغيره‏:‏ من صرفها أراد مصرًا من الأمصار غير معين واستدلوا بما اقتضاه القرآن من أمرهم بدخول القرية وبما تظاهرت به الرواية أنهم سكنوا الشام بعد التيه وقالت طائفة ممن صرفها‏:‏ أراد مصر فرعون بعينها واستدلوا بما في القرآن أن اللّه تعالى أورث بني إسرائيل ديار فرعون وآثاره وأجازوا صرفها‏.‏

----------


## ابن طيبة

*استاذنا الجليل سيد ابراهيم
سلام الله عليك
لست في اجازة استاذي و لكني انتظر اللحظة المناسبة للرد 
و لكن لي تعقيب كل ما يناقشه الاخوة الافاضل الان سبق و ان نوقش من قبل
تقبل تحياتي و تقديري و احترامي*

----------


## AmonRâ

شكرا استاذنا الجليل سيد ابراهيم على ترحيبك بي و انشاء الله ساساعد على قد ما اقدر و لكي اعود لموضوع البرديةواقصد بردية   papyrus ipuwer  هذه البردية التى تم اكتشافها في مطلع القرن الثامن عشر الميلادي صفحة في منطقة منفيس قرب أهرامات سقارة (استناداً إلى أول مالك لها هو جورجيوس)  متكونت  من 17  ولا يعرف بدقة تاريخ العثور عليها ولكن المتحف الوطني في ليدن ـ هولندا (the Museum of Leiden or Rijksmuseum van Oudheden) أشترى البردية في عام 1828 م وهي عبارة عن بردية فرعونية مكتوبة باللغة الهيموغلوفية القديمة تعود إلى عصرور الفراعنة بعض العلماء قدر أنها تعود إلى المملكة الوسطى ولكن لا يوجد أي دليل يقيني يحدد متى كتبت وإلى أي أسرة فرعونية تعود وتم تصنيفها في التحف تحت رقم (344). 

(منقول كما هو )

وفي موقع باللغة الفرنسية (لكم الوصلة : http://www.cirac.org/infos-fr/ipuwer.htm )

الخص لكم بكل امانة ما ورد في وصف هذه البردية و يمكنكم مشاهدة صورتين لهذه البردية ان دخلتم على الوصلة 

البردية في حالة سيئة جدا محفوظة بالمتحف الوطني في ليدن ـ هولندا. تحت عدد 344 اكتشفت بمنفيس في مطلع القرن التاسع عشر ترجمة سنة 1909 من طرف عالم المصريات المشهور الانجليزي   Sir Alan Henderson Gardiner
المتخصص في الخط الهيراطيقي.
تتحدث البردية عن كوارث عنيفة حلت بمصر المجاعة و الجفاف هروب العبيد بالكنوز و المجوهرات و الموت يضرب في كل مكان كتبها الكاتب  IPUWER
في عهد الاسرة الثانية عشر و نسخت في عصر الاسرة التاسعة عشر . ويقول المقال انها ما جاء في البردية يشبه كثيرا ما جاء بالتوراة (كتاب الخروج) في وصف الجروح العشر التي حلت بمصر ويختم المقال بجدول يقارن بينما جاء بالبردية و التوراة و انا ممكن اقوم بترجمة هذا لكم ان اردتم و لكن ترجمة خاصة بي يعني فيها الكثير من العيوب

----------


## sameh atiya

لقد ابتعدت عن متابعة الموضوع لفتره
وذلم لظروف خارجه عن ارداتى

 ونظرا لاهمية الموضوع وما يتطرق اليه 

 سابدا باذن الله المتابعه مره اخرى
 ولكن ذلك بعد ان اقرا جميع الردود التى طرحت بعد ردى لكى اسير فى نفس الاتجاه الذى يسير فيه الموضوع

ايضا واتابع كل الاراء التى طرحت 

وانا اعلم انه سيثرينى بالكثير من المعلومات

لى عوده باذن الله

----------


## AmonRâ

مجموعة من المواقع التي تتعرض لهذه البردية :

http://www.specialtyinterests.net/ipuwer.html

http://nefertiti.iwebland.com/texts/ipuwer.htm

http://www.touregypt.net/admonitionsofipuwer.htm

http://www.piney.com/BabEgIpuwer.html

 :M (14):  

 :M (31):

----------


## mr saad

أستاذنا الجليل سيد إبراهيم , طبعا قرأت كل كلمة من مشاركتك الأخيرة , واستفدت منها أيما استفادة , وكنت قد انتويت قبل قرائتها أن أنقل كلام علماء اللغويات والتفسير حول المواضع التي ورد فيها اسم مصر , ولكن لا يوجد كلام آخر يضاف بعد هذه المعلومات القيمة التي استقيناها جميعا من مشاركتك ومشاركة الأستاذ غريب الدار حول نفس الموضوع ففيهما الكفاية وأكثر, ولا أزعم بالطبع أني أستطيع مجاراتكم في هذا الأمر , لذلك عزفت عن التعليق حول نفس النقطة , غير أني أردت فقط التعقيب على ما ورد فيها بنقطة واحدة , ستأتي في كلامي التالي .
أما بالنسبة لبردية أيبوير , فالأمر يتخطى مجرد الترجمة الحرفية لها , فنصها وترجمتها متاحة في الكثير من المواقع العربية والاجنبية , ولكن ما أردت أن أعلق عليه هو أكبر بكثير من مجرد ترجمة , وهي – كما سبق وأن أشرت – مفاجآت مدوية بكل ما تحمل الكلمات من معاني وليس في ذلك أي مبالغة , على أن التحدث عنها في الوقت الحالي يخرجنا عن منهجنا الذي اتبعناه في نقد النظرية المطروحة دون سواها , وبناءا عليه سوف نؤجل الكلام عن البردية في موضعه المناسب وحسبنا من موضوع البردية في الوقت الحالي أنها الدليل الدامغ الفريد من نوعه في التأكيد على أن مسرح الأحداث لهذه الواقعة هو مصر وادي النيل وليس أي مكان آخر.
وأما بالنسبة لموضوعنا الحالي , والسؤال الذي ما زال يطرح نفسه :
هل كان فرعون ذي الأوتاد سودانيا ؟
وللإجابة على هذا السؤال نعود إلى النقاط الأولى التي أثرناها فيما إذا كان مسرح الأحداث قد وقع في الحدود الجغرافية المعروفة حاليا بدولة " جمهورية مصر العربية " أم أن هناك احتمال بوقوعها في مكان قريب آخر كالسودان الشقيقة ؟

طبعا نحن متفقين – أنا والأستاذ سيد إبراهيم والأستاذ غريب الدار والأستاذ ماهر – على ما اظن - على أن الواقعة قد حدثت في مصر وادي النيل دون سواها من الأماكن , على أن الاختلاف الآن حول ما إذا كانت الواقعة قد جرت في الجزء الشمالي من وادي النيل والمعروف الآن ب"جمهورية مصر العربية " أم أنه من المحتمل أن تكون قد وقعت في الجزء الجنوبي من مصر ( بتعريف المصريين القدماء : مصر امتدت من البحر المتوسط شمالا وحتى إلى ما بعد الشلال الرابع جنوبا في بعض الأحيان ) , إذن نحن متفقين على أن مصر بالمفهوم القديم كانت تضم أجزاء كبيرة من السودان الشقيق إلى الأراضي المصرية مثلما كانت تضم مستعمراتها الآسيوية إلى الأراضي المصرية , على أن لتفهمنا لحقيقة هذا الأمر أهمية كبرى , ألا وهي أن نظرة الشعب المصري في ذلك الوقت وملوكه إلى أرض السودان الشقيقة كانت تختلف عن نظرته للمستعمرات الآسيوية , فالمستعمرات الآسيوية لم تكن إلا أحد المظاهر التوسعية للامبراطورية المصرية , والتي كانت في كثير من الأحيان تخرج بعيدا عن هذا الإطار , ولم تكن سيادتها وولائها للدولة المصرية أمرا مستقرا على طول الخط , وليس أدل على ذلك من الحملات المتواصلة التي كان يشنها ملوك مصر المتتابعين في عهد الأسرتين الثامنة عشر والتاسعة عشر على المستعمرات الآسيوية لضمان بقائها في اطار الامبراطورية , أما نظرتهم لأرض السودان فكانت تختلف , فكانوا ينظرون إليها باعتبارها جزءا لا يتجزأ وامتداد طبيعي وجغرافي لأرض مصر , وظل هذا المفهوم سائدا لآلاف السنين وحتى عهد قريب قبل إعلان الجمهورية , فقد كان آخر ملوك مصر ( الملك فاروق الأول ) يلقب بملك مصر والسودان , وكانت يطلق عليها ( المملكة المصرية ) , وعلى هذا فنحن متفقين تماما على هذا المبدأ الواضح , غير أننا أيضا يجب أن نفرق بين هذا المفهوم وبين مفهوم آخر واضح أيضا : ألا وهو أن مركز ثقل تلك الدولة أو المملكة لم يكن بأي حال من الأحوال يتجاوز عاصمة الجنوب ( طيبة ) , فالعاصمة دائما كانت تتأرجح ما بين طيبة جنوبا , ومنف شمالا , وكان الكثير من الملوك ينتقلون بينهما خلال المواسم , ولم يشذ عن ذلك من الملوك بطول التاريخ المصري سوى عدد قليل جدا من الملوك سواء لأسباب سياسية أو دينية , نذكر منهم أمنمحات الأول الذي اتخذ من " ايثت تاوي " في الفيوم عاصمة لدولته , ومعناها القابضة على القطرين , واتخذ بعضهم في الدولة القديمة "أون" هيليوبوليس عاصمة لهم , وتارة أخرى " أهناسيا" , ثم جاء الهكسوس الذين اتخذوا من " أواريس " صان الحجر عاصمة لهم , ثم إخناتون الذي خالف الجميع واتخذ أخت آتون عاصمة له ولإلهه الجديد ,  ثم عاد رمسيس الثاني بعد ذلك بعصور إلى أواريس , حيث اتخذ نفس مدينة " أواريس " عاصمة له بعد أن أسماها " بي رعمسيس " أي مدينة رمسيس وهي ذاتها صان الحجر , ثم أخيرا وفي عصور الاضمحلال المتأخرة , جاءت "نباتا" 945 ق.م- 633 ق.م التي تقع في السودان القديم في عهد الأسرة الخامسة والعشرون النوبية, ثم الأسكندرية في عهد البطالمة .
وهكذا نرى أن جميع عواصم مصر القديمة طوال أربعة آلاف من السنين قبل الميلاد كانت تقع في الجزء الأقرب من وادي النيل ( شمال السودان ) , إلا في الألف الأخيرة قبل الميلاد حيث نجح النوبيون في الاستيلاء على السلطة واتخذوا من نباتا عاصمة لهم في القرن التاسع قبل الميلاد , وعلى ما تقدم فأنا أرى أن احتمالية كون فرعون ذي الأوتاد من ملوك السودان هو أمر مستحيل للأسباب التالية :
1. الفترة التاريخية لسيطرة ملوك السودان على وادي النيل بأكمله تقع في الألف الأخيرة قبل الميلاد , وهذا مالا يتناسب مع فترة وجود بني إسرائيل في مصر وخروجهم منها , و لو كنا نفترض وقوع حادثة الخروج في ذلك العصر , فنحن أمام معضلة كبرى في كيفية إثبات هذا الأمر تاريخيا.
2. إذا افترضنا جدلا – وأقول جدلا – أن واقعة الخروج قد وقعت قبل ذلك العصر , وأن فرعون كان سودانيا , فإن ذلك يلزم أن تكون الواقعة قد حدثت في أرض السودان في وقت كانت فيه مصر الشمالية منفصلة عن أرض السودان , لأننا نعلم على وجه التأكيد أن السودانيون لم يحكموا مصر إلا في الألف الأخيرة قبل الميلاد , وبذلك نكون أمام معضلة ثانية ألا وهي أنه لو كانت الواقعة جرت على أرض السودان ولا علاقة لها بمصر , فأين وقع الخروج إذن وإلى أي أرض اتجه بني إسرائيل بعد خروجهم , وهل ينطبق على ذلك أن يقول فرعون لقومه ( أليس لي ملك مصر ؟ ) , وهل كانت أرض السودان في فترات انفصالها عن مصر تسمى بمصر أيضا ؟
الاجابة : كلا , لم تسمى السودان بمصر أبدا في فترات انفصالها عن مصر , ولا يستطيع ملك سوداني يحكم الأرض الجنوبية من وادي النيل ( جنوب طيبة ) في فترة كانت السودان فيها مستقلة عن مصر أن يدعي ملك مصر بأسرها , لأن مصر في ذلك الوقت كمفهوم هي ( أرض وادي النيل من البحر المتوسط شمالا وحتى الشلال الرابع جنوبا في حدها الأقصى ) أو ( أرض وادي النيل من البحر المتوسط شمالا وحتى طيبة والنوبة جنوبا على أقل تقدير ) وما سوى هاتين الوحدتين الجغرافيتين لا يمكن أن يطلق عليه اسم مصر بأي حال.
3. إن مصر التي يتحدث عنها القرآن , وكما تفضلتم بالتوضيح بالنقل من أهل اللغة وأهل التفسير , قد سماها الله بإسمها الذي يعرفه العرب , لأن القرآن نزل بلغة العرب ولسانهم , وكان المسلمون القدماء عندما يختلفون في آية من آيات الله أو في لفظ بعينه يلجأون إلى أفصحهم لغة ويسألونه , فيجيبهم ببساطة , لأن اللغة بالنسبة لهم لم تكن أمرا أكاديميا أونظريا بقدر كونه أمرا فطريا يجري في دمائهم , فكان الله تعالى يخاطبهم على تلقائيتهم وخبرتهم بلسان العرب بقرآن معجز ليدركوا أن هذا الكلام منزل من عند الله لأنه فاق فصاحتهم الفطرية دون تعقيد لغوي أو اصطناع أو تكلف وهذا هو الاعجاز بعينه , ومصر عند هؤلاء العرب الفصحاء ليس إلا مصر المعروفة حاليا , لا أكثر ولا أقل , وهو ما يتبادر لذهن أي عربي فصيح يفهم العربية ويعيها فطريا دون تعلم , ولا تحتاج إلى أي تعريف زائد أو توضيح متكلف , بل إنه من المؤكد أنه لم يطرأ في ذهن أحدهم وقتها أن يتصور مجرد التصور أن الآيات تقصد مصر بحدودها الاستثنائية الموغلة في قلب أفريقيا , فهم لا يعرفون إلا مصر ذات الوجهين القبلي والبحري , والتي تحدث عنها رحالتهم قديما في كتبهم وأدبهم , فكانت مصر في نظرهم هي دلتا مصر وصعيدها وسواحلها وأوديتها ليس أكثر ولا أقل.
4. إن مصر المقصودة في القرآن الكريم اقترنت ببعض الأماكن البارزة التي ذكرها الله تعالى , وهي أماكن داخل القطر المصري بلا أدنى شك , فلا دافع للتكلف أبدا في البحث عن أسماء بديلة لمصر وكل الأماكن الأخرى المذكورة فيها ومن هذه الأماكن :
* طور سيناء :
قال تعالى :
{وَإِذْ أَخَذْنَا مِيثَاقَكُمْ وَرَفَعْنَا فَوْقَكُمُ الطُّورَ خُذُواْ مَا آتَيْنَاكُم بِقُوَّةٍ وَاذْكُرُواْ مَا فِيهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ }البقرة63
وقال تعالى :
{وَنَادَيْنَاهُ مِن جَانِبِ الطُّورِ الْأَيْمَنِ وَقَرَّبْنَاهُ نَجِيّاً }مريم52
يعني : نادينا موسى من ناحية جبل طور "سيناء" اليمنى من موسى, وقرَّبناه فشرَّفناه بمناجاتنا له , كما جاء بالتفسير.
وقال تعالى :
{وَالطُّورِ }الطور1
حيث أقسم بجبل الطور الذي كلم الله موسى من فوقه.
وقال تعالى :
{وَالتِّينِ وَالزَّيْتُونِ * وَطُورِ سِينِينَ }التين1 , 2
وقال تعالى : 
{وَشَجَرَةً تَخْرُجُ مِن طُورِ سَيْنَاء تَنبُتُ بِالدُّهْنِ وَصِبْغٍ لِّلْآكِلِينَ }المؤمنون20
وطور سيناء ليس سوى مكان واحد في العالم , وهو جبل الطور المعروف إلى الآن في أرض سيناء , وهو نفس الطور الذي ورد في الآيات السابقة والذي كلم الله موسى من فوقه , وهو المكان الذي وصل إليه بنو إسرائيل بعد الخروج مباشرة , ويلزم ذلك أن المكان الذي خرجوا منه كان قريبا جغرافيا من طور سيناء على مسيرة أيام قليلة بسرعة السير العادية.
وقد ورد في الحديث الصحيح أن بصرة بن أبي بصرة الغفاري رأى أبا هريرة رضي الله عنه وقد سافر إلى الطور – الذي كلم الله موسى عليه – فقال : لو رأيتك قبل أن تذهب إليه لم أدعك تذهب إليه ؛ لأن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : لا تشد الرحال إلا إلى ثلاثة مساجد : المسجد الحرام ، والمسجد الأقصى ، ومسجدي هذا.
وهذا ما فهمه أبو هريرة رضي الله عنه من القرآن , فلم يفهم أن هناك جبل آخر يسمى بالطور غير طور سيناء المعروف , وهو الذي كلم الله موسى عليه كما أكد الحديث.
ويوجد بمدينة طور سيناء أيضا ما يسمى بحمام موسى, وتتدفق مياهه من خمسة عيون تصب في حمام على شكل حوض محاط بمبنى وتفيد مياهه الكبريتية التي تقرب درجة حرارتها من 37 درجة مئوية في شفاء العديد من الأمراض الروماتيزمية والجلدية وجاري إنشاء منتجع صحي عالمي بمنطقة حمام موسى.
وتتميز الطور بمصادر المياه النقيه من الابار الارتوازيه وهذا ما يجعلها مميزة عن كل مدن سيناء النادر فيها وجود الماء العذب الصالح للشرب , وليس أدل على ذلك من وجود منطقة عيون موسى شمال مدينة الطور بقليل وهي التي ضرب موسى عليه السلام بعصاه الحجر فانفجرت منه العيون التي شرب منها بني إسرائيل , وفي المرفقات صور عيون موسى وموقعها بالقمر الصناعي.


* الوادي المقدس طوى :
قال تعالى لموسى عليه السلام:
{إِنِّي أَنَا رَبُّكَ فَاخْلَعْ نَعْلَيْكَ إِنَّكَ بِالْوَادِ الْمُقَدَّسِ طُوًى }طه12
وقال تعالى :
{إِذْ نَادَاهُ رَبُّهُ بِالْوَادِ الْمُقَدَّسِ طُوًى }النازعات16

وفي المرفقات صور من الوادي المقدس الذي يقول البعض أنه في صحراء الجزيرة العربية والغار الذي آوى إليه موسى عليه السلام 

ولكن يقول البعض الآخر أن الوادي المقدس طوى هو الوادي الموجود في جنوب جبل الطور بسيناء
يقول الشيخ جاد الحق رحمه الله شيخ الأزهر الأسبق حين سئل عن جبل الطور والوادي المقدس :
من (مختصر كتاب البلدان لأبى بكر أحمد بن محمد الهمزانى المعروف بابن الفقيه طبع لندن. سنة 1302 هجرية - ص 57 و 99 ) كتاب البلدان : وطول مصر من الشجرتين اللتين بين رفح والعريش إلى أسوان، وعرضها من برقة إلى أيلة وفى موضع آخر. والطور الذى كلم الله عز وجل فيه موسى وهو فى صحراء التيه فيما بين القلزم وأيلة ( جاء فى كتاب تاريخ سيناء القديم والحديث لنعوم شقير طبع دار المعارف سنة 1916 م. ص 18 و 20 أن القلزم هى السويس الحالية وأن أيلة هى التى عرفت باسم العقبة على رأس خليج العقبة الحد الفاصل بين مصر والحجاز (ولعلها ايلات الاسرائيلية الآن )) والظاهر من هذا ومما أورده ابن منظور فى كتاب لسان العرب فى مادتى ودى وطوى - أن المعنى بهذه الآية - والله أعلم - الوادى الذى فى أصل جبل الطور الذى كلم الله عز وجل فيه موسى عليه السلام، فهو فى أرض مصر بسيناء. وكما عبر مختصر كتاب البلدان وهو (فى صحراء التيه بين القلزم وأيلة) وهذا ما قال بان جرير الطبرى فى تفسيره - حسبما تقدم - وليس صحيحا أنه بالشام أو فلسطين، لأن الوحى لموسى كان فى أرض سيناء بمصر.

* التيه : 
قال تعالى :
{قَالَ فَإِنَّهَا مُحَرَّمَةٌ عَلَيْهِمْ أَرْبَعِينَ سَنَةً يَتِيهُونَ فِي الأَرْضِ فَلاَ تَأْسَ عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْفَاسِقِينَ }المائدة26
يرجع هذا المسمى بسبب التيه الذى كتبه الله على بنى إسرائيل بعد رفضهم لقتال القبائل الكنعانية التى كانت تسكن المدينه المقدسه في فلسطين وكانت مدة التيه 40 عاما مات فيها نبى الله موسى عليه السلام وانتهى بعد تربية جيل جديد يستطيع القتال , وحدد المؤرخون مكان التيه في وسط صحراء سيناء بين العريش شمالا وبين الطور جنوبا أي في المنطقة الوسطى من سيناء.

5. اقترنت القصة أيضا بأماكن أخرى قريبة من حدود مصر , وإن كانت تقع خارج حدودها ومنها :
* مدين :
{وَلَمَّا تَوَجَّهَ تِلْقَاء مَدْيَنَ قَالَ عَسَى رَبِّي أَن يَهْدِيَنِي سَوَاء السَّبِيلِ }القصص22
أي : ولما قصد موسى بلاد "مدين" وخرج من سلطان فرعون قال: عسى ربي أن يرشدني خير طريق إلى "مدين" وهي قرية شعيب على مسيرة ثمانية أيام أو أكثر قليلا شرقي مصر سميت بمدين بن إبراهيم ولم يكن يعرف طريقها , وتقع مدين الآن في حِسمى في محافظة معان بالأردن (مَدْيَن القديمة) وهي برية جميلة تتألف من جبال عالية رملية الصخور، ومن عدة أودية سحقية بجانب تلك الجبال العمودية الارتفاع. وهي تمتد في الشرق من طريق محافظة معان _العقبة التي تبدأ من مرتفعات (نقب اشتار) لتحط في تلك الوهدة السحيقة مرورا بوادي موسى والذي مازال معروفا بنفس الاسم حتى يومنا هذا نسبة إلى إقامة موسى عليه السلام بهذا الوادي ( وقد زرت هذا الوادي شخصيا وكانت تجربة رائعة ) . 
ويتوالى امتدادها حتى تتصل بالأراضي السعودية قريباً من المدورة والى نقطة لاتبعد كثيراً عن جنوب العقبة.
ومن هذا نرى أن مدين هي مدين , الموجودة في صحراء الجزيرة العربية في أرض الأردن , وبها وادي موسى , والذي ما زال يحمل الاسم نفسه , وهو مسار طبيعي ومستقر منطقي لمن أراد الهروب من مصر جهة الشرق , وما أظن أن من يقيم بأرض السودان الواقعة في الجنوب أن يفكر مجرد التفكير في الهروب إليها , فهي بعيدة كل البعد عن ذلك المجال الجغرافي لشخص يسير على قدميه ولا يحمل متاعا يذكر ( وذلك بافتراض إقامة موسى عليه السلام في أرض السودان )

6.  أين كانت خزائن الأرض ؟ 
قال تعالى :
{قَالَ اجْعَلْنِي عَلَى خَزَآئِنِ الأَرْضِ إِنِّي حَفِيظٌ عَلِيمٌ }يوسف55
لا نعرف مكانا على وجه الأرض يصلح لتسميته بهذا الإسم إلا "مصر وادي النيل" البلد الزراعي الأول في العالم القديم , ومجمع ومصب كل فروع النيل , ومحط المياة الآتية من أعمق أعماق القارة الأفريقية , ولغزارة انتاجها حينذاك من القمح والشعير والغلال التي تنتج من محاصيل أراضيها الخصبة , وما كان يجبى إليها من الدول المجاورة كجزية مفروضة في أيام الرخاء , وقد أجمع المفسرون على ذلك.
ونصوص المصريين تشهد بهذا , وما دون في البرديات وعلى جدران المعابد والمقابر والمسلات , و حتى ما تخلف من صور مرسومة تفيد باعتناء المصريين الشديد وتنظيمهم الفائق في تخزين الحبوب والغلال في الصوامع والمخازن , وبراعتهم في ذلك ونجاحهم فيه على مر ألاف السنين ومنذ قبيل عهد الدولة القديمة في الوقت الذي لم يعرف فيه أحد شعوب العالم القديم مثل ذلك النظام والدراية الكاملة بتخزين الغلال وحفظها لفترات طويلة.
وكان للمصريين القدماء عيدا سنويا يسمى عيد الحصاد , والنقش الجداري في المرفقات يتحدث عن الحياة اليومية لحصاد وتخزين الغلال والحبوب. 
وكانت تعتبر مواسم البذر والحصاد مواسم وأعياد عظيمة ويشارك الملك فيها .و يتألف الرسم الجداري المرفق من صفوف أربعة، أعلاها يصور الحصاد والدراس، كما يصور الصف الثاني حصر الغلال وتصنيفها، ويسجلها الكتاب والعمال أمام المخازن. 
واقتصر الصف الثالث على مناظر إعداد الأوانى وتعبئتها بالجعة. وثمة عمال آخرون يعدون الخبز، من بينهم امرأة تنقي الغلال، وأخرى تطحنها. 
ويصور الرابع منظر صنع الجرار. كما نرى منظر نادر للنحاتين يعملون، وقد أنجزوا نحت تمثالين وصقلهما. وغيرهم من الصاغة منهمكون في وزن المعدن، وصهره وطرقه. 
كما يسترعى النظر ما نجد هنا من شرح للمناظر، وحوار العمال، مسجلاً بالهيروغليفية، مثل: تعبئة الجعة، والتصفية والطحن. وكذلك تشجيع أحد العمال زميلا له، أن "اطحن جيدا"، وجواب الآخر، "إني لأطحن بكل قواي".
وهناك العديد والعديد من المناظر الأخرى التي توضح مواسم الحصاد في مصر القديمة , وصوامع الغلال التي اتقن صنعها واستغلالها المصريون القدماء , وفي المرفقات بعضا منها .


7. مصر القديمة هي معقل السحر في ذلك العصر بلا منازع :
اشتهرت الكثير من شعوب العالم القديم بالسحر من ضمنها ممالك بابل وآشور وعشتار , وشعوب جنوب شرق آسيا , وغيرها من شعوب الشرق القديم بشكل عام , ولكن لم يعرف شعب آخر عاصر المصريين القدماء وفاقهم في اتقانهم للسحر , فلقد كان انفراد المصريين بالبراعة في السحر أمرا لا جدال فيه , ولم يكن يضاهيهم فيه شعب من شعوب العالم القديم بلا استثناء , ومثلما أن الله تعالى أبى إلا أن يرسل كل رسول بلسان قومه كما قال تعالى :
{وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِن رَّسُولٍ إِلاَّ بِلِسَانِ قَوْمِهِ لِيُبَيِّنَ لَهُمْ فَيُضِلُّ اللّهُ مَن يَشَاءُ وَيَهْدِي مَن يَشَاءُ وَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ }إبراهيم4 
أبى الله تعالى أيضا إلا أن يرسل كل رسول بمعجزة من جنس ما كان منتشرا في عصره من ظواهر , فكان يرسل الرسول أو النبي إلى قومه بالمعجزات التي تتناسب مع معطيات عصره , ليبين الله تعالى قدرته بواسطة رسله الكرام .
فأرسل صالحا عليه السلام إلى قومه وكانت معجزته الناقة التي خرجت لهم من قلب الصخر , وكلنا يعرف ماذا تعني الصخور والجبال في حياة ثمود الذين كانوا ينحتون من الجبال بيوتا فارهين.
كما أرسل محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم بمعجزات بينات وعلى رأسها المعجزة الخالدة القرآن الكريم الذي لا يأتيه الباطل من بين يديه ولا من خلفه , وبلسان عربي مبين معجز , إلى أقوام نزلت البلاغة على ألسنتهم من دون العالمين ولم يبرع مثلهم في البلاغة قوم في التاريخ.
كما أرسل المسيح عليه السلام بشفاء الأمراض وإحياء الموتى بإذنه وهو ما يتناسب مع ما كان منتشرا في عصره.
كما أرسل سليمان عليه السلام بالملك العظيم الذي لا ينبغي لأحد غيره من العالمين في عصور صراعات الممالك في العالم القديم.
كذلك أرسل الله يوسف عليه السلام إلى مصر وعلمه من تأويل الأحاديث , وكان الإيمان بالأحلام والرؤى عند الملوك في تلك الآونة على أوجه عقيدة راسخة , وأرسله أيضا بعلم الاقتصاد والزراعة إلى مصر خزائن الأرض ليمارس ما علمه الله فيها وليتناسب ذلك مع معطيات عصره في ذلك الوقت.
لذلك أرسل موسى بالمعجزات البينات ( الثعبان المبين – واليد البيضاء – والآيات التسع ) لأنهم كانوا قوم سحر , وما علمنا من بلد أخر في هذا العصر بالذات عرف فيها السحر وبرع أهلها فيه سوى مصر فكان فيها علماء السحر والكهنة , وحتى ممالك الجنوب الأفريقية ( ومنها السودان بالطبع ) لم تكن لتضاهي مصر في السحر ونصوص المصريين القدماء تشهد بوقوع مباريات بين السحرة الأفارقة والمصريين والتي كانت تنتهي بانتصار السحرة المصريين انتصارا ساحقا , لذلك كانت معجزات موسى عليه السلام تفوق ما كانوا يمارسونه من سحر , لأنها معجزات من الله تعالى وليست سحرا.

8. بردية إيبوير تؤكد وقوع الأحداث على أرض مصر
وكما تحدثنا من قبل عن هذه البردية وكما سبق وأن أخبرنا بها الأستاذ ماهر , فإننا ما زلنا على موعد لمفاجآت عظيمة معها , ولكن في وقتها المناسب , حيث أن هذه البردية لم تحظى بما تستحقه من دراسة كافية من قبل المتخصصين حتى الآن , ولكن لآراء العلماء حولها أهمية بالغة أوردها في توقيتها المناسب حتى لا نخرج عن نقدنا للنظرية المطروحة فأرجوا عدم مناقشة المزيد من الآراء حولها في الوقت الحالي حتى يحين دورها.

9. أحاديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ( وكلها أحاديث صحيحة صححها الشيخ الألباني وغيره ):

1. الله الله في قبط مصر فأنكم ستظهرون عليهم ويكونون لكم عدة وأعوانا في سبيل الله 
2. إن بني إسرائيل استخلفوا خليفة عليهم بعد موسى صلى الله عليه وسلم فقام يصلي ليلة فوق بيت المقدس في القمر فذكر أمورا كان صنعها فخرج فتدلى بسبب فأصبح السبب معلقا في المسجد وقد ذهب . قال فانطلق حتى أتى قوما على شط البحر فوجدهم يضربون لبنا أو يصنعون لبنا فسألهم كيف تأخذون على هذا اللبن قال فأخبروه فلبن معهم فكان يأكل من عمل يده فإذا كان حين الصلاة قام يصلي فرفع ذلك العمال إلى دهقانهم أن فينا رجلا يفعل كذا وكذا فأرسل إليه فأبى أن يأتيه ثلاث مرات ثم إنه جاء يسير على دابته فلما رآه فر فاتبعه فسبقه فقال أنظرني أكلمك قال فقام حتى كلمه فأخبره خبره فلما أخبره أنه كان ملكا وأنه فر من رهبة ربه قال إني لأظنني لاحق بك قال فاتبعه فعبدا الله حتى ماتا برميلة مصر قال عبدالله لو أني كنت ثم لاهتديت إلى قبرهما بصفة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم التي وصف لنا )   
3. إذا افتتحتم مصر فاستوصوا بالقبط خيرا فإن لهم ذمة ورحما  . ( صحيح ) . عن عبد الرحمن بن كعب نحوه . وزاد فيه إن أم اسماعيل منهم.
4. أعجزتم أن تكونوا مثل عجوز بني إسرائيل ( فقال أصحابه يا رسول الله وما عجوز بني إسرائيل ) قال إن موسى لما سار ببني إسرائيل من مصر ضلوا الطريق فقال ما هذا فقال علماؤهم ( نحن نحدثك ) إن يوسف لما حضره الموت أخذ علينا موثقا من الله أن لا نخرج من مصر حتى ننقل عظامه معنا . قال فمن يعلم موضع قبره قالـ ـوا ما ندري أين قبر يوسف إلا ) عجوز من بني إسرائيل فبعث إليها فأتته فقال دلوني على قبر يوسف . قالت ( لا والله لا افعل ) حتى تعطيني حكمي . قال وما حكمك قالت أكون معك في الجنة . فكره أن يعطيها ذلك فأوحى الله إليه أن أعطها حكمها فانطلقت بهم إلى بحيرة موضع مستنقع ماء فقالت أنضبوا هذا الماء فأنضبوا . قالت احفروا واستخرجوا عظام يوسف . فلما أقلوها إلى الأرض إذا الطريق مثل ضوء النهار ] ( صحيح ) 
5. وعن أبي ذر قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إنكم ستفتحون مصر وهي أرض يسمى فيها القيراط فإذا فتحتموها فأحسنوا إلى أهلها فإن لها ذمة ورحما أو قال ذمة وصهرا فإذا رأيتم رجلين يختصمان في موضع لبنة فاخرج منها . قال فرأيت عبد الرحمن بن شرحبيل بن حسنة وأخاه يختصمان في موضع لبنة فخرجت منها . رواه مسلم  
ملحوظة : المرفقات تم إدراجها في المشاركة الحالية والمشاركة التالية نظرا لعدم اتساع المشاركة لها بالكامل والمرفقات التالية هي موقع عيون موسى بالقمر الصناعي

----------


## mr saad

باقي المرفقات ونرى فيها :

- صور للوادي المقدس الذي يرجح البعض وجوده في الجزيرة العربية ( مع تحفظي على ذلك كما ذكرت في المشاركة )

- صور لصوامع الغلال والشون وطرق تخزين الحبوب في مصر القديمة

ولنا عودة قريبة إن شاء الله وفي انتظار تعليقاتكم

----------


## AmonRâ

السلام عليكم 
لم يترك الاستاذ سيد ابراهيم و الاستاذ ميستر سعد اي نقطة و لو شبه شك في انه ارض مصر و اقصد مصر جغرافيا كما نعرفها حليا انها ارض المواجهة بين النبي موسى عليه السلام و فرعون الخروج و ذلك بالاعتماد التاريخي العلمي و باعتماد القران الكريم و ما به من بلاغة و سردا للاحداث التاريخية و اقتراحي هو ان ندفع  النقاش الى نقطة ثانية و لو كان في بعض الاسئلة لرفع الالتباس فليتفظلوا انا شخصيا و بعيد عن قناعاتي الشخصية لا اجد ما ترك دون ان تطرق له الاخوة 
انا اذا في انتظار النقطة الموالية التي يراها الاساتذة للنقاش

----------


## عمرو صالح

السلام عليكم

استاذي الحبيب سيد ابراهيم

موضوع رائع يستحق المتابعة

القراءة بعناية

اشكرك واشكر كل من شارك فيه على هذا المجهود الضخم

ولي عودة ان شاء الله

----------


## طارق شكرى

اولا ارحب بزميلنا الجديد السيد/ماهر من تونس الحبيبة و وجوده معنا سيسرى المناقشة كثيرا

اتفق مع كل ما سبق فاعتقد ام مصر هى مصر و الله سبحانه و تعالى فى القرأن لم يكرر اسم العلم لشيئين فموسى هو موسى و فرعون هو فرعون و الملك هو ملك يوسف (و لم يسمى طالوت الملك) و مصر هى مصر و هكذا (و لكن يستثنى من ذلك كلام البشر مثل يا اخت هارون للسيدة مريم او يا ايها العزيز لسيدنا يوسف فكلام البشر لا يعتمد عليه و غالبا ملئ بالاخطاء)

و اعتقد ان مصطلح الانهار غير ذو اهمية فمن الواضح ان فرعون يقول ذلك من باب التكبر

وَنَادَى فِرْعَوْنُ فِي قَوْمِهِ قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ أَلَيْسَ لِي مُلْكُ مِصْرَ وَهَذِهِ الأَنْهَارُ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِي أَفَلاَ تُبْصِرُونَ{51} أَمْ أَنَا خَيْرٌ مِّنْ هَذَا الَّذِي هُوَ مَهِينٌ وَلَا يَكَادُ يُبِينُ {52} فَلَوْلَا أُلْقِيَ عَلَيْهِ أَسْوِرَةٌ مِّن ذَهَبٍ أَوْ جَاء مَعَهُ الْمَلَائِكَةُ مُقْتَرِنِينَ {53} فَاسْتَخَفَّ قَوْمَهُ فَأَطَاعُوهُ إِنَّهُمْ كَانُوا قَوْماً فَاسِقِينَ {54} سورة الزخرف

فأنظروا الى (فَاسْتَخَفَّ قَوْمَهُ)

و اتفق ايضا على ان (مصرا) غير (مصر) لان اسم العلم ممنوع من الصرف فمثلا الملك غير ملكا كما فى حالة طالوت و ملك يوسف فاسم العلم لطالوت كان طالوت (و ليس ملكا) و اسم العلم لملك يوسف هو الملك و لكن المقصود بمصرا دولة اخرى مستقرة بعد ان اراد بنواسرائيل الاستقرار فى ارض و رفضوا حياة الترحال و المن و السلوى الذى كان يتبعهم اينما رحلوا

و اتفق ايضا ان الواد المقدس طوى عند شاطئ الواد الايمن فى طور سيناء (و هو الجانب الغربى من الطور) و لا ادرى كيف يقول انسان عاقل غير ذلك بل قال البعض انه فى سوريا

و الوم اخى الحبيب ماهر على ادراج ترجمة منقوصة (لنبوءة) ايبير لملك مصر فهى مثل من قال لا تقربوا الصلاة و لم يكمل الأية فقد يسئ البعض فهمها و انا ترجمتها كاملة بالفعل الى اللغة العربية و سادرجها عندما تحين الفرصة و ارجوا الا يتعجل احد بالحكم او يقطع انها تشير الى الخروج فقد فسرها البعض بانها وصف للخروج و وصفها البعض انها تبشير بالمسيح و البعض قال انها تنطبق على واقع مصر الحالى و ان كنت بالطبع لا اوافق على جميع هذه الاراء و لكن لننتظر عندما ننتهى من مناقشة الموضوع الاول حتى لا ندخل فى عشوائية مرة اخرى

----------


## الشيمـــاء

الاخوة و الاخوات الكرام
كنت معكم اتابع الموضوع و لكن انقطعت لظروف انشغالي و ها انا اعود اليكم لاجد عشرات المشاركات التي يجب ان اتابعها معكم و في الحقيقة لقد وجدت الموضوع اتخذ منعطفعا جديدا و اصبح اكثر تشويقا و انضم للبحث اعضاء جدد لهم اراء فعالة فارجوا ان تقبلوني بينكم مرة اخري لاستفيد من هذا البحث الرائع.

و في الواقع انا قررت اقرأ المشاركات من الاخر حتي لا امل و اذا كان لي اي تعقيب سأطرحة باذن الله.

و اول تعقيب ليا علي هذه الفقرة التي وردت في مشاركة الاخ مستر سعد 
". أعجزتم أن تكونوا مثل عجوز بني إسرائيل ( فقال أصحابه يا رسول الله وما عجوز بني إسرائيل ) قال إن موسى لما سار ببني إسرائيل من مصر ضلوا الطريق فقال ما هذا فقال علماؤهم ( نحن نحدثك ) إن يوسف لما حضره الموت أخذ علينا موثقا من الله أن لا نخرج من مصر حتى ننقل عظامه معنا . قال فمن يعلم موضع قبره قالـ ـوا ما ندري أين قبر يوسف إلا ) عجوز من بني إسرائيل فبعث إليها فأتته فقال دلوني على قبر يوسف . قالت ( لا والله لا افعل ) حتى تعطيني حكمي . قال وما حكمك قالت أكون معك في الجنة . فكره أن يعطيها ذلك فأوحى الله إليه أن أعطها حكمها فانطلقت بهم إلى بحيرة موضع مستنقع ماء فقالت أنضبوا هذا الماء فأنضبوا . قالت احفروا واستخرجوا عظام يوسف . فلما أقلوها إلى الأرض إذا الطريق مثل ضوء النهار ] ( صحيح ) 
"

و تعقيبي او سؤالي الا يوجد حديث فيما معناه ان الارض لا تأكل اجساد الانبياء ,, الا يتعارض هذا مع هذه الفقرة.

تحياتي

----------


## mr saad

أختي الفاضلة , كان هذا التساؤل قد ثار لدي عندما قرأت الحديث منذ فترة , ولما كنت قد بحثت عن إجابته وقتها في السلسلة الصحيحة للشيخ الألباني , ثم وجدت إجابة أخرى أكثر إفادة لاشتمالها على رأي الشيخ الألباني وغيره , وقد ورد ذلك على هيئة السؤال التالي :

السؤال :
شيخنا الكريم وفقه الله وإيانا إلى الخير سؤالي هو : كيف نجمع في الفهم بين كلا الحديثين التاليين من حيث أن أجساد الأنبياء عليهم السلام لا تأكلها الأرض وفي الوقت نفسه يذكر الحديث الثاني أن عظام يوسف عليه السلام هي التي استخرجت من الأرض أي أن باقي جسده قد انحل عن العظم وكلاهما صحيح كما اتضح لي بعد البحث في تخريجهما:
- ( 6184 ) إن من أفضل أيامكم يوم الجمعة ، فأكثروا علي من الصلاة فيه ، فإن صلاتكم معروضة علي . فقالوا : يا رسول الله ، وكيف تعرض صلاتنا عليك وقد أرمت ؟ قال : يقول بليت . قال : إن الله حرم على الأرض أجساد الأنبياء .
الراوي: أوس بن أوس الثقفي - خلاصة الدرجة: إسناده صحيح - المحدث: النووي - المصدر: الخلاصة - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1/441 .
------- 
- ( 43859 ) أعجــزتم أن تكونوا مثل عجوز بني إسرائيل ؟ فقال أصحابه : يا رسول الله و ما عجوز بني إسرائيل ؟ قال : قال إن موسى لما سار ببني إسرائيل من مصر ، ضلوا الطريق ، فقال : ما هذا ؟ فقال علماؤهم نحن نحدثك : إن يوسف لما حضره الموت أخذ علينا موثقا من الله أن لايخرج من مصر حتى ننقل عظامه معنا ، قــال : فمن يعلم موضع قبره ؟ قالوا ما ندري أين قبر يوسف إلا عجوز من بني إسرائيل ، فبعث إليها ، فأتته ، فقال دلوني على قبر يوسف ، قالت لا و الله لا أفعل حتى تعطيني حكمي ، قال : و ماحكمك ؟ قالت أكون معك في الجنة ، فكره أن يعطيها ذلك ، فأوحى الله إليه أن أعطها حكمها ، فانطلقت بهم إلى بحيرة ، مــوضع مستنقع ماء ، فقالت : انضبوا هذا الماء ، فأنضبوا ، قالت احفروا و استخرجوا عظام يوسف ، فلما أقلوها إلى الأرض ، إذ الطريق مثل ضوء النهار .
الراوي: أبو موسى الأشعري - خلاصة الدرجة: إسناده صحيح على شرط مسلم - المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: السلسلة الصحيحة - الصفحة أو الرقم: 313 
ووفقنا الله واياكم إلى خدمة الإسلام والمسلمين .

د. علي بن عمر بادحدح
 الجواب على هذا الإشكال:
أن من أساليب العرب في الكلام ذكر الجزء وإرادة الكل، مثل قول الله تعالى: { وقرآن الفجر} أي صلاة الفجر، فعبر عن الصلاة بالقرآن الذي يقرأ فيها دون غيره من أعمال الصلاة . 
يقول الشيخ الألباني بعد روايته للحديث في السلسلة الصيحيحة1 / 560 :
( فائدة ) كنت استشكلت قديما قوله في هذا الحديث ( عظام يوسف ) لأنه يتعارض بظاهره مع الحديث الصحيح :
( إن الله حرم على الأرض أن تأكل أجساد الأنبياء ) حتى وقفت على حديث ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما . " أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما بدن ، قال له تميم الداري : ألا أتخذ لك منبرا يا رسول الله يجمع أو يحمل عظامك ؟ قال : بلى فاتخذ له منبرا مرقاتين " . أخرجه أبو داود ( 1081 ) بإسناد جيد على شرط مسلم .
فعلمت منه أنهم كانوا يطلقون " العظام " ، و يريدون البدن كله ، من باب إطلاق الجزء و إرادة الكل ، كقوله تعالى : { و قرآن الفجر } ؛ أي : صلاة الفجر .
فزال الإشكال و الحمد لله ، فكتبت هذا لبيانه .

الرابط :
http://islameiat.com/main/print.php?a=2786

ولكم تحيتي جميعا
أحمد سعد الدين

----------


## غريب الدار

السلام عليكم
في مرور سريع 
أحيكم جميع , و أجل و أقدر المعلومات القيمة و الأسلوب المنطقي الذي تقدم به الأستاذ أحمد سعد الدين , و الأستاذ / سيد إبراهيم كما عودنا دوما بغزارة المعلومات
تحياتي لكم جميعا و أهلا بالأستاذ هاني و بجميع من يشارك معنا للوصول للحقيقة و ما علينا إلا الصبر و بإذن الله نصل
دمتم بخير

----------


## ميمة اسلام

الموضوع اصبح ثري جدا بالمعلومات اشكر الاب الفاضل استاذ سيد علي الموضوع الكريم وعلي كل الاعضاء اللي شاركة بالمعلومات والاضافات الكريمة 
وان كنت تابع جزء من الموضوع مش كله  بس مع الوقت نكمل قراءة والتعليق علي الموضوع القيم خاصة ان تعمق اكثر من زمان 
دمتم بخير 
وفي امان الله

----------


## mr saad

*الأستاذ سيد إبراهيم / أين أنت وأين باقي الاعضاء ؟ أنا في انتظار تعليقكم على مشاركتي السابقة ومواصلة النقاش.*

*لا تتأخروا علينا*
*ودمتم بخير*
*أحمد سعد الدين*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

صديقى العزيز / ابن طيبة 
أرجو أن تكزن بخير . اعلم أن كثير من المعلومات قد تم مناقشتها سابقاً ولكنى أعتبر هذا تذكير لنا وقد يكون فيه وجهة نظر جديدة . عموماً أنتظر مشاركتك . دمت بخير

----------


## طارق شكرى

هدأ الحديث قليلا فوجدتها فرصة لألقاء النظر على بردية ايبوير (احيانا ايبير أو ايبور) عسى ان تكون عامل مؤثر يفيد فى بحثنا هذا و هى بردية محفوظة فى المتحف القومى للاثار بليدن هولندة تحت رقم اى 344 و تم اكتشافها فى منطقة سقارة (منف) و تم بيعها لمتحف ليدن عام 1828 و مكونة من 17 صفحة كتبت بالخط الهيراطيقي و تعتبر البردية فى حالة سيئة للغاية و اسلوب كتابتها تدل على انها لم تكتب قبل الاسرة التاسعة عشر و هى بردية بحق تحتوى على مجموعة من الالغاز و اختلف فى طبيعتها علماء المصريات فقال البعض انها تحتوى على نبؤة لحكيم مصرى و قال البعض انها منسوخة عن بردية قديمة حدثت فى عهد الاسرات السابقة نتيجة لطبيعة الاحداث التى لا تنطبق باى حال من الاحوال على الاسرة التاسعة عشر و هى بوجه عام من اكثر البرديات اثارة للجدل

و هذه ترجمة منقولة عن موقع 
http://nefertiti.iwebland.com/texts/ipuwer.htm
و يوجد كرابط فى موقع
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ipuwer_papyrus
و قد يوجد بعض الاخطاء فى هذه الترجمة و هى بردية بالفعل مليئة بالالغاز لذلك ادرجت النصى الانجليزى متبعا بالترجمة العربية ثم بعد ذلك سأضيف التعليق و اتمنى الاستماع الى تعليقكم 

Ipuwer papyrus

[. .] The door [keepers] say: "Let us go and plunder." 
The confectioners [. . .]. 
The washerman refuses to carry his load [. . .] 
The bird [catchers] have drawn up in line of battle [. . . the inhabitants] of the Delta carry shields. 
The brewers [. . .] sad. 
A man regards his son as his enemy. Confusion [. . .] another. Come and conquer; judge [. . .] what was ordained for you in the time of Horus, in the age [of the Ennead . . .]. The virtuous man goes in mourning because of what has happened in the land [. . .] goes [. . .] the tribes of the desert have become Egyptians everywhere. 
Indeed, the face is pale; [. . .] what the ancestors foretold has arrived at [fruition . . .] the land is full of confederates, and a man goes to plough with his shield. 
Indeed, the meek say: ["He who is . . . of] face is as a well-born man." 
Indeed, [the face] is pale; the bowman is ready, wrongdoing is everywhere, and there is no man of yesterday. 
Indeed, the plunderer [. . .] everywhere, and the servant takes what he finds. 
Indeed, the Nile overflows, yet none plough for it. Everyone says: "We do not know what will happen throughout the land." 
Indeed, the women are barren and none conceive. Khnum fashions (men) no more because of the condition of the land. 

الحراس يقولون : "هيا لنذهب و نسرق"
 النفائس [...........] 
المغسل يرفض ان يحمل حمولته
صائدى الطيور سحبوا الى صفوف القتال  [...........]  سكان الدلتا يرفعون الدروع
السقاة  [...........]  حزين
الرجل يتخذ ابنه كعدو , حيرة  [...........]  الاخر تعالى و اقتحم
القاضى  [...........]  ما كان يعينه لك فى زمن حورس ,  فى عصر الإنيد (مجموعة من الالهة بدأت باتوم و هناك مجموعة اخرى هى الهة الاوجدود او الهة القوى الخفية فقوتها لا ترى و فوقهم جميعا الاله بتاح و هذا فى جميع عصور الفراعنة), الرجل الطاهر يذهب صباحا بسبب ما حدث فى ارض  [...........]  يذهب  [...........]  قبائل الصحراء اصبحوا مصريين فى كل مكان
حقا الوجوه شحبت  [...........]  الذى توقعه اسلافنا تحقق [...........]  الأرض مليئة بالأحلاف
و الرجل يذهب ليحرث حقله مرتديا درعه
فى الواقع الرجل المسكين يقول : هو من  [...........]  بوجه مثل رجل نقى حسن الفطرة
فى الواقع الوجه شاحب و رامى القوس متحفز, الخطيئة فى كل مكان و لا يوجد رجال مثلما كانوا بالامس
المجرمون حقا فى كل مكان و الخادمون يسرقون كل ما يجدوه
فى الواقع النيل فاض و لكن لا يجد من يحرث الأرض
كل الناس تقول لا نعلم ماذا سيحدث فى الارض
فى الواقع السيدات عقيمات لا يحملون و خنوم (اله الخصوبة و يشير الى الطين فيصمم شكل الناس من الطين قبل نفخ الروح) لن يصور المزيد من الرجال بسبب ما حل على الأرض


------------------------------------------------

II 
Indeed, poor men have become owners of wealth, and he who could not make sandals for himself is now a possessor of riches. 
Indeed, men's slaves, their hearts are sad, and magistrates do not fraternize with their people when they shout. 
Indeed, [hearts] are violent, pestilence is throughout the land, blood is everywhere, death is not lacking, and the mummy-cloth speaks even before one comes near it. 
Indeed, many dead are buried in the river; the stream is a sepulcher and the place of embalmment has become a stream. 
Indeed, noblemen are in distress, while the poor man is full of joy. Every town says: "Let us suppress the powerful among us." 
Indeed, men are like ibises. Squalor is throughout the land, and there are none indeed whose clothes are white in these times. 
Indeed, the land turns around as does a potter's wheel; the robber is a possessor of riches and [the rich man is become] a plunderer. 
Indeed, trusty servants are [. . .]; the poor man [complains]: "How terrible! What am I to do?" 
Indeed, the river is blood, yet men drink of it. Men shrink from human beings and thirst after water.
Indeed, gates, columns and walls are burnt up, while the hall of the palace stands firm and endures. 
Indeed, the ship of [the southerners] has broken up; towns are destroyed and Upper Egypt has become an empty waste.

Indeed, crocodiles [are glutted] with the fish they have taken, for men go to them of their own accord;
{crocodiles [sink] down because of what they have carried off, (for) men go to them of their own accord. (Wilson)}

it is the destruction of the land. Men say: "Do not walk here; behold, it is a net." Behold, men tread [the water] like fishes, and the frightened man cannot distinguish it because of terror. 
Indeed, men are few, and he who places his brother in the ground is everywhere. 

When the wise man speaks, [he flees without delay]. 
{The word of the wise has fled without delay(Lichtheim)}

Indeed, the well-born man [. . .] through lack of recognition, and the child of his lady has become the son of his maidservant. 

الوضيع ارتفع و الفقراء اصبحوا هم الأغنياء و الذى كان لا يملك ثمن صندل (حافى) اصبح هو من يملك الثروات
فى حقيقة الأمر الناس عبيد و قلوبهم حزينة
الحكام لا يستمعون الى صيحات الناس
القلوب اصبحت قاسية و الأمراض فى كل مكان الأرض امتلأت دماء و القتل منتشر و اكفان المومياوات تتكلم حتى قبل ان يقترب منها احد
العديد من الأموات يدفنون فى النهر و القنوات اصبحت قبور و اماكن التحنيط اصبحت هى القنوات 
الأنسان النبيل اصبح فى محنة و الوضيع فى سعادة
المدن تقول لنضعف كل قوى بيننا
حقا الناس اصبحت كطائر ابو منجل و الحقارة فى كل مكان و لم يعد هناك من يرتدى الملابس البيضاء فى ذلك الزمان
الأرض استدارت (شمس الغروب اشرقت من الغرب) و غيرت اتجاه دورانها مثل عجلة صانع الفخار السارقون اصبحوا اغنياء و الاغنياء اصبحوا سارقون
الخادمون الجديرين بالثقة هم  [...........]  و الضعفاء يشتكون قائلين ما هذه المحنة ماذا يجب ان نفعل
النهر اصبح دما و لا يستطيع الناس الشرب منه و الرجال ينكمشون من ظلم الناس و العطش
الابواب و الأعمدة و الجدران كلها احترقت فى حين قاعة القصر قوية و ثابتة (الحاكم لا يكترث)
السفن القادمة من الجنوب اتلفت و المدن دمرت و صعيد مصر اصبح نفاية فارغة
التماسيح اصبحت متخمة من اكل السمك الذى اخذته و الرجال الذين ذهبوا لصيد السمك طبقا لعادتهم , هذا دمار للارض فالرجال يقولون لا تسير هنا انظر ؟ انها شبكة انظر ؟ الرجال يسيرون على الماء مثل الاسماك فالرجال الخائفون لا يستطيعون التمييز من الرعب
فى الواقع الرجال قليلون و من يضع اخاه فى الارض فى كل مكان و عندما يتحدث اليه رجل حكيم يهرب منه دون تردد
فى الحقيقة الرجل النقى  [...........]  من قلة قيمته و الطفل من زوجته يصبح ابن خادمته



-----------------------------------------------

III 
Indeed, the desert is throughout the land, the nomes are laid waste, and barbarians from abroad have come to Egypt. 
Indeed, men arrive [. . .] and indeed, there are no Egyptians anywhere. 
Indeed, gold and lapis lazuli, silver and turquoise, carnelian and amethyst, Ibhet-stone and [. . .] are strung on the necks of maidservants. Good things are throughout the land, (yet) housewives say: "Oh that we had something to eat!" 
Indeed, [. . .] noblewomen. Their bodies are in sad plight by reason of their rags, and their hearts sink when greeting [one another]. Indeed, chests of ebony are broken up, and precious ssnDm-wood is cleft asunder in beds [. . .]. 
Indeed, the builders [of pyramids have become] cultivators, and those who were in the sacred bark are now yoked [to it]. None shall indeed sail northward to Byblos today; what shall we do for cedar trees for our mummies, and with the produce of which priests are buried and with the oil of which [chiefs] are embalmed as far as Keftiu? They come no more; gold is lacking [. . .] and materials for every kind of craft have come to an end. The [. . .] of the palace is despoiled. How often do people of the oases come with their festival spices, mats, and skins, with fresh rdmt-plants, grease of birds . . . ? 
Indeed, Elephantine and Thinis [...] of Upper Egypt, (but) without paying taxes owing to civil strife. Lacking are grain, charcoal, irtyw-fruit, m'w-wood, nwt-wood, and brushwood.

The work of craftsmen and [. . .] are the profit of the palace.
{The output of craftsmen is lacking … (Lichtheim)}

 To what purpose is a treasury without its revenues? Happy indeed is the heart of the king when truth { gifts (Lichtheim)} comes to him! And every foreign land [comes]! That is our fate and that is our happiness! What can we do about it? All is ruin! 
Indeed, laughter is perished and is [no longer] made; it is groaning that is throughout the land, mingled with complaints. 

الصحراء امتدت عبر الأرض و الأسماء ليس لها قيمة و البرابرة جاؤا الى مصر من الخارج
فى الواقع رجال قدموا  [...........]  و الواقع لا يوجد مصريون فى اى مكان
فى الواقع اصبح الذهب و الفضة و المجوهرات عقود فى رقاب الخادمات
الخيرات لم تعد موجودة فى اى مكان و الزوجات تتعجب ان وجدت شيئا لتاكله
فى الواقع   [...........]  النبيلات اجسادهن فى وضع محزن بسبب الخرقات التى يرتدونها و قلوبهم تغوص (خجلا) عندما تحيى احداهن الاخرى
فى الواقع دواليبهن الابنوس قد اتلفت و اخشاب اسرتهن النفيسة قد تشققت
فى الواقع بناة الأهرام اصبحوا مزارعين
و الذين كانوا فى المركب المقدس اصبحوا مستعبدين له
لا احد سيبحر شمالا الى بيبلوس (مدينة ساحلية فى لبنان) حتى يحصل على اخشاب الأرز لعمل التوابيت او ليحصل على المنتجات التى يستخدمها الكهنة للدفن او للزيوت التى تستخدم للتحنيط فلن تاتى بعد ذلك
الذهب قليل  [...........]  و المواد لكل الحرف ليس لها وجود ,  [...........]  القصر نهبت , كيف سياتى الناس من الواحات بتوابلهم او بحصائرهم او بالجلود و نباتاتهم و دهون الطيور
فى الواقع الفانتين و تانيس  [...........]  فى صعيد مصر و لكن بدون دفع الضرائب المستحقة للمحاكم المدنية , الحبوب و الفواكه و الاخشاب و الحطب نادرة
عمل الحرفيين و  [...........]  هو ربح القصر لذلك فهى كنز بدون عائد
فى الواقع سعيد قلب الملك عندما تأتيه الحقيقة (الهدايا) و كل ارض اجنبية تاتى فهذا هو قدرنا و هذه سعادتنا فماذا نستطيع ان نفعل حيال ذلك ؟ فكل شيئ اصبح دمار
فى الواقع اختفى الضحك و لم يعد احد يضحك فلم يعد هناك غير الانين و الشكوى فى كل مكان


-----------------------------------------------

IV 
Indeed, every dead person is as a well-born man.

Those who were Egyptians [have become] foreigners and are thrust aside. 
{Those who were people are strangers whom one shows the way(Lichtheim)}

Indeed, hair [has fallen out] for everybody, and the man of rank can no longer be distinguished from him who is nobody. 
Indeed, [. . .] because of noise; noise is not [. . .] in years of noise, and there is no end [of] noise. 
Indeed, great and small [say]: "I wish I might die." Little children say: "He should not have caused [me] to live." 
Indeed, the children of princes are dashed against walls, and the children of the neck are laid out on the high ground. 
Indeed, those who were in the place of embalmment are laid out on the high ground, and the secrets of the embalmers are thrown down because of it. 
Indeed, that has perished which yesterday was seen, and the land is left over to its weakness like the cutting of flax.
Indeed, the Delta in its entirety will not be hidden, and Lower Egypt puts trust in trodden roads. What can one do? No [. . .] exist anywhere, and men say: "Perdition to the secret place!" Behold, it is in the hands of those who do not know it like those who know it. The desert dwellers are skilled in the crafts of the Delta. 
Indeed, citizens are put to the corn-rubbers, and those who used to don fine linen are beaten with . . . Those who used never to see the day have gone out unhindered; those who were on their husbands' beds, let them lie on rafts. I say: "It is too heavy for me," concerning rafts bearing myrrh. Load them with vessels filled with [. . . Let] them know the palanquin. As for the butler, he is ruined. There are no remedies for it; noblewomen suffer like maidservants, minstrels are at the looms within the weaving-rooms, and what they sing to the Songstress-goddess is mourning. Talkers [. . .] corn-rubbers.
Indeed, all female slaves are free with their tongues, and when their mistress speaks, it is irksome to the maidservants. 
Indeed, trees are felled and branches are stripped off. 

فى الواقع كل انسان يموت يعتبر كانه ولد من جديد الى عالم النقاء
و المصريون اصبحوا اجانب و نحوا جانبا
و شعر كل انسان سقط و صفوة المجتمع لم يعودوا معروفين عند اى احد
فى الواقع  [...........]  بسبب الضجيج , الضجيج ليس  [...........]  فى سنوات الضجيج و ليس هناك نهاية للضجيج
فالعظيم و الصغير يقولون كم اتمنى ان اموت و الطفل يقول كان لا يجب ان آتى للحياة
فى الحقيقة اطفال الأمراء يقذفون عرض الحائط و الاطفال و هم فى رعاية امهاتهم يطرحون على الارض العاليه (ارض المقابر فى اماكن عالية حتى لا تتاثر بالفيضان)
فى الواقع هؤلاء من كانوا يقومون بالتحنيط يطرحون على الارض العالية و معهم اسرار التحنيط
فكل ما كان يعرف بالامس يهلك و الارض قد اهملوها فتذبل مثل نبات الكتان المقطوع
فى الواقع الدلتا لن تختفى و الوجه البحرى سيضع ثقته فى طرق معروفة للناس فماذا سيستطيع الناس ان يفعلوا ؟ . لا  [...........]  يوجد فى اى مكان و الرجال تقول اللعنة على اسرار المهنة انظر ؟ هذه يد من لا يعلم مثل من يعلم و سكان الصحراء يحترفون فى مهن سكان الدلتا
فى الواقع المواطنين سيصبحون مهملين و هؤلاء من كانوا يدرسون فنون صناعة الكتان انهزموا من  [...........]  هؤلاء الذين تعودوا ان لا يمر يوم بدون معوقات
هؤلاء من كانوا فى سرير ازواجهن دعهن ينامون على الواح الخشب
انا اقول ان هذا ثقيل جدا عليا
الاهتمام بالواح تحمل نبات المر
حملهم بوعاء مليئ ب  [...........]  دعهم يعلمون ما هى المحفة
بينما رئيس الخدم يدمر و لا يوجد علاج لذلك
النبيلات يعانون مثل الخادمات و المطربون يظهرون خلال حجرات النسيج و ما يغنونه للإلهات المرهقة من الغناء حزين
فى الواقع كل الامات احرار فى السنتهن و عندما تتحدث سيدتهن فيتضجرون
فى الواقع الأشجار سقطت و الفروع بدون اوراق

-----------------------------------------------

V 
I have separated him and his household slaves, and men will say when they hear it: "Cakes are lacking for most children; there is no food [. . .]. What is the taste of it like today?" 
Indeed, magnates are hungry and perishing, followers are followed [. . .] because of complaints. 
Indeed, the hot-tempered man says: "If I knew where God is, then I would serve Him." 
Indeed, [Right] pervades the land in name, but what men do in trusting to it is Wrong. 
Indeed, runners are fighting over the spoil [of ] the robber, and all his property is carried off. 
Indeed, all animals, their hearts weep; cattle moan because of the state of the land. 
Indeed, the children of princes are dashed against walls, and the children of the neck are laid out on the high ground. Khnum groans because of his weariness.
Indeed, terror kills; the frightened man opposes what is done against your enemies. Moreover, the few are pleased, while the rest are . . . Is it by following the crocodile and cleaving it asunder? Is it by slaying the lion roasted on the fire? [Is it] by sprinkling for Ptah and taking [. . .]? Why do you give to him? There is no reaching him. It is misery which you give to him. 
Indeed, slaves . . . throughout the land, and the strong man sends to everyone; a man strikes his maternal brother. What is it that has been done? I speak to a ruined man. 

Indeed, the ways are [. . .], the roads are watched;
{the ways [are not] guarded roads (Wilson)}

men sit in the bushes until the benighted traveler comes in order to plunder his burden, and what is upon him is taken away. He is belabored with blows of a stick and murdered. 
Indeed, that has perished which yesterday was seen, and the land is left over to its weakness like the cutting of flax, commoners coming and going in dissolution [. . .]. 

الكعك قليل للاطفال لا يوجد طعام  [...........]  يا ترى ما هو مذاقها
فى الواقع كريم الاصل جائع و بردان
و الاتباع متبعون  [...........]  بسبب الشكوى
فى الواقع الرجل ذو حمية الدم يقول "لو انى اعلم اين الاله موجود فسوف اخدمه"
فى الواقع الحق ينتشر فى الارض بالاسم فقط و لكن ما يفعله الرجال خطأ
فى الواقع الساعون يقاتلون عن فساد السارقين و املاكهم هم تسلب
فى الواقع تبكى قلوب كل الحيوانات و الماشية تئن من حالة الارض
فى الواقع اطفال الامراء يلقون عرض الحائط و الاطفال فى رعاية امهاتهم يقادون الى الارض العالية
خنوم يئن من الحزن
فى الواقع الرعب قاتل و الرجال الخائفون يقفون مع الاعداء و مع ذلك القليل منهم من يشكر
بينما الاخرون  [...........] 
هل هذا باتباع التمساح و تقطيعه اربا ؟
هل هذا بذبح الاسد و شويه على النار ؟
هل هذا (برش الماء) من اجل بتاح ثم اتخاذ  [...........] ؟
لماذا تعطى له ؟ فلا شئ يصل له فانت لا تعطى له الا التعاسة
فى الواقع العبيد  [...........]  فى كل الارض و الرجال الاقوياء يرسلون الى اى فرد
الرجل يضرب اخوه الشقيق . ما هذا الذى حدث ؟ انا اتحدث الى رجل محطم
فى الواقع السبل  [...........]  و كل الطرق مراقبة و الرجال يمكثون فى الشجيرات حتى ياتى المسافرون الهالكون من اجل ان ينهبوهم فيضربوهم بشدة مع وابل من الطعنات حتى يقتلوا
فى الواقع فذاك انتهى ما كان الامس موجودا و الارض تركت لتضعف مثل عود الكتان المقطوع
و عامة الشعب ياتون و يذهبون و هم يذوبون و يتناقصون


-----------------------------------------------

VI 
Would that there were an end of men, without conception, without birth! Then would the land be quiet from noise and tumult be no more. 
Indeed, [men eat] herbage and wash [it] down with water; neither fruit nor herbage can be found [for] the birds, and [. . .] is taken away from the mouth of the pig. No face is bright which you have [. . .] for me through hunger. 
Indeed, everywhere barley has perished and men are stripped of clothes, spice, and oil; everyone says: "There is none." The storehouse is empty and its keeper is stretched on the ground; a happy state of affairs! . . .
Would that I had raised my voice at that moment, that it might have saved me from the pain in which I am. 

Indeed, the private council-chamber, its writings are taken away and the mysteries which were [in it] are laid bare. 
{the writings of the augurs enclosure are read. The place of secrets which was (so formerly) is (now) laid bare (Wilson)}

Indeed, magic spells are divulged; smw- and shnw-spells are frustrated because they are remembered by men. 
Indeed, public offices are opened and their inventories are taken away; the serf has become an owner of serfs. 
Indeed, [scribes] are killed and their writings are taken away. Woe is me because of the misery of this time! 
Indeed, the writings of the scribes of the cadaster are destroyed, and the corn of Egypt is common property. 
Indeed, the laws of the council chamber are thrown out; indeed, men walk on them in public places, and poor men break them up in the streets. 
Indeed,
the poor man has attained to the state { comes to the place(Lichtheim) } of the Nine Gods, and the erstwhile procedure of the House of the Thirty is divulged. 
Indeed, the great council-chamber is a popular resort, and poor men come and go to the Great Mansions. 
Indeed, the children of magnates are ejected into the streets; the wise man agrees and the fool says "no," and it is pleasing in the sight of him who knows nothing about it. 
Indeed, those who were in the place of embalmment are laid out on the high ground, and the secrets of the embalmers are thrown down because of it. 


هل هذه ربما هى نهاية البشر دون حمل و دون ولادة و هل بعد ذلك يمكن للارض ان تهدأ من الضجيج و الفتنة تتوقف 
فى الواقع الرجال ياكلون الكلأ و يغسلونه بالماء و لكن لا الفواكه و لا الكلأ موجود للطيور و  [...........]  تنتزع من فم الخنزير , لا يوجد وجه مشرق مثل الذى انت  [...........]  من اجلى خلال الجوع
فى الواقع فى كل مكان هلك الشعير و الرجال عراة و الناس تقول لا يوجد زيت و لا توابل و المستودعات فارغة و حراسها نائمون على الارض فى كارثة سعيدة
هل يجب على رفع صوتى فى ذلك الوقت فهذا ربما ينجدنى من الالم الذى اشعر به
فى الواقع البلدية تم اخذ مستنداتها و الغموض الذى كان بها القى دون غطاء
فى الواقع الكلمات السحرية تم افشائها فحبط عملها لانها اصبحت معلومة للجميع
فى الواقع المكاتب العامة فتحت و مخزونها قد تم اخذه
العبد اصبح مالكا للعبيد
و الكتبة قتلوا و كتاباتهم قد اخذت بعيدا اشعر بالحزن لهذه التعاسة التى ستعم فى ذلك الوقت
فى الواقع النصوص دمرت و محصول الذرة لمصر اصبح ملكا للجميع
فى الواقع قانون البلدية القى به و تدوس عليها الاقدام فى الاماكن العامة و الفقراء  قضوا عليها فى الطرقات
فى الواقع الفقراء يتحققون من منزلة التاسوع (اتحاد من تسعة الهة وهم اول ثلاثة اجيال من اتوم فى سلالة الإنيد و وصل عددها فيما بعد الى ثلاثة الاف الها من ذرية اتوم) و الاجراءات السابقة على منزل الثلاثون(قاعة محكمة فى يوم الحساب) تم افشاؤها
فى الواقع مبنى البلدية اصبح متنزها عاما و الفقراء يجيئون و يذهبون فى القصر الكبير
فى الواقع اطفال الصفوة تم طردهم الى الشارع
و الرجل الحكيم يوافق و الحمقى يقولون لا و الطريف فى هذا المشهد انهم لا يعلمون شيئا
فى الواقع هؤلاء من كانوا فى غرفة التحنيط تم وضعهم فى الخارج على الارض العالية و اسرار التحنيط تم القاءها لذلك

-----------------------------------------------


VII 
Behold, the fire has gone up on high, and its burning goes forth against the enemies of the land. 
Behold, things have been done which have not happened for a long time past; the king has been deposed by the rabble. 
Behold, he who was buried as a falcon [is devoid] of biers, and what the pyramid concealed has become empty. 
Behold, it has befallen that the land has been deprived of the kingship by a few lawless men. 
Behold, men have fallen into rebellion against the Uraeus, the [. . .] of Re, even she who makes the Two Lands content. 
Behold, the secret of the land whose limits were unknown is divulged, and the Residence is thrown down in a moment. 
Behold, Egypt is fallen to pouring of water, and he who poured water on the ground has carried off the strong man in misery.
Behold, the Serpent is taken from its hole, and the secrets of the Kings of Upper and Lower Egypt are divulged. 
Behold, the Residence is afraid because of want, and [men go about] unopposed to stir up strife. 
Behold, the land has knotted itself up with confederacies, and the coward takes the brave man's property. 
Behold, the Serpent [. . .] the dead: he who could not make a sarcophagus for himself is now the possessor of a tomb. 
Behold, the possessors of tombs are ejected on to the high ground, while he who could not make a coffin for himself is now [the possessor] of a treasury. 
Behold, this has happened [to] men; he who could not build a room for himself is now a possessor of walls. 
Behold, the magistrates of the land are driven out throughout the land: [. . .] are driven out from the palaces. 

Behold, noble ladies are now on rafts, and magnates are in the labor establishment, while he who could not sleep even on walls is now the possessor of a bed.
Behold, the possessor of wealth now spends the night thirsty, while he who once begged his dregs for himself is now the possessor of overflowing bowls. 
Behold, the possessors of robes are now in rags, while he who could not weave for himself is now a possessor of fine linen. 
Behold, he who could not build a boat for himself is now the possessor of a fleet; their erstwhile owner looks at them, but they are not his. 
Behold, he who had no shade is now the possessor of shade, while the erstwhile possessors of shade are now in the full blast of the storm. 
Behold, he who was ignorant of the lyre is now the possessor of a harp, while he who never sang for himself now vaunts the Songstress-goddess. 
Behold, those who possessed vessel-stands of copper [. . .] not one of the jars thereof has been adorned. 


انظر ؟ النار ذهبت خارجا الى اتجاه الاعداء
انظر ؟ هناك اشياء حدثت لم تحدث منذ زمن بعيد الملك تم خلعه بواسطة حشد من الناس
انظر ؟ هذا الذى كان يدفن كصقر (ملك)  دفن بدون نعش و ما اخفته الاهرام اصبح خاليا
انظر ؟ هناك اشياء قد حدثت فالارض بدون قائد و من يسيطر عليها بعضا من الخارجين على القانون
انظر ؟ الرجال يسقطون فى الثورة ضد  [...........]  لرع حتى هذه من اسعدت الارضين
انظر ؟ اسرار الارض التى كانت غير معلومة قد افشوا سرها و المسنوطنين تم القائهم فى لحظة
انظر ؟ مصر تنهمر عليها المياه و من ينزل المياة خطف الرجال الاقوياء  فى مأساة
انظر ؟ الافعى تستخرج من جحرها و اسرار مصر تم افشاؤها
انظر ؟ المستوطنون خائفون بسبب الحاجة و الرجال يذهبون ليشعلون الفتنة بدون معارضة
انظر ؟ الارض انقسمت الى اشياع  و الجبناء يستولون على اموال الشجعان
انظر ؟ الافعى   [...........]  الميت الذى كان لا يستطيع عمل تابوت لنفسه اليوم يمتلك معبدا
انظر ؟ من كان يملك معبدا تم طردهم خارجا و من كان لا يستطيع شراء كفنا اصبح يملك الكنوز
انظر ؟ هذا حدث للناس فمن كان لا يستطيع بناء غرفة لنفسه اصبح يملك جدارا (سور)
انظر ؟ الحكام تم طردهم من الارض و  [...........]  تم طردهم من كل مكان
انظر ؟ النبيلات الان ينامون على الواح و رجال الصفوة ينامون فى مساكن العمال بينما من كان لا يجد ان ينام بجوار جدار اصبح الان يملك سريرا
انظر ؟ من كان يملك الاموال اصبح يقضى الليل عطشانا بينما الشحاذون يملكون الكثير من الماء
انظر ؟ من كان يملك الملابس اصبح يرتدى الخرقات بينما من كان لا يستطيع امتلاك ثوب اصبح يملك الملابس الفاخرة
انظر ؟ من كان لا يستطيع بناء قارب لنفسه اصبح يملك اسطولا فى حين مالكها ينظر اليها و لا يستفيد منها
انظر ؟ من كان ليس له سقف يظله اصبح عنده سقفا بينما مالك السقف اصبح فى العراء
انظر ؟ من كان لا يعلم كيف يستعمل القيثارة اصبح يملك (الهارب) و من لم يكن يغنى حتى لنفسه اصبح يتعالى على الإلهات المتعبات من الغناء
انظر ؟ هؤلاء من كانوا يملكون قواعد الأوانى النحاسية  [...........]  و لذلك لا شئ من الجرار زينت

-----------------------------------------------

VIII 
Behold, he who slept wifeless through want [finds] riches, while he whom he never saw stands making dole. 
Behold, he who had no property is now a possessor of wealth, and the magnate praises him. 
Behold, the poor of the land have become rich, and the [erstwhile owner] of property is one who has nothing. 
Behold, serving-men have become masters of butlers, and he who was once a messenger now sends someone else. 
Behold, he who had no loaf is now the owner of a barn, and his storehouse is provided with the goods of another. 
Behold, he whose hair is fallen out and who had no oil has now become the possessors of jars of sweet myrrh. 
Behold, she who had no box is now the owner of a coffer, and she who had to look at her face in the water is now the owner of a mirror. 
Behold, [. . .]. 
Behold, a man is happy eating his food. Consume your goods in gladness and unhindered, for it is good for a man to eat his food; God commands it for him whom He has favored [. . .]. 
[Behold, he who did not know] his god now offers to him with incense of another [who is] not known [to him]. 
[Behold,] great ladies, once possessors of riches, now give their children for beds. 
Behold, a man [to whom is given] a noble lady as wife, her father protects him, and he who has not [. . .] killing him. 
Behold, the children of magistrates are [ . . . the calves] of cattle [are given over] to the plunderers. 

Behold, priests transgress with the cattle of the poor [. . .]. 
Behold, he who could not slaughter for himself now slaughters bulls, and he who did not know how to carve now sees [. . .]. 
Behold, priests transgress with geese, which are given [to] the gods instead of oxen. 
Behold, maidservants [. . .] offer ducks; noblewomen [. . .]. 
Behold, noblewomen flee; the overseers of [. . .] and their [children] are cast down through fear of death. 
[Behold,] the chiefs of the land flee; there is no purpose for them because of want. The lord of [. . .]. 


انظر ؟ هذا من كان ينام بدون زوجة من فقره وجد الاغنياء و من لم يرى طوال حياته (ستاند) يدفع الصدقات
انظر ؟ من كان لا يملك شيئا اصبح يملك ثروة و علية القوم يمجدونه
انظر ؟ فقير الارض اصبح غنيا بينما من كان يملك المال اصبح لا يملك شيئا
انظر ؟ الخادم اصبح عنده العديد من رؤساء الخدم و من كان فى يوم ما يرسل بالرسائل اصبح اليوم يرسل الاخرين
انظر ؟ من كان لا يملك رغيف خبز اصبح عنده حظيرة من الماشية و مخزنه يمتلئ ببضائع الاخر
انظر ؟ من كان شعره يسقط و لا يجد زيتا اصبح يملك الجرار من الحلوى
انظر ؟ من كانت لا تملك صندوقا اصبحت تملك دولابا فاخرا و من كانت تنظر الى وجهها فى الماء اصبحت تملك مرآة
انظر ؟ هناك رجل سعيد و هو يأكل طعامه و يستهلك خيراتك بسعادة دون معوقات  فمن الحسن للرجل ان ياكل طعامه فالاله امر له هذا الطعام و هو الذى فضله  [...........] 
انظر ؟ هو من لا يعرف الهه يمنح الهه بخور يخص اخر لا يعلم من هو
انظر ؟ السيدات الكريمات اللاتى كن ذات يوم يملكن الثروة الان يمنحن اطفالهن فى مقابل سرير
انظر ؟ الرجل التى تمنح له السيدة النبيلة كزوجة فوالدها هو من يحميه و هو ليس عنده  [...........] يقتله
انظر ؟ ابناء الحكام  [...........] صغار الماشية تعطى للسارقين
انظر ؟ الكاهن يعتدى عليه بماشية الفقير  [...........] 
انظر ؟ من كان لا يملك ان يذبح لنفسه الان يذبح الثيران و من كان لا يعرف النحت الان يرى  [...........] 
انظر ؟ الكاهن يغش بذبح الأوز التى تمنح للالهة بدلا من الثيران
انظر ؟ الخادمة [...........] تمنح البط للسيدة النبيلة  [...........] 
انظر ؟ السيدات النبيلات يفرون و الملاحظون ل  [...........] و ابنائهن يبعثرون من الخوف فى الارض
انظر ؟ رؤساء الارض يفرون لا هدف لهم بسبب الحاجة
سيد الجميع  [...........] 

-----------------------------------------------

IX 
[Behold,] those who once owned beds are now on the ground, while he who once slept in squalor now lays out a skin-mat for himself. 
Behold, noblewomen go hungry, while the priests are sated with what has been prepared for them. 
Behold, no offices are in their right place, like a herd running at random without a herdsman. 
Behold, cattle stray and there is none to collect them, but everyone fetches for himself those that are branded with his name. {Every man takes for himself and brands (them) with his name(Wilson)}
Behold, a man is slain beside his brother, who runs away and abandons him to save his own skin. 
Behold, he who had no yoke of oxen is now the owner of a herd, and he who could find for himself no ploughman is now the owner of cattle. 
Behold, he who had no grain is now the owner of granaries, and he who had to fetch loan-corn for himself is now one who issues it. 
Behold, he who had no dependents is now an owner of serfs, and he who was [a magnate] now performs his own errands. 
Behold, the strong men of the land, the condition of the people is not reported [to them]. All is ruin! 
Behold, no craftsmen work, for the enemies of the land have impoverished its craftsmen. 
[Behold, he who once recorded] the harvest now knows nothing about it, while he who never ploughed [for himself is now the owner of corn; the reaping] takes place but is not reported. The scribe [sits in his office], but his hands [are idle] in it. 
Destroyed is [. . .] in that time, and a man looks [on his friend as] an adversary. The infirm man brings coolness [to what is hot . . .] fear [. . .. . .]. Poor men [. . . the land] is not bright because of it. 

انظر ؟ هذا من كان يوم ما عنده سرير ينام الان على الارض بينما الذى كان يوما ما حقيرا الان يفرش لنفسه ابسطة من الجلود
انظر ؟ النبيلات اصبحن جوعى بينما الكهنة مكتفون بما يمنح لهم
انظر ؟ لا توجد مكاتب فى مكانها الصحيح مثل القطيع الذى يجرى بعشوائية دون راعى
انظر ؟ الماشية تضيع و لا يوجد من يجمعها و لكن كل واحد يأخذ ما يستطيع لنفسه
انظر ؟ الرجل يذبح بجوار اخيه الذى يهرب بجلده
انظر ؟ من كان لا يملك عقال ثور اصبح الان يملك قطيعا و من كان لم يجد ثمن وجبة اصبح الان يملك الماشية
انظر ؟ من كان لا يملك حبة اصبح عنده صومعة و من كان يجتهد لاقتراض الذرة اصبح الان يمنحها
انظر ؟ من كان يعيش معتمدا على غيره اصبح الان يملك العبيد و علية القوم الان يقومون باعمالهم بايديهم
انظر ؟ الرجال الاقوياء لا يعلمون باحوال الناس كل شئ اصبح دمارا
انظر ؟ لا يوجد عمل حرفيين لان اعداء الارض افقروهم
انظر ؟ امناء المخازن نسوا اعمالهم  بينما من لم يحرث لنفسه اصبح الان مالك الحصاد و لكن لا يسجله رغم وجود الامين و لكن يده اصبحت ثقيلة
مدمر  [...........] فى ذلك الوقت و الرجل ينظر الى زميله كانه عدو فالرجل المضطرب يجلب البرودة لما هو حار  [...........] الخوف  [...........] الفقراء  [...........] الارض غير مبهجة بسبب ذلك

-----------------------------------------------

X 
Destroyed is [. . .] their food is taken from them [. . . through] fear of his terror. The commoner begs [. . .] messenger, but not [. . .] time. He is captured laden with goods and [all his property] is taken away. [. . .] men pass by his door [. . .] the outside of the wall, a shed, and rooms containing falcons. It is the common man who will be vigilant, the day having dawned on him without his dreading it. Men run because of [. . . for] the temple of the head, strained through a woven cloth within the house. What they make are tents, just like the desert folk. 
Destroyed is the doing of that for which men are sent by retainers in the service of their masters; they have no readiness. 
Behold, they are five men, and they say: "Go on the road you know, for we have arrived." 
Lower Egypt weeps; the king's storehouse is the common property of everyone, and the entire palace is without its revenues. To it belong emmer and barley, fowl and fish; to it belong white cloth and fine linen, copper and oil; to it belong carpet and mat, [. . .] flowers and wheat-sheaf and all good revenues . . . If the . . . it in the palace were delayed, men would be devoid [of . . .]. 
Destroy the enemies of the august Residence, splendid of magistrates [. . .] in it like [. . .]; indeed, the Governor of the City goes unescorted. 
Destroy [the enemies of the august Residence,] splendid [. . .]. [Destroy the enemies of] that erstwhile august Residence, manifold of laws [. . .]. [Destroy the enemies of] that erstwhile august [Residence . . .]. 
Destroy the enemies of that erstwhile august Residence [. . .] none can stand [. . .]. 
Destroy the enemies of that erstwhile august Residence, manifold of offices; indeed [. . .]. 
Remember to immerse [. . .] him who is in pain when he is sick in his body; show respect [. . .] because of his god that he may guard the utterance [. . .] his children who are witnesses of the surging of the flood. 


محطم هو  [...........] طعامهم اخذ منهم  [...........] خوفا من ارهابه
عامة الشعب يتضرعون  [...........] رسول , و لكن  [...........] الوقت
انه اقتنص قافلة من البضائع و كل ممتلكاته قد اخذت منه
 [...........] الرجال يمرون بجوار بابه [...........] خارج الحصن يوجد عازل و غرف تحتوى على صقور
و الرجل العادى هو من سيظل متيقظا للحراسة فيشرق عليه النهار دون ان يفزعها
رجال يهرولون بسبب  [...........] الى معبد الزعيم و شدوا باحكام اقمشة محيكة على اوتاد داخل المنزل  فما يفعلون هو خيام تماما مثل سكان الصحراء
كل شئ محطم لذلك الرجال لا يقومون بخدمة اسيادهم الا بعد الحصول على مقدم اتعابهم فلا يوجد عندهم ما يشجعهم
انظر ؟ هناك خمسة رجال انهم يقولون "اذهب فى الطريق الذى تعرفه من اجله اتينا"
الوجه البحرى يبكى
مخازن الملوك اصبحت ملكية عامة لأى احد و القصر كله لا يدخله منها دخل
و فيها ما فيها من الهدايا و الشعير و الطيور و الاسماك و فيها الملابس البيضاء من الكتان الفاخر و النحاس و الزيت و السجاجيد و الابسطة  [...........] و الزهور و حزم القمح و كل دخل جيد
 [...........] اذا  [...........] هذا فى القصر قد تاخر الرجال كانوا سيكونون خاليين من  [...........] 
حطموا اعداء مستوطنين الشهر الثامن بهاء الحكام  [...........] فى ذلك مثل  [...........]
فى الواقع حاكم المدينه يذهب بدون رفقاء
حطموا اعداء مستوطنين الشهر الثامن بهاء  [...........] 
حطموا اعداء مستوطنين ما قبل الشهر الثامن متعددى القانون  [...........] 
حطموا اعداء مستوطنين ما قبل الشهر الثامن  [...........] 
حطموا اعداء مستوطنين ما قبل الشهر الثامن  [...........] فلا يوجد احد يستطيع الوقوف  [...........] 
حطموا اعداء مستوطنين ما قبل الشهر الثامن متعددى المكاتب , فى الواقع  [...........] 
تذكر ان تغمس  [...........] هو من يتالم عندما يكون مريضا فى جسده
اظهر احترام  [...........] بسبب الهه الذى ربما يحفظ الكلام [...........] اطفاله الذين هم شهود على تدفق الفيضان

-----------------------------------------------


XI 
Remember to [. . . . . .]. . . shrine, to fumigate with incense and to offer water in a jar in the early morning. 
Remember [to bring] fat r-geese, trp-geese, and ducks and to offer god's offerings to the gods. 
Remember to chew natron and to prepare white bread; a man [should do it] on the day of wetting the head. 
Remember to erect flagstaffs and to carve offering stones, the priest cleansing the chapels and the temple being plastered (white) like milk; to make pleasant the odor of the horizon and to provide bread-offerings. 
Remember to observe regulations, to fix dates correctly, and to remove him who enters on the priestly office in impurity of body, for that is doing it wrongfully, it is destruction of the heart [. . .] the day which precedes eternity, the months [. . .] years are known. 
Remember to slaughter oxen [. . .]. 
Remember to go forth purged [. . .] who calls to you; to put r-geese on the fire [. . .] to open the jar [. . .] the shore of the waters [. . .] of women [. . .] clothing [. . .. . .] to give praise . . . in order to appease you. 
[. . .] lack of people; come [. . .] Re who commands [. . .] worshipping him [. . .] West until [. . .] are diminished [. . .]. 
Behold, why does he seek to fashion [men . . .]? The frightened man is not distinguished from the violent one. 


تذكر  [...........] ضريح
 فتطهره بالبخور و تمنح له جرة من الماء فى الصباح الباكر
تذكر ان تحضر الاوز و البط السمين و تمنح منحة للالهة
تذكر ان تنظف اسنانك (بالناترون) و ان تجهز العيش الابيض فالرجل يجب ان يفعل ذلك فى يوم تهذيب النفس
تذكر ان تنصب سارية العلم (عمود لقياس الزمن) و ان تنقش على الحجارة للالهة و الكاهن ينظف مكان الصلاة و المعبد يجلى تماما فيصبح ابيض مثل اللبن حتى تجعل رائحة الافق مباركة
و حتى تقدم منحا من الخبز
تذكر ان تراقب التطور (الشمس) لتثبت التاريخ بدقة
و ان تبعد من يدخل دار الكهنة و جسده نجس لان هذا خطأ كبير فهذا تحطيم لقلب  [...........] اليوم الذى يسبق الخلود , الشهور  [...........] سنوات معروفة
تذكر ان تذبح ثورا  [...........] 
تذكر ان تبالغ فى تطهير  [...........] الذى يناديك , ان تضع الاوز على النار  [...........] و ان تفتح جرة  [...........] شاطئ المياة  [...........] للنساء  [...........] ملابس  [...........] و ان تمنح المجد  [...........] حتى ُينزل عليك السكينة
 [...........] القليل من الناس , ياتون  [...........] رع الذى امر  [...........] عبادته  [...........] الغرب حتى  [...........] يقلل  [...........] 
انظر ؟ لماذا يبحث على تشكيل الرجال  [...........] ؟ الرجل الخائف لا يبان من الرجل العنيف

-----------------------------------------------

XII 
He brings coolness upon heat; men say: "He is the herdsman of mankind, and there is no evil in his heart." Though his herds are few, yet he spends a day to collect them, their hearts being on fire. 
Would that he had perceived their nature in the first generation; then he would have imposed obstacles, he would have stretched out his arm against them, he would have destroyed their herds and their heritage {heirs(Lichtheim)}. Men desire the giving of birth, but sadness supervenes, with needy people on all sides. So it is, and it will not pass away while the gods who are in the midst of it exist. Seed goes forth into mortal women, but none are found on the road. 
Combat has gone forth, and he who should be a redresser of evils is one who commits them; neither do men act as pilot in their hour of duty. Where is he today? Is he asleep? Behold, his power is not seen. 
If we had been fed, I would not have found you, I would not have been summoned in vain; "Aggression against it means pain of heart" is a saying on the lips of everyone. Today he who is afraid . . . a myriad of people; [. . .] did not see [. . .] against the enemies of [. . .] at his outer chamber; who enter the temple [. . .] weeping for him [. . .] that one who confounds what he has said . . . The land has not fallen [. . .] the statues are burned and their tombs destroyed [. . .] he sees the day of [. . .]. He who could not make for himself [. . .] between sky and ground is afraid of everybody. 
. . . if he does it . . . what you dislike taking. 
Authority, knowledge, and truth are with you, yet confusion is what you set throughout the land, also the noise of tumult. Behold, one deals harm to another, for men conform to what you have commanded. If three men travel on the road, they are found to be only two, for the many kill the few. 

هو من احضر البرد على الحرارة
رجال يقولون "هو راعى الجنس البشرى و لا يوجد شر فى قلبه"
رغم ان قطيعه قليل و لكنه ما زال يجمعهم طوال اليوم لان ما زالت النار فى قلوبهم
انه كان يلاحظ طبيعتهم منذ بدايتهم ثم وضع العقبات ثم مد يديه ضدهم ثم سيحطم قطيعهم وسيحطم تراثهم (ميراثهم)
فرغبات الرجال مستمرة لانها عطاء من اجل الولادة  و لكن الحزن شئ عارض مع كل المحتاجين فى جميع الانحاء
اذن فهو كذلك و هذا لن ينقضى طالما الالهة المشتركة  فيها موجودة
كبذرة تدخل فى امرأة ميتة و لكن لا يوجد شئ على الطريق
النزال بلغ ذروته (انتهى) و من كان يجب ان يكون مصلح الشرور هو من ارتكبها
لا يوجد احد من الرجال يتصرف كقائد فى وقت ساعة خدمتهم اين هو اليوم هل هو نائم
انظر ؟ ان قوته لا ترى
لو كنا أُطعمنا لما كنت وجدتك لما كنت استدعيت دون احترام
"التعدى عليها (ماعت) يؤدى الى الم فى القلب" هو قول على شفاة كل انسان
 اليوم من هو خائف  [...........] الكثير من الناس ,  [...........] لا يرى  [...........] ضد اعداء  [...........] عند غرفته الخارجية , من يدخل المعبد  [...........] يبكى من اجله  [...........] ذاك هو من غير ما قاله   [...........] الارض لم تسقط  [...........] التماثيل احرقت و اضرحتهم دمرت  [...........] هو يرى يوم  [...........] , الذى لم يستطيع ان يجعل نفسه  [...........] بين السماء و الارض خائف من كل الناس
 [...........] لو فعلها  [...........] ما تكره ان تلقاه
السلطة و المعرفة و الحقيقة معك فلم يفسد بعد ما فعلته خلال الأرض و كذلك الضوضاء و الفتن , انظر ؟ فشئ يفسد الاخر لرجال وافقوا على ما امرت به , لو ثلاثة رجال رحلوا على الطريق فسيكونون اثنان  فالكثير يقتل القليل

-----------------------------------------------

XIII 
Does a herdsman desire death? Then may you command reply to be made, because it means that one loves, another detests; it means that their existences are few everywhere; it means that you have acted so as to bring those things to pass. You have told lies, and the land is a weed which destroys men, and none can count on life. All these years are strife, and a man is murdered on his housetop even though he was vigilant in his gate lodge. Is he brave and saves himself? It means he will live. 
When men send a servant for humble folk, he goes on the road until he sees the flood; the road is washed out and he stands worried. What is on him is taken away, he is belabored with blows of a stick and wrongfully slain. Oh that you could taste a little of the misery of it! Then you would say [. . .] from someone else as a wall, over and above [. . .] hot . . . years . . . [. . .]. 
[It is indeed good] when ships fare upstream [. . . . . .] robbing them.
It is indeed good [. . .]. [It is indeed] good when the net is drawn in and birds are tied up [. . .]. 
It is [indeed] good [. . .] dignities for them, and the roads are passable. 
It is indeed good when the hands of men build pyramids, when ponds are dug and plantations of the trees of the gods are made. 
It is indeed good when men are drunk; they drink myt and their hearts are happy. 

هل الراعى يريد الموت ؟ لذلك هل (تتكرم) و تأمر برد ليفعل
لان هذا يعنى ان هناك انسان يحب و الاخر يكره
فهذا يعنى ان وجودهم قليل فى كل مكان
فهذا يعنى انك فعلت ذلك لتمرر هذه الاشياء
انك رويت اكاذيب
و الارض مثل النبات الضار الذى يحطم الرجال
و لا يستطيع احد الاستمرار فى الحياة
كل هذه السنوات نزاع
و الرجل يقتل فى منزله حتى و لو كان حارسا فى غرفة البواب
هل هو شجاع و يحرس نفسه فهذا يعنى انه سيعيش
عندما يرسل الرجال خادم لقوم حقراء , فيذهب فى الطريق حتى يرى الطوفان , الطريق يغسل و هو يقف قلقا
فما كان عليه يأخذ منه و يضرب بوابل من العصيان و يذبح مظلوما
يجب ان تستطيع ان تتذوق القليل من هذه التعاسة
ثم تقول  [...........] من رجل اخر كذلك
فوق و اعلى  [...........] حار  [...........] سنوات  [...........] 
فهذا حقا حسن تسافر السفن ضد التيار  [...........] يسرقهم
فهذا حقا حسن  [...........] 
فهذا حقا حسن عندما تنصب الشباك و تقع فيها الطيور
فهذا حقا حسن عندما تبنى ايادى الرجال الاهرامات عندما تحفر البحيرات و تزرع اشجار الالهة
فهذا حقا حسن يثمل الرجال و يشربون (..) و قلوبهم سعيدة
-----------------------------------------------


XIV 
It is indeed good when shouting is in men's mouths, when the magnates of districts stand looking on at the shouting in their houses, clad in a cloak, cleansed in front and well-provided within. 
It is indeed good when beds are prepared and the headrests of magistrates are safely secured. Every man's need is satisfied with a couch in the shade, and a door is now shut on him who once slept in the bushes. 
It is indeed good when fine linen is spread out on New Year's Day [. . .] on the bank; when fine linen is spread out and cloaks are on the ground. The overseer of [. . .] the trees, the poor [. . .. . .] in their midst like Asiatics [. . .]. Men [. . .] the state thereof; they have come to an end of themselves; none can be found to stand up and protect themselves [. . .]. 
Everyone fights for his sister and saves his own skin. Is it Nubians? Then will we guard ourselves; warriors are made many in order to ward off foreigners. Is it Libyans? Then we will turn away. The Medjay are pleased with Egypt. 

فهذا حقا حسن ان يكون الصياح على افواه الرجال , عندما تكون الصفوة فى الاحياء يقفون ينظرون الى الصياح فى بيوتهم
يلبس عباءة نظيفة من الخارج و سليمة من الدخل
فهذا حقا حسن عندما تجهز الآسرة و مساند الراس للحكام و ان يكونوا امنين
كل ما يطلبه الرجال هى اريكة فى الظل و باب يغلق عليه بعد ان كان ذات يوم ينام عند الشجيرات
فهذا حقا حسن عندما تنتشر ملابس الكتان فى يوم بداية السنة  [...........] على ضفة النهر
عندما تنتشر ملابس الكتان و العباءات على الارض المشاهد ل  [...........] الاشجار
الفقير  [...........] بينهم مثل الاسيويين  [...........] 
رجال  [...........] الدولة من ذلك
لقد جاؤا الى نهايتهم  
لا يوجد بينهم من يقوم و يدافع عنهم  [...........] 
كل فرد يقاتل من اجل اخته و من اجل حياته
هل هؤلاء نوبيون ؟ اذن فسنحمى انفسنا
المقاتلون فعلوا الكثير من اجل منع الأجانب
 هل هؤلاء ليبيون ؟ اذن فسنرجع الميدجاى (الجنود النوبيون فى الجيش المصرى) سعداء بمصر

  -----------------------------------------------


XV 
How comes it that every man kills his brother? The troops whom we marshaled for ourselves have turned into foreigners and have taken to ravaging. What has come to pass through it is informing the Asiatics of the state of the land; all the desert folk are possessed with the fear of it. What the plebs have tasted [. . .] without giving Egypt over [to] the sand. It is strong [. . .] speak about you after years [. . .] devastate itself, it is the threshing floor which nourishes their houses [. . .] to nourish his children [. . .] said by the troops [. . . . . .] fish [. . .] gum, lotus leaves [. . .] excess of food. 

  كيف يكون ان يقتل كل رجل اخاه , الجنود الذين وكلناهم من اجلنا انقلبوا اجانب و استخدموا فى النهب ماذا حدث حتى نتغلب عليه هو اخبار الاسيويين عن حالة الارض كل اناس الصحراء تملكهم الخوف من ذلك , ما تذوقه الهمجيون  [...........] بدون ان يوقفوا مصر عند الرمال , فهذا  [...........] قوى  [...........] التحدث عنك بعد سنوات  [...........] تدمر نفسها , فهذا يدمر الارض التى تطعم بيوتهم  [...........] لتطعهم اطفالهم  [...........] قيل بواسطة الجنود  [...........] السمك  [...........] اللبان , اوراق اللوتس  [...........] الزيادة من الطعام

  -----------------------------------------------

XVI 
What Ipuwer said when he addressed the Majesty of the Lord of All: [. . .] all herds. It means that ignorance of it is what is pleasing to the heart. You have done what was good in their hearts and you have nourished the people with it. They cover their faces through fear of the morrow.
That is how a man grows old before he dies, while his son is a lad of understanding; he does not open [his] mouth to speak to you, but you seize him in the doom of death [. . .] weep [. . .] go [. . .] after you, that the land may be [. . .] on every side. 


ما يقوله ايبوير عندما يحدث سيد الجميع  [...........] كل الناس فهذا يعنى تجاهل لما يسعد القلب فقد فعلت ما يسعد قلوبهم و اطعمت الناس بذلك فقد غطوا وجوههم من الخوف من الصباح
هكذا اصبح الرجل كهلا قبل موته بينما ابنه ما زال غلاما يحاول الفهم , فلم يفتح فمه ليدعوك و لكنك تفهمه من الدمار الناتج عن الموت  [...........] بكاء  [...........] ذهب  [...........] خلفك , لذلك الارض ربما تكون  [...........] فى جميع الانحاء

  -----------------------------------------------

XVII 
If men call to [. . .] weep [. . .] them, who break into the tombs and burn the statues [. . .] the corpses of the nobles [. . .. . .] of directing work. 

لو طلب من الرجال حتى  [...........] بكاء  [...........] هم , من حطم الاضرحة و حرق التماثيل  [...........] جثمان النبلاء  [...........] لادارة العمل

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأستاذ الكريم /AmonRâ
بل الشكر لك على بذلك الجهد من أجل ترجمة البردية ونحن فى أنتظار الترجمة الخاصة بك وأكيد أنها ستضيف لنا الكثير . دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

ابنى الحبيب / سامح عطية
مرحباً يا سامح . نحن ننتظر معك . دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

السادة الأفاضل
حقيقى سعيد بالنقد البناء من الجميع والخاص بجنسية فرعون موسى وهل كان سودانياً . ولا ننسى أن لأبن طيبة رؤية خاصة فى حدوث قصة سيدنا موسى وفرعون فى الجزيرة العربية وقد عثرت فى الحقيقة اثناء بحثى على كثير من الأراء التى تؤيد نظريته . كما أن ابن طيبة قال لى أنه سيدلى برأيه فى أن   الأحداث قد تكون جرت فى السودان أثناء تبعيته لمصر . 
لذا أرجو أن نتمهل قليلاً حتى يضع كل منا نقده للنظرية وفى حال أنتهاء المناقشات فيها ننتقل لرؤية أخرى وأقترح أن تكون الرؤيا القادمة التى نناقشها بعد مناقشة سودانية الفرعون هى الرؤيا  الخاصة بأبن طيبة وأن القصة كانت فى الجزيرة العربية ثم نناقش نظرية غريب الدار وهكذا . المهم أننا بعد أن يضع كل منا رأيه فى رؤية أحدنا نلخص رأى كل منا ونضمهم لبعضهم وإذا خرجنا بأسئلة جديدة وأعتقد أن هذا سيحدث نناقشها قبل الأنتقال لرؤية اخرى . دمتم بخير وصحة وأحبكم جميعاً فى الله

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأبن الفاضل / عمرو صالح 
مجرد مشاركتك تثرى الموضوع ونحن سعداء بها . دمت بخير يا عمرو

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأخت الفاضلة / أنا بنت مصرية
مرحباً بك . الحقيقة كثيراً ما أخذتنى الحيرة فى موضوع حديث عجوز بنى إسرائيل ولولا أنى أعلم أن الشيخ الألبانى رحمه الله قد حققه لكنت قد شككت فيه .فسيدنا يوسف من الأنبياء وأجساد الأنبياء لا تبلى فكيف تستخرج عظامه فقط وأين باقى الجسد .وأعتقد هنا  أن قول العجوز وأستحرجوا عظام يوسف ليس المقصود به العظام فقط لأن الجسد قد تحلل ولكن المقصود به الجسد كله .وقد دلل على ذلك فى الردود التى وردت من العلماء فى الجواب على هذه المسألة أن من أساليب العرب في الكلام ذكر الجزء وإرادة الكل، مثل قول الله تعالى: { وقرآن الفجر} أي صلاة الفجر، فعبر عن الصلاة بالقرآن الذي يقرأ فيها دون غيره من أعمال الصلاة .

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> الموضوع اصبح ثري جدا بالمعلومات اشكر الاب الفاضل استاذ سيد علي الموضوع الكريم وعلي كل الاعضاء اللي شاركة بالمعلومات والاضافات الكريمة 
> وان كنت تابع جزء من الموضوع مش كله  بس مع الوقت نكمل قراءة والتعليق علي الموضوع القيم خاصة ان تعمق اكثر من زمان 
> دمتم بخير 
> وفي امان الله


الأبنة الفاضلة / ميمة
سعيد بمشاركتك وفى أنتظار عودتك . دمت ِ بخير

----------


## AmonRâ

شكرا اخ طارق شكرى على نشرك لنص البردية باللغة العربية ... لكن لي سؤال هل انت من قام بالترجمة للغة العربية ام انك نقلت الترجمة ... اقول هذا لانني بصدد ترجمت نص البردية من اللغة الفرنسية للغة العربية...

----------


## AmonRâ

> الأستاذ الكريم /AmonRâ
> بل الشكر لك على بذلك الجهد من أجل ترجمة البردية ونحن فى أنتظار الترجمة الخاصة بك وأكيد أنها ستضيف لنا الكثير . دمت بخير


لقد قام الاخ طارق شكرى بنشر نص البردية كاملا باللغة العربية اعتمادا عن اللغة الانجليزية لكن ساواصل ترجمتي الخاصة من اللغة الفرنسية و ساقوم بمقارنة الترجمتين ... و ساقوم بنشرها طبعا اذا كان نص الاستاذ طارق ترجمته الخاصة ... فمن خلال تجربتي في الترجمة في نصوص و مقالات الخاصة بالمصريات اعرف انه من الصعب ان يقوم الانسان بترجمة من دون ان يتاثر بافكاره و قناعاته  الدينية و العلمية ... فانا مسؤول عن ترجمة موقع مختص بعلم المصريات من الفرنسية الى العربية كما انني مدير منتدى الموقع باللغة العربية:

----------


## طارق شكرى

ادرجت سابقا ترجمة لبردية ايبوير و ان كنت انتظر تعليقكم عليها خاصة الاستاذ احمد سعد و اعتقد ان له راى قوى فى هذه البردية و لكنى هنا سادرج رايى فيها و هذا بالطبع محل مناقشة مثل عادتنا دائما و ارحب بشدة باى وجهة نظر مخالفة لرايى
هذه البردية تتحدث بوجه عام عن فوضى حلت بمصر و قتال و حرب فى كل مكان قال البعض عن بردية ايبوير انها نبؤه بالسيد المسيح و انه هو الراعى الذى يتحدث عنه ايبوير بعد عصور الفوضى و لا اعتقد ذلك فالاحداث من الواضح انها تجرى فى مصر حتى بعد ان اتى الراعى فاستمرت الفوضى و عن نفسى لا اجد فيها من الدلائل ما يقنع انها نبؤة بالسيد المسيح عليه السلام و لكن ان كانت نبؤة حقا فانها نبؤة خاصة بمصر
و قال البعض ان هذه البردية خاصة بخروج بنى اسرائيل و لا اعتقد ذلك فموضوع البردية يتحدث عن فوضى شاملة تضرب مصر و لا تتحدث عن صراع بين فرقتين فقط و لا يوجد ذكر عن التسع ايات الخاصة بموسى الا اشارة على ان النهر اصبح دما و الجثث تلقى فيه و اعتقد ان هذا لا يكفى للتعبير عن مثل هذه الاية العظيمة و لكن اعتقد ان المقصود هو الاشارة الى انتشار القتل لا غير

و لكن ربما كان عصر فرعون عصر فتنة و فوضى فى مصر و هذا ما تدل عليه هذه الايات الكريمة

إِنَّ فِرْعَوْنَ عَلَا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَجَعَلَ أَهْلَهَا شِيَعاً يَسْتَضْعِفُ طَائِفَةً مِّنْهُمْ يُذَبِّحُ أَبْنَاءهُمْ وَيَسْتَحْيِي نِسَاءهُمْ إِنَّهُ كَانَ مِنَ الْمُفْسِدِينَ {4} سورة القصص

و ايضا يتضح من صراع موسى مع رجل من ال فرعون كل يوم 

وَدَخَلَ الْمَدِينَةَ عَلَى حِينِ غَفْلَةٍ مِّنْ أَهْلِهَا فَوَجَدَ فِيهَا رَجُلَيْنِ يَقْتَتِلَانِ هَذَا مِن شِيعَتِهِ وَهَذَا مِنْ عَدُوِّهِ فَاسْتَغَاثَهُ الَّذِي مِن شِيعَتِهِ عَلَى الَّذِي مِنْ عَدُوِّهِ فَوَكَزَهُ مُوسَى فَقَضَى عَلَيْهِ قَالَ هَذَا مِنْ عَمَلِ الشَّيْطَانِ إِنَّهُ عَدُوٌّ مُّضِلٌّ مُّبِينٌ {15} قَالَ رَبِّ إِنِّي ظَلَمْتُ نَفْسِي فَاغْفِرْ لِي فَغَفَرَ لَهُ إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ {16} قَالَ رَبِّ بِمَا أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيَّ فَلَنْ أَكُونَ ظَهِيراً لِّلْمُجْرِمِينَ {17} فَأَصْبَحَ فِي الْمَدِينَةِ خَائِفاً يَتَرَقَّبُ فَإِذَا الَّذِي اسْتَنصَرَهُ بِالْأَمْسِ يَسْتَصْرِخُهُ قَالَ لَهُ مُوسَى إِنَّكَ لَغَوِيٌّ مُّبِينٌ {18} فَلَمَّا أَنْ أَرَادَ أَن يَبْطِشَ بِالَّذِي هُوَ عَدُوٌّ لَّهُمَا قَالَ يَا مُوسَى أَتُرِيدُ أَن تَقْتُلَنِي كَمَا قَتَلْتَ نَفْساً بِالْأَمْسِ إِن تُرِيدُ إِلَّا أَن تَكُونَ جَبَّاراً فِي الْأَرْضِ وَمَا تُرِيدُ أَن تَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُصْلِحِينَ {19} سورة القصص

و ايضا من قصة الخضر و خرق السفينة
أَمَّا السَّفِينَةُ فَكَانَتْ لِمَسَاكِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ فِي الْبَحْرِ فَأَرَدتُّ أَنْ أَعِيبَهَا وَكَانَ وَرَاءهُم مَّلِكٌ يَأْخُذُ كُلَّ سَفِينَةٍ غَصْباً {79} سورة الكهف

و يروى ان الخضر كان موجودا فى مصر و هناك حديث فى سنن ابن ماجة و ان ضعفه البعض و لكنه يشير الى وجود الخضر فى مصر و انه كان مطاردا من فرعون و يتخفى منه و ايضا الاشارة الى مجمع البحرين حيث التقى موسى مع الخضر فتدل على انه لاقاه فى مصر

هِشَامُ بْنُ عَمَّارِ. حدّثنا الْوَلِيدُ بْنُ مُسْلِمٍ. حدّثنا سَعِيدُ بْنُ بَشِيرٍ عَنْ قَتَادَةَ، عَنْ مُجَاهِدٍ، عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ، عَنْ أَبِيِّ بْنِ كَعْبٍ، عَنْ رَسُولِ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ أَنَّهث لَيْلَةَ أُسْرِيَ بِهِ، وَجِدَ رِيحاً طَيَّبَةً. فَقَالَ:
(يَاجِبْرِيلُ! مَاهِذِهِ الرِّيحُ الطَّيِّبَةُ؟ قَالَ: هذِهِ رِيحُ قَبْرٍ الْمَاشِطَةِ وَابْنَيْهَا وَزَوْجِهَا. قَالَ: وَكَانَ بدْءُ ذلِكَ أَنَّ الْخَضِرَ كَانَ مِنْ أَشْرَافِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ. وَكَانَ مَمَرُّهُ بَرَاهِبٍ فِي صَوْمَعَتِهِ. فَيَطِلعُ عَلَيْهِ الرَّاهِبُ. فَيُعَلِّمُهَ الإسْلاَمَ. فَلَمَّا الْخَضِرُ، زَوَّجِهُ أَبُوهُ امْرَأَةً. فَعَلَّمَهَا الْخَضِرُ. وَأَخَذَ عَلَيْهَا أَنْ لاَ تعْلِمَهُ أَحَداً. وَكَانَ لاَ يَقْرَبُ النِّسَاءَ. فَطَلَّقَهَا. ثُمَّ زَوَّجَةُ أَبُوهُ أُخْرَى. فَعَلَّمَهَا وَأَخَذَ عَلَيْهَا أَنْ لاَ تعْلِمَهُ أَحَداً. فَكَتَمَتْ إِحْدَاهُمَا وَأَفِشَتْ عَلَيْهِ الأُخْرَى. فَانْطَلَقَ هَارِباً. حَتَّى أَتَى جَزِيرَةً فِي الْبَحْرِ، فَأَقْبَلَ رَجُلاَنِ يَحْتَطِبَانِ. فَرَأَيَاهُ. فَكَتَمَ أَحَدُهُمَا وَأَفْشَى الآْخَرُـ وَقَالَ: قَدْ رَأَيْتُ الخَضِرَ. فَقِيلَ: وَمَنْ رَآهُ مَعَكَ؟ قَالَ: فُلاَنٌ. فَسُئِلَ فَكَتَمَ. وَكَانَ فِي دِينِهِمْ أَنَّ مَنْ كَذْبَ قُتِلَ. قَالَ، وفَتَزَوَّجَ الْمَرْأَةَ الْكَاتِمَةَ. فَبَيَنْمَا هِي تَمْشُطُ ابْنَةَ فِرْعَوْنَ، إِذْ سَقَطَ الْمُشْطُ. فَقَالَ: تَعِسَ فِرْعَوْنُ! فَأَخْبَرَتْ أَبَاهَا. وَكَانَ لِلْمَرْأَةِ ابْنَانِ وَزَوْجٌ. فَأَرْسَلَ إِلَيْهِمْ. فَرَاوَدَ الْمَرْأَةَ وَزَوْجَهَا أَنْ يَرْجِعَا عَنْ دِنِيِهِمَا. فَأَبَيَا. فَقَالَ: إِنِّي قَاتِلُكُمَا. فَقَالاَ: إِحْسَأناً مِنْكَ إِلَيْنَا، وإِنْ قَتَلْتَنَا، أَنْ تَجْعَلَنَا فِي بَيْتٍ. فَفَعَل. فَلَمَّا أُسْرِيَ بِالنَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم، وَجَدَ رِيحاً طَيِّبَةً. فَسَأَلَ جِبْرِيلَ، فَأَخْبرُهُ).
في الزوائد: في إسناده سعيد بن بشير، قَالَ فيه البخاريّ: يتكلمون في حفظه. وقال أبو حاتم: سمعت بي وأبي زرعة قالا. حله الصدق قلت: يحتج به؟ قالا: لا. وضعفه غيرهم.
[ش - (بدء ذلك) أي ابتداؤه وسببه (فعلمها) من التعليم. (أن لا تعلمه) من الإعلام. أي لا تخبر أحداً بأن فلاناً علمني هذا. (لا يقرب) من قرب كسمع. أي دنا. (فتزوج) أي الكاتم. (المشط) بتثليث الميم وسكون الشين، وهو آله يمشط بها. (تعس) أي هلك. وهو دعاء عليه بالهلاك. (فراود المرأة وزوجها) أي أكثر الذهاب والمجيء إليهما.] (سنن ابن ماجة)


فيمكن ان يكون فى عصر فرعون الكثير من الفوضى و لكن لا اعتقد انها وصلت الى هذا الحد المذكور فى البردية فكان فرعون من الواضح انه ما زال مسيطرا تماما على الاوضاع فى مصر رغم الوقيعة بين الناس التى اوجدها بنفسه و يكفى ان هذه البردية لم تذكر باقى ايات موسى رغم عظمتها

و لكن وجهة نظرى الشخصية فى هذه البردية انها ليست نبؤة و لكنها قصة قد حدثت بالفعل فى مصر و ذلك فى عصر سيدنا يوسف او ما قبل دخول الهكسوس الى مصر

فالبردية تشير هنا الى انفصال صعيد مصر عن الوجه البحرى و هذا ما يتضح من العبارة التالية

Indeed, the ship of [the southerners] has broken up; towns are destroyed and Upper Egypt has become an empty waste.

السفن القادمة من الجنوب اتلفت و المدن دمرت و صعيد مصر اصبح نفاية فارغة

فالصعيد اصبح مثل النفاية التى تم القاؤها بالنسبة للوجه البحرى و اعتقد ان هذا الانفصال تم فى عصور الفوضى حتى قبل مجئ الهكسوس الى مصر و ايضا من سياق البردية تجد الكاتب يتحدث دائما عن الدلتا كانها كيان منفصل عن الصعيد

و ايضا من المعلوم انه فى عصر السنوات العجاف اتت الوفود الاجنبية الى ارض مصر من اجل الحصول على الطعام كما روى لنا القرأن الكريم و هذا ما تشير اليه هذه البردية

Happy indeed is the heart of the king when truth { gifts (Lichtheim)} comes to him! And every foreign land [comes]! That is our fate and that is our happiness! What can we do about it? All is ruin!
فى الواقع سعيد قلب الملك عندما تأتيه الحقيقة (الهدايا) و كل ارض اجنبية تاتى فهذا هو قدرنا و هذه سعادتنا فماذا نستطيع ان نفعل حيال ذلك ؟ فكل شيئ اصبح دمار

و ايضا بالاضافة الى الفتن و المؤمرات التى كانت تحاك للملك فى قصره و محاولة تسميمه التى اتهم فيها الخباز و الساقى الذان سجنا مع يوسف فتدل على المؤمرات و عدم الاستقرار فى هذا الوقت

و الامر الاخر الذى ابنى عليه تحليلى لهذه البردية هو خلع الملك فاصبحت البلاد بدون قائد

Behold, things have been done which have not happened for a long time past; the king has been deposed by the rabble. 
Behold, he who was buried as a falcon [is devoid] of biers, and what the pyramid concealed has become empty. 
Behold, it has befallen that the land has been deprived of the kingship by a few lawless men. 
انظر ؟ هناك اشياء حدثت لم تحدث منذ زمن بعيد الملك تم خلعه بواسطة حشد من الناس
انظر ؟ هذا الذى كان يدفن كصقر (ملك)  دفن بدون نعش و ما اخفته الاهرام اصبح خاليا
انظر ؟ هناك اشياء قد حدثت فالارض بدون قائد و من يسيطر عليها بعضا من الخارجين على القانون

و اعتقد ان عدم وجود حاكم للبلاد كان تمهيد لرفع سيدنا يعقوب (اس را ئيل) على العرش و الذى كان لا يمكن ان يحدث باى حال من الاحوال الا فى حالة وجود فوضى و عدم وجود ملك شرعى يحكم البلاد

وَرَفَعَ أَبَوَيْهِ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ وَخَرُّواْ لَهُ سُجَّداً وَقَالَ يَا أَبَتِ هَـذَا تَأْوِيلُ رُؤْيَايَ مِن قَبْلُ قَدْ جَعَلَهَا رَبِّي حَقّاً وَقَدْ أَحْسَنَ بَي إِذْ أَخْرَجَنِي مِنَ السِّجْنِ وَجَاء بِكُم مِّنَ الْبَدْوِ مِن بَعْدِ أَن نَّزغَ الشَّيْطَانُ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَ إِخْوَتِي إِنَّ رَبِّي لَطِيفٌ لِّمَا يَشَاءُ إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْعَلِيمُ الْحَكِيمُ {100} سورة يوسف

و كان اكثر ما يميز سيدنا يعقوب انه كان نبيا رحيما رقيق القلب

فَلَمَّا اعْتَزَلَهُمْ وَمَا يَعْبُدُونَ مِن دُونِ اللَّهِ وَهَبْنَا لَهُ إِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَكُلّاً جَعَلْنَا نَبِيّاً {49} وَوَهَبْنَا لَهُم مِّن رَّحْمَتِنَا وَجَعَلْنَا لَهُمْ لِسَانَ صِدْقٍ عَلِيّاً {50} سورة مريم 

فاعتقد ان سيدنا يعقوب هو الراعى رحيم القلب الذى يتحدث عنه ايبوير و هو الذى اعاد الاستقرار للبلاد و استطاع تجميع الناس حوله بمساعدة ابنه يوسف و هو كان القائم الفعلى بالحكم (وَخَرُّواْ لَهُ سُجَّداً)

He brings coolness upon heat; men say: "He is the herdsman of mankind, and there is no evil in his heart." Though his herds are few, yet he spends a day to collect them, their hearts being on fire.
Would that he had perceived their nature in the first generation; then he would have imposed obstacles, he would have stretched out his arm against them, he would have destroyed their herds and their heritage {heirs(Lichtheim)}.

هو من احضر البرد على الحرارة
رجال يقولون "هو راعى الجنس البشرى و لا يوجد شر فى قلبه"
رغم ان قطيعه قليل و لكنه ما زال يجمعهم طوال اليوم لان ما زالت النار فى قلوبهم
انه كان يلاحظ طبيعتهم منذ بدايتهم ثم وضع العقبات ثم مد يديه ضدهم ثم سيحطم قطيعهم وسيحطم تراثهم (ميراثهم)

----------


## طارق شكرى

> لقد قام الاخ طارق شكرى بنشر نص البردية كاملا باللغة العربية اعتمادا عن اللغة الانجليزية لكن ساواصل ترجمتي الخاصة من اللغة الفرنسية و ساقوم بمقارنة الترجمتين ... و ساقوم بنشرها طبعا اذا كان نص الاستاذ طارق ترجمته الخاصة ... فمن خلال تجربتي في الترجمة في نصوص و مقالات الخاصة بالمصريات اعرف انه من الصعب ان يقوم الانسان بترجمة من دون ان يتاثر بافكاره و قناعاته  الدينية و العلمية ... فانا مسؤول عن ترجمة موقع مختص بعلم المصريات من الفرنسية الى العربية كما انني مدير منتدى الموقع باللغة العربية:


اخى الحبيب ماهر
اعتقد اننا سنستفاد منك كثيرا لعلمك باللغة الفرنسية و انا اعلم الشغف الفرنسى بالمصريات
بالطبع انا قمت بترجمة هذه البردية من احد المواقع باللغة الانجليزية و ترجمتها كما هى دون نقص او زيادة
و انا اعلم جيدا ان ترجمة البرديات او المصريات بوجه عام تتدخل بها الاهواء الى درجة كبيرة فاللغة المصرية القديمة رغم مرور كل تلك السنوات على اكتشافها فما زال بها مساحة من الغموض
فلذلك فطبعا نرحب بترجمتك لها من وجهة نظر اخرى حتى نستطيع مقارنة الترجمتين مع بعضهما و نرى ما هو مشترك
و تقبلوا جميعا احترامى

----------


## mr saad

الإخوة الأفاضل
أرى أننا قد بدأنا نخرج عن منهجنا المتبع في نقد النظريات على التوالي , ولا أعرف لماذا نتطرق إلى مواضيع جانبية ونترك النظرية المطروحة للنقاش , فقد كنت أفضل ترك مناقشة البردية إلى وقت لاحق ولدي الكثير لأقوله بصددها بالفعل أفضل أن أتركه لحينه, ولكن واضح أن للسادة الأعضاء رأي آخر , ولا أدري أيضا لماذا لم يشترك كل المشاركين في نقد النظرية المطروحة ولم يعلق كل المشاركين على مداخلتي السابقة في نقد نظرية الأستاذ سيد إبراهيم , ولماذا تركوا نقد النظرية في حين أنها مازالت مطروحة للمناقشة.

الأستاذ الجليل سيد إبراهيم , لم أرى تعليقك على مداخلتي حتى الآن , أرسلت إليك بريدا خاصا بخصوص ذلك , انتظر تعليقك

مع عظيم احترامي لكم جميعا
أحمد سعد الدين

----------


## طارق شكرى

اخى الفاضل احمد سعد
لقد وافقنا انا و السيد غريب الدار على كلامك بالفعل

و ايضا كنت نقدت هذه النظرية من قبل و قلت اننى لا اميل الى ان هذه الأحداث تمت خارج مصر بدليل قول فرعون نفسه

( وَنَادَى فِرْعَوْنُ فِي قَوْمِهِ قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ أَلَيْسَ لِي مُلْكُ مِصْرَ وَهَذِهِ الأَنْهَارُ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِي أَفَلاَ تُبْصِرُونَ )

ففرعون كان ملكا فى مصر و ايضا قوله تعالى عن بنى اسرائيل

 وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى مُوسَى وَأَخِيهِ أَن تَبَوَّءَا لِقَوْمِكُمَا بِمِصْرَ بُيُوتاً وَاجْعَلُواْ بُيُوتَكُمْ قِبْلَةً وَأَقِيمُواْ الصَّلاَةَ وَبَشِّرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ {87} سورة يونس

فبيوت بنى اسرائيل كانت فى مصر

اما قوله (وَهَذِهِ الأَنْهَارُ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِي ) فاعتقد ان مصطلح انهار هذا تكبر بحت من فرعون لا اكثر معجبا بنفسه و بانجازاته التى كانت مثل ثائر اعمال المصريين تتحدى عقول اكبر المهندسين حتى فى زماننا هذا و يكفى ان الولايات المتحدة صرفت ملايين الدولارات لنحت تمثال الحصان الجامح فى جبل الراشمور فى داكوتا و فشلت رغم انه كان مشروع قومى للامريكان و لكنهم فشلوا فى حين نحن نرى الأنجازات المصرية الضخمة و معبد ابو سمبل و الدير معروف للجميع منحوت بالكامل فى الجبل فكان الفراعنة لهم انجازات تتحدى العقل و لذلك فلا نتعجب من تفاخر فرعون بانجازاته و تصور انه بها يتطاول على الله سبحانه و تعالى و مما يدل على هذه الانجازات قيام الملكة تى بحفر بحيرة صناعية امام قصرها فى مدينة اخميم طولها 3700 ذراع و عرضها 700 ذراع فى السنة الحادية عشر من حكم الملك امنحتب الثالث

و ايضا حديث مؤمن ال فرعون فى سورة غافر

وَلَقَدْ جَاءكُمْ يُوسُفُ مِن قَبْلُ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَمَا زِلْتُمْ فِي شَكٍّ مِّمَّا جَاءكُم بِهِ حَتَّى إِذَا هَلَكَ قُلْتُمْ لَن يَبْعَثَ اللَّهُ مِن بَعْدِهِ رَسُولاً كَذَلِكَ يُضِلُّ اللَّهُ مَنْ هُوَ مُسْرِفٌ مُّرْتَابٌ {34}

و معروف ان سيدنا يوسف كان فى مصر

وَقَالَ الَّذِي اشْتَرَاهُ مِن مِّصْرَ لاِمْرَأَتِهِ أَكْرِمِي مَثْوَاهُ عَسَى أَن يَنفَعَنَا أَوْ نَتَّخِذَهُ وَلَداً وَكَذَلِكَ مَكَّنِّا لِيُوسُفَ فِي الأَرْضِ وَلِنُعَلِّمَهُ مِن تَأْوِيلِ الأَحَادِيثِ وَاللّهُ غَالِبٌ عَلَى أَمْرِهِ وَلَـكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ {21} سورة يوسف

فهذا يدل على انهم ما زالوا فى مصر الارض التى جاءهم فيها نبى الله يوسف

بالأضافة ان سيدنا موسى كلم الله عند شجرة الطور و هو قادم من مدين الى فرعون بما يعنى ان الطور يقع فى الطريق بين ارض مدين و الأرض التى كان بها فرعون فلا يمكن ان تكون هذه الأرض بأى حال من الأحوال هى نجد

فَلَمَّا قَضَى مُوسَى الْأَجَلَ وَسَارَ بِأَهْلِهِ آنَسَ مِن جَانِبِ الطُّورِ نَاراً قَالَ لِأَهْلِهِ امْكُثُوا إِنِّي آنَسْتُ نَاراً لَّعَلِّي آتِيكُم مِّنْهَا بِخَبَرٍ أَوْ جَذْوَةٍ مِنَ النَّارِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَصْطَلُونَ {29} فَلَمَّا أَتَاهَا نُودِي مِن شَاطِئِ الْوَادِي الْأَيْمَنِ فِي الْبُقْعَةِ الْمُبَارَكَةِ مِنَ الشَّجَرَةِ أَن يَا مُوسَى إِنِّي أَنَا اللَّهُ رَبُّ الْعَالَمِينَ {30} وَأَنْ أَلْقِ عَصَاكَ فَلَمَّا رَآهَا تَهْتَزُّ كَأَنَّهَا جَانٌّ وَلَّى مُدْبِراً وَلَمْ يُعَقِّبْ يَا مُوسَى أَقْبِلْ وَلَا تَخَفْ إِنَّكَ مِنَ الْآمِنِينَ {31} اسْلُكْ يَدَكَ فِي جَيْبِكَ تَخْرُجْ بَيْضَاء مِنْ غَيْرِ سُوءٍ وَاضْمُمْ إِلَيْكَ جَنَاحَكَ مِنَ الرَّهْبِ فَذَانِكَ بُرْهَانَانِ مِن رَّبِّكَ إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ وَمَلَئِهِ إِنَّهُمْ كَانُوا قَوْماً فَاسِقِينَ {32} سورة القصص

و بنى اسرائيل بعد هروبهم من فرعون ذهبوا الى سيناء

يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ قَدْ أَنجَيْنَاكُم مِّنْ عَدُوِّكُمْ وَوَاعَدْنَاكُمْ جَانِبَ الطُّورِ الْأَيْمَنَ وَنَزَّلْنَا عَلَيْكُمُ الْمَنَّ وَالسَّلْوَى {80} كُلُوا مِن طَيِّبَاتِ مَا رَزَقْنَاكُمْ وَلَا تَطْغَوْا فِيهِ فَيَحِلَّ عَلَيْكُمْ غَضَبِي وَمَن يَحْلِلْ عَلَيْهِ غَضَبِي فَقَدْ هَوَى {81} سورة طه

و اختلف معك فى نقطة واحدة و ليست متعلقة بالموضوع و هى ان سيدنا موسى دخل مع بنى اسرائيل فى التيه




> * التيه : 
> قال تعالى :
> {قَالَ فَإِنَّهَا مُحَرَّمَةٌ عَلَيْهِمْ أَرْبَعِينَ سَنَةً يَتِيهُونَ فِي الأَرْضِ فَلاَ تَأْسَ عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْفَاسِقِينَ }المائدة26
> يرجع هذا المسمى بسبب التيه الذى كتبه الله على بنى إسرائيل بعد رفضهم لقتال القبائل الكنعانية التى كانت تسكن المدينه المقدسه في فلسطين وكانت مدة التيه 40 عاما مات فيها نبى الله موسى عليه السلام وانتهى بعد تربية جيل جديد يستطيع القتال , وحدد المؤرخون مكان التيه في وسط صحراء سيناء بين العريش شمالا وبين الطور جنوبا أي في المنطقة الوسطى من سيناء.


و لكنه افترق عنهم قبل دخول بنى اسرائيل فى التيه

قَالَ رَبِّ إِنِّي لا أَمْلِكُ إِلاَّ نَفْسِي وَأَخِي فَافْرُقْ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَ الْقَوْمِ الْفَاسِقِينَ (25) قَالَ فَإِنَّهَا مُحَرَّمَةٌ عَلَيْهِمْ أَرْبَعِينَ سَنَةً يَتِيهُونَ فِي الأَرْضِ فَلاَ تَأْسَ عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْفَاسِقِينَ (26) سورة المائدة

فهم من كانوا (يَتِيهُونَ فِي الأَرْضِ) بضمير الغائب و ليس موسى و الا كان قال (تتيهون فى الارض) ثم بعد ذلك اتى نبى لبنى اسرائيل و اتاهم بالتابوت بالتابوت

وَقَالَ لَهُمْ نِبِيُّهُمْ إِنَّ آيَةَ مُلْكِهِ أَن يَأْتِيَكُمُ التَّابُوتُ فِيهِ سَكِينَةٌ مِّن رَّبِّكُمْ وَبَقِيَّةٌ مِّمَّا تَرَكَ آلُ مُوسَى وَآلُ هَارُونَ تَحْمِلُهُ الْمَلآئِكَةُ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لآيَةً لَّكُمْ إِن كُنتُم مُّؤْمِنِينَ (248) سورة البقرة

و ايضا اختلف معك غى مصطلح القبائل الكنعانية فالتركيبة السكانية فى فلسطين كانت اكثر تعقيدا من ذلك (على الاقل بعد الهجرات البدوية فى عصر نبى الله ابراهيم)
و فى عصر الملك سنوسرت الاول كانت ما زالت المنطقة منطقة قبلية و هذا ما يتضح من قصة سنوحى و لكن بعد ذلك كانت الدولة الفلسطينية قائمة و بالدليل التاريخى و مراسلات حكام دولة فلسطين مع امنحتب الثالث و اخناتون تؤكد وجود دولة لها حاكم و لها جيش و تفرض الضرائب على الشعب و تحفظ الامن فكل مقومات الدولة كانت قائمة و انشاء الله عند سرد نظريتى بالتفصيل ساوضح كل هذه النقاط و لماذا لم يذكر التاريخ دولة جديدة باسم اسرائيل

و تقبلوا تحياتى

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأستاذ الفاضل/ احمد سعد
أعتذر لك لتأخرى فى الرد على نقدك البناء بخصوص جنسية فرعون موسى  ولكنى أقترح تأجيل مناقشته لحين نزول جميع الأخوة برأيهم فى رؤيتى أن   فرعون موسى  كان سودانياً وأن الأحداث جرت فى السودان .
السادة الأفاضل / انتظر رأيكم فى الموضوع حتى يمكننا المناقشة والوصول لرأى مشترك . وبعد ذلك ننتقل لمناقشة رؤية ابن طيبة .
الأستاذ /ماهر
الأستاذ / طارق شكرى
جهد طيب بخصوص ترجمة البردية وإذا سمحتم لى فأعتقد معكم أن الأحداث قد جرت فى أول استيلاء الهكسوس على مصر فقد كثر القتل وهتك الأعراض وأستباحة كل شىء وإذا كان المقصود بالراعى الصالح كما قال اخى طارق سيدنا يعقوب فأعتقد أنه لو صح هذا القول فإن سيدنا يوسف هو من ينطبق عليه القول لوجوده فى مكانة تسمح له بذلك أما عن رفع ابويه على العرش فأعتقد أن المقصود هو عرشه هو ( كرسيه ) وليس عرش مصر  . العصر الثانى الذى تنطبق عليه البردية فى رأى المتواضع هو نهاية عصر إخناتون وثورة كهنة أمون وخيانة قادته له وما جرى من قتل وتعذيب لأتباعه بعد ذلك ثم لا ننسى أنه قد جرت أكثر من محاولة لقتل اخناتون بالسم فى حياته قبل أن يقتل فعلاً.
دمتم جميعاً بخير

----------


## ابن طيبة

*لاخوة الافاضل
اسف لتاخري في الرد طوال هذه الفترة
و لكن كنا قد اتفقنا ان نناقش نظرية نظرية حتي تعم الفائدة و  تاخذ كل نظرية حقها من التاييد او النقد
و لقد بدانا بنظرية استاذنا الجليل سيد ابراهيم و التي يمكن تلخيصها بان احداث القصة قد حدثت في السودان
و لقد قام الاخ الفاضل احمد سعد بنقد تلك الجزئية و ذهب الي استحالة ذلك لان مصر كما قال هي مصر
و ليسمح لي اخي الفاضل احمد سعد و اخي الفاضل طارق شكري و اخي الفاضل غريب الدار بالقول بانني اتفق معهم فيما ذهبوا اليه كل الاتفاق و لكن...........
هل ياتي لي احدكم بنص واحد موجود في بردية او علي جدارية او في اي متن من المتون او حتي في تأريخات من كتب عن مصر هل ياتي احدكم بكلمة مصر كتبها اجدادنا الاقدمون
كلمة مصر اخواني الافاضل لم تظهر الا في القران الكريم و قبلها في التوراة و كذلك في بعض الاحاديث عن رسولنا الكريم 
اما اذا راجعنا التاريخ فلن نجد اسم مصر الا بعد ان اطلقه الفاتحون المسلمون علي مصر
اليس غريبا ان يطلق المولي جل و علي اسم علي بلد لايعرفه اهل هذا البلد و كانوا يطلقون علي بلدهم مسمي مغاير ككمت و كمي و .....و..... و لم يكن من بينها اللفظ مصر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اسمحوا لي بالعودة
لاستكمال مناقشة استاذنا سيد ابراهيم
تحياتي و تقديري للجميع*

----------


## طارق شكرى

اخى الفاضل سيد ابراهيم
لا اختلف معك و لكن عصور الفوضى سبقت دخول الهكسوس الى مصر فيقول المؤرخ المصرى مانيتون
"إن الرعاة قد استولوا على مصر فى سهولة، واجتاحوها فى غير حرب، لأن المصريين كانوا يومئذ فى ثورة واضطراب"

اما بالنسبة الى رفع ابويه على العرش فانا اعرف ان بعض المفسرين فسروا رفع ابويه على العرش انه اجلسهم على كرسيه حتى يستريحوا و يلتقطوا انفاسهم و لا ادرى ما هو الرفع فى ذلك و ما هى الحكمة القرانية وراء ذلك

و ايضا ما هو تفسير " وَجَعَلَكُم مُّلُوكًا" فى هذه الاية الكريمة

وَإِذْ قَالَ مُوسَى لِقَوْمِهِ يَا قَوْمِ اذْكُرُواْ نِعْمَةَ اللّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ إِذْ جَعَلَ فِيكُمْ أَنبِيَاء وَجَعَلَكُم مُّلُوكًا وَآتَاكُم مَّا لَمْ يُؤْتِ أَحَدًا مِّن الْعَالَمِينَ (20) سورة المائدة

فالقرأن الكريم واضح و له السبق دائما و ربما كنا نحن من لا يعلم و عامة لا يعيب مصر بل يشرفها ان يجلس على عرشها نبيا و لو كان اسمه (اسرائيل)

و كل انبياء الله اكرمتهم مصر و اكرم الله مصر بهم حتى نبى الله ابراهيم الذى استقبله ملك مصر و اكرمه و حتى نبى الله موسى التى كانت يده البيضاء على مصر و ان كان اى احد عنده استفسار عن ذلك فليسالنى و انا ساجيب عليه

----------


## طارق شكرى

اخى الفاضل ابن طيبة
افتقدناك كثيرا
طبعا اسم مصر هذا من الاسماء التى حيرت الجميع من اين اتى و لكن حاليا يوجد اسمان لمصر الاسم الاول و مشتق من تسمية هوميروس (فى الالياذة) لمصر و هى اجبتيوس و هناك العديد من النظريات عن اصل كلمة اجبتيوس اعلم جيدا انك تعلمها جميعا و ما سمعته اخيرا انها مشتقة من اسم (جب تى) اى ارض تى بالنسبة للملكة تى زوجة امنحتب الثالث و اسم اجبتيوس و مشتقاته موجود فى كل اللغات اللاتينية بالاضافة الى اللغة القبطية
و الاسم الاخر هو مصر و هو موجود ليس فى اللغة العربية فقط و لكن فى معظم اللغات القديمة مثل الهندية (و منها الاردية) و الفارسية و التركية حتى فى المحلية الصومالية فاعتقد ان هذا الاتفاق ربما يدل على قدم هذا الاسم و لا تنسى ان سيدنا اسماعيل كان من ام مصرية فاكيد هذا الاسم فى اللغة العربية مشتقا من اسم مصر الاصلى
اما اسم كيمى (و لا تثق فى صوتيات هذه الكلمة) و هى تشير الى وادى النيل فقط و ليس الى سيناء او الصحارى المصرية فما كان اسم دولة مصر فى هذا الوقت ؟؟؟؟
هل هناك من يعلم ؟؟؟؟؟

و عامة اتفاق اللغات يدل على ان مصر هى مصر

----------


## ابن طيبة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق شكرى
					
				
اخى الفاضل ابن طيبة
افتقدناك كثيرا
طبعا اسم مصر هذا من الاسماء التى حيرت الجميع من اين اتى و لكن حاليا يوجد اسمان لمصر الاسم الاول و مشتق من تسمية هوميروس (فى الالياذة) لمصر و هى اجبتيوس و هناك العديد من النظريات عن اصل كلمة اجبتيوس اعلم جيدا انك تعلمها جميعا و ما سمعته اخيرا انها مشتقة من اسم (جب تى) اى ارض تى بالنسبة للملكة تى زوجة امنحتب الثالث و اسم اجبتيوس و مشتقاته موجود فى كل اللغات اللاتينية بالاضافة الى اللغة القبطية
و الاسم الاخر هو مصر و هو موجود ليس فى اللغة العربية فقط و لكن فى معظم اللغات القديمة مثل الهندية (و منها الاردية) و الفارسية و التركية حتى فى المحلية الصومالية فاعتقد ان هذا الاتفاق ربما يدل على قدم هذا الاسم و لا تنسى ان سيدنا اسماعيل كان من ام مصرية فاكيد هذا الاسم فى اللغة العربية مشتقا من اسم مصر الاصلى
اما اسم كيمى (و لا تثق فى صوتيات هذه الكلمة) و هى تشير الى وادى النيل فقط و ليس الى سيناء او الصحارى المصرية فما كان اسم دولة مصر فى هذا الوقت ؟؟؟؟
هل هناك من يعلم ؟؟؟؟؟

و عامة اتفاق اللغات يدل على ان مصر هى مصر


الاخ طارق شكري صراحة لا اعلم سبب تمسككم بعبارة ان مصر هي مصر ما علينا لنرد علي ما جاء في مداخلنك فكلمة ايجبت لا يرجع تخريجها علي الاطلاق الي الملكة تي زوجة امنحتب الثالث و انما الي الجذر الهيروغليفي ( هاك - اك - بتاح ) , و معناه : أرض الاله بتاح , و بتاح هذا هو كبير الالهة عند القدماء المصريين ,و نظيره زيوس كبير الالهة عند اليونان . فسيمت مصر عند المصريين القدماء باسم الاله بتاح . و تنطق ( هيكو بتاح ) , و ظل هذا اسم مصر حتي دخل اليونانيون الي مصر مع فتوحات الاسكندر المقدوني في عام 332 قبل الميلاد , ثم حكمها البطالمة من بعده الي سنة 31 قبل الميلاد , ومن بعدهم الرومان حتي فتحها عمرو بن العاص سنة 640 بعد الميلاد , اي ان الرومان و اليونان حكموا مصر بعد ما طردوا الفرس منها لمدة 972 تقريبا , في البداية سمعوا اسم مصر كما ينطقها اهلها ( هيكو بتاح) اي ارض الاله بتاح , و لانه يصعب عليهم نطق هذا الاسم , فنطقت عندهم ايجيبتوس Aigyptus بالجيم الجافة المصرية , و اضافة الخاصية ( وس ) في اخر الكلمة شأنهم دوما مع اسماء الاعلام , فمثلا مارك ينطق ماركوس , و انطونيو ينطق انطونيوس و هكذا ايجيبت تنطق ايجيبتوس . ( و مازالوا حتي الان ينطقوها بالجيم الجافة و كذلك بعض الدول الاخري كما في روسيا ينطقونها ( يجيــبت ) بالجيم الجافة .
بعد ذلك انتقل هذا الاسم الي قبائل الجرمن اللذين عطشوا الجيم فاصبحت Egypt الحالية , كما نعرفها باللغة الانجليزية .
و اما كلمة ( قبط و جمعها اقباط ) فجاءت من نطق اليونانين لمصر , ايجيبت ( بالجيم الجافة ) و العرب يقلبون الجيم الجافة الي قاف و العكس , و بالتالي نطقت قبط عندهم . 
اما كلمة مصري فلم يرد علي احد هل وردت في المتون المصرية القديمة
لي عودة*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

السادة الزملاء الأفاضل 
سبق لى توضيح أصل اسم مصر وبالمناسبة يوجد موضوع هام بهذا الخصوص بقاعة المناقشات للصديق الأستاذ / عاطف هلال . فى أنتظار عودتك أخى ابن طيبة وحمداً لله على سلامتك .دمتم بخير

----------


## طارق شكرى

اخى الفاضل ابن طيبة
بارك الله فيك
طبعا انا لا اقصد ب (مصر هى مصر) اى شئ و لكنه كان لفظ متداول و استخدمته كصيغة مختصرة اقصد بها ان مصر المذكورة بالقرأن الكريم هى مصر الحالية و هى مصر الخالدة التى اوصى رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم صحابته باهلها

و بالمناسبة بحثت عن اصل كلمة مصر لعلى اصل الى معلومة جديدة و وجدت ما يلى فى المسميات التى اطلقت قديما على مصر فيها ما هو معلوم لنا بالاضافة الى ما هو جديد

مدر      : الارض ذات السور او الحصن (و منها كلمة مصر باللغات السامية) 
كمت    : السوداء (وادى النيل و هو اكثر الاسماء استخداما)
دشرت : الارض الحمراء (صحراء مصر)
هت كى بتاح : معبد حقيقة بتاح و باللغة الاغريقية (هاى جيب توه) و توه هو بتاح باللغة الاغريقية و هو اسم يطلق على منف و اضيف اليه كعادة الاغريق (وس) فاصبحت اجيبتوس
رس     : مصر الجنوبية (الصعيد)
شمو   : مصر العليا (الصعيد)
تا ميرا : ارض الفيضان
تا مرن : الارض المحبوبة
تا وى  : الارضين

منقول من عدة مصادر اهمها (موقع محل ثقة)
http://www.touregypt.net/featurestories/kmt.htm

----------


## AmonRâ

السلام عليكم ...

اذا سمحتم لنترك موضوع البردية جانبا و دعنا نكمل نظرية مكان حدوث قصة الخروج و بالتحديد اصل كلمة مصر و اليكم فكرتي : 

نزولا عند رغبة الجميع و لنكون عمليين لكم ما خلصت له من ابحاث قمت بها خصيصا لبحث اصل كلمة مصر 

أصل الكلمة من وجهة نظر الأديان و الكتب المقدسة : 

فنجد في الرواية التوراتية عن حفيد سيدنا نوح عليه السلام وهو "مصراييم" الذي سكن مصر قديما وأنجب بها ذريته. و هكذا أطلق اسم " مصر" نسبة اليه. مثلما يطلق العرب و اليهود اسم " الشام" نسبة الى " سام " ابن نوح على منطقة سوريا و لبنان و فلسطين.

 أصل الكلمة من وجهة نظر علمية تاريخية : 

اشير هنا الى تعدد الفرضيات و الاحتمالات و لكن كما تعلمون نستطيع بجهد قليل تمييز الغث من السمين و اليكم  ما اراه اقرب الى الواقع :

يذكر  الدكتور عبد الحليم نورالدين ، العميد الأسبق لكلية الآثار  في كتابه (آثار وحضارة مصر القديمة ج1) ان اسم مصر منذ القرن الرابع عشر قبل الميلاد، قد ورد ر على النحو التالي:
اللغة الأكدية = مصرى 
 اللغة الآشورية = مشر
 اللغة البابلية = مصر 
 اللغة الفينيقية = مصور 
اللغة العربية القديمة = مصرو 
العبرية = مصراييم.
و على اغلب الظن ان كلمة مصر (مصر الكلمة ) انتقلت الى اللغة العربية ولم يكن اول من استعمل كلمة مصر هم العرب اذا نعرف اننا  نجده في رسالة وجهها أمير كنعاني إلي فرعون مصر خلال الربع الثاني من القرن الرابع عشر قبل الميلاد   وقال فيها إنه سوف يرسل أهله إلي ماتو مصري بمعني أرض مصر وخاصة أن جيرانه يهددونه .‏ وقد أضافت عدة رسائل أخرى ترجع إلي العصر نفسه أسماء قريبة من اسم مصر‏,‏ مثل مشري (1) ومصري بتشديد الراء‏,‏ وذلك في لوحة ميثانية في شمال غرب العراق وجهها صاحبها إلي فرعون مصر‏.‏ ومصري بتشديد الصاد في لوحة أشورية‏.‏ وظهر اسم مصر في نص من رأس الشمرة في شمال سوريا،‏ ومصرم في نص آخر فينيقي يعود إلي أوائل الألف الأول قبل الميلاد‏.‏ وكان البابليون ينطقون الاسم مصرو ومصر‏.‏ وكان المعينيون في اليمن ينطقونه مصر ومصري‏.‏ وفي التوراة مصرايم وبضم الصاد مصر ويقولون إيرس مصرايم أي أرض مصر أو أرض المصريين‏.‏ وفي النصوص الآرامية‏,‏ السريانية مصرين‏.‏ وهكذا ذكر الاسم أيضا في شعر شاعر بدوي عاش في بداية العصور الإسلامي؛‏ وجاء في شعره هذان البيتان المذكوران في لسان العرب‏.‏
وأدمت خبزي من صيير
من صير مصرين أو البحير 

(1) مشري أو مجر : المكنون أو المُحصن... وهي كلمة تدل علي كون مصر محمية بفضل طبيعتها ، ففي الشمال بحر ، وفي الشرق صحراء ثم بحر، وفي الجنوب جنادل (صخور كبيرة) تعوق الإبحار في النيل، أما الغرب فتوجد صحراء أخرى.. وحتى اليوم تعرف مصر لدى المصريين بأنها " المحروسة "

المراجع :
أسماء مصر بقلم‏ أحمد عبدالمعطي حجازي
آثار وحضارة مصر القديمة : الدكتور عبد الحليم نورالدين
تفسير العالم عبدالعزيز صالح 

في انتظار تفاعلكم و شكرا

----------


## طارق شكرى

بارك الله فيك اخى العزيز ماهر معلومات قيمة للغاية

----------


## سيد جعيتم

السادة الأفاضل
صبح الخير على الجميع وأتمنى لكم يوم سعيد . لا مانع فى مناقشة أصل كلمة مصر وكلنا أدلينا بدلونا المنقول من مصادر محترمة فى هذا الشأن كما كان لأبن طيبة موضوع خاص بأسماء مصر وهو موجود بنفس القاعة . كما سبق لنا توضيح الفرق بين مصر ومصراً وهل المقصود بها مصر امنا الحالية أم مصر من الأمصار .
اعتقد أن الإختلاف كان على الأتى :-
1- هل المقصود بمصر مصرنا الحالية؟
2- هل أطلق أسم مصر على أى مكان أخر؟
3- هل كان أسم مصر يشمل بعض اراضى السودان والحبشة والنوبة أثناء فتح المصريين القدماء  لهم ؟
4- هل أستقل أحد حكام السودان عن السلطة المركزية فى عاصمة مصر وسمى مكان حكمه مصر؟ كما أن قبائل البجة الموجودين فى حلايب وشلاتين ورمادا كانت لهم مملكة منحدرة من مملكة مروى وكورش وهم من اصول فرعونية حسب تصنيف علماء الأجناس لهم فهل لهم علاقة بموضوع سيدنا موسى وفرعون .

5- الا يثير وجود قبيلة تعتنق اليهودية على ضفاف بحيرة تانا وهم الفلاشا أى تساؤل عن سبب وجودهم هناك وهل هم من سلالة اليهود الذين خرجوا من مصر علماً بأن اليهود الحاليين يختلفون على أصول الفلاشا؟
6- سؤال متعلق بالموضوع أين مكان مدين ؟
7- افاد الصديق طارق شكرى بما يفيد بأن سيدنا يعقوب حكم مصر وهذا الموضوع يحتاج لبحث لأن له أهمية تتعلق بنفس موضوعنا ؟
هذه بعض الأسئلة التى وردت بخاطرى وأرجو أن نرى رؤية الأصدقاء غريب الدار وأبن طيبة فى موضوع حدوث القصة فى السودان كما فعل سابقاً الأصدقاء احمد سعد وطارق شكرى وياليت الأستاذ/ احمد المليجى يكون مشاركاً لنا حتى نتمكن من مناقشة رؤية ابن طيبة .
هذا واذكركم أنى غير متسك بنظرية حدوث القصة بالسودان ولكننا ذكرناها بناء على الشواهد والأثار الموجودة .
دمتم بخير وصحة

----------


## ابن طيبة

*استاذي الجليل سيد ابراهيم
نعم كما اشرت استاذي فاسم مصر  من الاهمية بمكان و كما اشار الاخوة الافاضل طارق شكري و امون رع و احمد سعد بان مصر كانت تسمي بهذا الاسم قبل اربعة عشرة قرنا قبل الميلاد و هي نظرية انقضها علي طول الخط فالرسالة التي اشار اليها اخي امون رع و الخاصة بالامير الكنعاني و التي ورد فيها ذكر اسم ماتو مصري
اقول اخواني لو تجردنا من افكارنا المتوارثة  و نظرنا بموضوعية الي كلمة مصر و مكان تواجدها لاستطعنا ان نتقبل نظرية استاذنا الجليل سيد ابراهيم بل و مناقشتها و محاولة تدعيمها كما سوف افعل في المداخلات التالية
تقبلوا تحياتي و تقديري و احترامي*

----------


## العيادي

*السلام عليكم  اخواني   
اولا  موضوعكم  كبير  جدا   ومتفرع  ولكني  سأرد علي  سؤال  قرأته
من الاستاذ  الفاضل   سيد  ابراهيم
الا وهو  أين  توجد  مدّين   والجواب  عندي  ان شالله  

تقع مدّين في  شمال  غرب  السعوديه  في  محافظة  تبوك  وهي تسمي  حاليا  بمدينة (( البدع)) وهذه  المدينه  تبعد  25 كيلو  عن شاطئ خليج العقبه ويوجد علي الشاطئ  مدينه اخري تسمي (( مقنا ))  وهي  تقع  بالضبط مقابل مدينة (( دهب))المصرية  ومدينة (( البدع )) هذه  هي التي يوجد بها  قوم  شعيب  واثارهم  الي  الان  موجوده وللعلم فقد  زرت هذه الاثار  منذ  سنتين وسبحان  الله  رأيت كيف  الجبال منحوته  ويوجد بها  اماكن  المقابر  حتي الان  وانا دائما  اذهب الي البدع  هذه  لاني  مقيم في  تبوك
وتقريبا كل شهر  تكون لي زياره اليها لاننا في تبوك ليس  عندنا شاطي ومدينة(( البدع )) تبعد عن تبوك 220 كيلو  وهي  أيضا تبعد  70 كيلو  عن  المنطقة التي كانت مصر  والسعوديه يريدون انشاء جسر ما بينهما فيها وهي  ما بين  شرم الشيخ المصريه  والشيخ حميد السعوديه 000
اتمني ان  اكون  قدرت  أفيدكم بالهمعلومات
تقبلوا تحياتي  اخيكم خالد 
0
0
0
0
العيـــــــــــــــادي*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأستاذ الكريم / العيادى
حياك الله يا أخى الكريم وأهلاً بك وسهلاً . مشاركتك بلا شك مفيدة جداً ونأمل فى المزيد . اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

شاركنا الأستاذ المهندس/ عاطف هلال فى نفس الموضوع وأنقل لكم مشاركته ونحن فى أنتظار زيارته للموضوع والتى بلا شك ستكون هامة جداً 

 atefhelal  



الأخ العزيز سيد إبراهيم
هو موضوع اهتم به الكثيرون من المؤرخين ، وخاصة اليهود منهم ..
هل أحمس الأول هو فرعون موسى ، أم هو فرعون التسخير ، وهل تحتمس الأول هو فرعون الخروج .. أم هو تحتمس الثانى أو الثالث ، أم هو أمنحتب الثانى ، أم هو توت عنخ آمون ، أم هو رمسيس الثانى ، وأصحاب هذا الرأى الأخير كثيرون .. أم أن رمسيس الثانى هو فرعون التسخير ومرنبتاح هو فرعون الخروج .. وهل إخناتون المصرى هو نفسه موسى عليه السلام ... وماهو طريق الخروج تحديدا ، وأين هو مكان انشقاق البحر .. وأين هى جثة فرعون الغريق وهل ابتلعتها الأسماك ...

متاهات ياأستاذ سبد ... ونعلم أن مزاعم اليهود بالنسبة لتاريخهم فى مصر لن تنتهى حتى يصطنعوا من خيالاتهم لأنفسهم تاريخا يبررون به أطماعهم بعد أن تمكنوا من السيطرة على النظام العالمى الجديد فى القرن الواحد والعشرين بعد الميلاد . تلك المزاعم يصطنعها اليهود عند نومهم مسترخين فى حجرات مفتوحة النوافذ ، فتسقط أوراقهم كما تسقط أغطيتهم من فوق أجسادهم فيتعرون وتظهر الحقيقة ، وتصبح رواياتهم مجرد أضغاث أحلام يهودية لاتَخِيل إلا على البلهاء والمغفلين ..
وأخذ اليهود ينبشون فى آثار مصر ومازالوا ... وصمتت الآثار المصرية القديمة تماما عن أى حكاية لهم مع ماهو معروف عن الكتابات المصرية على جدران المعابد والآثار – من دقتها فى تسجيل الأحداث ، ويعلل البعض سكوت الآثار المصرية عن أى حكاية لهم ، بأنها من وجهة النظر الفرعونية أن بنى إسرائيل منذ نشأتهم فى مصر حتى خروجهم هى حكاية لمجموعة من العبيد اللاجئين لاتستحق التسجيل أو أن يقام لها الآثار والمسلات ...!! . وأراد الله بذلك أن يضيع تاريخهم فى مصر وتضيع معه توراتهم الأصلية ، وتضيع الألواح وتابوت العهد وذلك لحكمة لايعلمها سواه سبحانه وتعالى . وأصبح رأيى هو أن لانساعدهم بتأكيد أى تاريخ لهم فى مصر معاكسين لحكمة الله ، ويكفى أن نتذكر قصتهم كما وردت بالقرآن الكريم للعبرة والإتعاظ فقط ..

أنت تعرف ياأخى أن التاريخ لايعرف أمة وضعت تاريخها اصطناعا بيدها كما فعل اليهود ، فقد صاغته فى إطار من المقدسات والغيبيات وجعلته كله وحيا من السماء نافذا بإرادة الله ، ومن ثم فهو فوق كل جدل ونقاش .. وكان من الطبيعى أن يلجأ اليهود فى تدوين نشأتهم الأولى إلى مزيج من الخرافات والأساطير والمأثورات الشعبية للأمم القديمة ، ثم يضيفون عليه ماتبقى فى ذاكرتهم المريضة من الحكايات الفلكلورية منذ بداياتهم الأولى . والهدف من ذلك هو ترسيخ فكرة اختيار بنى إسرائيل واصطفاؤهم الأبدى وتسليمهم دور البطولة على مسرح الإنسانية ، أما باقى الأمم والشعوب فهى ليست إلا شخوصا مكملة لملحمتهم التخريفية .. 
والتاريخ القديم مليئ بثغرات كثيرة يتم رتقها بخيالات بعض المؤرخين ، حتى تكشف الآثار دليلا يصحح بعض أمراض خيالاتهم وانحيازها ، فكتبة تاريخ مصر ومخترعيه أغلبهم من اليهود المتعصبين .. وسوف يستمر اليهود فى النبش عن دليل يؤكد من هو فرعون موسى ، وسوف يفشلون .. لأن الله بحكمته وهذا - ماأعتقده - أراد أن يخفى ذلك .. فظهور هذا الدليل قد لايكون فى صالح أحد ..
ولاأعرف لماذا أردت أن يكون تعليقى هنا ...
لك خالص تحياتى وأطيب تمنياتى ........................... 

__________________

----------


## AmonRâ

اعقب على ما جاء في مداخلة لأستاذ المهندس/ عاطف هلال  وجاء في رسالته ما يلي :
 (((وسوف يستمر اليهود فى النبش عن دليل يؤكد من هو فرعون موسى ، وسوف يفشلون .. لأن الله بحكمته وهذا ء ماأعتقده ء أراد أن يخفى ذلك .. فظهور هذا الدليل قد لايكون فى صالح أحد ..)))

و هو كلام لا اتفق معه كثيرا ...لماذا لا نقول : ان الله عز و جل  سيساعدنا في كشف الحقيقة و بهذا ندحر مزاعمهم و اكاذيبهم و نكشف مرة اخرى كذبهم و نعريهم امام العالم اجمع.

----------


## الشيمـــاء

السلام عليكم
اسفة لاني لم استطع متابعة الموضوع بشكل دائم و كثيرا من المشاركات لم اقرأها بعد و لكن جاء فكرة طارئة علي بالي لا اعرف ان كنتم ناقشتوها ام لا و الفكرة جاءت لي من هذه الاية

 فَلَمَّا آسَفُونَا انتَقَمْنَا مِنْهُمْ فَأَغْرَقْنَاهُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ (55) 

سورة الزخرف و طبعا تتحدث عن فرعون و قومه

و الاية تعني ان كل قوم فرعون غرقوا معه , اذن طالما الامر كذلك و قد نجاه الله ببدنه , اذن فمن الذي تولي مهمة تحنيط فرعون اذا تم تحنيطه من الاصل و متي حدث ذلك و اين و اذا افترضنا و هو الاحتمال الاكبر ان البحر الذي غرق فيه فرعون هو البحر الاحمر فهل ستنتظر الجثة حتي يأتيها احد من مدن مصر و تعود بها للتحنيط مع مراعاه بعد المسافة فما مصير جثة فرعون اذن هل ستظل علي حالها.

انا فكرت في هذا الامر لسبب هام و هو انه عندما يتعهد الله عز و جل بحفظ شئ و نجاته فاعتقد ان ذلك سيحدث بدون اي تدخل بشري يعني انا استبعد ان اي حد من ملوك مصر الذين تم تحنيطهم ان يكون فرعون و عندي اعتقاد غريب ان فرعون قد يكون نجاه الله ببدنه و حفظه علي هيئته بشكل طبيعي مثلا ان تحفظه الرمال علي شواطئ البحر الاحمر او ما شابه ذلك.
ارجو ان كنتم ناقشتم هذه النقطة ان تدلوني علي ارقام المشركات التي ناقشت ذلك.
تحياتي
ام الشهيد
انا بنت مصرية سابقا

----------


## طارق شكرى

اخى الفاضل سيد ابراهيم
دعنى اختلف ايضا مع السيد عاطف هلال
فاعتقد انه سيكون خطأ فادح ان تركنا الساحة لليهود و انسحبنا خاصة و ان عندهم الكثير من المشاكل مع التاريخ المصرى و لذلك يسعون الى هدمه و اعادة بناؤه و قد قرأت الكثير من الكتاب اليهود و هم يشككون فى التاريخ المصرى برمته و يشككون فى الكتابة الهيروغليفية و ترجمة شامبليون لحجر رشيد رغم انه افنى حياته فى دراسة هذه اللغة و تسجل نجاحات حتى الان و ما زالت القواميس المصرية القديمة تتطور الى يومنا هذا و بالمناسبة شامبليون نفسه ذكر فى مذكراته ان اول كلمة تمكن من قراءتها بشكل صحيح هى رعمسس فى مصر و ليس بطليموس من حجر رشيد فى فرنسا

و من مشاكل اليهود مع التاريخ المصرى قصة طوفان نوح و على اقل تقدير كان التاريخ المصرى يرجع الى 3200 ق.م و هذا اقل تقدير معروف و ربما كان اقدم من ذلك و لكن تبعا لسفر التكوين فان مصرايم جاء الى ارض مصر من ارض شنعار عام 101 من الطوفان و توافق سنة 2247 ق.م و هذه النظرية هدمها التاريخ المصرى من جذورها و لذلك الأن تجرى محاولات لأختزال التاريخ المصرى بدمج بعض الملوك الدولة القديمة فى ملوك اخرين فيحاولوا دمج الملك مينا فى الملك بعنخى كأن الملك مينا كان ليس له وجود و كذلك الملك خفرع هو نفسه الملكة حتشبثوت و هكذا حتى تتقلص عدد سنين التاريخ المصرى و هذا بالطبع شئ مثير للسخرية

و بالنسبة للمسلمين الحمد لله ليس عندنا مشكلة فى هذا الموضوع لأن طوفان نوح كان عذابا لقوم نوح فقط و لم يكن للبشرية كما يقولون
و لا انكر ان بعض السلف الصالح اخذ بعض من الأسرائيليات و اخذ منها قصة الطوفان حتى دخلت احيانا فى تفسير القران و لكنهم بالطبع كان لا شئ عليهم فهم يتعاملون مع الأسرائيليات كانها تاريخ او نوع من الثقافة كما نتعامل نحن مع الثورة الفرنسية فى فرنسا فلا نعترض عليها و نعتبرها حقائق و هم ايضا كان لهم حجتهم فى الأخذ من الأسرائيليات بعد حديث عبد الله بن عمرو

حدثنا محمد بن يحيى، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف عن عبد الرحمن ثابت بن ثوبان العابد الشامي، عن حسان بن عطية، عن أبي كبشة السلولي عن عبد اللّه بن عمرو. قال: قال رسول اللّه صلى اللّه عليه وسلم:
"بلغوا عني ولو آية، وحدثوا عن بني اسرائيل ولا حرج. من كذب علي متعمدا فليتبوأ مقعده من النار". هذا حديث حسن صحيح.

و ان كنت اعتقد ان هذا الحديث لرفع الحرج فقط و ليس دعوة للاخذ عن الأسرائيليات و كان العرب قد سألوا رسول الله ان يأتيهم بقصص مثل قصص اليهود و قد اعجبتهم و كانت تتردد كثيرا على ألسنتهم (القرأن كتابا جمعت فيه الكلمات و اختصرت) مما دعاهم للحرج بعد نهى رسول الله عن الأخذ من اليهود فى اول الأمر

حدثنا عبد الله حدثني أبي حدثنا يونس وغيره قال حدثنا حماد يعني ابن زيد حدثنا مجالد عن عامر الشعبي عن جابر بن عبد الله قال:
-قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لا تسألوا أهل الكتاب عن شيء فإنهم لن يهدوكم وقد ضلوا فإنكم إما أن تصدقوا بباطل أو تكذبوا بحق فإنه لو كان موسى حيا بين أظهركم ما حل له إلا أن يتبعني.

و هناك ايضا مشكلة نبوخذنصر و سبى اليهود كما فى سفر دانيال و التاريخ يقول ان رمسيس الثانى هو من فتح بيت المقدس و لذلك فيكون الأسر البابلى كان فى واقع الأمر لجوء الى بابل و هذا يتمشى مع العقل و المنطق و هذه مصيبة اخرى لهم فقالوا اولا ان رمسيس الثانى كذاب ثم بعد ان اكد تاريخ الحيثيين وصول رمسيس الثانى الى حدودهم و ابرام معاهدة السلام معهم حاولوا دمج رمسيس الثانى فى تحتمس الثالث فقالوا ان رمسيس الثانى هو نفسه تحتمس الثالث و مومياؤه هى مومياء مزيفة لأن الفراعنة كانوا يؤمنون ان الملك اذا اقدم على عمل ضخم جديد فيجب ان تقام له مراسم الدفن ثم يأخذ اسما جديد و هذا طبعا هراء

و المشكلة الثالثة و الأهم هى دولة اسرائيل فلم يذكر التاريخ المصرى قيام دولة اسرائيل و اقصى ما قيل ان مرنبتاح ابن رمسيس الثانى ذهب الى الأراضى الفلسطينية و طرد منها الاسرائليين و لم يبقى لهم بذرة فلم يذكر دولة و من المعروف ان هذه الأرض المقدسة كانت تحت الأحتلال المصرى بعد انتهاء عصر الهكسوس (و ربما هم بنى اسرائيل او كانوا مرتبطين بهم) ففتح فلسطين الملك احمس فى الأسرة الثامنة عشر بعد توليه حكم مصر و اكتملت الأمبراطورية المصرية فى عهد تحتمس الثالث و كانت تشمل ارض السودان و ارض كنعان حتى هضبة الأناضول شمالا و انهارت هذه الامبراطورية بعد حكم اخناتون و غالبا فى عصر حورمحب حيث كان حكام الشام فى ظل حكم توت عنخ امون يظهرون بعض الولاء لمصر بل قاتل السوريون الحيثيين و انتصروا عليهم دفاعا عن وحدة الامبراطورية عندما توجه اليهم ملك الحيثيين بجيشه للانتقام من مصر بعد مقتل ابنه زنانزا التى استدعته الملكة الخائنة عنخ سن امون ابنة اخناتون الصغرى للتتزوجه و تجعله ملكا على مصر بعد موت الملك توت عنخ امون
ثم فتحها مرة اخرى رمسيس الثانى فى الأسرة التاسعة عشر و استمرت نفس الأمبراطورية حتى عصر الملك احمس الثانى فى الأسرة السادسة و العشرين حتى اثناء تولى الاسرة الخامسة و العشرون السودانية الحكم فاستمر ترابط هذه الأمبراطورية قائما و بنفس حدودها و المراسلات مع حكام الشام تثبت ذلك
فالفترة الوحيدة الصالحة لقيام ما يقولون عليه دولة اسرائيل هى فقط ما بين حور محب و رمسيس الثانى و هى كانت فترة ثورة فلسطينية اشتعلت فى عصر اخناتون بعد ان شدد عليهم فى الضرائب و ماطلهم فى الأنفاق فكانت ثورة تزامنت مع الفتح لاتباع الدين الجديد و الملوك الانبياء داوود و سليمان (فقط و بعد ذلك كفروا) فاعتبرها التاريخ ثورة و ليس قيام لدولة جديدة تدعى مملكة اسرائيل او لمملكة يهودا او مملكة افرايم او غيرهم
فاعتقد انه سيكون خطأ كبير ان نترك الساحة لليهود ليفرضوا امر واقع جديد و هذا بالطبع لن يحدث مرة اخرى مع وجود علماء و طلبة مصريين متخصصين فى دراسة التاريخ المصرى و حريصين على اثبات التاريخ المصرى الصحيح

----------


## AmonRâ

لي مداخلة بخصوص السؤال الثالث و الرابع  الذي طرحه استاذنا  الجليل سيد ابراهيم 





> 3- هل كان أسم مصر يشمل بعض اراضى السودان والحبشة والنوبة أثناء فتح المصريين القدماء  لهم ؟
> 4- هل أستقل أحد حكام السودان عن السلطة المركزية فى عاصمة مصر وسمى مكان حكمه مصر؟ كما أن قبائل البجة الموجودين فى حلايب وشلاتين ورمادا كانت لهم مملكة منحدرة من مملكة مروى وكورش وهم من اصول فرعونية حسب تصنيف علماء الأجناس لهم فهل لهم علاقة بموضوع سيدنا موسى وفرعون .




تاريخيا  كثيرا من البلدان و الإمبراطوريات فمصر مثلا توسع حكمها الى ان وصل نهر الفرات بالعراق مرورا طبعا بفلسطين و سوريا و السعودية قطعا و لكن لم يتم تسمية هذه البلدان باسماء مصر قديما و الامثلة كثيرة : الامبراطورية الرومانية و اليونانية و قرطاج غربا و الفرس شرقا و معا امتداد مستعمراتهم جغرافيا كان اما ان يحافظوا على اسماء المستعمرات و اما ان يطلقون اسماء جديدة.

هل أستقل أحد حكام السودان عن السلطة المركزية فى عاصمة مصر وسمى مكان حكمه مصر؟ كما أن قبائل البجة الموجودين فى حلايب وشلاتين ورمادا كانت لهم مملكة منحدرة من مملكة مروى وكورش وهم من اصول فرعونية :

هذا جائز  و الدليل الحملات العديدة التي قام بها ملوك مصر جنوبا  و لكن من غير المعقول ان يطلق عليها (اقصد المملكة المنفصلة ) اسم مصر مع وجود حكم مركزي قائما في مصر شمالا حتى و ان ضعف هذا الحكم

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأستاذ الفاضل /AmonRâ
بارك الله فيك وما زلنا نبحث . لو لا حظنا أن الدول التى فتحها المصريين القدماء كان يطلق عليها اسمائها أما عن السودان ومصر فقد أطلقوا عليهم أرض كيمى( التربة السوداء)وأرض كورشالتربة الحمراء . اشكرك واحترم وجهة نظرك . دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

صديقى العزيز / ابن طيبة

تأخرت علينا . اشتقنا لتكملة الموضوع . دمت بخير

----------


## غريب الدار

الأساتذة الأفاضل , السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة ,,,,,,,
تعتمد أي نظرية على مجموعة من الأدلة و البراهين , بعض البراهين أساسي و بعضها ثانوي .....
و يعد تحديد الزمن و المكان من البراهين الأساسية و العامة لجميع النظريات المطروحة.... و كان إهتمامي بالميراث فيما سبق للمساعدة في تحديد الزمان  ..... و كان طرحي لأن مصر هي مصر لتحديد المكان ..... و أعتذر من الأستاذ سيد إبراهيم و لأسباب فنية لم أستطع قراءة جميع أدلته التي توضح أن الأحداث تمت في السودان ( أعتقد أنه أدرج image  في الصفحة 17) لم أستطع تخزينة و قرائته و لو أن ملاحظتي جاءت متأخرة و آمل أن أتمكن من حل هذه المشكلة ....  
و قبل الإنتقال لجزئية ثانية من جزئيات نظرية الأستاذ سيد إبراهيم و في ما يتعلق بتحديد المكان ..... فلقد أوقفني ما كتبه الأستاذ بن طيبة حيث كتب :  
" و ليسمح لي اخي الفاضل احمد سعد و اخي الفاضل طارق شكري و اخي الفاضل غريب الدار بالقول بانني اتفق معهم فيما ذهبوا اليه كل الاتفاق و لكن...........
هل ياتي لي احدكم بنص واحد موجود في بردية او علي جدارية او في اي متن من المتون او حتي في تأريخات من كتب عن مصر هل ياتي احدكم بكلمة مصر كتبها اجدادنا الاقدمون
كلمة مصر اخواني الافاضل لم تظهر الا في القران الكريم و قبلها في التوراة و كذلك في بعض الاحاديث عن رسولنا الكريم 
اما اذا راجعنا التاريخ فلن نجد اسم مصر الا بعد ان اطلقه الفاتحون المسلمون علي مصر
اليس غريبا ان يطلق المولي جل و علي اسم علي بلد لايعرفه اهل هذا البلد و كانوا يطلقون علي بلدهم مسمي مغاير ككمت و كمي و .....و..... و لم يكن من بينها اللفظ مصر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اسمحوا لي بالعودة

أخي بن طيبة بكل الود و الشفافية , تقبل مني التالي و أرجوا منك الرد بالإيضاح , لقد جاء كلامك مختصرا و لابد أن لك وجة نظر , ......
هل قصدت أنه إن كان المقصود بالمكان " دولة مصر " فكان من المفترض أن يأتي القرآن بأسم مصر باللغة الفرعونية ( حسب اللفظ وقتها) ...!!! و ترى أنه طالما أن القرآن لم يأتي بكلمة فرعونية فهذا يرجح أن المكان ليس مصر ...
 و إن كانت إجابتك بالإيجاب فهنا أسأل:  هل إن حدد القرآن المكان  بكلمة فرعونية أكان أجدادنا يعرفون المقصود من تلك الكلمة , أكان أجدادنا على علم باللغة الفرعونية , ألم تختفي هذه اللغة بسبب الإحتلال الروماني و الأغريقي و غيرهم ....... و كل ذلك قبل مجيء الإسلام بقرون .... فلقد جاء الإسلام بعد مئات السنون من الحضارات الفرعونية و نعلم أن أهل مصر لم يكونوا يتحدثون اللغة الفرعونية قبل قدوم الإسلام بوقت طويل و لولا إنكشاف بعض الآثار و الكنوز في آخر 200 سنة و لولا إنكشاف حجر رشيد و لولا الإهتمام العالمي بالآثار و اللغات القديمة , أتعتقد أن العالم كان سوف يعرف أي شيء عن الحضارات التي مازال جزء كبير منها غير مكتشف ......
 ألا تعتقد معي أنه حتى لو ذكر القرآن الكريم كلمة فرعونية قديمة فحتى أبناء مصر لم يكن ليعرفوا أين ذلك المكان. 

و في قولك أن كلمة مصر لم تظهر إلا في القرآن الكريم و قبلها في التوراة..... ألا يكفي أن نجدها في التوراة و القرآن الكريم و في أحاديث رسولنا الحبيب للتدليل على أنها كلمة متداولة و يؤكد ذلك أيضا ما ورد في مشاركات الأساتذة AmonRa  و طارق شكرى  بخصوص إسم مصر في الحضارات الأخرى.
أم تقصد أن الإسلام عندما دخل مصر تغير أسمها .... و إن كان هذا قصدك فلماذا تصورت هذا .... لاحظ أنني ذكرت أن الإسلام هو الذي دخل مصر فمن أسلم بعد ذلك هم أهل مصر فلماذا يغيرون إسم بلدهم .... 
لقد أكرم المولى عز و جل اللغة العربية بأن إختارها لأن تكون هي لغة القرآن الكريم , و لقد أوضح لنا المولى عز و جل هذا في أكثر من موضع , و كان في هذا الإختيار رحمة للعالمين لأن اللغة العربية هي لغة الفصاحة و البيان , و ذكرنا بأنه لسان عربي غير ذي عوج ... و أنه كتاب فصلت آياته .... و نحمد الله أن لساننا عربي و كم يحسدنا على ذلك الملايين من المسلمين الذين لا يعرفون من اللغة العربية إلا القليل.... 
قال تعالى :  
{كِتَابٌ فُصِّلَتْ آيَاتُهُ قُرْآناً عَرَبِيّاً لِّقَوْمٍ يَعْلَمُونَ }فصلت3
{وَلَوْ جَعَلْنَاهُ قُرْآناً أَعْجَمِيّاً لَّقَالُوا لَوْلَا فُصِّلَتْ آيَاتُهُ أَأَعْجَمِيٌّ وَعَرَبِيٌّ قُلْ هُوَ لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا هُدًى وَشِفَاء وَالَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ فِي آذَانِهِمْ وَقْرٌ وَهُوَ عَلَيْهِمْ عَمًى أُوْلَئِكَ يُنَادَوْنَ مِن مَّكَانٍ بَعِيدٍ }فصلت44

أخي لن أستطيع فهم آيات القرآن إن سردت لنا كلام فرعون أو أسماء المناطق بأحد اللغات القديمة و بدون ترجمة ... قد يكون لديك دليل يؤكد أن إسم مصر هو إسم حديث أو كما ذكرت أنه جاء مع المسلمين . و حتى إن صح هذا ألا تعتقد معي أن القرآن الكريم عندما يذكر مكان معين فلابد أن يذكره بما هو متداول و معروف , فكم من الأماكن تم تغير أسمائها عبر التاريخ , فمن منا يستخدم الأسماء المنقرضة أو الغير متداولة , إن فعل أحدنا هذا , عندها سوف يكون قد صعب علينا فهم المعلومة , لذلك فالأفضل هو ذكر الأسم المعروف و المتداول ...... فما بالنا بالقرآن الكريم الذي فصلت آياتة و أنه كتاب مبين ......

أخواني الأعزاء :
لقد رجحت في مشاركاتي السابقة أنه بالرغم من أن إسم مملكة فرعون كانت هي مصر إلا أنه هناك مكان محدد في تلك المملكة يعرف بكلمة " مصر " و رجحت أن يكون ذلك المكان تحديدا هو منطقة جنوب الدلتا بين مصر العليا و مصر السفلى.. و كان للأستاذ أحمد سعد الدين رأي بأن المكان المقصود هو منطقة الدلتا و لقد وعدنا أن يوضح ذلك في الوقت المناسب .... و لكن هل لأحد المشاركين رأي في تحديد دقيق للمكان .....................

الأخت / أم الشهيد : أعتقد أنك تسألين عن نظريتي و التي أوردت جزء منها في الصفحة رقم 11  يمكن لك الإطلاع عليها و لكن حتى لا نخرج عن تسلسل الحوار فلم يحن دوري بعد و نحن مازلنا مع نظرية الأستاذ / سيد إبراهيم و فيما يتعلق بتحديد مكان الأحداث.

و دمتم بخير

----------


## ابن طيبة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سيد جعيتم
					
				
صديقى العزيز / ابن طيبة

تأخرت علينا . اشتقنا لتكملة الموضوع . دمت بخير


استاذي الجليل سيد ابراهيم
اسف للتاخير و لكن كما تعلمون سيادتكم فالبحث مضني و تاصيل النظريات عسير سوف اعود قريبا انشاء الله للرد علي نظرية سيادتكم
تحياتي و تقديري*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخ الفاضل غريب الدار
سلام الله عليك و رحمته و بركاته
ادام الله علينا نعمة الود و الشفافية دائما و اسمح لي بالرد عليك كما طلبت لقد قلت:





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غريب الدار
					
				
هل قصدت أنه إن كان المقصود بالمكان " دولة مصر " فكان من المفترض أن يأتي القرآن بأسم مصر باللغة الفرعونية ( حسب اللفظ وقتها) ...!!! و ترى أنه طالما أن القرآن لم يأتي بكلمة فرعونية فهذا يرجح أن المكان ليس مصر ...


اخي الفاضل الم يذكر الله اسماء فرعونية في القران الكريم فما بالنا نسينا اسماء (فرعون) و (هامان) فاذا كان اسم مصر هو مصر اذا فاللغة التي كان يتكلم بها اهل النيل هي اللغة العربية لان مصر كلمة عربية صرفة و لكن عندما اتي الاسلام و من الله علي مصر بنعمة الاسلام كانت تدعي قبط (جبت) و ليس مصر

و الان لنعمل تفكيرنا في الحديث الوارد عن رسولنا الكريم
أورد مسلم في كتاب فضائل الصحابة من صحيحه حديث (ستفتحون أرضا يذكر فيها القيراط  فاستوصوا بأهلها خيرا فإن لهم ذمة ورحما).

قَالَ رَسُولُ اللّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إِنّكُمْ سَتَفْتَحُونَ أَرْضاً يُذْكَرُ فِيهَا الْقِيرَاطُ. فَاسْتَوْصُوا بِأَهْلِهَا خَيْراً. فَإِنّ لَهُمْ ذِمّةً وَرَحِماً. 

وقال  في حديث آخر 'إنكم ستفتحون أرضاً يذكر فيها القيراط، فاستوصوا بأهلها خيراً، فإن لهم ذمة ورحماً. وفي رواية: فإذا فتحتموها فأحسنوا إلى أهلها، فإن لهم ذمة ورحماً. أو قال: 'ذمة وصهراً وفي رواية: 'إنكم ستفتحون مصر، وهي أرض يسمى فيها القيراط'

الرسول يقول للصحابة انكم سوف تفتحون ارضا ما ارض لو كانت تسمي مصر عندها لقال الرسول انكم سوف تفتحون مصر و انما الرسول يقول لصحابته رضوان الله عليهم انكم سوف تفتحون ارضا يذكر فيها القيراط هذه هي علامتها...يذكر فيها القيراط
و حتي في الرواية الاخري التي ذكر فيها الرسول اسم مصر قام صلي الله عليه و سلم بتعريفها للصحابة و اشار انه يذكر فيها القيراط فاذا وجدتم ارضا يذكر فيها القيراط فتلكم مصر

الا يفسر الحديث نفسه........الا يدل ذلك ان مصر ليست مصر بكل المعاني
تقبل تحياتي و تقديري*

----------


## غريب الدار

أخي بن طيبة 
شكرا على الرد و التوضيح و يظهر أنني أنا الذي فشل في إيصال السؤال , اسألك بشكل مباشر و بإختصار .
لو الأحداث تمت في مصر , ماذا برأيك كان يفترض أن يذكر القرآن لنا إسما للمكان , أم تعتقد أن المولى عز و جل عمم لنا الموضوع و ذكر المكان ليس شيءمهم .
دمت و جميع الأخوة بخير

----------


## ابن طيبة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غريب الدار
					
				
أخي بن طيبة 
شكرا على الرد و التوضيح و يظهر أنني أنا الذي فشل في إيصال السؤال , اسألك بشكل مباشر و بإختصار .
لو الأحداث تمت في مصر , ماذا برأيك كان يفترض أن يذكر القرآن لنا إسما للمكان , أم تعتقد أن المولى عز و جل عمم لنا الموضوع و ذكر المكان ليس شيءمهم .
دمت و جميع الأخوة بخير


اخي غريب الدار 
و علي ما يبدو انني قد فشلت في توصيل الاجابة
من قال ان الاحداث تمت في مصر بمعناها الحالي لم يذكر القران ذلك و انما اورد كلمة مصر دليل علي بلد يحمل هذا الاسم
و ماذا برايك لو كانت مصر المذكورة في القران هي مصر الان لماذا  قال الرسول الكريم حديثه الشريف 
(ستفتحون أرضا يذكر فيها القيراط فاستوصوا بأهلها خيرا فإن لهم ذمة ورحما).
و لم يقل ستفتحون مصرا فاستوصوا باهلها خيرا
اخي الفاضل حتي نصل لحقيقة الموضوع المطروح يجب ان نتحرر من كل الثوابت التي تعلمناها او قرانها
حتي نقول ان مصر المذكورة في القران هي مصر الان يجب ان نثبت ذلك بالادلة و البراهين
حتي نقول ان فرعون هو لقب يطلق علي ملوك الفراعنة علينا ان نثبت ذلك و هو معتقد خاطيء لان اسم فرعون اسم علم لشخص يدعي فرعون لا لقب من القاب الفراعنة و لا توجد كتابة هيروغليفية تحمل هذه الكلمة فرعون في كل الكتابات المصرية و انما توجد كلمة برعا بمعني البيت العالي او قصر الملك و شتان بين اللفظين فليس من الممكن ان يكون اسمي ابن طيبة بالعربية و يكون بالانجليزية ابن الاندلس
اذا اردنا ان نتوصل لحل يجب ان نضع كل القرائن تحت البحث و الدراسة لا ان نتمسك بقرينة واحدة و نترك الباقي
حتي نجاوب علي سؤالنا يجب ان نعرف
- اين مصر التي تحدث عنها القران؟
- اين حدثت قصة الخروج
- هل الرواية التوراتية لقصة موسي و فرعون حقيقية ام لا
- ماذا يعني اسم فرعون و لماذا ترجمه المؤرخين العرب الاوائل بالوليد بن مصعب
- لماذا خلت النصوص المصرية من اي اشارة للموضوع و لنترك جانبا الحل السهل بان المصريين لم يكن يهمهم ذلك 
- لقد دمر الله ما كان يصنع و لنضع تحت يصنع مائة خط و ما كانوا يعرشون
- ما هي المدائن التي اشار الله اليها عندما قال ملأ فرعون له فابعث في المدائن حاشرين
- اين كانت احداث التيه التي استغرقت اربعين سنة
- اين هي مدين و هناك ما تحت يدي من كتب يثبت انها باليمن لا بالاردن
- لماذا يسمي اليمنيين ابنائهم حتي الان باسم فرعون
-اين اقيمت مملكتي بني اسرائيل الشمالية و الجنوبية و متي تم ذلك
هذا يا اخي جزء من الف الف سؤال يجب الاجابة عليها و تنسقها و تحليلها و يجب ان نقارن الوقائع التاريخية بالرواية التوراتية بالادلة التي وصلت الينا من الاقدمين سواء اكانت برديات ام جداريات ام متون
تقبل تحياتي و تقديري*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

حقيقى هذا حوار مفيد وأقف احتراماً للمشاركين وحرص كل منهم على أثبات وجهة نظره مع أحترام وجهة نظر الأخرين .
أذكر أننى لست متمسك برأى الخاص بأن الأحداث والفرعون كانا بالسودان ولكن يجب طرح كل ما له علاقة بالموضوع على مائدة الحوار ونتفق على اسقاط أى نظرية أو رؤية تكون غير ذات جدوى لعلنا نصل إلى حقيقة أو نقترب منها.
أدعوكم للدخول فى موضوع صدام الحضارات بالرابط الموجود بالتوقيع
دمتم بخير

----------


## sea_wolf

بصو يا استذتنا جميعا 
بصراحة انا دخت 
بدون ضحك او  هزار بس بجد انا متابع الموضوع من فترة طويلة وكل ما اقول خلاص الموضوع قرب علىالنهاية 
كل ما بقرا  سطر بيجاوب على سؤال بس بيفتحلى  مليون سؤال تانى ؟
اية الحل

----------


## غريب الدار

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
أخي أبن طيبة ,
أولا : الحديث الذي أوردته صحيح و لكن له رواية توضح أسم مصر بشكل صريح و لقد جاءت هذه الرواية في صحيح مسلم و الحديث هو:
‏ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم. 
 56 - باب وصية النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بأهل مصر. 
وجدت الكلمات في الحديث رقم: 
227 - (2543)  حدثني زهير بن حرب وعبيدالله بن سعيد. قالا. حدثنا وهب بن جرير. حدثنا أبي. سمعت حرملة المصري يحدث عن عبدالرحمن بن شماسة، عن أبي بصرة، عن أبي ذر. قال:
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم "إنكم ستفتحون مصر. وهي أرض يسمى فيها القيراط. فإذا فتحتموها فأحسنوا إلى أهلها. فإن لهم ذمة ورحما" أو قال "ذمة وصهرا. فإذا رأيت رجلين يختصمان فيها في موضع لبنة، فاخرج منها" قال: فرأيت عبدالرحمن بن شرحبيل بن حسنة وأخاه ربيعة، يختصمان في موضع لبنة، فخرجت منها.
[ش (القيراط) قال العلماء: القيراط جزء من أجزاء الدينار والدرهم وغيرهما. وكان أهل مصر يكثرون من استعماله والتكلم به. (ذمة) الذمة هي الحرمة والحق. وهي هنا بمعنى الذمام. (ورحما) الرحم لكون هاجر. أم إسماعيل، منهم. (وصهرا) الصهر لكون مارية، أم إبراهيم، منهم].‏

و هناك بعض الأحاديث الأخرى التي تؤكد أن مصر كانت معروفة بهذا الأسم عند العرب ... و لا ننسى أن القرآن عربي...

ثانيا : هناك فرق بين أسماء الأشخاص و أسماء الأماكن و البلدان , فأسماء الأشخاص لا تتغير إلا حسب اللهجات فإسم طارق بلهجه معينة تنطق طارئ بلهجة أخرى و هكذا , لذلك فإسم فرعون و هامان لا يتغير و يجب أن لا يتغير , فتصور أن يقول أحدهم سليمان و هو يقصد هارون ... لا يجوز هذا . لذلك فلقد حافظ القرآن على أسماء الأشخاص و ليس القرآن فقط بل كل المؤرخين يحافظون على الأسماء و حسب اللهجات.
أما أسماء الأماكن فهي دوما في تغير و لكن هناك أسماء تختفي و لا يعرفها إلا القليل و هناك أسماء باقية خالدة , و إسم مصر من الأسماء القوية الخالدة , و لا أعتقد أن هناك منطقتين في العالم تحمل إسم مصر . و حين نزول القرآن لم يكن للغة الفرعونية وجود و كان السائد عند العرب أسم مصر و ربما يكون هناك أسماء أخرى و لكنها إختفت و بقى الأسم الذي خلدة القرآن الكريم و خلدتة اللغة العربية.
فقديما و حديثا عندما نقول مصر فما تعنيه هو مصر .....
و على أي حال هذه وجهة نظري أحببت أن أوصلها لك و لجميع المشاركين و أحترم و جهة نظرك فما عهدته في مشاركاتك ينم على وجه نظر عميقة 
دمتم بخير

----------


## mr saad

أخي ابن طيبة .. عفوا .. هذه ثوابت لا يمكن التحرر منها ...
قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : إنكم ستفتحون مصر . وهي أرض يسمى فيها القيراط . فإذا فتحتموها فأحسنوا إلى أهلها . فإن لهم ذمة ورحما . أو قال : ذمة وصهرا . فإذا رأيت رجلين يختصمان فيها في موضع لبنة ، فاخرج منها . قال : فرأيت عبدالرحمن بن شرحبيل بن حسنة وأخاه ربيعة ، يختصمان في موضع لبنة ، فخرجت منها .  رواه مسلم من حديث أبو ذر الغفاري

ملاحظات هامة على الحديث :
1. نفهم من الحديث أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أخبر الصحابة الكرام بأن الله سيفتح عليهم " مصر " , وهي نفس "مصر" التي ذكرها القرآن الكريم , وأظن أننا متفقين على هذه النقطة ( أي أن مصر في كلام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هي نفسها مصر في كلام الله تعالى ) والثابت المعلوم أن كلام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هو بيان لمجمل القرآن , وتفصيلا لعمومه , وتخصيصا لعامّه , وبيانا لمبهمه , يقول تعالى : " وَأَنْزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ الذِّكْرَ لِتُبَيِّنَ   لِلنَّاسِ مَا نُزِّلَ إِلَيْهِمْ وَلَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ " النحل 44 , وادعائنا بأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم استخدم لفظا مبهما ولم يوضحه لنا بالقدر الذي نفهمه فهما صحيحا , فيه اتهام ضمني للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعدم البيان الكافي.

2. يظهر من فهم الصحابة لكلام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنهم فهموا أن "مصر" هي "مصر" نفسها , أي وادي النيل ( القطر الشمالي والقطر الجنوبي) , لذلك فتتمة الحديث الذي يغفل عنه الكثير " فإذا رأيت رجلين يختصمان فيها في موضع لبنة ، فاخرج منها " ثم تأتي جملة أبو ذر الغفاري رضي الله عنه حين قال " فرأيت عبدالرحمن بن شرحبيل بن حسنة وأخاه ربيعة ، يختصمان في موضع لبنة ، فخرجت منها " , ومن المعروف أن الصحابيين أو التابعيين المذكورين في الحديث هما من أهل مصر بعد الفتح , فهل فهم أبو ذر رضي الله عنه عن " مصر " المذكورة أنها بلد آخر سوى "مصر" وادي النيل ؟ , هذا هو فهم الصحابة الكرام الذي لا يجب علينا أبدا أن نستقل بفهمنا عن فهمهم لان القرآن تنزل عليهم , وهذا مطابق لفهم أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه لجبل الطور المصري المذكور في القرآن والذي ذكرت حديثه في إحدى مداخلاتي السابقة , فالاستقلال عن فهم الصحابة رضوان الله تعالى عليهم أجمعين هو أمر خطير , وهو الأمر الذي دفع الكثير من الفرق الضالة إلى الانحراف عن المنهج الصحيح بسبب اعتزالهم بفهم القرآن والسنة عن فهم الصحابة الكرام , قال تعالى : "وَمَنْ يُشَاقِقِ الرَّسُولَ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا تَبَيَّنَ لَهُ الْهُدَى وَيَتَّبِعْ غَيْرَ سَبِيلِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ نُوَلِّهِ مَا تَوَلَّى وَنُصْلِهِ جَهَنَّمَ  وَسَاءَتْ مَصِيرًا" النساء 115 , قال المفسرون : سبيل المؤمنين هو منهج الصحابة.

3. قال الإمام النووي في شرح صحيح مسلم في شرح الحديث السابق : " وأما الذمة فهي الحرمة والحق , وهي هنا بمعنى الذمام ، وأما الرحم فلكون هاجر أم إسماعيل منهم" - أي من المصريين -وأما الصهر فلكون مارية أم ابراهيم منهم " أ. هـ باختصار  , ثم يعود النووي رحمه الله ليقول في شرح الحديث " وفيه معجزات ظاهرة لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم منها اخباره بأن الامة تكون لهم قوة وشوكة بعده بحيث يقهرون العجم والجبابرة ومنها انهم يفتحون مصر ومنها تنازع الرجلين في موضع اللبنة ووقع كل ذلك ولله الحمد ومعنى يقتتلان يختصمان كما صرح به في الرواية الثانية قوله عن أبي بصرة عن أبي ذر هو بالموحدة والصاد المهملة " أ. هـ , وهذا أيضا فهم العلماء وشراح الحديث الذين كانوا من التابعين فلم يفهموا أبدا أن مصر المذكورة في القرآن الكريم وفي أحاديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يمكن بأي حال من الأحوال أن تكون بلدا أخرى , ولم أرى أحدا في التاريخ منذ عهد نزول القرآن الكريم وحتى يومنا هذا قد فكر مجرد التفكير في الادعاء بأن مصر " مسرح أحداث قصة موسى وفرعون " هي أرض أخرى غير مصر وادي النيل , وأظنها المحاولة الأولى في التاريخ لإثبات ذلك!

ملحوظة : كنت قد قرأت في أحد المنتديات عن محاولات مضنية لإثبات أن مصر المذكورة في القرآن ليست مصر وادي النيل ولكنها أحد دول اليمن القديم , وها أنا أرى أن الحوار قد بدأ ينحى إلى نفس الاتجاه , وبرغم احترامي الشديد لوجهات النظر المختلفة حتى وإن كنت غير مقتنع بها , إلا أني أرى أن هذه النظرية قد خالفت المنطق تماما , ولا تخلو من التجديف الشديد , وعموما لن أسبق الأحداث , ولكن كما اتفقنا لنجعلها إحدى النظريات المطروحة ولكن في دورها , ولتكن جهودنا منصبة في نقد النظرية الحالية المطروحة : " هل كان فرعون موسى سودانيا ؟ "

----------


## AmonRâ

السلام عليكم 
كنت ذكرة في المداخلة عدد 295 من الصفحة 20 بان كلمة مصر اصلها ليس عربيا  وانها ذكرة اكثر من مرة في برديات يرجع تاريخها الى القرن الرابع عشر قبل الميلاد و انا مصر على كلمة مصر ليس عربيا و انما استعملت من قبل نزول القرآن الكريم.
كما لايجب ان يغيب عنا ان كلمة مصر في القرآن الكريم في مواضع اخرى غير مرتبطة بقصة سيدنا موسى عليه السلام ففي سورة يوسف ذكرة كلمة مصر :


وَقَالَ الَّذِي اشْتَرَاهُ مِن مِّصْرَ لاِمْرَأَتِهِ أَكْرِمِي مَثْوَاهُ عَسَى أَن يَنفَعَنَا أَوْ نَتَّخِذَهُ وَلَداً وَكَذَلِكَ مَكَّنِّا لِيُوسُفَ فِي الأَرْضِ وَلِنُعَلِّمَهُ مِن تَأْوِيلِ الأَحَادِيثِ وَاللّهُ غَالِبٌ عَلَى أَمْرِهِ وَلَـكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ [يوسف : 21]


فَلَمَّا دَخَلُواْ عَلَى يُوسُفَ آوَى إِلَيْهِ أَبَوَيْهِ وَقَالَ ادْخُلُواْ مِصْرَ إِن شَاء اللّهُ آمِنِينَ [يوسف : 99]


و هنا أتوقف و أقول هل مصر في هاتين الآيتين هي مصر نفسها  التي و ردة في القران الكريم في قصة سيدنا موسى عليه السلام. و اترك لكم الجواب .
فمصر هي مصر التي زارها سيدنا إبراهيم و عاش بها سيدنا يوسف و سيدنا موسى عليهم السلام
فاذا كنا سنشكك في مصر سيدنا  موسى عليها السلام فاننا نشكك في مصر سيدنا ابراهيم و سيدنا يوسف عليهما السلام 

في انتظار ردكم

----------


## سيد جعيتم

أصدقائى الأعزاء
انا مؤمن تماماً أن مصر التى وردت فى القرآن الكريم هى مصرنا الغالية . لو عدنا لموضوع فرعون موسى سودانياً فستجدونى كتبت بوضوح أن القصة يمكن أن تكون حدثت بأرض كوش أيام كانت جزء من أرض مصر بعد فتحها أو يكون أحد الحكام قد تمرد وأستقل عن الحكومة المركزية وحدثت القصة فى عهده .
أوؤكد مرة أخرى أنى طرحت الموضوع للبحث ولست متمسك بوجهة نظرى ولكن الموضوع يجب أن يناقش حتى لا يظل الباب موارباً وقد وجدت أكثر من باحث سودانى وأجنبى يحاولون أن يأخذوا من تاريخ مصر وينسبوه لغيرها وأخرهم اليهود فأما أن نغلق الباب بأثباتنا خطأ النظرية أو نفتحه على مصرعيه . 
عموماً هى مناقشة مفيدة ونحن فى أنتظار مشاركة أبن طيبة وأنا متأكد أنها ستكون ثمينة فى معلوماتها . وبعدها ننتقل لرؤية أخرى لعلنا نصل بأذن الله لتحديد من هو الفرعون وفى أى البلدان حدثت القصة .
دمتم بخير وصحة جميعاً وأحبكم فى الله .

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الاخوة الافاضل
اولا لا استطيع مهما كنت و مهما اكون ان اشكك في سنة الرسول الكريم و احمد الله انني لست من اتباع جماعة القرانيين و انما انا مسلم و هذا فضل من ربي
في كل ماكتبت و ما اكتب  اجعل القران الكريم و السنة المطهرة مرجعي و امامي و لكنني ما زلت اقول ليس تحت ايدينا اي ادلة تدعم بان مصر هي مصر و خاصة في المتون المصرية كما اشار بذلك اخي امون رع 
هذه حقيقة ابحث عنها فليسلك كل من مسلكه و ما زلت مصرا ان الموضوع ليس بهذه السهولة و اليسر و انما يتشعب بداية من دخول سيدنا يوسف الي مصر و خروج سيدنا موسي منها و يمتد حتي تكوين مملكة اسرائيل و ملك داوود و سليمان و انتهاء هذه المملكة
و الله و لي التوفيق 
تحياتي و تمنياتي بالتوفيق للجميع فكلنا باحث عن الحقيقة*

----------


## طارق شكرى

اخى الفاضل ابن طيبة
اتفق معك ان الموضوع متكامل و لا يمكن ان نحدد من هو فرعون موسى دون ان نحدد متى جاء نبى الله ابراهيم الى مصر ثم نبى الله يوسف و نبى الله يعقوب ثم نبى الله موسى

و لكن اعتقد ان العصور على دليل مادى يثبت حدوث هذه الاحداث فى مصر مستحيل لسبب ان الصراع فى ذلك الوقت كان صراع داخلى و كان المصريين لا يتفاخرون بانتصاراتهم الداخلية و لا يدونونها رغم ان مصر مر عليها الكثير من هذه الصراعات بين ملوك الاقاليم و لكنهم لم يدونونها و لا نعلم عنها شيئا

و لا يجب ان ننسى ان ترجمة النصوص المصرية القديمة حرفيا ما زال ركيكا فتجد مثلا ان الملك عض الثعبان و الكاهن وقع فى الماء و الكاتب اكل البردية ساخنة فما زال المعنى يفهم بوجه عام و لكن الترجمة الدقيقة غير موجودة

و بالنسبة لدولة اسرائيل و مملكة الجنوب و الشمال فاعتقد ان فى لوحة اسرائيل ما يثبت ان هذه الممالك لم يكن لها وجود و لكن اشار اليهم المصريين كانهم قبيلة او جنس فاسد و ليس دولة

----------


## الشيمـــاء

الاخوة و الاخوات الكرام
شاركت في الموضوع بعد انقطاع بملاحظة استنتجتها من ايه قرآنية و كنت محتاجة اعرف رايكم فيها و لكن لم يرد علي احد و لا ادري هل مشاركتي ليس لها قيمه لهذه الدرجة-- هذه هي المشاركة
***
السلام عليكم
اسفة لاني لم استطع متابعة الموضوع بشكل دائم و كثيرا من المشاركات لم اقرأها بعد و لكن جاء فكرة طارئة علي بالي لا اعرف ان كنتم ناقشتوها ام لا و الفكرة جاءت لي من هذه الاية

فَلَمَّا آسَفُونَا انتَقَمْنَا مِنْهُمْ فَأَغْرَقْنَاهُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ (55) 

سورة الزخرف و طبعا تتحدث عن فرعون و قومه

و الاية تعني ان كل قوم فرعون غرقوا معه , اذن طالما الامر كذلك و قد نجاه الله ببدنه , اذن فمن الذي تولي مهمة تحنيط فرعون اذا تم تحنيطه من الاصل و متي حدث ذلك و اين و اذا افترضنا و هو الاحتمال الاكبر ان البحر الذي غرق فيه فرعون هو البحر الاحمر فهل ستنتظر الجثة حتي يأتيها احد من مدن مصر و تعود بها للتحنيط مع مراعاه بعد المسافة و ما مصير جثة فرعون اذن هل ستظل علي حالها في حالة يجدي معها التحنيط.

انا فكرت في هذا الامر لسبب هام و هو انه عندما يتعهد الله عز و جل بحفظ شئ و نجاته فاعتقد ان ذلك سيحدث بدون اي تدخل بشري يعني انا استبعد ان اي حد من ملوك مصر الذين تم تحنيطهم ان يكون فرعون و عندي اعتقاد غريب ان فرعون قد يكون نجاه الله ببدنه و حفظه علي هيئته بشكل طبيعي مثلا ان تحفظه الرمال علي شواطئ البحر الاحمر او ما شابه ذلك.
ارجو ان كنتم ناقشتم هذه النقطة ان تدلوني علي ارقام المشركات التي ناقشت ذلك.
تحياتي
ام الشهيد
انا بنت مصرية سابقا 
****
اتمني رأيكم في هذه المشاركة حتي و ان لم توافقوا عليها
اشكر الجميع
تحياتي

----------


## طارق شكرى

الاخت الفاضلة ام الشهيد
مشاركتك معنا قيمة للغاية
وجهة نظرك شبيهة بوجهة نظر السيد غريب الدار لذلك و ان كنت اريد التعليق عليها حاليا و لكنى لم أستطع و انتظرت حتى أرد (عليكما) عندما يطرح السيد/غريب الدار نظريته كاملة
فارجوا مداومتك معنا على متابعة الموضوع و ابداء وجهة نظرك فى النظريات المطروحة للمناقشه احداهما تلو الاخرى
و تقبلى تحياتى

----------


## الشيمـــاء

> الاخت الفاضلة ام الشهيد
> مشاركتك معنا قيمة للغاية
> وجهة نظرك شبيهة بوجهة نظر السيد غريب الدار لذلك و ان كنت اريد التعليق عليها حاليا و لكنى لم أستطع و انتظرت حتى أرد (عليكما) عندما يطرح السيد/غريب الدار نظريته كاملة
> فارجوا مداومتك معنا على متابعة الموضوع و ابداء وجهة نظرك فى النظريات المطروحة للمناقشه احداهما تلو الاخرى
> و تقبلى تحياتى


 
الاخ الفاضل /  طارق شكري
اشكرك علي اهتمامك
و في انتظار نظرية الاستاذ غريب الدار
تحياتي

----------


## AmonRâ

الى الاخ ابن طيبة و الى كل من يريد التأكد من ان مصر التي وقعت بها احداث قصة سيدنا موسى عليه السلام و فرعون اكتب :

يقول الاخ العزيابن طيبة  في المشاركة عدد 312 :



> اذا اردنا ان نتوصل لحل يجب ان نضع كل القرائن تحت البحث و الدراسة لا ان نتمسك بقرينة واحدة و نترك الباقي
> حتي نجاوب علي سؤالنا يجب ان نعرف
> - اين مصر التي تحدث عنها القران؟
> - اين حدثت قصة الخروج
> - هل الرواية التوراتية لقصة موسي و فرعون حقيقية ام لا
> - ماذا يعني اسم فرعون و لماذا ترجمه المؤرخين العرب الاوائل بالوليد بن مصعب
> - لماذا خلت النصوص المصرية من اي اشارة للموضوع و لنترك جانبا الحل السهل بان المصريين لم يكن يهمهم ذلك
> - لقد دمر الله ما كان يصنع و لنضع تحت يصنع مائة خط و ما كانوا يعرشون
> - ما هي المدائن التي اشار الله اليها عندما قال ملأ فرعون له فابعث في المدائن حاشرين
> ...


وسأحاول الاجابة عن السؤال الاول و الثاني في مداخلة اخي ابن طيبة  التي ذكرت :

جاء في سورة الزخرف الاية 51 :

وَنَادَى فِرْعَوْنُ فِي قَوْمِهِ قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ أَلَيْسَ لِي مُلْكُ مِصْرَ وَهَذِهِ الْأَنْهَارُ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِي أَفَلَا تُبْصِرُونَ [الزخرف : 51]

يقول فرعون هنا : يَا قَوْمِ أَلَيْسَ لِي مُلْكُ مِصْرَ  يعني ان هذا الملك ملك لكل مصر و ليس حاكما لاقليم او ملك استقل بجزء من مملكة مصر و المعنى واضح في القران الكريم الملك يملك مصر كلها مهما امتدت حدودها في تلك الفترة (من الفرات الى الشلال الرابع ) و هي اكبر حدود عرفتها مصر .

و على حدي علمي ان الحكم المركزي لمملكة مصر لم يتجاوز حدود مصر التي نعرفها الان و هي من مدينة منف الى الاسكندرية مرورا بطيبة و غيرها من المدن.
فاذا سلمنا بذلك تكون واقعة حدوث الخروج احدى المدن التي عرفت الحكم المركزي ل مصر القديمة. هذا راي الخاص و انا في انتظار تعقيبكم و لي عودة انشاء الله

----------


## عمرو صالح

> س2 : هل المقصود بكلمة " مصر " الواردة في القرآن هي مصر التي نعرفها أم مكان آخر؟
> 
> جـ 2: أعتقد أن المقصود من كلمة " مصر " هو فعلا مصر التي نعرفها , و ليس مكان آخر ,
> لأن القرآن نزل باللغة العربية فلابد أن يذكر اللفظ الذي يعرفه العرب , فصحيح مصر كان لها أسماء أخرى باللغات القديمة و لكن إن ورد أحد تلك  الأسماء القديمة في القرآن فلابد أن يأتي بمصطلح  يعرفه العرب .
> مع التذكير بأن القرآن الكريم قد فصلت آياته من لدن خبير عليم, و أن القرآن عندما يحدد شيئا بالاسم أو الصنف فهو كذلك و لا يحتمل غير المعنى المتعارف عليه و بشكل صريح و مباشر....
> و صحيح أن في اللغة تأتي كلمة مصر بمفهوم المدينة الكبيرة و لكن إن نظرنا لتلك الكلمة من هذه الزاوية نكون عندها أبعدنا أنفسنا عن الفهم المباشر لمعنى الكلمة و كأن الأحداث يصح أن تنطبق على أي مدينة على سطح اليابسة و هذا مستبعد أن يأتي هذا في القرآن الكريم و الذي فصلت آياته. 
> لذلك أميل لأن القرآن حدد لنا مكان الأحداث فكانت و بشكل واضح و صريح  في " مصر". 
> 
> .


السلام عليكم

تحية طيبة لكل السادة الأفاضل المشاركين بالبحث

اعجبني هذا التسأؤل واعجبني الرد

اعتقد ان الاحداث كانت فعلا بمصر التي نعرفها الأن

باقي بالنسبة لي سؤال من هو فرعون موسى 

هناك دليل مادي قوي وهي مومياء رمسيس الثاني ووضعية يده اليسرى

----------


## عمرو صالح

صورة لرأس مومياء رمسيس الثاني فرعون موسى 

الدكتور رشدي البدراوي 

 أستاذ بجامعة القاهرة وباحث وكاتب إسلامي 

بعد غرق فرعون(رمسيس الثاني) أثناء مطاردة بني إسرائيل، قام أفراد البلاط الملكي ممن نجا من الغرق بتحنيط الجثة ونقل التابوت بواسطة مركب في النيل إلى طيبة يصحبها مراكب أخرى فيها الكهنة والوزراء وعظماء القوم ثم سحب التابوت إلى المقبرة التي كان قد أعدها رمسيس الثاني لنفسه في وادي الملوك. 

وفي كل هذه المراحل كانت تتلى الصلوات وتؤدى الطقوس الجنازية المناسبة.

وبهذا انتهت حياة فرعون من أعظم الفراعين. إن لم يكن أعظمهم على الإطلاق. 

وإن كان الستار لم يسدل على قصته. إذ قدر له أن يعود إلى مسرح الأحداث من جديد في عصرنا الحالي.

وبعد موت الفرعون انتشرت جماعات اللصوص. وزادت جرأتها على سرقة المقابر الملكية وشجعهم على ذلك ما كانت تحويه من كنوز عظيمة من حلي وأثاث جنازي. ولعله كان في قرارة أنفسهم أنهم يستردون ما سبق أن أخذه هؤلاء الملوك وهم أحياء منهم ومن آبائهم وأجدادهم. 

وضبط اللصوص وعوقبوا أكثر من مرة ثم صارت هذه العملية مهنة الكثيرين حتى إن مقابر كل ملوك الأسرات الثامنة عشرة والتاسعة عشرة والعشرين فيما بعد قد نُهبت ولم يسلم منها سوى مقبرة أمنحتب الثاني ومقبرة توت عنخ آمون الشهيرة. ومن مظاهر استهزاء الناس بالفراعنة هو تمثيلهم في رسوم مجونية بعيدة عن الأدب. مثال ذلك رسم يمثل رمسيس الثالث على شكل أسد يلعب الشطرنج.

واستمر نهب المعابد والمقابر وتزايد. ووجهت الاتهامات إلى عمدة طيبة الغربية ورئيس الشرطة والمسؤل عن سلامة المقابر وتمت معاقبة المسؤلين كما هو مُدون في برديات موجودة بالمتحف البريطاني. ولكن السرقات استمرت. واستقر رأي كهنة آمون على الحفاظ على جثث الفراعنة وبالذات جثة رمسيس الثاني فأعيد لفها في كفن خارجي جديد ووضعت في تابوت خشبي عادي للتمويه وتم دفنه في مقبرة والده سيتي الأول مع مجموعة أخرى من جثث الفراعنة السابقين وسُجِّل على الكفن أن ذلك تم في اليوم الخامس عشر من الشهر الثالث في السنة 24 من حكم رمسيس الحادي عشر. ولما كان رمسيس الحادي عشر هو آخر فراعنة الأسرة العشرين وحكم 27 سنة فإن العام الذي أعيد فيه تكفين ودفن جثة رمسيس الثاني كان في عام 1089 ق.م  أي بعد وفاته بـ 127 سنة. ولكن العبث بالمقابر الملكية لم يتوقف. وفي عصر الأسرة الحادية والعشرين حينما توفي كبير كهنة آمون "بينودجيم الثاني" قرر زملاؤه الكهنة إنهاء العبث بجثث الفراعنة فجمعوا جثثهم واتخذوا من دفن كبير الكهنة ستاراً ودفنوا الجميع في قبر الملكة " إنحابي" بالدير البحري والذي تم توسعته ليتسع لجميع جثث الفراعنة منذ عصر الأسرة الثامنة عشرة. وأغلقوا القبر ـ وسجلوا أن ذلك قد تم في السنة العاشرة من حكم الملك " سيامون " في عام 969 ق.م. 

وردموا المدخل تماماً وضيعوا المعالم حوله حتى لا يستدل عليه اللصوص فبقي القبر الجديد سالماً من عبث اللصوص لأكثر من 2800سنة ونسي تماما وسمي " خبيئة الدير البحري" ويحتوي على جميع المومياوات ومن بينها مومياء رمسيس الثاني.

أين  الآية ؟ 

يمكننا أن نقول إن من عرف بغرق الفرعون عدد محدود هم رجال البلاط والكهنة وإن تسرب النبأ إلى بعض العامة. المهم إن الفرعون توفي كما توفي غيره من الفراعين الذين سبقوه. 

وعلى العموم فقد بلغ من العمر أرذله حيث بلغ 90 عاماً وحكم مصر 67 عاماً ولذلك لم يستغرب الناس وفاته. ومن عرف أنه غرق أثناء مطاردته لبني إسرائيل وراجع تعنته معهم ورفضه إطلاق سراحهم أيقن أن الله كان مع بني إسرائيل ونصرهم عليه وكان في غرقه أثناء مطاردته لهم آية ودليل بالغ على انتصار الحق في النهاية مهما بلغت قوة الظلم في البداية. 

 بعد مطاردته لبني إسرائيل فمن عرف بغرقه أيقن أن موسى على حق وأنه كان على باطل وبعد غرقه تم تحنيطه من قبل أفراد البلاط والكهنة.

قال الله تعالى:{وَإِذْ فَرَقْنَا بِكُمُ الْبَحْرَ فَأَنْجَيْنَاكُمْ وَأَغْرَقْنَا آَلَ فِرْعَوْنَ وَأَنْتُمْ تَنْظُرُونَ } [البقرة: 50].

إلى هنا والغرق في حد ذاته هو الآية وحتى لو لم توجد جثته فيكفي أن هذا الفرعون الذي تكبر وتجبر وعذب وسخر قد غرق – وهذا في حد ذاته آية، بقي أن نعرف معنى قوله تعالى: 

{فَالْيَوْمَ نُنَجِّيكَ بِبَدَنِكَ لِتَكُونَ لِمَنْ خَلْفَكَ آَيَةً وَإِنَّ كَثِيرًا مِنَ النَّاسِ عَنْ آَيَاتِنَا لَغَافِلُونَ } [يونس: 92].

ولنعرف الآية المقصودة علينا أن نستكمل ما حل بهذا البدن الذي أنجاه الله. 

قلنا إن مومياوات الفراعنة قد أعيد دفنها في خبيئة الدير البحري في عام 696 ق.م وطمست الرمال مدخل القبر ونُسِي الأمر، ومرت قرون، وفي عام 1872م عثر فلاح مصري هو وإخوته مصادفة على مدخل خبيئة الدير البحري وأخفوا اكتشافهم وظلوا يترددون على المقبرة سراً يأخذون ما خف وزنه وغلا ثمنه مثل الجواهر والحلي والأواني التي تحنط فيها الأحشاء وغيرها يبيعونها ويقتسمون ثمنها وكما يقال: إذا اختلف اللصوص ظهر المسروق، فقد اختلف الإخوة وراح أحدهم إلى قسم البوليس واعترف بالأمر بعد أن كانت قد مرت 10 سنوات على اكتشافهم له وفي 6 يوليو عام 1881م ذهب مسئولون من هيئة الآثار المصرية ونزلوا إلى المقبرة وبواسطة 300 من العمال أمكنهم في مدة يومين نقل كل محتويات خبيئة الدير البحري من جميع مومياوات الفراعين وأثاث جنازي في باخرة إلى القاهرة حيث أودعت في المتحف المصري في بولاق، ويقول خبير الآثار إبراهيم النواوي إنه في عام 1902 بعد نقل مومياء رمسيس الثاني قام بفك اللفائف لإجراء الكشف الظاهري على المومياء ولمعرفة ما يوجد تحت اللفائف وهل هناك مجوهرات أو تمائم أو غير ذلك والذي حدث هو أن اليد اليسرى للملك رمسيس الثاني ارتفعت إلى أعلى بمجرد فك اللفائف وهي فعلا تبدو لافتة للنظر بالنسبة لغيرها من المومياوات ( الفرعون الذي يطارده اليهود – كتاب اليوم – سعيد أبو العينين – ص 60) وهو وضع غير مألوف بالنسبة للمومياوات الأخرى التي بقيت أيديهم – بعد فك اللفائف مطوية في وضع متقاطع فوق صدورهم كما هو واضح من مومياء مرنبتاح ومما قاله أحد علماء الآثار عند مشاهدته للمومياء، عجيب أمر هذا الفرعون الذي يرفع يده وكأنه يدرأ خطراً عن نفسه !! لعل قائل هذه الكلمات وهو يلقيها – مجازاً أو تهكماً – لم يخطر بباله أنه قد أصاب – دون أن يدري – كبد الحقيقة، وأنه قد قدم التفسير المحتمل لهذا الوضع الغريب لليد اليسرى لمومياء رمسيس الثاني، وتصورنا لما حدث منذ أكثر من ثلاثة آلاف عام وبالتحديد قبل 3223 عاماً (1225 ق.م + 1998م) كما هو يلي:

قلنا إن فرعون – وجيشه يتبعه – وصل إلى شاطئ البحر فوجد طريقاً مشقوقاً وسط الماء فسار فيه وتبعه الجيش بجميع عرباته، وبدت على وجوه الجميع بسمة الانتصار فما هي إلا ساعة أو بضع ساعة ويتم اللحاق ببني إسرائيل الهاربين وتتم إعادتهم إلى مصر ثانية ولكن قبل النهاية بقليل بدأت قوائم الخيل وعجلات المركبات تغوص في الوحل، ونزل الجنود ليدفعوا العربات المكسورة جانباً لتمر العربات الأخرى، وغاصت البسمة من وجه رمسيس الثاني، وبدأ القلق يتملكه – لماذا في هذه المنطقة بالذات بدأ الوحل ؟ وقد مرت منه جموع بني إسرائيل وبقرهم وماشيتهم وفيها من الثيران ما هو أثقل من المركبات ولم تغص أرجلهم في القاع، ولم يجد بدّاً من الانتظار حتى ينتهي جنوده من تخليص مركبته من الوحل، ونظر ولم يصدق عينيه، ما هذا ؟ إنها موجة هائلة من المياه قادمة نحوه، يا للهول، لقد بدأ البحر ينطبق، والمياه قادمة تجاهه هادرة مزمجرة، وبحركة لا شعورية رفع يده اليسرى الممسكة بدرعه يتقي بها موجة المياه المتدفقة نحوه وكانت لطمة المياه من الشدة وقبضة يده من القوة بحيث حدث تقلص في عضلات ذراعه الأيسر وثبتت ذراعه ويده على هذا الوضع – ولما غشيته المياه وفارقته الحياة ظلت يده على هذا الوضع ! 

ولا بأس من أن نتوقف قليلاً لنذكر التغيرات التي تحدث في الجثة – أي جثة – بعد الوفاة، ومن المعروف طبعاً أن العضلات هي التي تسبب الحركة في الكائن الحي، والعضلة تتكون من خلايا عضلية، والخلية العضلية تتكون من خيوط عضلية وهي نوعان خيوط سميكة وخيوط رفيعة مرتبة في تبادل على طول العضلة وعند الرغبة في تحريك مفصل ما يصدر أمر من المخ يسري في العصب ويصل إلى العضلة المسؤولة عن حركة المفصل، والتيار الكهربي الصادر من المخ ينتج عنه تفاعلات كيميائية متعددة في موضع الاتصال العصبي العضلي تنتهي بأن تنشط خميرة خاصة تسبب تكسّر بروتين معين هو A. T. P.  فيعطي الطاقة اللازمة للحركة فتنزلق الخيوط العضلية السميكة متداخلة بين الخيوط العضلية الرفيع فيقصر طول الخلية العضلية أي يحدث انقباض العضلة وتحدث الحركة المطلوبة. 

بعد الوفاة تحدث في الجسد المراحل التالية: 

1-  بعدما تغادر الروح الجسد تقف كلية أي إشارات صادرة من المخ وترتخي جميع عضلات الجسم وهذا يسمى الارتخاء الأولي.

2-  بعد ساعتين يبدأ انقباض لعضلات الجسم كلها وهذا يسمّى مرحلة التيبس الرمّي Rigor Mortis ويحدث التيبس في ترتيب بدءاً بالرأس وانتهاء بالقدم، فتيبّس عضلات الوجه والرقبة ثم الصدر فالذراعين ثم الفخذين وأخيراً عضلات الساقين، ويستمر التيبس الرمي لمدة 12 ساعة تقريباً ويصعب إحداث أي تغيير في وذع الأعضاء أثناءه ولذلك يقوم من حضروا الوفاة بقفل جفون العينين أثناء الارتخاء الأولي حتى لا تظل العينان مفتوحتين فيما بعد. 

3-  بعد ذلك تبدأ البروتينات المكونة للعضلات في التحلل وترتخي العضلات ثانية وهذا يسمى الارتخاء الثانوي  ويبدأ أيضاً من الرأس إلى القدم. 

4-     ثم يعقب ذلك المرحلة الأخيرة وهي التعفُّن. 

هذه هي المراحل التي يمر بها الجسد في حالة الوفاة العادية، أما في حالات الوفيات غير الطبيعية – ولنأخذ كمثال حالات الانتحار، والشخص الذي يقدم على الانتحار يكون في حالة توتر عصبي شديد يبلغ أقصاه في اللحظة التي يزهق فيها روحه ويحدث انقباض في الحال في عضلات الجسم كلها وذلك يسمى التوتر الرمّي Cadaveric Spasm ( بدلاً من الارتخاء الأولي ) ويعقبه التيبّس الرمي وتظل العضلات منقبضة، وكثيراً ما يجد الأطباء الشرعيون يد المنتحر قابضة على المسدس المصوب إلى الرأس ولا يمكن تخليص المسدس إلا بعد أن يحدث الارتخاء الثانوي كذلك قد يجدون يد القتيل وقد قبضت على قطعة من ملابس القاتل أو خصلة من شعره ويكون هذا أول الخيط الذي يتبعه المحققون لتحديد شخصية القاتل فيقبض عليه وينال جزاءه كذلك في حالات الغرق يحدث توتر رمي في اللحظات الأخيرة وكثيراً ما توجد أيدي الغرقى قابضة على قطعة صغيرة من الخشب أو حفنة من طين القاع. 



مومياء رمسيس الثاني ملفوفة بلفائف الكتان قبل نزعها( المتحف المصري)


وذلك ما حصل لرمسيس الثاني في لحظة الغرق، إذ بلغ به التوتر العصبي الشديد أقصاه فحدث التوتر الرمّي وتيبّست يده اليسرى على الوضع التي كانت فيه ممسكة بالدرع تتقي به المياه، ولعل لطمة المياه كانت من الشدة بحيث أفلتت الدرع من قبضة يده ولكن اليد ظلت في هذا الوضع 
وحدث التوتر الرمي وأعقبه التيبّس الرمي، وكان المفروض أن يحدث الارتخاء الثانوي بعد 12 أو 20 ساعة، ولعله حدث في كل أجزاء الجسم إلا في اليد اليسرى فقد بقيت عضلاتها في الانقباض الذي كانت عليه لحظة الغرق ولاحظ المحنطون ذلك وكلما وضعوا الذراع إلى جانبه أو ضموها إلى صدره عادت لترتفع ثانية إلى هذا الوضع وتم التحنيط ودهنت الجثة بالزيوت والرتنجات والمراهم وتسرب بعضها إلى العضلات والمفاصل وأصبحت العضلات مثل المطاط واحتفظت المفاصل بنعومتها، وكلما أعادوا اليد إلى الصدر ارتفعت ثانية فأحكموا ربطها إلى الصدر باللفائف التي كانت تلف بها الجثة وظلت مربوطة إلى صدره، ومرت قرون وقرون وأكثر من ثلاثة آلاف عام، ولما عثر على الجثة في خبيئة الدير البحري ونقلت إلى متحف بولاق 
وقام خبير الآثار عام 1902 بفك الأربطة قفزت اليد إلى الوضع الذي تيبست عليه لحظة الغرق وهي ممسكة الدرع ليحمي الفرعون نفسه من لطمة موجة المياه القادمة نحوه ! 

نحن الآن أمام ظاهرة فريدة لا يوجد مثلها في مومياوات الفراعين الآخرين، ولم يتمكن أحد من علماء الآثار تفسيرها ولا يستطيع الطب الشرعي أن يفسر لماذا لم يحدث الارتخاء الثانوي في هذه اليد بالذات، وكيف احتفظت العضلات بخاصة الانقباض أو اكتسبت خاصية مطاطية في هذه اليد بالذات، وكيف احتفظت العضلات أو اكتسبت خاصية مطاطية بحيث تعيد اليد إلى هذا الوضع بعد ما يزيد عن ثلاثة آلاف سنة، إن قطعة من المطاط الحقيقي لو ظلت مشدودة لمائة عام فمن المؤكد أنها ستفقد خاصيتها المطاطية ولن تعود إلى الانكماش ثانية، فما بالنا بعضلة مفروض ألا تنقبض إلا بأمر صادر من المخ، وحدث بها توتر رمى أعقبه تيبس رمى، ثم لا يحدث – كما هو مفروض – ارتخاء ثانوي وتظل الخيوط السمكية والرفيعة محتفظة بترتيبها وخاصيتها لعدة آلاف من السنين، وما إن يتم فك لفائف الكتان عن اليد حتى تنزلق الخيوط السمكية بين الخيوط الرفيعة فيقصر طول العضلة وترتفع اليد أليس هذا خرقاً لكل ما هو معروف من نواميس الطبيعة ؟ وتعريف المعجزة أنها خرق لنواميس الطبيعة، ولا يكون أمامنا إلا التسليم بأن اليد اليسرى لرمسيس الثاني هي الآية و(من خلفك ) هم الأجيال منذ بداية هذا القرن وتحديداً منذ عام 1902 عندما اتخذت يد رمسيس الثاني هذا الوضع بعد فك اللفائف عنها، وإن كان كثر من الناس قد غفلوا عن مغزاها إلى أن تم لفت النظر إليها.





 
*مومياء رمسيس الثاني منظر جانبي يوضح اليد اليسرى مرفوعة وهو وضع مغاير لجميع المومياوات الأخرى
*



مومياء رمسيس الثاني منظر جانبي يوضح اليد اليسرى مرفوعة منظر آخر بزاوية مغايرة






مومياء مرنبتاح واليدان متقاطعتين ومستريحتان على الصدر


{فَالْيَوْمَ نُنَجِّيكَ بِبَدَنِكَ لِتَكُونَ لِمَنْ خَلْفَكَ آَيَةً وَإِنَّ كَثِيرًا مِنَ النَّاسِ عَنْ آَيَاتِنَا لَغَافِلُونَ } [يونس: 92].

بقيت كلمة.. هي قوله تعالى: 

{النَّارُ يُعْرَضُونَ عَلَيْهَا غُدُوًّا وَعَشِيًّا وَيَوْمَ تَقُومُ السَّاعَةُ أَدْخِلُوا آَلَ فِرْعَوْنَ أَشَدَّ الْعَذَابِ } [غافر: 46]. 

وجميع المفسرين يرون أن هذا العرض يكون في البرزخ بالإضافة إلى أشد العذاب الذي سيدخله آل فرعون يوم القيامة فيكون العرض على النار غدواً وعشياً نوعاً من عذاب القبر، وفي حديث صخرة بن جويرة عن ابن عمر قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إن الكافر إذا مات عرضت روحه على النار بالغداة والعشي ثم تلا: {النَّارُ يُعْرَضُونَ عَلَيْهَا غُدُوًّا وَعَشِيًّا } وإن المؤمن إذا مات عرض روحه على الجنة بالغداة والعشي ) تفسير القرطبي جـ 15 ص 319). 

نقطة أخيرة قبل أن نترك موضوع رمسيس الثاني فقد اقترح البعض تحليل مومياء رمسيس الثاني وتقدير نسبة الملح في الأنسجة للحصول على دليل على غرقه في ماء البحر المعروف بملوحته، ولكن ما سبق أن ذكرناه في مراحل التحنيط أن الجثة – بعد إفراغها من الأحشاء – تملأ بملح النطرون المركز يجعل مثل هذا التحليل غير مجدي. 


صورة لبعض الأكواب التي كان يستعملها رمسيس الثاني (المتحف المصري)


خاتم ذهبي كان يرتديه رمسيس الثاني (المتحف المصري)




كريسي العرش الذهبي الذي كان يجلس عليه الفراعنة  



العربة الذهبية التي  كان يركبها الفراعنة أثناء تنقلاتهم  حيث كانت تجرها الخيول


يقول الله تعالى عن فرعون وجنوده
(كم تركوا من جنات وعيون*وزروع ومقام كريم* ونعمة كانوا فيها فكهين * كذلك وأورثناها قوما آخرين) [الدخان].

المصدر 

موسوعة الأعجاز العلمي في القرآن والسنة

----------


## AmonRâ

شكرا اخي عمرو صالح على اضافتك و كالعادة هذه نظرية كما نعلم يتبناها الكثير كالدكتور رشدي البدراوي و لكن مقاله جاء متميزا حسب رايي و يكمن تميزه :
اولا ان الدكتور رشدي البدراوي اهمل الجانب التاريخي و الديني و ركز على الجانب الطبي فاهمل الكثير من الدلائل المتفق عليها و جاء مقاله مبني على تخمينات و تصورات اقرب الى سيناريو هوليودي اكثر منه الى مقال علمي تاريخي اذ تعرف ان فرعون قد آمن بالله  مباشرة قبل وفاته وهو يصرع الامواج ولا اضن ان انسان على وشك الغرق يصارع الامواج بيد واحدة و بالتحديد اليد اليسرى.


ثانيا قصة الوحل و العربات التي غاصت لا اعرف من اين اتى بها و ما هو دليله على ذلك.
و اما قوله (((نقطة أخيرة قبل أن نترك موضوع رمسيس الثاني فقد اقترح البعض تحليل مومياء رمسيس الثاني وتقدير نسبة الملح في الأنسجة للحصول على دليل على غرقه في ماء البحر المعروف بملوحته، ولكن ما سبق أن ذكرناه في مراحل التحنيط أن الجثة – بعد إفراغها من الأحشاء – تملأ بملح النطرون المركز يجعل مثل هذا التحليل غير مجد))) فهذا خطا علمي آخر لانه من السهل علينا التفريق علميا بين الاملاح بسهولة فالدكتور رشدي البدراوي  اعطانا درس في الطب و لكن غفل عن درس الكيمياء.

احس انني تحاملت على المقال وساتوقف عند هذا الحد ولكن هذا لا يعني انني لا احترم رايه ولكن اردت فقط ان اناقشه

----------


## طارق شكرى

يجب ان لا ننسى ان قصة فرعون موسى تم ذكرها فى القرأن و من قبله التوراة و لولا ذلك لما عرفنا ان هذه القصة قد حدثت بالفعل و محاولتنا هنا لمعرفة من هو المقصود بفرعون فى القرأن الكريم
فمن يريد ان يقترح اسم لفرعون فيجب ان تنطبق عليه ايات القرأن الكريم (او حتى التوراة بالنسبة لغير المسلمين)
حتى لا ينطبق علينا قول (أَفَتُؤْمِنُونَ بِبَعْضِ الْكِتَابِ وَتَكْفُرُونَ بِبَعْضٍ )
و لا اعرف ما العلاقة بين رمسيس الثانى و ما ذكر فى القرأن الكريم (او حتى فى التوراة) و هو ملك تاريخه معروف منذ توليه الحكم حتى موته و كانت فترة مزدهرة فى تاريخ مصر و لا توجد اى دلائل على هذه اللعنات و الكوارث التى نزلت على فرعون و على اهله و لا دمرت اثاره و ما زال يحوز على احترام الناس حتى الان كملك من اعظم ملوك التاريخ

و بمناسبة تقدير نسبة الملح فى انسجة المومياء فمن يقول ان فرعون غرق بالمياه المالحة او بالبحر الاحمر يجب عليه اولا ان يوضح لنا كيف سار بنو اسرائيل فى الصحراء حتى بلغوا البحر الاحمر و هم قد خرجوا تسللا فى الخفاء دون اعداد ما يلزم لمثل هذه الرحلة
اليس من الافضل ان يسيروا فى اتجاه مصدر لمياه الشرب يسيرون بجواره خاصة قبل نزول المن و السلوى عليهم و قبل استسقاء موسى لهم

وَظَلَّلْنَا عَلَيْكُمُ الْغَمَامَ وَأَنْزَلْنَا عَلَيْكُمُ الْمَنَّ وَالسَّلْوَى كُلُوا مِنْ طَيِّبَاتِ مَا رَزَقْنَاكُمْ وَمَا ظَلَمُونَا وَلَكِنْ كَانُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ يَظْلِمُونَ (57) وَإِذْ قُلْنَا ادْخُلُوا هَذِهِ الْقَرْيَةَ فَكُلُوا مِنْهَا حَيْثُ شِئْتُمْ رَغَدًا وَادْخُلُوا الْبَابَ سُجَّدًا وَقُولُوا حِطَّةٌ نَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ خَطَايَاكُمْ وَسَنَزِيدُ الْمُحْسِنِينَ (58) فَبَدَّلَ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا قَوْلًا غَيْرَ الَّذِي قِيلَ لَهُمْ فَأَنْزَلْنَا عَلَى الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا رِجْزًا مِنَ السَّمَاءِ بِمَا كَانُوا يَفْسُقُونَ (59) وَإِذِ اسْتَسْقَى مُوسَى لِقَوْمِهِ فَقُلْنَا اضْرِبْ بِعَصَاكَ الْحَجَرَ فَانْفَجَرَتْ مِنْهُ اثْنَتَا عَشْرَةَ عَيْنًا قَدْ عَلِمَ كُلُّ أُنَاسٍ مَشْرَبَهُمْ كُلُوا وَاشْرَبُوا مِنْ رِزْقِ اللَّهِ وَلَا تَعْثَوْا فِي الْأَرْضِ مُفْسِدِينَ (60) سورة البقرة

و ما هو الزمن الذى يحتاج اليه فرعون حتى يدركهم خاصة و ان بنو اسرائيل خرجوا ليلا و اسرع خلفهم فرعون مشرقا (بَغْيًا وَعَدْوًا) اى عدوا و مسرعا

و تقبلوا تحياتى

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأخوة والأخوات الأفاضل
أعتذر لكم عن عدم تواجدى بسبب ظروف عملى ولكنى أتابع المناقشة بأهتمام . الصديق ابن طيبة تأخرت علينا بسبب التدقيق فيما ستأتينا به . الصديق طارق شكرى فلتنزل بموضوعك وبعد عودتك من السفر الينا سالماً ستجد مائدة عامرة بالمناقشات . دمتم بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأخت الفاضلة / أم الشهيد
كان سؤالك عن ما ورد فى القرآن الكريم (فَلَمَّا آسَفُونَا انتَقَمْنَا مِنْهُمْ فَأَغْرَقْنَاهُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ)هام جداً وأرى أيضاً أن هذا الموضوع يجب أن يكون بجانبه مدى معرفة المصريين بالله وهل كان منهم مؤمنين .
كثيراً من  علماء التاريخ يبنون نظرياتهم على إن مصر فى عهد الفراعنة كانت من اشد الأمم كفراوأنا لا أشاركهم هذا الرأى فمصر نزل بها سيدنا أدريس وكان منهم مؤمنيين ومنهم المؤمن الذى كان يكتم إيمانه ونصح سيدنا موسى بالهرب من مصر بعد قتله للمصرى 
وَقَالَ رَجُلٌ مُّؤْمِنٌ مِّنْ آل فِرْعَوْنَ يَكْتُمُ إِيمَانَهُ أَتَقْتُلُونَ رَجُلاً أَن يَقُولَ رَبِّيَ اللَّهُ وَقَدْ جَاءكُم بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ مِن رَّبِّكُمْ وَإِن يَكُ كَاذِباً فَعَلَيْهِ كَذِبُهُ وَإِن يَكُ صَادِقاً يُصِبْكُم بَعْضُ الَّذِي يَعِدُكُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَهْدِي مَنْ هُوَ مُسْرِفٌ كَذَّابٌ {28} يَا قَوْمِ لَكُمُ الْمُلْكُ الْيَوْمَ ظَاهِرِينَ فِي الْأَرْضِ فَمَن يَنصُرُنَا مِن بَأْسِ اللَّهِ إِنْ جَاءنَا قَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ مَا أُرِيكُمْ إِلَّا مَا أَرَى وَمَا أَهْدِيكُمْ إِلَّا سَبِيلَ الرَّشَادِ {29}وَقَالَ الَّذِي آمَنَ يَا قَوْمِ إِنِّي أَخَافُ عَلَيْكُم مِّثْلَ يَوْمِ الْأَحْزَابِ {30} مِثْلَ دَأْبِ قَوْمِ نُوحٍ وَعَادٍ وَثَمُودَ وَالَّذِينَ مِن بَعْدِهِمْ وَمَا اللَّهُ يُرِيدُ ظُلْماً لِّلْعِبَادِ {31} وَيَا قَوْمِ إِنِّي أَخَافُ عَلَيْكُمْ يَوْمَ التَّنَادِ {32} يَوْمَ تُوَلُّونَ مُدْبِرِينَ مَا لَكُم مِّنَ اللَّهِ مِنْ عَاصِمٍ وَمَن يُضْلِلِ اللَّهُ فَمَا لَهُ مِنْ هَادٍ {33} 
وتثبت أيضاً هذه الأية الكريمة أن المصريين كانوا يعلمون من أخبار الأمم السابقة (مِثْلَ دَأْبِ قَوْمِ نُوحٍ وَعَادٍ وَثَمُودَ وَالَّذِينَ مِن بَعْدِهِمْ وَمَا اللَّهُ يُرِيدُ ظُلْماً لِّلْعِبَادِ {31} وَيَا قَوْمِ إِنِّي أَخَافُ عَلَيْكُمْ يَوْمَ التَّنَادِ {32} يَوْمَ تُوَلُّونَ مُدْبِرِينَ مَا لَكُم مِّنَ اللَّهِ مِنْ عَاصِمٍ وَمَن يُضْلِلِ اللَّهُ فَمَا لَهُ مِنْ هَادٍ {33)
كما أنننا سبق أن أوردنا فى مداخلات سابقة كثيراً من القصص المصرية ذكر فيها أسم الرب وقلنا أنها شبيهة بما جاء فى التوراة.

وقد جاء فى القرآن الكريم على لسان إمرأة العزيز ما يؤكد معرفة أهل مصر بالله  

((وَقَالَ الْمَلِكُ ائْتُونِي بِهِ فَلَمَّا جَاءهُ الرَّسُولُ قَالَ ارْجِعْ إِلَى رَبِّكَ فَاسْأَلْهُ مَا بَالُ النِّسْوَةِ اللاَّتِي قَطَّعْنَ أَيْدِيَهُنَّ إِنَّ رَبِّي بِكَيْدِهِنَّ عَلِيمٌ {50} قَالَ مَا خَطْبُكُنَّ إِذْ رَاوَدتُّنَّ يُوسُفَ عَن نَّفْسِهِ قُلْنَ حَاشَ لِلّهِ مَا عَلِمْنَا عَلَيْهِ مِن سُوءٍ قَالَتِ امْرَأَةُ الْعَزِيزِ الآنَ حَصْحَصَ الْحَقُّ أَنَاْ رَاوَدتُّهُ عَن نَّفْسِهِ وَإِنَّهُ لَمِنَ الصَّادِقِينَ {51} ذَلِكَ لِيَعْلَمَ أَنِّي لَمْ أَخُنْهُ بِالْغَيْبِ وَأَنَّ اللّهَ لاَ يَهْدِي كَيْدَ الْخَائِنِينَ {52}وَمَا أُبَرِّئُ نَفْسِي إِنَّ النَّفْسَ لأَمَّارَةٌ بِالسُّوءِ إِلاَّ مَا رَحِمَ رَبِّيَ إِنَّ رَبِّي غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ {53} وَقَالَ الْمَلِكُ ائْتُونِي بِهِ أَسْتَخْلِصْهُ لِنَفْسِي فَلَمَّا كَلَّمَهُ قَالَ إِنَّكَ الْيَوْمَ لَدَيْنَا مِكِينٌ أَمِينٌ {54} قَالَ اجْعَلْنِي عَلَى خَزَآئِنِ الأَرْضِ إِنِّي حَفِيظٌ عَلِيمٌ {55} وَكَذَلِكَ مَكَّنِّا لِيُوسُفَ فِي الأَرْضِ يَتَبَوَّأُ مِنْهَا حَيْثُ يَشَاءُ نُصِيبُ بِرَحْمَتِنَا مَن نَّشَاء وَلاَ نُضِيعُ أَجْرَ الْمُحْسِ

و قال الله عز و جل فى سورة الزخرف

وَنَادَى فِرْعَوْنُ فِي قَوْمِهِ قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ أَلَيْسَ لِي مُلْكُ مِصْرَ وَهَذِهِ الْأَنْهَارُ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِي أَفَلَا تُبْصِرُونَ {51} أَمْ أَنَا خَيْرٌ مِّنْ هَذَا الَّذِي هُوَ مَهِينٌ وَلَا يَكَادُ يُبِينُ {52} فَلَوْلَا أُلْقِيَ عَلَيْهِ أَسْوِرَةٌ مِّن ذَهَبٍ أَوْ جَاء مَعَهُ الْمَلَائِكَةُ مُقْتَرِنِينَ {53} فَاسْتَخَفَّ قَوْمَهُ فَأَطَاعُوهُ إِنَّهُمْ كَانُوا قَوْماً فَاسِقِينَ {54} فَلَمَّا آسَفُونَا انتَقَمْنَا مِنْهُمْ فَأَغْرَقْنَاهُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ {55} فَجَعَلْنَاهُمْ سَلَفاً وَمَثَلاً لِلْآخِرِينَ {56}
وهنا يكمن سؤال أتى به بعض المهتمين بدراسة قصة سيدنا موسى هل كان فرعون موسى و قومه يمثلون مصر و المصريين ومن هم الذين غرقوا مع الفرعون ؟ وواضح أنهم كانوا أهله و خاصته و قد أغرقهم الله أجمعين و جعلهم سلفا و مثلا للآخرين
وقد قال بعض المهتمين بالتاريخ أن  الله هو اساس الديانة المصرية القديمة فهو الإله الواحد خالق الكون فمنه البداية و إليه المآب (و اسمه فى اللغة المصرية القديمة بتاج وقد عبروا عنه برسم يرمز له و هذا من تجاوزاتهم) 
وقد قال الطبرى فى تفسيرالأية الكريمة (فَلَمَّا آسَفُونَا انْتَقَمْنَا مِنْهُمْ فَأَغْرَقْنَاهُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ)
يَقُول اللَّه تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالَى : { فَلَمَّا آسَفُونَا } يَعْنِي بِقَوْلِهِ : آسَفُونَا : أَغْضَبُونَا . وَبِنَحْوِ الَّذِي قُلْنَا فِي ذَلِكَ قَالَ أَهْل التَّأْوِيل . ذِكْر مَنْ قَالَ ذَلِكَ : 23906 - حَدَّثَنِي عَلِيّ , قَالَ : ثنا أَبُو صَالِح , قَالَ : ثني مُعَاوِيَة , عَنْ عَلِيّ , عَنِ ابْن عَبَّاس , قَوْله { فَلَمَّا آسَفُونَا } يَقُول : أَسْخَطُونَا . * - حَدَّثَنِي مُحَمَّد بْن سَعْد , قَالَ : ثني أَبِي , قَالَ : ثني عَمِّي , قَالَ : ثني أَبِي , عَنْ أَبِيهِ , عَنِ ابْن عَبَّاس , { فَلَمَّا آسَفُونَا } يَقُول : لَمَّا أَغْضَبُونَا . 23907 -حَدَّثَنِي مُحَمَّد بْن عَمْرو , قَالَ : ثنا أَبُو عَاصِم , قَالَ : ثنا عِيسَى ; وَحَدَّثَنِي الْحَارِث , قَالَ : ثنا الْحَسَن , قَالَ : ثنا وَرْقَاء جَمِيعًا , عَنِ ابْن أَبِي نَجِيح , عَنْ مُجَاهِد { فَلَمَّا آسَفُونَا } : أَغْضَبُونَا . 23908 - حَدَّثَنَا بِشْر , قَالَ : ثنا يَزِيد , قَالَ : ثنا سَعِيد , عَنْ قَتَادَة , قَوْله : { فَلَمَّا آسَفُونَا } قَالَ : أَغْضَبُوا رَبّهمْ . * -حَدَّثَنَا ابْن عَبْد الْأَعْلَى , قَالَ ثنا ابْن ثَوْر , عَنْ مَعْمَر , عَنْ قَتَادَة { فَلَمَّا آسَفُونَا } قَالَ : أَغْضَبُونَا . 23909 - حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّد , قَالَ : ثنا أَحْمَد , قَالَ : ثنا أَسْبَاط , عَنْ السُّدِّيّ { فَلَمَّا آسَفُونَا } قَالَ : أَغْضَبُونَا , وَهُوَ عَلَى قَوْل يَعْقُوب : { يَا أَسَفَى عَلَى يُوسُف } 11 84 قَالَ : يَا حُزْنِي عَلَى يُوسُف . 23910 -حَدَّثَنِي يُونُس , قَالَ : أَخْبَرَنَا ابْن وَهْب , قَالَ : قَالَ ابْن زَيْد , فِي قَوْله : { فَلَمَّا آسَفُونَا انْتَقَمْنَا مِنْهُمْ } قَالَ : أَغْضَبُونَا , وَقَوْله : { انْتَقَمْنَا مِنْهُمْ } يَقُول : انْتَقَمْنَا مِنْهُمْ بِعَاجِلِ الْعَذَاب الَّذِي عَجَّلْنَاهُ لَهُمْ , فَأَغْرَقْنَاهُمْ جَمِيعًا فِي الْبَحْر . 
وهنا يجب علينا العودة لنظرية الصديق غريب الدار فى موضوع غرق الفرعون وجيشه 
دمتم بخير وفى أنتظار ابن طيبة وباقى المناقشات

----------


## طارق شكرى

اخى الفاضل سيد ابراهيم
شكرا جزيلا على اهتمامك برسالتى و ردك الكريم عليها
و استاذن جميع الزملاء بمناقشة نظريتى و هى اخناتون هو فرعون موسى
و كالعادة ايضا انا بالطبع لا اتمسك بهذه النظرية و لكن اطرحها للمناقشة و بالطبع هذه المناقشة توضح ما ربما اغفلت عنه او خاننى التعبير فيه او ما لم افكر فيه من قبل و اؤكد انه ليس عندى ما يمنع لالغاء هذه النظرية و صرف النظر عنها بالكامل

و لتحديد فرعون موسى يجب ان تكون لنا رؤية واضحة لتسلسل الأحداث منذ مقدم خليل الله ابراهيم الى مصرحتى خروج رسول الله موسى ببنى اسرائيل من مصر ثم دخولهم بيت المقدس
بل يجب ان تنسجم مع من طرد بنى اسرائيل من بيت المقدس و كيف اعاد الله لهم الكرة عليهم ؟

فهذه القضايا كلها لا يمكن فصلها عن بعضها البعض لانها متسلسلة تاريخيا و حتى لا نبتعد تاريخيا عن تسلسل الاحداث

و بالنسبة لى فلى تصور واضح للاحداث لقدوم خليل الله ابراهيم الى مصر فى عهد الملك سنوسرت الأول ثم اعتلاء سيدنا يعقوب و سيدنا يوسف عرش مصر و جاء بعدهم حكم الهكسوس او الملوك الرعاة اكثر من بغضهم المصريين طوال تاريخهم ثم سقوط حكم الهكسوس على يد الملك احمس الذى فتح بيت المقدس لاول مرة فى التاريخ المصرى و استكملت الامبراطورية المصرية فى عهد الملك تحتمس الثالث و امتدت الى باقى بلاد الشام ثم خروج بنى اسرائيل من مصر فى عصر اخناتون و هاجروا الى مِصراً (ارجح مملكة سبأ و هى اليمن حاليا و كانت بلد زراعية و الطريق اليها ميسرا فى ذلك الوقت و كانت اليمن ايضا ملجأ للفارين من الحرب الاهلية فى مصر فى عصر الملك امنمحات الاول و كان فى عصور سبأ الاولى حرية و نظام ديمقراطى راقى للغاية و برلمان و هو ما يعرف بمجلس الإقيال الثمانين و ظل بعض اليهود فى اليمن الى عهد قريب و الاخدود الذى ذكر فى القرأن الذى حرق فيه اليهود النصارى ما زال قائما الى يومنا هذا شمال اليمن و جنوب المملكة العربية السعودية) و حدثت احداث البقرة فى سبأ و ضربت عليهم الذلة و المسكنة ثم اخذهم موسى لدخول بيت المقدس و رفضوا القتال و ارتدوا على ادبارهم فضلوا طريق العودة و دخلوا فى التيه 40 عاما (و هناك فلج للمياه فى العين بأمارة ابوظبى يقال ان من اقامه نبى الله داوود) ثم تمكنهم من حكم بيت المقدس على يد طالوت ثم اعادة فتح بيت المقدس على يد الملك رمسيس الثانى و طرد اليهود و لجوءهم الى بابل (و لا يوجد حديث نبوى عند اهل السنة عن قصة نبوخذنصر و الاسر البابلى) و استقر اليهود فى بابل فترة من الزمان فمعظم انبياء بنى اسرائيل اتوا اليهم فى بابل ثم بعد ذلك اعاد الله لبنى اسرائيل الكرة على المصريين تحت راية النفير او المستنفرين الفرس فتآمروا مع قورش الفارسى و خانوا البابليين فاثاروا الفتنة بينهم و مكنوا قورش من غزو بابل ثم حاربوا مع الفرس حتى فتحوا بيت المقدس و اقاموا فيها تحت الحكم الفارسى ثم استمر الفرس فغزوا مصر بقيادة قمبيز المجوسى

و ما يهمنا هنا فى هذا المقال هو مرحلة اخناتون و ما هى الدلائل على انه هو فرعون موسى
و لكن اولا يجب تعريف معنى الاخو (AX) فى الفكر المصرى القديم
فالانسان عند المصرى القديم يتكون من ال با و كا و أخو و سعحو و خات و خايبت و ايب و حاتى و سخم و رن

و الاخو عرفت بانها الجزء النورانى من الروح و فى البرديات المصرية يشيرون الى الاخو كانها هى جوهر و حقيقة الشئ فمثلا المسلة امام الشمس تُظهر اخ رع

و الشئ الاخر الذى يجب الاشارة اليه هو مصطلح الارض التى باركنا فيها فى القرأن الكريم و هى بيت المقدس

لَقَدْ كَانَ لِسَبَإٍ فِي مَسْكَنِهِمْ آَيَةٌ جَنَّتَانِ عَنْ يَمِينٍ وَشِمَالٍ كُلُوا مِنْ رِزْقِ رَبِّكُمْ وَاشْكُرُوا لَهُ بَلْدَةٌ طَيِّبَةٌ وَرَبٌّ غَفُورٌ (15) فَأَعْرَضُوا فَأَرْسَلْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ سَيْلَ الْعَرِمِ وَبَدَّلْنَاهُمْ بِجَنَّتَيْهِمْ جَنَّتَيْنِ ذَوَاتَيْ أُكُلٍ خَمْطٍ وَأَثْلٍ وَشَيْءٍ مِنْ سِدْرٍ قَلِيلٍ (16) ذَلِكَ جَزَيْنَاهُمْ بِمَا كَفَرُوا وَهَلْ نُجَازِي إِلَّا الْكَفُورَ (17) وَجَعَلْنَا بَيْنَهُمْ وَبَيْنَ الْقُرَى الَّتِي بَارَكْنَا فِيهَا قُرًى ظَاهِرَةً وَقَدَّرْنَا فِيهَا السَّيْرَ سِيرُوا فِيهَا لَيَالِيَ وَأَيَّامًا آَمِنِينَ (18) فَقَالُوا رَبَّنَا بَاعِدْ بَيْنَ أَسْفَارِنَا وَظَلَمُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ فَجَعَلْنَاهُمْ أَحَادِيثَ وَمَزَّقْنَاهُمْ كُلَّ مُمَزَّقٍ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآَيَاتٍ لِكُلِّ صَبَّارٍ شَكُورٍ (19)  سورة سبأ

قُلْنَا يَا نَارُ كُونِي بَرْدًا وَسَلَامًا عَلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ (69) وَأَرَادُوا بِهِ كَيْدًا فَجَعَلْنَاهُمُ الْأَخْسَرِينَ (70) وَنَجَّيْنَاهُ وَلُوطًا إِلَى الْأَرْضِ الَّتِي بَارَكْنَا فِيهَا لِلْعَالَمِينَ (71) سورة الأنبياء

وَلِسُلَيْمَانَ الرِّيحَ عَاصِفَةً تَجْرِي بِأَمْرِهِ إِلَى الْأَرْضِ الَّتِي بَارَكْنَا فِيهَا وَكُنَّا بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَالِمِينَ (81) سورة الانبياء
و نرجع الى فرعون فاخناتون هو صاحب دعوة التوحيد و ذكر لنا القرأن الكريم ان فرعون فى اول مواجهة له مع موسى ادعى انه لا اله غيره

وَقَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ يَا أَيُّهَا الْمَلَأُ مَا عَلِمْتُ لَكُم مِّنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرِي فَأَوْقِدْ لِي يَا هَامَانُ عَلَى الطِّينِ فَاجْعَل لِّي صَرْحاً لَّعَلِّي أَطَّلِعُ إِلَى إِلَهِ مُوسَى وَإِنِّي لَأَظُنُّهُ مِنَ الْكَاذِبِينَ {38} سورة القصص

و هذا لم يتكرر فى التاريخ المصرى الا فى عصر اخناتون فقط فهو الذى دعى الى اله واحد هو اتون و ادعى انه روح هذا الأله الفاعلة (Effective spirit of Aten) فبذلك كان اخناتون هو اتون نفسه فكان الأندماج بينهما تام

و من المنطقى ان اخناتون لم يدعوا الى توحيد اتون حبا فى سواد عيون اتون و هو يعلم جيدا ان هذا الاله انما هو صنيعة يديه فبالطبع جميعنا يعرف ان اخناتون لم يكن رسول اتون الى العالمين و اعتقد انه لم يكن رجلا مصلحا يهدى قومه الى سبيل الرشاد بل حتى لم يكن يبحث عن الحقيقة بل كان يصنع الأكذوبة و يدعى الألوهية لذاته

و يوجد العديد من اللوحات التى تبين اخناتون فى شكل اله و الناس تركع و تصلى له و قد اعطت ظهرها لقرص الشمس رمز اتون الذى يدعوا اليه و هذه رسالة من احد حكام الشام و هو يقول لأخناتون يا الهى (رسائل تل العمارنة رسالة رقم EA 378)

To the king, my lord, my god, my Sun, the Sun from the sky: Message of Yapahu, the ruler of Gazru, your servant, the dirt at your feet. I indeed prostrate myself at the feet of the king, my lord, my god, my Sun...7 times and 7 times, on the stomach and on the back. I am indeed guarding the place of the king, my lord, the Sun of the sky, where I am, and all the things the king, my lord, has written me, I am indeed carrying out--everything! Who am I, a dog, and what is my house...and what is anything I have, that the orders of the king, my lord, the Sun from the sky, I should not obey constantly?
فواضح مما سبق ان اخناتون ادعى انه اله بل انه لا اله غيره فالتوحيد هو اساس رسالته و يتضح عليه ذلك أيضا من هيئته العجيبة التى صور نفسه فيها فكان جسمه خليط بين جسم الذكر و جسم الأنثى كانه جمع صفات الآلهة الذكور و الآلهة الإناث و لا اعتقد وجود إنسان له مثل هذه الخواص الجسمانية بالفعل

و الأمر الثانى انه فى عصر اخناتون كان بيت المقدس تحت السيادة المصرية و كانت الأمبراطوريه المصرية فى عصر اخناتون تمتد الى بابل و اشور شرقا (بلاد الرافدين) و الحيثيين شمالا (هضبة الأناضول او تركيا) و كانت مصر هى الدولة العظمى الوحيدة الموجوده فى هذا العصر و رغم ذلك انتهت سيادة مصر على بيت المقدس و لم يدخلها بعده الا رمسيس الثانى

و هذا ما يتفق مع القرأن الكريم الذى يوضح لنا ان بيت المقدس كان تحت السيادة المصريه فى عهد فرعون موسى ثم فقدت مصر سيادتها على هذه الأرض المقدسة

فَانتَقَمْنَا مِنْهُمْ فَأَغْرَقْنَاهُمْ فِي الْيَمِّ بِأَنَّهُمْ كَذَّبُواْ بِآيَاتِنَا وَكَانُواْ عَنْهَا غَافِلِينَ {136} وَأَوْرَثْنَا الْقَوْمَ الَّذِينَ كَانُواْ يُسْتَضْعَفُونَ مَشَارِقَ الأَرْضِ وَمَغَارِبَهَا الَّتِي بَارَكْنَا فِيهَا وَتَمَّتْ كَلِمَتُ رَبِّكَ الْحُسْنَى عَلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ بِمَا صَبَرُواْ وَدَمَّرْنَا مَا كَانَ يَصْنَعُ فِرْعَوْنُ وَقَوْمُهُ وَمَا كَانُواْ يَعْرِشُونَ {137} سورة الأعراف
(مَشَارِقَ الأَرْضِ وَمَغَارِبَهَا الَّتِي بَارَكْنَا فِيهَا) المقصود بها كما سبق ان ذكرت هو ارض بيت المقدس تحديدا و هو ما يتضح من الاية الكريمة

سُبْحَانَ الَّذِي أَسْرَى بِعَبْدِهِ لَيْلاً مِّنَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ إِلَى الْمَسْجِدِ الأَقْصَى الَّذِي بَارَكْنَا حَوْلَهُ لِنُرِيَهُ مِنْ آيَاتِنَا إِنَّهُ هُوَ السَّمِيعُ البَصِيرُ {1} سورة الأسراء
بما يعنى ان فرعون المذكور هنا كان يحكم بيت المقدس و القوم الذين ورثوها بعد غرقه او (الْقَوْمَ الَّذِينَ كَانُواْ يُسْتَضْعَفُونَ) هم بنو اسرائيل كما توضح الأيات التالية

وَأَوْحَيْنَآ إِلَىَ مُوسَىَ أَنْ أَسْرِ بِعِبَادِيَ إِنّكُم مّتّبِعُونَ {52} فَأَرْسَلَ فِرْعَونُ فِي الْمَدَآئِنِ حَاشِرِينَ { 53} إِنّ هَـَؤُلآءِ لَشِرْذِمَةٌ قَلِيلُونَ { 54} وَإِنّهُمْ لَنَا لَغَآئِظُونَ { 55} وَإِنّا لَجَمِيعٌ حَاذِرُونَ {56} فَأَخْرَجْنَاهُمْ مّن جَنّاتٍ وَعُيُونٍ {57} وَكُنُوزٍ وَمَقَامٍ كَرِيمٍ { 58} كَذَلِكَ وَأَوْرَثْنَاهَا بَنِيَ إِسْرَائِيلَ {59}  سورة الشعراء
فبنى اسرائيل ورثوا حكم الأرض المباركة من آل فرعون و بالفعل فتحها الله لهم على يد طالوت و من المؤكد انهم وجدوا مساعدة كبيرة من اهل فلسطين فرغم قدوم جيش دعاة الدين اليهودى الجديد باعداد قليلة من الذين صبروا كما ذكر القران الكريم

فَلَمَّا فَصَلَ طَالُوتُ بِالْجُنُودِ قَالَ إِنَّ اللّهَ مُبْتَلِيكُم بِنَهَرٍ فَمَن شَرِبَ مِنْهُ فَلَيْسَ مِنِّي وَمَن لَّمْ يَطْعَمْهُ فَإِنَّهُ مِنِّي إِلاَّ مَنِ اغْتَرَفَ غُرْفَةً بِيَدِهِ فَشَرِبُواْ مِنْهُ إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً مِّنْهُمْ فَلَمَّا جَاوَزَهُ هُوَ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ مَعَهُ قَالُواْ لاَ طَاقَةَ لَنَا الْيَوْمَ بِجَالُوتَ وَجُنودِهِ قَالَ الَّذِينَ يَظُنُّونَ أَنَّهُم مُّلاَقُو اللّهِ كَم مِّن فِئَةٍ قَلِيلَةٍ غَلَبَتْ فِئَةً كَثِيرَةً بِإِذْنِ اللّهِ وَاللّهُ مَعَ الصَّابِرِينَ {249} وَلَمَّا بَرَزُواْ لِجَالُوتَ وَجُنُودِهِ قَالُواْ رَبَّنَا أَفْرِغْ عَلَيْنَا صَبْراً وَثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَنَا وَانصُرْنَا عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ {250} فَهَزَمُوهُم بِإِذْنِ اللّهِ وَقَتَلَ دَاوُودُ جَالُوتَ وَآتَاهُ اللّهُ الْمُلْكَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَعَلَّمَهُ مِمَّا يَشَاءُ وَلَوْلاَ دَفْعُ اللّهِ النَّاسَ بَعْضَهُمْ بِبَعْضٍ لَّفَسَدَتِ الأَرْضُ وَلَـكِنَّ اللّهَ ذُو فَضْلٍ عَلَى الْعَالَمِينَ {251} تِلْكَ آيَاتُ اللّهِ نَتْلُوهَا عَلَيْكَ بِالْحَقِّ وَإِنَّكَ لَمِنَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ {252} سورة البقرة
(فَهَزَمُوهُم بِإِذْنِ اللّهِ) ففى عصر اخناتون كانت قد اشتعلت ثورة كبيرة فى فلسطين بعد ان أهملهم إخناتون فجمع منهم الضرائب و ماطلهم فى مدهم بالأموال رغم توفرها معه فكانت تجبى الضرائب و يستخرج الفضة النادرة فى مصر من بلاد الشام و الذهب من السودان فكان عصر اخناتون من الرخاء حتى قيل ان الذهب كان مثل الرمال فى مصر و لكن رغم تعنت اخناتون معهم و معاناة الشعب فاستمر حكام الشام فى قمع الناس من ناحية و الالحاح على اخناتون من اجل ارسال المال من ناحية اخرى و هذا يفسر لنا لماذا لم يذكر التاريخ دولة إسرائيل فاعتبرت امتداد للثورة الفلسطينية الداخلية و الاستقلال عن حكم مصر الاخناتونية فهذا ما ذكره لنا التاريخ و لم يذكر دولة جديدة

(و هذا يذكرنا بانتصار المسلمين على الفرس رغم عدم تكافؤ القوى و انتصار الفرس فى اول الامر و انسحاب المسلمين لعدم قدرتهم على مواجهة أفيال الفرس و لكن بدء الجيش الفارسى فى الانسحاب امام المسلمين بعد اشتعال الثورة فى الداخل و توجه الجيش الفارسى لقمع الثورة و هذا بارادة الله سبحانه و تعالى الذى يدبر الأمر) 

ثم جلس على عرش بيت المقدس أنبياء الله داوود ثم سليمان (و من الواضح استشهاد طالوت فى المعركة) و هذا تماما ما كان يخشاه فرعون عدو أنبياء الله

وَنُرِيدُ أَن نَّمُنَّ عَلَى الَّذِينَ اسْتُضْعِفُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَنَجْعَلَهُمْ أَئِمَّةً وَنَجْعَلَهُمُ الْوَارِثِينَ {5}وَنُمَكِّنَ لَهُمْ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَنُرِي فِرْعَوْنَ وَهَامَانَ وَجُنُودَهُمَا مِنْهُم مَّا كَانُوا يَحْذَرُونَ {6} سورة القصص
و نرجع الى اخناتون فهل يوجد اى ملك مصرى اخر كان يحكم بيت المقدس و ادعى انه لا اله غيره ثم فقد حكم بيت المقدس ؟ و من هو ؟؟؟
فبدءً من عهد رمسيس الثانى فى الاسرة التاسعة عشر حتى نهاية الاسرة السادسة و العشرون كان ما زالت الامبراطورية مترامية الأطراف التى اسسها رمسيس الثانى محافظة على وحدتها رغم تعدد القوميات و رغم ظهور بعض الصراعات الداخلية للوصول الى الحكم و ضعف السلطة المركزية فى بعض الفترات و لكن هذا لم يفكك الامبراطورية و ظل التعاون فيما بينها و لم تنفصل
و المراسلات مع شيشنق فى الاسرة الثانية و العشرون و طهرقا فى الاسرة الخامسة و العشرون و ايضا مع احمس الثانى فى الاسرة السادسة و العشرون تؤكد ذلك و كان معظمها ينصب على طلب المساعدات العسكرية من مصر

باستثناء محاولة غزو خارجية وحيدة ناجحة من جهة الشرق و هو غزو الاشوريين فى اخر الأسرة الخامسة و العشرون و هى محاولة استمرت 7 سنوات فقط و لكن الامبراطورية المصرية كانت قائمة و متماسكة قبل الغزو الاشورى فى الاسرة الخامسة و العشرون و بعد الغزو فى الاسرة السادسة و العشرون ثم بعد ذلك اقتحم الفرس هذه الأمبراطورية بالكامل ثم اتى بعدهم الاغريق ثم الرومان ثم الدولة الاسلامية
و كان الملك رمسيس الثانى رغم طبيعته العسكرية قد اجرى تحولا فكريا كبيرا لدى المصريين فانهى الانغلاق السابق و انفتح على العالم و ابرم معاهدات السلام و رحب بقدوم المهاجرين المسالمين الى مصر و تمتعوا بكامل حقوقهم فى مصر

و ايضا يجب ان لا نهمل مسرح الاحداث و هو مدينة اخيتاتون و هى مدينه لم تعمر كثيرا و انتهت بموت اخناتون فمن الواضح أنها اصبحت مدينة اشباح خالية من البشر و ليست ذات ثقل بعد ان افرغت من اهلها و هم ال فرعون السادة و بنى اسرائيل العبيد 

وَتِلْكَ نِعْمَةٌ تَمُنُّهَا عَلَيَّ أَنْ عَبَّدْتَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ (22) سورة الشعراء

قَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ آَمَنْتُمْ بِهِ قَبْلَ أَنْ آَذَنَ لَكُمْ إِنَّ هَذَا لَمَكْرٌ مَكَرْتُمُوهُ فِي الْمَدِينَةِ لِتُخْرِجُوا مِنْهَا أَهْلَهَا فَسَوْفَ تَعْلَمُونَ (123) سورة الاعراف
و كان اخناتون يبنى معابده من الطوب (mud brick) المكسو بالحجر الجيرى و ليس من الصخر كعادة المصريين فى ذلك الوقت و قد علل البعض ذلك بحرص اخناتون على استكمال بناء مدينته فى اسرع وقت ممكن

و من الدلائل ايضا ان اول انسان تلقب بلقب فرعون كان اخناتون و لم يظهر هذا اللقب قبله حتى ابيه امنحتب الثالث فكان يلقب بالملك و لقب فرعون كان يستخدم قبل ذلك للاشارة الى مقر الحكم و ليس الى شخص الحاكم

هذا بالأضافة الى طغيان اخناتون و هذا ما جعل هذا الحاكم فى الرسالة السابقة يقول له ما انا الا كلب ما انا الا قذارة تحت قدميك حتى يرضى غروره فطغيان اخناتون من الواضح انه تعدى الحدود

بالاضافة ان اخناتون لم ينجب ذكورا و تزوج نفرتيتى و انجب منها 6 بنات و تزوج سيدة اخرى تدعى كييا اهملها و لم ينجب منها ابناء و هذا مما جعل امرأة فرعون تقول له (قُرَّتُ عَيْنٍ لِّي وَلَكَ)

فَالْتَقَطَهُ آلُ فِرْعَوْنَ لِيَكُونَ لَهُمْ عَدُوّاً وَحَزَناً إِنَّ فِرْعَوْنَ وَهَامَانَ وَجُنُودَهُمَا كَانُوا خَاطِئِينَ {8}وَقَالَتِ امْرَأَتُ فِرْعَوْنَ قُرَّتُ عَيْنٍ لِّي وَلَكَ لَا تَقْتُلُوهُ عَسَى أَن يَنفَعَنَا أَوْ نَتَّخِذَهُ وَلَداً وَهُمْ لَا يَشْعُرُونَ {9} سورة القصص
علاوة على الدمار الذى حل باثار اخناتون فلم يبقى له الا القليل من الاثار المحطمة رغم الثراء الفاحش فى عصره

وَدَمَّرْنَا مَا كَانَ يَصْنَعُ فِرْعَوْنُ وَقَوْمُهُ وَمَا كَانُواْ يَعْرِشُونَ {137} سورة الأعراف
و حكم اخناتون فى عصر ابيه اثنى عشر سنة (اخناتون ما له و ما عليه) و معرفة عدد سنين حكمه اذا تحطمت اثاره من المستحيلات لسبب بسيط فالتقويم المصرى القديم ليس له بداية مثل السنة الميلادية فتقول نحن فى سنة 2007من الميلاد مثلا و لكن التقويم كان مرتبط بالملوك فتقول فى السنة الثالثة من عهد الملك امنحتب الثالث ثم يأتى الملك الذى بعده فتقول فى السنة الأولى من عهد الملك امنحتب الرابع و هكذا فان سقطت فترة من تاريخه فستحدث فجوة يستحيل اكتشافها لأن من بعده سيبدأ بتقويم جديد فتكون السنة الأولى من عهد توت عنخ امون و من المعروف الدمار و التحطيم الذى الم باثار اخناتون حتى ان احد المستكشفين يدعى ريدفورد فى سنة 1975 اكتشف اثارا لأخناتون (بنفس الموقع الذى اكتُشف فيه تمثاله المعروض فى المتحف المصرى) تم حرقها ثم دفنها بعد ذلك و لم يعثروا على مومياته حتى الان او ربما تم العثور عليها و لكن فى حالة سيئة نتيجة لصدمة المياه الشديدة له و اعتقد انه اذا تم العثور عليها سيتضح ان اخناتون حكم اكثر من 17 عاما بل اعتقد انه حكم مصر ثلاث اضعاف هذه المدة

و هناك مقبرتين فى وادى الملوك تعودان الى عصر اخناتون المقبرة الاولى ك 53 وجدوا بها مومياوتين اكد العلماء ان احدهما للملكة تى ام اخناتون و ذلك بعد تحليل خصلة شعر وجدوها فى مقبرة توت عنخ امون تخص الملكة تى و المومياء الاخرى كان يرجح انها لنفرتيتى خاصة بعد العثور على باروكة نفرتيتى و وجود ثقبين فى اذن المومياء و لكن نظرا لوجود كسور فى وجه المومياء ثبت ان صاحبتها تعرضت لها قبل وفاتها وقبل تحنيطها فاستبعدوا انها تخص الملكة نفرتيتى
اما المقبرة الاخرى ك55 فهى لمومياء كان يظن العلماء انها لاخناتون و كانت هيكل عظمى مفكك و تتشابه خلفية الجمجمة من حيث استطالتها مع رأس توت عنخ امون مما يرجح انهم من نفس العائلة المالكة و لكن اظهرت بعض صور الاشعة للعمود الفقري والركبتين ان عمر المتوفي ربما تجاوز ال 60 عاما و هذا ما لا يتفق مع ال 17 عاما فترة الملك المعروفة عن اخناتون
و لكن السؤال ان لم يكن اخناتون فمن هو هذا الملك ؟؟؟

و اعتقد انه يمكن توضيح اسباب دعوة اخناتون الشاذة فى ذلك الوقت فكانت دعوة للتوحيد مقابلة لدعوة نبى بنى اسرائيل المنتظر و اعتقد انها كانت دعوة غير حكيمة تمرد بها على دين الاباء الراسخ من الاف السنين و استعدى شعبه رغم انه يعلم انه يدعوا الى باطل فكانت مخاطرة كبيرة منه تنسجم مع شخصية فرعون الطاغية الذى كان يتحدى مخاطر و ايات لم يكن ليتحداها انسان عاقل

و لنرجع الى القرأن الكريم فكان كل ما يطلبه رسول الله موسى من فرعون ان يرسل معه بنى اسرائيل

فَقُولَا إِنَّا رَسُولُ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ {16} أَنْ أَرْسِلْ مَعَنَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ {17} سورة الشعراء
فماذا يضيره فى ان يذهب بنى اسرائيل الى بيت المقدس رغم انهم شرذمة قليلون ليس لهم شأن كما يقول فلماذا لم يطلق سراحهم و يرسلهم مع رسول الله موسى فالذى كان يخشاه فرعون و قومه إن ارسل بنى اسرائيل الى بيت المقدس ان يطردوهم منها و يصبح موسى ملكا على بيت المقدس و هو ما وضحه فى الأية التالية و هو يحدث الملأ من قومه

قَالَ لِلْمَلَإِ حَوْلَهُ إِنَّ هَذَا لَسَاحِرٌ عَلِيمٌ {34} يُرِيدُ أَن يُخْرِجَكُم مِّنْ أَرْضِكُم بِسِحْرِهِ فَمَاذَا تَأْمُرُونَ {35}  سورة الشعراء
فهل بنى اسرائيل هؤلاء المستضعفين سيخرجون آل فرعون من بيت المقدس و هم حكام مصر !!! فكيف ذلك و ماذا كان السلاح الذى معهم و الذى يخشاه فرعون هل هو حقا سحر موسى ؟؟؟
من الواضح طبعا ان سلاح هؤلاء المستضعفين هو الدين و لا يملكون سلاحا اخر و بهذا السلاح جلس الأنبياء يعقوب و يوسف على عرش مصر و اكيد سينجح هذا السلاح فى بيت المقدس فياتى نبى يحبه الناس و يرفعوه كالعادة على عرش بيت المقدس و ينتهى حكم فرعون لفترة لا يعلم متى تنتهى فلذلك رأى ان يرد على سلاح الدين بدين مثله محاولا ان يأخذ هو فيه مكانة رسول بنى اسرائيل المنتظر بل لابد ان يكون هو خير منه و اعلى مكانة

أَمْ أَنَا خَيْرٌ مِّنْ هَذَا الَّذِي هُوَ مَهِينٌ وَلَا يَكَادُ يُبِينُ {52} فَلَوْلَا أُلْقِيَ عَلَيْهِ أَسْوِرَةٌ مِّن ذَهَبٍ أَوْ جَاء مَعَهُ الْمَلَائِكَةُ مُقْتَرِنِينَ {53} سورة الزخرف
و لذلك فدعى الى اله جديد تتشابه صفاته مع الله سبحانه و تعالى و ادعى انه روح هذا الأله و انكر وجود الله تماما الذى فضل بنى اسرائيل برسالته فى هذا الوقت رغم ايمانه بوجود الله لكنه فسق عن امر الله فعصى الله و حاربه و حاول تشويه صورة موسى امام الناس و الادعاء عليه انه كذاب

و اخيرا اذكر ان الدعامتين الأساسيتين التى استند عليهما لاثبات ان اخناتون هو فرعون موسى انه لا يوجد اى ملك مصرى آخر كان يحكم بيت المقدس و ادعى انه لا اله غيره الا اخناتون

اما عن قوم فرعون فالواضح من القران الكريم ان قوم فرعون هم اهله فقط نظرا لأستخدام كلمتى آل فرعون و قوم فرعون نفس الأستخدام اما عن اصل اهل اخناتون فهو غير مؤكد الى الأن و لكنها مجرد تخمينات فامه الملكة تى من المؤكد انها من اصل غير مصرى نظرا للاخطاء الهجائية المتكررة فى اسم والديها يويا و تويا مما يشير الى ان اسمهما ليس اسما مصريا او معروفا فى مصر رغم ان كان لهم منزلة عالية غير معروفة السبب و تم دفنهم فى وادى الملوك مثل ملوك مصر بالاضافة الى ان اخناتون اتخذ جنودا من غير المصريين فى حادثة فريدة لم تحدث فى التاريخ المصرى و قد وضح ذلك فى معبده الجنائزى وسط جنوده و هم يتعبدون لقرص الشمس و هذا مما يؤكد ضعف انتماؤه لمصر رغم ان اصله من ناحية ابيه كان أصلا ملكيا مصريا و لكن يبدوا ان تأثير الملكة تي عليه كان اقوى

و هناك العديد من الاحتمالات لاصل الملكة تي او آل فرعون فالاول انهم من العبرانيين فى بلاد الشام نظرا لأنهم هاجروا حديثا الى المنطقة فكانوا هم اول المرشحين بالنسبة الى مصر لاستمالتهم و الأستعانة بهم لحكم بلاد الشام لضعف انتمائهم فى ذلك الوقت مما وطد العلاقة بينهم و بين المصريين
و العبرانيين حتى لا يختلط الأمر على القارئ ليسوا هم بنو اسرائيل فبنو اسرائيل جاوروا العبرانيين جغرافيا كبدو يرعون اغنام فى ارض فلسطين فى الفترة ما بين نبى الله ابراهيم حتى قدوم سيدنا يعقوب و بنيه الى مصر ثم انقطعت علاقتهم بهم بعد ذلك تماما فليس كل عبرانى من بنى اسرائيل
فيقول الكاتب الكبير روجيه جارودى " فان العبرانيين لم يشكلوا عنصراً متميزاً قبل دخول البدو ارض كنعان.. بل تشكلت تجمعاتهم من وحدات عرقية مختلفة، كانت جزءاً من هجرات بدوية واسعة (من الاموريين، او الآراميين، حسب قول الاب ديفو). وبين اولئك البدو الرحل من استقر في ارض كنعان، فيما تابع الاخرون سيرهم الى ارض مصر "

و هناك احتمال اخر قوى انهم من الحيثيين (الأتراك و شرق اوروبا) خاصة بعد طلب ارملة توت عنخ امون (عنخ سن اتون اصغر بنات اخناتون) من ملك الحيثيين ان يبعث ابنا له لتتزوجه فيصبح ملك مصر استمرارا لمسلسل خيانة مصر من هذه العائلة و كانت قد حملت مرتين من توت عنخ امون (الذى يرجح انه مات قتيلا) ثم مات جنينها فلم يكن هناك وريث مصرى للعرش فما كان من المصريين الا قتل هذا الأمير الحيثى و تزوجها الكاهن آي و كان وزيرا لتوت عنخ امون فتولى ملك مصر ثم تلاشت عنخ سن امون بعد ذلك من التاريخ و لم يعثروا على مقبرتها او مومياتها مثل ابيها و امها
و الحيثيين كان من الواضح ان لهم اطماع فى الأمبراطورية المصرية و كانت اكبر دولة بعد مصر فى ذلك الوقت قبل قيام دولة الفرس و كان الملك رمسيس الثانى عند اعادة فتح ارض كنعان قد توجه باربع فرق ترك ثلاثة لفرض السيطرة على ارض كنعان و فرقة واحدة قادها بنفسه و اتجه نحو الحيثيين و من الواضح انه توجه بهذه القوة القليلة حتى يضمن عدم تدخلهم فى المعركة و ليس لغزوهم ثم اقام معهم معاهدة سلام لضمان استقرار بلاد الشام
و البعض يقول ان تسمية مصر باللغة اللاتينية (الأوروبية) أجبتيوس هى من (جب تي) اى ارض الملكة تى و هو الأسم الذى استخدمه هوميروس بعد ذلك للأشارة الى ارض مصر و هذا ربما يدل على منزلة هذه الملكة عند الأوروبيين فى هذا الوقت

عامة اصل الملكة تى مازال محل دراسة و لا اتمسك بهذه الاستنتاجات فلا توجد من الدلائل ما يكفى لتاكيدها

----------


## طارق شكرى

اخوانى الافاضل
اين انتم ؟ فى انتظار ردودكم

----------


## AmonRâ

الموضوع عايز تركيز و مداخلتي آتيت بحول الله لن اغيب طويلا

----------


## طارق شكرى

الرسالة رقم EA 286 من رسائل تل العمارنة محفوظة بمتحف برلين بالمانيا و تشير الى الثورة التى تندلع فى فلسطين و هى رسالة من عبدى هبا ملك (اورشليم) و ابن الملك السابق للبلاد الى اخناتون (ممثل الملك) ليبلغها الى ابيه الملك امنحتب الثالث و فيها يستغيث بملك مصر و ينفى ما قد ورد لملك مصر كذبا من انه مسئول عن الثورة التى تحدث فى ارض فلسطين و يدعو اخناتون لعدم الوثوق فى العبرانيين الذين فضلهم ابيه عن الحكام الاصليين للبلاد و يدعوه لارسال حامية عسكرية و رماة سهام لردع الثورة فالملك سيفقد ارضه فى فلسطين و ينهبها العبرانيين

To the king, my lord, say:
Message of Abdi-Heba, your servant:
At the feet of my lord, the king
seven times and seven times I fall down.
What have I done to the king, my lord?
They slander me
before the the king, my lord: "Abdi-Heba
has rebelled against the king, his lord."
Behold, neither my father
nor my mother has put me
in this position.
The powerful arm of the king
brought me into my father's house.
Why should I commit
an offense against the king, the lord?
As the king, my lord, lives,
I say to the representative of the king, my lord,
"Why do you love the
the 'Apiru, but the local rulers
you hate?" Consequently,
I am slandered before the king, my lord.
Because I say: "Lost are
the lands of the king, my lord," consequently
I am slandered before the king, my lord.
May the king, my lord, know that
though the king, my lord, stationed
a garrison,
Enhamu has taken it all.
. . . . . .
. . . . . .
. . . . Egypt
. . . the king, my lord,
there is no garrison here
so may the king provide for his land.
May the king provide for his land. The lands of
the king, my lord, have all deserted. Ili-Milku
has brought about the loss of the king's land,
so may the king provide for his land.
I say, I will enter
into the presence of the king, my lord, and I will see
the two eyes of the king, my lord. But the war
against me is great, so I cannot
come before the king, my lord.
So may it seem good before the king,
may he send a garrison
and I will enter and see the two eyes
of the king, my lord. As the king, my lord,
lives , whenever the royal officials have come out,
I have said: "The king's lands are lost."
But they have not listened to me.
All the local rulers are lost.
Not a single ruler remains to the king, the lord.
Let the king turn his attention to the archers
so that archery troops
of the king, my lord, go forth. None of the king's lands remain.
The 'Apiru have plundered all the king's lands.
If the archery troops arrive
this year, then the lands of
the king, my lord, will survive. But if the archery troops do not arrive,
then the lands of the king, my lord, are lost.
To the scribe of the king, my lord: The message of Abdi-Heba,
your servant: Present eloquent
words before the king, my lord. Lost
are all the lands of the king, my lord.
و من الملاحظات على هذه الرسالة التى كتبت باللغة الاكادية (لغة المراسلات الدولية فى هذا الوقت) انه استخدمت لفظ مصر Mi-is-ri للاشارة الى مصرنا الحبيبة فى عصر اخناتون
نص الرسالة من موقع
http://www.kchanson.com/ANCDOCS/meso/amarna286.html

و انشاء الله ساقوم بترجمة نص الرسالة كاملا و لكنى حاليا اجهز لموضوع اخر ذو صلة بنظرية اخناتون
و تقبلوا تحياتى

----------


## طارق شكرى

علاقة مصر مع دول الشرق الاوسط اختلفت فيما بعد رمسيس الثانى و اصبحت اكثر انفتاحا على العالم و هو صاحب اول معاهدة سلام فى العالم (مع الحيثيين) و فتح حدود البلاد للمهاجرين المسالمين (و ليس اللصوص او الغزاة كما فى حالة مرنبتاح و رمسيس الثالث) و هاجر الليبيين الى مصر بكثافة فى عصر اسرة الرعامسة العشرون بعد انتشار المجاعة فى بلادهم و انتشروا بمصر و اخذوا جميع حقوق المصريين كاملة فكان كبير كهنة امون فى طيبة يقول ان من شرب من ماء النيل امام معبد امون فهو مصرى بل هناك اسرة ليبية توارثت كهانة معبد امون فى طيبة و كان هذا منصب كبير فى ذلك الوقت و منهم جاء شيشنق الاول و تولى حكم مصر مؤسسا الاسرة الثانية و العشرون الليبية الاصل بدون مقاومة و رحب بهم المصريين و لم يحاربوهم مثل الهكسوس و استمر طلب المساعدات العسكرية من حكام الشام من مصر (و كانت بلادهم تقع فى وسط القوى العظمى فى ذلك العصر) لرد المعتدين و اخماد الثورات و كانت مصر دائما تبعث القوات العسكرية بعد طلبهم لها و حافظت على استقرار بلاد الشام بوابة مصر الشرقية الى ان تم احتلال الفرس بعد الاسرة السادسة و العشرون (باستثناء محاولة واحدة انهزم فيها المصريون امام الاشوريين فى الاسرة الخامسة و العشرون و لكن تم طردهم بعد سبع سنوات فقط ) بل عندما استولى حكام كوش او الاسرة الخامسة و العشرون (و كوش كانت تابعة لمصر فى هذا الوقت) على حكم مصر بالقوة فاعترف بهم المصريين و تقبلهم حكام الشام كحكام شرعيين للبلاد و كان انتماء هذه الاسرة و حبهم لمصر عظيما و يظهر هذا فى الملك شباكا و هو ملك سودانى محب لمصر و اراد ان يبلغ بها مجدها القديم مثلما كان فى عصر بناة الاهرام فاعاد العاصمة الى منف و من اهم اعماله اعادة كتابة بردية بدء الخليقة من عصر الملك مينا و هى بردية ارتبط بها المصريين فنقشها على حجر البازلت و قال فى مقدمتها انه اعاد نسخ هذه البردية حتى يثبت اسمه و يخلده هذا الاثر فى بيت ابيه بتاح كعمل تم بواسطة ابن رع (شباكا) من اجل ابيه بتاح تنن فيعيش الى الابد

و هناك بعض الخرافات تنسب هذه المرحلة من تاريخ فلسطين الى الاسرائيليين و انهم هم من ارسل الى مصر و طلبوا منها المساعدات بعد تحسن العلاقات مع مصر بعد موت سيدنا سليمان !!!! و بالطبع لن ترسل مصر قوات لحماية الاسرائيليين و معروف كره المصريين الشديد لهم و اسفارهم و توراتهم التى فى ايديهم الان (و هى من صنع عباقرتهم ! ) تلعن المصريين
و اقوم حاليا باعداد مقال مفصل للعلاقات المصرية العربية فى هذه المرحلة و اعتقد انه ذو علاقة قوية بموضوعنا هذا

----------


## AmonRâ

ابدأ اولا بمناقشة ماجاء في مداخلة اخونا العزيز طارق شكرى من براهن تاريخية غير متفق عليها او خاطئة في نظر الاخرين :




> و ايضا يجب ان لا نهمل مسرح الاحداث و هو مدينة اخيتاتون و هى مدينه لم تعمر كثيرا و انتهت بموت اخناتون فمن الواضح أنها اصبحت مدينة اشباح خالية من البشر و ليست ذات ثقل بعد ان افرغت من اهلها و هم ال فرعون السادة و بنى اسرائيل العبيد


من المعروف ان المدينة  آخت آتون  عمرت بعد موت اخناتون فزوجته نفرتيتي نصبت نفسها ملكة من بعده و الدليل اسم التتويج للملكة نفرتيتي بعد و فات زوجها و هو ((ممنخ كارع )) و قد و جد منقوشا في بقايا لما يتقد انه بوابة القاعة الاحتفالية لتنصيب الملكة و هو مبنى اقيم خلف اسوار المدينة و يقول  بندلبيرى في وصف الاثار القليلة المتبقية  من تلك القاعة انها كانت مبنية على عجل للاحتفال بمناسبة طارئة  و قد  بنيت فيما يبدو في فترة اعداد جثمان اخناتون للدفن. و الاسم الوحيد الذي عثر عليه منقوشا هو ((عنخ خبرو رع )) بطريقة التأنيث.
كما عثر على  الحلي من الذهب في كنوز توت عنخ امون يرجع تاريخها الى الشهور الاولى من خلافة نفرتيتي لاخناتون في حكم البلاد و عليها اسم نفر نفرو اتون مقرونا باسم اتون الذي كتب بطريقة معكوسة ليواجه نقشا لشخصية ملكية في اسفل الخرطوش الملكي الذ ي نقش بداخله الاسم ( (هذه طريقة  المعكوسة استعملة    في كتابة اسم الاله لم تستعمل الا في كتابة اسم نفرتيتي او صورتها)) . و قد لوحظ ان هذا الشكل الملكي المحفور بداخل الخرطوش يمثل فرعونا ذا لحية مستعارة ((وهي رمز للفراعنة)) كما يمسك بالصولجان وهو رمزا للفراعنة ايضا.

كما ان تمثالها و قد تقدم بها السن (موجود بالمانيا) و هي واضعت على راسها التاج الملكي. و من المؤكد انه نحت تخليدا لها كملكة. اكتفي بهذا القدر من الادلة.

كما انه و رغم عودة توت عنخ امون لطيبة و عودة ديانة امون فان مدينة آخت آتون لم تدمر في عهده و لا في عهد خليفته ((آي)) و هو احد نبلاء العمرانة المخلصين و لا في عهد الملك ((حور محب )) و هو اخر ملوك الاسرة الثامنة عشر بل من المرجح ان بداية التهديم بدات مع الاسرة التاسعة عشر و تدل الشواهد الاثرية على ان اكثير من الاحجار التي كانت مستخدمة في مباني تل العمرانة استخدمها الملك رمسيس الثاني في المنشآت التي اقامها في مدينة هرموبوليس.  






> بالاضافة ان اخناتون لم ينجب ذكورا و تزوج نفرتيتى و انجب منها 6 بنات و تزوج سيدة اخرى تدعى كييا اهملها و لم ينجب منها ابناء و هذا مما جعل امرأة فرعون تقول له (قُرَّتُ عَيْنٍ لِّي وَلَكَ)


اعرف بالاعتماد على كتاب نفرتيتي الجميلة التي حكمت مصر في ظل ديانة التوحيد تاليف جوليا سامسون. ان زوجته الثانوية كيا انجبت لاخناتون بنتان و ولد و هو توت عنخ امون.



و كنقد للنظرية عموما  لا اضن ان اخناتون عمر فترة طويلة تسمح له بانتشال سيدنا موسى و تربيته وحروجه من مصر و عودته اليها ثم هروبه و  غرق فرعون فهناك فترة من الزمان لا تتطابق مع حكم اخناتون فهي فترة اكبر بكثير من فترة حكمه. 

لي عودة انشاء الله

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأستاذ الصديق / طارق شكرى
اعتذر عن التأخير وسأبدأ فى قرأة نظريتك ورد ألصديق ماهر ولى عودة بمشيئة الله . دمتم بخير

----------


## طارق شكرى

اخى الفاضل سيد ابراهيم
اسعدنى ردك و مرحبا بعودتك

اخى الفاضل ماهر

دعنى اختلف معك فاعتقد ان مدينة اخيتاتون هجرت تماما بعد موت اخناتون و لم تعمر بعد ذلك الا فى عصر الرومان و هذه تعتبر حادثة مثيرة للتساؤلات و كانت هناك بعض التحليلات لهذه الحادثة و ارجعها البعض الى ثبوت انتشار الطاعون فى المدينة

و نقلت لكم من هذا الموقع 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akhenaten

هذا المقطع

This Amarna period is also associated with a serious outbreak of a pandemic, possibly the plague, or polio, or perhaps the world's first recorded outbreak of influenza, which came from Egypt and spread throughout the Middle East, killing Suppiluliuma I, the Hittite King. Influenza is a disease associated with the close proximity of water fowl, pigs and humans, and its origin as a pandemic disease may be due to the development of agricultural systems that allow the mixing of these animals and their wastes.[18] Some of the first archaeological evidence for this agricultural system is during the Amarna period of Ancient Egypt, and the pandemic that followed this period throughout the Ancient Near East may have been the earliest recorded outbreak of influenza.[19] However, the precise nature of this Egyptian plague remains unknown and Asia has also been suggested as a possible site of origin of pandemic influenza in humans.[20][21][22]The prevalence of disease may help explain the rapidity with which the site of Akhetaten was subsequently abandoned. It may also explain why later generations considered the gods to have turned against the Amarna monarchs. The plague has also been suggested by Zahi Hawass due to the fact that at Amarna the traces of the plague have been found.[23]

18- Scholtissek C, Naylor E (1988). "Fish farming and influenza pandemics". Nature 331 (6153): 215. 
19- Ancient Egypt Online Akhenaten Accessed 21 Feb 2007 
20- Choi B, Pak A (2001). "Lessons for surveillance in the 21st century: a historical perspective from the past five millennia". Soz Praventivmed 46 (6): 361-8. 
21- Webby R, Webster R (2001). "Emergence of influenza A viruses". Philos Trans R Soc Lond B Biol Sci 356 (1416): 1817-28. 
22-	Shortridge K (1992). "Pandemic influenza: a zoonosis?". Semin Respir Infect 7 (1): 11-25. 
23- Arielle Kozloff, in "Bubonic Plague in the Reign of Amenhotep III?" (KMT, 17, 3 (Fall 2006), pp. 36-46) discusses the evidence, arguing that the epidemic was caused by Bubonic plague over polio. However, her argument that "polio is only fractionally as virulent as some other diseases" ignores the evidence that diseases become less virulent the longer they are present in the human population, as demonstrated with syphilis and tuberculosis. 
و تقول

فترة تل العمارنة ارتبطت بنشوب وباء ربما الطاعون او شلل الاطفال
او ربما تكون اول حالة وباء بمرض الانفلونزا فجاءت من مصر ثم انتشرت فى الشرق الاوسط و مات بسببها الملك سبيلوليوم ملك الحيثيين فالانفلونزا مرض مرتبط بالقرب الشديد من طيور الماء و الخنازير و الانسان و اصله كمرض وبائى ربما بسبب تطور الانظمة الزراعية و الاختلاط بالحيوانات و مخلفاتها بعض من اول الادلة الاثرية على هذه النظم الزراعية اثناء فترة تل العمارنة فى مصر القديمة و الوباء الذى اجتاح المنطقة فى ذلك الوقت ربما كان اول حالة تم اثباتها كوباء للانفلونزا
على كل حال الطبيعة الدقيقة لهذه الكارثة المصرية ما زالت غير معروفة و اسيا ما زالت مطروحة كبداية وباء الانفلونزا للبشر
فانتشار المرض فى تل العمارنة ربما يساعد لتوضيح السرعة التى اصبحت بها مدينة اخيتاتون مهجورة
و ربما تفسر ايضا لماذا اعتبرت الاجيال التالية ان الالهة انقلبت على ملك العمارنة
الكارثة تم طرحها ايضا بواسطة الدكتور زاهى حواس نتيجة ثبوت وجود اثار الكارثة 

(انتهت الترجمة)
اما عن نفرتيتى و خلافتها لاخناتون فالثابت ان نفرتيتى ماتت فى العام الرابع عشر من حكم اخناتون و خلفها على عرش مصر ابنتها ميريت اتون و حادثة زواج اخناتون من ابنته معروفة و خلافة توت عنخ امون لاخناتون ايضا معروفة(و ربما سبقه لمدة سنتان سمنخ كارع و اسمه الملكى عنخ خبرو رع و هو اخو اخناتون و يقال انه شارك اخناتون فى الحكم و لم يخلفه و هو قد ظهر مع اخناتون فى بعض النقوش فى اوضاع شاذة) و لكن ربما هذا الاسم الملكى الذى اشرت اليه لنفرتيتى ربما تم فى حياة اخناتون فنفرتيتى كان لها وضع خاص فظهرت مع اخناتون أثناء الاحتفالات والطقوس الملكية ، وبالمشاهد العائلية، حتى في المناظر التقليدية للحملات العسكرية والتي صورت فيها وهي تقوم بالقضاء على الأعداء ! فلا تتعجب ان رسموها بلحية مستعارة !

اما عن ابناء كييا فما اعلمه انا ان اخناتون له خمسة بنات فقط من نفرتيتى و ربما عنخ اسن اتون زوجة توت عنخ اتون ربما تكون ابنته السادسة و لا اعلم لكييا ابناء و لكنى ساحاول البحث عن راى جوليا سامسون لاعرف المزيد عن رايها

سادرج صورة مرفقة لصورة جمجمة المومياء فى المقبرة ك55 بوادى الملوك 
و لى عودة لمزيد من التوضيح
و تقبلوا تحياتى

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الصديق الأستاذ / طارق شكرى
أهنيك على رؤيتك الممتازة ولندخل فى المناقشة فوراً ولنبدأ بالتسلسل التاريخى
اتفق معك فى أنه  لتحديد فرعون موسى يجب ان تكون لنا رؤية واضحة لتسلسل الأحداث منذ مقدم خليل الله ابراهيم الى مصرحتى خروج رسول الله موسى ببنى اسرائيل من مصر ثم دخولهم بيت المقدس.
أرجح دخول سيدنا إبراهيم فى عصر - أمنمحات الأول 2000/1970ق.م والذى كان وزيراً فى عهد منتوحتب الرابع قبل تقلد مقاليد السلطة .فقد لاحظت تأثر الكتابات المصرية فى هذا العهد وتشابهها ببعض ما ورد فى التوراة  مثل شخصية المخلص المنتظر التى أطلقت على أمنمحات الأول مؤسس الأسرة الثانية عشر ومثل تجلى الإله للشعب وظهور بئر للمياه فى سيناء واختفائها عن أعين الناس جميعاً إلا أمنمحات الأول وكذا أسطورة الغزالة التى قال أنها أوحى له بها من السماء . ومن هذا اقول أن المصريين تأثروا بالروحنيات اللإبراهيمية . 
وقد رجحت انت قدوم خليل الله ابراهيم الى مصر فى عهد الملك سنوسرت الأول 1980 – 1936 ق.م .وان كانت انا اميل أن من دخل مصر فى هذه الفترة هو سيدنا يعقوب وأولاده وكان دخولهم غى عصر سنوسرت الثانى 1906- 1883 ق.م وبهذا تكون الفترة بين قدوم خليل الله إبراهيم  لمصر  وبين قدوم سيدنا يعقوب وبنيه هى من 78 على  94 عام  وكان عددهم سبعين نفساً وإن  كانت توجد تواريخ أخرى ولكنها جميعاً تدور فى نفس فترة حكم الأسرة الثانية عشر وقد جاء بموسوعة سليم حسن ج3 ص 269 – 270 ما يفيد بتواجد الهكسوس فى مصر عصر سونسرت الثاني يقدمون الولاء لأحد وزراء الفرعون ( ختوم حتب ) حيث كانو يقطنون فى الصحراء الشرقية وقد أطلق عليهم اسم العامود وأن رئيسهم يدعى أباشا ويحمل لقب حقا خاست . وتدل ملابسهم النهم ليسوا من البدو الرحل وهو اللقب الذى اطلق على قبائل العبرانيين.
  وقد حدد البعض فترة حياة سيدنا يوسف ب 120 عام كما قدروا فترة تواجد اليهود فى مصر بـ 430 عام كما جاء بالتوراة( سفر الخروج الإصحاح الثاني عشر 40 ) وأشك كثيراً فى هذه الفترة وأعتقد انهم ظلوا بمصر فترة أطول من ذلك بكثير فهم لا يمكن أن يكونوا قد غادروا مصر كلهم عند طرد الهكسوس عام 1580 ق.م .وقد قال بعض المؤرخين أنهم غادروا مصر بين القرن 13 و14 ق.م .
دخول الهكسوس جماعات متفرقة لمصر فى توقيت يوافق دخول العبرانيين لمصر قبلهم أو بعدهم بوقت قليل ( قبل تجمعهم بعد ذلك واستيلائهم على معظم الأراضي المصرية وقد أصبحوا أصحاب السلطان عام 1730 ق.م )ويمكن أن يكونوا دخلوا فى توقيت واحد للحصول على القوت والمؤن لحدوث جدب فى بلادهم . علماً بأن الأسرة الثانية عشرة كانت قد ضعفت بعد حكم امنمحات الرابع 1801-1788ق.م حيث خلفته ابنته الملكة سبك نفرو 1792-1788ق.م لعدم وجود وريث ذكر له وقد حكمت لمدة ثلاث سنوات وأربعة اشهر وعشرين يوماً فقط.
     فترة استيلاء الهكسوس على مقاليد السلطة فى مصر وحتى طردهم 150 عام وتم طردهم على يد أحمس الأول عام 1580 - 1558ق.م وخرجوا ومعهم كثيراً من العبرانيين  المتعاونين معهم.  كما أننا نلاحظ أن بعض ملوك الهكسوس تسموا بأسم يعقوب مما يدل على تاثر الهكسوس بالعبرانيين وكلهم من أصل أسيوى .
 يقال أن موسى ولد فى السنوات التى تلت طرد الهكسوس من مصر وهذا يفند القول بأن جميع اليهود خرجوا مع الهكسوس.

مات سيدنا موسى عن عمر يناهز 120 عام و تم تقسيم فترة حياته إلى ثلاثة فترات :
- 40 عام فى قصر الفرعون قبل بداية الرسالة .
- 40 عام فى مدين ولو انى اشك فى هذه المدة حيث أنه وحسب ما جاء بالقران الكريم ظل من 8 إلى 10 سنوات وهى الفترة التى حددها له شعيب ليتزوج من أحدى بناته .
(( قال إني أريد أن أنكحك إحدى ابنتي هاتين على أن تأجرني ثماني حجج فإن أتممت عشرا فمن عندك وما أريد أن أشق عليك ستجدني إن شاء الله من الصالحين )) القصص 27
- 40 عام أخرى قضاها فى الدعوة لإخراج اليهود من مصر والباقي قضاهامعهم فى سيناء .
بحسبة ارجو ان تكون صحيحة بقدر المستطاع لسقوط كثير من تواريخ فترات حكم الأسرة الثامنة عشر نجد ان الفرعون الذى تدور حوله القصة ينحصر بين تحتمس الرابع وامنحتب  الثالث سادس فراعنة الأسرة الثامنة عشر والذى كان يوجد فى عصره وزير يسمى رع موسى . أو أخناتون نفسه

تفيد دراسات لم أتمكن من الوقوف على مصدرها أو صحتها  ان تاريخ هروب موسى يتطابق مع تاريخ حكم تحتمس الثانى والذى كان يضطهد العبرانيين . ولو انه لم يرد ما يدل على انه فرعون الخروج ولكن كان للسحر شأن كبير فى عهده 

وهنا أذكر أن فترة حكم أخناتون لمصر من 1405- 1370 ق.م وكل التواريخ قريبة من بعضها ومن الممكن حدوث بعض الأخطاء فى فترات حكم الفراعين فيكون سيدنا موسى قد عاصر اخناتون .
((( و حدثت احداث البقرة فى سبأ و ضربت عليهم الذلة و المسكنة ثم اخذهم موسى لدخول بيت المقدس و رفضوا القتال و ارتدوا على ادبارهم فضلوا طريق العودة و دخلوا فى التيه 40 عاما)))
هل المقصود هنا بأحداث البقرة التى حدثت فى سبأ هى التمثال الذى صنعه السامرى والتى ذكرت  قصتها في سورة الأعراف الآيات 148- 154، قال الله تعالى: {وَاتَّخَذَ قَوْمُ مُوسَى مِنْ بَعْدِهِ مِنْ حُلِيِّهِمْ عِجْلاً جَسَداً لَهُ خُوَارٌ أَلَمْ يَرَوْا أَنَّهُ لَا يُكَلِّمُهُمْ وَلَا يَهْدِيهِمْ سَبِيلاً اتَّخَذُوهُ وَكَانُوا ظَالِمِينَ، وَلَمَّا سُقِطَ فِي أَيْدِيهِمْ وَرَأَوْا أَنَّهُمْ قَدْ ضَلُّوا قَالُوا لَئِنْ لَمْ يَرْحَمْنَا رَبُّنَا وَيَغْفِرْ لَنَا لَنَكُونَنَّ مِنْ الْخَاسِرِينَ، وَلَمَّا رَجَعَ مُوسَى إِلَى قَوْمِهِ غَضْبَانَ أَسِفاً قَالَ بِئْسَمَا خَلَفْتُمُونِي مِنْ بَعْدِي أَعَجِلْتُمْ أَمْرَ رَبِّكُمْ وَأَلْقَى الأَلْوَاحَ وَأَخَذَ بِرَأْسِ أَخِيهِ يَجُرُّهُ إِلَيْهِ، قَالَ ابن أُمَّ إِنَّ الْقَوْمَ اسْتَضْعَفُونِي وَكَادُوا يَقْتُلُونَنِي فَلا تُشْمِتْ بِي الْأَعْدَاءَ وَلا تَجْعَلْنِي مَعَ الْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ، قَالَ رَبِّ اغْفِرْ لِي وَلأَخِي وَأَدْخِلْنَا فِي رَحْمَتِكَ وَأَنْتَ أَرْحَمُ الرَّاحِمِينَ، إِنَّ الَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا الْعِجْلَ سَيَنَالُهُمْ غَضَبٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ وَذِلَّةٌ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَكَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُفْتَرِينَ، وَالَّذِينَ عَمِلُوا السَّيِّئَاتِ ثُمَّ تَابُوا مِنْ بَعْدِهَا وَآمَنُوا إِنَّ رَبَّكَ مِنْ بَعْدِهَا لَغَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ، وَلَمَّا سَكَتَ عَنْ مُوسَى الْغَضَبُ أَخَذَ الأَلْوَاحَ وَفِي نُسْخَتِهَا هُدًى وَرَحْمَةٌ لِلَّذِينَ هُمْ لِرَبِّهِمْ يَرْهَبُونَ}.

وقال تعالى: في سورة طه الآيات83-98، {وَمَا أَعْجَلَكَ عَنْ قَوْمِكَ يَا مُوسَى، قَالَ هُمْ أُولَاءِ عَلَى أَثَرِي وَعَجِلْتُ إِلَيْكَ رَبِّ لِتَرْضَى، قَالَ فَإِنَّا قَدْ فَتَنَّا قَوْمَكَ مِنْ بَعْدِكَ وَأَضَلَّهُمْ السَّامِرِيُّ، فَرَجَعَ مُوسَى إِلَى قَوْمِهِ غَضْبَانَ أَسِفاً قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ أَلَمْ يَعِدْكُمْ رَبُّكُمْ وَعْداً حَسَناً أَفَطَالَ عَلَيْكُمْ الْعَهْدُ أَمْ أَرَدْتُمْ أَنْ يَحِلَّ عَلَيْكُمْ غَضَبٌ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ فَأَخْلَفْتُمْ مَوْعِدِي، قَالُوا مَا أَخْلَفْنَا مَوْعِدَكَ بِمَلْكِنَا وَلَكِنَّا حُمِّلْنَا أَوْزَاراً مِنْ زِينَةِ الْقَوْمِ فَقَذَفْنَاهَا فَكَذَلِكَ أَلْقَى السَّامِرِيُّ، فَأَخْرَجَ لَهُمْ عِجْلاً جَسَداً لَهُ خُوَارٌ فَقَالُوا هَذَا إِلَهُكُمْ وَإِلَهُ مُوسَى فَنَسِيَ، أَفَلا يَرَوْنَ أَلاَّ يَرْجِعُ إِلَيْهِمْ قَوْلاً وَلا يَمْلِكُ لَهُمْ ضَرّاً وَلا نَفْعاً، وَلَقَدْ قَالَ لَهُمْ هَارُونُ مِنْ قَبْلُ يَا قَوْمِ إِنَّمَا فُتِنتُمْ بِهِ وَإِنَّ رَبَّكُمْ الرَّحْمَانُ فَاتَّبِعُونِي وَأَطِيعُوا أَمْرِي، قَالُوا لَنْ نَبْرَحَ عَلَيْهِ عَاكِفِينَ حَتَّى يَرْجِعَ إِلَيْنَا مُوسَى،قَالَ يَا هَارُونُ مَا مَنَعَكَ إِذْ رَأَيْتَهُمْ ضَلُّوا، أَلاَّ تَتَّبِعَنِي أَفَعَصَيْتَ أَمْرِي، قَالَ يَبْنَؤُمَّ لا تَأْخُذْ بِلِحْيَتِي وَلا بِرَأْسِي إِنِّي خَشِيتُ أَنْ تَقُولَ فَرَّقْتَ بَيْنَ بَنِي إسرائِيلَ وَلَمْ تَرْقُبْ قَوْلِي، قَالَ فَمَا خَطْبُكَ يَا سَامِرِيُّ، قَالَ بَصُرْتُ بِمَا لَمْ يَبْصُرُوا بِهِ فَقَبَضْتُ قَبْضَةً مِنْ أَثَرِ الرَّسُولِ فَنَبَذْتُهَا وَكَذَلِكَ سَوَّلَتْ لِي نَفْسِي، قَالَ فَاذْهَبْ فَإِنَّ لَكَ فِي الْحَيَاةِ أَنْ تَقُولَ لا مِسَاسَ وَإِنَّ لَكَ مَوْعِداً لَنْ تُخْلَفَهُ وَانظُرْ إِلَى إِلَهِكَ الَّذِي ظَلَلْتَ عَلَيْهِ عَاكِفاً لَنُحَرِّقَنَّهُ ثُمَّ لَنَنسِفَنَّهُ فِي الْيَمِّ نَسْفاً، إِنَّمَا إِلَهُكُمْ اللَّهُ الَّذِي لا إِلَهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ وَسِعَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ عِلْماً}.أم المقصود قصة البقرة التى  امرهم الله بذبحها 
‏(وَإِذْ قَالَ مُوسَى لِقَوْمِهِ إِنَّ اللهَ يَأْمُرُكُمْ أَنْ تَذْبَحُوا بَقَرَةً قَالُوا أَتَتَّخِذُنَا هُزُوًا) [البقرة: 67]
فأنا اعتقد أن القصة الخاصة بذبح البقرة قد حدثت فى مصر أما صنع السامرى لتمثال البقرة فمحتمل أن يكون فى سيناء أو كما تفضلت وقلت أنت أنه حدث فى اليمن
وهنا تجدر الإشارة إلى أن القرآن الكريم قد حدد ان فرعون موسى كان جباراً يأمر بقتل أبناء بنى إسرائيل كما جاء بالأية رقم 49 من سورة البقرة (وإذ نجيناكم من آل فرعون يسومونكم سوء العذاب يذبحون أبناءكم ويستحيون نساءكم وفي ذلكم بلاء من ربكم عظيم ) ومن المعروف أن أخناتون كان بعيد كل البعد عن العنف والقتل 
والحقيقة لم أقرأ عن أن اخناتون إدعى الألوهية كما سبق وفعل سنوسرت الثالث 1887- 1849 ق.م وسمى بسوزستريس  
لى عودة بأذن الله

----------


## طارق شكرى

اخى الفاضل سيد ابراهيم
قد بدأت مناقشاتك الثرية و ادعوا باقى الاخوة لبدء المناقشة و اذكر اننى لست متمسك بهذه النظرية و لا اتعصب لها و هنا اناقش فقط بغرض الوصول الى الحقيقة فى مناقشة ثرية باللغة العربية

اتفق معك فى دخول سيدنا ابراهيم مصر فى عهد امنمحات الاول و ليس ابنه سنوسرت الاول و هذا هو ما يتماشى مع طبيعة الاحداث و المعروف ان الملك امنمحات الاول هو من حارب حكام الاقاليم و انتصر عليهم فهو الذى اسر السيدة هاجر

و تبعا للتواريخ التى اخذت بها فتولى الملك امنمحات الاول الملك عام 2000 ق.م و دخول الهكسوس الى مصر عام 1730ق.م فتكون اقصى مدة محتملة بين دخول خليل الله ابراهيم و تولى الهكسوس حكم مصر 270 عاما و لا يمكن ان تكون اكثر من ذلك
و كذلك الفترة بين دخول خليل الله ابراهيم الى مصر و انتهاء حكم سنوسرت الثانى 1883 ق.م الذى تميل الى ان بنى اسرائيل دخلوا فى عهده هى 117 عاما

و عن نفسى فاميل ان دخول بنى اسرائيل الى مصر تم فى نهاية الاسرة الثانية عشر

(و فى تأريخ اخر بدأت من 1937 الى 1759 اى ان 178 عاما هى فترة حكم هذه الاسرة بالكامل
http://www.touregypt.net/ehistory.htm)

قبل عصور الفوضى فمن الواضح من سورة يوسف اثناء قدوم بنى اسرائيل الى مصر ان مصر لم تدخل فى عصور الفوضى بعد و الاجراءات صارمة على ابواب مصر فاعتقد انه بدأت عصور الفوضى اثناء وجود بنى اسرائيل فى مصر
و اعنى بعصور الفوضى الاسرة الثالثة عشر و الرابعة عشر و تعدد الملوك يدل على انقسام البلد الى اقاليم كل اقليم له ملكه و عن نفسى اعتقد ان سيدنا يعقوب قد من الله عليه و على مصر و حكم احد هذه الاقاليم ثم بعد ذلك تولى الهكسوس الحكم

و للاسف ليس معنا مصدر موثوق منه يوضح لنا الفترة بين قدوم خليل الله ابراهيم الى مصر و دخول بنى اسرائيل الا بعد المؤشرات فى القرأن الكريم و التى لا تشير مباشرة الى عدد السنين و منها

وَإِنَّ مِنْ شِيعَتِهِ لَإِبْرَاهِيمَ (83) إِذْ جَاءَ رَبَّهُ بِقَلْبٍ سَلِيمٍ (84) إِذْ قَالَ لِأَبِيهِ وَقَوْمِهِ مَاذَا تَعْبُدُونَ (85) أَئِفْكًا آَلِهَةً دُونَ اللَّهِ تُرِيدُونَ (86) فَمَا ظَنُّكُمْ بِرَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ (87) فَنَظَرَ نَظْرَةً فِي النُّجُومِ (88) فَقَالَ إِنِّي سَقِيمٌ (89) فَتَوَلَّوْا عَنْهُ مُدْبِرِينَ (90) فَرَاغَ إِلَى آَلِهَتِهِمْ فَقَالَ أَلَا تَأْكُلُونَ (91) مَا لَكُمْ لَا تَنْطِقُونَ (92) فَرَاغَ عَلَيْهِمْ ضَرْبًا بِالْيَمِينِ (93) فَأَقْبَلُوا إِلَيْهِ يَزِفُّونَ (94) قَالَ أَتَعْبُدُونَ مَا تَنْحِتُونَ (95) وَاللَّهُ خَلَقَكُمْ وَمَا تَعْمَلُونَ (96) قَالُوا ابْنُوا لَهُ بُنْيَانًا فَأَلْقُوهُ فِي الْجَحِيمِ (97) فَأَرَادُوا بِهِ كَيْدًا فَجَعَلْنَاهُمُ الْأَسْفَلِينَ (98) وَقَالَ إِنِّي ذَاهِبٌ إِلَى رَبِّي سَيَهْدِينِ (99) رَبِّ هَبْ لِي مِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ (100) فَبَشَّرْنَاهُ بِغُلَامٍ حَلِيمٍ (101) فَلَمَّا بَلَغَ مَعَهُ السَّعْيَ قَالَ يَا بُنَيَّ إِنِّي أَرَى فِي الْمَنَامِ أَنِّي أَذْبَحُكَ فَانْظُرْ مَاذَا تَرَى قَالَ يَا أَبَتِ افْعَلْ مَا تُؤْمَرُ سَتَجِدُنِي إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ مِنَ الصَّابِرِينَ (102) فَلَمَّا أَسْلَمَا وَتَلَّهُ لِلْجَبِينِ (103) وَنَادَيْنَاهُ أَنْ يَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ (104) قَدْ صَدَّقْتَ الرُّؤْيَا إِنَّا كَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُحْسِنِينَ (105) إِنَّ هَذَا لَهُوَ الْبَلَاءُ الْمُبِينُ (106) وَفَدَيْنَاهُ بِذِبْحٍ عَظِيمٍ (107) وَتَرَكْنَا عَلَيْهِ فِي الْآَخِرِينَ (108) سَلَامٌ عَلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ (109) كَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُحْسِنِينَ (110) إِنَّهُ مِنْ عِبَادِنَا الْمُؤْمِنِينَ (111) وَبَشَّرْنَاهُ بِإِسْحَاقَ نَبِيًّا مِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ (112) سورة الصافات

و اعتقد ان هذه الاية تدل على دخول سيدنا ابراهيم الى مصر و منها تزوج السيدة هاجر و انجب منها رسول الله اسماعيل (غلام حليم) ثم بلغ معه السعى (و لا ادرى كم تستغرق هذه الفترة) ثم بعد ذلك بشره الله بنبى الله اسحاق

وَامْرَأَتُهُ قَائِمَةٌ فَضَحِكَتْ فَبَشَّرْنَاهَا بِإِسْحَاقَ وَمِنْ وَرَاءِ إِسْحَاقَ يَعْقُوبَ (71) قَالَتْ يَا وَيْلَتَى أَأَلِدُ وَأَنَا عَجُوزٌ وَهَذَا بَعْلِي شَيْخًا إِنَّ هَذَا لَشَيْءٌ عَجِيبٌ (72) سورة هود

و هذه الاية تدل على ان سيدنا ابراهيم رزق باسحاق و هو شيخ و امراته تتعجب كيف ينجب بعلها (بمعنى زوجها و سيدها و هو سيدنا ابراهيم) و هو شيخ كبير فاعتقد ان هذا التعجب يدل على انه انجب رسول الله اسماعيل من زمن ليس بالقليل

ثم من وراء اسحاق رزقه الله بيعقوب ثم انجب يعقوب اثنى عشر ولدا ثم اتى الى مصر و هو شيخ كبير

قَالُوا يَا أَيُّهَا الْعَزِيزُ إِنَّ لَهُ أَبًا شَيْخًا كَبِيرًا فَخُذْ أَحَدَنَا مَكَانَهُ إِنَّا نَرَاكَ مِنَ الْمُحْسِنِينَ (78) سورة يوسف

فاعتقد انها فترة طويلة و لكن تحديدها ليس بالشئ السهل و ايضا على ماذا تدل كلمة شيخ كبير عند بنى اسرائيل فى هذا الوقت

و اعتذر عن عدم التوضيح فما اقصده باحداث البقرة فليس بالطبع عجل السامرى فطبعا احداث عجل السامرى حدثت فى مصر قبل ان يتلقى موسى التوراه عند جبل الطور

يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ قَدْ أَنْجَيْنَاكُمْ مِنْ عَدُوِّكُمْ وَوَاعَدْنَاكُمْ جَانِبَ الطُّورِ الْأَيْمَنَ وَنَزَّلْنَا عَلَيْكُمُ الْمَنَّ وَالسَّلْوَى (80) كُلُوا مِنْ طَيِّبَاتِ مَا رَزَقْنَاكُمْ وَلَا تَطْغَوْا فِيهِ فَيَحِلَّ عَلَيْكُمْ غَضَبِي وَمَنْ يَحْلِلْ عَلَيْهِ غَضَبِي فَقَدْ هَوَى (81) وَإِنِّي لَغَفَّارٌ لِمَنْ تَابَ وَآَمَنَ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحًا ثُمَّ اهْتَدَى (82) وَمَا أَعْجَلَكَ عَنْ قَوْمِكَ يَا مُوسَى (83) قَالَ هُمْ أُولَاءِ عَلَى أَثَرِي وَعَجِلْتُ إِلَيْكَ رَبِّ لِتَرْضَى (84) قَالَ فَإِنَّا قَدْ فَتَنَّا قَوْمَكَ مِنْ بَعْدِكَ وَأَضَلَّهُمُ السَّامِرِيُّ (85) سورة طه

و لكنى اقصد باحداث البقرة ما يلى

وَإِذْ قُلْتُمْ يَا مُوسَى لَنْ نَصْبِرَ عَلَى طَعَامٍ وَاحِدٍ فَادْعُ لَنَا رَبَّكَ يُخْرِجْ لَنَا مِمَّا تُنْبِتُ الْأَرْضُ مِنْ بَقْلِهَا وَقِثَّائِهَا وَفُومِهَا وَعَدَسِهَا وَبَصَلِهَا قَالَ أَتَسْتَبْدِلُونَ الَّذِي هُوَ أَدْنَى بِالَّذِي هُوَ خَيْرٌ اهْبِطُوا مِصْرًا فَإِنَّ لَكُمْ مَا سَأَلْتُمْ وَضُرِبَتْ عَلَيْهِمُ الذِّلَّةُ وَالْمَسْكَنَةُ وَبَاءُوا بِغَضَبٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا يَكْفُرُونَ بِآَيَاتِ اللَّهِ وَيَقْتُلُونَ النَّبِيِّينَ بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ ذَلِكَ بِمَا عَصَوْا وَكَانُوا يَعْتَدُونَ (61) إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا وَالَّذِينَ هَادُوا وَالنَّصَارَى وَالصَّابِئِينَ مَنْ آَمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآَخِرِ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحًا فَلَهُمْ أَجْرُهُمْ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ وَلَا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلَا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ (62) وَإِذْ أَخَذْنَا مِيثَاقَكُمْ وَرَفَعْنَا فَوْقَكُمُ الطُّورَ خُذُوا مَا آَتَيْنَاكُمْ بِقُوَّةٍ وَاذْكُرُوا مَا فِيهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ (63) ثُمَّ تَوَلَّيْتُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ فَلَوْلَا فَضْلُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ وَرَحْمَتُهُ لَكُنْتُمْ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ (64) وَلَقَدْ عَلِمْتُمُ الَّذِينَ اعْتَدَوْا مِنْكُمْ فِي السَّبْتِ فَقُلْنَا لَهُمْ كُونُوا قِرَدَةً خَاسِئِينَ (65) فَجَعَلْنَاهَا نَكَالًا لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهَا وَمَا خَلْفَهَا وَمَوْعِظَةً لِلْمُتَّقِينَ (66) وَإِذْ قَالَ مُوسَى لِقَوْمِهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَأْمُرُكُمْ أَنْ تَذْبَحُوا بَقَرَةً قَالُوا أَتَتَّخِذُنَا هُزُوًا قَالَ أَعُوذُ بِاللَّهِ أَنْ أَكُونَ مِنَ الْجَاهِلِينَ (67) سورة البقرة

و اعتقد ان قوله تعالى

 قَالَ إِنَّهُ يَقُولُ إِنَّهَا بَقَرَةٌ لَا ذَلُولٌ تُثِيرُ الْأَرْضَ وَلَا تَسْقِي الْحَرْثَ مُسَلَّمَةٌ لَا شِيَةَ فِيهَا قَالُوا الْآَنَ جِئْتَ بِالْحَقِّ فَذَبَحُوهَا وَمَا كَادُوا يَفْعَلُونَ (71) سورة البقرة

يدل على انهم اهل زراعة و استقرار و ليس اهل ترحال و هذا يدل على انهم قد تم لهم الانتقال الى هذه الدولة (مِصْرًا) بالفعل

اما عن ادعاء اخناتون للالوهية فقد اوردت رسالة صريحة من رسائل تل العمارنة و هذا الحاكم يقول لاخناتون يا الهى

و اخيرا نريد مزيدا من التوضيح عن هذه الفقرة




> مات سيدنا موسى عن عمر يناهز 120 عام و تم تقسيم فترة حياته إلى ثلاثة فترات :
> - 40 عام فى قصر الفرعون قبل بداية الرسالة .
> - 40 عام فى مدين ولو انى اشك فى هذه المدة حيث أنه وحسب ما جاء بالقران الكريم ظل من 8 إلى 10 سنوات وهى الفترة التى حددها له شعيب ليتزوج من أحدى بناته .
> (( قال إني أريد أن أنكحك إحدى ابنتي هاتين على أن تأجرني ثماني حجج فإن أتممت عشرا فمن عندك وما أريد أن أشق عليك ستجدني إن شاء الله من الصالحين )) القصص 27
> - 40 عام أخرى قضاها فى الدعوة لإخراج اليهود من مصر والباقي قضاهامعهم فى سيناء .
> بحسبة ارجو ان تكون صحيحة بقدر المستطاع لسقوط كثير من تواريخ فترات حكم الأسرة الثامنة عشر نجد ان الفرعون الذى تدور حوله القصة ينحصر بين تحتمس الرابع وامنحتب  الثالث سادس فراعنة الأسرة الثامنة عشر والذى كان يوجد فى عصره وزير يسمى رع موسى . أو أخناتون نفسه


فاعتقد ان علمنا متى ولد سيدنا موسى فقد تم حل القضية
و رجاء التفاعل من الجميع و تذكيرى باخطائى او اخطاء مصدرى و انا غالبا اعتمد على موسوعة ويكيبديا او موقع touregypt و هذه المواقع تتميز بالتفاعل و دائما تجدد و تذكر ما هو حديث
و تقبلوا تحياتى

----------


## AmonRâ

((( ملاحظة :اعلم يا اخي طارق شكري ان موقع  ويكيبدي موقع لا يمكن الاعتماد عليه 100% لانه موقع مفتوح للجميع و المحررون  ليسوا ناس محترفين او متخصصين بالضرورة  لهذا امكانية الخطأ واردت و انا ارشحه ليكون موقع يمكن الاعتماد عليه للمعرفة عموما اما اذا كان الغاية من الاضلاع البحث فلا يمكن الاعتماد عليه و لا يمكن ان يعتبر مرجعا اقول هذا و انا لا اقصد التنقيص من اهمية الموسوعة ويكيديا فانا اعتبره من المواقع المفضلة لدي.)))

عودة للموضوع :

جاء في كتاب المختصر في أخبار البشر تاريخ أبي الفداء لإسماعيل بن علي بن محمود بن محمد بن عمر بن شاهنشاه بن أيوب أبي الفداء :




> ذكر بني إبراهيم الذين على عمود النسب إلى موسى عليه السلام:
> 
> أما مولد إبراهيم فقد تقدم في ذكر نوح أن إبراهيم ولد لمضي ألف وإحدى وثمانين سنة من الطوفا ن.
> ولما صار لإبراهيم مائة سنة ولد له إسحاق ولما صار لإسحاق ستون سنة ولد له يعقوب ولما صار ليعقوب ست وثمانون سنة ولد له لاو ي .
> ولما صار للاوي ست وأربعون سنة ولد له قاهاث ولما صار لقاهاث ثلاث وستون سنة ولد له عمران ولما صار لعمران سبعون سنة ولد له موسى عليه السلام فيكون ولادة موسى لمضي أربع مائة وخمس وعشرين سنة من مولد إبراهيم وعاش موسى مائة وعشرين سنة.


فاذا سلمنا ان دخول سيدنا ابراهيم مصر فى عهد امنمحات الاول (2000 ق م ) فان مولد سيدنا موسى يكون في فترة تمتد من امينوفيس الاول (امنحتب الاول ) الى تحتمس الثالث و نتحدث هنا عن فترة 1500 ق م مع مراعاة الاخطا في تاريخ تسلسل الملوك و فترات حكمهم. و هذا ما يادي الى استحالة ان يكون فرعون موسى الملك اخناتون (1352 الى 1338 ق م ).






> وبعد مائة سنة مضت من عمر إبراهيم ولد له اسحق من سارا...
> 
> إسحق بن إبراهيم" ولد له يعقوب وعمره ستون سنة...
> 
> يعقوب بن اسحق" ولد له لاوي وعمره اثنتان وثمانون سنة...
> 
> "لاوي بن يعقوب" ولد له قاهاث وعمره سبع وأربعون سنة...
> 
> "قاهان بن لاوي" ولد له عمرم وعمره ستون سنة...
> ...


و بعملية حساب بسيطة نحصل على فارق زمني ب 434 سنة بين النبي ابراهيم و موسى عليهما السلام.

و هو عدد قريب من ال 425 سنة التي تحدثنا عنها سابقا و تبقى بعيدة عن زمن اخناتون 


و جاء في كتاب المنتظم لابن الجوزي :




> باب ذكر موسى عليه السلام
> كان بين موسى وإبراهيم ألف سنة، وبين إبراهيم ونوح ألف سنة، وبين نوح وآدم ألف سنة.
> أخبرنا محمد بن عبد الباقي البزاز، أخبرنا أبو محمد الجوهري، أخبرنا أبوِ عمر بن حيوية، أخبرنا أحمد بن معروف، أخبرنا الحارث بن
> أبي أسامة، حدثنا محمد بن سعد، أخبرنا قبيصة بن عقبة، أخبرنا سفيان بن سعد، عن أبيه، عن عكرمة، قال: كان بين آدم ونوح
> عشرة قرون كلهم على الإسلام.
> 
> قال ابن سعد: وأخبرنا محمد بن عمر، عن غير واحد من أهل العلم، قالوا: كان بين آدم ونوح عشرة قرون، القرن مائة سنة، وبين
> نوح وإبراهيم عشرة قرون، والقرن مائة سنة، وبين إبراهيم وموسى عشرة قرون، والقرن مائة سنة.



 و اذا سلمنا ان بهذا فاننا نصل الى عصر الاسرة الواحدة و العشرين  1000 ق م  و بالطبع بعيدا جدا عن إخناتون.
و هو احتمال في راي يبقى ضعيفا ...

لي عودة باذن الله

----------


## طارق شكرى

اخى العزيز ماهر
الا تلاحظ ان الارقام التى ذكرتها غير مؤكدة حتى تستطيع ان تحسم بها الموضوع !!
فهناك فارق زمنى كبير بين 425 سنة و الف سنة اليس كذلك ؟
فى حين ان فترة عشر سنوات تكفى لتغير حساباتنا و ننتقل بها من ملك الى ملك اخر
و بالمناسبة هذه التقديرات كلها اسرائيليات و لنا ان نتساءل ان كان علم بنى اسرائيل بتاريخهم فى مصر دقيق لهذه الغاية فذكروا لنا كل من لاوى و قاهاث و عمران و ذكروا لنا اعمارهم و اعتقد ان سالتهم فى اى شارع كانوا يسكنون فى مصر لاجابوك و ذكروا لنا من قبل انساب مصرايم و هو ليس من بنى اسرائيل و وصفوا لنا شكله و لونه و سعة القفص الصدرى و كل شئ عنه فلماذا لا يعطونا اسم فرعون و يخلصونا

و الامر الثانى فى ترتيب قائمة ملوك مصر الا تلاحظ ان هناك من الاختلاف و التباين الشديد مما يجعلنا لا نعتمد كثيرا على هذه التواريخ و لا نستطيع بها حسم الموضوع هكذا ببساطة
فمثلا الملك امنمحات الاول لم يحسم انه تولى الحكم فى عام 2000 ق.م و لكن فى قائمة عام 2040 و فى قائمة ثانية عام 2000 و قائمة ثالثة عام 1991 و قائمة رابعة 1937

و ايضا هناك بعض الاختلاط بين الملوك لتعدد اسماء الملك الواحد فالملك فى البروتوكول المصرى بدء من عهد الدولة الوسطى له على الاقل اسمان ملكيان فياخذ اسما و هو ما زال وليا للعهد و هو اسم خاص ياخذه عند ولادته و يميزه العلماء بان يسبقه غالبا لقب ابن رع بالاضافة الى الاسم الملكى الذى ياخذه عند التتويج مثل شخصية سمنكارع التى ذكرتها لنا سابقا فاسمه و هو ولى للعهد نفرو نفرو اتون و اسمه الملكى عنخ خبرو رع مما جعل بعض الباحثين سابقا يعتقد انهم ملكان و ليس ملكا واحدا مما قد يزيد من عدد الملوك الوهميين

بينما فى ترتيب الملوك فى قائمة الملوك فى معبد سيتى فى ابيدوس فلم تذكر هذه القائمة من قريب او بعيد كل من اخناتون و لا سمنكارع و لا توت عنخ امون و لا حتى اى

فتواريخ الملوك فى مصر القديمة متباينة تباينا شديدا فكيف يمكن لك ان تعتمد عليها فاعتقد انها لا تصلح لاثبات شئ

اما عن موسوعة ويكيبديا فاعتقد انها من اوثق الموسوعات الموجودة حاليا و مبذول فيها جهد كبير للغاية و اعنى بذلك ويكيبديا الانجليزية و ليست الفرنسية او العربية و المحرر قد لا يكون محترفا او متخصصا و لكن يمكنك مراجعة قائمة المراجع فى اسفل الصفحة و ستجد انها مراجع متخصصة و حديثة و تتبع الروابط ذات الصلة يفتح لك مجالا واسعا للبحث

و هى ايضا مصدر رائع لتوثيق الموضوع فيكفينى ادراج رابط فى مقالى حتى يتمكن القارئ من مراجعة المعلومة بنفسه و لا ادخل فى مهاترات مع احد

و تتميز الموسوعات عامة بانها تنشر حقائق مجردة و تترك لك الاستنتاج و البحث فلذلك فانا احب الاستعانة بها و لكنها بالطبع لا تكفى فلابد من قراءة مختلف الاخبار و الحقائق و المقارنة و معرفة الغث من الثمين و ليس الاكتفاء بمصدر واحد

----------


## AmonRâ

اخي طارق 

كنت في مداخلتي قد استبعدت فرضية الف سنة فالفارق الزمني بين 400 و الف سنة كبير لذلك كتبت : ((هو احتمال في راي يبقى ضعيفا ...))
و انا متفق معك في ان تسلسل ملوك مصر و فترات حكمهم يبقى محل نقاش و مثيرا للجدل خاصة اذا تعلق الامر بتحديد ازمنة و تواريخ كموضوعنا هذا ولكن هناك كما قلت انت قائمتان او للنقُل ثلاثة فحتى عدد الملوك غير متفق علية و غير محسوم في بعض الاسر و ان كنت بمداخلتي السابقة كانت غايتي مناقشة النظرية فكلنا يعرف ان كل من النظريات لها نقاط قوة و نقاط ضعف و انا لا ابحث عن الجزم بقدر ما ابحث عن تلك النقاط (اي نقاط القوة و الضعف).
و مهما يكن من امر فانا من المومنين بالدليل المادي العلمي التاريخي وضد التخمينات و تعدد الفرضيات.
اما عن موسوعة ويكيديا فانا احترم رايك خاصة واني قلما دخلت عن النسخة الانجليزية في وجود المعلومة في النسخة الفرنسية.
وقبل ان نعود للموضوع اذكر اني نشرت في موضوع اخناتون ما له و ما عليه مقالة تتحدث عن كتاب كاتبه عن ان الملك اخناتون هو النبي ابراهيم عليه السلام و تلاحظ ايضا هنا اذا تركنا المجال لخيالنا و لم نضع حدود لتخميناتنا ان الامر قد يصل بنا الى ان كل ملوك مصر ابتدا من  نعرمر الى كلييوبترا كلهم فراعنة سيدنا موسى.

لي عودةاكمل فيها  نقاط ضعف النظرية باذن الله

----------


## سيد جعيتم

مازلنا مع رؤية الأستاذ / طارق شكرى كما أحيى الأستاذ / ماهر على مشاركاته وأتفق معه فى كثير مما أورده واعترف له أنه باحث مدقق.
هنا يجب أذكر أن أرجح الأقوال قالت بأن فرعون سيدنا موسى هى :-
1-	الملك رمسيس أو ابنه مرنبتاح كما جاء بالتوراة وأيد ذلك الأثرى سليم حسن وكثير من الذين شاركونا فى الموضوع  ولو أن القرآن الكريم قال بوجود فرعون واحد وتوراة تفيد بوجود فرعون للتربية وفرعون للخروج.
2-	حدوث القصة كاملة خارج مصر فى الجزيرة العربية وهى رؤية الأستاذ / معتز فطين وقد وجدت أن هذه النظرية لها كثير من المؤيدين من خلال كتب فى هذا الشأن .
3-	رؤيتى بأن الأحداث حدثت فى السودان من قبل فرعون أو حاكم مصرى متمرد على حكام مصر وحددت السودان لأن المصريين كانوا يعتبرون السودان جزء من مصر بعكس باقى المناطق الأخرى الخاضعة للحكم المصرىوقد بدأت الأسرة الثانية عشرة تضعف من عصر امنحتب الثالث واخذت الآمارات القوية التابعة لحكم مصر تغير على الضعيفة ويستقل حكامها لذا ورد بخاطرى أن حاكم كوش بالسودان القديم قد استقل أما فى عصر امنحتب الثالث أو عصر اخناتون وحدثت عنده القصة وهى رؤية قد تكون خاطئة .
4-	رؤية الأستاذ / طارق شكرى بأن اخناتون هو فرعون موسى .
5-	وهنا رؤية للأستاذ / غريب الدار بخصوص غرق فرعون وجنوده وهى وجيهة جداً وقد بحثت عن مدن غرقت وقد وجدتها بجوار بحيرة المنزلة وأوردت ذلك فى مداخلة سابقة وقد رجح الكثيرين أن تكون بحيرة المنزلة هى التى غرق فيها الفرعون .
اليوم نبهنى ابنى احمد وهو عضو مؤسس بالمنتدى تحت أسم الصاعق بأنه قد يكون فرعون قد نجا ببدنه ولكنه لم يمت ليكون آية كما ورد بالقرآن الكريم وبحثنا فوجدنا سليم حسن فى الجزء السابع من موسوعة مصر القديمة يرجح هذا القول.
اعود لأخناتون وهنا رجحت أن يكون أخناتون قد عاصر موسى أما فى التربية داخل القصر أو سبقه موسى بقليل ولكن مبادئه كانت موجوده بدليل أن فراعنة الأسرة الثانية عشرة حاولوا العودة لعبادة الإله رع لأنه اقرب للعدل من آمون ومبادىء رع تقترب مما دعا اليه موسى واعتقد انها بقايا لدعوة سيدنا أدريس الذى عبدوه تحت اسم أوزير أو أوزوريس .
كان اخناتون منصرف عن آمور الحكم وصب أهتمامه على دعوته لمذهبه الجديد حيث ورث هذه الدعوة من ابائه وقد يكون سبب تمرده على عبادة آمون هو القضاء على كهنة آمون وسلطاتهم التى فاقت سلطة الفرعون نفسه  . وقد ساعده على ذلك على ما اعتقد أن حب الإله  رع ( إله الوجود ) المنحدر من دعوة أدريس التى حرفت والتى تدعوا للعدل والصدق قد كانت متأصلة لدى المصريين علاوة على أن  دعوة موسى لقومه من العبرانيين ( ارسل سيدنا موسى لبنى إسرائيل فقط ) كانت حاضرة فى الأذهان ومن الجائز أن اخناتون مزج بين عبادة رع وعبادة إله موسى فكانت رؤيته الجديدة المتمثلة فى آتون حتى أنه غير اسمه من أمنحتب إلى اخناتون ومعناه سرور آتون .
لا ننسى أن اخناتون لم يقم أى تماثيل لآتون بل وحم ذلك على عكس ما كان يفعله المصريين بأقامة تماثيل للألهه .
إنصراف اخناتون أدى لقيام ثورات واستقلال حكام بولايتهم عن الحكم المركزى فى مصر والذى كان مركزه فى مدينة اختانون أ أخت آتون  بتل الفراعنة .
على الرغم من أن اخناتون كان يدعوا إلى ديانة جديدة وإلى التوحيد فقد كان شاذ فى اشياء كثيرة ويمكن العودة لموضوعى فى نفس القاعة أخناتون ما له وما عليه  فى الرابط التالى.
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread71439.html
إذاً متفق مع الأستاذ طارق شكرى فى افترة الزمنية التى قد يكون موسى قد تواجد فيها وأن كنت أرى أن والد اخناتون قد يكون هو الفرعون المقصود لا اخناتون وأن كانت مسألة عدم العثور على جثة اخناتون أو أى أثار للتحنيط بالتابوت الخاص به والذى وجد فارغاً تثير التساؤلات .
جنوح البعض لأن اخناتون هو ذى القرنيين كما جاء بكتاب فك أسرار ذى القرنين وياجوج وماجوج – اصلهم – زمانهم – أوطانهم ) للمؤلف السعودى حمدى بن حمزة أبو زيد والذى اهداه امير الرياض للرئيس مبارك والذى قال فيه أن اخناتون وعائلته مدفونين فى الصين أوما جاء بكتاب اخناتون ابو النبياء للباحث / سعد عبد المطلب العدل والذى شطح فيه بأن أمنحتب الثالث والد اخناتون هو الملك الطاغية النمروز وان ابنه تمرد عليه وهو اخناتون نفسه الذى هو ايضاً سيدنا إبراهيم أو كما قال الكاتب سيد القمنى بأن اخناتون هو سيدنا موسى نفسه أو أن موسى نسخة معدلة من اخناتون  .
هناك رأى قرأته ولا أذكر صاحبه يقول أن اخناتون هرب بأهله من كهنة آمون والجيش المتحالف معها للجزيرة العربية وأستدل على ذلك بوجود اثار مصرية بالجزيرة العربية .
وهنا تجدر الإشارة لما أورده اخونا احمد المليجى سابقاً وأشار فيها إلى رأى الكاتب البريطانى أندرى كوليزز فى كتابه ( توت عنخ آمون مؤامرة الخروج ) والذى قال أن اللورد كارتر مكتشف مقبرة توت عنخ آمون آخفى بردية تحمل اصول الجنس الإسرائيلى مما ينسف المعتقدات التقليدية عن اصل الديانة اليهودية والحق الإسرائيلى فى فلسطين وأنه هدد بفضح اليهود وأعلان البردية وقد يكون مات مقتول بالقاهرة بتركه بدون علاج بعد تعرضه للدغ حشرة سامة .
لا ننسى أن الكثير من العلماء اليهود والمسيحيين اكتشفوا كثير من الأخطاء فى التوراة لذا فنحن لا نعول على روايتها لفرعون موسى كثيراً ولنتذكر أن التوراة اعيد كتابها بعد سنين طويلة وهنا اعتقد أنه يوجد خطأ من الذى أعاد كتابة التوراة فى الأرض التى أمر فرعون بتخصيصها ليعقوب وأولاده فقد جاء بالتوراة ذكر أن فرعون أمر بسكنهم لمدينة رعمسيس ومعلوم أن مدينة رعمسيس قد بناها رعمسيس الثاني بعد ذلك بقرون واستعبد فيها اليهود .فأسكن يوسف أباه وأخوته وأعطاهم ملكاً فى أرض مصر فى أفضل ارض مصر فى أفضل الأرض فى أرض رعمسيس كما أمر فرعون . .( سفر التكوين الإصحاح السابع والأربعون 11 و12 . إلا لو كانت هناك مدينة فى هذا العصر اسمها رعمسيس .

أتسأل اين الأساتذة ابن طيبة والأستاذ /غريب الدار لمناقشة رؤية الأستاذ طارق شكرى كما أن ابن طيبة ما زال عنده الكثير بخصوص نظريته التى لم يعرضها كاملة حتى الأن وايضاً بخصوص نظريتى أن الأحداث جرت فى السودان وأنا فى أنتظارهم كما اتمنى رؤية مشاركة للأستاذ احمد المليجى واشكر الأستاذ / عمرو صالح على مشاركته الرائعة ..

----------


## ابن طيبة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
استاذنا الجليل سيد ابراهيم
الاخوة الاجلاء

عنوان الموضوع فاليوم ننجيك ببدنك لتكون لمن خلفك ايه (فرعون موسي قضية للمناقشة)

قبل ان اتطرق لمناقشة نظرية استاذي سيد ابراهيم و اخي طارق شكري و اخي غريب الدار احب ان اوضح التالي

ما المعني المقصود من الاية (فاليوم ننجيك ببدنك)

قال ابن عباس وغيره من السلف : إن بعض بني إسرائيل شكو في موت فرعون ، فأمر الله تعالى البحر أن يلقيه بجسده سويا بلا روح وعليه درعه المعروفة على نجوة من الأرض " وهو المكان المرتقع "
ومعنى قوله تعالى {{ لتكون لمن خلفك آية }} أي لتكون لبني إسرائيل دليلا على موتك وهلاكك .
وأن الله هو القادر الذي ناصية كل دابة بيده ، لا يقدر أحد على التخلص من عقوبته ، ولو كان ذا سلطة ومكانة بين الناس .
ولا يلزم من هذا أن تبقى جثة فرعون إلى هذا الزمان لأن الغرض من إظهار بدنه من البحر معرفة هلاكه وتحقق ذلك لمن شك فيه من بني إسرائيل وهذا الغرض قد انتهى .
وجسم فرعون كغيره من الأجسام يأتي عليه الفناء ولا يبقى منه إلا مايبقى من غيره وهو عجب الذنب الذي منه يركب خلق الإنسان يوم القيامة كما في الحديث .
فليس لجسم فرعون ميزة على غيره من الأجسام والله أعلم .

قال الشيخ العلامة محمد الصالح العثيمين رحمه الله:
...وكان بنو إسرائيل من شدة خوفهم من فرعون وقع في نفوسهم أن فرعون لم يغرق، فأظهر الله جسد فرعون على سطح الماء، قال: " فاليوم ننجيك ببدنك لتكون لمن خلفك آية ". يونس:92. حتى شاهدوه بأعينهم واطمأنوا أن الرجل قد هلك...
المصدر : شرح رياض الصالحين، باب المراقبة، 183/1. 

كما نذكر القول في تأويل قوله تعالى : { فَالْيَوْمَ نُنَجِّيكَ بِبَدَنِكَ لِتَكُونَ لِمَنْ خَلْفَكَ آيَةً وَإِنَّ كَثِيرًا مِنَ النَّاسِ عَنْ آيَاتِنَا لَغَافِلُونَ} (92)
قال أبو جعفر: يقول تعالى ذكره لفرعون: اليوم نجعلك على نَجْوةٍ من الأرض ببدنك، ينظر إليك هالكًا من كذّب بهلاكك و"النجوة"، الموضع المرتفع على ما حوله من الأرض، ومنه قوله أوس بن حجر:


فَمَنْ بِعَقْوَتِهِ كَمَنْ بِنْجْوَتِهِ *** وَالمُسْتَكِنُّ كَمَنْ يَمْشِي بِقِرْوَاحِ 

وبنحو الذي قلنا في ذلك قال أهل التأويل.

ذكرمن قال ذلك:


17868- حدثنا محمد بن عبد الأعلى قال ، حدثنا المعتمر بن سليمان، عن أبيه، عن أبي السليل، عن قيس بن عباد وغيره قال: قالت بنو إسرائيل لموسى: إنه لم يمت فرعون! قال: فأخرجه الله إليهم ينظرون إليه مثل الثور الأحمر.


17869- حدثني يعقوب بن إبراهيم قال ، حدثنا ابن علية، عن سعيد الجريري، عن أبي السليل، عن قيس بن عباد قال = وكان من أكثر الناس = أو : أحدث الناس = عن بنى إسرائيل؛ قال: فحدّثنا أن أول جنود فرعون لما انتهى إلى البحر ، هابت الخيلُ اللِّهْبَ .

قال: ومثل لحصان منها فرس وَديق،  فوجد ريحها = أحسبه أنا قال: = فانسلَّ فاتَّبعته . قال: فلما تتامّ آخر جنود فرعون في البحر ، وخرج آخرُ بني إسرائيل ، أُمر البحر فانطَبق عليهم، فقالت بنو إسرائيل: ما مات فرعون، وما كان ليموت أبدًا! فسمع الله تكذيبهم نبيَّه، قال:


{ آَلْآَنَ وَقَدْ عَصَيْتَ قَبْلُ وَكُنْتَ مِنَ الْمُفْسِدِينَ}(){ فَالْيَوْمَ نُنَجِّيكَ بِبَدَنِكَ لِتَكُونَ لِمَنْ خَلْفَكَ آَيَةً وَإِنَّ كَثِيرًا مِنَ النَّاسِ عَنْ آَيَاتِنَا لَغَافِلُونَ}() 


فرمى به على الساحل كأنه ثور أحمرُ، يتراءآه بنو إسرائيل.


17870- حدثنا ابن حميد قال ، حدثنا يحيى بن واضح قال ، حدثنا موسى بن عبيدة، عن محمد بن كعب، عن عبد الله بن شدادفاليوم ننجيك ببدنك) ، قال: "بدنه" ، جسده ، رمى به البحرُ.


17871- حدثني المثنى قال ، حدثنا أبو حذيفة قال ، حدثنا شبل، عن ابن أبي نجيح، عن مجاهد، عن مجاهد،فاليوم ننجيك ببدنك) ، قال: بجسدك.


17872- حدثني المثنى قال ، حدثنا إسحاق قال ، حدثنا عبد الله، عن ورقاء، عن ابن أبي نجيح، عن مجاهد، مثله.


17873- حدثنا القاسم قال ، حدثنا الحسين قال ، حدثنا حجاج، عن ابن جريج، عن مجاهد، مثله.


17874- حدثنا تميم بن المنتصر قال ، حدثنا يزيد قال ، حدثنا الأصبغ بن زيد، عن القاسم بن أبي أيوب قال ، حدثني سعيد بن جبير، عن ابن عباس قال: لما جاوز موسى البحرَ بجميع من معه، التقى البحرُ عليهم = يعني على فرعون وقومه = فأغرقهم، فقال أصحاب موسى: إنا نخاف أن لا يكون فرعون غرق، ولا نؤمن بهلاكه! فدعا ربّه فأخرجه فنبذه البحر ، حتى استيقنوا بهلاكه.


17875- حدثنا بشر قال ، حدثنا يزيد قال ، حدثنا سعيد، عن قتادةفاليوم ننجيك ببدنك لتكون لمن خلفك آية) ، يقول: أنكر ذلك طوائف من بني إسرائيل، فقذفه الله على ساحل البحر ينظرون إليه.


17876- حدثنا محمد بن عبد الأعلى قال ، حدثنا محمد بن ثور، عن معمر، عن قتادةلتكون لمن خلفك آية) ، قال: لما أغرق الله فرعون لم تصدِّق طائفة من الناس بذلك، فأخرجه الله آيةً وعظةً.


17877- حدثنا الحسن بن يحيى قال: أخبرنا عبد الرزاق قال: أخبرناابن التيمي، عن أبيه، عن أبي السليل ، عن قيس بن عباد ، أو غيره، بنحو حديث ابن عبد الأعلى، عن معمر.


17878- حدثنا ابن وكيع قال ، حدثنا عبد الله بن رجاء، عن ابن جريج، عن عبد الله بن كثير، عن مجاهدفاليوم ننجيك ببدنك) ، قال: بجسدك.


17879- قال، حدثنا محمد بن بكر، عن ابن جريج قال، بلغني عن مجاهدفاليوم ننجيك ببدنك) ، قال: بجسدك.


17880- حدثنا القاسم قال ، حدثنا الحسين قال ، حدثني حجاج، عن ابن جريج قال: كذّب بعض بني إسرائيل بموت فرعون، فرمى به على ساحل البحر ليراه بنو إسرائيل، قال أحمر: كأنه ثور . 

وقال آخرون: تنجو بجسدك من البحر ، فنخرجه منه. 

ذكر من قال ذلك:


17881- حدثني محمد بن سعد قال ، حدثني أبي قال ، حدثني عمي قال ، حدثني أبي، عن أبيه، عن ابن عباس قولهفاليوم ننجيك ببدنك لتكون لمن خلفك آية) ، يقول: أنجى الله فرعون لبني إسرائيل من البحر، فنظروا إليه بعد ما غرق.


فإن قال قائل: وما وجه قولهببدنك)؟ وهل يجوز أن ينجيه بغير بدنه، فيحتاج الكلام إلى أن يقال فيه(ببدنك)؟
قيل: كان جائزًا أن ينجيه بهيئته حيًّا كما دخل البحر. فلما كان جائزًا ذلك قيل :/(فاليوم ننجيك ببدنك) ، ليعلم أنه ينجيه بالبدن بغير روح، ولكن ميّتًا.

اذا و قبل الخوض في مناقشة ما تم طرحة من نظريات وددت ان اوضح حقيقة اتفق عليها علماء التفسير و هي ان نجاة فرعون ببدنه تعني ان الله امر البحر ان يلفظ بدن فرعون حتي يتاكد بنو اسرائيل ان قد هلك لا محالة و ان هذا المتأله لم يكن الا بشرا يجري ما يجري علي البشر من اوامر الاهية

تحياتي و تقديري للجميع و لي عودة لمناقشة نظرية استاذنا سيد ابراهيم
ثم مناقشة اخي الفاضل طارق شكري*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*قوله تعالى‏{‏لتكون لمن خلفك آية‏}‏ أي لبني إسرائيل ولمن بقي من قوم فرعون ممن لم يدركه الغرق ولم ينته إليه هذا الخبر‏.‏ ‏}‏وإن كثيرا من الناس عن آياتنا لغافلون‏}‏ أي معرضون عن تأمل آياتنا والتفكر فيها‏.‏ وقرئ ‏}‏لمن خلفك‏}‏ ‏(‏بفتح اللام‏)‏؛ أي لمن بقي بعدك يخلفك في أرضك‏.‏ وقرأ علي بن أبي طالب ‏}‏لمن خلقك‏}‏ بالقاف؛ أي تكون آية لخالقك‏.‏*

----------


## AmonRâ

السلام عليكم

 تعقيب على نظرية اخناتون فرعون موسى ما جاء بمداخلت الاستاذ طارق و استاذنا الجليل سيد ابراهيم:

يقول استاذي سيد ابراهيم : ((وهنا رجحت أن يكون أخناتون قد عاصر موسى أما فى التربية داخل القصر أو سبقه موسى بقليل ))  و نفهم ان من انتشله من اليم  هنا الملك امنحوتب الثالث والد اخناتون : ان الملك امنحوتب الثالث رزق بولد اكبر من اخناتون و قد تولى منصب كبير كهنة بتاح بمنفيس . و هذا يضعف فرضية انه لم يكن له ابناء ذكور 

نعرف خمسة زوجات للمك امنحوتب الثالث منها iثنان من بتاته و منهن لا نعرف اي اسم يقرب لاسم زوجة فرعون اسيا.

اسم وزير الملك معروف و هو امنحوتب ابن حابو و كان وزيرا  و المسؤول عن المشاريع الملكية .  و في عصر البطالمة اعتبر امنحوتب ابن حاب  الاه الشفاء و  هو بعيدا عن اسم هامان.

كما لا يجب ان يغيب عنا قصة  النذر او الايات السبع التي لم يرد ذكرها في عصر الاسرة 18 التي يشهد لها بالثراء فيكفي ان تشاهد كنوز مقبرة توت عنخ امون حتى تفهم ذلك 

معروف ايضا عنه ة انه غير متشدد دينيا بل متفتحا حيث ثبت انه وثق بين الالهة المصرية و الالهة الاسوية حيث بعث له ملك ميتاني عشتار  هو من بدأ بادخال الاله آتون قبل ابنه

----------


## AmonRâ

نسيت حاجة انه من المحتمل ان يتم التعرف على مومياء اخناتون لكن من نسبقش الاحداث لكن لو كان صحيح فرضية انه يمكن ان يكون خرج من مصر و استقر بشبه الجزيرة العربية او حتى الصين تسقط و اليكم الخبر : 
http://www.toutankharton.com/montada...pic.php?id=124

انا في انتظار مداخلاتكم قبل ان نمر الى نظرية اخرى تختارونها او نواصل في نظرية الاستاذ طارق

----------


## طارق شكرى

> كما لا يجب ان يغيب عنا قصة  النذر او الايات السبع التي لم يرد ذكرها في عصر الاسرة 18 التي يشهد لها بالثراء فيكفي ان تشاهد كنوز مقبرة توت عنخ امون حتى تفهم ذلك


وَلَقَدْ أَخَذْنَا آَلَ فِرْعَوْنَ بِالسِّنِينَ وَنَقْصٍ مِنَ الثَّمَرَاتِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَذَّكَّرُونَ (130) فَإِذَا جَاءَتْهُمُ الْحَسَنَةُ قَالُوا لَنَا هَذِهِ وَإِنْ تُصِبْهُمْ سَيِّئَةٌ يَطَّيَّرُوا بِمُوسَى وَمَنْ مَعَهُ أَلَا إِنَّمَا طَائِرُهُمْ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَهُمْ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ (131) وَقَالُوا مَهْمَا تَأْتِنَا بِهِ مِنْ آَيَةٍ لِتَسْحَرَنَا بِهَا فَمَا نَحْنُ لَكَ بِمُؤْمِنِينَ (132) فَأَرْسَلْنَا عَلَيْهِمُ الطُّوفَانَ وَالْجَرَادَ وَالْقُمَّلَ وَالضَّفَادِعَ وَالدَّمَ آَيَاتٍ مُفَصَّلَاتٍ فَاسْتَكْبَرُوا وَكَانُوا قَوْمًا مُجْرِمِينَ (133) وَلَمَّا وَقَعَ عَلَيْهِمُ الرِّجْزُ قَالُوا يَا مُوسَى ادْعُ لَنَا رَبَّكَ بِمَا عَهِدَ عِنْدَكَ لَئِنْ كَشَفْتَ عَنَّا الرِّجْزَ لَنُؤْمِنَنَّ لَكَ وَلَنُرْسِلَنَّ مَعَكَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ (134) فَلَمَّا كَشَفْنَا عَنْهُمُ الرِّجْزَ إِلَى أَجَلٍ هُمْ بَالِغُوهُ إِذَا هُمْ يَنْكُثُونَ (135) سورة الأعراف

هذه هى السبع ايات المقصودة :
1 – الاخذ بالسنين
2 – نقص من الثمرات
3 – الطوفان
4 – الجراد
5 – القمل
6 – الضفادع
7 - الدم 

بالاضافة الى اية اليد و العصا فيكون الاجمالى تسع ايات

وَأَلْقِ عَصَاكَ فَلَمَّا رَآَهَا تَهْتَزُّ كَأَنَّهَا جَانٌّ وَلَّى مُدْبِرًا وَلَمْ يُعَقِّبْ يَا مُوسَى لَا تَخَفْ إِنِّي لَا يَخَافُ لَدَيَّ الْمُرْسَلُونَ (10) إِلَّا مَنْ ظَلَمَ ثُمَّ بَدَّلَ حُسْنًا بَعْدَ سُوءٍ فَإِنِّي غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ (11) وَأَدْخِلْ يَدَكَ فِي جَيْبِكَ تَخْرُجْ بَيْضَاءَ مِنْ غَيْرِ سُوءٍ فِي تِسْعِ آَيَاتٍ إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ وَقَوْمِهِ إِنَّهُمْ كَانُوا قَوْمًا فَاسِقِينَ (12) سورة النمل

فلم يكن فيها نقص فى الاموال كما قال للمسلمين فى سورة البقرة

وَلَنَبْلُوَنَّكُمْ بِشَيْءٍ مِنَ الْخَوْفِ وَالْجُوعِ وَنَقْصٍ مِنَ الْأَمْوَالِ وَالْأَنْفُسِ وَالثَّمَرَاتِ وَبَشِّرِ الصَّابِرِينَ (155)
و تقريبا لم يذكر التاريخ المصرى هذه الايات جميعا و خاصة الايات السبعة الاولى التى اشار اليها اخى العزيز ماهر و هى تعتبر كوارث مرت بال فرعون و قد اختلف العلماء فى معنى (أَخَذْنَا آَلَ فِرْعَوْنَ بِالسِّنِينَ) و الاغلب (و المتفق عليه) قالوا دوام القحط و لكن بالنظر الى فترة اخناتون الا يمكن ان تفسر بانها العزلة (او مقاطعة الناس لهم) و هذا بالطبع رأى متواضع جدا و اعرضه على المتخصصين و المفسرين خاصة و ان القحط و نقص الثمرات هما نفس الشئ و لا يمكن ان تكون ايتان منفصلتان كما يتضح من ذكرهما منفصلتين فى القرأن الكريم

و لماذا لم يذكرهم التاريخ فاعتقد لمحاولة المصريين اسقاط هذه الفترة بالكامل من تاريخهم و الدليل على ذلك تحطيم اثار اخناتون و حرقها و اسقاطهم من قائمة ملوك مصر ففى معبد سيتى الاول فى ابيدوس اسقط هذه الفترة كاملة من التاريخ المصرى (بالاضافة الى حتشبثوت) رغم ان سيتى الاول هو ثانى ملوك الاسرة التاسعة عشر و لا يبتعد تاريخيا كثيرا عن اخر الاسرة الثامنة عشر مما لا يجوز معه السهو او عدم العلم
و سادرج صورة مرفقة بقائمة ملوك الاسرة الثامنة عشر الذين تم ذكرهم بقائمة ابيدوس

----------


## سيد جعيتم

على فكرة انا معكم استمتع بكل ما تشاركون به . بارك الله فيكم

----------


## AmonRâ

اخي العزيز طارق انا متفق معك في فكرة ان (أَخَذْنَا آَلَ فِرْعَوْنَ بِالسِّنِينَ) يمكن ان يكون العزلة التي عاشها اخناتون  و ان كنت لا اريد في الدخول في هذا المجال كما قلت انت نتركه لاهل الاختصاص من علماء الدين.

ملاحظة صغيرة لا تهم الموضوع لكن لست ضد الخروج القصير و العودة بسرعة للموضوع : لمذا تم اسقاط اسم توت عنخ امون التي سبقت فترة حكمه فترة حكم الملك حور محب ؟
عودة للموضوع و اقصد اخناتون فرعون موسى : من المعروف ان فرعون موسى طلب بتعبئة الجيش من مدن مجاورة للحاق بسيدنا موسى و اتباعه في نظرك ما هي هذه المدن خاصة و ان اخناتون عزل نفسه في مدينته الجديدة ؟

مقطع من كتاب : مصر في العصور القديمة  تاليف ابراهيم سيف الدين و زكي علي و احمد هاشم   ==> اصل ديانة اخناتون 




> و ليست هذه الديانة الجديدة و تسمى ديانة  اتون  من ابتكار امنحتب الرابع فقد ظهرت في عهد الملك تحتمس الرابع الذ تزوج من ابنة ملك ميتاني اي في الفترة التي  عظم فيها النفوذ الاسيوي فيمصر و ظهرة الحاجة الماسة الى وجود دين عام يفهمه المصريين و الاجانب على السواء و نمت ديانة اتون في عهد امنحتب الثالث فابدى ولعا خاصا بها حتى اطلق اسم ((مجد اتون )) على القارب الذي كان يتنز فيه في البحيرة التي حفرها على مقربة من قصره في طيبة


يعني هذا يدفعنا للاستنتاج ان ديانة اتون ولدت في ظروف خاصة و ان اخناتون تربى على هذه الديانة و التطور يكون طبيعي في هذه الحالة ( بداية ==> القمة ==> الاندثار) صحيح انه كان تطور سريع في وصوله للقمة و انهياره لكن يبقى طبيعي كما لا يجب ان ننسى ان هناك نظرية اخرى و هي دافع اقتصادي وهو ان اخناتون تصادم مع كهنة امون و اختلف معهم في كيفية تقسيم كنوز و غنائم اجداد من التحتمسيين الذين غنموا و كسبوا الكثير الى درجة ان معابد الكرنك في ذلك التاريخ اصبح يوصف با لدولة داخل الدولة و هو في راي دافع مقنع و نظرية اكثر من محتملة

----------


## طارق شكرى

اخى العزيز ماهر
اهنئك على تحليلك المنطقى لعناصر الموضوع
اتفق معك طبعا ان عبادة اتون ظهرت قبل اخناتون و قد يكون ما فعله اخناتون هو تطور طبيعى لهذه الديانة الجديدة و ليس بالشئ الغريب و هذا رأى احترمه و لكنى اختلف معه

فاعتقد ان هذا التطور لم يكن ابدا تطورا طبيعيا فاخذ منحى جديدا تماما على الديانة المصرية الراسخة من الاف السنين فدعى الى التوحيد و انكر الالهة الاخرى او الشركاء السابقين له فكان انقلاب على الديانة القديمة و ليس تطورا طبيعيا

فقد يكون اخناتون مقتنع بالفعل بديانته (و لا اعتقد ذلك) او قد يكون هذا لتحييد الكهنة خاصة كهنة امون الاقوياء و لكن من الممكن ايضا ان تكون لمواجهة دعوة اخرى قوية و هى التوحيد بالله لنبى قوى من انبياء الله

و المصريين رغم شركهم فكان عندهم علم بالله بل كان عندهم علوم و حكمة دينية بل يمكن لنا ان نتعلم منها و ساضرب مثلا لهذه الحكمة التى اعتقد انها راقية للغاية

فيمكن ان نتساءل هل خلق الله الزمان قبل المكان ام المكان قبل الزمان
فان خلق الزمان قبل المكان فعلى من يجرى الزمان فى حين لم يكن هناك غير الله سبحانه و تعالى و هذا طبعا لا يجوز فالله لا يسرى عليه زمان ؟
و ان خلق المكان قبل الزمان فكيف يتطور المكان فالزمان هو التطور و قد قال الله سبحانه و تعالى انه خلق السماوات و الارض فى ستة ايام؟

المصريين القدماء اجابوا على هذا السؤال من وجهة نظرهم و يكمن فى الاوجدود (و هو البيضة البدائية اول ما  خلقه بتاح و هو ايضا كرسى بتاح و صورته بعض البرديات فى منف و هو يجلس عليه) و كان كيان ساكن لا يتحرك و لا يتطور و اول من خرج من هذا الاوجدود هو رع (و واضح انه يرمز الى الزمن و التطور و الذى يدل عليه هو حركة الشمس المنتظمة و الدقيقة) و بخروج رع اهتز الاوجدود ثم بدء توسع الكون من مادة الاوجدود التى كانت ساكنة قبل رع

و اعذرونى ان خرجت عن الموضوع و لكن ما اقصده ان اوضح ان المصريون القدماء كانوا يعرفون الله من عصر ما قبل الاسرات و كان عندهم من الحكمة ما يستطيعون به التمييز بين الغث و الثمين فلماذا لم يدعوا اخناتون الى توحيد الله ان كان صادقا او حتى ان كان يريد القضاء على نفوذ الكهنة ؟
فاعتقد ان دعوة التوحيد لا تستقيم الا لله فقط و لكنه لم يدعوا الى توحيد الله بل انكره و هو اله بنو اسرائيل الذى فضلهم على العالمين فى ذلك الوقت

اما عن قولك
(من المعروف ان فرعون موسى طلب بتعبئة الجيش من مدن مجاورة للحاق بسيدنا موسى و اتباعه في نظرك ما هي هذه المدن خاصة و ان اخناتون عزل نفسه في مدينته الجديدة ؟ )
فلم اقول ان فرعون عزل نفسه و لكن الناس هم من انكروه و عزلوه فاخناتون لم يكن منعزل تماما و لكن لم يكن له قبول من الناس و لا اعلم ماذا تقصد (بتعبئة الجيش) هل تقصد هذه الاية الكريمة :

فَأَرْسَلَ فِرْعَوْنُ فِي الْمَدَائِنِ حَاشِرِينَ (53) إِنَّ هَؤُلَاءِ لَشِرْذِمَةٌ قَلِيلُونَ (54) وَإِنَّهُمْ لَنَا لَغَائِظُونَ (55) وَإِنَّا لَجَمِيعٌ حَاذِرُونَ (56) فَأَخْرَجْنَاهُمْ مِنْ جَنَّاتٍ وَعُيُونٍ (57) وَكُنُوزٍ وَمَقَامٍ كَرِيمٍ (58) كَذَلِكَ وَأَوْرَثْنَاهَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ (59) فَأَتْبَعُوهُمْ مُشْرِقِينَ (60) سورة الشعراء
فاعتقد انها لا تدل على تعبئة الجيش من المدائن (فَأَتْبَعُوهُمْ مُشْرِقِينَ) فلا توجد فرصة للتعبئة من المدائن ما بين اسراء بنى اسرائيل ليلا و اتبعهم فرعون عند شروق الشمس و لكن اعتقد ان هؤلاء الحاشرين هم جهاز الدعاية عند فرعون لتبرير قتل موسى و من معه (و هذا ما كان يعتقد فرعون انه سيفعله) بعد ان حذرهم فرعون من مغادرة مصر (وَإِنَّا لَجَمِيعٌ حَاذِرُونَ)

فوجهة نظرى عن فرعون انه لم يكن انسانا فظا بل كان ناعما يتودد الى الناس و يجيد الدعاية لنفسه (قَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ مَا أُرِيكُمْ إِلَّا مَا أَرَى وَمَا أَهْدِيكُمْ إِلَّا سَبِيلَ الرَّشَادِ) و هذه سمة كل الطغاة حتى عصرنا هذا فيجيدون تجميل انفسهم و يدعون الصلاح

و لهذا لم يقتل موسى (رجما) بعد ان دافع عنه مؤمن آل فرعون

وَقَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ ذَرُونِي أَقْتُلْ مُوسَى وَلْيَدْعُ رَبَّهُ إِنِّي أَخَافُ أَنْ يُبَدِّلَ دِينَكُمْ أَوْ أَنْ يُظْهِرَ فِي الْأَرْضِ الْفَسَادَ (26) وَقَالَ مُوسَى إِنِّي عُذْتُ بِرَبِّي وَرَبِّكُمْ مِنْ كُلِّ مُتَكَبِّرٍ لَا يُؤْمِنُ بِيَوْمِ الْحِسَابِ (27) وَقَالَ رَجُلٌ مُؤْمِنٌ مِنْ آَلِ فِرْعَوْنَ يَكْتُمُ إِيمَانَهُ أَتَقْتُلُونَ رَجُلًا أَنْ يَقُولَ رَبِّيَ اللَّهُ وَقَدْ جَاءَكُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ وَإِنْ يَكُ كَاذِبًا فَعَلَيْهِ كَذِبُهُ وَإِنْ يَكُ صَادِقًا يُصِبْكُمْ بَعْضُ الَّذِي يَعِدُكُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَهْدِي مَنْ هُوَ مُسْرِفٌ كَذَّابٌ (28) يَا قَوْمِ لَكُمُ الْمُلْكُ الْيَوْمَ ظَاهِرِينَ فِي الْأَرْضِ فَمَنْ يَنْصُرُنَا مِنْ بَأْسِ اللَّهِ إِنْ جَاءَنَا قَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ مَا أُرِيكُمْ إِلَّا مَا أَرَى وَمَا أَهْدِيكُمْ إِلَّا سَبِيلَ الرَّشَادِ (29) وَقَالَ الَّذِي آَمَنَ يَا قَوْمِ إِنِّي أَخَافُ عَلَيْكُمْ مِثْلَ يَوْمِ الْأَحْزَابِ (30) مِثْلَ دَأْبِ قَوْمِ نُوحٍ وَعَادٍ وَثَمُودَ وَالَّذِينَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ وَمَا اللَّهُ يُرِيدُ ظُلْمًا لِلْعِبَادِ (31) وَيَا قَوْمِ إِنِّي أَخَافُ عَلَيْكُمْ يَوْمَ التَّنَادِ (32) يَوْمَ تُوَلُّونَ مُدْبِرِينَ مَا لَكُمْ مِنَ اللَّهِ مِنْ عَاصِمٍ وَمَنْ يُضْلِلِ اللَّهُ فَمَا لَهُ مِنْ هَادٍ (33) وَلَقَدْ جَاءَكُمْ يُوسُفُ مِنْ قَبْلُ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَمَا زِلْتُمْ فِي شَكٍّ مِمَّا جَاءَكُمْ بِهِ حَتَّى إِذَا هَلَكَ قُلْتُمْ لَنْ يَبْعَثَ اللَّهُ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ رَسُولًا كَذَلِكَ يُضِلُّ اللَّهُ مَنْ هُوَ مُسْرِفٌ مُرْتَابٌ (34) سورة غافر
فمن الواضح ان موسى كان عنده وضع مميز و احترام عند المصريين لم يكن من السهل على فرعون قتله مثل باقى بنى اسرائيل الصيد السهل و هم القوم الفاسقين الذين يكرههم المصريين و الناس جميعا فى العالم القديم فهم اشتهروا بالفساد و حبهم الشديد للمال

قَالَتْ إِنَّ الْمُلُوكَ إِذَا دَخَلُوا قَرْيَةً أَفْسَدُوهَا وَجَعَلُوا أَعِزَّةَ أَهْلِهَا أَذِلَّةً وَكَذَلِكَ يَفْعَلُونَ (34) وَإِنِّي مُرْسِلَةٌ إِلَيْهِمْ بِهَدِيَّةٍ فَنَاظِرَةٌ بِمَ يَرْجِعُ الْمُرْسَلُونَ (35)  سورة النمل
وهنا اشارت بلقيس على بنى اسرائيل بالملوك و ربما هذا يعنى القوم المعروفين تاريخيا بالملوك الرعاة

وَإِذْ قَالَ مُوسَى لِقَوْمِهِ يَا قَوْمِ اذْكُرُوا نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ إِذْ جَعَلَ فِيكُمْ أَنْبِيَاءَ وَجَعَلَكُمْ مُلُوكًا وَآَتَاكُمْ مَا لَمْ يُؤْتِ أَحَدًا مِنَ الْعَالَمِينَ (20) سورة المائدة
و اعتقد انهم لم يكونوا بالعدد الكثير بل كانوا شرذمة قليلون بالفعل كما قال فرعون و لكنهم (بفضل انبيائهم) وجدوا دائما مساعدات كبيرة من الناس 

اما عن قائمة ابيدوس و لماذا لم تذكر توت عنخ امون (او اى) و هو لم ينهج نهج اخناتون ففكرت فى هذا الموضوع و عندى بعض الظنون و لكن غير مؤكدة و لذلك افضل عدم الاجابة على هذا السؤال حاليا

----------


## غريب الدار

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة

لقد تتبعت حواركم الشيق 

و كنت أنتظر الخلوص لنقاط ثابتة و لكن الحوار يشد و رأيت كل إستاذ يطرح ما عنده مما أغنى هذه الساحة , و لقد لاحظت غياب بعض الأساتذة الأفاضل و الذي أرجوا لهم العودة و دوام الصحة و السلامة.

أعذروني إن تعجلت في طرح بعض ما كتبت مؤخرا و لقد و ضعته في ساحات حوار عدة , و لا أحدد فيه فرعون معين و لكنني أستبعد من خلاله أن يكون فرعون موسى هو أحد تلك المومياوات التي عثر عليها , و إليكم الموضوع

هل ظهر جسد فرعون بعد الغرق .!!!!!
يقول البعض أن القرآن قال هذا , و نتمهل قليلا فالقرآن الكريم كلام الله . و لقد ورد في القرآن أن بدن فرعون قد نجى , و أن في ذلك آيه , فكيف فسر المفسرون هذا , للأمانه سوف أطرح ما تحصلت علية من أقوال المفسرين بالكامل و من ثم مناقشتها  , و أرجوا إن فاتني شيء إبلاغي عنه ....
يعتقد البعض أن رمسيس الثاني أو إبنه مرنبتاح هو فرعون موسى , مستندا على أن جسد فرعون قد ظهر بعد الغرق فحنط و حفظ و أختفي عن الأنظار فترة طويلة , ثم تم إكتشافه عام 1882 ثم كشف النقاب عن ذلك السر عام 1975 على يد الدكتور موريس بوكاي , فهل هذا الإعتقاد صحيح... 
للموضوع أهمية عظيمة للفصل و التمييز بين الإعتقاد أن القرآن قد قال أن جسد فرعون ظهر بعد الغرق و بين أن هذا هو تفسير بعض المفسرين . فكلام المفسرين قد يتغير و أما القرآن الكريم فهو ثابت يغير و لا يتغير ...
ثم ماذا إن تم إثبات أن جسد فرعون لم يظهر بعد الغرق .... أو تم إكتشاف جسد فرعون موسى الحقيقي  .

قال تعالى " وَجَاوَزْنَا بِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ الْبَحْرَ فَأَتْبَعَهُمْ فِرْعَوْنُ وَجُنُودُهُ بَغْياً وَعَدْواً حَتَّى إِذَا أَدْرَكَهُ الْغَرَقُ قَالَ آمَنتُ أَنَّهُ لا إِلِـهَ إِلاَّ الَّذِي آمَنَتْ بِهِ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ وَأَنَاْ مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ {90}  آلآنَ وَقَدْ عَصَيْتَ قَبْلُ وَكُنتَ مِنَ الْمُفْسِدِينَ   {91}  فَالْيَوْمَ نُنَجِّيكَ بِبَدَنِكَ لِتَكُونَ لِمَنْ خَلْفَكَ آيَةً وَإِنَّ كَثِيراً مِّنَ النَّاسِ عَنْ آيَاتِنَا لَغَافِلُونَ {92} "  يونس
لقد بحثت في تفاسير الآية 92 فوجدت بعض التفاسير التي أقتبس منها التالي :   
1-	تفسير الجلالين - (فاليوم ننجيك) نخرجك من البحر (ببدنك) جسدك الذي لا روح فيه (لتكون لمن خلفك) بعدك (آية) عبرة فيعرفوا عبوديتك ولا يُقدِموا على مثل فعلك ، وعن ابن عباس أن بعض بني إسرائيل شكُّوا في موته فأُخرج لهم ليروه (وإن كثيراً من الناس) أي أهل مكة (عن آياتنا لغافلون) لا يعتبرون بها 
2-	التفسير المسير - فاليوم نجعلك على مرتفع من الأرض ببدنك, ينظر إليك من كذَّب بهلاكك; لتكون لمن بعدك من الناس عبرة يعتبرون بك. فإن كثيرًا من الناس عن حججنا وأدلتنا لَغافلون, لا يتفكرون فيها ولا يعتبرون.
3-	و جاء في كتاب ‏الجامع لأحكام القرآن، الإصدار 1.48 للإمام القرطبي - الجزء 8.  سورة يونس.  الآية: 92 {فاليوم ننجيك ببدنك لتكون لمن خلفك آية وإن كثيرا من الناس عن آياتنا لغافلون} قوله تعالى: "فاليوم ننجيك ببدنك" أي نلقيك على نجوة من الأرض. وذلك أن بني إسرائيل لم يصدقوا أن فرعون غرق، وقالوا: هو أعظم شأنا من ذلك، فألقاه الله على نجوة من الأرض، أي مكان مرتفع من البحر حتى شاهدوه قال أوس بن حجر يصف مطرا: 

  فمن بعقوته كمن بنجوته            والمستكن كمن يمشي بقرواح

 وقرأ اليزيدي وابن السميقع "ننحيك" بالحاء من التنحية، وحكاها علقمة عن ابن مسعود؛ أي تكون على ناحية من البحر. قال ابن جريج: فرمي به على ساحل البحر حتى رآه بنو إسرائيل، وكان قصيرا أحمر كأنه ثور. وحكى علقمة عن عبدالله أنه قرأ "بندائك" من النداء. قال أبو بكر الأنباري: وليس بمخالف لهجاء مصحفنا، إذ سبيله أن يكتب بياء وكاف بعد الدال

 لأن الألف تسقط من ندائك في ترتيب خط المصحف كما سقط من الظلمات والسماوات، فإذا وقع بها الحذف استوى هجاء بدنك وندائك، على أن هذه القراءة مرغوب عنها لشذوذها وخلافها ما عليه عامة المسلمين؛ والقراءة سنة يأخذها آخر عن أول، وفي معناها نقص عن تأويل قراءتنا، إذ ليس فيها للدرع ذكره الذي تتابعت الآثار بأن بني إسرائيل اختلفوا في غرق فرعون، وسألوا الله تعالى، أن يريهم إياه غريقا فألقوه على نجوة من الأرض ببدنه وهو درعه التي يلبسها في الحروب. قال ابن عباس ومحمد بن كعب القرظي: وكانت درعه من لؤلؤ منظوم. وقيل: من الذهب وكان يعرف بها. وقيل: من حديد؛ قاله أبو صخر: والبدن الدرع القصيرة. وأنشد أبو عبيدة للأعشى:  
   وبيضاء كالنهي موضونة            لها قونس فوق جيب البدن 
وأنشد أيضا لعمرو بن معد يكرب:    
 ومضى نساؤهم بكل مفاضة            جدلاء سابغة وبالأبدان
 وقال كعب بن مالك:    
 ترى الأبدان فيها مسبغات            على الأبطال واليلب الحصينا ,

 أراد بالأبدان الدروع واليلب الدروع اليمانية، كانت تتخذ من الجلود يخرز بعضها إلى بعض؛ وهو اسم جنس، الواحد يلبة. قال عمرو بن كلثوم:  
   علينا البيض واليلب اليماني            وأسياف يقمن وينحنينا 

 وقيل "ببدنك" بجسد لا روح فيه؛ قاله مجاهد. قال الأخفش: وأما قول من قال بدرعك فليس بشيء. قال أبو بكر: لأنهم لما ضرعوا إلى الله يسألونه مشاهدة فرعون غريقا أبرزه لهم فرأوا جسدا لا روح فيه، فلما رأته بنو إسرائيل قالوا نعم! يا موسى هذا فرعون وقد غرق؛ فخرج الشك من قلوبهم وابتلع البحر فرعون كما كان. فعلى هذا "ننجيك ببدنك" احتمل معنيين: أحدهما - نلقيك على نجوة من الأرض. والثاني - نظهر جسدك الذي لا روح فيه. والقراءة الشاذة "بندائك" يرجع معناها إلى معنى قراءة الجماعة، لأن النداء يفسر تفسيرين، أحدهما - نلقيك بصياحك بكلمة التوبة، وقولك بعد أن أغلق بابها ومضى وقت قبولها: "آمنت أنه لا إله إلا الذي آمنت به بنو إسرائيل وأنا من المسلمين" [يونس: 90] على موضع رفيع. والآخر - فاليوم نعزلك عن غامض البحر بندائك لما قلت أنا ربكم الأعلى؛ فكانت تنجيته بالبدن معاقبة من رب العالمين له على ما فرط من كفره الذي منه نداؤه الذي افترى فيه وبهت، وادعى القدرة والأمر الذي يعلم أنه كاذب فيه وعاجز عنه وغير مستحق له. قال أبو بكر الأنباري: فقراءتنا تتضمن ما في القراءة الشاذة من المعاني وتزيد عليها. ‏

4-	و جاء في كتاب الدر المنثور في التفسير بالمأثور الإصدار 1,34 , للإمام جلال الدين السيوطي   وجدت في: المجلد الرابع.    

أخرج ابن أبي حاتم عن عكرمة رضي الله عنه قال: العدو والعلو والعتو في كتاب الله تجبر.

أخرج ابن أبي حاتم عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال: لما خرج آخر أصحاب موسى ودخل آخر أصحاب فرعون، أوحي إلى البحر أن أطبق عليهم، فخرجت أصبع فرعون بلا إله إلا الذي آمنت به بنو إسرائيل. قال جبريل عليه السلام: فعرفت أن الرب رحيم وخفت أن تدركه الرحمة فدمسته بجناحي، وقلت {آلآن وقد عصيت قبل} فلما خرج موسى وأصحابه قال: من تخلف في المدائن من قوم فرعون، ما غرق فرعون ولا أصحابه ولكنهم في جزائر البحر يتصيدون، فأوحي إلى البحر أن الفظ فرعون عريانا، فلفظه عريانا أصلع أخنس قصيرا، فهو قوله {فاليوم ننجيك ببدنك لتكون لمن خلفك آية} لمن قال: إن فرعون لم يغرق، وكانت نجاته عبرة لم تكن نجاة عافية، ثم أوحي إلى البحر أن الفظ ما فيك، فلفظهم على الساحل وكان البحر لا يلفظ غريقا يبقى في بطنه حتى يأكله السمك، فليس يقبل البحر غريقا إلى يوم القيامة.

 وأخرج أحمد والترمذي وحسنه وابن جرير وابن المنذر وابن أبي حاتم والطبراني وابن مردويه عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم "لما أغرق الله عز وجل فرعون {قال أمنت أنه لا إله إلا الذي آمنت به بنو إسرائيل} قال لي جبريل: يا محمد لو رأيتني وأنا آخذ من حال البحر فأدسه في فيه مخافة أن تدركه الرحمة". 

وأخرج الطيالسي والترمذي وصححه وابن جرير وابن المنذر وابن أبي حاتم وابن حبان وأبو الشيخ والحاكم وصححه وابن مردويه والبيهقي في شعب الإيمان عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم "قال لي جبريل: لو رأيتني وأنا آخذ من حال البحر فأدسه في في فرعون مخافة أن تدركه الرحمة". 

وأخرج ابن مردويه عن أبي صالح عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم "أن جبريل عليه السلام قال: لو رأيتني وأنا آخذ من حال البحر فأدسه في فيه حتى لا يتابع الدعاء لما أعلم من فضل رحمة الله".

وأخرج الطبراني في الأوسط عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال "قال لي جبريل: ما كان على الأرض شيء أبغض إلي من فرعون، فلما آمن جعلت أحشو فاه حمأة وأنا أغطه خشية أن تدركه الرحمة". 

وأخرج ابن جرير والبيهقي في شعب الإيمان عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال "قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم "قال لي جبريل: يا محمد لو رأيتني وأنا أغط فرعون بإحدى يدي وأدس من الحال في فيه مخافة أن تدركه الرحمة فيغفر له". 

وأخرج ابن مردويه عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما"سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: قال لي جبريل: ما غضب ربك على أحد غضبه على فرعون إذ قال (ما علمت لكم من إله غيري) (القصص الآية 38) (وإذ قال أنا ربكم الأعلى) (النازعات الآية 24) فلما أدركه الغرق استغاث وأقبلت أحشو فاه مخافة أن تدركه الرحمة". 

أخرج أبو الشيخ عن سعيد بن جبير رضي الله عنه قال: كانت عمامة جبريل عليه السلام يوم غرق فرعون سوداء. 

وأخرج أبو الشيخ عن أبي أمامة رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم "قال لي جبريل: ما أبغضت شيئا من خلق الله ما أبغضت إبليس يوم أمر بالسجود فأبى أن يسجد، وما أبغضت شيئا أشد بغضا من فرعون، فلما كان يوم الغرق خفت أن يعتصم بكلمة الإخلاص فينجو، فأخذت قبضة من حمأة فضربت بها في فيه فوجدت الله عليه أشد غضبا مني، فأمر ميكائيل فأنبه وقال {آلآن وقد عصيت قبل وكنت من المفسدين 

وأخرج ابن أبي حاتم عن السدي رضي الله عنه قال: بعث الله إليه ميكائيل ليعيره فقال {آلآن وقد عصيت قبل}.

 وأخرج ابن المنذر والطبراني في الأوسط عن أبي بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه قال: أخبرت أن فرعون كان أثرم.‏ ‏ 

أخرج ابن جرير عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما في قوله {فاليوم ننجيك ببدنك} قال: أنجى الله فرعون لبني إسرائيل من البحر فنظروا إليه بعدما غرق. 

وأخرج ابن جرير وابن المنذر وابن أبي حاتم وابن الأنباري في المصاحف وأبو الشيخ عن مجاهد رضي الله عنه في قوله {فاليوم ننجيك ببدنك} قال: بجسدك، كذب بعض بني إسرائيل بموت فرعون فألقي على ساحل البحر حتى يراه بنو إسرائيل أحمر قصيرا كأنه ثور. 

وأخرج أبو الشيخ عن محمد بن كعب رضي الله عنه {فاليوم ننجيك ببدنك} قال: جسده ألقاه البحر على الساحل.

وأخرج ابن الأنباري عن محمد بن كعب رضي الله عنه {فاليوم ننجيك ببدنك} قال: بدرعك، وكانت درعه من لؤلؤ يلاقي فيه الحروب. 

وأخرج ابن أبي حاتم وأبو الشيخ عن أبي صخر رضي الله عنه {فاليوم ننجيك ببدنك} قال: البدن الدرع الحديد. 

وأخرج ابن أبي حاتم وأبو الشيخ عن أبي جهيم موسى بن سالم رضي الله عنه في قوله {فاليوم ننجيك ببدنك} قال: كان لفرعون شيء يلبسه يقال له البدن يتلألأ. 

وأخرج ابن الأنباري وأبو الشيخ عن يونس بن حبيب النحوي رضي الله عنه في قوله {فاليوم ننجيك ببدنك} قال: نجعلك على نجوة من الأرض كي ينظروا فيعرفوا أنك قد مت. 

وأخرج عبد الرزاق وابن المنذر وابن أبي حاتم عن قتادة رضي الله عنه في قوله {فاليوم ننجيك ببدنك...} الآية. قال: لما أغرق الله فرعون لم تصدق طائفة من الناس بذلك، فأخرجه الله ليكون عظة وآية. 

وأخرج ابن أبي حاتم عن السدي رضي الله عنه في قوله {لتكون لمن خلفك آية} قال: لبني إسرائيل. 

وأخرج ابن الأنباري عن ابن مسعود أنه قرأ "فاليوم ننجيك بندائك". 

وأخرج ابن الأنباري عن محمد بن السميقع اليماني ويزيد البربري أنهما قرآ"فاليوم ننحيك ببدنك" بحاء غير معجمه.‏


5-	و جاء في مختصر تفسير ابن كثير. الإصدار 1.22 , اختصار الصابوني ,  -: المجلد الثاني -90- وجاوزنا ببني إسرائيل البحر فأتبعهم فرعون وجنوده بغيا وعدوا حتى إذا أدركه الغرق قال آمنت أنه لا إله إلا الذي آمنت به بنوا إسرائيل وأنا من المسلمين - 91 - آلآن وقد عصيت قبل وكنت من المفسدين - 92 - فاليوم ننجيك ببدنك لتكون لمن خلفك آية وإن كثيرا من الناس عن آياتنا لغافلون , التفسير: يذكر تعالى كيفية إغراقه فرعون وجنوده، فإن بين إسرائيل لما خرجوا من مصر وهم فيما قيل ستمائة ألف مقاتل سوى الذرية، اشتد حنق فرعون عليهم، فأرسل في المدائن حاشرين يجمعون له جنوده من أقاليمه، فركب وراءهم في أبهة عظيمة وجيوش هائلة لما يريده اللّه تعالى بهم، فلحقوهم وقت شروق الشمس، {فلما تراءى الجمعان قال أصحاب موسى إنا لمدركون}، أي كيف المخلص مما نحن فيه؟ فقال: {كلا إن معي ربي سيهدين}، فأمره اللّه تعالى أن يضرب البحر بعصاه، فضربه فانفلق البحر، فكان كل فرق كالطود العظيم، وجاوزت بنو إسرائيل البحر، فلما خرج آخرهم منه، انتهى فرعون وجنوده إلى حافته من الناحية الأخرى، وهو في مائة ألف، فلما رأى ذلك هاله، وأحجم وهاب وهمَّ بالرجوع، وهيهات ولات حين مناص، فاقتحموا كلهم عن آخرهم، وميكائيل في ساقتهم، لا يترك منهم أحداً إلا ألحقه بهم، فلما استوسقوا فيه وتكاملوا، وهمَّ أولهم بالخروج منه أمر اللّه القدير البحر أن يرتطم عليهم، فارتطم عليهم، فلم ينج منهم أحد، وجعلت الأمواج ترفعهم وتخفضهم، وتراكمت الأمواج فوق فرعون، وغشيته سكرات الموت، فقال وهو كذلك: {آمنت أنه لا إله إلا الذي آمنت به بنوا  إسرائيل وأنا من المسلمين}، فآمن حيث لا ينفعه الإيمان {فلم يك ينفعهم إيمانهم لما رأوا بأسنا}، ولهذا قال اللّه تعالى في جواب فرعون حين قال ما قال: {آلآن وقد عصيت قبل} أي أهذا الوقت تقول، وقد عصيت اللّه قبل هذا قيما بينك وبينه؟ {وكنت من المفسدين} أي في الأرض، {وجعلناهم أئمة يدعون إلى النار ويوم القيامة لا ينصرون}، وهذا الذي حكى اللّه تعالى عن فرعون من قوله هذا في حاله، ذلك من أسرار الغيب التي أعلم اللّه بها رسوله صلى اللّه عليه وسلم، ولهذا قال الإمام أحمد بن حنبل، عن ابن عباس قال، قال رسول اللّه صلى اللّه عليه وسلم: "لما قال فرعون آمنت أنه لا إله إلا الذي آمنت به بنو إسرائيل - قال، قال لي جبريل: لو رأيتني وقد أخذت من حال (حال البحر: طينه الأسود) البحر فدسسته في فيه مخافة أن تناله الرحمة" (ورواه الترمذي وابن أبي حاتم وقال الترمذي: حديث حسن). وقوله تعالى: {فاليوم ننجيك ببدنك لتكون لمن خلفك آية}، قال ابن عباس وغيره من السلف: إنَّ بعض بني إسرائيل شكّوا في موت فرعون، فأمر اللّه البحر أن يلقيه بجسده سوياً بلا روح، ليتحققوا من موته وهلاكه؛ ولهذا قال تعالى: {فاليوم ننجيك} أي نرفعك على نشز من الأرض {ببدنك}، قال مجاهد: بجسدك، وقال الحسن: بجسم لا روح فيه، وقوله: {لتكون لمن خلفك آية} أي لتكون لبني إسرائيل دليلاً على موتك وهلاكك، وأن اللّه هو القادر الذي ناصية كل دابة بيده، وأنه لا يقوم لغضبه شيء، {وإن كثيرا من الناس عن آياتنا لغافلون} أي لا يتعظون بها ولا يعتبرون بها، وقد كان إهلاكهم يوم عاشوراء كما قال ابن عباس: قدم النبي صلى اللّه عليه وسلم المدينة واليهود تصوم يوم عاشوراء فقال: "ما هذا اليوم الذي تصومونه؟" فقالوا: هذا يوم ظهر فيه موسى على فرعون، فقال النبي صلى اللّه عليه وسلم لأصحابه: "وأنتم أحق بموسى منهم فصوموه" (رواه البخاري عن ابن عباس).‏

إنتهى الإقتباس
ينفرد القرآن الكريم بسرد هذه المعلومة الهامة , و نحن على ثقة بصدق هذه المعلومة لأنها من عند  المولى عز و جل علام الغيوب , أن بدن فرعون قد نجى بمشيئة و إرادة الله , و أن  في ذلك آية يغفل عنها الكثير من الناس. لقد حاولت أن أجمع عدد من  التفاسير و أعتقد أن هناك المزيد , و لكن بناءا على ما جمعت أعلاه  و إستنادا على أقوال المفسرين خلصت لبعض النقاط الهامة :
1-	النجاه : هناك إجماع على أن فرعون قد مات غرقا و أن هناك نجاه للبدن بدون روح , و تم تفسير كلمة نجاة على أنه ظهور , أما المقصود بكلمة بدن ففسرت على أنه جسد فرعون و البعض فسر الكلمة على أنها درع فرعون. كذلك البعض فسر أن البدن ظهر على نجوى من الأرض و البعض فسر أن البدن رمي على الساحل .
2-	سبب النجاة : رجح البعض أن النجاة كانت بسبب شك بعض بني إسرائيل في موت فرعون . و البعض رجح أن النجاة كانت بسبب النداء . و البعض رجح أن نجاة البدن كانت آية لكل من خلف فرعون.
3-	مراجع المفسرين : لم يرد في أحاديث رسولنا الحبيب  تفسير لمعنى نجاة بدن فرعون , و ما المقصود بالبدن , كذلك لم يرد أي شيء عن النجاة في كتب و قصص أهل الكتاب ,  و هذا يرجح أن تفاصيل بعض المفسرين بنيت على إجتهاد بعض العلماء ...
4-	التوثيق : نظرا للفارق الزمني بين زمن سيدنا موسى و بين زمن بعثة سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة و السلام . و نظرا لأن قصة النجاة لم يكن يعرفها أحد من أهل الكتاب فما بالنا بغيرهم . فلم يكن موثق أو متداول أو متعارف أن بدن فرعون قد نجى بعد موت فرعون غرقا . و هذا يؤكد أن ماجاء به المفسرون هو إجتهاد و رأي . و إن كان هذا هكذا فذلك الرأي قابل للنقاش ... 

و من خلال إطلاعي على التفاسير جائتني بعض التساؤلات مثل :
1-	لقد ذكر سيدنا جبريل كيف أنه أغرق فرعون و كيف دس حال البحر في فم فرعون مخافة أن تدرك فرعون رحمة الله , و لم يذكر سيدنا جبريل أن بدن فرعون خرج من المياه أو ظهر على نجوى من الأرض . فلماذا لم يذكر سيدنا جبريل ذلك..! , ألا يعتقد البعض أن ظهور البدن هو الآية الهامة و أن ظهور البدن هو المقصود بالنجاة .... لماذا لم يذكر سيدنا جبريل ماذا حدث للبدن بعد أن دسه في حال البحر , و توقف حديث سيدنا جبريل عند هذا الحد و لم يذكر ماذا حدث بعد ذلك ...!
2-	إن كان المقصود بالنجاة هو فقط ظهور البدن  و أن هذا الظهور هو آية عظيمة فلماذا أختفى ذلك البدن بعد الظهور . و لم يشر أحد المفسرين أن البدن قد تم تحنيطه , ثم من يستطيع أن يفعل ذلك , أليس التحنيط هو تقديس و تخليد للميت حسب الطقوس الفرعونية , و كيف يستوي ذلك مع اليقين أن في موت فرعون آية , و هل بقى بعد موت فرعون و جنوده من يؤمن بصدق ذلك الفرعون الغريق و الذي مات شر ميته , من قام بتحنيطه  إذن , هل هم الكهنه أم بني إسرائيل , كيف وصل الكهنه لبدن فرعونهم...!
3-	 و إن صح أن جسد فرعون قد ظهر بعد الغرق لكان أولى أن يسجل بني إسرائيل هذا في كتبهم أو على الأقل يتوارثون قصة هذا الظهور الهام في حكاياتهم و قصصهم و ماذا فعلوا بهذا البدن بعد ظهورة . و يفترض أنهم هم الذين شاهدوا ظهور بدنة  و أن تلك الآية كانت لهم , و يفترض أن عدد كبير منهم شاهد هذا , و يفترض أن ذلك الظهور له نصيب كبير من الأهمية و أنه لا ينسى .
4-	هل من رآى بدن فرعون  بعد الغرق كان عددهم محدود و أنهم نسوا أن يخبروا باقي بني إسرائيل بذلك أو أنهم تعمدوا تجاهل ذلك الدليل القوي الدال على موت فرعون. ماذا عن شكهم أو شك الأجيال اللاحقة في صدق موت فرعون . هل كان عدم إنتشار هذا الخبر قد سقط سهوا. أم أن كان هناك إجماع على تجاهل ظهور البدن و ما صالحهم في الإجماع على  إخفاء ذلك الخبر الهام .

و بمزيد من التدقيق في التفاسير و النقاط أعلاة خلصت إلى التالى :
1-	لم أجد حديث لرسولنا الحبيب يفسر المقصود  من نجاة بدن فرعون , و ما وجدت كان حديث سيدنا جبريل بأنه دس حال البحر في فيه فرعون .... و لم يذكر سيدنا جبريل أن البدن قد ظهر بعد الغرق...... و الحديث الثاني كان تساؤل رسولنا الحبيب عن يوم عاشوراء..... و خلصت أن رسولنا الحبيب لم يفسر لنا تفاصيل غرق فرعون و نجاة بدنه.
2-	بعض المفسرين تحدث عن تفاصيل هامة و لم تكن تلك التفاصيل منقولة عن رسولنا الحبيب ... و لم تكن منقول عن أهل الكتاب , فأهل الكتاب  ليس لديهم علم بأن البدن قد نجي على الإطلاق .   و لقد كان مصدر معلومات المفسرين هو نقلا عن  إجتهاد بعض علماء المسلمين , و لقد لاحظت أن لا إجماع على المقصود بالبدن فالبعض رجح أن المقصود هو الجسد , و البعض رجح أن المقصود هو الدرع . أو أنه أسم لشيء كان يلبسه فرعون . و البعض رجح أنه ألقي على نجوه من الأرض , و البعض ذكر أنه كان بدون ملابس...
3-	يعتقد البعض أن سبب النجاة كانت بسبب عدم تصديق بعض بني إسرائيل بأن فرعون قد غرق , فأظهر الله لهم بدنه حتى يوقنوا بوفاته. و بالرجوع لقوله تعالى " {وَإِذْ فَرَقْنَا بِكُمُ الْبَحْرَ فَأَنجَيْنَاكُمْ وَأَغْرَقْنَا آلَ فِرْعَوْنَ وَأَنتُمْ تَنظُرُونَ }البقرة50 , تؤكد هذه الآية أن بني إسرائيل نظروا بأعينهم و كانوا شهودا لحادث الغرق , و نرى أن بني إسرائيل قد سجلوا حادث الغرق في كتبهم  ( مثل سفر الخروج ) , و في المقابل لم يذكروا أنهم شاهدوا جسد فرعون أو أنهم شكوا في وفاته  و لم يسجلوا أي شيء يدل على هذا في كتبهم. و كان أجدر بهم أن يذكروا ظهور جسد ذلك الفرعون الطاغية بعد الغرق حتى يؤكدوا للأجيال اللاحقة أنه بالفعل غرق إن كان ساور أحدهم الشك , فمن أين جاء الإعتقاد  أن بعض بني إسرائيل شكوا أن فرعون قد غرق , لم يتبين لي مصدر هذه المعلومة..... 
4-	بالتمعن في القرءات المختلفة , مثل : ننجيك و ننحيك , ببدنك و بندائك , لاحظت أن هناك تكامل بين  تلك القرءات , فهي جميعها صحيحة و تتكامل سويا لتعمق فهمنا للأحداث : في القراءة " بندائك " مع القراءة " ببدنك " تكامل, فنرى أن نداء فرعون الوارد في الآية 91 له علاقة بنجاة البدن و لم يكن شك بني إسرائيل هو المسبب للنجاة . و تشير الآيات أن النداء جاء  متأخرا , و نعلم أن المولى عز و جل السميع البصير , علام الغيوب قد سمع النداء و نعلم أن بني إسرائيل لم يسمعوا هذا النداء و لم يسجلوه في كتبهم. و أشارت الآيات أنك يا فرعون تأخرت و لن ينفعك إيمانك الآن , و لكن سوف يكون في نجاة بدنك آية  تدل على ردوخك وقت موتك و إقرارك بأن لا إله إلا الذي آمنت به بني إسرائيل و نجاة بدنك دليل على ندائك المتأخر و في ذلك آية يغفل عنها الكثير من الناس . و أما تكامل ننجيك و ننحيك فتدل أن البدن قد تم نجاته و تم تنحيتة و حفظة في ناحية ما من موضع الغرق ... و الله أعلم.

تحليلي للمقصود من نجاة البدن:
بالرجوع للآيات نرى أن القرآن ذكر لنا أن بدن فرعون قد نجى , و لكن هل النجاة و الظهور كلمتين مترادفتين , ألا تعني النجاة السلامة , و أن الظهور لا يعني السلامة و عليه لا يكفي ظهور الجسم بعد الغرق لكي نسمي ذلك نجاة . و ليس للتقارب اللفظي بين كلمة نجاة و نجوى من الأرض دليل قطعي أن يكون هذا هو تفسير الآيات.
أن تذكر الآيات أن في تلك النجاة آية و أن كثيرا من الناس عنها غافلين , نستشعر عمق تلك الآية , فليس الموضوع بتلك البساطة : أن يشك بني إسرائيل في غرق فرعون ( مع أنهم شهدوا إنشقاق البحر و عبورهم ثم غرق فرعون و جنوده الضخم عددهم ) , ثم يرمي البحر جسم فرعون فوق نجوى من الأرض لكي يوقنوا أنه مات ( و هل كان الأمر يتطلب أن يرمي البحر بجسد فرعون أو حتى جميع أجساد جنود فرعون حتى يوقن بني إسرائيل أن فرعون قد مات أو حتى  أي من جنوده) , ثم يكون في ذلك عبرة لهم و لكل من شاهد الجسد بعد خروجه من الماء , و مع ذلك لم يرد أي دليل يوحى بأن أحد من أهل الكتاب أو غيرهم قد شاهد بدن فرعون بعد الغرق. 
إذن : لاشك أن البدن قد نجى و لكن لم يشاهده أحد . بمعنى أعمق ندرك أن البدن قد نجي و لكنه لم يظهر, و هذا يرجح أن البدن مازال مدفون في مكان ما من موضع الغرق....
-	إذا سقط أي بني آدم في الماء و شارف على الغرق , و إن تمكن من الخروج أو تم إخراجه قبل الموت عندها نقول أن ذلك الشخص قد نجى من الغرق .
-	 و إذا مات ذلك الشخص و هو في الماء فعندها:
o	 إما أن يبقى بدنه في الماء فيتحلل و يتعفن و تأكل منه الآسماك و عندها لا الشخص نجى ( فلقد مات ) و لا بدنه نجى ( لأن بدنه تحلل ).
o	 و إما أن يرمى بدنه الى الشاطئ أو يطفوا فوق سطح الماء , و نرى هنا أن الشخص لم ينجوا ( بسبب موته ) و لكن ماذا لو أكلته السباع أو الطيور الجارحة , ماذا إن تعفن ,  لذلك قد يعتبر البعض أن خروج البدن من الماء هو نجاة و ذلك مجازا لأنه إن بقى في الماء فسوف يتحلل .
-	و لكن ماذا إن مكث البدن في محل الغرق و لم يتعفن و لم يتحلل , ألا نقول عندها أن البدن قد نجى مما يلحق بأبدان الغرقى . مع ملاحظة أن أحد القراءات لكلمة " ننجيك " جاءت بالتشديد , و قد يفهم منها دوام النجاة و هو الحفاظ على البدن من التحلل  و دوام الحفاظ على سلامته , و لا يصح أن يفهم منها دوام الظهور. 
إذن : لاشك أن فرعون قد مات غرقا و لكن بدنه على الأرجح قد نجى مما يلحق بأبدان الغرقى من تحلل و تعفن أي أن البدن محفوظ بإرادة المولى عز و جل في مكان ما من موضع الغرق .....

و عليه وصلت للتالي :
أخبرنا القرآن أن البدن قد نجى و لم يخبرنا أن البدن قد ظهر ..... أن ظهور بدن فرعون هو رأي المفسرين , فلماذا لا يكون للآيات معنى و تفسير أعمق . لماذا لا يكون المقصود هو نجاة البدن مما يلحق بالغرقى من تحلل و تعفن . أي أن البدن مدفون في موقع الغرق و مازال محفوظ على هيئته حين الغرق و بشكل جيد , بدون تحنيط و بدون عناية بشرية. فالمنجى هو القوي العزيز... و أن بدن فرعون سوف يكتشف بإذن الله عن قريب , و يكون هو آية ناطقة .... 

و أما لماذا قرب وقت ظهور بدن فرعون ... فلا يخفى على أحد الإهتمام الكبير بعلوم الآثار و الإهتمام بالمومياوات و الإنبهار بعلم التحنيط و خصوصا عند الفراعنة فلقد  برعوا في الحفاظ على أبدان موتاهم عن طريق التحنيط . و أهمية براعتهم في علوم التحنيط  لا تظهر بعد الموت مباشرة بل بعد مرور آلاف  السنين أي في وقتنا الحالي , و في ظهور بدن فرعون الذي تم حفظة بدون تحنيط و بقدرة المولى عز و جل و بمشيئتة , آية عظيمة كان الناس في غفلة عنها و لم يرد عند أي من شعوب العالم و كتبهم في الماضي و الحاضر ما يشير لأن البدن قد نجى .

فقط ينفرد القرآن الكريم بذكر أن البدن قد نجى , و القرآن صادق و إن شاء الله عندما يتم العثور على هذا البدن يكون في ذلك دليل مادي قطعي و آية عظيمة و فتح عظيم .....

و ما وصلت إليه هو حسب فهمي و تحليلي لتفاسير علمائنا الأفاضل للآيات الكريمة و إجتهاد أدعوا الله أن يتقبله مني و أن ينور قلوبنا جميعا لما فيه الخير. إن كنت قد أصبت فذلك توفيقا من المولى عز و جل و إن كنت غير ذلك فهو من نفسي . و بالله عليكم تحققوا مما كتبت و بتحفظ  فربما كان للآيات معنى أعمق و أقوى, ربما قد فاتني شيء , ربما كان في بعض ما كتبت حقيقة . 

لا أقول أنني أفسر في الآيات , و لكن لا أستطيع الصمت عن شيء أدركته أو أكتم شيء أعتقد أنه حقيقة. و أؤكد للجميع أن ما وصلت إليه لا يكون صحيح إلا إن تم العثور على بدن فرعون . 

في يقيني عدم ركون إلى أن تلك المومياوات المعروضة في المتاحف أحدها هو فرعون موسى , فحالة تلك المومياوات يرثى لها لولا عناية علماء الآثار . و بإذن الله أنا على يقين أنه عندما يريد المولى عز و جل أن يحفظ بدنا فيكفي أن يقول له كن فيكون و ذلك بدون تحنيط و بدون تدخل من البشر , و ليكن بإذن الله في إكتشاف  بدن فرعون آية مادية قوية دامغة تؤكد قدرة المولى عز و جل على فعل ما يريد كيف يريد ,  و تؤكد تفرد القرآن الكريم في وصف أمر من الأمور الغيبية و التي حتى من عاصرها من بني إسرائيل لم يدركها و لم يسجلها في كتبهم , إنه أمر نجاة بدن فرعون موسى . فهم يعلمون كما نعلم أن فرعون قد غرق و لكنهم لا يعلمون أن البدن قد نجى..

لقد وصلت و بشكل مبدئي أن الغرق تم في مياه النيل و ليس في البحر الأحمر , و رجحت  أن مكان الغرق هو منطقة جنوب الدلتا , و ذلك بناءا على عدة دلائل و أسباب ..... ذكرت بعضها في مشاركة سابقة .... للموضوع بإذن الله بقية ...
و وفقنا الله و إياكم لما فيه الخير و الصلاح ...

دمتم بخير

----------


## AmonRâ

السلام عليكم 

انا شايف ان الموضوع متوقف ...وانا من مساندي نظرية ان فرعون موسى موش رمسيس الثاني و لا اي فرعون من الدولة الحديثة لذلك ليس لدي ما اقوله بخصوص  مداخلة الاخ غريب الدار و انا في انتظار مداخلات تخالف هذا الراي ...و في انتظار ان يعود الاخوة للمشاركة

----------


## سيد جعيتم

اعتذر لأساتذتى الكرام عن تغيبى لوجود عطل فى شاشة الحاسب اللى بمنزلى وسأدخل للمشاركة فى اول فرصة . اتمنى لكم الخير والصحة

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأستاذ الكريم /غريب الدار
كعادتك تأتينا بما يفتح شهيتنا . أعتذر أن كنت سأعلق بإيجاز لأنى أكتل من جهاز كمبيوتر لا يخصنى .

هل ظهر جسد فرعون بعد الغرق .!!!!!
اتفق معكم جميعاً أن فرعون غرق (فأراد أن يستفزهم من الأرض فأغرقناه ومن معه جميعا ) الأسراء 103.{ثم أغرقنا الآخرين} الشعراء:66
والنجاة ببدن فرعون فأعتقد أنها ببدنه أى جسده وليس بدرعه أو ما كان يلبسه ويسميه البدن .

قال تعالى " وَجَاوَزْنَا بِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ الْبَحْرَ فَأَتْبَعَهُمْ فِرْعَوْنُ وَجُنُودُهُ بَغْياً وَعَدْواً حَتَّى إِذَا أَدْرَكَهُ الْغَرَقُ قَالَ آمَنتُ أَنَّهُ لا إِلِـهَ إِلاَّ الَّذِي آمَنَتْ بِهِ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ وَأَنَاْ مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ {90}  آلآنَ وَقَدْ عَصَيْتَ قَبْلُ وَكُنتَ مِنَ الْمُفْسِدِينَ   {91}  يونس 
اعتقد أن القول بأن آلآنَ وَقَدْ عَصَيْتَ قَبْلُ وَكُنتَ مِنَ الْمُفْسِدِينَ هى من قول الله عز وجل وليست من قول سيدنا جبريل .
 فَالْيَوْمَ نُنَجِّيكَ بِبَدَنِكَ لِتَكُونَ لِمَنْ خَلْفَكَ آيَةً وَإِنَّ كَثِيراً مِّنَ النَّاسِ عَنْ آيَاتِنَا لَغَافِلُونَ {92} "  يونس
لا يوجد عندى أى اعتراض على نظرية الصديق غريب الدار فما يدرينا أنه أى فرعةن نجا ورأته بنى إسرائيل وأن الآية مستمرة وجسده محفوظ بأمر الله وسيظهر مرة أخرى كآية مستمرة ومتجددة ويمكن أن يكون نحى بجسده فقط من عوامل الزمن التى يتعرض لها الغرقى مثل التصبن الرمى والتحلل وأن باقى جيشه قد أصابته هذه العوامل .
أما القول بأن نجاته كانت بندائه فهذا قول لا أستطيع الفصل فيه ولو النى أعلم أن ابو لهب يخفف عنه العذاب يوم الأثنين من كل اسبوع لفرحه بمولد النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم فقد جاء في صحيح البخاري حديث رقم: (5101) ج(9/140)، من طريق عروة بن الزبير أن زينب ابنة أبي سلمة أخبرته أن أم حبيبة بنت أبي سفيان أخبرتها أنها قالت: "يا رسول الله، أنكح أختي بنت أبي سفيان....وفيه أن النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم- قال: أرضعتني وأبا سلمة ثويبة، فلا تعرضن علي بناتكن ولا أخواتكن، قال عروة: وثويبة مولاة لأبي لهب، وكان أبو لهب اعتقها، فأرضعت النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم-، فلما مات أبو لهب أريه بعض أهله بشر حيبة قال له: ماذا لقيت؟ قال أبو لهب: لم ألق بعدكم، غير أني سقيت في هذه بعتاقتي ثويبة".فليس مستغرب أن يتقبل ينجى الله الفرعون ببدنه نظير قوله آمَنتُ أَنَّهُ لا إِلِـهَ إِلاَّ الَّذِي آمَنَتْ بِهِ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ وَأَنَاْ مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ 
الأحاديث الخاصة بحشو فم الفرعون وخاصة هذا الحديث 
وأخرج الطبراني في الأوسط عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال "قال لي جبريل: ما كان على الأرض شيء أبغض إلي من فرعون، فلما آمن جعلت أحشو فاه حمأة وأنا أغطه خشية أن تدركه الرحمة". 
يستفاد منه أن الغرق كان فى ماء النيل حيث توجد الحمأة السوداء وأعتقد أنها لا توجد فى قاع البحر المالح المكون من الرمال والله اعلم .
ذكر أخى غريب الدار أنه يرجح حدوث القصة فى جنوب مصر وقد قلت أنا أنه فى السودان الذى كان يعتبر جنوب مصر وأن رجح البعض حدوث الغرق فى بحر يوسف أو بحيرة قارون وقد ذكرت فى مداخلة سابقة لى أنه كان يوجد على حدود النوبة مرسى للسفن وأن المنطقة تسمى خور موسى ( على ما أذكر ) إلا أننى اقول أنها لو حدثت فى مصر فأنها تكون قد حدثت فى بحيرة المنزلة وقد دللت فى مشاركة سابقة على غرق مدينتين تحت الرمال فى هذه المنطقة

دمتم بخير وصحة

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأستاذ الكريم /غريب الدار
كعادتك تأتينا بما يفتح شهيتنا . أعتذر أن كنت سأعلق بإيجاز لأنى أكتل من جهاز كمبيوتر لا يخصنى .

هل ظهر جسد فرعون بعد الغرق .!!!!!
اتفق معكم جميعاً أن فرعون غرق (فأراد أن يستفزهم من الأرض فأغرقناه ومن معه جميعا ) الأسراء 103.{ثم أغرقنا الآخرين} الشعراء:66
والنجاة ببدن فرعون فأعتقد أنها ببدنه أى جسده وليس بدرعه أو ما كان يلبسه ويسميه البدن .

قال تعالى " وَجَاوَزْنَا بِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ الْبَحْرَ فَأَتْبَعَهُمْ فِرْعَوْنُ وَجُنُودُهُ بَغْياً وَعَدْواً حَتَّى إِذَا أَدْرَكَهُ الْغَرَقُ قَالَ آمَنتُ أَنَّهُ لا إِلِـهَ إِلاَّ الَّذِي آمَنَتْ بِهِ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ وَأَنَاْ مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ {90}  آلآنَ وَقَدْ عَصَيْتَ قَبْلُ وَكُنتَ مِنَ الْمُفْسِدِينَ   {91}  يونس 
اعتقد أن القول بأن آلآنَ وَقَدْ عَصَيْتَ قَبْلُ وَكُنتَ مِنَ الْمُفْسِدِينَ هى من قول الله عز وجل وليست من قول سيدنا جبريل .
 فَالْيَوْمَ نُنَجِّيكَ بِبَدَنِكَ لِتَكُونَ لِمَنْ خَلْفَكَ آيَةً وَإِنَّ كَثِيراً مِّنَ النَّاسِ عَنْ آيَاتِنَا لَغَافِلُونَ {92} "  يونس
لا يوجد عندى أى اعتراض على نظرية الصديق غريب الدار فما يدرينا أنه أى فرعةن نجا ورأته بنى إسرائيل وأن الية مستمرة وجسده محفوظ بأمر الله وسيظهر مرة أخرى كآية مستمرة ومتجددة ويمكن أن يكون نحى بجسده فقط من عوامل الزمن التى يتعرض لها الغرقى مثل التصبن الرمى والتحلل وأن باقى جيشه قد أصابته هذه العوامل .
أما القول بأن نجاته كانت بندائه فهذا قول لا أستطيع الفصل فيه ولو النى أعلم أن ابو لهب يخفف عنه العذاب يوم الأثنين من كل اسبوع لفرحه بمولد النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم فقد جاء في صحيح البخاري حديث رقم: (5101) ج(9/140)، من طريق عروة بن الزبير أن زينب ابنة أبي سلمة أخبرته أن أم حبيبة بنت أبي سفيان أخبرتها أنها قالت: "يا رسول الله، أنكح أختي بنت أبي سفيان....وفيه أن النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم- قال: أرضعتني وأبا سلمة ثويبة، فلا تعرضن علي بناتكن ولا أخواتكن، قال عروة: وثويبة مولاة لأبي لهب، وكان أبو لهب اعتقها، فأرضعت النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم-، فلما مات أبو لهب أريه بعض أهله بشر حيبة قال له: ماذا لقيت؟ قال أبو لهب: لم ألق بعدكم، غير أني سقيت في هذه بعتاقتي ثويبة".فليس مستغرب أن يتقبل ينجى الله الفرعون ببدنه نظير قوله آمَنتُ أَنَّهُ لا إِلِـهَ إِلاَّ الَّذِي آمَنَتْ بِهِ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ وَأَنَاْ مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ 
الأحاديث الخاصة بحشو فم الفرعون وخاصة هذا الحديث 
وأخرج الطبراني في الأوسط عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال "قال لي جبريل: ما كان على الأرض شيء أبغض إلي من فرعون، فلما آمن جعلت أحشو فاه حمأة وأنا أغطه خشية أن تدركه الرحمة". 
يستفاد منه أن الغرق كان فى ماء النيل حيث توجد الحمأة السوداء وأعتقد أنها لا توجد فى قاع البحر المالح المكون من الرمال والله اعلم .
ذكر أخى غريب الدار أنه يرجح حدوث القصة فى جنوب مصر وقد قلت أنا أنه فى السودان الذى كان يعتبر جنوب مصر وأن رجح البعض حدوث الغرق فى بحر يوسف أو بحيرة قارون وقد ذكرت فى مداخلة سابقة لى أنه كان يوجد على حدود النوبة مرسى للسفن وأن المنطقة تسمى خور موسى ( على ما أذكر ) إلا أننى اقول أنها لو حدثت فى مصر فأنها تكون قد حدثت فى بحيرة المنزلة وقد دللت فى مشاركة سابقة على غرق مدينتين تحت الرمال فى هذه المنطقة

دمتم بخير وصحة

----------


## غريب الدار

الأستاذ الفاضل / سيد إبراهيم
شكرا على ردك الكريم .. و أرجوا ممن يعملون في مجال الآثار الإنتباه لإحتمال صحة ما تطرقت إليه , لعلهم يجدون الدليل المادي  .

المنطقة التي يحتمل حدوث الغرق فيها هى منطقة جنوب الدلتا , المحصورة ما بين رأس الدلتا و بحر يوسف جنوبا. و قد يكون في بحر يوسف أو بحيرة قارون .

المنطقة كبيرة و لكن أعلم أن هناك العديد من الآثريون يبحثون و بتقنيات حديثة , و معدات جنود فرعون دليل . و أعتقد بوجود جرف صخري يتجه من الغرب للشرق. و هناك بإذن الله يمكن العثور على ما أبحث عنه.

أرجوكم .....أرجوا الإهتمام و إيصال ذلك لعلماء الآثار , لا أريدهم أن يزيدوا المصاريف , و كل ما أريده أن يضعوا كلامي أمام أعينهم أثناء عملهم .

----------


## سيد جعيتم

اخى ابن طيبة
اعلم انك معنا ولكن نريد أن نعلم رأيك
الشكر للأساتذة طارق شكرى وماهر وغريب الدار ولكل من شاركنا .

----------


## mr saad

الأخوة الأفاضل ... السلام عليكم والرحمة
مرة أخرى أعود إليكم أيها الأخوة بعد غياب طويل أظن أنه لم يفتقدني فيه الأخوة المشاركون ولو أني كنت أتمنى العكس أملا في أن تعتبروني عضوا في تلك الأسرة الحميمة , انشغلت خلاله بأمور كثيرة برغم أني كنت متابعا لكل ما يطرح من مشاركات , منها ما توافق مع قناعاتي ومنها ما اختلف , ولكني وجدت فرصة سانحة اليوم للمشاركة فعزمت ألا أضيع الفرصة.
أولا أود أن أحييكم جميعا على عزمكم في المضي قدما نحو استكمال الموضوع الرائع , وهذا الإصرار والعزيمة التي تستحقون عليها كل تحية طيبة.
وأخص بالتحية أستاذنا الذي يستحق كل احترام وتقدير : سيد إبراهيم

وأطرح هنا سؤالا كتعليق على فرضية أخونا غريب الدار , ألا وهو : كيف تكون نجاة فرعون ببدنه آية لمن خلفه ؟ برغم فرضية عدم بقاء بدنه ؟
وللإجابة على هذا السؤال دعونا نتطرق لتأملات في آيات القرآن الكريم , ربما ليس لها علاقة مباشرة بالموضع الذي نبحث فيه , لكنه يجيب عن سؤالنا بشكل مبهر.
إن تحول حادثة نجاة فرعون ببدنه لتحاكي تماما ما أخبرنا به ربنا تبارك وتعالى في بعض المواضع عن سفينة نوح عليه السلام , يقول تعالى :
وَلَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا نُوحاً إِلَى قَوْمِهِ فَقَالَ يَا قَوْمِ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ مَا لَكُم مِّنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرُهُ أَفَلَا تَتَّقُونَ{23} ........ إلى قوله تعالى : َقُل رَّبِّ أَنزِلْنِي مُنزَلاً مُّبَارَكاً وَأَنتَ خَيْرُ الْمُنزِلِينَ{29} إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ وَإِن كُنَّا لَمُبْتَلِينَ{30} المؤمنون
يخبرنا الله تعالى في تلك الآيات أن في قصة الفلك والطوفان آيات للناس , وهذه الآيات لا تنحصر فقط فيمن حضر الواقعة وشاهدها وعاينها رأي العين , بل إن هذه الآيات للعالمين , وذلك برغم عدم بقاء الأثر للأجيال القادمة , فلا يفهم أبدا من الآيات أن سفينة نوح لا يمكن أن تكون آية إلا للذين شاهدوها فقط , بل إنها آية لكل من سمع بها من العالمين , ولا يلزم حصول العظة هاهنا لمن رآها فقط , بل إن العظة تتحقق أيضا لكل من سمع بها حتى وإن لم يعاينها.
وهذا ما تؤكده الآيات الأخرى , يقول تعالى :
فَأَنجَيْنَاهُ وَمَن مَّعَهُ فِي الْفُلْكِ الْمَشْحُونِ{119} ثُمَّ أَغْرَقْنَا بَعْدُ الْبَاقِينَ{120} إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَةً وَمَا كَانَ أَكْثَرُهُم مُّؤْمِنِينَ{121} الشعراء
أي : إن في نبأ نوح وما كان من إنجاء المؤمنين وإهلاك المكذبين لَعلامة وعبرةً عظيمة لمن بعدهم, وما كان أكثر الذين سمعوا هذه القصة مؤمنين بالله وبرسوله وشرعه.
وهذه الآية الأخيرة تشعرنا بمدى التشابة الكبير بينها وبين الآية موضع بحثنا :
{فَالْيَوْمَ نُنَجِّيكَ بِبَدَنِكَ لِتَكُونَ لِمَنْ خَلْفَكَ آيَةً وَإِنَّ كَثِيراً مِّنَ النَّاسِ عَنْ آيَاتِنَا لَغَافِلُونَ }يونس92
فكلاهما تتحدث عن حصول آية تركها الله للناس أي عبرة وعظة كبيرة لمن أراد أن يؤمن بالله تعالى ويتعظ , برغم أن الكثير من الناس لا يؤمنون بالله مع وجود الآيات ووضوحها , فالآيتان موجهتان لكل الناس وليس لمن حضر الواقعة فقط أو لمن تلاهم مباشرة من الناس فقط , وهكذا ينبغي علينا أن نفهم العظة من غرق فرعون ونجاته ببدنه , كما فهمنا تماما الآية والعظة المتحصلة من وقائع قصة نوح وسريان الفلك.
ولعل في موضع آخر معنى يؤكد ما أردنا أن نوضح , وعمقا أكبر في الفهم والإدراك لحقيقة المقصود من الآيات الكريمة , حيث يقول تعالى :
وَلَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا نُوحاً إِلَى قَوْمِهِ فَلَبِثَ فِيهِمْ أَلْفَ سَنَةٍ إِلَّا خَمْسِينَ عَاماً فَأَخَذَهُمُ الطُّوفَانُ وَهُمْ ظَالِمُونَ{14} فَأَنجَيْنَاهُ وَأَصْحَابَ السَّفِينَةِ وَجَعَلْنَاهَا آيَةً لِّلْعَالَمِينَ{15}
وهكذا فإن السفينة أو الفلك التي جرت بعباد الله ومخلوقاته أصبحت آية للعالمين حتى وإن لم تبقى أجيالا كثيرة بعد واقعة الطوفان , وتوجب على العالمين أن يؤمنوا بها ويتفهموا العظة والمقصود الذي أراده الله تعالى من الآيات , وعلى ضوء ذلك نفهم كيف أن الله تعالى قد جعل أيضا من غرق فرعون ونجاته ببدنه - حتى وإن لم يبقى بدنه حتى الآن - آية لكل من خلفه , سواء منهم من شاهد الواقعة , أو لمن لم يحضرها منهم في الأجيال البعيدة , ولا يستلزم ذلك أن يبقى بدنه ويحفظ كل هذه السنوات , فليس هذا أبدا المقصود من الآية وإلا اعتُبر تكلفا لا طائل منه , وليس هذا هو المتحصل والمقصود من اعتبار العظة وتحصل الموعظة من واقعة الغرق والنجاة بالبدن , فأنا مقتنع تماما أن بدن فرعون ليس له وجود الآن , لا بالتحنيط ولا بغيره , وأن نجاته ببدنه كان في حينه فقط برغم استمرار الآية والموعظة لكل الناس من هذه القصة حتى قيام الساعة , وهذا ما أؤمن به من قرارة نفسي تجاه هذا الموضوع والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم.
أما بالنسبة لكيفية الغرق وهل كان في بحر أو في نهر , فأنا أرجح أنه كان في نهر النيل , وأوافق في ذلك الأستاذ سيد فيما قال من أن الحمأة موضعها المياة العذبة وليس في قاع البحر , وأضيف هاهنا ما قاله شيخنا الألباني رحمه الله في السلسلة الصحيحة تعليقا على حديث :
( قال لي جبريل لو رأيتني وأنا آخذ من حال البحر فأدسه في فم فرعون مخافة أن تدركه الرحمة ) . ( صحيح ) . قال الشيخ : الحال الطين الأسود كالحمأ . أ.هـ
ولي نظرية سوف أعرضها واتعرض فيها لنقاط مثل مكان الغرق وموقع المدينة مسرح الأحداث يأتي في حينه.
كما أن لي تعليقات بخصوص نظرية أخي طارق شكري أتمنى أن يمهلني الوقت لطرحها.
ودمتم بخير

أحمد سعد الدين

----------


## AmonRâ

اولا اخي الاستاذ أحمد سعد الدين شخصيا افتقدتك و افتقدت الكثير من الاخوة الذين ساهموا بالكثير من الجهد و النقاش و ان غفلنا في ذكرهم فهو راجع اساسا لقلة المشاركات في الفترة الاخيرة وهذا راجع لانها فترة عطل و انا ارجح ان الوتيرة التي تعودنا عليها من قبل ستعود باذن الله...

اعود للموضوع فاقول : انا اتفق معاك تماما في ما ذهبت له استاذي العزيز الى ان بدن فرعون الذي دوخ الملايين ليس بالضرورة يكون موجودا الان، اولا ان يكون البحر او النهر لفضه فاما ان يكون تعفن فمن غير المعقول ان ياخذه بنو اسرائيل وهو الذي نكل بهم، و في هذه الحالة يكون بدنه قد نجى لحظتها و اختفى الى الابد بعد تعفنه او بعد ان تنهشه الوحوش و اما ان يكون اخده احد من آل فرعون فحنطه  و في هذه الحالة يمكن ان تكون المومياء قد سرقت و بيعت كي غيرها من الموياوات التي تم التجارة بها و اما ان تكون حفظت كما يذهب اليه البعض و في هذه الحالة و بوجود عشرات المومياوات التي يمكن مشاهدتها في المتاحف تكون آية ليست ذا شأن بوجود مثيلاتها. في كلمة انا استبعد ايضا امكانية ان يكون بدن فرعون محفوض في مكان ماء.

ا ما عن قصة غرق فرعون في بحر او نهر فانا ارجح فكرة بحيرة فمن المعروف ايضا ان الطين او الحماء يوجد ايضا في قاع البحيرات و يوجد في سناء و  شرق الدلتا عدد لا باس به من هذه البحيرات. فالفكرة يا اخوتي ان من البديهي ان النهر اذا شق لنصفين فمن جهة تدفق المياه اي جهة الجنوب  يمكن  ان يتكون ما يشبه الجدار في حالة انقسامه لنصفين  لكن من الجهة الثانية اي الشمال فالماء سيجف لانه سيواصل تدفق في اتجاه البحر. فالمشهد لادي وصف في القران الكريم لا يمكن ان يطبق الا في بحر او بحيرة و لا يجوز بنهر و الله اعلم. اريد ان اشد انتباهكم لشيء ان المعجزات الالهية مهما بدت لنا صعبة و مستحيلة لها تفسير علمي.  فالله بقدرته قادر على تسخير الكون بكامله  لارادته فانا تناقشت مع بعض الاخوة في حالة انقسام البحر او البحيرة و ما هو التفسير الجيولوجي لهذه الضاهرة التي حدثت  للحظات معدودة و خلصنا الى فكرة التسونامي. و هي ضاهرة جيولوجيا شهدناها جميع على التلفاز و راينا كيف ان زلزال في قاع البحر شطر قاع البحر الى نصفين فينخفض مستوى المياه و كلنا شاهدناا كيف تمت عملية الجز  (تقلص الماء او ابتعاده عن الساحل )  على الساحل حتى ان الناس تمكنو من التوغل لامتار عديدة في البحر الجاف انطلاقا من الساحل ثم و بعد دقائق معدودة تعاود المياه لتغمر اليابسة و تتوغل بدورها مائة الامتار. هذه محاولة مني لتقريب الصورة و لمحاولة ايجاد تفسير علمي جيولوجي لانقسام البحر ليمر موسى و اتباعه و يغرق فرعون و اتباعه و الله اعلم.

----------


## غريب الدار

أخي أحمد سعد الدين
الحمد لله على السلامة , و نحن جميعا في انتظار مشاركتك و مشاركة كل مستطيع للوصول لما فيه الفائدة بإذن الله . و الحمد لله أنك بخير و عافية و ندعوا الله دوام الصحة و العافيه لك و لكل الأساتذة الأفاضل و ننتظر المشاركات المثمرة ..

و لكل منا ظروفه الخاصة التي تجبره أحيانا لأن يغيب لفترات لذلك نعذر كل من تغيب عنا و ندعوا للجميع بالعودة الحميدة و أن نتعاون جميعا و نتكامل و الأجر و الثواب من المولى عز و جل و يا رب ثبتنا على الخير و فعلة و الصلاح و طريقة ....

مازلنا ننتظر بعض ما أشرت إليه سابقا و أكدت عليه في مشاركتك الحالية عن فرضيتك عن مكان الغرق. 
و لقد رجحت أنت في مشاركة سابقة أن الغرق كان في منطقة الدلتا و لي وجهة نظر كنت طرحتها بأن الغرق كان جنوب الدلتا . و أنتظر برهانك بشغف .

لدي قناعة أن البدن مازال مدفون مكان الغرق و لديك قناعة غير ذلك و لدى بعض الأخوة وجهة نظر أخرى و تحديد مكان الغرق مهم لهذا السبب.

و أتفق معك أن الغرق تم في نهر النيل و بإذن الله أنا على يقين أنه تم في المنطقة المحصورة ما بين رأس الدلتا – جنوبها – و حتى بحر يوسف , و يشمل ذلك بحيرة قارون ... و  لقد رجحت أنه إلى الشرق من مدينة منفيس , و لكن لأسباب أخرى جعلتني أرجح أنه تم في بحر يوسف تحديدا .... و للأسف ليس لدي الأدوات الكافية للتحقق لذلك طلبت و أطلب مساعدة علماء الآثار و لقد أوضحت دليل هام إن وجدوه سوف يكون بإذن الله هو مكان الغرق و هو جرف صخري متجه من الشرق إلى الغرب ضمن النطاق الذي حددته أعلاه.

و أما عن الآية من الغرق فنحن جميعا نجمع على العبرة منها و العبرة موجودة في جميع قصص و آيات المولى عز و جل كلها قوية دامغة و آية نجاة بدن فرعون أستشعر فيها من القوة بأنها قصصية و عبرة لمن عاصرها و لمن أتى بعدهم و إلى يومنا الحاضر و إلى آخر الزمان فالجانب القصصي و العبرة من تلك الأحداث أساسية  .

و في اعتقادي أن الحياة الدنيا هذه مثل الحلقة و عثورنا على دلائل مادية تحكي لنا قصص الأولين ..... هي الأمور الختامية في نهاية هذه الحياة الدنيا الحلقية الهيئة. نحن كنا مستقبل أجدادنا و هم ماضينا ...بعض  أخبارنا كانت عندهم نبوءات و لقد تحققت و مازال الخاتمة ... و أخبارهم هي عندنا آثار و تاريخ  في عثورنا على دلائل مادية يؤكد للمشكك أن ذلك الماضي حدث بتلك التفاصيل التي وردت عندنا ....

هذه وجه نظري الخاصة لذلك أستشعر بأن لتلك الآية نظرة عميقة أخرى لا تتعارض مع  وجة النظر الأصلية و هي العبرة من القصة  بل تكاملها و تقويها و تلك الآية هي العثور على البدن محفوظا حفظا بدون تدخل بشر 

عدم عثورنا على ذلك البدن لن ينفي العبرة الأصلية من القصة , و لكن إن عثرنا على ذلك البدن يكون هناك أبعاد أعمق لتلك الآية التي أخبرتنا بها الآيات الكريمة الواردة في القرآن المجيد و التي لم يعرفها و لم يذكرها أحد من البشر في العصور القديمة و لا حتى أهل الكتاب . و لقد أوضحت في مشاركتي السابقة في التساؤل هل ظهر جسد فرعون بعد الغرق . و ناقشت أن لا دليل قطعي يؤكد أن البدن قد ظهر بعد الغرق , لذلك فمفهوم النجاة في اعتقادي يحمل عمق أدعوا الله أن ندركه ....

دمتم جميعا بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأستاذ والصديق الفاضل / احمد عز الدين
انت معنا فى القلب وأأسف إذا كنت نسيت أن أقدم لك الشكر ضمن الأخوة الأصدقاء ولكن السن والزهيمر وما إلى ذلك . اشكرك وفى أنتظار ما ستأتينا به وأن واثق من أنه سيكون مفيد جداً . دمت بخير وسامحنى

----------


## سيد جعيتم

السادة الأفاضل
اسئلة طافت بخاطرى وأردت أن انقلها اليكم لعلى أجد الإجابة عندكم :
1- هل حكم سيدنا يعقوب وأولاده مصر مثلما قال اخى / طارق شكرى .؟
2- بنو اسرائيل هل اختلطوا بالمصريين وتزوجوا منهم وبمرور الزمن اصبح الكثير من اهل مصر هم من نتاج هذا التزاوج ؟.
3- هل السحرة الذين جأو لعرض سحرهم من بنى إسرائيل وهل كانوا مؤمنين قبل سيدنا موسى ومن هو الإله الذى كانوا يؤمنون به بدليل أن فرعون عاتبهم على إيمانهم بدون أذنه ولو كانوا على الديانة المصرية القديمة فبنوا إسرائيل كان منهم أو معظمهم من هم على هذه الديانة .
4- هل اليهود هم اتباع سيدنا موسى فقط  وأنه لا علاقة لبنى إسرائيل الذين كانوا متواجدين بمصر باليهود او انقطعت هذه الصلة بينهم؟
5- هل ارسل سيدنا موسى لأهل مصر جميعاً ومنهم نسل يعقوب أم أرسل للخروج من مصر بمن خرج معه من اليهود فقط؟ وهل لليهود القادمين من أوربا صلة باليهود الذين خرجوا مع موسى؟
هذه اسئلة كتبتها سريعاً بدون تنسيق .
اين نظرية ابن طيبة وتعليقه على باقى النظريات ؟

----------


## mr saad

أستاذنا الفاضل / سيد إبراهيم
في مروري اليوم قرأت مجموعة الأسئلة التي طرحتها فتخيرت منها السؤال الأول , وكنت قد طرحت ذات السؤال على نفسي من قبل , ولم يكن هذا السؤال قد نبع من فراغ , فهناك من الأدلة والظواهر ما يؤيد هذه الفرضية , فتعالوا معي نستعرض تلك الفرضية من خلال الآيات الكريمة.
ولكن أولا وقبل أن نستعرض الآيات دعونا نلقي الضوء على الفترة التي دخل فيها يوسف عليه السلام أرض مصر - وإن كنت أختلف مع ما وصلتم إليه من استنتاج فرضي بان يوسف ويعقوب عليهما السلام وبني إسرائيل قد دخلو في عهد الأسرة الثانية عشر - فعلى أرجح الأقوال أن يوسف عليه السلام قد دخل إلى أرض مصر في عهد الهكسوس وهناك من الأدلة ما تؤيد ذلك في القرآن أولا ثم في شواهد الأحداث التاريخية ثانيا , ثم في التوراة نفسها ثالثا وأخيرا ولكن ليس هاهنا موضع بسطها ومناقشتها إنما هي مجرد تمهيد لما نناقشه الآن , وعلى ضوء ذلك يمكننا أن نفهم كيف أن بني إسرائيل قد أصبحوا عرقا جنسيا وطائفة من أحد أطياف الهكسوس الذين تكون شعبهم من أخلاط وأطياف آسيوية وسامية وعبرانية مختلفة , فلم يكن من المستغرب وقتئذ أن يصلوا لسدة الحكم على أرض مصر اثناء فترة حكم الهكسوس للقطر المصري , وعلى هذا يمكننا أن نتخيل كيف أن نبي الله يعقوب ومن بعده نبي الله يوسف قد وصلوا إلى حكم البلاد , فلم يكن وقتها من هو احق منهما بحكم البلاد في تلك الظروف الخاصة جدا والتي قد لا تتكرر على مر التاريخ.
قال تعالى في سورة يوسف:
وَرَفَعَ أَبَوَيْهِ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ وَخَرُّواْ لَهُ سُجَّداً وَقَالَ يَا أَبَتِ هَـذَا تَأْوِيلُ رُؤْيَايَ مِن قَبْلُ قَدْ جَعَلَهَا رَبِّي حَقّاً وَقَدْ أَحْسَنَ بَي إِذْ أَخْرَجَنِي مِنَ السِّجْنِ وَجَاء بِكُم مِّنَ الْبَدْوِ مِن بَعْدِ أَن نَّزغَ الشَّيْطَانُ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَ إِخْوَتِي إِنَّ رَبِّي لَطِيفٌ لِّمَا يَشَاءُ إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْعَلِيمُ الْحَكِيمُ{100}
يقول المفسرون أن العرش هنا مقصود به السرير , وقال آخرون أنه مقصود به مجلسه للاستراحة , وهنا يجب علينا أن نتأمل في الآيات وسياقها , فهل يحتمل المعنى والسياق أن يذكر الله تعالى هذه التفصيلة البسيطة ( أي إجلاسهم على السرير أو في المجلس للاستراحة مثلا ) ؟
الجواب لا , فالسياق يتحدث عن دخول يعقوب عليه السلام وأبناءه إلى مصر وكيف أنه - يوسف - رفع أبويه على العرش وخروا له سجدا جميعا.
إذن السياق لا يحتمل أن يذكر الله تعالى أنه أجلسهم على السرير ( ليستريحوا ) إذن فهو تفسير ركيك لهذا المعني , ويؤيد هذا ما قاله الله تعالى في الآية التالية على لسان يوسف عليه السلام :

رَبِّ قَدْ آتَيْتَنِي مِنَ الْمُلْكِ وَعَلَّمْتَنِي مِن تَأْوِيلِ الأَحَادِيثِ فَاطِرَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ أَنتَ وَلِيِّي فِي الدُّنُيَا وَالآخِرَةِ تَوَفَّنِي مُسْلِماً وَأَلْحِقْنِي بِالصَّالِحِينَ{101}

- يقول المفسرون في هذا الموضع:
ويجوز ان تكون " من " ها هنا للتبعيض أي قد آتيتني بعض الملك وعلمتني بعض التأويل , ويجوز ان تكون لبيان الجنس أي أتيتني الملك وعلمتني تأويل الأحاديث.
- وقال آخر :
وجعل الذي أوتيه بعضا من الملك ومن التأويل لأن ما أوتيه بعض من جنس الملك وبعض من التأويل إشعارا بأن ذلك في جانب ملك الله وفي جانب علمه شيء قليل . وعلى هذا يكون المراد بالملك التصرف العظيم الشبيه بتصرف الملك إذ كان يوسف " عليه السلام " هو الذي يسير الملك برأيه . ويجوز أن يراد بالملك حقيقته ويكون التبعيض حقيقيا أي آتيتني بعض الملك لأن الملك مجموع تصرفات في أمر الرعية وكان ليوسف " عليه السلام " من ذلك الحظ الأوفر وكذلك تأويل الأحاديث .
- وقال صاحب زاد المسير : قد آتيتني من الملك يعني ملك مصر
- وقال أبو السعود في تفسيره : رب قد آتيتني من الملك أي بعضا منه عظيما وهو ملك مصر
- وقال الواحدي في الوجيز : ملك مصر
- وقال البيضاوي في تفسيره : بعض الملك وهو ملك مصر
- وقال البغوي : يعني : ملك مصر
- وقال الشوكاني في فتح القدير : أي بعض الملك لأنه لم يؤت كل الملك إنما أوتي ملكا خاصا وهو ملك مصر في زمن خاص.

قلت : وهكذا نرى أن المفسرين الذين قالوا أن العرش مقصود به السرير ,والذين قالوا أنه أجلسهم في مجلسه , أجمعوا جميعا على أن الملك هو ملك مصر.
ونستطيع الجمع بين ما قاله المفسرين في الآيتين , بذكر ما أورده القرطبي في تفسيره قائلا :
- قال الجوهري وغيره : العرش سرير الملك.

وهكذا يمكننا الجمع بين ما ورد في كتب المفسرين وما ورد في الأثر عن بعض الصحابة والتابعين أن العرش الذي رفع عليه يوسف أبويه هو سرير الملك , وليس سرير ( للاستراحة ) كما ورد في بعض التفاسير , كما أن يوسف عليه السلام قد شكر الله عز وجل على إتيانه من الملك وهو ملك مصر , ومن هنا نعلم أن يوسف عليه السلام قد وصل لسدة الحكم في مصر بعد أن توفي الملك الذي ولاه منصب العزيز وهو أرفع المناصب بعد منصب الملك مباشرة , ونظرا لوجود يعقوب عليه السلام وهو نبي الله عز وجل في ذات الوقت , فقد كان من الأولى تكريما من يوسف عليه السلام واعترافا بحقه كنبي ووالد أن يرفع والده يعقوب على العرش بدلا منه , ومما لا شك فيه أنه بفرض صحة هذه الفرضية فإن يوسف عليه السلام قد تولى الملك من بعد وفاة والده نبي الله يعقوب عليه السلام , وهكذا وصل بنو إسرائيل إلى الملك وتقلدوا المناصب الرفيعة في مصر , بعد أن كانوا مجرد عائلة صغيرة تعيش في البدو في أرض فلسطين.

ولا شك أن بني إسرائيل في مصر بعد يوسف عليه السلام – كما رأينا – قد وصلوا إلى مناصب رفيعة , وكونوا قبيلة وطائفة خاصة بهم على غرار قبائل الهكسوس التي كانت متركزة في مصر في ذلك العصر , فضلا عما امتلكوه من الأرض , وتذكر التوراة أنهم امتلكوا أراضي في أفضل وأخصب الأرض التي كانت في مدينة بر رعمسيس , أو أواريس كما أطلق عليها الهكسوس , وهي بعينها تانيس , أو صان الحجر وقنتير وما حولهما حاليا في محافظة الشرقية في مصر , وكما سبق أن دللنا من أن من كان يحكم مصر في تلك الآونة هم الهكسوس وليس المصريين , والأدلة والشواهد على ذلك كثيرة ومنها ما سوف أورده في محله , يقول الأستاذ سليم حسن في كتابه مصر القديمة   :
" وبعد فترة من الزمن ( أي بعد فترة دخول إبراهيم عليه السلام لمصر في عهد سنوسرت) دخلت أسرة يعقوب مصر واتخذوها موطنا لهم , ومن المحتمل أن لدينا في هذا الحادث ذكرى لاحتلال الهكسوس الشامل للوجه البحري" أ. هـ
ويقول في نفس الموضع :
" لا نزاع أن قصص الأنبياء تحفظ لنا في ثناياها ذكريات في حوادثها لها قيمتها التاريخية , وقد أماط اللثام عن بعضها الكشوف الأثرية الحديثة من ذلك القصص التي تحتوي على عناصر من القانون الحوراني ( سفر التكوين في العهد القديم ) , وتدل شواهد الأحداث أن يوسف كان وزيرا لأحد الفراعنة الهكسوس في مصر ( سفر التكوين ) , وكذلك الآراميون يجوز أنهم كانوا ضمن هجرة الهكسوس ... " أ. هـ
ويتضح من هذا الكلام وغيره أن أحداث قصة يوسف عليه السلام قد جرت في عهد الهكسوس دون غيره من العهود .
وتذكر التوراة أيضا أن الملك في عهد يوسف عليه السلام قد جعل من أفراد عائلة يعقوب رؤساء على حظائر المواشي , وذلك لأنهم كان لهم خبرة في رعي الأغنام والحيوانات , فكان حرياً بهم أن يمتهنوا مثل تلك المهنة التي تتناسب مع خبرتهم في رعي الأغنام , ومع الوقت ازداد نفوذ بني إسرائيل وتعاظم , وخاصة مع ما وصل إليه يوسف عليه السلام من مكانة قريبة من الملك الهكسوسي الذي جعله في أعلى منصب بعد منصب الملك مباشرة , فكان كما ذكره القرآن عزيز مصر , وفي التوراة أرفع منصب بعد منصب الملك.
ومن المحتمل والجائز بالطبع أن يكون بني إسرائيل قد تقلدوا مناصب – ربما ملكية – في مصر بوفاة الملك الهكسوسي الذي كان في عهد يوسف عليه السلام .

ومما يؤكد هذا الكلام قول الله تعالى على لسان موسى عليه السلام بعد خروج بني إسرائيل من مصر مباشرة :
{وَإِذْ قَالَ مُوسَى لِقَوْمِهِ يَا قَوْمِ اذْكُرُواْ نِعْمَةَ اللّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ إِذْ جَعَلَ فِيكُمْ أَنبِيَاء وَجَعَلَكُم مُّلُوكاً وَآتَاكُم مَّا لَمْ يُؤْتِ أَحَداً مِّن الْعَالَمِينَ }المائدة20

وقول موسى هذا يأتي بعد الخروج من مصر مباشرة , حيث كان موسى يذكر بني إسرائيل بنعم الله عليهم , وكيف أن الله تعالى قد جعل فيهم أنبياءً , وجعلهم ملوكا , وهي فترة وجودهم في مصر في عهد يوسف عليه السلام أو بعد عهده مباشرة , وهو ما يتزامن مع عهد الهكسوس , حيث أن الفترة التي تسبق دخولهم مصر لم تكن فترة ملك , ولكنها كانت فترة قبلية وبداوة , ولم يعرف النبي يعقوب عليه السلام حياة المدنية إلا في أواخر أيامه في مصر , ثم أعقبتها فترة حياته في مصر قبيل وفاته , ثم عاش بني إسرائيل من بعده فترة الملك المحتملة هذه , ثم تدهور بهم الحال من بعد عهد يوسف عليه السلام بفترة حين اضطهدهم فرعون وسامهم سوء العذاب , فأصبحوا أذلاء بعد أن كانوا سادة وملوكا , ثم أعقب ذلك خروجهم من مصر مع موسى عليه السلام الذي قال لهم تلك المقولة المبينة في الآية الكريمة السابقة , وعلى ذلك فإن الفترة الوحيدة التي يحتمل وصول بني إسرائيل فيها إلى الملك , هي تلك الفترة التي عايشوها مع يوسف وبعد عهده بقليل أي أثناء حكم الهكسوس , لأن ما قبلها كانت حياة بداوة وقبلية , وما بعدها كانت حياة ذل وقهر , ثم انتهى إذلالهم بخروجهم المعروف من أرض مصر إلى صحراء سيناء والتي أعقبها ضياعهم في التيه.
فقول موسى عليه السلام ينحصر في هذه الحقبة التي عاشوها بين حياة يعقوب في أرض كنعان وبين ضياعهم في التيه , مرورا بفترة اضطهادهم في مصر على يد فرعون الطاغية .

هذه هي قناعتي عن هذه النقطة , ربما كان هناك من يقبلها وربما هناك من يعارضها , ولكن لتفسير الآيات الأخيرة الواردة على لسان موسى عليه السلام دلالة هامة لا يصح إغفالها , ولنعيد طرح السؤال بصياغة أخرى إضافة إلى السؤال الذي طرحه أستاذ سيد :

- في أي فترة بالتحديد جعل الله بني إسرائيل ملوكا في الفترة المحصورة بين دخول يعقوب وبنيه إلى مصر وحتى خروجهم منها ؟
علما بأن :
- قبل دخول مصر كانوا عائلة تعيش في بدو فلسطين ولم يكن قد آتاهم الله الملك بعد.
- بعد دخول مصر ( في حياة يوسف ويعقوب ) كانوا في حالة تمكين وسلطة امتدت حتى قبيل الاضطهاد.
- قبل الخروج مباشرة كانوا في حالة اضطهاد من فرعون وملئه.

وأنا ارى أن للإجابة على هذا السؤال أهمية قصوى في مسار بحثنا هذا , وأرجوا أن أكون قد وفقت في الإجابة عنه.
والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم.

ودمتم بخير
أحمد سعدالدين

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأستاذ الفاضل / احمد سعد الدين
حاولت أن اعتذر اليك فى مشاركة سابقة فزدت الطين بله ووجهت لك رسالتى بأسم / احمد عز الدين . عموماً سعد الدين فيه عزة للدين وانا اعتذر ثانياً . مشاركتك هامة تحتاج للقرأة بتمهل وسأعود اليها ثانياً دمت بخير وصحة

----------


## mr saad

الأستاذ القدير/ سيد إبراهيم 
لا عليك يا سيدي , ما دمت تعنيني فلا مشكلة , وأشكر لك مشاعرك المرهفة واهتمامك البالغ بالجميع , وهذا مما يعمق الرغبة لدي في مقابلتك شخصيا والتعرف على شخصك الموقر لعل الله أن يجعلنا من المتحابين فيه.
عموما أود أن أقرأ تعقيبك وتعقيب كل المشاركين على الإجابة , كما أن هناك أسئلة أخرى تنتظر الإجابة أرجوا أن يسعفني الوقت لإجابتها , بالإضافة إلى نقدي الذي أحضره بخصوص نظرية أخونا طارق شكري , كما أن لدي مجموعة نقاط وقواعد في طريقي لطرحها , وبالإضافة إلى كل ما سبق , وكما ذكرت من قبل فلدي نظريتي الخاصة التي أفضل أن أبقيها للنهاية.

تحياتي لك , ولكل الأخوة المشاركين في موضوعنا الشيق.

أحمد سعد الدين

----------


## غريب الدار

أخوتي الأعزاء
منذ آخر مشاركة للأستاذين سيد إبراهيم و أحمد سعد الدين و الموضوع متوقف , و أعذر الجميع حيث أن لك مشاغلة و ظروفة و ما أتمناه أن تصلكم هذه المشاركة و الجميع بخير و بصحة جيدة , فلقد تعودت عند دخولي على النت أن أفتح الموقع و كم أقلقني عدم وجود مشاركات جديدة . و أقلقني هذا عليكم جميعا و خصوصا أستاذنا الفاضل سيد إبراهيم .


قد لا يكون لدينا جميعا جديد نضيفه و آمل أنه و حتى إن توقف الجهد على هذه الصفحة أن لا يتوقف الجهد في البحث لإظهار الحقيقة و بإذن الله إن كان في العمر بقية يكون هناك لقاءات و بإذن الله يكون فيها أخبار جيدة ....

دمتم جميعا بخير
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
و لا أقول وداعا و لكن إلى لقاء إن شاء الله لا يطول .

أخوكم غريب الدار

----------


## mr saad

*الأخ الفاضل / غريب الدار*
*أشكرك على مشاعرك الطيبة , ولكن أحب أن أطمئنك بأنني واثق تماما من أن الجميع لديه الكثير ليضيفه , وأنا واثق والحمد لله أننا في طريقنا الصحيح للتوصل إلى الحقيقة في هذا الموضوع , ولدي شخصيا قناعة شديدة بأنني قد توصلت إلى جزء كبير منها ولدي الكثير لأضيفه في حينه , لكن المشكلة الحقيقية تكمن في الوقت , وأنا أعرف أن هذه الفترة من السنة تحمل الكثير والكثير من المشاغل لكل الناس , خاصة مع ما تزامن من موسم دراسي جديد مقبل , وموسم شهر رمضان الكريم , فالجميع معذورون لذلك , أنا شخصيا في فترة امتحانات احد فصول الدراسات العليا , ولا أجد وقتا حتى للكلام في الهاتف , وأرجوا أن ينتهي ذلك سريعا وتعود المشاركات إلى التدفق.*
*ولكن أدعوك إن كان لديك الوقت لذلك أن تشاركنا - الأستاذ سيد وأنا - في محاولة الإجابة عن الأسئلة التي طرحها , فربما أضفت لنا الجديد في تلك المناقشات الثرية إلى أن يعود الجميع.*
*وإلى لقاء قريب*
*أحمد سعد الدين*

----------


## طارق شكرى

اخى الفاضل احمد سعد الدين
اعتقد اننا متفقين فى كثير من النقاط و لكنى اختلف معك فى فترة دخول سيدنا يعقوب و بنيه الى مصر و التى رجحت فى مقالك انها فى فترة حكم الهكسوس و كنت رجحت انا سابقا ان بنى اسرائيل هم انفسهم الهكسوس و نجحوا فى دخول مصر على يد نبى الله يوسف و كنت استند فى ذلك على حصانة ابواب مصر فى ذلك الوقت

وَقَالَ يَا بَنِيَّ لَا تَدْخُلُوا مِنْ بَابٍ وَاحِدٍ وَادْخُلُوا مِنْ أَبْوَابٍ مُتَفَرِّقَةٍ وَمَا أُغْنِي عَنْكُمْ مِنَ اللَّهِ مِنْ شَيْءٍ إِنِ الْحُكْمُ إِلَّا لِلَّهِ عَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ وَعَلَيْهِ فَلْيَتَوَكَّلِ الْمُتَوَكِّلُونَ (67) سورة يوسف

ثم بعد دخولهم من ابواب متفرقة دخلوا مصر بعد ان انتظرهم نبى الله يوسف و قابلهم على حدود مصر و ادخلهم مصر امنين

فَلَمَّا دَخَلُوا عَلَى يُوسُفَ آَوَى إِلَيْهِ أَبَوَيْهِ وَقَالَ ادْخُلُوا مِصْرَ إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ آَمِنِينَ (99) سورة يوسف

و هذه الابواب لم تظهر الا مع بداية الاسرة الثانية عشر على يد مؤسسها الملك امنمحات الاول و الذى بنى مجموعة من الحصون تعرف بجدار الحاكم بين حدود مصر و فلسطين و لا اعتقد وجود هذه الابواب فى عصر الهكسوس او حتى صعوبة دخول الاسيويين الى مصر فى عصرهم كما كان فى عصر الاسرة الثانية عشر

و لذلك كنت قد رجحت سابقا دخول بنى اسرائيل فى اخر عصر الاسرة الثانية عشر و بذلك يكون قد تولى سيدنا يعقوب الحكم فى عصر الفوضى فى بداية الاسرة الثالثة عشر و الرابعة عشر و الذى من الواضح انه كان عصر انقسام نتيجة للتعدد الغير طبيعى و هذا العدد الهائل من الملوك مما يشير الى استقلال كل حاكم بملك اقليمه

و بالطبع تمكن سيدنا يعقوب من الوصول للحكم رغم اصوله الغير ملكية او حتى مصرية بفضل ابنه سيدنا يوسف الذى يمتلك جميع المقومات التى تحببه الى الناس من جمال الوجه الذى لم يعرف التاريخ مثله و حسن الخلق و قصته المؤثرة التى من المؤكد انها انتشرت بين الناس فى وقت كانت تنتشر فيه الشائعات فى المجتمع بسهولة بدليل تحدث بعض النسوة بما حدث بين امرأة العزيز و فتاها رغم انه كان فى بيتها و محاولة العزيز تكتم الامر(يُوسُفُ أَعْرِضْ عَنْ هَذَا)

بالاضافة الى نشاته فى بيت العزيز ثم فى بلاط الملك

وَقَالَ الْمَلِكُ ائْتُونِي بِهِ أَسْتَخْلِصْهُ لِنَفْسِي فَلَمَّا كَلَّمَهُ قَالَ إِنَّكَ الْيَوْمَ لَدَيْنَا مَكِينٌ أَمِينٌ (54) سورة يوسف

بالاضافة الى حنكتة و علمه و كثرة ترحاله فى البلاد يتبوأ منها حيث يشاء و تعرف الناس عليه و من المؤكد ان قلوبهم قد مالت اليه

قَالَ اجْعَلْنِي عَلَى خَزَائِنِ الْأَرْضِ إِنِّي حَفِيظٌ عَلِيمٌ (55) وَكَذَلِكَ مَكَّنَّا لِيُوسُفَ فِي الْأَرْضِ يَتَبَوَّأُ مِنْهَا حَيْثُ يَشَاءُ نُصِيبُ بِرَحْمَتِنَا مَنْ نَشَاءُ وَلَا نُضِيعُ أَجْرَ الْمُحْسِنِينَ (56) سورة يوسف

فكانوا اسرة مالكة اجنبية بين اسر ملكية مصرية

وَرَفَعَ أَبَوَيْهِ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ وَخَرُّوا لَهُ سُجَّدًا وَقَالَ يَا أَبَتِ هَذَا تَأْوِيلُ رُؤْيَايَ مِنْ قَبْلُ قَدْ جَعَلَهَا رَبِّي حَقًّا وَقَدْ أَحْسَنَ بِي إِذْ أَخْرَجَنِي مِنَ السِّجْنِ وَجَاءَ بِكُمْ مِنَ الْبَدْوِ مِنْ بَعْدِ أَنْ نَزَغَ الشَّيْطَانُ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَ إِخْوَتِي إِنَّ رَبِّي لَطِيفٌ لِمَا يَشَاءُ إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْعَلِيمُ الْحَكِيمُ (100) رَبِّ قَدْ آَتَيْتَنِي مِنَ الْمُلْكِ وَعَلَّمْتَنِي مِنْ تَأْوِيلِ الْأَحَادِيثِ فَاطِرَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ أَنْتَ وَلِيِّي فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالْآَخِرَةِ تَوَفَّنِي مُسْلِمًا وَأَلْحِقْنِي بِالصَّالِحِينَ (101) سورة يوسف

و تقبلوا تحياتى و دمتم جميعا بخير

----------


## mr saad

*أخي العزيز / طارق شكري*

*شكرا على تعليقك القيم ومرحبا بعودتك المحمودة , ولكن لي مجموعة تعقيبات على كلامك بهذا الشأن من وجوه :*
*الوجه الأول :* 
*قال تعالى : وَقَالَ يَا بَنِيَّ لَا تَدْخُلُوا مِنْ بَابٍ وَاحِدٍ وَادْخُلُوا مِنْ أَبْوَابٍ مُتَفَرِّقَةٍ وَمَا أُغْنِي عَنْكُمْ مِنَ اللَّهِ مِنْ شَيْءٍ إِنِ الْحُكْمُ إِلَّا لِلَّهِ عَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ وَعَلَيْهِ فَلْيَتَوَكَّلِ الْمُتَوَكِّلُونَ (67) سورة يوسف*

*اتفق أهل التفسير على أن يعقوب عليه السلام كان يخشى علي بنيه الحسد والعين ( والعين حق ) , لذلك أمرهم بعدم الدخول من باب واحد , أي لا يدخلوا المدينة من باب واحد , لأنهم كانوا ذوو هيئة وجمال , وكونهم إحدى عشر رجلا أبناء رجل واحد , فخشي عليهم أن يصيبهم أذى من الحسد , لذلك أتبع قوله - وهو نبي الله الموقن بقضائه - أنه لا يغني عنهم من الله شيئا , أي أن دخولهم متفرقين لا يرد قضاء الله , ولكن كانت هناك في نفسه حاجة قضاها ,** لوقوعه حسب إرادته شفقة منه عليهم { وإنه لذو علم لما علمناه } أي وإن يعقوب لصاحب علم من الله من ان العين حق مع أن الحذر لا يدفع القدر وأن ما قضاه الله سبحانه فهو كائن لا محالة ولكنه أراد منهم أن يأخذوا بالأسباب , لذلك فمسألة ربط تلك الأبواب المتفرقة المذكورة بما كان يحدث في الدولة الوسطى هو أمر بعيد تماما , لا محل له هاهنا , حيث أنه لا علاقة بدخولهم من أبواب متفرقة بإجراءات الأمن التي كانت سائدة في الأسرة الثانية عشر , فما كان يسري على الإخوة مجتمعين يسري على بعضهم ولا فرق هنالك البتة من تفرقهم , لذلك أنا أستبعد تماما أن يكون دخول بني إسرائيل في عهد الأسرة الثانية عشر بالإضافة إلى ما لدي من قرائن تؤكد دخولهم في فترة الهكسوس كما سبق وأن ذكرت.*

*الوجه الثاني : رجح المؤرخ اليهودي يوسفوس أن بني إسرائيل هم أنفسهم الهكسوس , وأنه لا فارق بينهم البتة , وأريد أن أنتهز هذه الفرصة لأبين مجموعة حقائق هامة تتعلق بيوسفوس اليهودي ودوره الخطير في موضوع كتابة التاريخ والتوراة على حد سواء لصالح اليهود :*
*- فلافيوس يوسفوس (37 م - 101 م) هو مؤرخ يهودي كان قد نقل عن المؤرخ المصري الشهير مانيتون الذي كتب تاريخ مصر بأكمله منذ فجر التاريخ وعصر ما قبل الأسرات وحتى فترة ما قبل الميلاد , ولكن من العجيب أن كل كتابات المؤرخ المصري مانيتون قد اندثرت نتيجة الحرق الذي أتى على مكتبة الأسكندرية القديمة بالكامل , وهنا برز دور يوسفوس الذي قام بإعادة كتابة تاريخ مانيتون على هواه وكما تمليه عليه شخصيته اليهودية , فانتهز الفرصة السانحة وأخذ يروج لادعاءات كاذبة من أن الهكسوس هم بأنفسهم بني إسرائيل , وأنهم قد حكموا مصر لفترة طويلة من الزمن , حتى خرجوا على أيدي أحمس الملك المصري المعروف ببطل التحرير , والجدير بالذكر أن يوسفوس له دور كبير أيضا في إعادة كتابة التوراة التي كانت مندثرة أيضا في ذلك الوقت , فاتفق مع احبار اليهود على إعادة جمعها وكتابتها , وغني عن الذكر أن نبين كم كانت الترهات والأباطيل والتزويرات التاريخية التي تم دسها في التوراة من جراء ذلك , ومن هنا أيضا نعرف على وجه اليقين كيف ربطت التوراة بين بني إسرائيل وخروجهم وبين الملك رمسيس الثاني الذي تم تلبيسه تهمة اضطهاد اليهود الباطلة , وذلك بذكر أن بني إسرائيل قد تم تسخيرهم في أعمال البناء , لإنشاء مدينتي فيثوم / بيثوم , وبي رعمسيس , فالمؤرخ اليهودي كان يعلم التاريخ الحقيقي الذي دونه مانيتون , ولكنه تحين الفرصة لإعادة كتابة تاريخ بني إسرائيل بطريقة تخدم مصالحهم وأغراضهم وأطماعهم المستقبلية , وكانت محاولاته قد انصبت على عناصر محددة لإضفاء كل ما هو من شأنه ( تعظيم اليهود - تضخيم عددهم - تهويل دورهم - نسبتهم إلى الحضارة - إثبات انجازات وانتصارات زائفة - إثبات أحقيتهم في أراضي وبلاد لا تخصهم ), وكان الداعي في تزوير هذه النقطة بالذات لصالح بني إسرائيل ( نسبة بني إسرائيل إلى عهد رمسيس في الدولة الحديثة ) هو أنه قد صال وجال في التاريخ المصري بأكمله فما وجد حقبة أمجد من حقبة رمسيس الثاني من حيث عظمة الأبنية والانفتاح الاقتصادي والسياسي والفتوحات , وغيرها من الانجازات التي انتقلت بشكل غامض لتصبح هي ذاتها انجازات بني إسرائيل بدلا من إنجازات المصريين , فاختار المؤرخ اليهودي هذه الحقبة لتصبح هي فترة حياة بني إسرائيل في مصر , وتصبح بذلك انجازات رمسيس الثاني قد تمت بفضلهم , ثم اتباع ذلك بإخفاء معالم الحقبة التي عاشوا فيها وإخفاء اسم الملك الذي يزعمون أنه اضطهدهم وتعميم اسم فرعون كلقب يطلق على كل ملك مصري ( وهو أمر غير صحيح بالمناسبة ) , ثم اخفاء الاسم الحقيقي للمكان الذي كان مسرحا للأحداث في مصر , بالإضافة إلى تزوير أعدادهم الأصلية , وفترة بقائهم في مصر , وهذه هي العلة من التزوير.*
*لذلك وجب علينا الآن أن نبين حقيقة هذه الادعاءات , ونعيد الأمور إلى نصابها الحقيقي , ولعل ذلك يعيدنا إلى أسئلة هامة نطرحها على أنفسنا لنصل إلى الحقيقة التي أخفاها يوسفوس وأتباعه : ألا وهي :*
*- في أي عصر دخل بنو إسرائيل مصر ؟*
*- من هم الهكسوس ؟ وما هي صلة بني إسرائيل بهم ؟*
*- كم من الوقت بقي بنو إسرائيل في مصر ؟*
*- كم كان عدد بني إسرائيل حين دخلوا مصر ؟ وكم كان عددهم حين خرجوا منها ؟*
*- هل تم تسخير بني إسرائيل في البناء والتشييد كما ادعوا في التوراة ؟*
*- هل أرسل موسى وهارون عليهما السلام إلى المصريين وبني إسرائيل ؟ أم لبني إسرائيل فقط ؟*
*ولعلنا إذا استطعنا أن نجيب عن هذه الأسئلة أن نصل ببساطة إلى الحقيقة , أو أقرب مايكون إلى الحقيقة , أما ترديد ما تزمر له الأوساط اليهودية في القديم والحديث , والانقياد إلى ما ادعوه وما زوروه وزيفوه من التاريخ فلا يصح بأي حال , واظن أننا جميعا هنا من أجل تفنيد ذلك.*

*والحق أقول لكم أنني قد أمضيت أوقاتا طويلة جدا في البحث والتحقيق في كل أنواع الكتب سواء التاريخية منها أو الدينية من تفسير وحديث وتاريخ المؤرخين العرب والمسلمين التي نصر على تجاهلها , وموسوعات علمية عربية وغربية , كل هذا من أجل أن أصل إلى إجابات حاسمة صحيحة أو قريبة من الصحة , وأظنني فعلت إن لم يثبت لي العكس , ولي أبحاث طويلة في كل جزئية أعرضها وقتما تشاؤون , لكن الخلاصة أورد أن أقدم إجابات سريعة ومقتضبة عن الأسئلة السابقة , وربما تدعونا تلك الأسئلة وإجابتها لنتناقش مناقشات ثرية تقربنا أكثر للوصول إلى الحقيقة.*

*وأقول بعون الله :*
*- في أي عصر دخل بنو إسرائيل مصر ؟ الجواب : في عصر الهكسوس*
*- من هم الهكسوس ؟ وما هي صلة بني إسرائيل بهم ؟ الجواب ( شرحه يطول ) الهكسوس أجناس آسيوية مختلطة ومتشابكة , يشتركون مع بني إسرائيل في سلسلة النسب*
*- كم من الوقت بقي بنو إسرائيل في مصر ؟ الجواب:لم يمضي على بني إسرائيل في مصر أكثر من مائة وخمسين عاما بل الأرجح أنه أقل من ذلك.*
*- كم كان عدد بني إسرائيل حين دخلوا مصر ؟ وكم كان عددهم حين خرجوا منها ؟ الجواب : كان عدد من دخلوا مع يعقوب عليه السلام سبعين نفسا , وحين خرجوا منها لم يزيدوا عن بضعة آلاف ( ربما أقل من ستة آلاف نفس )*
*- هل تم تسخير بني إسرائيل في البناء والتشييد كما ادعوا في التوراة ؟ الجواب : لم يتم تسخير بني إسرائيل في البناء كما ادعوا , ولا يوجد دليل مادي أو تاريخي أو ديني على ذلك سوى ما ذكر في التوراة المحرفة , وإنما كان الاضطهاد من وجه آخر كما ذكر في القرآن.*
*- هل أرسل موسى وهارون عليهما السلام إلى المصريين وبني إسرائيل ؟ أم لبني إسرائيل فقط ؟ الجواب : لم يرسل موسى عليه السلام للمصريين لأنه لم يكن منهم , وإنما الرسول يرسل إلى بني قومه فقط وبلسانهم , وإنما أرسل موسى عليه السلام لبني إسرائيل وفرعون وآله , الذي لنا وقفة طويلة مع أصل قومه نوردها في محلها.*

*هذه اجابات الأسئلة التي طرحتها , ولي في كل سؤال طرح طويل أورده تباعا ولكن حينما يحين دوري في ذلك , وبالطبع لدي قرائن تؤكد ما وصلت إليه , وربما احتمل بعضها الصواب وربما احتمل الخطأ لكني أزعم أنني بذلت الوقت والجهد الكافيين للوصول إلى ذلك , وأرجوا من الجميع مناقشتي لإثراء الموضوع اكثر وأكثر.*

*دمتم جميعا بخير*
*أحمد سعد الدين*

----------


## طارق شكرى

اخى الفاضل احمد سعد الدين
شكرا على ردك و تعليقك
و لكن هل تعتقد حقا ان سيدنا يعقوب كان يخشى على اولاده من الحسد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اعتقد ان اعتقدنا فى ذلك فيجب ان نعتقد ايضا ان الارض معلقة على قرن ثور كما قال بعض المفسرون القدامى و انا هنا لا اشكك فى تفسيرهم و لكنى اقول ان هذا لا يمنع ان يكون لنا ايضا راينا

فان اعتقدت فى ذلك فلى عدة اسئلة ارجوا الرد عليها
فلماذا لم يخشى سيدنا يعقوب عليهم من الحسد و هم فى ارض فلسطين فهل كانوا يسيرون متفرقين ام ان الحسد كان فى مصر فقط فى ذلك الوقت ؟

و لماذا لم يخشى عليهم من الحسد عندما دخلوا مرة اخرى الى ارض مصر مجتمعين على يد نبى الله يوسف ؟

و ايضا لماذا اجتمعوا مرة اخرى بعد دخولهم مصر من ابواب متفرقة عندما اتهموا بالسرقة

فَلَمَّا جَهَّزَهُمْ بِجَهَازِهِمْ جَعَلَ السِّقَايَةَ فِي رَحْلِ أَخِيهِ ثُمَّ أَذَّنَ مُؤَذِّنٌ أَيَّتُهَا الْعِيرُ إِنَّكُمْ لَسَارِقُونَ (70) سورة يوسف

فاعتقد ان (جَهَّزَهُمْ بِجَهَازِهِمْ) تشير الى اخوة يوسف مجتمعين

اما عن قولك
(لذلك فمسألة ربط تلك الأبواب المتفرقة المذكورة بما كان يحدث في الدولة الوسطى هو أمر بعيد تماما , لا محل له هاهنا , حيث أنه لا علاقة بدخولهم من أبواب متفرقة بإجراءات الأمن التي كانت سائدة في الأسرة الثانية عشر , فما كان يسري على الإخوة مجتمعين يسري على بعضهم ولا فرق هنالك البتة من تفرقهم)

فاعتقد ان دخول فرد او اثنان يختلف عن دخول عصبة من احدى عشرة فردا
و لا ادرى من قال عنهم انهم ذو هيئة و جمال و فيهم عشرة من المجرمين (ما علينا)

و لكن لماذا انتظرهم يوسف على حدود مصر

فَلَمَّا دَخَلُوا عَلَى يُوسُفَ آَوَى إِلَيْهِ أَبَوَيْهِ وَقَالَ ادْخُلُوا مِصْرَ إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ آَمِنِينَ (99) سورة يوسف

فقوله تعالى (فَلَمَّا دَخَلُوا عَلَى يُوسُفَ آَوَى إِلَيْهِ أَبَوَيْهِ) تدل على مقابلة يوسف لابويه قبل دخول مصر او قبل قوله لهم (وَقَالَ ادْخُلُوا مِصْرَ إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ آَمِنِينَ) فلماذا انتظرهم يوسف على حدود مصر و لماذا استخدم كلمة (آَمِنِينَ) ؟

و ايضا ارجوا توضيح ان كان دخول بنى اسرائيل الى مصر فى عصر الهكسوس (كما ذكرت انت و لم توضح لنا ما هو دليلك على ذلك) فما هى هذه الابواب و يعقوب و بنيه قد اتوا من ارض فلسطين نفس الارض التى اتى منها الهكسوس ؟ 

و من هم الملوك التى بعثت اليهم بلقيس بهدية فى هذه الاية الكريمة ؟

قَالَتْ إِنَّ الْمُلُوكَ إِذَا دَخَلُوا قَرْيَةً أَفْسَدُوهَا وَجَعَلُوا أَعِزَّةَ أَهْلِهَا أَذِلَّةً وَكَذَلِكَ يَفْعَلُونَ (34) وَإِنِّي مُرْسِلَةٌ إِلَيْهِمْ بِهَدِيَّةٍ فَنَاظِرَةٌ بِمَ يَرْجِعُ الْمُرْسَلُونَ (35) فَلَمَّا جَاءَ سُلَيْمَانَ قَالَ أَتُمِدُّونَنِ بِمَالٍ فَمَا آَتَانِيَ اللَّهُ خَيْرٌ مِمَّا آَتَاكُمْ بَلْ أَنْتُمْ بِهَدِيَّتِكُمْ تَفْرَحُونَ (36) سورة النمل

فهل سيدنا سليمان هو الملوك ؟ و ارجوا ملاحظة كلمة اليهم  (وَإِنِّي مُرْسِلَةٌ إِلَيْهِمْ بِهَدِيَّةٍ)

و ما معنى كلمة (حقا) فى اللغة المصرية القديمة و علامتها الصولجان المعقوف

و اخيرا اخى الفاضل احمد سعد فان دائما مرجعى هو القرأن الكريم و ليس يوسفيوس و لا اعتقد ان ربط بنى اسرائيل بالهكسوس هو شرف لبنى اسرائيل و جميعنا يعلم ان الهكسوس كانوا من الكافرين
و هناك فى القرأن الكريم ما يؤكد ان بنى اسرائيل عند خروجهم مع موسى كانوا من الكافرين

وَإِذْ قُلْتُمْ يَا مُوسَى لَنْ نُؤْمِنَ لَكَ حَتَّى نَرَى اللَّهَ جَهْرَةً فَأَخَذَتْكُمُ الصَّاعِقَةُ وَأَنْتُمْ تَنْظُرُونَ (55) سورة البقرة

وَإِذْ وَاعَدْنَا مُوسَى أَرْبَعِينَ لَيْلَةً ثُمَّ اتَّخَذْتُمُ الْعِجْلَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ وَأَنْتُمْ ظَالِمُونَ (51) سورة البقرة

وَجَاوَزْنَا بِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ الْبَحْرَ فَأَتَوْا عَلَى قَوْمٍ يَعْكُفُونَ عَلَى أَصْنَامٍ لَهُمْ قَالُوا يَا مُوسَى اجْعَلْ لَنَا إِلَهًا كَمَا لَهُمْ آَلِهَةٌ قَالَ إِنَّكُمْ قَوْمٌ تَجْهَلُونَ (138) سورة الاعراف

و ايضا لا اعتقد ان ربط بنى اسرائيل بالهكسوس هو شرف لبنى اسرائيل فكانوا اسوأ خلف لنبى مثل سيدنا يعقوب فخانوا المصريين و ظلموهم بعد ان اكرم المصريين ابائهم يعقوب و يوسف
كما سيخونوا البابليين ايضا بعد ان اكرموهم و وصل بعض اليهود فى بابل الى الوزارة مثل النبى دانيال و لكنهم تأمروا عليهم مع الفرس و مكنوا الفرس من غزو بابل

فاعتقد ان هذا ليس تاريخ مشرف لليهود و اعتقد ان من مصلحة اليهود اخفائه

و ارجوا من الجميع عند ذكر راى ما ان يقدم لنا الدليل على كلامه او حتى اشارة مختصرة بدون تفاصيل و نحن انشاء الله يمكننا ان نفهم التفاصيل و ذلك حتى نستطيع مناقشته

و تقبلوا جميعا تحياتى

----------


## mr saad

*أخي العزيز / طارق شكري*

*لا أدري ما الذي أثار حفيظتك في كلامي , فعلى ما أظن أنني طلبت من الجميع مناقشتي فيما ادعيته , ووضحت بأنه مع اعتقادي فيما وصلت إليه إلا أن هذه الآراء ربما احتمل بعضها الصواب وربما احتمل الخطأ , فلا أرى مع هذا داعيا لإثارة الحفيظة والرد بمثل هذه الطريقة.*
*أولا : في قولك :*




> *و لكن هل تعتقد حقا ان سيدنا يعقوب كان يخشى على اولاده من الحسد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *اعتقد ان اعتقدنا فى ذلك فيجب ان نعتقد ايضا ان الارض معلقة على قرن ثور كما قال بعض المفسرون القدامى و انا هنا لا اشكك فى تفسيرهم و لكنى اقول ان هذا لا يمنع ان يكون لنا ايضا راينا*


*اقول : طبعا أعتقد أن سيدنا يعقوب عليه السلام كان يخشى على أولاده من العين , بل أؤمن بذلك أيضا , ولا أرى في هذا الرأي أي مدعاة للسخرية والتعريض , فهو رأي معتبر بكلام العلماء شئنا ذلك أم أبينا , ولم لا وقد خشي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على الحسن والحسين من العين وهاك الدليل ,فقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم كما في الحديث الصحيح : العين حق , رواه غير واحد من الأئمة وصححه الألباني رحمه الله*
*وكان صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول في دعائه مستعيذا بالله من العين وشرها :* 
*عن ابن عباس قال كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يعوذ الحسن والحسن أعيذكما بكلمات الله التامة من كل شيطان وهامة ومن كل عين لامة ويقول إن أباكما كان يعوذ بهما إسماعيل وإسحاق . رواه البخاري*
*وأما ما ذهب إليه المفسرون في ذلك من أدلة :*
*- قال ابن عباس ومحمد بن كعب ومجاهد والضحاك وقتادة والسدي وغير واحد إنه : خشي عليهم العين وذلك أنهم كانوا ذوي جمال وهيئة حسغنة ومنظر وبهاء فخشي عليهم أن يصيبهم الناس بعيونهم فإن العين حق تستنزل الفارس عن فرسه.*
*- وقال الإمام الطبري :حدثنا الحسن بن محمد قال حدثنا شبابة قال حدثنا ورقاء عن ابن أبي نجيح عن مجاهد : { إلا حاجة في نفس يعقوب قضاها } خيفة العين على بنيه*
*- وفي فتح القدير :*
*وقد أخرج ابن جرير وابن أبي حاتم عن ابن عباس في قوله : { وقال يا بني لا تدخلوا من باب واحد } قال : رهب يعقوب عليهم العين وأخرج ابن أبي شيبة وابن جرير وابن المنذر عن محمد بن كعب قال : خشي عليهم العين*
*- وقال الإمام القرطبي :*
*ففي هذه الأحاديث أن العين حق وأنها تقتل كما قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهذا قول علماء الأمة ومذهب أهل السنة وقد أنكرته طوائف من المبتدعة وهم محجوجون بالسنة وإجماع علماء هذه الأمة وبما يشاهد من ذلك في الوجود فكم من رجل أدخلته العين القبر وكم من جمل ظهير أدخلته القدر لكن ذلك بمشيئة الله تعالى*
*- وقال السيوطي في الدر المنثور :*
*وأخرج عبد الرزاق وابن جرير وابن المنذر وابن أبي حاتم وأبو الشيخ عن قتادة رضي الله عنه في قوله لا تدخلوا من باب واحد قال : كانوا قد أوتوا صورا وجمالا فخشي عليهم أنفس الناس*
*- وفي تفسير البيضاوي :*
*ولعله لم يوصهم ذلك في الكرة الأولى لأنهم كانوا مجهولين حينئذ أو كان الدعي إليها خوفه على بنيامين وللنفس آثار منها العين*
*قلت :وقد وفدوا في المرة الأولى مع الوافدين ولم يكن حالهم معروف إلافي المرة الثانية بعد أن ذاع ما جرى لهم مع العزيز ( يوسف عليه السلام ) في المرة الأولى ومن إكرامه إياهم , فكانت الخشية في المرة الثانية أولى من الأولى , بالإضافة إلى خشيته أن يسترعي عددهم أبصار أهل المدينة وحراسها وأزياؤهم أزياء الغرباء عن أهل المدينة أن يوجسوا منهم خيفة من تجسس أو سرقة فربما سجنوهم أو رصدوا الأعين إليهم فيكون ذلك ضرا لهم وحائلا دون سرعة وصولهم إلى يوسف " عليه السلام " ودون قضاء حاجتهم
*
*وعلى هذا فهذا كلام مجاهد وقتادة وابن عباس رضي الله عنهم , فهل نحن أعلم من هؤلاء ؟ , وهل ما زلنا مصرَين من أن لنا رأينا بجانب هؤلاء , كابن عباس مثلا رضي الله عنهما والذي لقب بحبر الأمة لغزارة علمه وقد دعا له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالفقه والتأويل ؟*
*أعتقد أيضا أن هذا إجماع وليست آراء فردية , ولا تتساوى بأي وجه مع من قال إن الأرض على قرن ثوركما أوردت في كلامك , وليس هذا كذاك - مع احترامي الشديد -فلا مقارنة البتة بين الآراء الشاذة وبين الإجماع , وخاصة إجماع الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم أجمعين , فالمفسرون أخي طارق لا يرجحون بالرأي كما نفعل نحن بل بالدليل والمأثور عن الأولين , الذين كانوا أحسن فهما , وأكثر إدراكا لمعاني القرآن الكريم الذي نزل عليهم في الأساس , ولا أخالك بعد هذا تعارض من أن كلام الصحابة له الأفضلية في التصديق.*

*ثانيا : في قولك :*
*



			
				 و لا ادرى من قال عنهم انهم ذو هيئة و جمال و فيهم عشرة من المجرمين (ما علينا)
			
		

*
*أقول : لا يصح أخي الفاضل أن ننعت إخوة يوسف وأبناء يعقوب الأسباط بتلك الصفة حتى وإن كان الشيطان قد نزغ بينهم وبين يوسف عليه السلام , فلقد عفا الله عنهم فيما بعد ذلك , ولا يلزم من أن غالبية شعب بني إسرائيل الذين أتوا من نسلهم كانوا مجرمين أن يكون الأسباط كذلك , ولا ننسى أن موسى عليه السلام هو حفيد السبط لاوي أخو يوسف الذي كان معهم حين ألقوه في الجب , فهؤلاء قد أفضوا إلى ما قدموا ولا يصح نعتهم بالمجرمين كما أوردت , أما مسألة أنهم كانوا ذوي هيئة وجمال , فلم لا ؟ بل كيف لا يكونون كذلك وهم أبناء أنبياء , أبوهم يعقوب وجدهم إسحق وجدهم الأكبر إبراهيم عليهم جميعا السلام , وأخوهم نبي قد أوتي شطر الحسن , ومن نسلهم أيضا أتى الأنبياء , فلا يجب أن يدفعنا تعاطفنا مع يوسف عليه السلام إلى نعت إخوته الذين أخطأوا في حقه ثم تابوا بـ " المجرمين " كما نعتهم أنت.*

*ثالثا : في قولك :*
*



			
				 و من هم الملوك التى بعثت اليهم بلقيس بهدية فى هذه الاية الكريمة ؟
			
		

*


> *قَالَتْ إِنَّ الْمُلُوكَ إِذَا دَخَلُوا قَرْيَةً أَفْسَدُوهَا وَجَعَلُوا أَعِزَّةَ أَهْلِهَا أَذِلَّةً وَكَذَلِكَ يَفْعَلُونَ (34) وَإِنِّي مُرْسِلَةٌ إِلَيْهِمْ بِهَدِيَّةٍ فَنَاظِرَةٌ بِمَ يَرْجِعُ الْمُرْسَلُونَ (35) فَلَمَّا جَاءَ سُلَيْمَانَ قَالَ أَتُمِدُّونَنِ بِمَالٍ فَمَا آَتَانِيَ اللَّهُ خَيْرٌ مِمَّا آَتَاكُمْ بَلْ أَنْتُمْ بِهَدِيَّتِكُمْ تَفْرَحُونَ (36) سورة النمل*
> 
> *فهل سيدنا سليمان هو الملوك ؟ و ارجوا ملاحظة كلمة اليهم (وَإِنِّي مُرْسِلَةٌ إِلَيْهِمْ بِهَدِيَّةٍ)*
> 
> *و ما معنى كلمة (حقا) فى اللغة المصرية القديمة و علامتها الصولجان المعقوف*


*لا أدري ما علاقة هذه الأسئلة بالنقاط التي نناقشها أرجوا الإيضاح أكثر من ذلك.*

*رابعا : في قولك* 
*



			
				و اخيرا اخى الفاضل احمد سعد فان دائما مرجعى هو القرأن الكريم و ليس يوسفيوس و لا اعتقد ان ربط بنى اسرائيل بالهكسوس هو شرف لبنى اسرائيل و جميعنا يعلم ان الهكسوس كانوا من الكافرين
			
		

*


> *و هناك فى القرأن الكريم ما يؤكد ان بنى اسرائيل عند خروجهم مع موسى كانوا من الكافرين*


*أنا لم أتهمك بالطبع أن مرجعك يوسفوس اليهودي , فهل أوحى كلامي لك بهذا ؟*
*ثم من قال أنه لا شرف في أن يرتبط بني إسرائيل بالهكسوس , فمحاولة ربط أنفسهم بالهكسوس فيه رفعة لشأنهم , من ادعائهم بأنهم استولوا على مصر وحكموها لفترة طويلة , وما في ذلك من تعريض خفي بأحقيتهم المزعومة في أرض وادي النيل كجزء من دولة إسرائيل الكبرى المزعومة , بحجة أنهم تملكوا عليها في وقت من الأوقات , ولا شك أن الهكسوس كانوا أصحاب حضارة أيضا لا شك فيها , ولم يكونوا همج وغوغاء كما يدعي البعض , بل إنهم تركوا بصماتهم في كل البلاد التي دخلوها فأثروا فيها وتأثروا بها شئنا ذلك أم أبينا, بل إن المصريين قد أخذوا عنهم صنعة المركبات الحربيية وإن طوروا فيها , بل إنهم أخذوا عنهم أيضا صناعة البرونز التي كان يجهلها المصريون , فلا شك أن محاولة الانتساب إليهم تضفي إلى بني إسرائيل بعدا حضاريا لا يتصفون به , وتضخيما لعددهم الذي كان متناهي في الصغير , حيث وصفهم المؤرخون الغربيون بأنهم كانوا شعبا مجهريا , ووصفهم فرعون نفسه بأنهم ( شرذمة قليلون ) , ومن هنا كانت محاولة يوسفوس تمجيد شعبه بصرف النظر عن قضية الكفر أو الإيمان , فهذا آخر مايفكرون فيه ويهتمون به.*

*خامسا : وأما الدليل الذي تريده على دخول بني إسرائيل في عهد الهكسوس , فكما قلت وما زلت أقول أن لدي من القرائن ما تؤكد ذلك أورده في حينه ولا أجبرك على الاقتناع بذلك ما دمت غير مقتنع , ولكن يكفي أن الغالبية العظمى من المؤرخين العرب والأجانب قد رجحوا ذلك , ومنهم الدكتور محمد عبد المقصود نائب رئيس هيئة الآثار , والأستاذ سليم حسن صاحب موسوعة مصر القديمة المشهورة , وفي المقام الأول القرآن الكريم الذي لا يأتيه الباطل من بين يديه ولا من خلفه , ففي آياته الأدلة الظاهرة على ذلك , وأرجوا أن تعطيني الفرصة لإثبات ذلك ولكن ما زلت أكرر طلبي بأن يكون ذلك في حينه , فنظريتي تعتمد على التتالي والتوالي في السرد , ولا يمكن أن أقطعها على أجزاء , فأرجوا السماح لي بذلك.*

*وأخيرا أعتذر للإطالة*
*وللجميع كل التحية*

----------


## طارق شكرى

اخى الفاضل احمد سعد الدين
اولا انت زميل عزيز و انا سعيد بهذه المناقشة و لم تستثار حفيظتى كما ذكرت و لكننى فقط اختلفت معك و هذا بالطبع لا يفسد للود قضية

و لكنى اريد توضيح بعض النقاط
فانى لم انكر وجود الحسد بالطبع و اتفق معك فيما اوردته من ادلة على وجود الحسد و وجوب التعوذ منه و لكنى اختلف فقط فيما ذهب اليه بعض المفسرون من خشية سيدنا يعقوب على بنيه من العين

و مع كل احترامى لسلفنا الصالح و اجتهادهم فى تفسير القرأن الكريم و جميعنا عند قراءة القرأن الكريم و التفكر فى قضية معينة الا و كانت بدايته قراءة راى العلماء السابقون ثم بعد ذلك يجتهد
و لكن هذا لا يمنعنا من التفكير و طرح الاسئلة فهم اولا و اخيرا من البشر و لا يوجد معصومون الا الانبياء و كل يوم يظهر القرأن الكريم لنا ما هو جديد
فالقرأن الكريم لا يقدر عليه احد و الا لقرأنا كتب التفسير و اكتفينا بها و تركنا القرأن و لما كنا اكتشفنا الاعجاز العلمى و العددى فى القران الكريم و هو ما لم يذكره لنا ايضا السلف الصالح

و عامة انا كانت اسئلتى واضحة و اعيدها باسلوب اخر و ارجوا من القارئ قراءة مشاركتى هذه الى اخرها و ليس فقط قراءة بعض السطور (كما افعل انا احيانا)

فان كان سيدنا يعقوب يخشى على اولاده من الحسد لما جعلهم يتجمعون سويا فى اى مكان و ليس عند دخولهم من ابواب مصر فهل كان الحسد موجودا على ابواب مصر فقط ام فى كل مكان فالحسد موجود كما اكدت انت سابقا فى كل مكان و لم يكن بالطبع سلاحا فى يد حرس الحدود المصرى فيتجنبه اخوة يوسف بالدخول من ابواب متفرقة

فاخوة سيدنا يوسف كما ذكرت كانوا ذو هيئة و جمال ايضا فى ارض فلسطين فلماذا لم يخشى عليهم من الحسد هناك و هم كانوا يستبقون و يلعبون هناك؟

و ايضا دخل اخوة يوسف مجتمعين عبر ابواب مصر بعد ذلك على يد نبى الله يوسف حين قال لهم (وَقَالَ ادْخُلُوا مِصْرَ إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ آَمِنِينَ) فهل يقصد امنين من الحسد ام يقصد ان دخول مصر فى هذا الوقت لم يكن بالشئ السهل ؟

و ايضا يجب ان لا ننسى انهم بعد ان دخلوا من حيث امرهم ابيهم من ابواب متفرقة تجمعوا مرة اخرى و ارجوا قراءة هذه الايات

وَقَالَ يَا بَنِيَّ لَا تَدْخُلُوا مِنْ بَابٍ وَاحِدٍ وَادْخُلُوا مِنْ أَبْوَابٍ مُتَفَرِّقَةٍ وَمَا أُغْنِي عَنْكُمْ مِنَ اللَّهِ مِنْ شَيْءٍ إِنِ الْحُكْمُ إِلَّا لِلَّهِ عَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ وَعَلَيْهِ فَلْيَتَوَكَّلِ الْمُتَوَكِّلُونَ (67) وَلَمَّا دَخَلُوا مِنْ حَيْثُ أَمَرَهُمْ أَبُوهُمْ مَا كَانَ يُغْنِي عَنْهُمْ مِنَ اللَّهِ مِنْ شَيْءٍ إِلَّا حَاجَةً فِي نَفْسِ يَعْقُوبَ قَضَاهَا وَإِنَّهُ لَذُو عِلْمٍ لِمَا عَلَّمْنَاهُ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ (68) وَلَمَّا دَخَلُوا عَلَى يُوسُفَ آَوَى إِلَيْهِ أَخَاهُ قَالَ إِنِّي أَنَا أَخُوكَ فَلَا تَبْتَئِسْ بِمَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ (69) فَلَمَّا جَهَّزَهُمْ بِجَهَازِهِمْ جَعَلَ السِّقَايَةَ فِي رَحْلِ أَخِيهِ ثُمَّ أَذَّنَ مُؤَذِّنٌ أَيَّتُهَا الْعِيرُ إِنَّكُمْ لَسَارِقُونَ (70) سورة يوسف

فيمكن ملاحظة (وَلَمَّا دَخَلُوا عَلَى يُوسُفَ) فتدل على انهم دخلوا مجتمعين
و ايضا (فَلَمَّا جَهَّزَهُمْ بِجَهَازِهِمْ) فتدل على انهم كانوا مجتمعين داخل مصر بعد ان دخلوا مصر من ابواب متفرقة
و ايضا (أَيَّتُهَا الْعِيرُ إِنَّكُمْ لَسَارِقُونَ) فتدل على ان النداء كان لهم جميعا بالاضافى الى تفتيشهم و استخراج صواع الملك من وعاء اخيه فالقصة واضحة و تدل على انهم كانوا سويا فى مصر فالقضية ليست عدم تجمعهم سويا خشية الحسد لجمالهم و لكن القضية (كما ظن ابيهم) كانت عند الدخول من ابواب مصر

اما ما كان يخشاه سيدنا يعقوب حين قال (لَا تَدْخُلُوا مِنْ بَابٍ وَاحِدٍ وَادْخُلُوا مِنْ أَبْوَابٍ مُتَفَرِّقَةٍ وَمَا أُغْنِي عَنْكُمْ مِنَ اللَّهِ مِنْ شَيْءٍ) فاكيد شيئا قد وقع بالفعل و هو من قال الله عنه (وَإِنَّهُ لَذُو عِلْمٍ لِمَا عَلَّمْنَاهُ) و هو من قال عن نفسه (قَالَ أَلَمْ أَقُلْ لَكُمْ إِنِّي أَعْلَمُ مِنَ اللَّهِ مَا لَا تَعْلَمُونَ)
و ما حدث بعد ذلك اتهامهم بالسرقة (أَيَّتُهَا الْعِيرُ إِنَّكُمْ لَسَارِقُونَ) فربما ظن ان ابناؤه سيتهمون بهذه السرقة على ابواب مصر فخشى ان يفقدهم جميعا

و اريد ان اورد ملحوظة صغيرة فاليهود هم اكثر من اشتهر بالحسد و بدأ حسدهم باخيهم يوسف (النبى المحسود) و قال عنهم رسول الله انهم قوم حسد و قال الله تعالى عنهم

أَمْ يَحْسُدُونَ النَّاسَ عَلَى مَا آتَاهُمُ اللّهُ مِن فَضْلِهِ فَقَدْ آتَيْنَا آلَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَآتَيْنَاهُم مُّلْكاً عَظِيماً (54) سورة النساء

اما عن قولك
(لا يصح أخي الفاضل أن ننعت إخوة يوسف وأبناء يعقوب الأسباط بتلك الصفة)

فاخى الفاضل احمد سعد
الاسباط ذكر عنهم القرأن ان ابيهم اوصاهم بالاسلام و انهم اصول بنى اسرائيل
و لكنى اقول ان اعلم الناس بابناء يعقوب هو ابيهم نبى الله يعقوب اليس كذلك فماذا قال يعقوب عن بنيه

إِذْ قَالَ يُوسُفُ لِأَبِيهِ يَا أَبَتِ إِنِّي رَأَيْتُ أَحَدَ عَشَرَ كَوْكَبًا وَالشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ رَأَيْتُهُمْ لِي سَاجِدِينَ (4) قَالَ يَا بُنَيَّ لَا تَقْصُصْ رُؤْيَاكَ عَلَى إِخْوَتِكَ فَيَكِيدُوا لَكَ كَيْدًا إِنَّ الشَّيْطَانَ لِلْإِنْسَانِ عَدُوٌّ مُبِينٌ (5) سورة يوسف

و ايضا انظر الى كلمة سوف هنا

قَالُوا يَا أَبَانَا اسْتَغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا إِنَّا كُنَّا خَاطِئِينَ (97) قَالَ سَوْفَ أَسْتَغْفِرُ لَكُمْ رَبِّي إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ (98) سورة يوسف

و لتوضيح قصدى من النظر الى كلمة (سوف) فاذا طلب منى مثلا ابنى ان ادعوا له بالنجاح فاذا كنت راضى عنه سادعوا له فورا (ربنا ينجحك و يسعدك و يحفظك و يعلى مراتبك ......) اما اذا قلت له بعدين سأدعوا لك فما معناها ؟

ثم اليس القاء يوسف فى الجب جريمة
ثم الذهاب الى ابيهم رغم علمهم انه نبى يعلم من الله ما لم يعلمون بدم كذب و الكذب على ابيهم و لا اعلم كيف تمكنوا من البكاء

فَلَمَّا ذَهَبُوا بِهِ وَأَجْمَعُوا أَنْ يَجْعَلُوهُ فِي غَيَابَةِ الْجُبِّ وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْهِ لَتُنَبِّئَنَّهُمْ بِأَمْرِهِمْ هَذَا وَهُمْ لَا يَشْعُرُونَ (15) وَجَاءُوا أَبَاهُمْ عِشَاءً يَبْكُونَ (16) قَالُوا يَا أَبَانَا إِنَّا ذَهَبْنَا نَسْتَبِقُ وَتَرَكْنَا يُوسُفَ عِنْدَ مَتَاعِنَا فَأَكَلَهُ الذِّئْبُ وَمَا أَنْتَ بِمُؤْمِنٍ لَنَا وَلَوْ كُنَّا صَادِقِينَ (17) وَجَاءُوا عَلَى قَمِيصِهِ بِدَمٍ كَذِبٍ قَالَ بَلْ سَوَّلَتْ لَكُمْ أَنْفُسُكُمْ أَمْرًا فَصَبْرٌ جَمِيلٌ وَاللَّهُ الْمُسْتَعَانُ عَلَى مَا تَصِفُونَ (18) سورة يوسف


اما قصدى من كلمة الملوك فى الاية الكريمة

قَالَتْ إِنَّ الْمُلُوكَ إِذَا دَخَلُوا قَرْيَةً أَفْسَدُوهَا وَجَعَلُوا أَعِزَّةَ أَهْلِهَا أَذِلَّةً وَكَذَلِكَ يَفْعَلُونَ (34) وَإِنِّي مُرْسِلَةٌ إِلَيْهِمْ بِهَدِيَّةٍ فَنَاظِرَةٌ بِمَ يَرْجِعُ الْمُرْسَلُونَ (35) فَلَمَّا جَاءَ سُلَيْمَانَ قَالَ أَتُمِدُّونَنِ بِمَالٍ فَمَا آَتَانِيَ اللَّهُ خَيْرٌ مِمَّا آَتَاكُمْ بَلْ أَنْتُمْ بِهَدِيَّتِكُمْ تَفْرَحُونَ (36) سورة النمل

فهل سيدنا سليمان هو الملوك ؟ و ارجوا ملاحظة كلمة اليهم  (وَإِنِّي مُرْسِلَةٌ إِلَيْهِمْ بِهَدِيَّةٍ)
فاعتقد ان المقصود بكلمة الملوك التى ارسلت اليهم بلقيس بالهدية هم مجموعة او فئة من الناس اشتهروا بهذا اللقب و لا اعرف من اشتهر بلقب الملوك فى التاريخ الا الهكسوس او الملوك الرعاة

اما عن الهكسوس و إنهم تركوا بصماتهم في كل البلاد التي دخلوها 
فالهكسوس لم يزيدوا الى الحضارة المصرية الا قتل البشر و حرق المدن و التعالى على الناس و ليس لهم اثار او حضارة او تاريخ يذكر و نعم هم من ادخل العجلات الحربية الى مصر فهذا من ابتكارهم و تفننهم فى صناعة اسلحة الدمار و لكنهم ايضا ادخلوا الحروب الى منطقة كانت تقريبا مسالمة فالدولة المصرية لم تعرف الحروب الكبرى الا بعد عصر الهكسوس فى الاسرة الثامنة عشر فانتهى عصر ماعت او العدالة و كانت رمزا للملك و بدأ عصر حورس المقاتل فهو اصبح من يهمس بحكمته فى اذن الملك لانه هو الانسب لهذا العصر

و عامة هذه ارائى و كالعادة ارحب بالمناقشة و الاختلاف معى اشد الاختلاف فهذا دائما هو ما يثرى المناقشة رغم تطرقنا بعيدا عن النقطة الاصلية و هى ابواب مصر كعلامة مميزة لوقت دخول بنى اسرائيل الى مصر فهل كان الهكسوس يقيمون مثل هذه الابواب بين مصر و فلسطين و هل كانوا يهتمون بتامين الحدود الى درجة انشاء بوابات مع الارض التى اتوا منها
فما اعلمه انا شخصيا ان اخر من رمم جدار الحاكم كان الملك سنوسرت الثالث فى الاسرة الثانية عشر و لم اسمع عن احد اهتم بهذا الجدار بعد ذلك

و تقبلوا جميعا تحياتى

----------


## mr saad

*أخي العزيز / طارق شكري*
*أنا الأسعد بالمناقشة , وأعتقد مثلك أننا متفقين بالفعل في العديد من النقاط , فأنت تعتقد كما أعتقد أن أنبياء الله يعقوب ويوسف قد آتهم الله الملك في مصر , كما أنني - وأصدقك القول - قد خلصت بعد بحص طويل إلى ترجيح نظريتين هما الأقرب للتصور مما سواهما على أني قد ترجح لدي إحداهما على الأخرى , وكان من ضمن هاتين النظريتين نظرية أن إخناتون هو فرعون , ولما قرأت كلامك في هذا الصدد وجدت أنك قد وصلت لنتيجة تقترب كثيرا مما قد توصلت أنا إليه من قبل - مع تحفظي على بعض النقاط والتصورات التي طرحتها أنت في عرضك للنظرية - ولكن في المجمل العام فإن فرضيتك فيها الكثير من المنطقية أكثر من سواها , وكانت أسئلتي التي طرحتها أنا في المشاركات السابقة هي الفيصل في فك الاشتباك بين الفرضيتين لصالح إحداهما على الأخرى , لذلك أرجوا أن يتحمل الجميع ما قد يتسبب من إملال حين أطرح هذه الأسئلة من جديد , ولكن أود هذه المرة أن أعرف رأيك وتصوراتك حول إجاباتها , ولإجاباتك وإجابات كل الأخوة المشاركين أهمية بالغة , وربما توصلنا سويا لنتيجة حاسمة , وهذه الأسئلة هي :*
*- في أي عصر دخل بنو إسرائيل مصر ؟*
*- من هم الهكسوس ؟ وما هي صلة بني إسرائيل بهم ؟*
*- كم من الوقت بقي بنو إسرائيل في مصر ؟*
*- كم كان عدد بني إسرائيل حين دخلوا مصر ؟ وكم كان عددهم حين خرجوا منها ؟*
*- هل تم تسخير بني إسرائيل في البناء والتشييد كما ادعوا في التوراة ؟*
*- هل أرسل موسى وهارون عليهما السلام إلى المصريين وبني إسرائيل ؟ أم لبني إسرائيل فقط ؟* 
*طبعا كان لنا نقاشا بالفعل على إجابات بعضها , ولكن اسمح لي أن نناقشها بالتفصيل , وأنا موقن بإذن الله أننا سنتوصل إلى ترجيح إحدى الفرضيتين السالفتي الذكر , والتي تتبنى أنت واحدة منهما.* 
*اسمح لي بعد ذلك أن أتطرق إلى عدة نقاط بخصوص مشاركتك الأخيرة , ولتوضيح هذه النقاط أهمية كبيرة أيضا في مسار البحث , فأرجوا أن يتسع صدرك وجميع الأخوة الكرام لذلك.* 
*أولا : كانت أدلتي في مشاركتي الأخيرة تنصب حول تأكيد غرض يعقوب عليه السلام في دخول أبناءه من أبواب متفرقة , ولكنك اختزلتها بالكامل في أنها تقوم على إثبات الحسد , ولكن لم يكن هذا غرض إيراد الأدلة , ولكن الأدلة تؤكد خشية يعقوب عليه السلام من الحسد على أبناءه , وهذا ما قاله ابن عباس وقتادة ومجاهد وغيرهم من الصحابة والتابعين رضي الله عن الجميع.* 
*ثانيا : لم يكن موضوع الحسد واردا في أي موضع آخر , لا في مكان إقامتهم في فلسطين حيث كانوا قبيلة صغيرة لا تتجاوز المائة فرد يعيشون في البدو أي في الصحراء , ولم يكن الحسد واردا حين دخلوا مصر أول مرة حيث كان حالهم مجهولا , ولا يبدون إلا كما يبدوا البدو الوافدين لطلب المؤونة من مصر كغيرهم في زمن المجاعة , أما في تلك المرة بالذات فكانوا كلهم مجتمعين - الأخوة بالكامل - وقد عرف عنهم إكرام الملك لهم - يوسف عليه السلام - ورده بضاعتهم إليهم في المرة السابقة , وقد عرفت حكايتهم لأهل المدينة فكان ذلك سببا أدعى أن يخشى عليهم نبي الله من أي شائبة قد تعرض لهم , وقد يكون الأمر أشمل من خشيته من الحسد , كخشيته من أن يتهموا بالسرقة كما قلت أنت , أو خشيته أن يتعرضوا لأي ضرر من الأضرار مجتمعين , واقرأ إن شئت قول الله تعالى فيما ورد على لسان يعقوب عليه السلام {قَالَ لَنْ أُرْسِلَهُ مَعَكُمْ حَتَّى تُؤْتُونِ مَوْثِقاً مِّنَ اللّهِ لَتَأْتُنَّنِي بِهِ إِلاَّ أَن يُحَاطَ بِكُمْ فَلَمَّا آتَوْهُ مَوْثِقَهُمْ قَالَ اللّهُ عَلَى مَا نَقُولُ وَكِيلٌ } يوسف66 , ومعنى ذلك أن يعقوب عليه السلام كان يعلم من الله أن هناك ضرر ما قد يقع لأبناءه في مصر , لذلك قال الله تعالى {وَإِنَّهُ لَذُو عِلْمٍ لِّمَا عَلَّمْنَاهُ وَلَـكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ }يوسف68 أما موضوع الأبواب فشيء وارد جدا أن تكون المدينة لها أبواب عدة , وهذا ما كان معروفا ومألوفا قديما في كل ممالك العالم القديم , وقد كان معروفا بالفعل ما كان الهكسوس يقيمونه في عاصمتهم أواريس ومدنهم من حصون وقلاع , حتى إن المدينة كانت بالكامل عبارة عن حصن منيع فلا جرم بعد ذلك أن نتصور وجود تلك الأبواب في المدينة , وأما اجتماعهم داخلها فيختلف عن دخولهم مجتمعين , وكلنا يعلم وقع النظرة الأولى على إحدى عشر إبنا من رجل واحد لهم هيئة حسنة , وقد عرف عنهم أهل المدينة ما كان من إكرام الملك لهم , وأما دخلوهم على يوسف مجتمعين فهذا أمر حتمي لأنه طلب منهم أن يأتوه جميعا مع أخوهم من أبيهم.* 
*ثالثا : تأخير الاستغفار في الآية : {قَالَ سَوْفَ أَسْتَغْفِرُ لَكُمْ رَبِّيَ إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ }يوسف98 , قد يعني أشياءا كثيرة منها ما قد يدل على تحري يعقوب عليه السلام - وهو نبي معلم من عند الله - لوقت الاجابة كوقت السَحَر أو غيره من أوقات تحري الإجابة , ولو كان الله قد أعلمه أنه لن يغفر لهم , لما كان وعدهم بهذا , ومثل هذا ما قاله إبراهيم عليه السلام لأبيه {قَالَ سَلَامٌ عَلَيْكَ سَأَسْتَغْفِرُ لَكَ رَبِّي إِنَّهُ كَانَ بِي حَفِيّاً }مريم47 , وقد استغفر له إبراهيم عليه السلام بالفعل كما وعده يقول تعالى {وَمَا كَانَ اسْتِغْفَارُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ لِأَبِيهِ إِلاَّ عَن مَّوْعِدَةٍ وَعَدَهَا إِيَّاهُ فَلَمَّا تَبَيَّنَ لَهُ أَنَّهُ عَدُوٌّ لِلّهِ تَبَرَّأَ مِنْهُ إِنَّ إِبْرَاهِيمَ لأوَّاهٌ حَلِيمٌ }التوبة114, وإنما تدل الآيات والأحداث على توبتهم عما فعلوا , ويظهر هذا من قول يوسف عليه السلام {قَالَ لاَ تَثْرَيبَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْيَوْمَ يَغْفِرُ اللّهُ لَكُمْ وَهُوَ أَرْحَمُ الرَّاحِمِينَ }يوسف92 , أردت أن أورد ذلك للإيضاح فقط.* 
*رابعا : في قولك :*


> *اما قصدى من كلمة الملوك فى الاية الكريمة* 
> *قَالَتْ إِنَّ الْمُلُوكَ إِذَا دَخَلُوا قَرْيَةً أَفْسَدُوهَا وَجَعَلُوا أَعِزَّةَ أَهْلِهَا أَذِلَّةً وَكَذَلِكَ يَفْعَلُونَ (34) وَإِنِّي مُرْسِلَةٌ إِلَيْهِمْ بِهَدِيَّةٍ فَنَاظِرَةٌ بِمَ يَرْجِعُ الْمُرْسَلُونَ (35) فَلَمَّا جَاءَ سُلَيْمَانَ قَالَ أَتُمِدُّونَنِ بِمَالٍ فَمَا آَتَانِيَ اللَّهُ خَيْرٌ مِمَّا آَتَاكُمْ بَلْ أَنْتُمْ بِهَدِيَّتِكُمْ تَفْرَحُونَ (36) سورة النمل*
> 
> *فهل سيدنا سليمان هو الملوك ؟ و ارجوا ملاحظة كلمة اليهم (وَإِنِّي مُرْسِلَةٌ إِلَيْهِمْ بِهَدِيَّةٍ)*
> *فاعتقد ان المقصود بكلمة الملوك التى ارسلت اليهم بلقيس بالهدية هم مجموعة او فئة من الناس اشتهروا بهذا اللقب و لا اعرف من اشتهر بلقب الملوك فى التاريخ الا الهكسوس او الملوك الرعاة*


*واضح أخي الكريم - ولا تؤاخذني في ذلك - أنك لم تقرأ جيدا عن الهكسوس وعن الحقبة التي تواجدوا فيها , وأحيلك إلى كتاب الأستاذ المخضرم سليم حسن , حيث كتابه مصر القديمة الجزء الرابع الذي يتحدث عن " عهد الهكسوس وتأسيس الإمبراطورية " , لتعرف بعدها أن الهكسوس قد انتهوا تماما وأبيدوا وتشتتوا وتمزقوا كل ممزق سياسيا وحضاريا وثقافيا وحربيا في عهد تحتمس الثالث وابنه أمنحوتب الثاني , على أثر ست عشرة حملة في خلال نحو عشرين عاما قام بها تحتمس , ثم قام بعده ابنه أمنحتب بحملتين مظفرتين , وعلى أثر ذلك لم يعد للهكسوس وجود في هذه البلاد , بل ولم يعد لهم أي أثر كشعب في كل آسيا بحلول القرن الخامس عشر قبل الميلاد.*

*وبناءا على ذلك فإن الهكسوس لم يكن لهم وجود يذكر في عهد سليمان عليه السلام الذي عاش في القرن العاشر قبل الميلاد أي بعد فناء الهكسوس بخمسة قرون كاملة , فهل تصر بعد ذلك أن كلمة ( الملوك ) المذكورة في الآية يقصد بها الهكسوس ؟*
*واضح أن هناك خلط كبير بين المعرفة بالهكسوس كشعب وجنس , وبين بني إسرائيل الذين ظهروا بعد ظهور الهكسوس بفترة كبيرة , واستمر وجودهم بعد فناء الهكسوس وحتى يومنا هذا , فبني إسرائيل كشعب أو جنس يختلف عن الأجناس التي تكون منها الهكسوس , وإن اشتركوا معا في النسب والأصل , ولكننا حين نتحدث عن بني إسرائيل في ذلك الوقت إنما نتحدث عن شعب صغير نشأ كطائفة فرعية , بعد تكون أطياف أخرى متشابكة ومختلطة , في وقت كان بني إسرائيل يحرصون فيه كل الحرص على عدم الاختلاط بغيرهم من الشعوب والأجناس الأخرى , إذن يجب علينا أن نفهم أن بني إسرائيل كانوا طائفة لهم أحوال خاصة جدا في نشأة أصلهم , وتوقيت ظهورهم , وتكوينهم العرقي , حتى وإن اشتركوا مع تلك الشعوب الأخرى في الأصل البعيد , وسوف أفرد فقرة كاملة تتحدث عن الهكسوس وكل ما يتصل بهم لنعرف جيدا من هم الهكسوس وكيف نشأوا ومن أين أتوا وما هي الأجناس والأعراق المختلفة التي تكونوا منها , وعلاقتهم الوثيقة جدا ببحثنا الحالي , واتمنى من الله أن يسعفني الوقت لذلك.*


*خامسا : يقول الله تعالى :*
*قَالَتْ إِنَّ الْمُلُوكَ إِذَا دَخَلُوا قَرْيَةً أَفْسَدُوهَا وَجَعَلُوا أَعِزَّةَ أَهْلِهَا أَذِلَّةً وَكَذَلِكَ يَفْعَلُونَ{34} وَإِنِّي مُرْسِلَةٌ إِلَيْهِم بِهَدِيَّةٍ فَنَاظِرَةٌ بِمَ يَرْجِعُ الْمُرْسَلُونَ{35} النمل*


*ومعنى الآيات أن الملوك في ذلك العصر وما قبله كانوا إذا دخلوا قرية أو بلدة أفسدوها ودمروها وجعلوا عزيزها ذليلا , وكلنا يعرف كيف كانت الصراعات دائرة في العالم القديم بين الممالك وبعضها البعض , ولا جرم أن تتحدث بلقيس ملكة سبأ عن هذا الحدث بشكل معمم , وبعبارة تشبه الحكمة , ولا ينبغي أن نفسر القرآن وضمائره بشكل ضيق إلى هذا الحد , فلا ينبغي أن نفهم أنها حين تتحدث عن الملوك فإنها بذلك تقصد سليمان عليه السلام وقومه فقط , بل إنها تتحدث عن سليمان عليه السلام كملك من ملوك هذا الزمان , فكانت تعتقد أن سليمان دأبه كدأب كل الملوك المعروفة في هذه الأزمنة الغابرة , وأما تحدثها بصيغة الجمع عن أنها { مُرْسِلَةٌ إِلَيْهِم بِهَدِيَّةٍ } فمعنى هذا : " إني مرسلة إلى سليمان وقومه بهديَّة مشتملة على نفائس الأموال أصانعه بها, ومنتظرة ما يرجع به الرسل" , فلا داعي للتكلف وتحميل الآيات مالا تحتمل لمجرد محاولة تأويلها لتخدم أغراضنا وأهوائنا , فذلك ما يسميه البعض ( لي عنق الآيات ) , فأرجوا اعتبار كلام المفسرين أولا من باب التفسير بالمأثور.*


*سادسا : أنت تقول :*



> *اما عن الهكسوس و إنهم تركوا بصماتهم في كل البلاد التي دخلوها* 
> *فالهكسوس لم يزيدوا الى الحضارة المصرية الا قتل البشر و حرق المدن و التعالى على الناس و ليس لهم اثار او حضارة او تاريخ يذكر و نعم هم من ادخل العجلات الحربية الى مصر فهذا من ابتكارهم و تفننهم فى صناعة اسلحة الدمار و لكنهم ايضا ادخلوا الحروب الى منطقة كانت تقريبا مسالمة فالدولة المصرية لم تعرف الحروب الكبرى الا بعد عصر الهكسوس فى الاسرة الثامنة عشر فانتهى عصر ماعت او العدالة و كانت رمزا للملك و بدأ عصر حورس المقاتل فهو اصبح من يهمس بحكمته فى اذن الملك لانه هو الانسب لهذا العصر*


*أود أن أنقل لك كلام الأستاذ سليم حسن وهو متخصص في مجال التاريخ المصري والآثار ومرجع يرجع إليه عظماء هذا المجال في عصرنا هذا : حيث يقول في صفحة 164 في كتابه مصر القديمة الجزء الرابع ما نصه :*
*" اتضح لنا أنهم قوم على جانب عظيم من المدنية , بل كانوا أكثر تقدما في بعض النواحي من جيرانهم في وادي النيل , الذين كانوا يعتبرون أقدم منهم ....... "* 


*ثم يقول في موضع آخر :*
*" لدينا أمارات عدة على أنهم كانوا يعيشون عيشة منظمة بالمعني الاجتماعي الصحيح , فقد خططوا البلدان المنظمة التي راجت فيها التجارة , وقد كان صانع الفخار عضوا هاما في الجماعة , فقد كانت أوانيه الجميلة الصنع يوضع فيها محاصيل الحقول الخصبة , وكان الحداد , وصانع المجوهرات , كل ينتج في صناعته بمهارة فائقة , ولم تشهد من قبل السواحل الجنوبية الشرقية للبحر الأبيض المتوسط إتقانا في ميدان صناعة المعادن , وهو ما ظهر على يد الهكسوس في صناعتها"*


*ثم يقول في موضع آخر :*
*" ولا نزاع في أن كل ما أتى به الهكسوس من جليل الأعمال التي أشرنا إليها لا يمكن أن يتم في جو كله حروب مستديمة , بل يجب أن تعزى تلك الأعمال إلى قوم على جانب عظيم من المهارة , فقد اعتنقوا طرائق الحياة المتمدينة التي تحيط بهم عندما حطوا رحالهم واستقر بهم المكان"*
*والآن أخي طارق .. أما زلت تعتقد أن الهكسوس لم يزيدوا الى الحضارة المصرية الا قتل البشر و حرق المدن و التعالى على الناس و ليس لهم اثار او حضارة او تاريخ يذكر ؟ , وهل ما زلت تعتقد أيضا بأنهم أقوام همج وغوغاء مثلما يعتقد الأخرين ؟ , على أن لتدمير آثارهم أسبابا أخرى , ولا يعني هذا أنهم لم يتركوا أثارا حضارية , بل تركوا آثارار عظيمة وحضارة قوية , ولكن السبب في عدم وجودها أن المصريين قضوا على كل ما هو من شأنه أن يذكر بهم وبفترتهم , كما حدث تماما لآثار فترة العمارنة التي تعرفها أنت جيدا.*

*ولك مني التحية , وكل عام وأنتم جميعا بخير بمناسبة حلول شهر رمضان الكريم , تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال.*
*ودمتم بخير**أحمد سعد الدين*

----------


## طارق شكرى

اخى الفاضل احمد سعد
ما زلت سعيد بالمناقشة معك و حريص كل الحرص على استمرارها رغم حدة لهجتك معى و لكنى اذكرك مرة اخرى انى غير متمسك بهذا الكلام على الاطلاق و بالنسبة لى الغرض من هذه المناقشة هو اضافة افكار جديدة و اظهار بعض الحقائق للقارئ العربى و لكن هذا لا يمنع من محاولتى الجادة للبحث عن الحقائق و نقد ما اراه من وجهة نظرى غير صحيح حتى يقنع احدنا الاخر

بالنسبة لقضية خشية سيدنا يعقوب على اولاده من الحسد على ابواب مصر كما تفضلت و قلت و اعلم ان الكثير من المفسرين ذهبوا لما تقول و هو قول شائع فى بلادنا و دافعت انا عن وجهة نظرى انه لا يعقل ان يكون الحسد واردا على ابواب مصر فقط و ذكرت فيما سبق ادلتى على ان الامر لم يكن متعلقا بالحسد و لكن على صرامة اجراءات الامن على ابواب مصر فى هذا الوقت مما يؤكد ان الدخول لم يكن فى عصر الهكسوس نتيجة لقوة العلاقات بين الهكسوس و الفلسطنيين و ما يؤكد قوة هذه العلاقات وجود قلعة شاروهين (للهكسوس) فى جنوب غزة و وجود مدافن للجنود الهكسوس مع اسلحتهم و خيولهم فى بلدة اعتقد ان اسمها تل العجول جنوب غزة (و لست متأكد من صحة هذا الاسم و لكن المقابر موجودة بالفعل) بالاضافة الى وجود اثار ترجع للملك الهكسوسى خيان فى جنوب فلسطين و بها خرطوش يحمل اسم الملك خيان مما يؤكد قوة العلاقة بين الهكسوس و الفلسطينيين فى هذا الوقت

فلنترك الحكم فى اسباب دخول ابناء يعقوب من ابواب متفرقة للقارئ افضل 
و شكرا على اشارتك على احتمال خشية سيدنا يعقوب من اتهامهم بالسرقة و هذا ما يعنى وجود تحقيقات دقيقة على ابواب مصر


اما اتهامى بمحاولة لى عنق الاية (وَإِنِّي مُرْسِلَةٌ إِلَيْهِم بِهَدِيَّةٍ) لتخدم اغراضى و اهوائى فبالطبع لن اقوم بمثل هذا الذنب من اجل اى شئ
و لكنى قلت ما عندى و لم اقسم الاية الى نصفين كما فعلت انت فانت قد جعلت النصف الاول خاص بملوك الارض عامة اما النصف الثانى فكلمة (إِلَيْهِم) تخص سيدنا سليمان و اليهود فقط
مع ان تسلسل الكلام كان مرتبطا بمن أسمتهم بلقيس بالملوك فى اول الاية فقالت عنهم (إِذَا دَخَلُوا قَرْيَةً أَفْسَدُوهَا وَجَعَلُوا أَعِزَّةَ أَهْلِهَا أَذِلَّةً) فاعتقد من الطبيعى ان (وَإِنِّي مُرْسِلَةٌ إِلَيْهِم بِهَدِيَّةٍ) تخص الملوك ايضا

قَالَتْ إِنَّ الْمُلُوكَ إِذَا دَخَلُوا قَرْيَةً أَفْسَدُوهَا وَجَعَلُوا أَعِزَّةَ أَهْلِهَا أَذِلَّةً وَكَذَلِكَ يَفْعَلُونَ (34) وَإِنِّي مُرْسِلَةٌ إِلَيْهِمْ بِهَدِيَّةٍ فَنَاظِرَةٌ بِمَ يَرْجِعُ الْمُرْسَلُونَ (35)

و ايضاارجوا ان نترك الحكم للقارئ الا اذا كان عندك ما تريد اضافته فانا قلت ما عندى


اما موضوع تاخير الاستغفار فانا بالطبع لم اقول ان نبى الله يعقوب حاش لله كذب على اولاده فهو بالطبع استغفر لهم بعد ذلك و هذا اعتقد مفهوم للجميع

و لكن هناك فرق بين سأستغفر كما فى حالة سيدنا ابراهيم و سوف استغفر كما فى حالة سيدنا يعقوب و معنى التسويف انه لم يكن راض عنهم فى ذلك الوقت
و بالمناسبة هذا الراى ليس رأيي الشخصى و لكنه راى عالم جليل و هو الدكتور عمر عبد الكافى فى تليفزيون الشارقة و انا بالطبع متفق معه و اعلم جيدا انه لا يوجد اب راض عن ابنه يؤخر دعوته له و هو بالمناسبة رجل محافظ جدا و من الوقافين على اقوال المفسرين السابقين

و عامة كان الافضل لى ان استخدم كلمة خاطئين خير من مجرمين و اعترف بذلك
قَالُوا يَا أَبَانَا اسْتَغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا إِنَّا كُنَّا خَاطِئِينَ (97)

اما عن الهكسوس فالى الان اصلهم غير معروف و كل ما يعرف عنهم انهم جماعة من البدو جاؤا من منطقة الهلال الخصيب (بلاد الشام) و الباحث عن اصل الهكسوس كمن يلعب لعبة البازل و يحاول فك الالغاز فيلملم الاوراق من هنا و هناك لمحاولة اكتشاف من هم الهكسوس و كيف جاءوا الى مصر و هناك العديد من النظريات عن اصلهم فالبعض قال انهم من اصل سامى فربطهم البعض بالعرب و البعض الاخر بالعبرانيين و البعض بالاسرائليين (كما ذهب يوسفيوس و قال ان الهكسوس هم ابناء الاسرائليين و كذبه بعض اليهود لأن مصر عندهم كانت ارض عبودية و لم يكونوا فيها ملوكا) و قال البعض انهم ليسوا ساميين و لكنهم اريين و ربطوهم بالحيثيين و قال فريق اخر انهم حورانيين و اعتبر الهكسوس الاله ست هو الههم الاعلى و وجد مدفونا فى قبر ابوفيس و اعتبره المصريون اله الشر و ربط البعض بين الاله ست و الاله بعل عند الكنعانيين و رجح انهم من الكنعانيين
فالمسالة ليست بهذه السهولة و كلها مجرد نظريات

و كان للهكسوس عاصمتان و هى منف و اواريس و و مكانها حاليا تل الضبعة فى محافظة الشرقية و هناك اعتقاد قديم ان من اسس مدينة اواريس هم الهكسوس و لكن هذه المدينة ليست من إنجازاتهم و لكن كانت مدينة اواريس قائمة قبل مقدم الهكسوس الى مصر و كان بها معبد مصرى حطمه الهكسوس و استمرت هذه المدينة خلال الفترة ما بين (1783 الى 1550 ق.م) فى حين كانت فترة حكم الهكسوس تبعا لقائمة ملوك مانيتون (1674 الى  1535 ق.م) و تورين (1648 الى 1540) و سيتى (1640 الى 1550) و لم يمتد حكم الهكسوس ابدا الى صعيد مصر التى احتفظ بها حكام الاسرة السابعة عشر فى طيبة فظل حكمهم مقصورا على شمال مصر و تزامن معهم ايضا فى حكم شمال مصر الاسرة السادسة عشر فى الفترة من (1663 الى 1555) (تبعا لقائمة مانيتون) و كانت عاصمتهم فى مدينة تل الفارما 30  كيلومتر جنوب بور سعيد

فلم تكن الامور مستقرة لهم تماما و رغم ذلك نجحوا فى بداية حكمهم من اقامة علاقات تجارية طيبة مع جنوب مصر !!! و علاقات ممتازة مع الفلسطينيين و علاقات قوية مع الحضارة المينوسية فى جزيرة كريت التى اشتهرت بصناعة المعادن عامة و البرونز خاصة (و ربما هم من اطلق عليهم المصريون بعد ذلك القادمون من البحر) و اشتهرت بلاد الشام ايضا بصناعة البرونز قبل مقدم الهكسوس الى مصر
و خلال هذه الفترة اخذ الهكسوس الاسماء الملكية المصرية و اتبعوا عادات المصريين و رغم اظهارهم بعض التسامح فى اول الامر فكرههم المصريون بشدة و اسموهم (تبعا لمانيتون) البرابرة
ثم تطورت الامور بعد ذلك و حصنوا مدينة اواريس التى كانت مساحتها فى ذلك الوقت لا تزيد عن 2 كيلو متر مربع و اصبحت قاعدتهم التى تستخدم للنهب و الهجوم على المدن و قتل المواطنين و سرقة ماشيتهم و ابتكروا العربات الحربية و ظهر فى عصرهم اشكال متطورة من رؤوس الاسهم و الدروع و الخناجر النحاسية و فرضوا الضرائب على الشعب و طالبوا جنوب مصر بدفع الضرائب لهم و ازداد تسلطهم على حكام طيبة حتى ان ملكهم ابوفيس بعث الى حاكم طيبة سقنن رع و قال له "أسكتوا أفراس الماء فى البحيرة الشرقية بطيبة، فضجيجها يحرمنى من النوم نهارى وليلى، وأصواتها تطن فى مسامع مدينتى"
فحاربهم الملك سقنن رع و استمر فى قتالهم حتى سقط قتيلا ثم استلم منه الرايه ابنه الملك كاموس و سقط هو الاخر قتيلا حتى تمكن اخيه الملك احمس بعد كفاح مشرف لهذه الاسرة الكريمة من اسقاط قلعة اواريس و بذلك انهارت مقاومة الهكسوس ثم طاردهم الملك احمس حتى تم اسقاط اخر قلاعهم فى شاروهين جنوب غزة

و هنا اعتقدت ان هذه الحروب كانت للجيش فقط و لم يكن للمدنيين فالمدنيين لم يكونوا يعيشون داخل هذه القلاع التى كان المصريون يحاصرونها ؟؟ و لكن اختفى اسم الهكسوس بعد ذلك تماما و تلاشوا و لم يظهر لهم اى اثر فى حادثة غامضة و غريبة فلم يطردهم الملك احمس من مصر فقط الى جنوب فلسطين و لكن طردهم من التاريخ باكمله
و هنا اتساءل اين ذهب هؤلاء الناس الذين عايشوا الحضارة المصرية و تحضروا فى مصر فلم تظهر اى حضارة جديدة فى المنطقة بعد ذلك ؟
و عامة انا ايضا لا اجزم ان بنى اسرائيل هم الهكسوس و الا ما كنت دخلت هذه المناقشة فهو مجرد استنتاج و ارحب باستبعاد هذه النظرية لمن يملك الدليل على عدم صحتها
و تقبلوا تحياتى

----------


## سيد جعيتم

أخوانى الأعزاء
كل عام وانتم بخير . أتمنى لكم أن يحقق الملى أمانيكم ويمتعكم بالصحة والحب والأستقرار والنجاح . اعتذر لتأخرى فلا يمنعنى عنكم إلا الشديد . كان لى بعض الأسئلة فى مشاركة سابقة وأطمع فى مشاركتى فى إجابتها . دمتم بخير وصحة . احبكم فى الله وأتمنى أن أراكم جميعاً .

----------


## سيد جعيتم

رمضان كريم . وحشتونى
اليوم 23/9/2007فى جريدة المساء ورد الخبر التالى عن توت عمخ آمون 
جدل في أمريكا حول بشرة توت عنخ آمون

صرح مصدر أثري مصري بأن الإجراءات الخاصة باستضافة معرض "توت عنخ آمون والعصر الذهبي للفراعنة" تمضي علي قدم وساق في العاصمة البريطانية لندن.. مشيرا إلي أنه من المقرر أن يتم افتتاح المعرض بلندن في الخامس عشر من نوفمبر القادم بعد انتهاء جولته في الولايات المتحدة.. قال المصدر المرافق للمعرض -الذي تستمر فعالياته حتي 30 أغسطس 2008 إنه استعداداً للافتتاح تم بيع 132 ألف تذكرة وحجز 134 ألفا آخرين لمشاهدة كنوز الملك الشاب التي يتراوح عمرها ما بين 3000 و3500 سنة. حيث كانت آخر مرة تم خلالها عرض كنوز "توت عنخ آمون" في المملكة المتحدة في عام 1972 وجذبت وقتها حوالي مليون و700 ألف زائر.. وفي الوقت الذي تجري فيه لندن استعداداتها لاستضافة كنوز الفرعون الذهبي يثور جدل في الولايات المتحدة حول لون الفرعون الشاب "توت عنخ آمون" مع اقتراب رحيله بعد جولة استمرت عامين زار خلالها أربع ولايات أمريكية.. ومن المقرر أن تنتهي جولته في الولايات المتحدة في 30 سبتمبر الجاري.. وتحت عنوان "لماذا يعد عرق توت عنخ آمون وجنسه مشكلة معقدة؟.. نشر الكاتب الأمريكي ستيفن بيرنز مقالة له علي موقع فيلادلفيا أنكواير الإليكتروني قال فيها إن معرض توت عنخ آمون في الولايات المتحدة أثار العديد من الجدل حول جذوره.. مشيرا إلي أن مؤتمرا سيعقد في يوليو المقبل حول هذا الموضوع. 

هذا الموضوع يتكلم عن لون توت عنخ آمون ولم يد لونه بالضبط هل هو أسمر البشرة أم غير ذلك . كما أثار هذا الموضوع جدل كما ورد بالصحيفة عن جذور توت عنخ آمون .
وهذا الموضوع يهمنا فى موضوعنا فتوت عنخ آمون أخر فراعنة الأسرة الثامنة عشر وهى الأسرة التى شككنا فى حدوث
قصة سيدنا موسى خلالها وقد كان لى بعض الأسئلة منها :
هل اليهود الحاليين هم من سلالة بنى إسرائيل ؟ وهل ذاب بنو إسرائيل فى الشعب المصرى أو حدث بينهم تناسل ؟ كما أن هذا يفتح الباب أمام النقاش فى  ما ورد فى مشاركات الصديق طارق شكرى حول قيام نبى الله يعقوب بحكم مصر . دمتم بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

عن علاقة اليهود الحاليين ببنى إسرائيل أنقل لكم الآتى :
إذا كانت المسألة متعلقة بالانتماء القومي والتركيب العرقي ، فهل يستطيع يهود هذا الزمان إثبات أنهم أنسال بني إسرائيل الذين عاشوا في فلسطين قبل ألفي عام ؟ 
إن الدراسات العلمية الأكاديمية لعدد من يهود أنفسهم ، وعلى رأسهم الكاتب المشهور آرثر كوستلر A. Koestler  في كتابه القبيلة الثالثة عشر The Thirteenth Tribe : The Khazar Empire & its Heritage تشير إلى أن الأغلبية الساحقة ليهود هذا الزمان ليست من ذرية بني إسرائيل القدماء ، وأن معظم اليهود الآن هم من نسل يهود الخزر ، وهم في أصلهم قبائل تترية قديمة كانت تعيش في منطقة القوقاز ، وأسست لنفسها مملكة في القرن السادس الميلادي شمال غربي بحر الخزر (بحر قزوين). وقد تهودت هذه المملكة في القرن الثامن الميلادي ، ودخل ملكها بولان في اليهودية سنة 740 للميلاد ، وقد سقطت هذه المملكة في نهاية القرن العاشر وأوائل القرن الحادي عشر على يد تحالف الروس والبيزنطيين ، وانتشر يهود الخزر بعد ذلك في روسيا وأوربا الشرقية والغربية ، واستقرت أعداد منهم في الأندلس أيام الحكم الإسلامي ، وبعد سقوطها على يد الأسبان ، هاجروا إلى شمال إفريقيا حيث شملهم تسامح المسلمين ورحمتهم.

وأنقل لكم أيضاً :
الانتشار ومواقع النفوذ : 

· عاش العبريون في الأصل - في عهد أبيهم إسرائيل - في منطقة الأردن وفلسطين ، ثم انتقل بنو إسرائيل إلى مصر ثم ارتحلوا إلى فلسطين ليقيموا هناك مجتمعاً يهودياً ، ولكن نظراً لانعزالهم واستعلائهم وعنصريتهم وتآمرهم ، فقد اضطهدوا وشردوا ، فتفرقوا في دول العالم فوصل بعضهم إلى أوروبا وروسيا ودول البلقان والأمريكتين وأسبانيا ، بينما اتجه بعضهم إلى داخل الجزيرة العربية التي أجلوا عنها مع فجر الإسلام ، كما عاش بعضهم في أفريقيا وآسيا . 
· منذ نهاية القرن الميلادي الماضي ما يزالون يجمعون أشتاتهم في أرض فلسطين تحرضهم على ذلك وتشجعهم الصهيونية والصليبية . 
· مما لا شك فيه أن اليهود الحاليين - الذين يبلغون حوالي خمسة عشر مليوناً - لا يمتون بصلة إلى العبرانيين الإسرائيليين القدماء المنحدرين من إبراهيم عليه السلام ، إذ أنهم حالياً أخلاط من شعوب الأرض المتهودين الذين تسوقهم دوافع استعمارية . أما الذين يرجعون إلى أصول إسرائيلية فعلاً هم اليوم - وفي إسرائيل بخاصة - يهود من الدرجة الدنيا . 
· ظهر لكثير من الباحثين في أمر التوراة ، من خلال ملاحظة اللغات والأساليب وما تشتمل عليه من موضوعات وأحكام وتشاريع ، أنها قد ألفت في عصور مختلفة وبأقلام مختلفة ، وفي هذا يقول سبحانه عنهم : (( فويل للذين يكتبون الكتاب بأيديهم ثم يقولون هذا من عند الله ليشتروا به ثمناً قليلاً فويل لهم مما كتبت أيديهم وويل لهم مما يكسبون )) سورة البقرة ، آية :79 . 
· كما استطاع النقد الحديث أن يثبت تعارض نصوص التوراة والإنجيل مع الكثير من الحقائق العلمية المعاصرة ، أما النقد الباطني لها فقد اعتبرها مجموعاً متنافراُ - كما يقول موريس بوكاي - وهذا يكفي لمن يريد التأكد بأن التوراة لا يمكن الاستناد إلى معطياتها لما اعتراها من تناقض وقصص مموهة بل وأشعار مشكوك في صحتها أيضاً . 
هل أجد مشاركة أن الإنشغال بالعبادة يؤجل المشاركات لبعد رمضان . دمتم بخير

----------


## tifaworld

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
انا فعلا عاجز عن الكلام ادام الي انتم اخواتي واساتذي الكبار (كل من شارك في الموضوع العظيم ده)
انا مش ببالغ بس انا فعلا اول مرة اعد واقراء ومازهقش ولا امل من القراءة انا طول عمري مابهتمش بالتاريخ ولا كان في بالي اصلا وده ناتج من طبيعة دراستي العلميية من ثانوي عامة لحد النهاردة وبصراحة طول عمري كنت بقول ان التاريخ ه مالوش لازمة لاننا لو جعنا او مرضنا مش هاناكل في الكتب بتاعت التاريخ
لاكن بفضل الله اولا ثم فضلكم انتم اخواني الاعزاء بدات احب التاريخ واهتم بيه جدا بعد المقلات الي قراتها منكم هنا في المنتدي الي بجد كان مستخبي عني فين مش عارف؟  
بس بجد فوجئت بناس بيقضوة عمرهم في التاريخ ومش ده بس السبب السبب اساسا لحبي للتاريخ كان في كمية المعلومات الضخمة الي ماكنتش اعرفها والمعلومات الاضخم الي كنت فاهما بشكل هامشي وكان منها كتير اوي خاطيء لدرجة اني من حوالي 4 ايام وانا مش بانزل من البيت بجد بليل ولا حتة ساعات بروح الكلية علشان اكمل قراءة بس للاسف مابقاش كزاب قرات حوالي 10 صفحات اول 7 متتالين وكام صفحة من النص كدا بشكل عشوائي والصفحة الاخيرة دي كان لازم اقراءة لاني استعجلت وتعبت من القراءة انا اسف انتم عارفين انا مبتديء لسه في القراءة والتاريخ بس حبيت اوي تاريخ مصر القديم وكتبت اسم كل المراجع الي انتم زاكرتموها في المقلات الي فاتت علشان انزل اجبها او اشتريها بس تكون معايا وبعدين كمان القراءة من الكتاب اسهل من قراءة النت 
بس مش عاوز اطول بس عاوز طلب منكم كبير ومهم وارجو انه مايعطلكمش عن الموضوع الي بتكلموة فيه هو من ثياق الموضوع برضة بيتكلم عن بني اسرائيل وسيدنا موسي عليه السلام الموضوع بداء معايا من التابوت(تابوت موسي علية السلام) الي كان فيه الالواح وتقريبا اشياء اخري كمان بس كان عاندي كزا تسائل وبدات ابحث عن النت ووقعت في المنتدي بتاعكم وشدني كلامك الفياض الغزير المفيد ومالم بمعلومات كانت غيبة عننا وكنت هانسة موضوعي الاساسي ((التابوت))  انالازم اعرف التابوت كان فيه ايه انا سمعت انه ضاع منهم في حرب من الحروب ومن كلامكم وكتابتكم المميزة قدرت اعرف انه كان من الدهب وانه ضاع في حرب زي ما انا عارف بس بدات اعرف انه ضاع بعد ما خرجو من مصر وبعد ما بدأوة يدخلوة فلسطين والاراضي المقدسة وفي حرب من حروبهم الي خسروة فيها ضاع التابوت هل ممكن يكون كان قبل السبيين البابلي والي الاخر الي كان في الشمال الي اطاح باهل بنو اسرائيل وليس اليهود انا نسيت اسم السبي ده ولا ضاع ساعتها والسؤال بقي المهم هل تعتقدوة ان تابوت مثل هزا التابوت وما كان يحملة من الواح مرسلة من الله عز وجل الي عبده ونبية ورسولة موسي عليه السلام ممكن انه يضيع كدا ومايبقاش ليه اي وجود كلام ربنا عمرة مايضيع ابدا (انا انزلنا الذكر وانا له لحافظين) ودا واضح في القران الكريم ان دايما الحوادث والمفارقات الغريبة الي بتحدث مع الكتب بتحدث لكتب القراءن الكريم واكيد الواح التوراء كمان لايمكن انها تضيع بسهولة كدا انا اعندي كزا رايء اسمحولي اعرضهملكم 
الاول ان الالواح دي تكون اتحفظت في مكان او ادفنت في مكان حفاظا عليها من الحرب دي او ان يستولها عليها حد او تدمر
 التاني ان يكون الله عز وجل رفعها عنده كما انزلها علي عبده من قبل
 التالت ان يكون لحد مصلحة انه يخفي الالواح دي بأي حجة لفعل اي شيء سواء تغيير ما بيها او اي شيء من هذا القبيل وتلفيق ضياع التابوت بحجة الحرب الي ضاع فيها علي اساس انهم كانو بيتبركوه بوجودة في المعارك معاهم 
ارجوكم حد يرد علي سوالي او اسئلتي دي ولو في شكل جانبي لو مش عاوزين انكم تدخلوة في مواضيع جديدة تشتت تفكركم عن فرعون موسي وباقي المواضيع الملحوقة او التي لحقت بهذا الموضوع 
يعني ان حد يرد عليا في في شكل مقالة سريعة وضغيرة او علي اميلي او يفيد بيه باقي القراء المشوقين لهذة المواضيع الجميلة والجديدة  يمكن علي عدد كبير منا بس انا كدا طولت اكون بجد شاكر كل الشكر انا من هنا ورايح هاحاول اني اقراء اكتر عن التاريخ وخصوصا ان ليا اخوات كتير في ارشاد سياحي ومجال التاريخ بتاعهم مفتوح وهاستفاد كتير من كتبهم وكليتهم والله الموفق شكرا ليكم كلكم بجد جزيل الشكر 
عضو جديد نوفي ( مصطفي )

----------


## غريب الدار

أخي إقرأ هذا المقال و الذي رابطة هو

http://www.islamonline.net/discussio...essageID=35595

و هي نقطة من بداية السطر قد تغير لك جزء من مفهوم التابوت ... و لكن بشكل غير مباشر

و كل عام و أنتم بخير

----------


## ميمة اسلام

بجد كل ما بدخل الموضوع بطلع بمعلومه جديدة 
تسلمه علي المشاركات الفعاله 
انا متابعة بالقراءة فلا اضيف بين كل هذه الاضافات المميزة 
انا بتعلم 
وتقبله تحياتي

----------


## tifaworld

> أخي إقرأ هذا المقال و الذي رابطة هو
> 
> http://www.islamonline.net/discussio...essageID=35595
> 
> و هي نقطة من بداية السطر قد تغير لك جزء من مفهوم التابوت ... و لكن بشكل غير مباشر
> 
> و كل عام و أنتم بخير


شكرا ليك جدا جدا مع اني لسه ماشوفتش الموضوع بيتحمل اهو وهاقراءة ان شاء الله 
بس شكرا لاهتمامك وارجو من الي يقدر يساعدني ويضيف معلومات جديدة لباقي القراء في هزا الموضوع الذي يمط بصلة بموضوعكم ولو كانت بعيده قليلة لاكن ان شاء الله سوف يجزية الله كل خير 
علي فكرة انا نسيت اقولكم ان انا بقيت بمجنون بالموضوع ده وبقيت كل ما اقراءة حاجة اروح احكيها لصحابي كلهم واقولهم علي المنتدي الرائع ده شكلنا كدا هانسيب المادة العلمية ونتفرغ للعلوم 
لان الغريب اني بلاقي منهم استجابة غير طبعية لما باحكي ليهم القصص دي سبحان مغير الاحوال 
سلام....... برضوة مصطفي العضو الجديد

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأستاذ الفاضل /tifaworld
مرحباً بك . كل عام وانت بخير . لى عودة بمشيئة الله فيما يخص التابوت . دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الصديق العزيز / غريب الدار
يا صديقى هذه دار انت صاحبها فلا تغيب عن دارك . لى بضع اسئلة انتظر اجاباتك عليها ز دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

ابنتى العزيزة /ميمة اسلام
اشكرك على كلماتك الرقيقة . سعيد بمرورك . دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأصدقاء الأعزاء 
انقل لكم تلخيص لما جاء فى كتاب من هو فرعون موسى واعتقد أننا تطرقنا لكل ما ورد فى الكتاب سابقا

من هو فرعون موسى؟ 
بقلم: احمد صبحي منصور 
 أولا : 
. أختلف الباحثون في تحديد اسم الفرعون الذي عاصر موسى وذكره القرآن والتوراة .. 

وحتى لا نرهق القارئ في تلك القضية فأننا نكتفي باختيار ثلاثة من الباحثين تعرضوا لهذه القضية وبحثوها ,وكل منهم له خلفيته الثقافية والفكرية .. 
1 ـ يرى الباحث الأمريكي بول ف بورك في كتابه ( the world of Moses ): أن الكتابات المصرية القديمة ليس فيها أشارة لموسى ، كما أن التوراة لم تذكر أسم الفرعون المعاصر لموسى ولا تذكر التاريخ الزمني لهما ، وليس على الباحث إلا أن يقارن بين الأحداث التاريخية التي ترجح على أن موسى قد ولد حوالي 1525 ق . م ، أي قبل الخروج الإسرائيلي من مصر بثمانين عاما . 

ويقارن الكاتب بين ما استقاه من التاريخ الزمني لعصر موسى وبين التاريخ المصري القديم ويرجح أن تلك هي الفترة التي حكمت فيها الملكة حتشبسوت ، ويرى أنها هي التي قالت عنها التوراة أنها بنت الفرعون التي ذهبت لتغتسل في النهر فعثرت على تابوت موسى واتخذته ابنا لها . ويسير الباحث مع هذه النظرية ليفسر أحداث قصة موسى وقصة حتشبسوت وكيف انتهت المرحلة الأولى بهرب موسى من مصر، فهو يقول أن حتشبسوت كانت ابنة لتحتمس الأول حين عثرت على تابوت موسى وتبنته ، ثم تزوجت من أخيها غير الشقيق تحتمس الثاني الذي أصبح فرعونا واستمر يحكم خمس سنوات فقط ، ومات دون أن ينجب منها ، وكان لتحتمس الثاني ابن من زوجة أخرى تولى الحكم اسميا مع حتشبسوت بعد موت والده ، وهو تحتمس الثالث ، إلا أن حتشبسوت اغتصبت منه النفوذ فظل في عهدها خامل الذكر ، وعملت على أن يتولى الحكم من بعدها موسى الذي تربى في البلاط الفرعوني وأصبح قائدا مهابا ، ولكن واجهتها ثورة فلم يكن موسى مصريا ولم يهتم بتأدية الشعائر المصرية ، ونجحت المؤامرة في قتل حتشبسوت وأنصارها ، فاضطر موسى للهرب إلى مدين ، وقد اختفت حتشبسوت من التاريخ المصري سنة 1442 ق . م . وكان عمر موسى وقتها أربعين عاما ، وتذكر التوراة أنه رفض أن يكون ابن الفرعون . 
وبعدها تولي تحتمس الثالث كافة سلطاته، و بعد اختفاء حتشبسوت طمس تاريخها واضطهد أنصارها وانتقم لنفسه منها .. 

وعلى ذلك فأن فرعون موسى أكثر من شخص ،تحتمس الأول الذي اضطهد بني إسرائيل ، وتحتمس الثاني الذي قام بتربية موسى ، ثم تحتمس الثالث الذي جاء له موسى فيما بعد نبيا مرسلا .. 

ولكن الباحث الأمريكي لم يأت بأدلة على ما قالته التوراة عن اضطهاد فرعون لبني إسرائيل وتسخيره لهم، مع أن ذلك الباحث يعتمد علي التوراة في تحديد عصر موسى من وجهة نظره وهو أنه في عصر تحتمس وحتشبسوت .. 
2 ـ أما الباحث المسلم محمد عزة دروزه في كتابه " تاريخ بني إسرائيل من أسفارهم " فهو يربط بين ما جاء في التوراة من اضطهاد الفرعون لبني إسرائيل وبين ما ورد في أوراق البردي المصرية من حديث عن اضطهاد رمسيس الثاني للعبرانيين ، وكان رمسيس الثاني أعظم ملوك الآسرة التاسعة عشرة التي حكمت ما بين ( 1462 : 1288 ) ق. م . 

توجد بقية للكتاب

----------


## سيد جعيتم

تابع لكتاب من هو فرعون موسى لأحمد صبحى منصور
ويعتمد على ما جاء في كتاب " تاريخ مصر من أقدم العصور " لمؤلفه " بريستد " الذي تحدث عن تسخير رمسيس الثاني للعبرانيين في جنوب بلاد الشام نتيجة لما كان بينه وبين الحيثيين من اتفاقيات ، وقد ذكر " بريستد " خروج بني إسرائيل من مصر في عهد منفتاح الثاني في ظروف الارتباك الذي حدث في مصر وقتها ، وأن السحرة والمنجمين نصحوا منفتاح بتعذيب بني إسرائيل ، وظهر فيهم موسى وانتهي الأمر بخروجهم وطاردهم منفتاح وقتل منهم مقتلة عظيمة ، وقد اعتمد بريستد في معلوماته على المدونات اليونانية القديمة والمؤرخ المصري القديم ماثنيون الذي عاش في القرن الثالث قبل الميلاد. ويقول بريستد أنه قرأ نصوصا مكتوبة في طيبة ( الأقصر) يفتخر فيها منفتاح الأول بتنكيله ببني إسرائيل وباقي سكان فلسطين حين ثاروا عليه . ويحاول الأستاذ دروزة أن يجمع بين تلك الروايات فيقول أن بني إسرائيل خرجوا من مصر على دفعتين :دفعة صغري في عهد رمسيس الثاني أو أبنه ودفعة كبري في عهد منفتاح الأول أو الثاني ، والأخيرة هي التي قادها موسى . 

ومعني ذلك أن فرعون موسى هو منفتاح الأول أو الثاني ، أو هما معا .. 

3 ـ والباحث المصري القبطي فؤاد باسيلي في كتابه " حياة موسى" يذكر تضارب ألآراء في فرعون موسى بين تحتمس الأول وأموسيس الأول وسيتي الأول ورمسيس الثاني ، ويميل إلى أنه رمسيس الثاني على أساس أن ذلك الفرعون بني مدينه " رعمسيس" وسحر في بنائها بني إسرائيل ، كما أنه بني أيضا مدينة نافي وسخر فيها بني إسرائيل أيضا .. 

ولنا بعض ملاحظات على آراء أولئك الباحثين .. 

1 ـ فقد اختلفوا في تحديد من هو فرعون موسى ، ما بين تحتمس الأول إلى منفتاح الثاني ، وتلك فترة زمنية طويلة حوالي ثلاثة قرون ، ما بين ( 1539 : 1213 ) ق. م .ولم يستطع أحدهم الوصول إلى تحديد دقيق لفرعون موسى يحظى بتأييد أغلبية الباحثين .. 

2 ـ وقد اعتمدوا في أدلتهم على المقارنة بين أحداث قصة موسى في التوراة وما يأتي متفقا مع بعض تلك الأحداث في التاريخ المصري القديم، سواء قصة الاضطهاد ، أو إيجاد صلة بين حديث التوراة عن بنت فرعون التي أنقذت موسى وحتشبسوت .. 

3 ومبلغ علمنا أن كل من بحث هذه القضية قد أغفل الرجوع للقرآن الكريم .. ونحاول أن نسترشد بالكتاب الحكيم في تحديد أقرب لفرعون موسى ..

----------


## سيد جعيتم

تابع لكتاب من هو فرعون موسى لأحمد صبحى منصور

ثانيا : 

1 ـ لقد كان الفراعنة معروفين بعدم تسجيل النكسات والهزائم وإغفالها ، في نفس الوقت الذي يحرص فيه كل فرعون على تسجيل أمجاده والمغالاة فيها ، ثم نسبة أمجاد السابقين لنفسه ، وذلك في حد ذاته يمثل عامل شك كبير في صدق المصادر التاريخية الفرعونية خصوصا عندما نحاول أن نتعرف منها على حقيقة الكارثة التي حدثت في عصر موسى ونتج عنها غرق الفرعون وجنده في البحر . 

والأكثر من ذلك أن القرآن الكريم يثبت حقيقة تاريخية لم ترد في كتابات المؤرخين ، وهي أن بني إسرائيل قد ورثوا فرعون في مصر بعد انهيار النظام الفرعوني وغرق فرعون وقومه أو جنده: يقول تعالى " فَانتَقَمْنَا مِنْهُمْ فَأَغْرَقْنَاهُمْ فِي الْيَمِّ بِأَنَّهُمْ كَذَّبُواْ بِآيَاتِنَا وَكَانُواْ عَنْهَا غَافِلِينَ وَأَوْرَثْنَا الْقَوْمَ الَّذِينَ كَانُواْ يُسْتَضْعَفُونَ مَشَارِقَ الأَرْضِ وَمَغَارِبَهَا الَّتِي بَارَكْنَا فِيهَا وَتَمَّتْ كَلِمَتُ رَبِّكَ الْحُسْنَى عَلَى بَنِي إِسْرَآئِيلَ بِمَا صَبَرُواْ وَدَمَّرْنَا مَا كَانَ يَصْنَعُ فِرْعَوْنُ وَقَوْمُهُ وَمَا كَانُواْ يَعْرِشُونَ )( الأعراف 137) ويقول تعالى: ( فَأَخْرَجْنَاهُم مِّن جَنَّاتٍ وَعُيُونٍ وَكُنُوزٍ وَمَقَامٍ كَرِيمٍ كَذَلِكَ وَأَوْرَثْنَاهَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ )(الشعراء 57 : 59 ") 

والواضح من الآيات الكريمة أن بني إسرائيل لم يحكموا مصر بالمعني السياسي وإنما ورثوا خيراتها وثروتها بعد غرق النظام الفرعوني . كان فرعون وجنده أو قومه يتحكمون في الأرض الزراعية والفلاحين المصرين ، وذهب فرعون ونظامه ، وبقي الشعب الكادح الذي اعتاد تسليم ثمرة عرقه للحاكم . ولأن فرعون قد غرق بنظامه فأن بني إسرائيل هم الذين ورثوه في ثروته الذهبية والاقتصادية . وبالطبع أستمر ذلك حينا من الزمان ، واستعاد النظام المصري الفرعوني مؤقتا هيبته ولكنه اغفل تلك النكسة وتجاهلها ، ولولا القرآن ما عرفنا عنها شيئا .. 

2 ـ ونعود إلى شخصية فرعون موسى من خلال القصص القرآني 

أن المنهج القرآني المعتاد في القصص هو عدم تحديد الأشخاص وذلك للتأكيد على جانب العبرة والعظة بأن تتحول الحادثة التاريخية المحددة بالأسماء والزمان والمكان إلى قضية عامة قابلة للاستشهاد بها والاتعاظ بها في كل زمان ومكان ، وبذلك يتحول الشخص من " اسم " إلى " رمز "، بل أن القرآن الكريم حين يذكر اسم شخص فأنه يحوله أيضا إلى رمز لفكرة معينة ، ولذلك تحول " أبو لهب " و" آزر "إلى رمز للسقوط والتردي حتى لو كان ذلك الخاسر من أقرب أقارب النبي ، وبذلك اسقط القرآن دعاوى النسب الشريف التي تعطي حصانة لأصحابها فخاتم النبيين محمد عليه السلام كان عمه " أبو لهب " كافرا ، وخليل الله إبراهيم كان أبوه " آزر " كافرا .. ولم يغنيا عنها من الله شيئا لذلك تحول اسم " أبو لهب "و " آزر " إلى رمزين لقيمة أساسية من قيم الإسلام العظيم

----------


## سيد جعيتم

تابع كتاب من هو فرعون موسى  لأحمد صبحى منصور
. ونعود إلى فرعون موسى .. 

أن " فرعون" في حد ذاته لقب سياسي للملك المصري ، وليس اسما شخصيا ، وفرعون موسى ليس بدعا من أسلافه ، في الطغيان ، ولذلك اكتفي به القرآن رمزا لكل حاكم ظالم مدع للألوهية يسير إلى نهاية الشوط فى حرب الله تعالى فيلقى جزاءه .. 

ومع ذلك تبقي الإشارات القرآنية عامل توضيح وترجيح في تحديد شخصية فرعون موسى .. 

ففي القرآن ما يرجح أن فرعون موسى شخص واحد ، هو الذي اضطهد بني إسرائيل وهو الذي طاردهم إلى أن غرق بجنوده ، في البحر . 

تفهم ذلك من قول تعالى حاكيا عن تلك الفترة (وَقَالَ الْمَلأُ مِن قَوْمِ فِرْعَونَ أَتَذَرُ مُوسَى وَقَوْمَهُ لِيُفْسِدُواْ فِي الأَرْضِ وَيَذَرَكَ وَآلِهَتَكَ قَالَ سَنُقَتِّلُ أَبْنَاءهُمْ وَنَسْتَحْيِـي نِسَاءهُمْ وَإِنَّا فَوْقَهُمْ قَاهِرُونَ قَالَ مُوسَى لِقَوْمِهِ اسْتَعِينُوا بِاللّهِ وَاصْبِرُواْ إِنَّ الأَرْضَ لِلّهِ يُورِثُهَا مَن يَشَاء مِنْ عِبَادِهِ وَالْعَاقِبَةُ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ قَالُواْ أُوذِينَا مِن قَبْلِ أَن تَأْتِينَا وَمِن بَعْدِ مَا جِئْتَنَا قَالَ عَسَى رَبُّكُمْ أَن يُهْلِكَ عَدُوَّكُمْ وَيَسْتَخْلِفَكُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ فَيَنظُرَ كَيْفَ تَعْمَلُونَ )( الأعراف 127 ) . أى أن الاضطهاد استمر متصلا قبل مجيء موسى وبعده، والعدو الذي يمارس الاضطهاد شخص واحد ، وهو الذي سيلقي الهلاك وسيخلفه بنو إسرائيل في الأرض .. 

وفي سورة القصص تفصيلات أكثر يتضح منها أن فرعون موسى شخص واحد وملك واحد . يقول تعالى: (إِنَّ فِرْعَوْنَ عَلَا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَجَعَلَ أَهْلَهَا شِيَعًا يَسْتَضْعِفُ طَائِفَةً مِّنْهُمْ يُذَبِّحُ أَبْنَاءهُمْ وَيَسْتَحْيِي نِسَاءهُمْ إِنَّهُ كَانَ مِنَ الْمُفْسِدِينَ وَنُرِيدُ أَن نَّمُنَّ عَلَى الَّذِينَ اسْتُضْعِفُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَنَجْعَلَهُمْ أَئِمَّةً وَنَجْعَلَهُمُ الْوَارِثِينَ وَنُمَكِّنَ لَهُمْ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَنُرِي فِرْعَوْنَ وَهَامَانَ وَجُنُودَهُمَا مِنْهُم مَّا كَانُوا يَحْذَرُونَ وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى أُمِّ مُوسَى أَنْ أَرْضِعِيهِ فَإِذَا خِفْتِ عَلَيْهِ فَأَلْقِيهِ فِي الْيَمِّ وَلَا تَخَافِي وَلَا تَحْزَنِي إِنَّا رَادُّوهُ إِلَيْكِ وَجَاعِلُوهُ مِنَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ فَالْتَقَطَهُ آلُ فِرْعَوْنَ لِيَكُونَ لَهُمْ عَدُوًّا وَحَزَنًا إِنَّ فِرْعَوْنَ وَهَامَانَ وَجُنُودَهُمَا كَانُوا خَاطِئِينَ ) ( القصص 4: 8 ) . 

أى أن الفرعون الذي اضطهد بني إسرائيل هو نفسه الذي كفل موسى وهو نفسه الذي كان موسى سببا في ضياع ملكه ، بل أن الملأ هو نفس الملأ ، وهامان هو نفسه هامان في سنوات الاضطهاد وفي الغرق أيضا . 

وفي سورة الشعراء توضيح طريف نتأكد منه أن الفرعون الذي تربي موسى في كنفه هو نفسه فرعون الذي جاءه موسى فيما بعد نبيا مرسلا يطلب الخروج بقومه ، وقد تعرف عليه فرعون بعد تلك المدة الطويلة وقال له: (قَالَ أَلَمْ نُرَبِّكَ فِينَا وَلِيدًا وَلَبِثْتَ فِينَا مِنْ عُمُرِكَ سِنِينَ وَفَعَلْتَ فَعْلَتَكَ الَّتِي فَعَلْتَ وَأَنتَ مِنَ الْكَافِرِينَ ؟ ) (الشعراء 18 : 19 ) . 

2 ـ أى إن فرعون موسى شخص واحد .. فمن هو ؟

----------


## سيد جعيتم

تابع كتاب من هو فرعون موسى لأحمد صبحى منصور
أنه ليس بالقطع رمسيس الثاني الذي دحر الحيثيين في قادش بالشام وأرغمهم على عقد أول معاهدة في التاريخ ، وأحكم سيطرته على الشام خصوصا في جنوبها . 

ليس هو رمسيس الثاني لسبب بسيط ، أن موسى حين قتل المصري وهرب من فرعون أتجه إلى مدين بالشام ، فكيف يهرب موسى من فرعون إلى فرعون ؟ كيف يهرب من يد فرعون اليمنى إلى يد فرعون اليسرى ؟ 

المفهوم أن يعشين في عصر رمسيس آخر يكون خلفا لرمسيس الثاني وأضعف قبضة منه على الشام حتى يحس موسى بالأمن وهو يستقر هناك مختفيا عن الأعين .. 

والمفهوم أن يرث ذلك الفرعون عظمة رمسيس الثاني وأن يكون له من القوة الداخلية ما يمكنه من شغل وقت فراغه بتحديد النسل لطائفة مستضعفة في شعبه ، وأن يستخدم جيشه في التدريب على حرب داخليه مضمونة النصر ضد المستضعفين ، علاوة على ما انشغل به من عقد المؤتمرات وإلقاء الخطابات على نحو ما تردد في القرآن الكريم: (وَنَادَى فِرْعَوْنُ فِي قَوْمِهِ قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ أَلَيْسَ لِي مُلْكُ مِصْرَ وَهَذِهِ الْأَنْهَارُ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِي أَفَلَا تُبْصِرُونَ أَمْ أَنَا خَيْرٌ مِّنْ هَذَا الَّذِي هُوَ مَهِينٌ وَلَا يَكَادُ يُبِينُ ) (الزخرف 51) (فَحَشَرَ فَنَادَى فَقَالَ أَنَا رَبُّكُمُ الْأَعْلَى ) (النازعات 23 ـ ) 

ولو كان هذا الفرعون – مثل رمسيس الثاني – منشغلا بحروب خارجية ما التفت إلى الداخل بهذه الطريقة ، علاوة على أنه لم يرد في القرآن أن فرعون موسى قد أنشغل بغير مصر .. 

لقد تحدث القرآن الكريم عن بني إسرائيل في عصر موسى وهم يرفضون دعوته لدخول فلسطين لأن فيها " قوما جبارين " وأولئك القوم الجبارون من سكان فلسطين كانت لهم دولة ذات حدود وأبواب، أى دولة مستقلة و لم تكن تابعة لمصر وقتها ، بل كانت دولة مهابة ، ونلمح هذا من الحوار الذى دار بين موسى وقومه ،ثم ما قاله رجلان من الشجعان : ( قَالُوا يَا مُوسَى إِنَّ فِيهَا قَوْمًا جَبَّارِينَ وَإِنَّا لَن نَّدْخُلَهَا حَتَّىَ يَخْرُجُواْ مِنْهَا فَإِن يَخْرُجُواْ مِنْهَا فَإِنَّا دَاخِلُونَ قَالَ رَجُلاَنِ مِنَ الَّذِينَ يَخَافُونَ أَنْعَمَ اللّهُ عَلَيْهِمَا ادْخُلُواْ عَلَيْهِمُ الْبَابَ فَإِذَا دَخَلْتُمُوهُ فَإِنَّكُمْ غَالِبُونَ وَعَلَى اللّهِ فَتَوَكَّلُواْ إِن كُنتُم مُّؤْمِنِينَ ) (المائدة 22 ـ ).. 

والمعنى المستفاد من القرآن أنه بعد سقوط فرعون موسى بنظامه في البحر الأحمر قامت دولة مستقلة في فلسطين أرهبت بني إسرائيل فقالوا لموسى : ( قَالُواْ يَا مُوسَى إِنَّا لَن نَّدْخُلَهَا أَبَدًا مَّا دَامُواْ فِيهَا فَاذْهَبْ أَنتَ وَرَبُّكَ فَقَاتِلا إِنَّا هَاهُنَا قَاعِدُونَ قَالَ رَبِّ إِنِّي لا أَمْلِكُ إِلاَّ نَفْسِي وَأَخِي فَافْرُقْ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَ الْقَوْمِ الْفَاسِقِينَ ) (المائدة 22 ،24 ). 

إن تلك الدولة الكنعانية التي أرهبت بني إسرائيل لم تقم فجأة بين يوم وليلة وإنما بدأت تتكون على مهل أثناء انشغال فرعون موسى باضطهاد بني إسرائيل واستغراقه بشئون مصر الداخلية ، وأثناء ذلك اتسعت تلك الكيانات السياسية في الشام وتحررت من السيطرة المصرية فلما سقط فرعون وجنوه في البحر كانوا هم القوة الكبرى في المنطقة .. 

.وبنو إسرائيل في عصر موسى عرفوا الكسل التام ، إذ كانت عصا موسى هي التي تجلب لهم المن والسلوى وتفجر لهم عيون الأرض أثنتا عشره عينا للاثنتى عشرة قبيلة ، والشيء الوحيد الذي نشطوا إليه هو أنهم صاغوا العجل الذهبي من الذهب المصري وقاموا على عبادته .. وحين طلب منهم موسى أن يدخلوا فلسطين طلبوا أن يخرج منها الفلسطينيون أولا ، أو أن يذهب موسى وربه ليقاتلا الفلسطينيين بالنيابة عنهم.. 

وبسبب تقاعس بني إسرائيل في عصر موسى عن الجهاد فإن الله تعالى حكم عليهم بأن يظلوا في الصحراء تائهين حتى ينقرض ذلك الجيل المتهالك ويأتي جيل آخر أشد وأقوى ، ومات موسى في فترة التيه ، وبعده جاء نبيٌّ وتم في عهده تعيين جالوت ملكا .. وهو الذي هزم طالوت الفلسطيني وأسٌّس دولة لبني إسرائيل .. 

. والذي نفهمه أن الإمبراطورية المصرية تقلصت إلى حدود مصر الطبيعية بعد عصر فرعون موسى إلى درجة أنه قامت لبني إسرائيل دولة على حدودها الشرقية . 

وذلك يرجح أن يكون فرعون موسى من خلفاء رمسيس الثالث .. 

لقد تعاقب بعد رمسيس الثالث ثمانية من الملوك كل منهم فرعون يحمل لقب رمسيس ، ولا نسمع عنهم كثيرا كما يقول المؤرخون . 

ويعزز ذلك أن مصر دخلت بعدهم في دور الضعف والانقسام والانهيار وتولي السلطة الليبيون والنوبيون وفراعنة ضعاف ثم احتل مصر الآشوريون ثم الفرس ، ومعناه أن فرعون مصر في عصر موسى هو آخر الفراعنة الكبار ، وقد لقي مصيره في اليم وحقت أللعنة على خلفائه الذين يسيرون على منواله.. 

3 ـ والقرآن يذكر أن موسى دعا الله أن ينتقم من فرعون ويهلكه ويطمس على أمواله ..وأن الله تعالى قال لموسى وهارون ": (وَقَالَ مُوسَى رَبَّنَا إِنَّكَ آتَيْتَ فِرْعَوْنَ وَمَلأهُ زِينَةً وَأَمْوَالاً فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا رَبَّنَا لِيُضِلُّواْ عَن سَبِيلِكَ رَبَّنَا اطْمِسْ عَلَى أَمْوَالِهِمْ وَاشْدُدْ عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ فَلاَ يُؤْمِنُواْ حَتَّى يَرَوُاْ الْعَذَابَ الأَلِيمَ قَالَ قَدْ أُجِيبَت دَّعْوَتُكُمَا فَاسْتَقِيمَا وَلاَ تَتَّبِعَآنِّ سَبِيلَ الَّذِينَ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ ) (يونس 88 ،89 ). 

وقد لحقت الدعوة ليس بفرعون موسى وحده بل بالنظام الفرعوني بأكمله فلم تر مصر بعدها فرعونا عظيما مهابا ..كما يؤكد ذلك التاريخ المصري القديم ، ولا تزال تلك الدعوة تلحق كل فرعون يحكم مصر مستبدا مفسدا، حتى فى عصرنا الراهن.ومن أجل هذا كان قصص فرعون موسى من أكثر القصص ترديدا فى القرآن الكريم. 

والله تعالى لا يحكى هذا عبثا ـ تعالى الله تعالى عن العبث ـ (إِنَّهُ لَقَوْلٌ فَصْلٌ وَمَا هُوَ بِالْهَزْلِ إِنَّهُمْ يَكِيدُونَ كَيْدًا وَأَكِيدُ كَيْدًا فَمَهِّلِ الْكَافِرِينَ أَمْهِلْهُمْ رُوَيْدًا ) ( الطارق 13 ـ ) . 

لقد كرر الله تعالى ذلك القصص القرآنى ليكون عبرة وعظة لكل البشر الى قيام الساعة : (لَقَدْ كَانَ فِي قَصَصِهِمْ عِبْرَةٌ لِّأُوْلِي الأَلْبَابِ مَا كَانَ حَدِيثًا يُفْتَرَى وَلَـكِن تَصْدِيقَ الَّذِي بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ وَتَفْصِيلَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَهُدًى وَرَحْمَةً لِّقَوْمٍ يُؤْمِنُونَ ) (يوسف 111 ). 

هو عبرة لأولى الألباب .. 

واين هم الان بين حكام العرب الفراعنة الجدد ؟؟

----------


## tifaworld

جميل اوي لاكن الدنيا اتلخبطت اصلا انا مش عارف ناس كتير اوي بيقولة ان رمسيس التاني فرعون موسي عليه السلام انتم بررتم انه مش هو في كزا حاجة انا تقريبا الي قدرت افهمة انه لما الفرعون دا اي كان بيطارد موسي عليه السلام المفروض انه كان سنة كبير والدرسات اكدت انه كان بيمشي علي عصا او عكاز لانه كان كبر في السن ودا يخلية مايقدرش يركب عجلة حربية ويحارب بيها  حلو اوي بس دا مش كلام يخلينا نلغي انه هو خالص افرد كان مثلا هو مش راكب العجلة دي كان ابنة مثلا وهو كان بيتحمل و فرعون يعني لو كان عاوز يجيب الف واحد يشلوة ويجروة بيه كان عملها دي حاجة بسيطة وتافها وبعدين اتكلمتكم عن التواريخ وارقام الاسر الفرعونية انا لما قراتها لاقيت ان دا برضة مش سبب انه يكون مش هو رمسيس نظرا للقرب من الازمنة دي وبعضها الي كانت بين الاسر وحاجة كمان تقريبا كدا قراءت تفسر اسم حاتشبسوت الي كان زوجة اخناتون تقريبا زي ما انتم كاتبتم بس مش عارف هو تقريبا الاسماء بالتواريخ اطلخبتوة كدا اوي بس يعني لحد دلوقتي مش شايف سبب رئيسي اننا نلغي ان رمسيس التاني كان فرعون موسي ودلقوتي في الصفحة رقم 27 قرات من احد الشاكرين لمجهدهم الكبير ده انه بيبرر انه مش رمسيس التاني وانه واحد من رمسيس التالت او اي رمسيس من الي تابعة وبعدية بيضاد الكلام ده باننه بيقول انهم كانو كلهم ضعاف ملوك ضعاف وان بعد كدا مصر اصبحت ضعيفة ومحتله من قبل ناس كتير وشعوب تانية وان اخر فرعون قوي رمسيس التاني
 طيب الحمد لله
 اهو كويس كدا ما هو فرعون موسي كان قوي شديد يبقي ليه مانرجحش انه هو فرعون موسي لان بعده جية فراعنة الله سبحانة وتعالي ضيع قوتهم واستبدادهم واصبحوة ضعفاء بالنسبة لاخر لرمسيس الي كان اقوي فرعون فيهم وربنا سبحانة وتعالي زاقة اقصي العزاب (الغرق) معلش انا ممكن يكون فتني معلومة مهمة بتسبت ان فرعون التاني مش هو فرعون موسي فا انا ارجو من اي اخ من الاخوات الكرام انه لو قراء رسالتي ووجد معلومة ناقصة يقولهالي لان انا بدات ادخل في جدال مع دكتوري في الكلية واعاوز اقنعة ان رمسيس التاني مش هو فرعون موسي لاني مش عارف ليه حاسس ومتاكد انكم بتسعوة بجد وان كلامكم مثبت بحقيقة علمية  ودا الي يهمني ويهم دكتوري دايما بيقولي اثبتلي بحقيقة علمية واضحة اما بالنسبة لموضوع فرعونين دا فا من الاول خالص رغم اني قراتة واضح انه مش صحيح طبعا نظرا لكثير من الايات القرانية الي بتقول عكس كدا وانه نافس الفرعون الي ربي موسي عليه السلام هو الي موسي عليه السلام رجعلة من مدين وهو برضة الي ربنا سبحانة وتعالي اغرقة في اليم 
ارجو لو حد شايف اني نسيت اثبات يفكرني بيه وجزاكم الله كل خير وياريت تفضلوة فاكرين طلبي الي خلاني اصلا افتح المنتدي دا وادور فيه واتعرف عليكم واحمد الله علي معرفتي الكريمة بيكم ولو كانت سطحية او بسيطة

----------


## غريب الدار

الأستاذ الكريم سيد إبراهيم
كل عام و أنت بخير
بارك الله فيك و شكرا على سؤالك , و دمتم جميعا بخير و صحة جيدة.
لقد إنجذبت كباقي المشاركين لموضوعكم القيم و لغزارة معلوماتكم و تنوعها , و لا يشغلني عنكم إلا إنضغاطي في العمل و مواضيع بحثية أخرى لا تقل أهميه عن موضوع فرعون . و أنا معكم متتبعا مستمتعا بما تطرحوه.

و هناك سؤال فعلا محير و هو له علاقة بسيدنا موسى و سيدنا سليمان ,
من السائد و المتعارف لدينا أن سيدنا سليمان أتى بعد سيدنا موسى . فهل هناك مراجع غير التوراة تؤكد صحة هذا الخبر.
طبعا ما أفكر فيه أن ربما كان ملك سيدنا سليمان قبل سيدنا موسى . 
قد يبدوا سؤال غريب و لكن ما جعلني أفكر في ذلك أن ملك سيدنا سليمان أكيد كان يشمل مصر , و أكيد هو ليس واحد من هؤلاء الذين إدعوا الأولوهيه أو من عبد منهم الشمس أو ...... و من يدعي أن بعضهم كان موحد , فليراجع ضميرة فيمن يصدقه .

نعلم أن لا إله إلا الله , فكيف نقبل إن يقول أحدهم أن الفرعون الفلاني كان يوحد ثم نقول له يوحد الله , فتكون الإجابه لا يوحد عبادة الشمس , ... 

ألا يكون بذلك مشرك , لقد كانت حضاراتهم عظيمة ماديا فهل لم يصلهم أن لهذا الكون إله واحد أحد هو الله , بالطبع قد وصلهم و لكن لا إكراه في الدين فلم ينشر إي دين سماوي بالقوه إلا ما عرفنا عن قصة سيدنا سليمان . بمعنى من عاصر هؤلاء الفراعنه من أنبياء و أتباعهم كانوا دعاه  مسالمين لا يتدخلون في شئون الملك و لا يطمعون في بهارجها , حتى سيدنا موسى كان هدفه أن يخرج آمنا و من آمن معه تاركا فرعون و قومة خلفه  و لم يحارب أو يقاتل فرعون و لم يطمع في عرشه . و لم يدعوا الله بأن يملكه من هذا عرش فرعون المتفرعن عليه و على من تبعه لعنه الله ........ 


ثانيا أن ورد في القرآن الكريم قول الله تعالى : (وَإِذْ قَالَ مُوسَىَ لِقَوْمِهِ يَاقَوْمِ اذْكُرُواْ نِعْمَةَ اللّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ إِذْ جَعَلَ فِيكُمْ أَنْبِيَآءَ وَجَعَلَكُمْ مّلُوكاً وَآتَاكُمْ مّا لَمْ يُؤْتِ أَحَداً مّن الْعَالَمِينَ) [سورة: المائدة - الأية: 20]

فسيدنا موسى يذكر قومة بشئ و التذكير يكون لشيء قد سبق و يختلف عن  النبوءة و التي تتحدث عن المستقبل , فبماذا كان يذكرهم , لقد ذكرهم بأن كان منهم أنبياء و ملوك .......

دمتم بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأستاذ الفاضل /  tifaworld 
مفيش لخبطة ولا حاجة فما نقلناه من كتاب احمد صبحى منصور كان من باب نقلنا لكل الأراء بأمانة . وعن التابوت وربط أحداثه بقصة خروج سيدنا موسى فأنا اعلم انك بحثت  فى الموضوع ولكنى قلت أذكر ما عندى عن التابوت عله يفيد وهذا عو ما عندى فى موضوع تابوت العهد .


صندوق بنى إسرائيل ( التابوت ) 
اعتقد بنى إسرائيل أن حملهم التابوت معهم في  معاركهم يجلب لهم النصر وبأنهم كانوا ينهزمون إذا لم يكن التابوت معهم .
وكانوا يحتفظون بالتابوت فى الهيكل الذى كان خاضعاً لحراسة مشددة ويقول العلامة السويسرى " ايريخ فون دينيكن"أنه تنبه لما قرأه بأن كل من اقترب من التابوت بدون اتخاذ احتياطات معينة " كانت توصف بالطقوس" فانه يتعرض لأمراض غريبة وخطيرة وتكون نهايته الموت المحتم بعد أيام قليلة وما استرعى انتباه العلامة بأن وصف هذا المرض ينطبق تماما على ما يحصل للإنسان عند التعرض للإشعاعات الذرية الخطيرة والمميتة, ولفت انتباهه كذلك وصف الطقوس أللتي كان الكهنة يتبعونها عند اقترابهم من التابوت فلم تكن سوى احتياطات للوقاية من خطر الإشعاعات النووية !!!؟؟؟؟) أنتهى كلامه 
وقد ذكرنى هذا بلعنة الفراعنة والرسوم التى وجدت على جدران المعابد خاصة المثلثات التى قالوا انها تولد اشعاعات معينة تتنامى مع طول فترة غلق المقبرة فتصيب من يقتحمها والله أعلم .
نعود لتابوت بنى اسرائيل حيث تسأل العلامة السويسرى عن  مصدر لإشعاعات الخطيرة ومن أين جاءت؟ ويقول أنه واجه صعوبات بسبب أن الكنيسة الكاثوليكية دأبت منذ القدم والى الوقت الحاضر كما يقول على طمس وإخفاء بل والتخلص من كل ما لا يتوافق مع رواياتها الرسمية للإحداث (فكان يبحث عن الكتب والمخطوطات في ألاماكن أللتي لم تصل إليها يد الكنيسة الكاثوليكية وقد توصل إلى ما يلي :
(( لقد كانت العلوم في الزمن القديم متقدمة جدا أكثر بكثير من تقدمها في زمننا هذا, وقد اندثرت هذه العلوم والحضارة أللتي أنجزتها بسب كارثة حلت بالأرض في الزمن القديم* , وقد بقي بعض أثار هذه الحضارة بعد هذه الكارثة ومنها بعض العلماء القليلين وبعض الآلات أللتي ذكرت في الكتب القديمة , وما كان بداخل هذا التابوت فهي آلة تستخدم النظائر المشعة لإنتاج المن والسلوى من الهواء , وهى الآلة أللتي كان يحملها اليهود معهم في ما يشبه التابوت في تيههم أللذي دام أربعون عاما في الصحراء والتي لولا لطف الله وهذه الآلة لماتوا جوعا وعطشا في تلك الصحراء القاحلة .
وقد بقيت هذه الآلة يحتفظ بها بنوا إسرائيل في ما يشبه التابوت ( ليستطيعوا حملها معهم في حروبهم بسهولة ) ويحرصون عليها ويتبركون بها ويبنون لها الهيكل للحفاظ عليها ولمنع الناس من الاقتراب منها والتعرض لإشعاعاتها , وأكيد فان من صنع تلك الآلة قد صنعها من المتانة بحيث تعيش للآلاف السنين , فالنظائر المشعة تبقى تشع لآلاف السنين فأين هي هذه الآلة ألان ؟ واصل المفكر بحثه لتقصي أثار هذا التابوت .)) 
ويستتردالرجل فيقول :
(( أنه في زمن سيدنا سليمان عليه السلام كان مازال هناك بعض العلماء اللذين كانوا باستطاعتهم وباستعمال علمهم (أللذي نجهله  ولم نصل الى مستواه حتى الآن ) أن يحركوا عرشا من مكانه في اليمن ويأتوا به إلى فلسطين في لمح البصر وأنه بعد أن ذهبت الملكة بلقيس لزيارة سيدنا سليمان الحكيم عليه السلام وتزوجته رجعت إلى مملكتها في الحبشة واليمن وقد رزقت منه بابن . وبعد أن كبر ابنها وأصبح يافعا بعثت به إلى فلسطين لزيارة والده وليخبره عن رغبة أمه في الحصول على ذلك التابوت  فأجابه أبوه بأن ليس لديه مانع في ذلك ولكنه في نفس الوقت ليس في استطاعته تلبية هذه الرغبة علنا لان بنوا إسرائيل لن يقبلوا أبدا بفكرة التخلي عن التابوت وسيقتلون كل من يحاول الاستيلاء عليه مهما كان شأنه حتى لو كان ابن الملك نفسه ولكن في استطاعة الابن تدبير خطة لأخذ التابوت على مسؤوليته وسيدعي الملك بعدم علمه ومعرفته بما يخطط له الابن وهنا نصل إلى معلومة أخرى مهمة وهي أن الملك قال لابنه أنه في حالة نجح الابن في الاستيلاء على التابوت فان حراس التابوت سوف يلاحقونه وقد يعترضون طريقه ولذلك فقد قدم لابنه " مركبة طائرة " من المراكب القليلة أللتي مازالت متبقية ليستعملها في نقل التابوت  إلى الحبشة وحتى لا يستطيع الحراس اللحاق به , وكان الأمر كذلك فقام الابن بتكليف أحد النجارين بصنع تابوت مطابق للتابوت المطلوب ثم اختار إحدى الليالي التي كان اليهود يحتفلون فيها بإحدى أعيادهم وتسلل مع رفاقه في غفلة من الحراس السكارى واخذ التابوت وفر به على متن المركبة الطائرة إلى الحبشة بعد أن وضع  التابوت الأخر مكانه حتى لا ينكشف الأمر بسرعة
إذن آخر أخبار التابوت انه موجود في الحبشة , ولكن أين في الحبشة ؟ يقول الكاتب انه أكيد تم إخفاء التابوت حتى لا يعلم اليهود بأنه لم يعد في فلسطين
ولكن يقول الكاتب هناك ألان من الأجهزة العلمية ما يمكن بواسطتها البحث عنه وتتبع الإشعاعات الصادرة عنه , هذا إذا سلم من ايدى الكنيسة الكاثوليكية في فترة احتلال ايطاليا للحبشة في القرن الماضي , وحتى لو استطاعت الكنيسة تلك العثور عليه فسيكون من الصعب جدا التخلص من تلك الآلة التي صنعت لتدوم آلاف السنين وقد تكون الآلة الآن في احد أقبية الفاتيكان بروما وفي جميع الحالات  ففي استطاعة الأمم المتحدة بدعم من الدول الكبرى أن تقوم بعملية البحث عن تلك الآلة لو أرادت ذلك فهي أكيد مازالت موجودة في مكان ما إما في احد كهوف الحبشة أو في حوزة الفاتيكان
أنتهى كلامه وانا اعتبره من الخيال الواسع وأن كانت الأمانة تستدعى أن أنقل وجهة نظره  .
أما ما ورد بكتاب الله المنزل القرآن الكريم هو :
(وَقَالَ لَهُمْ نِبِيُّهُمْ إِنَّ آيَةَ مُلْكِهِ أَن يَأْتِيَكُمُ ٱلتَّابُوتُ فِيهِ سَكِينَةٌ مِّن رَّبِّكُمْ وَبَقِيَّةٌ مِّمَّا تَرَكَ آلُ مُوسَىٰ وَآلُ هَارُونَ تَحْمِلُهُ ٱلْمَلاۤئِكَةُ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لآيَةً لَّكُمْ إِن كُنْتُم مُّؤْمِنِينَ ) ، [البَقَرَة: 248]
وبهذا فأن التابوت الذى أخذ بنوا إسرائيل مواثيقهم من بعدهم بالحفاظ عليه وسمى بتابوت الميثاق أو "تابوت العهد"، فيه ألواح موسى وعصاه وثيابه ونعلاه وعمامة هارون وشىء من التوراة وخاتم سليمان وبعض المن والسلوى ونحو ذلك كما كان بالتابوت السكينة  وأنهم كانوا يتبركون به وأن حمله معهم فى معاركهم كان يجلب لهم النصر بأذن الله . 

وقال المؤرخين أن الصندوق مصنوع فى السماء وأن التابوت أو ما أنزل أنزل على أدم عليه السلام ثم وصل إلى يعقوب عليه السلام . وهنا خطر ببالى سؤال هو : هل أصطحب سيدنا يعقوب وبنيه التابوت معهم إلى مصر إلى أن وصل إلى أم موسى 
) إِذْ أَوْحَيْنَآ إِلَىٰ أُمِّكَ مَا يُوحَىٰ * أَنِ ٱقْذِفِيهِ فِي ٱلتَّابُوتِ فَٱقْذِفِيهِ فِي ٱلْيَمِّ فَلْيُلْقِهِ ٱلْيَمُّ بِٱلسَّاحِلِ يَأْخُذْهُ عَدُوٌّ لِّي وَعَدُوٌّ لَّهُ وَأَلْقَيْتُ عَلَيْكَ مَحَبَّةً مِّنِّي وَلِتُصْنَعَ عَلَىٰ عَيْنِيۤ (طه: 39
وعند خروج بنى إسرائيل من مصر أصطحبوا معهم التابوت فلما حضر موسى الوفاة وضع فيه الألواح ودرعه وما كان عنده من آيات النبوة وأودعه يوشع وصيه , فلم يزل التابوت بينهم حتى استخفوا به, فلما عملوا بالمعاصي واستخفوا بالتابوت , رفعه الله منهم. فلما سألوا النبي وبعث الله إليهم طالوت ملكا يقاتل معهم , رد الله عليهم التابوت كما قال الله تعالى : ( إِنَّ آيَةَ مُلْكِهِ أَن يَأْتِيَكُمُ التَّابُوتُ فِيهِ سَكِينَةٌ مِّن رَّبِّكُمْ وَبَقِيَّةٌ مِّمَّا تَرَكَ آلُ مُوسَى وَآلُ هَارُونَ تَحْمِلُهُ الْمَلآئِكَة) البقرة 248ويقول بعض المفسرين أن الحجر الذى وضعه داود فى مقلعته وقتل به جالوت أعطاه له طالوت من الأشياء التى كان محتفظ بها فى التابوت . 
وظل اليهود محتفظين بالتابوت فى  خيمه الأجتماع وأعتبروه  قبلتهم المتنقلة 
 وعندما ولد المسيح فى بيت لحم بأرض فلسطين رفض اليهود مبدأ ولادته من مريم بدون زوج يهودى وأخذته مريم وسافرت لمصر خوفا من اليهود وعادت به بعد أن بلغ سن 30 عاما وبدأ يدعوا بنى إسرائيل للمسيحية ولم يقبلو دعوته بل انهم انكرو نبوته وغضب عليهم وقال انما جئت الى خراف بنى اسرائيل الضاله ولكنها لم تقبلنى وان هذا الهيكل الذى به التابوت المقدس سينقض ووشوا به الى الحاكم بيلاطس الوثنى الذى كان يحكم فلسطين ليصلبه ويقتله ثم رفع للسماء وتمت نبوءه المسيح فقد غزا نبوخذ نصر بلادهم ودمر الهيكل بعد 80 عاما واختفى التابوت المقدس قبلتهم 

ونحن نرجح أن رمسيس وأبنه مرنبتاح ليسوا هم الفراعنة الذين عاصروا موسى  وقد قال بعضنا وهو الرأى الغالب أن فرعون موسى من الأسرة الثامنة عشر . 
لى عودة بأذن الله مع صديقى الأستاذ الفاضل / غريب الدار الذى امتعنا بنظرياته الهامة .

----------


## غريب الدار

الأستاذ الكريم سيد إبراهيم
بارك الله فيكم و في تواضعكم 

الأجابة عن التساؤل عن سيدنا سليمان ,  وردت في القرآن الكريم و تحديدا في سورة البقرة , حيث تخبرنا الآيات بأن سيدنا داوود أتى بعد سيدنا موسى , و عليه يكون وقت ملك سيدنا سليمان هو بعد وقت بعثة سيدنا موسى .

و كل عام و انتم بخير

----------


## tifaworld

شكرا جدا ليك ولانك فعلا تعبت نافسك في انك تبحث عم الموضوع دا بجد شكرا
 لاكن كدا معناه ان التابوت كدا راح واطلع الفكرة من راسي خالص وابطل ابحث عنها لان انا بجد بدات ايأس لان بجد انا دورت كتير وماحدش عارف حاجة خالص ولا انا لاقي حاجة فيها اي معلومات انا حتي مستغرب انت جبت المعلومات دي منين بس شكرا ليك
 انا كدا ولا كدا بدات ادخل شوية في تاريخ مصر القديم بشكل عام وربنا يساعدني ويساعدكم في مشواركم 
جزاك الله كل خير 
سلام

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الصديق العزيز / غريب الدار
دائماً تمتعنا بمشاركاتك المفيدة والمجدية والتى تجعلنا نبحث ونفكر لذا فأن بالنيابة عن الجميع الشكرك . 
الحقيقة أعدت القرأة مرات فى موضوع سيدنا سليمان وسيدنا موسى فلم أصل إلا أن سيدنا سليمان كان بعد عصر سيدنا موسى . ولإذا كان القرآن الكريم فى سورة البقرة قد قدم سيدنا سليمان فى الذكر قبل سيدنا موسى فأقول أن القرآن الكريم فىبعض  الآيات كان ذكر الأنبياء لم يكن يخضع للترتيب الزمنى .
سبق لنا الحديث عن موضوع سيدنا سليمان على ما أذكر فى موضوعك القيم عن عرش سيدنا سليمان ووجوده فوق الماء وسأحاول أن أذكر بعض ما كان فى عصر سيدنا سليمان .
 جاء بالأصحاح الثالث بسفر الملوك ألأول ( وكان فى سنة الأربع مائة والثمانين لخروج بنى إسرائيل من أرض مصر فى السنة الرابعة لملك سليمان على إسرائيل فى شهر زيو وهو الشهر الثاني أنه بنى للرب بيت والبيت الذي بناه سليمان للرب طولة ستون ذراعاً وعرضه عشرون ذراعاً وسمكه ثلاثون زراعاً . والرواق قدام هيكل البيت طوله عشرون زراعاً حسب عرض البيت .( هذا ما جاء بالتوراة وقد قال الباحث الإسرائيلي "إسرائيل فنكلشتاين" مقابل الادعاء المعروف والقائل أن كل ما ورد في التوراة يقف على أرضٍ صلبة، فإن الأمر ليس على هذا النحو الآن، وأنا أعلم أنني زرعت بذور الشك". 
وإذا أخذنا نحن ما جاء بالتوراة التى شكك فى ثوابتها إسرائيل فنكلشتاين فما جاء فيها  يدل على أن عصر سليمان بعد عصر موسى عليهم السلام ورجح نفس العالم الإسرائيلى أن فترة داود وسليمان كانت فى القرن العاشر قبل الميلاد .
 وفى بحث صادفت  خاص عن سيدنا سليمان للأستاذ الدكتور ( أسامه محمد أبو نحل الأستاذ المساعد بقسم التاريخ، جامعة الأزهر ـ غـزة ) جاء الأتى   (تولى "النبي سليمان" (عليه السلام) المُلك والحكم بعد وفاة أبيه النبي "داود" (عليه السلام) حوالي العام 970 ق.م، وفى البحث ورد أن سيدنا سليمان استنجد بفرعون مصر - شيشنق  للأنتقام من الكنعانيين - وتزوج من ابنته كما تزعم التوراة وكانت هدية الزواج التي قدمها الفرعون لابنته تتمثل في مساعدته لسليمان علـى الانتقام من الكنعانيين وحرق مدينة جـازر، ،وهنا أقول أن ملك سليمان لم يمتدج لمصر بل حدث العكس بعد وفاة سليمان  
وقد كان سليمان أيضاً فى عصر الملك حيرام الفينيقي  كما زعمت التوراة  وأنه ساعده فى بناء الهيكل  إذ أرسل له العمال المهرة لبناء هذا الهيكل حيث تفتقد إسرائيل والحقيقة، أن  هذه الروايات والحكايات الأسطورية التي تحدثت عن سليمان وأعماله غير مدعومة بوثائق تاريخية .


أدت كثرة الضرائب التي فرضها سليمان على شعبه إلى قيامهم بالثورة ضده بقيادة "يربعام بن نباط" الذي طمع في الحكم، وعندما فشل في مسعاه لجأ "يربعام" إلى فرعون مصر "شيشنق" الذي رحب به، فكان ذلك سبباً لانقسام بني إسرائيل فيما بعد وبداية لأفول مجدهم وعزهم الذي لم يدم أكثر من سبعين سنة أو أقـــل 
والحقيقة أن صورة الملك سليمان النبي في القرآن الكريم تختلف اختلافاً بيناً وجوهرياً عما وردت في توراة بني إسرائيل، وإن اتفقا معاً في أن سليمان كان من "آل داود" كما أنه ورث الحكم عن أبيه. "وورث سليمان داود" و " ووهبنا لداود سليمان نعم العبد إنه أواب"، كما لم يرد في القــرآن أي إشارة لزيجات سليمان المبالغ بها التي وردت في العهـــد القديم، ولم يرد كذلك أي خبر عن إتباعه لأهواء زوجاته بإتباع آلهتهن. 
إن مملكة سليمان التي ورد ذكرها في العهد القديم يعتبره أكثر الباحثين من قبيل المبالغات، فمملكة سليمان ما تكون بمحمية مصرية مرابطة على حدود مصر، قائمة على حراب أسيادها الفراعنة .
ويعلق المؤرخ المشهور "ويلز Wells" في كتابـــه "معالم تاريخ الإنسانية" ص 279، 283 على التمادي في هذه الخيالات والمبالغات في تصوير حدود مملكتي داود وسليمان، فيقول: "ولا يستطيع أحد أن يزعم أن أرض الميعاد وقعت يوماً بيد العبرانيين (الإسرائيليين)، ويلوح أن داود وضع نفسه في حماية حيرام ملك صور فثبتت هذه المحالفة الفينيقية ملكه".
ويشرح "ويلز" كيفية تصوير كتبة التوراة لمملكة سليمان في صورة تفوق الواقع بكثير قال: "من الخير ألاَّ تغيب عن بالنا التقديرات النسبية للأمور، فسليمان وهو في أوج مجده ليس إلا ملكاً صغيراً يحكم مدينة صغيرة، وكانت دولته من الهزال وسرعة الزوال بحيث أنه لم تنقض بضعة أعوام على وفاته حتى استولى شيشنق أول فراعنة الأسرة الثانية والعشرين على أورشليم، ويقف كثير من النقاد موقف المستريب إزاء قصة مجد سليمان التي توردها أسفار الملوك والأيام
فضلاً عن ذلك، فالتوراة المحرفة التى كتبت فى وقت لاحق وكُتب أكثرها أثناء السبي البابلي مما أدى إلى تقليد كتبة التوراة للأقوام الذين عاشوا بينهم والذين اعتادوا على وصف أعمال الآلهة الخارقة العادة على نمط الأساطير الخيالية للتأثير بها على نفوس الجماهير، هذه التوراة المحرفة هى التى وصف فيها عظمة داود وسليمان على طريقة كتابة الأساطير البابلية والسومرية والكنعانية في وصف خوارق آلهتهم، ووصف التوراة لعظمة دولة سليمان واتساع حدودها حشو لا يعدو أسلوب المبالغة الذي اعتاده أقوام تلك العصور. 
ويضيف الدكتور أحمد سوسة في دراسته الرائعة التي ينفي بها وجود دولة إسرائيلية ممتدة من النيل إلى الفرات زمن داود وسليمان: إن هذه الدولة لم توجد لعدة أسباب منها: أن اللغة التي تكلم بها داود وسليمان هي اللغة الكنعانية حيث لم يكن قد توافر لبني إسرائيل أي مقومات قومية وثقافية أو حتى حضارة خاصة بهم، بل كانت حضارتهم قائمة على تراث كنعاني بحت. أما اللهجة العبرية المقتبسة من الآرامية التي تم بها كتابة التوراة في الأسر لم تظهر إلاَّ في وقتٍ متأخر، أي بعد عصر داود وسليمان وهذا يعني أن كتابة العهد القديم لم يكن قد ظهر إلى الوجود في ذلك الزمن وقد ورد بالإصحاح الرابع من سفر الملوك الأول ( وكان سليمان متسلطاً على جميع الممالك من النهر إلى أرض فلسطين وإلى تخوم مصر ). أما المزامير التي ترجع إلى عهد داود وأمثال سليمان فهي من أصل كنعاني، وكانت تُتلى آنذاك باللغة الكنعانية وعلى الطريقة الدينية الكنعانية، ثم قام الكهنة اليهود بترجمتها فيما بعد إلى العبرية وعُدت من الأسفار المقدسة في التوراة، وهذا كله يثبت أن فلسطين بقيت كنعانية في ثقافتها وحضارتها ولغتها زمن داود وسليمان في القرن العاشر قبل الميلاد، وأن دويلة داود وسليمان لم تكن إلاَّ دويلة قائمة على تراث كنعاني وتؤكد التوراة أن مملكة سليمان كانت مملكة وقتية آلت إلى الزوال بعد وفاته.
يظن كثيراً من المؤرخين أن أعمال البناء التى نسبة لسليمان بما فيها الهيكل من أعمال الفرعون المصري "أمنوحتب الثالث‎" والد اخناتون والذى يقولون أنه قبل وفاته قد بداء يميل لدعوة ابنه نجد الأدلة كلها تؤكد أن هذه الأعمال نفسها تمت قبل عصر سليمان بنحو أربعة قرون، أي في عصر أمنوحتب الثالث.
ويذهب البعض إلى وجود تشابه بين قصة الملك سليمان مع حياة الفرعون المصري "أمنوحتب الثالث‎" من ناحية عدد الزيجات وتعدد الاعتقادات وأعمال البناء، فأمنوحتب الثالث - تاسع ملوك الأسرة 18، الذي حكم نحو 39 عاماً عند بداية القرن 14 ق.م. - كان كثير الزيجات ، كما استغل الثراء الذي وصلت إليه مصر في أعمال البناء سواء في مصر أو في بلاد سورية وكنعان، فشيّد المعابد والقصور والمدن المحصنة.
ولا يتضح التشابه الكبير بين تاريخ أمنوحتب الثالث وقصة سليمان التي وردت في سفر الملوك الأول في كثرة زوجاته الأجنبيات أو تعدد اعتقاداته الدينية في آخر أيامه فحسب، بل بأعمال البناء التي قام بها أمنوحتب الثالث في كل المواقع التي جاء ذكرها في قصة سليمان، فبينما لم يتم العثور على آية بقايا لهذه المباني تعود إلى القرن العاشر ق.م.، القرن الذي عاش فيه سليمان، نجد الأدلة كلها تؤكد أن هذه الأعمال نفسها تمت قبل عصر سليمان بنحو أربعة قرون، أي في عصر أمنوحتب الثالث.
كما كانت توجد حامية مصرية شمالي قلعة القدس وتشير الدلائل إلى أن الفرعون المصري ابتنى هناك معبداً، كما تتفق التفاصيل التي وردت في القصة مع أشكال المعابد المصرية التي أنشأها الفرعون في بيسان ومجدو وحاصور.
وأكدت البعثة الأمريكية التي قامت بالكشف عن القصر الذي بناه أمنوحتب الثالث غربي الأقصر، أنه كان مكوناً من البيوت نفسها التي ورد ذكرها في قصة سليمان.
هكذا اقتبس الكتبة الإسرائيليون قصة أمنوحتب الثالث الذي قام ببناء معبد الصخرة لتدعيم الحق التاريخي لبني إسرائيل في ملكية القدس،.
وفيما يخص الرواية التوراتية التي تحدثت عن زواج الملك سليمان من ابنة فرعون مصر شيشنق، نجد المصادر المصرية لا تذكر أي شيء عن هذا الزواج، فالفراعنة منعوا زواج بناتهن من الملوك الأجانب، لأنهن - حسب النظام الفرعوني – آلهة
ما ورد فى مشاركتى يحتاج لتدقيق فى تاريخ الفنيقيين والمصريين القدماء لمعرفة تاريخ وجود سليمان بالضبط وأعتقد أن ذلك متاح مع بعض الجهد وهنا نستطيع حساب الفترة الزمنية بين سيدنا سليمان وسيدنا موسى . اشكرك اخى الكريم ودمتم بخير

اقول لجميع الأخوة المشاركين بالموضوع كل عام وانتم بخير وصحة وعافية ولا حرمنى الله من تواجدكم فنحن نريد استكمال الموضوع . اعتقد أن ابن طيبة لم يذكر نظريته بعد ونحن فى الأنتظار

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأستاذ الفاضل /tifaworld
اشكرك يا اخى الكريم وما اتيت انا به عن التابوت موجود فى القرآن الكريم والتوراة وبعض الكتب . اشكرك وارجو أن تظل معنا .

----------


## طارق شكرى

اخى الفاضل سيد ابراهيم
كل عام و انت و جميع الزملاء بخير و صحة و عافية
كالعادة قدمت لنا خلال شهر رمضان وجبة دسمة من المعلومات و مختلف الاراء و التحليلات التى تثرى المناقشة

اعلم انك متفق معى فى ان احداث فرعون موسى قد حدثت فى عصر الاسرة الثامنة عشر و لكن استكمالا لنظريتى و كنت قد ذكرت عند طرحها ان هناك من الدلائل ما يؤكد استمرار النفوذ المصرى على بلاد الشام بعد فتح رمسيس الثانى لها و ترجيحى لفرار اليهود الى منطقة الرافدين فى بابل

فكان الملك رمسيس الثانى ثالث ملوك الاسرة التاسعة عشر قد جهز اربع فرق لفتح ارض كنعان و محاربة الحيثيين فترك ثلاث فرق لفرض السيطرة على ارض كنعان و قاد الفرقة الرابعة بنفسه و توجه الى الحيثيين و طردهم من قادش ثم ابرم معهم اول معاهدة سلام فى العالم و النسخة الحيثية من هذه المعاهدة محفوظة فى متحف الاثار باسطنبول و كانت الدولة الحيثية فى ذلك الوقت هى القوة العظمى بعد مصر و كان لها ميول استعمارية و كانت بدات محاولاتها بغزو سوريا بعد عهد اخناتون فى عهد الملك توت عنخ امون اما مملكتى بابل و اشور فى ذلك الوقت فكانت دول مسالمة و ليس لها ميول استعمارية

و لكن هل فقدت مصر بعد رمسيس الثانى نفوذها على بلاد الشام بما يسمح لقيام مملكة داوود و سليمان فى هذه الفترة ؟
ذكر لنا التاريخ بوضوح فقد مصر سيطرتها على بلاد الشام فى فترتين و هما بعد ثورة العابيرو فى عصر اخناتون فى الاسرة الثامنة عشر و ايضا اثناء الغزو الاشورى لبلاد الشام و مصر فى عصر الاسرة الخامسة و العشرون

فهناك من الدلائل ما يؤكد استمرار النفوذ المصرى على بلاد الشام بعد فتحها على يد رمسيس الثانى فى الاسرة التاسعة عشر حتى الغزو الفارسى
ففى عصر الملك رمسيس الثالث ثانى ملوك الاسرة العشرين قد ذكر فى بردية هاريس انه قد بنى معبدا فى ارض كنعان فى ارض  Djahi  او dj - h للاله امون حتى ياتى له الاسيويون من Retenu او Rtnw و يقدمون له القرابين Harris Papyrus Pl. 9
و سادرج صورة مرفقة توضح الموقع المرجح لهذه المدينة فى ارض فلسطين

و كذلك شيشنق مؤسس الاسرة الثانية و العشرون و هو من قبيلة المشوش الليبية و كان قد سمح رمسيس الثالث لهذه القبيلة بالاقامة فى مصر فى بداية الاسرة العشرين و وصل ابيه الى منصب كبير فى مصر فاصبح كبير كهنة امون بل توارثت هذه العائلة هذا المنصب الكبير ثم تزوج شيشنق من ابنة ملك مصر بسوسنس الثانى ثم اصبح حاكم مصر

و شيشنق من الملوك المصريين الذين خلفوا من الاثار ما يدل على سيادة مصر على بلاد الشام فى عصره منها قاعدة تمثال تحمل اسمه فى مدينة جبيل فى لبنان و بقايا مسلة تحمل اسمه فى مدينة مجدو بالاضافة الى جداول تفصيلية بالجزية المفروضه على فلسطين و سوريا و فينيقيا فهذه الاثار توضح الحكم المصرى على بلاد الشام فى عصر الاسرة الثانية و العشرون

و فى عصر الاسرة الخامسة و العشرون و هى اسرة نوبية استطاع الاشوريين الانتصار على المصريين و طردهم من بلاد الشام على يد الملك الاشورى سنحاريب الذى انتصر على الملك المصرى شبيتكو و سجل الملك سنحاريب انتصاره على المصريين و النوبيين فى بلاد الشام على حجر تايلور (محفوظة بالمتحف البريطانى) و سجل الغنائم التى اخذها منهم و كذلك ذكر هذه الحرب الشهيرة بين سنحاريب و شبيتكو المؤرخ هيرودت (رغم اننى لا ااخذ غالبا  من هذا المؤرخ و لكنها موقعة مشهورة تاريخيا) و ذكر ان جيش شبيتكو لم يكن من المحاربين و لكن من التجار و الفنانين و ذكرت الرواية الاسرائيلية ان سنحاريب قد هزم فى القدس و لكن مما يضعف هذه الرواية استمرار الاشوريين و انتصار الملك الاشورى اشور بانيبال على الملك المصرى طهرقا و تمكنه من غزو مصر
ثم تمكن الملك المصرى بسماتيك الاول ثانى ملوك الاسرة السادسة و العشرون من طردهم ثم بعد ذلك اختفت اشور من على الخارطة غالبا على يد الملك البابلى نبوخذنصر ثم اختفت بابل بعد ذلك على يد قورش الفارسى

و كانت هذه الفترة شهدت صراعات و حروب لم تشهدها هذه المنطقة من قبل بين اشور و بابل و عيلام (جنوب غرب ايران حاليا) ثم بعد ذلك جاء الفرس و عن نفسى اعتقد بوجود اليهود فى هذه المنطقة فى ذلك الوقت و لا استبعد وجود يد لهم فى هذه الصراعات و هذا الجنون العسكرى التى لم تشهده هذه المنطقة من قبل

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الصديق الفاضل / طارق شكرى
ارجو أن تكون بخير وصحة جيدة وكل عام وانت بخير .بيننا أتفاق على أن أحداث قصة سيدنا موسى كانت فى القرن الثامن عشر  وأن النفوذ المصرى كان ممتداً إلى ما بعد الأسرة الثانية والعشرين  فقد اغار فرعون مصر ششنق الأول عليهم وأستولى على ملكهم بعد موت سيدنا سليمان  وسيكون لى عودة لذلك فى موضوع أعده الأن عن فترة عصر سيدنا سليمان واطمع أن أجد مشاركاتكم جميعاً فيه بنفس الحماس الذى نتابع به الموضوع الحالى فالعلاقة ستكون قائمة بين الموضوعان. وكان لى سابقاً بعض الأسئلة عن  علاقة اليهود الحاليين ببنى إسرائيل وخلصنا فيها أنه لا توجد علاقة بين بنى إسرائيل واليهود الحاليين فاليهود الحاليين معظمهم  ينحدرون من قبيلة الخزر ذات الأصول التتارية  التى كانت تستوطن مناطق القوقاز  شمال غرب بحر قزوين  وهى قبيلة أعتنق ملكها بولان اليهودية فى  سنة 740 م  وتبعه شعبه حتى تهودت المملكة فى القرن الثامن الميلادى  .
وعلى ما أذكر فى أحد كتب الشهيد عاشق مصر جمال حمدان رحمه الله قال أن الجيش الإسلامى الذى أرسل فى عهد الدولة الأموية ايام أن كان الحجاج ابن يوسف الثقفى والياً على العراق وقف هذا  الجيش على حدود قبيلة الخرز ولم تكن مملكة وقتها ولو كان أجتاحها وقضى عليها لما قامت قائمة مرة أخرى لليهود ولكنها إرادة الله .وقد ألأنتهت هذه المملكة فى القرن العاشر الميلادى وانتشر يهود الخزر بعد ذلك في روسيا وأوربا الشرقية والغربية ، واستقرت أعداد منهم في الأندلس أيام الحكم الإسلامي ، وبعد سقوطها على يد الأسبان ، هاجروا إلى شمال إفريقيا حيث شملهم تسامح المسلمين ورحمتهم.

وهنا يثور سؤال فاليهود لا يعتبرون من يعتنق اليهودية من اليهود ولا تعترف به بعض طوائفهم أصلاً ويقولون أن من لم تكن أمه يهودية فليس بيهودى . وعلى هذا الأساس فأنا اعتبرهم اصلاً غير يهود لأن أم ملك الخزر لم تكن يهودية !! لأن الملك كان هو أول من أعتنق اليهودية .  
أما القول الشائع بأن  اليهود ابناء عمومتنا وأن سيدنا إبراهيم هو جد العرب واليهود فلا أساس له من الصحة لأنها من زيف وأفتراءات اليهود ،. 

فانتماء يهود العالم العرقي وأصلهم يعود إلى أجدادهم الذين اعتنقوا الديانة اليهودية من مختلف الأجناس والقوميات وليس إلى إبراهيم أو أحد ذريته أو إلى عرق واحد معين كما يزعمون. والأدلة التاريخية والمنطقية جميعها تؤكد عدم ارتباط اليهود أو ديانتهم بسيدنا إبراهيم أو غيره من الأنبياء المرسلين. 

وخلاصة القول أن سيدنا إبراهيم ينتمي بأصله إلى الأمة العربية، وهو أحد كبار أنبياء التوحيد والإسلام ولا علاقة له أو أحد من ذريته باليهود أو اليهودية لا من الناحية العرقية ولا من الناحية الدينية على الإطلاق
ونلاحظ هنا الفرق بين أسم بنوا إسرائيل واليهود ويجب التفريق بين الأسمين فى المعنى
فمن أين جأت تسمية اليهود .
أن كلمة "يهود" أطلقت في البداية خلال العصور القديمة لتعني سكان إقليم "يهوذا" في فلسطين دون أن تكون لها دلالة دينية معينة، فكان استعمال كلمة "يهودي" في العصور السابقة للسبي البابلي له دلالة إقليمية لا دينية كأن نقول اليوم نابلسي أو عكاوي. والأرجح أن كلمة "يهوذا" هي من أصل كنعاني مثل تسمية أورشليم وصهيون ومعظم أسماء مدن فلسطين وقراها وأقاليمها. ولكن بعد تطور اليهودية في بابل ونتيجة لانتشارها كديانة في أقطار مختلفة أطلقت نفس التسمية فيما بعد على كل من اعتنق هذه الديانة دون أن تكون للمعتنقين لهذه العقيدة أي علاقة عرقية أو قومية بيهوذا أو سكانها. هكذا تحولت هذه التسمية إلى اصطلاح يدل على الديانة وليس القومية أو الأصل ويشمل جميع من اعتنق اليهودية حتى أولئك المتهودين الذين لم تطأ أقدامهم أو أقدام أجدادهم أرض فلسطين ولا علاقة لهم بها من الريب ولا من بعيد، مما أدى إلى اختلاف معنى التسمية اختلافا جذريا.  
فمملكة يهوذا القديمة تسمى بالإنجليزية Judah أو Judea ويسمى سكانها المنقرضون Judeans وليس Jews وهي التسمية التي تصح على كل من اعتنق اليهودية ديانة في عصور لاحقة، والذين يعود إليهم أصل غالبية يهود العالم اليوم، والذين لا تصح تسميتهم Judeans نسبة إلى مملكة يهوذا المنقرضة. ولذلك فمن الضروري التمييز ليس فقط بين يهود اليوم وبني إسرائيل والعبريين، بل بين هؤلاء المتهودين واليهود القدماء سكان "يهوذا" الذين لا وجود لهم الآن. 

أذاً فأن  تسمية اليهود ليست  مستمدة من اسم قبيلة يهوذا بن يعقوب حسب روايات التوراة اليهودية 
وهنا يثور السؤال : لماذ أصرارى على أن اقحم موضوع صلة اليهود ببنى إسرائيل فى هذا الموضوع فأقول :
فى سورة الدخان قال المولى جل شأنه 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
"وَإِنْ لَّمْ تُؤْمِنُوا لِي فَاعْتَزِلُونِ (21) فَدَعَا رَبَّهُ أَنَّ هَؤُلَاء قَوْمٌ مُّجْرِمُونَ (22) فَأَسْرِ بِعِبَادِي لَيْلًا إِنَّكُم مُّتَّبَعُونَ (23) وَاتْرُكْ الْبَحْرَ رَهْوًا إِنَّهُمْ جُندٌ مُّغْرَقُونَ (24) كَمْ تَرَكُوا مِن جَنَّاتٍ وَعُيُونٍ (25) وَزُرُوعٍ وَمَقَامٍ كَرِيمٍ (26) وَنَعْمَةٍ كَانُوا فِيهَا فَاكِهِينَ (27) كَذَلِكَ وَأَوْرَثْنَاهَا قَوْمًا آخَرِينَ (28) فَمَا بَكَتْ عَلَيْهِمُ السَّمَاء وَالْأَرْضُ وَمَا كَانُوا مُنظَرِينَ (29) وَلَقَدْ نَجَّيْنَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ مِنَ الْعَذَابِ الْمُهِينِ (30) سورة الدخان"فمن هم القوم الأخرين الذين أورثوا  حكم مصر ؟ وفى هذا عودة لنظرية أخى طارق شكرى فى أن يعقوب حكم مصر مع أختلافى معه  فى حكم يعقوب لمصر.
 أنى أعتقد أن بنى إسرائيل لم يخرجوا كلهم مع سيدنا موسى وأن رقم الــ600.000 الذين خرجوا كما جاء بالتوراة  مبالغ فيه جداً وأن معظم بنوا إسرائيل كانوا قد أختلطوا بالشعب المصرى وتناسلوا وعينوا فى أعلى المناصب وعند نهاية الأسرة الثامنة عشر كان الفراعنة فى القرن التاسع عشر وهم الرعامسة  المصريين وفى دمائهم أصول عبرية فورثوا الحكم وبهذا فأننا نحن المصريين فى دمائنا اصول يعقوبية ونحن خليط من الساميين والحاميين ونحن أحق من اليهود بلقب شعب الله المختار .فأمنا هاجر زوجة سيدنا ابراهيم مصرية ونفتخر بأن سيدنا إسماعيل بن ابراهيم عليهم السلام هم أجدادنا . أما قول البعض من المفسرين أن الذين ورثوا حكم مصر هم بنوا إسرائيل فهذا القول ليس صحيحاً لأن الأرث يؤول للورثة وهم الأبناء والأحفاد وإذا صح أن بنى إسرائيل هم من ورثوا الحكم تكون القصة برمتها قد حدثت فى أى مكان أخر خارج مصرنا الحبيبة
هذا ما يجول بخاطرى من زمن ولم تواتينى الجرأة على كتابته ولكنى أكتبه لأعرف رأيكم . للعلم فى موضوع لى عن الناصر صلاح الدين الأيوبى تسألت أيضاً عن مصير عشرة الاف مقاتل كردى أتى بهم لمصر وأختلطوا بالشعب المصرى وذابوا فيه .
اشكركم جميعاً ودمتم بخير وصحة وفى أنتظار رايكم

----------


## غريب الدار

الأستاذ الفاضل / سيد إبراهيم
في مرور سريع قرأت مشاركتكم القيمة , و أوافقك على كل ما كتبتم .
أدام الله عليكم الصحة و العافية , و لك و لجميع الأساتذة الأفاضل كل تحية و تقدير .
و فقكم الله جميعا لكل خير و سدد خطاكم.

----------


## سيد جعيتم

اشكرك اخى الكريم غريب الدار وفى انتظار رأى بالقى الأصدقاء الأفاضل . دمت بخير

----------


## طارق شكرى

اخى الفاضل سيد ابراهيم
بارك الله فيك
قرأت مشاركتك القيمة و لى بعض التعليقات عليها




> وكان لى سابقاً بعض الأسئلة عن علاقة اليهود الحاليين ببنى إسرائيل وخلصنا فيها أنه لا توجد علاقة بين بنى إسرائيل واليهود الحاليين فاليهود الحاليين معظمهم ينحدرون من قبيلة الخزر ذات الأصول التتارية التى كانت تستوطن مناطق القوقاز شمال غرب بحر قزوين وهى قبيلة أعتنق ملكها بولان اليهودية فى سنة 740 م وتبعه شعبه حتى تهودت المملكة فى القرن الثامن الميلادى .
> وعلى ما أذكر فى أحد كتب الشهيد عاشق مصر جمال حمدان رحمه الله قال أن الجيش الإسلامى الذى أرسل فى عهد الدولة الأموية ايام أن كان الحجاج ابن يوسف الثقفى والياً على العراق وقف هذا الجيش على حدود قبيلة الخرز ولم تكن مملكة وقتها ولو كان أجتاحها وقضى عليها لما قامت قائمة مرة أخرى لليهود ولكنها إرادة الله .وقد ألأنتهت هذه المملكة فى القرن العاشر الميلادى وانتشر يهود الخزر بعد ذلك في روسيا وأوربا الشرقية والغربية ، واستقرت أعداد منهم في الأندلس أيام الحكم الإسلامي ، وبعد سقوطها على يد الأسبان ، هاجروا إلى شمال إفريقيا حيث شملهم تسامح المسلمين ورحمتهم.


اتفق معك تماما و الواضح لى ان اليهود الحاليين لا ينتمون الى منطقة الشرق الاوسط 
فبنى اسرائيل الاولين هم من سلالة سيدنا ابراهيم و السيدة سارة البابليين و ارتحل سيدنا ابراهيم هو و من امن معه من قومه و اخوان لوط الى ارض فلسطين


قَدْ كَانَتْ لَكُمْ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ فِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ إِذْ قَالُوا لِقَوْمِهِمْ إِنَّا بُرَآَءُ مِنْكُمْ وَمِمَّا تَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ كَفَرْنَا بِكُمْ وَبَدَا بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمُ الْعَدَاوَةُ وَالْبَغْضَاءُ أَبَدًا حَتَّى تُؤْمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَحْدَهُ إِلَّا قَوْلَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ لِأَبِيهِ لَأَسْتَغْفِرَنَّ لَكَ وَمَا أَمْلِكُ لَكَ مِنَ اللَّهِ مِنْ شَيْءٍ رَبَّنَا عَلَيْكَ تَوَكَّلْنَا وَإِلَيْكَ أَنَبْنَا وَإِلَيْكَ الْمَصِيرُ (4) سورة الممتحنة

قُلْنَا يَا نَارُ كُونِي بَرْدًا وَسَلَامًا عَلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ (69) وَأَرَادُوا بِهِ كَيْدًا فَجَعَلْنَاهُمُ الْأَخْسَرِينَ (70) وَنَجَّيْنَاهُ وَلُوطًا إِلَى الْأَرْضِ الَّتِي بَارَكْنَا فِيهَا لِلْعَالَمِينَ (71) سورة الانبياء

ثم ارتحل بنوا اسرائيل الى مصر ثم الى فلسطين ثم الى بلاد الرافدين ثم الى فلسطين و كان لهم وجود فى اليمن (قُتِلَ أَصْحَابُ الْأُخْدُودِ) و كانت اليمن فى فترة من الفترات تحت حكم الاحباش فربما اختلطوا بهم ايضا ثم اخيرا الى المدينة المنورة 

عامة فجميعها مناطق تقريبا اصولها العرقية واحدة (بغض النظر عن نظرية سام و حام) و مختلطين منذ الاف السنين فتسطيع بسهولة ان تميز سكان الشرق الاوسط عن غيرهم

اما الاسرائليين حاليا فاشكالهم و هيئتهم لا تدل على انهم ينتمون الى هذه المناطق على الاطلاق فهويتهم العرقية ليست شرق اوسطية مثل بنى اسرائيل السابقين و لكن تتفق تماما مع الاصول التى ذكرتها فى مشاركتك و هى يغلب عليها الاصول الروسية و الاوروبية و وجهة نظرك مقنعة تماما

و لكنهم رغم ذلك نجحوا اخيرا ان يجعلوا لهذا اللفيف اليهودى متعدد الاعراق هوية اسرائيلية صهيونية موحدة و هذا ما بشر به القرأن الكريم

فَأَرَادَ أَنْ يَسْتَفِزَّهُمْ مِنَ الْأَرْضِ فَأَغْرَقْنَاهُ وَمَنْ مَعَهُ جَمِيعًا (103) وَقُلْنَا مِنْ بَعْدِهِ لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ اسْكُنُوا الْأَرْضَ فَإِذَا جَاءَ وَعْدُ الْآَخِرَةِ جِئْنَا بِكُمْ لَفِيفًا (104) سورة الاسراء
و اللفيف هو جماعة من الناس ليس اصلهم واحد مثلما الحال فى الكيان الاسرائيلى الحالى
و فى مختار الصحاح : اللَّفِيفُ ما اجتمع من الناس من قبائل شتى وقوله تعالى {جئنا بكم لفيفا} أي مُجتمعين مُختلطين




> وهنا يثور سؤال فاليهود لا يعتبرون من يعتنق اليهودية من اليهود ولا تعترف به بعض طوائفهم أصلاً ويقولون أن من لم تكن أمه يهودية فليس بيهودى . وعلى هذا الأساس فأنا اعتبرهم اصلاً غير يهود لأن أم ملك الخزر لم تكن يهودية !! لأن الملك كان هو أول من أعتنق اليهودية . 
> أما القول الشائع بأن اليهود ابناء عمومتنا وأن سيدنا إبراهيم هو جد العرب واليهود فلا أساس له من الصحة لأنها من زيف وأفتراءات اليهود ،. 
> 
> فانتماء يهود العالم العرقي وأصلهم يعود إلى أجدادهم الذين اعتنقوا الديانة اليهودية من مختلف الأجناس والقوميات وليس إلى إبراهيم أو أحد ذريته أو إلى عرق واحد معين كما يزعمون. والأدلة التاريخية والمنطقية جميعها تؤكد عدم ارتباط اليهود أو ديانتهم بسيدنا إبراهيم أو غيره من الأنبياء المرسلين. 
> 
> وخلاصة القول أن سيدنا إبراهيم ينتمي بأصله إلى الأمة العربية، وهو أحد كبار أنبياء التوحيد والإسلام ولا علاقة له أو أحد من ذريته باليهود أو اليهودية لا من الناحية العرقية ولا من الناحية الدينية على الإطلاق
> ونلاحظ هنا الفرق بين أسم بنوا إسرائيل واليهود ويجب التفريق بين الأسمين فى المعنى


بارك الله فيك ملحوظة ذكية فهذا من التناقض مع النفس منهم فان كانت اليهودية ديانة عرقيه فلا يجب ان يعتبروا انفسهم من اليهود
و بالطبع هناك فرق كبير بين ديانة سيدنا ابراهيم المسلم الذى اتجه الى الكعبة و امر الناس بالحج اليها و الديانة اليهودية التى تغيرت قبلة الناس فى عهدها الى صخرة بيت المقدس حتى اعادها رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم مرة اخرى الى القبلة الاصلية قبلة سيدنا ابراهيم ابو العرب الذين شرفهم الله بنزول القرأن عليهم

(مِلَّةَ أَبِيكُمْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ هُوَ سَمَّاكُمُ الْمُسْلِمِينَ مِنْ قَبْلُ) سورة الحج




> أنى أعتقد أن بنى إسرائيل لم يخرجوا كلهم مع سيدنا موسى وأن رقم الــ600.000 الذين خرجوا كما جاء بالتوراة مبالغ فيه جداً وأن معظم بنوا إسرائيل كانوا قد أختلطوا بالشعب المصرى وتناسلوا وعينوا فى أعلى المناصب وعند نهاية الأسرة الثامنة عشر كان الفراعنة فى القرن التاسع عشر وهم الرعامسة المصريين وفى دمائهم أصول عبرية فورثوا الحكم وبهذا فأننا نحن المصريين فى دمائنا اصول يعقوبية ونحن خليط من الساميين والحاميين ونحن أحق من اليهود بلقب شعب الله المختار .فأمنا هاجر زوجة سيدنا ابراهيم مصرية ونفتخر بأن سيدنا إسماعيل بن ابراهيم عليهم السلام هم أجدادنا


اما عن خروج بنى اسرائيل من مصر فانا اعتقد انهم خرجوا برمتهم و باسباطهم الاثنى عشر جميعا و لم يتفرقوا فأرجوا مزيدا من التوضيح لنظريتك و ان كنت اعتقد مثلك ان الارقام التى ذكروها لتعدادهم مبالغ فيها كثيرا جدا


فَأْتِيَاهُ فَقُولَا إِنَّا رَسُولَا رَبِّكَ فَأَرْسِلْ مَعَنَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ وَلَا تُعَذِّبْهُمْ قَدْ جِئْنَاكَ بِآَيَةٍ مِنْ رَبِّكَ وَالسَّلَامُ عَلَى مَنِ اتَّبَعَ الْهُدَى (47) سورة طه

وَجَاوَزْنَا بِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ الْبَحْرَ فَأَتْبَعَهُمْ فِرْعَوْنُ وَجُنُودُهُ بَغْيًا وَعَدْوًا حَتَّى إِذَا أَدْرَكَهُ الْغَرَقُ قَالَ آَمَنْتُ أَنَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا الَّذِي آَمَنَتْ بِهِ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ وَأَنَا مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ (90) سورة يونس

وَلَقَدْ نَجَّيْنَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ مِنَ الْعَذَابِ الْمُهِينِ (30) مِنْ فِرْعَوْنَ إِنَّهُ كَانَ عَالِيًا مِنَ الْمُسْرِفِينَ (31) سورة الدخان

وَقَطَّعْنَاهُمُ اثْنَتَيْ عَشْرَةَ أَسْبَاطًا أُمَمًا وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى مُوسَى إِذِ اسْتَسْقَاهُ قَوْمُهُ أَنِ اضْرِبْ بِعَصَاكَ الْحَجَرَ فَانْبَجَسَتْ مِنْهُ اثْنَتَا عَشْرَةَ عَيْنًا قَدْ عَلِمَ كُلُّ أُنَاسٍ مَشْرَبَهُمْ وَظَلَّلْنَا عَلَيْهِمُ الْغَمَامَ وَأَنْزَلْنَا عَلَيْهِمُ الْمَنَّ وَالسَّلْوَى كُلُوا مِنْ طَيِّبَاتِ مَا رَزَقْنَاكُمْ وَمَا ظَلَمُونَا وَلَكِنْ كَانُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ يَظْلِمُونَ (160) سورة الاعراف

قَالَ يَا ابْنَ أُمَّ لَا تَأْخُذْ بِلِحْيَتِي وَلَا بِرَأْسِي إِنِّي خَشِيتُ أَنْ تَقُولَ فَرَّقْتَ بَيْنَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ وَلَمْ تَرْقُبْ قَوْلِي (94) سورة طه




> أما قول البعض من المفسرين أن الذين ورثوا حكم مصر هم بنوا إسرائيل فهذا القول ليس صحيحاً لأن الأرث يؤول للورثة وهم الأبناء والأحفاد وإذا صح أن بنى إسرائيل هم من ورثوا الحكم تكون القصة برمتها قد حدثت فى أى مكان أخر خارج مصرنا الحبيبة


طبعا هذا الرأى ليس صحيحا من بعض المفسرين و لا اتفق معه فكيف ورثوا حكم مصر و القرأن الكريم يقول ان سيدنا موسى جاهد حتى خرجوا منها

المعروف ان بنوا اسرائيل قد دخلوا بعد ذلك بيت المقدس و ليس مصر و هذا معروف و هو ما اكد عليه القرأن الكريم


وَأَوْرَثْنَا الْقَوْمَ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا يُسْتَضْعَفُونَ مَشَارِقَ الْأَرْضِ وَمَغَارِبَهَا الَّتِي بَارَكْنَا فِيهَا وَتَمَّتْ كَلِمَةُ رَبِّكَ الْحُسْنَى عَلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ بِمَا صَبَرُوا وَدَمَّرْنَا مَا كَانَ يَصْنَعُ فِرْعَوْنُ وَقَوْمُهُ وَمَا كَانُوا يَعْرِشُونَ (137) سورة الاعراف

و الارض التى باركنا فيها هى ارض فلسطين و الاية واضحة

فَأَخْرَجْنَاهُمْ مِنْ جَنَّاتٍ وَعُيُونٍ (57) وَكُنُوزٍ وَمَقَامٍ كَرِيمٍ (58) كَذَلِكَ وَأَوْرَثْنَاهَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ (59) سورة الشعراء

فكذلك الجنات و العيون و الزروع و الكنوز و المقام الكريم كان فى ارض فلسطين و لا تعتبر العيون سمة مميزة للزراعة فى مصر التى تعتمد على نهر النيل و القنوات المائية (و ايضا مياه الفيضان سابقا)

و كانت بلاد الشام فى ذلك الوقت فى حالة من الثراء و الرخاء الاقتصادى فبالاضافة الى الزراعة فكانت غنية بالمعادن خاصة معدن الفضة و كان اكثر ندرة من الذهب فى هذا الوقت

و ايضا مما يدل على هذا الرخاء انها كانت مطمع لاى قوة عسكرية غاشمة تظهر

فبدء الملك المصرى احمس الاول فتح فلسطين ثم استكمل فتح باقى بلاد الشام فى عهد تحتمس الثالث
ثم اعاد رمسيس الثانى فتح بلاد الشام كاملة مرة اخرى و وصل حتى هضبة الاناضول

و الاشوريين فتح شلمناصر سوريا ثم سنحاريب فتح فلسطين و اكمل اشوربانيبال و فتح مصر ثم طردهم الملك المصرى بسماتيك الاول ثم وصل الملك نخاو الثانى الى حدود اشور و هزمهم فى موقعة قرقميش ثم بعد ذلك انهارت اشور تماما و تقاسمها البابليون و الميديون (شمال غرب ايران حاليا و احد مكونات الامبراطورية الفارسية فيما بعد)

ثم فتح الملك البابلى الشهير نبوخذنصر (باللغة الفارسية بختنصر) صاحب حدائق بابل المعلقة (احد عجائب الدنيا السبعة) بلاد الشام بعد ان هزم الجيش المصرى فى قرقميش و حاول فتح مصر و لكنه لم يتمكن و انسحب امام الملك المصرى احمس الثانى

ثم فتح قورش مؤسس فارس بلاد الشام ثم فتح مصر قمبيز الفارسى

ثم الاغريق و فتحها الاسكندر و منها فتح مصر

فهذه الصراعات على بلاد الشام يؤكد انها كانت كنز بالفعل علاوة على اهمية موقعها و منزلتها فى وسط حضارات العالم القديم

و الوراثة هنا كانت وراثة حكم و ليس تملك فان كانوا ورثوا فرعون ففرعون كان بالنسبة الى الفلسطنيين محتلا للارض و ليس مالكا لها و وراثة الحكم ليست ابدية حتى التاريخ نفسه اكد ذلك

و بالمناسبة جاءت قصة شيشنق(الاسرة الثانية و العشرون) فى سفر الملوك الاصحاح الرابع عشر كملك مصرى فتح ارض فلسطين و استولى على كنوز سليمان
و لكن مما يضعف هذه القصة بناء رمسيس الثالث (الاسرة العشرون) لمعبد للاله امون فى ارض فلسطين كما ذكرت فى مشاركتى السابقة و بالطبع لم يكن ليبنى هذا المعبد فى وجود سيدنا سليمان او دولة اسرائيلية !
و قرأت فى بعض المواقع لباحثين يهود ان رمسيس الثالث هو من استولى على كنوز سليمان و يعتقدون ان فى عصره ظهر ثراء مفاجئ فى مصر ! و يحاولون البحث عن معبده فى فلسطين و يعتقدون انهم ربما يجدوا فيه تابوت العهد و الواح موسى !

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الصديق العزيز / طارق مصطفى



> عامة فجميعها مناطق تقريبا اصولها العرقية واحدة (بغض النظر عن نظرية سام و حام) و مختلطين منذ الاف السنين فتسطيع بسهولة ان تميز سكان الشرق الاوسط عن غيرهم
> 
> اما الاسرائليين حاليا فاشكالهم و هيئتهم لا تدل على انهم ينتمون الى هذه المناطق على الاطلاق فهويتهم العرقية ليست شرق اوسطية مثل بنى اسرائيل السابقين و لكن تتفق تماما مع الاصول التى ذكرتها فى مشاركتك و هى يغلب عليها الاصول الروسية و الاوروبية و وجهة نظرك مقنعة تماما
> 
> و لكنهم رغم ذلك نجحوا اخيرا ان يجعلوا لهذا اللفيف اليهودى متعدد الاعراق هوية اسرائيلية صهيونية موحدة و هذا ما بشر به القرأن الكريم
> 
> 
> فَأَرَادَ أَنْ يَسْتَفِزَّهُمْ مِنَ الْأَرْضِ فَأَغْرَقْنَاهُ وَمَنْ مَعَهُ جَمِيعًا (103) وَقُلْنَا مِنْ بَعْدِهِ لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ اسْكُنُوا الْأَرْضَ فَإِذَا جَاءَ وَعْدُ الْآَخِرَةِ جِئْنَا بِكُمْ لَفِيفًا (104) سورة الاسراء
> 
> ...


تمام كده يا صديقى لا فض فوك 




> بارك الله فيك ملحوظة ذكية فهذا من التناقض مع النفس منهم فان كانت اليهودية ديانة عرقيه فلا يجب ان يعتبروا انفسهم من اليهود
> و بالطبع هناك فرق كبير بين ديانة سيدنا ابراهيم المسلم الذى اتجه الى الكعبة و امر الناس بالحج اليها و الديانة اليهودية التى تغيرت قبلة الناس فى عهدها الى صخرة بيت المقدس حتى اعادها رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم مرة اخرى الى القبلة الاصلية قبلة سيدنا ابراهيم ابو العرب الذين شرفهم الله بنزول القرأن عليهم
> 
> 
> (مِلَّةَ أَبِيكُمْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ هُوَ سَمَّاكُمُ الْمُسْلِمِينَ مِنْ قَبْلُ) سورة الحج


قرأت من سنين طويلة أن بنى إسرائيل أعتماداً على كتبهم من نسل ابنتى لوط بعد أن ضاجعهم ابوهم عندما أسكروه ( استغر الله العظيم ) ولكن هذا كلام التوراة . يعنى ولاد حرام . 
اما بخصوص تحويل القبلة من المسجد الأقصى إلى المسجد الحرام فكان هذا إيذان بأنتهاء النبوة والبركة فى نسل يعقوب وتسليمها لنسل أسماعيل .



> اما عن خروج بنى اسرائيل من مصر فانا اعتقد انهم خرجوا برمتهم و باسباطهم الاثنى عشر جميعا و لم يتفرقوا فأرجوا مزيدا من التوضيح لنظريتك و ان كنت اعتقد مثلك ان الارقام التى ذكروها لتعدادهم مبالغ فيها كثيرا جدا


المقصود هو استمرار الكثيريين من بنى إسرائيل فى مصر فقد أكرمتهم وعينوا فى أعلى المناصب . بدليل سيدنا يوسف عندما تولى الوزارة فى مصر ( عزيز مصر ) وكذا الرجل الذى يكتم إيمانه من أهل فرعون . والسحرة فكل هؤلاء من بنى إسرائيل إذا سلمنا بأن أنبياء بنى إسرائيل أرسلوا لهم فقط .

الباقى متفقين فيه وأن كنت أكتب على عجالة ولى عودة بأذن الله

----------


## وريث من خبر رع

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الأخوة أصحاب العلم والصلاحية للتحدث أتمنى أن تقبلوا منى هذة المداخلة البسيطة علنى أتمكن من إقناع نفسى أنى على نفس مستوى المعرفة الذى لديكم 
أما مداخلتى فهى 
-أولا :- أنا لن أصدق العهد القديم فى أى معلومة ذكرها لأنى لمست فيه كثيرا من التخبط والسوء بل والكذب بما يتنافى مع الواقع التاريخى.
-ثانيا :- سأتلمس من القرآن ما يمكننى أن أتلمس به دربى ما دام قصصه  ليس عليه أية شائبة .
أيها السادة أرجو ألا أكون مغال إن قلت أنى سأقدم نظرية جديدة قد ألتمس منكم أن تساعدونى فى إثبات صحتها من عدمة ولكن أحتاج إلى الجرأة والحذر فى ذات الوقت
:/ هل من الممكن أن يأتى القرآن الكريم بكلمات لا تحمل معناها الحقيقى   أعرف أن الإجابة عن هذا السؤال هى بالطبع لا 
إذا ما معنى قوله تعالى"يا أخت هارون "وهو يخاطب من ؟   إن من يتكلموا هم قوم السيدة مريم بنت عمران حينما أتت قومها تحمل السيد المسيح
هل يمكننا أن نتخلى عن فكر اليهود القائل أن ما بين السيد المسيح وسيدنا موسىأكثر من 600 عام الغير منطقى قرآنيا إذ ذكر القرآن الكريم "يا أخت موسى".
مادام اليهود قد كتبوا ما يناسبهم وتركوا ما لا يتمشى مع نواياهم إذا لماذا لا يكون فكرهم ضلهم فلما نسمح أن يضللونا رغم ثبات خطأهم التاريخى فى كثير من الجوانب التى تناولوها فى كتابهم ولماذا لا وقد أثبتوا فى نصوصهم أن سيدنا يحيى عاش مع السيد المسيح فى نفس الفترة الزمنية.
من هذا المنطلق أبدأ مداخلتى بأنى أرى أن الفترة التاريخية التى تفصل بين السيد المسيح وسيدنا موسى هى فترة قصيرة من منطلق أن القرآن ذكر نسب السيدة مريم لأخيها هارون وإن جاز لى أن أسمح لنفسى أن لا أقف أمام كل كتابات اليهود المقدسة لديهم التى تفصل بين النبيين الكريمين لذا:- 
أرى أن السيد المسيح ربما أنه جاء لقوم كانوا لازالوا يذكرون سيدنا هارون ومدى ورعه وعلى ذلك أرى أن الفترة التاريخية كانت قصيرة جدا لا تتعدى العشرين سنة وبالتالى يكون  على اليهود أن ينجوا من فرعون مصر قبل قدوم السيد المسيح بعشرات السنين فقط وعلى ذلك فأتوقع أن يكون اليهود أو بنى إسرائيل قد كانوا فى مصر فى فترة الإنهيار الأخير قبل مقدم الرومان وبالتال أرى أن ندير حديثنا على فترة ما قبل الإحتلال الفارسى وحتى فترة الحكم البطلمى علنا  نصل من هذة الفترة التاريخية إلى ما يشبع فضولنا جميعا 
 كانت هذة فكرتى الأولى فأرجو ألا تتركونى وحدى وجاهدوا لتتحرروا من فكر الكتاب المقدس الذى يحوى بين جنباته كثيرا من المغالطات التاريخية  وكذا بعيدا عن التعصب الدينى الأعمى 
 سلمتم وبارك الله فيكم

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأستاذ الكريم / وريث من خبر رع
بداية ارحب بك فى موضوعنا الهام الخاص بمحاولة معرفة من هو الفرعون الذى عاصر سيدنا موسى عليه السلام .

-


> أولا :- أنا لن أصدق العهد القديم فى أى معلومة ذكرها لأنى لمست فيه كثيرا من التخبط والسوء بل والكذب بما يتنافى مع الواقع التاريخى.
> -ثانيا :- سأتلمس من القرآن ما يمكننى أن أتلمس به دربى ما دام قصصه  ليس عليه أية شائبة .


متفقين يا سيدى على هذا المبداء





> إذا ما معنى قوله تعالى"يا أخت هارون "وهو يخاطب من ؟   إن من يتكلموا هم قوم السيدة مريم بنت عمران حينما أتت قومها تحمل السيد المسيح
> هل يمكننا أن نتخلى عن فكر اليهود القائل أن ما بين السيد المسيح وسيدنا موسىأكثر من 600 عام الغير منطقى قرآنيا إذ ذكر القرآن الكريم "يا أخت موسى".
> مادام اليهود قد كتبوا ما يناسبهم وتركوا ما لا يتمشى مع نواياهم إذا لماذا لا يكون فكرهم ضلهم فلما نسمح أن يضللونا رغم ثبات خطأهم التاريخى فى كثير من الجوانب التى تناولوها فى كتابهم ولماذا لا وقد أثبتوا فى نصوصهم أن سيدنا يحيى عاش مع السيد المسيح فى نفس الفترة الزمنية.
> من هذا المنطلق أبدأ مداخلتى بأنى أرى أن الفترة التاريخية التى تفصل بين السيد المسيح وسيدنا موسى هى فترة قصيرة من منطلق أن القرآن ذكر نسب السيدة مريم لأخيها هارون وإن جاز لى أن أسمح لنفسى أن لا أقف أمام كل كتابات اليهود المقدسة لديهم التى تفصل بين النبيين الكريمين لذا:- 
> أرى أن السيد المسيح ربما أنه جاء لقوم كانوا لازالوا يذكرون سيدنا هارون ومدى ورعه


اسمح لى يا اخى الكريم أن اختلف معك فى هذا والأختلاف فى الرأى لا يفسد للود قضية . وقد كان لى موضوع فى قاعة لقاءات فى حب الله عن نفس الموضوع حيث كثر هذا السؤال وأن كان من أدخلوه لعقول شبابنا لهم مرامى بعيدة نسأل الله أن ينجى شبابنا منها . وهذا هو الموضوع وأرجو أن تكون فيه إجابة شافية 
الرابط
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread78426.html
والموضوع تفصيلاً حتى لا ترهق نفسك بالبحث نسخته لك وكان كما يلى 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ا
لحمد لله رب العالمين والصلوت والسلام على أشرف المرسلين سيدنا محمد خاتم النبيين والمرسلين 
قال تعالى { يا أخت هارون ما كان أبوك امرأ سوء وما كانت أمك بغيا } (مريم:28)
نحن هنا لسنا فى صدد الدفاع عن القرآن الكريم وتفنيد شبهة من قالوا بأن القرآن به خطأ والعياذ بالله . كما ورد فى دائرة المعارف الإنجليزية حيث قالوا أن القرآن غلط غلطًا تاريخيًا حين قال: " يا أخت هارون " فى سورة مريم مع أن بين مريم وهارون أخى موسى مئات من السنين وكما يتبنى هذا القول الكثيرين من غير المسلمين . ولكننا نتكلم عن شرح الآية الكريمة وأعلم أن منا من يستطيع أن يفيد أكثر فى الشرح وأطمع فى ذلك .
فعندما وصف القرآن الكريم السيدة مريم العذراء بأنها أخت هارون على الرغم من وجود فارق زمنى بين ومن وجود السيدة مريم وزمن وجود سيدنا هارون قدره العلماء والمؤرخين بأكثر من الف ومائتين عام وقد قال بعضهم بأن الفارق الزمنى الف وستمائة عام .
قال علمائنا الأفاضل :أعتاد أهل زمان وجود السيدة مريم عندما يصفون أحد بالصلاح والتقوى أن ينسبوه كصفة لسيدنا هارون وقد أخذ القرآن الكريم بهذا السياق ولهذا عندما أتت السيدة مريم العذراء قومها تحمل وليدها سيدنا عيسى أستنكر قومها ذلك { فأتت به قومها تحمله قالوا يا مريم لقد جئت شيئًا فريًا * يا أخت هارون ما كان أبوك امرأ سوء وما كانت أمك بغيًا * فأشارت إليه قالوا كيف نكلم من كان في المهد صبيًا } (مريم:27-29) وأعتقد أن هذا أمر طبيعى فمريم لم تتزوج فمن أين لها هذا الطفل وقد أتهمت السيدة مريم ظلماً وبهتاناً فى عرضها وشرفها وعفافها وتذكروا أنها من بيت صالح لذا كان قولهم لها { يا أخت هارون ما كان أبوك امرأ سوء وما كانت أمك بغيا } (مريم:28) أو قد يكونوا نسبوها لهارون لأن هارون بحسب زعمهم كان مصدر عار لهم حيث صنع لهم عجلاً. وأيضاً فإن مريم العذراء بحسب زعمهم أيضاً فعلت عارالهذا تهكموا عليها قائلين: { يا أخت هارون } . وهنا نقول أن الأخوة المقصودة إنما هي أخوة مجازية، فمعنى أنها أخت هارون أنها من نسله وذريته
وقد ذهب البعض أنه كان يوجد أخ للسيدة مريم أسمه هارون وكان صالحاً فى قومه ومن هنا كان أطلاق هذه الصفة عليها ولا أرى غضاضة فى ذلك .
وقد ورد في إنجيل لوقا ،ما يفيد أن لـ مريم نسب مع النبي هارون عن طريق سيدنا زكريا ، الذي كان متزوجًا امرأة من ذرية هارون اسمها أليصابات وكانت امرأته نسيبة مريم أو خالتها، ونص الإنجيل هو: { كَانَ فِي أَيَّامِ هِيرُودُسَ مَلِكِ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ كَاهِنٌ اسْمُهُ زَكَرِيَّا مِنْ فِرْقَةِ أَبِيَّا وَامْرَأَتُهُ مِنْ بَنَاتِ هَارُونَ وَاسْمُهَا أَلِيصَابَاتُ. وَكَانَا كِلاَهُمَا بَارَّيْنِ أَمَامَ اللهِ } ( لوقا: الأصحاح الأول/ 5 ) وفيه أيضًا: { وَهُوَذَا أَلِيصَابَاتُ نَسِيبَتُكِ هِيَ أَيْضًا حُبْلَى بِابْنٍ فِي شَيْخُوخَتِهَا } ( لوقا: الأصحاح الأول/36) وبحسب نص الإنجيل نفسه، فلا يبعد أن يكون لـ مريم نسب بعيد مع النبي هارون ، وعلى هذا فلا إشكال في التعبير القرآني . 

وقد علق الشيخ الدكتور/ يوسف القرضاوى هذا الموضوع بقوله
إن المقصود بهارون في الآية الكريمة إما هارون أخو موسى، والأخوة المذكورة ليست أخوة حقيقية، لأن بين هارون ومريم مئات السنين بالفعل وإنما هي أخوة مجازية، فمعنى أنها أخت هارون أنها من نسله وذريته، كما يقال للتميمي يا أخا تميم؟ وللقرشي: يا أخا قريش! فمعنى قولهم: يا أخت هارون، أي يا من أنت من ذرية ذلك النبي الصالح، كيف فعلت هذه الفعلة؟ وحتى لو لم تكن من نسله وذريته فإنها تنتسب إليه بخدمتها للهيكل وانقطاعها للعبادة فيه. فقد كانت خدمة الهيكل موقوفة على ذرية هارون. فمعنى: يا أخت هارون! يا من تنتسبين إلى هذا النبي الصالح بالخدمة والعبادة والانقطاع للهيكل. ويجوز أن يكون المراد بهارون في الآية رجلا صالحا من قومها في ذلك الحين… كانت تتأسى به مريم… وتتشبه به في الزهد والطاعة والعبادة، فنسبت إليه، فقالوا لها: يا من تتشبهين وتقتدين بذلك الرجل الصالح، ما كان أبوك بالفاجر، ولا أمك بالبغي، فمن أين لك هذا الولد؟ وقد روى أحمد ومسلم والترمذي والنسائي وغيرهم عن المغيرة بن شعبة رضي الله عنه قال: بعثني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى أهل نجران -وكانوا نصارى- فقالوا: أرأيت ما تقرؤون: يا أخت هارون؟ وموسى قبل عيسى بكذا وكذا؟ يعترضون على المغيرة.. قال: فرجعت فذكرت ذلك لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلمألا أخبرتهم أنهم كانوا يسمون بالأنبياء والصالحين قبلهم؟) وهذا التفسير النبوي يبين أن هارون المذكور في الآية ليس من اللازم أن يكون هارون المذكور هو أخا موسى كما فهم أهل نجران، وإنما هو هارون معاصر لمريم… فقد كان قومها يسمون بأسماء الأنبياء والصالحين منهم. والله تعالى أعلم



وفى تفسير ابن كثير{ يا أخت هارون ما كان أبوك امرأ سوء وما كانت أمك بغيا } (مريم:28)
أَمْرًا عَظِيمًا " يَا أُخْت هَارُون " أَيْ شَبِيهَة هَارُون فِي الْعِبَادَة " مَا كَانَ أَبُوك اِمْرَأَ سَوْء وَمَا كَانَتْ أُمّك بَغِيًّا " أَيْ أَنْتِ مِنْ بَيْت طَيِّب طَاهِر مَعْرُوف بِالصَّلَاحِ وَالْعِبَادَة وَالزَّهَادَة فَكَيْف صَدَرَ هَذَا مِنْك قَالَ عَلِيّ بْن أَبِي طَلْحَة وَالسُّدِّيّ قِيلَ لَهَا " يَا أُخْت هَارُون " أَيْ أَخِي مُوسَى وَكَانَتْ مِنْ نَسْله كَمَا يُقَال لِلتَّمِيمِيِّ يَا أَخَا تَمِيم وَلِلْمِصْرِيِّ يَا أَخَا مُضَر وَقِيلَ نُسِبَتْ إِلَى رَجُل صَالِح كَانَ فِيهِمْ اِسْمه هَارُون فَكَانَتْ تُقَاس بِهِ فِي الزَّهَادَة وَالْعِبَادَة وَحَكَى اِبْن جَرِير عَنْ بَعْضهمْ أَنَّهُمْ شَبَّهُوهَا بِرَجُلٍ فَاجِر كَانَ فِيهِمْ يُقَال لَهُ هَارُون وَرَوَاهُ اِبْن أَبِي حَاتِم عَنْ سَعِيد بْن جُبَيْر وَأَغْرَب مِنْ هَذَا كُلّه مَا رَوَاهُ اِبْن أَبِي حَاتِم حَدَّثَنَا عَلِيّ بِن الْحُسَيْن الهجستاني حَدَّثَنَا اِبْن أَبِي مَرْيَم حَدَّثَنَا الْمُفَضَّل يَعْنِي اِبْن أَبِي فَضَالَة حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو صَخْر عَنْ الْقُرَظِيّ فِي قَوْل اللَّه عَزَّ وَجَلَّ " يَا أُخْت هَارُون " قَالَ هِيَ أُخْت هَارُون لِأَبِيهِ وَأُمّه وَهِيَ أُخْت مُوسَى أَخِي هَارُون الَّتِي قَصَّتْ أَثَر مُوسَى " فَبَصُرَتْ بِهِ عَنْ جُنُب وَهُمْ لَا يَشْعُرُونَ " وَهَذَا الْقَوْل خَطَأ مَحْض فَإِنَّ اللَّه تَعَالَى قَدْ ذَكَرَ فِي كِتَابه أَنَّهُ قَفَّى بِعِيسَى بَعْد الرُّسُل فَدَلَّ عَلَى أَنَّهُ آخِر الْأَنْبِيَاء بَعْثًا وَلَيْسَ بَعْده إِلَّا مُحَمَّد صَلَوَات اللَّه وَسَلَامه عَلَيْهِمَا وَلِهَذَا ثَبَتَ فِي صَحِيح الْبُخَارِيّ عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَة رَضِيَ اللَّه عَنْهُ عَنْ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنَّهُ قَالَ : " أَنَا أَوْلَى النَّاس بِابْنِ مَرْيَم لِأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنه نَببِيّ " وَلَوْ كَانَ الْأَمْر كَمَا زَعَمَ مُحَمَّد بْن كَعْب الْقُرَظِيّ لَمْ يَكُنْ مُتَأَخِّرًا عَنْ الرُّسُل سِوَى مُحَمَّد وَلَكَانَ قَبْل سُلَيْمَان وَدَاوُد فَإِنَّ اللَّه قَدْ ذَكَرَ أَنَّ دَاوُد بَعْد مُوسَى عَلَيْهِمَا السَّلَام وَفِي قَوْله تَعَالَى : " أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الْمَلَأ مِنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيل مِنْ بَعْد مُوسَى إِذْ قَالُوا لِنَبِيٍّ لَهُمْ اِبْعَثْ لَنَا مَلِكًا نُقَاتِل فِي سَبِيل اللَّه " وَذَكَرَ الْقِصَّة إِلَى أَنْ قَالَ " وَقَتَلَ دَاوُد جَالُوت " الْآيَة وَاَلَّذِي جَرَّأَ الْقُرَظِيّ عَلَى هَذِهِ الْمَقَالَة مَا فِي التَّوْرَاة بَعْد خُرُوج مُوسَى وَبَنِي إِسْرَائِيل مِنْ الْبَحْر وَإِغْرَاق فِرْعَوْن وَقَوْمه قَالَ وَقَامَتْ مَرْيَم بِنْت عِمْرَان أُخْت مُوسَى وَهَارُون النَّبِيَّيْنِ تَضْرِب بِالدُّفِّ هِيَ وَالنِّسَاء مَعَهَا يُسَبِّحْنَ اللَّه وَيَشْكُرْنَهُ عَلَى مَا أَنْعَمَ بِهِ عَلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيل فَاعْتَقَدَ الْقُرَظِيّ أَنَّ هَذِهِ هِيَ أُمّ عِيسَى وَهَذِهِ هَفْوَة وَغَلْطَة شَدِيدَة بَلْ هِيَ بِاسْمِ هَذِهِ وَقَدْ كَانُوا يُسَمَّوْنَ بِأَسْمَاءِ أَنْبِيَائِهِمْ وَصَالِحِيهِمْ كَمَا قَالَ الْإِمَام أَحْمَد حَدَّثَنَا عَبْد اللَّه بْن إِدْرِيس سَمِعْت أَبِي يَذْكُرهُ عَنْ سِمَاك عَنْ عَلْقَمَة بْن وَائِل عَنْ الْمُغِيرَة بْن شُعْبَة قَالَ : بَعَثَنِي رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إِلَى نَجْرَان فَقَالُوا أَرَأَيْت مَا تَقْرَءُونَ " يَا أُخْت هَارُون " وَمُوسَى قَبْل عِيسَى بِكَذَا وَكَذَا ؟ قَالَ فَرَجَعْت فَذَكَرْت ذَلِكَ لِرَسُولِ اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَالَ : " أَلَا أَخْبَرْتهمْ أَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا يُسَمَّوْنَ بِالْأَنْبِيَاءِ وَالصَّالِحِينَ قَبْلهمْ " اِنْفَرَدَ بِإِخْرَاجِهِ مُسْلِم وَالتِّرْمِذِيّ وَالنَّسَائِيّ مِنْ حَدِيث عَبْد اللَّه بْن إِدْرِيس عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ سِمَاك بِهِ وَقَالَ التِّرْمِذِيّ حَسَن صَحِيح غَرِيب لَا نَعْرِفهُ إِلَّا مِنْ حَدِيث اِبْن إِدْرِيس وَقَالَ اِبْن جَرِير حَدَّثَنِي يَعْقُوب حَدَّثَنَا اِبْن عُلَيَّة عَنْ سَعِيد بْن أَبِي صَدَقَة عَنْ مُحَمَّد بْن سِيرِينَ قَالَ أُنْبِئْت أَنَّ كَعْبًا قَالَ إِنَّ قَوْله : " يَا أُخْت هَارُون " لَيْسَ بِهَارُون أَخِي مُوسَى قَالَ فَقَالَتْ لَهُ عَائِشَة كَذَبْت قَالَ يَا أُمّ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ إِنْ كَانَ النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَهُ فَهُوَ أَعْلَم وَأَخْبَر وَإِلَّا فَإِنِّي أَجِد بَيْنهمَا سِتّمِائَةِ سَنَة قَالَ فَسَكَتَتْ وَفِي هَذَا التَّارِيخ نَظَر . وَقَالَ اِبْن جَرِير أَيْضًا : حَدَّثَنَا بِشْر حَدَّثَنَا يَزِيد حَدَّثَنَا سَعِيد عَنْ قَتَادَة قَوْله : " يَا أُخْت هَارُون " الْآيَة قَالَ كَانَتْ مِنْ أَهْل بَيْت يُعْرَفُونَ بِالصَّلَاحِ وَلَا يُعْرَفُونَ بِالْفَسَادِ وَمِنْ النَّاس مَنْ يُعْرَفُونَ بِالصَّلَاحِ وَيَتَوَالَدُونَ بِهِ وَآخَرُونَ يُعْرَفُونَ بِالْفَسَادِ وَيَتَوَالَدُونَ بِهِ وَكَانَ هَارُون مُصْلِحًا مُحَبَّبًا فِي عَشِيرَته وَلَيْسَ بِهَارُون أَخِي مُوسَى وَلَكِنَّهُ هَارُون آخَر قَالَ وَذَكَرَ لَنَا أَنَّهُ شَيَّعَ جِنَازَته يَوْم مَاتَ أَرْبَعُونَ أَلْفًا كُلّهمْ يُسَمَّى هَارُون مِنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيل .






> وعلى ذلك أرى أن الفترة التاريخية كانت قصيرة جدا لا تتعدى العشرين سنة وبالتالى يكون  على اليهود أن ينجوا من فرعون مصر قبل قدوم السيد المسيح بعشرات السنين فقط وعلى ذلك فأتوقع أن يكون اليهود أو بنى إسرائيل قد كانوا فى مصر فى فترة الإنهيار الأخير قبل مقدم الرومان وبالتال أرى أن ندير حديثنا على فترة ما قبل الإحتلال الفارسى وحتى فترة الحكم البطلمى علنا  نصل من هذة الفترة التاريخية إلى ما يشبع فضولنا جميعا 
>  كانت هذة فكرتى الأولى فأرجو ألا تتركونى وحدى وجاهدوا لتتحرروا من فكر الكتاب المقدس الذى يحوى بين جنباته كثيرا من المغالطات التاريخية  وكذا بعيدا عن التعصب الدينى الأعمى


 سلمتم وبارك الله فيكم[/QUOTE]

سأحاول بأذن الله أن القى الضوء على هذه الفترة وأدعوا زملائى لهذا وأن كان اخى غريب الدار كان له وجهة نظر سابقة قد تكون قريبة من ما تيتنا به حيث قال بأعتقاده أن سيدنا موسى كان بعد عصر سيدنا سليمان . دمت بخير ومرحباً بك مرة اخرى بيننا .

----------


## وريث من خبر رع

الأخ و الوالد الكبير/ سيد جعيتم
الأخوة الأفاضل

                                            تحية طيبة وبعد 
أما بعد   فقد قرأت تعليق أستاذ سيد جعيتم ومقتنع تماما بأنه لم  يخطىء أبدا فى أن كل التفاسير وأدلة الأديان الثلاث جاءت مؤكدة أن هناك مسافة زمنية بين السيد المسيح وسيدنا موسى        أتفق مع الجميع 
لكن لماذا  لا نتحرر من الفكر الدينى الذى قام على تفسير الأيات حسب السابق مكمل للاحق لماذا لا نناقش الفكرة من أدلة تاريخية فقط  لقد أيدتم جميعا فكرتى نوعا ما بل وكنت فى متابعتى لكم أتأكد من إمكانية إثبات  صحة فكرتى  عن طريقكم 
فمثلا قال أحد الأخوة فى مداخلة سابقة بل وأكد أن هجرة بنى إسرائيل لابد وأن تكون فى فترة ضعف وإنهيار إحدى الأسر القوية لكن أحب أن أضيف أنه لابد أن تأتى بعدها قوما آخرين يرثوا حكم مصر من أهلها 
وأنا أفهم "وأورثناها قوما آخرين "أى أورثنا حكمها لقوم آخرين وبالتالى فإن الفترة تلك على ما يسعفنى به تفكيرى كانت قبل إحتلال .؟......!
كما أنى قد أرى أنه ما دامت كل الملوك فى الأسر العظيمة قبل إنهيارها تم إثبات أنهم لم يكونوا هم فرعون موسى مثل أخناتون أو توت عنخ آمون أو مرنبتاح أو غيرهم من أصحاب الأسر العظيمة لذا فمن المؤكد أن فرعون موسى كان من أسرة جاء بعدها إحتلال إذ لم يكن لمصر أوانها سلطة على سيناء لذا لم يدرك المصريون اليهود حتى فى فترة سنوات التيه
التى تاهوا فيها فى سيناء ويعتقد العلماء أنها كانت حول هضبة التيه فيها
من كل هذا أؤيد وبشدة أن نبحث عن فرعون موسى فى فترات الإنهيار التى عاشتها مصر فى نهاية عهد الحضارة الوحيدة لمصر وإستقلالها
هذا وتقبلوا تحياتى

----------


## سيد جعيتم

أخى الفاضل / وريث من رع
الفكر الدينى ساعدنا كثيراً فما جاء فى الأيات الكريمة حدد شواهد فى الأماكن مثل الأنهار والنخل والأوتاد وحدد اسماء كهامان وفرق فى القول بين الملك كما ورد فى قصة سيدنا يوسف وبين الفرعون كما ورد فى قصة موسى . 
أخى الكريم أدعوك للعودة للموضوع من البداية فستجد فيه ذكر  وإجابات قد تكون صحيحة لأسألة وردت فى مشاركاتك بل تعدينا الأمر وبحثنا هل وقعت القصة خارج مصر  !!! كما جاء بالمشاركات اخبار عن التوريث . ارى قرأتها ثم نناقش افكارك التى اضافة للموضوع عن  الأحتلال والأسرة التى كانت فى عصر الأنهيار وفترة التيه . اكيد ستضيف للموضوع وتعطيه دفعة وتحرك مياهه الراكدة . دمت بخير

----------


## طارق شكرى

اخى الفاضل سيد ابراهيم
قرأت تعليقك القيم على قضية يا اخت هارون و متفق عليه تماما خاصة بعد قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم الذى ذكرته لنا مشكورا على لسان الشيخ يوسف القرضاوى


وقد روى أحمد ومسلم والترمذي والنسائي وغيرهم عن المغيرة بن شعبة رضي الله عنه قال: بعثني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى أهل نجران -وكانوا نصارى- فقالوا: أرأيت ما تقرؤون: يا أخت هارون؟ وموسى قبل عيسى بكذا وكذا؟ يعترضون على المغيرة.. قال: فرجعت فذكرت ذلك لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ألا أخبرتهم أنهم كانوا يسمون بالأنبياء والصالحين قبلهم؟

فطبعا القول واضح و انتهى الامر

و لكن لى اضافة صغيرة تتفق مع موضوع الحديث عن السيدة مريم و ايضا مع موضوع المناقشة عن فرعون موسى فقد فكرت فى هذا الموضوع من قبل و هل هناك فرعون للتبنى و فرعون للخروج رغم استخدام لفظ فرعون فى القرأن الكريم فى كل من الحالتين

فَالْتَقَطَهُ آَلُ فِرْعَوْنَ لِيَكُونَ لَهُمْ عَدُوًّا وَحَزَنًا إِنَّ فِرْعَوْنَ وَهَامَانَ وَجُنُودَهُمَا كَانُوا خَاطِئِينَ (8) وَقَالَتِ امْرَأَةُ فِرْعَوْنَ قُرَّةُ عَيْنٍ لِي وَلَكَ لَا تَقْتُلُوهُ عَسَى أَنْ يَنْفَعَنَا أَوْ نَتَّخِذَهُ وَلَدًا وَهُمْ لَا يَشْعُرُونَ (9) سورة القصص

ثُمَّ بَعَثْنَا مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ مُوسَى بِآَيَاتِنَا إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ وَمَلَئِهِ فَظَلَمُوا بِهَا فَانْظُرْ كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الْمُفْسِدِينَ (103) وَقَالَ مُوسَى يَا فِرْعَوْنُ إِنِّي رَسُولٌ مِنْ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ (104) سورة الاعراف

فبحثت فى القرأن الكريم هل يمكن ان يستخدم نفس الاسم او اللقب لشخصان فلم اجد ان هناك شخصان تسموا بنفس الاسم او اللقب الا فى هذه الحالة موضوع المناقشة و هو اسم هارون و كذلك فى لفظ العزيز مع سيدنا يوسف و الرجل الذى اشتراه من مصر

إِنَّا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ كَمَا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى نُوحٍ وَالنَّبِيِّينَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالْأَسْبَاطِ وَعِيسَى وَأَيُّوبَ وَيُونُسَ وَهَارُونَ وَسُلَيْمَانَ وَآَتَيْنَا دَاوُودَ زَبُورًا (163) سورة النساء

فَأَتَتْ بِهِ قَوْمَهَا تَحْمِلُهُ قَالُوا يَا مَرْيَمُ لَقَدْ جِئْتِ شَيْئًا فَرِيًّا (27) يَا أُخْتَ هَارُونَ مَا كَانَ أَبُوكِ امْرَأَ سَوْءٍ وَمَا كَانَتْ أُمُّكِ بَغِيًّا (28) سورة مريم

فهارون فى الاية الاولى هو نبى الله هارون اما هارون الثانى فهو شخص اخر تلقبت باسمه السيدة مريم

و كذلك فى حالة العزيز

قَالَ مَا خَطْبُكُنَّ إِذْ رَاوَدْتُنَّ يُوسُفَ عَنْ نَفْسِهِ قُلْنَ حَاشَ لِلَّهِ مَا عَلِمْنَا عَلَيْهِ مِنْ سُوءٍ قَالَتِ امْرَأَةُ الْعَزِيزِ الْآَنَ حَصْحَصَ الْحَقُّ أَنَا رَاوَدْتُهُ عَنْ نَفْسِهِ وَإِنَّهُ لَمِنَ الصَّادِقِينَ (51) سورة يوسف

قَالُوا يَا أَيُّهَا الْعَزِيزُ إِنَّ لَهُ أَبًا شَيْخًا كَبِيرًا فَخُذْ أَحَدَنَا مَكَانَهُ إِنَّا نَرَاكَ مِنَ الْمُحْسِنِينَ (78) سورة يوسف

فالعزيز فى الاية الاولى هو العزيز الذى اشترى سيدنا يوسف اما العزيز فى السورة الثانية فهو سيدنا يوسف

و ما يجمع بينهم ان (يَا أُخْتَ هَارُونَ) كان عن لسان بنى اسرائيل و ليس عن الله سبحانه و تعالى و كذلك قول (يَا أَيُّهَا الْعَزِيزُ) كان عن لسان اخوة يوسف و ليس عن الله سبحانه و تعالى فوجدت ان قول البشر فى القرأن الكريم لا يؤخذ به و ليس دقيقا مثل ما جاء عن الله سبحانه و تعالى

مثل قول ال فرعون لسيدنا موسى

وَقَالُوا يَا أَيُّهَا السَّاحِرُ ادْعُ لَنَا رَبَّكَ بِمَا عَهِدَ عِنْدَكَ إِنَّنَا لَمُهْتَدُونَ (49) سورة الزخرف

فلا يمكن ان نفهم من ذلك ان سيدنا موسى ساحر و كذلك لا يدل قول بنى اسرائيل (يَا أُخْتَ هَارُونَ)  ان هذا هو هارون اخو موسى فالكلام على لسان اليشر فى القرأن الكريم ينسب الى البشر و لا يجب ان يختلط بالكلام عن الله سبحانه و تعالى و لكن الكلام عن الله سبحانه و تعالى لن تجد فيه هذه الالقاب المتشابهة

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الصديق الفاضل / طارق شكرى 
اشكرك بشدة على ما ورد فى مشاركتك السابقة والتى تدل على أنك باحث مدقق . اكرنك الله .دمت بخير

----------


## وريث من خبر رع

السلام عليكم أيها الأحباء 
والله ما شعرت بعد قرآئتى لتعليقكما إلا وكأنى طفل فى عالم العماليق لذا وجب عليى أن أشكركما وأتمنى أن أرى مشاركات بنائه مثلكما   لإثراء الموضوع أكثر والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله

----------


## وريث من خبر رع

السلام عليكم أيها الأحباء 
والله ما شعرت بعد قرآئتى لتعليقكما إلا وكأنى طفل فى عالم العماليق لذا وجب عليى أن أشكركما وأتمنى أن أرى مشاركات بنائه مثلكما   لإثراء الموضوع أكثر والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> السلام عليكم أيها الأحباء 
> والله ما شعرت بعد قرآئتى لتعليقكما إلا وكأنى طفل فى عالم العماليق لذا وجب عليى أن أشكركما وأتمنى أن أرى مشاركات بنائه مثلكما   لإثراء الموضوع أكثر والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله



الأخ الكريم / وريث من خير رع
اشكر لك تعليقك الجميل ومجاملتك اللطيفة التى تنم عن أنسان فاضل . دمت بخير

----------


## AmonRâ

تغيبت كثير عن الموضوع ...و انا عدت و الحمد لله  لم يفتني الكثير و ارى انكم بصدد مناقشة نقطة هارون النبي و هارون الذي لقبت به مريم ام المسيح عليه السلام. ساعود للمشاركة لكن وجب علي ان اقرا كل ما كتب من بعد اخر مشاركة لي.  لكن قبل كل شي اتنمنى ان تكون بخير و عافية و انتم لكم وحشه و الله

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
ودائما ان شاء الله موضوع جديد وفكر جديد ومعلومات جديده بحق تثرى العقل واشعر انها وجبه دسمه تغذى العقل بكل مافيها من معلومات ومناقشات ومداخلات 
شكراً استاذ سيد بارك الله فى عمرك وصحتك 
بحق كما قال( وريث من خبر رع) أنتم عمالقه 
والى لقاء

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> تغيبت كثير عن الموضوع ...و انا عدت و الحمد لله  لم يفتني الكثير و ارى انكم بصدد مناقشة نقطة هارون النبي و هارون الذي لقبت به مريم ام المسيح عليه السلام. ساعود للمشاركة لكن وجب علي ان اقرا كل ما كتب من بعد اخر مشاركة لي.  لكن قبل كل شي اتنمنى ان تكون بخير و عافية و انتم لكم وحشه و الله


الف حمداً لله على السلامة أخى آمون .فعلاً كنا مفتقدينك . فى انتظار عودتك بوجبة دسمة عن سيدنا هارون . دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> السلام عليكم
> ودائما ان شاء الله موضوع جديد وفكر جديد ومعلومات جديده بحق تثرى العقل واشعر انها وجبه دسمه تغذى العقل بكل مافيها من معلومات ومناقشات ومداخلات 
> شكراً استاذ سيد بارك الله فى عمرك وصحتك 
> بحق كما قال( وريث من خبر رع) أنتم عمالقه 
> والى لقاء


الأخت الفاضلة / ام البنات
بارك الله فيكى . شهادة أعتز بها فهى من أنسانة قديرة . دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

جدل حول وجود قصر النبي موسى في قرية بشرق القاهرة 

بعد 6 سنوات من تفجره لأول مرة، يعود الجدل في مصر حول حقيقة وجود القصر الذي تربى فيه النبي موسى عليه السلام في قرية بمحافظة الشرقية، وأنها شهدت مولده وطوافه في طفولته داخل تَابوت فوق صفحة نهر النيل بعد أن ألقت به والدته خوفا من أن يقتله فرعون مصر حسب الرواية الدينية المعروفة. 

وفي تصريح لـ"العربية.نت" أكد د.زاهي حواس الأمين العام للمجلس الأعلى للآثار في مصر أنه لا صحة إطلاقا لما نشرته بعض الصحف عن وجود بعثة تنقب عن الآثار اليهودية في قرية بمحافظة الشرقية (شمال شرق العاصمة المصرية) ومن بينها قصر الفرعون الذي تربى فيه النبي موسى.

وأضاف "ما تردد عن التنقيب عن قصر موسى في قرية قنتير عار من الصحة". وتابع "نعم هناك تنقيب يجري من 30 سنة بواسطة بعثة أثرية نمساوية، لكن ليس ذلك بهدف البحث عن قصر سيدنا موسى، فهو لا يوجد أصلا ولا دليل أو حقيقة تاريخية بشأنه. كل هذا الكلام من تأليف بعض الصحفيين".

وأوضح د. حواس أن قرية "قنتير" التابعة لمركز فاقوس بمحافظة الشرقية كانت عاصمة للهكسوس وعاصمة لرمسيس الثاني وهو ما يعطيها أهمية أثرية، لكن هذا لا يعني وجود قصر النبي موسى فيها.

ونفى تماما ما يتردد عن قيام أثريين بعرض مبالغ خيالية لشراء أراض ومقابر في القرية للحفر تحتها وانهم يعرضون مبلغا يصل إلى 50 ألف يورو لشراء المقبرة الواحدة.

وقال "هذا الكلام لو حصل عندنا سنوقف البعثة التي تقوم بالتنقيب. لا يستطيع أحد أن يفعل هذا، وكل ما نشر كلام فارغ وتلفيقات صحفية". 

وإن مدرسة تقوم بتدريس المنهج البريطاني في مصر قدمت اعتذارا الثلاثاء بشأن ما جاء في أحد الكتب التي تقوم بتدريسها والتي فهم منها أن يهودا قاموا ببناء الأهرامات.

وكان قد ورد في منهج تلك المدرسة أن Jews قاموا ببناء أهرامات الجيزة الشهيرة، مما أثار غضبا واسعا في مصر باعتبار أن الترجمة العربية لهذه الكلمة تعني "اليهود" وهو ما ينسجم مع آراء لجماعات ومنظمات صهيونية ترى أن اليهود في عهد الفراعنة لعبوا دورا في بناء الأهرامات الثلاثة.

لكن مدير المدرسة قال في برنامج بثه التليفزيون الرسمي المصري إن ترجمة الكلمة إلى "يهود" غير صحيحة وأن الترجمة الصحيحة هي "العبرانيون".

إلا أن د. حواس أوضح أنه لا فرق بين العبرانيين واليهود ويؤديان معنى واحدا، مشيرا إلى أن المدرسة اعتذرت عن هذا الخطأ وقامت بالغاء الكتاب نهائيا من المنهج.

جدل قديم حول القرية

وكان جدلا صحفيا قد تفجر في عام 2001 بشأن قرية قنتير بعد أن نشر أنها شهدت ميلاد النبي موسى. وحينها اشارت مجلة آخر ساعة الحكومية واسعة الانتشار إلى أن أنباء تواترت عن قيام رجل أعمال مصري مهاجر يعيش في هولندا بعرض استثمار مبلغ 20 مليون دولار بالتعاون مع أحد البنوك لاقامة مشروع قرية سياحية دينية في المنطقة، لكن محافظ الشرقية في ذلك الوقت نفى ذلك جملة وتفصيلا.

ثم روجت وسائل اعلام غربية بأن القرية هي التي شهدت مولد النبي موسى، حيث وضع في تابوت وهو طفل طاف به فوق صفحة نهر النيل، وأن هذه القرية التي كان عاصمة للملك رمسيس الثاني شهدت أيضا خروج اليهود من مصر.

وثارت مخاوف من أن تكون جهات إسرائيلية وراء المستثمر المصري الغامض، وتوقعت مجلة "آخر ساعة" حينها أن يعلن رسميا عن أن قرية "قنتير" هي قرية سيدنا موسى القديمة، لكن هذا لم يحدث ثم توقف الحديث عن الموضوع إلى أن تجدد قبل أيام قليلة.

قرى فرعونية كاملة

والمعروف أثريا أن هناك قرى في محافظة الشرقية مقامة بالكامل على قرى فرعونية قديمة ومنها قنتير والخناعنة وتل الضبع ورشدي والحسينية. وتقع قرية قنتير على مسافة 10 كم شمال مدينة فاقوس و38 كم من مدينة الزقازيق عاصمة محافظة الشرقية، وكان اسمها "برامسيوم" أو "بيت رمسيس" وقد انشئت لتكون مقرا للحكم في شرق الدلتا ولكي تنطلق منها الجيوش المصرية المتجهة للشرق وفلسطين عبر سيناء.

ويحاول بعض الدارسين والباحثين الربط بين قصة سيدنا موسى وخروجه من مصر وبين رمسيس الثاني وهو ما نفاه الأثري المصري د.عبدالحليم نور الدين، كما أوردت المجلة نفسها في 29 -8 -20011 لعدم عثورهم على دليل علمي أو أثري او حقائق قاطعة، ولم يتم كذلك العثور على أي أثر هيروغليفي يؤيد ذلك، خاصة أن الفراعنة دأبوا علي تدوين وتسجيل كل شئ في المعابد وعلى الآثار وفي بردياتهم.

----------


## سيد جعيتم

أكدت دراسة جيولوجية أن سيدنا موسى عليه السلام أثناء خروجه من مصر هرباً من فرعون وجنوده عبر بحيرة قارون بالفيوم وليس البحر كما يعتقد الكثيرون حيث تعد البحيرة جزءاً من بحر يوسف الذى تمت ترجمته إلى بحر وأخطئت الترجمة إلى البحر الأحمر مما تسبب فى تغيير الكثير من الحقائق واوضحت الدراسة التى قام بها الدكتور مراد الدش أستاذ الجيولوجيات بجامعة عين شمس أن الفيوم كانت بمثابة الخزان الذى أنقذ مصر فى فترات جفاف النيل حيث كانت البحيرة تمتلىء بالمياه عند إرتفاع منسوب النيل فى الفياضانات وتظل المياه مخزونة فى برك ومستنقعات مما يؤكد ان الفترات التى انتقل فيها الحكم إلى الفيوم كانت فترات المجاعات.

كما أوضحت الدراسة أن منخفض الفيوم يقع تحت سطح البحر ويتكون من حجارة جيرية هشة تعرضت للتأكل السطحى والتأكل العميق خاصة مع دخول المياه إلى المنخفض فى عصر سنوسرت الثانى والتى ساعدت على تكوين فجوات تحت الأرض كما ثبت وجود فوالتى قديمة عمودية على ساحب البحيرة. 
قصر التيه 
وأشارت الدراسة إلى أن يعقوب عليه السلام دخل مصر أثناء حكم سنوسرت الثانى وأن يوسف عليه السلام عاصر حكم هذا الملك كما عاصر حكم امنمحات الثالث من بعده وقام بشق قناة فم الهوارة لتخزين المياه فى منخفض الفيوم كما قام ببناء مبنى عظيم يتكون من 1600 حجرة يقع إلى الجنوب . من هرم هوارة وقد أجمع الرحالة الاغريق والرومان الذين زاروا هذا المبنى انه كان أروع بناء على الارض وكان يعرف باللابرنت أى 

"قصر التيه" وكان المبنى يتكون من عدة قصور يبلغ عددها مقدار عدد الاقاليم المصرية القديمة وقد استخدمه يوسف عليه السلام فى توزيع الحبوب والغلال على اقاليم مصر وقت المجاعة التى مرت بها مصر خلال السبع سنوات العجاف. 

حيث اصبحت منطقة الفيوم صمام الحياة لمصر بعد شق قناة فم الهوراة سبع سنوات الخير التى أعقبتها سنوات الجفاف حيث توافد الناس من كل مكان طلباً للحبوب والغلال.

اليهود والهكسوس
وذكرت الدراسة أن يوسف عليه السلام اسكن اخوته فى الفيوم على حدود الصحراء حيث كانوا رعاة للغنم وقد ساعدوه فى حفظ خزائن مصر وفى عهد امنمحات الثالث سهلوا الامر لدخول العمالة الاسيوية لانجاز بعض المشروعات الكبيرة. 

وتضيف الدراسة انه مع سيطرة بنى اسرائيل على الاقتصاد المصرى ساعدوا الهكسوس على دخول مصر والسيطرة على البلاد لما يربطهم من علاقات القرابة حيث يرى بعض المؤرخين أن فاسطين هى الموطن الاصلى للهكسوس وقد نزحوا منها الى مصر حيث استوطنوا فى منطقة شرق الدلتا بينما سيطر اليهود على الجزء الشمالى من البلاد وخاصة فى المجال الاقتصادى. 

ثم جاء أهمس الذى نجح فى طرد الهكسوس من مصر بعد ان استولى على عاصمتهم "اواريس" بشرق الدلتا كما استولى على حصن شاروهين الذى تحصنوا فيه بجنوب فلسطين واستمر فى مطاردتهم حتى وصل الى سوريا. 



ولم يكتف " احمس " بمطاردة الهكسوس بل قام بإضطهاد اليهود خوفاً من تكرار ما حدث حيث تؤكد المصادر التى تحدثت عن فترة حكم الهكسوس لمصر على أنهم كانوا قوما مخربين وانهم كانوا يعيثون فى الارض فساداً واذلوا الشعب المصرى وعاملوا المواطنين بقسوة فذبحوا الكثيرين منهم واخذوا النساء والاطفال إماءاً وعبيداً لهم . 

موسى وتحتمس الثاني 

وأشارت الدراسة ان أبناء يوسف عليه السلام تولوا إدارة خزائن مصر من بعده واقاموا بنفس المنطقة فأطلق عليها بنى يوسف كما اطلق على البحيرة التى كانوا يقيمون بجوارها بحر يوسف ثم اصبح يطلق عليها بحيرة قارون . كما ان بنى اسرائيل قطنوا فى نفس المنطقة وانتشروا فى منخفض الفيوم على اطراف الصحراء بالقرب من بحر يوسف حيث ولد موسى عليه السلام والقته امه فى النهر ليسير الى قصر سنوسرت الملكى حيث التقطه آل فرعون وقامت زوجة فرعون بتربيته . 



وترى الدراسة ان تاريخ هروب موسى يتطابق مع تاريخ وفاة تحتمس الثانى الغامضة والذى كان يضطهد اليهود وفى نزاع بينهما وكزه موسى فقضى عليه ولم يعرف احد بالامر وفى نزاع اخر بين موسى وأحد العبراينين أذاع العبرانى أن موسى يحاول قتله كما قتل المصرى فخشى موسى من اكتشاف أمره وقرر الهرب من مصر خوفاً من بطش فرعون به.
طريق العبور
وتوضح الدراسة ان موسى عليه السلام أثناء خروجه من مصر سلك طريق برية بحر يوسف ثم توجه بين مجدل والبحر حيث وقف بنو اسرائيل امام البحر حتى لحقهم فرعون وجنوده. 



وهذا أحدث خسف بالبحيرة نتج عنه مجموعة من القوالف العمودية التى تمثل الاثنى عشر طريقاً التى عبر منها موسى وقومه وعندما حاول فرعون اللحاق بهم عادت المياه الى طبيعتها ففرق فرعون وجنوده كما ادى الخسف الذى حدث بالمنطقة الى القضاء على قارون الذى رفض الخروج حرصاً على امواله وكنوزه. 



وتؤكد الدراسة ان طبيعة الارض مع وجود جزيرة القرنى الذهبى تعد دليلاً على صوت القوالف بهذه المنطقة مما يؤكد ان موسى عليه السلام اثناء خروجه من مصر هرباً من فرعون وجنوده عبر بحيرة قارون بالفيوم وليس البحر الاحمر كما يعتقد الكثيرون. 



ثم ارتحل موسى فى طريق الصحراء الشرقية حتى وصل الى البحيرات المرة حيث سلك طرقاً غير مأهولة خوفاً من ملاحقة المصريين واستمر فى السير ولم يأخذ الطريق مباشرة إلى فلسطين ولكن إلى منطقة خموه فى مديم فسار جنوباً حتى منطقة عيون موسى فى سيناء ثم اتجه الى منطقة شرم الشيخ ومنها الى مدين . 



كما تؤكد الدراسة تزامن للقضاء على فرعون وجنوده مع القضاء على قارون الذى عاش على ضفاف البحيرة وكان يصنع التماثيل من الذهب بقصر الصاغة حيث مر بهم موسى عليه السلام واتباعه اثناء الخروج من مصر.
منقول من موقع عربيات

----------


## طارق شكرى

اخى الفاضل سيد ابراهيم
بارك الله فيك
شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة و ما زلت تفتح لنا المواضيع و يبدوا ان هذا الموقع سيكون موسوعة تاريخية و مرجعا هاما يرجع اليه الباحثين فى علوم المصريات
اما عن مدينة با رعمسيس عاصمة رمسيس الثانى الشهيرة فقد تم العصور على اطلالها فى مدينة تانيس على يد احد المستكشفين الفرنسيين فى بداية القرن العشرين مما اكد ان مدينة تانيس هى نفسها مدينة بارعمسيس
و لكن ذهب احد علماء الاثار النمساويين الى انها تقع فى قنطير بمحافظة الشرقية حاليا و حجته فى ذلك حجة طريفة للغاية
فقد عثر فى قنطير على مرحاضين للخيول كان تستخدمها الخيول فى الاصطبلات المصرية القديمة فذهب الى ان هذا موقع اصطبلات رمسيس الثانى و موقع جيشه !
و وضع نظرية غريبة عن كيفية انتقال اثار مدينة با رعمسيس من مدينة قنطير الى مدينة تانيس
تفاصيل نظرية العالم النمساوى ساسردها بالكامل انشاء الله و لكنى اولا ساراجعها (فلا اريد ان اتكلم فى تفاصيل اعتمادا على الذاكرة فقط) و سابحث عن المصادر و اسماء المكتشفين حتى يكون كلامى موثقا
و تقبلوا تحياتى

----------


## طارق شكرى

مدينة برعمسيس هى العاصمة البحرية المرجحة لرمسيس الثانى و قد تم ذكرها فى سفر الخروج

فَجَعَلُوا عَلَيْهِمْ رُؤَسَاءَ تَسْخِيرٍ لِكَيْ يُذِلُّوهُمْ بِاثْقَالِهِمْ فَبَنُوا لِفِرْعَوْنَ مَدِينَتَيْ مَخَازِنَ: فِيثُومَ وَرَعَمْسِيسَ. سفر الخروج ( 1 : 11 )

و لذلك فهناك ايمان اسرائيلى ان رمسيس الثانى هو فرعون موسى رغم عدم ذكر اسمه صراحة عندهم فى سفر الخروج  و قد تم الترويج لهذه النظرية و تم انفاق مبالغ هائلة لانتاج افلام درامية و تسجيلية ذات الانتاج الكبير التى تروج لهذه الفكرة و تم اصدار مئات الالوف من الكتب و المقالات التى تروج لان رمسيس الثانى هو فرعون موسى
و بنظرة سطحية نجد ان رمسيس الثانى قد بالغ فى اظهار مظاهر القوة و الملك فى عهده فما بقى من اثاره على امتداد مصر من اقصى شمالها الى اقصى جنوبها يدل على ان هذه الصروح كانت فى عصره اضعاف ذلك (تقديريا ما بقى من الاثار المصرية اقل من 3% مما كان قائما فى الدولة المصرية القديمة) و كان يمتلك قوة عسكرية هائلة بالنسبة الى هذا العصر قدرها البعض بمائة الف فارس و قد فتح بلاد الشام عن اخرها و قاتل الحيثيين القوة الثانية بعد مصر فى هذا العصر و كان سببا فى زوالها فقد استولى عليها بعد هذه الحروب مباشرة تجمع عدد من القبائل يدعى قبائل البحر فاستقرت الامور لمصر بعد ذلك دون منافسة حقيقية

البعض يعتقد ان فرعون موسى كان رجلا قويا و قائدا عسكريا حاذقا و ليس رجل فاسد بخيل ورث ثروة كبيرة اعجبت الناس بها فلم يجدوا خير من رمسيس الثانى ليلصقوا به هذه التهمة
و ربما ايضا كان سبب الصاق هذه التهمة الى رمسيس الثانى انه هو من اجتث ملك بنى اسرائيل فى فلسطين اثناء فتوحاته لبلاد الشام خاصة بعد ما تم ذكره فى لوحة اسرائيل بالمتحف المصرى فجعل هناك كره اسرائيلى فى هذا العصر لرمسيس الثانى جعلهم يحلمون احلام يقظة انه هو فرعون موسى و انهم انتصروا عليه (و الله هو الذى انتصر على فرعون و ليس هم) 

و بالمناسبة ان كان عصر رمسيس الثانى قد جاء بعد عصر سيدنا سليمان فهذه المبالغة من رمسيس الثانى فى اظهار ملكه لم تكن بدعة فى هذا العصر و لكن كان الطبيعى ان يتشبه بسيدنا سليمان اعظم ملوك الارض

و عامة نحن هنا ليسوا بصدد مناقشة فرضية رمسيس الثانى و لكن لنرجع الى مدينة بارعمسيس فبدء العالم الفرنسى بيير مونتيه عام 1921 فى التنقيب عن مدينة برعمسيس و بمساعدة بعض العمال المصريين تم ارشاده الى بعض الاثار الموجود فى صان الحجر بمحافظة الشرقية و هى مكان مدينة تانيس القديمة و بالذهاب اليها تم اكتشاف بقايا اثار قديمة تعود معظمها للملك رمسيس الثانى و الخرطوش الملكى لرمسيس الثانى شديد الوضوح عليها و بقايا تمثال لرمسيس الثانى ارتفاعه 28 مترا مما يدل على وجود صروح لرمسيس الثانى ذات شأن فى هذه المنطقة و مدينة تانيس هى من اقدم المدن المصرية و استمرت بعد رمسيس الثانى فوجدوا بها اثار تعود الى العهد البطلمى و تم الاستيلاء على العديد من الاثار الفرعونية منها تعرض حاليا فى متحف اللوفر و برلين و سانبطرسبرج و ما زالت اعمال الحفريات قائمة فى صان الحجر بواسطة الفرنسيين الى يومنا هذا و لكن نصح بعض المساعدين بيير مونتيه ان هذه المدينة لا تنطبق على مدينة برعمسيس مما جعله يصرح انه لا يشعر بارتياح ان هذا هو مقر مدينة برعمسيس الحقيقى
ثم اتى بعد ذلك بنصف قرن العالم النمساوى مانفريد بيتاك و انطلق من فرضية ان الاثار الموجودة فى تانيس تعود بالفعل الى مدينة برعمسيس فاتى بخريطة تتبع فروع نهر النيل قديما فوجد ان تانيس كانت تقع على فرع النيل البلوسى (Pelusian) فرجح ان هذه الاثار قد انتقلت الى تانيس بفعل تغير مسار نهر النيل فجرف مدينة برعمسيس الى وضعها الحالى ! فتتبع هذا الفرع فوجد ان معظم ما يحيط به حاليا هى اراضى زراعية و لا توجد بها اى اثار الا عند مدينة قنطير فعثر على مراحيض كانت تستخدم قديما للخيول (شايف النظافة) بالاضافة الى بقايا عربات حربية و قطع صغيرة للغاية من الخزف فوضع افتراض ان هذا هو مكان اصطبلات جيش رمسيس الثانى و بعمل مسح جيولوجى لهذه المنطقة تم اكتشاف بقايا مدينة مدفونة بفعل تراكم الطمى فى هذه المنطقة بحجم يكفى لان تكون عاصمة لمصر و لكن ما يمنع استكمال الحفريات للبحث عن هذه المدينة و استكمال هذه النظرية انها منطقة مأهولة بالسكان و ليس من السهل القيام باعمال حفر بها و لكن تم الترويج بقوة لهذه النظرية و تم عمل رسوم و ماكيتات افتراضية لهذه المدينة المدفونة تحت طمى قرية قنطير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> اخى الفاضل سيد ابراهيم
> بارك الله فيك
> شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة و ما زلت تفتح لنا المواضيع و يبدوا ان هذا الموقع سيكون موسوعة تاريخية و مرجعا هاما يرجع اليه الباحثين فى علوم المصريات
> اما عن مدينة با رعمسيس عاصمة رمسيس الثانى الشهيرة فقد تم العصور على اطلالها فى مدينة تانيس على يد احد المستكشفين الفرنسيين فى بداية القرن العشرين مما اكد ان مدينة تانيس هى نفسها مدينة بارعمسيس
> و لكن ذهب احد علماء الاثار النمساويين الى انها تقع فى قنطير بمحافظة الشرقية حاليا و حجته فى ذلك حجة طريفة للغاية
> فقد عثر فى قنطير على مرحاضين للخيول كان تستخدمها الخيول فى الاصطبلات المصرية القديمة فذهب الى ان هذا موقع اصطبلات رمسيس الثانى و موقع جيشه !
> و وضع نظرية غريبة عن كيفية انتقال اثار مدينة با رعمسيس من مدينة قنطير الى مدينة تانيس
> تفاصيل نظرية العالم النمساوى ساسردها بالكامل انشاء الله و لكنى اولا ساراجعها (فلا اريد ان اتكلم فى تفاصيل اعتمادا على الذاكرة فقط) و سابحث عن المصادر و اسماء المكتشفين حتى يكون كلامى موثقا
> و تقبلوا تحياتى


الصديق العزيز الأستاذ / طارق شكرى
اعتز بشهادتك لهذا الموضوع الذى نعتبر جميعاً اصحابه .فى مشاركة سابقة رداً على مشاركة الصديق غريب الدار والذى قال فيها أن رمسيس غرق بجيشه بحثت وأتيت بأسم مدينة تانيس ومنطقة بحيرة المنزلة . أما موضوع قرية قنطير شرقية فهو جديد من سنوات قليلة . معك نحن فى أنتظار تفاصيل نظرية العالم النمساوى 
اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الصديق العزيز / استاذ طارق
جميل يا استاذ طارق هذا التوضيح . أين باقى الأخوة فهناك اسئلة مازالت تحتاج لأجوبة . دمت بخير

----------


## غريب الدار

الأخوة الأفاضل 
كل عام و انتم بخير , و تحية خاصة للأستاذين سيد إبراهيم و طارق شكري
مازلت مضطر للتغيب عنكم لإنشغالي و كلما سنحت لي الفرصة أطلع على مشاركاتكم التي دوما تثري الموضوع بكل ما هو قيم. و ليس لدي تعليق سوى شكركم و أدعوا الله للجميع بالتوفيق . و خصوصا فيما تطرق إليه الأستاذ طارق فيما يخص ورود أسم هارون ... و التي أتت لتأكيد مشاركة الأستاذ سيد القيمة بالخصوص .
بخصوص الدراسة الجيولوجية التي أشار لها الأستاذ سيد إبراهيم , أعتقد أنها مهمه جدا و أتسائل هل تم تصوير تحت سطحي لأماكن الفوالق .
دمتم بخير

----------


## طارق شكرى

اخى الفاضل غريب الدار
بارك الله فيك
كل عام و انت و جميع الزملاء بخير و تحياتى الخاصة لك و للاستاذ الفاضل سيد ابراهيم و ليسمح لى استاذ سيد ابراهيم بالترحيب بعودة اخونا الفاضل ماهر و اتمنى ان يمتعنا بمشاركاته الشيقة (للغاية) معنا
و ما زال الموضوع به العديد من التساؤلات التى تحتاج الى اجوبة
و من ضمن هذه التساؤلات ما طرحه الاستاذ سيد ابراهيم عن الدكتور مراد الدش عن عبور بنى اسرائيل لبحيرة قارون
و عن نفسى فلا ارتاح لهذه الفرضية و ذلك لموقع بحيرة قارون بالنسبة لخريطة مصر
فاذا كانت مدينة فرعون تقع الى شرق بحيرة قارون فمعنى عبور بنى اسرائيل لبحيرة قارون انهم كانوا يتجهون غربا فى اتجاه ليبيا و ليس شرقا الى اتجاه جانب الطور الايمن فى سيناء حيث واعدهم رب العالمين

فَأَتْبَعَهُمْ فِرْعَوْنُ بِجُنُودِهِ فَغَشِيَهُمْ مِنَ الْيَمِّ مَا غَشِيَهُمْ (78) وَأَضَلَّ فِرْعَوْنُ قَوْمَهُ وَمَا هَدَى (79) يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ قَدْ أَنْجَيْنَاكُمْ مِنْ عَدُوِّكُمْ وَوَاعَدْنَاكُمْ جَانِبَ الطُّورِ الْأَيْمَنَ وَنَزَّلْنَا عَلَيْكُمُ الْمَنَّ وَالسَّلْوَى (80) سورة طه

و ان كانت مدينة فرعون فى غرب بحيرة قارون و عبروها فى اتجاه الشرق كما هو معروف حتى يصلوا الى سيناء فاعتقد ان فرعون لم يكن مضطرا لاتباعهم فى داخل بحيرة قارون خصوصا ان هناك طرق بديلة يمكنه ان يسلكها و كان هناك عقبه اخرى فى طريق بنى اسرائيل و هو نهر النيل الذى يقع شرق بحيرة قارون و لا يوجد بديل امامهم الا عبوره ايضا حتى يصلوا الى الشرق اما عن طريق العصا ايضا او عن طريق السفن !

اما عن تحتمس الثانى فلا اعتقد انه فرعون موسى ايضا فاتى بعده مباشرة تحتمس الثالث و لم يكن هناك اضطرابات فى مصر بل كانت الاحوال بالنسبة له مستقرة تماما بل كانت مصر فى اعز قوتها و هو من استكمل فتح باقى بلاد الشام و ادارها باسلوب حكيم للغاية و تاريخه معروف و ثبت فى عهده انه اسر بعض من العبرانيين من ارض فلسطين و استعبدهم فى مصر و علاقات مصر مع العبرانيين فى ارض فلسطين فى عصر الاسرة الثامنة عشر كانت سيئة للغاية و يبدوا انهم كانوا الشوكة فى ظهر مصر فى ارض فلسطين و العبرانيين ايضا هم من قام بالثورة فى عصر اخناتون و استقلوا بفلسطين عن حكم مصر
اما باقى الاحداث التى ذكرها الدكتور مراد الدش فلم الاحظ بها شئ يمكن اخذه مأخذ الجد
و تقبلوا تحياتى

----------


## غريب الدار

أخوتى الأفاضل 
بخصوص الدراسة الجيولوجية التي أستند عليها الدكتور مراد التش تعتبر دراسة مهمة و تستدعي معرفة تفاصيلها . فلابد أن في التفاصيل نقاط هامة . و نأمل أن يكون عند أحد المشاركين مزيد من المعلومات عن هذه الدراسة .
لقد بنى الدكتور التش على هذه الدراسة فرضية قد يكون بعض جوانبها صحيح و ليس بالضرورة أن يكون مجملها صحيح و لكنها خطوة على الطريق تضاف لمجهود العلماء بالخصوص. 
فنرى فيما يتعلق بالربط بين قصة سيدنا يوسف و الإهتمام الزراعي و بناء قصر التيه ... هذا الربط منطقي . و عن مكان الغرق و موقع سكن بني إسرائيل أيضا هناك ربط منطقي .
لقد عمل بني أسرائيل في رعي الأغنام و هذا يرجح أن مكان إقامتهم ليست في الأراضي الزراعية الواقعة مباشرة على ضفاف نهر النيل , فأراضي الزراعة تستغل جيدا للزراعة , و أما الرعي فله أراضيه الرعوية . و الفرق بين النوعين يكمن في خصوبة التربة فالأرض الزراعية طميية و أما الرعوية فقد تكون رميلة أو صخرية . و خصوبة الأراضي المستحدثة إلى الغرب من بحر يوسف لابد و أن تكون أقل خصوبة من ضفاف النيل الأصلي . بمعنى أنه قد يكون موقع إقامة بني إسرائيل إلى الغرب من الضفاف الغربية لبحر يوسف أو بحيرة قارون منطقي . و إن توافق ذلك المنطق مع مكتشفات علماء الآثار يكون لدينا نقطة على الطريق. 

نرى آيات القرآن الكريم تصف لنا أن فرعون و قومه كانوا يعيشون في جنات و عيون . قال تعالى : {فَأَخْرَجْنَاهُم مِّن جَنَّاتٍ وَعُيُونٍ }الشعراء57 , و قال تعالى : {كَمْ تَرَكُوا مِن جَنَّاتٍ وَعُيُونٍ }الدخان25
و العيون هي منبع للماء غير نهر النيل , و الجنات التي تروى من ماء العيون لا تتضرر بسبب فياضانات النيل و لا تعاني من جفافه أيضا , فلذلك هي موقع ممتاز لأن يكون مقر ملكي و خصوصا إن كانت تلك الخضرة محاطة بأراضي صحراوية ذات مناخ جاف صحي .......

 أي أن فرعون و قومة كانوا ينعمون بالسكن بين جنات و عيون و موقع سكنهم  بعيد بمسافة معينه عن نهر النيل و ليس على نهر النيل مباشره و هذه نقطه هامة جدا . و ليس مستبعدا أن كانت لهم جنات و حدائق و عيون ماء في مناطق هي الآن مغطاه بالرمال ( صحراوية ) , و لحق الدمار بتلك الحدائق و المساكن , مصداق لقوله تعالى {وَأَوْرَثْنَا الْقَوْمَ الَّذِينَ كَانُواْ يُسْتَضْعَفُونَ مَشَارِقَ الأَرْضِ وَمَغَارِبَهَا الَّتِي بَارَكْنَا فِيهَا وَتَمَّتْ كَلِمَتُ رَبِّكَ الْحُسْنَى عَلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ بِمَا صَبَرُواْ وَدَمَّرْنَا مَا كَانَ يَصْنَعُ فِرْعَوْنُ وَقَوْمُهُ وَمَا كَانُواْ يَعْرِشُونَ }الأعراف137
و الأمر متروك لعلماء الآثار و إكتشافاتهم ففي حال تم العثور الفعلى على جنات و عيون و مساكن آل فرعون المدمرة و المدفونه تحت الرمال و في تحديد مكانها أهمية لموقع الغرق. فلا أحد يستطيع أن يجزم الآن أين كانت تلك الجنات و فرضية أن تكون إلى الغرب من نهر النيل وارده و منطقية. حيث الغرب أكثرا أمانا من الشرق فكانت الحروب و القلائل للدولة الفرعونية في الغالب يأتيها من الشرق .... و قد يكون لفرعون قلاع و قصور محصنة في الشرق أما الغرب فهو مكان مناسب جدا للإستجمام و النعيم ....
و نعلم أنه عندما أراد بني إسرائيل الفرار توجهوا للشرق و ليس للغرب , و كذلك الملاحقة كانت إلى الشرق و ليس للغرب . 

لم أطلع على الدراسة الجيولوجية بالكامل و لكنها تهمني و قد تساعد لتحديد مكان الغرق و الذي حسب ما أرجح ليس  بالضرورة في بحيرة قارون فقد يكون مكان الغرق في تفرع بحر يوسف أو في مجرى النيل الأصلي , و لكن ما لفت إنتباهي هو وجود فوالق و التي أحدها في تصوري كان مكان العبور و هو أيضا مكان الغرق ......

حسب ما أرجح أن فرعون موسى هو آخر فراعنة الأسرة الثاثة عشر , ( أتسائل هل تشائم الفراعنة من هذا الرقم و إن كان فمتى بدأ ذلك التشاؤم ) . لقد قسمت البلاد خلال فترة حكم الأسرة الرابعة عشر بين عدد كبير من الملاك و ليس مستبعدا أن كان ذلك نتيجة لموت فرعون و آل فرعون و قوادة و قوته الضاربة ( و هي قوة النخبة و التي كانت أيضا القوة الأولى في شمال البلاد ) التي حشرها فرعون لمسواها الأخير فماتوا جميعا غرقا , فأصبحت البلاد بلا فرعونها ميراث للمستضعفين من أهلها فعين العديد منهم نفسه ملكا على ما يستطيع من أراضي و عقارات و ثروات و خيرات . 
الغموض الذي يلف طبيعة الحكم في فترة الأسر الرابعة عشر مرده لعدم و جود مرجعية موحدة للتسجيل و كان الإهتمام محصور في ترسيخ الملكيات الخاصة المحدودة فلم تكن البلاد تخضع لسياسة دولة موحدة خلال تلك الفترة , و لم يكن إضطراب ضد شخص واحد محدد بعينه ,.... و رجاءا من لديه ما يفيد لتوضيح كيف كانت نهاية حكم الأسرة الثالثة عشر و من يعرف بعض تفاصيل و ملامح فترة حكم الأسر الرابعة عشر فليوضح لنا هذا ليسلعدنا لفهم ما حدث ....

و من نتائج تفكك البلاد أن تمكن الهكسوس من السيطرة على الجزء الشمالي من البلاد , و هو الجزء الذي فقد جنوده و قواده غرقا , لذلك فسيطرتهم على البلاد لم تكن صعبه ..... في المقابل نرى جنوب البلاد كان أكثر تماسكا و أكثر قوه حيث أن قوادها و جنودها لم يغرقوا , و لكن لم تعد تبعيتهم لأحد من ملوك الشمال , فكان ملوكهم منهم و كانوا قوة التحرير للبلاد التي طردت الهكسوس إلى موطنهم الأصلي في آسيا الصغرى فالهكسوس هم الغزاه الذين غزو أجزاء من بلاد الشام ثم إحتلوا الجزء الشمالي من مصر .  و يرجع الفضل لجنود جنوب مصر في طرد الهكسوس من شمال مصر و من فلسطين ......... و ذلك تحت قيادة المحرر الجنوبي أحمس .

حكام الأسر الرابعة عشر هم مفتاح مهم لمعرفة حقائق مزهله و مزهله و مزهله ....... 
..... من يستطيع أن يفيدنا بالمفيد  

دمتم بخير
غريب الدار

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأصدقاء الأفاضل
الأستاذ / طارق شكرى
الأستاذ / غريب الدار
أرجو أن تكونوا بخير وصحة وعافية 
الحقيقة ما نقلته انا عن عن الدكتور مراد الدش لم اعلق عليه فقد نقلته كما هو من باب الأمانة وأترك لكم البحث والتنقيب معى فى صحة ما قاله.
توجد الأن أجهزة حديثة للتنقيب والأستشعار عن بعد وأتمنى أن تستخدمها الدولة حول مناطق البحيراتن الداخلية مثل بحيرة قارون والمنزلة للبحث عن اثار لفرعون وجيشه .
لى عودة معكم بعد البحث فى الأسرة 13 و 14.
فى انتظار باقى الزملاء .

----------


## غريب الدار

الأستاذ الفاضل سيد إبراهيم
أشكركم و أشكر إهتمامك و جديتك البحثية و ربنا يبارك فيك و في أمثالك . لقد وصلت لعدة أمور لا أريد التسرع في طرحها و تعتبر الأسر 14 حلقة مفقودة و لكنها تحمل حل بعض الغموض الذي يلف قصة فرعون موسى .
و بخصوص سيدنا سليمان لقد زادت قناعتي أنه كان بعد سيدنا موسى و بوقت قصير . و لا أستبعد أنه كان في فترة الأسر 14 ........ 


دمتم بخير

----------


## طارق شكرى

اخوتى الافاضل
بارك الله فيكم

بالفعل دراسة الاستاذ مراد الدش غير واضحة و لم نعرف ما هى الاسباب التى استند عليها ان سيدنا يوسف عليه السلام هو من بنى قصر التيه (الذى ليس له وجود حاليا) وقد استخدمه فى توزيع الحبوب والغلال على اقاليم مصر وقت المجاعة التى مرت بها مصر خلال السبع سنوات العجاف و هو من قام بشق قناة فم الهوارة لتخزين المياه فى منخفض الفيوم و ان كنت لا اعترض على ذلك فلا اعرف هل عنده اى دليل و لو صغير جعله يجزم بذلك ام انها مجرد تخمينات ؟

فاخشى ان فتحنا باب الخزعبلات و قبلناها ان يقال ايضا ان اليهود هم من بنوا الاهرام فقد كان فى عصر الملك زوسر جفاف استمر سبع سنوات

و ثانيا هو اعتمد على ان بنى اسرائيل عبروا بحيرة قارون استنادا الى دراسة جيولوجية و معنى ذلك ان مدينة فرعون التى كان يعتز بها و يحرص على عمرانها كثيرا و التى خرج منها بنوا اسرائيل لابد انها كانت تقع غرب بحيرة قارون كما سبق توضيحه

قَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ آَمَنْتُمْ بِهِ قَبْلَ أَنْ آَذَنَ لَكُمْ إِنَّ هَذَا لَمَكْرٌ مَكَرْتُمُوهُ فِي الْمَدِينَةِ لِتُخْرِجُوا مِنْهَا أَهْلَهَا فَسَوْفَ تَعْلَمُونَ (123) سورة الأعراف

و بغض النظر عن مسار رحلة بنى اسرائيل بعد ذلك و كيفية عبورهم جميعا نهر النيل (و اعتقد انهم كانوا بحاجة الى بناء اسطول او معجزة اخرى لعبور نهر النيل) فلم نعرف تفاصيل هذه الدراسة و هل وجود هذه الفوالق فى القشرة الارضية فى باطن بحيرة قارون يعتبر دليل على حدوث انفلاق البحر فى هذه المنطقة 

فَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى مُوسَى أَنِ اضْرِبْ بِعَصَاكَ الْبَحْرَ فَانْفَلَقَ فَكَانَ كُلُّ فِرْقٍ كَالطَّوْدِ الْعَظِيمِ (63) سورة الشعراء

فلم نعرف ما الذى يميزها عن باقى الفوالق الارضية المنتشرة بشكل طبيعى فى جميع انحاء العالم و لماذا ربطها بمعجزة لا نعلم كيف حدثت فلا يستطيع احد تفسير عملية انفلاق البحر لسيدنا موسى لانها معجزة بمعنى انها شئ خارق للطبيعة و مخالف لقوانين الكون

اما عن مشاركة السيد غريب الدار بخصوص موضوع الاسرة الرابعة عشر و الجنات و العيون فى غرب بحيرة قارون و الارض التى باركنا فيها

فقد اجلت الرد عليها و ذلك فى انتظار مشاركة بقية الزملاء الذى اعتقد انهم بعدوا كثيرا عن المناقشة و افتقدناهم بالفعل
و تقبلوا تحياتى

----------


## غريب الدار

الأساتذة الأفاضل 
من فترة و الموضوع شبه متوقف و أرجوا التوفيق للجميع , و بالأخص الأخ الفاضل سيد إبراهيم صاحب الفضل في إتاحة الفرصة لنا لكي نفيد و نستفيد و ذلك بجدية و مثابرة و نأمل أن يكون عملنا هذا مفيد للجميع .


في نفس سياق ما بدأت به بخصوص نجاة بدن فرعون و ترجيحي لأن يكون البدن مازال مدفون في قاع النيل في المنطقة المحصورة ما بين جنوب الدلتا شمالا و الفيوم جنوبا و ترجيحي أن يكون تحديدا للشرق من مدينة منفيس القديمة. 
لفت إنتباهي ورود لفظ " نبذ " لوصف حالة فرعون و جنودة في وصف الغرق و تحديدا في قولة تعالى " وَاسْتَكْبَرَ هُوَ وَجُنُودُهُ فِي الْأَرْضِ بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ وَظَنُّوا أَنَّهُمْ إِلَيْنَا لَا يُرْجَعُونَ{39} فَأَخَذْنَاهُ وَجُنُودَهُ فَنَبَذْنَاهُمْ فِي الْيَمِّ فَانظُرْ كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الظَّالِمِينَ{40} وَجَعَلْنَاهُمْ أَئِمَّةً يَدْعُونَ إِلَى النَّارِ وَيَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ لَا يُنصَرُونَ{41} " القصص 
و في قوله تعالى " وَفِي مُوسَى إِذْ أَرْسَلْنَاهُ إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ بِسُلْطَانٍ مُّبِينٍ{38} فَتَوَلَّى بِرُكْنِهِ وَقَالَ سَاحِرٌ أَوْ مَجْنُونٌ{39} فَأَخَذْنَاهُ وَجُنُودَهُ فَنَبَذْنَاهُمْ فِي الْيَمِّ وَهُوَ مُلِيمٌ{40} " الذاريات 
و بحثت عن معنى النبذ في اللغة العربية مستعينا بكتاب لسان العرب للعلامة بن منظور فوجدت فيما وجدت التالي : 
لنَّبْذُ: طرحك الشَّيء من يدك أَمامك أَو وراءك. نَبَذْتُ الشَّيء أَنْبِذُه نَبْذاً إِذا أَلقيته من يدك، ونَبَّذته، شدد للكثرة. ونبذت الشَّيء أَيضاً إِذا رميته وأَبعدته. 
ومنه الحديث: ((فنبذ خاتمه، فنبذ النَّاس خواتيمهم)). أي: أَلقاها من يده. 
وكلُّ طرحٍ: نَبْذٌ؛ نَبَذه يَنْبِذُه نَبْذاً. 
والنبيذ: معروف، واحد الأَنبذة. 
والنبيذ: الشَّيء المنبوذ. 
والنبيذ: ما نُبِذَ من عصير ونحوه. 
وقد نبذ النبيذ وأَنبذه وانتبَذه ونَبَّذَه ونَبَذْتُ نبيذاً إِذا تخذته، والعامة تقول: أَنْبَذْتُ. 
وفي الحديث: ((نَبَّذوا وانْتَبَذُوا)) . 
وحكى اللحياني: نبذ تمراً جعله نبيذاً، وحكى أَيضاً: أَنبذ فلان تمراً. 
قال: وهي قليلة وإِنما سمي نبيذاً لأَنَّ الذي يتخذه يأْخذ تمراً أَو زبيباً فينبذه في وعاء أَو سقاء عليه الماء ويتركه حتى يفور فيصير مسكراً. 
والنبذ: الطرح، وهو ما لم يسكر حلال فإِذا أَسكر حرم. 
وقد تكرر في الحديث ذكر النبيذ، وهو ما يعمل من الأَشربة من التَّمر والزَّبيب والعسل والحنطة والشَّعير وغير ذلك. 
يقال: نبذت التَّمر والعنب إِذا تركت عليه الماء ليصير نبيذاً، فصرف من مفعول إِلى فعيل. 
وانتبذته: اتخذته نبيذاً وسواء كان مسكراً أَو غير مسكر فإِنَّه يقال له: نبيذ، ويقال للخمر المعتصَرة من العنب: نبيذ، كما يقال للنَّبيذ: خمر. 
ونبذ الكتاب وراء ظهره: أَلقاه. 
وفي التنزيل: {فَنَبَذُوهُ وَرَاءَ ظُهُورِهِمْ} [آل عمران: 187] وكذلك نبذ إِليه القول. 
والمنبوذ: ولد الزِّنا لأَنَّه يُنبذ على الطَّريق، وهم المَنَابذة، والأُنثى منبوذة ونبيذة، وهم المنبوذون لأَنهم يُطْرحون. 
قال أَبو منصور: المنبوذ الذي تنبذه والدته في الطَّريق حين تلده فيلتقطه رجل من المسلمين ويقوم بأَمره، وسواء حملته أُمّه من زنا أَو نكاح ولا يجوز أَن يقال له: ولد الزِّنا لما أَمكن في نسبه من الثَّبات. (ج/ص: 3/512) 
والنبيذة والمنبوذة: التي لا تؤكل من الهزال، شاة كانت أَو غيرها، وذلك لأَنها تنبذ. 
ويقال للشَّاة المهزولة التي يهملها أَهلوها: نبيذة. 
ويقال لما يُنْبَثُ من تراب الحفرة: نبيثة ونبيذة، والجمع: النبائث والنبائذ. 
وجلس نَبْذةً ونُبْذَةً أي: ناحية. 
وانتبذ عن قومه: تنحَّى. 
وانتبذ فلان إِلى ناحية أي: تنحى ناحية. 
قال الله تعالى في قصَّة مريم: {إِذِ انْتَبَذَتْ مِنْ أَهْلِهَا مَكَاناً شَرْقِيّاً} [مريم: 16]. 
والمنتبذ: المتنحي ناحية. 
قال لبيد: 
يَجْتابُ أَصْلاً قالصاً مُتَنَبّذاً * بِعُجُوبِ أَنْقاءٍ يَميلُ هَيَامُها 
وانتبذ فلان أي: ذهب ناحية. 
وفي الحديث: ((أَنَّه مرَّ بقبر مُنْتَبِذ عن القبور)). 
أي: منفرد بعيد عنها. 
وفي حديث آخر: ((انتهى إِلى قبر منبوذ فصلى عليه)). 
يروى: بتنوين القبر وبالإِضافة، فمع التنوين هو بمعنى: الأَوَّل، ومع الإِضافة يكون المنبوذ اللقيط أي: بقبر إِنسان منبوذ رمته أُمّه على الطَّريق. 
وفي حديث الدَّجال: ((تلده أُمّه وهي مَنْبُوذة في قبرها)) أي: مُلْقاة. 
والمنابذة والانتباذ: تحيز كل واحد من الفريقين في الحرب. 
وقد نابذهم الحربَ ونَبَذَ إِليهم على سواء يَنْبِذ أي: نابذهم الحرب. 
وفي التنزيل: {فَانْبِذْ إِلَيْهِمْ عَلَى سَوَاءٍ} [الأنفال: 58] قال اللحياني: على سواء أي: على الحق والعدل. 
ونابذه الحرب: كاشفه. 
والمُنابذة: انتباذ الفريقين للحقّ. 
تقول: نابذناهم الحرب ونبذنا إِليهم الحرب على سواء. 
قال أَبو منصور: المنابذة أَن يكون بين فريقين مختلفين عهد وهدنة بعد القتال، ثم أَراد نفض ذلك العهد فينبذ كل فريق منهما إِلى صاحبه العهد الذي تهادنا عليه. 
ومنه قوله تعالى: {وَإِمَّا تَخَافَنَّ مِنْ قَوْمٍ خِيَانَةً فَانْبِذْ إِلَيْهِمْ عَلَى سَوَاءٍ} المعنى: إِن كان بينك وبين قوم هدنة فخفت منهم نقضاً للعهد فلا تبادر إِلى النَّقض حتى تلقي إِليهم أَنَّك قد نقضت ما بينك وبينهم، فيكونوا معك في علم النَّقض والعود إِلى الحرب مستوين. 
وفي حديث سلمان: ((وإِن أَبيتم نابذناكم على سواء)). 
أي: كاشفناكم وقاتلناكم على طريق مستقيم مستوفي العلم بالمنابذة منا ومنكم بأَن نظهر لهم العزم على قتالهم ونخبرهم به إِخباراً مكشوفاً. 
والنبذ: يكون بالفعل والقول في الأَجسام والمعاني. 
ومنه نبذ العهد إِذا نقضه وأَلقاه إِلى من كان بينه وبينه. 
والمنابذة في التَّجْر: أَن يقول الرَّجل لصاحبه: انْبِذ إِليّ الثَّوب أَو غيره من المتاع أَو أَنبذه إِليك فقد وجب البيع بكذا وكذا. 
وقال اللحياني: المنابذة أَن ترمي إِليه بالثَّوب ويرمي إِليك بمثله. 
والمنابذة أَيضاً: أَن يرمي إِليك بحصاة؛ عنه أَيضاً. 
وفي الحديث: ((أَنَّ النَّبّيّ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- نهى عن المنابذة في البيع والملامسة)). 
قال أبو عبيد: المنابذة أَن يقول الرَّجل لصاحبه: انبذ إِليّ الثَّوب أَو غيره من المتاع أَو أَنبذه إِليك وقد وجب البيع بكذا وكذا. 
قال: ويقال: إِنما هي أَن تقول إِذا نبذت الحصاة إِليك: فقد وجب البيع. 
ومما يحققه الحديث الآخر: ((أَنَّه نهى عن بيع الحصاة )). 
فيكون البيع معاطاة من غير عقد ولا يصح. 
ونبيذة البئر: نَبِيثَتُها، وزعم يعقوب: أَن الذال بدل من الثَّاءِ. 
والنَّبْذ: الشيء القليل، والجمع: أَنباذ. 
ويقال: في هذا العِذْق نَبْذٌ قليل من الرُّطَب ووخْرٌ قليل، وهو أَن يُرْطب في الخطيئة بعد الخطيئة. (ج/ص: 3/513) 
ويقال: ذهب ماله وبقي نَبْذٌ منه ونُبْذَةٌ أي: شيء يسير. 
وبأَرض كذا نَبْذٌ من مال من كلأٍ. 
وفي رأْسه نَبْذٌ من شَيْب. 
وأَصاب الأَرض نَبْذٌ من مطر أي: شيء يسير. 
وفي حديث أَنس: ((إِنما كان البياض في عنفقته وفي الرَّأْس نَبْذٌ)). 
أي: يسير من شيب؛ يعني به: النَّبيّ -صلى الله عليه وسلم-. 
وفي حديث أُمّ عطيَّة: ((نُبْذَةُ قُسْطٍ وأَظفارٍ)). 
أي: قِطْعَةٌ منه. 
ورأَيت في العِذْقِ نَبْذاً من خُضْرَة وفي اللحية نَبْذاً من شيب أي: قليلاً. 
وكذلك القليل من النَّاس والكلأ. 
والمِنْبَذَةُ: الوِسادَةُ المُتَّكَأُ عليها؛ هذه عن اللحياني. 
وفي حديث عديّ بن حاتم: ((أَنَّ النَّبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- أَمر له لما أَتاه بِمِنْبَذَةٍ وقال: إِذا أَتاكم كريم قوم فأَكرموه)) . 
وسميت الوِسادَةُ مِنْبَذَةً لأَنها تُنْبَذُ بالأَرض أي: تطرح للجلوس عليها. 
ومنه الحديث: ((فأَمر بالسِّتْرِ أَنْ يُقْطَعَ ويُجْعَلَ له منه وسادتان منبوذتان)) . 
ونَبَذَ العِرْقُ يَنْبِذُ نَبْذاً: ضرب، لغة في نبض، وفي (الصِّحاح): يَنْبِذُ نَبَذاناً لغة في نبض، والله أَعلم.‏ 
" إنتهى الإقتباس " 
و لقد وجدت أيضا 
" النبذ: إلقاء الشيء وطرحه لقلة الاعتداد به، ولذلك يقال: نبذته نبذ النعل الخلق، قال تعالى: {لينبذن في الحطمة} ، {فنبذوه وراء ظهورهم} لقلة اعتدادهم به، وقال: {نبذه فريق منهم} أي: طرحوه لقلة اعتدادهم به، وقال: {فأخذناه وجنوده فنبذناهم في اليم} ، {فنبذناه بالعراء} ، {لنبذ بالعراء} ، وقوله: {فانبذ إليهم على سواء} فمعناه: ألق إليهم السلم، واستعمال النبذ في ذلك كاستعمال الإلقاء كقوله: {فألقوا إليهم القول إنكم لكاذبون} ، {وألقوا إلى الله يومئذ السلم} تنبيها أن لا يؤكد العقد معهم بل حقهم أن يطرح ذلك إليهم طرحا مستحثا به على سبيل المجاملة، وأن يراعيهم حسب مراعاتهم له، ويعاهدهم على قدر ما عاهدوه، وانتبذ فلان: اعتزل اعتزال من لا يقل مبالاته بنفسه فيما بين الناس. قال تعالى: {فحملته فانتبذت به مكانا قصيا} وقعد نبذة ونبذة. أي: ناحية معتزلة، وصبي منبوذ ونبيذ كقولك: ملقوط ولقيط، لكن يقال: منبوذ اعتبارا بمن طرحه، وملقوط ولقيط اعتبارا بمن تناوله، والنبيذ: التمر والزبيب الملقى مع الماء في الإناء، ثم صار اسما للشراب المخصوص.‏ 
" إنتهى الإقتباس " 
ما وجدت أن لفظ نبذ يحمل في لسان العرب تلك المعاني , و بحث في القرآن عن المواضع الأخرى التي ورد فيها لفظ النبذ فوجدت التالي قال تعالى : 
- {أَوَكُلَّمَا عَاهَدُواْ عَهْداً نَّبَذَهُ فَرِيقٌ مِّنْهُم بَلْ أَكْثَرُهُمْ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ }البقرة100 
- {وَلَمَّا جَاءهُمْ رَسُولٌ مِّنْ عِندِ اللّهِ مُصَدِّقٌ لِّمَا مَعَهُمْ نَبَذَ فَرِيقٌ مِّنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُواْ الْكِتَابَ كِتَابَ اللّهِ وَرَاء ظُهُورِهِمْ كَأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ }البقرة101 
- {وَإِذَ أَخَذَ اللّهُ مِيثَاقَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُواْ الْكِتَابَ لَتُبَيِّنُنَّهُ لِلنَّاسِ وَلاَ تَكْتُمُونَهُ فَنَبَذُوهُ وَرَاء ظُهُورِهِمْ وَاشْتَرَوْاْ بِهِ ثَمَناً قَلِيلاً فَبِئْسَ مَا يَشْتَرُونَ }آل عمران187 
- {وَإِمَّا تَخَافَنَّ مِن قَوْمٍ خِيَانَةً فَانبِذْ إِلَيْهِمْ عَلَى سَوَاء إِنَّ اللّهَ لاَ يُحِبُّ الخَائِنِينَ }الأنفال58 
- {قَالَ بَصُرْتُ بِمَا لَمْ يَبْصُرُوا بِهِ فَقَبَضْتُ قَبْضَةً مِّنْ أَثَرِ الرَّسُولِ فَنَبَذْتُهَا وَكَذَلِكَ سَوَّلَتْ لِي نَفْسِي }طه96 
- {فَنَبَذْنَاهُ بِالْعَرَاء وَهُوَ سَقِيمٌ }الصافات145 
- {لَوْلَا أَن تَدَارَكَهُ نِعْمَةٌ مِّن رَّبِّهِ لَنُبِذَ بِالْعَرَاء وَهُوَ مَذْمُومٌ }القلم49 
- {كَلَّا لَيُنبَذَنَّ فِي الْحُطَمَةِ }الهمزة4 

نعلم جيدا دقة وصف القرآن الكريم للأحداث و تفاصيل قصص الأولين و نعلم أن كل آية من آيات القرآن الكريم تمثل في حد ذاتها وحدة متميزة تخبرنا بمعلومة جد قيمة و مهمة , و المتفحص و المدقق لمجمل الآيات يجدها توافق بعضها بعضا و تتكامل لرسم معاني أعمق و أعمق ... 
نجد قصة سيدنا موسى مع فرعون مفصلة و موزعة على آيات كريمات في سور مختلفة و لكنها كلها تتكامل لمدنا بتفاصيل متعلقة بأحداث قصة سيدنا موسى . 

و يتضح أن معنى كلمة "نبذ " لا تعني الإلقاء فقط بل تعني الإلقاء يتبعه ترك أو إقصاء , أو هو الترك و الإقصاء بدون إلقاء . 
و بالتعمق في معنى كلمة " نبذ " بأنه هو الإلقاء و الترك و الإقصاء , و الأيات الكريمات تخبرنا أن هذا النبذ منطبق على فرعون وجنوده . و أن مكان النبذ هو تحديدا اليم ... 

و نعلم أن فرعون قد مات غرقا و لكن بدنه فقط قد نجى كما ورد في قوله تعالى " {فَالْيَوْمَ نُنَجِّيكَ بِبَدَنِكَ لِتَكُونَ لِمَنْ خَلْفَكَ آيَةً وَإِنَّ كَثِيراً مِّنَ النَّاسِ عَنْ آيَاتِنَا لَغَافِلُونَ }يونس92 

و فكرت أن الإلقاء و الغرق حدث لفرعون و جنوده و تحديدا في اليم , و يبقى مفهوم الترك و الإقصاء مع مفهوم النجاة . و الظهور مباشرة بعد الغرق ليس فيه ترك و إقصاء حيث لابد من وجود فترة زمنية لنقول أن تم ترك أو إقصاء ... 

نعلم أن النجاة كانت فقط لبدن فرعون موسى , فإن كان المقصود بنجاة بدن فرعون موسى هو الظهور بعد الغرق مباشرة سواء لبني إسرائيل أو لقوم فرعون لكي يتأكدوا من موته فلابد أنهم كانوا قريبين جدا من البدن ليتحققوا من أنه هو هو و هذا لا يتوافق مع مفهوم الترك و الإقصاء , و هذا يعني أن معنى الترك و الإقصاء لا ينطبق على فرعون و لكنه يجوز أن ينطبق على جنوده , و لكن الآيتين ذكرتا أن النبذ كان لفرعون و جنوده . على أي حال إن سلمنا بأن معنى كلمة " نبذ " هو فقط الإلقاء نكون هكذا أخذنا جزء من معنى كلمة " نبذ " و تركنا الباقي و هو الترك و الإقصاء. 

و في حال أخذنا المعنى بالكامل و هو الإلقاء و الترك و الإقصاء ( مع التذكير بوردت كلمة " ننحيك " بدل كلمة " ننجيك " في بعض قرآءات القرآن ) , فسنجد أن ذلك يتوافق مع ترجيح فكرة أن فعلا تم إلقاء فرعون و جنوده في اليم و أنهم تركوا و تم إقصائهم هناك مدفونين مكان الغرق , مع الفرق بأن لا حماية لأبدان جنود فرعون من أن تتحلل أجسامهم كما يحل بالغرقى و لن يبقى سوى معداتهم و أدواتهم و ربما بعض بقايا الهياكل العظمية . و لكن بالنسبة لبدن فرعون فيحتمل أن يكون منبوذ بمعنى متروك و مقصى و مدفون على هيئة وقت الغرق سليم لم يتحلل و لم يتعفن و لكنه بعيد عن أيدي و أعين البشر ... 

وصفت آيات القرآن الكريم ما حل ببدن فرعون موسى و ذلك بكلمة " ننجيك " فالنون مشدده و قد يفيد ذلك بتكرار و إستمرار النجاة . بمعنى أن لو كان المقصود من النجاة هو سلامة البدن و إستمرار تلك السلامة فهذا يعني أن البدن إن تم العثور عليه سوف يكون سليم غير متضرر مما يلحق بالغرقى أمثال جنود فرعون و الذين غرقوا معه في نفس الوقت . 

و هنا وجدت توافق بين كلمتي " النجاة " و " النبذ " . 
- كلمة " النجاة " بمعنى السلامة و الحفاظ على البدن و ينطبق هذا فقط على بدن فرعون و ليس جنوده ) 
- و كلمة " النبذ " بمعنى الإلقاء في البحر و الترك و الإقصاء في موقع الغرق و هذا ينطبق على بدن فرعون و على بقايا جنوده . 

فالمعنى المباشر للنجاة هو السلامة و المعنى الكامل للنبذ هو الإلقاء و الترك و الإقصاء , و وجدت هذا مؤيدا لفكرة أن يكون بدن فرعون مازال مدفون و محفوظ سليما مكان الغرق .

----------


## سيد جعيتم

اعتذر عن تأخيرى عليكم وعند عودتى اجلسونى على كرسى التعارف فى قاعة تحت دائرة الضوء وسأعود فور قيامى من على الكرسى . الفت نظركم لموضوع عن تطور الأسلحة وألساليب الحربية الفرعونية وتطورها  فى قاعة التاريخ لأبنى الصاعق  بالرابط التالى
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread91255.html
واعتقد أنه سيكون مفيد لموضوعنا فأرجو الدخول اليه . انتظرونى لى عودة بمشيئة الله . دمتم بخير

----------


## ابن طيبة

*اسمحوا لي ان ابتعد قليلا عن الموضوع و هذا البحث منقول عن مواقع النت و يؤكد نظريتي و يؤكد ما جاء به اخي الصاعق في موضوعه عن تطور الاسلحة و الاساليب الحربية في مصر الفرعونية عن وجود انهار في جزيرة العرب اختفت منذ بضع الاف من السنين*

*أنهار الربع الخالي* 
*من الأشياء العجيبة التي حدثنا عنها النبي الأعظم عليه الصلاة والسلام، حديث يدلنا على تاريخ الصحراء في الجزيرة العربية، أو على أرض العرب إجمالاً، ويحدثنا عن شيء سوف يحدث بعد فترة من الزمن، يقول صلى الله عليه وسلم: (لا تقوم الساعة حتى تعود أرض العرب مروجاً وأنهاراً) [حديث صحيح].* 
*طبعاً هذا الحديث لا يمكن أن يتصوره إنسان يعيش في القرن السابع الميلادي، أي في العصر الذي قيل فيه هذا الحديث، لأنه لا أحد يتخيل أن الصحراء ستنقلب إلى مروج وأنهار، ولو تخيل ذلك لا يستطيع أن يتخيل أن هذه الصحراء كانت فيما قبل مغطاة بالأنهار والبحيرات والنباتات والمروج. ولكن النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام وهو الذي لا ينطق عن الهوى حدثنا عن هذا الأمر، وهذه معجزة تشهد على صدقه، ولم تنكشف أمامنا إلا حديثاً جداً.* 
*في منتصف القرن العشرين بدأ العلماء يدرسون ما يسمونه دورة الطقس أو دورة المناخ، ووجدوا أن هنالك دورة للكرة الأرضية ليس حول نفسها أو حول الشمس أيضاً محور الأرض يدور حول نفسه، فالآن الأرض تميل أثناء دورانها على محورها بحدود 23 درجة ونصف عن هذا المحور، وبسبب هذا الميلان ينشأ كما نعلم الصيف والشتاء والربيع والخريف. ولكن هذا المحور مثلاً قبل آلاف السنين كانت درجة ميلانه أكبر مما هي عليه اليوم، وقبل ذلك كانت أكبر، ولذلك فإن الأرض كانت تمر بعصور يسمونها العصور الجليدية، ومنذ أكثر من عشرين ألف سنة كانت أوروبا (قارة أوربا) مغطاة تماماً بطبقات من الجليد يبلغ سمكها مئات الأمتار، هذه الطبقات التي غطت قارة أوربا بالكامل قالوا إنها حدثت في العصر الجليدي منذ أكثر من عشرين ألف سنة.* 
*بدأ علماء وكالة ناسا في رحلتهم حول كوكب الأرض باستكشاف المناطق الأثرية، والمناطق التي تحوي الثروات الطبيعية مثل الغاز والبترول وغير ذلك،ويبحثون عن المعادن، وبحثوا في كل مكان. وأخيراً قالوا لماذا لا نبحث في صحراء الربع الخالي، وهي صحراء تمتد آلاف الكيلو مترات وهي خالية تماماً، يعني لا تكاد تجد فيها إنسان ولا بشر، ويستحيل على عقل إنسان أن يصدق أن هذه المنطقة كانت ذات يوم مغطاة بالأنهار والمروج.* 

*صورة بالقمر الصناعي لصحراء الجزيرة العربية، وهذه المنطقة هي الأكثر جفافاً وخطورة في العالم، ولا يمكن لبشر أن يتوقع أن هذه المنطقة كانت ذات يوم تعج بالحياة والأنهار والغابات الكثيفة والمروج التي تمتد لآلاف الكيلو مترات.* 
*بعد استخدام تقنيات المسح عن بعد، وجد العلماء آثاراً لغابات كثيفة ومروج تمتد لآلاف الأمتار. ويقول العالم الذي أشرف على هذا الاكتشاف قال بالحرف الواحد: "إن هذه المنطقة كانت ذات يوم مغطاة بالأنهار والبحيرات العذبة والنباتات والمروج، وأن هذه المنطقة كانت في ذلك اليوم أي الماضي أشبه بأوربا اليوم" يعني كانت تماماً تشبه أوربا في أنهارها ومروجها وأشجارها.* 
*يقول الدكتور McClure في أطروحته للدكتوراه عام 1984 في لندن: إن منطقة الربع الخالي تشكلت قبل حوالي مليوني سنة، ولكن هذه الصحراء لا تبقى على حالها بل تتبع نظاماً جيولوجياً مدهشاً. حيث نلاحظ أن الأنهار والغابات تغطي هذه المنطقة كل فترة من الزمن.*

**
*أرسلت وكالة ناسا ذلك القمر الصناعي التابع لهم، وبدأ بالتقاط الصور بالأشعة تحت الحمراء، وبالأشعة الراديوية وباستخدام كل التقنيات المتاحة لديهم، وبعد أن أخذوا الصور (هذه الصورة تظهر لنا ما تحويه الأرض على عمق عدة أمتار تحت الرمال وتغطي مساحة 8000 كيلو متر مربع من الربع الخالي) وعندما قاموا بعرض هذه الصور وجدوا أشياء عجيبة. فقد وجدوا أن هذه المنطقة فيها آثار كثيرة لأنهار قديمة (أنهار كانت تتدفق بغزارة). ووجدوا آثاراً لبحيرات أيضاً. وقد تم تلوين الأنهار باللون الأزرق في الصورة.* 
*يتابع الدكتور McClure: قبل 37000 وحتى 17000 سنة كانت مغطاة بالمروج والأنهار العذبة، ثم بعد ذلك حدث تغير في المناخ، وتشكلت الصحراء من جديد، وبعد ذلك أي قبل حوالي 10000 إلى 5000 سنة عادت وغُطيت بالمروج والغابات والبحيرات والأنهار. وهكذا وفق دورة عجيبة! وقد عثرنا في منطقة الربع الخالي على أسنان لفرس النهر، وكانت بحالة جيدة، وعثرنا على آثار لمخلوقات نهرية عديدة وحيوانات مثل الجمال والخراف والغزلان كانت ترعى ذات يوم!* 
*ويتساءل الدكتور McClure هل يمكن للأمطار الموسمية أن تعود بغزارة إلى منطقة الربع الخالي فتعود البحيرات والمروج والأنهار من جديد؟ هناك بعض المؤشرات لذلك، ففي صيف 1977 جاءت أمطار موسمية ونزلت في الشمال الشرقي للربع الخالي ولكن بنسبة محدودة، ويرجح الدكتور McClure أن تعود الأمطار وتعود البحيرات والمروج إلى هذه المنطقة في وقت ما في المستقبل (مع أنه لم يطلع على الحديث النبوي!!).* 

**

*تغطي صحراء الربع الخالي 650 ألف كيلو متر مربع، ويقول العلماء: (إن هذه المنطقة وبسبب تغير دورة الطقس سوف تعود إلى وضعها السابق أي كما كانت) يعني كانت مغطاة بالأنهار، وبعد فترة ستعود هذه الأنهار كما كانت، إذاً نحن أمام دليل مادي موثوق، أن هذه المنطقة كانت مغطاة بالأنهار وسوف تعود كما كانت عليه، وهذا ما أشار إليه الحديث النبوي قبل أربعة عشر قرناً: (لا تقوم الساعة حتى تعود أرض العرب مروجاً وأنهاراً).* 
*والعجيب أن النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام لم يقل (حتى تأتي المروج والأنهار).. لا.. بل قال: (حتى تعود) لماذا؟ نستطيع أن نستنتج أنها كانت كذلك وستعود إلى ما كانت عليه، فأرض العرب كانت مروجاً وأنهاراً وستعود، وهذا ما يقوله العلماء بالحرف الواحد، وصوروه بأجهزتهم، ولذلك نحن اليوم أمام حقيقة يقينية لا يمكن لأحد أن ينكرها أو يشكك في صدقها. بل يقولون إن ما يميز صحراء الربع الخالي قبل عدة آلاف من السنين أنها كانت مغطاة بالأعشاب والمروج بشكل جذب الكثير من الحيوانات إليها.* 
*لقد وجد الدكتور فاروق الباز مدير مركز الاستشعار عن بعد في جامعة بوسطن الأمريكية، أن نهراً يمتد لمسافة طويلة دفنته رمال الصحراء في الربع الخالي، وهذا النهر كان موجوداً قبل ستة آلاف سنة ويبلغ عرضه 8 كيلو متر وطوله 800 كيلو متر، وكان يعبر قلب الجزيرة العربية. هذا النهر كان ينبع من جبال الحجاز ويمتد ويتفرع إلى دلتا تغطي أجزاء كبيرة من الكويت حتى يصب في الخليج العربي.* 
*صورة بالقمر الصناعي LANDSAT لجزء من صحراء الربع الخالي ويظهر عليها أنهار مدفونة تحت الرمال، وقد التقطت هذه الصورة وكالة الفضاء الأمريكية ناسا عام 1993 وأثبت العلماء بواسطة هذه الصور أن جزية العرب كانت مروجاً وأنهاراً!!! ويقول الباحثون إن منطقة الربع الخالي تحوي أكبر حقل نفط في العالم! وأنها من الممكن أن تزدهر مستقبلاً (وهذا ما عبر عنه النبي الكريم بقوله "تعود")!* 
*لقد لاحظ الباحثون أن الغيوم تميل للتشكل فوق الأراضي المزروعة بنسبة أكبر من الأراضي القاحلة، ولذلك يقترحون (في دراسة جديدة Craig Dremann) أن يتم تشجير منطقة الربع الخالي وهذا سيساهم بجذب الغيوم إلى هذه المنطقة ونزول كميات كبيرة من الأمطار، وقد تعود كما كانت مروجاً وأنهاراً!* 
*لقد قام الدكتور بلوم Ron Bloom من وكالة ناسا ببحث على الصحراء في جزيرة العرب ووجد أن هذه الصحراء كانت ذات يوم مليئة بالأنهار والمروج وحيوانات كثيرة كانت ترعى، وهي أشبه بأوربا اليوم! ووجد أن نفس الحقيقة تنطبق على الصحراء العربية جنوب ليبيا.* 
*ويقول الدكتور بلوم إن أول مرة في التاريخ يعلم فيها الناس أن الجزيرة العربية كانت ذات يوم مغطاة بالأنهار في عام 1972 من خلال الصور الملتقطة بالأشعة الكهرطيسية بواسطة القمر الصناعي Landsat-1 حيث مكنتنا هذه التقنية من رؤية ما لم يره أحد من قبل! ثم في عام 1981 التقطت بعض الصور التي أكدت وجود آثار لمجاري أنهار في الصحراء، وفي عام 1994 تأكدت هذه الحقيقة أكثر.* 

*صور ملتقطة بالقمر الصناعي التابع لوكالة ناسا تبين أن منطقة الصحراء العربية كانت أيضاً مغطاة بالأنهار والبحيرات والمراعي، ويقول العلماء إن هذه المناطق أهملها الناس خلال مئات السنين لأنهم اعتقدوا أنها صحراء منذ أن خُلقت ولا يمكن لشيء أن يوجد فيها. وهنا نتساءل: مَن الذي أوحى لمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم بهذه المعلومة التي لم يكشفها إلا علماء وكالة ناسا بعد 1400 سنة؟!!!* 


*إذاً لم يعلم العلماء بحقيقة شبه الجزيرة العربية وما تخفيه إلا في أواخر القرن العشرين أي بعد أربعة عشر قرناً من حياة المصطفى عليه الصلاة والسلام، وتأكدوا أن هذه الأنهار لابد أن تعود يوماً ما بسبب التغيرات المناخية، أليس هذا بالضبط ما أخبرنا به الصادق المصدوق عليه الصلاة والسلام عندما قال: (لا تقوم الساعة حتى تعود أرض العرب مروجاً وأنهاراً)؟!* 
*ما هو هدف هذه الحقيقة الكونية؟* 
*وهكذا يتجلى أمانا بوضوح أن أرض العرب وهي اليوم في معظمها صحراء، كانت ذات يوم أنهاراً ومروجاً وسوف تعود، بما يتطابق مئة بالمئة مع الحديث النبوي الشريف. وهنا لا بد أن نطرح أيضاً هذا السؤال: لماذا حدثنا النبي الأعظم عليه الصلاة والسلام عن هذه الحقيقة الكونية وربطها بيوم القيامة؟ وما الذي يدعو هذا النبي الأمي إلى الحديث عن قضايا كونية ستحدث بعد آلاف السنين؟ إن هذه الأحاديث عندما تثبتها الأيام وتكشف لنا عن صدقها، إنما هي رد مادي على أولئك الملحدين الذين يدعون أن النبي نقل معلوماته من كتب الأولين، أو أنه كان يريد الزعامة والمال والشهرة!!!* 
*نحن نعلم أن هنالك مئات الأحاديث التي تحدث فيها النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام عن معجزات علمية لم تنكشف إلا في هذا العصر وكأن النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام يخاطب هؤلاء الناس، يخاطب الملحدين أولاً المشككين برسالته، يخاطبهم ويقول: اعلموا أن الساعة سوف تأتي، وأن الله تبارك وتعالى سوف يهيئ لكم أحداثاً وظروفاً وتغيرات كونية تدلكم على اقتراب الساعة فهل تعودون إلى كتاب ربكم وإلى سنة نبيكم عليه الصلاة والسلام.* 
*فكما أنكم ترون بأعينكم هذه الصور التي التقطتها الأقمار الاصطناعية لجزيرة العرب ولأكثر المناطق خلواً في العالم (صحراء الربع الخالي) ورأيتم ما تحويه من آثار لأنهار ومروج وبحيرات. وأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عندما حدثكم عنها وقال لكم: (لا تقوم الساعة حتى تعود أرض العرب مروجاً وأنهاراً). فإن هذه الظاهرة لم تكن معلومة أبداً من قبل، لم يكن أحد يتصور أن المنطقة الأكثر جفافاً في العالم كانت مروجاً وأنهاراً، بل الأعقد من ذلك أن هذه الصحراء ستعود كما كانت!! إذاً هذا الحديث يشهد على نبوة المصطفى عليه الصلاة والسلام في هذا العصر.* 

*اخواني الافاضل ارجو تفسيرا لحديث الرسول صلي الله عليه و سلم و الذ يقول فيه :*
*روى أبو ذر عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: (ستفتحون أرضا يذكر فيها القيراط فاستوصوا بأهلها خيرا، فإن لهم ذمة ورحما).*
*و هنا اقول للذين يقولون ان مصر كان اسمها مصرا انكم لم تكونوا علي صواب و هو واضح من معني الحديث انكم ستفتحون بلدا او ارضا يذكر فيها القيراط*
*و في كل احاديث رسولنا الكريم عن مصر يتحدث عن القبط و ارض القبط*
*منتظر ردودكم الكريمة و يا ريت نتكلم بموضوعية*
*هل ههنا في مصر حدثت قصة موسي و فرعون و ما الدليل ام ان القصة برمتها لم تحدث هنا و اننا بالتالي من الظلم ان نقول عن انفسنا فراعنة*
*مودتي*

----------


## طارق شكرى

اولا ارحب بعودة اخونا الفاضل معتز فطين فافتقدناك كثيرا و اعلم مشغولياتك  فى العديد من الموضوعات الاخرى الهامة و الناجحة

أثناء تجوالى على شبكة الانترنت قرأت المقال التالى
http://www.amalz.com/modules.php?nam...00/7211566.stm




الاسرار الكئيبة لمدينة إخناتون 
جون هايز-فيشر
بي بي سي

كشف علماء الاثار ادلة على بشاعة الحياة التي تحملها بعض المصريين القدماء وهم يبنون اثار الفراعنة الشهيرة. 
وتوضح بقايا الهياكل العظمية التي اكتشفت في مدينة مجهولة وسط مصر كيف مات الكثير من الناس العاديين في ريعان الشباب وعاشوا ظروفا في غاية القسوة. 
وعانى كثير منهم من اصابات في العمود الفقري وسوء التغذية وضعف النمو. 
واكتشفت تلك الاثار في مدينة العمارنه، التي كانت عاصمة جديدة امر ببنائها الفرعون اخناتون قبل 3500 عام. 
وتسجل الكتابات الهيروغليفية لتلك الفترة كيف ان الفرعون، وهو والد توت عنخ امون، كان مصمما على بناء مدينة جديدا لتخليد الهه المفضل اتون تضم معابد وقصورا ومقابر فخمة. 
وترك اخناتون، ومعه زوجته نفرتيتي، العاصمة طيبة وبها الآلهه القديمة ورهبانها وسار بشعبه 320 كيلومترا شمالا الى ذلك السفح الصحراوي الكئيب قرب مجرى نهر النيل. 
استغرق بناء المدينة 15 عاما لتضم 50 الفا من السكان، لكن بعد بضع سنوات من موت الفرعون هجرها الناس وتركت نهبا للرياح والرمال. 
وعلى مدى اكثر من قرن ظل علماء الاثار يبحثون دون جدوى عن اثار موتى العمارنه، ومؤخرا توصل اثريون من فريق بريطاني لاكتشاف مثير عندما عثروا على عظام بشرية في الصحراء حملتها الفيضانات بعيداً. 
وكانت تلك اول عظام امكن التعرف عليها للعمال الذين عاشوا في المدينة والثمن الباهظ الذي دفعوه لتحقيق حلم الفرعون. 
يقول البروفيسور باري كيمب الذي يقود فريق الاستكشافات: "تكشف العظام عن جانب سوداوي للحياة يتناقض تماما مع الصورة التي حاول اخناتون اشاعتها عن الهروب الى ضوء الشمس والطبيعة". 
وتظهر اللوحات الموجودة في مقابر كبار المسؤولين في ذلك الوقت موائد القربان وقد تكدس عليها الطعام، لكن عظام الناس العاديين الذين عاشوا في المدينة تظهر صورة مختلفة تماما. 
يقول البروفيسور جيري روز من جامعة اركنسو الامريكية، والذي يقوم فريقه بتحليل عظام العمارنه: "الهياكل العظمية التي نراها لا علاقة لها باسلوب الحياة المنقوش على الجدران". 
ويضيف: "الطعام ليس متوفرا، وبالتاكيد ليس عالي القيمة الغذائية، ليست تلك مدينة من يحظون بالرعاية". 
تميز سكان العمارنه باقصر قامة سجلت في تاريخ مصر القديم، لكنهم عملوا بجد على تحقيق خطط الفرعون الطموحة لبناء عاصمته. 
واحتاج بناء المعابد والقصور الى كتل حجرية كبيرة، كان على هؤلاء العمال نحتها من الصخر ونقلها مسافة اكثر من كيلومترين من الجبل الى المدينة، وهم يعملون في حرارة صيف تصل الى 40 درجة مئوية. 
وتوضح البقايا العظمية ان هؤلاء العمال اصيبوا في العمود الفقري واصابات اخرى، ويقول البروفيسور روز ان "هؤلاء الناس كانوا يعملون في ظروف شاقة وهم صغار السن ويحملون اثقالا هائلة". 
ويضيف: "كان معدل وفيات صغار السن بين سكان العمارنة عاليا جدا بكل المقاييس"، ولم يعش كثيرون بعد سن 35 عاما ومات نحو الثلثين في العشرينات. 
الا ان ظروف العمل تلك لا تفسر وحدها معدل الوفيات في العمارنه. فحتى توت عنخ امون، ابن اخناتون، توفي في العشرينات من عمره، وبدأ الاثريون الان يعتقدون انه ربما كان هناك وباء في ذلك الوقت. 
ويتفق ذلك مع السجلات التاريخية للحيثيين، اعداء مصر الرئيسيين، التي تروي عن الخراب الناجم عن وباء انتقل اليهم من المصريين الذين اسروهم في زمن قريب من عصر اخناتون. 
ويبدو ان ذلك الوباء كان المسمار الاخير في نعش سكان العمارنة ايضاً. 

انتهى الاقتباس



طبعا لن ااخذ بهذا المقال على علاته و لا يهمنى اراء كاتبيه الشخصية او تحليلاتهم فى اى شئ

فنعلم تحامل الغرب على الحضارة المصرية القديمة و اتهامها بالظلم و جاؤا باشياء لم ينزل الله بها من سلطان خاصة فى افلامهم الخيالية مثل سجود المصريين للملك و حمل الملك على المحفة بواسطة البشر و هو قاعد عليها مثل التمثال مقتضب الجبين (رغم تميز تماثيل المصريين القدماء انها جميعا كانت مبتسمة و ليس عابسة مثل تماثيل الاغريق و الرومان) و الملك جالس لا يلتفت يمينا او شمالا حتى رقبته لم يظهر انها تؤلمه من عدم الحركة لانه اله ثم تصوير جلد العمال اثناء العمل و هذه كله طبعا كلام فارغ و ان كان موجودا فى بعض الحضارات الاخرى لن اذكرها بالاسم و لكنه لم يكن موجودا على الاطلاق فى الحضارة المصرية القديمة الا فى عصر الاسرة الثامنة عشر مع بعض الاسرى من الاسيويين

و رغم مثل هذه الافلام و المقالات فيحلوا لبعض الغربيين ان يدعوا انهم اطفال الفراعنة بمعنى ان الحضارة الغربية امتداد للحضارة المصرية القديمة اما مصر الحالية و العرب عامة (و هم اصل الحضارات القديمة) فانهم امتداد لحضارة شرقية هندية فارسية

و لكن فى وسط هذه السخافات ما لفت نظرى هو اكتشاف فريق العمل البريطانى بتميز سكان العمارنه باقصر قامة سجلت في تاريخ مصر القديم و ربما يدل هذا على ان سكان مدينة اخيتاتون لم يكونوا من المصريين بل كانوا هم سلف بنى اسرائيل لاختلاف الصفات الوراثية و ليس لضعف فى النمو نتيجة قلة الغذاء كما يدعون

اما عن تمادى اخناتون و ظلمه فظهر فى رسائل تل العمارنة بالاضافة الى كره الشعب المصرى له و كانت هذه ظاهرة شاذة فى التاريخ المصرى رغم شهرة الشعب المصرى القديم بالتفافه حول حكامه و حبه الشديد للعمل الجماعى كيد واحدة و البعد عن الانقسام او العمل الفردى و يتضح ذلك فى رسوماتهم سواء لعباداتهم فى جماعات او فى العمل فلا تجد من يعمل بمفرده او حتى فى الموسيقى و الغناء

حتى نصيحة فرعون لسحرته (و كانوا جماعة ايضا) كانت 

فَأَجْمِعُوا كَيْدَكُمْ ثُمَّ ائْتُوا صَفًّا وَقَدْ أَفْلَحَ الْيَوْمَ مَنِ اسْتَعْلَى (64) سورة طه

عامة فلا نأخذ من فرعون حكمة و قد قال رب العزة سبحانه و تعالى لسيدنا موسى

قُلْنَا لَا تَخَفْ إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْأَعْلَى (68) سورة طه

و بمقارنة بقايا الهياكل العظمية المكتشفة فى تل العمارنة مع بقايا الهياكل العظمية المكتشفة فى مقابر بناة الاهرام فيتضح الاختلاف بين معاملة العمال فى الحالتين

فبعد اكتشاف مقابر بناة الاهرام قامت الدكتورة مؤمنة كامل استاذة التحاليل بالقصر العينى بتحليل للحامض النووى للعظام الموجودة فى المقابر و وجدت ان العمال جميعهم من المصريين بل استطاعت تحديد مسقط راس العامل سواء من الوجه البحرى او من الوجه القبلى
و وجدوا ان العمال المصريين تمتعوا برعاية طبية راقية للغاية مثل التى يتمتع بها الملوك فوجدوا عامل قد قام بعملية جراحية بالمخ و عامل اخر قد قام بعملية بتر فى القدم و هى من العمليات الجراحية الصعبة حتى فى زماننا هذا بالاضافة الى اكتشاف بقايا عظام تمت لها معالجة للكسور بطريقة راقية للغاية بنفس الطريقة التى كان يعالج بها الملوك و ذلك باضافة مادة معينة لم تعرف ماهيتها الى الان الى موضع الكسر و  تجبير العظام فى وضع سليم و هذا يدل على العناية التى قدمت للعمال فى بناء الاهرام
بالاضافة الى نوعية الطعام التى قدمت للعمال و قد وجدوا بقايا طعام متحجر و اوانى للطهى تدل على جودة الطعام المقدم لهم
بل وجدوا ان بعض العمال قد اصطحبوا زوجاتهم معهم و الاقامة بجوار هذا المشروع الضخم بما يعنى انهم كان لهم مطلق الحرية للعمل بهذا المشروع و انهم كانوا يحصلون على اجر مقابل هذا العمل و ذلك كله فى عصر الدولة الاولى اكثر العصور فى التاريخ المصرى القديم التى تميزت بطبقة النبلاء و انتشار الاقطاع و الفروق بين الطبقات

----------


## الصاعق

*هذا المقال تم تجسيده في فيلم على قناة الجزيرة الوثائقية، يدهشني كثيراً تجني بعض المحللين الأجانب على الحضارة المصرية*

*مثلاً كان هناك برنامج عن حضارة الحيثيين وأخذ الفيلم ينوه بعظمتها وكيف أنها أعظم وأفضل من الحضارة المصرية؟؟ كما قال الفيلم نصاً (( وادعى رمسيس أنه انتصر في موقعة قادش ، لكننا نعرف الحقيقة من السجلات الحيثية)) ؟؟؟؟ هكذا !!! أصبحت الحقيقة هي ما كتب في سجلات الحضارة الحيثية (الأوربية) وتم تجاهل السجل المصري.*

*أما الأضحوكة التي قدمها الفيلم فهو تنويهه بتطور عربة القتال الحيثية مقارنة بالعربة المصرية؟ وذلك لأنهم حركوا محور عجلات العربة إلى منتصفها ( العربة المصرية محورها في الخلف ) كما صنعت كلها من قطع كبيرة من الأخشاب مقارنة بالعربة المصرية التي يدخل في تركيبها السيور الجلدية والمسامير؟*

*وفات المتحذلق الذي أعد تلك المادة أن عربات الهكسوس كانت تماثل عربات الحيثيين تماماً ؟ ؟؟؟؟ وأن مصر طورت العربة الحربية لتصبح أخف وزناً بكثير وأكثر قدرة على المناورة لأن مهمتها كانت مقاتلة وهزم العربات الحربية لجيش العدو قبل اإجهاز على قوات المشاة.*

*وهكذا حول الفيلم تخلف العربات الحربية الحيثية والتي ماثلت العربات المستخدمة بأسيا منذ قرنين على الأقل إلى تفوق فقط لأن الشعب الذي يستخدمها أوربي المنشاء*

*وعجبي*

----------


## طارق شكرى

اخى الفاضل الصاعق

للاسف شاهدت هذا الفيلم فى اخره و اثارنى تعليق احد المحللين عندما قال ان ما قاله رمسيس الثانى عن انتصاره على الحيثيين انه مجرد زبالة و طبعا سمعتها بالقوة لانها لم يذكرها المترجم و كان صوته اعلى من صوت المحلل

و بالمناسبة بعد انتصار رمسيس الثانى على الحيثيين مباشرة اندثرت الدولة الحيثية من التاريخ الى الابد و استولى عليها تجمع قبائل ضعيفة تدعى شعوب البحر و التى حاولت غزو مصر بعد ذلك و انتصر عليهم رمسيس الثالث و بدورها اختفت هذه القبائل من التاريخ بعد هزيمتها من مصر !

و بالمناسبة كان الكذب عند المصريين القدماء جريمة كبرى و كان جزاءها القتل فى الدنيا و كذلك كان المصريون يؤمنون بعذاب القبر و كانوا يعتقدون ان بعد الموت كان سياتى اله يضع يده على قلب المتوفى و يجب ان يقول له (لم اكذب لم اسرق لم اغش و قلبى طيب برئ) و من ينجح فى قول هذه الكلمات سيدخل شئ مثل الجنة و من لم ينجح ستاكله الثعابين او سيعذب

و سادرج صورة مرفقة من كتاب الموتى توضح هذا الموقف فى الفكر المصرى القديم

و بمناسبة العربات الحربية فقد طور المصريين عرباتهم الحربية للانتصار على الهكسوس بان اصبحت اخف وزنا و اكثر سرعة حيث اصبحت يجرها زوج من الخيول مقابل عربة الهكسوس التى يجرها حصان واحد فقط
و كذلك طور المصريون الاقواس حيث اصبحت اكبر حجما و اطول مدى من اقواس الهكسوس

المشكلة اخى الصاعق انك ستجد غدا احد العلماء المصريين يكرر بالحرف ما قاله هذا المحلل فى هذا الفيلم و لا ادرى لماذا هذه هى عادتنا ؟
فاصبح اسلوب البحث العلمى عندنا هو الاستشهاد بما قاله احد المحللين الغربيين حتى لو قال ما كانش فيه حاجة اسمها رمسيس الثانى اصلا

و تقبلوا جميعا تحياتى
و تحياتى الخاصة للاستاذ سيد و فى انتظار الجديد

----------


## الصاعق

*أخي العزيز طارق*

*هذه الترهات التي يتبانها (( بعض )) علماء المصريات الأجانب تكون غالباً من نسج خيالهم لسد الثغرات التي يسكت عنها سياق السجلات التاريخية، وغالباً ما تتأثر بعواطفهم.*

*بالنسبة لشعوب البحر الأبيض المتوسط فلم يكنوا قبائل ضعيفة، بل كانوا شعب متمكن من الفنون الحربية إلى حد كبير واجادو صنع واستخدام الأسلحة الحديدية واستخدام السفن، وقد انهارت عدة ممالك قوية تحت أقدامهم في طريقهم نحو مصر ويعد انهيار الأمبراطورية الحيثية على ايديهم من افضل الأمثلة على مقدرتهم ، إذ تميزوا إلى جوار توسعهم في الاستعانة بالسيوف الحديدية ودورع الجسم بكثرة ووفرة اعدادهم التي اعطتهم تفوقاً كبيراً ، غير انهم لم يكنوا اهل حضارة بل كانوا في غزواتهم اشبه بالجراد، يحلون ببلد فيدمرونه تماماً وينهبون موارده ثم ينتقلون لتدمير بلد أخر.*

*انا شخصياً أعتبر انتصارات رمسيس الثالث عليهم هو ما انقذ العالم المتحضر من الفناء على يدهم وهو موقف مشابه لانتصار عين جالوت والذي اوقف تدمير المغول للحضارة الإنسانية*

*سعدت كثيراً باهتمامك بالتحاور معي*

*حفظك الله*

----------


## طارق شكرى

متفق معك تماما اخى الصاعق
و ما اقصده انها ضعيفة بالمقارنة بمصر التى يشككون فى انتصارها على الحيثيين !

و البعض كان يشكك فى فتوحات رمسيس الثانى فى بلاد الشام برمتها لولا وجود النسخة الحيثية من معاهدة السلام بين رمسيس الثانى ملك مصر و خاتوسيلس الثالث ملك الحيثيين فى متحف الاثار باسطنبول

و سعيد بالمناقشة معك و بارك الله فيك

----------


## العراقية85

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
والله الموضوع بديع وفيه معلومات احنه كعرب ماكناش عارفيها...وانا عندي سؤال لو سمحت
الان مدينه برعمسيس اين واقعه (مكانها فين بالضبط)؟؟
شكراا

----------


## غريب الدار

دمتمت بخير

----------


## الصاعق

*موقع مدينة برعمسيس كان في شرق الدلتا*

----------


## طارق شكرى

الاخت الفاضلة العراقية
تمت مناقشة هذا الموضوع فى الصفحة رقم 29 على الرابط التالى
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread53572-29.html

و الى هذه اللحظة لم يتم اكتشاف المكان الحقيقى لمدينة برعمسيس و ان كانت هناك محاولات للتنقيب عنها فى مدينة قنطير
و ايضا الى هذه اللحظة ليست هناك اى اهمية تاريخية لمدينة برعمسيس فكانت العاصمة الرسمية لرمسيس الثانى هى طيبة فى جنوب مصر و واضح من اعماله ان مركز الثقل الحقيقى لمصر فى عصر رمسيس الثانى كان فى جنوب مصر

و بالمناسبة بما انك عراقيه فاوجه رسالة تحية لك و لكل شعب العراقى العزيز علينا جميعا
فالعراق دولة عريقة و ان كانت مصر اصل حضارات الغرب و هى اصل الحضارة الاغريقية و الرومانية فالعراق اصل الحضارات الشرقية و امتدت حضارته الى الحضارة الفارسية التى امتدت بدورها الى الهند

----------


## طارق شكرى

عذرا اخى الفاضل الصاعق فلم اقرأ ردك السابق
و من توقيت تواجدك على الانترنت حاسس انك ساكن جنبى !
و دمت بخير

----------


## الصاعق

*كان يسعدني كثيراً أن نكون جيران ، للأسف أنا مقيم خارج مصر حالياً*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأخوة الأفاضل أتابعكم وأن كان عملى يأخذ الكثير من وقتى ثم أن إضافة قاعة المناقشات لمسئولياتى فى الإشراف علاوة على إشرافى على قاعة لقاءات فى حب الله يأخذ الكثير من جهدى ووقتى فأستمحيكم عذراً . وسعيد بمشاركة ابنى احمد  ابو نور( الصاعق ) وتفاعله معنا  وعن مدينة رعمسيس كما سألت أختنا الكريمة من العراق فقد ورد ذكرها فى التوراة 

تك 47:11 فاسكن يوسف اباه واخوته واعطاهم ملكا في ارض مصر في افضل الارض في ارض رعمسيس كما امر فرعون. فهل كان حاكم مصر فى عصر يوسف يلقب برمسيس فقد ذكر بالتوراة (فَجَعَلُوا عَلَيْهِمْ رُؤَسَاءَ تَسْخِيرٍ لِكَيْ يُذِلُّوهُمْ بِاثْقَالِهِمْ فَبَنُوا لِفِرْعَوْنَ مَدِينَتَيْ مَخَازِنَ: فِيثُومَ وَرَعَمْسِيسَ). 
. اشك فى هذا . وأسأل هل كان يوجد أكثر من مدينة بأسم رمسيس . ونحن نعلم جميعاً أن حاكم مصر فى عصر سيدنا يوسف كان يلقب بالملك كما جاء بالقرآن الكريم 
وعن مكان المدينة اقول أنه لا يوجد رأى قاطع فقد قال عالم المصريات (السير آلن هنرى جاردنر) : إن مدينة رعمسيس هى الفرما الآن على البحر المتوسط شرقى بور سعيد الحالية وخالفه  عالم حجة فى المصريات هو (بيير مونتييه) ليقول لك : إن مدينة رعمسيس هى (صان الحجر) الآن جنوبى بحيرة المنزلةلكن ليقف عالم المصريات (محمود حمزة) معلنا كشفه لآثار كبرى لرعمسيس الثانى فى مدينة قنتير قرب فاقوس بالشرقية وأن هنا تقع مدينة رعمسيسويذهب رابع إلى تل رطابة بوادى طميلات وخامس إلى مدينة المسخوطة وسادس إلى صفط الحنة

----------


## طارق شكرى

اخى الفاضل الاستاذ سيد

احسن شئ فى هذا الموضوع ان الاب الاستاذ سيد و ابنه الاستاذ احمد من المحبين للتاريخ المصرى و معلوماتهم من الوزن الثقيل رغم ان الاعلام المصرى للاسف يتناول تاريخنا باسلوب بارد و ساذج لا يشجع احد على دراسته

فظلموا تاريخ هذه الامة و هو تاريخ متفاعل و شيق و ملئ بالفكر و التخطيط و الملاحم و الاخطار بالفعل كانت توجه الشعب المصرى طوال تاريخهم و يواجهها دائما الشعب المصرى بقوة و رباطة جأش لانه شعب فى رباط (قوة) الى يوم القيامة و يكفى ان احسن القصص حدث على هذه الارض بل معظم القصص القرانى حدث فى التاريخ المصرى القديم

اما عن ملك يوسف الذى اسكن بنى اسرائيل فى ارض رعمسيس و فرعون موسى و بنوا له مدينة رعمسيس

فانا اعتقد من كتبوا الاسفار (معلهش) كان بيخبطوا اى حاجة فاى واحد يعرفوا اسمه يحطوه و خلاص و لذلك فمن كانوا يعتقدون انفسهم عباقرة بالامس فمعلوماتهم المتواضعة لم تعد تصلح اليوم و لذلك وضعوا الذين يتعاملون بهذه الاسفار فى يومنا هذا فى مأزق و قاعدين يعملوا شغل اراجوزات حتى يخرجوا من هذا المأزق الذى وضعوهم فيه اسلافهم

و تقبلوا تحياتى

----------


## الصاعق

*براك الله فيك أخ طارق* 

*والدي العزيز، نم أجل هذا قلت أن موقع المدينة في (( شرق الدلتا ))، من العسير القطع برأي في هذا الموضوع ما لم يتم اكتشاف دليل دامغ ، لكن المواقع المقترحة كلها تقع تقريباً في شرق الدلتا وهو ما يتفق مع فرضية كون رعمسيس أقام مدينته في موقع يمكنه من أن يكون قريباً من مقاطعات مصر الأسيوية.*

*حفظك الله لنا يا والدي*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

السادة الزملاء الكرام
عودة لموضوعنا الذى قتلناه بحثاً عن من هو فرعون موسى ؟
,وقد أدلى كل منا بدلوه وتناقشنا وأختلفنا أختلف الباحثون كما حول تحديد هوية هذا الفرعون كما أختلفنا فى مكان حدوث الواقعة وتحدثنا فى كيفية الغرق ومكان تواجد جثمان الفرعون وجيشه. والأن أتمنى أن نعود مرة أخرى للتركيز على هوية هذا الفرعون وأتمنى مداخلة الجميع وأن يشاركنا الرأى أعضاء جد.
وقد راجعت أراء بعض الباحثين ووجدتنا فى موضوعنا قد سبق لنا الإشارة بالأسم للفرعون الذى رجح كل منهم أنه عاصر سيدنا موسى عليه السلام .
الباحث الأمريكي بول ف بورك في كتابه ( the world of Moses ): قال  أن الكتابات المصرية القديمة ليس فيها أشارة لموسى وقد سبق لنا أن ذكرنا هذا ايضاً وقلنا أن قصة الخروج العبراني من مصر بلا سند  تاريخي ولا يقدم علم الآثار سندا  للقصة  وقد أتفق معنا فى أن  التوراة التى اعتمد عليها فى تحليله  لم تذكر أسم الفرعون المعاصر لموسى ولا تذكر التاريخ الزمني لهما  وأن كنا نحن أعتمدنا على الرواية القرآنية لأنها أكثر دقة وقال (على الباحث  أن يقارن بين الأحداث التاريخية التي ترجح على أن موسى قد ولد حوالي 1525 ق . م ، أي قبل الخروج الإسرائيلي من مصر بثمانين عاما .)
-	وقد سبق لنا أن حددنا أكثر من فرعون ومنهم فراعين الأسرة الثامنة عشر وأتى ذكرنا لتحتمس الثالث وحتشبسوت  وقد رجح الكاتب ما توصلنا أليه  حيث قارن بين ما استقاه من التاريخ الزمني لعصر موسى وبين التاريخ المصري القديم ويرجح أن تلك هي الفترة التي حكمت فيها الملكة حتشبسوت ، ويرى أنها هي التي قالت عنها التوراة أنها بنت الفرعون التي ذهبت لتغتسل في النهر فعثرت على تابوت موسى واتخذته ابنا لها وهنا اسأل إذا كانت أتخذت أبناً لها فهى زوجة الفرعون وهل مواصفاتها هى نفس مواصفات السيدة /أسية بنت مزاحم رضي الله عنها "زوجة فرعون موسى"  التى كانت من خيار النساء المعدودات ، تزوجت بفرعون موسى ملك مصر ، ولم تلد منه ، وكان يحبها حباً جماً لكمال طبعها.
-	نعود لحتشبسوت وما قاله الباحث :  المرحلة الأولى بهرب موسى من مصر، فهو يقول أن حتشبسوت كانت ابنة لتحتمس الأول حين عثرت على تابوت موسى وتبنته ، ثم تزوجت من أخيها غير الشقيق تحتمس الثاني الذي أصبح فرعونا واستمر يحكم خمس سنوات فقط ، ومات دون أن ينجب منها ، وكان لتحتمس الثاني ابن من زوجة أخرى تولى الحكم اسميا مع حتشبسوت بعد موت والده ، وهو تحتمس الثالث ، إلا أن حتشبسوت اغتصبت منه النفوذ فظل في عهدها خامل الذكر ، وعملت على أن يتولى الحكم من بعدها موسى الذي تربى في البلاط الفرعوني وأصبح قائدا مهابا ، ولكن واجهتها ثورة فلم يكن موسى مصريا ولم يهتم بتأدية الشعائر المصرية ، ونجحت المؤامرة في قتل حتشبسوت وأنصارها ، فاضطر موسى للهرب إلى مدين ، وقد اختفت حتشبسوت من التاريخ المصري سنة 1442 ق . م . وكان عمر موسى وقتها أربعين عاما ، وتذكر التوراة أنه رفض أن يكون ابن الفرعون .
وبعدها تولي تحتمس الثالث كافة سلطاته، و بعد اختفاء حتشبسوت طمس تاريخها واضطهد أنصارها وانتقم لنفسه منها ..
وإذا كنا نحن قد قلنا أن فرعون موسى واحد أى هو فرعون التربية وفرعون الخروج وقلنا أن القرآن الكريم لم يذكر سوى فرعون واحد بعكس الرواية التوراتية التى ذكرت فرعةن للتربية وأخر للخروج على عكس هذا فأن الكاتب حدد ثلاث فراعين وقال : (وعلى ذلك فأن فرعون موسى أكثر من شخص ،تحتمس الأول الذي اضطهد بني إسرائيل ، وتحتمس الثاني الذي قام بتربية موسى ، ثم تحتمس الثالث الذي جاء له موسى فيما بعد نبيا مرسلا (
ولكن الباحث الأمريكي لم يأت بأدلة على ما قالته التوراة عن اضطهاد فرعون لبني إسرائيل وتسخيره لهم، مع أن ذلك الباحث يعتمد علي التوراة في تحديد عصر موسى من وجهة نظره وهو أنه في عصر تحتمس وحتشبسوت ..

-  الباحث محمد عزة دروزه قال  في كتابه " تاريخ بني إسرائيل من أسفارهم " فهو يربط بين ما جاء في التوراة من اضطهاد الفرعون لبني إسرائيل وبين ما ورد في أوراق البردي المصرية من حديث عن اضطهاد رمسيس الثاني للعبرانيين ، وكان رمسيس الثاني أعظم ملوك الآسرة التاسعة عشرة التي حكمت ما بين ( 1462 : 1288 ) ق. م .ويعتمد على ما جاء في كتاب " تاريخ مصر من أقدم العصور " لمؤلفه " بريستد " الذي تحدث عن تسخير رمسيس الثاني للعبرانيين في جنوب بلاد الشام نتيجة لما كان بينه وبين الحيثيين من اتفاقيات ، وقد ذكر " بريستد " خروج بني إسرائيل من مصر في عهد منفتاح الثاني وقد سبق أن أشرت أنا شخصياً لهذا الفرعون والكتابات التى دونت فى عهده والتى وجدت شبه كبير بينها وبين اسلوب كتابة التوراة  وقال أن وأن السحرة والمنجمين نصحوا منفتاح بتعذيب بني إسرائيل ، وظهر فيهم موسى وانتهي الأمر بخروجهم وطاردهم منفتاح وقتل منهم مقتلة عظيمة ، وقد اعتمد بريستد في معلوماته على المدونات اليونانية القديمة والمؤرخ المصري القديم ماثنيون الذي عاش في القرن الثالث قبل الميلاد. ويقول بريستد أنه قرأ نصوصا مكتوبة في طيبة ( الأقصر) يفتخر فيها منفتاح الأول بتنكيله ببني إسرائيل وباقي سكان فلسطين حين ثاروا عليه . ويحاول الأستاذ دروزة أن يجمع بين تلك الروايات فيقول أن بني إسرائيل خرجوا من مصر على دفعتين :دفعة صغري في عهد رمسيس الثاني أو أبنه ودفعة كبري في عهد منفتاح الأول أو الثاني ، والأخيرة هي التي قادها موسى .
ومعني ذلك أن فرعون موسى هو منفتاح الأول أو الثاني ، أو هما معا ..وقد قلنا فى مشاركاتنا ورجحنا أن بنى إسرائيل لم يخرجوا جميعاً مع سيدنا موسى ورجحنا خروجهم على دفعات وأن الكثيريين منهم بقوا فى مصر وذابوا فى المصريين .

- الباحث المصري  فؤاد باسيلي في كتابه " حياة موسى" يذكر تضارب ألآراء في فرعون موسى بين تحتمس الأول وأموسيس الأول وسيتي الأول ورمسيس الثاني ، ويميل إلى أنه رمسيس الثاني على أساس أن ذلك الفرعون بني مدينه " رعمسيس" وسحر في بنائها بني إسرائيل ، كما أنه بني أيضا مدينة نافي وسخر فيها بني إسرائيل أيضا .. وسبق لنا ذكر مدينة رعمسيس وقلنا أن التوراة ذكرتها فى عهد يوسف وتسألنا هل كان يوجد أكثر من مدينة بأسم رعمسيس .
ويجب ألا ننسى فى ظل ما طرحناه رمسيس الثاني وولده مرنبتاح فهم  الأكثر جاذبية من بين هؤلاء الفراعنة لدى معظم الباحثين .
ويقارن الباحث الدكتور / احمد صبحى منصور بين هذه الأراء ويقول :
أولاً
1 ـ اختلفوا في تحديد من هو فرعون موسى ، ما بين تحتمس الأول إلى منفتاح الثاني ، وتلك فترة زمنية طويلة حوالي ثلاثة قرون ، ما بين ( 1539 : 1213 ) ق. م .ولم يستطع أحدهم الوصول إلى تحديد دقيق لفرعون موسى يحظى بتأييد أغلبية الباحثين ..
2 ـ  اعتمدوا في أدلتهم على المقارنة بين أحداث قصة موسى في التوراة وما يأتي متفقا مع بعض تلك الأحداث في التاريخ المصري القديم، سواء قصة الاضطهاد ، أو إيجاد صلة بين حديث التوراة عن بنت فرعون التي أنقذت موسى وحتشبسوت ..
3 ومبلغ علمنا أن كل من بحث هذه القضية قد أغفل الرجوع للقرآن الكريم .. ونحاول أن نسترشد بالكتاب الحكيم في تحديد أقرب لفرعون موسى ..

ثانيا :
1 ـ لقد كان الفراعنة معروفين بعدم تسجيل النكسات والهزائم وإغفالها ، في نفس الوقت الذي يحرص فيه كل فرعون على تسجيل أمجاده والمغالاة فيها ، ثم نسبة أمجاد السابقين لنفسه ، وذلك في حد ذاته يمثل عامل شك كبير في صدق المصادر التاريخية الفرعونية خصوصا عندما نحاول أن نتعرف منها على حقيقة الكارثة التي حدثت في عصر موسى ونتج عنها غرق الفرعون وجنده في البحر .
والأكثر من ذلك أن القرآن الكريم يثبت حقيقة تاريخية لم ترد في كتابات المؤرخين ، وهي أن بني إسرائيل قد ورثوا فرعون في مصر بعد انهيار النظام الفرعوني وغرق فرعون وقومه أو جنده: يقول تعالى " فَانتَقَمْنَا مِنْهُمْ فَأَغْرَقْنَاهُمْ فِي الْيَمِّ بِأَنَّهُمْ كَذَّبُواْ بِآيَاتِنَا وَكَانُواْ عَنْهَا غَافِلِينَ وَأَوْرَثْنَا الْقَوْمَ الَّذِينَ كَانُواْ يُسْتَضْعَفُونَ مَشَارِقَ الأَرْضِ وَمَغَارِبَهَا الَّتِي بَارَكْنَا فِيهَا وَتَمَّتْ كَلِمَتُ رَبِّكَ الْحُسْنَى عَلَى بَنِي إِسْرَآئِيلَ بِمَا صَبَرُواْ وَدَمَّرْنَا مَا كَانَ يَصْنَعُ فِرْعَوْنُ وَقَوْمُهُ وَمَا كَانُواْ يَعْرِشُونَ )( الأعراف 137) ويقول تعالى: ( فَأَخْرَجْنَاهُم مِّن جَنَّاتٍ وَعُيُونٍ وَكُنُوزٍ وَمَقَامٍ كَرِيمٍ كَذَلِكَ وَأَوْرَثْنَاهَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ )(الشعراء 57 : 59 ")
والواضح من الآيات الكريمة أن بني إسرائيل لم يحكموا مصر بالمعني السياسي وإنما ورثوا خيراتها وثروتها بعد غرق النظام الفرعوني . كان فرعون وجنده أو قومه يتحكمون في الأرض الزراعية والفلاحين المصرين ، وذهب فرعون ونظامه ، وبقي الشعب الكادح الذي اعتاد تسليم ثمرة عرقه للحاكم . ولأن فرعون قد غرق بنظامه فأن بني إسرائيل هم الذين ورثوه في ثروته الذهبية والاقتصادية . وبالطبع أستمر ذلك حينا من الزمان ، واستعاد النظام المصري الفرعوني مؤقتا هيبته ولكنه اغفل تلك النكسة وتجاهلها ، ولولا القرآن ما عرفنا عنها شيئا ..

2 ـ ونعود إلى شخصية فرعون موسى من خلال القصص القرآني
أن المنهج القرآني المعتاد في القصص هو عدم تحديد الأشخاص وذلك للتأكيد على جانب العبرة والعظة بأن تتحول الحادثة التاريخية المحددة بالأسماء والزمان والمكان إلى قضية عامة قابلة للاستشهاد بها والاتعاظ بها في كل زمان ومكان ، وبذلك يتحول الشخص من " اسم " إلى " رمز "، بل أن القرآن الكريم حين يذكر اسم شخص فأنه يحوله أيضا إلى رمز لفكرة معينة ، ولذلك تحول " أبو لهب " و" آزر "إلى رمز للسقوط والتردي حتى لو كان ذلك الخاسر من أقرب أقارب النبي ، وبذلك اسقط القرآن دعاوى النسب الشريف التي تعطي حصانة لأصحابها فخاتم النبيين محمد عليه السلام كان عمه " أبو لهب " كافرا ، وخليل الله إبراهيم كان أبوه " آزر " كافرا .. ولم يغنيا عنها من الله شيئا لذلك تحول اسم " أبو لهب "و " آزر " إلى رمزين لقيمة أساسية من قيم الإسلام العظيم
. ونعود إلى فرعون موسى ..
أن " فرعون" في حد ذاته لقب سياسي للملك المصري ، وليس اسما شخصيا ، وفرعون موسى ليس بدعا من أسلافه ، في الطغيان ، ولذلك اكتفي به القرآن رمزا لكل حاكم ظالم مدع للألوهية يسير إلى نهاية الشوط فى حرب الله تعالى فيلقى جزاءه ..
ومع ذلك تبقي الإشارات القرآنية عامل توضيح وترجيح في تحديد شخصية فرعون موسى ..
ففي القرآن ما يرجح أن فرعون موسى شخص واحد ، هو الذي اضطهد بني إسرائيل وهو الذي طاردهم إلى أن غرق بجنوده ، في البحر .
تفهم ذلك من قول تعالى حاكيا عن تلك الفترة (وَقَالَ الْمَلأُ مِن قَوْمِ فِرْعَونَ أَتَذَرُ مُوسَى وَقَوْمَهُ لِيُفْسِدُواْ فِي الأَرْضِ وَيَذَرَكَ وَآلِهَتَكَ قَالَ سَنُقَتِّلُ أَبْنَاءهُمْ وَنَسْتَحْيِـي نِسَاءهُمْ وَإِنَّا فَوْقَهُمْ قَاهِرُونَ قَالَ مُوسَى لِقَوْمِهِ اسْتَعِينُوا بِاللّهِ وَاصْبِرُواْ إِنَّ الأَرْضَ لِلّهِ يُورِثُهَا مَن يَشَاء مِنْ عِبَادِهِ وَالْعَاقِبَةُ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ قَالُواْ أُوذِينَا مِن قَبْلِ أَن تَأْتِينَا وَمِن بَعْدِ مَا جِئْتَنَا قَالَ عَسَى رَبُّكُمْ أَن يُهْلِكَ عَدُوَّكُمْ وَيَسْتَخْلِفَكُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ فَيَنظُرَ كَيْفَ تَعْمَلُونَ )( الأعراف 127 ) . أى أن الاضطهاد استمر متصلا قبل مجيء موسى وبعده، والعدو الذي يمارس الاضطهاد شخص واحد ، وهو الذي سيلقي الهلاك وسيخلفه بنو إسرائيل في الأرض ..
وفي سورة القصص تفصيلات أكثر يتضح منها أن فرعون موسى شخص واحد وملك واحد . يقول تعالى: (إِنَّ فِرْعَوْنَ عَلَا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَجَعَلَ أَهْلَهَا شِيَعًا يَسْتَضْعِفُ طَائِفَةً مِّنْهُمْ يُذَبِّحُ أَبْنَاءهُمْ وَيَسْتَحْيِي نِسَاءهُمْ إِنَّهُ كَانَ مِنَ الْمُفْسِدِينَ وَنُرِيدُ أَن نَّمُنَّ عَلَى الَّذِينَ اسْتُضْعِفُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَنَجْعَلَهُمْ أَئِمَّةً وَنَجْعَلَهُمُ الْوَارِثِينَ وَنُمَكِّنَ لَهُمْ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَنُرِي فِرْعَوْنَ وَهَامَانَ وَجُنُودَهُمَا مِنْهُم مَّا كَانُوا يَحْذَرُونَ وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى أُمِّ مُوسَى أَنْ أَرْضِعِيهِ فَإِذَا خِفْتِ عَلَيْهِ فَأَلْقِيهِ فِي الْيَمِّ وَلَا تَخَافِي وَلَا تَحْزَنِي إِنَّا رَادُّوهُ إِلَيْكِ وَجَاعِلُوهُ مِنَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ فَالْتَقَطَهُ آلُ فِرْعَوْنَ لِيَكُونَ لَهُمْ عَدُوًّا وَحَزَنًا إِنَّ فِرْعَوْنَ وَهَامَانَ وَجُنُودَهُمَا كَانُوا خَاطِئِينَ ) ( القصص 4: 8 ) .
أى أن الفرعون الذي اضطهد بني إسرائيل هو نفسه الذي كفل موسى وهو نفسه الذي كان موسى سببا في ضياع ملكه ، بل أن الملأ هو نفس الملأ ، وهامان هو نفسه هامان في سنوات الاضطهاد وفي الغرق أيضا .
وفي سورة الشعراء توضيح طريف نتأكد منه أن الفرعون الذي تربي موسى في كنفه هو نفسه فرعون الذي جاءه موسى فيما بعد نبيا مرسلا يطلب الخروج بقومه ، وقد تعرف عليه فرعون بعد تلك المدة الطويلة وقال له: (قَالَ أَلَمْ نُرَبِّكَ فِينَا وَلِيدًا وَلَبِثْتَ فِينَا مِنْ عُمُرِكَ سِنِينَ وَفَعَلْتَ فَعْلَتَكَ الَّتِي فَعَلْتَ وَأَنتَ مِنَ الْكَافِرِينَ ؟ ) (الشعراء 18 : 19 ) .

2 ـ أى إن فرعون موسى شخص واحد .. فمن هو ؟
أنه ليس بالقطع رمسيس الثاني الذي دحر الحيثيين في قادش بالشام وأرغمهم على عقد أول معاهدة في التاريخ ، وأحكم سيطرته على الشام خصوصا في جنوبها .
ليس هو رمسيس الثاني لسبب بسيط ، أن موسى حين قتل المصري وهرب من فرعون أتجه إلى مدين بالشام ، فكيف يهرب موسى من فرعون إلى فرعون ؟ كيف يهرب من يد فرعون اليمنى إلى يد فرعون اليسرى ؟
المفهوم أن يعشين في عصر رمسيس آخر يكون خلفا لرمسيس الثاني وأضعف قبضة منه على الشام حتى يحس موسى بالأمن وهو يستقر هناك مختفيا عن الأعين ..
والمفهوم أن يرث ذلك الفرعون عظمة رمسيس الثاني وأن يكون له من القوة الداخلية ما يمكنه من شغل وقت فراغه بتحديد النسل لطائفة مستضعفة في شعبه ، وأن يستخدم جيشه في التدريب على حرب داخليه مضمونة النصر ضد المستضعفين ، علاوة على ما انشغل به من عقد المؤتمرات وإلقاء الخطابات على نحو ما تردد في القرآن الكريم: (وَنَادَى فِرْعَوْنُ فِي قَوْمِهِ قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ أَلَيْسَ لِي مُلْكُ مِصْرَ وَهَذِهِ الْأَنْهَارُ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِي أَفَلَا تُبْصِرُونَ أَمْ أَنَا خَيْرٌ مِّنْ هَذَا الَّذِي هُوَ مَهِينٌ وَلَا يَكَادُ يُبِينُ ) (الزخرف 51) (فَحَشَرَ فَنَادَى فَقَالَ أَنَا رَبُّكُمُ الْأَعْلَى ) (النازعات 23 ـ )
ولو كان هذا الفرعون – مثل رمسيس الثاني – منشغلا بحروب خارجية ما التفت إلى الداخل بهذه الطريقة ، علاوة على أنه لم يرد في القرآن أن فرعون موسى قد أنشغل بغير مصر ..
لقد تحدث القرآن الكريم عن بني إسرائيل في عصر موسى وهم يرفضون دعوته لدخول فلسطين لأن فيها " قوما جبارين " وأولئك القوم الجبارون من سكان فلسطين كانت لهم دولة ذات حدود وأبواب، أى دولة مستقلة و لم تكن تابعة لمصر وقتها ، بل كانت دولة مهابة ، ونلمح هذا من الحوار الذى دار بين موسى وقومه ،ثم ما قاله رجلان من الشجعان : ( قَالُوا يَا مُوسَى إِنَّ فِيهَا قَوْمًا جَبَّارِينَ وَإِنَّا لَن نَّدْخُلَهَا حَتَّىَ يَخْرُجُواْ مِنْهَا فَإِن يَخْرُجُواْ مِنْهَا فَإِنَّا دَاخِلُونَ قَالَ رَجُلاَنِ مِنَ الَّذِينَ يَخَافُونَ أَنْعَمَ اللّهُ عَلَيْهِمَا ادْخُلُواْ عَلَيْهِمُ الْبَابَ فَإِذَا دَخَلْتُمُوهُ فَإِنَّكُمْ غَالِبُونَ وَعَلَى اللّهِ فَتَوَكَّلُواْ إِن كُنتُم مُّؤْمِنِينَ ) (المائدة 22 ـ )..
والمعنى المستفاد من القرآن أنه بعد سقوط فرعون موسى بنظامه في البحر الأحمر قامت دولة مستقلة في فلسطين أرهبت بني إسرائيل فقالوا لموسى : ( قَالُواْ يَا مُوسَى إِنَّا لَن نَّدْخُلَهَا أَبَدًا مَّا دَامُواْ فِيهَا فَاذْهَبْ أَنتَ وَرَبُّكَ فَقَاتِلا إِنَّا هَاهُنَا قَاعِدُونَ قَالَ رَبِّ إِنِّي لا أَمْلِكُ إِلاَّ نَفْسِي وَأَخِي فَافْرُقْ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَ الْقَوْمِ الْفَاسِقِينَ ) (المائدة 22 ،24 ).
إن تلك الدولة الكنعانية التي أرهبت بني إسرائيل لم تقم فجأة بين يوم وليلة وإنما بدأت تتكون على مهل أثناء انشغال فرعون موسى باضطهاد بني إسرائيل واستغراقه بشئون مصر الداخلية ، وأثناء ذلك اتسعت تلك الكيانات السياسية في الشام وتحررت من السيطرة المصرية فلما سقط فرعون وجنوه في البحر كانوا هم القوة الكبرى في المنطقة ..
.وبنو إسرائيل في عصر موسى عرفوا الكسل التام ، إذ كانت عصا موسى هي التي تجلب لهم المن والسلوى وتفجر لهم عيون الأرض أثنتا عشره عينا للاثنتى عشرة قبيلة ، والشيء الوحيد الذي نشطوا إليه هو أنهم صاغوا العجل الذهبي من الذهب المصري وقاموا على عبادته .. وحين طلب منهم موسى أن يدخلوا فلسطين طلبوا أن يخرج منها الفلسطينيون أولا ، أو أن يذهب موسى وربه ليقاتلا الفلسطينيين بالنيابة عنهم..
وبسبب تقاعس بني إسرائيل في عصر موسى عن الجهاد فإن الله تعالى حكم عليهم بأن يظلوا في الصحراء تائهين حتى ينقرض ذلك الجيل المتهالك ويأتي جيل آخر أشد وأقوى ، ومات موسى في فترة التيه ، وبعده جاء نبيٌّ وتم في عهده تعيين جالوت ملكا .. وهو الذي هزم طالوت الفلسطيني وأسٌّس دولة لبني إسرائيل ..
. والذي نفهمه أن الإمبراطورية المصرية تقلصت إلى حدود مصر الطبيعية بعد عصر فرعون موسى إلى درجة أنه قامت لبني إسرائيل دولة على حدودها الشرقية .
وذلك يرجح أن يكون فرعون موسى من خلفاء رمسيس الثالث ..
لقد تعاقب بعد رمسيس الثالث ثمانية من الملوك كل منهم فرعون يحمل لقب رمسيس ، ولا نسمع عنهم كثيرا كما يقول المؤرخون .
ويعزز ذلك أن مصر دخلت بعدهم في دور الضعف والانقسام والانهيار وتولي السلطة الليبيون والنوبيون وفراعنة ضعاف ثم احتل مصر الآشوريون ثم الفرس ، ومعناه أن فرعون مصر في عصر موسى هو آخر الفراعنة الكبار ، وقد لقي مصيره في اليم وحقت أللعنة على خلفائه الذين يسيرون على منواله..

3 ـ والقرآن يذكر أن موسى دعا الله أن ينتقم من فرعون ويهلكه ويطمس على أمواله ..وأن الله تعالى قال لموسى وهارون ": (وَقَالَ مُوسَى رَبَّنَا إِنَّكَ آتَيْتَ فِرْعَوْنَ وَمَلأهُ زِينَةً وَأَمْوَالاً فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا رَبَّنَا لِيُضِلُّواْ عَن سَبِيلِكَ رَبَّنَا اطْمِسْ عَلَى أَمْوَالِهِمْ وَاشْدُدْ عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ فَلاَ يُؤْمِنُواْ حَتَّى يَرَوُاْ الْعَذَابَ الأَلِيمَ قَالَ قَدْ أُجِيبَت دَّعْوَتُكُمَا فَاسْتَقِيمَا وَلاَ تَتَّبِعَآنِّ سَبِيلَ الَّذِينَ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ ) (يونس 88 ،89 ).
وقد لحقت الدعوة ليس بفرعون موسى وحده بل بالنظام الفرعوني بأكمله فلم تر مصر بعدها فرعونا عظيما مهابا ..كما يؤكد ذلك التاريخ المصري القديم ، ولا تزال تلك الدعوة تلحق كل فرعون يحكم مصر مستبدا مفسدا، حتى فى عصرنا الراهن.ومن أجل هذا كان قصص فرعون موسى من أكثر القصص ترديدا فى القرآن الكريم.
والله تعالى لا يحكى هذا عبثا ـ تعالى الله تعالى عن العبث ـ (إِنَّهُ لَقَوْلٌ فَصْلٌ وَمَا هُوَ بِالْهَزْلِ إِنَّهُمْ يَكِيدُونَ كَيْدًا وَأَكِيدُ كَيْدًا فَمَهِّلِ الْكَافِرِينَ أَمْهِلْهُمْ رُوَيْدًا ) ( الطارق 13 ـ ) .
لقد كرر الله تعالى ذلك القصص القرآنى ليكون عبرة وعظة لكل البشر الى قيام الساعة : (لَقَدْ كَانَ فِي قَصَصِهِمْ عِبْرَةٌ لِّأُوْلِي الأَلْبَابِ مَا كَانَ حَدِيثًا يُفْتَرَى وَلَـكِن تَصْدِيقَ الَّذِي بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ وَتَفْصِيلَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَهُدًى وَرَحْمَةً لِّقَوْمٍ يُؤْمِنُونَ ) (يوسف 111 ).

هنا أعود لموضوع أخى ابن طيبة وقوله أن قصة موسى وفرعون وبنى إسرائيل كانت خارج مصر وقد حدد على ما أذكر جيزان بالمملكة العربية السعودية وقد قلت أنا إذا كانت حدثت خارج مصر فأنها تكون قد حدثت بالسودان لعدة أمور يستطيع من يريد العودة للمشاركات فى الصفحات السابقة ..وقد قال عالم الآثار الصهيوني زئيف هرتسوج المدرس بقسم آثار و حضارة الشرق القديم في جامعة تل أبيب والذي شارك في عدة حفائر أثرية بمدن فلسطين المحتلة وله عدة كتب في هذا المجال يعلن في صحيفة ها آرتس الصهيونية بتاريخ 29/10/1999قائلا:" من المعتقد أن سكان العالم كله وليس مواطنو إسرائيل وأبناء الشعب اليهودي وحدهم سيذهلون لسماع الحقائق التي باتت معروفة لعلماء الآثار الذين يتولون الحفريات في أرض إسرائيل منذ فترة من الزمن .ففي العشرين سنة الأخيرة حدث إنقلاب حقيقي في نظرة علماء الآثار الإسرائيليين إلى التوراة باعتبارها مصدرا تاريخيا .إن اغلبية المشتغلين في النقاشات العلمية في مجال توراة وآثار وتاريخ شعب إسرائيل الذين كانوا حتى الان يبحثون عن البراهين و الدلائل للحكايات الواردة في العهد القديم , يتفقون الآن على أن مراحل تكون شعب إسرائيل كانت مغايرة تماما لما جاء وصفه في التوراة .إن من الصعوبة بمكان قبول ذلك , ولكن من الواضح للعلماء و الباحثين اليوم أن شعب إسرائيل لم يقم في مصر ولم يتيه في الصحراء ولم يحتل البلاد (يقصد أرض فلسطين الكنعانية) من خلال حملة عسكرية ولم يستوطنها من خلال أسباطه الإثنا عشر …"وبخصوص تاريخية واقعة الخروج نراه يضيف قائلا:"لا تتطرق الوثائق المصرية المعروفة لنا بالمرة إلى مكوث شعب إسرائيل في مصر أو لخروجهم منها وقد تطرقوا في وثائق ومستندات كثيرة إلى عادات و تقاليد الرعاة الرحل (الذين يسمون شاسو )في الدخول إلى مصر إبان القحط و الجوع والإستيطان في أطراف الدلتا ولكن ذلك لم يكن بالحدث الوحيد فمثل هذه الأحداث ظهرت في أحيان متقاربة خلال آلاف السنين ولم تكن ظاهرة شاذة…. هذه الأحداث المركزية في التاريخ الإسرائيلي لاتحظى بالدعم و التأكيد من الوثائق الخارجية للتوراة أو من خلال مكتشفات أثرية وتجمع غالبية المؤرخين اليوم على أن المكوث في مصر والخروج منها كانا في أقصى الأحوال مجرد تصرفات لبعض العائلات وتم توسيع حكاية هذه العائلات وتاميمها من أجل خدمة العقيدة اللاهوتية لتشمل الشعب كله" …ويتقارب ما ذكره العالم الصهيوني بخصوص الخروج العبراني المزعوم من مصر مع ما ذهبت إليه قبل ذلك البريطانية كاثلين كينيون (إحدى أهم المنقبين الأثريين بفلسطين المحتلة في النصف الثاني من القرن العشرين ) حيث تقول :" تكمن صعوبة التقييم التاريخي لمسألة الخروج في ان الأسفار الأولى للكتاب المقدس قد جاءت لتجميع عدد كبير من التقاليد القبلية , حاول المحررون تذويبها في نص مضطرد عن تحركات جماعات اعتقدوا أنها تشكل شعبا واحدا منذ البداية , ولقد كان من نتائج إعادة الصياغة هذه , أن المحررين قد أظهروا أن كل تلك القبائل قد شارك في الخروج ومر من خلال التجربة الدينية ذاتها في سيناء و ولكن الإحتمال الأقوى هو أن القبائل التي إستقرت في فلسطين كانت من أصول مختلفة ومتنوعة

----------


## ابن طيبة

*استاذي الجليل سيد ابراهيم*
*لا استطيع امام هذا الموجز الشافي الوافي للصفحات الثلاثين هي عمر هذا الموضوع الشيق الشائك*
*الا ان اقول سلمت و سلمت يداك*
*و عودة لموضعنا بعد طول غياب*
*اسمح لي بالاتي*
*في نهاية مداخلتي سوف اذكر لكم تساؤلا ارجو الاجابة عليه و في اجابته الكثير و الكثير مما سوف يفيدنا في موضوعنا اذا كنا سوف نتبني ان هذه الملحمة بكامل فصولها قد جرت خارج اقليمنا المصري المتعارف عليه الان*
*و هو ما سوف نتبناه في مداخلاتنا التالية كنظرية اولي* 
*اما اذا كنا سوف نتبني ان هذه الملحمة قد حدثت في مصر التي نقيم عليها الان فاننا سوف نذهب الي ذلك و لكننا سوف نرجع بذاكرتنا الي الوراء كثيرا قبل عصر الاسرات و لنا اسبابنا*
*لذا دعونا نتبني ان الملحمة قد جرت خارج مصر و تحديدا في الركن الجنوبي الغربي من جزيرة العرب*
*و دعوني اطرح عليكم التساؤل التالي و الذي عرضه صاحبه في احد المنتديات*

*هل حكم بني إسرائيل مصر(إيقبط) ؟*
*يقول الإمام أبي إسحاق أحمد بن محمد بن إبراهيم النيسابوري المعروف بالثعلبي المتوفي في القرن الرابع الهجري في كتابه عن أنبياء الله المسمي عرائس المجالس أن... " الله سبحانه*
*و تعالي حين أغرق فرعون و من معه و نجي موسي - عليه السلام - و من معه , بعث موسي جندين عظيمين من بني إسرائيل كل جند اثنا عشر ألفاً إلي مدائن فرعون , و هي يومئذ خالية من أهلها , قد أهلك الله عظماءهم و رؤساءهم و مقاتليهم , فلم يبقي منهم إلا النساء و الصبيان و المرضي و الهرمي , فأمر علي الجندين يوشع بن نون و كالب بن يوقنا , فدخلوا بلاد فرعون و غنموا ما كان فيها من أموالهم و كنوزهم , فحملوا من ذلك ما استقلت به الحمول منها , و ما لم* 
*يطيقوا حمله و ما لم يطيقوا حمله باعوه من قوم أخرين و أستخلف يوشع بن نون علي قوم فرعون رجلاً من بني إسرائيل و عاد إلي موسي بمن معه من المسلمين غانمين شاكرين . "* 

*إنتهي الإقتباس من كتاب عرائس المجالس* 

*فهمنا مما نقلت أعلاه أن يوشع أستخلف علي حكم مصر رجلاً من بني إسرائيل ... فهل حكم مصر اي رجل من بني إسرائيل ؟ لا* 

*لذا أي شخص سيقرأ هذا الكلام سوف يتهم الإمام أبي إسحاق الثعلبي بالكذب و سيقول في نفسه أن ذلك الرجل لم يكن يعلم أنه سيأتي اليوم الذي تفك فيه اللغة الهيروغليفية و يعلم القبط أنه كذاب و مزور للتاريخ لأن إيقبط لم يحكمها إسرائيلي من قوم موسي ! هذا لو إفترضنا أن مصر التي عاش و ولد بها نبي الله موسي هي إيقبط ! أما لو أفترضنا أنها اليمن فهذا ينفي عن الرجل تهمة الكذب و التضليل و تزييف التاريخ ! و في رأيي الشخصي هذا دليل علي أن مصر ليست هي إيقبط*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

مرحباً صديقى ابن طيبة . بداية لنقاش جاد أتعشم من الأخوة الأعزاء النقاش فيما أتانا به ابن طيبة وزلى عودة بمشيئة الله
دمتم بخير

----------


## وريث من خبر رع

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
والدى العزيز/ أستاذ سيد
أخى الفاضل/ إبن طيبة
لى تعليق بسيط للغاية علمنى إياه دكاترتى فى كلية الأثار

هذا التعليق يجب علينا أن نتخذه طريقا ثابتا نمشى  عليه ويتلخص هذا التعليق فى

(           ما هى     إثباتات هذا الحكى         التاريخية           )

فنحن نتحدث  الأن عن موضوع تاريخى  وبشكل علمى لا عن قصص دينى  نلتزم فيه الحكمة والعظة
فلا يمكننى أن أستوحى أى قص تاريخى قديم على أنه يحتمل الصح بل دوما نؤمن أن القصص التاريخ كاذب حتى تثبت دقته من الإكتشافات التاريخية
مثلا لو جاز أن نعتبر هذ الذى تفضلت وعرضته علينا صحيح فأين آثار هذا الحاكم الذى حكم مصر وما أثر تحول المصريين إلى اليهودية أو الإسلام حتى على تاريخهم ونظرتهم لعباداتهم السابقة والتالية 
فمثلا أخن أتون بعد ثورته الدينية إكتشف المصريون بعض الثغرات فى فكرهم الدينى مالوا بعد هذة الثورة إلى محاولة إكمال تلك الثغرات
لذلك أعلنها وبكل ثقة أننى لولا ذكر اليهود فى القرآن لما إعترفت بوجودهم فى الأزمان القديمة تلك

أما بخصوص إسم إقبط أو قبط أو مصر فأنا متابع إلى أن أتمكن من إيجاد أسانيد تؤيد أو ترفض أى الإحتمالات 
هذا وتفضلوا جميعا شكرى ودعواتى لكم برغيف خبز يوميا

----------


## الصاعق

*هل النص المذكور حديث نبوي؟* 

*إن كان كذلك فنرجو إسناده ، لأن كتب المؤرخين المسلمين تمتلئ بقصص خرافية عن الشعوب البادئة لا سند ولها وبالتالي لا تعد نصاً دينياً في الأصل.*

*أنا لا اعتقد أن هناك نص ديني (( صحيح )) ينافي العلم بأي شكل*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وريث من خبر رع
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


*


> *والدى العزيز/ أستاذ سيد*
> *أخى الفاضل/ إبن طيبة*
> *لى تعليق بسيط للغاية علمنى إياه دكاترتى فى كلية الأثار*
> 
> *هذا التعليق يجب علينا أن نتخذه طريقا ثابتا نمشى عليه ويتلخص هذا التعليق فى*
> 
> *( ما هى إثباتات هذا الحكى التاريخية )*
> 
> *فنحن نتحدث الأن عن موضوع تاريخى وبشكل علمى لا عن قصص دينى نلتزم فيه الحكمة والعظة*
> ...




*اخي الفاضل وريث من خبر رع*
*لو عدت الي الصفحات الثلاثون السابقة من عمر الموضوع لعلمت ماذا اقصد من كلامي*
*و لعلمت انني لا القي الكلام علي عواهنه و انما ادعم كل ارائي بالادلة من القران او السنة المطهرة او من التاريخ*
*و اذا كان اساتذتك في كلية الاثار قد علموك كيفية البحث و طرقه فاحمد الله انني قد تعلمت ذلك من فترة كبيرة جدا*
*اخي الكريم*
*من اسس الحوار و النقاش الجاد الا نتكلم في موضوع حتي نعلم خلفياته*
*لذا دعني ادعوك لقراءة ما سبق من الصفحات حتي تقف علي الاسس الذي ناديت بها في مداخلتي السابقة*
*و اعيد قولي انا هنا ادرس نظريتين*
*اولاهما تفيد ان القصة بكل ما فيها لم تحدث ههنا في مصر و لها اسانيدها التاريخية و الدينية كذلك*
*ثانيهما ان القصة ككل متكامل حدثت هنا في مصر و لكن في فترة غارقة في القدم قد تصل الي عصر ما قبل الاسرات و هي مدعومة كذلك بالادلة التاريخية و ما يؤيدها من القران و السنة*

*و اخيرا*
*نحن هنا باحثين عن الحقيقة*
*و نعرض لنظريات قد تقبل الصواب او الخطا فان اصبنا فهو توفيق من الله و فضله و ان اخطانا فيكفينا شرف المحاولة و ما بذلناه من مجهود*

*و حتي نكون منصفين عند بحثنا في موضوع ما يجب ان نتجرد من كل ما يمكن ان يؤثر علينا او علي تاييدنا لراي من عدمه*

*و لقد سالت في مداخلتي السابقة سؤال هل حكم ملك من بني اسرائيل مصر و الثعلبي هنا في تفسيره يعتمد علي بعض الروايات من الاسرائيليات التي تذخر بها كتب التفسير  و لكن وردت في كتاب الله صراحة ما نادي به الثعلبي و لكن ليس بمثل التفصيل الذي قال به يقول الله تعالي :*
*""وأورثنا القوم الذين كانوا يستضعفون مشارق الأرض ومغاربها التي باركنا فيها "" *الأعراف : 137 * 
**
**هذا و الله و رسوله اعلي و اعلم*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصاعق
					

هل النص المذكور حديث نبوي؟


*


> *إن كان كذلك فنرجو إسناده ، لأن كتب المؤرخين المسلمين تمتلئ بقصص خرافية عن الشعوب البادئة لا سند ولها وبالتالي لا تعد نصاً دينياً في الأصل.*
> 
> *أنا لا اعتقد أن هناك نص ديني (( صحيح )) ينافي العلم بأي شكل*




*اخي الفاضل الصاعق*
*لا يوجد نص ديني صحيح ينافي العلم باي شكل*
*اما ما قال به الثعلبي فهو تفسير لاية توريث الله لبني اسرائيل ارض مصر و ان كان في كلامه الاعتماد بشكل كبير علي الاسرائيليات و لكنه تساؤل وجيه* 
*هل حكم بنو اسرائيل مصر*
*الاجابة القاطعة الحاسمة هي النفي*

*لذا يجب علينا قبل ان نطرح نظريتنا ان نتاكد من توافق المتون التاريخية باشكالها المتعددة او القرائن التي تعتمد عليها ما جاء في كتاب الله و سنه نبيه اما عن التوراة فاننا نلجا اليها فقط للاستئناس و ان كنا سنفرد لها مبحثا كاملا لكشف التناقض البين الذي تحفل به نصوصها*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## وريث من خبر رع

أخى  الفاضل /إبن طيبة
لم أتهم أى شخص فى المنتدى بشىء أو بعدم الدقة 
ولقد كنت ولازلت متابع بشغف كل جديد فى هذا الموضوع بل لا أخفيك سرا أن بحثى عن شيىء من هذا الموضوع هو السبب المباشر لإنضمامى لهذا المنتدى 
أخى الفاضل /إبن طيبة 
أشتم فى تعليقك عدم فهم أو قل فهم خاطىء لمعنى تعليقى 
فأنا لم ولن أقصد بأى شكل أو تلميح من قريب أو بعيد  أى إسائه لأى باحث 
ولم يكن مقصدى أى إشارة لمدى علمى بل كل ما كنت أرتئيه هو الرفض لأخذ أى معلومة ليست موثقة كما تعلمت ولم أرد بأى شكل إتهام أحد بعدم الموضوعية 

أما ذكر ذلك فى القرآن فلربما له مقصد قوم آخريين ولم يقصد بنى إسرائيل
هذا وتفضلوا بقبول تحياتى 
وكل عام وأنتم بخير 
والسلام عليكم 
ملحوظة إن كانت مشاركتى لكم فى هذا الموضوع ستتسبب فى خلاف شخصى بينى وبين أى منكم فأنا أحب أن أكسب أخوة أهم من أن أفوز بوجهة نظر

----------


## ابن طيبة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وريث من خبر رع
					

أخى الفاضل /الصاعق


*


> *لم أتهم أى شخص فى المنتدى بشىء أو بعدم الدقة* 
> *ولقد كنت ولازلت متابع بشغف كل جديد فى هذا الموضوع بل لا أخفيك سرا أن بحثى عن شيىء من هذا الموضوع هو السبب المباشر لإنضمامى لهذا المنتدى* 
> *أخى الفاضل /الصاعق* 
> *أشتم فى تعليقك عدم فهم أو قل فهم خاطىء لمعنى تعليقى* 
> *فأنا لم ولن أقصد بأى شكل أو تلميح من قريب أو بعيد أى إسائه لأى باحث* 
> *ولم يكن مقصدى أى إشارة لمدى علمى بل كل ما كنت أرتئيه هو الرفض لأخذ أى معلومة ليست موثقة كما تعلمت ولم أرد بأى شكل إتهام أحد بعدم الموضوعية* 
> 
> *أما ذكر ذلك فى القرآن فلربما له مقصد قوم آخريين ولم يقصد بنى إسرائيل*
> *هذا وتفضلوا بقبول تحياتى* 
> ...




*الاخ الفاضل وريث من خبر رع*
*اعتقد بانني ابن طيبة من قام بالرد عليك و ليس اخانا الفاضل الصاعق*
*اذا كنت تشتم في تعليقي عدم فهم فشكرا لك او كما قلت فان فهمي خاطيء*
*ما علينا*
*و بدلا من قولك ان القران الكريم قصد قومين اخرين فدعني هنا انهج منهجك العلمي*
*اين دليلك من الكتاب او السنة او التاريخ*

*اخي الفاضل وريث من خبر رع*
*مشاركتك لنا في الموضوع تزيد بالتاكيد من ثقله*
*و انا لست صاحب الموضوع حتي اتدخل فيما لا يعنيني*
*و لكن اخي الكريم طال بنا الجدل فيما لا طائل من وراءه* 

*عن نفسي شخصيا لا احمل لك اي عتاب و لكن مرحب بك دائما في موضوعك و منتداك*
*و الاختلاف في الراي لا و لن يفسد للود قضية*
*و ان كان فهمي قد خانني في ان افهم مداخلتك*
*فتقبل شديد اعتذاري*
*اخوك*
*معتز فطين*
*مودتي*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

أرى أن بعض المشاركات الجديدة بالموضوع وأنا لم أقرأها وسأعود اليها فارجو أن لا يزعل منى أحد .
منذ بدأنا موضوعنا لمحاولة معرفة من هو فرعون سيدنا موسى ونحن نجتهد فى الخوض فى أغوار الماضى السحيق وهدفنا هو الحقيقة المطلقة ولو أننا كما أقتربنا منها أكتشفنا أنها بعيدة المنال ومع ذلك نحاول بدون كلل أو ملل فنحن نفتش ونفحص فى نظريات يصعب التأكد من صحتها .
وسبق للصديق ابن طيبة أن أتانا بنظريته التى يؤيدها الكثيريين من أن أحداث القصة برمتها لم تحدث فى مصر ! وقد زاحمته أنا ايضاً وقلت إذا لم تكن قد جرت فى مصر فأنها تكون قد جرت بالسودان وقدمت ما أستطعت العثور عليه لإثبات نظريتى وقلت أننى لا أؤمن بها تماماً وأنما هو مجرد أجتهاد . وقد وعدنى ابن طيبة ببحث الموضوع وأعتقد أن البحث ما زال جارياً .
المهم هنا أننى حاولت أن أشارك ابن طيبه نظريته وأتيت ببعض الأطروحات منها ما سبق طرحه وقد يكون فيها جديد .
اعتقد أننا فى مشاركات سابقة تطرقنا إلى أخطاء شمبليون فى ترجمة اللغة المصرية القديمة وأفردنا لذلك عدة مداخالات . والآن وجدت من يتسأل عن الأسماء الخاصة بالقصة وبعدها عن الأسماء الفرعونية أو قربها منها وقد وجدت من يعلق على قبيلة خزاعة وأختلافها اللغوى عن اسماء جميع القبائل العربية حيث أن القبائل العربية أسمائها مستقاة من أسماء شهور او أيّام أو ظواهر الطبيعة ( كــ"سهيل" و "نجم" مثلا) او من الحيوانات (كــ"كلب" و "كلاب" و "كليب" و "أسد" و "يمامة" مثلا) , أو أشياء طبيعية (كــ"حجر" و "صخر" مثلا)..أو حتّى فى فعل (كــ"قريش") من التقريش أى التأليف والجمع وفى قول آخر من التقريش أى تقريش الأموال عن طريق التجارة.
.أمّا "خزاعة" فلم يجد لها اللغويّون العرب أصلا واضحا , وقال بعضهم  أنها سمّيت "خزاعة" لتخزّعها أى لتأخّرها وانقطاعها بعد خروجها من أرض اليمن شمالا الى الحجاز .
وفى كتاب "مفتاح اللغة المصرية القديمة رائع لـــ"أنطون ذكرى" صادر من دار الشروق
يتناول فيه  أصل كلمة خزاعة وينسبه لمصر الفرعونية  ويقول ( الكلمة "خو" هى فعل بمعنى صان أو حرس أو حمى (وتكتب هيروغليفيا على هيئة ذراع يحمل مدقّا) و الكلمة "سا" تعنى ابن وتكتب هيروغليفيّا على هيئة ذكر البط , ولكن اذا كانت مكتوبة على شكل مقعد فانّها تنطق حينئذ "س" فقط وتعنى فى هذه الحالة الكرسى وأحيانا البيت عندما يكون البيت يخص ملكا جالسا على عرش أى على كرسىوالكلمة "عا" تعنى الكبير أو العظيم وتكتب هيروغليفيا على شكل وتد الخيمة وبتجميعهم نحصل على ( خزاعه = خو-سا-عا = حرّاس الابن الكبير أى حرّاس الابن العظيم (بمعنى ابن الاله أو ابن الملك) أو حرّاس الكرسى الكبير أى حرّاس الكرسى العظيم أو حرّاس البيت الكبير او حرّاس البيت العظيم  وقد فسر البعض ذلك بأن خزاعة حجاب البيت الحرام العتيق  .
وقد قارن البعض بين الأسماء الفرعونية المصرية مثل رمسيس واخناتون ونفرتيتى وأحمس وتوت عنخ آمون وبين اسماء وردت بالقرآن الكريم مثل سيدنا أدريس الذى نعرف أنه كان بمصر الفرعونية ومنهم من شبه أسم أدريس بأزوريس وأيزيس وكذا تطرق البعض لأسم هامان وأسيا بنت مزاحم والسيدة هاجر وزليخة زوجة العزيز وأن هذه الأسماء اصولها عربية وطبعاً الهدف من مقارنة الأسماء القول بأن القصة وقعت خارج مصرنا فى مناطق تسمى بها الأسماء بأصول عربية .
وقد استبعد البعض اسماء سيدنا موسى وسيدنا هارون والسامري وبقية بني إسرائيل لإنهم كانوا من عرق أخر .وذهب أخرون أن كل هذه الأسماء سامية ولا علاقة لها بمصرنا وأن علاقتهم بمصر الأخرى التى هى ( عسير ).
وأعتقد أن أخى غريب الدار فى مشاركة سابقة له أشار إلى الأسرة الثالثة عشرة وأنه من الجائز حدوث القصة فى ايام هذه الأسر لذا لم تدون . وبحثت فوجد أن حقبة هذه الأسرة والأسر التى أتت بعدها  غامضة وكلها عهود ظلام لم يفصح عنها التاريخ  وأعتقد أنه يوجد غموض فى نفس الفترة فى تاريخ اليمن والجزيرة العربية .
وقد تسأل البعض عن الأتى وهى تساؤلات تبدو غريبة .
-  هل زار  سيدنا إبراهيم عليه السلام   مصر أم زار بلدة أو دولة صغيرة تقع على الساحل الغربي لجبال عسير في إتجاه البحر البحر الأحمر .. وهي منطقة منخفضة تصب فيها الجداول المائية المنحدرة من جبال عسير بها .. وسميت مصر لكون أهلها هم من نسل حفيد سيدنا نوح والمعروف بالحفيد " مصرايم وقيل أنت هذه المنطقة قريبة من باب المندب  .
 - نفس التساؤل عن   سيدنا يعقوب عندما أتى  لأرض " مصر " نصحه سيدنا يوسف بأن يبلغ فرعون مصر بأنه يريد العيش في منطقة رعي ..فأرسله فرعون مصر إلي مدينة أسمها " جاسان " أي جيزان بجنوب جبال عسير والتي هي قريبا أيضا لباب المندب. 
- عندما ولد سيدنا موسي عليه السلام .. وضعته أمه في  اليم " وفسره المفسرون على أن اليم هو نهر النيل أو قنواته ..إلا أن الله كان من السهل جدا أن يسمي نهر النيل بأسمه .. ولكنه تعمد أستخدام أسم " اليم " لكونه كلمة سامية وعبرية وعربية في نفس الوقت .. فهي تعني مياه الجدول المنحدر .. ويمنك أن تسأل أي سعودي من أهل الجنوب عن كلمة اليم سيقول لك أن معناه " الجدول المنحدر " وتستخدم تلك الكلمة في المنطقة المشتركة اليوم بين اليمن والسعودية أي منطقة جبال عسير وودي بيشه وآبها. 
- ما يخص   أن سيدنا موسي قد هرب من مصر وأتجه لمدين حيث تقابل مع سيدنا شعيب وتزوج أبنته .. فأين هي مدين .. وأين كان سيدنا شعيب ..اليهود يقولون أن مدين موجودة بالأردن .. إلا أن الواقع يؤكد أن سيدنا شعيب علية السلام كان من سكان مدينة مدين باليمن ولازال حتى اليوم هناك جبل النبي شعيب باليمن .. ووجود اليهود في اليمن يرجع لأن سيدنا موسي عندما هرب من مصر مع بني إسرائيل أتجه للقاء أبو زوجته والذي هو سيدنا شعيب حيث نصحه بتأليف مجلس وزاري للسيطرة على بني إسرائيل بعدما فلت العيار منه .. وهذا الأمر مذكور بوضوح في التوراة .. فمدين شعيب وموسي هي مدين اليمن وليس مدين الأردن. 
- منطقة جبال عسير  منتشر بها  بشكل كبير   صوامع الغلال المبنية من الطين .. والتي يصل إرتفاعها لأكثر من عشرون متر .. في كل مكان ستجد تلك الصوامع لتخزين الغلال . هي نفسها الصوامع التي أحتفظ فيها يوسف بالغلال بتلك المنطقة .

- عسير منطقة خضراء أكثر خصوبة وخضرة من إيجيبت وأن من أفضل مناطق زراعة العنب وهو من أشهر منتجاتها الزراعية .. ونعلم جميعا كيف أن العنب واالغلال كان لهما دورا في قصة سيدنا يوسف عليه السلام بأرض مصر . كما أن بها غابات يعيش بها قرد وغزلان بسبب الوفرة المائية بها .. ومنها حصل سيدناموسي على الأخشاب الثقلية لبناء معبده ومنها أيضا حصل سليمان على أخشاب الأرز لبناء هيكله .. فعسير بها غابات كثيفة .. وأجزاء منها تتشابه مناخيا من حيث الزراعة والأمطار مع إيجيبت . كما يمكنك أيضا التعرف على تقليد " يوم الزينة " وكيف أن أهل عسير لازالوا يحتفظون بأحتفال هذا اليوم على الرغم من دخول الإسلام .. وهو يوم يشابه يوم النيروز بفارس .. حيث يتزين الناس ويرتدون تيجان من الزهور الجميلة على رؤسهم..
أكرر أننى لا أؤكد القصة وأنها جرت خارج مصر ولكن هذا ما وجدته وأرجو أن يكون الموضوع لم يهرب منى ويتشعب على غير هدى



 صورة الأنهر التي كانت تجري تحت فرعون مصر .. وهي نفسها اليم الذي رمي فيه سيدنا موسي . وهي نفسها الأنهر التي تجف سبع سنوات وتفيض سبع سنوات .. كل هذه المعالم الجغرافية تجدها بالقرب من مدينة آبهه وجيزان ومدين بالجنوب الغربي للسعودية . وكلها كانت تقع بالقرب من مملكة سبأ وسد مآرب .( حسب رأى الكاتب ولا أؤكدها أو أنفيها )

----------


## الصاعق

*طالما أن النص المذكور ليس بحديث نبوي نكون إذاً خرجنا من إشكالية فرعية.*

*على كل حال معلوماتي أن الجزيرة العربية كانت عبارة عن مروج سافانا قبل أن يتغير المناخ بنهاية العصر الجليدي، واقترح ان نبداء سوياً ببحث تاريخ نهاية تلك الحقبة الجيولوجية ومقارنتها بالفترة التقريبية والتي نعتقد أن موسى عليه السلام بعث فيها، ومعوماتي أن الدلائل التاريخية تشير إلى أن الفترة التي عاش بها إبراهيم عليه السلام والذي سيخرج من نسله اليهود لاحقاً عام 1500 قبل الميلاد في حدود التقريب ( هوامش الخطاء مئوية بالطبع ) والرقم من الذاكرة فأرجو التصحيح، على كل، هل انتهت وزالت المروج والانهار من الجزيرة العربية قبل ذلك التاريخ؟*
*إن كانت الإجابة بنعم نكن حسمنا بحثنا باستبعاد احتمال ان يكون الفرعون المذكور بالجزيرة العربية ، وإن كانت الإجابة (( لا )) يصبح احتمال وارد ونناقش أدلته.*

*وشكراً لكم*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *طالما أن النص المذكور ليس بحديث نبوي نكون إذاً خرجنا من إشكالية فرعية.*
> 
> *على كل حال معلوماتي أن الجزيرة العربية كانت عبارة عن مروج سافانا قبل أن يتغير المناخ بنهاية العصر الجليدي، واقترح ان نبداء سوياً ببحث تاريخ نهاية تلك الحقبة الجيولوجية ومقارنتها بالفترة التقريبية والتي نعتقد أن موسى عليه السلام بعث فيها، ومعوماتي أن الدلائل التاريخية تشير إلى أن الفترة التي عاش بها إبراهيم عليه السلام والذي سيخرج من نسله اليهود لاحقاً عام 1500 قبل الميلاد في حدود التقريب ( هوامش الخطاء مئوية بالطبع ) والرقم من الذاكرة فأرجو التصحيح، على كل، هل انتهت وزالت المروج والانهار من الجزيرة العربية قبل ذلك التاريخ؟*
> *إن كانت الإجابة بنعم نكن حسمنا بحثنا باستبعاد احتمال ان يكون الفرعون المذكور بالجزيرة العربية ، وإن كانت الإجابة (( لا )) يصبح احتمال وارد ونناقش أدلته.*
> 
> *وشكراً لكم*


 *اذا كان النص الذي اثار التساؤل ليس بحديث نبوي فان الاية القرانية مازالت موجودة (سورة الاعراف) ""وأورثنا القوم الذين كانوا يستضعفون مشارق الأرض ومغاربها التي باركنا فيها ""* 
*الصور التي اعتمد عليها استاذي الجليل سيد ابراهيم هي من فترة لا تتعدي بضع سنوات*
*اذا فهي ما زالت موجودة و الجزء الجنوبي الغربي من الجزيرة العربية يموج بهذه المروج و الانهار التي تتسم بتغيرها الشديد حسب موسم الامطار هناك*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*دعوني ابدا من حيث انتهي اليه استاذي الجليل سيد ابراهيم في المداخلة رقم 456 من الصفحة 31* 
*هل كانت القصة كلها خارج حدود مصر الاقليمية و اذا كان هناك من يتحدث عن اي انهار قد توجد في السعودية في جزء منها هو الجنوبي الغربي فان الصور بالمداخلة 456 مازالت موجودة و توضح الانهار التي تجري هناك و ليس نهر النيل بفرعيه دمياط ورشيد و في عصوره الاقدم اربعة افرع*
*اذا كيف تم ذلك و ما هذا الموجود في سفر الخروج و كيف نعلل هذا التضارب*
*هناك باحث عراقي يدعي فاضل الربيعي*
*دعوني انقل لكم ما جاء في كتاب من كتبه و هو خاص بما جاء في التوراه من تشويه للحقائق بعنوان* 
*حملات سنحاريب على*
*بني إسرائيل في نجران*
*(صناعة تاريخ فلسطيني قديم )*
*باختصار شديد؛ فإن التوراة التي بين أيدينا اليوم، وكما حققها المحققون وترجمها المترجمون، ليست أكثر من نتاج مباشر لقراءة مغلوطة للتاريخ القديم، ولنقل نتاج صناعة للتاريخ القديم قام بها وعلى أكمل وجه، جيل من المحققين الاستشراقيين المهووسين بفلسطين. إن التوراة في نصها العبري لا تذكر قط اسم فلسطين ولا تعرف اسم الفلسطينيين. وما يدعى معركة مياه- مجدو ( هر – مجدو ) ليس سوى قراءة مغلوطة، تاريخية وثقافية ولغوية لمعارك ساحل بني مجيد على البحر الأحمر. هذه المعارك التي وقعت بالفعل بين بني كنانة وبني إسرائيل لم تشهدها شواطيء البحر الأبيض المتوسط؛ بل ضفاف البحر الأحمر ( و التي لا تزال حتى اليوم تعرف ساحلا" طويلا" باسم مياه مجيد- مجدو ). ولسوف ندًلل كيف أن القراءة التي قدمها علماء التوراة لقصص الحملة العسكرية التي قام بها أسرحدون وسنحاريب، قد انتهت إلى تزييف التاريخ القديم والتلاعب به؛ فهما لم يتجها قط إلى فلسطين، ولم يأسرا قبائل من بني إسرائيل هناك، بل اتجها صوب السراة اليمنية لإخضاع القبائل المتمردة على الإمبراطورية الآشورية. ونحن إذ نقدم – في هذا الكتاب – لائحة بأسرى القبائل كما سجلها ودَونها  الشاعران النبيًان عزرا- نحميا؛ فإننا نقدم، في السياق، مقاربة جديدة للقائمة التي سجلها الهمداني لمواطن هذه القبائل، وهي قائمة تتطابق كليا" ومن دون أدنى تلاعب مع قوائم التوراة. وسوف يلاحظ القراء أن أسوار أورشليم التي أعادت القبائل ترميمها فور العودة من السبي البابلي، لا وجود لها في فلسطين؛ بل هي موجودة في السراة اليمنية تماما" كما وصفها عزرا- نحميا.**هذا الكتاب – أخيرا" – يدعو إلى التأمل لا إلى إصدار الأحكام، وإلى التمعن في الحقيقة التاريخية لا إلى تقريرها. إن التاريخ كما تحقق -ومهما كانت درجة التزوير والتلاعب في وقائعه من جانب البشر المعاصرين – ليس بحاجة إلى مؤيدين ومعترضين. كل ما يلزمه هو إنعام الفكر والتأمل، وفوق ذلك إلى الكثير من الشجاعة في رؤية الحقيقة كما هي لا كما يتمناها المرء*
*و دعوني في المداخلة التالية اتجول بكم في داخل صفحات هذا الكتاب*

----------


## الصاعق

*الصور التي أوردها والدي العزيز هي لبعض الجداول البسيطة والتي تظهر بشكل موسمي عارض مع الأمطار، وهي لا تسمح بقيام حضارة زراعية مستقرة وانهار تجري من تحت أقدام فرعون المتجبر يتباهى بها.*

*إضافة إلى ذلك فإن اليهود دخلوا مصر التي نعرفها بشكل مؤكد بالتدريج من أيام الهكسوس، بل أن بعض ملوك الهكسوس حمل أسم (( يعقوب )) والمرجع موسوعة سليم حسن، كما أن القرأن الكريم إعجاز في دقة ألفاظه وهناك فرق بين (( البحر )) و (( النهر )) والجداول الصغيرة الواردة في الصورة. وهكذا رغم أنه لا يمكن الاعتماد على التوارة بشكل مطلق في اثبات تواريخ بعينها غير أننا نجد أن التوراة والقرأن يتفقان على أن الأحداث جرت بمصر، ومصر المتداولة في لسان العرب وقتها هي بلدنا الحبيب والتي تحدث عنها سيدي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في عدد م أحاديثه الشريفة ، وأن من طارد موسى هو (( فرعون )) وهو لقب ملك مصر وكان وزيره (( هامان )) وهذا اللقب تسمى به عدد من وزراء الفراعنة في عصور مختلفة ايضاً.*

*فضلاً عن ذلك فإن العصر الجليدي وانهار الجزيرة العربية الجارية انتهت قبل مولد سيدنا إبراهيم بألاف السنين. لذا فمن وجهة نظري المتواضعة لا يوجد أي احتمال لتأويل مكان الأحداث بغير ما جاء صراحة في محكم التنزيل أو حتى في التوارة أو النصوص التاريخية التي اوضحت الأسماء المستقة من العبرانية لملوك الهكسوس.*

*واعتقد ان الذهاب إلى ذلك المنحى البعيد يحتاج إلى أدلة صلدة غير متوافرة في ضوء الاكتشافات الأثرية الحالية. خاصة وأن موقع ممالك بني إسرائيل معروف وموكد بالتدوينات التاريخية لعدة دول أخرهم تدمير الرومان للهيكل*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *الصور التي أوردها والدي العزيز هي لبعض الجداول البسيطة والتي تظهر بشكل موسمي عارض مع الأمطار، وهي لا تسمح بقيام حضارة زراعية مستقرة وانهار تجري من تحت أقدام فرعون المتجبر يتباهى بها.*
> 
> *إضافة إلى ذلك فإن اليهود دخلوا مصر التي نعرفها بشكل مؤكد بالتدريج من أيام الهكسوس، بل أن بعض ملوك الهكسوس حمل أسم (( يعقوب )) والمرجع موسوعة سليم حسن، كما أن القرأن الكريم إعجاز في دقة ألفاظه وهناك فرق بين (( البحر )) و (( النهر )) والجداول الصغيرة الواردة في الصورة. وهكذا رغم أنه لا يمكن الاعتماد على التوارة بشكل مطلق في اثبات تواريخ بعينها غير أننا نجد أن التوراة والقرأن يتفقان على أن الأحداث جرت بمصر، ومصر المتداولة في لسان العرب وقتها هي بلدنا الحبيب والتي تحدث عنها سيدي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في عدد م أحاديثه الشريفة ، وأن من طارد موسى هو (( فرعون )) وهو لقب ملك مصر وكان وزيره (( هامان )) وهذا اللقب تسمى به عدد من وزراء الفراعنة في عصور مختلفة ايضاً.*
> 
> *فضلاً عن ذلك فإن العصر الجليدي وانهار الجزيرة العربية الجارية انتهت قبل مولد سيدنا إبراهيم بألاف السنين. لذا فمن وجهة نظري المتواضعة لا يوجد أي احتمال لتأويل مكان الأحداث بغير ما جاء صراحة في محكم التنزيل أو حتى في التوارة أو النصوص التاريخية التي اوضحت الأسماء المستقة من العبرانية لملوك الهكسوس.*
> 
> *واعتقد ان الذهاب إلى ذلك المنحى البعيد يحتاج إلى أدلة صلدة غير متوافرة في ضوء الاكتشافات الأثرية الحالية. خاصة وأن موقع ممالك بني إسرائيل معروف وموكد بالتدوينات التاريخية لعدة دول أخرهم تدمير الرومان للهيكل*


*بل دعني اقول ان القران الكريم قد فرق بين البحر و النهر و اليم علي النحو التالي (منقول):*
*تعالوا نتذكر كلمة السر في قصة سيدنا موسي .. إنها كلمة (( اليــــم )) والتي تكررت فقط في قصة سيدنا موسي مع فرعون 8 مرات .. فمصر التوارتية التي عاش فيها سيدنا يوسف وكانت أنهارها تجف وتفيض على مزاجها .. هي نفسها مصر التوراتية التي ولد فيها سيدنا موسي والتي أطلق الله على أنهارها لقب (( اليم )). (( فاليم )) في قصة موسي هو ذاته ( نهر ) يوسف .
وهنا نتسأل .. ماذا تقصد التوارة بكلمة ( النهر ) وماذا يقصد الله بكلمة ( اليم )*
*يتفاخر فرعون مصر بأنه تجري من تحته ( أنهار مصر) فيقول* 
*{وَنَادَى فِرْعَوْنُ فِي قَوْمِهِ قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ أَلَيْسَ لِي مُلْكُ مِصْرَ وَهَذِهِ الْأَنْهَارُ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِي أَفَلَا تُبْصِرُونَ }الزخرف51*
*أنهار مصر .. هي نفسها أنهار يوسف .. التي تجف سبع سنوات وتفيض سبع سنوات .وهي نفسها ( اليم ) التي يجري تحت أرض مصر .. حيث يقول الله سبحانه وتعالي* 
*{وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى أُمِّ مُوسَى أَنْ أَرْضِعِيهِ فَإِذَا خِفْتِ عَلَيْهِ فَأَلْقِيهِ فِي الْيَمِّ وَلَا تَخَافِي وَلَا تَحْزَنِي إِنَّا رَادُّوهُ إِلَيْكِ وَجَاعِلُوهُ مِنَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ }القصص7**{أَنِ اقْذِفِيهِ فِي التَّابُوتِ فَاقْذِفِيهِ فِي الْيَمِّ فَلْيُلْقِهِ الْيَمُّ بِالسَّاحِلِ يَأْخُذْهُ عَدُوٌّ لِّي وَعَدُوٌّ لَّهُ وَأَلْقَيْتُ عَلَيْكَ مَحَبَّةً مِّنِّي وَلِتُصْنَعَ عَلَى عَيْنِي }طه39**{فَأَتْبَعَهُمْ فِرْعَوْنُ بِجُنُودِهِ فَغَشِيَهُم مِّنَ الْيَمِّ مَا غَشِيَهُمْ }طه78**{فَأَخَذْنَاهُ وَجُنُودَهُ فَنَبَذْنَاهُمْ فِي الْيَمِّ فَانظُرْ كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الظَّالِمِينَ }القصص40
{فَانتَقَمْنَا مِنْهُمْ فَأَغْرَقْنَاهُمْ فِي الْيَمِّ بِأَنَّهُمْ كَذَّبُواْ بِآيَاتِنَا وَكَانُواْ عَنْهَا غَافِلِينَ }الأعراف136**{فَأَخَذْنَاهُ وَجُنُودَهُ فَنَبَذْنَاهُمْ فِي الْيَمِّ وَهُوَ مُلِيمٌ }الذاريات40*


*{قَالَ فَاذْهَبْ فَإِنَّ لَكَ فِي الْحَيَاةِ أَن تَقُولَ لَا مِسَاسَ وَإِنَّ لَكَ مَوْعِداً لَّنْ تُخْلَفَهُ وَانظُرْ إِلَى إِلَهِكَ الَّذِي ظَلْتَ عَلَيْهِ عَاكِفاً لَّنُحَرِّقَنَّهُ ثُمَّ لَنَنسِفَنَّهُ فِي الْيَمِّ نَسْفاً }طه97* 
*فالنهر يوسف الذي يجف ويفيض على  ويفتخر به فرعون مصر بكونه يجري تحته هو نفسه ( اليم ) ولقطع الشك بالدليل القاطع .. تعالوا معا لنري كيف وصف القرآن حادث نسف سيدنا موسي لعجل أبيس الذهبي .. ومقارنة هذا بالوصف لنفس الحادثة بالتوارة .*
*يقول الله سبحانه وتعالي واصفا نسف عجل أبيس بقوله :*
*قَالَ فَاذْهَبْ فَإِنَّ لَكَ فِي الْحَيَاةِ أَن تَقُولَ لَا مِسَاسَ وَإِنَّ لَكَ مَوْعِداً لَّنْ تُخْلَفَهُ وَانظُرْ إِلَى إِلَهِكَ الَّذِي ظَلْتَ عَلَيْهِ عَاكِفاً لَّنُحَرِّقَنَّهُ ثُمَّ لَنَنسِفَنَّهُ فِي (( الْيَمِّ )) نَسْفاً }طه97* 

*أنظر لتفاصيل نفس الواقعة في التوارة .. في سفر التثنية - الإصحاح التاسع - الآية 21-22 حيث يقول* 

*(( وأما خطيتكم العجل الذي صنعتموه فأخذته وأحرقته بالنار ورضضته وطحنته جيدا حتى نعم كالغبار ثم طرحت غباره في (( النهـــــر المنحدر من الجبل )).*
*(( فاليم )) في القرآن يقابله ( النهر المنحدر من الجبل ) في التوارة* 
*فاليم هو نفسه النهر .. وأهم صفه له أنه ينفجر من الأرض أي كعين المياه .. ويؤكد هذا الأمر في سورة الكهف وغيرها* 
*{كِلْتَا الْجَنَّتَيْنِ آتَتْ أُكُلَهَا وَلَمْ تَظْلِمْ مِنْهُ شَيْئاً وَفَجَّرْنَا خِلَالَهُمَا نَهَراً }الكهف33
اما عن باقي مداخلتك بخصوص اسم فرعون فشتان بين لفظ فرعون و لفظ ((برعا))الهيروغليفية التي تعني المنزل الكبير*
*اما اسم هامان فلم يسمي وزير واحد او توجد شخصية واحدة في التاريخ المصري القديم تدعي هامان*

----------


## الصاعق

*مرحباً أخي الغالي ابن طيبة*

*بداية أخي العزيز لا اوافقك على استنتاجك بأن مصر المذكورة في القرأن كانت تفيض انهارها سبع سنوات وتجف سبع سنوات وإلا ما كان الأمر فاجاء الملك عندما أول له يوسف عليه السلام رؤيته، كان من المفترض انه يعرف بأن هذا سيحدث واستعد له بالفعل كون هذا نظاماً راتباً . وثانياً الأمطار الموسمية تأتي بشكل سنوي في الجزيرة العربية وليس كل سبع سنوات .*

*كذلك فأن الجداول الناتجة عن الأمطار لا تتفجر من الأرض والعيون التي تتفجر من الأرض  ( الإرتوازية ) لا تجف وتفيض كل سبع سنوات بل هي مستمرة حيث تعتمد على مخزون من المياه الجوفيه إضافة إلى كونها في مستوى ادنى من سطح البحر.*

*أما كون فرعون هو لقب ملك مصر فهذا هو لسان العرب يا صديقي وليس بلسان الفراعنة فالقرأن نزل بالعربية كما هو معلوم ، وللحق فقد كتبت عن أسم هامان من الذاكرة حيث أذكر أني قرأت من قبل مناقشة حول لقب هامان وهي ليست تحت يدي وسأحاول البحث عنها.*

*وكما ترى فالنقاط الرئيسية التي اثرتها حول موقع الأحداث لا زالت كما هي. كيف نحمل البلد الذي به حضارة زراعية منتظمة ( فومها وبصلها وعدسها) وعبد أهلها العجل وجرت فيها الأنهار وأسمها هو ( مصر ) وهي معروفة في لسان العرب على انها بلدنا الغالية كما جاء ذكرها ايضاً في عدد من الأحاديث على نفس النسق على انها ليست مصر، خاصة وأن التوراة تتضافر مع القرأن في كون بلدنا هي المقصودة، كما أني اشرت اليك ان موقع ممالك بني إسرائيل كان في فلسطين الحالية حيث ورد ذكرهم في سجلات أمم مختلفة أخرها تدمير الرومان للهيكل كما هو معلوم* 

*ما هو الدليل الصلب الذي يحلمنا على تأويل النص إلى ذلك الاتجاه الذي يقول بأن مصر في الجزيرة العربية ويدفعنا إلى قطع النظر عن المتعارف في اللغة عن أسم البلد ونبذ المعلومات التوارتية.*

*شكراً لاهتمامك وحفظك الله*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*بارك الله لنا فيك اخي الفاضل الصاعق*
*يعجبني دائما اسلوب طرح الحجة بالحجة*
*لي عودة*

----------


## الصاعق

*شكراً لاهتمامك أخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

أحيكم على الأسلوب الراقى فى النقاش . ما زلت استمتع . دمتم بخير

----------


## ابن طيبة

*اخي الفاضل الصاعق*
*هنا ارد علي ما اوردته في مداخلتك التي تحمل 462 من موضوعنا فاليوم ننجيك ببدنك*
*دعنا نستمع معا الي هذه الاجراس الالهية التي ترد اثناء السرد القراني للقصة* 

*الجرس الاول*

*كَمْ تَرَكُوا مِن جَنَّاتٍ وَعُيُونٍ{25} وَزُرُوعٍ وَمَقَامٍ كَرِيمٍ{26} وَنَعْمَةٍ كَانُوا فِيهَا فَاكِهِينَ{27} كَذَلِكَ وَأَوْرَثْنَاهَا قَوْماً آخَرِينَ{28} فَمَا بَكَتْ عَلَيْهِمُ السَّمَاء وَالْأَرْضُ وَمَا كَانُوا مُنظَرِينَ{29} وَلَقَدْ نَجَّيْنَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ مِنَ الْعَذَابِ الْمُهِينِ{30} مِن فِرْعَوْنَ إِنَّهُ كَانَ عَالِياً مِّنَ الْمُسْرِفِينَ{31} وَلَقَدِ اخْتَرْنَاهُمْ عَلَى عِلْمٍ عَلَى الْعَالَمِينَ{32} وَآتَيْنَاهُم مِّنَ الْآيَاتِ مَا فِيهِ بَلَاء مُّبِينٌ{33}*

*َأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى مُوسَى أَنْ أَسْرِ بِعِبَادِي إِنَّكُم مُّتَّبَعُونَ{52} فَأَرْسَلَ فِرْعَوْنُ فِي الْمَدَائِنِ حَاشِرِينَ{53} إِنَّ هَؤُلَاء لَشِرْذِمَةٌ قَلِيلُونَ{54} وَإِنَّهُمْ لَنَا لَغَائِظُونَ{55} وَإِنَّا لَجَمِيعٌ حَاذِرُونَ{56} فَأَخْرَجْنَاهُم مِّن جَنَّاتٍ وَعُيُونٍ{57} وَكُنُوزٍ وَمَقَامٍ كَرِيمٍ{58} كَذَلِكَ وَأَوْرَثْنَاهَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ{59} فَأَتْبَعُوهُم مُّشْرِقِينَ{60} فَلَمَّا تَرَاءى الْجَمْعَانِ قَالَ أَصْحَابُ مُوسَى إِنَّا لَمُدْرَكُونَ{61} قَالَ كَلَّا إِنَّ مَعِيَ رَبِّي سَيَهْدِينِ{62}*

*و دعني هنا اقتبس بعض ما ورد في احد المواقع لتفسير القصة و هذا الاسرار علي ذكر كلمة جنات و عيون ......جنات و عيون**تلك هي أرض مصر التوراتية .. ذات الجنات والعيون .. إنما إيجبت صاحبة ( بحر النيل ) لا تشتهر بالعيون ولا حتى بالجنات .. فزرعات إيجبت طيلة التاريخ هي زرعات محصولية .. تروي من ( بحر النيل ) بينما الجنات يقصد بها أرض مزروعة بالخضرة الطبيعية دون تدخل بشري (واحات) .. فربط الله قوم فرعون بأنهم تركوا ورائهم ( عيون مائية ) هو ربط ذو معني عظيم لمصر التوراتية التي تجف عيونها وأنهارها بين الحين والأخر .. بينما إيجبت لا تعنيها تلك ( العيون ) . كم منا نحن أبناء إيجبت راي عين مياه بأرض إيجبت طيلة حياته .. أنا عن نفسي لم أري في حياتي بإيجبت أي عين مياه طبيعية .. فشعب إيجبت مرتبط إرتباط وثيق بمياه ( بحر النيل ) ولا يعير أي التفات أو قيمة اقتصادية للعيون .**بالنسبة لنا كشعب إيجبت ليس الأمر يفرق كثير أن نترك من خلفنا عيون أم لا نترك .. لأنه يجري بأرضنا ( بحر النيل ) بينما مصر التوراتية فعيون المياه هي عمد الحياة بها ..وتركها تعني خسارة كبيرة لهم .عكس مواطني إيجبت* 

*الجرس الثاني*

*هل ممكن أن نتتخيل أن يقول ملك إيقبط القديمة أي ملك منهم مثل رمسيس الذي بني معبد أبو سمبل وغيره الذي بني الكرنك ومن قبلهم أجدادهم الذين بنوا الأهرامات والمسلات من جرانيت صلد .. هل تعتقد أن يخرج ملك مصر في تحدي مع سيدنا موسي .. ويقول لهامان (( أوقد لي على الطين يا هامان )) فين في حضارة أجدادنا سكان وادي النيل تواجد فكر بناء منشأ عالي كالصرح من الطين .. هل هذا المفهوم موجود في ثقافتنا التاريخية* 

*{وَقَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ يَا أَيُّهَا الْمَلَأُ مَا عَلِمْتُ لَكُم مِّنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرِي ---فَأَوْقـــــــــِدْ لِي يَا هَامَانُ عَلَى الطِّيــــــــنِ فَاجْعَل لِّي صَرْحـــــاً لَّعَلِّي أَطَّلِعُ إِلَى إِلَهِ مُوسَى وَإِنِّي لَأَظُنُّهُ مِنَ الْكَاذِبِينَ }القصص38**وَقَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ يَا هَامَانُ (( ابــــْنِ لِي صَرْحـــــا ً لَّعَلِّي أَبْلُغُ الْأَسْبَابَ{36} أَسْبَابَ السَّمَاوَاتِ فَأَطَّلِعَ إِلَى إِلَهِ مُوسَى وَإِنِّي لَأَظُنُّهُ كَاذِباً وَكَذَلِكَ زُيِّنَ لِفِرْعَوْنَ سُوءُ عَمَلِهِ وَصُدَّ عَنِ السَّبِيلِ وَمَا كَيْدُ فِرْعَوْنَ إِلَّا فِي تَبَابٍ{37} غافر* 

*الجرس الثالث*

*{وَجَاوَزْنَا بِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ الْبَحْرَ فَأَتَوْاْ عَلَى قَوْمٍ يَعْكُفُونَ عَلَى أَصْنَامٍ لَّهُمْ قَالُواْ يَا مُوسَى اجْعَل لَّنَا إِلَـهاً كَمَا لَهُمْ آلِهَةٌ قَالَ إِنَّكُمْ قَوْمٌ تَجْهَلُونَ }الأعراف138*
*انظر الي هذه الاية لأنها ببساطة تفيد نوع من "الدهشة " شعر بها بنو اسرائيل أول ما وصلوا لليابسة من الجهة الأخرى من البحر لما وجدوا القوم الذين يعبدون الأصنام. حتى أنهم طلبوا من سيدنا موسى ألهة مماثلة إعجابا بالفكرة .
و هذه الدهشة تتعارض تماما مع كونهم كانوا يعيشون طوال عمرهم في مصر (ايجبت) التي تشتهر طوال تاريخها بالألهة و الأصنام رع -حورس -ست- اتون - امون -ايزيس- اوزوريس- ......الخ*
* اليس كذلك؟*
*لنا عودة*

----------


## الصاعق

صديقي العزيز ابن طيبة

لقد اورد القرأن سؤال بني إسرائيل لموسى عن الطعام الذي الفوه ( فومها وعدسها وبصلها) وهذه كما ترى زراعات مستقرة راتبة، أما مسألة العيون والأبرا فلا تخلو منها مصر خاصة للمقيمين على أطراف الدلتا. 

أما المسألة الثانية التي أثرتها عن الإيقد على الطين، فالفراعنة بنوا العديد من مبانيهم بالطوب اللبن حتى وليس المحروق ومنها حصون وعلى ما اذكر كان هناك اهرامات ثانوية من الطوب اللبن حتى

أما الدهشة التي قلت إن بنوا إسرائيل شعروا بها عند رؤية القوم عبدة الأصنام فلا أرى في الأية الكريمة ما يشير إليها  ودعني اقتبس منك نص الأية الكريمة

{وَجَاوَزْنَا بِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ الْبَحْرَ فَأَتَوْاْ عَلَى قَوْمٍ يَعْكُفُونَ عَلَى أَصْنَامٍ لَّهُمْ قَالُواْ يَا مُوسَى اجْعَل لَّنَا إِلَـهاً كَمَا لَهُمْ آلِهَةٌ قَالَ إِنَّكُمْ قَوْمٌ تَجْهَلُونَ }الأعراف138

تقتصر الأية على الإخبار بأنهم شاهدوا قوم يعبدون الأصنام فطلبوا من موسى عليه السلام أن يصنع لهم واحداً ولا يوجد ما يشير إلى اندهاشهم.

عموماص أخي الحبيب أنا لست ضد أو مع هذا الاحتمال، ما اقوله هو ان هذا الاحتمال يجب أن يرتكز على أدلة قوية تمكننا من تأويل ظاهر الكلام عن مصر إلى غيرها من البلاد

وهذه المناقشة ليس لها هدف من ناحيتي إلا تحديد طرحك في ذهني هل هو فكرة أم نظرية، وعلى هذا فأنا لست ضد هذا الرأي وإنما سألتك لأتمكن من التعرف على ما في ذهنك حول الموضوع والاستزادة من المعلومات التي دفعتك لهذا الطرح كي أحدد موقفي أنا منه، هل هو فكرة تعتمد على أدلة غير حاسمة أم نظرية ترتكز إلى بعض الأدلة القوية التي تشير باحتمال حدوثها ( طبعاً لو كانت الأدلة قاطعة لكانت حقيقة تاريخية ).

واعتقد أني بعد هذه المناقشة المثمرة بيننا استطيع القول أن ما تطرحه هو فكرة أو اتجاه للبحث ربما يتأكد أو ينتفي في المستقبل بناء على ما سيتم من الاكتشافات.

وعلى هذا ففيي رأيي المتواضع أن الراجح بقوة من الأدلة المتوافرة هو أن مصر هي ( مصر ) من وجهة نظري وبدون قطع النظر عن احتمال صحة فكرتك.

ولا يفوتني أن أشكرك على إمدادي بهذا الكم الجميل من المعلومات حول الموضوع وجمعك لأيات الذكر الحكيم التي تناولت تلك القصة الرائعة 

دمت بخير

----------


## ابن طيبة

*اهلا اخي الفاضل الصاعق*
*نعم هي فكرة و ليست نظرية و هي كذلك في طور التكوين* 
*قلبت تاريخنا من اقصاه لادناه من اقدمه الي احدثه* 
*و لم ترد معلومة واحدة تفيد بما جاء في التوراة من سرد توراتي للملحمة تعدي مئات الصفحات في سفر الخروج*
*حاولت ان اعتنق هذه الفكرة او تلك و لكن كانت دائما ما تقف حجر عثرة في طريقة عدم توافق اي منها مع البعض الاخر*
*لذا لجات و لااكذبك القول عن شك احيانا و محاولة للتوفيق بين التناقض بين الرواية التوراتية و القرانية و بين الرواية التوراتية و الوقائع التاريخية و غيرها الكثير من التناقضات او المثالب الذي ان لم اقم بمعالجتها لخرجت نظريتي الي الدنيا و هي مصابة بالعوار*
*ما زال لنا حديث*
*في امان الله*

----------


## وريث من خبر رع

الأخوة الأفاضل
 هل منكم من يساعدنى فى الإجابة عن سؤال هام هو "متى تولت بلقيس ملكة سبأ الحكم؟"
لأنى أقوم الأن بتحضير رؤيا جديدة فى موضوعنا 
 وفقنا الله جميعا للحقيقة
علما أنى لازلت أبحث عن مصدر موثق ليعطينى تلك المعلومة الهامة
وشكرا للجميع

----------


## الصاعق

*أخي العزيز / الوريث*

*إن كانت بلقيس معاصرة لسليمان عليه السلام فهي كانت معاصرة للفرعون شيشنق كذلك والذي تزوج سليمان عليه السلام بأبنته وحكمه كان في الفترة 945-924 قبل الميلاد* 
*على كل لدي طرح أود أن نتشارك فيه*

*فرعون الخروج التوراتي*

هذه محاولة للتوصل إلى فترة زمنية تقريبية للفترة التي عاش فيها فرعون الخروج التوراتي بناء على حساب عدد السنوات من المعلومات التاريخية الصلبة المتوافرة لدينا استناداً للقصة التوارتية، ولأن القصة التوارتية بها اخطاء فلنسمح لأنفسنا بهامش خطاء مئة سنة قبل التاريخ المقترح ومائة سنة بعدها واتمنى أن نتشارك سوياً في هذا البحث.
*السؤال الأول:* هل كان فرعون الخروج قبل أم بعد الفرعون رمسيس الثالث؟
سبب هذا السؤال أن مطالعة سفر القضاة والذي يعبر عن الفترة التي استقر بها اليهود في فلسطين يذكر وجود الفلسطينيين متوطنين في مدن لها حكام، وهذا التوطن حدث في نهاية عهد الفرعون رمسيس الثالث بعدما سمح للفلسطينيين بالتوطن في فلسطين عند قدومهم مع شعوب البحر الأبيض المتوسط.

إذا سلمنا أن الفلسطينيين كانوا موجودين على هذه الشاكلة عند وصول بني إسرائيل إلى تلك المنطقة، يكن فرعون الخروج التوارتي قطعاً إما رمسيس الثالث أو فرعون تالي له .

*السؤال الثاني* : هل هناك علامة تاريخية تميز هذا الفرعون 
نعم ، يجب أن يكون الفرعون التالي له عاصر فترة لا سيادة لمصر فيها على منطقة الأردن، من المفترض أن اليهود قضوا فترة بعد موت فرعون الخروج في التيه تقدر بأربعين عام، إضافة إلى عصر يوشع بن نون قبل أن يستقروا بشكل نهائي، في عصر يوشع بن نون كان اليهود يحاربون الأموريين والكنعانيين في أرض فلسطين، وهو ما يعني ببساطة أن السيادة المصرية على تلك البقاع كانت غير موجودة وأن تلك الشعوب الصغيرة كانت تتقاتل للسيادة عليها، لذا من المفيد أن نحدد من هو أو ل فرعون تقلص النفوذ المصري في عهده وعنده تبدأ قائمة المرشحين لفرعون الخروج. معلوماتي في الحقيقة عن باقي فراعنة الأسرة العشرين محدودة لكن الراجح أن فرعون الخروج التوراتي كان واحداً منهم أو واحداً من أوائل فراعنة الأسرة الحادية والعشرين، وهي فترة معقولة حتى يتمكن بني إسرائيل من الاستقرار وتأسيس مملكتهم في أواخر عهد الأسرة الحادية والعشرين وأوائل عهد الأسرة الثانية والعشرين ذات الأصول الليبية.
يقتضي هذا أيضاً حل معضلة مرنبتاح . على ما أذكر سجل مرنبتاح انتصاره على (( العابيرو )) ارجو التصحيح من الزملاء- والذين تم تفسيرهم على انهم الإسرائيلين ( هل تم ذكر إسرائيل بالأسم ) ؟  هل العابيرو هل اليهود؟ أم انه خطاء بالترجمة. يبقى لدينا هنا نقطة متضاربة تستحق الحل. اليهود دخلوا فلسطين في الوقت الذي كان الفلسطينون مستقرون بها ولم يحدث هذا غلا في أواخر عهد رمسيس الثالث، فهل عنى لفظ العابيرو إسرائيل أم قبائل أخرى من العبرانيين مثل العمونيين وغيرهم من العبرانيين الذي استوطنوا فلسطين؟


ولأن المصادر ليست تحت يدي وهي العهد القديم وموسوعة سليم حسن، فأرجو أن تشاركوني في هذا البحث،

يمكن لمن يمتلك نسخة من العهد القديم أن يساعدنا بالبحث عن أعمار بني إسرائيل وفترات حياتهم من سليمان وصولاً إلى يوشع بن نون حتى يمكن معرفة التقدير التوارتي لتلك الفترة وبالتالي نحدد أي فرعون فراعنة هم المرشحون لبحث أكثر تفصيلاً.

----------


## الصاعق

اسعدني الحظ كثيراً ببحث سريع على الجوجل عن مرنبتاح 

مرنبتاج سجل انتصاره على قبائل العبيرو، وهم البدو ساكني فلسطين، والرجح عندي هو ان عبيرو مشتق من العبرانيين، والعبرانيين يشلون بني إسرائيل وكذلك بنو عيسو وبني موآب وبني عمون وما تفرع من من تلك البطون، وتوراتياً عندما ارتحل بني إسرايل صوب الأردن اوصاهم الله الا يتعرضوا لأقربائهم من العبرانيين الأخرين.

وبهذا يرجح عندي بشكل كبير أن العبيرو هم هذه القبائل البدويةـ خاصةوأن بنوا عيسوا سكنوا أجزاء من سيناء حيث ورد ذكرهم في سفر الثنية وجودهم بالقرب من ساعير (( جبل الطور )) وبالتالي ليس من الستبعد ابداً أن يكنوا هدفاً لحملات تأديبية من الفراعنة.

اعتقد ان الراجع ان العبيو هو العبرانيين ( التشابه اللفظي واضح تماماً ) وليس الإسرائيليين كما ذهب لعض المفسريين.

إذا ما ماوافقتم على هذا الطرح يصبح لا مانع تاريخي أمام كون فرعون الخروج بعد رمسيس الثالث

دمتم بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

هذه رؤية جديدة يا احمد لم نتطرق اليها سابقاً وهى الخاصة بكون فرعون موسى بعد رمسيس الثالث . بمشيئة الله نبحث ونحاول حول هذه النقطة وأظن أننا بهذا نكون قد أقتربنا من رؤية سابقة للصديق غريب الدار .
الأبن وريث من خير رع سنبحث عن ما تريده والله المعين 
دمتم بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

بالصفحة رقم 27 المشاركة رقم 361 من نفس الموضوع كان لى المشاركة الأتية

تابع كتاب من هو فرعون موسى لأحمد صبحى منصور
أنه ليس بالقطع رمسيس الثاني الذي دحر الحيثيين في قادش بالشام وأرغمهم على عقد أول معاهدة في التاريخ ، وأحكم سيطرته على الشام خصوصا في جنوبها . 

ليس هو رمسيس الثاني لسبب بسيط ، أن موسى حين قتل المصري وهرب من فرعون أتجه إلى مدين بالشام ، فكيف يهرب موسى من فرعون إلى فرعون ؟ كيف يهرب من يد فرعون اليمنى إلى يد فرعون اليسرى ؟ 

المفهوم أن يعشين في عصر رمسيس آخر يكون خلفا لرمسيس الثاني وأضعف قبضة منه على الشام حتى يحس موسى بالأمن وهو يستقر هناك مختفيا عن الأعين .. 

والمفهوم أن يرث ذلك الفرعون عظمة رمسيس الثاني وأن يكون له من القوة الداخلية ما يمكنه من شغل وقت فراغه بتحديد النسل لطائفة مستضعفة في شعبه ، وأن يستخدم جيشه في التدريب على حرب داخليه مضمونة النصر ضد المستضعفين ، علاوة على ما انشغل به من عقد المؤتمرات وإلقاء الخطابات على نحو ما تردد في القرآن الكريم: (وَنَادَى فِرْعَوْنُ فِي قَوْمِهِ قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ أَلَيْسَ لِي مُلْكُ مِصْرَ وَهَذِهِ الْأَنْهَارُ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِي أَفَلَا تُبْصِرُونَ أَمْ أَنَا خَيْرٌ مِّنْ هَذَا الَّذِي هُوَ مَهِينٌ وَلَا يَكَادُ يُبِينُ ) (الزخرف 51) (فَحَشَرَ فَنَادَى فَقَالَ أَنَا رَبُّكُمُ الْأَعْلَى ) (النازعات 23 ـ ) 

ولو كان هذا الفرعون – مثل رمسيس الثاني – منشغلا بحروب خارجية ما التفت إلى الداخل بهذه الطريقة ، علاوة على أنه لم يرد في القرآن أن فرعون موسى قد أنشغل بغير مصر .. 

لقد تحدث القرآن الكريم عن بني إسرائيل في عصر موسى وهم يرفضون دعوته لدخول فلسطين لأن فيها " قوما جبارين " وأولئك القوم الجبارون من سكان فلسطين كانت لهم دولة ذات حدود وأبواب، أى دولة مستقلة و لم تكن تابعة لمصر وقتها ، بل كانت دولة مهابة ، ونلمح هذا من الحوار الذى دار بين موسى وقومه ،ثم ما قاله رجلان من الشجعان : ( قَالُوا يَا مُوسَى إِنَّ فِيهَا قَوْمًا جَبَّارِينَ وَإِنَّا لَن نَّدْخُلَهَا حَتَّىَ يَخْرُجُواْ مِنْهَا فَإِن يَخْرُجُواْ مِنْهَا فَإِنَّا دَاخِلُونَ قَالَ رَجُلاَنِ مِنَ الَّذِينَ يَخَافُونَ أَنْعَمَ اللّهُ عَلَيْهِمَا ادْخُلُواْ عَلَيْهِمُ الْبَابَ فَإِذَا دَخَلْتُمُوهُ فَإِنَّكُمْ غَالِبُونَ وَعَلَى اللّهِ فَتَوَكَّلُواْ إِن كُنتُم مُّؤْمِنِينَ ) (المائدة 22 ـ ).. 

والمعنى المستفاد من القرآن أنه بعد سقوط فرعون موسى بنظامه في البحر الأحمر قامت دولة مستقلة في فلسطين أرهبت بني إسرائيل فقالوا لموسى : ( قَالُواْ يَا مُوسَى إِنَّا لَن نَّدْخُلَهَا أَبَدًا مَّا دَامُواْ فِيهَا فَاذْهَبْ أَنتَ وَرَبُّكَ فَقَاتِلا إِنَّا هَاهُنَا قَاعِدُونَ قَالَ رَبِّ إِنِّي لا أَمْلِكُ إِلاَّ نَفْسِي وَأَخِي فَافْرُقْ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَ الْقَوْمِ الْفَاسِقِينَ ) (المائدة 22 ،24 ). 

إن تلك الدولة الكنعانية التي أرهبت بني إسرائيل لم تقم فجأة بين يوم وليلة وإنما بدأت تتكون على مهل أثناء انشغال فرعون موسى باضطهاد بني إسرائيل واستغراقه بشئون مصر الداخلية ، وأثناء ذلك اتسعت تلك الكيانات السياسية في الشام وتحررت من السيطرة المصرية فلما سقط فرعون وجنوه في البحر كانوا هم القوة الكبرى في المنطقة .. 

.وبنو إسرائيل في عصر موسى عرفوا الكسل التام ، إذ كانت عصا موسى هي التي تجلب لهم المن والسلوى وتفجر لهم عيون الأرض أثنتا عشره عينا للاثنتى عشرة قبيلة ، والشيء الوحيد الذي نشطوا إليه هو أنهم صاغوا العجل الذهبي من الذهب المصري وقاموا على عبادته .. وحين طلب منهم موسى أن يدخلوا فلسطين طلبوا أن يخرج منها الفلسطينيون أولا ، أو أن يذهب موسى وربه ليقاتلا الفلسطينيين بالنيابة عنهم.. 

وبسبب تقاعس بني إسرائيل في عصر موسى عن الجهاد فإن الله تعالى حكم عليهم بأن يظلوا في الصحراء تائهين حتى ينقرض ذلك الجيل المتهالك ويأتي جيل آخر أشد وأقوى ، ومات موسى في فترة التيه ، وبعده جاء نبيٌّ وتم في عهده تعيين جالوت ملكا .. وهو الذي هزم طالوت الفلسطيني وأسٌّس دولة لبني إسرائيل .. 

. والذي نفهمه أن الإمبراطورية المصرية تقلصت إلى حدود مصر الطبيعية بعد عصر فرعون موسى إلى درجة أنه قامت لبني إسرائيل دولة على حدودها الشرقية . 

وذلك يرجح أن يكون فرعون موسى من خلفاء رمسيس الثالث .. 

لقد تعاقب بعد رمسيس الثالث ثمانية من الملوك كل منهم فرعون يحمل لقب رمسيس ، ولا نسمع عنهم كثيرا كما يقول المؤرخون . 

ويعزز ذلك أن مصر دخلت بعدهم في دور الضعف والانقسام والانهيار وتولي السلطة الليبيون والنوبيون وفراعنة ضعاف ثم احتل مصر الآشوريون ثم الفرس ، ومعناه أن فرعون مصر في عصر موسى هو آخر الفراعنة الكبار ، وقد لقي مصيره في اليم وحقت أللعنة على خلفائه الذين يسيرون على منواله.. 

3 ـ والقرآن يذكر أن موسى دعا الله أن ينتقم من فرعون ويهلكه ويطمس على أمواله ..وأن الله تعالى قال لموسى وهارون ": (وَقَالَ مُوسَى رَبَّنَا إِنَّكَ آتَيْتَ فِرْعَوْنَ وَمَلأهُ زِينَةً وَأَمْوَالاً فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا رَبَّنَا لِيُضِلُّواْ عَن سَبِيلِكَ رَبَّنَا اطْمِسْ عَلَى أَمْوَالِهِمْ وَاشْدُدْ عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ فَلاَ يُؤْمِنُواْ حَتَّى يَرَوُاْ الْعَذَابَ الأَلِيمَ قَالَ قَدْ أُجِيبَت دَّعْوَتُكُمَا فَاسْتَقِيمَا وَلاَ تَتَّبِعَآنِّ سَبِيلَ الَّذِينَ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ ) (يونس 88 ،89 ). 

وقد لحقت الدعوة ليس بفرعون موسى وحده بل بالنظام الفرعوني بأكمله فلم تر مصر بعدها فرعونا عظيما مهابا ..كما يؤكد ذلك التاريخ المصري القديم ، ولا تزال تلك الدعوة تلحق كل فرعون يحكم مصر مستبدا مفسدا، حتى فى عصرنا الراهن.ومن أجل هذا كان قصص فرعون موسى من أكثر القصص ترديدا فى القرآن الكريم. 

والله تعالى لا يحكى هذا عبثا ـ تعالى الله تعالى عن العبث ـ (إِنَّهُ لَقَوْلٌ فَصْلٌ وَمَا هُوَ بِالْهَزْلِ إِنَّهُمْ يَكِيدُونَ كَيْدًا وَأَكِيدُ كَيْدًا فَمَهِّلِ الْكَافِرِينَ أَمْهِلْهُمْ رُوَيْدًا ) ( الطارق 13 ـ ) . 

لقد كرر الله تعالى ذلك القصص القرآنى ليكون عبرة وعظة لكل البشر الى قيام الساعة : (لَقَدْ كَانَ فِي قَصَصِهِمْ عِبْرَةٌ لِّأُوْلِي الأَلْبَابِ مَا كَانَ حَدِيثًا يُفْتَرَى وَلَـكِن تَصْدِيقَ الَّذِي بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ وَتَفْصِيلَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَهُدًى وَرَحْمَةً لِّقَوْمٍ يُؤْمِنُونَ ) (يوسف 111 ). 

هو عبرة لأولى الألباب .. 

واين هم الان بين حكام العرب الفراعنة الجدد ؟؟

----------


## الصاعق

*عظيم يا والدي الحبيب*

*كما علمتني منذ أن كنت صغيراً ، فأنا أحب التفكير المنطقي إلى درجة الإدمان، وإذا ما تم رص الحقائق التاريخية الثابتة إلى جوار بعضها، يصبح ملئ الثغرات أمراً مقبولاً وهامش الخطاء جد صغير*

*عموماً عندي هدية للأخ الفاضل إبن طيبة تثبت مرور اليهود بالجزيرة العربية بعد خروجهم من سيناء*


*بمتابعة سفر التثنية سنجد أن المسار الذي اتخذه اليهود نحو فلسطين مروراً  بوسط وجنوب سيناء ومروراُ بإيلة والتي هي إيلات الحالية، الملاحظة التي شدت انتباهي أن فترة التيه والتي فقد اليهود فيها الاتجاه قادتهم بالقرب من جبل سالع، والذي هو في الواقع جبل سلع حالياً بالقرب من مكة المكرمة، والبرهان على ذلك ان الله عند نهاية فترة التيه أمرهم بالاتجاه (( شمالاً )). كما أن هناك برهان توارتي، من العلوم أن جبال فاران هي جبال مكة ، ومن الذاكرة أكتب ما جاء في التثنية :* 
*أتي الله من طور سيناء، وأشرق في ساعير واستعلن في جبال فاران ومعه عشرة ألاف قديس ( النسخة العربية ربوات القديسين أي ألوف القديسين ) وسفر أشعياء إصحاح رقم 42 ( ايضاً من الذاكرة فعذراً على الأخطاء ) ذكر في وصف النبي الخاتم انه سيأتي من الديار التي سكنها قيدار ( إبن إسماعيل عليه السلام) ويقف الأمم فوق جبل سالع ليتهفوا.*
*من هذا يتضح ان هذا الاستنتاج لا بأس به إلى حد كبير، وبذلك يمكن تلخيص مسار بني  إسرائيل بأنهم غالباً عبروا البحيرات الموجودة عند قناة السويس حالياً مروراً بوسط وجنوب سيناء ما لبثوا أن فقدوا اتجاههم وانحرفوا جنوباً نحو الحجاز ليضلوا في جبال الحجاز إلى ما شاء الله ، قبل أن يهديهم الله إلى الاتجاه شمالآً إلى الأردن، وهو الأمر الذي يفسر حربهم مع الأموريين والكنعانيين قبل الفلسطينيين والذين سكنوا الساحل، ويفسر يصب قريباً من توقع الأخ إبن طيبة بدور ما لليهود في الجزيرة العربية.*

*دمتم بخير*

----------


## الصاعق

*إخواني الأعزاء*

*اعتذر عن خطاء وقع بمشاركتي الخاصة عن مرنبتاح حيث ذكرت أن جبل ساعير هو جبل الطور، بينما جبل ساعير في فلسطين وقد اختلط الأمر على* 

*فأرجو التماس العذر* 
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*نكاد نقترب اخي الصاعق*
*و لكن بداية من مرنبتاح و حتي نهاية الاسرة التاسعة عشر لم يتولي امر مصر ملك من الممكن ان يعاصر موسي جنينا ثم وليدا ثم سابا ثم كهلا اي لنقل 48 سنة اذا اضفنا الثماني حجج التي قضاها في مدين*
*و هي واحدة من المعضلات التاريخية التي يجب حلها*

----------


## الصاعق

*أخي العزيز* 
*الأسرة التي اعتقدت مبدئياً بانتماء فرعون موسى لها هي الأسرة العشرين إذ أن رمسيس الثالث من الأسرة العشرين وليس التاسعة عشر*

*لكن الحقيقة أخي العزيز أني كما قلت غير مطلع على تفاصيل الأسرة 20 وفراعنتها لذا رجوت ممن لديه المراجع المناسبة أن يشارك.*

*عموماً ، بالنسبة للنقطة التي ذكرتها فدعنا نضع الحقائق الصلبة على الأرض*

*1- هناك فرعون عثرت زوجته على موسى عليه السلام* 
*2- كم كان عمر موسى عليه السلام وقت الخروج من مصر ؟ أعتقد انه كان شاباً* 
*3- هل خلف هذا الفرعون ابناء أم لا؟ قد يكون هذا الفرعون لم ينجب وهو السبب الذي جعله يوافق على تبني الطفل* 
*4- الفرعون الذي فر في عهده موسى هل هو الفرعون الذي عثر عليه ورباه؟ لا يوجد ما يؤكد ذلك أو ينفيه ( من المحتمل أن يكون موسى عليه السلام عاصر أكثر من فرعون قبل أن يخرج من مصر ؟؟ سؤال)*
*5- موسى رحل وهو شاب وقضى 8 سنوات في مدين ثم عاد إلى مصر*
*6- الفرعون الذي عاد موسى في عهده هل هو الفرعون الذي ولد وخرج في عهده أم لا*

*غير أن الفرض الأصلي يشير إلى كون رمسيس الحادي عشر مرشح ممتاز لهذه القصة،  والذي امتدت فترة حكمه إلى ما يربو على 40 عام ( بالطبع هناك هامش من الخطاء في التقديرات التاريخية كما هو معلوم)،* 
*حيث حكم في الفترة ما بين 1110 ق.م إلى 1072 ق.م. وبه انتهى حكم الأسرة العشرين واستولى الكهنة على الحكم.*

*ملاحظة ممتازة أشكرك عليها، سوف أبداء بالبحث حول هذا الفرعون .*

----------


## الصاعق

*وأول الغيث قطرة* 

*أعتقد أن الإمبراطورية المصرية الأسيوية انهارت منذ عهد رمسيس السادس*

*ونظراً للنقطة التي أثارها الأخ إبن طيبة حول امتداد عمر الفرعون*

*فأول (( مرشح )) ليكون فرعون موسى التوراتي هو رمسيس الحادي عشر، ويلفت النظر انهيار الدولة المصرية لدى موته وانقسامها إلى اجزاء واستقلال كوش عن مصر،*

*بالتالي، فاعتقد انه المرشح الوحيد الصالح من الأسرة العشرين، وبقى أن نفحص الأسرة الواحد والعشرون خاصة أوائلها.*

----------


## الصاعق

*نظرة سريعة على حكم الأسرة 21*

*انقسمت مصر مرة أخرى إلى شمال وجنوب ، إذا كنا ما زلنا نبحث عن فرعون الخروج (( التوراتي )) فعلينا أن نأخذ حكام الدلتا فقط بالاعتبار ، إذ اتخذوا تانيس عاصمة لهم، وهناك أكثر من واحد منهم يمكن أن يكون فرعون الخروج وفقاً لمعيار العمر الذي شاركنا به الأخ العزيز ابن طيبة* 

*وهو سمندس* 
*وبسنوس الأول*
*وسي أمون*

*هذا أكثر ما سمحت النت به والباقي يحتاج إلى المراجع*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*اخي احمد*
*هنا عدنا الي نظرية ان هناك ملكين في قصة موسي واولهما ملك التسخير و ثانيهما ملك الخروج و ان كان ذلك يتفق مع الرواية التوراتية للملحمة الا انه يختلف تماما عن السياق القراني للقصة فالسياق القراني لا يتحدث الا عن ملك واحد هو من قامت زوجته بتبني موسي بغض النظر عن كونه عقيما ام لا و هو نفسه الذي حاجه موسي و طلب الله منه ان يسمح له بخروج بني اسرائيل و هو نفسه الذي امنت زوجته (ام موسي بالتبني) برسالة موسي و قامت بالدعاء علي زوجها فرعون* 
*السياق القراني لا نستطيع ان نستشف منه ملكين مختلفين و زوجتين مختلفتين*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*و هنا سوف تقابلنا معضلة اخري و لكنها هذه المرة معضلة دينية*
*فلو سلمنا بان رمسيس الحادي عشر و هو اخر ملوك الاسرة العشرون هو فرعون موسي -و قد كان مصريا خالصا- و ان حريحور الكاهن الاكبر لمعبد امون و الذي الت اليه مقاليد الحكم بعد رمسيس الحادي عشر و كون الاسرة الحادية و العشرون-كان مصريا خالصا ايضا بل كان قائدا عسكريا في فترة حكم الاسرة العشرون و تدرج في المناصب حتي اصبح كاهنا اعظم لمعبد امون* 
*كلاهما مصريا خالصا و هنا نقف حيري امام الاية الكريمة (و اورثناها قوما اخرين) و هي بذلك تضعنا امام معضلة دينية يجب تفسيرها حتي تستقيم اركان نظريتنا*
*في امان الله*

----------


## الصاعق

*أخي العزيز* 

*بالنسبة لنظرية الفرعونين فالنص القرأني لا يؤكد ذلك ولا ينفيه، على كل، رمسيس الحادي عشر حسب ما ذكرت في مشاركتي الخاصة به يخص نظرية الفرعون الواحد وفترة حكمه طويلة بما يكفي، وبالفعل كان انهيار حكم رمسيس الحادي عشر بداية لتفكك مصر وهو ما مهد للحكم الليبي لمصر لاحقاً ثم الحكم النوبي والأشوري ( القوم الأخرين ) ومن المفيد ملاحظة الفرق في النص القرأني بين حرف العطف الواوا وحرف الفاء، فمقالة وأورثناها غير مقالة فأورثناها ، فالأولى تفيد التريب دون ضرورة التتابع والثانية تفيد التتابع المباشر وقد تناول الدكتور موريس بوكاي تلك القضية في كتابه (( القرأن والتوارة والإنجيل - دراسة للكتب المقدسة في ضوؤ العلم الحديث )) وضرب مثالاً للأحداث ذات التابع المباشر بالتكوين الجنيني في القرأن وكيف تم استخدام حرف الفاء به للإضافة، وعلى هذا يمكن القو أن النص القرأني قال أن هناك قوم أجانب حكموا مصر وإن هذا حدث في فترة ما بعد فرعون موسى وبذلك لا يناقض هذا ما نذهب إليه، أما لو كان النص القرأني يقول فأورثناها فيجب أن ينحصر البحث من وجهة النظر القرأنية في أخر فراعنة الأسرة 21 ، سواء بنظرية الفرعون أم الفرعونين، وحسب ما قرأت فإن النفوذ الليبي قد بداء بالتغلل في مصر بالفعل من عصر الأسرة 21 عن طريق المجندين من الشرادنا قبل ان ينتزعوا الحكم ، من ناحية أخرى، قد يكون المقصود بقوم اخرين قوم غير أل فرعون ويعني ذلك نهاية حكم بيت الفعرون (الأسرة العشرين ) وأن الحكم أل إلى قوم غيرهم ( ليس بالضرورة غير مصريين ) وهذا احتمال اخر له وجاهته حيث أن النص القرأني لم يوضح أكثر من تلك العبارة.*

*على كل،* 
*رمسيس الحادي عشر هو |ول المرشحين، غير أن فترة حكم الكهنة الشماليين في الأسرة 21 بها عدة فراعنة من ذوي فترات الحكم الممتدة وهم سابقين مباشرة للحكم الليبي المباشر كذلك، غير أن هذا لا ينفي كون رمسيس الحادي عشر مرشحاً جيداً للعوامل التي سبق وذكرتها ، ولأني حددت أني اتحدث عن (( فرعون الخروج التوراتي )) فأعتقد أنه قد يكون أرجح من حكام تانيس لأنه حكم من برعمسيس والتي من المفترض ان اليهود خرجوا منها.*

*هناك معلومة مهمة عثرت عليها عن رمسيس الحادي عشر، وهي أن برديات الفرعون بهما برديتان اسمهما (( برديات التبني )) واحدة في السنة الأولى وواحدة في السنة الثامنة عشر.*

*لكني لا أعرف ما هي محتويات هذه البرديات، وإن كنت لم استطع منع نفسي من التفكير أن رمسيس الحادي عشر إن كان هو فرعون الخروج فقد تكون هاتين البرديتين دللين على أحداث تخص طفل تبناه الفرعون في سنة حكمه الأولى ، وحدث ما يخص ذلك الإبن المتبنى بعد 18 عام. وهو قد يوافق ميعادي العثور على موسى وخروجه من مصر قاصداً مدين،* 

*على كل ، بما أنك أكثر مني اطلاعا ً على تلك الفترة فأرجو أن ترشح من ترى من فراعنة الأسرة 21 او تتناول طرح رمسيس الحادي عشر* 

*وربما وجب أن أصحح معلومة ذكرتها بالخطاء في الماضي، فقد قلت أن سليمان عليه السلام عاصر شيشنق ( شيشق في التوراة ) والحقيقة أن الأسرة الليبية بها 6 ملوك بإسم شيشنق على ما أذكر وبهذا لا تصلح أساس للحساب العكسي، ولكن هناك ذكر للفرعون طهراقة ايضاً لاحقاً يمكن بدء الحساب العكسي منه*

----------


## طارق شكرى

يَا قَوْمِ ادْخُلُوا الْأَرْضَ الْمُقَدَّسَةَ الَّتِي كَتَبَ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ وَلَا تَرْتَدُّوا عَلَى أَدْبَارِكُمْ فَتَنْقَلِبُوا خَاسِرِينَ (21) سورة المائدة

روي عن ابن عباس وابن زيد في المقصود بالأرض المقدسة أنها أرض أريحا وقال الزجاج أن الأرض المقدسة هي دمشق وفلسطين وبعض الأردن وعن قتادة أنها الشام وروى ابن عساكر عن معاذ بن جبل أن الأرض المقدسة ما بين العريش إلى الفرات. 

 وَأَوْرَثْنَا الْقَوْمَ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا يُسْتَضْعَفُونَ مَشَارِقَ الْأَرْضِ وَمَغَارِبَهَا الَّتِي بَارَكْنَا فِيهَا وَتَمَّتْ كَلِمَةُ رَبِّكَ الْحُسْنَى عَلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ بِمَا صَبَرُوا وَدَمَّرْنَا مَا كَانَ يَصْنَعُ فِرْعَوْنُ وَقَوْمُهُ وَمَا كَانُوا يَعْرِشُونَ (137) سورة الاعراف 

 روي عن الحسن البصري وقتادة في تفسير (مشارق الأرض ومغاربها التي باركنا فيها) أنها ارض الشام وذكر الشوكاني أن الأرض هي أرض مصر والشام ولكن ابن جرير الطبري استبعد كونها ارض مصر فقال(فإن ذلك بعيد عن مفهوم الخطاب مع خروجه عن أقوال أهل التأويل والعلماء بالتفسير وعن زيد بن أسلم قال هي قرى الشام وعن عبد الله بن شوذب: فلسطين وعن كعب الأحبار قال: ان الله بارك في الشام من الفرات إلى العريش. والمراد بالمباركة في ارض الشام قال الشوكاني (والمباركة فيها إخراج الزرع والثمار فيها على أتم ما يكون وانفع ما ينفق ). وذكر ابن جرير الطبري أن المراد بذلك ( هو جعل الخير فيها ثابتاً دائما لأهلها). 

 وَنَجَّيْنَاهُ وَلُوطًا إِلَى الْأَرْضِ الَّتِي بَارَكْنَا فِيهَا لِلْعَالَمِينَ (71) سورة الانبياء 

ذكر المفسرون أن الأرض هي ارض الشام وقيل بيت المقدس لأن منها بعث الله اكثر الأنبياء وعن ابن عباس في تفسير الآية: يريد نجيناإبراهيم ولوطاً إلى أرض الشام وكانا بالعراق.

 وَلِسُلَيْمَانَ الرِّيحَ عَاصِفَةً تَجْرِي بِأَمْرِهِ إِلَى الْأَرْضِ الَّتِي بَارَكْنَا فِيهَا وَكُنَّا بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَالِمِينَ (81) سورة الانبياء 

 روي عن ابن عساكر أن (الارض التي باركنا فيها ) أرض الشام ووافقه في ذلك الشوكاني وكذلك ذكر الطبري في تفسيره وقال ابن تيمية ( انها كانت تجري إلى أرض الشام التي فيها مملكة سليمان). 

 وَجَعَلْنَا بَيْنَهُمْ وَبَيْنَ الْقُرَى الَّتِي بَارَكْنَا فِيهَا قُرًى ظَاهِرَةً وَقَدَّرْنَا فِيهَا السَّيْرَ سِيرُوا فِيهَا لَيَالِيَ وَأَيَّامًا آَمِنِينَ (18) سورة سبأ 

ذكر ابن كثير في تفسيره نقلا عن الحسن ومجاهد وقتادة وغيرهم أن المقصود بالقرى يعني قرى الشام وكما نقل ايضا عن ابن عباس قوله القرى التي باركنا فيها بيت المقدس وقال ابن تميمة " هو ما كان بين اليمن – مساكن سبأ – وبين قرى الشام القرى المباركة من العمارة القديمة". 
(منقول)

----------


## الصاعق

*إضافة ممتازة أخي الكريم، بارك الله فيك*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*اخي احمد*
*بالنسبة لوثيقة التبني (بردية التبني)*
*فهي تتحدث عن ((ننفر)) موسيقارة الاله سوتخ و كيف ان زوجها نبنفر جعلها طفلته((اي تبناها)) و كتب لها املاكها و انه لم يكن له ولد او ابنه غيرها و هو بذلك قد ارسي مبدا قانوني هام بعدم ارث الاخوة و الاخوات(اخواته) علي عكس ما كان سائدا لدي قدماء المصريين*
*راجع موسوعة مصر القديمة- سليم حسن ج8 ص 568 و ما بعدها*
*تاريخ مصر القديمة -محمد بيومي مهران ح4 ص224 وما بعدها*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*اما عن ان السياق القراني لا يفهم منه ان هناك فرعون واحد او فرعونين* 
*فانا علي يقيني بان القران الكريم لم يكن يتحدث الا عن ملك واحد فقط* 
*فبالرغم من تحدث التوراة عن فرعونين فان المفسرين لم يذهب واحد منهم الا ذكر انه كان هناك ملكين عاصرا قصة موسي و لم يتبني واحد منهم ذلك اللهم الا في زمننا الحديث عندما قال بذلك المفتي محمد طنطاوي و كانت رؤيته تلك راجعة للقصة الموجودة بالتوراة لا بالسياق القراني للواقعة*
*و الله ولي التوفيق*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*و اذا كنت في المداخلة السابقة قد تمسكت باقوال المفسرين و ان اي منهم لم يعتنق نظرية ملكين في حياة موسي*
*فاقول عن مداخلة اخي طارق شكري بانها ايضا اقوال مفسرين تحتمل الصواب و تحتمل الخطا*
*و لماذا لا تكون الارض المباركة هي من حدود مكة شمالا الي بحر عدن جنوبا* 
*هو استفسار ايضا* 
*و من قال ان لوطا و ابراهيم كانا يقيمان في العراق* 
*هي اقوال المفسرين ايضا*
*و من قال ان مدين كانت في الاردن و ليست في اليمن*
*هي اقوال المفسرين ايضا*

*بالطبع لا اريد ان يشكك احدا في صحة ايماني و لكن كما قال اخي الصاعق من قبل اين الحديث النبوي الشريف او اين الاية القرانية المطهرة او اين النص التاريخي الموثق الذي يفيد ذلك*

*لن نجد شيئا* 

*لا اشكك و لكني ابحث عن حقيقة*

*تجعلني افترض ان القصة برمتها حدثت في امريكا و علي عبء ان اصبحت صحة ذلك من عدمه*

*في امان الله*

----------


## AmonRâ

انا عدت من جديد لمتابعة الموضوع بعد ابتعادي لظروف العمل و الاحظ انكم تقتربون من النتيجة النهائية انا مع و ان وجدت الفرصة للمداخلة لن اتردد  لان مشاركتي قد تفسد نسق الحوار لذى اترككم تواصلون الحوار ...لكن انا في المتابعة بكل اهتمام

----------


## الصاعق

*أخي العزيز إبن طيبة* 

*بالبحث حول حريحور، وجدت بعض المقالات الأجنبية تشير إلى أنه إبن بانحسي، وبانحسي كان وزير للفرعون رمسيس الحادي عشر وهو أيضاً نصب نفسه ككاهن للإله أمون، غير إنه كان كوشياً نوبياً ولم يكن مصرياً وهو ما يتضح من أسمه ( نحسي ) والذي يعني في اللغة المصرية القديمة على ما أذكر ( العبد )، وقد استولى بانحسي أيام حكم رمسيس الحادي عشر نفسه على النوبة، ما لبث أن مد سلطانه إلى الوجه القبلي والأطراف الجنوبية للدلتا قبل أن يقوم جيش الفرعون بطرده حتى حدود النوبة من غير أن يتمكن الفرعون من استعادة السيطرة على النوبة، وظل بانحسي مستقلاً بالنوبة حتى مماته، وحريحور وهو من أول فراعنة الوجة القبلي في الإسرة 21 إبن بانحسي هذا فيما استولى سمندس على الدلتا. فهل الكاهن الذي استولى على الحكم في قطاعه هو حريحور أم سمندس أم كلاهما؟* 

*دمت بخير*

----------


## الصاعق

*بالنسبة لملاحظاتك على النص القرأني*

*أنا قلت إن النص القرأني (( سكت )) عن هذه النقطة والتي هي هل كان فرعون الخروج هو فرعون الميلاد أم لا. على كل أنا لا أرفض بشكل حاسم أيا ًمن الطرحين طالما لا يوجد ما يمنع ذلك.*

*على كل فأنا سرت مع فرضية الفرعون الواحد بالنسبة لرمسيس الحادي عشر كما سبق وذكرت، وشكراً للإضافة من موسوعة سليم حسن وكم افتقدها،* 

*على كل، ملاحظاتك السابقة هي ما قادتني إلى رمسيس الحادي عشر وهو اختيار يبدو في نظري قوياً ليصبح فرعون الخروج التوارتي بناء على الملاحظة التي اضفتها لاحقاً حول زوال حكم أل فرعون من مصر.*

*حقيقة كل ملاحظاتك كانت ممتازة وأسهمت في بلورة الفكرة بشكل كبير في رأسي*

*رمسيس الحادي عشر* 
*أخر من حكم من برعمسيس والتي خرج منها اليهود*
*لم يكن في عهده سلطة لمصر على فلسطين ( كما تدل على ذلك قصة خادمه والذي ابتعثه من أجل شراء أخشاب البخور للمعبد )*
*تفتتت مصر بعده* 
*جاء بعد رمسيس الثالث بقترة تسمح للفلسطينيين بالاستقرار في فلسطين* 
*الوحيد بعد رمسيس الثالث الذي تسمح فترة حكمة بحدوث القصة*
*مات بطريقة غامضة ومعبده لم يكتمل*

*بالنسبة لأقوال المفسرين الغير مستندة إلى أيات حاسمة في القرآن أو السنة فهي أقوال يحتج لها قبل أن يحتج بها.*

*فالمواضيع التاريخية كانت من المواضيع التي خالطتها الأساطير في تلك الفترة والكثير اجتهدوا بالتخمين فيها،* 

*على كل، من المفيد أن نذكر تفسير بعض الصحابة لأمر الله لبني إسرائيل عندما يدخلوا القرية بأن يقولوا (( حطة )) وذكر القرأن انهم بدلوها، فذكر بعض معاصري ابن عباس رضي الله عنه من العلماء انهم بدلوا كلمة (( حطة )) بكلمة (( حنطة )).*

*غير أن إبن عباس نبههم أن القوم لم يكونوا يتحدثوا العربية من الأصل حتى يقوموا بهذاالتبديل ( الخرافي ).* 

*وعلى هذا فأنا اسندك في أن اقوال المفسرين ليست حاسمة، فالتفسير بطبعه هو فهم من يقوم به للمتن الذي تحت يديه وليس هو بالضرورة جوهر معنى المتن*

*دمت بخير واشكرك كثيراً جداً على مساعدتك القيمة*

----------


## غريب الدار

أخوتي الأفاضل 
لقد قرأت مشاركاتكم و التي وجدت فيها إخلاص و جدية للوصول للحقيقة و لكل حجة ما يقلبلها و لكل رأي يوجد رأي آخر و للأسف لم تظهر الحقيقة بعد و إن كان البعض منا يعتقد أنه يعرف الحقيقة القطعية و يحاول إثبات وجه نظرة .....
لقد شاركت معكم بجدية و طرحت ما فكرت فيه و عرضته عليكم و قد أكون قريب من الصح أو بعيد عنه مسافات لذلك أراجع نفسي و ألتمس علني أوفق و لا أرى في ذلك مكسب إلا للحقيقة و بدون تأثر بمن أنا و ما هي شخصيتي الحقيقية , و أنا على يقين أن الحق منصف لأهل الحق و غير ذلك لأهل البدع و الآكاذيب و تحديدا من كتبوا التوارة و من ألف القصص و من عبد الآوثان ..... فالحق لا يجامل .
لقد لا حظت فعلا ما لاحظه الأستاذ الفاضل سيد إبراهيم عن الغموض الذي يلف فترة حكم الأسر الرابعة عشر ,
و في الكشف عن أسرار حضارة سبأ فوائده في معرفة فترة حكم سيدنا سليمان 
يقول اليهود ان سيدنا سليمان كان شيخ قبيلة محدود السلطات , و يقول القرآن الكريم عكس ذلك بل أن له جند من الأنس و الجن و الطير .... و لقد حكم سيدنا سليمان بعد سيدنا موسى فهل لو كانت الأحداث حدثت في اليمن أو الحجاز , هل كان يخفى عن سيدنا سليمان ما عرفه الهدهد ... أليس أجدى له أن يعرف تفاصيل المكان الذي عاش فية أجداده و آباءة.

ثم هل حكم سيدنا سليمان مصر ( إيجبت ) أم كانت مخفية عنه و لم يكن يعلم بأن فيها ناس بتعبد ناس و ناس بتعبد الأوثان .

لو صح أن مصر ( إيجبت ) كانت في فترة ما تحت حكم سيدنا سليمان , هل في ذلك عيب أو شيء يغضب البعض , ألم يكن نبي من أنبياء الله , أليس سيدنا سليمان من بني إسرائيل .. ألم يكن وقتها مثل بعض بني إسرائيل , أنهم هم أصحاب الدين الحق و هم المسلمين .

ثم أرى تركيز البعض على الجنسيات , فهل ياترى كان بني إسرائيل جنسيتهم أيه ؟ هل الدين و المله هي تماما الجنسية ؟ و إن  أعتقد البعض هذا هل من الصواب أن نسلك مسلكهم ؟
هل يستطيع أحد القول أن بني إسرائيل كانوا مصريين أو فلسطينيين أو يمنيين أو سودانيين .... أم أن جنسيتهم تتغير حسب مكان الإقامة ......

لدي إعتقاد قوي بأن الأحداث كلها كانت في فترة حكم الأسرة الرابعه عشر و لم يكن ملك عظيم مثل سليمان يكون نكرة لولا أن هناك حلقة مفقودة ....


لماذا لا تكون الأحداث تمت فعلا في عصر الأسرة الرابعة عشر 


إن شاء الله سوف يظهر الحق يوما و سوف ينجلي كل غموض
أخوتي دمتم بخير

----------


## الصاعق

أخي العزيز/ غريب الدار

إن ظهور الإسرائيليين على مسرح الأحداث التاريخية له عدة شواهد، وعندما نستدل بشئ من التوارة ونظرناً لعقيدتنا عنها بأنها كتاب داخله الخطاء، فنحن نربط تلك الأحداث بما هو ثابت من الحقائق التاريخية والتي سجلتها مختلف الأمم المجاورة لهم، وإعمال المنطق في النص التوارتي والتاريخي مع مقارنته بالنص القرأني من الأمور عظيمة الفائدة، فمن تلك الأمور مكان دولة بني إسرائيل والتي ثبتت عبر العديد من التسجيلات التاريخية لدول مختلفة ووافقت ما جاء في التوراة في تلك النقاط مثل حدوث السبي البابلي أو تدمير الهيكل على يد الرومان أو حروب شيشنق الأول مع القبائل الإسرائيلية، هذه الحقائق توضح كون مكان بني إسرائيل في تلك الحقبة كان ضمن فلسطين الحالية مع شعوب أخرى سكنتها مثل الكنعانيين والأموريين والفلسطينين ، وما يدعم ذلك كون القدس كاتن مبنية بالتأكيد قبل خروجهم نم مصر على يد اليبوسيين واسمها ساليم

أما بالنسبة للنقطة التي ذكرتا عن حكم سليمان عليه السلام، فالتوارة لم تقل أنه مجر شيخ قبيلة بل كان ذائع الصيت ( على مستوى إقليمي ) وله قوة وثروة عززها سيطرة بني إسرائيل على بعض طرق التجارة، وتلك القوة وصلت إلى سعي أحد فراعنة الأسرة الليبية إلى تزويجه إبنته كما نصت التوارة فقد تزوج بإبنة شيشنق، وهو بالتأكيد ليس شيشنق الأول الذي شن الحروب عليهم وإنما أحد خلفاؤه الذين تسموا بأسمه. في هذا الأمر اعتراف مصري بنفوذ الدولة الإسرائيلية كما هو واضح.

وقد نبه العديد من العلماء المسلمين على الحذر من الحكم بالخطاء الكامل على كتب أهل الكتاب وموقفنا منهم كالتالي
1- ما وافق القرأن ... صحيح 
2- ما خالف القرأن ..خطاء
3- ما دون ذلك لا نكذبه ولا نصححه مخافة أن يكون صحيحاً فنكذبه

وعلى هذا فلا يجوز الدعوة إسقاط النظر كلياً عن التوراة فقد قال سيدي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 

 حدثنا *أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة* *ثنا* *علي بن مسهر* *عن* *محمد بن عمرو* *عن* *أبي سلمة* *عن* *أبي هريرة* *قال : قال رسول الله* *صلى الله عليه وسلم* *{* *حدثوا عن* *بني إسرائيل* *ولا حرج* *}* *رواه* *أحمد* *من حديث حسن جيد الإسناد* 

وأنا اعمل في النقطة الثالثة المنطق حتى أحكم عليها وأكون رأياً بالمقارنة مع الأحداث الأخرى الجارية في تلك الفترة.


على كل لم تخبرني بأيك في طرح كون فرعون لاخروج من أواخر الأسرة العشرين أو أوائل الأسرة الواحد والعشرين

وشكراً لك

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الاخوة الافاضل اعتذر عن التاخير لانقطاع النت عن المنزل لاسباب لادخل لي فيها*
*اخي الفاضل غريب الدار* 
*اتمني ان تكون القصة قد حدثت ههنا و لم تحدث هناك* 
*اتمني ان يكون فرعون لقبا لا اسما* 
*اتمني ان يكون فرعون ترجمة لكلمة برعا الهيروغليفية*
*اتمني الكثير و الكثير*
*و لكني بدات اتحول عن كثير من الثوابت التي كنت اعتقد بها لمدة سبعة عشر عاما هي عمر بحثي في هذا الموضوع و الذي قمت بانهائها اكثر من اربع مرات و كل مرة اقوم بتمزيقة لانه لم يستطع التوفيق بين الرواية التوراتيو و الرواية القرانية و معطيات التاريخ* 
*و لكن اشد ما اخذ يبهرني في الفترة الاخيرة هو علماء اسرائيل انفسهم و اخص منهم علماء الاثار الذي اصبح عندهم شبه يقين الان ان هناك اخطاء جسام و روايات منقولة من حضارات اخري وضعت بالتوراة وضعا حتي اصبح البعض منهم يصرح بين حين و اخر ان البداية لم تكن علي ارض فلسطين و ان هناك خطا ما* 
*اصبحوا الان يشاركونا تخبطنا و هي بداية جيدة*
*لم يكتشف علم الاثار حتي الان ان فلسطين هي الارض التي عاش عليها سليمان و داوود و بنو اسرائيل*
*هم يقولون ذلك و لست انا بداو يعترفوا بالحقيقة و لكن متاخرين جدا*
*مازلنا نبحث*
*و ما دام المعروض لدينا الان حسب وجهة نظر اخي الصاعق الاسرة العشرون ام الاسرة الواحدة و العشرون فلنسير في هذا الاتجاه اما مدعمين له بالادلة و البراهين او العكس و كذلك بالادلة و البراهين*
*في امان الله*
*و اعذروا لي تاخري في الرد لانقطاع النت عن المنزل*

*الاخ الفاضل الصاعق وجدت لك مفاجاة مدهشة عن حريحور*
*انتظرني*

----------


## الصاعق

*شكراً لك أخي العزيز إبن طيبة* 

*عوداً أحمد ونتمنى ألا تطيل الغيبة علينا*

*حقيقة لا أعرف كيف أِشكرك على ما تبذل من وقت وجهد ومساعدة قيمة لوجهة نظر ليست هي طرحك مما يدل على عقلانيتك وبحثك المخلص عن الحقيقة فضلاً عن كرم في نفسك وأخلاقك* 

*واتمنى أن نلتقي عندما أكون في مصر*

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## طارق شكرى

اخى الفاضل غريب الدار

كان معظم اهل الارض فى عصر سيدنا سليمان يعبدون الاوثان و قد سالت نفسى من قبل لماذا بعث هذه الرسالة لبلقيس ملكة سبأ فقط ؟
فاعتقد ان السبب لم يكن عبادة الاوثان فقط فاكيد هناك سبب اخر فلننظر فى الايات و نرى ما تميزت به بلقيس

وَوَرِثَ سُلَيْمَانُ دَاوُودَ وَقَالَ يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ عُلِّمْنَا مَنْطِقَ الطَّيْرِ وَأُوتِينَا مِنْ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ إِنَّ هَذَا لَهُوَ الْفَضْلُ الْمُبِينُ (16) وَحُشِرَ لِسُلَيْمَانَ جُنُودُهُ مِنَ الْجِنِّ وَالْإِنْسِ وَالطَّيْرِ فَهُمْ يُوزَعُونَ (17) حَتَّى إِذَا أَتَوْا عَلَى وَادِ النَّمْلِ قَالَتْ نَمْلَةٌ يَا أَيُّهَا النَّمْلُ ادْخُلُوا مَسَاكِنَكُمْ لَا يَحْطِمَنَّكُمْ سُلَيْمَانُ وَجُنُودُهُ وَهُمْ لَا يَشْعُرُونَ (18) فَتَبَسَّمَ ضَاحِكًا مِنْ قَوْلِهَا وَقَالَ رَبِّ أَوْزِعْنِي أَنْ أَشْكُرَ نِعْمَتَكَ الَّتِي أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيَّ وَعَلَى وَالِدَيَّ وَأَنْ أَعْمَلَ صَالِحًا تَرْضَاهُ وَأَدْخِلْنِي بِرَحْمَتِكَ فِي عِبَادِكَ الصَّالِحِينَ (19) وَتَفَقَّدَ الطَّيْرَ فَقَالَ مَا لِيَ لَا أَرَى الْهُدْهُدَ أَمْ كَانَ مِنَ الْغَائِبِينَ (20) لَأُعَذِّبَنَّهُ عَذَابًا شَدِيدًا أَوْ لَأَذْبَحَنَّهُ أَوْ لَيَأْتِيَنِّي بِسُلْطَانٍ مُبِينٍ (21) فَمَكَثَ غَيْرَ بَعِيدٍ فَقَالَ أَحَطتُ بِمَا لَمْ تُحِطْ بِهِ وَجِئْتُكَ مِنْ سَبَإٍ بِنَبَإٍ يَقِينٍ (22) إِنِّي وَجَدْتُ امْرَأَةً تَمْلِكُهُمْ وَأُوتِيَتْ مِنْ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَلَهَا عَرْشٌ عَظِيمٌ  (23) وَجَدْتُهَا وَقَوْمَهَا يَسْجُدُونَ لِلشَّمْسِ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ وَزَيَّنَ لَهُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ أَعْمَالَهُمْ فَصَدَّهُمْ عَنِ السَّبِيلِ فَهُمْ لَا يَهْتَدُونَ (24) أَلَّا يَسْجُدُوا لِلَّهِ الَّذِي يُخْرِجُ الْخَبْءَ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَيَعْلَمُ مَا تُخْفُونَ وَمَا تُعْلِنُونَ (25) اللَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ رَبُّ الْعَرْشِ الْعَظِيمِ (26) قَالَ سَنَنْظُرُ أَصَدَقْتَ أَمْ كُنْتَ مِنَ الْكَاذِبِينَ (27) اذْهَبْ بِكِتَابِي هَذَا فَأَلْقِهِ إِلَيْهِمْ ثُمَّ تَوَلَّ عَنْهُمْ فَانْظُرْ مَاذَا يَرْجِعُونَ (28) قَالَتْ يَا أَيُّهَا الْمَلَأُ إِنِّي أُلْقِيَ إِلَيَّ كِتَابٌ كَرِيمٌ (29) إِنَّهُ مِنْ سُلَيْمَانَ وَإِنَّهُ بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ (30) أَلَّا تَعْلُوا عَلَيَّ وَأْتُونِي مُسْلِمِينَ (31) سورة النمل

و ما الحكمة التى اراد اثباتها سليمان (الحكيم) من تنكير عرش بلقيس

قَالَ نَكِّرُوا لَهَا عَرْشَهَا نَنْظُرْ أَتَهْتَدِي أَمْ تَكُونُ مِنَ الَّذِينَ لَا يَهْتَدُونَ (41) فَلَمَّا جَاءَتْ قِيلَ أَهَكَذَا عَرْشُكِ قَالَتْ كَأَنَّهُ هُوَ وَأُوتِينَا الْعِلْمَ مِنْ قَبْلِهَا وَكُنَّا مُسْلِمِينَ (42) وَصَدَّهَا مَا كَانَتْ تَعْبُدُ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ إِنَّهَا كَانَتْ مِنْ قَوْمٍ كَافِرِينَ (43) سورة النمل

فما علاقة العرش بعبادة الاوثان ؟


و اخى الفاضل الصاعق
من قال ان سيدنا سليمان تزوج ابنة شيشنق ؟
و كيف تفسر اثار شيشنق الاول فى فلسطين و لبنان ؟
بمعنى انه فى عصر شيشنق الاول كانت بلاد الشام تحت الحكم المصرى فهل اتى سيدنا سليمان قبل ام بعد شيشنق الاول ؟

----------


## الصاعق

*أخي العزيز غريب الدار*

*هناك 6 ملوك بأسم شيشنق في تلك الأسرة، من العسير جداً تحديد أيهم هو المقصود في النص التوراتي بدون بحث إضافي فالتوارة ذكرت فقط زواج سليمان بإبنة الفرعون (( شيشق )) وحسب. مع الأسف نظراً لوجودي خارج مصر فقد تركت كل كتبي في مصر العزيزة* 
*على كل من العسير جداً تحديد أي شيشنق هو المقصود في التوراة بذلك النص.*

*على كل فهذا المقال*
http://lalipost.jeeran.com/archive/2008/3/490901.html

*يحتوي نبذة عما نتحدث عنه، ويقول كاتبه بأن المقصود هو شيشنق الأول، وإنه مد نفوذه فعلآ على كامل فلسطين لكن في عهد رحبعام إبن سليمان حسب التوراة حيث نهب القدس ودمر مدن إسرائيل، على عكس العلاقة الطيبة التي كانت تربطه بسليمان عليه السلام، قد تكون تلك النقاط بداية بحث لكنه موضوع أخر، ومربط الفرس من ذكري تلك النقطة هو أن أنوه بوجهة نظري في إن التوراة لم تصور سليمان عليه السلام كحاكم قبيلة محدود وإن نفوذه تم التنويه به، أما الدقة التاريخية للتوراة فهي محل اختبار مستمر*

*دمت بخير*

----------


## الصاعق

أخي العزيز طارق

عذراً لباقي الأخوة للخروج المؤقت عن الموضوع الرئيسي في هذه المشاركة 

يبدو إن شيشنق لم يذكر بالأسم على انه الفروعون الذي زوج سليمان ابنته، بل ذكر على انه من داهم إسرائيل بجيوشه ايام رحبعام وبقى إسم الفرعون الذي زوج سليمان ابنته غي رمعلن بأكثر من لقبه (( الفرعون ))

على كل حال
هناك وجهتي نظر في تلك المسألة عثرت عليهم لحد الأن، الأولى إن الفرعون الذي زوج سليمان ابنته هو شيشنق نفسه قبل أن يقلب ظهر المجن لرحبعام
والثانية إن ذلك الفرعون كان من أواخر الأسرة 21

كما يقول هذا المقال
http://www.paulfeghali.org/index.php...56&page_id=893

*عموماً ستكون فكرة جيدة لموضوع جديد اقترح أن تبادر بفتحه حول مملكة سليمان*

*دمت بخير*

----------


## طارق شكرى

اخى الفاضل الصاعق
ليس انا من خرج عن الموضوع و لكن ردى على السيد غريب الدار على حكم سيدنا سليمان لمصر لانها كانت دولة وثنية مثل سبأ و فيها ناس بتعبد ناس !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

طبعا كلام عجيب

فاردت توضيح ان المشكلة لم تكن ان سبأ تعبد الأوثان و لكن المشكلة فى شخصية بلقيس نفسها و المنافسة بينها و بين سيدنا سليمان و انها لن تعلوا فى حكمتها على سيدنا سليمان 

و كذلك انت فى نظريتك تشير على ان فرعون موسى هو احد ملوك الاسرة الحادية و العشرون فمعنى هذا ان حكم سيدنا داوود و سيدنا سليمان لارض فلسطين لابد ان يكون قام و انتهى قبل عصر شيشنق الاول مؤسس الاسرة الثانية و العشرين
لانه من المؤكد تاريخيا ان كامل بلاد الشام فى عصر شيشنق الاول كانت تحت الحكم المصرى و ليست تحت حكم سيدنا داوود او سيدنا سليمان

و لكنك قلت




> أما بالنسبة للنقطة التي ذكرتا عن حكم سليمان عليه السلام، فالتوارة لم تقل أنه مجر شيخ قبيلة بل كان ذائع الصيت ( على مستوى إقليمي ) وله قوة وثروة عززها سيطرة بني إسرائيل على بعض طرق التجارة، وتلك القوة وصلت إلى سعي أحد فراعنة الأسرة الليبية إلى تزويجه إبنته كما نصت التوارة فقد تزوج بإبنة شيشنق، وهو بالتأكيد ليس شيشنق الأول الذي شن الحروب عليهم وإنما أحد خلفاؤه الذين تسموا بأسمه. في هذا الأمر اعتراف مصري بنفوذ الدولة الإسرائيلية كما هو واضح.


و هذا يخالف نظريتك انت

عامة قد تكون فكرة جيدة إن ذلك الفرعون الذى سعى لتزويج ابنته لسيدنا سليمان كما قالت اسفار اليهود كان من أواخر الأسرة 21 و ليست ابنة شيشنق
و فى انتظار اكتمال النظرية حتى اقول راييى فى الاسرة الحادية و العشرون
و تقبلوا تحياتى

----------


## غريب الدار

الأستاذ صاعق
بخصوص ظهور بني إسرائيل التاريخي ففعلا ذكر أنه في فلسطين و لا ننسى أن فلسطين هي مهد الديانات و تاريخها له قداسته و لقد أكرمها المولى عز و جل بتلك القداسة , و لكن ما سألت عنه هو الجنسية فبني إسرائيل مثلهم مثل باقي بني آدم و الذين كلهم من أصل واحد ( آدم و حواء ) و  ينتشر الناس في الأرض و يسكنون في ملكوت الله , لقد ترحل بني إسرائيل و سافروا و سكنوا أماكن عدة لمدة طويلة , سكن بني إسرائيل في فلسطين و في مصر و سكنوا اليمن و سكنوا العراق ...... أين كانوا قبل ظهورهم التاريخي في فلسطين؟ هل  هبطوا من السماء ...أليسوا هم من سلالة آدم  .

الدين شيء و القومية شيء آخر , و أرض الله ترحب بعبادة أينما حلو طالما لم يفسدوا و لم يلحقوا الأذى بسكان البلاد الأصليين  و لم يقتلوهم  و لم يخرجوهم من ديارهم .

و للأسف نجد عند العديد معتقدات محرفة, فهم يعتقدون أنهم غير باقي البشر و أنهم أبناء الله و أحبائه و من حقهم ما ليس لغيرهم و هم يعتقدون بأن أرضهم الموعودة هي من الفرات للنيل ..... ليست فقط فلسطين بل أرضهم بزعمهم من الفرات للنيل  ......

على أي حال التاريخ تاريخ و الحاضر حاضر و كل أناس محاسبين على عملهم و ليس على عمل آبائهم و ليس الأجداد كالأحفاد. و ليس الأحفاد كالأجداد ....

و يبقى ما يهمنا في حاضرنا هو المتوارث من الأفكار و الكتابات و التي تؤثر على مجريات الحاضر , فلو كان الكلام فقط للتسلية لما همنا و لكن إن تم تسخيره لإلحاق الضرر هنا تكمن أهمية توضيح الضرر فيه ....

بخصوص سيدنا سليمان فهم يعتقدون أنه كان ملك مملكة صغيرة ( فقط بيت المقدس و القرى المجاورة ) و يعتقدون أن سبب نفوذه كان لحكمته و ذكائه, و أنه تزوج عدة زيجات لبسط نفوذه إذن هو سلطان و نفوذ يعتمد في معتقدهم على مقومات بشرية ....... 

و نعلم أن هناك فرق شاسع بين تلك القدرات التي يدعونها و بين القدرات التي منحها المولى عز و جل لسيدنا سليمان  .... فهم لا يقروا بأن كان له سلطة و تحكم في الريح و الجن و الطير.... و أنهم لم يقروا بأن ملكة كان ملك عظيم  ... فمن منحه المولى عز و جل تلك القدرات و السلطات و السلطان ليس بحاجة لأن يتزوج بنت سيشنق كي يوطد سلطانه و ليس بحاجة للمال و الذكاء لشراء البشر  ... حتى قصة سيدنا سليمان مع ملكة بلقيس تختلف عما نعرف........ هل توافقني على هذا أخي صاعق.

لقد أتبعوا ما تتلوا الشياطين على ملك سليمان ..... أليس هذا صحيح .

إنهم يعتقدون بأن سيدنا سليمان هو من بنى هيكل في بيت المقدس , و هم يعتقدون بضرورة إعادة بناء الهيكل ....... و يريدون بناءه مكان الهيكل القديم و الذي يعتقدون بأنه أسفل الأقصى ...

لذلك هم مهتمون بالعثور على أي آثار تؤكد كلامهم ؟
و لذلك هم يحفرون حول و تحت الأقصى الذي شارف على الهدم؟

قد يقول البعض أنهم قد يكونوا مصيبون ..... أليس هذا مذكور في توراتهم ... ألا يحتمل أن يكون كلامهم صحيح ... لا نتجرأ أن نقول أن كلام غير صحيح حتى لا نأثم ..... عندما نتعامل مع الموضوع ببساطة و بدون تعمق نكون كمن يعرف الحق و يسكت عليه ....... 

مرت سنوات و هم يبحثون و لا يجدون شيئا و هم يعلنون أنهم يريدون هدم الأقصى و بناء الهيكل المزعوم و نحن مازلنا لا نصدق أن هذا قد يحدث ........

ملك بني الله سليمان كان ملك عظيم , و هذا فقط مذكور في القرآن الكريم بالتفاصيل التي ينفرد بها القرآن الكريم , لم يكن سيدنا سليمان مجرد ملك له نفوذ و تحالفات مع البشر بل كان مؤيد بسلطان من المولى عز و جل و كان سلطان عظيم ......

و مصر ( إيجبت ) لها وزنها التاريخي و كذلك لم تكن نكره ..... فكيف لم يسمع عنها سيدنا سليمان و لم يذهب لها و يحكمها , هذا الكلام مخالف لما هو متوقع ...

و يستحيل أن يكون سيدنا سليمان قد عاصر من نعرف تاريخهم من ملوك الأسر الفرعونية , صحيح لم يعثر بعد على دلائل مادية قوية عن ملك سيدنا سليمان و لكن أيضا لم نعثر على دلائل على مملكة سبأ و ليس مصادفة أن يكون الغموض الذي يلف فترة حكم الأسر الرابعة عشر هو الحلقة المفقودة .... علم الآثار لم يقل كلمة الأخيرة بعد و الأيام حبلى بالمفاجآت .

و معرفة زمن حكم سيدنا سليمان مهم مثله مثل معرفة زمن حكم سيدنا يوسف و ذلك لابد أن يتوافق مع زمن بعثة سيدنا موسى ...... 

و أما عن فرعون موسى فكما رجحت في مشاركاتي السابقة هو آخر فراعنة الأسرة الثالثة عشر و الذي بعده دخلت البلاد في فوضى و ورث البلاد المستضعفون و حكمها ملوك عده و ليس مستبعدا أن يكون بعضهم من بني إسرائيل .

قال تعالى: (وَإِذْ قَالَ مُوسَىَ لِقَوْمِهِ يَاقَوْمِ اذْكُرُواْ نِعْمَةَ اللّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ إِذْ جَعَلَ فِيكُمْ أَنْبِيَآءَ وَجَعَلَكُمْ مّلُوكاً وَآتَاكُمْ مّا لَمْ يُؤْتِ أَحَداً مّن الْعَالَمِينَ [20 ] يَاقَوْمِ ادْخُلُوا الأرْضَ المُقَدّسَةَ الّتِي كَتَبَ اللّهُ لَكُمْ وَلاَ تَرْتَدّوا عَلَىَ أَدْبَارِكُمْ فَتَنْقَلِبُوا خَاسِرِينَ) [21] سورة: المائدة

نعلم جيدا أن بني إسرائيل لم يدخلوا فلسطين الحبيبة بعد الخروج مباشرة و أن كانت هناك سنوات تيه , فكيف يقول موسى لقومه أن الله جعل فيكم ملوك , بالرغم من أنهم كانوا مستعبدون قبل الخروج . و كان هذا الخطاب قبل طلب موسى لقومه أن يدخلوا فلسطين الحبيبة .....

و نعلم أن من خرج مع موسى لم يكونوا جميع بني إسرائيل فمن خرج كانوا قليل ممن آمنوا ( مع التنبيه أن هذا يتعارض مع كلام التوراة ) :
قال تعالى: (فَمَآ آمَنَ لِمُوسَىَ إِلاّ ذُرّيّةٌ مّن قَوْمِهِ عَلَىَ خَوْفٍ مّن فِرْعَوْنَ وَمَلَئِهِمْ أَن يَفْتِنَهُمْ وَإِنّ فِرْعَوْنَ لَعَالٍ فِي الأرْضِ وَإِنّهُ لَمِنَ الْمُسْرِفِينَ) [سورة: يونس - الأية: 83]

و قال تعالى: (إِنّ هَـَؤُلآءِ لَشِرْذِمَةٌ قَلِيلُونَ) [سورة: الشعراء - الأية: 54]

لقد بقى عدد من قوم موسى في مصر ( إيجبت) و لم يخرجوا مع موسى , و ليس مستبعدا أن يكون بعضهم تمكن من الحكم و كان ذلك خلال حياة سيدنا موسى و هذا ما أخبر به قومه أن الله جعل منهم ملوكا و كان ذلك قبل دخول فلسطين . و لا ننسى أن قارون كان من قوم موسى و كان له ملك عظيم .....

لقد استبعدت أن تكون الأحداث حدثت في غير مصر ( إيجبت ) و أوضحت ذلك في مشاركات سابقة عده , و لقد أوضحت في مشاركتي السابقة استحالة عدم معرفة سيدنا سليمان بأن هناك مملكه في اليمن يعبد الناس فيها الشمس لو كان قصة موسى حدثت في اليمن أو قريبة من هناك ذلك لضرورة معرفة سيدنا سليمان بتلك المملكة و خصوصا أن ملكة كان عظيم .

هل يعقل أن لا يحكم سيدنا سليمان المكان الذي أحتضن آباءه و أجداده و أن يساعد المستضعفين هناك و خصوصا أن أجداده عانوا من العبودية و الاضطهاد هناك هل يعقل هذا .

 نحن ننظر هنا لنبي من أنبياء الله له ملك عظيم , و الأمر كله في سبيل الله و لإقامة شعائره و لكي يعم العدل فهو لم يترك مملكة سبأ تعبد الشمس .....

و ليس الأمر لسبب عنصري أو قبلي أو دنوي و ليس لطرد أهل البلاد و احتلال أرضهم باسم الدين...... لقد كان بني إسرائيل وقتها هم المسلمين و أما اليوم فلهم دينهم و لنا دين ....... 

و لقد أوضحت في مشاركاتي السابقة وجهت نظري بالتفصيل و يستحيل من وجه نظري أن يكون مرنبتاح أو رمسيس ...... و ذلك لعدة أسباب أوضحت بعضها في مشاركات سابقة .

يبدوا أخي صاعق أنك لم تطلع إلا على كم محدود من المشاركات فلقد أبلى الجميع في هذا الموضوع بلاء حسنا و نحن لسنا في بداية الطريق و لكننا بإذن الله قرب النهاية...

أخوتي الأفاضل دمتم بخير
أخوكم غير الدار

----------


## غريب الدار

أخوتى الأفاضل
أجدد دعوتي لكم لقرلءة موضوعي عن سيدنا سليمان
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread68844.html

----------


## الصاعق

أخي العزيز غريب الدار

بداية، بالنسبة لموضوع الجنسية، فإن علماء الإنثربيولوجيا يعتمدون اللغة وتشريح الهيكل العظمي لمعرفة السلالة السائدة في شعب ما، من دون شك إن اللغة العبرية لغة سامية سواء بالأدلة التاريخية أو الدينية حيث نؤمن جميعاً إن شعب إسرائيل (( القديم )) هو سلالة سامية ولا شك، والقصة الراجحة هو نزوح (( العبريين )) من العراق إلى فلسطين حيث توطنوا هناك ورحل جزء منهم لاحقاً إلى الجزيرة العربية ( سيدنا إسماعيل وسلالته من بعده ) فيما هاجر أبناء يعقوب ( إسرائيل ) إلى مصر حيث تكاثروا فيها إلى حين خروجهم منها وهم ما يطلق عليه تاريخياً شعب إسرائيل أي أبناء يعقوب إذ أن إسرائيل هو يعقوب نفسه.

أما بالنسبة لمسألة سيدنا سليمان 
فلا أعتقد أن المقصود بالملك الذي لا ينبغي لأحد من بعده هو أن سيدنا سليمان حكم العالم كله، بل المقصود هو تسخير الجن والرياح وغيرها بدليل أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم له حادثة معروفة حين أمسك بشيطان في المسجد وخنقه وأراد أن يربطه في سارية المسجد غير إنه تذكر قول أخيه سليمان ودعوته بالملك الذي لا ينبغي لأحد من بعده ، من هنا يتضح مقصودي، فلم يقل القرأن إن سيدنا سليمان فتح الأرض بجنوده مثل ذي القرنين.
على كل أخي العزيز، بالنسبة للمسألة الثانية والخاصة بمملكة سباء، فالسبأيين لهم مملكة شمالية قامت في تخوم الجزيرة العربية بعد إنهيار سد مأرب ايضاً وهي بذلك ليست بعيدة عن ملك سيدنا سليمان عليه السلام، وهذا أمر منطقي أكثر من الدولة الجنوبية إذ أني لا اعتقد أن الهدد المذكور في القصة طار من فلسطين إلى اليمن ذهاباً وإياباً .

على كل أخي العزيز، سأدخل في موضوعك عن سيدنا سليمان حتى لا يتشعب بنا الحديث في غير الموضوع الأصلي.

بالنسبة لتحديد إطار زمني لتواجد فرعون موسى، فلا فيعتمد الطرح الذي طرحته على أنه بعد رمسيس الثالث على أسس تاريخية واضحة في ضوء المعلومات التوراتية كذلك، وعليه فالخروج تم بعد توطن الفلسطينيين في أرض فلسطين أي في أواخر الأسرة 20 أو أوائل الأسرة 21.
وعليه، فإن الفترة التي مرت ببني إسرائيل ليكونوا مملكتهم فيها منطقية وهي الفترة المعروفة بعصر القضاة، وذلك قبل ظهور سلسة الملوك وهم شاؤل ( طالوت ) ثم داود ثم سليمان ثم رحبعام. رحبعام كان معاصراً لشيشنق الأول بلا ريب، إذ أن شيشنق الأول غزا إسرائيل في عهده وهو حدث دون في النقوش الفرعونية والتوراة على حد سواء. وعمري إين رحبعام شهد بدوره اجتياحاً أشورياً وذكر بالإسم في الحوليات الأشورية. أما كون فرعون الخروج في عصر الأسرة الثالثة عشر فيعني إن بني إسرائيل كانت لهم دولة في عصر تحتمس الثالث مثلاً على ما اعتقد،
على كل أرجو أن توضح عبارتك بأن الحث شارف على النهاية فم أفهم المقصود بها. فليس واضحاً عندي أي طرح من التي قدمها الإخوة الكرام في هذا الموضوع هو ما تم الاتفاق عليه؟

دمت بخير

دمت بخير

----------


## الصاعق

> اخى الفاضل الصاعق
> ليس انا من خرج عن الموضوع و لكن ردى على السيد غريب الدار على حكم سيدنا سليمان لمصر لانها كانت دولة وثنية مثل سبأ و فيها ناس بتعبد ناس !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> طبعا كلام عجيب
> 
> فاردت توضيح ان المشكلة لم تكن ان سبأ تعبد الأوثان و لكن المشكلة فى شخصية بلقيس نفسها و المنافسة بينها و بين سيدنا سليمان و انها لن تعلوا فى حكمتها على سيدنا سليمان 
> 
> و كذلك انت فى نظريتك تشير على ان فرعون موسى هو احد ملوك الاسرة الحادية و العشرون فمعنى هذا ان حكم سيدنا داوود و سيدنا سليمان لارض فلسطين لابد ان يكون قام و انتهى قبل عصر شيشنق الاول مؤسس الاسرة الثانية و العشرين
> لانه من المؤكد تاريخيا ان كامل بلاد الشام فى عصر شيشنق الاول كانت تحت الحكم المصرى و ليست تحت حكم سيدنا داوود او سيدنا سليمان
> ...


أخي العزيز طارق

اعتذر عن تخطي مشاركتك والرد على أخي العزيز غريب الدار قبلها فقد فاتتني قرأتها.
أما طرحي فبمساعدة الأخ العزيز إبن طيبة أرجح أن فرعون الخروج هو رمسيس الحادي عشر أخر فراعنة الأسرة العشرين، وهو أرجح من أن يكون من فراعنة الأسرة 21 ( وإن ظل هذا احتمالاً قائماً بالطبع) غير أن الأحداث التاريخية والتوراتية ترجح مجتمعة رمسيس الحادي عشر فيما أرى حتى الأن.

بالنسبة لشيشنق، فقد ذكرت في مشاركة سابقة لي انه اجتاح اراضي إسرائيل في عهد رحبعام بالفعل وهو حدث دون في النقوش المصرية والتوراة على حد سواء، وبهذا يكن حكم دواود عليه السلام إما معاصراً لأواخر الأسرة 21 في الفترة التي لم يكن فيها لمصر سلطان على فلسطين واعتقد ان الأحداث التاريخية تتراص بشكل منطقي على هذا النحو

أما حكم شيشنق وزواج سيدنا سليمان من إبنته، فقد عثرت على طرحين حتى الأن وضعتهما في مشاركاتي السابقة.
في البداية اعتقدت إن شيشنق التوراتي قد يكون أي واحد من الـ 6 ملوك المتسمين بهذا الإسم في تلك الإسرة، غير أني عثرت على معلومات تفيد بالحرب المصرية الإسرائيلية في عهد شيشنق الأول/رحبعام

وبهذا لا يخرج الأمر عن أحد أمرين
اولهما ان شيشنق كانت عرقته جيدة بسليمان ولم تكن كذلك برحبعام
وثانيهما وهو الراجح إن الذي زوج إبنته لسليمان هو احد الكهنة الذين حكموا الدلتا في الأسرة 21
وقد رجحت هذا الرأي بعد أن قرأت المقالات التي وضعت روابطها 

شكراً لإهتمامك ، وكما ترى فإ، الأسئلة الت طرحتها وطرحها من قبلك الأخ إبن طيبة ساهمت بشكل كبير في تحسين الطرح المبدئي الذي اقترحته ، لذا ارجو أن تزيدني من اهتمامك الغالي

حفظك الله

----------


## ابن طيبة

*لقد ظل الاعتقاد سائدا بان حريحور الذى تولى ر ياسة كهنة معبد امون بالكرنك -كان يسب الى أسرة رعمسيس نخت التي تولي أفرادها هذه الوظيفة بالتوارث مد ة طو يلة واستولو ا فى خلالها على زمام الأمور فى البلاد من الناحية الدينية و الادار ية معا بدرجة عظيمة على أن الوثائق التاريخية لا تمدنا باية معلومات تثبت هذا الاعتقاد حقا نعلم أنه بعد اختفاء امنحتب بن رعمسيس نخت من رياسة معبد آمون ظهر بعده علي هذا الكرسى حريحور ولكنا لا نعرف نسبته له كما لا نعرف اسم والده ولا اسم أمه إذ لم يرد قط على الآثار الخاصة بهذا العهد ما يشير إلى هذا ولذلك يتساءل الإنسان لماذا تحدث ماسبيرو فى تاريخه الذى وضعه عن مصر و امم الشرق عن والد حريحور وعن جده مشيرا بذلك إلى الكاهن الأكبر أمنحتب و والده رعمسيس نخت وليس لدينا ما يثبت انه كان ابن الكاهن الأكبر أ منحتب هذا بالإضافة إلى انه ليس لدينا ما يبرهن على أن  امنحتب قد تزوج من الأميرة الملكية  ازيس وأنه رزق منها حريحور  وبذلك يكون الأخيرمن نسل رعمسيس السادس و علي ذلك فان هذا الزعم يعد خاطئا من اساسه و كذلك اراد بعض المؤرخين ان يزعموا ان والدته تدعي نزميت و لكن نعرف ان لقب الزوجة الملكية الذي كانت تحمله هذه الاميرة في احد نقوش معبد خنسو يبرهن من سياق الكلام دون التباس علي انها زوجة حريحور الذي اصبح فيما بعد ملكا لا والدته و اذا كانت تسمي في وثلئق جاءت فيما بعد الام الملكية فانما جاء ذلك بوصفها والدة الاطفال الذين انجبتهم منه و قد اراد الاثري فرشاسكمي ان يميز بين امراتين باسم نزميت احداهما تكون ام حريحور و الثانية زوجته غير انه ليس لدينا وثائق توضح هذا الزعم و الواقع ان نزميت هذه ليس لها اية علاقة باسرة ملوك الرعامسة  و كل علاقتها تنحصر مع زوجها و ذلك لاننا لا نجدها في أي نقش او بردية تلقب بالبنت الملكية و قد كانت تشغل وظيفة رئيسة حظيات الاله امون مثلها في ذلك كمثل كثيرات من زوجات الكهنة الاول لملوك الاسرتين الثامنة عشرة و التاسعة عشرة و من كل ذلك يظهر لنا ان حريحور لم يكن له حق في عرش البلاد لا بنسبه و لا بحسبه و لا بزواجه من اميرة ملكية تخول له هذا الحق بل ان ذلك يرجع الي مطامحه الشخصية و الاحداث الخارجة عن المالوف التي حدثت في البلاد في تلك الفترة من تاريخ ارض الكنانة و ان رياسة الكهنة لم تكن شيئا عارضا مكملا لمطامحه بل الواقع ان اعتلاءه العرش كان يعد هزيمة لرجال الدين في معبد الكرنك و بخاصة اسرة رعمسيس نخت كما سنبين فيما سيلي*
*لنا عودة لنكمل قصة حريحور*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*اخي غريب الدار*
*هلا انتظرنا قليلا حتي يتم عرض نظرية اخي الفاضل الصاعق و مناقشتها و تدعيم اسسها او نقض اساسها بالادلة و البراهين ثم نعود لنعرض لنظريتك عن الاسرة الثالثة عشرة و الرابعة عشر و سوف تجدنا معك نناقشها و نجد ادلتها و نساعدك بمشيئة الله  و لقد بدات في ذلك بالفعل منذ طرحك الاول لها و لكن حتي لا تتفرع بنا الاحاديث و نعود لندور في دائرة مفرغة*
*في امان الله*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*اخي الفاضل احمد يشرفني ان القاك عند نزولك مصر بمشيئة الله كما قابلت من قبل والدك و والدي استاذي الجليلب سيد ابراهيم و كما قابلت اخاك و اخي المفكر و تشرفت بالحديث معه*
*مازلت اعتذر لان النت لا يعمل عندي في المنزل*
*في امان الله*

----------


## الصاعق

*أخي العزيز إبن طيبة* 

*بارك الله فيك وبانتظار باقي المعلومات، كما أسلفت، هناك مقال أجنبي نسب حريحور بدون تردد إلى بانحسي وقال إنه إبنه، غير أني بالطبع لا استطيع الحكم على مثل هذا رأي، ولكن المفيد أنه سواء كان إبن بانحسي أو كما رجحت غير مرتبط بالرعامسة، فيكون حكم ( أل فرعون ) قد انتهى وحكم غيرهم بالفعل سواء في الدلتا أو الوجه القبلي.*

*حتى الأن يبدو رمسيس الحادي عشر المرشح الأفضل والعديد من العوامل التاريخية والتوراتية تصب في اتجاهه*

*حفظك الله وبارك فيك*

----------


## ابن طيبة

[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']*  تدل القاب حريحور علي انه كان من رجال الجيش و انه كان يحمل لقب القائد الاعلي و رئيس  طوائف الاجانب  هذا مع العلم انه كان يحمل لقب الكاهن الاكبر لامون و لذلك فان كل الاحوال تدل علي ان حريحور كان وليد الثورة التي قامت في مصر في تلك الفترة المضطربة من تاريخ البلاد فاعاد اليها النظام و انتهي الامر بتوليه هو مقاليد الامور في البلاد و اصبح مؤسسا لاسرة جديدة* [/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']*و لقد كتب العالم كيس موضوع عن اعتلاء حريحور عرش الملك  و يتلخص في ان بعض اوراق البردي المعاصرة قد ارخت بعهد يسمي عصر النهضة و قد اراد بعض المؤرخين ان يجعلوه في حكم رعمسيس التاسع و لكن دلت البحوث علي ان ذلك راي خاطيء و كذلك لدينا نقطة اخري لابد من اظهار حقيقتها و هي تاريخ ورقة  ونآمون  و التي جاء فيها ان رحلة  و نآمون هذا في سوريا كانت في السنة الخامسة من حكم ملك لم يعين علي وجه التاكيد و يلاحظ في التقرير الذي وضعه ونآمون ان مصر كان من المفروض انها مقسمة قسمين بين حريحور الذي كان مقره طيبة و سمندس الذي كان مقره تانيس و لكن اذا اعترفنا بان تاريخ السنة الخامسة كانت من عهد رعمسيس الحادي عشر فان معني ذلك ان التقسيم كان قد حدث منذ السنين الاولي من عهد هذا الملك و هذا يتعارض مع الحقائق المؤكدة و لكن لحل هذه المعضلة يمكننا ان نستعمل ما جاء من حقائق في اوراق البردي التي ابقتها لنا الايام محفوظة في مقابر طيبة فنحن نعلم الي أي حد كانت السلطة الرئيسية قد تضعضعت في طيبة فقد قامت اضطرابات هناك مكثت تسعة اشهر و كانت قد حدثت في عهد امنحتب الكاهن الاكبر لامون و قد راينا تدخل الاجانب في هذه الفترة و هذا العهد قد امتاز بما حدث فيه من تخريب للمعابد و اشعال الحرائق و القبض علي موظفين من رجال الدين و قد تعدي ذلك الي تخريب حصون مدينة هابو و بالاختصار فان هذا العهد كان يعد حربا معلنة بين المعابد التابعة لضياع الاله امون في طيبة و بين طوائف الاجانب و قد ادلي شرني ببراهين قوية تؤكد ان عصر النهضة لا يمكن ان يكون الا في عهد اخر ملوك الرعامسة في الاسرة العشرين و ان السنة التاسعة عشر من حكم رعمسيس الحادي عشر تقابل السنة الاولي من عهد النهضة الجديدة و مع ذلك فان عصر النهضة هذا  لا يمثل الا السنين الاخيرة من حكم رعمسيس الحادي عشر* [/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']*و لا بد من الاعتراف بان سمندس الذي كان يقبض علي زمام الامور في تانيس مساوٍ لحريحور في السلطان و كان الاخير قد اعطي مقاليد الوزارة في السنة الرابعة و الخامسة من عهد النهضة  الي نماعت رع تخت و ابقي لنفسه السلطان علي بلاد النوبة و القيادة العليا للجيش و بعد ذلك بقليل عندما تولي عرش الملك  خلع علي ابنه بيعنخي وظائفه الحربية*[/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif'][/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']*هذا هو ملخص موجز جدا لحال البلاد في نهاية الاسرة العشرون و بداية الاسرة الواحدة و العشرون* [/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']*اما ما صلة ذلك بنظرية موسي و فرعون فادع الرد لاخي الصاعق*[/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']*في امان الله*[/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif'][/FONT]

----------


## طارق شكرى

اخى الفاضل الصاعق
بارك الله فيك

استبعد ان يكون فرعون موسى فى نهايات الاسرة العشرون او من الاسرة الحادية و العشرون فعصر فرعون موسى كان من عصور القوة بالنسبة الى مصر و كان فرعون موسى متحكما فى البلاد

يَا قَوْمِ  لَكُمُ الْمُلْكُ الْيَوْمَ ظَاهِرِينَ فِي الْأَرْضِ  فَمَنْ يَنْصُرُنَا مِنْ بَأْسِ اللَّهِ إِنْ جَاءَنَا قَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ مَا أُرِيكُمْ إِلَّا مَا أَرَى وَمَا أَهْدِيكُمْ إِلَّا سَبِيلَ الرَّشَادِ (29) سورة غافر

وَقَالَ مُوسَى رَبَّنَا إِنَّكَ آَتَيْتَ فِرْعَوْنَ وَمَلَأَهُ زِينَةً وَأَمْوَالًا فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا رَبَّنَا لِيُضِلُّوا عَنْ سَبِيلِكَ رَبَّنَا اطْمِسْ عَلَى أَمْوَالِهِمْ وَاشْدُدْ عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ فَلَا يُؤْمِنُوا حَتَّى يَرَوُا الْعَذَابَ الْأَلِيمَ (88) سورة يونس

وَنَادَى فِرْعَوْنُ فِي قَوْمِهِ قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ أَلَيْسَ لِي مُلْكُ مِصْرَ وَهَذِهِ الْأَنْهَارُ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِي أَفَلَا تُبْصِرُونَ (51) سورة الزخرف

و هذا مالا ينطبق على هذه الفترة

ففى اواخر الاسرة العشرون كانت سلطة الملك رمسيس الحادى عشر ضعيفة للغاية بل فى غاية الوهن و هذا ما يظهر من قصة وينأمون Wenamun و هى بردية محفوظة بمتحف بوشكين فى موسكو 
و هى قصة ترجع الى عصر الملك رمسيس الحادى عشر و توضح مدى ضعف الملك رمسيس الحادى عشر و نفوذ سمندس فى شمال مصر و تحكى انه قد قام كبير كهنة امون حريحور ببعث كاهن امون بالكرنك وينأمون الى بيبلوس (حاليا مدينة جبيل فى لبنان) ليحصل على خشب الارز فنزل وين امون الى ميناء دور (30 كم جنوب حيفا حاليا) التى يحكمها الامير بيدير و هناك تم سرقته و الاعتداء عليه و صدم وينأمون من الاستقبال العدائى له و اخيرا عندما تمكن من مقابلة الحاكم المحلى فى بيبلوس زاكر بعل رفض اعطاؤه الاخشاب مجانا كما كانت العادة فى ذلك الوقت و لكن طالبه بدفع الثمن فكان على وينأمون ان يبعث فى ذل الى سمندس ليطالبه بالثمن و بعد انتظار سنة فى بيبلوس اضطر للعودة الى مصر و لكن جنحت به السفينة الى قبرص و تعرض للاعتداء هناك من الجماهير الغاضبة حتى طلب الحماية من الملكة المحلية هتبى
قد تكون هذه قصة غير واقعية و لكنها تشير الى مدى ضعف الملك رمسيس الحادى عشر

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wenamun

كذلك عندما تولى الملك سمندس نفسه السلطة و اسس الاسرة الحادية و العشرون فى تانيس شمال مصر فشرب من نفس الكأس فكانت سلطته على جنوب مصر اسمية فقط و لكن كانت السلطة الحقيقية للكهنة و هناك مسلة تعرف بمسلة النفى يرجح انها ترجع الى عصر الملك سمندس تذكر انه فى السنة الخامسة و العشرون من حكم الملك ....... تمكن الكاهن من خبرو رع من قمع عصيان داخل طيبة و قام الكاهن من خبرو رع بنفى قادة العصيان الى واحات الصحراء الغربية

و الملاحظ فى هذه المسلة ان الكاهن حريحور قد اخذ اسم ملكى (من خبرو رع) رغم انه نسب تاريخ العصيان الى فترة الحكم الملك (اسم الملك ممسوح) و كان يشير اليه بجلالته مما يشير الى اعترافه بالملك و لكن اسميا فقط فنفوذ الكاهن كان واضح و كذلك سلطته على الجيش فى جنوب مصر

و قام الملك شيشنق بعد ذلك بحملاته المعروفة على بلاد الشام و اخضعهم و الزمهم بدفع الجزية و رغم ادراج شيشنق لمبالغ الجزية المفروضة على فلسطين و سوريا و فينيقيا و بعض المناطق الاخرى فى بلاد الشام على جدران معبد امون فلم يذكر اى حملة او جزية تاتى من دولة اسرائيل او القدس مخالفة للقصة الاسرائيلية مما جعل البعض يتحجج ان هناك جزء من اللوحة مفقود فربما تم ذكر دولة اسرائيل فيه !!!!
و كذلك لم يرد ذكر حليفه يربعام و لا عدوه رحبعام تبعا للقصة الاسرائيلية

و لكن اعتقد ان اردنا البحث فى هذه المرحلة فيمكن توجيه البحث الى رمسيس الثالث و رغم ان هذا مخالف لوجهة نظرى و لكن فى عصره كانت سلطة مصر قوية على بلاد الشام كما يتضح من بردية هاريس و كذلك اسلوبه الغريب فى ادارة البلاد فربما ينطبق عليه قوله تعالى

إِنَّ فِرْعَوْنَ عَلَا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَجَعَلَ أَهْلَهَا شِيَعًا  يَسْتَضْعِفُ طَائِفَةً مِنْهُمْ يُذَبِّحُ أَبْنَاءَهُمْ وَيَسْتَحْيِي نِسَاءَهُمْ إِنَّهُ كَانَ مِنَ الْمُفْسِدِينَ (4) سورة القصص

فالملك رمسيس الثالث اقر الفلستنيين (من شعوب البحر القادمين من بحر ايجة) فى ارض فلسطين و سمح لقبيلة المشواش الليبية بالاقامة فى مصر و كذلك سمح للاغريق بالقدوم الى مصر حتى اصبحت هناك قرى كاملة من الاغريق فى شمال مصر فربما هذا المقصود بالشيع

----------


## الصاعق

*أخي العزيز إبن طيبة* 

*شكراً على التفاصيل وهي تحتاج لقرأة متأنية، لكن بشكل عام فإن المقال الإنجليزي الذي تحت يدي عن رمسيس الحادي عشر يشير إلى نزاع قام بينه وبين كاهن أمون وقام بمقتضاه بالاستعانة بالمدجاي وهم الجنود النوبيين الذي استدعاهم تحت قيادة بانحسي من النوبة للسيطرة على الأمور، وقد تمكنوا بالفعل من السيطرة على الإضرابات غير إن بانحسي استغل الفرصة وأستولى لنفسه على كهانة أمون ليضمها إلى سلطته كنائب الملك على بلاد كوش وفرض سلطته على الوجه القبلي، غير إن الفرعون أنهى تلك الإضرابات بعدما استعان في النهاية بجيشه والذي تمكن من طرد بانحسي حتى بلاد النوبة واستتب الأمر لفرعون مرة أخرى، ولا شك إن تلك كانت مقدمات نهاية الأسرة العشرين إذ إن سلطان الكهنة لم يمت وأعلن عن نفسه بعد موت الفرعون في استيلاء سمندس على الحكم في الدلتا بينما تمكن حريحور إبن بانحسي من استغلال ذلك الوضع وتقدم من النوبة إلى مصر العليا فارضاً سلطاته عليها، فعلياً كان حريحور يحكم الجزء الأكبر من مصر إذ أن مصر كانت تحكم النوبة العليا والسفلى منذ مئات السنين وعدت جزء من مصر في ذلك العهد، وهي مقدمة الحكم النوبي لمصر.*
*ومن وجهة نظري تصب تلك الأحداث في مصلحة الرواية القرأنية والتي تفضلت أنت بتنبيهي إليها بضرورة زوال حكم أل فرعون، فسواء كانت الأية تفيد التتابع أم التتالي فقد زال حكم أل فرعون وحكم مكانهم الكهنة والنوبيين، والحقيقة المدهشة إن منذ تلك اللحظة لم يحكم مصر فرعون واحد ذو أصول مصرية نقية فكل فرعانة عصر النهضة والعصور المتأخرة كانوا من ذوي الأصول الليبية، وربما يعد رمسيس الحادي عشر هو أخر حاكم مصري خالص على حد علمي إذا استبعدنا حكم الكهنة.*

*أخي العزيز طارق*

*الحقيقة إننا وضعنا من ضمن الشروط اللازمة لفرعون الخروج أن تكون سلطة مصر غير موجودة على فلسطين في عهده كي يتثنى لبني إسرائيل الخروج إلى اراضي غير خاضعة لسلطة مصر، وهذا يتوافق كذلك مع النص القرأني إذ أن هروب موسى شاباً من مصر إلى مدين كان في عهد تدل الشواهد القرأنية إلى ان مدين كانت فيه خارج السلطان المصري.
أما عن قوله تعالى :  فِرْعَوْنَ عَلَا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَجَعَلَ أَهْلَهَا شِيَعًا يَسْتَضْعِفُ طَائِفَةً مِنْهُمْ يُذَبِّحُ أَبْنَاءَهُمْ وَيَسْتَحْيِي نِسَاءَهُمْ إِنَّهُ كَانَ مِنَ الْمُفْسِدِينَ 

فأعتقد أن السياق القرأني مفسراً لنفسه فقد حدد طبيعة التفرقة بين الناس الذي مارسه الفرعون، وهو باستضعاف طائفة من الناس يذبح أبنائهم ويستحيي نسائهم دون الأخرين* 

*ومن تلك النقطة، فإن أي فرعون من الأسرة العشرين قبل رمسيس السادس تم استبعاده حيث ظلت لمصر سلطة على فلسطين بشكل أو بأخر حتى ذلك العهد، أما الفراعنة الذين أتوا بعد ذلك من الأسرة العشرين العهد ففترات حكمهم قصيرة بشكل واضح بحيث لا تصلح لحدوث القصة، وقصة ونامون كانت من الدلائل التي أكدت لي أثناء القرأة أن مصر في عهد رمسيس الحادي عشر كان لا سلطة لها مطلقاً في أسيا وقد نوهت بذلك في مشاركة سابقة في الموضوع.*

*بارك الله فيكم جميعاً*

----------


## طارق شكرى

اعذرونى لخروج سريع عن الموضوع و لكن كان هناك تساؤل عن عدم وجود اى اثار لسيدنا سليمان فى ارض فلسطين فهل معنى هذا انكار هذه المملكة من اساسها ؟

فاعتقد ان الاجابة فى القرأن الكريم

فَإِذَا جَاءَ وَعْدُ أُولَاهُمَا بَعَثْنَا عَلَيْكُمْ عِبَادًا لَنَا أُولِي بَأْسٍ شَدِيدٍ فَجَاسُوا خِلَالَ الدِّيَارِ وَكَانَ وَعْدًا مَفْعُولًا (5) ثُمَّ رَدَدْنَا لَكُمُ الْكَرَّةَ عَلَيْهِمْ وَأَمْدَدْنَاكُمْ بِأَمْوَالٍ وَبَنِينَ وَجَعَلْنَاكُمْ أَكْثَرَ نَفِيرًا (6) إِنْ أَحْسَنْتُمْ أَحْسَنْتُمْ لِأَنْفُسِكُمْ وَإِنْ أَسَأْتُمْ فَلَهَا فَإِذَا جَاءَ وَعْدُ الْآَخِرَةِ لِيَسُوءُوا وُجُوهَكُمْ وَلِيَدْخُلُوا الْمَسْجِدَ كَمَا دَخَلُوهُ أَوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ وَلِيُتَبِّرُوا مَا عَلَوْا تَتْبِيرًا  (7) سورة الإسراء

و المقصود ب (وَلِيُتَبِّرُوا مَا عَلَوْا تَتْبِيرًا) وليدمروا ما غلبوا عليه من بلادكم تدميرا 

و ربما تصف هذه الاية الكريمة تكرار دخول هؤلاء القوم مرة اخرى الى ارض فلسطين و تكرار ما فعلوه اول مرة فكل ما علوه او غلبوا عليه هؤلاء القوم دمروه تدميرا فلم يبقى لبنى اسرائيل بعد ذلك اثر فى ارض فلسطين

و التتبير اشد و اقوى من التدمير فتستخدم بمعنى التكسير و التفتيت

ففى تفسير الطبرى
وتَبَّرَهُ هو: كسره وأَذهبه.
وفي التنزيل العزيز: {وَلاَ تَزِدِ الظَّالِمِينَ إِلَّا تَبَاراً} [نوح: 28] قال الزجاج: معناه: إِلاَّ هلاكاً، ولذلك سمي كل مُكَسَّرٍ تِبْراً.
وقال في قوله عزَّ وجلَّ: {وَكُلّاً تَبَّرْنَا تَتْبِيراً} [الفرقان: 39] قال: التتبير: التدمير؛ وكل شيء كسرته وفتَّته، فقد تَبَّرْتَهُ، ويقال: تَبِرَ الشَّيءُ يَتْبَرُ تَباراً.

و فى تفسير القرطبى
وأما قوله: {وليتبروا ما علوا تتبيرا} فإنه يقول: وليدمروا ما غلبوا عليه من بلادكم تدميرا. يقال منه: دمرت البلد: إذا خربته وأهلكت أهله. وتبر تبرا وتبارا، وتبرته أتبره تتبيرا. ومنه قول الله تعالى ذكره {ولا تزد الظالمين إلا تبارا} [نوح: 28] يعني: هلاكا.

و فى مختار الصحاح
ت ب ر: التِّبرُ ما كان من الذهب غير مضروب فإذا ضرب دنانير فهو عين ولا يقال تبر إلا للذهب وبعضهم يقوله للفضة أيضا و التَّبَارُ بالفتح الهلاك و تَبَّرَهُ تَتْبيراً كسّره وأهلكه وهؤلاء مُتَبَّرٌ ما هم فيه أي مكسر مهلك  


فاعتقد ان كان هذا ما حدث من قبل فلو تم البحث مائة سنه اخرى فلن يجدوا شيئا لان كل شئ كان قد هلك

----------


## الصاعق

*بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز طارق*

*ملاحظة سديدة ومتميزة،* 
*حتى لعى المستوى التوراتي يعد الهيكل بناء متواضع إذا ما قورن بمعبد مصري متوسط أو صغير ، فقد بني من الأخشاب والحجارة وبناء على هذه الشاكلة لا يصمد أمام الزمن فضلاً عن التدمير المتتالي*

*شكراً لملاحظاتك القيمة وبارك الله فيك*

----------


## طارق شكرى

اخى العزيز الصاعق
طبعا اختلف معك فى شرط استقلال ارض فلسطين عن مصر فى عهد فرعون موسى بل عن نفسى اعتقد ان من شروط فرعون موسى ان تكون ارض فلسطين تابعة لمصر فى عصره و قد ذكرت من قبل تعريف الارض التى باركنا فيها فى القرأن الكريم التى ورثها بنى اسرائيل من فرعون و هى الارض التى حدد حدودها الله فى قوله تعالى

وَأَوْرَثْنَا الْقَوْمَ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا يُسْتَضْعَفُونَ مَشَارِقَ الْأَرْضِ وَمَغَارِبَهَا الَّتِي بَارَكْنَا فِيهَا وَتَمَّتْ كَلِمَةُ رَبِّكَ الْحُسْنَى عَلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ بِمَا صَبَرُوا وَدَمَّرْنَا مَا كَانَ يَصْنَعُ فِرْعَوْنُ وَقَوْمُهُ وَمَا كَانُوا يَعْرِشُونَ (137) سورة الأعراف

عامة هذا بالطبع راى لك ان تأخذ به او لأ

اما عن ارض مدين و لزوم انها يجب ان لا تكون تابعة لمصر فى عهد فرعون موسى حتى يتمكن سيدنا موسى من الفرار اليها

فسيدنا موسى بعد ان قضى الاجل و خرج من مدين فسار و ذهب الى سيناء رغم انها كانت تابعة لفرعون و هذا ما اتفق عليه المسلمون و غيرهم

قَالَ ذَلِكَ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكَ أَيَّمَا الْأَجَلَيْنِ قَضَيْتُ فَلَا عُدْوَانَ عَلَيَّ وَاللَّهُ عَلَى مَا نَقُولُ وَكِيلٌ (28) فَلَمَّا قَضَى مُوسَى الْأَجَلَ وَسَارَ بِأَهْلِهِ آَنَسَ مِنْ جَانِبِ الطُّورِ نَارًا قَالَ لِأَهْلِهِ امْكُثُوا إِنِّي آَنَسْتُ نَارًا لَعَلِّي آَتِيكُمْ مِنْهَا بِخَبَرٍ أَوْ جَذْوَةٍ مِنَ النَّارِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَصْطَلُونَ (29) فَلَمَّا أَتَاهَا نُودِيَ مِنْ شَاطِئِ الْوَادِ الْأَيْمَنِ فِي الْبُقْعَةِ الْمُبَارَكَةِ مِنَ الشَّجَرَةِ أَنْ يَا مُوسَى إِنِّي أَنَا اللَّهُ رَبُّ الْعَالَمِينَ (30) سورة القصص

اما عن فصة ونامون فقد ادرجتها لاوضح ان رمسيس الحادى عشر كان ضعيفا و لم يكن من الملوك الظاهرين فى الارض

يَا قَوْمِ لَكُمُ الْمُلْكُ الْيَوْمَ ظَاهِرِينَ فِي الْأَرْضِ فَمَنْ يَنْصُرُنَا مِنْ بَأْسِ اللَّهِ إِنْ جَاءَنَا قَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ مَا أُرِيكُمْ إِلَّا مَا أَرَى وَمَا أَهْدِيكُمْ إِلَّا سَبِيلَ الرَّشَادِ (29) سورة غافر

و كذلك لا ينطبق عليه انه كان طاغية

اذْهَبَا إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ إِنَّهُ طَغَى (43) فَقُولَا لَهُ قَوْلًا لَيِّنًا لَعَلَّهُ يَتَذَكَّرُ أَوْ يَخْشَى (44) قَالَا رَبَّنَا إِنَّنَا نَخَافُ أَنْ يَفْرُطَ عَلَيْنَا أَوْ أَنْ يَطْغَى (45) قَالَ لَا تَخَافَا إِنَّنِي مَعَكُمَا أَسْمَعُ وَأَرَى (46) سورة طه

و هذا لتوضيح ما اقصده فقط
و احييك بشدة على اسلوبك فى العمل الجماعى لذى احترمه كثيرا
و فى انتظار استكمال نظريتك انشاء الله
و دمتم جميعا بخير

----------


## الصاعق

اخي العزيز طارق

شكراً جزيلاً لاهتمامك وأسمح لي ببعض التعليقات 

عن قوله تعالى 
وَأَوْرَثْنَا الْقَوْمَ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا يُسْتَضْعَفُونَ مَشَارِقَ الْأَرْضِ وَمَغَارِبَهَا الَّتِي بَارَكْنَا فِيهَا وَتَمَّتْ كَلِمَةُ رَبِّكَ الْحُسْنَى عَلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ بِمَا صَبَرُوا وَدَمَّرْنَا مَا كَانَ يَصْنَعُ فِرْعَوْنُ وَقَوْمُهُ وَمَا كَانُوا يَعْرِشُونَ (137) 

فلا أعتقد أن هناك ما يدل في الأية على إن أرض فلسطين كانت تابعة لفرعون بالضرورة، غير إن الأية تتضمن دماراً يحيق بما يخص الفرعون في مصر وهذا يطابق الأحداث الجسيمة التي حدثت بعد عهد رمسيس الحادي عشر.

بالنسبة لفرار موسى عليه السلام من مصر مروراً بسيناء، فهذا أمر طبيعي فهو سار في أملاك مصر هارباً حتى خرج منها 

وأما عن قوله تعالى 
قَالَ ذَلِكَ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكَ أَيَّمَا الْأَجَلَيْنِ قَضَيْتُ فَلَا عُدْوَانَ عَلَيَّ وَاللَّهُ عَلَى مَا نَقُولُ وَكِيلٌ (28) فَلَمَّا قَضَى مُوسَى الْأَجَلَ وَسَارَ بِأَهْلِهِ آَنَسَ مِنْ جَانِبِ الطُّورِ نَارًا قَالَ لِأَهْلِهِ امْكُثُوا إِنِّي آَنَسْتُ نَارًا لَعَلِّي آَتِيكُمْ مِنْهَا بِخَبَرٍ أَوْ جَذْوَةٍ مِنَ النَّارِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَصْطَلُونَ (29) فَلَمَّا أَتَاهَا نُودِيَ مِنْ شَاطِئِ الْوَادِ الْأَيْمَنِ فِي الْبُقْعَةِ الْمُبَارَكَةِ مِنَ الشَّجَرَةِ أَنْ يَا مُوسَى إِنِّي أَنَا اللَّهُ رَبُّ الْعَالَمِينَ (30) 

فموسى هنا كان في رحلة الرجوع وليس في رحلة الخروج

أما عن قوله تعالى 
يَا قَوْمِ لَكُمُ الْمُلْكُ الْيَوْمَ ظَاهِرِينَ فِي الْأَرْضِ فَمَنْ يَنْصُرُنَا مِنْ بَأْسِ اللَّهِ إِنْ جَاءَنَا قَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ مَا أُرِيكُمْ إِلَّا مَا أَرَى وَمَا أَهْدِيكُمْ إِلَّا سَبِيلَ الرَّشَادِ (29)

فهذا يعتمد على تفسير كلمة الأرض واظن المقصود بها هو مصر نفسها وهو يتحدث عن المملكة التي ورثها وحدودها مصر فقط من عهد رمسيس الثالث على ما اعتقد


أما قوله تعالى 
اذْهَبَا إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ إِنَّهُ طَغَى (43) فَقُولَا لَهُ قَوْلًا لَيِّنًا لَعَلَّهُ يَتَذَكَّرُ أَوْ يَخْشَى (44) قَالَا رَبَّنَا إِنَّنَا نَخَافُ أَنْ يَفْرُطَ عَلَيْنَا أَوْ أَنْ يَطْغَى (45) قَالَ لَا تَخَافَا إِنَّنِي مَعَكُمَا أَسْمَعُ وَأَرَى (46) سورة طه

إذا فرضنا أنه فرعون الخروج فعليه يكون طاغية لأنه قتل أطفال بني إسرائيل واستحيي نسائهم، وعموماً معنى طغا ليس أن فرعون طاغية بعنى حاكم مستبد بل معانها أنه ظلم وأوغل في ظلمه، من ذلك إدعائه الإلوهية وكذلك إضهاده لبني إسرائيل.

لذا فالأيات الكريمة هنا ستستبعده كفرعون للخروج أو تؤيد كون ه كذلك حسب تفسير السياق والاستنتاج الذي سيأتي حول المعاني الواردة في الذكر الحكيم.

أما عن قولك



> عامة هذا بالطبع راى لك ان تأخذ به او لأ


فكل ما تققوله يا أخي على العين والرأس بالطبع وإنما أنقاش الأدلة معك لنخرج بمفهوم، مثلاً أنا سردت رؤيتي للأيات الكريمة التي استعنت بها وانتظر منك أن تتناول تلك الرؤية بالنقد والذي كلما كان قوياً كلما كان أفضل، لأنه في النهاية لن تصمد سوى الحجج القوية والتي سنتفق عليها وتقودنا مجتمعين للوصل إلى أفضل تقدير ممكن في حدود ما نعرف

لكنك لفت نظري لنقطة هامة

إذا كان موسى عليه السلامرخج من مصر هارباً من فرعون متهماً بالقتل، فلماذا عاد قبل أن يوحى إليه ( الوحي إليه تم أثناء رحلة العودة ) هل يعيدنا هذا إلى فرضية الفرعونين ( فرعون الميلاد والخروج ) أم يفسر السياق القرأني هذا الحدث بشكل ما ؟

شكراً لك

----------


## طارق شكرى

اخى العزيز الصاعق
بارك الله فيك




> عن قوله تعالى 
> وَأَوْرَثْنَا الْقَوْمَ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا يُسْتَضْعَفُونَ مَشَارِقَ الْأَرْضِ وَمَغَارِبَهَا الَّتِي بَارَكْنَا فِيهَا وَتَمَّتْ كَلِمَةُ رَبِّكَ الْحُسْنَى عَلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ بِمَا صَبَرُوا وَدَمَّرْنَا مَا كَانَ يَصْنَعُ فِرْعَوْنُ وَقَوْمُهُ وَمَا كَانُوا يَعْرِشُونَ (137) 
> 
> فلا أعتقد أن هناك ما يدل في الأية على إن أرض فلسطين كانت تابعة لفرعون بالضرورة، غير إن الأية تتضمن دماراً يحيق بما يخص الفرعون في مصر وهذا يطابق الأحداث الجسيمة التي حدثت بعد عهد رمسيس الحادي عشر.


كيف ذلك يا اخى الفاضل تأمل كلمة ورث ؟
فَأَرْسَلَ فِرْعَوْنُ فِي الْمَدَائِنِ حَاشِرِينَ (53) إِنَّ هَؤُلَاءِ لَشِرْذِمَةٌ قَلِيلُونَ (54) وَإِنَّهُمْ لَنَا لَغَائِظُونَ (55) وَإِنَّا لَجَمِيعٌ حَاذِرُونَ (56) فَأَخْرَجْنَاهُمْ مِنْ جَنَّاتٍ وَعُيُونٍ (57) وَكُنُوزٍ وَمَقَامٍ كَرِيمٍ (58) كَذَلِكَ وَأَوْرَثْنَاهَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ (59) سورة الشعراء

ففى سورة الشعراء واضح ان ال فرعون خرجوا من أرض ذات  جنات و عيون و ارثناها بنى اسرائيل
فال فرعون تركوا و بنى اسرائيل ورثوا
و استخدم الواو للعطف و ليس الفاء مما يدل على وجود وقت بين الترك و الميراث
و الاية واضحة

و فى سورة الاعراف حدد الله حدود هذه الارض التى ورثها بنى اسرائيل (مَشَارِقَ الْأَرْضِ وَمَغَارِبَهَا الَّتِي بَارَكْنَا فِيهَا)

فَانْتَقَمْنَا مِنْهُمْ فَأَغْرَقْنَاهُمْ فِي الْيَمِّ بِأَنَّهُمْ كَذَّبُوا بِآَيَاتِنَا وَكَانُوا عَنْهَا غَافِلِينَ (136) وَأَوْرَثْنَا الْقَوْمَ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا يُسْتَضْعَفُونَ مَشَارِقَ الْأَرْضِ وَمَغَارِبَهَا الَّتِي بَارَكْنَا فِيهَا وَتَمَّتْ كَلِمَةُ رَبِّكَ الْحُسْنَى عَلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ بِمَا صَبَرُوا وَدَمَّرْنَا مَا كَانَ يَصْنَعُ فِرْعَوْنُ وَقَوْمُهُ وَمَا كَانُوا يَعْرِشُونَ (137) سورة الأعراف

و اتفق الفقهاء ان هذه الارض التى باركنا فيها هى ارض فلسطين و لم يختلف احد من الفقهاء الا فى حجم هذه الارض المباركة و قد ذكرت رأى الفقهاء من قبل

و ايضا هذا ما توضحة بدون شك الاية التالية :

سُبْحَانَ الَّذِي أَسْرَى بِعَبْدِهِ لَيْلًا مِنَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ إِلَى الْمَسْجِدِ الْأَقْصَى الَّذِي بَارَكْنَا حَوْلَهُ لِنُرِيَهُ مِنْ آَيَاتِنَا إِنَّه هُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْبَصِيرُ (1) سورة الاسراء




> بالنسبة لفرار موسى عليه السلام من مصر مروراً بسيناء، فهذا أمر طبيعي فهو سار في أملاك مصر هارباً حتى خرج منها 
> 
> وأما عن قوله تعالى 
> قَالَ ذَلِكَ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكَ أَيَّمَا الْأَجَلَيْنِ قَضَيْتُ فَلَا عُدْوَانَ عَلَيَّ وَاللَّهُ عَلَى مَا نَقُولُ وَكِيلٌ (28) فَلَمَّا قَضَى مُوسَى الْأَجَلَ وَسَارَ بِأَهْلِهِ آَنَسَ مِنْ جَانِبِ الطُّورِ نَارًا قَالَ لِأَهْلِهِ امْكُثُوا إِنِّي آَنَسْتُ نَارًا لَعَلِّي آَتِيكُمْ مِنْهَا بِخَبَرٍ أَوْ جَذْوَةٍ مِنَ النَّارِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَصْطَلُونَ (29) فَلَمَّا أَتَاهَا نُودِيَ مِنْ شَاطِئِ الْوَادِ الْأَيْمَنِ فِي الْبُقْعَةِ الْمُبَارَكَةِ مِنَ الشَّجَرَةِ أَنْ يَا مُوسَى إِنِّي أَنَا اللَّهُ رَبُّ الْعَالَمِينَ (30) 
> 
> فموسى هنا كان في رحلة الرجوع وليس في رحلة الخروج


سيدنا موسى ترك مدين و سار الى سيناء و ذلك حتى قبل ان يبعثه الله الى فرعون رغم انها كانت ارض تابعة لفرعون و كان سيدنا موسى ما زال حتى هذه اللحظة يخشى من فرعون

فَلَمَّا قَضَى مُوسَى الْأَجَلَ وَسَارَ بِأَهْلِهِ آَنَسَ مِنْ جَانِبِ الطُّورِ نَارًا قَالَ لِأَهْلِهِ امْكُثُوا إِنِّي آَنَسْتُ نَارًا لَعَلِّي آَتِيكُمْ مِنْهَا بِخَبَرٍ أَوْ جَذْوَةٍ مِنَ النَّارِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَصْطَلُونَ (29) فَلَمَّا أَتَاهَا نُودِيَ مِنْ شَاطِئِ الْوَادِ الْأَيْمَنِ فِي الْبُقْعَةِ الْمُبَارَكَةِ مِنَ الشَّجَرَةِ أَنْ يَا مُوسَى إِنِّي أَنَا اللَّهُ رَبُّ الْعَالَمِينَ (30) وَأَنْ أَلْقِ عَصَاكَ فَلَمَّا رَآَهَا تَهْتَزُّ كَأَنَّهَا جَانٌّ وَلَّى مُدْبِرًا وَلَمْ يُعَقِّبْ يَا مُوسَى أَقْبِلْ وَلَا تَخَفْ إِنَّكَ مِنَ الْآَمِنِينَ (31) اسْلُكْ يَدَكَ فِي جَيْبِكَ تَخْرُجْ بَيْضَاءَ مِنْ غَيْرِ سُوءٍ وَاضْمُمْ إِلَيْكَ جَنَاحَكَ مِنَ الرَّهْبِ فَذَانِكَ بُرْهَانَانِ مِنْ رَبِّكَ إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ وَمَلَئِهِ إِنَّهُمْ كَانُوا قَوْمًا فَاسِقِينَ (32) قَالَ رَبِّ إِنِّي قَتَلْتُ مِنْهُمْ نَفْسًا فَأَخَافُ أَنْ يَقْتُلُونِ  (33) سورة القصص

فمعنى ذلك ان سيدنا موسى كان يشعر بالامان و هو فى ارض سيناء التى نتفق انها كانت تابعة لفرعون
فلماذا لا يشعر بالامان و هو فى ارض مدين حتى و ان كانت تابعة لفرعون ؟

و اخيرا كانت بلاد الشام تابعة لمصر فى عهد رمسيس الثالث و لكن هل كان رمسيس الحادى عشر ظاهرا حتى فى ارض مصر ؟

----------


## الصاعق

*أخي العزيز طارق*

*بالنسبة لمدين وموقعها في الأردن، فالذهاب إلى أنها تابعة لمصر في ذلك، فالنص القرأني لم ينطق بذلك ، كما لم ينطق أيضاص بعدمتبعيتها لمصر وقتها.*

*من هنان يكون تحديد ذلك الأمر بناء على قرأة الأحداث من ناحيتنا، طالما لا يوجد نص قرأني او تاريخي يحدد لنا تلك النقطة.*
*والسؤال الذي طرحته سابقاً قد يحل هذه المشكلة، لماذا أخذ موسى عليه السلام أهله وارتحل من مدين إلى مصر؟*

*الرواية التوراتية تشير إلى هلاك فرعون الخروج، الرواية القرأنية لا تصرح بوجود مثل هذا الفرض.*

*أما بالنسبة لوراثة بني إسرائيل، فهذه مسألة متعددة الجوانب، فالقرأن كثيراً ما يتنقل في السياق بين الماضي والحاضر والمستقبل، كما إن هناك نقاط أخرى حول تلك المسألة مثيرة للتسأول ومنها على سبيل المثال استحقاق الميراث*

*في المزامير، يعد الله بني إسرائيل ( الصالحين ) بوراثة الأرض غيرإن الله تعالى لم يورثهم الأرض وإن كان وعهدم ذلك الوعد حقاً، وهذا لأنهم لم يفوا بشرط ( الصلاح ) وابدلهم الله بقوم أخرين، وهم المسلمون وهو الذين ورثوا الأرض الموعودة، والتي تتضمن مصر ( من النيل للفرات )*

*إنظر إلى قوله تعالى* 
*﴿ولقد كتبنا في الزبور من بعد الذكر أن الأرض يرثها عبادي الصالحون﴾ الانبياء/ 105*
*فالعهد كان مع بني إسرائيل ولما أخلوا بالشرط نزع منهم إلى الأمة المختارة والتي ورثت ما كانوا سيرثوه، من هنا يكون صحيحاً أن عهد الميراث كان لاحقاً كما لاحظت أنت بسديد بصرك بسبب استخدام الواوا بدل الفاء.*
*من الأدلة على ذلك زوالهم عن الأرض الموعودة لمصلحة مصر مرة أخرى في عهد شيشنق ومن بعده إلى الاحتلال الفارسي الأول*

*غير إن هذا الاحتمال لا استطيع أن أجزم به رغم رجاحته عندي، فيكون لدينا احتمال أخر وهو أن الأرض المقصودة هي ليست بأرض مصر، ويكون معنى الأية الكريمة إن الله أخرج أل فرعونمن مقامهم الكريم وأهلكهم وأورث بني إسرائيل الأرض المباركة*
*ورغم إن هذا يبدو منطقياً لكني لا استطيع أن أجزم بأنه المقصود من الآية* 

*واحتمال أخر  أن تكون تلك الوراثة عن طريق النفوذ ( سبق أن ناقشنا زواج سليمان عليه السلام بابنة أحد حكام الدلتا في الأسرة 21 ) وإن مصر خضعت لنفوذ بني إسرائيل بعد أن كانوا مستعبدين فيها، وهذا ألاتجاه أقوى من سابقيه لكنه مثلهم يقوم على تفسير النص بشكل غير قاطع*

*يبقى إذن ما أشرت أنت إليه وهو إن مصر كان لها سلطان في تلك البقاع وقتها، وأنها فقدت ذلك السلطان لمصلحة بني إسرائيل، وهذا الطرح يؤيده قوله تعالى ( وأورثناها قوم أخرين ) دلالة على إن بني إسرائيل لم ينفردوا وحدهم بوراثة أملاك أل فرعون، وهذا صحيح فقد حكم النوبيين الجنوب والكهنة الشمال وانقرض حكم السلالة المصرية العشرين وهي أخر سلالة حاكمة مصرية خالصة.*

*أما عن سلطان فرعون فحسب القرأن لم يكن خالصاً ، بل شاركه وزيره هامان في الحكم، وأشار الله إلى الجيش المصري بقوله ( فرعون وهامان وجنودهما)* 
*(ونريد أن نمنّ على الذين استضعفوا في الأرض ونجعلهم أئمة ونجعلهم الوارثين ونمكن لهم في الأرض ونرى فرعون وهامان وجنودهما منهم ما كانوا يحذرون). سورة القصص، آية 5 - 6.**وهذا الأمر كان واقعاً في عهد رمسيس الحادي عشر إذ أن نائبه بانحسي كانت له قوات مستقلة استعان بها للقضاء عل نفوذ كاهن أمون الأعظم قبل أن ينقلب بانحسي عليه، وعندها عين الملك نائباً غيره وقاد جيوش الفرعون إلى طرد بانحسي*


*وعلى هذا فما خلصت إليه واحد من ثلاثة بناء على الاستعانة بالحقائق التاريخية في تفسير النصر القرأني وبدون قطع النظر عن التوارة وهي المصادر الثلاثة للأحداث:*

*الأول : هو في تفسير معنى الوراثة لبني إسرائيل وكما شرحت فهناك عدة احتمالات لهذا التفسير لا تتناقض ما الطرح الذي بين يدينا* 
*والثاني ، إن مصر كان لها سلطان على فلسطين وقت وقوع الأحداث ومن هذا المنطلق هناك طرحين*
*1-     * *المقصود هو سلطان إسمي لمصر على فلسطين حيث إن نفوذ مصر على بقاع أبعد مثل لبنان أو سورية كان بالتأكيد غي رموجود كما سبق وحكينا، هذا لا يناقض فرضية رمسيس الحادي عشر.*
*2-     * *إن المقصود هو سلطان واضح لمصر على فلسطين وزال بموت الفرعون، هنا لا يصبح أمامنا بديلاً لرمسيس السادس.**غير إن رمسيس السادس زمن حكمه قصير بشكل واضح بما لا يسمح بحدوث القصة في عهده*

*لكن في ضوء المعلومات التي تفضلت بها فأن الرعامسة قبل رمسيس السادس لا يصلحون إذ لم تفقد مصر سلطانها على فلسطين في عهدهم إلى أن ضعف ذلك النفوذ تماماً في عهد رمسيس السادس،* 
*وبما إ، فرعون الخروج كان ولابد أن يكون بعد توطن الفلسطنيين وفقدت مصر سلطانها في فلسطين في عهده على فرضيتك أو في عهد فرعون قبله على فرضيتي، فلا يمكن أن نعتبر أياً من الفراعنة الأوائل في الأسرة العشرين مرشحين*
*وبناء عليه فلازالت أرى رمسيس الحادي عشر المرشح الأفضل لكنه كما أسلفت لن يكون المرشح الوحيد،* 

*بالنسبة لما ذكرته لشعور سيدنا موسى بالأمان في الطور، واستدلالك على إن مدين يمكن أن تكون تابعة لمصر في تلك العهد، فلا استطيع أن أبرر لماذا يهرب موسى من أرض مصرية إلى أرض مصرية بها نواب للفرعون وجنود له يمكن أن يقبضوا عليه*

*وهو ما يذكرني بالسؤال الغامض، لماذا قرر موسي العودة إلى مصر وترك مدين؟ هل يعيدنا هذا لفرضية الفرعونين؟*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*اعذروا لي تاخري و تعرفون السبب*
*اخي الفاضل الصاعق*
*اتوقف عند السطر الاخير الذ في مداخلتك السابق و اقتبس منه سؤالك* 
*لماذا قرر موسي العودة الي مصر و ترك مدين؟ هل يعيدنا هذا لفرضية الفرعونين؟*
*و لعلي اجد في الاية الكريمة* 
*فَلَمَّا قَضَى مُوسَى الْأَجَلَ وَسَارَ بِأَهْلِهِ آَنَسَ مِنْ جَانِبِ الطُّورِ نَارًا قَالَ لِأَهْلِهِ امْكُثُوا إِنِّي آَنَسْتُ نَارًا لَعَلِّي آَتِيكُمْ مِنْهَا بِخَبَرٍ أَوْ جَذْوَةٍ مِنَ النَّارِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَصْطَلُونَ (29) فَلَمَّا أَتَاهَا نُودِيَ مِنْ شَاطِئِ الْوَادِ الْأَيْمَنِ فِي الْبُقْعَةِ الْمُبَارَكَةِ مِنَ الشَّجَرَةِ أَنْ يَا مُوسَى إِنِّي أَنَا اللَّهُ رَبُّ الْعَالَمِينَ (30) وَأَنْ أَلْقِ عَصَاكَ فَلَمَّا رَآَهَا تَهْتَزُّ كَأَنَّهَا جَانٌّ وَلَّى مُدْبِرًا وَلَمْ يُعَقِّبْ يَا مُوسَى أَقْبِلْ وَلَا تَخَفْ إِنَّكَ مِنَ الْآَمِنِينَ (31) اسْلُكْ يَدَكَ فِي جَيْبِكَ تَخْرُجْ بَيْضَاءَ مِنْ غَيْرِ سُوءٍ وَاضْمُمْ إِلَيْكَ جَنَاحَكَ مِنَ الرَّهْبِ فَذَانِكَ بُرْهَانَانِ مِنْ رَبِّكَ إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ وَمَلَئِهِ إِنَّهُمْ كَانُوا قَوْمًا فَاسِقِينَ (32) قَالَ رَبِّ إِنِّي قَتَلْتُ مِنْهُمْ نَفْسًا فَأَخَافُ أَنْ يَقْتُلُونِ (33) سورة القصص*
*اقول اجد فيها العديد من المعضلات التي تحتاج الي تفسير*
*و لكني اتوقف عندها  للاجابة علي سؤالك*
*اذهب إلى فرعون إنه طغى ﴿24﴾ طه*
*انقضت الثماني حجج و هي الميقات المتفق عليه بين موسي عليه السلام و شعيب فرحل موسي و اهله عن ارض مدين الي ارض ما و لكنه لم يعود الي ارض مصر* 
* و الاية واضحة في ذلك  لان موسي خاطب الرب عندما امره باذهب الي فرعون انه طغي قائلا  قَالَ رَبِّ إِنِّي قَتَلْتُ مِنْهُمْ نَفْسًا فَأَخَافُ أَنْ يَقْتُلُونِ ما زال خوف موسي كما هو و ما زال الرب يتحدث عن فرعون الذي طغي هو هو الذي التقطت زوجه موسي من اليم*
*اما عن سبب عودة موسي من مدين فهو لانتهاء الاجل فلماذا يمكث و كما يبدو من سياق الايات فان عودته عودة الخائف الذي لا يامن شر من قتل منهم نفسا*
*هذا و الله و رسوله اعلي و اعلم*

----------


## الصاعق

نقطة هامة للغاية ونبهتني لما قد نسيته 

الوجود المصري في سيناء يقتصر على بعض المناجم بينما ارتكزت الحصون المصرية على اماكن مختارة مثل العريش والقلزم، ومان من عادة الفراعنة أن يرسلوا حملات تأديبية للبدو الذين يغيرون على مناجم الفرعون أو يذهب عمال التنقيب في بعض الأحيان في ظل حراسة عسكرية

وهذا يعني إن الجيش المصري كان تواجده في تلك المنطقة غير دائم ومقترن بتلك الظروف، وهو ما سمح للبدو بالعيش هناك والتنقل ما بين سيناء وسحراء الأردن القريبة لا يوجد به مخاطرة على موسى.

إذن وبناء على ما تفضلت به لم يك موسى يقصد الرجوع إلى مصر، ولإنما هناك سبب ما دفعه للارتحال من مدين وهو ما زلت لا أفهمه
لماذا يترك صهره والأرض التي استقر بها وإلىأين كان يبتغي الذهاب؟

عموماً هذا لا يؤدي بالضرورة لفرضية الفرعونين وإني اتراجع عن هذا الطرح والذي قلته في مشاركتي السابقة بعدما ثبت لي أنه لا يوجد ما يؤيده أو ينفيه .

----------


## ابن طيبة

*حتي التوراة لم تجب علي هذا التساؤل* 
*لماذا عاد و اين كان ذاهبا؟*
*سؤال ينضم الي الاف الاسئلة التي يجب ان نجد لها اجابة او نجد اجابة لسؤال اخر يحل لنا هذه المعضلة*

----------


## الصاعق

ربما علينا أن نحدد مدى تأثير ذلك السؤال بالنسبة لقضيتنا، هذا السؤال يصب في حل فرضية الفرعون أو فرضية الفرعونين، 

عموماً موسى لم يخرج منمدين لتجارة، بل خرج مهاجراً من مدين لأنه أخذ أهله معه، والمسار الذي اتخذه يدل أنه كان يتجه صوب مصر، 

وهنا تفسير أكثر من معقول

http://66.102.9.104/search?q=cache:V73uXKu0qIYJ:www.alqasas.com/articles.php%3Faction%3Dshow%26id%3D143+%D9%85%D8%  AF%D9%8A%D9%86+%D9%85%D9%88%D8%B3%D9%89+%D8%A7%D9%  84%D8%B1%D8%A8&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=2&lr=lang_ar




> وقوله : " وسار بأهله " أي من عند صهره ، زاعماً - فيما ذكره غير واحد من المفسرين وغيرهم - أنه اشتاق إلى أهله ، فقصد زيارتهم ببلاد مصر في صورة مختف . فلما سار بأهله ومعه ولدان منهم وغنم قد استفادها مدة مقامه .


وهو أقرب الاحتمالات، فموسى خرج من مصر شاباً يافعاً ، غالباً كان حليقاً على عادة المصريين خاصة وأنه ربيب بيت فرعون، ويعود إلى مصر رجلاً متزوجاً وقد تغيرت هيئته وغالباً ما صارت مثل هيئة الكنعانيين أي بلحية ولباس من القماش المخطط، وبهذه الهيئة يمكنه أن يدخل مصر مع الداخلين ويزور أهله.

----------


## ابن طيبة

*و يؤيد هذا الطرح الذي انتهيت اليه هو عندما كلمه المولي عز و جل و ما تلك بيمينك يا موسي*
*قال هي عصاي .....و اهش بها علي غنمي و هنا كان داخلا بغنمه هل ممكن ان نقول امعانا في التخفي تكاد الصورة تقترب فتزداد وضوحا* 
*و هنا في رايي الشخصي ليس هاما الي اي الفرضيتين سوف يؤدي بنا حل هذه المعضلة فما نبتغيه هو الحقيقة سواء كانا فرعونين مختلفين او كان فرعونا واحدا*
*في امان الله*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*و بطبيعة الحال لا يجب ان ننسي في غمار بحثنا حقيقة بسيطة جدا الا و هي الالهام الالهي* 
*هذا و الله و رسوله اعلي و اعلم*

----------


## الصاعق

مشاركة مكررة برجاء الحذف

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الله عليكم . أأسف لغيابى . سلى عودة للمشاركة بعد قرأة ما فاتنى . دمتم بخير وصحة

----------


## الصاعق

*عودة إلى الموضوع* 

*يبدو أننا متفقين إلى حد كبير على أن رمسيس الحادي عشر هو أقوى المرشحين، لكن ما هي الخطوة التالية؟*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*عود احمد اخي الفاضل احمد*
*حتي نؤسس نظريتنا التي تنادي بان رمسيس الحادي عشر هو فرعون موسي*
*يجب علينا ان نقارن الان بين نظريتنا تلك و بين الرواية التوراتية للاحداث و الرواية القرانية و معطيات التاريخ*
*فاذا صمدت نظريتنا كان بها*
*و اذا لم تصمد لجانا الي فرضية اخي غريب الدار و نحاول تحليلها*
*و من وجهة نظري هذا جهد لن يذهب هباء فما اسمي ان نبذل جهدا و وقتا سعيا وراء الحقيقة*
*في امان الله*

----------


## الصاعق

*بارك الله فيك يا أخي* 

*دعني ألخص ما تناقشنا فيه سابقاً*

*الطرح التوراتي كان من الأسس التي حددنا عليها الفترة التي يجب ان نبحث فيها على أساس أن الفلسطينيين كانوا متوطنين بالغفل في فلسطين عندما دخلها اليهود، وهو ما قادنا إلى أن فرعون الخروج لابد أن يكون بعد رمسيس الثالث، وربطنا ذلك بفترة حكم تكون طويلة بما يكفي لحدوث القصة وهو ما قادنا في البداية إلى رمسيس الحادي عشر.*

*من ناحية الطرح القرأني، فلا يوجد حتى الأن ما يتعارض مع رمسس الحادي عشر*

*من ناحية الطرح التاريخي، لا يمكن أن يكون لبني إسرائيل دولة قبل عهد رمسيس الثالث فلم يتم ذكرهم صراحة إلا في حروب شيشنق الأول عليهم وهو ما سجلته المعابد المصرية وكذلك التوراة.*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أزيكم يا جماعة . وحشتونى يارب يكون الجميع بخير .
من مدة طويله لم نلتقى ولكنى دائماً كنت أتابع مشاركاتكم ولكن لم يكن عندى جديد . بالأمس فكرت فى بحث موضوع مكان غرق فرعون وجنوده . وسبق أن كان للصديق غريب الدار بحث عن أنه ما زال جثث فرعون وجنوده مدفونين أسفل مكان الغرق . وأثناء بحثى عثرت على بحث للأستاذ هشام طلبه تحت أسم 
(من هيمنة المصطلح القرآني في قصة موسى عليه السلام  )
 فى موقع الإعجاز العلمى للقرآن والسنه .وقد نقلتها لكم لعل يكون فيها جديد .


بقلم الأستاذ هشام طلبة 


الباحث في الهيئة العالمية للإعجاز العلمي في القرآن والسنة

* كسنة الله في الطغاة الجبارين وما هي من الظالمين ببعيد. هلك فرعون في مسطح مائي سماه القرآن الكريم " اليم ". ولقد لفت نظرنا الباحث الإسلامي "محمد عوض " إلى أن القرآن الكريم لا يذكر الانفلاق إلا للبحر ولم يذكره أبداً لليم. وحين ذكر غرق فرعون لم يذكره إلا في اليم - ورد أربع مرات – ولم يذكره للبحر أبدًا. كما في قوله تعالى: 
{ وَإِذْ فَرَقْنَا بِكُمُ الْبَحْرَ فَأَنجَيْنَاكُمْ وَأَغْرَقْنَا آلَ فِرْعَوْنَ وَأَنتُمْ تَنظُرُونَ } [ البقرة: 50 ].
{ وَلَقَدْ أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى مُوسَى أَنْ أَسْرِ بِعِبَادِي فَاضْرِبْ لَهُمْ طَرِيقًا فِي الْبَحْرِ يَبَسًا لَّا تَخَافُ دَرَكًا وَلَا تَخْشَى } [ طه: 77 ].
{فَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى مُوسَى أَنِ اضْرِب بِّعَصَاكَ الْبَحْرَ فَانفَلَقَ فَكَانَ كُلُّ فِرْقٍ كَالطَّوْدِ الْعَظِيمِ } [ الشعراء: 63 ].
{فَانتَقَمْنَا مِنْهُمْ فَأَغْرَقْنَاهُمْ فِي الْيَمِّ بِأَنَّهُمْ كَذَّبُواْ بِآيَاتِنَا وَكَانُواْ عَنْهَا غَافِلِينَ } [ الأعراف: 136 ].
{فَأَتْبَعَهُمْ فِرْعَوْنُ بِجُنُودِهِ فَغَشِيَهُم مِّنَ الْيَمِّ مَا غَشِيَهُمْ } [ طه: 78 ].
{فَأَخَذْنَاهُ وَجُنُودَهُ فَنَبَذْنَاهُمْ فِي الْيَمِّ فَانظُرْ كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الظَّالِمِينَ } [ القصص: 40].
{فَأَخَذْنَاهُ وَجُنُودَهُ فَنَبَذْنَاهُمْ فِي الْيَمِّ وَهُوَ مُلِيمٌ } [ الذاريات: 40 ].
* والقرآن الكريم دقيق في لفظه، فالكلمة فيه ينتظرها مكانها. بل الحرف الواحد لا يمكن أن ينـزع أو يستبدل بآخر. وهذا من إحكام هذا الكتاب العظيم المهيمن(1) على سائر الكتب السابقة: {وَأَنزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ مُصَدِّقًا لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ وَمُهَيْمِنًا عَلَيْهِ...} [ المائدة: 48 ]. 
* ومن هيمنته تصحيح الأخطاء الواردة في الكتب السابقة التي استحفظ عليها أصحابها فلم يحفظوها إلى أن تولى الله حفظ الكتاب الخاتم. مصداق ذلك قوله تعالى دائمًا عقب ذكر القصص: { ذَلِكَ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ قَوْلَ الْحَقِّ.. } [ مريم: 34 ]. { نَحْنُ نَقُصُّ عَلَيْكَ نَبَأَهُم بِالْحَقِّ.. } [ الكهف: 13 ].
* ومن هيمنته كذلك تفصيل ما ورد في الكتب السابقة مجملًا: { وَمَا كَانَ هَـذَا الْقُرْآنُ أَن يُفْتَرَى مِن دُونِ اللّهِ وَلَـكِن تَصْدِيقَ الَّذِي بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ وَتَفْصِيلَ الْكِتَابِ لاَ رَيْبَ فِيهِ مِن رَّبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ } [ يونس: 37 ].
* وقصة موسى عليه السلام من أكثر القصص ذكراً في القرآن الكريم. وقد صحح القرآن العديد من الأخطاء التي طالتها في التوراة الحالية، كاستراحة الله – تعالى عن ذلك علوًّا كبيرًا – في اليوم السابع للخلق. وكلامه لموسى متجسدًا – حاشاه – في عليقة في شجرة. وكنسبة البرص لموسى في معجزة تحول يده للبياض وغير ذلك.
* كما فصَّل القرآن العديد مما ورد مجملاً في تلك القصة، كذكره تنجيس اليهود لأيام السبت المقدسة عندهم في التوراة: " نجستم سبوتي.. " ثم تفصيل ذلك في القرآن الكريم بذكره قصة أصحاب السبت.
* من هذا التفصيل أيضاً موضوع مقالنا. وهو تفصيل القرآن وتفريقه بين اليم والبحر. ولم يفرق بينهما في التوراة الحالية. وورد لكل الحالات كلمة " بحر " سواء في الانفلاق أو غرق فرعون، ذلك أن أي مسطح مائي في اللغة العبرية يطلق عليه كلمة " يم ". أما العربية ومن قبلها المصرية القديمة ( لغة فرعون واللغة التي نشأ عليها موسى وتعلمها قومه من مُضِيفِيهم المصريين ) فقد فرقتا بينهما.
* وحتى نفرق بين هذين المصطلحين ونعرف السر في ورودهما هكذا في القرآن الكريم لجأنا لخمسة طرق:
1 – علم التفسير.
2 – التحليل اللغوي.
3 – البحث في معنى الكلمة أعجمية الأصل.
4 – كتب أهل الكتاب ومخطوطاتهم(2).
5 – العلوم التجريبية ( الجيولوجيا تحديداً ). 
أولًا: تفاسير القرآن: 
خاصة لقوله تعالى لموسى حين أراد أن يضرب البحر مرة أخرى بعصاه ليعود إلى حالته: { وَاتْرُكْ الْبَحْرَ رَهْوًا إِنَّهُمْ جُندٌ مُّغْرَقُونَ } [ الدخان: 24 ]، فقد اختلف المفسرون فيها كثيراً، حيث رأى أغلب المفسرين ( ابن كثير والألوسي والشوكاني والرازي وغيرهم ) أن المقصود بكلمة { رَهْوًا } هو ساكنًا أو يابسًا. إلا أنَّ ابن الجوزي في زاد المسير قال: " الرَّهْو ": مشيٌ في سُكون. ورغم ذلك عاد وقال إن المراد من قوله تعالى: { وَاتْرُكْ الْبَحْرَ رَهْوًا }. أي: كما هو طريقًا يابساً. 
ثانياً: المعنى اللغوي لكلمة " رهو ":
ما ذكره ابن الجوزي عن معنى الرهو: المشي في سكون. ثم لا يستفيد من ذلك في تفسيره للآية دفعني لدراسة قول معاجم اللغة في هذه الكلمة.
وقد أدهشني أن ابن منظور ذكر في " لسان العرب " عن معنى " رهوًا ": أنَّ من قال ساكنًا للبحر فليس بشيء. ثم أفرد لهذه الكلمة " رها " حوالي ثلاث صفحات كبار. دار أغلبها في معاني السير خاصةً السير المتتابع في رفق، حيث تقول العرب: جاءت الخيل رهواً، أي: تحركت الخيل حركة متتابعة سهلة خفيفة. ( ولم يذكر له معنى السكون إلا مرة واحدة ) لمثل ذلك ذهب الزبيدي في كتابه " تاج العروس "، حيث قال: الرهو في السير اللين مع دوام. ثم ذكر قول الشاعر: 
يمشين رهوًا فلا الأعجاز خاذلة        ولا الصدور على الأعجاز تتكل
* ثم ذكر كلاهما ( ابن منظور والزبيدي ) معنًى للرهو عجيب وهو: مُسْتَنْقَع الماء أو المنخفض الذي يجتمع فيه الماء. أو الجَوْبَةُ تكون في مَحَلَّةِ القَوْمِ يسيلُ إِليها المَطَر. وهو ما ذكره كذلك الرازي في مختار الصِّحاح وابن سِيده في المحكم.
* يفهم مما ذكرناه أن الله لم يأمر موسى أن يترك البحر ( جبلا المياه ) ساكنًا. بل يتركه ( أو يترك جبلي الماء وأمواجهما ) تتحرك حركة لينة بطيئة متتابعة. أو يتركه في طور "المستنقع" قبل أن يرجع لحالة البحر الكامل.
ثالثًا: عجمية الكلمة " يم ":
من إعجاز القرآن أن يضع الكلمة أعجمية الأصل في الموضع الذي يفسر معناها في اللغة الأصلية، فـ " داود " تعني في العبرية " ذا الأيد " كما أورد القرآن. و" إسحق " تعني الذي يشتق اسمه من الضحك { وَامْرَأَتُهُ قَآئِمَةٌ فَضَحِكَتْ فَبَشَّرْنَاهَا بِإِسْحَاقَ .. } [ هود: 71 ]. [ هذا باب من أبواب الإعجاز من أجمل ما كتب فيه كتاب " من إعجاز القرآن في أعجمي القرآن " للأستاذ / رؤوف أبو سعدة ](3). 
* وصاحب قصة الغرق هنا هو فرعون وجنوده – وهم مصريون -، إذًا فاللغة التي نبحث فيها عن معنى كلمة " يم " هي اللغة المصرية القديمة ( اللغة الديموطيقية ) التي تعني فيها البحيرة أو المستنقع.
* وقد ذكر الموقع الحكومي المصري (www.fayoum.gov.eg) باب: " أصل تسمية الفيوم " أن أصل كلمة " الفيوم " في المصرية القديمة هو " پِ – يُمّ " (pe-ym ).
" پِ ": هي أداة التعريف المصرية. و" يُمّ " تعني البحيرة التي تحورت إلى فيوم وأضيفت إليها أداة التعريف العربية ( أل ) إضافة إلى أداة التعريف المصرية فأصبحت " الفيوم ". والمعروف أن الفيوم بها بحيرة قارون الشهيرة.
- هنا قد يسأل سائل. إذا كان اليم يعني البحيرة باختلاف البحر. وقد ذكرت من قبل أن القرآن لم يذكر الانفلاق إلا للبحر وغرق فرعون وجنوده كان في اليم. فهل معنى ذلك أن المسطح المائي الذي غرق فيه فرعون لم يكن هو الذي انفلق ؟ وهل كانت هذه البحيرة مثلًا مجاورة للبحر ؟ 
تتمة البحث تجيب عن السؤال. 
رابعًا: كتب أهل الكتاب المخفية:
لا نتكلم عن كتب أهل الكتاب متبعين، فما تناقض منه مع القرآن فهو خطأ وما توافق معه فهو صحيح. وما لا يتناقض لا نصدقه ولا نكذبه ولكنه يُشكِّل قرينة في سلسلة قرائن نسوقها لفهم الآيات. كما أن ما سنذكره لا يوجد في كتبهم المشهورة كالتوراة الحالية. بل في كتب مخفية وغير مشهورة فأنى لمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم علمها ؟!
ذكر في العديد من كتب الربيين القدماء والتلمود أن جياد المصريين قد اندفعت إلى المياه بمن على ظهورها من المصريين. وأن العجلات الحربية كانت تجرجر راكبيها وتدفعهم إلى البحر. وكان ( الله ) قد ألقاهم كما تلقي ربة المنزل بالعدس في الهواء لكي تنقيه من الشوائب. فصار عاليهم سافلهم وسافلهم عاليهم.. فكان يطاح بالجواد وراكبه على ظهره فيطير في الهواء ثم يهوي الاثنان إلى قاع البحر(4).
"..The Chariots, though fire from heaven had consumed their wheels, dragged the men and the beasts into the water.. the rider and his beast were whisked high up in the air, and then the two together.. were hurled to the bottom of the sea"(5). 
* أليس هذا هو مصداق قوله تعالى في القرآن الكريم مرتين: { فَأَخَذْنَاهُ وَجُنُودَهُ فَنَبَذْنَاهُمْ فِي الْيَمِّ } [ القصص:40. الذاريات 40 ] ؟! والنبذ هو الطرح والإلقاء كما هو معلوم في التفاسير والمعاجم.
* إذًا يفهم كذلك من كتب اليهود النادرة والمخفية أن فرعون وجنوده لم ينطبق عليهم البحر فوراً. بل كان تراجع المياه بطيئًا مما جعل هناك فرصة لخوض الجياد في المياه. وجرجرة العجلات الحربية التي نزلت في الجزء اليابس فعلًا إلا أنها سقطت ( ألقيت ) براكبيها في أماكن أشد انخفاضًا كانت قد ملئت بالماء فعلًا. 
خامسًا: العلوم التجريبية:
من الإعجاز الجيولوجي في هذه القصة القرآنية دقة وصف انفلاق البحر، فقال: { فَكَانَ كُلُّ فِرْقٍ كَالطَّوْدِ الْعَظِيمِ } [ الشعراء:63 ]. [ ولم يقل مثل التوراة الحالية أن الماء بعد الانفلاق كان بمثابة "سُورَيْن" عن يمينهم وعن شمالهم. وأن الماء قد تراجع للوراء نتيجة ريح شرقية !! لو كان هذا ما حدث لصارت هناك كارثة بيئية ( فيضانات ) إقليمية إن لم تكن عالمية ! نتيجة تراجع الماء هذا ولم يتحدث عنه أي كتاب ].
أي أن القرآن يقول بإزاحة رأسية للمياه لا أفقية. وهذا ما يعرف في الجيولوجيا بالمد البحري ( تسونامي ) مع الفارق الكبير في الحجم. بل لقد حدث في أواسط القرن العشرين مدًّا بحريًّا في آلاسكا وصل إلى 520مترًا !! نتيجة انهيار جزئي لجبل في المحيط. وهذا ما يعرف في الجيولوجيا بالمد البحري الخارق  Mega Tsunami . وقد كان القرآن بذلك أول كتاب يصف موجًا كالجبال كما في قوله تعالى: { وَهِيَ تَجْرِي بِهِمْ فِي مَوْجٍ كَالْجِبَالِ.. } [ هود: 42].



مومياء رمسيس الثاني الموجودة في المتحف المصري والذي يعتقد أنه هو فرعون موسى الذي غرق في اليم 



• إذًا حين رفع موسى عصاه وهوى بها على البحر فكأنما ألقى فيه جبلًا فحدثت إزاحة خارقة لمياه البحر. ولما كان هذا البحر خليجاً وليس بحراً مفتوحاً تولد جبل من المياه عن يمين الضربة وجبل من المياه عن شمالها { فَكَانَ كُلُّ فِرْقٍ كَالطَّوْدِ الْعَظِيمِ }.
• ونحن هنا لا نفسر المعجزة تفسيراً علمياً. ولكن تقريب الصورة للأذهان لا ينتقص من حقيقة الأشياء.. فالمعجزات كما يقال محارة الأفهام وليست محالة الأفهام كقول الشاعر أبي تمام: 
فَاللَهُ قَد ضَرَبَ الأَقَلَّ لِنورِهِ            مَثَلاً مِنَ المِشكاةِ وَالنِبراسِ
• كذلك من الإعجاز الجيولوجي ذكر إلقاء فرعون وجنوده ( النبذ ) في اليم ( المستنقع ) وهذا لا يتأتى إلا إذا كان قاع البحر غير مستوٍ وهذا ما نعرفه الآن ولم يتيسر للإنسان وقت نزول القرآن الكريم.
* أكثر ما يهمنا هنا أن نعلم أنه لو كان ما حدث لفرعون وجنوده تراجع فوري لجبليِّ الماء فسيكون أقرب ما يكون إلى التعرض لمدَّين بَحْريين خارقين Two mega tsunamis من اليمن والشمال. يصل ارتفاع أمواج الواحد منهما إلى أكثر من خمسمائة مترًا { كَالطَّوْدِ الْعَظِيمِ }. 

وإذا كان المد البحري الذي ضرب جزيرة سومطرة وشرق آسيا في ديسمبر 2004م والذي ولَّد أمواجًا لم تتعد العشرين مترًا قد دمر خرسانة المباني. فما بالنا بما تعدى الخمسمائة مترًا؟! هل كان ذلك سيبقي من جسد فرعون ومن معه شيئًا ؟ لقد قال تعالى في موضع آخر عن فرعون: { فَالْيَوْمَ نُنَجِّيكَ بِبَدَنِكَ لِتَكُونَ لِمَنْ خَلْفَكَ آيَةً.. } [ يونس: 92 ].
إذًا لم يحدث انطباق فوري لِجَبَليِّ الماء على فرعون وجنوده وإلا لتمزق جسده مع أجسادهم.

الخلاصة:
إذًا ثبت من التفاسير والمعاجم اللغوية وعلم أصول الكلمات Etimology ومن كتب اليهود النادرة ومن الجيولوجيا أن هناك فرقًا واضحًا بين البحر واليم، إذ أن اليم هو البحيرة أو المستنقع. وهو طور أو حال من أحوال البحر ( وليس منفصلًا عنه ) غرق فيه فرعون وجنوده تحقيراً لهم. وكأن الله عز وجل يقول لفرعون أنت أحقر من أن تغرق في بحر بل ستغرق في مستنقع. ثم حدث تراجعاً بطيئاً للمياه عاد بها في نهاية الأمر إلى حالتها الأولى. ومن ثم حمل جسد فرعون رويدًا رويدًا إلى الشاطئ سليماً ليكون لمن خلفه آية نراه حتى الآن في المتحف المصري. وهذا من إعجاز القرآن كذلك إذ لم يُذكر هذا في أي كتاب سواه.    والله من وراء القصد

----------


## سيد جعيتم

تذكرت ما قاله فرويد فى أخر كتاب صدر له ( موسى والديانة التوحيديه ) والتى قال فيه أن النبى موسى لم يكن يهودياً بل كان مصرياً وأعتقد أننا سبق أن أثرنا هذا الموضوع ولكنى ت>كرته عندما كنت أقرأ عن الكاتب المتوفى أدوارد سعيد .
وأنقل لكم رأى فى الموضوع فيه إشارة لبردية أت>كر أننا ذكرناها فى مشاركة سابقة لأحد الأصدقاء
المصائب التي حلت بفرعون

يحدثنا القرآن الكريم عن قصة موسى وهارون مع عدو الله فرعون الذي أدعى الإلوهية وكيف أن الله أرسل موسى وهارون إلى فرعون لدعوته إلى عبادة الله تعالى وأيدهم بآيتين تدلان على صدقهما وهما العصا التي تنقلب إلى ثعبان وتغير لون يد موسى عند إدخالها إلى جيبه إلى اللون الأبيض من غير سوء. 

قال الله تعالى(وَمَا تِلْكَ بِيَمِينِكَ يَا مُوسَى قَالَ هِيَ عَصَايَ أَتَوَكَّأُ عَلَيْهَا وَأَهُشُّ بِهَا عَلَى غَنَمِي وَلِيَ فِيهَا مَآرِبُ أُخْرَى قَالَ أَلْقِهَا يَا مُوسَى فَأَلْقَاهَا فَإِذَا هِيَ حَيَّةٌ تَسْعَى) [طه ] 

قال الله تعالى(اسْلُكْ يَدَكَ فِي جَيْبِكَ تَخْرُجْ بَيْضَاء مِنْ غَيْرِ سُوءٍ وَاضْمُمْ إِلَيْكَ جَنَاحَكَ مِنَ الرَّهْبِ فَذَانِكَ بُرْهَانَانِ مِن رَّبِّكَ إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ وَمَلَئِهِ إِنَّهُمْ كَانُوا قَوْماً فَاسِقِينَ ) [القصص : 32] 

ولكن فرعون أستكبر على الحق فتوعده موسى بآيات أخرى تحذيراً له ودلالة على أنه مرسل لعله يرجع إلى الحق ويعلم أن الذي أرسل موسى هو المتصرف بأسباب الخير والشر، وأما الآيات فهي: القحط(السنين) وقلة الثمرات والجراد والقمل والضفادع والطوفان والدم. 

قال الله تعالى (وَلَقَدْ أَخَذْنَا آلَ فِرْعَونَ بِالسِّنِينَ وَنَقْصٍ مِّن الثَّمَرَاتِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَذَّكَّرُونَ )[سورة الأعراف : 13]. 

وقال الله تعالى (وَقَالُواْ مَهْمَا تَأْتِنَا بِهِ مِن آيَةٍ لِّتَسْحَرَنَا بِهَا فَمَا نَحْنُ لَكَ بِمُؤْمِنِينَ {132} فَأَرْسَلْنَا عَلَيْهِمُ الطُّوفَانَ وَالْجَرَادَ وَالْقُمَّلَ وَالضَّفَادِعَ وَالدَّمَ آيَاتٍ مُّفَصَّلاَتٍ فَاسْتَكْبَرُواْ وَكَانُواْ قَوْمًا مُّجْرِمِينَ)[سورة الأعراف]. 

أما مصير فرعون بعد كل هذا العناد فكان الغرق هو وجنوده في البحر قال الله تعالى فَانتَقَمْنَا مِنْهُمْ فَأَغْرَقْنَاهُمْ فِي الْيَمِّ بِأَنَّهُمْ كَذَّبُواْ بِآيَاتِنَا وَكَانُواْ عَنْهَا غَافِلِينَ) [الأعراف : 136] 

الاكتشاف المذهل:



في مطلع القرن الثامن عشر الميلادي تم اكتشاف بردية قديمة من 17 صفحة في منطقة منفيس قرب أهرامات سقارة (استناداً إلى أول مالك لها هو جورجيوس) ولا يعرف بدقة تاريخ العثور عليها ولكن المتحف الوطني في ليدن ـ هولندا (the Museum of Leiden or Rijksmuseum van Oudheden) أشترى البردية في عام 1828 م وهي عبارة عن بردية فرعونية مكتوبة باللغة الهيموغلوفية القديمة تعود إلى عصرور الفراعنة بعض العلماء قدر أنها تعود إلى المملكة الوسطى ولكن لا يوجد أي دليل يقيني يحدد متى كتبت وإلى أي أسرة فرعونية تعود وتم تصنيفها في التحف تحت رقم (344). 

والتي أطلق عليها فيما بعد بردية أيبور (The Papyrus Ipuwer) أو (Admonitions of Ipuwer) حيث تمت ترجمتها من اللغة الهيموغلوفية الفرعونية القديمة في عام 1908م. 



صورة للأوراق البردي المكتشفة والمحفوظة في المتحف الوطني في ليدن هولندا 


نص البردية:

الورقة رقم (2-8) :لقد دارت الأرض كما لو كانت طبق طعام 

الورقة رقم (2-11) أصاب الدمار البلاد – ضرب الجفاف والضياع مصر 

الورقة رقم (3:13) وعم الخراب 

الورقة رقم (4:7)وانقلبت المسكونة 

الورقة رقم (4:2)وعمت سنوات من الفوضى لانهاية لها 

الورقة رقم (6:1)ها قد توقفت الفوضى وانتهت المعمعة 

الورقة رقم ( 2:5-6)المصائب في كل مكان, والدم في كل مكان

الورقة رقم (7:21 )كان الدم في أنحاء ارض مصر 

الورقة رقم (2- 10 (تحول النهر إلى دم 

الورقة رقم (7:20) كل الماء الذي في النهر تحول إلى دم 

الورقة رقم (2:10) عاف الناس شرب الماء وابتعدوا عنة وانتشر العطش 

الورقة رقم (3: 10-13 ) هذا هو نهرنا ومياه شربنا – هذا مصدر سعادتنا – ماذا عسانا أن نفعل إزاء ذلك – الكل أصبح خراب 

الورقة رقم (4:14 )خربت الأشجار وماتت 

الورقة رقم (6:1 )ما عادت تثمر وما عادت الأرض تخرج الكلأ 

الورقة رقم (2: 10 )انتشرت الحرائق – اخترقت البوابات ولابنية والجدران 

الورقة رقم (10: 3- 6) وبكت مصر ........... انعدمت مصادر العيش – خلت القصور من القمح والشعير والطيور والأسماك 

الورقة رقم (6:3) فسدت وانعدمت الحبوب في كل مكان 

الورقة رقم (3: 5) ( كل ما كان بالأمس هنا موجودا بات غير موجوداً, أصاب الأرض التعب والخراب كما لو كانت ارض كتان قطعت أعوادة 

الورقة رقم (6:1)لا شيء هنا – لا ثمار ولا عشب – لا شيء سوى الجوع هنا 

الورقة رقم (5:5)حتى مواشينا, بكت قلوبهم وناحت 

الورقة رقم ( 9: 2-3 )أنظر – ها هي الماشية تركت هائمة وليس من احد يرعاها, كل رجل يصطاد لنفسه ما هي له 

الورقة رقم (9 :11) عم الظلام الأرض 

الورقة رقم ( 4:3) وهام أولاد الأمراء يتخبطون بين الجدران 

الورقة رقم (6:12)ها هم أولاد الأمراء ملقون في الشوارع 

الورقة رقم (6 :3)حتى السجون خربت

الورقة رقم ( 2 :13) كثيرون هم الذين يودعون إخوانهم التراب في كل مكان 

الورقة رقم ( 3 :14 )في كل مكان أنين ونواح وبكاء 

الورقة رقم ( 4:4 )هؤلاء الذين كان يرقدون في غرفة التحنيط طرحوا هناك على أكوام القمامة 

الورقة رقم (4: 2) الكل هنا عظيم كان أو صعلوك يتمنى الموت 

الورقة رقم ( 5 :14) هل سيباد الرجال .......فلا تحمل النساء ولا تلد ! وهل ستنعدم الحياة على الأرض ويتوقف الصخب 

الورقة رقم (7:1) انظروا النار هاهي قد ارتفعت عاليا --- قد ذهبت صوب أعداء الأرض 

الورقة رقم ( 7:1-2)هاهو الفرعون قد فقد في ظروف لم يحدث مثلها من قبل 

أهم الإشارات في أوراق البردي المكتشفة: 

1. الجفاف والقحط وانحباس الأمطار

· الورقة رقم (2-8) :لقد دارت الأرض كما لو كانت طبق طعام 

· الورقة رقم (2-11) أصاب الدمار البلاد – ضرب الجفاف والضياع مصر 

· الورقة رقم (3:13) وعم الخراب 

· الورقة رقم (4:7)وانقلبت المسكونة 

· الورقة رقم (3: 5) كل ما كان بالأمس هنا موجودا بات غير موجوداً, أصاب الأرض التعب والخراب كما لو كانت ارض كتان قطعت أعوادة 

2. الدم الذي ملء النيل:

· الورقة رقم ( 2:5-6)المصائب في كل مكان, والدم في كل مكان

· الورقة رقم (7:21 )كان الدم في أنحاء ارض مصر 

· الورقة رقم (2- 10 (تحول النهر إلى دم 

· الورقة رقم (7:20) كل الماء الذي في النهر تحول إلى دم 

· الورقة رقم (2:10) عاف الناس شرب الماء وابتعدوا عنة وانتشر العطش 

· أن نفعل إزاء ذلك – الكل أصبح خراب 

· الورقة رقم (3: 10-13 ) هذا هو نهرنا ومياه شربنا – هذا مصدر سعادتنا – ماذا عسانا أن نفعل.

3. 3 نقص الثمرات :

· الورقة رقم (4:14 )خربت الأشجار وماتت 

· الورقة رقم (6:1 )ما عادت تثمر وما عادت الأرض تخرج الكلأ 

· الورقة رقم (2: 10 )انتشرت الحرائق – اخترقت البوابات ولابنية والجدران 

· الورقة رقم (10: 3- 6) وبكت مصر ........... انعدمت مصادر العيش – خلت القصور من القمح والشعير والطيور والأسماك 

· الورقة رقم (6:3) فسدت وانعدمت الحبوب في كل مكان 

· الورقة رقم (3: 5) ( كل ما كان بالأمس هنا موجودا بات غير موجوداً, أصاب الأرض التعب والخراب كما لو كانت ارض كتان قطعت أعوادة 

· الورقة رقم (6:1)لا شيء هنا – لا ثمار ولا عشب – لا شيء سوى الجوع هنا 

· الورقة رقم (5:5)حتى مواشينا, بكت قلوبهم وناحت 

· الورقة رقم ( 9: 2-3 )أنظر – ها هي الماشية تركت هائمة وليس من احد يرعاها, كل رجل يصطاد لنفسه ما هي له .

4. موت فرعون غرقاً:

الورقة رقم ( 7:1-2)ها هو الفرعون قد فقد في ظروف لم يحدث مثلها من قبل.

5. الضفادع: 

ورد في كتاب (آثار مصر القديمة ج1 لمؤلفه جيمس بيكي: (من أعجب مكتشفات عالم الآثار " بتري" ـ في أثناء تنقيبه في عام 1905ـ 1906م في تل الرطابة ـ سلطانية رائعة الشكل مصنوعة من الخزف الأزرق إذ تحيط بها 19 ضفدعة في حين تتسلق ضفادع أخرى عديدة الجوانب الداخلية للآنية مكونة حشداً ضخماً عند فوهتها. وتتوسط السلطانية كذلك ضفدعة كبيرة هي بلا شك ملكة تلك الضفادع إذ تجلس متوجهة إلى القاعدة وهذه السلطانية فريدة في صناعة الخزف المصري) نقلا عن كتاب من هو فرعون موسى؟ ص912 ـ تأليف الدكتور رشدي البدراوي.

ولعل هذا الاكتشاف المذهل من أهم الأدلة على انتشار الضفادع في أحد العصور الفرعونيةبشكل غير طبيعي وذلك في عصر فرعون موسى ليكون آية من آيات موسى والذيدعا أحد صناع الخزفأن يصنع سلطانية بهذا الشكل.

----------


## سيد جعيتم

وأنقل لكم ايضاً للتذكره لأننا سبق أن أثرنا هذا الموضوع وهو عن لقب فرعون 

القرآن الكريم وذكر حكام مصر القدماء والتفريق بين كلمة الملك والفرعون

لقد ذكر القرآن حكام مصر الأقدمين وفرق بينهم لما يذكر حكام مصر في عصر موسى عليه السلام لا يذكره إلا بصيغة فرعون، وذلك في أكثر من ستين آية كريمة منها قوله تعالى:
قال الله تعالى : (وَإِذْ نَجَّيْنَاكُمْ مِنْ آَلِ فِرْعَوْنَ يَسُومُونَكُمْ سُوءَ الْعَذَابِ يُذَبِّحُونَ أَبْنَاءَكُمْ وَيَسْتَحْيُونَ نِسَاءَكُمْ وَفِي ذَلِكُمْ بَلَاءٌ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ عَظِيمٌ)[سورة البقرة:49).
أما عند ذكر حكام مصر في عصر نبي الله يوسف عليه السلام فلا يذكره إلا بلفظ الملك قال تعالى:
(وَقَالَ الْمَلِكُ إِنِّي أَرَى سَبْعَ بَقَرَاتٍ سِمَانٍ يَأْكُلُهُنَّ سَبْعٌ عِجَافٌ وَسَبْعَ سُنْبُلَاتٍ خُضْرٍ وَأُخَرَ يَابِسَاتٍ)[سورة يوسف]، وقوله تعالى: (وَقَالَ الْمَلِكُ ائْتُونِي بِهِ فَلَمَّا جَاءَهُ الرَّسُولُ قَالَ ارْجِعْ إِلَى رَبِّكَ فَاسْأَلْهُ مَا بَالُ النِّسْوَةِ اللَّاتِي قَطَّعْنَ أَيْدِيَهُنَّ إِنَّ رَبِّي بِكَيْدِهِنَّ عَلِيمٌ)[سورة يوسف].
التوراة وذكر حكام مصر القدماء:
لم تفرق التوراة إطلاقاً بين حكام مصر في عصر نبي الله موسى وبين حكام مصر في عصر نبي الله يوسف فكانت تذكرهم بلفظ الفرعون دون التفريق بينهم.
جاء في التوراة (إصحاح 9خروج: 13): (ثم قال الرب لموسى. بكر في الصباح وقف أمام فرعون وقل له هكذا يقول الرب إله العبرانيين. أطلق شعبي ليعبدوني لأني أرسل جميع ضرباتي إلى قلبك وعلى عبيدك وشعبك لكي تعرف أنه ليس مثلي في كل الأرض).
أما لما تحدث عن حاكم مصر في عهد يوسف في (إصحاح تكوين 41): 
(فحسن الكلام في عيني فرعون وفي عيون جميع عبيده. فقال فرعون لعبيده وهل نجد مثل هذا. رجلاً فيه روح الله. ثم قال فرعون ليوسف: بعد ما أعلمك الله كل هذا ليس بصير وحكيم مثلك. أنت تكون على بيتي وعلى فمك يقبل جميع شعبي..).
الحضارة المصرية القديمة(الفرعونية):
ظلت الحضارة المصرية (الفرعونية) مجهولة لا يعرف عنها إلا بعض الآثار الظاهرة والتي غمر معظمها تحت الرمال الصحراوية في الجيزة وأسوان والأقصر، حتى قام جان فرانسوا شامبليون العالم الفرنسي بفك رموز اللغة المصرية القديمة بعد استعانته بحجر رشيد الذي كان قد اكتشف أثناء الحملة الفرنسية على مصر، فقد نقش على الحجر نص بلغتين وثلاث كتابات: المصرية القديمة ومكتوبة بالهيروغليفية والتي تعني الكتابة المقدسة، لأنها كانت مخصصة للكتابة داخل المعابد، والديموطيقية وتعني الخط أو الكتابة الشعبية، واللغة اليونانية بالأبجدية اليونانية، ومن خلال المقارنة بينهم نجح في فك طلاسم الكتابة الهيروغليفية.
ولقد فتح هذا الاكتشاف الباب واسعاً أمام الاكتشافات الأثرية والتعرف على حياة الفراعنة وحياة المصريين القدماء.
تسمية الفرعون:
كلمة فرعون تعني باللغة المصرية القديمة (البيت الكبير) والتي تطور استعمالها إلى لقلب لحكام مصر ولم يعرف هذا اللقب لحكام مصر إلا في بداية الأسرة الثامنة عشرة (1539 قبل الميلاد) حيث وجد نقش عليه خطاب موجه إلى أمنحوتب الخامس (اخناتون) والذي دعي على أنه فرعون كل الحياة والرخاء والصحة. (1) 
لقب الملك لحكام مصر:
مما تبين لنا من خلال مطالعة الموسوعة البريطانية وموسوعة الويكي بيدا وغيرها من الكتب التي تحدثت عن تاريخ مصر القديمة أن لفظ الفرعون لم يستعمل إلا في بداية الأسرة الثامنة عشرة أي (1539 قبل الميلاد) فصاعدا ً أي كل الفترة الزمنية التي سبقت هذا التاريخ كان لقب حكام مصر هو الملك بدون خلاف على ذلك سواء في أيام احتلال الهكسوس (الذي يعني اسمه الملك الرعاة باللغة المصرية القديمة) لمصر ما بين( 1648 الي 1540 ق.م ) أو قبلها.


نزول يوسف إلى مصر: 
ومن المتفق عليه أن نزول يوسف إلى مصر وحكمه كان قبل بعثة موسى عليه السلام بفترة طويلة وذلك لقوله تعالى على لسان مؤمن آل فرعون (لَقَدْ جَاءَكُمْ يُوسُفُ مِنْ قَبْلُ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَمَا زِلْتُمْ فِي شَكٍّ مِمَّا جَاءَكُمْ بِهِ حَتَّى إِذَا هَلَكَ قُلْتُمْ لَنْ يَبْعَثَ اللَّهُ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ رَسُولًا كَذَلِكَ يُضِلُّ اللَّهُ مَنْ هُوَ مُسْرِفٌ مُرْتَابٌ )[سورة غافر].
فالمصريين لم يقولوا لن يبعث الله من بعده رسولا إلا بسبب الفترة الطويلة التي جاءت بعده ولم يرسل فيها الله نبياً وهذا بعكس أنبياء بيني إسرائيل الذين كان الله سبحانه يرسلهم على فترات متقاربة وبما أن بعثة موسى كانت في زمن فرعون مصر (رمسيس الثاني) كمان تبين لنا في بحث سابق فلا شك أن يوسف كان في مصر قبل عصر الأسرة الثامنة عشرة أي الفترة التي كان يطلق على حكام مصر لقب الملك بغض النظر إن كان الحكام مصريين أم من الهكسوس فالكل كان يطلق لفظ ملك على الحاكم.
حجر جزيرة الشاطئ:
تم اكتشاف حجز يعود إلى الأسرة الثالثة وتحدياً إلى عصر الملك دوسر حيث كتب عليه ( الملك زوسر يطلب من الآلهة رفع المجاعة التي ضربت مصر والتي استمرت لسبع سنوات إلخ ..)(2)
وأنا أرجح أن يكون يوسف قد حكم مصر في عهد الملك زوسر أو دوسر في عصر الأسرة الثالثة لأنه جرى توثيق لهذه المجاعة على أنها استمرت لسبع سنوات كما انه تمت الإشارة إلى حاكم مصر على أنه الملك وليس الفرعون وهذا أيضا موافق للقرآن الكريم.
الإعجاز الغيبي للقرآن
لقد فرق القرآن بين عصريين مهمين في التاريخ المصري وهو عصر ما قبل الفراعنة أي ما قبل الأسرة الثامنة عشرة الذين كانوا يطلقون لقب الملك على حكامهم وعصر ما بعد الفراعنة الذين كانوا يطلقون لقب الفرعون على حكامهم وذلك ابتداء من الأسرة الثامنة عشرة بعكس التوراة التي لم تفرق بين العصرين أو اللقبين ففرعون هو اللقب الخاص لحكام مصر في التوراة سواء أيام نبي الله يوسف أو نبي الله موسى وهذا يخالف العلم الحديث.
أما القرآن الكريم فكان ولا يزال كتاب الله الذي لا يأتيه الباطل من بين يديه ولا من خلفه والذي يوجد فيه أي تناقض.
قال الله تعالى ::(:  أَفَلَا يَتَدَبَّرُونَ الْقُرْآَنَ وَلَوْ كَانَ مِنْ عِنْدِ غَيْرِ اللَّهِ لَوَجَدُوا فِيهِ اخْتِلَافًا كَثِيرًا)[سورة النساء].
اشكركم ودمتم بخير

----------


## ابن طيبة

*استاذي الجليل سيد ابراهيم
سلمت لنا يداك علي المعلومات الجديدة التي اضفتها لنا
و اسمح لي بذكر ما يلي من معلومات جديدة و جدتها علي النت

أن البحث الأثري و التاريخي على أرض الواقع قد فشل في تحديد مسار الخروج اعتمادا على الرواية التوراتية فبعض هذه المواقع التوراتية للخروج لم يعثر عليها خارج التوراة كما أن المواقع التي تحمل اسماءا مشابهة في سيناء لم يعطي المسح الأثري أية نتائج تسمح بمطابقتها بالمواقع التوراتية لقصة الخروج المزعومة ..أما بخصوص المحاولات المتعسفة للبحث عن فرعون بطل لقصة الخروج المزعومة فلقد تفرعت وتشعبت على غير أساس أثري متين فشملت فراعنة كثيرين منهم حتشبسوت نفسها لكن بقى رمسيس الثاني وولده مرنبتاح الأكثر جاذبية من بين هؤلاء الفراعنة لإلصاق هذه البطولة الوهمية لهما !! وذلك بالإستناد إلى ما ورد بالتوراة عن تسخير العبرانيين في بناء مدينتي فيثوم و رعمسيس لأجل فرعون(؟) ومقارنة ذلك بما ينسب تاريخيا لرمسيس الثاني من تشييد عاصمته في شرق الدلتا و بالإستناد كذلك لكلمة إسرائيل الواردة على لوح مرنبتاح والتي بينت أمرها من قبل ..والواقع إن الكاتب التوراتي قد استخدم إسم أرض رعمسيس للإشارة للدلتا قبل أحداث الخروج المزعومة منذ أيام يوسف المزعوم في سفر التكوين أي قبل بناء بر رعمسيس بحوالي خمسمئة سنة (إذا سايرنا التوراة) و ذلك يعني أن هذا الكاتب لسفر الخروج قد كتبه في وقت متأخر من الألف الأول ق.م حين كان إسم بررعمسيس شائعا عن الدلتا في وقت معاصر لكتابة هذا السفر بصرف النظر عن ارتباط بررعمسيس بفترة تاريخية معينة..و من أقوى الأمثلة المشابهة لذلك بنفس السفر و التي يتجلى فيها الخلط التاريخي للكاتب التوراتي حين أورد بسفر الخروج قيام ملك مؤآب بدعوة عراف يدعى "بلعام بن بعور " ليلعن له إسرائيل وقد ورد إسم بلعام هذا بنصوص دير المعلا /شرق الأردن والتي ترجع إلى حوالي عام 750ق.م( في وقت قريب جدا من كتابة التوراة حيث كانت ذكرى بلعام التاريخي العراف ما تزال شائعة) ليصبح بلعام التاريخي أحدث من بلعام التوراتي بسفر الخروج بحوالي خمسمئة سنة حيث يفترض وقوع الخروج حوالي 1200ق.م على أحدث تقدير!!!!! ..أي أن محرر التوراة استخدم شخصية تاريخية شائعة لديه في زمنه(أواخر الألف الأول ق.م) وقت كتابته لقصة الخروج ليضعها في زمن أقدم بخمسمئة سنة!!!…أما المثال الثاني لخلط مماثل ما قام به الكاتب التوراتي حين جعل من حيرام ملك صور معاصرا وصديقا للملك سليمان  (حوالي القرن العاشر ق.م إذا سايرنا التوراة) بينما حيرام ملك صور التاريخي ورد ذكره التاريخي بعد ذلك بحوالي مئتين سنة ضمن قائمة الملوك الذين دفعوا الجزية للملك الأشوري تجلات بلاسر(745-727ق.م)!!!!أي في وقت قريب من تدوين أسفار التوراة كسابقه بلعام بن بعور.. فوضعه الكاتب التوراتي وبنفس الطريقة بطلا لقصته مع سيدنا سليمان  قبل زمنه بمئتين سنة!!..وبناءا على ماتقدم وهو قليل من كثير فللعهد القديم تاريخه الخاص المختلف كثيرا عن التاريخ المتعارف عليه بالإستناد لعلم الآثار فلا يصح وفقا لهذا ان نقارن بين إسرائيل مرنبتاح وبين بني إسرائيل التوراتيين أو بين بررعمسيس التاريخية وبررعمسيس التوراتية أو بين إسرائيل ويهوذا الكنعانيتين و إسرائيل ويهوذا التوراتيتين أو بين أشباح و وقائع ..أما بخصوص ما اشير عن قرائن تشير لغرق مرنبتاح فلقد قال بذلك بعض الباحثين إستنادا لإختلافات كثيرة تميز مومياء مرنبتاح مثلا كرسم حواجبها باللون الأسود بدلا من كونها طبيعية وعدم وجود رموش ومظهر الأذنين غير الطبيعي ووجود تجاعيد بالوجه شبيهة توحي بعملية تجميل فضلا عن بعض الكسور بالكتفين والرقبة عزاها القائلون بغرق مرنبتاح إلى إرتطامه بعربته الحربية أثناء غرقه المزعوم كما تتميز المومياء بكثرة الأملاح المترسبة بها والتي عزاها هذا الفريق تعسفا للغرق غير أن أبحاث الفريق الأمريكي الذي قام سابقا بدراسة وتصوير بعض المومياوات بالمتحف المصري(حيث ترقد مومياتي رمسيس الثاني وولده مرنبتاح حاليا) تشير إلى ما أسفرت عنه نتائج تصوير مومياتي رمسيس الثاني ومرنبتاح بالأشعة السينية والتي تنفي موتهما غرقا بل نتيجة لأسباب طبعية تعزى إلى الشيخوخة و تأخر السن..ولقد آن الأوان لأن يوضع هذا القصص المقدس في إطاره الصحيح بعد أن مارس إبتزازا طويل الأمد للتاريخ القديم في مصر وفلسطين على وجه الخصوص لينطق بما ليس فيه ذلك الإتجاه الذي تمثلت بداياته في عدم الترحاب بالصمت باكتشافات شمبليون الذي أبداه بعض المسيحيين نظرا لأن ابحاث شمبليون لم تقدم دليلا على إقامة الإسرائيليين بمصر أو الخروج منها !!! كما تمثلت هذه البدايات في فشل دروفتي (القنصل الفرنسي في مصر في أوائل القرن التاسع عشر) في البداية في تصريف مجموعته الأثرية لأن الكهنة الفرنسيين عارضوا شراء آثار قد تهدم مرجعية الكتاب المقدس !!وصولا إلى بداية التنقيب الأثري بفلسطين عام 1865 مع "صندوق التنقيب في فلسطين " تلك الهيئة البريطانية التي تشكلت برعاية الملكة فيكتوريا وبرئاسة أعلى مرجع ديني في المملكة : اسقف كانتربري والذي تركزت أهدافه في التحري الدقيق وراء معلومات أثرية متزامنة مع الكتاب المقدس وظل التاريخ المصري الفلسطيني القديم خاضعا لسطوة الكتاب المقدس حتى أواسط ستينيات القرن العشرين حين قامت البريطانية كاثلين كينيون بأبحاثها الأثرية في فلسطين وبعدها جامعات الكيان الصهيوني وعلى رأسها جامعة تل أبيب بعد 1967بعمل أبحاث شاملة مسحت كل متر في المناطق الهضبية بفلسطين مستعينة بعلماء من شتى الإختصاصات في علم الآثار إلى أن كانت النتيجة الثورية المذهلة في العشرين سنة الأخيرة من القرن العشرين حين أسقطت تلك الأبحاث الصورة الخيالية للتاريخ التوراتي بقيام التيار المتحرر من سطوة الفكر التوراتي على التاريخ القديم (والذي طالما أخضع هذا التاريخ لأولوياته طويلا) ومن أشهر أعلام هذا التيار المتحرر توماس طومسون الذي فقد وظيفته كأستاذ جامعي عام 1993 في إحدى الجامعات الأمريكية بسبب آرائه الثورية تلك وصاحب كتاب( التاريخ القديم للشعب الإسرائيلي) و كيث وايتلام صاحب كتاب (إختلاق إسرائيل القديمة ..إسكات التاريخ الفلسطيني)والكتابان مترجمان للعربية وغيرهم كثيرون ولتصبح بعد ذلك أسفار التوراة التاريخية على محك علم الآثار أسفارا لاتاريخية ألفت في أواخر العصر الفارسي /أوائل العصر الهلينستي كأخيولة أدبية إستعانت بتأميم بعض من الأساطير والملاحم البطولية والأحداث السياسية بالمنطقة وقامت بتوليفها في شكل خاص لتعكس المزاج النفسي والإجتماعي لمؤلفيها لتبرير الشرعية السياسية لكيانهم بفلسطين(مقاطعة اليهودية) في مرحلة ما بعد السبي تحت الحكم الفارسي بحيث توحي بوجود كيان متماسك موهوم لهذه الجماعة المسماة ببني إسرائيل منذ فجر التاريخ ..وها هو ذا عالم الآثار الصهيوني زئيف هرتسوج المدرس بقسم آثار و حضارة الشرق القديم في جامعة تل أبيب والذي شارك في عدة حفائر أثرية بمدن فلسطين المحتلة وله عدة كتب في هذا المجال يعلن في صحيفة ها آرتس الصهيونية بتاريخ 29/10/1999قائلا:" من المعتقد أن سكان العالم كله وليس مواطنو إسرائيل وأبناء الشعب اليهودي وحدهم سيذهلون لسماع الحقائق التي باتت معروفة لعلماء الآثار الذين يتولون الحفريات في أرض إسرائيل منذ فترة من الزمن .ففي العشرين سنة الأخيرة حدث إنقلاب حقيقي في نظرة علماء الآثار الإسرائيليين إلى التوراة باعتبارها مصدرا تاريخيا .إن اغلبية المشتغلين في النقاشات العلمية في مجال توراة وآثار وتاريخ شعب إسرائيل الذين كانوا حتى الان يبحثون عن البراهين و الدلائل للحكايات الواردة في العهد القديم , يتفقون الآن على أن مراحل تكون شعب إسرائيل كانت مغايرة تماما لما جاء وصفه في التوراة .إن من الصعوبة بمكان قبول ذلك , ولكن من الواضح للعلماء و الباحثين اليوم أن شعب إسرائيل لم يقم في مصر ولم يتيه في الصحراء ولم يحتل البلاد (يقصد أرض فلسطين الكنعانية) من خلال حملة عسكرية ولم يستوطنها من خلال أسباطه الإثنا عشر …"وبخصوص تاريخية واقعة الخروج نراه يضيف قائلا:"لا تتطرق الوثائق المصرية المعروفة لنا بالمرة إلى مكوث شعب إسرائيل في مصر أو لخروجهم منها وقد تطرقوا في وثائق ومستندات كثيرة إلى عادات و تقاليد الرعاة الرحل (الذين يسمون شاسو )في الدخول إلى مصر إبان القحط و الجوع والإستيطان في أطراف الدلتا ولكن ذلك لم يكن بالحدث الوحيد فمثل هذه الأحداث ظهرت في أحيان متقاربة خلال آلاف السنين ولم تكن ظاهرة شاذة…. هذه الأحداث المركزية في التاريخ الإسرائيلي لاتحظى بالدعم و التأكيد من الوثائق الخارجية للتوراة أو من خلال مكتشفات أثرية وتجمع غالبية المؤرخين اليوم على أن المكوث في مصر والخروج منها كانا في أقصى الأحوال مجرد تصرفات لبعض العائلات وتم توسيع حكاية هذه العائلات وتاميمها من أجل خدمة العقيدة اللاهوتية لتشمل الشعب كله" …ويتقارب ما ذكره العالم الصهيوني بخصوص الخروج العبراني المزعوم من مصر مع ما ذهبت إليه قبل ذلك البريطانية كاثلين كينيون (إحدى أهم المنقبين الأثريين بفلسطين المحتلة في النصف الثاني من القرن العشرين ) حيث تقول :" تكمن صعوبة التقييم التاريخي لمسألة الخروج في ان الأسفار الأولى للكتاب المقدس قد جاءت لتجميع عدد كبير من التقاليد القبلية , حاول المحررون تذويبها في نص مضطرد عن تحركات جماعات اعتقدوا أنها تشكل شعبا واحدا منذ البداية , ولقد كان من نتائج إعادة الصياغة هذه , أن المحررين قد أظهروا أن كل تلك القبائل قد شارك في الخروج ومر من خلال التجربة الدينية ذاتها في سيناء و ولكن الإحتمال الأقوى هو أن القبائل التي إستقرت في فلسطين كانت من أصول مختلفة ومتنوعة.." وفي نفس الشهر الذي نشر فيه "زئيف هرتزوج" مقالته المهمة المشار إليها في أكتوبر 1999 انعقدت بمدينة شيكاغو الأمريكية إحدى الندوات الدولية التي تبحث في أصول الشعب اليهودي في ظل المكتشفات الأثرية الحديثة في العشرين عاما الماضية ضمن ندوات كثيرة تناقش الشأن نفسه ومما يسترعي الإنتباه في تلك الندوة هو ضيق الهوة إلى حد كبير بين الباحثين التوراتيين التقليديين(الذين يؤمنون بصحة التوراة تاريخيا) وبين الباحثين النقديين (من يرفضون تاريخية الأحداث التوراتية) فجميع الأبحاث المقدمة في الندوة عن عصر الاباء التوراتيين المتضمن لإبراهيم وسلالته في سفر التكوين لم تتصدى للدفاع عن تاريخية هذا القصص كما أهمل الجميع تماما تقديم اية بيانات تاريخية أو أثرية على وجود العبرانيين في مصر ولم يجادل أحدهم في تاريخية أحداث الخروج أو يقدم أية شواهد على صحة هذه المسألة!!! وفي نهاية ملف الندوة يعلق باحث بريطاني يدعى "فيليب ديفز" على وقائع الندوة قائلا:"إن ما يقوله علم الآثار بخصوص الجماعات التي شكلت إسرائيل التاريخية هو إنها جماعات فلسطينية محلية , وأن ثقافتها التي تعكسها مخلفاتها المادية هي ثقافة فلسطينية لا يمكن تمييزها عن ثقافة بقية المناطق الفلسطينية … وإنه لمن المؤكد أن هؤلاء الناس لم ينحدروا من سلف واحد جاء من بلاد الرافدين (يقصد إبرام/إبراهيم) ولم يخرجوا من مصر ولم يدخلوا كنعان حاملين معهم ديانة نزل وحيها خلال تجوالهم في الصحراء …."ومن المهم أن أقول أن بشائر التنبه لمجافاة القصص المقدس لبني إسرائيل لمقولات علم الآثار والتاريخ ربما تعود إلى زمن بعيد أبعد من العشرين سنة الأخيرة من القرن العشرين فها هو ذا أحد علماء الكتاب المقدس البارزين في القرن السابع عشر ونائب مدير جامعة كمبريدج الدكتور "جون لايتفوت" يصل بالإعتماد على معطيات الكتاب المقدس إلى قناعة لاعلمية مؤسفة حين يزعم آنذاك أن خلق الإنسان قد تم في الثالث و العشرين من أكتوبر عام 4004ق.م في الساعة التاسعة صباحا!!!! وهو تقدير يبدو متسقا إلى حد بعيد مع حسابات اولئك الذين يعتقدون في تاريخية هذا القصص المقدس من المعاصرين في بداية القرن الحادي والعشرين!!!!! (وبعضهم من المشتغلين بالآثار!!!) فترى الغالبية منهم يقولون
بالخروج العبراني من مصر حوالي 1200ق.م(زمن مرنبتاح أو رمسيس الثاني) ودخول يوسف وأخوته لمصر أيام الهكسوس (حوالي 1700ق.م) وقدوم إبراهيم إلى مصر قبل ذلك في عصر الدولة الوسطى حوالي( 1900ق.م )فإذا علمنا أنه ووفقا لسفر التكوين لايفصل ميلاد إبراهيم (أحد آباء البشر الأوائل!!! ) عن ميلاد آدم أبو البشر سوى 1946 سنة تقريبا فيكون آدم قد ولد حوالي عام 3846ق.م!!! وهو تقدير يقترب كثيرا من تقدير جون لايتفوت في القرن السابع عشر!!!!!!
حيث قام هذا الأخير بتدوين تاريخ الميلاد المقدس هذا(23/10/4004 ق.م) على هوامش نسخ معتمدة من الكتاب المقدس آنذاك منذ عام1701م حيث أضفيت عليها عصمة النص ذاته!!! ومن المفارقة أن نعرف أن أقدم وجود معروف علميا للإنسان العاقل(جد الإنسان الحالي) يعود إلى العصر الحجري القديم الأعلى والذي يبدأ فيما بين عامي 15000 و11000ق.م!! بينما سيكون أبو البشر المقدس القادم إلى العالم في عام 4004ق.م أو (حتى في عام 3846ق.م) معاصرا لحضارات العصر الحجري الحديث في مصر كمرمدة بني سلامة في الدلتا والبداري في الصعيد أي بعد مدة تتراوح بين 11000& 7000سنة من وجوده التاريخي!!!وبناءا على ذلك فإنه ووفقا لتلك الحسابات المقدسة لم يكن ممكنا لمصر أن تكون صاحبة حضارة قديمة في عهد الكتاب المقدس لأن العالم لم يوجد فترة تكفي لذلك !!! وهو ما لاحظه بفراسة محمودة بحار ورجل دولة إنجليزي يدعى السيروالتررالي(1552-1618م) في كتابه (تاريخ العالم)"1603-1616م" أنه في عصر إبراهيم :"كانت في مصر كثير من المدن الفخمة …ليست مبنية من الطوب وإنما من الأحجار المقطوعة …وتستدعي فخامتها آباء أقدم مما يفترض الآخرون" ..كما يلاحظ فولتير نفس ما لاحظه والتر رالي حين يقف عند قصة الهدايا التي تلقاها إبراهيم في مصر من الأغنام والثيران والخدم والحمير…الخ بالكتاب المقدس مؤكدا بأن هذا يبين أن مصر في ذلك الحين كانت غنية جدا وقوية ومن ثم كانت حضارة شديدة القدم … ..
ثم ناتي الي موقف التوراة من هامان  أن التوراة التي يظهر فيها هامان هذا كوزير لا علاقة له بفرعون الخروج(1200ق.م كما يفترض البعض) بل نراه في التوراة بعد ذلك بما يزيد عن سبعة قرون كوزير في البلاط الفارسي(حوالي القرن الخامس ق.م) لملك فارسي تدعوه التوراة بأخشويرش و هامان الفارسي /التوراتي إرتبط عند اليهود بعيد البوريم الشهير أو عيد إستير والذي يحتفلون به في مارس من كل عام حتى اليوم حين تمكنت إستير الإسرائيلية من الزواج بأخشويرش ودبرت مع عمها مردخاي مكيدة قضت بها على الوزير الظالم لقومها هامان وولغت إستير في دم هامان وفريقه بإذن من أخشويرش*

----------


## الصاعق

اتفق مع أخي معتز عن عدم دقة الرواية التوراتية، ومن أهم منتقصات تلك الرواية الأسماء التي أطلقت على الأماكن، وهذا هو ما دفعني بالإساس إلى تقوميها بالحقائق التاريخية عندما انطلقنا من نقطة وجود الفلسطينيين في فلسطين عند دخول اليهود إليها مما أصبح معه من المستحيلات أن تكون تلك الأحداث وقعت في عهد رمسيس الثاني أو مرنبتاح، وأصبح لابد أن تكون بعد رمسيس الثالث، وعليه فقد بحثنا في الفراعنة الذين جاؤوا بعد رمسيس الثالث واضعين شروطاً منطقية وتاريخية وحصلنا على أول مرشح في رمسيس الحادي عشر، وبقى أن نفحص الأسرة الـ 21 للتعرف إلى إمكانية وجود مرشحين أخرين للمقارنة بينهما.

----------


## ابن طيبة

*شكرا اخي الصاعق
نعم اذا كانت القصة قد دارت فصولها في مصر فالاغلب ان يكون ذلك في عهد الاسرة الحادية و العشرون و بقي لنا ان نفحص هذه الفترة بكل دقة حتي نصل الي الحقيقة بفضل الله
قرات لدكتور تاريخي لغوي يؤكد ان الخروج لم يكن من الشمال بل كان من الجنوب و في اتجاه الشرق و سوف اعرضه في مداخلة تالية عله يفيدنا في بحثنا
في رعاية الله*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*مقطع من كتاب رحلات الانبياء في جزيرة العرب – محمد رشيد ناصر ذوق

أن اسم موسى ( موشئ) هو صيغة عربية تعني المائي ( مو –شئ – الذي خرج من الماء ، او مو ذا المائي ) ، ولقد اطلقت عليه ابنة فرعون هذا الاسم لانها التقطته من الماء كما تقول التوراة ، و قد يعني اسمه صيغة عربية اخرى من مصدر ( مشى و سار ). تقول التوراة في ذلك : سفر الخروج – الجزء الثاني -10 י וַיִּגְדַּל הַיֶּלֶד, וַתְּבִאֵהוּ לְבַת-פַּרְעֹה, וַיְהִי-לָהּ, לְבֵן; וַתִּקְרָא שְׁמוֹ, מֹשֶׁה, וַתֹּאמֶר, כִּי מִן-הַמַּיִם מְשִׁיתִהוּ.

ي- ويجدل هيلد وتباهو لبت-فرعوه ويهي-له لبن وتقرا شمو موشه وتوامر كي من-هميم مشيتهو

ي- فيكبر الولد فتأتي به الى بنت فرعوه ، ليكون لها ابنا ، فتدعو اسمه مو شئ ( مو- شئ- المائي) وتقول لاني من المياه مشيته

ولد موسى من اب عبراني و ام عبرانية و يقال ان اسم ابيه عمران ، ( و هو اسم لمدينة في اليمن) ، أما إذا اخذنا هذا الاسم بالابدال اللفظي بين الميم و الباء فيكون اسم ابيه – عبران ، بعد ولادته و ضعته امه في نهر النيل خوفا من اكتشاف امره من قبل فرعون الذي كان يقتل ابناء العبرانيين، فوجدته ابنة فرعون و اتخذته لها و لدا فنشأ في مصر.

بعد أن كبر موسى و رأى رجلين يقتتلان واحد من العبرانيين و واحد من المصريين ، قام بقتل الرجل المصري ثم هرب الى مديان -الى الشمال من المدينة المنورة - و هناك تزوج من امرأة و قام برحلات حج هو ووالد زوجته الى مكة المكرمة - حيث يقول القرآن ان والد زوجته اشترط عليه ان يأجره ثمانية حجج ليقوم بتزويجه من ابنته ((قَالَتْ إِحْدَاهُمَا يَا أَبَتِ اسْتَأْجِرْهُ إِنَّ خَيْرَ مَنِ اسْتَأْجَرْتَ الْقَوِيُّ الْأَمِينُ قَالَ إِنِّي أُرِيدُ أَنْ أُنكِحَكَ إِحْدَى ابْنَتَيَّ هَاتَيْنِ عَلَى أَن تَأْجُرَنِي ثَمَانِيَ حِجَجٍ فَإِنْ أَتْمَمْتَ عَشْرًا فَمِنْ عِندِكَ)) و قد فسر المفسرين كلمة حجج بسنوات لكنني أقول بأنها حج الى بيت الله الحرام بناء على ما تقوله التوراة و ما يقول القرآن من أن موسى ارتحل بأهله الى حوريب - ومعناه الحرام - و الى طوى – وذي طوى هو واد بمكة ، وحيث أن طوى في المدخل الشمالي لمكة المكرمة فلا بد انه قد اتاها من ناحية المدينة المنورة . و لا بد لنا من لفت النظر الى اسم والد زوجة موسى الذي يبين ارتباطه باسم المدينة في العصور التي سبقت الاسلام ، حيث تقول التوراة عنه ان اسمه يثرون ، و يثرو ، كما تقول التوراة في ذلك ايضا (( كان لكاهن مديان سبع بنات )) و نفهم من النص انه كان له عدد غير معروف من البنات ، بينما كلمة سبع ، شبع فيكون شعب بالابدال ، مما يعني انه النبي الذي ذكره القرآن الكريم بأسم شعيب بأن قال (( وَ إِلَى مَدْيَنَ أَخَاهُمْ شُعَيْبًا فَقَالَ يَا قَوْمِ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ وَ ارْجُوا الْيَوْمَ الْآخِرَ وَ لَا تَعْثَوْا فِي الْأَرْضِ مُفْسِدِينَ )) وهذا يدلنا أن شعيب كان نبي الله الى مدين ، و انه طلب من موسى أن يأجره ثمانية حجج ، ليقوم بمناسك الحج الى بيت الله الحرام ، تلبية لامر الله تعالى و لدعوة إبراهيم ، وهذا يبين لنا صحة ما ورد في السيرة من أن شعيب هو النبي الذي كان والد زوجة موسى. أسم حمو موسى بين التوراة والقرآن : تقول التوراة أن اسمه يثرو ، و انه كان كاهن مديان ، فإذا اعبرنا ان يثرو هو اسم لمدينة يثرب بلهجة القطع بسقوط حرف الباء ، و التي ربما تكون اكتسبت اسمها من اسمه ، فتكون مديان هي محيط المدينة. أما القرآن فيسمي نبي الله الى مدين شعيب وهو ما شرحناه من ان اسمه شعب – شبع بالابدال .

لقد مكث موسى سنين في أهل مدين قبل أن يأتي الى جبل الله حوريب- حوريم في مكة و قبل ان تأتيه النبؤة (( قَالَ قَدْ أُوتِيتَ سُؤْلَكَ يَا مُوسَى وَ لَقَدْ مَنَنَّا عَلَيْكَ مَرَّةً أُخْرَى إِذْ أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى أُمِّكَ مَا يُوحَى أَنِ اقْذِفِيهِ فِي التَّابُوتِ فَاقْذِفِيهِ فِي الْيَمِّ فَلْيُلْقِهِ الْيَمُّ بِالسَّاحِلِ يَأْخُذْهُ عَدُوٌّ لِّي وَ عَدُوٌّ لَّهُ وَ أَلْقَيْتُ عَلَيْكَ مَحَبَّةً مِّنِّي وَ لِتُصْنَعَ عَلَى عَيْنِي إِذْ تَمْشِي أُخْتُكَ فَتَقُولُ هَلْ أَدُلُّكُمْ عَلَى مَن يَكْفُلُهُ فَرَجَعْنَاكَ إِلَى أُمِّكَ كَيْ تَقَرَّ عَيْنُهَا وَ لَا تَحْزَنَ وَ قَتَلْتَ نَفْسًا فَنَجَّيْنَاكَ مِنَ الْغَمِّ وَ فَتَنَّاكَ فُتُونًا فَلَبِثْتَ سِنِينَ فِي أَهْلِ مَدْيَنَ ثُمَّ جِئْتَ عَلَى قَدَرٍ يَا مُوسَى وَ اصْطَنَعْتُكَ لِنَفْسِي )) – قرآن كريم

تقول التوراة في ذلك: – سفر الخروج – الجزء الثالث- 1 א וּמֹשֶׁה, הָיָה רֹעֶה אֶת-צֹאן יִתְרוֹ חֹתְנוֹ—כֹּהֵן מִדְיָן; וַיִּנְהַג אֶת-הַצֹּאן אַחַר הַמִּדְבָּר, וַיָּבֹא אֶל-הַר הָאֱלֹהִים חֹרֵבָה. وموشه هيه روعه ات-صوان يترو حوتنو—كوهن مدين وينهج ات-هصوان احر همدبر ويبوا ال-هر هالوهيم حوربه

ا- وموشئ كان يرعى غنم يثرو حموه- كاهن مدين ، فينتهج ( يأخذ نهجا ) بالغنم الى آخر البادية ، فيأتي الى جبل الله حورب (حورب - المحراب - المحرم ) ב וַיֵּרָא מַלְאַךְ יְהוָה אֵלָיו, בְּלַבַּת-אֵשׁ—מִתּוֹךְ הַסְּנֶה; וַיַּרְא, וְהִנֵּה הַסְּנֶה בֹּעֵר בָּאֵשׁ, וְהַסְּנֶה, אֵינֶנּוּ אֻכָּל. ب- ويرا ملاك يهوه اليو بلبت-اش-متوك هسنه ، ويرا وهنه هسنه بوعر باش وهسنه ايننو اكل

ب- ويظهر له ملاك الله ( اياه) بلهبة- نار – من طوق ( وسط) السنا ( النور ) ، فينظر وإذا السنا ( النور ) تستعر بالنار ، و السنا ( النور ) لا ينتهي ג וַיֹּאמֶר מֹשֶׁה—אָסֻרָה-נָּא וְאֶרְאֶה, אֶת-הַמַּרְאֶה הַגָּדֹל הַזֶּה: מַדּוּעַ, לֹא-יִבְעַר הַסְּנֶה. ج- ويوامر موشه –اسره –نا واراه ات-همراه هجدول هزه : مدوع لوا-يبعر هسنه ج- فيقول موشئ – اسري ( اذهب) الى هناك لارى هذا المرأى ( المنظر) العظيم : ما هو الداع ( لماذا ) لا يفنى السنا ( النور ) ד וַיַּרְא יְהוָה, כִּי סָר לִרְאוֹת; וַיִּקְרָא אֵלָיו אֱלֹהִים מִתּוֹךְ הַסְּנֶה, וַיֹּאמֶר מֹשֶׁה מֹשֶׁה—וַיֹּאמֶר הִנֵּנִי. د- ويرا يهوه كي صر لرأوت ـ ويقرا اليو الوهيم متوك هسنه ، ويوامر موشه موشه—ويوامر هنني د- فيرى الله ( اياه) انه سار ليراها ، فينادي له الله من طوق ( وسط) السنا ( النور) ، قائلا موشئ موشئ – فيقول ها أنا ذا

ה וַיֹּאמֶר, אַל-תִּקְרַב הֲלֹם; שַׁל-נְעָלֶיךָ, מֵעַל רַגְלֶיךָ—כִּי הַמָּקוֹם אֲשֶׁר אַתָּה עוֹמֵד עָלָיו, אַדְמַת-קֹדֶשׁ הוּא. هـ- ويوامر ال-تقرب هاوم شل-نعليك معل رجليك –كي همقوم اشر اته عومد عليو ادمت-قودش هوا هـ- فيقول لا تقرب اكثر ، اخلع نعليك من على رجليك – لان المقام الذي انت واقف عليه هو الارض- المقدسة

تبيان معالم قصة موسى في التوراة والقرآن :

بينما تذكر التوراة ان لكاهن مديان – سبع بنات ، يقول القرآن ان له ابنتان ، و لا يمكن حسم هذه القضية الا بارجاع النص التوراتي الي التفسير الذي ذكرته سابقا و الذي يبين ان كلمة سبع لا تعني عدد بناته انما تعني اسم كاهن مديان الذي يطابق القرآن بكون سبع – شبع - هو شعيب بالابدال وهو اسم نبي الله الى مدين . ((قَالَتْ إِحْدَاهُمَا يَا أَبَتِ اسْتَأْجِرْهُ إِنَّ خَيْرَ مَنِ اسْتَأْجَرْتَ الْقَوِيُّ الْأَمِينُ قَالَ إِنِّي أُرِيدُ أَنْ أُنكِحَكَ إِحْدَى ابْنَتَيَّ هَاتَيْنِ عَلَى أَن تَأْجُرَنِي ثَمَانِيَ حِجَجٍ فَإِنْ أَتْمَمْتَ عَشْرًا فَمِنْ عِندِكَ وَ مَا أُرِيدُ أَنْ أَشُقَّ عَلَيْكَ سَتَجِدُنِي إِن شَاءَ اللَّهُ مِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ قَالَ ذَلِكَ بَيْنِي وَ بَيْنَكَ أَيَّمَا الْأَجَلَيْنِ قَضَيْتُ فَلَا عُدْوَانَ عَلَيَّ وَ اللَّهُ عَلَى مَا نَقُولُ وَكِيلٌ فَلَمَّا قَضَى مُوسَى الْأَجَلَ وَ سَارَ بِأَهْلِهِ آنَسَ مِن جَانِبِ الطُّورِ نَارًا قَالَ لِأَهْلِهِ امْكُثُوا إِنِّي آنَسْتُ نَارًا لَّعَلِّي آتِيكُم مِّنْهَا بِخَبَرٍ أَوْ جَذْوَةٍ مِنَ النَّارِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَصْطَلُونَ فَلَمَّا أَتَاهَا نُودِي مِن شَاطِئِ الْوَادِ الْأَيْمَنِ فِي الْبُقْعَةِ الْمُبَارَكَةِ مِنَ الشَّجَرَةِ أَن يَا مُوسَى إِنِّي أَنَا اللَّهُ رَبُّ الْعَالَمِينَ))- قرآن كريم لا بد لنا من تسليط الضوء على الهدف الذي ابتغاه حمو موسى من زواج موسى من ابنته ، الا و هو حج بيت الله الحرام برفقته ثمانية مرات او عشر مرات، وهذا نراه في شرطه لموسى ان يأجره ثمانية حجج ، فلما قضى موسى الاجل ، سار بأهله الى منطقة يسميها القرآن الكريم طوى ((وَ هَلْ أَتَاكَ حَدِيثُ مُوسَى إِذْ رَأَى نَارًا فَقَالَ لِأَهْلِهِ امْكُثُوا إِنِّي آنَسْتُ نَارًا لَّعَلِّي آتِيكُم مِّنْهَا بِقَبَسٍ أَوْ أَجِدُ عَلَى النَّارِ هُدًى فَلَمَّا أَتَاهَا نُودِي يَا مُوسَى إِنِّي أَنَا رَبُّكَ فَاخْلَعْ نَعْلَيْكَ إِنَّكَ بِالْوَادِ الْمُقَدَّسِ طُوًى وَ أَنَا اخْتَرْتُكَ فَاسْتَمِعْ لِمَا يُوحَى إِنَّنِي أَنَا اللَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنَا فَاعْبُدْنِي وَ أَقِمِ الصَّلَاةَ لِذِكْرِي )) – قرآن كريم وطوى هو واد بمكة ، ذكرته السيرة النبوية الشريفة باسم (( ذي طوى )) ، من هنا نرى ان موسى كان في الحجاز و انه سار بأهله حتى اتى الى جبل النور – جبل سنا . تقول التوراة حسب الترجمة المعتمدة : واما موسى فكان يرعى غنم يثرون حميه كاهن مديان وساق الغنم الى وراء البرية وجاء الى جبل الله حوريب ، وظهر له ملاك الرب بلهيب نار من وسط عليقة فنظر فاذا العليقة تتوقد بالنار والعليقة لم تكن تحترق فقال موسى اميل الان لانظر هذا المنظر العظيم ….فناداه الله من وسط العليقة وقال موسى موسى فقال هانذا فقال لا تقترب الى ههنا اخلع حذاءك من رجلك لان الموضع الذي انت واقف عليه ارض مقدسة ))-خروج 1-2-3-4-5 (( فالان هلم فارسلك الى فرعون وتخرج شعبي بني اسرائيل من مصر فقال موسى لله من انا حتى اذهب الى فرعون وحتى اخرج بني اسرائيل من مصر فقال اني اكون معك وهذه تكون لك العلامة اني ارسلتك حينما تخرج الشعب من مصر تعبدون الله على هذا الجبل ))-خروج 10-11-12-13 فالعلامة التي اشترطها الله على موسى أن يقوم موسى و بني اسرائيل بعبادة الله على الجبل الذي اشار الله عليهم. سفر الخروج – الجزء الخامس- 1 א וְאַחַר, בָּאוּ מֹשֶׁה וְאַהֲרֹן, וַיֹּאמְרוּ, אֶל-פַּרְעֹה: כֹּה-אָמַר יְהוָה, אֱלֹהֵי יִשְׂרָאֵל, שַׁלַּח אֶת-עַמִּי, וְיָחֹגּוּ לִי בַּמִּדְבָּר. ا- واحر باو موشه و اهرون ويوامرو ال-فرعوه كوه-امر يهوه الوهي يسرال شلح ات-عمي ويحوجو لي بمدبر أ‌- وبالاخر ، اتى موشئ و هارون وقالوا لفرعوه ، هكذا امر الله ( اياه) اله يسرا إل ( الرحل) ارسل شعبي فيحجوا ( يقيموا مناسك الحج ) لي بالبادية من ما تقدم نرى ان التوراة قد ذكرت كلمة يحوجو ( يحجوا) مما يدل ان الهدف من اخراج بني اسرائيل من مصر هو قيامهم بحج بيت الله الحرام ( حوريب) ان لفظ حوريب ، باللغة العربية هو لفظ حوريم نفسه بابدال الباء والميم المعروف ومعناه المقدس والمحرم او الحرم ،والحرم هو تلك المنطقة المحيطة ببيت الله الحرام ومنها حراء- جبل سنا ( النور) ((وجبل حراء ذلك الجبل الذي يقع في الجانب الشمالي الغربي من مكة المكرمة ، كان نبي الله محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام يتعبد فيه الليالي ذوات العدد فتارة عشرة وتارة اكثر من ذلك الى شهر ثم يعود الى بيته فلا يكاد يمكث قيه قليلا حتى يتزود من جديد لخلوة اخرى ويعود الكرة الى غار حراء وهكذا الى ان جاءه الوحي وهو في احدى خلواته تلك ))-فقه السيرة –د. محمد سعيد رمضان البوطي -دار الفكر صفحة 79

يقول القرآن الكريم في ذلك(( وَ لَقَدْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْكِتَابَ مِن بَعْدِ مَا أَهْلَكْنَا الْقُرُونَ الْأُولَى بَصَائِرَ لِلنَّاسِ وَ هُدًى وَ رَحْمَةً لَّعَلَّهُمْ يَتَذَكَّرُونَ وَ مَا كُنتَ بِجَانِبِ الْغَرْبِيِّ إِذْ قَضَيْنَا إِلَى مُوسَى الْأَمْرَ وَ مَا كُنتَ مِنَ الشَّاهِدِينَ وَ لَكِنَّا أَنشَأْنَا قُرُونًا فَتَطَاوَلَ عَلَيْهِمُ الْعُمُرُ وَ مَا كُنتَ ثَاوِيًا فِي أَهْلِ مَدْيَنَ تَتْلُو عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِنَا وَ لَكِنَّا كُنَّا مُرْسِلِينَ وَ مَا كُنتَ بِجَانِبِ الطُّورِ إِذْ نَادَيْنَا وَ لَكِن رَّحْمَةً مِّن رَّبِّكَ لِتُنذِرَ قَوْمًا مَّا أَتَاهُم مِّن نَّذِيرٍ مِّن قَبْلِكَ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَذَكَّرُونَ))- قرآن كريم

و يقع جبل النور ( سنا ) - جبل حراء - في الشمالي الغربي من مكة واسم جبل ابي قبيس يحمل الدلالة عينها ، فالقبس عند العرب هو عادة اقتباس النار بأن يؤخذ منها جذوة ، وكانت هذه النار في العصور الغابرة تضاء على رؤوس الجبال لهداية المسافرين و الحجاج ، وكان على جبل ابي قبيس – نار تهدى المسافرين الى مكان الوادي من مسافة بعيدة .

((فَلَمَّا أَتَاهَا نُودِي يَا مُوسَى إِنِّي أَنَا رَبُّكَ فَاخْلَعْ نَعْلَيْكَ إِنَّكَ بِالْوَادِ الْمُقَدَّسِ طُوًى))-طه- آية 12

((هَلْ أتَاكَ حَدِيثُ مُوسَى إِذْ نَادَاهُ رَبُّهُ بِالْوَادِ الْمُقَدَّسِ طُوًى))-النازعات- آية 16 رواية زينب بنت رسول الله (ص) : وكما ذكرنا في مكة واد اسمه ذي طوى ذكرته السيرة النبوية الشريفة في رواية زينب بنت رسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام ، فماذا تقول الرواية : " فابو العاص بن الربيع تزوج زينب وهو ابن خالتها هالة بنت خويلد قبل الاسلام وكان على دين الجاهلية كان قد عصى رسول الله الذي خيره بين الاسلام و بين ترك ابنته طليقة لان الاسلام يحرم زواج الكفار و المشركين من المؤمنات المسلمات ، فلم يطلق زينب ثم وقع أبو العاص في ايدي المسليمن فاشترط عليه الرسول ان يطلق ابنته زينب و يرسلها الى المدينة مقابل اطلاقه ليعود الى مكة ، فعاد الى مكة وارسلها مع اخيه ونفر من رجاله الى رسول الله الى المدينة المنورة ، فلحق بهم الكفار فادركوهم عند ذي طوى واعادوها الى مكة " واذا ادركنا بعد ما تقدم ان مدين التي كان موسى يرعى غنم يثرون بها هي محيط المدينة المنورة ، فاننا ندرك ان وراء البرية الذي جاء اليه موسى انما هو وادي ذي طوى بمكة المكرمة وان الجبل الذي صعد اليه حوريب هو -حوريم وهو جبل حراء نفسه الذي ذكرته التورراة بلفظ حي رئي - و هو جبل النور الذي ذكرته التوراة باسم - سيناء - وهذا الاسم مشتق من كلمة سنا العربية التي تعني النور ايضا.

تقول التوراة ايضا عن الامر الذي امر الله موسى وهارون ان يفعلوه في مصر (( وتقولون لفرعون الرب اله العبرانيين التقانا فالآن نمضي سفر ثلاثة ايام في البرية ونذبح للرب الهنا ))-خروج 3-18 و 19

والذبح هو العادة المتبعة في مناسك الحج منذ ابراهيم ، الى يومنا هذا في المكان عينه. (( وقال الرب لهارون اذهب الى البرية لاستقبال موسى فذهب والتقاه في جبل الله وقبله ))-خروج 4-27 موعد الحج – لم يتغير موعد حج بيت الله الحرام الذي يقع في العاشر من الشهر. (( وكلم الرب موسى وهو في مصر قائلا هذا الشهر يكون لكم راس الشهور هو لكم اول شهور السنة كلما كل جماعة اسرائيل قائلين في العاشر من هذا الشهر تاخذون لكم كل واحد شاة بحسب بيوت الاباء شاة للبيت ))-خروج 13-1و2و3و4

موسى و الميقات : من الدلائل المهمة التي تشير الى ان موسى وصل الى حرم مكة المكرمة ، الى الميقات ، ما اشار له القرآن الكريم في الاية التالية ((وَ لَمَّا جَاءَ مُوسَى لِمِيقَاتِنَا وَ كَلَّمَهُ رَبُّهُ قَالَ رَبِّ أَرِنِي أَنظُرْ إِلَيْكَ قَالَ لَن تَرَانِي وَ لَـكِنِ انظُرْ إِلَى الْجَبَلِ فَإِنِ اسْتَقَرَّ مَكَانَهُ فَسَوْفَ تَرَانِي فَلَمَّا تَجَلَّى رَبُّهُ لِلْجَبَلِ جَعَلَهُ دَكًّا وَ خَرَّ مُوسَى صَعِقًا فَلَمَّا أَفَاقَ قَالَ سُبْحَانَكَ تُبْتُ إِلَيْكَ وَ أَنَا أَوَّلُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ )) – قرآن كريم ان الميقات الذي جاء اليه موسى لم يكن ميقاتا زمانيا فقط ( بمعنى اليوم و الساعة ) انما كان ميقاتا مكانيا على اساسه يدخل الحاج الى حرم مكة الكرمة و الى الارض المقدسة ,كان قد حدده لنا رسول الله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم في السيرة النبوية الشريفة , (( روي عن البخاري ومسلم في صحيحهما واللفظ للبخاري من حديث عبد الله بن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال : وقت الرسول ( ص) لاهل المدينة ذي الحليفة ولاهل الشام الجحفة ولاهل نجد قرن المنازل ولاهل اليمن يلمام فهن لهن ولمن اتى عليهن من غير اهلهن لمن كان يريد الحج والعمرة فمن كان دونهن فمهله من اهله وكذاك حتى اهل مكة يهلون منها )) - فالميقات المكاني الذي وقته رسول الله يكمن في تلك المواضع التي يحرم الحاج منها فيدخل الى الحرم الاكبر لمكة المكرمة , وعلى اساس ذلك فان موسى عليه السلام انما جاء لميقات ربه هذا الى المكان الذي انطلق منه اول انسان , و الى المكان الذي يحصل فيه الاحرام لحج بيت الله الحرام , لذلك فان الله سبحانه يقول في القرآن ((وَ هَلْ أَتَاكَ حَدِيثُ مُوسَى إِذْ رَأَى نَارًا فَقَالَ لِأَهْلِهِ امْكُثُوا إِنِّي آنَسْتُ نَارًا لَّعَلِّي آتِيكُم مِّنْهَا بِقَبَسٍ أَوْ أَجِدُ عَلَى النَّارِ هُدًى فَلَمَّا أَتَاهَا نُودِي يَا مُوسَى إِنِّي أَنَا رَبُّكَ فَاخْلَعْ نَعْلَيْكَ إِنَّكَ بِالْوَادِ الْمُقَدَّسِ طُوًى وَ أَنَا اخْتَرْتُكَ فَاسْتَمِعْ لِمَا يُوحَى إِنَّنِي أَنَا اللَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنَا فَاعْبُدْنِي وَ أَقِمِ الصَّلَاةَ لِذِكْرِي)) لان موسى كان يقف على ارض ذي طوى المقدسة داخل ميقات الاحرام هذا و ذي طوى هو واد بمكة كما أشرنا يقع الى الشمال من مكة وهو أحد مداخلها .

فصاحة هارون تجعله وزيرا لموسى : إما السبب الذي يقوله القرآن الكريم لوزارة هارون مع موسى فهو انه افصح منه لسانا، ((قَالَ رَبِّ إِنِّي قَتَلْتُ مِنْهُمْ نَفْسًا فَأَخَافُ أَن يَقْتُلُونِ وَ أَخِي هَارُونُ هُوَ أَفْصَحُ مِنِّي لِسَانًا فَأَرْسِلْهُ مَعِيَ رِدْءًا يُصَدِّقُنِي إِنِّي أَخَافُ أَن يُكَذِّبُونِ)) – قرآن كريم

وهذا ما تقوله التوراة ايضا ، مما يدلنا ان موسى قد علق في لسانه بعض العجمة بسبب سكنه طوال حياته الماضية في مصر بينما هارون فقد كان يعيش في البداوة – في الجزيرة العربية مع البدو ، وانما كان سكنه المتواصل هو مع اهل البادية من العرب أو العبريين ( الذين اتوا الى مصر من عبر البحر الاحمر) الى وادي النيل . و يأمرهم الله تعالى ان يقيموا العيد و ان يقيموا الحج - وذلك كما يفعل حجاج بيت الله الحرام منذ فجر التاريخ . ((تكون لكم الشاة صحيحة ذكر ابن سنة تاخذونه من الخرفان او الماعز ويكون عندكم تحت الحفظ الى يوم الرابع عشر من هذا الشهر ثم يذبحه كل جمهور وجماعة اسرائيل في العشية ….ويكون لكم هذا اليوم تذكارا تعيدونه عيدا للرب في اجيالكم تعيدونه فريضة ابدية ))-خروج 12-5و6و7

و في ختام القول ، هذا دليل قاطع من القرآن الكريم و من سفر الخروج ان خروج بني اسرائيل من مصر كان لامر مهم هو احياء سنة ابيهم ابراهيم عليه السلام وليقيموا العيد عيد الاضحى المبارك فقاموا بالذبيحة عند جبل الله في ارض مكة المكرمة المقدسة في جبل الله حوريب ( حوريم ) طور سيناء- و كلمة سنا في اللغة العربية تعني النور ، مما يجعلنا ندرك ان هذا الجبل هو جبل النور الذي به غار حراء .

نبؤة محمد ( ص) في التوراة : وفي سفر التثنية ( ومعناه المكرر او المثنى ) يتكرر الكلام عن الموضوع باسلوب مسهب مفصل جديد حيث يقوم موسى بشرح كل ما تكلم به الله في حوريب وما اوصاهم به فيذكرهم مرة ثانية به وفي هذا السفر يتم تحديد المكان بدفة اكثر ذلك المكان الذي تكلم فيه موسى عليه السلام ( والقى خطبته ) .

((هذا هو الكلام الذي كلم به موسى جميع اسرائيل في عبر الاردن))- (يردان بالنسبة لليهود الذين سكنوا في ارتريا و مصر و نقلوا هذا النص ) -((في البرية في العربة - العربية - قبالة سوف - البحر السافي- الصافي - بين فاران (في الشرق) وتوفل ولابان وحضروميت (حضرموت في الجنوب ) وذي ذهب-وادي الذهب في الشمال - احدى عشر يوما من حوريب على طريق جبل سعير –( عسير) -))- تثنية 1-1و2و3 ثم يخبرهم موسى ما قاله الله تعالى في التوراة عن نبؤة محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام فيقول (( يقيم لك الرب الهك نبيا من وسطك من اخوتك مثلي . له تسمعون . حسب كل ما طلبت(م) من الرب الهك(م) في حوريب يوم الاجتماع (الجمعة – او يوم التجمع ) قائلا لا اعود اسمع صوت الرب الهي ولا ارى هذه النار العظيمة ايضا لئلا اموت . قال لي الرب قد احسنوا في ما تكلموا . اقيم لهم نبيا من وسط اخوتهم مثلك واجعل كلا مي في فمه . فيكلمهم بكل ما اوصيه به . ويكون ان الانسان الذي لا يسمع لكلامي الذي يتكلم به (النبي) انا اطالبه ( ادينه ). واما النبي الذي يطغى فيتكلم باسمي كلاما لم اوصه ان يتكلم به او الذي يتكلم باسم آلهة اخرى فيموت ذلك النبي ))-سفر التثنية الاصحاح 18

ولما كان محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام هو النبي الوحيد الذي جاء بعد موسى وقال عن القرآن انه كلام الله (( ان هو الا وحي يوحى )) فيكون بذلك هو النبي الذي اوصاهم موسى ان يسمعوا لكلامه الذي هو كلام الله عينه.

من هنا ندرك ان الله تعالى ارسل جبريل ( ومعنى اسمه كبر ايل – كبير الملائكة – او خبرايل- ملك الاخبار) الى محمد في جبل النور (حي رئي ) حراء الذى هو جبل الله المحرم وهو جبل سيناء (من مصدر سنا ، ومعناها الرؤية و النور ) . لقد قال موسى لبني اسرائيل عن هذا النبي كلمة ( مثلي) لان محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام مثل موسى نبي ولد من اب وام تزوجا فجاء كل منهما بولادة طبيعية كما انهما كلاهما اتتهما النبوة في جبل حراء - جبل النور.

فإذا اخذنا الموضوع من زاويتة الصحيحة ان ابراهيم كان آراميا (آرابيا ) ، فتكون اللغة العربية التي تكلم بها ابراهيم في مكة هي لغة كل الانبياء والرسل ايضا الذين جاؤا من بعده مثل اسماعيل واسحق ويعقوب ويوسف وموسى وهارون ويحي والياس وعيسى ومحمد ، واسماءهم لها مدلول ومعنى باللغة الارامية (الآرابية – العربية ) كل حسب لهجته ولفظه .

ولما كا ن آدم ابو البشر اول من بنى البيت الذي بمكة (بكة) فكان ان طلب الله تعالى من ابراهيم ان يرتحل الى هذا المكان حيث (( بنى هناك مذبحا ، وعمل ذبيحة )) و اقام القواعد من البيت ثم امر جميع ابناءه الذين سينتشروا في مشرق الارض ومغربها ان يحجوا الى هذا البيت ، فكان الحج الى هذا البيت فريضة لا تتجزأ من عقيدة من اراد اتباع ابراهيم والسير على منهاجه وهي عقيدة الاسلام و الايمان بالله تعالى ، و التي هي عقيدة كل الانبياء .

تقول التوراة ان اسماعيل سكن في شور وهي المنطقة المجاورة لـ (ثور- جبل بمكة ) وان اسحق سكن قرب بار – بئر او بر حي رئي وهي المنطقة المجاروة لـ (حراء – جبل بمكة) و تقول ايضا عن يعقوب انه ارتحل الى ارتريا ومصر وسكن في صعيد مصر بعد ان حدث جوع في الارض كما فعل اسحق قبل ذلك ، وإذا ادركنا ان هناك مدينة في اليمن تسمى حلى – او بني يعقوب ، كان قد ذكرها الرحالة ابن بوطة في رحالاته علمنا ان هذه المدينة التي سكن فيها يعقوب و اولاده ايضا قبل هجرتهم الى مصر وربما بعد عودتهم ، اما موسى فكان من ابناء عمران ( وعمران مدينة في اليمن ) كان ابواه قد استوطنوا في مصر وكانوا بالنسبة لفرعون عبريين (مهاجرين من عبر البحر) ، اخذه فرعون ورباه ثم ولاه على العبريين حيث كانت والدته ترضعه وتعلمه ، لكنه هرب الى مدين ( المنطقة المحيطة بالمدينة المنورة ) وهناك تزوج ورعى الغنم ، ولما كان يرعى الغنم جاء الى وراء البرية الى منطقة يسميها التوراة سيناء ( ومعناها الرؤية من مصدر سنا ، او حي رئي ومعناها الرؤية الحية وهو جبل النور الذي بمكة ) ولكن القرآن يسميها طوى وهي (ذي طوى الواد المقدس الذي في مكة ايضا ) . من هنا نرى أن لغة الانبياء كانت اللغة العربية و موطن سكنهم كان في كل الجزيرة العربية في الحجاز و اليمن و عمان و في وسط الجزيرة ايضا ( الافلاج – و العروق المعترضة ) كما ان ترحالهم كان منها الى مصر عن طريق اليمن في كل العصور.

أن دعوة محمد كانت للناس كافة ، كما كانت دعوة إبراهيم ( واذن بالناس في الحج )إنما كانت أيضا للناس كافة ، هذا وان كان بعض المفسرين يفسرون كلمة الناس بأهل مكة . ولا بد لنا من القول بالمنطق السليم الذي يقول أن انبياء الله جميعهم قد لبوا دعوة ابراهيم الى حج بيت الله الحرام في مكة المكرمة بل لا يجوز لنا أن نعتقد أن اي واحد من الانبياء قد خالف امر الله و لم يأتي الى مكة المكرمة للقيام بمناسك الحج .

من هنا فإننا اذا اردنا ان نرسم خارطة لرحلات الانبياء ، فإنها ستكون تضم المنطقة الجغرافية الممتدة من مكة المكرمة باتجاه الشرق ( الافلاج ) و الجنوب اليمن حضرموت و عمان و عبورا الى مصر الى وادي النوبة ( وادي النبوة) - عن طريق اليمن وارتريا ، و هو مشارق الارض - الحجاز و كل الجزيرة العربية و مغارب الارض - ارتريا الحبشة و مصر التي يتوسطها بحر العبور التاريخي – البحر الاحمر. من هذه البلاد انطلق الانبياء و فيها حلوا ثم ارتحلوا .

و استنادا الي ذلك لقد كان الخروج بالجنوب في صعيد مصر من طيبة الاقصر (قنا) الان و هي اقرب الاماكن للبحر الاحمر و قد كانت عاصمة الملك في الاسرة الحادية و العشرين و كانت فترة التيه التي قضوها في الجنوب الغربي لجزيرة العرب و هو ما يزيح عن كاهانا استحالة عبور بنو اسرائيل من سيناء الي فلسطين و هو ما تاباه كل المعطيات المصرية القديمة في كافة عصورها
الامر يحتاج الي الكثير من التحقيق و مليء الفراغات بين السطور



نعم منطقة البحر الاحمرهي منطقة العبور لان عند انشقاق البحر تحدث المعجزة الالهية و يرتفع المد ليكون في كل جانب ما يشبه الجبل العظيم لنقرا قوله تعالي  (فأوحينا إلى موسى أن اضرب بعصاك البحر فانفلق فكان كل فرق كالطود العظيم)*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

صديقى العزيز / ابن طيبه
بارك الله فيك . لى عوده بعد قرأة متأنيه لما أتحفتنا به . دمت بخير

----------


## غريب الدار

أخوتي الأفاضل
كل عام و انتم بخير بمناسبة قرب حلول شهر رمضان الكريم
أخي سيد إبراهيم شكرا على مقال الأستاذ هشام طلبة و الذي وجدت فيها معلومات قيمة عن اليم و لا أعرف كيف التواصل مع أستاذ هشام لإطلاعة على ما فكرت فيه و ما طرحته في ساحتكم الكريمة , مع العلم أنني وجدت في كلمة "نبذناهم " و كلمة " فغشيهم " معاني عميقة و قد تتكامل مع المفاهيم التي تفضل بها الأستاذ هشام و ندعوا الله أن يكون منها فائدة

----------


## منتهى الروح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اولا احيي كل من ساهم في اثراء هذا الموضوع بالكثير من المعلومات والحقائق التي قد يغفل عنها الكثير ...وكذالك ايضاح الكثير من الحقائق والاكاذيب المفتراه في تاريخ هذه الامه وحضارتها ...
اني من محبي التاريخ بكل ما يحمله من غموض وجديد ومتابعه لابأس بها في هذا المجال ...
وشغفي وعشقي بتاريخ مصر ولد عندما شاهدت بعض اثار هذه الحضاره الخالده وادهشتني جدا ...فا اصبحت اقرا واكتشف كل يوم مدى تقدم هذه الحضاره وروعتها...

وهي سبب اكتشافي لهذا المنتذى ولهذا الموضوع بالذات 
حينما ذهبت الى المتحف المصري وانا اشاهد تلك الروائع التي يزخر بها هذا المتحف لتلك الحضاره  التي ادهشت العالم ..دارت في خلدي الكثير من الأستفهامات..
وقد ارتفعت حدتها حينما قرأت هذا الموضوع ...

قبل ان ادخل في صلب  الموضوع وما لدي 
احب ان اعقب على بعض ما جاء به 
قرأت في صفحات هذا الموضوع الكثير من التكهنات والإدعائات..في نسب هذه الحضاره ومن هو صانعها 
وصدرت في حقها الكثير من المؤلفات ...التي تثبت والتي تنفي ..
وقد قرأت كذالك ما نقل هنا  عن كاتب سعودي ..يقول في كتابه حسب تصوره ان احداث فرعون موسى كانت في الجزيره العربيه 
وجاء احدهم متهجم وقال من اين لهم حضاره ماهم الا قبائل متناحره تقتل بعضها البعض  وكأنه قال لقد قمنا بنقل المعابد الفرعونيه والاهرامات وابو الهول من الجزيره العربيه الى مصر 
انا هنا لن اكون محامي عن الجزيره العربيه بصفتي منها ...
ولكن احب ان اذكر بعض الاشياء التي قد غابت عن اذهان البعض جهلاً منهم وكذلك عيب في اعلامنا ومناهجنا التعليميه 
حيث كل دوله لا هم لها الا تمجيد حضارتها فقط وتحقير باقي الحضارات 
_____
قد يكون العيب  في سياسة المملكه كذلك حيث انها بعد توحيد الجزيره العربيه قطعت كل صله لها بالماضي ومايحمل في طياته وكأن تاريخ هذه البقعه من الارض لم يكتب ولم يكن الا بعد التوحيد فبمجرد اطلاق اسم المملكه العربيه السعوديه ..محي كل مالها من امجاد وحضاره ولم يبقى لها الاتاريخ ال سعود 

لو تكلمنا في العهد البعيد ...وبصفة ان في الجزيره العربيه  اقدس بقعه على وجه الارض وهي مكه المكرمه ..اول بيت وضع للناس 
اول شيء يدور في اذهاننا ..ايعقل ان يبني الله بيته ...ويجعله للهوام والدواب  تطوف حوله ...اليس من البديهي ان يكون سبب البناء عبادة الله وتقديسه  واعماره 
 واذا كان هذا البيت بما يحمل من تقديس ومكانه عند الله ...اليس اولى بأن يكون هو الارض المقدسه ...التي تتمركز حولها الديانات 
والتي كان يقصدها الانبياء بكل طوائفهم ولغاتهم للحج وذبح القرابين وهذه سنة الله في الكون منذ ان بنى بيته ...الكتب المقدسه لم تذكر لنا ان الانبياء كانو يحجون الى مكه  ولكن ذكرت الارض المقدسه فقط....بل ان بعض ما ذكر ولم يطله التحريف فسر حسب اهوائهم ..وقطع كل ماله صله ببيت الله في الارض ++ وهل يعقل ان يبني الله بيته ويجعل كل الانبياء تحج اليه ...ويجعل مدينه اخرى او دوله اخرى ارض مقدسه ك فلسطين وينزل  فيها  كل الديانات ويترك بيته نكره  لحين بعثة النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ....!!!!!

كتبت في موضوع سابق ان (( الجزيره العربيه )) ماهي الا شفره مجهولة لم يفك احد رموزها نتيجه لتزييف التاريخ ...واهمال ساكنيها ... وبعض العراقيل التي قد يجدها كل باحث ومستكشف عن التاريخ 
هذه التاريخ الذي اذا ازيحت عنه كل هذه الافترائات والاكاذيب التي جاء بها اعداء الاسلام لأثبت بالدليل القاطع ان نواة الحضاره كانت هنا وانطلقت من هنا ...

ولو جئنا لسبب تزييف هذا التاريخ وقطع كل ماله صله بهذه الارض المقدسه نجد ان السبب هو بطلان معتقداتهم الدينيه وكتبهم المقدسه واثبات انها محرفه  تناسب اهوائهم 

كثير من الحضارات وجدت على ارض الجزيره العربيه ...لم تجد الاهتمام والوقوف بجانبها وفك رموزها  اهملت بحجة انها بدع وشركيات  وجاهليه اولى ... او فسرت تفسيرات عشوائيه لا تمد للواقع بصله ولم تكن تفسيرات مدروسه 
ولنجد في اخبار الاقوام الجاهليه قبل الاسلام  اكبر مثال ... ...حيث ان النبي نهى ان نتحدث في اخبارهم وسيرتهم 



+++++

كذالك احب اعقب على كلام الاخ ..الذي قال اننا بلا حضاره ماهي الحضاره بمفهومه ..يكفينا فخر ان نور الله الذي سطع على وجه الارض   انطلق من هنا ....اليس هذا يشفع لها ....اليس يكفيها ان بها بيت الله المعظم وروضه من رياض الجنه ...وماء من انهار الجنه ...واشرف من سكن الجنه ...وقبر امنا حواء ومقام سيدنا ابراهيم ....وحضارة قوم عاد وثمود ...واصحاب الاخدود ....وارام ذات العماد .... ومملكة سليمان... والاحقاف... وحضارة الفاو ...وحضارة  الجرهاء  وحضارات كثيره لم تفك رموزها الى الآن

ف اذا كان العرب والمسلمين يستحقرون ان يكون من ساهم في بناء  حضارتهم او ماذكر في بعض اخبارهم كانو من  الجزيره العربيه فما بالنا باليهود والنصارى  



لا اطيل عليكم وادخل في الموضوع الذي كتبت من اجله ردي 
واتمنى ان يكون عرضى له من باب الإفاده لا غير ...وليس من باب الحقد والتعدي على حضارتكم 


حينما زرت المتحف المصري اذهلني كمية الأثار التي رئيتها لتلك الحضاره التي لم يشهد لها التاريخ مثيل الا في زمننا الحاضر وبعد تطور العلم والامكانيات ...حيث اني قلت كأنها كانت منذ بضعة سنين وليس حضاره غائره في القدم

ف دار في بالي الكثير من الاستفهامات ...لماذا بقيت هذه الحضاره محافظه على جمالها وكنوزها ...وباقي الحضارات اندثرت ولم يبقى منها الا الشيء القليل 

لماذا لم يخبرنا بأخبارهم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ...او صحابته عندما فتحو مصر حيث انه يقال ان عمر ابن العاص عندما فتح مصر اندهش من جمال هذه الاثار ومن معابدهم ومسلاتهم الفرعونيه 

واذا كانت هذه الارض هي مصر التي ذكرت في القران لماذا قال الرسول في حديثه ...

فعن أبي ذرٍّ الغفاريّ رضي الله تعالى عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (إنكم ستفتحون أرضاً يذكر فيها القيراط، فاستوصوا بأهلها خيراً، فإن لهم ذمّةً ورحماً، فإذا رأيتم رجلين يقتتلان في موضع لبنة، فأخرج منها). 

لماذا لم يقل مصر او اخبرهم ان بها حدثت قصة فرعون موسى وبها حدثت قصة يوسف عليه الصلاة والسلام ....وهو الذي اخبر بكل قصص الاولين واخبارهم 

ولماذا حينما فتح عمرو ابن العاص مصر وشاهد مابها من اثار فاق تصوره ودهشته ...لم يحكي لصحابته  من باب العضه والعبره
عن من بنى هذه القصور والمعابد ...وكيف كانت نهايتهم ...حيث لم يصلنا اي حديث او اثر في ذلك



ما اريد ان اقوله ...من استنتاجاتي ...التي قد تحتمل الصح او الغلط ...والله اعلم 
ان هذه الحضاره  كانت في فتره ليس فيها رسل ولا انبياء ...اي في فترة انقطاع الرسل والانبياء ...قد تكون مابين بعثة عيسى عليه السلام ومحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ...

قد يقول احدكم هذا هراء لان الحفريات والكشوفات اثبتت ان لها اكثر من 7 الاف سنه ...اقول هذا قول بشر قد يحتمل الصح والغلط  وقد يكون نسبه تقديريه وليس مؤكده 

السبب الذي جعلني استنتج ذالك هو ماعليه هذه الحضاره ...

لو قلنا ان هذه الحضاره كانت في عهد اي من الانبياء ...سواء موسى او يوسف ...مستبعد تماما ...لان الله عز وجل لم يترك اي من بني البشر الا وارسل له رسل وانبياء ....وحينما يكفرون بما انزل الله يحق عليهم العذاب ....التدمير الهلاك الصيحه الطوفان وغيرها كثير ....
ولا يترك من كنوزهم شيء حيث ان كل المدن التي ارسل الله فيها انبياء ورُسل لم نجد لهم شيء يدل عليهم غير اخبار فقط  وبقاي اثار تعد لاتذكر مقارنه بالحضاره المصريه 

ولنا في سليمان اكبر دليل ولنا في قارون اكبر مثال  وكذالك ارام ...حتى مملكة سباء اكبر حضاره شهدها التاريخ لم نجد ذاك الكم الهائل من الاثار والكنوز كما تركت الحضاره المصريه 

اتوقع ان هذه الحضاره كانت في فترة استقرار سياسي وديني  مماجعلها حضاره مبدعه ومتفرده وخالده  وكأنها عائشه معنا الأن 
وكذلك كانت حضاره معزوله قليلا عن محيطها الخارجي ومكتفيه ذاتياً...
حيث انها لم تؤثر ولم تنقل معارفها للمجتمع المحيط بها  ...ك شأن الكثير من الحضارات التي قامت واندثرت ...مما جعلها حضاره متفرده ...

ف الله عز وجل ذكر في كتابه الكريم ....اغلب قصص الانبياء والرسل ..وذكر من اخبار قومهم .....حتى اهل القريه قد سرد قصتهم في القرآن ...ايعقل ان تكون هذه الحضاره المصريه بكل ماتحمل من هذا التطور والتقدم... والمبالغه في انواع العباده والمعابد...وتخليدهم لانفسهم كما يزعمون بالتحنيط ...وبنائهم تلك الابنيه الضخمه ...قد غفل الله عنها ولم يذكرها حتى بالقليل 
او لم يرسل لهم الرسل لكي يثنوهم عما هم فيه من شرك والحاد بالله وعبادة غيره 

قد يقول احدكم ان احداث فرعون قد كانت في تلك الفتره ...لو فرضنا ذلك..ف اين العضه والعبره من قصة فرعون ...وان اغلب بل قد يكون مجمله مما عليه الان الحضاره المصريه يعد اعجاز ...وليس شيء للعضه والعبره ...وان الله قد ذكر انه دمر ماكانو يعرشون 
والتدمير لا يعني العطب او الانتقاص من قيمة الشيء ...بل تعني النسف..وجعل الشيء قطع متناثره ومانجده في الحضاره المصريه في كامل جماله حتى لو تخللته بعض الشوائب نتيجه لعوامل الزمن لاغير 

وهل يعقل ان يذكر الله في كتابه ويمتدح ارام ذات العماد التي لم يخلق مثلها في البلاد...والتي عجز حتى الأن الباحثين والمنقبين في العثور عليها ولا يمتدح  الاهرامات المصريه التي  تعد واضحه للعيان ولا غبار عليها وشامخه شموخ الجبال 

الجواب على هذا السؤال....... يدعوني لأقول ان هذه الحضاره لم يأتي اليها رسل او انبياء حتى يرسل الله عليهم عذاب نتيجه لكفرهم وشركهم ...ولو افترضنا ان الله ارسل لهم انبياء او رسل وامنو به  ..عشان كذه لم يحق عليهم العذاب...فإذن لما غفل القران عنهم ولم يذكر من احوالهم التي كانو عليها من شرك وانكار البعث وتخليدهم لانفسهم بالتحنيط والمبالغه في بناء المعابد ... وامتدحهم انهم تركو كل ذلك وامنو بالله عز وجل 


من خلال شغفي بكل ماهو تاريخ وأثار ....وخصوصا في احب البقاع الى الله ورسوله والى قلبي 


ووضعت افتراضيه ...لماذا لا يكن فرعون هنا...اي في الجزيره العربيه  ....

وخصوصا بعد قرائتي لهذا الكتاب 
نظرية كمال صليبي ان التورات جاءت من الجزيره العربيه 


نسخه للتحميل 


http://www.4shared.com/file/26356557/fec8b13d/

ما جعلني اتيقن مما كتبه الدكتور كمال صليبي هو معرفتي ببعض الامور التي تفسر بعض ماجاء به الصليبي  ...وهو ان سيدنا سليمان كانت مملكته في جنوب المملكه العربيه السعوديه وخصوصا جازان ومازالت هذه الاحداث يتداولها حتى الكبار في السن ممن لا يفقهون القراءه والكتابه ولم يتاثرو بالصليبي ولا حتى سمعو به في حياتهم ولا حتى يعرفون ان بني اسرائل  كانو من الجزيره العربيه كل الي يعرفونه ان نبي الله سليمان كان له ملك على هذه المنطقه وان بها الكثير من الاماكن التي اتخدها ك محبس او سجن للجان والكثر من الاساطير المتداوله الى يومنا هذا 

وخلال بحثي الا متناهي عن كل ماهو تاريخ 

وجدت هذه الاثار التي وقفت عندها متأمله قصة فرعون وانها ربما كانت هنا 



قبل ان ابدا في عرض الصور اود ان استعرض بعض المعلومات عن هذه المنطقه لتكتمل الصوره ولتعطي فهم اوضح لما اود ان اقوله 
ولكن في الحلقه القادمه ان شاء الله

----------


## منتهى الروح

قد كان   تحت هذه الكثبان حضاره في يوماً ما وفي حقبه من حقب التاريخ.



كانت تمثل كل معاني الانسانيه ...واسمى معاني العبوديه ...منها من انصاع الى اوامر الله ورسله ...ومنها ما حق عليه عقاب الله
 ف اندرست تحت الارض وتعاقبت عليها الازمنه ..





.ومنها مازال شاهد على عصيانهم وكفرهم وشاهد الى ان يرث الله الارض ومن عليها ....فهي عبره لمن يعتبر... ودعوه للتفكر بأن الله مهما امهل عبده  فإنه لن يعجزه وسيأخده اخد عزيزاً مقتدر...







وتكمله لما بدأته في المشاركه السابقه 

احب قبل ان ادخل في الموضوع ان اقول ان بعض  ماسوف اذكره قد يكون صحيح  والبعض الاخر قد يكون استنتاجات  فقط وليس لي اي ادله وبراهين تثبت ماسوف اقوله ..غير بعض الاثر عما سمعنا وقرأنا وشاهدنا .....





ما سوف اتحدث عنه هي منطقة الجوف ..
تعريف مبسط عن المنطقه ومن ثم اذكر ما السبب الذي جعلني اتحدث عن هذه 
المنطقه ولماذا هي بالذات وماصلتها بفرعون موسى .......


يعود تاريخ منطقة الجوف إلى أكثر من أربعة آلاف عام حسب الشواهد التاريخية القائمة،حيث تدل الآثار الموجودة فيها وبعض المباني العسكرية القديمةوالمقتنيات التي تم العثور في مواقع متعددةعلى قدم هذه المنطقة ،وقد أطلق على المنطقة أسماء عدة منها الجوبة ومنها وادي النفاخ لشدة إكرام أهلها للضيف

 ،
  ومنطقة الجوف عموماً منطقة زراعية وفيرة المياه تشتهر بالزراعة وتعد من اخصب مناطق المملكه العربيه السعوديه بكثرة ميائها الجوفيه والادوية التي بها والعيون وارتفاع منسوب الميه الجوفيه 
 النخيل (1,000,000 مليون نخلة)
 والزيتون (10,000,000 عشرة ملايين شجرة زيتون) إضافة إلى المنتجات
 الزراعية الأخرى من الفواكه والخضروات حيث بلغ عدد المزارع (7600 مزرعة) وعدد المشاريع الزراعية (300مشروع) . كما أن مراعي منطقة الجوف فيها الكثير من الإبل والماشية.
تقع مدينة
 سكاكا العاصمة الادارية لمنطقة الجوف في الجزء الأوسط من شمال 
السعودية على خط طول 40 درجة 
و12 دقيقة ودائرة عرض 59 درجة و29 دقيقة. عدد سكانها 114,000 نسمة


دومة الجندل
تقع محافظة دومة الجندل جنوب غرب مدينة   

سكاكا في السعوديه وتبعد عنها 40 كيلو مترا  وتحتوي على صخور تنتمى الى الدرع العربي 
وهي من اهم المناطق الجيلوجيا في المملكه 


يعود تاريخ دومة الجندل إلى القرنين السابع و الثامن ماقبل الميلاد كما ورد ذكرها في المصادر 
الاشورية باسم
 أدوماتو أو أدمو ،
 وتضم دومة الجندل العديد من الاماكن التاريخية مثل حصن مارد الشهير وبقايا سور دومة الجندل 

وقد ذكر ياقوت الحموي في كتابه 
  معجم البلدان أنها سُميت بذلك نسبة إلى حصن بناه
ذكر بن دومه بن اسماعيل عليه السلام
 . أما الجندل: فهي الحجارة، ومفرده: جندلة. وعلى هذا يكون معناه: الحصن الذي بناه دوماء في منطقة مليئة بالحجارة. وكان يُضرب المثل بمناعة حصن دُومة وشدته

.
بعد ان ذكرت نبذه تعريفيه عن اهم المناطق في مدينة الجوووف ...

ابدا باستعراض بعض  استنتاجاتي وعلاقتها بالموضوع

في المشاركه التي سبقت ذكرت بها بعض من المسلمات في الجزيره العربيه ان سليمان حكم منطقه في جنوب الجزيره تدعى جيزان وهذه المعلومه من مئات السنين يتداولها جيل بعد جيل 
بعد ذالك وبالصدفه قرأت كتاب كمال صليبي عن ان التورات خرجت من الجزيره العربيه وذكر بالفعل ان سليمان كان له ملك في تلك المنطقه وهذا من خلال شروحاته لما جاء في التورات على حسب ماهو يقول وعلى حسب جغرافية المكان واسماء بعض المناطق هناك

ماسوف اعرضه من صور جعلني اقف حائره امام ماسوف تشاهدون ...ومن الوهله الاولى قلت لماذا لا تكون هذه اثار فرعون 
حتى قبل ان اقرا موضوعكم ومايحمل في طياته من التشكيك في بعض ما جاء عن قصة فرعون وموسى ...حيث ان استنتاجي هذا هو ماجعلني اجد موضوعكم واقرأ كل صفحاته واعجابي به  وان هناك اناس يبحثون عن الحقيقه فعلا 

حتى ان الموضوع لا يهمني ان ابحث فيه بالرغم من حبي لقرأة التاريخ واكتشاف غموضه ...لان بعض ما ذكر في التاريخ يعد من المسلمات ...التي لا تحتمل المناقشه والجدال ...

استعرض الصور صوره صوره واناقشها حسب ما انا اعتقد 
















هذه لبعض الاثار التي وجدت في منطقة الجوف ...
والبعض منها قد اندثر والبعض منها قد استعين به ل
بناء بعض المنازل قديماً.....وتسمى هذه الاعمده ب اثار الرجاجيل ....

+++++++++++

اثار الرجاجيل 
سبب التسميه 
آثار الرجاجيل عبارة عن أعمدة حجرية يتراوح ارتفاعها بين 30 سم و 3.5 متر ... تبعد 22 كم جنوبي سكاكا ... تحتوي على العديد من الكتابات الثمودية وأخرى مجهولة وكذا بعض لأوسمة القبائل ... تتجه ناحية المشرق والمغرب ... وهي عبارة عن مجموعات من الأعمدة الحجرية التي تعود إلى العصر التشالكوليثي في الألف الرابع قبل الميلاد ... و يوجد مثيل لها في بعض مدن أوروبا مثل آثار ستون هنج في قرية أفيبري جنوب إنجلترا والتي تعود إلى الألف الثالث قبل الميلاد ... على أن من الواضح أن التسمية حديثة فهي إحدى صيغ جمع كلمة رجل في اللهجة المحلية فهي تبدو من بعيد كرجال واقفين 


يوجد خمسون مجموعة من الأعمدة الحجرية المنتصبة في دائرة كبيرة غير منتظمة يبلغ نصف قطرها أربعمائة متر تقريباً ... ويقول بعض المؤرخين أنها ربما تعود لمعبد أو قصر قديم ... إلا أنه لم يتم القيام بحفريات تكشف أسرار الموقع الذي يعود للألف الرابع قبل الميلاد ! ... يحتوي الموقع مجموعة من الأعمدة الحجرية المنتصبة والكثير من الأعمدة محطم وملقى على الأرض ... وتتوزع المجموعات في تلك الدائرة الكبيرة التي تشرف على سهل رملي واسع وتضم كل مجموعة من عمودين إلى عشرة أعمدة ... ويذكر عالم الآثار د.عبد الرحمن الأنصاري أن الافتراضات الأثرية تعتقد بأن الموقع يعود إلى الألف الرابع قبل الميلاد ... والموقع بحاجة إلى إجراء تنقيبات مختلفة للوقوف على أسراره وغوامضه ...ويشير الأنصاري إلى أن هذا الشكل الحجري قد يكون مرتبطاً بطقوس عقائدية في أغلب الظن ... أو هو بمثابة أحد الأشكال الاستدلالية بعلم النجوم والفلك ... وهناك من يقول أن هذه الأعمدة ما هي إلا شواهد على قبور علية القوم من الشعوب القديمة التي سكنت منطقة الجوف والله أعلم ... 
وتقدر مساحتها بنحو 300×500م وفيها أنصاب من الأعمدة الحجرية التي يبلغ طولها ثلاثة أمتار. وسماكة الحجر الواحد 60 سم تقريبا وحالة الأعمدة حاليا متفاوتة، بين واقفة ومائلة أو ساقطة على الأرض أو مكسورة وهي على شكل مجموعات كل مجموعة تتكون من أربعة أعمدة. وعددها حوالي خمسين مجموعة والأوجه المسطحة لهذه الأعمدة تتجه إما إلى الشرق أو إلى الغرب وتمثل قاعدة كل مجموعة من الأنصاب حذوة حصان في فلاة من الأرض وعلى الأعمدة نقوش ثمودية مختلطة بنقوش وذكريات اقترفها شبان معاصرون. وقد وجد في الموقع أدوات حجرية بعضها على شكل رأس سهم حجري تؤرخ للألف الرابع قبل الميلاد. 
ويعتقد بعض المؤرخين أن الرجاجيل كانت موقعا للاجتماعات الدينية وفق الأستاذ نواف بن ذويبان الراشد، الذي ألف كتاب تاريخ منطقة الجوف.



قد تتسألون ماعلاقة هذه الاعمده بفرعون 
قال الله عز و جل : ﴿ كَذَّبَتْ قَبْلَهُمْ قَوْمُ نُوحٍ وَعَادٌ وَفِرْعَوْنُ ذُو الْأَوْتَادِ ﴾ [1] .
و قال عزَّ مِن قائل : ﴿ وَفِرْعَوْنَ ذِي الْأَوْتَادِ ﴾ [2] .
ذو الأوتاد المذكور في القرآن الكريم هو وصف لفرعون مصر المعاصر للنبي موسى ( عليه السلام ) ، و الأوتاد : جمع وَتَدْ ، و الوَتَدُ هو المسمار .
قال العلامة الطريحي ( رحمه الله ) : قيل أن فرعون كان إذا عذب رجلا بسطه على الأرض أو على خشب و وتَّد يديه و رجليه بأربعة أوتاد ثم تركه على حاله [3] .
و قيل في معناه أقوال أخرى ذكرها المفسر الكبير العلامة الطبرسي ( رحمه الله ) في تفسير هذه الآية في كتابه " مجمع البيان " كالتالي :
أحدها : أنه كانت له ملاعب من أوتاد يلعب له عليها .
الثاني : أنه كان يعذب الناس بالأوتاد و ذلك أنه إذا غضب على أحد وتد يديه و رجليه و رأسه على الأرض .
الثالث : أن معناه ذو البنيان ، و البنيان أوتاد .
الرابع : أن المعنى ذو الجنود و الجموع الكثيرة ، بمعنى أنهم يشدون ملكه و يقوون أمره كما يقوي الوتد الشيء .
الخامس : أنه سمي ذو الأوتاد لكثرة جيوشه السائرة في الأرض و كثرة أوتاد خيامهم ، فعبر بكثرة الأوتاد عن كثرة الأجناد [4] .
و حيث أن أحد أقوال المفسرين المذكورة أشارت الى أن المقصود من الأوتاد قد يكون هو " البنيان " فلعل في ذلك إشارة الى الأهرامات ، و هذا ما إختاره سيد قطب في تفسيره [5] و الله العالم 

هذا بعض من التفاسير التي ذكرت في معنى الوتد
ولربما كانت هذه الاعمده هيه ك الاوتاد يقام عليها الشيء في ايام فرعون 

وهذه الأعمده تبعد عن سكاكا قرابة 10 كيلو متر تقريبا 

+++++++++++++++++++++++++

عندما تتجه الى مدينة سكاكا  تجد هذا المرتفع من الارض ويوجد به قلعه تسمى قلعة اوحصن او قصر زعبل ..او ((سيسرا ))


قلعة سيسرا







فتحات ومنافذ للمراقبه


موقعها الاستراتيجي في المدينه ..






معلومات وسبب تسمية هذه القلعه 
يتبع

----------


## منتهى الروح

سبب تسمية هذه القلعه بقلعة زعبل ....
الارتفاع 
572 متر


لقد بنيت هذه القلعه قديما من الطين ..ولا احد يعرف ماهي كانت عليه وهي 
تقوم على مرتفع في الشمال الغربي من سكاكا ويطل عليها ... وهناك كثير من الأساطير التي تدور حوله ... إلا أن من المعتقدات الحصن قد شيد في القرن السابع قبل الميلاد ... وقد أضيفت إليه إنشاءات من اللب تعود إلى القرن الثالث ... ولا يمكن الوصول إليه إلا من جهة واحدة ... ويدعى هذا الحصن باسم قلعة زعبل .. وقصر زعبل .. وحصن زعبل
 ...
ويقال ان اسمها الحقيقي  قلعة سيسرا 
لقد عرف الناس اسم القلعة الحديث نسبياً مع عمرها الحقيقي حيث أن زعبل عاش قبل 300 عام فقط كآخر من استخدم القلعة بينما عمرها الحقيقي يتجاوز الـ 5500 سنة ولقد أثبتت الحفريات التي عملت أثناء ترميمها الأخير هذا الشيء ... فالقلعة بنيت على أنقاض قلعة سيسرا 



ماعلاقة قلعة زعبل ..او قلعة سيسرا  بفرعون موسى 
حسب اعتقادي ان هذه القلعه او المرتفع او هذا المرتفع من الارض ماهو الا الصرح الذي امر فرعون هامان ان يبنيه له 
وشكل القلعه الأن ماهو الا تطوير واعادة بناء لشيء كان هناك سابقاً قد يكون  من جاء بعد فرعون ونظراً لموقع المكان وارتفاعه استعملوه ك حصن او قلعه او قصر ..والله اعلم 


بئر سيسرا

يقع بئر سيسرا بالقرب من قلعة سيسرا 












قبل الترميم 




معلومات وبعض الاساطير التي ذكرت في هذا البئر ,,,وهي مهمه جدا 



واذكر لكم بعض من الاساطير التي ذكرت في هذا البئر 
وفي صاحبه 
 لماذا تمت تسميته ببئرسيسرا
ومن هـو سيسرا


ســيسـرا / اسـم مذكر عـربي عكس مايتوقعـه البعض

يعــود لحقبة العرب الكنعانين 

يعد سيسراعـدو اليهود الأول وكاسر شوكتهم الأوحد فهو قائد جيش ملك الكنعانين يابين ملك كنعان الذي ملك في حاصور.أذل اليهود وركعهم لمدة 23عام ولم يهناء لهم جفن إلا بعد أن قضوا عليه..

اما ماهو موثق عن ســيسرا موجود بسفر لليهود أسمه ( القضاة ) قضى الله عليهم واراح الدنيا من مكرهم..

1 وعاد بنو اسرائيل يعملون الشر في عيني الرب بعد موت اهود. 
2 فباعهم الرب بيد يابين ملك كنعان الذي ملك في حاصور. ورئيس جيشه سيسرا وهو ساكن في حروشة الامم. 
3 فصرخ بنو اسرائيل الى الرب لانه كان له تسع مئة مركبة من حديد وهو ضايق بني اسرائيل بشدة عشرين سنة

4 ودبورة امرأة نبية زوجة لفيدوت هي قاضية اسرائيل في ذلك الوقت. 
5 وهي جالسة تحت نخلة دبورة بين الرامة وبيت ايل في جبل افرايم. وكان بنو اسرائيل يصعدون اليها للقضاء. 
6 فارسلت ودعت باراق بن ابينوعم من قادش نفتالي وقالت له ألم يامر الرب اله اسرائيل. اذهب وازحف الى جبل تابور وخذ معك عشرة آلاف رجل من بني نفتالي ومن بني زبولون. 
7 فأجذب اليك الى نهر قيشون سيسرا رئيس جيش يابين بمركباته وجمهوره وأدفعه ليدك. 
8 فقال لها باراق ان ذهبت معي اذهب. وان لم تذهبي معي فلا اذهب. 
9 فقالت اني اذهب معك غير انه لا يكون لك فخر في الطريق التي انت سائر فيها. لان الرب يبيع سيسرا بيد امرأة. فقامت دبورة وذهبت مع باراق الى قادش

10 ودعا باراق زبولون ونفتالي الى قادش وصعد ومعه عشرة آلاف رجل. وصعدت دبورة معه. 
11 وحابر القيني انفرد من قاين من بني حوباب حمي موسى وخيّم حتى الى بلوطة في صعنايم التي عند قادش. 
12 واخبروا سيسرا بانه قد صعد باراق بن ابينوعم الى جبل تابور. 
13 فدعا سيسراجميع مركباته تسع مئة مركبة من حديد وجميع الشعب الذين معه من حروشة الامم الى نهر قيشون. 
14 فقالت دبورة لباراق قم. لان هذا هو اليوم الذي دفع فيه الرب سيسرا ليدك. ألم يخرج الرب قدامك. فنزل باراق من جبل تابور ووراءه عشرة آلاف رجل. 
15 فازعج الرب سيسرا وكل المركبات وكل الجيش بحد السيف امام باراق. فنزل سيسرا عن المركبة وهرب على رجليه. 
16 وتبع باراق المركبات والجيش الى حروشة الامم. وسقط كل جيش سيسرا بحد السيف لم يبق ولا واحد. 
17 واما سيسرا فهرب على رجليه الى خيمة ياعيل امرأة حابر القيني. لانه كان صلح بين يابين ملك حاصور وبيت حابر القيني. 
18 فخرجت ياعيل لاستقبال سيسرا وقالت له مل يا سيدي مل اليّ. لا تخف. فمال اليها الى الخيمة وغطته باللحاف. 
19 فقال لها اسقيني قليل ماء لاني قد عطشت. ففتحت وطب اللبن واسقته ثم غطته. 
20 فقال لها قفي بباب الخيمة ويكون اذا جاء احد وسألك أهنا رجل انك تقولين لا. 
21 فأخذت ياعيل امرأة حابر وتد الخيمة وجعلت الميتدة في يدها وقارت اليه وضربت الوتد في صدغه فنفذ الى الارض وهو متثقل في النوم ومتعب فمات. 
22 واذا بباراق يطارد سيسرا فخرجت ياعيل لاستقباله وقالت له تعال فاريك الرجل الذي انت طالبه. فجاء اليها واذا سيسرا ساقط ميتا والوتد في صدغه. 
23 فاذل الله في ذلك اليوم يابين ملك كنعان امام بني اسرائيل. 
24 واخذت يد بني اسرائيل تتزايد وتقسو على يابين ملك كنعان حتى قرضوا يابين ملك كنعان


وهذا يدل على خيانة اليهـود ونقضهم العهد منذ القدم ولا يجارون أو يؤتمن مكرهم وخبثهم لعنهم الله واذلهم..

وعرفت بقائد مازال أسمه يذكر بيننا كأثر تاريخي خلده التاريخ على صفحات النقاء





وقيل كذالك

تعتبر بئر سيسرا المنحوتة في الصخر أحد أبرز آثار المنطقة والتي تعود تسميتها للقائد العسكري الكنعاني سيسرا والذي حارب اليهود في فلسطين 
وكان قائداً لجيش الكنعانيين ويرد ذكر اسمه في النصوص التوراتية والمسيحية على انه عدو لليهود. وتتميز البئر بوجود درج منحوت في الصخر، كما ان فيها نفقاً يصل إلى خارج المدينة.



سيسرا ليست مجرد بئر بل مشروع زراعي متطور حيث يمتد من وسط البئر نفق إلى خارج المنحدر أسفل منطقة البئر ليصب بساقية يمتد طولها إلى 4 كم تسقى عن يمينها ويسارها مزارع البلدة القديمة … ومثل هذا المشروع والبئر بحد ذاته بذاك الزمان بالتأكيد يحتاج لوجود حصن وحاميه بالقرب منه كذلك العكس كل حصن أو قلعة تحتاج إلى بئر بوسطها أو بالقرب منها ولا يصلها الأعداء … وحصن زعبل شيد على أنقاض قلعة سيسر


يتبع................. :Bye:

----------


## منتهى الروح

دومة الجندل


بالرغم من الاثار التي تعج بها هذه المنطقه تعود الى الأف السنين ....الا اني اردت ان اتكلم في شيء مهم جدا 

وهو

 بحيرة دومة الجندل 
صوره اخذت لها من الاقمار الصماعيه









وسبب حديثي عن هذه البحيره ...ليس لكي اقول ان هذه البحيره لربما تكون بحيرة قارون ...لا

هذه البحيره تكونت من 22 سنه فقط  اي ليس قديمه جدا قدم التاريخ...ف تاريخ المملكه قد مر بالكثير من الازمنه التي تعرض فيها لموجات جفاف وندرة الامطار ...حتى لو بعتقادي ان بحيرة قارون كانت هنا لربما جفت نتيجه للجاف الذي يكتسح ارجاء الجزيره العربيه

ولكن ما اود ان اقوله ...انه لربما طبيعة المنطقه قد تثبت انه بالفعل في الازمنه البعيده كانت توجد بحيرات فيها ..نتيجه لوفرة الامطار والميه الجوفيه والعيون التي قد تكون ك هذه التي تشاهدونها ...


++++++++++++

وبعد ان ذكرت لكم بعض من استنتاجاتي ...

اود ان اوضح بعض الاشياء لتكتمل الصوره 

خريطه للمملكه العربيه السعوديه توضح بعض المناطق بها 





لو افترضنا ان احداث فرعون كانت في الجوف 

فهي كما تظهر في هذه الخريطه بجانب دومة الجندل

ولنفرض ان موسى عليه السلام حينما خرج من مصر ....والتي قد اعتقد برئي يا اما يقصد بها المكان او ان هذا المكان كان يسمى قديما مصر او بأي شكل من اشكال تعريف كلمة مصر الاسم ...او انها بالفعل مصر ((امنا مصر)) ولكن لا اعتقد حيث ان مصر لم يكن اسمها 
مصر منذو القدم ولكن قديما كان اسمها ايجيب ..أو الاقباط قبط  
    والله اعلم ف انه خرج من الجوف ...واتجه الى مدين ...كما نشاهد في الخريطه ...حيث انه يذكر في بعض التفاسير ان سفره لم يستغرق ثلاثة ايام والبعض يقول ان  سبعة ايام ...خرج يمشي ولم يأخد معه اي ركوبه ولم يأخد معه لا زاد ولا شراب ...وهذه قد تكون مسافه مناسبه لخروج موسى من مصر 


انظر خط سير الرحله



فلما وصل مدين دهب الى بئر هناك ليشرب منه من شدة العطش





قوله تعالى : { ولما ورد ماء مدين وجد عليه أمة من الناس يسقون ووجد من دونهم امرأتين تذودان قال ما خطبكما قالتا لا نسقي حتى يصدر الرعاء وأبونا شيخ كبير } . 


بئر مدين 

وقد أطلق على هذا المكان عدة أسماء فهو بئر مدين ثم سموه بئر موسى ثم سموه مغاير شعيب وامتد الاسم ليشمل الوادي ثم سماه اهل المنطقة البدع لما ابتدعو فيه بساتين نخل ,وقد غلب اسم البدع الان التي اصبحت بلدة كبيرة ونسيت الاسماء القديمة.
أما نسبة هذه البئر الى موسى فهي قديمة متوارثة وتحول اسمها من ماء مدين الى بئر موسى بسبب ورود الايات الكريمة التي تقص كيف ان موسى عليه السلام ورد بئر مدين




اثار البيوت التي كانو يسكنونها

في الروض المعطار عن البكري صاحب كناب معجم ما استعجم (ت 487هجري)قوله:وبقرب مدين البئر التي استقى منها موسى قد بني على افنيتها بيت من صخر فيه قناديل معلقة وبها كهف يسمى كهف شعيب كان يؤوي إليه غنمه
وقال عن آثار مدين





قلت هذا وصف جيد لآثار مدين التي أهلكها الله بكفرهم ولازالت قبورهم المنحوتة موجودة اما المساكن فقد تحولت الى ركامات من التراب تنتشر على مساحة واسعة والمنطقة مسورة لكن يسمح بدخولها من قبل الحارس المشرف على الموقع










وهذه قبورهم 




وطريقة سكنهم وبنائهم للبيوت والقبور تشابه قوم عاد وثمود ...


موضوع ذو صله


http://alsahra.org/?p=1751

وبعد ان مكث موسى في مدين فتره من زمن 

ذهب لفريضة الحج واخد اهله معه

فكانت مسيرته من مدين الى مكه وهناك كلمه الله وامره ان يذهب الى فرعون ليدعوه الى عبادة الله 


فحينما ذهب وكذبوه  واخرجوه كان الخروج من منطقة الجوف 
بتجاه البحر الاحمر متجه  لقاره اخرى ...وهي قارة افريقيا  بتجاه سيناء....لان فرعون كان يستضعف مشارق الجزيره العربيه ومغاربها فلو ذهب الى اي منطقه فيها سوف يصبح في قبضة فرعون مره اخرى ولكن لو ذهب الى قاره اخرى ليس لفرعون اماره او سلطه عليها فلن يتمكن من ذلك ...   ف لذلك قرر ان يسلك البحر ...او ان الله اوحى له ان يستدرجه الى البحر  لكي يكون من نصيبهم الغرق هو وجنوده ....


فكان خروجهم من الجوف بتجاه البحر الاحمر 

انظر الخريطه 






وكانت بعض من جنوده او من اهل المدينه ينتظرون عند سواحل البحر نتيجة المعركه ...فلما غرق فرعون وجدو جثته ...واخدوها الى مدينتهم لتكون عضه وعبره لباقي الناس هناك  وقد يكون بقيت فتره من الزمن باقيه ...عضه وعبره لهم ..ثم هلكت ...او انهم دفنوها ...واحتمالات كثيره 


فلما وصل موسى عليه  السلام وقومه لسيناء بصفتها المنطقه الاقرب للعبور  وجد فيها اناااس يعبدون الاصنام 

قال تعالى: (وَجَاوَزْنَا بِبَنِيَ إِسْرَآئِيلَ الْبَحْرَ فَأَتَوْاْ عَلَىَ قَوْمٍ يَعْكُفُونَ عَلَىَ أَصْنَامٍ لّهُمْ قَالُواْ يَمُوسَىَ اجْعَلْ لّنَآ إِلَـَهاً كَمَا لَهُمْ آلِهَةٌ قَالَ إِنّكُمْ قَوْمٌ تَجْهَلُونَ) [سورة: الأعراف - الأية: 138]




قد تكون هذه المنطقه هيه سيناء ولقد قرأة قديما انها كانت منتشره فيها عبادة العجل وهناك اسماء كثيره لها ايبس وحتحور وغيرها ...لربما حينما شاهدوها تمنو لو موسى يصنع لهم مثلها ....

وقد يكون ان موسى لبث في هذه المنطقه بضعة  ايام  او اكثر ....ثم خرج منها متجه الى الجوف مره اخرى ...وهناك قام السامري بصناعة العجل تقليدا لما وجدوه في سيناء...وتتوالى باقي القصه 




انتظر تعليقاتكم على الموضوع ...حيث اني في الحلقه القادمه سوف اذكر لكم من هم الاقوام التي توارثو منطقة الجوف بعد موت سسيرا 
.................




اتوقف هنا واي اضافات على الموضوع سوف اقوم بكتابته

واكرر ما كتبته سابقا ...ان بعض ماكتبته من احداث موسى ماهي الااستنتاجات لاغير...لقد استغرقت من وقتي الكثير  وان اجمعها واتمنى ان تستمتعو بقرائتها حتى لو كانت لا تمد للواقع بصله   ...لأن لا مجال لتغيير التاريخ ...حتى لو هناك اشياء مغلوطه واستلزم  تصحيحها 
فهذه مشيئة الله  الذي اراد ان يدفع البلاء عن بيته المعظم وان يحفظه عن كيد الكائدين واطماع الطامعين ...وقد يكون بنظري هو  السبب رئيسي في  تزوير التاريخ وتفسيره كما هو عليه الأن

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

وكل عام وانتم بخير مقدماً

----------


## سيد جعيتم

كل عام والجميع بخير بمناسبة حلول شهر الخير ( رمضان ) أعاده المولى على الجميع بخير .
ارحب بأخينا الركريم منتهى الروح وبمشاركته الممتازه وأطمع ى المزيد . وليعذرنى الجميع لوجود عطل عندى خاص بالمنتدى فقط مما يجعل دخولى متعذر .
وسأحاول العودة للرؤيا الخاصة  بالفرعون الحادى عشر وبما جاء به الصديق غريب الدار والصديق ابن طيبه وابنى الصاعق كما أن المشاركة المحترمة للكريم / منتهى الروح اسعدتنى كثيراً وأقول له أن الجزيره العربيه فى رأى ورأى الأخرين وعن يقين هى منبع الحضاره والخير للعالم أجمع .
كنت قد ذكرت فى مشاركة سابقة لى أننى أرجح الن بنى إسرائيل  لم يخرجوا كلهم من مصر مع سيدنا موسى وأعود فأكرر أن من خرجوا معه هم من أمنوا برسالته فقط ولنعود اقول القرآن الكريم (فَمَا آمَنَ لِمُوسَى إِلاَّ ذُرِّيَّةٌ مِّن قَوْمِهِ عَلَى خَوْفٍ مِّن فِرْعَوْنَ وَمَلَئِهِمْ أَن يَفْتِنَهُمْ وَإِنَّ فِرْعَوْنَ لَعَالٍ فِي الأَرْضِ وَإِنَّهُ لَمِنَ الْمُسْرِفِينَ ) سورة يونس 83
وهنا أقول أنه إذا كان سيدنا موسى قد أرسل فقط لبنى إسرائيل فيكون من  آمنوا معه هم من بنى إسرائيل أى نواة اليهود الذين أنحدر من نسلهم باقى اليهود الحقيقيين وليس اليهود القادمين من دول أوربا والمنحدرين من قبيلة الخزر التى أعتنق ملكها اليهوديه وأتبعه قومه ( جاء ذكر ذلك فى مشاركة سابقة ) ولو أن السادة العلماء من المفسرين قد ذهب بعضهم أن القليل الذين آمنوا مع سيدنا موسى هم من المصريين كما جاء بتفسير ابن كثير :
يخبر تعالى أنه لم يؤمن بموسى عليه السلام مع ما جاء به من الآيات البينات والحجج القاطعات والبراهين الساطعات إلا قليل من قوم فرعون من الذرية وهم الشباب على وجل وخوف منه ومن ملئه أن يردوهم إلى ما كانوا عليه من الكفر لأن فرعون لعنه الله كان جبارا عنيدا مسرفا في التمرد والعتو وكانت له سطوة ومهابة تخاف رعيته منه خوفا شديدا قال العوفي عن بن عباس ( فما آمن لموسى إلا ذرية من قومه على خوف من فرعون وملئهم أن يفتنهم ) قال فإن الذرية التي آمنت لموسى من أناس غير بني إسرائيل من قوم فرعون يسير منهم امرأة فرعون ومؤمن آل فرعون وخازن فرعون وامرأة خازنه وروى علي بن أبي طلحة عن بن عباس في قوله ( فما آمن لموسى إلا ذرية من قومه ) يقول بني إسرائيل وعن بن عباس والضحاك وقتادة الذرية القليل وقال مجاهد في قوله ( إلا ذرية من قومه ) قال هم أولاد الذين أرسل إليهم موسى من طول الزمان ومات آباؤهم واختار بن جرير قول مجاهد في الذرية أنها من بني إسرائيل
لا من قوم فرعون لعود الضمير على أقرب المذكورين وفي هذا نظر لأنه أراد بالذرية الأحداث والشباب وأنهم من بني إسرائيل فالمعروف أن بني إسرائيل كلهم آمنوا بموسى عليه السلام واستبشروا به وقد كانوا يعرفون نعته وصفته والبشارة به من كتبهم المتقدمة وأن الله تعالى سينقذهم به من أسر فرعون ويظهرهم عليه )

لى عودة وارحب مرة اخرى بصديقنا الجديد منتهى الروح :
دمتم بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

كل عام وأنتم بخير .
مع رمسيس الحادى عشر .
فى رأى أن جميع ما كتب عن رمسيس الحادى عشر يستحق المناقشة بأستفاضه ولم يفوت الزملاء الأفاضل هذا فناقشوا الموضوع بموضوعيه وكنت أتمنى أن نجد ما يشير صراحة لموت رمسيس الحادى عشر فهذه القضية من الأهميه بمكان .
وما لدينا هوالقصة القديمه عن   موت رمسيس الثانى  أثناء مطاردته لبنى  إسرائيل حيث  قام من نجا من الغرق من حاشيته بتحنيط الجثة ووضعها فى مقبرته في وادي الملوك  ثم كما تقول بعض المصادر أنه بسبب السرقات استقر رأي كهنة آمون على الحفاظ على جثث الفراعنة وبالذات جثة رمسيس الثاني فأعيد لفها في كفن خارجي جديد ووضعت في تابوت خشبي عادي للتمويه وتم دفنه في مقبرة والده سيتي الأول مع مجموعة أخرى من جثث الفراعنة السابقين وسُجِّل على الكفن أن ذلك تم في اليوم الخامس عشر من الشهر الثالث في السنة 24 من حكم رمسيس الحادي عشر.ونحن قد أتنفقنا على أنه ليس رمسيس موسى .
أى أن جثة رمسيس أعيد دفنها فى عصر رمسيس الحادى عشر وهو الفرعون الذى نوقش بناء على اقتراح ابنى الصاعق على أنه فرعون موسى وكان إعادة دفن رمسيس الثانى  بعد وفاته بـ 127 سنة في عام 1089 ق.م.
ولما كان رمسيس الحادي عشر هو آخر فراعنة الأسرة العشرين فمن هنا كان تفضيله من جهة الصاعق حيث لأنتهى عصر الرعامسة بعد أن حكم رمسيس الحادى عشر27 سنة 
  وفي عصر الأسرة الحادية والعشرين حينما توفي كبير كهنة آمون "بينودجيم الثاني" قرر زملاؤه الكهنة إنهاء العبث بجثث الفراعنة فجمعوا جثثهم واتخذوا من دفن كبير الكهنة ستاراً ودفنوا الجميع في قبر الملكة " إنحابي" بالدير البحري والذي تم توسعته ليتسع لجميع جثث الفراعنة منذ عصر الأسرة الثامنة عشرة. وأغلقوا القبر ـ وسجلوا أن ذلك قد تم في السنة العاشرة من حكم الملك " سيامون " في عام 969 ق.م. 
وهنا أعود للتذكير بما ذكرناه سابقاً عن عدم وجود أى ذكر لبنى إسرائيل فى فترة تواجد سيدنا موسى على المعابد المصريه على الرغم من دقة المصريين فى تدوين جميع الأحداث وهو ما دفعنا للبحث عن حدوث القصة خارج مصرنا وتطرقنا لوجهة النظر التى تقول أن سبب عدم ذكر هذه الواقعة أنه تتعلق بفرار مجموعة من العبيد من سادتهم المصريين وقلنا فى مناقشة أخرى أن المصريين فى كثير من الأحيان كانوا يسجلون أنتصاراتهم فقط علاوة على عبث الفراعنة بأثار من سبقوهم بالطمس والمحو . كما تطرقنا لكراهية المصريين لبنى إسرائيل بسبب خيانتهم وتعاونهم مع الهكسوس .
وفى رأى أن اليهود لم يحكموا مصر وأن القوم المستضعفين الذين أورثوا الحكم قد تكون أسرة مصرية مضطهده من الأسرة الحاكمة وقد يكون السبب أن المضطهدين هم سلالة اسرة مالكة سابقة لعصر الفراعنة الموجودين فى الحكم فأعيد توريثهم لحقهم وبهذا نبعد عن أى تفكير فى غير المصريين من أى جنسيه أخرى ولكن لا يوجد لدى سند لتدعيم وجهة النظر هذه  وابحث عن من حكم مصر بعد رمسيس الحادى عشر وعن أصوله د هل هو مصرى أم لا  لنقترب ممن ورثوا الأرض . ثم لا ننسى أن بنوا إسرائيل فى الأصل أهل بداوة وأن من جلس فيهم على أحد مقاعد الحكم كان سيدنا يوسف وأن كان وزيراً فقط وأن كثيراً منهم طرد مع الهكسوس وهو ما دعا البعض للقول أن احمس الأول هو فرعون موسى وأن كان هذا بعيد عن التصديق .
وفى رأى للدكتور محمد وصفي في كتاب (الارتباط الزمني والعقائدي بين الأنبياء والرسل ص 156)  أن أحمس هو الذي عذب بني إسرائيل واضطهدهم وله مبرراته السياسية والاجتماعية والحربية والوطنية. فيقول إن أحمس هو محرر مصر من المحتلين الهكسوس الذين كانوا غزاة من الشرق فكان من الطبيعي أن يعمل على القضاء على العناصر الموالية لهم أو على الأقل أن يسلبهم سلطانهم الذي كانوا قد وصلوا إليه بواسطة (يوسف) وبرضاء ملوك الهكسوس، فكان يذبح أبناءهم حتى لا يكبروا فيصبحوا قوة تعمل على هدم ما بناه من تحرير بلاده من الأجانب وكان يستعمل بني إسرائيل في بناء المدن فلم يكن من السياسة أن يبيدهم كلهم، ويقول إن بني إسرائيل ظلوا في التعذيب منذ أن تولى أحمس الحكم في عام 1580 ق.م وأن موسى ولد سنة 1571، ويقول إن موسى عاصر ثلاثة فراعين هم بالترتيب: 

أحمس مدة14 عاماً. 

أمنحتب الأول 16 عاماً. 

ثم تحتمس الأول مدة 39 عاماً. 

وأن موسى لما قتل المصري كان عمره 61 عاماً وتغرب في أرض مدين 8 سنوات ثم عاد وعمره 69 عاماً ودعا الفرعون سنة واحدة ثم كان الخروج، وهذا الرأي يتعارض مع عدة حقائق تاريخية. ( نقلت هذا الرأى كما هو وطبعاً نختلف معه .
وفى قصة لا أعرف حقيقتها عن جثة رمسيس الحادى الذي عجز العلماء في العالم بعد اكتشاف جثته المحنطة في القرن الماضي على التعرف على هويتها .. وعجزت عن ذلك كل اجهزة الامن العالمية فقام العلماء في وقتها بارسال الجثة إلى المخابرات الروسية والتي ارسلت بعد يومين تلكس يفيد بانها جثة  رعمسيس الحادي عشر ( من ماعت رع ) ولا أعلم هل هذه القصة صحيحة !!!! وأن كنت اشك فيها أصلاً .
ولا أعرف هل يمكن الربط بين هامان ونفوذه وبين حريحور الكاهن الأكبر الموجود فى عهد من ماعت رع 
وفى مطالعتى لسليم حسن فى الجزء الثامن ص 531 وجدت ما أعادنى لما قلته سابقاً عن أن أمنحتب الثالث قد يكون هو فرعون موسى فقد ذكر الأتى :
فقد علم أمنوفيس وهو أمنحتب الثالث ) من معاصره معاصره ( امنوفيسس ) بن ( حبو ) أنه فى المستقبل ستوضع مصر على يد النجسين  وحلفائهم( اشارة لبنى اسرائيل ) ستوضع مصر فى الحديد والنار وفى الدم ثم أشار إلى أن أمنوفيس بن حابو كان ذو شهرة عظيمه لما أوتيه من الحكمة والعلم وهنا ىتذكرت نبؤة الكهنة لفرعون عن ميلاد ولد من بنى إسرائيل تكون نهايته على يديه  ويستطرد سليم حسن فيقول : أنه بعد علم الفرعون بالمصيبة المقبله قرر أن يقوم بحرب على الأنجاس وفى حساب للسنيين  قال سليم حسن أن الحرب على ا،جاس  تمت فى أخر عهد الأسرة العشرين .
وقد ذكرتم فى مناقشاتكم الكثير عن رمسيس الحادى عشر وأرجو أن اكون قدمت ما يفيد . دمتم بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

ما جائنا به الأخ الكريم منتهى الروح يستحق البحث بجدية وياليتنا نبحث وأنتظر المشاركات من اصدقائى الكرام . دمتم بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

أريد أن الفت النظر أننا لم نتطرق سابقاً لموضوع مقابلة سيدنا موسى للعبد الصالح عند مجمع البحرين وهل يستطيع أحدنا أن يأتى بموقع هذا المكان ؟ 
ولنتذكر ما قاله رب العزة فى سورة الكهف 
وَإِذْ قَالَ مُوسَى لِفَتَاهُ لا أَبْرَحُ حَتَّى أَبْلُغَ مَجْمَعَ الْبَحْرَيْنِ أَوْ أَمْضِيَ حُقُبًا 

فَلَمَّا بَلَغَا مَجْمَعَ بَيْنِهِمَا نَسِيَا حُوتَهُمَا فَاتَّخَذَ سَبِيلَهُ فِي الْبَحْرِ سَرَبًا 

فَلَمَّا جَاوَزَا قَالَ لِفَتَاهُ آتِنَا غَدَاءَنَا لَقَدْ لَقِينَا مِن سَفَرِنَا هَذَا نَصَبًا 

قَالَ أَرَأَيْتَ إِذْ أَوَيْنَا إِلَى الصَّخْرَةِ فَإِنِّي نَسِيتُ الْحُوتَ وَمَا أَنسَانِيهُ إِلاَّ الشَّيْطَانُ أَنْ أَذْكُرَهُ وَاتَّخَذَ سَبِيلَهُ فِي الْبَحْرِ عَجَبًا 

قَالَ ذَلِكَ مَا كُنَّا نَبْغِ فَارْتَدَّا عَلَى آثَارِهِمَا قَصَصًا 
الأيات من 60 إلى 64 . دمتم بخير

----------


## الصاعق

والدي العزيز

لم يكن في مصر في ذلك العهد التقاء مائين إلا في مصبات النيل على البحر المتوسط، وهي على ما أذكر كانت 16 فرعاً

----------


## سيد جعيتم

اشكرك يا ابنى الحبيب احمد ولكن لنبحث عن مكان التقاء مجمع البحرين فقد يفيدنا .
أخى منتهى الروح  اشتقنا اليك 
دمتم بخير

----------


## منتهى الروح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ....وكل عام وانتم بخير ورمضان كريم 

اشكر اخي سيد جعيتم لترحيبه بي في هذا الصرح الرائع  ولقد استفدت منه الكثير وسرني الانظمام له ...

وااسف لتأخري عن  متابعة الموضوع ...حيث كنت مشغوله جدا في البحث والتنقيب ....شكلي سوف اتحول الى باحثه وعالمه في الاثار والتاريخ .....هههههه

كنت ابحث عن اشياء تدعم نظريتي ...وهو ان احداث فرعون حصلت في منطقه الجووووف ...ووجدت  ان هناك جبل يدعى طوير ,,,وقد يكون هو جبل الطور ...موقعه بالضبط لم يتسنى لي تحديده بعد ولكن في القريب ...اريد ان اربط الاحداث ببعضها حتى اخرج بنتيجه جيده .... وماهو معروف في لهجة الخليج تبديل الحروف في النطق قد يكون بدل الاسم الى مهو عليه الان 
ثانيا __ في قرائتي للكتاب المقدس ...وجدت عدم ربط في الاحداث نهائيا فيما يتعلق بقصة فرعون موسى اثناء الخروج وبعد الخروج ...وكذلك ذكر مدينة ادوم كثيرا وعلاقتها بالنسبه لبني اسرائيل ..والتي ذكرت سابقا انها دومة الجندل حيث كان اسمها قديما ادوم او ادمو ....
ثالثا _ ان التنقيبات كشفت ان في منطقة الجوف انهار كبيره جافه تعود لعصور قديمه ....قد تكون جفت نتيجه للعوامل الطبيعيه وتحولات المناخ 
4_ ماتوصلت له ان كلمة(( مصر)) قد تعني ((العاصمه)).... مكان السياده والقياده وخزينة الدوله 

____________ 

اما بخصوص سؤالك عن مجمع البحرين ..قد بحثت في هذا الموضوع من قبل  
ولكن متى كانت قصة موسى عليه السلام مع الخضر هل هي في فترة التيه ام قبل ...؟؟؟

ووجدت هذا الموضوع 

وهو تعريف مملكة البحرين قديما ...وليس حديثاً حيث كانت مملكة البحرين تشمل حتى منطقة الاحساء الواقعه في المملكه العربيه السعوديه الأن  ثم انفصلت عنها دولة البحرين ...ولكن مازالت مدينة البحرين تعد من محافظات الاحساء الأن ...ولا اقصد الدوله 

وسبب تسمية هذه المدينه بالبحرين هو 

نسبة إلى البحر المالح والعيون العذبة حيث ان البحرين كان يطلق على بلاد تشمل الأحساء وما جاورها وكانت هناك عيون مياه عذبة تصب في البحر وكان المالح والعذب يلتقيان في آن واحد . 


ووجدت هذا الموضوع يمكنك الاطلاع عليه 

وكل ماقيل فرضيات والله اعلم 

http://www.asharqalawsat.com/details...&issueno=10834

وتحياتي لكم واي جديد ان شاء الله سوف اقوم بعرضه هنا 

لكم فائق التحيه والتقدير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأخت الفاضلة / منتهى الروح
أرحب بكى مرة أخرى وسعيد بأنضمامك لنا وهذا يدل على أن الجنس اللطيف لا يقل أهتمامه بالتاريخ عن الرجال .
الحقيقة فشلت فى الوصول إلى ما أشرتى اليه بالرابط وياليتك تنسخيه لنا . 
وفى رأى أن مجمع البحرين يجب أن يكون فى مكان غير بعيد عن مكان حدوث قصة سيدنا موسى صحيح أنه سافر مع فتاه وتعب كثيراً ولكنى أرجح أنه لم يسافر لبلاد بعيده جداً . ولا ننسى أن عندنا فى مصر ملتقى للبحرين المالح والعذب ولا يختلط مياه أى منهم بالأخر . عموماً نقلت لكم ما يلى
في قوله تعالى: ((مجمع بينهما)) عائد إلى البحرين المذكورين في قوله تعالى: حَتَّى أَبْلُغَ مَجْمَعَ الْبَحْرَيْنِ [الكهف:60]، والمجمع : اسم مكان على القياس، أي: مكان اجتماعهما. والعلماء مختلفون في تعيين البحرين المذكورين، فذهب أكثرهم إلى أنهما بحر فارس مما يلي المشرق، وبحر الروم مما يلي المغرب. وقال محمد بن كعب القرظي : ((مجمع البحرين)) عند طنجة في أقصى بلاد المغرب. يعني: في المكان الذي يلتقي فيه البحر الأبيض بالمحيط الأطلنطي عند مضيق جبل طارق. وروى ابن أبي حاتم من طريق السدي قال: هما الكر والرأس حيث يصبان في البحر، وقال ابن عطية : مجمع البحرين ذراع في أرض فارس من جهة أذربيجان، يخرج من البحر المحيط من شماله إلى جنوبه، وطرفيه مما يلي بر الشام. وقيل: هما بحر الأردن والقلزم. وعن ابن المبارك قال: قال بعضهم: بحر أرمينية ، وعن أبي بن كعب قال: بإفريقيا، إلى غير ذلك من 

دمتم بخير

----------


## ابن طيبة

*كده زاد الموضوع صعوبة استاذي الجليل سيد ابراهيم
كل عام و انت بخير*

----------


## منتهى الروح

تكرم استاذنا  سيد جعيثم وهذا نص الكلام 



باحث سعودي يؤكد وجود «عين الحياة» في الأحساء

أصدر كتابا سماه «الأسرار الخفية في معالم الأحساء الأثرية»



الأحساء: «الشرق الأوسط» 
يزعم باحث سعودي، أن «عين الحياة» التي شرب منها النبي الخضر عليه السلام، هي واحدة من العيون المائية الموجودة في واحة الأحساء.
ويرى الباحث ابراهيم بن حسين البراهيم، الذي خصص فصلا كاملا عن وجود عين الحياة في واحة الأحساء، في كتابه «الأسرار الخفية في معالم الأحساء الأثرية»، أن البحث عن «عين الحياة» استغرق منه وقتا طويلا من البحث والتدقيق، داعما ذلك بعدد كبير من الأحاديث والروايات وآيات من القرآن الكريم.

وقال البراهيم في حديث لـ «الشرق الأوسط»، ان النتيجة التي توصل إليها، أن «عين الحياة» هي الآن المعروفة بـ«عين الخدود»، حيث اشتق اسمها، من خدد، أحد أولاد نبي الله عاد، كما يشير، وتعود العين إلى العام 1800 قبل الميلاد، مبينا أن «عين الخدود» هي الأقرب لأن تكون «عين الحياة»، وذلك لعدة أمور ، والتي من أهمها موقعها الاستراتيجي، حيث كانت تحيط بها 60 عينا شرق الهفوف، وكانت إلى وقت قريب كلها جارية، كذلك مكانتها من بين أكثر 400 عين تنبع في أراضي الجزيرة العربية، كما أنها تعتبر أحد أكبر أربعة ينابيع للمياه في الأحساء.

وانطلق البراهيم في بحثه، في تحديد موقع «عين الحياة» التي تحمل سرا وهو إحياء الأموات، كما تذكر المصادر، من خلال وجود الخضر بطل القصة في منطقة الأحقاف (الربع الخالي) التي تقع بين عمان (صحار) واليمن (حضرموت)، مشيرا من خلال الأدلة الى أن الخضر هو أحد أبناء هذه البلاد (الأحقاف) بمعنى أنه قد ولد في إحدى مناطقها وهي الآن المعروفة بالأحساء أو حضرموت أو غيرهما. حيث ان الربع الخالي توجد أجزاء كبيرة منه في أرض الأحساء، وتمتد بها عن طريق رمال يبرين.

ويؤكد البراهيم، أن الرواية التي دعا بها ذو القرنين أصحابه إلى مكان تنتشر به العيون هي أرض الأحساء لوجود أكثر من 360 عينا متفرقة، حيث اكتشف الخضر العين في قصة مشهورة، والذي كان ضمن 360 رجلا، توزعوا على العيون الموجودة في المكان في ذلك الوقت.

ويقول البراهيم، ان جميع الأدلة والبراهين، تعزز أن تكون أرض الأحساء مسرحا للقصة التي دارت فصولها بين ذي القرنين والخضر للبحث عن «عين الحياة»، وذلك لوجود الخضر في أرض الأحقاف، كذلك ما دلت عليه الروايات من وجود عين الحياة في القطعة التي بين المغرب والجنوب من الأرض، وهذا ما ينطبق على هذه المنطقة ( الأحقاف) فالأحساء هي أكثر الأراضي الملائمة والمطابقة لأن تكون العيون 360 هي المشار إليها. ويضع البراهيم في كتابه المكون من (434 صفحة) عشرة فصول متنوعة، تتحدث عن المدن والقرى، والحصون والقصور والقلاع والأبراج، والعيون والآبار، والجبال والتلال، والمساجد، والأسواق، ومعالم متنوعة، والمكتشفات الأثرية، والتراث العلمي والأدبي، وعين الحياة في الأحساء وفك أسرار مجمع البحرين، وعجائب الأحساء السبع.

وتطرق البراهيم في كتابه إلى عدد من المعالم، التي يعتقد أنها تمثل عجائب الأحساء السبع، على غرار عجائب الدنيا السبع، التي دخلت الأحساء منافسة لها بين دول العالم، لما تحمله من إثارة ودهشة وإبهار من حيث البناء والمكونات والطبيعة، وهي جبل الشبعان (القارة)، ومدينة الجرهاء: وهي مدينة مفقودة ويرجح أكثر العلماء أنها تقع بالقرب من الساحل شمال العقير، حيث تأسست قبل الميلاد على يد الكلدانيين الذين قدموا إليها من بابل، كذلك حصنا المشقر والصفا وهما حصنان عظيمان لعبد القيس في هجر، ونهر محلم، وآثار منطقة جواثا، وعين نجم، وقصر إبراهيم.

...................انتهى كلام الباحث 

يا استاذي  سيد جعيثم ...هناك مكان بالاسم يسمى مجمع البحرين ..في الاحساء ...بس لا ادري متى اطلق عليه هذا الاسم هل في القريب ام في البعيد ...ان شاء الله سوف اقوم بالبحث عن ذلك 

دمتم بخير

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الاخت الفاضلة روح الحياة
منتظر التكملة 
لانك تقتربي رويدا رويدا
من فرضيتي الثانية بان مصر تقع في الجنوب الغربي من المملكة العربية السعودية و ان فصول القصة كلها كانت تجري في بيشة و جيزان و نجران
و ان التيه لمدة اربعين عاما كان في الصحراء الواقعة الي الجنوب صحراء الربع الخالي
و ان الخروج كان جنوبا كما تقول التوراة
استمري بارك الله لنا فيك
علنا نصل للحقيقة*

----------


## منتهى الروح

> *الاخت الفاضلة روح الحياة
> منتظر التكملة 
> لانك تقتربي رويدا رويدا
> من فرضيتي الثانية بان مصر تقع في الجنوب الغربي من المملكة العربية السعودية و ان فصول القصة كلها كانت تجري في بيشة و جيزان و نجران
> و ان التيه لمدة اربعين عاما كان في الصحراء الواقعة الي الجنوب صحراء الربع الخالي
> و ان الخروج كان جنوبا كما تقول التوراة
> استمري بارك الله لنا فيك
> علنا نصل للحقيقة*




تحياتي لك استاذي ابن طيبه ..........وابنتك منتهى الروح وليس روح الحياه مع اني قد فهمت ماتقصد  :1: وشاكره لك اهتمامك بما اكتب على وعسى قد اكون افدت ولو بالشيء القليل المتواضع امام بحر علمكم ومعرفتكم 

اما بخصوص ان مصر كانت في الجنوب من الجزيره العربيه ....مصر لم تكتب  مصر في التورات بل مصريم ...... وبالفعل يوجد مدينه في الجنوب اسمها مصريمه ....بس الذي يجعلني بتفكيري المتواضع اقول ان مصر لايراد بها اسم  مكان بعينه ....وتمسكي بأن احداث فرعون حصلت في الجوف ...هو انا بني اسرائيل لو سلمنا بما جاء في التورات ... وبنظرية الدكتور كمال صليبي حينما عصو الُرُسل كتب الله عليهم ان يخرجهم من ارض الميعاد وان يجعلها خراب عليهم  ومدينة مصر الموجوده في جنوب الجزيره داخله في ارض الميعاد  كما جاء فيما تطرق له الدكتور الصليبي .....ف بنو اسرائيل خرجو من مكان عزهم ومجدهم وارضهم وتفرقو في انحاء الجزيره العربيه ...واستوطن البعض منهم  فيما اعتقد انا منطقه الجوف ..  ((.السبب ))
لو قلنا ان الاحداث حصلت في مصريمه التي في الجنوب من الجزيره فكل تلك المنطقه كانت لبني اسرائيل ..وهم يتحدثون لغتهم التي كانت تختلف نوعا ما عن اللغه العربيه ...وكان جميع من يسكنها بنو اسرائيل ....والله عز وجل يقول في كتابه

...قال تعالى: "وَدَخَلَ الْمَدِينَةَ عَلَى حِينِ غَفْلَةٍ مِنْ أَهْلِهَا فَوَجَدَ فِيهَا رَجُلَيْنِ يَقْتَتِلانِ هَذَا مِن شِيعَتِهِ وَهَذَا مِنْ عَدُوِّهِ فَاسْتَغَاثَهُ الَّذِي مِن شِيعَتِهِ عَلَى الَّذِي مِنْ عَدُوِّهِ فَوَكَزَهُ مُوسَى فَقَضَى عَلَيْهِ قَالَ هَذَا مِنْ عَمَلِ الشَّيْطَانِ إِنَّهُ عَدُوٌّ مُضِلٌّ مُبِينٌ" [15

الذي من شيعته ...اكيد من بني اسرائيل ...والذي من عدوه اكيد من شعب اخر وانا بني اسرائيل كانو مقيمين وليسُ اصحاب مكان ...  لذلك كانو متهضين

 قول الله تعالى: "قَالُوا أُوذِينَا مِن قَبْلِ أَن تَأْتِيَنَا ومِن بَعْدِ مَا جِئْتَنَا قَالَ عَسَى رَبُّكُمْ أَن يُهْلِكَ عَدُوَّكُمْ وَيَسْتَخْلِفَكُمْ فِي الْأَرْضِ فَيَنْظُرَ كَيْفَ تَعْمَلُونَ" [لأعراف:129]. 

  ومنطقة الجوف كان يحكمها الكنعانيين العرب ...فحصل القتال بين الاسرائيلي ..والعربي الكنعاني ...
هذا اولا ً  فلو كانو في مصريمه ...ف اكيد سوف يكونو سادة  واصحاب مكان وليس مستضعفين 
ثانيا ً....تعد منطقة الجوف الاقرب لخروج موسى من مصر الى مدين  بعد قتل الكنعاني  .. ولو افترضنا انه خرج من مصريمه في جنوب السعوديه ..لكان عنده خيارات كثيره  يذهب لها منها اليمن ...يثرب  الباحه نجران ...الأقرب وليس مدين وهيه بعيده جدا وليس هناك اي مبرر لذهابه لها ((ك مثلا  امر من الله ))

ثالثاً...اشتهار منطقه الجوف الوحيده في المملكه بزراعة الزيتون ...حيث اكتشفت بقايا جذوع شجر الزيتون المتيبسه من ألأف السنين ...,والله قد اقسم بها في قوله ((والتين والزيتون وطور سنين )) دليل على ان الأيه تعني حدث واحد كان فيه شجرة الزيتون والتين وطور سنين شيء مبارك 

{ و شجرة تخرج من طور سيناء تنبت بالدهن وصبغ للاكلين } 



رابعاً....قرأت الكتاب المقدس ووجدت صلة بنو اسرائيل  بمدينة ادوم ...حتى بعد خروج موسى وقومه وغرق فرعون  تحدثو بقولهم الأن سيفرح امراء ادوم ...اي سادة بنو اسرائل في ادوم حينما يعرفون الخبر 
ووذكرت ادوم اكثر من مره في سير الاحدث وبشكل غير مترابط ...ممكا يجعلك تقول ان الذي كتب التورات كان يريد ان يحشي بعض الفقرات بشيء لايؤدي الى نتيجه  :No: 

وكما قولت ...سابقا في اعتقادي ان كلمة مصريم ...تعني العاصمه قديما وهيه الشيء الانسب لكل الاحداث وليس اسم مدينه بعينها .....لان احداث موسى حصلت في مدينه تختلف عن المدينه التي حصلت فيها احداث قصة يوسف عليهم الصلاة والسلام ...والله كان يعني بها انها العاصمه التي لها السياده والقياده والمتقدمه ...هذا والله اعلم .....

والى ان نلتقى في شيء جديد ان شاء الله 

لكم تحياتي

----------


## منتهى الروح

> *الاخت الفاضلة روح الحياة
> منتظر التكملة 
> لانك تقتربي رويدا رويدا
> من فرضيتي الثانية بان مصر تقع في الجنوب الغربي من المملكة العربية السعودية و ان فصول القصة كلها كانت تجري في بيشة و جيزان و نجران
> و ان التيه لمدة اربعين عاما كان في الصحراء الواقعة الي الجنوب صحراء الربع الخالي
> و ان الخروج كان جنوبا كما تقول التوراة
> استمري بارك الله لنا فيك
> علنا نصل للحقيقة*


 عفوا استاذي الفاضل ...مالذي جعلك تعتقد ان مصر في الجنوب الغربي من المملكه ...هل هو كتاب الدكتور الكمال صليبي ؟؟؟؟  ام نتيجه لبحثك ..؟؟ او اكتشفت ذلك بالصدفه ...؟؟؟؟

قولك ان الخروج كان جنوبا ..كما جاء في التورات ...قد يكون حسب موقع المكان وليس جغرافيا ..على ما اعتقد ...لانهم اصلا كانو في الجنوب ...كيف يكون الخروج جنوبا ..جغرافيا ...

التيه كان في صحراء الربع الخالي ...اكيد يكون مكان بعيد عن ارض الميعاد اوعن  اراضيهم بكثيررررر..  فلو كانو في الجنوب الغربي فصحراء الربع الخالي ليست ببعيده عنهم استاذي الفاضل ....

----------


## الصاعق

الحقيقة أن نظرية كون ( الفرعون ) في جزيرة العرب ينقصها عنصر أساسي، وهو سبب لصرف مصر في القرأن عن مصر التي تحدث عنها العرب ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهذا دليل لم يستطيع أي من القائلين بتلك النظرية توفيره بالتالي فهي لا تعدنظرية بأكثر منها فكرة، 

والخروج إلى الجنوب هو قول صحيح حيث خرج اليهود من شبه جزيرة سيناء واتجهوا جنوباً، لذلك عندما اراد الله ( بحسب التوراة ) أن يخرجهم من التيه ارشدهم بإن يتجهوا شمالاً إلى فلسطين، أي أن جزء من التيه حدث في الجزيرة العربية بالفعل، غير ذلك فلا دليل يستطيع أحد المفسرين تقديمه لكون مصر التي تحدث عنها وعن فتحها سيدي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ومصر التي فتحها عمرو بن العاص ليست هي مصر التي في القرأن.

دمتم بخير

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الاخت الفاضلة منتهي الروح
شاكر لك ردك الطيب
و لكن لي سؤال عندك ما هي اسبابك لاختيار منطقة الجوف الواقعة بالشمال من جزيرة العرب لتكون مسرحا للقصة هل لقربها من فلسطين و لتوافقي بين الرواية التوراتية للخروج بانه كان باتجاه ارض الميعاد؟
منتظر ردك
في حفظ الله*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> الحقيقة أن نظرية كون ( الفرعون ) في جزيرة العرب ينقصها عنصر أساسي، وهو سبب لصرف مصر في القرأن عن مصر التي تحدث عنها العرب ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهذا دليل لم يستطيع أي من القائلين بتلك النظرية توفيره بالتالي فهي لا تعدنظرية بأكثر منها فكرة، 
> 
> والخروج إلى الجنوب هو قول صحيح حيث خرج اليهود من شبه جزيرة سيناء واتجهوا جنوباً، لذلك عندما اراد الله ( بحسب التوراة ) أن يخرجهم من التيه ارشدهم بإن يتجهوا شمالاً إلى فلسطين، أي أن جزء من التيه حدث في الجزيرة العربية بالفعل، غير ذلك فلا دليل يستطيع أحد المفسرين تقديمه لكون مصر التي تحدث عنها وعن فتحها سيدي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ومصر التي فتحها عمرو بن العاص ليست هي مصر التي في القرأن.
> 
> دمتم بخير


*اهلا باخي احمد
نعم و هذا ما نعكف عليه متي سميت مصر بمصر علي الرغم من ان الحديث الشريف كان يتحدث عن قبط و عن بلد يقال فيها القيراط و في حديث اخر قيل بان الله سيفتح عليكم مصر 
و قمت بتجميع كل تلك الاحاديث و اقوم باستشارة اهل العلم حولها و تفسيرها من قبلهم حتي استطيع ان اضع راي بعيدا عن لي رؤوس الاحاديث الشريفة و هو ما لا يجوز

هنا اراك توافقني الراي ان الخروج كان باتجاه الجنوب
اذا فلتوضح لي بارك الله فيك فانت تقول ان الخروج كان من سيناء الي الجنوب هل المقصود به الشواطيء الشرقية للبحر الاحمر اي انهم مروا بالاردن الان  ثم غرب جزيرة العرب ؟
و اريد رايك هل كانت فترة التيه في ارض سيناء (الاربعون سنة ) و هل يتفق ذلك مع التواجد المصري في شبه جزيرة سيناء
منتظر ردك 
في حفظ الله*

----------


## الصاعق

*جازاك الله خيراً أخي العزيز* 

*المصدر التوراتي يشير إلى أن الخروج كان من سيناء بكل وضوح، لكن الذي لفت نظري بعدها أن الله عندما أرارد أن يخرجهم من التيه أمرهم بالاتجاه شمالاً، وهذا يعني أن بني إسرائيل اجتازوا سيناء ثم انحرفوا جنوباً بلا ريب ناحية الحجاز، وبذلك تكون فلسطين إلى الشمال، وهذا يؤكد أن جزء أو كل فترة التيه كانت في الجزيرة العربية ( الجزء الشمالي من الحجاز على الأرجح ).*

*أما بالنسبة للنقطة الأولى، فما أراه يا صديقي أن القرأن نزل بلسان العرب وخاطبهم عن بلدان وأماكن يعرفونها جيداً  ومنها مصر، لذلك قلت أن صرف مصر عن هذا البلد يحتاج إلى دليل بغاية القوة وهو غير متوافر، فضلاً عن أن الرواية التوراتية وهي مصدرنا الثاني تشير بلا ريب إلى أن الخروج كان من مصر التي نعرفها، وهي ذات مصر التي كان فيها شيشنق الذي غزا مملكتهم الصغيرة في عهد أبناء سليمان عليه السلام. واتمنى لك التوفيق في بحثك الشرعي الذي باشرت فيه* 

*دمت بخير*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

صديقى العزيز / ابن طيبة
المسالة ما أتعقدتشى ولا حاجه بس أنا شايف أننا لو استطعنا تحديد أى من الأماكن التى جاء ذكرها فى قصة سيدنا موسى فمن الجائز أن نصل إلى المكان الذى حدثت فيه القصة وبالتالى يمكننا الأقتراب من تحديد أسم الفرعون . وهنا يجب أن يكون تحديد المكان بوجود أنهار فيه كما ينتشر به النخيل والأبنية العاليه ومنها المصنوع من الطين ويجب أن يكون مجمع البحرين قريب منها .
ثم عندنا فى سيناء شجر الزيتون وهى  موجود فى أماكن أخرى ولكن سيناء ورد ذكرها تحت اسم طور سيناء فهل هى سيناء مصر أم غيرها ؟ ثم عندنا جبل الطور ولو أن المفسرين يطلقون هذا اللقب على الجبال بصفة عامة وقد نقلت لكم ما يلى 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

موسى عليه السلام (7) وآية رفع الطور

أول ذكر للطور كان في رحلة عودة موسى عليه السلام إلى مصر؛ 
قال تعالى: (فَلَمَّا قَضَى مُوسَى الْأَجَلَ وَسَارَ بِأَهْلِهِ آنَسَمِن جَانِبِ الطُّورِنَارًا قَالَ لِأَهْلِهِ امْكُثُوا إِنِّي آنَسْتُ نَارًا لَّعَلِّي آتِيكُم مِّنْهَا بِخَبَرٍ أَوْ جَذْوَةٍ مِنَ النَّارِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَصْطَلُونَ (29) القصص. 
وقال تعالى: (وَاذْكُرْ فِي الْكِتَابِ مُوسَى إِنَّهُ كَانَ مُخْلَصًا وَكَانَ رَسُولًا نَّبِيًّا (51)وَنَادَيْنَاهُ مِن جَانِبِ الطُّورِ الْأَيْمَنِوَقَرَّبْنَاهُ نَجِيًّا (52) وَوَهَبْنَا لَهُ مِن رَّحْمَتِنَا أَخَاهُ هَارُونَ نَبِيًّا (53) مريم. 
وقال تعالى: (وَمَا كُنتَ بِجَانِبِ الطُّورِ إِذْ نَادَيْنَا وَلَكِن رَّحْمَةً مِّن رَّبِّكَ لِتُنذِرَ قَوْمًا مَّا أَتَاهُم مِّن نَّذِيرٍ مِّن قَبْلِكَ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَذَكَّرُونَ (46) القصص. 
تجمع التفاسير ومعاجم اللغة على أن الطور هو الجبل، وخصص بعضهم الطور بكل جبل ينبت شجرًا، ويقوي ذلك ذكر الشجر في قوله تعالى: (فَلَمَّا أَتَاهَا نُودِي مِن شَاطِئِ الْوَادِي الْأَيْمَنِ فِي الْبُقْعَةِ الْمُبَارَكَةِ مِنَالشَّجَرَةِأَن يَا مُوسَى إِنِّي أَنَا اللَّهُ رَبُّ الْعَالَمِينَ (30) القصص. 
وقوله تعالى: (وَشَجَرَةً تَخْرُجُمِن طُورِ سَيْنَاءتَنبُتُ بِالدُّهْنِ وَصِبْغٍ لِّلْآكِلِينَ (20) المؤمنون. 
وقد أقسم تعالى بالطور ليذكر بعده كتاب مسطور، وكأن ذكر الطور يجلب معه ذكر الشجر، ومن الشجر تتخذ الأقلام لتسطير الكتب، فقال تعالى: (وَالطُّورِ (1)وكِتابٍ مَسْطُورٍ (2) فِي رَقٍ مَنْشُورٍ (3) الطور. وقال تعالى: (وَلَوْ أَنَّمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ مِن شَجَرَةٍ أَقْلَامٌ (27) الروم. 
وجاء ذكر الطور في سورة التين؛ قد توسط بين ذكر نوعين من الشجر، وبين البلد الأمين الذي بواد غير زرع؛ فقال تعالى: (وَالتِّينِ وَالزَّيْتُونِ (1)وَطُورِ سِينِينَ(2) وَهَذَا الْبَلَدِ الْأَمِينِ (3) التين. 
ثم يأتي ذكر الطور مرة أخرى مع الوعد الذي ضرب لبني إسرائيل في طريق خروجهم من مصر؛ 
قال تعالى: (يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ قَدْ أَنجَيْنَاكُم مِّنْ عَدُوِّكُمْوَوَاعَدْنَاكُمْ جَانِبَ الطُّورِ الْأَيْمَنَوَنَزَّلْنَا عَلَيْكُمُ الْمَنَّ وَالسَّلْوَى(80)طه.
والملاحظ أن المذكور هو جانب الطور في أول أمر موسى عليه السلام وتكليم الله له، وقصة الوعد مع بني إسرائيل؛ ليدل على أن الطور لما رفع لم يكونوا عليه، بل بجانبه؛ 
قال تعالى: (وَإِذْ أَخَذْنَا مِيثَاقَكُمْ وَرَفَعْنَا فَوْقَكُمُ الطُّورَ خُذُوا مَا آَتَيْنَاكُمْ بِقُوَّةٍ وَاسْمَعُوا قَالُوا سَمِعْنَا وَعَصَيْنَا (93) البقرة. 
وقال تعالى: (وَرَفَعْنَا فَوْقَهُمُ الطُّورَبِمِيثَاقِهِمْ ... وَأَخَذْنَا مِنْهُم مِّيثَاقًا غَلِيظًا (154) النساء.
وقال تعالى: (وَإِذْ أَخَذْنَا مِيثَاقَكُمْ وَرَفَعْنَا فَوْقَكُمُ الطُّورَ خُذُوا مَا آَتَيْنَاكُمْ بِقُوَّةٍ وَاذْكُرُوا مَا فِيهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ (63) البقرة. 
ويستنبط من هذا الرفع أن الطور هو دون الجبل في الارتفاع وأكثر انبساطًا ليصلح لإنبات الشجر، لأن الرفع هو زيادة تعطى للشيء فيزيد مقداره المادي أو المعنوي؛ ومن ذلك رفع القواعد من البيت؛ فالقواعد بقيت مكانها ولم تحمل إنما زيد عليها بالبناء فارتفعت، ورفع بعض الناس أو الأنبياء على بعضهم هو إعطاؤهم زيادة في المال أو العلم أو التكريم فوق ما أعطي غيرهم، فيرتفعوا بهذه الزيادة، وكل شيء يرفع لا بد له من شيء يعتمد عليه يصله بالأرض؛ من جنسه أو من غير جنسه، ولا يفيد الرفع التعليق في الأعلى دون شيء يعتمد عليه أسفل منه. 
وتسمية الجبل بالطور أنسب مع ذكر الرفع، فهو لين ينبت الشجر وليس صخرًا صلبًا، وأخوات "طور" في الجذور مما يتكون من حرفي الطاء والراء مع أحد حروف العلة؛ فيه مطاوعة ولين؛ فالشيء الطري خلاف القاسي الصلب، والطير له قدرة على مفارقة الأرض، والعلو في السماء، والإطار يحيط بالشيء ويلتف عليه، أغلق الدائرة أم لم يغلقها، وطرَّ شارب الغلام: نبت وتحدد وبتلك الصفة يحيط بالفم من أعلاه وجوانبه، وقضى وطره: نال من الشيء ثم انصرف عنه. 
أما الجبل فاسمه يدل على ثباته وصلابته وقدمه وارتفاعه،؛ فالابن الشقي لنوح عليه السلام قال: (قَالَ سَآوِي إِلَى جَبَلٍ يَعْصِمُنِي مِنَ الْمَاء قَالَ لاَ عَاصِمَ الْيَوْمَ مِنْ أَمْرِ اللّهِ إِلاَّ مَن رَّحِمَ (43) هود، وقال تعالى: (تَكَادُ السَّمَاوَاتُ يَتَفَطَّرْنَ مِنْهُ وَتَنشَقُّ الْأَرْضُ وَتَخِرُّ الْجِبَالُ هَدًّا (90) مريم. 
وقال تعالى: (وَلَمَّا جَاء مُوسَى لِمِيقَاتِنَا وَكَلَّمَهُ رَبُّهُ قَالَ رَبِّ أَرِنِي أَنظُرْ إِلَيْكَ قَالَ لَن تَرَانِي وَلَـكِنِ انظُرْ إِلَى الْجَبَلِ فَإِنِ اسْتَقَرَّ مَكَانَهُ فَسَوْفَ تَرَانِي فَلَمَّا تَجَلَّى رَبُّهُ لِلْجَبَلِ جَعَلَهُ دَكًّا وَخَرَّ موسَى صَعِقًا فَلَمَّا أَفَاقَ قَالَ سُبْحَانَكَ تُبْتُ إِلَيْكَ وَأَنَاْ أَوَّلُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ (143) الأعراف، فهذه الآيات دلت على ثبات وصلابة الجبلوارتفاع الجبال، ودك الجبل الصلب أظهر لقدرة الله من دك الجبل اللين. 
ولما كان ارتفاع الطور يحتاج إلى شيء يرفعه إما بزيادة تحصل عليه، وإما بقوة ترفعه من أسفله، وهي المقصودة في هذا الرفع، وقد علمنا أن الجبال ترفع وتنصب بقوى سفلية، ويصحب ذلك ظهور البراكين والزلازل والنسف والقذف من رؤوس الجبال؛ 
فذكر الله عز وجل صورة أخرى لهذا الحدث؛ فقال تعالى: (وَإِذْ نَتَقْنَا الْجَبَلَ فَوْقَهُمْ كَأَنَّهُ ظُلَّةٌ وَظَنُّوا أَنَّهُ وَاقِعٌ بِهِمْ خُذُوا مَا آَتَيْنَاكُمْ بِقُوَّةٍ وَاذْكُرُوا مَا فِيهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ (171) الأعراف. 
وجاء تفسير الظلة بالغيمة؛ فقد قال تعالى في هلاك قوم شعيب: (فَكَذَّبُوهُ فَأَخَذَهُمْ عَذَابُ يَوْمِ الظُّلَّةِإِنَّهُ كَانَ عَذَابَ يَوْمٍ عَظِيمٍ (189) الشعراء. 
وفسر النتق بالنزع، والقلع، والزعزعة، ومن معاني النتق في اللغة، النثر والنشر، فإن قلع أعلى الجبل ونزعه ونثره، وما يصحب ذلك من دخان ورماد بركاني هو الأقرب لهذه الصورة، وكله بأمر الله تعالى، ويكون ما يقذفه له حدود يصل إليها، وهي قريبة منهم، ولو اشتد الأمر وزاد لوصلهم؛ (وَظَنُّوا أَنَّهُ وَاقِعٌ بِهِمْ)، وليس واقع عليهم، لأنه لو وقع عليهم لسحقهم، ولم يقف عند ثباته فوقهم، لكن واقع بهم تفهم على أنه سيصلهم ويأخذهم في طريقه بعد أن أهلك أو دمر ما دونهم... ويقوي ذلك ما ذكر أنهم سجدوا على حاجبهم الأيسر لينظروا ما يحدث بأعينهم اليمنى. 
ولم أجد في التفاسير الكثيرة التي اطلعت عليها من تعليق على الفرق بين واقع عليهم، وواقع بهم، بل فسرت واقع بهم بواقع عليهم. 
أما الصاعقة التي أماتتهم ثم أحياهم الله أكانت من أجزاء الحدث أم أنها كانت في موقف سابق له؟!
قال تعالى: (وَإِذْ قُلْتُمْ يَا مُوسَى لَنْ نُؤْمِنَ لَكَ حَتَّى نَرَى اللَّهَ جَهْرَةً فَأَخَذَتْكُمُ الصَّاعِقَةُ وَأَنْتُمْ تَنْظُرُونَ (55) ثُمَّ بَعَثْنَاكُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَوْتِكُمْ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ (56) البقرة. 
وقال تعالى: (يَسْأَلُكَ أَهْلُ الْكِتَابِ أَن تُنَزِّلَ عَلَيْهِمْ كِتَابًا مِّنَ السَّمَاء فَقَدْ سَأَلُواْ مُوسَى أَكْبَرَ مِن ذَلِكَ فَقَالُواْ أَرِنَا اللّهِ جَهْرَةًفَأَخَذَتْهُمُ الصَّاعِقَةُ بِظُلْمِهِمْ ثُمَّ اتَّخَذُواْ الْعِجْلَ مِن بَعْدِ مَا جَاءتْهُمُ الْبَيِّنَاتُ فَعَفَوْنَا عَن ذَلِكَ وَآتَيْنَا مُوسَى سُلْطَانًا مُّبِينًا (153) النساء.
الأخت الفاضلة / منتهى الروح
اشكرك على المعلومات الجميلة وأتمنى لو أستطعتى أن تمدينا بتاريخ هذه المناطق وحكامها والأحداث التى جرت فيها فهذا بلا شك سيفيدنا كثيراً .
ابنى الحبيب / احمد
استمتع بمناقشاتك مع الصديق ابن طيبة
لنا أصدقاء متغيبين أرجو أن أرى مشاركاتهم ( غريب الدار / طارق شكرى / ماهر /من خير رع ) وهذا ليس على سبيل الحصر 
دمتم بخير

----------


## غريب الدار

الأستاذ الفاضل سيد إبراهيم 
الأخوة الأفاضل
الأخت الفاضلة منهى الروح
بعد إطلاعي على كتاب التوارة من الجزيرة العربية للكاتب كمال الصليبي , و على مشاركة الأخت منتهي الروح و أن الطريق الذي سلكه موسى في هربة من مصر بعد أن قتل أحدهم .  هو طريق الحج المصري و هذا أكدته الآيه الكريمة بأن يكون زواج موسى مقابل أن يأجر لمده من ثمان لعشر حجج.
فهكذا يكون موسى متوجه من مصر , ( من الأرجح مدينة منفيس ) و توجه برا للحاق بقومه في منطقه جازان ( لو كان قومة في فلسطين لتوجه شمال و ليس جنوبا ) . و هكذا و هو في طريقة إستراح عند البئر فحدث معه القصة التي نعرفها عندما سقى للبنتين.
و لقد أشار كمال الصليبي عن وجود وادي بأسم طوى في الطريق من مدين لجازان , 
و تحليل الأستاذ سيد إبراهيم للفرق بين واقع بهم و عليهم , تحليل منطقي جدا و يرجح أن بني إسرائيل كلنوا يسكنون أرض حدث بها زلزله و بركان أدى لرفع الأرض بهم لأعلى و ذلك بدون أن يلحق بهم أذى , فأصبح موقعهم الجديد بما يحوي من زرع و شجر أعلى من الموقع السابق و في العلو حصانه و طقس أجود و كان في ذلك الرفع خير لهم .

و حسب ما وصلني من علم أن سيناء لا يوجد بها براكين و أن البراكين موجودة في جنوب غرب الجزيرة العربية ...
النار و الغمام و الرفع و علاقة هذا بجبل هو دليل على بركان و يتوافق هذا مع قول كمال الصليبي بأن ما رأى موسى عندما تكلم مع المولى عز و جل كان بركان ( نار العليه )

أخوتي الأفاضل 
أنا متتبع معكم و لكن أرى المشاركات تبعد و تقترب من الموضوع , و هذا بالتأكيد يثري الموضوع و لكني أجد نفسي أحيانا ليس لدي تعليق 

كل عام و الجميع بخير



زاد ترجيحي لأن تكون الأحداث كانت في مصر

----------


## سيد جعيتم

رغم أن التيار يتجه حالياً لتأكيد نظرية أخى وصديقى أبن طيبة فى حدوث القصة بأرض الحجاز إلا ألأننى أرجح حدوثها فى مصر نظراً لأن سيدنا يوسف وهو من أحضر بنى إسرائيل لمصر هو الأصل وقصته حدثت فى مصر يقيناً بل أنه أصبح عزيز مصر بعد تفسيره لحلم ملك مصر والذى رجحنا سابقاً أنها حدثت فى عهد الهكسوس . أما سيدنا يعقوب فقد ذكر أخونا طارق شكرى فى مداخلة سابقة  أنه حكم مصر وقد شككت أنا فى هذا علماً بأن ملوك وفراعنة مصر كانوا يدفنون بعد موتهم فى مصر أما سيدنا يعقوب فقد دفنه سيدنا يوسف فى أحدى مغارات حبرون وهى التى اشتراها من قبل سيدنا ابراهيم .
ونعود لفرعون موسى فهو مختلف عن باقى الفراعين فى أن له زوجة واحدة على الأرجح هى السيدة أسيا بنت مزاحم أما باقى الفراعين فلكل منهم أكثر من زوجة ( إلا إذا ثبت عكس ذلك ) ثم أنه يجب ألا يكون فرعون موسى ابناء لذا رضى أن يربى موسى كأبنه إلا إذا لم يكن له ابناء ذكور  من السيدة اسيا التى قال البعض أن لها ابنة من فرعون وأنها هى التى التقطت التابوت من الماء .
ويقول البعض فى قضية التوريث أن بنى إسرائيل ورثوا الأرض التى كانوا بها فى سيناء فقط  وقد رجح البعض أن القصة كلها كانت فى سيناء وأنه كان بها أنهار وعيون قم أنها تطل على البحر وأنا أعتقد أن الوارثين ورثوا مصر كلها وكانت اسرة غير اسرة فرعون موسى كانت مضطهدة ومستضعفة 
دمتم بخير

----------


## ابن طيبة

*استاذي الجليل سيد ابراهيم
لو راجعنا كل اثارنا المصرية كلها في اي مكان
لن نجد ما يثبت لنا ان القصة حدثت فصولها في مصر
لان للاسف كان في مصر تدوين للتاريخ و برديات و جداريات و قد خلت كلها من اي ذكر و لو بسيط لقصة موسي او حتي قصة يوسف عليهما السلام
العزيز ليس له مرادف في اللغة المصرية القديمة
و مصر المذكورة في القران لا يوجد بين يدينا دليل واحد انها مصر الان 
لان الاسم المتعارف عليه لمصر في تاريخها القديم لم يخرج عن الاسماء الاتية
تاوي اي الارضين و المقصود بها  الصعيد تاشمعو والدلتا تامحو
و ذكروها مرة باسم تامري
و سموها إيرة رع أي عين الشمس
و جاة أي السليمة 
و إثرتي أي ذات المحرابين
و باقة أي الزيتونة كناية عن خضرتها الدائمة
كيمي إسم أطلقه قدماء المصريين علي مصر
وكان المصريون الأوائل يطلقون علي أرض مصر اسم كيمة‏ وتاكيمة بمعني السوداء أو السمراء أو الخمرية إشارة للون تربتها وغرينه. وأطلقوا علي الصحراء المحيطة دشرة.
وكانوا يطلقون علي أنفسهم اسم( رمث ) بمعني الناس، و(رمثن كيمة) بمعني أهل مصر، و(كيمتيو) بمعني أهل كيمي و(رمثن باتا) بمعني ناس الأرض. و كان المصريون القدماء يسمون لغتهم (رانكيمة) أي لسان مصر، أو (ومدتن كيمة ) أي لغة مصر، و( مدت رمثن كيمة) أي لغة أهل مصر
حاـ كا ـ بتاح وكان الإغريق وقدماء المصريين يطلقون عليها ( حاـ كا ـ بتاح )أي مكان الإله بتاح ذاته. و كان يعبد في بلدة منف عاصمة مصر الموحدة في عهد الدولة القديمة
وقد أضيفت عدة أسماء ترجع إلي الربع الثاني من القرن الرابع عشر ق.م. أسماء قريبة من اسم مصر كمشري ومصري في لوحة ميتانية وجدت في شمال غرب العراق وجهت إلي ملك مصر وفي لوحة أشورية ونص من رأس الشمرة في شمال سوريا ووردت كلمة مصرم في نص فينيقي يعود إلي أوائل الألفية الأولي ق.م. وكان البابليون يطلقون عليها مصرو ومصر
و المعينيون في اليمن كانوا يسمونها مصر ومصري 
وفي التوراة جاء ذكرها بمصرايم والعبريون كانوا يقولون إيرتس مصرايم أي أرض مصر أو أرض المصريين وفي النصوص الآرامية والسريانية مصرين
و لقد خضت في هذه التسمية و في هذا النص و لم اجد اي صلة له بمصر التي هي ايجبت

جيبتوس Egyptus (قبطي ) أصلها كلمة يونانية

مصر( الاسم الحالي)
و العرب أول من أطلق عليها مصر , وهذا الاسم يدل في اللغات السامية علي الحد أوالحاجز أوالسور. وبدل عن معني الحصانة والحماية والتمدن
و لكن اكثر ما استغرب له في هذا الاسم انه لم يكن معروفا قبل العرب و ادل دليل علي ذلك هو ما جاء في صحيح مسلم و انقله لكم كما هو مكتوب 
 56 -  باب وصية النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بأهل مصر 

226 - ‏(‏2543‏)‏ حدثني أبو الطاهر‏.‏ أخبرنا ابن وهب‏.‏ أخبرني حرملة‏.‏ ح وحدثني هارون بن سعيد الأيلي‏.‏ حدثنا ابن وهب‏.‏ حدثني حرملة ‏(‏وهو ابن عمران التجيبي‏)‏ عن عبدالرحمن بن شماسة المهري‏.‏ قال‏:‏ سمعت أبا ذر يقول‏:‏ 

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏"‏إنكم ستفتحون أرضا يذكر فيها القيراط‏.‏ فاستوصوا بأهلها خيرا‏.‏ فإن لهم ذمة ورحما‏.‏ فإذا رأيتم رجلين يقتتلان في موضع لبنة فاخرج منها‏"‏‏.‏ 
قال فمر بربيعة وعبدالرحمن ابني شرحبيل بن حسنة‏.‏ يتنازعان في موضع لبنة‏.‏ فخرج منها‏.‏ 
227 - ‏(‏2543‏)‏ حدثني زهير بن حرب وعبيدالله بن سعيد‏.‏ قالا‏.‏ حدثنا وهب بن جرير‏.‏ حدثنا أبي‏.‏ سمعت حرملة المصري يحدث عن عبدالرحمن بن شماسة، عن أبي بصرة، عن أبي ذر‏.‏ قال‏:‏ 

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏"‏إنكم ستفتحون مصر‏.‏ وهي أرض يسمى فيها القيراط‏.‏ فإذا فتحتموها فأحسنوا إلى أهلها‏.‏ فإن لهم ذمة ورحما‏"‏ أو قال ‏"‏ذمة وصهرا‏.‏ فإذا رأيت رجلين يختصمان فيها في موضع لبنة، فاخرج منها‏"‏ قال‏:‏ فرأيت عبدالرحمن بن شرحبيل بن حسنة وأخاه ربيعة، يختصمان في موضع لبنة، فخرجت منها‏.‏ 

‏[‏ش ‏(‏القيراط‏)‏ قال العلماء‏:‏ القيراط جزء من أجزاء الدينار والدرهم وغيرهما‏.‏ وكان أهل مصر يكثرون من استعماله والتكلم به‏.‏ ‏(‏ذمة‏)‏ الذمة هي الحرمة والحق‏.‏ وهي هنا بمعنى الذمام‏.‏ ‏(‏ورحما‏)‏ الرحم لكون هاجر‏.‏ أم إسماعيل، منهم‏.‏ ‏(‏وصهرا‏)‏ الصهر لكون مارية، أم إبراهيم، منهم‏]‏‏.‏ 

ففي الحديث الاول نجد النقل عن رسولنا الكريم ستفتحون ارضا و هي لا تختلف اطلاقا عن اللفظ الوارد بالحديث الثاني  ستفتحون مصر و هي مقصود بها هنا بلد لان مصر تعني البلد فمصر من الامصار اي بلد من البلد

و في الحديث نري انه لم يقال سوف يفتح الله عليكم بلد الاقباط و انما تم تجهيلها مصر = بلد و يقال فيها القيراط اي يستخدمون فيها القيراط
فمصر لم تسمي مصر الا في عصر الاسلام

هذا و الله و رسوله اعلي و اعلم*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*و اريد من يوضح لي 
في اي زمن  و في اي عهد من عهود ملوك مصر القديمة لم يذكر اسم وزير الملك
فمن هو هامان و هو اسم اعجمي اي انه جاء في القران كما ينطقه اهله هامان
اين نجد هذا الاسم في متون مصر القديمة
لا يوجد .... لا يوجد*

----------


## منتهى الروح

استاذي ابن طيبه ...انت لم تقرا ردي الاخير بتمعن....لو جدت اسبابي لذكر هذه المنطقه بالذات ...وسبب اخر اعكف على دراسته حالياً وهو موقع جبل الطور كما جاء في القران الكريم لتكتمل فرضيتي ....
ان الله حينما قال في كتابه ...ورفعنا فوقهم الطور ...كان هذا الجبل داخل مكان سكن بنو اسرائيل او في تخوم المنطقه 
وهذا ماوجدته بالفعل في مدينة الجوف حيث يوجد هناك جبل اسمه جبل طوير ...وقلت سابقا ان لهجة اهل المنطقه تختلف في نطق بعض المسميات فبتالي كتب كما نطق .. .وهذا مالم اجده في جبل الطور في سيناء ... 


وسوف اقوم قريباً بتنزيل صور له ومعلومات كافيه عنه 

والله حينما ذكر هذا الجبل قال ...{ و شجرة تخرج من طور سيناء تنبت بالدهن وصبغ للاكلين }

.وهذه صور من جبل الطور في سيناء 

لا اجد اي حياه نباتيه عليه  






قال تعالى 


ذكرت سابقا اربعة اسباب تجعلني اقول ان الجوف هي مصر التي ذكرت في القران وهذا السبب الخامس 

++++++++++++++++++++


اما بخصوص ان مصر (( اي جمهورية مصر العربيه )) ليس هيه المقصود بها مصر التي في القران ...

يا استاذي الدكتور كمال صليبي ذكر ان كل الاماكن التي تحدثت عن التورات وجدها في منطقة السراة التي من ضمنها منطقة   عسير الذي هو بالفعل كان قديما اسمه سعير قبل ان يحول الى عسير في عهد الصحابه رضي الله عنهم  بعد ان زاروها  وزارو اسواقعها واعجبو بجمال طبيعتها وصعوبة الوصول اليها فحولو  الاسم الى عسير   ...ورغم ذلك نحن ننفي ان احداث بنو اسرائيل حصلت في الجزيره العربيه  وان ماذكر كله هراء وافتراء ...


لا ادري ماسبب تمسككم ان مصر التي ذكرت في القران هيه مصركم ...

والاسم لم يطلق عليها الا في عهد عمر ابن العاص ..وكان سبب التسميه واضح .. .ولم تعرف في كل الكتابات القديمه المكتشفه لديكم بهذا الاسم نهائيا ...وقد قرأت ان اسمها كان كمي  وتامري وتاوي وكِمِتا 
   وهذا ماوجد في البرديات المكتشفه 

,,وان سيناء لم يكن اسمها سيناء وكان سبب تسميتها انه كان بالقرب من جبال سيناء الأن..  معبد يهودي قديم ...فوجدوه اليهود وروجووو ان هذا المعبد كان لبني  اسرائيل ومكان تعبدهم مع موسى  وان هذا الجبل الذي بجانبه جبل الطور وبتالي اطلقوو  عليها هذا الاسم و هذه المنطقه اذا سيناء ...يعني الموضوع كله حبكه يهوديه لا غير ...

ثالثا ..ان النبي ارسل رساله الى ملك القبط ...وذكر فيها ...من محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم الى ملك القبط...ولم يقل الى ملك مصر ...




بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم من محمد عبد الله ورسوله الى المقوقس عظيم القبط

 سلام على من اتبع الهدى واما بعد فاني ادعوك بدعاية الاسلام اسلم تسلم يؤتك الله اجرك مرتين فان توليت فعليك اثم القبط (( قل يا اهل الكتاب تعالوا الى كلمة سواء بيننا وبينكم الا نعبد الا الله ولا نشرك به شيئا ولا يتخذ بعضنا بعضا اربابا من دون الله فان تولوا فقولو اشهدو بانا مسلمون 

وارسل رساله الى ملك الحبشه ((ف الحبشه لم تكن تعرف بأسم اخر في ذلك الزمان غير الحبشه )) 

رسالة النبي (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) إلى ملك الحبشة: 

(بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم، من محمد رسول الله إلى النجاشي الأضخم ملك الحبشة: بسلمٍ أنت، فإني أحمد إليك الله الذي ‎لا إله هو الملك القدوس السلام المؤمن المهيمن، وأشهد أن عيسى بن مريم روح الله وكلمته ألقاها إلى مريم البتول الطيبة الحصينة، فحملت بعيسى، حمله من روحه ونفخ كما خلق آدم بيده ونفخه، وإني أدعوك إلى الله وحده لا شريك له، والموالاة على طاعته، وإن تتبعني وتؤمن بالذي جاءني، فإني رسول الله وقد بعثت إليك ابن عمي جعفر ونفراً من المسلمين، فإذا جاءك فأقرهم ودع التجبر، وإني أدعوك وجنودك إلى الله عزوجل، وقد بلغت ونصحت فاقبلوا نصحي، والسلام عليكم وعلى من اتبع الهدى)(4). 


وقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم 
انكم ستفتحون ارضاً يذكر فيها القيراط ...فقد كانت نكره للصحابه ولم تكن معرفه    ....وهذا  الحديث ماهو الا وحي من الله الى رسوله..يخبره بما سيحصل مستقبلا  ..فمصر التي ذكرت في القران  كانت معرفه لدى الله عز وجل في كتابه ...فلماذا ينكرها هنا حينما اوحى الى نبيه بأنهم سوف يفتحون ارض يذكر فيها القيراط  ..؟؟؟


......إذا فتح الله عليكم مصر فاتخذوا فيها جندا كثيراً، فذلك الجند خير أجناد الأرض، فقال له أبو بكر: ولم يارسول الله؟ قال: لأنهم وأزواجهم في رباط إلى يوم القيامة....الى الأن لم يجد العلماء اسناد لهذا الحديث فهو حديث ضعيف وبعض العلماء قال انه مقوله .....ولو سلمنا بصحه الحديث ...فهل ينطبق على وضع الحال الأن ...((هم وازواجهم  في رباط الى يوم القيامه )) ؟؟؟!!!!
لو قيل في فلسطين لقلنا بصحته ...هل نسائكم في رباط ..؟؟؟







> * 
> 226قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏"‏إنكم ستفتحون مصر‏.‏ وهي أرض يسمى فيها القيراط‏.‏ فإذا فتحتموها فأحسنوا إلى أهلها‏.‏ فإن لهم ذمة ورحما‏"‏ أو قال ‏"‏ذمة وصهرا‏.‏ فإذا رأيت رجلين يختصمان فيها في موضع لبنة، فاخرج منها‏"‏ قال‏:‏ فرأيت عبدالرحمن بن شرحبيل بن حسنة وأخاه ربيعة، يختصمان في موضع لبنة، فخرجت منها‏.‏ 
> 
> ‏[هذا و الله و رسوله اعلي و اعلم*


 
استاذي بحثت عن هذا الحديث في الصحيحين البخاري  ومسلم  ولم اجده ابدا  ذكرت قبله كلمة مصر ....قد يكون شرح للحديث بعد ان عُلمت مصر بأسمها لكي يكون الحديث اوضح

----------


## منتهى الروح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ممتع جدا ما تقدموه على صفحات هذا الموضوع 

واحب ان ادعوكم لكي تتأملو بعض من الايات التي ذكرت في سورة يوسف 

مامعنى الايه الكريمه 




وقال الذي اشتراه من مصر لامرأته أكرمي مثواه عسى أن ينفعنا أو نتخذه ولدا وكذلك مكنا ليوسف في الأرض ولنعلمه من تأويل الأحاديث والله غالب على أمره ولكن أكثر الناس لا يعلمون } . 



كيف يقال اشتراه من مصر ....؟؟؟؟ وهو يسكن مصر ...ولم يقل الله عزوجل ...وقال الذي اشتراه في مصر لامرأته أكرمي مثواه..بصفة ان المتحدث يتحدث مع امراته في نفس مكان شراء يوسف وتربيته التي هيه (( مصر)) كما هو متعارف عليه 


والايه الكريمه 


وسأل القرية التي كنا فيها والعير التي اقبلنا فيها وانا لصادقون 

لماذا قالو لأبوهم  اسأل القريه ...؟؟؟؟ ولم يقولو له  ارسل الى مصر لكي تتأكد  

طبعا الاحداث هذه كلها حدث قبل دخول اخوة يوسف وابوهم الى مصر ....وقولكم ان يوسف هو من وطن بنو اسرائيل في مصر اذا الاحداث قبل دخول بنو اسرائيل مصر ((وان يعقوب وابنائه كانوو في فلسطين )) 



 وكذلك  الايه الكريمه 

 فلما دخلوا على يوسف اوى اليه ابويه وقال ادخلوا مصر ان شاء الله امنين 

كلمة ((دخلو على يوسف )) اي انهم اصبحو  في مكان اقامة يوسف 
وكلمة(( ادخلومصر )) هذا امر من يوسف لكي يدخلو مصر 
كيف تستوى العبارتين في محل اقامه واحد ...؟؟؟؟؟
وبما ان الاحداث حصلت في مصر كما هو متعارف عليه ...لماذا يقول لهم ادخلووو مصر ..؟؟؟وهم دخلوها فعلا ...!!!
لماذا لم يقل لهم اقيمو في مصر ...او اسكنو مصر... بصفة انهم فيها ويأمرهم بالعيش معه 

.............
 ما اراه انا والله اعلم ...اولا .....ان يوسف تم بيعه في مدينه اسمها مصر ((واكرر ان  مصر ليس اسم)) انا هو مامعناه العاصمه  التجاريه الماليه المركز المالي مثلما تطلق بعض الدول العربيه على المال مصاري جمع مال..ربما مفرده مصر  ..وهذه المدينه هيه التي يتم فيها البيع والشراء وبيع الرقيق... 
ثانياً ...... تم تربية يوسف في مدينه اخرى ...هذه المدينه كان لها دور في الدوله ...اذ تعتبر مكان بيت المال...مثل بيت مال المسلمين ...حيث كان قديما بيت مال المسلمين في مكه والعاصمه التجاريه والماليه  جده 

بدليل قول يوسف عليه السلام ...

اجعلني على خزئن الارض اني حفيظ عليما 


اذا يوسف كانت وظيفته على خزئن الارض ((امين)) بيت المال ...الذي يوزع الصدقات 
وبدليل قول يوسف ....

1_ولما جهزهم بجهازهم قال ائتوني باخ لكم من ابيكم الاترون اني اوفي الكيل وانا خير المنزلين 

 2_فان لم تاتوني به فلا كيل لكم عندي ولاتقربون 

3_ فلما رجعوا الى ابيهم قالوا ياابانا منع منا الكيل فارسل معنا اخانا نكتل وانا له لحافظون

3_فلما دخلوا عليه قالوا ياايها العزيز مسنا واهلنا الضر وجئنا ببضاعة مزجاة فاوف لنا الكيل وتصدق علينا ان الله يجزي المتصدقين 




ثالثا ..........قوله تعالى 

ورفع ابويه على العرش وخروا له سجدا وقال ياابت هذا تاويل رؤياي من قبل قد جعلها ربي حقا وقد احسن بي اذ اخرجني من السجن وجاء بكم من البدو من بعد ان نزغ الشيطان بيني وبين اخوتي ان ربي لطيف لما يشاء انه هو العليم الحكيم 

نستنتج من الايه ...ان اهل يوسف ...كانو يسكنون في البدو ...وبصفة ان يوسف يصفهم انهم جأؤ من البدو يعني انه في مدينه متحضره 

حينما نتحدث عن غرباء قدمو من اي مكان لانتحدث عنهم انهم جاءوا من الحضر او من الباديه ...الا اذا كان هؤلاء القوم يسكنون نفس الدوله  

...........
خلاصة كلامي ...

1_ان اهل يوسف كانو يسكنون نفس الدوله التي فيها يوسف ..ولكن في الباديه 

2_ان يوسف بيع في مصر 

3_ان يوسف تربى في المدينه التى كان بها بيت المال 

4_انها دوله كامله فيها القريه والباديه والمدينه 



5_ ان الله عز وجل من خلال سورة يوسف لم يذكر اي اتهاض لأهل يوسف ولا لبني اسرائيل ابدا ..بل كانو مواطنين لهم الحق في بيت مال الدوله ونصيب من صدقاتها ...فمصر التي ذكرت في احداث يوسف كانت من ضمن مملكة بنو اسرائيل 





جاءت حفصة زوج النبي ، وابنة عمر بن الخطاب بكتاب من قصص يوسف في كتف ، فجعلت تقرؤه عليه ، والنبي يتلون وجهه ، ثم قال والذي نفسي بيده لو أتاكم يوسف وأنا بينكم فاتبعتموه وتركتموني لضللتم ) ( 4 ) . 
وهذا كله يعني أن كتابة أي شئ كانت أمرا مباحا ، وأن بإمكان أي قادر على الكتابة أن يكتب بنفسه ما يريد ، ولم يردعه الرسول الأعظم بأنه قد نهى عن ذلك


_______________



بالعكس من احداث موسى  يذكر ان بني اسرائيل كانو دخلاء ومقيمين وليسو مواطنين  لدى فرعون  في مصر ....


 بدليل قوله تعالى 
قول الله تعالى: "قَالُوا أُوذِينَا مِن قَبْلِ أَن تَأْتِيَنَا ومِن بَعْدِ مَا جِئْتَنَا قَالَ عَسَى رَبُّكُمْ أَن يُهْلِكَ عَدُوَّكُمْ وَيَسْتَخْلِفَكُمْ فِي الْأَرْضِ فَيَنْظُرَ كَيْفَ تَعْمَلُونَ" [لأعراف:129]. 

لماذا يستخلف الله بنو اسرائيل على هذه الدوله ....اين مملكة بنو اسرائيل  وماالذي يجعلهم يصبرون على هذا التعذيب والهلاك من فرعون ....دليل على انهم مشردين ليس لهم موطن معين ...وهذا يعني ان الاحداث حصلت بعد خراب مملكة بنو اسرائيل  .....

وسبب تمسكي ان الاحداث حصلت في الجوف ....لو قلنا ان نظرية كمال صليبي صحيحه  وان مصر في جنوب الجزيره العربيه لثبت ان مصر التي ذكرت فيها احداث فرعون ليسة مصر التي في الجنوب ...لان مصر التي في الجنوب كانت من ضمن مملكة بنو اسرائيل ...وهم ساده فيها وليس مستضعفين  .... ولو فرضنا ان فرعون كان محتلها وكيف يرى فرعون رويء ان نهاية ملكه على يد احد ابناء بنو اسرائيل وهو محتل لمصر الاسرائيليه ...وهو شيء  بديهي ان يكون نهاية ملكه على يد احدهم ليخلص شعبه من الاحتلال 
ف اكيد الاحداث حصلت في منطقه تختلف تماما عن مصر التي تحدث عنها صليبي  
واكيد انها ليست في  مصر اليوم (( جمهورية مصر العربيه )) لاسباب وذكرناها 



لدي  كم سؤال احب من الكل الاجابه عليه ...

1_لماذا خرج موسى الى مدين ؟؟؟؟ ولم يخرج الى اي مدينه  او قريه من قرى  مصر ...فمصر كانت واسعه وكبيره ....وخصوصا ان في زمن موسى لم يكن هناك بطاقه شخصيه ...او اقمار صناعيه او استخبارات ..يمكن عن طريقها التعرف عليه ؟؟؟؟

وارجع واقول ان خروج موسى الى مدين لم يكن بأمر من الله  حتى يكون الخروج الى مدين لسبب معين ...لماذا لم يكن  خروجه الى فلسطين بحكمها الاقراب 

2_لماذا التيه كان في الجزيره العربيه .....ولم يكن في صحراء مصر ....؟؟؟؟؟ 


3_ماعلاقة خروج بني اسرائيل من مصر وغرق فرعون ومن قبل الغرق  بـ  ((ادوم)) ...التي هيه دومة الجندل في الجوف ...اذا كان التيه في الجزيره العربيه  حصل بعد غرق فرعون وجنوده بكثير 

+++++++++++++++

احب ان اوضح  ان التاريخ كتب عباره عن تكهنات لاغير ...ف بالأمس وانا ابحث عن اصل بنو اسرائيل ضحكت 

وجدت ان الويكبيديا اصبحت تكتب عن موطن بنو اسرائيل  كما جاء في نظرية الصليبي ...واعتمدتها ...ومستقبلا سوف يتناقلها  الاجيال وسوف تصبح من المسلمات كما هو الان ...وهكذا ...ف التاريخ يتأرجح مابين نظريات واستكشافات وتخمينات ....وصدق الرسول حينما امرنا ان لا نخوض في سيرة من كان قبلنا لانهم سوف يضلونا ...لذلك الجزيره العربيه من زمان كبرت الوساده  وصمت اذانها عن الخوض في تلك الامور وتوثيقها 




ودمتم بخير

----------


## منتهى الروح

> ص. 
>  الأخت الفاضلة / منتهى الروح
> اشكرك على المعلومات الجميلة وأتمنى لو أستطعتى أن تمدينا بتاريخ هذه المناطق وحكامها والأحداث التى جرت فيها فهذا بلا شك سيفيدنا كثيراً .
> 
> دمتم بخير



هذا الرابط سوف يفيدك 

http://jouf.jeeran.com/about_jouf.htm

----------


## ابن طيبة

*اختي الفاضلة منتهي الروح
ما جاء ردي بعدك الا تدعيما لمداخلتك التي سبقته
لدي قناعة قبل ان اقرا نظرية و كتب كمال الصليبي ان احداث القصة لم تكن هنا و انما كانت في مكان اخر
و الطرح الذي طرحتيه يستحق ان نبحث فيه و هذا ما اعكف عليه الان
في حفظ الله*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

جميل أتابع وأنا معكم . لى عوةدة بمشيئة الله . دمتم بخير

----------


## مظلوووم

ناقص يقولوا الفراعنه كمان من السعوديه
بجد شىء يقرف 
زى ما يكونوا مستخسرين فينا تاريخنا
اللهم انى صايم

----------


## طارق شكرى

اخى الفاضل سيد جعيتم
كيف حالك ؟
بارك الله فيك




> لنا أصدقاء متغيبين أرجو أن أرى مشاركاتهم ( غريب الدار / طارق شكرى / ماهر /من خير رع ) وهذا ليس على سبيل الحصر 
> دمتم بخير


بالطبع لم أتغيب اخى الفاضل و أتابع الموضوع من وقت لآخر و فى انتظار أفكار جديدة




> ان الله حينما قال في كتابه ...ورفعنا فوقهم الطور ...كان هذا الجبل داخل مكان سكن بنو اسرائيل او في تخوم المنطقه 
> وهذا ماوجدته بالفعل في مدينة الجوف حيث يوجد هناك جبل اسمه جبل طوير


اعلم ان البعض كان يتمنى ان يكون جبل الطور الذى اختصه الله تعالى لنفسه فى بلده و البعض يقول انه فى فلسطين و البعض يقول انه فى السعودية و لكن طبعا هذه آراء ليست لها قيمة

عامة من اجل التسلية و تمضية الوقت يمكن ان نناقش موضوع جبل طوير فلن نخسر شئ
فمن علامات جبل الطور انه فى سيناء فان كانت سيناء هذه غير سيناء المزيفة اللى فى مصر المزيفة و أن سيناء الأصلية تقع فى مملكة مصر الأصلية التى هى فى مدينة الجوف بالسعودية حاليا !!!!!!!!!! (يا مثبت العقل يا رب)

فان من علامات جبل الطور أيضا انه على شاطئ البحر فهل جبل طوير يقع أيضا على شاطئ البحر ؟!!!!!!!!!

فَلَمَّا قَضَى مُوسَى الْأَجَلَ وَسَارَ بِأَهْلِهِ آَنَسَ مِنْ جَانِبِ الطُّورِ نَارًا قَالَ لِأَهْلِهِ امْكُثُوا إِنِّي آَنَسْتُ نَارًا لَعَلِّي آَتِيكُمْ مِنْهَا بِخَبَرٍ أَوْ جَذْوَةٍ مِنَ النَّارِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَصْطَلُونَ (29) فَلَمَّا أَتَاهَا نُودِيَ مِنْ شَاطِئِ الْوَادِ الْأَيْمَنِ فِي الْبُقْعَةِ الْمُبَارَكَةِ مِنَ الشَّجَرَةِ أَنْ يَا مُوسَى إِنِّي أَنَا اللَّهُ رَبُّ الْعَالَمِينَ (30) سورة القصص

انظر اخى الكاتب او اختى الكاتبة الى (شَاطِئِ الْوَادِ الْأَيْمَنِ) و سأدرج صورة مرفقة لطور سيناء (الذى فى ايجيبت ! ) و هو بجوار الشاطئ
و قد نقلت هذه الصورة شاكرا من الموقع التالى
http://travel.maktoob.com/vb/travel161759-4




> لا ادري ماسبب تمسككم ان مصر التي ذكرت في القران هيه مصركم ...
> 
> والاسم لم يطلق عليها الا في عهد عمر ابن العاص ..وكان سبب التسميه واضح .. .ولم تعرف في كل الكتابات القديمه المكتشفه لديكم بهذا الاسم نهائيا ...وقد قرأت ان اسمها كان كمي  وتامري وتاوي وكِمِتا 
>    وهذا ماوجد في البرديات المكتشفه


كلام غير صحيح فمصر من أسمائها القديمة باللغة المصرية القديمة بالصوتيات المعروفة لنا هى مضر (او مصر) و يمكنك مراجعة الرابط التالى
http://www.touregypt.net/featurestories/kmt.htm

و كذلك فى المراسلات الدولية التى كانت تستخدم اللغة الاكادية فى ذلك الوقت كان اسمها مصر اى على المستوى الدولى و العالمى كانت تعرف بمصر و يمكنك قراءة هذه الرسالة فى عصر اخناتون على الرابط التالى و فيه نطق الحروف الاكادية بالحروف اللاتينية

http://www.kchanson.com/ANCDOCS/meso/amarna286.html

و قد تم مناقشة هذا الموضوع من حوالى سنة و نصف و يمكنك مراجعة الصفحات السابقة





> ......إذا فتح الله عليكم مصر فاتخذوا فيها جندا كثيراً، فذلك الجند خير أجناد الأرض، فقال له أبو بكر: ولم يارسول الله؟ قال: لأنهم وأزواجهم في رباط إلى يوم القيامة....الى الأن لم يجد العلماء اسناد لهذا الحديث فهو حديث ضعيف وبعض العلماء قال انه مقوله .....ولو سلمنا بصحه الحديث ...فهل ينطبق على وضع الحال الأن ...((هم وازواجهم  في رباط الى يوم القيامه )) ؟؟؟!!!!
> لو قيل في فلسطين لقلنا بصحته ...هل نسائكم في رباط ..؟؟؟


عيب كدة إنشاء الله فى رباط

يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا اصْبِرُوا وَصَابِرُوا وَرَابِطُوا وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ (200) سورة آل عمران

----------


## طارق شكرى

> ......إذا فتح الله عليكم مصر فاتخذوا فيها جندا كثيراً، فذلك الجند خير أجناد الأرض، فقال له أبو بكر: ولم يارسول الله؟ قال: لأنهم وأزواجهم في رباط إلى يوم القيامة....الى الأن لم يجد العلماء اسناد لهذا الحديث فهو حديث ضعيف وبعض العلماء قال انه مقوله .....ولو سلمنا بصحه الحديث ...فهل ينطبق على وضع الحال الأن ...((هم وازواجهم  في رباط الى يوم القيامه )) ؟؟؟!!!!
> لو قيل في فلسطين لقلنا بصحته ...هل نسائكم في رباط ..؟؟؟


عن عمر بن الخطاب قال سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول إذا فتح الله عليكم مصر فاتخذوا فيها جندا كثيرا، فذلك الجند خير أجناد الأرض، فقال له أبو بكر: ولم يا رسول الله؟ قال: لأنهم وأزواجهم في رباط إلى يوم القيامة.
(ابن عبد الحكم في فتوح مصر، كر، وفيه لهيعة عن الأسود بن مالك الحميري عن بحر ابن داخر المعافري، ولم أر للأسود؟؟ ترجمة إلا أن ابن حبان ذكر في الثقات أنه يروى عن بحر بن داخر ووثق بحرا).

و فى كشف الخفاء، الإصدار 4.05 - للإمام العجلوني
عن عمر بن العاص حدثني عمر أنه سمع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول إذا فتح الله عليكم مصر بعدي فاتخذوا فيها جندا كثيفا فذلك الجند خير أجناد الأرض قال أبو بكر ولم ذاك يا رسول الله قال إنهم في رباط إلى يوم القيامة،
وعن عمر بن الحمق قال مرفوعا تكون فتنة أسلم الناس - أو خير الناس فيها الجند الغربي فلذلك قدمت عليكم مصر.

فهل المقصود بالرباط هو الحرب و معنى ذلك ان مصر ستكون فى حرب الى يوم القيامة ؟ !

ام المقصود هو خُلُق الرباط و هو الحبس على الشيء او الثبات على الموقف كما يتضح من الحديث التالى

ففى صحيح مسلم باب فضل إسباغ الوضوء على المكاره

41 - (251) حدثنا يحيى بن أيوب وقتيبة وابن حجر. جميعا عن إسماعيل بن جعفر. قال ابن أيوب: حدثنا إسماعيل. أخبرني العلاء عن أبيه، عن أبي هريرة؛ أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:
"ألا أدلكم على ما يمحو الله به الخطايا ويرفع به الدرجات؟" قالوا: بلى. يا رسول الله! قال "إسباغ الوضوء على المكاره. وكثرة الخطا إلى المساجد. وانتظار الصلاة بعد الصلاة. فذلكم الرباط".
ش (إسباغ الوضوء على المكاره) المكاره جمع مكره. وهو ما يكرهه الإنسان ويشق عليه. والكره، بالضم والفتح، المشقة. والمعنى أن يتوضأ مع البرد الشديد والعلل التي يتأذى معها بمس الماء. (فذلكم الرباط) أي الرباط المرغب فيه. وأصل الرباط الحبس على الشيء. كأنه حبس نفسه على هذه الطاعة].
(251) حدثني إسحاق بن موسى الأنصاري. حدثنا معن. حدثنا مالك. ح وحدثنا محمد بن المثنى. حدثنا محمد بن جعفر. حدثنا شعبة. جميعا عن العلاء بن عبدالرحمن، بهذا الإسناد. وليس في حديث شعبة ذكر الرباط. وفي حديث مالك ثنتين "فذلكم الرباط. فذلكم الرباط".


و فى القرآن الكريم

بعد غزوة أحد ربط الله على قلوب المؤمنين ليثبتهم على موقفهم بعد ما اصابهم

إِذْ يُغَشِّيكُمُ النُّعَاسَ أَمَنَةً مِنْهُ وَيُنَزِّلُ عَلَيْكُمْ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَاءً لِيُطَهِّرَكُمْ بِهِ وَيُذْهِبَ عَنْكُمْ رِجْزَ الشَّيْطَانِ وَلِيَرْبِطَ عَلَى قُلُوبِكُمْ وَيُثَبِّتَ بِهِ الْأَقْدَامَ (11) سورة الأنفال

و كذلك ربط الله على قلوب اهل الكهف ليقويهم و يثبتهم على موقفهم و على ايمانهم فلا تراجع عنه

وَرَبَطْنَا عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ إِذْ قَامُوا فَقَالُوا رَبُّنَا رَبُّ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ لَنْ نَدْعُوَ مِنْ دُونِهِ إِلَهًا لَقَدْ قُلْنَا إِذًا شَطَطًا (14) سورة الكهف

و كذلك ربط الله على قلب ام موسى ليقويها و يثبتها على موقفها فلم تتراجع

وَأَصْبَحَ فُؤَادُ أُمِّ مُوسَى فَارِغًا إِنْ كَادَتْ لَتُبْدِي بِهِ لَوْلَا أَنْ رَبَطْنَا عَلَى قَلْبِهَا لِتَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ (10) سورة القصص

فالرباط خُلُق فهل يستنكر (منتهى الروح) صفة او خُلُق الرباط عن نساء المصريين حتى دونا عن الرجال
اعتقد عيب جدا و لا يليق

----------


## مظلوووم

طبعا لغه لا تخلو من الحقد والحسد على ابناء مصر ومكانه مصر العظيمه
اقول لهؤلاء موتوا بغيظكم فالكلاب تعوى والقافله تسير
لكى الله يا مصر مهد الحضاره والنبوه
وحصن الدين المتين
وسلمكى الله  من كل سوء وجعل رايتك عاليه خافقه الى يوم يبعثون
اشكرك اخى طارق وجزاك الله كل خير  :f:

----------


## طارق شكرى

رسالة تل العمارنة رقم 286
رسالة من عبدى هبة الى امنحتب الثالث
من القرن الرابع عشر قبل الميلاد
لغة الرسالة الاكادية
اكتشفت الرسالة عام 1887 بواسطة فلاحة مصرية
تظهر هذه الرسالة مدى الخلاف بين الحكام المحليين فى ارض كنعان (فلسطين)

و فى هذه الترجمة كتبت اللغة الاكادية بالحروف اللاتينية مما يمكننا من قراءتها بلغتها الاصلية و يظهر بوضوح اسم مصر فى المراسلات الدولية

a-nam?arri bêli-ia ki-b?-ma
الى الملك سيدى قل

um-mamAbdi-Heba ardu-ka-ma
رسالة من خادمك عبدى هبا

a-na 2 ?êpê bêli-ia ? arriri
عند اقدام سيدى الملك

7-ta-a-an ù 7-ta-a-an am-qut-mi
سبع مرات و سبع مرات اخر ساجدا (سبع مرات تشير الى التكرار فى اللغات السامية)

ma-an-na ip-??-ti a-na ?arri bêli-ia
ماذا فعلت للملك سيدى

i-ka-lu ka-ar-si-ia (?-? ?-a-ru)
لقد افتروا على الكذب

i-na pa-ni ?arri bêliri m Abdi-Heba
امام الملك سيدى : عبدى هبة

pa-ta-ar-mi a-na ?arri ribêli-??
قام بثورة ضد الملك سيده

a-mur a-na-ku la-aamêla-bi-ia
أترى لا ابى

ù la-aamêlit?-mi-ia ? ?-ak-na-ni
و لا امى وضعونى

i-na ??-ri an-ni-e
فى هذا المنصب

zu-ru-uh?arriri dan-nu
الذراع القوية للملك

?-?e-ri-ba-an-ni a-na bît amêl a-bi-ia
وضعتنى فى داخل قصر ابى

am-mi-nim-mi a-na e-pu-u?
لماذا ارتكب

ar-na a-na ?arri bêliri
اهانة ضد الملك سيدى

a-di ?arri bêli-ia ibalut
طالما عاش الملك (قسم بحياة الملك فى اللغات السامية)

a-qa-bi a-naamêlrabis ?arri bêli-ia
اقول لممثل الملك سيدى

am-mi-nim-mi ta-ra-ia-mu
لماذا تحب

amêlha-bi-ri ùamêlût ha-zi-a-nu-ti
العبرانيين و لكن الحكام المحليين

ta-za-ia-ru ù ki-na-an-na
تكرههم بالتبعية

?-??-wa-ru i-na pa-ni ? arri bêli-ia
لقد افترى على الكذب امام الملك سيدى

e-nu-ma yi-qa-bi hal-qa-at-mi
لاننى اقول ضاعت

mâtât ?arri bêli-ia ki-na-an-na
اراضى الملك سيدى بناء على ذلك

?-??-wa-ru a-na ? arri bêli-ia
لقد افترى على الكذب امام الملك سيدى

ù li-te-mim?arru bêli-ia
هل يمكن للملك سيدى ان يعرف ذلك

e-nu-ma ??-ka-an ? arru bêli-ia
و لو ان الملك سيدى يضع

amêluta ma-sar-ta la-ki-mi
حامية عسكرية

gab-ba-?amE-en-h a-mu
انهامو اخذها كلها (انهامو حاكم محلى مصرى و ذكر فى 27 بردية اخرى)

. . . . . . e?

. . . . . . .

. . . .Mi-is-ri
مصر

. . . ?arriribêli ri
الملك سيدى

ia-a-nu-mi amêlûta ma-sar-ta
لا توجد حامية عسكرية هنا

ù li-is-ki-en ?arru a-na mâti- ??
لذلك هل يمكن ان يتفضل الملك و يمدنا بها من اجل ارضه

li-is-k?n ?arru a-na mâti- ?? pa-ta-ra-at
هل يمكن للملك ان يمدنا بها من اجل ارضه . ارض

mâtât ?arri bêli gab- ? ?mI-li-mil-ku
الملك سيدى قد تصحرت .إليميلكو (حاكم محلى آخر)

i-hal-li-iq gab-bi mât ?arri ri
سبب الخراب لأرض الملك

ù li-is-kin ?arru bêlu a-na mâti- ??
لذلك هل يمكن للملك الإمداد من اجل ارضه

a-na-ku a-qa-bi e-ru-ub-mi
اقول اننى سوف ادخل

it-ti ?arriribêli-ia ù la-mur-mi
الى حضرة الملك سيدى و سوف انظر

2 îna ?arri bêli-ia ù nu-kur-tu me?
الى عيون الملك سيدى الاثنين . و لكن الحرب

dan-nu a-na mu-hi-ia ù la a-la-ah-e
ضد الملك كبيرة لذلك لا أستطيع

e-ra-ba i?-tu ?arri bêli-ia
ان احضر أمام الملك سيدى

ù li-it-ru-us i-na pa-ni ? arri
لذلك ربما تبدوا جيدة امام الملك

lu-ma-?e-ra amêlûta ma- sar-ta
هل يمكن ان يرسل حامية عسكرية

ù li-lu-ub ù la-mu-ur 2 înâ
و انا سوف آتى و ارى عيون الملك الاثنين

?arri bêli-ia e-nu-ma ? arru bêli-ia
للملك سيدى طالما الملك

ibalut e-nu-ma it-ta-zu-?amêl rabi sûtu
عاش(قسم) و حينما الموظفين الملكيين ظهروا

a-qa-bi hal-qa-at-mi mâtât ?arri ri
قلت ارض الملك ضاعت

la ta-sa-mi-? a-na ia-a-?i
و لكنهم لم يستمعوا لى

hal-qu-mi gab-biamêlût ha-zi-a-nu-ti
كل الحكام المحللين ضاعوا

ia-a-nu-miamêlha-zi-a-nu a-na ?arri bêli
لم يبقى حاكم واحد للملك السيد

li-din ?arru pa-ni-? ? a-naamêlûtpi-da-ti
اجعل الملك يعيد اهتمامه لعساكره من الرماه

ù lu-si-miamêlût sâbu pi-da-ti
حتى قوات الرماة

?arri bêli-ia ia-a-nu-mi mâtâti a-na ?arri
للملك سيدى تتقدم . لم تبقى اراضى للملك

amêlûtHa-bi-ru ha-bat gab-bi mâtât ?arri
العبرانيين استولوا على كل اراضى الملك

?um-ma i-ba-?? - ?iamêlsâbê pi-da-ti
لو قوات الرماة وصلت

i-na ?atti an-ni-ti i-ba-? ?-?i mâtât
هذه السنة فاراضى

?arri bêli ù ?um-ma ia-a-nu-miamêlsâbê pi-da-ti
الملك سيدى ستنجوا . و لكن لو قوات الرماة لم تصل

hal-qa-at mâtât ?arri bêli-ia
فاراضى الملك ضائعة

a-na t?p-?ar ? arri bêli-ia um-mamAbdi-He-ba
الى كاتب الملك سيدى رسالة عبدى هبة

ar-du-ka-ma ?e-ri-ib a-wa-t? me ?
خادمك  :ما يعتبر حاليا فصاحة

ba-na-ta a-na ?arri bêli-ia h al-qa-at
الكلمات امام الملك سيدى.  مفقودة

gab-bi mâtât ?arri bêli-ia
ارض الملك سيدى

لم استطع وضع الحروف العالية كما هى و لذلك فمن يريد رؤية النص الاكادى بوضوح يمكن زيارة الموقع

http://tarekshokry.tripod.com/amarna286.html

----------


## طارق شكرى

> طبعا لغه لا تخلو من الحقد والحسد على ابناء مصر ومكانه مصر العظيمه
> اقول لهؤلاء موتوا بغيظكم فالكلاب تعوى والقافله تسير
> لكى الله يا مصر مهد الحضاره والنبوه
> وحصن الدين المتين
> وسلمكى الله  من كل سوء وجعل رايتك عاليه خافقه الى يوم يبعثون
> اشكرك اخى طارق وجزاك الله كل خير


اخى العزيز حتى لا نظلم احد فمنتهى الروح هذا واضح جدا ان اسلوبه فى الكتابة مش سعودى خالص فالخليجيين عامة بيبان عليهم
و بالطبع السعوديين اخواتنا و لهم معزة كبيرة عندنا

----------


## منتهى الروح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اولا اهدي سلامي لكل من ابن طيبه والصاعق وغريب الدار وسيد جعيثم افتقدت تواجدكم  واتمنى ان تكونو بصحه وعافيه  وكذلك للاخ مظلوم والاخ طارق شكري 




اولا ...لا اريد ان انزل بمستوى هذا الحوار الرائع ...الذي وان اختلفنا على مافيه فلن نختلف على مكارم الاخلاق وحسن صياغة الحوار ومنتهى الاخويه في سطوره ...





> ناقص يقولوا الفراعنه كمان من السعوديه
> بجد شىء يقرف 
> زى ما يكونوا مستخسرين فينا تاريخنا
> اللهم انى صايم




اولا.... يا اخي لايزيد من رصيد الجزيره العربيه ان كان فرعون منها... او ينقص منها شيء ان كان ليس منها ...ف الله اختصها بأن جعل معظم الانبياء  منها... ووطئت ارجلهم ثراها..... وبها بيته المعظم ... فلا اجد شيء من حضاره وتاريخ  العالم  يوازي تلك المفخره لهذه الارض  حتى وان كانت صحراء قاحله لا حياة فيها  ولا ابنيه واهرام تعتلي ارضها   ف ارضها مباركه من شمالها لجنوبها ومن شرقها لغربها ...



ثانيا ....انا لم اتحدث فيما طرحت هنا عن الفراعنه  ...انا تحدثت عن فرعون واحد فقط  وهو فرعون موسى ...والذي لم يذكر غيره في القران ولا اعتقد اصلا انه يوجد فرعون اخر غيره اطلق عليه هذا الاسم ....ولم اتطرق لاي من فراعنتكم لا بخير ولا بشر 

فرعون موسى الذي  بنظري ماهو الا ك شبيه لصدام حسين ديكتاتور لاغير ...لا اعتقد ان في عصره كانت هناك نهضه عمرانيه  او نهضه علميه هائله ك التي خلفها ابائكم الفراعنه ... كانت هناك نهضه تناسب تلك الازمنه قد تكون لاتذكر فيما يوجد الأن من حضاره قديمه في ارض مصر.... والسبب في ذلك ان في اي عصر ظهر فيه نبي او رسل ...لم يكن هناك مجال للتطور الثقافي او العمراني  والتوسع فيه بالشكل الذي يفوق التوقعات ...لان غلبت الدين تكون اكبر ....والمد والجزر في التصديق والتكذيب بما جاء به الرسل تعيق قيام اي حضاره هائله  لانه لم يظهر اي نبي او رسول الا في قرى بغت وطغت على امر الله فكان عقابها الهلاك والدمار 





> زى ما يكونوا مستخسرين فينا تاريخنا



.... اما قولك مستخسرين فينا تاريخنا ....يا اخي الشمس لا تحجب بغربال ....لو شايف ان اسطري التي كانت تخمينات لاغير سوف تغير من تاريخ مصر العريق الذي مازال حتى الأن كل يوم نكتشف مدى روعته وتقدمه ...ف انت خاطأ... 


انا قبل ان ابدا حديثي ذكرت ان كل ماسوف اكتب ماهو الا تخمينات  ليس عليكم الأخذ بها...وهي من باب اثراء الموضوع لاغير وليس من باب التعدي على حضارتكم ...لاني عارفه ان  هناك من سوف ينط ويتهمني بهذا الأتهام  ....وان مهما ذكر من مؤلفات واستنتاجات لن تغير من مسيرة التاريخ شيء ...لأننا للاسف نقرا فقط ولا نبحث ...ولا نحاول ان نشغل عقولنا ...اخذنا تاريخنا من اعدائنا ...والسبب واضح ومعروف لا ينكره الا جاهل ...

ف اذا كنت انا حاقده وحاسده على حضارتكم ....هل كل من شارك في هذا الموضوع واعلن تشكيكه في الكثير مماكتب في التاريخ المصري ...وهم ابناء جلدتكم ....بردوه حاقدين وحاسدين ..؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  لماذا لم تسن قلمك عليهم وتتهمهم انهم غير مصريين !!!!!



تحياتي لك  طارق شكري واشكر لك ماتفضلت به من معلومات تخدم الموضوع ...





> اعلم ان البعض كان يتمنى ان يكون جبل الطور الذى اختصه الله تعالى لنفسه فى بلده و البعض يقول انه فى فلسطين و البعض يقول انه فى السعودية و لكن طبعا هذه آراء ليست لها قيمة


قد نتمنى فعلا ...ولكن ما فائدة الأمنيات ...هل تحل بركات الله الى الأن على جبل الطور في سيناء ...
هل مازال يسمع كلام الله عز وجل يتنزل على هذا الجبل الى الأن ..؟؟؟
هل مازلت قدم موسى تطىء هذا الجبل الى الأن.... غير اليهود والصهاينه ...؟؟؟حتى وان كان هوفعلا 
 فلا اعتقد انها  مازالت  البقعة المباركه ...







> عامة من اجل التسلية و تمضية الوقت يمكن ان نناقش موضوع جبل طوير فلن نخسر شئ
> فمن علامات جبل الطور انه فى سيناء فان كانت سيناء هذه غير سيناء المزيفة اللى فى مصر المزيفة و أن سيناء الأصلية تقع فى مملكة مصر الأصلية التى هى فى مدينة الجوف بالسعودية حاليا !!!!!!!!!! (يا مثبت العقل يا رب)
> 
> فان من علامات جبل الطور أيضا انه على شاطئ البحر فهل جبل طوير يقع أيضا على شاطئ البحر ؟!!!!!!!!!
> 
> فَلَمَّا قَضَى مُوسَى الْأَجَلَ وَسَارَ بِأَهْلِهِ آَنَسَ مِنْ جَانِبِ الطُّورِ نَارًا قَالَ لِأَهْلِهِ امْكُثُوا إِنِّي آَنَسْتُ نَارًا لَعَلِّي آَتِيكُمْ مِنْهَا بِخَبَرٍ أَوْ جَذْوَةٍ مِنَ النَّارِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَصْطَلُونَ (29) فَلَمَّا أَتَاهَا نُودِيَ مِنْ شَاطِئِ الْوَادِ الْأَيْمَنِ فِي الْبُقْعَةِ الْمُبَارَكَةِ مِنَ الشَّجَرَةِ أَنْ يَا مُوسَى إِنِّي أَنَا اللَّهُ رَبُّ الْعَالَمِينَ (30) سورة القصص
> 
> انظر اخى الكاتب او اختى الكاتبة الى (شَاطِئِ الْوَادِ الْأَيْمَنِ) و سأدرج صورة مرفقة لطور سيناء (الذى فى ايجيبت ! ) و هو بجوار الشاطئ
> و قد نقلت هذه الصورة شاكرا من الموقع التالى
> http://travel.maktoob.com/vb/travel161759-4




هذا ما ابغى.... نتحدث ونتحاور هنا من اجل التسليه وضياع الوقت  والخبره كذلك ...وليس من اجل الشحناء والبغضاء ...


اولا ....لم يكن هناك جزم بأن الواد الذي ذكر ...كان بحراً....هاتلي اثبات مدعم  من كتاب اوسنه أن الله يقصد بالواد ...((البحر))  حتى اصرف نظري  كل العلماء والمفسرين اختلفو في ذلك   ان الله يقصد بالواد البحر ...ويقصد بالبحر الواد... ايظاً لنا الحق نقبله او نرفضه وليس شيء مسلم به  ..مادام لم يقل الله انه في شاطىء البحر ..اذا احتمال انه بالفعل واد هو الاصح  والذي لامجال للتشكيك فيه لانه كلام الله الغير قابل للتأويل ... وعلم ذلك عند الله  ...زي ماقالو حينما لم يجدو في مصر غير نهر واحد فقط  ان فرعون يقصد بالانهار نهر النيل وروافده ... وحينما لم يتوافق عمر فرعون الذي يقال انه رميس مع فترة ولادة موسى وفترة ارساله الي فرعون ليدعوه الى الله  قالو اذا هناك اكثر من فرعون .....

ثانياً.....مسألة الجوف لم تكن مسأله مسلم بها استنتاج قديكون انا اول من طرحه ولو اخبرت به اي  احد من ابناء المملكه او منطقة  الجوف لضحك ... قد قادني لأستنتاجي هذا بعض من المعالم الاثريه  في المنطقه ...ومن ثم بحثت وقرأت ووجدت ان هذه المنطقه الأنسب لتكون مسرح الاحداث   ...
فهناك بعض العلماء والمفسرين فسرو ان مدين هي في اليمن استنتاج لا غير ايظاً ...وليس شيء قاطع  لا مجال فيه لتغير...وكأن ماسمعناه وقرأناه قرآن منزل ...حتى القران فسر حسب الاهواء 





> كلام غير صحيح فمصر من أسمائها القديمة باللغة المصرية القديمة بالصوتيات المعروفة لنا هى مضر (او مصر) و يمكنك مراجعة الرابط التالى
> http://www.touregypt.net/featurestories/kmt.htm
> 
> و كذلك فى المراسلات الدولية التى كانت تستخدم اللغة الاكادية فى ذلك الوقت كان اسمها مصر اى على المستوى الدولى و العالمى كانت تعرف بمصر و يمكنك قراءة هذه الرسالة فى عصر اخناتون على الرابط التالى و فيه نطق الحروف الاكادية بالحروف اللاتينية
> 
> http://www.kchanson.com/ANCDOCS/meso/amarna286.html
> 
> و قد تم مناقشة هذا الموضوع من حوالى سنة و نصف و يمكنك مراجعة الصفحات السابقة



اولا لن ادخل في نقاش في اسم مصر  مره اخرى .... لأني سبق وتكلمت في ذلك 

ثانياً...والاهم ان القرآن لم يتحدث عن دوله نهائيا ً... القران تكلم عن موقع حدث و منطقة وقوعه واسم هذه المنطقه ... ف احتمال ان تكون مصر هذه دوله احتمال  غبي جدا  وانجرار وراء عواطف فقط ...


.والدليل 

{وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِن قَبْلِكَ إِلاَّ رِجَالاً نُّوحِي إِلَيْهِم مِّنْ أَهْلِ الْقُرَى}
لم يكن في ذلك الزمن او في عصر الانبياء دوله كامله لها سياده كامله على كل القرى والمدن حتى يطلق عليها اسم معين ...كانت هناك قرى ومدن ولكل منها حاكم خاص بها  واكبر مثال ان هود ارسل الى قوم عاد في الاحقاف ..وصالح الى قوم ثمود في الحجر ..وشعيب الى مدين ...وكلهم في منطقه واحده وهكذا 
فمن اي قريه ارسل موسى ...

ثالثاً .....لماذا قال تعالى طور سينا...ولم يقل طور مصر بحكم ان سيناء من ضمن مصر وفراعنتها فراعنة مصر ايظا...وان سيناء تابعه لمصر في تلك الازمنه ...؟؟؟؟  لماذا فصلها الله هنا عن مصر وذكرها ك منطقه  لحدث معين ... وفي باقي سياق القصه ذكر مصر ك دوله 

رابعا.....لقد ذكرت انك متابع للموضوع ...ولكن لم اجد لك اي شيء كتبته  نتيجه لاستنتاج تطرق اليه عقلك وتفكيرك ...غير ماقرئت وسمعت وشاهدت  فقمت بنقله هنا ...نحن في هذا الموضوع قد يكون الكل يعلم ماقمت بنقله ...ولكن هنا لنتحاور اي نضيف شيء جديد لم يملى علينا ...قد يكون صحيح وقد يكون غير صحيح اهم شيء نفكر نستنتج ولا نكون تابع لقول احد او لفكر احد ...






> اخى العزيز حتى لا نظلم احد فمنتهى الروح هذا واضح جدا ان اسلوبه فى الكتابة مش سعودى خالص فالخليجيين عامة بيبان عليهم
> و بالطبع السعوديين اخواتنا و لهم معزة كبيرة عندنا


 لم افهم قصدك ....يعني ايش بيبان عليهم ....قصدك مش رغايين وبتوع كلام يعني  :Mad:  وبيحبو يسمعو فقط ومش بيعلقووو ...معليش .... خلقت رغايه وبحب اشغل دماغي شويه مش مهم صح اهم شيء يفضل شغال عشان ميصداااش 

فكرتني بموقف حصل مع بابا  كنت في مره تعبانه ووداني بابا المستشفى الي بيشتغل فيه  وكان متغيب عن الشغل وقتها عشان كنت تعبانه 
ف التقى   بطبيب في نفس المستشفى الي بيشتغل فيها ف الطبيب ده حكالوو  عن امر مهم حصل في الاداره  وفضل بابا يسمع لحد ما الراجل خلص ...ابتسم بابا وقال ما شاء الله وسلم عليه ومشي ...بعدين بسأل بابا معقول مسئول كبير في المستشفى مابتعرف الي يحصل فيها  ...قالي والله الموضوع لسه مخلصووو امبارح مع الوزير  بس محبيتش اكسف الراجل  :Biggrin: 

بابا مثال لشعب الجزيره العربيه   :Ala:  مش بيحب الكلام الكثير  حتى لو عندهم جزء من الحقيقه بيحبو يسمعو بس 




> و بالطبع السعوديين اخواتنا و لهم معزة كبيرة عندنا




 ولكم من المعزه واكثر 



ولا دخل للمعزه والاخوه في شيء لك مطلق الحريه ان تقبله اوترفضه واختلاف الرأي لايفسد للود قضيه  :Love: 

++++++++++++++++++++++++

----------


## طارق شكرى

طبعا لا يوجد على سطح الارض ما يدنوا من شرف او طهارة ارض بيت الله الحرام
و لكن الغيرة على اسم مصر طبعا من حقنا و كذلك الغيرة على اللغة العربية فلا يصح ان نقول اسم مصر العربى فيه تدليس و الاسم الأسلم هو الاسم الإغريقي لمصر ايجيبتوس و مشتقاته (و الثابت ان اول من اطلقه على مصر هو الشاعر الاغريقى هوميروس)
و هذا طبعا كلام غير صحيح و فيه شطط و جئت لك بالمستندات ما يثبت ان اسم مصر العربى هو اسم مصر المتداول منذ آلاف السنين و اعتقد بعد هذا المستند فموضوع اسم مصر القديم قد اغلق
و بالمناسبة هذه البردية (بردية تل العمارنة رقم 286) محفوظة فى متحف برلين




> فرعون موسى الذي بنظري ماهو الا ك شبيه لصدام حسين ديكتاتور لاغير ...لا اعتقد ان في عصره كانت هناك نهضه عمرانيه او نهضه علميه هائله ك التي خلفها ابائكم الفراعنه ... كانت هناك نهضه تناسب تلك الازمنه قد تكون لاتذكر فيما يوجد الأن من حضاره قديمه في ارض مصر.... والسبب في ذلك ان في اي عصر ظهر فيه نبي او رسل ...لم يكن هناك مجال للتطور الثقافي او العمراني والتوسع فيه بالشكل الذي يفوق التوقعات ...لان غلبت الدين تكون اكبر ....والمد والجزر في التصديق والتكذيب بما جاء به الرسل تعيق قيام اي حضاره هائله لانه لم يظهر اي نبي او رسول الا في قرى بغت وطغت على امر الله فكان عقابها الهلاك والدمار


فى هذا اتفق معك و اعتقد ان فرعون نفسه كان عنده اهتمامات دينية شاذة اختلفت حتى مع ما نعرفه عن الديانة المصرية القديمة و يجب ان لا ننسى حوارات فرعون الدينية مع سيدنا موسى التى افرد لها القرآن الكريم آيات متعددة و كذلك ادعاء فرعون لهداية قومه

قَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ مَا أُرِيكُمْ إِلَّا مَا أَرَى وَمَا أَهْدِيكُمْ إِلَّا سَبِيلَ الرَّشَادِ



> قد نتمنى فعلا ...ولكن ما فائدة الأمنيات ...هل تحل بركات الله الى الأن على جبل الطور في سيناء ...
> هل مازال يسمع كلام الله عز وجل يتنزل على هذا الجبل الى الأن ..؟؟؟
> هل مازلت قدم موسى تطىء هذا الجبل الى الأن.... غير اليهود والصهاينه ...؟؟؟حتى وان كان هوفعلا 
> فلا اعتقد انها مازالت البقعة المباركه ...


عذرا هذا الموضوع لا يحتاج منى اى رد و لكن يمكنك قراءة القرآن الكريم لتعرفى منزلة الطور كما كانت منزلة الكعبة مصانة حتى مع وجود الاصنام




> اولا ....لم يكن هناك جزم بأن الواد الذي ذكر ...كان بحراً....هاتلي اثبات مدعم من كتاب اوسنه أن الله يقصد بالواد ...((البحر)) حتى اصرف نظري كل العلماء والمفسرين اختلفو في ذلك ان الله يقصد بالواد البحر ...ويقصد بالبحر الواد... ايظاً لنا الحق نقبله او نرفضه وليس شيء مسلم به ..مادام لم يقل الله انه في شاطىء البحر ..اذا احتمال انه بالفعل واد هو الاصح والذي لامجال للتشكيك فيه لانه كلام الله الغير قابل للتأويل ... وعلم ذلك عند الله ...زي ماقالو حينما لم يجدو في مصر غير نهر واحد فقط ان فرعون يقصد بالانهار نهر النيل وروافده ... وحينما لم يتوافق عمر فرعون الذي يقال انه رميس مع فترة ولادة موسى وفترة ارساله الي فرعون ليدعوه الى الله قالو اذا هناك اكثر من فرعون .....


الله اعلم فلا احب الاختلاف فى تفسير القرآن الكريم ففى هذا الموضوع ليس لى رأى و من الأفضل ان نتركه للمتخصصين بالتفسير و هم اعلم باللغة




> ثانياً.....مسألة الجوف لم تكن مسأله مسلم بها استنتاج قديكون انا اول من طرحه ولو اخبرت به اي احد من ابناء المملكه او منطقة الجوف لضحك ... قد قادني لأستنتاجي هذا بعض من المعالم الاثريه في المنطقه ...ومن ثم بحثت وقرأت ووجدت ان هذه المنطقه الأنسب لتكون مسرح الاحداث ...
> فهناك بعض العلماء والمفسرين فسرو ان مدين هي في اليمن استنتاج لا غير ايظاً ...وليس شيء قاطع لا مجال فيه لتغير...وكأن ماسمعناه وقرأناه قرآن منزل ...حتى القران فسر حسب الاهواء


اعتقد بالفعل ان البعض من غير المؤهلين يحب تفسير القرآن تفسير حسب هواه او يشكك فى بعض الايات المحكمات بارخص الاثمان ان لم تأتى على هواه و لكنه بالطبع سيندم اشد الندم يوم لا ينفعه الندم




> ثانياً...والاهم ان القرآن لم يتحدث عن دوله نهائيا ً... القران تكلم عن موقع حدث و منطقة وقوعه واسم هذه المنطقه ... ف احتمال ان تكون مصر هذه دوله احتمال غبي جدا وانجرار وراء عواطف فقط ...
> 
> 
> .والدليل 
> 
> {وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِن قَبْلِكَ إِلاَّ رِجَالاً نُّوحِي إِلَيْهِم مِّنْ أَهْلِ الْقُرَى}
> لم يكن في ذلك الزمن او في عصر الانبياء دوله كامله لها سياده كامله على كل القرى والمدن حتى يطلق عليها اسم معين ...كانت هناك قرى ومدن ولكل منها حاكم خاص بها واكبر مثال ان هود ارسل الى قوم عاد في الاحقاف ..وصالح الى قوم ثمود في الحجر ..وشعيب الى مدين ...وكلهم في منطقه واحده وهكذا 
> فمن اي قريه ارسل موسى ...


اعتقد انك تقصدين بالغباء ان تكون مصر هذه دولة لاننى قلت مملكة مصر
بماذا ارد عليك 
و على فكرة انا ممكن برضه ادخل المنتدى بشخصية ثانية و اذكر مثل هذه الالفاظ

انظرى الى قوله تعالى

وَنَادَى فِرْعَوْنُ فِي قَوْمِهِ قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ أَلَيْسَ لِي مُلْكُ مِصْرَ وَهَذِهِ الْأَنْهَارُ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِي أَفَلَا تُبْصِرُونَ (51) سورة الزخرف

يَا قَوْمِ لَكُمُ الْمُلْكُ الْيَوْمَ ظَاهِرِينَ فِي الْأَرْضِ فَمَنْ يَنْصُرُنَا مِنْ بَأْسِ اللَّهِ إِنْ جَاءَنَا قَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ مَا أُرِيكُمْ إِلَّا مَا أَرَى وَمَا أَهْدِيكُمْ إِلَّا سَبِيلَ الرَّشَادِ (29) سورة غافر

فما معنى (مُلْكُ مِصْرَ) الا تعنى انها مملكة مصر
طبعا لو حبينا نلف و ندور ممكن نقول انها كانت عزبة مصر و فرعون فرحان ان عنده عزبة
اما قول مؤمن آل فرعون (يَا قَوْمِ لَكُمُ الْمُلْكُ الْيَوْمَ ظَاهِرِينَ فِي الْأَرْضِ) فممكن نقول ان العزبة كانت كبيرة شوية و منزلين ليها إعلان فى التليفزيون




> ثالثاً .....لماذا قال تعالى طور سينا...ولم يقل طور مصر بحكم ان سيناء من ضمن مصر وفراعنتها فراعنة مصر ايظا...وان سيناء تابعه لمصر في تلك الازمنه ...؟؟؟؟ لماذا فصلها الله هنا عن مصر وذكرها ك منطقه لحدث معين ... وفي باقي سياق القصه ذكر مصر ك دوله


هل معنى انه قال طور سيناء انه فصل سيناء عن مصر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل تحديد المكان ممنوع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
و هل معنى ذلك انه عندما يذكر جانب الطور (او جوار الطور) انه يفصل منطقة الطور عن سيناء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وَنَادَيْنَاهُ مِنْ جَانِبِ الطُّورِ الْأَيْمَنِ وَقَرَّبْنَاهُ نَجِيًّا (52) سورة مريم

فهل كان يجب ان يقول ناديناه من مصر او ناديناه من سيناء و قربناه نجيا




> رابعا.....لقد ذكرت انك متابع للموضوع ...ولكن لم اجد لك اي شيء كتبته نتيجه لاستنتاج تطرق اليه عقلك وتفكيرك ...غير ماقرئت وسمعت وشاهدت فقمت بنقله هنا ...نحن في هذا الموضوع قد يكون الكل يعلم ماقمت بنقله ...ولكن هنا لنتحاور اي نضيف شيء جديد لم يملى علينا ...قد يكون صحيح وقد يكون غير صحيح اهم شيء نفكر نستنتج ولا نكون تابع لقول احد او لفكر احد ...


ادخلى على الرابط ده

(تم حذف الرابط)

فهذا موضوعى فقولى لى هو منقول عن مين (تم حذف كلمة )

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الاخوة الافاضل طارق شكري
مظلوم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
الاخت الفاضلة منتهي الروح عرضت (نظرية) فاما نؤيدها و اما تنقض اركانها و ليكن سبيلنا في ذلك هو طرح الحجة بالحجة و القرينة بالقرينة بدون اللجوء الي التهكم و السخرية فحتي هذه اللحظة لا ندري اينا نظريته الصحيحة
برجاء الالتزام بالحوار الهاديء البناء بعيدا عن العصبية 
في حفظ الله*

----------


## غريب الدار

الأخت الفاضلة منتدى الروح
أشكر لك سؤالك عنا و الحمد لله نحن بخير و كل عام و انتم و جميع أعضاء المنتدى بخير

لاحظت نبره من بعض المشاركين توحي بالتحيز و التعصب فآثرت عدم المشاركة حتى لا يفسر كلامي بشكل يزعل أحد ... فما لمسته هنا هو الحوار من أجل الحقيقة التي نجهلها جميعا حتى يجليها المولى عز و جل ... و ما مشاركتي هنا إلا لكي أفيد و أستفيد ...

و أشكر كل مشاركة هادفه مفيدة و حتى لا أنسى أحد أشكركم جميعا ...

و رجاءا ثم رجاءا أوجهه لأصحاب المشاركات التي جاءت فيها بعض التعنيف فرجاء من أصحابها عدم تكرارها حتى لا نضطر ترك الساحة لهم .... مع إحترامي لهم جميعا و كلنا أخوه و ما يؤذي أحدنا يؤذينا .

دمتم بخير

----------


## طارق شكرى

شكرا
و رجاء حذف جميع مشاركاتى
فمن غير المعقول حذف كلمة يا عاقلة و اعتبارها الفاظ لا تليق و تركها تقول لى (فاحتمال ان تكون مصر هذه دوله احتمال غبي جدا) !!!!
اليس الحذف غريب شوية ؟

----------


## مظلوووم

> ... ف احتمال ان تكون مصر هذه دوله احتمال غبي جدا وانجرار وراء عواطف فقط ...





> لا ادري ماسبب تمسككم ان مصر التي ذكرت في القران هيه مصركم ...





> ......إذا فتح الله عليكم مصر فاتخذوا فيها جندا كثيراً، فذلك الجند خير أجناد الأرض، فقال له أبو بكر: ولم يارسول الله؟ قال: لأنهم وأزواجهم في رباط إلى يوم القيامة....الى الأن لم يجد العلماء اسناد لهذا الحديث فهو حديث ضعيف وبعض العلماء قال انه مقوله .....ولو سلمنا بصحه الحديث ...فهل ينطبق على وضع الحال الأن ...((هم وازواجهم في رباط الى يوم القيامه )) ؟؟؟!!!!
> لو قيل في فلسطين لقلنا بصحته ...هل نسائكم في رباط ..؟؟؟





> قد نتمنى فعلا ...ولكن ما فائدة الأمنيات ...هل تحل بركات الله الى الأن على جبل الطور في سيناء ...
> هل مازال يسمع كلام الله عز وجل يتنزل على هذا الجبل الى الأن ..؟؟؟
> هل مازلت قدم موسى تطىء هذا الجبل الى الأن.... غير اليهود والصهاينه ...؟؟؟حتى وان كان هوفعلا 
> فلا اعتقد انها مازالت البقعة المباركه ...





> ...فمصر التي ذكرت في احداث يوسف كانت من ضمن مملكة بنو اسرائيل







> بابا مثال لشعب الجزيره العربيه  مش بيحب الكلام الكثير حتى لو عندهم جزء من الحقيقه بيحبو يسمعو بس


هوا فى ايه ؟

----------


## الصاعق

*الأحداث حدثت في مصر بلا أدنى شك من ناحيتي*

*والطور هو " طور سينين" وهو طور سيناء، والمصدر القرأني ليس الوحيد الذي تحدث عن القصة فهناك المصدر التوارتي، وكلا المصدرين يجمعان على حدوث الأحداث هنا في مصر وأن الطور المبارك في سيناء.*

*لكني رغم ذلك لست بممتنع عن مناقشة من يود أن يصرف الأيات الواردة في الذكر الحكيم عن معناها الظاهر والواضح، على أن يأتي بدليل قاطع دامغ ( ليس مجرد فكرة ) على ذلك، والحقيقة إن كل ما طرح في هذا الشأن من وجهة نظري المتواضعة لا يرقى حتى إلى مستوى النظرية، مجرد حتى الأن هي بعد فكرة تفتقر إلى أدلة تدعمها*

*والسلام ختام*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*و انا اتفق معك اخي الصاعق فيما اوردت في مداخلتك السابقة "لكني رغم ذلك لست بممتنع عن مناقشة من يود أن يصرف الأيات الواردة في الذكر الحكيم عن معناها الظاهر والواضح، على أن يأتي بدليل قاطع دامغ  "هي فكرة تحتاج الي ادلة منطفية حتي تصبح نظرية فاذا تطورت لذلك فانها تحتاج الي ادلة مادية حتي تصبح حقيقة
اما ان نتراشق و يحتد بعضنا علي البعض و نتهكم علي بعضنا البعض فهذا لم يكن من خصال المشاركين في هذا الموضوع جميعا حتي عندما اختلفنا كلنا و كل منا عرض فكرته عرضها بمنتهي اليسر و تقبل نقضها بكل احترام لمن نقضها
في حفظ الله
*

----------


## الصاعق

*بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز* 

*يجب ألا نحجر على الأفكار، والمناقشة هي الوسيلة الوحيدة لتأييد أو تفنيد أي فكرة*

*في حفظ الله*

----------


## منتهى الروح

> طبعا لا يوجد على سطح الارض ما يدنوا من شرف او طهارة ارض بيت الله الحرام
> و لكن الغيرة على اسم مصر طبعا من حقنا و كذلك الغيرة على اللغة العربيه


تحياتي لك اخي طارق شكري ... ولكل المشاركين في هذا الموضوع 

وااسف شديد الاسف لو كنت قلت شيء قد كان فيه اسأه لك او لغيرك 

ويشهد الله انني اغار على مصر واكن لمصر واهلها من الحب ما يوزاي بلدي فكل قطر عربي مسلم هو 

وطني الثاني ....انا لم اكن اقصد من حديثي هذه  سوى طرح رؤى اخرى قد اجدها من خلال تفكيري المتواضع 

صحيحه  ليس لها اي علاقه بمصر انما تحليلي لها بما فهمته من خلال ايات القرآن الكريم وبعض الشواهد 

وليس ملزم بها غيري ولم اكن اقصد ان انتقص من مكانت مصر ولا تاريخها فمكانتها محفوظه وتاريخها 

باقي وراسخ رسوخ الجبال لم يبدله الدهر او يمحي اثره ....انما كان حديثي من باب التوضيح لا غير


 سواء اصبت ام  أخطات ...انا لا ناقه لي ولا جمل في الموضوع فليس لي لااغراض سياسيه او دينيه اسعى من وراها لشيء قد يضر بمصر او اهلها...فمن انا ...انا لاشيء حتى قد يكون لكلامي وتحليلي صدى او اثر قد يحدث منه بلبله اوخلافه ....

اما بالنسبه للموضوع فسوف اسجل متابعتي له فقط واتمنى ان لا يكون لأحد  في قلبه شيء علي  ...

ودمتم بخير وعافيه

----------


## ابن طيبة

*بارك الله لنا فيك اختنا منتهي الروح
و زادك من علمه و فضله*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

أرجو أن يقبل الجميع عذرى فى تأخرى لأسباب خارجة عن إرادتى . أرى بعض الخلاف الذى لا أتمناه وأن كنت أرحب بالأختلاف فى الرأى مع الألتزام بقواعد الحوار . وحتى الأن أرى أن من أختلفوا كان لهم هدف سامى وهو الوصول للحقيقة وإذا كانت بعض العبارات قد سقطت من أحدنا سهواً فلنعذره فالمعلوم عن جميع من شاركوا فى الموضوع الأخلاق الطيبة . أرجو أذا كان أحد قد تأثر سلباً أن يعتبرنى أنا من أخطأ ( بالمصرى أمسحو الغلط فيه ) والأن أدعوا الجميع لمواصلة حوارنا الراقى ولى عودة بعد قرأة متأنية لجميع المشاركات التى فاتتنى . دمت بخير وحب

----------


## ابن طيبة

*عود احمد استاذنا الجليل سيد ابراهيم
لا حرمنا منك ابدا*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

فى البداية اشكر الصديق العزيز طارق شكرى على جهده وعلى المعلومات الرائعة فى مشاركته رقم 571 واقول اننى عندما اثرت موضوع مكان جبل الطور ومجمع البحرين فإن ذلك كان فى صلب الموضوع واشكر كل من اجتهد فيه بالرأى واعتقد اننا مستقبلاً من الممكن ان نرى أراء اخرى فى نفس الموضع تحرك الماء الراكد.
وقد تفاجئت بوجود اكثر من مكان تم تسميتهم بجبل الطور ولا اعرف هل هذه الأسماء حديثة أم قديمه مها على سبيل المثال ما وجدته فى موقع فلسطينى ( وكان الباحث عيسى محمد عونة من قرية عرب الشبلي داخل أراضي 48 قد استعرض في كتابه “عرب الصبيح تاريخ ورواية” تاريخ عشيرة الصبيح التي كانت تقيم في سفوح جبل الطور قضاء الناصرة وعرفت بشدة بأس أبنائها ومشاركتهم في الكفاح الوطني الفلسطيني ضد المشروع الاستيطاني الصهيوني. )
(جنوب مدينة نابلس يقع جبل جرزيم ويرتفع عن سطح البحر 780 مترا، يسكن على هذا الجبل فلسطينون ينتمون إلى الطائفة السامرية التى تناهض الصهيونية وتعتبر إقامة دولة اسرائيل كفرا. وتجسد الطائفة السامرية الديانة اليهودية الأصلية، وأبناؤها هم اليهود الحقيقيون الوحيدون. اما الباقون فهم متنسبون الى الديانة اليهودية ولا يمثلون اليهود الأصليين من الناحية العرقية، وذلك اذا جاز لليهودية ان تكون عرقا.
وتكثر الينابيع فى جبل جرزيم حيث يبلغ عددها 22 ينبوعا. يقع الجبل إلى الجنوب من مدينة نابلس وهو بارتفاع 881 مترا عن سطح البحر ويطلق عليه اسم جبل الطور أو جبل البركة. ويضم أشجاراً حرجية، وتسكن الطائفة السامرية على قمته والتى تعتبر من الطوائف قليلة العدد فى العالم حيث يبلغ عدد أفرادها حوالى 600 نسمة موزعين على منطقتين الأولى جبل جرزيم/ نابلس والقسم الثانى فى منطقة حولون بالقرب من تل أبيب "تل الربيع".)
وأن كنت أحترم جهد الجميع فأننى أظن أنجبل الطور المقصود هو الموجود فى سيناء وفى موقع وكيبديا وجدت  (أما كلمة الطور التي كانت تطلق علي سيناء في المصادر العربية، فهي كلمة أرامية تعني "الجبل" ، وهذا يعني أن طور سيناء تعني " جبل القمر " ، وكان قدماء المصريين يطلقون علي أرض الطور اسم " ريثو " بينما يطلقون علي البدو في تلك المنطقة بصفة عامة اسم " عامو ليق ".أما كلمة الطور التي كانت تطلق علي سيناء في المصادر العربية، فهي كلمة أرامية تعني "الجبل" ، وهذا يعني أن طور سيناء تعني " جبل القمر " ، وكان قدماء المصريين يطلقون علي أرض الطور اسم " ريثو " بينما يطلقون علي البدو في تلك المنطقة بصفة عامة اسم " عامو ليق ".
وإن كان أعتقادى الراسخ بأن طور سينين فى سيناء هو المقصود إلا أننى أحترم كل ما ساهم ببحث فى الموضوع وأعتقد أن ما ذهب اليه صديقى أبن طيبة وأختنا العزيزة أو ابنتنا منتهى الروح يستحق المناقشة بتفاصيل أكثر .
لى عودة ودمتم بخير

----------


## غريب الدار

أخوتي الأعزاء
تحية تقدير و إحترام لكم جميعا و بارك الله فيكم و أدام الله الود و الوفاق 

أسعدتني ردودكم الكريمة و رأيت من واجبي تسجيل هذه التحية و التقدير لكم جميعا و لقبطان الموضوع أستاذنا الكبير سيد إبراهيم ربنا يديم عليك الصحة و العافية

أخوكم غريب الدار

----------


## سيد جعيتم

اشكرك ياصديقى العزيز / غريب الدار . ارجوك لا تغيب علينا . دائماً استفيد وأسعد بما تقدمه لنا . دمت بخير

----------


## غريب الدار

بعد التحية و السلام
مازلت مضغوط جدا في العمل و لكني معكم أقرأ تعليقاتكم و آرائكم كلما سنحت لي فرصة
بخصوص مصر فلقد سبق أن أبديت رأيي بأن مصر هي مصر و أوضحت أسبابي 
 و بخصوص المكتشفات الآثرية فهي لم تثبت و لم تنفي أن يكون مكان الأحداث هو مصر أم مكان آخر و عدم العثور على دليل لا يعني عدم وجودة فعلم الآثار علم حي و متجدد و بعض المكتشفات قد تقلب جميع المفاهيم 
بخصوص كتاب الصليبي فلا أيؤيدة بالمطلق و لكن وجدت فيه أمور و نبهني لمواضيع جد هامة فإن صح ظني :
أولا : نعلم أن الجبال كانت تسبح مع سيدنا داوود و منطقة جازان بها عدد كبير من الجبال المتجاورة شديدة الإرتفاع يفصلها ورديان عميقة ... إذن وصف الآيات لجبال تسبح بصيغة الجمع يتوافق مع جبال جازان أكثر من توافقها مع أي جبال في فلسطين الحبيبة.
ثانيا : أن يودع سيدنا إبراهيم أبنه إسماعيل و أمه هاجر في وادي غير ذي زرع - ببكة - و هي قريبة من الحدود التي وصفها الصليبي لأن تكون أرض سيدنا إبراهيم ... يكون هذا أقرب من أن يأتي سيدنا إبراهيم من الشام لنفس المكان 
ثالثا : قرب جازان من مملكة سبأ و وجود عدد كبير من الجزر .... و هذا يقع في نطاق طيران و نظر الهدهد
رابعا : وقوع مدين على طريق الحج المصري - مسار حجاج أهل مصر - و نعلم أن الآيات نبهتنا لهذا بأن تزوج سيدنا موسى بمقابل أن يؤجر ثمان حجج . و أن يكون توجه هربا من مصر سالكا طريق الحج للوصول لجازان و التي هي ليست تحت حكم فرعون...


مع أطيب التحيات

----------


## غريب الدار

أخوتي الأفاضل الكرام :
الأستاذ سيد إبراهيم , الأخت منتهي الروح , الأستاذ بن طيبة , الأستاذ طارق شكرى , الأستاذ الصاعق ........

كل من قدم مشاركات قيمة و مفيدة , نحن جميعا مكلفين بما لدينا من علم و بما نستطيع من جهد للسير قدما بهذا الموضوع القيم و لا نستعجل النتيجة , و نعلم جميعا بإنشغال بعضنا لأمور أساسية و ربنا يوفق الجميع لما فيه الخير و الثواب و الأجر على الله :
 لقد أستوقفتني مؤخرا آية كريمة جاءت في سورة الزخرف 56-55 , قال تعالى " فلما آسفونا أنتقمنا منهم فأغرقناهم أجمعين , فجعلناهم سلفا و مثلا للآخرين " 

 و ما إستوقفنا فعلا كلمة آخرين , بكسر الخاء . فللأولين و الآخرين هناك عبرة و درس , و لكن الآيات خصت الآخرين . فزاد ذلك ترجيحي بأن هناك أمور تخص الآخرين و ليس الأولين و هذه الأمور يوجد لها رابط بفرعون و قومة . و ذلك زاد تساؤلي هل هناك أمور كانت غيبية عن الأولين في قصة غرق فرعون و قومة و لن يدرك هذه التفاصيل إلا الآخرين ... تساؤل يجعلني أتمسك بما سبق أن عرضته عليكم و عن نجاة بدن فرعون موسى .... أنتظر المكتشفات الأثرية و كلمتها في هذا الموضوع .. و لأننا قد نكون الآخرين أو قد يأتوا بعدنا و ما نفعله هو تمهيد الطريق لهم للوصول لتفاصيل أعمق.. و من هنا أجد أننا جميعا مكلفين ...

دمتم بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

أخى الكريم / غريب الدار
أرجو أن تكون بخير أنت والجميع ولى عودة بمشيئة الله مع ما جاء بمشاركتك الأخيرة 
و: "وهذه هي البركة التي بارك بها موسى رجل الله بني إسرائيل قبل موته فقال: جاء الرب من سيناء وأشرق لهم من سعير وتلألأ من جبل فاران" (تثنية 33/ 1-2) .
كلنا كمسلمين نتفق مع هذا النص الذى ورد فى سفر التثنية ففيه إثبات وتبشير بنبوة سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم . وهنا فقد ذكرت سيناء صراحة وهى كما نعلم فى مصرنا الحبيبة وأنى فى أنتظار رأى الجميع . دمتم بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

كل عام والجميع بخير بمناسبة عيد الأضحى المبارك أعاده الله علينا وعلى الأمة الإسلامية باليمن والبركات . اعكف الأن على مراجعة جميع مشاركاتى وسأحاول أن أعود اليكم فى أقرب وقت ممكن بملخص . أتمنى من الجميع مراجعة مشاركاتهم والعودة الينا بملخص . دمتم بخير

----------


## منتهى الروح

كل عام وانتم بخير  للاخوه والاساتذه الأفاضل  في هذا المنتدى الرائع ............ ويارب تكونووبصحه وسعاد وينعاد عليكم بالعافيه ...

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأخت الفاضلة منتهى الروح اشكرك وكل عام وأنت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*ورد أسم هامان صراحة فى القرآن الكريم فى سورة القصص 
(( وَنُرِيدُ أَنْ نَمُنَّ عَلَى الَّذِينَ اسْتُضْعِفُوا فِي الأَرْضِ وَنَجْعَلَهُمْ أَئِمَّةً وَنَجْعَلَهُمْ الْوَارِثِينَ (5)(6)وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى أُمِّ مُوسَى أَنْ أَرْضِعِيهِ فَإِذَا خِفْتِ عَلَيْهِ فَأَلْقِيهِ فِي الْيَمِّ وَلا تَخَافِي وَلا تَحْزَنِي إِنَّا رَادُّوهُ إِلَيْكِ وَجَاعِلُوهُ مِنْ الْمُرْسَلِينَ (7) فَالْتَقَطَهُ آلُ فِرْعَوْنَ لِيَكُونَ لَهُمْ عَدُوّاً وَحَزَناً إِنَّ فِرْعَوْنَ وَهَامَانَ وَجُنُودَهُمَا كَانُوا خَاطِئِينَ (8)
وَقَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ يَا أَيُّهَا الْمَلأ مَا عَلِمْتُ لَكُمْ مِنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرِي فَأَوْقِدْ لِي يَا هَامَانُ عَلَى الطِّينِ فَاجْعَل لِي صَرْحاً لَعَلِّي أَطَّلِعُ إِلَى إِلَهِ مُوسَى وَإِنِّي لأَظُنُّهُ مِنْ الْكَاذِبِينَ (38))) 

 وظللت أبحث فى التوراة حتى عثرت على أسم لهامان وهو هنا لا علاقة له بموضوع من هو فرعون سيدنا موسى ولكنى وجدتهم هنا يذكرون اسم هامان كاملاً مع أحتمال أن تكون الفاظ الأسم عربية لزيادة كراهية اليهود للعرب 
وسفر استير من الأسفار التى وضعت بعد سيدنا موسى عليه السلام وهو* * يعنى بحادثة  جرت وقائعها بعد استيلاء الفرس على مملكة بابل وتدمير العاصمة وأن كنت أرجح أنها لم تحدث أصلاً وأن كانت قد حدثت فتكون فى عصر مملكة بابل أو أشور وقد بحثت هنا عن اسم الملك الذى حدثت فى عهده القصة وأسمه ( احشو يروش ) الذى قال السفر أنه كان يحكم من الهند حتى أرض كوش فم أجده فى أى من الكتب أو المواقع ولا يوجد له ذكر إلا فى سفر أستير . وتستترد القصة فتقول :  كانت طائفة من اليهود ما زالت  في أرض السبي ومن بينهم فتاة اسمها أستير حظيت باستحسان الملك أحشويروش فتزوجها. غير أن مستشاره الشرير هامان سعى للقضاء على اليهود وإبادتهم لكي يستولي على أموالهم وممتلكاتهم، فتدخلت أستير بمهارة وأحبطت خطته وأنقذت قومها من مصير رهيب. ونفذ حكم الإِعدام بهامان. ولا يزال اليهود حتى اليوم يحتفلون بذكرى هذا الخلاص في يوم عيد الفوريم.* *نعود لسفر استير وسأنقل لكم منه اسم هامان مع بعض ما جاء بالسفر لنعرف كيف يتسلل اليهود ليكونوا فى أماكن الحكم ثم يظهر جبروتهم وحبهم للأنتقام .وهنا سنعلم بعد أن نقرأ لماذا أعتمدنا على القرآن الكريم كمصدر أساسى فى موضوعنا عن من هو فرعون موسى .*
*
*
*                            سفر استير**                          الأصحاح الأول* *وَحَدَثَ فِي أَيَّامِ أَحَشْوِيرُوشَ، هُوَ أَحَشْوِيرُوشُ الَّذِي مَلَكَ مِنَ الْهِنْدِ إِلَى كُوشٍ عَلَى مِئَةٍ وَسَبْعٍ وَعِشْرِينَ كُورَةً.*
*الاصحاح الثاني*

*2: 1 بعد هذه الامور لما خمد غضب الملك احشويروش ذكر وشتي و ما عملته و ما حتم به عليها ( أوضح هنا أن غضب الملك كان على زوجته الملكة )* *2: 2 فقال غلمان الملك الذين يخدمونه ليطلب للملك فتيات عذارى حسنات المنظر*  *2: 4 و الفتاة التي تحسن في عيني الملك فلتملك مكان وشتي فحسن الكلام في عيني الملك فعمل هكذا*  *2: 5 كان في شوشن القصر رجل يهودي اسمه مردخاي ابن يائير بن شمعي بن قيس رجل يميني*  *2: 6 قد سبي من اورشليم مع السبي الذي سبي مع يكنيا ملك يهوذا الذي سباه نبوخذنصر ملك بابل*  *2: 7 و كان مربيا لهدسة اي استير بنت عمه لانه لم يكن لها اب و لا ام و كانت الفتاة جميلة الصورة و حسنة المنظر و عند موت ابيها و امها اتخذها مردخاي لنفسه ابنة*  *2: 8 فلما سمع كلام الملك و امره و جمعت فتيات كثيرات الى شوشن القصر الى يد هيجاي اخذت استير الى بيت الملك الى يد هيجاي حارس النساء*  *2: 9 و حسنت الفتاة في عينيه و نالت نعمة بين يديه فبادر بادهان عطرها و انصبتها ليعطيها اياها مع السبع الفتيات المختارات لتعطى لها من بيت الملك و نقلها مع فتاياتها الى احسن مكان في بيت النساء*  *2: 10 و لم تخبر استير عن شعبها و جنسها لان مردخاي اوصاها ان لا تخبر ( هكذا هم اليهود يتمسكنون حتى يتمكنون)* *2: 11 و كان مردخاي يتمشى يوما فيوما امام دار بيت النساء ليستعلم عن سلامة استير و عما يصنع بها*  *2: 15 و لما بلغت نوبة استير ابنة ابيحائل عم مردخاي الذي اتخذها لنفسه ابنة للدخول الى الملك لم تطلب شيئا الا ما قال عنه هيجاي خصي الملك حارس النساء و كانت استير تنال نعمة في عيني كل من راها*  *2: 16 و اخذت استير الى الملك احشويروش الى بيت ملكه في الشهر العاشر هو شهر طيبيت في السنة السابعة لملكه*  *2: 17 فاحب الملك استير اكثر من جميع النساء و وجدت نعمة و احسانا قدامه اكثر من جميع العذارى فوضع تاج الملك على راسها و ملكها مكان وشتي ( وشتى هى زوجة الملك )* *2: 20 و لم تكن استير اخبرت عن جنسها و شعبها كما اوصاها مردخاي و كانت استير تعمل حسب قول مردخاي كما كانت في تربيتها عنده*  *
* *الاصحاح الثالث*

*3: 1 بعد هذه الامور عظم الملك احشويروش هامان بن همداثا الاجاجي و رقاه و جعل كرسيه فوق جميع الرؤساء الذين معه*  *3: 2 فكان كل عبيد الملك الذين بباب الملك يجثون و يسجدون لهامان لانه هكذا اوصى به الملك و اما مردخاي فلم يجث و لم يسجد*  *3: 3 فقال عبيد الملك الذين بباب الملك لمردخاي لماذا تتعدى امر الملك*  *3: 4 و اذ كانوا يكلمونه يوما فيوما و لم يكن يسمع لهم اخبروا هامان ليروا هل يقوم كلام مردخاي لانه اخبرهم بانه يهودي*  *3: 5 و لما راى هامان ان مردخاي لا يجثو و لا يسجد له امتلا هامان غضبا*  *3: 6 و ازدري في عينيه ان يمد يده الى مردخاي وحده لانهم اخبروه عن شعب مردخاي فطلب هامان ان يهلك جميع اليهود الذين في كل مملكة احشويروش شعب مردخاي*  *3: 7 في الشهر الاول اي شهر نيسان في السنة الثانية عشرة للملك احشويروش كانوا يلقون فورا اي قرعة امام هامان من يوم الى يوم و من شهر الى شهر الى الثاني عشر اي شهر اذار*  *3: 8 فقال هامان للملك احشويروش انه موجود شعب ما متشتت و متفرق بين الشعوب في كل بلاد مملكتك و سننهم مغايرة لجميع*  *الاصحاح الرابع*

*4: 1 و لما علم مردخاي كل ما عمل شق مردخاي ثيابه و لبس مسحا برماد و خرج الى وسط المدينة و صرخ صرخة عظيمة مرة*  *4: 2 و جاء الى قدام باب الملك لانه لا يدخل احد باب الملك و هو لابس مسحا*  *4: 3 و في كل كورة حيثما وصل اليها امر الملك و سنته كانت مناحة عظيمة عند اليهود و صوم و بكاء و نحيب و انفرش مسح و رماد لكثيرين*  *4: 4 فدخلت جواري استير و خصيانها و اخبروها فاغتمت الملكة جدا و ارسلت ثيابا لالباس مردخاي و لاجل نزع مسحه عنه فلم يقبل*  *4: 5 فدعت استير هتاخ واحدا من خصيان الملك الذي اوقفه بين يديها و اعطته وصية الى مردخاي لتعلم ماذا و لماذا*  *4: 6 فخرج هتاخ الى مردخاي الى ساحة المدينة التي امام باب الملك*  *4: 7 فاخبره مردخاي بكل ما اصابه و عن مبلغ الفضة الذي وعد هامان بوزنه لخزائن الملك عن اليهود لابادتهم*  *4: 8 و اعطاه صورة كتابة الامر الذي اعطي في شوشن لاهلاكهم لكي يريها لاستير و يخبرها و يوصيها ان تدخل الى الملك و تتضرع اليه و تطلب منه لاجل شعبها*  *4: 9 فاتى هتاخ و اخبر استير بكلام مردخاي*  *4: 10 فكلمت استير هتاخ و اعطته وصية الى مردخاي*  *4: 11 ان كل عبيد الملك و شعوب بلاد الملك يعلمون ان كل رجل دخل او امراة الى الملك الى الدار الداخلية و لم يدع فشريعته واحدة ان يقتل الا الذي يمد له الملك قضيب الذهب فانه يحيا و انا لم ادع لادخل الى الملك هذه الثلاثين يوما*  *4: 12 فاخبروا مردخاي بكلام استير*  *4: 13 فقال مردخاي ان تجاوب استير لا تفتكري في نفسك انك تنجين في بيت الملك دون جميع اليهود*  *4: 14 لانك ان سكت سكوتا في هذا الوقت يكون الفرج و النجاة لليهود من مكان اخر و اما انت و بيت ابيك فتبيدون و من يعلم ان كنت لوقت مثل هذا وصلت الى الملك*  *4: 15 فقالت استير ان يجاوب مردخاي*  *4: 16 اذهب اجمع جميع اليهود الموجودين في شوشن و صوموا من جهتي و لا تاكلوا و لا تشربوا ثلاثة ايام ليلا و نهارا و انا ايضا و جواري نصوم كذلك و هكذا ادخل الى الملك خلاف السنة فاذا هلكت هلكت*  *4: 17 فانصرف مردخاي و عمل حسب كل ما اوصته به استير*  *الاصحاح الخامس*

*5: 1 و في اليوم الثالث لبست استير ثيابا ملكية و وقفت في دار بيت الملك الداخلية مقابل بيت الملك و الملك جالس على كرسي ملكه في بيت الملك مقابل مدخل البيت*  *5: 2 فلما راى الملك استير الملكة واقفة في الدار نالت نعمة في عينيه فمد الملك لاستير قضيب الذهب الذي بيده فدنت استير و لمست راس القضيب*  *5: 3 فقال لها الملك ما لك يا استير الملكة و ما هي طلبتك الى نصف المملكة تعطى لك*  *5: 4 فقالت استير ان حسن عند الملك فليات الملك و هامان اليوم الى الوليمة التي عملتها له*  *5: 5 فقال الملك اسرعوا بهامان ليفعل كلام استير فاتى الملك و هامان الى الوليمة التي عملتها استير*  *5: 6 فقال الملك لاستير عند شرب الخمر ما هو سؤلك فيعطى لك و ما هي طلبتك الى نصف المملكة تقضى*  *5: 7 فاجابت استير و قالت ان سؤلي و طلبتي*  *5: 8 ان وجدت نعمة في عيني الملك و اذا حسن عند الملك ان يعطى سؤلي و تقضى طلبتي ان ياتي الملك و هامان الى الوليمة التي اعملها لهما و غدا افعل حسب امر الملك*   *الاصحاح السابع*

*7: 1 فجاء الملك و هامان ليشربا عند استير الملكة*  *7: 2 فقال الملك لاستير في اليوم الثاني ايضا عند شرب الخمر ما هو سؤلك يا استير الملكة فيعطى لك و ما هي طلبتك و لو الى نصف المملكة تقضى*  *7: 3 فاجابت استير الملكة و قالت ان كنت قد وجدت نعمة في عينيك ايها الملك و اذا حسن عند الملك فلتعطى لي نفسي بسؤلي و شعبي بطلبتي*  *7: 4 لاننا قد بعنا انا و شعبي للهلاك و القتل و الابادة و لو بعنا عبيدا و اماء لكنت سكت مع ان العدو لا يعوض عن خسارة الملك*  *7: 5 فتكلم الملك احشويروش و قال لاستير الملكة من هو و اين هو هذا الذي يتجاسر بقلبه على ان يعمل هكذا*  *7: 6 فقالت استير هو رجل خصم و عدو هذا هامان الردي فارتاع هامان امام الملك و الملكة*  *7: 7 فقام الملك بغيظه عن شرب الخمر الى جنة القصر و وقف هامان ليتوسل عن نفسه الى استير الملكة لانه راى ان الشر قد اعد عليه من قبل الملك*  *7: 8 و لما رجع الملك من جنة القصر الى بيت شرب الخمر و هامان متواقع على السرير الذي كانت استير عليه قال الملك هل ايضا يكبس الملكة معي في البيت و لما خرجت الكلمة من فم الملك غطوا وجه هامان*  *7: 9 فقال حربونا واحد من الخصيان الذين بين يدي الملك هوذا الخشبة ايضا التي عملها هامان لمردخاي الذي تكلم بالخير نحو الملك قائمة في بيت هامان ارتفاعها خمسون ذراعا فقال الملك اصلبوه عليها*  *7: 10 فصلبوا هامان على الخشبة التي اعدها لمردخاي ثم سكن غضب الملك*  
*ما رأيكم الأن عندنا حق فى الأعتماد على القرآن كمادة أساسية فى الموضوع ولا لآ ؟
**
*
*
*

----------


## الصاعق

*والدي العزيز*

*لقد فكرت في تلك النقطة ملياً، ورجح عندي إن " هامان " ليس إسم وإنما هو تعبير عن منصب وزير الملك،أي إن "هامان " تعني وزير مصر في لسان العرب كما إن فرعون يعني ملك مصر في لسان العرب، لكن إسم الملك أو الوزير في اللغة المصرية القديمة لا علاقة له باللفظ العربي.*

----------


## نغوم الليل

هذه مشاركة تكملة للموضوع مدعمة بالصور

" اليوم ننجيك ببدنك .. لتكون لمن خلفك آية " .. يونس – 92 .. 



قصة جثة فرعون .. وإسلام العالم الفرنسي ( موريس بوكاي ) بسببها ..




@ عندما تسلم الرئيس الفرنسي الراحل فرانسوا ميتران زمام الحكم في فرنسا عام 1981 :

طلبت فرنسا من مصر في نهاية الثمانينات استضافة مومياء الفرعون لإجراء

اختبارات وفحوصات أثرية عليه وترميمه ... فتم نقل جثمان أشهر طاغوت عرفته الأرض ..


@ وهناك وعند سلم الطائرة : اصطف الرئيس الفرنسي منحنياً هو ووزراؤه وكبار المسؤولين

الفرنسيين ليستقبلوا الفرعون وعندما انتهت مراسم الإستقبال الملكي لفرعون على أرض فرنسا ..





@ حُملت مومياء الطاغوت بموكب لا يقل حفاوة عن استقباله .. وتم نقله إلى جناح خاص في

مركز الآثار الفرنسي ليبدأ بعدها أكبر علماء الآثار في فرنسا وأطباء الجراحة والتشريح

دراسة تلك المومياء واكتشاف أسرارها ..




(( ترون بالأسفل صورة قريبة للفرعون رمسيس الثاني .. وقد تم فيها ضم يديه إلى صدره )) ..











@ وكان رئيس الجراحين والمسؤول الأول عن دراسة هذه المومياء هو البروفيسور :


(( موريس بوكاي )) ..


كان المعالجون مهتمين بترميم المومياء ..

بينما كان اهتمام موريس هو محاولة أن يكتشف : كيف مات هذا الملك الفرعوني !!!..



@ فجثة رمسيس الثاني ليست كباقي جثث الفراعين التي تم تحنيطها من قبل ..

فوضعية ( الموت ) عنده غريبة جدا .. وقد فوجيء المكتشفون ( عندما قاموا بفك أربطة

التحنيط ) بيده اليسرى تقفز فجأة للأمام !!!!!.. أي أن من قاموا بتحنيطه ( أجبروا ) يديه

على الإنضمام لصدره كباقي الفراعين الذين ماتوا من قبل !!!!!... فما السر يا ترى ؟؟..



  @ وفي ساعة متأخرة من الليل .. ظهرت النتائج النهائية للبروفيسور موريس ..

لقد كانت بقايا الملح العالق في جسد الفرعون ..

مع صورة عظامه المكسورة بدون تمزق الجلد .. والتي أظهرتها أشعة إكس ..

كان ذلك أكبر دلائل على أن الفرعون مات غريقا !!!!.. و أنه قد تكسرت عظامه دون اللحم

بسبب قوة انضغاط الماء !!!!!.. وأن جثته استخرجت من البحر بعد غرقه فورا ..

ثم اسرعوا بتحنيط جثته لينجو بدنه !!!!!..



@ والغريب أنهم استطاعوا أيضا تفسير الوضعية الغريبة ليده اليسرى .. وذلك أنه كان

يمسك لجام فرسه أو السيف بيده اليمنى .. ودرعه باليد اليسرى .. وأنه في وقت الغرق ..

ونتيجة لشدة المفاجأة وبلوغ حالاته العصبية لذروتها ساعة الموت ودفعه الماء بدرعه ..

فقد تشنجت يده اليسرى وتيبست على هذا الوضع !!!.. فاستحالت عودتها بعد ذلك لمكانها

مرة أخرى كما هو معروف طبيا .. أي أن ذلك يشابه تماما ما يعرفه الطبيب الشرعي من

حالة تيبس يد الضحية وإمساكها بشيء من القاتل .. كملابسه مثلا !!!!!...


 @ لكن أمراً غريباً مازال يحير البروفيسور موريس .. ألا وهو :

كيف بقيت هذه الجثة أكثر سلامة من غيرها رغم أنها استُخرجت من البحر ؟؟؟!!!..



(( صورتين جانبيتين لجثة فرعون مصر رمسيس الثاني )) ..















@ كان موريس بوكاي يعد تقريراً نهائيا عما كان يعتقده ( اكتشافاً جديداً ) .. في انتشال

جثة فرعون (( من البحر )) .. وكان يحلم بسبق صحفي كبير نتيجة هذا الاكتشاف !!!..


@ حتى همس أحدهم في أذنه قائلا : لا تتعجل مسيو موريس .... فإن المسلمين

يعرفون بالفعل (( غرق هذه المومياء )) !!!!!!... فقرآنهم منذ 14 قرنا يخبرهم بذلك !!!..



@ فتعجب البروفيسور من هذا الكلام .. واستنكر بشدة هذا الخبر واستغربه !!!!...

فمثل هذا الإكتشاف لا يمكن معرفته إلا :

** بتطور العلم الحديث وعبر أجهزة حاسوبية حديثة بالغة الدقة ..

** ثم ( وهو الأهم ) أن المومياء تم اكتشافها أصلا عام 1898 !!!!..



(( صورة للبروفيسور الفرنسي موريس بوكاي )) ..








@ فازداد البروفيسور ذهولا وأخذ يتساءل : كيف يستقيم في العقل هذا الكلام ؟؟؟..

والبشرية جمعاء وليس العرب فقط لم يكونوا يعلمون شيئا عن قيام قدماء 
المصريين بتحنيط جثث الفراعنة أصلا إلا قبل عقود قليلة فقط من الزمان !!!!...


@ جلس موريس بوكاي ليلته محدقا بجثمان فرعون .. وهو يسترجع في ذهنه ما قاله له 
صاحبه من أن قرآن المسلمين : ( يتحدث عن نجاة هذه الجثة بعد الغرق ) !!!..
بينما كتابهم المقدس : ( يتحدث فقط عن غرق فرعون أثناء مطاردته لسيدنا موسى 
عليه السلام دون أن يتعرض لمصير جثمانه ) !!!.. وأخذ يقول في نفسه :



هل يُعقل أن يكون هذا المحنط أمامي هو فرعون الذي كان يطارد موسى بالفعل ؟؟؟..

وهل يُعقل أن يعرف محمدهم هذه الحقيقة قبل أكثر من ألف عام ؟؟!!!!..


@ لم يستطع موريس أن ينام ليلتها .. وطلب أن يأتوا له بالتوراة ( العهد القديم ) ..

فأخذ يقرأ في التوراة قوله :



" فرجع الماء وغطى مركبات وفرسان جميع جيش فرعون الذي دخل وراءهم في البحر ..

ولم يبق منهم ولا أحد .. " ....



وبقي موريس بوكاي حائراً .. فحتى الإنجيل لم يتحدث عن نجاة هذه الجثة وبقائها

سليمة .. لا التوراة ولا الإنجيل ذكر مصير جثة فرعون !!!!..



@ بعد أن تمت معالجة جثمان فرعون وترميمه أعادت فرنسا لمصر المومياء .. 
ولكن موريس لم يهنأ له قرار ولم يهدأ له بال منذ أن هزه الخبر الذي يتناقله المسلمون

عن سلامة هذه الجثة .. فحزم أمتعته وقرر السفر لبلاد المسلمين لمقابلة عدد من علماء

التشريح المسلمين .. وهناك كان أول حديث تحدثه معهم عما اكشتفه من نجاة جثة فرعون

بعد الغرق !!!!... فقام أحدهم وفتح له المصحف وقرأ له قوله تعالى :



" فاليوم ننجيك ببدنك لتكون لمن خلفك آية .. وإن كثيرا من الناس عن آياتنا لغافلون " ..
سورة يونس - آية 92 .<.


كان وقع الآية عليه شديدا .. ورجت له نفسه رجة جعلته يقف أمام الحضور ويصرخ

بأعلى صوته : لقد دخلت الإسلام وآمنت بهذا القرآن !!!!.. 
ثم رجع موريس بوكاي إلى فرنسا بغير الوجه الذى ذهب به !!!..





@ وهناك مكث عشر سنوات ليس لديه شغل يشغله سوى دراسة :

مدى تطابق الحقائق العلمية والمكتشفة حديثا مع القرآن الكريم !!!!...

بل واجتهد في البحث عن تناقض علمي واحد مما يتحدث به القرآن فلم يجد ....

فخرج بعدها بنتيجة قوله تعالى :



" لا يأتيه الباطل من بين يديه ولا من خلفه .. تنزيل من حكيم حميد " ..




 @ فكانت ثمرة هذه السنوات التي قضاها الفرنسي موريس : أن خرج بتأليف كتاب 
عن القرآن الكريم هز الدول الغربية كافة .. ورج علماءها رجا !!!!.. لقد كان
عنوان الكتاب :



(( القرآن والتوراة والإنجيل والعلم )) .<.

دراسة الكتب المقدسة في ضوء المعارف الحديثة ..

ولقد نفدت جميع نسخ الكتاب من أول صدور لها ومن أول طبعة !!!!!...

----------


## نغوم الليل



----------


## جند الله

قال تعالى: (فَالْيَوْمَ نُنَجِّيكَ بِبَدَنِكَ لِتَكُونَ لِمَنْ خَلْفَكَ آيَةً وَإِنَّ كَثِيراً مِّنَ النَّاسِ عَنْ آيَاتِنَا لَغَافِلُونَ) [يونس: 92]

في اللغة العربية البدن هو الدرع القصير.

وإن قصد بالبدن جسم الإنسان، فهو الجسد بدون الرأس. وهذا لا يستقيم وظاهر دلالة النص.

إنما المقصود أن الله تعالى نجى فرعون بدرعه والذي كان درعا مميزا لبني إسرائيل يعرفون ويميزون فرعون به عن غيره.

وقوله تعالى (فَالْيَوْمَ نُنَجِّيكَ بِبَدَنِكَ لِتَكُونَ لِمَنْ خَلْفَكَ آيَةً) أي ننجيك بدرعك لتكون آية يعرفها من خلفك في مكان عبور البحر من بني إسرائيل، 

قال بن كثير في تفسيره: (قال ابن عباس وغيره من السلف: إن بعض بني إسرائيل شكُّوا في موت فرعون، فأمر الله تعالى البحر أن يلقيه بجسده  بلا روح، وعليه درعه المعروفة [به] على نجوة  من الأرض وهو المكان المرتفع، ليتحققوا موته وهلاكه؛ ولهذا قال تعالى: ( فَالْيَوْمَ نُنَجِّيكَ ) أي: نرفعك على نَشز  من الأرض، ( بِبَدَنِك ) قال مجاهد: بجسدك. وقال الحسن: بجسم لا روح فيه. وقال عبد الله بن شداد: سويا صحيحا، أي: لم يتمزق ليتحققوه ويعرفوه. وقال أبو صخر: بدرعك) 

ولا يوجد في النص إشارة إلى أنه عبرة لمن بعده من الخلق إلى يوم الدين. فقوله خلفك متعلقة بالمكان، أي مكان العبور، أما بعدك فمتعلقة بالزمان أي كل من ياتي بعده من الخلق إلى يوم الدين

لا يصح أن جثة فرعون تم تحنيطها هذا ضرب من المحال، لأن أي جثة في أثر تعرضها لماء البحر تتحلل في خلال عدة ساعات، ويصبح الجلد رغويا كقطعة الصابون المبلول، حيث يتساقط الشعر. وهذا تستطيع التأكد منه من الأطباء الشرعيين والجنائيين. وهذا يستحيل معه تحنيط الجثة لأنها جثة متحللة ومعطوبة.

هناك شبه إجماع أن حادثة العبور تمت في البحر الأحمر، لكن لم يتفق الباحثين حتى اللحظة على تحديد موقع العبور، حيث أن خريطة البحر الأحمر تغيرت كثيرا منذ آلاف السنين حتى اليوم، لأن البحر الأحمر في اتساع دائم بمعنى أنه محيط ناشئ ويتسع كل عام. بل إن (خليج العقبة) و(خليج السويس) لم يكن لهما وجود على خرائط الجغرافيين المسلمين كالشريف الإدريسي، و(سيناء) لم تعرف إلا باسم (صحراء السويس) مما يعني استحالة أن مكان العبور كان عبر خليج العقبة أو خليج السويس.

لكن ما أريد توضيحه هنا أن استخراج جثة فرعون من البحر إلى مكان تحنيط الجثة يستلزم أن فريقا من جنوده نجوا من الغرق، ثم انتشلوا الجثة وعادوا بها إلى قومهم بتحنيطها، وهذا يعارض نص القرآن الكريم الذي يجزم بغرق فرعون وجنوده أجمعين فلم ينجو منهم أحدا قال تعالى: (فَأَرَادَ أَن يَسْتَفِزَّهُم مِّنَ الأَرْضِ فَأَغْرَقْنَاهُ وَمَن مَّعَهُ جَمِيعًا) [الإسراء: 103] قال تعالى: (فَلَمَّا آسَفُونَا انتَقَمْنَا مِنْهُمْ فَأَغْرَقْنَاهُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ) [الزخرف: 55]

هذا على فرض إن كانت أحداث العبور تمت على أرض مصر وادي النيل، وهو افتراض باطل لا صحة له، فإبراهيم ويعقوب ويوسف وموسى وعيسى عليهم السلام لم تطأ أقدامهم أرض مصر وادي النيل مطلقا، إنما مصر المذكورة في القرآن تحمل صفات مدينة بحرية حصينة تيش على الأنهار الموسمية

----------


## الصاعق

*لازال من ينادي بعدم وقوع الأحداث في مصر ويأول لفظ مصر لتصبح بلداً غير الذي يعرفه العرب، ويأول طور سينين بأنه غير طور سيناء لا يقدم دليلاً منطقياً أو تاريخياً يحملنا عن صرف تلك الأحداث عن مصر خاصة وإنها محل اتفاق القرأن والتوراة وهما مصدري القصة.*

*واقترح أن يتم تخصيص موضوع للنظريات غير ( التقليدية ) في موضوع فرعون الخروج وأن يستكمل هذا الموضوع البحث التاريخي المنهجي الذي بداء به فضاً لذلك الاشتباك.*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*اوافقك الراي اخي الكريم الصاعق
و ان كنت انتظر راي والدي الجليل سيد ابراهيم هل نتبع هذا التقسم الذي ناديت به ام لا
و في حالة موافقته
بمشيئة الله اقوم بافراد موضوع اخر للحديث عن نظريات الخروج و فرعون الخروج او كما قال اخي الصاعق النظريات الغير تقليدية  عن فرعون الخروج
في حفظ الله
و انتظر راي استاذنا سيد ابراهيم*

----------


## جند الله

هذا كلام ربنا تبارك وتعالى بلغة عربية فصحى .. أما التوراة والإنجيل فالنسخ الموجودة الآن هي مترجمة من لغات أجنبية فبغض النظر عن ما فيها من تحريف ثابت بنص القرآن الكريم فلم يرد في النصوص الأصلية لفظ (مصر) إنما ورد لفظ مصر في الترجمات العربية بينما في الأصول (Egypt) أي قبط وليست (مصر)

وعلى فكرة أول من أطلق على مصر وادي النيل هذا الاسم هو محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في أحاديث صحيحة .. وعلى من يدعي أن مصر عرفت قبل الإسلام بهذا الاسم يلزمه الدليل وهذا للأسف غير موجود

بالإضافة إلى أنه لا يوجد في مصر من أعلى جنوبها إلى أدنى شمالها دليل أثري واحد صحيح صريح يثبت وجود أي نبي من الأنبياء على أرضها ممن ذكروا في القرآن الكريم .. وعلى المدعي البينة

أنا لا أقول كلامي هذا من فراغ بل لدي ما أستند إليه من كلام علمي وخرائط موثقة وصريح ظاهر نص القرآن الكريم .. وعلى المخالف أن يقرع الحجة بالحجة والدليل بالدليل .. ولا يجب أن ننساق خلف الشعارات القومية والنعرات القبلية .. فحبنا لله ورسوله ولكلمة الحق ينسف كل هذه الشعارات الجوفاء

----------


## ابن طيبة

> هذا كلام ربنا تبارك وتعالى بلغة عربية فصحى .. أما التوراة والإنجيل فالنسخ الموجودة الآن هي مترجمة من لغات أجنبية فبغض النظر عن ما فيها من تحريف ثابت بنص القرآن الكريم فلم يرد في النصوص الأصلية لفظ (مصر) إنما ورد لفظ مصر في الترجمات العربية بينما في الأصول (egypt) أي قبط وليست (مصر)
> 
> وعلى فكرة أول من أطلق على مصر وادي النيل هذا الاسم هو محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في أحاديث صحيحة .. وعلى من يدعي أن مصر عرفت قبل الإسلام بهذا الاسم يلزمه الدليل وهذا للأسف غير موجود
> 
> بالإضافة إلى أنه لا يوجد في مصر من أعلى جنوبها إلى أدنى شمالها دليل أثري واحد صحيح صريح يثبت وجود أي نبي من الأنبياء على أرضها ممن ذكروا في القرآن الكريم .. وعلى المدعي البينة
> 
> أنا لا أقول كلامي هذا من فراغ بل لدي ما أستند إليه من كلام علمي وخرائط موثقة وصريح ظاهر نص القرآن الكريم .. وعلى المخالف أن يقرع الحجة بالحجة والدليل بالدليل .. ولا يجب أن ننساق خلف الشعارات القومية والنعرات القبلية .. فحبنا لله ورسوله ولكلمة الحق ينسف كل هذه الشعارات الجوفاء


*
اخي الفاضل جند الله مرحبا بك معنا في هذا الموضوع الموسوعي
لك نظرية بان مصر الواردة في قصة سيدنا موسي ليست هي مصر التي نعبش فوق ربوعها الان مرحبا بك و بنظريتك او فكرتك و لكن هلا عرضت علينا اسانيدك و حججك حتي يستطيع من يريد الرد عليك ان يقارعك الحجة بالحجة 
دمت بكل خير*

----------


## sky way

يا اخوه ارجو منكم ان تقراوا عن بحث يقول بان فرعون وقومه كانوا من الهكسوس ولم يكونوا مصريين على منتدى التاريخ على الرابط التالى http://www.altareekh.com/vb/showthread.php?t=50971
وهو موضوع فيه مفاجئات جديده فعلا وفيه تاكيد من باحث امريكى اسمه دافيد جراى يؤكد نفس الحقيقه

----------


## الصاعق

> هذا كلام ربنا تبارك وتعالى بلغة عربية فصحى .. أما التوراة والإنجيل فالنسخ الموجودة الآن هي مترجمة من لغات أجنبية فبغض النظر عن ما فيها من تحريف ثابت بنص القرآن الكريم فلم يرد في النصوص الأصلية لفظ (مصر) إنما ورد لفظ مصر في الترجمات العربية بينما في الأصول (egypt) أي قبط وليست (مصر)
> 
> وعلى فكرة أول من أطلق على مصر وادي النيل هذا الاسم هو محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في أحاديث صحيحة .. وعلى من يدعي أن مصر عرفت قبل الإسلام بهذا الاسم يلزمه الدليل وهذا للأسف غير موجود
> 
> بالإضافة إلى أنه لا يوجد في مصر من أعلى جنوبها إلى أدنى شمالها دليل أثري واحد صحيح صريح يثبت وجود أي نبي من الأنبياء على أرضها ممن ذكروا في القرآن الكريم .. وعلى المدعي البينة
> 
> أنا لا أقول كلامي هذا من فراغ بل لدي ما أستند إليه من كلام علمي وخرائط موثقة وصريح ظاهر نص القرآن الكريم .. وعلى المخالف أن يقرع الحجة بالحجة والدليل بالدليل .. ولا يجب أن ننساق خلف الشعارات القومية والنعرات القبلية .. فحبنا لله ورسوله ولكلمة الحق ينسف كل هذه الشعارات الجوفاء


 
* إذاً أنت تعتقد إن القبط أيضاً لم يكونوا هم المصريين.*

*على كل حال أنت من ينادي بتأويل الأيات وصرفها عن المتعارف عليه في لسان العرب، وبذلك فإن الأدلة تلزمك أنت.*

*وقد أطل علينا الكثيرون هنا بأقويل متفاوتة، فتارة جعلوا بني إسرائيل في الحجاز، وتارة جعلوا بناة الأهرام من قوم عاد ، وأخيراً شاهدنا من يقول بأن قوم عاد هم الهكسوس وهكذا دواليك من تلك ( الأفكار ).*

*وتحرف التوارة لا يعني إن الأحداث لا تقع في مصر، القرأن والتوراة يجمعوا على تلك النقطة. على كل حال اتمنى أن يفتح الأخ إبن طيبة موضوعاً خاصاً يتمكن فيه اصحاب الأفكار غير العادية من طرح وجهات نظرهم فيه، حتى لا يتشتت الخط العام لهذا الموضوع والذي تم فيه الكثير من البحث وفقاً للأحداث التاريخية والقرأنية والتوراتية.*

----------


## جند الله

المتتبع لسيرة بني إسرائيل من منظورها الجغرافي حسب المفهوم العصري السائد اليوم سيجد أنها تنحصر فوق أرض مصر وادي النيل، أو هكذا يريد أن يقنعنا المؤرخون التوراتيين، في حين أن من يحاول أن يعيد دراسة جغرافية قصة العبور من منظور قرآني تاريخي، سوف يكتشف أن كل معلوماتنا الجغرافية لقصة بني إسرائيل لا أساس لها من الصحة بتاتا، وأن الأحداث كلها تمت في جزيرة العرب. 

بداية يجب أن نتعرف على مصر المذكورة في القرآن الكريم، والتي دارت فيها قصة يوسف عليه السلام، ومن بعده بزمن كانت قصة موسى عليه السلام مع فرعون، وسنتعرف على طبيعة مصر المذكورة في القرآن، لنكتشف أنها تختلف تماما عن مصر وادي النيل حاليا.

*مصر مدينة محصنة:*
مصر حسب الوصف القرآني، هي مدينة محاطة بسور ذو أبواب متفرقة، فهي أشبه ما تكون بقلعة حصينة منيعة، بدليل أن يعقوب عليه السلام نهى بنيه عن الدخول من باب واحد، وطلب منهم الدخول من أبواب متفرقة، وهذا من قوله تعالى: (وَقَالَ يَا بَنِيَّ لاَ تَدْخُلُواْ مِن بَابٍ وَاحِدٍ وَادْخُلُواْ مِنْ أَبْوَابٍ مُّتَفَرِّقَةٍ) [يوسف: 67]. فمصر الوارد ذكرها في الآية هي مدينة محاطة بسور يتخلله أبواب متفرقة، فلا يوجد أبواب متفرقة بغير سور. 

وقد طلب يوسف عليه السلام من أبويه وإخوته دخول مصر آمنين، قال تعالى: (فَلَمَّا دَخَلُواْ عَلَى يُوسُفَ آوَى إِلَيْهِ أَبَوَيْهِ وَقَالَ ادْخُلُواْ مِصْرَ إِن شَاء اللّهُ آمِنِينَ) [يوسف: 99]، والدخول على معنيان؛ إما دخول تخوم وحدود الدولة، أو دخول من أبواب المدينة.

وبالجمع بين الآيتين، نجد مفاد طلب يعقوب عليه السلام من بنيه أن يدخلوا (مدينة مصر) أو (حصن مصر) من أبواب متفرقة، وبالتالي فلا يفهم من النص القرآني أن مصر المذكورة هي دولة كمصر وادي النيل اليوم، إنما يفهم أن مصر هي مدينة حصينة. وقد تكرر ذكر المدينة خمس مرات في القرآن الكريم للدلالة على مصر، مما يؤكد على أنها مدينة وليست دولة:

قال تعالى: (إِنَّ هَـذَا لَمَكْرٌ مَّكَرْتُمُوهُ فِي الْمَدِينَةِ) [الأعراف: 123].

قال تعالى: (وَقَالَ نِسْوَةٌ فِي الْمَدِينَةِ) [يوسف: 30].

قال تعالى: (وَدَخَلَ الْمَدِينَةَ عَلَى حِينِ غَفْلَةٍ مِّنْ أَهْلِهَا) [القصص: 15].

قال تعالى: (فَأَصْبَحَ فِي الْمَدِينَةِ خَائِفًا يَتَرَقَّبُ) [القصص: 18].

قال تعالى: (وَجَاء رَجُلٌ مِّنْ أَقْصَى الْمَدِينَةِ يَسْعَى قَالَ يَا مُوسَى إِنَّ الْمَلاَ يَأْتَمِرُونَ بِكَ لِيَقْتُلُوكَ فَاخْرُجْ إِنِّي لَكَ مِنَ النَّاصِحِينَ * فَخَرَجَ مِنْهَا خَائِفًا يَتَرَقَّبُ) [القصص: 20، 21] وقوله تعالى (مِنْهَا) ضمير عائد على المدينة، أي مدينة مصر.

*مصر ميناء بحري:*
من يتأمل الوصف القرآني لمصر يجد أنها كانت تطل على ساحل البحر، وتحديدا ساحل بحر القلزم أو البحر الأحمر كما يسمى اليوم، فقد أوحى الله إلى أم موسى عليه السلام، أن تقذفه في اليم، أي في البحر، حتى يلقيه اليم بالساحل، أي على شاطئ البحر، قال تعالى: (وَلَقَدْ مَنَنَّا عَلَيْكَ مَرَّةً أُخْرَى * إِذْ أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى أُمِّكَ مَا يُوحَى * أَنِ اقْذِفِيهِ فِي التَّابُوتِ فَاقْذِفِيهِ فِي الْيَمِّ فَلْيُلْقِهِ الْيَمُّ بِالسَّاحِلِ يَأْخُذْهُ عَدُوٌّ لِّي وَعَدُوٌّ لَّهُ وَأَلْقَيْتُ عَلَيْكَ مَحَبَّةً مِّنِّي وَلِتُصْنَعَ عَلَى عَيْنِي) [طه: 37: 39]، والساحل هو شاطئ البحر، وإن جاز للساحل أن يكون شاطئ نهر أيضا، إلا أن الفترة الزمنية كانت قصيرة فيما بين هروب بني إسرائيل ليلا قال تعالى: (فَأَسْرِ بِعِبَادِي لَيْلاً إِنَّكُم مُّتَّبَعُونَ) [الدخان: 23]، وبين خروج فرعون ورائهم عند الشروق  قال تعالى: (فَأَتْبَعُوهُم مُّشْرِقِينَ) [الشعراء: 60]، أي بمتوسط فارق زمني قدره حوالي عشر ساعات تقريبا. قال ابن كثير: (وكان خروجه بهم فيما ذكره غير واحد من المفسرين وقت طلوع القمر).

ثم تراءى الجمعان لبعضهما البعض، قال تعالى: (فَلَمَّا تَرَاءى الْجَمْعَانِ قَالَ أَصْحَابُ مُوسَى إِنَّا لَمُدْرَكُونَ * قَالَ كَلاَّ إِنَّ مَعِيَ رَبِّي سَيَهْدِينِ) [الشعراء: 61: 62]، فلا يمكن على وجه الإطلاق أن يرى بعضهم بعضا عن بعد وقد حل عليهم الظلام، فإذا كانت الفترة الزمنية محدودة بين هروبهم وبين خروج فرعون ورائهم، فلابد أن فرعون لحق بهم قبل دخول الليل على أبعد تقدير.

فإذا كانت الفترة الزمنية محدودة بين مدينة مصر، وبين مكان العبور على البحر الأحمر، فيما يعادل مسيرة نصف يوم، فحتما أن هذه المدينة تقع على ساحل البحر مباشرة، فلا يمكن أن تكون المسافة قصيرة إلى البحر، بينما تقع المدينة بعيدا عن الشاطئ إلى داخل اليابسة، بل يجب أن تقع على ساحل البحر مباشرة، لأن البحر مصدر رزق وكسب. وهذا يدل على أن طريق الهروب كان موازيا لشاطئ البحر، من مدينة مصر إلى مكان العبور. 

إذن فقوله تعالى: (أَنِ اقْذِفِيهِ فِي التَّابُوتِ فَاقْذِفِيهِ فِي الْيَمِّ فَلْيُلْقِهِ الْيَمُّ بِالسَّاحِلِ) فلو قذفته من على الشاطئ نهر أو بحر فسوف يجنح التابوت إلى الشاطئ ولن يستمر في السير، فلابد أنها استقلت زورقا إلى منتصف الماء، ثم قذفت التابوت فيه. فلو قذف التابوت في منتصف نهر لسار مع مجرى النهر موازيا للشاطئ، ولن يلقه الماء إلى الشاطئ مطلقا، بينما لو قذفته في بحر لألقاه موج البحر إلى الشاطئ، لأن حركة الأمواج متعامدة على الشاطئ. مما يشير إلى أن المقصود باليم هو البحر وليس النهر، وأن الساحل هنا هو شاطئ البحر الأحمر، وليس شاطئ نهر النيل، مما يؤكد أن مصر كانت ميناءا بحريا تجبى إليه البضائع والسلع من أنحاء المعمورة.

فالمسافة كانت قصيرة بين مصر والمعبر، مما يمكن فرعون وجنوده من اللحاق بهم، خاصة وأنهم مسرعين على دوابهم التي تفوق سرعة بني إسرائيل المتعثرين في خطواتهم بسبب ما يحملونه من متاعهم، بخلاف الضعفاء منهم من العجائز ونسائهم وأبنائهم ، وعليه لا يصح أن استغرق اللحاق بهم زمنا أطول من يوم. 

والدليل على وجود عجائز وسنين ما ورد في السلسلة الصحيحة من حديث أبو موسى الأشعري (أعجزتم أن تكونوا مثل عجوز بني إسرائيل؟) فقال أصحابه: يا رسول الله وما عجوز بني إسرائيل؟ قال: قال: (إن موسى لما سار ببني إسرائيل من مصر، ضلوا الطريق، فقال: ما هذا؟ فقال علماؤهم: نحن نحدثك؛ إن يوسف لما حضره الموت أخذ علينا موثقا من الله أن لا يخرج من مصر حتى ننقل عظامه معنا، قال: فمن يعلم موضع قبره؟ قالوا: ما ندري أين قبر يوسف إلا عجوز من بني إسرائيل. فبعث إليها، فأتته. فقال: دلوني على قبر يوسف، قالت: لا والله لا أفعل حتى تعطيني حكمي. قال: وما حكمك؟ قالت: أكون معك في الجنة. فكره أن يعطيها ذلك، فأوحى الله إليه أن أعطها حكمها. فانطلقت بهم إلى بحيرة، موضع مستنقع ماء. فقالت: انضبوا هذا الماء، فأنضبوا. قالت: احفروا واستخرجوا عظام يوسف، فلما أقلوها إلى الأرض، إذ الطريق مثل ضوء النهار). 

فلما تم استخراج عظام يوسف عليه السلام، والعظام هنا كناية عن جثمانه، فيطلق الجزء ويقصد به الكل، لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إن الله عز وجل حرم على الأرض أن تأكل أجساد الأنبياء)، (إذا الطريق مضيء مثل ضوء النهار)، أي أن وقت استخراج جثمانه الطاهر كان لا يزال ليلا لم تذهب عتمته بعد، فهذه امرأة عجوز معهم ثقيلة الخطوات، وفي الوقت نفسه يحملون معهم جثمان يوسف عليه السلام، قال ابن كثير: (وأن موسى سأل عن قبر يوسف عليه السلام فدلته امرأة عجوز من بني إسرائيل عليه فاحتمل تابوته معهم. ويقال إنه هو الذي حمله بنفسه عليه السلام). وهذا كله يجعل مسيرتهم بطيئة جدا، ويعطلهم عن الفرار من فرعون وجنوده.

إذن فيوسف عليه السلام غير مدفون في مصر، سواء كانت مصر وادي النيل أو مدينة مصر، والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم أين تم دفنه بعد استخراج جثمانه من مصر، ولا يزال مجهول سبب طلب يوسف عليه السلام استخراج عظامه من مصر، إلا أنه من الواضح حسب سياق الحديث أن يوسف عليه السلام كان على علم مسبق بخروج قومه من مصر يوما ما، لأن (يوسف لما حضره الموت أخذ علينا موثقا من الله أن لا يخرج من مصر حتى ننقل عظامه معنا). 

لكن من الواضح أن بني إسرائيل استقر مقامهم في مصر، واجتمعوا حول أبيهم يعقوب عليه السلام حين حضره الموت، (أَمْ كُنتُمْ شُهَدَاء إِذْ حَضَرَ يَعْقُوبَ الْمَوْتُ إِذْ قَالَ لِبَنِيهِ مَا تَعْبُدُونَ مِن بَعْدِي قَالُواْ نَعْبُدُ إِلَـهَكَ وَإِلَـهَ آبَائِكَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ إِلَـهًا وَاحِدًا وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُسْلِمُونَ) [البقرة: 133]، فمن الواضح أن جميع بنيه كانوا مجتميع حوله حين وفاته، ومنهم يوسف عليه السلام المقيم حينها في مصر، وهذا يشير ضمنا إلى أن وفاته ودفنه تم في مصر، لكن لم يرد نص أنه طلب استخراج عظامه كما فعل يوسف عليه السلام.

ولاحظ أيضا قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم (فانطلقت بهم إلى بحيرة، موضع مستنقع ماء)، فلا يمكن أن يكون القبر قد حفر في الأصل تحت بحيرة أو مستنقع، مما يدل على أن موضع القبر كان جافا حين دفنوا فيه جثمان يوسف عليه السلام، ثم أن البحيرة أو المستنقع تكون فوق القبر مما تخلف من الطوفان الذي أغرق الله تعالى به مصر، قال تعالى: (فَأَرْسَلْنَا عَلَيْهِمُ الطُّوفَانَ وَالْجَرَادَ وَالْقُمَّلَ وَالضَّفَادِعَ وَالدَّمَ آيَاتٍ مُّفَصَّلاَتٍ فَاسْتَكْبَرُواْ وَكَانُواْ قَوْمًا مُّجْرِمِينَ) [الأعراف: 133].

وهذا الطوفان يذكرنا بطوفان قوم نوح عليه السلام، قال تعالى: (فَأَخَذَهُمُ الطُّوفَانُ وَهُمْ ظَالِمُونَ) [العنكبوت: 14]، ففتح الله عليهم أبواب السماء بالمطر، وفجر الأرض عيونا، فاجتمع عليهم ماء السماء وماء الأرض، قال تعالى: (فَفَتَحْنَا أَبْوَابَ السَّمَاء بِمَاء مُّنْهَمِرٍ * وَفَجَّرْنَا الأَرْضَ عُيُونًا فَالْتَقَى الْمَاء عَلَى أَمْرٍ قَدْ قُدِرَ) [القمر: 11، 12]، حتى صار الموج عاتيا كالجبال، قال تعالى: (وَهِيَ تَجْرِي بِهِمْ فِي مَوْجٍ كَالْجِبَالِ) [هود: 42].


طوفان تسانومي
فمن الراجح لدي أن الطوفان لم يكن بسبب الأمطار الغزيرة، إنما بسبب طوفان من البحر الأحمر، وقد رأينا في زماننا طوفان "تسانومي" وما خلفه من دمار ماحق، وبكل بد فطوفان البحر أشد قوة وتدميرا من سيول الأمطار، وفيضان الأنهار، فإن صح أنه كان طوفانا من البحر، فإنه يؤكد أن مدينة مصر كانت مدينة ساحلية تقع على شاطئ البحر. فإن سلمنا أنه طوفانا عن طريق المطر، لأطلق عليه لفظ (سيل)، كما قال تعالى في قصة سبأ: (فَأَعْرَضُوا فَأَرْسَلْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ سَيْلَ الْعَرِمِ) [سبأ: 16]. ولم يقل: ((فَأَرْسَلْنَا عَلَيْهِمُ الطُّوفَانَ)، أما إن كان نهرا لقال فيضان، لأن مياه الأنهار تفيض وتنساب على جوانبه، فيقال له فيضان ولا يقال له طوفان.


طوفان تسانومي
*مصر تقع على مصب أنهار:*
من يدرس جغرافيا مصر وادي النيل سيجد أنها صحراء قاحلة، يتخللها نهر واحد فقط هو نهر النيل، وعند مصب النهر في البحر الأبيض المتوسط يتفرع النهر إلى فروع عديدة حسب الخرائط القديمة، لم يبقى منها اليوم إلا فرعان فقط هما فرع دمياط وفرع رشيد. حيث يتفرعان في محافظة القليوبية، عند القناطر الخيرية على مسافة تبعد 22 كيلو مترًا أقصى شمال القاهرة الكبرى.


القناطر الخيرية
بينما عاصمة شمال مصر كانت (ممفيس) أو (منف) أسسها عام 1300 قبل الميلاد الملك "نارمر"، وكانت عاصمة لمصر السفلى, ومكانها الحالي بالقرب من منطقة سقارة على بعد 19 كم جنوب القاهرة. وكانت منف معروفة باسم "الجدار الأبيض" حتى القرن السادس والعشرين قبل الميلاد إلى أن أطلق عليها المصريون اسم "من نفر" وهو الاسم الذي حرفه الإغريق فصار "ممفيس". وهي المفترض أن يوسف وموسى عليهما السلام أقاما فيها حسب القول الرائج اليوم وفق المفهوم التوراتي.

في ضوء ما ذكرناه عن جغرافيا مصر وادي النيل سابقا، سنجد أنه يتعارض تماما مع الوصف الجغرافي الدقيق لمصر المذكورة في القرآن الكريم، قال تعال: (وَنَادَى فِرْعَوْنُ فِي قَوْمِهِ قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ أَلَيْسَ لِي مُلْكُ مِصْرَ وَهَذِهِ الأَنْهَارُ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِي أَفَلاَ تُبْصِرُونَ) [الزخرف: 51]، هنا يذكر فرعون وجود أنهار تجري من تحته، وليست نهرا واحدا كما في مصر وادي النيل، فإن كانت مصر مدينة ساحلية، تطل على البحر، فحتما كان الساحل مصب لروافد النهر، أو أنهار عديدة، فإن كانت المدينة المقصودة هي "منف"، فإنها بعيدة جدا عن مصب نهر النيل، ولا تطل على أفرع أو روافد قديمة له، بل يجري أمامها نهر واحد فقط لا أنهار ولا أفرع متعددة له. 


فيضان نهر النيل كان يصل إلى سفح هضبة الأهرامات
وقد فسر بعض المعاصرين الأنهار هنا بالترع والمصارف التي تم شقها عن نهر النيل، والحقيقة أن شق الترع والقنوات وبناء والقناطر الخيرية كان في عهد "محمد علي"، ومن قبله كان فيضان النيل يسفر عن برك من الطين والوحل كانت تصل حتى "نزلة السمان" أسفل هضبة أهرامات الجيزة، وهي مسافة عريضة جدا. وعليه ففي زمن الفراعنة لم يكن هناك أنهار حسب وصف فرعون في القرآن الكريم.


خزان أسوان قديما
والآن يبقى السؤال يطرح نفسه في ضوء ظاهر النص القرآني أين تقع مدينة مصر؟ وهذا ما سوف أحاول الرد عليه في وقت لاحق بإذن الله تعالى، وعلى من يزعم أن مصر وادي النيل هي محور هذه الأحداث فعليه أن يأتي بدليل مادي بعيدا عن أقوال المجتهدين التي تصيب وتخطئ

----------


## جند الله

> * إذاً أنت تعتقد إن القبط أيضاً لم يكونوا هم المصريين.*
> 
> *على كل حال أنت من ينادي بتأويل الأيات وصرفها عن المتعارف عليه في لسان العرب، وبذلك فإن الأدلة تلزمك أنت.*
> 
> *وقد أطل علينا الكثيرون هنا بأقويل متفاوتة، فتارة جعلوا بني إسرائيل في الحجاز، وتارة جعلوا بناة الأهرام من قوم عاد ، وأخيراً شاهدنا من يقول بأن قوم عاد هم الهكسوس وهكذا دواليك من تلك ( الأفكار ).*
> 
> *وتحرف التوارة لا يعني إن الأحداث لا تقع في مصر، القرأن والتوراة يجمعوا على تلك النقطة. على كل حال اتمنى أن يفتح الأخ إبن طيبة موضوعاً خاصاً يتمكن فيه اصحاب الأفكار غير العادية من طرح وجهات نظرهم فيه، حتى لا يتشتت الخط العام لهذا الموضوع والذي تم فيه الكثير من البحث وفقاً للأحداث التاريخية والقرأنية والتوراتية.*


ليس عيبا أن نجتهد ولكن العيب هو إعجاب كل ذي رأي برأيه وكأنه المحق الوحيد

أنا أعتقد أن القبط هم سكان مصر وادي النيل سواء يهود نصارى أو مسلمين

أنا أطالب بتفسير ظاهر نص القرآن حسب اللغة مع تفسير القرآن بالقرآن والسنة الصحيحة بغض النظر عن رأي المفسرين غير المعصوم وتجنب الأخذ بالإسرائيليات فأنا ضد السلفية والجمود السلفي فلا عصمة لأحد بعد النبوة

مصر التي أراها حسب اجتهادي مدينة تقع في عسير جنوب غرب جزيرة العرب، أما من بنى الأهرامات فهو سليمان عليه السلام وهذا كلام ضمنته في كتاب وسأقوم بنشره هنا بإذن الله تعالى

حين أقول ان التاريخ والجغرافيا اليوم هما توراتيين، فهذا مصدر مطعون فيه لتحريفه، لا يصح الاعتماد عليه في توثيق المعلومات

وعلى من يزعم أن مصر وادي النيل هي مصر المذكورة فيلزمه دليل من الآثار المصرية يثبت أنها كانت تحمل اسم مصر ودليل آخر يثبت وجود بني إسرائيل فيها .... وهذا غير موجود بالمرة ... بل هناك أدلة تثبت العكس

----------


## الصاعق

> ليس عيبا أن نجتهد ولكن العيب هو إعجاب كل ذي رأي برأيه وكأنه المحق الوحيد
> 
> أنا أعتقد أن القبط هم سكان مصر وادي النيل سواء يهود نصارى أو مسلمين
> 
> أنا أطالب بتفسير ظاهر نص القرآن حسب اللغة مع تفسير القرآن بالقرآن والسنة الصحيحة بغض النظر عن رأي المفسرين غير المعصوم وتجنب الأخذ بالإسرائيليات فأنا ضد السلفية والجمود السلفي فلا عصمة لأحد بعد النبوة
> 
> مصر التي أراها حسب اجتهادي مدينة تقع في عسير جنوب غرب جزيرة العرب، أما من بنى الأهرامات فهو سليمان عليه السلام وهذا كلام ضمنته في كتاب وسأقوم بنشره هنا بإذن الله تعالى
> 
> حين أقول ان التاريخ والجغرافيا اليوم هما توراتيين، فهذا مصدر مطعون فيه لتحريفه، لا يصح الاعتماد عليه في توثيق المعلومات
> ...


*معذرة أيها الأخ العزيز* 

*كما قلت، من يصرف الكلام عن معناه المتعارف عليه في اللغة هو من يلزمه الدليل،* 

*بالمناسبة سليمان عليه السلام كان معاصراً للملك شيشنق من الأسرة الثانية والعشرين، في حين تاريخ بناء الهرم يعود إلى الأسرة الثالثة.*

*ولست سلفياً ولا من المتشددين دينياً أو فكرياً، لكني من المتشددين للتفريق بين الفكرة والنظرية والحقيقة التاريخية، كذلك أنا لم أنكر حق من لديهم أفكار غير تقليدية عن الأحداث التاريخية أن يجتهدوا فيها شريطة أن يبرروا توجهاتهم بأدلة تاريخية ومنطقية قوية تصلح للتأسيس عليها، ولاختلاف الاهتمامات طلبت فصل ذلك في موضوع مستقل حتى يتسنى ايضاً لعدد كبير ممن يبحثون في موضوع فرعون الخروج بناء في إطار المعلومات المتفق عليها بين علماء التاريخ وهم الأكثرية أن يواصلوا جهدهم في تحديد الفترة الزمنية المقترحة لفرعون موسى بدلاً من تشتيتت جهودهم وجهد اصحاب الأفكار الأخرى في مجادلات لا طائل منها لاختلاف أسلوب تفكير كل طرف وطريقة نظره للأحداث عن الأخر تماماً.
أستطيع أن أعطي إليك مثالين على وجهة السرعة 

اولها إنك تعتقد إن خليجي العقبة والسويس لم يكن لهما وجود أيام الفراعنة، في حين إن الفراعنة شقوا بالفعل قناة تربط بين خليج السويس ونهر النيل مروراً بالبحيرة المرة وذلك على عهد سنوسرت الثالث من الأسرة الثالثة ( أي مبكراً جداً عن زمن قصة الخروج ) 

هذه هي خريطة للقناة 


المثال الثاني إنك  تعتقد إن القنوات النيلية العديدة لم تنشاء قبل عصر محمد على، في حين إن نهر النيل على زمن الفراعنة كان يتضمن 16 فرعاً مختلفاً وليس فرعين فقط كما هو حالياً، كما قاموا هم بأنفسهم بإنشاء السدود ومشروعات الري مثل سد اللاهون والذي نتجت عنه ظهور منطقة الفيوم المعروفة اليوم.

والحقيقة إني لا أرغب على الإطلاق في الخوض فيما تذهب إليه ثم ( تبني عليه ) نقطة بنقطة، لأني غير مقتنع من الأصل بمنطقية هذه الفرضية ومثلي كثيرون ممن يأخذون بالبحث المنهجي التاريخي ودعنا نسميه ( التقليدي )، وبالتالي فعندي رغبة أكيدة في قضاء وقت أكبر لتحليل ما هو متوافر كي نقترب من شخصية فرعون الخروج التاريخية، هذا الوقت الذي يهب أغلبه حالياً لتفنيد نقاط مثل تلك التي ذكرتها، وذلك دون إنكار حق المنادين بغير المنهج التاريخي التقليدي في أن يفكروا، لذا يجب فض هذا التشابك المهدر لوقت كلا الطرفين.

وسبب تنافر أفكار الفريقين هو إن فريق البحث التاريخي يقوم ببناء النتائج بناء على ما هو ثابت كحقائق تاريخية أو كنصوص دينية، أما فريق الأفكار التقليدية فهو يقوم ببناء النتائج على تفسيرات خاصة بهم. وهذا خلاف لا يحل إلا عندما يختلط الزيت بالماء.

*

*في حفظ الله*

----------


## جند الله

أنا أتبع المنهج العلمي في دراستي تبعا للكتاب والسنة .. ولا أعترف ولا أقر بقول علماء التاريخ لأن المؤرخين كذابين ومزورين طالما يعتمدون على أصول محرفة لمعلوماتهم المستاقة من التوراة المحرفة فكلامهم لا وزن علمي له .. مقارنة بالقرآن الكريم والسنة

للأسف أن التاريخ الذي يلقن إلينا اليوم هو تاريخ توراتي محرف مليء بالضلالات والأكاذيب التي تتعارض مع الكتاب والسنة جملة وتفصيلا .. والتسليم والاعتراف بصحة كلام المؤرخين الترواتيين هو طعن صريح في الكتاب والسنة يجب أن نتنزه عنه

*أولا:*

عندما علقت على كلام من زعموا أن الأنهار هي الترع والقنوات فقد قصدوا بذلك الترع والقنوات التي أنشأها محمد علي وما جاء بعده

أما بخصوص أن الفراعنة شقوا رافدا أو ترعة إلى السويس فهذا كلام لا دليل عليه .. والخريطة التي نشرتها لم تبين لنا مصدرها

بل الذي عليه دليل هو أن دلتا نهر النيل كان لها روافد عديدة كما في خريطة الإدريسي .. ومن هذه الروافد ما كان يصل حتى صحراء السويس التي يطلق عليها اليوم (سيناء)

على فرض صحة كلام من يزعمون أن موسى تربى في مصر .. فيفترض أن فرعون مقيم عند الدلتا .. وهذه الفروع كلها أجزاء من النيل كمصدر موحد لها .. وليست أنهارا مختلفة المصادر 

* ثانيــــــا:*
الخرائط الموثقة للرحالة والجغرافيين المسلمين وغير المسلمين تثبت عدم وجود خليجي العقبة والسويس على الأقل في القرن الخامس والساس الهجري .. والتفسير الوحيد هو أن خليج العقبة تكون لظروف جيولوجية مباغتة غيرت من خريطة المنطقة .. وذلك إلى عه قريب جدا بعد القرن الخامس الهجري

هذا مما يجزم أن المؤرخين يتلاعبون بالتواريخ .. ويحددون تواريخ الأحداث وفق مصالح استراتيجية وليس وفق الحقيقة .. فيقولون أن قصة العبور تمت منذ 3500 سنة مضت .. والحقيقة أنه ليس هناك ثمة دليل واحد يثبت صحة هذا الرقم .. بل الخرائط تثبت كذب كل ملعوماتهم التاريخية


العالم بطليموس
[RIGHT]فعالم مثل بطليموس من (83 _ 161) م قام برسم خرائط لم يدون عليها وجود خليج العقبة .. بينما أثبت وجود (أيلة العقبة) وهي القرية حاضرة البحر التي مسخ الله أهلها قردة وهم أصحاب السبت .. فالقرية كانت حاضرة البحر وليس الخليج كما هو الحال اليوم .. والخرائط القديمة تثبت أنها تقع مباشرة على البحر .. مما يثبت صحة القرآن وتحريف التوراة

يتعلل أهل الكتاب بأن الخرائط فيها خطأ ليتكتموا على فضيحة التزوير والتحريف في كتبهم .. لكن لا يصح عقلا أن يجمع كل الرحالة والجغرافيين والمؤرخين على نفس الخطأ


خريطة منقولة عن خريطة بطليموس وهو من مصر ولم يثبت وجود خليج العقبة

خريطة منقولة عن خريطة بطليموس .. وسيناء اسمها على الخريطة صحراء السويس
لاحظ في الخريطة وجود بحيرة خيبر ويجري منها نهر إلى البحر الأحمر وهناك نهر ذو روافدين قريبا من عسير .. مما يؤكد أن المنطقة كانت غنية زراعيا ولم تكن جدباء كما هي اليوم .. هذا إن صح أن بطليموس عاش بعد ميلاد المسيح عليه السلام .. وإلا فإن الفارق الزمني بين ميلاد المسيح وميلاد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أكثر بكثير من 750 سنة


لاحظ في الخريطة وجود البحر الميت مما يؤكد أن هذه الخريطة رسمت بعد حادثة قوم لوط بزمن ولكن يغيب من الخريطة وجود خليج العقبة مما يؤكد أكذوبة أن بني إسرائيل عبروا من خليج العقبة




خرائط أحدث بدأ يظهر فيها خليج العقبة متسعا عريضا وتظهر فيها أيلة






هنا بدأ خليج العقبة يضيق من أعلى ولكنه عند مضيق تيران لا يزال متسعا جدا ولم يتكون المضيق بعد
*ثالثـــــا:*
الذي يجزم ويقطع بأن الجغرافيين الآن وقديما كذابين وومزورين هو أن الخرائط التي وضعها المسلمون كان يكتب الشمال فيها حيث نكتب الآن جنوبا، والجنوب حيث نكتب الشمال

وهذا يعني أن خريطة العالم مقلوبة رأسا على عقب .. وأن الأصل فيها أن جهة الشمال تقع إلى الجنوب .. وجهة الجنوب تقع إلى الشمال ..

انظروا إلى الخريطة التي دونها الشريف الإدريسي لتكتشفوا أن الغرب حرفوا جغرافيا العالم فجعلوا الشمال جنوبا والجنوب شمالا .. 





اضغط على الرابط لترى صورة الخريطة بالحجم الكبير سوف تجد أن الكتابة مقلوبة مما يدل على أن من نشر الخريطة قلبها 

http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%A7%...8A%D8%B3%D9%8A
الرابط مصدر الخريطة 


لاحظ كيف أن الخريطة مقلوبة الشمال مكان الجنوب
العالم العربي الشريف الإدريسي و إسمه أبو عبد الله محمد بن محمد ابن عبد الله بن إدريس الصقلي ، وينتهي نسبه إلى سيدنا الحسن بن الأمام علي بن أبي طالب والسيده فاطمه الزهراء بنت سيدنا محمد بن عبد الله صلي الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم، ومن هنا جاء لقبه بالشريف لنسبه لرسول الله .

أحد كبار الجغرافيين في التاريخ ومؤسسين علم الجغرافيا، كما أنه كتب في التاريخ ، والأدب ، والشعر ، والنبات ودرس الفلسفة ، والطب ، والنجوم ،في قرطبة.

ولد في مدينة سبتة في المغرب عام 493 هـ (1100 ميلادية) و مات عام 560 هـ (1166م) .

ويعد الادريسي أعظم جغرافي ظهر في القرون الوسطى. عاش وعمل في صقلية. وبعد أن درس في قرطبة بدأ رحلته في اسبانيا والبرتغال, ثم زار افريقيا وآسيا الصغرى. وفي سنة 1138م بدأ العمل لحساب روجر الثاني, ملك صقلية. وفي مدينة باليرمو, أو بالرم, نشر الادريسي أول خريطة للعالم, مصحوبة برحلته التي سماها "نزهة المشتاق في اختراق الآفاق", وصف فيها البلدان التي زارها. وقضى الادريسي أكثر من 15 عاماً من أجل انجاز هذه الخريطة. وصحح كثيراً من المعارف الجغرافية السائدة في عصره. وقدم معلومات قائمة على المعايشة والملاحظة, واضعاً بذلك أساس علم الجغرافيا الحديث.

صمم الادريسي خريطته على الطريقة العربية في ذلك الوقت, حيث بدأ بالجنوب في أعلى الخريطة, ثم انتقل الى الشمال في أسفلها, وهذا يعني ان خريطته ينبغي أن تقرأ بالمقلوب. تتكون مخطوطة الخريطة من 70 ورقة (33 × 21 سم) تصل الى نحو 5 أمتار مربعة. وقام العالم الألماني كونراد ميلر بنشر نسخة ملونة منها سنة 1928, بعد أن بذل مجهوداً خارقاً من أجل تجميع أجزائها المختلفة, وترجمة الأسماء العربية الى الألمانية.

http://www.daralhayat.com/culture/09...txt/story.html

*رابـــــعا:*

كتب أحمد الدبش في كتابه (موسى وفرعون في جزيرة العرب) في الفصل السادس صفحة (51 ـ 64) تحت عنوان (مصر، المشكلة، والحل!) يقول: 

يتفق ثلاثة من ثقاة الباحثين العرب في مجالات الدراسات التوراتية، أن مصر التوراتية هي غير مصر - وادي النيل، وأنها، أي مصر التوراتية، ليست إلا إقليما في الجزيرة العربية. فيذهب العلامة د. كما الصليبي إلى أن المقصود بمصراييم في التوراة هو: أل مصرمة، بين أبها وخميس مشيط، وقرية مصر في وادي بيشة في إقليم عسير. أما تفسير د. زياد منى فهو: مصراييم في هذا التقسيم الإثني يقصد بها مصر في جزيرة العرب (أي إقليم مصر). أما الباحث فرج الله صالح الديب فله رأي يخالف ذلك، وهو أن مصر التوراتية ما هي إلا منطقة السحول اليمنية والمسماة سرة اليمن أو مصر اليمن.
هكذا أصبحت مصر إقليما في جزيرة العرب، ولكن؛ هل يوجد في النقوش العربية ما يؤكد هذا الطرح؟ هناك نقش معيني يرجع إلى عهد الملك معين (أبيدع يثع) وابنه (معد كرب إل يفع) من النقوش التي عثر عليها في مدينة براقش (يثل في النقوش)، وهو في مدونة النقوش الفرنسية (ربرتورا/3022) وصاحباه هما: 

عم صدق / بن / حم عثت / ذ يفعن / وسعدم / بن / علج / ذ ضفجن أي: (عمي صدق بن حمى عثت ذي يفعن) و(سعد بن علج ذي صفجين) يصفان نفسيهما بأنهما: كبرى / مصرن / ومعن / مصرن أي: (كبرى مصرن ومعين مصرن). وهذه إشارة إلى إقليم أو منطقة تعرف حتى النصف الثاني من القرن الأول قبل الميلاد بـ: مصرن أو المصر، إذا اعتبرنا النون هي لاحقة التعريف العربية الجنوبية، وبهذا فقبيلة معين (معن) هي جزء من إقليم مصرن / المصر.

ويعلق على ذلك د. عبد العزيز صالح قائلا: ثمة قضية قديمة جديرة بالاعتبار، لا بأس من ذكر مناقشتها في هذا المقام، لاحتمال صلتها بمصر ... وهي أن بعض النصوص العربية الجنوبية ذكرت اسم "معن مصرن"، وعنت به منطقة ما في شمال شبه الجزيرة العربية، كان يقيم بها أو يشرف عليها كبير أي وال من دولة معين اليمنية الجنوبية. وفي تعيين منطقة "معن مصرن" هذه وتحليل اسمها رأى عدد من باحثي الجيل الماضي، ولا يزال يأخذ برأيهم الأستاذ أدولف جروهمان في كتابه (Arabien) الذي أصدره 1963، أن الاسم يعني واحة العلا أو عاصمة ددان بعد أن ظهر فيها النفوذ التجاري والسياسي لدولة معين الجنوبية، وجعلها أكبر مراكز التجارة المعينية في مال شبه الجزيرة، وترتب على ذلك أن عرفت الواحة باسم عميلتها الكبرى "معن" أي معين الجنوبية، ولكن؛ مع تخصيصها بصيغة "مصرن" التي قد تعني معنى الحد أو الحاجز. على انه ثمة افتراضا آخر نشير إليه على سبيل التحوط وتقليب المشكلة التاريخية على كل وجوهها، وهو احتمال دلالة اسم "معن مصرن" على معان المصرية، في أقصى شمال الحجاز لدى الحدود الأردنية، وقد ورد اسمها في بعض المصادر الإسلامية فعلا مرادفا لاسم معان الحجازية، وفي مقابل معان المالية، لكنه افتراض فيه بعض الضعف، بسبب ما ذكرته النصوص المعينية الجنوبية عن إقامة كبير معين أو والي معين في "معن مصرن"، وليس ن بينة معروفة على امتداد نفوذ دولة معين اليمنية إلى قرب الحدود الأردنية، وإنما هو نفوذ اقتصر مداه الشمالي القديم على واحة لحيان في حدود ما نعلمه من المصادر حتى الآن.

وقد أثارت (معن مصرن) أو (معين مصرن)، جلا شديدا بين العلماء، ولاسيما علماء التوراة، فذهب بعضهم هوغو ونكلر (Hugo Winckler) إلى أن مصر أو مصرايم (Mizraim) الواردة في التوراة ليست المعروفة التي يرويها نهر النيل، بل أريد بها (معين مصران)، وهو موضع تمثله (معان) في الأردن في الزمن الحاضر. وإن لفظ (PERO) التي ترد في التوراة أيضا لقبا لملوك مصر، والتي تقابلها لفظة فرعون في العربية، لا يراد بها فراعنة مصر، بل حكام (معين مصران)، وأن عبارة هاكرهم مصريت HAGAR HAM _ MISRITH)، بمعنى هاجر المصرية، لا تعني هاجر ن مصر المعروفة، بل من مصر العربية، أي ن هذه المقاطعة التي تحدث عنها (معن مصرن) وإن القصص الواردة في التوراة عن مصر وعن فرعون، هي قصص تخص هذه المقاطعة العربية، وملكها العربي.

لكن من الأمور المثيرة للدهشة اكتشاف لقى أثرية عراقية مسجل عليها، بالأحرف المسمارية كلمة (مصر)، ويعلق على ذلك العالم الأثري المصري عبد العزيز صالح قائلا: أضافت النصوص الآشورية اسمين أثارا مشكلة عويصة، فروت أن ملكها جزي برءو (برعو) ملك مصرو، كما روت أنه تلقى اثني عشر جوادا كبيرا لا مثيل لها، هدية من شليخيني (أو شلكاني) وهو ملك مصري، وأشارت معها إلى ما سمته باسم مدينة نخل مصر. ويبدو أن هذه الأسماء لم تكن لها صلة بمصر بمعناها المعروف؛ حيث ذكرت النصوص الاشورية اسم برءو (برعو) ملك مصر ومع رؤساء البادية مثل سمسي ملكة أريبي، ويثع أمير السّبئ، وذلك مما قد يعني أن منطقة مصرو كانت من مناطق البادية أيضا، ويغلب الظن أنها كانت قريبة من البحر الأحمر ومن الحدود المصرية، وأنها المنطقة نفسها التي روى "شلمانصر" من قبل أنه عين عليها الشيخ البدوي إديبئيل. أما برءو، فقد يكون تحريفا لاسم شيخها البدوي في عهده. أو تكون تبعيتها القديمة لمصر قد أغرت الكتبة الآشوريين على اعتبار جزاها من جزئ الفرعون المصري نفسه، وكان لقبه في اللغة المصرية برعو فعلا. أما شليخيني أو شلكاني ملك مصري، فقد يكون تحريفا لاسم عربي مثل سلحان، كما رأى الباحث "ريكمان". وليس اسما لفرعون مصري، كما ظن "فيدنر"، يضاف إلى ذلك، أن مصر لم تشتهر بتربية الخيول الكبيرة التي أشارت إليها نصوص سرجون، وإنما كانت جيادها صغيرة الحجم نسبيا، على الرغم من تهجينها بسلالة ليبية في العصور المتأخرة. بقي اسم نخل مصر، وهذا قد يترجم بمعناه الآشوري بمعنى قناة مصر، أو سيل مصر، ويدل بذلك على جزء من وادي العريش، أو جزء من خليج السويس. كما رأى بعض الباحثين، أو يدل على واد قريب من رفح، كما نم عن ذلك نص آخر، أو يكون له بعض الصلة باسم قرية نخل الحالية في شبه جزيرة سيناء.

وهكذا ظهر أن النصوص الاشورية لا تتحدث عن وادي النيل، فذهب بعض العلماء إلى أن ما ورد في النصوص الاشورية من ذكر لـ Musri لا يعني أيضا مصر المعروفة، بل مصر العربية، وأن ما جاء في نص تغلاتبسر الثالث الذي يعود عهده إلى حوالي سنة 734 قبل الميلاد، من أنه عين عربيا Arubu واسمه ادبئيل (اد ب ال) (ادب ايل) Idibail حاكما على (Musri)، لا يعني أنه عين حاكما على مصر الأفريقية المعروفة، بل على هذه المقاطعة العربية التي تقع شمال نخل مصري أي وادي مصر. ويرى "وينكر"، أن سبعة (Sibe) الذي عينه تغلا تبسر سنة 725 ق.م على مصري، والذي عينه سرجون قائدا على هذه المقاطعة، إنما عين على أرض مصر العربية، ولم يعين على مصر الأفريقية. وقد ورد في أخبار سرجون أن من جملة من دفع الجزية إليه برعو (Piru) وقد نعت في نص سرجون بـ "برعو شاروت مصري"، أي "برعو ملك أرض مصري". وورد ذكر برعو هذا في ثورة أشدود التي قامت سنة 711 ق.م وورد ذكر مصري في أخبار سنحاريب ملك آشور، وكان ملك مصري، وملك ملوخا، قد ساعد اليهود ضد سنجاريب.

ويرى "وينكلر" إنا كل ما ورد في النصوص الآشورية عن مصري مثل: "شراني مت مصري" (SHARRANI MAT MUSRI)، أي ملوك أرض مصر إنما قصد به هذه المقاطعة العربية.

علاوة على ذلك، فقد عثر سنة 1956 في حرن على كتابة مهمة جدا في بحثنا هذا دونها الملك "نبونيئد"، وكانت مدفونة في خرائب جامع حران الكبير، تتحدث عن تأريخ أعمال ذلك الملك، ومما جاء فبها: أنه لما ترك بابل وجاء تيماء، أخضع أهلها، ثم ذهب إلى ددانو (ديدان) وبداكو (فدك) وخبرا (خيبر) وإيديخو (؟) حتى بلغ أتريبو (يثرب) ... ثم تحدث بعد ذلك عن عقدة صلحا مع مصر وميديا ومادا ومع العرب.

عند قراءة هذا النقش بتمعن يتضح منه انه يجب ان تكون مصر هذه المذكورة في النقش قريبة جدا من باقي البلاد، ليمكن ربط الأحداث مع بعضها. كما لا يوجد في كل ما اكتشف في مصر _ واي النيل ما يشير إلى هذا الصلح.

إن النقوش آنفة الذكر لم تكن الإثبات الوحيد على وجود إقليم في جزيرة العرب باسم مصر، فعلى سبيل المثال نقرأ أن الكاتب الإغريقي "أبولودور" (Appollodorus) كان على علم بهذه المسألة وسجلها في مؤلفه المكتبة (Bibliotica)، الذي يعتقد بأنه صدر في القرن الأول أو الثاني قبل الميلاد، وفي ذلك المؤلف الذي يحوي الخرافات والأساطير الإغريقية، أشار الكاتب لـ "مصر في جزيرة العرب" هذه الإشارة العابرة لإقليم مصر، تؤكد أنه وجد في ذاكرة العالم القديم وحتى القرن الثاني أو الأول قبل الميلاد، معلومة، أو بقايا معلومة، عن بلاد باسم مصر في جزيرة العرب.

بناء على ما تقدم يستخلص أنه وجدت في الماضي منطقة في جزيرة العرب عرفت باسم مصر. ولكن؛ أين موقعها الجغرافي؟ يرى بعض الباحثين أن الاسم "مصر" يشير إلى نطقة من مناطق البادية، ويغلب الظن أنها كانت قريبة من البحر الأحمر ومن الحدود المصرية (د. عبد العزيز صالح)، ولكن هذا التحديد أقرب إلى النفي منه إلى أي شيء آخر، لأنه لا يعتمد على أدلة أو حجج علمية. برأينا أن "مصر" أرض تقع في جنوب شبه الجزيرة العربية. وللبرهان على ذلك علينا استشارة التوراة وما قاله المؤرخون القدامى وإعادة قراءة النقوش الأثرية التي ورد فيها اسم "مصر" قراءة موضوعية. تقول التوراة واصفة تنقلات إبراهيم: "وانتقل إبراهيم من هنالك إلى أرض الجنوب وسكن بين قادش وشور" _ سفر التكوين (20 _ 1)، وتكرر التوراة الإشارة إلى الموضع (شور) عدة مرات، كموضع أو مدسنة شهيرة في تلك البلاد الجنوبية التي ارتحل إليها إبراهيم. وتحدد التوراة في موضع آخر مكان بلاد (شور) قائلة: "شور التي أمام مصر" _ سفر التكوين (25 _ 18)، وقد افترض مؤخرا الأشاوس على الفور أن المقصود من (شور) هو بلاد أشور الرافدين، بينما بلاد آشور لا تقع أمام مصر وادي النيل ولا خلفها. فأين موضع شور هذه؟ إن تحديد موضع شور هذه، سوف يؤكد فرضيتنا بأن هناك مقاطعة في شبه الجزيرة العربية وتحديدا في اليمن أطلق عليها اسم مصر، وفي ذلك يقول "هوغو ونكلر" (Hugo Winckler): إن أشوريم عشيرة عربية من قبائل قطورة بإجماع علماء التوراة، ولا صلة لها بـ (أشور) أي ألشوريين، وقد ورد في الترجوم أن أشوريم مضرب لخيام أشور، وقد ورد اسم أشور في نصوص معينية مقرونا باسم موضع عبر نهرن، ونقع هذهالمنطقة من طور سيناء إلى بئر السبع وحبرون وتحاذي مصر في جزيرة العرب ... .

لكن ماذا كانت تعني النصوص المعينية بـ "ااشور / ااشر" المقرونة بـ "عبر نهرين"؟ السادة مؤرخونا الأفاضل أصحاب وحراس الفكر العربي الآسن، ممن تربوا على أيدي الأثريين التوراتيين، كان لهم تفسير غاية في الغرابة، فذهبوا إلى أن "ااشور / ااشر" هي آشور، عبر النهرين هي بلاد ما بين النهرين!؟.

لكننا بالبحث عن هذه الأمانكن، نفاجأ بأنها موجودة في إطار جغرافية اليمن، لا في بلاد أخرى يفترض وجودها فيها.

فالمؤرخ "د. جواد علي" يذكر في كتابه الموسوعي (المفصل في تاريخ العرب قبل الإسلام) "إن أهم المدن القديمة فيها (يقصد دولة قتبان)، كانت شور وحريب".

علاوة على ذلك يوجد "واد السر" على بعد 23كم إلى الشمال الشرقي من صنعاء، يطل عليه حصن (ذي مرمر) وحصن ضباب وجبل صرع. وقد وصفه لسان اليمن المؤرخ "الهمداني"، في سفره الرائع صفة (جزيرة العرب): "هو من عيون أودية اليمن وبه قرى كثيرة ومنازل لآل الروية للضيافة ولمن سبل الطريق، وفيها من جبال مراد جبل برجام في السر، ومنازل آل الروية باعفاف وحذان من السر ... والسر مبتدأ المحجة إلى البصرة من صنعاء ووادي سعوان .." .

أما فيما يخص"عبر النهرين" فهناك في الراضي اليمنية واد يدعى وادي ميتم يتفرع عن جبل التعكر إلى فرعين، وبينهما أسست مدينة "جبلة" وقد وصفها "ياقوت الحموي" قائلا: "جبلة بالكسر ثم السكون ذو جبلة مدينة باليمن تحت جبل صبر وتسمى ذات النهرين وهي من أحسن مدن اليمن وأنزهها وأطيبها ... وكان أول من اختطها عبد الله بن محمد الصلحي المقتول في سنة 374، وكان أخوه علي ولاه حصن التعكر وهذا الحصن على الجبل المطل على ذي جبلة، وهي في سفحه، وهي مدينة بين نهرين جاريين في الصيف والشتاء".

وفي ذلك يقول "ابن المجاور" في مؤلفه (تاريخ المستبصر) قائلا: "ذي جبلة من مخلاف جعفر، وجبلة كان رجلا يهوديا يبيع الفخار في الموضع الذي بنيت فيه دار العز، وبه سميت المدينة، وأول من اختط ذي جبلة "عبد الله بن محمد الصليحي" "... وهي مدينة بين نهرين جاريين في الصيف والشتاء" ويستطرد "اين المجاور" عند الحديث عن صفة بناء ذي جبلة فيقول: "بنى بذاك الصليحي في مخلاف جعفر وحدودها بالطبول من نقيل صيد إلى مصابح، وبالعرض من سوق وصفات على حصن الطريمة إلى ذي الأسود من حدود مخلاف حب. وتسمى قلعة النهرين لأن جبل التعكر ما بين أيمن البلد وشماله ومجمع النهرين في آخر البلد عن موضع يقال له وادي ميتم، كما قال "المازني" في بعض قصائده؛ حيث يقول: 


ما مصر ما بغداد ما طبرية ـــــ كمدينة قد حازها النهران
حدود لها شأم وحب مشرق ـــــ وكذلك تعكرها المنيف ماني

هناك نقش معيني (جلاسر 1155) أثار ضجة بين الدارسين واختلفوا في تقدير زمنه. وكان ذلك النقش يتحدث عن غارة سبئيين وخولانيين على قافلة معينية في موضع بين معين ورجمة التي يعتقد أنها مدينة نجران نفسها. ويذكر حربا كانت دائرة وقتها بين مذي وبين مصر في وسط مصر.

واختلف الباحثون في تعيين زمن وقوع الحرب، كما اختلفوا في تثبيت هوية المتحاربين.

فذهب كثيرون، ومنهم صاحب النقسش "جلاسر"، إلى البحث عن معارك وحروب في مصر _ وادي النيل. ولم يثر الشك لديهم في أن مصر المقصودة هنا تقع في اليمن قرب سبأ ومعين، أن موقع المعركة يمكن أن يكون داخل اليمن، وضمن نزاعات الممالك القديمة المسلحة التي كانت تعصف بالبلاد. فبمطلق الأحوال، "معين" صاحبة حضارة شهيرة، ولا داع لذكرها. في حين أن "رجمة" هي برجام: بكسر الباء الموحدة، يسمى اليوم رجام: بكسر الراء، وهي من أودية السر ذات أعناب كثيرة وتنمو فيها شجر القات، وهكذا فمن المحتمل أن يكون وادي السر هو المقصود بـ "ااشور / ااشر"، التي وردت في بداية النقش.

أما الحرب بين مذي ومصر في وسط مصر، فقد تكون حربا قامت بين (مذي اليمانية) و(مصر اليمانية)، فقد أشارت "مذي" المذكورة في النقش إلى موقع ما هو "ميدي"، ضمن المناطق السهلية، وميدي مركز القضاء ومدينة شهيرة على البحر الأحمر، ومن الموانئ التي تستقبل السفن الشراعية للاستيراد والتصدير، وتقه بالقرب من أقصى الحدود الشمالية لليمن، وتتبع إداريا لواء حجة، كما أن ميدي تعتبر عاصمة لقضاء ميدي، إحدى أقضية هذا اللواء قضاء" ميدي على العموم منطقة تهامية.

أما عن مصر، فربما يكون المقصود بها منطقة السحول التي يطلق عليها مثر اليمن. كما سنرى بعد قليل علاوة على ذلك لدينا العديد من النقوش التي انفردت بذكر اسم "مصر" وقد ورد هذا الاسم (مصر) في مجموعة النقوش المسندية المنشورة في كتاب "مطهر الإرياني" الموسوم (في تاريخ اليمن: نقوش مسندية وتعليقات) وقد وردت في المسند رقم (5): ملك سبأ / وذريدن / وكل / مصر / ... مصر / يدع إل / ملك حضرموت ... وكل / مصر .. .
وفي المسند رقم (21) على هذا النحو:

... بعلى / مصر / حضرموت ... . 

ويشير نقش (جام 612) إلى حرب شنها الملك عل حضرموت، وهو نقش قصير تركه لنا أحمد ينعم بن نشاي مقتوي الملك بمناسبة عودته من تلك الحرب التي رافق فيها الاقبال والحبشة بأرض حضرموت (س 8_ 10)، وقتل خلالها رجلين كما يقول (ك 12)؛ حيث يقول أحد أصحاب ذلك النقش، واسمه كرب عثت أراد، إنه هرج رجلا وأخذ فرسه خلال اشتراكه في الحرب التي شنها الملك على "مصر" حضرموت.

ولكن ؛ ماذا يعني اسم مصر في النقوش اليمنية؟

هذا ما أجاب عليه الأستاذ "حمزة علي لقمان" في كتابه (معارك حاسمة في تاريخ اليمن) بأن اسم مصر في النقوش اليمنية، يعني القلعة، وهو المعنى نفسه تقريبا في المعجم العربي

بالنظر إلى الخارطة اليمانية الجغرافية، يجد الباحث العديد من المواقع والمستوطنات التي تحمل اسم مصر، ومنها "منطقة السحول" التي طالما ذكرها لسان اليمن "الهمداني" على أنها "مصر اليمن" فماذا قصد بمنطقة السحول أو مخلاف السحول؟ مخلاف السحول ذكرها "الهمداني" في كتابه (الإكليل) ـ الجزء الثامن، و(صفة جزيرة العرب) قائلا: ويتصل بمخلاف (خولان) مخلاف (آل ذي جرة) ... ومخلاف ذي جرة وخولان يسمى (خزانة اليمن) وذمار ورعين والسحول مصر اليمن.

ويعلق محقق كتاب الهمداني العلامة محمد بن علي الأكوع على ذلك قائلا: السحول سرة اليمن ومصر اليمن، والشائع لدى عامة الناس في عوم اليمن، أن من يهرب من الجوع فعليه السحول، وفيه يقول حكيم المزارعين اليمنيين "علي بن زايد" في أحد مهاجل البذار:


إن كنت هاربا من الموت ـــــ ما حد من الموت ناجي

وإن كنت هاربا من الجوع ـــــ أهرب سحول بن ناجي

وفيه يقول "طرفة بن العبد":_


وبالسفح آيات كان رسومها ـــــ يمان وشتة ريدة وسحول

ويدخل في السحول قسم من يحصب يعرف بذي قينان، وتعد يحصب من المناطق الخصبة زراعيا، ولذلك تعددت السدود التي أقامها اليمنيون القدماء في هذه المنطقة، حتى قيل إنها وصلت ثمانين سدا، وإلى ذلك أشار "أسعد تبع" في قوله: _ 


وفي البقعة الخضراء من أرض يحصب ـــــ ثمانون سدا تقذف الماء سائلا

لدينا علاوة على ذلك نقش جدير بالتنويه له، فقد ذكر "ابن هشام" أنه وجد باليمن مقبرة مفتوحة نتيجة للطوفان أخرجت منها رفاة امرأة لفت حول عنقها أشرطة من اللؤلؤ، خواتم مرصعة بالأحجار الكريمة ووضعت، كما وجدت لوحة عليها نقوش ترجمها "جون فوستر" كما يلي: 

*"باسم الله، إله حمير:

أنا تاجة (Tajah) ابنة ذو شنار (DHU SHEFAR) أرسلت وكيلي إلى يوسف.

ولما تأخر في العودة إلي أرسلت إليه وصيفتي.

ومعها مكيال من الفضة ليرده إلى مكيال من دقيق.

ولما عجزت عن الحصول عليه أسلتها بمكيال من الذهب.

ولما عجزت عن الحصول أرسلتها بمكيال من لؤلؤ

ولما عجزت عن الحصول عليه أصدرت أمرا بطحنها.

ولما لم أجد أي فائدة منها كان مصيري الدفن هنا.

فإلى كل من يسمع عني، هلا رثى لمصيري

وإلى أي امرأة تفكر في التحلي بحلية من زينتي.

أن تلقى الميتة نفسها التي لقيتها.*

هذه النقوش السالفة تنتمي إلى زمن يوسف، وهي تؤيد تماما ما جاء في القرآن من القحط الذي أهلك عددا من الأمم في تلك العصور.

إن الاهتداء الصحيح لموقع مصر، سيؤدي بنا لمناقشة مسألة خطيرة، وهي هل ينحدر العرب حقا من أم مصرية (هاجر)، وماذا كان يقصد بها؟

من الأمور الجديرة بالملاحظة، إشارة التوراة إلى انحدار العرب من أم مصرية (هاجر) فهل المقصود بذلك مصر _وادي النيل أم مصر العربية، كما ذكر "ونكلر" فيما سبق؟ يبدو أن المقصود هنا ليس مصر وادي النيل، وإنما هو مصر جزيرة العرب.
إن قضية اسم أم إسماعيل بأنه كان "هاجر"، أمر سهل التفسير، لأن أهل اليمن يطلقون على المدينة اسم "هجر" والمتتبع للتاريخ اليمني القديم يعرف عمق الـ "الهجر"، فلفظ "هجر" قد عرف قبل انتشار الإسلام في اللغة اليمنية القديمة.

فيقال "هـ ج ر ن / ص ن ع و " كما في (CIH 314 /1, GL 452 A / 4,1)، أي مدينة صنعاء، و"هـ ج ر ن / م ر ب" ويرد الاسم أيضا (بالياء) أي "هـ ج ر ن / م ر ي ب" كما في (CIH 19/16, CIH 389/41 RES 3197/4) أي مدينة مأرب، و"هـ ج ر ن / ت م ن ع" كما في (RES 3566/4.8 RES 3691/8) أي مدينة تمنع، و"هـ ج ر ن / ش ب م" كما في (S H 32/17, JR 32/25.26) أي مدينة شبام في حضرموت.

ويذكر "محمد بن علي الأكوع الحوالي محقق كتاب (صفة جزيرة العرب) للهمداني أن "الهجر بالتحريك في لغة حمير، القرية الكبيرة".

وذكر "ياقوت الحموي" في (معجم البلدان) أن الهجر بلغة حمير والعرب العاربة: القرية، فمنها هجر البحرين، وهجر نجران، وهجر جازان".

وقد ذكر لسان اليمن "الهمداني" لفظة "الهجر" في كتابه المعروف (صفة جزيرة العرب)، بقوله: "والهجر هي القرية الحديثة ..."، وقد أيدت النقوش ما سجله "الهمداني" ، فقد نشر "د. يوسف عبد الله" نقشا يمنيا جاء فيه: "هجرهو"، وترجمتها بأن "هجر": المدينة، وأن هو: الضمير، فيصبح المعنى: "مدينته". أما الكلمة التالية فكانت: نأت، وجنأ، وهي لفظة شائعة في النقوش اليمنية القديمة، وتعني سور، وجمعها: جنات. وانتهى بذلك إلى أن: "هجرهو جنأت" تعني مدينته ذات الأسوار، أي المدينة المسورة.

وكان "د. محمود الغول" قد أكد هذا المعنى في مقالة بعنوان (مكانة نقوش اليمن في تراث اللغة العربية الفصحى)، فقال: "أما الهجرة، وهي قضية كبرى في الإسلام، فقد اشتقها الناس من هجر المكان بمعنى تركه، وإن هجرة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ومن معه كان تركه "مكة" إلى "المدينة"، وهذا ليس صحيحا على علاته، فالهجرة في حقيقتها مأخوذة من (الهجر)، وهي بلغة النقوش ولغة حمير: القرية أو المدينة التي فيها سلطان أو من ينوب نيابة، ومعنى هاجر لذلك هو اتخاذ الهجر دارا للإقامة والتقييد بطاعة صاحب الأمر فيها".

واللغة الشمالية تعرف لفظ "هجر" ضمن الألفاظ الجغرافية المتخصصة، وذلك في الدلالات المرتبطة بأسماء الأعلام، وكذلك في أسماء العلم المركبة والتي تعرف بالإضافة. وقد اشتق منها فعل بمعنى (هاجر).

فـ "هاجر" على هذا، امرأة هجرية، والارتباط بمصر، هو ارتباط بمصر العربية اليمنية.

----------


## ذو رأى رشيد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم , الحمد لله الذى خلق الانسان و علمه البيان و أسكنه الجنان , وكشف لنا هوية فرعون و هامان
تلك بشرى أزفها اليكم منذ الآن , أما تفصيلها فحين يشاء الرحمن
تحياتى وتقديرى و احترامى البالغ لجميع الأخوة والأخوات المشاركين فى هذا الموضوع الهام بقيادة المايسترو الكبير الأستاذ / سيد جعيتم والذى كان موفقا غاية التوفيق فى اثارة ذلك البحث المهم 
أرجو من حضراتكم جميعا أن تنظرونى الى بضعة أيام ريثما أفرغ من ضغوط عملى كمدرس وخاصة وقد اقترب موعد امتحانات نصف العام , وبعد ذاك فسوف تجدون عندى ما يسركم ان شاء الله غاية السرور
ولكن يمكن مبدئيا أن أؤكد لكم أن مصر فى القرآن و التوراة هى مصر التى يعرفها الناس جميعا , مصر ذات الأهرامات العظيمة وذات النهر الخالد الذى يشدو به عبد الوهاب , وأى قول بخلاف ذلك هو محض هراء وخيال و وهم كبير
تقبلوا تحياتى جميعا والى لقاء عسى أن يكون قريبا , وسلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته

----------


## الصاعق

*



			
				ولا أعترف ولا أقر بقول علماء التاريخ لأن المؤرخين كذابين ومزورين
			
		

*

*هذا هو الفارق بيني وبينك وبين أغلب المشاركين في الموضوع، التاريخ علم له أصل وأسس وأنت تنكرها وبالتالي من وجهة نظري ما تأتي به هو مجرد ( أفكار ) لا تخضع لتأسيس علمي أو تاريخي.*

*



			
				أما بخصوص أن الفراعنة شقوا رافدا أو ترعة إلى السويس فهذا كلام لا دليل عليه .. والخريطة التي نشرتها لم تبين لنا مصدرها
			
		

*

*هذا من المعلومات البديهية التي يعرفها طلاب المرحلة الإبتدائية في مصر، القناة شقها الفرعون سنوسرت الثالث في عصر الأسرة الثالثة، بحث صغير على الجوجل ستحصل على عشرات التفاصيل عن القناة، كما تجدد حفرها في عصر الفرعون نخاو في عهد الأسرة الصاوية، ويمكنك أن تطالع المقالة التي تحوي الخريطة المذكورة في موقع ويكيبديا*

*



			
				عندما علقت على كلام من زعموا أن الأنهار هي الترع والقنوات فقد قصدوا بذلك الترع والقنوات التي أنشأها محمد علي وما جاء بعده
			
		

*

*اعذرني إن لم اشتر هذا التفسير، والسبب هو مشاركتك السابقة*

*



			
				وقد فسر بعض المعاصرين الأنهار هنا بالترع والمصارف التي تم شقها عن نهر النيل، والحقيقة أن شق الترع والقنوات وبناء والقناطر الخيرية كان في عهد "محمد علي"، ومن قبله كان فيضان النيل يسفر عن برك من الطين والوحل كانت تصل حتى "نزلة السمان
			
		

*

*والتي توضح إنك كنت تظن إن الترع والقنوات لم تشق قبل محمد علي، وذلك في مجاولة منك لدحض المقولة بإن الترع والقنوات أنهار من قبل البعض.*




> *الخرائط الموثقة للرحالة والجغرافيين المسلمين وغير المسلمين تثبت عدم وجود خليجي العقبة والسويس على الأقل في القرن الخامس والساس الهجري .. والتفسير الوحيد هو أن خليج العقبة تكون لظروف جيولوجية مباغتة غيرت من خريطة المنطقة .. وذلك إلى عه قريب جدا بعد القرن الخامس الهجري، الخرائط التي رسمها الأقدمون كانت ولا شك تفتقر إلى الإنضباط العلمي الذي نعرفه اليوم وكذلك الأقمار الصناعية.*




*هل تعتقد أيضاً بإن علماء الجيولوجيا الذين يقولون إن تحرك الصفائح الأرضية يستغرق مئات الالاف من السنين مزورين، البحر الأحمر استغرق أكثر م 40 مليون عام حتى يشق طريقه إلى ما نعرفه اليوم، و فرعي البحر الأحمر موجودين حتى من قبل زمن الفراعنة،* 

*ولا شك إن الغرب أيضاً ( زيف ) الشمال المغناطيسي للأرض؟؟؟؟*

*وهل تعتقد إن البحر الأحمر كان يسير ( بالعرض كما في خريطة الأدريسي ؟ أو إن الهند لم تكن موجودة على وجه الأرض على زمنه؟*

*اعتقد إنك فهمت قصدي إن المناهج التي نفكر على أساسها مختلفة بشكل جذري، فأنت كذلك لا تأخذ بالتاريخ الذي دونته الشعوب ولا تعترف بالقناة التي شقها الفراعنة للوصل بين النيل وخليج السويس.*

*في حفظ الله*

----------


## الصاعق

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم , الحمد لله الذى خلق الانسان و علمه البيان و أسكنه الجنان , وكشف لنا هوية فرعون و هامان
> تلك بشرى أزفها اليكم منذ الآن , أما تفصيلها فحين يشاء الرحمن
> تحياتى وتقديرى و احترامى البالغ لجميع الأخوة والأخوات المشاركين فى هذا الموضوع الهام بقيادة المايسترو الكبير الأستاذ / سيد جعيتم والذى كان موفقا غاية التوفيق فى اثارة ذلك البحث المهم 
> أرجو من حضراتكم جميعا أن تنظرونى الى بضعة أيام ريثما أفرغ من ضغوط عملى كمدرس وخاصة وقد اقترب موعد امتحانات نصف العام , وبعد ذاك فسوف تجدون عندى ما يسركم ان شاء الله غاية السرور
> ولكن يمكن مبدئيا أن أؤكد لكم أن مصر فى القرآن و التوراة هى مصر التى يعرفها الناس جميعا , مصر ذات الأهرامات العظيمة وذات النهر الخالد الذى يشدو به عبد الوهاب , وأى قول بخلاف ذلك هو محض هراء وخيال و وهم كبير
> تقبلوا تحياتى جميعا والى لقاء عسى أن يكون قريبا , وسلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته


*مرحباً بالأخ العزيز وبانتظار مساهماتك*

----------


## جند الله

> *الصاعق
> هذا هو الفارق بيني وبينك وبين أغلب المشاركين في الموضوع، التاريخ علم له أصل وأسس وأنت تنكرها وبالتالي من وجهة نظري ما تأتي به هو مجرد ( أفكار ) لا تخضع لتأسيس علمي أو تاريخي.*


أي أصول أسس علمية تتحدث عنها وغالبية كلام المؤرخين مستوحى من التوراة المحرفة؟ 

هذا تاريخ رسل وأنبياء لابد من توثيقه من مصدر صادق كتاب الله والسنة .. الإسرائيليات مطعون في مصداقيتها




> *هذا من المعلومات البديهية التي يعرفها طلاب المرحلة الإبتدائية في مصر، القناة*


هذه البديهيات التي تتحدث عنها مشكوك في صحتها بشكل قطعي لأن من وضعها يكفر بالقرآن جملة وتفصيلا فمن وضعها مؤرخين توراتيين




> *والتي توضح إنك كنت تظن إن الترع والقنوات لم تشق قبل محمد علي، وذلك في مجاولة منك لدحض المقولة بإن الترع والقنوات أنهار من قبل البعض.*


الترع وروافد الأنهار لا تعتبر أنهارا مستقلة حسب نص القرآن الكريم الذي ذكر أنهارا بصيغة الجمع لذلك يبطل الاستشهاد بالترع والقنوات والروافد .. فالترع والروافد في جملتها جزء من مكونات اي نهر في العالم

بل مصر المذكورة في القرآن تجري فيها أنهار عديدة .. وهي الأنهار الموسمية التي تعتمد على سيول الأمطار الموسمية .. لأن المنطقة العربية كلها لا يوجد فيها أي موقع تجري فيه أنهار متعددة المصادر والينابيع .. ومصر وادي النيل ليس بها أنهارا موسمية




> *اعتقد إنك فهمت قصدي إن المناهج التي نفكر على أساسها مختلفة بشكل جذري، فأنت كذلك لا تأخذ بالتاريخ الذي دونته الشعوب ولا تعترف بالقناة التي شقها الفراعنة للوصل بين النيل وخليج السويس.*


ذكرت لك مسبقا أن الترع وروافد الأنهار جزء من مكونات أي نهر سواء اعترفت بوجودها أم نفيته ... ولا تفيد بوجود أنهار متعددة .. هذا بخلاف ان الدلتا منتشرة على مساحات شاسعة من الأرض كانت تمتد قطيما حتى داخل سيناء وإلى العريش وهذا حسب خريطة الإدريسي أي أن هذه الروافد كانت موجودة في القرن السادس الهجري

والخرائط والتاريخ وما دونه علماء المسلمين يعارض وينفي صحة كل ما يقوله التوراتيين .. وهذا دليل قوي جدا يكفي لنسف جميع مزاعم الترواتيين الكاذبة والمضللة .. ويلزمنا (كمسلمين) بإعادة دراسة التاريخ والجغرافيا على قاعدة من الوحي الرباني الكتاب والسنة

في النهاية على المخالف أن يأتي بكشف أثري يقول بأن الأقباط كانوا يطلقون على بلدهم اسم مصر قبل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .. 

وحتى إن ظهر هذا الديل المعدوم فلا قيمة له مطلقا أمام صفات أخرى أثبتها القرآن تجزم بأن مصر مدينة حصينة لها أبواب وتطل على ساحر البحر وتجري فيها أنهار موسمية .. 

طبعا أنا لم أكمل نقل ما كتب في المسألة لكن اقرأ هذا:

لدينا علاوة على ذلك نقش جدير بالتنويه له، فقد ذكر "ابن هشام" أنه وجد باليمن مقبرة مفتوحة نتيجة للطوفان أخرجت منها رفاة امرأة لفت حول عنقها أشرطة من اللؤلؤ، خواتم مرصعة بالأحجار الكريمة ووضعت، كما وجدت لوحة عليها نقوش ترجمها "جون فوستر" كما يلي: 

"باسم الله، إله حمير:

أنا تاجة (Tajah) ابنة ذو شنار (DHU SHEFAR) أرسلت وكيلي إلى يوسف.

ولما تأخر في العودة إلي أرسلت إليه وصيفتي.

ومعها مكيال من الفضة ليرده إلى مكيال من دقيق.

ولما عجزت عن الحصول عليه أسلتها بمكيال من الذهب.

ولما عجزت عن الحصول أرسلتها بمكيال من لؤلؤ

ولما عجزت عن الحصول عليه أصدرت أمرا بطحنها.

ولما لم أجد أي فائدة منها كان مصيري الدفن هنا.

فإلى كل من يسمع عني، هلا رثى لمصيري

وإلى أي امرأة تفكر في التحلي بحلية من زينتي.

أن تلقى الميتة نفسها التي لقيتها.

هذه النقوش السالفة تنتمي إلى زمن يوسف، وهي تؤيد تماما ما جاء في القرآن من القحط الذي أهلك عددا من الأمم في تلك العصور.

فإذا كانت هذه النقوش في اليمن فإن مدينة (مصر) المذكورة في القرآن والتي أقام بها يوسف عليه السلام وخرج منها موسى عليه السلام موجودة على مقربة من اليمن حيث الأنهار الموسمية .. وليس في وادي النيل .. 

بينما مصر وادي النيل لا يوجد أي نقش أثري واحد على حد علمي يثبت أنها كانت تحمل هذا الاسم قبل أن يسميها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بهذا الاسم في أحاديث صحيحة .. فإن كان هناك نقشا (أجهل وجوده) فأعلمني به ولا تستشهد لي بنقل عن المقررات الدراسية التي وضعها علماء التوراة الكذابين والمحرفين والضالين المضلين الذين يكفرون بالقرآن والسنة


هذا وبالله التوفيق

----------


## الصاعق

*



			
				أي أصول أسس علمية تتحدث عنها وغالبية كلام المؤرخين مستوحى من التوراة المحرفة؟
			
		

*


> *هذا تاريخ رسل وأنبياء لابد من توثيقه من مصدر صادق كتاب الله والسنة .. الإسرائيليات مطعون في مصداقيتها*




*بداية ليس كل ما ورد في التوراة محرف، فهي توافق القرأن في العديد من التفصيلات كما إن المؤرخين لا يعتمدن على التوراة بل في الإساس على تدوين الشعوب للتاريخ، على سبيل المثال نستطيع أن نعرف إن سليمان عليه السلام وإبنه كلاهما عاصر الفرعون شيشنق والذي شن حرباً بعد وفاة سليمان عليه السلام على الدولة العبرية في عهد إبنه رحبعام، التفاصيل مدونة في التوارة كما دونت في النقوش المصرية التي تمجد انتصار الفرعون، من ناحية أخرى انت اخترت تجاهل كل ذلك واقترحت إن سليمان عليه السلام هو من بنى الهرم الأكبر اللذي بني في عصر الدولة القديمة في عهد الملك خوفو، والذي كان قائماً قبل أي تاريخ مقترح حتى لهجرة إبراهيم عليه السلام من العراق إلى فلسطين أي قبل نشاءة الشعب اليهودي. هذا هو ما قصدته باختلاف مناهج الاستنباط بيننا .*




> *هذه البديهيات التي تتحدث عنها مشكوك في صحتها بشكل قطعي لأن من وضعها يكفر بالقرآن جملة وتفصيلا فمن وضعها مؤرخين توراتيين*




*يبدو إنك لم تحاول القراءة عن تلك القناة، الأمر لا علاقة له من قريب أو بعيد بالنصوص التوراتية هذا تاريخ مصري بحت مدون ويدرس في المدارس المصرية للطلاب، واستخدم المصريون تلك القناة كي تتمكن سفنهم من الوصول من النيل للبرح الأحمر ثم إلى بلاد بونت وهي القرن الأفريقي الحالي.*

*



			
				الترع وروافد الأنهار لا تعتبر أنهارا مستقلة حسب نص القرآن الكريم الذي ذكر أنهارا بصيغة الجمع لذلك يبطل الاستشهاد بالترع والقنوات والروافد .. فالترع والروافد في جملتها جزء من مكونات اي نهر في العالم
			
		

*


*والأن خرجنا من إن نهر النيل لم يشق فيه قنوات قبل عصر محمد على إلى تلك النقطة، لكن لا بأس بل يتم تسمية الروافد بأنهار، ولك في نهر النيل عبرة، فالروفاد الأثيوبية تسمى بالنيل الأبيض والنيل الأزق، أو نهر عطبرة أو بحر الغزال رغم إنها جميعاً أجزاء من نهر النيل، إنظر معي*


*



			
				بل مصر المذكورة في القرآن تجري فيها أنهار عديدة .. وهي الأنهار الموسمية التي تعتمد على سيول الأمطار الموسمية .. لأن المنطقة العربية كلها لا يوجد فيها أي موقع تجري فيه أنهار متعددة المصادر والينابيع .. ومصر وادي النيل ليس بها أنهارا موسمية
			
		

*

*أما الأنهار الموسمية فكانت موجودة في مصر وتشاهدها في الأطلس المدرسي حتى اليوم في شكل نقاط زرقاء متقطعة تهبط من جبال البحر الأحمر إلى النيل، كما كان يوجد بعضها في سيناء، وإلى اليوم عندما تشتد الأمطار تأتي السيول عبر تلك المجاري القديمة لتجتاح بعض مناطق الصعيد. مع الأسف لا أملك نسخة من الأطلس حالياً ولكن إنظر معي إلى مجاري الأنهار القديمة في هذه الصورة، لاحظ الخطوط من سلسلة جبال البحر الأحمر والتي يصل بعضها إلى نهر النيل*
**
*، ومع هذا فلا أسلم لك بإن الأنهار المذكورة بالقرأن موسمية من الأصل، فلا يوجد دليل واحد بالقران يشير إلى ذلك.*

*[quote]في النهاية على المخالف أن يأتي بكشف أثري يقول بأن الأقباط كانوا يطلقون على بلدهم اسم مصر قبل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .. [/*quote]


*يبدو أولاً إنك نسيت إنك أنت المخالف للمتعارف عليه والدليل يلزمك، مصر هو الإسم العربي لكيمي أو تامرا أو ايجبت. أما أصل كلمة مصر فيرجع إلى اللغات السامية لنسبتها إلى مصريام إبن نوح ولهذا أطلق عليها الكنعانيون والعرب والعبريون أسماء قريبة من ذلك الأسم مثل ( مصريم ).وكيف بالله عليك كيف سيضع المصريين القدماء نقشاً لإسم بلدهم في لغة أخرى ( مسألة تستحيل منطقاً) من أمثلة ذلك لتقريب الصورة إن فرنسا إسمها في لسان العرب بلاد الفرنجة، لو قلبت التاريخ الفرنسي رأساً على عقب لن تجد كلمة ( الفرنجة ) ابداً في أياً من كتاباتهم، وهذا بالطبع لا علاقة له إن العرب يقصدون فرنسا بتك الكلمة، وعلى هذا أسلوبك في التدليل غير صحيح من ناحية المنطق.*

*والحقيقة لم أكن أرغب في الخوض في التفاصيل الكثيرة في مشاركتك السابقة لكن كي ننهي هذا الأمر بشكل قاطع فسأقوم بالتوضيح لك حول النقطة المحورية وهي كيف يستحيل أن تكون الخرائط التي تعتمد عليها للبحر الأحمر صحيحة.*

*((لم تجب عن سؤالي عن خارطة الإدريسي التي تعتمد عليه، هل تعتقد إن شكل البحر الأحمر واتجاهه هكذا صحيحاً ؟ وهل تعتقد إن الهند لم تكن موجودة على وجه الأرض على عصر الإدريسي))*

*رجاء جاوب على السؤال ولا تتجاهله*

*والأمر الثاني* 
*أنت تعترف إن إيلة كانت حاضرة البحر وهذا اتفق معك فيه بمراجعة تاريخ العقبة.*

*أنظر معي إلى خارطتك تلك* 

**

*إنظر الأن معي إلى اتساع البحر الأحمر من الجنوب، هذا معانه إن البحر الأحمر في عهد البطالمة كان أكثر اتساعاً من البحر الأحمر الذي نعرفه اليوم وهذا كلام خاطئ جيولوجياً 100% حيث أنه من المعروف ان البحر الأحمر نشاء من 40 مليون سنة نتيجة وجود الفالق العظيم بين الجزيرة العربية وإفريقيا، والبحر الأحمر يتسع سنوياً بمعدل عدة سنيمترات، ولهذا فإن البحر الأحمر اليوم هو أكبر من أي وقت مضي. ( أرجو أن تحاول إجارء أي بحث حول البحر الأحمر لتتأكد من موضوع اتساعه المطرد ).*

*وانظر أيضاً معي للخريطة المرفقة والتي توضح خريطة صحيحة لسيناء بسيناء في خريطتك. وبنظرة صغيرة ستكتشف إن صحة خريطتك يلزم أن يكون أغلب جنوب سيناء مغموراً بالمياه في العصر البطلمي وهو أمر لا صحة له جيلوجياً ولا تاريخياً حيث إن جنوب سيناء يضم مجموعة كبيرة من الجبال الشاهقة والتي يكسو قمم بعصها الجليد، كما إن الكثير من مناطقها تحوي مناجك الفيروز والنخاس القديمة التي استعملهاالفراعنة وتركوا نقوشهم عليها ولا اعتقد إنك ستختلف معي إن البطالمة كانوا بعد الفراعنة ( مسلمة تاريخية ).*

*هل تعلم ما السبب في هذا الخطاء الفادح؟ السبب هو غياب مقاييس الرسم عن الخرائط القديمة وكذلك ضحالة وقلة المعلومات عن التضاريس القارية، هذه الخرائط بدائية جدا ًوخاطئة ومن غير الصحيح أن تؤسس عليها.*

*على كل حال انتظر ان يقوم الأخ إبن طيبة بفتح موضوع مستقل يتقدم فيه اصحاب الافكار التي لا تعتمد على منهج البحث التاريخي عن أنفسهم فيه بحرية تامة ودون أن يختلفوا معنا، وهذا أفضل للطرفين كي يركزوا جهدودهم على موضوع البحث الرئيسي*

*في حفظ الله*

----------


## جند الله

> بداية ليس كل ما ورد في التوراة محرف، فهي توافق القرأن في العديد من التفصيلات كما إن المؤرخين لا يعتمدن على التوراة بل في الإساس على تدوين الشعوب للتاريخ، على سبيل المثال نستطيع أن نعرف إن سليمان عليه السلام وإبنه كلاهما عاصر الفرعون شيشنق والذي شن حرباً بعد وفاة سليمان عليه السلام على الدولة العبرية في عهد إبنه رحبعام، التفاصيل مدونة في التوارة كما دونت في النقوش المصرية التي تمجد انتصار الفرعون، من ناحية أخرى انت اخترت تجاهل كل ذلك واقترحت إن سليمان عليه السلام هو من بنى الهرم الأكبر اللذي بني في عصر الدولة القديمة في عهد الملك خوفو، والذي كان قائماً قبل أي تاريخ مقترح حتى لهجرة إبراهيم عليه السلام من العراق إلى فلسطين أي قبل نشاءة الشعب اليهودي. هذا هو ما قصدته باختلاف مناهج الاستنباط بيننا .


أنا لا أنكر أن هناك وجود جزء من التوراة غير محرف .. لكن إذا اختلط الحق مع الباطل حتما ولابد ستخرج لنا معلومات (مسخ) .. الحكم هنا هو كتاب الله والسنة .. أما ما دونته الشعوب من تاريخ فهو يفتقد للأمانة في التدوين غالبا .. هذا إن كان هناك تاريخ مفصل مدون بالفعل .. فالأقباط كانوا يحفرون النقوش القديمة ويعيدوا نسبة ما شيد في جيل سابق إلى جيل آخر من بعده (تزوير) .. وهذا يعطي معلومات مضلة لا يصح أن يبنى عليها تاريخ

أما تاريخ الرسل والأنبياء فللأسف لا يوجد أي أصول تاريخية موثقة أو غير موثقة يمكن الاستناد إليها فيما ذكرته عنهم .. بل أنت نقلت كلامك هذا عن المؤرخين التوراتيين .. والذين وضعوا (تواريخ لا دليل على صحتها) للأحداث تتفق والسرد التوراتي .. فمثلا لا يوجد نقش على الأهرامات يسجل تاريخ تشييدها ولا من شيدها .. بل السرد القرآني هو أوثق ما يمكن الاعتماد عليه لاستنباط معلومات صحيحة وهذه هي (فريضة تدبر القرآن)




> يبدو إنك لم تحاول القراءة عن تلك القناة، الأمر لا علاقة له من قريب أو بعيد بالنصوص التوراتية هذا تاريخ مصري بحت مدون ويدرس في المدارس المصرية للطلاب، واستخدم المصريون تلك القناة كي تتمكن سفنهم من الوصول من النيل للبرح الأحمر ثم إلى بلاد بونت وهي القرن الأفريقي الحالي.


لا يعنيني في كلامي هذه القناة أو غيرها من القنوات .. فهذه سألة عارضة ليست في لب ما أطرحه من مفهوم .. لأنني أتكلم في قضية مختلفة تماما بعيدة كل البعد عنها .. وهي (مصر القرآنية) أم (مصر الترواتية) .. أما ما يدرس في مدارس المصريين اليوم فهو كذب وضلالات للأسف لم يضعها مصريين ..  بل هي اجتهادات وضعها توراتيين ضالين وكذابين .. وهذا لا يصح أن نستشهد به لأنه سيباعد بيننا وبين الحقيقة القرآنية (وهذه أم الطوام) 

183764 - إذا حدثكم أهل الكتاب فلا تصدقوهم ولا تكذبوهم ، فإما أن يحدثوكم بحق فتكذبوه ، وإما أن يحدثوكم بباطل فتصدقوه 
الراوي: - المحدث: ابن تيمية - المصدر: مجموع الفتاوى - الصفحة أو الرقم: 12/58
خلاصة الدرجة: صحيح




> والأن خرجنا من إن نهر النيل لم يشق فيه قنوات قبل عصر محمد على إلى تلك النقطة، لكن لا بأس بل يتم تسمية الروافد بأنهار، ولك في نهر النيل عبرة، فالروفاد الأثيوبية تسمى بالنيل الأبيض والنيل الأزق، أو نهر عطبرة أو بحر الغزال رغم إنها جميعاً أجزاء من نهر النيل، إنظر معي


نحن نتناقش حاليا حول المنطقة العربية .. ولا يوجد فيها عدة أنهار مجتمعة في مكان واحد مطلقا .. بل الأنهار الموسمية لا تزال مجاريها قائمة حتى اليوم وإن كانت جافة بسبب تغير المناخ .. وخصوصا في منطقة (عسير) وهي جزء مقتطع من أرض اليمن وفق اتفاقية سايكس بيكو وتم ضمه إلى أملاك (آل سعود) حيث تبدأ حدود اليمن من عند الركن اليماني من الكعبة

وإن كنت تستشهد بأسماء الروافد فللأسف أنها كلها مسميات لروافد نهر واحد .. ولا أحد يقول أنها أنهار ذات منابع مختلفة ... كما أن روافد النيل تسمى في مصر باسماء مختلفة ولكنها تبقى في النهاية جزء من نهر واحد فقط لا يختلف أحد حول تسميته (النيل) وله منبع واحد




> أما الأنهار الموسمية فكانت موجودة في مصر وتشاهدها في الأطلس المدرسي حتى اليوم في شكل نقاط زرقاء متقطعة تهبط من جبال البحر الأحمر إلى النيل، كما كان يوجد بعضها في سيناء، وإلى اليوم عندما تشتد الأمطار تأتي السيول عبر تلك المجاري القديمة لتجتاح بعض مناطق الصعيد. مع الأسف لا أملك نسخة من الأطلس حالياً ولكن إنظر معي إلى مجاري الأنهار القديمة في هذه الصورة، لاحظ الخطوط من سلسلة جبال البحر الأحمر والتي يصل بعضها إلى نهر النيل


قولك أنها أنهار تنساب من جبال البحر الأحمر وتصب في نهر النيل .. أي أنها أنها متفرقة وليست مجتعمة في مكان محدد .. أما (مصر القرآنية) فتصب الأنهار فيها في البحر .. بدليل أن الله أرسل عليها الطوفان .. وهذا يعني أن مدينة مصر تقع على ساحل البحر .. أي أن الأنهار الموسمية تصب في البحر وليس في النهر




> ومع هذا فلا أسلم لك بإن الأنهار المذكورة بالقرأن موسمية من الأصل، فلا يوجد دليل واحد بالقران يشير إلى ذلك.


بل هناك دليل قوي صريح بأن مصر كانت تعتمد في الزراعة على ماء المطر وليس على مياه الأنهار قال تعالى: (ثُمَّ يَأْتِي مِن بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ عَامٌ فِيهِ يُغَاثُ النَّاسُ وَفِيهِ يَعْصِرُونَ) [يوسف: 49] فقوله تعالى (يُغَاثُ النَّاسُ) أي يصيبهم المطر وهو الغيث .. وبالجمع بين اعتمادهم على المطر وتعدد الأنهار ... سنعلم أنها كانت أنهارا موسمية تعمتد على مياه الأمطار




> يبدو أولاً إنك نسيت إنك أنت المخالف للمتعارف عليه والدليل يلزمك، مصر هو الإسم العربي لكيمي أو تامرا أو ايجبت. أما أصل كلمة مصر فيرجع إلى اللغات السامية لنسبتها إلى مصريام إبن نوح ولهذا أطلق عليها الكنعانيون والعرب والعبريون أسماء قريبة من ذلك الأسم مثل ( مصريم ).وكيف بالله عليك كيف سيضع المصريين القدماء نقشاً لإسم بلدهم في لغة أخرى ( مسألة تستحيل منطقاً) من أمثلة ذلك لتقريب الصورة إن فرنسا إسمها في لسان العرب بلاد الفرنجة، لو قلبت التاريخ الفرنسي رأساً على عقب لن تجد كلمة ( الفرنجة ) ابداً في أياً من كتاباتهم، وهذا بالطبع لا علاقة له إن العرب يقصدون فرنسا بتك الكلمة، وعلى هذا أسلوبك في التدليل غير صحيح من ناحية المنطق.


بكل تأكيد أنني أخالف وأقلب الطاولة على رؤوس المؤرخين التوراتيين .. فعلى الدعي البينة .. هم يدعون أن (مصر وادي النيل) عرفها العرب بهذا الاسم قبل أن يصرح بهذا رسول الله صلى الله عليه .. وعلى المدعي البينة .. حتى وإن وجد الدليل فلا يمنه هذا من وجود عدة أماكن تحمل نفس المسمى

أما ماذكرته عن (مصرائيم) فهذا من التوراة المحرفة .. بل مصر كتبت في الترواة باسم (Egypt) أي (قبط) .. وكذلك كان يسميها العرب بدليل أن أم المؤمنين كانت تسمى (مارية القبطية) وليس المصرية .. ادخل على العهد القديم لتتأكد من صحة هذا




> ((لم تجب عن سؤالي عن خارطة الإدريسي التي تعتمد عليه، هل تعتقد إن شكل البحر الأحمر واتجاهه هكذا صحيحاً ؟ وهل تعتقد إن الهند لم تكن موجودة على وجه الأرض على عصر الإدريسي))


حقيقة لم أفهم سؤالك مسبقا!!

لكن .. دقة هذه الخرائط لا تقارن بدقة خرائط اليوم من الأقمار الصناعية .. ولكنها تسجل تاريخيا ما كان معلوما للعلماء ومتعارف عليه في زمانهم .. مع مراعاة عدم صحة الاعتماد على الجغرافيا المعاصرة لأحداث مضى عليها من القرون ما لا يعلمه إلا الله .. لأن جغرافيا الكرة الأرضية تغيرت تماما .. فربما مدينة (مصر) التي أتكلم عنها نجدها غارقة في أعماق البحر الأحمر خاصة بعد حادثة العبور 

وهذا يفند مزاعم التوراتيين اليوم ويكشف كذبهم وتضليلهم من أجل الحصول على تأيدات مكذوبة لتوراتهم المحرفة يقينا .. وهذا ما يجب على كل مسلم التصدي له وكشفه .. لا أن نقر بكل كلمة يقولنها 




> وانظر أيضاً معي للخريطة المرفقة والتي توضح خريطة صحيحة لسيناء بسيناء في خريطتك. وبنظرة صغيرة ستكتشف إن صحة خريطتك يلزم أن يكون أغلب جنوب سيناء مغموراً بالمياه في العصر البطلمي وهو أمر لا صحة له جيلوجياً ولا تاريخياً حيث إن جنوب سيناء يضم مجموعة كبيرة من الجبال الشاهقة والتي يكسو قمم بعصها الجليد، كما إن الكثير من مناطقها تحوي مناجك الفيروز والنخاس القديمة التي استعملهاالفراعنة وتركوا نقوشهم عليها ولا اعتقد إنك ستختلف معي إن البطالمة كانوا بعد الفراعنة ( مسلمة تاريخية ).


مع صحة ما تذكره لا بد من مراعاة التطور الجغرافي للأرض فأقدم خريطة كانت لبطليموس ومن بعده للإدريسي عليه رحمة الله .. فما المانع أن يتكون خليجي العقبة والسويس نتيجة تصدع أرضي مفاجئ في يوم وليلة ثم تضيق مساحته مع ازدياد عمق الصدع؟!! 

الأمر يحتاج لدراسة علمية جيولوجية وليس لظنون ووجهات نظر فقط .. وللأسف أن هذه الدراسات معتم عليها تماما




> هل تعلم ما السبب في هذا الخطاء الفادح؟ السبب هو غياب مقاييس الرسم عن الخرائط القديمة وكذلك ضحالة وقلة المعلومات عن التضاريس القارية، هذه الخرائط بدائية جدا ًوخاطئة ومن غير الصحيح أن تؤسس عليها.


هذه الخرائط تؤرخ لجغرافيا المنطقة .. ولا أقصد منها بناء مقاييس جغرافية دقيقة ولا شك 

من ينفي وجود مدينة تسمى "مصر" فقد أفتى بغير علم ولا سلطان مبين .. واتبع الأقوال الرائجة التي أشاعها التوراتيين من خلال الإعلام الضال المضلل .. وفي لسان العرب يقول ابن منظور: الجوهري: مِصْر هي المدينة المعروفة، تذكر وتؤنث؛ عن ابن السراج. والمِصْر: واحد الأَمْصار. والمِصْر: الكُورَةُ، والجمع أَمصار. ومَصَّروا الموضع: جعلوه مِصْراً. وتَمَصَّرَ المكانُ: صار مِصْراً. ومِصْرُ: مدينة بعينها، سميت بذلك لتَمَصُّرِها، وقد زعموا أَن الذي بناها إِنما هو المِصْرُ بن نوح، عليه السلام؛ قال ابن سيده: ولا أَدري كيف ذاك، وهي تُصْرفُ ولا تُصْرَفُ. قال سيبويه في قوله تعالى: اهْبِطُوا مِصْراً؛ قال: بلغنا أَنه يريد مِصْرَ بعينها. التهذيب في قوله: اهبطوا مصراً، قال أَبو إِسحق: الأَكثر في القراءَة إِثبات الأَلف، قال: وفيه وجهان جائزان، يراد بها مصرٌ من الأَمصار لأَنهم كانوا في تيه، قال: وجائز أَن يكون أَراد مِصْرَ بعينها فجعَلَ مِصْراً اسماً للبلد فَصَرفَ لأَنه مذكر، ومن قرأَ مصر بغير أَلف أَراد مصر بعينها كما قال: ادخلوا مصر إِن شاء الله، ولم يصرف لأَنه اسم المدينة، فهو مذكر سمي به مؤنث.

وقال الليث: المِصْر في كلام العرب كل كُورة تقام فيها الحُدود ويقسم فيها الفيءُ والصدَقاتُ من غير مؤامرة للخليفة. وكان عمر، رضي الله عنه، مَصَّر الأَمصارَ منها البصرة والكوفة. الجوهري: فلان مَصَّرَ الأَمْصارَ كما يقال مَدّن المُدُنَ، وحُمُرٌ مَصارٍ. ومَصارِيُّ: جمع مَصْرِيٍّ؛ عن كراع؛ وقوله: وأَدَمَتْ خُبْزِيَ مِنْ صُيَيْرِ، من صِيرِ مِصْرِينَ أَو البُحَيْرِ أَراه إِنما عنى مصر هذه المشهورة فاضطر إِليها فجمعها على حدّ سنين؛ قال ابن سيده: وإِنما قلت إِنه أَراد مصر لأَن هذا الصِّيرَ قلما يوجد إِلا بها وليس من مآكل العرب؛ قال: وقد يجوز أَن يكون هذا الشاعر غَلِطَ بمصر فقال مِصْرينَ، وذلك لأَنه كان بعيداً من الأَرياف كمصر وغيرها، وغلطُ العربِ الأَقْحاح الجُفاةِ في مثل هذا كثير، وقد رواه بعضهم من صِيرِ مِصْرَيْن كأَنه أَراد المِصْرَيْنِ فحذف اللام. 

والمِصْران: الكوفةُ والبصْرةُ؛ قال ابن الأَعرابي: قيل لهما المصران لأَن عمر، رضي الله عنه، قال: لا تجعلوا البحر فيما بيني وبينكم، مَصِّروها أَي صيروها مِصْراً بين البحر وبيني أَي حدّاً. والمصر: الحاجز بين الشيئين. وفي حديث مواقيت الحج: لمَّا قُتِحَ هذان المِصْرانِ؛ المِصْر: البَلَد، ويريد بهما الكوفةَ والبَصْرَةَ. والمِصْرُ: الطِّينُ الأَحْمَرُ. وثوب مُمَصَّرٌ: مصبوغ بالطين الأَحمر أَو بحُمْرة خفيفة. وفي التهذيب: ثَوْب مُمَصَّرٌ مصبوغ بالعِشْرِقِ، وهو نبات أَحْمَرُ طيِّبُ الرائِحَةِ تستعمله العرائس؛ وأَنشد:مُخْتلِطاً عِشْرِقُه وكُرْكُمُهْ أَبو عبيد: الثياب المُمَصَّرَةُ التي فيها شيء من صفرة ليست بالكثيرة. وقال شمر: المُمَصَّرُ من الثياب ما كان مصبوغاً فغسل. وقال أَبو سعيد: التَّمْصِيرُ في الصَّبْغِ أَن يخرج المَصْبُوغُ مُبَقَّعاً لم يُسْتَحْكْم صَبْغُه. والتمصير في الثياب: أَن تَتَمَشَّقَ تَخَرُّقاً من غيرِ بلى. وفي حديث عيسى، عليه السلام: ينزل بين مُمَصَّرَتَيْن؛ المُمَصَّرَةُ من الثياب: التي فيها صُفْرة خفيفة؛ ومنه الحديث: أَتى عليٌّ طَلْحَةَ، رضي
الله عنهما، وعليه ثَوْبانِ مُمَصَّرانِ.

كتب أحمد الدبش في كتابه (موسى وفرعون في جزيرة العرب) في الفصل السادس صفحة (51 ـ 64) تحت عنوان (مصر، المشكلة، والحل!) يقول: 

يتفق ثلاثة من ثقاة الباحثين العرب في مجالات الدراسات التوراتية، أن مصر التوراتية هي غير مصر - وادي النيل، وأنها، أي مصر التوراتية، ليست إلا إقليما في الجزيرة العربية. فيذهب العلامة د. كما الصليبي إلى أن المقصود بمصراييم في التوراة هو: أل مصرمة، بين أبها وخميس مشيط، وقرية مصر في وادي بيشة في إقليم عسير. أما تفسير د. زياد منى فهو: مصراييم في هذا التقسيم الإثني يقصد بها مصر في جزيرة العرب (أي إقليم مصر). أما الباحث فرج الله صالح الديب فله رأي يخالف ذلك، وهو أن مصر التوراتية ما هي إلا منطقة السحول اليمنية والمسماة سرة اليمن أو مصر اليمن.

هكذا أصبحت مصر إقليما في جزيرة العرب، ولكن؛ هل يوجد في النقوش العربية ما يؤكد هذا الطرح؟ هناك نقش معيني يرجع إلى عهد الملك معين (أبيدع يثع) وابنه (معد كرب إل يفع) من النقوش التي عثر عليها في مدينة براقش (يثل في النقوش)، وهو في مدونة النقوش الفرنسية (ربرتورا/3022) وصاحباه هما: 

عم صدق / بن / حم عثت / ذ يفعن / وسعدم / بن / علج / ذ ضفجن أي: (عمي صدق بن حمى عثت ذي يفعن) و(سعد بن علج ذي صفجين) يصفان نفسيهما بأنهما: كبرى / مصرن / ومعن / مصرن أي: (كبرى مصرن ومعين مصرن). وهذه إشارة إلى إقليم أو منطقة تعرف حتى النصف الثاني من القرن الأول قبل الميلاد بـ: مصرن أو المصر، إذا اعتبرنا النون هي لاحقة التعريف العربية الجنوبية، وبهذا فقبيلة معين (معن) هي جزء من إقليم مصرن / المصر.

ويعلق على ذلك د. عبد العزيز صالح قائلا: ثمة قضية قديمة جديرة بالاعتبار، لا بأس من ذكر مناقشتها في هذا المقام، لاحتمال صلتها بمصر ... وهي أن بعض النصوص العربية الجنوبية ذكرت اسم "معن مصرن"، وعنت به منطقة ما في شمال شبه الجزيرة العربية، كان يقيم بها أو يشرف عليها كبير أي وال من دولة معين اليمنية الجنوبية. وفي تعيين منطقة "معن مصرن" هذه وتحليل اسمها رأى عدد من باحثي الجيل الماضي، ولا يزال يأخذ برأيهم الأستاذ أدولف جروهمان في كتابه (Arabien) الذي أصدره 1963، أن الاسم يعني واحة العلا أو عاصمة ددان بعد أن ظهر فيها النفوذ التجاري والسياسي لدولة معين الجنوبية، وجعلها أكبر مراكز التجارة المعينية في مال شبه الجزيرة، وترتب على ذلك أن عرفت الواحة باسم عميلتها الكبرى "معن" أي معين الجنوبية، ولكن؛ مع تخصيصها بصيغة "مصرن" التي قد تعني معنى الحد أو الحاجز. على انه ثمة افتراضا آخر نشير إليه على سبيل التحوط وتقليب المشكلة التاريخية على كل وجوهها، وهو احتمال دلالة اسم "معن مصرن" على معان المصرية، في أقصى شمال الحجاز لدى الحدود الأردنية، وقد ورد اسمها في بعض المصادر الإسلامية فعلا مرادفا لاسم معان الحجازية، وفي مقابل معان المالية، لكنه افتراض فيه بعض الضعف، بسبب ما ذكرته النصوص المعينية الجنوبية عن إقامة كبير معين أو والي معين في "معن مصرن"، وليس ن بينة معروفة على امتداد نفوذ دولة معين اليمنية إلى قرب الحدود الأردنية، وإنما هو نفوذ اقتصر مداه الشمالي القديم على واحة لحيان في حدود ما نعلمه من المصادر حتى الآن.

وقد أثارت (معن مصرن) أو (معين مصرن)، جلا شديدا بين العلماء، ولاسيما علماء التوراة، فذهب بعضهم هوغو ونكلر (Hugo Winckler) إلى أن مصر أو مصرايم (Mizraim) الواردة في التوراة ليست المعروفة التي يرويها نهر النيل، بل أريد بها (معين مصران)، وهو موضع تمثله (معان) في الأردن في الزمن الحاضر. وإن لفظ (PERO) التي ترد في التوراة أيضا لقبا لملوك مصر، والتي تقابلها لفظة فرعون في العربية، لا يراد بها فراعنة مصر، بل حكام (معين مصران)، وأن عبارة هاكرهم مصريت HAGAR HAM _ MISRITH)، بمعنى هاجر المصرية، لا تعني هاجر ن مصر المعروفة، بل من مصر العربية، أي ن هذه المقاطعة التي تحدث عنها (معن مصرن) وإن القصص الواردة في التوراة عن مصر وعن فرعون، هي قصص تخص هذه المقاطعة العربية، وملكها العربي.

لكن من الأمور المثيرة للدهشة اكتشاف لقى أثرية عراقية مسجل عليها، بالأحرف المسمارية كلمة (مصر)، ويعلق على ذلك العالم الأثري المصري عبد العزيز صالح قائلا: أضافت النصوص الآشورية اسمين أثارا مشكلة عويصة، فروت أن ملكها جزي برءو (برعو) ملك مصرو، كما روت أنه تلقى اثني عشر جوادا كبيرا لا مثيل لها، هدية من شليخيني (أو شلكاني) وهو ملك مصري، وأشارت معها إلى ما سمته باسم مدينة نخل مصر. ويبدو أن هذه الأسماء لم تكن لها صلة بمصر بمعناها المعروف؛ حيث ذكرت النصوص الاشورية اسم برءو (برعو) ملك مصر ومع رؤساء البادية مثل سمسي ملكة أريبي، ويثع أمير السّبئ، وذلك مما قد يعني أن منطقة مصرو كانت من مناطق البادية أيضا، ويغلب الظن أنها كانت قريبة من البحر الأحمر ومن الحدود المصرية، وأنها المنطقة نفسها التي روى "شلمانصر" من قبل أنه عين عليها الشيخ البدوي إديبئيل. أما برءو، فقد يكون تحريفا لاسم شيخها البدوي في عهده. أو تكون تبعيتها القديمة لمصر قد أغرت الكتبة الآشوريين على اعتبار جزاها من جزئ الفرعون المصري نفسه، وكان لقبه في اللغة المصرية برعو فعلا. أما شليخيني أو شلكاني ملك مصري، فقد يكون تحريفا لاسم عربي مثل سلحان، كما رأى الباحث "ريكمان". وليس اسما لفرعون مصري، كما ظن "فيدنر"، يضاف إلى ذلك، أن مصر لم تشتهر بتربية الخيول الكبيرة التي أشارت إليها نصوص سرجون، وإنما كانت جيادها صغيرة الحجم نسبيا، على الرغم من تهجينها بسلالة ليبية في العصور المتأخرة. بقي اسم نخل مصر، وهذا قد يترجم بمعناه الآشوري بمعنى قناة مصر، أو سيل مصر، ويدل بذلك على جزء من وادي العريش، أو جزء من خليج السويس. كما رأى بعض الباحثين، أو يدل على واد قريب من رفح، كما نم عن ذلك نص آخر، أو يكون له بعض الصلة باسم قرية نخل الحالية في شبه جزيرة سيناء.

وهكذا ظهر أن النصوص الاشورية لا تتحدث عن وادي النيل، فذهب بعض العلماء إلى أن ما ورد في النصوص الاشورية من ذكر لـ Musri لا يعني أيضا مصر المعروفة، بل مصر العربية، وأن ما جاء في نص تغلاتبسر الثالث الذي يعود عهده إلى حوالي سنة 734 قبل الميلاد، من أنه عين عربيا Arubu واسمه ادبئيل (اد ب ال) (ادب ايل) Idibail حاكما على (Musri)، لا يعني أنه عين حاكما على مصر الأفريقية المعروفة، بل على هذه المقاطعة العربية التي تقع شمال نخل مصري أي وادي مصر. ويرى "وينكر"، أن سبعة (Sibe) الذي عينه تغلا تبسر سنة 725 ق.م على مصري، والذي عينه سرجون قائدا على هذه المقاطعة، إنما عين على أرض مصر العربية، ولم يعين على مصر الأفريقية. وقد ورد في أخبار سرجون أن من جملة من دفع الجزية إليه برعو (Piru) وقد نعت في نص سرجون بـ "برعو شاروت مصري"، أي "برعو ملك أرض مصري". وورد ذكر برعو هذا في ثورة أشدود التي قامت سنة 711 ق.م وورد ذكر مصري في أخبار سنحاريب ملك آشور، وكان ملك مصري، وملك ملوخا، قد ساعد اليهود ضد سنجاريب.

ويرى "وينكلر" إنا كل ما ورد في النصوص الآشورية عن مصري مثل: "شراني مت مصري" (SHARRANI MAT MUSRI)، أي ملوك أرض مصر إنما قصد به هذه المقاطعة العربية.

علاوة على ذلك، فقد عثر سنة 1956 في حرن على كتابة مهمة جدا في بحثنا هذا دونها الملك "نبونيئد"، وكانت مدفونة في خرائب جامع حران الكبير، تتحدث عن تأريخ أعمال ذلك الملك، ومما جاء فبها: أنه لما ترك بابل وجاء تيماء، أخضع أهلها، ثم ذهب إلى ددانو (ديدان) وبداكو (فدك) وخبرا (خيبر) وإيديخو (؟) حتى بلغ أتريبو (يثرب) ... ثم تحدث بعد ذلك عن عقدة صلحا مع مصر وميديا ومادا ومع العرب.

عند قراءة هذا النقش بتمعن يتضح منه انه يجب ان تكون مصر هذه المذكورة في النقش قريبة جدا من باقي البلاد، ليمكن ربط الأحداث مع بعضها. كما لا يوجد في كل ما اكتشف في مصر _ واي النيل ما يشير إلى هذا الصلح.

إن النقوش آنفة الذكر لم تكن الإثبات الوحيد على وجود إقليم في جزيرة العرب باسم مصر، فعلى سبيل المثال نقرأ أن الكاتب الإغريقي "أبولودور" (Appollodorus) كان على علم بهذه المسألة وسجلها في مؤلفه المكتبة (Bibliotica)، الذي يعتقد بأنه صدر في القرن الأول أو الثاني قبل الميلاد، وفي ذلك المؤلف الذي يحوي الخرافات والأساطير الإغريقية، أشار الكاتب لـ "مصر في جزيرة العرب" هذه الإشارة العابرة لإقليم مصر، تؤكد أنه وجد في ذاكرة العالم القديم وحتى القرن الثاني أو الأول قبل الميلاد، معلومة، أو بقايا معلومة، عن بلاد باسم مصر في جزيرة العرب.

بناء على ما تقدم يستخلص أنه وجدت في الماضي منطقة في جزيرة العرب عرفت باسم مصر. ولكن؛ أين موقعها الجغرافي؟ يرى بعض الباحثين أن الاسم "مصر" يشير إلى نطقة من مناطق البادية، ويغلب الظن أنها كانت قريبة من البحر الأحمر ومن الحدود المصرية (د. عبد العزيز صالح)، ولكن هذا التحديد أقرب إلى النفي منه إلى أي شيء آخر، لأنه لا يعتمد على أدلة أو حجج علمية. برأينا أن "مصر" أرض تقع في جنوب شبه الجزيرة العربية. وللبرهان على ذلك علينا استشارة التوراة وما قاله المؤرخون القدامى وإعادة قراءة النقوش الأثرية التي ورد فيها اسم "مصر" قراءة موضوعية. تقول التوراة واصفة تنقلات إبراهيم: "وانتقل إبراهيم من هنالك إلى أرض الجنوب وسكن بين قادش وشور" _ سفر التكوين (20 _ 1)، وتكرر التوراة الإشارة إلى الموضع (شور) عدة مرات، كموضع أو مدسنة شهيرة في تلك البلاد الجنوبية التي ارتحل إليها إبراهيم. وتحدد التوراة في موضع آخر مكان بلاد (شور) قائلة: "شور التي أمام مصر" _ سفر التكوين (25 _ 18)، وقد افترض مؤخرا الأشاوس على الفور أن المقصود من (شور) هو بلاد أشور الرافدين، بينما بلاد آشور لا تقع أمام مصر وادي النيل ولا خلفها. فأين موضع شور هذه؟ إن تحديد موضع شور هذه، سوف يؤكد فرضيتنا بأن هناك مقاطعة في شبه الجزيرة العربية وتحديدا في اليمن أطلق عليها اسم مصر، وفي ذلك يقول "هوغو ونكلر" (Hugo Winckler): إن أشوريم عشيرة عربية من قبائل قطورة بإجماع علماء التوراة، ولا صلة لها بـ (أشور) أي ألشوريين، وقد ورد في الترجوم أن أشوريم مضرب لخيام أشور، وقد ورد اسم أشور في نصوص معينية مقرونا باسم موضع عبر نهرن، ونقع هذهالمنطقة من طور سيناء إلى بئر السبع وحبرون وتحاذي مصر في جزيرة العرب ... .

لكن ماذا كانت تعني النصوص المعينية بـ "ااشور / ااشر" المقرونة بـ "عبر نهرين"؟ السادة مؤرخونا الأفاضل أصحاب وحراس الفكر العربي الآسن، ممن تربوا على أيدي الأثريين التوراتيين، كان لهم تفسير غاية في الغرابة، فذهبوا إلى أن "ااشور / ااشر" هي آشور، عبر النهرين هي بلاد ما بين النهرين!؟.

لكننا بالبحث عن هذه الأمانكن، نفاجأ بأنها موجودة في إطار جغرافية اليمن، لا في بلاد أخرى يفترض وجودها فيها.

فالمؤرخ "د. جواد علي" يذكر في كتابه الموسوعي (المفصل في تاريخ العرب قبل الإسلام) "إن أهم المدن القديمة فيها (يقصد دولة قتبان)، كانت شور وحريب".

علاوة على ذلك يوجد "واد السر" على بعد 23كم إلى الشمال الشرقي من صنعاء، يطل عليه حصن (ذي مرمر) وحصن ضباب وجبل صرع. وقد وصفه لسان اليمن المؤرخ "الهمداني"، في سفره الرائع صفة (جزيرة العرب): "هو من عيون أودية اليمن وبه قرى كثيرة ومنازل لآل الروية للضيافة ولمن سبل الطريق، وفيها من جبال مراد جبل برجام في السر، ومنازل آل الروية باعفاف وحذان من السر ... والسر مبتدأ المحجة إلى البصرة من صنعاء ووادي سعوان .." .

أما فيما يخص"عبر النهرين" فهناك في الراضي اليمنية واد يدعى وادي ميتم يتفرع عن جبل التعكر إلى فرعين، وبينهما أسست مدينة "جبلة" وقد وصفها "ياقوت الحموي" قائلا: "جبلة بالكسر ثم السكون ذو جبلة مدينة باليمن تحت جبل صبر وتسمى ذات النهرين وهي من أحسن مدن اليمن وأنزهها وأطيبها ... وكان أول من اختطها عبد الله بن محمد الصلحي المقتول في سنة 374، وكان أخوه علي ولاه حصن التعكر وهذا الحصن على الجبل المطل على ذي جبلة، وهي في سفحه، وهي مدينة بين نهرين جاريين في الصيف والشتاء".

وفي ذلك يقول "ابن المجاور" في مؤلفه (تاريخ المستبصر) قائلا: "ذي جبلة من مخلاف جعفر، وجبلة كان رجلا يهوديا يبيع الفخار في الموضع الذي بنيت فيه دار العز، وبه سميت المدينة، وأول من اختط ذي جبلة "عبد الله بن محمد الصليحي" "... وهي مدينة بين نهرين جاريين في الصيف والشتاء" ويستطرد "اين المجاور" عند الحديث عن صفة بناء ذي جبلة فيقول: "بنى بذاك الصليحي في مخلاف جعفر وحدودها بالطبول من نقيل صيد إلى مصابح، وبالعرض من سوق وصفات على حصن الطريمة إلى ذي الأسود من حدود مخلاف حب. وتسمى قلعة النهرين لأن جبل التعكر ما بين أيمن البلد وشماله ومجمع النهرين في آخر البلد عن موضع يقال له وادي ميتم، كما قال "المازني" في بعض قصائده؛ حيث يقول: 


ما مصر ما بغداد ما طبرية ـــــ كمدينة قد حازها النهران
حدود لها شأم وحب مشرق ـــــ وكذلك تعكرها المنيف ماني

هناك نقش معيني (جلاسر 1155) أثار ضجة بين الدارسين واختلفوا في تقدير زمنه. وكان ذلك النقش يتحدث عن غارة سبئيين وخولانيين على قافلة معينية في موضع بين معين ورجمة التي يعتقد أنها مدينة نجران نفسها. ويذكر حربا كانت دائرة وقتها بين مذي وبين مصر في وسط مصر.

واختلف الباحثون في تعيين زمن وقوع الحرب، كما اختلفوا في تثبيت هوية المتحاربين.

فذهب كثيرون، ومنهم صاحب النقسش "جلاسر"، إلى البحث عن معارك وحروب في مصر _ وادي النيل. ولم يثر الشك لديهم في أن مصر المقصودة هنا تقع في اليمن قرب سبأ ومعين، أن موقع المعركة يمكن أن يكون داخل اليمن، وضمن نزاعات الممالك القديمة المسلحة التي كانت تعصف بالبلاد. فبمطلق الأحوال، "معين" صاحبة حضارة شهيرة، ولا داع لذكرها. في حين أن "رجمة" هي برجام: بكسر الباء الموحدة، يسمى اليوم رجام: بكسر الراء، وهي من أودية السر ذات أعناب كثيرة وتنمو فيها شجر القات، وهكذا فمن المحتمل أن يكون وادي السر هو المقصود بـ "ااشور / ااشر"، التي وردت في بداية النقش.

أما الحرب بين مذي ومصر في وسط مصر، فقد تكون حربا قامت بين (مذي اليمانية) و(مصر اليمانية)، فقد أشارت "مذي" المذكورة في النقش إلى موقع ما هو "ميدي"، ضمن المناطق السهلية، وميدي مركز القضاء ومدينة شهيرة على البحر الأحمر، ومن الموانئ التي تستقبل السفن الشراعية للاستيراد والتصدير، وتقه بالقرب من أقصى الحدود الشمالية لليمن، وتتبع إداريا لواء حجة، كما أن ميدي تعتبر عاصمة لقضاء ميدي، إحدى أقضية هذا اللواء قضاء" ميدي على العموم منطقة تهامية.

أما عن مصر، فربما يكون المقصود بها منطقة السحول التي يطلق عليها مثر اليمن. كما سنرى بعد قليل علاوة على ذلك لدينا العديد من النقوش التي انفردت بذكر اسم "مصر" وقد ورد هذا الاسم (مصر) في مجموعة النقوش المسندية المنشورة في كتاب "مطهر الإرياني" الموسوم (في تاريخ اليمن: نقوش مسندية وتعليقات) وقد وردت في المسند رقم (5): ملك سبأ / وذريدن / وكل / مصر / ... مصر / يدع إل / ملك حضرموت ... وكل / مصر .. .
وفي المسند رقم (21) على هذا النحو:

... بعلى / مصر / حضرموت ... . 

ويشير نقش (جام 612) إلى حرب شنها الملك عل حضرموت، وهو نقش قصير تركه لنا أحمد ينعم بن نشاي مقتوي الملك بمناسبة عودته من تلك الحرب التي رافق فيها الاقبال والحبشة بأرض حضرموت (س 8_ 10)، وقتل خلالها رجلين كما يقول (ك 12)؛ حيث يقول أحد أصحاب ذلك النقش، واسمه كرب عثت أراد، إنه هرج رجلا وأخذ فرسه خلال اشتراكه في الحرب التي شنها الملك على "مصر" حضرموت.

ولكن ؛ ماذا يعني اسم مصر في النقوش اليمنية؟

هذا ما أجاب عليه الأستاذ "حمزة علي لقمان" في كتابه (معارك حاسمة في تاريخ اليمن) بأن اسم مصر في النقوش اليمنية، يعني القلعة، وهو المعنى نفسه تقريبا في المعجم العربي

بالنظر إلى الخارطة اليمانية الجغرافية، يجد الباحث العديد من المواقع والمستوطنات التي تحمل اسم مصر، ومنها "منطقة السحول" التي طالما ذكرها لسان اليمن "الهمداني" على أنها "مصر اليمن" فماذا قصد بمنطقة السحول أو مخلاف السحول؟ مخلاف السحول ذكرها "الهمداني" في كتابه (الإكليل) ـ الجزء الثامن، و(صفة جزيرة العرب) قائلا: ويتصل بمخلاف (خولان) مخلاف (آل ذي جرة) ... ومخلاف ذي جرة وخولان يسمى (خزانة اليمن) وذمار ورعين والسحول مصر اليمن.

ويعلق محقق كتاب الهمداني العلامة محمد بن علي الأكوع على ذلك قائلا: السحول سرة اليمن ومصر اليمن، والشائع لدى عامة الناس في عوم اليمن، أن من يهرب من الجوع فعليه السحول، وفيه يقول حكيم المزارعين اليمنيين "علي بن زايد" في أحد مهاجل البذار:


إن كنت هاربا من الموت ـــــ ما حد من الموت ناجي

وإن كنت هاربا من الجوع ـــــ أهرب سحول بن ناجي

وفيه يقول "طرفة بن العبد":_


وبالسفح آيات كان رسومها ـــــ يمان وشتة ريدة وسحول

ويدخل في السحول قسم من يحصب يعرف بذي قينان، وتعد يحصب من المناطق الخصبة زراعيا، ولذلك تعددت السدود التي أقامها اليمنيون القدماء في هذه المنطقة، حتى قيل إنها وصلت ثمانين سدا، وإلى ذلك أشار "أسعد تبع" في قوله: _ 


وفي البقعة الخضراء من أرض يحصب ـــــ ثمانون سدا تقذف الماء سائلا

لدينا علاوة على ذلك نقش جدير بالتنويه له، فقد ذكر "ابن هشام" أنه وجد باليمن مقبرة مفتوحة نتيجة للطوفان أخرجت منها رفاة امرأة لفت حول عنقه

----------


## الصاعق

*



			
				أنا لا أنكر أن هناك وجود جزء من التوراة غير محرف .. لكن إذا اختلط الحق مع الباطل حتما ولابد ستخرج لنا معلومات (مسخ) .. الحكم هنا هو كتاب الله والسنة .. أما ما دونته الشعوب من تاريخ فهو يفتقد للأمانة في التدوين غالبا .. هذا إن كان هناك تاريخ مفصل مدون بالفعل .. فالأقباط كانوا يحفرون النقوش القديمة ويعيدوا نسبة ما شيد في جيل سابق إلى جيل آخر من بعده (تزوير) .. وهذا يعطي معلومات مضلة لا يصح أن يبنى عليها تاريخ

أما تاريخ الرسل والأنبياء فللأسف لا يوجد أي أصول تاريخية موثقة أو غير موثقة يمكن الاستناد إليها فيما ذكرته عنهم .. بل أنت نقلت كلامك هذا عن المؤرخين التوراتيين .. والذين وضعوا (تواريخ لا دليل على صحتها) للأحداث تتفق والسرد التوراتي .. فمثلا لا يوجد نقش على الأهرامات يسجل تاريخ تشييدها ولا من شيدها .. بل السرد القرآني هو أوثق ما يمكن الاعتماد عليه لاستنباط معلومات صحيحة وهذه هي
			
		

*

*يا أخي العزيز* 

*يقوم المؤرخون بمقارنة التدوين التاريخي أو حتى الديني لشعب بما دون في ذات الفترة من شعوب أخرى كان لها دور في نفس الأحداث، والعوامل التي يتفقون عليها تؤخذ كحقائق.*

*مثال عهد سليمان عليه السلام يوضح لك كيف إن الأعداء اتفقوا على مكان وزمان الأحداث. وبهذا تذهب فرضية الهرم الأكبر الخاصة بك أدراج الرياح عند أول بادرة بحث. هنا نصل إلى حالة من اليقين التاريخي، ومثال ذلك ايضاً المعلومات التاريخية عن المواقع الحربية مثل موقعة قادش حيث يقارن العلماء بين التدوين المصري والتدوين الحيثي لمعرفة الحقيقة. أما السرد القرأني فهو لم يتضمن أي إشارات واضحة عن تلك الأحداث في الاتجاه الذي تذهب أنت إليه، بل يتطابق مع التوراة.*

*



			
				لا يعنيني في كلامي هذه القناة أو غيرها من القنوات .. فهذه سألة عارضة ليست في لب ما أطرحه من مفهوم .. لأنني أتكلم في قضية مختلفة تماما بعيدة كل البعد عنها .. وهي (مصر القرآنية) أم (مصر الترواتية) .. أما ما يدرس في مدارس المصريين اليوم فهو كذب وضلالات للأسف لم يضعها مصريين .. بل هي اجتهادات وضعها توراتيين ضالين وكذابين .. وهذا لا يصح أن نستشهد به لأنه سيباعد بيننا وبين الحقيقة القرآنية (وهذه أم الطوام)
			
		

*

*كيف هذا والقناة كانت تمر بالبحيرات المرة وخليج السويس ؟ وجود هذه القناة يدحض فكرتك عن تكوين البحر الأحمر من أساسها. ولا أفهم ما علاقة التوراة بأحداث موجودة في النقوش الفرعونية السبقة لوجود بني إسرائيل؟؟؟؟؟ 
*
*



			
				حقيقة لم أفهم سؤالك مسبقا!!

لكن .. دقة هذه الخرائط لا تقارن بدقة خرائط اليوم من الأقمار الصناعية .. ولكنها تسجل تاريخيا ما كان معلوما للعلماء ومتعارف عليه في زمانهم .. مع مراعاة عدم صحة الاعتماد على الجغرافيا المعاصرة لأحداث مضى عليها من القرون ما لا يعلمه إلا الله .. لأن جغرافيا الكرة الأرضية تغيرت تماما .. فربما مدينة (مصر) التي أتكلم عنها نجدها غارقة في أعماق البحر الأحمر خاصة بعد حادثة العبور 
			
		

*

*لا بأس بالمزيد من التوضيح*

*خريطة الإدريسي يظهر فيها البحر الأحمر يسير موازياً للبحر ألأبيض المتوسط تقريباً، كما ينتهي فيها العالم بعد إيران ولا تظهر الهند ويظهر مكانها بحر، هل تعتقد بصحة شكل البحر الأحمر وعدم وجود الهند في العالم على عهد الإدريسي؟ أرجو أن تجاوب، وهل تعتقد إن جغرافيا الأرض ( تغيرت تماماً ) من عهد الإدريسي إلى يومنا هذا ؟؟* 

*



			
				قولك أنها أنهار تنساب من جبال البحر الأحمر وتصب في نهر النيل .. أي أنها أنها متفرقة وليست مجتعمة في مكان محدد .. أما (مصر القرآنية) فتصب الأنهار فيها في البحر .. بدليل أن الله أرسل عليها الطوفان .. وهذا يعني أن مدينة مصر تقع على ساحل البحر .. أي أن الأنهار الموسمية تصب في البحر وليس في النهر
			
		

*

*هذا استنتاج بحت من طرفك لا صلة له بالنص القرأني والمشكلة إنك ستحاول بناء استتاج على الاستنتاج، ورغم إني لا أسلم لك بإن الأنهار المقصودة موسمية، ورغم عدم وجود دليل قرأني على ذلك، فحتى تقوله غير صحيح، فقد ذكرت لك كيف إن هذه الأنهار حتى يومنا هذا تتسبب بسيول تجتاح القرى المصرية، فالفرض في جميع الحالات خطاء*

*



			
				مع صحة ما تذكره لا بد من مراعاة التطور الجغرافي للأرض فأقدم خريطة كانت لبطليموس ومن بعده للإدريسي عليه رحمة الله .. فما المانع أن يتكون خليجي العقبة والسويس نتيجة تصدع أرضي مفاجئ في يوم وليلة ثم تضيق مساحته مع ازدياد عمق الصدع؟!! 

الأمر يحتاج لدراسة علمية جيولوجية وليس لظنون ووجهات نظر فقط .. وللأسف أن هذه الدراسات معتم عليها تماما
			
		

*

*يا أخي لا تركب الصعاب، بحر يتسع ويضيق في مئات السنين؟؟؟؟؟ نحن نتحدث عن حركة صفائح القشرة الأرضية وهو أمر يأخذ مئات الألوف من السنوات، التفسير الأبسط والأكثر منطقية إن الخرائط غير سليمة بالطبع، وإن فرضنا جدلاً صحة ما تقول فإن هذه الحركة العنيفة لا أثر لها في تدوين أي شعب كما لا أثر جيولوجي لها، إلا إن كنت تفترض إن علماء الجيولوجيا بدورهم مشتركين في مؤامرى كبرى لإخفاء هذا التحرك الفظيع للبحر الأحمر بمن فيهم علماء الجيولوجيا المسملين.*

*



			
				هذه الخرائط تؤرخ لجغرافيا المنطقة .. ولا أقصد منها بناء مقاييس جغرافية دقيقة ولا شك
			
		

*

*إن اتفقنا على ذلك فلا يحق لك الاستشهاد بتلك الخرائط في أمر خطير مثل تغير جغرافية البحر الأحمر، وانتهى الموضوع.*

*



			
				يتفق ثلاثة من ثقاة الباحثين العرب في مجالات الدراسات التوراتية، أن مصر التوراتية هي غير مصر - وادي النيل، وأنها، أي مصر التوراتية، ليست إلا إقليما في الجزيرة العربية. فيذهب العلامة د. كما الصليبي إلى أن المقصود بمصراييم في التوراة هو: أل مصرمة، بين أبها وخميس مشيط، وقرية مصر في وادي بيشة في إقليم عسير. أما تفسير د. زياد منى فهو: مصراييم في هذا التقسيم الإثني يقصد بها مصر في جزيرة العرب (أي إقليم مصر). أما الباحث فرج الله صالح الديب فله رأي يخالف ذلك، وهو أن مصر التوراتية ما هي إلا منطقة السحول اليمنية والمسماة سرة اليمن أو مصر اليمن.
			
		

*

*وماذا عن مئات العلماء العرب والمسملين الذي يقولون بإن مصر هي مصر؟ أتأخذ برأي ثلاثة وتغادر الكل؟؟؟؟؟*

*



			
				هكذا أصبحت مصر إقليما في جزيرة العرب، ولكن؛ هل يوجد في النقوش العربية ما يؤكد هذا الطرح؟ هناك نقش معيني يرجع إلى عهد الملك معين (أبيدع يثع) وابنه (معد كرب إل يفع) من النقوش التي عثر عليها في مدينة براقش (يثل في النقوش)، وهو في مدونة النقوش الفرنسية (ربرتورا/3022) وصاحباه هما: 
			
		

*

*لم أفهم مطلقاً تلك القفزة غير المترابطة بين المقدمة اللغوية التي أوردها وصولاً إلى تلك النتيجة*

*



			
				لكن من الأمور المثيرة للدهشة اكتشاف لقى أثرية عراقية مسجل عليها، بالأحرف المسمارية كلمة (مصر)، ويعلق على ذلك العالم الأثري المصري عبد العزيز صالح قائلا: أضافت النصوص الآشورية اسمين أثارا مشكلة عويصة، فروت أن ملكها جزي برءو (برعو) ملك مصرو،
			
		

*

*رائعن أعرني انتباهك قلياً هنا، المصرين كانوا يطلوقون على الفرعون بر-عا واليهود يلطقون عليه نفس اللفظ مع عجمة اللسان وهي بر-عو. هذه اللفظة معانها صاحب البيت العالي وهي اللقب المصري للفرعون. أي إن الدليل الذي سقته يوح لك أنت إن مصريم عند الشعوب القديمة كان يحمها الفرعون (برعا ) شكراً لك.*

*أما الجزء الأخير فقد دخلت في التاريخ اليمني، وأنا لست به ضليع، لكنك يا أخي قد غادرت حقائق يجمع عليها القرأن مع التوراة مع تدورينات الشرق القديم، وافترضت فروضاً بها واستحالات منطقية مثل تغير جغرافية البحر الأحمر في مئات قليلة من السنين، أو غياب القنوات المائية عن مصر، أو عدم تسمية روافد الأنهار بأسم الفروع وانكرت حقائق تاريخية أكيدة في سبيل ذلك ( لا علاقة لها بالتوارة ) مثل قيام الفراعنة بشق قناة سيزوستريس. ثم أخيراً جئت ببعض النقوش الحميرية والتي تستخدم فيها كلمة مصر لوصف مدينة، مع ملاحظة إن الحميرية تختلف عن العربية في الفاظها وكتاباتها.*

*لماذا هذا المركب الصعب لمحاولة صرف الأحداث عن مكانها؟ على كل حال أنا لا أحجر على فكرك، لكني أضوحت لك أوجه القصور في فكرتك على أسس تاريخية وجيولوجية ومنطقية.*

*في حفظ الله*

----------


## الصاعق

وأخيراً لإسمح لي بنقل شرح النووي رحمه لله لحديث أهل مصر المعروف

صحيح مسلم ج 4 ص 1970

[2543] حدثني زهير بن حرب وعبيد الله بن سعيد قالا حدثنا وهب بن جرير حدثنا أبي سمعت حرملة المصري يحدث عن عبد الرحمن بن شماسة عن أبي بصرة عن أبي ذر قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إنكم ستفتحون مصر وهي أرض يسمى فيها القيراط فإذا فتحتموها فأحسنوا إلى أهلها فإن لهم ذمة ورحما أو قال ذمة وصهرا فإذا رأيت رجلين يختصمان فيها في موضع لبنة فاخرج منها قال فرأيت عبد الرحمن بن شرحبيل بن حسنة وأخاه ربيعة يختصمان في موضع لبنة فخرجت منها
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ

شرح الحديث من شرح النووي

باب وصية النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بأهل مصر

قوله <2543> عن عبد الرحمن بن شماسة بضم الشين المعجمة وفتحها قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ستفتحون


أرضا يذكر فيها القيراط فاستوصوا باهلها خيرا فان لهم ذمة ورحما فإذا رأيت رجلين يقتتلان في موضع لبنة فاخرج منها قال فمر بربيعة وعبد الرحمن ابني شرحبيل بن حسنة يتنازعان في موضع لبنة فخرج منها وفي رواية ستفتحون مصر وهي أرض يسمى فيها القيراط وفيها فإن لهم ذمة ورحما أو قال ذمة وصهرا قال العلماء القيراط جزء من أجزاء الدينار والدرهم وغيرهما وكان أهل مصر يكثرون من استعماله والتكلم به واما الذمة فهي الحرمة والحق وهي هنا بمعنى الذمام *وأما الرحم فلكون هاجر أم إسماعيل منهم* وأما الصهر فلكون مارية أم ابراهيم منهم وفيه معجزات ظاهرة لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم منها اخباره بأن الامة تكون لهم قوة وشوكة بعده بحيث يقهرون العجم والجبابرة ومنها انهم يفتحون مصر ومنها تنازع الرجلين في موضع اللبنة ووقع كل ذلك ولله الحمد ومعنى يقتتلان يختصمان كما صرح به في الرواية الثانية قوله عن أبي بصرة عن أبي ذر هو بالموحدة والصاد المهملة.


انت بالطبع تعرف إن السيدة مارية القبطية هي من مصر التي نعرفها، وهي ذات مصر التي جائت منها السيدة هاجر، قبل أن يكون للعرب من نسل إسماعيل وجود، وهذا كلام النووي.


والسلام ختام

----------


## جند الله

لا زلت تستشهد بكلام المؤرخين والأثريين رغم علمك بأنهم توراتيين .. وعلمك أن أقوالهم هي من الإسرائيليات  .. وهذه لها حكم شرعي في التعامل معها لا تصدق ولا تكذب .. فلا يصح القول بأنها مسلمات حتى لو اجتمع العالم بأسره على صحتها لأنها ببساطة لا دليل مادي على صحتها .. فما أكثر علماء المسلمين اليوم الذين هم من صنعاء اليهود والنصارى الذين يبيعون دينهم بألقاب ملفقة ونياشين وأوسمة لا تساوي ثمنها

طبعا أنا لم أنشر بعد كتابي هنا عن بناء الأهرامات .. لكن الواقع يقول أن الأثريين وضعوا تواريخ للأحداث لا دليل عليها .. فهي في الواقع أرقام عشوائية متضاربة .. فلا صحة لما لا دليل عليه .. على سبيل المثال اعطني دليل مادي على تاريخ بناء الأهرامات! 




> كيف هذا والقناة كانت تمر بالبحيرات المرة وخليج السويس ؟ وجود هذه القناة يدحض فكرتك عن تكوين البحر الأحمر من أساسها. ولا أفهم ما علاقة التوراة بأحداث موجودة في النقوش الفرعونية السبقة لوجود بني إسرائيل؟؟؟؟؟


وما المانع أن هذه البحيرات تكونت بعد شق هذه القناة؟ هذا على فرض أن الفراعنة شقوا هذه القناة فعلا .. أو أنها كانت رافدا من روافد نهر النيل وفسرها من لهم (مصالح استراتيجية) على أنها قناة صناعية




> خريطة الإدريسي يظهر فيها البحر الأحمر يسير موازياً للبحر ألأبيض المتوسط تقريباً، كما ينتهي فيها العالم بعد إيران ولا تظهر الهند ويظهر مكانها بحر، هل تعتقد بصحة شكل البحر الأحمر وعدم وجود الهند في العالم على عهد الإدريسي؟ أرجو أن تجاوب، وهل تعتقد إن جغرافيا الأرض ( تغيرت تماماً ) من عهد الإدريسي إلى يومنا هذا ؟؟


كما سبق وأشرت أن هذه الخرائط تؤرخ جغرافيا لما كان معروفا للرحالة في ذاك الزمان .. وليست خرائط دقيقة في مقاساتها ونسبها .. فشتان بين هذا وذاك ...... وبكل تأكيد فجغرافيا الأرض تتغير كل يوم فغير مستيعد أن تغيرت منذ زمن الإدريسي حتى يومنا هذا .. فالبحر الميت مثلا تكون في يوم في حادثة قوم لوط وهو على مقربة من تصدع خليج العقبة




> هذا استنتاج بحت من طرفك لا صلة له بالنص القرأني والمشكلة إنك ستحاول بناء استتاج على الاستنتاج، ورغم إني لا أسلم لك بإن الأنهار المقصودة موسمية، ورغم عدم وجود دليل قرأني على ذلك، فحتى تقوله غير صحيح، فقد ذكرت لك كيف إن هذه الأنهار حتى يومنا هذا تتسبب بسيول تجتاح القرى المصرية، فالفرض في جميع الحالات خطاء


استنباطي واضح وصريح لم يخرج عن دلالات ظاهر النص القرآني .. وهذا يعلمه جيدا من درس أصول الدين .. فلا بد من الجمع بين النصوص والألفاظ والقراءات المختلفة .. فلا يصح اعتماد نص في التاويل دول النظر في نص آخر .. فذكر الله تعالى الأنهار وذكر الغيث .. فلو انقطع الغيث لبقيت الأنهار ولما حدث الجفاف .. وهذا يفيد أنها كانت أنهار مصدرها السيول الموسمية ... ونهر النيل كما هو معلوم لا يعتمد على أمطار موسمية محلية 




> يا أخي لا تركب الصعاب، بحر يتسع ويضيق في مئات السنين؟؟؟؟؟ نحن نتحدث عن حركة صفائح القشرة الأرضية وهو أمر يأخذ مئات الألوف من السنوات، التفسير الأبسط والأكثر منطقية إن الخرائط غير سليمة بالطبع، وإن فرضنا جدلاً صحة ما تقول فإن هذه الحركة العنيفة لا أثر لها في تدوين أي شعب كما لا أثر جيولوجي لها، إلا إن كنت تفترض إن علماء الجيولوجيا بدورهم مشتركين في مؤامرى كبرى لإخفاء هذا التحرك الفظيع للبحر الأحمر بمن فيهم علماء الجيولوجيا المسملين.


عدم وصول الخبر لا ينفي إمكان حدوث الواقعة ... وكما سبق وقلت هذه مهمة علماء الجيولوجيا وليست مهمة شخص آخر .. وكما قلت أنها معلومات عليها تعتيم كبير .. 

كما أن مصر حاليا تعوم على بحيرات من النفط وعروق من الذهب تجعلها في الثراء تفوق دول الخليج العربي قاطبة .. ولكن هناك تعتيم وتكتم شديد حتى لا يتم استخراج شيء منها بهدف قهر المجتمع المصري والضغط عليه لأهداف استراتيجية في المنطقة .. فكيف بمعلومات تخدم القرآن الكريم؟؟؟؟ فهذه أهم عندهم من أبار النفط وعروق الذهب .. خاصة حكومات المسلمين حليفة وصنيعة أعداء الأمة




> إن اتفقنا على ذلك فلا يحق لك الاستشهاد بتلك الخرائط في أمر خطير مثل تغير جغرافية البحر الأحمر، وانتهى الموضوع.


بل يجوز استخدام هذه الخرائط للطعن في أقوال المؤرخين التوراتيين .. حيث زعموا مؤخرا بأن العبور تم في خليج العقبة .. وألقوا بعض عجلات العربات أشبه بعربات الفراعنة في الماء ليثبتوا صحة كذبهم وتضليلهم .. ومثل هذه الخرائط القديمة تكشف تزييف هذه الأدلة .. الموضوع له أبعاد كبيرة وليس هوى متبع أو تلذذ بتخيلات سقيمة




> وماذا عن مئات العلماء العرب والمسملين الذي يقولون بإن مصر هي مصر؟ أتأخذ برأي ثلاثة وتغادر الكل؟؟؟؟؟


لا تغتر بكثرة المخدوعين أمام دلالات النص القرآني لمن وعاها وتدبرها .. جل من لا يخدع ولا يخطئ .. لذلك يجب أن يرادع العلماء أنفسهم وان نراجع كل أقوالهم ونفندها لأنها أقوال من الإسرائيليات

فأنت على الحق ولو كنت وحدك .. فلم يكن مع إبراهيم عليه السلام أحد يناصره يوم ألقوه في النار .. ولم يكن لديه حينها كتاب منزل يعتصم به ... إنما كان يبحث عن ربه عسى أن يهديه الله تعالى حتى هداه لما يحبه ويرضاه فكان خليل اللهو أبو الأنبياء

وفي النهاية أنا أطالب كل العلماء والأثريين بأن يأتوا بنقش أثري يثبت أن اسم (مصر) كان يطلق على مصر وادي النيل بأي لغة من اللغات .. هذا هو الأمر الوحيد الذي يجعلني أتراجع عن نفي اسم مصر عن دولة الأقباط .. لكنه لن يغير من حقيقة أن (مصر القرآنية) خلاف (مصر التوراتية)

أما أحاديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقط سبق وأشرت أنه هو أول من أطلق على مصر وادي النيل هذا الاسم .. والمطلوب هو اثبات إطلاق هذا الإسم عليها من قبله وهذا لم أجده حتى اللحظة .. حتى إن أطلق عليها هذا الاسم فإن دولة (مصر وادي النيل) لا تتفق وصفات (مصر القرآنية) كمدينة وميناء بحري ومصب أنهار موسمية 

أرجو أن تراجع صفات مصر مجتمعة كما شرحته من قبل ولا تعترض على جزء دون ربطه بالكل .. فأين أنت من الطوفان؟؟؟؟؟؟ الطوفان يكون للمدن البحرية وليس لمدينة في وسط اليابسة بعيدا عن البحر .. هذا وحده ينسف كل قول مزعوم عن مصر وادي النيل وأنها لا علاقة لها (بمصر القرآنية)


والله هو الهادي والموفق

----------


## ابن طيبة

*اخي الفاضل جند الله
سلام الله عليك

اود ان اوضح عدة نقاط عن نقاشك  الدائر بينك و بين اخي الصاعق 
اتفق معك انه قد تكون احداث القصة برمتها قد تكون حدثت في مصر غير مصرنا هذه و لكن اتفاقي معك لا يتمادي حتي اشكك في تاريخ اثار بلادي

الاهرامات اخي الكريم اثر قبطي = مصري  خاص بناه قدما المصريون  
المشكلة ان كل من يريد ان يخوض في موضوع ياخذ باطرافه  فلا يتناوله كله و انما يتناول جزء منه

عن الاهرام دعني احدثك  باكتشافات اثرية كشفت عنها معاول المنقبين من الاثريين المصريين و غيرهم من جنسيات اخري

من السهل إن تكون هناك مفاهيم خاطئة لأهرامات الجيزة ... فهذا الأثر الذي بدا من الضخامة في عين هيرودوت أن رآه ظاهرة جيولوجية أكثر مما هي إنسانية... كان لابد إن يعتبره نتاجا للقسوة تتجاوز أيضا ما هو إنساني و لكن التاريخ يعلمنا خلاف ذلك فالقاري المدقق للتاريخ يعلم تمام العلم إن جو الاستعباد الخانق يقضي علي الملكات و يمنع قيام العبقريات 
هذه الخرافة التي أطلقها هيرودوت و تصور المصريين عبيدا للملك... قضي عليها المؤرخون المحدثون .... فأهرام الملوك و مصاطب العظماء كما نعرفها و ما تدل عليها من براعة في التصميم و دقة في التنفيذ و ما تحتويه من فن رفيع لا يمكن تحقيقها علي شعب من الأذلاء لا أتصور التيقظ الفني لشعب ما و الحرية الفكرية و حرية التعبير في جو عبودية و كبت 
إن الناظر إلي الأهرامات يري علي خلفية بنائها شعب يحب الحياة ... هانيء البال مطمئن .... لا شعب يعيش كما صوره هيرودوت في زمان رأي الشعب ذليلا مستعبدا تحت اقسي حكم عاناه في تاريخه القديم لم يعرف الشعب له شبيها إلا تحت الحكم العثماني و هو سيطرة الفرس و احتلالها لمصر.... لقد كان هيرودوت مخدوعا .... و لكني أيضا أجد له عذرا لأنه قد زار مصر في أواخر سني حضارتها و هي ترزح تحت النير الفارسي 
يظن كل من يري الأهرامات أن تلك الأبنية بادية الكمال للوهلة الأولي أنها الانجاز الذي هو بمثابة الذروة و تاج الفخار لحضارة ناضجة .... بينما الواقع يقول انه حين بدأ خوفو العمل في تشييد الهرم في منتصف الألفية الثالثة قبل الميلاد.... كان الشكل الهرمي لا يزال قالبا فنيا في مرحلة التجريب أما المحاولات السابقة التي كانت ترمي إلي إقامة شكل مثلث كراس رمح مصوب إلي الصحراء فإما أنها لجات إلي الغش مستخدمة التصميم المدرج الذي كان قد بلغ ذروته بهرم زوسر المدرج في سقارة ....... أو فشلت و لم يصمد للزمن من الأهرام ملساء الجوانب التي سبقت هرم خوفو إلا الهرم الأحمر بدهشور و الذي يضاهي هرم خوفو في الضخامة و الارتفاع .... بينما انهارت كل الأهرامات التي سبقته من ذلك الطراز أو اختل بناؤها بدرجات متفاوتة حتى قبل الانتهاء من تشييدها 

إننا لم نستيقظ من نومنا ذات صباح ففوجئنا بأهرامات الجيزة ماثلة امامنا حتى نقول أنها من أعمال غزاة الفضاء .... أو من أعمال قوم أطلانتس الزرق البشرة المزعومين و لكن الانتقال من المصاطب الي الهرم المدرج إلي الهرم الحق " الأهرامات الثلاثة " كلف ملوك مصر مائة و خمسون هرما لم يتبقي منها إلا أربعون هرما حتى وصل هؤلاء الملوك إلي الهرم الحق – المستوي الأضلاع – 
لقد تطلب بناء الهرم الحق دقة في التخطيط و قوة عمل ضخمة جدا ..... و لم يكن أولئك العمال عبيدا كما ظن هيرودوت بل معظمهم كانوا مزارعين يتم تجنيدهم في موسم الفيضان.... حين تكون الأرض مغمورة بالماء ... ذلك بالإضافة إلي قوة عمل مركزية ذات مهارات تخصصية كانت تنمو باطراد و هي الفئة التي تقوم بالمهام التقنية و كانوا يقيمون في معسكر دائم بجوار موقع البناء حسب ما أثبتت الحفريات الحديثة 

و إذا كان الهرم الأكبر دون شك نصرا للمعمار كفن فانه في ذات الوقت دليل ملموس علي القوة التي كانت في يد الدولة المركزية حديثة النشوء في مصر 

لقد اختار خوفو ان يشيد مقبرته في المكان الذي كان المصريون يسمونه ببساطة " امنتت " او " الغرب " و كان الموقع في الاصل صخرة مهيبة من الحجر الجيري بعيدة بعض الشيء عن الوادي المزروع و كان قد تم بناء اهرامات سابقة علي الطين و لقد كانت نهايتها مفزعة لمن بانيها ما بين انخساف للهرم او تهدم شق منه و بقاء الاخر كما نري ذلك في بعض اهرامات الفيوم و دهشور و المنيا .... لذلك بحث خوفو عن اساس اكثر صلابة فقد كان يرجو لهرمه البقاء و قد تحققت امنيته .... رغم ان البناة كثيرا ما اضطروا لارتجال الحلول في مواجهة المشاكل المتكررة التي كانت تطرأ في كفاحهم من اجل ان يستقر ذلك البناء الضخم و يرسخ

لقد اراد خوفو ايضا ان يكون مكان راحته الابدية آمنا من هجمات اللصوص ... الا انه هو و عماله لم يصادف نفس النجاح في هذه النفطة و لا يعني هذا انهم لم يتخذوا كل الاحتياطات الممكنة ... فقد تم ختم المدخل من الداخل بثلاثة الواح هائلة من الجرانيت و اخفيت البوابة الفعلية تحت جدار لا يمكن تمييزه من الخارج ... و قد صمد السر حتي القرن التاسع الميلادي حين اصر الخليفة المامون علي فض اللغز بالقوة و لانه عجز عن تحديد مكان البوابة امر رجاله ان يحفرو نفقا في الوجه الصخري مستخدمين القواديم و الازاميل و كباش الدك و هناك اسطورة تقول :
" انهم حين بدءوا يخترقون القلب ... سمعوا صوت ارتطام هائل ... فالجدار الذي كان يخبيء المدخل الفعلي انهار ... و سرعان ما ميزو المعبر الرئيسي المؤدي الي غرفة الدفن مهتدين بذلك الصوت ... و لكن عندما وصلوا ذهب جهدهم هباء ... فقد كان تابوته الهائل المنحوت من الجرانيت الاحمر لم يزل في مكانه ... لكنه كان خاليا !!!!؟؟؟؟ ... و الباب الذي يستخدمه السائحون الان لدخول الهرم هو الذي حفره الخليفه في جنبه و ليس الباب الذي صممه خوفو 

ان الناظر لاهرامات الجيزة ككل فانه ينظر الي اثر واحد لسلالة ملكية مصرية علي درجة عظيمة من القوة و الثراء .... و سواء كانت الاهرامات في نظر بانييها فن او رمز ديني ... فان هذه الاهرامات علي مستوي من العظمة المهيبة لا يمكن ان يطمح اليه شخص من العامة .... الا ان تلك الطبقة بالغة الاهمية التي جعلت بناءها ممكنا ... اقصد طبقة الكهنة و الموظفين ... كانت لها هي ايضا ابنية تذكارية تخصها ... و تشغل اجسادهم اليوم ثلاثة مدافن ضخمة تجاور مباشرة الاهرامات التي ساعدوا علي بنائها ....و رغم انها لا تثير من الاعجاب قدر ما تثيره الاهرامات _مقابر سادتهم المجردة_ فان مصاطب الصفوة المزخرفة اغني بالمعلومات ... غني مطلقا فيما يختص بحياة المصريين و ثقافتهم في مجتمع المملكة القديمة

الم اقل لكم لا تنظروا الي الاهرامات و انتم تتملككم الرهبة و الانبهار باسماء ملوك من امروا بصنعها ... و لكن اطلب منكم ... ان تتوقفوا قليلا ... و تتخيلوا حياة فرد واحد ممن حملوا الاحجار التي كونت هذه المعجزة الخالدة الي ان يشاء الله كيف كان و ما اسمه و ما اسماء ابناؤه ... و كيف كان يقضي وقته 
ثم اعتلي خوفو العرش و انغمس في كل ألوان الرذيلة ... لقد أغلق المعابد و حرم علي المصريين تقديم القرابين.... و أرغمهم علي السخرة في أعماله ... لقد اخذ تعبيد الطريق التي تنتقل عبرها الأحجار عشر سنين و مائة ألف رجل.... و استغرق بناء الهرم نفسه عشرين عاما ... و خلف خوفو أخوه خفرع و بني مثله هرما إلا إن هرمه لم يعدل في الضخامة هرم أخيه .... و أنا علي يقين من هذا فقد قستها بنفسي ... و لقد كره المصريون ذكري هذين الملكين و مقتوها اشد المقت حتى أنهم يعافون ذكر اسمهما..... 

هذا ما رواه هيرودوت في كتابه التاريخ و لا ادري ما هذه الأساطير التي نادي بها هيرودوت و أرخها في كتابه و ملأ بها العالم فاخذ عنها المؤرخين اللاحقين فأصبح تاريخنا أسطورة تلو أسطورة.....

إن ما رواه هيرودوت عن بناء أول هرمين علي هضبة الجيزة يبلغ من الشهرة قدر ما يبلغه من الخيال.... و الهرم الثاني المذكور فيما اقتطفناه هنا من هيرودوت بناه في الواقع خفرع بن خوفو لا اخوه و كل ما تبقي لنا من خوفو أو نعلمه عن هذا الملك من متون التاريخ انه الرجل الذي تخيل و أمر ببناء أعظم عجيبة في الزمان القديم و الحديث - الهرم الأكبر

من موضوعي  
مجلة ام الحضارات " العدد الثالث "*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*و للمزيد للرد علي ترهات من يزعمون ان الاهرامات لم يبنها قدماء المصريين برجاء العودة لموضوعي  
الكتاب المثير .......لغز الهرم الاكبر ......سيد كريم 
المداخلة 15 و ما بعدها و سوف تجد بالادلة القاطعة و الموثقة ان قدماء المصريين هم بنوا الاهرامات بدون شك او مراء

[frame="1 80"]إننا لم نستيقظ من نومنا ذات صباح ففوجئنا بأهرامات الجيزة ماثلة امامنا حتى نقول أنها من أعمال غزاة الفضاء .... أو من أعمال قوم أطلانتس الزرق البشرة المزعومين و لكن الانتقال من المصاطب الي الهرم المدرج إلي الهرم الحق " الأهرامات الثلاثة " كلف ملوك مصر مائة و خمسون هرما لم يتبقي منها إلا أربعون هرما حتى وصل هؤلاء الملوك إلي الهرم الحق – المستوي الأضلاع – و استغرقوا في سبيل ذلك مائة و ثمانون  عاما  هو عمر الاسرتين  الثانية و الثالثة و الرابعة  
اذا كتب الله لك زيارة مصر فدعني ادعوك لتري الاشكال الاولية للبناء الهرمي و كيف تطور ذلك من المصطبة الي المصاطب المتعددة ثم المدرج ثم المستوي الغير متساوي ثم المستوي الاضلاع  في شكله الابداعي و هو الاهرامات اثلاثة خوفو و خفرع و منكاورع[/frame]

اري ان هناك خلفية تكاد تكون قبلية عند مناقشة هذا الموضوع الان و هي التي تحيد بنا عن الاستمرار في الموضوع بحيادية و الباحث الحق هو من يلقي خلف ظهره قوميته و عصبيته  و يدافع عن فكرته التي لا قومية لها

في حفظ الله*

----------


## جند الله

الأخ الفاضل ابن طيبه

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

أنا لا أتناول البحث من وجهة نظر قبلية أو عنصرية فهذه مرفوضة في ديننا الحنيف

إنما أرفض رفضا تاما أن نهمل تراثنا الحضاري ليكون عبثا في يد التوراتيين .. يحللونه ثم يقدمون عصارة فكرهم  الضال .. وكأنهم يفرضون وصايتهم الفكرية علينا لصالح توراتهم المحرفة ... ثم نتداول فكرهم وكأنه مسلمات وثوابت لا تقبل الطعن دون النظر في كتاب ربنا والسنة المطهرة أصدق حكم وفصل البيان .. (التفسير التوراتي الأثري والتاريخي مدان حتى تثبت برائته بنص شرعي أو دليل مادي ... فلا تعارض بين الشرع والواقع الملموس)

الأهرامات قيل عنها مقابر .. رغم عدم العثور على أي جثث داخلها .. فيما عدا بقايا عظام في الهرم الأصغر (ربما تسلل إليه أحد الفضولين وعجز عن الخروج حتى مات) .. الأهرامات لا يوجد داخلها نقش يثبت تاريخ إنشائها ولا من أنشأها .. فكيف تصح تواريخ الإنشاء وأسماء المنشئين بغير دليل مادي؟؟؟ 

هذا عبث مرفوض تماما ... ولا أظن أن أي مصري يفتخر بتاريخ أجداده يقبل أن يكون إرثه الحضاري خاضعا للتقديرات الجزافية والمصالح المعادية لدينه وعقيدته .. فالغلو في حضارتنا وتملق تاريخنا رشوة رخيصة مرفوضة .. فنحن لا نقبل إلا الحقائق حتى لو نسفت ذاك الغلو والتملق

فأنا لا أتنقض من قدر المصريين ولا أغلو في قدر أهل اليمن (رغم مدح النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لهم بأحاديث صحيحة) .. ولا أنظر لأحدهما نظرة عنصرية .. بل على العكس تماما أعطي كلا منهما حقه وقدره رافضا الإفراط في الغلو فيهم الذي يعمينا عن التبصر بالحقائق التي تم طمسها عن عمد وبفعل فاعل لتحقيقات أهداف استراتيجية قبلية لصالح بني إسرائيل العرق القبلي الذي لم يحتفظ بنقاءه العنصري وهذا خلاف ما يزعمونه لأنفسهم

يجب أن نتبه جميعا أن هناك ثمة أهداف دينية وعقائدية وسياسية وعسكرية لمنح من لا حق لهم الشراكة في تراث لا خيط لهم فيه ولا قطمير .. وهذا ليس له إلا معنى واحد فقط (الطعن في الكتاب والسنة وبالتالي الطعن في جميع الرسل والأنبياء عليهم السلام) .. وإن التسليم لأقوالهم هو مشاركة فعلية لهم في عدوانهم على ديننا الحنيف

وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## ذو رأى رشيد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
كان من المفترض - وكما أعلنت سابقا - أن أؤجل مشاركتى فى الوقت الراهن نظرا لكثرة مشاغلى , ولكن لأنى أطالع المنتدى يوميا لشغفى بالموضوع فقد استفزنى للغاية ذلك الجدل العقيم الذى يدور على صفحاته الآن حول موضوعات هامشية أو فرعية لا تمس جوهر القضية الأساسية التى نبحثها جميعا و هى هوية فرعون موسى , وبدلا من أن تنصب الجهود وتتوحد فى هذا الاتجاه اذا بها تتشتت وتتفرق وتذهب ريحها وتتبدد قوتها وتتناثر هنا و هناك !!
أقول لأخى الصاعق : أشكرك أولا على ترحيبك بى فى منتداكم الرائع, ولكن كم أنا مشفق عليك لأنه قد تم استدراجك الى حلقة مفرغة من السفسطة والجدل العقيم حول مسألة بديهية ليس من المفترض اصلا أن تطرح على بساط البحث
مشفق عليك لأنك اخترت أن تقنع من يستحيل اقناعه ولو جئته بكل آية كما يقول القرآن الكريم , بل كمايقول هو بنفسه عن نفسه !!  فلتنظر اليه وهويعترف بذلك قائلا :
 " على المخالف أن يأتى بكشف أثرى يقول بأن الأقباط كانوا يطلقون على بلدهم اسم (مصر) قبل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم , وحتى وان ظهر هذا الدليل المعدوم فلا قيمة له مطلقا " ( انظر المشاركة رقم 613 )
يا للهول !! أى عقل هذا ؟!! فحتى ظهور الدليل المستحيل لن يقنعه !! فكيف تطمع فى اقناع عقل كهذا ؟!!!!!!
ألم أقل لك : ولو جئت اليه بكل آية ما أتبع قبلتك , انك لو كنت تحاور جبلا راسيا بكل ما سقته من براهين و حجج فلربما لان و تصدع اجلالا و احتراما للحق و المنطق !! أما بنو آدم فكما قال خالقهم فيهم وهو الأعلم بهم :
" وكان الانسان أكثر شىء جدلا " وصدق الله العظيم
وبالرغم من ذلك فاننى لن أيأس من أن أرده الى الحق وأتوجه اليه قائلا :
أخى (جند الله) : أرجو أن تفتح قلبك وعقلك معا للحق ولا تكابر فى الحق لأن الحق اسم من اسماء الله العظيم
لماذا تناقض نفسك ؟! فأنت تارة تقول :
" أنا أطالب بتفسير القرآن بالقرآن و السنة الصحيحة  " (المشاركة رقم 607) فالسنة الصحيحة عندك معتبرة
ولكنك تارة أخرى تعود لتقول :
" النبى هو أول من أطلق على (مصر) هذا الاسم , والمطلوب هو اثبات اطلاق هذا الأسم عليها من قبله "
أنت هنا تناقض نفسك ولا تأخذ بالسنة الصحيحة والتى بينها لك أخونا الصاعق
ثم ألا يكفيك جدا أن النبى قد حدد لك موقع (مصر) القرآنية ؟! أم تراك تقول بأن (مصر فى القرآن) غير (مصر فى الحديث النبوى الشريف)؟!!
أليست السنة النبوية مفسرة للقرآن كما تعتقد أنت بحسب كلامك الأول.... ألا تتفق معى ومع عامة المسلمين فى أن النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم لا ينطق عن الهوى و بنص القرآن ذاته , فهل كان النبى عليه السلام يقصد مصر غير التى ذكرها القرآن ؟!!!
 ثم فكر معى قليلا و بهدؤ فيما يلى : على من نزل القرآن ؟ ولمن ؟
ألم ينزل على النبى وقومه القرشيين و بلسانهم ؟؟  فاذا ذكر القرآن اسم (مصر) أفلا يعنى هذا أنها بلدة معروفة بهذا الاسم لقريش التى يخاطبها القرآن بلسانها ؟!! وعليه يكفي جدا أن تبحث عن مدلول (مصر) فى عصر النبى فحسب دون أن تطالبنا بمستند رسمى عن (مصر) من قبل هذا العصر !!
هل اتضحت الرؤية أمام ناظريك وزالت الغشاوة عنهما أم ليس بعد ؟؟
لا يزال لدى الكثير مما يمكن قوله ولكنى أريد رأيك فى القدر الذى أوردته لك , وأدعو الله - لى و لك - بالتوفيق والسداد فى القول و العمل  
" اللهم أرنا الحق حقا وأرزقنا اتباعه , وأرنا الباطل باطلا و ارزقنا اجتنابه " اللهم آمين , وغفر الله تعالى لى ولك ولصالح المسلمين

----------


## جند الله

الأخ ذو راي رشيد جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك

يبدو أن كلامي التبس عليك فهمه فوجب أن أوضح لك ما أشكل عليك

مصر التي ذكرها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في أحاديثه الشريفة لم يقرن ذكرها بأحداث مصر المشار إليها في القرآن الكريم .. إنما أشار إلى مصر وادي النيل بصياغات مستقبلية .. فلم يرد أي نص يشير إلى أنه يقصد (مصر القرآنية) 

لم يطلق العرب قبل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على مصر هذا الاسم إنما أطلقوه من بعده فقط 

لا يوجد أي دليل أثري معتبر يثبت بأي لغة من لغات العالم أنه أطلق على مصر وادي النيل هذا الاسم قبل النبي صلى الله عليه .. وعلى من يثبت خلاف هذا البينة

أهل مصر في القرآن الكريم كانوا يطلقون عليها هذا الاسم .. قال تعالى: (وَنَادَى فِرْعَوْنُ فِي قَوْمِهِ قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ أَلَيْسَ لِي مُلْكُ مِصْرَ ) [الزخرف: 51] ... بينما أنت تقول أن القبط لم يكونوا يطلقون هذا الاسم إنما أطلقه العرب .. وهذا تعارض ينفي أنها مصر القرآنية

إثبات أن (مصر الوادي النيل) كانت تحمل هذا الاسم ليس دليلا على أنها هي نفسها (مصر القرآنية) لأن الأولى (دولة) بينما الثانية (مدينة) ساحلية حصينة تعتمد على الأمطار والأنهار الموسمية

----------


## ذو رأى رشيد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
حسنا , هذا ما توقعته تماما 
كنت أعلم أنك تريد أن يظل حبل النقاش موصولا حتى تتأكد من صدق نظريتك الخيالية التى تعلم جيدا أن أحدا لن يقرك عليها , بل انك أنت فى شك مريب منها فى قرارة نفسك ومكنون صدرك , ولكنك تطرحها للنقاش تمحيصا لها وكنوع من المقامرة العلمية ان صح التعبير و....يا صابت , يا خابت كما نقول عندنا فى( مصر القرآنية)
ولكن وقتى للأسف لا يسمح لى بالمقامرات أو بالمهاترات , ويمكن لك أن تستدرج أحدا غيرى الى هذا الجدل العقيم
أما حين تتوفر لديك الرغبة الصادقة فى المعرفة الخالصة المجردة من الهوى ولوجه الحق وحده فيمكن لى حينها أن أحاورك بحماس و اقتدار , ومعذرة فانى أمقت الجدال بالباطل , ولست من شيعة السوفسطائيين , كما أن وقتى ضيق للغاية , وهذا من حسن حظك , وسلام على من اتبع الهدى

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الاخوة الافاضل لكل منا الحق في طرح فكرته و للاخرين حق الرد علي هذه الفكرة و ذلك بدون تسفيه 
صاحب الموضوع استاذي و والدي الجليل سيد ابراهيم ربما لديه ما يشغله و هذا الموضوع علامة من علامات قاعة التاريخ ارجو ان نحافظ عليه مرجعا لنا جميعا 
اذا لم يعجب احدنا افكار البعض فلنتجاهلها و نعرض فكرتنا نحن و ليكن ذلك بعيدا عن اي تراشق او تربص
رجاء حتي لا نفسد هذا الموضوع الموسوعي
و قاعة التاريخ مفتوحة للجميع لكل من يريد ان يعرض نظرية او فكرة فاهلا به
في حفظ الله*

----------


## جند الله

طالما أن المسألة محل بحث ودراسة وليس فيها قول قاطع .. فأنا أعرض وجهة نظري وما انتهى إليه بحثي في المسألة .. تماما كما يعرض الآخرون وجهات نظرهم .. ولن تتغير وجهة نظري إلا بدليل معتبر .. أما المراء فقد نهى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عنه .. والجدال لا وقت لدي يسمح به

هذا وبالله التوفيق

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> *والدي العزيز*
> 
> *لقد فكرت في تلك النقطة ملياً، ورجح عندي إن " هامان " ليس إسم وإنما هو تعبير عن منصب وزير الملك،أي إن "هامان " تعني وزير مصر في لسان العرب كما إن فرعون يعني ملك مصر في لسان العرب، لكن إسم الملك أو الوزير في اللغة المصرية القديمة لا علاقة له باللفظ العربي.*


ابنى الحبيب احمد
كل عام وأنتم بخير يا ابو نور .لقد مر بخاطرى أن يكون هامان لقب وليس أسم مثل الفرعون ولكنى وجدت أن عزيز مصر يعنى الوزير وقد يكون الوزير الأول وله أسم أحاول أتذكر أنه  فوطيفار  . إلا لو كان الوزير فى عهد الفراعنة يسمى هامان ويكون لقب وليس أسم.

----------


## سيد جعيتم

أخى الفاضل / نغوم الليل
كل عام وأنت بخير . اشكرك على مشاركتك التى أضافت للموضوع . أتمنى أن تظل معنا وأن تقرأ الموضوع من أول صفحة فيه . دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> قال تعالى: (فَالْيَوْمَ نُنَجِّيكَ بِبَدَنِكَ لِتَكُونَ لِمَنْ خَلْفَكَ آيَةً وَإِنَّ كَثِيراً مِّنَ النَّاسِ عَنْ آيَاتِنَا لَغَافِلُونَ) [يونس: 92]
> 
> في اللغة العربية البدن هو الدرع القصير.
> 
> وإن قصد بالبدن جسم الإنسان، فهو الجسد بدون الرأس. وهذا لا يستقيم وظاهر دلالة النص.
> 
> إنما المقصود أن الله تعالى نجى فرعون بدرعه والذي كان درعا مميزا لبني إسرائيل يعرفون ويميزون فرعون به عن غيره.
> 
> وقوله تعالى (فَالْيَوْمَ نُنَجِّيكَ بِبَدَنِكَ لِتَكُونَ لِمَنْ خَلْفَكَ آيَةً) أي ننجيك بدرعك لتكون آية يعرفها من خلفك في مكان عبور البحر من بني إسرائيل، 
> ...


الأستاذ الفاضل / جند الله
اشكرك يا أخى الكريم لمشاركتك الهامة . يبقى الأختلاف على مكان حدوث القصة . أدعوك لقرأة الموضوع من أوله . دمت بخير

----------


## جند الله

> الأستاذ الفاضل / جند الله
> اشكرك يا أخى الكريم لمشاركتك الهامة . يبقى الأختلاف على مكان حدوث القصة . أدعوك لقرأة الموضوع من أوله . دمت بخير


أخي الفاضل جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك

تمكنت بفضل الله تعالى من الوصول إلى تحديد مكان عبور بني إسرائيل وموقع لقاء موسى بالخضر عليهما السلام .. وسوف أنشره هنا لتبادل المعلومات .. 

أما بالنسبة لتحديد موقع مدينة (مصر) فينقصني معلومات أثرية كثيرة .. وتنقيب وهذا ما لا أطيقه كباحث فحتاج إلى نفقات مؤسسات متخصصة .. هذا رغم أني توصلت إلى منطقة وقوعها لكن بدون تحديد لمكانها .. 

ولا يزال أمامي وقت من أجل تحديد مكان الطور والوادي المقدس طوى .. لكن دراستي حتى الآن منحصرة في حدود مكة المكرمة أو ما بين المدينة ومكة 

أما بخصوص الاطلاع على بحثكم الطيب فهذا جاري بإذن الله تعالى فإنجازه يحتاج لوقت بسبب ثراءه المعلوماتي

----------


## جند الله

الدبش؛ أحمد / موسى وفرعون في جزيرة العرب/ الطبعة الأولى 2004/ دار خطوات ـ دمشق/صفحة: 45) يقول:

(أطلق سكان وادي النيل الأوائل على أرضهم أسماء كثيرة عبر التاريخ ومختلف الأزمنة، ففي الجزء الأول من موسوعة "مصر القديمة" لرائد الدراسات المصرية "سليم حسن"، يتعرض العالم الثقة لهذه المسألة، فيقول تحت عنوان "مصر وأصل المصريين": (... وقد كان يطلق عليها (مصر) قديما اسم "كمي" وقد بقي محفوظا إلى أن جاء الإغريق فأسموها أجبتيوس Aegyptos، ولم يفسر أصل اشتقاق هذا الاسم تفسيرا شافيا إلى الآن، وأفضل هذه التفاسير "حا ـ كا ـ بتاح" أي مكان الإله بتاح. الذي كان يعبد في بلدة منف عاصمة الديار المصرية في عهد الدولة القديمة). 

الدبش؛ أحمد / موسى وفرعون في جزيرة العرب/ الطبعة الأولى 2004/ دار خطوات ـ دمشق/صفحة: 47، 48) يقول:

(إن اسم مصر الدولة، أطلق عليها إسلاميا. وأما المصريون القدماء، فقد أطلقوا على بلادهم وأرضهم أسماء وصفات عديدة ذكروها في نصوصهم المختلفة منذ عصر الدولة القديمة حتى العصر اليوناني والروماني. وحتى زمان رسولنا الكريم ففي رسالته صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى المقوقس، لم يذكر اسم مصر، بل ذكرها باسم القبط، ورسالته محفوظة إلى اليوم، وهذا هو نصها: (بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم (من) محمد عبد الله ورسوله إلى المقوقس عظيم القبط، سلام على من اتبع الهدى، وأما بعد: فإني أدعوك بدعاية الإسلام، أسلم تسلم يؤتك الله أجرك مرتين، فإن توليت، فعليك إثم القبط).

فكلمة مصر أدخلها عمرو بن العاص في فترة التحرير الإسلامي، حينما عسكر بجنده في قرية تدعى بابليون) في منطقة الأزبكية في القاهرة حاليا، وفي مكان الفسطاط، التي هي خيمته، أمر ببناء بلدة ودعاها الفسطاط، ثم مصرها. و(مصرها) أي جعل خراج أفريقيا يجيء إليها، فدعيت مصر. وحتى الآن حينما ينزل ابن الإسكندرية أو ابن الصعيد إلى القاهرة يقول "نازل مصر").

حتى اللحظة لم يعثر على أي دليل أثري واحد يثبت وجود بني إسرائيل في مصر وادي النيل، ولا حتى في شبه جزيرة سيناء. ولم يرد عنهم أدنى ذكر معتبر في النقوش الفرعونية في مصر. حتى القطعة الأثرية الوحيدة التي ترجمها بعض الأثريين على أنها تذكر اسم (إسرائيل) وتسمى لوحة مرنبتاح Merneptah stela، أو (لوحة إسرائيل Israel Stela) فإنه مختلف على صحة الترجمة ودلالتها، وتسمى بلوحة مرن بتاح. 

وفي ذلك كتب الباحث الفلسطيني أحمد صبري الدبش تحت عنوان (لوحة مرنبتاح .. وأخطر سرقة في التاريخ .. الدبش؛ أحمد / موسى وفرعون في جزيرة العرب/ الطبعة الأولى 2004/ دار خطوات ـ دمشق/صفحة: 31: 38) يقول:

*لوحة مرنبتاح .. وأخطر سرقة في التاريخ*
دونما حياء وبلا استحياء يشير بعض الباحثين الغربيين ووالاهم في ذلك السادة أصحاب وحراس الفكر الآسن من الأكاديميين العرب ، إلى وجود ذكر لبني إسرائيل على نصب وجد في طيبة يعود إلى السنة الخامسة من حكم مرنبتاح (1230 ق . م) ، وتقع هذه الكلمة في السطر السابع والعشرين، فمنذ العثور على النصب اعتقد الكثيرون بعناد مثل عناد الحمير!؟ أن النص يشير إلى وجود بني إسرائيل في فلسطين ، ولكن هذا الرأي لم يجد أي سند من التاريخ وظلت الآثار المصرية والعراقية والفلسطينية على صمتها تجاه هذا الأمر . فكيف توصل باحثونا الأجلاء إلى هذا الاستنتاج !؟ قام علماء اللغة والآثار بترجمة الجملة التي جاء فيها ذكر بني إسرائيل حسبما يزعمون بأوجه مختلفة ننتخب منها ما يأتي :

(1) دمرت إسرائيل ولم يعد لبذرتها وجود .. 

(2) لقد أبيدت إسرائيل واستؤصلت .. 

(3) إسرائيل أقفرت وليس بها بذرة .. 

(4) خربت إسرائيل ، ولم يعد لأبنائها وجود .. 

(5) قضي على إسرائيل ، ولكن لم يتم القضاء على ذريتها .. 

(6) وقوم إسرائيل قد أتلفوا ، وليس لديهم غلة .. 

(7) وإسرائيل قد محي وبذرته لا وجود لها .. 

لقد بدأ لوحة مرنبتاح يكتسب أهمية خاصة في الجدل الدائر مؤخراً ، فالإشارة إلى إسرائيل (كما فسرها أصحاب الفكر الآسن) التي تظهر في تراتيل الانتصار على الليبيين ، أصبحت مركز الاهتمام في الدفاع عن إسرائيل التوراتية المزعومة في مواجهة النزعة التشكيكية لدى أصحاب حركة البحث الجديد في إسرائيل القديمة .. ولكن تظل مسألة الربط الواضح وغير المشكوك فيه بين الكيان المذكور في لوحة مرنبتاح الحجري وبين إسرائيل التوراتية المزعومة كما يراها "بيمسون" بحاجة إلى إثبات . 

وإذا كان مؤرخونا الأفاضل أصحاب الفكر الآسن ، لم يشككوا لحظة فيما تلقنوه ، بل رددوه كببغاء في صالون المتحف ، فإن نبلاء الضمير من المفكرين الغربيين لم يسعه السكوت على هذا الكذب التاريخي ، فيعقب المفكر الغربي "بير روسي" في كتابه القيم ـــ مدينة إيزيس ـــ على هذا النص قائلاً : "إن المفسرين اندفعوا بشراهة نحو كلمة إسرائيل لكي يتلمسوا فيها الدليل الذي لا يمكن دحضه على وجود مملكة إسرائيل ، أو شعب إسرائيل ، والواقع أن معني الكلمة يفلت من كل محاولة لتحديد أصوله ، زد على ذلك أن فيها ما يسميه علماء القواعد الكلمة التي وردت للمرة الوحيدة في نص ، فليس لدينا مثال آخر في مدونة مكتوبة . ولنضف إلى ذلك أنه ، بصورة مستمرة ، ومنذ الألف الثاني قبل الميلاد حتى زمن البطالمة كانت أرض فلسطين تميز بالتعبير عمورو . وأنه من المستحيل اليوم ، ومع التدقيق ، أن نجد معنى قومياً أو جغرافياً لكلمة إسرائيل" . 

ويعلق العالم "كيث وايتلام" في سفره الرائع - اختلاق إسرائيل القديمة إسكات التاريخ الفلسطيني - لوح مرنبتاح قائلاً : .. أن هذه اللوحة لا تقدم دلائل ملموسة على طبيعة إسرائيل القديمة وموقعها ، أو علاقتها بالأحداث والقصص التي جاءت في عده مواقع من التوراة العبرية . وتنصب المشكلة على مغزى ومعنى التحديد الذي جاءت به النقوش المصرية حول إسرائيل ومقارنتها بكيانات أخرى أو مواقع أخرى ذكرت في السياق نفسه . ويبدو أن إسرائيل مميزة بأسماء المناطق : عسقلان ، جازر ــ جيزر ، وينعم برمز للتمييز يُُستعمل في مواضع أخرى لتحديد "الشعب" أو "شعب غريب" . وقد استعملت هذه السمة لتدعيم الكتابات التاريخية المتخيلة لكل من "أولبرايت" و"ألت" ، والتي تقول إن قبائل إسرائيل جاءت من خارج فلسطين ، مما يدل على أنها مجموعة بدوية ، كانت على ما يبدو تتجه نحو الاستقرار ، بالإضافة إلى التصورات الأخيرة التي جاء بها "ألستروم" و"كوت" والتي تعرض فكرة كون إسرائيل شعباً أصلياً في المنطقة . يبدو بوضوح أن هناك بعض الاختلافات ، ولكن الاستنتاجات المسرفة والمتعارضة في كثير من الأحيان ، والتي استخلصت من هذه الدلائل المغرية تبتعد كثيراً عن الدلائل المتوافرة . فأقصي ما يمكن أن يكشف عنه النقوش هو أن إسرائيل كانت موجودة في المنطقة في ذلك الوقت ومن الممكن أن يكون لها دور مهم نسبياً . ولكن يصعب جداً استعمال هذه النقوش لدعم النظريات المفصلة والادعاءات المفرطة التي بُنيت عليها . 

ويذهب العلامة "تومس ل . تومسون" في كتابه ــ التاريخ القديم للشعب الإسرائيلي ــ إلى أن النص المصري يصف إسرائيل كشعب هزمه "مرنبتاح" وتفسير "يوركو" الأخير لمشاهد المعركة في الكرنك الذي يعرض حملة "مرنبتاح" يلاحظ أن الفنانين المصريين يرسمون إسرائيل بنفس الأسلوب الذي يرسمون به سكان عسقلان وجازر وينعم وأن مجموعة إسرائيل التي هزمها "مرنبتاح" هي بالأحرى مجموعة محددة تماماً ضمن سكان فلسطين تحمل الاسم الذي يرد هنا لأول مرة . وفي مرحلة لاحقة متأخرة من تاريخ فلسطين ، أصبح يحمل معنى مختلفاً إلى حد كبير . ويضيف "تومسون" إن نصب إسرائيل يقدم لنا مجرد اسم في بيئة تاريخية شاع فيها تغير الأسماء الجغرافية والقبيلة وتشويشها على مدى القرون . 

أما "لودس" فيذكر في كتابه - إسرائيل: أنه من المحتمل أن هناك مستعمرة كنعانية تعرف باسم إسرائيل في فلسطين آنذاك . أما العلامة "تومس تومسون" فيقول في إحدى دراسته الموسومة ــ هل نستطيع كتابة تاريخ فلسطين القديم !؟ ــ : أن الاسم إسرائيل على النقش المصري الشهير للفرعون مرنبتاح في نهاية القرن الثالث عشر قبل الميلاد لا يشير إلى جماعة إثنية معينة وسط جماعات إثنية أخرى مميزة في فلسطين ، حتى وإن استخدم النص العلامة الهيروغليفية الدالة على شعب في كتابة الاسم. ولعل الأكثر إثارة للاهتمام أن النص يزودنا بأقدم استخدام مدون لبطريرك هو "إسرائيل" كمجاز أدبي يدل على الشخصية الحامية لكل سكان فلسطين . وفي هذا الأمر تشابه مذهل مع الطريقة التي تغير بها اسم يعقوب التوراتي ليصبح "إسرائيل" ليتسنى له ولأبنائه تمثيل 12 قبيلة تمثل كل فلسطين . يقترن اسم إسرائيل في النقش المصري مع المرأة حورو (تجسيد الأرض) كأرملة له يقول النص "انقطعت بذرة إسرائيل" ويأخذ فرعون باعتباره الزوج الجديد لحورو وحاميها ، الأرض كعروس له . أما الدور العائلي الذي يقوم به الأبناء فيمنح للبلدان التي يدعي مرنبتاح حمايتها: غزة ، عسقلان ، جزر ، ينعم . في هذا النص أول إشارة إلى اسم إسرائيل في التاريخ ، وقد حضر الاسم كموتيف في حكاية . ربما جاء الاسم نفسه من اسم منطقة آشر في عصر البرونز المتأخر (ورد كاسم لمنطقة فلسطين ، وابن إسرائيل في التوراة) ، وقد يكون نوعاً من التلاعب بكلمات القصيدة ، ربما "انقطعت بذرة إسرائيل" ـ إشارة إلى وادي مرج بن عامر الخصيب في فلسطين . 

ويذكر "تومسون" في كتابه الذي صدر أخيراً بعنوان:

ــThe Bible In History How Writes Create a past , Cape (1999) ــ 

إن ربط "إسرائيل" بكنعان في هذا النقش المصري المبكر لا يمكن اعتباره مرادفاً لإسرائيل الواردة في التوراة ، فإذا كان نقش مرنبتاح يعبر عن أي حقيقة تاريخية فإن التوراة لا تذكر عنها شيئا . 

وفي تعليقه على تفسير الفقرة التي وردت في لوحة مرنبتاح يقول عالم الآثار الإسرائيلي "زئيف هرتسوغ" في تقريره المثير للجدل ـ التوراة : لا إثباتات على الأرض ــ ... رويدا رويدا بدأت تتبلور الثقوب في الصورة وبشكل متناقض نشأ وضع بدأت فيه المكتشفات الكثيرة تزعزع المصداقية التاريخية للوصف التوراتي بدلا من تعزيزها مرحلة الأزمة بدأت ، وهي مرحلة لا تنجح فيها النظريات في حل عدد كبير ومتزايد من الأمور المجهولة وتأخذ في إيراد تأويلات غير ملائمة تماما، وبذلك يلف الغموض لوحة البازلت التي تبنيها المكتشفات الأثرية ليتضح إنها غير قابلة للاستكمال . 

ومن الجدير بالذكر أن كثير من الأسماء الواردة في التوراة كان يعتقد ـ قبل الاكتشافات الآثارية الحديثة ـ أنها توراتية حتى بدأت تتسرب المعلومات كلما اكتشفت مواقع أثرية جديدة ، فقد وجدت مسلة أسطوانية في وادي الرافدين تعود إلى فترة "نارام سين" (2260ـ2223ق.م) تحمل اسم شخص يدعى "اسر ــ إيل" (Isre-Il) مما يدل على استعمال الاسم قبل فترة طويلة من وجود التوراة وشخوصها وأحداثها ، فهذا التاريخ يسبق إبراهيم إذا راعينا معاصرته لحمورابي ــ حسب ما تزعم التوراة ــ بحوالي 700 سنه . 

وينفرد "الدكتور/ رمضان السيد" في كتابه ــ تاريخ مصر القديمة ، الجزء الثاني ـ بنظرة تحليلية للفقرة التي وردت في نص لوحة مرنبتاح ــ نرجحه ونميل للآخذ به ـ فيذكر: مما يؤسف له أن أغلب العلماء عندما يتعرضون لهذه الفقرة في كتاباتهم يترجمون كلمة "يزريل بــ إسرائيل" وهذا ما يخالف في رأينا قراءة وترجمة الكلمة على هذا النحو . لذلك فمن الأفضل قراءتها وترجمتها بــ "يسيرارو" والمقصود بهذه التسمية في رأينا سكان أو قبائل سهل "يزريل" أو "جزريل" ـ الذي ذكرته التوراة تحت اسم اسدرالون (Jezreel) ، وهو مرج ابن عامر من الناحية الشرقية الشمالية من جبال الكرمل والذي يمتد من حيفا غرباً إلى وادي الأردن الغور ـ ومن ناحية أخرى فإن ترجمة الاسم بـ "إسرائيل" يخالف ما كان سائداً من أوضاع سياسية في فلسطين في عصر الأسرة التاسعة عشرة وما قبلها ، لأن ترجمة الكلمة بـ "إسرائيل" يعنى وجود أرض مملكة إسرائيل على أرض فلسطين في بداية هذه الأسرة أو قبل قيامها بفترة . وهذا لم تشر إليه النصوص من هذه الفترة . 

ويبدو أن جيش مرنبتاح قد اتخذ الطريق الدولي القديم الذي يمكن تتبعه من دلتا النيل وعلى ساحل سيناء حيث يتفرع إلى مناجم النحاس والفيروز في شبة جزيرة سيناء ومن سيناء يتجه الطريق شمالاً نحو ساحل فلسطين حتى جبال الكرمل على مسافة من البحر . ومن هنا يتفرع إلى طريقين يتجه الواحد إلى الساحل فيصل صور وصيدا وجبيل وسائر المواني الفينيقية . ويسير الأخر إلى الداخل فيجتاز سهل مجدو ويعبر الأردن في واديه الشمالي ثم يتجه رأساً إلى دمشق في الشمال الشرقي. 

وكما يحدثنا نص مرنبتاح أن جيش الملك بدأ بمعاقبة كنعان ويقصد بها هنا مدينة غزة ثم عسقلان وهما يقعان على الساحل الجنوبي لفلسطين ، ثم سار إلى وادي الأردن أو منطقة مرج أبن عامر (Esdraelon) أي اجتاز فلسطين بأكملها وتقابل مع سكان أو قبائل سهل جزريل أي في المنطقة التي تفصل بين تلال الجليل في الشمال عن مرتفعات فلسطين في الجنوب . ويلاحظ أن الكاتب المصري قد اتبع الترتيب الجغرافي أي ذكر مدن جنوب الساحل ثم الموجودة في الداخل في الشمال الشرقي . 

ثانياً : مما يؤسف له أيضاً أن أغلب العلماء يسمون هذه اللوحة بـ "لوحة إسرائيل" . وهذا يخالف ما جاء على وجهي اللوحة من نصوص . فهي تحتوى في وجهها الأمامي على نص من عهد الملك "أمنحتب الثالث" يسجل فيه أعمال له بالنسبة لمعابد طيبة وخاصة معبدي الأقصر والكرنك . وعلى ظهرها يوجد نص مرنبتاح ، ولهذا فمن الأفضل تسميتها إما بـ "اللوحة ذات النصين" أو "لوحة انتصارات أمنحتب الثالث ومرنبتاح" أو "نص البر الغربي لأمنحتب الثالث ومرنبتاح" عند الحديث عن أعمال أحدهما . 

ثالثاً : يلاحظ أن كلمة "يزريل" بها مخصص العصا المعقوفة وهو المخصص نفسه الذي نجده في أسماء الشعوب الأجنبية . وأضاف كاتب النص إلى الكلمة أو الاسم مخصص الرجل الجالس والمرأة واتبعهما بثلاثة شرط علامة الجمع . 

ونلاحظ أيضا خلو الكلمة أو الاسم من أية مخصصات للمكان (الجبل أو المدينة) مما يدل على سكان البلاد الأجنبية والذي نجده في أسماء بعض المدن الفلسطينية مثل كنعان وعسقلان وجزر وينعم . ونلاحظ كذلك أن في أسماء هذه المدن الأخيرة يوجد مخصص العصا المعقوفة والجبل معا مما يعنى أنها تخص ممالك أو دول وشعوبها أو مدن سكانها. ولهذا فإن غياب مخصص الجبل أو المدينة من كلمة "يزريل" يدل على أن التسمية يراد بها أقوام كانت تعيش في مناطق الحواف الجنوبية لسهل جزريل شرق شمال جبال الكرمل ولهذا لم يربطهم النص صراحة بمدينة أو بمنطقة جبلية داخل فلسطين نفسها ، وذلك يعنى أيضا أنهم كانوا أقواماً في حالة ترحال وتنقل دائمين . أو كانوا من سكان مناطق السهل المتاخمة للحدود مما تؤكده علامة الحدود في الاسم . ومما يدل على أن الحديث هنا في كلمة "يزريل" عن سهل ، هو المصطلح المصري القديم : bnprf.f أي "لم يعد له بذور" حيث أن الزراعة لا تنمو إلا في مناطق السهول . كما أن الكاتب المصري استخدم الضمير المتصل للشخص الثالث الغائب المذكور المفرد للدلالة على الملكية "له" ولم يكتب "لهم" . 

رابعاً : لم يذكر لنا النص من قريب أو من بعيد أنهم كانوا من نزلاء فلسطين كما رأي "الدكتور / عبد العزيز صالح" . وهناك نص مؤرخ من العام الثامن من حكم رمسيس الثاني جاء فيه التعبير الجغرافي يزري (ل) الذي كان يطلق على المنطقة جنوب فينيقية وهذا التعبير قريب الصلة بكلمة "يزريل" في نص مرنبتاح (يلاحظ وجود مخصص العصا المعقوفة والجبل معاً في نهاية الكلمة). 

وعلى ذلك فإن كلمة "يزريل" (Jezreel) ـ مرج أبن عامر ـ في شرق شمال جبال الكرمل يقصد بها سكان هذه المناطق ولا يقصد بها كما فهم أو فسر أغلب علماء الدراسات المصرية بالاسم "إسرائيل" . ومما يعزز هذا الرأي هو ما جاء في نهاية الفقرة : "وخارو أصبحت أرملة لمصر" ، وكما نعلم أن كلمة خارو كان يقصد بها جنوب فينيقية (أو سورية) وجزء من فلسطين . ولم يظهر أي من التعبيرين : يزريل ـ الذي جاء في نص مرنبتاح ـ ويزري (ل) ــ الذي جاء في نص رمسيس الثاني ــ في المصادر التاريخية أو الأثرية المصرية من العصور اللاحقة مما يشير إلى أن هذين التعبيرين استخدما فقط في الأسرة التاسعة عشرة للتعبير عن معنى جغرافي محدد .

وكل هذه المعطيات تشير إلى أن المقصود بكلمة "يزريل" في نص مرنبتاح هم قبائل سهل جزريل الذين أرادوا أن يحتكوا بجيوش الملك مرنبتاح فأنزل بهم أشد العقاب . وإذا نظرنا إلى ترتيب ذكر مدن الساحل في نص مرنبتاح نجده يذكر كنعان وعسقلان وجزر وينعم مما يدل على أن جيوش الملك بعد أن أخضعت مدن الساحل اتجهت إلى الناحية الشرقية الشمالية من سهل فلسطين لإخضاع القبائل هناك الذين ربما تعرضوا لسبل التجارة المصرية .

خامساً : تشير الفقرة "لم يعد له بذور" أن المنطقة أصابها دمار شديد ، أي لم يصبح لديها ما تستطيع أن تقتات به ، على الرغم من أن النص لم يذكر السبب الحقيقي وراء معاقبة هذه الجماعة أو القبائل . ولكن كان من نتيجة هذه الجملة أن أصبحت سورية وفلسطين بدون حماية ، وهذا هو المقصود بالتعبير "خارو أصبحت أرملة لتاميري" أي أن جيوش الملك نجحت في تأمين الحدود الغربية وما وراءها . 

http://www.ofouq.com/today/modules.p...print&sid=1074

* أحمد صبري الدبش : باحث فلسطيني في التاريخ القديم مقيم بالقاهرةel_dabash@hotmail.com

----------


## ذو رأى رشيد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
                                           فصل الخطاب فى مسمى الاسم (مصر)
أخى (جند الله) سلام الله عليك ورحمته وبركاته
بادىء ذى بدء أعتذر لك عما بدر منى من عبارات قد تبدو شديدة اللهجة , وأعلن على الملأ اننى - على غير المعهود منى - قد انفعلت وخالفت طبعى الأصيل الذى يميل للهدؤ والعقلانية بشهادة كل من عرفنى وعاشرنى , ولكنك يا أخى الحبيب قد أخرجتنى عن طورى لما وجدتك متشبثا بآرائك الى أقصى حد , بل الى حد انك تضرب بالحديث النبوى الشريف عرض الحائط  على الرغم من بيانه الواضح وألفاظه المحكمة ,بل على الرغم من أننى قد بينت لك أن (مصر) يجب ان تكون معروفة جيدا لقريش التى نزل القرآن بلسانها , وتلك نقطة حاسمة لم تنتبه اليها جيدا , بل يبدو أن أحدا لم ينتبه اليها انتباها كافيا حتى اليوم
على أية حال فكما أخبرتك من قبل بأنه لا يزال لدى الكثير مما يمكن قوله بخصوص أصل كلمة (مصر) وهأنا أفى بوعدى لك ,وسوف أحيلك الى مرجع هام فيه فصل الخطاب فى حقيقة( مصر), وهو مرجع هام جدا حتى قيل عنه أنه ربما يكون أهم كتاب فى اعجاز القرآن فى القرن العشرين بأكمله , وأيضا لأن مؤلف هذا الكتاب يعد عالما موسوعيا وفقيها لغويا من الطبقة الأولى أو من الطراز الأول كما يقول البعض , فضلا عن اجادته واتقانه لعدة ألسن (لغات) منها الحية ومنها الميتة فهو يتقن الانجليزية والفرنسية والألمانية واليونانية والعبرية والفارسية وحتى الهيروغليفية !!!!!!! ولك أن تتصور ذلك !! ارجع الى الفصل الذى كتبه عن (مصر) فى الجزء الثانى من كتابه (من اعجاز القرآن فى أعجمى القرآن) من صفحة 74 الى صفحة 82 وأرجو أن تركز جيدا على ما قاله تعليقا على الآية الرابعة من سورة القصص تحديدا وكذلك الآيةرقم 61 من سورة البقرة ففيهما حقا فصل الخطاب فى الأمر كله
مؤلف الكتاب هو الأستاذ اللغوى العلامة (رؤوف أبو سعدة) والكتاب من منشورات (دار الهلال) بمصر (القرآنية)
وأخيرا وليس آخرا أرجو أن تتقبل اعتذارى وتحياتى ، وسلام لك وعليك

----------


## الصاعق

> لا زلت تستشهد بكلام المؤرخين والأثريين رغم علمك بأنهم توراتيين .. وعلمك أن أقوالهم هي من الإسرائيليات .. وهذه لها حكم شرعي في التعامل معها لا تصدق ولا تكذب .. فلا يصح القول بأنها مسلمات حتى لو اجتمع العالم بأسره على صحتها لأنها ببساطة لا دليل مادي على صحتها .. فما أكثر علماء المسلمين اليوم الذين هم من صنعاء اليهود والنصارى الذين يبيعون دينهم بألقاب ملفقة ونياشين وأوسمة لا تساوي ثمنها


يا أخي الكريم هذا كلام ملقى على عواهنه، أولاً علماء التاريخ ليسوا ( توارتيين ) كما تقول، علماء المصريات الذين أقراء لهم مصريين وعلى رأسهم سليم حسن رحمة الله عليه، والمسألة كما قلت إ، الأحداث الواردة في التوارة تخضع لمقارنة مع تدوين الشعوب الأخرى لبيان صحتها من خطئها، والنقاط التي بها أغلاط تاريخية في التوارة معروفة ومن المدهش إن أغلب من قام بجهد في نقد التوارة من المنظور التاريخي من تطلق عليهم ( علماء التاريخ التوارتيين ).




> طبعا أنا لم أنشر بعد كتابي هنا عن بناء الأهرامات .. لكن الواقع يقول أن الأثريين وضعوا تواريخ للأحداث لا دليل عليها .. فهي في الواقع أرقام عشوائية متضاربة .. فلا صحة لما لا دليل عليه .. على سبيل المثال اعطني دليل مادي على تاريخ بناء الأهرامات!


يا عزيزي هرم خوفو ليس الهرم الوحيد في مصر، مصر بها الأن في اللحظة التي نتحدث بها 141 هرم هم ما تبقوا من مئات الأهرام التي كانت تملاء مصر.






> وما المانع أن هذه البحيرات تكونت بعد شق هذه القناة؟ هذا على فرض أن الفراعنة شقوا هذه القناة فعلا .. أو أنها كانت رافدا من روافد نهر النيل وفسرها من لهم (مصالح استراتيجية) على أنها قناة صناعية


البحيرات المرة بحيرات مالحة مغلقة وبذلك لا يمكن أن تكون من روافد نهرالنيل، القناة حقيقة تاريخية لا يختلف عليها اثنان ممن لديهم أي معرفة بالتاريخ المصري القديم، أرجو أن تقراء عنها، شقها زوسر، أعاد نخاو بنائها، أتم عمله الإمبراطور الفارسي ( دارا ) ثم حاول عمر بن العاص أن يحيها مرة أخرى ورفض الخليفة عمر بن الخطاب.





> كما سبق وأشرت أن هذه الخرائط تؤرخ جغرافيا لما كان معروفا للرحالة في ذاك الزمان .. وليست خرائط دقيقة في مقاساتها ونسبها .. فشتان بين هذا وذاك ...... وبكل تأكيد فجغرافيا الأرض تتغير كل يوم فغير مستيعد أن تغيرت منذ زمن الإدريسي حتى يومنا هذا .. فالبحر الميت مثلا تكون في يوم في حادثة قوم لوط وهو على مقربة من تصدع خليج العقبة


يا عزيزي، مناقشتي معك حول الخرائط كانت لسبب واحد، إتك اعتمدت عليها لتضع فكرتك حول إن خليج العقبة لم يكن موجوداً، وبعد أن اتفقنا إن تلك الخرائط غير دقيقة وبه أخطاء، فلا يصبح استخدامها كدليل على ذلك ذو قيمة، وتتحول مقولتك على غياب خليج العقبة إلى فقرة تفتقر إلى الدليل.






> استنباطي واضح وصريح لم يخرج عن دلالات ظاهر النص القرآني .. وهذا يعلمه جيدا من درس أصول الدين .. فلا بد من الجمع بين النصوص والألفاظ والقراءات المختلفة .. فلا يصح اعتماد نص في التاويل دول النظر في نص آخر .. فذكر الله تعالى الأنهار وذكر الغيث .. فلو انقطع الغيث لبقيت الأنهار ولما حدث الجفاف .. وهذا يفيد أنها كانت أنهار مصدرها السيول الموسمية ... ونهر النيل كما هو معلوم لا يعتمد على أمطار موسمية محلية


*لا معذرة، استنباطك لا علاقة له بالقرأن، نهر النيل نفسه يعتمد على هطول الأنهار في منابعه، لا علاقة لهذا البتة بكون النهر موسمي أو مستديم، هذا الطرح لا يرقى لمستوى النظرية*




> عدم وصول الخبر لا ينفي إمكان حدوث الواقعة ... وكما سبق وقلت هذه مهمة علماء الجيولوجيا وليست مهمة شخص آخر .. وكما قلت أنها معلومات عليها تعتيم كبير ..


عندما تتحدث عن التاريخ نحن نلتزم بالإخبار، والأخذ في التاريخ بهذه القاعدة سيؤدي إلى أن يصنع كل واحد فينا تاريخاً ( على كيفه ) بدعوى إن غياب الخبر لا ينفي حدوث الواقعة.




> كما أن مصر حاليا تعوم على بحيرات من النفط وعروق من الذهب تجعلها في الثراء تفوق دول الخليج العربي قاطبة .. ولكن هناك تعتيم وتكتم شديد حتى لا يتم استخراج شيء منها بهدف قهر المجتمع المصري والضغط عليه لأهداف استراتيجية في المنطقة .. فكيف بمعلومات تخدم القرآن الكريم؟؟؟؟ فهذه أهم عندهم من أبار النفط وعروق الذهب .. خاصة حكومات المسلمين حليفة وصنيعة أعداء الأمة


*من أين علمت أنت إذاً بتلك المعلومات فائقة السرية؟*



*



بل يجوز استخدام هذه الخرائط للطعن في أقوال المؤرخين التوراتيين .. حيث زعموا مؤخرا بأن العبور تم في خليج العقبة .. وألقوا بعض عجلات العربات أشبه بعربات الفراعنة في الماء ليثبتوا صحة كذبهم وتضليلهم .. ومثل هذه الخرائط القديمة تكشف تزييف هذه الأدلة .. الموضوع له أبعاد كبيرة وليس هوى متبع أو تلذذ بتخيلات سقيمة


دعني بداية أخبرك بخبر مهم، أنا ايضاً أرفض حدوث العبور من خليج العقبة، لأن خليج العقبة هو امتداد للفالق الطبيعي للبحر الأحمر وبذلك هو عميق جداً، بينما خليج السويس الضحل أقل في العمق بكل كبير ومن الأرجح إنه موضع العبور، على كل الخرائط التي ( اتفقنا ) على بدائيتها غير مقبولة للوصول إلى استنتاج ضخم مثل عدم وجود خليج العقبة.* 





> لا تغتر بكثرة المخدوعين أمام دلالات النص القرآني لمن وعاها وتدبرها .. جل من لا يخدع ولا يخطئ .. لذلك يجب أن يرادع العلماء أنفسهم وان نراجع كل أقوالهم ونفندها لأنها أقوال من الإسرائيليات


يا سيدي ليس من حقك أن تقول على من يأخذ برأيك أنه مخدوع ولن أزيد على ذلك 
 



> فأنت على الحق ولو كنت وحدك .. فلم يكن مع إبراهيم عليه السلام أحد يناصره يوم ألقوه في النار .. ولم يكن لديه حينها كتاب منزل يعتصم به ... إنما كان يبحث عن ربه عسى أن يهديه الله تعالى حتى هداه لما يحبه ويرضاه فكان خليل اللهو أبو الأنبياء


هذه مقارنة خاطئة، هذه المقولة تصح مع نبي معصوم يأتيه خبر السماء، أما بني البشر من أمثالنا من غير المعصومين تقوم أرائهم وتصوب برأي الجمهور في أمور الدين والدنيا.




> وفي النهاية أنا أطالب كل العلماء والأثريين بأن يأتوا بنقش أثري يثبت أن اسم (مصر) كان يطلق على مصر وادي النيل بأي لغة من اللغات .. هذا هو الأمر الوحيد الذي يجعلني أتراجع عن نفي اسم مصر عن دولة الأقباط .. لكنه لن يغير من حقيقة أن (مصر القرآنية) خلاف (مصر التوراتية)


انت كمن يطلب اثبات إن اللون الأبيض ابيض، يا اخي العزيز هذا المنطق معكوس، من يريد صرف الكلام الوارد في القرأن عن مواضعه إلى مواضع أخرى هو من علهي التدليل.




> أما أحاديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقط سبق وأشرت أنه هو أول من أطلق على مصر وادي النيل هذا الاسم .. والمطلوب هو اثبات إطلاق هذا الإسم عليها من قبله وهذا لم أجده حتى اللحظة .. حتى إن أطلق عليها هذا الاسم فإن دولة (مصر وادي النيل) لا تتفق وصفات (مصر القرآنية) كمدينة وميناء بحري ومصب أنهار موسمية


هذه الصفات لمصر هي من تصورك فقط وتفسيرك الخاص للنص القرأني وهي غير ملزمة ( الأنهار الموسمية مثال واضح.




> أرجو أن تراجع صفات مصر مجتمعة كما شرحته من قبل ولا تعترض على جزء دون ربطه بالكل .. فأين أنت من الطوفان؟؟؟؟؟؟ الطوفان يكون للمدن البحرية وليس لمدينة في وسط اليابسة بعيدا عن البحر .. هذا وحده ينسف كل قول مزعوم عن مصر وادي النيل وأنها لا علاقة لها (بمصر القرآنية)


*يا أخي العزيز، فيضان النيل كان يغرق قرى بأكملها قبل بناء السد العالي وكان الناس في الصعيد يصعدون إىل قمم الجبال، سيساعدك كثيراً بعض القرأة عن تاريخ نهر النيل وطبوغرافية مصر، هذا النسف المزعوم من قبلك يرجع إلى عدم إالمامك ببعض الطواهر المعروفة عن مصر مثل الفيضان.*

----------


## الصاعق

*لم يخبرني ألأخ الكريم جند الله برأيه في الحديث الذي أوردته في مشاركة سابقة عن مصر.*

----------


## جند الله

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
>                                            فصل الخطاب فى مسمى الاسم (مصر)
> أخى (جند الله) سلام الله عليك ورحمته وبركاته
> بادىء ذى بدء أعتذر لك عما بدر منى من عبارات قد تبدو شديدة اللهجة , وأعلن على الملأ اننى - على غير المعهود منى - قد انفعلت وخالفت طبعى الأصيل الذى يميل للهدؤ والعقلانية بشهادة كل من عرفنى وعاشرنى , ولكنك يا أخى الحبيب قد أخرجتنى عن طورى لما وجدتك متشبثا بآرائك الى أقصى حد , بل الى حد انك تضرب بالحديث النبوى الشريف عرض الحائط  على الرغم من بيانه الواضح وألفاظه المحكمة ,بل على الرغم من أننى قد بينت لك أن (مصر) يجب ان تكون معروفة جيدا لقريش التى نزل القرآن بلسانها , وتلك نقطة حاسمة لم تنتبه اليها جيدا , بل يبدو أن أحدا لم ينتبه اليها انتباها كافيا حتى اليوم
> على أية حال فكما أخبرتك من قبل بأنه لا يزال لدى الكثير مما يمكن قوله بخصوص أصل كلمة (مصر) وهأنا أفى بوعدى لك ,وسوف أحيلك الى مرجع هام فيه فصل الخطاب فى حقيقة( مصر), وهو مرجع هام جدا حتى قيل عنه أنه ربما يكون أهم كتاب فى اعجاز القرآن فى القرن العشرين بأكمله , وأيضا لأن مؤلف هذا الكتاب يعد عالما موسوعيا وفقيها لغويا من الطبقة الأولى أو من الطراز الأول كما يقول البعض , فضلا عن اجادته واتقانه لعدة ألسن (لغات) منها الحية ومنها الميتة فهو يتقن الانجليزية والفرنسية والألمانية واليونانية والعبرية والفارسية وحتى الهيروغليفية !!!!!!! ولك أن تتصور ذلك !! ارجع الى الفصل الذى كتبه عن (مصر) فى الجزء الثانى من كتابه (من اعجاز القرآن فى أعجمى القرآن) من صفحة 74 الى صفحة 82 وأرجو أن تركز جيدا على ما قاله تعليقا على الآية الرابعة من سورة القصص تحديدا وكذلك الآيةرقم 61 من سورة البقرة ففيهما حقا فصل الخطاب فى الأمر كله
> مؤلف الكتاب هو الأستاذ اللغوى العلامة (رؤوف أبو سعدة) والكتاب من منشورات (دار الهلال) بمصر (القرآنية)
> وأخيرا وليس آخرا أرجو أن تتقبل اعتذارى وتحياتى ، وسلام لك وعليك


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

مستحيل أن أتراجع عن رأيي وأنا غير مقتنع بوجهة نظرك .. ونفس الأمر كذلك ... فأنت غير مقتنع بوجهة نظري ولا ولن تتراجع عن وجهة نظرك .. لذلك كل منا يعرض وجهة نظره ويتمسك بها بدون أن يفرض على الطرف لآخر التراجع عن رأيه .. لذلك أنا لا يعنيني مطلقا أن تتراجع عن رأيك بل تمسك به واحرص عليه .. وفي المقابل لا تفرض علي التراجع عن رأيي

أخي الفاضل التملص من حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم (كفر أكبر مخرج من الملة) وبالتأكيد لن أفعل هذا مطلقا

وللتوضيح أكرر بصياغة أخرى مختلفة فأقول:

أن وجه الخلاف بيننا أنك نظرت إلى حديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من جهة أنه صرح باسم (مصر)، وهو ما لا خلاف حوله، فافترضت أنه يقصد بكلامه (مصر القرآنية)، ثم بنيت رأيك على فرض بدون أي إشارة في النص تربط بين اسم مصر وبين الأحداث القرآنية، لكن من يتأمل النصوص سيجد أنه نبأ عن (مصر وادي النيل) بصيغة المستقبل

فأنا لا أنكر صريح النص، ولكنني أعترض على افتراضك شيئا لم يشر إليه النص، وهو أن مصر المذكورة في الحديث هي نفسها (مصر القرآنية) لذلك كررت مرارا من قبل أن (مصر وادي النيل) لم يذكرها أحد بهذا الاسم قبل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، مستندا إلى هذه النصوص التي صرحت باسم (مصر) قرونة ببعض مما يتعلق بها من دلالات، وخاصة أن الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم أطلقوا عليه هذا الاسم بعد ذلك

حيث أنني تتبعت المصادر التاريخية لاسم (مصر) حتى توقف بي البحث عند رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فلم أجد اسم (مصر) متداولا قبل ذلك، إن كان لديك مستند معتبر موثق يثبت خلاف هذا فسأتراجع عن قولي فورا بدون أي نزاع

حتى على فرض أنه تم إثبات أن (مصر وادي النيل) أطلق عليها هذا الاسم قديما، فهذا ليس شرطا مقيدا يثبت أنها هي نفسها (مصر القرآنية)، فلا مانع من تداول الاسم على عدة أماكن في نفس الوقت، خاصة وأن هذه (دولة) حيب الواقع التاريخي، وتلك (مدينة) حسب صريح النص القرآني، فالله تعالى يخبرنا عن (مدينة مصر) وأنت تتكلم عن (دولة مصر)، وللأسف لا وجه للمقارنة بينهما

بينما  أطالب بالعثور على أي مستند موثق يثبت أن *لفظ (مصر)* كإشارة إلى (وادي النيل) استخدم قبل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، سواء من الأقباط أم من العرب، وهذا بحثت عنه فلم أجد له أثرا

أنا لا أتكلم على المسميات التاريخية (لمصر وادي النيل) ولا ما أطلق عليها

أنا أريد مستند موثق يثبت استخدام لفظ (مصر) قبل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 

أمام من جهة أن (مصر القرآنية) هي (مصر وادي النيل) فهذا موضوع محسوم بنص القرآن الكريم ولا مجال لمناقشته .. لأن (مصر وادي النيل) اليوم فهي دولة لم يطلق عليها هذا الاسم قبل الإسلام، بينما (مصر القرآنية) مدينة ساحلية ذات سور وأبواب تعتمد على الأمطار وبالتالي الأنهار الموسمية

ليس شرطا أن تكون (مصر القرآنية) معروفة لدى قريش، فقد تكون أطلالا اليوم مندثرة، وقد يكون تغير اسمها إلى اسم مختلف تماما، وعلى فرض أنها كانت معلومة لديهم فالظن مجرد رأي لا يكفي لحسم المسألة، نحن نريد مستند موثق معتبر، فمسائل القرآن الكريم لا تحسم بالظنون، وإلا فهي تصيب وتخطئ

أما (رؤوف أبو سعدة) أو غيره، مهما كان باحثا له شأنه وسمعته، فرأيه لا وزن له أمام ثقل المستند الموثق، وخصوصا أمام القرآن الكريم والسنة المطهرة، فهو مجتهد، يصيب ويخطئ، يهتدي ويضل، وبحثه مشكوك في صحته لأنه يستند إلى المؤرخين والأثريين التوراتيين، اي يستند إلى الإسرائيليات، والمسلم لا يجب أن يكون (إمعة) يتبع كل ناعق بما يقول، إنما الحكم والفصل هو الكتاب والسنة، وإلا كنا كما السلفيين لا يفهمون الكتاب والسنة إلا بفهم السلف، وكأن فهم السلف معصوم، وهذا من السلفيين ضلال مبين أنكره السلف أنفسهم

----------


## الصاعق

*أخي العزيز إبن طيبة* 

*أرجو أن تأخذ برجائي في فصل موضوع فرعون الخروج إلى قسمين فهذا أنفع للمشاركين على اختلاف افكارهم*

----------


## جند الله

[quote]


> يا أخي الكريم هذا كلام ملقى على عواهنه، أولاً علماء التاريخ ليسوا ( توارتيين ) كما تقول، علماء المصريات الذين أقراء لهم مصريين وعلى رأسهم سليم حسن رحمة الله عليه، والمسألة كما قلت إ، الأحداث الواردة في التوارة تخضع لمقارنة مع تدوين الشعوب الأخرى لبيان صحتها من خطئها، والنقاط التي بها أغلاط تاريخية في التوارة معروفة ومن المدهش إن أغلب من قام بجهد في نقد التوارة من المنظور التاريخي من تطلق عليهم ( علماء التاريخ التوارتيين ).


بالنسبة إلى (سليم حسن) وغيره من الأثريين المصريين والعرب أخذوا كل كلامهم مترجما من المؤرخين والأثريين التوراتيين، فهم يروجون للإسرائليات، سواء أدركوا هذا أم لم يدركوه.

أما نقد التوراتيين لبعضهم البعض فمنشأه ليس اتباعا منهم للحق وإلا لأسلموا، إنما هم فرق ومذاهب يطعن بعضهم في بعض، خاصة وأن هناك ترجمات عديدة للتوراة تعارض بعضها بعضا، وتعارضها ثمرة تحريفها، والنتيجة أنهم يفضح بعضهم تحريفات كتابهم بأنفسهم.




> يا عزيزي هرم خوفو ليس الهرم الوحيد في مصر، مصر بها الأن في اللحظة التي نتحدث بها 141 هرم هم ما تبقوا من مئات الأهرام التي كانت تملاء مصر.


أعلم هذا وأكثر منه عن الأهرامات، لكن لا يوجد نقش على هذه الأهرامات يثبت نسبها وتاريخها، وبالتالي فأقوال الأثريين مجرد (تخمينات) لا يصح الاعتماد عليها، والظن أكذب الحديث




> البحيرات المرة بحيرات مالحة مغلقة وبذلك لا يمكن أن تكون من روافد نهرالنيل، القناة حقيقة تاريخية لا يختلف عليها اثنان ممن لديهم أي معرفة بالتاريخ المصري القديم، أرجو أن تقراء عنها، شقها زوسر، أعاد نخاو بنائها، أتم عمله الإمبراطور الفارسي ( دارا ) ثم حاول عمر بن العاص أن يحيها مرة أخرى ورفض الخليفة عمر بن الخطاب.


للأسف ما تقوله عن هذه القناة وزوسر ونخاو هو كلام المؤرخين التوراتيين، وكلامهم مشكوك في صحته، لا تستطيع أن تقول أنهم صادقين، لأنهم كذابين وغير أمناء على دينهم فكيف نأمنهم على التاريخ؟ فلما لا تكون هذه القناة هي أحد الروافد الطبيعية القديمة لدلتا النيل؟ وعلى المدعي البينة




> يا عزيزي، مناقشتي معك حول الخرائط كانت لسبب واحد، إتك اعتمدت عليها لتضع فكرتك حول إن خليج العقبة لم يكن موجوداً، وبعد أن اتفقنا إن تلك الخرائط غير دقيقة وبه أخطاء، فلا يصبح استخدامها كدليل على ذلك ذو قيمة، وتتحول مقولتك على غياب خليج العقبة إلى فقرة تفتقر إلى الدليل.


أكرر قولي السابق (الخرائط دليل تاريخي جغرافي) ينفي وجود (صحراء سيناء) إنما اسمها (صحراء السويس)، وينفي وجود (خليج العقبة) و(خليج السويس) .. (شبه جزيرة سيناء) ليست هي (سيناء القرآنية) .. والجبل فيها ليس هو (الطور) هذه كلها أكاذيب وضلالات وضعها الأثريين والمؤرخين التوراتيين لأهداف خاصة




> *لا معذرة، استنباطك لا علاقة له بالقرأن، نهر النيل نفسه يعتمد على هطول الأنهار في منابعه، لا علاقة لهذا البتة بكون النهر موسمي أو مستديم، هذا الطرح لا يرقى لمستوى النظرية*


أي نهر في العالم يعتمد على الأمطار .. فإذا كانت منابع نهر النيل بعيدة جدا في الحبشة، فإن أنهار (مصر القرآنية) تعتمد على الغيث المباشر أي (الأمطار الإقليمية) قال تعالى: (ثُمَّ يَأْتِي مِن بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ عَامٌ فِيهِ يُغَاثُ النَّاسُ وَفِيهِ يَعْصِرُونَ) [يوسف: 49] أي أنها أنهار موسمية .. أما نهر النيل فليس موسمي بل هو دائم طوال العام




> *من أين علمت أنت إذاً بتلك المعلومات فائقة السرية؟*


لي مصادري الخاصة لا أصرح بها




> هذه مقارنة خاطئة، هذه المقولة تصح مع نبي معصوم يأتيه خبر السماء، أما بني البشر من أمثالنا من غير المعصومين تقوم أرائهم وتصوب برأي الجمهور في أمور الدين والدنيا.


أما اليوم فمعنا الكتاب والسنة .. نصوص معصومة .. فمن اتبعها وتمسك بهما لن يضل بإذن الله .. لذلك أرفض أي معلومات مهما كان شأنها من اليهود والنصارى بغير مستند موثق سليم من التحريف والتزوير والعبث




> *يا أخي العزيز، فيضان النيل كان يغرق قرى بأكملها قبل بناء السد العالي وكان الناس في الصعيد يصعدون إىل قمم الجبال، سيساعدك كثيراً بعض القرأة عن تاريخ نهر النيل وطبوغرافية مصر، هذا النسف المزعوم من قبلك يرجع إلى عدم إالمامك ببعض الطواهر المعروفة عن مصر مثل الفيضان.*


أرجو منك مراجعة معاجم اللغة لمعرفة الفارق بين (الفيضان) و(الطوفان) الطوفان هو الذي سلطه الله على مصر وهذا دليل قاطع أن مصر مدينة تقع على ساحل البحر قال تعالى: (فَأَرْسَلْنَا عَلَيْهِمُ الطُّوفَانَ) [الأعراف: 133] مصر مدينة ساحلية قال تعالى: (أَنِ اقْذِفِيهِ فِي التَّابُوتِ فَاقْذِفِيهِ فِي الْيَمِّ فَلْيُلْقِهِ الْيَمُّ بِالسَّاحِلِ) [طه: 39]

----------


## الصاعق

> بالنسبة إلى (سليم حسن) وغيره من الأثريين المصريين والعرب أخذوا كل كلامهم مترجما من المؤرخين والأثريين التوراتيين، فهم يروجون للإسرائليات، سواء أدركوا هذا أم لم يدركوه.


هذا كلام لا أقبله منك ولا من غيرك، ولا أقبل التشكيك في ذمة علمائنا المصريين، لقد تجاوزت حد النقاش المقبول




> أما نقد التوراتيين لبعضهم البعض فمنشأه ليس اتباعا منهم للحق وإلا لأسلموا،


لا لا يسلموا، أغلبهم ملحدين



> إنما هم فرق ومذاهب يطعن بعضهم في بعض، خاصة وأن هناك ترجمات عديدة للتوراة تعارض بعضها بعضا،


أنت تخلط بين التوارة والأناجيل




> أعلم هذا وأكثر منه عن الأهرامات، لكن لا يوجد نقش على هذه الأهرامات يثبت نسبها وتاريخها، وبالتالي فأقوال الأثريين مجرد (تخمينات) لا يصح الاعتماد عليها، والظن أكذب الحديث


لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله، هناك العديد من الأهرام عليها نقوش فرعونية جنائزية وتعرف بمتون الأهرام، ابحث على النت عن "متون الأهرام"






> للأسف ما تقوله عن هذه القناة وزوسر ونخاو هو كلام المؤرخين التوراتيين، وكلامهم مشكوك في صحته،


وماهو السبب، لأن أقوالهم تهدم فكرتك؟ لماذا تلجاء إلى التكرار، المؤرخين المصرين أيضاً ( توارتيين )؟




> لا تستطيع أن تقول أنهم صادقين، لأنهم كذابين وغير أمناء على دينهم فكيف نأمنهم على التاريخ؟ فلما لا تكون هذه القناة هي أحد الروافد الطبيعية القديمة لدلتا النيل؟ وعلى المدعي البينة


هذا رأي أحيله إلى إدارة المنتدى  




> أكرر قولي السابق (الخرائط دليل تاريخي جغرافي) ينفي وجود (صحراء سيناء) إنما اسمها (صحراء السويس)، وينفي وجود (خليج العقبة) و(خليج السويس) .. (شبه جزيرة سيناء) ليست هي (سيناء القرآنية) .. والجبل فيها ليس هو (الطور) هذه كلها أكاذيب وضلالات وضعها الأثريين والمؤرخين التوراتيين لأهداف خاصة


تكرار تكرار تكرار، هذه الحجج فندت وانتهت في مشاركات سابقة






> أي نهر في العالم يعتمد على الأمطار .. فإذا كانت منابع نهر النيل بعيدة جدا في الحبشة، فإن أنهار (مصر القرآنية) تعتمد على الغيث المباشر أي (الأمطار الإقليمية) قال تعالى: (ثُمَّ يَأْتِي مِن بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ عَامٌ فِيهِ يُغَاثُ النَّاسُ وَفِيهِ يَعْصِرُونَ) [يوسف: 49] أي أنها أنهار موسمية .. أما نهر النيل فليس موسمي بل هو دائم طوال العام


ما هو هذا ( الغيث المباشر ) الذي اخترعته؟ وأين هو في القرأن. 





> لي مصادري الخاصة لا أصرح بها


غذاً ليس من حقك أن تحتج بها 





> أما اليوم فمعنا الكتاب والسنة .. نصوص معصومة .. فمن اتبعها وتمسك بهما لن يضل بإذن الله .. لذلك أرفض أي معلومات مهما كان شأنها من اليهود والنصارى بغير مستند موثق سليم من التحريف والتزوير والعبث


مع الأسف لا دليل على كلامك من الكتاب أو السنة وكل ما سقته هو مجرد استنباطات تفتقر في أغلب الأحيان إلى المنطق السليم. وتعوزها الأدلة. 


أرجو منك مراجعة معاجم اللغة لمعرفة الفارق بين (الفيضان) و(الطوفان) الطوفان هو الذي سلطه الله على مصر وهذا دليل قاطع أن مصر مدينة تقع على ساحل البحر قال تعالى: (فَأَرْسَلْنَا عَلَيْهِمُ الطُّوفَانَ) [الأعراف: 133] مصر مدينة ساحلية قال تعالى: (أَنِ اقْذِفِيهِ فِي التَّابُوتِ فَاقْذِفِيهِ فِي الْيَمِّ فَلْيُلْقِهِ الْيَمُّ بِالسَّاحِلِ) [طه: 39][/quote]

لن أدخل في جدل عقيم من جديد حول تفسيراتك الخاصة

ولن أقبل منك إهانة العلماء المصريين والأمر متروك لإدارة المنتدى

----------


## جند الله

> هذا كلام لا أقبله منك ولا من غيرك، ولا أقبل التشكيك في ذمة علمائنا المصريين، لقد تجاوزت حد النقاش المقبول


 لا داعي لشخصنة القضية .. فأنا لا أشكك في ذمة أحد .. فشخص (سليم حسن) أو غيره أمر لا يعنيني بالمرة .. إنما أرفض أي منهج علمي يقبل الإسرائليات بدون تنقيح .. فكلنا يعلم أن (سليم حسن) ناقل لأبحاث الأثريين التوراتيين أكثر منه مكتشف .. حتى موسوعته الضخمة اليوم صارت قديمة .. وانكشفت أخطاء كثيرة فيها بالنسبة إلى ما هو اليوم من كشوفات محدثة .. فغالبية الدراسات الأثرية المصرية وضعها التوراتيين .. وما وضعه العرب كان مستندا لأقوال الأثريين الغربين




> لا لا يسلموا، أغلبهم ملحدين


 إذن فكيف تقبل تفسير الكتاب والسنة بتفسيراتهم التاريخية والأثرية وهم ملاحدة باعترافك أنت؟!!




> أنت تخلط بين التوارة والأناجيل


كلاهما محرف وكلاهما ترجماتهما مغلوطة ومفضوحة .. والنصارى يؤمنون بكل ما في التوراة جملة وتفصيلا .. بينما اليهود ينكرون الإنجيل 




> لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله، هناك العديد من الأهرام عليها نقوش فرعونية جنائزية وتعرف بمتون الأهرام، ابحث على النت عن "متون الأهرام"


متون الأهرامات نشرها عالم المصريات ليبزج 1910 وترجمها عالم المصريات الأمريكي س.ميرسير  .. وهي نصوص جنائزية وسحرية وجدت لا علاقة لها لا بتاريخ بناء الأهرامات ولا بنسبتها إلى مشيديها ولا توضح كيف تم بناءها .. 

ومن الممكن لأي أحد أن يدخل أي هرم ويدون عليه مثل هذه المتون ثم نكتشفها بعد آلاف السنين فنظن أن من شيد الهرم قام بنقشها .. خاصة وأن الأقباط كانوا يكشطون نقوش من سبقهم ويضعون أسماء ملوكهم عليها وهذا مثبت في الخراطيش .. خصوصا متون الأهرامات كتبت على مراحل عديدة وليس بيد مشيديها .. ثم وجدت على التوابيت والبرديات، ثم تم جمعها بعد ذلك بواسطة العالم الهولندي (أدريان دو بوك)، وكتبت بالخط الهيراطيقي القديم، حتى صارت بعد ذلك بما يعرف باسم (كتاب الموتى)، ولدي نسخة منه تأليف الفرنسي (بول بارجيه) وترجمة د. زكية طبوزاده




> وماهو السبب، لأن أقوالهم تهدم فكرتك؟ لماذا تلجاء إلى التكرار، المؤرخين المصرين أيضاً ( توارتيين )؟


جميع المؤرخين سواء مصريين أو عرب أو أجانب كلهم يستاقون معلوماتهم من أثريين توراتيين فلا يوجد تفسيرات مصرية وأخرى غربية  الآثار المصريت نقب عنها وكشفها أثريون غربيون .. بداية من الحملة الفرنسية إلى يومنا هذا وهم من وضعوا تفسيراتهم .. حتى الهيروغليفية ترجمها فرنسي فأين دور علماء العرب والمسلمين هنا؟!!




> ما هو هذا ( الغيث المباشر ) الذي اخترعته؟ وأين هو في القرأن.


 كررت عليك الدليل عدة مرات وهاهو قال تعالى: (ثُمَّ يَأْتِي مِن بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ عَامٌ فِيهِ يُغَاثُ النَّاسُ وَفِيهِ يَعْصِرُونَ) [يوسف: 49] قوله تعالى (يُغَاثُ النَّاسُ) أي يصيبهم الغيث أي المطر




> ولن أقبل منك إهانة العلماء المصريين والأمر متروك لإدارة المنتدى


أنا لم أهن علماء مصر ولا المصريين ولم أتعرض لهم بكلمة .. فأشخاصهم لا تعنيني في شيء .. إنما أنا أرفض أي منهج يروج للإسرائيليات ويعارض الكتاب والسنة

----------


## الصاعق

> لا داعي لشخصنة القضية .. فأنا لا أشكك في ذمة أحد هذا .. فشخص (سليم حسن) لا يعنيني بالمرة


عندما تلقي بالتهم على شخص يصبح الموضوع شخصي 




> إذن فكيف تقبل تفسير الكتاب والسنة بتفسيراتهم التاريخية والأثرية وهم ملاحدة باعترافك أنت؟!!


أنا أقبل العلم من أي كافر أو مسلم طالما كان مستنبطاً على الأسس السليمة، سواء كان في التاريخ أو الطب أو علوم الفضاء أو أياً كان. وكونهم من الملحدين يكفي ليزيل من رأسك الشكوك حول أنهم " توراتيين " 




> كلاهما محرف وكلاهما ترجماتهما مغلوطة ومفضوحة .. والنصارى يؤمنون بكل ما في التوراة جملة وتفصيلا .. بينما اليهود ينكرون الإنجيل


التجريف لم يكن هو الأمر الذي تحدثت عنه، أنت تحدثت عن ترجمات متعددة متناقضة، التوراة الحالية نسختها واحدة بصرف النظر عن تحريفها، أما الترجمات المتناقضة والأصول المختلفة فهي تخص الأناجيل، هذه نقطة خارج سياق المناقشة وقد أحببت فقط أن واضحها لك.




> ومن الممكن لأي أحد أن يدخل أي هرم ويدون عليه مثل هذه المتون ثم نكتشفها بعد آلاف السنين فنظن أن من شيد الهرم قام بنقشها


لا تعليق




> جميع المؤرخين سواء مصريين أو عرب أو أجانب كلهم يستاقون معلوماتهم من أثريين توراتيين فلا يوجد تفسيرات مصرية وأخرى غربية الآثار المصريت نقب عنها وكشفها أثريون غربيون .. بداية من الحملة الفرنسية إلى يومنا هذا وهم من وضعوا تفسيراتهم .. حتى الهيروغليفية ترجمها فرنسي فأين دور علماء العرب والمسلمين هنا؟!!


حاول البحث عن كتب لأثريين مصريين ثم قرر بنفسك، هناك برنامج " في البدء كان " ويعرض على قناة On TV ويقدمه إحد كبار الأثريين، حاول متابعته لترى تعليقاته حول التراجم الغربية للنصوص المصرية.




> كررت عليك الدليل عدة مرات وهاهو قال تعالى: (ثُمَّ يَأْتِي مِن بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ عَامٌ فِيهِ يُغَاثُ النَّاسُ وَفِيهِ يَعْصِرُونَ) [يوسف: 49] قوله تعالى (يُغَاثُ النَّاسُ) أي يصيبهم الغيث أي المطر


أنا أعرف ما هو الغيث، أنا سألتك من أين اتيت بـ ( الغيث المباشر ) هذا الذي تؤسس عليه فكرتك، هذا مع العلم بإن مصر في عهد الفراعنة كان شمالها بالكامل يقع تحت حزام الأمطار الخاص بالبحر الأبيض المتوسط وكان الساحل الشمالي في مصر يزرع بالكامل قمحاً وشعيراً على الأمطار.




> أنا لم أهن علماء مصر ولا المصريين ولم أتعرض لهم بكلمة .. فأشخاصهم لا تعنيني في شيء .. إنما أنا أرفض أي منهج يروج للإسرائيليات ويعارض الكتاب والسنة


وماذا تسمي هذا إذن 




> لا تستطيع أن تقول أنهم صادقين، لأنهم كذابين وغير أمناء على دينهم فكيف نأمنهم على التاريخ؟ فلما لا تكون هذه القناة هي أحد الروافد الطبيعية القديمة لدلتا النيل؟ وعلى المدعي البينة


وأما عن الاختلاف فهم لا يختلفون مع الكتاب والسنة، وإنما يختلفون مع فكرتك أنت فرجاء لا توحد بين القرأن و (وجهة نظرك)، فيصبح من يختلف معك يخالف القرأن.

----------


## الصاعق

*ما يلفت نظري في فكرة إن المؤرخين مشتركين في مؤامؤة عالمية لأخفاء مكان أحداث فرعون الخروج، هو من وجهة نظرك ما هو هدف هذه المؤامرة ولماذا يرغب أياً من كان في أن تقع تلك الأحداث في مصر وليست الجزيرة العربية، ما هو الدافع؟*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الاخ الفاضل جند الله التعدي بالقول علي علماء اثريين اجلاء لهو الطامة الكبري
فسليم حسن من وجهة نظرك مصادره توراتية 
و احمد الدبش مصادره قرانية
اخي الفاضل لا تدار المناقشات بمثل هذه الطريقة و بمثل هذا التهجم علي علماء اجلاء افادوا بلادهم
انت تطرح فكرة فدلل علي فكرتك بما لديك من اسانيد و لا تخرج علينا قائلا لي مصادري الخاصة لان ذلك تسفيه لعقولنا و تقليلا من شان الحوار و النقاش الدائر

اسمح لي بالاعتراض علي طريقتك في النقاش و لقد ارسلت لك رسالة تفيد ذلك
من نكون و مهما اوتينا من علم ان نسفه اراء من كانوا قبلنا من علماء نبشوا في الصخر حتي يحصلوا علي معلومة و نحن متوفر لدينا الان كل شيء المراجع و العدة و العتاد حتي نصحح افكارهم التي خرجت بعد مشقة و طول عناء فلا اقل من ان نحترمهم

اخي الفاضل انتظر ان تناقش نظريتك في موضوع خاص باسمك و سوف تجدني انضم معك فانا من انصار هذه الفكرة و ان كانت تحتاج لسنين لاثبات صحتها فتتحول لنظرية او سنين لاثبات عدم صحتها

دمت بخير*

----------


## جند الله

> *ما يلفت نظري في فكرة إن المؤرخين مشتركين في مؤامؤة عالمية لأخفاء مكان أحداث فرعون الخروج، هو من وجهة نظرك ما هو هدف هذه المؤامرة ولماذا يرغب أياً من كان في أن تقع تلك الأحداث في مصر وليست الجزيرة العربية، ما هو الدافع؟*


الدافع هو أن إثبات المواقع الحقيقية للأحداث الدينية سيفضح التحريف التوراتي والإنجيلي 

على سبيل المثال لا الحصر لو ثبت أن مدينة (مصر) تقع في عسير وليس في وادي النيل لكانت صفعة على أقفية النصارى الذي يزعمون كذبا أن المسيح وأمه دخلوا مصر وادي النيل .. ولكان فضيحة كبرى لليهود الذين انتظروا ظهور النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في المدينة ليستردوا على يديه الأرض المقدسة (مكة) التي فرض الله تعالى الحج إليها منذ جدهم إبراهيم عليه السلام .. ومكة هي القبلة التي كانوا يعلمون مسبقا أن الله سيحولها من بيت المقدس إلى الكعبة، فلما تم تحويل القبلة وعلموا أن النبوة سحبت منهم ووضعت في ابن إسمعيل عليهم السلام تنكرو لكل ما كانوا يؤمنون به، وفي هذا قال تعالى  ::(: قَدْ نَرَى تَقَلُّبَ وَجْهِكَ فِي السَّمَاء فَلَنُوَلِّيَنَّكَ قِبْلَةً تَرْضَاهَا فَوَلِّ وَجْهَكَ شَطْرَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ وَحَيْثُ مَا كُنتُمْ فَوَلُّواْ وُجُوِهَكُمْ شَطْرَهُ وَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ أُوْتُواْ الْكِتَابَ لَيَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّهُ الْحَقُّ مِن رَّبِّهِمْ وَمَا اللّهُ بِغَافِلٍ عَمَّا يَعْمَلُونَ *وَلَئِنْ أَتَيْتَ الَّذِينَ أُوْتُواْ الْكِتَابَ بِكُلِّ آيَةٍ مَّا تَبِعُواْ قِبْلَتَكَ وَمَا أَنتَ بِتَابِعٍ قِبْلَتَهُمْ وَمَا بَعْضُهُم بِتَابِعٍ قِبْلَةَ بَعْضٍ وَلَئِنِ اتَّبَعْتَ أَهْوَاءهُم مِّن بَعْدِ مَا جَاءكَ مِنَ الْعِلْمِ إِنَّكَ إِذَاً لَّمِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ) [البقرة: 144، 145]

----------


## ابن طيبة

*تم حذف المشاركة الاخيرة للاخ الفاضل ذو راي رشيد
لاحتوائها علي عبارات غير لائقة 
تنبيه اخير للاخ جند الله و الاخ ذو راي رشيد في حالة عدم الالتزام بقوانين المنتدي و اولها احترام الاخر سوف اضطر اسفا الي وقف العضوية
تقبلوا جميعا تقديري و احترامي الدائمين*

----------


## منتهى الروح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...مساكم الله بالخير والسرور  جميعا ...

ومازلت متابعه بصمت لكل مايدور في هذا الموضوع الشيق ..الذي مهما توسعنا وابحرنا فيه سيظل ك الحلقه المفرغه لن نصل فيه الى نهايه ...

اما بخصوص الباحث جند الله فقد شاهدت له مشاركه قديمه في منتدى اخر وقد سطر فيه كل ماذكره هنا ...وقد وعد الكل ك عادته انه سوف يأتي بخلاصة الموضوع ...والفيصل في الموضوع ...ولكن ما ان يشتد الموضوع ويبلغ ذروته يتركه ويذهب الى منتدى اخر يسطر فيه ما توصلت اليه عقليته  دون ان نرى شيء قد يشفى الصدور

حبيت بس اسأل الاستاذ جند الله اليس انت من ادعى ان الله اتاه من العلم  ما ان تنبئت ان الكعبه سوف تهدم هذا العام ...
ما ارى علمك الا ك بمبة شم النسيم 

كل منا قد يكون له نظره ما  للاحداث حسب تصوره ...ولكن لن تصل الى حد تسفيه العلماء والتشكيك في علمهم ...فهم مجتهدون لهم اجر مجتهدو فيه ...

استاذي ابن طيبه الموضوع لا يحمل قبليه ولا عنصريه ...ف الاستاذ جند الله مصري الجنسيه  هذا ما صرح به في منتدى اخر

واما بالنسبه لي ..حينما احسست ان حواري وسط ((الاخوه المصريين )) قد فهم من هذا الباب انسحبت بصمت ولكم خالص التقدير 

واما بخصوص ..ان البعض يستشهد بالكثير مما جاء في احداث فرعون موسى   بالتورات والانجيل ...ف التورات والانجيل تتخبط في هذا الموضوع  وتفرق بين سيناء ومصر في الكثير من الاحداث ... وحيث لا تجد ترابط في سرد القصه كامله واماكن وقوعها فقد  ذكرت ان بنو اسرائيل حينما خرجو من مصر بعد غرق فرعون ...وقفو على صعيد جبل في سيناء ...وقالو لموسى اجئت بنا الى هذا المكان لكي نتعب ونشقى  ياليتنا لم نخرج من مصر ولم نسمع لما قلت ...وذكرت هذا العباره في اكثر من موضع ...وسوف اتيكم بأرقام الصفحات ان شاء الله

تقبلو خالص ودي وتقديري

----------


## ذو رأى رشيد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الأخوة والأخوات يؤسفنى أن أعلن لكم عن انسحابى من المنتدى 
فاليوم قام الأخ المحترم ابن طيبة بحذف مشاركتى الأخيرة برغم ما أحتوته من ردود مقنعة على من يزعم أن مصر فى القرآن ليست هى مصر التى يعرفها الناس جميعا
ويبدو أننى أسبح فى عكس التيار السائد فى هذا المنتدى , لأن الأخ ابن طيبة نفسه يؤيد هو الآخر هذا الزعم الغريب , وقد أعلن ذلك صراحة , فما الداعى لى أن أشارك فى منتدى يسيطر عليه اتجاه بعينه الى حد حذف المشاركات التى تخالف هذا الاتجاه ؟ 
انسحب فهذا أكرم لى, فوداعا ، والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الاخ الفاضل ذو راي رشيد

لم احذف مشاركتك لانها كما قلت اؤيد فكرة جند الله 
حذفت مشاركتك لما بها من عبارات مثل :
وليس هذا شأن العلماء الحقيقيين, بل هو شأن .....
وهناك من الناس من يستحبون العمى على الهدى , فأنت لست أولهم ولن تكون آخرهم
مصر هى مصر يا ولاد ال ...., 
اكتفي بهذا القدر

الاستهزاء بالغير ليس من شيمنا كعرب و مسلمين و السب و القذف اسلوب لا نقبله ههنا في منتدي ابناء مصر كما انه منهي عنه بموجب القوانين التي قبلتها عندما  وافقت بانضمامك للمنتدي

هناك عدة كتب تدعونا الي تعلم ادب الحوار و قراننا الكريم هو معلمنا الاول في كيف نتحاور او نتناقش

نعم اظهر تاييدي لفكرة ان مصر الان ليست هي مصر القرانية و لكنها فكرة قد تقبل الصحة و الخطا و انا غير متمسك بها كما قلت و لكني ابحر هنا و هناك لعلي اجد دليل او سند يؤيدها 

تقبل تحيتي

في حفظ الله*

----------


## ذو رأى رشيد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ولماذا تبحر هنا و هناك وراء سراب بعيد , بينما الماء الزلال بين يديك ؟!!
ثم هأنت قد أقررت بميلك الى نظرية مصر أخرى غير مصر التى نعرفها , وهذا يعنى كما قلت أن هناك اتجاها يفرض نفسه على منتداكم ويهيمن على مقاليده ويديره من منطقة اللاشعور كما يسميها علم النفس , بدليل أنه كان بمقدورك أن تحذف فحسب العبارات التى خيل اليك أنها غير لائقة , لا أن تحذف الموضوع برمته بكافة تفاصيله العلمية و ردوده المنطقية , أليس كذلك ؟ أنت غير ملزم بالرد على كلامى لأن هذا لن يغير شيئا من قرار انسحابى , مع تقديرى و احترامى

----------


## جند الله

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...مساكم الله بالخير والسرور  جميعا ...
> 
> ومازلت متابعه بصمت لكل مايدور في هذا الموضوع الشيق ..الذي مهما توسعنا وابحرنا فيه سيظل ك الحلقه المفرغه لن نصل فيه الى نهايه ...
> 
> اما بخصوص الباحث جند الله فقد شاهدت له مشاركه قديمه في منتدى اخر وقد سطر فيه كل ماذكره هنا ...وقد وعد الكل ك عادته انه سوف يأتي بخلاصة الموضوع ...والفيصل في الموضوع ...ولكن ما ان يشتد الموضوع ويبلغ ذروته يتركه ويذهب الى منتدى اخر يسطر فيه ما توصلت اليه عقليته  دون ان نرى شيء قد يشفى الصدور
> 
> حبيت بس اسأل الاستاذ جند الله اليس انت من ادعى ان الله اتاه من العلم  ما ان تنبئت ان الكعبه سوف تهدم هذا العام ...
> ما ارى علمك الا ك بمبة شم النسيم 
> 
> كل منا قد يكون له نظره ما  للاحداث حسب تصوره ...ولكن لن تصل الى حد تسفيه العلماء والتشكيك في علمهم ...فهم مجتهدون لهم اجر مجتهدو فيه ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

بالنسبة للكلام الذي قمت بنشره في منتدى آخر لا زلت عاكفا على تدوينه في كتاب .. ولكنني أمام معضلة الوصول إلى تحديد موقع الطور ووادي طوى .. وهذا عطلني كثيرا حتى اليوم فلا زال البحث فيها جاريا .. فأنا الآن أمام خيارين :

الأول: أن أدون كتاب عن (عبور بني إسرائيل) بدون تناول موقع الطور ووادي طوى.

الثاني: أن أنتظر حتى أنتهي من البحث كاملا وأدونه في كتاب واحد.

بالنسبة لنسف الكعبة فهذا سيحدث بدون أدنى شك في التوقيت الذي يراه الأعداء مناسبا .. فلا أستطيع نشر كل ما لدي من أوراق .. ولكن كل لبيب بالإشارة يفهم

وانا لست منجما أو عرافا أو مخططا لهذه التفجيرات حتى تؤاخذيني على تأخر حدوث التفجير .. وإن كنت ترين أن علمي مجرد (بمبة شم النسيم)!!! .. فالحقيقة أنك تقرئين بسطحية بدون تفكير متعمق لأبعاد المكتوب .. لكن حين سيقع ما أقوله و(أكثر من هذا بكثير جدا لم أنشره) ستراجعين نفسك على كل حرف سطرتيه .. وحينها لن ينفع المسلمون الندم المخلوط بالدموع والدم والنار 

حسب الأثر الصحيح فإن تخمين موعد نسف الكعبة مع انتهاء أعمال بناء (أبراج البيت) في مكة .. وحسب ما كان مدونا فالشركة المشيدة للأبراج حددت موعد الانتهاء في شهر أغسطس الماضي .. ولكن لم ينتهي بناء البرج حتى الآن ولم يتم تسليمه بعده .. وهذا هو الشرط وفقا للأثر عن عبد الله بن عمرو وليس تنجيما أو كهانة مني .. برجاء إعادة قراءة البحث لتفهم ما كتبته وعدم التعجل في الفهم

ومن يطالع المواقع الأجنبية سيجدها تزخر بالتهديدات بنسف الكعبة .. لكن العرب اليوم آخر من يبحث وآخر من يعلم وأبعد من يمكن أن يفهم ويتدبر لأن لهم مشاغل دنيوية تلهيهم عن أمر دينهم

أما امر العلماء كأشخاص فهذا لا يشغلني بالمرة ولا أتطرق إليه  .. ولكن من أعياه الحيلة في الرد شخصن كلامي حتى يتم طردي من المنتدى وهذا لا يهمني في شيء !! .. أنا أناقش منهج سائد في دراسة التاريخ .. وهو النقل عن التوراتيين بدون تمحيص وتدقيق وكأن كلامهم مسلمات .. وهذا المنهج باطل وفاسد ومخالف لأمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## سيد جعيتم

عام هجرى جديد . كل عام وأنتم بخير
مرة أخرى أعود للترحيب بالجميع بدون ذكر اسماء وحتى لا أنسى أحد .
أخوانى الأفاضل 
على قدر سعادتى بالمشاركات الجديدة وإعادة تحريك الموضوع فأتمنى أن ننبذ خلافاتنا وراء ظهورنا . بحثنا فى الموضوع له هدف واحد هو الحقيقة التى ننشدها جميعاً وكل ما يكتب هنا ما هو إلا أجتهاد إلا إذا دعم بالحقيقة العلمية الثابته . ومرحباً بكل الأجتهادات التى تثبت أن صاحبها يبذل من وقته ومن جهده الكثير للوصول لحقيقة قد تفيد الجميع .
لنضع أيدينا متشابكة وننبذ الخلافات ونجعلها أختلافات فى وجهات النظر ونناقش بهدوء دون أن يتهم أحدنا الأخر بما ليس فيه .
عموماً كانت لى أسئلة فى أكثر من مرة عن بعض الأماكن ولم يجاوب أحد إلا فى القليل وكنت أتمنى من الجميع أن يبحثوا فيما لم أستطيع الوصول اليه . عموماً فيه اسئلة كثيرة ما زالت سأطرحها عليكم لتعيدنا إلى الموضوع ولننبذ الخلافات .
مهما كان موقع حدوث القصة فهناك حقيقة أن القصة قد حدثت وأن بحثنا كان فى الأصل ينصب عن معرفة من هو الفرعون 
وجميع الموضوعات الجانبية كانت لتقريب الأحداث وربطها بالقصة الأصلية .
مرة أخرى أتمنى للجميع الخير وهذه يدى أسفل أياديكم وفى أنتظار كل أياديكم فوقها .
دمتم بخير وصحة وأحبكم جميعاً فى الله .

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الأخوة والأخوات يؤسفنى أن أعلن لكم عن انسحابى من المنتدى 
> فاليوم قام الأخ المحترم ابن طيبة بحذف مشاركتى الأخيرة برغم ما أحتوته من ردود مقنعة على من يزعم أن مصر فى القرآن ليست هى مصر التى يعرفها الناس جميعا
> ويبدو أننى أسبح فى عكس التيار السائد فى هذا المنتدى , لأن الأخ ابن طيبة نفسه يؤيد هو الآخر هذا الزعم الغريب , وقد أعلن ذلك صراحة , فما الداعى لى أن أشارك فى منتدى يسيطر عليه اتجاه بعينه الى حد حذف المشاركات التى تخالف هذا الاتجاه ؟ 
> انسحب فهذا أكرم لى, فوداعا ، والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله



أخى الفاضل المحترم / ذو رأى رشيد
أرحب بك ترحيب خاص وكل عام وأنت بخير
أرفض إنسحابك فوجودك يشرفنا ويثرى الموضوع .
لم يقم أبن طيبه إلا بواجبه نحو إزالة أى خلافات وبلا شك كان الرد على موضوعك المنقول سيكون فيه أختلاف أشد وهو ما نسعى إلى عدم حدوثه .
كلنا نعتز بأوطاننا خاصة وبالوطن العربى الكبير بصفة عامة وبالوطن الإسلامى بكل الصفات التى يمكن أن تقال . 
كلماتى هنا للجميع لنكتب ونوضح ونختلف بدون أن يجرح أحدنا الأخر أو يتهم أحدنا الأخر بما ليس فيه .
أتمنى أن تكون عند حسن ظنى وتظل تشرف الموضوع يا اخى الكريم .
دمت بخير

----------


## ذو رأى رشيد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أخى الفاضل المحترم/ سيد ابراهيم
أولا : أرد عليك تحيتك الطيبة فكل عام وأنتم والأمة الاسلامية بخير, وأدعو الله معى ل (غزة) الجريحة وأهلها البؤساء
ثانيا : أشكركم على ترحيبكم بى , و ان كنت أعتقد أن الترحيب بعضو بعد انسحابه لا يصح أن يسمى (ترحيبا) فيما يبدو !!
  ولقد كنت اتوقع أن يأتينى هذا الترحيب مبكرا عن هذا التوقيت , كنت أتوقع أن يأتينى  فى نفس توقيت ترحيبكم بالسيد (جند الله) مثلا والذى احتفيت به جدا بينما تجاهلتنى أنا , مما أثار عجبى واندهاشى فى حينه , ولكن زال العجب بعدما تذكرت أنكم  أنتم أيضا من أنصار نظريته الشاذة حول مسمى اسم (مصر)
ثم كانت القاضية حين رأيت مشاركتى يتم حذفها مخافة أن تؤذى مشاعر السيد (جند الله) على يد مناصر آخر لنظريته الشاذة , هذا فى حين أن مشاركاته هو (جند الله) قد حفلت بكل صنوف الأذى لعلماء (مصر) الكبار الأجلاء دون أن تمتد اليها يد الرقيب بالحذف أو التعديل !!!!
صدقنى يا سيدى : هناك تحيز واضح وانتقائية ظاهرة فى منتداكم , وحين تغيب الموضوعية والحياد العلمى فى التعامل يصبح الانسحاب هو الخيار الأوحد لمن يحترم نفسه ويحترم قلمه وعلمه
ثالثا : أشكرك يا سيدى على حسن ظنك بى , وحتى على ما أطلقت عليه (ترحيبا) , وأعدكم بأننى سوف أراجع نفسى فى قرار انسحابى , ولكن لاتتعجلوا قرارى فربما يأخذ بعض الوقت
وكل عام والجميع بخير

----------


## الصاعق

> الدافع هو أن إثبات المواقع الحقيقية للأحداث الدينية سيفضح التحريف التوراتي والإنجيلي 
> 
> على سبيل المثال لا الحصر لو ثبت أن مدينة (مصر) تقع في عسير وليس في وادي النيل لكانت صفعة على أقفية النصارى الذي يزعمون كذبا أن المسيح وأمه دخلوا مصر وادي النيل .. ولكان فضيحة كبرى لليهود الذين انتظروا ظهور النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في المدينة ليستردوا على يديه الأرض المقدسة (مكة) التي فرض الله تعالى الحج إليها منذ جدهم إبراهيم عليه السلام .. ومكة هي القبلة التي كانوا يعلمون مسبقا أن الله سيحولها من بيت المقدس إلى الكعبة، فلما تم تحويل القبلة وعلموا أن النبوة سحبت منهم ووضعت في ابن إسمعيل عليهم السلام تنكرو لكل ما كانوا يؤمنون به، وفي هذا قال تعالى قَدْ نَرَى تَقَلُّبَ وَجْهِكَ فِي السَّمَاء فَلَنُوَلِّيَنَّكَ قِبْلَةً تَرْضَاهَا فَوَلِّ وَجْهَكَ شَطْرَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ وَحَيْثُ مَا كُنتُمْ فَوَلُّواْ وُجُوِهَكُمْ شَطْرَهُ وَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ أُوْتُواْ الْكِتَابَ لَيَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّهُ الْحَقُّ مِن رَّبِّهِمْ وَمَا اللّهُ بِغَافِلٍ عَمَّا يَعْمَلُونَ *وَلَئِنْ أَتَيْتَ الَّذِينَ أُوْتُواْ الْكِتَابَ بِكُلِّ آيَةٍ مَّا تَبِعُواْ قِبْلَتَكَ وَمَا أَنتَ بِتَابِعٍ قِبْلَتَهُمْ وَمَا بَعْضُهُم بِتَابِعٍ قِبْلَةَ بَعْضٍ وَلَئِنِ اتَّبَعْتَ أَهْوَاءهُم مِّن بَعْدِ مَا جَاءكَ مِنَ الْعِلْمِ إِنَّكَ إِذَاً لَّمِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ) [البقرة: 144، 145]


يا أخي العزيز أخطاء التوارة أصبحت من المعلومات العامة في الغرب وهي ما دفعت أغلب العلماء وخاصة الأثريين إلى هجر الدين بالكلية، ولماذا في رأيك حاول اليهود أن يغيروا مكان الأحداث من الأصل؟

----------


## الصاعق

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...مساكم الله بالخير والسرور جميعا ...
> 
> ومازلت متابعه بصمت لكل مايدور في هذا الموضوع الشيق ..الذي مهما توسعنا وابحرنا فيه سيظل ك الحلقه المفرغه لن نصل فيه الى نهايه ...
> 
> اما بخصوص الباحث جند الله فقد شاهدت له مشاركه قديمه في منتدى اخر وقد سطر فيه كل ماذكره هنا ...وقد وعد الكل ك عادته انه سوف يأتي بخلاصة الموضوع ...والفيصل في الموضوع ...ولكن ما ان يشتد الموضوع ويبلغ ذروته يتركه ويذهب الى منتدى اخر يسطر فيه ما توصلت اليه عقليته دون ان نرى شيء قد يشفى الصدور
> 
> حبيت بس اسأل الاستاذ جند الله اليس انت من ادعى ان الله اتاه من العلم ما ان تنبئت ان الكعبه سوف تهدم هذا العام ...
> ما ارى علمك الا ك بمبة شم النسيم 
> 
> ...


أخي العزيز 

كلامك صحيح إن هناك بعض التخبط في السرد التاريخي الوارد في التوارة، بالطبع التوارة بالنسبة لي ليست سوى كتاب تاريخ عن اليهود أما ما تحويه من الدين والذي طاله التحريف فقد نسخ بالقرأن الكريم. لكن على كل حال رغم وجود بعض الأخطاء في التوارة إلا إن أغلب السرد التاريخي فيها به الكثير من المعلومات الصحيحة والمهمة، والفيصل في ذلك هو النقد العملي التاريخي للتوراة وذلك باستخدام النصوص المدونة لدى الشعوب المجاورة.

من تلك النقاط هي تبعية سيناء لمصر، فقبضة مصر على سيناء كانت تشتد وترتخي حسب قوة مصر، وفي مناقشاتي مع الأخ العزيز إبن طيبة وأخوة أخرين توصلنا باستخدام العمل الجماعي وتعاون الفريق إلى أن الفترة المعقولة للأحداث والتي تنطبق عليها الشروط التاريخية والتوارتيةوالقرأنية هي نهاية الأسرة العشرين وبداية الأسرة الواحد والعشرين، وابرز المرشحين حتى الأن هو رمسيس الحادي والعشرين. غير إننا توقفنا عن مواصلة البحث لانشغالنا بمناقشة أمور أخرى كما ترى. 

بارك الله فيك

----------


## الصاعق

> عام هجرى جديد . كل عام وأنتم بخير
> مرة أخرى أعود للترحيب بالجميع بدون ذكر اسماء وحتى لا أنسى أحد .
> أخوانى الأفاضل 
> على قدر سعادتى بالمشاركات الجديدة وإعادة تحريك الموضوع فأتمنى أن ننبذ خلافاتنا وراء ظهورنا . بحثنا فى الموضوع له هدف واحد هو الحقيقة التى ننشدها جميعاً وكل ما يكتب هنا ما هو إلا أجتهاد إلا إذا دعم بالحقيقة العلمية الثابته . ومرحباً بكل الأجتهادات التى تثبت أن صاحبها يبذل من وقته ومن جهده الكثير للوصول لحقيقة قد تفيد الجميع .
> لنضع أيدينا متشابكة وننبذ الخلافات ونجعلها أختلافات فى وجهات النظر ونناقش بهدوء دون أن يتهم أحدنا الأخر بما ليس فيه .
> عموماً كانت لى أسئلة فى أكثر من مرة عن بعض الأماكن ولم يجاوب أحد إلا فى القليل وكنت أتمنى من الجميع أن يبحثوا فيما لم أستطيع الوصول اليه . عموماً فيه اسئلة كثيرة ما زالت سأطرحها عليكم لتعيدنا إلى الموضوع ولننبذ الخلافات .
> مهما كان موقع حدوث القصة فهناك حقيقة أن القصة قد حدثت وأن بحثنا كان فى الأصل ينصب عن معرفة من هو الفرعون 
> وجميع الموضوعات الجانبية كانت لتقريب الأحداث وربطها بالقصة الأصلية .
> مرة أخرى أتمنى للجميع الخير وهذه يدى أسفل أياديكم وفى أنتظار كل أياديكم فوقها .
> دمتم بخير وصحة وأحبكم جميعاً فى الله .


والدي العزيز 

صديقي إبن طيبة ينتظر موافقتك لفتح موضوع مستقل للأأفكار غير التقليدية عن فرعون الخروج حتى يتسنى لكل فريق سواء الذي يأخذ بالمنهج التاريخي أو غيره أن يواصل بحثه دون إضاعة الوقت في المجادلات.

----------


## جند الله

> يا أخي العزيز أخطاء التوارة أصبحت من المعلومات العامة في الغرب وهي ما دفعت أغلب العلماء وخاصة الأثريين إلى هجر الدين بالكلية، ولماذا في رأيك حاول اليهود أن يغيروا مكان الأحداث من الأصل؟


لا نستطيع تعيين المغالطات التوراتية في عدد محدد فنقول أنها حصرت بالكامل، فلا يزال هناك كم من الأخطاء التوراتية والإنجيلية لم تنكشف بعد، منها ما كشفه القرآن الكريم والسنة، ومنها ما سوف ينكشف بمرور الأيام، فهناك من الحقائق التي لم ترد في كتب أهل الكتاب وتفرد ديننا بذكرها، هذا بخلاف أن هناك معلومات من الكتاب والسنة لم نعلم بعد تأويلها سواء فيما سبق من احداث تاريخية ماضية، أو نبوءات مستقبلية

أما بالنسبة لتاريخ اليهود، وجغرافيا الأحداث فمحاولتهم طمس معالمها أمام (الأغيار) أو غيرهم من الأمم هو لصرف انتباههم عن أهمية هذه الأحداث والمواقع حتى لا يناعهم فيها أحد، يكفي أننا أولاد إسماعيل عليه السلام وضعنا أيدينا على مكة والمدينة وبيت المقدس، وبهذا ضاع منهم طموحهم في أن يحققوا على يد النبي الخاتم تحويل القبلة من بيت المقدس إلى البيت الحرام، وهم كانوا ينتظرون هذا ليعودوا إلى فريضة الحج التي حرموا منها سنينا طوالا، (*إن محبة مكة والكعبة في قلوب اليهود أعظم من بيت المقدس*)

لذلك ليس من مصلحة اليهود فتح الأعين على أهمية بعض الأحداث والمواقع حتى لا تقع في قبضة المسلمين وينازعوا اليهود فيها، فمن الأخطأ الفادحة التي راجت علينا اليوم أننا نظن أن القدس هي قرة عين يهود، وبهذه الكذبة انصرفت أذهاننا عن أهمية الكعبة و(الجر الأسود) بالنسبة لهم، فنحن غافلون عن الخطر الذي يهدد أقدس مقدساتنا التي بناها جدهم إبراهيم عليه السلام، حقيقة ستثبتها الأيام أن احتلال اليهود للقدس وفلسطين كان مجرد خدعة لصرف الأذهان عن الهدف الحقيقي لهم وهو (الكعبة)

فعبور بني إسرائيل كان من (عسير) إلى (بلاد بونت) أو في منطقة جزر (فارسان) إلى جزر (دهلك) حيث تقع (إريتريا) اليوم ومنها انطلق موسى عليه السلام وفتاه إلى مضيق باب المندب عند مجمع البحرين حيث التقى بالخضر عليه السلام، وهذا قد يفسر لنا سبب بسط النفوذ الإسرائيلي على تلك المنطقة اليوم على وجه الخصوص، وهذا الكلام سبق وشرحته بالصور التوضيحية والخرائط حتى يستوعبه الناس، ولكنني توقفت عن استكمال البحث لأسباب خاصة

ولولا حرصي على عدم تجاوز إطار الموضوع هنا، واحتراما مني لكاتبه، لاستفضت لك بالمعلومات وكشفت هذه الحقائق لأنها فضائح مطولة تكشف كيف تلاعب بنا المؤرخون والأثريون التوراتيون لطمس معالم الأحداث النبوية عبر التاريخ

----------


## الصاعق

> إن محبة مكة والكعبة في قلوب اليهود أعظم من بيت المقدس


*لا تعليق ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله*




> فعبور بني إسرائيل كان من (عسير) إلى (بلاد بونت) أو في منطقة جزر (فارسان) إلى جزر (دهلك) حيث تقع (إريتريا) اليوم ومنها انطلق موسى عليه السلام وفتاه إلى مضيق باب المندب عند مجمع البحرين حيث التقى بالخضر عليه السلام،


*يا أخي ما هذا الكلام؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟* 

*انت وشأنك والسلام ختام*

*واضح إننا لن نتفق ابداً*

*( أسلوب ) و ( منهج ) تفكير كل منا مختلف 180 درجة.*

*في حفظ الله*

----------


## منتهى الروح

اخي الصاعق ...لقد اصاب جند الله في قوله ان اليهود يقدسون الكعبه ويحبونها  اضعاف مايحبون بيت المقدس وقد استغربت هذا الكلام انا كذلك حينما كنت في حوار مع يهودي واعترف لي بذلك ...وعندما علم اني من بلاد الحرمين جن جنونه ..وقام يستعرض مخططاتهم المستقبليه للأستيلاء  على بيت الله الحرام ..وانهم احق به منا وانه سوف يأتي اليوم الذي يستردونه منا وان هذا مايقوله كتابهم ..فقلت له وبيت المقدس فسكت ولم يجب على سؤالي ...هناك اشياء غائبه عنا لايعلمها الا اليهود ...والمحير لماذا لايتم الافصاح عنها علانيه لماذا تكون في الخفاء

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الاخت الفاضلة منتهي الروح
شاكر لك فضلك علي رسالة التنبيه
دمت بألق*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> أخى الفاضل المحترم/ سيد ابراهيم
> أولا : أرد عليك تحيتك الطيبة فكل عام وأنتم والأمة الاسلامية بخير, وأدعو الله معى ل (غزة) الجريحة وأهلها البؤساء
> ثانيا : أشكركم على ترحيبكم بى , و ان كنت أعتقد أن الترحيب بعضو بعد انسحابه لا يصح أن يسمى (ترحيبا) فيما يبدو !!
>   ولقد كنت اتوقع أن يأتينى هذا الترحيب مبكرا عن هذا التوقيت , كنت أتوقع أن يأتينى  فى نفس توقيت ترحيبكم بالسيد (جند الله) مثلا والذى احتفيت به جدا بينما تجاهلتنى أنا , مما أثار عجبى واندهاشى فى حينه , ولكن زال العجب بعدما تذكرت أنكم  أنتم أيضا من أنصار نظريته الشاذة حول مسمى اسم (مصر)
> ثم كانت القاضية حين رأيت مشاركتى يتم حذفها مخافة أن تؤذى مشاعر السيد (جند الله) على يد مناصر آخر لنظريته الشاذة , هذا فى حين أن مشاركاته هو (جند الله) قد حفلت بكل صنوف الأذى لعلماء (مصر) الكبار الأجلاء دون أن تمتد اليها يد الرقيب بالحذف أو التعديل !!!!
> صدقنى يا سيدى : هناك تحيز واضح وانتقائية ظاهرة فى منتداكم , وحين تغيب الموضوعية والحياد العلمى فى التعامل يصبح الانسحاب هو الخيار الأوحد لمن يحترم نفسه ويحترم قلمه وعلمه
> ثالثا : أشكرك يا سيدى على حسن ظنك بى , وحتى على ما أطلقت عليه (ترحيبا) , وأعدكم بأننى سوف أراجع نفسى فى قرار انسحابى , ولكن لاتتعجلوا قرارى فربما يأخذ بعض الوقت
> وكل عام والجميع بخير


أخى الفاضل / ذو رأى رشيد
حنانيك يا أخى الكريم . لم أقصد أبداً ألا أرحب بك وليس من طبيعتى ذلك ولكن عطل الكمبيوتر فاجئنى فتوقت وكان هذا سبب فى تأخرى عن المشاركات والترحيب وإذا كنت تظن أنى تعمدت عدم الترحيب بك فأقدم لك أعتذارى على السهو الذى حدث منى وأتمنى أن تكون معنا مرة أخرى .
يا سيدى أننى أختلف مع فكر الأستاذ جند الله وأختلف مع تفسيراته وقد أسعدنى ردود الزملاء الأفاضل عليه وعطل الكمبيوتر أوقفنى عن الرد الذى تكفل به أبنى الصاعق بارك الله فيه وأنا من من يقولون أن أحداث القصة وقعت فى مصرنا العزيزة ولكن يجب أن يتسع صدرنا لجميع النظريات ونناقشها بهدوء وأما أن نقنع الأخرين أو نقتنع بفكرهم وإذا ظل الخلاف فيجب أن يكون ضمن قواعد الحوار ولا نخرج عنها .
مرة أخرى أرحب بك ويسعدنى أى رأى حتى لو خالف ما أعتقده فكلنا لنا هدف واحدأن نصل للحقيقة .
بهذا أرجو أن تزيل عنا تهمة التحيز وننتظر قلمك .
اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> والدي العزيز 
> 
> صديقي إبن طيبة ينتظر موافقتك لفتح موضوع مستقل للأأفكار غير التقليدية عن فرعون الخروج حتى يتسنى لكل فريق سواء الذي يأخذ بالمنهج التاريخي أو غيره أن يواصل بحثه دون إضاعة الوقت في المجادلات.


صديقى العزيز/ ابن طيبه
أعتذر لتأخرى فى الرد لعطل الكمبيوتر والحمد لله تم الإصلاح بعد أن أستشرت العرافين وبخرته بالجاوى .
يا صديقى أنت شريكى فى الموضوع ومشرف القاعة وكل ما تراه للصالح أتخذه  فوراً . 
ابنى العزيز / الصاعق
اشكرك 
دمتم بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

السادة الزملاء الأفاضل
كنت أريد أن الخص الموضوع كله ولكن المناقشات التى حدثت دفعتنى لأن أطرح بعض الأسئلة والملاحظات بدون ترتيب وأتمنى أن نناقشها مع بعضنا .
1- بلا شك أننا أستمدينا معلوماتنا فى هذا الموضوع من كتبالتاريخ والكتب الدينية مع أعتمادنا على القرآن الكريم كمرجع أساسى ولم نهمل أى نظريات خاصة بمكان حدوث القصة لأن أهمالها ليس فى صالح البحث خاصة أنها وجهات نظر محترمة ولها الكثير من المؤيدين.
2- بداية القصة كان بدخول سيدنا يوسف لمصر وقد رجحنا أنه دخل فى عصر الهكسوس وهنا أثار البعض سؤال:هل سيدنا يوسف أرسل للمصريين أم للعبرانيين أم للهكسوس ؟ وقد ربط البعض بين أصول العبرانيين والهكسوس وقال انها  واحدة أو أنهم أولاد عم. 
وهنا أقولأن سيدنا يوسف أرسل لقومه خاصة  من العبرانيين  فمن غير المعقول أن يسمح الملك لأى أحد أن يدعوا إلى دين جديد خلاف دينه الذى يعتنقه إلا إذا كان الملك قد آمن بالدين الجديد ولم يرد هذا فى كتب الدين أو كتب التاريخ  فقط وهذه نقطة تحتاج للمناقشة لأن نفس السؤال يثور عن سيدنا موسى هل أرسل لبنى إسرائيل فقط أم للمصريين أيضاً علماً أنه كان يتحدث اللعة المصرية القديمة  ::(:  وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِن رَّسُولٍ إِلاَّ بِلِسَانِ قَوْمِهِ لِيُبَيِّنَ لَهُمْ فَيُضِلُّ اللّهُ مَن يَشَاء وَيَهْدِي مَن يَشَاء وَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ ) سورة إبراهيم الآية 4  وهنا أعرج لقول البعض وهو قول غير صحيح بأن قصة سيدنا موسى  قد حدثت كلها فى عصر الهكسوس وهذا محض خيال ولم يثبت أن أى من ملوك الهكسوس أدعى الألوهية ونحن نعلم أن فرعون موسى قال (وَقَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ يَا أَيُّهَا الْمَلَأُ مَا عَلِمْتُ لَكُم مِّنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرِي فَأَوْقِدْ لِي يَا هَامَانُ عَلَى الطِّينِ فَاجْعَل لِّي صَرْحًا لَّعَلِّي أَطَّلِعُ إِلَى إِلَهِ مُوسَى وَإِنِّي لَأَظُنُّهُ مِنَ الْكَاذِبِينَ ) القصص 38   وورد فى سورة النازعات من 21 إلى  (24 فَكَذَّبَ وَعَصَى *ثُمَّ أَدْبَرَ يَسْعَى *فَحَشَرَ فَنَادَى *فَقَالَ أَنَا رَبُّكُمُ الْأَعْلَى ).
بل أن البعض شطوا بفكرهم فقالوا أن سيدنا موسى كان قائد مصرياً وأن الذى خرج بهم من مصر كانوا جنود من المصريين والعبرانيين وقد خرج بهم لتأديب الثوار بدول كانت خاضعة لسلطة الفرعو !!!
3- بنو إسرائيل عندما كانوا يعيشون فى مصر كانوا يتحدثون بأى لغة ؟ أكيداللغة المصرية القديمة والدليل أن سيدنا موسى عندما ذهب إلى مدين قالوا عنه ( المصرى ) لأن لغته هى لغة أهل مصر وبهذا نعود لقولنا أن التوراة قد نزلت باللغة المصرية القديمة .
4- إذا أتفقنا على أن الفترة الزمنية بين سيدنا يوسف وسيدنا موسى ليست بالكبيرة فسيدنا موسى ابن عمران بن قاهت بن لاوى أخو سيدنا موسى لساعدنا هذا على معرفة الفرعون وسبق لنا أن حسبنا هذه المدة .
5- أتفقنا أن غرق فرعون كان فى اليم وأن اليم هو النهر وليس البحر(وَنَادَى فِرْعَوْنُ فِي قَوْمِهِ قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ أَلَيْسَ لِي مُلْكُ مِصْرَ وَهَذِهِ الْأَنْهَارُ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِي أَفَلَا تُبْصِرُونَ ) الزخرف 51 وأيضاً سيدنا موسى وهو صغير وضع فى اليم أى فى النهر ولو كان فى البحرالمالح لجذبته الأمواج للداخل أما النهر فهو خط طولى ضيق محصور بين ضفتين وسريان مياهه فى أتجاه معلوم لا يتأثر بمد أو جزر ليغير أتجاهه أى أن أم موسى كانت متأكده من خط سير وليدها(وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى أُمِّ مُوسَى أَنْ أَرْضِعِيهِ فَإِذَا خِفْتِ عَلَيْهِ فَأَلْقِيهِ فِي الْيَمِّ وَلَا تَخَافِي وَلَا تَحْزَنِي إِنَّا رَادُّوهُ إِلَيْكِ وَجَاعِلُوهُ مِنَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ )سورة القصص الآية 7 وأنه ذاهب لقصر الفرعون وقد كلفت أخته بمتابعته وأكيد كانت تعمل فى قصر الفرعون مما يتيح لها حرية الدخول والخروج فتقترح على ألـ فرعون من ترضعه . وأعود للقول أن بنى إسرائيل كانوا يعيشون فى شمال الوادى والفرعون الذى أرجح أنه أمنحتب الثالث والد أخناتون كان يعيش فى جنوب مصر فمن غير المعقول أن تضعه أمه فى النهر فيسير أيام وليالى فى النهر وأخته تتابعه بدون أى طعام ومن هنا أرجح أن اسرته كانت فعلاً تعمل فى قصر الفرعون وتسكن بجواره .
لى عودة بمشيئة الله ودمتم بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

1- أعود لقضية أن سيدنا موسى أرسل لبنى إسرائيل فقط وليس للمصريين ككل فأقول أن المعجزات التى أجراها الله على يد سيدنا موسى كان الهدف منه أن يسمح الفرعون لسيدنا موسى بالخروج من مصر ومعه بنى إسرائيل (وَقَارُونَ وَفِرْعَوْنَ وَهَامَانَ وَلَقَدْ جَاءهُم مُّوسَى بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَاسْتَكْبَرُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَمَا كَانُوا سَابِقِينَ ) سورة العنكبوت الآية 39كما جاء بسورة الأعراف من الآية 103 إلى الآية 105(ثُمَّ بَعَثْنَا مِن بَعْدِهِم مُّوسَى بِآيَاتِنَا إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ وَمَلَئِهِ فَظَلَمُواْ بِهَا فَانظُرْ كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الْمُفْسِدِينَ *وَقَالَ مُوسَى يَا فِرْعَوْنُ إِنِّي رَسُولٌ مِّن رَّبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ *حقِيقٌ عَلَى أَن لاَّ أَقُولَ عَلَى اللّهِ إِلاَّ الْحَقَّ قَدْ جِئْتُكُم بِبَيِّنَةٍ مِّن رَّبِّكُمْ فَأَرْسِلْ مَعِيَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ )
2- سبق وأثرنا سؤال عن اسباب عدم ذكر قصة سيدنا موسى ضمن أى من الأثار الفرعونية مع أن المصريين القدماء كانوا يدونون كل الأحداث بدقة وأنا غير مقتنع بقول البعض أن المصريين أعتبروا بنى إسرائيل غير ذات أهمية ولا يجب ذكرهم على جدران المعابد وأقول أن الأثار الخاصة بالفرعون قد تم تدميرها ولما كنت أرجح أنه أمنحتب الثالث فأقول أن أخناتون بدء فى التدمير ليبنى مدينته الجديدة ثم أنتهت الأسرة بعد أخناتون وحور محب وورثها قوم أخرين هم الرعامسة الذين كانوا مضطهدين من حكام الأسرة 18 وقد يكون بنى إسرائيل  فى عهد الرعامسة قد تمتعوا ببعض السلطة وقد سبق لى أن قلت أنى أرجح أنهم لم يخرجوا كلهم مع سيدنا موسى وأنهم اختلطوا بالمصريين  تزوجوا منهم وتناسلوا وأذكر أنى قلت أننا أى المصريين أحق بلقب شعب الله المختار منهم وبحثنا فيما سبق عن أصول اليهود الحاليين وقلنا أن غالبيتهم تعود أصولهم لقبيلة الخزر التى كانت تعيش فى القوقاز وأن ملكهم أعتنق اليهودية وتبعه قومه ( يعنى ليسوا يهود أصليين لأن أمهالت جدودهم لم تكن يهودية وهم يقولوا أن من لم تكن أمه يهودية فهو ليس بيهودى )  أو قد يكونوا فى موطنهم الجديد الذى خرجوا اليه  قد نصرهم الله على أعدائهم وهى وجهة نظر خاصة بى وتقبل المناقشة والتعديل
(وَأَوْرَثْنَا الْقَوْمَ الَّذِينَ كَانُواْ يُسْتَضْعَفُونَ مَشَارِقَ الأَرْضِ وَمَغَارِبَهَا الَّتِي بَارَكْنَا فِيهَا وَتَمَّتْ كَلِمَتُ رَبِّكَ الْحُسْنَى عَلَى بَنِي إِسْرَآئِيلَ بِمَا صَبَرُواْ وَدَمَّرْنَا مَا كَانَ يَصْنَعُ فِرْعَوْنُ وَقَوْمُهُ وَمَا كَانُواْ يَعْرِشُونَ ) الأعراف 137
3- سبب ألأضطهاد من المصريين لبنى إسرائيل خيانة بنى إسرائيل للمصريين الذين أستقبلوهم وهم قوم يحترفون الرعى ( من البدو ) ولكن اليهود كان كل ولائهم للهكسوس الذين سمح ملكهم بدخولهم مصر فى عصر سيدنا يوسف وأعتقد أن بنى إسرائيل كعادتهم أستغلوا فرصة قربهم من الملك وعاثوا فى الأرض فساداً لذا كان رد فعل المصريين بأن استعبدوهم .
4- حدد القرآن الكريم أن فرعون موسى واحد بخلاف التوراة التى ذكرت أنه يوجد فرعون للتربية وفرعون للخروج وما دمنا نعتمد على القرآن الكريم فهنا يجب أن يكون الفرعون قد حكم لمدة طويلة وهذا ما جعل الأنظار كلها تتجه لرمسيس الثانى وأعتقد أن فترة حكم أمنحتب الثالث ولو أنها فترة طويلة إلا أنها 38 عام وهى غير كافية ليكون فرعون التربية والخروج وأعتقد أنها أكبر مما ذكر .
لى عودة لأستكمل باقى الموضوع بمشيئة الله . دمتم بخير

----------


## ذو رأى رشيد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

----------


## غريب الدار

أخوتي الأفاضل
في إستقبال عاما جديدا 
أدعوا الله أن لا تتأخر علينا رحمة
و أن يتدخل بقدرتة
و أن لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله

دمتم كما أنتم

*اخي الحبيب غريب الدار
انضم اليك بالدعاء
هو اختبار من الله لاهل غزة الصامدون المحتسبون عند الله
و ان شاء هو ناصرهم باذن الله بجهادهم و بطولاتهم
اللهم انصر اهلنا في غزة
اللهم انصر اهلنا في غزة
و اغفر لنا ضعفنا و تخاذلنا عن نصرتهم*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


الأخت الفاضلة ذو رأى رشيد مرحباً بك مرة أخرى

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> أخوتي الأفاضل
> في إستقبال عاما جديدا 
> أدعوا الله أن لا تتأخر علينا رحمة
> و أن يتدخل بقدرتة
> و أن لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله
> 
> دمتم كما أنتم


صديقى العزيز / غريب الدار
كل عام زأنت بخير . فليرحمنا الله وسنحاسب على تقاعسنا فى نصرة أهل غزة . دمت بخير

----------


## ذو رأى رشيد

> الأخت الفاضلة ذو رأى رشيد مرحباً بك مرة أخرى


بل (الأخ الفاضل) يا أخى الكريم
ولقد حاولت اصلاح هذا الخطأ فى سجل بياناتى ولكن دون جدوى
ويبدو أن هناك يدا خفية تعبث بمراسلاتى ومشاركاتى  بحيث لا يصل اليكم منها سوى البسملة فى أولها فقط  , وأخيرا فانها تعبث ببيانات سجلى أيضا !!! عجبا لذاك

----------


## ابن طيبة

> بل (الأخ الفاضل) يا أخى الكريم
> ولقد حاولت اصلاح هذا الخطأ فى سجل بياناتى ولكن دون جدوى
> ويبدو أن هناك يدا خفية تعبث بمراسلاتى ومشاركاتى  بحيث لا يصل اليكم منها سوى البسملة فى أولها فقط  , وأخيرا فانها تعبث ببيانات سجلى أيضا !!! عجبا لذاك


*الاخ الفاضل ذو راي رشيد
لا يمكن لاي احد العبث في سجل بياناتك الا اذا كان يمتلك كلمة السر و اسمك الذي تدخل به الي المنتدي
لذا يجب عليك التوجه الي قاعة الشكاوي بقاعات الادارة لطرح شكوي بخصوص ما تقابله من صعوبات في مراسلاتك و مشاركاتك
لعل الاخوة الافاضل المشرف العام و المراقبين العموم يعرفوا ماذا يحدث معك و يعالجون هذه المشكلة
تحيتي*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*لا اعلم ماذا يحدث قمت بكتابة مشاركة لاخي غريب الدار
و تم اعتمادها
و عندما عدت لصفحة الموضوع لم اجدها
مش عارف فيه ايه

اخي الحبيب غريب الدار
نصر الله اهلنا في غزة
و غفر لنا تخاذلنا في نصرتها
تقديري و احترامي لك
و لكل اهل غزة الابرار*

----------


## ذو رأى رشيد

[frame="1 80"][QUOTE=ابن طيبة;1152868][b]لا اعلم ماذا يحدث قمت بكتابة مشاركة لاخي غريب الدار
و تم اعتمادها
و عندما عدت لصفحة الموضوع لم اجدها
مش عارف فيه ايه[/frame]
هل صدقتنى الآن يا أستاذ معتز ؟!
ألم أقل أن هناك أمر مريب يحدث فى الخفاء ؟!
أنا لن أتهم أحدا بغير بينة
كما أننى لن أشكو لأحد , ويكفينى أنك قد تحققت من  صدقى بنفسك , والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأستاذ الفاضل / رأى رشيد
أعتذر عن الخطاء غير المتعمد فقد أوحت لى الصورة التى كانت موجود بهذا . أرجو أن تقبل أعتذارى
صديقى العزيز / ابن طيبة
معك حق قهذه المشاركة كتبتها لثالث مرة وأجدها تختزل وأعتقد أن عطل الكابل له علاقة بما يحدث .
أنتظر رأيكم فى المشاركات الأخيرة لى .
دمتم بخير

----------


## ابن طيبة

*فعلا استاذ سيد اكيد الكابل له علاقة بكدة
انا كتبت تعليق علي الملخص الرائع لحضرتك مش راضي يظهر
انا هاقول لابن البلد يمكن فيه مشكلة يقدر يحلها لنا
اتمني ان المشاركة تبان*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

أراء غريبة
علاقة أخناتون ( أمنحتب الرابع )  بسيدنا موسى:
شت البعض فى فرضياتهم فقالوا أن أخناتون هو نفسه سيدنا موسى وكانت حجتهم أن دعوة الأثنان كانت تنصب على التوحيد وتزعم هذا الرأى الأستاذ / احمد عثمان المتخصص فى دراسة المصريات وبهذا فأنه يعتبر سيدنا موسى من المصريين الذين تربوا فى شرق الدلتا وتأثروا بمعتقدات بنى إسرائيل كما أستند كما يستند الكثيرين أن الملكة تى أم أخناتون كانت نصف مصرية ونصف إسرائيلية وأن اخناتون قام بثورة دينية وأعلن عن فكر التوحيد وحرم عبادة آمون ولما تأمر عليه الكهنة هرب إلى سيناء وانه عاد فى عهد الرعامسة ليطالب بحقه فى العرش ولما لم يفلح خرج ومعه بنى إسرائيل وطبعاً هذه نظرية لا يصدقها إلا كاتبها 
وبما أنى أقول أنى أرجح  أن يكون أمنحتب الثالث هو فرعون موسى فلا مانع من أن يكون أخناتون كان هو الرجل من ألـ فرعون الذى يكتم إيمانه .
وَقَالَ رَجُلٌ مُّؤْمِنٌ مِّنْ آلِ فِرْعَوْنَ يَكْتُمُ إِيمَانَهُ أَتَقْتُلُونَ رَجُلًا أَن يَقُولَ رَبِّيَ اللَّهُ وَقَدْ جَاءكُم بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ مِن رَّبِّكُمْ وَإِن يَكُ كَاذِبًا فَعَلَيْهِ كَذِبُهُ وَإِن يَكُ صَادِقًا يُصِبْكُم بَعْضُ الَّذِي يَعِدُكُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَهْدِي مَنْ هُوَ مُسْرِفٌ كَذَّابٌ 
سورة غافر الآية 28
موسى أبن الأميرة حتشبسوت
يرجح هذا القول الباحث ( ول ديورانت ) ويؤكد أن موسى مصرى وليس يهودى وأن اسمه أختصار للأسم الفرعونى حموس وينقل عن الباحث ( جار ستانج عضو بعثة مارستن التاعبة لجامعة ليفربول ) أنه أكتشف فى مقابر أريحا الملكية أدلة تثبت أن موسى قد أنجبته فى عام 1527 ق . م الأميرة حتشبسوت وأنه تربى فى بلاطها وبين حاشيتها وخرج من مصر حين جلس على العرش تحوتمس الثالث ( 1479- 1447 ق . م ) 
وطبعاً هذ رؤية خاصة بكاتبها فقط وعلاقة سيدنا موسى بالعائلة المالكة كانت علاقة تربية فقط 

وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى أُمِّ مُوسَى أَنْ أَرْضِعِيهِ فَإِذَا خِفْتِ عَلَيْهِ فَأَلْقِيهِ فِي الْيَمِّ وَلَا تَخَافِي وَلَا تَحْزَنِي إِنَّا رَادُّوهُ إِلَيْكِ وَجَاعِلُوهُ مِنَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ *فَالْتَقَطَهُ آلُ فِرْعَوْنَ لِيَكُونَ لَهُمْ عَدُوًّا وَحَزَنًا إِنَّ فِرْعَوْنَ وَهَامَانَ وَجُنُودَهُمَا كَانُوا خَاطِئِينَ *وَقَالَتِ امْرَأَتُ فِرْعَوْنَ قُرَّتُ عَيْنٍ لِّي وَلَكَ لَا تَقْتُلُوهُ عَسَى أَن يَنفَعَنَا أَوْ نَتَّخِذَهُ وَلَدًا وَهُمْ لَا يَشْعُرُونَ *وَأَصْبَحَ فُؤَادُ أُمِّ مُوسَى فَارِغًا إِن كَادَتْ لَتُبْدِي بِهِ لَوْلَا أَن رَّبَطْنَا عَلَى قَلْبِهَا لِتَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ *وَقَالَتْ لِأُخْتِهِ قُ*صِّيهِ فَبَصُرَتْ بِهِ عَن جُنُبٍ وَهُمْ لَا يَشْعُرُونَ *وَحَرَّمْنَا عَلَيْهِ الْمَرَاضِعَ مِن قَبْلُ فَقَالَتْ هَلْ أَدُلُّكُمْ عَلَى أَهْلِ بَيْتٍ يَكْفُلُونَهُ لَكُمْ وَهُمْ لَهُ نَاصِحُونَ *فَرَدَدْنَاهُ إِلَى أُمِّهِ كَيْ تَقَرَّ عَيْنُهَا وَلَا تَحْزَنَ وَلِتَعْلَمَ أَنَّ وَعْدَ اللَّهِ حَقٌّ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَهُمْ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ *وَلَمَّا بَلَغَ أَشُدَّهُ وَاسْتَوَى آتَيْنَاهُ حُكْمًا وَعِلْمًا وَكَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُحْسِنِينَ    ( القصص من 7 إلى 14 )

أخوانى الأعزاء
لما أسعى لتشتيت أذهانكم أو الضرب بغير هدى ولكن يجب علينا أن نضع جميع الأراء أمام أعيننا . وأنتظر تعليقاتكم على مشاركاتى الأخيرة . دمتم بخير

----------


## ذو رأى رشيد

[quote=سيد جعيتم;1153500][frame="2 80"]الأستاذ الفاضل / رأى رشيد
أعتذر عن الخطاء غير المتعمد فقد أوحت لى الصورة التى كانت موجود بهذا . أرجو أن تقبل أعتذارى[/frame]

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
لا تعتذر يا أستاذ سيد فأنت أخ أكبر , كما أننى أنا الذى أدين لك بالاعتذار على ما وقعت فيه من لبس حين ظننت أنك من أنصار نظرية (مصر أخرى) غير مصرنا الحبيبة مما دفعنى الى اصدار حكم متسرع على منتداكم بالتحيز واللاموضوعية , فلتعذرنى على ظنى الذى بنيت عليه حكمى , ويعلم الله وحده كم أجلكم وأحترمكم وأحيى فيكم رحابة الصدر وسعة الأفق ورشاد الرأى

----------


## ذو رأى رشيد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أخى الكريم الأستاذ / سيد ... سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته , وبعد
لى تعليق بسيط على ملخصكم الرائع وأريد من سيادتكم توضيحا له 
فى أول جزء من ملخصكم قلت أنك ترجح أن يكون أمنحتب الثالث هو الفرعون الذى هو ضالتنا المنشودة من وراء هذا البحث الطويل الذى دخل فى عامه الثالث , ولكنك فى الجزء الذى يليه عدت للتشكيك فى تلك النتيجة على أساس أن مدة حكم هذا الفرعون لا تكفى لتجعل منه فرعون التربية (أو فرعون الأضطهاد فى قول البعض) وفرعون الخروج معا
فهل أفهم من هذا أنك لم تحسم أمرك بعد فى كونه أمنحتب الثالث , أم أنك تقصد معنى آخر غير هذا الذى فهمته ؟؟
هذا أولا , أما ثانيا فعندى سؤال مشكل أو معضل يقول :
ان أمنحتب الثالث لم يمت غرقا بحسب المعطيات التاريخية, وهذا يتعارض مع المعطيات القرآنية عن مصير فرعون
فهلا حللت لنا هذا الاشكال المعضل
هذا ما أنتظ رمنكم الاجابة عليه , مع وافر تقديرى واحترامى , وشكرا لكم

----------


## ذو رأى رشيد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

----------


## غريب الدار

شكرا لك أخي الفاضل أبن طيبة و شكرا لأخي سيد
و شكرا للجميع
نعم الدعاء أولا و أخيرا
و الشكوى لغير الله مذله
و إنما الأعمال بالنيات
و كل نفس بما كسبت رهين

تحياتي للجميع و سلام

----------


## الصاعق

*أخي العزيز* 

*من المفيد أن تراجع بعض الصفحات السابقة، فبضم المرجعالتوراتي إلى القرأني من سنصل إلى نتيجة جيدة، اليهود عندما دخوا إلى فلسطين كان الفسطينيين متوطنين بها بالفعل ( الباليستا من شعوب البحر الأبيض المتوسط )، وهذا لم يحدث إلا بعد عهد رمسيس الثالث إذ كان هو أول من سمحل هم بالإقامة في فلسطين. وعليه يكون فرعون الخروج واحد من فراعنة الأسرة العشرين أو أوائل الأسرة الواحد والعشرين، وذلك باعتبار المدة الزمنية اللزمة لانتقال اليهود من شكل القبيلة إلى شكل الدولة التي حاربها شيشنق. وقد قمنا بعمل مراجعة لفترات حياة الرعامسة من الأسرة العشرين أنا وصديقي العزيز إبن طيبة وأصدقاء أخرون، وقد وصلنا لأول مرشح مناسب وهو رمسيس الحادي عشر ( أخر الرعامسة ) وحقيقة كنا نرغب أن نواصل التحقيق في الفراعنة الأوائل من الأسرة الـ 21 غير إن انشغال بعضنا عطل تلك الرغبة.*

*ويمكنك أن تتبع ظهور تلك الفكرة وتطورها بداية من الصفحة التالية*
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread53572-32.html

*في حفظ الله*

----------


## ذو رأى رشيد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ألأخ المحترم (الصاعق) , السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
لا أعلم من الذى خاطبته ب( أخى العزيز) فى مشاركتك الأخيرة ؟! فانك لم تحدد المخاطب من جهة , كما انك - من جهة أخرى - لم تجب على اسئلتى التى وجهتها للسيد الوالد حفظه الله , وانما طرحت وجهة نظرك أنت , وهى مختلفة تماما عن وجهة نظر سيادته , ولهذا وذاك معا لم أدر من كنت تخاطب ؟!
فان كان شخصى المتواضع هو المقصود - وهذا ما رجحته أخيرا - وكنت ترد بالنيابة عن الوالد فأرجو أن تطرح وجهة نظرك جانبا مؤقتا ويمكن أن نناقشها فيما بعد فى مبحث مستقل
أما الآن فما يهمنى بالدرجة الأولى هو تمحيص وجهة نظر السيد الوالد , وبيان أوجه القوة والضعف فيها , فقد تكون رؤيته هو هى الأقرب للصواب من رؤيتك أنت وأعتقد أن هذا شيىء يسعدك أيضا , أليس كذلك ؟!
اننى أحترم منهجك العلمى وقد أشدت بردودك الرائعة على  آراء (جند الله) فى مشاركة لم تظهر للأسف فيما عدا البسملة فقط !!
وقد كنت أنت أول من ينادى بضرورة الألتزام بالمنهج العلمى فى فصل الموضوعات فلا تكن أنت أول من يخالف ذلك !! وأخيرا وليس آخرا تقبل تحياتى العطرة , وأرجو أن ترسل بالنصيب الأوفر منها الى السيد الوالد وطمئننى عليه فاننى منزعج  للغاية من تاخره فى الرد وأرجو أن يكون المانع خيرا ان شاء الله

----------


## الصاعق

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> ألأخ المحترم (الصاعق) , السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> لا أعلم من الذى خاطبته ب( أخى العزيز) فى مشاركتك الأخيرة ؟! فانك لم تحدد المخاطب من جهة , كما انك - من جهة أخرى - لم تجب على اسئلتى التى وجهتها للسيد الوالد حفظه الله , وانما طرحت وجهة نظرك أنت , وهى مختلفة تماما عن وجهة نظر سيادته , ولهذا وذاك معا لم أدر من كنت تخاطب ؟!
> فان كان شخصى المتواضع هو المقصود - وهذا ما رجحته أخيرا - وكنت ترد بالنيابة عن الوالد فأرجو أن تطرح وجهة نظرك جانبا مؤقتا ويمكن أن نناقشها فيما بعد فى مبحث مستقل
> أما الآن فما يهمنى بالدرجة الأولى هو تمحيص وجهة نظر السيد الوالد , وبيان أوجه القوة والضعف فيها , فقد تكون رؤيته هو هى الأقرب للصواب من رؤيتك أنت وأعتقد أن هذا شيىء يسعدك أيضا , أليس كذلك ؟!
> اننى أحترم منهجك العلمى وقد أشدت بردودك الرائعة على آراء (جند الله) فى مشاركة لم تظهر للأسف فيما عدا البسملة فقط !!
> وقد كنت أنت أول من ينادى بضرورة الألتزام بالمنهج العلمى فى فصل الموضوعات فلا تكن أنت أول من يخالف ذلك !! وأخيرا وليس آخرا تقبل تحياتى العطرة , وأرجو أن ترسل النصيب الأوفر منها الى السيد الوالد وطمئننى عليه فاننى منزعج من تاخره فى الرد وأرجو أن يكون بخير


*اعتذر منك فقد فاتني أن اقتبس مشاركتك الماضية لتعرف إن الحديث موجه إليك.*
*بالنسبة لمناقشتك السؤال الذي طرحه والدي حول أمنحتب الثالث، فوالدي بالطبع هو من سيجيبك عليه. ووجهة النظر التي قمت بطرحها ليست وجهة نظري بشكل شخصي ولا استطيع أن أنسب ذلك لنفسي، وإنما كانت حصيلة لمناقشات مطولة بيني وبين الأخوة هنا، وتبدأ تلك المناقشات من الصفحة التي وضعت لك رابطها في مشاركتي السابقة، وعلى ذلك فهي نتيجة لعمل فريق من المشاركين في هذا الموضوع. والحقيقة إني كنت اعتقد إن فرعون الخروج لابد أن يكون في تلك الفترة حتى يتسنى لليهود أن يكون لهم دولة يحاربها مرنبتاح، وذلك قبل أن اكتشف إن ما ذكر في لوحة مرنبتاح هم العابيرو أو البدو وليس الإسرائيليين، كما إني لم أكن بعد ضممت المصدر التوراتي إلى مصادري، حيث افاد كثيراً في تحديد فترة الخروج.*

*ولذلك أرجو أن تلقي نظرة على الحوارات التي جرت بين المشاركين في هذاالموضوع على الرابط الذي وضعته لك، ومن مطالعتك لتلك المساجلات والفروض التي قامت عليها والحسابات التي أجريناها سواء لفترات حكم الفراعنة أو للشروط الواجب توافرها في فرعون الخروج تستطيع أن تحكم إن كانت تلك المساجلات دارت بشكل منهجي أم لا، كما إن نقدك لها سيكون من العناصر التي تثري الموضوع فنقدنا لأفكار بعض باستخدام المنطق والمعطيات من المصادر المتوافرة هو ما قادنا في النهاية إلى تلك النتيجة والتي يشرفني أن أكون أحد المشاركين في التوصل إليها مع العديد من الأصدقاء.*

*في حفظ الله*

----------


## ذو رأى رشيد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
سوف أقوم بذلك بكل تأكيد حين أكون فى بحبوحة من الوقت ان شاء المولى عز وجل
أما الآن فالله وحده يعلم كم أنا مشغول من قمة رأسى الى أخمص قدمى وغارق فى المشاغل لشوشتى
يضاف الى ذلك انشغالى اليومى برعاية والدتى المريضة التى ترقد منذ نحو شهرين فى قسم العناية المركزة , نسأل الله لها الشفاء ولا تحرمونا من الدعاء
لم تخبرنى شيئا عن السيد الوالد وعسى أن يكون بخير ؟
وسأظل أنتظر رده على رسالتى قبل أن أستأنف الحوار
وسلامى للجميع بما فيهم أصدقائك الذين لم تبخسهم حقهم
وتلك هى الأمانة العلمية كما يجب أن تكون , وأحييك على هذا الموقف وفى حفظ الله

----------


## الصاعق

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> سوف أقوم بذلك بكل تأكيد حين أكون فى بحبوحة من الوقت ان شاء المولى عز وجل
> أما الآن فالله وحده يعلم كم أنا مشغول من قمة رأسى الى أخمص قدمى وغارق فى المشاغل لشوشتى
> يضاف الى ذلك انشغالى اليومى برعاية والدتى المريضة التى ترقد منذ نحو شهرين فى قسم العناية المركزة , نسأل الله لها الشفاء ولا تحرمونا من الدعاء
> لم تخبرنى شيئا عن السيد الوالد وعسى أن يكون بخير ؟
> وسأظل أنتظر رده على رسالتى قبل أن أستأنف الحوار
> وسلامى للجميع بما فيهم أصدقائك الذين لم تبخسهم حقهم
> وتلك هى الأمانة العلمية كما يجب أن تكون , وأحييك على هذا الموقف وفى حفظ الله


*أسأل الله أن يعينك على قضاء مشاغلك وأن يمن على الوالدة بالشفاء العاجل، وأما عن والدي العزيز، فمع الأسف أنا من الطيور المغتربة عن الوطن الحبيب والتمس أخباره من المنتدى ومما تسمح به الظروف من مكالمات هاتفية، وعلى حد علمي يواجه مشكلة خاصه بالحاسب تمنعه من المشاركة في كثير من الأحيان*

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## ذو رأى رشيد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
فلترسل له حاسوبا جديدا حتى يظل يتحفنا بالمزيد من آرائه الرشيدة
أو فلترسل له (جاوى هندى) من ذلك النوع الذى يستعمله كما أشار هو فى احدى مشاركاته الأخيرة حتى ينطق حاسوبه العنيد
وبارك فيكم يا أخى

----------


## ذو رأى رشيد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أخى الكريم الأستاذ / سيد
ما زلت قيد الانتظار , ولكن يهمنى أكثر أن تكون بخير وبصحة طيبة , والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأخ الكريم / ذو رأى رشيد
بارك الله فيك . وأدعوا المولى للسيدة الجليلة والدتك بأن يمن عليها بالشفاء أنه على كل شىء قدير .
أما عن رأى عن أن أمنحتب الثالث هو فرعون موسى فأنا بالفعل رغم ترجيحى أن يكون هو وذلك بحساب الوقت منذ دخول سيدنا يوسف إلى ظهور سيدنا موسى وتشابه وصايا أخناتون مع وصايا سيدنا موسى إلا أنى لا أصر عليها بسبب قصر فترة حكمه التى لا يمكن أن تكفى لأنتشال سيدنا موسى من النهر وتربيته حتى خروجه ببنى إسرائيل إلا إذا كانت المدة التى حكمها امنحتب الثالث أكبر مما هو مدون لدينا فى كتب التاريخ. ثم عدم وجود أثار للغرق على مومياء أمنحتب الثاتلث تشككنى وهنا أطرح سؤال جديد .
هل يمكن تفسير الأية الكريمة (({فَالْيَوْمَ نُنَجِّيكَ بِبَدَنِكَ لِتَكُونَ لِمَنْ خَلْفَكَ آيَةً وَإِنَّ كَثِيراً مِّنَ النَّاسِ عَنْ آيَاتِنَا لَغَافِلُونَ} )) على أن فرعون بعد أن تعرض للغرق مع قومه أنجى الله بدنه من أعراض الغرق ليظل سليم !!!. نحن نعلم أن للغرق أعراض ويصاب الغريق بالتصبن الرمى وأكيد توجد أعراض للتصبن تبقى مع الجثة ولم يشير موريس بوكاى فى بحثه عن وجود أثار للتصبن بجثة رمسيس أومرنبتاح  وأنما أشار لوجود أثار الملح فقط ونحن نعلم أن التحنيط من مكوناته انواع من الملح .
وهذا تفسير للأية

قوله تعالى: "فاليوم ننجيك ببدنك" أي نلقيك على نجوة من الأرض. وذلك أن بني إسرائيل لم يصدقوا أن فرعون غرق، وقالوا: هو أعظم شأناً من ذلك، فألقاه الله على نجوة من الأرض، أي مكان مرتفع من البحر حتى شاهدوه. قال أوس بن حجر يصف مطراً:
فمن بعقوته كمن بنجوته والمستكن كمن يمشي بقرواح
وقرأ اليزيدي وابن السميقع ننحيك بالحاء من التنحية، وحكاها علقمة عن ابن مسعود، أي تكون على ناحية من البحر. قال ابن جريج: فرمى به على ساحر البحر حتى رآه بنو إسرائيل.
 ( أنا لست مع التفسير الذى يقول أن بدنه هو درعه )
وقيل: ببدنك بجسد لا روح فيه، قاله مجاهد: قال الأخفش: وأما قول من قال بدرعك فليس بشيء. قال أبو بكر: لأنهم لما ضرعوا إلى الله يسألونه مشاهدة فرعون غريقاً أبرزه لهم فرأوا جسداً لا روح فيه، فلما رأته بنو إسرائيل قالوا نعم! يا موسى هذا فرعون وقد غرق
وأنا لست مع عودة أبتلاع البحر لجثة الفرعون .
قوله تعالى: "لتكون لمن خلفك آية" أي لبني إسرائيل ولمن بقي من قوم فرعون ممن لم يدركه الغرق ولم ينته إليه هذا الخبر. "وإن كثيرا من الناس عن آياتنا لغافلون" أي معرضون عن تأمل آياتنا والتفكر فيها. وقرئ لمن خلفك (بفتح اللام)، أي لمن بقي بعدك يخلفك في أرضك. وقرأ علي بن أبي طالب لمن خلقك بالقاف، أي تكون آية لخالقك.

أما عن تأخرى فى الردأخى الكريم فيعود ذلك لإنشغالى فى عملى فبعد طلوعى للمعاش كلفت للعمل كمستشار ثم أنى مشرف على القاعات الدينية بالمنتدى وعلى القاعة السياسية بصفة مؤقته لحين عودة المشرف الأصلى وهذا يأخذ من وقتى الكثير .
أخى الكريم أنا لست باحث فى التاريخ ولكنى أحب التاريخ لذا فأنا أترك الحكم على صحة نظريتى وأى نظريات أخرى للمتخصصين والحمد لله فهم موجودين معنا 
ابنى الغالى / الصاعق
نحن بخير يا ابو حميد 
للجميع 
أحييكم وسعيد بالمستوى الراقى للمناقشات وأتعلم من الجميع
ابن طيبة
اين انت يا صديقى العزيز . سأعرج قريباً على نظريتك فى حدوث القصة خارج مصرنا العزيزة وأجد لها كثير من المؤيدين 
دمتم جميعاً بخير

----------


## ذو رأى رشيد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الأخ الكبيرالأستاذ / سيد ....  بارك الله فيكم وشكرا على دعائكم للسيدة الوالدة بالشفاء ورجائى فى الله القدير رجاء كبير
التعقيب على مشاركتكم الأخيرة سوف يطول فان عندى كلام كثير , وكثير , ولكن وقتى ضنين , ضنين
لذا أستأذنكم فى يومين اثنين فحسب
فليكن موعدنا مساء الأربعاء من بعد أن يشاء الله ويأذن
وعسى أن تجرى الأمور بسلام و يخفف عن الوالدة الالآم

----------


## غريب الدار

الأساتذة الأفاضل 

كل ماهو مطروح بخصوص النجاة و خروج أو ظهور بدن فرعون بعد الغرق هو أقوال و ترجيحات و إجتهادات ...

أم لدى أحدكم دليل قطعي بأن بدنه ظهر أو رآه أحد بعد الغرق........

السؤال بشكل مباشر 
لماذا لا يكون البدن مدفون مكان الغرق و لم يخرج و لم يظهر لا على نجوى من الأرض و لم يراه أحد بعد الغرق بالمطلق . و لم يعود للبحر ...

لماذا لا يكون المقصود بالنجاه هي نجاة البدن من التعفن و التحلل

لماذا هناك إصرار  بأن البدن قد ظهر ليعتبر من ذلك بنو إسرائيل و غيرهم ممن يفترض أنهم رؤا البدن ......... مع أن هذا هو فقط إعتقدار و ترجيح و إجتهاد و لا يوجد دليل قطعي بأن هذا ما حدث

كتاب موريس بوكاي  متوفر و هو لم يقول في كتابة سوى تخمين و لم يقطع يقين بشيء ... فلماذا يفهم البعض كلامة على غير ما قصدر و يعيدة بغير ما صاغ ...

دمتم كما تحبون أنفسكم أن تكونوا 
و ربنا يزيدكم من نعيمة و يبعد عنكم شر ما خلق
و لكن لا تنسوا أنكم محاسبون حتى على اللفتة و الكلمة 
هدانا الله و إياكم لما فيه صالح دنيانا و آخرتنا

----------


## سيد جعيتم

أخى الفاضل / ذو رأى رشيد
فى أنتظارك اخى الكريم . 
أخى الفاضل / غريب الدار
كنت سأشير لنظريتك ولكنى فضلت أن تدخل أنت وتذكرنا بها . ووجهة نظرك تؤيد أنه ليس رمسيس الثانى لوجود المومياء الخاصة به  وأيضاً لا تنطبق على أمنحتب الثالث لوجود المومياء الخاصة به .
كنت أتمنى من أخى غريب الدار قرأة الموضوع منأوله حينما يجد لديه الوقت وسيجد فيها نظرية الصديق غريب الدار كاملة ومناقشاتنا ايضاً كما أنه أشار لوجود الجيش كله مع الفرعونمدفون وقد وجدنا مدينة تنانيس مدفونة فى منطقة بحيرة المنزلة وهى من البحيرات التى اشارة اليها الأبحاث بأنها مكان لعبور بنى إسرائيل .
أشكركم ودمتم بخير

----------


## غريب الدار

أخي الفاضل سيد
مشاركاتي موجودة لمن أراد الإطلاع عليها
سؤالي للجميع لماذا لا يقبل اليعض إلا أن يكون بدن فرعون قد ظهر بعد الغرق مع أن هذا فقط تخمين أوردة الأولين و لم يشيروا لدليل و لم يذكر أحدهم أنه راه .
لماذا يصر البعض أنه ظهر مع عدم وجود دليل قطعي
لماذا لا يكون المقصود من النجاه هو من أن يصيب البدن مكروه و المكروه هنا هو التحلل و التعفن

ثم عن تحديد شخصية فرعون و مكان الغرق فلقد أشرت لدلائل عدة و إن شاء الله هناك المزيد , و من يهمه الأمر يمكن مراجعة المشاركات السابقة و من لا يهمة لن يفيد أن أعيد تلخيصها و لست مستعد لذلك

تحياتي للجميع

----------


## ذو رأى رشيد

[size="5"]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم[ /size]
الى السيد المشرف على القاعة :
أريد مساحة أكبر لأكتب فيها لأن المتبقى من الصفحة الحالية لن يكفينى 
برجاء فتح  الصفحة الجديدة (رقم 47) مع الشكر

----------


## الصاعق

> [size="5"]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم[ /size]
> الى السيد المشرف على القاعة :
> أريد مساحة أكبر لأكتب فيها لأن المتبقى من الصفحة الحالية لن يكفينى 
> 
> برجاء فتح الصفحة الجديدة (رقم 47) مع الشكر


*أخي العزيز* 

*المشرف لا يقوم بفتح صفحات جديدة، بل تفتح الصفحات الجديدة بشكل ألي عندما تنتهي الصفحة الحالية، والمنتدى لا يقسم أي مشاركة على صفحتين، أي إن كانت المشاركة أكبر من أن تستوعبها الصفحة الحالية فسيتم وضعها تلقائياص في صفحة جديدة.*

*في حفظ الله.*

----------


## ذو رأى رشيد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

حسنا , سوف ابدأ بالكتابة وأجرى على الله
أقول ذلك لأنى أخشى أن أقضى زهاء ساعة فى الكتابة ثم لا تظهر المشاركة بعد هذا الكد والعناء
فاننى أحاول منذ ما يزيد عن ساعة أن أفتح صفحة المنتدى ولكن فى كل مرة تظهر لى رسالة ادارية تقول :
المزود (server) مشغول جدا فى هذه اللحظة
الرجاء أعد المحاولة لاحقا .
فهذا ما أخشاه , فان لم تظهر رسالتى القادمة  تكونوا قد عرفتم السبب , وعسى ألا يضيع تعبى ومجهودى سدى !!

----------


## ذو رأى رشيد

ليس من المعقول أن أظل ساعة ونصف أكتب ثم لا تظهر رسالتى بعد كل هذا التعب والعناء !!!!!
والله حرام عليكم هذا العبث بخلق الله
ثم تطلبون منى ألا أنسحب وأن أظل أكتب !!!
بجد حرام , حقيقى حرام

----------


## الصاعق

*أخي العزيز،* 

*في بعض الأحيان يكون هناك ضغط كبير على السيرفر، وقد تعلمنا بالطريقة الصعبة أن نكتب مشاركاتنا الطويلة على برنامج الوورد ثم ننسخها في المنتدى، وبذلك إذا ضاعت المشاركة بسبب تعطل السيرفر يمكن أن نضعها مجدداً*

*في حفظ الله*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*شكرا اخي الصاعق علي توضيح امر صفحات الموضوع و بالفعل لا يملك احد هذه الخاصية
و اؤيدك فيما قلت ان نكتب مداخلاتنا علي برنامج وورد اوتكست و نحفظه ثم نقوم بنشره في مداخلة في الموضوع
بارك الله فيك

حتي الان لم يرد علي والدي سيد ابراهيم هل نفرد موضوع اخر للنظريات الغريبة حول فرعون و موسي ام نكتفي بهذا الموضوع لاني بصراحة عايز اكمل نظريتي الغريبة جدا 
ايه رايك اخي الصاعق*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> وهذا تفسير للأية
> 
> قوله تعالى: "فاليوم ننجيك ببدنك" أي نلقيك على نجوة من الأرض. وذلك أن بني إسرائيل لم يصدقوا أن فرعون غرق، وقالوا: هو أعظم شأناً من ذلك، فألقاه الله على نجوة من الأرض، أي مكان مرتفع من البحر حتى شاهدوه. قال أوس بن حجر يصف مطراً:
> فمن بعقوته كمن بنجوته والمستكن كمن يمشي بقرواح
> وقرأ اليزيدي وابن السميقع ننحيك بالحاء من التنحية، وحكاها علقمة عن ابن مسعود، أي تكون على ناحية من البحر. قال ابن جريج: فرمى به على ساحر البحر حتى رآه بنو إسرائيل.
>  ( أنا لست مع التفسير الذى يقول أن بدنه هو درعه )
> وقيل: ببدنك بجسد لا روح فيه، قاله مجاهد: قال الأخفش: وأما قول من قال بدرعك فليس بشيء. قال أبو بكر: لأنهم لما ضرعوا إلى الله يسألونه مشاهدة فرعون غريقاً أبرزه لهم فرأوا جسداً لا روح فيه، فلما رأته بنو إسرائيل قالوا نعم! يا موسى هذا فرعون وقد غرق
> وأنا لست مع عودة أبتلاع البحر لجثة الفرعون .
> قوله تعالى: "لتكون لمن خلفك آية" أي لبني إسرائيل ولمن بقي من قوم فرعون ممن لم يدركه الغرق ولم ينته إليه هذا الخبر. "وإن كثيرا من الناس عن آياتنا لغافلون" أي معرضون عن تأمل آياتنا والتفكر فيها. وقرئ لمن خلفك (بفتح اللام)، أي لمن بقي بعدك يخلفك في أرضك. وقرأ علي بن أبي طالب لمن خلقك بالقاف، أي تكون آية لخالقك.


*نعم استاذي الجليل و هذا هو الراجح لدي علماء التفسير و هذا احد اسباب عدولي عن فكرتي الاولي بوقوع هذه الاحداث في مصر اما تفسير ذلك فانني انتظر رد سيادتكم هل نكمل هنا ام في موضوع اخر حسب ما يري اخي الصاعق

حفظكم الله*

----------


## الصاعق

> *شكرا اخي الصاعق علي توضيح امر صفحات الموضوع و بالفعل لا يملك احد هذه الخاصية*
> *و اؤيدك فيما قلت ان نكتب مداخلاتنا علي برنامج وورد اوتكست و نحفظه ثم نقوم بنشره في مداخلة في الموضوع*
> *بارك الله فيك*
> 
> *حتي الان لم يرد علي والدي سيد ابراهيم هل نفرد موضوع اخر للنظريات الغريبة حول فرعون و موسي ام نكتفي بهذا الموضوع لاني بصراحة عايز اكمل نظريتي الغريبة جدا* 
> *ايه رايك اخي الصاعق*


 :4: 

*أخي العزيز، والدي فوضك في ذك الأمر في مشاركة سابقة له، إضافة إلى ذلك أنا لم ارفض فكرتك، وكان احتجاجي على بعض الأخوة هنا بسبب طريقتهم في الاستدلال والاستنتاج ومنهج البحث ولكن ليس عن موضوع البحث فهذا يعد حجراً على الفكر، ولعلك تتذكر إني ذكرت من قبل أن التيه لم يكن في سيناء إذا صح ما جاء في التوارة من أن الله عندما أراد لهم أن يخرجوا من التيه أن يتجهوا شمالاً، وجنوب فلسطين يقع على تخوم الجزيرة العربية، وايضاً إذا صح ما في التوارة عن مرورهم بمدين، تكون النتيجة المنطقية إنهم انحرفوا جنوباً نحو الحجاز بعد خروجهم من سيناء.*

*الحقيقة أنا لم أكن من المعتقدين بمسار الهجرة هذا، ولكن كلامك عن حدوث التيه في الجزيرة العربية دفعني للبحث ولما وجدت ( دليل ) لم أمانع ولم أتردد ابداً في قبوله والأخذ به والبناء عليه. وكن على ثقة إني سأتبع ما تكتبه سواء هنا أو في الموضوع الأخر*

----------


## الصاعق

> *نعم استاذي الجليل و هذا هو الراجح لدي علماء التفسير و هذا احد اسباب عدولي عن فكرتي الاولي بوقوع هذه الاحداث في مصر اما تفسير ذلك فانني انتظر رد سيادتكم هل نكمل هنا ام في موضوع اخر حسب ما يري اخي الصاعق*
> 
> 
> *حفظكم الله*


يا أخي لا بأس أن نكمل حتى تتخذ قرارك.

ولكن لماذا تعتقد إن لفظ البحر لجثة فرعون موسى يقتضي وقوع الأحداث خارج مصر؟

----------


## ابن طيبة

*اذا اخي الصاعق لنكمل و علي بركة الله
و ارجو من اخواني الافاضل بالصبر في الرد علي ما سوف انقله هنا من اسئلة و اطروحات قد تبدو غريبة بعض الشيء
في حفظ الله*

----------


## غريب الدار

أخي بن طيبة 
وفقك الله
 ننتظر مشاركتك
الموضوع يهمني بشكل شخصي و يهمني جميع الآراء
و أدعوا الله أن يوفقنا لما فيه صالح الإسلام و المسلمين

----------


## ذو رأى رشيد

[QUOTE=الصاعق;1158304]*أخي العزيز،* 

[b][frame="3 80"]في بعض الأحيان يكون هناك ضغط كبير على السيرفر، وقد تعلمنا بالطريقة الصعبة أن نكتب مشاركاتنا الطويلة على برنامج الوورد ثم ننسخها في المنتدى، وبذلك إذا ضاعت المشاركة بسبب تعطل السيرفر يمكن أن نضعها مجدداً[/[/frame]b

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أشكرك أخى العزيز على هذا البيان والتوضيح وأيضا على مبادرتك السريعة اليه , فى حين أن أحدا غيرك لم يعبأ بكشف هذه الغمة لى ولم يحرك ساكنا على الاطلاق , وهذا ان دل على شيىء فانما يدل على أنك دمث الخلق, طيب المعشر , سمح النفس , وكيف لا وأنت نجل الأستاذ سيد ابراهيم ؟
وأعتذر عن نبرتى المحتدة فى رسالتى الأخيرة والتى توحى بأنى كنت ناقما ساخطا غاضبا على الرغم من أنى بتكوينى هادىء الطباع , قليل الكلام , نادر التذمر والشكوى , وأعتقد أنك قد استوعبت موقفى والتمست لى العذر , لقد سكت عنى الغضب وتراجعت عن حموه , وقررت الاستمرار معكم , ولكنى لا أريد أن أقطع الطريق على الأخ ابن طيبة فيما ينتوى قوله وفيما هو مقدم عليه ,ولذلك فسوف أترك له الساحة حاليا وأعطيه الميكروفون كما يقولون , ولن أقاطعه وسوف أتحلى بالصبر كما طلب منا حتى يفرغ تماما من مقالته وان كنت أتمنى أن يكون ابن( طيبة) فحسب , لا سواها
على كل : اختلاف الرأى لا (ولن باذن الله) يفسد للود قضية , وليتفضل ألأخ العزيز ابن (طيبة) بالكلام فالساحة خالية له والحضور يلقون اليه بأسماعهم

----------


## منتهى الروح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...كيف الحال اعضاء منتدى ابناء مصر الكرام  
ان الاستماع الى مداخلاتكم متعه كبيره .. 

واخص بمشاركتي هذه الاستاذ غريب الدار ...
واقدم له تعازي الحاره في شهداء فلسطين  جعلهم الله من المقبولين ..
وغفر لنا الله تقاعسنا عن نصرتهم ..فأننا والله مسؤولون امام الله عنهم ..ولكن ...الله معهم ولن يخذلهم  .. ولا نملك الا الدعاء لهم ..
ف اتمنى ان تكون بصحه وعافيه وباقي الاساتذه الأفاضل 
++++++++++++++

استاذي الباحث الجديد ...ذو رأي رشيد سلامي عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته ...حياك الله وبياااك 

بالرغم ما اجده في مداخلاتك من علم ومعرفه ...الا انك سريع التأثر .. ف اجعل عملك لوجه الله وابتغي به الأجر ..فلا يضرك من اقتنع ام لم يقتنع ... ولايضرك من هوا معك في رأيك او من هوا ضده ...واجعل المسائل  التقنيه في المنتدى دافع يجعلك اقوى في طرح ما تحمله من رأي رشيد ...واجعل انسحابك خيار الضعفاء ف الكل هنا يستمع اليك بحب وبصدق وننتظر مداخلتك بفارع الصبر فلا تتأخر علينا جزاك الله الف خير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

ما يحدث الأن فى غزة سبب لى أزمة نفسية حادة . وكم تمنيت لو عدت لسلاحى وقاتلت الصهاينة من جديد .
سلامى للجميع وعودة حميدة لأختنا العزيزة منتهى الروح .
اعتقد أننا اصبحنا أسرة واحدة وهذا ما أعطى للموضوع كل هذا الزخم . 
فى أنتظار صديقى ابن طيبة وصديقى ذو رأى رشيد .
صديقى /غريب الدار كلنا هذا الرجل من فلسطين . نصر الله أهل غزة 
ابنىالحبيب / الصاعق اشكرك لجهد معنا 
دمتم بخير
لى عودة بمشيئة الله لأستفيد من مشاركاتكم الأخيرة بعد أن أقرأها بتمعن

----------


## صقرالباديه

مشكور اخى 
والله ما قصرت
تقبل تحياتى

----------


## ذو رأى رشيد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الأستاذة الفاضلة / منتهى الروح
وعليكى سلام الله ورحمته وبركاته , حياكى الله وبياكى وتبوأتى من الجنة منزلا
أحمد الله على أننى سريع التأثر كما ترين ذلك , وعلى أننى لست متبلد الاحساس , خامل الشعور , قاسى القلب , فتلك اذا نعمة تستحق الحمد
أما عن مسألة الاقناع التى أشرتى اليها فاننى لا أفرض رأيى على أحد ولا أسعى الى ذلك البتة , ولكن يتملكنى الغيظ الشديد ممن يجادل بالباطل وهو يعلم أنه باطل , أى بعد أن أبين له - بالحجة والبرهان - وجه بطلانه , وأنه ليس من الصواب فى شىء , ومع ذلك يظل ينافح عنه بل ويقاتل دونه !!!
أما عن مداخلتى القادمة فأشكر لك ترقبك لها , ولكنى وكما أعلنت سابقا سوف ألوذ بالصمت الى أن ينتهى الأخ العزيز( ابن طيبة) من طرحه الذى وعدنا به
شكرا لمشاعرك الرقيقة , ودمتى بخير

----------


## ابن طيبة

*اخي الفاضل ذو راي رشيد اشكر لكم انتظاركم لي و اسمحوا لي بالبداية

دعونا نتفق حول ما هي مصادر التاريخ القديم
يقول الدكتور علي محمد محمد الصلابي في كتابه  صفحات مشرقة من التاريخ الإسلامي ان مصادر التاريخ القديم هي كالاتي : 
1- الاثار المتروكة 
2- الاحداث المكتوبة والمنقوشة على تلك الاثار 
3- ما خلفه القدماء من لفائف مكتوب عليها اخبارهم وادابهم وعلومهم 

وجميع المصادر في التاريخ يجب الاخذ بها بحذر نوعا ما ، ويمكن قبولها ويمكن رفضها ومناقشاتها ، لان طبعا هناك تزوير وهناك نفاق لبعض المؤرخين والكاذبين وغيرها 
وهناك الكتب السماوية ايضاً اهم مصدر والقرآن الكريم هو المصدر الوحيد الذي لا يناقش 
يمكنك رفض ومناقشة كل شئ الا القرآن فهو مصدر يؤخذ به دون نقاش ، لانه الوحيد الصحيح

اما عن التوراة التي نعتمد عليها كمصدر تاريخي لقصة بني اسرائيل فاسمحوا لي بان اناقش معكم هذه الجزئية بشيء من التفصيل و دعوني استعين ببعض المواقع و بعض الكتب حتي يكون كلامي موثقا باسانيد يمكن الاعتماد عليها لا كلاما يلقي علي عواهنه بدون دليل او مرجع او برهان
يقول د. أحمد عبد المقصود الجندي " مدرس دراسات العهد القديم- كلية الآداب ـ جامعة القاهرة " 
ظل العهد القديم لفترة طويلة المصدر الوحيد لتاريخ منطقة الهلال الخصيب (بلاد النهرين، وبلاد الشام) ومصر، واستمر هذا الحال حتى بدأت الاكتشافات الأثرية تأخذ مجراها؛ حيث اكتشفت خبايا وأسرار وتاريخ حضارات بلاد النهرين (بابل وآشور) والحضارة المصرية، وحضارة المنطقة السورية، فقد أمدت المعلومات التي توفرت من هذه الاكتشافات الباحثين بمصدر آخر يمكن أن يدعم رواية العهد القديم التاريخية، أو يكشف عن عدم صحتها، أو تناقضها مع الروايات التاريخية التي وردت في الكتابات المكتشفة التي تعود لهذه الحضارات.

كانت هناك دوافع أساسية أدت لانطلاق الاكتشافات الأثرية التي قادها الرحالة الغربيون والقناصل، ثم العلماء والباحثون لاحقا، وكان من بين هذه الدوافع الدافع الديني خاصة فيما يتعلق بالاكتشافات في فلسطين؛ حيث رغب العديد من الأثريين في إثبات مصداقية الروايات التوراتية، والبحث عن المدن والأماكن المذكورة في الكتاب المقدس، وهذا الهدف كان يدعمه مؤسسات لاهوتية تأسست خصيصا له، منها على سبيل المثال: "المدرسة التوراتية والأثرية للقديس ايتين"، و"المعهد الإنجيلي الألماني لعلم الآثار القديمة للأرض المقدسة".

ورغم أن الهدف كان إثبات مصداقية الروايات التوراتية فإن النتائج كانت كثيرا ما تأتي عكس ذلك؛ حيث أثبتت مقارنة روايات العهد القديم التاريخية بتاريخ البابليين والآشوريين ومصر عدم دقة رواية العهد القديم، بل وعدم صحتها في كثير من الأحيان.

أما الدافع الثاني الذي يهمنا هنا فيتعلق بالمحاولات الصهيونية لإثبات الوجود الإسرائيلي القديم في فلسطين وبالتالي الادعاء بأن اليهود هم أصحاب الحق الشرعي في فلسطين وهذا من شأنه تأجيج المشاعر من أجل دفع اليهود للهجرة إلى وطنهم الأم؛ وهنا حدث تزاوج واضح بين الصهيونية اليهودية والصهيونية المسيحية، وقامت مؤسسات كان هذا الهدف في بؤرة اهتمامها منها مثلا: "صندوق الأبحاث الفلسطينية، والجمعية الأمريكية للتنقيب بفلسطين، والمدرسة البريطانية للآثار في فلسطين"... وغيرها.

وبفضل النتائج التي ظهرت نشأ علم جديد يبحث في الرواية التاريخية في الكتاب المقدس عامة والعهد القديم خاصة ومدى صدق هذه الرواية، وهذا العلم كانت له أصول قديمة حينما كان العلماء اليهود قبل ظهور الإسلام وبعده، ثم العلماء المسلمين (مثل ابن حزم كما ذكرنا في مقال سابق) يشيرون إلى وجود تناقضات تاريخية في العهد القديم، لكن علماء العصر الحديث توفر لهم ما لم يتوفر للقدامى فجاءت أبحاثهم مدعومة بحقائق علمية وليست مجرد آراء نظرية.

كانت الدراسات تتوالى كاشفة عن أن التاريخ الإسرائيلي القديم لم يدون بشكل صحيح، وأنه تاريخ مليء بالأساطير والحكايات والخرافات، كما أنه في أكثر الأحيان كان مخالفا لما تم تدوينه في بلاد النهرين وفي مصر، أو مخالفا لما تثبته معامل التحليل ووسائل التقنية الحديثة. وهذا كله أدى إلى أن العهد القديم لم يعد المصدر الوحيد لتاريخ المنطقة، أو بالأحرى لم يعد مصدرا موثوقا لمثل هذه المعلومات.هذا حسب راي مدرسة النقد التاريخي للتوراة

بل دعوني اتمادي و اقول انه كانت هناك محاولات لتزييف التاريخ شارك فيها علماء اسرائليين و غربيين محاولين بذلك التوفيق بين الرواية التوراتية و بين الاكتشافات الاثرية في فلسطين راجع الرابط التالي لتتعرف علي نموذج واحد لتزوير التاريخ الفلسطيني 
نقش الملك التوراتي يهوآش نموذج لتزوير التاريخ الفلسطيني

اما مدرسة النقد النصي للتوراة يعتمد عمل هذه المدرسة على مقارنة نسخة العهد القديم المعتمدة (النص الماسوري) بترجمات العهد القديم، أو بالمخطوطات المكتشفة للعهد القديم، أو بنصوص عبرية أخرى تتبناها بعض الفرق اليهودية، أو مقارنة نصين داخل العهد القديم بعضهما ببعض، ويهدف عمل هذه المدرسة في الأساس إلى وضع تصور عن الصورة الأصلية التي كان عليها نص العهد القديم، ومحاولة العودة بنصه إلى صورته الأصلية؛ حيث يسلم الباحثون في مجال النقد النصي بأن العهد القديم يحتوي على العديد من الأخطاء النصية التي حدثت لأسباب عديدة منها مثلا: رداءة أدوات الكتابة والأحبار المستخدمة؛ ما قد يؤدي إلى تشوه حالة الحروف وبالتالي قد يغير في المعنى أو يجعله مبهما، كذلك فإن التشابه القائم بين العديد من حروف اللغة العبرية كثيرا ما أدى إلى وقوع أخطاء واضحة عند كتابة النص (مثل التشابه بين حرفي الراء والدال، وتشابه حرفي الواو والجيم، وحرفي الباء والكاف، وحرفي السين والميم النهائية..)، يضاف إلى ذلك أن نساخ العهد القديم كثيرا ما تدخلوا في النص لأسباب أيديولوجية أو عقائدية.

وتفيد بعض الترجمات التي تستخدم في مقارنتها بالنص العبري الحالي للعهد القديم في أنها قد تكون أقدم من العهد القديم ذاته؛ ومثال ذلك الترجمة السبعينية (اليونانية) التي ترجمت ليهود الإسكندرية في القرن الثالث ق.م. على يد اثنين وسبعين حبرا يهوديا، واكتملت ترجمتها في القرن الأول ق.م. بترجمة الأسفار التي تعود إلى القرن الأول ق.م. (سفر الجامعة)، وتحتوي هذه الترجمة على أسفار غير موجودة في النص الماسوري (أسفار المكابيين، وحكمة بن سيرا..) كما أن نص بعض أسفارها جاء أطول من النص الماسوري (سفرا دانيال، وإستير).

وعندما نقارن نسخة العهد القديم المعتمدة (التي أقرها أحبار فلسطين في طبرية في القرن الثامن الميلادي) بالترجمة السبعينية فإننا كثيرا ما نجد اختلافات متنوعة بينهما، وفي هذه الاختلافات كثيرا ما تتفق الترجمة السبعينية مع مخطوطات العهد القديم المكتشفة في كهوف قُمران (لفائف البحر الميت) وهي أقدم مخطوطات غير مكتملة للعهد القديم، وهذا يعني أن نساخ العهد القديم كانوا أمام نسخ متعددة ومختلفة استخدموها في تدوين العهد القديم.

وإلى جانب الترجمة السبعينية يستخدم علماء مدرسة النقد النصي ترجمات أخرى ويقارنوها بالنص العبري مثل الترجمة اللاتينية (الفولجاتا)، والترجمة السريانية (البشيطا)، والتوراة السامرية (أسفار موسى الخمسة التي تتبناها فرقة السامريين والتي تختلف كثيرا عن نسخة التوراة المعتمدة لاختلاف معتقدات فرقة السامريين جذريا عن باقي الفرق اليهودية)... وغيرها.

و مدرسة النقد الأدبي للتوراة يهتم عمل هذه المدرسة بالإجابة عن عدد من الأسئلة مثل: من مؤلف النص؟ ومتى؟ وأين تم تدوينه؟ وما هي المصادر التي استمد منها مادة هذا النص؟ لقد أثيرت هذه الأسئلة قديما لدى علماء التلمود وعلماء اليهود في العصور الوسطى، لكنها لم ترق لتكون منهجا علميا واضحا، كما أن الإجابة عن هذه الأسئلة كانت في أكثر الأحيان تتماشى مع ما يتطلبه ترسيخ القناعة بأن هذه الأسفار أصيلة ومؤلفوها هم أنفسهم الذين ينسب التراث اليهودي لهم كتابة هذه النصوص.

لكن الأمر الذي اختلف عن هذه الأسئلة القديمة هو أنه أصبح واضحا أن الكثير من نصوص العهد القديم قد كتبها أكثر من مؤلف، وأن أكثر الأسفار تنتمي لأكثر من مؤلف، ولا يمكن الحديث عن وحدة النص فيها، وبالتالي فقد كان من الضروري الوصول إلى الأيدي المختلفة التي عملت في كل نص.

وللوصول إلى عدد من شاركوا في كتابة سفر ما، وإلى عدد وحداته وإلى أي زمن ينسب تأليف كل وحدة فيه كان لابد من تحليل النص تحليلا وافيا يهتم باللغة (المصطلحات، والألفاظ، والأساليب البلاغية المستخدمة فيه)، ويهتم بالفجوات داخل النص أو التكرار، وبذلك يتمكن الباحث من تحديد بداية النص ونهايته ليقسم السفر إلى وحدات أدبية، بعد ذلك ينظر الباحث إلى هذه الوحدات ليقرر إن كانت متناسقة في لغتها وبلاغتها والموضوعات والأفكار التي تطرحها وبالتالي يحكم بأصالة النص، أم أنها وحدات متباينة ومتعارضة أو غير متناسقة، وبالتالي يقرر أن النص ينتمي لأكثر من مؤلف.

وإذا قرر الباحث عدم وحدة النص فإن الخطوة التالية تكون محاولة تحديد زمن كل وحدة بناء على مقارنة لغتها بلغة نصوص أخرى، أو بتحليل الأحداث المذكورة أو بأي وسيلة أخرى ممكنة، وتفتقد أكثر أسفار العهد القديم إلى وحدة النص؛ فسفر إشعيا يقسم إلى ثلاث وحدات، وسفر أرميا يقسم إلى وحدتين، وأسفار التوراة الخمسة تقسم إلى أربع أو خمس وحدات رئيسية ثم تتفرع بعد ذلك، وسفر المزامير يقسم كذلك إلى العديد من الوحدات... وهكذا مع أكثر أسفار العهد القديم.

و اخيرا مدرسة النقد المصدريمن الضروري بداية أن نوضح ماذا نعني بكلمة مصدر؛ تعني كلمة مصدر: رد التوراة إلى مصادرها الأصلية وإن تعددت، فنتائج الدراسات الحديثة تثبت أن التوراة اشترك في كتابتها أجيال متعاقبة، وكان لكل جيل اتجاهه وأفكاره بل وألفاظه ومصطلحاته الخاصة، وهذا الاتجاه يسمى في علم نقد العهد القديم مصدرا.

وتعد مدرسة النقد المصدري واحدة من أهم الاتجاهات التي تدرس العهد القديم إن لم تكن أهمها على الإطلاق، لقد كان الاعتقاد القديم الذي توارثه اليهود المحافظون والمسيحيون يؤكد على كتابة موسى لأسفار التوراة الخمسة، إلى أن جاءت الإشارات الرمزية للعالم اليهودي إبراهام بن عزرا (12 ق م) لتشير إلى أن موسى عليه السلام ليس هو من كتب التوراة، وأن هذه التوراة كتبت بعد قرون من وفاته عليه السلام، وقد تأيدت هذه الرؤية فيما بعد على يد الفيلسوف اليهودي الهولندي باروخ سبينوزا (17 ق م).

لكن مثل هذه الآراء لم يكتب لها سعة الانتشار في ذلك الوقت، إلى أن جاء طبيب فرنسي يدعى "جان أستروك" (18 ق م) ليقول إن قصة الخلق الواردة في الإصحاحات الثلاثة الأولى من سفر التكوين تستخدم اسمين للتعبير عن الإله: الأول هو اسم "يهوه"، والثاني الاسم "إلوهيم" وكانت تلك هي بداية الحديث عن وجود مصدرين (اليهوي والإلوهيمي)، لكن الأمر في ذلك الوقت اقتصر على قصة الخلق فقط إلى أن ظهر "إلجن" وتحدث عن تطبيق هذه النظرية على سفر التكوين ككل وقسّم المصدر الإلوهيمي إلى مصدرين ليصبح الحديث عن ثلاثة مصادر (اليهوي والإلوهيمي والكهنوتي)، وأصبحت دراسة هذه المصادر تطبق على الأسفار الأربعة الأولى من التوراة (التكوين، والخروج، واللاويين، والعدد)، إلى أن اكتشف العالم الألماني "دي فته" المصدر التثنوي الذي يرتبط أساسا بسفر التثنية وهو السفر الخامس من أسفار التوراة، وأصبح الحديث عن أربعة مصادر منذ ذلك الوقت، وإن كان بعض الباحثين قد زاد عليها مصدرا خامسا، كما قام آخرون بتقطيع هذه المصادر إلى أجزاء صغيرة لتصبح التوراة مفتتة إلى عشرات الأجزاء.

وقد وصلت مدرسة النقد المصدري إلى أوجها على يد عدد من الباحثين الألمان (رويس، وجراف، وفلهاوزن) وسميت نظرية المصادر اختصارا باسم "نظرية فلهاوزن" على أساس أن جهوده كانت الأبرز فيها، وبالطبع فقد تعرضت هذه النظرية لنقد قوي خاصة في الدوائر البريطانية والأمريكية وبين الكاثوليك الرومان عامة واليهود أيضا، وتعالت الأصوات ضد "الكفر الألماني" و"الجانب المظلم من التنوير" الذي يتعامل مع الكتاب المقدس وكأنه كتاب عادي.

لقد نظرت مدرسة النقد المصدري إلى التوراة واعتبرت أنها قد مرت بمراحل عدة لتصل إلينا بهذا الشكل، وأن كتّابا ذوي أفكار مختلفة وأساليب لغوية متباينة شاركوا في عملية التدوين تلك، وأن كل اتجاه من الاتجاهات التي كان ينتمي إليها هؤلاء الكتاب كان يمثل في الحقيقة فكرا قائما بذاته نشأ في ظروف تختلف عن الظروف التي نشأت فيها الاتجاهات الأخرى، وأنه في مرحلة ما من التاريخ القديم تم مزج تلك الأجزاء المتفرقة كلها معا في بوتقة واحدة لتشكل التوراة.

وكان واضحا أن عمل هذه المدرسة تطور من فكرة تتحدث عن اختلاف أسماء الألوهية في قصة الخلق في سفر التكوين، إلى ملاحظة أن هذا الاختلاف يتخطى مسألة الأسماء إلى الأفكار والتوجهات، وأن هذا الاختلاف كان في الحقيقة يعبر عن وجود اتجاهين فكريين أو مصدرين في هذه القصة، ثم تطور الأمر فيما بعد إلى الحديث عن ثلاثة مصادر وتتبعها في سفر التكوين، ثم تتبعها في أسفار التوراة الأربعة (التكوين، والخروج، واللاويين، والعدد)، حتى تم اكتشاف مصدر رابع ليصبح الحديث عن أربعة مصادر في أسفار التوراة الخمسة؛ وهذه المصادر هي: "المصدر اليهوي" ويرجع زمنه إلى منتصف القرن العاشر أو التاسع ق.م.، و"المصدر الإلوهيمي" ويرجع للقرن التاسع أو الثامن ق.م.، و"المصدر التثنوي" ويرجع للربع الأخير من القرن السابع ق.م.، ثم "المصدر الكهنوتي" ويرجع زمنه إلى منتصف القرن السادس ق.م.

وهذه المصادر تم جمعها معا في أواخر القرن السادس أو أوائل القرن الخامس ق.م. لتشكل معا أسفار التوراة، وسرعان ما اتسعت حدود عمل مدرسة النقد المصدري بعد أن بدأ الباحثون تتبع أثر المصادر الأربعة خارج أسفار التوراة إلى أسفار الأنبياء والمكتوبات، ورغم ما يربو على قرنين ونصف هي عمر مدرسة النقد المصدري فما زالت تحظى بالاهتمام الأكبر عند الباحثين في مجال دراسات العهد القديم.

وقد كان من نتائج الأبحاث التي عملت وفق منهج النقد المصدري أن أصبحت الأوساط العلمية تؤكد أن فكرة كتابة موسى عليه السلام للتوراة مستبعدة تماما، وغير منطقية، وذلك خلافا لما ظل سائدا في الدوائر الكنسية وعند المحافظين اليهود؛ حيث ظلوا يؤكدون على كتابة موسى عليه السلام للتوراة، رغم أن الشواهد كلها كانت تثبت عكس ذلك، كذلك أصبح واضحا أن التوراة تأثرت بالآداب القديمة لشعوب بابل وآشور ومصر والكنعانيين، بل وتأثرت بالمعتقدات القديمة الوثنية لهذه الشعوب أيضا؛ وربما كان ذلك مدخلا لموضوع آخر.
انتهي كلام دكتور احمد 

اسمحوا لي بالعودة

*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*كان ما سبق تفنيدا للتوراة كمصدر تاريخي لا يمكننا الوثوق به
و لكن ما موقف الاسلام من ذلك 
يقول الله سبحانه وتعالى : (( وَأَنْزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ مُصَدِّقًا لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ وَمُهَيْمِنًا عَلَيْهِ فَاحْكُمْ بَيْنَهُمْ بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ )) [ المائدة : 48 ] فقد أخبر سبحانه وتعالى أن كتابه العزيز مهمين على جميع الكتب قبله . وانه مصدق لها، وأن هذا التصديق لا يعني التسليم بكل ما ورد فيها بل هو على مستوى الهيمنة عليها كما أشارت الآية الكريمة . قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما : (( المهيمن الأمين والقرآن أمين على كل كتاب قبله )) وقال ابن عباس ايضاً : (( المهيمن : الحاكم )) . وكلا قوليه هنا صحيح . فالقرآن الكريم هو الأمين والحاكم على ما في الكتب السابقة . قال ابن جرير :
(( القرآن أمين على الكتب المتقدمة فما وافقه منها فهو حق وما خالفه منها فهو باطل)). قال الامام ابن تيمية : (( فجعل القرآن مهيمناً والمهيمن الشاهد الحاكم المؤتمن فهو يحكم بما فيها مما لم ينسخه الله، ويشهد بتصديق ما فيها مما لم يبدل )) .
يقول الاستاذ أحمد الشايب أن القرآن الكريم مهيمن على كل ما سواه من تاريخ و كتب سماوية، و هو مصدق لها فيما لم يحرف، و مبين لما كانوا يخفون و يحرفون فيقول الله سبحانه وتعالى : (( يأهل الكتاب قد جاءكم رسولنا يبين لكم كثيراً مما كنتم تخفون من الكتاب )) . ويقول جل جلاله : (( ان هذا القرآن يقص على بني اسرائيل أكثر الذي هم فيه يختلفون )) . وبالتالي نحن نؤمن بأن القرآن الكريم لايمكن أن يتحاكم إلى التاريخ القديم و لا التوراة و الانجيل، اذ ثبت أنه الثقة الحجة، و أنه هو الذي يهيمن على ما سواه و أن قصصه حق لا شك فيه . ولقد اتخذت الهيمنة القرآنية على الكتب السابقة صوراً عديدة  منها ما يلي :
الصورة الأولى : انه جمع محاسن الكتب السابقة واستيعاب محتوياتها ، ضرورة كون القرآن آخر الكتب السماوية، أنزله الله على خاتم الرسل لتنظيم الحياة على النطاق العالمي بعد أن بلغت البشرية رشدها .
الصورة الثانية : نفي الأمور الدخيلة في الكتب السماوية بعد أن طال عليها الأمد بما كتبته أيدي أتباعها من وقت لآخر كما تمليه أهواؤهم ومصالحهم ، وتصدى القرآن لهذه الصنيعة التي يمكن وصفها اعتداء على قدسية الكتب السماوية . خصوصا وان الله وكلهم وجعلهم أمناء عليها .
الصورة الثالثة : كشف الحقائق المكتومة كقوله سبحانه وتعالى عن التوراة واليهود :
(( وَمَا قَدَرُوا اللَّهَ حَقَّ قَدْرِهِ إِذْ قَالُوا مَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ عَلَى بَشَرٍ مِنْ شَيْءٍ قُلْ مَنْ أَنْزَلَ الْكِتَابَ الَّذِي جَاءَ بِهِ مُوسَى نُورًا وَهُدًى لِلنَّاسِ تَجْعَلُونَهُ قَرَاطِيسَ تُبْدُونَهَا وَتُخْفُونَ كَثِيرًا وَعُلِّمْتُمْ مَا لَمْ تَعْلَمُوا أَنْتُمْ وَلَا آبَاؤُكُمْ قُلِ اللَّهُ ثُمَّ ذَرْهُمْ فِي خَوْضِهِمْ يَلْعَبُونَ )) وقوله " تجعلونه قراطيس تبدونها وتخفون كثيرا " أي تجعلون جملتها قراطيس أي قطعا تكتبونها من الكتاب الذي بأيديكم وتحرفون منها ما تحرفون وتبدلون وتتأولون وتقولون هذا من عند الله أي في كتابه المنزل وما هو من عند الله ولهذا قال " تجعلونه قراطيس تبدونها وتخفون كثيرا
هذا وان موقف العقيدة الإسلامية من كتب التوراة والاناجيل الحالية هو ان مضمون كل نص من نصوصهما ، سواء كان خبراً تاريخياً ، أو حقيقة علمية ، أو حكماً شرعياً : إن صدقه القرآن أو صدقته السنة فهو مقبول عندنا يقيناً ، وإن كذبه القرآن أو كذبته السنة فهو مردود يقيناً .
واما إن سكت القرآن وسكتت السنة عن تصديق أو تكذيب مضمون نص من نصوص التوراة والانجيل ، فإننا نسكت عنه ، فلا نصدق ولا نكذب ، لأحتمال الصدق والكذب فيه، وذلك مصداقاً لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحديث الذي رواه ابي داود : (( ما حدثكم أهل الكتاب فلا تصدقوهم ولا تكذبوهم، وقولوا آمنا بالله ورسله، فإن كان باطلاً لم تصدقوه، وإن كان حقاً لم تكذبوه )) ، إلا إذا دلت دلائل الواقع على تصديقه أو تكذيبه ، فإننا نتبع حكم هذه الدلائل من تصديق أو تكذيب .

وعلى هذا يتضح أننا عندما نستشهد بشيء من كتبهم نستشهد بشيء عندنا ما يؤيده أنه حق لا بمجرد الهوى أو اتباع الظن0

و هذا هو ملخص ما اريد قولة في المداخلة السابقة و هذه المداخلة
اذا تعارض نصان احدهما قراني و الاخر توراتي فالاصدق هو النص القراني

اذا ما اوجه التشابه و الاختلاف بين الرواية القرانية و الرواية التوراتية في قصة موسي و فرعون و قبلها قصة يوسف و الملك و قبلهما قصة دخول ابراهيم عليه السلام الي مصر

اسمحوا لي بالعودة*

----------


## ابن طيبة

* 
    إجمال القول إن القرآن الكريم أدق وثيقة سماوية بين يدي المجتمع البشرى. وبالتالي فهو أصدق مصدر للتاريخ ومن هنا ففي وسع المؤرخـين على مر العصور أن ينهلوا من معينه الثر الذي لا ينضب. كيف لا وهـذا الكتاب الحكيم الذي لا تحصى عجائبه قد حوى بين دفتيه عيون أخبار الأمم السالفة. وفي هذا قال النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام: "ستكون فتن قيل وما المخرج منها؟ قال كتاب الله فيه نبأ ما قبلكم وخبر ما بعدكم وحكم ما بينكم " أخرجه الترمذي وغيره. انظر السيوطى: الإتقان في علوم القرآن. ص125 ـ126.
     وإذا كانت إشارات القرآن إلى الأمم السالفة بحاجة إلى مزيد من الشرح والتفصيل، فإن الكشـوف الأثريـة مازالت تتمخض من حـين إلى آخر عن بعض الحقائق التي من شأنها أن تلقى أضـواء ساطعـة على ما ورد في القرآن الكريم. وغني عن البيان أن أعمال المنقبين عن آثار الماضي ذات أهمية كبرى ليس في كشف النقاب عن التاريخ القديم فحسب، بل لأنها تعيننا أيضا على فهم معاني القرآن. وحقيقة الأمر أن علم الآثار وأعمال الحفريات، وإن حققت بعض الإنجـازات في هذا الحقـل، إلا أنها لازالت تقصـر عن عرض أخبار الماضين بصـورة متكـاملة. على أن الأمل كبير في أن يتقدم العلم وتتطور وسائل التكنولوجيا الحديثة فتكشف من الحقائق ما يوضـح للباحثيـن معاني الآيات البينات وما تضمنت من إشارات وقصص، فتخـرس ألسنة المرجفين والحاقدين على الإسلام والمسلمين والطاعنين في كتاب الله المبيـن. وتعـين فوق ذلـك على إجـلاء صورة الماضي فنكون على بينة من تاريخ العالم القديم. وعلى الله قصد السبيل 

و انني من اشد المؤمنين بهذه الايات الكريمة قال تعالى: {مَا فَرَّطْنَا فِي الْكِتَابِ مِنْ شَيْءٍ}. الأنعام:38 وقال جل شأنه: {َنَزَّلْنَا عَلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ تِبْيَاناً لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ}. النحل:89  
 وعن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه أنه قال: "من أراد العلم فعليه بالقرآن فإن فيه خبر الأولين والآخرين"  " جلال الدين عبد الرحمن السيوطي: الإتقان في علوم القرآن ج2 (بيروت1973 م). ص 26 "

وفي تقديري... أنه ليس على المؤرخ حرج في أن يستنبط حقائق التاريخ من آيات الله البينـات. فالقـرآن مأدبـة الله، وهو أدسم الموائد قاطبة. ويمكن لكل من أوتى حظا من العلم أن يتناول ما يناسبه من هذه المائدة الدسمة علما بأن فريقا من العلماء قد جوز استعمال بعض آيات القرآن في التصانيف والرسائل والخطب. والتاريخ علم ويمكن أن نأخذه من القرآن. وعلى حد تعبير الزركشي: "وكل علم من العلوم منتزع من القرآن، وإلا فليس له برهان"

هذا و الله و رسوله اعلي و اعلم

من هذا فان مصدرنا الاول عند عرض فرضيتنا هو القران الكريم ثم الاثار المتروكة  الاحداث المكتوبة والمنقوشة على تلك الاثار ما خلفه القدماء من لفائف مكتوب عليها اخبارهم وادابهم وعلومهم 

انتهيت من مقدمة الموضوع
فاذا كان هناك تعقيب من الاخوة الافاضل فليرد عليه و نتبادل النقاش حول ما سوف يعقب به و لنترك مجالا لذلك 48 ساعة من الان ثم لاستانف فرضيتي بعد ذلك
و الله و لي التوفيق*

----------


## ذو رأى رشيد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمأخى العزيز / ابن طيبة  , سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
يمكنك أن تدخل فى لب الموضوع فى أى وقت تشاء دون الالتزام بالموعد الذى حددته لأن أى نقاش الآن لما طرحته فى مقدمتك سوف يحيد بنا عن الطريق ويدخل بنا الى تيه مثل تيه بنى اسرائيل
بالطبع أنا لا أسلم لك بكل ما أوردته فى مقدمتك , وان كنت أتفق معك فى الكثير منه , ولكن اثارة نقاط الاختلاف الآن لن يكون من مصلحة البحث , وقد كانت لنا عبرة فيما مضى من سجالات أدت فى مرة من المرات الى حذف مداخلتى , ولا يلدغ مؤمن من جحر مرتين !!
اننى أدرك جيدا أن مقدمتك الطويلة هذه هى مجرد توطئة وتمهيد لفرضية جديدة لك تنتشل (مصر) القرآنية من موقعها الحالى بوادى النيل لتهوى بها الى موقع بعيد فى الجزيرة العربية !
وبرغم رفضى القاطع لهذه الفرضية فانه لا بأس من النظر فى الأدلة و البراهين التى سوف تقدمها والتى أعتقد الآن - بعد مقدمتك هذه - أنك سوف تقصرها على القرآن الكريم دون التوراة , أليس هذا هو ما ترمى اليه ؟! ولتذهب (مصرايم) التوراتية الى الجحيم , ومعها مدينتى (رعمسيس) و (بيتوم) !!
بل ولقب (فرعون) نفسه !! لقد سقطت حجية التوراة اذا وبالكامل !!
ومع ذلك أقول لك : لا بأس , سوف أوافقك اذا قدمت لنا أدلة قرآنية ترقى الى نفس مستوى تنحية التوراة جانبا , أعنى أدلة لها نفس خطورة و اهمية هذا النهج الذى انتتهجته
دعنا ننظر فى أدلتك القرآنية مع بالغ احترامى وتقديرى

----------


## ابن طيبة

*و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته اخي الفاضل ذو راي رشيد
قصدت بالنقاش علي ما طرحت
ان مصادر التاريخ في فرضيتي هي :
القران الكريم و السنة المطهرة
ثم الاثار المكتشفة حتي الان
ثم ما كتب علي هذه الاثار من نقوش
ثم ما ورد عنهم من لفائف او برديات
و انا هنا لم اشر الي اي اتجاه قد اتجه اليه و لا ما هو لب فرضيتي و انما ما قصدته ان اعدد مصادري و المنهج الذي اتبعه عند عرض نظريتي و هو منهج مبني علي المقارنة بين الرواية التوراتية الاقدم عهدا و رواية القران الكريم الاحدث و مقارنة الناتج بما اكتشف من اثار او بما لدينا من متون عن الاقدمون و هل يتوافقان ام يختلفان 
و لقد اوردت مثالا واحدا عن حالة تزوير التاريخ و كذلك محاولة تطويع الاثار المكتشفة لاثبات ان هناك احداث جرت علي ارض فلسطين و هي ليست كذلك
و لو عدت اخي الفاضل الي الصفحات السابقة من عمر هذا الموضوع لعلمت انني من غير المؤيدين لفرضية ان احداث القصة قد تكون قد حدثت خارج مصر و لكن لي فرضية ان القصة قد حدثت في مصر و ليس عليها ادلة او براهين و لي فرضية ان القصة حدثت برمتها خرج مصر و لها بعض الادلة و البراهين - رغم عدم اقتناعي حتي الان بذلك- و لكن دائما ما تاتي الافكار التي قد نراها مجنونة احيانا باكتشافات ثرية
تقبل تقديري و احترامي
و انتظر راي باقي الاخوة المشاركين
دمتم بخير*

----------


## ذو رأى رشيد

وأنا معكم من المنتظرين

----------


## غريب الدار

أخي الفاضل سيد إبراهيم 
أخي الفاضل بن طيبة
أختي الفاضلة منتهى الروح
أخواني الأعزاء
بارك الله فيكم جميعا 
ليس لدي أدنى شك في أنكم و جميع المخلصين الشرفاء في العالم كله قلبا و قالبا مع أهلنا في غزة
نصرهم الله و ثبتهم على صبرهم و تقبل شهدائهم في فسيح جناتة و أثابكم و أثابنا عن ما نستطيع لمساعدهم خير جزاء
هو إبتلاء و إختبار
و النار تجلي المعدن الأصيل النفيس و تخلصة و تنقية من الشوائب و الرفث

----------


## ذو رأى رشيد

أخى الفاضل / غريب الدار
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لاتحسبن أننى من اللاهية قلوبهم عما يحدث لأهلنا فى غزة الجريحة , بل اننى - ان لم تكن قد لاحظت بعد  - كنت أول من أشار الى مأساة غزة فى هذه القاعة ( أنظر المشاركة رقم652 بالصفحة 44 )
اننى أتابع أولا بأول ما يجرى على الأرض هناك وعلى موقع (المركز الفلسطينى للاعلام) الناطق الرسمى للمقاومة , نحن يا أخى أمة واحدة و جسد واحد اذا اشتكى عضو منه تداعى له سائر الأعضاء بالسهر والحمى كما قال الحبيب المصطفى صلوات الله وسلامه عليه
ان قلوبنا تدمى لمجازر ابناء القردة والخنازير ولكن رجاءنا فى الله لا حد له , وكم من فئة قليلة غلبت فئة كثيرة باذن الله , تحياتى و تعازيى الحارة

----------


## منتهى الروح

تحياتي للجميع ...

استاذي ابن طيبه  مقدمتك رائعه ..وليس هناك ادنى شك في ان القران الكريم هو المرشد الاساسي لكل هذه الاحداث  التي  حصلت  ..ولكن القران ذكر(( مواقع ))هذه الاحداث من باب الايجاز ..ولم يفصلها ..والتورات قد تكون اوجزت بعض الشيء في هذه الاحداث ..وخصوصا احداث نبي الله موسى ...فبتالي كان على العلماء والمفسرين ان يستعينوو ببعض ماذكر في التورات اذا كان ليس له اي ضرر على الدين  ولا يتعارض مع القران والسنه حتى وان كان محرف  ...فالغرض مجمله العضه والعبره 

ولكن متى كان هذا التفسير للاحداث وفي اي وقت واي زمان ؟ ...هل كان علمائنا ذو درايه شامله وواسعه بالمنطقه الجغرافيه  للأحداث ؟...ويعلمون ادق التفاصيل فيها؟ ...اكيد  (( لا  ))... فبالتالي ...تفسيراتهم  بتكون للشيء المعلوم والمعروف وقتها والأقرب للسمع والبصر ...فمن غير المنطقي ان اترك شيء قد علم يقين اسمه ومكانه وحاله  وافسره بشيء اخر لم يعلم ولم يسمع عنه شيء وخصوصا ان القصه قد حدثت في اكثر من موقع وبعض هذه المواقع تعد الى الأن مجهوله لم تصل اليها ارجل العلماء والمكتشفين و لم يحدث فيها اي استكشافات او بحوث او اثاريات ..فبتالي اي نظرية راح تتطرق الى هذا الموضوع بالتفصيل وتسرد الاحداث من باب اليقين  ستكون  مبتوره ..وغير مستوفية الشروط  وستكون ك سابقتها .

 ننتظر ما سوف يخطه قلمك الرائع  ولا تتاخر به علينا ...

تحياتي

----------


## الصاعق

*أخي العزيز إبن طيبة* 

*لقد قرأت اهتمام بالغ المقدمة الممتازة التي وضعتها، ورغم إني اتفق معك تماماً في المعطيات التي قدمتها، فأني ولا شك أختلف معك تماماً كذلك في النتيجة التي خرجت بها.*

*التوارة تحتوي على أخطاء تاريخية، هذا لا شك فيه، ولكنه غير كافي لاستبعادها كمصدر من المصادر التاريخية خاصة في قصة فرعون الخروج، وذلك لأن كل النصوص التاريخية التي تركها الأقدمون تحتوي على أخطاء أو مبالغات أو حتى تزييف أو بالشكل المهذب وجهة نظر في الأحداث التاريخية، يمكنك أن تقارن مثلاً التدوين المصري والحيثي لمعركة قادش وشتشعر بأنك تقرأ عن معركتين منفصلتين.*

*وخلاصة ما أقول إن التوارة بها بعض الأخطاء التاريخية التي تحدث عنهاالكثير من النقاد وأمكنها معروفة، لنها ايضاص تحتوي على العديد من المعلومات التاريخية الصحيحة، وبذلك تصبح مثلها مثل أي تدوين تاريخي، هي تعبر عن وجهة نظر الشعب اليهودي في الأحداث ويجب أن نعاملها على هذا الأساس فناقرن ما جاء فيها مع المعطيات القرأنية والتاريخية.*

*قضية فرعون الخروج بالذات لا يمكن استبعاد المصدر التوارتي منها، فبالنسبة للمصادر التاريخية فسنجد التدوين المصري خال تماماً من أي معلومات حول تلك القصة، فلا يبقى لدينا سوى النص القرأني والتوراتي، والنص القرأني أورد القصة على سبيل العظة والعبرة ومن أجل ذلك مثلها مثل عشرات القصص في القرأن، تجد النص قفز فوق الزمان والمكان، وركزعلى الحكمة وليس على التدوين التاريخي، وبذلك فإن النص القرأني لن يمدك بتفاصيل تاريخية، النص التوارتي بالمقابل غني بالمعلومات التي يمكن أن تتحرى عنها وتنقدها للتوصل إلى طرح تاريخي حول تلك النقطة وذلك راجع لطبيعة النص التوراتي والذي هو في الحقيقة تدوين لتاريخ الشعب الإسرائيلي من وجهة نظرهم بأكثر مما هو نص ديني.*

*على كل استمر في بركة الله*

----------


## ذو رأى رشيد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيماخى العزيز / الصاعق
اضم صوتى الى صوتك , وان كنت أرى أن التوراة هى أكثر من مجرد (وجهة نظر فى التاريخ)
أجل , هى دون القرآن الكريم الذى جاء مهيمنا عليها , ولكن لا تنس أن القرآن جاء كذلك مصدقا لها
أجل هى تحفل بالأخطاء التاريخية , ولكنها تحفل كذلك بالكثير من الحقائق والمعلومات الصادقة
ولا أخفيك سرا اذا قلت لك : لقد تمكنت - بعون الله وفضله - من كشف هوية فرعون موسى عن طريق كشف ( العلاقة الجدلية) ما بين القرآن والتوراة , ولهذا حديث آخر فاننى لا أريد أن أستبق الأحداث , تحياتى

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الاخوة الافاضل ذو راي رشيد
غريب الدار
منتهي الروح
الصاعق
اذا جميعكم متفقين ان التوراة جاءت بالتفاصيل الدقيقة للقصة ككل اما القران فقد اوردها بدون ذكر اماكن و كان الغرض من ذكرها هو العبرة و العظة و انه يجب الروجوع للتوراة للاستئناس بها و وضعها كمرجعية نلتجأ اليها و ان كنت اتفق معكم تمام الاتفاق في الجزء الاول الا اني اختلف معكم في الجزئية الاخيرة لانني سوف اتخذ هذا الموقف من التوراة (( ما حدثكم أهل الكتاب فلا تصدقوهم ولا تكذبوهم، وقولوا آمنا بالله ورسله، فإن كان باطلاً لم تصدقوه، وإن كان حقاً لم تكذبوه )) ، إلا إذا دلت دلائل الواقع على تصديقه أو تكذيبه ، فإننا نتبع حكم هذه الدلائل من تصديق أو تكذيب .و هنا سوف احاول ان اقدم الدلائل و البراهين لا علي تكذيب بعض ما جاء في التوراة -حاشا لله - و انما علي اثبات عدم صحتها و عدم توافقها مع ما جاء من القران
و لسوف اضع نصب عيني دائما قوله جل شأنه: {َنَزَّلْنَا عَلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ تِبْيَاناً لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ}. النحل:89 

*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*و لناتي الي المقارنة بين الرواية التوراتية و رواية القران للقصة 

يقول سبحانه و تعالي في قصة موسي عليه السلام و السامري : 
{قَالَ فَاذْهَبْ فَإِنَّ لَكَ فِي الْحَيَاةِ أَن تَقُولَ لَا مِسَاسَ وَإِنَّ لَكَ مَوْعِداً لَّنْ تُخْلَفَهُ وَانظُرْ إِلَى إِلَهِكَ الَّذِي ظَلْتَ عَلَيْهِ عَاكِفاً لَّنُحَرِّقَنَّهُ ثُمَّ لَنَنسِفَنَّهُ فِي الْيَمِّ نَسْفاً }طه97

و تقول التوراة 
" و اما خطيتكم العجل الذي صنعتموه فاخذته و احرقته بالنار و رضضته و طحنته جيدا حتى نعم كالغبار ثم طرحت غباره في النهر المنحدر من الجبل " سفر التثنية الاصحاح التاسع - الاية 21

يا الله ... قصة موسي و السامري حدثت فصولها في سيناء كلنا متفق علي ذلك اذا اي نهر منحدر من الجبل التي تتحدث عنه التوراة و اليس اليم المذكور في الاية 97 من سورة طه فسره علماء التفسير علي انه البحر 
و لو قلنا جدلا ان علماء التفسير اخطأوا و ان المقصود باليم في هذه الاية بالذات هو النهر فاي نهر بالله عليكم ينحدر من جبال سيناء هل كان هذا وقت سيول و هذه السيول انشأت مخرات اطلقوا عليها انهارا اترك لكم التفسير*

----------


## ذو رأى رشيد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيميا أخى العزيز ..دعك من اعتقاداتنا بشان التوراة وأعرض رؤيتك أنت
ألم أقل لك من ذى قبل أن نقاش ما جاء فى مقدمتك سوف يحيد بنا عن الطريق ويدخل بنا الى تيه لا يعلم الا الله مداه و أغواره
ثم اننا لم ننكر أن التوراة قد حفلت بالأخطاء التاريخية , فنحن نتفق معك اذا ولو جزئيا
لا تلق بالا الى آرائنا واستمر فى عرض رؤيتك أنت , تحياتى

----------


## ابن طيبة

*و لنتابع المقارنات

الاية عشرون من الاصحاح التاسع من سفر التثنية :" و على هرون غضب الرب جدا ليبيده فصليت ايضا من اجل هرون في ذلك الوقت "

الاعراف (آية:150): " وَلَمَّا رَجَعَ مُوسَىٰ إِلَىٰ قَوْمِهِ غَضْبَانَ أَسِفًا قَالَ بِئْسَمَا خَلَفْتُمُونِي مِنْ بَعْدِي ۖ أَعَجِلْتُمْ أَمْرَ رَبِّكُمْ ۖ وَأَلْقَى الْأَلْوَاحَ وَأَخَذَ بِرَأْسِ أَخِيهِ يَجُرُّهُ إِلَيْهِ ۚ قَالَ ابْنَ أُمَّ إِنَّ الْقَوْمَ اسْتَضْعَفُونِي وَكَادُوا يَقْتُلُونَنِي فَلَا تُشْمِتْ بِيَ الْأَعْدَاءَ وَلَا تَجْعَلْنِي مَعَ الْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ (150)
"

و لا ادري متي ذُكر في القران الكريم ان الله تعالي غَضَب علي هارون و ارادَ  إبادته*

----------


## الصاعق

> *و لناتي الي المقارنة بين الرواية التوراتية و رواية القران للقصة* 
> 
> *يقول سبحانه و تعالي في قصة موسي عليه السلام و السامري :* 
> *{قَالَ فَاذْهَبْ فَإِنَّ لَكَ فِي الْحَيَاةِ أَن تَقُولَ لَا مِسَاسَ وَإِنَّ لَكَ مَوْعِداً لَّنْ تُخْلَفَهُ وَانظُرْ إِلَى إِلَهِكَ الَّذِي ظَلْتَ عَلَيْهِ عَاكِفاً لَّنُحَرِّقَنَّهُ ثُمَّ لَنَنسِفَنَّهُ فِي الْيَمِّ نَسْفاً }طه97* 
> *و تقول التوراة* 
> *" و اما خطيتكم العجل الذي صنعتموه فاخذته و احرقته بالنار و رضضته و طحنته جيدا حتى نعم كالغبار ثم طرحت غباره في النهر المنحدر من الجبل " سفر التثنية الاصحاح التاسع - الاية 21* 
> *يا الله ... قصة موسي و السامري حدثت فصولها في سيناء كلنا متفق علي ذلك اذا اي نهر منحدر من الجبل التي تتحدث عنه التوراة و اليس اليم المذكور في الاية 97 من سورة طه فسره علماء التفسير علي انه البحر* 
> 
> *و لو قلنا جدلا ان علماء التفسير اخطأوا و ان المقصود باليم في هذه الاية بالذات هو النهر فاي نهر بالله عليكم ينحدر من جبال سيناء هل كان هذا وقت سيول و هذه السيول انشأت مخرات اطلقوا عليها انهارا اترك لكم التفسير*


*أخي العزيز، كي يكون اعتراضك على هذه النقطة نافذاً يجب أولاً أن تحدد مكان ذلك النهر، وعامة فإن ( نهر ينحدر من جبل ) يبدو حالة نموذجية لنهر موسمي مؤقت من الذين ذخرت بهم سيناء والجزيرة العربية وصحراء مصر الشرقية في تلك الفترة، كما إن مكان التيه حسب النص التوراتي لا يمكن أن يكون سيناء، وعلى هذا فمن الجهتين لا يمكن أن نعتبر هذا تناقضاً واضحاً بين الروايتين.*

*وإن فرض أن هذا الناقض واقع، وهذا أمر يتوقع حدوثه بين المرجعين في بعض النقاط، فهو لا ينسف إمكانية الأخذ بالتوراة إذ أن الاختلاف كان حول تفصيل صغير وهي طبيعة المياه التي تم نسف أو بعثرة رماد العجل فيها، كما لا يمكن الإنكار أن الروايتين اتفقتا على حدوث عبادة العجل والقيام بتدمير صنم العجل من قبل موسى عليه السلام، وبهذا تكن نقاط الاتفاق هي الغالبة في هذا المثال.*

*والملخص، إن هذا الدفع لا يقدم دليلاً دامغاً على وقوع اختلاف في تلك النقطة بين النصين ( مع أني اتوقع وأعرف أن هناك اختلافات في بعض النقاط ) وبالتالي لا يمكن بناء نتيجة صلبة عليه.* 

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## الصاعق

> *و لنتابع المقارنات*
> 
> *الاية عشرون من الاصحاح التاسع من سفر التثنية :" و على هرون غضب الرب جدا ليبيده فصليت ايضا من اجل هرون في ذلك الوقت "* 
> *الاعراف (آية:150): " وَلَمَّا رَجَعَ مُوسَىٰ إِلَىٰ قَوْمِهِ غَضْبَانَ أَسِفًا قَالَ بِئْسَمَا خَلَفْتُمُونِي مِنْ بَعْدِي ۖ أَعَجِلْتُمْ أَمْرَ رَبِّكُمْ ۖ وَأَلْقَى الْأَلْوَاحَ وَأَخَذَ بِرَأْسِ أَخِيهِ يَجُرُّهُ إِلَيْهِ ۚ قَالَ ابْنَ أُمَّ إِنَّ الْقَوْمَ اسْتَضْعَفُونِي وَكَادُوا يَقْتُلُونَنِي فَلَا تُشْمِتْ بِيَ الْأَعْدَاءَ وَلَا تَجْعَلْنِي مَعَ الْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ (150)*
> *"* 
> 
> *و لا ادري متي ذُكر في القران الكريم ان الله تعالي غَضَب علي هارون و ارادَ إبادته*


*بالطبع هذه النقطة وعديد من الأمثلة الأخرى التي تتناقض مع عصمة الأنبياء موجودة في التوارة وهي نقاط واضحة التحريف، ولكن لم لا نركز على النقاط التي تعترض عليها في قصة فرعون الخروج، والتي من شأنها أن تقودنا إلى شخصية ذلك الفرعون؟*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*اذا دعونا نركز علي النقاط التي اعترض عليها في قصة فرعون الخروج كما قال اخي الصاعق*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*هل فرعون اسم علم لا يعرف بالالف و اللام ام انه لقب مثل كسري و قيصر

في رايي الشخصي اسم علم و هذه هي ادلتي من القران الكريم 
لو أفترضنا أن (فرعون ) هو لقب الحاكم فيمصر وأن ( عزيز ) هو لقب الوزير في مصر  فكان من المفترض أن يتعامل القرآن مع اللقبان بنفس الوضعية .. أي طالما أنه لقب فيمكن تعريفه بـــ ( ال ) لنقرأ معا  ماذا قال الله عن امرأة العزيز وماذا قال عن امرأة فرعون 

"قَالَ مَا خَطْبُكُنَّ إِذْ رَاوَدْتُنَّ يُوسُفَ عَنْ نَفْسِهِ ۚ قُلْنَ حَاشَ لِلَّهِ مَا عَلِمْنَا عَلَيْهِ مِنْ سُوءٍ ۚ قَالَتِ امْرَأَتُ الْعَزِيزِ الْآنَ حَصْحَصَ الْحَقُّ أَنَا رَاوَدْتُهُ عَنْ نَفْسِهِ وَإِنَّهُ لَمِنَ الصَّادِقِينَ"  (51) يوسف
 "وَقَالَ نِسْوَةٌ فِي الْمَدِينَةِ امْرَأَتُ الْعَزِيزِ تُرَاوِدُ فَتَاهَا عَنْ نَفْسِهِ ۖ قَدْ شَغَفَهَا حُبًّا ۖ إِنَّا لَنَرَاهَا فِي ضَلَالٍ مُبِينٍ " (30) يوسف 

واضح كل الوضوح هنا ان عزير ليس اسم علم و انما لقب لمنصب ما في مصر فكما نري هنا أن القرآن تعامل مع اللقب ( عزيز ) معرفا بــ ( ال )

دعونا الان نري كيف تعامل القران مع لفظ فرعون 

" وَضَرَبَ اللَّهُ مَثَلًا لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا امْرَأَتَ فِرْعَوْنَ إِذْ قَالَتْ رَبِّ ابْنِ لِي عِنْدَكَ بَيْتًا فِي الْجَنَّةِ وَنَجِّنِي مِنْ فِرْعَوْنَ وَعَمَلِهِ وَنَجِّنِي مِنَ الْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ " (11) التحريم
 "وَقَالَتِ امْرَأَتُ فِرْعَوْنَ قُرَّتُ عَيْنٍ لِي وَلَكَ ۖ لَا تَقْتُلُوهُ عَسَىٰ أَنْ يَنْفَعَنَا أَوْ نَتَّخِذَهُ وَلَدًا وَهُمْ لَا يَشْعُرُونَ"  (9) القصص

كما نري أن النص القراني تناول الحديث عن  امرأة فرعون ليس كما تناوله  مع امرأة العزيز .. ففرعون هنا ليس معرفا بــ ( ال ) لأن فرعون هنا هو إسم لشخص وليس لقب . و لنقارن ما سبق بقوله تعالي في الآيات التالية :

 "ضرب الله مثلا للذين كفروا امرأة نوح وامرأة لوط كانتا تحت عبدين من عبادنا صالحين فخانتاهما فلم يغنيا عنهما من الله شيئا وقيل ادخلا النار مع الداخلين"  
"إذ قالت امرأة عمران رب إني نذرت لك ما في بطني محررا فتقبل مني إنك أنت السميع العليم" 

فكما نري أن النص القرآني تعامل مع امرأة فرعون مثلما تعامل مع امرأة نوح وامرأة لوط وامرأة عمران .. فكما أن كلمات نوح ولوط وعمران ليست القابا  ففرعون أيضا ليس لقبا وإلا كان القرآن تعامل مع امرأة فرعون مثلما تعامل مع امرأة العزيز 

هذا و الله و رسوله اعلي و اعلم





*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*فيما سبق كان تناولنا للموضوع من جهة الرواية القرانية للاحداث

اما التوراة فعندما تناولت قصة موسي جاء فيها ذكر فرعون
و عندما تحدثت عن ملك يوسف اطلقت عليه ايضا فرعون
و عندما تكلمت عن ملك ابراهيم اطلقت ايضا لفظ فرعون 

دون ان تاتي باي ذكر لهذا الخلاف الواضح المهم جدا جدا الذي جاء به القران فيوسف تعامل مع العزيز ثم وصل شانه للملك كمفسر للاحلام فقال الملك اتوني به

اما موسي فقد تعامل مع فرعون المتأله كملك ايضا و هذا كلام فرعون نفسه اليس لي ملك مصر و هذه الانهار تجري من تحتي !!!
هو ايضا ملك اذا هو الملك فرعون*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*ماذا عن هامان
هامان ذو الدور المحوري في قصة موسي و فرعون في الرواية القرانية 

لا يوجد له اي اثر  في قصة موسي و فرعون التواراتية !!!!!!!!!!!!!

و انما ذكر علي انه شخص يكره اليهود في قصة استير و كان اسمه بالكامل هامان بن همداثا الاجاجي 

سفر استير 3 من  1 : 15
1" بعد هذه الأمور عظّم الملك احشويروش هامان بن همداثا الاجاجي ورقّاه وجعل كرسيه فوق جميع الرؤساء الذين معه. 
2 فكان كل عبيد الملك الذين بباب الملك يجثون ويسجدون لهامان لانه هكذا اوصى به الملك. واما مردخاي فلم يجث ولم يسجد. 
3 فقال عبيد الملك الذين بباب الملك لمردخاي لماذا تتعدّى امر الملك. 
4 واذ كانوا يكلمونه يوما فيوما ولم يكن يسمع لهم اخبروا هامان ليروا هل يقوم كلام مردخاي لانه اخبرهم بانه يهودي. 
5 ولما رأى هامان ان مردخاي لا يجثو ولا يسجد له امتلأ هامان غضبا. 
6 وازدري في عينيه ان يمد يده الى مردخاي وحده لانهم اخبروه عن شعب مردخاي فطلب هامان ان يهلك جميع اليهود الذين في كل مملكة احشويروش شعب مردخاي
7 في الشهر الاول اي شهر نيسان في السنة الثانية عشرة للملك احشويروش كانوا يلقون فورا اي قرعة امام هامان من يوم الى يوم ومن شهر الى شهر الى الثاني عشر اي شهر اذار. 
8 فقال هامان للملك احشويروش انه موجود شعب ما متشتت ومتفرق بين الشعوب في كل بلاد مملكتك وسننهم مغايرة لجميع الشعوب وهم لا يعملون سنن الملك فلا يليق بالملك تركهم. 
9 فاذا حسن عند الملك فليكتب ان يبادوا وانا ازن عشرة آلاف وزنة من الفضة في ايدي الذين يعملون العمل ليؤتى بها الى خزائن الملك. 
10 فنزع الملك خاتمه من يده واعطاه لهامان بن همداثا الاجاجي عدو اليهود. 
11 وقال الملك لهامان الفضة قد أعطيت لك والشعب ايضا لتفعل به ما يحسن في عينيك
12 فدعي كتّاب الملك في الشهر الاول في اليوم الثالث عشر منه وكتب حسب كل ما أمر به هامان الى مرازبة الملك والى ولاة بلاد فبلاد والى رؤساء شعب فشعب كل بلاد ككتابتها وكل شعب كلسانه كتب باسم الملك احشويروش وختم بخاتم الملك
13 وأرسلت الكتابات بيد السعاة الى كل بلدان الملك لاهلاك وقتل وابادة جميع اليهود من الغلام الى الشيخ والاطفال والنساء في يوم واحد في الثالث عشر من الشهر الثاني عشر اي شهر اذار وان يسلبوا غنيمتهم. 
14 صورة الكتابة المعطاة سنّة في كل البلدان أشهرت بين جميع الشعوب ليكونوا مستعدين لهذا اليوم. 
15 فخرج السعاة وأمر الملك يحثّهم وأعطي الامر في شوشن القصر. وجلس الملك وهامان للشرب واما المدينة شوشن فارتبكت"*

----------


## ذو رأى رشيد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

يا عزيزى المشكلة تكمن فى( فقه اللغة ) لا أكثر
كان عليك أن تفرق ما بين (التعريب) و(الاشتقاق) , فان (فرعون) هى - كما تعلم - تعريب (برعا) الهيروغليفية , بينما (العزيز) التى قستها عليها لفظة عربية مشتقة من( العزة) وبالتالى لا يصح قياس هذه على تلك , لفظ (عزيز) يصح دخول (ال) التعريف عليه لعروبته , بينما لفظ (فرعون) يمتنع عنه ذلك لعجمته , فالقياس مع الفارق كما يقول المناطقة
أما الذى يصح القياس عليه فهو لفظ أعجمى مثله من قبيل لقب ( كسرى) مثلا , فكما لا يستقيم لغويا أن نقول ( امرأة الكسرى) عوضا عن (امرأة كسرى) فبالمثل لا يستقيم أن نقول (امرأة الفرعون) عوضا عن (امرأة فرعون)
تلك هى المسألة ببساطة
نحن لا نزال نناقش مقدمتك فمتى تعرج بنا الى لب الموضوع ؟! , مع تحياتى

----------


## ابن طيبة

*اخي الفاضل ذو راي رشيد
بر - عا سيدي الفاضل هما كلمتين ترجمتهما الحرفية هي باب البيت اوالمنزل و هو لفظ اطلق علي ملوك الاسرة التاسعة عشرة و ما بعدها و لم يكن معروفا قبل ذلك و ليس من الصائغ ان نلوي عنق الكلمات فنحول كلمتين مثل بر-عا الي فرعون
برجاء مراجعة قاموس سير والاس يادج و قاموس جرينث جاردنر 
و باللغة العربية المعجم الوجيز هيروغليفي عربي لسامح مقار 

بر الباء الثقيلة تحتها ثلاث نقاط = منزل = بيت = قصر = املاك راجع المعجم الوجير هيروغليفي عربي - سامح مقار صفحة 100-101
 عا =باب راجع المعجم الوجير هيروغليفي عربي - سامح مقار صفحة 49 و ما بعدها  

ثم اني سيدي الفاضل تعديت المقدمة و دخلت في المقارنة بين الرواية التوراتية و رواية القران الكريم و بعد الانتهاء من هذه المقارانات اريد الوصول الي نتيجة مفادها انه لا يمكننا الاعتماد علي التوراة كمرجعية نستانس بها عن قصة موسي و فرعون و كل الاحداث التي جاءات بها الرواية التوراتية لا اساس لها من الصحة !
ثم بعد ذلك سوف نعرض فرضيتنا بشيء من التفصيل
دمت بكل خير*

----------


## الصاعق

> *هل فرعون اسم علم لا يعرف بالالف و اللام ام انه لقب مثل كسري و قيصر
> 
> في رايي الشخصي اسم علم و هذه هي ادلتي من القران الكريم 
> لو أفترضنا أن (فرعون ) هو لقب الحاكم فيمصر وأن ( عزيز ) هو لقب الوزير في مصر فكان من المفترض أن يتعامل القرآن مع اللقبان بنفس الوضعية .. أي طالما أنه لقب فيمكن تعريفه بـــ ( ال ) لنقرأ معا ماذا قال الله عن امرأة العزيز وماذا قال عن امرأة فرعون 
> 
> "قَالَ مَا خَطْبُكُنَّ إِذْ رَاوَدْتُنَّ يُوسُفَ عَنْ نَفْسِهِ ۚ قُلْنَ حَاشَ لِلَّهِ مَا عَلِمْنَا عَلَيْهِ مِنْ سُوءٍ ۚ قَالَتِ امْرَأَتُ الْعَزِيزِ الْآنَ حَصْحَصَ الْحَقُّ أَنَا رَاوَدْتُهُ عَنْ نَفْسِهِ وَإِنَّهُ لَمِنَ الصَّادِقِينَ" (51) يوسف
> "وَقَالَ نِسْوَةٌ فِي الْمَدِينَةِ امْرَأَتُ الْعَزِيزِ تُرَاوِدُ فَتَاهَا عَنْ نَفْسِهِ ۖ قَدْ شَغَفَهَا حُبًّا ۖ إِنَّا لَنَرَاهَا فِي ضَلَالٍ مُبِينٍ " (30) يوسف 
> 
> واضح كل الوضوح هنا ان عزير ليس اسم علم و انما لقب لمنصب ما في مصر فكما نري هنا أن القرآن تعامل مع اللقب ( عزيز ) معرفا بــ ( ال )
> ...


*أخي العزيز*

*كلمة فرعون العربية إذا تتبعناها فهي جائت من تحريف كلمة بر-عا غلى بر-عو بالعبرية إلى فر-عون بالعربية، نعم هي إسم علم ويمكن في اللغة العربية استخدام إسم العلم بدون الألف واللام الخاصة بالتعريف، تذكر معي بيت الشعر هذا* 

*وجند كسرى غداة الحنو صبحهم ....منا غطاريف ترجو الموت وانصرفوا* 

*وهو للأعشى من قبل البعثة المحمدية، وبذلك يمكنك القول فرعون مثلما تقول كسرى وهي تشير إلى حاكم مصر.*

----------


## الصاعق

> *فيما سبق كان تناولنا للموضوع من جهة الرواية القرانية للاحداث*
> 
> *اما التوراة فعندما تناولت قصة موسي جاء فيها ذكر فرعون*
> *و عندما تحدثت عن ملك يوسف اطلقت عليه ايضا فرعون*
> *و عندما تكلمت عن ملك ابراهيم اطلقت ايضا لفظ فرعون* 
> 
> *دون ان تاتي باي ذكر لهذا الخلاف الواضح المهم جدا جدا الذي جاء به القران فيوسف تعامل مع العزيز ثم وصل شانه للملك كمفسر للاحلام فقال الملك اتوني به*
> 
> *اما موسي فقد تعامل مع فرعون المتأله كملك ايضا و هذا كلام فرعون نفسه اليس لي ملك مصر و هذه الانهار تجري من تحتي !!!*
> *هو ايضا ملك اذا هو الملك فرعون*


*نعم التوراة لم تفرق بين الحكام الشرعيين وغير الشرعيين على عكس القرأن بل إن الكثيرين استدلوا بإعجازالقرأن في تلك النقطة حيث اطلق على الهكسوس ملوك بينما أطلق على ملوك المصريين فراعنة، ولا يمكن الاستدلال بأن فرعون إسم فقط لأنه كان صاحب سلطة ، ماذا عن قيصر وكسرى إذاً؟ الملك هو سلطة أم الملك بفتح الميم فهو لقب والقرأن استخدام عبارة دالة على السلطة وليس لقب.*

----------


## الصاعق

> *ماذا عن هامان*
> *هامان ذو الدور المحوري في قصة موسي و فرعون في الرواية القرانية* 
> 
> *لا يوجد له اي اثر في قصة موسي و فرعون التواراتية !!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> *و انما ذكر علي انه شخص يكره اليهود في قصة استير و كان اسمه بالكامل هامان بن همداثا الاجاجي* 
> 
> *سفر استير 3 من 1 : 15*
> *1" بعد هذه الأمور عظّم الملك احشويروش هامان بن همداثا الاجاجي ورقّاه وجعل كرسيه فوق جميع الرؤساء الذين معه.* 
> ...


*حسناً تذكر التوراة إن هناك شخص يسمى هامان يعيش في مكان غير مصروهو حسب الرواية التوارتية بعد زمن الخروج بكثير، فما العلاقة مع قضية فرعون الخروج ؟*

----------


## الصاعق

> *اخي الفاضل ذو راي رشيد*
> *بر - عا سيدي الفاضل هما كلمتين ترجمتهما الحرفية هي باب البيت اوالمنزل و هو لفظ اطلق علي ملوك الاسرة التاسعة عشرة و ما بعدها و لم يكن معروفا قبل ذلك و ليس من الصائغ ان نلوي عنق الكلمات فنحول كلمتين مثل بر-عا الي فرعون*
> *برجاء مراجعة قاموس سير والاس يادج و قاموس جرينث جاردنر* 
> *و باللغة العربية المعجم الوجيز هيروغليفي عربي لسامح مقار* 
> 
> *بر الباء الثقيلة تحتها ثلاث نقاط = منزل = بيت = قصر = املاك راجع المعجم الوجير هيروغليفي عربي - سامح مقار صفحة 100-101*
> *عا =باب راجع المعجم الوجير هيروغليفي عربي - سامح مقار صفحة 49 و ما بعدها* 
> 
> *ثم اني سيدي الفاضل تعديت المقدمة و دخلت في المقارنة بين الرواية التوراتية و رواية القران الكريم و بعد الانتهاء من هذه المقارانات اريد الوصول الي نتيجة مفادها انه لا يمكننا الاعتماد علي التوراة كمرجعية نستانس بها عن قصة موسي و فرعون و كل الاحداث التي جاءات بها الرواية التوراتية لا اساس لها من الصحة !*
> ...


*أخي العزيز* 

*انت تغفل قضية ( زمن تدوين التوارة )، التوارة الأصلية حسب النص الديني اليهودي فقدت أثناء السبي البابلي، إن رجعت إلى سفر عزرا ستكتشف إنه أعاد كتابة التوارة بعد العودة من السبي البابلي، وهنا يمكنك أن تكتشف بسهولة أنه سمى الأشياء بالأسماء التي كانت شائعة في ذلك الوقت، وعليه أصبح كل ملوك مصر عندهم برع-عو، وفي بعض الأحيان عندما استخدم كاتب التوراة مصطلحاً قديماً يخالف المتعارف عليه في عصره فقد إضطر للتنبيه على القارئ*
*ويمكنك أن ترى دليلاً على ذلك في سفر شاؤول، حيث يقول كاتب التوارة ( وكان النبي في ذلك الوقت يسمى بالرآي ) والرآي مشتقة من الرؤية أي الذي يرى الرؤى. واما مصطلح باب المنزل أو باب القصر ودلالته على الفرعون فهو ليس بمستغرب ومصر لم تكن فريدة في ذلك الأمر، فحتى الأتراك سموا السلطان بالـ ( باب العالي ).*

*حتى الأن، إن كنا ناقش إمكنية الاستعانة بالتوارة كأحد المصادر التاريخية، لم يتم تقديم دليل واضح قوي يقودنا إلى تلك النتيجة، يا أخي العزيز لا يمكنك استبعاد أي مصر لاحتواؤه على بعض الشوائب بل بالأحرى يجب أن تنقي ذلك المصدر من تلك الشوائب باستخدام أداة قياس خاصة في حالة ندرة المصادر، والحل الصحيح الذي يجب القيام به هو تنقية التوارة بمقياس القرأن، فعندما يحدث اختلاف نأخذ بالطرح القرأني في النقطة المختلف فيها وعندما لا يكون هناك خلاف نحاكم التوارة بالعقل والمنطق والمصادر التاريخية، ولقد فعلنا ذلك من قبل.*

*ثم لا تنس إن كلاً من التوارة والقرأن متفقين في نقطة بغاية الأهمية وهي وقوع الأحداث في مصر*.*وفي هذه النقطة بالذات تتفق التوارة مع القرأن ويمكنك أن تأخذ بها مطمئناً* .

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *حسناً تذكر التوراة إن هناك شخص يسمى هامان يعيش في مكان غير مصروهو حسب الرواية التوارتية بعد زمن الخروج بكثير، فما العلاقة مع قضية فرعون الخروج ؟*


*هذا سؤال غريب منك اخي الصاعق
هذا المصدر الذي اعتمد عليه الكثير لاثبات من هو فرعون ينكر اصلا شخصية محورية في القصة الا و هو هامان فكيف بالله عليك تستقيم احداث القصة كلها بدون هذه القصة و من قال ان هناك فرعون للخروج و اخر للتعذيب*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصاعق
					

أخي العزيز 

انت تغفل قضية ( زمن تدوين التوارة )، التوارة الأصلية حسب النص الديني اليهودي فقدت أثناء السبي البابلي، إن رجعت إلى سفر عزرا ستكتشف إنه أعاد كتابة التوارة بعد العودة من السبي البابلي، وهنا يمكنك أن تكتشف بسهولة أنه سمى الأشياء بالأسماء التي كانت شائعة في ذلك الوقت، وعليه أصبح كل ملوك مصر عندهم برع-عو، وفي بعض الأحيان عندما استخدم كاتب التوراة مصطلحاً قديماً يخالف المتعارف عليه في عصره فقد إضطر للتنبيه على القارئ
ويمكنك أن ترى دليلاً على ذلك في سفر شاؤول، حيث يقول كاتب التوارة ( وكان النبي في ذلك الوقت يسمى بالرآي ) والرآي مشتقة من الرؤية أي الذي يرى الرؤى. واما مصطلح باب المنزل أو باب القصر ودلالته على الفرعون فهو ليس بمستغرب ومصر لم تكن فريدة في ذلك الأمر، فحتى الأتراك سموا السلطان بالـ ( باب العالي ).

حتى الأن، إن كنا ناقش إمكنية الاستعانة بالتوارة كأحد المصادر التاريخية، لم يتم تقديم دليل واضح قوي يقودنا إلى تلك النتيجة، يا أخي العزيز لا يمكنك استبعاد أي مصر لاحتواؤه على بعض الشوائب بل بالأحرى يجب أن تنقي ذلك المصدر من تلك الشوائب باستخدام أداة قياس خاصة في حالة ندرة المصادر، والحل الصحيح الذي يجب القيام به هو تنقية التوارة بمقياس القرأن، فعندما يحدث اختلاف نأخذ بالطرح القرأني في النقطة المختلف فيها وعندما لا يكون هناك خلاف نحاكم التوارة بالعقل والمنطق والمصادر التاريخية، ولقد فعلنا ذلك من قبل.

ثم لا تنس إن كلاً من التوارة والقرأن متفقين في نقطة بغاية الأهمية وهي وقوع الأحداث في مصر.وفي هذه النقطة بالذات تتفق التوارة مع القرأن ويمكنك أن تأخذ بها مطمئناً .


حتي اليوم اخي الفاضل يبحث علماء الغرب و الاسرائليين عن زمن محدد قد تكون التوراة كتبت فيه و ليس لديهم حتي الان وقت معين من الممكن ان يحددوه 
راجع الكتب الاتية
التوراة جاءت من جزيرة العرب - كمال الصليبي
اختطاف جغرافيا الانبياء - مركز السراة للابحاث
كيف زور التاريخ- احمد الكشعة
التوراة و حضارات الشرق الادني القديم - مصطفي بدوي
و غيرها من الكتب التي تثبت انه لا يوجد زمن محدد معروف جمعت فيه التوراة
لا يوجد اكتشاف اثري واحد يؤيد الرواية التوراتية لا في فلسطين و لا في مصر و لا في الاردن
نحن معلقون بوهم قصة منسوجة لا نستطيع منها فكاكا

حقيقة لا ادري من اثبت حدوث السبي البابلي لن تجد اثرا للسبي البابلي لا في الحضارة البابلية و لا ما جاورها من حضارات

عموما التوراة لا تحتوي علي شوائب و انما علي مجموعة من الافتراءات لا اساس لها من الصحة و لا مقابل لها في الاكتشافات الاثرية 

شاكر لكم حسن انصاتكم
و اعتقد انني فرغت من عملي ههنا*

----------


## الصاعق

> *هذا سؤال غريب منك اخي الصاعق*
> *هذا المصدر الذي اعتمد عليه الكثير لاثبات من هو فرعون ينكر اصلا شخصية محورية في القصة الا و هو هامان فكيف بالله عليك تستقيم احداث القصة كلها بدون هذه القصة و من قال ان هناك فرعون للخروج و اخر للتعذيب*


*على رسلك يا سيدي العزيز* 

*هناك الكثير من الشخصيات موجودة في التوراة وغير موجودة في القرأن والعكس صحيح ، أنا اتحدث هنا عن قصة فرعون الخروج نفسها، وهذا في حد ذاته لا يثبت أي شئ عن ضرورة استبعاد المصدر التوراتي. أما ما جئت به في هذا المثال فهو ببساطة نص عن وجود شخص يسمى هامان في عصر يبعد كثيراً عن أحداث القصة، وهذا دليل غير مرتبط بقصة فرعون الخروج من الأصل، وأنا لم أقل بوجود فرعونين على ما اعتقد ؟*

----------


## الصاعق

> *حتي اليوم اخي الفاضل يبحث علماء الغرب و الاسرائليين عن زمن محدد قد تكون التوراة كتبت فيه و ليس لديهم حتي الان وقت معين من الممكن ان يحددوه* 
> *راجع الكتب الاتية*
> *التوراة جاءت من جزيرة العرب - كمال الصليبي*
> *اختطاف جغرافيا الانبياء - مركز السراة للابحاث*
> *كيف زور التاريخ- احمد الكشعة*
> *التوراة و حضارات الشرق الادني القديم - مصطفي بدوي*
> *و غيرها من الكتب التي تثبت انه لا يوجد زمن محدد معروف جمعت فيه التوراة*
> *لا يوجد اكتشاف اثري واحد يؤيد الرواية التوراتية لا في فلسطين و لا في مصر و لا في الاردن*
> *نحن معلقون بوهم قصة منسوجة لا نستطيع منها فكاكا*
> ...


*لماذا أرى بعض الغضب في مشاركتك؟، نحن فقط نتناقش ومن الوارد ألا نقتنع أو حتى نفند أطروحات بعضنا، هذا هو مفهوم ( عمل الفريق ) و ( ورشة العمل ) يا صديقي،* 




> *عموما التوراة لا تحتوي علي شوائب و انما علي مجموعة من الافتراءات لا اساس لها من الصحة و لا مقابل لها في الاكتشافات الاثرية*




*هذا هو عين ما أقصد، أنت مسؤول أن تقدم الإفتراءات التاريخية الكبرى في قضية فرعون الخروج والتي تجعلنا نسلم لك بإن قصة فرعون الخروج الواردة في التوراة لا يصح الاستشهاد بأي شئ ورد فيها بالكامل.*

*الأمثلة التي أوردتها في مسألة فرعون الخروج حتى الأن تتعلق ببعض التفاصيل التي لا تقودنا إلى تلك النتيجة، ثم أمامك مشكلة تتخطى ذلك وهي إن التوارة والقرأن اتفقا على وقوع الأحداث في مصر، التوراة لا يمكن أن تكون محرفة في تلك النقطة وهو اتفاق على مكان يتعدى حدود الصدفة بشكل صريح.*

*لا يجب أن تشعر بأي استياء بسبب تناولنا أدلتك بالنقد والتحليل فمن المفروض ان يصقل هذا الفروض التي نملكها كمجموعة في أيدينا، ولا تنس إني نلت نصيبي أيضاً من النقد والذي كان بناء وهذه شهادة لله وغيرت على أساسه بعض الطروحات التي اعتقد فيها عن هذا الموضوع مثل مرور اليهود بجزيرة العرب أثناء التيه..*

*وخد دي مني يا سيدي ومتزعلش*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*استحالة ان ازعل منك او من احد اخي الصاعق
و انت تعلم ذلك
و لكن ...
لي عودة

*

----------


## ذو رأى رشيد

[frame="2 80"]كلمة فرعون العربية إذا تتبعناها فهي جائت من تحريف كلمة بر-عا غلى بر-عو بالعبرية إلى فر-عو , نعم هي إسم علم ويمكن في اللغة العربية استخدام إسم العلم بدون الألف واللام [/frame]


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يبدو أن أخى (الصاعق) قد التبس عليه الأمر فذكر سهوا أن كلمة (فرعون) هى اسم علم , وذلك هو عين ما يريد أخى( ابن طيبة) اثباته !!! 
 وأعتقد أن صواب العبارة هو كالتالى :
 " نعم هى لقب , ويمكن فى اللغة العربية استخدام اللقب بدون الألف واللام "
وبذلك يستقيم المعنى الذى أراد بيانه

----------


## سيد جعيتم

ارجو أن يكون الجميع بخير . اعذرونى لشدة إنشغالى . سأعود بمشيئة الله لأسعد بكل مشاركاتكم وقرائتها بتأنى لأستفيد . دمتم بخير

----------


## ابن طيبة

> [frame="2 80"]كلمة فرعون العربية إذا تتبعناها فهي جائت من تحريف كلمة بر-عا غلى بر-عو بالعبرية إلى فر-عو , نعم هي إسم علم ويمكن في اللغة العربية استخدام إسم العلم بدون الألف واللام [/frame]
> 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> يبدو أن أخى (الصاعق) قد التبس عليه الأمر فذكر سهوا أن كلمة (فرعون) هى اسم علم , وذلك هو عين ما يريد أخى( ابن طيبة) اثباته !!! 
>  وأعتقد أن صواب العبارة هو كالتالى :
>  " نعم هى لقب , ويمكن فى اللغة العربية استخدام اللقب بدون الألف واللام "
> وبذلك يستقيم المعنى الذى أراد بيانه


*اخي الفاضل اريد دليلا من مراجع التاريخ علي ما سبق
لا توجد صلة بين كلمة فرعون و كلمتي بر - عا 
عموما حتي لا ينقلب الامر الي مصدق او غير مصدق 
اسمحوا لي بالتغيب عن الموضوع
حتي اثبت ما لدي
لان ما اتي به سوف يشتت مجهودي و لن ياتي لكم بفائدة
تحيتي للجميع*

----------


## ذو رأى رشيد

اذا كان تدخلى لتصحيح عبارة لتوافق المعنى المراد منها سوف يؤدى الى غياب اخى ابن طيبة واحتجابه (؟!!) فليكن أنا لا هو الذى يجب أن يغيب ويحتجب , وآسف على تدخلى لتصحيح خطأ لغوى !!!

----------


## الصاعق

> اذا كان تدخلى لتصحيح عبارة لتوافق المعنى المراد منها سوف يؤدى الى غياب اخى ابن طيبة واحتجابه (؟!!) فليكن أنا لا هو الذى يجب أن يغيب ويحتجب , وآسف على تدخلى لتصحيح خطأ لغوى !!!


*أخي العزيز* 

*إبن طيبة لن يتغيب بسبب مشاركتك، وإنما ليبحث عن أدلة دامغة لتؤيد وجهة نظره بعد أن قمنا بنقد أدلته الأولى، وكان قصدي إن لم يتضح إن فرعون إسم علم على ملك مصر كما كسرى إسم علم على ملك الفرس، على كل لست خبيراً من الناحية اللغوية لكن اعتقد أن إبن طيبة فهم مقصدي من تلك المشاركة. غير إن تعريب إسم أو لقب لا يكون بالضرورة مشابه للقب الأصلي، وستجد صعوبة كبيرة في التعرف على العلاقة بين إسم ملوك القوط في المراجع العربية وهو ( لذريق ) وأسمه الأصلى وهو ( رودريجو )*

*في حفظ الله*

----------


## غريب الدار

أخوتي الأفاضل ,
 أعتذر على تأخري عنكم و عن قراءة مشاركاتكم و الرد عليها , و عدم مشاركتي لا تعني أنه ليس لدي تعليق , بل ظروفي لا تسمح بقراءة كل المشاركات , و فعلا أوافق البعض لما ذهب إليه و لكن هناك تحفظات على نقاط أخرى ..
و قد سبق لي أن اعتذرت عن تلخيص ما سبق أن كتبته , بأنني لست مستعد و لست مهيئ لذلك. 
و حتى لا أبعد كثير عنكم تعمدت كتابة هذه المشاركة العامة.

أخي ذو رأي رشيد , شكرا على تعقيبك الطيب بخصوص غزة و بارك الله في الجميع ,

أخي بن طيبة , كما أوضح الأخوة الأفاضل لا أريد مقاطعتك حتى تكمل ما بدأت و إن كان لدي بعض الملاحظات و خصوصا عند تطرقك للحديث عن التوراة مع تذكير الجميع بأن عند بني إسرائيل عدة كتب و ليس كتاب واحد و هناك فرق بين التوراة و التلمود , نعلم جميعا أن التوراة الحقيقية حق و لكن أين هي و ما هي , يعتقد البعض أن أي كتابة قديمة عند بني إسرائيل هي التوراة و هذا ليس صحيح ,فما لديهم آلاف الصفحات و التوراة الحقيقة يستحيل تكون بهذا الحجم , لذا ليس كل ما هو عندهم توراة و أيضا لا نستطيع إنكار أو الاستدلال بما لديهم  , فأنا أميل لمداخلات الأخ الصاعق . و لا بأس بعرض بعض ما عندهم كما فعلت و تفعل و لكن هذا من باب سماع كلام الأطراف المختلفة كما سأوضح لاحقا,,,

و أما آيات القصص القرآني فهي ليست فقط للعبرة بل هي الحق المطلق و ليس هناك مجال للمقارنة بأي كتاب أو مخطوطة أو نقش أو قول أو رأي  بشري... و حتى كلام المفسرين هو اجتهاد يثابوا عليه .. و لكن مشيئة الله أن يظهر ما يشاء و قتما يشاء على يد من يشاء....

على مر العصور اجتهد المفسرون بما استطاعوا, و أخلصوا النية و الجهد  و لا نستغني عن ما قدموه و كتبوه و لكن ... القرآن هو كلام الله و هو الحق ... و كلام المفسرين هو اجتهاد قد يصيب و قد لا يصيب و ما تعدد المفسرين و تقارب آراء بعضهم و تباعد الأخرى إلا تدليل على بشريتهم في التفسير .

لا مجال للمقارنة بين كلام الله و كلام البشر  و الفرق واضح.... و هناك فرق بين الاستلال بالقرآن مباشرة و بين الاستدلال بكلام المفسرين.

لقد وصف المولى عز وجل القرآن بأنه كتاب عربي مبين , و البعض منا لا يفهم القرآن إلا من كلام المفسرين , و العذر أننا أضعنا اللغة و أن المفسرين أصحاب اللغة فهم فهموا و كتبوا ليفهمونا , و هذا في العموم صحيح و لكن هناك أمور غيبية مهما أجتهد فيها المفسرين بل و البشر جميعا فلم و لن يعرفوها إلا بمشيئة الله , و قد يكون بعض المفسرين اجتهدوا بفهمها , و لكن ما كتبوه ليس قطعا صحيحا و ليس قطعا يقينا ... و إن وجدنا شيء في كلام المفسرين فهذا لا ينقص من شأنهم , فكلام البشر يؤخذ منه و يرد عليه و يبقى القرآن هو كلام الله و هو الحق المطلق.  

 و القصص وردت بشكل دقيق مختصر , ليس الموضوع تحيز و ليس تهيئ . و من لم يدرك الحقائق وقف فقط عند العبرة من القصص .  الحقائق القديمة و التي لم يعاصرها المفسرين و لم  يتناقلها البشر تعد غيبية و تحتاج لدليل مادي يؤكد صدقها , و نعلم جيدا أن القرآن الكريم هو دعوي و للبشر جميعا و يحوي من الحقائق الغيبية فيما يتعلق بقصص الأولين الكثير الكثير. و بالرغم من أن لكل أمة موروث تاريخي إلا أنه موروث بشري من وجهة نظر الأجداد و الآباء , و أما القرآن فيختلف لأنه كلام الله .

بإذن الله سيظهر الحق و يظهق الباطل مهما طال الأمد. و ستجلي لنا الأيام أخبار كانت غيبية و لكن أنا على يقين أن دلائلها موجودة في القرآن و إن لم يدركها الأولون لأن وقت ظهورها هو بإرادة الله و بمشيئتة.

معلومة نعلمها جميعا و نتجاهلها و نغض النظر عنها أحيانا , نعلم جيدا أن لا أحد يذم نفسه أو يذم أهله , فكم من سارق وصف نفسه بالأمين و كم من ظالم وصف نفسه بالعادل و كم من جبان وصف نفسه بالشجاع . و دون بطولات كلها وهمية و ألف قصص عنه و عن أجداده لا تساوي الحبر الذي كتب به ....

و لا يقف البعض لهذا الحد فنرى البعض يصف الصادق بأنه كاذب و يصف الأمين بأنه سارق .... 

إنها المصالح التي تؤثر على الأخبار و على الأقلام و على النقوش... هل وجد أحد علماء الآثار أحدهم يصف نفسة بالسفاح الفاسق المنافق ... أكان جميع الأجداد كما أدعوا ...

ليومنا هذا البشر هم البشر , نسمع الأخبار لنفس الحدث و لكن بشكل مختلف حسب المصدر....

و أرى البعض يستند لفهم التاريخ على النقوش والمخطوطات , فلو آمنا بصحة ترجمتها فمن أين لنا أن نصدق بصدق من كتبها . 

أين النقوش التي تحكي قصص الأنبياء و الأمم البائدة ....

كلام البشر مدهون بالعسل و المصالح و للأسف الكذب... و لكن أكيد ليس الجميع ففي كل زمان و مكان وجد شرفاء بعضهم حرص على التدوين الصحيح .. أمثال هؤلاء قلة و نعلم جيدا كم من إضهد أمثال هؤلاء , لذلك لن تجد كتاباتهم على تمثال لحاكم ظالم ..

عاني أهل الكهف و عاني سيدنا نوح و عانى سيدنا عيسى و الحواريين و سيدنا محمد و أغلب الأنبياء و عانى معهم الصادقون و المخلصون ...

و لكن ماذا عن التوراة ( أو بالأصح كتابات بني إسرائيل ) و النقوش  و المخطوطات ....

من وجهة نظري و من واجبي التنبيه للتالي :
أن يكون الإنسان باحث فلابد له أن يبذل جهد مضاعف و أن ينزه نفسه عن النزعة الشخصية و هنا تكمن صعوبة الأمر , و أن يتعامل مع موضوع البحث كالمحقق في قضية ما , بأن يسمع جميع الشهود و لا يهمل أي دليل .

أخص تحديدا كتابات بني إسرائيل و المكتشفات الأثرية . فلا نكذبها و لا نصدقها , فالموضوع يحتاج تعمق أكبر.

حتى يصل المحقق للعدل و ينصف الحقيقة عليه أن يسمع من الجاني و من المجني عليه  و أن لا يسبق الحكم على أحد بأنه كاذب فلا يسمع له أو أنه صادق فينقاد إليه . بل عليه أن يحلل ما يسمع و يقارن و يربط الأمور و لا يتسرع بالحكم. فقد يساعد كذب الكاذب لإظهار الحقيقة و خصوصا عندما يريد تلفيق و حبك كذبته , و هنا تكمن فطنه من يجيد السماع و يستخدم العقل بتأني و صبر...

أعلم أن ما ذكرته بديهي عند أغلبكم و لكنه التذكير و حتى لا يتعجل البعض بالحكم على تعليق البعض بأنه  ترهات ثم يجرنا هذا لنقاشات جانبية , 

و ليدلوا كل ما يستطيع بدلوه و لا يبخل بأي معلومة أو خبر أو رأي أو تحليل , و أن لا يتعجل أحد بالمقاطعة بأن قصد فلان كذا و نيته كذا ....

و أذكر أن عم رسولنا الحبيب كان أبو لهب , و لم و لن تشفع قرابته أمام ما كسبت يداه 

الله يلعن فرعون و جنوده و قومه , فلقد وصفهم القرآن بأنهم كانوا فاسقين ... 

لا نعرف تحديدا إلى الآن من هو فرعون الملعون هذا , لكن وجدت أحدهم يخشى أن يكون فرعون هذا من أجداده , بل و يرفض هذا , فحد علمه أن أجداده كلهم كانوا ناس صالحين مؤمنين .

سطحية موجودة عند العديد من البشر , فلقد نسوا أننا كلنا لآدم و آدم من تراب .

و نسوا أن نوح نبي و أبنه غرق مع الغارقين .... و أن امرأة لوط أصابها ما أصابها.

كل نفس بما كسبت رهبن و لا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى... و لكننا مدعون جميعا ليوم البعث من أولنا لآخرنا و من نجا فقط فاز و يومها لن يفكر أحدنا لا في الأجداد و لا في الأحفاد و لا في الزوجة و لا فيما أرضعت الأمهات.

من كان نسى هذا أو لا يصدق , فلينتظر يوم الاجتماع , يوم القيامة

أرجوا أن لا يعلق علي أحد 
فمن رأى فيما كتبت خير فليتبعه
و من وجد غير ذلك فليغفر لي إطالتي المشاركة
و ما قصدت إلا الخير لكم و للجميع 
وفقكم الله لما فيه الصالح

استمر أخي بن طيبة فالبرعم من ضيق وقتي إلا أنني أمر سريعا على مشاركاتك و مشاركة الأخوة الكرام , علني قريبا أتمكن للعودة إليكم في هذا الموضوع القيم.

و فقكم الله لما فيه الخير

----------


## الصاعق

> أخوتي الأفاضل ,
> أعتذر على تأخري عنكم و عن قراءة مشاركاتكم و الرد عليها , و عدم مشاركتي لا تعني أنه ليس لدي تعليق , بل ظروفي لا تسمح بقراءة كل المشاركات , و فعلا أوافق البعض لما ذهب إليه و لكن هناك تحفظات على نقاط أخرى ..
> و قد سبق لي أن اعتذرت عن تلخيص ما سبق أن كتبته , بأنني لست مستعد و لست مهيئ لذلك. 
> و حتى لا أبعد كثير عنكم تعمدت كتابة هذه المشاركة العامة.
> 
> أخي ذو رأي رشيد , شكرا على تعقيبك الطيب بخصوص غزة و بارك الله في الجميع ,
> 
> أخي بن طيبة , كما أوضح الأخوة الأفاضل لا أريد مقاطعتك حتى تكمل ما بدأت و إن كان لدي بعض الملاحظات و خصوصا عند تطرقك للحديث عن التوراة مع تذكير الجميع بأن عند بني إسرائيل عدة كتب و ليس كتاب واحد و هناك فرق بين التوراة و التلمود , نعلم جميعا أن التوراة الحقيقية حق و لكن أين هي و ما هي , يعتقد البعض أن أي كتابة قديمة عند بني إسرائيل هي التوراة و هذا ليس صحيح ,فما لديهم آلاف الصفحات و التوراة الحقيقة يستحيل تكون بهذا الحجم , لذا ليس كل ما هو عندهم توراة و أيضا لا نستطيع إنكار أو الاستدلال بما لديهم , فأنا أميل لمداخلات الأخ الصاعق . و لا بأس بعرض بعض ما عندهم كما فعلت و تفعل و لكن هذا من باب سماع كلام الأطراف المختلفة كما سأوضح لاحقا,,,
> 
> ...


*أخي العزيز* 

*أردت فقط أن أعبر عن اتفاقي معك بشكل عام، كل المصادر التاريخية يجب النظر إليها من وجهة نظر نقدية، لأنها تعبر عن وجهة نظر كاتبيها أكثر مما تعبر عن الحقيقة، ويستوي في ذلك ما وصل إلينا من أثار الشعوب أو التوارة، لدي مشروع لتقديم تحليل عن معركة قادش باستخدام كلاً من التدوين المصري والحيثي عن المعركة، وذه المقالة بإذن الله ستكون من الأمثلة الجيدة لوجهة نظري في العمل على استخلاص ما يمكن من الحقائق من لتدوين التاريخي المنحاز للشعوب*

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## ذو رأى رشيد

تعقيبا على كلام أخى الصاعق الذى وجهه لى ليفسر سر تغيب أخى ابن طيبة , أقول :
سوف يبحث عن أدلة جديدة وسوف ننقدها من جديد , وبذلك سنظل ندور فى حلقة مفرغة , كل هذا وهو لم يطرح فرضيته الجديدة بعد !! فلماذا لا نتغاضى عن نقد منهجه الشخصى ونتيح له الفرصة لعرض رؤيته الجديدة ثم ننظر فيها , ثم انه ليس من اللازم الحتمى أن يستشهد بالتوراة وأن يدلل بها على صدق رؤيته , نحن لا نلزمه بذلك ولا يجب أن نلزمه بذلك , ففى القرآن وحده الكفاية اذا استطاع أن يستنبط منه الدليل الكافى , كل هذا من جهة واحدة
أما من جهة ثانية فانه ليس من الضرورى أن يلزمنا هو بأن نسلم معه بخطأ الرواية التوراتية جملة وتفصيلا , ولا يجب أن يلزمنا هو بذلك !!
المسألة محلولة ويسيرة فلما نعقدها , ولماذا نشترط الاجماع على رأى بعينه !!!
أليس قولى هذا هو عين الصواب ؟
أليس هذا رأى رشيد ؟!

----------


## الصاعق

> تعقيبا على كلام أخى الصاعق الذى وجهه لى ليفسر سر تغيب أخى ابن طيبة , أقول :
> سوف يبحث عن أدلة جديدة وسوف ننقدها من جديد , وبذلك سنظل ندور فى حلقة مفرغة , كل هذا وهو لم يطرح فرضيته الجديدة بعد !! فلماذا لا نتغاضى عن نقد منهجه الشخصى ونتيح له الفرصة لعرض رؤيته الجديدة ثم ننظر فيها , ثم انه ليس من اللازم الحتمى أن يستشهد بالتوراة وأن يدلل بها على صدق رؤيته , نحن لا نلزمه بذلك ولا يجب أن نلزمه بذلك , ففى القرآن وحده الكفاية اذا استطاع أن يستنبط منه الدليل الكافى , كل هذا من جهة واحدة
> أما من جهة ثانية فانه ليس من الضرورى أن يلزمنا هو بأن نسلم معه بخطأ الرواية التوراتية جملة وتفصيلا , ولا يجب أن يلزمنا هو بذلك !!
> المسألة محلولة ويسيرة فلما نعقدها , ولماذا نشترط الاجماع على رأى بعينه !!!
> أليس قولى هذا هو عين الصواب ؟
> أليس هذا رأى رشيد ؟!


*الأمور لا تسير هكذا في هذا الموضوع، فالقاعدة أن نناقش الأدلة وننقدها، ثم نقبل المنطقي منها ونسقط غير المنطقي، وهذا يعني إن إبن طيبة إن قدم دليلاً قوياً فيجب أن نأخذ به بلا تردد، وعلى هذا النسق بحثنا في العديد من النقاط سابقاً، أما لو وصلنا إلى خلاف قائم على استنتاج وتفسير الأدلة فهنا يجب أن نتوفق عن النقاش إن اختلفنا دون أن يقنع أحدنا الأخر، لكن يجب أن نعطي فرصة للنقاش أولاً فكثيراً ما يثري الموضوع*

*في حفظ الله*

----------


## ذو رأى رشيد

ولكن ماذا عن اختلاف مناهج البحث ؟!!
ان ابن طيبة يحق له استخدام منهجه فى البحث دون أن نلزمه بمنهجنا الخاص
ثم ان كنتم تطمحون الى التوصل الى (اجماع) فاعتقد أن الأمور لن تسير على الاطلاق بل ستبقى المراكب راسية فى الميناء تنتظر الأذن لها بالانطلاق الى عرض البحر , وهو ما لن يحدث أبدا !!!

----------


## الصاعق

> ولكن ماذا عن اختلاف مناهج البحث ؟!!
> ان ابن طيبة يحق له استخدام منهجه فى البحث دون أن نلزمه بمنهجنا الخاص
> ثم ان كنتم تطمحون الى التوصل الى (اجماع) فاعتقد أن الأمور لن تسير على الاطلاق بل ستبقى المراكب راسية فى الميناء تنتظر الأذن لها بالانطلاق الى عرض البحر , وهو ما لن يحدث أبدا !!!


*بالطبع نحن لا نلزم بعضنا بمنهج بحث بعينه شريطة أن يبنى على المنطق ويستعين بالأسس العلمية، وإنما نتناقش حول ما يمكن استخلاصه من المقدمات وهل تبرر النتائج أم لا، والإجماع ليس هدفاً بل التنقيح هو الهدف، وفي النهاية إن احتلفنا حول تفسير المقدمات فسنوقف النقاش بشكل متحضر ويجب وقتها على إبن طيبة أن يواصل سرد موضوعه دون تدخل*

----------


## ذو رأى رشيد

> *[frame="2 60"]بالطبع نحن لا نلزم بعضنا بمنهج بحث بعينه شريطة أن يبنى على المنطق ويستعين بالأسس العلمية، وإنما نتناقش حول ما يمكن استخلاصه من المقدمات وهل تبرر النتائج أم لا، والإجماع ليس هدفاً بل التنقيح هو الهدف، وفي النهاية إن احتلفنا حول تفسير المقدمات فسنوقف النقاش بشكل متحضر ويجب وقتها على إبن طيبة أن يواصل سرد موضوعه دون تدخل[/frame]*


عجبا لك يا أخى !
ألم تدرك منذ الوهلة الأولى أننا مختلفون بالفعل حول تفسير المقدمات ؟!
بمقتضى  كلامك فانه يجب أن يتوقف النقاش الآن وان يواصل ابن طيبة سرد موضوعه دون أن يجهد نفسه فى البحث عن أدلة جديدة ليؤيد بها مقدماته , تحياتى وأستاذنكم للذهاب الى عملى

----------


## الصاعق

> عجبا لك يا أخى !
> ألم تدرك منذ الوهلة الأولى أننا مختلفون بالفعل حول تفسير المقدمات ؟!
> بمقتضى كلامك فانه يجب أن يتوقف النقاش الآن وان يواصل ابن طيبة سرد موضوعه دون أن يجهد نفسه فى البحث عن أدلة جديدة ليؤيد بها مقدماته , تحياتى وأستاذنكم للذهاب الى عملى


*بدون أن تتعجب يا أخي الفاضل إرجع لمشاركتي قبل الماضية*




> أما لو وصلنا إلى خلاف قائم على استنتاج وتفسير الأدلة فهنا يجب أن نتوفق عن النقاش إن اختلفنا دون أن يقنع أحدنا الأخر،


أنا أقول لك إننا سبق وطبقنا هذا المنهج بنجاح من قبل، والأمر في النهاية منوط بصاحب الطرح، غنه نقاش بين فريق عمل لا خصوم.

في حفظ الله

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *أخي العزيز* 
> 
> *إبن طيبة لن يتغيب بسبب مشاركتك، وإنما ليبحث عن أدلة دامغة لتؤيد وجهة نظره بعد أن قمنا بنقد أدلته الأولى، وكان قصدي إن لم يتضح إن فرعون إسم علم على ملك مصر كما كسرى إسم علم على ملك الفرس، على كل لست خبيراً من الناحية اللغوية لكن اعتقد أن إبن طيبة فهم مقصدي من تلك المشاركة. غير إن تعريب إسم أو لقب لا يكون بالضرورة مشابه للقب الأصلي، وستجد صعوبة كبيرة في التعرف على العلاقة بين إسم ملوك القوط في المراجع العربية وهو ( لذريق ) وأسمه الأصلى وهو ( رودريجو )*
> 
> *في حفظ الله*


*نعم اخي الصاعق 
قمت بتفهم كلاماتك جيدا
و تغيبي كما قلت لكي الم الموضوع اولا ثم عرضه عليكم ههنا حتي لا اشتتكم و لا اشتت نفسي
دمت بالف خير*

----------


## الصاعق

> *نعم اخي الصاعق* 
> *قمت بتفهم كلاماتك جيدا*
> *و تغيبي كما قلت لكي الم الموضوع اولا ثم عرضه عليكم ههنا حتي لا اشتتكم و لا اشتت نفسي*
> *دمت بالف خير*


*ونحن بانتظارك يا أخي العزيز*

----------


## منتهى الروح

تحياتي للجميع 
وسلام الله عليكم 

ولكن الا تجدون ان هذا الحديث يحسم النقاش في حقيقة اسم فرعون ..هل كان اسم ام لقب 

أخرجه الطبراني في الأوسط عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال "قال لي جبريل: ما كان على الأرض شيء أبغض إلي من فرعون، ...((فلو كان هناك اكثر من فرعون لتم تحديده )) حتى لا يلتبس اي فرعون فيهم فرعون الخروج ام فرعون الذي قام بتربية موسى ...ولو كان اسم فرعون لقب وترك عائماً هكذا دون تحديد اي فيهم لكن ظلم كبير بحق كل الفراعنه 

لو كان لدينا قاعه فيها ...خمسة طلاب اسمهم ((علي )) وقلت لم يكن احد ابغض اليه من علي وتركته هكذا عائما دون ان احدد اي(( على )) فيهم ..لتوقعنا ان كل من هم يحملون اسم علي مبغضون..


 ثانيا ً
لماذا لايكون جسد فرعون لم يظهر الى الأن...وقول الله تعالى في (( لمن خلفك  ايه ))..لاتعني بالضروره لمن بعدك او من خلفتهم من قومك ...لأن اصلا بمجرد غرق فرعون وقومه وعدم وجود جثثهم وغرقها واختفائها في البحر انتهاء عصر ملك جبار لم يملك لنفسه ولقومه وجنده شيء ان يدفع عنهم الاذى والغرق ...وهو الذي كان يدعى الالوهيه ..وانه اله قادر على كل شيء ....يعتبر عبره لقومه

وبالتأكيد سيرة موته وغرقه او اختفائه ..سوف يتداولها جيل بعد جيل  ولن ينتهى صداها بسرعه ...وسيحكونها جيل بعد جيل من باب العضه والعبره  ولاداعي لظهور الجثه حتى يتعض بها 

فبنظري لربما جسد فرعون لم يظهر الى الأن وان الله سوف يظهره قريباً..ليتعض به الناااس  في زمن تكبر فيه الناس وتجبر واصبح الحاكم اله من دون الله يخاف منه ويعمل له الف حساب  ..خصوصا ان هناك الكثير من الاحداث حصلت في الامم السابق ولم يجليها الله تعالى الى الأن  ومنها قوم ياجوج ومأجوج..ومكانهم 

وتأكيدي لنظريتى تلك  ...انه من  غير المعقول ان يغفل بنو اسرائيل عن شيء كهذا وهم دونو حتى اقل الأشياء  فمابالك بحدث كهذا ...ولو افترضنا ان بنو اسرائيل اغفلو حادث ظهور الجثه بعد الغرق لانهم لم يشاهدوه وشاهده قومه فقط ..فلا اعتقد ان قصة نجاة بدن فرعون بعد الغرق لم يتداولها جيل بعد جيل  فيكتبها الاجيال بعدهم ويقومو بتدوينها ...والقران دائما معجز يتحدث في الغيبيات فظهور بدن فرعون قد يكون امر مازال غيبي سيظهره الله قريبا 

هذا ماتوصل له تفكيري المتواضع 


دمتم بخير

----------


## ابن طيبة

> تحياتي للجميع 
> وسلام الله عليكم 
> 
> ولكن الا تجدون ان هذا الحديث يحسم النقاش في حقيقة اسم فرعون ..هل كان اسم ام لقب 
> 
> أخرجه الطبراني في الأوسط عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال "قال لي جبريل: ما كان على الأرض شيء أبغض إلي من فرعون، ...((فلو كان هناك اكثر من فرعون لتم تحديده )) حتى لا يلتبس اي فرعون فيهم فرعون الخروج ام فرعون الذي قام بتربية موسى ...ولو كان اسم فرعون لقب وترك عائماً هكذا دون تحديد اي فيهم لكن ظلم كبير بحق كل الفراعنه 
> 
> دمتم بخير


*شكرا اختنا الفاضلة منتهي الروح
تحققت من الحديث و هو يقينا اسم علم و لكن نظرا لعدم الاتفاق بين المشاركين علي هذه الجزئية فنحن نبحث عن ادلة اخري
هذا علي الرغم من ان هناك ثلاثون اسرة مصرية متوسط عدد الملوك فيها خمسة لكان عندنا 150 فرعون هذا اذا كان فرعون لقب لا اسم علم
و اذا كان العلم متوفر لدي سيدنا جبريل لانه كان من الحاضرين لفصول القصة فانه لم يكن كذلك لسيد الخلق اجمعين و لكان هناك سؤال بديهي من رسول الله لجبريل اي فرعون من هؤلاء
بارك الله لنا فيك*

----------


## غريب الدار

أختى منتدى الروح
ما هداك إليه تفكيرك متوافق مع ما كتبت بالخصوص و يعتد تلخيص لبعض ما كتبت , و كأنك تحيي في الأمل بأن أكون مصيب بما فكرت فيه و ما كتبت 
النجاة هي السلامة , و النجاه من عند الله نجاه طويلة الأمد , و ليست مؤقتة
الظهور فقط ليس نجاة
و أما عن يأجوج و مأجوج 
فلدي موضوع بالخصوص إن أردتي الإطلاع عليه و إبداء رأيك أكون شاكر
وملخص الموضوع أن يأجوج و مأجوج ليسوا بشر
http://www.islamonline.net/discussio...=6363&tstart=0

أكرر شكرا لك أختي الفاضلة

دمتم

----------


## الصاعق

> تحياتي للجميع 
> وسلام الله عليكم 
> 
> ولكن الا تجدون ان هذا الحديث يحسم النقاش في حقيقة اسم فرعون ..هل كان اسم ام لقب 
> 
> أخرجه الطبراني في الأوسط عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال "قال لي جبريل: ما كان على الأرض شيء أبغض إلي من فرعون، ...((فلو كان هناك اكثر من فرعون لتم تحديده )) حتى لا يلتبس اي فرعون فيهم فرعون الخروج ام فرعون الذي قام بتربية موسى ...ولو كان اسم فرعون لقب وترك عائماً هكذا دون تحديد اي فيهم لكن ظلم كبير بحق كل الفراعنه 
> 
> لو كان لدينا قاعه فيها ...خمسة طلاب اسمهم ((علي )) وقلت لم يكن احد ابغض اليه من علي وتركته هكذا عائما دون ان احدد اي(( على )) فيهم ..لتوقعنا ان كل من هم يحملون اسم علي مبغضون..
> 
> ...


*لكي يمكن الاستدلال من الوجهة الشرعية بحديث بشكل قاطع يجب أن يتوافر فيه شرطان* 

*1- قطعي الثبوت*
*2-قطعي الدلالة* 

*وأياً من الشرطين لا يتوافر ضمن الحديث الوارد هنا فلا هو قطعي الثبوت ( أي مقطوع بأن سيدي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قاله ) ولا هو قطعي الدلالة فيما ذهبت إليه وإنما هو تفسير للحديث ، ولكن كونه غير قطعي الثبوت هو العنصر المهم هنا.*

*وتحياتي الخالصة*

----------


## الصاعق

> *شكرا اختنا الفاضلة منتهي الروح
> تحققت من الحديث و هو يقينا اسم علم و لكن نظرا لعدم الاتفاق بين المشاركين علي هذه الجزئية فنحن نبحث عن ادلة اخري
> هذا علي الرغم من ان هناك ثلاثون اسرة مصرية متوسط عدد الملوك فيها خمسة لكان عندنا 150 فرعون هذا اذا كان فرعون لقب لا اسم علم
> و اذا كان العلم متوفر لدي سيدنا جبريل لانه كان من الحاضرين لفصول القصة فانه لم يكن كذلك لسيد الخلق اجمعين و لكان هناك سؤال بديهي من رسول الله لجبريل اي فرعون من هؤلاء
> بارك الله لنا فيك*


*أعتقد إنك طالعت مشاركتي السابقة حول الحديث، على كل اقترح أن نؤجل النقاش إلى نهاية طرحك حتى نتعرف عليه كاملاً، وأنسب شئ الأن أن تضع رأيك في شكل مقال بلا تدخل على أن نفتح باب النقاش بعدها وهذا سيساعدك على التركيز في كتابة وجهة نظرك بلا تشتيت.*

*أرجو الا تتأخر علينا*

----------


## ذو رأى رشيد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمالأخت الفاضلة / منتهى الروح
مرة أخرى أقول أن المشكلة تكمن فى (فقه اللغة) لا أكثر, ولكن على نحو جديد هذه المرة
ان الحديث الشريف الذى استشهدتى به لا يصلح شاهدا على ما استنتجتى منه , فلماذا ؟
ليس لكونه مشكوك فى صحته فحسب , فحتى وان كان صحيحا فلا يفهم منه أن (فرعون) لقب لشخص غير محدد , لأن اللقب من الناحية اللغوية اذا ما اشتهر به شخص بعينه شهرة واسعة وعريضة فانه يتحول حينذاك الى (اسم علم) أو يحل محله وينوب عنه
و أستطيع أن أدلل لك على مصداق هذا بكلام الله جل شأنه , خذى مثلا (المسيح عيسى ابن مريم) - عليه السلام - فان (عيسى) هو اسمه العلم , اما (المسيح) فهو لقبه , أما (ابن مريم) فهى كنيته
واذا أستقرأتى مواضع ذكره عليه السلام فى القرآن الكريم لوجدتى أنها تأتى مرة بالألفاظ الثلاثة مجتمعة كما تأتى مرة ثانية باسمه العلم فحسب (عيسى) , ثم تأتى مرة ثالثة بلقبه فحسب (المسيح) , وهذا الأمر الأخير هو مربط الفرس كما يقال فالقرآن حين يذكر لفظ (المسيح) وحده فاننا نفهم على الفور أنه يريد بذلك عيسى فحسب برغم أن هذا اللقب تم اطلاقه على مسحاء كثيرين جاءوا من قبله بقرون كثيرة , فلماذا نفهم أن القرآن يريد به عيسى فحسب من دونهم جميعا ؟!
يرجع ذلك لسببين : أولهما : ان عيسى عليه السلام قد اشتهر بهذا اللقب أكثر ممن سواه حتى صار علما عليه وحده 
أما السبب الثانى فهو أن القرآن الكريم لم يذكر من مسحاء بنى اسرائيل سوى عيسى وحده
نفس الأمر ينطبق تماما على لقب فرعون ولنفس السببين معا !! 
فاذا قال القرآن (فرعون) فلن تجد من يشارك وينازع فيه فرعون موسى تحديدا لأن القرآن لم يذكر فرعونا غيره من جهة , ولأن فرعون موسى قد طغى لقبه (فرعون) على اسمه العلم أيا كان اسمه
هل تم حل الاشكال؟! , اسمحى لى الآن بتوجيه حديثى الى الأخ ابن طيبة
أخى العزيز : ليس صحيحا ما ذكرته من أن لقب (فرعون) قد شاع فى كافة الأسرات الفرعونية , وانت تعلم ذلك جيدا , ولكن يبدو أنها من( سهوات العارفين) كما يقول استاذنا عباس العقاد يرحمه الله 
تقبلوا تحياتى جميعا و أدعوا الله لوالدتى بالشفاء

----------


## غريب الدار

أخوتي الأفاضل , جميعا .... سيد إبراهيم , بن طيبة , طارق شكري ... ذو رأي رشيد , أخي الصاعق , 
أختي منتهى الروح
أكرر دعوتي لكم 
أنني بحاجة للمساندة و خصوصا ممن أتوسم فيهم الخير , و التحليل المنطقي .
لذا أكرر دعوتي لكم جميعا للإطلاع على الرابط الذي ذكرته في مشاركتي السابقة ,
هناك ستجدوا موضوع يتحدث عن عودة المسيح تحت عنوان يعود أو لن يعود

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأصدقاء الأعزاء
 / ابن طيبة
/ ذو رأى رشيد
/ غريب الدار
/ الصاعق
/ منتهى الروح
وتحية خاصة للصديق الجديد ( صقرا لبادية )

1- اتفق مع ابن طيبة  فى ما ورد بمشاركاته أرقام  707 و708و 709 خاصة فيما نقله عن الدكتور علي محمد محمد الصلابي في كتابه صفحات مشرقة من التاريخ الإسلامي والذى جاء بها أن  مصادر التاريخ القديم)- الآثار المتروكة- الإحداث المكتوبة والمنقوشة على تلك الآثار- ما خلفه القدماء من لفائف مكتوب عليها أخبارهم وآدابهم وعلومهم (وبأنه يوجد تزوير من بعض المؤرخين .
2- ثم نتفق بأن القرآن الكريم مهيمن على جميع الكتب السماوية السابقة وأنه أهم مصدر والمصدر الوحيد الذى لا يناقش ( وإن اختلفت التفسيرات ) : (( وَأَنْزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ مُصَدِّقًا لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ وَمُهَيْمِنًا عَلَيْهِ فَاحْكُمْ بَيْنَهُمْ بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ )) [ المائدة : 48 ].
3- نعم التوراة ثبت عدم دقة رواياتها بل وعد صحتها أصلاً وذلك بناء على أقوال الباحثين الغربيين أنفسهم وفى بحوثهم الخاصة بالتوراة ثبت وجود تناقضات ومن هنا كان القول بأن أكثر من شخص كتبوها فى عصور مختلفة . ومن هنا أيضاً كان القول بأنه لا يمكن الوثوق بالتوراة كمصدر تاريخى .
4- لو سألنا أنفسنا لماذا هدأت العاصفة التي أثار اليهود زوابعها والخاصة بوجود الهيكل أسفل المسجد الأقصى  لعلمنا بفشلهم فى العصور على  الهيكل المزعوم أو أى من الآثار اليهودية وأن كل ما عثروا عليه عائد للآثار الإسلامية ولو أنهم مستمرين فى التنقيب على أمل أن يجدوا أى أثار أو ينهار المسجد الأقصى بسبب الحفر أسفله .
5-الروايات القرآنية لم تشير من قريب أو بعيد لمكان حدوث قصة سيدنا موسى مع الفرعون لذا لكل منا أن يجتهد ويدلى بدلوه وأن كنت أنا شخصياً أقول أن الأحداث قد وقعت فى مصرنا التى نعيش فيها إلا أنى لا أستطيع أن أغفل الآراء التى وردت عن كثير من الباحثين بحدوث القصة فى مصر أخرى لذا يجب أن نستمع ونناقش لعلنا نصل للحقيقة وإذا لم نصل فيكفينا شرف المحاولة .
6- جاء بمشاركة سابقة أن اليهود يقدسون مكة وما حولها بل يقدمونها على بيت المقدس ويقولوا أن مكة وما حولها هى الأرض المقدسة التي وعد الله أبناء سيدنا إبراهيم بها وطبعاً إذا كان ما نقل عنهم حقاً فهو من أكبر الخبائث فهم يقولون أنهم هم أبناء سيدنا إبراهيم فقط  ولا يعترفون بأننا أبناء سيدنا إسماعيل الابن الأكبر لسيدنا  ويجب أن نتنبه لهذه الفرية فلهم هدف واحد هو  السيطرة على الأرض المقدسة مكة والمدينة المنورة وما حولها خاصة منطقة جنوب غرب شبه الجزيرة العربية وهم يستغلون الآراء القائلة بحدوث القصة فى المملكة العربية السعودية لهذا الغرض  .

7-وهنا يثور سؤال هل يمكننا أن نستعين بالتوراة فى بعض رواياتها التى تتفق مع ما جاء بالقرآن الكريم ؟ وقد رود  في مسند الإمام أحمد بن حنبل: حدثنا أبو المغيرة حدثنا الأوزاعي حدثني حسان بن عطية قال أقبل أبو كبشة السلولي ونحن في المسجد فقام إليه مكحول وابن أبي زكريا وأبو بحرية فقال: سمعت عبد الله بن عمرو يقول سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : «بلغوا عني ولو آية، وحدثوا عن بني إسرائيل ولا حرج ومن كذب على متعمدا فليتبوأ مقعده من النار». هذا في غاية الصحة، مسلسل بالثقات المصرحين بالتحديث، وهو كذلك عند أحمد من طريق أخرى صحيحة . وهنا لابد لى أن أذكر ما ورد بمشاركة ابن طيبة رقم 718 ( في «سنن أبي داود»: حدثنا أحمد بن محمد بن ثابت المروزي ثنا عبد الرزاق أخبرنا معمر عن الزهري أخبرني بن أبي نملة الأنصاري عن أبيه أنه بينما هو جالس عند رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وعنده رجل من اليهود مر بجنازة فقال يا محمد هل تتكلم هذه الجنازة فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الله أعلم فقال اليهودي إنها تتكلم فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «ما حدثكم أهل الكتاب فلا تصدقوهم ولا تكذبوهم وقولوا آمنا بالله ورسله فإن كان باطلا لم تصدقوه وإن كان حقا لم تكذبوه». وقال الشيخ الألباني: ضعيف. قلت: لعله اعتمد قول الحافظ عن نملة أنه (مقبول)، أي عند المتابعة، وإلا فليِّن، حسب اصطلاح الحافظ، رحمه الله. ولكن الألباني عاد فصحح ذلك في «السلسلة الصحيحة» فقال: [ثم ظهر لي أنني كنت مخطئاً في اعتمادي على قول الحافظ: «مقبول»؛ الذي يعني أنه غير مقبول عند التفرد، وذلك لأنه هو نفسه ذكر في ترجمة (نملة بن أبي نملة) من «التهذيب» أنه: [«روى عنه - غير الزهري - عاصم ويعقوب ابنا عمر بن قتادة، وضمرة بن سعيد ومروان بن أبي سعيد، وذكره ابن حبان في (الثقات)، وأخرج حديثه في (صحيحه)]. قلت: فهؤلاء جمع - أكثرهم ثقات - مع كونه تابعياً يروي عن أبيه، وعهدي بالحافظ، ومن قبله الذهبي، أنهم يقولون في مثله: «صدوق»]، انتهى كلام الألباني، وقد أصاب في ذلك فنملة بن أبي نملة تابعي من الذين أثنى النبي، صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم، على قرنهم، ومن أولاد الأنصار الذين دعى النبي، صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم، لهم، روى عنه الثقات، فمحله الصدق والأمانة، وهو معروف مشهور ذكره بن سعد في الطبقة الثانية من أهل المدينة، فهو «صدوق لا بأس به»، وحديثه حسن قوي إن شاء الله، لا سيما وأقد أخرجه الأئمة، ولم يوجد له معارض قط، بل هناك شاهد للقصة من حديث عامر بن ربيعة، رضي الله عنه )
8- أعتقد أنه لا مانع من الاستعانة بما ورد فى التوراة فى الأحداث التى تتفق مع ما جاء بالقرآن الكريم كما قالت الأخت منتهى الروح فى مشاركتها رقم 715بالنسبة للأحداث التى وردت بالقرآن الكريم على سبيل الإيجاز ولم ترد بالتفصيل . وكما جاء بمشاركة ابنى الصاعق رقم 716 والتى أشار فيها ضمناً أنه لايمكن  استبعاد التوراة  كمصدر من المصادر التاريخية خاصة في قصة فرعون الخروج. خاصة وأن  التدوين المصري خال تماماً من أي معلومات حول تلك القصة . وهذا ايضاً رأى الصديق ذو رأى رشيد فى مشاركته رقم 717 وأن كان زاد عليها بتشويقنا لما وصل اليه حيث قال : لقد تمكنت - بعون الله وفضله - من كشف هوية فرعون موسى عن طريق كشف ( العلاقة الجدلية) ما بين القرآن والتوراة , ولهذا حديث آخر فاننى لا أريد أن أستبق الأحداث ( أعتقد أنى بهذا قد أخذت موقف مخالف لمواقفي السابقة ) ..
9- فى المشاركة رقم 719 قارن أبن طيبة  بين الرواية التوراتية و رواية القرآن الكريم  للقصة    .
يقول سبحانه و تعالي في قصة موسي عليه السلام و السامري : 
{قَالَ فَاذْهَبْ فَإِنَّ لَكَ فِي الْحَيَاةِ أَن تَقُولَ لَا مِسَاسَ وَإِنَّ لَكَ مَوْعِداً لَّنْ تُخْلَفَهُ وَانظُرْ إِلَى إِلَهِكَ الَّذِي ظَلْتَ عَلَيْهِ عَاكِفاً لَّنُحَرِّقَنَّهُ ثُمَّ لَنَنسِفَنَّهُ فِي الْيَمِّ نَسْفاً }طه97
و تقول التوراة 
" و اما خطيتكم العجل الذي صنعتموه فاخذته و احرقته بالنار و رضضته و طحنته جيدا حتى نعم كالغبار ثم طرحت غباره في النهر المنحدر من الجبل " سفر التثنية الاصحاح التاسع - الاية 21
وقد أتفق معنا على أن احداث القصة الخاصة بالسامرى  كانت فى سيناء
ثم كان له سؤال وجيه عن تفسير اليم هنا ؟ وهل يوجد نهر ينحدر من جبال سيناء ؟ ثم قال اليس اليم المذكور في الاية 97 من سورة طه فسره علماء التفسير علي انه البحر ؟ وهنا فأن تفسير العلماء مرة عن اليم بأنه نهر ومرة بأنه البحر وهنا فأن تفسير البحر هو الصحيح وهذا يعنى أن بنى إسرائيل أثناء هذه القصة كانوا ما زالوا على حدود البحر الأحمر .
10- عبادة بنى إسرائيل للعجل يدل على تأثرهم بما تربوا عليه فى مصر من ذل وعبودية فتغيرت نفوسهم وتأثروا بعبادة المصريين القدماء للعجل أبيس ويدل هذا على أنهم قوم كفر وأنهم قوم مادة لا يؤمنون إلا بما يرونه لذا عبدوا العجل لأن له خوار ونسوا كل المعجزات التى حدثت أمامهم على يد سيدنا موسى 
11- أحيي أخى غريب الدار على ما جاء بمشاركته رقم 744 وما جاء بها كلام عقلاني يستحق أن نقف عنده
12- الموضوع ليس سهلاً وارى أننا حتى الآن نحمل ابن طيبه الكثير فلنصبر حتى يأتينا برؤيته النهائية ولا أرى مانع من أن نرى رؤى جديدة فى نفس الوقت .
13 – أعدت قرأت مشاركات الصديق غريب الدار والأخت منتهى الروح وبين الروائيتان أتفاق كبير ويجب أن نعد لمناقشاتهم بناء على ما سيأتينا به ابن طيبة .
14- أخي ذو رأى رشيد جهز رؤيتك وتوقع الكثير من المناقشات .

أرفع لكم جميعاً القبعة وأقف مؤدى التحية وواضح أنى لن أقدم جديد ولكنى مستمتع ومتشوق لما ستأتونا به . دمتم بخير

----------


## منتهى الروح

> أختى منتدى الروح
> ما هداك إليه تفكيرك متوافق مع ما كتبت بالخصوص و يعتد تلخيص لبعض ما كتبت , و كأنك تحيي في الأمل بأن أكون مصيب بما فكرت فيه و ما كتبت 
> النجاة هي السلامة , و النجاه من عند الله نجاه طويلة الأمد , و ليست مؤقتة
> الظهور فقط ليس نجاة
> و أما عن يأجوج و مأجوج 
> فلدي موضوع بالخصوص إن أردتي الإطلاع عليه و إبداء رأيك أكون شاكر
> وملخص الموضوع أن يأجوج و مأجوج ليسوا بشر
> http://www.islamonline.net/discussio...=6363&tstart=0
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
لقد اطلعت على مشاركتك واعذرني بحثت عن الكثير من المشاركات التي كتبت بأسمك وانا متشوقه لقرائتها 
لما تحمل من متعه وتشويق 
لك خالص التقدير

----------


## منتهى الروح

> *لكي يمكن الاستدلال من الوجهة الشرعية بحديث بشكل قاطع يجب أن يتوافر فيه شرطان* 
> 
> *1- قطعي الثبوت*
> *2-قطعي الدلالة* 
> 
> *وأياً من الشرطين لا يتوافر ضمن الحديث الوارد هنا فلا هو قطعي الثبوت ( أي مقطوع بأن سيدي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قاله ) ولا هو قطعي الدلالة فيما ذهبت إليه وإنما هو تفسير للحديث ، ولكن كونه غير قطعي الثبوت هو العنصر المهم هنا.*
> 
> *وتحياتي الخالصة*


تحياتي لك اخي الفاضل 

الحديث ذكر بأكثر من صيغه وبأكثرمن راوي وهو صحيح الأسناد 

ولكن رجحت ماقاله الاخ ذو رأي رشيد فيما قاله  في مشاركته الاخيره بخصوص الحديث الذي قدمته ..ولكني مازلت مقتنعه ان فرعون اسم وليس لقب ..وان كان لقب فهو مختص برجل واحد فقط وهو فرعون الذي عاصر موسى ومات  غريق ولا يوجد سواه ..الا ان وجدت شيء قطعي يغير رأي في ذلك

تحياتي وتقديري لك   وللاستاذ ذو رأي رشيد   والاستاذ ابن طيبه

----------


## منتهى الروح

> الأصدقاء الأعزاء
>  / ابن طيبة
> / ذو رأى رشيد
> / غريب الدار
> / الصاعق
> / منتهى الروح
> وتحية خاصة للصديق الجديد ( صقرا لبادية )
> 
> 1- اتفق مع ابن طيبة  فى ما ورد بمشاركاته أرقام  707 و708و 709 خاصة فيما نقله عن الدكتور علي محمد محمد الصلابي في كتابه صفحات مشرقة من التاريخ الإسلامي والذى جاء بها أن  مصادر التاريخ القديم)- الآثار المتروكة- الإحداث المكتوبة والمنقوشة على تلك الآثار- ما خلفه القدماء من لفائف مكتوب عليها أخبارهم وآدابهم وعلومهم (وبأنه يوجد تزوير من بعض المؤرخين .
> ...



سلام الله عليك والدي القدير  سيد جعيتم  ومساك الله بالخير والسرور دائما ماتغيب ويأتي حضورك ك الغيث خفيف على الروح وعلى المعده كمان  :Biggrin: 
بس بعتب عليك بصراحه ...مش شايف ان اسمي يأتي في المؤخره دائما والرجاله الأول ..ونسيت حديث رسول الله امك ثم امك ثم امك ...يعني الست فوق كل حاجه واول حاجه  :4:  المره دي سماح بس المره الجايه ممكن يبقى فيها حقوق الأنسان ..والرفق بالمرأه ::xx::  ومنظمة المرأه المتحدون..وجمعية لا للعنصريه  ضد المرأه... كمان فيه منظمات كتير بس لو لزم الأمر ممكن نستعين بيها  ::cop::

----------


## ذو رأى رشيد

[frame="2 80"]ولكن رجحت ماقاله الاخ ذو رأي رشيد فيما قاله  في مشاركته الاخيره بخصوص الحديث الذي قدمته ..ولكني مازلت مقتنعه ان فرعون اسم وليس لقب ..وان كان لقب فهو مختص برجل واحد فقط وهو فرعون الذي عاصر موسى ومات  غريق ولا يوجد سواه ..الا ان وجدت شيء قطعي يغير رأي في ذلك[/frame][quote][/quote

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمالأخت الفاضلة / منتهى الروح (بالمناسبة أهذا اسم أم لقب ؟!! , من الواضح أنه لقب وليس اسمك الحقيقى , ومن الواضح كذلك أننا لا نعرف - حتى الآن - ما هو اسمك الحقيقى؟ لأن لقبك منتهى الروح قد طغى عليه و حل محله فلماذا تنكرين على فرعون المسكين ::xx::  أن يساويك أو يشاركك فى هذا الأمر ؟!!! , هل اقتنعتى الآن ؟! , اذا دعينى أغلق القوس ) حياكى الله , وتحياتى !! :Bye:

----------


## ذو رأى رشيد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيملم أفرغ بعد من قولى , فما زال عندى الكثير لأقوله
تريدين كما قلتى شيئا قطعيا حتى تغيرى رأيك فى كون فرعون اسما
حسنا اليكى - والى الأخ الفاضل - (ابن طيبة) هذا البرهان الحاسم :
هل سمعتى عن (ذى القرنين) ؟!
اذن أخبرينى بربك من يكون فى التاريخ ؟؟!
بالله عليك هل تعرفين اسمه الحقيقى ؟!
البعض يقولون أنه( الأسكندر الأكبر) , بينما يقول آخرون أنه الملك الفارسى (قورش) , وآخرون يرون انه أحد ملوك ( دولة حمير) , واشتط البعض بقولهم أنه الفرعون المصرى (اخناتون) , بل ذهب البعض الى أنه النبى سليمان نفسه !!! وهكذا وقعوا فى حيص بيص وصاروا يضربون أخماسا فى أسداس !!
كل هذا لماذا ؟ 
لأن القران الكريم لم يحدد المقصود بذى القرنين ولم يذكره باسمه العلم وانما ذكره بلقبه ذاك فحسب 
فما الذى يمنع اذا أن يكون القرآن قد نهج ذات النهج مع شخص فرعون ؟!
لا يوجد ما يمنع ذلك على الاطلاق , بل كل الدلائل تؤكد ذلك
 آمل أن تكونى قد اقتنعتى الآن , وكذلك الأخ الفاضل ابن طيبة
وما زال لدى مزيد !! ولكنى أعتقد أن فيما أوردته الكفاية لذى حجر , أليس كذلك يا اخوانى وأخواتى 
تحياتى للجميع , ولا تحرمونا من دعواتكم للسيدة والدتى :f2:

----------


## ابن طيبة

*سلام الله عليكم
اخي الفاضل ذو راي رشيد
رجاء خاص
انا لا اريد ان اتناقش في هذه الجزئية انت مقتنع انه لقب و هذه ليست حقيقة 
و انت مقتنع انه اسم علم و هذه الحقيقة كل من وجهة نظره
و اعتقد اننا توقفنا عند هذه النقطة

طلب منك استاذي الجليل سيد ابراهيم بعرض طرحك فهلا عرضته علينا 
في امان الله*

----------


## ذو رأى رشيد

هل هذا هو أدب الحوار الذى تنادى به ؟!!
أترك الحكم لباقى الزملاء
ثم اننى لا أتلقى أوامرى من أحد , ولن أعرض طرحى الا فى الوقت الذى يناسبنى ويناسب ظروفى , أفهمت ؟

----------


## ابن طيبة

> هل هذا هو أدب الحوار الذى تنادى به ؟!!
> أترك الحكم لباقى الزملاء
> ثم اننى لا أتلقى أوامرى من أحد , ولن أعرض طرحى الا فى الوقت الذى يناسبنى ويناسب ظروفى , أفهمت ؟


*انا بصراحة مش عارف ارد عليك و اقولك ايه
لكن كل اللي هاقدر ارد بيه علي حضرتك و بما انك تكبرني بخمسة سنوات و احتراما مني لحديث رسولنا الكريم ليس من ... و يحترم كبيرنا او يجل كبيرنا
لذا و في مداخلتي السابقة قلت ان لكل منا و جهة نظر ليحتفظ بها حتي ياتي بدليل يدعمها هذا فحوي كلامي و لا يحتما اي تاويل
اذا كنت حضرتك فهمت غير كده فهذا شان خاص بحضرتك لا دخل لي فيه
و لكنني استغرب اي ادب حوار تتحدث عنه و سيادتكم تقول اتلقي اوامري و من امرك هنا سيدي الفاضل قلت لسيادتكم ان طرحي سوف يتاخر حتي ادعمه فقال استاذ سيد اذا ليدليذو راي رشيد بدلوه و جئت انا للتاكيد علي ذلك فما دخل الاوامر هنا
و اختتمت سيادتكم مداخلتك ب افهمت
نعم سيدي الفاضل فهمت

و لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم

و حتي تستريح سيادتكم و عشان خاطر حضرتك من رواد الموضوع الان و انك لم تضف اليه اي جديد مثلك مثل غيرك برجاء مراجعة الصفحات السبعون السابقة حتي تعرف ما قيمة مشاركاتي فيه و برضه هاريحك لاني باسبب لحضرتك الانزعاج و هابطل ادخل الموضوع

في حفظ الله استاذي الفاضل و ننتظر جديدك*

----------


## ذو رأى رشيد

محتار تقول لى ايه ؟ 
قل لى : البقاء لله وشد حيلك . هل فهمت الآن ؟!

----------


## منتهى الروح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تحياتي للجميع وقبل ان ابدا حديثي تعازي الحاره للاستاذ ذو رأي رشيد ..لوفاة والدته غفر الله لها واسكنها فسيح جناته واللهمه الله الصبر والسلوان 

4ـ يقول الله تعالى : من أذهبت حبيبتيه فصبر و احتسب لم أرض له ثوابا دون الجنة .

اللهم اغفر لها وارحمها واجعل مثواها الجنه 


استاذي القدير ابن طيبه ماهكذا عهدناك وقد كنت عنوان الحكمه والصبر وطولة البال ...فلتعذر ذو رأي رشيد لظروفه التي كان بها و انه مصاب عظيم ...اسأل الله ان يخفف عنه 
والموضوع الذي تتحدثون عنه لا يخص ذو رأي رشيد فقط بل يخص الجميع والكل هنا ينتظر بفارغ الصبر اطروحاتكم القيمه سواء اصابت ام اخطأت فعلم ذلك عند الله ..








وعلى فكره حبيت بس اوصلكم شيء

فرعون بيسلم عليكم واهو قاعد مرزوع قدامي بيشرب  شراب البردقوووش اصل اعصابو باظت من الي بنكتبو  فيه واحد بيقول لقب واحد بيقول اسم علم وهو شكلو في النهايه هيطلع عفركوووش

شكلي بديت اخرف

----------


## ابن طيبة

> محتار تقول لى ايه ؟ 
> قل لى : البقاء لله وشد حيلك . هل فهمت الآن ؟!


*البقاء الله اخي الفاضل ذو راي رشيد 
و نتمني ان نعرف العنوان حتي نعزيكم شخصيا
الهمكم الله الصبر و السلوان
و اسكن والدتكم فسيح جناته و غفر لها باذن الله
اللهم اغفر لها و ارحمها
اللهم امين امين*

----------


## غريب الدار

أخوتي  , أخواتي الأعزاء 
ما جاء في التوراة صحيح بل بني إسرائيل مطالبين به , و لكن أين التوراة ,
الأسفار المتداولة ليست هي التوراة بل هي كتب بني إسرائيل
إنها الكتب التي قال المولى عز و جل عنها يكتبون الكتاب بأيديهم ثم يقولون هذا من عند الله ...
آلاف الصفحات لديهم تخلط بين تاريخ و أحداث 
قصص الإفك و الإفتراء على الأنبياء كثيرة 
عندهم التلمود المخفي 
و القراطيس ....ناهيك عن أخطاء الترجمة ...
عليه يجب أن ينتبه من يأخذ عنهم فهو لا يأخذ من التوراة بل من كتبهم , هذا أولا , 
و أما ثانيا فيجب علي كل متفحص و مدقق أن ينتبه و يفرق لما قد يكون حقيقي و بين ما هو مكتوب تعمدا لإخفاء حقيقة ما , أو لهدف إظهار معتقد ما ...
مثال على ذلك في وصفهم لما يدعوه الهيكل .... على ما أعتقد أنهم كانوا يصفون أعظم شيء رأووه في حياتهم , و ليقيني بأن هيكلهم هذا كذبة فعندها أستنتج أنهم كانوا يصفون شيء آخر ... مثال ذلك أنهم كانوا يصفون قصر فرعون و تعريشاته و التي كانت تمثلهم لهم القمة ...
بمعنى لو وجد علماء الآثار بعض ما ورد عندهم من وصف للهيكل ينطبق على آثار قديمة , فهذه الآثار تقربنا لمعرفة فرعون موسى.
في المقابل هناك أخبار قد يكون نصفها صدق و بقيتها تأليف ممن كتب أو ترجم أو نقل ... فيجب عدم أخذها كوحدة واحدة ... لا للتكذيب المطلق و لا للتصديق المطلق.
أختى منتهى الروح
أنتظر ملاحظاتك و ردودك على مشاركاتي لما لمسته عندك من رجاحة رأي و لا أنسى فضلك بإعطائي رابط كتاب الصليبي....
و عن مشاركاتي هنا في موضوع فرعون فقد بدأت من الصفة العاشرة أو الإحدى عشر , يمكن لك الإطلاع على مشاركاتي بالخصوص

أخي سيد إبراهيم
الحكمة ضالة المؤمن ... 
ماذا لو أستطاع اليهود إثبات أن كان لهم جذور في فلسطين . أيكون عندها لهم الحق بها .
أعرف رأيك , بأنه بالطبع لا , و أعلم رأيك في أن أغلب يهود اليوم ليسوا من أصول بني إسرائيل ..
و أن إدعاء أن لهم جذور في أي مكان ليس مبرر لأن يطردوا أهل هذه البلاد.
و الآن لو عدنا لبلاد عسير , لو صح أن كان لهم جذور هناك , فهذا ليس مبرر لهم لإحتلال هذه المناطق المباركة , و لكن .... تفاصيل أكاذيبهم لن تتوافق مع المكتشفات الأثرية , و أنا على يقين بهذا...
و أخص تحديدا صرح سليمان و الذي وصفوه بالهيكل ...
يتفرد قرآننا الكريم بحقائق ليست موجودة لا عندهم و لا عند غيرهم , فقط نحن المسلمين لدينا خبر الهدهد و النملة و تفاصيل الصرح و ما حولة من تماثيل و محاريب و قدر راسيات ...
إن وصلنا لهذا الصرح و أوضحنا مكانه و صدق ما ورد في القرآن و غاب عن كل كتبهم ... 
ماذا يعني هذا ..
ألا يستحق هذا منا البحث و التحقق ...
أذكركم بموضوعي عن صرح سليمان و أنه بإذن الله في قاع البحر ....
الموضوع وضعته في منتداكم و في إسلام أون لين و في أماكن عدة..
إن صدق أن الصرح في البحر ... و إن خاف أحدنا أن يحتلوا مكان ثبوت مكان الصرح ... فليحتلوا قاع البحر ... و عندها تتحقق المقولة التي نسمعها كثرا و لا ندري مصدرها ... أننا نريد رميهم في البحر ... فليذهبوا للبحر بمحض إرادتهم ... إلى قاع البحر تحديدا ...

بإذن الله سنسبقهم للكشف عن صرح سليمان , ليس لكي نرميهم في البحر بل لنثبت لهم أنهم كانوا دوما على غير حق ... و أن الحق المطلق هو ما خصنا به علام الغيوب , رب العالمين 

أخي بن طيبة
لقد استفدت كثيرا من مشاركاتك , و مثال على ذلك سفر الخروج الذي كان لك الفضل بطرحة عبر أحد مشاركاتك , و لقد استنتجت منه عدة أمور لولا أنني لم أتحقق منا بشكل يقين لأوردتها هنا.
لا يستطيع أحد إنكار دورك و فضلك و فضل أستاذنا الفاضل في استمرارية هذا الموضوع و الذي ندعوا الله أن يستمر حتى نصل لما فيه الخير ..
إستمر و نحن جميعا آذان صاغية...


أخي ذو رأي رشيد
الاسم الذي اخترته لنفسك , أسم جميل , و مشاركاتك جيدة , و لا داعي للرشيد أن ينفعل بهذا الشكل ,
الموضوع جد طويل و الآراء متنوعة و مختلفة , و لنا جميعا تقبل الآراء و لا نأخذها بشكل شخصي .
بارك الله فيك و في الجميع.
نحن من خلال هذا الموضوع نصنع شيء بدأنا به و إن شاء الله نستمر به مهما طل حتى يشاء الله

أخوتى الأفاضل 
لكم مني تحية من القلب للقلب فمهما إختلفنا في الآراء فلساننا واحد و دمنا واحد

دمتم

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأستاذ الفاضل / ذو رأى رشيد
أشد على يدك معزياً . البقاء لله . ندعوا للسيدة الراحلة والدتك بأن تكون الجنة مثواها . دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

[grade="00008b ff0000 008000 4b0082"]الأخت الفاضلة / منتهى الروح[/grade]
أنت فى المقدمة . يعلم الله أنى أحبك فى الله أخت أو أبنة عزيزة فاضلة ودائماً يعجبنى أسلوبك الهادىء .
فرعو لا يشرب الكوكا أو البردقوش ولكنه يحب القرفة بالجنزبيل

----------


## سيد جعيتم

صديقى العزيز / ابن طيبة
صدرك أوسع من أن تاخد على خاطرك . علمنا كلنا اسلوب بعضنا فى الكتابة ز فى الحقيقة هذا الموضوع أنت صاحبه الحقيقى . اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الصديق العزيز / غريب الدار
تعلم أنى احب مشاركاتك وأحترم رأيك دائماً لموضوعيته . أجتهدت خلال الأيام الماضية فى البحث فى موضوع يأجوج ومأجوج . لم أتوصل لجديد . البحث مستمر . ارجو وضع رابط موضوعكعن يأجوج ومأجوج الذى نزلت به فى منتدانا من قبل . اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## غريب الدار

أخي ذو رأي رشيد
البقية في حياتكم و عظم الله أجركم
و إن شاء الله من أهل الجنة

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ * ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً * فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي* وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي

صدق الله العظيم

نســأل الله أن يغـفــــــــــــر لها

وأن يسكـنــــها فسيــح جناتـــه 

ويلهم اهلها بالصبر والسلوان

و انا لله وانا اليه راجعـــــون 



 اللهم ارحم ميتنا  واغفر لها وعافها واعفو عنها  ... وأكرم نزلها ووسع مدخلها ونقها من الذنوب والخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس .. اللهم جازها بالحسنات احسانا وبالسيئات عفوا وغفرانا.... اللهم ارزق اهلها وذويها الصبر والصلوان .. واجرهم في مصيبتهم .. وثبتهم .. وهون عليهم .. اللهم يا من قلت وقولك حق ادعوني أستجب لكم .. فاستجب لنا ولا تخيب فيك رجائنا واختم بالباقيات الصالحات أعمالنا ... سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون .. وسـلام على المرسلـين .. والحمد لله رب العالمين .
الأخ الفاضل .... ذو رأي رشيد 



عظم الله أجركم بفقيدتكم الغالية

لله مــا أعطى .. ولله مــا أخـــذ

لله مــــــا أنعم ولله مـــــــا منـــع

وإنــــا لله وإنــا إليه راجعــــون

وسبحـــان الحي الذي لا يمــوت

اللهم إنك تعلم ما دعوت به لـها

فأنــــت معنا تسمع وترى يا الله

اللهم إستجب

اللهم إستجب

اللهم إستجب

اللهم آمين

آمين

آمين

آمين

----------


## سيد جعيتم

هذا الرابط موجود فى قاعة التعارف والمناسبات وهو خاص بتقديم العزاء فى المرحومة بإذن الله والدة زميلنا ذو رأى رشيد اسكنها الله فسيح جناته
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...96#post1165696

----------


## ذو رأى رشيد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
شكر الله سعيكم جميعا اخوانى و أخواتى الأعزاء والمعزين
ولقد كانت والدتى سيدة عظيمة بحق ولا فخر , وأحسبها من أهل الفردوس الأعلى ان شاء الله ولا أزكيها على الله , بل كل من عرفها كان يشهد لها بالحكمة والطيبة المتناهية والصلاح
انها تستحق دعواتكم لها , لقد علمتنى الكثير وعلمتنى التسامح والحب حتى مع ألد الناس خصومة
كانت عظيمة وأرجو أن يلحقنى ربى بها فى الدار الآخرة التى هى الحيوان
أشكركم جميعا من أصغركم سنا الى أكبركم وأعفونى من ذكر الأسماء حتى لا أقدم احدا منكم على أحد فكلكم عندى اعزاء وأحباء وكل واحد منكم يستحق أن أذكره أولا !!
اشكركم على مشاعركم النبيلة وعلى كلماتكم البليغة التى لن أوفيها قدرها من الشكر والثناء
وأرجو أن تستأنفوا نشاطكم المعتاد ولكن أعذرونى اذا أحجمت عن مشاركتكم لبعض الوقت والى أن يشاء الله , وسأكتفى الآن بأن أتابعكم عن كثب وأقرأ لكم الى أن أستجمع قوتى وأستحث همتى من جديد فان فراق أمى لنا شىء عظيم
مرة أخرى : شكر الله سعيكم ولا أراكم مكروها فى عزيز لديكم , اللهم آمين

----------


## ذو رأى رشيد

> هذا الرابط موجود فى قاعة التعارف والمناسبات وهو خاص بتقديم العزاء فى المرحومة بإذن الله والدة زميلنا ذو رأى رشيد اسكنها الله فسيح جناته
> http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...96#post1165696


هذا كرم بالغ منك يا سيدى , أرجو أن أكون أهلا له , وشكرا على شعورك النبيل السامى

----------


## سيد جعيتم

كان لى سوال وكنت أتمنى الإجابة عليه وهو :
هل يمكن تفسير الأية الكريمة (({فَالْيَوْمَ نُنَجِّيكَ بِبَدَنِكَ لِتَكُونَ لِمَنْ خَلْفَكَ آيَةً وَإِنَّ كَثِيراً مِّنَ النَّاسِ عَنْ آيَاتِنَا لَغَافِلُونَ} )) على أن فرعون بعد أن تعرض للغرق مع قومه أنجى الله بدنه من أعراض الغرق ليظل سليم !!!. نحن نعلم أن للغرق أعراض ويصاب الغريق بالتصبن الرمى وأكيد توجد أعراض للتصبن تبقى مع الجثة ولم يشير موريس بوكاى فى بحثه عن وجود أثار للتصبن بجثة رمسيس أومرنبتاح وأنما أشار لوجود أثار الملح فقط ونحن نعلم أن التحنيط من مكوناته انواع من الملح .؟
اشكركم ودمتم بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

هذه المشاركة رقم 149 للصديق غريب الدار أضمها لمشاركتى السابقة وهى بخصوص جسد الفرعون
عد التحية
لا أعرف أشكر مين و لا مين . الشكر لكم جميعا و من حسن حظي أنني عثرت على موضوعكم هذا و على ناس متخصصة . أمتعني قراءة ما كتبوا و طريقة تفكيرهم و طرحهم للمواضيع.
لم استطع قارءة كل ما هو مكتوب و لكنني إنجذبت لموقعكم فسجلت و أريد أن أشارككم الرأي .
لقد كتبت عدة مواضيع جد بسيطة و لكنها أفكار أحتاج أن يشاركني ناس متخصصة للتحقق منها . مواضيعي هي في الأساس مستنده على فهمي لبعض آيات القرآن الكريم و التي تتحدث عن قصص و أحداث الأولين و أحد تلك القصص قصة سيدنا وسى مع فرعون مصر.
لدي إعتقاد قوي أن المقصود من النجاة لبدن فرعون مصر , هو حفظ البدن مما ياحق بالغرقي أو الموتى عموما. و الحفظ كان فيه آية عظيمة من عند الله لمن سوف يأتي بعد فرعون . الحفظ ليس بالتحنيط و لكن حفظ بقدرة الله الذي يقول للشيء كن فيكون.
الحفظ كما نعرفة هو الحفظ الذي كرم الله أنبياءة و الشهداء بأن حرم جسدهم على الأرض و عن التعفن. نعرف قصة سيدنا سليمان و أنه عندما مات لم يتعفن و كذلك قصص الشهداء. هؤلاء أكرمهم الله بذلك أما باقي البشر فتتعفن أجسامهم و لكن هناك إستثناء.
هة بدن فرعون على ما أعتقد , جيث أن الله حفظ بدنة و عندما يعثر عليه فسيكون كأنه لم يمت إلا من لحظات . إن في لك آية ناطقة و دليل قوي على قدرة الله .
أعتقد أن بدن فرعون مازال مدفون في قاع نهر النيل حيث أعتقد أن الغرق حدث هناك.
إستدلالي في أغلبة من القرآن و لكن أحتاج لراأي علماء الأثار و المختصين لتصويب أو موافقتي على ما أعتقد به .
هل أستطيع أن أبعث لكم بكتابتي بالخصوص.
آسف على الإطالة و يارب أكون على صح

----------


## ذو رأى رشيد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمجواب سؤالك عندى يا أستاذ سيد
ولكنى أخشى أننى لو فتحت هذا الباب فلن أستطيع أن أسده من جراء رياح المناقشات العاتية التى سوف تدخل منه , ومن زوابع المجادلات العنيفة التى سوف تلج فيه , وسوف تحدث اشتباكات فكرية ومعارك أدبية أنا غير مستعد لها الآن , وغير مهيأ لخوض غمارها فى الوقت الراهن , وكفانى ما لقيت من قبل , بل كفانى ما أنا فيه من أحزان , ربما تريد أن تستدرجنى لحلبة النقاش كى تخرجنى من أحزانى وتعيدنى الى سابق عهدى , وهذا دافع نبيل وطيب أشكركم عليه , ولكن يبدو أن الأمر ليس بتلك البساطة , ويبدو أن حزنى على فراق والدتى قد ترك فى نفسى جرحا غائرا عميقا من غير اليسير أن يلتئم بتلك السرعة
يمكن للأخوة الزملاء أن يجتهدوا فى الجواب على سؤالكم المطروح الى ان أتعافى مما ألم بى
وشكرا على ما قمتم به من أجلى , مع بالغ تقديرى واحترامى

----------


## غريب الدار

أخي سيد , شكرا لك على تذكيري بأول مشاركة معكم

أخي ذو رأي رشيد
إن كان عندك رأي مفيد , و لا تريد طرحة فقط بسبب ماذكرت 
فلن ينفع أحد رأيك هذا و لن ينفعك حتى أنت عندما تقابل ربك
و إن كان رأيك غير مفيد , فحتى لو طرحتة لن نستفاد منه 
و خصوصا إن كان صاحب الرأي يعلم أنه غير مفيد

أرجوا أن يزول هذا التحسس و إلي جايبنا لورى ( الخلف)
رأيك و رأي جميع الأساتذة الأفاضل هو بإذن الله مفيد حتى و لو إختلفنا
و لن يكون إلا الصحيح

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمجواب سؤالك عندى يا أستاذ سيد
> ولكنى أخشى أننى لو فتحت هذا الباب فلن أستطيع أن أسده من جراء رياح المناقشات العاتية التى سوف تدخل منه , ومن زوابع المجادلات العنيفة التى سوف تلج فيه , وسوف تحدث اشتباكات فكرية ومعارك أدبية أنا غير مستعد لها الآن , وغير مهيأ لخوض غمارها فى الوقت الراهن , وكفانى ما لقيت من قبل , بل كفانى ما أنا فيه من أحزان , ربما تريد أن تستدرجنى لحلبة النقاش كى تخرجنى من أحزانى وتعيدنى الى سابق عهدى , وهذا دافع نبيل وطيب أشكركم عليه , ولكن يبدو أن الأمر ليس بتلك البساطة , ويبدو أن حزنى على فراق والدتى قد ترك فى نفسى جرحا غائرا عميقا من غير اليسير أن يلتئم بتلك السرعة
> يمكن للأخوة الزملاء أن يجتهدوا فى الجواب على سؤالكم المطروح الى ان أتعافى مما ألم بى
> وشكرا على ما قمتم به من أجلى , مع بالغ تقديرى واحترامى


أخى الفاضل / ذو رأى رشيد
كلنا نشاطرك الأحزان ونتمنى أن تخرج منها وعليك بالدعاء للمرحومة والتك فدعائك يصل اليها بإذن الله .
النقاش للرأى مطلوب للوصول للحقيقية ولا يقلل م جهد أى منا أن يكون هناك معارضين لرأيه . وكم أختلفت أنا وصديقى أبن طيبة وصديقى غريب الدار والصديق الذى افتقدناه طارق شكرى وأيضاً الصديق آمون بل وكثيراً ما أختلف أنا وأبنى الصاعق ولكن أبداً لم تسبب المناقشات لنا ضيق أو تقلل من أحد منا .
ننتظر أجتهادك وأنتظر مناقشاتنا فهدفنا واحد هو الوصول للحقيقة .

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> أخي سيد , شكرا لك على تذكيري بأول مشاركة معكم
> 
> أخي ذو رأي رشيد
> إن كان عندك رأي مفيد , و لا تريد طرحة فقط بسبب ماذكرت 
> فلن ينفع أحد رأيك هذا و لن ينفعك حتى أنت عندما تقابل ربك
> و إن كان رأيك غير مفيد , فحتى لو طرحتة لن نستفاد منه 
> و خصوصا إن كان صاحب الرأي يعلم أنه غير مفيد
> 
> أرجوا أن يزول هذا التحسس و إلي جايبنا لورى ( الخلف)
> ...


الصديق العزيز / غريب الدار
اشكرك يا صديقى على جهدك المتواصل معنا . وصدقنى جميع مواضيعك ومشاركاتك أحب أن أعود اليها حتى لو كانت لى رؤيا مخالفة لها فأننى أستمتع بأجتهادك بل وأحاول دائماً أن ابحث عن ما يؤيد رأى الغير فبلا شك يثرى الموضوع .اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## ذو رأى رشيد

> أخي ذو رأي رشيد
> إن كان عندك رأي مفيد , و لا تريد طرحة فقط بسبب ماذكرت 
> فلن ينفع أحد رأيك هذا و لن ينفعك حتى أنت عندما تقابل ربك
> و إن كان رأيك غير مفيد , فحتى لو طرحتة لن نستفاد منه 
> و خصوصا إن كان صاحب الرأي يعلم أنه غير مفيد
> أرجوا أن يزول هذا التحسس و إلي جايبنا لورى ( الخلف)


!!!  No  Comment

----------


## سيد جعيتم

يما أننى الوحيد بينكم الغير متخصص وبما أنكم تعودتم على أن أشتت تفكيركم بأخذكم ذات اليمين وذات الشمال وإلى أن يأتى كل منكم برؤية جديدة فقد قررت أن أدخل وأكتب .
*سبق لنا أن اشرنا لوجهة نظر تقول بأن   سيدنا يوسف والوزير يويا إنما هما شخص واحد وكان أول من أثار هذه النقطة الأستاذ / لأحمد المليجى فى المشاركة رقم  6وقد أعتمد على كتاب الأستاذ أحمد عثمان في كتاب " غريب في وادي الملوك " و الدكتور سيد كريم في كتاب " اخناتون" وأنا أميل لهذا الرأي بسبب واحد وهو غير وجيه والسبب هو أننا لو اعتبرنا هذا صحيح فأن  الفترة الزمنية بين سيدنا يوسف وسيدنا موسى تشير بأن أحداث القصة كانت فى أواخر حكم الأسرة الثامنة عشر وأنا من أنصار الرأى القائل  بأن أمنحتب الثالث والد اخناتون هو الفرعون الذى حدثت القصة فى عهده وهذا يفسر لنا سر اعتناق إخناتون للتوحيد ولكنى ضد الرأى القائل بأن  الملكة تى زوجة أمنحتب الثالث وأم اخناتون وبنت الوزير يويا كانت نصف عبرانية فهذا قول اليهود لغرض فى نفس نفوسهم .وأسأل أبن طيبة وبمن له دراية باللغة الفرعونية القديمة هل يتطابق أسم تى مع أسم آسية الذى ذكره النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟

وقد أتفقنا أن القرآن يشير لفرعون واحد وأنا ضد الرأى القائل بفرعون للتربية وفرعون للخروج فهذا مخالف للقرآن الكريم حتى ولو كان أسم الفرعونين الذين يشار اليهم أمنحتب ( الثالث والرابع) 
يقول الدكتور مصطفى محمود ( ان التوحيد فى عهد امنحتب الثالث وصل الى قمته ففى احدى الترنيمات المحفورة على لوحة بالمتحف البريطانى وهى فى صورة ابتهال ومناجاة ل ( اله) :
(( ايها الخالق الذى لم يخلقك احد *الواحد المنقطع القرين فى صفاتك *والراعى ذو القوة والبأس *
والصانع الخالد فى آثاره التى لا يحيط بها حصر ..))
سبق لأبنى الصاعق أن قال أن هامان لقب وليس اسم وقد وقف أمام هذا الافتراض كثيراً  وعلى الرغم من أنى قد جئت بمشاركة سابقة بسفر أستير من كتاب اليهود المقدس وبه أسم هامان إلا أننى سئلت نفسى قائلاً ؟ أن القرآن الكريم أشار لفرعون أكثر من 50 بدون إشارة واحدة تفيد بشخصية هذا الفرعون سواء بالاسم او بالصفة فلماذا لا يكون هامان أيضاً لقب للوزير  ؟

وللأمانة أنقل لكم هذا الرأى الذى عثرت عليه لأنه يهمنا جميعاً خاصة فيما ورد فى القرآن الكريم بخصوص قصص الأنبياء .

إلى جانب هذا يقوم المجاز بتحرير النص القرآني من فضائه الزماني والمكاني فتصبح الآية ذات دلالة إنسانية عالمية تتجاوز المناسبة المباشرة، ومن ثم تتضح مقدرة النص القرآني التوليدية وأنه صالح لكل زمان ومكان. ومن هنا قولي إن المجاز يؤدي إلى التجاوز أما الحرفية فهي تطابق بين النص القرآني ووقائع محددة داخل الزمان والمكان وتربطه بهما.
ما يحدث للنص القرآني في الإطار الحلولي هو أن تلغى المسافة بين النص القرآني والواقع، فيتطابق مع الواقع، بالتالي لا مجال للتجاوز أو للمجاز وتظهر التفسيرات الحرفية. ولذا فإني أرى أن الهجوم على لغة المجاز هو هجوم على فكرة الإله المفارق للعالم.
إن المفسرين الحرفيين ينسون أن القرآن لا يتطابق مع التاريخ أو مع القوانين العلمية، فهو الذي يُحكم به على التاريخ والواقع وليس العكس، إذ لا يجوز المطابقة بين المطلق الإلهي والنسبي البشري.
التاريخ الذي جاء في القرآن هو تاريخ مقدس، وليس تاريخا زمنيا، تاريخ يضع المقاييس والمعايير التي يمكن من خلالها محاكمة التاريخ الزمني، فتاريخ المسلمين ليس تاريخا إسلاميا، إنه تاريخ المسلمين في استقامتهم وحيدتهم عن جادة الصواب، والقرآن يحاكم هذا التاريخ. وهذا هو جوهر الرؤية الدينية.
إنه يطرح مجموعة من القيم الثابتة المتجاوزة لسلوك الإنسان يمكن الإهابة بها ومحاكمة الإنسان من منظورها. ولذا لا يمكن -كما يفعل البعض- أن نحاول تفسير التاريخ المقدس بالتاريخ الزمني.
"
التاريخ الذي جاء في القرآن هو تاريخ مقدس، وليس تاريخا زمنيا، تاريخ يضع المقاييس والمعايير التي يمكن من خلالها محاكمة التاريخ الزمني، وهذا هو جوهر الرؤية الدينية
"
فإذا وجد أحدهم مثلا نقشاً باسم إبراهيم يقولون: ها قد ثبت كذا وكذا. قصة سيدنا إبراهيم كما وردت في القرآن فيها عظات وعبر وإطار مرجعي نحاكم من خلالها من يعيش الآن في أي مكان في العالم.
وقد يجد أحدهم حجرًا يشير إلى الكاهن "يويا" فيصيح فرحًا هذا هو سيدنا يوسف. لكن قصة سيدنا يوسف لها شأن آخر. ولذلك نجد القصص القرآني لا يأتي بالتاريخ الكامل إنما بمشاهد معينة، لأهداف معينة وحكم، على عكس الحال مع التوراة التي إن جاءت على ذكر ملك ذكرت تاريخ ميلاده وتاريخ تولية العرش وكل تفاصيل سيرته.
هذا تاريخ زمني ضُمِّن في تاريخ مقدس، وقد تسبب هذا في عدة مشاكل من بينها أن ثمة اكتشافات أثرية تُبين أن ما جرى في قصص التوراة لم يقع في فلسطين وإنما في أماكن أخرى، وأتى بأدلة على هذا. كما أن ربط التاريخ المقدس بالتاريخ الزمني أضفى قداسة على التاريخ وعلى اليهود الفاعلين الأساسيين في هذا التاريخ.
إن ربط القرآن بالعلم أو التاريخ هو نوع من أنواع المادية في التفسير وخروج بالقرآن من مجال المطلق إلى مجال النسبي. إن المقدرة التوليدية للقرآن لا تأتي من كونه متطابقا مع التاريخ الزمني أو مع العلم، وإنما تأتي من أنه تضمن إطارا عاما لما يجب أن يكون عليه الإنسان والمجتمعات الإنسانية.
القرآن يتحدث عما ينبغي أن يكون وليس عما حدث أو عما هو قائم. وإن حدث تطابق بين النص القرآني والعلم والتاريخ، فهذا يجب ألا يزيد ولا ينقص من الإيمان. بل إن بعض المفسرين الحرفيين يتوصلون إلى سيناريو عام ومجرد يستخدمونه لتفسير كل صغيرة وكبيرة من أحداث التاريخ (وليس الأنماط العامة المتكررة أو السنن)، وهم يزعمون أن هذا السيناريو آخذ في التحقق أمام عيوننا الآن وهنا.
فإن حدث حادث أو وقعت واقعة فإنهم يهرعون إلى النص القرآني ويقولون لقد تنبأ القرآن بهذا، فقد جاء في الآية كذا أن كذا وكذا سيحدث. وهذا سقوط فيما أسميه "التفسير بأثر رجعي". إنهم يعيشون في ظلال العلم الطبيعي المادي ويحاولون إعادة صياغة الرؤية الإسلامية منطلقين من هذا العلم وليس من منطلقات إسلامية، فهم يتصورون أن العلوم الطبيعية توصلنا للحقيقة الكاملة الواضحة البسيطة.
وأعلق ساخرا على هذا بالقول: "إن تفسيرات الإعجاز العلمي للقرآن تبدو وكأنها تريد أن تثبت أن الله عالم طبيعة لا بأس به وأنه مؤرخ لا يشق له غبار". ومن المفارقات أن سطوة العلم الطبيعي وعلم التاريخ قد تم تقويضها في الغرب، في حين أن مفسرينا الحرفيين لا يزالون يعيشون في عصر الانبهار بالعلم الطبيعي وبعلم التاريخ، ويتصورون أن هذا هو المدخل الوحيد لدراسة الإنسان، مع أنه من المستحيل تفسير سلوك الإنسان من هذا المنطلق.
كما أنه يغيب على المفسرين الحرفيين أن العقل الإنساني قاصر عن الإحاطة بكل معاني النص القرآني ومراميه، فالعقل الإنساني قاصر ونسبي، في حين أن القرآن كامل ومطلق، ولا يمكن الإحاطة به تماما وبشكل نهائي.
"
القرآن يتحدث عما ينبغي أن يكون وليس عما حدث أو عما هو قائم, وإن حدث تطابق بين النص القرآني والعلم والتاريخ، فهذا يجب ألا يزيد ولا ينقص من الإيمان
"
أليس هو كلام الله؟ وهل بمقدور البشر إدراك الإله في كليته وهو ليس كمثله شيء؟. وبالتالي نجد أن الإطلاق ينتقل من النص القرآني إلى المفسر الحرفي الذي يتصور أنه أحاط بالمعنى الكلي للنص، وبالتالي يتخلى عن التواضع الذي هو جوهر التقوى وعما أسميه النسبية الإسلامية. 
إن النسبية الإسلامية غير النسبية العلمانية التي أسميها "النسبية المطلقة"، أما النسبية الإسلامية فهي "نسبية نسبية". فبينما تذهب النسبية العلمانية إلى أنه لا توجد مطلقات من أي نوع، ولذا تصبح هي ذاتها مطلقًا، فإن النسبية الإسلامية تذهب إلى أن عقل الإنسان محدود، وأن النص القرآني يتجاوزه، وأننا وإن كنا لن نصل إلى الحقيقة المطلقة واليقين المطلق، فإن لنا مرجعية نهائية مطلقة هي المنظومة المعرفية والأخلاقية المتضمنة في القرآن والسنة.
ولذا فنحن نؤمن بالآية: "وما أوتيتم من العلم إلا قليلا"، "وفوق كل ذي علم عليم". ولكننا نؤمن أيضًا وفي الوقت ذاته بأن النص القرآني يحثنا على أن ننظر من حولنا لنرى كيف بدأ الخلق، ولنعرف سنن الكون.
رغم أنها معرفة غير كاملة إلا أنها تكفي لندير شؤون حياتنا. مثل هذا الموقف الأصولي التوحيدي يتسم بالتواضع والتقوى والخشوع، فالمفسر يقدم تفسيره باعتباره تفسيرا واجتهادا وحسب، وليس الحقيقة النهائية.
أما المفسر الحرفي فهو يقدم تفسيره باعتباره الحقيقة البسيطة الواضحة النهائية واليقين المطلق، وكأنه قانون علمي مادي توصل له صاحب التفسير، فرغم أن القرآن هو كلام الله إلا إن هذا المفسر أدرك معناه تماما وفسره للناس، ثم يقدم تفسيره على أنه كلام الله البسيط الواضح الذي لا يأتيه الباطل من بين يديه ولا من خلفه، وهو في واقع الأمر كلامه هو، وبما أن النص يحوي التاريخ والعلم والواقع وحيث أنه لا اجتهاد مع النص، يصبح النص والواقع والإله والمفسر شيئا واحدا. هذا هو النموذج الكامن وراء التفسيرات الحرفية. والله أعلم.
ــــــــــــــ
*

----------


## غريب الدار

أخي سيد 
نسى صاحب المقال أن القرآن هو كلام الله للبشر أجمعين , و ليس لفئة معينة 
و لأنه للبشر أجمعين , فهذا يعني أن يستحيل على حاله فردية أن تدرك جميع معاني و تفاسير الآيات..
و لكن الحكم المسبق بأنه مطلق أو نسبي و أنه لا يمكن أن ندرك معانية , فكأنه طلب أن نعرض عنه فمهما حاولنا لن نفهم القرآن ,
 أيعقل بعد أن بينت آياتة أن نعرض عن محاولة فهمه و تفسيرة و كأن الأمر لا يعنينا و كأن القرآن كلام ليس موجها للبشر.
النقص البشري ليس حائلا , و ما أؤيتينا من علم إلا القليل هو تحفيز للمزيد من العلم و عدم الركون لحد معين من العلم .. فهو طلب دائم للبحث و التدبر و التفكير و التعقل . هيئنا الله بأدواتنا إن أحسنا إستخدامها في محلها.
من يحتكر الحكم على فهم و تفسير كلام الله للبشر أجمعين حسب فهمه هو وبشكل شخصي يكون وضع نفسه في مكانة أعلى من مستواه البشري.

لكل مستطيع أن يجتهد , و لكل مجتهد نصيب
و المستطيع هنا تعني أمور كثيرة , و لكن البشر تستطيع إستنادا على اللفظ و المعاني و الحقائق الغيبة سواء علمية أو تاريخية , و لكنه إجتهاد .. و هو الفرق بين الوعي و الغفلة و بين و الأحياء و الأموات

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> أخي سيد 
> نسى صاحب المقال أن القرآن هو كلام الله للبشر أجمعين , و ليس لفئة معينة 
> و لأنه للبشر أجمعين , فهذا يعني أن يستحيل على حاله فردية أن تدرك جميع معاني و تفاسير الآيات..
> و لكن الحكم المسبق بأنه مطلق أو نسبي و أنه لا يمكن أن ندرك معانية , فكأنه طلب أن نعرض عنه فمهما حاولنا لن نفهم القرآن ,
>  أيعقل بعد أن بينت آياتة أن نعرض عن محاولة فهمه و تفسيرة و كأن الأمر لا يعنينا و كأن القرآن كلام ليس موجها للبشر.
> النقص البشري ليس حائلا , و ما أؤيتينا من علم إلا القليل هو تحفيز للمزيد من العلم و عدم الركون لحد معين من العلم .. فهو طلب دائم للبحث و التدبر و التفكير و التعقل . هيئنا الله بأدواتنا إن أحسنا إستخدامها في محلها.
> من يحتكر الحكم على فهم و تفسير كلام الله للبشر أجمعين حسب فهمه هو وبشكل شخصي يكون وضع نفسه في مكانة أعلى من مستواه البشري.
> 
> لكل مستطيع أن يجتهد , و لكل مجتهد نصيب
> و المستطيع هنا تعني أمور كثيرة , و لكن البشر تستطيع إستنادا على اللفظ و المعاني و الحقائق الغيبة سواء علمية أو تاريخية , و لكنه إجتهاد .. و هو الفرق بين الوعي و الغفلة و بين و الأحياء و الأموات


صديقى العزيز / غريب الداراشكرك على التوضيح . وقد نقلت الرأى المشار اليه من باب الأمانة فقط . رأيك محترم . دمت بخير

----------


## غريب الدار

أخوتي الأفاضل الكرام
هناك موضوع قيم للدكتورة زينب عبدالعزيز
يوضح أمور جد هامة عن التاريخ و علاقة مصر القديمة و المسيحية
و أن الأصل لعديد مما ورد في كتبهم أصله مأخوذ من المعتقدات المصرية القديمة

الأخ بن طيبة , متخصص و نأمل منه تعليقة بالخصوص

http://55a.net/firas/arabic/index.ph...select_page=23

----------


## غريب الدار

إبادة النصوص وبدعة تأليه يسوع







صورة لغلاف كتاب تحريف الكتاب المقدس


بقلم الدكتورة زينب عبد العزيز 

أستاذة الحضارة الفرنسية 

يقول توني باشبي(Tony Bushby) في كتابه " تحريف الكتاب المقدس " أن دراسته لنسخة الكتاب المقدس المعروفة باسم " كودكس سيناى " (codex Sinai)، وهى أقدم نسخة معروفة للكتاب المقدس والتى تم اكتشافها فى سيناء، و يقال أنها ترجع للقرن الرابع، أثبتت له أن هناك 14800 إختلاف بينها وبين النسخة الحالية للكتاب المقدس. وهو ما يثبت كم التغيير والتبديل الذى يعانى منه هذا الكتاب. 

ويؤكد الباحث أنه لا يمكن لأحد أن يعرف حقيقة ما كانت عليه نصوص ذلك الكتاب الأصلية من كثرة ما ألمّ بها من تغيير وتحريف، وتكفى الإشارة إلى أنه فى عام 1415 قامت كنيسة روما بحرق كل ما تضمنه كتابين من القرن الثاني من الكتب العبرية، يقال أنها كانت تضم الإسم الحقيقى ليسوع المسيح. 

وقام البابا بنديكت الثالث عشر بإعدام بحث لاتينى بعنوان " مار يسوع "، ثم أمر بإعدام كل نسخ إصحاح إلكساى Elxai، وكان يتضمن تفاصيل عن حياة ربي يسوع ( Rabbi Jesu ) (المزعوم). 

وبعد ذلك قام البابا إسكندر السادس بإعدام كل نسخ التلمود بواسطة رئيس محكمة التفتيش الإسبانية توما توركمادا (1420-1498)، المسؤل عن إعدام 6000 مخطوطة فى مدينة سلمنكا وحدها. كما قام سلمون رومانو عام 1554 بحرق آلاف المخطوطات العبرية، وفى عام 1559 تمت مصادرة كافة المخطوطات العبرية فى مدينة براغ. وتضمنت عملية إعدام هذه الكتب العبرية مئات النسخ من العهد القديم ـ مما تسبب فى ضياع العديد من الأصول والوثائق التى تخالف أو تفضح أفعال المؤسسة الكنسية آنذاك ! 

صورة لقصاصة من مخطوطة سيناء الخاصة بالكتاب المقدس


ويقول تونى باشبى أن أقدم نسخة أنقذت للعهد القديم ـ قبل إكتشاف مخطوطات قمران، هى النسخة المعروفة باسم " البودليان " ( Bodleian ) التي ترجع إلى علم 1100 م. وفى محاولة لمحو أية معلومات عبرية عن يسوع من الوجود، أحرقت محاكم التفتيش 12000 نسخة من التلمود ! 

و يوضح المؤلف أنه فى عام 1607 عكف سبعة وأربعين شخصا، ويقول البعض 54، لمدة عامين وتسعة أشهر لترجمة الكتاب المقدس بالإنجليزية وتجهيزه للطباعة بأمر من الملك جيمس، بناء على مراعاة قواعد معينة فى الترجمة. وعند تقديمها عام 1609 للملك جيمس قدمها بدوره إلى سير فرانسيس بيكون، الذى راح يراجع صياغتها لمدة عام تقريبا قبل طباعتها. 

ويقول تونى باشبى أن العديد من الناس يتصورون أن طبعة الملك جيمس هي " أصل " الكتاب المقدس، وأن كل ما أتى بعدها يتضمن تعديلات إختلقها النقاد. إلا أن واقع الأمر هو: " أن النص اليونانى الذي استخدم فى الترجمة الإنجليزية، والذى يعتبره الكثيرون نصا أصليا، لم يُكتب إلا فى حوالي منتصف القرن الرابع الميلادى، وكانت نسخة منقولة ومنقحة عن نسخ متراكمة سابقة مكتوبة بالعبرية والآرامية. وقد تم حرق كل هذه النسخ، والنسخة الحالية للملك جيمس منقولة أصلا عن نَسخ من خمس نَسخات لغوية عن الأصل الأصلى الذى لا نعرف عنه أى شىء " !! 

ففى بداية القرن الثالث تدخلت السياسة بصورة ملحوظة فى مصار المسيحية التى كانت تشق طريقها بين الفِرق المتناحرة. فوفقا للقس ألبيوس تيودوريه، حوالى عام 225 م، كانت هناك أكثر من مائتين نسخة مختلفة من الأناجيل تستخدم فى نفس الوقت بين تلك الفرق.. 

وعندما استولى قسطنطين على الشرق الإمبراطورى عام 324، أرسل مستشاره الدينى، القس أوسبيوس القرطبى، إلى الإسكندرية، ومعه عدة خطابات للأساقفة، يرجوهم التصالح فيما بينهم حول العقيدة. وهو ما يكشف عن الخلافات العقائدية التى كانت سائدة آنذاك. إلا أن مهمة أوسبيوس قد باءت بالفشل. مما دفع بقسطنطين إلى دعوة جميع الأساقفة للحضور، وان يُحضروا معهم نسخهم من الأناجيل التى يتعاملون بها. وبذلك إنعقد أول مجمع كنسي عام سنة 325 م فى مدينة نيقية لحسم الخلافات السائدة حول تأليه أو عدم تأليه يسوع ! 

وفى 21 يونيو عام 325 م إجتمع 2048 كنسيا فى مدينة نيقية لتحديد معالم المسيحية الرسمية، وما هى النصوص التى يجب الإحتفاظ بها، ومن هو الإله الذى يتعيّن عليهم إتباعه. ويقول تونى باشبى " أن أولى محاولات إختيار الإله ترجع إلى حوالى عام 210 م، حينما كان يتعيّن على الإمبراطور الإختيار ما بين يهوذا المسيح أو شقيقه التوأم ربى يسوع، أي الكاهن يسوع أو الشخص الآخر، مؤكدا أنه حتى عام 325 لم يكن للمسيحية إله رسمى " !! 

ويوضح تونى باشبى أنه بعد مداولات عدة ومريرة استقر الرأى بالإجماع، إذ أيده 161 وإعترض عليه 157، أن يصبح الإثنان إلها واحدا. وبذلك قام الإمبراطور بدمج معطيات التوأم يهوذا وربى يسوع ليصبحا إلها واحدا. وبذلك أقيم الإحتفال بتأليههما. ثم بدأت عملية الدمج بينهما ليصلوا إلى تركيبة "ربنا يسوع المسيح ". وطلب قسطنطين من الأسقف أوسبيوس أن يجمع ما يتوافق من مختلف الأناجيل ليجعل منها كتابا واحدا، ويعمل منه خمسون نسخة ".. 

ولمن يتساءل عن مرجعيات تونى باشبى لهذا البحث نقول أنه وارد بالفهرس كشفا يتضمن 869 مرجعا !.. 


صورة لغلاف كتاب يسوع التاريخي والمسيح الأسطوري


ويعد الباحث والأديب البريطانى جيرالد ماسىّ Gerald Massey ر(1828ـ1907) من أهم من إستطاعوا توضيح خلفية ذلك الخلط الشديد فى الأصول، و شرح كيف أن القائمين على المسيحية الأولى جمعوا عقائد دينية من أهم البلدان التى تواجدوا بها، لتسهيل عملية دمج شعوبها تحت لواء ما ينسجون.. 

ويتناول جيرالد ماسىّ فى كتابه عن يسوع التاريخى والمسيح الأسطورى كيف " أن الأصل المسيحى فى العهد الجديد عبارة عن تحريف قائم على أسطورة خرافية فى العهد القديم ". وأن هذا الأصل المسيحى منقول بكامله من العقائد المصرية القديمة وتم تركيبه على شخص يسوع. ونفس هذا الشخص عبارة عن توليفة من عدة شخصيات، والمساحة الأكبر مأخوذة عن شخصين. وهو ما أثبته العديد من العلماء منذ عصر التنوير، وقد تزايد هذا الخط فى القرن العشرين بصورة شبه جماعية، بحيث أنه بات من الأمور المسلّم بها بين كافة العلماء. 

وإن كانت الوثائق التى تشير أو تضم معطيات يسوع التاريخى متعددة المشرب وتؤدى إلى أكثر من خط، فإن المعطيات التى تتعلق بالمسيح مأخوذة بكلها تقريبا من الديانة المصرية القديمة، وكلها منقوشة على جدران المعابد الفرعونية وخاصة معبد الأقصر الذى شيده أمنحتب الثالث، من الأسرة السابعة عشر. ويقول ماسىّ: " أن هذه المناظر التى كانت تعد أسطورية فى مصر القديمة، قد تم نقلها على أنها تاريخية فى الأناجيل المعتمدة، حيث تحتل مكانة كحجر الأساس للبنية التاريخية، وتثبت أن الأسس التى أقيمت عليها المسيحية هى أسس أسطورية ". 

ويشير جيرالد ماسىّ أن المسيحية مبنية على الديانات والعقائد التى كانت قائمة فى مصر وفلسطين وبين النهرين والتى إنتقل الكثير منها إلى اليونان، ومنها إلى إيطاليا. أى " أنها أسطورة إلهية لإله تم تجميعه من عدة آلهة وثنية، هى الآلهة الأساسية التى كانت سائدة آنذاك فى تلك المناطق قبل يسوع بآلاف السنين.. وأن التاريخ فى الأناجيل من البداية حتى النهاية هو قصة الإله الشمس، وقصة المسيح الغنوصى الذى لا يمكن أن يكون بشرا. فالمسيح الأسطورى هو حورس فى أسطورة أوزيريس، وحورأختى فى أسطورة ست، وخونسو فى أسطورة آمون رع، وإيو فى عبادة أتوم رع. والمسيح فى الأناجيل المعتمدة هو خليط من هذه الآلهة المختلفة ". 

وقد أشار ديودورس الصقلى أن كل اسطورة العالم السفلى قد تم صياغتها دراميا فى اليونان بعد أن تم نقلها من الطقوس الجنائزية المصرية القديمة. أى أنها إنتقلت من مصر إلى اليونان ومنها إلى روما. 

ويؤكد جيرالد ماسىّ " أن الأناجيل المعتمدة عبارة عن رجيع ( أو طبخ بائت مسخّن ) للنصوص المصرية القديمة ".. ثم يوجز أهم الملامح بين الأساطير المصرية القديمة والأناجيل المعتمدة بإسهاب يصعب تفنيده. ومما أوجده من روابط، بين المسيحية والعقائد المصرية القديمة: " أن يسوع حَمَل الله، ويسوع السمكة ( إيختيس ) كان مصريا، وكذلك يسوع المنتظر أو الذى سوف يعود، ويسوع المولود من أم عذراء، التى ظللها الروح القدس، ويسوع المولود فى مِزْود، ويسوع الذى قام بتحيته ثلاثة ملوك مجوس، ويسوع الذى تبدل على الجبل، ويسوع الذى كان رمزه فى المقابر القديمة فى روما نجمة مثمنة الأضلاع، ويسوع الطفل الدائم، ويسوع الآب، المولود كإبن نفسه، ويسوع الطفل ذو الإثنى عشر عاما، ويسوع الممسوح ذو الثلاثين عاما، وتعميد يسوع، ويسوع الذى يسير على الماء أو يصنع المعجزات، ويسوع طارد الشياطين، ويسوع الذى كان مع الإثنان مرافقى الطريق، والأربعة صيادين، والسبع صيادين، والإثنى عشر رسولا، والسبعون أو إثنان وسبعون فى بعض النصوص، الذين كانت أسماءهم مكتوبة فى السماء، ويسوع بعَرَقِهِ الدامى، ويسوع الذى خانه يهوذا، ويسوع قاهر القبر، ويسوع البعث والحياة، ويسوع أمام هيرود، وفى الجحيم، وظهوره للنسوة، وللصيادين الأربع، ويسوع المصلوب يوم 14 نيسان وفقا للإناجيل المتواترة، ويوم 15 نيسان وفقا لإنجيل يوحنا، ويسوع الذى صُلب أيضا فى مصر (كما هو مكتوب فى النصوص)، ويسوع حاكم الموتى، وممسكا بالحمل فى يده اليمنى وبالعنزة فى اليسرى.. كل ذلك وارد بالنصوص المصرية القديمة من الألف للياء فى جميع هذه المراحل " ! 

ثم يوضح قائل: " لذلك قام المسيحيون الأوائل بطمس معالم الرسوم والنقوش وتغطيتها بالملاط أو الرسم عليها لتغطية هذه المعانى ومنع القيام بهذه المقارنات وتكميم أفواه الحجارة، التى احتفظت بالكتابات المصرية القديمة بكل نضارتها عندما سقط عنها ذلك الطلاء (... ) لقد تم تكميم المعابد والآثار القديمة وإعادة طلائها بالتواطوء مع السلطة الرومانية، وتم إعادة إفتتاحها بعد تنصيرها. لقد أخرصوا الأحجار ودفنوا الحقائق لمدة قرون إلى أن بدأت الحقائق تخرق ظلمات التحريف والتزوير، وكأنها تُبعد كابوسا ظل قرابة ثمانية عشر قرنا، لتنهى الأكاذيب وتسدل الستار عليها أخيرا.. تسدله على أكثر المآسى بؤسا من تلك التى عرفها مسرح الإنسانية ".. 

ومما يستند إليه جيرالد ماسىّ أيضا، على أن المسيحية الحالية تم نسجها عبر العصور، أن سراديب الأموات فى روما والتى كان المسيحيون يختبؤن فيها لممارسة طقوسهم هربا من الإضطهاد، ظلت لمدة سبعة قرون لا تمثل يسوع مصلوبا ! وقد ظلت الرمزية والإستعارات المرسومة والأشكال والأنماط التى أتى بها الغنوصيون، ظلت بوضعها كما كانت عليه بالنسبة للرومان واليونان والفرس والمصريين القدماء. ثم يضيف قائلا: " إن فرية وجود المسيح المنقذ منذ البداية هى فرية تاريخية. ولا يمكن القول بأن الأناجيل تقدم معلومة أو يمكن الخروج منها بيسوع كشخصية تاريخية حقيقية. أنه تحريف قائم على أسطورة ".. 

وكل ما يخرج به ماسىّ بعد ذلك العرض الموثّق و المحبط فى مقارنة المسيحية الحالية بالأساطير المصرية القديمة وغيرها، يقول: "أن اللاهوت المسيحى قام بفرض الإيمان بدلا من المعرفة، وأن العقلية الأوروبية بدأت لتوها بداية الخروج من الشلل العقلى الذى فُرض عليها بتلك العقيدة التى وصلت إلى ذروتها فى عصر الظلمات.. وأن الكنيسة المسيحية قد كافحت بتعصب رهيب من أجل تثبيت نظرياتها الزائفة وقادت صراعات بلا هوادة ضد الطبيعة وضد التطور، وضد أسمى المبادىء الطبيعية لمدة ثمانية عشر قرنا.. لقد أسالت بحورا من الدماء لكى تحافظ على طفو مركب بطرس، وغطت الأرض بمقابر شهداء الفكر الحر، وملأت السماء بالرعب من ذلك الإرهاب الذى فرضته باسم الله " !! 

ولا يسعنا بعد هذا العرض الشديد الإيجاز إلا أن نتسائل: كيف لا تزال المؤسسة الفاتيكانية تصر بدأب لحوح على تنصير العالم، وفرض مثل هذه النصوص التى تباعد عنها أتباعها فى الغرب، من كثرة ما اكتشفوا فيها من غرائب و لا معقول، وتعمل جاهدة على اقتلاع الإسلام والمسلمين ؟!.. أذلك هو ما تطلق عليه حب الجار وحب القريب ؟!.. 

تستقبل الدكتورة زينب عبد العزيز رسائلكم وتعليقاتكم على المقالة على الإيميل التالي:

dr.z.abdelaziz@gmail.com

----------


## منتهى الروح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

استاذي القدير سيد ابراهيم مشاركتك رائعه 

 استاذي غريب الدار شاكره لك الرابط الذي وضعته ...والموقع قيم بصراحه وبه العديد من الاشياء المفيده ...وشاكره لك نقلك للبعض منها هنا ...وسدد الله خطااااك ....

نفتقد الكثير من المحاورين هنا ..وعلى رأسهم  الصاعق ..فقد غاب كثيرا ...وكم سجلت اعجابي دائما بمداخلاته الرائعه 

وابن طيبه  وذورأي رشيد ...وكل من شارك في هذا النقاش الممتع  


واحب ان ان اطرح سؤال هنا .....  ك التلميذه الصغيره ..واتمنى ان اجد تفسير من الاساتذه الأفاضل عليه   حيث انه لم يضاف اي جديد للموضوع بخصوص فرعون الذي وقفنا امامه طويلا ولما نتخطاه ولم نصل الي نتيجه ..مع اني مازلت انتظر الفيصل في الموضوع من الاستاذ ذو رأي رشيد بخصوص الموضوع كما وعدنا






أَلَمْ تَرَ كَيْفَ فَعَلَ رَبُّكَ بِعَادٍ (6) إِرَمَ ذَاتِ الْعِمَادِ (7) الَّتِي لَمْ يُخْلَقْ مِثْلُهَا فِي الْبِلَادِ (8) وَثَمُودَ الَّذِينَ جَابُوا الصَّخْرَ بِالْوَادِ (9) وَفِرْعَوْنَ ذِي الْأَوْتَادِ (10) الَّذِينَ طَغَوْا فِي الْبِلَادِ (11) فَأَكْثَرُوا فِيهَا الْفَسَادَ (12) فَصَبَّ عَلَيْهِمْ رَبُّكَ سَوْطَ عَذَابٍ

صدق الله العظيم 



السؤال ..تكرار لفظ البلاد هنا  مرتين ...هل كان يقصد بها بلاد واحده ..؟   لنفهم ان نفس البلاد التي سكنها قوم ارام ..هي نفس البلاد التي سكنها قوم فرعون  ...حيث ان الايه تخبر الرسول بما فعل في الاولين في نفس البلاد التي يسكنها ...حينما لم يؤمنوو

ام ان اي موطن لأي قوم كان يسمى بلاد ..؟  وهذا ماذهب اليه تفكيري ..ولكن تكرارها مرتين في نفس الموضع حيرني قليلاً 

ولو افترضنا انها بلاد واحده ..هل في تلك الازمنه كانت مصر والجزيره العربيه بلاد واحده ؟؟؟

لكم خالص التقدير

----------


## غريب الدار

أخوتي الأفاضل
موضوع الدكتورة زينب جعلني أنتبه لأمر جد هام
بحثت عن كلمة لأصلبنكم فوجدتها في القرآن الكريم في ثلاث مواضع كلها منقوله على لسان فرعون
الأعراف 124
طه71
الشعراء 49
الصليب موجود في النقوش الفرعونية و لقد سبقت المسيحية
هذا ما وجدت
كل الإحتمالات وارده

أكرر طلبي منكم جميعا
علماء الآثار المسليمن و النصارى ( المسيحيون)
شيوخ و رهبان
أهل الزمة و الضمير و العمل الصالح
أصحاب القول الحق
من لديه علم فلينفهنا بعلمة
فالعياذ بالله من علم لا ينفع لا صاحبة و لا من حوله

أهتموا معي بأواخر الأسرة الثالثة عشر
و حكام الأسر الرابعة عشر
إن شاء الله هذا هو المفتاح

----------


## منتهى الروح

> أخوتي الأفاضل
> موضوع الدكتورة زينب جعلني أنتبه لأمر جد هام
> بحثت عن كلمة لأصلبنكم فوجدتها في القرآن الكريم في ثلاث مواضع كلها منقوله على لسان فرعون
> الأعراف 124
> طه71
> الشعراء 49
> الصليب موجود في النقوش الفرعونية و لقد سبقت المسيحية
> هذا ما وجدت
> كل الإحتمالات وارده
> ...





استاذي غريب الدار ...لا اخفيك حقاً اعجابي بتفكيرك ...فهو  يوافق تفكيري دائما  :1: 


ولكن كل ماسجل على المعابد وماوجد من نقوشات لم ترسم لنا ولا رسمه واحده فيها صلب لأي شخص

 يعني ليس بالضروره يكون الغرض منه انتشار الصلب في ذلك الزمان هذا مافهمت من قولك واستدلالك بالايه الكريمه ...
بل يعني رمز لشيء مقدس عندهم وليس لفعل كان يقوم به الفراعنه او بالأصح الفرعون 

انا ذكرت في مشاركتي الاولى ...لربما هذه الاثار التي وجدت ..وماعليها من نقوووش  ومخطوطات لربما تكون في الفتره مابين عيسى ومحمد عليهم السلام  حيث رمز الصليب كان شيء مقدس عند  المسيحيين 

وعدم انتشار ظاهرة الصلب للأشخاص في المسيحيه  بعد ذلك  لانه اصبحت شيء مقدس خاص بعيسى عليه السلام  فقط  لذلك لم ترسم على معابدهم ك نوع من انواع التعذيب المنتشر في تلك الفتره 


ومن احتل هذه المعابد وهذه القصور حب ان ينسب هذه الحضاره الى نفسه فسجل هذه النقوش عليها ...:

1: :1:  :1:  استنتاجي مضحك  ولكن احببت ان اذكره لكم 



+++++++++++

وعادة الصلب كانت عاده منتشره في الجزيره العربيه الى ان جاء خاتم الانبياء محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 
وقد انزل الله قوله تعالى 

( إِنَّمَا جَزَاءُ الَّذِينَ يُحَارِبُونَ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَيَسْعَوْنَ فِي الأَرْضِ فَسَاداً أَنْ يُقَتَّلُوا أَوْ يُصَلَّبُوا أَوْ تُقَطَّعَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَأَرْجُلُهُمْ مِنْ خِلافٍ أَوْ يُنْفَوْا مِنَ الأَرْضِ ذَلِكَ لَهُمْ خِزْيٌ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَلَهُمْ فِي الآخِرَةِ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ ) المائدة/33

. واقر الصلب في بعض الحدود فقط  

++++++++++++++

وهذه مشاركه وجدتها  احب ان تطلع عليها 


رموز الصليب عبر التاريخ وعلاقتها بالإنسان!  



على مرآة الوعي يصلب الانسان نفسه، ليتعرّف الى طوايا ذاته...وعلى صليب النفس تصلب الذات انعكاسها لتعي حقيقتها...وبين أسرار الوجود وخفايا الذات يبحث الانسان عن العلا الذي فقده! 

لطالما حاول الانسان منذ العصور الغابرة، عندما بلغ مرحلة معينة من الوعي، صنع وبناء بعض الأدوات والأواني والأشكال الهندسية التي ترمز الى معطيات معينة، كالأهرام والمعابد والمنحوتات، وذلك للدلالة على مكانة هذه الأشكال لديه، خصوصا" بعد أن استوحى بعضا" منها من الطبيعة والإنسان والكون.     

ومن بين هذه الأشكال الهندسية التي قام بصنعها قديما" قبل ظهور المسيحية، نجد الصليب الذي أصبح رمزا" دينيا" لدى كثير من الشعوب الهندية والصينية، حيث كانوا يحفرون الصليب المعقوف SWASTIKA على قبور موتاهم للبركة والتقديس وللحراسة من الشرير. وقد أخذ عنهم الألمان وهم من أصل هندي وربما آري هذا الرمز الذي أحيت النازية ذكراه في أيام هتلر.

لكن ما ميّز صليب النازية أن اتجاه أذرعه كان معاكسا" لصليب الهنود والصينيين أل SWASTIKA الذي اتجاه أذرعه كان متماشيا" مع اتجاه عقارب الساعة. 

كذلك قدماء المصريين لم يتجاهلوا شكل الصليب، فقد أظهر البحث الأثري أنه كان في نظرهم شارة مقدسة يرسمونه في معابدهم وقبور فراعنتهم مثل قبر توت عنخ آمون كرمز للحياة وهو يدعى ANKH وباللاتينية يعرف ب ANASTA. الشيء المميز فيه أن القسم الأعلى منه يأخذ شكل رأس إنسان وقد استعملته الكنيسة القبطية في شعائرها لمدة طويلة.

وهناك شعوب قديمة كانوا ينصبون في هياكلهم شجرة بشكل صليب، ينقشون على جذعها اسم إلههم الأكبر.

أما هنود أميركا الحمر، شعوب المايا فقد استعملوا الصليب كرمز للجهات الأربعة حيث كانوا يضعونه في أماكن عبادتهم وهو يمثل شجرة الحياة محور العالم. 

وفي أميركا الجنوبية، كانوا يعتبرون الصليب كرمز للخصب. وقد وجد الصليب أيضا" على قبور قديمة للآشوريين والفرس كعلامة لأخذ البركة منها.      

إلاّ أن الحالة تغيرت في أواخر عهد الآشوريين، فبدأوا يستعملون الصليب كأداة للتعذيب والموت، ثم انتقلت من الآشوريين الى اليونانيين الذين شرعوا يستخدمون الصليب لتنفيذ أحكامهم في المجرمين. ومن البديهي أن يكون الرومان قد قلّدوا أسلافهم اليونانيين في استخدام هذه العادة.   

أما عند العبرانيين، فإنهم من حين ما بدأوا يقرأون التوراة حتى اليوم، يعتبرونه آلة للعار وأداة للّعنة، استنادا" لما جاء في سفر تثنية الاشتراع:" ملعون كل من علّق على خشبة". الى أن علّق يسوع على الصليب، فأصبح مجددا" هذا الصليب رمزا" مقدسا" لجميع أولئك الذين لقبوا بالنصارى ودعوا مسيحيين. لكنهم لم يستطيعوا استعماله جهرا" طيلة ثلاثة قرون من جرّاء ما قاسوا من اضطهادات.   

 وما كاد قسطنطين الملك يعقد ألوية النصر والغلبة على أعدائه، حتى هبوا معه جميعا" ورفعوا شارة الصليب وجعلوه رمزا" للمسيحية المنتصرة بعد أن نظروا إليه من جهة أخرى كعلامة لنكران الذات...

فما هو الصليب وإلا م يرمز ؟! لماذا هذا التناقض حول مدلوله وإلا م يشير؟! وهل هو حقا" أداة للنصر والغلبة والانعتاق؟!

في اللغة الإنكليزية كلمة صليب تعني CROSS ومعناها العبور، بمعنى العبور من الضفة المظلمة الى الضفة المستنيرة. ومن خلال مطالعتي للموسوعات الأجنبية وجدت أن آخر حرف من الأبجدية الفينيقية يأخذ شكل صليب وهو مشتق من الهيروغليفية، كذلك الصليب الذي يأخذ شكل أل T هو الحرف عشرين في اللغة الإنكليزية وهو مشتق من أل Té الروماني الذي بدوره مأخوذ من حرف أل Tau اليوناني. 

أيضا" حرف أل X بالفرنسية أي الصليب المائل أو أل Chiasme هو مشتق من الحرف اليوناني Khi، وهو يرمز الى الافتراق وتحديد الاتجاهات والى قياس الانسان. وأهم الميزات التي يتمتع بها هي:

1-  تحديده لحجم الدائرة من خلال أطوال أذرعه.

2-  إشارته الى وجود مثلثين معكوسين، واحد أعلى قاعدته في السماء وآخر أدنى قاعدته على الأرض، وكأنه بذلك يرمز الى ازدواجية الانسان من خلال انعكاس الثالوث الأسمى-ثالوث الذات العليا في ثالوث النفس الدنيا.

3-  يرمز الى المربع من خلال تقاطع أذرعه عند الوسط مشيرا" بذلك الى قاعدة الهرم الإنساني والى العناصر الأربعة التي تكوّن الطبيعة: تراب-ماء-هواء-نار.

4-  يعتبر أل Chiasme مرآة عاكسة للمعرفة كونه يؤدي الى دخول عالم الذات العليا، فهو رمز للعبور من الملموس الحسي الى المعقول Nouménal.

5-  إنه يشرع الباب نحو الكون الداخلي اللامحدود- اللامتناهي، السرمدي، غير المسير. باختصار هو مدخل تأمل نحو المعقول. لكنها عقلانية متدرجة تبدأ من نقطة التقاء أذرع أل Chiasme في أسفل قاعدة الهرم لتنتهي عموديا" في معرفة الذات العليا.

6-  يعتبر الطريق والمدخل من واقع ظاهري الى واقع لامرئي. فيه الازدواجية تتغير، الاتجاهات تنقلب، والأضداد تجري، والعناصر تتحول مع بعضها.

7-  الصليب اليوناني يرمز الى الازدواجية والتناقض بين الخط العمودي والأفقي، لكنه يجسد العلاقات في عمق المطلق كونه يجمع مجازيا" واقعين متعلقين بالإنسان: الانسان الأرضي Infra-humain  والإنسان السماوي Supra-humain .بمعنى أنه يجمع المادة واللامادة في الانسان.

بينما الصليب المعقوف أو أل SWASTIKA  أشارت لنا موسوعة بريتانيكا عنه، أن  كلمة  SWASTIKAمشتقة من اللغة السنسكريتية وتعني الذي يقود الى وجود مثالي، بمعنى بلوغ مرحلة من مراحل الاكتمال.

وأبرز ما ذكر عن هذا الصليب نوجزه بما يلي:

1-   يشير الى الصليب المثلث المتساوي الضلع Equilateral Cross ، كما يمكنه أن يكون مؤلفا" من أربعة أحرف يونانية ┌(غاما) متصلة بقاعدة واحدة. 

2-  الصليب المعقوف في التراث البوذي يرمز الى القدم، أو آثار لقدم بوذا، كما يرمز الى الاستسلام أو الخضوع، بينما في الجانية يرمز الى قديسهم السابع.

3-  يشير الصليب المعقوف بدوران أذرعه الى المسار اليومي للشمس، كما قد تكون كلمة SWASTIKA   مشتقة من Su الجيد وAsti هو الجيد والأفضل.

رغم جميع التفسيرات التي أفاضت بذكرها الموسوعات الأجنبية عن الصليب، لم أكتف بها لأنها لا تروي الغليل، بل حاولت إيجاد تفسيرات وشروحا" هندسية ومعطيات جديدة من خلال علومنا الايزوتيريك.

تشير لنا علوم باطن الانسان أن الصليب رمز الألم، من جرّاء التقاء المادة بالروح. والألم درجات كلما زاد كبر معه صليبنا وصعب علينا حمله، وكلما تضاءل الألم في حياتنا قد يكون ذلك مرده لانتهاجنا الطريق الصحيح.لكن المعلوم أن لا تطور دون حملنا للصليب ولا ارتقاء دون صعودنا للجلجلة، وبقدر ما تكون هذه الطريق وعرة يزداد معه عذابنا في حملنا للصليب.

مسيرة طويلة وشاقة علينا اجتيازها، تبدأ بتصعدنا لقعر هرمنا الباطني وصولا" الى قمته.منذ ما نولد يرافقنا الصليب والى أن نموت وتغادر أجسامنا الباطنية الى طبقات وعيها، حيث تحيا هناك مرحلة أخرى من المعاناة كي تتفتح على مجمل وعيها.

مخطىء من يظن أن في الموت راحة نحياها بعد الحياة على الأرض، لا بل هنالك مراحل من العذابات والآلام تختبرها أجسامنا الباطنية طبقا" لما اقترفناه من أعمال لنا على الأرض.الجسم الكوكبي إن اختبر حالة حزن وتعاسة قبل الموت على الأرض، يتابع ما اختبره من حالة حزن في الماوراء. كذلك جسمنا العقلي إن عانى كثيرا" لأجل التفتح والتطور يتابع أيضا" بذات المستوى من التفتح الذي خبره على الأرض، لكن الفارق الوحيد هو أن الأجسام الباطنية تكون مشتتة في الماوراء يغيب عنها الجسد المادي الذي يأسرها ليجعلها تتفاعل فيما بينها كي يتم التفتح بشكل أسرع.

وهكذا يبقى الصليب أو الألم مرافقا" لنا طيلة انتقالنا من الماوراء الى العالم الأرضي ولا يغيب طالما هنالك نسبة لاوعي لم تتفتح فينا.

قد يظن البعض أن بمقدورهم أن يتقاعسوا عن حمل صليبهم بإتباعهم لطريقة حياة هانئة تسودها الطمأنينة والسعادة بحيث هي بعيدة كل البعد عن ما يعكر صفوها.

لكن هؤلاء هل تساءلوا يوما" الى متى سيبقون بعيدين عن أداء واجبهم في الحياة؟! فالإنسان لم يأت الى الأرض إلاّ ليختبر ويتحقق ولكي يفعّل المعرفة الهاجعة في باطنه وإلاّ أصابه الركود والتخلف في الوعي، هذا إن لم تصبه بعد حين أمراض متنوعة.إذ لا بد لهذا الانسان أن تصادفه مشكلة يصعب عليه حلها، عندئذ يتداعى كيانه وينهار أرضا" وكل ما ظنه سابقا" انه بمقدوره إيهام نفسه أنه بمعزل عن الأحزان والآلام يكون قد ولّى.  

 والذين اختاروا الابتعاد عن المجتمع وقصدوا العيش في الطبيعة هل أدركوا أن عليهم العودة في دورة حياتية تالية الى مجتمعهم الإنساني الذي يسوده التناقض والتضارب بين أبنائه كي يكتسبوا الحكمة؟! إذ كل ما يكون قد جنوه هدر للوقت وإطالة لدوراتهم الحياتية. 

وان حاولنا متابعة الشرح للألم أو الصليب من الناحية الهندسية-الباطنية. يتبين لنا ما يلي:

من المعلوم أن الهرم يرمز الى تكوين الانسان الباطني، فهو مؤلف من قاعدة مربعة يرتفع على جوانبها أربعة مثلثات جميعها متساوية. وبمجرد النظر الى الهرم من أعلى، يتراءى لنا رسم لصليب متساوي الخطوط X من جرّاء تقاطع أوتاره الداخلية (Meridians ) عند الوسط. ولدى فصلنا لهذه الثواليث عن قمة الهرم، وبسطها من ثم ضمن مسطح أفقي واحد، نحصل على شكل هندسي جديد مكون من مربع هو قاعدة الهرم المتصلة بأربعة ثواليث متساوية. هذه الثواليث هي كناية عن أربعة أحرف يونانية ┌(غاما) متصلة بقاعدة الهرم المربعة، مما يدل أن الصليب المعقوف يرمز الى الصليب المثلث المتساوي الأضلع.

وإن تأملنا في الانسان نلاحظ أن حرفا ┌(غاما) يرمزان الى ذراعي الانسان المعقوفين والملقيين على الكتفين، وبالتقاء الذراعين المعقوفين عند شاكرا القلب نكون بذلك قد كونا أل  SWASTIKA  الباطني...وهذا ما كان يميز مومياء الفراعنة.

عدا أن حرف أل X أو الصليب المائل متواجد في أماكن عديدة من جسدنا، في العمود الفقري والدماغ والجينات الوراثية مشيرا" بذلك الى التقاء المادة باللامادة...

والجدير ذكره أن الخالق الكلي لنظامنا الشمسي خلاصة وعيه تصب في رحم مجرتنا...مما قد يشير الى أن هذا الرمز الباطني SWASTIKA شبيه برحم مجرتنا، نواة النور الأزلي-السكون النابض والذي يرمز إليه بالدائرة المفتوحة...

ما من تطور دون صلب، صلب النفس في مصارعتها لأهواء الجسد، ثم صلب النفس بعد ذلك لتعاين باريها. تلك هي حكمة الحياة، ما من أحد يستطيع أن يبعد عنه هذه المراحل الواجب تخطيها كي نبلغ مرحلة وعي الروح.

وفقتنا العناية الإلهية وأنارت لنا دربنا في سبيل اكتساب الوعي الذي يوفر لنا الراحة والطمأنينة وراحة البال. هكذا نقوى وتهون علينا مسيرة حمل الصليب.

كتاب الانسان (منشورات أصدقاء المعرفة البيضاء-الايزوتيريك، بيروت) ذكر ما يلي:

"الصليب رمز الألم-ألم المعرفة بين الجاهلين.

الصليب رمز المحبة- محبة الروح بين المبغضين.

الصليب رمز الأمل-أمل الوصول الى ما وراء المادة."

فليكن لنا الصليب قوة وقوة نصارع به أماكن ضعفنا ولاوعينا، هكذا ندخل عالم الملكوت، عالم الذات العليا، حيث يصبح الصليب راحة وغبطة في الانتصار على اللاوعي الكامن فينا.

فليتبارك ويتقدس كل من حمل صليبه في سبيل خلاص البشرية جمعاء، فالوعي مرشده والعناية الإلهية تسدد خطاه.   



المراجع: - مقال للأب الدكتور سمعان بطيش نشرته جريدة السفير بتاريخ 14/9/1998.

----------


## منتهى الروح

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> استاذي القدير سيد ابراهيم مشاركتك رائعه 
> 
>  استاذي غريب الدار شاكره لك الرابط الذي وضعته ...والموقع قيم بصراحه وبه العديد من الاشياء المفيده ...وشاكره لك نقلك للبعض منها هنا ...وسدد الله خطااااك ....
> 
> نفتقد الكثير من المحاورين هنا ..وعلى رأسهم  الصاعق ..فقد غاب كثيرا ...وكم سجلت اعجابي دائما بمداخلاته الرائعه 
> 
> وابن طيبه  وذورأي رشيد ...وكل من شارك في هذا النقاش الممتع  
> ...




ارجو عدم اهمال مشاركتي هذه ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## ذو رأى رشيد

> ارجو عدم اهمال مشاركتي هذه ولكم جزيل الشكر


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الأخت الفاضلة ....  معاذ الله أن نهمل أو نتجاهل مشاركتك , على الأقل من جانبى لأنه يستحيل أن أتجاهل أول من قدم لى العزاء فى وفاة أمى عليها رحمة الله , وقد توفت فى مثل هذا الوقت الذى أكتب فيه رسالتى تلك (عصر يوم الجمعة ) عليها رضوان الله , فلا يوجد تجاهل أو اهمال , غاية ما فى الأمر اننى مشغول فكريا فى هذه الآونة بمتابعة صديقى ابن طيبة فى موضوعه الجديد عن اسم مصر والذى تتابعينه أنتى أيضا بشغف كما ذكرتى
وبخصوص سؤالك عن آيات سورة الفجر فلا يوجد اشكال كما وقع فى خلدك , لأن لفظ (البلاد) الأول يفيد مطلق البلاد , أى كل بلاد الدنيا أو كل بلاد العرب , أما لفظ (البلاد) الثانى فيعود على بلاد (عاد وثمود وفرعون ) الذين تقدم ذكرهم قبله وعليهم جميعا يرجع الضمير فى قوله (الذين طغوا) وليس على (فرعون ) وحده كما يتوهم البعض , وعلى هذا يكون (الذين طغوا فى البلاد فأكثروا فيها الفساد فصب عليهم ربك سوط عذاب) هم (عاد وثمود وفرعون ) جميعا وليس فرعون وحده من دونهم جميعا لأنه لا موجب لتخصيص فرعون وحده بهذا الوصف و ترك عاد وثمود دون ذكر لافسادهم ولا لعقابهم , ولتلحظى أن الآيات تتحدث بضمير الجمع بينما فرعون مفرد , أرجو ان أكون قد أوضحت , والله عز وجل أعلى وأعلم , والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله

----------


## غريب الدار

أختي منتهى 
أشكر لك نشاطك و جهدك الطيب لإثراء الموضوع بمشاركات جيدة
و لقد أعجبني أيضا طريقة مناقشتك و طرحك للأمور , و جاء في مشاركتك الأخيرة عدة نقاط هامة و جدت من واجبي التعليق عليها 

-	صحيح لا يوجد صورة لشخص مصلوب في الآثار المكتشفة و لكن هل يمكن لنا أن نتوقع لماذا ظهرت صور للصليب في النقوش الفرعونية ...!!!! أكيد أنتظر رأي الجميع ..
-	لكنني لو اجتهدت و من خلال نفس مشاركتك السابقة و كيف تعامل القدماء و المعاصرون مع الصليب كرمز.
-	العديد لم يرسم صورة لشخص على صليب بل إكتفى بالرمز , و أوضح الدكتور بطيش هذا من خلال المقال الطويل التي إقتبستي منه جزء كبير
-	هناك فرق بين الصليب كرمز للتضحية و الصلب كعقوبة تنكيلية 
-	البعض ينفر من الصلب لأنه رمز للمهانة و التعذيب و البعض الآخر ينظر له بأنه الخلاص.
-	قديما كان الصلب يطبق على المجرمين و الأعداء تنكيلا بهم و يتركوا هكذا عبرة حتى لا يرى العامة ما حل بهم فيدب الرعب في أوصالهم ....
-	و لكن هناك تشابه بين السحرة و سيدنا عيسى فلم يكونوا مجرمين حتى يستحقوا الصلب , و كانوا يمكن لهم أن ينجوا من الصلب لو رجعوا عن إتباع الحق و لكنهم صمدوا و لم يخشوا من الصلب 
-	أتباع عيسى رأوا أن الصليب رمز للخلاص
-	فلماذا جاءت الصليب عند الفراعنة , أكان لسبب ما ....
-	متى تحديدا ظهر الصليب 
-	هل هو رمز للتنكيل و للترهيب أم هو رمز لشيء آخر
-	
لذلك أوردت في مشاركتي أن جميع الاحتمالات واردة , مع التذكير بمقال الدكتورة زينب و الربط الذي وجده " جيرالد ماسي " في النسخ المتداولة من الأناجيل و بين النقوش الفرعونية.

الموضوع يستحق الأمانة و التحقق و عدم التحيز المسبق لرأي أو فكرة
كل الاحتمالات واردة

----------


## ابن طيبة

*هناك فرق شاسع ما بين الصليب و مفتاح الحياة
المستخدم لدي قدماء المصريين هو مفتاح الحياة و لم يستخدموا ابدا الصليب في رسوماتهم




و لقد بدا استخدام رمز مفتاح الحياة بداية من اواسط الاسرة السادسة عشر و هو شعار اخترعه المصريون القدماء ليمثل الحياة المستقرة الهادئة و لم يعرف حقيقة الشخص الذي ابتكر هذه الفكرة و لماذا ابتكرها .

والأسرة السادسة عشر غطت فترة من الزمن حين كانت مصر محكومة من مجموعة من الممالك الهكسوسية. وهي عموماً مجموعة حكام طيبة الذين كانوا معاصرين للأسرة الخامسة عشر.  وهؤلاء الملوك عُرفوا من بياناتهم في قائمة تورين للملوك ، والتي بدونها لبقوا مجهولون. و لقد كانت هذه الاسرة من ضمن الاسر التي حكمت فيما يعرف بتتابع الأسر خلال الفترة الإنتقالية الثانية 


و محاولة الربط بين الصليب و مفتاح الحياة فهو ربط لن يكون مستساغا من وجهة نظري

دام الجميع بخير*

----------


## غريب الدار

أخي بن طيبة
شكرا على المعلومة القيمة بخصوص ظهور مفتاح الحياة في عهد الأسرة السادسة عشر 
ما رأيك في مقال الدكتورة زينب و عن النقوش التي قالت عنها و كانت مغطاه بالملاط
هل لنا بالمزيد من التفاصيل
هل فعلا هناك قصص مشتركة أو متشابه
هل صاحب الكتاب كان مصيب أم مخطأ 
من وجة نظر علماء الآثار
لك أطيب تحية

----------


## ابن طيبة

> أخي بن طيبة
> شكرا على المعلومة القيمة بخصوص ظهور مفتاح الحياة في عهد الأسرة السادسة عشر 
> ما رأيك في مقال الدكتورة زينب و عن النقوش التي قالت عنها و كانت مغطاه بالملاط
> هل لنا بالمزيد من التفاصيل
> هل فعلا هناك قصص مشتركة أو متشابه
> هل صاحب الكتاب كان مصيب أم مخطأ 
> من وجة نظر علماء الآثار
> لك أطيب تحية


*اهلا اخي غريب الدار
نعم اخي الكريم لدي معلومات عن هذه النقاط التي تحدثت عنها 
و لي تعقيب عندما اصل للمنزل لانني في المكتب الان لاحتكم لمراجعي بخصوص مقال دكتورة زينب
لنا لقاء قريب جدا لتوضيح ذلك دمت بخير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*اخي غريب الدار
سلام الله عليك و رحمته و بركاته
عندما دخلت مصر بفضل الله الي الاسلام و تحولت من لغتها القبطية الي اللغة العربية كان لهذا التحول الكامل في حياة مصر اثرا في فصلها عن تاريخها القديم و لكن هذا الفصل لم يكن السبب فيه تحول اللسان القبطي الي لسان عربي بل كان السبب اقدم من ذلك بكثير 
فمصر قد نبذت تاريخها القديم و اصبح غريبا عليها عندما تحولت من الوثنية و عبادة الالهة الي المسيحية في القرون الاولي بعد الميلاد 
فما ان اصدر الامبراطور تيودوسيوس ام 395 م امره بايقاف العبادات الوثنية في انحاء الامبراطورية حتي راح المسيحيون المصريون يهدمون او يخربون المعابد او يحيلونها الي كنائس و بيع و قاموا بتغيير النقوش و محو بعضها و هذا ثابت في التاريخ 
اما ما ذهبت اليه دكتورة زينب و دعني اقتبس بعض مما جاء في كلامها 




			
				" لذلك قام المسيحيون الأوائل بطمس معالم الرسوم والنقوش وتغطيتها بالملاط أو الرسم عليها لتغطية هذه المعانى ومنع القيام بهذه المقارنات وتكميم أفواه الحجارة، التى احتفظت بالكتابات المصرية القديمة بكل نضارتها عندما سقط عنها ذلك الطلاء (... ) لقد تم تكميم المعابد والآثار القديمة وإعادة طلائها بالتواطوء مع السلطة الرومانية، وتم إعادة إفتتاحها بعد تنصيرها. لقد أخرصوا الأحجار ودفنوا الحقائق لمدة قرون إلى أن بدأت الحقائق تخرق ظلمات التحريف والتزوير، وكأنها تُبعد كابوسا ظل قرابة ثمانية عشر قرنا، لتنهى الأكاذيب وتسدل الستار عليها أخيرا.. تسدله على أكثر المآسى بؤسا من تلك التى عرفها مسرح الإنسانية ".. 
			
		

فهذا الكلام فيه من التحميل فوق ما يطيق فالمسيحيون قامو بطمس و لصق الملاط علي جدران معابد  قدماء المصرين في القرن الرابع الميلادي لانهم يريدون التخلص من عبادة الاوثان لعبادة الاله الواحد الذي تطور بعد ذلك بسبب ايضا الاساطير المصرية القديمة الي ثالوث متشبها في ذلك باسطورة ايزيس و اوزوريس و حورس ( الاب و الابن و الروح القدس )

ليس علي الجداريات التي اكتشفت حتي الان ما يدل علي ما قالت به دكتورة زينب 
و الله اعلي و اعلم*

----------


## منتهى الروح

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الأخت الفاضلة ....  معاذ الله أن نهمل أو نتجاهل مشاركتك , على الأقل من جانبى لأنه يستحيل أن أتجاهل أول من قدم لى العزاء فى وفاة أمى عليها رحمة الله , وقد توفت فى مثل هذا الوقت الذى أكتب فيه رسالتى تلك (عصر يوم الجمعة ) عليها رضوان الله , فلا يوجد تجاهل أو اهمال , غاية ما فى الأمر اننى مشغول فكريا فى هذه الآونة بمتابعة صديقى ابن طيبة فى موضوعه الجديد عن اسم مصر والذى تتابعينه أنتى أيضا بشغف كما ذكرتى
> وبخصوص سؤالك عن آيات سورة الفجر فلا يوجد اشكال كما وقع فى خلدك , لأن لفظ (البلاد) الأول يفيد مطلق البلاد , أى كل بلاد الدنيا أو كل بلاد العرب , أما لفظ (البلاد) الثانى فيعود على بلاد (عاد وثمود وفرعون ) الذين تقدم ذكرهم قبله وعليهم جميعا يرجع الضمير فى قوله (الذين طغوا) وليس على (فرعون ) وحده كما يتوهم البعض , وعلى هذا يكون (الذين طغوا فى البلاد فأكثروا فيها الفساد فصب عليهم ربك سوط عذاب) هم (عاد وثمود وفرعون ) جميعا وليس فرعون وحده من دونهم جميعا لأنه لا موجب لتخصيص فرعون وحده بهذا الوصف و ترك عاد وثمود دون ذكر لافسادهم ولا لعقابهم , ولتلحظى أن الآيات تتحدث بضمير الجمع بينما فرعون مفرد , أرجو ان أكون قد أوضحت , والله عز وجل أعلى وأعلم , والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله




شاكره لك استاذي ذو رأي رشيد ردك على مشاركتي  وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ..

لكن مازلت الحيره قائمه ...انت ذكرت ان لفظ البلاد في اول السوره هو مطلق ..اي ان الحضاره التي خلفها قوم ارام كانت لايوجد لها مثيل في بلاد الدنيا كلها  

 ثم ذكرت في بلاد العرب يفهم من قولك انه مقيد وليس مطلق...

واذا كان مطلق ((هل هذا الاطلاق كان مستمر حتى نزول الوحي على سيدنا محمد )) اي ان هذه الحضاره لم يكن لها مثيل حتى وقت نزول الوحي على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم  في بلاد العرب ولا كل بلاد الدنيا...؟؟
  ولا مقيده بفتره محدده وهي الفتره التي عاصروها ومن بعدها وقع عليهم الهلاك .

..وان قلنا انها كانت مختصه بفتره محدد ومن ثم جاءت حضارات اخرى كان لها من الشأن مايفوق ماكانت عليه حضاره ارام ((فلماذا ذكرها الله هنا وامتدحها...وترك الحضاره التي كان عليها قوم  فرعون وذكر فقط ذو الاوتاد..مع اني لا اجد اي حضاره على الارض تفوق حضارة الفراعنه في مصر  ...الا اذا كانت مقيده ببلاد العرب فقط ..وفرعون ذو الاوتاد يختلف عن فراعنة مصر الآن ..
وهل كانت حضارت ارم  تفوق الاهرامات ؟  
ثانيا ً ..انت ذكرت ان لفظ  الافساد في البلاد الثانيه شامله كلاً من بلاد عاد وثمود وفرعون وليس مختص بها فرعون وحده ..افهم من كلامك انهم كانو في بلاد واحده ...وهيه بلاد العرب ...واذا كان غير ذلك ونفصل فرعون عنهم ..هل كانت مصر والجزيره العربيه بلاد واحده في تلك الازمنه ؟؟
..والم يكن كذلك ..معقول لم يكن يوجد في بلاد الله الاخرى ك الهند والصين وايران اقوام مفسدين يذكرهم الله واختص فقط بمن سكن بلاد العرب ليذكرهم للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ..؟؟

اتمنى ان اجد رد شافي منك ومن باقي الاعضاء ولكم خالص الشكر

----------


## منتهى الروح

> *اخي غريب الدار
> سلام الله عليك و رحمته و بركاته
> عندما دخلت مصر بفضل الله الي الاسلام و تحولت من لغتها القبطية الي اللغة العربية كان لهذا التحول الكامل في حياة مصر اثرا في فصلها عن تاريخها القديم و لكن هذا الفصل لم يكن السبب فيه تحول اللسان القبطي الي لسان عربي بل كان السبب اقدم من ذلك بكثير 
> فمصر قد نبذت تاريخها القديم و اصبح غريبا عليها عندما تحولت من الوثنية و عبادة الالهة الي المسيحية في القرون الاولي بعد الميلاد 
> فما ان اصدر الامبراطور تيودوسيوس ام 395 م امره بايقاف العبادات الوثنية في انحاء الامبراطورية حتي راح المسيحيون المصريون يهدمون او يخربون المعابد او يحيلونها الي كنائس و بيع و قاموا بتغيير النقوش و محو بعضها و هذا ثابت في التاريخ 
> اما ما ذهبت اليه دكتورة زينب و دعني اقتبس بعض مما جاء في كلامها 
> 
> فهذا الكلام فيه من التحميل فوق ما يطيق فالمسيحيون قامو بطمس و لصق الملاط علي جدران معابد  قدماء المصرين في القرن الرابع الميلادي لانهم يريدون التخلص من عبادة الاوثان لعبادة الاله الواحد الذي تطور بعد ذلك بسبب ايضا الاساطير المصرية القديمة الي ثالوث متشبها في ذلك باسطورة ايزيس و اوزوريس و حورس ( الاب و الابن و الروح القدس )
> 
> ...


سلام الله عليك استاذي ابن طيبه ...

النقوشات التي على المعابد والمسلات والكثير منها  التي نشاهدها الأن هل هيه نقوشات خلفها الفراعنه ..ولا المسيحين عندما قامو  بطمس القديم ونقش نقوشات خاصه بهم وبطقوسهم ؟؟؟

واذا كان الجواب ((لا)) فأين  توجد بعض النقوشات المسيحيه المستبدله ))هل لك انت تأتينا ببعض منها ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## ابن طيبة

> سلام الله عليك استاذي ابن طيبه ...
> 
> النقوشات التي على المعابد والمسلات والكثير منها  التي نشاهدها الأن هل هيه نقوشات خلفها الفراعنه ..ولا المسيحين عندما قامو  بطمس القديم ونقش نقوشات خاصه بهم وبطقوسهم ؟؟؟
> 
> واذا كان الجواب ((لا)) فأين  توجد بعض النقوشات المسيحيه المستبدله ))هل لك انت تأتينا ببعض منها ولك جزيل الشكر


*كل النقوش علي المعابد اختنا منتهي الروح قام بنقشها قدماء المصريون و لم يكن للمسيحيين المصريين اي كتابات علي الجداريات و عندما  اصدر الامبراطور تيودوسيوس  395 م امره بايقاف العبادات الوثنية في مصر قام بعض المسيحيين المصريين بطمس بعض الاثار المصرية التي تدل علي عبادة الالهة امون و رع و حتحور و ازيس و اوزوريس و ماعت ........الخ او تغيطتها بالملاط و كانت معظم هذه الجداريات في الاقصر و اسوان و هي قليلة جدا و كانها هوجة قامت ثم خمدت بعد ايام قلائل و الا لكان المسيحيون قاموا بتغطية او تشويه كل الاثار المصرية
دمت بخير*

----------


## ذو رأى رشيد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمالأخت الفاضلة / منتهى الروح (وطبعا ده لقبك وليس اسمك , هل تذكرين ؟! :Icecream: )
فيما يلى ردى و أرجو أن يكون مقنعا هذه المرة :
أولا : ان قولى "كل بلاد العرب" ليس مقيدا وانما هو مطلق وشامل لكل بلاد الجزيرة العربية
ثانيا : انتى جاوبتى بنفسك حين قلتى "مقيدة بفترة محددة هى التى عاصروها" فهذا هو الصواب
ويمكن ان نضيف : والفترة التى سبقتهم أيضا
ثالثا :تسألين "فلماذا ذكرها الله هنا وامتدحها وترك الحضارة التى كان عليها قوم فرعون وذكر فقط ذو الأوتاد ؟!!!!!! ( وعلامات التعجب هذه من عندى وستعلمين سببها )
وجوابى هو : لله عز وجل أن يذكر ما يشاء وأن يدع ما يشاء , وهو جل شأنه لا يسأل عما يفعل , وقد قال تعالى فى هذا الصدد "ورسلا قد قصصناهم عليك من قبل , ورسلا لم نقصصهم عليك"
فهل نأتى نحن لنقول : ولماذا يا رب لم تذكر لنا كل الرسل فى كل الأمم ؟! حاشا لله
أو هل نسأله سبحانه : لماذا لم تذكر لنا بوذا وكونفوشيوس و زرادشت ؟!
أو حتى أشعياء و أرمياء و حزقيال ؟
وبرغم هذا فاننى أجيبك بما يلى
ان الله قد خص عاد بالذكر لا ليمتدحها كما ذكرتى وانما على العكس لعصيانها وافسادها الكبير فى الأرض وليجعل منها عبرة وعظة لكل من تسول له نفسه أن يفعل مثلها , وهذا المعنى نجده لدى شعراء الجاهلية أمثال الأعشى وأمية بن أبى الصلت اللذان استشهدا على زوال متاع الدنيا بزوال قومى عاد وثمود تحديدا
رابعا : أما أغرب ما ذكرتيه فى كلامك وأشده عجبا على الاطلاق حتى أننى لم أفهمه فهو تمييزك وتفريقك بين ( قوم فرعون) و (فرعون ذو الأوتاد) ؟!!!!!!
فهل هناك من فرق ؟! انتظر الاجابة والبيان
خامسا : الافساد فى البلاد يشمل بلاد (عاد وثمود وفرعون) ولكن هل يعنى هذا بالضرورة انها بلاد واحدة ؟!
ان كل منهم قد أفسد فى بلاده وفى البلاد المجاورة لها , هكذا ببساطة وبدون تعقيد للأمور , فليس من الضرورى أن يكون فسادهم جميعا فى بقعة بعينها من الأرض , وأعتقد أنك تعلمين أن منازل قوم عاد كانت بالأحقاف فى الركن الجنوبى الشرقى من الربع الخالى بين كل من عمان واليمن والسعودية , بينما كانت منازل ثمود فى منطقة الحجر بوادى القرى على الطريق القديم بين مدينتى يثرب وتبوك , والعجيب أن نجد سورتين من القرآن الكريم قد سميتا بمنازل عاد وثمود هما سورتى : الحجر و الأحقاف , وبين هذين الموضعين من البعد ما لا يسوغ أن نعتبرهما بلاد واحدة
هذا هو ما لدى , وفى انتظار رأيك واجابتك على سؤالى بخصوص قوم فرعون , والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله

----------


## غريب الدار

أختي منتهي
أخي ذو رأي رسيد
أميل للرأي بأن ذكر البلاد هو تعميم للفساد
بمعنى أن هؤلاء المذكورين لم يكن فسادهم مقتصر على بلد بعينه بل كان فسادهم يلحق ببلاد عدة
و عكس هؤلاء المفسدون هم  الناس المصلحة
بعضهم كان يهتم بمنطقة أو قوم أو قومية محددة
و البعض يسافر و يجتهد للإصلاح العام لمناطق عدة
و بالرجوع لهؤلاء المفسدون فقط تطاول فسادهم و تعدى بلادهم الأصلية ليصل للبلاد المجاورة و ما بعدها , لذلك فلقد كانوا أفسد الناس 
و  قد يكون فسادهم شمل نفس البلاد أو معظمها و لكن مع الإشارة أن مسقط رأسهم ليس واحد , و مركز فسادهم ليس واحد.

----------


## ذو رأى رشيد

> أختي منتهي
> أخي ذو رأي رسيد
> أميل للرأي بأن ذكر البلاد هو تعميم للفساد
> بمعنى أن هؤلاء المذكورين لم يكن فسادهم مقتصر على بلد بعينه بل كان فسادهم يلحق بالبلاد المجاورة و ما بعدها , لذلك فلقد كانوا أفسد الناس 
> و  قد يكون فسادهم شمل نفس البلاد أو معظمها و لكن مع الإشارة أن مسقط رأسهم ليس واحد , و مركز فسادهم ليس واحد.


أوليس هذا هو ما ذكرته فى مداخلتى السابقة
يبقى أن نعرف رأى الأخت منتهى الروح فى هذا الكلام باعتبارها هى صاحبة السؤال

----------


## غريب الدار

أخي بن طيبة
ما زلت أنتظر رأيك بخصوص النقوش
السؤال ليس عن سبب تغطيتها ,
بل تساؤلي هل هناك توافق بين ما هو مدون بالنقوش و بين بعض ماجاء في كتب أهل الكتاب
و ذلك حسب قول صاحب الكتاب و الذي ترجمته و لخصت جزء منه الدكتورة زينب
هل صحيح هناك قصص مشتركة أم ماذا....
و إن وجدت قصص مشتركة فما هي 
و أشكر سلفا على الرد

----------


## ابن طيبة

> أخي بن طيبة
> ما زلت أنتظر رأيك بخصوص النقوش
> السؤال ليس عن سبب تغطيتها ,
> بل تساؤلي هل هناك توافق بين ما هو مدون بالنقوش و بين بعض ماجاء في كتب أهل الكتاب
> و ذلك حسب قول صاحب الكتاب و الذي ترجمته و لخصت جزء منه الدكتورة زينب
> هل صحيح هناك قصص مشتركة أم ماذا....
> و إن وجدت قصص مشتركة فما هي 
> و أشكر سلفا على الرد


*اهلا بك اخي غريب الدار
رد بعض العلماء انشقاق الكنيسة المصرية عن الكنيسة الام و تبنيها لعقيدة التثليث (الاب و الابن و الروح القدس ) الي الاسطورة المصرية القديمة ايزيس و ازوريس و حورس و ان المسيحيين المصريين لم يستطيعوا التخلي عن عقيدتهم المصرية القديمة فمزجوا بينها و بين العقيدة المسيحية فظهرت لنا عقيدة التثليث و هو كلام لم يعطنا قائلوه ادلة عليه 

نعم هناك توافق بسيط جدا جدا بين ما وجد علي الجداريات و في البرديات المصرية و بين الكتب السماوية و ذلك في بعض الحكم او الامثال او المواعظ و لكن لن نستطيع ان نقول انها ماخوذة من التوراة او الانجيل لانها كلمات مثل 
لا تقتل 
 لا تزني بامراة غيرك حتي لا يفعل بزوجتك مثل ما فعلت بزوجة غيرك

و مثل هذه العبارات من المواعظ الكثير في المتون المصرية القديمة و هذا ليس بمستغرب في حضارة قائمة اساسا علي العقيدة الدينية 
فلو رجعنا الي كل الديانات لوجدنا ذات العبارات
لا تسرق
لا تقتل
لا تزني
لا تشرب الخمر ...........الخ

دمت بخير اخي الكريم*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الصديق الفاضل / غريب الدار
أحيك على ما جاء بالمشاركة 497 بخصوص تحريف الكتاب المقدس للدكتورة زينب عبد العزيز والتخلص من جميع النسخ القديمة وطبخها فى نسخة جديدة وهنا أتذكر المرحوم الكاتب الإسلامى / أحمد أديدات فى أبحاثه المتعدده فى هذا الموضوع  .
وفى مشاركة قديمة كنت قد تسائلت هل كتاب التوراة بصفة خاصة تأثروا بما حدث فى مصر القديمة وكتبوا التوراة على نهجها أم العكس صحيح وأرجوا ألا تخوننى الذاكرة فقد حدث للملك مننفتاح أيام أن كان وزيراً أن أرسله الملك إلى سيناء وهناك حسب النقوش الفرعونية على المعابد أو ما ورد فى أوراق البردى تجلى له الرب وأنفتح له فى سيناء أثنى عشر عيناً  وقد وردت هذه المعلومات فى موسوعة سليم حسن.
اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الفاضلة / منتهى الروح
هل تسمحى لى بمحاولة المشاركة فى موضوع (لَمْ تَرَ كَيْفَ فَعَلَ رَبُّكَ بِعَادٍ (6) إِرَمَ ذَاتِ الْعِمَادِ (7) الَّتِي لَمْ يُخْلَقْ مِثْلُهَا فِي الْبِلَادِ (8) وَثَمُودَ الَّذِينَ جَابُوا الصَّخْرَ بِالْوَادِ (9) وَفِرْعَوْنَ ذِي الْأَوْتَادِ (10) الَّذِينَ طَغَوْا فِي الْبِلَادِ (11) فَأَكْثَرُوا فِيهَا الْفَسَادَ (12) فَصَبَّ عَلَيْهِمْ رَبُّكَ سَوْطَ عَذَابٍ( سورة الفجر )
قال تعالى  ::(: وَاذْكُرْ أَخَا عَادٍ إِذْ أَنْذَرَ قَوْمَهُ بِالْأَحْقَافِ وَقَدْ خَلَتِ النُّذُرُ مِنْ بَيْنِ يَدَيْهِ وَمِنْ خَلْفِهِ أَلَّا تَعْبُدُوا إِلَّا اللَّهَ إِنِّي أَخَافُ عَلَيْكُمْ عَذَابَ يَوْمٍ عَظِيمٍ) (الاحقاف)

مدينة إرم ذاتـ العماد هي مدينة عاد قوم هود الذين أهلكهم الله بريح صرصر عاتية كما ذكرت في القرآن ولا علاقة لها بقدماء المصريين أو بمصر القديمة وقد أنفرد القرآن الكريم بذكر سيدنا هود وقوم عاد  أما عن تساؤلك فالمقصود به فى المرة الأولى التدليل على المقارنة بين عاد وعظمتها وبين باقى البلاد أما فى المرة الثانية  فالإشارة هنا إلى فرعون وطغيانه فى البلاد التى حكمها ( مصر والدول الواقعة تحت حكمها ).


في بداية عام 1990 ذكرت الجرائد العالمية  أنه تم اكتشاف مدينة عربية  مفقودة  وقيل أنها مدينة عاد وإن لم يرد موضع أو مكان الأكنشاف بالتحديد وأن كان مكان المدينة ورد على لسان البدوا كما جاء بالصحف وقد ورد ببعض المواقع أن الأكتشاف كان فى مطلع سنة‏1998‏ م عن إكتشاف مدينة إرم على بعد 80تم الكشف ف في منطقة الشصر في صحراء ظفار جنوب سلطنة عمان

ويبعد مكان الإكتشاف مايقارب 150 كيلو متر شمال مدينة صلالة و80كيلو متر من مدينة ثمريت . 

وهذه بعض الصور بعد اكتشاف هذه المدينه











هذه الصورة تبين أثار نهرين جفوا قرب مساكن قوم عاد
وكما نرى فأن هذه الصور لو كانت صحيحة فلا علاقة لها بالأثار المصرية القديمة

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> *اهلا بك اخي غريب الدار
> رد بعض العلماء انشقاق الكنيسة المصرية عن الكنيسة الام و تبنيها لعقيدة التثليث (الاب و الابن و الروح القدس ) الي الاسطورة المصرية القديمة ايزيس و ازوريس و حورس و ان المسيحيين المصريين لم يستطيعوا التخلي عن عقيدتهم المصرية القديمة فمزجوا بينها و بين العقيدة المسيحية فظهرت لنا عقيدة التثليث و هو كلام لم يعطنا قائلوه ادلة عليه 
> 
> نعم هناك توافق بسيط جدا جدا بين ما وجد علي الجداريات و في البرديات المصرية و بين الكتب السماوية و ذلك في بعض الحكم او الامثال او المواعظ و لكن لن نستطيع ان نقول انها ماخوذة من التوراة او الانجيل لانها كلمات مثل 
> لا تقتل 
>  لا تزني بامراة غيرك حتي لا يفعل بزوجتك مثل ما فعلت بزوجة غيرك
> 
> و مثل هذه العبارات من المواعظ الكثير في المتون المصرية القديمة و هذا ليس بمستغرب في حضارة قائمة اساسا علي العقيدة الدينية 
> فلو رجعنا الي كل الديانات لوجدنا ذات العبارات
> ...


الصديق العزيز / ابن طيبة
الصديق العزيز / غريب الدار
أذكركم بما ورد بوصايا أخناتون وتطابقها تقريباً مع الوصايا العشر 
سلامى لمنتهى الروح / ذو رأى رشيد / الصاعق ولكل من يشاركنا

----------


## سيد جعيتم

سبق لأخى غريب الدار أن أشار للبحث فى تاريخ الأسرة الثالثة عشر وفى مشاركة قديمة لى قلت أنه من الأسرة الثالثة عشر الى السابعة عشرة فأن المعلومات عنها شحيحة وهى عصور فوضى واضطرابات بعد احتلال الهكسوس لمصر .
وقد خطر ببالى أنه قد يكون فرعون موسى فى هذه الفترة وأنه تم تدمير كل الأثار تنفيذاً لقول القرآن الكريم إلا أننى ومع نقص المعلومات لم أجد ملك فى هذه الفترة حكم لمدة طويلة تسمح له بأن يكون فرعون التربية والخروج معاً ثم أن حكام هذه الأسر كانوا يلقبون بالملوك .
اشكركم ودمتم بخير وأعتذر لغيابى عنكم حيث يشغلنى الإشراف كثيراً . دمتم بخير

----------


## ذو رأى رشيد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الأخ الكبير الأستاذ / سيد 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
 عود  أحمد وكان الله فى العون , وبعد , ان لى على ما أوردتموه ملحوظتين :
الأولى : تفسيركم لآيات سورة الفجر المذكورة يخصص (الذين طغوا) ب (فرعون ذى الأوتاد) وحده دون عاد وثمود , و هذا تفسير مشروع ولا غبار عليه , كما أن له سندا من اللغة هو: رجوع الضمير على أقرب مذكور , وأقرب مذكور هنا هو فرعون ذى الأوتاد بالفعل , ولكن هذا التفسير اذا أخذنا به فسوف نقع  فى اشكال آخر هو : ما سبب تخصيص فرعون وحده بالطغيان والافساد من دون عاد وثمود ؟؟ !, فهذا السبب غير ظاهر بالمرة ولا يوجد ما يبرره , فهو كما يقول أهل اللغة : تخصيص بلا مخصص , وعلاوة على ذلك فان الضمير هنا بصيغة الجمع (الذين) بينما أقرب مذكور وهو (فرعون) يعد مفردا لا جمعا , ولا يمكن أن نتأول لفظ (فرعون) بأن المقصود به (قوم فرعون) لأن هذا خروج عن ظاهر النص , وأيضا لأن اللغة تأبى ذلك , فلماذا تأباه ؟ لأنه لو كان المقصود به قوم فرعون لقال القرآن ( ذوى الأوتاد) , لكنه قال  (ذى) الذى يدل بوضوح على كونه مفردا , فهاهنا اشكالان لا اشكال واحد

ومع ذلك أقول : انه يمكن أن نجد مخرجا لغويا من هذا الاشكال الأخير اذا ما اعتبرنا أن الضمير فى قوله (الذين) لا يرجع على فرعون نفسه وانما يرجع على أوتاده بحسبانها من العقلاء , أى بتفسير ( الأوتاد ) على أنهم (جنود فرعون) مثلا , وبذلك يكونوا هم المعنيين بالطغيان فى البلاد , ولكن حتى لو صح هذا التفسير - على بعده - فان الاشكال الأول يظل قائما , وتبقى المسألة بحاجة الى المزيد من التدبر والتفكير , فان القرآن الكريم حمال أوجه , ولاتشبع منه العلماء , ولا يبلى على كثرة الرد 

الثانية : الصور التى أوردتموها لمنازل قوم عاد ليست على الأرجح لهم , بل انها تبدو أقرب الى بلاد الهند ان لم تك كذلك بالفعل , وانكم اذا ما دققتم النظر فيها لظهرت لكم تماثيل الفيلة المميزة لحضارة الهند بوجه خاص , ولم نعهد لدى حضارات الجزيرة العربية القديمة تماثيل ومنحوتات للأفيال ولكنا عهدنا ذلك لدى الهنود , وأراكم و قد ساوركم الشك فيها مثلى  وذلك حين قلتم " هذه الصور لو كانت صحيحة .... "
شكرا على مداخلاتكم , والسلام عليكم

----------


## ذو رأى رشيد

ملحوظة : لقد قمت بادخال بعض التعديلات الهامة على مشاركتى الأخيرة فأرجو الانتباه لها ممن لم يطالعوها مؤخرا , وتحياتى للجميع

----------


## غريب الدار

أخوتي الأفاضل
تذكرت قصة أبره الحبشي و محاولة هدم الكعبة
و أنهم أصحاب الفيل و أنهم كانوا في اليمن
, و لأن منطقة الأحقاف تقع بين الهند و اليمن 
فليس مستبعد إستخدام الفيلة هناك
هذا لا يعني أن الصور صحيحة 
و لكن قد تكون
و نأمل من من زار المنطقة و يعرفها جيدا أن يفيدنا برأيه

دمتم

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الصديق العزيز /ذو رأى رشيد 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أشكرك على كلماتك الطيبة وأهنيك على الملحوظات التى أوردتها فهى تدل على فهم ممتاز للنصوص وتفسيرها وذادك الله علماً .
وسأحاول الدخول للموضوع وكعادتى فى لخبطة اللأوراق فلتتحملوا مشاركتى فلم أستطيع أن أفصل فيها بين الدين والتاريخ فأعذرونى لو أخطأت .
بداية أتسأل هل  (ذو الأوتاد) صفة وردت في القرآن الكريم عن فرعون موسى تحديداً أم يمكن أن تكون لغيره من الفراعنة ؟وقد ورد وصف الفرعون موسى بذي الأوتاد في آيتين: 
{كَذَّبَتْ قَبْلَهُمْ قَوْمُ نُوحٍ وَعَادٌ وَفِرْعَوْنُ ذُو الْأَوْتَادِ } ص: 12
{وَفِرْعَوْنَ ذِي الْأَوْتَادِ (10) الَّذِينَ طَغَوْا فِي الْبِلَادِ } الفجر: 10-11.
بينما ذكرت كلمة فرعون فى حوالى 27 آية 74 مرة وهنا يجب أن نفكر فى الحكمة فى ذلك ومن يعرف الإجابة فليأتينا بها .
ونحن نعلم أن الأوتاد جمع وتد وعادة يطلق لقب الوتد على قطعة من الخشب مدببة من أحد أطرافها وقال البعض أن الوتد ممكن أن يكون مسمار حديدى كبير . وهنا خطر لى كثيراً أنه يمكن أن يكون التشبيه هنا يعنى ثبات ورسوخ حكم الفرعون كالوتد الثابت ولا أميل للتشبيه بأن هذا الوصف خاص بكثرة الجند أو بكثرة عدد الأعمدة وقد جاء ذكر الأعمدة صراحة(أَلَمْ تَرَ كَيْفَ فَعَلَ رَبُّكَ بِعَادٍ * إِرَمَ ذَاتِ الْعِمَادِ * الَّتِي لَمْ يُخْلَقْ مِثْلُهَا فِي الْبِلَادِ ) ثم أن القرآن الكريم فى سورة النباء أشار إلى الجبال أنها أوتاد الأرض ( أَلَمْ نَجْعَلِ الْأَرْضَ مِهَادًا * وَالْجِبَالَ أَوْتَادًا  )وهل كانت الأهرمات لفرعون كالجبال وهذا إذا صح سيجعلنا نغير فكرنا ونعود للعصور الأولى وبناة الأهرام وأحتمال أن يكون فرعون الخروج من ضمن هذه الأسر خاصة مع وجود تشابه بين الكتابات الفرعونية وبعض الأحداث التى حدثت فى مصر مع التوراة خلال هذه الفترة  كما أن الصديق غريب الدار عندما نبهنا للعودة لدراسة الأسر من الثالثة عشر وحتى السابعة عشر وهى فترة أضمحلال ينطبق عليها قول المولى سبحانه وتعالى { وَدَمَّرْنَا مَا كَانَ يَصْنَعُ فِرْعَوْنُ وَقَوْمُهُ وَمَا كَانُوا يَعْرِشُونَ }الأعراف: 137وأعتقد أن نفس الآية الكريمة هى ما دفعت أبنى الصاعق للتفكير فى رمسيس الحادى عشر فبعد هذان العهدان تم تدمير أثارهم وأورثت مصر لقوم آخرين وقال بعض المفسرين إن فرعون كان يجعل لكل من يغضب عليه أربعة أوتاد يشد إليها يديه و رجليه و يعذبه لذا سمى بذو الأوتاد . وقد قال البعض أن المقصود بذو هو آخر ملوك الأُسرة الأولى ، والذي ورد في قائمة مانيتو بصيغة " بيينخيس " و هو قاعا.
وقد ترجمو أسمه على أنه ذو الأوتاد ومن الذين ترجموا الأسم الدكتور / على فهمى خشيم وأعتقد أن الصديق ابن طيبة أشار لذلك فى مشاركة سابقة له

----------


## منتهى الروح

سلام الله على الجميع ..وشاكره مره اخرى استاذي ذو رأي رشيد اهتمامك بمشاركتي وشاكره استاذي غريب الدار اهتمامه  ولوالدي القدير سيد ابراهيم ولاستاذي ابن طيبه وااسف لتأخري لظروف صحيه ..سلمكم الله وعافكم 

انا في مشاركتي السابقه لم افرق بين قوم فرعون وبين فرعون ذو الاوتاد ..ولم اذكر ذلك ...انا فرقت بين فرعون ذو الاوتاد الذي ذكر في القران والحضاره التي خلقها قدماء المصريين ..والتي تسمى بالحضاره الفرعونيه هذا ماكنت اقصده 

ذكرت ان الله امتدح ارام وجعل منها حضاره لم يخلق مثلها في البلاد ..وفي نفس سياق الايه ذكر فرعون ذو الاوتاد...مع اني غير متخصصه  ولا املك من العلم شيء ..ولكن ما تبادر الى ذهن ..ان ((ذو)) تعود على فرعون وحده فقط وهي شيء كان  يميزه عن باقي من حكم مصر انه كان ذو الأوتاد   بعكس كلمة ذات ((التي ذكرت في وصف قوم عاد ))..والتي كانت شيء خاص بشعب بأكمله او حضارة شعب وليس شيء خاص بحاكم او ملك  قوم عاد ...  

 وماهية هذه الاوتاد ذهب في تفسيرها  الكثير من العلماء ومنها انها اوتاد يقيد فيها الناس وتستخدم للتعذيب الي اخره من التفسيرات ...فلو كان فرعون حاكم لمصر التي نعرفها الأن ..لماذا نعت بأنه ذو الاوتاد  وكأن هذه الاوتاد هي الشيء البارز في فترة حكمه.. وعندما امتدح فرعون نفسه افتخر بأن له ملك مصر فقط وهذه الانهار تجري من تحته  لم يفتخر بشيء من حضارته وقوتها ((اليس هذا دليل بأنه ليس  لديه حضاره او أي شيء  من صنعه يفتخر به اصلا ))...((ممكن اي احد يقول )) الاوتاد هيه الاهرام كما ذهب في تفسيرها ايظا بعض العلماء ...لنفرض انها الاهرامات ..هل كان يحتاج فرعون لهامان لكي يبني له صرح لكي يطلع الى اله موسى ...وتعد الاهرامات اعلى بناء عرفه الانسان  

سؤالي لك

  (( هل ماخلفه قدماء المصريين من اهرامات ومعابد ومسلات )) كان بعد غرق فرعون ..بحكم انك مطلع وفاهم في الحضاره المصريه  ام قبل ام اثناء حكم فرعون ؟؟ لربما كلمة ابني لي صرحاً كانت نواة  ونقطة انطلاق لبناء الاهرامات 

السؤال الثاني 

ذكر الله ان قوم فرعون ماتو غرقاً ايظا ..واكيد يقصد بالقوم هنا هم جنده  فقط ..

ولم يغرق  الله قوم فرعون الذي  يقصد بهم المواطنين  ((سكان مصر)) فمنهم اصلا من كان  يؤمن بالله ويكتم ايمانه ومنهم من امن بموسى 

السؤال هنا 

من حكم مصر بعد فرعون ؟؟ وهل امن بموسى ؟   وهل ذكر ذلك في البرديات الفرعونيه ؟ وهل كان على الديانه اليهوديه  أي من ملوك مصر ؟ وهل دانت مصر بالديانه اليهوديه  ولو  لفتره من الزمن  ؟؟؟ اعتقد ماحصل لفرعون كان كفيل بأن يؤمن اهل مصر بما جاء به موسى واكبر مثال السحره  

السؤال الثالث 

ذكر الله ان مصر اورثها الله بني اسرائيل ....اذا من ساهم في بناء الحضاره المصريه هم بنو اسرائيل فلماذا ينكر المصريين ذلك ؟؟ 
ولا  في فترة حكمهم  لمصر كانو ضيوف شرف مثلا  ؟

هل جاء بنو اسرائيل مثلا وكل شيء جاهز  ..وهل لهم حكم على مصر اصلا ..؟؟

 فلو افترضنا ان بنو اسرائيل اورثو مصر وكل شيء جاهز  هل الفتره التي كانت بعد خروج موسى من مصر ورجوعه لها وورثة بنو اسرائيل لمصر كانت اكثر من عشرين سنه ..وهيه اقل مده لبناء هرم واحد من اهرامات مصر ؟؟؟

التماثيل  والالهه والمعابد المصريه ...هل هيه الهه مصريه قديمه عاصرت فرعون موسى ام بعده ام قبله ...فلو كانت قبله ..لماذا ذكر الله في كتابه اذهب الى فرعون انه طغى فكيف يصف فرعون نفسه انه اله ويترك قومه يعبدون معه الهه اخرى ويستثنيهم الله هنا من الطغيان ...فقوم فرعون لم يكن لهم الهه اخرى غير فرعون يعبدونهم ..وهذا ماجاء في القران الكريم على لسان فرعون 
 ((انا اقصد بالفتره التي عاصرت الفرعون ))وليس كل ملوك الفراعنه ))بحكم انكم لكم خبره في فترة حكم كل ملك من ملوك مصر 

واذا كانت بعده ..ان الله غضب غضب شديد من بنو اسرائيل حينما صنعو العجل ونسفه في البحر نسفا 
 هل كان المصريين مثلا خارج نطاق الغضب يصنعون من الاله مايريدون وترك الله الهتهم قائمه الى الأن وغضب من العجل فقط ؟؟
والقران لم يذكر لنا قوم عبدو غير الله من الاصنام الا حاربهم ودمر اصنامهم وارسل لهم الرسل  ولنا مثال ب ابراهيم عليه السلام  وقريش ))





> أختي منتهي
> أخي ذو رأي رسيد
> أميل للرأي بأن ذكر البلاد هو تعميم للفساد
> بمعنى أن هؤلاء المذكورين لم يكن فسادهم مقتصر على بلد بعينه بل كان فسادهم يلحق ببلاد عدة
> و عكس هؤلاء المفسدون هم  الناس المصلحة
> بعضهم كان يهتم بمنطقة أو قوم أو قومية محددة
> و البعض يسافر و يجتهد للإصلاح العام لمناطق عدة
> و بالرجوع لهؤلاء المفسدون فقط تطاول فسادهم و تعدى بلادهم الأصلية ليصل للبلاد المجاورة و ما بعدها , لذلك فلقد كانوا أفسد الناس 
> و  قد يكون فسادهم شمل نفس البلاد أو معظمها و لكن مع الإشارة أن مسقط رأسهم ليس واحد , و مركز فسادهم ليس واحد.






> أوليس هذا هو ما ذكرته فى مداخلتى السابقة



ارجع انا الى مشاركتي السابقه ...

ذكر الاخ غريب الدار ان الافساد لم يكن مقتصر على بلد بعينه .بل يلحق ببلاد عده ...يعني مثلا الجزيره العربيه لم تسلم من فساد فرعون .....
طب ماذا تقول في قوله تعالى حينما فر موسى هارب من مصر الى مدين ((قَالَ لَا تَخَفْ نَجَوْتَ مِنَ الْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ))
سورة القصص
يعني ان فساد فرعون لم يصل مدين وهيه الاقرب الى مصر 

وفي هذه الايه دليل على ان افساد فرعون كان خاص بمنطقته ومايشملها  فقط ولم يتعداها ..وقوله تعالى  

وَأَوْرَثْنَا الْقَوْمَ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا يُسْتَضْعَفُونَ مَشَارِقَ الْأَرْضِ وَمَغَارِبَهَا الَّتِي بَارَكْنَا فِيهَا وَتَمَّتْ كَلِمَةُ رَبِّكَ الْحُسْنَى عَلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ بِمَا صَبَرُوا وَدَمَّرْنَا مَا كَانَ يَصْنَعُ فِرْعَوْنُ وَ قَوْمُهُ وَمَا كَانُوا يَعْرِشُونَ 

ذكر القران الكريم  ان الله اورث بني اسرائيل الذين كانو يستضعفون في مشارق الارض ومغاربها.. وجاءت كلمة التي باركنا فيها  هنا تحدد مكان التوريث ..يعني الارض التي بارك الله فيها يعني منطقه محدده 
وان جملة مشارق الارض ومغاربها هنا تشمل حدود الدوله التي اورثوها ولا تتعداها

اليس كلمه الارض هنا اشمل من كلمة البلاد..ورغم هذا كانت ارض محدده 





> [CENTER][
> خامسا : الافساد فى البلاد يشمل بلاد (عاد وثمود وفرعون) ولكن هل يعنى هذا بالضرورة انها بلاد واحدة ؟!
> ان كل منهم قد أفسد فى بلاده وفى البلاد المجاورة لها , هكذا ببساطة وبدون تعقيد للأمور , فليس من الضرورى أن يكون فسادهم جميعا فى بقعة بعينها من الأرض , وأعتقد أنك تعلمين أن منازل قوم عاد كانت بالأحقاف فى الركن الجنوبى الشرقى من الربع الخالى بين كل من عمان واليمن والسعودية , بينما كانت منازل ثمود فى منطقة الحجر بوادى القرى على الطريق القديم بين مدينتى يثرب وتبوك , والعجيب أن نجد سورتين من القرآن الكريم قد سميتا بمنازل عاد وثمود هما سورتى : الحجر و الأحقاف , وبين هذين الموضعين من البعد ما لا يسوغ أن نعتبرهما بلاد واحدة
> هذا هو ما لدى , وفى انتظار رأيك واجابتك على سؤالى بخصوص قوم فرعون , والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله[/COLOR]


قبل ان ادخل في ماكنت اقصده من مشاركتي السابقه 
دعني اوضح لك اسماء الجزيره العربيه  قديما 

أسماء الجزيرة وأقاليمها
* أسماء جزيرة العرب :
كثرة الأسماء تدل على شرف المسمى ، ولهذه الجزيرة جملةُ أسماءٍ ؛ كلُّها مضافة إلى "العرب" ، لا غير : 
- منها اسمان هما : (جزيرة العرب) ، و (أرض العرب) وقد وردا في السنة واستعمالات الفقهاء .
- ومنها : (بلاد العرب) ، و (ديار العرب) .
- ويقال الآن : (الجزيرة العربية) ، و (شبه جزيرة العرب) ، و (شبه الجزيرة العربية) .
وهي تلكم الأرض المباركة التي اكتسبت شرف الإضافة إلى سكانها ، المحفوفة حواشيها بثلاثة أبحر ؛ صيانةً لها عن تكاثرِ الدخلاءِ عليها ؛ كما في حَمْدَلَةِ أعرابيٍّ ذكرها الجاحظ في "البيان والتبيين" :
"الحمد لله الذي جعل جزيرة العرب في حاشيةٍ ، وإلا ؛ لَدَهَمَت هذه العُجْمانُ خضراءَهم " .
و (الجزيرة) : ما جزر عن البحر ؛ قال ابن دُرَيدٍ : "سُميت جزيرةً ؛ لانقطاعها عن معظم الأرض" .
وأصل الجزر : القطع ، ومنه سمي الجزار ، جزارًا ؛ لقطعه أعضاء البهيمة .

* أقاليمها :
واحدها : إقليم ، وهو : كل ناحية مشتملة على مدن وقرى ، وهو أشهر الاصطلاحات ، ومنها : (الرستاق) لدى أهل الشام ، و (المِخلاف) لدى أهل اليمن ، ومنها : (الكُورُ) ، وغيرها .
وللعرب في تقسيم جزيرتهم –بحسب صورة الأرض ، ومناخها ، ونباتها_ خمسة أقاليم :
1. إقليم تِهامةَ : ويقال : الغَوْر ، ويقال : غَوْر تهامة ، وهما بمعنًى .
2. إقليم الحجاز : ويقال : السَّراة ، وقيل : السراة اسم للجزء الجنوبي من جبال الحجاز .
3. إقليم نجد .
4. إقليم اليمن : وقيل : سمي يمنا لأنه عن يمين الكعبة .
5. إقليم العروض : ويقال : اليمامة .
6. إقليم عمان : وقيل : داخل في إقليم اليمن .
l

]لم تكن الجزيره العربيه تخضع  لسياده واحده منذ القدم بل كانت كل منطقه تحت سياده خاصه فيها ورغم ذلك وتعدد المذاهب فيها والديانات واللهجات واللغات الا انها كانت بلاد العرب سكنها بنو اسرائيل والكنعانيين والأنباط والاراميين ..وتسمى بلاد العرب ..وك بلاد مترامية الاطراف فقد كانت التجاره والتنقل فيما بينا من اجل طلب الماء و الغذاء شيء اساسي فيما بينهم ..وهذا التنقل دائما ما يكون يحمل ثقافات المجتمع الأخر واخبارهم 
فلم يكن من سكن الحجاز ومكه مقتصر على اهل مكه فقط ..بل كان مزيج من بلاد العرب ومن جميع اقاليمها

فبتالي تناقل اخبار الاقوام الاخرى كان شيء مصاحب لتنقلهم في ارجاء بلاد العرب 

والله حينما يقd

----------


## هانى ابوالنيل

لا اله الا الله كدة وانا عمال افتخر انى اعرف حاجت كتيىرة عن العرب والغرب والثقافات التانية لقيت نفسى اجهل خلق الله بنفسى والمصيبى لقب عائلتى ابوالنيل الجاهل من جهل كل شئ عن نفسه وانا اجهل خلق الله بنفسى وتاريجى انت فوقتونى كانى مكنتش منها

----------


## غريب الدار

أخوتي الأعزاء 
لقد جمعنا هذا الموضوع و أصبحنا أسرة واحدة , و أفتخر و أعتز بملكات تفكيركم الراقي و شكر خاص مستمر للأستاذ سيد إبراهيم و الأخوة بن طيبة و الصاعق و ذي رأي رشيد .
و للأخت النشطة منتهى الروح , و التي أعادة الروح بمشاركاتها الطيبة , 
و أتساءل عن أساتذة أفاضل ساهموا معنا و لفترة ثم توقفوا ... أرجوا أن يكونوا معنا في أقرب فرصة , طارق شكري .... 

بداية أؤكد على فكرة أهمية البحث و إظهار معالم حكم فترات الأسر الثالثة و الرابعة عشر. 
حسب ما أعتقد أن ملك سيدنا سليمان كان خلال فترة الأسرة الرابعة عشر . و هي نفس الفترة التي ملك فيها العديد من الذين كانوا مستضعفين في الأرض البلاد بعد تكسر قوة فرعون و آل فرعون المتمثلة بالحشود التي حشدها فرعون و التي كان مصيرها الموت غرقا... و المستضعفون لا يستثني منهم بني إسرائيل ... و قد يكون بعضهم حكم بعض المناطق و مناطق أخرى حكمت من قبل المستضعفون من أهل البلاد .....

إظهار تفاصيل فترة حكم الأسر الرابعة عشر مهم و مهم جدا و التاريخ هو التاريخ و هو ماضي 
و نفوس البشر لا تقبل التاريخ فتغير فيه حسب مصالحهم لذلك ترى الأحداث نفسها مدونه تاريخيا بتفاصيل مختلفة حسب المدونون .... إلا من رحم ربي و هم قليل .

و لا نبعد كثيرا , نحن اليوم و في عصر السلطة الرابعة و الصحافة و الإعلام و مع ذلك هؤلاء يكذبون أولائك و كل واحد يتكلم بلسان مختلف على نفس الأحداث و الناس تصدق و تكذب ليس لأن هذا حقيقي و هذا كذب ,,,, بل لأن نفوسهم لا تقبل إلا ما تستحق.

ظهور رمز مفتاح الحياة في عصر الأسرة السادسة عشر يتوافق مع تفكيري حيث أن هذا تم بعد طرد الهكسوس و رجوع البلاد لأن تحكم من قبل أهلها .. 

لقد أحتل الهكسوس البلاد بسبب تفككها و ضعفها ,  و كأنه مفتاح الحياة هو  رمز للتذكير بأمور سبقت الأسرة السادسة عشر ......... 

بخصوص ذو الأوتاد أعتقد أنه وصف مباشر يتوافق مع قول فرعون بأن الأنهار تجري من تحته.. 
من عادة الملوك أن يكون لهم قصور عدة و في أماكن عدة من البلاد شمالا و جنوبا و شرقا و غربا و لكن هناك مكان مركزي مميز ... و لكي يكون لأحدهم قصر تجري من تحته الأنهار فهذا يتطلب أن يبني قصره فوق أوتاد عدة تدق في قاع النهر .... الموضوع هندسي أثري حسب ما أعتقد ... 

بخصوص الفساد و ذكر البلاد فلو كان الاعتقاد بأنه نفس المكان تحديدا لورد اللفظ بأن " البلد " و ليس " البلاد " بالجمع ... 
ثم لو كان فرعون في الجزيرة العربية لكانت مدين أقرب إليه من مصر ..... 

الفساد ليس بالضرورة أن يحدث بالحضور المادي و لكن حتى الكلمة قد تفسد ...
و ليس الفساد يعني التدمير و الهلاك ... فقد يشيد أحدهم صرحا يخلد مئات السنون و يكون له قصور و تماثيل ... كلها شيدت لمجد شخصي و عبد البشر و قهروا تسخيرا لاكتمال هذا المجد الشخصي ..... فهل نسمي هذا عمرانا ... أم يا ترى هو تشييد مبني على استعباد ... من يرى فيه تمجيد لن يقبل قول استعباد و سيدافع و بشدة بل هكذا تكون الحضارة ... و لأننا نتكلم عن تاريخ فليصد من يشاء ما يشاء و لكننا ننتظر و بتحفظ قول علوم الآثار و التي هي علوم حديثة و ما زال لها ما تقول ....
تذكرت قوله تعالى " قل سيروا في الأرض فأنظروا كيف كان عاقبة المكذبين " 
و القول هنا بأن سيروا في الأرض و ليس على الأرض ... أعتقد أنه تنبيه لأهمية الكشف عما هو موجود في الأرض ( مدفون )...
علم الآثار علم مهم و مهم و مهم ... و خصوصا عندما يكون بيد علماء مسلمون ....

----------


## منتهى الروح

تابع للمشاركه السابقه لاني كتبتها كامله ولقيت دلوقتي ان جزء منها مش موجود

  والله حيما قال 
لَمْ تَرَ كَيْفَ فَعَلَ رَبُّكَ بِعَادٍ (6) إِرَمَ ذَاتِ الْعِمَادِ (7) الَّتِي لَمْ يُخْلَقْ مِثْلُهَا فِي الْبِلَادِ (8) وَثَمُودَ الَّذِينَ جَابُوا الصَّخْرَ بِالْوَادِ (9) وَفِرْعَوْنَ ذِي الْأَوْتَادِ (10) الَّذِينَ طَغَوْا فِي الْبِلَادِ (11) فَأَكْثَرُوا فِيهَا الْفَسَادَ (12) فَصَبَّ عَلَيْهِمْ رَبُّكَ سَوْطَ عَذَابٍ( سورة الفجر

كانه كان يذكر شيء كان معلوم للعرب وقتها  وهذه البلاد بالرغم من ترامي اطرافها الا انها كانت بلاد واحده وهي بلاد العرب  
ومكه كانت جزء من بلاد العرب ..فبتالي ذكر افساد الاقوام الاخرى التي سكنت هذه البلاد يستوجب علينا ان نقول  ان
 فرعون ذو الاوتاد لا تستثنى بلاده من بلاد العرب 


اتوقف هنا الأن واعذروني لظروفي الصحيه ولكم خالص التقدير  

ولا انسى ان اشكر والدي القدير سيد ابراهيم تعقيبه على مشاركتي ولي عوده ان شاء الله في الرد عليها

----------


## غريب الدار

الحمد لله على سلامتك أختي منتهى
و نعلم أن المسافات لم تكن تمنع نقل الأخبار و البشر و لم يكن هناك تعقيدات اليوم للسفر , و بالرغم من بساطة و سائلهم إلا أنهم كانوا يسافرون و يجولون البلاد ..
سيدنا إبراهيم يقال أنه كان في العرق ثم وصل مصر ....
سيدنا سليمان ....
سيدنا موسى ....
هؤلاء الصالحون كانوا يسافرون عبر البلاد , و أكيد العالم القديم كان مركزة و قلبة هي بلادنا ... فكانت أرض الديانات و أرض الأنبياء و الرسل ....
و شهدت بلادنا تحكم أقوام فساد مباشر و غير مباشر عبر نقل أخبارهم .... فكانوا هم و أخبارهم عندما يكونوا قدوة و مثل ... كانوا مفسدون و ليس في بلد واحد بل في بلاد بالجمع ...
فالفساد المحدود يمكن التغاضي عنه و لكن الفساد العام و المنتشر ... في إظهاره و إظهار مصير هؤلاء المفسدون أثر ...

ندعوا الله لك و لجميع ألأخوة الأفاضل بدوام الصحة و العافية

----------


## ابن طيبة

*سلمك الله و عافاك اختنا الفاضلة منتهي الروح
و ردك الينا سالمة بمشيئة الرحمن

اعلم ما ترمين اليه و اوافقك عليه كل الاتفاق وحدة المكان هي ما تقصدية و ان كل هؤلاء الاقوام (العرب البائدة ) كانوا في مكان واحد هو جزيرة العرب بما فيهم فرعون و اله
و هذا الاقتران  الدائم بين قوم عاد و ثمود و فرعون هو بمثابة الجرس الذي يهدينا الي وحدة الارض و المكان الذي شهد هؤلاء الاقوام*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*اخي الفاضل غريب الدار اعكف الان علي كتابة ملخص عن الاسر من الثالثة عشر الي الرابعة عشر و سوف اقوم بنشره ههنا في ذات هذا الموضوع عله يفيدكم في بحثكم و ان شاء الله نتناولها بشيء من التفصيل حتي تعم الفائدة

و دعني اتفق معك انه لو كانت القصة حدثت ههنا في مصر فان هذه الفترة هي انسب الفترات التي تسمح بان تكون مسرحا لها
دمت بخير*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأبنة الفاضلة /منتهى الروح
شفاك الله وعفاك وأعطاك الصحة والعافية . احب تفكريك المرتب والذى يحضنا على البحث بصفة مستمرة .
أخوانى الأعزاء 
لكم جميعاً منى التحية والشكر على جميل كلامكم . دمتم بخير

----------


## ذو رأى رشيد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الأخ الكبير / سيد ابراهيم
أشكرك على ثنائك على شخصى الضعيف , وما ذكرته عنى ليس الا من فضل الله العظيم
وان أعجبكم منى رأى أو فهم فلا أسألكم عليه الا الدعاء لوالدتى رحمة الله عليها
وبخصوص سؤالكم : هل فرعون ذو الأوتاد غير فرعون موسى ؟
من المؤكد يا سيدى انه هو هو لا سواه , والأدلة على ذلك كثيرة ولكن أهمها الذى يغنى عما عداه أن فرعون ذا الأوتاد موصوف فى سورة الفجر بالطغيان و الافساد المفرط , وأن فرعون الذى أرسل اليه موسى موصوف فى القرآن بنفس تلك الصفات بعينها , فلو كان هذا غير ذاك لوجب حين ذاك أن يميز القرآن أحدهما عن الآخر بعلامة فارقة وحاسمة , وليس بعلامة غامضة ومبهمة يختلف المفسرون فى معناها منذ القدم وحتى الآن وهى الأوتاد , فالقرآن الكريم الذى هو كلام الله من المحال أن يتعمد التلبيس والتمويه علينا , حاشا وكلا

----------


## ذو رأى رشيد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الأخت الفاضلة / منتهى الروح
أولا : شفاك الله وعافاك ولا بأس عليك
ثانيا : قرأت مشاركتك وهالنى ما فيها من الالتباس والخلط بين أمور متنافرة ولا رابط بينها
ان مشاركتك قد أمطرتنى بوابل من الأسئلة , والرد المفصل عليها لن يتسنى فى هذه العجالة , وعلى وعد بالرد فيما بعد
ولكن يمكن مبدئيا أن أدلى بهذا التعليق السريع العابر :
من قال أن فرعون موسى لم يك لديه ما يتباهى ويفتخر به ؟!!
يكفيه فخرا قوله " أليس لى ملك مصر " ؟!
وهل هذا بقليل ؟!!!! مصر العظيمة , مصر الحضارة , بل أم الحضارات جميعا 
مصر الأهرامات , مصر المعابد الجليلة , والمسلات الشاهقة و.... و... الى آخره
فيكفيه فخرا أن يؤول اليه ملك مصر هذه كما قال , وأن يتربع على عرشها , حسبه ذلك وحده
بل يكفينا هذا دليلا حاسما على أن مصر فى القرآن الكريم هى مصر العريقة هذه , وعلى أنها ليست قرية مندثرة فى مجاهل الصحراء كما يريد لها البعض , أو ليست مدينة صغيرة تحت الأطلال كما يتخيلون ويتوهمون !!
أليس كذلك يا أختاه ؟!
هذا تعليق سريع , والرد المفصل سيأتى ان شاء الله
سؤال عابر : أين أخى الصاعق من هذا الحوار ؟ أين الأستاذ طارق شكرى ؟ , فكلاهما على علم واسع ويتمتعان برجاحة العقل , ويمكن لهما معاونتى فى الرد , فان لدى مشاغل كثيرة , وعملى يستغرق جل وقتى

----------


## ابن طيبة

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الأخت الفاضلة / منتهى الروح
> أولا : شفاك الله وعافاك ولا بأس عليك
> ثانيا : قرأت مشاركتك وهالنى ما فيها من الالتباس والخلط بين أمور متنافرة ولا رابط بينها
> ان مشاركتك قد أمطرتنى بوابل من الأسئلة , والرد المفصل عليها لن يتسنى فى هذه العجالة , وعلى وعد بالرد فيما بعد
> ولكن يمكن مبدئيا أن أدلى بهذا التعليق السريع العابر :
> من قال أن فرعون موسى لم يك لديه ما يتباهى ويفتخر به ؟!!
> يكفيه فخرا قوله " أليس لى ملك مصر " ؟!
> وهل هذا بقليل ؟!!!! مصر العظيمة , مصر الحضارة , بل أم الحضارات جميعا 
> ...


*كما يبدو اخي الفاضل ذو راي رشيد انك ممن ياخذون بظاهر النصوص
كما قلت كان يكفي فرعون موسي ان كان من مصر الان ان يقول اليس لي مثل هذه الحضارة العظيمة لا ان يقول اليست تجري الانهار من تحتي و قوله هذا ايضا جرس فندرة الماء حول المنطقة التي كان فيها و من المفترض انني مميزعمون انها في الجنوب الغربي من جزيرة العرب تجعله يتفاخر بان الانهار تجري من تحته 
لا يحتاج اي ملك من ملوك مصر العظيمة مصر الحضارة و التاريخ ان يقول هذه الانهار تجري من تحتي 
ملوك مصر القدماء كانوا يعرفون نهرا واحد حابي او (حعبي ) و لا توجد في الميثولوجيا الفرعونية اي اشارة الي انهار بل ان كل المتون الفرعونية لم تشر الي انهار و كذلك الجداريات و البرديات و كل ما اكتشف حتي الان لم يوجد من يتحدث عن الانهار بل علي نهر واحد هو (حابي) اله النيل و ليس الانهار

الباحث استاذنا الفاضل يجب ان يترك لنفسه مساحة لدراسة النظريات لا لاخذ موقف عدائي منها
دمت بخير*

----------


## ذو رأى رشيد

> *كما يبدو اخي الفاضل ذو راي رشيد انك ممن ياخذون بظاهر النصوص
> كما قلت كان يكفي فرعون موسي ان كان من مصر الان ان يقول اليس لي مثل هذه الحضارة العظيمة لا ان يقول اليست تجري الانهار من تحتي و قوله هذا ايضا جرس فندرة الماء حول المنطقة التي كان فيها و من المفترض انني مميزعمون انها في الجنوب الغربي من جزيرة العرب تجعله يتفاخر بان الانهار تجري من تحته 
> لا يحتاج اي ملك من ملوك مصر العظيمة مصر الحضارة و التاريخ ان يقول هذه الانهار تجري من تحتي 
> ملوك مصر القدماء كانوا يعرفون نهرا واحد حابي او (حعبي ) و لا توجد في الميثولوجيا الفرعونية اي اشارة الي انهار بل ان كل المتون الفرعونية لم تشر الي انهار و كذلك الجداريات و البرديات و كل ما اكتشف حتي الان لم يوجد من يتحدث عن الانهار بل علي نهر واحد هو (حابي) اله النيل و ليس الانهار
> 
> الباحث استاذنا الفاضل يجب ان يترك لنفسه مساحة لدراسة النظريات لا لاخذ موقف عدائي منها
> دمت بخير*


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
كما يبدو أخى الفاضل ابن طيبة فكلامك هذا ساذج جدا , وذلك للأسباب التالية :
أولا : لفظ (لحضارة) الذى ذكرته ليس من مفردات القرآن الكريم , ولم يذكره القرآن مطلقا بالمعنى الذى نفهمه الآن الذى يقابل البداوة , فكيف بالله عليك تريد أن تضع على لسان فرعون فى القرآن هذا التعبير الغريب عن لغة القرآن : " أليس لى مثل هذه الحضارة العظيمة " ؟!

ثانيا : هل يعد افتخار  فرعون بأن الأنهار تجرى من تحته دليلا معتبرا على أنه ليس فى مصر وادى النيل ؟!
ماذا اذا عن روافد نهر النيل فى مصر القديمة ؟!
ماذا عن الستة عشر رافدا التى كانت تجرى فى أرضها ؟

ثالثا : هل علمت أولا ماذا يعنى (النهر) فى البيان القرآنى ؟
هل تتصور أنه يعنى نفس الاصطلاح الجغرافى الحديث فحسب ؟!
ان النهر فى القرآن يطلق أيضا على الجداول الصغيرة وروافد الأنهار 
لا تتعجب فتلك حقيقة مقررة , ويكفيك لتصديقها ان ترجع الى القرآن ذاته وتقرأ فيه ما يلى :
" واضرب لهم مثلا رجلين جعلنا لأحدهما جنتين من أعناب وحففناهما بنخل وجعلنا بينهما زرعا , كلتا الجنتين آتت أكلها ولم تظلم منه شيئا , *وفجرنا خلالهما نهرا* "
فهاهنا يصف القرآن جدولا صغيرا يجرى بين بستانين يمتلكهما رجل من سواد الناس بأنه نهر
فهل كان هذا الرجل يمتلك نهرا كنهر النيل مثلا ؟!
 تحياتى ودمت بخير

----------


## ابن طيبة

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> كما يبدو أخى الفاضل ابن طيبة فكلامك هذا ساذج جدا , وذلك للأسباب التالية :
> أولا : لفظ (لحضارة) الذى ذكرته ليس من مفردات القرآن الكريم , ولم يذكره القرآن مطلقا بالمعنى الذى نفهمه الآن الذى يقابل البداوة , فكيف بالله عليك تريد أن تضع على لسان فرعون فى القرآن هذا التعبير الغريب عن لغة القرآن : " أليس لى مثل هذه الحضارة العظيمة " ؟!
> 
> ثانيا : هل يعد افتخار  فرعون بأن الأنهار تجرى من تحته دليلا معتبرا على أنه ليس فى مصر وادى النيل ؟!
> ماذا اذا عن روافد نهر النيل فى مصر القديمة ؟!
> ماذا عن الستة عشر رافدا التى كانت تجرى فى أرضها ؟
> 
> ثالثا : هل علمت أولا ماذا يعنى (النهر) فى البيان القرآنى ؟
> ...


*علي ما يبدو استاذي الفاضل ذو راي رشيد انك تخطيت سذاجتي و اجبت عما اريد ان اوصله اليك نعم الانهار هي الانهار الجارية التي تكون لها مصبات كنهر النيل و النيجر و غيرها و كذلك الانهار هي ماتتفجر من باطن الصخور او الارض و كلاهما صحيح 
اذا لماذ فسرنا نحن كلمة الانهار علي انها هي روافد نهر النيل لا الانهار التي تتفجر من الارض مثل تلك الموجودة بجيزان و نجران

و لعل سذاجتي تقودني الي ما ابحث عنه في يوم من الايام
دمت بألق*

----------


## ذو رأى رشيد

> *علي ما يبدو استاذي الفاضل ذو راي رشيد انك تخطيت سذاجتي و اجبت عما اريد ان اوصله اليك نعم الانهار هي الانهار الجارية التي تكون لها مصبات كنهر النيل و النيجر و غيرها و كذلك الانهار هي ماتتفجر من باطن الصخور او الارض و كلاهما صحيح 
> اذا لماذ فسرنا نحن كلمة الانهار علي انها هي روافد نهر النيل لا الانهار التي تتفجر من الارض مثل تلك الموجودة بجيزان و نجران
> 
> و لعل سذاجتي تقودني الي ما ابحث عنه في يوم من الايام
> دمت بألق*


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
حمدا لله , لقد أحرزنا تقدما كبيرا جدا , فهأنت قد وافقتنى أخيرا على أن كلمة الأنهار يمكن اطلاقها على روافد نهر النيل ولم تعترض على هذا الاحتمال كما فى السابق , وهذا هو التقدم الأول
وقبل هذا وافقتنى كذلك على أن قول فرعون " اليس لى ملك مصر " يمكن اعتباره من قبيل التفاخر بحضارة وادى النيل العريقة , وذلكم هو التقدم الثانى
فما الذى يبقى اذن حتى نقول أن مصر القرأنية هى مصر التى تحيا على ربوعها وتشرب من نيلها ؟
أما بخصوص تساؤلك الأخير فانه من الممكن لى أنا بدورى أن أسألك نفس السؤال بعينه مع تقديم الشق الأخير منه هكذا :
اذا لماذا تريد أن تفسر كلمة الأنهار على أنها الأنهار التى تنفجر من الأرض لا الأنهار التى هى من روافد النيل ؟
وهكذا يا صديقى تجد أن نفس منطقك يمكن أن ينقلب عليك و يرتد اليك , مع تحياتى

----------


## غريب الدار

خوتى الأفاضل
أولا مصر هبة النيل , و لولا النيل لما كانت مصر 
لذ فذكر الآيات أن الأنهار و هي سبب الحياة في مصر تجري من تحت فرعون أي أنه كان يتحكم و يملك أهم شيء في مصر و سبب كونها ألرض إستقطاب للجميع من حولها  للقدوم و السكن فيها ...., السبب هو النيل. و لا ننسى تقديس القدامى للنيل و إقامة عرس النيل , التضحية بالعزارى لكي يكونوا عروسا للنيل , ....... و لولا الديانات السماوية لكان الوضع كما كان أو لكان على الأقل مثل تقديس الأنهار في الهند ... و عبادة البقر.
فذكر فرعون لأن الأنهار تجري من تحتة ذكر هام و لا ينفي أن تكون مصر هي مصر ..


تفرعات النيل عند الدلتا يفيدنا هذا لمكان إقامة فرعون المفضلة و عاصمة مملكته وقتها
أعيد على علماء الآثار تحديدا أنه لربما يكون المقصود بالأوتاد أنه كان لفرعون قصر مقام على النيل و أنه كان مقام على أوتاد

دمتم

----------


## ابن طيبة

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> حمدا لله , لقد أحرزنا تقدما كبيرا جدا , فهأنت قد وافقتنى أخيرا على أن كلمة الأنهار يمكن اطلاقها على روافد نهر النيل ولم تعترض على هذا الاحتمال كما فى السابق , وهذا هو التقدم الأول
> وقبل هذا وافقتنى كذلك على أن قول فرعون " اليس لى ملك مصر " يمكن اعتباره من قبيل التفاخر بحضارة وادى النيل العريقة , وذلكم هو التقدم الثانى
> فما الذى يبقى اذن حتى نقول أن مصر القرأنية هى مصر التى تحيا على ربوعها وتشرب من نيلها ؟
> أما بخصوص تساؤلك الأخير فانه من الممكن لى أنا بدورى أن أسألك نفس السؤال بعينه مع تقديم الشق الأخير منه هكذا :
> اذا لماذا تريد أن تفسر كلمة الأنهار على أنها الأنهار التى تنفجر من الأرض لا الأنهار التى هى من روافد النيل ؟
> وهكذا يا صديقى تجد أن نفس منطقك يمكن أن ينقلب عليك و يرتد اليك , مع تحياتى


*علي العكس فان التفسير لم ينقلب ضدي و لكن هو التفسير المنطقي للنص و مازلت اقول و اريد من اي ممن لهم علم بتاريخ مصر القديم ياتي و يقول انه كان هناك استخدام لكلمة انهار في لغتنا الهيروغليفية

لا اعلم لما يصر البعض علي الفصل بين مرويات القران و القرائن التاريخية لماذا نحاول الادعاء بجهل الدين باحداث التاريخ و كأن ربنا في علاه لم يعلم ان هناك من سيفسر الهيروغليفية في يوم من الايام - حاشا لله -  و انه لن توجد بها اي اشارة عن انهار بمصر و انما نهر واحد فقط له افرع لذلك يخالف ربنا - حاشاه - التاريخ و يقول بما لم يقوله سكان هذه البلاد و الذين عاشوا فيها الاف السنين يقول بوجود انهار لا نهر

اي تفسير هذا الذي تزعمه اخي الفاضل هذا ليس تفسيرا بل تضليلا و اضلالا نعيشه بسبب مرويات التوراة 

تقبل تقديري و احترامي*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> خوتى الأفاضل
> أولا مصر هبة النيل , و لولا النيل لما كانت مصر 
> لذ فذكر الآيات أن الأنهار و هي سبب الحياة في مصر تجري من تحت فرعون أي أنه كان يتحكم و يملك أهم شيء في مصر و سبب كونها ألرض إستقطاب للجميع من حولها  للقدوم و السكن فيها ...., السبب هو النيل. و لا ننسى تقديس القدامى للنيل و إقامة عرس النيل , التضحية بالعزارى لكي يكونوا عروسا للنيل , ....... و لولا الديانات السماوية لكان الوضع كما كان أو لكان على الأقل مثل تقديس الأنهار في الهند ... و عبادة البقر.
> فذكر فرعون لأن الأنهار تجري من تحتة ذكر هام و لا ينفي أن تكون مصر هي مصر ..
> 
> 
> تفرعات النيل عند الدلتا يفيدنا هذا لمكان إقامة فرعون المفضلة و عاصمة مملكته وقتها
> أعيد على علماء الآثار تحديدا أنه لربما يكون المقصود بالأوتاد أنه كان لفرعون قصر مقام على النيل و أنه كان مقام على أوتاد
> 
> دمتم


*نعم اخي غريب الدار للنيل اهمية عظمي لدي قدماء المصريين و لو اراد ربنا ذكر نهر النيل لدعاه باسمه كما قام بتسمية العديد من انهار الجنة و منها الكوثر و لكن التسمية بانهار  لا نستطيع ان نردها علي انها افرع نهر النيل بالدلتا و لو بلغت عشرون فرعا و الاشهر هو نهر النيل لا افرعه الحديثة دمياط و رشيد و القديمة البوبسطي و ...و .....و
هذا و الله رسوله اعلي و اعلم*

----------


## ذو رأى رشيد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الأخ الفاضل / ابن طيبة
حين يصبح العناد بديلا عن النقاش العلمى الموضوعى فمن الحكمة أن يتوقف الحوار
فليس من المعقول أن توافقنى بالأمس على أمر ثم تنكره اليوم , ولماذا كان هذا التحول ؟!
لمجرد أنى قلت لك أن منطقك الفكرى قد انقلب عليك ؟
فلتعلم يا اخى أن هذا التعبير من التعبيرات الشائعة جدا فى المناظرات الفكرية التى تعتمد على المنطق , وأنه لا يحمل اى اساءة ولا ينتقص من قدرك - معاذ الله - ولكن تلك هى طبيعة المحاورات المنطقية
وعلى هذا فهو ليس مبررا لأن تتحول عن رأى اقتنعت به بين عشية وضحاها
لقد أسعدنى اقتناعك بالأمس بمفهوم الأنهار فى القرآن الذى قدمته لك مدعما بالبرهان من القرآن
ولكن ساءنى تحولك عنه اليوم ونبذك له وراء ظهرك بالكلية وبمثل هذه السرعة !! 
 مرة أخرى أقول : الأمر لا يحمل أى اساءة , ولك كل تقدير و احترام

----------


## ذو رأى رشيد

> *نعم اخي غريب الدار للنيل اهمية عظمي لدي قدماء المصريين و لو اراد ربنا ذكر نهر النيل لدعاه باسمه كما قام بتسمية العديد من انهار الجنة و منها الكوثر و لكن التسمية بانهار  لا نستطيع ان نردها علي انها افرع نهر النيل بالدلتا و لو بلغت عشرون فرعا و الاشهر هو نهر النيل لا افرعه الحديثة دمياط و رشيد و القديمة البوبسطي و ...و .....و
> هذا و الله رسوله اعلي و اعلم*


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

يا أخى الفاضل . . ليس القرآن الكريم كتابا فى الجغرافيا حتى تنتظر منه أن يذكر اسم (النيل) !!

كما أننا لا نجد به ذكرا لأسم أى نهر من انهار الدنيا كلها

فلماذا يجب عليه أن يسمى نهر مصر على وجه الخصوص ؟!

----------


## ذو رأى رشيد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الأخت الفاضلة / منتهى الروح
انجازا لوعدى لك بالاجابة عن اسئلتك فاليك ما يلى :
جوابى عن سؤالك الأول هو : ما خلفه قدماء المصريين من أهرامات انما كان قبل عصر فرعون بقرون عديدة , أما ما خلفوه من معابد ومسلات فان بعضها كان قبله أيضا , وبعضها الآخر كان اثناء حكمه ثم من بعده , وهذا يفسر لك السبب فى افتخار فرعون بأن له ملك مصر , فهو يعنى بذلك أنه سليل ملوك مصر العظام والأمين على تراثها الحضارى الضخم , وعلى ارثها الثقافى البالغ الثقل والعراقة والاصالة والريادة فى شتى المعارف والفنون

أما جوابى عن سؤالك الثانى فسيكون فى مشاركتى التالية ان شاء الله

----------


## ذو رأى رشيد

و جوابى عن سؤالك الثانى هو كالآتى :

لم يك أيا من ملوك مصر على الديانة اليهودية فى يوم من الأيام
ولم تدين مصر باليهودية على الأطلاق ولو لفترة من الزمن كما ذكرتى
والسبب فى ذلك أن الديانة اليهودية  - وعلى النقيض تماما من المسيحية - ليست ديانة تبشيرية على الاطلاق , والمعروف عن اليهود أنهم لا يسعون الى نشر دينهم بين الأمم التى تخالفهم فى العقيدة اعتقادا منهم بأنهم شعب الله المختار وبأن الله قد اصطفى لهم الدين من دون العالمين أجمعين , وهم لذلك يعيشون وسط المجتمعات الأخرى فى عزلة محكمة فيما يسمى بال(جيتو) وأعتقد أنك قد سمعتى عنه
 والبقية فى مشاركة تالية

----------


## منتهى الروح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...وشاكره لكم روحكم الاخويه الطيبه ..وسلمكم الله من كل مكروه 

احب ان اعلق على بعض ما جاء في مشاركة الاستاذ ذو رأي رشيد بخصوص ((اليس لي ملك مصر )) 

اعتقد لو  عندي دكان واحببت ان افتخر به سوف اقول اليس لي هذا الدكان والعماله التي فيه  ... مدام انا المالك والمتصرف في شوؤن هذا الدكانه   واكيد بمجرد قولي هذا الدكان يشمل كل البضاعه التي فيه  سواء البضاعه جيده ام رديئه  ...ولكن لماذا اجزمنا ان فرعون هنا يفتخر بالدوله العظيمه(( مصر)) التي كان يملكها ..ولا يفتخر بملكه واستعباده للمصريين  بحكم انه جعل من نفسه اله يعبد من دون الله  فلو كان يقصد بقوله اليس لي ملك مصر(( الدوله)) لدخل في نطاق هذه الجمله كل مافي مصر من بناء وشجر وانهار وعيون ولكن جاءت الانهار معطوفه على كلمه مصر  اي لي ملك الانسان والمكان  .والدليل قوله تعالى ((اذهب الى فرعون انه طغى )) كان يرغم حتى المصريين على عبادته  فبتالي افتخاره بأنه اله لهم  وحاكم لدولتهم   ((والله اعلم )) 

ثانيا قولك ان في مشاركتي السابقه كان هناك عدة امور غير مترابطه ..كل سؤال يجر الى سؤال اخر وفي النهايه تؤدي بنا الى ماهي مصر التي يفتخر بها فرعون ..

اي احد يقرا هذه الايه الكريمه ((اليس لي ملك مصر .....)) لو كان على علم بمصر التي نعرفها الأن فلن يكون لديه شك واحد ان فرعون يفتخر بالحضاره المصريه وماهي عليه ...اما اذا كان على غير علم بمصر وماهي عليه ..اول سؤال سوف يطرحه 
ماهي مصر ؟ وكيف كانت ؟  فلو اجبناه مصر هي الاهرامات والمعابد والمسلات ونهر النيل ...الخ 

سوف تدور عدة اسئله في مخيلته وقتها وهي التي طرحتها في مشاركتي السابقه  حتى تصبح الصوره لديه كامله  فغير معقول ان نقول مصر فيها اعلى بناء عرفه التاريخ القديم ونقول ان فرعون امر بصنع صرح لكي يطلع الى اله موسى  ونقول ان الله دمر ماكان يعرش فرعون وترك الباقي زينه 

ومن غير المعقول ان نقول مصر كانت تعبد فرعون وتتخده اله ..ولديها من الالهه مالم يعبدها قوم اخرين 

ومن غير المعقول ان نقول ان بني اسرائيل كانو يسكنون مصر من قبل حتى فرعون وان بني اسرائيل لم يشاركو في حضارة مصر حتى لو بطوبه 
ومن غير المعقول ان نقول ان مصر كان فيها سيدنا ابراهيم وسيدنا يوسف وسيدنا موسى وكل هؤلاء كانو رسل مبشرين ومنذرين ومصر كان عندها حصانه لم تدين باليهوديه ..طب  الرسل التي ارسلت الي مصر كانت تبشر بأي دين ...ولماذا ارسل موسى الى فرعون اصلا اذا كانت الديانه اليهوديه مقتصره على بني اسرائيل ..ولماذا ارسل سليمان الى سبأ اذا كانت الديانه مقتصره على بني اسرائيل ...؟؟
انا معك في ان الديانه اليهوديه لم تكن ديانه تبشيريه ولكن ليس معك ان يكون النبي يرسل الى قوم ليقوم بهدايتهم  في دوله معينه ويحصر دعوته على من هم من شيعته ويترك الباقين يغرقون في الضلال 





> و جوابى عن سؤالك الثانى هو كالآتى :
> 
> لم يك أيا من ملوك مصر على الديانة اليهودية فى يوم من الأيام
> ولم تدين مصر باليهودية على الأطلاق ولو لفترة من الزمن كما ذكرتى
> والسبب فى ذلك أن الديانة اليهودية  - وعلى النقيض تماما من المسيحية - ليست ديانة تبشيرية على الاطلاق , والمعروف عن اليهود أنهم لا يسعون الى نشر دينهم بين الأمم التى تخالفهم فى العقيدة اعتقادا منهم بأنهم شعب الله المختار وبأن الله قد اصطفى لهم الدين من دون العالمين أجمعين , وهم لذلك يعيشون وسط المجتمعات الأخرى فى عزلة محكمة فيما يسمى بال(جيتو) وأعتقد أنك قد سمعتى عنه
>  والبقية فى مشاركة تالية



هل تقصد بأنبياء  بني اسرائيل ولا بني اسرائيل  .؟ طب موسى ارسل الى فرعون عشان ايه ؟؟
طب والسحره الي امنو بموسى امنو بأي ديانه ..
طب ايه الفائده من غرق فرعون وجنده على ابناء مصر التي كانت تعبد الفرعون ..مرت الحادثه دي واذن من طين واذن من عجين وراحو يعبدون (أوزوريس ) مثلا 
ولا كأن شيء حصل وربنا سكت عنهم 

++++++++++++++++++




> *علي ما يبدو استاذي الفاضل ذو راي رشيد انك تخطيت سذاجتي و اجبت عما اريد ان اوصله اليك نعم الانهار هي الانهار الجارية التي تكون لهتاا مصبات كنهر النيل و النيجر و غيرها و كذلك الانهار هي ماتتفجر من باطن الصخور او الارض و كلاهما صحيح 
> اذا لماذ فسرنا نحن كلمة الانهار علي انها هي روافد نهر النيل لا الانهار التي تتفجر من الارض مثل تلك الموجودة بجيزان و نجران
> 
> و لعل سذاجتي تقودني الي ما ابحث عنه في يوم من الايام
> دمت بألق*




تحياتي لك استاذي ابن طيبه ..

هل لولم تقرا الكتب التي تتكلم عن اختطاف جغرافية التاريخ المنتشره ..هل كنت مازلت على رأيك ان مصر هيه مصر الأن ؟؟ 

وهل كنت ستحدد مكان حصول الاحداث وتصف انها في جيزان ونجران ؟؟  ومن قال ان جيزان ونجران بها انهار تتفجر من باطن الارض ..كل التي بها اوديه وبعض هذه الاوديه ضخم جدا هذه الاوديه ناتجه عن تجمع السيوول اثناء الامطار لكونها منطقه  متنوعة التضاريس تتساقط عليها  الامطار طوال العام ..

 الا ترى ان هذه المناطق كانت ضمن نطاق مملكة بني اسرائيل كما جاء في كتب اختطاف جغرافية الانبياء فكيف يكون بني اسرائيل مستضعفين في ملكهم ؟؟
.
اما بخصوص ذكر الانهار فلماذا لانقول انه فعلا فرعون كان يقصد بها روافد نهر النيل ..بحكم انه رجل ناقص العقل  اصلا ميفرقش بين الانهار وروافدها تعليمه على قده   ف اي رجل سوى يدعي انه اله  ..((والله ذكر ماجاء على لسان فرعون ولم يصف لنا ماكان تحت حكم فرعون)) 

هل نهر النيل منذ القدم كان اسمه نهر النيل حتى يذكر في القران ؟؟؟؟؟




ودمتم بخير وعافيه

----------


## ذو رأى رشيد

صبرا يا أختاه فأنا لم أكمل حديثى بعد 
امهلينى بعض الوقت لانشغالى بأمور شخصية
مع تحياتى

----------


## ابن طيبة

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الأخ الفاضل / ابن طيبة
> حين يصبح العناد بديلا عن النقاش العلمى الموضوعى فمن الحكمة أن يتوقف الحوار
> فليس من المعقول أن توافقنى بالأمس على أمر ثم تنكره اليوم , ولماذا كان هذا التحول ؟!
> لمجرد أنى قلت لك أن منطقك الفكرى قد انقلب عليك ؟
> فلتعلم يا اخى أن هذا التعبير من التعبيرات الشائعة جدا فى المناظرات الفكرية التى تعتمد على المنطق , وأنه لا يحمل اى اساءة ولا ينتقص من قدرك - معاذ الله - ولكن تلك هى طبيعة المحاورات المنطقية
> وعلى هذا فهو ليس مبررا لأن تتحول عن رأى اقتنعت به بين عشية وضحاها
> لقد أسعدنى اقتناعك بالأمس بمفهوم الأنهار فى القرآن الذى قدمته لك مدعما بالبرهان من القرآن
> ولكن ساءنى تحولك عنه اليوم ونبذك له وراء ظهرك بالكلية وبمثل هذه السرعة !! 
>  مرة أخرى أقول : الأمر لا يحمل أى اساءة , ولك كل تقدير و احترام


*الاخ الفاضل  ذو راي رشيد للاسف ليس لك منهج واحد اراك تسير عليه و لكن انت تنتظر كل من يكتب مداخلة حتي تقوم بالرد عليه بدون ان يظهر لك اي منهج تسير عليه اما انا فالحمد لله لي منهج اسير عليه و لم اقل شيء في يوم و انقلبت عليه في اليوم الاخر الانهار هي الانهار و انت لم تفسر لي شيء لو رجعت عشرون صفحة للوراء لعلمت انني قلت ان الانهار هي ما تتفجر من الصخر و هي ما تنبع من مصبات هذا ما ذكرته مما يزيد عن العام و نصف و لك ان ترجع بصفحات هذا الموضوع لتعلم ذلك

للاسف انت ممن يتبنون فكرة ثم يتمسكون بها و يقاتلون من يحاول ان يخالفهم الراي هذا اخر نقاش لي معك لانني صراحة اوئمن بمنهجية البحث لا بالصوت العالي و لا بتسفيه من يتحاور معي فلن استمر في اي نقاش معك 
و هذا لا يدل علي عدم احترام لشخصكم الكريم _ حاشا لله - و لكن لانني صراحة لا اجيد فن الجدال و لكنني اجيد فن البحث فقط
دمت بخير استاذي الفاضل*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة منتهى الروح
					

تحياتي لك استاذي ابن طيبه ..

هل لولم تقرا الكتب التي تتكلم عن اختطاف جغرافية التاريخ المنتشره ..هل كنت مازلت على رأيك ان مصر هيه مصر الأن ؟؟ 


اهلا منتهي الروح حمدا لله علي سلامتك 
لا اختي الفاضلة ليس كتاب اختطاف جغرافيا الانبياء الذي ظهر في منتصف عام 2008 هو السبب ما توصل اليه هؤلاء الباحثون جزء مما توصلت اليه و كنت قد عرضته ههنا في موضوع استاذي الفاضل سيد ابراهيم و قلت ان القصة برمتها لا تستقيم ان تكون قد قامت في مصر المعروفة الان و ان كانت قد حدثت في مصر الان فانسب فترة لحدوثها هي من الاسرة الثانية عشرة الي السادسة عشر مع عدم وجود اي ادلة نستطيع ان نعتمد عليها لتاكيد هذه الفرضية و ان كنا سنناقشها مع اخونا الفاضل غريب الدار لان له فرضية في هذه الجزئية 
اما عني انا فحتي الان ما زالت كلتا النظريتين تحتاج الي ادلة و براهين 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة منتهى الروح
					

وهل كنت ستحدد مكان حصول الاحداث وتصف انها في جيزان ونجران ؟؟  ومن قال ان جيزان ونجران بها انهار تتفجر من باطن الارض ..كل التي بها اوديه وبعض هذه الاوديه ضخم جدا هذه الاوديه ناتجه عن تجمع السيوول اثناء الامطار لكونها منطقه  متنوعة التضاريس تتساقط عليها  الامطار طوال العام ..

 الا ترى ان هذه المناطق كانت ضمن نطاق مملكة بني اسرائيل كما جاء في كتب اختطاف جغرافية الانبياء فكيف يكون بني اسرائيل مستضعفين في ملكهم ؟؟
.


نعم اختاه لقد حددت حدوث القصة في الجنوب الغربي للجزيرة العربية المنطقة من اسفل مكة و الطائف حتي الحددود الشمالية لليمن و اي مداخلات تفيد ذلك في مداخلات سابقة بنفس الموضوع
و كتاب اختطاف جغرلفيا الانبياء لم اقرائه الا منذ اشهر قليلات 

اما كيف يكون بنو اسرائيل مستضعفين في ملكهم فهي اشكالية من الاشكاليات التي تحتاج ان نجد لها حلا 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة منتهى الروح
					

اما بخصوص ذكر الانهار فلماذا لانقول انه فعلا فرعون كان يقصد بها روافد نهر النيل ..بحكم انه رجل ناقص العقل  اصلا ميفرقش بين الانهار وروافدها تعليمه على قده   ف اي رجل سوى يدعي انه اله  ..((والله ذكر ماجاء على لسان فرعون ولم يصف لنا ماكان تحت حكم فرعون)) 

هل نهر النيل منذ القدم كان اسمه نهر النيل حتى يذكر في القران ؟؟؟؟؟


و هل لو صح ما تقولين نجد فرعون يتمسك بالروافد و يترك نهر النيل الاصل 

اقدم خريطة ذكر فيها اسم النيل او بالاصح nelo  كانت خارطة هيرودوت و التي نشرتها في موضوع تزوير التاريخ هذا ما وقع تحت يدي حتي الان ربما توجد خرائط اخري اقدم هذا مالا اعلمه

دمت بكل خير*

----------


## ذو رأى رشيد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الأخت الفاضلة / منتهى الروح
كلمة حق لوجه الله أقولها قبل أن أغادر هذه القاعة بلا رجعة :
أنتى على حق فى كثير مما طرحتيه من أسئلة , وتفكيرك منطقى وسديد , وأنتى تنشدين المعرفة بتواضع حقيقى , وتبحثين عن الحقيقة بنية صادقة , وكنت أتمنى أن أستمر لأجيبك عن أسئلتك , ولكن يبدو أن وجودى يزعج البعض هنا , ولهذا سأريحهم تماما 
 فالشهادة لله أنتى على حق فى الكثير من استفساراتك ولكن احيانا تختلط عليك الأمور , فمن ذلك مثلا تصورك ان الأهرامات كانت تصلح بديلا عن الصرح الذى طلبه فرعون , ونسيتى أن الأهرامات بنيت لتكون قبورا للملوك , وأن قدماء المصريين - ومنهم فرعون - كانوا يراعون بشدة حرمة الموتى ويجلون قبورهم عن ان تكون موطئا لأقدامهم , وحتى اذا صرفنا النظر عن هذا نجد أن الأهرامات صعبة الأرتقاء للغاية , ولا يليق بملك متكبر جدا مثل فرعون أن يكابد مشقة العروج عليها
ومن ذلك أيضا تصورك أن بنى اسرائيل قد أورثهم الله حكم مصر بعد فرعون , وهذا كذلك تصور خاطىء تماما , فانهم قد خرجوا منها بلا رجعة مثلما سيكون خروجى من هذه القاعة !
ومثلما سبقنى الى ذلك الأخ المحترم طارق شكرى والذى أعذره الآن فيما فعل

----------


## منتهى الروح

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الأخت الفاضلة / منتهى الروح
> كلمة حق لوجه الله أقولها قبل أن أغادر هذه القاعة بلا رجعة :
> أنتى على حق فى كثير مما طرحتيه من أسئلة , وتفكيرك منطقى وسديد , وأنتى تنشدين المعرفة بتواضع حقيقى , وتبحثين عن الحقيقة بنية صادقة , وكنت أتمنى أن أستمر لأجيبك عن أسئلتك , ولكن يبدو أن وجودى يزعج البعض هنا , ولهذا سأريحهم تماما 
>  فالشهادة لله أنتى على حق فى الكثير من استفساراتك ولكن احيانا تختلط عليك الأمور , فمن ذلك مثلا تصورك ان الأهرامات كانت تصلح بديلا عن الصرح الذى طلبه فرعون , ونسيتى أن الأهرامات بنيت لتكون قبورا للملوك , وأن قدماء المصريين - ومنهم فرعون - كانوا يراعون بشدة حرمة الموتى ويجلون قبورهم عن ان تكون موطئا لأقدامهم , وحتى اذا صرفنا النظر عن هذا نجد أن الأهرامات صعبة الأرتقاء للغاية , ولا يليق بملك متكبر جدا مثل فرعون أن يكابد مشقة العروج عليها
> ومن ذلك أيضا تصورك أن بنى اسرائيل قد أورثهم الله حكم مصر بعد فرعون , وهذا كذلك تصور خاطىء تماما , فانهم قد خرجوا منها بلا رجعة مثلما سيكون خروجى من هذه القاعة !
> ومثلما سبقنى الى ذلك الأخ المحترم طارق شكرى والذى أعذره الآن فيما فعل


لا ادري ماذا اقول ...
بس دلوقتي ايقنت اني النكره الوحيده في هذه  القاعه  التي على يديها سوف يكون انسحاب اغلب الاعضاء من  هذا الموضوع 
انا الغريبه وانتم اهل البيت وانا من ينبغي لها ان تنسحب من هذا الموضوع  وهذه المره بلا رجعه 

تحياتي لكل اعضاء هذا المنتدى ودمتم بخير

----------


## غريب الدار

أختى منتهى
أرجو منك عدم الإنسحاب
و أرجوا أن تراجعي جميع المشاركات و تتحسسي من يريد إستمرار الموضوع و من يريد إيقافة
نحن نبحث عن الحقيقة و نتعاون لذلك
و من يبحث على مديح الآخرين و يعاتب و يذعل و خلافة 
هو حر أن يستمر أو يتوقف 
أما أنت فأرجوا أن يصل كلامي لك
مشاركاتك جيدة و فوق ذلك و ليس هذا مجاملة
و تحياتي للجميع 
دمتم

----------


## ابن طيبة

> أختى منتهى
> أرجو منك عدم الإنسحاب
> و أرجوا أن تراجعي جميع المشاركات و تتحسسي من يريد إستمرار الموضوع و من يريد إيقافة
> نحن نبحث عن الحقيقة و نتعاون لذلك
> و من يبحث على مديح الآخرين و يعاتب و يذعل و خلافة 
> هو حر أن يستمر أو يتوقف 
> أما أنت فأرجوا أن يصل كلامي لك
> مشاركاتك جيدة و فوق ذلك و ليس هذا مجاملة
> و تحياتي للجميع 
> دمتم


*الاخت الفاضلة منتهي الروح اضم صوتي الي صوت اخي غريب الدار
و ارجو باستمرارك في التواجد
اخونا الفاضل ذو راي رشيد يقصدني انا و لا يقصدك انت فاستمري بارك الله فيك
ما زال موضوع البحث صعب و ليس بالهين اليسير 
و يحتاج تضافر جهودنا حتي نصل الي الحقيقة
و اسئلتك ليست بالاسئلة التي تلقي هكذا و لكنها اسئلة من العيار الثقيل كما يقولون و تحمل ورائها ما تحمل بارك الله لنا فيك
و ما زال عندنا ان نناقش فرضية الاخ الفاضل غريب الدار لان الفترة التي طرحها لتكون مسرحا للقصة هي من انسب الفترات لحدوث القصة 
مازلت عاكفا علي تلخيص هذه الفترة لنطرحها ثم نناقشها جميعا عل الله يوفقنا الي الحقيقة التي ننشدها جميعا
دمتم بخير*

----------


## الصاعق

*أصدقائي الأعزاء،* 

*وجهة نظري الخاصة أن الـ( فكرة ) التي نادى بها البعض عن وقوع الأحداث خارج مصر ( مع احترامي وتقديري الكبيرين لكل من يعتقد فيها ) تفتقر إلى دليل واحد دامغ يؤيديها ، وكل ما قدمه الأخوة هو فقط بعض الظنون والتخمينات والاحتمالات التي لا تصمد أمام تدقيق وتمحيص، وسبق تفنيدها على هذه الصفحات عدة مرات من قبل، ولهذا لا أرى داعياً للتكرار، إلا في حالة ظهور دليل جديد يستحق أن نباشر بالبحث فيه، والصخرة الصلبة التي سثصطدم بها الكثيرون أن القرأن والتوراة متفقين تماماً على حدوث الأحداث في مصر، والتفسيرات الواردة إلينا من العلماء المسلمين لم تشذ عن هذا رأي أنملة وبالتالي لا يوجد أي فكر علمي أو ديني معتبر يعاضد هذا الطرح من الأساس.*

*والسبب في ذلك ببساطة بعد أن قرأت المقتطفات التي أوردها أخي العزيز إبن طيبة من بعذ الكتابات التي تؤيد تلك الفكرة أنهم لم يسيروا على منهج البحث العلمي الصحيح، بل وضع هؤلاء نتيجة ثم راحوا يفتشون لها عن أسباب على عكس المفترض، وكذلك اعتقد أن لجوء البعض لهذه الطريقة ينشاء من عجزه عن تحديد الفرعون المقصود تاريخياً، لذا لجاء إلى حل يفتح باب الخيال على مصراعيه، ولم يكن من سبيل إلى ذلك إلى بإنكار كل الأدلة الدامغة التي تؤكد وقوع الأحداث في مصر وبالتالي كان على المنادين بهذا الرأي أن يحققوا التالي :*

*1- حذف الرواية التوارتية بالكامل من الاعتبار - الهدف .. التوارة تقر صراحة بوقوع الأحداث في مصر وتحدد أسماء اماكن بعينها معروفة تاريخية وبالتالي هي العقبة الكبرى.*

*2- محاولة صرف الأيات القرأنية عن ظاهرها المعروف والمعتمد لدى جمهور العلماء لمسلمين أو حتى علماء التاريخ بادعاء أن مصر القرأن ليست هي مصر المعروفة في لسان العرب.*

*وبالتالي بعد إلغاء العقبتين والذين - بالصدفة البحتة - توافقا بنسبة 100% علىمكان وقوع الأحداث؟؟ . نبداء في التخيل بحرية ونرسم الصور التي نريدها بلا عقبات، معذرة أخوتي لصراحتي المفرطة، هذا لا يمت للبحث المنهجي بأدنى صلة، ومن هذا المنطلق فأنا سأتابع فقط المناقشات القائمة على أسس تاريخية معروفة وراسخة، وأما رأيي في هذا الطرح فهو موجود في الكثير من الصفحات السابقة وكذلك ردودي عليه.*

*كما قلت سابقاً، أن نقدي لهذه الفكرة والذي ربما يكون قوياًَ أو صادماً بعض الشئ لا علاقة له باحترامي الكامل وحبي لأصدقائي الذين يتبنوها.*

*دمتم بكل خير*

----------


## غريب الدار

أخي الصاعق
فترة حكم الأسر الرابعة عشر هي المفتاح
و أعتقد مثلك أن الأحداث كانت في مصر
و أتق بجهد أخي الفاضل بن طيبة و له باع طويل هنا في هذا الموضوع فهو و الأستاذ الفاضل سيد هما و بدون مجاملة هم أعمدة هذا الموضوع.
و أنا في شوق و إنتظار لمعرفة المزيد عن الأسر الرابعة عشر و أنتظر مشاركات أخي بن طيبة بالخصوص

و أنا التوراة فليست المتداولة الآن بين يديهم حتى نثق بها 
و أما القرآن فمازال يحوي من الكنوز الكثير , و لا تغني عنه تفاسير الدنيا كلها و ليس هناك إجماع على تفسير مجمل القرآن و لا يستطيع أحد أن يدعي أنه ألم بمجمل كنوز القرآن ....

دمت أخي الصاعق بخير و وفقنا جميعا لما فيه الخير

----------


## الصاعق

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غريب الدار
					

أخي الصاعق


*


> *فترة حكم الأسر الرابعة عشر هي المفتاح*
> *و أعتقد مثلك أن الأحداث كانت في مصر*
> *و أتق بجهد أخي الفاضل بن طيبة و له باع طويل هنا في هذا الموضوع فهو و الأستاذ الفاضل سيد هما و بدون مجاملة هم أعمدة هذا الموضوع.*
> *و أنا في شوق و إنتظار لمعرفة المزيد عن الأسر الرابعة عشر و أنتظر مشاركات أخي بن طيبة بالخصوص*
> 
> *و أنا التوراة فليست المتداولة الآن بين يديهم حتى نثق بها* 
> *و أما القرآن فمازال يحوي من الكنوز الكثير , و لا تغني عنه تفاسير الدنيا كلها و ليس هناك إجماع على تفسير مجمل القرآن و لا يستطيع أحد أن يدعي أنه ألم بمجمل كنوز القرآن ....*
> 
> *دمت أخي الصاعق بخير و وفقنا جميعا لما فيه الخير*




*أخي العزيز*

*أنا لا أقول بأن التوارة الحالية هي التوارة المنزلة، ولا أطلب أن نأخذ منها أحكاماً دينية، ولا أرفعها فوق النقد التاريخي والمنطقي أو حتى الديني مقارنة بالقرأن*

* إن أي مصدر تاريخي لا يمثل في الحقيقة إلا رواية ووجهة نظر ما لم يؤكده تدوين شعب محايد أو معادي، التوراة بها بعض المعلومات التاريخية الثمينة للغاية بالنسبة لقصة فرعون الخروج، منها مثلا ًمعاصر سليمان عليه السلام وأبنه رحبعام لعهد الفرعون شيشنق، ومنها كذلك توطن الفلسطينيين في أرض فلسطين قبل الخروج الإسرائيلي من مصر، مثل هذه المعلومات تشير بشكل صارخ إلى فترة زمنية بعينها للقصة،* 

*على كل حال، المنهج الذي اتبعناه أنا وإبن طيبة سابقاً لا يقضي بالفز إلى فترة زمنية على أساس التوقع، بل قمنا بتفريغ المعلومات المتاحة من القرأن والتوارة عن فرعون الخروج وبالتالي وضع شروط قاطعة يجب أن تتوافر في هذا الفرعون على أساس معرفتنا بالأحداث التي سبقته والأحداث التي تلته، ومن ثم تحديد فترة زمنية يرجح أن تقع فيها الأحداث، وبعدها يتم البحث في الفراعنة التي حكموا في هذه الفترة لنرى من تتحقق فيه الشروط على أساس مدة حكمه والأحداث التي يجب أن تنتهي بها فترة حكمه من زوال الحكم عن سلالته واندثارها وغير ذلك من الشروط.*

*غير أننا لم نواصل مع الأسف لانشغال بعضنا من جهة، ولانشغال الباقي منا من جهة أخرى بالتعامل مع فكرة مصر البديلة.*

*لو أحببت سأقتبس لك الشروط، واتمنىأن نعمل مجدداً كفريق، وستكون الحطوة الأولى هي تمحيص الشروط بالإضافة أو الحذف حتى يمكن البناء عليها.*

*دمت بخير*

----------


## غريب الدار

أخي الصاعق 
أنا قرأت الموضوع من أول صفحة و كانت مشاركتي الأولى في الصفحة 11 و قرأت جميع مشاركاتك و مشاركات الأخ بن طيبة , و إشتراطات معرفة فرعون موسى وضعت جزء كبير منها  عبر مشاركاتي السابقة و يمكن لك الرجوع لها.
و منها التوريث و خصوصا لآخرين .... و الذي إستمر الحوار فيه مشاركات عدة.

بخصوص التوراة هناك فرق بينها و بين الموجود حاليا , فالتوراة هي ما أنزل على موسى , و أما الموجودة اليوم فهي آلاف الصفحات منسوبة لعدد كبير من الأنبياء و هناك ما يسمي البتلمود......
التوراة من عند الله و ما هو موجود هي كتب بني إسرائيل من قصص و خلافة و كما هو شبه مؤكد أنها كتبت بعد موسى بمآت السنون لذلك فهي ليست دقيقة بالمطلق
أشبة هذا بصندوق ملئ بالتفاح و أخبرك أحدهم أن أحد التفاحات مسومة .... هل تستطيع أن تمد يدك و تأكل أي واحدة .. مع أنها فقط تفاحة واحدة مسمومة و الباقي صحيح ... كيف بكتاب من آلاف الصفحات ... معظمة ليس له علاقة بموسى ... كيف أستطيع أن أقول عنه أنه التوراة .....

كما أشرت فيما سبق كتب بني إسرائيل يمكن الإفادة منها بطرق غير مباشر’ .....

دمتم بخير

----------


## الصاعق

> أخي الصاعق 
> أنا قرأت الموضوع من أول صفحة و كانت مشاركتي الأولى في الصفحة 11 و قرأت جميع مشاركاتك و مشاركات الأخ بن طيبة , و إشتراطات معرفة فرعون موسى وضعت جزء كبير منها عبر مشاركاتي السابقة و يمكن لك الرجوع لها.
> و منها التوريث و خصوصا لآخرين .... و الذي إستمر الحوار فيه مشاركات عدة.
> 
> بخصوص التوراة هناك فرق بينها و بين الموجود حاليا , فالتوراة هي ما أنزل على موسى , و أما الموجودة اليوم فهي آلاف الصفحات منسوبة لعدد كبير من الأنبياء و هناك ما يسمي البتلمود......
> التوراة من عند الله و ما هو موجود هي كتب بني إسرائيل من قصص و خلافة و كما هو شبه مؤكد أنها كتبت بعد موسى بمآت السنون لذلك فهي ليست دقيقة بالمطلق
> أشبة هذا بصندوق ملئ بالتفاح و أخبرك أحدهم أن أحد التفاحات مسومة .... هل تستطيع أن تمد يدك و تأكل أي واحدة .. مع أنها فقط تفاحة واحدة مسمومة و الباقي صحيح ... كيف بكتاب من آلاف الصفحات ... معظمة ليس له علاقة بموسى ... كيف أستطيع أن أقول عنه أنه التوراة .....
> 
> كما أشرت فيما سبق كتب بني إسرائيل يمكن الإفادة منها بطرق غير مباشر’ .....
> ...


*بارك الله فيك يا عزيزي، الفارق بين التوارة الأصلية والتوارة اليوم أن التوراة الأصلية هي كتاب مقدس منزل منعند الله تعالى،أما التوارة الحالية فهي ببساطة كتاب يؤرخ للشعب الإسرائيلي، وانا اتعامل معه من هذا المنطلق فقط، وكما قلت سابقاً فأن حال هذا الكتاب هو ذاته حال أي تدوين تاريخي لشعب أخر قابل للنقد والجرح والتعديل، لكنه غير قابل للحذف الكامل، أما مثال التفاح فهو ممتاز للتعامل مع التوارة بوصفها نصاً مقدساً.*

*على كل حال، أرغب كثيراً في استعادة العمل المنهجي مرة أخرى، ولهذا عرضت عليك أن نقوم بمراجعة صفات فرعون الخروج من القرأن والتوارة حتى يمكن أم نواصل ما بدأء كعمل منهجي دون نتائج مسبقة أو تحيز من قبل الباحث لنتيجة محتملة بعينها ( وهو الأمر الذي يدمر مصداقية البحث )، وما فعلت ذلك إلا لعلمي أنك وبعض الخوة هنا من أنصار هذه المدرسة، وأرجو أن ينضم الينان أخرون فعمل مثل هذا أكبر من واحد أو أثنان من المجتهدين.*

*في حفظ الله *

----------


## mostafa saft

أساتذتنا الافاضل  طرح مشكور جدا جدا وأحيى فيكم ذلك النشاط بعد قراءة هذا الموضوع سريعا خرجت بالاتى عليكم 1 نحن نقرأمن أجل القراءة وليس الحكمة من سردها فالله سبحانه وتعالى جمع الحكمة فى القرآن الكريم ولو أراد الله لنا الخوض فى دقائق الامور لأراد وكتب كل الحوادث وكل الاسماء 2  الاديان كلها من الله والدين نزل مع سيدنا آدم وارسال الرسل لتطور العنصرالبشرى وانتشاره فى الارض فاليهوديه كانت الاسلام فى عصرها وليست نجسا  ولكن الناس هى الخطأ وإلا لم يذكر الله سبحانه وتعالى قصة سيدنا موسى وجعلنا نؤمن به لنعرف تسلسل رحمة الله بعباده ولم يتركهم هملا ولنعرف مدى محبة الله لخلقه  إنظروا كيف يدعو موسى فرعون للإسلام لماذا لنشر المحبة بين البشر والتعاون البناء ولو شاء الله لجعل الناس أمة واحدة وقوله للرسول الكريم عليه الصلاة والسلام ( ولو انفقت مافى الأرض جميعا ماألفت بين قلوبهم ) الأوس والخزرج  وأتى بعدها المسيحية الاسلام لعصرها من الله  وانظروا للعنصر البشرى ماذا فعل آمن ذووا القلوب الرحيمة وتكبر ذووا النفوس المتكبرة ثم أتى الاسلام وتعرفون الاسلام آخر رحمة الله على الارض وبشر بقدوم الساعة  حتى يأتلف الناس على البر والتقوى لأن الفواصل زالت واقتربت الارض لبعضها وهذا من اعجاز أنه خاتم الانبياء والمرسلين  يجب أن يتطور الفكر البشرىلمفهوم الديانات فالدين كله لله والارض للجميع نقول أمريكا فيها العرب نقول اسرائيل وأصلها الحقيقى فلسطين ياجماعة شئتم أم أبيتم كل هذه الحدود ستزال  ويقترب العالم أكثر كم من المصريين تزوجوا من اليهوديات رغم أنف أبوجهل  الله سبحانه وتعالى يريد بالفكر التطور وقص قصة اليهود والبقرة لماذا  لأن الانسان كثير الجدالا  أهم من غير العنصر البشرى فأجدادنا كانو مسيحيين وغيره يعنى نلعن أبوهم الدين أكبر من ذلك ماذا استفدت من السرد  نحن أحسن من اليهود ماشى  نحن لم نقوم بالدين قال تعالى (إن أكرمكم عند الله اتقاكم ) والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم معنى الدين الحقيقى (بعثت لأتمم مكارم الاخلاق )  وكل الاديان من آدم  دعت لتوحيد الله والهدف من التوحيد هو عدم خوف بعضنا من بعض ونعرف أن الله هو الرازق  تحرير الانسان من عبودية الانسان لأن الانسان ظلوما جهولا  ليس عنده العدل ولايعلم ماذا فى الغد ولا هو الذى يقدر الرزق  يجب علينا الاعتبار من القصة وليقولوا مايقولوا  عمر بن الخطاب عندما وجد رجلا يلزم المسجد  من ينفق عليك قال أخى قال أخوك خير منك وربنا لم يطلب هذه العبادة الله غنى كمثل الذى يعتقد أن الصلاة هى الشكر لله فأدى حقها  إعتقاد خاطىء الهدف الحقيقى للصلاة كثير تربية وتعليم وتنقية  ومدد الهى لاتعرفه  وتصحيح لمفاهيم خاطئة يعنى اصلى وبعدها اسب الاخرين  وبعدها أسرق ونقول الصلاة تجب ذلك  شكرت الله  الله يمتن علينا بالوقوف بين يديه  فى حضرته هو لذلك لما قالوا تكبيرة الاحرام فسروها قف محترم أى حركة تبطل الصلاة وخاضوا فى القشور ولم يفقهوا المعنى الحقيقى للصلاة الصلاة دخلت الحرم الالهى فكيف تلقى الله وكيف تشكوا اليه وماذا تريد منه  وأن تحاسب نفسك أمامه فكيف تلقاه  وهل أنت مخطىء فى أفعالك وكيف حاسبتها وكيف تستعد لملاقاة الله المرة القادمة والاتخجل من نفسك أم لا والوقوف فى جماعة لتربية الفرد المسلم الانسياق للجماعة لأن رأى الجماعة افضل من رأى الفرد ونصلح عيوبنا هل إجتمعت الدول الاسلامية حقا وعملت بمعنى الصلاة وهم الاكابر وعملوا مشاريع عملاقة تفيد المسلمين  الكفار عملوا بالمبدأ ونخن نكيد بعض  هذا ليحاسبوا أنفسهم وقالوا مصرية وسعوديه وشعوبية كل هذا سيزال حتما وغصب عن الكتاب ستزال الحدود وستكون قهرا  ويصدق قول الرسول الكريم العالم سيصير كالقرية الواحدة وهجرات المواطنين من الظلم ينتشروا ويكون الرسول خاتم النبيين وما من قرية الا وسيدخلها الاسلام  لذا اوجه بالحب عندما نقرأ نقرأ ليس للحدث ولكن لافادة العدو قبل الصديق  هذا هو الاسلام الحقيقى الاسلام الحقيقى هو العدل حتى للحيوان المفترس فالرسول الكريم لم يدعوا على أهل الطايف  ماذا هم اليوم  ياسادة لماذا جرى المصريون وراء اليهود  أهذا عدل البشر مع بعضهم لماذا لم نسأل أنفسنا أكنا عادلين مع انفسنا حتى يفروا منا  ومن الذى أنزل العقاب على السادة المصريين انحن احسن مافى العنصر البشرى  ياناس الدين من الله واذا كنا الافضل أين نحن من الشعوب  أين دعاة المسلمين  هل عدلتم بأنفسكم حتى يحذاكم الانسان الاخر  هل ضربنا المثل بأنفسنا  عندما كان الاخلاص ساد الاسلام وأبرع  ووصل للأندلس  ووصل ماليزيا واندونيسيا ياجماعة كلنا خلق الله وقد يؤمن يهودى يعز الاسلام  الاسلام للأرض عجمها وضعيفها لم يفرق ابدا نحن خلق الله هل وصلت رحمك القريب منك  هل وصلت أخيك  هل عفوت عن ذلاته ولم تعايره بها  افهموا الدين ماذا يريد وماذا نربى أولادنا ياسلام دكتوراه والله لأسردن عليكم بعض العبر التى حدثت مع شخصيا مع أمثال الذين يضيعون أوقاتهم فى الحصول على رخصة الرزق لا العلم وفحواه وسؤال تجيبوا عليه بالدكتوراة واتحدام أن تصلوا لاجابته من أول سيد طنطاوى حتى آخره والمنتدى مفتوح للتسجيل

----------


## mostafa saft

السؤال  ماهى فلسفة الاسلام من الحج؟ المنتدى مفتوح      ولماذا فرضت الصلاة رغم بعض القشور التى ذكرتها وهى فرض قهر ام فضل عدل وماهو العدل فيها وماهى الرحمة فيها ؟ وأجيبوا يرحمنا ويرحمكم الله .

----------


## غريب الدار

ألأستاذ مصطفى سوفت
مشاركتك دسمة جدا و أعتقدت للوهلة الأولى أنها كتبت هنا بالخطأ , فمضمونها من المستغرب أن يوجه لنا هنا
لا أحد يكره اليهود و لا غيرهم 
ببساطة لهم دينهم و لنا ديننا
و لكن ماذا تعتقد أن غير المسلمين يقولون عن المسلمين
أبسط شيء أن ما جاءنا من قرآن هو " أساطير الأولين " .... هكذا قالو و هكذا مازالوا يقوقلون 
أتعرف ماذا تعني أساطير الأولين ... تعني ببساطة قصص خرافية مما تداوله البشر الأولين.
طيب القرآن رد على كلامهم بأيه ... رد القرآن بأن سيرو في الأرض فأنظروا كيف كان عاقبة المكذبين..
هذه هي الخلاصة ...
من لا يريد أن يسير في الأرض و يكشف قصص الأولين و ما حل بهم .... هو حر
و له أن يعيش حياته كما يشاء ... و مبروك عليه عمله و فهمة و .... خلافة
من يريد أن يظهر ما حل بالأولين و يرد على من يقول بأن القرآن أساطير الأولين فليتفضل ...
ليس للحج دخل في موضوعنا 
و أعيد لا يهمنا من لا يصدقنا ... و ربما وصلنا لإظهار الحقيقة و ربما لن نوفق و لكننا سوف نستمر بإذن الله
و ليس لكي نكهر أحد بل لكي نزيل الغموض و لكي يحبنا الناس و يصدقونا 
فقرآننا ليس أساطير الأولين ....
و من حبي لجميع البشر من جميع الأصناف يهمني أن أهديهم للإسلام , على شرط أن تكون وسيلتي الحجة و المنطق و الدليل الصحيح و أحب ذلك , و لا إكراه في الدين ... فمن صدقني فلنفسة و من لم يصدقني فله ما يشاء ....
و أكرر لك أنني أحب جميع البشر و خصوصا الطيبين منهم ...

دمتم

----------


## ابن طيبة

> ألأستاذ مصطفى سوفت
> مشاركتك دسمة جدا و أعتقدت للوهلة الأولى أنها كتبت هنا بالخطأ , فمضمونها من المستغرب أن يوجه لنا هنا
> لا أحد يكره اليهود و لا غيرهم 
> ببساطة لهم دينهم و لنا ديننا
> و لكن ماذا تعتقد أن غير المسلمين يقولون عن المسلمين
> أبسط شيء أن ما جاءنا من قرآن هو " أساطير الأولين " .... هكذا قالو و هكذا مازالوا يقوقلون 
> أتعرف ماذا تعني أساطير الأولين ... تعني ببساطة قصص خرافية مما تداوله البشر الأولين.
> طيب القرآن رد على كلامهم بأيه ... رد القرآن بأن سيرو في الأرض فأنظروا كيف كان عاقبة المكذبين..
> هذه هي الخلاصة ...
> ...


*بارك الله فيك اخي غريب الدار وذادك من علمه و فضله*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*اخي مصطفي سوفت مرحبا بك معنا
و نحن بقيادة استاذنا الجليل سيد جعيتنم نريد ان نصل الي الحقيقة فنحن لا نبحث فيما نهينا ان نتباحث فيه و انما نحن نسير في الارض كما قال اخي الفاضل غريب الدار لننظر كيف كان عاقبة المكذبين*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*اخي الفاضل الصاعق اصبح هناك اتجاه كبير جدا داخل علماء الاثار و التاريخ الاسرائليين يرفض اعتماد التوراة كمرجع تاريخي لان الاكتشافات علي ارض الواقع منذ عام 1948 و حتي الان لم تاتي باي مؤشر يؤيد من قريب او بعيد رواية التوراة و خاصة سفر الخروج هذا من وجه و لك ان تراجع الروابط لمواقع جامعات اسرائلية التي توضح ذلك و هي موجودة في موضوع تزوير التاريخ لك ان تعود لها و سوف تترك لديك قناعة بعدم التمسك بالتوراة كمرجع لا ديني و لا تاريخي 
و لقد ابتدا هذا الاتجاه في الانتشار و لك ان تراجع ايضا بعد كتابات المؤرخين و الاثريين الامريكان و الاوروبيين

من وجه اخر 
هل المنهجية تكون  عندما نتبني وجهة نظر ما و تنتفي هذه المنهجية عندما نتناول وجهة نظر اخري معارضة اذا كان ذلك كذلك فلا منهجية في عملنا هذا علي الاطلاق 

فمنهج البحث في التاريخ هو مجموعة الطرق و التقنيات التي يتبعها الباحث و المؤرخ للوصول إلى الحقيقة التاريخية. و إعادة بناء الماضي بكل وقائعه و زواياه . وكما كان عليه زمانه و مكانه. ويجمع تفاعلات الحياة فيه . وهذه الطرق قابلة دوما للتطور و التكامل مع تطور جموع المعرفة الإنسانية و تكاملها و منهج اكتسابها. و هذا ما احاول ن اقوم به فلا انا تعديت ذلك زيادة او نقصانا

ثم انا هنا لم اتبني اي وجهة نظر و ليست لي وجهة نظر مسبقة و لكن لي وجهتي نظر يحتاجا الي دليل و هذا ما نبحث عنه و انا لم اغلب احدهما عن الاخري

انت تقول ان القران و التوراة قالا ان الوقائع حدثت في مصر

ااتني بقرينة تاريخية واحدة تقول ان مصر الان كان يطلق عليها هذا الاسم قبل عصر رسولنا الاكرم و قبل الوحي فمن اين اتينا بان المقصود يمصر القران هو مصر الان و كما تري فهو سؤال مبني ايضا علي منهج 

فليس معقولا ان تكون دول العالم كلها تعرف مصر باسم جبت او قبط و ندعي نحن ان اسمها مصر و هو غير وارد في اي وثيقة تاريخية قبل الاسلام لا في تاريخنا المصري و لا في تاريخ الدول و الامبراطوريات الاخري اذا كنا نبحث عن منهج فلنحل هذه المعضلة نعم شرف لنا جميعا ان تكون هذه التسمية قد اطلقها علينا رسولنا الامين و لكن قبل ان تسمي ارضنا بهذا الاسم كان اسمها قبط او جبت او ايجبت 

اخيرا انت تقول ان شيشنق ذكر في التوراة فهات ذكر نبي الله سليمان في المتون المصرية او حتي هات ذكر لبني اسرائيل في عصر الملك شيشنق في المتون المصرية لن تجد ذلك هل لان بنو اسرائيل ليس اسمهم كذلك بالطبع الامر لا يستقيم بهذه الطريقة

فاذا كان هناك شبهة لانني اتبني وجهة نظر ما ليس لها اي وثائق تاريخية  فهذه الشبهة تنالك ايضا لانك تتبني وجهة نظر ليست تعتمد علي اي وثائق تاريخية و علي كلانا اذا كان الامر كذلك ان ياتي بادلته 

في النهاية الخلاف للراي لا يفسد للود قضية

دمت بخير

*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> و جوابى عن سؤالك الثانى هو كالآتى :
> 
> لم يك أيا من ملوك مصر على الديانة اليهودية فى يوم من الأيام
> ولم تدين مصر باليهودية على الأطلاق ولو لفترة من الزمن كما ذكرتى
> والسبب فى ذلك أن الديانة اليهودية  - وعلى النقيض تماما من المسيحية - ليست ديانة تبشيرية على الاطلاق , والمعروف عن اليهود أنهم لا يسعون الى نشر دينهم بين الأمم التى تخالفهم فى العقيدة اعتقادا منهم بأنهم شعب الله المختار وبأن الله قد اصطفى لهم الدين من دون العالمين أجمعين , وهم لذلك يعيشون وسط المجتمعات الأخرى فى عزلة محكمة فيما يسمى بال(جيتو) وأعتقد أنك قد سمعتى عنه
>  والبقية فى مشاركة تالية


الأستاذ الفاضل / ذو رأى رشيد
قواعد كثيرة فى الديانة اليهودية أختلفت وأصبح اليهود من أكثر من قرن من الزمان يبشرون بدينهم ويقبلون من يعتنق اليهودية وخففوا من القيود التى كانت تضع شروط معينة لليهودى . وانا حالياً أعكف على عمل بحث عن هذا الموضوع وأدعوا الله أن أنتهى منه قريباً . اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*الأخت الفاضلة منتهى الروح
الزملاء الأعزاء /ابن طيبه/ غريب الدار / ذو رأى رشيد / مصطفى
وترحيب خاص بالأستاذ / مصطفى ولى عودة مع مشاركته بإذن الله 
سلامى لكم جميعاً . النقاش مهما كان الأختلاف فيه يجب ألا يؤدى بنا للإنسحاب لذا أدعوا الجميع للبقاء والنقاش مهما كان الأختلاف حتى ولو وصل لخلاف يمكننا أن ننهيه إذا تذكرنا أننا ننشد الحقيقة خالصة لله وللفائدة .
ولا أعرف لماذا لم أزعل أنا شخصياً مع عدم التعليق على أى من مشاركاتى فى الصفحات الأخيرةوكنت أتمنى أن أرى تعليق عليها ومحاولة الأجابة على أسئلتى ولما لم أجد أستجابة حتى بالتنبيه على أنى أخطأت علمت أننى لا أتى بمفيد لذا لا يريد أحد أن يحرجنى ولم أزعل ولن أزعل .
هذا فى البداية . المهم فى مشاركة قديمة  سابقة أشرت لعصر الأسرة الثانية عشر وقلت هل تأثر كاتب التوراة بما كان يحدث فى مصر خلال هذه المدة أم أن المصريين قد تأثروا بالتوراة وقد دللت على جولة أحد الوزراء قبل أن يصبح فرعون عندما أرسل فى بعثة لسيناء وتجلى له الرب وأنفتحت له أثنى عشر عيناً فى سيناء ولو لاحظنا أنها متطابقة مع ما جاء فى قصة سيدنا موسى وأستأذن الجميع فى العودة لعصر هذه الأسرة التى تميز بالخير والنماء .
إذا كان القرأن الكريم قد أخبرنا أنه تم تدمير فأعتقد أن ذلك تم فى خلال حكم الأسرة الثالثة عشر وأن المستضعفين الذين ورثوا الحكم هم الرعاة الذين كان يعتبرهم المصريين نكرة وهم الهكسوس والذين بدأو السيطرة على البلاد فى عصر الأسرة الثالثة عشر وأكملوا سيطرتهم بدء من عصر الأسرة الرابعة عشر حتى طردهم أحمس مؤسس الأسرة الثامنة عشر.
وفى أنتظار ما سيأتينا به أخى وصديقى ابن طيبة عن الأسرة الثالثة عشر والأسرة الرابعة عشر أردت أن أنشط الذاكرة عن هذه الأسرات .
على أثر سقوط الأسرة الثانية عشر وأخر ملوكها الملكة ( سبك نفر ورع ) تلاحقت على مصر عصور مظلمة بسبب الصراعات بين من يستولون على العرش وقصر مدة كل منهم فى الحكم وبهذا لم يستطيع أى من ملوك الأسرة الثانية عشر وما يليها إرساء قواعد النظام والاستقرار فتملك الأجانب الرعاة مصر فى غفلة من أهلها الذين لم يعيروا الغرباء اهتمام بل سموهم بالهمج والرعاة كما أطلقوا عليهم لقب الطاعون ولم يكن هؤلاء إلا الهكسوس أو ملوك الرعاة وأعتقد أنه فى مشاركة سابقة لى أتيت بمعلومات كاملة عنهم ويمكن أن أتى بالمزيد لو أردتم . وكما سبق أن أشرنا فى مشاركات سابقة على أن هؤلاء الغرباء لم يدخلوا مصر كغزاة ولكنهم دخلوا كأفواج لجأت لمصر بعد أن حل ببلادهم القحط وتوجد اسباب عدة كما قال سليم حسن تدل على أن الهكسوس كان لهم قوة ثقافية فى وادى النيل منذ عهد الملك ( سنوسرت ) الثانى ( 1906 – 1887 ) ق.م  أى منذ منتصف الدولة الوسطى . وغفل المصريين عنهم فعملوا فى نشر ثقافاتهم ومبادئهم ثم كونوا قوات صغيرة مثل المليشيات وظلت تنموا إلى أن أصبحت جيش مدعم بأحدث الأسلحة الحربية التي نقلوها من بلادهم الأصلية وهى العربات التي تجرها الخيول واستطاعوا السيطرة على الدلتا وقد كمل اجتياحهم للبلاد عام 1730 قبل الميلاد وأستمر حكمهم لمصر نحو قرن ونصف قرن من الزمان .
ولا أجد فى الفراعنة التابعين للأسرة الثالثة عشر أو الرابعة عشرمن تنطبق عليه  الشروط التى يجب توافرها فى الفرعون المعاصر لسيدنا موسى مثل :
1-	طول فترة حكم الفرعون وكبر سنه بحيث تتسع هذه المدة لجميع الأحداث من بداية انتشال سيدنا موسى وهو رضيع من اليم إلى خروجه بقومه من مصر .
2-	ان تكون عاصمة الملك فى الدلتا أو شرقها تحديداً حيث كان يقطن بنوا إسرائيل فمن غير المعقول أن تضعه أمه فى التابوت وتلقيه فى اليم فيسير عكس التيار من الشمال للجنوب ويظل أياماً فى التابوت من دون طعام للرضيع إلا لو كانت أسرته تعمل لدى الفرعون فى القصر فبهذا تكون عاصمة الفرعون فى الجنوب وهذا ما أرجحه ويفسر لنا كيفية دخول أخت موسى للقصر ودلهم على من ترضع الطفل .
3-	أن يكون الفرعون أدعى الألوهية صراحة وقال أنا ربكم الأعلى .
وفى مشاركة سابقة قديمة لى سألت عن سبب تسمية منطقة فى أقصى جنوب مصر بخور موسى وهل لها علاقة بسيدنا موسى خاصة إذا علمنا أن هذه المنطقة كان بها مرسى للسفن . كما سئلت هل يمكن أن يكون الفرعون نجاه الله ببدنه ولم يغرق مع جيشه ولم يجيبني أحد ويجب أن أذكر بأن فراعنة الأسرة الثانية عشر كانت لهم علاقات وثيقة مع السودان وأن أول ملوك هذه الأسرة من أصل سودانى لذا أقول أننى قد أكون شططت عندما قلت أن الأحداث يمكن أن تكون جرت فى السودان وأنى لم أتمسك بوجهة نظرى ويستطيع من يريد أن يعود لهذه المشاركة وأعتقد أن بها أسباب قد تبدوا وجيهه.
المهم نعود للأسرة الثالثة عشر وقد وعدنا الصديق ابن طيبة بأن يعد لنا بحث فى هذه الأسرة وقد كنت قد بدأت فى مراجعة هذه  الأسرة إلا أنني سأنتظر ما سيسفر عنه بحث ابن طيبة لثقتي فلا أنه سيأتينا بالأفضل ولكني سأتى ببعض القشور حتى يجود علينا ابن طيبه .
المصادر المتاحة عن الأسرة الثالثة عشر نادرة وأهم هذه المصادر ورقة ( تورين ) التى وصلت للأثريين مهلهلة وممزقة عدا الجزء الأول منها وقد أضطر الباحثين للرجوع إلى المصادر الإغريقية التى ورد بها بعض المقتطفات المختصرة نقلها المؤرخ اليهودى ( يوسفس ) و( أفريكانوس ) و يوزيب ) عن المؤرخ المصري ( مانيتون ) والذي ذكر أن ملوك الأسرة الثالثة عشر كان عددهم نحو ستين فرعوناً وأن مدة حكمهم كانت 453 عام وأن عاصمة ملكهم كانت طيبة .
وخلف الأسرة الثالثة عشر الأسرة الرابعة عشر وكان عدد ملوكها ستة وسبعين فرعوناً حكموا نحو 184 عام وكانت عاصمتهم ( سخا )( أكسيوس ) وفى عصر هذه الأسرة بداء غزو البلاد من الهكسوس .
وقيل أن عدد ملوك الأسرة الخامسة عشر كان ستة والأسرة السادسة عشر وفراعنتها أثنان وثلاثون فرعوناً
والأسرة السابعة عشر كان عدد ملوكها ثلاثة وأربعون فرعوناً من فراعنة طيبة وأيضاً ثلاثة وأربعين ملك من ملوك الهكسوس فى وقت واحد .
ويقدر( مانيتون ) زمن حكم الثلاث أسر الأخيرة من الخامسة عشر إلى السابعة عشر بما فى ذلك عهد أحمس الأول مخلص مصر بنحو 1570 سنة فإذا طرحنا فترة حكم أحمس وهى 22 عام فتكون الفترة 1548 .وقول المؤرخ سليم حسن أن هذه الفترة مبالغ فيها إلى درجة لا يقبلها العقل أو المنطق .
ويقول ( مانيتون ) غزوا البلاد المصرية فى عصر الملك ( زد نفر رع – ددومس ).
وهنا ىتجدر الإشارة أننا يجب أن نبحث فى الآلهة المصرية فقد نعرف بالتقريب فترات حكم الملوك من عبادتهم للآلهة فى زمانهم مثلاً الهكسوس كانوا يعبدون الإله ست الذى كان يعبده أيضاً المصريين فى الدلتا منذ عصر الأسرة الرابعة وقد أتخذ المؤرخ ( ادوردمير ) من نقش الملك ( نحسى ) على تمثاله عبارة محبوب الإله ( ست ) صاحب ( أواريس ) دليلً على أن الهكسوس كانوا فعلاً قد استعمروا مصر فى عهد هذا الملك المنسوب لأواخر الأسرة الثالثة عشر  .و(أواريس)  هى عاصمة الهكسوس ويعتقد أنها هى ايضاً تانيس غرقت بجوار بحيرة المنزلة الحالية كما برهن الأستاذ ( ينكر ) فى مقاله ( بحر نفر ) . و الملك ( نحسى ) ووالده كانوا من رعايا الهكسوس.
أكمع فى أن أرى تعليق على مشاركتى وأشكركم ودمتم بخير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*بارك الله لنا في تواضعكم
 و علمكم استاذنا الغالي سيد ابراهيم
لم تغضب سيادتكم لانكم اب فاضل للجميع تحتوي هذا و ذاك و تنشر بكلماتكم التي تنساب كالبلسم الحب و المودة بين الجميع
و اذا كنا لم نرد علي مداخلات سيادتكم التي هي بالفعل تشير الي نقاط في غاية الاهمية فعذرنا انك اهل للتسامح و سعة الصدر و الحكمة
تقبل مروري و تقديري و احترامي
و دمتم بالف الف خير*

----------


## غريب الدار

أخوتي الأفاضل
شكرا للمشاركة الأستاذ سيد القيمة و التي عودنا عليها , و أنتظر مشاركة بن طيبة بخوص الأسر الثالثة و الرابعو عشر 
و تعليق بسيط عن أنه لو صح أن أحد بني إسرائيل أو بعضهم و الذين كانوا من ضمن المستضعفين مع أهل البلاد الأصليلين وقت فرعون و هامان ... 
لو صح أن بعضهم أصبح ملك على جزء أو كل البلاد ... و كان أحدهم يدين باليهودية ... فليس معنى هذا أن المملكة أصبحت تدين بالدين اليهودي ... و ليس لأنه دين إنغلاق لأنه وقتها كان الدين السماوي المطالب بإعتناقة ( قبل المسيحية و الإسلام ).
و معروف عن جميع الديانات السماوية أن لا إكراه في الدين و أنها ديانات دعوية تخاطب العقل و المنطق بدون إكراه أو إجبار أو .... خلافة و الذي قام به البعض , فالدين لله و الملك و المملكة هي من الأمور الحياتية الدنوية ... و كما يقال و الأرض للجميع.
دمتم

----------


## الصاعق

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن طيبة
					

اخي الفاضل الصاعق اصبح هناك اتجاه كبير جدا داخل علماء الاثار و التاريخ الاسرائليين يرفض اعتماد التوراة كمرجع تاريخي لان الاكتشافات علي ارض الواقع منذ عام 1948 و حتي الان لم تاتي باي مؤشر يؤيد من قريب او بعيد رواية التوراة و خاصة سفر الخروج هذا من وجه و لك ان تراجع الروابط لمواقع جامعات اسرائلية التي توضح ذلك و هي موجودة في موضوع تزوير التاريخ لك ان تعود لها و سوف تترك لديك قناعة بعدم التمسك بالتوراة كمرجع لا ديني و لا تاريخي


*


> *و لقد ابتدا هذا الاتجاه في الانتشار و لك ان تراجع ايضا بعد كتابات المؤرخين و الاثريين الامريكان و الاوروبيين*
> 
> *من وجه اخر* 
> *هل المنهجية تكون عندما نتبني وجهة نظر ما و تنتفي هذه المنهجية عندما نتناول وجهة نظر اخري معارضة اذا كان ذلك كذلك فلا منهجية في عملنا هذا علي الاطلاق* 
> 
> *فمنهج البحث في التاريخ هو مجموعة الطرق و التقنيات التي يتبعها الباحث و المؤرخ للوصول إلى الحقيقة التاريخية. و إعادة بناء الماضي بكل وقائعه و زواياه . وكما كان عليه زمانه و مكانه. ويجمع تفاعلات الحياة فيه . وهذه الطرق قابلة دوما للتطور و التكامل مع تطور جموع المعرفة الإنسانية و تكاملها و منهج اكتسابها. و هذا ما احاول ن اقوم به فلا انا تعديت ذلك زيادة او نقصانا*
> 
> *ثم انا هنا لم اتبني اي وجهة نظر و ليست لي وجهة نظر مسبقة و لكن لي وجهتي نظر يحتاجا الي دليل و هذا ما نبحث عنه و انا لم اغلب احدهما عن الاخري*
> 
> ...


*حسناً نقطة بنقطة ، أريدك أولاً يا عزيزي أن تعلم وتثق و ( تبصم بالعشرة ) أني أحبك جداً واحترمك كل الاحترام، لكن نقدي لرأيك لن يكون له علاقة بهذا الأمر بتاتاً، وسأعطي نفسي مطلق الحرية في أن أنقد الرأي والمنهج الذي قدمته في مشاركتك السابقة*

*



			
				اخي الفاضل الصاعق اصبح هناك اتجاه كبير جدا داخل علماء الاثار و التاريخ الاسرائليين يرفض اعتماد التوراة كمرجع تاريخي لان الاكتشافات علي ارض الواقع منذ عام 1948 و حتي الان لم تاتي باي مؤشر يؤيد من قريب او بعيد رواية التوراة و خاصة سفر الخروج هذا من وجه و لك ان تراجع الروابط لمواقع جامعات اسرائلية التي توضح ذلك و هي موجودة في موضوع تزوير التاريخ لك ان تعود لها و سوف تترك لديك قناعة بعدم التمسك بالتوراة كمرجع لا ديني و لا تاريخي
			
		

*


> *و لقد ابتدا هذا الاتجاه في الانتشار و لك ان تراجع ايضا بعد كتابات المؤرخين و الاثريين الامريكان و الاوروبيين*


*يا عزيزي هذا يصح إن كنت أخذ من التوارة دون فحص ونقد ومراجعة، هذا باختصار كما ذكرت في مشاركتي الأولى ما هو إلا محاولة للتهرب من مصدر ( صريح ) في ذكر أسم مصر ومكان وقوع الأحداث، المؤرخون ينقدون التوارة من حيث دقتها في ذكر الأزمنة وعوامل من هذا النوع ، لكن لا أحد سيقفز به الخيال إلى أن يقول أن الأحداث التي بها لم تقع بالمرة؟؟؟؟؟ هناك أخطاء التاريخية في سفر الخروج ؟ حسناً، هل معنى ذلك أن الخروج لم يحدث ؟ بالطبع لا. أنا اتعامل مع التوارة من هذا المنطق.*




> *انت تقول ان القران و التوراة قالا ان الوقائع حدثت في مصر*
> 
> *ااتني بقرينة تاريخية واحدة تقول ان مصر الان كان يطلق عليها هذا الاسم قبل عصر رسولنا الاكرم و قبل الوحي فمن اين اتينا بان المقصود يمصر القران هو مصر الان و كما تري فهو سؤال مبني ايضا علي منهج*



*معذرة يا أخي، هذا هو عين المنهجية المعكوسة التي أتحدث عنها، من يشذ عن المتعارف عليه هو من عليه الحجة، ولا يمكنك مثلاً أن تطالبني أن أثبت أن الماء يسبب البلل. إسم هذا البلد المبارك في لسان العرب هو مصر ، هذا هو الأساس الراسخ الذي سيجد أي من يحاول أن يدلل على عكسه مشاكل في الافتقار إلى أي دليل، هذا هو لسان العرب فماذا لديك لتتجاهله* 




> *فليس معقولا ان تكون دول العالم كلها تعرف مصر باسم جبت او قبط و ندعي نحن ان اسمها مصر و هو غير وارد في اي وثيقة تاريخية قبل الاسلام لا في تاريخنا المصري و لا في تاريخ الدول و الامبراطوريات الاخري اذا كنا نبحث عن منهج فلنحل هذه المعضلة نعم شرف لنا جميعا ان تكون هذه التسمية قد اطلقها علينا رسولنا الامين و لكن قبل ان تسمي ارضنا بهذا الاسم كان اسمها قبط او جبت او ايجبت*



*في الحقيقة أنا غير سعيد أن أراك تسوق ما كتبته كدليل، ولم أنتظر منك أن تستعين بحجة تنقض نفسها بنفسها.*

*والأن اخبرني يا عزيزي، هل أسماء الدول والأشخاص في العالم القديم تكون واحدة في لسان أهلها وفي لسان الشعوب الأخرى؟ الأجابة القاطعة التي لا تقبل الجدل هي ( لا ).*

*واتحداك أن تستخرج من المراجع الأسبانية أسم ( لذريق ) مثلا ً!! حظاً سعيداً في ذلك يا عزيزي، وهذا لا يعني أن هذا الملك هو غير الملك الذي أسمه الملك في لسان أهل بلاده هو ( رودريجو )* 

*حسناً ، المزيد من الأمثلة* 

*أرناط= ريونولد* 

*بردويل = بلدوين* 

*بطريق = بتريارك*


*ومن البلاد*
*ميسوبوتوميا = تركيا = خيتا الألسنة فقط تختلف*


*فارس = برشا ( هذا بالطبع لا يعني أن الأحداث التي وقعت في فارس لن تكون وقعت فيها لأننا لن نجد فارس في لسان الفرس القدماء )*


*أفريقيا عند العرب = لوبيا* 


*روسيا = رشا* 


*تشيكوسلوفاكيا = كازيش ريبابليك*


*اليونان = جريس = جريج*


*باليستا = فلسطين*


*السودان = كوش*


*الصومال = بونت*


*هذا ما يعرف بالـ ( تعريب ) يا عزيزي، وكما ترى العديد من ا؟لأسماء لايمت بصلة إلى الأسماء الأصلية، وهذا لا يعني أي شئ، لذا حظاً سعيداً في إثبات أن مصر لم يطلق عليها هذا الأسم عند المصريين، فهذا ببساطة لن يضيف إلى أدلتك أي شئ، ومصر هي كيمي أو تامرا أو هاكابتاح في لسان أهلها، ولا يلزمهم أن يطلق عليها غير المصرين ( مصريم ) كما في الألسنة السامية.*

*سبب اتفاق اليهود والعرب على أسم مصر يرجع إلى نسبة مصر في الأساطير القديمة إلى مصريام إبن حام أبن نوح، وهذا لأن أصل التسميات بين العرب واليهود والألسنة السامية الأخرى، واحدة لاتفاقهم في جذور اللغة* 

*السبت في العربية = السبت في العبرية = الراحة ويأتي من السبوت* 

*جبلي الصفا والمروة مشاعرنا المقدسة يقابلهم في القدس جبلي الصفات والمروي* 

*جبريل في العربية = جبرائيل وتحذف الهمزة لتسهيل النطق*

*ميكال = ميكائيل* 

*عبد الحمن = عذرائيل*

*الله = إيلوه*

*وهكذا يا صديقي، أسماء الأشخاص والدول في اللغات ذات الشق السامي مشتركة وهذا أكثر من واضح، مصريم عند الشعوب الناطقة بالسامية هي كيمي عند القبط هي مصر عند العرب،* 




> *اخيرا انت تقول ان شيشنق ذكر في التوراة فهات ذكر نبي الله سليمان في المتون المصرية او حتي هات ذكر لبني اسرائيل في عصر الملك شيشنق في المتون المصرية لن تجد ذلك هل لان بنو اسرائيل ليس اسمهم كذلك بالطبع الامر لا يستقيم بهذه الطريقة*



*يا راجل يا طيب!!! في العديد من الحالات إن لم يكن أغلبها لم يذكر إسم رؤساء القبائل التي يقهرها الفوعون في المتون ؟؟؟ فقط من لهم شأن كحاكم خيتا أو غيره، وفي بعض الحالات يشار فقط إلى المنصب مثل أمير حلب أو غيره.وفي عديد من الحالات ستم ذكر القطر الذي تمت عليه الغارة فقط، في عهد شيشنق كان في فلسطين عدة ممالك وإمارات صغيرة مقسمة بين الفلسطينيين واليهود وغيرهم من القبائل، وشيشنق لم يذكر في نقوشه أسمائهم بالتفصيل لكن وقوع حملته على فلسطين حقيقة تاريخية بل وامتدت إلى سوريا وترك أثاراً هناك. وبالتالي لا يلزم أن يذكر أسم رحبعام ( وليس سليمان ) نصا ًفي النقوش؟؟؟؟ هذا لا يدلل على أن الحرب لم تقع ؟؟ والتوارة تقدم المزيد من التفاصيل حول اجتياحه للمعبد وتخريبه له ولا يوجد سبب واحد منطقي مفهوم يدفع اليهود إلى وصف هزيتمهتم بهاذا التفصيل على سبيل التزوير*
*كما ترى يا عزيزي هذه ايضاً لن تصلح كحجة، أم تراك تنكر وجود مملكة إسرائيل من الأصل؟*

*كما وعدتك ياعزيزي، بعد أن تنتهي من طرحك حول فكرتك عن فرعون الخروج سأثبت لك نقداً (يرضيك وزيادة) في مقالة واحدة بأن الكتب التي تكرمت بنقلها لنا لتدعيم وجهة نظرك وقع كاتبوها في أخطاء منطقية ( فادحة ) ولن يصمد دليل واحد مما قدموه في وجه النقد، وإنما امتنعت عن نقدها حالياً في موضوعك المستقل حرصاً على اتاحة الفرصة لك لتقول ما تريده كاملاً بلا مقاطعة مني.*

*ونهاية المطاف، القرأن والتوارة - مرة أخرى - اتفقا على حدوث الأحداث في هذا البلد المبارك، لا مجال مطلقاً لتغيير من تلك الحقيقة، ويبقى السؤال، من هو فرعون الخروج في فراعنة مصر؟*

*وأخيراً أحببت أن أعلق على نقطة ذكرتها*



> *فمنهج البحث في التاريخ هو مجموعة الطرق و التقنيات التي يتبعها الباحث و المؤرخ للوصول إلى الحقيقة التاريخية. و إعادة بناء الماضي بكل وقائعه و زواياه . وكما كان عليه زمانه و مكانه. ويجمع تفاعلات الحياة فيه . وهذه الطرق قابلة دوما للتطور و التكامل مع تطور جموع المعرفة الإنسانية و تكاملها و منهج اكتسابها. و هذا ما احاول ن اقوم به فلا انا تعديت ذلك زيادة او نقصانا*
> 
> *ثم انا هنا لم اتبني اي وجهة نظر و ليست لي وجهة نظر مسبقة و لكن لي وجهتي نظر يحتاجا الي دليل و هذا ما نبحث عنه و انا لم اغلب احدهما عن الاخري*


*رغم ما ذكرته فإحقاقاً للحق لم أشاهد هذا في مشاركتك التي تركزت كلها على محاولة تأويل إسم مصر لمعنى غير الذي اتفق عليه الناس والعلماء على حد سواء، ويبدو لي هذا بشكل واضح وجهة نظر مسبقة*

*كما قلت في البداية، يشهد الله أني أحبك كثيراً واعتز بصداقتك، لكني أعتذر إليك لأني من أصحاب الصراحة المفرطة، وأرجو ألا تشعر بأي استياء بسبب عدم موافتقي على النقاط التي اعترضت عليها في مشاركتك السابقة*

----------


## الصاعق

> *الأخت الفاضلة منتهى الروح*
> *الزملاء الأعزاء /ابن طيبه/ غريب الدار / ذو رأى رشيد / مصطفى*
> *وترحيب خاص بالأستاذ / مصطفى ولى عودة مع مشاركته بإذن الله* 
> *سلامى لكم جميعاً . النقاش مهما كان الأختلاف فيه يجب ألا يؤدى بنا للإنسحاب لذا أدعوا الجميع للبقاء والنقاش مهما كان الأختلاف حتى ولو وصل لخلاف يمكننا أن ننهيه إذا تذكرنا أننا ننشد الحقيقة خالصة لله وللفائدة .*
> *ولا أعرف لماذا لم أزعل أنا شخصياً مع عدم التعليق على أى من مشاركاتى فى الصفحات الأخيرةوكنت أتمنى أن أرى تعليق عليها ومحاولة الأجابة على أسئلتى ولما لم أجد أستجابة حتى بالتنبيه على أنى أخطأت علمت أننى لا أتى بمفيد لذا لا يريد أحد أن يحرجنى ولم أزعل ولن أزعل .*
> *هذا فى البداية . المهم فى مشاركة قديمة سابقة أشرت لعصر الأسرة الثانية عشر وقلت هل تأثر كاتب التوراة بما كان يحدث فى مصر خلال هذه المدة أم أن المصريين قد تأثروا بالتوراة وقد دللت على جولة أحد الوزراء قبل أن يصبح فرعون عندما أرسل فى بعثة لسيناء وتجلى له الرب وأنفتحت له أثنى عشر عيناً فى سيناء ولو لاحظنا أنها متطابقة مع ما جاء فى قصة سيدنا موسى وأستأذن الجميع فى العودة لعصر هذه الأسرة التى تميز بالخير والنماء .*
> *إذا كان القرأن الكريم قد أخبرنا أنه تم تدمير فأعتقد أن ذلك تم فى خلال حكم الأسرة الثالثة عشر وأن المستضعفين الذين ورثوا الحكم هم الرعاة الذين كان يعتبرهم المصريين نكرة وهم الهكسوس والذين بدأو السيطرة على البلاد فى عصر الأسرة الثالثة عشر وأكملوا سيطرتهم بدء من عصر الأسرة الرابعة عشر حتى طردهم أحمس مؤسس الأسرة الثامنة عشر.*
> *وفى أنتظار ما سيأتينا به أخى وصديقى ابن طيبة عن الأسرة الثالثة عشر والأسرة الرابعة عشر أردت أن أنشط الذاكرة عن هذه الأسرات .*
> *على أثر سقوط الأسرة الثانية عشر وأخر ملوكها الملكة ( سبك نفر ورع ) تلاحقت على مصر عصور مظلمة بسبب الصراعات بين من يستولون على العرش وقصر مدة كل منهم فى الحكم وبهذا لم يستطيع أى من ملوك الأسرة الثانية عشر وما يليها إرساء قواعد النظام والاستقرار فتملك الأجانب الرعاة مصر فى غفلة من أهلها الذين لم يعيروا الغرباء اهتمام بل سموهم بالهمج والرعاة كما أطلقوا عليهم لقب الطاعون ولم يكن هؤلاء إلا الهكسوس أو ملوك الرعاة وأعتقد أنه فى مشاركة سابقة لى أتيت بمعلومات كاملة عنهم ويمكن أن أتى بالمزيد لو أردتم . وكما سبق أن أشرنا فى مشاركات سابقة على أن هؤلاء الغرباء لم يدخلوا مصر كغزاة ولكنهم دخلوا كأفواج لجأت لمصر بعد أن حل ببلادهم القحط وتوجد اسباب عدة كما قال سليم حسن تدل على أن الهكسوس كان لهم قوة ثقافية فى وادى النيل منذ عهد الملك ( سنوسرت ) الثانى ( 1906 – 1887 ) ق.م أى منذ منتصف الدولة الوسطى . وغفل المصريين عنهم فعملوا فى نشر ثقافاتهم ومبادئهم ثم كونوا قوات صغيرة مثل المليشيات وظلت تنموا إلى أن أصبحت جيش مدعم بأحدث الأسلحة الحربية التي نقلوها من بلادهم الأصلية وهى العربات التي تجرها الخيول واستطاعوا السيطرة على الدلتا وقد كمل اجتياحهم للبلاد عام 1730 قبل الميلاد وأستمر حكمهم لمصر نحو قرن ونصف قرن من الزمان .*
> ...


والدي العزيز، 

*المرجح عند الكثيرين أن فترة حكم الهكسوس شهدت دخول العبريين إلى مصر، وتولى خلالها سيدنا يوسف منصب الوزارة، والواقع أن هناك تأثيرات عبرية لا شك فيها عند الهكسوس ومنا دليل لا يقبل الجدل وهو أن أكثر من فرعون من أسرة الهكسوس تسمى بأسم ( يعقوب ).*

*بارك الله فيك يا والدي*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

فى متحف لننجراد عثر الأستاذ ( جولنيشف ) على بردية لكاهن مرتل أسمه ( نفر روهو ) ( راجع سليم حسن  مصر القديمة الجزء الثالث وقد القاها عن كاهن كان يعيش فى عصر الملك (سنفرو) الذى ينتسب إلى أوائل الأسرة الرابعة .
ما تحدث به الكاهن المرتل ( نفرروهو ) حكيم الشرق التابع للألهة ( باست ) أبن (مقاطعة عين شمس )حينما كان يفكر فيما سيحدث فى الأرض ويفكر فى حالة الشرق حينما يأتى الأسيوين بقوتهم وحينما يعذبون قلوب الحاصدين ويغتصبون ما شيتهم وقت الحرث .
ثم يصف حال البلاد فيقول : 

          " لقد أصبت تلك البلاد خرابا فلا من يهتم بها، ولا من يتكلم عنها، ولا من ينزف الدمع، فأيه حال تلك التي عليها البلاد؟ لقد حجبت الشمس فلا تضئ حتى يبصر الناس وقد كان من نتيجة تعطيل أعمال الري العظيمة العامة أن أصبح نيل مصر جافاً فيمكن للإنسان أن يخوصه بالقدم، وصار الإنسان عندما يريد أن يبحث عن ماء لتجري عليه السفن وجد طريقة قد صار شاطئاً.، والشاطئ صار ماء ، وكل طيب قد اختفي وصارت البلاد طريحة الشقاء بسبب طعام البدو والذين يغزون البلاد، وظهر الأعداء في مصر فأنحدر الأسيويون إلي مصر وسأريك البلاد وهي مغزوه تتألم وقد حدث في البلاد ما لم يحدث قط من قبل … فالرجل يجلس في عقر داره موليا ظهره عندما يذبح والدة، وكل فم ملؤه أجنبي، وكل الأشياء الطيبة قد ذهبت والبلاد تحتضر وأملاك الرجل تغتصب منه وتعطي الأجنبي … وسأريك ان المالك صار في حاجة والأجنبي في غني وأن الأرض قد تضاعف حكامها، وصارت الحياة شحيحة مع أن المكيال صار كبيراً، وتكال الحبوب حتى يطنح الكيل ، سأريك البلاد ، وقد صارت مغزة تتألم، وأن منطقة عين شمس لن تصير بعد مكان ولاده كل إله.
ثم ينبه لظهور المخلص المنتظر للبلاد مما حاق بها
          سيأتي ملك من الجنوب اسمه " أمين " وهو ابن إمره نوبية الأصل، وقد ولد في الوجه القبلي وسيتسلم التاج الأبيض وسيلبس التاج الأحمر فيوحد البلاد بذلك التاج المزدوج وسينشر السلام في الأرضيين فيجه أهلها وسيفرح أهل زمانه وسيجعل أبن الإنسان يبقي أبد الأبدين، أما الذين كانوا قد تأمروا علي الشر ودبرو الفتنه فقد أخرسوا أفواهم خوفا منه "وربما يقصد هذا علي بني إسرائيل الذين ساندوا الهكسوس علي المصريين " والأسيويون سيقتلون بسيفه واللوبيون سيحرقون بلهيبه، والثوار سيستسلمون لنصائحه، والعصاه إلي بطشة وسيخضع المتمردون للصل الذي علي جبينه…وسيقيمون ( سور الحاكم ) حتى لا يتمكن الأسيوين من أن يغزوا مصر ، وسيستجدون الماء حسب طريقتهم التقليدية لأجل أن ترد أنعامهم ، والعدالة ستعود إلى مكانها ، والظلم ينفى من الأرض ، فليبتهج من سيراه ، ومن سيكون من نصيبه خدمة ذلك الملك .
والمقصود بالمخلص هنا هو الملك أمنمحات الأول مؤسس الأسرة الثانية( 2000- 1970 ق . م )

أعتقد أن نفرروهو قال الكثير وقد أتفقنا على أن الهكسوس دخلوا بداية من الأسرة الثالثة عشرة ولكن ألا ترون أن نبؤة هذا الكاهن أما كانت تتحدث عن ما سيأتى فعلاً فى عصر الأسرات من الثالثة عشر وحتى السابعة عشر أو تكون قد حدثت فى عصر الأسرة الحادية عشرة حتى أتى الملك المخلص ذو الأصول النوبية مؤسس الأسرة الثانية عشر ( 2000- 1787 ق. م ) ولا ننسى أن النبؤات كان معترفاً بها ونبؤة ميلاد طفل من بنى إسرائيل والمقصود بها سيدنا موسى خير دليل .
أشكركم ودمتم بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

أسطورة الغزالة
هدفي هنا أن أنبه للتشبيه بين سبب بعثة الوزير أمنمحات قبل أن يصبح ملك وبين قصة التابوت لدى بنى إسرائيل وكذا بين طريقة الكتابة .ونلاحظ أنه يقصد بما جاء بمشاركتي السابقة والحالية أن الوزير أمنمحات الذى صار فرعوناً فيما بعد يشار اليه بالمخلص .
تبتدىء قصة الحملة إلى وادي الحمامات بمعجزة فى أعين عمال الوزير الأول  (وقد أوحى بها من السماء أليهم).
وهذه المعجزة أن وحوش الجبال نزلت له منها إذ جاءت غزالة عظيمة ومعها وليدها وقد اقتربت بوجهها نحو القوم حين أن عينيها كانتا ملتفتين إلى الخلف ولكنها لم تدر عينيها حتى وصلت إلى هذا الجبل الفاخر عند الكتلة ( التى كانت تجهز لتكزن غطاء لتابوت الفرعون ) وكانت لا تزال عالقة بموضعها فى الصخر ، وفى النية قطها لتكون غطاء لهذا التابوت .فوضعت الغزالة وليدها وكان جيش الملك ينظر إلى ذلك ، وعندئذ قطعوا وعندئذ قطعوا رقبتها أمام كتلة الحجر وأحضروا ناراً ليقربوا قرباناً وبعد ذلك انفصلت الكتلة بسلام ( أى قطعت بسهولة )
لاحظوا التشابه بين ما جاء بالقصة والتوراة فى الكتابة .
نكمل :
فى مخطوط لنفس الوزير : وقد أخذ الواحد ( الإله مين ) يعمل فى هذا الجبل لإتمام غطاء التابوت ، وقد تكررت المعجزة إذ تساقط المطر وظهرت أشكال الإله وتجلت شهرته للناس فانقلبت الصحراء بحيرة وجرى الماء حتى وصل إلى حافة الحجر ، وعثر على بئر فى وسط الوادي أبعادها 10فى عشرة أذرع مملؤة بالماء العذب حتى الحافة لم يمسسه سوء ، وحفظ نقياً نظيفاً من عبث الغزلان ، وبقى محجوباً عن أعين البدو المتوحشين ، وقد كان جنود الأزمان السالفة والملوك الغابرين يروحون ويغدون بجواره ، ومع ذلك لم تره عين ولم يلمحه وجه إنسان ولكنه كشف لجلالته .
اشكركم ودمتم بخير

----------


## منتهى الروح

والدي القدير سيد ابراهيم ...كم انا جاهله بالحضاره المصريه ولكن كل يوم اسجل اعجابي بها من خلال ما تقدمه  من معلومات رائعه 

افاد الله بك 
ولك خالص التقدير

----------


## akg

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

من بحثي عن موضوع فرعون موسى دخلت هذا الموضوع الذي أعتبره كنز من كنوز المعرفة 
فأتمنى أن تقبلوني معكم كزائرة وقارئة لديها القليل جدا من المعلومات
وأجد أنني أتوافق مع الاخت منتهى الروح في نظرية أن فرعون المذكور من المرجح كان قبل تقدم العمران في مصر فبالفعل الحضارة الموجودة الآن لا يمكن أن يهملها فرعون في التفاخر فكل ملك فرعوني يتفاخر بما أنشأ من مسلات وصروح أكثر من التفاخر بأي شيء آخر
هذا طبعا اعتقاد عادي مني لا أعرف الكثير ولكن أحاول التزود بالمعرفة

ابن طيبة وجدتك تلمح الى أن مصر قد تكون تغيرت ماهيتها وأنها قد تكون بالجزيرة العربية
أنرجع هنا الى الوليد بن مصعب؟؟؟
وأحيي فيك تقبلك للرأي المدعوم فأنت واضح أنك تتبنى الفكرة الموثوقة بالدلائل وان كانت تخالف ماكنت تعتقده

والشكر لكل الاخوة والاخوات الذين زادوا الموضوع جمالا بمشاركتهم

----------


## فراشة

والله ماأروعكم جميعا
أسعدنى دخولى منتداكم وجلست ساعات امام هذا الموضوع الرائع
ودفعنى فضولى للبحث عن العالم موريس بوكاى
ووجدت انه كان من أشد الناس عداوة للاسلام وللرسول عليه الصلاه والسلام. وبعد اسلامه سخره الله ليقول كلمة حق بشأن التوراة والإنجيل والقرآن , ليزداد المؤمنون إيمانا مع إيمانهم.
وذلك من خلال كتابه(التوراه والاناجيل والقرآن الكريم)

قرأت عنه الكثير ولكنى لم أجد الجرأة على نقل ماقرأت 
أكتفى بالاستفادة من علمكم واقدم لكم جميعا تحياتى وتقديرى لشخصكم وعلمكم الغزير
مع تمنياتى ان تقبلونى أختا لكم
فراشة

----------


## غريب الدار

أخوتي الأفاضل 
لقد تحصلت على كتاب تحريفات جغرافيا الأنبياء , و فيما يتعلق بأسم مصر أبدي الملاحظة التالية
نعم هناك أسم لمصر هو قبط و هو الأسم المعروف عند الأجانب قديما و حديثا و فعلا هو الأقرب لإيجبت و لكن هذا يؤكد أن أسم مصر عندهم هو هكذا , لذا ليس من المستغرب أنه عندما يرسموا الخرائط القديمة و الحديثة و في أخبارهم و غي قصصهم ... أن يكون إسم مصر هو قبط عندهم... فمن يعتبرهم مرجع لن يجد لمصر إسم إلا قبط فهو يثق بما جاء عندهم ..
 و لكن القرآن لم ينزل بلسان أوربي أو هيلوغروفي أو روماني .... بل بلسان عربي و إن أطلق العرب على مصر " مصر " فلأنها كذلك ... فالقرآن عربي و العرب لم هم أهل اللغة و البيان و التسمية عندهم لا تأتي بالمصادفة .. و بالرغم من أن البصرة و غيرها هي أمصار و لكن مصر هي من أخذ الأسم و إحتفظت به طالما هناك عرب و أهل لغة عربية .. و ليس مستغربا أن يتغير إسمها لو جاءت أمة ليست عربية و سكنت مصر , 
و السؤال المطروح , أيعتقد مؤلف الكتاب أن لو كانت مصر المذكورة في القرآن هي مصر الحالية , فكان أوجب أن يذكرها القرآن بإسم قبط ؟؟؟ أليس القرآن عربي مبين ...
القبط قوم و عظيم القبط هو عظيم قومة .... و مصر عند العرب هي مصر و لكنها عن غير العرب هي قبط ...؟؟

----------


## akg

أخت فراشة
طيب اللي أعرفه سابقا انه اسلم بعد ماشاف جثة فرعون وحب يثبت ان الجثة سليمه وكأنها لم تمت
ولما قالوله ان المسلمين جاء في قرآنهم ان الجثة ستنجى أسلم
ومن الاخوان هنا قالوا ان موريس كان يقصد مرنبتاح
وبما انك قلت ان أسلم وحسن اسلامه اذا هل فعلا يكون كلامه حقيقي؟؟ وان مرنبتاح هو فرعون بس كذا حيكون عندنا نظرية فرعون الخروج وفرعون الاضطهاد؟؟؟ وهذا ماورد في التوراة واجده مخالفا للقرآن
فالقرآن واضح جدا في قصة فرعون هو اللي أخذ موسى في بيته وهو زوج آسيا وهو اللي قال أنا ربكم الأعلى وهو كمان اللي خرج وراهم
لو كان في اثنين كان انذكرو مع بعض مثل قارون وهامان
والله احترت؟؟

وين باقي الاعضاء؟؟

----------


## akg

> أخوتي الأفاضل 
> لقد تحصلت على كتاب تحريفات جغرافيا الأنبياء , و فيما يتعلق بأسم مصر أبدي الملاحظة التالية
> نعم هناك أسم لمصر هو قبط و هو الأسم المعروف عند الأجانب قديما و حديثا و فعلا هو الأقرب لإيجبت و لكن هذا يؤكد أن أسم مصر عندهم هو هكذا , لذا ليس من المستغرب أنه عندما يرسموا الخرائط القديمة و الحديثة و في أخبارهم و غي قصصهم ... أن يكون إسم مصر هو قبط عندهم... فمن يعتبرهم مرجع لن يجد لمصر إسم إلا قبط فهو يثق بما جاء عندهم ..
>  و لكن القرآن لم ينزل بلسان أوربي أو هيلوغروفي أو روماني .... بل بلسان عربي و إن أطلق العرب على مصر " مصر " فلأنها كذلك ... فالقرآن عربي و العرب لم هم أهل اللغة و البيان و التسمية عندهم لا تأتي بالمصادفة .. و بالرغم من أن البصرة و غيرها هي أمصار و لكن مصر هي من أخذ الأسم و إحتفظت به طالما هناك عرب و أهل لغة عربية .. و ليس مستغربا أن يتغير إسمها لو جاءت أمة ليست عربية و سكنت مصر , 
> و السؤال المطروح , أيعتقد مؤلف الكتاب أن لو كانت مصر المذكورة في القرآن هي مصر الحالية , فكان أوجب أن يذكرها القرآن بإسم قبط ؟؟؟ أليس القرآن عربي مبين ...
> القبط قوم و عظيم القبط هو عظيم قومة .... و مصر عند العرب هي مصر و لكنها عن غير العرب هي قبط ...؟؟


من يومين كنت أعمل بحث بالنت عن ارم
للمعلومية الصور اللي حطيتوها بالموضوع صور معبد هندي
ارم مازال البحث جاريا هم شافو جزء من قلعة في عمان من 1990 والى الآن مافي شي جديد
المهم كلامك ياغريب يشبه الكلام اللي قريته
كل العالم مايسموها ارم حتى العرب وجدت كثير يسموها اوبار
وهذا الاسم أطلقه اليهود عليها
ليه ؟؟ حابين انه يلمحوا ان ارم من حضارتهم
ماخلو شي ماحبو ينسبوه لنفسهم
وفعلا مصر هي مصر في السابق والحاضر ونزلت في القرآن مصر دليل ان هذا اسمها في السابق لان أكبر دليل ان ارم لما ذكرت ذكرت باسمها كما كانت في عهدها لم تذكر بلاد العرب أو غيره رغم انها تعتبر في عصر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من بلاد العرب أو الجزيرة العربية

وشكرا عالاضافة

----------


## فراشة

أخى الفاضلagk
أنا لست متخصصة فى التاريخ ولكن جذبنى الموضوع وأردت أن اعرف الحقيقة مثلك تماما مما دفعنى للقراءة
وردك  دفعنى أكثر للبحث لمحاولة الوصول للحقيقة فقرأت هذا المقال فى موقع طريق الاسلام  واحببت ان انقله لك

( القصة الملفقة أن مومياء رمسيس نقلت إلى فرنسا عام 1981 وأن موريس بوكاي عندئذ فحصها ووجد آثار الملح وتيقن من أنها جثة الفرعون الهالك غرقا وأنه في حينها لم يكن يعلم عن قول القرآن بنجاة بدن فرعون، وأنه سافر بعدها إلى "بلاد المسلمين" وهناك أشهر إسلامه وأنه مكث عشر سنوات يبحث في الإعجاز العلمي في القرآن قبل أن يؤلف كتابه السابق، يعني أن الكتاب يجب أن يكون قد ألف في التسعينات من القرن الماضي.



وبمجرد أن فتحت كتاب "الكتاب المقدس والقرآن والعلم" صدمت بأن الطبعة الثالثة منه قد طبعت في عام 1990 وهو ما يعني أن التأليف سبق ذلك بأعوام طويلة، وبالفعل ظهر أن التقديم للطبعة الثالثة كتب في عام 1986 وأن الترجمة تمت عام 1978 وأن الكتاب قد ألف في عام 1976!!! وبهذا التضارب الواضح في التواريخ بدأت أرتاب في تلك القصة الدرامية عن الليلة التي قضاها موريس بوكاي محملقا في جثة الفرعون وهو متحير من إعجاز القرآن، وقلت إما أنه خطأ غير مقصود في تاريخ القصة أو أن تلك القصة قصة ملفقة لا أساس لها من الصحة.



بمزيد من القراءة تكشفت الحقيقة شيئا فشيئا، فلم يكن الاضطراب في التواريخ إلا أول السيل، وقبل أن أنتهي من مقدمة مترجم الكتاب وجدت الشيخ حسن خالد يشير إلى أن "هذا الكتاب دراسة موضوعية مجردة من شخص يدين بالمسيحية"، فموريس بوكاي لم يشهر إسلامه قبل تأليف الكتاب كما تدعي القصة المزورة.



وإذا كانت القصة المزورة قد كذبت بشأن تاريخ تأليف الكتاب وديانة المؤلف فمن البديهي أن صلب الموضوع – وهو قصة مومياء فرعون واكتشاف الملح فيها – يصبح محل شك، وبالفعل بقراءة الفصل الخاص بخروج اليهود من مصر في كتاب موريس بوكاي يتضح أنه لا يعرف على وجه اليقين أي فرعون من الفراعنة هو فرعون الخروج فهو يقول: "أيا كان هذا الفرعون، فإنه اليوم في صالة المومياءات الملكية في المتحف المصري في القاهرة"، ورغم أنه يذكر لاحقا أن أدلة مقنعة تشير إلى أن "منفتاح" ابن "رمسيس الثاني" هو فرعون الخروج وأن جهودا بدأت لتحليل مومياءه إلا أنه يتبع ذلك بقوله أنه لا يتوقع الحصول على نتائج التحاليل قبل انتهاء تحرير الكتاب، أي أنه وقت تأليف الكتاب لم يكن يعلم على وجه اليقين هل مات "منفتاح" غرقا أم لا، فكيف تدعي القصة الملفقة أن ذلك الاكتشاف المزعوم كان سببا في إسلام بوكاي (المزعوم) وما دفعه لتأليف ذلك الكتاب؟ 



وحتى لو كانت نتيجة التحاليل جاءت بالإيجاب بعد ذلك فالقصة المزورة عن دهشته من النتائج وجهله بنصوص القرآن المتعلقة بها هو كذب مفضوح، لأنه في كتابه يذكر أن القرآن الكريم يؤكد نجاة بدن فرعون بعد هلاكه غرقا، وذلك قبل أن تظهر نتائج التحاليل أصلا.

قصة خيالية ألفها إنسان غير أمين، أميل إلى إساءة الظن به، وللأسف تناقلها البعض بحسن نية دون أن يقرءوها بعين ناقدة، هذه الطريقة في التعامل مع الأخبار باستخفاف وإهمال لابد أن تنتهي من حياتنا إلى الأبد... والله المستعان) 

هذا ماقرأته  واحببت ان انقله 
وانا فى حيرة مثلك تماما
أشكرك على مرورك الكريم وردك الذى دفعنى للقراءة أكثر

فراشة

----------


## غريب الدار

كان موريس عضو تدريس في جامعة الملك فيصل فترة السبعينيات و يقول البعض أنه ألف كتابه نتيجة خلاف بينة و بين بعض بني قومة , و الكتاب على أي حال كتاب قيم و لكنه يضحد القصة الملفقة تماما و للأسف من روج و أعن و نشر القصة الملفقة هم منا و فينا و النية قد تكون حسنة و لكن التروج لهذه القصة جعل العقل بجمد عندها و لا يفكر أن هناك إحتمالات أخرى قد تكون أدق تفصيلا فرفض البعض التفكير و كفروه و أعتبروا القصة الملفقة هي من سبل الدعوة ... تفكير طفولي و جدة عن دكاترة جامعة ممن يحسب لكلامهم حساب ... 
و أكرر ما فكرت فية النجاة هي بإذن الله حفظ إلاهي بدون تدخل بشر و أن البدن محفوظ على حاله حين غرقة و سيكون عند إكتشافة آية دامغة لأن البدن قد نجى و لكن ليس بتحنيط بل بأمر من الله علام الغيوب , منزل القرآن و الذي ينفرد بقصة النجاه.
و ما وجدت في كتاب تحريفات جغرافيا الأنبياء هو شبيه بتحريف كلام موريس بوكاي ... فالكاتب يريد أن يقنعنا أن مصر المذكورة في القرآن ليست هي مصرنا ... و هذه الفكرة تدرج بها ليقنع القارئ كأنها حقيقة و تحصن بأن اليهود تعمدوا التحريف في هذا ...
نعم عند اليهود تحريف و لكن تحديدا فيما يخص الأسم ... فما أعتقده أنه صدقوا ... بمعنى أنهم عند ترجمتهم السبعينية كانوا على علم أن مصر في اليونانية هي إيجبت , فلذلك كتبوها إيجب و لكن لو كتبوها مصر لما عرف الأوربين المكان المقصود ...
اليوم إن ذهب شخص مصري عادي لبلاد بره و سألوه عن جنسيتة فلن يقول مصري بل سيقول إيجبشين , طيب لماذا تمسك الكاتب و رفض أن يكتبوا في السبعينية إيجبت بدل من مصر ...
ثم إصرار العرب على أن مصر هي مصر ليس لأنهم إنشدوا لكلام أو تفسير ....فهذا الكلام جد سطحي
يا علماء الآثار أخشى أن تكون الحقيقة أن علماء الآثار الأجانب سبقونا لبدن فرعون , و لسبب أو آخر أخفوه عنا .. و لا ننسى أنه كان بين قومة حين الغرق و ربما كان يحمل و أهلة من الذهب و الكنوز ما يجعل البعض يغض النظر عن إظهار الحق...
مع يقيني أن التعتيم المتعمد أو الغير متعمد لن يدوم و ستنجلي القصة عن قريب 
سواء عن طريق البشر أو غير ذلك

----------


## akg

بدلا من أن يكون الانترنت وسيلة معرفة أصبح وسيلة ضلال
فكثيرا ما تعتم المعلومات بستار الانترنت
الآن لم أعد أعرف من أصدق

شكرا أختي فراشة على هذا البحث الرائع من قبلك
وشكرا غريب الدار على ردك ومعلوماتك

----------


## غريب الدار

أخوتي الأفاضل
قد يبدو للبعض أنني هاجمت كتاب تحريفات جغرافيا الأنبياء , و لكن للأمانة وجدت فيه معلومات قيمة و خصوصا عن سيدنا إبراهيم 
و على أي حال الكمال لله و أشكر الحوار الذي كان بن طيبة و منتهى الروح و الذي قادني للبحث عن الكتاب فوجدت فيه معلومات قيمة
و إن كنت لا أوافق صاحب الكتاب في عدة أمور و لكنها هي الحياة موافقة و إختلاف ...
ما زلت أنتظر أخي بن طيبة و لا أتعجل ... و ذلك بخصوص الأسر الثالثة و الرابعة عشر

فهومن أهل الإختصاص 
و يمكن سؤال آخر عن مفتاح الحياة أرجوا التأكد فعلا من وقت أول ظهور له في النقوش القديمة
و هل فعلا هناك أدلة قطعية بخصوص أن نبي الله أدريس لهنقوش تدل عليه ... أم هو فقط تخمين البعض
دمتمت بخير

----------


## ابوالحيلة

جهد رائع وانا معاك فى كل ما قلتة لكن انا بأسأل سؤال لو فرضنا ان فرعون موسى امن بموسى كان مصيرنا اية دلوقتى طبعا كان امن كل المصريين بة وبقينا كلنا يهود واليعاذ بأللة ودى حكمة ربنا  كان زماننا افسد خلق اللة علشان كدة باقول الحمد للة ان اللة ما هداهوش للايمان لكنى انا لا اعتقد فى قصة الحمرة اللى سببت لة حرق لسانة لان اى انسان اذا امسك بجمرة فسرعان ما يرميها ما بالك وكان موسى رضيع لايقوى على الامساك باى شىء

----------


## غريب الدار

أبو الحيلة ... أم الحيلة .... أبن ....
الحمد لله أننا ولدنا جميعا مسلمين 
و الحمد لله أننا ولدنا عرب
و الحمد لله أننا نؤمن بجميع الرسل و الأنبياء
و الحمد لله أن ديننا ليس عنصريا 
الحمد لله على أشياء كثيرة و أهمها العقل و الضمير 
و الحمد لله أن هناك آخرة
و الحمد لله أن هناك جنة و نار
و هنا ندعوا الله أن يجنبنا النار فمن جنب النار فقد فاز
و من يعتقد أنه ضامن الجنة فهو في غفلة
و ال>ي يعتقد أنه مخلد و أنه لن ليس هناك جنة و نار
فسيعرف بعد وقت قصير يعتمد على ما تبقى من عمرة .......
دمتم

----------


## ابن طيبة

*اخي العزيز غريب الدار*
*فلتقبل اعتذاري علي التخير*
*و لكن جمع المادة العلمية يحتاج الي كثير من الصبر و كثير جدا من التدقيق*

*اسمح لي بالعودة*

----------


## غريب الدار

بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل بن طيبة و في جميع الأساتذة الأفاضل الذين ساهموا و مازالو في إثراء هذا الموضوع بمعلومات قيمة
نعم أخي بن طيبة الدقة هي ما نحتاجها جميعا 
و مركبنا واحد و بإذن الله سوف نصل 

و الدقة هي أحد سبلنا لتوجيه مركبنا للطريق الصحيح
دمتم و جميع الأساتذة الأفاضل بخير

----------


## ابوالحيلة

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم                                                                                             
القرأن ذكر قصة فرعون موسى  على اساس انة فرعون واحد والقصة كلها مكتملة على اساس انة فرعون واحد

----------


## تهراقا

* اولا السلام عليكم
وبعد .. شكرا لمحرك قوقل الذي قادني لهذا المنتدى لاجلس زهاء الثلاثة ساعات اطالع هذه المناقشات الممتعة والمعمقة 
 ورغم انني لست متخصصا في المصريات ومجرد مطلع عادي مثلي مثل غيري 
الا انني لاحظت وربما اكون مخطئا  ان مربط الفرس لتحديد فرعون سيدنا موسى عليه السلام يكمن في سنوات عمر موسى عليه السلام والذي نعلمه انه بلغ المائة وعشرين عاما وانه كان يناهز الثمانين من عمره حين خروجه
وبما انه من المتفق عليه انه ولد وربي ضمن البلاط الفرعوني فلايمكن ان يكون هنالك فرعونان فقط حتى مبلغه ال80 من عمره 
وحتى لو رجحنا ان يكون فرعون الاستعباد هو رمسيس الثاني بسنوات حكمه الطويلة  (66 عاما )

1290 ق.م. - 1224 ق.م.وعمره الطويل (نيف و90 عاما )
 ومن ثم البحث عن بقية السنوات ال80 عاما (80 ناقص 66 ) في سنوات الفرعون الذي يليه (مرنبتاح ) لتمام الثمانين عاما ..عمر سيدنا موسى عليه السلام لدي خروجه من مصر
نجد ان سنوات حكم مرنبتاح لا تتعدي العشرة سنوات فقط  من عام 1213 ق.م إلى عام 1203 ق.م

مما يقود الي :
اما الى خطأ سنوات عمر سيدنا موسى لدي خروجه من مصر
او الى  خطأ ان يكون الفرعون المعني بالاستعباد هو رمسيس الثاني وخطأ كون  فرعون الخروج مرنبتاح !!!
وكبداية لابد ان يكون نبي الله موسى قد عاصر اكثر من فرعونيين !!!
اعتقد انه استنتاج بديهي لا ادري كيف فات على المتخصصيين في المصريات ومن يتولون هذه المسألة

ولحسن الحظ فقد وقع في يدي قبل ايام كتاب خطه احد الباحثين السعوديين وقد خرج فيه بان موسى قد عاصر اربعة فراعنة ...ولد في عصر الفرعون الاول وخرج مع الفرعون الرابع 
والفرعون الاول هو فرعون الاستعباد تحتمس الثالث وقد تربى موسى على يد (سات اعح ) على الاغلب ومما يؤكد قوله ان تحتمس كان متزوجا في بداية حياته من الملكة حتشبسوت والتي شاركته الحكم ولم يكن زواجهما موفقا وانه قد قضى عليها دون ان تنجب له اطفالا ومن ثم تزوج من اميرة اخرى اسمها سات اعج ولم تنجب له وبعد زمن تزوج بابنة الملكة حتشبسوت زوجته السابقة ( مربت رع حتشبسوت ) 
وانجب منها بعد زمن طويل من توليه الحكم ابنه الوحيد امنحتب الثاني والذي تولى الملك من بعده في سن الثامنة عشرة 
وبقراءة دقيقة لتاريخ الفراعنة خلال تلك الفترة فانهم جميعهم قد انجبوا اطفالا ولم يكن لاي منهم امرأة عاقر او لم تنجب اطفالا ..بمن في ذلك جد تحتمس الثالث واولاده الاربعة وحفيده 
بناءا على ذلك فانه من الممكن القول وبكثير من اليقين والثقة بان الفرعون الذي ولد موسى عليه السلام في عهده هو تحتمس الثالث وان زوجته التي طلبت منه تبني موسى عليه السلام هي في الاغلب الزوجة الثانية سات اعح وذلك لان زوجته الاولى كانت ملكة عنيدة وتعتبر نفسها وريثة شرعية في الحكم ومن ثم فانها كانت ستفرض رأيها لو كانت هي الزوجة التي رغبت في تبني الطفل , خاصة وان سجلات التاريخ تؤكد هيمنة تلك الملكة على زوجها وعدم وجود مودة بينهما وهو واقع لايتفق مع اللغة المهذبة التى خاطبت بها تلك المرأة زوجها الفرعون كما جاء في ايضاحه في الاية القرآنية ( قرة عين لي ..) تنم عن مودة واحترام
ويمكن التوسع لاحقا  في هذه الجزيئية( من الكتاب الذي ساذكر اسمه واسم كاتبه في نهاية مداخلاتي )

ومن ثم عاش سيدنا موسى سنوات الفرعون اللاحق لتحتمس الثالث ..الفرعون امنحتب الثاني والذي حكم 18 عاما 
ومن ثم في عهد الفرعون تحتمس الرابع والذي تزوج من ابنة ملك مملكة ميتاني 
لنجئ لفرعون الخروج وهو امنحتب الثالث 

هذه مجرد بداية ويمكن التوسع لاحقا في تفنيط كل فقرة حسب ما ورد في الكتاب
اما مفاجأة هذا الكتاب فقد كان اعلانه ان الفرعون اللاحق لفرعون الخروج ...هو ذو القرنين الوارد بعضا من سيرته بالقرآن الكريم بسورة الكهف 
والمقصود ان اخناتون (امنحتب الرابع ) هو ذو القرنين ..والذي حسب طويلا انه الاسكندر المقدوني رغما عن انه وثني بالادلة القاطعة

اسم الكتاب : فك اسرار ذى القرنين ويأجوج ومأجوج
وكاتبه : حمدي بن حمزة الجهني 





*

----------


## تهراقا

*وكما هو معلوم فان والد امنحتب الثالث ( تحتمس الرابع ) وجده (تحتمس الثالث ) كانا من المحاربين الاشداء وامتدت الامبراطورية المصرية في عهدهما الي اقصى مدي في تاريخها وصلت ففيها الي حدود تركيا وارمينيا شمالا والي بلاد كوش (السودان ) جنوبا مشكلة (ربما اول امبراطورية في التاريخ )
اضافة الى ان مصر كانت تنعم بالرخاء والثروة والاستقرار نتيجة لخضوع جميع دول اساي وافريقيا التي استولت عليها الجيوش المصرية وما كان يجاب منها من جزية وهدايا 
في هذا الجو نشأ امنحتب ( فرعون الخروج ) 
وتشير معظم المصادر التاريخية تقريبا الي ان عهد امنتحب الثالث كان عهدا يتسم بالترف والبذخ والاسراف وقد كانت التدفقات المالية التي ترد على مصر دورا كبيرا في هذا الثراء ومما زاد من استقرار تلك الاوضاع ونموها هو عدم ميل هذا الفرعون الي شن الحروب في خارج مصر مثلما فعل اباؤه واجداده فلم يذكر لنا التاريخ حروبا في عهده الا خملته على النوبة والتي انتهت بانتصاره 
هذا الوضع جعل امنتحب الثالث ينصرف الى البناء والتعمير وحياة اللهو البذخ 
ويمكن حينه ان نقول ان قمة التاريخ الفرعوني كان لهذه الاسرة وقمة هذه الاسرة ترفا وبذخا كان في عهد هذا الفرعون*

----------


## تهراقا

*وبناءا على هذا 
فان هامان وزير فرعون الوارد ذكره في القرآن الكريم لابد ان يكون امنحوتب بن حابو ويمكن مراجعة ما كتب عنه الاستاذ سليم حسن في موسوعته عن مصر القديمة بانه كان من الرجال الذين اوتوا الحكمة وانه تدرج في معارج الرقي حتى صار يقبض على زمام امور الدولة المصرية فقد تبوأ العديد من المناصب العليا مثل كاتب المجندين برتبة رئيس كتبة الملك وكان الفرعون يكلفه بالمساهمة في اقامة المباني الملكية كما كان مسئولا عن المباني الدينية والاثار ومكان التحنيط واسند اليه اقامة العديد من المباني والقصور والتماثيل والمعابد والسفن واعمال اخرى عديدة وفي مقابل ذلك خلع عليه الفرعون امنحتب الثالث رتبة نائب الملك وسمح له باقامة معبد جنائزي خاص به ونحت قبره على مقربة منه مثلما كان يفعل الفراعنة وهي ميزة فريدة اختص بها امنتحب بن حابو على كل اقرانه وبصورة جعلته مساويا للفراعنة في هذا المجال في عهد الاسرة ال18

وبنفس الطريقة يتوصل الكاتب الي ان امنحوتب بن حبي هو قارون المذكور سيرته بالقرآن الكريم*

----------


## تهراقا

*استفسار لازم :
ان كان رمسيس الثاني هو فرعون موسى (فرعون الاستعباد ) ومرنبتاح هو فرعون الخروج (الذي غرق ) حسب رؤية وتحليل البعض وخاصة علماء الاثار الغربيون 
اذن لماذا عرض جثة رمسيس الثاني والبحث ان كان قد مات غرقا او خلافه ؟
مع ان المنطق السليم يقول ..ان المعني باثبات حالة الغرق هو الفرعون مرنبتاح وليس رمسيس الثاني !!*

----------


## تهراقا

*السلام عليكم
اعود مرة اخرى !!!
قلت في اول مداخلة لي ان عمر سيدنا موسى عليه السلام ربما يكون مفتاحا يسهل معرفة في اي عصر عاش وفي وقت خرج !!!
واعتمدت في مداخلتي الاولي على ان عمره حين خرج من مصر بقومه كان يناهز ال 80 عاما !!!
واصدقكم القول ..اني لم اكن مرتاحا ولا مقتنعا ..ان يكون نبي الله القوي موسى بهذا العمر المتقدم خارجا من مصر بينما تتبعه جيوش الفرعون !!!
احسب انه غير منطقي بالمرة ان يكون شيخ هرم وفي عمر ال 80 ان يستطيع قيادة (600 الف رجل غير النساء والاطفال حسب ما ورد في التوارة !!! ) هذا غير ما اشتهر به اليهود من الشراسة ومن مخالفة التعاليم !!
بينما نجد في موروثاتنا الاسلامية ان سن النبوة يكون في الغالب ما بين ال 33 عاما ( حين يبلغ اشده ) وبين ال 40 
• يقول الله عز وجل فى محكم التنزيل**

• {وَوَصَّيْنَا الْإِنسَانَ بِوَالِدَيْهِ إِحْسَاناً حَمَلَتْهُ أُمُّهُ كُرْهاً وَوَضَعَتْهُ كُرْهاً وَحَمْلُهُ وَفِصَالُهُ ثَلَاثُونَ شَهْراً حَتَّى إِذَا بَلَغَ أَشُدَّهُ وَبَلَغَ أَرْبَعِينَ سَنَةً قَالَ رَبِّ أَوْزِعْنِي أَنْ أَشْكُرَ نِعْمَتَكَ الَّتِي أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيَّ وَعَلَى وَالِدَيَّ وَأَنْ أَعْمَلَ صَالِحاً تَرْضَاهُ وَأَصْلِحْ لِي فِي ذُرِّيَّتِي إِنِّي تُبْتُ إِلَيْكَ وَإِنِّي مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ }الاحقاف :15

• وقال تعالى: {وَلَمَّا بَلَغَ أَشُدَّهُ آتَيْنَاهُ حُكْماً وَعِلْماً وَكَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُحْسِنِينَ} يوسف :22

• وقال تعالى: {وَلَمَّا بَلَغَ أَشُدَّهُ وَاسْتَوَى آتَيْنَاهُ حُكْماً وَعِلْماً وَكَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُحْسِنِينَ} القصص:14

• يقول الشيخ حسنين مخلوف رحمه الله فى تفسير معنى الأشد: (حَتَّى إِذَا بَلَغَ أَشُدَّهُ) أي: بلغ زمن استكمال القوة وكمال العقل بثلاث وثلاثين سنة لكونه آخر سن النشوء والنماء.

• (وَبَلَغَ أَرْبَعِينَ سَنَةً) هو أكبر الأشد وتمام الشباب وهو سن النبوة عند الجمهور.

• وأخرج ابن حميد عن مجاهد أنه قال: الأشد ثلاث وثلاثون سنة الاستواء أربعون سنة وهى رواية ابن عباس رضى الله عنه.

• ( … حَتَّى إِذَا بَلَغَ أَشُدَّهُ وَبَلَغَ أَرْبَعِينَ سَنَةً قَالَ رَبِّ أًوْزِعْنِي أَن أَشْكُرَ نِعْمَتَكَ اْلَّتِي أَنْعَمْتَ عًلَيَّ وَعَلَى وَالِدَيَّ وَأَنْ أَعْمَلَ صَالِحَاً تَرْضَاهُ وَأَصْلِحْ لِي فِي ذُرِّيَّتِي إِنِّي تُبْتُ إِلَيْكَ وَإِنِّي مِنَ اْلْمُسْلِمِينَ ) سورة الأحقاف : 15
• قال الحسن أربعون، والمشهور أن الانسان يقف جسمه عن النمو اذا بلغ وإذا وقف الجسم وقفت القوى والشمائل والأخلاق ولذا قيل:

• اذا المرء زفى الاربعين ولم يكن** له دون ما يهوى حياء ولا ستر

فدعه ولا تنغص عليه الذى مضى** وإن جر أسباب الحياة له العمر

يقول الشيخ/ محمد على الصابوني رحمه الله فى صفوة التفاسير فى الأية رقم(14) من سورة القصص ولما بلغ أشده واستوى (أى كمال الرشد ونهاية القوة وتمام العقل والاعتدال)

قال الزجَّاج: بلوغ الأشد من نحو سبع عشرة سنة إلى الأربعين وأخرى هو مابين الثلاثين إلى الأربعين.

• واخرج بن ابى الدنيا عن ابن عباس أنه قال الأشد ما بين الثماني عشرة إلى الثلاثين

• الاستواء ما بين الثلاثين والأربعين فإذا زاد عن الأربعين أخذ فى النقصان.

• قال مجاهد الأشد ثلاث وثلاثون سنة والاستواء أربعون سنة

اما حين بلوغ ال50 فما فوق

{قَالَ رَبِّ إِنِّي وَهَنَ الْعَظْمُ مِنِّي وَاشْتَعَلَ الرَّأْسُ شَيْباً وَلَمْ أَكُن بِدُعَائِكَ رَبِّ شَقِيّاً }مريم4

• (عند سن السبعين يصبح وزن العظام الموجودة فى الجسم معادلة تقريباً نصف العظام الموجودة عند سن الشباب والبلوغ)

مرحلة الضعف والشيبة:

• وهي مرحلة التنكيس كما ذكرت فى القرآن الكريم {وَمَنْ نُعَمِّرْهُ نُنَكِّسْهُ فِي الْخَلْقِ أَفَلَا يَعْقِلُونَ } يس:68
 وقد لوحظ أنه فى هذه المرحلة يكون هناك ضعف في العضلات وكذا لوحظ نقص ملحوظ فى كثافة ووهن العظام بل هناك نقص ملحوظ فى كل وظائف أعضاء الجسم حيث وجد العلماء أن معدل التدهور فى وظائف الأعضاء يتراوح بين (0.5 – 1.3) % كل عام.

• إن الذين تخطوا سني عمرهم الخمسين أو فوق، يشعرون أن كل شيء فيهم يتغير ويهبط، ويتمرد على ذلك النظام الذى كان يسرى فى أجسامهم قبل ذلك، وكأن بصمات السنين قد تركت آثارها على ظاهرهم وباطنهم، فبشرة الجلد الغضة اللينة أصبحت متجعدة ومتهدلة، وتحولت سوداء الشعر إلى بيضاء، وبرزت عروق الأطراف، وضعف البصر وزاغ، وانخفضت كفاءة السمع، ونقصت معدلات الاسقلاب العامة.

• فسبحان الله العظيم حين يقــول

• {قَالَ رَبِّ إِنِّي وَهَنَ الْعَظْمُ مِنِّي وَاشْتَعَلَ الرَّأْسُ شَيْباً وَلَمْ أَكُن بِدُعَائِكَ رَبِّ شَقِيّاً }مريم 4

• (قال رب إني وهن) ضعف (العظم) جميعه (مني واشتعل الرأس) مني (شيباً) تمييز محول عن الفاعل أي انتشر الشيب في شعره كما ينتشر النار في الحطب وإني أريد أن أدعوك (ولم أكن بدعائك) أي بدعائي إياك (رب شقياً) أي خائباً فيما مضى فلا تخيبني فيما يأتي

وعليه فان سن النبوة في الغالب حين يبلغ المكلف بالرسالة اشده ويستوى في العمر فحينذاك تأتيه الرسالة في الغالب الاعم 
وهو ما يؤيده العقل والمنطق حيث ان اعباء الرسالة وحملها لا يقدر عليها الا من قوي جسمه وبدنه 
لذا فان ما ورد في التوارة ان عمر سيدنا موسى كان يبلغ ال 80 موضع شك كبير بالنسبة لي ولا اطمئن له تماما
ودعنا نحسب الامر خطوة بخطوة :

خرج سيدنا موسي خائفا يترقب حسب ما ورد في القرآن الكريم الي مدين حين بلغ اشده واستوى والدليل على ذلك قيامه بمساعدة بنات كاهن مدين (او الرسول شعيب عليه السلام  حسب بعض الكتابات الاسلامية )
{قَالَ مَا خَطْبُكُمَا قَالَتَا لا نَسْقِي حَتَّى يُصْدِرَ الرِّعَاءُ وَأَبُونَا شَيْخٌ كَبِيرٌ, فَسَقَى لَهُمَا}
وقول بنت شعيب عليه السلام
  {قَالَتْ إِحْدَاهُمَا يَا أَبَتِ اسْتَأْجِرْهُ إِنَّ خَيْرَ مَنِ اسْتَأْجَرْتَ الْقَوِيُّ الأَمِينُ}
ومن ثم يتكلم الأب - الرجل الصالح - بصراحة ووضوح دون غموض أو تلجلج ليقول 
{إِنِّي أُرِيدُ أَنْ أُنْكِحَكَ إِحْدَى ابْنَتَيَّ هَاتَيْنِ}
عرض عليه شعيب لما عرفه عنه من القوة والأمانة أن يزوجه إحدى ابنتيه على أن يرعى له الغنم ثماني حجج، وإن أتم عشر سنوات كان ذلك مكرمة منه، فالتزم موسى بذلك، ولم يمنعه ما كان فيه من رغد العيش، وحياة الملوك أن يكون أجيراً، يأكل ويتزوج من كسب يده، وأشهد ربه على ذلك
: "قال ذلك بيني وبينك أيما الأجلين قضيت فلا عدوان علي والله على ما نقول وكيل" (سورة القصص، الآية: 28) 
وقد ثبت أنه أتم أبعد الأجلين ( عشرة سنوات )
و من ثم ....
( فَلَمَّا قَضَى مُوسَى الأَجَلَ وَسَارَ بِأَهْلِهِ آنَسَ مِنْ جَانِبِ الطُّورِ نَارًا قَالَ لأَهْلِهِ امْكُثُوا إِنِّي آنَسْتُ نَارًا لَعَلِّي آتِيكُمْ مِنْهَا بِخَبَرٍ أَوْ جَذْوَةٍ مِنَ النَّارِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَصْطَلُونَ (29)

ما يعنى ان سيدنا موسى ذهب الي مدين شابا قويا حين بلغ اشده وقضي بها عشرة سنوات على ارجح الاقوال ومن ثم في اثناء عودته لمصر ( لاسباب لا نعلمها ) اتته رسالات ربه 
فيكون عمره حينه ما بين ال ( 40 او 50 على ابعد تقدير )
ومن ثم قضائه بمصر حوالى الخمس سنوات يبلغ فيهن فرعون طلبه بترك بني اسرائيل ليخرجوا من مصر 
اي انه حين خرج من مصر الي سيناء كان عمره 55 ازيد قليلا او اقل قليلا !!!*

----------


## تهراقا

*اعود مرة اخرى لمسألة السنوات والاعمار والتي يمكن ان توضح بصورة كبيرة من هو فرعون موسى 
نجد انه من المتفق عليه بصورة كبيرة ان سيدنا يوسف عليه السلام دخل الي مصر في عهد العمالقة (الرعاة الهكسوس )  وبيع رقيقا الي فوطيفار (رئيس الشرطة ) لدى ملك مصر الهكسوسي Khayan والمشهور لدي المؤرخين العرب باسم (الريُان ) وعند يوسفيوس باسم (Jaynas ) وقد تأكد  انه (اي الملك ) حمل اللقب المصري (سازوسر ان رع ) / ابن رع وحكم 50 عاما 
وقد توجه سيدنا يوسف بدعوته الى التوحيد 
بعض المؤرخين قال انه امن و الاخرون قالوا انه لم يؤمن
الطبري و الثعلبي وابن كثير ذكروا انه آمن ومات على التوحيد
بينما ينكر هذا ابن ظهيره ( لم يؤمن الريان ) و الريان هنا هو الملك الذي كان معاصرا ليوسف
ويذكر الطبري ( ثم مات الريان فملك بعده قابوس و كان كافرا فدعاه يوسف الي الايمان بالله فلم يستجب له )
حاشية
 (من سيد قمني مؤلف كتاب النبي موسى واخر ايام تل العمارنة )  :
 الملك الذي تلي خيان او الريان هو ( اسيس) عند يوسفيوس وعند يوليوس الافريقي (ابوفيس ) وعند الطبري (قابوس ) وقد حمل اللقب المصري ( عاوسر رع ) 
ومن اللقب (عاوسر رع ) انتقل الاسم الى السامية ب (عازرا ) او ( عزرا ) او (عزيز ) لا سيما وان اسمه كان (اسيس )  

ومن المعلوم ان
يوسف عليه السلام كان من الآراميين
و الاراميون من جنس الهكسوس

ولغه يوسف كانت الاراميه
و اللغه الاراميه من جنس لغه الهكسوس
* و ما ارسلنا من رسول الا بلسان قومه ليبين لهم* ابراهيم 4

فكان يوسف نبيا مبعوثا الي الهكسوس

(وَلَقَدْ جَاءَكُمْ يُوسُفُ مِنْ قَبْلُ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَمَا زِلْتُمْ فِي شَكٍّ مِمَّا جَاءَكُمْ بِهِ حَتَّى إِذَا هَلَكَ قُلْتُمْ لَنْ يَبْعَثَ اللَّهُ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ رَسُولًا كَذَلِكَ يُضِلُّ اللَّهُ مَنْ هُوَ مُسْرِفٌ مُرْتَابٌ )
وَقَوْله تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالَى " وَلَقَدْ جَاءَكُمْ يُوسُف مِنْ قَبْل بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ "
 يَعْنِي أَهْل مِصْر قَدْ بَعَثَ اللَّه فِيهِمْ رَسُولًا مِنْ قَبْل مُوسَى عَلَيْهِ الصَّلاة وَالسَّلام وَهُوَ يُوسُف عَلَيْهِ الصَّلاة وَالسَّلام كَانَ عَزِيز أَهْل مِصْر وَكَانَ رَسُولا يَدْعُو إِلَى اللَّه تَعَالَى أُمَّته بِالْقِسْطِ فَمَا أَطَاعُوهُ تِلْكَ الطَّاعَة إِلا بِمُجَرَّدِ الْوَزَارَة وَالْجَاه الدُّنْيَوِيّ 
وَلِهَذَا قَالَ تَعَالَى " فَمَا زِلْتُمْ فِي شَكّ مِمَّا جَاءَكُمْ بِهِ حَتَّى إِذَا هَلَكَ قُلْتُمْ لَنْ يَبْعَث اللَّه مِنْ بَعْده رَسُولاً "
 أَيْ يَئِسْتُمْ فَقُلْتُمْ طَامِعِينَ
 " لَنْ يَبْعَث اللَّه مِنْ بَعْده رَسُلاً" وَذَلِكَ لِكُفْرِهِمْ وَتَكْذِيبهمْ 
" كَذَلِكَ يُضِلُّ اللَّه مَنْ هُوَ مُسْرِف مُرْتَاب "
 أَيْ كَحَالِكُمْ هَذَا يَكُون حَال مَنْ يُضِلّهُ اللَّه لِإِسْرَافِهِ فِي أَفْعَاله وَارْتِيَاب قَلْبه .
تفسيرابن كثير الآية 34 من سورة غافر
والآية فيها إشارة إلى دعوة يوسف عليه السلام لأهل مصر

كذلك دعوته للسجينين
(يَا صَاحِبَيِ السِّجْنِ أَأَرْبَابٌ مُتَفَرِّقُونَ خَيْرٌ أَمِ اللَّهُ الْوَاحِدُ القهار)( 39 يوسف)
ثُمَّ إِنَّ يُوسُف عَلَيْهِ السَّلام أَقْبَلَ عَلَى الْفَتَيَيْنِ بِالْمُخَاطَبَةِ وَالدُّعَاء لَهُمَا إِلَى عِبَادَة اللَّه وَحْده لا شَرِيك لَهُ وَخَلْع مَا سِوَاهُ مِنْ الاوْثَان الَّتِي يَعْبُدهَا قَوْمهمَا فَقَالَ
 " أَأَرْبَاب مُتَفَرِّقُونَ خَيْر أَمْ اللَّه الْوَاحِد الْقَهَّار "
 أَيْ الَّذِي دَلَّ كُلّ شَيْء لِعِزِّ جَلاله وَعَظَمَة سُلْطَانه .
العديد من المؤرخين والكتاب المسلمين اجمعوا علي دخول يوسف عليه السلام في عهد الهكسوس
فهنا سؤال لابد من طرحه وعليه يمكن ان نبني ما سيأتي :
هل كانت دعوة سيدنا يوسف عليه السلام الي العمالقة ( الرعاة الهكسوس ) ام كانت دعوته الي عامة الشعب المصري حينذاك ؟
ويمكن ان نستشف الجواب من الاية الكريمة :
( وما أرسلنا من رسول إلا بلسان قومه )
ولم تكن لغة يوسف عليه السلام لغة اهل مصر ...بل كانت لغته الارامية لغة الهكسوس 
لذا يمكن ان نقول بكثير من الاطمئنان ان سيدنا يوسف عليه السلام كان رسالته للعمالقة الرعاة 
ولهذه الخلاصة ما سيتلوها ان شاء الله في المداخلة القادمة 
*

----------


## تهراقا

*والمشهور والمعلوم حتى اليوم ان هنالك ستة من الملوك الهكسوس حكموا مصر (وهو مبحث كبير على العموم يمكن لمن اراد الاستزادة الرجوع الي المراجع !!!)
ابن ظهيره : فطمعت فيهم ( اي : في المصريين) العمالقه فملكهم خمسه ملوك من العمالقه 
يوسفيوس ذكر ايضا ستة ملوك
ويوليوس الافريقي يذكر ستة ملوك ايضا !!!

قال قتاده : اولهم كان في زمن الخليل ثم الثاني الريان وهو فرعون يوسف عليه السلام

قال المقريزي : ذكر القبط ان الفراعنه اولهم فرعون ابراهيم و الثاني الريان فرعون يوسف عليه السلام

وحسب قول قتادة فان سيدنا ابراهيم عليه السلام دخل الي مصر ايام الملك (سالاتيس ) ويوسف دخل ايام الملك الثاني (بيبون ) وهنا نجد الاختلاف في ترتيب الملوك !!!
لكن المقريزي وقتادة اتفقا على ان الملك الثاني هو الريان (خيان ) بينما يضعه يوسفيوس ويوليوس الملك الخامس )
واميل شخصيا الي الاتفاق مع المقريزي وقتادة في ان خيان او الريان هو الملك الثاني



من كتاب (موسى واخر ايام تل العمارنة )









			
				تردد كلمة (العماليق) كثيراً في النقوش والكتابات الآرامية في حضارات بلاد الشام والعراق وأيضاً في التوراة اليهودية، وقد فسر علماء الآثار معنى الكلمة على انها تعني "جنود البدو"، عمو (بدوي) و ليق او لاق (جندي).
ويذكر النقش المسماري أن العماليق كانوا بدواً من الجزيرة العربية يتجولون في أواسط بلاد الرافدين وجنوبيها. وتطلق عليهم المدوّنات السومرية اسم أمورو أو أَمُورُّم Amurrum (الأموريين) أي الغربيين أو أهل الغرب.
			
		

ويكبيديا
*

----------


## تهراقا

*اذن يمكن ان نقول ان يعقوب عليه السلام قد دخل مصر مع ابناءه في ايام الملك الهكسوسي الثاني اعتمادا على قول قتادة والمقريزي 
ونجد في التوارة في سفر التكوين الاصحاح 46 ما يلي ( نأخذ من التوارة رغم علمنا بتحريفها استئناسا فقط ولسد الثغرات !!! )

5فَقَامَ يَعْقُوبُ مِنْ بِئْرِ سَبْعٍ، وَحَمَلَ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ يَعْقُوبَ أَبَاهُمْ وَأَوْلاَدَهُمْ وَنِسَاءَهُمْ فِي الْعَجَلاَتِ الَّتِي أَرْسَلَ فِرْعَوْنُ لِحَمْلِهِ. 6وَأَخَذُوا مَوَاشِيَهُمْ وَمُقْتَنَاهُمُ الَّذِي اقْتَنَوْا فِي أَرْضِ كَنْعَانَ، وَجَاءُوا إِلَى مِصْرَ. يَعْقُوبُ وَكُلُّ نَسْلِهِ مَعَهُ. 7بَنُوهُ وَبَنُو بَنِيهِ مَعَهُ، وَبَنَاتُهُ وَبَنَاتُ بَنِيهِ وَكُلُّ نَسْلِهِ، جَاءَ بِهِمْ مَعَهُ إِلَى مِصْرَ.
8وَهذِهِ أَسْمَاءُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ الَّذِينَ جَاءُوا إِلَى مِصْرَ: يَعْقُوبُ وَبَنُوهُ. بِكْرُ يَعْقُوبَ رَأُوبَيْنُ. 9وَبَنُو رَأُوبَيْنَ: حَنُوكُ وَفَلُّو وَحَصْرُونُ وَكَرْمِي. 10وَبَنُو شِمْعُونَ: يَمُوئِيلُ وَيَامِينُ وَأُوهَدُ وَيَاكِينُ وَصُوحَرُ وَشَأُولُ ابْنُ الْكَنْعَانِيَّةِ. 11وَبَنُو لاَوِي: جِرْشُونُ وَقَهَاتُ وَمَرَارِي.

واتمنى ان تركزوا جيدا على اخر الاسماء ...بنو لاوي ..جرشون وقهات ومراري 
لانه هام جدا جدا   !!
وبما يعني ان قهات بن لاوي قد دخل مصر مع جده يعقوب ايام هذا الملك الهكسوسي الثاني !!!
ونجد سلسلة نسب موسى عليه السلام كما يلي :
موسي بن عمران بن قاهث بن لاوي بن يعقوب 
اي بين موسي و قاهث جيلين فقط 
و قاهث جاء في عهد الفرعون الهكسوسي الثاني
وبالمنطق نجد ان حفيده موسي جاء في زمن الهكسوس

مع العلم ان 
ثاني ملوك الهكسوس الدي جاء في عهده قاهث حكم مصر 44 سنه
ثالث ملك حكم 36 سنه
رابع ملك حكم 61 سنه
خامس ملك حكم 50 سنه
سادس ملك حكم 49 سنه 
اذن يستحيل يستحيل ان يكون موسي خارج نطاق عصور الهكسوس باي حال من الاحوال 
هذا مايقوله المنطق و كدلك حقائق التاريخ
وبرغم ان هذا هو نفس ماتذكره و تؤكده ايضا جميع المراجع الاسلاميه


*

----------


## تهراقا

*اتابع ...
كما قلت يمكننا ان نقول ان سيدنا يوسف كان داعيا الي كلمة الله وكان مجال دعوته الهكسوس كما بينت في المداخلات السابقة
وثم دعونا نعرج الي قصة سيدنا موسى والي مؤمن آل فرعون وقوله كما جاءت في ايات القرآن الكريم :
( يَا قَوْمِ لَكُمُ الْمُلْكُ الْيَوْمَ ظَاهِرِينَ فِي الأَرْضِ فَمَن يَنصُرُنَا مِن بَأْسِ اللهِ إِن جَاءَنَا )
(وَلَقَدْ جَاءَكُمْ يُوسُفُ مِن قَبْلُ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَمَا زِلْتُمْ فِي شَكٍّ مِّمَّا جَاءَكُمْ بِهِ حَتَّى إِذَا هَلَكَ قُلْتُمْ لَن يَبْعَثَ اللهُ مِن بَعْدِهِ رَسُولاً كَذَلِكَ يُضِلُّ اللهُ مَنْ هُوَ مُسْرِفٌ مُّرْتَابٌ )

ومربط الفرس في  (جاءكم يوسف من قبل ) ..
لمن جاء يوسف بالبينات من قبل ؟
هل جاء للمصريين ؟
ام هل جاء للهكسوس ؟
ام جاء للمصريين والهكسوس ؟

حل هذه الاسئلة يمكن ان تقود لفرعون موسى ...
والاقرب والارجح للصواب ..انه كان مرسلا للهكسوس ..اعتمادا على الاية القرآنية الكريمة :
(و ما ارسلنا من رسول الا بلسان قومه ليبين لهم)(ابراهيم 4)
*

----------


## تهراقا

*انا اعتقد اعتقادا جازما ان الكشف عن فرعون موسى لن يكون الا بالقرآن واياته وتدبرها تدبرا صحيحا 
على العموم شكرا لكم وللاوقات التي قضيتها في موقعكم العامر واذهب وفي نفسي شئ من حتى حيث لم اجد مداخلة واحدة تعقب على ما كتبته ..وقد اجد العذر لتطاول زمن البوست وربما لتكرار المواد المكتوبة فيه وتكرارنا لما كتبه الاخرون !!!
وربما
ربما
لكن في النهاية  وجدت انني وكأني  نفسي  اخاطب نفسي !!!!
وعهدي ان الاخذ والرد ما يزيد المعرفة 
سلام عليكم*

----------


## saidnegm

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد 
الأخوة الأفاضل هذه أول مشاركة لي في هذا المنتدي القيم والذي بصراحة أفادني جدا لكني أستأذنكم في إضافة تعليقات بسيطة أولها أرد بها على الأخ الكريم أحمد المليجي القائل بان الكشف على جثة فرعون أثبت أنه كهلا ويمشي على عصا ولهذا فلايستطيع ركوب العجلات الحربية أرد عليه بأن هذا أمراً عاديا لو علمت أن المصريين القدماء كانوا يتصفون بالقوة الجسمانية فلا مانع من ان يكون رمسيس الثاني هو فرعون موسي خاصة بأن الكشف على جثه رمسيس الثاني أثبتت بأنه مات غرقاً .
اما عن وجود فرعونين أحدهما فرعون التعذيب والثاني فرعون الخروج فإن القرآن الكريم لم يحدثنا عن وجود فرعونيين بل فرعون واحد قال تعالي بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم (( ألم نربك فينا وليدا ولبثت من عمرك سنين وفعلت فعلتك التي فعلت وانت من الكافرين )) صدق الله العظيم .
لو سلمنا بأن مرنبتاح هو فرعون الخروج لكان أخ لموسي الذي تبناه الفرعون ولكانا قريبين في سنهما خاصة إذا علمنا بأن الأنبياء كانوا يبعثون بسن الأربعين .
فلن يكون هناك مجال لمرنبتاح ان يتحدث عن تربية فرعون لموسي .
أرجو أن تقبلوا إضافتي  ولكم الشكر

----------


## وريث تحوتمس 3

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد 
> الأخوة الأفاضل هذه أول مشاركة لي في هذا المنتدي القيم والذي بصراحة أفادني جدا لكني أستأذنكم في إضافة تعليقات بسيطة أولها أرد بها على الأخ الكريم أحمد المليجي القائل بان الكشف على جثة فرعون أثبت أنه كهلا ويمشي على عصا ولهذا فلايستطيع ركوب العجلات الحربية أرد عليه بأن هذا أمراً عاديا لو علمت أن المصريين القدماء كانوا يتصفون بالقوة الجسمانية فلا مانع من ان يكون رمسيس الثاني هو فرعون موسي خاصة بأن الكشف على جثه رمسيس الثاني أثبتت بأنه مات غرقاً .
> اما عن وجود فرعونين أحدهما فرعون التعذيب والثاني فرعون الخروج فإن القرآن الكريم لم يحدثنا عن وجود فرعونيين بل فرعون واحد قال تعالي بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم (( ألم نربك فينا وليدا ولبثت من عمرك سنين وفعلت فعلتك التي فعلت وانت من الكافرين )) صدق الله العظيم .
> لو سلمنا بأن مرنبتاح هو فرعون الخروج لكان أخ لموسي الذي تبناه الفرعون ولكانا قريبين في سنهما خاصة إذا علمنا بأن الأنبياء كانوا يبعثون بسن الأربعين .
> فلن يكون هناك مجال لمرنبتاح ان يتحدث عن تربية فرعون لموسي .
> أرجو أن تقبلوا إضافتي  ولكم الشكر


السادة الأفاضل 
أرجوكم عدم ذكر أى معلومة إلا بعد التأكد من صحتها 
فالملك رع- مسيس  مات بأمراض الشخوخة وقد كان عمره حينها 92 عام 
ومن يدعى أن أجسام الفراعنة كانت عملاقية الحجم أو أنهم كان يزن الواحد منهم طن أو ما شابه من هذة المعلومات فأرجوه ألا يشوه معلوماتنا 
لقد كان المصريون ذوى أجسام عادية جدا 
وعقول عادية جدا 
وذكاء طبيعى جدا
لم يتميزوا عن غيرهم سوى بأنهم أعملوا عقولهم وأستخدموا ذكائهم فى بناء حضارتهم 
أما بخصوص الملك رع - مسيس الثانى والد الملك مري إن بتاح (مرنبتاح )فهو مما يجهله البعض أنه حكم فى أخر عشرين عاما من عمره مشاركة مع ابنه مرى إن بتاح 
فمن الطبيعى أنه لو كان هناك أى خارج عن القانون وذهب الملك ليقبض عليه بنفسه من وجهة نظرهم فهذا بالتأكيد عمل الملك الأكثر شبابا 
أما عن موت الملك رع - مسيس الثانى رحمة الله فلقد أكدت المعاينات فعلا أنه مات على سريره وأنه مات بأمراض اشيخوخة وهناك من العلماء من أكد أنه مات بالزهايمر وأنه كان قد فقد ذاكرته قبل وفاته بوقت قليل 
وهذا الزعم يتسق فعلا مع أن الملك كان سنه كبير جدا إذ كان قد بلغ من العمر 92 عاما كما ذكرت أنفا 
ثم أن القرآن حدثنا عن أن سيدنا موسى وأخوه سيدنا هارون قد ذهبا إلى ملك واحد فلو كان الملك رع - مسيس فلقد كان من دقة القرآن أن قال الله (إذهبا إلى الفرعونين ) وما جاء فى كتاب الله (إذهبا إلى فرعون إنه طغى ) فهذا معناه أنه كان ملك واحد وليس ملكان واحد يحكم والثانى يعطى شرعية فقط لمن يحكم
تحياتى للجميع وتمنياتى بأن نصل لكل ما يفيدنا

----------


## tote_safrote

اتشديت للموضوع الشيق بسبب اراء ابن طيبه و ا/سيد 
و لانى من فتره قصيره كنت واقف ادام قناع يويا ف المتحف ... و ابديت اهتم بكل معلومه تكتب عن يويا و تويا .... و بنتهم الملكه تى ... و اثارتى معلومة ان يويا هو سيدنا يوسف (عليه السلام ) .. ثم انخرطت ف الستون صفحه لا اكل و لا امل ....... 
عايز اقولكوا انا دماغى بتلف من كتر المعلومات و الاراء ... مش قادر اتحيز قوى لاى منها .. بس فكرة ان قصة سيدنا موسى علية السلام كانت ف السودان شدانى شويه ...
بس عندى سؤال بسيط الى ان اعيد قراءة الستون صفحه و ابحث عن بعض المعلومات الجديده
 :Ala: 
يقول تعالى : "إِذْ نَادَاهُ رَبُّهُ بِالْوَادِ الْمُقَدَّسِ طُوًى (16) "سورة النازعات

فى تفسيره قال الحسن: هو واد بفلسطين ، قال ابنُ عباس: واسمه طُوَى
و هناك راى انه أسفل جبل طور سيناء

س : وقف سيدنا موسى ليكلم الله عز و جل .. وامره الله ان يذهب لفرعون و يسأله الهدايه .. اين حدث ذلك .. اين وادى طوى ؟ 

اعتقد ان اجابة هذا السؤال قد تلقى ضوء على خيط قد يهرب من بين ايدينا !!!؟

و الله اعلى و اعلم

 :notme:

----------


## الوان الربيع

الف شكر على الموضوع الشيق و لا نقول الا سبحان الله القادر على كل شيء

----------


## وريث تحوتمس 3

> السادة الأفاضل 
> أرجوكم عدم ذكر أى معلومة إلا بعد التأكد من صحتها 
> فالملك رع- مسيس  مات بأمراض الشخوخة وقد كان عمره حينها 92 عام 
> ومن يدعى أن أجسام الفراعنة كانت عملاقية الحجم أو أنهم كان يزن الواحد منهم طن أو ما شابه من هذة المعلومات فأرجوه ألا يشوه معلوماتنا 
> لقد كان المصريون ذوى أجسام عادية جدا 
> وعقول عادية جدا 
> وذكاء طبيعى جدا
> لم يتميزوا عن غيرهم سوى بأنهم أعملوا عقولهم وأستخدموا ذكائهم فى بناء حضارتهم 
> أما بخصوص الملك رع - مسيس الثانى والد الملك مري إن بتاح (مرنبتاح )فهو مما يجهله البعض أنه حكم فى أخر عشرين عاما من عمره مشاركة مع ابنه مرى إن بتاح 
> ...


أعتذر للأخ سيد نجم على  اسلوبى الذى قد يكون عنيف بشدة ولكن أخى لقد ساءنى بشدة أن كل من يتكلم يتشبث بأن رعميسيس هو فرعون سيدنا موسى ولأنى متأكد من معلوماتى فأنا أنزعج بشدة حين خلط المعلومات الصحيحة مع ما يخرجة اليهود من اشاعات مغرضة تهدف لإثبات صحة كتابهم بأى شكل وبأى ثمن 
حتى لو كان الثمن التعدى على أحد عظماء تاريخنا الواسع 
وربما كان هدفهم الأول هو تدمير تاريخنا والرجال الذين يجب أن نقدرهم ونحترمهم
تحيتى وإعتذارى مرة أخرى

----------


## توتي 1

السلام عليكم 
 قرأت الموضوع ووجدت انه رائع رغم وجود نقاط يصعب مناقشتها لطول البحث فيها ولكن اشكر لكم المجهود الرائع
 أخوكم / توتي 1 ** طارق / استاذ التاريخ  :Robot:  :Fear2:

----------


## سيد جعيتم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وحشتونى جميعاً وأتمنى أن تكونوا بخير . ارحب بالأخوة الذين شرفونا بمشاركات جديدة وكلها قيمة . سأعود اليكم بعد قرأة متأنية للمناقشة . دمتم بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

وحشتونى يا جماعة لذا أرسل سلامى وتحياتى لكم جميعاً.
سبق لى أن رجحت أن " أمنحتب الثالث " ( 1397 – 1360 ق . م ) – والد الملك " إخناتون " هو الفرعون الذى حدثت القصة في عهده وأن كنت قد توقفت أمام بعض الأسئلة منها أن الإسرائليين كانوا يقطنون في الشمال بينما الفرعون كانت عاصمته في الجنوب كما أن مياه نهر النيل تتجه من الجنوب للشمال ولا يعقل أن يسير التابوت الذى وضعت فيه أم موسى وليدها فيه سار عكس التيار والمسافة الكبيرة ووجود الطفل بدون طعام أو ماء .
اليوم خطر لى خاطر أظنه يمكن مناقشته .
1-	عائلة موسى كانت تعمل لدى الفرعون خاصة أخته وهو ما أتاح لها الحرية في الدخول والخروج من وإلى قصر الفرعون .
2-	اسرة موسى كانت تسكن أعلى النهر لذا كانت المسافة من وقت أن وضع الوليد في التابوت وحتى العصور عليه مسافة قصيرة أتاحت لأخته مراقبة التابوت حتى وصوله لقصر الفرعون ( وقالت لأخته قصيه فبصرت به عن جنب وهم لا يشعرون‏).
3-	على الرغم من تربية الفرعون لموسى إلا أنه لم يعتبره ابنه (قال ألم نربك فينا وليدا ولبثت فينا من عمرك سنين ) وأعتقد أن الفرعون رزق بأبناء بعدما ربى موسى ومنهم أمنحتب الرابع أخناتون وكانت له أكثر من زوجة غير الملكة تى كما أنه كان زير نساء كما قال المؤرخين ومن هنا كانت دعوة التوحيد والوصايا العشر الخاصة بأخناتون الشبيهة بوصايا سيدنا موسى ولو أن التوحيد في الأسرة الثامنة عشر كان سابق لعهد أمنحتب الثالث .
4-	أشك في سن سيدنا موسى عند خروجه خائفاً من مصر وذهابه لمدين وأرجح أنه كان في العشرينات وقتها بدليل قوته أثناء سقى الغنم الخاص ببنات سيدنا شعيب ( فسقى لهما ثم تولى إلى الظل فقال رب إني لما أنزلت إلي من خير فقير).
أنتظر أرائكم ودمتم بخير

----------


## تهراقا

مرة اخري نعود بعد ان تلاحقت مداخلات الاخوان في هذا الموضوع الشيق والمثبت دينيا والمختلف عليه تاريخيا 
لنضحك مع الباحث سيد قمني وهو يخرج لنا بعد بحث طويل عريض في كتابه (النبي موسى واخر ايام تل العمارنة ) ان امنحتب الرابع (اخناتون ) هو النبي موسى وهو الملك اوديب في الوقت نفسه وهو الملك الاعمى وهو الملك الاعرج في نفس الوقت !!
الحقيقة مع جهده الواضح والوافر فان ما يخرج به مثير للضحك في الغالب لانه يعتمد على مدخلات او معطيات لسانية (كلامية ) ليبني عليها ومن ثم ليخرج احداث تاريخية لتكون النتيجة وليداً مشوها ومضحكا كما ذكرت آنفا في الملك الاعرج الاعمي اوديب اخناتون موسى !!!
وفي النهاية وقف به حماره ...عند نقطة مفصلية لم يجد لها حلا او تخريجا مناسبا ..
ان كان اخناتون هو موسى فمن يكون فرعونه ؟
هل هو الملك بيبي ..ام توت عنخ امون ؟
ومع فترات حكمهم القصيرة والتى لا تتلائم مع القصة التوراتية  ؟
ربما الشئ الوحيد الذي لايختلف عليه ان فترة تل العمارنة مرحلة مليئة بالاحداث التاريخية الجسام والتي لم يصلنا منها الا بعض النتف الصغيرة .. ربما يكون فيها حل لكثير من الامور الغامضة وللاسف فانها ابيدت تماما بعد عودة الديانة الامونية مرة اخرى .
لذا اقول ان فرضية ان يكون امنحتب الثالث هو الفرعون المطلوب ربما فرضية ارجح من غيرها  لسبب ربما فات على البعض ان يستعرضه وهو كالتالي  ودعوني اضيفه  لخواطر الاخ جعيتم :

دولة قوية (مصر )..
وملكها قوي (فرعوزن موسى ) ...
يخرج جماعة كبيرة منها (600 الف حسب قول التوارة العبرية ) 
ومن ثم يموت ملكها بسبب هذا الخروج 
ومن ثم يتوه هذا الجمع لمدة 40 عاما في تخوم هذه الدولة ...
 ولايحاربها الملك القادم بعد (فرعون موسى )....
بل يترك هذا الجمع الكبير المهدد لسلامة بلده  دون عقاب ...ودون ان يقوم بواجبات اي ملك محترم لسلامة ملكه وبلده ...
هذا ان ضربنا صفحا عن تركهم ليغزو منطقة كانت تقع ضمن الامبراطورية الفرعونية في ذلك العهد (منطقة فلسطين ) !!!
اليس هذا شيئا عجيبا ومستغربا ؟
ام هل يا تري ..عقد هذا الجمع الخارج معاهدة صلح هي الاخري مع مصر الفرعونية كما حدث لاحقا مع السادات حتى لا يلاحقوا ؟
اسئلة حائرة لا اجد اجوبة اطمئن لها ...!!!
وربما تكون الاجابات في تلك الفترة الملتبسة في التاريخ (فترة تل العمارنة ) !!!
شخصيا كنت اقنع نفسي ..ربما ان اخناتون (الملك التالي لفرعون موسى ) كان من المؤمنيين برسالة موسى ..لذا ترك  الحبل على الغارب لهذه الفئة الخارجة ..
وربما مصداقا لهذا نجد تلك الاستغاثات الكثيرة والمتوالية اليه من حكام دويلات فلسطين  وعدم استجابته و نجدتهم  !!!

----------


## تهراقا

المثير للغرابة في هذه الفترة العمارنية المظلمة معرفيا بالنسبة الينا ان يتجاذب الكتاب واهل التاريخ في الملك اخناتون فيرفعه البعض الي درجة النبوة مابين القول بانه النبي موسى وتارة بانه ذو القرنين وتارة بانه استاذا لموسى كقول فرويد العالم النفساني الخ
بينما نجد في الطرف الاخر من يعتبره اوديب الملك والبعض فرعون موسى والبعض ممارسا لسفاح القربي ومؤسسا لفن اباحي لم يحدث مثله في الفن الفرعوني طوال عهده
اخناتون مرة ملاك
ومرة شيطان
والحقيقة غائبة ..كما غابت اثار تل العمارنة 
انا اعتقد ربما يكون الحل بالكشف عن هذه الفترة التاريخية واعتقد ان الكثير من رواد هذا المنتدي من طلاب التاريخ ممن يمكن لهم البحث عن المزيد لكشف غموضها 
دون ان ننسى سيناء والتي يمكن ان نجد فيها الحل ايضا
تل العمارنة وسيناء ...وما سيتمخض عن الكشوفات الاثرية فيهما يمكن لهما استجلاء الكثير من الغموض

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأستاذ الفاضل / تهراقا
مرحباً بك وبتحليلك المنطقى . بخصوص سيد القمنى فهذا الرجل له شطحات كثيرة وسبق أن اشرت إلى شطحاته فى مشاركات سابقة . 
بحساب فترة دخول سيدنا إبراهيم لمصر ثم دخول سيدنا يوسف وسيدنا يعقوب وقومهم أيام أقاربهم من الهكسوس فأننى رجحت أمنحتب الثالث وإن كان كثيرين أختلفوا معى ومعهم حججهم القوية مثل الصديق ابن طيبة الذى رجح أن القصة لم تكن فى أرض مصرنا الحاليه وأبنى الصاعق الذى قال أنه رمسيس الحادى عشر أخر فراعين الأسرة 19 . كما اشير لترجيحات الصديق الغائب عنا / طارق شكرى ولا أنسى الرأى المحترم للصديق غريب الدار .
أما عن أخناتون على الرغم من أننى أحببته وأصطحبته فى رحلات ضمن قصص الفتها وهى موجودة بالمنتدى فأننى أقول أنه لم يكن نبياً ولم يكن ذلك الرجل الذى يحلوا للبعض تصويره على أنه أتى بديانة لتوحيد رب الشمس أو خالقها ولست مع ما قيل عنه حتى أن البعض قال أنه سيدنا إبراهيم وقد كتبت موضوع فى قاعة التاريخ أسمه ( أخناتون ما له وما عليه ) . وشطح البعض فقالوا أن موسى من أصل مصرى وأنه خرج ومعه 600 الف فى حملة على أعداء مصر ومنهم من قال والعياذ بالله أنه أبن غير شرعى للملة حتشبسوت .فى إنتظار باقى الأصدقاء
شكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## تهراقا

الاستاذ الكريم /جعيتم
اولا شكرا لك انك اوضحت لنا باختصار ما طرحه الاخوان الكرام في هذه المسألة حيث ان مراجعة كامل هذا البوست ربما يستغرق اياما لاستيعابه
و شخصيا  اجد ميلا لموافقتك بان امنحتب الثالث هو الفرعون المعني  لعدة اسباب وجيهة ..وان لم اسقط بعد فرضية الاخ ابن طيبة فهي فرضية جديرة بالانتباه ايضا وربما تتوافق مع بعض ما خرج به الاستاذ كمال صليبي في كتبه

----------


## منتهى الروح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

سلامي لكل اعضاء هذا المنتدى الغالي ولكل من شارك في هذا الموضوع المثيرررر 

وسلامي للعضو الجديد تهراقا ..ولمداخلته الاكثر من رائعه ...

وسلامي لك والدي القدير سيد جعيتم ..فقد افتقدت هذا المنتدى بكل مافيه ...غريب الدار ...ابن طيبه ..ذو رأي رشيد وكل من شارك في هذا الموضوع 

وعذراً لتغيبي عنه ...فقد رزقت والحمد لله بطفل ...كان هوا السبب في تغيبي عنكم ...

اتمنى لكم وافر الصحه ولكم جل الاحترام ...

----------


## ابن طيبة

*اهلا بك اختنا الفاضلة منتهي الروح*
*بارك الله لك في الموهوب لك، وشكرت الواهب، وبلغ أشده، ورزقت بره*
*اللهم امين*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> لذا اقول ان فرضية ان يكون امنحتب الثالث هو الفرعون المطلوب ربما فرضية ارجح من غيرها لسبب ربما فات على البعض ان يستعرضه وهو كالتالي ودعوني اضيفه لخواطر الاخ جعيتم : 
> دولة قوية (مصر )..
> وملكها قوي (فرعوزن موسى ) ...
> يخرج جماعة كبيرة منها (600 الف حسب قول التوارة العبرية ) 
> ومن ثم يموت ملكها بسبب هذا الخروج 
> ومن ثم يتوه هذا الجمع لمدة 40 عاما في تخوم هذه الدولة ...
> ولايحاربها الملك القادم بعد (فرعون موسى )....
> بل يترك هذا الجمع الكبير المهدد لسلامة بلده دون عقاب ...ودون ان يقوم بواجبات اي ملك محترم لسلامة ملكه وبلده ...
> هذا ان ضربنا صفحا عن تركهم ليغزو منطقة كانت تقع ضمن الامبراطورية الفرعونية في ذلك العهد (منطقة فلسطين ) !!!
> ...





> الله الله يا اخ طارق
> رائعة تحليلاتك
> و لكن اصبر معي ما رايك في النقاط التالية
> 1-متي كان قدماء المصريين يعتمدون في بناؤهم علي الطين؟ اليس فرعون هو القائل لهامان (فاوقد لي علي الطين) متي كنا نعتمد علي الطين لنبني صروحا علما بان كل صروحنا من اهرامات و مسلات و معابد قد قدت من الصخر منذ ما قبل عصر الاسرات حتي سقوط الاسرة الثلاثين؟
> 2-اليس غريبا ان يقول فرعون (و هذه الانهار تجري من تحتي) غريبة جدا كلمة الانهار و لماذا لم يكتفي بكلمة نهر
> 3-هل لاحظت في السياق القراني ان المولي عز و جل يتحدث عن فرعونين و غريب ان يحدث ذلك فان كان فان الصدفة تجعل زوجة اولاهما تتبني موسي و تجعل اخراهما تؤمن بالله الواحد القهار علي يد موسي ايضا و حاشي لله ان يكون في القران اي لبس و غموض
> 4- نحن نبحث اخي الفاضل عن ملك واحد عاصر ميلاد موسي و مات غريقا اثناء خروج موسي من مصر
> 5- اين مدين هل هي في الاردن كما يزعم البعض ام باليمن
> 6- اين حدثت فترة التيه و كيف ترك ملوك مصر ممن تلوا فرعون هؤلاء الشرذمة القليلون يمرحون كيف شاءوا في سيناء لمدة اربعون سنة ثم يتركوهم ليكونوا نواة التي من خلالها تنشا مملكة اسرائيل
> ...


*اعتقد اخي تهراقا انه تم مناقشة النقطة التي اشرت اليها من قبل و الخاصة بلماذا لم يحارب خلف فرعون موسي بني اسرائيل*
*مع العلم ان خلف فرعون موسي لم يكونوا من قومه مصداقا لقوله تعالي و اورثناها قوما اخرين*
*دمت بخير
**
*

----------


## تهراقا

شكرا للتوضيح اخي ابن طيبة ..ربما كثرة المادة الموجودة بالبوست اضافة الي طوله الشديد ما فوت علينا بعض المداخلات المهمة

عوداً على بدء ...اقول ان المسألة في جانبها الاساسي في هذه القضية هي محاولة مقارنة ما خرجت به الحفريات والتنقيبات والاكتشافات الاثرية التاريخية والاركولوجية بالنسبة للتاريخ الفرعوني ومن ثم مقارنته بما ورد في التوارة
وللاسف ان معظم بدايات الحفريات في الشأن الفرعوني كان من اجل (علم الاثار التوراتي ) بداية من الحملة الفرنسية ومن ثم لفترة لاحقة طويلة .. ومن ثم محاولة بناء كامل التاريخ الفرعوني لكي يأتي على صيغة التاريخ التوراتي !!!
وبصيعة اخرى ..ان البحث عن الاثار الفرعونية لم يكن لهدف البحث عن الاثار في حد ذاتها ...بل للبحث عن التاريخ التوراتي بين ركامه
ودعوني اقولها لكم بصراحة ... رغم علمي ان الكثير سيعارضني فيما ساذهب اليه .. وانتم ربما المتخصصون اكثر مني في هذا الشأن !! ان القناعة الحاصلة الان بتشكيل التاريخ الفرعوني الحالي الان يشوبه الكثير من المأخذ وفيه ما فيه 
واذا اعرضنا عن الجدل الذي اتلمسه في بعض المنتديات والمنابر عن صدقية ترجمة الحرف الهيروغلوفي حسب تخريجات شامبيلون
فان الاساس الذي بني عليه تخريج ورصف الاسر الفرعونية  بصيغته الحالية  فيه كثير من النظر ايضا ويحتاج الي كثير من المراجعة !!
واعتقد ان قائمة مانيتون بقراءتها بصورة مختلفة ...  ربما يكون فيها الحل !!
وقصدي باعتباره قائمة تسجيلية بمقابر واهرامات ملوك الفراعنة
وليس سجلا متتابعا لتاريخ اسر فرعونية 
وربما لاحظ كثير منكم عدم اتساق ما عرضه هيرودت في تاريخه اضافة الي بيليني وبعض الكتاب الاقباط المسيحيين مع قوائم مانيتون !!!
هل الامر يحتاج لمراجعة اخري ..ام اكون مخطئا بطلبي ... وقد رفعت اقلام وجفت الصحف ؟

----------


## تهراقا

وبالعودة الي ما قرأناه من نتف متناثرة عن تاريخ مانيتون اضافة الي تاريخ يوسفيوس نجد صعوبة في ادماجهما مع التاريخ الفرعوني والذي تعلمه الان بصورة اكاديمية  !!!
 هذه بعض رؤوس اقلام ...اتمني ان يتم مناقشتها اذا رغبتم
والدعوة موجهة للمختصيين بهذا الشأن لاغناء هذا البوست

----------


## ابن طيبة

> شكرا للتوضيح اخي ابن طيبة ..ربما كثرة المادة الموجودة بالبوست اضافة الي طوله الشديد ما فوت علينا بعض المداخلات المهمة
> 
> عوداً على بدء ...اقول ان المسألة في جانبها الاساسي في هذه القضية هي محاولة مقارنة ما خرجت به الحفريات والتنقيبات والاكتشافات الاثرية التاريخية والاركولوجية بالنسبة للتاريخ الفرعوني ومن ثم مقارنته بما ورد في التوارة
> وللاسف ان معظم بدايات الحفريات في الشأن الفرعوني كان من اجل (علم الاثار التوراتي ) بداية من الحملة الفرنسية ومن ثم لفترة لاحقة طويلة .. ومن ثم محاولة بناء كامل التاريخ الفرعوني لكي يأتي على صيغة التاريخ التوراتي !!!
> وبصيعة اخرى ..ان البحث عن الاثار الفرعونية لم يكن لهدف البحث عن الاثار في حد ذاتها ...بل للبحث عن التاريخ التوراتي بين ركامه
> ودعوني اقولها لكم بصراحة ... رغم علمي ان الكثير سيعارضني فيما ساذهب اليه .. وانتم ربما المتخصصون اكثر مني في هذا الشأن !! ان القناعة الحاصلة الان بتشكيل التاريخ الفرعوني الحالي الان يشوبه الكثير من المأخذ وفيه ما فيه 
> واذا اعرضنا عن الجدل الذي اتلمسه في بعض المنتديات والمنابر عن صدقية ترجمة الحرف الهيروغلوفي حسب تخريجات شامبيلون
> فان الاساس الذي بني عليه تخريج ورصف الاسر الفرعونية بصيغته الحالية فيه كثير من النظر ايضا ويحتاج الي كثير من المراجعة !!
> واعتقد ان قائمة مانيتون بقراءتها بصورة مختلفة ... ربما يكون فيها الحل !!
> ...


*بل دعني اتفق معك اخي الفاضل تهراقا تمام الاتفاق*
*نعم اخي كل ما اشرت اليه صحيح تمام الصحة بل ان هناك فريقا كبيرا من علماء الاثار الاسرائيليين اخذوا يسلمون بعد ما حازوه من اكتشافات في فلسطين المحتلة و التي اثبتت عدم صحة الرواية التوراتية بل تاكيداتهم ان اي من الاثار المكتشفة لا تدعم من قريب او بعيد الرواية التوراتية* 
*اما عن الاثار المصرية فكما تري لن تجد فيها ما يشير من قريب او بعيد عن قصة موسي و فرعون بل لن تجد فيها مايشير الي قصة يوسف عليه السلام رغم انه نال احد المناصب المهمة في مصر و هذا مدعاة ان نصاب بالحيرة*
*اما عن تخريجات شامبليون فاكاد اجزم ان بها خطا ما و لكن هذا الخطا يستطيع ان يكتشفه علماء اللغة الهيروغليفية المتخصصين*
*نعم الامر يحتاج الي مراجعة و مراجعة جذرية*
*يجب ان تعاد كتابة التاريخ بايد ابنائه لا بايد هيرودوت و لا يوسفوس في العصر القديم و لا بايد جيمس هنري برستد او جاردنر في العصر الحديث*
*نريد ان يكتب التاريخ بايد مصرية لا تعرف للهوي في نفسها سببا*

----------


## تهراقا

الاخ الكريم ابن طيبة
حقيقة انا في غاية السعادة  باتفاقك معي !!!
الامر الان بيد الشباب من دارسي التاريخ بمصر لنخرج من آسار الخط الاروبي والتفسير التوراتي للتاريخ الفرعوني ومحاولة لي عنق الخقيقة لتتماشي مع ما يبغون !!!
هل يمكن ان يتم هذا ؟
ام ان هنالك محاذير ؟
هل نجد بعض العباقرة من الشباب المصري من يمكن له القيام بترتيب التاريخ الفرعوني كما هو ..وليس كما يريده الاخرون ؟ 
وانا في الحقيقة لست بمصري ..جنسية ..وان كنته حبا لاهلها وتاريخها
حاشية :
ما اثبتته الحفريات الحقيقية بفلسطين وبلاد الشام ..ان يهود (يهوذا ) مجرد فرع من فروع الكنعانية تمايزت في فترة لاحقة ومتأخرة باستلابها الموروث الكنعاني بواسطة كهنتها وليست ظاهرة منفصلة
انما مجرد لاحقة للفسيفساء العامة  لكنعان مثلهم مثل الاراميين (الدمشقيين ) والفنيقيين والفلستنيين والاموريين الخ

----------


## تهراقا

والاهم :
هل قاعدة المعلومات العامة المتوافرة الان ...يمكن بواسطتها كتابة التاريخ الفرعوني بصورة مختلفة ؟
ام ان الخروج من اسر التخريج الاروبي والتوراتي للتاريخ الفرعوني صعب ؟

----------


## غريب الدار

أخوتي الأفاضل بعد التحية و السلام 
أهنئكم بدخولنا الأيام المباركة و قرب حلول رمضان الكريم 

و أهنئكم بعودة أخي بن طيبة 

و أهنئكم بعودة  أختي منتهى الروح
و الحمد لله على السلامة و ألف مبروك ما رزقتي به و ربنا يبارك فيه و في الجميع

تحياتي لكم جميعا

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأخت الفاضلة / منتهى الروح
بارك الله فى مولودك وحفظه وجعله لك ولوالده الأبن الصالح .
لى عودة مع جميع الأحباب . سلامى للجميع وكل عام وانتم طيبين

----------


## منتهى الروح

والدي القدير سيد ابراهيم 

ابن طيبه 

غريب الدار 


حياكم الله اساتذتي الافاضل وهذا من كرم اصلكم وبارك الله فيكم

----------


## سيد جعيتم

لى عودة بمشيئة الله للحديث عن التشابه الموجود بين الوصايا العشرى لسيدنا موسى عليه السلام وما جاء بوصايا أخناتون مما يرجح أنهم قد تربوا معاً وأن أخناتون أخذ من سيدنا موسى وهذا يدعم نظريتى بأن أمنحتب الثالث والد اخناتون هو فرعون الخروج .
اشكركم جميعاً ودمتم بخير

----------


## alaasadic

عمي الفاضل الكريم المبجل المحترم
رمضان كريم ... وتقبل الله منا ومنكم الصيام والقيام وصالح الأعمال ... أدامه الله عليك وعلي الأسرة الكريمة والأمة الإسلامية باليمن والبركات
مرفق لسيادتك جزء من كتاب قصص ومعاني من جمعي وإعدادي   [ame="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?p=1310767#post1310767"]http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?p=1310767#post1310767[/ame]
أبنك د. علاء صادق

----------


## منتهى الروح

كل عام والكل بخير ورمضان كريم

----------


## سيد جعيتم

أبنى العزيز الدكتور/ علاء صادق
مرحباً بك يا ابنى العزيز . مشاركتك إضافة للموضوع . اعتذر عن التأخير لإنشغالى فى الإشراف على القاعات الدينية ( لقاءات فى حب الله وقاعاتها الفرعية . وانت تعلم أن هذه القاعات تحتاج كل الوقت خاصة فى هذا الشهر الكريم . سأدخل للرابط الموجود فى مشاركتك الكريمة . اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

كل عام وأنتم طيبين  والأمة الإسلامية بخير وصحة وسعادة وتحية خاصة للأبنة منتهى الروح . اشكركم ودمتم بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

هذه بعض السئلة التى طرحها فى قاعة لقاءات فى حب الله أحد السادة الأعضاء وهى منقولة من موقع عمر خالد وقد وضعت إجاباتى عليها مع عدم الألتزام بترتيب الأسئلة وقد جمعت بعضها وأجبت عليها إجابة واحدة لصلتها ببعضها . وأطمع فى أرائكم فى إجاباتى أو إجابات من عندكم ,

1- سؤال (1) لماذا كان فرعون يذبح الذكور ويترك النساء ، هل صحيح لمجرد أن راي حلما أن غلاما من بني اسرائيل سياخذ ملكه .. هل هذا سبب كافي أم تعتقد أن هناك اسباب اخري؟

الإجابة :ماذا كنا نتوقع من فرعون وقد أخبره الكهنة بنبؤة مفادها أن مقتله وزوال ملكه سيكون على يد فتى من بنى إسرائيل ؟ طبعاً أخذ فرعون بتفسير الكهنة ثم أن تركه للنساء كان الغرض منه استمرار عملهم فى خدمة القصور والبيوت ولم يكن بغرض استخدامهم فى ما ذهب إليه البعض من تلميحات تقول أن زيادة عدد النساء سيسهل انجرارهم نحو الرزيلة . ثم أن علية القوم من الطبقة الحاكمة كانت تسير على تقليد أستنه الفرعون فى الزواج من أجمل جميلات بنات المصريين واستقدامهم لأجمل بنات الملوك من الدول المجاورة للزواج بهم وهذا ما فعله بالضبط أمنحتب الثالث والد أخناتون والذى أرجح أنه فرعون موسى . ولم ينسى المصريين أنهم استقبلوا بني إسرائيل عندما أستقدمهم سيدنا يوسف وأسكنوهم بينهم وأطعموهم فما كان منهم إلا أنهم خانوا المصرين وتعاونوا مع الهكسوس . ثم أن المولى سبحانه أنزل محبة سيدنا موسى فى قلب السيدة أسية قَالَتِ امْرَأَتُ فِرْعَوْنَ قُرَّتُ عَيْنٍ لِّي وَلَكَ لَا تَقْتُلُوهُ عَسَى أَن يَنفَعَنَا أَوْ نَتَّخِذَهُ وَلَدًا وَهُمْ لَا يَشْعُرُونَ ( القصص 9 ) زوجة الفرعون ولم تكن قد رزقت بطفل فنزل فرعون على رغبته وأبقى على الوليد المنتشل من الماء وأطلقوا عليه لقب أبن الماء ( موسى ) أى أن الاسم مصرى ولا أنسى أن فرعون أراد أولاد فتزوج بعد السيدة أسية بزوجة من عامة الشعب هى الملكة تى أم أخناتون كما أنه استقدم جميلات بنات الملوك وتزوجهم
2- سؤال 2- ما هي في رايك الاهدف الاسياسية لرسالة موسى ؟ هل هي انقاذ بني اسرائيل أم دعوة فرعون للايمان أم ماذا؟
سؤال 3- أين المصريين في دعوة موسى، ولماذا لم يقم بدعوتهم؟
سؤال (7 )ممكن تحلل معاي شخصية أخت موسى التي سارت على الشاطئ بجوار الصندوق الذي يسير في النيل حتى وصلت لبيت فرعون ومن أيت اتتها الجرأة لتدخل قصر فرعون وكيف احتالت على الحراس حتى دخلت، حتى وقفت امام فرعون تعرض خدماتها بقوة ولم يشكوا فيها، اي شخصية هذه يا بنات؟
الإجابة :الهدف الرئيسي لرسالة سيدنا موسى كان هو نفسه هدف كل الأنبياء وهو الدعوة لعبادة الله وحده وأيضاً لإنقاذ بنى إسرائيل مما تعرضوا له على يد المصريين والخروج بهم إلى أرض الميعاد التى رفضوا الدخول اليها فكان حكم الله عليهم بالتيه ويجب أن نؤمن أن جميع الرسالات من آدم عليه السلام الى خاتم الأنبياء والمرسلين سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم رسالة واحدة في مصدرها وغايتها الدعوة لعبادة الله وأنا لست مع التفسير بأن سيدنا موسى أرسل لهداية بنوا إسرائيل فقط بل لهداية كل المصريين ومنهم فرعون نفسه بدليل أنه عندما شعر بالموت غرقاً قال وجاوَزْنا ببني إسرائيل البحر، فأَتْبَعهم فرعونُ وجنوده بَغْياً وعَدْواً، حتى إذا أدركه الغرق قال: آمنتُ أنه لا إله إلاّ الذي آمنَتْ به بنو إسرائيل، وأنا مِن المسلمين. الآن وقد عصَيْتُ قبْلُ وكنتُ من المفسِدين. فاليومَ ننجِّيك ببدنِك لتكون لمَن خلْفَك آيةً (آيات 90 92) وهذا يدل أن الدعوة كانت عامة لكل البشر



سؤال 4 - قالت أخت موسى ((هل أدلكم على أهل بيت يكفلونه)) كيف عرفت انه سيرضع من أمه أم أنها كانت مغامرة منها؟
سؤال (8) تخيل معي مشهد القاء أم لابنها في النيل ، كيف اتت بشجاعة لتقدر على ذلك؟وكيف اطمأنت أن تفعل ذلك مع أن الوحي الذي اتاها لم يكن كوحي الانبياء ولكن كان الهاما من الله في قلبها
الإجابة :وَأَصْبَحَ فُؤَادُ أُمِّ مُوسَى فَارِغًا إِن كَادَتْ لَتُبْدِي بِهِ لَوْلَا أَن رَّبَطْنَا عَلَى قَلْبِهَا لِتَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ ( القصص 10 )
لم تلقى أم موسى بوليدها فى اليم عقب ولادته مباشرة وظل الطفل فى حضن أمه حتى خشت الأم من وصول الأمر للفرعون خاصة أنهم ممن كانوا يجاورون القصر لعمل أخت موسى فيه
وهذا يفسر كيفية دخولها القصر بسهولة وَقَالَتْ لِأُخْتِهِ قُصِّيهِ فَبَصُرَتْ بِهِ عَن جُنُبٍ وَهُمْ لَا يَشْعُرُونَ (القصص 11).
وكما نعلم أن ألطفل يعرف رائحة أمه وبهذا رفض سيدنا موسى المراضع ولا ننسى أن الله سبحانه حرم عليه كل المراضع وَحَرَّمْنَا عَلَيْهِ الْمَرَاضِعَ مِن قَبْلُ فَقَالَتْ هَلْ أَدُلُّكُمْ عَلَى أَهْلِ بَيْتٍ يَكْفُلُونَهُ لَكُمْ وَهُمْ لَهُ نَاصِحُونَ ( القصص 12 )


5- سؤال (5) تخيل معي أم موسى وهي تدخل قصر فرعون والرضيع موسى يبكي يرفض الرضاعة من باقي المراضع وبمجرد ان وصلت اليه سكت ورضع في هدوء. كيف لم يشكوا انها أمه وكيف سيطرت هي على مشاعرها وفرحتها ، من يتخيل معي هذا المشهد؟
الإجابة :ربط المولى على قلب أم موسى ثم أن عودة وليدها أليها كان بأمر الله فَرَدَدْنَاهُ إِلَى أُمِّهِ كَيْ تَقَرَّ عَيْنُهَا وَلَا تَحْزَنَ وَلِتَعْلَمَ أَنَّ وَعْدَ اللَّهِ حَقٌّ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَهُمْ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ ( القصص 12 )

6- لماذا لم يذكر والد موسى في القصة؟ أنا ليس عندي اجابة لكن تعالوا نفكر.سؤال (6)
الإجابة : لأنه كان متوفى فى هذا الوقت

سؤال (9) تخيل معي شخصية امراة فرعون ، ترى أكانت شخصية قوية أم ضعيفة ، مسيطرة أم مغلوبة على أمرها؟
الإجابة : كانت مؤمنة وتملك قوة الإيمان ولا ننسى أن سيدنا يوسف لم يكن ببعيد وكذلك سيدنا يعقوب وأكيد كانت متأثرة بدعوتهم ثم لا ننسى أن مصر كان بها مؤمنين من ايام سيدنا أدريس وكان فى بلاط الفرعون رجل يكتم إيمانه كما أن من أنذر سيدنا موسى ليهرب بعد قتله للمصرى كان أيضاً مؤمناً .
وَدَخَلَ الْمَدِينَةَ عَلَى حِينِ غَفْلَةٍ مِّنْ أَهْلِهَا فَوَجَدَ فِيهَا رَجُلَيْنِ يَقْتَتِلَانِ هَذَا مِن شِيعَتِهِ وَهَذَا مِنْ عَدُوِّهِ فَاسْتَغَاثَهُ الَّذِي مِن شِيعَتِهِ عَلَى الَّذِي مِنْ عَدُوِّهِ فَوَكَزَهُ مُوسَى فَقَضَى عَلَيْهِ قَالَ هَذَا مِنْ عَمَلِ الشَّيْطَانِ إِنَّهُ عَدُوٌّ مُّضِلٌّ مُّبِينٌ ( القصص 15 )
وَجَاء رَجُلٌ مِّنْ أَقْصَى الْمَدِينَةِ يَسْعَى قَالَ يَا مُوسَى إِنَّ الْمَلَأَ يَأْتَمِرُونَ بِكَ لِيَقْتُلُوكَ فَاخْرُجْ إِنِّي لَكَ مِنَ النَّاصِحِينَ( القصص 20 )
وَقَالَ رَجُلٌ مُؤْمِنٌ مِنْ آلِ فِرْعَوْنَ يَكْتُمُ إِيمَانَهُ( سورة غافر 28 )

سؤال ( 10 ) ما هي في رايك حكمة الله في ان يتربي موسى في قصر فرعون؟
الإجابة : حكمة الخالق يا اخى فى أن يتربى موسى فى حماية الفرعون ويتربى تربية الأمراء فيشب قوياً متعلماً نبيل .
اشكركم ودمتم بخير

----------


## ابن طيبة

*بسم الله ما شاء الله
اجابات وافية شافية والدنا الحبيب سيد ابراهيم و هل بعد ذلك اجابة
و لكن هناك جدل غريب نراه علي صفحات النت الان حول الهدف من رسالة سيدنا موسي و كان الراي الغالب و الارجح ما ذهبتم اليه 




			
				الإجابة :الهدف الرئيسي لرسالة سيدنا موسى كان هو نفسه هدف كل الأنبياء وهو الدعوة لعبادة الله وحده وأيضاً لإنقاذ بنى إسرائيل مما تعرضوا له على يد المصريين والخروج بهم إلى أرض الميعاد التى رفضوا الدخول اليها فكان حكم الله عليهم بالتيه ويجب أن نؤمن أن جميع الرسالات من آدم عليه السلام الى خاتم الأنبياء والمرسلين سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم رسالة واحدة في مصدرها وغايتها الدعوة لعبادة الله وأنا لست مع التفسير بأن سيدنا موسى أرسل لهداية بنوا إسرائيل فقط بل لهداية كل المصريين ومنهم فرعون نفسه بدليل أنه عندما شعر بالموت غرقاً قال وجاوَزْنا ببني إسرائيل البحر، فأَتْبَعهم فرعونُ وجنوده بَغْياً وعَدْواً، حتى إذا أدركه الغرق قال: آمنتُ أنه لا إله إلاّ الذي آمنَتْ به بنو إسرائيل، وأنا مِن المسلمين. الآن وقد عصَيْتُ قبْلُ وكنتُ من المفسِدين. فاليومَ ننجِّيك ببدنِك لتكون لمَن خلْفَك آيةً (آيات 90 92) وهذا يدل أن الدعوة كانت عامة لكل البشر
			
		

بارك الله فيك استاذنا الجليل*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> *بسم الله ما شاء الله
> اجابات وافية شافية والدنا الحبيب سيد ابراهيم و هل بعد ذلك اجابة
> و لكن هناك جدل غريب نراه علي صفحات النت الان حول الهدف من رسالة سيدنا موسي و كان الراي الغالب و الارجح ما ذهبتم اليه 
> 
> بارك الله فيك استاذنا الجليل*


صديقى الغالى/ ابن طيبة
وحشتنى يا راجل يا طيب . اشكرك على تواصلك ومشاركتك ورايك الذى السعدنى . دمت بخير

----------


## farazdaq

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته

بدأت بقراءة الموضوع من أوله و لم أتمه بعد ، و هو حقيقة موضوع شيق و متعدد الأطراف ، و أكون سعيدا أن أدلو بدلوي فيه و أشارك الاخوة بعض المعلومات المتواضعة التي ارجو أن تسهم في الوصول الى الحقيقة .

في مسألة تحديد فترة حكم سليمان عليه السلام ، هناك مؤشران يحددان امتداد هذه الفترة :

- حسب القرآن الكريم ، استعمل داوود عليه السلام الحديد و "علمه" الله صناعته هو و آله، بل ألان له الله الحديد ، و كان يصنع أسلحة و لوازم أخرى، و إن لم نعتبر داوود عليه السلام أول من صنع الحديد ( و أميل إلى أن صناعة الحديد في الشرق الأوسط بدأت مع داوود عليه السلام) ، فأدنى ما نستنتجه من ذلك أنه عاش هو و ابنه سليمان عليهما السلام بعد العصر البرونزي الأخير ، و على الأقل مع بداية العصر الحديدي الأول ، أي بعد 1200-1150 ق.م حسب علم الآثار.

- في قوائم الملوك الآشوريين يوجد اسم خلد لقرون طويلة بإعادة التسمية به تيمنا بصاحبه و تمجيدا لعظمته و إنجازاته، و هو شلمنصر ، حيث أطلق هذا الإسم على خمسة ملوك آشوريين من القرن 13 ق.م إلى القرن 8 ق.م ، كان أولهم شلمنصر الأول الذي بنى مدينة كلحو بالعراق قرب الموصل و اتخذها عاصمة له .

فهل كان شلمنصر الأول هذا هو بذاته سليمان عليه السلام ، و هذا ما يفسر لنا على الأقل عدم العثور و لو على آثر واحد لسليمان أو داوود عليهما السلام بفلسطين باعتراف أكبر علماء الآثار الاسرائيليين إسرائيل فنكلشتاين .

يقول ابن حزم في كتابه الفصل في الملل 
" ثم ولي مكانه هوسيع بن إيلا من سبط جاد على الكفر و عبادة الاوثان سبع سنين إلى أن أسره كما ذكرنا سليمان الأعسر ملك الموصل .."  

لعل ابن حزم أخذ هذا النص من نسخة للتوراة معاصرة له بالعربية و ما يهمنا في النص أن شليمانصر عرف بسليمان الأعسر في هذه النسخة ، و الأعسر اسم آشور و هي الموصل الحالية ، و المعلوم أن اليهود ينطقون السين شينا ، فنخلص إلى أن شليمانصر تعني سليمان آشور ، و هذا يعني أن سليمان عليه السلام إما انه هو شليمانصر الأول نفسه ، أو أنه  قد حكم قبل شليمانصر الأول بقليل و كان العراق من جملة البلاد التابعة له حتى يخلد اسمه بهذه الدرجة في السلالات الآشورية.

نعود الآن إلى التواريخ ، حيث يحدد حكم شليمانصر الأول  بين 1273 و 1244 ق.م  حسب لوائح الملوك الآشوريين،
و هو تاريخ يجب أن يكون أحدث من ذلك لأن سليمان عليه السلام عرف صناعة الحديد رغم أنه كان يستعمل القطر (النحاس أو خليط من النحاس مع معادن أخرى) ، و هذا التاريخ يسبق اكتشاف الحديد .
المشكل يحل إذا اعتمدنا التواريخ الحديثة . فقد صدرت بحوث في السنوات الأخيرة لأجل حل التناقضات في اللوائح الآشورية و اللوائح المصرية ، خلصت إلى أن هذه اللوائح لم تأخذ بعين الاعتبار ترادف حكم أكثر من ملك واحد في نفس الفترة ، و لهذا وجب تقليص مدد حكم الملوك في هذه اللوائح. مثلا شليمانصر الاول حكم من 1095 الى 1125 ق.م  ، و أبوه أداد نراري حكم بين 1125 و 1157 ق.م حسب أحد هذه البحوث ، و هو ما ينسجم تماما مع حقيقة كون داوود و سليمان عليهما السلام قد عاشا ضمن العصر الحديدي.

أستسمح على الاطالة ، و لنا عودة إلى اللوائح المصرية ان شاء الله إذا توفر الوقت.

----------


## lolyksa

مرحبا 

اسعدتم مساءا

هذه اول مشاركة لي في هذا المنتدى الراقي  والذي شدني له هذا الموضوع

الشيق والطوييييييييل والذي اتممت اليوم اسبوعا وانا لم انته من قرآته بعد

السادة الاكارم

اظهرتم جهدا فكريا وبحثيا مضنيا بلا شك سعيا منكم

للبحث عن الحقيقة ولكن اكاد اجزم انكم لن تصلو اليها

لسبب واحد فقط

وهو انكم _وبالرغم من انكم ابناء لمصر والتي هي نفسها

من ينتمي اليها الفراعنة بجل ان لم يكن كل تاريخهم وآثارهم واثرهم او مابقي منه_

ولا زلتم تستقون مصادر ادلتكم من مراجع شامبليون ومن اتو بعده في الاثار المصريه

اساتذتي ما هكذا تورد الابل!!!!!!!

والله انه لصعب علي ان ارى جهابذه مثلكم يضيعون جهدهم سدى

فمن الواضح جدا انكم على اطلاع شبه موسوعي بالتاريخ القديم

وعلى أدق تفاصيله ولكن علمكم يا سادة يا كرام _واسمحو لي_ لاقيمة له

ان لم يكون مقرونا بالادله التي تحصلون عليها انتم بأنفسكم

لا اقبل ابدا ان يأتي الاستاذ منكم ويأخذ الكثير من وقته وجهد ليترجم

النص الهيروغليفي من الفرنسية الى العربية او من الانجليزية

الى العربية من حجر الرشيد!!! لماذا لا تترجمونه مباشره؟؟؟

انا هاوية للتاريخ ولكنني ادرس الترجمة واعلم تماما كما تعلمون 

ان النص اذا ترجم من لغة الى اخرى الى ثالثة يفقد الكثير من دقته

ولا اقول صحته غير انه وارد ....

انا لا اعلم ان كان من الصعب فعل ذلك لكنه غير مستحيل في نظري

ام ان هيئة الاثار المصرية لا تسمح لابنائها معاينة ودراسة الارث القومي؟؟

اسمحو لي ... فهذا لا يليق ابدا بمصر وبارثها العظيم فهي تستحق اكثر

واعذروني على الاطالة والاستطالة...فما جاء بي في منتداكم غير انبهاري بحضارة المصريين القدماء

وما دفعني للكتابة ههنا الا حبا وحرصا ونصحا مني لمصر

تقبلو تحياتي سادتي

لولي

----------


## ابن طيبة

> مرحبا 
> 
> اسعدتم مساءا
> 
> هذه اول مشاركة لي في هذا المنتدى الراقي  والذي شدني له هذا الموضوع
> 
> الشيق والطوييييييييل والذي اتممت اليوم اسبوعا وانا لم انته من قرآته بعد
> 
> السادة الاكارم
> ...


*حتي يرد عليك صاحب الموضوع استاذي الجليل سيد ابراهيم
ارحب بك اختنا الفاضلة لولي
و لكن لي سؤال عندك
الم تجدي بين طيات الموضوع ان هناك شبه اجماع لوجوب معرفتنا لتاريخنا عن طريق انفسنا بل ان بعضنا احيانا هاجم الاستعانة بالمراجع الاجنبية لاعادة اكتشاف تاريخنا
و لكن هلا اخبرتني عن البديل و كل اساتذة التاريخ في مصر يرجعون الي جيمس هنري برستيد و والاس و غيرهم من علماء المصريات الاجانب
انتظر ردك
تقبلي تقديري و احترامي*

----------


## lolyksa

> *حتي يرد عليك صاحب الموضوع استاذي الجليل سيد ابراهيم
> ارحب بك اختنا الفاضلة لولي
> و لكن لي سؤال عندك
> الم تجدي بين طيات الموضوع ان هناك شبه اجماع لوجوب معرفتنا لتاريخنا عن طريق انفسنا بل ان بعضنا احيانا هاجم الاستعانة بالمراجع الاجنبية لاعادة اكتشاف تاريخنا
> و لكن هلا اخبرتني عن البديل و كل اساتذة التاريخ في مصر يرجعون الي جيمس هنري برستيد و والاس و غيرهم من علماء المصريات الاجانب
> انتظر ردك
> تقبلي تقديري و احترامي*



استاذي الفاضل/ ابن طيبة

اشكرك وهذه فرصة ثمينة ان حظيت بترحيب من احد اكبر اعمده هذا الموضوع

البحثي الشيق لاعبر لك عن مدى تقديري لشخصك الكريم ولما لديك من ثقافة تاريخية ذات غزارة منقطعة النظير

وبالنسبة لتساؤلك فأرجو الا تكون قد اسأت فهمي فأنا عبرت عن وجهة نظري الشخصية فلست باحثة في التاريخ أو التراث ولست مؤهلة كي أكون كذلك لأقترح بدائلا عن المرجعيات الاجنبية فنحن لا نستطيع ان نتجاهلها وفي نفس الوقت أنا لا استطيع ان اهضمها بمجملها فمن اخطاء العبقري شامبيليون الى التشكيك في نزاهة  الفرنسي الاخر_ الذي اسلم_ لا يحظرني اسمه  كانت بقصد او دون قصد فنسبة الاخطاء حتما ستكون اقل عندما يدرس ابناء الارض معالمها من جديد وهذا مما لاينطبق على مصر وحدها 

اخيرا الفت نظرك استاذي انني ذكرت انني لم اتم قراءة الموضوع كاملا ولازلت انتظر وبحماس من هو فرعون موسى 

اكرر شكري وتقديري

تحيتي

----------


## ابن طيبة

> استاذي الفاضل/ ابن طيبة
> 
> اشكرك وهذه فرصة ثمينة ان حظيت بترحيب من احد اكبر اعمده هذا الموضوع
> 
> البحثي الشيق لاعبر لك عن مدى تقديري لشخصك الكريم ولما لديك من ثقافة تاريخية ذات غزارة منقطعة النظير
> 
> وبالنسبة لتساؤلك فأرجو الا تكون قد اسأت فهمي فأنا عبرت عن وجهة نظري الشخصية فلست باحثة في التاريخ أو التراث ولست مؤهلة كي أكون كذلك لأقترح بدائلا عن المرجعيات الاجنبية فنحن لا نستطيع ان نتجاهلها وفي نفس الوقت أنا لا استطيع ان اهضمها بمجملها فمن اخطاء العبقري شامبيليون الى التشكيك في نزاهة  الفرنسي الاخر_ الذي اسلم_ لا يحظرني اسمه  كانت بقصد او دون قصد فنسبة الاخطاء حتما ستكون اقل عندما يدرس ابناء الارض معالمها من جديد وهذا مما لاينطبق على مصر وحدها 
> 
> اخيرا الفت نظرك استاذي انني ذكرت انني لم اتم قراءة الموضوع كاملا ولازلت انتظر وبحماس من هو فرعون موسى 
> ...


*بارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه و فضله اختنا الفاضلة لولي
لا و الله لقد فهمت ما ترمين اليه في مداخلتك الاولي في هذا الموضوع و علمت انك  تخشي ان يكون هناك بعض التحريف الذي حدث اثناء ترجمة شامبليون للاحرف اللاتينية و التي حاول مقارنتها بالاحرف الهيروغليفية و القبطية التي كانت موجودة علي حجر رشيد 
و دعيني اتفق معك في هذا الخوف هي محاولة قام بها عالم فرنسي لفك رموز الهيروغليفية كانت تستلزم علي الاقل في وقتنا الحاضرت او في فترة ابكر بعشرات السنين ان تشكل هيئة او مؤسسة او اي كيان اعتباري للتدقيق في ما وصل اليه شامبليون و يكون الاغلبية العظمي من اعضاء هذا الكيان الاعتباري من المصريين المهتمين بعلم المصريات و الاثار و علم اللغة الهيروغليفية و القبطية و جميع العلماء الذي قد يحتاجهم هذا المجمع العلمي للوصول الي الحقيقة و لا مانع بالطبع بالاستعانة بالخبرات الاجنبية في هذا المجال و لكن بصفة استشارية لا اكثر

من اسوأ ما اتت به الترجمات المغلوطة هو ترجمة كلمة " بر - عا " الي كلمة فرعون الواردة في القران الكريم و شتان بين الكلمتين 
و كان من اشد الترجمات تزويرا هي ترجمة كلمة " يزريل " الي كلمة اسرائيل مع ان الترجمة الفعلية لكلمة " يزريل " هي القوم الذين يعيشون في جبل يزريل بفلسطين و كان من تداعيات هذه الترجمة الخاطئة ان ذهب اغلبية علم المصريات الي اعتبار ان مرنبتاح ابن رمسيس الثاني هو فرعون الخروج

لك ان تتخيلي ما تفعله ترجمة خاطئة لكلمة واحدة ... هل تعمد مترجم الكلمة ذلك ..الله اعلم ... هل كان حسن النية ام سيئها ... الله اعلم 
و لكن انظري ها نحن فتحنا باب الفرضيات و هكذا اصبح تاريخ مصر القديم اكثر من اربعة الاف سنة قبل التاريخ يقوم غالبيتها علي الفرضيات لا علي معلومات موثقة باوراق البردي و الجداريات و الاكتشافات الاثرية

اتركك تكملين الموضوع
و حتي الان لم نتوصل بعد لمن هو فرعون موسي 
و الله ولي التوفيق

تقبلي تقديري و احترامي*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأستاذ الفاضل / farazdaq
الأخت الفاضلة /lolyksa
أرحب بكم وبإضافاتكم للموضوع وأرجو أن تقبلوا عذرى لتغيبى عن الترحيب بكم والمشاركة والتفاعل معكم وأعدكم بأنى سأكون معكم حيث أخذ أجازة من الإشراف للتفرغ لأكون عضواً أشارك مع الجميع .
أخى وصديق الحبيب الأستاذ / معتز
بارك الله فيك وفى أسرتك الكريمة . لى عودة بمشيئة الله .
اشكركم وسلامى للجميع أصحاب الموضوع القدامى والجدد . دمتم بخير

----------


## غريب الدار

أخوتي الأعزاء ,
لاحظت دوما العودة لنقطة الصفر , مع دخول مشاركين جدد ..... و بارك الله في الجميع 
و لاحظت فعلا أن أغلب المجتهدين يبنون على ما تم الوصول عليه إستنادا الى جهد الغربيين 
و لاحظت أن أهل الإختصاص يحضرون و يغيبون و هم المعول عليهم لكشف ما تحت التراب 
و لاحظت أن مفاصل الموضوع الموجودة في قرآننا الكريم و التي أشرت إليها مسبقا لا تشغل بال احد
بل أن ما قاله أصحاب العيون الخضر هو أقرب للقلوب أسواء بالسرد أو النقض...
و أنتظرت و مازلت أنتظر حتى من أصحاب العيون الخضر و الذين يبحثون بجدية و لكن حسب قناعاتهم...
و أذكركم بالميراث الذي كان لغير قوم فرعون ... و أذكركم  بتدمير ما كان يصنع فرعون و أن التدمير لا يعني الفناء بل قد يكون مدمر و مغطى و يحتاج من يستخرجة ,,, و أفكركم بالمبالغة في الأعداد في الخروج و أن من خرج كان فئة قليلة ...
و أفكركم بمفتاح الحياة و زمن ظهورة ... و أفكركم بالنهضة الزراعية في عصر الأسر الثانية عشر و أذكركم بالفوضي التي حلت بعد الأسر الثالثة عشر و إمتلاك عدد كبير مناطق عدة من البلاد ... و دخول الهكسوس بعد ذلك ... و أن سيدنا سليمان من الأرجح أنه لم يأتي إلا في فترة الأسر الرابعة عشر ...
و أفكركم بترجيح أن يكون سنفر أيب رع سنوسرت آخر ملوك الأسرة الثالثة عشر هو فرعون المقصود ....

أخوكم أبن أرض فلسطين الجريحة الأسيرة العزيزة  الصابرة , أرض الرباط  أرض المحشر  أرض آخر الزمان
أخوكم غريب الدار
دمتم بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*السيدات والسادة الأعزاء 
أرجو أن تكونوا جميعاً بخير وصحة
بداية أشكركم لتواصلكم الدائم وصبركم من أجل أن نعثر على أى دليل يشير لمن هو الفرعون الذى جرت قصة سيدنا موسى فى عهده وقد اتفقنا على أن نعتمد على مصدر التاريخ مدعوماً بالقرآن الكريم أى فى كل ما يتفق مع الرواية القرآنية مع عدم إهمال الرواية التوراتية إلا فيما تختلف فيه مع القرآن الكريم .
وسبق أن أدلى الأخوة الأفاضل بدلوهم فى الموضوع وأنا هنا أذكر ببعض الأراء فهذا صديقي أبن طيبة ( معتز فطين )  وهو يعود اليه الفضل فى أن يأخذ الموضوع المنحى الجاد الحالي ينتصر للرأي القائل أن أحداث القصة جرت بكاملها خارج مصر وتحديداً فى الجزيرة العربية وأتانا بما يؤيد وجهة نظره بامتياز  وأيدته الأخت منتهى الروح وقد أثرت الموضوع بما أتتنا به فى ذلك وتوجد مراجع كثيرة تحدثت بنفس الشأن وإن كان تبن طيبة لم يتأخر أبداً عن أى رأى ناقشناه وذلك لباعه الطويل فى دراسة التاريخ المصري وأنه كان يبحث منذ أكثر من عشرين عاماً فى نفس الموضوع وفى طريقه لإعداد كتاب بنفس الخصوص . 
ويقول بعض الباحثين في مجالات الدراسات التوراتية، أن مصر التوراتية هي غير مصر  وادي النيل وأنها إقليما في الجزيرة العربية. ويؤيد هذا الرأي د. كما الصليبي ويقول أن المقصود بمصراييم في التوراة هو: أل مصرمة، بين أبها وخميس مشيط، وقرية مصر في وادي بيشة في إقليم عسير. كما أيد هذا الرأى د. زياد منى فى أن : مصراييم في هذا التقسيم الإثني يقصد بها مصر في جزيرة العرب (أي إقليم مصر). أما الباحث فرج الله صالح الديب فله رأي يخالف ذلك، وهو أن مصر التوراتية ما هي إلا منطقة السحول اليمنية والمسماة سرة اليمن أو مصر اليمن.

وقد كانت لى مداخلة فى موضوع حدوث القصة خارج مصر وأشرت لعدم تمسكي برأي هذا أن القصة لو كانت قد تمت خارج مصر فأن السودان وفراعنتها السود ( أرض كوش ) هى أقرب للتشابه الشديد بينها وبين مصر فى هذه الحقبة فى اللغة والمباني والزراعات والأنهار بل والفراعين ويبدوا أن هذه الرواية كانت خاصة بى فقط . 
وقد رجح ابني الصاعق أن يكون الفرعون هو رمسيس الحادي عشر الذى أنتهي بعده عصر الرعامسة وساق أيضا دلائله ووجهة نظره محترمة وأميل إليها لاتفاقي معه فى أن القصة لم تحدث خارج مصرنا العزيزة ولكنى أقول أن الفرعون الأقرب هو أحد ملوك الأسرة الثامنة عشر وقد رجحت أن يكون أمنحتب الثالث والد أخناتون وإذا لم يكن أحد ملوك الأسرة الثامنة عشر فأنني أميل أن يكون هو رمسيس الحادي عشر .
كما لا أنسى فضل كل من شارك برأيه خاصة الصديق / غريب الدار الذى كان له وجه نظر مفيدة وجميلة بخصوص غرق الفرعون وجيشه كما أفادنا فى كثير من الأمور ولا أنسى الأستاذ / طارق شكري والأستاذ احمد المليجى والأستاذ / أمون مدير عام موقع مصر القديمة والأستاذ الفرعون المغرد والأستاذ / ذو رأى رشيد والأخت الشيماء والسيدة الفاضلة/ بنت مصر والسيدة الفاضلة /قلب مصر ولا يفوتنى الترحيب بكل من أنضم الينا حديثاً وشكرهم وأعلم أننى قد فاتنى الكثير من الأسماء ولكن عذرى هو الزهايمر الذى بداء يغزو عقلى.
والآن أحاول أن ألقى حجر فى المياه الراكدة لعلى أنشط ذاكرتكم فنعود للموضوع بما عثرنا عليه وكم تمنيت لو أن ما نعثر عليه يكون عليه دليل وفى رأى أن الاعتماد على ترجمة شمبليون للغة المصرية القديمة وثبوت وجود أخطأ فى الترجمة أخذت الباحثين من قديم الزمن لافتراضات قد تكون ليست صحيحة .

بداية المناقشات الحالية فى تحديد النهر أو البحر فى القصة وأعتقد أن ذكر البحر فى القرآن الكريم مقصود بها البحر بالمعنى الذى نعرفه بحجمه ومواصفاته وإتساعه .وفى قاموس لسان العرب نجد أن لفظ البحر مقصود به الماء الكثير ملحاً كان أم عذباً . 
وَمَا يَسْتَوِي الْبَحْرَانِ هَذَا عَذْبٌ فُرَاتٌ سَائِغٌ شَرَابُهُ وَهَذَا مِلْحٌ أُجَاجٌ وَمِن كُلٍّ تَأْكُلُونَ لَحْمًا طَرِيًّا وَتَسْتَخْرِجُونَ حِلْيَةً تَلْبَسُونَهَا وَتَرَى الْفُلْكَ فِيهِ مَوَاخِرَ لِتَبْتَغُوا مِن فَضْلِهِ وَلَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ ( 12 فاطر )
أما كلمة اليم فقد قال الباحثين أن مايم في اللغات القديمة تعنى ماء وقالوا أن هذه الكلمة بنفس المعنى وردت  في اللغات العبرية والقبطية والنبطية والمصرية الهيروغليفية وأن كلمة مايم مشتركة بين أكثر من لغة  قديمة وتتكون من مقطعين هما ماء و يم وقد أختصرتهم البلاغة  القرآنية في كلمة واحدة هي يم وقالوا أن ذلك ربما كان من باب المجاز اللغوي والبلاغة (إطلاق اسم الكل على الجزء) ويفهم من هذا أن المعنى ينطبق على مياه البحار والأنهار .وهنا اتفقنا على أن الماء الذى ألقي فيه سيدنا موسى وهو رضيع هو نهر النيل 
وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى أُمِّ مُوسَى أَنْ أَرْضِعِيهِ فَإِذَا خِفْتِ عَلَيْهِ فَأَلْقِيهِ فِي الْيَمِّ وَلا تَخَافِي وَلا تَحْزَنِي إِنَّا رَادُّوهُ إِلَيْكِ وَجَاعِلُوهُ مِنَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ (القصص 7)
: إِذْ أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى أُمِّكَ مَا يُوحَى (38) أَنِ اقْذِفِيهِ فِي التَّابُوتِ فَاقْذِفِيهِ فِي الْيَمِّ فَلْيُلْقِهِ الْيَمُّ بِالسَّاحِلِ يَأْخُذْهُ عَدُوٌّ لِّي وَعَدُوٌّ لَّهُ وَأَلْقَيْتُ عَلَيْكَ مَحَبَّةً مِّنِّي وَلِتُصْنَعَ عَلَى عَيْنِي (39) طه
وهنا أقول أن نهر النيل فى المكان الذى سيتوقف به التابوت الذى يحمل الرضيع يجب أن يكون مكان متسع حتى يطلق على شاطئه أسم الساحل والمكان المناسب لذلك هو خور موسى فى أقصى جنوب مصر وقد ثبت أن هذه المنطقة كان بها ميناء وأعتقد أن قصر الفرعون كان يطل عليها ولا ننسى أن سبب تواجد عائلة موسى فى هذه المنطقة بعيداً عن جاسان وهى منطقة معيشة اليهود أن ألـ موسى كانوا يعملون فى خدمة القصر الفرعوني وبصفة خاصة أخته مما مكنها من دخول القصر وأن تدلهم على أمه كمرضعة .
وقد رجح بعض الباحثين أن اليم اسم خاص بالنيل في وقت الفيضان الذي توقف في مصر بسبب إقامة السد العالي أما السودان فما زالت حالة الفيضان تظهر عندهم وما زالوا يسمون النيل وقت الفيضان باليم .وبهذا تكون القصة قد حدثت فى اثناء الفيضان ولا ننسى أننا توارثنا لقب البحر نطلقه نحن المصريين على نهر النيل حتى أننا قد أطلقنا أسم البحر على شوارع تطل على النيل مثل شارع البحر الأعظم بالجيزة . 

وأن كنا لم نتفق على مكان عبور بني إسرائيل وقد رجحت عبورهم من بحيرة المنزلة وهى أقرب لكلمة البحر لملوحة مائها وقربها من جاسان وهى المكان الذى كان يعيش فيه بنوا إسرائيل كما توجد فى المكان مدينة (الفرما ) التي غرقت تحت الماء بكاملها وأرجو أن لا تكون ذاكرتى ىقد خانتنى فى الأسم وإذن كان قدأعيد بناء المدينة مرة اخرى .
وَجَاوَزْنَا بِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ الْبَحْرَ(الأعراف 138)
فَانتَقَمْنَا مِنْهُمْ فَأَغْرَقْنَاهُمْ فِي الْيَمِّ بِأَنَّهُمْ كَذَّبُواْ بِآيَاتِنَا وَكَانُواْ عَنْهَا غَافِلِينَ )136الأعراف( 
فَأَتْبَعَهُمْ فِرْعَوْنُ بِجُنُودِهِ فَغَشِيَهُم مِّنَ الْيَمِّ مَا غَشِيَهُمْ (78 طه (
فَأَخَذْنَاهُ وَجُنُودَهُ فَنَبَذْنَاهُمْ فِي الْيَمِّ فَانظُرْ كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الظَّالِمِينَ (40القصص (
: (فَأَخَذْنَاهُ وَجُنُودَهُ فَنَبَذْنَاهُمْ فِي الْيَمِّ وَهُوَ مُلِيمٌ (40 الذاريات (.
وقد رجح البعض أن القرآن الكريم لم يشير لكلمة النهر وبهذا فأن اليم يعنى البحر الذى يرتبط بالساحل أما النهر فيرتبط بالضفة ورجحوا أن القصة برمتها حدثت فى مكان أقرب لساحل البحر وأستدلوا على ذلك بحدوث قصة سيدنا موسى مع العبد الصالح أو الخضر كما رجحوا كانت عند ملتقى بحرين لا نهرين علماً بأن لفظ النهر فى قصة موسى ورد فى التوراة فى سفر الخروج 
لى عودة لأستكمل ما بدأته بمشيئة الله فأنتظرونى .
اشكركم ودمتم بخير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*و نحن ننتظر استاذنا الجليل*

----------


## غريب الدار

أخوتي الأفاضل , سيد ابراهيم , بن طيبة , منهي الروح , طارق شكري ....
أشكر تحريكك للمياه الراكدة أخي سيد أبراهيم و هذا ما عودتنا علية دوما ..
و لا أخفيكم القول بأني أعول على علماء الآثار الكثر , و أخص بالذكر هنا أخي بن طيبة ..

قد يكون عدد كبير كتب و حلل و لخص و رجح أن فرعون هو هذا أو ذلك و لكن لا دليل و حجة دامغة , فالبعض يستدل بشيء و يتجاهل أشياء .... 

و لكن الدليل المادي و الإكتشافات الآثرية مهمة جدا عندما تقرأ من شخص يبحث عن الحقيقة بعيدنا عن الأمور الأخرى سواء المادية أو غيرها .....

و ألمس تجاهل البعض عن الحقائق بالرغم من أنها قد تكون تحت أقدامهم ليس تعمدا بل لأن هناك معتقدات سبقت , فأصبح من الصعب مجرد التفكير بأنها قد تكون غير دقيقة ...

مثال ذلك مفهوم النجاة و الذي إنفرد قرآننا الكريم بذكرة , إجتهد البعض بأن المقصود هو الظهور , و لكن ماذا بعد الظهور لا أحد يعلم شيء و لماذا الظهور , يكون الرد بأن يكون عبرة , و لكن عبرة لمن ....
الم تخبرنا القرآن في سورة الزخرف أنه عبرة للآخرين و ليس الأولين ... 
ماذا لو لم يكن البدن قد ظهر , فالقرآن أخبرنا بأن البدن نجي و لم يخبرنا بأن البدن قد ظهر , بعض المقسرين هم من قال بأن معنى الآيات أن البدن قد ظهر ...
لو كان البدن لم يظهر بعد ... هل هناك أحد يهتم بالبحث عنه , إلا لو صدق فعلا أن البدن نجى و لكنه مازال مدفون محل الغرق ... أم ننتظر أن يلفظة البحر فيجده الناس بالصدفه في مكان ما ......

أن يا ترى كلام بعض الكتاب صحيح و أن تلك المموياء المتهرهرة و التي بدون عناية قد تتلف .. أنها هي هي بدن فرعون ...
تراخي في تراخي لأن السائد بأن البدن قد ظهر ... و أن هذا ماضي ... و أن .....

و يأتي البعض و يستند على صدق ظهور البدن بأن يقول أن القرآن قال هذا ... مع أن القرآن قال أن البدن نجى و النجاه لا تهني الظهور ... و في تصوري أن الظهور يحتاج رجال أخلصوا النية لله أولا ثم للحقيقة بأن يجتهدوا بما لديهم من علم لتحديد مكان الغرق و من ثم إستخراج بدن فرعون ....

قد يتعجب البعض من إصراري و لكن و الله الموضوع من وجه نظري الإصرار ... فإن لم ينفع كلامي فلن يضر .. و من لا يهتم به هو شأنه و لكن ... إن صدق حتى في جزء فأدعوا الله أن يكون الثواب من عنده , فلا أريده من أحد ...

و أعتذر من الجميع لو لم يقبل أصراري ... و ليتحمل البعض تكرار بعض ما كتبت لكم و لو لدي جديد فلن أبخل به عليكم ... و تأكدوا أنه لا يكفي التشابه في الأمور كافية بأن يكون دليل ... فلم أجد في المطروح دليل متكامل قطعي و إن كان يستند على جهد باحثين ... فبارك الله في الجميع و أدعوا للجميع التوفيق لمعرفة الحقيقة و ليس النظريات الغير متكاملة ...

أكرر تحياتي للجميع
و قبل أن أختم لا أرى حرجا من الإستفادة من علماء الآثار مهما كانت ملتهم و ديانتهم , طالما كانوا مخلصين لمعرفة الحقيقة , و لكن الحرج ممن يحرفون المكتشفات لتوافق أهواءهم فينشرون ما كتبوا فيهتم به الناس بالنقد و السرد , فيزيد في التشتيت مع يقيني بأن كل هذا لن يغني عن إرادة الله في  كشف الحقيقة و معرفة التفاصيل , و لكن في وقتها و على يد أدعوا الله أن تكون نظيفة كريمة عادلة مخلصة 

دمتم بخير

----------


## منتهى الروح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

اتمنى ان يكون الكل بخير وعافيه فهذه الصفحه اصبحت بالنسبه لي المكان الوحيد الذي اقدر ان ارسل لكم منه تحياتي وسلامي للكل بلا استثناء ..


واحب ان اضيف مداخله بسيطه ..مع اني قلت ما راح اشارك في الموضوع بس وش اسوي زي العيال احلف وارجع ههههههههه




هذه صوره لعصا موسى ...كما تدعي الدوله التركيه...وانا اشك في صحة كلامها والكثير من المقتنيات مكذوبه ...ومنها جزء من يد ادم تأآكل واصبح عظام فقط ونسيت ان اجساد الانبياء لا تأكلها الدود .. ...ياترى من وين جابت تركيا عصا موسى  ...هل من مصر ولا من السعوديه ؟؟؟الي يعرف يقولي ولكم جزيل الشكر 


ملاحظه بسيطه ....الا يعتقد البعض ان التاريخ اصبح تحكمه الماديات اكثر من المعنويات ..

تحياتي لكم واتمنى ان اجدكم بصحه وسلامه

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*مرحباً بالجميع . أعتقد أن الحجر الذى القيته فى بحيرة موضوعنا  قد بدء يحرك المياه الراكده فقد شارك معنا أصدقائى ابن طيبة وغريب الدار والأبنة منتهى الروح وأطمع فى أن نستطيع أن نجعل مياه الموضوع جارية مرة أخرى .
فى مشاركة سابقة لى قلت  (بداية اعترف بأننى أنا الوحيد بينكم الغير دارس وأنكم تتميزون بالدراسة والموضوعية ولكنى أعافر من باب التواجد فى موضوع احبه وأحببت كل من شاركوا فيه.) وأضيف أن القدرقد جعل الموضوع بأسمى مع أن الكل اصحابه خاصة ابن طيبة . 

وعلى الرغم من أن مكتبتى ذاخرة بكتب التاريخ الذى أعشقه إلا أننى لا يمكن أن أتعبر نفسى من دارسى التاريخ ومشاركاتى بالموضوع تدل على هذا فقد فرحت أولاً بموضوع موريس بوكاى حتى أعادنى المؤرخ ابن طيبة للطريق الصحيح فبدأت ابحث وأسترشد ورسيت على أكثر من شاطىء وكل مرة أعتقد أن الشاطىء الذى وردنه هو الصحيح ولكن سرعان ما اسبح لغيره وظللت هكذا حتى بدأت أستقر على شاطىء سبقنى اليها الكثيريين .
فى مشاركتى السابقة عرضت أن سيدنا موسى قذفت والدته تابوته فى نهر النيل وهو رضيع ورجحت أن تكون المنطقة هى منطقة خور موسى بأقصى جنوب مصر ثم أننا يجب ألا ننسى أن النيل كان له مسار قديم غير مساره الحالى وأدلل على ذلك بلوحة اسمها شط الرجال سليم حسن ج4 ص 63 وكان الوادى يسمى شط الرجال ويقع على حافة الصحراء الغربية على بعد 35 كيلو جنوب أدفو وعلى بعد 4 كيلو متر شمال جبل السلسلة وعلى بعد أمتار من فوهة هذا الوادى كان يوجد محط لصيادى ما قبل التاريخ قبل تحول البقعة لصحراء وكان ذلك فى العصر الذى كان النيل فيه لا يزال يجرى شرق جبل السلسلة وهنا يجب أن نتناقش هل يمكن أن يكون العبور ببنوا إسرائيل بعد أن طاردهم الفرعون فى أنحاء مصر تم فى هذه المنطقة  .
وأن  كنت أميل أن عبور سيدنا موسى  البحر ببنى إسرائيل كان من بحيرة المنزلة المالحة ووجود مدينة الفرما الغارقة فى هذه المنطقة قبل إعادة بناءها هو ما شجعنى على ذلك وأيضاً لأن المنطقة كانت مجاورة لجاسان وهى المنطقة التى كان يعيش فيها بنوا إسرائيل فى شمال مصر ( محافظة الشرقية حالياً ) .
ونأتى الأن لعدد من عبروا مع سيدنا موسى وقد قلت فى مشاركة سابقة أننى لا أعتقد أن كل بنوا إسرائيل قد خرجوا مع سيدنا موسى وأن كثير ممن خرجوا قد عادوا وذابوا فى الشعب إذاً أنا أتشكك فى عدد ألـ  600.000  الذى ورد فى التوراة وقد زاد البعض العدد بعشرين الف أخرى  الذين عبروا مع سيدنا موسى .
وأعتقد أن من الأسباب التى أرتكن تاليها فى عدم خروج كل بنى إسرائيل مع سيددنا موسى هو الطبيعة البشرية التى تربط الإنسان بالأرض  فمن غير المعقول أن يظل بنوا إسرائيل مدة 400 سنة ولم  يتربطوا بالأرض أو تحدث بينهم وبين المصريين مصاهرات  وقد قلت مداعباً فى مشاركة لى أننا أحق بلقب شعب الله المختار منهم والشىء بالشىء يذكر فقد سبق لى أن سألت عن مصير الـعشرة ألاف مقاتل كردى الذين دخلوا مصر مع صلاح الدين ورجحت أيضاً أنهم ذابوا فى الشعب المصرى وقد كان هذا فى موضوع  منفصل عن الناصر صلاح الدين وأعتقد أن من بيننا من يستطيع أن يأتينا بالخريطة الجينية للشعب المصرى على مدار العصور . 
لنعود للموضوع من غير المعقول أن يعبر هذا العدد ومعهم متاعهم وبهائمهم فاليهودى بخيل بطبعه ولا يترك ما يملكه ابداً .
وأعتقد أن من عبروا مع سيدنا موسى هم الذين لم يذوبوا فينا ولم يكن كل بنوا إسرائيل مستعبدين بل كان المستعبدون منهم هم الذين تجسسوا على المصريين لصالح ابناء جلدتهم من الهكسوس والدليل أنهم أستعاروا من المصريين حليهم وهربوا بها وأنا لن أعطى أى غريب أو أى إنسان علاقتى سيئة به ذهبى كما لا يجروء العبيدعلى طلب ذلك من الأسياد . كما أننا لو أحصينا بإستخدام المنطق عدد اليهود الذين دخلوا مصر ثم تكاثروا فى أربعمائة عام فمن المستحيل أن يكونوا 600.000 . كما سبق لى أن شككت أن كل جنود مصر غرقوا مع فرعون وأنما غرق معه من جمعهم الفرعون على عجل وخرج لمطاردة بنوا إسرائيل بهم .
وقد كان للصديق غريب الدار باع فى مسألة الغرق أرجوا أن نعود اليه فرأيه محترم جداً وفعلاً  أميل إلى أن فرعون بعد أن غرق نجى ببدنه حتى يكون آية ولا أجد مانع من دفنه تحت الأرض المغطاة بالماء مرة أخرى . وقد طلبت فى مشاركة سابقة أن نناقش هل يمكن أن يكون قد نجى ببدنه وعاد حياً ليكون آية بعد ذلك ؟
وهنا أعود إلى إذا كان البعض يرجح أن الذين ورثوا الحكم فى مصر هم من بنوا إسرائيل فإذا رجحنا قولهم فإن الوارثين هم من تصاهروا مع المصريين ولم يخرجوا أى أنهم اصبحوا مصريين ولا ننسى أن من خرج حكم عليه بالتيه فى الصحراء 40 سنة على الأقل فلا يمكن أن يكزنوا هم الوارثون والورث يكون من أباء لأبنائهم كما أفهم ولا أجد مانع من أن قوم أخريين من المصريين المتصاهرين ببنوا إسرائيل هم الذين تولوا الحكم وقد كان من عادة الفراعنة مصاهرة الملوك والأمراء فى الدول المجاورة والولايات التابعة لضمان الولاء فهل يمكن أن نعتبر نتاج هذه الزيجات ليسوا بمصريين . ثم أن من عبروا مع موسى لا يمكن أن يكافئهم الله على كفرهم وعبادتهم العجل  وَاتَّخَذَ قَوْمُ مُوسَى مِن بَعْدِهِ مِنْ حُلِيِّهِمْ عِجْلاً جَسَداً لَّهُ خُوَارٌ... [الأعراف : 148] فيورثهم حكم مصر علاوة على قتلههم بعد ذلك لأنبيائهم وعدم طاعتهم وهو مع أطال فترة التيه عليهم .
بعد العبور فى المنطقة الصحراوية القاحلة تم تقسيم بنوا إسرائيل إلى أثنى عشر عب أو آمة  وللتذكرة فهذه هى اسماء الأسباط من ابناء سيدنا يعقوب عليه السلام  ( رأوبين – شمعون – لاوى – يهوذا – زوبلون – يساكر – دان – جاد – أشير - - نفتالى  -  بنيامين  -  يوسف  -)قد أكد ذلك قوله تعالى : (وَقَطَّعْنَاهُمُ اثْنَتَيْ عَشْرَةَ أَسْبَاطاً أُمَماً وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى مُوسَى إِذِ اسْتَسْقَاهُ قَوْمُهُ أَنِ اضْرِب بِّعَصَاكَ الْحَجَرَ فَانبَجَسَتْ مِنْهُ اثْنَتَا عَشْرَةَ عَيْناً قَدْ عَلِمَ كُلُّ أُنَاسٍ مَّشْرَبَهُمْ وَظَلَّلْنَا عَلَيْهِمُ الْغَمَامَ وَأَنزَلْنَا عَلَيْهِمُ الْمَنَّ وَالسَّلْوَى كُلُواْ مِن طَيِّبَاتِ مَا رَزَقْنَاكُمْ وَمَا ظَلَمُونَا وَلَـكِن كَانُواْ أَنفُسَهُمْ يَظْلِمُونَ {160} الأعراف .
وهنا أدلل لو كانوا 600.000 الف فما هى المساحة التى كانوا سيفترشنوها من الأرض خاصة أن أسكانهم سيكون أفياً لا رأسياً ثم هل هذا العدد كانت ستكفيه العيون الأثنى عشر المتجاورة التى أنبجست من ضرب سيدنا موسى بعصاه لحجر واحد
لى عودة معكم وأنتظر ما تجودون به .
اشكركم ودمتم بخير


*

----------


## منتهى الروح

كلامك رائع وجميل وتحليل منطقي والدي العزيز سيد جعيثم :BRAWA:  ...وماذهبتم اليه قد طرحته  من قبل على الاستاذ ذوى رأي رشيد وكل المشاركين في الموضوع   ...ولم اجد اي اجابه من الاساتذه الأفاضل ...وكان رد الاستاذ ذو رأي راشد غير مقنع وغير شافي ... وانا اشاركك افكارك ...ونحن في الانتظار

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*اسمحوا لى أن أسترسل فيما يموج فى رأسى من أفكار عبارة عن أسئلة تحتاج لإجابة وأن كنت أطمع فى التواصل وأعلم أن ما أقوله قد سبق طرحه  .
نحن نعلم أن سيدنا إدريس بعث فى مصر وأعتقد أن أثار من دعوته ظلت حيه فى قلوب المصريين وقدأختلطت بما جاء به سيدنا يوسف وكانوا يعلمون الكثير عن أقوام نوح وعاد وثمود وغيرهم  وقد ورد  ذكر هذه الأقوام على لسان مؤمن ألـ فرعون عند تحذيره لقومه إن لم يؤمنوا بالله فسيصيبهم مثل الذى أصاب هؤلاء الأقوام من عذاب الله كما أؤمن تماماً أن دعوة سيدنا يوسف كانت موجهة للجميع فى مصر ليؤمنوا بها وإن كان الكهنة خلطوا ما جاء به الأنبياء ( أدريس ويوسف وأبوه يعقوب عليهم السلام ) بما أبتكروه من ديانات مخترعة عادوا فيها لعبادة الأوثان 
- قال الله تعالى:
 {َقَالَ رَجُلٌ مُّؤْمِنٌ مِّنْ آلِ فِرْعَوْنَ يَكْتُمُ إِيمَانَهُ أَتَقْتُلُونَ رَجُلاً أَن يَقُولَ رَبِّيَ اللَّهُ وَقَدْ جَاءكُم بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ مِن رَّبِّكُمْ وَإِن يَكُ كَاذِباً فَعَلَيْهِ كَذِبُهُ وَإِن يَكُ صَادِقاً يُصِبْكُم بَعْضُ الَّذِي يَعِدُكُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَهْدِي مَنْ هُوَ مُسْرِفٌ كَذَّابٌ{28} يَا قَوْمِ لَكُمُ الْمُلْكُ الْيَوْمَ ظَاهِرِينَ فِي الْأَرْضِ فَمَن يَنصُرُنَا مِن بَأْسِ اللَّهِ إِنْ جَاءنَا قَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ مَا أُرِيكُمْ إِلَّا مَا أَرَى وَمَا أَهْدِيكُمْ إِلَّا سَبِيلَ الرَّشَادِ{29} وَقَالَ الَّذِي آمَنَ يَا قَوْمِ إِنِّي أَخَافُ عَلَيْكُم مِّثْلَ يَوْمِ الْأَحْزَابِ{30} ]مِثْلَ دَأْبِ قَوْمِ نُوحٍ وَعَادٍ وَثَمُودَ وَالَّذِينَ مِن بَعْدِهِمْ وَمَا اللَّهُ يُرِيدُ ظُلْماً لِّلْعِبَادِ{31}{ غافر *
* ( وقال الذي آمن يا قوم اتبعون أهدكم سبيل الرشاد ( 38 ) يا قوم إنما هذه الحياة الدنيا متاع وإن الآخرة هي دار القرار ( 39 ) من عمل سيئة فلا يجزى إلا مثلها ومن عمل صالحا من ذكر أو أنثى وهو مؤمن فأولئك يدخلون الجنة يرزقون فيها بغير حساب ( 40 ) )  غافر
وكم سألت نفسى عن العبرة فى القصة القرآنية ومن هو ولماذا لم يذكر القرآن الكريم أسمه ؟ وأرجح أنه كان من أهل فرعون وأنا مع الرأى القائل بترجيح أن يكون هذا الرجل هو اخناتون شقيق سيدنا موسى فقد ربى الفرعون موسى فى قصره كأبنه حتى خرج بعد قتله للمصرى ومن المعلوم أن السيدة أسية التى نسب اليها سيدنا موسى كأبن متبنى فى قصر الفرعون كانت لا تنجب أو لنقل لم يكن لها أبناء ذكور حتى لا نختلف مع القصة التى تقول أن من عثر على الطفل الرضيع ( موسى ) هى أبنة الفرعون  ولعد إنجاب السيدة آسية للذكور أضطر فرعون للزواج من أخريات وكانت أحبهم أبنة الشعب الملكة تى أم اخناتون الذى تربى مع موسى 
الأمر الأخر الذى أتمنى أن أجد له تفسير منط
قى هو لماذا  لم يعثر على أي دليل أثري واحد يثبت وجود بني إسرائيل في أى مكان فى  مصر وحتى القطعة الأثرية الوحيدة التي ترجمها بعض الأثريين على أنها تذكر اسم (إسرائيل) وتسمى لوحة مرنبتاح Merneptah stela، أو (لوحة إسرائيل Israel Stela) فقد أختلف المتخصصين على ترجمتها ودلالتها.
أنتظرونى . اشكركم ودمتم بخير*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*أين أنتم يا سادة يا كرام ؟ هل ياترى أنا اسبح فى اتجاه مخالف للجميع ؟
كنت أتمنى أن نتواصل
المهم ما أطرحه الأن قد يظن البعض أنه بعيد عن موضوعنا ولكنه فى لب الموضوع لأن الوطن القومى لليهود يروجون له على أنه أرتباط دينى بأرض فلسطين . ونحن نعلم أنه قد سبق أختيار أوغندا كأرض للميعادفي مؤتمر بال بسويسرا وكان السبب الوحيد لأختيارهم هو ما تتمتع به أوغندا من ثروات طبيعية مائية وزراعية وحيوانية وتعدينية وهذا يثبت أن اليهود كان همهم الأول أن يتجمعوا فى أى بقعة والأفضل أن تكون غنية لكن كيف سيقنعون العالم بأن أوغندا أرض الميعاد وهم غير مرتبطين بها تاريخياً وهنا جاء دور التوراة المحرفة وأسطورة أرض الميعاد وهيكل سليمان فبدأ حكمائهم الذين وضعوا البروتوكولات المشهورة ببروتوكولات حكماء صهيون فى الترويج لفكرة أن أرض الميعاد هى أرض الأجداد بفلسطين وأنا مع الفكر الذى يقول أنهم كانوا يتمنون أرض الحجاز أرض للميعاد المزور ولكنهم علموا أنهم لن يستطيعوا ذلك فهذه الأرض هم يؤمنون أكثر منا بأن المولى جل شأنه يحميها وأن العالم الإسلامى كان سيهب عن بكرة ابيه للدفاع عن مقدساته فى الحجاز  فوقع أختيارهم على فلسطين ليعلنوا أنها الأرض التى سيظهر بها ميشيا أو المسيح الدجال الذى ينتظرونه فهم حتى الأن لا يعترفون بسيدنا المسيح عيسى بن مريم عليه السلام ويقولون أن مسيحهم المنتظر سيقودهم في الحرب المقدسة التي ينتقمون فيها من  الأميين  وهم لا يقصدون العرب وحدهم بل كل من لا يعتنق اليهودية وهذا ما يطلقون عليه معركة أخر الزمان هرمجدون وساعدهم على فكرهم فى أن فلسطين أرض الميعاد هو الأرتباط التاريخى التوراتى لهم بها 
لنسأل أنفسنا لو كان تم أختيار أوغندا أرض الميعاد فكيف كانت قصة سيدنا موسى ستكون وقتها ؟
هل كانوا سيقولون أن موسى أسود اللون ؟
سبق لى أن سألت عن سر يهود الفلاشا ووجودهم بجوار بحيرة تانا فهل يعتقدون أن القصة جرت هناك؟
لى عودة بأذن الله وأطمع أن التقى معكم على صفحات الموضوع حتى ندخل فيما أعتقد أنه الفرعون الذى عاصر سيدنا موسى عليه الاسلام ويجب أن نبداء بتاريخ دخول ابو الأنبياء سيدنا ابراهيم لمصر ونركز على سيدنا يوسف وقدومه وأهله لنصل إلى عصر الفرعون الذى ربى سيدنا  موسى ثم غرق وهو يطارده قبل أن ينجيه الله ببدنه.
اشكركم ودمتم بخير
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*ابدا يا استاذ سيد احنا معاك بس مش عايزين نقطع علي حضرتك تسلسل الافكار*
*بس و الله*
*انا خايف اعقب لاخرج بحضرتك عن المسار اللي حضرتك مخطط ليه*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأبنة / منتهى الروح.اشكرك وسعيد بأن نفس الأفكار لاقت قبول عند كل منا . دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الصديق العزيز / ابن طيبة 
اشكرك على كلماتك الطيبة وبمشيئة الله أواصل وأتمنى التعقيب وأنا أعلم أن لك رأى محترم ومخالف تماماً وأنا سعيد به ولا زلت أجد  الكثير من  الباحثين الذين لهم نفس فكرك فى أن القصة جرت خارج مصر . اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*

السيدات والسادة الزملاء الأفاضل
ما زلت أحاول أن  الملم شتات فكرى فأرجو أن تحتملونى.
سبق أن قلت أم منطقة عبور بنى إسرائيل هى بحيرة المنزلة وهى تجمع بين صفان النهر الواسع والبحر المالح كما أن أرضيتها رغم ملوحتها تميل للسواد مما يتماشى مع حديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم والذى تعلمنا منه أن سيدنا جبريل كان يخشى أن يستجيب المولى لتوبته فتناله رحمة فكان يسد فم فرعون بالطين عندما غرق 
وهنا أذكر أن الرواية التوراتية للعبور فى سفر الخروج الإصحاح الخامس عشر تثبت انهم عبروا لمنطقة اسمها إيلم وفى الإصحاح السابع عشر انهم رحلوا من إيلم إلى برية سين التى بين إيلم وسيناء أى أنهم لم يعبروا البحر الأحمر ولو كانوا عبروا البحر الأحمر لكانوا فى سيناء مباشرة .كما أن غرق الفرعون وجنوده أعطى الفرصة لبنى إسرائيل أن يظلوا فى المنطقة قبل أن بعبروا بعد ذلك لسيناء وكانت المنطقة شرق ممفيس تشتهر بعبادة العجل ابيس وهو الإله الذى صنع مثله السامرى بعد ذلك لبنى إسرائيل .
وتكذب لوحة مرنبتاح من يدعى أن رمسيس الثانى أو مرنبتاح هو الفرعون الذى جرت فى عهده القصة فلوحة مرنبتاح وهى القطعة الأثرية الوحيدة التي رجح  بعض الأثريين على أنها تذكر بنوا إسرائيل  فقد أختلف على صحة الترجمة .
ورغم وجود خلافات عليها إذا سلمنا أن المقصود بها مملكة إسرائيل وأن مرنباح هزمها ودمرها فلنا أن نتسأل هل كان بنوا إسرائيل فى الفترة الزمنية القصيرة التى خرجوا فيها من مصر قد أستطاعوا تكوين مملكة  ثم لا ننسى الحكم الربانى عليهم  بالتيه اربعين عاماً وهنا أقول أن النظرية التى تقول بأن أحداث القصة كانت أيام فراعنة الأسرة الثامنة عشر هى الأقرب للتصديق وأرجح أمنحتب الثالث أما رمسيس وأبنه فهم من القوم الذين ورثوا قوم فرعون وكما قلت سابقاً لا أجد مانع من أن يكونوا من سلالة مصريين تزوجوا من بنى إسرائيل ولهذا كان الفراعنة يعتبرون انهم سلالة مخلطة وأستضعفوهم وقد تولوا مقاليد الحكم بعد أن خبا شمس الأسرة الثامنة عشر فلم تلبث بعد أمنحتب الثالث إلا فترة حكم أخناتون وكانت 17 عام على ما أذكر دمرت فيها الكثير من الأثار خاصة فيما يتعلق بعبادة آمون ثم فترة حكم سمنكاروع وتوت عنخ آمون كانت فترة قصير جداً دمرت فيها أثار اخناتون وما يتعلق بعبادة آتون ولا ننسى أن حور محب لم يكن من الأسرة الحاكمة وأستولى على الحكم بعد ذلك  .وكان ما حدث لفرعون وأعوانه أستجابة لدعوة سيدنا موسى قال تعالى: (وَقَالَ مُوسَى رَبَّنَا إِنَّكَ آتَيْتَ فِرْعَوْنَ وَمَلأهُ زِينَةً وَأَمْوَالاً فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا رَبَّنَا لِيُضِلُّواْ عَن سَبِيلِكَ رَبَّنَا اطْمِسْ عَلَى أَمْوَالِهِمْ وَاشْدُدْ عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ فَلاَ يُؤْمِنُواْ حَتَّى يَرَوُاْ الْعَذَابَ الأَلِيمَ (88) يونس 
وَدَمَّرْنَا مَا كَانَ يَصْنَعُ فِرْعَوْنُ وَقَوْمُهُ وَمَا كَانُوا يَعْرِشُونَ (137)الاعراف
أنتظرونى . اشكركم وبارك الله فيكم*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*ننتظرك استاذنا الجليل*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*مشكلتى أيها السادة دائماً هى أن فكرى يذهب هنا وهناك بدون ترتيب وهذا ما أتمنى أن تسامحونى فيه خاصة فيما أوه الأن ولا أستطيع أن ابعده عن فكرى المشتت  .
ما سأنقله لكم سبق وأن أردناه فى مشاركات سابقة (868 ) وقد يكون بعيد عن فرعون موسى ولكنى فى كل مرة أقف أمام الملك أمنمحات الأول وأقارن بين ما ورد بقصته وبين ما كتب فى التوراة التى أعاد كتابتها أحد الأشخاص وهذه قصة أخرى لسنا فى مجالها الأن وأقول أما أن كاتب التوراة قد تأثر بما وجده فى أدبيات وقصص قدماء المصريين أم أن بعض أحداث متعلقة ببنى إسرائيل وأساطيرهم قد جرت فى هذا العصر فتأثر بها الأديب المصرى أم أن ما حدث فى قصة هذا الملك امنمحات من نبؤة  حقيقة  حدثت بالفعل ولا ننسى نبؤة العرافين لفرعون بولادة طفل من بنى إسرائيل ( قصة سيدنا موسى ) والملك أمنمحات من ملوك الأسرة الوسطى  (عام 2160 ق.م- 1700 ق.م) وهو عصر زاهى أستقر فيه الحكم ونمت فيه البلاد بعد أن ساد عصر مظلم لحوالى 300 سنة وقد عرف هذا العصر بالعصر الذهبى .
وفى عصر الملك منتحوتب الرابع آخر ملوك الأسرة الحادية عشرة كان قائد الجيش أسمه أمنمحات وكان ابوه كبير الكهنة وأمه من النوبة وكان يوجد قائد أخر للجيش اسمه (مس عنخ ) وكان يكره القائد  أمنمحات خاصة وأن الملك أثره عليه ,ارسله فى بعثة إلى محاجر سيناء على رأس عشرة ألاف مقاتل ليأتى بحجر يليق بأن يكون غطاء لتابوت صنعوه للملك فطالت عيبة أمنمحات وقلق الملك وأخذ القائد مس عنخ يوغر صدر الفرعون على أمنمحات  وأنه يمهد لنفسه ليكون الحلكم من بعد الفرعون لعدم وجود وريث للفرعون  و أنه استغل عطف الفرعون عليه، فأخذ يذيع في طول البلاد وعرضها بأنه من أصل ملكي، مع أنه ابن تلك الجارية النوبية.وأخذ يتحبب إلى الشعب ويتقرب من رجال الجيش ويبشر الناس بشروق فجر جديد تتحقق معه الآمال وأن الجرأة قد بلغت بأمنمحات أنه أخذ ينقش أسمه زالقابه بجوار اسم الفرعون على جدران المحاجر والحمامات .
وأستطرد مس عنخ فأشار إلى أن أعوان أمنمحات ينشرون في طول البلاد وعرضها، تلك النبوءة القديمة المنسوبة إلى أحد حكماء الدولة القديمة المدعو (نفر رهو) وهو كاهن مرتل  الذى كان يعيش فى عصر الملك سنفرو مؤسس الأسرة الرابعة بالدولة القديمة ويؤكدون للناس أن أمنمحات هو المقصود بها، ومن أسف يا مولاي أن كثيرا من الناس أخذوا يصدقون حديثه، بل اقتنع الكثير منهم بما رواه أعوانه عن هذه النبوءة.
وألن ما ذا قال الحكيم للملك فى نبؤته التى حدثه فيها عن مستقبل ما سوف يحدث والتى عصر علي برديتها فى متحف لننجراد بواسطة الأستاذ ( جولنيشف ).
ما تحدث به الكاهن المرتل ( نفرروهو ) حكيم الشرق التابع للألهة ( باست ) أبن (مقاطعة عين شمس )حينما كان يفكر فيما سيحدث فى الأرض ويفكر فى حالة الشرق حينما يأتى الأسيوين بقوتهم وحينما يعذبون قلوب الحاصدين ويغتصبون ما شيتهم وقت الحرث .
ثم يصف حال البلاد فيقول : 

" لقد أصبت تلك البلاد خرابا فلا من يهتم بها، ولا من يتكلم عنها، ولا من ينزف الدمع، فأيه حال تلك التي عليها البلاد؟ لقد حجبت الشمس فلا تضئ حتى يبصر الناس وقد كان من نتيجة تعطيل أعمال الري العظيمة العامة أن أصبح نيل مصر جافاً فيمكن للإنسان أن يخوصه بالقدم، وصار الإنسان عندما يريد أن يبحث عن ماء لتجري عليه السفن وجد طريقة قد صار شاطئاً.، والشاطئ صار ماء ، وكل طيب قد اختفي وصارت البلاد طريحة الشقاء بسبب طعام البدو والذين يغزون البلاد، وظهر الأعداء في مصر فأنحدر الأسيويون إلي مصر وسأريك البلاد وهي مغزوه تتألم وقد حدث في البلاد ما لم يحدث قط من قبل … فالرجل يجلس في عقر داره موليا ظهره عندما يذبح والدة، وكل فم ملؤه أجنبي، وكل الأشياء الطيبة قد ذهبت والبلاد تحتضر وأملاك الرجل تغتصب منه وتعطي الأجنبي … وسأريك ان المالك صار في حاجة والأجنبي في غني وأن الأرض قد تضاعف حكامها، وصارت الحياة شحيحة مع أن المكيال صار كبيراً، وتكال الحبوب حتى يطنح الكيل ، سأريك البلاد ، وقد صارت مغزة تتألم، وأن منطقة عين شمس لن تصير بعد مكان ولاده كل إله.
ثم ينبه لظهور المخلص المنتظر للبلاد مما حاق بها
سيأتي ملك من الجنوب اسمه " أمين " وهو ابن إمره نوبية الأصل، وقد ولد في الوجه القبلي وسيتسلم التاج الأبيض وسيلبس التاج الأحمر فيوحد البلاد بذلك التاج المزدوج وسينشر السلام في الأرضيين فيجه أهلها وسيفرح أهل زمانه وسيجعل أبن الإنسان يبقي أبد الأبدين، أما الذين كانوا قد تأمروا علي الشر ودبرو الفتنه فقد أخرسوا أفواهم خوفا منه "وربما يقصد هذا علي بني إسرائيل الذين ساندوا الهكسوس علي المصريين " والأسيويون سيقتلون بسيفه واللوبيون سيحرقون بلهيبه، والثوار سيستسلمون لنصائحه، والعصاه إلي بطشة وسيخضع المتمردون للصل الذي علي جبينه…وسيقيمون ( سور الحاكم ) حتى لا يتمكن الأسيوين من أن يغزوا مصر ، وسيستجدون الماء حسب طريقتهم التقليدية لأجل أن ترد أنعامهم ، والعدالة ستعود إلى مكانها ، والظلم ينفى من الأرض ، فليبتهج من سيراه ، ومن سيكون من نصيبه خدمة ذلك الملك .
والمقصود بالمخلص هنا هو الملك أمنمحات الأول مؤسس الأسرة الثانيةعشر 

ما زلت أشتت أفكاركم معى :

ورد بموسوعة سليم حسن ج3 ص 269 – 270  والذى حكم (1906- 1883 ق. م ) ما يفيد بتواجد نقش على مقبرة (خنوم حتب الثانى ) وكان احد الوزراء فقد استقبل فى العام السادس من حكم سونسرت الثانى جماعة من العامو وكان عددهم 37 محملين بالجزية من الكحل  وهم من سكان الصحراء الشرقية فى المناطق بين مصر و ( مسوبوتاميا ) ما بين النهرين .
ثم يأتى بعدهم ( خيتى ) رئيس الصيادين وخلفه هؤلاء الأجانب  يتقدمهم رئيسهم ومعه غزال أليف وأسم هذا الرئيس أباشا ويحمل لقب حقا خاست وهو الأسم الذى حرف بعد ذلك إلى الهكسوس . وتدل ملابسهم المزكرشة انه أتوا من بلاد أكثر خصباً من الصحراء القاحلة الممتدة على سواحل البحر الأحمر  وأن وجوههم خاصة رئيسهم تمثل الجنس السامى . 
ظن البعض أن هذه اللوحة تمثل دخول سيدنا ابراهيم وأسرته أو سيدنا يعقوب وأسرته ويقول سليم حسن أن هذا يثبت أن الأسيويين الساميين كانوا يأتون إلى مصر .
وانا ارجح انهم من الهكسوس الذين كانوا يتسللون لمصر جماعات متفرقة ويعيشوا فيها قبل أستيلائهم على الحكم .
ولا أرى مانع أن تكون زيارة سيدنا ابراهيم رضى الله عنه لمصر كانت فى تلك الفترة وأرجح أنها كانت فى عصر سونسرت الأول وتوجد لوحة ( اسمها ها عبرى ) أى البدوي تصور بدوى يزور مصر فى رحلة سلمية على رأس قافلة فى عصر سونسرت الأول,وأميل انها لسيدنا ابراهيم . علماً بأن سليم حسن  رجح أن تكون معاصرة سيدنا إبراهيم عليه السلام فى عصر الأسرة الثانية عشر 2000-1787

-الأكيد أن دخول سيدنا يعقوب وأولاده تلبية لدعو سيدنا يوسف كانت فى عصر حكم الهكسوس وهذا يفيدنا فى التواريخ لحساب الفترة بين دخول كل منهم وولادة سيدنا موسى 
-	العبرانيين أصولهم من  سلالات مختلفة مندرجة من قوم يدعون الخبيرو وأول ظهور لهم كان فى الألف الثالثة قبل الميلاد ولم تكن لهم لغة خاصة أو جنسية خاصة بل كانوا رحل ويحمل معظمهم أسماء سامية . وكانوا على اتصال وثيق بالحورانيين ( الهكسوس ) مع عدم وجود ثقافة بينهم وهذا يفسر خروج بعض طوائفهم مع الهكسوس .
 - ( يعقوب وأولاده ) كان عدد من دخلوا مصر منهم 70 نفساً وأسوق العدد لنقارن بيم عدد الـ 600.000 أو 620.000 –الذين قيل انهم خرجوا مع سيدنا موسى ونرى المبالغة الهائلة فى.
أنتظرونى ,اعلم أن قد أطلت عليكم . اشكركم ودمتم بخير

*

----------


## غريب الدار

أخوتى الأفاضل
العزيز الأستاذ سيد أبراهيم
عن موضوع المبالغة العديدة كما سبق أن ذكرت في أحد مشاركاتي و التي كانت إقتباس لرأي أحد علماء الآثار الأجانب و لقد كان رأية منصف جد و منطقي بالرغم من تجاهل الناس هذا الراي . المبالغة كانت بسبب خطأ في الترجمة ففي اللغة القديمة هناك تشابة بين أسرة و الرقم ألف , فالصحيح على ما يبدو أنه كان عدد الخارجين 600 أسرة و ليس 600 ألف.
هذا من جهة , و أما من وجه نظري أن الناس بتحب المبالغة و لا تهتم بالأخبار الجدية قدر إهتمامها بالمبالغات , و تهتم الناس و تتناقل المبالغات حتى لو كانت غير صحيحة , و تبعد عن الحقائق طالما لم تصاغ بشكل براق مبهر ....
الناس بتحب كدة ... عشان كدة الكثير من الكتاب بتكتب ما يحبة الناس ... و لما بنأخذ من كتابات الكتاب دول ...لا بد أننا نساهم في نقل المبالغات ... أكيد بدون قصد ... بس أهو كلام جذاب حتى لينا نحن اللي يفترض أننا بندور على الحقيقة ... يعني لو بقينا نعيد كلامهم ... حنعد ندور في حوض مسكر ... حلأه مأفولة ... و مش حينفع لو رمينا ميت حجر ... فالمية حتتحرك و لكن حترجع تأف من تاني ... 
أنا و الله و للأمانة أستفدت كتير من مشاركاتك و مشاركات ناس كثير دخلوا و طلعوا ... بس للأسف يظره الموضوع لن يكفيه رمي حجر بل يحتاج خبر قوي يزحزح السدادة اللي مسكر طريق المية و مش مخليلهة تجري .. في إتجاه الحقيقة و ليس .. الدوران ضمن كلام ناس بتبالغ و بتكتب كلام جذاب يبدوا منطقي بس للأسف مش حقيقي.
كل عام و كلكم بخير
و دمتم بخير
أخوكم دوما غريب الدار

----------


## غريب الدار

أخوتي الأحباء
كما أن لكل شيء بداية فإن له نهاية
و كما أستأذنتكم بالمشاركة بالرأي و لقيت ترحيب تشكروا عليه فاليوم أستأذنكم جميعا 
و ليسامحني من لم يتقبل كلماتي
و ليس لدي ما أضيف 
أدعوا الله لكم بالتوفيق
و أعلم علم اليقين أن  لو كان أستمراري معكم يفيد لأستمريت و لكن لن أكرر ما طرحت مجددا ...
و أدعوا الله إن كنت مصيب أن يوفقني الله لما فيه الخير
و إن كنت غير هذا أن يصرفني عما فكرت فيه
أنا بإذن الله معكم متتبعا كلما سمحت لي الفرصة و لكن .... أعتذر منكم جميعا لن أشارك معكم مجددا................
كل عام و انتم بخير
و دمتمت في سعادة و هناء.
غريب الدار

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> أخوتى الأفاضل
> العزيز الأستاذ سيد أبراهيم
> عن موضوع المبالغة العديدة كما سبق أن ذكرت في أحد مشاركاتي و التي كانت إقتباس لرأي أحد علماء الآثار الأجانب و لقد كان رأية منصف جد و منطقي بالرغم من تجاهل الناس هذا الراي . المبالغة كانت بسبب خطأ في الترجمة ففي اللغة القديمة هناك تشابة بين أسرة و الرقم ألف , فالصحيح على ما يبدو أنه كان عدد الخارجين 600 أسرة و ليس 600 ألف.
> هذا من جهة , و أما من وجه نظري أن الناس بتحب المبالغة و لا تهتم بالأخبار الجدية قدر إهتمامها بالمبالغات , و تهتم الناس و تتناقل المبالغات حتى لو كانت غير صحيحة , و تبعد عن الحقائق طالما لم تصاغ بشكل براق مبهر ....
> الناس بتحب كدة ... عشان كدة الكثير من الكتاب بتكتب ما يحبة الناس ... و لما بنأخذ من كتابات الكتاب دول ...لا بد أننا نساهم في نقل المبالغات ... أكيد بدون قصد ... بس أهو كلام جذاب حتى لينا نحن اللي يفترض أننا بندور على الحقيقة ... يعني لو بقينا نعيد كلامهم ... حنعد ندور في حوض مسكر ... حلأه مأفولة ... و مش حينفع لو رمينا ميت حجر ... فالمية حتتحرك و لكن حترجع تأف من تاني ...
> أنا و الله و للأمانة أستفدت كتير من مشاركاتك و مشاركات ناس كثير دخلوا و طلعوا ... بس للأسف يظره الموضوع لن يكفيه رمي حجر بل يحتاج خبر قوي يزحزح السدادة اللي مسكر طريق المية و مش مخليلهة تجري .. في إتجاه الحقيقة و ليس .. الدوران ضمن كلام ناس بتبالغ و بتكتب كلام جذاب يبدوا منطقي بس للأسف مش حقيقي.
> كل عام و كلكم بخير
> و دمتم بخير
> أخوكم دوما غريب الدار





> أخوتي الأحباء
> كما أن لكل شيء بداية فإن له نهاية
> و كما أستأذنتكم بالمشاركة بالرأي و لقيت ترحيب تشكروا عليه فاليوم أستأذنكم جميعا
> و ليسامحني من لم يتقبل كلماتي
> و ليس لدي ما أضيف
> أدعوا الله لكم بالتوفيق
> و أعلم علم اليقين أن لو كان أستمراري معكم يفيد لأستمريت و لكن لن أكرر ما طرحت مجددا ...
> و أدعوا الله إن كنت مصيب أن يوفقني الله لما فيه الخير
> و إن كنت غير هذا أن يصرفني عما فكرت فيه
> ...


الصديق العزيز / غريب الدار
يبدوا أننى قد أتيت بما لا توافق عليه لذا فقد قررت أن تحرمنا من مشاركاتك المفيدة والتى نضعها جميعاً نصب أعيننا .
ثم أنك من اصحاب الموضوع وإنسحابك منه يضعف الموضوع ويحزننا جميعاً .
سيدى الفاضل /
التاريخ له عدة مصادر منها ما نقش على المعابد وقد علمنا أن النقش ليس بالفرض يكون كله حقيقياً خاصة وأن الكثير من الملوك والفراعين سرقوا ما ليس لهم ونسبوه لأنفسهم . ومنها ما وجد مكتوب بلغات قديمة لم تكن ترجمتها دقيقة . ومنها الكتب الدينية وأصدقها القرآن الكريم ونحن نعلم أن القرآن الكريم قد أوردت أحداث هامة بدون تحديد لأسماء بعض من وردت الروايات عنهم ولكن الروايات القرآنية حددت لنا بما لا يدع مجال للشك بعض الأمور وأى أختلاف بين ما جاء بالقرآن الكريم وغيره فأننا نعتمد على الرواية القرآنية . كما أن الروايات التى وردت بالتوراة فيها كثير من المبالغات والأسقاطات وواضح أنها كتبت لتمجد بنى إسرائيل . وأعتقد أن الباحثين أخذوا من هذا كله ومنهم من أجتهد برأيه مستنداً على أدلة وبراهين ورؤيا خاصة وأنا اصنفك  يا سيدى إذا لم يكن فى العبارة خروج عن الحدود من ضمن هؤلاء فقد أجتهدت فى إثرائنا بنظريات هامة عن غرق الفرعون وفى طياته ه>ه النظريات علمنا كم المبالغة فيمن عبروا مع سيدنا موسى .
إذا كنت حاولت أن أحرك الموضوع بألقاء حجر فى مياه الراكدة وقد بدأت اصيغ ما أطمئننت له من نظريات فقد كنت أتوقع أن نتناقش فى نقدها وأن يبداء كل منا فى وضع رؤيته الخاصة ونناقشها ولا مانع من أن نتفق أو نختلف .
أعلم أنك باحث والباحث لا يطيق الصبر ولا يسكت عن خطأ . لذا أتمنى عودتك الينا وأن تنقد ما نكتبه فنستفيد ولا تعتبره عودة لما بدأناه فلكل منا أن يضع نظريته التى خرج بها بعد طول المناقشات .
اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

أرجو أن يكون الجميع بخير
ما زلنا فى نفس الموضوع وسبق أن قلنا أن تاريخ دخول سيدنا إبراهيم مصر وكذا تاريخ دخول سيدنا يوسف من الأهمية لمحاولة تحديد فترة وجود سيدنا موسى ثم فرعون مصر الذى عاصره .

- لم يهبط الهكسوس على مصر كغزاة وكرؤية خاصة بى فأنهم من رعايا الدولة المصرية التى أمتدت نفوذها حتى أواسط اسيا وقد ثبت أن الهكسوس كانوا قوة ثقافية فى وادى النيل من عهد الملك ( سنوسرت الثانى ) أى فى منتصف عهد الدولة الوسطى وهى الفترة الزهبية التى كانت مصر فى أوج قوتها فيها وهذا ما دعانى إلى القول السابق أنهم كانوا ممن استقدمهم الحكام لمصر وجندوا من صلح منهم فى الجيش المصرى فنمت قوتهم وأستولوا على الحكم .
وأميل إلى تشبيههم بالمماليك فكل منهم فى رأى الخاص أستقدمهم حاكم البلاد وجندهم فى جيشه بعدها أستولوا على الحكم وهذا يعنى أنهم دخلوا مصر فى جماعات صغيرة وهم أقوام لهم ثقافاتهم ومبادئهم وفنونهم فى كل المجالات ومنها الفنون الحربية  وهم من أصول مختلفة منهم الأراميون الذين نسبت أصول العبرانيين لهم وينحدرون جميعاً من أصول سامية وهذا يفسر تعاون العبرانيين معهم وخيانتهم للمصريين وكراهية المصريين للعبرانيين .
 وقد تأثرت مصر القديمة بهم وبثقافاتهم لأزمان طويلة ويرجح الؤرخ المصرى مانتون أنهم بدأو فى الإستيلاء على الحكم فى عهد الملك  ( زد نفر رع - ددومس ) من ملوك الأسرة الثالثة عشر  وقد اجتاحوا مصر جملة عدا بعض بلاد الوجه القبلى عام 1730 ق . م وقد أستمر حكمهم ما يقرب من 180 عام .

كما تأثروا أيضاً بمصر وثقافاتها وألهتها فعبدوا اإله المصرى ست وكانت عاصمتهم ( أواريس )
إذاً بدء نفوذ ملوك الرعاة من الهكسوس فى عصر الدولة الثالثة عشر فخضع لنفوذها بعض ملوكهم  وقد استمر حكم الأسرة الثالثة عشر 453 عام وكانت عاصمتهم طيبة وكان عدد فراعنتها وملوكها نحو 60 ولا يستغرب أحد فبعض الحكام أطلق عليهم لقب الملك والبعض أطلق عليه لقب الفرعون ويدل العدد الكبير لحكام الأسرة الثالثة عشر على أن حكم الدولة كان فى إنحدار نتيجة للمؤمرات وافنقلابات  بلغة العصر الحديث ) وأستمر هذا النفوذ فى عصر حكم الأسرة الرابعة عشر التى زامل بعض حكامها حكام الأسرة الثالثة عشر أى أن الأسرتين حكمت كل منهم بعض أجزاء مصر وكانت عاصمة حكام الأسرة الرابعة عش( أوكسيوس )  بلدة سخا فى شمال الدلتا وكان عدد حكام الأسرة الرابعة عشر الخاضعين تماماً لحكم الهكسوس 76 فرعوناً حكموا 184 عام وفى عصرهم استمر نفوذ الهكسوس فى التنامى حتى أن ملوك الأسرات الخامسة عشر وملوكها ستة والأسرة السادسة عشر وملوكها وفراعنتها 32 كانوا فى  رأى من الهكسوس ويرجح البعض دخول سيدنا يوسف لمصر فى عهد الأسرة السادسة عشر 
وكرؤية خاصة بى فأن بعض الحكام المصريين بدأو يسيطرون على أجزاء من البلاد تحت مظلة حكم الهكسوس وأن أحد بيوت الأسرة السابعة عشر كان يدعى بيت ملك الوجهين القبلى والبحرى على حسب رأى المؤرخ ( مانيتون ) وكان عدد حكام الأسرة السابعة عشر 43 ملكاً من الهكسوس و 43 فرعون من فراعنة طيبة فى وقت واحد 
الثابت هو تاريخ طرد الهكسوس من مصر على يد أحمس الأول مسس الأسرة الثامنة عشر  حوالى عام 1580 ق.م 

ولا أستطيع أن لا ألتفت لما ورد عن المؤرخ اليهودى يوسف فلافيوس الذى عاش بالاسكندرية في القرن الاول الميلادي ووضع عدة مؤلفات باليونانية واللاتينية تعرض فيها لتاريخ وديانة اليهود وقد كان موجوداً  في
الوقت الذي كانت مكتبة الاسكندرية ماتزال موجودة وقد أخذ يوسفس معلوماته عن المؤرخ المصرى ( مانيتون ) وأنبه أن سليم حسن قال أن غرضه كان الرفع من شأن اليهود الذين كان الأغريق يحتقرونهم وقد أراد أن يبرهن أن اليهود والهكسوس هم عنصر واحد وأنهم خرجوا من مصر قبل حوالى الف سنة من حرب طرواده وهى عليها خلاف ويرجح البعض انها أسطورة ويشكك علماء الوقت الحالى فى صحتها  ويعتقد  قدماء اليونان بصحة اأحداثها و وقوعها، وقد تم تقدير وقت حدوثها بأنه القرن الثالث عشر أو الثاني عشر قبل الميلاد.  رغم أنه في العام 1870 قام المنقب والمستكشف الألماني هنريك شيلمان باكتشاف آثار مدينة في الموقع الذي كان يعتقد بوجود طروادة فيه، ويتفق معه بعض علماء الآثار بصحة اكتشافه، إلا أنه لم يتم تأكيد أو نفي صحة الأسطورة ووجود الحرب.وقد نقلت لكم تاريخها علنا نستفاد به فى تحديد مدة تواجد سيدنا موسى فى مصر 
وسأكتفى  من ما قاله يوسفس ايضاً ببعض الأسماء والأحداثبأختصار  :
- ليدلل على أن اليهود والهكسوس لا فرق بينهم نقل عن قول المورخ المصرى مانيتون  : لا أعرف لماذا نزلت بنا فى عهد توتيماوس ( تحتمس  ) صاعقة من غضب الإله فقد تجرأ قوم من أصل وضيع من الشرق على غزو بلادنا 
- بعد أن تغلب الغزاة على الرؤساء أحرقوا المدن بوحشية وأزالوا معابد الألهة من أساسها .
قتلوا بعض القوم وسبوا نسأ وأطفال وفرضوا الضرائب .
- نصبوا واحد منهم أسمه ( سالاينس ) ملكاً وقد حكم البلاد 19 سنة  .
وضع الملك حامية للحدود تعدادها 240000 رجل ( هذا يفسر لنا المبالغة الشديدة فى الأعداد التى وضعها اليهود ولنعود إلى عدد 600.000 الذين خرجوا مع سيدنا موسى ومبالغاتهم ) وأميل لرأى الأستاذ غريب الدار أنهم كانو 600 أسرة ولو قلنا أن عدد كل أسرة خمسة أفراد لكان العدد 3000 فرد .
بعد الملك ( سالاينس ) جاء الملك ( بنون  ) حكم 44 سنة - الملك أبا خنس ) حكم 36 سنة  وسبعة أشهر - الملك ( ابو فيس ) حكم 61 سنة - الملك (  يناس ) حكم 50 سنة وشهر - الملك ( أسيس ) حكم 49 سنة وشهرين وهم الست حكام الوائل للهكسوس .
- أجمالى الفترة التى ظل فيها الهكسوس اسياد مصر 511 سنة.
- قام ملوط طيبة وسائر البلاد المصرية بثورة وهزم الرعاة فى عهد الملك ( مسفر اجموئيس ) فهزم الرعاة وطردوا من مصر كلها وحوصوروا فى عاصمتهم ( أوراريس ) وقد حاصرهم ( توموسس ) ابن ( مسفر اجموئيس )وعقد معهم معاهدة أن يرحلوا عن مصر فرحلوا مخترقين الصحراء إلى سورية وهنا يجب أن نتنبه لسك المدعوا يوسفس إذا قال أن الهكسوس بعد خروجهم من مصر أسسوا ( أورشليم ) 
هذه بعض المعلومات التى قد تفيدنا وأتمنى أن أجد تواريخ عن دخول سيدنا ابراهيم لمصر وكذا سيدنا يوسف .
 أنتظرونى اشكركم ودمتم بخير

----------


## غريب الدار

أخي العزيز / سيد أبراهيم
الموضوع موضوعكم و ليس إستأذاني بسبب مشاركتكم و لكن الحقيقة تفرض نفسها 
شعرت و كأني أغرد خارج السرب , و هذا فعلا طبيعي و منطقي ....
و كان هدفي من البداية و عبر جميع مشاركاتي إصال فكرة أعتقدت أنها صحيحة , و أنتظرت ..
و أعتقد أنها وصلت و إن كان بنسبة واحد بالمئة و لكني أردتها أن تصل لمن يستطيع المساعدة و خصوصا أهل الأختصاص في مجال علم الآثار , إن كان عندهم مجال للتقبل .......
لن يؤثر غيابي بالمطلق في سير موضوعكم الكريم , بل ربما يتحرك ....
تستطيع مراجعة مشاركاتي و ستجد أنها خارج السرب و لا تتوافق مع تيار سريان الموضوع بالمطلق , فالجميع يبحث في ما هو مطروح , و يكرر ما ذكره كتاب آخرين , و لا يأتي للأصول و إن كان فبدون تعمق ...
بالضبط كمن يعصر المعصور طلبا للعصير فلا يأتي إلا بفرز ثاني أو ثالث أو رابع ... و يترك الأصل و هي الفاكهة الطبيعية التي منها يأتي الفرز الأول.
و بذلك يكون سير موضوعكم تثقيفي و ليس بحثي .... تثقيفي لما هو موجود من متنوع ,  متقارب و مختلف ...
و جهدكم و جهد الآخرين جيد و تشكروا عليه , فحتى الجهد التثقيفي مهم جدا و يقرب الناس للموضوع .. 
و التنوع جيد و مفيد ... و التثقيف جيد ...
و من يريد البحث يستطيع الإستفادة من موضوعكم القيم المحتوي على معلومات قيمة ... 
و الباحث قد يأتي بجديد و لكنه عليه أن لا يتوقع القبول .. طالما لم يكرر المطروح ...
و الجديد مرفوض و إن كان صحيح طالما الناس لم تتعود عليه ... فالناس عدوة ما تجهل ... و كذلك وجدنا آباءنا يفعلون ... طالما قال الآباء هذا فهو صحيح ... الموضع غير قابل للنقاش عند معظم الناس ... حتى و لو كان آباءهم لا يعلمون ........... هذا طبع البشر في كل مكان و كل زمان ... و حتي قيام الساعة.
و الجديد مرفوض حتى يثبت نفسه أو تظهر آية دامغة تؤيد صحتة .... و كم من حقيقة عانت سنوات قبل أن يصدقها أحفاد من عارضوها ... و هذا منطبق في جميع المواضيع و المجالات ....
و أتقبل عدم تقبل من يريد ما طرحت ... بل لا أريد أن يتقبل من لا يستطيع المساعدة ما طرحت ... فموضوعي يحتاج إثبات مادي و ليس بالكلمات التي تضيع الوقت و الجهد .......
و أخيرا أنا معكم أستفيد مما تطرحوه .... و حرصا على كل شيء ... أكتفي بالمشاركة كمتصفح و ليس كمشارك ... إلا لو وجدت شيء مفيد فلن أبخل به عليكم ...
أطلت من حيث أن لا أدري فسامحوني في مشاركتي الأخيرة 

تقبلوا مني مزيد من الإحترام و التقدير 
دمتم بخير
أخوكم غريب الدار

----------


## ابن طيبة

*اخي الفاضل غريب الدار*
*صدقني لم يتجاهل احد طرحك علي العكس و يعلم ربي مازلت عليه عاكفا ابحث في امهات الكتب حتي نستطيع ان نجمع المادة عن هذه الفترة التي اطلق عليها الفترة الانتقالية الثانية او عصر الاضمحلال الثاني و كان بنهاية الاسرة الثانية عشرة و بداية الاسرة الثالثة عشرة*
*و لكن للاسف اخي الكريم فان هذه الفترة بها الكثير من الغموض و الاختلاف بل و تتصف بالندرة من حيث المراجع و التأريخ لذا فهي تحتاج الي وقت طويل لجمع المادة التاريخية لهذه المرحلة حتي نستطيع عندما نناقش طرحك القائل بان الفترة التي عاش فيها موسي في مصر تنحصر بين نهاية الاسرة الثانية عشرة و بداية الاسرة الثالثة عشرة*

*تقبل تقديري و احترامي الدائمين*

*و مازلنا نتابع الطرح الخاص باستاذي الجليل سيد ابراهيم*

----------


## farazdaq

في تحديد أعمار أمم الديانات السماوية الثلاثة ، يوجد حديث صحيح رواه البخاري يحدد  عمر كل امة بالنسبة الى الاخريين :

7095 حدثنا عبدان أخبرنا عبد الله أخبرنا يونس عن الزهري أخبرني سالم عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال إنما بقاؤكم فيمن سلف من الأمم كما بين صلاة العصر إلى غروب الشمس أوتي أهل التوراة التوراة فعملوا بها حتى انتصف النهار ثم عجزوا فأعطوا قيراطا قيراطا ثم أوتي أهل الإنجيل الإنجيل فعملوا به حتى صليت العصر ثم عجزوا فأعطوا قيراطا قيراطا ثم أوتيتم القرآن فعملتم به حتى غربت الشمس فأعطيتم قيراطين قيراطين فقال أهل الكتاب هؤلاء أقل منا عملا وأكثر أجرا قال الله هل ظلمتكم من حقكم شيئا قالوا لا قال فهو فضلي أوتيه من أشاء 

نلاحظ بالنسبة للاعمار ان عمر امة يقاس هنا بمدة عملها بكتابها و ان امة اليهود امتدت من الفجر الى الظهر ، و عمر امة النصارى من الظهر الى العصر ، و عمر امة الاسلام من العصر الى المغرب . 

نستنتج ان عمر امة الاسلام الذي يمتد الى قرب قيام الساعة يساوي تقريبا عمر امة عيسى عليه السلام ، و عمر الامتين مجتمعتين يساوي تقريبا عمر امة اليهود .

فإذا علمنا ان امة الاسلام عاشت لحد الان حوالي 14 قرنا و نصف قرن ، فان عمر امة النصارى يساوي على الاقل هذه المدة ، اي 14 قرنا و نصف على الاقل الى الوراء ابتداء من 622 م ، و هذا ما يجعل بعثة المسيح عليه السلام  قبل 800 ق.م  ( لا تستغربوا ذلك فلهذه النظرية ما يسندها ، راجع مثلا كمال الصليبي "البحث عن المسيح" ...).

و تباعا فان بعثة موسى عليه السلام بالتوراة و بداية امة اليهود يكون قبل ( 800+1430+1430) أي قبل 3660 ق.م .

بطبيعة الحال تزداد هذه التواريخ قدما بعدد السنوات التي بقيت من عمر امة الاسلام .

هذا الحديث يعطينا مقاييس زمنية تختلف تماما عما هو متعارف عليه من فرضيات بالنسبة لتاريخ بعثة موسى عليه السلام . لكن أليس مصدر كل هذه الفرضيات  كتاب واحد هو التوراة ، و ليس هناك دليل اثري واحد يؤكدها  ؟

لعلكم قرأتم عن قصة ميلاد سرجون الاكادي 2350 – 2295 ق . م ، و هي  نسخة طبق الاصل لقصة ميلاد موسى عليه السلام ، استعارها كاتب القصة المؤرخ ليضفي قداسة و شرعية على استيلاء  سرجون الاكادي على الملك رغم انه كان سقاء للملك . هذه القصة تظهر لنا قدم بعثة موسى ، و كيف ان قصة ميلاده انتشرت في المشرق العربي القديم حتى صارت اسطورة تتناقلها الامم .

هذه خواطر ارجو بها الافادة ، انطلقت من فكرة استثمار الوحيين في رسم معالم تاريخ الانبياء و الرسل ، لتصحيح بعض ما انتجه المنهج السائد حاليا من تضارب في التواريخ و الاحداث ، بسبب محاولة مطابقة الاثار و الاحداث بما ترويه التوراة .

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأستاذ ا الفاضل / غريب الدار
أرجو أن تكون بخير 
يا أستاذي الفاضل نظريتك 
فى حدوث القصة فى القرن الثالث عشر أو ما حوله وجهة نظر جديرة بالبحث وقد وجدت الكثير من الباحثين يؤيدون نظريتك وكنت قد بحثت من مدة فى المعلومات الخاصة بهذه الفترة ولكن لقلة المعلومات أو لنقل ندرتها توقفت والمعلومات عن هذه الفترة معظمها عن أسماء الفراعنة أو الملوك الذين حكموا مصر فى هذه الفترة وقد نجد نبذة بسيطة عن العثور على لوحة لهم أو بعض الجعارين كما أن على سبيل المثال فأنني وجدت أن الأسرة الرابعة عشر قامت فى وجود حكام من الأسرة الثالثة عشر أي أنهم تزاملوا فى هذه المدة ثم أن الأسرة الخامسة عشر والسادسة عشر المعلومات عنهم شحيحة جداً لأن هذه الأسر ( الخامسة عشر والسادسة عشر) تقتصر على ملوك الهكسوس كما أن الأسرة السابعة عشر كان عدد الحكام من ملوك الهكسوس وفراعنة مصر متساوي وقد حكموا فى وقت واحد ونحن فى انتظار بحث أخي أبن طيبة عن هذه الفترة وأتمنى أن يوفقه الله فى العثور على ما يحل رموز طلاسم هذه الحقبة الزمنية من تاريخ مصر . 
أشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> في تحديد أعمار أمم الديانات السماوية الثلاثة ، يوجد حديث صحيح رواه البخاري يحدد  عمر كل امة بالنسبة الى الاخريين :
> 
> 7095 حدثنا عبدان أخبرنا عبد الله أخبرنا يونس عن الزهري أخبرني سالم عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال إنما بقاؤكم فيمن سلف من الأمم كما بين صلاة العصر إلى غروب الشمس أوتي أهل التوراة التوراة فعملوا بها حتى انتصف النهار ثم عجزوا فأعطوا قيراطا قيراطا ثم أوتي أهل الإنجيل الإنجيل فعملوا به حتى صليت العصر ثم عجزوا فأعطوا قيراطا قيراطا ثم أوتيتم القرآن فعملتم به حتى غربت الشمس فأعطيتم قيراطين قيراطين فقال أهل الكتاب هؤلاء أقل منا عملا وأكثر أجرا قال الله هل ظلمتكم من حقكم شيئا قالوا لا قال فهو فضلي أوتيه من أشاء 
> 
> نلاحظ بالنسبة للاعمار ان عمر امة يقاس هنا بمدة عملها بكتابها و ان امة اليهود امتدت من الفجر الى الظهر ، و عمر امة النصارى من الظهر الى العصر ، و عمر امة الاسلام من العصر الى المغرب . 
> 
> نستنتج ان عمر امة الاسلام الذي يمتد الى قرب قيام الساعة يساوي تقريبا عمر امة عيسى عليه السلام ، و عمر الامتين مجتمعتين يساوي تقريبا عمر امة اليهود .
> 
> فإذا علمنا ان امة الاسلام عاشت لحد الان حوالي 14 قرنا و نصف قرن ، فان عمر امة النصارى يساوي على الاقل هذه المدة ، اي 14 قرنا و نصف على الاقل الى الوراء ابتداء من 622 م ، و هذا ما يجعل بعثة المسيح عليه السلام  قبل 800 ق.م  ( لا تستغربوا ذلك فلهذه النظرية ما يسندها ، راجع مثلا كمال الصليبي "البحث عن المسيح" ...).
> ...


اشكرك أخى الفاضل لهذه الإضافة المفيدة وأتمنى أن تكن معنا بأستمرار . دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*
الزميلات والزملاء الأعزاء . اعلم أن الموضوع يطول ولكن عذري أنني أتذكر ما يفيد فأضعه  ولا أخفى عليكم أنني كثيراً ما تأرجحت بين الآراء وما زلت حتى الآن فى تأرجحي  وهذا لا يعيبني لأنني أنشد الحقيقة.
اتفقنا من البداية أن أسلوب التوراة التي أعيد كتابتها بعد موت سيدنا موسى بفترة طويلة  يعتمد على المنهج التاريخي فيذكر الزمان والمكان والأسماء والأماكن  والتفصيلات ومعظمها قصد من أعاد صياغتها إظهار دور اليهود بما يعلى من شأنهم . لذا كان إجماعنا على الرواية القرآنية فالقرآن خاتم الكتب السماوية والمهيمن عليها. والقصص فى القرآن الكريم  كما نعلم تركز على العبرة أساساً فتتحول القضايا إلى قضايا إنسانية نأخذ منها العظة وهى صالحة لكل زمان ومكان . فالمنهج القرآني في القصص عدم تحديد الأشخاص للتأكيد على جانب العبرة والعظة فيتحول الشخص من " اسم " إلى " رمز. 
{وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِنْ قَبْلِكَ إِلا رِجَالاً نُوحِي إِلَيْهِمْ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْقُرَى أَفَلَمْ يَسِيرُوا فِي الأَرْضِ فَيَنْظُرُوا كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ وَلَدَارُ الآخِرَةِ خَيْرٌ لِلَّذِينَ اتَّقَوْا أَفَلا تَعْقِلُونَ(109)حَتَّى إِذَا اسْتَيْئَسَ الرُّسُلُ وَظَنُّوا أَنَّهُمْ قَدْ كُذِبُوا جَاءهُمْ نَصْرُنَا فَنُجِّيَ مَنْ نَشَاءُ وَلا يُرَدُّ بَأْسُنَا عَنِ الْقَوْمِ الْمُجْرِمِينَ(110)لَقَدْ كَانَ فِي قَصَصِهِمْ عِبْرَةٌ لأُوْلِي الأَلْبَابِ مَا كَانَ حَدِيثًا يُفْتَرَى وَلَكِنْ تَصْدِيقَ الَّذِي بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ وَتَفْصِيلَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَهُدًى وَرَحْمَةً لِقَوْمٍ يُؤْمِنُونَ(111)} سورة يوسف
وبما لا شك فيه أن سيدنا يوسف عليه السلام دخل مصر فى عهد الهكسوس وقد قمت بعدة حسابات وكلها إجتهادات شخصية فوجدت أن إحداث قصة سيدنا يوسف قد حدثت فى عصر الأسرة السادسة عشر وهى الأسرة التى دان حكم معظم البلاد المصرية فيها للهكسوس وقد سيطر الهكسوس فعلياً على مقاليد الحكم أعتباراً من عام 1730 ق.م وأعتقد أن حدوث قصة سيدنا يوسف فى أسرة كانت فيها قلائل وعدم سيطرة شبه مستحيل . وإذا قال البعض أن ملك مصر فى قصة سيدنا يوسف كان عادلاً أو مؤمناً فأقول على من يقول ذلك أن يدرس التوراة جيداً فهذا الملك أزل المصريين وأستعبدهم وخاصة عند طلبهم للغذاء فى السنوات العجاف فلم يوزع الفرعون الطعام على المصريين ألا لقاء بهائمهم بعد أن نفذت أموالهم ثم لقاء أرضهم بعد ذلك حتى أن المصريين أصبحوا أجراء مثل العبيد يعملون فى أرض الملك وللأسف الشديد فأن التوراة جعلت من سيدنا يوسف الصديق رضي الله عنه مخلب فرعون في سلب أموال ومواشي وأراضى المصريين وهذه الأحداث تفسر لنا أسباب كراهية المصريين للعبرانيين الذين تمتعوا بثروات مصر وكانوا هم العون للهكسوس على المصريين ولهذا دمر المصريين كل ما كان به ذكر لهم وأليكم ما جاء بالتوراة :
فى سفر التكوين الإصحاح الواحد والأربعين :
41: 55 و لما جاعت جميع ارض مصر و صرخ الشعب الى فرعون لاجل الخبز قال فرعون لكل المصريين اذهبوا الى يوسف و الذي يقول لكم افعلوا 
41: 56 و كان الجوع على كل وجه الارض و فتح يوسف جميع ما فيه طعام و باع للمصريين و اشتد الجوع في ارض مصر 
41: 57 و جاءت كل الارض الى مصر الى يوسف لتشتري قمحا لان الجوع كان شديدا في كل الارض 
ثم الإصحاح السابع والأربعين :
47: 13 و لم يكن خبز في كل الارض لان الجوع كان شديدا جدا فخورت ارض مصر و ارض كنعان من اجل الجوع 
47: 14 فجمع يوسف كل الفضة الموجودة في ارض مصر و في ارض كنعان بالقمح الذي اشتروا و جاء يوسف بالفضة الى بيت فرعون 
47: 15 فلما فرغت الفضة من ارض مصر و من ارض كنعان اتى جميع المصريين الى يوسف قائلين اعطنا خبزا فلماذا نموت قدامك لان ليس فضة ايضا 
47: 16 فقال يوسف هاتوا مواشيكم فاعطيكم بمواشيكم ان لم يكن فضة ايضا 
47: 17 فجاءوا بمواشيهم الى يوسف فاعطاهم يوسف خبزا بالخيل و بمواشي الغنم و البقر و بالحمير فقاتهم بالخبز تلك السنة بدل جميع مواشيهم 
47: 18 و لما تمت تلك السنة اتوا اليه في السنة الثانية و قالوا له لا نخفي عن سيدي انه اذ قد فرغت الفضة و مواشي البهائم عند سيدي لم يبق قدام سيدي الا اجسادنا و ارضنا 
47: 19 لماذا نموت امام عينيك نحن و ارضنا جميعا اشترنا و ارضنا بالخبز فنصير نحن و ارضنا عبيدا لفرعون و اعط بذارا لنحيا و لا نموت و لا تصير ارضنا قفرا 
47: 20 فاشترى يوسف كل ارض مصر لفرعون اذ باع المصريون كل واحد حقله لان الجوع اشتد عليهم فصارت الارض لفرعون 
47: 21 و اما الشعب فنقلهم الى المدن من اقصى حد مصر الى اقصاه 
47: 22 الا ان ارض الكهنة لم يشترها اذ كانت للكهنة فريضة من قبل فرعون فاكلوا فريضتهم التي اعطاهم فرعون لذلك لم يبيعوا ارضهم 
47: 23 فقال يوسف للشعب اني قد اشتريتكم اليوم و ارضكم لفرعون هوذا لكم بذار فتزرعون الارض 
47: 24 و يكون عند الغلة انكم تعطون خمسا لفرعون و الاربعة الاجزاء تكون لكم بذارا للحقل و طعاما لكم و لمن في بيوتكم و طعاما لاولادكم 
47: 25 فقالوا احييتنا ليتنا نجد نعمة في عيني سيدي فنكون عبيدا لفرعون 
47: 26 فجعلها يوسف فرضا على ارض مصر الى هذا اليوم لفرعون الخمس الا ان ارض الكهنة وحدهم لم تصر لفرعون 
وقد نزه القرآن الكريم سيدنا يوسف عن كل هذا . ولكن هذا لا يمنع أن كثير من العبرانيين ذابوا فى الشعب المصري وتزوجوا من بعضهم لدرجة أن الأسر العبرانية كانت تعمل عند المصريين حتى أنهم كانوا يعملون لدى الأسر الحاكمة ومنها الأسرة الفرعونية ومنهم أسرة سيدنا موسى عليه السلام وقد دللنا على ذلك باستطاعة أخت سيدنا موسى الدخول لقصر فرعون بسهولة وحديثها مع أل فرعون بخصوص إيجاد مرضعة لأبن الماء أو المنتشل من الماء ( موشى ) وهو أسم مصري خالص .بخلاف الاسم الذي أطلقه ملك الهكسوس على سيدنا يوسف وهو ( صفنات فعنيح ) فهذا الأسم شبيه بأسماء الهكسوس وعلى من له دراية باللغة المصرية القديمة أن يفيدنا فى ذلك الأمر .ولا أجد ما يمنع من أن اختلاط العبرانيين بالمصرين نتج عنهم جيل جديد مصري خالص ترقوا حتى تقلدوا أعلى المناصب وقد شبهتهم سابقاً بالمماليك فى مصر الذين تم شراءهم ثم أصبحوا حكام لمصر مع اختلاف أن اندماج العبرانيين بالمصريين جعلهم مصريين ولماذا لا يكون وراثة أسرة جديدة هى أسرة مصرية سبق لها الزواج والتناسل مع العبرانيين .
" فَانتَقَمْنَا مِنْهُمْ فَأَغْرَقْنَاهُمْ فِي الْيَمِّ بِأَنَّهُمْ كَذَّبُواْ بِآيَاتِنَا وَكَانُواْ عَنْهَا غَافِلِينَ وَأَوْرَثْنَا الْقَوْمَ الَّذِينَ كَانُواْ يُسْتَضْعَفُونَ مَشَارِقَ الأَرْضِ وَمَغَارِبَهَا الَّتِي بَارَكْنَا فِيهَا وَتَمَّتْ كَلِمَتُ رَبِّكَ الْحُسْنَى عَلَى بَنِي إِسْرَآئِيلَ بِمَا صَبَرُواْ وَدَمَّرْنَا مَا كَانَ يَصْنَعُ فِرْعَوْنُ وَقَوْمُهُ وَمَا كَانُواْ يَعْرِشُونَ )( الأعراف 137)
ولنتذكر أن جد الرعامسة كان وزير لحور محب أخر حكام الأسرة الثامنة عشر ولا ننسى أن حور محب لم يكن أساساً من الأسرة الفرعونية بل كان قائد للجيش  ثم أصبح نسل هذا وزير حور محب فراعنة الأسرة المصرية التاسعة عشر وقد قلت على سبيل الفكاهة أننا أولى بلقب شعب الله المختار من اليهود الحاليين . 
ولا ننسى أنه من أسباب عدم ذكر العبرانيين و الهكسوس على الجداريات والبرديات المصرية ما حدث منهم ضد المصريين أثناء حكم الهكسوس علاوة على أن الفراعنة معروفين بعدم تسجيل النكسات والهزائم وإغفالها .
وقوله تعالى: ( فَأَخْرَجْنَاهُم مِّن جَنَّاتٍ وَعُيُونٍ وَكُنُوزٍ وَمَقَامٍ كَرِيمٍ كَذَلِكَ وَأَوْرَثْنَاهَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ )(الشعراء 57 : 59 ") 
أقول أن بنى إسرائيل الذين خرجوا مع سيدنا موسى لا يمكن أن يكونوا هم وارثين الحكم فى مصر لأنهم خرجوا وظلوا فى التيه أربعين عاماً حاربوا فيها ملوك ليسوا من الفراعنة وانتصروا عليهم واستولوا على أراضيهم قبل تكوين دولتهم ومات سيدنا موسى في فترة التيه  ولنرجع فى ذلك للتوراة . 
سأحاول الدخول فى الموضوع فأننى أشعر أن فكرى يتشتت لكثرة الأراء التى أوردها اصحابها من الباحثين وكلهم محترمين .
لنبداء بسيدنا يوسف بن "يعقوب" بن "إسحاق" بن "إبراهيم" أي أن سيدنا "إبراهيم" هو الجد الثاني له وفى الأصحاح الخامس والعشرين من سفر التكوين( 25: 7 و هذه ايام سني حياة ابراهيم التي عاشها مئة و خمس و سبعون سنة ) وهنا نرى أن الفترة بين سيدنا ابراهيم الخليل وسيدنا يوسف الصديق رضي الله عنهما فترى قصيرة. وقد ولد سيدنا إسحاق وسيدنا إبراهيم فى سن كبيرة فنحن نعلم أن مولولد سيدنا إبراهيم الأول هو سيدنا إسماعيل عليه السلام ويقال أن سيدنا إسحاق ولد بعد سيدنا إسماعيل بـ 13 سنة 
وَلَقَدْ جَاءَتْ رُسُلُنَا إِبْرَاهيمَ بِالْبُشْرَى قَالُوا سَلاماً قَالَ سَلامٌ فَمَا لَبِثَ أَن جَاءَ بِعِجْلٍ حَنِيذٍ * فَلَمَّا رَأَى أَيْدِيَهُمْ لاَ تَصِلُ إِلَيْهِ نَكِرَهُمْ وَأَوْجَسَ مِنْهُمْ خِيفَةً قَالُوا لاَ تَخَفْ إِنَّا أُرْسِلْنَا إِلَى قَوْمِ لُوطٍ * وَامْرَأَتُهُ قَائِمَةٌ فَضَحِكَتْ فَبَشَّرْنَاهَا بِإِسْحَاقَ وَمِن وَرَاءِ إِسْحَاقَ يَعْقُوبَ * قَالَتْ يَا وَيْلَتَى أَأَلِدُ وَأَنَا عَجُوزٌ وَهَذَا بَعلي شَيْخاً إِنَّ هَذَا لَشَيْءٌ عَجِيبٌ سورة هود أية(72:69) .
وجاء فى التوراة فى الإصحاح السابع عشر من سفر التكوين 17: 15 و قال الله لابراهيم ساراي امراتك لا تدعو اسمها ساراي بل اسمها سارة 
17: 16 و اباركها و اعطيك ايضا منها ابنا اباركها فتكون امما و ملوك شعوب منها يكونون 
17: 17 فسقط ابراهيم على وجهه و ضحك و قال في قلبه هل يولد لابن مئة سنة و هل تلد سارة و هي بنت تسعين سنة 
وفى الإصحاح الخامس والعشرين من سفر التكوين (25: 19 و هذه مواليد اسحق بن ابراهيم ولد ابراهيم اسحق 
25: 20 و كان اسحق ابن اربعين سنة لما اتخذ لنفسه زوجة رفقة بنت بتوئيل الارامي اخت لابان الارامي من فدان ارام 
25: 21 و صلى اسحق الى الرب لاجل امراته لانها كانت عاقرا فاستجاب له الرب فحبلت رفقة امراته 
25: 22 و تزاحم الولدان في بطنها فقالت ان كان هكذا فلماذا انا فمضت لتسال الرب 
25: 23 فقال لها الرب في بطنك امتان و من احشائك يفترق شعبان شعب يقوى على شعب و كبير يستعبد لصغير 
25: 24 فلما كملت ايامها لتلد اذا في بطنها توامان 
25: 25 فخرج الاول احمر كله كفروة شعر فدعوا اسمه عيسو 
25: 26 و بعد ذلك خرج اخوه و يده قابضة بعقب عيسو فدعي اسمه يعقوب و كان اسحق ابن ستين سنة لما ولدتهما )
*ونجد سيدنا "يعقوب" رزق بسيدنا "يوسف" بعد أن رزق قبله بأحد عشر ولدا 

وفى التوراة فى سفر التكوين الأصحاح التاسع والعشرين نعلم أن سيدنا يعقوب عليه السلام تزوج من أختين شقيقيتين فى نفس الوقت بفارق اسبوع الأولى هى ليئة والثانية أختها راحيل 
وفى نفس الأصحاح : 29: 31 و راى الرب ان ليئة مكروهة ففتح رحمها و اما راحيل فكانت عاقرا ( راحيل هى أنم سيدنا يوسف )
29: 32 فحبلت ليئة و ولدت ابنا و دعت اسمه راوبين لانها قالت ان الرب قد نظر الى مذلتي انه الان يحبني رجلي 
29: 33 و حبلت ايضا و ولدت ابنا و قالت ان الرب قد سمع اني مكروهة فاعطاني هذا ايضا فدعت اسمه شمعون 
29: 34 و حبلت ايضا و ولدت ابنا و قالت الان هذه المرة يقترن بي رجلي لاني ولدت له ثلاثة بنين لذلك دعي اسمه لاوي 
29: 35 و حبلت ايضا و ولدت ابنا و قالت هذه المرة احمد الرب لذلك دعت اسمه يهوذا ثم توقفت عن الولادة 
كما رزق سيدنا يعقوب من بلهة جارية راحيل بأبن:
0: 3 فقالت هوذا جاريتي بلهة ادخل عليها فتلد على ركبتي و ارزق انا ايضا منها بنين 
30: 4 فاعطته بلهة جاريتها زوجة فدخل عليها يعقوب 
30: 5 فحبلت بلهة و ولدت ليعقوب ابنا 
كما رزق سيدنا يعقوب من زلفة جارية ليئة بأولاد :
30: 9 و لما رات ليئة انها توقفت عن الولادة اخذت زلفة جاريتها و اعطتها ليعقوب زوجة 
30: 10 فولدت زلفة جارية ليئة ليعقوب ابنا 
30: 11 فقالت ليئة بسعد فدعت اسمه جادا 
30: 12 و ولدت زلفة جارية ليئة ابنا ثانيا ليعقوب 
30: 13 فقالت ليئة بغبطتي لانه تغبطني بنات فدعت اسمه اشير 
ثم رزق سيدنا يعقوب من زوجتيه ليئة وراحيل بأبناء :
30: 17 و سمع الله لليئة فحبلت و ولدت ليعقوب ابنا خامسا 
30: 18 فقالت ليئة قد اعطاني الله اجرتي لاني اعطيت جاريتي لرجلي فدعت اسمه يساكر 
30: 19 و حبلت ايضا ليئة و ولدت ابنا سادسا ليعقوب 
30: 20 فقالت ليئة قد وهبني الله هبة حسنة الان يساكنني رجلي لاني ولدت له ستة بنين فدعت اسمه زبولون 
30: 21 ثم ولدت ابنة و دعت اسمها دينة 
30: 22 و ذكر الله راحيل و سمع لها الله و فتح رحمها 
30: 23 فحبلت و ولدت ابنا فقالت قد نزع الله عاري 
30: 24 و دعت اسمه يوسف قائلة يزيدني الرب ابنا اخر 
وفى الأصحاح الخامس والثلاثين من سفر التكوين ولد بنيامين ابن راحيل
35: 16 ثم رحلوا من بيت ايل و لما كان مسافة من الارض بعد حتى ياتوا الى افراتة ولدت راحيل و تعسرت ولادتها 
35: 17 و حدث حين تعسرت ولادتها ان القابلة قالت لها لا تخافي لان هذا ايضا ابن لك 
35: 18 و كان عند خروج نفسها لانها ماتت انها دعت اسمه بن اوني و اما ابوه فدعاه بنيامين 
وهنا كمل ابناء يعقوب أثنى عشر ذكر علاوة على أختهم ( دينة ) ابنة ليئة 
35: 23 بنو ليئة راوبين بكر يعقوب و شمعون و لاوي و يهوذا و يساكر و زبولون 
35: 24 و ابنا راحيل يوسف و بنيامين 
35: 25 و ابنا بلهة جارية راحيل دان و نفتالي 
35: 26 و ابنا زلفة جارية ليئة جاد و اشير هؤلاء بنو يعقوب الذين ولدوا له في فدان ارام 
35: 27 و جاء يعقوب الى اسحق ابيه الى ممرا قرية اربع التي هي حبرون حيث تغرب ابراهيم و اسحق 
35: 28 و كانت ايام اسحق مئة و ثمانين سنة 
35: 29 فاسلم اسحق روحه و مات و انضم الى قومه شيخا و شبعان اياما و دفنه عيسو و يعقوب ابناه 
جاء في القرآن سورة يوسف {إِذْ قَالَ يُوسُفُ لأَبِيهِ يَا أَبَتِ إِنِّي رَأَيْتُ أَحَدَ عَشَرَ كَوْكَبًا وَالشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ رَأَيْتُهُمْ لِي سَاجِدِينَ(4)قَالَ يَا بُنَيَّ لا تَقْصُصْ رُؤْيَاكَ عَلَى إِخْوَتِكَ فَيَكِيدُوا لَكَ كَيْدًا إِنَّ الشَّيْطَانَ لِلإِنسَانِ عَدُوٌّ مُبِينٌ(5)وَكَذَلِكَ يَجْتَبِيكَ رَبُّكَ وَيُعَلِّمُكَ مِنْ تَأْوِيلِ الأَحَادِيثِ وَيُتِمُّ نِعْمَتَهُ عَلَيْكَ وَعَلَى آلِ يَعْقُوبَ كَمَا أَتَمَّهَا عَلَى أَبَوَيْكَ مِنْ قَبْلُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْحَاقَ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ عَلِيمٌ حَكِيمٌ(6)} 
وفى التوراة تكوين الإصحاح السابع والثلاثون(37: 9 ثم حلم ايضا حلما اخر و قصه على اخوته فقال اني قد حلمت حلما ايضا و اذا الشمس و القمر و احد عشر كوكبا ساجدة لي )
ونحن نعلم قصة سيدنا يوسف وإلقاؤه فى البئر ثم بيعه لعزيز مصر
-	 {وَجَاءتْ سَيَّارَةٌ فَأَرْسَلُوا وَارِدَهُمْ فَأَدْلَى دَلْوَهُ قَالَ يَا بُشْرَى هَذَا غُلامٌ وَأَسَرُّوهُ بِضَاعَةً وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ بِمَا يَعْمَلُونَ(19)وَشَرَوْهُ بِثَمَنٍ بَخْسٍ دَرَاهِمَ مَعْدُودَةٍ وَكَانُوا فِيهِ مِنَ الزَّاهِدِينَ(20)}  {وَقَالَ الَّذِي اشْتَرَاهُ مِنْ مِصْرَ لامْرَأَتِهِ أَكْرِمِي مَثْوَاهُ عَسَى أَنْ يَنفَعَنَا أَوْ نَتَّخِذَهُ وَلَدًا وَكَذَلِكَ مَكَّنَّا لِيُوسُفَ فِي الأَرْضِ وَلِنُعَلِّمَهُ مِنْ تَأْوِيلِ الأَحَادِيثِ وَاللَّهُ غَالِبٌ عَلَى أَمْرِهِ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لا يَعْلَمُونَ(21)وَلَمَّا بَلَغَ أَشُدَّهُ آتَيْنَاهُ حُكْمًا وَعِلْمًا وَكَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُحْسِنِينَ(22)}  سورة يوسف 
وجاء بالتوراة 
39: 1 و اما يوسف فانزل الى مصر و اشتراه فوطيفار خصي فرعون رئيس الشرط رجل مصري من يد الاسماعليين الذين انزلوه الى هناك
-	سن سيدنا يوسف عندما دخل مصر غلاماً 14 سنة تقريباً وفى الإصحاح الواحد والأربعين من سفر التكوين
-	
41: 46 و كان يوسف ابن ثلاثين سنة لما وقف قدام فرعون ملك مصر فخرج يوسف من لدن فرعون و اجتاز في كل ارض مصر  
وفى الإصحاح الواحد والأربعين من سفر التكوين نجد أن حاكم مصر وتطلق عليه التوراة فرعون مصر قد خلع على سيدنا يوسف أسم وإذا تمعنا فى الاسم فسنجد أنه  يشبه أسماء المصريين بل الهكسوس ويستطيع من لهم باع فى اللغة المصرية القديمة أن يفيدونا فى ذلك والأن مع ما جاء بالقرآن الكريم من التمكين ليوسف فى الأرض .
{وَقَالَ الْمَلِكُ ائْتُونِي بِهِ أَسْتَخْلِصْهُ لِنَفْسِي فَلَمَّا كَلَّمَهُ قَالَ إِنَّكَ الْيَوْمَ لَدَيْنَا مَكِينٌ أَمِينٌ(54)قَالَ اجْعَلْنِي عَلَى خَزَائِنِ الأَرْضِ إِنِّي حَفِيظٌ عَلِيمٌ(55)وَكَذَلِكَ مَكَّنَّا لِيُوسُفَ فِي الأرْضِ يَتَبَوَّأُ مِنْهَا حَيْثُ يَشَاءُ نُصِيبُ بِرَحْمَتِنَا مَنْ نَشَاءُ وَلا نُضِيعُ أَجْرَ الْمُحْسِنِينَ(56)وَلأَجْرُ الآخِرَةِ خَيْرٌ لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَكَانُوا يَتَّقُونَ(57)} 

41: 45 و دعا فرعون اسم يوسف صفنات فعنيح و اعطاه اسنات بنت فوطي فارع كاهن اون زوجة فخرج يوسف على ارض مصر
وجاء فى سورة يوسف أيضا عن دخول بسيدنا يعقوب وبنيه مصر بدعوة من سيدنا يوسف :
{فَلَمَّا دَخَلُوا عَلَى يُوسُفَ آوَى إِلَيْهِ أَبَوَيْهِ وَقَالَ ادْخُلُوا مِصْرَ إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ آمِنِينَ(99)وَرَفَعَ أَبَوَيْهِ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ وَخَرُّوا لَهُ سُجَّدًا وَقَالَ يَا أَبَتِ هَذَا تَأْوِيلُ رُؤْيَاي مِنْ قَبْلُ قَدْ جَعَلَهَا رَبِّي حَقًّا وَقَدْ أَحْسَنَ بِي إِذْ أَخْرَجَنِي مِنْ السِّجْنِ وَجَاءَ بِكُمْ مِنَ الْبَدْوِ مِنْ بَعْدِ أَنْ نَزَغَ الشَّيْطَانُ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَ إِخْوَتِي إِنَّ رَبِّي لَطِيفٌ لِمَا يَشَاءُ إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْعَلِيمُ الْحَكِيمُ(100)}  {رَبِّ قَدْ آتَيْتَنِي مِنَ الْمُلْكِ وَعَلَّمْتَنِي مِنْ تَأْوِيلِ الأَحَادِيثِ فَاطِرَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ أَنْتَ وَلِيِّ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ تَوَفَّنِي مُسْلِمًا وَأَلْحِقْنِي بِالصَّالِحِينَ(101)} 
ودعونا نأخذ بحساب التوراة فتكون الفترة الزمنية بين نزول سيدنا "إبراهيم" مصر وبين تفسير سيدنا "يوسف" لرؤيا الملك بين 114 سنة و 153 سنة 
ونحن نعلم أن استخدام العجلات لم يكن معروف لدى مصر القديمة قبل زمن أحمس مؤسس الأسرة الثامنة عشر وأدلل على أن قصة سيدنا يوسف قد حدثت فى عصر الهكسوس بما جاء بالتوراة :
: 45: 17 فقال فرعون ليوسف قل لاخوتك افعلوا هذا حملوا دوابكم و انطلقوا اذهبوا الى ارض كنعان 
45: 18 و خذوا اباكم و بيوتكم و تعالوا الي فاعطيكم خيرات ارض مصر و تاكلوا دسم الارض 
45: 19 فانت قد امرت افعلوا هذا خذوا لكم من ارض مصر عجلات لاولادكم و نسائكم و احملوا اباكم و تعالوا 
45: 20 و لا تحزن عيونكم على اثاثكم لان خيرات جميع ارض مصر لكم 
45: 21 ففعل بنو اسرائيل هكذا و اعطاهم يوسف عجلات بحسب امر فرعون و اعطاهم زادا للطريق 
وعندما أتى سيدنا يعقوب لمصر بأبنائه الذيم كانوا على قيد الحياة وأولادهم بما فيهم ابناء سيدنا يوسف الذين ولدوا فى مصر
فكان عددهم سبعين كما جاء بسفر التكوين الأصحاح السادس والأربعين وقد قصدت أن أتى بالعدد من التوراة لنعلم مدى المبالغة الغير معقولة فى عدد الــ 600.000 الذين خرجوا مع سيدنا موسى عليه السلام 
46: 5 فقام يعقوب من بئر سبع و حمل بنو اسرائيل يعقوب اباهم و اولادهم و نساءهم في العجلات التي ارسل فرعون لحمله 
46: 6 و اخذوا مواشيهم و مقتناهم الذي اقتنوا في ارض كنعان و جاءوا الى مصر يعقوب و كل نسله معه 
46: 7 بنوه و بنو بنيه معه و بناته و بنات بنيه و كل نسله جاء بهم معه الى مصر 
46: 8 و هذه اسماء بني اسرائيل الذين جاءوا الى مصر يعقوب و بنوه بكر يعقوب راوبين 
46: 9 و بنو راوبين حنوك و فلو و حصرون و كرمي 
46: 10 و بنو شمعون يموئيل و يامين و اوهد و ياكين و صوحر و شاول ابن الكنعانية 
46: 11 و بنو لاوي جرشون و قهات و مراري 
46: 12 و بنو يهوذا عير و اونان و شيلة و فارص و زارح و اما عير و اونان فماتا في ارض كنعان و كان ابنا فارص حصرون و حامول 
46: 13 و بنو يساكر تولاع و فوة و يوب و شمرون 
46: 14 و بنو زبولون سارد و ايلون و ياحلئيل 
46: 15 هؤلاء بنو ليئة الذين ولدتهم ليعقوب في فدان ارام مع دينة ابنته جميع نفوس بنيه و بناته ثلاث و ثلاثون 
46: 16 و بنو جاد صفيون و حجي و شوني و اصبون و عيري و ارودي و ارئيلي 
46: 17 و بنو اشير يمنة و يشوة و يشوي و بريعة و سارح هي اختهم و ابنا بريعة حابر و ملكيئيل 
46: 18 هؤلاء بنو زلفة التي اعطاها لابان لليئة ابنته فولدت هؤلاء ليعقوب ست عشرة نفسا 
46: 19 ابنا راحيل امراة يعقوب يوسف و بنيامين 
46: 20 و ولد ليوسف في ارض مصر منسى و افرايم اللذان ولدتهما له اسنات بنت فوطي فارع كاهن اون 
46: 21 و بنو بنيامين بالع و باكر و اشبيل و جيرا و نعمان و ايحي و روش و مفيم و حفيم و ارد 
46: 22 هؤلاء بنو راحيل الذين ولدوا ليعقوب جميع النفوس اربع عشرة 
46: 23 و ابن دان حوشيم 
46: 24 و بنو نفتالي ياحصئيل و جوني و يصر و شليم 
46: 25 هؤلاء بنو بلهة التي اعطاها لابان لراحيل ابنته فولدت هؤلاء ليعقوب جميع الانفس سبع 
46: 26 جميع النفوس ليعقوب التي اتت الى مصر الخارجة من صلبه ما عدا نساء بني يعقوب جميع النفوس ست و ستون نفسا 
46: 27 و ابنا يوسف اللذان ولدا له في مصر نفسان جميع نفوس بيت يعقوب التي جاءت الى مصر سبعون 
فى ألصحاح السابع والأربعين من شفر التكوين  سكن اليهود فى أرض جاسان 
47: 6 ارض مصر قدامك في أفضل الأرض اسكن اباك و إخوتك ليسكنوا في ارض جاسان و ان علمت انه يوجد بينهم ذوو قدرة فاجعلهم رؤساء مواش على التي لي 
وأرض جاسان مكانها الحالي فى محافظة الشرقية وهذا ما دعاني لأن أقول أن بحيرة المنزلة قديماً هى مكان عبور بنى إسرائيل .
وهنا ما استغربت له بخصوص نزول اليهود وسكنهم أرض جاسان فقد ورد بسفر التكوين الإصحاح السابع والأربعين  ما يلى :
47: 11 فاسكن يوسف اباه و اخوته و اعطاهم ملكا في ارض مصر في افضل الارض في ارض رعمسيس كما امر فرعون 
وسر استغرابى أن مدينة رعمسيس بنيت فى عهد رمسيس الثانى لا عهد الهكسوس .
ومات سيدنا يعقوب فى مصر عن عمر يناهز 147 عام قضى منهم فى مصر 17 عام كما جاء بالأصحاح السابع والأربعين من سفر التكوين.
47: 28 و عاش يعقوب في ارض مصر سبع عشرة سنة فكانت ايام يعقوب سنو حياته مئة و سبعا و اربعين سنة .
وتقول التوراة أن المصريين بكوا سيدنا يعقوب بعد موته على الرغم من أن المصريين كانوا يعافون الأكل فى مكان واحد مع العبرانيين فهل هذا يدل على أن المصريين آمنوا بدين سيدنا يعقوب ؟
وللمقارنة فقد جاء بسفر التكوين الإصحاح الأصحاح الثالث والأربعين عندما أستقبل سيدنا يوسف أخوته وأولم لهم ما يلى :
43: 32 فقدموا له وحده و لهم وحدهم و للمصريين الاكلين عنده وحدهم لان المصريين لا يقدرون ان ياكلوا طعاما مع العبرانيين لانه رجس عند المصريين
ثم جاء بالإصحاح الـ خمسين بعد موت يعقوب وتحنيطه  ما يلى 
50: 2 و امر يوسف عبيده الاطباء ان يحنطوا اباه فحنط الاطباء اسرائيل 
50: 3 و كمل له اربعون يوما لانه هكذا تكمل ايام المحنطين و بكى عليه المصريون سبعين يوما 
ومات سيدنا يوسف فى مصر عن عمر يناهز 110 عام كما جاء بسفر التكوين الإصحاح الخمسين
50: 26 ثم مات يوسف و هو ابن مئة و عشر سنين فحنطوه و وضع في تابوت في مصر .
وقد قصدت أن أبداء بقصة سيدنا يوسف وأن أدعم ما أتيت به بما جاء بالقرآن الكريم  وكتاب العهد القديم وما جاء بكتب التاريخ لأنه المدخل للحسابات التي يجب أن نأخذ بها لتحديد الفترة التي حدثت بها أحدث قصة سيدنا موسى عليه السلام فأرجو ألا أن  أكون قد أطلت عليكم فأنتظر ونى . وأرجو أن يكون لدى أحد معلومات عن موضوع تحنيط جثمان أنبياء اللع يعقوب ويوسف عليهما السلام كما ورد بالتوراة . أنا على وشك الانتهاء مما أرتحت اليه من حسابات تؤدى إلى أن فرعون مصر الذى حدثت القصة فى عهده هو أمنحتب الثالث والد أخناتون. أنتظرونى بإذن الله تعالى
أشكركم ودمتم بخير
*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*معذرة سأنزل بالموضوع على عدة حلقات اليوم بمشيئة الله
الحلقة الأولى :  
{طسم(1)تِلْكَ ءايَاتُ الْكِتَابِ الْمُبِينِ(2)نَتْلُو عَلَيْكَ مِنْ نَبَإِ مُوسَى وَفِرْعَوْنَ بِالْحَقِّ لِقَوْمٍ يُؤْمِنُونَ(3)إِنَّ فِرْعَوْنَ عَلا فِي الأَرْضِ وَجَعَلَ أَهْلَهَا شِيَعًا يَسْتَضْعِفُ طَائِفَةً مِنْهُمْ يُذَبِّحُ أَبْنَاءهُمْ وَيَسْتَحْيِ نِسَاءَهمْ إِنَّهُ كَانَ مِنَ الْمُفْسِدِينَ(4)وَنُرِيدُ أَنْ نَمُنَّ عَلَى الَّذِينَ اسْتُضْعِفُوا فِي الأَرْضِ وَنَجْعَلَهُمْ أَئِمَّةً وَنَجْعَلَهُمْ الْوَارِثِينَ(5) وَنُمَكِّنَ لَهُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ وَنُرِيَ فِرْعَوْنَ وَهَامَانَ وَجُنُودَهُمَا مِنْهُمْ مَا كَانُوا يَحْذَرُونَ(6)}. سورة القصص
مرحباً بجميع الزميلات والزملاء . نكمل اليوم ما بدأناه للوصول إلى تجديد من هو الفرعون الذى عاصر سيدنا موسى وغرق فى اليم عند مطاردته لسيدنا موسى ومن خرج معه من بنى إسرائيل وهنا أركز على من خرج معه من بنى إسرائيل لأننى أعتقد أن الكثير من بنى إسرائيل كانوا قد ذابو فى الشعب المصرى وتزوجوا وتناسلوا وكونوا أسر مصرية خالصة ووصل الكثيريين منهم على أعتبار أنهم مصريين لمراكز عليا.
وما دمنا نبحث فللفائدة سأحاول أن أأتى بقصة سيدنا موسى مع الفرعون ولا أجد مانع فى الإتيان بتفاصيل قد لا تهم الباحثين أمثال حضراتكم ولكن بلا شك تفيد من يدخل للموضوع للمعرفة والاستفادة .
سأحاول أن أجعل البحث تاريخياً أكثر منه سرد لقصة سيدنا موسى وفرعون مصر وسأستشهد بالآيات المعجزة للقرآن الكريم وبلاغتها فى سردها للأحداث فى إيجاز مع الإتيان بما ورد بالتوراة وهنا لا أقصد المقارنة بين القرآن الكريم والتوراة فلا توجد مقارنة لأن القرآن الكريم كلام الله خالصاً بدون أي شوائب فقد تكفل المولى جل شأنه بحفظ القرآن 
إِنَّا نَحْنُ نَزَّلْنَا الذِّكْرَ وَإِنَّا لَهُ لَحَافِظُونَ (٩)سورة الحجر
سبق وذكرنا بعض الإيضاحات بسردنا لقصة سيدنا يوسف وعلاقتها بقصة سيدنا موسى تكمن فى محاولاتنا حساب الزمن بينهم للوصول لمعرفة الفرعون الذى تمت قصة سيدنا موسى فى عصره ونذكر الأن ما جاء بالإصحاح الأول من سفر الخروج لندلل على أن عدد الـ 600.000 والذين تم زيادة عددهم فى بعض المصادر بعشرين الف ندلل أنه رقم مبالغ فيه جداً 
الإصحاح الأول
1: 1 و هذه اسماء بني اسرائيل الذين جاءوا الى مصر مع يعقوب جاء كل انسان و بيته 
1: 2 راوبين و شمعون و لاوي و يهوذا 
1: 3 و يساكر و زبولون و بنيامين 
1: 4 و دان و نفتالي و جاد و اشير 
1: 5 و كانت جميع نفوس الخارجين من صلب يعقوب سبعين نفسا و لكن يوسف كان في مصر 
1: 6 و مات يوسف و كل اخوته و جميع ذلك الجيل 
1: 7 و اما بنو اسرائيل فاثمروا و توالدوا و نموا و كثروا كثيرا جدا و امتلات الارض منهم 
( لنتذكر هنا أن بنى إسرائيل كانوا يسكنون فى جاسان وليس فى كل أرض مصر )
1: 8 ثم قام ملك جديد على مصر لم يكن يعرف يوسف 
1: 9 فقال لشعبه هوذا بنو اسرائيل شعب اكثر و اعظم منا 
( إذا كان المصريين يستعبدون بنى إسرائيل فكيف يكونوا أكثر وأعظم من أهل البلد ؟ )
1: 10 هلم نحتال لهم لئلا ينموا فيكون اذا حدثت حرب انهم ينضمون الى اعدائنا و يحاربوننا و يصعدون من الارض 
( لنتذكر خيانة بنى إسرائيل وإنضمامهم للغزاة من الهكسوس )
1: 11 فجعلوا عليهم رؤساء تسخير لكي يذلوهم باثقالهم فبنوا لفرعون مدينتي مخازن فيثوم و رعمسيس 
1: 12 و لكن بحسبما اذلوهم هكذا نموا و امتدوا فاختشوا من بني اسرائيل 
1: 13 فاستعبد المصريون بني اسرائيل بعنف 
1: 14 و مرروا حياتهم بعبودية قاسية في الطين و اللبن و في كل عمل في الحقل كل عملهم الذي عملوه بواسطتهم عنفا 
1: 15 و كلم ملك مصر قابلتي العبرانيات اللتين اسم احداهما شفرة و اسم الاخرى فوعة 
( هل يدل عدد القابلات وهم من يولدون نساء بنى إسرائيل بأثنين على أن عدد بنى إسرائيل كان كبيراً ؟ )
1: 16 و قال حينما تولدان العبرانيات و تنظرانهن على الكراسي ان كان ابنا فاقتلاه و ان كان بنتا فتحيا 
1: 17 و لكن القابلتين خافتا الله و لم تفعلا كما كلمهما ملك مصر بل استحيتا الاولاد 
1: 18 فدعا ملك مصر القابلتين و قال لهما لماذا فعلتما هذا الامر و استحييتما الاولاد 
1: 19 فقالت القابلتان لفرعون ان النساء العبرانيات لسن كالمصريات فانهن قويات يلدن قبل ان تاتيهن القابلة 
1: 20 فاحسن الله الى القابلتين و نما الشعب و كثر جدا 
1: 21 و كان اذ خافت القابلتان الله انه صنع لهما بيوتا 
1: 22 ثم امر فرعون جميع شعبه قائلا كل ابن يولد تطرحونه في النهر لكن كل بنت تستحيونها ميلاد سيدنا موسى ::
هو موسى بن عمران بن قاهت بن عازر بن لاوى بن يعقوب عليه السلام ولاوى هو أخو سيدنا يوسف من زوجة سيدنا يعقوب ليئة التي هى أخت راحيل أم سيدنا يوسف فقد كان سيدنا يعقوب متزوج بالأختين فى وقت واحد. ونستفاد هنا من أن المسافة بين سيدنا موسى ولاوى الجد الثالث لسيدنا موسى ليست ببعيدة وسآتيكم بحساباتي عن المدة بينهم فى أخر الموضوع .
ولد سيدنا موسى فى العام الذى كان يذبح فيه أبناء بنى إسرائيل من الذكور أما أخوه سيدنا هارون فهو أكبر منه بثلاث سنوات وقد ولد فى عام مباح فيه لنساء بنى إسرائيل الاحتفاظ بمواليدهم من الذكور . صنعت أم موسى تابوت لأبنها وقذفته فى اليم وهنا نذكر أن القرآن الكريم قال (إِذْ أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى أُمِّكَ مَا يُوحَى ) {وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى أُمِّ مُوسَى أَنْ أَرْضِعِيهِ فَإِذَا خِفْتِ عَلَيْهِ فَأَلْقِيهِ فِي الْيَمِّ وَلا تَخَافِي ) أى أن ما حدث كان بوحي من الله وهو ما لم تطرق اليه التوراة . وألتقط التابوت ألـ فرعون (فَالْتَقَطَهُ آلُ فِرْعَوْنَ لِيَكُونَ لَهُمْ عَدُوًّا وَحَزَنًا إِنَّ فِرْعَوْنَ وَهَامَانَ وَجُنُودَهُمَا كَانُوا خَاطِئِينَ ) وهنا أقول أن القرآن الكريم قد حدد فرعون واحد للتربية والخروج ووجهة نظرى أن الفرعون وأنا أرجح أمنحتب الثالث كان ما زال أميراً ونحن نعلم أنه شارك أباه فى الحكم كما شاركه فى الحكم فى حياته أبنه اخناتون وأعتقد أن السيدة آسية كانت زوجته ونحن المصريين توارثنا أن نطلق مثلاً على العمدة أيضا لقب العمدة بل وفى بعض البلاد يطلقون على ابن العمدة أبو العمدة وأن أمنحتب الثالث لم يرزق من السيدة آسية بأولاد ذكور ولأنها من الأسرة المالكة لم يتزوج عليها لتقوية مركزه وظل محتفظ بها وبعد توليته عرش مصر أتخذ زوجات أخريات أشهرهم الملكة تى أم اخناتون فظلت السيدة آسية محتفظة بسيدنا موسى كأبن لها بالتربية (وَقَالَتْ امْرَأَةُ فِرْعَوْنَ قُرَّتُ عَيْنٍ لِي وَلَكَ لا تَقْتُلُوهُ عَسَى أَنْ يَنفَعَنَا أَوْ نَتَّخِذَهُ وَلَدًا وَهُمْ لا يَشْعُرُونَ ) وبهذا تكون المدة التى تولى فيها الحكم مع ابيه وفترة حكمه كبيرة وبهذا يكون هو فرعون التربية وفرعون الخروج . 
وقد سبق أن قلت أن أخت سيدنا موسى كانت تعمل فى قصر الفرعون بدليل دخولها للقصر بسهولة (إِذْ تَمْشِي أُخْتُكَ فَتَقُولُ هَلْ أَدُلُّكُمْ عَلَى مَنْ يَكْفُلُهُ فَرَجَعْنَاكَ إِلَى أُمِّكَ كَيْ تَقَرَّ عَيْنُهَا وَلَا تَحْزَنَ ) وأكيد أن الإنسان يقطن بجوار محل عمله فإذا كان أمنحتب له قصر شتوى يحكم فيه خلال فصل الشتاء كعادة الحكام فى أقصى جنوب مصر فمن المؤكد أن أسرة سيدنا موسى كانت تقطن أعلى النهر وهناك قذفت أم سيدنا موسى بالتابوت الذى يحمل وليدها فسار مع التيار حتى قصر الفرعون ونحن نعلم أن نهر النيل يأتي من الجنوب منحدراً جهة الشمال ولا يمكن أن يسير التابوت عكس التيار ولو وضع التابوت فى اليم فى أرض جاسان لكان سار مع اتجاه التيار شمالاً ثم أن المسافة بين جاسان وجنوب مصر طويلة جداً فكيف يصبر طفل فى التابوت بدون طعام أيام طويلة خاصة إذا صار عكس التيار . وهذا لا يمنع من وجود قصر صيفي للحاكم فى أرض جاسان وهى قريبة من بحيرة المنزلة بأتساعها القديم حيث عبر بنى إسرائيل وقد غرقت هذه المنطقة بمدنها بالكامل تحت الماء قديماً .
وَلَقَدْ مَنَنَّا عَلَيْكَ مَرَّةً أُخْرَى (٣٧) إِذْ أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى أُمِّكَ مَا يُوحَى (٣٨) أَنِ اقْذِفِيهِ فِي التَّابُوتِ فَاقْذِفِيهِ فِي الْيَمِّ فَلْيُلْقِهِ الْيَمُّ بِالسَّاحِلِ يَأْخُذْهُ عَدُوٌّ لِي وَعَدُوٌّ لَهُ وَأَلْقَيْتُ عَلَيْكَ مَحَبَّةً مِنِّي وَلِتُصْنَعَ عَلَى عَيْنِي (٣٩) إِذْ تَمْشِي أُخْتُكَ فَتَقُولُ هَلْ أَدُلُّكُمْ عَلَى مَنْ يَكْفُلُهُ فَرَجَعْنَاكَ إِلَى أُمِّكَ كَيْ تَقَرَّ عَيْنُهَا وَلَا تَحْزَنَ وَقَتَلْتَ نَفْسًا فَنَجَّيْنَاكَ مِنَ الْغَمِّ وَفَتَنَّاكَ فُتُونًا فَلَبِثْتَ سِنِينَ فِي أَهْلِ مَدْيَنَ ثُمَّ جِئْتَ عَلَى قَدَرٍ يَا مُوسَى (٤٠) وَاصْطَنَعْتُكَ لِنَفْسِي (٤١) اذْهَبْ أَنْتَ وَأَخُوكَ بِآَيَاتِي وَلَا تَنِيَا فِي ذِكْرِي (٤٢) سورة طه 
{وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى أُمِّ مُوسَى أَنْ أَرْضِعِيهِ فَإِذَا خِفْتِ عَلَيْهِ فَأَلْقِيهِ فِي الْيَمِّ وَلا تَخَافِي وَلا تَحْزَنِي إِنَّا رَادُّوهُ إِلَيْكِ وَجَاعِلُوهُ مِنَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ(7)فَالْتَقَطَهُ آلُ فِرْعَوْنَ لِيَكُونَ لَهُمْ عَدُوًّا وَحَزَنًا إِنَّ فِرْعَوْنَ وَهَامَانَ وَجُنُودَهُمَا كَانُوا خَاطِئِينَ(8)وَقَالَتْ امْرَأَةُ فِرْعَوْنَ قُرَّتُ عَيْنٍ لِي وَلَكَ لا تَقْتُلُوهُ عَسَى أَنْ يَنفَعَنَا أَوْ نَتَّخِذَهُ وَلَدًا وَهُمْ لا يَشْعُرُونَ(9)وَأَصْبَحَ فُؤَادُ أُمِّ مُوسَى فَارِغًا إِنْ كَادَتْ لَتُبْدِي بِهِ لَوْلا أَنْ رَبَطْنَا عَلَى قَلْبِهَا لِتَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ(10)وَقَالَتْ لأُخْتِهِ قُصِّيهِ فَبَصُرَتْ بِهِ عَنْ جُنُبٍ وَهُمْ لا يَشْعُرُونَ(11)وَحَرَّمْنَا عَلَيْهِ الْمَرَاضِعَ مِنْ قَبْلُ فَقَالَتْ هَلْ أَدُلُّكُمْ عَلَى أَهْلِ بَيْتٍ يَكْفُلُونَهُ لَكُمْ وَهُمْ لَهُ نَاصِحُونَ(12) فَرَدَدْنَاهُ إِلَى أُمِّهِ كَيْ تَقَرَّ عَيْنُهَا وَلا تَحْزَنَ وَلِتَعْلَمَ أَنَّ وَعْدَ اللَّهِ حَقٌّ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَهُمْ لا يَعْلَمُونَ(13)وَلَمَّا بَلَغَ أَشُدَّهُ وَاسْتَوَى ءاتَيْنَاهُ حُكْمًا وَعِلْمًا وَكَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُحْسِنِينَ(14)}.سورة القصص:*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*الحلقة الثانية :
والأن مع ما جاء بسفر الخروج الأصحاح الثانى :
الإصحاح الثاني

2: 1 و ذهب رجل من بيت لاوي و اخذ بنت لاوي 
2: 2 فحبلت المراة و ولدت ابنا و لما راته انه حسن خباته ثلاثة اشهر 
2: 3 و لما لم يمكنها ان تخبئه بعد اخذت له سفطا من البردي و طلته بالحمر و الزفت و وضعت الولد فيه و وضعته بين الحلفاء على حافة النهر 
2: 4 و وقفت اخته من بعيد لتعرف ماذا يفعل به 
2: 5 فنزلت ابنة فرعون الى النهر لتغتسل و كانت جواريها ماشيات على جانب النهر فرات السفط بين الحلفاء فارسلت امتها و اخذته 
2: 6 و لما فتحته رات الولد و اذا هو صبي يبكي فرقت له و قالت هذا من اولاد العبرانيين 
2: 7 فقالت اخته لابنة فرعون هل اذهب و ادعو لك امراة مرضعة من العبرانيات لترضع لك الولد 
2: 8 فقالت لها ابنة فرعون اذهبي فذهبت الفتاة و دعت ام الولد 
2: 9 فقالت لها ابنة فرعون اذهبي بهذا الولد و ارضعيه لي و انا اعطي اجرتك فاخذت المراة الولد و ارضعته 
2: 10 و لما كبر الولد جاءت به الى ابنة فرعون فصار لها ابنا و دعت اسمه موسى و قالت اني انتشلته من الماء
2: 11 و حدث في تلك الايام لما كبر موسى انه خرج الى اخوته لينظر في اثقالهم فراى رجلا مصريا يضرب رجلا عبرانيا من اخوته 
ونأتي هنا لقصة قتل سيدنا موسى للمصري ونزه القرآن الكريم سيدنا موسى عن تعمده القتل فقال (فَوَكَزَهُ مُوسَى فَقَضَى عَلَيْهِ ) أم التوراة فأشارت إلى تعمد سيدنا موسى قتل المصري وطمره فى الرمال .
{وَدَخَلَ الْمَدِينَةَ عَلَى حِينِ غَفْلَةٍ مِنْ أَهْلِهَا فَوَجَدَ فِيهَا رَجُلَيْنِ يَقْتَتِلانِ هَذَا مِنْ شِيعَتِهِ وَهَذَا مِنْ عَدُوِّهِ فَاسْتَغَاثَهُ الَّذِي مِنْ شِيعَتِهِ عَلَى الَّذِي مِنْ عَدُوِّهِ فَوَكَزَهُ مُوسَى فَقَضَى عَلَيْهِ قَالَ هَذَا مِنْ عَمَلِ الشَّيْطَانِ إِنَّهُ عَدُوٌّ مُضِلٌّ مُبِينٌ(15)قَالَ رَبِّ إِنِّي ظَلَمْتُ نَفْسِي فَاغْفِرْ لِي فَغَفَرَ لَهُ إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ(16)قَالَ رَبِّ بِمَا أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيَّ فَلَنْ أَكُونَ ظَهِيرًا لِلْمُجْرِمِينَ(17)فَأَصْبَحَ فِي الْمَدِينَةِ خَائِفًا يَتَرَقَّبُ فَإِذَا الَّذِي اسْتَنصَرَهُ بِالأَمْسِ يَسْتَصْرِخُهُ قَالَ لَهُ مُوسَى إِنَّكَ لَغَوِيٌّ مُبِينٌ(18)فَلَمَّا أَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يَبْطِشَ بِالَّذِي هُوَ عَدُوٌّ لَهُمَا قَالَ يَا مُوسَى أَتُرِيدُ أَنْ تَقْتُلَنِي كَمَا قَتَلْتَ نَفْسًا بِالأَمْسِ إِنْ تُرِيدُ إِلا أَنْ تَكُونَ جَبَّارًا فِي الأَرْضِ وَمَا تُرِيدُ أَنْ تَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُصْلِحِينَ(19)وَجَاءَ رَجُلٌ مِنْ أَقْصَى الْمَدِينَةِ يَسْعَى قَالَ يَامُوسَى إِنَّ الْمَلا يَأْتَمِرُونَ بِكَ لِيَقْتُلُوكَ فَاخْرُجْ إِنِّي لَكَ مِنَ النَّاصِحِينَ(20)فَخَرَجَ مِنْهَا خَائِفًا يَتَرَقَّبُ قَالَ رَبِّ نَجِّنِي مِنَ الْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ(21)}.سورة القصص
2: 12 فالتفت الى هنا و هناك و راى ان ليس احد فقتل المصري و طمره في الرمل 
والآن ما قاله القرآن الكريم بإيجاز وبلاغة
وَقَتَلْتَ نَفْسًا فَنَجَّيْنَاكَ مِنَ الْغَمِّ وَفَتَنَّاكَ فُتُونًا فَلَبِثْتَ سِنِينَ فِي أَهْلِ مَدْيَنَ ثُمَّ جِئْتَ عَلَى قَدَرٍ يَا مُوسَى (٤٠) وَاصْطَنَعْتُكَ لِنَفْسِي (٤١) اذْهَبْ أَنْتَ وَأَخُوكَ بِآَيَاتِي وَلَا تَنِيَا فِي ذِكْرِي (٤٢) سورة طه 
{وَدَخَلَ الْمَدِينَةَ عَلَى حِينِ غَفْلَةٍ مِنْ أَهْلِهَا فَوَجَدَ فِيهَا رَجُلَيْنِ يَقْتَتِلانِ هَذَا مِنْ شِيعَتِهِ وَهَذَا مِنْ عَدُوِّهِ فَاسْتَغَاثَهُ الَّذِي مِنْ شِيعَتِهِ عَلَى الَّذِي مِنْ عَدُوِّهِ فَوَكَزَهُ مُوسَى فَقَضَى عَلَيْهِ قَالَ هَذَا مِنْ عَمَلِ الشَّيْطَانِ إِنَّهُ عَدُوٌّ مُضِلٌّ مُبِينٌ(15)قَالَ رَبِّ إِنِّي ظَلَمْتُ نَفْسِي فَاغْفِرْ لِي فَغَفَرَ لَهُ إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ(16)قَالَ رَبِّ بِمَا أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيَّ فَلَنْ أَكُونَ ظَهِيرًا لِلْمُجْرِمِينَ(17)فَأَصْبَحَ فِي الْمَدِينَةِ خَائِفًا يَتَرَقَّبُ فَإِذَا الَّذِي اسْتَنصَرَهُ بِالأَمْسِ يَسْتَصْرِخُهُ قَالَ لَهُ مُوسَى إِنَّكَ لَغَوِيٌّ مُبِينٌ(18)فَلَمَّا أَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يَبْطِشَ بِالَّذِي هُوَ عَدُوٌّ لَهُمَا قَالَ يَا مُوسَى أَتُرِيدُ أَنْ تَقْتُلَنِي كَمَا قَتَلْتَ نَفْسًا بِالأَمْسِ إِنْ تُرِيدُ إِلا أَنْ تَكُونَ جَبَّارًا فِي الأَرْضِ وَمَا تُرِيدُ أَنْ تَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُصْلِحِينَ(19)وَجَاءَ رَجُلٌ مِنْ أَقْصَى الْمَدِينَةِ يَسْعَى قَالَ يَامُوسَى إِنَّ الْمَلا يَأْتَمِرُونَ بِكَ لِيَقْتُلُوكَ فَاخْرُجْ إِنِّي لَكَ مِنَ النَّاصِحِينَ(20)فَخَرَجَ مِنْهَا خَائِفًا يَتَرَقَّبُ قَالَ رَبِّ نَجِّنِي مِنَ الْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ(21)}.سورة القصص
نستكمل مع الإصحاح الثاني من سفر الخروج
2: 13 ثم خرج في اليوم الثاني و اذا رجلان عبرانيان يتخاصمان فقال للمذنب لماذا تضرب صاحبك 
2: 14 فقال من جعلك رئيسا و قاضيا علينا امفتكر انت بقتلي كما قتلت المصري فخاف موسى و قال حقا قد عرف الامر 
2: 15 فسمع فرعون هذا الامر فطلب ان يقتل موسى فهرب موسى من وجه فرعون و سكن في ارض مديان و جلس عند البئر 
2: 16 و كان لكاهن مديان سبع بنات فاتين و استقين و ملان الاجران ليسقين غنم ابيهن 
2: 17 فاتى الرعاة و طردوهن فنهض موسى و انجدهن و سقى غنمهن 
2: 18 فلما اتين الى رعوئيل ابيهن قال ما بالكن اسرعتن في المجيء اليوم 
2: 19 فقلن رجل مصري انقذنا من ايدي الرعاة و انه استقى لنا ايضا و سقى الغنم 
ونورد الآن ما قاله القرآن الكريم بخصوص ذهاب سيدنا موسى لأرض مدين 
{وَلَمَّا تَوَجَّهَ تِلْقَاءَ مَدْيَنَ قَالَ عَسَى رَبِّي أَنْ يَهْدِيَنِي سَوَآءَ السَّبِيلِ(22)وَلَمَّا وَرَدَ مآءَ مَدْيَنَ وَجَدَ عَلَيْهِ أُمَّةً مِنَ النَّاسِ يَسْقُونَ وَوَجَدَ مِنْ دُونِهِمْ امْرَأتَيْنِ تَذُودَانِ قَالَ مَا خَطْبُكُمَا قَالَتَا لا نَسْقِي حَتَّى يُصْدِرَ الرِّعَاءُ وَأَبُونَا شَيْخٌ كَبِيرٌ(23) فَسَقَى لَهُمَا ثُمَّ تَوَلَّى إِلَى الظِّلِّ فَقَالَ رَبِّ إِنِّي لِمَا أَنزَلْتَ إِلَيَّ مِنْ خَيْرٍ فَقِيرٌ(24)فَجَاءَتْهُ إِحْدَاهُمَا تَمْشِي عَلَى اسْتِحْيَاءٍ قَالَتْ إِنَّ أَبِي يَدْعُوكَ لِيَجْزِيَكَ أَجْرَ مَا سَقَيْتَ لَنَا فَلَمَّا جَاءهُ وَقَصَّ عَلَيْهِ الْقَصَصَ قَالَ لا تَخَفْ نَجَوْتَ مِنَ الْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ(25)قَالَتْ إِحْدَاهُمَا يَا أَبَتِ اسْتَئْجِرْهُ إِنَّ خَيْرَ مَنْ اسْتَأْجَرْتَ الْقَوِيُّ الأَمِينُ(26) قَالَ إِنِّي أُرِيدُ أَنْ أُنكِحَكَ إِحْدَى ابْنَتَيَّ هَاتَيْنِ عَلَى أَنْ تَأْجُرَنِي ثَمَانِيَ حِجَجٍ فَإِنْ أَتْمَمْتَ عَشْرًا فَمِنْ عِنْدِكَ وَمَا أُرِيدُ أَنْ أَشُقَّ عَلَيْكَ سَتَجِدُنِي إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ مِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ(27)قَالَ ذَلِكَ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكَ أَيَّمَا الأَجَلَيْنِ قَضَيْتُ فَلا عُدْوَانَ عَلَيَّ وَاللَّهُ عَلَى مَا نَقُولُ وَكِيلٌ(28)}.سورة القصص
2: 20 فقال لبناته و اين هو لماذا تركتن الرجل ادعونه لياكل طعاما 
2: 21 فارتضى موسى ان يسكن مع الرجل فاعطى موسى صفورة ابنته 
2: 22 فولدت ابنا فدعا اسمه جرشوم لانه قال كنت نزيلا في ارض غريبة 
2: 23 و حدث في تلك الايام الكثيرة ان ملك مصر مات و تنهد بنو اسرائيل من العبودية و صرخوا فصعد صراخهم الى الله من اجل العبودية 
2: 24 فسمع الله انينهم فتذكر الله ميثاقه مع ابراهيم و اسحق و يعقوب 
2: 25 و نظر الله بني اسرائيل و علم الله*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*الحلقة الثالثة :
ونأتي لعودة سيدنا موسى إلى مصر بأهله .
الإصحاح الثالث
3: 1 و اما موسى فكان يرعى غنم يثرون حميه كاهن مديان فساق الغنم الى وراء البرية و جاء الى جبل الله حوريب 
3: 2 و ظهر له ملاك الرب بلهيب نار من وسط عليقة فنظر و اذا العليقة تتوقد بالنار و العليقة لم تكن تحترق 
3: 3 فقال موسى اميل الان لانظر هذا المنظر العظيم لماذا لا تحترق العليقة 
3: 4 فلما راى الرب انه مال لينظر ناداه الله من وسط العليقة و قال موسى موسى فقال هانذا 
3: 5 فقال لا تقترب الى ههنا اخلع حذائك من رجليك لان الموضع الذي انت واقف عليه ارض مقدسة 
مع القرآن الكريم
وَهَلْ أَتَاكَ حَدِيثُ مُوسَى (٩) إِذْ رَأَى نَارًا فَقَالَ لِأَهْلِهِ امْكُثُوا إِنِّي آَنَسْتُ نَارًا لَعَلِّي آَتِيكُمْ مِنْهَا بِقَبَسٍ أَوْ أَجِدُ عَلَى النَّارِ هُدًى (١٠) فَلَمَّا أَتَاهَا نُودِيَ يَا مُوسَى (١١) إِنِّي أَنَا رَبُّكَ فَاخْلَعْ نَعْلَيْكَ إِنَّكَ بِالْوَادِ الْمُقَدَّسِ طُوًى (١٢) وَأَنَا اخْتَرْتُكَ فَاسْتَمِعْ لِمَا يُوحَى (١٣) إِنَّنِي أَنَا اللَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنَا فَاعْبُدْنِي وَأَقِمِ الصَّلَاةَ لِذِكْرِي (١٤) إِنَّ السَّاعَةَ آَتِيَةٌ أَكَادُ أُخْفِيهَا لِتُجْزَى كُلُّ نَفْسٍ بِمَا تَسْعَى (١٥) فَلَا يَصُدَّنَّكَ عَنْهَا مَنْ لَا يُؤْمِنُ بِهَا وَاتَّبَعَ هَوَاهُ فَتَرْدَى (١٦) وَمَا تِلْكَ بِيَمِينِكَ يَا مُوسَى (١٧) قَالَ هِيَ عَصَايَ أَتَوَكَّأُ عَلَيْهَا وَأَهُشُّ بِهَا عَلَى غَنَمِي وَلِيَ فِيهَا مَآَرِبُ أُخْرَى (١٨) قَالَ أَلْقِهَا يَا مُوسَى (١٩) فَأَلْقَاهَا فَإِذَا هِيَ حَيَّةٌ تَسْعَى (٢٠) قَالَ خُذْهَا وَلَا تَخَفْ سَنُعِيدُهَا سِيرَتَهَا الْأُولَى (٢١) وَاضْمُمْ يَدَكَ إِلَى جَنَاحِكَ تَخْرُجْ بَيْضَاءَ مِنْ غَيْرِ سُوءٍ آَيَةً أُخْرَى (٢٢) لِنُرِيَكَ مِنْ آَيَاتِنَا الْكُبْرَى (٢٣) اذْهَبْ إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ إِنَّهُ طَغَى (٢٤) قَالَ رَبِّ اشْرَحْ لِي صَدْرِي (٢٥) وَيَسِّرْ لِي أَمْرِي (٢٦) وَاحْلُلْ عُقْدَةً مِنْ لِسَانِي (٢٧) يَفْقَهُوا قَوْلِي (٢٨) وَاجْعَلْ لِي وَزِيرًا مِنْ أَهْلِي (٢٩) هَارُونَ أَخِي (٣٠) اشْدُدْ بِهِ أَزْرِي (٣١) وَأَشْرِكْهُ فِي أَمْرِي (٣٢) كَيْ نُسَبِّحَكَ كَثِيرًا (٣٣) وَنَذْكُرَكَ كَثِيرًا (٣٤) إِنَّكَ كُنْتَ بِنَا بَصِيرًا (٣٥) قَالَ قَدْ أُوتِيتَ سُؤْلَكَ يَا مُوسَى (٣٦( سورة طه
    {فَلَمَّا قَضَى مُوسَى الأَجَلَ وَسَارَ بِأَهْلِهِ ءانَسَ مِنْ جَانِبِ الطُّورِ نَارًا قَالَ لأَهْلِهِ امْكُثُوا إِنِّي آنَسْتُ نَارًا لَعَلِّي آتِيكُمْ مِنْهَا بِخَبَرٍ أَوْ جَذْوَةٍ مِنَ النَّارِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَصْطَلُونَ(29)فَلَمَّا أَتَاهَا نُودِي مِنْ شَاطِئِ الْوَادِي الأَيْمَنِ فِي الْبُقْعَةِ الْمُبَارَكَةِ مِنَ الشَّجَرَةِ أَنْ يَا مُوسَى إِنِّي أَنَا اللَّهُ رَبُّ الْعَالَمِينَ(30)وَأَنْ أَلْقِ عَصَاكَ فَلَمَّا رَءاهَا تَهْتَزُّ كَأَنَّهَا جَآنٌّ وَلَّى مُدْبِرًا وَلَمْ يُعَقِّبْ يَا مُوسَى أَقْبِلْ وَلا تَخَفْ إِنَّكَ مِنَ الآمِنِينَ(31)اسْلُكْ يَدَكَ فِي جَيْبِكَ تَخْرُجْ بَيْضَاءَ مِنْ غَيْرِ سُوءٍ وَاضْمُمْ إِلَيْكَ جَنَاحَكَ مِنَ الرَّهْبِ فَذَانِكَ بُرْهَانَانِ مِنْ رَبِّكَ إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ وَمَلإيْهِ إِنَّهُمْ كَانُوا قَوْمًا فَاسِقِينَ(32)}.سورة القصص
هَلْ أتَاكَ حَدِيثُ مُوسَى (١٥) إِذْ نَادَاهُ رَبُّهُ بِالْوَادِ الْمُقَدَّسِ طُوًى (١٦) اذْهَبْ إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ إِنَّهُ طَغَى (١٧) فَقُلْ هَلْ لَكَ إِلَى أَنْ تَزَكَّى (١٨) وَأَهْدِيَكَ إِلَى رَبِّكَ فَتَخْشَى (١٩) فَأَرَاهُ الْآَيَةَ الْكُبْرَى (٢٠) فَكَذَّبَ وَعَصَى (٢١) ثُمَّ أَدْبَرَ يَسْعَى (٢٢) فَحَشَرَ فَنَادَى (٢٣) فَقَالَ أَنَا رَبُّكُمُ الْأَعْلَى (٢٤) فَأَخَذَهُ اللَّهُ نَكَالَ الْآَخِرَةِ وَالْأُولَى (٢٥) إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَعِبْرَةً لِمَنْ يَخْشَى (٢٦) سورة النازعات
ونستكمل ما جاء بالإصحاح الثالث من التوراة
3: 6 ثم قال انا اله ابيك اله ابراهيم و اله اسحق و اله يعقوب فغطى موسى وجهه لانه خاف ان ينظر الى الله 
3: 7 فقال الرب اني قد رايت مذلة شعبي الذي في مصر و سمعت صراخهم من اجل مسخريهم اني علمت اوجاعهم 
3: 8 فنزلت لانقذهم من ايدي المصريين و اصعدهم من تلك الارض الى ارض جيدة و واسعة الى ارض تفيض لبنا و عسلا الى مكان الكنعانيين و الحثيين و الاموريين و الفرزيين و الحويين و اليبوسيين 
3: 9 و الان هوذا صراخ بني اسرائيل قد اتى الي و رايت ايضا الضيقة التي يضايقهم بها المصريون 
3: 10 فالان هلم فارسلك الى فرعون و تخرج شعبي بني اسرائيل من مصر 
3: 11 فقال موسى لله من انا حتى اذهب الى فرعون و حتى اخرج بني اسرائيل من مصر 
3: 12 فقال اني اكون معك و هذه تكون لك العلامة اني ارسلتك حينما تخرج الشعب من مصر تعبدون الله على هذا الجبل 
3: 13 فقال موسى لله ها انا اتي الى بني اسرائيل و اقول لهم اله ابائكم ارسلني اليكم فاذا قالوا لي ما اسمه فماذا اقول لهم 
( هل سيدنا موسى لا يعلم أسم الله ؟ هذه قضية تجرنا إلى إيمان بنى إسرائيل بعد سيدنا يوسف وهل ظلوا على عقيدتهم ؟ أعتقد أن الإجابة بلا وأعتقد أنهم عبدوا ما كان يعبده المصريين من آلهة ويدلنا على هذا أرتدادهم عندما ذهب سيدنا موسى لميقات ربه وطلبهم من السامرى أن يبنى لهم إله يعبدونه )
3: 14 فقال الله لموسى اهيه الذي اهيه و قال هكذا تقول لبني اسرائيل اهيه ارسلني اليكم 
3: 15 و قال الله ايضا لموسى هكذا تقول لبني اسرائيل يهوه اله ابائكم اله ابراهيم و اله اسحق و اله يعقوب ارسلني اليكم هذا اسمي الى الابد و هذا ذكري الى دور فدور 
3: 16 اذهب و اجمع شيوخ اسرائيل و قل لهم الرب اله ابائكم اله ابراهيم و اسحق و يعقوب ظهر لي قائلا اني قد افتقدتكم و ما صنع بكم في مصر 
3: 17 فقلت اصعدكم من مذلة مصر الى ارض الكنعانيين و الحثيين و الاموريين و الفرزيين و الحويين و اليبوسيين الى ارض تفيض لبنا و عسلا 
3: 18 فاذا سمعوا لقولك تدخل انت و شيوخ بني اسرائيل الى ملك مصر و تقولون له الرب اله العبرانيين التقانا فالان نمضي سفر ثلاثة ايام في البرية و نذبح للرب الهنا 
3: 19 و لكني اعلم ان ملك مصر لا يدعكم تمضون و لا بيد قوية 
3: 20 فامد يدي و اضرب مصر بكل عجائبي التي اصنع فيها و بعد ذلك يطلقكم 
3: 21 و اعطي نعمة لهذا الشعب في عيون المصريين فيكون حينما تمضون انكم لا تمضون فارغين 
3: 22 بل تطلب كل امراة من جارتها و من نزيلة بيتها امتعة فضة و امتعة ذهب و ثيابا و تضعونها على بنيكم و بناتكم فتسلبون المصريين
ونأتي لحديث تحول عصا سيدنا موسى لحية أو ثعبان (وَأَلْقِ عَصَاكَ فَلَمَّا رَآَهَا تَهْتَزُّ كَأَنَّهَا جَانٌّ وَلَّى مُدْبِرًا وَلَمْ يُعَقِّبْ يَا مُوسَى لَا تَخَفْ إِنِّي لَا يَخَافُ لَدَيَّ الْمُرْسَلُونَ ) ثم إدخال يده فى جيبه وخروجها بيضاء من غير سوء بعكس ما جاء بالتوراة (ادخل يدك في عبك فادخل يده في عبه ثم اخرجها و اذا يده برصاء مثل الثلج)
ولنستمتع بما جاء بالقرآن الكريم
ثُمَّ بَعَثْنَا مِن بَعْدِهِم مُّوسَى بِآيَاتِنَا إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ وَمَلَئِهِ فَظَلَمُواْ بِهَا فَانظُرْ كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الْمُفْسِدِينَ الأعراف 103
رْسَلْنَا مُوسَى بِآَيَاتِنَا وَسُلْطَانٍ مُبِينٍ (٩٦) إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ وَمَلَئِهِ فَاتَّبَعُوا أَمْرَ فِرْعَوْنَ وَمَا أَمْرُ فِرْعَوْنَ بِرَشِيدٍ (٩٧) يَقْدُمُ قَوْمَهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ فَأَوْرَدَهُمُ النَّارَ وَبِئْسَ الْوِرْدُ الْمَوْرُودُ (٩٨) سورة هود
إذْ قَالَ مُوسَى لِأَهْلِهِ إِنِّي آَنَسْتُ نَارًا سَآَتِيكُمْ مِنْهَا بِخَبَرٍ أَوْ آَتِيكُمْ بِشِهَابٍ قَبَسٍ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَصْطَلُونَ (٧) فَلَمَّا جَاءَهَا نُودِيَ أَنْ بُورِكَ مَنْ فِي النَّارِ وَمَنْ حَوْلَهَا وَسُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ (٨) يَا مُوسَى إِنَّهُ أَنَا اللَّهُ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ (٩) وَأَلْقِ عَصَاكَ فَلَمَّا رَآَهَا تَهْتَزُّ كَأَنَّهَا جَانٌّ وَلَّى مُدْبِرًا وَلَمْ يُعَقِّبْ يَا مُوسَى لَا تَخَفْ إِنِّي لَا يَخَافُ لَدَيَّ الْمُرْسَلُونَ (١٠) إِلَّا مَنْ ظَلَمَ ثُمَّ بَدَّلَ حُسْنًا بَعْدَ سُوءٍ فَإِنِّي غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ (١١) وَأَدْخِلْ يَدَكَ فِي جَيْبِكَ تَخْرُجْ بَيْضَاءَ مِنْ غَيْرِ سُوءٍ فِي تِسْعِ آَيَاتٍ إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ وَقَوْمِهِ إِنَّهُمْ كَانُوا قَوْمًا فَاسِقِينَ (١٢) فَلَمَّا جَاءَتْهُمْ آَيَاتُنَا مُبْصِرَةً قَالُوا هَذَا سِحْرٌ مُبِينٌ (١٣) وَجَحَدُوا بِهَا وَاسْتَيْقَنَتْهَا أَنْفُسُهُمْ ظُلْمًا وَعُلُوًّا فَانْظُرْ كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الْمُفْسِدِينَ (١٤) سورة النمل
•  وَلَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا مُوسَى بِآيَاتِنَا وَسُلْطَانٍ مُّبِينٍ •    23  إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ وَهَامَانَ وَقَارُونَ فَقَالُوا سَاحِرٌ كَذَّابٌ  24 •  فَلَمَّا جَاءهُم بِالْحَقِّ مِنْ عِندِنَا قَالُوا اقْتُلُوا أَبْنَاء الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مَعَهُ وَاسْتَحْيُوا نِسَاءهُمْ وَمَا كَيْدُ الْكَافِرِينَ إِلَّا فِي ضَلَالٍ 25 سورة غافر

الإصحاح الرابع
4: 1 فاجاب موسى و قال و لكن ها هم لا يصدقونني و لا يسمعون لقولي بل يقولون لم يظهر لك الرب 
4: 2 فقال له الرب ما هذه في يدك فقال عصا 
4: 3 فقال اطرحها الى الارض فطرحها الى الارض فصارت حية فهرب موسى منها 
4: 4 ثم قال الرب لموسى مد يدك و امسك بذنبها فمد يده و امسك به فصارت عصا في يده 
4: 5 لكي يصدقوا انه قد ظهر لك الرب اله ابائهم اله ابراهيم و اله اسحق و اله يعقوب 
4: 6 ثم قال له الرب ايضا ادخل يدك في عبك فادخل يده في عبه ثم اخرجها و اذا يده برصاء مثل الثلج 
4: 7 ثم قال له رد يدك الى عبك فرد يده الى عبه ثم اخرجها من عبه و اذا هي قد عادت مثل جسده 
4: 8 فيكون اذا لم يصدقوك و لم يسمعوا لصوت الاية الاولى انهم يصدقون صوت الاية الاخيرة 
4: 9 و يكون اذا لم يصدقوا هاتين الايتين و لم يسمعوا لقولك انك تاخذ من ماء النهر و تسكب على اليابسة فيصير الماء الذي تاخذه من النهر دما على اليابسة 
4: 10 فقال موسى للرب استمع ايها السيد لست انا صاحب كلام منذ امس و لا اول من امس و لا من حين كلمت عبدك بل انا ثقيل الفم و اللسان 
ولنري الأعجاز القرآني فيما ورد بهذا الشأن 
اذْهَبَا إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ إِنَّهُ طَغَى (٤٣) فَقُولَا لَهُ قَوْلًا لَيِّنًا لَعَلَّهُ يَتَذَكَّرُ أَوْ يَخْشَى (٤٤) قَالَا رَبَّنَا إِنَّنَا نَخَافُ أَنْ يَفْرُطَ عَلَيْنَا أَوْ أَنْ يَطْغَى (٤٥) قَالَ لَا تَخَافَا إِنَّنِي مَعَكُمَا أَسْمَعُ وَأَرَى (٤٦) فَأْتِيَاهُ فَقُولَا إِنَّا رَسُولَا رَبِّكَ فَأَرْسِلْ مَعَنَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ وَلَا تُعَذِّبْهُمْ قَدْ جِئْنَاكَ بِآَيَةٍ مِنْ رَبِّكَ وَالسَّلَامُ عَلَى مَنِ اتَّبَعَ الْهُدَى (٤٧) إِنَّا قَدْ أُوحِيَ إِلَيْنَا أَنَّ الْعَذَابَ عَلَى مَنْ كَذَّبَ وَتَوَلَّى (٤٨) قَالَ فَمَنْ رَبُّكُمَا يَا مُوسَى (٤٩) قَالَ رَبُّنَا الَّذِي أَعْطَى كُلَّ شَيْءٍ خَلْقَهُ ثُمَّ هَدَى (٥٠) قَالَ فَمَا بَالُ الْقُرُونِ الْأُولَى (٥١) قَالَ عِلْمُهَا عِنْدَ رَبِّي فِي كِتَابٍ لَا يَضِلُّ رَبِّي وَلَا يَنْسَى (٥٢) الَّذِي جَعَلَ لَكُمُ الْأَرْضَ مَهْدًا وَسَلَكَ لَكُمْ فِيهَا سُبُلًا وَأَنْزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَاءً فَأَخْرَجْنَا بِهِ أَزْوَاجًا مِنْ نَبَاتٍ شَتَّى (٥٣) كُلُوا وَارْعَوْا أَنْعَامَكُمْ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآَيَاتٍ لِأُولِي النُّهَى (٥٤) مِنْهَا خَلَقْنَاكُمْ وَفِيهَا نُعِيدُكُمْ وَمِنْهَا نُخْرِجُكُمْ تَارَةً أُخْرَى (٥٥) وَلَقَدْ أَرَيْنَاهُ آَيَاتِنَا كُلَّهَا فَكَذَّبَ وَأَبَى (٥٦) قَالَ أَجِئْتَنَا لِتُخْرِجَنَا مِنْ أَرْضِنَا بِسِحْرِكَ يَا مُوسَى (٥٧) فَلَنَأْتِيَنَّكَ بِسِحْرٍ مِثْلِهِ فَاجْعَلْ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكَ مَوْعِدًا لَا نُخْلِفُهُ نَحْنُ وَلَا أَنْتَ مَكَانًا سُوًى (٥٨) قَالَ مَوْعِدُكُمْ يَوْمُ الزِّينَةِ وَأَنْ يُحْشَرَ النَّاسُ ضُحًى (٥٩) فَتَوَلَّى فِرْعَوْنُ فَجَمَعَ كَيْدَهُ ثُمَّ أَتَى (٦٠) قَالَ لَهُمْ مُوسَى وَيْلَكُمْ لَا تَفْتَرُوا عَلَى اللَّهِ كَذِبًا فَيُسْحِتَكُمْ بِعَذَابٍ وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنِ افْتَرَى (٦١) فَتَنَازَعُوا أَمْرَهُمْ بَيْنَهُمْ وَأَسَرُّوا النَّجْوَى (٦٢) قَالُوا إِنْ هَذَانِ لَسَاحِرَانِ يُرِيدَانِ أَنْ يُخْرِجَاكُمْ مِنْ أَرْضِكُمْ بِسِحْرِهِمَا وَيَذْهَبَا بِطَرِيقَتِكُمُ الْمُثْلَى (٦٣) فَأَجْمِعُوا كَيْدَكُمْ ثُمَّ ائْتُوا صَفًّا وَقَدْ أَفْلَحَ الْيَوْمَ مَنِ اسْتَعْلَى (٦٤) قَالُوا يَا مُوسَى إِمَّا أَنْ تُلْقِيَ وَإِمَّا أَنْ نَكُونَ أَوَّلَ مَنْ أَلْقَى (٦٥) قَالَ بَلْ أَلْقُوا فَإِذَا حِبَالُهُمْ وَعِصِيُّهُمْ يُخَيَّلُ إِلَيْهِ مِنْ سِحْرِهِمْ أَنَّهَا تَسْعَى (٦٦) فَأَوْجَسَ فِي نَفْسِهِ خِيفَةً مُوسَى (٦٧) قُلْنَا لَا تَخَفْ إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْأَعْلَى (٦٨) وَأَلْقِ مَا فِي يَمِينِكَ تَلْقَفْ مَا صَنَعُوا إِنَّمَا صَنَعُوا كَيْدُ سَاحِرٍ وَلَا يُفْلِحُ السَّاحِرُ حَيْثُ أَتَى (٦٩) فَأُلْقِيَ السَّحَرَةُ سُجَّدًا قَالُوا آَمَنَّا بِرَبِّ هَارُونَ وَمُوسَى (٧٠) قَالَ آَمَنْتُمْ لَهُ قَبْلَ أَنْ آَذَنَ لَكُمْ إِنَّهُ لَكَبِيرُكُمُ الَّذِي عَلَّمَكُمُ السِّحْرَ فَلَأُقَطِّعَنَّ أَيْدِيَكُمْ وَأَرْجُلَكُمْ مِنْ خِلَافٍ وَلَأُصَلِّبَنَّكُمْ فِي جُذُوعِ النَّخْلِ وَلَتَعْلَمُنَّ أَيُّنَا أَشَدُّ عَذَابًا وَأَبْقَى (٧١) قَالُوا لَنْ نُؤْثِرَكَ عَلَى مَا جَاءَنَا مِنَ الْبَيِّنَاتِ وَالَّذِي فَطَرَنَا فَاقْضِ مَا أَنْتَ قَاضٍ إِنَّمَا تَقْضِي هَذِهِ الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا (٧٢) إِنَّا آَمَنَّا بِرَبِّنَا لِيَغْفِرَ لَنَا خَطَايَانَا وَمَا أَكْرَهْتَنَا عَلَيْهِ مِنَ السِّحْرِ وَاللَّهُ خَيْرٌ وَأَبْقَى (٧٣) إِنَّهُ مَنْ يَأْتِ رَبَّهُ مُجْرِمًا فَإِنَّ لَهُ جَهَنَّمَ لَا يَمُوتُ فِيهَا وَلَا يَحْيَا (٧٤) وَمَنْ يَأْتِهِ مُؤْمِنًا قَدْ عَمِلَ الصَّالِحَاتِ فَأُولَئِكَ لَهُمُ الدَّرَجَاتُ الْعُلَا (٧٥) جَنَّاتُ عَدْنٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا وَذَلِكَ جَزَاءُ مَنْ تَزَكَّى (٧٦) سورة طه
{قَالَ رَبِّ إِنِّي قَتَلْتُ مِنْهُمْ نَفْسًا فَأَخَافُ أَنْ يَقْتُلُونِ(33)وَأَخِي هَارُونُ هُوَ أَفْصَحُ مِنِّي لِسَانًا فَأَرْسِلْهُ مَعِي رِدْءاً يُصَدِّقُنِي إِنِّي أَخَافُ أَنْ يُكَذِّبُونِ(34) قَالَ سَنَشُدُّ عَضُدَكَ بِأَخِيكَ وَنَجْعَلُ لَكُمَا سُلْطَانًا فَلا يَصِلُونَ إِلَيْكُمَا بِآيَاتِنَا أَنْتُمَا وَمَنْ اتَّبَعَكُمَا الْغَالِبُونَ(35)فَلَمَّا جَاءَهُمْ مُوسَى بِآيَاتِنَا بَيِّنَاتٍ قَالُوا مَا هَذَا إِلا سِحْرٌ مُفْتَرًى وَمَا سَمِعْنَا بِهَذَا فِي ءابائِنَا الأَوَّلِينَ(36)وَقَالَ مُوسَى رَبِّي أَعْلَمُ بِمَنْ جَاءَ بِالْهُدَى مِنْ عِنْدِهِ وَمَنْ تَكُونُ لَهُ عَاقِبَةُ الدَّارِ إِنَّهُ لا يُفْلِحُ الظَّالِمُونَ(37)}.سورة القصص
ولأترككم مع ما جاء بباقى بالإصحاح الرابع4: 11 فقال له الرب من صنع للانسان فما او من يصنع اخرس او اصم او بصيرا او اعمى اما هو انا الرب 
4: 12 فالان اذهب و انا اكون مع فمك و اعلمك ما تتكلم به 
4: 13 فقال استمع ايها السيد ارسل بيد من ترسل 
4: 14 فحمي غضب الرب على موسى و قال اليس هرون اللاوي اخاك انا اعلم انه هو يتكلم و ايضا ها هو خارج لاستقبالك فحينما يراك يفرح بقلبه 
4: 15 فتكلمه و تضع الكلمات في فمه و انا اكون مع فمك و مع فمه و اعلمكما ماذا تصنعان 
4: 16 و هو يكلم الشعب عنك و هو يكون لك فما و انت تكون له الها 
4: 17 و تاخذ في يدك هذه العصا التي تصنع بها الايات 
4: 18 فمضى موسى و رجع الى يثرون حميه و قال له انا اذهب و ارجع الى اخوتي الذين في مصر لارى هل هم بعد احياء فقال يثرون لموسى اذهب بسلام 
4: 19 و قال الرب لموسى في مديان اذهب ارجع الى مصر لانه قد مات جميع القوم الذين كانوا يطلبون نفسك 
4: 20 فاخذ موسى امراته و بنيه و اركبهم على الحمير و رجع الى ارض مصر و اخذ موسى عصا الله في يده 
4: 21 و قال الرب لموسى عندما تذهب لترجع الى مصر انظر جميع العجائب التي جعلتها في يدك و اصنعها قدام فرعون و لكني اشدد قلبه حتى لا يطلق الشعب 
4: 22 فتقول لفرعون هكذا يقول الرب اسرائيل ابني البكر 
4: 23 فقلت لك اطلق ابني ليعبدني فابيت ان تطلقه ها انا اقتل ابنك البكر 
4: 24 و حدث في الطريق في المنزل ان الرب التقاه و طلب ان يقتله 
4: 25 فاخذت صفورة صوانة و قطعت غرلة ابنها و مست رجليه فقالت انك عريس دم لي 
4: 26 فانفك عنه حينئذ قالت عريس دم من اجل الختان 
4: 27 و قال الرب لهرون اذهب الى البرية لاستقبال موسى فذهب و التقاه في جبل الله و قبله 
4: 28 فاخبر موسى هرون بجميع كلام الرب الذي ارسله و بكل الايات التي اوصاه بها 
4: 29 ثم مضى موسى و هرون و جمعا جميع شيوخ بني اسرائيل 
4: 30 فتكلم هرون بجميع الكلام الذي كلم الرب موسى به و صنع الايات امام عيون الشعب 
4: 31 فامن الشعب و لما سمعوا ان الرب افتقد بني اسرائيل و انه نظر مذلتهم خروا و سجدوا 


*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*الحلقة الرابعة
الإصحاح السادس
6: 4 و ايضا اقمت معهم عهدي ان اعطيهم ارض كنعان ارض غربتهم التي تغربوا فيها
6: 12 فتكلم موسى امام الرب قائلا هوذا بنو اسرائيل لم يسمعوا لي فكيف يسمعني فرعون و انا اغلف الشفتين 
6: 14 هؤلاء رؤساء بيوت ابائهم بنو راوبين بكر اسرائيل حنوك و فلو و حصرون و كرمي هذه عشائر راوبين 
6: 15 و بنو شمعون يموئيل و يامين و اوهد و ياكين و صوحر و شاول ابن الكنعانية هذه عشائر شمعون 
6: 16 و هذه اسماء بني لاوي بحسب مواليدهم جرشون و قهات و مراري و كانت سنو حياة لاوي مئة و سبعا و ثلاثين سنة 
6: 17 ابنا جرشون لبني و شمعي بحسب عشائرهما 
6: 18 و بنو قهات عمرام و يصهار و حبرون و عزيئيل و كانت سنو حياة قهات مئة و ثلاثا و ثلاثين سنة 
6: 19 و ابنا مراري محلي و موشي هذه عشائر اللاويين بحسب مواليدهم 
6: 20 و اخذ عمرام يوكابد عمته زوجة له فولدت له هرون و موسى و كانت سنو حياة عمرام مئة و سبعا و ثلاثين سنة 
6: 21 و بنو يصهار قورح و نافج و ذكري 
6: 22 و بنو عزيئيل ميشائيل و الصافان و ستري 
6: 23 و اخذ هرون اليشابع بنت عميناداب اخت نحشون زوجة له فولدت له ناداب و ابيهو و العازار و ايثامار 
6: 24 و بنو قورح اسير و القانة و ابياساف هذه عشائر القورحيين 
6: 25 و العازار بن هرون اخذ لنفسه من بنات فوطيئيل زوجة فولدت له فينحاس هؤلاء هم رؤساء اباء اللاويين بحسب عشائرهم 
6: 26 هذان هما هرون و موسى اللذان قال الرب لهما اخرجا بني اسرائيل من ارض مصر بحسب اجنادهم 
6: 27 هما اللذان كلما فرعون ملك مصر في اخراج بني اسرائيل من مصر هذان هما موسى و هرون 
6: 28 و كان يوم كلم الرب موسى في ارض مصر 
6: 29 ان الرب كلمه قائلا انا الرب كلم فرعون ملك مصر بكل ما انا اكلمك به 
6: 30 فقال موسى امام الرب ها انا اغلف الشفتين فكيف يسمع لي فرعون 
والآن مع الرواية القرآنية فى هذا الشأن :
وَلَقَدْ آَتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْكِتَابَ وَجَعَلْنَا مَعَهُ أَخَاهُ هَارُونَ وَزِيرًا (٣٥) فَقُلْنَا اذْهَبَا إِلَى الْقَوْمِ الَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا بِآَيَاتِنَا فَدَمَّرْنَاهُمْ تَدْمِيرًا (٣٦) سورة الفرقان
وَإِذْ نَادَى رَبُّكَ مُوسَى أَنِ ائْتِ الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ (١٠) قَوْمَ فِرْعَوْنَ أَلَا يَتَّقُونَ (١١) قَالَ رَبِّ إِنِّي أَخَافُ أَنْ يُكَذِّبُونِ (١٢) وَيَضِيقُ صَدْرِي وَلَا يَنْطَلِقُ لِسَانِي فَأَرْسِلْ إِلَى هَارُونَ (١٣) الشعراءالإصحاح السابع
7: 1 فقال الرب لموسى انظر انا جعلتك الها لفرعون و هرون اخوك يكون نبيك 
7: 2 انت تتكلم بكل ما امرك و هرون اخوك يكلم فرعون ليطلق بني اسرائيل من ارضه 
7: 3 و لكني اقسي قلب فرعون و اكثر اياتي و عجائبي في ارض مصر 
7: 4 و لا يسمع لكما فرعون حتى اجعل يدي على مصر فاخرج اجنادي شعبي بني اسرائيل من ارض مصر باحكام عظيمة 
7: 5 فيعرف المصريون اني انا الرب حينما امد يدي على مصر و اخرج بني اسرائيل من بينهم 
7: 7 و كان موسى ابن ثمانين سنة و هرون ابن ثلاث و ثمانين سنة حين كلما فرعون 
7: 8 و كلم الرب موسى و هرون قائلا 
7: 9 اذا كلمكما فرعون قائلا هاتيا عجيبة تقول لهرون خذ عصاك و اطرحها امام فرعون فتصير ثعبانا 
مع ما جاء بالقرآن الكريم :
وَقَالَ مُوسَى يَا فِرْعَوْنُ إِنِّي رَسُولٌ مِّن رَّبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 104•  حَقِيقٌ عَلَى أَن لاَّ أَقُولَ عَلَى اللَّهِ إِلاَّ الْحَقَّ قَدْ جِئْتُكُم بِبَيِّنَةٍ مِّن رَّبِّكُمْ فَأَرْسِلْ مَعِيَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ 105•  قَالَ إِن كُنتَ جِئْتَ بِآيَةٍ فَأْتِ بِهَا إِن كُنتَ مِنَ الصَّادِقِينَ 106•  فَأَلْقَى عَصَاهُ فَإِذَا هِيَ ثُعْبَانٌ مُّبِينٌ 107  وَنَزَعَ يَدَهُ فَإِذَا هِيَ بَيْضَاء لِلنَّاظِرِينَ 108•  قَالَ الْمَلأُ مِن قَوْمِ فِرْعَوْنَ إِنَّ هَذَا لَسَاحِرٌ عَلِيمٌ 109 يُرِيدُ أَن يُخْرِجَكُم مِّنْ أَرْضِكُمْ فَمَاذَا تَأْمُرُونَ 110 قَالُواْ أَرْجِهْ وَأَخَاهُ وَأَرْسِلْ فِي الْمَدَائِنِ حَاشِرِينَ 111•  يَأْتُوكَ بِكُلِّ سَاحِرٍ عَلِيمٍ 112•  وَجَاءَ السَّحَرَةُ فِرْعَوْنَ قَالُواْ إِنَّ لَنَا لأَجْرًا إِن كُنَّا نَحْنُ الْغَالِبِينَ 113•  قَالَ نَعَمْ وَإِنَّكُمْ لَمِنَ الْمُقَرَّبِينَ 114•  قَالُواْ يَا مُوسَى إِمَّا أَن تُلْقِيَ وَإِمَّا أَن نَّكُونَ نَحْنُ الْمُلْقِينَ 115•  قَالَ أَلْقُواْ فَلَمَّا أَلْقَوْا سَحَرُواْ أَعْيُنَ النَّاسِ وَاسْتَرْهَبُوهُمْ وَجَاؤُوا بِسِحْرٍ عَظِيمٍ 116•  وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى مُوسَى أَنْ أَلْقِ عَصَاكَ فَإِذَا هِيَ تَلْقَفُ مَا يَأْفِكُونَ117 •  فَوَقَعَ الْحَقُّ وَبَطَلَ مَا كَانُواْ يَعْمَلُونَ118 •  فَغُلِبُواْ هُنَالِكَ وَانقَلَبُواْ صَاغِرِينَ119 •  وَأُلْقِيَ السَّحَرَةُ سَاجِدِينَ 120•  قَالُواْ آمَنَّا بِرَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 121•  رَبِّ مُوسَى وَهَارُونَ 122•  قَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ آمَنتُم بِهِ قَبْلَ أَن آذَنَ لَكُمْ إِنَّ هَذَا لَمَكْرٌ مَّكَرْتُمُوهُ فِي الْمَدِينَةِ لِتُخْرِجُواْ مِنْهَا أَهْلَهَا فَسَوْفَ تَعْلَمُونَ 123•  لأُقَطِّعَنَّ أَيْدِيَكُمْ وَأَرْجُلَكُم مِّنْ خِلافٍ ثُمَّ لأُصَلِّبَنَّكُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ 124•  قَالُواْ إِنَّا إِلَى رَبِّنَا مُنقَلِبُونَ 125•  وَمَا تَنقِمُ مِنَّا إِلاَّ أَنْ آمَنَّا بِآيَاتِ رَبِّنَا لَمَّا جَاءَتْنَا رَبَّنَا أَفْرِغْ عَلَيْنَا صَبْرًا وَتَوَفَّنَا مُسْلِمِينَ 126•  وَقَالَ الْمَلأُ مِن قَوْمِ فِرْعَوْنَ أَتَذَرُ مُوسَى وَقَوْمَهُ لِيُفْسِدُواْ فِي الأَرْضِ وَيَذَرَكَ وَآلِهَتَكَ قَالَ سَنُقَتِّلُ أَبْنَاءَهُمْ وَنَسْتَحْيِي نِسَاءهُمْ وَإِنَّا فَوْقَهُمْ قَاهِرُونَ 127•  قَالَ مُوسَى لِقَوْمِهِ اسْتَعِينُوا بِاللَّهِ وَاصْبِرُواْ إِنَّ الأَرْضَ لِلَّهِ يُورِثُهَا مَن يَشَاء مِنْ عِبَادِهِ وَالْعَاقِبَةُ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ 128 الأعراف

وَلَهُمْ عَلَيَّ ذَنْبٌ فَأَخَافُ أَنْ يَقْتُلُونِ (١٤) قَالَ كَلَّا فَاذْهَبَا بِآَيَاتِنَا إِنَّا مَعَكُمْ مُسْتَمِعُونَ (١٥) فَأْتِيَا فِرْعَوْنَ فَقُولَا إِنَّا رَسُولُ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ (١٦) أَنْ أَرْسِلْ مَعَنَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ (١٧) قَالَ أَلَمْ نُرَبِّكَ فِينَا وَلِيدًا وَلَبِثْتَ فِينَا مِنْ عُمُرِكَ سِنِينَ (١٨) وَفَعَلْتَ فَعْلَتَكَ الَّتِي فَعَلْتَ وَأَنْتَ مِنَ الْكَافِرِينَ (١٩) قَالَ فَعَلْتُهَا إِذًا وَأَنَا مِنَ الضَّالِّينَ (٢٠) فَفَرَرْتُ مِنْكُمْ لَمَّا خِفْتُكُمْ فَوَهَبَ لِي رَبِّي حُكْمًا وَجَعَلَنِي مِنَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ (٢١) وَتِلْكَ نِعْمَةٌ تَمُنُّهَا عَلَيَّ أَنْ عَبَّدْتَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ (٢٢) قَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ وَمَا رَبُّ الْعَالَمِينَ (٢٣) قَالَ رَبُّ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُوقِنِينَ (٢٤) قَالَ لِمَنْ حَوْلَهُ أَلَا تَسْتَمِعُونَ (٢٥) قَالَ رَبُّكُمْ وَرَبُّ آَبَائِكُمُ الْأَوَّلِينَ (٢٦) قَالَ إِنَّ رَسُولَكُمُ الَّذِي أُرْسِلَ إِلَيْكُمْ لَمَجْنُونٌ (٢٧) قَالَ رَبُّ الْمَشْرِقِ وَالْمَغْرِبِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تَعْقِلُونَ (٢٨) قَالَ لَئِنِ اتَّخَذْتَ إِلَهًا غَيْرِي لَأَجْعَلَنَّكَ مِنَ الْمَسْجُونِينَ (٢٩) قَالَ أَوَلَوْ جِئْتُكَ بِشَيْءٍ مُبِينٍ (٣٠) قَالَ فَأْتِ بِهِ إِنْ كُنْتَ مِنَ الصَّادِقِينَ (٣١) فَأَلْقَى عَصَاهُ فَإِذَا هِيَ ثُعْبَانٌ مُبِينٌ (٣٢) وَنَزَعَ يَدَهُ فَإِذَا هِيَ بَيْضَاءُ لِلنَّاظِرِينَ (٣٣) قَالَ لِلْمَلَإِ حَوْلَهُ إِنَّ هَذَا لَسَاحِرٌ عَلِيمٌ (٣٤) يُرِيدُ أَنْ يُخْرِجَكُمْ مِنْ أَرْضِكُمْ بِسِحْرِهِ فَمَاذَا تَأْمُرُونَ (٣٥) قَالُوا أَرْجِهْ وَأَخَاهُ وَابْعَثْ فِي الْمَدَائِنِ حَاشِرِينَ (٣٦) يَأْتُوكَ بِكُلِّ سَحَّارٍ عَلِيمٍ (٣٧) فَجُمِعَ السَّحَرَةُ لِمِيقَاتِ يَوْمٍ مَعْلُومٍ (٣٨) وَقِيلَ لِلنَّاسِ هَلْ أَنْتُمْ مُجْتَمِعُونَ (٣٩) لَعَلَّنَا نَتَّبِعُ السَّحَرَةَ إِنْ كَانُوا هُمُ الْغَالِبِينَ (٤٠) فَلَمَّا جَاءَ السَّحَرَةُ قَالُوا لِفِرْعَوْنَ أَئِنَّ لَنَا لَأَجْرًا إِنْ كُنَّا نَحْنُ الْغَالِبِينَ (٤١) قَالَ نَعَمْ وَإِنَّكُمْ إِذًا لَمِنَ الْمُقَرَّبِينَ (٤٢) قَالَ لَهُمْ مُوسَى أَلْقُوا مَا أَنْتُمْ مُلْقُونَ (٤٣) فَأَلْقَوْا حِبَالَهُمْ وَعِصِيَّهُمْ وَقَالُوا بِعِزَّةِ فِرْعَوْنَ إِنَّا لَنَحْنُ الْغَالِبُونَ (٤٤) فَأَلْقَى مُوسَى عَصَاهُ فَإِذَا هِيَ تَلْقَفُ مَا يَأْفِكُونَ (٤٥) فَأُلْقِيَ السَّحَرَةُ سَاجِدِينَ (٤٦) قَالُوا آَمَنَّا بِرَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ (٤٧) رَبِّ مُوسَى وَهَارُونَ (٤٨) قَالَ آَمَنْتُمْ لَهُ قَبْلَ أَنْ آَذَنَ لَكُمْ إِنَّهُ لَكَبِيرُكُمُ الَّذِي عَلَّمَكُمُ السِّحْرَ فَلَسَوْفَ تَعْلَمُونَ لَأُقَطِّعَنَّ أَيْدِيَكُمْ وَأَرْجُلَكُمْ مِنْ خِلَافٍ وَلَأُصَلِّبَنَّكُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ (٤٩) قَالُوا لَا ضَيْرَ إِنَّا إِلَى رَبِّنَا مُنْقَلِبُونَ (٥٠) إِنَّا نَطْمَعُ أَنْ يَغْفِرَ لَنَا رَبُّنَا خَطَايَانَا أَنْ كُنَّا أَوَّلَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ (٥١) الشعراء
  {وَقَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ يَا أَيُّهَا الْمَلأ مَا عَلِمْتُ لَكُمْ مِنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرِي فَأَوْقِدْ لِي يَا هَامَانُ عَلَى الطِّينِ فَاجْعَل لِي صَرْحًا لَعَلِّي أَطَّلِعُ إِلَى إِلَهِ مُوسَى وَإِنِّي لاظُنُّهُ مِنَ الْكَاذِبِينَ(38)وَاسْتَكْبَرَ هُوَ وَجُنُودُهُ فِي الأَرْضِ بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ وَظَنُّوا أَنَّهُمْ إِلَيْنَا لا يُرْجَعُونَ(39)فَأَخَذْنَاهُ وَجُنُودَهُ فَنَبَذْنَاهُمْ فِي الْيَمِّ فَانظُرْ كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الظَّالِمِينَ(40)وَجَعَلْنَاهُمْ أَئِمَّةً يَدْعُونَ إِلَى النَّارِ وَيَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ لا يُنصَرُونَ(41)وَأَتْبَعْنَاهُمْ فِي هَذِهِ الدُّنْيَا لَعْنَةً وَيَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ هُمْ مِنَ الْمَقْبُوحِينَ(42)وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْكِتَابَ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا أَهْلَكْنَا الْقُرُونَ الأُولَى بَصَائِرَ لِلنَّاسِ وَهُدًى وَرَحْمَةً لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَذَكَّرُونَ(43) سورة القصص
•وَلَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا مُوسَى بِآَيَاتِنَا إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ وَمَلَئِهِ فَقَالَ إِنِّي رَسُولُ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ (٤٦) فَلَمَّا جَاءَهُمْ بِآَيَاتِنَا إِذَا هُمْ مِنْهَا يَضْحَكُونَ (٤٧) وَمَا نُرِيهِمْ مِنْ آَيَةٍ إِلَّا هِيَ أَكْبَرُ مِنْ أُخْتِهَا وَأَخَذْنَاهُمْ بِالْعَذَابِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْجِعُونَ (٤٨) وَقَالُوا يَا أَيُّهَا السَّاحِرُ ادْعُ لَنَا رَبَّكَ بِمَا عَهِدَ عِنْدَكَ إِنَّنَا لَمُهْتَدُونَ (٤٩) فَلَمَّا كَشَفْنَا عَنْهُمُ الْعَذَابَ إِذَا هُمْ يَنْكُثُونَ (٥٠) وَنَادَى فِرْعَوْنُ فِي قَوْمِهِ قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ أَلَيْسَ لِي مُلْكُ مِصْرَ وَهَذِهِ الْأَنْهَارُ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِي أَفَلَا تُبْصِرُونَ (٥١) أَمْ أَنَا خَيْرٌ مِنْ هَذَا الَّذِي هُوَ مَهِينٌ وَلَا يَكَادُ يُبِينُ (٥٢) فَلَوْلَا أُلْقِيَ عَلَيْهِ أَسْوِرَةٌ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ أَوْ جَاءَ مَعَهُ الْمَلَائِكَةُ مُقْتَرِنِينَ (٥٣) فَاسْتَخَفَّ قَوْمَهُ فَأَطَاعُوهُ إِنَّهُمْ كَانُوا قَوْمًا فَاسِقِينَ (٥٤) فَلَمَّا آَسَفُونَا انْتَقَمْنَا مِنْهُمْ فَأَغْرَقْنَاهُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ (٥٥) فَجَعَلْنَاهُمْ سَلَفًا وَمَثَلًا لِلْآَخِرِينَ (٥٦) سورة الزخرف7: 10 فدخل موسى و هرون الى فرعون و فعلا هكذا كما امر الرب طرح هرون عصاه امام فرعون و امام عبيده فصارت ثعبانا 
7: 11 فدعا فرعون ايضا الحكماء و السحرة ففعل عرافو مصر ايضا بسحرهم كذلك 
7: 12 طرحوا كل واحد عصاه فصارت العصي ثعابين و لكن عصا هرون ابتلعت عصيهم 
7: 13 فاشتد قلب فرعون فلم يسمع لهما كما تكلم الرب 
مع القرآن الكريم
•  وَلَقَدْ أَخَذْنَا آلَ فِرْعَوْنَ بِالسِّنِينَ وَنَقْصٍ مِّن الثَّمَرَاتِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَذَّكَّرُونَ 130•  فَإِذَا جَاءَتْهُمُ الْحَسَنَةُ قَالُواْ لَنَا هَذِهِ وَإِن تُصِبْهُمْ سَيِّئَةٌ يَطَّيَّرُواْ بِمُوسَى وَمَن مَّعَهُ أَلا إِنَّمَا طَائِرُهُمْ عِندَ اللَّهُ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَهُمْ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ 131•  وَقَالُواْ مَهْمَا تَأْتِنَا بِهِ مِن آيَةٍ لِّتَسْحَرَنَا بِهَا فَمَا نَحْنُ لَكَ بِمُؤْمِنِينَ 132•  فَأَرْسَلْنَا عَلَيْهِمُ الطُّوفَانَ وَالْجَرَادَ وَالْقُمَّلَ وَالضَّفَادِعَ وَالدَّمَ آيَاتٍ مُّفَصَّلاتٍ فَاسْتَكْبَرُواْ وَكَانُواْ قَوْمًا مُّجْرِمِينَ 133•  وَلَمَّا وَقَعَ عَلَيْهِمُ الرِّجْزُ قَالُواْ يَا مُوسَى ادْعُ لَنَا رَبَّكَ بِمَا عَهِدَ عِندَكَ لَئِن كَشَفْتَ عَنَّا الرِّجْزَ لَنُؤْمِنَنَّ لَكَ وَلَنُرْسِلَنَّ مَعَكَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ 134   •  فَلَمَّا كَشَفْنَا عَنْهُمُ الرِّجْزَ إِلَى أَجَلٍ هُم بَالِغُوهُ إِذَا هُمْ يَنكُثُونَ    سورة الأعراف135

ثُمَّ بَعَثْنَا مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ مُوسَى وَهَارُونَ إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ وَمَلَئِهِ بِآَيَاتِنَا فَاسْتَكْبَرُوا وَكَانُوا قَوْمًا مُجْرِمِينَ (٧٥) فَلَمَّا جَاءَهُمُ الْحَقُّ مِنْ عِنْدِنَا قَالُوا إِنَّ هَذَا لَسِحْرٌ مُبِينٌ (٧٦) قَالَ مُوسَى أَتَقُولُونَ لِلْحَقِّ لَمَّا جَاءَكُمْ أَسِحْرٌ هَذَا وَلَا يُفْلِحُ السَّاحِرُونَ (٧٧) قَالُوا أَجِئْتَنَا لِتَلْفِتَنَا عَمَّا وَجَدْنَا عَلَيْهِ آَبَاءَنَا وَتَكُونَ لَكُمَا الْكِبْرِيَاءُ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَمَا نَحْنُ لَكُمَا بِمُؤْمِنِينَ (٧٨) وَقَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ ائْتُونِي بِكُلِّ سَاحِرٍ عَلِيمٍ (٧٩) فَلَمَّا جَاءَ السَّحَرَةُ قَالَ لَهُمْ مُوسَى أَلْقُوا مَا أَنْتُمْ مُلْقُونَ (٨٠) فَلَمَّا أَلْقَوْا قَالَ مُوسَى مَا جِئْتُمْ بِهِ السِّحْرُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ سَيُبْطِلُهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يُصْلِحُ عَمَلَ الْمُفْسِدِينَ (٨١) وَيُحِقُّ اللَّهُ الْحَقَّ بِكَلِمَاتِهِ وَلَوْ كَرِهَ الْمُجْرِمُونَ (٨٢) فَمَا آَمَنَ لِمُوسَى إِلَّا ذُرِّيَّةٌ مِنْ قَوْمِهِ عَلَى خَوْفٍ مِنْ فِرْعَوْنَ وَمَلَئِهِمْ أَنْ يَفْتِنَهُمْ وَإِنَّ فِرْعَوْنَ لَعَالٍ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَإِنَّهُ لَمِنَ الْمُسْرِفِينَ (٨٣) وَقَالَ مُوسَى يَا قَوْمِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ آَمَنْتُمْ بِاللَّهِ فَعَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلُوا إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُسْلِمِينَ (٨٤) فَقَالُوا عَلَى اللَّهِ تَوَكَّلْنَا رَبَّنَا لَا تَجْعَلْنَا فِتْنَةً لِلْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ (٨٥) وَنَجِّنَا بِرَحْمَتِكَ مِنَ الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ (٨٦) سورة يونس

•  وَقَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ ذَرُونِي أَقْتُلْ مُوسَى وَلْيَدْعُ رَبَّهُ إِنِّي أَخَافُ أَن يُبَدِّلَ دِينَكُمْ أَوْ أَن يُظْهِرَ فِي الْأَرْضِ الْفَسَادَ26 •  وَقَالَ مُوسَى إِنِّي عُذْتُ بِرَبِّي وَرَبِّكُم مِّن كُلِّ مُتَكَبِّرٍ لَّا يُؤْمِنُ بِيَوْمِ الْحِسَابِ  سورة غافر
7: 14 ثم قال الرب لموسى قلب فرعون غليظ قد ابى ان يطلق الشعب 
7: 15 اذهب الى فرعون في الصباح انه يخرج الى الماء و قف للقائه على حافة النهر و العصا التي تحولت حية تاخذها في يدك 
7: 16 و تقول له الرب اله العبرانيين ارسلني اليك قائلا اطلق شعبي ليعبدوني في البرية و هوذا حتى الان لم تسمع 
7: 17 هكذا يقول الرب بهذا تعرف اني انا الرب ها انا اضرب بالعصا التي في يدي على الماء الذي في النهر فيتحول دما 
7: 18 و يموت السمك الذي في النهر و ينتن النهر فيعاف المصريون ان يشربوا ماء النهر 
7: 19 ثم قال الرب لموسى قل لهرون خذ عصاك و مد يدك على مياه المصريين على انهارهم و على سواقيهم و على اجامهم و على كل مجتمعات مياههم لتصير دما فيكون دم في كل ارض مصر في الاخشاب و في الاحجار 
7: 20 ففعل هكذا موسى و هرون كما امر الرب رفع العصا و ضرب الماء الذي في النهر امام عيني فرعون و امام عيون عبيده فتحول كل الماء الذي في النهر دما 
7: 21 و مات السمك الذي في النهر و انتن النهر فلم يقدر المصريون ان يشربوا ماء من النهر و كان الدم في كل ارض مصر 
7: 22 و فعل عرافو مصر كذلك بسحرهم فاشتد قلب فرعون فلم يسمع لهما كما تكلم الرب 
7: 23 ثم انصرف فرعون و دخل بيته و لم يوجه قلبه الى هذا ايضا 
7: 24 و حفر جميع المصريين حوالي النهر لاجل ماء ليشربوا لانهم لم يقدروا ان يشربوا من ماء النهر 
7: 25 و لما كملت سبعة ايام بعدما ضرب الرب النهر*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*الحلقة الخامسة
الإصحاح الثامن
8: 1 قال الرب لموسى ادخل الى فرعون و قل له هكذا يقول الرب اطلق شعبي ليعبدوني 
8: 2 و ان كنت تابى ان تطلقهم فها انا اضرب جميع تخومك بالضفادع 
8: 3 فيفيض النهر ضفادع فتصعد و تدخل الى بيتك و الى مخدع فراشك و على سريرك و الى بيوت عبيدك و على شعبك و الى تنانيرك و الى معاجنك 
8: 4 عليك و على شعبك و عبيدك تصعد الضفادع 
8: 5 فقال الرب لموسى قل لهرون مد يدك بعصاك على الانهار و السواقي و الاجام و اصعد الضفادع على ارض مصر 
8: 6 فمد هرون يده على مياه مصر فصعدت الضفادع و غطت ارض مصر 
8: 7 و فعل كذلك العرافون بسحرهم و اصعدوا الضفادع على ارض مصر 
8: 8 فدعا فرعون موسى و هرون و قال صليا الى الرب ليرفع الضفادع عني و عن شعبي فاطلق الشعب ليذبحوا للرب 
8: 9 فقال موسى لفرعون عين لي متى اصلي لاجلك و لاجل عبيدك و شعبك لقطع الضفادع عنك و عن بيوتك و لكنها تبقى في النهر 
8: 10 فقال غدا فقال كقولك لكي تعرف ان ليس مثل الرب الهنا 
8: 11 فترتفع الضفادع عنك و عن بيوتك و عبيدك و شعبك و لكنها تبقى في النهر 
8: 12 ثم خرج موسى و هرون من لدن فرعون و صرخ موسى الى الرب من اجل الضفادع التي جعلها على فرعون 
8: 13 ففعل الرب كقول موسى فماتت الضفادع من البيوت و الدور و الحقول 
8: 14 و جمعوها كوما كثيرة حتى انتنت الارض 
8: 15 فلما راى فرعون انه قد حصل الفرج اغلظ قلبه و لم يسمع لهما كما تكلم الرب 
8: 16 ثم قال الرب لموسى قل لهرون مد عصاك و اضرب تراب الارض ليصير بعوضا في جميع ارض مصر 
8: 17 ففعلا كذلك مد هرون يده بعصاه و ضرب تراب الارض فصار البعوض على الناس و على البهائم كل تراب الارض صار بعوضا في جميع ارض مصر 
8: 18 و فعل كذلك العرافون بسحرهم ليخرجوا البعوض فلم يستطيعوا و كان البعوض على الناس و على البهائم 
8: 19 فقال العرافون لفرعون هذا اصبع الله و لكن اشتد قلب فرعون فلم يسمع لهما كما تكلم الرب 
8: 20 ثم قال الرب لموسى بكر في الصباح و قف امام فرعون انه يخرج الى الماء و قل له هكذا يقول الرب اطلق شعبي ليعبدوني 
8: 21 فانه ان كنت لا تطلق شعبي ها انا ارسل عليك و على عبيدك و على شعبك و على بيوتك الذبان فتمتلئ بيوت المصريين ذبانا و ايضا الارض التي هم عليها 
8: 22 و لكن اميز في ذلك اليوم ارض جاسان حيث شعبي مقيم حتى لا يكون هناك ذبان لكي تعلم اني انا الرب في الارض 
8: 23 و اجعل فرقا بين شعبي و شعبك غدا تكون هذه الاية 
8: 24 ففعل الرب هكذا فدخلت ذبان كثيرة الى بيت فرعون و بيوت عبيده و في كل ارض مصر خربت الارض من الذبان 
8: 25 فدعا فرعون موسى و هرون و قال اذهبوا اذبحوا لالهكم في هذه الارض 
8: 26 فقال موسى لا يصلح ان نفعل هكذا لاننا انما نذبح رجس المصريين للرب الهنا ان ذبحنا رجس المصريين امام عيونهم افلا يرجموننا 
8: 27 نذهب سفر ثلاثة ايام في البرية و نذبح للرب الهنا كما يقول لنا 
8: 28 فقال فرعون انا اطلقكم لتذبحوا للرب الهكم في البرية و لكن لا تذهبوا بعيدا صليا لاجلي 
8: 29 فقال موسى ها انا اخرج من لدنك و اصلي الى الرب فترتفع الذبان عن فرعون و عبيده و شعبه غدا و لكن لا يعد فرعون يخاتل حتى لا يطلق الشعب ليذبح للرب 
8: 30 فخرج موسى من لدن فرعون و صلى الى الرب 
8: 31 ففعل الرب كقول موسى فارتفع الذبان عن فرعون و عبيده و شعبه لم تبق واحدة 
8: 32 و لكن اغلظ فرعون قلبه هذه المرة ايضا فلم يطلق الشعب 

الإصحاح التاسع
9: 1 ثم قال الرب لموسى ادخل الى فرعون و قل له هكذا يقول الرب اله العبرانيين اطلق شعبي ليعبدوني 
9: 2 فانه ان كنت تابى ان تطلقهم و كنت تمسكهم بعد 
9: 3 فها يد الرب تكون على مواشيك التي في الحقل على الخيل و الحمير و الجمال و البقر و الغنم وبا ثقيلا جدا 
9: 4 و يميز الرب بين مواشي اسرائيل و مواشي المصريين فلا يموت من كل ما لبني اسرائيل شيء 
9: 5 و عين الرب وقتا قائلا غدا يفعل الرب هذا الامر في الارض 
9: 6 ففعل الرب هذا الامر في الغد فماتت جميع مواشي المصريين و اما مواشي بني اسرائيل فلم يمت منها واحد 
9: 7 و ارسل فرعون و اذا مواشي اسرائيل لم يمت منها و لا واحد و لكن غلظ قلب فرعون فلم يطلق الشعب 
9: 8 ثم قال الرب لموسى و هرون خذا ملء ايديكما من رماد الاتون و ليذره موسى نحو السماء امام عيني فرعون 
9: 9 ليصير غبارا على كل ارض مصر فيصير على الناس و على البهائم دمامل طالعة ببثور في كل ارض مصر 
9: 10 فاخذا رماد الاتون و وقفا امام فرعون و ذراه موسى نحو السماء فصار دمامل بثور طالعة في الناس و في البهائم 
9: 11 و لم يستطع العرافون ان يقفوا امام موسى من اجل الدمامل لان الدمامل كانت في العرافين و في كل المصريين 
9: 12 و لكن شدد الرب قلب فرعون فلم يسمع لهما كما كلم الرب موسى 
9: 13 ثم قال الرب لموسى بكر في الصباح و قف امام فرعون و قل له هكذا يقول الرب اله العبرانيين اطلق شعبي ليعبدوني 
9: 14 لاني هذه المرة ارسل جميع ضرباتي الى قلبك و على عبيدك و شعبك لكي تعرف ان ليس مثلي في كل الارض 
9: 15 فانه الان لو كنت امد يدي و اضربك و شعبك بالوبا لكنت تباد من الارض 
9: 16 و لكن لاجل هذا اقمتك لكي اريك قوتي و لكي يخبر باسمي في كل الارض 
9: 17 انت معاند بعد لشعبي حتى لا تطلقه 
9: 18 ها انا غدا مثل الان امطر بردا عظيما جدا لم يكن مثله في مصر منذ يوم تاسيسها الى الان 
9: 19 فالان ارسل احم مواشيك و كل ما لك في الحقل جميع الناس و البهائم الذين يوجدون في الحقل و لا يجمعون الى البيوت ينزل عليهم البرد فيموتون 
9: 20 فالذي خاف كلمة الرب من عبيد فرعون هرب بعبيده و مواشيه الى البيوت 
9: 21 و اما الذي لم يوجه قلبه الى كلمة الرب فترك عبيده و مواشيه في الحقل 
9: 22 ثم قال الرب لموسى مد يدك نحو السماء ليكون برد في كل ارض مصر على الناس و على البهائم و على كل عشب الحقل في ارض مصر 
9: 23 فمد موسى عصاه نحو السماء فاعطى الرب رعودا و بردا و جرت نار على الارض و امطر الرب بردا على ارض مصر 
9: 24 فكان برد و نار متواصلة في وسط البرد شيء عظيم جدا لم يكن مثله في كل ارض مصر منذ صارت امة 
9: 25 فضرب البرد في كل ارض مصر جميع ما في الحقل من الناس و البهائم و ضرب البرد جميع عشب الحقل و كسر جميع شجر الحقل 
9: 26 الا ارض جاسان حيث كان بنو اسرائيل فلم يكن فيها برد 
9: 27 فارسل فرعون و دعا موسى و هرون و قال لهما اخطات هذه المرة الرب هو البار و انا و شعبي الاشرار 
9: 28 صليا الى الرب و كفى حدوث رعود الله و البرد فاطلقكم و لا تعودوا تلبثون 
9: 29 فقال له موسى عند خروجي من المدينة ابسط يدي الى الرب فتنقطع الرعود و لا يكون البرد ايضا لكي تعرف ان للرب الارض 
9: 30 و اما انت و عبيدك فانا اعلم انكم لم تخشوا بعد من الرب الاله 
9: 31 فالكتان و الشعير ضربا لان الشعير كان مسبلا و الكتان مبزرا 
9: 32 و اما الحنطة و القطاني فلم تضرب لانها كانت متاخرة 
9: 33 فخرج موسى من المدينة من لدن فرعون و بسط يديه الى الرب فانقطعت الرعود و البرد و لم ينصب المطر على الارض 
9: 34 و لكن فرعون لما راى ان المطر و البرد و الرعود انقطعت عاد يخطئ و اغلظ قلبه هو و عبيده 
9: 35 فاشتد قلب فرعون فلم يطلق بني اسرائيل كما تكلم الرب عن يد موسى 

الإصحاح العاشر
10: 1 ثم قال الرب لموسى ادخل الى فرعون فاني اغلظت قلبه و قلوب عبيده لكي اصنع اياتي هذه بينهم 
10: 2 و لكي تخبر في مسامع ابنك و ابن ابنك بما فعلته في مصر و باياتي التي صنعتها بينهم فتعلمون اني انا الرب 
10: 3 فدخل موسى و هرون الى فرعون و قالا له هكذا يقول الرب اله العبرانيين الى متى تابى ان تخضع لي اطلق شعبي ليعبدوني 
10: 4 فانه ان كنت تابى ان تطلق شعبي ها انا اجيء غدا بجراد على تخومك 
10: 5 فيغطي وجه الارض حتى لا يستطاع نظر الارض و ياكل الفضلة السالمة الباقية لكم من البرد و ياكل جميع الشجر النابت لكم من الحقل 
10: 6 و يملا بيوتك و بيوت جميع عبيدك و بيوت جميع المصريين الامر الذي لم يره اباؤك و لا اباء ابائك منذ يوم وجدوا على الارض الى هذا اليوم ثم تحول و خرج من لدن فرعون 
10: 7 فقال عبيد فرعون له الى متى يكون هذا لنا فخا اطلق الرجال ليعبدوا الرب الههم الم تعلم بعد ان مصر قد خربت 
10: 8 فرد موسى و هرون الى فرعون فقال لهما اذهبوا اعبدوا الرب الهكم و لكن من و من هم الذين يذهبون 
10: 9 فقال موسى نذهب بفتياننا و شيوخنا نذهب ببنينا و بناتنا بغنمنا و بقرنا لان لنا عيدا للرب 
10: 10 فقال لهما يكون الرب معكم هكذا كما اطلقكم و اولادكم انظروا ان قدام وجوهكم شرا 
10: 11 ليس هكذا اذهبوا انتم الرجال و اعبدوا الرب لانكم لهذا طالبون فطردا من لدن فرعون 
10: 12 ثم قال الرب لموسى مد يدك على ارض مصر لاجل الجراد ليصعد على ارض مصر و ياكل كل عشب الارض كل ما تركه البرد 
10: 13 فمد موسى عصاه على ارض مصر فجلب الرب على الارض ريحا شرقية كل ذلك النهار و كل الليل و لما كان الصباح حملت الريح الشرقية الجراد 
10: 14 فصعد الجراد على كل ارض مصر و حل في جميع تخوم مصر شيء ثقيل جدا لم يكن قبله جراد هكذا مثله و لا يكون بعده كذلك 
10: 15 و غطى وجه كل الارض حتى اظلمت الارض و اكل جميع عشب الارض و جميع ثمر الشجر الذي تركه البرد حتى لم يبق شيء اخضر في الشجر و لا في عشب الحقل في كل ارض مصر 
10: 16 فدعا فرعون موسى و هرون مسرعا و قال اخطات الى الرب الهكما و اليكما 
أنفرد القرآن الكريم بذكر مؤمن ألـ فرعون وهذه المرة أشير لأيمان المصريين وأعتقد أن المؤمن الذى تجرأ وكلم فرعون ونصحه يجب أن يكون ذو مكانه وقد أشار البعض أنه اخناتون وأنا أميل لرأيهم وأقول أنه بعد هذه النصيحة من الرجل المؤمن تسارعت الأحداث وحدثت واقعة مطاردة بنى إسرائيل وغرق فرعون وجنوده لذلك لم يتسع الوقت لفرعون لمعاقبة هذا الرجل المؤمن .
•  وَقَالَ رَجُلٌ مُّؤْمِنٌ مِّنْ آلِ فِرْعَوْنَ يَكْتُمُ إِيمَانَهُ أَتَقْتُلُونَ رَجُلًا أَن يَقُولَ رَبِّيَ اللَّهُ وَقَدْ جَاءكُم بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ مِن رَّبِّكُمْ وَإِن يَكُ كَاذِبًا فَعَلَيْهِ كَذِبُهُ وَإِن يَكُ صَادِقًا يُصِبْكُم بَعْضُ الَّذِي يَعِدُكُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَهْدِي مَنْ هُوَ مُسْرِفٌ كَذَّابٌ  28•  يَا قَوْمِ لَكُمُ الْمُلْكُ الْيَوْمَ ظَاهِرِينَ فِي الْأَرْضِ فَمَن يَنصُرُنَا مِن بَأْسِ اللَّهِ إِنْ جَاءنَا قَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ مَا أُرِيكُمْ إِلَّا مَا أَرَى وَمَا أَهْدِيكُمْ إِلَّا سَبِيلَ الرَّشَادِ 29  سورة غافر ونكمل ما جاء بالإصحاح العاشر
10: 17 و الان اصفحا عن خطيتي هذه المرة فقط و صليا الى الرب الهكما ليرفع عني هذا الموت فقط 
10: 18 فخرج موسى من لدن فرعون و صلى الى الرب 
10: 19 فرد الرب ريحا غربية شديدة جدا فحملت الجراد و طرحته الى بحر سوف لم تبق جرادة واحدة في كل تخوم مصر 
10: 20 و لكن شدد الرب قلب فرعون فلم يطلق بني اسرائيل 
10: 21 ثم قال الرب لموسى مد يدك نحو السماء ليكون ظلام على ارض مصر حتى يلمس الظلام 
10: 22 فمد موسى يده نحو السماء فكان ظلام دامس في كل ارض مصر ثلاثة ايام 
10: 23 لم يبصر احد اخاه و لا قام احد من مكانه ثلاثة ايام و لكن جميع بني اسرائيل كان لهم نور في مساكنهم 
10: 24 فدعا فرعون موسى و قال اذهبوا اعبدوا الرب غير ان غنمكم و بقركم تبقى اولادكم ايضا تذهب معكم (يثبت هذا أن بنى إسرائيل لم يكونوا كلهم عبيد بل كانوا يمتلكون مواشي ونحن نعلم أن العبد وما يملك ملك لسيده ولو كانوا كلهم مستعبدين لأخذ الفرعون مواشيهم عنوة ولكانوا فضلوا الخروج يدونها ولكنهم فضلوا عدم الخروج إلا مع مواشيهم بل أن سيدنا موسى طلب من الفرعون أن يعطيهم أيضاً زبائح ومحرقات )
10: 25 فقال موسى انت تعطي ايضا في ايدينا ذبائح و محرقات لنصنعها للرب الهنا 
10: 26 فتذهب مواشينا ايضا معنا لا يبقى ظلف لاننا منها ناخذ لعبادة الرب الهنا و نحن لا نعرف بماذا نعبد الرب حتى ناتي الى هناك 
10: 27 و لكن شدد الرب قلب فرعون فلم يشا ان يطلقهم 
10: 28 و قال له فرعون اذهب عني احترز لا تر وجهي ايضا انك يوم ترى وجهي تموت 
10: 29 فقال موسى نعما قلت انا لا اعود ارى وجهك ايضا 

•  وَقَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ يَا هَامَانُ ابْنِ لِي صَرْحًا لَّعَلِّي أَبْلُغُ الْأَسْبَابَ 36  أَسْبَابَ السَّمَاوَاتِ فَأَطَّلِعَ إِلَى إِلَهِ مُوسَى وَإِنِّي لَأَظُنُّهُ كَاذِبًا وَكَذَلِكَ زُيِّنَ لِفِرْعَوْنَ سُوءُ عَمَلِهِ وَصُدَّ عَنِ السَّبِيلِ وَمَا كَيْدُ فِرْعَوْنَ إِلَّا فِي تَبَابٍ 37  وَقَالَ الَّذِي آمَنَ يَا قَوْمِ اتَّبِعُونِ أَهْدِكُمْ سَبِيلَ الرَّشَادِ 38  سورة غافر*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*الحلقة السادسة
الإصحاح الحادى عشر
11: 1 ثم قال الرب لموسى ضربة واحدة ايضا اجلب على فرعون و على مصر بعد ذلك يطلقكم من هنا و عندما يطلقكم يطردكم طردا من هنا بالتمام 
11: 2 تكلم في مسامع الشعب ان يطلب كل رجل من صاحبه و كل امراة من صاحبتها امتعة فضة و امتعة ذهب 
11: 3 و اعطى الرب نعمة للشعب في عيون المصريين و ايضا الرجل موسى كان عظيما جدا في ارض مصر في عيون عبيد فرعون و عيون الشعب 
11: 4 و قال موسى هكذا يقول الرب اني نحو نصف الليل اخرج في وسط مصر 
11: 5 فيموت كل بكر في ارض مصر من بكر فرعون الجالس على كرسيه الى بكر الجارية التي خلف الرحى و كل بكر بهيمة 
11: 6 و يكون صراخ عظيم في كل ارض مصر لم يكن مثله و لا يكون مثله ايضا 
11: 7 و لكن جميع بني اسرائيل لا يسنن كلب لسانه اليهم لا الى الناس و لا الى البهائم لكي تعلموا ان الرب يميز بين المصريين و اسرائيل 
11: 8 فينزل الي جميع عبيدك هؤلاء و يسجدون لي قائلين اخرج انت و جميع الشعب الذين في اثرك و بعد ذلك اخرج ثم خرج من لدن فرعون في حمو الغضب 
11: 9 و قال الرب لموسى لا يسمع لكما فرعون لكي تكثر عجائبي في ارض مصر 
11: 10 و كان موسى و هرون يفعلان كل هذه العجائب امام فرعون و لكن شدد الرب قلب فرعون فلم يطلق بني اسرائيل من ارضه 
الإصحاح الثاني عشر
12: 12 فاني اجتاز في ارض مصر هذه الليلة و اضرب كل بكر في ارض مصر من الناس و البهائم و اصنع احكاما بكل الهة المصريين انا الرب 
12: 13 و يكون لكم الدم علامة على البيوت التي انتم فيها فارى الدم و اعبر عنكم فلا يكون عليكم ضربة للهلاك حين اضرب ارض مصر 
12: 14 و يكون لكم هذا اليوم تذكارا فتعيدونه عيدا للرب في اجيالكم تعيدونه فريضة ابدية 
12: 12 فاني اجتاز في ارض مصر هذه الليلة و اضرب كل بكر في ارض مصر من الناس و البهائم و اصنع احكاما بكل الهة المصريين انا الرب 
12: 13 و يكون لكم الدم علامة على البيوت التي انتم فيها فارى الدم و اعبر عنكم فلا يكون عليكم ضربة للهلاك حين اضرب ارض مصر 
12: 29 فحدث في نصف الليل ان الرب ضرب كل بكر في ارض مصر من بكر فرعون الجالس على كرسيه الى بكر الاسير الذي في السجن و كل بكر بهيمة 
12: 30 فقام فرعون ليلا هو و كل عبيده و جميع المصريين و كان صراخ عظيم في مصر لانه لم يكن بيت ليس فيه ميت 
12: 31 فدعا موسى و هرون ليلا و قال قوموا اخرجوا من بين شعبي انتما و بنو اسرائيل جميعا و اذهبوا اعبدوا الرب كما تكلمتم 
12: 32 خذوا غنمكم ايضا و بقركم كما تكلمتم و اذهبوا و باركوني ايضا 
12: 33 و الح المصريون على الشعب ليطلقوهم عاجلا من الارض لانهم قالوا جميعنا اموات 
12: 34 فحمل الشعب عجينهم قبل ان يختمر و معاجنهم مصرورة في ثيابهم على اكتافهم 
12: 35 و فعل بنو اسرائيل بحسب قول موسى طلبوا من المصريين امتعة فضة و امتعة ذهب و ثيابا 
12: 36 و اعطى الرب نعمة للشعب في عيون المصريين حتى اعاروهم فسلبوا المصريين 
12: 37 فارتحل بنو اسرائيل من رعمسيس الى سكوت نحو ست مئة الف ماش من الرجال عدا الاولاد 
12: 38 و صعد معهم لفيف كثير ايضا مع غنم و بقر مواش وافرة جدا 
12: 39 و خبزوا العجين الذي اخرجوه من مصر خبز ملة فطيرا اذ كان لم يختمر لانهم طردوا من مصر و لم يقدروا ان يتاخروا فلم يصنعوا لانفسهم زادا 
12: 40 و اما اقامة بني اسرائيل التي اقاموها في مصر فكانت اربع مئة و ثلاثين سنة 
12: 41 و كان عند نهاية اربع مئة و ثلاثين سنة في ذلك اليوم عينه ان جميع اجناد الرب خرجت من ارض مصر 
الإصحاح الثالث عشر
: 3 و قال موسى للشعب اذكروا هذا اليوم الذي فيه خرجتم من مصر من بيت العبودية فانه بيد قوية اخرجكم الرب من هنا و لا يؤكل خمير 
13: 4 اليوم انتم خارجون في شهر ابيب 

( شهر ابيب من شهور الصيف وقد خرج اليهود فى هذا الشهر لذا قلت أن عملية الخروج كانت من قصر الحاكم الصيفى بالشمال ) 

13: 5 و يكون متى ادخلك الرب ارض الكنعانيين و الحثيين و الاموريين و الحويين و اليبوسيين التي حلف لابائك ان يعطيك ارضا تفيض لبنا و عسلا انك تصنع هذه الخدمة في هذا الشهر 

13: 17 و كان لما اطلق فرعون الشعب ان الله لم يهدهم في طريق ارض الفلسطينيين مع انها قريبة لان الله قال لئلا يندم الشعب اذا راوا حربا و يرجعوا الى مصر 
13: 18 فادار الله الشعب في طريق برية بحر سوف و صعد بنو اسرائيل متجهزين من ارض مصر 
13: 19 و اخذ موسى عظام يوسف معه لانه كان قد استحلف بني اسرائيل بحلف قائلا ان الله سيفتقدكم فتصعدون عظامي من هنا معكم 
13: 20 و ارتحلوا من سكوت و نزلوا في ايثام في طرف البرية 
13: 21 و كان الرب يسير امامهم نهارا في عمود سحاب ليهديهم في الطريق و ليلا في عمود نار ليضيء لهم لكي يمشوا نهارا و ليلا 
13: 22 لم يبرح عمود السحاب نهارا و عمود النار ليلا من امام الشعب 
الأنبياء يبعثون فى سن الأربعين أو قبلها لذا أقول أن سيدنا موسى بعث وهو فى سن الأربعين عند عودته من مدين وأختلف مع ما جاء بالتوراة من أنه وقف أمام الفرعون وسنه ثمانين سنة وسن هارون 83 سنة وإذا قلنا أن ما حدث بينه وبين الفرعون بعد عودته كان فى مدة سنتان فيصبح سنه عند الخروج ببني إسرائيل 42 عام وكان الخروج ليلاً وقد كان الفرعون قد أعطاهم الأذن بالخروج لصنع محرقة لإلههم ولما علم بهروبهم جمع ما أستطاع من جند على عجل وطاردهم . ولا يوجد خلاف على عبورهم البحر وغرقهم فيه وإن كان الخلاف على اسم هذا البحر فأنا قد رجحت أنه بحيرة المنزلة القديمة والتوراة ذكرت أنه بحر القلزم أو بحر سوف أى البحر الأحمر ولكن لو تمعنا فى قراءة التوراة سنجد أنهم مروا بعد عبورهم البحر بأماكن كثيرة قبل الدخول لسيناء حيث جاء بالإصحاح السادس عشر (16: 1 ثم ارتحلوا من ايليم و اتى كل جماعة بني إسرائيل الى برية سين التي بين ايليم و سيناء في اليوم الخامس عشر من الشهر الثاني بعد خروجهم من ارض مصر ) .
يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ اذْكُرُوا نِعْمَتِيَ الَّتِي أَنْعَمْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ وَأَنِّي فَضَّلْتُكُمْ عَلَى الْعَالَمِينَ (٤٧) وَاتَّقُوا يَوْمًا لَا تَجْزِي نَفْسٌ عَنْ نَفْسٍ شَيْئًا وَلَا يُقْبَلُ مِنْهَا شَفَاعَةٌ وَلَا يُؤْخَذُ مِنْهَا عَدْلٌ وَلَا هُمْ يُنْصَرُونَ (٤٨) وَإِذْ نَجَّيْنَاكُمْ مِنْ آَلِ فِرْعَوْنَ يَسُومُونَكُمْ سُوءَ الْعَذَابِ يُذَبِّحُونَ أَبْنَاءَكُمْ وَيَسْتَحْيُونَ نِسَاءَكُمْ وَفِي ذَلِكُمْ بَلَاءٌ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ عَظِيمٌ (٤٩) وَإِذْ فَرَقْنَا بِكُمُ الْبَحْرَ فَأَنْجَيْنَاكُمْ وَأَغْرَقْنَا آَلَ فِرْعَوْنَ وَأَنْتُمْ تَنْظُرُونَ (٥٠) سورة البقرة
•  فَانتَقَمْنَا مِنْهُمْ فَأَغْرَقْنَاهُمْ فِي الْيَمِّ بِأَنَّهُمْ كَذَّبُواْ بِآيَاتِنَا وَكَانُواْ عَنْهَا غَافِلِينَ 136•  وَأَوْرَثْنَا الْقَوْمَ الَّذِينَ كَانُواْ يُسْتَضْعَفُونَ مَشَارِقَ الأَرْضِ وَمَغَارِبَهَا الَّتِي بَارَكْنَا فِيهَا وَتَمَّتْ كَلِمَتُ رَبِّكَ الْحُسْنَى عَلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ بِمَا صَبَرُواْ وَدَمَّرْنَا مَا كَانَ يَصْنَعُ فِرْعَوْنُ وَقَوْمُهُ وَمَا كَانُواْ يَعْرِشُونَ 137 الأعراف
كَدَأْبِ آَلِ فِرْعَوْنَ وَالَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ كَذَّبُوا بِآَيَاتِ رَبِّهِمْ فَأَهْلَكْنَاهُمْ بِذُنُوبِهِمْ وَأَغْرَقْنَا آَلَ فِرْعَوْنَ وَكُلٌّ كَانُوا ظَالِمِينَ (٥٤(   سورة الأنفال
لَقَدْ أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى مُوسَى أَنْ أَسْرِ بِعِبَادِي فَاضْرِبْ لَهُمْ طَرِيقًا فِي الْبَحْرِ يَبَسًا لَا تَخَافُ دَرَكًا وَلَا تَخْشَى (٧٧) فَأَتْبَعَهُمْ فِرْعَوْنُ بِجُنُودِهِ فَغَشِيَهُمْ مِنَ الْيَمِّ مَا غَشِيَهُمْ (٧٨) وَأَضَلَّ فِرْعَوْنُ قَوْمَهُ وَمَا هَدَى (٧٩) سورة طه 
وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى مُوسَى وَأَخِيهِ أَنْ تَبَوَّآَ لِقَوْمِكُمَا بِمِصْرَ بُيُوتًا وَاجْعَلُوا بُيُوتَكُمْ قِبْلَةً وَأَقِيمُوا الصَّلَاةَ وَبَشِّرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ (٨٧) وَقَالَ مُوسَى رَبَّنَا إِنَّكَ آَتَيْتَ فِرْعَوْنَ وَمَلَأَهُ زِينَةً وَأَمْوَالًا فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا رَبَّنَا لِيُضِلُّوا عَنْ سَبِيلِكَ رَبَّنَا اطْمِسْ عَلَى أَمْوَالِهِمْ وَاشْدُدْ عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ فَلَا يُؤْمِنُوا حَتَّى يَرَوُا الْعَذَابَ الْأَلِيمَ (٨٨) قَالَ قَدْ أُجِيبَتْ دَعْوَتُكُمَا فَاسْتَقِيمَا وَلَا تَتَّبِعَانِّ سَبِيلَ الَّذِينَ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ (٨٩) وَجَاوَزْنَا بِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ الْبَحْرَ فَأَتْبَعَهُمْ فِرْعَوْنُ وَجُنُودُهُ بَغْيًا وَعَدْوًا حَتَّى إِذَا أَدْرَكَهُ الْغَرَقُ قَالَ آَمَنْتُ أَنَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا الَّذِي آَمَنَتْ بِهِ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ وَأَنَا مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ (٩٠) آَلْآَنَ وَقَدْ عَصَيْتَ قَبْلُ وَكُنْتَ مِنَ الْمُفْسِدِينَ (٩١) فَالْيَوْمَ نُنَجِّيكَ بِبَدَنِكَ لِتَكُونَ لِمَنْ خَلْفَكَ آَيَةً وَإِنَّ كَثِيرًا مِنَ النَّاسِ عَنْ آَيَاتِنَا لَغَافِلُونَ (٩٢( سورة يونس

وَلَقَدْ فَتَنَّا قَبْلَهُمْ قَوْمَ فِرْعَوْنَ وَجَاءَهُمْ رَسُولٌ كَرِيمٌ (١٧) أَنْ أَدُّوا إِلَيَّ عِبَادَ اللَّهِ إِنِّي لَكُمْ رَسُولٌ أَمِينٌ (١٨) وَأَنْ لَا تَعْلُوا عَلَى اللَّهِ إِنِّي آَتِيكُمْ بِسُلْطَانٍ مُبِينٍ (١٩) وَإِنِّي عُذْتُ بِرَبِّي وَرَبِّكُمْ أَنْ تَرْجُمُونِ (٢٠) وَإِنْ لَمْ تُؤْمِنُوا لِي فَاعْتَزِلُونِ (٢١) فَدَعَا رَبَّهُ أَنَّ هَؤُلَاءِ قَوْمٌ مُجْرِمُونَ (٢٢) فَأَسْرِ بِعِبَادِي لَيْلًا إِنَّكُمْ مُتَّبَعُونَ (٢٣) وَاتْرُكِ الْبَحْرَ رَهْوًا إِنَّهُمْ جُنْدٌ مُغْرَقُونَ (٢٤) كَمْ تَرَكُوا مِنْ جَنَّاتٍ وَعُيُونٍ (٢٥) وَزُرُوعٍ وَمَقَامٍ كَرِيمٍ (٢٦) وَنَعْمَةٍ كَانُوا فِيهَا فَاكِهِينَ (٢٧) كَذَلِكَ وَأَوْرَثْنَاهَا قَوْمًا آَخَرِينَ (٢٨) فَمَا بَكَتْ عَلَيْهِمُ السَّمَاءُ وَالْأَرْضُ وَمَا كَانُوا مُنْظَرِينَ (٢٩) وَلَقَدْ نَجَّيْنَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ مِنَ الْعَذَابِ الْمُهِينِ (٣٠) مِنْ فِرْعَوْنَ إِنَّهُ كَانَ عَالِيًا مِنَ الْمُسْرِفِينَ (٣١) سورة الدخان
وَلَقَدْ مَنَنَّا عَلَى مُوسَى وَهَارُونَ (١١٤) وَنَجَّيْنَاهُمَا وَقَوْمَهُمَا مِنَ الْكَرْبِ الْعَظِيمِ (١١٥) وَنَصَرْنَاهُمْ فَكَانُوا هُمُ الْغَالِبِينَ (١١٦) وَآَتَيْنَاهُمَا الْكِتَابَ الْمُسْتَبِينَ (١١٧) وَهَدَيْنَاهُمَا الصِّرَاطَ الْمُسْتَقِيمَ (١١٨) وَتَرَكْنَا عَلَيْهِمَا فِي الْآَخِرِينَ (١١٩) سَلَامٌ عَلَى مُوسَى وَهَارُونَ (١٢٠) سورة الصافات 
وَفِي مُوسَى إِذْ أَرْسَلْنَاهُ إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ بِسُلْطَانٍ مُبِينٍ (٣٨) فَتَوَلَّى بِرُكْنِهِ وَقَالَ سَاحِرٌ أَوْ مَجْنُونٌ (٣٩) فَأَخَذْنَاهُ وَجُنُودَهُ فَنَبَذْنَاهُمْ فِي الْيَمِّ وَهُوَ مُلِيمٌ (٤٠) سورة الذاريات
الإصحاح الرابع عشر
14: 1 و كلم الرب موسى قائلا 
14: 2 كلم بني اسرائيل ان يرجعوا و ينزلوا امام فم الحيروث بين مجدل و البحر امام بعل صفون مقابله تنزلون عند البحر 
14: 3 فيقول فرعون عن بني اسرائيل هم مرتبكون في الارض قد استغلق عليهم القفر 
14: 4 و اشدد قلب فرعون حتى يسعى وراءهم فاتمجد بفرعون و بجميع جيشه و يعرف المصريون اني انا الرب ففعلوا هكذا 
14: 5 فلما اخبر ملك مصر ان الشعب قد هرب تغير قلب فرعون و عبيده على الشعب فقالوا ماذا فعلنا حتى اطلقنا اسرائيل من خدمتنا 
14: 6 فشد مركبته و اخذ قومه معه 
14: 7 و اخذ ست مئة مركبة منتخبة و سائر مركبات مصر و جنودا مركبية على جميعها 
14: 8 و شدد الرب قلب فرعون ملك مصر حتى سعى وراء بني اسرائيل و بنو اسرائيل خارجون بيد رفيعة 
14: 9 فسعى المصريون وراءهم و ادركوهم جميع خيل مركبات فرعون و فرسانه و جيشه و هم نازلون عند البحر عند فم الحيروث امام بعل صفون 
14: 10 فلما اقترب فرعون رفع بنو اسرائيل عيونهم و اذا المصريون راحلون وراءهم ففزعوا جدا و صرخ بنو اسرائيل الى الرب 
14: 11 و قالوا لموسى هل لانه ليست قبور في مصر اخذتنا لنموت في البرية ماذا صنعت بنا حتى اخرجتنا من مصر 
14: 12 اليس هذا هو الكلام الذي كلمناك به في مصر قائلين كف عنا فنخدم المصريين لانه خير لنا ان نخدم المصريين من ان نموت في البرية 
14: 13 فقال موسى للشعب لا تخافوا قفوا و انظروا خلاص الرب الذي يصنعه لكم اليوم فانه كما رايتم المصريين اليوم لا تعودون ترونهم ايضا الى الابد 
14: 14 الرب يقاتل عنكم و انتم تصمتون 
14: 15 فقال الرب لموسى ما لك تصرخ الي قل لبني اسرائيل ان يرحلوا 
14: 16 و ارفع انت عصاك و مد يدك على البحر و شقه فيدخل بنو اسرائيل في وسط البحر على اليابسة 
14: 17 و ها انا اشدد قلوب المصريين حتى يدخلوا وراءهم فاتمجد بفرعون و كل جيشه بمركباته و فرسانه 
14: 18 فيعرف المصريون اني انا الرب حين اتمجد بفرعون و مركباته و فرسانه 
14: 19 فانتقل ملاك الله السائر امام عسكر اسرائيل و سار وراءهم و انتقل عمود السحاب من امامهم و وقف وراءهم 
14: 20 فدخل بين عسكر المصريين و عسكر اسرائيل و صار السحاب و الظلام و اضاء الليل فلم يقترب هذا الى ذاك كل الليل 
14: 21 و مد موسى يده على البحر فاجرى الرب البحر بريح شرقية شديدة كل الليل و جعل البحر يابسة و انشق الماء 
14: 22 فدخل بنو اسرائيل في وسط البحر على اليابسة و الماء سور لهم عن يمينهم و عن يسارهم 
14: 23 و تبعهم المصريون و دخلوا وراءهم جميع خيل فرعون و مركباته و فرسانه الى وسط البحر 
14: 24 و كان في هزيع الصبح ان الرب اشرف على عسكر المصريين في عمود النار و السحاب و ازعج عسكر المصريين 
14: 25 و خلع بكر مركباتهم حتى ساقوها بثقلة فقال المصريون نهرب من اسرائيل لان الرب يقاتل المصريين عنهم 
14: 26 فقال الرب لموسى مد يدك على البحر ليرجع الماء على المصريين على مركباتهم و فرسانهم 
14: 27 فمد موسى يده على البحر فرجع البحر عند اقفال الصبح الى حاله الدائمة و المصريون هاربون الى لقائه فدفع الرب المصريين في وسط البحر 
14: 28 فرجع الماء و غطى مركبات و فرسان جميع جيش فرعون الذي دخل ورائهم في البحر لم يبق منهم و لا واحد 
14: 29 و اما بنو اسرائيل فمشوا على اليابسة في وسط البحر و الماء سور لهم عن يمينهم و عن يسارهم 
14: 30 فخلص الرب في ذلك اليوم اسرائيل من يد المصريين و نظر اسرائيل المصريين امواتا على شاطئ البحر 
14: 31 و راى اسرائيل الفعل العظيم الذي صنعه الرب بالمصريين فخاف الشعب الرب و امنوا بالرب و بعبده موسى*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*الحلقة السابعة والأخيرة وسنتكلم عن أمنحتب الثالث بعد ذلك
الحلقة السابعة
الإصحاح الخامس عشر
15: 22 ثم ارتحل موسى باسرائيل من بحر سوف و خرجوا الى برية شور فساروا ثلاثة ايام في البرية و لم يجدوا ماء 
15: 23 فجاءوا الى مارة و لم يقدروا ان يشربوا ماء من مارة لانه مر لذلك دعي اسمها مارة 
15: 24 فتذمر الشعب على موسى قائلين ماذا نشرب 
15: 25 فصرخ الى الرب فاراه الرب شجرة فطرحها في الماء فصار الماء عذبا هناك وضع له فريضة و حكما و هناك امتحنه 
15: 26 فقال ان كنت تسمع لصوت الرب الهك و تصنع الحق في عينيه و تصغي الى وصاياه و تحفظ جميع فرائضه فمرضا ما مما وضعته على المصريين لا اضع عليك فاني انا الرب شافيك 
15: 27 ثم جاءوا الى ايليم و هناك اثنتا عشرة عين ماء و سبعون نخلة فنزلوا هناك عند الماء 

قَالُواْ أُوذِينَا مِن قَبْلِ أَن تَأْتِيَنَا وَمِن بَعْدِ مَا جِئْتَنَا قَالَ عَسَى رَبُّكُمْ أَن يُهْلِكَ عَدُوَّكُمْ وَيَسْتَخْلِفَكُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ فَيَنظُرَ كَيْفَ تَعْمَلُونَ129 الأعراف
الإصحاح السادس عشر
16: 1 ثم ارتحلوا من ايليم و اتى كل جماعة بني اسرائيل الى برية سين التي بين ايليم و سيناء في اليوم الخامس عشر من الشهر الثاني بعد خروجهم من ارض مصر 
16: 2 فتذمر كل جماعة بني اسرائيل على موسى و هرون في البرية 
16: 3 و قال لهما بنو اسرائيل ليتنا متنا بيد الرب في ارض مصر اذ كنا جالسين عند قدور اللحم ناكل خبزا للشبع فانكما اخرجتمانا الى هذا القفر لكي تميتا كل هذا الجمهور بالجوع 

قلت فيما سبق أنني أرجح أن أمنحتب الثالث من الأسرة الثامنة عشر الذى أنتهت مدة حكمه فى 1370 ق.م هو فرعون موسى وأن أحداث قصة سيدنا يوسف حسب أغلب المراجع قد تمت فى خلال حكم أسرة الهكسوس المعروفة بالأسرة السادسة عشر وقد حسبت المدة بين أخر حكم أمنحتب الثالث وتاريخ دخول بنو إسرائيل لمصر كالأتى :
نهاية حكم أمنحتب الثالث	                          1370 ق . مك
عمر سيدنا موسى عند الخروج	             42 عام
عمر عمران عند ولادة موسى		40 عام
عمر قاهت عند ولادة عمران		40 عام
عمر عازر	عند ولادة قاهت		40 عام 
عمر لاوى عند ولادة عازر	                          40 عام 
لتلاحظوا أنني أخذت متوسط أعمارهم عندا لولادة بأربعين عام كحل وسط
بقاء لاوى مع سيدنا يعقوب فى مصر                 17 عام
بعد الطرح نصل إلى عام 1589 ق.م وهو فى عصر الأسرة السادسة عشر 
وبهذا يكون إجمالى المدة التى قضاها بنوا إسرائيل فى مصر 219 عام فقط وليس 425 عام كما جاء بمصادر اخرى وحتى لو اعتبرنا أن سن سيدنا موسى كان 80 عام عندما كلم فرعون كما جاء بالتوراة وان حكم امنحتب الثالث انتهى فى عام 1353 ق. م كما جاء ببعض المصادر لكنا ما زلنا فى عصر الأسرة السادسة عشر .
أعتقد أننى قد أنهيت ما عندى بخصوص فرعون سيدنا موسى ويتبقى الحديث عن الفرعون امنحتب الثالث .الذى وصفه القرآن الكريم بـ (وَفِرْعَوْنَ ذِي الْأَوْتَادِ (١٠)) النجم وسمات (الفرعون) في قصة موسى في  القرآن الكريم والتوراة  تجعله مستبدا طاغية عظيم النفوذ شديد السطوة وكما تعلمنا فأن " فرعون" في حد ذاته لقب سياسي للملك المصري يعنى حاكم البيت العالى أو حاكم القصر الكبير أو الشريف أو النبيل أو السامى وليس اسما شخصيا .وأنا لست مع الذين يقولون أن رمسيس الثانى هو الفرعون المقصود ونحن نعلم أنه كان ملك قوى تدخل منطقة الشام تحت حكمه فلو كان سيدنا موسى هرب لمدين وهى تقع بالشام لأمر فرعون عماله بالقبض عليه وإحضاره ولما قال له شعيب فى مدين نجوت من القوم الظالمين قَالَ لا تَخَفْ نَجَوْتَ مِنَ الْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ(25)سورة القصص. بل أننى أعتقد أن الفرعون رمسيس الثانى كان من الأسرة التى ورثة الحكم ولا ننسى أن الذين خرجوا مع سيدنا موسى كان ميراثهم كتاب الله كما جاء بالقرآن الكريم (وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْهُدَى وَأَوْرَثْنَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ الْكِتَابَ ()53 غافر) كما أن الفترة المتبقية من حكم الأسرة الثامنة عشر بعد أمنحتب الثالث فترة بسيطة تاريخياً إ> تقدر بـ 60 عام يمكن أن نطرح منها 29 عام هى فترة حكم حور محب وهو ليس من زرية فراعنة الأسرة 18 بل كان قائد للجيش وكان وأن وزير حور محب هو مؤسس الأسرة الجديدة التى ورثت الحكم وهى الأسرة التاسعة عشر ( الرعامسة ).
ويقال أن ان المندائيين  ( الصابئة ) كانوا متواجدين في مصر عند حدوث قصة سيدنا موسى  وهم لا يحبون بنى إسرائيل ويعتبرون أن خروج النبي موسى(ع) من مصر ونجاته من فرعون فهو يمثل فجيعة ومأتما عند الصابئة بسبب غرق المصريين ونجاة موسى(ع) وقومه .
فى انتظاركم وهذه رؤيتى تحتمل الخطاء والصواب وعموماً هى إجتهاد . أشكركم ودمتم بخير*

----------


## ذو رأى رشيد

> أعتقد أننى قد أنهيت ما عندى بخصوص فرعون سيدنا موسى ويتبقى الحديث عن الفرعون امنحتب الثالث .الذى وصفه القرآن الكريم بـ (وَفِرْعَوْنَ ذِي الْأَوْتَادِ (١٠)) النجم


 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
" الحر لا يخلف وعده ، ولكنه يخلف وعيده "
ولهذا عدت اليكم مرة أخرى
فمن منطلق هذا المثل العربى الأصيل أخلفت وعيدى بمغادرة هذا الموضوع بلا رجعة ، وهو الوعيد الذى أعلنته سابقا فى آخر مشاركة لى هنا منذ بضعة أشهر
 وعدت كذلك مخلفا وعيدى لكى أفى بوعدى !!
حيث كنت قد وعدت الأخوة الأفاضل المشاركين فى هذا الموضوع بكشف هوية فرعون الخروج التى توصلت اليها بالدليل والبرهان بفضل من الله وتوفيقه وله الحمد من قبل ومن بعد

وأخيرا فاننى قد عدت اليكم احتراما وتقديرا لأخى الأكبر الأستاذ سيد جعيتم الذى لم أجد منه الا كل خير وكل مودة وتقدير ، وقد كان نعم الأخ ونعم الصديق ، ولن أنسى له مطلقا أنه قد أوصى بتخصيص موضوع فى قاعة المناسبات بهذا المنتدى الحبيب لتقديم العزاء لى فى وفاة السيدة والدتى عليها رحمة الله بمعاونة الأخ الفاضل والأديب الفنان أيمن خطاب بارك الله فيه
لكل هذه الأسباب عدت بعد احتجاب ، احتجاب مر كسحابة صيف ، أو كزوبعة فى فنجان

وكذلك عدت كى أشدد من أزر أخى الكريم الأستاذ سيد ولأقول له :
استمر فى طرحك يا أخى الكريم ، واصل المسير فانك على الحق المبين
نعم يا أخى ، فان ما تقوله هو الصحيح وقد أصبت كبد الحقيقة ، وهو عين ما كنت سأقوله أنا فى الوفاء بوعدى لكم ، كنت سأخبركم بأن :
امنحتب الثالث هو فرعون الخروج الذى عاصر موسى وهارون عليهما السلام
وهو كذلك فرعون الاضطهاد الذى أذل بنى اسرائيل وكان يسومهم سوء العذاب
هذا هو ما توصلت اليه منذ نحو أربع سنين بعد دراسة طويلة للموضوع
أما تفاصيل ذلك فانها سوف تحتاج الى وقت وكلام يطول شرحه
ولكنى سوف أتابعكم من حين لآخر وفق ما تسمح به الظروف ويجود به الزمان من أوقات الفراغ
استمر يا أستاذ سيد وأنا معك قلبا وقالبا ، ولن أتركك بمفردك ان يسر الله وأعان
وكبادرة منى على تواصلى معكم من جديد ، وتدعيما لرؤيتكم عن امنحتب الثالث فاننى أدعوكم الى مطالعة هذا الرابط الذى يؤكد فيه أحد الباحثين الأثريين المتخصصين أن فرعون الخروج لم يكن غير امنحتب الثالث بالفعل
تحياتى لجميع المشاركين ، وسلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته

http://www.moheet.com/newsPrint.aspx?nid=18015

----------


## سيد جعيتم

السيدات والسادة الزملاء الأفاضل  
أعتذر لطول غيابي . اليوم أضع أتكلم عن امنحتب الثالث الذي رجحت كما رجح الكثيرين من الباحثين أنه فرعون سيدنا موسى وقد هدم الكثيرين من المتخصصين نظرية أن رمسيس الثاني أو أبنه مرنبتاح هو فرعون سيدنا موسى . 
وقد يكون سردي للموضوع فيه خيال خاص بي أو نظرة أحادية كما أن كل من تحدث في الموضوع أعتمد على تفسيراته الخاصة وكلنا اعتمدنا على المصادر الدينية لعدم وجود أي ذكر لموضوع سيدنا موسى أو الفرعون الذي عاصر تلك الفترة على أي من الآثار المصرية  وأرجح أن عدم وجود ذكر بالأثار المصرية لهذا الموضوع بسبب تدمير تلك الأثار تصديقاً لقوله تعالى: { وَدَمَّرْنَا مَا كَانَ يَصْنَعُ فِرْعَوْنُ وَقَوْمُهُ وَمَا كَانُوا يَعْرِشُونَ } [الأعراف: 137]. وأرجو ممن يشرفني بقراءة الموضوع أن يعود لبداية رؤيتي الأخيرة بداية من الصفحة رقم 63 . وأتمنى أن أرى نقدكم البناء لما توصلت إليه وأرحب بهذا النقد مؤيداً أو معارضاً فكله يدخل تحت النقد البناء .

على الرغم من مرور سنوات طويلة على طرد الهكسوس من مصر فإن ذاكرة المصريين لم تنسى لهم أنهم وقفوا مع الغزاة من الهكسوس ضد مصالح الشعب المصري ولم ينسوا أن وزيرهم الملقب بيوسف كان يد الفرعون فى سلبهم أموالهم ثم مواشيهم ثم أراضيهم لقاء الحنطة فى السنوات العجاف حتى صاروا عبيداً لملك الهكسوس ( هذه الصورة التى صورتها لنا التوراة وقد نزه القرآن الكريم سيدنا يوسف عن هذه الأفعال .                                                                                                  فى سفر التكوين الإصحاح الواحد والأربعين :
41: 55 و لما جاعت جميع ارض مصر و صرخ الشعب الى فرعون لاجل الخبز قال فرعون لكل المصريين اذهبوا الى يوسف و الذي يقول لكم افعلوا
41: 56 و كان الجوع على كل وجه الارض و فتح يوسف جميع ما فيه طعام و باع للمصريين و اشتد الجوع في ارض مصر
41: 57 و جاءت كل الارض الى مصر الى يوسف لتشتري قمحا لان الجوع كان شديدا في كل الارض
ثم الإصحاح السابع والأربعين :
47: 13 و لم يكن خبز في كل الارض لان الجوع كان شديدا جدا فخورت ارض مصر و ارض كنعان من اجل الجوع
47: 14 فجمع يوسف كل الفضة الموجودة في ارض مصر و في ارض كنعان بالقمح الذي اشتروا و جاء يوسف بالفضة الى بيت فرعون
47: 15 فلما فرغت الفضة من ارض مصر و من ارض كنعان اتى جميع المصريين الى يوسف قائلين اعطنا خبزا فلماذا نموت قدامك لان ليس فضة ايضا
47: 16 فقال يوسف هاتوا مواشيكم فاعطيكم بمواشيكم ان لم يكن فضة ايضا
47: 17 فجاءوا بمواشيهم الى يوسف فاعطاهم يوسف خبزا بالخيل و بمواشي الغنم و البقر و بالحمير فقاتهم بالخبز تلك السنة بدل جميع مواشيهم
47: 18 و لما تمت تلك السنة اتوا اليه في السنة الثانية و قالوا له لا نخفي عن سيدي انه اذ قد فرغت الفضة و مواشي البهائم عند سيدي لم يبق قدام سيدي الا اجسادنا و ارضنا
47: 19 لماذا نموت امام عينيك نحن و ارضنا جميعا اشترنا و ارضنا بالخبز فنصير نحن و ارضنا عبيدا لفرعون و اعط بذارا لنحيا و لا نموت و لا تصير ارضنا قفرا
47: 20 فاشترى يوسف كل ارض مصر لفرعون اذ باع المصريون كل واحد حقله لان الجوع اشتد عليهم فصارت الارض لفرعون
47: 21 و اما الشعب فنقلهم الى المدن من اقصى حد مصر الى اقصاه
47: 22 الا ان ارض الكهنة لم يشترها اذ كانت للكهنة فريضة من قبل فرعون فاكلوا فريضتهم التي اعطاهم فرعون لذلك لم يبيعوا ارضهم
47: 23 فقال يوسف للشعب اني قد اشتريتكم اليوم و ارضكم لفرعون هوذا لكم بذار فتزرعون الارض
47: 24 و يكون عند الغلة انكم تعطون خمسا لفرعون و الاربعة الاجزاء تكون لكم بذارا للحقل و طعاما لكم و لمن في بيوتكم و طعاما لاولادكم
47: 25 فقالوا احييتنا ليتنا نجد نعمة في عيني سيدي فنكون عبيدا لفرعون
47: 26 فجعلها يوسف فرضا على ارض مصر الى هذا اليوم لفرعون الخمس الا ان ارض الكهنة       
كما عاشت فى ذاكرتهم محاولة الهكسوس ومن خرج معهم من أقربائهم من بنى إسرائيل العودة إلى مصر حتى قضى عليهم الملك المقاتل الشجاع تحتمس الثالث .
كان من عادة الأسر الحاكمة فى مصر إرسال أولادهم لتربيتهم على يد العلماء والكهنة فى المعابد ومن ضمن ما درسوه فترة غزو الهكسوس لمصر وكيف تعاون معهم بنى إسرائيل وكان من عادة الفراعين إشراك أبنائهم أولياء عهودهم معهم فى الحكم وهذا ما حدث مع امنحتب الثالث إذ أشركه أخيه تحتمس الرابع معه فى الحكم كما سبق وأشرك امنحتب الثانى أبنه تحتمس الرابع معه فى الحكم كما أن امنحتب الثالث أشرك معه ابنه اخناتون فى الحكم لمدة أثنى عشر عام   بل أن بعض أولاد الفراعنة حمل لقب كاهن وأشهر من تربى منهم فى المعابد تحتمس الثالث الذى عاصر الملكة حتشبسوت و تحتمس الثالث بصفة خاصة يعتبر من الأبطال الذين آمنوا لمصر حدودها وامتدت حدود مصر فى عهده لأسيا وبلاد كوش وقد ورث هذه المساحة من الأرض كل من أتى بعده من الفراعنة حتى أهملها اخناتون فأعلنت الولايات خاصة فى أسيا الثورة  

تربى امنحتب الثالث أبن امنحتب الثاني أخو تحتمس الرابع فى المعبد على يد الكهنة وكان من قاموا على تربيته من أكثر المتعصبين ضد بنوا إسرائيل وما حدث منهم من خيانة للمصريين فى عهد الأسر من 15 إلى 17 وهى فترة استيلاء الهكسوس على الحكم فى مصر فشرب امنحتب كراهيتهم وقص عليه الكاهن المسئول عن تربيته كيف أن ملوك الهكسوس استولوا على مصر بسبب ضعف حكامها وتقاتلهم وأنهم استولوا على ثروات أسرته وجعلوهم تابعين لهم حتى أن ملك الرعاة من الهكسوس المعروف باسم ( أبو فيس عاقننوع ) الموجود فى عاصمة ملكه فى أواريس شمال الدلتا أدعى أن أصوات فرس النهر فى البحيرة الموجودة فى طيبه جنوب الوادي تقض مضجعه على الرغم من أن المسافة بين أواريس وطيبة 500 ميل  وأرسل رسالة بهذا الخصوص إلى الملك المصري الذي كان يحكم طيبه والمعرف باسم ( سقنن رع ) وكان يلقب بالملك الشجاع وهو أحد أجداد امنحتب وكانت هذه الرسالة ذريعة إعلان الحرب وعلى أثرها تمرد الملك المصري على ملك الرعاع وقص الكاهن على امنحتب كيف أن جده الشجاع مات فى المعارك وخلفه جد أخر لأمنحتب أسمه ( وازخبرع كامس ) أخر ملوك الأسرة السابعة عشر وقد بدأت فى عهده الحروب الحقيقية بين المصريين و الهكسوس حتى لقي هو الأخر حتفه فى ميدان القتال خلفه أخوه أحمس الذي أتم النصر على الهكسوس وأسس الأسرة الثامنة عشر وسمي أحمس الأول . وكيف أن الفرعون تحتمس الثالث 1479-1447 ق.م ) قد تكفل بالقضاء المبرم على الهكسوس .

شب امنحتب وهو كاره لبنى إسرائيل عملاء الهكسوس والذين كانوا ما زال الكثير منهم يعيشون فى أرض جاسان شمال الدلتا ويتمتعوا بخيرات البلاد علاوة على تنشئته بأنه أبن إله من قبل الكهنة فشب متكبرا متعالي على الجميع فهو حتى هذه اللحظة أمير ابن إله وليس مخلوق بشرى كسائر الشعب فتعالى على الجميع وعلى عليهم فى الأرض.
تعلم فى المعبد أن أجداده كانوا آلهة فما زال أحمس الأول يعبد حتى الآن بل وظلت عبادته قائمة حتى أول حكم الأسرة المصرية التاسعة عشر  وكان يلقب ( ب أبن لآمون رع )من جسده ومحبوبة ووارثه ومن أعطى عرشه ( آمون هو الإله الخفي والمعبود الرسمي للإمبراطورية الحديثة )، الإله الطيب حقيقة ، قوى الساعد وأنه يشبه الإله رع وتوأم ولدى (جب ) إله الأرض ووارثه إلى أخر الألقاب التى تضفى ألوهية على أحمس ومنها أنه وارث الإله (أوزير) الملقب بحارس الجبانة والإله ( رع ) أشهر الآلهة المصرية . وكمثال أخر على ادعاء الفرعنة للألوهية  فقد كان الفرعون امنحتب الأول إله يقدسه كل المصريين بل أن نفرتارى عبدت هي الأخرى وأصبحت تمثل فى نظر الشعب ( الآلهة إيزيس ).

شب امنحتب وهو يعلم أنه جدوده آلهة وأن كان اعتبارا من عصر تحتمس الثالث كانت ألقاب الفراعين على أنهم أبناء آلهة وأن الفضل فى وجودهم لآلهة وأن خالفهم امنحتب الثالث بعد توليه العرش وأعلن نفسه الإله الأول المفضل على كل الآلهة .
ولما لا يكونوا آلهة فى ظل فوضى وجود إله لكل مقاطعة بل لكل مناسبة وعلى سبيل المثال لا الحصر فأنى أتيكم ببعض أسماء الآلهة  التى كانت  تعبد ومنها (خنوم خالق البشر وأبو الآلهة ) – ( تحوت إله القمر ورسول الآلهة ورب الكتابة ) – ( حور تجسد لنطق الإله  )  - (وابوات المحارب فاتح الطريق ) (ماعت تجسيد للحق والعدالة والنظام ) ( ابو الهول ) ( أمون الإله الخفى والمعبود الرسمى للإمبراطورية الحديثة ) وللعلم فقد بدأ التمرد على كهنة آمون قبل اخناتون منذ عهد تحتمس الرابع ( رع أشهر الآلهة المصرية خالق العالم وتم دمجه مع عدة ألهة حتى اصبح الإله الرسمى للبلاد منذ عهد الأسرة الرابعة ) ( وازيت ) ( سكر إله الخلق واموتى ) (بتاح سكر أوزير الملقب بحارس الجبانة ) ( سشات  ) ( حتحور عين رع التى دمرت أعدائه ومقر حورس ) ( آتوم خالق العالم ) ( بتاح خالق الصناعات والفنون ) ( رننوت الحية المربية ألهة الحصاد ) ( وتربع على قمة الألهة المصرية القديمة التاسوع المقدس وهى العائلة التى امثل بدء الخليقة وصراع الخير والشر ومنهم ( أوزوريس – إيزيس – تفنوت – رع – شو – نفتيس – نوت ) سأكتفي بذكر الآلهة التي وردت أسمائها للتدليل على فوضى عبادة المصريين القدماء لآلهة متعددة فما المانع أن يكون الفرعون إله أو على الأقل ابن إله )
كان لأمنحتب الثالث أخوة  ويقول سليم حسن أن الأستاذ ( فلندرز بترى ) أستند على ما دونه ( لبسيوس ) فى كتابه عن آثار مصر الذى يقول فيه أن امنحتب الثاني كان له أولاد من الذكور تتراوح أعدادهم من خمسة إلى سبعة أبناء تولى منهم تحتمس الرابع الحكم وبداء الصراع الداخلي بين باقي الأخوة ليكون كل منهم ولى العهد تمهيداً للصعود على العرش بعد ذلك وقد اكتشفت عدة لوحات على كا منها أمير  شاب يقدم قرباناً لتمثال ( بو الهول ) ولوحتان كان من تقدم له القرابين فيها هو ( امنحتب الثاني ) وقد محا أحد الحاقدين أو المتصارعين على لقب ولى العهد عمداً أسم أمير على الأقل من أحد هذه اللوحات وهو الأمير ( أمنمأبت ) وقد كان يحمل ألقابا من أعظم ألقاب الدولة وأرفعها وأعتقد أن هذا التصرف فى محو أسم الأمير كان ضمن الصراع على لقب ولى العهد لتحوتمس الرابع ويقول سليم حسن أن الأمراء الذين وردت أسمائهم بهذه اللوحات كانوا أبناء لأمنحتب الثانى وأخوة لتحتمس الرابع وكانوا صغار السن .
  وكان من عادة الفراعنة تزويج أولادهم صغار فى السن وتلقف امنحتب الثالث هذه الفرصة فأنتقى أميرة مصرية من بيت الفرعون لتعطيه دفعة فى تفضيله على أخوته فى أن يكون لأن أمه كانت زوجة أجنبية لأمنحتب الثانى أو لم تكن من دم ملكى خالص وكانت تدعى ( موت مويا )  ولياً للعهد فأختار أميرة من الأسرة المالكة أنجبت عن طريق زواج شرعي وكانت هذه الأميرة هى السيدة ( آسية ) التي لم تنجب له أبناء ذكور ولكنه كان يحبها وأيضاً لا يستطيع الاستغناء عنها لأنها هي التي فضل من أجلها على باقي أخوته فى أن يكون ولياً للعهد . وأن توارت السيدة آسية تاريخياً بعد ذلك ولم نعلم عنها إلا استمرارها فى تربية الإبن المتبنى الذي التقط من اليم وهو سيدنا موسى صلى الله عليه وسلم .
وَلَقَدْ مَنَنَّا عَلَيْكَ مَرَّةً أُخْرَى (٣٧) إِذْ أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى أُمِّكَ مَا يُوحَى (٣٨) أَنِ اقْذِفِيهِ فِي التَّابُوتِ فَاقْذِفِيهِ فِي الْيَمِّ فَلْيُلْقِهِ الْيَمُّ بِالسَّاحِلِ يَأْخُذْهُ عَدُوٌّ لِي وَعَدُوٌّ لَهُ وَأَلْقَيْتُ عَلَيْكَ مَحَبَّةً مِنِّي وَلِتُصْنَعَ عَلَى عَيْنِي (٣٩) إِذْ تَمْشِي أُخْتُكَ فَتَقُولُ هَلْ أَدُلُّكُمْ عَلَى مَنْ يَكْفُلُهُ فَرَجَعْنَاكَ إِلَى أُمِّكَ كَيْ تَقَرَّ عَيْنُهَا وَلَا تَحْزَنَ وَقَتَلْتَ نَفْسًا فَنَجَّيْنَاكَ مِنَ الْغَمِّ وَفَتَنَّاكَ فُتُونًا فَلَبِثْتَ سِنِينَ فِي أَهْلِ مَدْيَنَ ثُمَّ جِئْتَ عَلَى قَدَرٍ يَا مُوسَى (٤٠) وَاصْطَنَعْتُكَ لِنَفْسِي (٤١) اذْهَبْ أَنْتَ وَأَخُوكَ بِآَيَاتِي وَلَا تَنِيَا فِي ذِكْرِي (٤٢) سورة طه
{وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى أُمِّ مُوسَى أَنْ أَرْضِعِيهِ فَإِذَا خِفْتِ عَلَيْهِ فَأَلْقِيهِ فِي الْيَمِّ وَلا تَخَافِي وَلا تَحْزَنِي إِنَّا رَادُّوهُ إِلَيْكِ وَجَاعِلُوهُ مِنَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ(7)فَالْتَقَطَهُ آلُ فِرْعَوْنَ لِيَكُونَ لَهُمْ عَدُوًّا وَحَزَنًا إِنَّ فِرْعَوْنَ وَهَامَانَ وَجُنُودَهُمَا كَانُوا خَاطِئِينَ(8)وَقَالَتْ امْرَأَةُ فِرْعَوْنَ قُرَّتُ عَيْنٍ لِي وَلَكَ لا تَقْتُلُوهُ عَسَى أَنْ يَنفَعَنَا أَوْ نَتَّخِذَهُ وَلَدًا وَهُمْ لا يَشْعُرُونَ(9)وَأَصْبَحَ فُؤَادُ أُمِّ مُوسَى فَارِغًا إِنْ كَادَتْ لَتُبْدِي بِهِ لَوْلا أَنْ رَبَطْنَا عَلَى قَلْبِهَا لِتَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ(10)وَقَالَتْ لأُخْتِهِ قُصِّيهِ فَبَصُرَتْ بِهِ عَنْ جُنُبٍ وَهُمْ لا يَشْعُرُونَ(11)وَحَرَّمْنَا عَلَيْهِ الْمَرَاضِعَ مِنْ قَبْلُ فَقَالَتْ هَلْ أَدُلُّكُمْ عَلَى أَهْلِ بَيْتٍ يَكْفُلُونَهُ لَكُمْ وَهُمْ لَهُ نَاصِحُونَ(12) فَرَدَدْنَاهُ إِلَى أُمِّهِ كَيْ تَقَرَّ عَيْنُهَا وَلا تَحْزَنَ وَلِتَعْلَمَ أَنَّ وَعْدَ اللَّهِ حَقٌّ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَهُمْ لا يَعْلَمُونَ(13)وَلَمَّا بَلَغَ أَشُدَّهُ وَاسْتَوَى ءاتَيْنَاهُ حُكْمًا وَعِلْمًا وَكَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُحْسِنِينَ(14)}.سورة القصص:
أصبح الأمير امنحتب الثالث  فى أن يكون ولياً لعهد أخيه الفرعون تحتمس الرابع  بزواجه من الأميرة ( آسية ) ذات النسب الشرعي فى الأسرة الفرعونية الحاكمة  وشارك امنحتب فى شئون الحكم كعادة الفراعنة من الأسرة الثامنة عشر فى إشراك أبنائهم فى شئون الحكم .
رأى الأمير الفرعونى امنحتب حلماً فسره له العرافين والكهنة على أن حكمه بعد توليه العرش سينتهي على يد فتى من بنى إسرائيل لم يولد بعد فكان أمره بقتل أبناء بنى إسرائيل من الأبناء الذكور ووافقه الفرعون تحتمس الرابع أو على الأقل لم يبدى اعتراض على ذلك فقد كانت كراهية بنى إسرائيل متغلغلة فى نفوسهم على الرغم من استخدام بعضهم كعمال فى قصر الفرعون فى طيبة .


 لم تلد السيدة آسية أبناء ذكور وفى أثناء تريضها على ضفاف البحيرة الموجودة بجوار قصرهم فى طيبة رأت هى ومن معها صندوق صغير طافي فوق المياه  فأمرت بإحضاره ووجدت به طفل جميل الطلعة أنزل الله محبته فى قلبها فترجت الفرعون أن لا يقتله فقد يكون لهم أبناً ويعوضهم عن عدم إنجاب أبناء ذكور  ونحن نعلم باقى القصة فى كيفية عودة سيدنا موسى لأحضان أمه بواسطة مشورة أخته التى كانت تعمل فى قصر الفرعون فى توفير مرضعة للطفل الوليد .

وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى أُمِّ مُوسَى أَنْ أَرْضِعِيهِ فَإِذَا خِفْتِ عَلَيْهِ فَأَلْقِيهِ فِي الْيَمِّ وَلا تَخَافِي وَلا تَحْزَنِي إِنَّا رَادُّوهُ إِلَيْكِ وَجَاعِلُوهُ مِنَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ (القصص 7)

فور تولى الفرعون امنحتب الثالث أعلن نفسه إلهاً وتعالى على الجميع من مصريين وغيرهم وأصدر أوامره باستعباد بنى إسرائيل .وقد كانت أذهان المصريين مستعدة لقبول فكرة أن امنحتب إله أبن إله فقد حرص الكهنة على أقناع الشعب بل والفراعنة أنفسهم على أن لهم قداسة وأنهم معصومين  

{طسم(1)تِلْكَ ءايَاتُ الْكِتَابِ الْمُبِينِ(2)نَتْلُو عَلَيْكَ مِنْ نَبَإِ مُوسَى وَفِرْعَوْنَ بِالْحَقِّ لِقَوْمٍ يُؤْمِنُونَ(3)إِنَّ فِرْعَوْنَ عَلا فِي الأَرْضِ وَجَعَلَ أَهْلَهَا شِيَعًا يَسْتَضْعِفُ طَائِفَةً مِنْهُمْ يُذَبِّحُ أَبْنَاءهُمْ وَيَسْتَحْيِ نِسَاءَهمْ إِنَّهُ كَانَ مِنَ الْمُفْسِدِينَ(4)وَنُرِيدُ أَنْ نَمُنَّ عَلَى الَّذِينَ اسْتُضْعِفُوا فِي الأَرْضِ وَنَجْعَلَهُمْ أَئِمَّةً وَنَجْعَلَهُمْ الْوَارِثِينَ(5) وَنُمَكِّنَ لَهُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ وَنُرِيَ فِرْعَوْنَ وَهَامَانَ وَجُنُودَهُمَا مِنْهُمْ مَا كَانُوا يَحْذَرُونَ(6)}. سورة القصص
{فَحَشَرَ فَنَادَى * فَقَالَ أَنَا رَبُّكُمُ الْأَعْلَى } [النازعات:
أحتفظ الفرعون بسيدنا موسى بناء على رغبة السيدة آسية وتربى في قصره ولكنه لم يعتبره أبناً له وقد أنتهي دور السيدة آسية ولم يذكر لنا التاريخ أو الكتب المقدسة أي أنباء عنها.

أدعى امنحتب الثالث الألوهية بل وأعلن أنه رب كل الأرباب وأن لم يلغى عبادة أي من الآلهة ولكن هذا الموقف لم يعجب الكهنة وبصفة خاصة كهنة آمون رع ولكنهم كانوا يخشون قوة وبطش امنحتب الثالث فهادنوه ولا ننسى أن تمرد فراعنة الأسرة الثامنة عشر على آمون بصفة خاصة بدأت من مدة طويلة والسبب أن كل منهم كان يدعى أنه إله أو أبن إله وهو ما يتعارض مع نفوذ كهنة آمون . وفى مقبرة ( الوزير حوى ) نقشت صورة لأمنحتب الثالث جالس على العرش وفى الجانب المقابل له أبنه اخناتون وزوجته نفرتيتي وعليهما التاج الملكي وقرص الشمس الذي يرمز للإله رع مرسوماً فوق كل منهما ويظهر هنا فصل آمون عن رع الذي سبق ووحده الكهنة ليعطى كل منهما قوة للأخر وهو ما يعتبر تمرداً على عبادة آمون وعلى نفوذ كهنته . كما أن امنحتب الثالث أطلق على قاربه أسم (آتون ) . وقد سبق ونزع تحتمس الرابع من كهنة أمون الوظيفة الخاصة برئاسة كهنة القطرين وويظهر فى لوحة بجوار معبد ابو الهول وهو يتعبد لرب الشمس ( آتون ).

شب موسى فى قصر الفرعون أمنوفيس الثالث ( امنحتب الثالث ) وكما قلنا سابقا فإن الفرعون لم يعتبره ابناً له وقد تربى على يد أمهر المعلمين وقد عاصر أمنحتب الرابع ( اخناتون فى فترة الشباب ) وبلا شك فأن كل منهم قد تأثر بالأخر حتى أن أخناتون أمن بموسى وبنظريته عن الوحدانية فى عبادة الخالق سبحانه وتعالى  وأنا مع النظرية التى ىتقول أن أخناتون هو الرجل المؤمن من ألـ فرعون الذى كان يكتم إيمانه وَقَالَ رَجُلٌ مُّؤْمِنٌ مِّنْ آلِ فِرْعَوْنَ يَكْتُمُ إِيمَانَهُ أَتَقْتُلُونَ رَجُلًا أَن يَقُولَ رَبِّيَ اللَّهُ وَقَدْ جَاءكُم بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ مِن رَّبِّكُمْ وَإِن يَكُ كَاذِبًا فَعَلَيْهِ كَذِبُهُ وَإِن يَكُ صَادِقًا يُصِبْكُم بَعْضُ الَّذِي يَعِدُكُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَهْدِي مَنْ هُوَ مُسْرِفٌ كَذَّابٌ 28• يَا قَوْمِ لَكُمُ الْمُلْكُ الْيَوْمَ ظَاهِرِينَ فِي الْأَرْضِ فَمَن يَنصُرُنَا مِن بَأْسِ اللَّهِ إِنْ جَاءنَا قَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ مَا أُرِيكُمْ إِلَّا مَا أَرَى وَمَا أَهْدِيكُمْ إِلَّا سَبِيلَ الرَّشَادِ 29 سورة غافر  . ويدل على ذلك ما قام به اخناتون بعد توليه عرش مصر من حربه على آمون والدعاية لعبادة آتون خالق الشمس وجاء بترانيم أخناتون واصفاً آتون بأنه ( واحد لا شريك له ) . ولا ننسى أن امنحتب الثالث تزوج بأم اخناتون فى العام الثانى من توليه العرش وهى الملكة تى التى ملكه حبها حتى أنه فضلها على باقى زوجاته مع أنها من عامة الشعب .
قام امنحتب الثالث بتوطيد أركان حكمه بتعيين أمهر الرجال كوزراء ومستشارين له وكان من ضمن وزرائه "ياناهامو" او "هامايان" وقد قال بعض الباحثين أن هذان الأسمان للوزير هامان وقد ورد هذه الأسماء برسائل تل العمارنة ،  كما أجاد أختيار حكام البلاد التابعة ليتفرغ لجبروته ولهوه ومجونه ونسائه الذين ضاقت بهم جنبات قصره  له فقد ورث إمبراطورية واسعة تمتد من بعض بلدان أسيا بأنهارها علاوة على نهر النيل وروافد تلك الأنهار وتشير آيات القرآن الكريم لقول الفرعون فى سورة الزخرف . ) وَنَادَى فِرْعَوْنُ فِي قَوْمِهِ قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ أَلَيْسَ لِي مُلْكُ مِصْرَ وَهَذِهِ الْأَنْهَارُ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِي أَفَلَا تُبْصِرُونَ (٥١)
شب موسى أو الأمير موسى كما قلنا فى قصر الفرعون ونحن نعلم قصة وكزه للمصرى وموت المصرى وهروب سيدنا موسى من وجه الفرعون إلى أرض مدين 

{وَدَخَلَ الْمَدِينَةَ عَلَى حِينِ غَفْلَةٍ مِنْ أَهْلِهَا فَوَجَدَ فِيهَا رَجُلَيْنِ يَقْتَتِلانِ هَذَا مِنْ شِيعَتِهِ وَهَذَا مِنْ عَدُوِّهِ فَاسْتَغَاثَهُ الَّذِي مِنْ شِيعَتِهِ عَلَى الَّذِي مِنْ عَدُوِّهِ فَوَكَزَهُ مُوسَى فَقَضَى عَلَيْهِ قَالَ هَذَا مِنْ عَمَلِ الشَّيْطَانِ إِنَّهُ عَدُوٌّ مُضِلٌّ مُبِينٌ(15)قَالَ رَبِّ إِنِّي ظَلَمْتُ نَفْسِي فَاغْفِرْ لِي فَغَفَرَ لَهُ إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ(16)قَالَ رَبِّ بِمَا أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيَّ فَلَنْ أَكُونَ ظَهِيرًا لِلْمُجْرِمِينَ(17)فَأَصْبَحَ فِي الْمَدِينَةِ خَائِفًا يَتَرَقَّبُ فَإِذَا الَّذِي اسْتَنصَرَهُ بِالأَمْسِ يَسْتَصْرِخُهُ قَالَ لَهُ مُوسَى إِنَّكَ لَغَوِيٌّ مُبِينٌ(18)فَلَمَّا أَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يَبْطِشَ بِالَّذِي هُوَ عَدُوٌّ لَهُمَا قَالَ يَا مُوسَى أَتُرِيدُ أَنْ تَقْتُلَنِي كَمَا قَتَلْتَ نَفْسًا بِالأَمْسِ إِنْ تُرِيدُ إِلا أَنْ تَكُونَ جَبَّارًا فِي الأَرْضِ وَمَا تُرِيدُ أَنْ تَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُصْلِحِينَ(19)وَجَاءَ رَجُلٌ مِنْ أَقْصَى الْمَدِينَةِ يَسْعَى قَالَ يَامُوسَى إِنَّ الْمَلا يَأْتَمِرُونَ بِكَ لِيَقْتُلُوكَ فَاخْرُجْ إِنِّي لَكَ مِنَ النَّاصِحِينَ(20)فَخَرَجَ مِنْهَا خَائِفًا يَتَرَقَّبُ قَالَ رَبِّ نَجِّنِي مِنَ الْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ(21)}.سورة القصص
وأنا أرجح أن من أن نبه سيدنا موسى ليهرب من بطش الفرعون هو اخناتون .
 وَقَتَلْتَ نَفْسًا فَنَجَّيْنَاكَ مِنَ الْغَمِّ وَفَتَنَّاكَ فُتُونًا فَلَبِثْتَ سِنِينَ فِي أَهْلِ مَدْيَنَ ثُمَّ جِئْتَ عَلَى قَدَرٍ يَا مُوسَى (٤٠) وَاصْطَنَعْتُكَ لِنَفْسِي (٤١) اذْهَبْ أَنْتَ وَأَخُوكَ بِآَيَاتِي وَلَا تَنِيَا فِي ذِكْرِي (٤٢) سورة طه 
وقد سبق أن سردت الأحداث التى حدثت بين امنحتب الثالث وسيدنا موسى فى الحلقات السابقة وكيف أن الفرعون لم يطلق سراح بنى إسرائيل .
وتقص علينا  الرواية القرآنية هذه الأحداث بإيجاز 
وَلَهُمْ عَلَيَّ ذَنْبٌ فَأَخَافُ أَنْ يَقْتُلُونِ (١٤) قَالَ كَلَّا فَاذْهَبَا بِآَيَاتِنَا إِنَّا مَعَكُمْ مُسْتَمِعُونَ (١٥) فَأْتِيَا فِرْعَوْنَ فَقُولَا إِنَّا رَسُولُ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ (١٦) أَنْ أَرْسِلْ مَعَنَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ (١٧) قَالَ أَلَمْ نُرَبِّكَ فِينَا وَلِيدًا وَلَبِثْتَ فِينَا مِنْ عُمُرِكَ سِنِينَ (١٨) وَفَعَلْتَ فَعْلَتَكَ الَّتِي فَعَلْتَ وَأَنْتَ مِنَ الْكَافِرِينَ (١٩) قَالَ فَعَلْتُهَا إِذًا وَأَنَا مِنَ الضَّالِّينَ (٢٠) فَفَرَرْتُ مِنْكُمْ لَمَّا خِفْتُكُمْ فَوَهَبَ لِي رَبِّي حُكْمًا وَجَعَلَنِي مِنَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ (٢١) وَتِلْكَ نِعْمَةٌ تَمُنُّهَا عَلَيَّ أَنْ عَبَّدْتَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ (٢٢) قَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ وَمَا رَبُّ الْعَالَمِينَ (٢٣) قَالَ رَبُّ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُوقِنِينَ (٢٤) قَالَ لِمَنْ حَوْلَهُ أَلَا تَسْتَمِعُونَ (٢٥) قَالَ رَبُّكُمْ وَرَبُّ آَبَائِكُمُ الْأَوَّلِينَ (٢٦) قَالَ إِنَّ رَسُولَكُمُ الَّذِي أُرْسِلَ إِلَيْكُمْ لَمَجْنُونٌ (٢٧) قَالَ رَبُّ الْمَشْرِقِ وَالْمَغْرِبِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تَعْقِلُونَ (٢٨) قَالَ لَئِنِ اتَّخَذْتَ إِلَهًا غَيْرِي لَأَجْعَلَنَّكَ مِنَ الْمَسْجُونِينَ (٢٩) قَالَ أَوَلَوْ جِئْتُكَ بِشَيْءٍ مُبِينٍ (٣٠) قَالَ فَأْتِ بِهِ إِنْ كُنْتَ مِنَ الصَّادِقِينَ (٣١) فَأَلْقَى عَصَاهُ فَإِذَا هِيَ ثُعْبَانٌ مُبِينٌ (٣٢) وَنَزَعَ يَدَهُ فَإِذَا هِيَ بَيْضَاءُ لِلنَّاظِرِينَ (٣٣) قَالَ لِلْمَلَإِ حَوْلَهُ إِنَّ هَذَا لَسَاحِرٌ عَلِيمٌ (٣٤) يُرِيدُ أَنْ يُخْرِجَكُمْ مِنْ أَرْضِكُمْ بِسِحْرِهِ فَمَاذَا تَأْمُرُونَ (٣٥) قَالُوا أَرْجِهْ وَأَخَاهُ وَابْعَثْ فِي الْمَدَائِنِ حَاشِرِينَ (٣٦) يَأْتُوكَ بِكُلِّ سَحَّارٍ عَلِيمٍ (٣٧) فَجُمِعَ السَّحَرَةُ لِمِيقَاتِ يَوْمٍ مَعْلُومٍ (٣٨) وَقِيلَ لِلنَّاسِ هَلْ أَنْتُمْ مُجْتَمِعُونَ (٣٩) لَعَلَّنَا نَتَّبِعُ السَّحَرَةَ إِنْ كَانُوا هُمُ الْغَالِبِينَ (٤٠) فَلَمَّا جَاءَ السَّحَرَةُ قَالُوا لِفِرْعَوْنَ أَئِنَّ لَنَا لَأَجْرًا إِنْ كُنَّا نَحْنُ الْغَالِبِينَ (٤١) قَالَ نَعَمْ وَإِنَّكُمْ إِذًا لَمِنَ الْمُقَرَّبِينَ (٤٢) قَالَ لَهُمْ مُوسَى أَلْقُوا مَا أَنْتُمْ مُلْقُونَ (٤٣) فَأَلْقَوْا حِبَالَهُمْ وَعِصِيَّهُمْ وَقَالُوا بِعِزَّةِ فِرْعَوْنَ إِنَّا لَنَحْنُ الْغَالِبُونَ (٤٤) فَأَلْقَى مُوسَى عَصَاهُ فَإِذَا هِيَ تَلْقَفُ مَا يَأْفِكُونَ (٤٥) فَأُلْقِيَ السَّحَرَةُ سَاجِدِينَ (٤٦) قَالُوا آَمَنَّا بِرَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ (٤٧) رَبِّ مُوسَى وَهَارُونَ (٤٨) قَالَ آَمَنْتُمْ لَهُ قَبْلَ أَنْ آَذَنَ لَكُمْ إِنَّهُ لَكَبِيرُكُمُ الَّذِي عَلَّمَكُمُ السِّحْرَ فَلَسَوْفَ تَعْلَمُونَ لَأُقَطِّعَنَّ أَيْدِيَكُمْ وَأَرْجُلَكُمْ مِنْ خِلَافٍ وَلَأُصَلِّبَنَّكُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ (٤٩) قَالُوا لَا ضَيْرَ إِنَّا إِلَى رَبِّنَا مُنْقَلِبُونَ (٥٠) إِنَّا نَطْمَعُ أَنْ يَغْفِرَ لَنَا رَبُّنَا خَطَايَانَا أَنْ كُنَّا أَوَّلَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ (٥١) الشعراء
{وَقَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ يَا أَيُّهَا الْمَلأ مَا عَلِمْتُ لَكُمْ مِنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرِي فَأَوْقِدْ لِي يَا هَامَانُ عَلَى الطِّينِ فَاجْعَل لِي صَرْحًا لَعَلِّي أَطَّلِعُ إِلَى إِلَهِ مُوسَى وَإِنِّي لاظُنُّهُ مِنَ الْكَاذِبِينَ(38)وَاسْتَكْبَرَ هُوَ وَجُنُودُهُ فِي الأَرْضِ بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ وَظَنُّوا أَنَّهُمْ إِلَيْنَا لا يُرْجَعُونَ(39)فَأَخَذْنَاهُ وَجُنُودَهُ فَنَبَذْنَاهُمْ فِي الْيَمِّ فَانظُرْ كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الظَّالِمِينَ(40)وَجَعَلْنَاهُمْ أَئِمَّةً يَدْعُونَ إِلَى النَّارِ وَيَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ لا يُنصَرُونَ(41)وَأَتْبَعْنَاهُمْ فِي هَذِهِ الدُّنْيَا لَعْنَةً وَيَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ هُمْ مِنَ الْمَقْبُوحِينَ(42)وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْكِتَابَ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا أَهْلَكْنَا الْقُرُونَ الأُولَى بَصَائِرَ لِلنَّاسِ وَهُدًى وَرَحْمَةً لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَذَكَّرُونَ(43) سورة القصص
•وَلَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا مُوسَى بِآَيَاتِنَا إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ وَمَلَئِهِ فَقَالَ إِنِّي رَسُولُ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ (٤٦) فَلَمَّا جَاءَهُمْ بِآَيَاتِنَا إِذَا هُمْ مِنْهَا يَضْحَكُونَ (٤٧) وَمَا نُرِيهِمْ مِنْ آَيَةٍ إِلَّا هِيَ أَكْبَرُ مِنْ أُخْتِهَا وَأَخَذْنَاهُمْ بِالْعَذَابِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْجِعُونَ (٤٨) وَقَالُوا يَا أَيُّهَا السَّاحِرُ ادْعُ لَنَا رَبَّكَ بِمَا عَهِدَ عِنْدَكَ إِنَّنَا لَمُهْتَدُونَ (٤٩) فَلَمَّا كَشَفْنَا عَنْهُمُ الْعَذَابَ إِذَا هُمْ يَنْكُثُونَ (٥٠) وَنَادَى فِرْعَوْنُ فِي قَوْمِهِ قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ أَلَيْسَ لِي مُلْكُ مِصْرَ وَهَذِهِ الْأَنْهَارُ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِي أَفَلَا تُبْصِرُونَ (٥١) أَمْ أَنَا خَيْرٌ مِنْ هَذَا الَّذِي هُوَ مَهِينٌ وَلَا يَكَادُ يُبِينُ (٥٢) فَلَوْلَا أُلْقِيَ عَلَيْهِ أَسْوِرَةٌ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ أَوْ جَاءَ مَعَهُ الْمَلَائِكَةُ مُقْتَرِنِينَ (٥٣) فَاسْتَخَفَّ قَوْمَهُ فَأَطَاعُوهُ إِنَّهُمْ كَانُوا قَوْمًا فَاسِقِينَ (٥٤) فَلَمَّا آَسَفُونَا انْتَقَمْنَا مِنْهُمْ فَأَغْرَقْنَاهُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ (٥٥) فَجَعَلْنَاهُمْ سَلَفًا وَمَثَلًا لِلْآَخِرِينَ (٥٦) سورة الزخرف .
طالت الفترة من وقت عودة سيدنا موسى إلى سنتين وذاد طغيان الفرعون وجبروته خاصة مع بنى إسرائيل وفى شهر أبيب وهو من أشهر الصيف كان فرعون فى قصره الصيفي بشمال الدلتا بالقرب من بحيرة المنزلة القديمة وكان هذا التوقيت يوافق أحد أعياد بنى إسرائيل فاستعاروا من المصريين حليهم واستأذنوا فى الخروج للاحتفال بهذا العيد ثم كان الوحى بأن يسير سيدنا موسى ببنى إسرائيل وعندما تم إبلاغ امنحتب الثالث بهروب بنى إسرائيل جمع ما أستطاع من جيشه على عجل وطاردهم حتى غرق هو وجيشه فى بحيرة المنزلة بحدودها القديمة والتي ثبت من الحفائر فى المنطقة أن الماء أغرق المدن التي كانت بجوار البحيرة .
وَإِذْ فَرَقْنَا بِكُمُ الْبَحْرَ فَأَنْجَيْنَاكُمْ وَأَغْرَقْنَا آَلَ فِرْعَوْنَ وَأَنْتُمْ تَنْظُرُونَ (٥٠) سورة البقرة
• فَانتَقَمْنَا مِنْهُمْ فَأَغْرَقْنَاهُمْ فِي الْيَمِّ بِأَنَّهُمْ كَذَّبُواْ بِآيَاتِنَا وَكَانُواْ عَنْهَا غَافِلِينَ 136• الأعراف
لَقَدْ أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى مُوسَى أَنْ أَسْرِ بِعِبَادِي فَاضْرِبْ لَهُمْ طَرِيقًا فِي الْبَحْرِ يَبَسًا لَا تَخَافُ دَرَكًا وَلَا تَخْشَى (٧٧) فَأَتْبَعَهُمْ فِرْعَوْنُ بِجُنُودِهِ فَغَشِيَهُمْ مِنَ الْيَمِّ مَا غَشِيَهُمْ (٧٨) وَأَضَلَّ فِرْعَوْنُ قَوْمَهُ وَمَا هَدَى (٧٩) سورة طه
وَجَاوَزْنَا بِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ الْبَحْرَ فَأَتْبَعَهُمْ فِرْعَوْنُ وَجُنُودُهُ بَغْيًا وَعَدْوًا حَتَّى إِذَا أَدْرَكَهُ الْغَرَقُ قَالَ آَمَنْتُ أَنَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا الَّذِي آَمَنَتْ بِهِ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ وَأَنَا مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ (٩٠) آَلْآَنَ وَقَدْ عَصَيْتَ قَبْلُ وَكُنْتَ مِنَ الْمُفْسِدِينَ (٩١) فَالْيَوْمَ نُنَجِّيكَ بِبَدَنِكَ لِتَكُونَ لِمَنْ خَلْفَكَ آَيَةً وَإِنَّ كَثِيرًا مِنَ النَّاسِ عَنْ آَيَاتِنَا لَغَافِلُونَ (٩٢( سورة يونس
) فَأَخَذْنَاهُ وَجُنُودَهُ فَنَبَذْنَاهُمْ فِي الْيَمِّ وَهُوَ مُلِيمٌ (٤٠) سورة الذاريات)
وقد سبق لى أن سألت فى مشاركة سابقة من مدة طويلة عن نجاة الفرعون ببدنه وهل يمكن أن يكون قد نجى ببدنه فقط سليماً أو هل يمكن أن يكون قد أنجاه الله حياً حتى يكون أية لمن خلفه فيعدل فى الأرض ؟
: {فَالْيَوْمَ نُنَجِّيكَ بِبَدَنِكَ لِتَكُونَ لِمَنْ خَلْفَكَ آَيَةً } [يونس: 92]
اشكركم ودمتم بخير :f2:

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> " الحر لا يخلف وعده ، ولكنه يخلف وعيده "
> ولهذا عدت اليكم مرة أخرى
> فمن منطلق هذا المثل العربى الأصيل أخلفت وعيدى بمغادرة هذا الموضوع بلا رجعة ، وهو الوعيد الذى أعلنته سابقا فى آخر مشاركة لى هنا منذ بضعة أشهر
>  وعدت كذلك مخلفا وعيدى لكى أفى بوعدى !!
> حيث كنت قد وعدت الأخوة الأفاضل المشاركين فى هذا الموضوع بكشف هوية فرعون الخروج التى توصلت اليها بالدليل والبرهان بفضل من الله وتوفيقه وله الحمد من قبل ومن بعد
> 
> وأخيرا فاننى قد عدت اليكم احتراما وتقديرا لأخى الأكبر الأستاذ سيد جعيتم الذى لم أجد منه الا كل خير وكل مودة وتقدير ، وقد كان نعم الأخ ونعم الصديق ، ولن أنسى له مطلقا أنه قد أوصى بتخصيص موضوع فى قاعة المناسبات بهذا المنتدى الحبيب لتقديم العزاء لى فى وفاة السيدة والدتى عليها رحمة الله بمعاونة الأخ الفاضل والأديب الفنان أيمن خطاب بارك الله فيه
> لكل هذه الأسباب عدت بعد احتجاب ، احتجاب مر كسحابة صيف ، أو كزوبعة فى فنجان
> ...


اشكرك يا أخى الكريم وقد كانت مشاركتك هذه خير عون لى وقد أستندت عليها . اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## atefhelal

الموضوع المطروح للأخ العزيز الفاضل سيد هو بلا أى مبالغة موضوعا جذابا بعنوانه وبمااحتواه من جهد واجتهاد واضح ، وقد تميز بالثراء والبحث الجاد بمداخلات الزملاء الأفاضل ....

وأرى من وجهة نظرى الخاصة أن مؤرخى العصور القديمة يضطرون فى كثير من الحالات إلى إطلاق العنان لخيالهم ، للربط بين بعض الشواهد الأثرية التى تنطق بها بعض الحفائر المكتشفة ، بغرض ضبط إيقاع تسلسل الأحداث فى فترة زمنية معينة بالتاريخ القديم ، هادفين إلى أن تنسجم حركة هذه الأحداث مع ماورد فى كتبهم وأسفارهم ، وأن تتوافق مع أهوائهم وعقائدهم ... والرأى عندى أنه لايوجد تأريخا صحيحا للماضى القديم بالمفهوم العلمى لعلم التاريخ .. بل يوجد مايمكن أن نسميه جوازا علم تفسير الآثار والحفائر والبرديات .. وعلى هذا الأساس فهو علم متغير بطبيعته ، ويعتمد على ما قد يتم كشفه تباعا من آثار وحفائر قد تؤدى إلى تصويب ماكان مستقرا من قبل من معلومات أثرية تشير إلى بعض الدلائل التاريخية . 

وعندما يلجأ مؤرخوا هذا الماضى البعيد إلى سلسلة من الإفتراضات والتخمينات والإجتهادات لملئ ثغرات أو فراغات الأزمان القديمة ، وربط أحداثها بتسلسل معين يقبله منطقهم وعقيدتهم ، فهم مضطرون إلى ذلك لإضافة خلفية حية تزيد من حيوية المشاهد والأحداث بحيث تتفق مع أهدافهم العقائدية أو أهدافهم السياسية أحيانا . وأقول أنه على الرغم من أن آثار قدماء المصريين وبردياتهم ، وعلى الرغم من دقتهم واهتمامهم بتسجيل وتدوين الأحداث ، فإننا نجد أن كل ماتركوه لنا حتى الآن لم يشر من قريب أو بعيد إلى زيارة إبراهيم عليه السلام لمصر ، أو يشر إلى يوسف وموسى عليهما السلام ، أو يشبر إلى من هو فرعون موسى ، فلا يوجد من بين ماتركوه من آثار مايؤيد تلك الأحداث الهامة من سير الأنبياء . ( من موقعى :* رابط الحلقة الثالثة* )

وقد اختلفت وجهات نظر الباحثين فى التاريخ القديم فى خط سير وطريق خروج موسى عليه السلام مع بنى إسرائيل ، واختلفوا أيضا فى تحديد مكان انشقاق البحر .. هل هو عند الطرف الجنوبى لبحيرة المنزلة ، أو هو عند سبخة وبحيرة البردويل ، أو عند البحيرات المرة ، أو عند الطرف الشمالى لخليج السويس الذى يواجهه من ناحية الشرق بسيناء "عيون موسى" ، أو هو بوسط خليج السويس ، أو عند جنوبه حيث يواجهه من ناحية الشرق بسيناء "جبل موسى" .. ( أنظر الخريطة المرفقة) .


*(مصدر الخريطة : د. رشدى البدراوى/ قصص الأنبياء والتاريخ/ الجزء الرابع)* 

وكذلك اختلفت وجهات نظر هؤلاء الباحثين على من هو فرعون موسى (فرعون الخروج) .. هل هو أحمس الأول ، أم هو تحتمس الأول ، أم تحتمس الثانى أو الثالث ، أم هو أمنحتب الثانى ، أو هو توت عنخ آمون ، أم هو رمسيس الثانى ، أم هو مرنبتاح .. وبالنسبة لمرنيتاح قد شكك العالم الأثرى الشهير فى مرنبتاح حيث قال فى كتابه "الآثار المصرية فى وادى النيل / جـ 3 ص 171 " : بأن مركز مرنبتاح كفرعون الخروج قد اهتز بسبب كشف لوحة النصر التى تسمى بلوحة إسرائيل ... 
ورأيى الخاص بأن وجهة النظر التى تعتمد على تفسير الآية الكريمة بقوله تعالى : " فاليوم ننجيك ببدنك لتكون لمن خلفك آية .. " (92- يونس) لايمكن الإعتماد عليها كوجهة نظر مكتملة على أساس علمى صحيح لإثبات من هو فرعون موسى .. فالآية الكريمة لاتقطع بمن هو هذا الفرعون ، فلدينا موميات كثيرة لكثير من الفراعين ، والآية الكريمة لكى تكتمل كمعلومة تاريخية محددة يجب أن تشير إلى زمن هذا الفرعون على وجه التحديد ، أو تعطى إشارة واضحة على بدن هذا الفرعون لكى يمكن تمييزه من بين الموميات الكثيرة المكتشفة أو التى قد تُكتشف فى وقت لاحق ... وحبذ لو أوضح المجتهدون الذين يعتمدون على هذه الآية فى الإستدلال على فرعون موسى أى دمار قد حاق بالآثار التى أقامها هذا الفرعون أكثر مما أصاب آثار غيره من الفراعين لينطبق على هذا الفرعون قوله تعالى : " ودمرنا ماكان يصنع الفرعون وقومه وماكانوا يعرشون " (137- الأعراف) ويكون ذلك قرينة مساعدة فى إثبات من هو فرعون موسى ... 

وأقول قبل أن أختم كلماتى البسيطة العابرة ، أننا كمسلمين يجب أن نستوعب الحكمة من وراء قصص القرآن الكريم ، فالقصة فى القرآن لايقصد بها سرد أحداث وأخبار بترتيبها وتتابعها ، أو أنها تسجيلا تاريخيا لفترة زمنية معينة ، إنما يقصد منها الحكمة المنشودة من ورائها ، نقرؤها فى قوله تعالى " لقد كان فى قصصهم عبرة لأولى الألباب " (يوسف-111) . يقول الشيخ محمد الغزالى رحمه الله : إن روح القصص القرآنى هواحتواؤها على جملة من سنن الله الكونية متمثلة فى قيام الأمم وفنائها ، وليس الغرض هو استقراء الوقائع ، ولاتحديد الأزمان ، ولاتناول الظروف والملابسات ، ولا التسجيل المجرد للحوادث والأشخاص ، ولا البحث التاريخى الإصطلاحى بمعناه الفنى ، وإنما الغرض منها هو الهداية والعظة والعبرة ، وتقرير قواعد هذه الهداية فى النفوس ...

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> الموضوع المطروح للأخ العزيز الفاضل سيد هو بلا أى مبالغة موضوعا جذابا بعنوانه وبمااحتواه من جهد واجتهاد واضح ، وقد تميز بالثراء والبحث الجاد بمداخلات الزملاء الأفاضل ....
> 
> وأرى من وجهة نظرى الخاصة أن مؤرخى العصور القديمة يضطرون فى كثير من الحالات إلى إطلاق العنان لخيالهم ، للربط بين بعض الشواهد الأثرية التى تنطق بها بعض الحفائر المكتشفة ، بغرض ضبط إيقاع تسلسل الأحداث فى فترة زمنية معينة بالتاريخ القديم ، هادفين إلى أن تنسجم حركة هذه الأحداث مع ماورد فى كتبهم وأسفارهم ، وأن تتوافق مع أهوائهم وعقائدهم ... والرأى عندى أنه لايوجد تأريخا صحيحا للماضى القديم بالمفهوم العلمى لعلم التاريخ .. بل يوجد مايمكن أن نسميه جوازا علم تفسير الآثار والحفائر والبرديات .. وعلى هذا الأساس فهو علم متغير بطبيعته ، ويعتمد على ما قد يتم كشفه تباعا من آثار وحفائر قد تؤدى إلى تصويب ماكان مستقرا من قبل من معلومات أثرية تشير إلى بعض الدلائل التاريخية . 
> 
> وعندما يلجأ مؤرخوا هذا الماضى البعيد إلى سلسلة من الإفتراضات والتخمينات والإجتهادات لملئ ثغرات أو فراغات الأزمان القديمة ، وربط أحداثها بتسلسل معين يقبله منطقهم وعقيدتهم ، فهم مضطرون إلى ذلك لإضافة خلفية حية تزيد من حيوية المشاهد والأحداث بحيث تتفق مع أهدافهم العقائدية أو أهدافهم السياسية أحيانا . وأقول أنه على الرغم من أن آثار قدماء المصريين وبردياتهم ، وعلى الرغم من دقتهم واهتمامهم بتسجيل وتدوين الأحداث ، فإننا نجد أن كل ماتركوه لنا حتى الآن لم يشر من قريب أو بعيد إلى زيارة إبراهيم عليه السلام لمصر ، أو يشر إلى يوسف وموسى عليهما السلام ، أو يشبر إلى من هو فرعون موسى ، فلا يوجد من بين ماتركوه من آثار مايؤيد تلك الأحداث الهامة من سير الأنبياء . ( من موقعى :* رابط الحلقة الثالثة* )
> 
> وقد اختلفت وجهات نظر الباحثين فى التاريخ القديم فى خط سير وطريق خروج موسى عليه السلام مع بنى إسرائيل ، واختلفوا أيضا فى تحديد مكان انشقاق البحر .. هل هو عند الطرف الجنوبى لبحيرة المنزلة ، أو هو عند سبخة وبحيرة البردويل ، أو عند البحيرات المرة ، أو عند الطرف الشمالى لخليج السويس الذى يواجهه من ناحية الشرق بسيناء "عيون موسى" ، أو هو بوسط خليج السويس ، أو عند جنوبه حيث يواجهه من ناحية الشرق بسيناء "جبل موسى" .. ( أنظر الخريطة المرفقة) .
> 
> 
> ...


الأستاذ الفاضل تامهندس / عاطف هلال
أنتظر دائماً مداخلاتك التى تكون موضوع قائم بحد ذاته مع الحفاظ على الموضوع الذى تشارك به مما يعطى الموضوع دفعة فى إتجاه البحث الصحيح .
بالأمس كتبت رد على مشاركتك وقد دهشت اليوم لعدم وجود الرد واعتقد أن السبب هو ( المزود مشغول فى الوقت الحالى )
بداية نتفق على ما أوردته فى مداخلتك وأوردته أنا فى موضوعى أن قصص القرآن الكريم للعظة والعبرة ولكن لأن القرآن الكريم هو كتاب الله الخاتم المهيمن على باقى الكتب السماوية فأننا أخذنا منه كل ما ورد فى قصة سيدنا موسى عليه السلام والفرعون لأنه الحقيقة ثم أتت من بعده التوراة بروايتها التاريخية وهى كما نعلم كتبت بعد عصر سيدنا موسى لذا فقد سيطر عليها هوى كاتبيها .
والحقيقة أن عدم وجود أى أثار تدل على من هو فرعون موسى على الجداريات أو البردى أو الجعارين بفعل تدمير هذه الأثار تنفيذاً لكلام المولى سبحانه وتعالى فأن الباحثين قد أخذ كل منهم مأخذ بلا شك تدخل فيه الخيال وهذا ما حدث معى أيضاً وأشرت اليه فى موضوعى .
بلا شك فقد حاولت ووضعت حساب للمدة الزمنية من أول لاوى وهو المنحدر سيدنا موسى من نسله وقد ركنت لرأى الباحثين الذين رجحوا دخول سيدنا يوسف لمصر فى عصر الأسرة المصرية السادسة عشر وهى أسرة هكسوسية خالصة لم يشاركهم فى الحكم فراعنة مصريين لذا أطلق عليهملقب ملوك الرعاة كما أطلق القرآن الكريم على الحاكم الذى عاصر سيدنا يوسف لقب الملك .
وبخصوص عبور بنى إسرائيل فأن التوراة وكثير من المصادر رجحت أن العبور كان للبحر الأحمر ( بحر سوف / بحر القلزم ) ولكن من التوراة استفدت بعدم عبورهم البحر الأحمر لأنهم لو عبروه لكانوا فى سيناء مباشرة بدون المرور أولاً على الأماكن التى ذكرت التوراة مرورهم عليها قبل الدخول لسيناء .
ولما كان بنى إسرائيل يقيمون أو معظمهم فى جاسان بمحافظة الشرقية حالياً فأن المكان الذى عبروا منه رجحت أنه بحيرة المنزلة القديمة والتى اثبتت الأبحاث غرق المدن والقرى التى كانت على شاطئها وقد رجح الأستاذ غريب الدار أن يكون جنود الفرعون ما زالو مطمورين تحت الماء وأن الفرعون نفسه بعد أن أنجاه الله ببدنه ليراه بنوا إسرائيل عاد وأغرق فى المياه مرة أخرى وما زال تحت المياه وهذه رؤية خاصة به
بمشية الله سأدخل للرابط الموجود بمشاركتك القيمة . اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## al_farajwah

الأخ سيد جعيتم,
هناك تناقض شديد في كلامك
أحمس وتحتمس الثالث وحتسبشوت طهروا مصر من الآسيويين الهكسوس بل وطاردوا فلولهم بالشام وهدموا كل آثارهم بمصر,فكيف بالله عليك سكت أحمس وتحتمس الثالث وحتسبشوت وصولا إلى أمنحتب الثالث على طائفة آسيوية من طوائف الهكسوس إسمها بني إسرائيل أو العابيرو أو العبرانيين طيلة هذه السنوات؟
هل مثلا كان العبرانيين الآسيويين ماسكين زلة على أحمس عشان كده مرضيش يطردهم من مصر مع باقي الهكسوس الآسيويين؟؟ 
هل مثلا كان معاهم قنبلة نووية وهددوه لو طردهم من شرق الدلتا هينسفوا طيبة وأبيدوس بالنووي والكيماوي عشان كده أحمس نزل طحن في كل الهكسوس وجه لحد بني إسرائيل وكش منهم؟؟؟

من فضلك أجبني يا أستاذ سيد جعيتم على هذا السؤال الهام:
لماذا طرد أحمس كل طوائف الآسيويين (آراميين ـ عموريين ـ أنباط ـ عماليق...إلخ) من مصر بل وواصل مطاردتهم حتى معقلهم الرئيسي في الشام وشتت شملهم وترك العبرانيين الذين هم طائفة من طوائف الهكسوس يقيمون في شرق الدلتا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ولماذا ترك تحتمس الثالث وحتسبشوت وغيرهم من الملوك هؤلاء العبرانيون الآسيويون في شرق الدلتا كل هذه الفترة وصولا إلى أمنحتب الثالث.
هل مثلا كان أحمس موقع على إتفاقية دولية في الأمم المتحدة ألزمته بعدم المساس بالعبرانيين؟
هل مثلا أحمس وقع في غرام بت عبرانية وعشان سواد عيونها مرضيش يطرد العبرانيين من مصر؟؟؟؟
عايزين نفهم..أصل حضرتك بتكرر كلام عمرو خالد لما قال إن المصريين طردوا الهكسوس كلهم وسابوا العبرانيين وبدأوا يستعملوا الحيلة عشان يطردوهم من مصر....حيلة....أحمس اللي دحر الهكسوس وطاردهم بجيشه هيستعمل ''حيلة'' عشان يطرد شوية بدو آسيويين....
.

----------


## al_farajwah

> وحبذ لو أوضح المجتهدون الذين يعتمدون على هذه الآية فى الإستدلال على فرعون موسى أى دمار قد حاق بالآثار التى أقامها هذا الفرعون أكثر مما أصاب آثار غيره من الفراعين لينطبق على هذا الفرعون قوله تعالى : " ودمرنا ماكان يصنع الفرعون وقومه وماكانوا يعرشون " (137- الأعراف) ويكون ذلك قرينة مساعدة فى إثبات من هو فرعون موسى ... 
> 
> [/font]


هذا تحريف في كتاب الله
في الآية ''فرعون'' وليس ''الفرعون'' كما ذكرت.
هناك فرق لغوي شاااااسع بين فرعون و الفرعون.
أيضا فإن إسم فرعون لم يأتي معرفا بألف ولام في كل القرآن الكريم..فإنتبه لذلك.

----------


## al_farajwah

الأخ إبن طيبة,والله لم أقصد الإستهجان أو الإستهزاء من الأستاذ سيد جعيتم فهو رجل باحث عن الحقيقة ومفكر وأكن له ولرأيه كل إحترام.
إنما هناك أمور في النقاش العلمي تجبر المرء أحيانا على الضحك من باب الإستغراب والذهول وليس من باب إنتقاص الطرف الآخر حاشا وكلا.
الأستاذ سيد جعيتم أستاذ قارئ وباحث ومثقف ويسعدني جدا أن أدخل معه في صراع علمي مثير تكون نتيجته إستفادة الإخوة القراء من الموضوع..
وللعلم فأنا قليلا ما أدخل على المنتدى ولكن شدني الموضوع وكثرة الردود فأحببت أن أشاغبكم قليلا..مشاغبة علمية طبعا  :Biggrin: 
تقبلوا تحياتي
أخوكم/ م. الفراجوة

----------


## atefhelal

> ..............
> ....................
> وحبذ لو أوضح المجتهدون الذين يعتمدون على هذه الآية فى الإستدلال على فرعون موسى أى دمار قد حاق بالآثار التى أقامها هذا الفرعون أكثر مما أصاب آثار غيره من الفراعين لينطبق على هذا الفرعون قوله تعالى : " ودمرنا ماكان يصنع الفرعون وقومه وماكانوا يعرشون " (137- الأعراف) ويكون ذلك قرينة مساعدة فى إثبات من هو فرعون موسى ... 
> .............
> ........................






> هذا تحريف في كتاب الله
> في الآية ''فرعون'' وليس ''الفرعون'' كما ذكرت.
> هناك فرق لغوي شاااااسع بين فرعون و الفرعون.
> أيضا فإن إسم فرعون لم يأتي معرفا بألف ولام في كل القرآن الكريم..فإنتبه لذلك.


 
*وَدَمَّرْنَا مَا كَانَ يَصْنَعُ فِرْعَوْنُ وَقَوْمُهُ وَمَا كَانُوا يَعْرِشُونَ* (الأعراف- 137)

حاشا لله ياأخى ، فلم أكن قاصدا التحريف ، وتعودت دائما أن أذكر حين أستشهد بأى آية كريمة من التنزيل الحكيم رقم الآية والسورة لسهولة الرجوع إليها .. وكان ذلك خطأ غير مقصود .. أشكرك على تصحيحه .. 

ونلتقى دائما على الخير بإذن الله ...

----------


## al_farajwah

أهلا بك أخ عاطف هلال,
يبدو بالفعل أنه كان خطأ غير مقصود.
أما بخصوص تدمير ما كان يصنع فرعون وقومه فهو قد تم بالفعل على يد أحمس وحتشبسوت وتحتمس الثالث الذين كان من أولويات حكمهم محو آثار الهكسوس المادية والمعنوية وهذا ما  كان بالفعل..
واليوم تكاد لا تجد أثرا للهكسوس..

----------


## al_farajwah

إخواني..إنني أكاد أجزم بأن فرعون كان من الهكسوس وكذلك هامان..يقول تعالى:فالتقطه آل فرعون ليكون لهم عدوا وحزنا إن فرعون وهامان وجنودهما كانوا خاطئين – القصص 8

هنا نجد تساوي في القدر والمنزلة بين فرعون وهامان..ففرعون له جنوده وآله وملأه وكذلك هامان له جنوده وآله وملأه..
هذا إضافة إلى أن الله أرسل موسى وهارون لفرعون وهامان وقارون بالتساوي..وهذا الوصف ينطبق على مناطق عشائرية قبلية يحكم كل منطقة منها زعيم..هذا الوصف ينطبق على عشائر الهكسوس.

أما بخصوص السحر,ألا تعلمون أن طلاسم السحر والطوطم وأسماء ملوك الجن تكتب إلى يومنا هذا بالسريانية التي هي الآرامية لغة الهكسوس؟
نعم,إن السحر هو مجال برع فيه الهكسوس منذ القدم.

لا يخامرني شك في أن فرعون موسى لم يكن إلا زعيما من زعماء الهكسوس وقدراته كانت محدودة بدليل بنائه بالطين وإستئذانه للملأ في أن يذروه يقتل موسى وأسلوبه الضعيف مع موسى وهارون وموافقته على منازلة يوم الزينة..كلها تدل على أن فرعون كان مجرد زعيم عادي ولكن اليهود ضخموا جدا في صورته

----------


## al_farajwah

هناك نقطة أيضا تدل على أن فرعون هكسوسي ألا وهي''الحلي أو الزينة''
لقد برع الهكسوس في صناعة الحلي والمشغولات اليدوية والملابس المطرزة كما هو حال معظم البدو في كل العصور..فمعظم آثارهم المكتشفة حتى يومنا هذا عبارة عن حلي ومشغولات يدوية.
وفي قصة موسى وفرعون نجد أن الحلي مرتبطة بيوم الزينة ومرتبطة بالحلي التي سرقها بنو إسرائيل معهم عندما فروا..

----------


## ذو رأى رشيد

> اشكرك يا أخى الكريم وقد كانت مشاركتك هذه خير عون لى وقد أستندت عليها . اشكرك ودمت بخير


بل أنا الذى أشكرك أخى الكريم
 ولى عودة قريبا ان شاء الله تعالى لأرد على مزاعم الأخ القادم من بلاد الفرنجة
وأهيب به أن يرتقى بأسلوب الحوار ، فما هكذا تورد الأبل
وسلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته

----------


## al_farajwah

> بل أنا الذى أشكرك أخى الكريم
>  ولى عودة قريبا ان شاء الله تعالى لأرد على مزاعم الأخ القادم من بلاد الفرنجة
> وأهيب به أن يرتقى بأسلوب الحوار ، فما هكذا تورد الأبل
> وسلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته


أهلا بالأخ القابع في الهرم..أنتظر منك الرد على ''مزاعمي''على أحر من الجمر..
أما الإبل فأعترف بجهلي الشديد بها..فلا أعرف أنواعها وأساليب رعيها ولا أعرف كيف تورد على الماء ولم أتذوق لحمها طيلة حياتي بل إني لم أمتطيها يوما ما..

----------


## ذو رأى رشيد

> أهلا بالأخ القابع في الهرم..أنتظر منك الرد على ''مزاعمي''على أحر من الجمر..
> أما الإبل فأعترف بجهلي الشديد بها..فلا أعرف أنواعها وأساليب رعيها ولا أعرف كيف تورد على الماء ولم أتذوق لحمها طيلة حياتي بل إني لم أمتطيها يوما ما..


ليس من الضرورى أن تعرف الابل !!!

----------


## al_farajwah

> ليس من الضرورى أن تعرف الابل كى تكون مهذبا فى حديثك !!!


لن أسترسل في المهاترات معك وأكتفي بعدم التعليق فلا وقت لدي لأضيعه في.
''نخش في الموضوع''
الآن هات ما لديك  من حجج حتى لا نضيع الوقت  وسأقارعك وأدحضها بعون الله فمعي كتاب الله الذي لا يأتيه الباطل من بين يديه ولا من خلفه.
ولكن قبل أن تأتي بحججك عليك أولا أن تقرأ هذا الكتاب (لأنه ربما يكون الرد على حججك موجود بالكتاب) :
فرعون وقومه كانوا هكسوسا ولم يكونوا مصريين

للتحميل:
http://www.4shared.com/file/12489348...b/_______.html 

 وأيضا إستمع للقاء الإذاعي مع د.نديم السيار

[ame]http://www.zshare.net/audio/6985041350c6a142[/ame]

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الاخوة الافاضل برجاء الالتزام بقواعد و اداب الحوار و منها عدم تسفيه الراي الاخر و عدم استخدام التعبيرات التهكمية و الاستهجانية 
طريقة الحوار في هذا الموضوع الموسوعي لاستاذنا الجليل سيد ابراهيم هي مقارعة الحجة بالحجة و الغلبة لمن تكون حجته علي اسس تاريخية سليمة تؤيدها كتابات الاقدمين او الجداريات او ما وصل الينا من متونهم و قبل هذا و ذاك ما تنزل علي سيدنا محمد صلي الله عليه و سلم
دام الجميع بكل خير*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> الأخ سيد جعيتم,
> هناك تناقض شديد في كلامك
> أحمس وتحتمس الثالث وحتسبشوت طهروا مصر من الآسيويين الهكسوس بل وطاردوا فلولهم بالشام وهدموا كل آثارهم بمصر,فكيف بالله عليك سكت أحمس وتحتمس الثالث وحتسبشوت وصولا إلى أمنحتب الثالث على طائفة آسيوية من طوائف الهكسوس إسمها بني إسرائيل أو العابيرو أو العبرانيين طيلة هذه السنوات؟
> هل مثلا كان العبرانيين الآسيويين ماسكين زلة على أحمس عشان كده مرضيش يطردهم من مصر مع باقي الهكسوس الآسيويين؟؟ 
> هل مثلا كان معاهم قنبلة نووية وهددوه لو طردهم من شرق الدلتا هينسفوا طيبة وأبيدوس بالنووي والكيماوي عشان كده أحمس نزل طحن في كل الهكسوس وجه لحد بني إسرائيل وكش منهم؟؟؟
> 
> من فضلك أجبني يا أستاذ سيد جعيتم على هذا السؤال الهام:
> لماذا طرد أحمس كل طوائف الآسيويين (آراميين ـ عموريين ـ أنباط ـ عماليق...إلخ) من مصر بل وواصل مطاردتهم حتى معقلهم الرئيسي في الشام وشتت شملهم وترك العبرانيين الذين هم طائفة من طوائف الهكسوس يقيمون في شرق الدلتا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ولماذا ترك تحتمس الثالث وحتسبشوت وغيرهم من الملوك هؤلاء العبرانيون الآسيويون في شرق الدلتا كل هذه الفترة وصولا إلى أمنحتب الثالث.
> ...


الأستاذ العزيز الفاضل /al_farajwah
بداية أرحب بك وبمشاركتك الهامة والتمنى أن تكون معنا بمناقشاتك لنستفيد جميعاً .
عليك بالعودة لكتب التاريخ لتعلم أن الهكسوس بعد طردهم من مصر كانت لهم دولة فى أسيا حتى قضى عليها تحتمس الثالث . ومعلوم تاريخياً أن بنو إسرائيل لم يغادروا مع الهكسوس وإنما خرج معهم طائفة من بنى إسرائيل وظل بنى إسرائيل فى مصر حتى الخروج مع سيدنا موسى وقد رجحت كرأى خاص لى أنه لم يخرج كل بنى إسرائيل مع سيدنا موسى . أما لماذا تركهم أحمس الأول فهناك اسباب كثيرة منها عملهم فى أعمال لم يكن المصريين يقبلون العمل فيها كخدم وأرجع للتوراة فى ذلك ثم لو كان طردهم لأنتهت قصتهم فى مصر ولا كانت  قصة سيدنا موسى قد حدثت فى أرض مصر بل ارض أخرى غير مصرنا وهذا رأى محترم تبناه أخى المؤرخ ابن طيبة وكثيرين .
صدقنى يا أخى أنا لم أرى حلقات عمرو خالد ولكنى سمعت الكثير عنها وقد تبنى فيها تماماً الرواية التوراتية وأنا لا أعيب توجهه فالكل يبحث والكل له هدف الوصول للحقيقة .
اخيراً لك شكرى وكامل أحترامى وأنتظر أرائك التى تصب فى الفائدة . دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> الأخ إبن طيبة,والله لم أقصد الإستهجان أو الإستهزاء من الأستاذ سيد جعيتم فهو رجل باحث عن الحقيقة ومفكر وأكن له ولرأيه كل إحترام.
> إنما هناك أمور في النقاش العلمي تجبر المرء أحيانا على الضحك من باب الإستغراب والذهول وليس من باب إنتقاص الطرف الآخر حاشا وكلا.
> الأستاذ سيد جعيتم أستاذ قارئ وباحث ومثقف ويسعدني جدا أن أدخل معه في صراع علمي مثير تكون نتيجته إستفادة الإخوة القراء من الموضوع..
> وللعلم فأنا قليلا ما أدخل على المنتدى ولكن شدني الموضوع وكثرة الردود فأحببت أن أشاغبكم قليلا..مشاغبة علمية طبعا 
> تقبلوا تحياتي
> أخوكم/ م. الفراجوة


استاذى الفاضل
سعيد بأن الموضوع شدك وسعيد بمداخلاتك فالموضوع به أراء اساتذة محترمين وكلهم لهم رأى خلاف رأى وكلنا نقدر هذا فهذا يصب فى الوصول للحقيقة . ومناقشاتنا ليست صراع علمى يا اخى بل لقاء من الممكن أن يجعل أحدنا يغير فكره ولو تابعت الموضوع ستجدنى قد غيرت فكرى أكثر من مرة وهذا لا يعيبنى بل أن كل طاقة نور فتحت من طرف زميل أو زميلة  أنارة لى تعلمت منها .
أنتظر مشاغباتك وأتمنى لك الخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> إخواني..إنني أكاد أجزم بأن فرعون كان من الهكسوس وكذلك هامان..يقول تعالى:فالتقطه آل فرعون ليكون لهم عدوا وحزنا إن فرعون وهامان وجنودهما كانوا خاطئين – القصص 8
> 
> هنا نجد تساوي في القدر والمنزلة بين فرعون وهامان..ففرعون له جنوده وآله وملأه وكذلك هامان له جنوده وآله وملأه..
> هذا إضافة إلى أن الله أرسل موسى وهارون لفرعون وهامان وقارون بالتساوي..وهذا الوصف ينطبق على مناطق عشائرية قبلية يحكم كل منطقة منها زعيم..هذا الوصف ينطبق على عشائر الهكسوس.
> 
> أما بخصوص السحر,ألا تعلمون أن طلاسم السحر والطوطم وأسماء ملوك الجن تكتب إلى يومنا هذا بالسريانية التي هي الآرامية لغة الهكسوس؟
> نعم,إن السحر هو مجال برع فيه الهكسوس منذ القدم.
> 
> لا يخامرني شك في أن فرعون موسى لم يكن إلا زعيما من زعماء الهكسوس وقدراته كانت محدودة بدليل بنائه بالطين وإستئذانه للملأ في أن يذروه يقتل موسى وأسلوبه الضعيف مع موسى وهارون وموافقته على منازلة يوم الزينة..كلها تدل على أن فرعون كان مجرد زعيم عادي ولكن اليهود ضخموا جدا في صورته


هذه وجهة نظر محترمة وقد تبناها الكثير من الباحثين ولكن القرآن الكريم كان هو ما استندنا عليه فالقرآن اطلق لقب الملك على حاكم الهكسوس ( لنعود فى ذلك لقصة سيدنا يوسف عليه السلام ) أم حكام مصر خاصة من الأسرة الثامنة عشر فقد اطلق عليهم لقب الفرعون . اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> بل أنا الذى أشكرك أخى الكريم
>  ولى عودة قريبا ان شاء الله تعالى لأرد على مزاعم الأخ القادم من بلاد الفرنجة
> وأهيب به أن يرتقى بأسلوب الحوار ، فما هكذا تورد الأبل
> وسلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته


مرحباً بك أخى ذو رأى رشيد . فى أنتظار عوتك . اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## al_farajwah

> الأستاذ العزيز الفاضل /al_farajwah
> بداية أرحب بك وبمشاركتك الهامة والتمنى أن تكون معنا بمناقشاتك لنستفيد جميعاً .
> عليك بالعودة لكتب التاريخ لتعلم أن الهكسوس بعد طردهم من مصر كانت لهم دولة فى أسيا حتى قضى عليها تحتمس الثالث . ومعلوم تاريخياً أن بنو إسرائيل لم يغادروا مع الهكسوس وإنما خرج معهم طائفة من بنى إسرائيل وظل بنى إسرائيل فى مصر حتى الخروج مع سيدنا موسى وقد رجحت كرأى خاص لى أنه لم يخرج كل بنى إسرائيل مع سيدنا موسى . أما لماذا تركهم أحمس الأول فهناك اسباب كثيرة منها عملهم فى أعمال لم يكن المصريين يقبلون العمل فيها كخدم وأرجع للتوراة فى ذلك ثم لو كان طردهم لأنتهت قصتهم فى مصر ولا كانت  قصة سيدنا موسى قد حدثت فى أرض مصر بل ارض أخرى غير مصرنا وهذا رأى محترم تبناه أخى المؤرخ ابن طيبة وكثيرين .
> صدقنى يا أخى أنا لم أرى حلقات عمرو خالد ولكنى سمعت الكثير عنها وقد تبنى فيها تماماً الرواية التوراتية وأنا لا أعيب توجهه فالكل يبحث والكل له هدف الوصول للحقيقة .
> اخيراً لك شكرى وكامل أحترامى وأنتظر أرائك التى تصب فى الفائدة . دمت بخير




أستاذنا الجليل,مرحبا بك وأهلا وسهلا 
يا أستاذنا إن الهكسوس تحصنوا في شاروهين بفلسطين وهي آخر معاقلهم بعد إنهيار دولتهم المترامية الأطراف في مصر والشام وشمال جزيرة العرب..أي لم تكن لهم في شاروهين دولة بالمعنى المفهوم..وما لبثت أن سقطت على أيدي المصريين.
إن مصر والشام وشمال جزيرة العرب كانت تشكل دولة واحدة تحت حكم الهكسوس لذلك نجد فرعون متباهيا بذلك ويقول لقومه''أليس لي ملك مصر وهذه الأنهار تجري من تحتي؟
إنها بلا شك أنهار النيل والفرات والعاصي وبردى ونهر الأردن والليطاني..وكلها أنهار تحت النفوذ الهكسوسي المباشر.
وأما قولك يا أستاذنا بأن أحمس ترك العبرانيين لأنهم قبلوا العمل بأعمال وضيعة فهذا القول مردود عليه:
أولا ـ ألم يكن من الأجدر لأحمس أن يأخذهم أسارى ويوزعهم كعبيد على جنوده (كما فعل تحتمس ورعمسيس ومرنبتاح وسيتي الأول وغيرهم من ملوك مصر مع الآسيويين دائما)؟؟
أحمس خرج لفلسطين خصيصا لسحق تجمع الآسيويين الهكسوس في شاروهين فهل يترك العبرانيين الآسيويين يتجمعون وتقوى شوكتهم في شرق الدلتا أو في الدلتا على وجه العموم؟؟؟بالطبع لا.
ثم أن العبرانيين يعتبرون من ضمن الخليط الهكسوسي وبالتالي فإن معاملة أحمس للعبرانيين ستكون حتما كمعاملته لباقي الهكسوس فالجميع آسيويون دخلاء على مصر في نظر أحمس.
ثانيا ـ لو فرضنا أن أحمس تركهم لأنهم عملوا بأعمال وضيعة فلماذا تركهم يعملونها فقط في شرق الدلتا؟؟لماذا مثلا لم يأخذهم لطيبة أو للجنوب حيث عاصمته التي يوليها مزيدا من الإهتمام وتحتاج إلى العبيد ليعملوا فيها؟؟؟
وانظر إلى كذب اليهود:يقول يوسيفوس الكاذب مؤرخ اليهود وكتبة التوراة المحرفة بأن رعمسيس إستخدمهم في بناء عاصمته برعمسيس ..برعمسيس في شرق الدلتا وكل مدن مصر بناها المصريون بسواعدهم فلماذا ستبنى مدينة برعمسيس بسواعد غير مصرية؟؟
وهناك تضارب شديد في روايات اليهود..كيف لبدو رعاة يسكنون الخيام ووالبيوت المتواضعة أن يبنوا مدينة وأي مدينة..إنها عاصمة أقوى ملك مصري ـ رعمسيس الثاني ؟؟؟؟!! 
إن الملك عندما يقرر بناء عاصمة له فبالتأكيد سيجلب أمهر البنائين وليس البدو عديمي الخبرة بالبناء.

بل إن اليهود عندما كانت لهم مملكتين''إسرائيل ويهوذا والسامرة''لم يتركوا آثارا تدل على أنهم بنائين مهرة أو حتى مجرد بنائين.
بل طمس الله على آثارهم وشتت شملهم..إنهم أكثر شعب غضب الله عليه ولعنه ولذلك تجد اليهود يحاولون بشتى الوسائل تكفير حضارات الشعوب الأخرى كحضارة مصر والعراق وغيرها..فكما يفترى اليهود على الحضارة المصرية لديهم أيضا إفتراءات على البابليين والآشوريين والفينيقيين والكنعانيين وغيرهم..إن اليهود كاللص المجرم خريج السجون الذي يريد أن يرى كل الناس مجرمين مثله تحت شعار''إشمعنى أنا لوحدي المجرم..محدش أحسن من حد''

لقد ناقشت أناسا من الطائفة الآشورية ووجدتهم يعانون أيضا مثل المصريين من المزاعم اليهودية الكاذبة والتي تسئ للحضارة الآشورية.

وتقبلوا تحياتي.

----------


## al_farajwah

تحضرني مقولة للراحل د.مصطفى محمود رحمه الله عن التوراة إذ يقول:
تكاد تكون التوراة منشورا سياسيا ضد مصر. :hey: 
رحمك الله يا د.مصطفى..والله نفتقدك ونفتقد تعليقاتك ولطائفك

----------


## ابن طيبة

*مازلت اتابع ردودك اخي الفاضل al_farajwah*
*و ان كنت انتظر راي استاذنا سيد ابراهيم*
*تحيتي*

----------


## al_farajwah

> هذه وجهة نظر محترمة وقد تبناها الكثير من الباحثين ولكن القرآن الكريم كان هو ما استندنا عليه فالقرآن اطلق لقب الملك على حاكم الهكسوس ( لنعود فى ذلك لقصة سيدنا يوسف عليه السلام ) أم حكام مصر خاصة من الأسرة الثامنة عشر فقد اطلق عليهم لقب الفرعون . اشكرك ودمت بخير


أستاذنا الجليل,إن أصحاب هذا القول كثر وغالبيتهم على المنتديات الدينية..ويقولون بأن الله ذكر الحاكم في قصة يوسف بالملك ولم يذكر إسمه أما في قصة موسى ذكره بالفرعون ولقب فرعون هو مصري.

أقول لهم:
حجتكم باطلة مع الأسف للأسباب التالية:
1ـ إن فرعون إسم وليس لقب,فلو كان لقبا لقال الله في كتابه: يا أيها الفرعون''على غرار: ''يا أيها العزيز''..''يا أيها النبي''..إلخ
ولكنه قال في كتابه الكريم: ''يا فرعون'' على غرار ''يا موسى''..''يا يحيى''..''يا زكريا''..''يا إبراهيم'' وهذا يؤكد وبشكل قاطع أن فرعون إسم وليس لقب.

2-لم تأت كلمة''فرعون''معرفة بألف ولام في القرآن  واللقب في اللغة العربية لابد أن يعرف بألف ولام ..وهنا قد يقول قائل: فرعون لقب أعجمي مثل كسرى وقيصر..ولا يلزم أن يكون معرفا بألف ولام..
وأرد بالقول: 
إن القرآن أنزل بلسان عربي مبين وليس بلسان أعجمي.

3- إن إسم فرعون هو موروث ثقافي في جزيرة العرب والشام والعراق وحتى يومنا هذا وكثير من العائلات هناك تحمل إسم فرعون(راجع كتاب فرعون وقومه كانوا هكسوسا ولم يكونوا مصريين) 
ناهيك عن قرية فرعون بفلسطين وخزائن فرعون بالبتراء في الأردن وحمامات فرعون بسيناء..نعم فسيناء أرض مصرية في آسيا.
بل إن بعض ملوك اليمن القدامى تسموا بنفس الإسم''فرعون''

4- لم يستخدم أي ملك مصري إسم فرعون بل كان للملك عدة ألقاب كلها صفات مثل''محبوب الإله''..''خليفة الإله على مصر''..''إلخ ولم يكن من ضمن ألقابه إسم لجماد مثل''الشمس المشرقة''أو ''القمر المنير''أو''البيت العالي''كما يزعمون..
وإلا فكيف نادت إمرأة البيت العالي..عفوا أقصد إمرأة فرعون على فرعون في القرآن؟؟؟أكانت تخاطب جمادا عندما قالت: يا فرعون؟؟؟هل يتماشى مع العقل أن تقول إمرأة فرعون: يا بيت يا عالي فلنتخذ موسى ولدا لنا وهم لا يشعرون؟؟!!!
طبعا لا يجوز ذلك.

5- فرعون إسم لأنه وقع بين إسمين''قارون وهامان''وما بين الإسمين إسم طبقا للقاعدة اللغوية.

6- لم يذكر الله إسم الملك في قصة يوسف لعدم أهمية ذلك في القصة..فالله لم يذكر أسماء العزيز وإمرأت العزيز والفتيان بالسجن وإخوة يوسف لعدم أهمية ذلك في القصة..وفي قصة موسى لم يذكر أيضا اسماء كل من:
الرجل الذي جاء من أقصى المدينة يسعى محذرا لموسى
الرجل الصالح في مدين وإبنتيه
مؤمن آل فرعون 
وذلك لعدم الأهمية من ذلك في سياق القصة.

----------


## al_farajwah

توجد آية في القرآن تقطع الشك باليقين وتؤكد أن آل فرعون هم من نفس القوم الذين أرسل الله إليهم نبيه يوسف..كيف ذلك؟
الإجابة على هذا السؤال يا سادة في الآية رقم 34 من سورة غافر:
ولقدجَاءَكُمْ يُوسُفُ مِن قَبْلُ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَمَا زِلْتُمْ فِي شَكٍّ مِّمَّا جَاءَكُم بِهِ حَتَّى إِذَا هَلَكَ قُلْتُمْ لَن يَبْعَثَ اللَّهُ مِن بَعْدِهِ رَسُولاً كَذَلِكَ يُضِلُّ اللَّهُ مَنْ هُوَ مُسْرِفٌ مُّرْتَابٌ.

إنه مؤمن آل فرعون يحذر قوم فرعون ويذكرهم بنبوة يوسف وبالبينات التي جاء بها إليهم ..إن ذكر يوسف عليه السلام في قصة موسى وفرعون يؤكد  على أن قوم فرعون هم أحفاد القوم الذين أرسل إليهم يوسف..قوم فرعون هم أحفاد العزيز وإمرأة العزيز والملك والنسوة اللائي قطعن أيديهن والفتى الذي نجى من السجن..نعم يا سادة..هذه هي الحقيقة يخبرنا الله بها..والآية واضحة صريحة.
حرروا عقولهم ولا تحبسوها بين دفتي كتاب ألفه غربي لا يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر ويزور التاريخ لخدمة الصهيونية و المسيحيين الإنجيليين المتعصبين  الذين يجمعون المال ليل نهار لإرساله للصهاينة في فلسطين..والذين يسافرون للعمل مجانا تطوعا في الكيبوتس(المزارع الإنتاجية في فلسطين المحتلة)
كل هذا من أجل خدمة إسرائيل وإبقاء ذلك الكيان الصهيوني قائما منذ وعد الوغد بلفور عليه لعائن الله تترى..
أفيقوا يا قوم..إقرأوا القرآن بتدبر وبعقل مفتوح ففيه الإجابة على الكثير من المعضلات.

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*الأستاذ الفاضل  /الفرجاوى
لقد قلت فى رؤيتى أن ما أتيت به هى رؤيا أحادية تنطبق على كل من رجح أن امنحتب الثالث هو الفرعون المقصود كما أن معظم الباحثين الذين تكلموا فى هذا الموضوع والذين رجحوا اسماء أخرى كانت رؤيتهم أحادية أى خاصة بهم ومنهم الأستاذ / مؤمن محمد سالم مؤلف الكتاب الذى أشرت اليه فى مداخلتك والذى يؤكد وقوع القصة بأكملها فى عصر الهكسوس . وأحقاقاً للحق فأن صديقنا ( غريب الدار ) قال هذا من مدة طويلة وقد بحثنا كلنا فى الكتب التى تتحدث فى التاريخ عن ملوك مصر ابتداء من الأسرة الثالثة عشر وحتى السابعة عشر فكانت المعلومات جداً شحيحة  وأتمنى أن تقرأ موضعى قراءة متأنية فستجدنى قد اشرت لهذه الفترات الغامضة فى التاريخ المصرى من واقع ما عثرت عليه من الكتب التاريخية لمؤرخين محترمين .
قد تكون رؤيتك الخاصة قد أتفقت مع رؤية الأستاذ / مؤمن محمد سالم أو قد تكون قد أقتنعت بها وهذا لا غبار عليه ولا يمنع من أن تختلف فيما تراه معنا .
لم نختلف فى أن الهكسوس فور خروجهم من مصر بعد حصارهم قد تمركزوا فى الشام حتى قضى عليهم تحتمس الثالث  وهذا ما سبق لى أن أوردته برؤيتى نقلاً عن كتب التاريخ  .حيث طردهم احمس خارج مصر بناء على أتفاقية عقدت معهم وتستطيع أن تعود للجزء الخامس من موسوعة مصر القديم للعلامة سليم حسن لتتأكد من ذلك 




			
				مصر والشام وشمال جزيرة العرب كانت تشكل دولة واحدة تحت حكم الهكسوس لذلك نجد فرعون متباهيا بذلك ويقول لقومه''أليس لي ملك مصر وهذه الأنهار تجري من تحتي؟
			
		

كل هذه الأنهار والأراضى ورثها امنحتب الثالث عن أخيه تحتمس الرابع الذى ورثها ايضاً عن تحتمس الثالث وقد رجحت أنا أن قائلها هو أمنحتب الثالث 



			
				فقد ورث إمبراطورية واسعة تمتد من بعض بلدان أسيا بأنهارها علاوة على نهر النيل وروافد تلك الأنهار وتشير آيات القرآن الكريم لقول الفرعون فى سورة الزخرف . ) وَنَادَى فِرْعَوْنُ فِي قَوْمِهِ قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ أَلَيْسَ لِي مُلْكُ مِصْرَ وَهَذِهِ الْأَنْهَارُ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِي أَفَلَا تُبْصِرُونَ (٥١)
			
		

أما لماذا لم يأخذ أحمس أو غيره بنوا إسرائيل أسرى كعبيد فأنا أرجح أن الأسرى يؤسرون فى الحروب وبنى إسرائيل كانوا موجودين أصلاً تحت حكم الفرعون فى مصر وكانوا يعملون فى الأعمال الدنيا وظلوا هكذا حتى استعبدهم امنحتب الثالث وقد أرسل المولى سبحانه سيدنا موسى ليخلصهم من هذا الأستعباد .

نعم يا سيدى العبرانيين يمتون بصلة الأصل مع الهكسوس الذين تكونوا من أمم كثيرة منها الأراميين ولكن كل المصادر الدينية قالت أن بنوا إسرائيل دخلوا مصر منفردين بحثاً عن الطعام وهنا أخص بنوا إسرائيل وليس كل العبرانيين الذين رجح الكثيرين دخول بعضهم ضمن الهكسوس وخروج الكثير منهم معهم وقد كان عمل بنوا إسرائيل هو رعى الغنم كما أخبر سيدنا يوسف ملك الهكسوس عندما سئلهم عن عملهم وقد أمر الملك بأن يسكنوا جاسان ويرعوا أغنامه ولكن هذا لم يمنع أن يعمل بعضهم فى كل أنحاء مصر وقد دللت على ذلك بعمل اخت سيدنا موسى لدى أسرة الفرعون الذى كان يسكن طيبه .
نتفق فى كذب اليهود وبصفة خاصة يوسفيس المؤرخ اليهودى الذى لوى الحقيقة ليكون لبنى إسرائيل دور خلاف دورهم كخدم ثم كعبيد وواضح كذبه فى كثير مما نقله عن المؤرخ المصرى مانيتون .

هنا يوجد أختلاف فى الرؤيا بيننا ففرعون ليس بأسم ولكنه لقب ومعناه ساكن البيت الكبير أو ساكن البيت العالى وقد أطلق هذا اللقب على حكام مصر وعلى الفراعنة السود الذين حكموا بلاد كوش ( السودان حالياً ).
استمتعت بمناقشتك أخى الفاضل وأنا فى أنتظار رد أخى ابن طيبة فهو دارس متخصص فى علم الأثار لمدة طالت أكثر من عشرين عاماً وبصفة خاصة فيمن هو فرعون سيدنا موسى ورؤيته تختلف تماماً عن رؤيتنا لأنه يرجح حدوث القصة بأكملها خارج مصر ولكنه أحقاقاً للحق لم يتوانى عن مشاركاتنا كلنا وعن أتياننا بالإحداث من أكثر من مصدر .
اشكرك يا اخى الكريم وسعيد بك ودمت بخير*

----------


## al_farajwah

أستاذي الفاضل سيد جعيتم.شكرا على ردك ولكني أريد أن أصل معك ومع الأخ الكريم إبن طيبة ومع كل الإخوة المشتركين في الموضوع (ولكن بالأخص حضرتك والأخ إبن طيبة) نصل إلى نقاط نتفق عليها وليس فيها شك بنسبة 1% .
وسأعرض هذه النقاط نقطة نقطة حتى لا نتشعب.
النقطة المفصلية الأولى التي أريد منكم موافقة عليها بالإجماع هي:

أن آل فرعون الذين خاطبهم مؤمن آل فرعون ضمن أحداث قصة موسى عليه السلام وحذرهم من أن يصيبهم العذاب هم أحفاد القوم الذين قال فيهم يوسف عليه السلام عندما كان في السجن:
''إِنِّي تَرَكْتُ مِلَّةَ قَوْمٍ لاَّ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَهُم بِالآخِرَةِ هُمْ كَافِرُونَ''.''وَاتَّبَعْتُ مِلَّةَ آبَائِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ مَا كَانَ لَنَا أَن نُّشْرِكَ بِاللَّهِ مِن شَيْءٍ ذَلِكَ مِن فَضْلِ اللَّهِ عَلَيْنَا وَعَلَى النَّاسِ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لاَ يَشْكُرُونَ''
سورة يوسف 37 - 38 

والدليل على ذلك هو الآيات التالية من سورة غافر:
''وَقَالَ الَّذِي آمَنَ يَا قَوْمِ إِنِّي أَخَافُ عَلَيْكُم مِّثْلَ يَوْمِ الأَحْزَابِ 

مِثْلَ دَأْبِ قَوْمِ نُوحٍ وَعَادٍ وَثَمُودَ وَالَّذِينَ مِن بَعْدِهِمْ وَمَا اللَّهُ يُرِيدُ ظُلْمًا لِّلْعِبَادِ 

وَيَا قَوْمِ إِنِّي أَخَافُ عَلَيْكُمْ يَوْمَ التَّنَادِ 

يَوْمَ تُوَلُّونَ مُدْبِرِينَ مَا لَكُم مِّنَ اللَّهِ مِنْ عَاصِمٍ وَمَن يُضْلِلِ اللَّهُ فَمَا لَهُ مِنْ هَادٍ 

وَلَقَدْ جَاءَكُمْ يُوسُفُ مِن قَبْلُ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَمَا زِلْتُمْ فِي شَكٍّ مِّمَّا جَاءَكُم بِهِ حَتَّى إِذَا هَلَكَ قُلْتُمْ لَن يَبْعَثَ اللَّهُ مِن بَعْدِهِ رَسُولاً كَذَلِكَ يُضِلُّ اللَّهُ مَنْ هُوَ مُسْرِفٌ مُّرْتَابٌ''
غافر 30 ـ 34 

فهل نحن متفقين على ذلك؟(بغض النظر عن جنس هؤلاء القوم)

----------


## ابن طيبة

*اتفق معك تمام الاتفاق*
*فاذا سلمنا جدلا بان قصة يوسف عليه السلام قد حدثت في عهد الهكسوس و الذين كانوا يحتلون دلتا مصر فان صعيد مصر الذي كان خاضع لسلطة المصريين كان بعيد كل البعد عن قصة يوسف و ان القوم الذي عاش بينهم يوسف هم الهكسوس  لا المصريين فكيف يستقيم الامر  عندما ياتي مؤمن ال فرعون و يقول ولقدجَاءَكُمْ يُوسُفُ مِن قَبْلُ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَمَا زِلْتُمْ فِي شَكٍّ مِّمَّا جَاءَكُم بِهِ حَتَّى إِذَا هَلَكَ قُلْتُمْ لَن يَبْعَثَ اللَّهُ مِن بَعْدِهِ رَسُولاً كَذَلِكَ يُضِلُّ اللَّهُ مَنْ هُوَ مُسْرِفٌ مُّرْتَابٌ.
فمن المؤكد ان القوم الذي يخاطبهم مؤمن ال فرعون هم نفسهم ذات القوم الذي عاش بينهم يوسف الا و هم الهكسوس لا المصريين*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*و هذا يؤدي بنا الي نتيجة هامة ان القصة برمتها حدثت في عهد الهكسوس و ان فرعون هو اسم لا لقب كما يذهب الكثير من علماء المصرييات و ان كلمتي " بر - عا " لا تمتان بصلة لكلمة فرعون *

----------


## al_farajwah

> *و هذا يؤدي بنا الي نتيجة هامة ان القصة برمتها حدثت في عهد الهكسوس و ان فرعون هو اسم لا لقب كما يذهب الكثير من علماء المصرييات و ان كلمتي " بر - عا " لا تمتان بصلة لكلمة فرعون *


نعم أخي إبن طيبة,فهذه الآية مفصلية وهي همزة الوصل بين قصة يوسف وموسى عليهما السلام.إن ذكر إسم يوسف في عز معمعة قصة موسى يشير إلى إرتباط شديد بين زمن يوسف وزمن موسى.
أكاد أجزم بأن ورود إسم يوسف في أحداث قصة موسى وفرعون هو المفتاح الذي به نستطيع فتح ذلك الباب المغلق لمعرفة هوية فرعون وآل فرعون والتي إحتار فيها الكثير من الباحثين.
هذه الآية فيها حل للغز هوية فرعون وآل فرعون وهي همزة وصل أساسية بين الهكسوس الذين أرسل الله لهم يوسف عليه السلام بالبينات وبين آل فرعون وفرعون الذين أرسل الله لهم موسى وهارون عليهما السلام.
وبما أن يوسف كان في زمن الهكسوس وجاءهم بالبينات إذن فآل فرعون هم أحفاد الهكسوس بلا شك طبقا للآية الكريمة.

الذي يؤكد على أن فرعون إسم عربي /آرامي قديم / عربي جنوبي قديم 
 هو أنه توجد أسماء عربية مشابهة له وعلى نفس الوزن ''فعلون''
ومنها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر:

خلد---->  خالد----> خلدون
عبد----> عابد----> عبدون
زيد----> زايد----> زيدون
فرع----> فارع----> فرعون

----------


## al_farajwah

أتمنى من د.زاهي حواس أن يكف عن عمل ثلاثة أشياء وأن يقوم بعمل ثلاثة أشياء أريده أن يكف عن ترديد أن فرعون كان لقب ملوك مصر بعد طرد الهكسوس لأن ذلك غير صحيح,وأن رمسيس الثاني هو فرعون لأن ذلك إفتراء على رمسيس الثاني دون دليل,وأن يكف عن إطلاق يد المنقبين الغربيين عن الآثار في مصر لأن معظمهم لصوص وهمهم الأول هو المجد الشخصي.
وأريده أن يسارع في إجراءات إعادة الآثار المصرية المسروقة من أوروبا وأمريكا إلى مصر وبالأخص إسترجاع جميع المسلات المصرية بالخارج وإعادتها لمكانها الذي شيدت فيه في مصر.
وأن يكثف جهود البحث والتنقيب عن الآثار في محافظتي الشرقية والإسماعيلية وشبه جزيرة سيناء وخاصة المناطق التي على إمتداد طريق حورس الحربي لإكتشاف المزيد من آثار الهكسوس وحل لغز فرعون وآل فرعون إذ تشير كافة الدلائل أنهم كانوا هكسوسا وأن تكون كوادر التنقيب من المصريين فقط.
وأريده أن يقوم بجعل هذه الأشياء من أولوياته بدل الوقت الذي يضيعه في إستعراض قبعته الأسترالية الشهيرة

----------


## atefhelal

> *و هذا يؤدي بنا الي نتيجة هامة ان القصة برمتها حدثت في عهد الهكسوس و ان فرعون هو اسم لا لقب كما يذهب الكثير من علماء المصرييات و ان كلمتي " بر - عا " لا تمتان بصلة لكلمة فرعون*






> نعم أخي إبن طيبة,فهذه الآية مفصلية وهي همزة الوصل بين قصة يوسف وموسى عليهما السلام.إن ذكر إسم يوسف في عز معمعة قصة موسى يشير إلى إرتباط شديد بين زمن يوسف وزمن موسى.
> أكاد أجزم بأن ورود إسم يوسف في أحداث قصة موسى وفرعون هو المفتاح الذي به نستطيع فتح ذلك الباب المغلق لمعرفة هوية فرعون وآل فرعون والتي إحتار فيها الكثير من الباحثين.
> هذه الآية فيها حل للغز هوية فرعون وآل فرعون وهي همزة وصل أساسية بين الهكسوس الذين أرسل الله لهم يوسف عليه السلام بالبينات وبين آل فرعون وفرعون الذين أرسل الله لهم موسى وهارون عليهما السلام.
> وبما أن يوسف كان في زمن الهكسوس وجاءهم بالبينات إذن فآل فرعون هم أحفاد الهكسوس بلا شك طبقا للآية الكريمة. 
> الذي يؤكد على أن فرعون إسم عربي /آرامي قديم / عربي جنوبي قديم 
> هو أنه توجد أسماء عربية مشابهة له وعلى نفس الوزن ''فعلون''
> ومنها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر: 
> خلد----> خالد----> خلدون
> عبد----> عابد----> عبدون
> ...


أنا لاأدعى العلم والتخصص فى اللغة العربية أو فى علوم القرآن الكريم ، ولكنى أعلم أن أغلب المفسرين ومنهم ابن كثير قالوا بأن الكلمة "فرعون" هى كلمة أعجمية جرت على لسان العرب . ويقال عَجُم الكلامُ : إذا لم يكن فصيحا وبه إبهام .. ويذهب بعض علماء اللغة بأن الفصاحة والبلاغة هما بمعنى واحد ..

وأميل إلى الإقتناع بما قاله الأخ الفاضل  al farajwah بأن الكلمة "فرعون" هى من "فرع " و "فارع" وقد جاء بالمعجم الوسيط ... 
(فَرَعَ) الشيئُ – فَرَاعَةً : طال وعلا. فهو فارع . وفرع الشيئَ فرْعا ، وفُرُوعا : عَلاهُ . ويقال : فرع قومَه : علاهم وجاهة وشرفاً . و (الفَرْعُ) من كل شيئ : أعلاه . يقال : نزلوا فرْعَ الوادى . وفلان فرعُ قومه : شريفُهم . 
و (فرْعَنَ) فَرْعنةً : تجبر وتكبر . وفرعن فلانا : مكنه أن يتجبر ويطغى .
و(فِرْعونُ) : لقب ملك مصر فى التاريخ القديم . وأصله بالمصرية [ يَرْعو] بغير نون ، ومعناه : البيت العظيم . و(فرعون) لقب كل عاتٍ . والجمع فراعنة .

ولكنى أتساءل طبقا لحدود فهمى البسيط الواضح لماذا لاتكون الكلمة "فرعون" إسما أو لقبا أحيانا فبعض أسماء البشر كما نعلم يصلح استخدامها كألقاب أيضا ، وعلى ذلك فلنترك تحديد ذلك طبقا لدلالة الكلمة من سياق الجملة التى أتت فيها أو الموضوع الذى أتت به .. ولكن إن جاءت الكلمة فى سياق آية من التنزيل الحكيم ، فأرى أن نترك ذلك للراسخين فى علوم القرآن الكريم  ، وما من كتاب فى علوم القرآن ، لم ينص على أن يكون المفسر المتخصص عالما بالضرورة بعلوم اللغة العربية وبعلوم الحديث الشريف .. ولا يجب هنا أن يختلط علينا فهم القرآن بتفسيره ، ففهم القرآن مباح لكل الناس متخصصين وغير متخصصين ومؤمنين وحتى ملحدين ، ولكن إباحة تفسيره ليس لكل الناس ، لأنه من غير المتصور أن يتصدى لتفسير أى نص أو أى كلمة فى التزيل الحكيم ، من لادراية له بأسرار لغته وفقه سياقه ودلالاته ، بدعوى أنه عالم فى الكيمياء أو الفيزياء او فى الجيولوجيا أو البيولوجيا او فى التاريخ المصرى القديم ... الخ . وقد أجمع الراسخون فى علوم القرآن الكريم أن الكلمة أى كلمة بالتنزيل الحكيم لاتعطى دلالتها القرآنية بمجرد الرجوع إلى دلالتها المعجمية التى تتسع لمعان عدة قد لايقبلها النص ....

----------


## al_farajwah

> وقد جاء بالمعجم الوسيط ... 
> (فَرَعَ) الشيئُ – فَرَاعَةً : طال وعلا. فهو فارع . وفرع الشيئَ فرْعا ، وفُرُوعا : عَلاهُ . ويقال : فرع قومَه : علاهم وجاهة وشرفاً . و (الفَرْعُ) من كل شيئ : أعلاه . يقال : نزلوا فرْعَ الوادى . وفلان فرعُ قومه : شريفُهم . 
> و (فرْعَنَ) فَرْعنةً : تجبر وتكبر . وفرعن فلانا : مكنه أن يتجبر ويطغى .



كيف يكون: 
فرع قومَه : علاهم وجاهة وشرفاً 
وفرعُ قومه : شريفُهم . 

ثم يكون :
فرعنة: تجبر وتكبر . وفرعن فلانا : مكنه أن يتجبر ويطغى.
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!

كيف هذا؟؟؟الأمر لا يستقيم..الذين كتبوا المعجم الوسيط تأثروا بالنص الديني وأقحموه في مسألة لغوية بحتة وهذا لا يستقيم.
لأنه إذا كان  فرع قومَه : علاهم وجاهة وشرفاً 
وفرعُ قومه : شريفُهم .
,فالصواب ''لغويا''أن يكون معنى الفرعنة هو التشريف أو الشرف,وفرعن فلانا أي شرفه وأعطاه الوجاهة أي رفع من شأنه.

ولكن هنا نجد أن النص الديني تدخل في تلك المسألة وتحولت الفرعنة من التشريف إلى الكبر والطغيان.

----------


## اسكندرانى



----------


## مصطفى سلام

دراسة مستفيضة عميقة - بارك الله فى كل من شارك فيها 
مصطفى سلام

----------


## ابن طيبة

*يقول الباحث الفرنسي أستاذ التاريخ اليوناني بيير روسي : ".... ان اليوم الذي يتوقف فيه العهد القديم (التوراة) عن تغذية علمنا التاريخي، يغدو فيه شرحنا لأمور الشرق محرراً من إمبراطورية الأفكار المسبقة."* 

*من هم الفراعنة؟

أولاً ماذا تعني مفردة فراعنة؟ لقد حير هذا السؤال ابن خلدون والمسعودي ومن كان في زمانهم، وذلك بعد أن ألزموا أنفسهم بنسبة هذا اللقب لملوك وادي النيل. فها هو صاحب النجوم الزاهرة ينقل عن المسعودي قوله " ... قال المسعودي وسألت جماعة من أقباط مصر بالصعيد وغيره من أهل الخبرة عن تفسير اسم فرعون فلم يخبروني عن معنى ذلك ولا تحصل لي في لغتهم..." * وهذا الكلام غاية في الغرابة. فما توصل إليه المسعودي من المسح الاستقصائي الذي أجراه بنفسه في زمانه ومع من وصفهم "بأهل الخبرة" من الأقباط وفي بلاد وادي النيل، كشف لنا أن من ادعينا دوماً أنهم "شعب الفراعنة" لا يفقهون واقعاً هذا الاسم المشهور، بل لا وجود له في لغتهم كما أ ّ كد المسعودي نفسه. فماذا فعل المسعودي باكتشافه العجيب هذا والمنافي لما كان شائعاً في زمانه؟ هل قرع الناقوس بين المؤرخين وتتبع أصل الخبر وفصله وواصل مشوار التحقيق العلمي الموضوعي ليكشف عن عمق الوهم الثقافي الذي كان يسيطر على زمانه؟ أم أطفأ بصيص النور الذي توهج أمامه في غمرة الظلام
الحالك بوضع تبريرٍ عرضي يفسر به عدم التوافق بين ما انكشف له من حقائق مغايرة للثقافة السائدة في زمنه؟ يقول المسعودي، مبرراً الصدمة الثقافية التي اعترضته " ..فيمكن - والله أعلم - أن هذا الاسم كان سمة لملوك تلك الأعصار وأن تلك اللغة تغيرت كتغير الفهلوية وهي الفارسية الأولى إلى الفارسية الثانية وكاليونانية إلى الرومية وتغير الحميرية وغير ذلك من اللغات" * ؟؟ أما ابن خلدون فقال في باب" الخبر عن القبط وأولية ملكهم ودولهم و تصاريف أحوالهم والإلمام بنسبهم: هذه الأمة أقدم أمم العالم وأطولهم أمدا في الملك واختصوا بملك مصر وما إليها ملوكها من لدن الخليقة إلى أن صبحهم الإسلام بها فانتزعها المسلمون من أيديهم ولعهدهم كان الفتح وربما غلب عليهم جميع من عاصرهم من الأمم حين يستفحل أمرهم مثل العمالقة والفرس والروم واليونان فيستولون على مصر من أيديهم ثم يتقلص ظلهم فراجع القبط ملكهم هكذا إلى أن انقرضوا في مملكة الإسلام وكانوا يسمون الفراعنة سمة لملوك مصر في اللغة القديمة ثم تغيرت اللغة وبقى هذا الاسم مجهول المعنى كما تغيرت الحميرية إلى المضرية والسريانية إلى الرومية ونسبهم في المشهور إلى حام بن
نوح وعند المسعودي إلى بنصر بن حام وليس في التوراة ذكر لبنصر بن حام وإما ذكر مصرايم وكوش وكنعان وقوط وقال..." * هنا نجد أن ابن خلدون بدوره يثبت حقيقة عدم انتماء مفردة "فرعون" إلى الأقباط مستعيراً تفسير المسعودي للتناقض السافر بين الثقافة
المهيمنة والواقع الميداني. ولو أمكننا لسألنا ابن خلدون والمسعودي، كيف يمكن لشعب مليوني التعداد أن يحكم بلاد وادي النيل منذ القدم ويسمي ملوكه بال "فراعنة" ثم لا يلبث هذا الشعب أن يضيع معنى هذا الاسم "الفراعنة" رغم أنه احتفظ بلفظ الكلمة عينها حتى وصلتنا نحن أبناء القرن الواحد والعشرين بشقيه الشرقي والغربي؟ ثم كيف يمكن لشعب بنى الأهرامات وهو من أقدم أمم العالم وإليه ترجع الحضارة الأسطورية في بلاد وادي النيل، كيف يمكن لهذا الشعب المعروف بالأقباط منذ القدم، أن يحكم بلاد "المصريين" وليس بلد الأقباط؟ ثم أّنى يكون له أن ينقرض فجأة من وعي المسلمين وثقافتهم بعد أن حكمه عرب الجزيرة العربية كما يشير ابن خلدون في كلامه أعلاه؟ هل فعلاً انقرض أبناء هذا الشعب أم تغير اسمهم من الأقباط إلى المصريين مع دخول الإسلام ديارهم، فانحصر اسمهم العريق في من بقي منهم على دين عيسى (ع)؟ من الواضح أن ثمة إرباكاً وتشويشاً في الحقائق. ولن يعجب المرء إذا علم أن هذا النوع من التشويش دائماً يترافق مع المعلومات المستقاة من التوراة المحرفة، كما يتضح من ذيل مقتبس ابن خلدون أعلاه، والتي برعت في خلط الحق بالباطل وما فتئت تغذي معلومات أساطين المؤرخين الشرقيين والغربيين. وحقاً كان الأولى بنا أن نتخذ من القرآن مصدراً للمعرفة وليس التوراة، خاصة وأن القرآن الكريم حذر من عبث العابثين بالتوراة. إذن، من هم الفراعنة ما دام المسعودي وابن خلدون يصرحان بأن هذا الاسم مجهول المعنى بالنسبة لشعب الأقباط حتى زمانهم وزمن من كان قبلهم؟ هذا السؤال نتوجه به إلى القارئ الكريم؛ من هم الفراعنة؟ هل هم ملوك وادي النيل؟ إذا كان الأمر كذلك فلماذا استبدلنا مفردة "ملك" ب مفردة "فرعون" ومفردة "ملوك" بمفردة "فراعنة" هل نملك سبباً وجيهاً لهذا الاستبدال الخطير لمفردة وردت واضحة وصريحة في القرآن الكريم؟أجل، لا خلاف أن ذلك
ما هو مشاع عالمياً اليوم، ولكن هل المشاع دليل يعتد به؟
وهل فعلا انقرض الاقباط كما ادعي ابن خلدون في تاريخه - انظروا ما تحته خط في هذه المداخلة - 
**
**ذكر فرعون في القرآن الكريم

إذا كان أهم مصادرنا المعرفية لشخصية فرعون هو القرآن الكريم، فلنرجع إلى القرآن ونقرؤه مرة أخرى بروية وتدبر. إن الثابت لقراء كتاب الله هو أن هناك شخصية واحدة لا غير، تسمى أو تلقب- كما نقل لنا كتاب الله العظيم- بفرعون. وإن هذا الطاغوت المسمى فرعون قد عاصر زمن موسى عليه السلام. هذا ما أثبته القرآن الكريم ولا ينص كتاب الله في هذا الصدد على غير هذه الحقيقة. فكيف تعاطينا نحن مع هذه الحقيقة القرآنية؟ هل نشرناها في العالم كي تعلم حضارات الدنيا أن لا "فراعنة" بل فرعون واحد فقط وفقط كما جاء في آخر وحي نزل إلى بني الإنسان؟ كلا، بل قمنا عوضاً عن ذلك بتحويل المفرد إلى الجمع في
وعينا ومفاهيمنا وكتاباتنا، فأرسلنا بذلك إشارة خاطئة إلى إدراكنا، بسبب تداولنا لمفردة "الفراعنة"، حتى أصبحت لدينا قناعة بأن هناك أكثر من فرعون كأشخاص وليس كصفات أو نعوت. وذلك ما استقر في وعي السواد الأعظم منا منذ حقبة ما قبل صدر الإسلام إلى اليوم. فلنعاود قراءة القرآن الكريم مرة ثانية ونجعل ما جاء فيه من هدى هو الحق الفصل، ولنعيد ترتيب معلوماتنا وثقافتنا على ضوء القرآن الكريم وليس العكس حتى نجد لنا مخرجاً من هذا المأزق. ففيما يلي بعض الآيات الشريفة التي تبين أن هناك فرعوناً واحداً فقط لا غير:
**(و قَالَ موسى يا فرعون إِنِّي رسولٌ من رب اْلعالَمين) (الأعراف: 104)
(و جاء السحرةُ فرعون قَاْلوْا إِن لَنَا لأَجرا إِن كُنَّا نَحن اْلغَالِبِين) (الأعراف: 113)
(قَالَ نَعم و إَنَّكُم لَمن اْلمقَربِين)(الأعراف: 114)
(قَالَ فرعون آمنتُم بِه قَبلَ أَن آذَن لَكُم إِن هذَا لَمكر مكَرتُموه في اْلمدينَة لِتُخرِجوْا منها أَهلَها فَسوفَ تَعلَمون)(الأعراف: 123)
وهناك المزيد من الآيات التي تثبت قطعاً أن فرعون ورد بصيغ المفرد فقط. ودونك القرآن الكريم لتتدبر الأمر بنفسك. فلا حاجة لأن تكون ضليعاً أو متخصصاً في اللسان العربي كي تعي أن القرآن الكريم أفرد اسم "فرعون" لشخص مفرد واحد لا غير ولم يستخدم هذه المفردة التي اشتهرت في عالمنا لغير طاغوت موسى (ع) فقط. ولا تسمح لأحد أن يوهمك أنك غير متخصص حتى في فهم الجمع من المفرد. فذاك هو الإرهاب الفكري لمن تُعجزه الحجة وهو الذي جعلنا لا نميز الخيط الأبيض من الخيط الأسود من الفجر.
ولا بد من ذكر ما يمكن أن يتبادر للذهن وهو أن لفرعون آلاً كما جاء في المحكم (و إِذ قَالَ موسى لِقَومه اذكُروْا نعمةَ اللّه علَيكُم إِذ أَنجاكُم من آلِ فرعون يسومونَكُم سوء اْلعذَابِ و يذَبحون أَبنَاءكُم و يستَحيون نساءكُم و في ذَلِكُم بلاء من ربكُم عظيم)(إبراهيم: 6). فلعل المقصود "بالفراعنة" هم آله، وهم أكثر من شخص لذا لزم الجمع، ولعل هذا هو أصل جمع مفردة "الفراعنة" المتداولة اليوم في العالم. والإجابة على هذا الطرح هو أن المتداول في فهمنا اليوم هو أن أكثر من 100 ملك من ملوك القبط، ابتداء بمينا موحد الوجهين وانتهاء بكليوباترا آخر ملوك القبط 100 ، هم "الفراعنة" الذين ملكوا زمام القبط ولم يشاركهم أحد في هذا اللقب المختص بمن اعتلى عرش الحكم بالقبط. ولكن آل فرعون لم يملكوا القبط ولا حتى مصر حيث ذكر المحكم أنهم بادوا مع فرعون (و إِ ذ فَرقنَا بِكُم اْلبحر فَأَنجينَاكُم و أَ ْ غرقنَا آلَ فرعون و أَنُتم تَنظُرون)(البقرة: 50 ). وفي سورة الأنفال نقرأ (كَدأْبِ آلِ فرعون و الَّذين من قَبلهِم كَذَّبوا بِآيات ربهِم فَأَهلَكنَاهم بِذُنُوبِهِم و أَغر قنَا آلَ فرعون و كُلٌّ كَانُوا ظَالِمين)(الأنفال: 54 ). فهل هؤلاء المغرقون حكموا القبط أو أي بلاد صغيرة أو كبيرة بعد تصريح القرآن بفنائهم مع فرعون نفسه؟! فكيف لنا أن نسميهم فراعنة إذن وهم قوم مغرقون لم يتسن لهم حكم حتى أراضي قبورهم؟ وقد أكد القرآن بصريح العبارة وبما لا يدع مجالاً للتأويل أن بني إسرائيل هم من ورث أرض مصر مباشرة بعد غرق فرعون وآله (فَأَرسلَ فرعون في اْلمدائِنِ حاشرِين* إِن هؤُلَاء لَشرذمةٌ قَليلُون* و إِنَّهم لَنَا لَغَائِظُون* و إِنَّا لَجميع حاذرون* فَأَ ْخرجنَاهم من جنَّات و عيونٍ* وكُنُوزٍ و مقَامٍ كَرِيمٍ* كَذَلِك و أَورثنَاها بني إِسرائِيلَ)(الشعراء: 59 ). فهل مر عليك خبر، ولو بشكل عابر، مفاده أن بني إسرائيل اعتلوا وحكموا عرش مملكة القبط العظمى حوالي سنة 1300 قبل الميلاد، وهو تقدير تاريخ خروج موسى (ع) من مصر؟ هذا بالنسبة للحقبة التي تلت غرق فرعون مباشرةً، حيث ثبت لنا أنها يجب أن تخلو من لقب فرعون وفراعنة. إضافة لذلك، لم يوجد لقب "فرعون" في مصر أساساً قبل زمن فرعون. ولتأكيد ذلك نرجع إلى القرآن الكريم حيث أكد لنا الوحي أن كبير القوم في عهد النبي يوسف عليه السلام كان ينعت بالملك وليس فرعون، علماً أن زمانه يبعد عن زمن موسى (ع) ما يقارب 150 إلى 200 سنة فقط، والثابت حسب الثقافة السائدة بيننا أنه كان في نفس المنطقة التي سكنها بنو إسرائيل في عهد موسى. كما كان هذا الملك ينعت مساعده بالعزيز كما أخبر العلي القدير في قصة البقرات. مما يعني أن لقب فرعون لم يكن يطلق على كل من استلم زمام الحكم في القبط أو في ما نسميها اليوم "بمصر" كما هو شائع في وعينا اليوم. فلو كان الأمر كذلك للُقب كبير قوم يوسف بفرعون أيضا، وذلك ما لم يصرح به القرآن الكريم وإنما تزعمه التوراة فقط، ونحن كما يبدو نصغي للتوراة أكثر مما نصغي للقرآن المجيد.
ولما استلم نبي الله يوسف (ع) مسؤولية خزائن الأرض في عهد الملك أصبح له منصب "العزيز" كما جاء في هذه الآية الشريفة التي تصور لنا دخول إخوة يوسف (ع) عليه إلى مصرفَلَما دخَلُوْا علَيه قَالُوْا يا أَيها اْلعزِيز مسنَا و أَهلَنَا الضر)(يوسف: 88 ). فكما يتضح من مجمل الآيات أن هناك فرعوناً واحداً فقط وأن هذا الاسم أو اللقب كان حكراً على الشخص المعني الحاكم في زمان موسى (ع) ولم يكن يطلق على كل من كان يحكم "مصر"، لأن لقب "ملك" هو اللقب الذي كان يحمله حاكم المنطقة في عهد يوسف (ع) كما بين لنا القرآن الكريم. هذا يعني بنص القرآن أنه لم يكن بعد زمن فرعون "فراعنة" كما أنه لم يكن قبل زمن فرعون "فراعنة" أيضا! فعلى أي أساس إذن سطرنا نحن المسلمون والعالم معنا أكثر من 100 ملك من ملوك القبط قبل وبعد زمن فرعون جميعاً تحت لقب "الفراعنة"، خلافاً لما جاء في كتاب الله؟ أهي الثقافة المشاعة مرة أخرى ولو على
مستوى عالمي؟ نعم، إنها كذلك! إنه السراب الذي (يحسبه الظَّمآن ماء حتَّى إِذَا جاءه لَم يجِده شَيئًا)(النور: 39) 
*** بنو اسرائيل ورثوا ارض مصر بنص القران الكريم
* ال فرعون اهلكهم رب العزة بالغرق في اليم كما اهلك عاد تحت وطأة عاصفة رملية و قوم لوط بالزلازل و البراكين ......الخ من الامم البائدة ... نعم ال فرعون كلهم ابيدوا و اهلكوا بنص كتاب الله و ليس كما يزعم البعض بتصريف قول آل الي جيش و هو لي لكلمات النص لا يستقيم
* فرعون اسم لشخص حكم فترة موسي عليه السلام و ليس لقبا كما هو متعارف عليه الان
**
**وإذا تساءلنا من الذي أسس أساس الانحراف والميل عن الجادة فجعل المفرد جمعاً؟ نجد الجواب يشير إلى التوراة المحرفة. فهي التي جاءت بخبر تعددية لقب فرعون خلافاً لما جاء في القران الكريم، فأسقطت بذلك اللقب على ملك يوسف زوراً وبهتاناً كما نقرأ في هذا المقطع التوراتي "و بعد انقضاء سنَتَينِ رأَى فرعون حْلماً، و إِذَا بِه و اقفٌ بِجوارِ نَهرِ النِّيلِ 2 وإِذَا بِسبعِ بقَرات حسان اْلمنظَرِ و سمينَات الأَبدان، صاعدات من النَّهرِ أَخَذَ ت تَرعى في اْلمرج، 3 ثُم إِذَا ...........و أَفَاقَ فرعون، و أَدرك انه حْلم." *
وفرعون التوراة المذكور هنا هو عينه ملك يوسف الوارد ذكره في القرآن الكريم. ليس هذا فحسب بل جعلت التوراة فرعوناً آخر في عهد نبي الله إبراهيم وهو ما نقرأه في هذا المقطع التوراتي "فَضرب الرب فرعون و بيتَه ضربات عظيمةً بِسببِ ساراي امراة ابرام."(التكوين:17-12 ). فأي الخبرين نصدق وأيهما نجعل الحاكم؟ فردية فرعون القرآنية، أم تعددية فرعون التوراتية؟ ولنا أن نُرجع البصر على واقع المسلمين والعالم اليوم وننظر أي الخبرين انتشر وهيمن على وعي العالم بمن فيه المسلمون؟! وأي الخبرين بقي حبيس كتاب الله لم يبرحه إلى وعي الناس بعد؟!
من جهة أخرى، هل أن وجود مسمى أو لقب "فرعون" كحاكم على الأرض يعني بالضرورة أن كل من يحكم نفس الأرض يلقب فرعون أيضا؟ السبب في إثارة هذه الإشكالية هو أن مفردة فرعون لم تأت في القرآن كنعت للحكام أو الملوك، بل جاءت نعتاً لشخص واحد فقط. وهذا الشخص قد يكون ملكاً أيضاً ولكن ليس العكس صحيحاً بالضرورة. ولتقريب الصورة، فإن الحجاج بن يوسف الثقفي كان معروفًا بين الناس في أيام عهده وإلى اليوم بالحجاج، رغم أنه تولى منصب ولاية الكوفة. فغلبت مع ذلك شهرة اسمه بين الناس على لقب منصبه السياسي. فهل هذا الواقع يعني أن كل من كان يحكم الكوفة يجب بالضرورة أن يلقب أو يسمى بالحجاج أيضا؟ وهل سمي ولاة الكوفة من بعد الحجاج جملةً باسم "الحجاجين" لأن فرداً مشهوراً حكم الكوفة قبلهم كان يعرف بالحجاج؟ بالطبع كلا! ولكن هذا ما قد حصل مع فرعون كما يبدو. إذ تم إسقاط اسم أو كنية أو لقب شخصية واحدة معروفة تسلمت زمام الحكم بأرض تسمى مصر، لتنطبق على كلّ من ملك الأرض من بعده أو من قبله. وذلك حقاً أمرعجيب!
نرجو أن نكون قد حسمنا بهدى الآيات السالفة الذكر في وعينا وإدراكنا أنه ما من "فراعنة" بل فرعون واحد لا غير. حينئذ يصبح لزاماً البحث عن هذا الطاغوت الملقب بفرعون. فأين نبحث عنه؟ 
**_____________________________________
**المراجع
* جمال الدين الأتابكي، النجوم الزاهرة، ج 1، ص 61
* جمال الدين الأتابكي، النجوم الزاهرة، ج 1، ص 61
* ابن خلدون، تاريخ ابن خلدون، ج 2، ص 74*

----------


## أحلى كلمة



----------


## ابن طيبة

*حورس / نبتي/ صا- رع/ حر- نوب / نسو- بيتي
لا يضم تراث القبط الملكي غير هذه الألقاب المهيمنة فهل ترى "فرعون" من بينها؟ طبعاً ابتلي المختصون في علوم حضارة القبط بلقب "فرعون" الشهير الذي يقول الناس إنه في بلاد القبط. ومع ذلك فإنهم - أي المختصون - لا يجدون له أثراً لا على الأرض ولا في بطنها ولا في البرديات ولا في الكتابات الحائطية للمعابد والمدافن! فأخذ المختصون يوضحون أنه لا فرعون في بلاد القبط، وأن شعب القبط لم يناد أحداً من ملوكه قط بهذا اللقب، بل إن هذا اللقب، أي "فرعون"، لا ينتمي إلى التركيبات الصوتية لمقاطع الكلمات القبطية أصلاً؛ أي أنه أجنبي على كلام الأقباط ومنطوق عبارتهم الصوتية، وما هذا اللقب إلا لفظة مستوردة ومحشورة في ثقافة وادي النيل، ولكن ما من مجيب! وحاول المختصون العثور هنا أو هناك على كلمة قبطية بروتوكولية قريبة من لفظة "فرعون" لعل وعسى يتسنى لهم تفسير مصدر هذه الكلمة اللغز التي لا يجدون لها أثراً في تراث القبط. فتوصلوا بعد جهد جهيد إلى مخرج شرعي يتيم تشبثت به معظم المؤسسات التراثية، وهذا المخرج من اجتهاد جيمس هنري حيث يقول" ..وهكذا وبمرور الزمن أخذ القوم يلقبون الحكومة أولا "بالبيت الكبير" ثم أطلقوا ذلك على الملك. وهذا اللقب تلفظ بالقبطية "بر- عو" او بر-عا وحرفه بعد ذلك الإسرائيليون إلى "فرعون" وبقي مستعملاً كذلك حتى عهدنا هذا. وما أكثر العبارات والمجازات التي كان يستعملها موظفو القصر الفرعوني * في الإشارة إلى مليكهم
المقدس" * . وبدأ كّتاب كثيرون يتناقلون هذا الرأي منهم ماريا. بارسونس Marie Parsons ولكن مع اختلاف مهم حيث تقول " .. ويجب التنويه بأن اللقب الشهير "فرعون" والذي يطلق على ملوك القبط ليس كلمة قبطية. بمعنى إن القبطيين لم ينادوا ملوكهم بفرعون حتى عهد متقدم من تاريخ القبط حيث كانوا يشيرون إلى الملك "بالبيت الكبير" وتلفظ "بي- رع أو بي- رعا او بي - رو per-aa فحورها غير القبطيين من العبرانيين إلى فرعون " * . هنا نجد أن لفظ " البيت الكبير عند بارسون هو "بي-رع" وليس "بر- عو" كما لفظه هنري، وذلك أقرب إلى قول زاهي حواس الذي ذكر لفظة "بر- عا" للدلالة على البيت الكبير. فأين فرعون من بر-عا التي يحتمل العلماء أنها ربما حرفت إلى فرعون لاحقاً. مع ذلك لو وجد القارئ الكريم أن الطرح أعلاه مقبول، أي أن بي- ري أو بر- عو أو بي- رعا هي مصدر اسم فرعون رغم إنه تخمين بحت من العلماء الذين حاولوا التوفيق بين الشائع المبهم والواقع الميداني المحسوس، فنود أن نلفت الانتباه إلى الحقيقة التالية التي نتميز بها نحن أتباع محمد بن عبد الله (ص) لكوننا نهتدي بوحي القرآن، وهي أن مجاز "البيت الكبير" يقابله في تعبيرنا المعاصر الديوان الملكي أو الأميري أو السلطاني أو مكتب الرئاسة أو ما شابه. وما يعنيه ذلك هو أن فرعون تعبير مجازي عن الديوان الملكي الذي من يقصده فهو يقصد صاحبه في الواقع - أي الملك - وإن لم يلفظ اسمه تمجيداً لعلو مكانته وشموخ شخصه وقدسية ساحته. فهل تعتقد أن الله سبحانه وتعالى عندما أمر رسوله موسى عليه السلام بقوله (ا ْ ذهب إلى فرعون انه طَغَى)(طه/ 24 ). كان يعني بذلك اذهب يا موسى إلى الديوان الملكي أنه طغى؟ أم هل المغزى من خطاب الله إلى موسى (ع) بشأن فرعون في كل الآيات السالفة الذكر هو الرجوع إلى شخص هذا الطاغوت وذاته؟ وهل يعقل أنه تعالى انحاز عن ذكر اسم فرعون إلى ذكر ديوانه حفظاً لشموخ هذا الطاغية الذي شاء أن ينسفه على يد رسوله موسى (ع)؟ هل ينادي الله تعالى رسوله باسمه المجرد "موسى" وينادي الطاغوت بتعبير مجازي يوحي بالتعظيم؟ إذن، فإن هذا الطرح مرفوض على ضوء هدى القرآن ولا يستقيم عقلاً ولا منطقاً ناهيك عن أن اللفظ يختلف عن فرعون أصلاً، وما جاء العلماء بهذا المخرج اليتيم إلا خضوعاً لمسّلمة مشاعة لم يجدوا لها أصلاً على الميدان ورغبةً في التخلص من الضغط المتزايد عليهم من الناس المطالبين بضرورة تعيين فرعون موسى من بين ملوك الأقباط. فإذ لم يجد العلماء
لفرعون موسى أثراً في بلاد الأقباط فإنهم عمدوا إلى هذا المخرج المبتور. وللمزيد من البراهين على عدم وجود فرعون ولا فراعنة بالقبط، دعنا نتفحص معاً ترجمات المتون الهيروغليفية بأنفسنا والتي تمكن علماء الألسن القديمة من فك شفرتها في القرون القليلة الماضية. فهل نجد فيها ما يدلّ على فرعون لفظاً؟ فهذا الأستاذ حسن صابر في كتابه متون مصر قام بترجمة متون الأهرام، وهي مجموعة النصوص التي وجدت مكتوبة باللغة القبطية القديمة وبالخط الهيروغليفي في غرفة الدفن والغرف المجاورة في تسعة من أهرامات المملكة القديمة في الفترة 2375 - 2181 ق.م إلى جانب أحد أهرامات العصر الوسيط الأول في الفترة 2181 - 2055 ق. م. فلو قرأت كلَّ المتون الواردة في الكتاب والبالغة 759 متناً، لن تجد أي ذكرٍ لفرعون ولا فراعنة. بل تجد الملك، حور، بيبى أو تيتي وغيرها من نعوت وأسماء الملك المتوفى. فهل يكفي هذا لإثبات أنه لم يكن هناك فرعون ولا فراعنة في القبط؟ ولمزيد من التحقيق يمكن الاطلاع على اللفظ القبطي نفسه. بمعنى أن نستمع أو نقرأ اللغة القبطية القديمة لفظاً ومن ثم نتفحص ما إذا كانت هناك لفظة فرعون في اللغة القبطية القديمة أم لا. وتجد في الجدول التالي نموذجاً لترجمة مقتبسات من اللوحتين 347 و 364 من متون نصوص الأهرامات بالعربية، ويرد فيها ذكر ملك القبط بمسمى تيتي وآخر باسم حور * . وتجد في المقابل اللفظ القبطي * للمقتبس مكتوباً بالإنجليزية وتركناه دون تعريب لأمانة النقل اللغوي.*
*________________________________________
**المراجع
* لاحظ أن هنري يصحح خطأ شائعا تسبب به اليهود حسب قوله وفي نفس الوقت هو يستخدم نفس المفردة التي يخطئها وهو من باب الانسياق وراء الشائع بعد أن تحول لثقافة وما أكثر ما تقرأ هذا النوع من التناقض في كتابات المتكلمين بهذا الشأن.
* جيمس هنري برستد، تاريخ مصر، ص 84
* Royal Titles for Kings of Egypt-ByM. Parsons-* *http://www.touregypt.net/featurestories/titles.htm*
** زاهي حواس "رمسيس الثاني هل هو فرعون موسى؟" مقابلة، جريدة الأيام، مملكة البحرين، العدد 5916 ، تاريخ 22 مايو 2005 ؛ وانظر
Egyptology online* *http://www.egyptologyonline.com/pharaohs.htm**.
* حسن صابر، متون الأهرام المصرية القديمة، ص 187 ، ص 196
* Pyramid Texts-* *http://www.pyramidtexts.com/utterance347.htm** & Pyramid Textshttp://
**www.pyramidtexts.com/utterance364.htm*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*و نلاحظ في كتابات الكثيرين قولهم " ان القران الكريم لم يذكر اسم فرعون بل ذكر لقبه " متعللين في ذلك بقولهم ان القران هدف الي ابراز شخصية فرعون بغض النظر عمن يمثل هذه الشخصية*
*و هو قول غريل مردود عليه من عدة نواحي :*
*فمن ناحية لقد ذكر الله جل و علي اسم ابو اللهب و هو الطاغية المعروف و ذكر هامان و قارون احدهما وزير فرعون و هو طاغية هو الاخر و قارون و هو من قوم موسي و طغيانه هو الاخر معروف فكيف يستقيم الامر هؤلاء جبابرة طغاة ام اننا ناخذ بالاية الكريمة " لا تقربوا الصلاة..." دون ان نكمل نهايتها*
*و اتسال لماذا هذه الازدواجية في التفسير*

----------


## al_farajwah

بارك الله فيك أخي إبن طيبة,
هذه المقالة المطولة بشأن قضية فرعون وإقحام النص التوراتي في كتابة تاريخ مصر وغزو الإسرائيليات كتب التفاسير الإسلامية سواء بفعل فاعل أو عن غير قصد هي أروع ما كتب بشأن تلك القضية.
إن فرعون هذا كان عبارة عن شيخ قبيلة بدوي يسكن بيتا من الطين المحروق أو ربما من الطوب اللبن قام كتبة أسفار التوراة بتضخيم ذلك البيت وجعله قصرا منيفا به الخدم والحشم والحدائق الغناء وكرسي العرش وصولجان العرش وهامان يقف بجوار العرش كهل ماكر خبير يقول لفرعون الملك سمعا وطاعة يا سيدي..وعلى شمال فرعون يقف ضخم الجثة العبوس''مسرور''متقلدا سيفه..
نعم ..التوراة وهوليود والسينما الأمريكية تريد ذلك المشهد..والعالم الغبي الأحمق يصدقهم لأن ''الجمهور عاوز كده''أو بالأحرى''المخرج عاوز كده''
فرعون هذا الذي نسجت حوله الأساطير لم يكن إلا شيخ قبيلة هزيل أحمق ضعيف الحيلة من الهكسوس لم يعرف كيفية تقطيع الأحجار ونقلها ورفعها لبناء صرح ضخم على غرار الأهرامات.
بل إنه وقومه بدو هكسوس لا يعرفون السباحة ولو عرفوها لما غرقوا جميعا في اليم..أما المصريون فأساتذة في السباحة وأي سباحة إنها السباحة في ماء النيل العذب ويالها من سباحة صعبة..إذ أن الماء العذب خفيف وتتطلب السباحة فيه مجهود أكثر.
بل إن شخصيته تذكرني بشخصيات صناديد قريش الذين كنا ومازلنا نشاهدهم في أفلام الثمانينات الدينية من عينة''الشيماء''و''هجرة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم''و''بلال مؤذن الرسول''..إلخ من تلك الأفلام التي أثرت في وجداننا وأحببناها جميعا..
تماما كالتتار وقصتهم التي نتذكر جميعا فيلم''واإسلاماه''كلما قرأنا عنهم..
نعم..السينما المصرية أثرت فينا كشعوب''عربية'' من المحيط إلى الخليج رسخت في وجداننا صور شخصيات دينية معينة..
وبالضبط فعلت سينما هوليود الأمريكية بأسطولها الإعلامي والمالي  وغزت عقول ووجدان المسيحي الغربي وغير الغربي ورسخت فيه شخصية فرعون موسى على أنه كان ملكا مهابا يرتدي الذهب ويرفل في النعيم والحرير وجاء الرب ونصر موسى راعي الغنم الفقير عليه.

أنا شخصيا حررت عقلي وخرجت من قفص النص الجمعي الملزم..تحررت من القيود الموروثة تحت شعار'' أنك غير متخصص ''..
كفانا لاهوتية..الإسلام لا توجد فيه طبقة من الكهنة تشرع وتلزم الناس بأشياء ما أنزل الله بها من سلطان كما في ملة النصارى واليهود..
القرآن كلام الله المحفوظ بأمره فيه كل شئ وفصلت آياته من لدن حكيم خبير..
إن كل مرة أقرأ فيها القرآن الكريم أشعر وكأنني أقرأه للمرة الأولى لأنني أكتشف في كل مرة معاني وأشياء جديدة..

هذه العبارة التي كتبتها في مقالتك أخي ابن طيبة تستحق أن تكتب بماء الذهب:
فلا حاجة لأن تكون ضليعاً أو متخصصاً في اللسان العربي كي تعي أن القرآن الكريم أفرد اسم "فرعون" لشخص مفرد واحد لا غير ولم يستخدم هذه المفردة التي اشتهرت في عالمنا لغير طاغوت موسى (ع) فقط. ولا تسمح لأحد أن يوهمك أنك غير متخصص حتى في فهم الجمع من المفرد. فذاك هو الإرهاب الفكري لمن تُعجزه الحجة وهو الذي جعلنا لا نميز الخيط الأبيض من الخيط الأسود من الفجر.

----------


## atefhelal

> *....................*
> *.........................*
> *.....................................*
> *________________________________________*
> *المراجع*
> ** لاحظ أن هنري يصحح خطأ شائعا تسبب به اليهود حسب قوله وفي نفس الوقت هو يستخدم نفس المفردة التي يخطئها وهو من باب الانسياق وراء الشائع بعد أن تحول لثقافة وما أكثر ما تقرأ هذا النوع من التناقض في كتابات المتكلمين بهذا الشأن.*
> ** جيمس هنري برستد، تاريخ مصر، ص 84*
> ** Royal Titles for Kings of Egypt-ByM. Parsons-* *http://www.touregypt.net/featurestories/titles.htm*
> ** زاهي حواس "رمسيس الثاني هل هو فرعون موسى؟" مقابلة، جريدة الأيام، مملكة البحرين، العدد 5916 ، تاريخ 22 مايو 2005 ؛ وانظر*
> ...







> *يقول الباحث الفرنسي أستاذ التاريخ اليوناني بيير روسي : ".... ان اليوم الذي يتوقف فيه العهد القديم (التوراة) عن تغذية علمنا التاريخي، يغدو فيه شرحنا لأمور الشرق محرراً من إمبراطورية الأفكار المسبقة."* 
> 
> 
> *.............*
> *.....................*
> *..................................*
> *_____________________________________*
> *المراجع*
> ** جمال الدين الأتابكي، النجوم الزاهرة، ج 1، ص 61*
> ...





لاشك أن الأخ الفاضل ابن طيبة قد بذل جهدا ووقتا فى البحث والتنقيب الجاد بين المراجع المختلفة واجتهد بإخلاص لعرض المشاركتين أعلاه ، ويستحق خالص الشكر والتقدير بلا أدنى مبالغة  ...

وأن النبش فيما نتداوله من كلمات وأسماء بغرض تنقيتها وتصحيحها لايجب أن يتوقف عند أحد أو عند زمن معين .. وأن قول الباحث الفرنسى أستاذ التاريخ اليونانى : " ... أن اليوم الذى يتوقف فيه العهد القديم (التوراة) عن تغذية علمنا التاريخى ، يغدو فيه شرحنا لأمور الشرق محررا من إمبراطورية الأفكار المسبقة" .. هو قول صحيح تماما ، ومعروف لدينا كمسلمين أن اليهود كتبوا توراتهم بأيدهم وقال الله تعالى فى شأن ذلك  : " فويل للذين يكتبون الكتاب بأيديهم ثم يقولون هذا من عند الله .... ")البقرة 79) . فلايجب بالتالى أن نؤسس شيئا على ماورد بكتبهم وأسفارهم إن عارض ذلك نصا قرآنيا أو تنافر مع أى منطق بسيط واضح ، ولكن لايمنعنا ذلك من محاولة الغوص الماهر الحصيف فيما كتبوه بغرض إقتناص الحقيقة من بين تناقضاتهم وتخبطاتهم الكثيرة التى تأسست على الوهم وتزييف التاريخ لتحقيق مصالحهم المادية والدنيوية التى لاعلاقة لها بأى دين أو رسالة سماوية ... وقد جاهد الكثير من علمائنا لتحرير فهمنا من العناصر الإسرائيلية التى دسها اليهود علينا ، فعجز اليهود حتى الآن أن يحرفوا كتاب الله وتنزيله الحكيم على رسولنا الأمين كما حرفوا توراتهم وأسفارهم ...

ولاشك أن التدقيق فى اختيار وعرض التسميات المختلفة والمصطلحات هو من واجب الأمانة العلمية على كل باحث جاد محايد ومتجرد عن الهوى الشخصى فى أى مجال علمى مثل علم التاريخ بمعناه الإصطلاحى والفنى ... 

وقد لاحظت فى عرض الأخ الفاضل ابن طيبة نقلا عن المراجع التى أشار إليها شيوع استخدام اللفظ " قبط" و "قبطى" باعتبار أن تاريخ مصر القديمة يمكن تسميته كاملا  بالتاريخ  القبطى وان الملك "مينا" هو ملك قبطى وأن آخر من حكم مصر من الأقباط كانت كليوباترة وأن اللغة القبطية هى لغة مصر القديمة ... هكذا جاء ضمن ماطرحه أخى الفاضل فى مشاركتيه نقلا عن مراجعه ، رغم أن "القبطية" كلفظ أو وصف لايصح علميا وتاريخيا إطلاقه على تاريخ  مصر القديمة ، والتسمية بـ "القبطية" هى تسمية مستحدثة عربيا وإسلاميا بعد الفتح الإسلامى لمصر ، وهى مفهوم معاصر يرتبط بالضرورة بالثقافة العربية الإسلامية* .* وقد استخدم المسلمون الأوائل هذه التسمية فى معرض التفرقة بين (الكنائس) المسيحية فى زمانهم، فقالوا لمسيحيى مصر "الأقباط" ولمسيحيى الشام والعراق "النصارى" ولمسيحيى بيزنطة وأوروبا "الروم".. . وأرجوا قراءة الموضوع بالرابط التالى :

*القبطية صناعة عربية إسلامية* 
ومصر طيلة تاريخها القديم والحديث لم يحكمها حاكم قبطى قط ، ومن قال من المؤرخين الذين نقلت عنهم أن كليوباترة هى آخر حاكم قبطى حكم مصر فقوله هو محض خرافة وتزوير متعمد للتاريخ المصرى ، فكليوباترة لم تكن مصرية وكانت حاكما بطلميا لمصر وبانتحارها عام 30 ق.م. أصبحت مصر تحت الحكم الرومانى حتى عام 395 م . ثم تحت الحكم البيزنطى الرومانى إلى أن دخلها الإسلام عام 641 م . ولايذكر التاريخ المصرى فى تلك الفترة الطويلة التى امتدت لأكثر من ألف عام تحت الإحتلال البطلمى والرومانى والبيزنطى أن حاكما حكمها كان يتحدث بلغة شعب مصر أو حاول تعلمها ، ماعدا الملكة كليوباترة التى كانت تتحدث اللغة الديموطيقبة – لغة شعب مصر – بطلاقة فأحبها لذلك الشعب المصرى القديم .

 وقد تم إطلاق اللفظ الإغريقى "إيجيبتوس" Aegyptos لأول مرة كصفة لشعب مصر أيام الحكم البطلمى الإغريقى ، فجاء منه اشتقاقا على لسان العرب اللفظ "قبط" و "قبطى" و "أقباط"  . وهناك بعض الأقوال الضعيفة لبعض من يتمسك باللفظ "قبط" ويتعصب له تقول :  أن اللفظ الإغريقى "إيجيبتوس" هو الذى تم اشتقاقه من اللفظ المصرى القديم "حا-كا-بتاح" Hw-Ka-Ptah أى مكان روح الإله بتاح الذى كان يُعبد فى بلدة منف المصرية القديمة .. ثم يقول هؤلاء البعض أن الإغريق البطالمة وجدوا صعوبة فى نطق بعض حروف هذا الإسم فاختزلوه ليصبح "قبط" Ka-Pat ...  فهل فى هذين القولين  ورغم حداثتهما بالنسبة لتاريخ مصر القديم مايبرر قناعتنا بإطلاق هذا الإسم صفة لشعب مصر ولقبا لحكامها  قبل عهد الإحتلال البطلمى الإغريقى وهل يقبل ذلك أى منطق بسيط ... وأتساءل : لماذا روح الإله "بتاح" هذا لكى نسمى شعب مصر القديم بروحه ونطلق عليه إسمه ، ولماذا ليس "آمون" أو "رع" أو "حور" مثلا وهم من الآلهة الأكثر شهرة فى التاريخ المصرى القديم .. أليس هذا تخريفا تاريخيا متعمدا من بعض الذين أرخوا لمصر القديمة ... 

أما عن مايسمى باللغة القبطية فقد ظهرت تلك اللغة المصطنعة فى نموذجها الأول تحت إسم اللغة البروتوقبطية Proto-Coptic بعد أن شاع على لسان المحتل الرومانى البيزنطى كلمة "إيجيبتوس" وصفا لشعب مصر والتى تم اشتقاق اللفظ "قبط" منها  بعد ذلك بكثير ...  

ومن المعروف أن فترة الإحتلال الرومانى البيزنطى لمصر تميزت بالإستنزاف الوحشى لموارد مصر الزراعية مع فرض مزيد من القهر والإذلال لشعبها ، وكان لابد مع تمسك المصرى القديم بلغته وتقاليده وعزوفه عن تعلم اللغة اليونانية لغة البلاد الرسمية أن يصنع المحتل  لغة وسيطة سهلة عليه ، فكانت اللغة البروتوقبطية حيث كانت عبارة عن كتابة لبعض اللهجات المصرية المحلية بالأبجدية اليونانية .. وقد أجمع الكثير من مؤرخى تلك الفترة على وجود محاولات لكتابة بعض هذه اللهجات  بالأبجدية اليونانية ترجع تاريخها لنهاية القرن الأول الميلادى . وجاء فى خمسينيات هذا القرن القديس مرقص إلى مدينة الإسكندرية داعيا للدين المسيحى ، وكانت دعوته قاصرة على يهود الإسكندرية الذين يتحدثون اللغة اليونانية ، واستمرت اللغة اليونانية لغة للكنيسة المصرية  حتى انعقاد المجلس أو المجمع الخلقدونى Council of Chalcedon فى عام 451 ميلادية ...  ثم تحولت لغة الكنيسة المصرية بعد ذلك إلى اللغة البروتوقبطية وطورتها إلى مايسمى بـ "اللغة القبطية" لنشر الدعوة المسيحية على نطاق أوسع بين المصريين على اختلاف لهجاتهم ..

 ويمكن القول فى النهاية أن اللغة القبطية المصطنعة كانت نسخا ومسخا مشوها بالأبجدية اليونانية للهجتين درارجتين للشعب المصرى القديم فى ذلك الوقت .. ولم تنشأ تلك اللغة كامتداد أو كتطور طبيعى للغة مصر القديمة المنطوقة أو المكتوبة على أوراق البردى والمحفورة على المسلات وكتل الحجارة  . ولم تحافظ تلك اللغة الملفقة على تاريخ مصر القديم وثقافته ، وانتظرنا طويلا حتى تم اكتشاف حجر رشيد بالصدفة البحتة عام 1799 م. وكان الحجر منقوشا عليه ثلاث كتابات مختلفة هى الهيروغليفية (الكتابة المقدسة) والديموطيقية (كتابة شعب مصر) ، وثالثتهما كانت الإغريقية (اليونانية القديمة) ، ثم جاء فرنسوا شمبليون وفك رموز اللغة المصرية القديمة فى 27 سبتمبر عام 1822 م. .

ولمزيد من المعلومات عن مايسمى باللغة القبطية أرجو الرجوع إلى الموضوعين بالرابطين التاليين :

*التاريخ السياسى والدينى للغة القبطية*

*حكاية اللغة القبطية*
وأشكر مخلصا كل من ساهم واجتهد فى هذا الموضوع المميز الذى طرحه علينا الأخ الأستاذ الفاضل سيد جعيتم . وأأسف إن كنت قد أطلت عليكم .....

----------


## al_farajwah

الأخ عاطف هلال,
إضافة رائعة منك تستحق الإشادة,أما أخونا إبن طيبة فدائما ما يثري بمواضيعه ومشاركاته وأحسبه من الباحثين المخلصين فله كل التقدير.
نعم وأقول مع الأسف..إنني لا أدري من هو ذلك الظالم الذي جعل مسمى''القبط'' حكرا على النصارى في مصر؟؟
وأين مسلمي مصر؟؟؟أليس غالبيتهم أقباط مسلمون؟؟بالطبع نعم..
بل إننا لو دققنا لوجدنا أن نسبة كبيرة من نصارى مصر أصولهم يونانية وقبرصية وأرمينية ولا يمت أجدادهم للعنصر القبطي ـ أي المصري ـ بصلة بل جلبهم البطالمة والرومان وغيرهم لمصر..فأصبح المرء يرى العجب العجاب..يرى نصرانيا ذو دماء وعنصر يوناني يزعم أن أجداده بنوا الأهرامات والمسلات المصرية القديمة..
ألم تقترف النصرانية إبان عهدها الأول بمصر جرائم يندى لها الجبين من قتل لكهنة المعابد المصرية وإحراق للبرديات النفيسة وهدم ما قدرت عليه من التماثيل والمعابد المصرية القديمة وأرهبت المصريين أتباع الدين القديم دين نبي الله إدريس وعذبتهم ليصبحوا نصارى؟

ألم يقتل  الغوغاء من المتعصبين النصارى في الأسكندرية إبان العصر البطلمي تلك العالمة والمفكرة والفيلسوفة هيباتيا أستاذة الرياضيات إبنة عالم الرياضيات بطريقة بشعة في الطريق العام بالأسكندرية بدعوى أنها''كافرة''وأن العلم والرياضيات والفلسفة من الشيطان؟؟
وسبحان الله,كما تدين تدان..فمثلما فعلوا ذلك مع أتباع الدين المصري القديم سلط الله عليهم ذلك الكرواتي الأصل الروماني الوثني دقلديانوس فسامهم سوء العذاب ردحا من الزمان.

لقد تعرضت مصر بعد نهاية عصر الأسرات والإحتلال الفارسي على يد قمبيز إلى أبشع حملات التطهير العرقي والإبادة.
والأعجب من ذلك أن المصري القديم ذو الجين والصفات الوراثية المميزة لم ولن يندثر أو ينقرض من الوجود..يطالع الرعاع ويتقلب في المحن وهو مرفوع الرأس كمسلة مصرية شامخة

----------


## رحمة



----------


## غريب الدار

تحية طيبة
أخي بن طيبة , علمت خبر أردت رأيك فيه , و الخبر عن مخطوطات نجع حمادي , و أن كان على غلافة مفاتح الحياة و ليس الصليب الروماني . و أعتقد أن لهذه المعلومة البسيطة أهميتها بخصوص البحث الذي أعلمتنا به الدكتورة زينب عبد العزيز.
فرعون هو فعلا شخص واحد و قومة ليسوا من الشعب الذي حكم و أستبد حكمة فيهم .
و تساؤلي عبر التاريخ الطويل لحكام مصر و الذي قسم لعدد كبير من الأسر , هل كانت هذه الأسرة كلها من الشعب.
كل أسرة لها ملوكها و الذين توارثوا الحكم ثباعا , ثم تأتي أسرة أخرى و بملوك يتوارثون بعضهم أيضا. 
بموت فرعون مات معه جنوده و أتباعة بل و أسرته فلم يحكم البلاد بعده من أسرتة أحد , هذا هو ما أخبرنا القرآن عنه أن الأرض ورثها قوم آخرين . فهل كان نهاية الهكسوس هو الغرق .
أهتم البعض بالأسم و نسى تفاصيل الأحداث , فموت فرعون كان بقدرة الله و كان على حين غفلة من و من جنودة و كان موته غرق و حكم البلاد بعدة قوم آخرين ... ثم نقول أنهم هم الهكسوس لأن فرعون ليست كلمة مصرة قديمة , طيب هل كل من حكم مصر القديدمة كان من أهل المنطقة , هل شيشنق أو كومبس أو .... كانوا من الشعب المحكوم.
أهتموا معي في تفاصيل حكام الأسر الثالثة عشر و الرابعة عشر و سيكون بإذن الله كشف مهم 

دمتم بخير

----------


## al_farajwah

> هل كل من حكم مصر القديدمة كان من أهل المنطقة , هل شيشنق أو كومبس أو .... كانوا من الشعب


شيشنق كان مصري المولد والنشأة والدين واللغة والعادات برغم أن أصل عائلته من البربر الذين هاجروا لمصر وتمصروا..إذن فهو كان من الشعب.عموما شيشنق ليس موضوعنا.موضوعنا فرعون.
وأهلا بك بيننا

----------


## al_farajwah

> بموت فرعون مات معه جنوده و أتباعة بل و أسرته فلم يحكم البلاد بعده من أسرتة أحد , هذا هو ما أخبرنا القرآن عنه أن الأرض ورثها قوم آخرين . فهل كان نهاية الهكسوس هو الغرق .




هذه اللوحة الجدارية المصرية تصور الملك أحمس وهو يطرد الهكسوس من مصر..تمعن جيدا في اللوحة وسترى أن الجيش المصري يقتل الهكسوس ويسقطون في البحر باللون الأزرق وبه أمواج للدلالة على أنه بحر وليس نهر..ويحيط به اللون الأصفر وليس الأخضر للدلالة على أنه ليس فرعا للنيل بل هي منطقة صحراوية أو شبه صحراوية مطلة على البحر..
وهذا ينطبق على منطقة شرق الدلتا وحتى خليج السويس والبحيرات المرة وبحيرة التمساح..
إنهم قوم فرعون الهكسوس الآسيويين ذوي الملابس الملونة الذين يغرقون..تمعن جيدا في اللوحة..
هذا هو دليل براءة الملك رمسيس الثاني وكل ملوك مصر من التهم التي لفقت لهم وبأن أحدهم كان فرعون..
فأين تعليق علماء المصريات الغربيين عليها؟
وأين تعليق علماء التاريخ ورجال الدين عليها؟
وأين تعليق د.زاهي حواس عليها؟

أتمنى أن يخرج الجميع من صمتهم لأن اللوحة قد تحدثت

----------


## ابن طيبة

*هل من المعقول ان تغيب الحقيقة عن عيوننا و هي مليء البصر*
*( ألم تر كيف فعل ربك بعاد . ارم ذات العماد التي لم يخلق مثلها في البلاد و ثمود الذين جابوا الصخر بالواد . و فرعون ذي الأوتاد ) [سورة الفجر : الآيات من 6ـ 10]**جاء في معجم لسان العرب معنى كلمة (وتد): "الوتِدُ، بالكسر، و الوَتْدُ و الوَدُّ: ما رُزَّ فـي الـحائِط أَو الأَرض من الـخشب، والـجمع  أَوتادٌ، قال الله تعالـى: (والـجِبالَ  أَوتاداً) [النبأ: 7]. و وَتَدَ الوَتِدُ وَتْداً وتِدَةً و وَتَّدَ كلاهما: ثَبَتَ، و وَتَدْتُه أَنا  أَتِدُه وَتْداً وتِدَةً وَوَتَدْتُه: أَثْبَتُّه".*

*و الهكسوس كان معناها بالمصرية القديمة هكا - سوس اي الملوك الرعاة و هم شعب سامي بدوي غزا أرض شمال* *مصر** في القرن الثامن عشرِ قبل الميلاد وحكمها لأكثر من 250 سنة.* 
*و هنا لا ادري لما سرح خيالنا لتفسير كلمة اوتاد بانها الاهرامات او انها المسلات مع ان معني كلمة وتد واضحة وضوح الشمس* 
*فهؤلاء الهكسوس الرعاة من ساكني الخيام التي تثبت بالاوتاد فليس غريبا ان يصف القران الكريم فرعون بذي الاوتاد*

----------


## غريب الدار

فعلا الهكسوس كانوا رعاء و كانوا غزاة و لكن  أحمس هزمهم و طاردهم و شردهم و يعلم الجميع قصته معهم 
و الصورة الجدارية تخبرنا أن أحمس هزمهم بالقتال و رمي جثثهم في البحر 
و لكننا كمسلمين أتفقنا على أن نحكم القرآن , فأين ياترى ورد أن فرعون يهرب من أحمس الذي يفترض أنه كان يطارده و أنه قتله و رمى جسده في البحر
هل الكلام واضح 
و مرحبا بكم جميعا في منتداكم 
صحيح أنني متغيب عن الموضوع من فترة ولكني ممتبع معكم كما وعدت
ثم ما رايك يا أخي بن طيبة في مفتاح الحياة على مخطوطات نجع حمادي
ما زلت منتظر فأنت ممن ننتظر رأيه بفارغ الصبر
دمتم بخير

----------


## غريب الدار

بخصوص الأسم " فرعون " ليس شرطا لأنه ليس أسم مصري يعني هذا أن صاحبة ليس مصري , بمعنى أن الأسماء تتداخل بين الأمم , ففي ناس عرب أسمهم " جيمي " و في ناس عرب أسمهم " مايكل " و " مادونا " ....
سيدنا " محمد " سمي بأسم لم يكن متداول بين أهل الصحراء , و كذلك في أي مكان الأسم قد يكون محلي و قد يكون مستورد ...
و بخصوص ذو الأوتاد , فأستبعد أن يكون مقصود به البداوة , فسيدنا محمد و الصحابة هممن أهل البادية و لكن لم يصفهم أحد بأنهم ذو الأوتاد , و كذلك أن تكون الأهرامات وتد فهذا أيضا مش صحيح لأن الوتد يكون جزء كبير منه في التربة لغرض التثبيت و الجزء الظاهر يكون فقط صغير لغرض الربط به .
على أي حال ذو الأوتاد , و ما كانوا يعرشون و نضيف عليها أن الأنهار كانت تجري من تحته , يكون في الحصيلة وصف لقصور كانت مشيده على تفرعات النيل و كان قواعدها أوتاد و كان لها عرائش , و لا ننسى أن الله دمرها و لكن لم يمحها من الوجود ,
فالهمه يا جماعة الآثار , شدوا حيلكم شويه , علشان تظهروا اشياء و تاخذوا عليها ما تستحقون من ثناء و تكريم و الأهم إرضاء الله . و لا تنسونا من الدعاء , بس الدعاء مش عايزين منكم حاجة . و ربنا يعينكم لما فيه الخير و يبعدكم عن أولاد الحرام و بنات الحرام ... 
دمتم بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أعتذر لغيابى لعطل فى جهاز الحاسب فى منزلى وأيضاً لأنشغالى بالإشراف على قاعة لقاءات فى حب الله والأركان التابعة لها كما أن غياب الأستاذ / عاطف هلال فى أجازة حملنى فيها مسئولية القاعة السياسية .
عموماً سعادى لا توصف بأن أرى أسم أخى غريب الدار مرة أخرى فى الموضوع وسعيد بالمشاركات الجادة من جميع الأخوة ولى عودة بإذن الله لأشارككم أرائكم .
اشكركم ودمتم بخير

----------


## غريب الدار

أخوتى الأفاضل 
كل عام و انتم جميعا بخير
أخي الفاضل سيد ابراهيم , أشكر لك كرم كلماتك و طيبتها و التي عوتنا عليها دوما و دمت بخير
أنا معكم بين أهلى في ساحتكم الكريمة و تغيبي بسبب عدم وجود جديد هام , و كذلك إنشغالي في البحث في مواضيعي الأخرى , و التي كلما أحسست أني وصلت أكتشف أن الطريق ما زال طويل بل و شاق
أحترم جهد جميع المشاركين الأفاضل و الذي أثرى الموضوع بتنوع جميل , و ما أرتد إلا إبداء وجهة نظر أعتقد أن أخوتي الأفاضل لم ينتبهوا لها .
و هكذا التكامل و اليد وحدها لا تصفق
و أملي مازال متعلق بمختصيين الآثار و من له علاقة بهم  , ومن يدري فقد يأتي الأمر أسرع مما أتوقع
أخيرا تحياتي لكم جميعا و بكل من أثرى الموضوع بمشاركات قيمة من أخوة و أخوات فاضلات
دمتمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

أرجو أن يكون الجميع بخير وأسأل عن أخى ذو رأى رشيد لعل غيابه لا يطول عنا .
سأكتب بعض ما رأيت أن توضيحه واجب فى عجالة لأنى أكتبه مباشرة على النت لأن الأوفيس غير متوفر عندى حالياً حتى أكتب براحتى وأسترسل .مع أحترامى لجميع وجهات النظر .
1- كما قلت  أن عبور بنى إسرائي كان من بحيرة المنزلة بحدودها القديمة وهى حالياً رغم الأعتداء عليها بالردم فما زالت واسعت وتتوسط أربعة محافظات هى الشرقية وبور سعيد ودمياط والدقهلية وكانت فيما مضى تسمى بحيرة تانيس نسبة إلى تنيس ابن حام  ابن نوح وكان على ضفافها مدينة بيلوز القديمة والتى أندثرت كل معالمها وقد سميت فى التوراة بأسم سين ولو زرنا منطقة صان الحجر الحالية فسنرى بعض أثار لخرائب هذه المدينة المهشمة بعد أن استجاب الله لدعاء سيدنا موسى بتدمير عرش فرعون وفى التوراة أن بنى إسرائيل بعد عبورهم  أيلم مروا  ببرية سين قبل الدخول لسيناء وعلى من يريد مراجعة الإصحاح الخامس من سفر الخروج بالتوراة.وكلمة اليم تنطبق على البحيرة كما سأورده فى البند التالى . ولا يفوتنى قول أخى غريب الدار أن جثث الفرعون وجنوده ما زالت مدفونة تحت الماء وقد يكونوا فى قاع  البحيرة تحت الطبقات التى تشكل قاعها أو اسفل المدينة الغارقة القديمة حول البحيرة .
2- بخصوص لقب الملك فى قصة سيدنا يوسف ولقب الفرعون فى قصة سيدنا موسى ما يدل على أن القصة حدثت فى عهد فراعنة مصر وكما سبق لى أن قلت أن القرآن الكريم دقيق فى لفظه ولا يمكن أن ننتزع منه حرف أو نضعه فى غير مكانه    {وَأَنزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ مُصَدِّقًا لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ وَمُهَيْمِنًا عَلَيْهِ فَاحْكُمْ بَيْنَهُمْ بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ وَلا تَتَّبِعْ أَهْوَاءَهُمْ عَمَّا جَاءَكَ مِنَ الْحَقِّ لِكُلٍّ جَعَلْنَا مِنْكُمْ شِرْعَةً وَمِنْهَاجًا وَلَوْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ لَجَعَلَكُمْ أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً وَلَكِنْ لِيَبْلُوَكُمْ فِي مَا ءاتَاكُمْ فَاسْتَبِقُوا الْخَيْرَاتِ إِلَى اللَّهِ مَرْجِعُكُمْ جَمِيعًا فَيُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِمَا كُنتُمْ فِيهِ تَخْتَلِفُونَ(48)سورة المائدة
ومن أعجاز القرآن وضع الكلمات الأعجمية الأصل فى الموضع الذى تفسر به ومثال ذلك فأن ( داود ) معناه فى اللغة العبرية ذا الأيد وبهذا فأن  اسم فرعون الأعجمى يكون تفسيره صاحب البيت الكبير أو البيت العالى وهو مختلف عن تفسير معنى الملك لأنه لفظ عربى وقد قال الباحث الأستاذ /هشام طلبة الباحث فى الهيئة العالمية للإعجاز العلمى فى القرآن والسنة أن صاحب قصة الغرق هو فرعون وجنوده وهم مصريين كما قال أن معنى كلمة يم فى اللغة الديموطيقية تعنى البحيرة أو المستنقع  وقد دلل على ذلك بأن اسم الفيوم أطلق على البلدة لوجود بحيرة قارون بها وقال أن اصل تسمية الفيوم قديماً كان هو ب - يم (pe-ym) وقال أن حرف الـب هو أداة التعريف المصرية القديمة وقد أخذ هذا الأسم من الموقع الحكومى المصرى .
3- بخصوص بعث الأنبياء السابقين على الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم لأقوامهم فقط فأقول أن هذا لا يمنع من أن يؤمن أى إنسان من خارج هذه الأقوام وقد رأينا إيمان السحرة بسيدنا موسى ثم أن المصريين كان منهم المؤمنين الذين بقوا على ديانة سيدنا أدريس عليه السلام وأذكر أن المولى سبحانه بعث سيدنا موسى إلى فرعون حيث أمره بالذهاب اليه لتخليص بنى إسرائيل وأن سيدنا موسى كان يتحدث اللغة المصرية القديمة فقد ولد وتربى فى كنف الفرعون حتى أن بنات شعيب فى مدين أطلقوا عليه لقب المصرى وبهذا فأن التوراة كما قال استاذنا عاطف هلال قد نزلت باللغة المصرية القديمة ولا أجد مانع من أن يؤمن به المصريين كما أمن به بعض بنوا إسرائيل .
وكرأى خاص لى فأن وجود أكثر من لغة مصرية قديمة فى وقت واحد يرجع إلى تأثر المصريين بمن خالطوهم من الشعوب وبهذا تكونت هذه اللهجات أو اللغات .
4- ولد سيدنا يوسف بمصر بعد خروج الهكسوس منها بمدة طويلة 
5- خروج سيدنا موسى بقومه كان بأمر به و على غير رغبة الفرعون والذى غرق هو الفرعون وجنوده وبهذا اختلف مع الأستاذ / فرجاوى فى تفسيره للوحة الجدارية التى تصور أحمس يطرد الهكسوس ويلقيهم فى قاع البحر لأن الفرعون فى قصة سيدنا موسى هو وجنوده الذين غرقوا .
6- من قال أن احمس هو فرعون الخروج هو المؤرخ اليهودى يوسف ( يوسيفيوس بن متى ) وكان يدلل على أن بنى إسرائيل كذباً قد حكموا مصر وأن لهم حق فيها وقد أستند كما أدعى لكتابات المؤرخ المصر مانيتو التى حرقت كتاباته فى حريق مكتبةالأسكندرية 
اشكركم ودمتم بخير

----------


## ابن طيبة

*



			
				- بخصوص لقب الملك فى قصة سيدنا يوسف ولقب الفرعون فى قصة سيدنا موسى ما يدل على أن القصة حدثت فى عهد فراعنة مصر وكما سبق لى أن قلت أن القرآن الكريم دقيق فى لفظه ولا يمكن أن ننتزع منه حرف أو نضعه فى غير مكانه {وَأَنزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ مُصَدِّقًا لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ وَمُهَيْمِنًا عَلَيْهِ فَاحْكُمْ بَيْنَهُمْ بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ وَلا تَتَّبِعْ أَهْوَاءَهُمْ عَمَّا جَاءَكَ مِنَ الْحَقِّ لِكُلٍّ جَعَلْنَا مِنْكُمْ شِرْعَةً وَمِنْهَاجًا وَلَوْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ لَجَعَلَكُمْ أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً وَلَكِنْ لِيَبْلُوَكُمْ فِي مَا ءاتَاكُمْ فَاسْتَبِقُوا الْخَيْرَاتِ إِلَى اللَّهِ مَرْجِعُكُمْ جَمِيعًا فَيُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِمَا كُنتُمْ فِيهِ تَخْتَلِفُونَ(48)سورة المائدة
			
		

*
*استاذي الجليل سيد ابراهيم*
*هذا التفريق في المسمي او اللقب كما يحلو للبعض ان يطلق عليه بين كلمة ملك في قصة سيدنا يوسف و كلمة فرعون في قصة سيدنا موسي لم يشاهد النور الا بعض نزول القران الكريم و الذي فرق بين كلمة ملك في عصر سيدنا يوسف و فرعون في عصر سيدنا موسي*
*اما التوراة فعندهم يتحدثون عن لقب واحد في كافة الازمان زمن سيدنا ابراهيم و زمن سيدنا يوسف و زمن سيدنا موسي*

*



			
				وقد قال الباحث الأستاذ /هشام طلبة الباحث فى الهيئة العالمية للإعجاز العلمى فى القرآن والسنة أن صاحب قصة الغرق هو فرعون وجنوده وهم مصريين كما قال أن معنى كلمة يم فى اللغة الديموطيقية تعنى البحيرة أو المستنقع وقد دلل على ذلك بأن اسم الفيوم أطلق على البلدة لوجود بحيرة قارون بها وقال أن اصل تسمية الفيوم قديماً كان هو ب - يم (pe-ym) وقال أن حرف الـب هو أداة التعريف المصرية القديمة وقد أخذ هذا الأسم من الموقع الحكومى المصرى .
			
		

*
*المشكلة ان الكل ياتي بمصادر تؤيد ما يقول و انا اولهم*
*و ما يقولة الجميع و ينادي به حتي الان ان هو الا افكار - حتي لا يزعل مني اخي الصاعق اذا اطلقت عليها نظريات - و ليس معني ان الموقع الحكومي المصري تواجدت به معلومة تكون حقيقة مسلم بها فكم هناك من خلط في مناهجنا الدراسية بين الحقائق و الاساطير*
*الهيئة العام للكتاب التابعة للحكومة تبنت اصدار كتاب يزعم فيه صاحبه ان مرنبتاح هو فرعون الخروج فهل هذه حقيقة مسلم بها لانها صادرة عن كتاب ترعاه الحكومة ؟*

*اخيرا اعتقد انني الان لن استطيع ان اقدم الكثير في هذا الموضوع لانني بدات اشعر انني ادور في حلقات لذا اعتذر لسيادتكم و للاخوة الافاضل عن التداخل في نقاشات حول هذا الموضوع لان ما في جعبتي قد فرغ و لن اقدم جديد و ننتظر ما تجود به قريحة الاخوة المشاركين او من سيتداخل للمرة الاولي فيما سيلي من ايام*

*تقديري و احترامي*

----------


## al_farajwah

> ومن أعجاز القرآن وضع الكلمات الأعجمية الأصل فى الموضع الذى تفسر به ومثال ذلك فأن ( داود ) معناه فى اللغة العبرية ذا الأيد وبهذا فأن  اسم فرعون الأعجمى يكون تفسيره صاحب البيت الكبير أو البيت العالى وهو مختلف عن تفسير معنى الملك لأنه لفظ عربى وقد قال الباحث الأستاذ /هشام طلبة الباحث فى الهيئة العالمية للإعجاز العلمى فى القرآن والسنة أن صاحب قصة الغرق هو فرعون وجنوده وهم مصريين كما قال أن معنى كلمة يم فى اللغة الديموطيقية تعنى البحيرة أو المستنقع  وقد دلل على ذلك بأن اسم الفيوم أطلق على البلدة لوجود بحيرة قارون بها وقال أن اصل تسمية الفيوم قديماً كان هو ب - يم (pe-ym) وقال أن حرف الـب هو أداة التعريف المصرية القديمة وقد أخذ هذا الأسم من الموقع الحكومى المصرى .


داوود إسم آرامي  عربي جنوبي قديم معناه''المحبوب'' وليس ذو الأيدي وبما أنه إسم آرامي  وعربي جنوبي قديم إذن فهو أتوماتيكيا إسم عربي وعبراني لأن الآرامية القديمة والعربية الجنوبية القديمة سبقتا العبرانية والعربية الحديثة(الحالية)
أما القول بأن برعا معناها الفرعون حيث أن الباء أداة تعريف فهو قول خاطئ لأن الباء في برعا ليست أداة تعريف بل هي في كلمة''بر''
 ومعناها بيت.
ثم أننا قلنا بأن الله لا يعقل أن يبجل طاغية كفرعون ويذكره بلقبه الملكي''البيت العالي''..هذا لو فرضنا بأن فرعون معناها لقب ملكي يعني''البيت العالي''
أيضا فإن الله لن يذكر قارون وهامان بإسميهما المجردين ثم يأتي عند فرعون ويبجله ويفخمه ويذكره بلقبه..لا يعقل هذا.
الله عندما يريد ذكر شخص بلقبه يقول''ذو ال.....''
على غرار ذو القرنين..ذو الكفل..ذو النون..ذو الأيدي..ذي الأوتاد..
إن اللقب الذي ذكره الله بخصوص فرعون هو ذي الأوتاد..أما فرعون فهو إسمه المجرد..فرعون إسم وليس لقب

----------


## أحمد ناصر

1000 مبروك أستاذ سيد
الجائزة تتشرف بموضوعك  
وكل الشكر لكل من قام بجهد مشكور فى هذا الموضوع

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى



----------


## الصاعق

*ألف مبروك يا والدي العزيز وإلى الأمم دائماً*

----------


## a_leader

ألف مبروك أستاذنا العزيز  :f:

----------


## اليمامة

الاستاذ القدير سيد جعيتم
حقيقى يستحق الفوز بجدارة...الف مبروك.

----------


## ابن طيبة

**

*الف الف مبروك استاذ سيد*
*سعيد جدا و الله*

**

----------


## غريب الدار

أخي سيد إبراهيم
مبروك لك الجائزة و مبروك لكل الأخوة الأفاضل على جهدهم الطيب
أخي بن طيبة , أخوتي الأفاضل
بخصوص لقب الملك و رد في قصة سيدنا يوسف بشكل صريح 
{وَقَالَ الْمَلِكُ إِنِّي أَرَى سَبْعَ بَقَرَاتٍ سِمَانٍ يَأْكُلُهُنَّ سَبْعٌ عِجَافٌ وَسَبْعَ سُنبُلاَتٍ خُضْرٍ وَأُخَرَ يَابِسَاتٍ يَا أَيُّهَا الْمَلأُ أَفْتُونِي فِي رُؤْيَايَ إِن كُنتُمْ لِلرُّؤْيَا تَعْبُرُونَ }يوسف43 

و أما في قصة سيدنا موسى فكما وصل إليه العديدون أن فرعون كان أسم و لم يكن لقب و أما فرعون فعلى الأغلب أنه كان ملك و يمكن الإستدلال على ذلك من خلال الآية الكريمة التالية
{وَنَادَى فِرْعَوْنُ فِي قَوْمِهِ قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ أَلَيْسَ لِي مُلْكُ مِصْرَ وَهَذِهِ الْأَنْهَارُ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِي أَفَلَا تُبْصِرُونَ }الزخرف51

فالآية تخبرنا أن فرعون يخبر قومة أنه له ملك مصر و هذا يعني أنه كان ملك على مصر و لم يكن فرعون
لإذن كام فرعون أسمة " فرعون " و لكن لقبه كان ملك و لقب آخر " فرعون ذو الأوتاد "
فرعون كان ملك
دمتم بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

اشكركم جميعاً ولو أن الكثيريين ممن شاركوا بالموضوع هم من يستحقون الجائزة وسبق لى أن طالبت أنه فى حالة فوز الموضوع بأى جائزة أن تمنح لمن وضع الموضوع فى نطاقة الصحيح وهو صديقى الأستاذ/ معتز فطين أبن طيبة لذا أهدى الجائزة اليه .

----------


## ابن طيبة

> أخي سيد إبراهيم
> مبروك لك الجائزة و مبروك لكل الأخوة الأفاضل على جهدهم الطيب
> أخي بن طيبة , أخوتي الأفاضل
> بخصوص لقب الملك و رد في قصة سيدنا يوسف بشكل صريح 
> {وَقَالَ الْمَلِكُ إِنِّي أَرَى سَبْعَ بَقَرَاتٍ سِمَانٍ يَأْكُلُهُنَّ سَبْعٌ عِجَافٌ وَسَبْعَ سُنبُلاَتٍ خُضْرٍ وَأُخَرَ يَابِسَاتٍ يَا أَيُّهَا الْمَلأُ أَفْتُونِي فِي رُؤْيَايَ إِن كُنتُمْ لِلرُّؤْيَا تَعْبُرُونَ }يوسف43 
> 
> و أما في قصة سيدنا موسى فكما وصل إليه العديدون أن فرعون كان أسم و لم يكن لقب و أما فرعون فعلى الأغلب أنه كان ملك و يمكن الإستدلال على ذلك من خلال الآية الكريمة التالية
> {وَنَادَى فِرْعَوْنُ فِي قَوْمِهِ قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ أَلَيْسَ لِي مُلْكُ مِصْرَ وَهَذِهِ الْأَنْهَارُ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِي أَفَلَا تُبْصِرُونَ }الزخرف51
> 
> ...


* فتح الله عليك اخي الحبيب غريب الدار* 
*فلو كانت فرعون تعني لقبا مثل كسري و قيصر لما قال فرعون لقومه اليس لي ملك مصر*
*بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم*
**

----------


## ابن طيبة

> اشكركم جميعاً ولو أن الكثيريين ممن شاركوا بالموضوع هم من يستحقون الجائزة وسبق لى أن طالبت أنه فى حالة فوز الموضوع بأى جائزة أن تمنح لمن وضع الموضوع فى نطاقة الصحيح وهو صديقى الأستاذ/ معتز فطين أبن طيبة لذا أهدى الجائزة اليه .


* هذا هو تواضع العالمين العارفين بالله*
*لفتة طيبة كريمة منك استاذي الجليل*
*و لكن حضرتك هو صاحب الفضل الاول و الاخير في هذا الموضوع الموسوعي الذي يستحق وساما علي صدر سيادتكم*
**

----------


## al_farajwah

> أخي سيد إبراهيم
> مبروك لك الجائزة و مبروك لكل الأخوة الأفاضل على جهدهم الطيب
> أخي بن طيبة , أخوتي الأفاضل
> بخصوص لقب الملك و رد في قصة سيدنا يوسف بشكل صريح 
> {وَقَالَ الْمَلِكُ إِنِّي أَرَى سَبْعَ بَقَرَاتٍ سِمَانٍ يَأْكُلُهُنَّ سَبْعٌ عِجَافٌ وَسَبْعَ سُنبُلاَتٍ خُضْرٍ وَأُخَرَ يَابِسَاتٍ يَا أَيُّهَا الْمَلأُ أَفْتُونِي فِي رُؤْيَايَ إِن كُنتُمْ لِلرُّؤْيَا تَعْبُرُونَ }يوسف43 
> 
> و أما في قصة سيدنا موسى فكما وصل إليه العديدون أن فرعون كان أسم و لم يكن لقب و أما فرعون فعلى الأغلب أنه كان ملك و يمكن الإستدلال على ذلك من خلال الآية الكريمة التالية
> {وَنَادَى فِرْعَوْنُ فِي قَوْمِهِ قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ أَلَيْسَ لِي مُلْكُ مِصْرَ وَهَذِهِ الْأَنْهَارُ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِي أَفَلَا تُبْصِرُونَ }الزخرف51
> 
> ...


مبروك للأخ سيد جعيتم والشكر للجميع.
بالرجوع للموضوع,
لاحظ أيضا أخي الغريب أوجه التشابه بين الملك في قصة يوسف وبين فرعون في قصة موسى..ستجد أنهما من ثقافة واحدة ومن بيئة واحدة..وأيضا العزيز في قصة يوسف يشترك معهما في ذلك..

العزيز يقبل بتبني طفل غريب - يوسف - بعد أن إشتراه لإمرأته
فرعون يقبل بتبني طفل غريب - موسى - بعد أن وجدته إمرأته على ساحل اليم 
الملك يهرع لعقد إجتماع طارئ مع ملأه (مجلس الشورى) بعد أن رأى رؤيا أزعجته في منامه وأراد لها تفسيرا.
''وَقَالَ الْمَلِكُ إِنِّي أَرَى سَبْعَ بَقَرَاتٍ سِمَانٍ يَأْكُلُهُنَّ سَبْعٌ عِجَافٌ وَسَبْعَ سُنبُلاتٍ خُضْرٍ وَأُخَرَ يَابِسَاتٍ يَا أَيُّهَا الْمَلأُ أَفْتُونِي فِي رُؤْيَايَ إِن كُنتُمْ لِلرُّؤْيَا تَعْبُرُون '' يوسف - 43
فرعون يهرع لعقد إجتماع طارئ مع ملأه (مجلس الشورى) بعد أن زاره موسى وهارون يطلبان منه إطلاق بني إسرائيل.
'وَلَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا مُوسَى بِآياتِنَا إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ وَمَلَأِهِ فَقَالَ إِنِّي رَسُولُ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ) (الزخرف:46) ''
الملأ له ثقل ووزن سياسي في إتخاذ القرار..حيث نجد فرعون يطلب من الملأ أن يذروه يقتل موسى ولكن الملأ لم يقم وزنا لكلام فرعون..
''وَقَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ ذَرُونِي أَقْتُلْ مُوسَى وَلْيَدْعُ رَبَّهُ إِنِّي أَخَافُ أَن يُبَدِّلَ دِينَكُمْ أَوْ أَن يُظْهِرَ فِي الْأَرْضِ الْفَسَادَ''
غافر ـ 26
إلا أن فرعون تدخل ثانية وأراد إستمالة الملأ
''مَا أُرِيكُمْ إِلَّا مَا أَرَى وَمَا أَهْدِيكُمْ إِلَّا سَبِيلَ الرَّشَادِ''.

أيضا فإن مؤمن آل فرعون قام يخاطب الملأ ويحذرهم وينصحهم :
'' يَا قَوْمِ إِنِّي أَخَافُ عَلَيْكُم مِّثْلَ يَوْمِ الْأَحْزَابِ''
مِثْلَ دَأْبِ قَوْمِ نُوحٍ وَعَادٍ وَثَمُودَ وَالَّذِينَ مِن بَعْدِهِمْ وَمَا اللَّهُ يُرِيدُ ظُلْمًا لِّلْعِبَادِ
وَيَا قَوْمِ إِنِّي أَخَافُ عَلَيْكُمْ يَوْمَ التَّنَادِ
يَوْمَ تُوَلُّونَ مُدْبِرِينَ مَا لَكُم مِّنَ اللَّهِ مِنْ عَاصِمٍ وَمَن يُضْلِلِ اللَّهُ فَمَا لَهُ مِنْ هَادٍ
وَلَقَدْ جَاءكُمْ يُوسُفُ مِن قَبْلُ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَمَا زِلْتُمْ فِي شَكٍّ مِّمَّا جَاءكُم بِهِ حَتَّى إِذَا هَلَكَ قُلْتُمْ لَن يَبْعَثَ اللَّهُ مِن بَعْدِهِ رَسُولًا كَذَلِكَ يُضِلُّ اللَّهُ مَنْ هُوَ مُسْرِفٌ مُّرْتَابٌ.

بل إن الله أرسل موسى وهارون إلى فرعون وملأه(أي مجلس شوراه من صناديد القبائل الهكسوسية..
وكأن فرعون مثل أبو جهل زعيم قريش
وكأن الملأ مثل صناديد قريش  أمثال العاص بن وائل وأبو لهب وأمية ابن خلف وسفيان بن أمية بن حرب وغيرهم..نفس المشهد يتكرر..
زعماء الهكسوس يجتمعون لبحث أمر موسى وهارون عليهما السلام.
وزعماء قريش يجتمعون لبحث أمر محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام.

إن ''الملأ'' وما له من ثقل سياسي في إتخاذ القرار هو عامل مشترك بين كل من الملك(في قصة يوسف عليه السلام) وفرعون(في قصة موسى عليه السلام) وأبو جهل(في قصة محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام)

إنها البيئة البدوية الهكسوسية حيث العشائر والقبائل وكل قبيلة لها نقيب أو مندوب دائم في الملأ(مجلس الشورى) لبحث الأمور الهامة أي أنه نظام حكم عشائري قبلي يدلنا وبوضوح على أن فرعون هكسوسي.

----------


## غريب الدار

و فيك تبارك الله أخي الحبيب بن طيبة
و ربنا يوفقك في بحثك و يوفق الجميع لما فيه الخير

أخي الفرجوا
أراك مصر على القول بأن فرعون هو من الهكسوس , و لا أدري سببا لهذا الإصرار فهو إصرار غريب فعلا
فرعون أسم و ليس لقب و إن كان البعض أتخذه لقب فهذا أيضا ليس له تفسير إلا أنه أحب الأسم فلقب نفسه به , ففرعون كان ملك و من حول أسم المللك للقب بكل تأكيد حدث ذلك بعد موت فرعون و أعتقد بسنوات عدة 
ثانيا نهاية الهكسوس فس مصر كانت على يد أحمس حيث طاردهم لخارج البلاد , و ماحدث مع فرعون و قومه أنه هو من كان يطارد موسى و من معه و لكن فرعون و جنوده ماتوا غرقا

----------


## فراشة

استاذنا الفاضل

أ/سيد جعيتم



ألف مبروك

جائزة متوقعه ومستحقه

لموضوع أكثر من رائع



كل الأمنيات بالتوفيق والتميز دائما




 

تحياااااااااااااااتى

----------


## drmustafa



----------


## al_farajwah

> و فيك تبارك الله أخي الحبيب بن طيبة
> و ربنا يوفقك في بحثك و يوفق الجميع لما فيه الخير
> 
> أخي الفرجوا
> أراك مصر على القول بأن فرعون هو من الهكسوس , و لا أدري سببا لهذا الإصرار فهو إصرار غريب فعلا
> فرعون أسم و ليس لقب و إن كان البعض أتخذه لقب فهذا أيضا ليس له تفسير إلا أنه أحب الأسم فلقب نفسه به , ففرعون كان ملك و من حول أسم المللك للقب بكل تأكيد حدث ذلك بعد موت فرعون و أعتقد بسنوات عدة 
> ثانيا نهاية الهكسوس فس مصر كانت على يد أحمس حيث طاردهم لخارج البلاد , و ماحدث مع فرعون و قومه أنه هو من كان يطارد موسى و من معه و لكن فرعون و جنوده ماتوا غرقا


الغريب حقا هو أنك تغض الطرف عن الأدلة القرآنية وعن لوحة أحمس.
نعم ففرعون خرج بجنوده خلف بني إسرائيل وغرق وأحمس إنقض على الدلتا وحاصر أواريس بمجرد تسرب أنباء عن ضعف دولة الهكسوس بغرق فرعون وجنوده.

ملاحظة: إعطيني دليلا واحدا على أن لقب حكام مصر كان فرعون بعد غرق فرعون؟؟ولا تأت لي بكلام غربيين.

----------


## غريب الدار

أخي هو مش بس كلام و خلاص 
أحترم جدا رأيك و لكن جيب دليللك بجد .

أي أدلة تقول أنها من القرآن ( معلش أفيدنا أفادك الله ) أعندك أدله غير المطروحة مثلا , أرجوا التوضيح لأن هذا مهم جدا.

ما هو مرجعك (بره معلش)  بخصوص أن أحمس هاجم الهكسوس بعد غرق فرعون , ما هو دليلك ,  جيب أي دليل حتى و لو كان غربي أو شرقي أو كيف ما تحب , بس ميكونش نسج خيال لكي تعم الفائدة .

معلش أيضا لو سألت أي حد في مصر أو خارجها مين هم " الفراعنة " هل سيكون الإجابة غامضة !!!!!!  بالطبع لا فكل العالم يعرف من هم الفراعنة ,

طيب لو سألت ليش الفراعنة سموا فراعنة , حتكون الإجابة ليس بكل تأكيد تيمنا بفرعون موسى و لكن ستكون الإجابة  لأن حكام مصر كان أسمهم فراعنة , أم هناك سبب ثاني !!!!!

بس متى بدأت هذه التسمية , الإجابة ستجدها في هذا المنتدي حيث أشار أحد المشاركين الأفاضل لمعلومة مازلت أتذكرها أن لقب فرعون لقب جاء في أسر العصر الحديث .  أرجوا تصحيح المعلومة من صاحبها مع توضيح المصدر


دمتمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأبنة الفاضلة / الفراشة
الأستاذ الفاضل / الدكتور / مصطفى
اشكركم على لفتتكم الكريمة
الأصدقاء / ابن طيبة
غريب الدار 
الفراجوا
التهنئة لكم فالموضوع خاص بالجميع رغم أن اسمى على صفحته الأولى .
أتابع الحوار بشغف . اشكركم ودمتم بخير

----------


## loly_h

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...



أستاذى الغالى وفخر منتدى أبناء مصر أ / سيـــــــد جعيتــــــم

مبارك أستاذى حصولك على حورس أبناء مصر 2009

ومبارك علينا حلولك علينا

تمنياتى لشخصك المحترم بمزيد من التألق والإبداع ...*

----------


## al_farajwah

> أخي هو مش بس كلام و خلاص 
> أحترم جدا رأيك و لكن جيب دليللك بجد .
> 
> أي أدلة تقول أنها من القرآن ( معلش أفيدنا أفادك الله ) أعندك أدله غير المطروحة مثلا , أرجوا التوضيح لأن هذا مهم جدا.
> 
> ما هو مرجعك (بره معلش)  بخصوص أن أحمس هاجم الهكسوس بعد غرق فرعون , ما هو دليلك ,  جيب أي دليل حتى و لو كان غربي أو شرقي أو كيف ما تحب , بس ميكونش نسج خيال لكي تعم الفائدة .
> 
> معلش أيضا لو سألت أي حد في مصر أو خارجها مين هم " الفراعنة " هل سيكون الإجابة غامضة !!!!!!  بالطبع لا فكل العالم يعرف من هم الفراعنة ,
> 
> ...


سأجيبك على أسئلتك يا أخي,
أدلتي القرآنية ذكرتها في مداخلاتي السابقة وسأكررها لك:
الآيات من 31 ـ 34 في سورة غافر.
الآيات تخبرنا بشكل لايقبل الشك أن آل فرعون هم أحفاد القوم الذين بعث إليهم نبي الله يوسف أي الهكسوس وقد أجمع كل المؤرخين والباحثين أن يوسف أرسل للهكسوس والملك في زمانه كان هكسوسيا..وبناءا عليه يكون آل فرعون هكسوس مثل أجدادهم .

الدليل على أن أحمس هاجم الهكسوس لا يجادل فيه إلا جاهل بالتاريخ,ويكفينا الآثار المصرية المكتشفة والنصوص المنقوشة التي تذكر أن أحمس هاجم الهكسوس وطردهم من مصر.
أما بخصوص قوم فرعون فعلاقتهم بذلك هو أنهم هكسوس ولوحة النصر على الهكسوس تصورهم يغرقون بكامل عدتهم وعتادهم(راجع شرحي لتلك اللوحة).

أما قولك بأن المصريين والعالم كله يعرف من هم الفراعنة,فأرد عليك بالقول:
المصريون الحاليون معظمهم يجهلون تاريخ بلادهم وأسلافهم وجل ما عرفوه ويدرسوه في مناهجهم عن تاريخهم مأخوذ من أبحاث الغربيين النصارى واليهود الذين كتبوا تاريخ مصر ليتماشى مع التوراة المحرفة..
التوراة مكتوب فيها أن هناك عدة فراعنة وهذا كذب وبهتان,بل هو فرعون واحد ذكر في القرآن ولكن مع الأسف يبدو أن الشعوب العربية لسبب ما تؤمن بكلام التوراة وما خطه أحبار اليهود فيها وما ذكره الباحثون الغربيون ولا تؤمن  بالقرآن.

آن الأوان أن نعتمد على القرآن والآثار المكتشفة وأن نربط بينهما في كتابة تاريخ مصر ونترك التوراة المحرفة والمطبلين لها من الغربيين المزورين لتاريخ مصر وأيضا نترك الروايات الإسرائيلية التي تغلغلت في كتب التراث الإسلامي..
آن الأوان لنفض الغبار عن تاريخ مصر وإعادة كتابته على أسس صحيحة لا على خزعبلات توراتية مستوحاة من خيال اليهود.

اليهود يسيطرون على الكاثوليك النصارى في كل بلاد العالم بل ويسيطرون على البروتستانت أيضا إعلاميا واقتصاديا..فالمسيحي الغربي يقاس ولاؤه ل''الرب''بقدر إنصياعه ورضوخه وتبعيته لليهود برغم أن اليهود أصلا لا يعترفون أو يؤمنون ب''يسوعهم ''المزعوم..
ويا له من ذل وصغار ضربه الله على نصارى الغرب فسبحان الله تعالى الله عما يصفون.
لذلك فإن اليهود عندما يكتبون في توراتهم المحرفة بأيدي أحبارهم أن هناك عدة فراعنة في مصر فإن نصارى الغرب هم أول الأبواق المطبلة لهم,وتجد آلآف الكتب والبرامج والصحف والأفلام التسجيلية والسينيمائية الهوليودية في أمريكا وأوروبا وغيرها تطبل لليهود وتبث أفكارهم المسممة للعالم ..
والذي يدفع الثمن هم المصريون القدماء المفترى عليهم من اليهود.

----------


## اسكندرانى

مع اطيب امنياتى بدوام النجاح والتالق

----------


## غريب الدار

أولا لا يوجد إجماع على أن يوسف كان في عهد الهكسوس و لكن ما يوجد هو تخمين و ترجيح و مبنى على لفظ  مللك و إدلة إثبات أن يوسف كان في عهدالكسوس أدلة ضعيفة جدا
ثانيا فعلا كل الناس عارفة أن أحمس هو اللي ضرد الهكسوس و لكن أنت لم تقرأ السؤال جيدا , سؤالي أن تعطيني إستدلالك بأنه طردهم بعد غرق فرعون كما أدعيت في كلامك , فأنت قلت هذا و هو أول مرة أسمعه أن أحمس ضرد الهكسوس بعد غرق فرعون 
ثالثا صحيح التوارة قالت هذا و صحيح أن ملايين البشر قالوا هذا و لكن القول من توة لميت سنه جاية أن هذا إفتراء يحتاج دليل , بمعنى جيب دليل أن حكام مصر في عصور الدولة الحديثة لم يلقبوا بالفراعنة. و يكون دليل موثوق به مش زي كلامك أن 
" الآيات تخبرنا بشكل لايقبل الشك أن آل فرعون هم أحفاد القوم الذين بعث إليهم نبي الله يوسف أي الهكسوس وقد أجمع كل المؤرخين والباحثين أن يوسف أرسل للهكسوس والملك في زمانه كان هكسوسيا..وبناءا عليه يكون آل فرعون هكسوس مثل أجدادهم . "

يا أخي الفاضل القرآن لم يقل ما أدعيت , بأنك أستشهدت بالقرآن ثم عقبت بأن قوم يوسف هم الهكسوس ..
الفرضية بأن يوسف كان من الهكسوس فرضية سيئة جدا , فالهكسوس بدو محاربين إحتلوا مصر و لكن يوسف إنسان صادق أمين مخلص خدم مصر و أهل مصر و ما حضر من أهله صحيح بدو و لكنهم حضروا مصر ليس غزوا و لا قتلا...
ثم سيدنا محمد من البادية و سيدنا عيسى رعى الغنم ...
يعني عندك أن كل البدو هم هكسوس و إلا أيه , 
دمتمت

----------


## al_farajwah

> يعني عندك أن كل البدو هم هكسوس و إلا أيه


ليس كل البدو هكسوسا ولكن الهكسوس الذين إحتلوا دلتا النيل كانوا بدوا رعاة من عدة شعوب آسيوية ـ خليط ـ من الآراميين والعموريين والأنباط وبقايا قوم عاد وثمود.
والهكسوس عرفوا الله ولكنهم أشركوا به وكانوا وثنيين مشركين وهذا مذكور في سورة يوسف .
وما العيب في أن أنبياء الله إبراهيم وإسحق ويعقوب ويوسف والأسباط وموسى وهارون كانوا أنبياءا أرسلهم الله للهكسوس الوثنيين؟ 
لا أدري لماذا الحساسية المفرطة تجاه كلمة''هكسوس''!!!

أما قولك بأن القوم الذين عاش بينهم يوسف عليه السلام ليسوا هكسوسا فأرد عليك بالقول:
إن الله ذكر في كتابه الكريم أنه ما من رسول أرسل إلا بلسان قومه:
 وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِن رَّسُولٍ إِلاَّ بِلِسَانِ قَوْمِهِ لِيُبَيِّنَ لَهُمْ فَيُضِلُّ اللّهُ مَن يَشَاءُ وَيَهْدِي مَن يَشَاءُ وَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ (سورة إبراهيم 4)
يوسف عليه السلام أرسل لقومه وبلسانهم أي لغتهم,ويوسف لم يكن مصريا من قدماء المصريين بل كان من البدو العبرانيين الذين تحدثوا اللغة الآرامية القديمة قبل ظهور اللغة العبرية وأرسله الله للهكسوس الذين تحدثوا الآرامية القديمة أيضا.
وآمن به بعضهم ولما توفاه الله قالوا لن يبعث الله من بعده رسولا:
''ولقد جاءكم يوسف من قبل بالبينات فما زلتم في شك مما جاءكم به حتى إذا هلك قلتم لن يبعث الله من بعده رسولا كذلك يضل الله من هو مسرف مرتاب ( 34 ) الذين يجادلون في آيات الله بغير سلطان أتاهم كبر مقتا عند الله وعند الذين آمنوا كذلك يطبع الله على كل قلب متكبر جبار ( 35 ) )(غافر 34 ـ 35 )

( ولقد جاءكم يوسف من قبل ) يعني يوسف بن يعقوب " من قبل " أي : من قبل موسى ، ) ( بالبينات ) يعني قوله : " أأرباب متفرقون خير أم الله الواحد القهار " ( يوسف - 39 ( فما زلتم في شك مما جاءكم به )من عبادة الله وحده لا شريك له ، ( حتى إذا هلك ) مات ( قلتم لن يبعث الله من بعده رسولا ) أي : أقمتم على كفركم وظننتم أن الله لا يجدد عليكم الحجة ، ( كذلك يضل الله من هو مسرف ) مشرك ، ) ( مرتاب ) شاك .

إن الآيات الكريمات تربط بشكل واضح لايقبل الشك بين قصة يوسف وقصة موسى عليهما السلام وهذا هو مفتاح القضية وحل اللغز المحير حول فرعون وآل فرعون الذين أرسل إليهم موسى.

فالحمد لله الذي أظهر الحق رغم أنف اليهود والنصارى المحرفين للتوراة والإنجيل,وأما ما يهمني كمصري مدافع عن أسلافه المفترى عليهم هو أن ذلك الدليل تبرئة لهم من الإفتراء المزعوم بأنهم آل فرعون الملعونون في القرآن الكريم..
فرعون وآله كانوا هكسوسا ولم يكونوا مطلقا من المصريين القدماء.

----------


## غريب الدار

يا أخي
أنا غيرتي على القرآن و على أنبياء الله 
أنت تدعي أن القرآن يدل على أن يوسف و قومة من الهكسوس و هذا لا يجوز لا بجد و لا بضحك
الهكسوس كانوا عزاة , مين قال لك أنهم كانوا يعرفو الله , 
أنت تخلط الأمور
يوسف و قومة كانوا يعرفون الله فهم من نسل يعقوب نبي الله
و الكل يعرف أن موسى كان من قوم يوسف و هذا ليس جديد , و لقد ذكر في هذا الموضوع أكثر من مرة
و لكن لا يوسف و لا موسى  كانوا من الهكسوس
و ليس دفاع عن الهكسوس بل دفاع عن يوسف و عن موسى و عن القرآن 
فلا يجوز إلا الصحيح 
أظن الكلام واضح
و أيضا ليس فرعون من الهكسوس لأن تفاصيل ما أورده علماء الآثار و اللي أحنا عرفنا موضوع الهكسوس ده منهم , أخبرونا بقصة دخولهم و إفترائهم و تكبرهم و إستعلائهم و هذا ما جعل ملوك جنوب مصر , بأن يحاربوهم و يضردوهم بواسطة أحمس , 
و أما قصة فرعون فمختلفة تماما و نعرف أن فرعون و قومة ماتوا غرق و ليس على يد أحمس أو أي حد من ملوك الجنوب
يعني ربط الهكسوس بالقصة و الإستشهاد بالقرآن , ده كلام لا يجوز و هذا أقل تعبير يمكن أقوله لك
دمتمت

----------


## غريب الدار

إضافة صغيرة
يوجد منتدى أسمة " منتدى التاريخ "
كان أحدهم و أسمه " مؤمن سالم "
يتكلم بكلام يشابه كلام الفرجاوي , فهل أنت هو

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
> 
> 
> 
> أستاذى الغالى وفخر منتدى أبناء مصر أ / سيـــــــد جعيتــــــم
> 
> مبارك أستاذى حصولك على حورس أبناء مصر 2009
> 
> ومبارك علينا حلولك علينا
> ...


صدقينى أبتها العزيزة لولى :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2: 
لو كنت استطيع لمنحتك كل الجوائز الذهبية فأنت تستحقينها بجدارة . :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## al_farajwah

> إضافة صغيرة
> يوجد منتدى أسمة " منتدى التاريخ "
> كان أحدهم و أسمه " مؤمن سالم "
> يتكلم بكلام يشابه كلام الفرجاوي , فهل أنت هو


لا لست هو
الباحث مؤمن محمد سالم له كتاب بهذا الشأن وأنا أتبنى وجهة نظره بل وأزيد عليها حيث أنني وجدت أدلة إضافية تؤكد أن فرعون وقومه هكسوس.
الباحث نديم السيار والباحث عاطف عزت لهما أيضا كتب بخصوص فرعون وأنه وقومه هكسوس..
الدكتور العالم مصطفى محمود رحمه الله وأكرم مثواه أيضا ذكر أن فرعون وقومه هكسوس .
معرض القاهرة الدولي للكتاب إقترب ولعلهم أو بعضهم مشغول بنشر كتاب عن فرعون وقومه الهكسوس في المعرض.

----------


## al_farajwah

> يا أخي
> أنا غيرتي على القرآن و على أنبياء الله 
> أنت تدعي أن القرآن يدل على أن يوسف و قومة من الهكسوس و هذا لا يجوز لا بجد و لا بضحك
> الهكسوس كانوا عزاة , مين قال لك أنهم كانوا يعرفو الله , 
> أنت تخلط الأمور
> يوسف و قومة كانوا يعرفون الله فهم من نسل يعقوب نبي الله
> و الكل يعرف أن موسى كان من قوم يوسف و هذا ليس جديد , و لقد ذكر في هذا الموضوع أكثر من مرة
> و لكن لا يوسف و لا موسى  كانوا من الهكسوس
> و ليس دفاع عن الهكسوس بل دفاع عن يوسف و عن موسى و عن القرآن 
> ...



العبرانيون فصيل من فصائل الهكسوس..وأنبياء الله يوسف وموسى وهارون عبرانيون أصلهم بدو رعاة يتحدثون الآرامية مثل باقي الفصائل والأطياف الهكسوسية التي إحتلت دلتا مصر..وبالتالي هم هكسوس. 

الهكسوس عرفوا الله وأشركوا به وإليك الدليل القرآني:


''يُوسُفُ أَعْرِضْ عَنْ هَذَا وَاسْتَغْفِرِي لِذَنبِكِ إِنَّكِ كُنتِ مِنَ الْخَاطِئِينَ''سورة يوسف 29
دليل على أن إمرأة العزيز الهكسوسية تعرف الله وإلا فلمن ستستغفر لذنبها؟

''فَلَمَّا سَمِعَتْ بِمَكْرِهِنَّ أَرْسَلَتْ إِلَيْهِنَّ وَأَعْتَدَتْ لَهُنَّ مُتَّكَأً وَآتَتْ كُلَّ وَاحِدَةٍ مِّنْهُنَّ سِكِّينًا وَقَالَتِ اخْرُجْ عَلَيْهِنَّ فَلَمَّا رَأَيْنَهُ أَكْبَرْنَهُ وَقَطَّعْنَ أَيْدِيَهُنَّ وَقُلْنَ حَاشَ لِلَّهِ مَا هَذَا بَشَرًا إِنْ هَذَا إِلاَّ  ملك كَرِيمٌ ''سورة يوسف 31
نسوة المدينة الهكسوسيات يقلن حاش لله..إنهن يعرفن الله.
بل ويقلن ملك كريم..إنهن يعرفن الملائكة أيضا.

ولكن الهكسوس برغم معرفتهم بالله إلا أنهم كانوا مشركين ووثنيين لايؤمنون بالآخرة تماما مثل مشركي مكة أيام الجاهلية وعبادتهم للأوثان 

وتأمل في حوار يوسف عليه السلام مع الفتيان في السجن لتدرك ذلك:
قَالَ لاَ يَأْتِيكُمَا طَعَامٌ تُرْزَقَانِهِ إِلاَّ نَبَّأْتُكُمَا بِتَأْوِيلِهِ قَبْلَ أَن يَأْتِيَكُمَا ذَلِكُمَا مِمَّا عَلَّمَنِي رَبِّي إِنِّي تَرَكْتُ مِلَّةَ قَوْمٍ لاَّ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَهُم بِالآخِرَةِ هُمْ كَافِرُونَ 

وَاتَّبَعْتُ مِلَّةَ آبَائِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ مَا كَانَ لَنَا أَن نُّشْرِكَ بِاللَّهِ مِن شَيْءٍ ذَلِكَ مِن فَضْلِ اللَّهِ عَلَيْنَا وَعَلَى النَّاسِ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لاَ يَشْكُرُونَ 

يَا صَاحِبَيِ السِّجْنِ أَأَرْبَابٌ مُّتَفَرِّقُونَ خَيْرٌ أَمِ اللَّهُ الْوَاحِدُ الْقَهَّارُ 

مَا تَعْبُدُونَ مِن دُونِهِ إِلاَّ أَسْمَاء سَمَّيْتُمُوهَا أَنتُمْ وَآبَاؤُكُم مَّا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ بِهَا مِن سُلْطَانٍ إِنِ الْحُكْمُ إِلاَّ لِلَّهِ أَمَرَ أَلاَّ تَعْبُدُواْ إِلاَّ إِيَّاهُ ذَلِكَ الدِّينُ الْقَيِّمُ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ
سورة يوسف 37 ـ 40 

وفي الآيات التاليات من سورة يوسف نجد أن نسوة المدينة الهكسوسيات وإمرأة العزيز الهكسوسية يذكرن الله في كلامهن..
قَالَ مَا خَطْبُكُنَّ إِذْ رَاوَدتُّنَّ يُوسُفَ عَن نَّفْسِهِ قُلْنَ حَاشَ لِلَّهِ مَا عَلِمْنَا عَلَيْهِ مِن سُوءٍ قَالَتِ امْرَأَةُ الْعَزِيزِ الآنَ حَصْحَصَ الْحَقُّ أَنَاْ رَاوَدتُّهُ عَن نَّفْسِهِ وَإِنَّهُ لَمِنَ الصَّادِقِينَ 

ذَلِكَ لِيَعْلَمَ أَنِّي لَمْ أَخُنْهُ بِالْغَيْبِ    وأن الله لاَ يَهْدِي كَيْدَ الْخَائِنِينَ 

وَمَا أُبَرِّئُ نَفْسِي إِنَّ النَّفْسَ لأَمَّارَةٌ بِالسُّوءِ   إلا  مَا رَحِمَ رَبِّيَ إِنَّ رَبِّي غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ

سورة يوسف 51-53 

هذا ما عندي قلته  ,وإذا لم تقتنع بكلامي فقل لنا إذن من هم القوم الذين ينتمي إليهم العزيز وإمرأة العزيز والملك وملأه والفتيان في السجن ونسوة المدينة؟

----------


## غريب الدار

يا أخي الآيات تخبرنا عن قوم فرعون 
و عليك أن تثبت أولا أنهم هكسوس قبل أن تنسب أن الهكسوس كانوا يعرفوا الله
أعتقد أن تشويه التاريخ يبدأ بإدعاء فكرة ليس لها أساس ثم يبنى على هذه الفكرة أساطير و أدلة كلها غلط من الجزور
أعيد لك السؤال 
أين الدليل أن أنبياء الله كانوا من الهكسوس
كلنا أولاد آدم و حواء و حسب علمي لا يوجد آدم أفريقي و آخر أسيوي و آخر بدوي و آخر فلاح ...
هو آدم واحد و حواء واحدة ,
أكرر و آمل التركيز فقط على هذا السؤال
أين الدليل أن أنبياء الله كانوا من الهكسوس
و طبعا أقصد هنا يعقوب و يوسف و موسى و هارون
أعطني أقوى دليل عندك ...

----------


## al_farajwah

> يا أخي الآيات تخبرنا عن قوم فرعون 
> و عليك أن تثبت أولا أنهم هكسوس قبل أن تنسب أن الهكسوس كانوا يعرفوا الله
> أعتقد أن تشويه التاريخ يبدأ بإدعاء فكرة ليس لها أساس ثم يبنى على هذه الفكرة أساطير و أدلة كلها غلط من الجزور
> أعيد لك السؤال 
> أين الدليل أن أنبياء الله كانوا من الهكسوس
> كلنا أولاد آدم و حواء و حسب علمي لا يوجد آدم أفريقي و آخر أسيوي و آخر بدوي و آخر فلاح ...
> هو آدم واحد و حواء واحدة ,
> أكرر و آمل التركيز فقط على هذا السؤال
> أين الدليل أن أنبياء الله كانوا من الهكسوس
> ...


ما عندي قلته وحاولت الإجابة على أسئلتك قدر إستطاعتي  وأعطيتك أدلة قرآنية وأنت فقط تجادل..وهل يوجد دليل أقوى من القرآن؟؟ثم أن القرآن ليس كتاب تاريخ مدون فيه كل شئ بالتفصيل ولكننا نربط آياته بما تحصل لدينا من آثار...فأعتذر عن عدم الإستمرار في النقاش معك حول ذلك الموضوع لضيق الوقت وربما ساعدك أخ آخر هنا أو لعلك تقرأ المزيد من الكتب والأبحاث فتستزيد من العلم وشكرا لك على أية حال.

----------


## غريب الدار

يا أخي لا تتهرب من السؤال
أنت أوردت أشياء كثيرة كلها مبنية على الإدعاء بأن الهكسوس هم مرة قوم فرعون و هم  مرة أخرى قوم موسى
راجع مشاركاتك :  أنت تقول دليلك القرآن , و كما نعرف جميها أن كلمة هكسوس لم تذكر نهائي في القرآن , 
إذن برر لي و أعطيني دليلك الأساسي و ليس توقعات و تخمينات 
خليها نقطة نقطة حتى تعم الفائدة 
أعطني دليل واحد من القرآن و الذي عليه بنيت كلامك
مع التنبيه أنه لا يجوز أن يكون الآيات تتحدث عن أمر ما ثم تقول أنها تتحدث عن الهكسوس , وضح لي كيف تأكدت أن الآيات تتحدث عن الهكسوس و تحديدا الهكسوس 
قبل أن تقول القرآن يقول هذا 

سارد عليك نقطة بنقطة 
دمتمت

----------


## تهراقا

ان يكون الفرعون من الهكسوس ..يعني العودة لما كتب الكاتب الاسكندري ايبون والي ما كتب الكاتب اليهودي يوسيفوس !!!!
والعودة لقصة المجذومين واوسريزيف ..!!!
وهل اوزرسريف هو نفسه سيدنا موسى عليه السلام ؟

----------


## nour2005

أستاذي الغالي 

 أ / سيـــــــد جعيتــــــم



مع أطيب الأمنيات بالتميّز الدائم

----------


## قلب مصر

ألف ألف مبروك أستاذنا الفاضل سيد جعيتم بفوز هذا الموضوع الراقي بفضية حورس
بارك الله فيك أستاذنا الجليل  :f:

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأستاذ الفاضل / الفرجاوى
الهكسوس فى أعتقادى أطلق عليهم هذا الأسم فى مصر بعد أن بسطوا سيطرتهم عليها وهم كما تعلم من أعراق شتى وأن كانوا ليسوا بالبدو فقد كانت لهم ثقافاتهم المدنية والعسكرية . ولكنى أتفق تماماً مع ما جاء به الأستاذ الفاضل غريب الدار فى مشاركاته السابقة والأختلاف فى الرأى لا يفسد للود قضية .
فى الأيام الماضية أنشغلت بالبحث عن مكان غرق الفرعون وجنوده وهل يمكن العثور عليهم أو على أثار اسلحتهم فى قاع البحر وهى رؤية جميلة لأخى غريب الدار ولكنى لم أوفق وأتمنى أن يقوم الباحثين بالبحث فى جميع الأماكن التى تعرض بها المؤرخين كمكان للعبور خاصة بحيرة المنزلة وللعلم فأن محافظة الشرقية يمكن تحويلها لأقصر جديدة فهى مملؤة بالأثار الفرعونية وتحتاج للتنقيب عنها . اشكركم ودمتم بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> أستاذي الغالي 
> 
>  أ / سيـــــــد جعيتــــــم
> 
> 
> 
> مع أطيب الأمنيات بالتميّز الدائم


السيدة الفاضلة / نور
اشكرك فتهنئتك اسعدتنى كثيراً  أشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> مع اطيب امنياتى بدوام النجاح والتالق


ابو سكندر الغالى . اشكرك ولا أعرف كيف أوفيك حقك . دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> ألف ألف مبروك أستاذنا الفاضل سيد جعيتم بفوز هذا الموضوع الراقي بفضية حورس
> بارك الله فيك أستاذنا الجليل


اشكر سيدتى الفاضلة / أم يوسف
بارك الله فيك ولك ودمت بخير

----------


## farazdaq

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

هنيئا للاخ جعيتم بالجائزة ، و هي تعبير عن حصيلة اجتهاده و عطاءه ، و تشجيع له على بذل المزيد.

من خلال قراءاتي كونت لنفسي رأيا يختلف كثيرا عما طرح في هذا الموضوع ، الا اني اود الادلاء ببعض الملاحظات و الاسئلة .

بخصوص كلمة فرعون ، ذكر احد المؤرخين الغربيين ان الملكة حتشبسوت من الاسرة 18 هي اول من اتخذ لقب فرعون ، و تبعها ملوك مصر بعدها. و اتحفظ على مطابقة هذه الكلمة مع الكلمة المركبة "بر- عو" في المصرية القديمة و التي تعني البيت الكبير ( و ليس صاحب البيت الكبير ، فهما كلمتان و ليس ثلاثة) . 

و برجوعنا للقران و بمقارنة الاستعمال اللغوي للكلمتين "فرعون" و "العزيز" ، و هما تطلقان على حاكم نفس البلاد التي تسمى مصر في فترتين مختلفتين ، يتضح ان الاولى اسم علم و الثانية لقب او صفة ، اذ ان كلمة فرعون ذكرت 72 مرة و لم تعرف ( بضم التاء و تشديد الراء) قط ، و لم تضف قط ( كأن نجد مثلا "فرعون مصر") مما يدل على انها علم .
و بالمقابل فان كلمة العزيز المعرفة هي لقب او صفة ، فقول اخوة يوسف "يا ايها العزيز " توحي بان المقام هو مقام تشريف و لهذا كان التعريف ، و ان التنكير و الاضافة واردان  في مقام آخر .

سؤال ارجو ان اجد له جوابا يستسيغه العقل:
 بنو اسرائيل  حكموا "مصر" مباشرة بعد التيه بصريح القران : ( فأخرجناهم من جنات و عيون و كنوز و مقام كريم , كذلك و اورثناها بنى اسرائيل ) ، و بصريح القران كذلك ({وَأَوْرَثْنَا الْقَوْمَ الَّذِينَ كَانُواْ يُسْتَضْعَفُونَ مَشَارِقَ الأَرْضِ وَمَغَارِبَهَا الَّتِي بَارَكْنَا فِيهَا وَتَمَّتْ كَلِمَتُ رَبِّكَ الْحُسْنَى عَلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ بِمَا صَبَرُواْ وَدَمَّرْنَا مَا كَانَ يَصْنَعُ فِرْعَوْنُ وَقَوْمُهُ وَمَا كَانُواْ يَعْرِشُونَ }الأعراف137، فاذا كانت الارض المباركة التي ورثها بنو اسرائيل من بعد موسى هي فلسطين ، فمعناه انهم حكموا فلسطين و مصر في نفس الزمان اي بعد موسى ، وهنا تجابهنا معضلتان :

- تاريخ مصر لم يشهد اطلاقا و لو بأثر او نص واحد على حكم بني اسرائيل لمصر.
- كيف يمكن "لشرذمة قليلين" ( و التعبير قرآني ) تاهت في الصحراء اربعين سنة بعد حرب أهلية (فتوبوا الى بارئكم فاقتلوا انفسكم ) ان تحكم بلدين لم تغب عنهما الحضارة كفلسطين و مصر .

كلي يقين ان القرآن لا ياتيه الباطل من بين يديه و لا من خلفه ، و لكن اذا حاولنا تطويعه ليطابق نظريات المؤرخين التوراتية نكون قد أخطأنا الطريق.

فما الحل؟

----------


## al_farajwah

> الأستاذ الفاضل / الفرجاوى
> الهكسوس فى أعتقادى أطلق عليهم هذا الأسم فى مصر بعد أن بسطوا سيطرتهم عليها وهم كما تعلم من أعراق شتى وأن كانوا ليسوا بالبدو فقد كانت لهم ثقافاتهم المدنية والعسكرية . ولكنى أتفق تماماً مع ما جاء به الأستاذ الفاضل غريب الدار فى مشاركاته السابقة والأختلاف فى الرأى لا يفسد للود قضية .
> فى الأيام الماضية أنشغلت بالبحث عن مكان غرق الفرعون وجنوده وهل يمكن العثور عليهم أو على أثار اسلحتهم فى قاع البحر وهى رؤية جميلة لأخى غريب الدار ولكنى لم أوفق وأتمنى أن يقوم الباحثين بالبحث فى جميع الأماكن التى تعرض بها المؤرخين كمكان للعبور خاصة بحيرة المنزلة وللعلم فأن محافظة الشرقية يمكن تحويلها لأقصر جديدة فهى مملؤة بالأثار الفرعونية وتحتاج للتنقيب عنها . اشكركم ودمتم بخير



أؤيدك فقط في موضوع البحث عن بقايا جيش فرعون الغارق بإستخدام التقنية الحديثة.أما فرعون وقومه فكانوا هكسوسا وبأدلة قرآنية قوية جدا

----------


## غريب الدار

أخي الفرسدق
بالرجوع للآية 51 من سورة الزخرف نعلم أن فرعون كان له ملك مصر و هذا تأكيد لما تفضلت به أنت و باقي الأخوان الأفاضل بأن الملك الذي عاصر موسى كان أسمة فرعون , و أن يتخذ فرعون لقب ينسب إليه شعب بالكامل فهذا بكل تأكيد أتى بعد موت فرعون موسى بوقت طويل و لكن ماذا حدث مباشرة بعد موت فرعون و آل فرعون و جنود فرعون.
نعلم جميعا دولا كبيرة تم تقسيمها بعد زوال السلطة المركزية , و أمثله على ذلك كثير , و آخرها الأتحاد السوفيتي و قبلها الدولة العثمانية. بمجرد التفكك أصبحت الدولة الواحدة دول صغيرة , و أصبح لكل دولة دستورها و حدودها و سيادتها , و أصبح الأهل أغراب , و الجيران يفصلهم عن بعض سلك شائك , و لم تعد مصلحة مشتركة بل كل جزء له مصلحتة و سيادتة و حدودة.
عندما نعود بالتاريخ لوقت ما بعد موت فرعون و موت آل فرعون و النخبة من جنود فرعون , يكون من السهل على كل مقتدر إقتطاع ما يستطيع من الدولة التي كانت بالأمس موحدة قوية , و لكن في غياب السيطرة المركزية تحل الفوضى و تقسم البلد الواحد لعدة مقاطعات صغيرة و هذا تماما ما كانت عليه مصر في فترة حكم الأسر الرابعة عشر ,
فلم تكن مصر موحدة تحت حكم ملك واحد , و المستضعفين التي ذكرتهم الآيات جاء وصفهم بصيغة الجمع. فلم يحكم مصر بني إسرائيل و لكن قد يكون بعضهم حكم مناطق محدودة جدا , و باقي البلاد حكمها حكام من أهلها , فكل مقتدر أن يحكم و يغتنم الفرصة لم يقصر و هذا هو الأرجح.
و هذا هو الأرجح الذي أخبرنا عنه القرآن بأن البلاد حكمها قوم آخرين و ذلك بصيغة الجمع , فمشارق الأرض و مغاربها و أضف عليها الأرض المباركة , هذه مساحات شاسعة , و مركزية حكم فرعون إنهارت بموته و موته قادتة.
و أن تكون هذه المساحات الكبيرة مقسمة لجزيئات صغيرة هو ما سهل على ما يسمون بالهكسوس من النيل من البلاد و التمكن منها , فلولا تفكك البلاد و إنقاسمها لما تمكن الهكسوس من إحتلال شمال مصر , مع التزكير أن جنوب مصر كان يحكمة ملوك من أهل مصر , فإحتلال الهكسوس كان جزئي 
و صحيح التاريخ القديم يفتقد تفاصيل تخص فترة حكم الأسرة الرابعة عشر و هي مفتاح فهم القصة و بدون ذلك يكون الحكم ناقص.
و أما بخصوص مكان غرق فرعون و جنودة فكما رجحت سابقا أنه كان في نهر النيل و تحديدا شرق مدينة منفيس القديمة و ذلك لعدة أسباب سبق لي طرحها هنا.
القرآن يخبرنا بحقائق و هذه الحقائق بإذن الله ستنجلي للعالم كله بعد العثور على بدن فرعون و ذلك مصداق للآية الكريمة رقم 56 من سورة الزخرف
و أحب التنوية لأن الهكسوس هم من حكام مصر خلال فترة حكم الأسر الخامسة عشر و ليس قبل ذلك , بمعنى أن فترة حكم فرعون سبقت حكم الهكسوس لمصر
مع أطيب تحية لكم جميعا
دمتم بخير

----------


## غريب الدار

أخي الفرزدق 
نعم أوافقك الرأي
نعم و بدون أدني شلك " القرآن لا يأتيه الباطل "
و للتأكيد القرآن هو من يفصل الحق عن الباطل , و مهما إزدهر الباطل و أكاذيب الباطل فهو الى زهوق لأن الباطل كان زهوقا , لذا كل ما أستند على خرافات سوف يكشفة العلم الحديث 
و بظهور الإعجاز الغيبي و الذي آياته بين أيدينا  , سيزول تشويش البعض و الذي رسخ  المفاهيم  بخرافات الغير و على رأسها الإسرائيليات .
مع الصبر و العمل بأخلاص ستنجلي الصورة و يسطع الحق ,
و في أنتظار ردكم و رد باقي الأخوة و الأخوات الكرام
دمتمت بخير

----------


## egy.account

مشكور يا اخ سيد علي الموضوع الشيق
بموضوعك الجميل فتحت لنا ابواب المعرفة والتاريخ

----------


## farazdaq

أخي غريب الدار 


اننا نعتمد في تاريخ الشرق الاوسط على المرويات التوراتية، و حتى علم الاثار تأثر بهذه المرويات ، بل استمات  في التوفيق بينها و بين  النصوص التاريخية  مهما وجد من تناقضات صارخة في الزمان و في الجغرافيا.

ألامثلة كثيرة الى حد ان القليل من يلتفت اليها طالما الفكر السائد في كتابة التاريخ يطبخ لنا رواية توراتية اسطورية مدعمة بترجمات مغلوطة كي تتناسب مع التوراة.
و اكتفي ببعض الامثلة لان المجال لا يتسع للسرد ، مثلا نحاول ان نجد حيزا زمنيا و مكانيا لبني اسرائيل في مصر ، فنربط موسى عليه السلام بالهكسوس ، و هو مجرد تخمين لا يقوم على اساس ، فالهكسوس لا نعلم عنهم الكثير ، و لا نلتفت لنص صريح لسرجون الاكادي (حوالي 2300 ق.م ) ينسب فيه لنفسه سيرة موسى عليه السلام بجل تفاصيلها ، و استغرب كيف لا نتسائل عن الفترة الزمنية التي عاش فيها عليه السلام ، هل عاش في بداية مجئ الهكسوس الى مصر ام قبل ذلك ب 7 او 8 قرون ؟

ثم لماذا لا نعير النصوص التي عندنا اي اهتمام ، و هي القران و السنة ؟ 
في السنة الصحيحة ان موسى عليه السلام حج 

قال الرسول – صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " أمَّا موسى كأنِّي أنظر إليه إذا انْحدَر في الوادي يلبِّي " رواه البخاري ومسلم . 

 روى البيهقي في سننه عن عبد الله بن مسعود – رضي الله عنه – قال : " حجَّ موسى بن عمران في خمسين ألف من بني إسرائيل وعليه عباءتان قطوانيتان وهو يلبي "

اذا تتبعنا قصة الخروج كما ترويها التوراة فان قومه عبروا الى سيناء و نعلم انه عليه السلام لم يلبث طويلا بعد ذلك ، فاذا افترضنا انه حج ببني اسرائيل فكيف نصدق انه قطع ب  50000 من النساء و الاطفال و الشيوخ و الرجال مسافة تزيد عن 1000 كلم من سيناء الى مكة ثم عاد بهم مسافة اطول من ذلك على اعتاب فلسطين لمواجهة القوم الجبارين ؟
الاقرب عندي للصواب ان قصة فرعون و موسى و الحج احداث لا تخرج عن دائرة حول مكة قطرها لا يتعدى مكة-المدينة. 




> الملك الذي عاصر موسى كان أسمة فرعون , و أن يتخذ فرعون لقب ينسب إليه شعب بالكامل فهذا بكل تأكيد أتى بعد موت فرعون موسى بوقت طويل و لكن ماذا حدث مباشرة بعد موت فرعون و آل فرعون و جنود فرعون.


أخي اطلاق اسم فرعون على ملوك مصر كذبة توراتية ، يكفي ان تعلم ان رواية سفر ابراهيم الى مصر في التوراة يقولون فيها انه قابل فرعون ، فاذا كنت ممن يؤمن بان فرعون اسم علم لملك "مصر" الذي واجهه موسى فكيف تصدق ان ملك مصر في عهد ابراهيم كان يلقب بفرعون 

دمتم في رعاية الله

----------


## غريب الدار

أخي الفرزدق
لكل شخص إعتقاده و تفكيره , و بشكل شخصى لا أقول أن ما بين أيدي أهل الكتاب هو التوراة , و الكثير منا نحن المسلمين يؤمنون بذلك إيمان يقين , و حتى من غير المسلمين العديد منهم أصبح عنده يقين بذلك
و الكلام يبقي كلام و المعتقدات تبقى معتقدات , و لكن علم الآثار هو الفيصل
نحن نقول معنا الحق و هم يقولون كذلك , و البعض من بني جلدتنا رأى أن مصلحتة تتطلب تصديق الأفكار المستورة , و هو إختبار على أي حال
أنا بشكل شخصى لا أحبهذا الأسم " فرعون " , و بكل تأكيد هو أسم غير محبوب و إن قال العالم كله غير ذلك , فلن يؤثر ذلك في معتقدي لأن " فرعون " متكبر فاسد 
و بخصوص قولك عن سرجون ياريت تورد تفاصيل أكثر
تحيتي للجميع
دمتم بخير

----------


## farazdaq

أخي غريب الدار


سرجون الاول الاكادي مؤسس الدولة الاكادية ، عاش حوالي 2600 او 2300 ق.م  .
اما قصة طفولته فترد كالآتي:

"أنا سرجون ملك أكاد الجبار , كانت أمي كاهنة في الهيكل و أبي لم اعرفه , في مدينة ازوفيرانوا (الزعفران) على الفرات حبلت أمي بي و ولدتني سرا , بينما كان شقيق أبي يظلم الشعب . 
وضعتني أمي في سلة من القصب مطلية بالقير , و سلمتني لمياه الفرات التي لم تغرقني بل حملتني إلى البستاني ( آكي ) الذي انتشلني من المياه بطيبة قلبه و تبناني و رباني و جعلني بستانيا , نظرت إلي عشتار و أحبتني فصرت ملكا خلال سبع و خمسين عاما".

هذه القصة وجدت منها ثلاث نسخ متأخرة في القرن السابع او في القرن السادس ق.م ، و يقول عالم الاثار الاشورية غلاسنر انها نسخ لنسخ ، و المؤكد انها لم تكتب في عهد سرجون و لكن بعده ، الا انه عثر على نسخ اخرى لالواح تمجد انتصاراته و تحكي كيف وصل الى الحكم بمساعدة الالهة ، و قد كتبت في القرون التي بعده الا انه روعي فيها الحفاظ على طريقة الكتابة و الخط كما كانت في زمان سرجون  .

فبعد ان رباه أكي صار سرجون ساقيا للملك اوروزبابا ملك كيش ( بغداد الحالية ) ، و مرة رأى رؤيا حتى عبث في منامه ، و كان الملك يهتم بالرؤى في قصره ، فأجبره على قص رؤياه ، فقال :

"كانت هناك امرأة ، علوها كعلو السماء و حجمها بحجم الارض ... بالنسبة لي كانت تغرقك في نهر كبير ، نهر من الدم " 

و منذ ذلك الوقت حاول الملك قتله مرتين ، و في كل مرة  كانت الالهة عشتار تتدخل لانقاذه ، ثم بعد ذلك انقلب على الملك و استولى على الحكم ، كما تنبأ في الرؤيا .

 نلاحظ هنا مقتطفات من قصص يوسف و موسى : رؤيا صاحبي السجن ، و أحدهما يكون ساقيا للملك ، المرأة العظيمة رمز الاله يغرق فرعون في النهر ، و النهر يتحول ماؤه الى دم كناية عن عذاب قوم فرعون من الله...

كما نقارن مع انقاذ الله لموسى باغراق فرعون ثم توريث بني اسرائيل ارض فرعون ( استيلاء سرجون على الحكم بعد موت الملك ) و هو الشئ الذي ذكره القرآن و الارجح ان نسخ التوراة التي أخذت منها هذه النصوص لم يصل التحريف فيها بعد الى حذف هذه الحادثة .

----------


## غريب الدار

> هذه القصة وجدت منها ثلاث نسخ متأخرة في القرن السابع او في القرن السادس ق.م ، و يقول عالم الاثار الاشورية غلاسنر انها نسخ لنسخ ، و المؤكد انها لم تكتب في عهد سرجون و لكن بعده ، الا انه عثر على نسخ اخرى لالواح تمجد انتصاراته و تحكي كيف وصل الى الحكم بمساعدة الالهة ، و قد كتبت في القرون التي بعده الا انه روعي فيها الحفاظ على طريقة الكتابة و الخط كما كانت في زمان سرجون  .
> 
> .


أخي الفرزدق
من الواضح أن من كتب ما كتب حاول وصف "سرجون " بالبطل , ومن الواضح أنه كان على علم ببعض قصص الأنبيياء . و لكنها كتابات بشرية و المعروف أن الكتابات البشرية يلفها مصالح معينه, و مثال ذلك أن من أعاد كتابة كلام ثم القول أن هذا من عند الله وقع فيه بعض أهل الكتاب, كذلك نعرف سيرة الأسكندر المنسوبة له و البطولات , و البعض وصفه بأنه مؤيد من الله و البعض وصفة بأنه على دين , كما نسبيت له أساطير قديمة .
و لكن علماء الآثار و التاريخ يعرفون أنه وثني , سكير , فاسد و بالرغم من هذا مازال البعض يعتقد أنه إنسان نؤيد بقوة سماوية.
لذا الفائدة الوحيدة من وجهة نظري من قصة سرجون معرفة وقت كتابة ما نسب إليه و هذا الوقت يفيد بأنه وجود فرعون لم يكن بعد هذا الوقت بل قبله.
دمتم بخير

----------


## مهندس عاطف عزت

كفاية
كفاية الجرى وراء الفكر الصهيونى لتكفير بلادنا بعدما سرقوا منا العلم والحكمة والدين ونسبوها لأنفسهم 
فرعون موسى أيها السادة ليس له علاقة ببلاد ايجبت 

أرجو الرجوع الى الكتاب المعجزة 
فرعـون موسى
من قوم موسى 



	آخر ملوك الهكسوس المحتلين لمصر		

القرآن كمصدر للتاريخ - قرأة محايدة للنصوص
دراسة تعدل التاريخ الذى قلبوه رأساً على عقب

المهندس عاطف عـزت
** 
فرعون موسى ...من قوم موسى ، آخر ملوك الهكسوس والمعركة بينهما بكل ما فيها من تعذيب وقتل وســحر وهروب وخروج، كانت معركة داخلية بين أفراد من نفس القوم ، ولم يكن لنا ولا لبلادنا علاقة بها.
* بلادنا... تم حشرها حشراَ في ثنايا القصة، للصق كل فرية بها وبنا، ليتم تكفير ماضينا بتهمة الشرك ومحاربة الأنبياء والسجود لفرعون الذي طغى وتكبر وقال أنا ربكم الأعلى، وأهم من كفره إنه عذب بنى إسرائيل، فوجب هلاكنا نحن المجرمين الكفرة.
عملوا على أن لا يقف الأمر على الماضي بل لابد أن ينسحب على الحاضر ويمتد للمستقبل، وكان نجاحهم مبهراً لدرجة أنه خلق لعنة أصابت جذور الماضي التليد الذي أضحى تراث كافر فردمناه ولعنا الذين صنعوه، وانسحبت اللعنة على الحاضر فتبرأنا من بلادنا وأصبحنا كجذوع خاوية، فأصابنا العقم وضاع المستقبل، لأنه من المستحيل إنبات ثمار من جذوع خاوية تخرج من جذور كافرة. 

* خدعة سجلوها في كل كتاب وكرروها في كل موقف حتى تقررت وترسخت فى وعي الأجيال المتلاحقة من أتباع الأديان السماوية الثلاثة على شكل طوفان دينى مقدس هيمن على العقول وسيطر على القلوب، وهذا يكفى دون حاجة لمنطق أو برهان. 

*هل قرأنا آيات القرآن الكريم التي تتحدث عن تاريخ بلادنا بعقل مجرد محايد ؟ 
أم قرأناها طوال 1400 سنة وبطول وعرض بلاد الدنيــــــــــــا وعقولنا موجهة ومبرمجة لنفهمها على اتجاه محدد ، وتفســـــير معين لا نحيد عنه ،  يمجد بنى إســــــــرائيل ويلعنا.  
هل وقع فعلاً هذا الخطأ   ؟
نعم وقع ! 

فى هذا الكتاب المعجزة:
قرأنا القرآن الكريم بعقلية محايدة بعدما مسحنا من رأسنا السيناريو المعد سلفا ، ووصلنا الى نتائج مدهشة:
-  " فرعـــــــــــــون " اسم علم لشخص وليس صفة أو لقب  - فرعون رجل عربى من الهكسوس – قصة دخول وخروج  بنى إسرائيل  - موسى ولد داخل قصر فرعون ! -  امرأة فرعون من قوم موسى -  قابلتي بنى إسـرائيـل  - مؤمن آل فرعـــون  من قوم موسى وفرعون - لغة التخاطب بين هارون وفرعون - هامان ، قارون ، هارون ، فرعون .. هل ترى عدم تماثل فى الأسماء؟ - المقتول .. من قوم موسى - الملأ حول فرعون من قوم مــــوسى  - موسى رسول لقومه وملكهم فرعون - العماليق  جــند  فـــرعون - ملوك الهكسوس من قوم موســـــــــــــــى - "  المدينة " فيها كل الحـكايات ... وأين هى ؟ - اليـــــــــــــــــم ... وأين هو ؟ - هل المطلوب خروج المصريين من مصر ؟ - الآيات التســـــع  - بين الصــــرح و الهـرم - الســـــــــــــحرة - من أين أتينا بالعلم والحكمة ؟ - لماذا لم نؤمن بدعوة موسى ؟ - الاتفــــــاق على خطة الخروج وخطة القتال- اتفاق السحــرة مع موســــى - الجزء العسكرى من خطة الخروج - الجزء التكنولوجى من خطة الخروج - تدمير فرعون وقومه وما كانوا يصنعون- خط سير الخروج - مصر القرآن و مصرايم التوراة  - كان اسم بلادنا   " إيجبت " من فجر التاريخ لليوم -  لماذا وضعوا إيجبت بدلاً من مصر فى التوراة - مجتمع الهكسوس وبنى إسرائيل فى المدينة ومصر- الفرما وتانيس ضاحية مصر  - نتذكر من قصص أنبياء بنى اسرائيل – يوسف وزواجه ومن أين أخذ العلم والحكمة - حكاية الحصان و العربـيــة - المجاعـــــــــــــة -  نتذكر من قصة موسى عليه السلام  - انبهار البدو بالأنهار  - عادة قتل الرجال واستحياء النساء  - طرق  التعذيــب: قتل وصلب  ورجم  -  أعداد بني إسرائيل -  ذهب بنى إسرائيل  -  تدشــــين نظام العبودية - عبادة الأعراب وبني إسرائيل لفـرعون - ما بعد الخروج - ما خرجوا به من مصر - مـــــــــصر مهد الإيمان وقبلة الصلاة - مدينة أون  - أين نزلت الشريعة وأين تاهوا وأين تعلموا الأبجدية - هل صعد موسى لمعبد سرابيط الخادم -  أين ذهبوا  - بلاد عاد  وثمود  و فرعون - لغز مدينة  البتراء  وحضارة الأنباط  - إيمان فرعون ، ونجاته ببدنه - نكتة بناء اليهود للهرم !!!  - رمـــــــسيس الثاني بالذات !  لماذا
 وعشرات من الموضوعات التي خضنا فيها دون خوف فقد قررنا أن لا نصمت بل سنكشف المسكوت عنه من تاريخنا ونفضح من كفروا تاريخنا وأجدادنا.
يطلب الكتاب من باعة الصحف ومكتبات الأهرام فى أنحاء مصر والعالم أو من دار نفرتارى للدراسات والنشر ومن المؤلف  0127733544   
سعر النسخة 20 جنية
ادخل على موقع نفرتارى أهم موقع
www.nefertari2.com
*

----------


## غريب الدار

الأستاذ عاطف
 أرجوا الإطلاع على الآية :
" و قال الملأ من قوم فرعون أتذر موسى و قومه ليفسدوا في الأرض و يذرك و آلهتك قال سنقتل أبنائهم و نستحي نساءهم و إنا فوقهم قاهرون " 127 الأعراف

الآية تخبرنا شكل واضح جلي أن قوم فرعون ليسوا هم قوم موسى .
دمتم بخير

----------


## شجرة الزناب

نشكركم جميعا على هذه المناقشات وهذه المعلومات القيمه التى أعطيتموها لنا والتى جعلنا نحاول التعمق فى هذا الأمر

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> ان يكون الفرعون من الهكسوس ..يعني العودة لما كتب الكاتب الاسكندري ايبون والي ما كتب الكاتب اليهودي يوسيفوس !!!!
> والعودة لقصة المجذومين واوسريزيف ..!!!
> وهل اوزرسريف هو نفسه سيدنا موسى عليه السلام ؟


أنا مع رأى أخوانى غريب الدار وتهراقا وهذا لا يبخث اخى الفرذدق حقه . اشكركم ودمتم بخير

كما اتقدم بالشكر للفاضلة نور والفاضلة قلب مصر
دمتم جميعاً بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*مرحباً بالأخت الفاضلة / زينب متولى
مرورك اسعدنا . اشكرك ودمت بخير*

----------


## al_farajwah

فرعون وقومه كانوا هكسوسا ولم يكونوا مصريين,وبأدلة دامغة من القرآن الكريم
الكتاب الجديد للباحث/ مؤمن محمد سالم

----------


## ألب أرسلان

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ,,

أنا تواجدت هنا لا لإناقش لأنى من أجهل الناس ,, ونقاشى هنا سيكون مزعجاً لكم ,,
وكما قيل لو سكت الذين لا يعلمون لما حصلت وأنا من الذين لا يعلمون شئ فى التاريخ ,,

لكنى وجدت بحثاً من موقع موثوق ,, سأضعه لعله يفيد ,,

المصائب التي حلت بفرعون  
يحدثنا القرآن الكريم عن قصة موسى وهارون مع عدو الله فرعون الذي أدعى الإلوهية وكيف أن الله أرسل موسى وهارون إلى فرعون لدعوته إلى عبادة الله تعالى وأيدهم بآيتين تدلان على صدقهما وهما العصا التي تنقلب إلى ثعبان وتغير لون يد موسى عند إدخالها إلى جيبه إلى اللون الأبيض من غير سوء. 
قال الله تعالى:(وَمَا تِلْكَ بِيَمِينِكَ يَا مُوسَى قَالَ هِيَ عَصَايَ أَتَوَكَّأُ عَلَيْهَا وَأَهُشُّ بِهَا عَلَى غَنَمِي وَلِيَ فِيهَا مَآرِبُ أُخْرَى قَالَ أَلْقِهَا يَا مُوسَى فَأَلْقَاهَا فَإِذَا هِيَ حَيَّةٌ تَسْعَى) [طه ] 
قال الله تعالى:(اسْلُكْ يَدَكَ فِي جَيْبِكَ تَخْرُجْ بَيْضَاء مِنْ غَيْرِ سُوءٍ وَاضْمُمْ إِلَيْكَ جَنَاحَكَ مِنَ الرَّهْبِ فَذَانِكَ بُرْهَانَانِ مِن رَّبِّكَ إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ وَمَلَئِهِ إِنَّهُمْ كَانُوا قَوْماً فَاسِقِينَ ) [القصص : 32] 
ولكن فرعون أستكبر على الحق  فتوعده موسى بآيات أخرى تحذيراً له ودلالة على أنه مرسل لعله يرجع إلى الحق ويعلم أن الذي أرسل موسى هو المتصرف بأسباب الخير والشر، وأما الآيات فهي: القحط(السنين) وقلة الثمرات والجراد والقمل والضفادع والطوفان  والدم. 
قال الله تعالى: (وَلَقَدْ أَخَذْنَا آلَ فِرْعَونَ بِالسِّنِينَ وَنَقْصٍ مِّن الثَّمَرَاتِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَذَّكَّرُونَ )[سورة الأعراف : 13]. 
وقال الله تعالى: (وَقَالُواْ مَهْمَا تَأْتِنَا بِهِ مِن آيَةٍ لِّتَسْحَرَنَا بِهَا فَمَا نَحْنُ لَكَ بِمُؤْمِنِينَ {132} فَأَرْسَلْنَا عَلَيْهِمُ الطُّوفَانَ وَالْجَرَادَ وَالْقُمَّلَ وَالضَّفَادِعَ وَالدَّمَ آيَاتٍ مُّفَصَّلاَتٍ فَاسْتَكْبَرُواْ وَكَانُواْ قَوْمًا مُّجْرِمِينَ)[سورة الأعراف]. 
أما مصير فرعون بعد كل هذا العناد فكان الغرق هو وجنوده في البحر قال الله تعالى:( فَانتَقَمْنَا مِنْهُمْ فَأَغْرَقْنَاهُمْ فِي الْيَمِّ بِأَنَّهُمْ كَذَّبُواْ بِآيَاتِنَا وَكَانُواْ عَنْهَا غَافِلِينَ) [الأعراف : 136] 
الاكتشاف المذهل:

في مطلع القرن الثامن عشر الميلادي تم اكتشاف  بردية  قديمة من 17 صفحة  في منطقة منفيس قرب أهرامات سقارة (استناداً إلى أول مالك لها هو جورجيوس) ولا يعرف بدقة تاريخ العثور عليها  ولكن المتحف الوطني في ليدن ـ هولندا (the Museum of Leiden or Rijksmuseum van Oudheden) أشترى البردية في عام 1828 م وهي عبارة عن بردية فرعونية مكتوبة باللغة الهيموغلوفية القديمة تعود إلى عصرور الفراعنة بعض العلماء قدر أنها تعود إلى المملكة الوسطى ولكن لا يوجد أي دليل يقيني يحدد متى كتبت  وإلى أي أسرة فرعونية تعود وتم تصنيفها في التحف تحت رقم (344). 
والتي أطلق عليها فيما بعد بردية أيبور (The Papyrus Ipuwer) أو (Admonitions of Ipuwer) حيث تمت ترجمتها من اللغة الهيموغلوفية الفرعونية القديمة في عام 1908م.   صورة للأوراق البردي المكتشفة والمحفوظة في المتحف الوطني في ليدن  هولندا نص البردية:
الورقة رقم (2-8) :لقد دارت الأرض كما لو كانت طبق طعام 
الورقة رقم (2-11)  أصاب الدمار البلاد – ضرب الجفاف والضياع مصر 
الورقة رقم (3:13)  وعم الخراب 
الورقة رقم (4:7)وانقلبت المسكونة 
الورقة رقم  (4:2)وعمت سنوات من الفوضى  لانهاية لها 
الورقة رقم  (6:1)ها قد توقفت الفوضى وانتهت المعمعة 
الورقة رقم  ( 2:5-6)المصائب في كل مكان, والدم في كل مكان
الورقة رقم   (7:21 )كان الدم في أنحاء ارض مصر 
الورقة رقم   (2- 10 (تحول النهر إلى دم 
الورقة رقم (7:20)   كل الماء الذي في النهر تحول إلى دم 
الورقة رقم  (2:10)  عاف الناس شرب الماء وابتعدوا عنة وانتشر العطش 
الورقة رقم (3: 10-13 )  هذا هو نهرنا ومياه شربنا – هذا مصدر سعادتنا – ماذا  عسانا أن نفعل إزاء ذلك – الكل أصبح خراب 
الورقة رقم  (4:14 )خربت الأشجار وماتت 
الورقة رقم (6:1 )ما عادت تثمر وما عادت الأرض تخرج الكلأ 
الورقة رقم  (2:   10 )انتشرت الحرائق – اخترقت البوابات ولابنية والجدران 
الورقة رقم   (10: 3- 6) وبكت مصر  ........... انعدمت  مصادر العيش – خلت القصور من القمح والشعير والطيور والأسماك  
الورقة رقم   (6:3) فسدت وانعدمت الحبوب  في كل مكان 
الورقة رقم (3: 5) ( كل ما كان بالأمس هنا موجودا بات غير موجوداً, أصاب الأرض التعب والخراب كما لو كانت ارض كتان قطعت أعوادة 
الورقة رقم   (6:1)لا شيء هنا – لا ثمار ولا عشب – لا شيء  سوى الجوع هنا 
الورقة رقم   (5:5)حتى مواشينا, بكت قلوبهم وناحت 
الورقة رقم  ( 9:  2-3 )أنظر – ها هي الماشية  تركت هائمة وليس من احد يرعاها, كل رجل يصطاد لنفسه  ما هي له 
الورقة رقم   (9 :11) عم الظلام الأرض 
الورقة رقم   ( 4:3) وهام أولاد الأمراء يتخبطون بين الجدران 
الورقة رقم  (6:12)ها هم أولاد الأمراء ملقون في الشوارع
الورقة رقم (6 :3)حتى السجون خربت
الورقة رقم  ( 2 :13)  كثيرون هم الذين يودعون إخوانهم التراب في كل مكان 
الورقة رقم   ( 3 :14 )في كل مكان أنين ونواح وبكاء 
الورقة رقم ( 4:4 )هؤلاء الذين كان يرقدون في غرفة التحنيط طرحوا هناك على أكوام القمامة 
الورقة رقم (4: 2)  الكل هنا عظيم كان أو صعلوك يتمنى الموت 
الورقة رقم ( 5 :14)  هل سيباد الرجال .......فلا تحمل النساء ولا تلد ! وهل ستنعدم الحياة على الأرض ويتوقف الصخب 
الورقة رقم  (7:1)  انظروا النار هاهي قد ارتفعت عاليا --- قد ذهبت صوب أعداء الأرض 
الورقة رقم ( 7:1-2)هاهو الفرعون قد فقد في ظروف لم يحدث مثلها من قبل أهم الإشارات في أوراق البردي المكتشفة: 1.الجفاف والقحط وانحباس الأمطار
·الورقة رقم (2-8) :لقد دارت الأرض كما لو كانت طبق طعام 
·الورقة رقم (2-11)  أصاب الدمار البلاد – ضرب الجفاف والضياع مصر 
·الورقة رقم (3:13)  وعم الخراب 
·الورقة رقم (4:7)وانقلبت المسكونة 
·الورقة رقم (3: 5) كل ما كان بالأمس هنا موجودا بات غير موجوداً, أصاب الأرض التعب والخراب كما لو كانت ارض كتان قطعت أعوادة 
2.الدم الذي ملء النيل:
·الورقة رقم  ( 2:5-6)المصائب في كل مكان, والدم في كل مكان
·الورقة رقم   (7:21 )كان الدم في أنحاء ارض مصر 
·الورقة رقم   (2- 10  (تحول النهر إلى دم 
·الورقة رقم (7:20)   كل الماء الذي في النهر تحول إلى دم 
·الورقة رقم  (2:10)  عاف الناس شرب الماء وابتعدوا عنة وانتشر العطش 
·أن نفعل إزاء ذلك – الكل أصبح خراب 
·الورقة رقم (3: 10-13 )  هذا هو نهرنا ومياه شربنا – هذا مصدر سعادتنا – ماذا  عسانا أن نفعل.
3.     3   نقص الثمرات :
·الورقة رقم  (4:14 )خربت الأشجار وماتت 
·الورقة رقم (6:1 )ما عادت تثمر وما عادت الأرض تخرج الكلأ 
·الورقة رقم  (2:   10 )انتشرت الحرائق – اخترقت البوابات ولابنية والجدران 
·الورقة رقم   (10: 3- 6) وبكت مصر  ........... انعدمت  مصادر العيش – خلت القصور من القمح والشعير والطيور والأسماك  
·الورقة رقم   (6:3) فسدت وانعدمت الحبوب  في كل مكان 
·الورقة رقم (3: 5) ( كل ما كان بالأمس هنا موجودا بات غير موجوداً, أصاب الأرض التعب والخراب كما لو كانت ارض كتان قطعت أعوادة 
·الورقة رقم   (6:1)لا شيء هنا – لا ثمار ولا عشب – لا شيء  سوى الجوع هنا 
·الورقة رقم   (5:5)حتى مواشينا, بكت قلوبهم وناحت 
·الورقة رقم  ( 9:  2-3 )أنظر – ها هي الماشية  تركت هائمة وليس من احد يرعاها, كل رجل يصطاد لنفسه  ما هي له .4. موت فرعون غرقاً:
الورقة رقم ( 7:1-2)ها هو الفرعون قد فقد في ظروف لم يحدث مثلها من قبل.
5. الضفادع: 
ورد في كتاب (آثار مصر القديمة ج1 لمؤلفه جيمس بيكي: (من أعجب مكتشفات عالم الآثار " بتري" ـ في أثناء تنقيبه في عام 1905ـ 1906م في تل الرطابة ـ سلطانية رائعة الشكل مصنوعة من الخزف الأزرق إذ تحيط بها 19 ضفدعة في حين تتسلق ضفادع أخرى عديدة الجوانب الداخلية للآنية مكونة حشداً ضخماً عند فوهتها. وتتوسط السلطانية كذلك ضفدعة كبيرة هي بلا شك ملكة تلك الضفادع إذ تجلس متوجهة إلى القاعدة وهذه السلطانية فريدة في صناعة الخزف المصري) نقلا عن كتاب من هو فرعون موسى؟ ص912 ـ  تأليف الدكتور رشدي البدراوي.
ولعل هذا الاكتشاف المذهل من أهم الأدلة على انتشار الضفادع في أحد العصور الفرعونيةبشكل غير طبيعي وذلك في عصر فرعون موسى ليكون آية من آيات موسىوالذيدعا أحد صناع الخزفأن يصنع سلطانية بهذا الشكل.
الإشارات الإعجازية في الآيات:
إخبار القرآن الكريم على لسان نبيه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم بأمور مغيبة حدثت قبل ولادة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بأكثر من 2000سنة لحضارة كانت مندثرة عند ولادته وكانت مغمورة برمال الصحراء المصرية، وما كان لأحد قبل 1400سنة أن يعرف شيءً عنها وخاصة في صحراء الجزيرة العربية التي كان شعبها شبه منعزل عن الحضارات التي كانت سائدة في ذلك الزمان فكيف برجل أمي لا يقرأ ولا يكتب ولم يسافر إلى مصر في حياته ولا يعرف الكتابة الفرعونية القديمة أن يشير إلى أمور وقعت ولم يؤثر عنه أنه تعلم عن أحبار أهل الكتاب.
من أخبره بكل هذه المعلومات التي لم تعرف إلا قبل حوالي مئة سنة تقريباً.
نقول لكل متشكك وجاحد الذي عَّلم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم هو الذي يعلم السر في السموات والأرض: 
قال الله تعالى ::(: قُلْ أَنزَلَهُ الَّذِي يَعْلَمُ السِّرَّ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ إِنَّهُ كَانَ غَفُوراً رَّحِيماً) [الفرقان :6].
وقال الله تعالى ::(: تِلْكَ مِنْ أَنبَاء الْغَيْبِ نُوحِيهَا إِلَيْكَ مَا كُنتَ تَعْلَمُهَا أَنتَ وَلاَ قَوْمُكَ مِن قَبْلِ هَـذَا فَاصْبِرْ إِنَّ الْعَاقِبَةَ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ) [هود : 49].بقلم فراس نور الحق 
مدير موقع موسوعة الإعجاز العلمي في القرآن
www.quran-m.comشكر خاص للأخ الأستاذ مجدي عبد الشافي عبد الجواد الذي قام بترجمة نصوص أوراق البردي من الإنكليزي إلى اللغة العربية 
 المصادر العلمية: 
نريد الإشارة إلى أن المراجع العلمية التي تناولت بردية* أبور* كثيرة جداً فيكفي البحث في محرك البحث Google.com عن كلمة (The Papyrus Ipuwer) أو (Admonitions of Ipuwer) لتجد مئات المراجع والمصادر العلمية. 
أهم المراجع التي يمكن الرجوع إليها لتحقيق البحث: 
المواقع:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ipuwer_Papyrus
http://nefertiti.iwebland.com/texts/ipuwer.htm
http://henryzecher.com/papyrus_ipuwer.htm
http://www.geocities.com/regkeith/linkipuwer.htm
http://www.touregypt.net/admonitionsofipuwer.htm
http://www.piney.com/BabEgIpuwer.html
http://www.specialtyinterests.net/ipuwer.html
مرجع صورة البردي
http://henryzecher.com/papyrus_ipuwer.htm
المؤلفات والكتب : 
الكتب العربية:
من هو فرعون موسى  تأليف الدكتور رشدي البدراوي
آثار مصر القديمة ج1 لمؤلفه جيمس بيكي
الكتب الإنكليزية^ English translation of the papyrus. A translation also in R. B. Parkinson, The Tale of Sinuhe and Other Ancient Egyptian Poems. Oxford World's Classics, 1999. 
^ A new edition of this papyrus has been published by Roland Enmarch: The Dialogue of Ipuwer and the Lord of All. Griffith Institute Publications; Oxford, 2005. 
^ See e.g. Van Seters J. "A date for the "Admonitions" in the second intermediate Period". The Journal of Egyptian Archaeology 1964;50:13-23. 
^ George Konig. "Evidence for the exodus". Christian Internet Forum (accessed 8 Nov 2005). 
^ Mordechai Becher. "The Ten Plagues - Live From Egypt". Ohr Somayach (accessed 8 Nov 2005). 
^ See e.g. Kitchen, Kenneth Anderson. [1996]. The Third Intermediate Period in Egypt (1100–650 BC). 3rd ed. Warminster: Aris & Phillips Limited. 
^ See e.g. Luria, Salomo [1929]. ‘Die Ersten werden die Letzten sein (zur “sozialen Revolution” im Altertum)’. Klio 22, 405–31. See also Lichtheim, Miriam [1973]. Ancient Egyptian literature. A book of readings I. The Old and Middle Kingdoms, 150. Berkeley: University of California Press. More recently, see Morenz, Ludwig [2003]. ‘Literature as a construction of the past in the Middle Kingdom’, in Tait, John 2003 (ed.), ‘Never had the like occurred’. Egypt’s view of its past, 101–17. Encounters with Ancient Egypt; London: UCL Press

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ,,
> 
> أنا تواجدت هنا لا لإناقش لأنى من أجهل الناس ,, ونقاشى هنا سيكون مزعجاً لكم ,,
> وكما قيل لو سكت الذين لا يعلمون لما حصلت وأنا من الذين لا يعلمون شئ فى التاريخ ,,
> 
> لكنى وجدت بحثاً من موقع موثوق ,, سأضعه لعله يفيد ,,
> 
> المصائب التي حلت بفرعون  
> يحدثنا القرآن الكريم عن قصة موسى وهارون مع عدو الله فرعون الذي أدعى الإلوهية وكيف أن الله أرسل موسى وهارون إلى فرعون لدعوته إلى عبادة الله تعالى وأيدهم بآيتين تدلان على صدقهما وهما العصا التي تنقلب إلى ثعبان وتغير لون يد موسى عند إدخالها إلى جيبه إلى اللون الأبيض من غير سوء. 
> ...


*مرحباً بك أخى الفاضل 
اشكرك على المعلومات القيمة . هذا وقد سبق لنا الإشارة لهذه البردية فى مشاركاتنا المتعددة بالموضوع . وأشكرك لتذكيرنا بها .
كنت أريد رأيك فى رؤيتى الأخيرة للموضوع والتى أيدتها بالقرآن الكريم ولم أجد حرجاً من الأتايان بنصوص التوراة رغم تحفظاتنا عليها لأنها محرفة .

أشكرك ودمت بخير*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*قال لى ابنى الصاعق اثناء مناقشتنا للموضوع من ايام أن الآية  الكريمة {... إِنَّ فِرْعَوْنَ وَهَامَانَ وَجُنُودَهُمَا كَانُوا خَاطِئِينَ} تعنى أن هامان كان قوى وأنه كان له جيش منفصل عن جيش الفرعون وقد أيده فى تفسيره هذا ابنى المفكر وهو دارس للغة العربية ثم أستطرد الصاعق أن عصر رمسيس الحادى عشر كان يحكم مصر دائماً بجوار الفرعون كاهن وأن هذا كان معمول به فى أواخر السرة المصرية العشرين ( الصاعق يرجح أن رمسيس الحادى عشر هو رمسيس الخروج وسبق له ذكر هذا فى نفس الموضوع .) 
استكما الصاعق أن الكاهن فى هذا الوقت كان كان يسمى بأمون أى الذى ينفذ مشيئة أمون  وأنه كان يوضع حرف الهاء دائماً قبل أسم الكاهن أى أن الأسم كان هامون ثم حرف لهامان .
نقلت لكم رأيه للأمانة . فما رأيكم
أشكركم ودمتم بخير
*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*ي حلقة أخرى من مسلسل تهويد التاريخ، زعم عالم آثار إسرائيلي أن جبل سيناء المذكور في الإنجيل موجود في صحراء النقب في إسرائيل وليس في شبه جزيرة سيناء.
وصرحت صحيفة "جيروزاليم بوست" الإسرائيلية أن العالم الإسرائيلي ذا الأصول الإيطالية عمانويل أناتي متأكد من اكتشافه الذي قدمه في شكل كتاب جديد أثناء مؤتمر أثري في المدينة الإيطالية فتشنزا. وادعى أن الجبل الذي كلم الله عليه سيدنا موسى عليه السلام وأرسل إليه بالوصايا العشر هو جبل "كركوم" الموجود في صحراء النقب بإسرائيل، وليس جبل الطور الموجود في جنوب سيناء حيث يوجد دير سانت كاترين.
وصرح أناتي أنه "ينبغي على إسرائيل أن تفخر باكتشافه الذي نقل إليها جبل مقدس كهذا، كما أنها يجب أن تطور من صحراء النقب، فهي شبه خالية".
واستند أناتي في مزاعمه إلى نصوص إنجيلية تقول إن بني إسرائيل انتقلوا شمالا إلى صحراء النقب وليس إلى الجنوب في سيناء، مؤكدا أن الحجاج من المسيحيين الكاثوليك يجب أن يغيروا وجهتهم من جبل سيناء إلى جبل كركوم بإسرائيل.
وادعى أناتي أن قساوسة الفاتيكان تقبلوا نظريته ويستعدون الآن لتغيير وجهة الحجاج المسيحيين في العام القادم. 

القاهرة فى7-6-2010
- نفي الأثري المصري المشهور عبد الرحيم ريحان مدير منطقة أثار نويبع المصرية الادعاءات التي نشرتها صحيفة 'جيروزاليم بوست' الإسرائيلية على لسان العالم الإسرائيلي 'عمانويل أناتي' والتي ادعى فيها أن الجبل الذي كلم الله عليه سيدنا موسى عليه السلام، وأرسل إليه بالوصايا العشر هو جبل 'كركوم' الموجود في صحراء النقب في أراضي الـ1948م، وليس جبل الطور الموجود في جنوب سيناء.

وادعى أناتي أن قساوسة الفاتيكان تقبلوا نظريته، ويستعدون الآن لتغيير وجهة الحجاج المسيحيين في العام المقبل. 

وأكد ريحان في تصريحات نشرتها الصحف المصرية الصادرة اليوم، أنه قام بتحقيق طريق خروج بني إسرائيل بسيناء بناء على الأدلة والشواهد الأثرية، معتمداً على التفسير التاريخي للنصوص المقدسة، ومقارنتها بالأحداث التاريخية، والشواهد الأثرية الباقية من خلال عمله الميداني، ويؤكد أن منطقة الجبل المقدس الموجود بها جبل موسي حالياً هي المحطة الرابعة التي تشمل جبل الشريعة 'جبل موسى' وشجرة العليقة المقدسة التي ناجي عندها نبي الله موسي ربه.

وقال: هذه هي المنطقة الوحيدة بسيناء التي تحوي عدة جبال مرتفعة مثل جبل موسى 2242م وجبل كاترين 2642م فوق مستوى سطح البحر وغيرها، ونظراً لارتفاع هذه المنطقة، فحين طلب بنو إسرائيل من نبي الله موسى طعاماً آخر بعد أن رزقهم الله بأفضل الطعام، وهو المن وطعمه كالعسل والسلوى، وهو شبيه بطائر السمان كان النص القرآني 'اهبطوا مصراً فإن لكم ما سألتم' البقرة 61.

وأضاف: الهبوط يعني النزول من مكان مرتفع، ونظراً لارتفاع هذه المنطقة ايضا فقد كانت شديدة البرودة؛ لذلك ذهب نبي الله موسى طالباً للنار ليستدفئ بها أهله في رحلته الأولى لسيناء 'إني آنست ناراً لعلي آتيكم منها بخبر أو جذوة من النار لعلكم تصطلون' القصص 29.

وتابع المؤرخ المصري: كما أن بهذه المنطقة شجرة من نبات العليق لم يوجد في أي مكان آخر بسيناء وهو لا يزدهر، ولا يعطي ثماراً وفشلت محاولات إنباته في أي مكان بالعالم، ما يؤكد أنها الشجرة التي ناجي عندها نبي الله موسى ربه وهي شجرة العليقة المقدسة. 

ويضيف ريحان: أن المحطة الأولى في خط سير رحلة الخروج بسيناء هي عيون موسى، والثانية سرابيت الخادم، والثالثة طور سيناء حيث ترك نبي الله موسى شعبه لمدة أربعين يوماً لتلقي ألواح الشريعة عابراً أودية سيناء من منطقة الطور الحالية إلى منطقة الجبل المقدس 'منطقة سانت كاترين حالياً'، وهو الطريق الطبيعي الذي تعرف عليه نبي الله موسى أثناء رحلته الأولى وحيداً لحكمة إلهية حتى يسير فيه مع شعبه في رحلته الثانية، ليتلقي ألواح الشريعة عند الجبل المقدس.

وتابع: كان لجبل الشريعة مكانة عظيمة في المسيحية، حيث أنشأوا أشهر دير علي مستوى العالم، والذي أخذ شهرته من موقعه في حضن هذا الجبل، وهو دير طور سيناء الذي أنشأه الإمبراطور جستنيان في القرن السادس الميلادي.

Ha;v;l ,]ljl fodv*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*يتم حالياً مناقشة الموضوع بأحد المنتديات وقد أستعنت بمناقشاتنا هنا ووضعت أسماء أصحابها للأمانة وأعتذر عن عدم الأستذان 
أشكركم ودمتم بخير
*

----------


## ذو رأى رشيد

> *يتم حالياً مناقشة الموضوع بأحد المنتديات وقد أستعنت بمناقشاتنا هنا ووضعت أسماء أصحابها للأمانة وأعتذر عن عدم الأستذان 
> أشكركم ودمتم بخير
> *


أخى الأستاذ الموقر سيد جعيتم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

لم تذكر لنا اسم ذلك المنتدى ولا عنوان الموضوع ورابطه ، فبرجاء ذكر هذه التفاصيل
وتقبل خالص مودتى وتقديرى

----------


## hanasho333

> لن أسترسل في المهاترات معك وأكتفي بعدم التعليق فلا وقت لدي لأضيعه في.
> ''نخش في الموضوع''
> الآن هات ما لديك  من حجج حتى لا نضيع الوقت  وسأقارعك وأدحضها بعون الله فمعي كتاب الله الذي لا يأتيه الباطل من بين يديه ولا من خلفه.
> ولكن قبل أن تأتي بحججك عليك أولا أن تقرأ هذا الكتاب (لأنه ربما يكون الرد على حججك موجود بالكتاب) :
> فرعون وقومه كانوا هكسوسا ولم يكونوا مصريين
> 
> للتحميل:
> http://www.4shared.com/file/12489348...b/_______.html 
> 
> ...


والله يا اخى انا قرات كتاب الاستاذ عاطف عزت هو كتاب جامد جدا فعلا بس مش كل حاجة فيه صح لكن انا قريت كتير عن مصر القديمة وتاريخها وفعلا انا متاكد ان فرعون كان اسمه فرعون مش رمسيس ولا احمس كان اسمه فرعون وكان من الهكسوس فعلا وكان ملك قوى شديد الباس قوى الشكيمة دانت له مصر وحكم اجزاء كبيرة من مصر وبقية امراء مصر القديمة كانوا بيدفعوله جزية وهو كان متخلف حضاريا يعنى كان حاجة قريبة من المغول والتتار كده لكن كان معاه جيش قوى جدا وقبائل شرسة متوحشة من الرعاه وهو حكم فترة طويلة جدا او كان سلسل لابوه قبله الله اعلم بدى والهكسوس عموما لم تكن لهم فضيلة الا الحرب والقتال بشهادة قدماء المصريين انفسهم والله اعلم كان بيقتل بنى اسراتئيل لانهم كان من فرع معادى ليه يعنى ممكن نقول ان كان ليهم قوة ونفوذ حتى اصطدم بيهم او قول حصل عليهم انقلاب وهنا بدا القتل الذريع فيهم وتعذيبهم 
وخوفه من خروجهم كان لنفس السبب ان يخرجوا ثم يعيدوا الكره ويرجعوا نفوذهم تانى او بسبب انه جعل نفسه اله فالكل عبده الا بنى اسرائيل وكان بيحذرهم ومتغاظ منهم ودائما مستقوى برجاله وجنوده وقائد جيوشه هامان وحتى يكسر شوكه اليهود انفسهم قرب الخونه منهم اليه واعطاهم بعض المناصب وهكذا يا اخى فى كتاب الاستاذ عاطف عزت حاجات جميلة جدا انه التفت لموضوع الصلب وقطع الايدى والارجل من خلاف وبالفعل ما كانتش دى طريقة ملوك مصر القديمة فى التعذيب او القتل وان سيدنا موسى كان يقول ان قوم فرعون لا يوءمنوا بيوم البعث ونحن لا نجد قون يومنوا بالبعت والحساب مثل المصريين القدماء كذلك ان الله دمر كل ما كان يصنع ال فرعون ولهذا اندثرت معالم دولتهم وغاضت واقدر اقول بكل تاكيد ان فرعون موسى كان من اقوى بل قل اقوى فراعين الهكسوس واكثرهم جبروت وقوة لكن بغرقه ضعفت دولتهم ضعفا شديدا لان معظم جيشهم غرق فى البحر وبعد سنوات قليلة اصبحت الفرصة سانحة امام احمس ليقضى على الهكسوس بعد ان فقدوا اقوى رجالهم ولحقت بهم المصائب وحاق بهم الدمار من جراء ايات رب العزة واورث الله مصر للمصريين ولم يلاحق احمس ومن بعده بنى اسرائيل لانهم قد علموا وتاكدوا انهم لا نيه لديهم للبقاء بمصر او الرجوع اليها  اتمنى من الله ان اكون قد وفقت للرد

----------


## TAMARA KALED

*أرى أنني وقعت على كنز لا يُقدر بثمن ... خاصة أنه يتحدث عن النبي موسى كليم الله عليه السلام ...

بحث قيم للغاية ... أعتذر لهذا التطفل ..لكنني أراني سأتواجد هُنا كثيراً ...

موضوع متميز جداً... بارك الله في كاتب الموضوع و جميع المشاركين فيه ..و إن شاء الله يكون لنا فيه بعض المشاركات ...

تحيتي ....*

----------

